# Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #6 (2017)



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Happy New Year!

Link from part 5
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-5-2016-a-2728537.html


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Yes! Feed our addiction.


----------



## ianwurn (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy New Year guys !


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Let's rock...

I need a Visodate, an Alpinist or a Kahki King this (next) year...

Ita


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Before we get started seriously - a bit shout-out to everyone who posted great deals in 2016! 

My wife would ask you stop.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gogogo!


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Let me subscribe this one.

Still hoping on a Kontiki deal anytime soon. I managed to refrain from buying anything these holiday deals. If that Rado chrono would be the blue instead of grey for 899 i would have bought it...

Still keeping my eyes open on the Ashford deals. No international shipping is huge for me as a European. Just haven't found the perfect deal yet. As soon as they transition to the next sale and have additional coupon codes work for a short time window I might budge...


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

ninzeo said:


> Let me subscribe this one.
> 
> Still hoping on a Kontiki deal anytime soon. I managed to refrain from buying anything these holiday deals. If that Rado chrono would be the blue instead of grey for 899 i would have bought it...
> 
> Still keeping my eyes open on the Ashford deals. No international shipping is huge for me as a European. Just haven't found the perfect deal yet. As soon as they transition to the next sale and have additional coupon codes work for a short time window I might budge...


about the kontikis, you are definitely not alone my friend..


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

And the first posted deal of not-yet-2017 is ....

Seiko SKX009K1 Pepsi diver, via Amazon. $144.47.

https://www.amazon.com/SEIKO-Black-..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=6PCMWQQ7GGJDW7FC17HP


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I'll say it again, that is a crazy good deal and it beat my best purchase buy $20USD.



WorthTheWrist said:


> And the first posted deal of not-yet-2017 is ....
> 
> Seiko SKX009K1 Pepsi diver, via Amazon. $144.47.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

This fellow is still floating around Ashford as well. A 2824-2 for sub 300 dollars is almost a free watch to go along with your movement.

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76565725 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Glycine golden eye for $579.99 before any coupons or cash back on thewatchery.
http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.a...6&bo_brand_id=3022&bo_store_id=1&obp=0*&ps=96










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And the first posted deal of not-yet-2017 is ....
> 
> Seiko SKX009K1 Pepsi diver, via Amazon. $144.47.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SEIKO-Black-..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=6PCMWQQ7GGJDW7FC17HP


SKX009 is also available at the same price from Jet.com (fulfilled by Areatrend), dropping to $140.27 after 2.6% cashback from BeFrugal. Also, if you've got a friend who wants one, you get 5% off for buying two (dropping the price to $137.25, or $133.68 after cashback).

https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...omatic-Watch/9ec651dd466b4b12a216b2b9e7de9f2f


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Karkarov said:


> This fellow is still floating around Ashford as well. A 2824-2 for sub 300 dollars is almost a free watch to go along with your movement.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76565725 Men's Watch , watches


I'm really intrigued by this watch but really want the bracelet version. I have the Ashford amex credit burning a hole in my resolve, though....

Just a reminder: check your amex deals for 50 off 250 from Ashford but you must activate the offer to get it.

Also, happy 2017!!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Triple15 is good for 3 purchases. Takes it to $135.07 (incld tax) before BF or EB's.



uvalaw2005 said:


> SKX009 is also available at the same price from Jet.com (fulfilled by Areatrend), dropping to $140.27 after 2.6% cashback from BeFrugal. Also, if you've got a friend who wants one, you get 5% off for buying two (dropping the price to $137.25, or $133.68 after cashback).
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...omatic-Watch/9ec651dd466b4b12a216b2b9e7de9f2f


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Alpina Startimer Pilot quartz big date from RDBrands on Amazon for $575 not a bad deal considering what they have been lately










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Hopefully I can get a 39mm Jean Richard I missed it in the other threads


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

WoW added a bunch of Glycines. Prices are "meh" but they have some models I have not see in other liquidation listings.

Like this one for $579 before coupons and CB:


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

N.Caffrey said:


> Hopefully I can get a 39mm Jean Richard I missed it in the other threads


Not sure that you missed any 39mm models.

Maybe I missed one (and I am looking) but I think that what the dealers have listed are all 44mm.

(Other than the Highlands, of course. :-d )


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh man, I have been waiting for this one...watchery coupons anyone? and happy 2017 all.


Soh1982 said:


> Glycine golden eye for $579.99 before any coupons or cash back on thewatchery.
> Glycine 3863-399-C6-TBA9 Watches,Men's Combat SUB Automatic Black Nylon, Dial & Ion Plated SS, Diver Glycine Automatic Watches
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

MEzz said:


> Oh man, I have been waiting for this one...watchery coupons anyone? and happy 2017 all.


befrugal 10% back and GIFT40- all that I know.. maybe someone has better.

I'm just nervous they're using old stock photo's and you'll get the new version.
I just bought the Glycine F 104 beige dial from The Watchery and received the black dial. I guess they messed up
item #'s and photo's.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> befrugal 10% back and GIFT40- all that I know.. maybe someone has better.
> 
> I'm just nervous they're using old stock photo's and you'll get the new version.
> I just bought the Glycine F 104 beige dial from The Watchery and received the black dial. I guess they messed up
> item #'s and photo's.


i could very well be wrong but I think the goldeneye was only made with the old logo. I have never seen one with the new logo. You should be good to go if you are wanting it.


----------



## bullet3z (Mar 18, 2015)

JacksonExports said:


> Alpina Startimer Pilot quartz big date from RDBrands on Amazon for $575 not a bad deal considering what they have been lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice looking watch. But more than I want to spend on a quartz. Might have pulled the trigger if it was a automatic.


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

Happy new year and new thread everyone.

Amazon has a lightning deal for the next five hours on the white dialled Orient Symphony for $129.21. According to the Camel's it's not the cheapest it's ever been (around $94) but it is the cheapest I've seen anywhere with stock right now.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> SKX009 is also available at the same price from Jet.com (fulfilled by Areatrend), dropping to $140.27 after 2.6% cashback from BeFrugal. Also, if you've got a friend who wants one, you get 5% off for buying two (dropping the price to $137.25, or $133.68 after cashback).
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...omatic-Watch/9ec651dd466b4b12a216b2b9e7de9f2f


I bought my 009 from jet fulfilled by areatrend last year .. was a easy smooth transaction watch has been perfect..


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Mechanicalworld said:


> i could very well be wrong but I think the goldeneye was only made with the old logo. I have never seen one with the new logo. You should be good to go if you are wanting it.


New Logo:


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> I just bought the Glycine F 104 beige dial from The Watchery and received the black dial. I guess they messed up item #'s and photo's.


I got in on that same deal you did, but mine is still in transit.

So you got the black dial variant? The descriptor even says "F 104 Automatic Brown Genuine Leather *Beige Dial* Stainless Steel"... not sure I really want black.

You going to chase them up over it?

Also, any chance of a photo or two?


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I got in on that same deal you did, but mine is still in transit.
> 
> So you got the black dial variant? The descriptor even says "F 104 Automatic Brown Genuine Leather *Beige Dial* Stainless Steel"... not sure I really want black.
> 
> ...


Yes black dial.. someone else here received black as well. 
Their CS is closed on weekends and not sure if they'll be open Monday for the holiday. 
I'm going to shoot them a call, hopefully they'll do something. It's still a beautiful watch but I had my heart set on beige.
I would still keep it worst case. I'm out of town until Tuesday so no pics at the moment. I left it packed up until I speak to them.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


>


Damn, that Combat is great looking.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Damn, that Combat is great looking.


That's a borrowed pic.. I'm away until Tuesday.

I received one from Evine and was disappointed it wasn't the original version.
Very subtle changes but I mostly don't like the new Armani looking logo. 
Also the original version was more yellow gold, this one is more rose.
It's growing on me though.

Anyone concerned about the logo change: https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/did-they-update-glycine-combat-sub-recently-2911354.html


----------



## e9stibi (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow. Some nice deals here. Happy New Year!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Certified Watch Store's eBay site has the Tissot Couturier automatic, model T035.407.16.051.00, for $252.99. It's way more on their website, and in the $400s everywhere else.

Tissot Mens Couturier Black Dial Watch T035.407.16.051.00 683498417958 | eBay


----------



## richie1.wsp (Dec 29, 2016)

Just as a complete aside happy new year one and all from the UK 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

Happy New Year to all WIS and WUS members around the world! Thanks for the great deals and keep them coming!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Ugh! I almost made it to 2017!

Thanks!



WorthTheWrist said:


> Certified Watch Store's eBay site has the Tissot Couturier automatic, model T035.407.16.051.00, for $252.99. It's way more on their website, and in the $400s everywhere else.
> 
> Tissot Mens Couturier Black Dial Watch T035.407.16.051.00 683498417958 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 10366178


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Certified Watch Store's eBay site has the Tissot Couturier automatic, model T035.407.16.051.00, for $252.99. It's way more on their website, and in the $400s everywhere else.
> 
> Tissot Mens Couturier Black Dial Watch T035.407.16.051.00 683498417958 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 10366178


Good price. Tissot's formed straps like this are really stiff though. Count on replacing it.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Ms. GooRoo is in a dealing mood tonight. I tossed out an offer on a sapphire Combat 6 that I thought would get countered, but she accepted.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Appears to be some very good prices on Revue Thommen at Gemnation. Automatic divers for $395, automatic chrono airspeed under$600. 
http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Revue-Thommen/watches.html

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Soh1982 said:


> Glycine golden eye for $579.99 before any coupons or cash back on thewatchery.
> http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.a...6&bo_brand_id=3022&bo_store_id=1&obp=0*&ps=96
> 
> 
> ...


If I didn't have crosshairs on a grail I'd be all over this.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

I begrudgingly post this deal here as it is my grail and I can almost take it at this price but I would have to sell my entire collection to do it.....

tudor black bay blue ETA w/ Tudor warranty for $1879. Located in Japan and they charge 8% sales tax so that makes it $2029, and from what I could uncover the import tax to the USA from Japan on a mechanical watch would be a flat 8% making it $2192. Not sure how much they charge for shipping. If you can contact them and get them down a bit there might be a black bay with Tudor warranty to be had just south of $2000. According to their actual website they sold a blue black bay on bracelet for 200,000 yen which is $1700 USD. Seems like the leather should be had cheaper than on bracelet.
Tudor チュドール (Tudor) Tudor Heritage 79220B leather strap(NEW) for $1,879 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24
View attachment 10368090


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Some good deals on Raymond Weil watches on Amazon Warehouse. If they are damaged, they are easy to return.









$535.11
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ









$410.46
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ









$447.56
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tissot Powermatic 80 for $209.94

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ










$218.69 for this one.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes - thanks for the 2016 tips!


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy New Year to everyone! Let's hope for more great deals in 2017! So far I have not seen anything new or amazing but did want to note that it seems the Ashford EBSAVE20 code has now been completely disabled as it shows "NO COUPON WAS FOUND FOR CLAIM CODE" when trying to enter it in the promotion code box. Only the HELLO17 code is working and only on the watches in that specific section of the site. If anyone has any new codes please post them in this thread. Although I was able to grab 3 Jean Richards in the BF/Post Holiday sales, I still have my eye on a couple more JRs and other pieces if I can get them just a bit lower.

Regards


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Tokeiski said:


> Happy New Year to everyone! Let's hope for more great deals in 2017! So far I have not seen anything new or amazing but did want to note that it seems the Ashford EBSAVE20 code has now been completely disabled as it shows "NO COUPON WAS FOUND FOR CLAIM CODE" when trying to enter it in the promotion code box. Only the HELLO17 code is working and only on the watches in that specific section of the site. If anyone has any new codes please post them in this thread. Although I was able to grab 3 Jean Richards in the BF/Post Holiday sales, I still have my eye on a couple more JRs and other pieces if I can get them just a bit lower.
> 
> Regards


the ebsave20 worked on watches it wasn't supposed to when they were changing sales up. If you get emails from them they were sending out emails that the deals were about to expire. If they do that again maybe try hello17 as the deals are changing and you might luck out.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Some good deals on Raymond Weil watches on Amazon Warehouse. If they are damaged, they are easy to return.
> 
> $535.11
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ
> ...


Yep, also this Hamilton
(two available around $400)









and this Orient
(supposedly pristine for $341)








pics stolen from other WUSers


----------



## InlandSurfer (Nov 1, 2016)

For those of you partial to gray dials, I think this is a nice looking watch for $99. I'm fighting myself not to buy.

http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-an8030-58f.html


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

In for 2017! Here's to spending less money this year...

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> In for 2017! Here's to spending less money this year...
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


May the force be strong with us!

Here's wishing all a very happy newyear, loved the deals posted in the 2016 thread, loved the quibbling even more


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

Mechanicalworld said:


> I begrudgingly post this deal here as it is my grail and I can almost take it at this price but I would have to sell my entire collection to do it.....
> 
> tudor black bay blue ETA w/ Tudor warranty for $1879. Located in Japan and they charge 8% sales tax so that makes it $2029, and from what I could uncover the import tax to the USA from Japan on a mechanical watch would be a flat 8% making it $2192. Not sure how much they charge for shipping. If you can contact them and get them down a bit there might be a black bay with Tudor warranty to be had just south of $2000. According to their actual website they sold a blue black bay on bracelet for 200,000 yen which is $1700 USD. Seems like the leather should be had cheaper than on bracelet.
> Tudor チュドール (Tudor) Tudor Heritage 79220B leather strap(NEW) for $1,879 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24


That is absolutely a bargain price so it definitely belongs in thread. First time I have ever seen a black bay for less than 2k outside of the used market.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah Right! Spend less money? You make me laugh.












RidingDonkeys said:


> In for 2017! Here's to spending less money this year...
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Karkarov said:


> That is absolutely a bargain price so it definitely belongs in thread. First time I have ever seen a black bay for less than 2k outside of the used market.


at the listed price it would probably be around $2300-2400 all in with customs fees, the tax they have listed, and shipping fees. I'm still debating it at the moment.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Mechanicalworld said:


> at the listed price it would probably be around $2300-2400 all in with customs fees, the tax they have listed, and shipping fees. I'm still debating it at the moment.


Frankly, $400 wouldn't have been enough of a discount for me to bite this overseas deal (I already own a Black Bay Blue).

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Tissot Powermatic 80 for $209.94
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ
> 
> ...


Condition listed as Used..just FYI..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Happy 2017 everyone. 
Let the spending begin, the Swiss watch industry needs our help.

Victorinox auto on the cheap. I have the chrono version and it's awesome. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Make this your first watch mistake of the new year.

Techno Pave Totally Iced Out Silver Tone Hip Hop Men's Bling Bing Watch 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CB2JXOI/ref=cm_sw_r_taa_pYrAybT3PM98Q


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Is the bracelet rubber/SS or pvd/SS?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Lighting Deal on the non chrono VSA Alpnach for the next 45 minutes at $348

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241197 Alpnach Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00152QLL4/ref=cm_sw_r_taa_00rAybZGMCY62


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Is the bracelet rubber/SS or pvd/SS?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


PVD it is.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

boze said:


> Make this your first watch mistake of the new year.
> 
> Techno Pave Totally Iced Out Silver Tone Hip Hop Men's Bling Bing Watch
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CB2JXOI/ref=cm_sw_r_taa_pYrAybT3PM98Q


"You will make a statement with this stunning piece of jewelry." Yes, you certainly will!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

The Watchery has a couple of models of the Accutron Kirkwood (open heart, not the skeleton) for $214.50. Note these are the Accutron versions with the display case back and NOT the Accu-Swiss models with the solid case back.

Additionally, The Watchery has a $20 off of a $150 purchase with code PROMOTEW20. (Other coupons may be available, but I did not see any.) And, BeFrugal is offering 8 percent cash back. Bates cash back is currently at 4 percent. With BeFrugal, that nets to $178.94 for either of these models.​
First, there is the stainless on bracelet...

Accutron by Bulova 63A102 Watches,Men's Kirkwood Automatic SS Silver-Tone Textured Dial SS, Luxury Accutron by Bulova Automatic Watches









Then, there is the gold on brown leather...

Accutron by Bulova 64A102 Watches,Men's Kirkwood Auto Brown Genuine Leather and Textured Dial Rose-Tone SS, Luxury Accutron by Bulova Automatic Watches


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Damnit, you guys. I was a very infrequent visitor to the previous bargain threads and never bought anything found there. It's now 2017, the year my wife has deemed a no new watches year, yet here I am, staring at an SKX009 in my Amazon cart. The price is great, better than I've ever seen. 

What to do?

Edit: And I just realized I have leftover Amazon credit from a previous transaction gone awry, so the watch will only cost me $65 today. Looks like my resolution to my wife will have lasted 10 hours, 25 minutes.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Jomashop has a coupe of new coupons.

NY1725: $25 off a purchase of $300
NY1750: $50 off a purchase of $1,000


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

boze said:


> Lighting Deal on the non chrono VSA Alpnach for the next 45 minutes at $348
> 
> Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241197 Alpnach Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00152QLL4/ref=cm_sw_r_taa_00rAybZGMCY62


That's a really nice watch. I put it in the top tier of affordable field watches. And the legibility issues with the chrono version are nonexistent.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

calcisme said:


> "You will make a statement with this stunning piece of jewelry." Yes, you certainly will!


At that price you can get one for each wrist and really make a statement


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

InlandSurfer said:


> For those of you partial to gray dials, I think this is a nice looking watch for $99. I'm fighting myself not to buy.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-an8030-58f.html
> 
> View attachment 10368626


Was $30 cheaper two days ago on Jomadeals ( the 24 hour deal site of jomashop). Fyi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Rodeojones said:


> Damnit, you guys. I was a very infrequent visitor to the previous bargain threads and never bought anything found there. It's now 2017, the year my wife has deemed a no new watches year, yet here I am, staring at an SKX009 in my Amazon cart. The price is great, better than I've ever seen.
> 
> *What to do?*
> 
> Edit: And I just realized I have leftover Amazon credit from a previous transaction gone awry, so the watch will only cost me $65 today. Looks like my resolution to my wife will have lasted 10 hours, 25 minutes.


Get watches sent to work! :-!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Rodeojones said:


> Damnit, you guys. I was a very infrequent visitor to the previous bargain threads and never bought anything found there. It's now 2017, the year my wife has deemed a no new watches year, yet here I am, staring at an SKX009 in my Amazon cart. The price is great, better than I've ever seen.
> 
> What to do?
> 
> Edit: And I just realized I have leftover Amazon credit from a previous transaction gone awry, so the watch will only cost me $65 today. Looks like my resolution to my wife will have lasted 10 hours, 25 minutes.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JacksonExports said:


> Alpina Startimer Pilot quartz big date from RDBrands on Amazon for $575 not a bad deal considering what they have been lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good deal indeed as this model has never been on the super sale like other Startimers. It's a beautiful watch too. Gorgeous dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy new year and best wishes to everyone. Thanks to all the deal hunters as well 

This year I hope to get a crazy good deal  on this beautiful MIDO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> Damnit, you guys. I was a very infrequent visitor to the previous bargain threads and never bought anything found there. It's now 2017, the year my wife has deemed a no new watches year, yet here I am, staring at an SKX009 in my Amazon cart. The price is great, better than I've ever seen.
> 
> What to do?
> 
> Edit: And I just realized I have leftover Amazon credit from a previous transaction gone awry, so the watch will only cost me $65 today. Looks like my resolution to my wife will have lasted 10 hours, 25 minutes.


It wasn't your resolution, it was hers. And I will feel perfectly safe here as you tell her that.

*Happy and healthy New Year to all. *


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy new year and best wishes to everyone. Thanks to all the deal hunters as well
> 
> This year I hope to get a crazy good deal  on this beautiful MIDO
> 
> ...


Same one Im looking for. Cant jump on it right away though but sometime this year.

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

This thread ia going to get me in trouble. Idea is to cut back this year and I am staring at the skx009 deal. Been wanting to mod a couple of Seikos but didnt want to pay a lot just to mod it. Have one 007 in the stable but two mods in mind. 

Think I will pass on this but super tempting.



yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Rodeojones said:


> Damnit, you guys. I was a very infrequent visitor to the previous bargain threads and never bought anything found there. It's now 2017, the year my wife has deemed a no new watches year, yet here I am, staring at an SKX009 in my Amazon cart. The price is great, better than I've ever seen.
> 
> What to do?
> 
> Edit: And I just realized I have leftover Amazon credit from a previous transaction gone awry, so the watch will only cost me $65 today. Looks like my resolution to my wife will have lasted 10 hours, 25 minutes.


On the other hand, an SKX is definitely not worth getting divorced over, or having to sleep on the sofa or in the garage.
It's not that great a watch, IMHO.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

w4tchnut said:


> Let the spending begin, the Swiss watch industry needs our help.
> 
> Victorinox auto on the cheap. I have the chrono version and it's awesome.




ToMo has VSA on sale:
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/victorinox-swiss-army-43b5965e-9eae-4267-87bc-ecce4dfae51f


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy new year and best wishes to everyone. Thanks to all the deal hunters as well
> 
> This year I hope to get a crazy good deal  on this beautiful MIDO
> 
> ...


That's where i got mine from Brice, Christmas eve. At the time it was $624. 
I had a $100 Amazon credit & a $100 gift card so i said what the hay!
Total out my pocket $424 shipped. IMO, worth every penny.

I'll be on the look out for a good deal or coupons for ya. Happy New Year!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

That Mido Ocean Star is a stunner.

It's a, "If it doesn't fit in your collection; clear out some other watches so it does" watch.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Love mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

hikeNbike said:


> This thread ia going to get me in trouble. Idea is to cut back this year and I am staring at the skx009 deal. Been wanting to mod a couple of Seikos but didnt want to pay a lot just to mod it. Have one 007 in the stable but two mods in mind.
> 
> Think I will pass on this but super tempting.
> 
> yadda yadda tapatalk


I have the same idea. I have gone too deep recently with purchases but have another mod in mind. This is a good price on the 009 and tough to pass up. yankeeexpress is right, it's not that great of a watch but a good mod can make it kinda sorta great, for me anyway. I'm gonna pass too but I'm almost certain we will see more discounts in the future on this watch. Recent mod below.

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-43C9-AED6-C9CBD2B98AA8_zpsxq5u2zhx.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Cary5500 said:


> Love mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jomashop had the grey dial for $624 and the blue dial for $558. They have a $20 coupon I know of but that's it


----------



## HawaiianTime (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone! Thanks as always for all of the fantastic bargain hunting. The skx009 deal and the 40% deal at Derp Blue have me stuck! Which is better, the skx or a Derp Blue Master 1000m blue dial w/Pepsi bezel?


----------



## e9stibi (Dec 19, 2008)

The Mido is really nice! Joma has some great deals. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Rodeojones said:


> Damnit, you guys. I was a very infrequent visitor to the previous bargain threads and never bought anything found there. It's now 2017, the year my wife has deemed a no new watches year, yet here I am, staring at an SKX009 in my Amazon cart. The price is great, better than I've ever seen.
> 
> What to do?
> 
> Edit: And I just realized I have leftover Amazon credit from a previous transaction gone awry, so the watch will only cost me $65 today. Looks like my resolution to my wife will have lasted 10 hours, 25 minutes.


tell your wife you'll do the dishes or laundry for a week in exchange for the $65 watch LOL, hey you can test the water resistance while doing the dishes.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Mechanicalworld said:


> tell your wife you'll do the dishes or laundry for a week in exchange for the $65 watch LOL, hey you can test the water resistance while doing the dishes.


I like this plan. Or your can tell her about the deal and maybe she'll say 'ah it's only 65 bucks, go for it'

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> I have the same idea. I have gone too deep recently with purchases but have another mod in mind. This is a good price on the 009 and tough to pass up. yankeeexpress is right, it's not that great of a watch but a good mod can make it kinda sorta great, for me anyway. I'm gonna pass too but I'm almost certain we will see more discounts in the future on this watch. Recent mod below.
> 
> [URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-43C9-AED6-C9CBD2B98AA8_zpsxq5u2zhx.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">
> 
> ...


I don't want to stray off topic just a quick question, where is the best place to get the mods for the skx?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Cary5500 said:


> I don't want to stray off topic just a quick question, where is the best place to get the mods for the skx?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dagaz or yobokies

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

I'm in the same boat about not needing anymore watches. We'll see how long it lasts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Emrejagger said:


> Dagaz or yobokies
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


One Second Closer or Dr. Seikostain on eBay made the bezel, he does cool stuff. Dagaz has high quality parts, imo. All the parts for the orange mod came from these two.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

HawaiianTime said:


> Happy New Year everyone! Thanks as always for all of the fantastic bargain hunting. The skx009 deal and the 40% deal at Derp Blue have me stuck! Which is better, the skx or a Derp Blue Master 1000m blue dial w/Pepsi bezel?


I say seiko 009 if you don't have any other seiko divers


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> On the other hand, an SKX is definitely not worth getting divorced over, or having to sleep on the sofa or in the garage.
> It's not that great a watch, IMHO.


Ay Caramba!

What?!


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

Amazon has the AVI-8 automatic on lighting sale for 117.20
cant post the link, don't have enough posts yet


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Milehigh981 said:


> Amazon has the AVI-8 automatic on lighting sale for 117.20
> cant post the link, don't have enough posts yet


https://www.amazon.com/AVI-8-AV-402..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=XV831N7WJCK1HQDENX74


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks for posting the link mannal!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

These seem like pretty decent deals.

Eterna 1948 Legacy black & brown dials. It's 41.5mm wide, so it may be a bit too big for a simple three-hander for some (the current 1948 models are all 40mm BTW). $478.99 after JOMAWC20 code. The movement is the SW300-1, so it's the equivalent of the 2892.

http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-2951-41-40-1700.html

The pic of the brown dial.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Cary5500 said:


> I don't want to stray off topic just a quick question, where is the best place to get the mods for the skx?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jake B from Dagaz did this Soxa mod many yrs. ago. 
Strapcode bracelet.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

That SKX deal is tempting and it's essentially "free" as you can wear it for two years and sell it on WUS for what you paid if you grow tired of it. Makes sense to me.


----------



## mrl00fer (Jun 1, 2015)

City74 said:


> Jomashop had the grey dial for $624 and the blue dial for $558. They have a $20 coupon I know of but that's it


Seriously thinking about getting the blue one. Joma has $25 coupon earlier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Milehigh981 said:


> Amazon has the AVI-8 automatic on lighting sale for 117.20
> cant post the link, don't have enough posts yet


Does anyone have this watch? Curious how the quality is? I'm assuming it's a Miyota 8xxx movement right?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

watcheshalfprice on eBay has the Bulova Accu-Swiss Murren automatic, 63B176, for $189.99.

Crazy-low price, barely above what the movement alone sells for, whether it's an ETA 2824-2 or a Sellita SW-200.

Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 63B176 Accu Swiss Automatic Black Leather Band Watch | eBay


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

tinpusher said:


> Does anyone have this watch? Curious how the quality is? I'm assuming it's a Miyota 8xxx movement right?


I'm quite happy with mine. Nice details and solid watch for this price. Miyota 8215. I'm not a fan of NATOs so I put it on this HR canvas.


----------



## Aureus (Mar 5, 2016)

Well I think I got a pretty good deal. But will let the thread judge me. Movado Museum for $150 after tax from a TJ Maxx.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

boze said:


> Make this your first watch mistake of the new year.
> 
> Techno Pave Totally Iced Out Silver Tone Hip Hop Men's Bling Bing Watch
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CB2JXOI/ref=cm_sw_r_taa_pYrAybT3PM98Q


"The dial filled with ravish crystals" ?

Well, since you put it like that...


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

Aureus said:


> Well I think I got a pretty good deal. But will let the thread judge me. Movado Museum for $150 after tax from a TJ Maxx.


I don't 'get' Movado personally. But for those that like them it seems a good price.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Aureus said:


> Well I think I got a pretty good deal. But will let the thread judge me. Movado Museum for $150 after tax from a TJ Maxx.


I think it's a good deal if you like it. Ashford BF/CM prices are around there.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

I got a couple of Deep Blue T-100's delivered this week, one black and one blue and I have to say they are beautiful watches for $200. Seiko NH35 movement which is solid with the tritium, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel and this is very well made. If you've been on the fence this is one of the best values I purchased in 2016. I wouldn't have been disappointed at twice or more the $197 I paid.


----------



## Aureus (Mar 5, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> I think it's a good deal if you like it. Ashford BF/CM prices are around there.


I like it. Don't really have a proper dress watch and its an iconic design that will fit the bill perfectly as the dress watch in the watch case.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Aureus said:


> Well I think I got a pretty good deal. But will let the thread judge me. Movado Museum for $150 after tax from a TJ Maxx.


You are gonna wear that? Or give it to your black sheep cousin for her birthday?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Aureus said:


> I like it. Don't really have a proper dress watch and its an iconic design that will fit the bill perfectly as the dress watch in the watch case.


Excellent. Wear it in good health. Not to get all preachy, but there's an important nugget in what you said and that's wear what you like regardless of what others think. There can be a certain group think that goes on in any forum that may dissuade a person from doing what they'd like to do for fear of running against the herd. While the Museum watch gets almost no love here, if you like it, wear it proudly.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> Excellent. Wear it in good health. Not to get all preachy, but there's an important nugget in what you said and that's wear what you like regardless of what others think. There can be a certain group think that goes on in any forum that may dissuade a person from doing what they'd like to do for fear of running against the herd. While the Museum watch gets almost no love here, if you like it, wear it proudly.


Agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Barry S said:


> I'm quite happy with mine. Nice details and solid watch for this price. Miyota 8215. I'm not a fan of NATOs so I put it on this HR canvas.


Looks great but once my brain said, "Oregon Ducks" I can't unsee it...


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

Aureus said:


> Well I think I got a pretty good deal. But will let the thread judge me. Movado Museum for $150 after tax from a TJ Maxx.


this thread, like its predecessors, does not judge.

btw, I'm sure that watch will be great for you.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

mmarc77 said:


> I got a couple of Deep Blue T-100's delivered this week, one black and one blue and I have to say they are beautiful watches for $200.


Heck yeah man, I'm wearing mine now.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Ashford has the sks439 for $68.80 after Hello17 discount. 








http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/s...n/chronograph/SKS439.pid?nid=cpg_cat6058&so=5


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

hikeNbike said:


> Same one Im looking for. Cant jump on it right away though but sometime this year.
> 
> yadda yadda tapatalk


I'm keen for this one too. I know a few people here got it for a good price last year, I think on Amazon.

Unfortunately I'm in Australia and have very little options, including Australian ADs.

Best price I've seen works out to be around $750USD and that doesn't include taxes. Oh and its eBay, so always a little weary.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Looks great but once my brain said, "Oregon Ducks" I can't unsee it...


Holy ...., once your keyboard said "Oregon Ducks", I can't unsee it. 
Thanks for saving me some $


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

boze said:


> Heck yeah man, I'm wearing mine now.


I completely failed to navigate DB's website... Could you tell me how you got a tritium model for $200?!


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

eljay said:


> I completely failed to navigate DB's website... Could you tell me how you got a tritium model for $200?!


The Daynight T-100 with code CYBER if it's still live.

Recommend the Deep Star too!


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

Do they offer a bracelet for that deep blue daynight diver?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

boze said:


> The Daynight T-100 with code CYBER if it's still live.
> 
> Recommend the Deep Star too!


Turns out I was looking at the Swiss auto T100s... I hate this website.

Cheers!

Edit: 45mm ?


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Woot woot. Checking in! Glad to be here. Looking forward to blowing my deployment money. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

boze said:


> The Daynight T-100 with code CYBER if it's still live.
> 
> Recommend the Deep Star too!


So is it the Juggernaut that "wears the smallest"?


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Barry S said:


> I'm quite happy with mine. Nice details and solid watch for this price. Miyota 8215. I'm not a fan of NATOs so I put it on this HR canvas.


Thanks for the pic. I ended up giving it a shot. With free shipping and free returns, I couldn't pass it up. Hopefully it will fill the void that was left when I sold my Maratac Pilot.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> Looks great but once my brain said, "Oregon Ducks" I can't unsee it...


Exactly!


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

mannal said:


> Triple15 is good for 3 purchases. Takes it to $135.07 (incld tax) before BF or EB's.


Hey sorry I'm new to this. I know BF = Be Frugal but what is EB's?

Cheers


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

gregoryb said:


> Hey sorry I'm new to this. I know BF = Be Frugal but what is EB's?
> 
> Cheers


Ebates


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

gregoryb said:


> Hey sorry I'm new to this. I know BF = Be Frugal but what is EB's?
> 
> Cheers


Ebates


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> Ebates





mplsabdullah said:


> Ebates


Haha both too quick. Thanks team.

I'm assuming those 2 services can't be stacked right?


----------



## Eyeonmalta (Oct 18, 2011)

Rocat said:


> I'll say it again, that is a crazy good deal and it beat my best purchase buy $20USD.


Impossible! Cheers to you.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Feck! Only been out of a couple of days and we're into page 5 already


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

So question time! 

For those like me who picked up a Christopher Ward Trident in the recent sale... do your tracking numbers actually work? The tracking number they sent me for the Royal Mail always returns an error when searched, yet the CW mini tracking page that is just the little green box suggests it might arrive tomorrow. Anyone seeing information when they try to track their shipments?


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Karkarov said:


> So question time!
> 
> For those like me who picked up a Christopher Ward Trident in the recent sale... do your tracking numbers actually work? The tracking number they sent me for the Royal Mail always returns an error when searched, yet the CW mini tracking page that is just the little green box suggests it might arrive tomorrow. Anyone seeing information when they try to track their shipments?


I've tracked mine with the CW tracking page and the Royal Mail tracking page and both seem to work. I would contact CW to double check your tracking info.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Karkarov said:


> So question time!
> 
> For those like me who picked up a Christopher Ward Trident in the recent sale... do your tracking numbers actually work? The tracking number they sent me for the Royal Mail always returns an error when searched, yet the CW mini tracking page that is just the little green box suggests it might arrive tomorrow. Anyone seeing information when they try to track their shipments?


Plug the tracking number into the tracking portion of the usps.com website or app for updates on your trident, mine is in nyc, should have it this week

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

JacksonExports said:


> Plug the tracking number into the tracking portion of the usps.com website or app for updates on your trident, mine is in nyc, should have it this week


Yeah, I already tried that, doesn't work. Isn't my first international shipping rodeo. Time to contact CW directly.... sigh....


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

MattFeeder said:


> So is it the Juggernaut that "wears the smallest"?


Yes, the Nato 300 and the J4 wear smallest. The Deep Star is a bit bigger and the Daynight T-100 wears the largest of that group of affordable DBs, although it's still comfortably short L2L.

The dial of the J4 is also smaller than its predecessor and the Sea Ram too, if you're familiar with that model.


----------



## aladdin123456789 (Jan 2, 2017)

anyone has any experience with the seller "lux time" on Amazon?,
the price he put on this Alpina is crazy,only 300$ while the retail is 1150$, even Jomashop has it with ~740$, is this a fake one?
i cant post link, pls search "AL240LBO3V6B" on amazon


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

aladdin123456789 said:


> anyone has any experience with the seller "lux time" on Amazon?,
> the price he put on this Alpina is crazy,only 300$ while the retail is 1150$, even Jomashop has it with ~740$, is this a fake one?
> i cant post link, pls search "AL240LBO3V6B" on amazon


Lux Time is for real, I have purchased from them 2x's and no problems, the watch in question is a quartz ladies watch and has been that price for a while with no takers

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

aladdin123456789 said:


> anyone has any experience with the seller "lux time" on Amazon?,
> the price he put on this Alpina is crazy,only 300$ while the retail is 1150$, even Jomashop has it with ~740$, is this a fake one?
> i cant post link, pls search "AL240LBO3V6B" on amazon


I have purchased form them via Amazon at least twice. No issues and shipped fast.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

It's a Ladies Watch....


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

It's Amazon. Not much safer than that.

https://www.amazon.com/sp?_encoding...rderID=&seller=AQ3LW720VT8BH&tab=&vasStoreID=

Edit: FYI, This is quartz powered.



aladdin123456789 said:


> anyone has any experience with the seller "lux time" on Amazon?,
> the price he put on this Alpina is crazy,only 300$ while the retail is 1150$, even Jomashop has it with ~740$, is this a fake one?
> i cant post link, pls search "AL240LBO3V6B" on amazon


----------



## aladdin123456789 (Jan 2, 2017)

thanks all for your quick replies :-!



JacksonExports said:


> Lux Time is for real, I have purchased from them 2x's and no problems, the watch in question is a quartz ladies watch and has been that price for a while with no takers
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk





Robert999 said:


> It's a Ladies Watch....


I know it's a ladies watch, but my wrist is only 7", so 38mm is pretty big enough :-(



topper78 said:


> I have purchased form them via Amazon at least twice. No issues and shipped fast.





mannal said:


> It's Amazon. Not much safer than that.
> Edit: FYI, This is quartz powered.


It ship from and sold by Lux Time, no Amazon involved, so i ask for your experiences just to be sure :think:


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

It's still Amazon. Unless you leave the Amazon website and do business directly with Lux Time, you are covered.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200783670



aladdin123456789 said:


> thanks all for your quick replies :-!
> 
> I know it's a ladies watch, but my wrist is only 7", so 38mm is pretty big enough :-(
> 
> It ship from and sold by Lux Time, no Amazon involved, so i ask for your experiences just to be sure :think:


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Pretty nice-looking quartz chronograph at a good price. Has a sapphire crystal.

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## snowmonkey (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh dear. Just found this thread. 2017 isn't going to be cheap then...😐

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

Been staring at a Oris tt1 William f1 team day date on ashford. (Sorry not enough posts for links) 
with the current ashford new year code the price goes down to 569. Seems like a good price, next cheapest I found was $100 more 
This thread is going to cost me $$


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

City74 said:


> Jomashop had the grey dial for $624 and the blue dial for $558. They have a $20 coupon I know of but that's it


Joma has NY1725 for 25% off $300 or more and NY1750 for $50 off $1000 or more until 11:59 EST today 1/2/17



Jeep99dad said:


> Happy new year and best wishes to everyone. Thanks to all the deal hunters as well
> 
> This year I hope to get a crazy good deal  on this beautiful MIDO


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mannal said:


> It's Amazon. Not much safer than that.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/sp?_encoding...rderID=&seller=AQ3LW720VT8BH&tab=&vasStoreID=
> 
> Edit: FYI, This is quartz powered.


Only if fulfilled by or sold by Amazon. If you just buy through their storefront then Amazon will defer to the sellers own policies. I bought a Seiko turtle with alignment problems from luxtime and found out that i needed to pay for return shipping and no exhange was made available.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

aladdin123456789 said:


> anyone has any experience with the seller "lux time" on Amazon?


My one purchase was such that I will not do business with them. Read their terms, by the way: You pay for shipping both ways.

They shipped me the wrong watch and screwed around when I asked them to pay for return shipping. I had to get Amazon to intervene before they provided a prepaid shipping label.

I get that their prices are lower than some others. I will choose dealers that factor better service into their price. It's worth it to me.

Just my $0.02 USD as always.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I've sent a bunch of stuff back to third-party shops without issue. Went through normal AMZM return process. Never used Lux but I'd be a bit miffed if I got a defective product and they did not cover return shipping. I would have filed an Amazon A to Z claim.



valuewatchguy said:


> Only if fulfilled by or sold by Amazon. If you just buy through their storefront then Amazon will defer to the sellers own policies. I bought a Seiko turtle with alignment problems from luxtime and found out that i needed to pay for return shipping and no exhange was made available.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Whats odd now is that some third party sellers show the "Prime" label next to items even though they are "fulfilled" by the third party and NOT Amazon. I purchased a watch recent having only noticed the "Prime" label next to it. However now that there is an issue I found out that it was actually not fulfilled by Amazon so I have to deal with the third party seller. Amazon told me that they allow some third party sellers to do this as they do a lot of business through Amazon so Amazon trusts that they will get the items to members in the Prime delivery window of 2 days.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

peatnick said:


> Joma has NY1725 for *25%* off $300 or more and NY1750 for $50 off $1000 or more until 11:59 EST today 1/2/17


I think first code is $25 not 25%. If I'm wrong there's no need for the second code and I'd be all over the Seastrong Diver Heritage with 25% off. Patiently waiting for this to fall under $1k:


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mannal said:


> I've sent a bunch of stuff back to third-party shops without issue. Went through normal AMZM return process. Never used Lux but I'd be a bit miffed if I got a defective product and they did not cover return shipping. I would have filed an Amazon A to Z claim.


Normal amazon return process would not apply to items fulfilled by third-party sellers. You need to petition the seller for return instructions.

Went through same scenario as tommy_boy, and agree that lux time sux big time


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Whats odd now is that some third party sellers show the "Prime" label next to items even though they are "fulfilled" by the third party and NOT Amazon. I purchased a watch recent having only noticed the "Prime" label next to it. However now that there is an issue I found out that it was actually not fulfilled by Amazon so I have to deal with the third party seller. Amazon told me that they allow some third party sellers to do this as they do a lot of business through Amazon so Amazon trusts that they will get the items to members in the Prime delivery window of 2 days.


I had a problem with one of these amazon preferred vendors, Perfect Timing. Unfortunately, amazon gives them the benefit of the doubt in a claim. The rep sort of laughed and said he couldn't intervene since it was a third-party sale. A-Z claim couldn't be opened since amazon trusts the vendor.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Whats odd now is that some third party sellers show the "Prime" label next to items even though they are "fulfilled" by the third party and NOT Amazon. I purchased a watch recent having only noticed the "Prime" label next to it. However now that there is an issue I found out that it was actually not fulfilled by Amazon so I have to deal with the third party seller. Amazon told me that they allow some third party sellers to do this as they do a lot of business through Amazon so Amazon trusts that they will get the items to members in the Prime delivery window of 2 days.


I try to avoid third party sellers on amazon unless fulfilled by amazon. The problem with fulfilled by amazon though is when you leave negative seller feedback they don't count it against the seller since it was fulfilled by amazon. I probably wouldn't have wasted the time buying if their feedback % reflected all the negative feedback they get. You can read the feedback as it's in strike-through font though. Fortunately since it was fulfilled by amazon I got a free return label right away and I know to avoid wasting my time buying anything sold by FASHIONOMICS in the future.


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> I think first code is $25 not 25%. If I'm wrong there's no need for the second code and I'd be all over the Seastrong Diver Heritage with 25% off. Patiently waiting for this to fall under $1k:


Confirmed $25, not 25%. I knew it was too good to be true, but my 'need' for a grey-bezel Seastrong Diver 300 was making me seriously hope that 25% was true anyway.

There's a Heritage Seastrong Diver currently at $925 in F30, if you're interested in going used. Not mine, I just obsessively search WatchRecon for Alpinas.


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

Anyone know if the Deep Blue Daynight Diver T100 that comes on the Hydro 91 Strap has a corresponding bracelet? Thanks.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm surprised people have even heard from Christopher Ward. I haven't even received confirmation of the order, yet they charged me. Hearing people have tracking numbers kinda pisses me off to be honest. I'm not surprised though. CW CS is the slowest of anybody I've ever bought from on the internet. It's embarrassing it's so bad.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

I got shipping notification from CWR, but I can't see any updates on Royal Mail site.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

taike said:


> I had a problem with one of these amazon preferred vendors, Perfect Timing. Unfortunately, amazon gives them the benefit of the doubt in a claim. The rep sort of laughed and said he couldn't intervene since it was a third-party sale. A-Z claim couldn't be opened since amazon trusts the vendor.


And here I bought a watch from them recently that I will be picking up next week...hopefully I don't run into any issues. Strange, like many sellers these days they seem to have excellent feedback.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

my CW watch arrived in my local Post Office and is scheduled for delivery tomorrow, pretty quick for Registered Mail....


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Target has the G Shock DW5600 priced at $37.99.
Target : Expect More. Pay Less.[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...400B-9FA6-9B8294759502_zps9i3drmqf.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> I'm surprised people have even heard from Christopher Ward. I haven't even received confirmation of the order, yet they charged me. Hearing people have tracking numbers kinda pisses me off to be honest. I'm not surprised though. CW CS is the slowest of anybody I've ever bought from on the internet. It's embarrassing it's so bad.


Actually they work quick I've never had any issues, tracking always on time. Take into account the holidays, the sale they had. Shoot them an email and make sure you typed your email correctly. Option #2 log into your account and check your order status.

Contact: [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Cary5500 said:


> Actually they work quick I've never had any issues, tracking always on time. Take into account the holidays, the sale they had. Shoot them an email and make sure you typed your email correctly. Option #2 log into your account and check your order status.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've bought 5-6 watches from them over the past five years. It's very, very slow compared to the beginning. Wera can't handle the whole CS side herself and has been beyond overloaded for years.

I stand by my comment that the CS sucks now. The last time I had to use their warranty I had to pay $85 shipping up front because they can't even send a prepaid label. Very inefficient for the customer and costly for CW.

Whatever. I'll start a dispute if it doesn't show up soon. Last time I emailed them I got no response.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Gannicus said:


> Anyone know if the Deep Blue Daynight Diver T100 that comes on the Hydro 91 Strap has a corresponding bracelet? Thanks.


Not that I'm aware of. I believe another member stated they spoke with Stan or Sam and they said their is no dedicated bracelet. I know some of their cases can use the same bracelet. I had Nato300 and a Master1000 that used the same bracelet. I believe the DayNight T100 shares a case with at least one other watch. Dig around in some of the Deep Blue appreciation threads. I and sure some one has posted that information there.

I am anxiously awaiting my DayNight T100 that should arrive in the next couple of days.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> I've bought 5-6 watches from them over the past five years. It's very, very slow compared to the beginning. Wera can't handle the whole CS side herself and has been beyond overloaded for years.
> 
> I stand by my comment that the CS sucks now. The last time I had to use their warranty I had to pay $85 shipping up front because they can't even send a prepaid label. Very inefficient for the customer and costly for CW.
> 
> Whatever. I'll start a dispute if it doesn't show up soon. Last time I emailed them I got no response.


You tried going straight to emailing bill or George?
If you need the emails let me know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MV-22 said:


> Confirmed $25, not 25%. I knew it was too good to be true, but my 'need' for a grey-bezel Seastrong Diver 300 was making me seriously hope that 25% was true anyway.
> 
> There's a Heritage Seastrong Diver currently at $925 in F30, if you're interested in going used. Not mine, I just obsessively search WatchRecon for Alpinas.





Tanker G1 said:


> I think first code is $25 not 25%. If I'm wrong there's no need for the second code and I'd be all over the Seastrong Diver Heritage with 25% off. Patiently waiting for this to fall under $1k:
> 
> View attachment 10383986


There is one in the sales forum and it was mine. Has an actual Alpina warranty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Rocat said:


> I am anxiously awaiting my DayNight T100 that should arrive in the next couple of days.


Ugh I've seen so many people posting about the DayNight T100. I ended up purchasing the Pro Aqua 1500, but I'm thinking I should've gone with the T100. Maybe I should just buy both...


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Ugh I've seen so many people posting about the DayNight T100. I ended up purchasing the Pro Aqua 1500, but I'm thinking I should've gone with the T100. Maybe I should just buy both...


Yes... yes you should

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Any known working code for Gemnation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Ugh I've seen so many people posting about the DayNight T100. I ended up purchasing the Pro Aqua 1500, but I'm thinking I should've gone with the T100. Maybe I should just buy both...


You can do an exchange too if the Pro Aqua is unworn. They'll just charge or credit you the difference.

The Daynight is big (a positive for my taste) but it wears well and is nice and short L2L given the case size. I know these closeup pix aren't as helpful but here's mine on my 7" flat wrist:


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> I've bought 5-6 watches from them over the past five years. It's very, very slow compared to the beginning. Wera can't handle the whole CS side herself and has been beyond overloaded for years.
> 
> I stand by my comment that the CS sucks now. The last time I had to use their warranty I had to pay $85 shipping up front because they can't even send a prepaid label. Very inefficient for the customer and costly for CW.
> 
> Whatever. I'll start a dispute if it doesn't show up soon. Last time I emailed them I got no response.


I'm frustrated too. I bought a C9 5 Day several hours before people started ordering their Trident Vintage and yet my order doesn't ship but it seems like the majority of the Tridents did. To add insult to injury, the price of the C9 5 Day on bracelet actually dropped within the same friggin sale. I'm on the verge of canceling out of spite.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

I ordered my Glycine from Gilt on the 26th. Still no ship date. That make anyone feel better about their CWs? LOL


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Boding said:


> I'm frustrated too. I bought a C9 5 Day several hours before people started ordering their Trident Vintage and yet my order doesn't ship but it seems like the majority of the Tridents did. To add insult to injury, the price of the C9 5 Day on bracelet actually dropped within the same friggin sale. I'm on the verge of canceling out of spite.


They will likely adjust the sale price if you contact them. They have good service........just not fast.....or convenient at times. They make an excellent product so dont give up yet.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Boding said:


> I'm frustrated too. I bought a C9 5 Day several hours before people started ordering their Trident Vintage and yet my order doesn't ship but it seems like the majority of the Tridents did. To add insult to injury, the price of the C9 5 Day on bracelet actually dropped within the same friggin sale. I'm on the verge of canceling out of spite.


They will adjust their price, probably, IF they ever reply. They seem overwhelmed to the point of catastrophic breakdown. I emailed them asking why I have no confirmation or shipping. Still nothing. Like I said, I'm embarrassed for them. If I was a new buyer and didn't know they're really good people, I'd be pretty mad at this point and probably cancelling, IF I could ever get a response.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> I ordered my Glycine from Gilt on the 26th. Still no ship date. That make anyone feel better about their CWs? LOL


That's a completely different situation. After the sale is over, which was later than 12/26, Gilt submits the order to the seller and the seller ships to a distribution point. You have to wait for it to get to the distribution point, then it ships, and quickly.

FWIW, I have two Glycines coming from that sale and received a charge notification yesterday, I think. I expect shipping notifications tomorrow, and the watches delivered Wednesday (I live right down the road from the Shepardsville, KY shipping point, which is basically Louisville).

Compared to ToM, I think Gilt works pretty smoothly.

If you're curious about why Gilt ships from KY, it's a logistics powerhouse as home to UPS. DHL has a huge presence in the area, and FedEx has a huge hub just up I-71 in N. KY at the Cincy airport. I only know because my buddy runs an Exel (DHL) pharmaceutical facility.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Boding said:


> I'm frustrated too. I bought a C9 5 Day several hours before people started ordering their Trident Vintage and yet my order doesn't ship but it seems like the majority of the Tridents did. To add insult to injury, the price of the C9 5 Day on bracelet actually dropped within the same friggin sale. I'm on the verge of canceling out of spite.


I understand the feeling. I ordered the red bezel version first thing that morning. 
It wasn't as good of a deal as the vintage version, but was still on sale
for a good price... I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Tanker G1 said:


> I think first code is $25 not 25%. If I'm wrong there's no need for the second code and I'd be all over the Seastrong Diver Heritage with 25% off. Patiently waiting for this to fall under $1k:


Wishful thinking or fat fingers, either way my mistake, NY1725 is exactly $25 off $300.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

boze said:


> You can do an exchange too if the Pro Aqua is unworn. They'll just charge or credit you the difference.
> 
> The Daynight is big (a positive for my taste) but it wears well and is nice and short L2L given the case size. I know these closeup pix aren't as helpful but here's mine on my 7" flat wrist:
> http://uploads.tapatalk[/quote]
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

peatnick said:


> Wishful thinking or fat fingers, either way my mistake, NY1725 is exactly $25 off $300.


 heck I'd take 10% off so I can snatch that Mido 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> Does DB offer a bracelet with this watch?


The link and mesh bracelets are also on sale if the code CYBER is still live, but they're just straight endlink bracelets and not form fitting to the Daynight case as far as I know.

I have a new mesh from DB here right now and I'm struggling with the pins. Could just be my ignorance but if I was gonna get a 22mm bracelet I'd probably try a strapcode. Nothing against the DB bracelets in terms of quality but I'm not drawn to the link designs they have for sale right now.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm extremely sad I missed a sale on the Fossil FSW1003 Swiss automatic watch (blue dial w/ rose gold case) for $190 from it's current $318! I've been watching the price on the watch for over a year and the moment I visit family in NYC for the weekend, this deal pops up... I'm so sad =( 

Btw that Bulova Accutron deal on those kirkwood watches was an insane deal! These are VERY well made swiss watches w/ eta or sellita movements. For under $200 especially the one on bracelet is a steal!
Thanks to Caktaylor for the awesome deal...hope some people were able to take advantage of that awesome deal. I already only a white dial'd dress watch as well as the Bulova Accutron chrono w/ valjoux movement so didn't bite. Also happy belated New year to all my fellow watch addicts =p


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

Meanwhile back in the world of Christopher Ward customer service I will throw them a bone. Wera has responded to my email, and it was within less than 24 hours. Unfortunately her response is basically just a "Okay underling guy, launch an investigation on this and find out what's up!" email. The assigned worker bee has not contributed anything yet, but at least I know it is being looked at, and I did not get some idiotic automated response. Props for that. Considering I live in a similar business reality to Wera I can appreciate her situation.

In the meantime, according to the tracking # (which still doesn't work), today is the first "possible" day of delivery. You never know, there could always just be an error in the tracking system, and this one was not imported correctly. Or there could just be a typo somewhere in the tracking number I was sent. Stuff happens.


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

Question for you guys: 
Im loving this seiko prospex solar https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-blue-silicone-strap-men-s-watch-ssc489.html
with the 12$ off code it's $308 - price here at the store was 474, though bed bath & beyond has it for $446. 
Worth getting at this price? Seems like a decent price but I'm not familiar with certified watches.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

A Christopher ward sale is back for those that missed out last time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Cary5500 said:


> A Christopher ward sale is back for those that missed out last time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.christopherward.com/events/preview


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

Cary5500 said:


> A Christopher ward sale is back for those that missed out last time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





dumpweed said:


> https://www.christopherward.com/events/preview


Did it ever stop?


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Probably not news or important to anyone but I had a $100 visa gift card I loaded onto my amazon account and got a free $5 added.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Milehigh981 said:


> Question for you guys:
> Im loving this seiko prospex solar https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-blue-silicone-strap-men-s-watch-ssc489.html
> with the 12$ off code it's $308 - price here at the store was 474, though bed bath & beyond has it for $446.
> Worth getting at this price? Seems like a decent price but I'm not familiar with certified watches.


Nothing crazy, macys had a similar deal. These watches are fairly new so I expect it to drop in price in the coming months maybe by summer.
similair to the bulova moonwatch now.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Milehigh981 said:


> Question for you guys:
> Im loving this seiko prospex solar https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-blue-silicone-strap-men-s-watch-ssc489.html
> with the 12$ off code it's $308 - price here at the store was 474, though bed bath & beyond has it for $446.
> Worth getting at this price? Seems like a decent price but I'm not familiar with certified watches.


The dial in certain angles looks purple which I hate so I passed on buying it












just a heads up


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

Awesome, thanks for the feedback! 
Will wait for the summer, try to check it out in person regarding that purple tinge


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono for $619 sold by Amazon. Looks pretty low for this model.

Edit: now $589


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This is a possible deal. Not enough info available to know what the historical prices have been for this model.

Jomshop has this new version of the Oris Diver Sixty Five on bracelet for $1249. 
Using JOMANEW50 you can bring it down to $1199

http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-01-733-7707-4035-07-8-20-18.html

This new black/blue color palette is relatively unknown and lists for $1500ish elsewhere. This is not the washed out blue that they released last year. I personally think it is the best looking color yet of this series. 40mm so wears well on small wrists!


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)

ToM has some killer deals on Victorinox right now (IMO of course), I just ordered 2 and am hoping for the best.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/...c-ecce4dfae51f

Wish me luck!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

NJrider said:


> ToM has some killer deals on Victorinox right now (IMO of course), I just ordered 2 and am hoping for the best.
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/...c-ecce4dfae51f
> 
> Wish me luck!


Pretty good deal for a 7750


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

N.Caffrey said:


> Pretty good deal for a 7750
> View attachment 10394682


The Alpnach chrono was $360 on an Amazon Lightning Deal a few weeks ago. 
Now that was a deal. 
I got one.

The non chrono was $343 a few days ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anarasanen (Dec 29, 2015)

NJrider said:


> ToM has some killer deals on Victorinox right now (IMO of course), I just ordered 2 and am hoping for the best.
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/...c-ecce4dfae51f
> 
> Wish me luck!


Does anyone know how old are those models?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

DAVOSA Swiss watches - Official DAVOSA Distributor - USA has Ternos Pro TT (grey-black or blue-black bezel) for $595 free shipping no tax after their 15% coupon with TAKE15 code(there is a link for new customers that generates this code).
This model just came out 2 months ago and it retails around $850...
These are sold by D Fremont Watches out of PA in USA. He shipped it to me right away and i received in 2 days. D Freemont personally QCs and regulates each watch and backs up a 2 year warranty.
You can also call and talk directly to him.
I see that some complain about the CS and this is the first thing I look at.
I was considering Squale, Steinhart and Christopher Ward but somehow found Davosa and I am so happy with the purchase, the entire experience was amazing and the quality of the watch is excellent...
Also the Ternos Ceramic Brown looks pretty sweet for $510


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dbl post


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

J


w4tchnut said:


> The Alpnach chrono was $360 on an Amazon Lightning Deal a few weeks ago.
> Now that was a deal.
> I got one.
> 
> The non chrono was $343 a few days ago.


Yeah, I scored that Lightning deal too. Think it is the lowest priced 7750 I've ever seen. Don't know how old these models are. It is brand new and works perfectly. Like the countdown bezel, which is not all that common. Had previously avoided 7750 due to potential high potential maintenance cost, but at this price with the very useful countdown bezel I wanted, I jumped.



















241195

Still decent prices for a 7750 auto chrono, especially the blue dial on bracelet.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DuckaDiesel said:


> DAVOSA Swiss watches - Official DAVOSA Distributor - USA has Ternos Pro TT (grey-black or blue-black bezel) for $595 free shipping no tax after their 15% coupon with TAKE15 code(there is a link for new customers that generates this code).
> This model just came out 2 months ago and it retails around $850...
> These are sold by D Fremont Watches out of PA in USA. He shipped it to me right away and i received in 2 days. D Freemont personally QCs and regulates each watch and backs up a 2 year warranty.
> You can also call and talk directly to him.
> ...


Nice find!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

An eBay seller has the now-difficult-to-find Timex T49935 Men's Military Expedition Indiglo for $38.79.

As I find with many Timex models these days, there's a lot right happening with this watch.

Timex T49935 Men&apos;s Military Expedition Indiglo Slip-Thru Leather Band Watch | eBay


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> J
> 
> Yeah, I scored that Lightning deal too. Think it is the lowest priced 7750 I've ever seen. Don't know how old these models are. It is brand new and works perfectly. Like the countdown bezel, which is not all that common. Had previously avoided 7750 due to potential high potential maintenance cost, but at this price with the very useful countdown bezel I wanted, I jumped.
> 
> ...


I believe with Victorinox the first 6 numbers of the serial are date code YYMMDD.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> An eBay seller has the now-difficult-to-find Timex T49935 Men's Military Expedition Indiglo for $38.79.
> 
> As I find with many Timex models these days, there's a lot right happening with this watch.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU SO MUCH!! I have been looking for a reasonably price Pam style homage and this fits the bill perfectly. For $40 bucks even!

Mucho appreciation buddy. HNY!!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Amazon warehouse has a used - "Very Good" sarb065 for $310 right now. Says it just has some marks in the band and repackaged. With free returns it's worth a try

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1483472317&sr=1-15


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> DAVOSA Swiss watches - Official DAVOSA Distributor - USA has Ternos Pro TT (grey-black or blue-black bezel) for $595 free shipping no tax after their 15% coupon with TAKE15 code(there is a link for new customers that generates this code).
> This model just came out 2 months ago and it retails around $850...
> These are sold by D Fremont Watches out of PA in USA. He shipped it to me right away and i received in 2 days. D Freemont personally QCs and regulates each watch and backs up a 2 year warranty.
> You can also call and talk directly to him.
> ...





valuewatchguy said:


> Nice find!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Would you guys choose this over the squale 20atmos? Very similar spec.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Keeper of Time said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!! I have been looking for a reasonably price Pam style homage and this fits the bill perfectly. For $40 bucks even!
> 
> Mucho appreciation buddy. HNY!!


I'd say it's more of an Explorer homage than a PAM homage, but I'm glad it works for ya.


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'd say it's more of an Explorer homage than a PAM homage, but I'm glad it works for ya.


Damn! Lost it...


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

DuckaDiesel said:


> DAVOSA Swiss watches - Official DAVOSA Distributor - USA has Ternos Pro TT (grey-black or blue-black bezel) for $595 free shipping no tax after their 15% coupon with TAKE15 code(there is a link for new customers that generates this code).
> This model just came out 2 months ago and it retails around $850...
> These are sold by D Fremont Watches out of PA in USA. He shipped it to me right away and i received in 2 days. D Freemont personally QCs and regulates each watch and backs up a 2 year warranty.
> You can also call and talk directly to him.


I actually like this one. If the new customer discount applies, it's just a hair more than $550, Swiss motor and US shipping included.

No steal, but a fair deal, IMO:


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'd say it's more of an Explorer homage than a PAM homage, but I'm glad it works for ya.


To me, the numbers are a dead on homage to the PAM as opposed to the Explorer I:









But like with any homage, it has its hits and misses. I'm never going to have a real Explorer or PAM anyway


----------



## dpodola (Jul 28, 2008)

watchninja123 said:


> Would you guys choose this over the squale 20atmos? Very similar spec.


No, I would choose the squale IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

watchninja123 said:


> Would you guys choose this over the squale 20atmos? Very similar spec.


If you are looking for the closest to an actual submariner, than Squale all the way.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Keeper of Time said:


> To me, the numbers are a dead on homage to the PAM as opposed to the Explorer I:
> 
> View attachment 10396226
> 
> ...


Way better than the PAM for two crucial reasons IMHO.....Indiglo and price.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

My CW Trident just arrived - very nice watch, a steal considering the price I paid for it.....


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Way better than the PAM for two crucial reasons IMHO.....Indiglo and price.


No problems here on either end! Those shoddy Pams!


----------



## sayyes19 (Sep 23, 2015)

My F 104 just arrived from the watchery. It was indeed a black dial instead of "beige", but for the price I think I'm going to keep it.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

NJrider said:


> ToM has some killer deals on Victorinox right now (IMO of course), I just ordered 2 and am hoping for the best.
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/...c-ecce4dfae51f
> 
> Wish me luck!


I got the Ambassador "Clous De Paris" (Model 241191) for $399 on an Amazon lightning deal about 2 months ago. Felt like stealing considering the quality...a very well made time piece (wearing it today actually)









With the bracelet, it's VERY heavy. I'm not really a bracelet guy so I bought 4 quick release leather straps that I swap out depending on what I'm wearing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Keeper of Time said:


> To me, the numbers are a dead on homage to the PAM as opposed to the Explorer I:
> 
> View attachment 10396226
> 
> ...


Never say never!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlee910 (Jan 26, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> An eBay seller has the now-difficult-to-find Timex T49935 Men's Military Expedition Indiglo for $38.79.
> 
> As I find with many Timex models these days, there's a lot right happening with this watch.
> 
> ...


Argh... missed it. Thank you for the post 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> I got the Ambassador "Clous De Paris" (Model 241191) for $399 on an Amazon lightning deal about 2 months ago. Felt like stealing considering the quality...a very well made time piece (wearing it today actually)
> 
> View attachment 10397058
> 
> ...


I got me one of those too, but for $499. , which is still a great price for the ETA Valgranges movement.

Agree with everything you said regarding it. 
It is a thick and heavy chunk of steel on the bracelet. 
I like it a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

39.00 Amazon Prime

https://www.amazon.com/Timex-Unisex...ie=UTF8&qid=1483480947&sr=8-2&keywords=T49935



jlee910 said:


> Argh... missed it. Thank you for the post
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Got a Rado chrono from Ashford. For the life of me, I can't unscrew the crown. I think I may have to return it...

Edit: threw on a rubber glove and cranked on it. Got it to work. Cold, dry weather must make my hands fairly useless.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Waited too long and missed out on the Oris 65 42mm sale on Gemnation...back to the hunt!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Regarding the Chr. Ward delays here is something weird. I received an email saying my order was dispatched on 12/29. The tracking wasn't working at all like a few posters above. Now it does and it shows the package hasn't left the UK yet.

So if your tracking does not work hang in there and check back later (I guess)!


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Ashford hasn't been much better. I placed an order over a week ago and the only updates I have received are for new sales.


----------



## jlee910 (Jan 26, 2010)

jlee910 said:


> Argh... missed it. Thank you for the post
> 
> Oops. Item relisted for sale!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

The tracking for my vintage CW C60 showed it was at the international terminal in NY. After that you had to click the link in the email to see more info about tracking and it took me to the USPS website which showed a lot more info....and that my watch should be here tomorrow.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

EA-Sport said:


> Waited too long and missed out on the Oris 65 42mm sale on Gemnation...back to the hunt!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah they went from offering a deal $500 less than the going rate to $500 more now. Crazy but after watching oris deals for the past couple of years that low pricing will appear again, so just bide your time.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Am I nustso or is the damn most sexy watch I have ver laid my eyes on
http://www.davosa.com/en/gents/show-all/gents-watches/339/neoteric-pilot?c=5


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

watchninja123 said:


> Would you guys choose this over the squale 20atmos? Very similar spec.


Squale and Steinhart have better following. The little info I was able to find online on Davosa was nothing but praise. I have not had experience with squale but I will tell you that I like Davosa better than Steinhart OVM I had for couple weeks. Davosa feels more premium. Also my Ternos pro TT is more of a sub/sea dweller homage. It is 42mm widh and 15mm thick so something between the specs of sub and sea dweller sizewise. I like the Davosa logo on the dial and crown better than squale or steinhart. Also I wanted a 42mm non cyclops date sub homage so landed on this and I am very happy with it. Davosa ceramic termos is a cyclops sub homage(some say best quality sub homage) like squale 20 atmos... I don't think you can go wrong with either, just your preference. I even read somewhere that Squale makes cases for Davosa...In the end they are both similar price, whatever speaks to you better. i like that in the event of the warranty, I can ship the watch to PA instead of overseas.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> DAVOSA Swiss watches - Official DAVOSA Distributor - USA has Ternos Pro TT (grey-black or blue-black bezel) for $595 free shipping no tax after their 15% coupon with TAKE15 code(there is a link for new customers that generates this code).
> This model just came out 2 months ago and it retails around $850...
> These are sold by D Fremont Watches out of PA in USA. He shipped it to me right away and i received in 2 days. D Freemont personally QCs and regulates each watch and backs up a 2 year warranty.
> You can also call and talk directly to him.
> ...


Does anybody know if price is part of sale or it's the normal asking price?


----------



## mrl00fer (Jun 1, 2015)

Robert999 said:


> My CW Trident just arrived - very nice watch, a steal considering the price I paid for it.....


That was fast!!! They haven't even ship mine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

mannal said:


> 39.00 Amazon Prime
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Timex-Unisex...ie=UTF8&qid=1483480947&sr=8-2&keywords=T49935


You just have to tempt me


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

itsreallydarren said:


> Does anybody know if price is part of sale or it's the normal asking price?


There are two authorized ADs in USA I was able to find, davosawatches.com where I bought from and davosa-usa.com. Based on my research this is what they go for and the first AD is a little cheaper than the later. You can just get the promo codes like the one I mentioned. I am honestly so impressed with the watch that I want to spread the word around.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Sampsonti said:


> Am I nustso or is the damn most sexy watch I have ver laid my eyes on
> Neoteric Pilot | Gents' watches | Show all | Gents | DAVOSA Watches


Why can't it be both?


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

Sarosto said:


> Damn! Lost it...


Still available on ebay: Timex T49935 Men&apos;s Military Expedition Indiglo Slip-Thru Leather Band Watch | eBay


----------



## HogHead III (Nov 25, 2016)

Any way you could share some photo's?


Jason Wyatt said:


> My F 104 just arrived from the watchery. It was indeed a black dial instead of "beige", but for the price I think I'm going to keep it.


----------



## filcord (Sep 12, 2014)

cfcfan81 said:


> Got a Rado chrono from Ashford. For the life of me, I can't unscrew the crown. I think I may have to return it...
> 
> Edit: threw on a rubber glove and cranked on it. Got it to work. Cold, dry weather must make my hands fairly useless.


Hope you haven't stripped the threads


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Regarding the flurry of Lux Time via Amazon questions and feedback that were floating around yesterday......well, I wanted to wait until I received a response from Lux Time regarding the Alpina Startimer I received vs. the Fortis Marine Master they had pictured. After hearing back from them today, let me put it simply....yeah, I'm quite happy with their response/resolution! In light of the situation, I politely asked them to provide a prepaid return shipping label; however, I also communicated that the Alpina which I received, while not what I wanted, happened to be quite nice and that I might be swayed into keeping it were they to possibly offer me a credit to do so (especially since they dropped the price on Amazon once they corrected their Fortis image/description faux pas and prior to it rapidly selling out, LOL).

Not only were they prompt in their response, as well as very apologetic; they were also fast to accept either alternative that I presented.....allowing me to return the watch on their dime, or the option to keep it with them issuing me a partial credit (that, incidentally, even put it slightly lower than the price it sold out for on Amazon)! Since I hadn't even unwrapped it, wound it or set the time prior, as long as it's keeping good time by tomorrow, then I'm pretty certain it will be a keeper. 

Anyhoo, moral to my (rather long, rambling) story is that I'm IMPRESSED AS HELL with Lux Time so far, and wouldn't hesitate for a second to purchase from them again.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I've talked myself into, out of and back into posting this deal. I don't know anything of this seller and a little less about the price history of this watch. I hope your more experienced deal posters will vet this to be certain it's a deal and more importantly that's it's "safe". Please be kind if it turns out to be not a deal. Here goes:

The UK seller Luna Pearls has the Seiko SBDX017 for GBP 1355 or approx $1650 including VAT, $1340 less VAT. Not sure if they are legit or that they ship to the US.
A link to their site

https://www.luna-pearls.com/mens-wa...arine-master-professional-sbdx017j/a-1019111/

and a pic from their site

[URL="http://

Again, I was hesitant to even post this but figured the experts could sort it for me. Apologies in advance if this is crap. Hell, I hope my math is right, I only have a Big10 education after all.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Double


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

City74 said:


> The tracking for my vintage CW C60 showed it was at the international terminal in NY. After that you had to click the link in the email to see more info about tracking and it took me to the USPS website which showed a lot more info....and that my watch should be here tomorrow.


Mine is still showing that it's stuck in NY 

Feels like an eternity but I know I'm just impatient.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> Why can't it be both?


You are so right


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Squale and Steinhart have better following. The little info I was able to find online on Davosa was nothing but praise. I have not had experience with squale but I will tell you that I like Davosa better than Steinhart OVM I had for couple weeks. Davosa feels more premium. Also my Ternos pro TT is more of a sub/sea dweller homage. It is 42mm widh and 15mm thick so something between the specs of sub and sea dweller sizewise. I like the Davosa logo on the dial and crown better than squale or steinhart. Also I wanted a 42mm non cyclops date sub homage so landed on this and I am very happy with it. Davosa ceramic termos is a cyclops sub homage(some say best quality sub homage) like squale 20 atmos... I don't think you can go wrong with either, just your preference. I even read somewhere that Squale makes cases for Davosa...In the end they are both similar price, whatever speaks to you better. i like that in the event of the warranty, I can ship the watch to PA instead of overseas.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I agree with everything this poster said. Davosa is really nice.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> I've talked myself into, out of and back into posting this deal. I don't know anything of this seller and a little less about the price history of this watch. I hope your more experienced deal posters will vet this to be certain it's a deal and more importantly that's it's "safe". Please be kind if it turns out to be not a deal. Here goes:
> 
> The UK seller Luna Pearls has the Seiko SBDX017 for GBP 1355 or approx $1650 including VAT, $1340 less VAT. Not sure if they are legit or that they ship to the US.
> A link to their site
> ...


Seems legit. This is the same company on Chrono24.

Seiko Herrenuhr Prospex Marine Master Professional SBDX017J... for $1,661 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Has the NY1725 coupon expired on Jomashop ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> I've talked myself into, out of and back into posting this deal. I don't know anything of this seller and a little less about the price history of this watch. I hope your more experienced deal posters will vet this to be certain it's a deal and more importantly that's it's "safe". Please be kind if it turns out to be not a deal. Here goes:
> 
> The UK seller Luna Pearls has the Seiko SBDX017 for GBP 1355 or approx $1650 including VAT, $1340 less VAT. Not sure if they are legit or that they ship to the US.
> A link to their site
> ...












It doesn't look like they deduct VAT. I even went all the way with them via PayPal....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Robert999 said:


> My CW Trident just arrived - very nice watch, a steal considering the price I paid for it.....


Mine too.










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## stiltsken (Apr 1, 2016)

Jason Wyatt said:


> My F 104 just arrived from the watchery. It was indeed a black dial instead of "beige", but for the price I think I'm going to keep it.


Mine arrived and it also is black. Still thinking about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

jcombs1 said:


> I've talked myself into, out of and back into posting this deal. I don't know anything of this seller and a little less about the price history of this watch. I hope your more experienced deal posters will vet this to be certain it's a deal and more importantly that's it's "safe". Please be kind if it turns out to be not a deal. Here goes:
> 
> The UK seller Luna Pearls has the Seiko SBDX017 for GBP 1355 or approx $1650 including VAT, $1340 less VAT. Not sure if they are legit or that they ship to the US.
> A link to their site
> ...


Don't knock a Big10 education. I went to Wisconsin and me a super smart guy


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Toothbras said:


> Don't knock a Big10 education. I went to Wisconsin and me a super smart guy


Boilermaker here, but sometimes I wonder if I got my money's worth...


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Has the NY1725 coupon expired on Jomashop ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


expired

1/2/17

midnight



try calling?


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> I've talked myself into, out of and back into posting this deal. I don't know anything of this seller and a little less about the price history of this watch. I hope your more experienced deal posters will vet this to be certain it's a deal and more importantly that's it's "safe". Please be kind if it turns out to be not a deal. Here goes:
> 
> The UK seller Luna Pearls has the Seiko SBDX017 for GBP 1355 or approx $1650 including VAT, $1340 less VAT. Not sure if they are legit or that they ship to the US.
> A link to their site
> ...


I feel like if you think something is a deal then just post it because it might make someone else really happy. I dont know how you got to $1340 though. The current exchange rate is 1.22 USD to 1 pound. £1196.16 including £32.99 for shipping would be $1459.32. Anything over $800 into the US gets taxed going through customs. I'm not sure what the fees are for importing from the U.K. I'm not interested in it but I think I have seen this watch around $1800 before so it would probably end up close to that number after customs fees if they did remove the VAT tax.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Boilermaker here, but sometimes I wonder if I got my money's worth...


I'll sea you're Boilermaker, and raise ewe a Nittany Lion.

/I can has cheezburger


----------



## HogHead III (Nov 25, 2016)

Any chance we could get some pictures?



stiltsken said:


> Mine arrived and it also is black. Still thinking about it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mechanicalworld said:


> I feel like if you think something is a deal then just post it because it might make someone else really happy. I dont know how you got to $1340 though. The current exchange rate is 1.22 USD to 1 pound. £1196.16 including £32.99 for shipping would be $1459.32. Anything over $800 into the US gets taxed going through customs. I'm not sure what the fees are for importing from the U.K. I'm not interested in it but I think I have seen this watch around $1800 before so it would probably end up close to that number after customs fees if they did remove the VAT tax.


I told you my math might be sketchy. I think I took the £1355 that included VAT and deducted 19% instead of the 17% I see referenced on their site and then converted it using the 1.22 ratio. Also I did not take into consideration any shipping or possible customs taxes, another error on my part. Probably should have listened to my gut and not posted it, wasn't sure it was a deal and looks like it isn't. On to the next one, I guess.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

ffeingol said:


> You just have to tempt me


I bought one of these through Amazon prime just now; thanks for the heads up. I don't have a timex, I like the 100m WR.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> I told you my math might be sketchy. I think I took the £1355 that included VAT and deducted 19% instead of the 17% I see referenced on their site and then converted it using the 1.22 ratio. Also I did not take into consideration any shipping or possible customs taxes, another error on my part. Probably should have listened to my gut and not posted it, wasn't sure it was a deal and looks like it isn't. On to the next one, I guess.


Post away...

But make please double-check the info - they were NOT deducting VAT at checkout.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Post away...
> 
> But make please double-check the info - they were NOT deducting VAT at checkout.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Is that normal? I've only purchased one watch from an EU seller and the VAT was auto deducted. I just assumed the VAT would be removed for non EU buyers but apparently not.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> Is that normal? I've only purchased one watch from an EU seller and the VAT was auto deducted. I just assumed the VAT would be removed for non EU buyers but apparently not.


VAT is usually deducted, with some notable exceptions like Marks & Spencer and Selfridges. What you could do is ship it to an UK address and claim a VAT refund when it is taken back to the US, but you would need to travel to the UK for that.... "Honey... how does the UK sound for our next vacation..."

It seems this Luna Pearl is sending HRH some extra £ on our $ expense.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Is there anybody who still didn't have ship. notification from Ward? Again tracked my parcel - still shows - Latest update: Information on your Royal Mail Signed For™ item is not yet available - so I think they just printed some shipping labels. I'm really very interested, what if they run OOS on this Trident's - what will be solution? Will they just refund, or will they offer another colour combo for the same price?


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> I told you my math might be sketchy. I think I took the £1355 that included VAT and deducted 19% instead of the 17% I see referenced on their site and then converted it using the 1.22 ratio. Also I did not take into consideration any shipping or possible customs taxes, another error on my part. Probably should have listened to my gut and not posted it, wasn't sure it was a deal and looks like it isn't. On to the next one, I guess.


always post it if you think it could be good lol. Even if it turns out to be a not so great deal someone here will likely know and people can learn from it.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

KirS124 said:


> Is there anybody who still didn't have ship. notification from Ward? Again tracked my parcel - still shows - Latest update: Information on your Royal Mail Signed For item is not yet available - so I think they just printed some shipping labels. I'm really very interested, what if they run OOS on this Trident's - what will be solution? Will they just refund, or will they offer another colour combo for the same price?


I placed the order, the first few hours and my watch has still not shipped. I contacted Wera and she assured me that they plan to fulfill the order but are just backed up. So don't worry, they will get to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

PVD black eterna kontiki for $575 on jomashop with $20 off code GOOGLE20. Not the kontiki you guys are wishing for but still looks to be a good deal.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

What price were these CWs going for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Getting ready to order a Revue Thommen from Gemnation. Any additional discounts, aside from the sale price, and be frugal? 
Thanks!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I agree post away!! It's nice having new angles going on in here- besides the SWI deals of the moment!



Mechanicalworld said:


> always post it if you think it could be good lol. Even if it turns out to be a not so great deal someone here will likely know and people can learn from it.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> I've talked myself into, out of and back into posting this deal. I don't know anything of this seller and a little less about the price history of this watch. I hope your more experienced deal posters will vet this to be certain it's a deal and more importantly that's it's "safe". Please be kind if it turns out to be not a deal. Here goes:
> 
> The UK seller Luna Pearls has the Seiko SBDX017 for GBP 1355 or approx $1650 including VAT, $1340 less VAT. Not sure if they are legit or that they ship to the US.
> A link to their site
> ...


Did you really copy Raddeps deal, and post it as your own? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Andddddd 2 trident c60 vintage watches went up for sale today by different ebayers for close to $700...


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Andddddd 2 trident c60 vintage watches went up for sale today by different ebayers for close to $700...


Business as usual...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

KirS124 said:


> Is there anybody who still didn't have ship. notification from Ward? Again tracked my parcel - still shows - Latest update: Information on your Royal Mail Signed For™ item is not yet available - so I think they just printed some shipping labels. I'm really very interested, what if they run OOS on this Trident's - what will be solution? Will they just refund, or will they offer another colour combo for the same price?


I haven't received my shipping notification yet, and my order status still shows "Order Complete." I figure I'll sit back for another week or so and check. If/when it eventually shows up at my house, it'll be like Christmas all over again


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Andddddd 2 trident c60 vintage watches went up for sale today by different ebayers for close to $700...


Sigh, I haven't even gotten mine yet


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Here's my "Beige" F 104 I received from The Watchery the other day..
















I haven't decided if it's for me yet, but either way it has a small deep scratch at 9 on the case..
so it would have to be exchanged.


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Seems legit. This is the same company on Chrono24.
> 
> Seiko Herrenuhr Prospex Marine Master Professional SBDX017J... for $1,661 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24


This company is based in Luxembourg not the UK by the way


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Seems legit. This is the same company on Chrono24.
> 
> Seiko Herrenuhr Prospex Marine Master Professional SBDX017J... for $1,661 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24


That's a great price for the Marine Master 300, decent feedback on Chrono24 too.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Also received this Double Twelve from The Watchery.. This isn't going anywhere.
I like this in 40mm on my 7 inch wrist.. wears large.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/half-price

C9 5 day automatic now half price, last week 40% off, now half.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

WOW has this Oris Aquis small seconds on their Watch Wednesday 20% off sale. That's a whole lot of watch for $743 after discount and another 8% cashback from Befrugal

Men's Aquis Automatic Black Rubber Grey Dial Green Bezel | World of Watches


----------



## ericheng (Aug 31, 2014)

Combat Chronograph from Watchgooroo. U maybe able to get a slightly better price than the ebay if u contact her via email.









Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

WOW also has this Bulova Marine star chrono for $80 after discounts and don't forget the Befrugal cashback

Men's Marine Star Black Genuine Leather and Dial | World of Watches


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Andddddd 2 trident c60 vintage watches went up for sale today by different ebayers for close to $700...


Well that's great. I was gonna list mine for $599 or best offer hahahahaha.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> Here's my "Beige" F 104 I received from The Watchery the other day..
> 
> View attachment 10401898
> 
> ...


Will be very interested to hear what response you and others get around the whole 'not beige' issue. Mine is sitting at my US freight forwarder and I'm not going to bring it to NZ until I know what response people get - I definitely wanted beige not black.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

If C Ward would finally put their moonphase range on 50% i would order withour hesitation.


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

ninzeo said:


> If C Ward would finally put their moonphase range on 50% i would order withour hesitation.


Oh yes, I've been eying their moonphases for some time too.


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

That is exactly what I am waiting for myself. I've had eyes on that navy c9 moonphase for a while now but have been waiting for a sale to pull the trigger on it. 

I actually returned my vintage trident earlier this year after not liking it on wrist, idk it just did not feel very vintage or even very well thought out in person. Which is odd especially for Chris Ward as they usually make sure to get all the little details in harmony. I hope they redo the model with the same treatment they gave the c65 vintage where they clearly went all out for the vintage tool watch appeal.

When you look at it as a whole the c65 truly does have that vintage look, the c60 kept far to many stock parts from the original trident pro IMO. All it had was a different color lume/matte dial/date, every other aspect was straight from the normal pro and while they work on a modern style model like that they felt far too "new" for a vintage style watch especially since they far outnumbered the dated aspects. It was far too polished and clean which clashed with the style they were going for on paper. Still love my white trident though. The aspects I didn't like on the vintage work great on the model they were originally designed for.

If I were to redesign it I would basically just take the aspects they learned doing the c65 vintage and apply it to the c60. Unique case size for the line (I would say to go in the middle in do 40mm instead of doing both 43 and 38), brushed hands with chunky vintage lume, applied borderless indices and borderless date window, fully brushed case and bracelet, vintage style crystal and bezel. Throw those together and you have a watch that can stand on its own next to the modern tridents as its own unique model while still sharing the same design roots.


----------



## aladdin123456789 (Jan 2, 2017)

I've just found 913watches selling Lumtec 300M-1 for a price 615$, with code 913 = 553.50$ no free shipping


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Andddddd 2 trident c60 vintage watches went up for sale today by different ebayers for close to $700...


I'm loving mine....


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

For those of you experiencing shipping woes with CWard check out my 2017 watch shipping record so far!

Mine shipped on 12/30 and is now stuck at "processed through facility ISC NYC"

I ordered a Seiko SUN019 from WatchesZon Amazon on the 12/28. A tracking number was assigned on 12/29 and still does not work. I've contacted the seller and they can't answer the question of whether it's actually shipped or not. 

My Deep Blue was shipped yesterday and arrives today. Big points for DB!

So don't fret that your CW hasn't shipped yet because it's better than being stuck somewhere out in the universe.


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Getting my Christopher Ward Trident vintage today also! Thanks for the great deal on this one as well as many other deals I've gotten thanks to this thread. In fact yesterday I received a Hamilton auto chrono from Ashford ordered during the extra 20% deal they had for a few hours last week.


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

For the people with shipping issues from CW, I don't know if this will help you but try pasting the tracking number in google and it will pull up the option for USPS. Click on that to see if they now have your watch as they will actually be delivering the watch (at least they are for me)


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

There are a few Jean Richards available for $599 on Ashford if interested. I did receive an email from them saying the holiday sale will be ending later today so not sure for how long they'll be available for at this price. Tried to post the links but don't enough posts yet.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

MattFeeder said:


> Also received this Double Twelve from The Watchery.. This isn't going anywhere.
> I like this in 40mm on my 7 inch wrist.. wears large.
> 
> View attachment 10401994
> ...


How's the overall quality? Been eyeing on this but hesitate to pull it due to 40mm and my wrist is 7.25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

I have the red dial one and it's very nice - actually wears really big for a 40mm case so I'll likely be selling it sadly, my 6.25" wrist is dwarfed by this thing. Pity too as it looks great and my collection could use a splash of color.

For reference, wears larger than my Citizen NY0040 at 42mm, even though both have an external rotating bezel. Might be the 22mm lug width of the Glycine.



petalz said:


> How's the overall quality? Been eyeing on this but hesitate to pull it due to 40mm and my wrist is 7.25
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

petalz said:


> How's the overall quality? Been eyeing on this but hesitate to pull it due to 40mm and my wrist is 7.25


The Double Twelve got some nice buzz when introduced. I like the fit and finish quite well on my 6 7/8" wrist.

At the current prices, this watch is a pretty decent value, IMO. I paid much more for my blue variant.

I changed the pale blue OEM strap for this one. It wears larger as a result, IMO. Maybe too much strap, now, at 22mm.


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

alexgand said:


> Still available on ebay: Timex T49935 Men&apos;s Military Expedition Indiglo Slip-Thru Leather Band Watch | eBay


Thanks a lot, but the listing ended when here was 4:54 am, so...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ScopinBill said:


> I haven't received my shipping notification yet, and my order status still shows "Order Complete." I figure I'll sit back for another week or so and check. If/when it eventually shows up at my house, it'll be like Christmas all over again


It took about 3 weeks for order to delivery when i ordered last year around fathers day. Delivery was to Texas ordered from the CW Canadian site at that time.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Vwatch said:


> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/half-price
> 
> C9 5 day automatic now half price, last week 40% off, now half.


Anyone know about the service history of their in house 5 day movement?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

FYI...for those looking at the CW C9, it seems that the pricing on the Canadian site is again better than the others. For example, C9 43mm on leather strap is $910 USD and $1030 CDN, which is only $772.59 USD, factoring in only the raw exchange rate. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Anyone know about the service history of their in house 5 day movement?


Considering the Calibre SH21 was announced on 7/3/14 - exactly 2 years, 6 months and a day from today - I imagine there is no real data available. And if there is, it's at most anecdotal given the short timeframe and relatively small data set...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well this just got here in the mail. I like it in the pics way more than I do in person. While it's nicely made etc it's just not gonna stick around. To bad I was excited about this one....


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

City74 said:


> Well this just got here in the mail. I like it in the pics way more than I do in person. While it's nicely made etc it's just not gonna stick around. To bad I was excited about this one....
> 
> View attachment 10404434


Funny you should say that, it looks nicer in the flesh IMO

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

City74 said:


> Well this just got here in the mail. I like it in the pics way more than I do in person. While it's nicely made etc it's just not gonna stick around. To bad I was excited about this one....
> 
> View attachment 10404434


Me every time someone receives their C60 while mine sits in customs:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

City74 said:


> Well this just got here in the mail. I like it in the pics way more than I do in person. While it's nicely made etc it's just not gonna stick around. To bad I was excited about this one....
> 
> View attachment 10404434


Is that 43 or 38?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Massdrop is having a sale on the Seiko Presage SSA30 Automatic Watch. They are 279.99 usd now. Additional 30 for the blue anniversary edition. Rrp for 600+




























https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-presage-ssa30-automatic-watch *EDITED HYPERLINK - REFERRAL LINKS ARE NOT ALLOWED - The Admin*


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Is that 43 or 38?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It's the 38 on leather


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

City74 said:


> It's the 38 on leather


What dont you like about it?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> What dont you like about it?


2 things stick out most. I don't like the color of the lume it's sorta more brownish/gold then the pics look and don't like the bezel coloring either. It doesn't match the face exactly which is a pet peeve. I'm sure that doesn't bother most people but does me. It's a great design and well made just not one for me..


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Got my Deaumar  on my skx I'd put it up against any <$500.00 diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boinar (Jul 15, 2014)

ericheng said:


> Combat Chronograph from Watchgooroo. U maybe able to get a slightly better price than the ebay if u contact her via email.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a sweet watch! Nice photo too. 
I've been eyeing the white dial version, but haven't pulled the trigger yet. 
Would you mind telling me what offer the gooroo accepted?

Skickat från min E6653 via Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Boinar said:


> Would you mind telling me what offer the gooroo accepted?
> 
> Skickat från min E6653 via Tapatalk


PM him please.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Got one of the three watches I ordered in today: Deep Blue Pro Aqua 1500










The lume is extra legit!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Just received these two in the mail. Not sure which one to keep! Thinking of keeping the Davosa and exchanging the Mido for the blue version instead


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Just received these two in the mail. Not sure which one to keep! Thinking of keeping the Davosa and exchanging the Mido for the blue version instead


Keep the Davosa. Tritium tubes FTW!


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

raheelc said:


> Just received these two in the mail. Not sure which one to keep! Thinking of keeping the Davosa and exchanging the Mido for the blue version instead


Mido. EOS

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

raheelc said:


> Just received these two in the mail. Not sure which one to keep! Thinking of keeping the Davosa and exchanging the Mido for the blue version instead


I like the Mido.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Just received these two in the mail. Not sure which one to keep! Thinking of keeping the Davosa and exchanging the Mido for the blue version instead


Mido without any question what so ever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nmrch (Sep 18, 2015)

Hey guys, very new to watch collecting so i have a question for you guys. I like the Christopher Ward watches and have been looking into getting my first one, from what i understand they're on sale quite a bit. Can someone tell me how frequent the sales are and what a good price for the C60 38mm automatic would be?How much better are the other sales compared to the current one?


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Cary5500 said:


> Got my Deaumar  on my skx I'd put it up against any <$500.00 diver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did that come from the recent closeout sale? Just ask because I haven't even been charged yet... Hoping I'll end up getting one...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Just received these two in the mail. Not sure which one to keep! Thinking of keeping the Davosa and exchanging the Mido for the blue version instead


Both beautiful but here's another vote for the Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

westNE said:


> Did that come from the recent closeout sale? Just ask because I haven't even been charged yet... Hoping I'll end up getting one...
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yes it did.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Mido. EOS
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk





lxnastynotch93 said:


> Keep the Davosa. Tritium tubes FTW!





NYAndrew said:


> I like the Mido.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk





Cary5500 said:


> Mido without any question what so ever
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the suggestions! To clarify, Davosa actually sent me the wrong watch! This is the one I was supposed to receive:










All things considered, I am leaning towards exchanging the Davosa for the correct version and keeping that (the tritium just keeps speaking to me! Although it is a chunky watch compared to the Mido), and returning the Mido and purchasing it in the blue color instead, since I don't have a blue watch at the moment. The gray titanium version has gone up in price almost $200 on jet.com since I purchased! If anyone is interested in purchasing the Mido from me, and saving a couple bucks let me know! I'm not looking to make a profit or anything, just want to get what i paid for it, thought I could pass along the savings to a forum member instead of returning the watch!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

WatchesHalfPrice on eBay has the hard to find Seiko SNDF93 panda chrono for $69 again. I just got another one, seems like they are selling fast. 127 sold in 24 hours

EDIT: I just went back and checked and it says out of stock...wow those went fast


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

City74 said:


> WatchesHalfPrice on eBay has the hard to find Seiko SNDF93 panda chrono for $69 again. I just got another one, seems like they are selling fast. 127 sold in 24 hours
> 
> EDIT: I just went back and checked and it says out of stock...wow those went fast
> View attachment 10406570


Link or item number please?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well an update on the SNDF93 deal. My order got cancelled and they emailed and said they uploaded the listing by mistake and they didn't have ANY in stock. Hmmm idk seems rather fishy.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Nevermind


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> On the other hand, an SKX is definitely not worth getting divorced over, or having to sleep on the sofa or in the garage.
> It's not that great a watch, IMHO.


I sort of feel like I have to buy one because it's such a great deal, but I really don't like watches without numbered dials. The only one I wear is my Bulova moonwatch, and that's just because I'm a science nerd. I wish I were confident enough to take it apart and swap dials, but removing and replacing those tiny hands just might be beyond my level of steadiness.

My Amazon cart is full of flashlights and rechargable batteries right now--I'm not sure if there's room for another watch.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Me every time someone receives their C60 while mine sits in customs:


I feel you. CW finally got back to me for real earlier today. They are refunding my shipping without me even asking for it, which is great. Unfortunately they also aren't offering me any proof that it ever actually shipped or that my shipping number is wrong. This leads me to believe they either gave me the wrong tracking number, and are sort of glancing over it. Or much worse, they did not ship it when they said they did, and the tracking number is showing nothing simply because there is nothing to show since it hasn't shipped.

On the bright side they also gave me a cut off date and assured me if I did not have the watch in hand by that date all I need to do is contact them and they will expedite me another watch. In all fairness the CS is a little slow here, but it isn't "bad" in my opinion.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well I'm 0 for 3 today. Don't like the CW I got in the mail, the SNDF deal was cancelled on ebay and just got the Duaumar Ensign and it's too big. Sheesh. Today isn't a good watch day for me


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

WatchGooRoo has restocked on F104's. White dial and tan dial listed for $499. Might be an opportunity for some who missed out on previous sales or got the black dial instead of the one they wanted...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/331968223647

https://www.ebay.com/itm/331973109113

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! To clarify, Davosa actually sent me the wrong watch! This is the one I was supposed to receive:
> 
> All things considered, I am leaning towards exchanging the Davosa for the correct version and keeping that (the tritium just keeps speaking to me! Although it is a chunky watch compared to the Mido), and returning the Mido and purchasing it in the blue color instead, since I don't have a blue watch at the moment. The gray titanium version has gone up in price almost $200 on jet.com since I purchased! If anyone is interested in purchasing the Mido from me, and saving a couple bucks let me know! I'm not looking to make a profit or anything, just want to get what i paid for it, thought I could pass along the savings to a forum member instead of returning the watch!


Neither, return both and buy a squale, or up your game for a tudor

Mido has a junk movement that cant be serviced, Davosa has the same deep blue case which you can have for half the price.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

uyebsk said:


> Neither, return both and buy a squale, or up your game for a tudor
> 
> Mido has a junk movement that cant be serviced, Davosa has the same deep blue case which you can have for half the price.


I completely disagree with you, sounds like you're not real sure of yourself, just talking based of some random talk you heard on WUS. Please do your best to give correct information not half correct opinions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

City74 said:


> Well I'm 0 for 3 today. Don't like the CW I got in the mail, the SNDF deal was cancelled on ebay and just got the Duaumar Ensign and it's too big. Sheesh. Today isn't a good watch day for me


Which CW did you get?

**Asking for a "friend"**


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

royalpig180 said:


> Which CW did you get?
> 
> **Asking for a "friend"**


C60 Trident Pro 600 Vintage auto in 38mm


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

City74 said:


> C60 Trident Pro 600 Vintage auto in 38mm


Got it, thanks! If anyone happens to get a 43mm vintage trident they decide to send back... let me know...


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

uyebsk said:


> Neither, return both and buy a squale, or up your game for a tudor
> 
> Mido has a junk movement that cant be serviced, Davosa has the same deep blue case which you can have for half the price.


The Mido powermatic 80 is certainly serviceable. Not sure how it's junk either since it's an ETA movement. Your complaint is probably based on the lack of adjustment lever for the escapement. That just means it requires someone who has the proper equipment and ability to make an adjustment rather than some knuckle dragger. Of course the point of it is they're regulated by machine when made and if down the road it needs adjustment it's more likely due to the watch needing service.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

As requested some squale deals on island watch









There was a 1545 on there but someone grabbed it, so only the 2002 and 1521 are left


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

City74 said:


> It's the 38 on leather


Too bad it's not the 43 I would buy it from you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

City74 said:


> Well I'm 0 for 3 today. Don't like the CW I got in the mail, the SNDF deal was cancelled on ebay and just got the Duaumar Ensign and it's too big. Sheesh. Today isn't a good watch day for me


The good news is that the deals you got on the Ensign and CW should let you flip quickly for no loss. CW also has a generous return policy.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> The good news is that the deals you got on the Ensign and CW should let you flip quickly for no loss. CW also has a generous return policy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yea that's very true


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

'Hypothetically' deleting, no sale or trade posts in the regular forum. - Mods

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Cary5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hypothetically speaking right? I know you were not actually advertising a sale on this thread. I've heard the mods frown on such things.....
Hypothetically.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Hypothetically speaking right? I know you were not actually advertising a sale on this thread. I've heard the mods frown on such things.....
> Hypothetically.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Oh yea hypothetically speaking of course!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Anyone here know if the C Ward c60 trident titanium 600 pro is a model that sold out long ago? Looks like it was released early 2016. I am hoping maybe they have a few stashed away somewhere still and they could show up again. I don't have a PVD/DLC watch and nearly got the PVD vintage trident but I would want a PVD black watch like this one with vivid white on the bezel/dial and a touch of red. Similar to the look of the new black bay too. I think this was around $1000 so if it popped up on the half off sale sometime this year that would be insane.

idt the images are the same variation. There were two variations released.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> As requested some squale deals on island watch
> 
> View attachment 10408442
> 
> ...


Please stop. Literally my wallet is going to implode creating a wormhole to an alternate universe where I hate watches and in turn am now rich.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Anyone here know if the C Ward c60 trident titanium 600 pro is a model that sold out long ago?
> idt the images are the same variation. There were two variations released.


 Try asking Wera, maybe if you ask nicely some may turn up? Here's a pic of both, taken from w&w


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Please stop. Literally my wallet is going to implode creating a wormhole to an alternate universe where I hate watches and in turn am now rich.


I laughed out loud at this but then I cried cuz it's true.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Just saw this from Luxtime on amazon. In UK most are over 200 pounds doing a quick search https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00J...Mwebp_QL65&dpPl=1&dpID=513cKkdH5zL&ref=plSrch

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Finally got my straps in from Cheapest Nato Straps that I ordered during the BF sale. Very nice leather, especially the suedes. The hardware, though, leaves something to be desired IMHO. For the price, well worth it.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Mathy said:


> Just saw this from Luxtime on amazon. In UK most are over 200 pounds doing a quick search https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00J...Mwebp_QL65&dpPl=1&dpID=513cKkdH5zL&ref=plSrch
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


This is a pretty good price but just for reference it was under $125 less than a month ago, also on Amazon: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...hread-5-2016-a-2728537-2359.html#post36284290


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Yep, here's my white dialed F-104.

Funny, the strap is a short 115 x 65. That characteristic and its brass rivets have me looking in my strap drawer for a replacement, since I am keeping it.


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

CharlieSanders said:


> Massdrop is having a sale on the Seiko Presage SSA30 Automatic Watch. They are 279.99 usd now. Additional 30 for the blue anniversary edition. Rrp for 600+
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-presage-ssa30-automatic-watch *EDITED HYPERLINK - REFERRAL LINKS ARE NOT ALLOWED - The Admin*


++++++++++++++++++++++

Drop is doneski. But the Presage SARY055/57 retail standard at the same price as the drop and are, slightly arguably, a better deal and choice. All have the same 42mm/22mm case/lug widths and bracelets. The SARYxxx models have a much, much cleaner dial along with Kanji day/date. The SSA's seem to have a slightly thicker case that allows a higher polished bezel profile. The execution of the date circle (very Armitron-at-Walmart-esque) and huge power reserve hand/indcator are more controversial. One thing the SSA's got right over the SARY's is that the "Made in Japan" text was made to fit inside one set of markers - glad to see someone at Seiko finally tried this !


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

*Hamilton Khaki Aviation X-Patrol Auto Chrono Watch for $749 w/ code DMHKHAKI749*

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...to-chrono/H76566151.pid?nid=cpg_cat6032&so=12


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Not a deal but a warning. I grabbed one of the Eterna Monterey GMT's that were on sale at WOW last week. Ran for about thirty seconds then died. I think others reported the same issue. At this point I think the GM sites are just recycling the returns. Shame too...real nice watch.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Cary5500 said:


> Oh yea hypothetically speaking of course!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


backpeddlebackpeddlebackpeddlebackpeddle lol


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

kyfra said:


> Not a deal but a warning. I grabbed one of the Eterna Monterey GMT's that were on sale at WOW last week. Ran for about thirty seconds then died. I think others reported the same issue. At this point I think the GM sites are just recycling the returns. Shame too...real nice watch.


This watch, along with 3 hander, are pre-2007. Not sure it means they were all made at once. I say this because I saw WUS sale posts from 2007 for these Montereys. That's why I stayed away.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Argh! I go into a rage when I see hands like those on the Mido. Why is acceptable to only lume half of a hour or minute hand that is tiny in the first place!

Please send that Mido off to oblivion and keep the Davosa.



raheelc said:


> Just received these two in the mail. Not sure which one to keep! Thinking of keeping the Davosa and exchanging the Mido for the blue version instead


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

kyfra said:


> Not a deal but a warning. I grabbed one of the Eterna Monterey GMT's that were on sale at WOW last week. Ran for about thirty seconds then died. I think others reported the same issue. At this point I think the GM sites are just recycling the returns. Shame too...real nice watch.


Mine seems ok. It's running +3 s/d according to the FC analyzer. I just fully wound it and I'll see how it runs.


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

I hestitate to post something of such dubious quality but I've never seen something for 100% off before:
https://bachelorsbox.com/collections/watches/products/debon-watch-gold-edition
Note "Decorative Dials & Side Buttons," so this may or may not actually be a watch as commonly understood. And shipping is $9.55 (for me at least). But other than that it's free...


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> Yep, here's my white dialed F-104.
> 
> Funny, the strap is a short 115 x 65. That characteristic and its brass rivets have me looking in my strap drawer for a replacement, since I am keeping it.


That is a pretty handsome watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

This was waiting for me when i got home from work today. Not bad for under $30 and definitely wears smaller than the 47mm that it is. Fits my 6.75" wrist well and I don't like big watches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Argh! I go into a rage when I see hands like those on the Mido. Why is acceptable to only lume half of a hour or minute hand that is tiny in the first place!
> 
> Please send that Mido off to oblivion and keep the Davosa.


The rest of the hand is skeleton. Where would you put the lume?


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

*ALERT! Gemnation and 7.8% at Befrugal.
Bronzo Anonimo $1299*

Anonimo Militaire Automatic Men's Watch Model: AM.1000.05.004.A01

















Also - a lot of Alpinas on sale.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

NYAndrew said:


> *ALERT! Gemnation and 7.8% at Befrugal.
> Bronzo Anonimo $1299*
> 
> Anonimo Militaire Automatic Men's Watch Model: AM.1000.05.004.A01
> ...


That new rather than historic Anonimo is a stylistic mess.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

I think it's bold and interesting and worth a close look. In the hand close.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Finally after a couple of weeks, my Glycine Incursore 44mm is on the way from Gilt.com and should be here tomorrow, weather permitting:









I got it for $269, so I guess I shouldn't complain too much about the wait.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Also a lot of Alpinas for you Alpinas fans. The brand is on sale.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> This was waiting for me when i got home from work today. Not bad for under $30 and definitely wears smaller than the 47mm that it is. Fits my 6.75" wrist well and I don't like big watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats ILiveOnWacker. I have one too. Question for you: why is the date changing at 6:47?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

eddiegee said:


> Congrats ILiveOnWacker. I have one too. Question for you: why is the date changing at 6:47?


What time does your date typically change?? J/k....I didn't have it set correctly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Jammy said:


> I hestitate to post something of such dubious quality but I've never seen something for 100% off before:
> https://bachelorsbox.com/collections/watches/products/debon-watch-gold-edition
> Note "Decorative Dials & Side Buttons," so this may or may not actually be a watch as commonly understood. And shipping is $9.55 (for me at least). But other than that it's free...
> View attachment 10410714


There are always watches on Amazon listed at a penny plus shipping. Sub dials probably don't work on any of these as well
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_st_...1483586185&bbn=6358540011&sort=price-asc-rank


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> This was waiting for me when i got home from work today. Not bad for under $30 and definitely wears smaller than the 47mm that it is. Fits my 6.75" wrist well and I don't like big watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I might like the black dialed, bracelet version of this watch. I was stalking the Glycine Combat 7 from Ms. Goo but have decided to save for a Damasko. In the meantime the Timex black dial might do for now, trouble is it's not available at the discounted price of ~$50. Has anyone seen it on sale anywhere?


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Also Frank Muller event. You get sublime and ridiculous in one package. This model now only $75,000
Franck Muller Vanguard Yachting Gravity Tourbillon Men's Watch Model: V45TGRCSYACHT5NBL


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

City74 said:


> Well I'm 0 for 3 today. Don't like the CW I got in the mail, the SNDF deal was cancelled on ebay and just got the Duaumar Ensign and it's too big. Sheesh. Today isn't a good watch day for me


Same for me sold the Cw as soon as I saw it . Nicely made solid feel but too dressy diver for me c600 vintage is off to a new owner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Finally after a couple of weeks, my Glycine Incursore 44mm is on the way from Gilt.com and should be here tomorrow, weather permitting:
> 
> View attachment 10411570
> 
> ...


That looks like a really nice watch at a great price, good luck with it!


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

I guess I'll buy this and just wing the time between 3-9am and 3-9pm.



NYAndrew said:


> Also Frank Muller event. You get sublime and ridiculous in one package. This model now only $75,000
> Franck Muller Vanguard Yachting Gravity Tourbillon Men's Watch Model: V45TGRCSYACHT5NBL
> 
> View attachment 10411802


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

"Also a lot of Alpinas for you Alpinas fans. The brand is on sale."
I'm not seeing any on sale, just the brand shown on their home page. Is there somewhere else that links to the Alpinas on sale?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

That Anonimo is pretty cool. NOT really seeing ANY deals worth noting for Alpina, though; what "sales" stuck out for you? Thanks.



NYAndrew said:


> *ALERT! Gemnation and 7.8% at Befrugal.
> Bronzo Anonimo $1299*
> 
> Anonimo Militaire Automatic Men's Watch Model: AM.1000.05.004.A01
> ...


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Canyon55 said:


> "Also a lot of Alpinas for you Alpinas fans. The brand is on sale."
> I'm not seeing any on sale, just the brand shown on their home page. Is there somewhere else that links to the Alpinas on sale?


He got me with that too lol. Zero sales on Alpina.


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> "Also a lot of Alpinas for you Alpinas fans. The brand is on sale."
> I'm not seeing any on sale, just the brand shown on their home page. Is there somewhere else that links to the Alpinas on sale?


I'm with you on this one. I follow Alpina grey market pricing fairly closely, and I didn't see much there that even remotely piqued my interest.


----------



## Frank M (Jan 5, 2017)

Bought one a few hours ago. Couldn't pass up this deal....


----------



## bullet3z (Mar 18, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> Also a lot of Alpinas for you Alpinas fans. The brand is on sale.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Could you please post some links, or at the very least point us in a direction to this sale?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

NYAndrew said:


> Also Frank Muller event. You get sublime and ridiculous in one package. This model now only $75,000
> Franck Muller Vanguard Yachting Gravity Tourbillon Men's Watch Model: V45TGRCSYACHT5NBL
> 
> View attachment 10411802


Condo on my wrist, yo.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Rocat said:


> Argh! I go into a rage when I see hands like those on the Mido. Why is acceptable to only lume half of a hour or minute hand that is tiny in the first place!
> 
> Please send that Mido off to oblivion and keep the Davosa.


Lol another vote for the Davosa! Even though the lume doesn't bother me, I'm still leaning towards keeping the Davosa (the tritium keeps calling out to me!), and either selling the Mido here on the forum or just returning it. Thought I could post it up for what I paid for it, that way a forum member can save a few extra bucks, since the next cheapest price online is about 75 dollars more than what I paid, plus they'd have to wait for 1-2 weeks before it even shipped (Jomashop).


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

What do you guys think of the deal on this c ward strap? $86 Delivered to the US with a non logo c ward deployment clasp. I'm thinking since it has curved ends it might be a good fit for my Hamilton pan europ. Never spent more than $35 on a strap though so this feels really steep for me to spend. Could be an option for any of the pan europ purchasers out there as well as the other toro bravo straps on sale as I think they all have curved ends according to pictures on the watches they come on.

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/torro-brava-leather-strap-bader-deployment-22mm


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> Finally after a couple of weeks, my Glycine Incursore 44mm is on the way from Gilt.com and should be here tomorrow, weather permitting:
> 
> I got it for $269, so I guess I shouldn't complain too much about the wait.


Got mine today. Love it. Thank you again for posting the deal.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

jcombs1 said:


> I think I might like the black dialed, bracelet version of this watch. I was stalking the Glycine Combat 7 from Ms. Goo but have decided to save for a Damasko. In the meantime the Timex black dial might do for now, trouble is it's not available at the discounted price of ~$50. Has anyone seen it on sale anywhere?


Also interested in hoping I can time one right this year and scoopnit up before it sells out


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

Mechanicalworld said:


> What do you guys think of the deal on this c ward strap? $86 Delivered to the US with a non logo c ward deployment clasp. I'm thinking since it has curved ends it might be a good fit for my Hamilton pan europ. Never spent more than $35 on a strap though so this feels really steep for me to spend. Could be an option for any of the pan europ purchasers out there as well as the other toro bravo straps on sale as I think they all have curved ends according to pictures on the watches they come on.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/torro-brava-leather-strap-bader-deployment-22mm


While I can't speak for this exact one, I personally think Christopher Ward straps are pretty darn nice. I ordered a watch from them a while ago and was VERY impressed with the extra straps I ordered, especially by their Tibor leather. I've tried a few other affordable brands, but the extra few dollars I spent for that at C.Ward was worth it. A CW Tibor strap lives on my Hamilton Khaki Field, which is arguably my most versatile watch/strap pairing.


----------



## Peterclima (Jun 17, 2012)

January Sale, up to 60% on Watchgecko, some interesting straps


I think that is not published, sorry but I can not post links due to the low number of messages


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

nice spots, here the link:

https://www.watchgecko.com/special-offers.html











Peterclima said:


> January Sale, up to 60% on Watchgecko, some interesting straps
> 
> I think that is not published, sorry but I can not post links due to the low number of messages


----------



## Dfq23 (Sep 16, 2015)

Ashfords sale has finished. Was pondering another JR at $599 last night and now back up to $1305. Gutted!!!


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> Got mine today. Love it. Thank you again for posting the deal.
> 
> View attachment 10412466


That looks great! Can we see it on your wrist? I'm unsure of the 44mm case size...


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Vwatch said:


> nice spots, here the link:
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/special-offers.html
> 
> View attachment 10413458


Great deals but just a reminder that their straps/holes are for bigger wrists. This was covered in another thread and is also reflected in a lot of their reviews. You really can't beat them for the money, but I've had to add 2 holes to all of my Geckota straps in order to use them in my 6.25-6.5" wrist otherwise the watch would just fall off on the tightest setting.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Raydius said:


> Great deals but just a reminder that their straps/holes are for bigger wrists. This was covered in another thread and is also reflected in a lot of their reviews. You really can't beat them for the money, but I've had to add 2 holes to all of my Geckota straps in order to use them in my 6.25-6.5" wrist otherwise the watch would just fall off on the tightest setting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Well, their rally straps are definitely long, but the lengths differ depending on style.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

new weekly deal page from ashford

Holiday Deals watches

nothing much can save, probably rado, they remove ebsave20 (20%), but forgot remove thanks29 (15%)

Rado Original R12413383 Men's Watch , watches

429 - thanks29 - 6.3% befrugal = 341.67









Rado Original R12417254 Men's Watch , watches

432 - thanks29 - 6.3% befrugal = 344.06










Rado Original R12431263 Men's Watch , watches

468 - thanks29 - 6.3% befrugal = 372.73










Rado Original R12408654 Men's Watch , watches

487 - thanks29 - 6.3% befrugal = 387.87










interesting to see some limited edition JR
JeanRichard Terrascope 60500-11-101-FK6A Men's Limited Edition Watch , watches

1035









JeanRichard Aquascope 60400-11D401-11A Men's Watch , watches

1140










like to blue one....look live diver


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Cary5500 said:


> Got my Deaumar  on my skx I'd put it up against any <$500.00 diver.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got mine yesterday as well, nice watch for $175...240/300


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Frank M said:


> Bought one a few hours ago. Couldn't pass up this deal....


Bought what?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

*HAMILTON KHAKI AVIATION PILOT AUTO CHRONO w/code $699 AFFAVIATION699

*


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

NYAndrew said:


> Also Frank Muller event. You get sublime and ridiculous in one package. This model now only $75,000
> Franck Muller Vanguard Yachting Gravity Tourbillon Men's Watch Model: V45TGRCSYACHT5NBL
> 
> View attachment 10411802





tommy_boy said:


> Condo on my wrist, yo.


Or BMW in your garage (if you live in DC, NY, or LA). Because 75 large won't even get you into an alleyway.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> Or BMW in your garage (if you live in DC, NY, or LA). Because 75 large won't even get you into an alleyway.


Try SF. 75k *might* get you a place big enough to park a BMW. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Keeper of Time said:


> To me, the numbers are a dead on homage to the PAM as opposed to the Explorer I:
> 
> View attachment 10396226
> 
> ...


I was once looking for a PAM like watch. Even bought (and got rid of) a Parnis one. I eventually bought a Glycine Incursore III which I think hits most of the PAM design features except for the case and at a fraction of the cost. I dunno the price range your shopping but the Glycine has been at rock bottom prices (~$300) from watchgooroo on the bay lately. Or if you don't mind a direct "Homage" there's the Parnis for about a hundred bucks. Just a suggestion.... Happy New Year!

Here is the incursore










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Dang it! I put in an offer and was accepted within hours!! Why do I keep coming here?

White F104 inbound now lol. But it is my first Glycine.



Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> WatchGooRoo has restocked on F104's. White dial and tan dial listed for $499. Might be an opportunity for some who missed out on previous sales or got the black dial instead of the one they wanted...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/331968223647
> 
> ...


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Disneydave said:


> Try SF. 75k *might* get you a place big enough to park a BMW.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


My neighborhood just got a "parking condo" building. Parking spots are $185-250k.


----------



## Dfq23 (Sep 16, 2015)

If possible could anyone who had an offer accepted by watchgooroo on an airmen 18 sphair please message so I have a rough idea what to offer. Thanks


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

sixtysix said:


> I got mine yesterday as well, nice watch for $175...240/300


I start to wonder if deaumar set this as his regular price, a lot of people would buy the his products and being out of business could have been prevented. Please correct me if I am missing something.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Sevenmack said:


> Or BMW in your garage (if you live in DC, NY, or LA). Because 75 large won't even get you into an alleyway.


 Granted the expression is dated, but tag that watch with #singlewideonmywrist will not get as many views, I'm guessin'. ;-)

Now, some feedback from the deals. Count me among Sofie's (cheapest nato straps') fans. This is the Como Lorica and I think its vintage stitch color nicely compliments this Oris (also from a deal posted here.) You guys rock!


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

watchninja123 said:


> I start to wonder if deaumar set this as his regular price, a lot of people would buy the his products and being out of business could have been prevented. Please correct me if I am missing something.


Could he have made any $$ selling for that price? Who knows...My guess is he's trying to recoup and cut some of his losses.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262663432813 the GMT on bracelet back in stock.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

kpjimmy said:


> Dang it! I put in an offer and was accepted within hours!! Why do I keep coming here?
> 
> White F104 inbound now lol. But it is my first Glycine.


Offer accepted 9:15AM CST today and paid a few mins afterwards. Just got shipping notification at 12PM CST. So at least the label is created to get it going. Pretty fast shipping info provided thus far! Curse watchgooroo for being a good seller lol.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

minchomexa said:


> Timex Men's Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Black Dial 24-Hour Time | T2P424 | eBay the GMT on bracelet back in stock.


 Great price for the bracelet, black dial version, but smaller wrists be aware - 51mm L2L.


----------



## ssmug (Jul 25, 2016)

Soh1982 said:


> Glycine golden eye for $579.99 before any coupons or cash back on thewatchery.
> Glycine 3863-399-C6-TBA9 Watches,Men's Combat SUB Automatic Black Nylon, Dial & Ion Plated SS, Diver Glycine Automatic Watches
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is great-looking.

Seems like the best coupon available now is $20 off. I've tried some of the other recent codes, but it looks like they're all expired.

Anyone know if I'm missing any of the bigger coupons/discounts?


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Dfq23 said:


> If possible could anyone who had an offer accepted by watchgooroo on an airmen 18 sphair please message so I have a rough idea what to offer. Thanks


Not the Sphair...but The Watchery has this Airman for $600. Not my favorite strap, but I went ahead and ordered it anyway. LUXURY20 for additional $20 off and 8% BeFrugal.









http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_variance_id=341082


----------



## jlee910 (Jan 26, 2010)

Received my Deaumar from the fire sale last week.
I ordered 2 blue Deaumar, but my coworker doesn't want to keep his. If anyone is interested, please pm me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

ayem-bee said:


> Not the Sphair...but The Watchery has this Airman for $600. Not my favorite strap, but I went ahead and ordered it anyway. LUXURY20 for additional $20 off and 8% BeFrugal.
> 
> View attachment 10417978
> 
> ...


Can someone explain to me how the Airman works? Does the crown at 8 o'clock rotate the outer bezel? If not, what is that crown's function? It seems to be there on all models, not just GMT's so I assume it's not to set that hand. Thanks.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

mikksteel said:


> Can someone explain to me how the Airman works? Does the crown at 8 o'clock rotate the outer bezel? If not, what is that crown's function? It seems to be there on all models, not just GMT's so I assume it's not to set that hand. Thanks.


If it's like my Double Twelve, the crown at 8 (or 4 on most watches) locks the bezel so you can't accidentally turn it - great idea for a watch that's meant to track a second time zone.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

dsbe90 said:


> That looks great! Can we see it on your wrist? I'm unsure of the 44mm case size...


Here'a mine. This is the 46mm version. 
Wrist is 7.5-7.75"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

mikksteel said:


> Can someone explain to me how the Airman works? Does the crown at 8 o'clock rotate the outer bezel? If not, what is that crown's function? It seems to be there on all models, not just GMT's so I assume it's not to set that hand. Thanks.


The crown doesn't rotate the bezel, but it locks it in once you set it where you want it. My question is: what does Sphair mean/refer to?

Dfq23: I see that watchesandbeyond on their eBay store has the Sphair 18 for $625.50. And the bigger Sphair 17 (46mm) for $594.00.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Air...-Steel-Mens-Watch-3928-191-LB9B-/232195965430

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Air...-Steel-Mens-Watch-3927-191-LB9B-/232195076166


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mine runs plus 3 sec so far, I know the ETA 2893 requires a good amount of winding to get it going, and sometimes a few shakes...I have to say this is great quality piece, and The Watchery is a AD so can get warranty work on it just in case.


----------



## Dfq23 (Sep 16, 2015)

Cheers. Will have a look


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

tommy_boy said:


> Granted the expression is dated, but tag that watch with #singlewideonmywrist will not get as many views, I'm guessin'. ;-)
> 
> Now, some feedback from the deals. Count me among Sofie's (cheapest nato straps') fans. This is the Como Lorica and I think its vintage stitch color nicely compliments this Oris (also from a deal posted here.) You guys rock!


Gorgeous!

Which model is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Jguitron said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Which model is it?


Glad you like it. That is the 40mm Big Crown Pointer Date.

I was looking at these for years and when one recently popped up on the gray market, I grabbed it. Kind of a mini-grail.


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Wasn't someone after a Highlander?

JeanRichard Highlands 60150-11-60C-AC2D Men's Watch , watches

(another 20% off with Hello17).


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

tommy_boy said:


> Granted the expression is dated, but tag that watch with #singlewideonmywrist will not get as many views, I'm guessin'. ;-)
> 
> Now, some feedback from the deals. Count me among Sofie's (cheapest nato straps') fans. This is the Como Lorica and I think its vintage stitch color nicely compliments this Oris (also from a deal posted here.) You guys rock!


Looks great.

I've tried a couple of different straps on my old Pointer Date.

1). Horween CXL from Etsy



2). Brown NATO from cheapestnatostraps



3). Hadley Roma grey Cordura


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Error


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

w4tchnut said:


> Here'a mine. This is the 46mm version.
> Wrist is 7.5-7.75"


Here is mine in 44mm that just came in. Wrist size is 7.75"


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

Melbourne Watch Co. is offering 40% off their Avalon model for the next 24 hours with code AVL40X.

Can't say I am a fan, but thought I would post it in case anyone has been tracking this model or is looking for an open heart black PVD type watch.

Total comes to just about $350 shipped. Might be able to get 10% off as well by signing up for their newsletter (or something like that), but can't say if it will stack or not.

http://www.melbournewatch.com.au/avalon-1/


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

studiompd said:


> Great price for the bracelet, black dial version, but smaller wrists be aware - 51mm L2L.


on top of that its 47mm diameter

I think someone posted one for $30 then I would scoop one up just to try out the size. Timex makes great watches I own four newly released models + loads of vintage ones from 70s/80s etc


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

N.Caffrey said:


> on top of that its 47mm diameter
> 
> I think someone posted one for $30 then I would scoop one up just to try out the size. Timex makes great watches I own four newly released models + loads of vintage ones from 70s/80s etc


 Yep, I've readit wears smaller, but youre right, best to try it on. Too bad it wouldn't work for me, imo It would make a great, no-worries travel watch. How's the ticking on these? I have to keep my gf's weekender in the case since it ticks ridiculously loud.


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

Ebay flash 15 USD coupon - CNEWYEAR15OFF

Only US and Canada.


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

ayem-bee said:


> The crown doesn't rotate the bezel, but it locks it in once you set it where you want it. My question is: what does Sphair mean/refer to?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPHAIR


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Here is mine in 44mm that just came in. Wrist size is 7.75"


Am I too late? anyways here's mine in 44mm on 7.25"


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

watchninja123 said:


> I start to wonder if deaumar set this as his regular price, a lot of people would buy the his products and being out of business could have been prevented. Please correct me if I am missing something.





Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> Could he have made any $$ selling for that price? Who knows...My guess is he's trying to recoup and cut some of his losses.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, that price is WAY too low for that watch for anyone to make a profit. It certainly was a fire sale to get rid of inventory.



will8 said:


> Ebay flash 15 USD coupon - CNEWYEAR15OFF
> 
> Only US and Canada.


$15 off of $75 or more


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

automatico; The Watchery is a AD so can get warranty work on it just in case.[/QUOTE said:


> Are you sure about this.
> 
> Are the watches on your site Authentic?
> The Watchery buys and sells only New and pre-owned and Genuine Brand Name Products at substantial discounts to the manufacturer's suggested retail price. Because of our discounted pricing, we are not "Authorized Dealers" as defined by the manufacturer. We do however, sell tens of thousands of quality products a year to satisfied customers who enjoy authentic items with deep deep discounts, and most watches are backed by our warranty. With our 30 day return policy, we provide the comfort necessary to place your online order. Your satisfaction is our goal.
> ...


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

The quality of this piece is downright incredible.

I've had new Omegas on the wrist. This is every single bit as well finished as an Omega. Most companies skimp on the clasp. I don't care if this pisses someone off but the clasp on this thing is just barely a cut under Rolex. Unreal.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> The quality of this piece is downright incredible.
> 
> I've had new Omegas on the wrist. This is every single bit as well finished as an Omega. Most companies skimp on the clasp. I don't care if this pisses someone off but the clasp on this thing is just barely a cut under Rolex. Unreal.


Agreed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Tudor sale on TOM including a store display Grantour model for $1249.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Cary5500 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me, it's the crown action and feel of the CWard that screams quality. SCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> The quality of this piece is downright incredible.
> 
> I've had new Omegas on the wrist. This is every single bit as well finished as an Omega. Most companies skimp on the clasp. I don't care if this pisses someone off but the clasp on this thing is just barely a cut under Rolex. Unreal.
> ]


I would agree. I've had it side-by-side with the black Bay ( that I've longed for and fondled many times at the dealer). I give the nod to the black Bay but just barely. I think Tudor nailed the dimensions for this style of watch perfectly and the Christopher Ward would really be served to reduce down to a 41/42 millimeter size. I know the Christopher award is a 43 butt it's definitely a big 43. I'm also not a fan of the polished center link on the Christopher Ward bracelet. But some detail time with a Scotch-Brite pad can take care of that. The heft of the watch also contributes greatly to the sense of quality because it is abnormally dense for its size even compared to other much more toolish divers that I own. The slightly smaller case size would improve it's all day wearability by shedding some grams of weight.

The finishing, the printing, ceramic bezel , and applied markers are all top-notch.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hyperchord24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Perdendosi said:


> $15 off of $75 or more


Any watches on eBay made a deal with this sale?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

$120 @ costco.

Anyone ever seen this before?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

hyperchord24 said:


> Any watches on eBay made a deal with this sale?


Invicta 8926ob for the modders? NEW INVICTA MENS PRO DIVER 24 JEWEL AUTOMATIC 8926OB COIN BEZEL WATCH 8926 OB 843836089265 | eBay


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

techchallenger said:


> Tudor sale on TOM including a store display Grantour model for $1249.


People need to buy or get off the pot...grr


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

hyperchord24 said:


> Any watches on eBay made a deal with this sale?


Not sure, but as this a flat $15 off, the lower the cost pre-discount the better the discount rate. So let the search for sub $100 watches begin!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

cfcfan81 said:


> People need to buy or get off the pot...grr


Agreed.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Agreed.


Gonna let the Blue Sport Date go in 1 min.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

cfcfan81 said:


> Gonna let the Blue Sport Date go in 1 min.


Thanks. (Edit - No WTB in regular forum - Mods)
Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Thanks. (Edit - Mods)
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I am also waiting for a Grantour...


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

cfcfan81 said:


> I am also waiting for a Grantour...


I'll set with a day date 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

uyebsk said:


> Am I too late? anyways here's mine in 44mm on 7.25"
> View attachment 10420626


Nice! 
Love the big date Incursore. 
I bought one from The Watchery, and they screwed me, cancelling the order and telling me to re-order at a much higher price. 
#crappyvendor #horsetraders

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I find this kind of Speedmaster-y Casio Wave Ceptor solar chronograph pretty cool. Just under $100 if you act by tomorrow and use the 2,017 Yen off coupon you can see at the top of the page. (Shipping and taxes will take it back up above $100, but, ya know.)

EDIT: Looks like you'll have to buy a small little toy or something to get the order above 15,000 Yen for the coupon code to work.

Multi-Band 6, meaning the time synchs to atomic time via all the radio signals: U.S.A., Japan, Europe (gotta check that on Japanese watches; trust me).

A little too much like my just-arrived Seiko SSG001 for me to partake.

Alzamas | Rakuten Global Market: â-. The electric wave watch which ticks away correct time. fs04gm


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I love my Tudor Advisor, but my dog are these hideous. WTF Tudor?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

These seem like nice deals at about $57 as well.

AAA net shop | Rakuten Global Market: Orient ORIENT automatic mens watch ser2d004f0-Japan green metal belt
AAA net shop | Rakuten Global Market: Orient ORIENT automatic mens watch SER2D006D0-Japan blue represent

(Can you sense my desperation to make the conversation about something other than Glycine and Chris Ward?)


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> (Can you sense my desperation to make the conversation about something other than Glycine and Chris Ward?)


It's been awhile since the last JeanRichard post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Just got my vintage c Ward 38mm trident in the mail and I can't believe how small it appears in person. The dial is small, I'll have to dig out my snk809 to compare. Not only is the watch to small for my wrist but the strap is too big by a good deal on the last hole. It is a very nice watch I just didn't expect it to appear so small. I'll have to let it go and I'm a bit crushed because I ordered a marine nationale strap I was psyched to pair it with. I'll post a pic next to my other watches later. My everyday watchers are an alpiner 4 GMT and a pan europ chrono so I think those two being bigger make this one seem overly small.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

techchallenger said:


> Tudor sale on TOM including a store display Grantour model for $1249.


Wow that white Grantour Flyback Chrono for 2k is smokin.

Has anyone bought store displays from TOM before? They don't describe anything...


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> I'll set with a day date
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Got the black grantour chrono. Only took about 500 refreshes.

I was a second too slow on the white dial.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Has anyone used Dollar Dig Cashback?

Looks like they offer 6.5% back for ToM when the competition is offering 3%

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffalo Wings (Oct 31, 2016)

Anybody here have any experience with inventoryadjusters(dot)com? They're supposedly accredited by the BBB and the vast majority of the reviews I found through a quick google search suggests that they're legit. I'm considering taking a swing on the Citizen Eco-Drive Mens Calender Blue Dial World Timer Watch BU2021-51L (can't post links yet =[ ). Appears to be a great deal even if it does have minor scratches (many people online have said their watches arrived looking brand new).


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Just got my vintage c Ward 38mm trident in the mail and I can't believe how small it appears in person. The dial is small, I'll have to dig out my snk809 to compare. Not only is the watch to small for my wrist but the strap is too big by a good deal on the last hole. It is a very nice watch I just didn't expect it to appear so small. I'll have to let it go and I'm a bit crushed because I ordered a marine nationale strap I was psyched to pair it with. I'll post a pic next to my other watches later. My everyday watchers are an alpiner 4 GMT and a pan europ chrono so I think those two being bigger make this one seem overly small.


I'm sure that the watch appears small in comparison to the other two watches you mentioned. That's a 6 millimeter drop in diameter which doesn't seem that bad until you realize that's over 25% less surface area on the face of the watch. the bezel Alpina slightly thinner than the one on the Christopher Ward which will reduce the dial area even further.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

This becomes $72. Come on now...

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Black-D...%3A717d552d1590a357d64ed5a8ffc0fd76%7Ciid%3A3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Buffalo Wings said:


> Anybody here have any experience with inventoryadjusters(dot)com? They're supposedly accredited by the BBB and the vast majority of the reviews I found through a quick google search suggests that they're legit. I'm considering taking a swing on the Citizen Eco-Drive Mens Calender Blue Dial World Timer Watch BU2021-51L (can't post links yet =[ ). Appears to be a great deal even if it does have minor scratches (many people online have said their watches arrived looking brand new).


I have had very good experiences with them.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

I am about to release the Tudor Two Tone sport model...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> The quality of this piece is downright incredible.
> 
> I've had new Omegas on the wrist. This is every single bit as well finished as an Omega. Most companies skimp on the clasp. I don't care if this pisses someone off but the clasp on this thing is just barely a cut under Rolex. Unreal.


I like this watch a lot, I've owned a C60 in the past (white dial, green bezel). I also own an Omega Planet Ocean. While the CW is nice for the money, claiming it is finished as nicely as an Omega is a bridge to far, IMHO. 
I almost broke down and ordered the PVD version but since I got my wedding watch nothing else is getting much wrist time right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> (Can you sense my desperation to make the conversation about something other than Glycine and Chris Ward?)


How about a Tag Heuer Calibre 45 and FC Analytics?


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

I finally got my shipping confirmation and tracking for my Vintage 38 pvd a day ago. Should be here sometime next week. 

I'm looking forward to it but a part of me is still wishing for one in steel.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

So I managed to reserve the Date + Day but after looking at the apertures it looks like a lemon. This is a quick set movement (2836).

Does ToM honor their product? Is it worth a gamble? Have any of you dealt with ToM customer service?

Thanks

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

look carefully something wrong on the date windows?



Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> So I managed to reserve the Date + Day but after looking at the apertures it looks like a lemon. This is a quick set movement (2836).
> 
> Does ToM honor their product? Is it worth a gamble? Have any of you dealt with ToM customer service?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Vwatch said:


> look carefully something wrong on the date windows?


The date window looks like a Photoshop blunder but the day window looks like a slow set or broken

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> So I managed to reserve the Date + Day but after looking at the apertures it looks like a lemon. This is a quick set movement (2836).
> 
> Does ToM honor their product? Is it worth a gamble? Have any of you dealt with ToM customer service?
> 
> ...


It looks like it is in the middle of the day change. When manually setting the 2836 there are two detents felt, the first will click to the middle and a piece of the day wheel might obstruct the date, the second detent will show the correct day and shouldn't have anything blocking the date window.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> The date window looks like a Photoshop blunder but the day window looks like a slow set or broken
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I had the same problem with mine... but it was easily fixed by turning the crown in the second position.....wait, mine was a timex.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Indeed



Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> The date window looks like a Photoshop blunder but the day window looks like a slow set or broken
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

itsreallydarren said:


> It looks like it is in the middle of the day change. When manually setting the 2836 there are two detents felt, the first will click to the middle and a piece of the day wheel might obstruct the date, the second detent will show the correct day and shouldn't have anything blocking the date window.


Thank you for that piece of info. You know, after all these years of collecting, I have owned the 2836 once in a Damasko DA36, which didn't have the two detents...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Ebay flash sale for another few hours. Use code CNEWYEAR15OFF for $15 off $75 purchase. I grabbed an SNK809 and a midnight blue Sinn 656 homage dial to mod it. $67 total.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

w4tchnut said:


> Nice!
> Love the big date Incursore.
> I bought one from The Watchery, and they screwed me, cancelling the order and telling me to re-order at a much higher price.
> #crappyvendor #horsetraders
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it wears well except the 23mm lugs which limits strap options (had to filed down a 24mm strap).
Dave at watchseller has this exact model on sale (someone posted this here a while back) but lately I've been having trouble getting a hold of him, you can try your luck and see!


----------



## Sterimar (Jan 4, 2017)

Sorry I'm new here but where is TOM? Anyone has a link? Been looking for a Tudor


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sterimar said:


> Sorry I'm new here but where is TOM? Anyone has a link? Been looking for a Tudor


Touch Of Modern

It is a deal site. They are legit.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## tmac6767 (Dec 7, 2012)

What have I done... I dutifully stayed away from this tread for the last 2 months of 2016 after spending $3K on watches last year. Since it is a new year, and it is a NEW thread after all, I started looking at the thread in the last a couple of days. Then touch of modern post comes up -- figured I will check it out, what the harm. Then I noticed the white Tudor - Looks really nice, I can see it a nice worn-out leather black bay style strap but it is already reserved - so I figure I refresh periodically just in case, what the harm ... The next thing I know, it shows up and I was able to add to my cart, and 20 mins countdown started. Figured might as well enter credit card info just in case if I decide to buy... and after about 19 minutes, I guess I bought it. I guess I should be happy  or should I be having a buyer remorse... There goes my watch budget for the year....

Anyways, I picked up the TUDOR GRANTOUR AUTOMATIC for $1,249.00. Hopefully, it is a decent decision.. *What do you think, you enablers ?  *

I got to stay away from this thread for at least 3-4 months... Will post pics when I receive it. I got to thank/repped the original poster.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...grantour-automatic-20500n-95730-store-display


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

tmac6767 said:


> What have I done... I dutifully stayed away from this tread for the last 2 months of 2016 after spending $3K on watches last year. Since it is a new year, and it is a NEW thread after all, I started looking at the thread in the last a couple of days. Then touch of modern post comes up -- figured I will check it out, what the harm. Then I noticed the white Tudor - Looks really nice, I can see it a nice leather worn-out black bay style strap but it is already reserved - so I figure I refresh periodically just in case ... The next thing I know, it shows up and I was able to add to my cart, and 20 mins countdown started. Figured might as well enter credit card info just in case if I decide to buy... and after about 19 minutes, I guess I bought it. I guess I should be happy  or should I be having a buyer remorse... There goes my watch budget for the year....
> 
> Anyways, I picked up the TUDOR GRANTOUR AUTOMATIC for $1,249.00. Hopefully, it is a decent decision.. What do you think, you enablers ?
> 
> ...


Good job! Was looking for that one too. Glad it went to a fellow forumer 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sterimar (Jan 4, 2017)

smille76 said:


> Touch Of Modern
> 
> It is a deal site. They are legit.
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


Thanks smille76 |>


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Yep, I've readit wears smaller, but youre right, best to try it on. Too bad it wouldn't work for me, imo It would make a great, no-worries travel watch. How's the ticking on these? I have to keep my gf's weekender in the case since it ticks ridiculously loud.


Hi all... It wears well on my 7 inch wrist, for the *strap* version. I posted a pic, pages back. Search on eddiegee... there aren't that many. Not heavy either, so that plays into the 'wear feeling'. I have not heard any ticking, but my hearing isn't that great for low volume and high pitch. Quartz watches make noise? I've read that the Accutron hummed. (Maybe it didn't know the words)
Ed
...instant update: yup, I put the watch right up to my ear and you can hear a tick-tick... kind of like a mechanical clock. One inch from my ear...silence.

Side note, I'm still trying to figure out the time units that the GMT hand uses.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

looking at this one too but out of my budget, look nice and classic, congrat!



tmac6767 said:


> What have I done... I dutifully stayed away from this tread for the last 2 months of 2016 after spending $3K on watches last year. Since it is a new year, and it is a NEW thread after all, I started looking at the thread in the last a couple of days. Then touch of modern post comes up -- figured I will check it out, what the harm. Then I noticed the white Tudor - Looks really nice, I can see it a nice worn-out leather black bay style strap but it is already reserved - so I figure I refresh periodically just in case, what the harm ... The next thing I know, it shows up and I was able to add to my cart, and 20 mins countdown started. Figured might as well enter credit card info just in case if I decide to buy... and after about 19 minutes, I guess I bought it. I guess I should be happy  or should I be having a buyer remorse... There goes my watch budget for the year....
> 
> Anyways, I picked up the TUDOR GRANTOUR AUTOMATIC for $1,249.00. Hopefully, it is a decent decision.. *What do you think, you enablers ?  *
> 
> ...


----------



## tmac6767 (Dec 7, 2012)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Good job! Was looking for that one too. Glad it went to a fellow forumer
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk





Vwatch said:


> looking at this one too but out of my budget, look nice and classic, congrat!


Thanks guys. I was able to add 2 into the cart at one point, I should have timed the release of one with another WS fellow. I just wasn't thinking... Well, unlike other 'ballers' on WS, I got a limited budget - $300 a month blow money for my toys, agreed upon with my significant others. ($300 for hers as well). So, this watch kind of take care of the next four months of my disposable income... Got to stay away from this thread now for 4 months


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

tmac6767 said:


> Thanks guys. I was able to add 2 into the cart at one point, I should have timed the release of one with another WS fellow. I just wasn't thinking... Well, unlike other 'ballers' on WS, I got a limited budget - $300 a month blow money for my toys, agreed upon with my significat others. ($300 for hers as well). So, this watch kind of take care of the next four months of my disposible income... Got to stay away from this thread now for 4 months


Wait a minute... Yours lets you take an advance ;-)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

Buffalo Wings said:


> Anybody here have any experience with inventoryadjusters(dot)com? They're supposedly accredited by the BBB and the vast majority of the reviews I found through a quick google search suggests that they're legit. I'm considering taking a swing on the Citizen Eco-Drive Mens Calender Blue Dial World Timer Watch BU2021-51L (can't post links yet =[ ). Appears to be a great deal even if it does have minor scratches (many people online have said their watches arrived looking brand new).


$177...thought was
a good price, but note:
This showcase watch has minor signs of handling and is in very good condition. The functionality has been tested and is flawless. *This watch has blemishes, light nicks/scuffs on case back due to handling. 
*


----------



## tmac6767 (Dec 7, 2012)

techchallenger said:


> Tudor sale on TOM including a store display Grantour model for $1249.


Thanks a lot  This post cost me $1249. Appreciate the post though, honestly  Was dreaming of a black bay for $2500, and probably will not happen for another year. It think I like the Grandtour style better, and the price is half of black bay... Besides, I already have a black bay style watch in Chirs Ward C60. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

4 months worth for a Tudor indeed! 



tmac6767 said:


> Thanks guys. I was able to add 2 into the cart at one point, I should have timed the release of one with another WS fellow. I just wasn't thinking... Well, unlike other 'ballers' on WS, I got a limited budget - $300 a month blow money for my toys, agreed upon with my significant others. ($300 for hers as well). So, this watch kind of take care of the next four months of my disposable income... Got to stay away from this thread now for 4 months


----------



## tmac6767 (Dec 7, 2012)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Wait a minute... Yours lets you take an advance ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Well, now that you reminded me... She is currently not at home and I haven't exactly have that discussion about taking advances before. I guess I better start doing dishes now ... Need to be in her good side before breaking the news.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

This 







Plus this







Plus CNEWYEAR15OFF = $68.97
Thanks for the heads up guys!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

10 min to go and with the risk of repeating myself good value solar Seiko SS for $65,









http://m.ebay.com/itm/302161885197?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&_mwBanner=1
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Jammy said:


> I hestitate to post something of such dubious quality but I've never seen something for 100% off before:
> https://bachelorsbox.com/collections/watches/products/debon-watch-gold-edition
> Note "Decorative Dials & Side Buttons," so this may or may not actually be a watch as commonly understood. And shipping is $9.55 (for me at least). But other than that it's free...
> View attachment 10410714


Yuck, I hate when the buttons don't do anything.

That's why I picked up this moon phase instead


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

This is a keeper. Note: Bracelet was PITA to size.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

Seems like a fine addition to the affordable thread!!!! 

I like this one for $147


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> I like this watch a lot, I've owned a C60 in the past (white dial, green bezel). I also own an Omega Planet Ocean. While the CW is nice for the money, claiming it is finished as nicely as an Omega is a bridge to far, IMHO.
> I almost broke down and ordered the PVD version but since I got my wedding watch nothing else is getting much wrist time right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For 10x less than a Seamaster Professional or 15x less than a PO the C60 is about a micron away in quality fit and finish.

Think about it. If you walked into an Omega boutique and watch of the quality of a C60 had an Omega symbol on it, would you really notice it being worse than any of the rest of their lineup?

I and I'm sure many others certainly wouldn't.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> The quality of this piece is downright incredible.
> 
> I've had new Omegas on the wrist. This is every single bit as well finished as an Omega. Most companies skimp on the clasp. I don't care if this pisses someone off but the clasp on this thing is just barely a cut under Rolex. Unreal.


I agree with you at 109% good quality all around the bracelet extension is clever and works well but for me it is too dressy of a diver and the hands are certainly a tad too brown and sadly I can't do 43mm. The 38mm was too small I guess I am just happy around 40-42 tops. Mine is on its way to NC to a new owner but for what i paid for it was a great deal of a watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kirkryanm said:


> This is a keeper. Note: Bracelet was PITA to size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


38 or 43?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> 38 or 43?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


43. 38 doesn't have a 3 o'clock indice

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

^ So glad another forum member was able to snag the $1249 Grantour! Enjoy - I think that it is every bit as handsome as the darling Black Bay.


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-6-2017-a-3893898-49.html


qrocks said:


> Seems like a fine addition to the affordable thread!!!!
> 
> I like this one for $147


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you OP of the ToM Tudor sale... I finally picked up a "date+day"

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> 43. 38 doesn't have a 3 o'clock indice
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Never noticed that before! Nice little shorthand to know diff b/t 38 and 43.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Thank you OP of the ToM Tudor sale... I finally picked up a "date+day"
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I didn't really think those prices were to good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

Inventory Adjusters - Discount Watches & Jewelry

link for the yellow dial citizen pictured on page 49.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

jmanlay said:


> 38 or 43?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang! People are quick! I didn't know that difference between the two either.

For reference, I have a shade over 7" wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

There are still TIMEX easy readers going begging at the Devils lake walmart.35 mm blue face are 20 bucks.42 mm black no date 20 backs as well.A TIMEX field watch style with a non rotating numbered bezel is 10 bucks.Hmm that seems kind of stupid maybe thats why it's only 10 bucks.Still thats not as dumb as a digital watch with a rotating bezel(I actually saw that one on deal extreme or some site like that a few years back) Anyway I think I'm one of very few wis in ND anyway.


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Just got my vintage c Ward 38mm trident in the mail and I can't believe how small it appears in person. The dial is small, I'll have to dig out my snk809 to compare. Not only is the watch to small for my wrist but the strap is too big by a good deal on the last hole. It is a very nice watch I just didn't expect it to appear so small. I'll have to let it go and I'm a bit crushed because I ordered a marine nationale strap I was psyched to pair it with. I'll post a pic next to my other watches later. My everyday watchers are an alpiner 4 GMT and a pan europ chrono so I think those two being bigger make this one seem overly small.


Happened to me as well last year. Sold mine for a loss at eBay... Maybe 43 is the way to go.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

answered-- its a 43


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

How is the Vintage Lume on the CW 38mm?? I had a CW C11 MSL Pilot before and even with the Big Markers the Lume faded very very quickly and was pretty useless.

On a good note, I finally got the Ebay $15 Coupon again and finally picked up my first Poor Mans Tudor. I was well behaved all Christmas and I resisted the bombardment of sales so I decided to splurge a tiny bit.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> How is the Vintage Lume on the CW 38mm?? I had a CW C11 MSL Pilot before and even with the Big Markers the Lume faded very very quickly and was pretty useless.
> 
> On a good note, I finally got the Ebay $15 Coupon again and finally picked up my first Poor Mans Tudor. I was well behaved all Christmas and I resisted the bombardment of sales so I decided to splurge a tiny bit.


Any preferred/recommended sellers for these on ebay?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I just went for the cheapest one on a Nato Strap for $95 plus your choice of a Strap colour. Search for Corgeut 41mm. They were hovering at $105 for a long time with the cracked leather strap but from what I've read they are pretty much throw away cardboard quality so I didn't want to pay extra. I'm pretty sure they come from similar places like Parnis where Ebay is just for the resellers. So similar quality regardless of who you buy from. At $95-$15= $80 shipped I'm not expecting much. I just have a Tudor itch that needs to be scratched until I can afford a real one. And getting the chance to try on a Real Pelagos at an AD didn't help.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Still no updates on my Ward order tracking and no reply either from support or from Wera...


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

looking for no name one, and plan to stamp my own design logo on it, perfect homage.



AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ I just went for the cheapest one on a Nato Strap for $95 plus your choice of a Strap colour. Search for Corgeut 41mm. They were hovering at $105 for a long time with the cracked leather strap but from what I've read they are pretty much throw away cardboard quality so I didn't want to pay extra. I'm pretty sure they come from similar places like Parnis where Ebay is just for the resellers. So similar quality regardless of who you buy from. At $95-$15= $80 shipped I'm not expecting much. I just have a Tudor itch that needs to be scratched until I can afford a real one. And getting the chance to try on a Real Pelagos at an AD didn't help.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Thank you for that piece of info. You know, after all these years of collecting, I have owned the 2836 once in a Damasko DA36, which didn't have the two detents...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


A minor correction. The watch uses an ETA 2834-2. Same family of movements but this displays the whole day instead of the first three letters. The 2836 movement shows only the first three letters of the day.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

KirS124 said:


> Still no updates on my Ward order tracking and no reply either from support or from Wera...


I finally got tracking info, but no response to the original email.

I see the communication breakdown at CW as a major threat to their brand. They need to do something about it, and soon. I cannot recommend the brand over the poor front end service.


----------



## geauxtigers (Jul 26, 2013)

For folks who ordered a Chris Ward in the sale, about how long did it take for them to ship. Ordered mine Monday, curious what to expect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

Just popped up at WOW. Code GLYCINE25 for 25% off any......Glycine! Not sure how great the deals are vs Ms. Gooro etc. but just wanted to point it out as they have quite a decent selection of models.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Tokeiski said:


> Just popped up at WOW. Code GLYCINE25 for 25% off any......Glycine! Not sure how great the deals are vs Ms. Gooro etc. but just wanted to point it out as they have quite a decent selection of models.


They actually increase the price to compensate the discount typical of their MO. Eg the double twelve was 529 n now it's 700. With 25% off it's almost the same as before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Any preferred/recommended sellers for these on ebay?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Regarding the Corgeut, I bought one from greenstars0614. Make sure you make an offer. We had some back and forth and met in the middle.

This is my BB tester - no ADs near me at the time of purchase.Apart from a tight bezel at the start (all good now after a few rinses), mine has been spot on. Running approx +6 sec per day. Lume is Ok, has a screw down crown, sapphire and Miyota. No bezel play (common issue). The best part is that it is very comfortable on the wrist. I have the white indices with blue bezel.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

geauxtigers said:


> For folks who ordered a Chris Ward in the sale, about how long did it take for them to ship. Ordered mine Monday, curious what to expect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ordered 12/27, shipped 1/3, arrived NY 1/4. At my house today or tomorrow, hopefully.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> For 10x less than a Seamaster Professional or 15x less than a PO the C60 is about a micron away in quality fit and finish.
> 
> Think about it. If you walked into an Omega boutique and watch of the quality of a C60 had an Omega symbol on it, would you really notice it being worse than any of the rest of their lineup?
> 
> I and I'm sure many others certainly wouldn't.


Agree to disagree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

geauxtigers said:


> For folks who ordered a Chris Ward in the sale, about how long did it take for them to ship. Ordered mine Monday, curious what to expect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ordered 12/30, got shipping notification yesterday.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> I finally got tracking info, but no response to the original email.
> 
> I see the communication breakdown at CW as a major threat to their brand. They need to do something about it, and soon. I cannot recommend the brand over the poor front end service.


Some of the worst CS i've ever encountered. Total cluster #^%#!


----------



## The dali (Jul 19, 2015)

For the ladies...

Timex Women's Marathon | Resin Strap 50m Water Resistant | Analog Watch | eBay









Only $10 now on Ebay.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

w4tchnut said:


> Ordered 12/27, shipped 1/3, arrived NY 1/4. At my house today or tomorrow, hopefully.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered 2 on the 27th, at 8am. 1 shipped on the 30th and have no idea where it is.
Another shipped on the 3rd and its been stuck in Chicago for 2 days. Go figure.

BTW, never received shipping notice. It was like pulling teeth to get tracking through
emails from CW.... which i just received yesterday.


----------



## Satinux (Aug 21, 2015)

I order my Trident vintage 38mm on 27th too... just recive the shipped confirmation mail on 4th and still in the UK...  i use the tracking number directly on the Royal Mail site and today arrive to Heathrow finaly. Hope depart today the long way to Chile. If i got lucky my baby come to me next week.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

It's the inconsistency that most baffles me. I ordered on December 27, got my shipping confirmation the next day, and the tracking number has worked ever since. It's out for delivery today. I'd describe the experience as incredibly professional from start to finish, yet there are also people here who are understandably ready to pull their hair out. Odd that one company can create such disparate experiences from the same sale at the same time.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

itsreallydarren said:


> A minor correction. The watch uses an ETA 2834-2. Same family of movements but this displays the whole day instead of the first three letters. The 2836 movement shows only the first three letters of the day.


Thank you, I didn't know that.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> It's the inconsistency that most baffles me. I ordered on December 27, got my shipping confirmation the next day, and the tracking number has worked ever since. It's out for delivery today. I'd describe the experience as incredibly professional from start to finish, yet there are also people here who are understandably ready to pull their hair out. Odd that one company can create such disparate experiences from the same sale at the same time.


I ordered the C9 5 Days Auto in the early morning of 12/27 and since then the price has dropped twice from 38% to 40% to 50% off. The watch didn't ship until 1/3 right before the C9 goes on 50% sale on 1/4. Wera from CW told me that the price would be adjusted upon dispatch but that didn't happen. No answer to any follow up email.

All of this could've been resolved with a simple price adjustment but instead they'll be paying for an international return shipment and having to fulfill my second order with the lower price.


----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> For 10x less than a Seamaster Professional or 15x less than a PO the C60 is about a micron away in quality fit and finish.
> 
> Think about it. If you walked into an Omega boutique and watch of the quality of a C60 had an Omega symbol on it, would you really notice it being worse than any of the rest of their lineup?
> 
> I and I'm sure many others certainly wouldn't.


I definitely agree. I would love an Omega Speedmaster just for it's beauty and iconic design, but I consider my C60s to fierce competitors in terms of quality. The guys at Christopher Ward designed a watch that is high in quality at a reasonable price in a world where high prices are inextricably linked to the perception of quality. In horology, you can't be a luxury brand unless you charge a luxury price. But I would argue that if the CWs were $5k and fully using their in-house movement, we would regard them as a luxury brand.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

javadave61 said:


> I definitely agree. I would love an Omega Speedmaster just for it's beauty and iconic design, but I consider my C60s to fierce competitors in terms of quality. The guys at Christopher Ward designed a watch that is high in quality at a reasonable price in a world where high prices are inextricably linked to the perception of quality. In horology, you can't be a luxury brand unless you charge a luxury price. But I would argue that if the CWs were $5k and fully using their in-house movement, we would regard them as a luxury brand.


100% agree. Omega will always be an icon because of the Speedmaster Moonwatch. That watch and thus the brand is linked to one of the most momentous accomplishments in US history. I respect the heck out of Omega for making a timepiece capable of reliable operation in the harsh conditions of space. I will own one some day.

However, like you stated, if a C60 with the SH21 movement made it into the wrist of a few famous people, the price magically doubled in 10 years, and boutiques popped up on Copley and 5th Ave, all of a sudden Archie Luxury would be crying about how everyone needs one on their wrist.

Perception is everything.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> 100% agree. Omega will always be an icon because of the Speedmaster Moonwatch. That watch and thus the brand is linked to one of the most momentous accomplishments in US history. I respect the heck out of Omega for making a timepiece capable of reliable operation in the harsh conditions of space. I will own one some day.
> 
> However, like you stated, if a C60 with the SH21 movement made it into the wrist of a few famous people, the price magically doubled in 10 years, and boutiques popped up on Copley and 5th Ave, all of a sudden Archie Luxury would be crying about how everyone needs one on their wrist.
> 
> Perception is everything.


I respectfully agree and disagree.

The stoic/Fed in me says a watch tells time and accuracy is everything for time - get a gshock.

The engineer in me says a watch is a beautiful mechanical device - get a Jacquet Droz.

The affordables thread follower in me says a watch is what tells good time (+/- 20 sec per day) and I like how it looks - get something fashionable with quality at a reasonable price.

All in all, unless one's watch is 100% a tool for use or an engineering marvel to look at, we are all buying for some sort of fashion/feel good/look good/prestige, no? And at that point, it's almost all personal taste/feeling, and there's bound to be a majority who feel one brand is more fashionable/feel good/look good/prestigious than another. Doesn't make them "right" but it does make them the majority.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

How often do the GM dealers have the more colorful Eterna KonTiki in stock?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

geauxtigers said:


> For folks who ordered a Chris Ward in the sale, about how long did it take for them to ship. Ordered mine Monday, curious what to expect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ordered 12/27
Despatched 1/3
Sitting in Chicago customs 1/6
(That could be a 1 day to 2 week delay based on past experience)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

jk1492 said:


> How often do the GM dealers have the more colorful Eterna KonTiki in stock?


The fifth Thursday of every other month.

"The more colorful" as opposed to what? The "less colorful"?

Seriously, though, there are numerous KonTiki models; both current and discontinued. Most of the KonTiki models that have popped up on the GM sites over the past year or two have been from previous generations, but a few current models, too. I suppose the short answer is that there's really no rhyme or reason as to when they show up (pretty true about most watches that the GM sites stock). It does seem, though, that they have been appearing less frequently as of recently.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

T-hunter said:


> Some of the worst CS i've ever encountered. Total cluster #^%#!


You didnt buy an Anko then......that was.....special

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> You didnt buy an Anko then......that was.....special
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I sure did. That's why i said some of the worst. ;-)

At this point i'll just be happy when they show-up.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

more colorful = blue/white or black/orange. i.e., http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-1220-41-46-1184.html

Hopefully one of you sleuths will spot these and put it up here.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

I hope everyone gets his CW in a reasonable time. I am not sure how they are organized at the CW office but from my understanding they are still a small operation, and as far as I know Wera is still the one and only person dealing with customer service. With the holidays and the recent sale she must be totally overloaded, and probably stressed (I would)! I know that's not an excuse for not answering some emails, but I can understand the delay. When on several occasions I got in touch with her outside of the rush period she was always fast and very courteous in her replies. Once she even found a discontinued watch that I was asking for, and she offered it to me at a discount. 

That said my Trident left the UK and must be somewhere in Canada now, but Canada Post says they don't support tracking for registered mail from the UK. I'll wait and see then


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

jk1492 said:


> more colorful = blue/white or black/orange. i.e., http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-1220-41-46-1184.html
> 
> Hopefully one of you sleuths will spot these and put it up here.


Those have not popped up at the low prices they where in sometime sir. Likely your only bet to get a remotely good deal is the sales forum.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Tokeiski said:


> Just popped up at WOW. Code GLYCINE25 for 25% off any......Glycine! Not sure how great the deals are vs Ms. Gooro etc. but just wanted to point it out as they have quite a decent selection of models.


That makes the Golden Eye only $412 after befrugal... :think: Has it been this low before? I think the Gooroo had them but they sold out pretty quickly. It's not that I really need another watch but it has been on my want list for a while.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Sucks WoW bumps their prices up before they roll out the discount. I would have probably bought a Double Twelve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ordered my CW Trident Vintage PVD on 12/27 @8am, got it Wed 1/4 am. Love the watch, especially for $350 ( got the brown strap version).

BTW, thanks to the person who answered a question to someone about not being able to post due to slowness and they said to change to "linear". I had the same issue and when changed to linear can now post!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah I have liked that Golden Eye for sometime as well. Just not into black cases. Would have loved to get the similar one in silver case that was made for a (Dutch?) forum sometime ago.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

I know there are a bunch of INOX lurkers here - with HELLO17, this quartz infantry watch is down to $148.80


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> That makes the Golden Eye only $412 after befrugal... :think: Has it been this low before? I think the Gooroo had them but they sold out pretty quickly. It's not that I really need another watch but it has been on my want list for a while...


They went for $352 black friday on evine.


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Seiko SKS439 Chronograph $69 w/ code# *AFFCHRONO69

Seiko Chronograph SKS439 Men's Watch , watches*


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> That makes the Golden Eye only $412 after befrugal... :think: Has it been this low before? I think the Gooroo had them but they sold out pretty quickly. It's not that I really need another watch but it has been on my want list for a while. QUOTE]
> 
> Just a heads up.. I purchased this watch from Evine, The Watchery and WOW.
> They are using an old stock photo. All three are sending the new logo version.
> ...


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Alpina 130 Men's AL-860G4H6 Heritage Pilot Chronograph Black Watch $773 (list $3495) @ certified watch

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watch-brands/alpina-watches/alpina-130-men-s-al-860g4h6-heritage-pilot-chronograph-black-watch.html


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Disneydave said:


> I respectfully agree and disagree.
> 
> The stoic/Fed in me says a watch tells time and accuracy is everything for time - get a gshock.
> 
> ...


99% on-board but throwing another observation in your analysis, a lot of what you saying is true but there's also brand perceptions for us WUSers and more specifically the majority of people outside of this forum who doesn't know much about watches. This all equate to the perception of values, in both new and second-hand market - This is where brands such as CW struggles to identify themselves, for example: When you introduce a new model line, 1) how much do you spend on marketing? 2) how many do you allotted the factory to make? Ultimately in this case, perhaps they spend a bit too much on both; hence the huge discount, which leaves alot of people wondering if these are $300-$400 watches even if the quality says otherwise.
We all have limited budget on watches, flipping watches and moving on bigger/better things often time is the most painful way to learn your purchasing mistakes but you do gain more knowledge going forward.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

hamsterdams said:


> Sucks WoW bumps their prices up before they roll out the discount. I would have probably bought a Double Twelve.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They aren't the only ones that do this unfortunately. I have been keeping my eye on the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 w/ red bezel @ Watchstation for quite some time. Every time there's a sale or coupon code the price goes up. It's annoying but eventually you get an idea of what their bottom line price is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Yeah I have liked that Golden Eye for sometime as well. Just not into black cases. Would have loved to get the similar one in silver case that was made for a (Dutch?) forum sometime ago.
> View attachment 10426586


What a beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

This beauty came in from over the pond. I'm on the east coast of the US.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

For reference what were the details of the Chris Ward sale? How much were folks paying for their Tridents? And I'm guessing the sale is now over?

(Sorry it's a bit hard to search the thread--thanks!)


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

fuzzysquid said:


> For reference what were the details of the Chris Ward sale? How much were folks paying for their Tridents? And I'm guessing the sale is now over?
> 
> (Sorry it's a bit hard to search the thread--thanks!)


Sale still going I believe they are 30% off on the Tridents

https://www.christopherward.com/events/preview

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpAgetttt (Feb 26, 2016)

Keeper of Time said:


> This beauty came in from over the pond. I'm on the east coast of the US.
> View attachment 10427170


Bezel misalignment or just over a click?


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

petalz said:


> They actually increase the price to compensate the discount typical of their MO. Eg the double twelve was 529 n now it's 700. With 25% off it's almost the same as before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it depends on the model i guess. the golden eye went up by 20 bucks but with the 25% discount now it's still way cheaper.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> For 10x less than a Seamaster Professional or 15x less than a PO the C60 is about a micron away in quality fit and finish.
> 
> Think about it. If you walked into an Omega boutique and watch of the quality of a C60 had an Omega symbol on it, would you really notice it being worse than any of the rest of their lineup?
> 
> I and I'm sure many others certainly wouldn't.


As much as I adore my C60 (it's the watch I bought for the birth of my daughter), I would also disagree that it's a "micron" away in fit and finish from something Omega-level. The crown action is not as nice. The bezel action is not as nice. It's too thick (even though it is supposed to be 600m WR). The case finishing is appreciably better (more than a "micron") on my (old-school) Omega. CW is using basic ETA or Sellita movements compared to my old SMP 2255.80, which at least has a chronometer-grade, modified 2892 (and even in their basic dress models, with exhibition case backs, they use very plain, undecorated movements). And I don't have the new edition bracelet (which I hear has an amazing clasp), but I like the bracelet on my Omega quite a bit better (it's thinner and not nearly has pokey).
Is the C60 600 worth $400? OMG yes. Is it worth $600? Absolutely. Is it 90% of the way to an SMP? Probably. So if we're talking value for dollar proposition, the CW is certainly the way to go.
Would I be disappointed if the C60 600, in its current configuration, were placed along side the rest of the Omega lineup (maybe even at 1/2 of the cost of an SMP)? Maybe. Definitely if it kept its basic ETA or Sellita movement.
I don't disagree with the principal proposition-- CWs are awesome and punch their weight in the upper class of affordables. But I think I'm on the other side of the fence about whether they're just a "micron" away from an Omega.



fuzzysquid said:


> For reference what were the details of the Chris Ward sale? How much were folks paying for their Tridents? And I'm guessing the sale is now over?
> 
> (Sorry it's a bit hard to search the thread--thanks!)


I think the Trident Vintages were ~50% off originally... One could get one for less than $400 USD, if you paid in British Pounds and shipped outside the EU. See, e.g.: Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 2502

The 30% off is still going on, and you can get other Trident Pros for less than $500 USD (which is still a really great deal).


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The order from cheapestnatostraps form the BF sale finally arrived yesterday! Ordered on 11/30, shipped out on 12/9 and took a long time (about 3 weeks) to move between Germany and NYC. Do they still transport mail by boat and pigeons?

I like most of them except for the cheapest $14.95 straps they sell (in the middle and on the right). Wouldn't order those again as they feel cheap and plasticky. The others are all nice and can't complain about 6 straps (+1 free) for $68. Probably wouldn't order the cheapest straps again. Even when they are on sale, you get what you pay for.










Really like the hand made Stone Grey strap, perfect fit for the C60 Vintage.



















Sorry for the off-topic pictures but you all seem to like the vintage C60 (I got mine a year ago at full price). Before you ask, this strap is not available on cheapestnatostraps.com anymore. So back on topic, these straps were a good deal at 50% off. This German strap was bargain at $25. And the other ones at $10 as well. The cheapest leather straps for $7.50 are just cheap.


----------



## marquimsp (Jul 13, 2016)

fuzzysquid said:


> For reference what were the details of the Chris Ward sale? How much were folks paying for their Tridents? And I'm guessing the sale is now over?
> 
> (Sorry it's a bit hard to search the thread--thanks!)


In GBP:


----------



## DocHollidayDDS (Dec 11, 2016)

petalz said:


> They actually increase the price to compensate the discount typical of their MO. Eg the double twelve was 529 n now it's 700. With 25% off it's almost the same as before.


That may be true of the black Double Twelve (which they had as low as $489), but not the blue dial. I've been following price on that since just after Xmas, and the lowest WOW had it was $679. I left one in my cart several days ago with the best coupon I could find ($75 off) and was about to pay the $604 to get one (since gooroo didn't have this version) when they bumped the price to $699. I wasn't happy, so I cleared my cart and emailed Ms. GooRoo who told me that she expected blue ones in stock in "the next couple of months". So I resigned myself to wait, until I saw this deal posted. Just ordered one for $525, which I feel is a good price. Anyone who bought a Double Twelve from gooroo is welcome to PM me with the price they paid, maybe I'll regret not being more patient!

Thanks to the deal poster!


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

SpAgetttt said:


> Bezel misalignment or just over a click?


I was playing with the bezel before I took the pic.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> I think the Trident Vintages were ~50% off originally... One could get one for less than $400 USD, if you paid in British Pounds and shipped outside the EU. See, e.g.: Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 2502


Oh wow. $325 for a vintage 38... I definitely would have gotten one if I wasn't traveling and ignoring this thread. Probably for the best!

Thanks for all the quick replies everyone


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

fuzzysquid said:


> Oh wow. $325 for a vintage 38... I definitely would have gotten one if I wasn't traveling and ignoring this thread. Probably for the best!
> 
> Thanks for all the quick replies everyone


They are already showing up on the forums and eBay so check on watchrecon.com if you really want one. Some are selling because they want to make a profit, others because the 38mm is too small ("I thought it would wear bigger!"). I am sure some will be returned to Ward so they may be showing up again on their website.


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

Slightly off topic, but I've noticed a lot of the deals posted here show up shortly later on various Instagram accounts. Who else here is on Instagram? It would be cool to see some real world shots from forum members of their purchases based on this thread (I know I've made quite a few ?). 

My handle is @wrist_bling


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I don't Instagram but I saw this:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/drop-your-instagram-here-3905538.html



Uatu said:


> Slightly off topic, but I've noticed a lot of the deals posted here show up shortly later on various Instagram accounts. Who else here is on Instagram? It would be cool to see some real world shots from forum members of their purchases based on this thread (I know I've made quite a few ?).
> 
> My handle is @wrist_bling


----------



## Satinux (Aug 21, 2015)

I have very lucky in my black pvd 38mm vintage... a damm good deal i think. (is on the plane now).









Is in GBP... converted to US in my country is USD 350 +/-


----------



## SpAgetttt (Feb 26, 2016)

Keeper of Time said:


> I was playing with the bezel before I took the pic.


Great news, now I'll be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

phcollard said:


> I hope everyone gets his CW in a reasonable time. I am not sure how they are organized at the CW office but from my understanding they are still a small operation, and as far as I know Wera is still the one and only person dealing with customer service. With the holidays and the recent sale she must be totally overloaded, and probably stressed (I would)! I know that's not an excuse for not answering some emails, but I can understand the delay. When on several occasions I got in touch with her outside of the rush period she was always fast and very courteous in her replies. Once she even found a discontinued watch that I was asking for, and she offered it to me at a discount.
> 
> That said my Trident left the UK and must be somewhere in Canada now, but Canada Post says they don't support tracking for registered mail from the UK. I'll wait and see then


In my recent experience with CW I dealt with at least 3 customer service reps, and I know because I asked their names and had multiple interactions with them.

They were always courteous, but seemed disorganized and lacking in external and internal communication as messages did not get passed on between the reps, and communication back to me was often slow requiring me to follow up.

I think good intent is there, but they are either poorly structured and disorganized, or overwhelmed with the volume of orders they're dealing with.

As for the watch itself, the CW Trident Pro Ceramic definitely punches well above it's weight. I think it would suit somebody looking for a dressy diver as opposed to a tool watch. I would rate it's overall build and presentation on a similar level to my Tudor Black Bay.


----------



## HogHead III (Nov 25, 2016)

Anybody who ordered the Glycine F-104 from The Watchery on Christmas contact them about getting a black dial instead of white? I'm curious to see if it would be worth my time to contact them.


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks! I can't believe I missed that thread.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

This Squale 1521 made it here from Peter at Toptime, exactly what I expected. He was a pleasure to deal with, very communicative and I would highly recommend. Shipping time was only 2 days via FedEx from Slovakia to the Midwest, hard to beat that.

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4B45-AC94-51C7034EF404_zpsuj8vxqsd.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4DE6-99FE-7AB7903CC7D4_zpssm9fro2t.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## sayyes19 (Sep 23, 2015)

HogHead III said:


> Anybody who ordered the Glycine F-104 from The Watchery on Christmas contact them about getting a black dial instead of white? I'm curious to see if it would be worth my time to contact them.


I'm still on the fence about calling them and trying to send it back. I figure I'll give it the weekend. I really like the way it looks (even with black dial), but it might be a tad small for me and the fact that the strap barely fits around my wrist doesn't help. Will post in here if I talk to the.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Seiko Flightmaster Alarm Chronograph, white dial, model SNAB71P1, at DiscountShop.com for under $200, which you generally won't find anywhere, including Japan.

Be Frugal rebate takes it to $186.20.

I am sorely, sorely tempted. But think I need a white-dial diver more than a white-dial pilot watch.

http://www.discountshop.com/Seiko-Flightmaster-Pilot-SNAB71P1


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hamilton Valiant arrived from Ashford this afternoon. It was $299. The position of the date window on the black dial version bothered me a lot when I took a look at it about 5 years ago, but not so much on the silver dial in person. I like the simple black and silver color scheme.

40mm x 49mm










I immediately removed the bracelet and put it on a cordovan strap.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

$28.99 timex gmt are in stock
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Timex-Mens-In...Dial-T2P426-/262754535054?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

I bought one even tho may not look good on my puny wrist.. Ah well may be i like it or someone from this forum would take it


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Jaysembhi said:


> $28.99 timex gmt are in stock
> Timex Men's Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay


hate it...does not ship to the netherlands...


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Jaysembhi said:


> $28.99 timex gmt are in stock
> Timex Men's Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay


hate it...does not ship to the netherlands...


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

$2.00 for a Casio looking digital from China

Classic Men Women Retro Stainless Steel LCD Digital Sports Stopwatch Wrist Watch | eBay


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Why wait for somebody else to do it? If you want to return it, or exchange it, or perhaps receive a pricing concession to keep it since it wasn't as advertised, then contact them yourself. Not trying to be a jerk, but even if someone here did contact them already, who's to say that your outcome will be the same as theirs? To quote Dr. Karrass: "In Business As in Life, You Don't Get What You Deserve, You Get What You Negotiate".



HogHead III said:


> Anybody who ordered the Glycine F-104 from The Watchery on Christmas contact them about getting a black dial instead of white? I'm curious to see if it would be worth my time to contact them.


----------



## geauxtigers (Jul 26, 2013)

Keeper of Time said:


> This beauty came in from over the pond. I'm on the east coast of the US.
> View attachment 10427170


Ooooh the white is great looking. Mine is on the way now, on black leather. I'm glad the hands look better on pictures in person. On their site it looks like they could be kinda difficult to read. Do they contrast OK with the dial in person?

I keep hearing that it wears pretty hefty hope it doesn't overwhelm my wrist.


----------



## HogHead III (Nov 25, 2016)

Ok. Thing is, my watch didn't arrive until yesterday and I'm out of town at the moment. Maybe I got what was advertised. And as far as business is concerned, just lurking this thread for the last couple of months has shown me that a majority here understand the business end of this hobby much better than I. Thanks so much for the advice though.


dumberdrummer said:


> Why wait for somebody else to do it? If you want to return it, or exchange it, or perhaps receive a pricing concession to keep it since it wasn't as advertised, then contact them yourself. Not trying to be a jerk, but even if someone here did contact them already, who's to say that your outcome will be the same as theirs? To quote Dr. Karrass: "In Business As in Life, You Don't Get What You Deserve, You Get What You Negotiate".


----------



## Yukonjack (Nov 24, 2016)

Just a heads up that this is the same price without discounts as Amazon has it.

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Black-Leather-Chronograph-SKS439/dp/B00VGUB4BW

Edit - Sorry, didn't quote the post I was referring to.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Jaysembhi said:


> $28.99 timex gmt are in stock
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Timex-Mens-In...Dial-T2P426-/262754535054?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


Bought the black version with bracelet yesterday

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

T-hunter said:


> Some of the worst CS i've ever encountered. Total cluster #^%#!


Which I know to say a lot. This ain't your first rodeo.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

hiro1963 said:


> Hamilton Valiant arrived from Ashford this afternoon. It was $299. The position of the date window on the black dial version bothered me a lot when I took a look at it about 5 years ago, but not so much on the silver dial in person. I like the simple black and silver color scheme.
> 
> 40mm x 49mm
> 
> I immediately removed the bracelet and put it on a cordovan strap.


Nice, is that a Horotec tweezer from ofrei? I need to get me one of those!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Boy, am I glad that I listened to Strmwatch regarding the merits of the Deep Blue Hydro 91 strap vs. the Hydro 55! Just received the Hydro 91 today and it is worlds better than the Hydro 55! Stiffer (but in a good way!), better quality rubber and far more adjustable. Anyone who picked up a Deep Star 1000 or Juggernaut IV should do themselves a flavor and spring for the Hydro 91, especially since they're still on sale with the additional "CYBER" 40% discount.


----------



## Yukonjack (Nov 24, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Bought the black version with bracelet yesterday
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Seller is out of stock on Ebay now FYI.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

40% off at Gilt.com with code RUSH40 (maximum discount of $100) from 6-9pm EST only. A quick glance found that they have about a half dozen Glycines (each at "1 left"). A Combat 6 or Combat 7 looks like they could be had for $249. https://www.gilt.com/category/men/m...-watches-cases&q.display=&q.rows=48&q.start=0


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

uyebsk said:


> Nice, is that a Horotec tweezer from ofrei? I need to get me one of those!


Thanks. Yup, good eye. It's a Horotec one from ofrei. It works like a charm.

I had a Bergeon pliers many years ago, but it was a bit difficult to adjust. Then again, I was young and didn't know what I was doing. I like this Horotec one better personally. Simple and easy to use.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> 40% off at Gilt.com with code RUSH40 (maximum discount of $100) from 6-9pm EST only. A quick glance found that they have about a half dozen Glycines (each at "1 left"). A Combat 6 or Combat 7 looks like they could be had for $249. https://www.gilt.com/category/men/m...-watches-cases&q.display=&q.rows=48&q.start=0


There are also some attractive Filson watches for under $200.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I am sorely, sorely tempted. But think I need a white-dial diver more than a white-dial pilot watch.
> 
> Seiko SNAB71P1 Flightmaster Pilot Watch online - DiscountShop.com
> 
> View attachment 10428938


You don't need any watch. So go ahead and buy the Flightmaster. And enjoy it.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> You don't need any watch. So go ahead and buy the Flightmaster. And enjoy it.


That's a nice watch.... Hmmmm...my wife is gonna yank my credit card from my hand thru my ass


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Jaysembhi said:


> $28.99 timex gmt are in stock
> Timex Men's Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay


Got mine today. For a $28.99 watch it's not bad


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Yea, $28.99 GMT are out of stock again but the steel bracelet $53.99 are 4 left in stock 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Timex-Mens-In...Time-T2P424-/262663432813?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

DocHollidayDDS said:


> That may be true of the black Double Twelve (which they had as low as $489), but not the blue dial. I've been following price on that since just after Xmas, and the lowest WOW had it was $679. I left one in my cart several days ago with the best coupon I could find ($75 off) and was about to pay the $604 to get one (since gooroo didn't have this version) when they bumped the price to $699. I wasn't happy, so I cleared my cart and emailed Ms. GooRoo who told me that she expected blue ones in stock in "the next couple of months". So I resigned myself to wait, until I saw this deal posted. Just ordered one for $525, which I feel is a good price. Anyone who bought a Double Twelve from gooroo is welcome to PM me with the price they paid, maybe I'll regret not being more patient!
> 
> Thanks to the deal poster!


yes. I kept my eyes on the double twelve on Watchery and WOW too. When there was a $100 coupon on $489 I decided to pull the trigger. However, I couldn't get through when checked out with my shipping address. I suppose they ship internationally. Anyway, I think that price can be a benchmark for this watch and mates who are interested in. Cheers.

JR, Limes, Fortis, VSA, Seiko, Citizen, Casio


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

received my deep blue today , love everything about it except the bezel has a lot of slop and turn quite easy,was wondering if this is normal for this brand?


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

4jamie said:


> received my deep blue today , love everything about it except the bezel has a lot of slop and turn quite easy,was wondering if this is normal for this brand?


I've owned/own about 3-4 DB's and all of them have been pretty snug.


----------



## SpeedSeeker001 (Apr 12, 2016)

Ditto mine was very difficult to turn on the NATO diver 300m. I would have preferred something easier but still precise.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

4jamie said:


> View attachment 10431466
> received my deep blue today , love everything about it except the bezel has a lot of slop and turn quite easy,was wondering if this is normal for this brand?





stage12m said:


> I've owned/own about 3-4 DB's and all of them have been pretty snug.


Juggernaut III auto, Sea Ram auto, Deep Star, even the el cheapo $70 Protac 1000 Quartz with the 72 click bezel (wtf?) from Evine....all were right tight.


----------



## bullet3z (Mar 18, 2015)

For those of you waiting on your DB Juggernaut IV's. These things are on the big side. I knew it was going to be big. But I was not sure what to expect. There is no doubt that you are wearing it when it's on. The Bezel has a very nice positive click.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

RyanD said:


> There are also some attractive Filson watches for under $200.


If only the filsons weren't the size of a baby t-rex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

4jamie said:


> View attachment 10431466
> received my deep blue today , love everything about it except the bezel has a lot of slop and turn quite easy,was wondering if this is normal for this brand?


My bezel feels sloppy as well, customer service seems lacking. Super easy to turn, I noticed a few others who experienced this as well. Let me know if you get anywhere if you even plan to exchange.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Boy, am I glad that I listened to Strmwatch regarding the merits of the Deep Blue Hydro 91 strap vs. the Hydro 55! Just received the Hydro 91 today and it is worlds better than the Hydro 55! Stiffer (but in a good way!), better quality rubber and far more adjustable. Anyone who picked up a Deep Star 1000 or Juggernaut IV should do themselves a flavor and spring for the Hydro 91, especially since they're still on sale with the additional "CYBER" 40% discount.


Their PU bracelet is also 40% off with code, might work well with your black deep star...


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> 100% agree. Omega will always be an icon because of the Speedmaster Moonwatch. That watch and thus the brand is linked to one of the most momentous accomplishments in US history. I respect the heck out of Omega for making a timepiece capable of reliable operation in the harsh conditions of space. I will own one some day.
> 
> However, like you stated, if a C60 with the SH21 movement made it into the wrist of a few famous people, the price magically doubled in 10 years, and boutiques popped up on Copley and 5th Ave, all of a sudden Archie Luxury would be crying about how everyone needs one on their wrist.
> 
> Perception is everything.


Sorry if I'm wrong, but didn't the Speedmaster Moonwatch
pop its crystal, and the Bulova backup was actually the 'Moonwatch'?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Here's a pic of the dog bowl shaped Timex 3GMT....and the indiglo!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

4jamie said:


> View attachment 10431466
> received my deep blue today , love everything about it except the bezel has a lot of slop and turn quite easy,was wondering if this is normal for this brand?


I've had 4 Master 1000's and the bezels on all of them have had no play at all. Send DB an email and I'm sure that Stan or Ariella will make it right. I have had a couple of issues with a Deep Blue or Air Blue watch, and they have always taken care of the issue.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

eddiegee said:


> Sorry if I'm wrong, but didn't the Speedmaster Moonwatch
> pop its crystal, and the Bulova backup was actually the 'Moonwatch'?


Buzz Alderin wore the Omega Speed Master first on the moon. Omega SMP was also the first in Space. Being from Houston NASA has a gaint SPM hanging on the wall.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Duty Free Island Shop has a nice-looking black-dial Citizen automatic dress watch with a sapphire crystal, NP4040-54E, for $198. Most others are $260 to well into the $300s.

(Will I ever tire of black-dial watches? I think not.)

Citizen Luxury Automatic Japan Sapphire Gents Watch NP4040-54E | eBay


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Area Trend has a Timex T5K562 "Mid Size Health Touch Plus Heart Rate Monitor and Fitness Tool" (I'm identifying it from other websites; their description doesn't call it that), for $10.95.

They're $50 everywhere else.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/timex-mens-ironman-t5k562-digital-resin-quartz-watch-1681890882


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Here's a pic of the dog bowl shaped Timex 3GMT....and the indiglo!


Excellent pictures. I've been meaning to take some shots of the GMT (have the same model, picked up during one of the many times they've shown up on these bargain threads) but my photography ranks up there with still shots of the Patterson bigfoot footage.
My wife has nicknamed the Timex GMT the white whale, based on all the 'just missed it--AGAIN!' comments Timex's handful-at-a-time eBay sales garner.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

nordwulf said:


> The order from cheapestnatostraps form the BF sale finally arrived yesterday! Ordered on 11/30, shipped out on 12/9 and took a long time (about 3 weeks) to move between Germany and NYC. Do they still transport mail by boat and pigeons?
> 
> I like most of them except for the cheapest $14.95 straps they sell (in the middle and on the right). Wouldn't order those again as they feel cheap and plasticky. The others are all nice and can't complain about 6 straps (+1 free) for $68. Probably wouldn't order the cheapest straps again. Even when they are on sale, you get what you pay for.
> 
> ...


So the ones you say to stay away from are all the 5 leather straps not the natos?


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

Cary5500 said:


> My bezel feels sloppy as well, customer service seems lacking. Super easy to turn, I noticed a few others who experienced this as well. Let me know if you get anywhere if you even plan to exchange.
> 
> Just sent them a email , will wait and see the response keep ya posted


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

KrisOK said:


> I've had 4 Master 1000's and the bezels on all of them have had no play at all. Send DB an email and I'm sure that Stan or Ariella will make it right. I have had a couple of issues with a Deep Blue or Air Blue watch, and they have always taken care of the issue.


Their CS seems to bit hit or miss. I had an alignment issue with a daynight rescue gmt I picked up from them a while back, and they didn't really seem to care at all. Instead of offering to fix it, they said that it can be difficult to align the bezel up correctly, and after pushing them to resolve it, they said I could send the watch back on my dime, and they'll "try" to fix it. Needless to say I sold off the watch and havent bought a deep blue since, which is sad since they have some nice pieces, and the tritium they use is some of the best and brightest.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Their CS seems to bit hit or miss. I had an alignment issue with a daynight rescue gmt I picked up from them a while back, and they didn't really seem to care at all. Instead of offering to fix it, they said that it can be difficult to align the bezel up correctly, and after pushing them to resolve it, they said I could send the watch back on my dime, and they'll "try" to fix it. Needless to say I sold off the watch and havent bought a deep blue since, which is sad since they have some nice pieces, and the tritium they use is some of the best and brightest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Well I hope they don't pull some ******* like that with me. I'll have to book a flight and throw my watch through the window and fly home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelinman (Apr 14, 2016)

Buffalo Wings said:


> Anybody here have any experience with inventoryadjusters(dot)com? They're supposedly accredited by the BBB and the vast majority of the reviews I found through a quick google search suggests that they're legit. I'm considering taking a swing on the Citizen Eco-Drive Mens Calender Blue Dial World Timer Watch BU2021-51L (can't post links yet =[ ). Appears to be a great deal even if it does have minor scratches (many people online have said their watches arrived looking brand new).


I have also purchased from inventory adjusters and had a good experience. Nice watch at a good price in practically new condition.


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

Cary5500 said:


> Well I hope they don't pull some ******* like that with me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You may want to re-phrase that. I don't think it means what you think it means.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

nordwulf said:


> They are already showing up on the forums and eBay so check on watchrecon.com if you really want one. Some are selling because they want to make a profit, others because the 38mm is too small ("I thought it would wear bigger!"). I am sure some will be returned to Ward so they may be showing up again on their website.


There are things I would pay a hefty premium for and there are things I only enjoy if I know I got a great deal...

$325 means I would buy one for me and another for a friend. $550 (current asking in the sales forum) means I'll just wait for the next deal. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

jeacock said:


> You may want to re-phrase that. I don't think it means what you think it means.


 It's my signature word. Though maybe slightly inappropriate for the topic at hand. Law enforcement life late night words come to life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

jlow28 said:


> Buzz Alderin wore the Omega Speed Master first on the moon. Omega SMP was also the first in Space.


I'm not sure if you are talking about Omega specifically or watches in general. If it's the latter, Sturmanskie or Rodina (there is debate about this) was the first in orbit, and Strela was the first in an EVA.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

a newbie here and have found the prices requested on the sales forum interesting. first, I'm a capitalist and a seller can price a watch for sale for whatever price they fancy. so I don't take offense if anyone is in business ("buy for one, sell for two", The Greek, Season Two of The Wire). but if we know that the seller recently bought the watch on the grey market from a large seller or from some other large well-known internet source, and if the original source has a known price and is known to have that same inventory and those same specials from time to time, then isn't the "market price" pretty clearly established? why would buyers here pay 2X a few months later? 

that said, I know that no markets is completely efficient and transparent, but it would seem THIS marketplace, made up of seemingly extremely well educated folks obsessed with watches with so much information at their disposal, would result in a marketplace where everyone is equally informed. curious.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

N.Caffrey said:


> So the ones you say to stay away from are all the 5 leather straps not the natos?


The leather straps are nice for the price. The less expensive KVARNSJÖ without the black inside are the ones I wouldn't order again. But after the 50% discount, it's hard to complain about a $7.50 leather strap, The two piece fabric straps are nice and worth the price I paid for them.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> If only the filsons weren't the size of a baby t-rex.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really, they are much the size of the steinhart ocean series. Not tiny but certainly not huge

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sayyes19 (Sep 23, 2015)

jk1492 said:


> a newbie here and have found the prices requested on the sales forum interesting. first, I'm a capitalist and a seller can price a watch for sale for whatever price they fancy. so I don't take offense if anyone is in business ("buy for one, sell for two", The Greek, Season Two of The Wire). but if we know that the seller recently bought the watch on the grey market from a large seller or from some other large well-known internet source, and if the original source has a known price and is known to have that same inventory and those same specials from time to time, then isn't the "market price" pretty clearly established? why would buyers here pay 2X a few months later?
> 
> that said, I know that no markets is completely efficient and transparent, but it would seem THIS marketplace, made up of seemingly extremely well educated folks obsessed with watches with so much information at their disposal, would result in a marketplace where everyone is equally informed. curious.


I've wondered this as well. I guess they get bites from the ones not on the affordable forum?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jk1492 said:


> a newbie here and have found the prices requested on the sales forum interesting. first, I'm a capitalist and a seller can price a watch for sale for whatever price they fancy. so I don't take offense if anyone is in business ("buy for one, sell for two", The Greek, Season Two of The Wire). but if we know that the seller recently bought the watch on the grey market from a large seller or from some other large well-known internet source, and if the original source has a known price and is known to have that same inventory and those same specials from time to time, then isn't the "market price" pretty clearly established? why would buyers here pay 2X a few months later?
> 
> that said, I know that no markets is completely efficient and transparent, but it would seem THIS marketplace, made up of seemingly extremely well educated folks obsessed with watches with so much information at their disposal, would result in a marketplace where everyone is equally informed. curious.


Short memories and sales don't last forever unless you are Glycine, eterna, alpina, hamilton, or the other 1/2 dozen brands that ALWAYS show up on this thread.

Not everyone frequents this thread either. Also some Brands like halios and steinhart defy logic on resale pricing. Cward does not fit that catagory.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Jason Wyatt said:


> I've wondered this as well. I guess they get bites from the ones not on the affordable forum?


This. I would imagine most of the people buying from those reselling deals they found on this thread are in fact not people who actively read this thread. This thread definitely seems to have a dedicated following but that doesn't mean everyone trawling the for sale forum reads here.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

jeacock said:


> You may want to re-phrase that. I don't think it means what you think it means.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Short memories and sales don't last forever unless you are Glycine, eterna, alpina, hamilton, or the other 1/2 dozen brands that ALWAYS show up on this thread.
> 
> Not everyone frequents this thread either. Also some Brands like halios and steinhart defy logic on resale pricing. Cward does not fit that catagory.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I think I've come to the right thread then. I'd like to round out my collection with those kind of watches before taking the plunge into deeper waters. A Kontiki, maybe a Hammy chronograph, an Alpina, etc. Not that familiar with Glycine or Christopher Ward.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Anyone have a heads up on any deals for NATO or rubber straps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for the lead on this guys. Took a bit over a week to arrive from ashford. I think it was $590 and I am giving the befrugal thing a shot... if it actually works out it'll knock about $50 off.

So, $540 for a Swiss made watch with a Valjoux 7753. Not bad.

I know there was a sale were these were even less a few weeks further back, but ; 1. I missed it and 2. At 500 and change, it still feels like a decent deal. I think what I paid is still available using the "hello17" code for 20% off and $50 back from befrugal (which I am still skeptical about paying off).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Cary5500 said:


> Anyone have a heads up on any deals for NATO or rubber straps?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm always happy with the heavy duty NATOs from clockwork synergy. They're nice and thick and have great texture. There are always 15% off codes floating around. There's always something on sale too.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

mikksteel said:


> I'm always happy with the heavy duty NATOs from clockwork synergy. They're nice and thick and have great texture. There are always 15% off codes floating around. There's always something on sale too.


and let's not forget their indestructible little boxes the straps come in.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

For all the guys newer to the scene, dont forget www.watchrecon.com for all used watches bought together in one place from the 6 larger forums, cheers


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

What do you think of this Alpina nightlife ?


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Sean779 said:


> mikksteel said:
> 
> 
> > I'm always happy with the heavy duty NATOs from clockwork synergy. They're nice and thick and have great texture. There are always 15% off codes floating around. There's always something on sale too.
> ...


Haha everytime clockworksynergy strap shows in mail with the box my wife gets mad thinking i bought a new watch. And i have to open the big box with just a strap in front of her to assure her it is only a strap???


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Just threw a Craigslist level lowball offer at Watchgooroo for one of these. 0% chance they accept


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I ordered one from AMZN for 114.99. It ended up being DOA. Returned.

It's quartz

Edit: FYI - My Certified-Watch-Store Tissot purchase was fulfilled by Lux Time.



4jamie said:


> What do you think of this Alpina nightlife ?
> View attachment 10435338


----------



## Yukonjack (Nov 24, 2016)

Cobia said:


> For all the guys newer to the scene, dont forget www.watchrecon.com for all used watches bought together in one place from the 6 larger forums, cheers


Yup, great site. I have been trolling it for a little while now looking for a Seiko Panda Chrono, but no luck just yet. Fingers crossed


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Just threw a Craigslist level lowball offer at Watchgooroo for one of these. 0% chance they accept


If succeed pls do pm me. Eyeing on this too...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

Had a quick look and don't think this has been posted yet. A rare UK bargain on a great watch!

Bulova Men's Moon Watch Apollo 15 1971 Replica with Exclusive High Frequency Quartz Movement, Black Dial Chronograph Display and Black Leather Strap 96B251 https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01BWO0NG8/ref=cm_sw_r_em_apa_HjqCybDDMG29G

£271.45 on prime

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

Limited to the first 107 orders

ARAGON Predator 50 Automatic 
Our Price: $250.00
*Sale Price: $88.00*
You save $162.00!

https://www.aragonwatch.com/PREDATOR_s/377.htm


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> The leather straps are nice for the price. The less expensive KVARNSJÖ without the black inside are the ones I wouldn't order again. But after the 50% discount, it's hard to complain about a $7.50 leather strap, The two piece fabric straps are nice and worth the price I paid for them.


100% Agree. I ordered some of these during the BF sale and had the same impression. One will live on my SNK807, but those cheaper Kvarnsjo leather straps are not up to snuff for some nicer watches. I would try the padded kvarnsjo, though, hoping a bit of thickness gives the strap a better feel.

I also ordered one of the Horween Shell Cordovan straps (black), and it's really nice. The polish is slightly shinier on the clasp side, but you can't tell when you're wearing it, and I look forward to seeing how it ages. I'd definitely order their Horween again (at discounted price).

Last thought -- their clasps are adequate, but nothing special. For the price, it's not a complaint; I am just letting folks know.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

rudesiggy said:


> 100% Agree. I ordered some of these during the BF sale and had the same impression. One will live on my SNK807, but those cheaper Kvarnsjo leather straps are not up to snuff for some nicer watches. I would try the padded kvarnsjo, though, hoping a bit of thickness gives the strap a better feel.
> 
> I also ordered one of the Horween Shell Cordovan straps (black), and it's really nice. The polish is slightly shinier on the clasp side, but you can't tell when you're wearing it, and I look forward to seeing how it ages. I'd definitely order their Horween again (at discounted price).
> 
> Last thought -- their clasps are adequate, but nothing special. For the price, it's not a complaint; I am just letting folks know.





nordwulf said:


> The leather straps are nice for the price. The less expensive KVARNSJÖ without the black inside are the ones I wouldn't order again. But after the 50% discount, it's hard to complain about a $7.50 leather strap, The two piece fabric straps are nice and worth the price I paid for them.


so this one here is a no go? Kvarnsjö Vintage Royal Blue â€" Cheapest NATO Straps

Should I stick to the suade strap options?
Kvarnsjö Suede Vintage Red â€" Cheapest NATO Straps

Other than watchgecko, crown and buckle, clockwork any other sites for affordable straps?
Thanks again guys


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

N.Caffrey said:


> Other than watchgecko, crown and buckle, clockwork any other sites for affordable straps?
> Thanks again guys


Panatime


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)

Cobia said:


> For all the guys newer to the scene, dont forget www.watchrecon.com for all used watches bought together in one place from the 6 larger forums, cheers


For those of us newer to the scene, what are the 6 larger forums?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## poopmat (Apr 1, 2013)

Are these any good?
its the same people that made android correct?
they are pretty but 50mm seems kind of big



sobertram said:


> Limited to the first 107 orders
> 
> ARAGON Predator 50 Automatic
> Our Price: $250.00
> ...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

This isn't an all time great deal but maybe a solid deal. After receiving a mini grail this week, this watch is back on my radar. Jomashop has the Longines Legend Diver on flash sale for $1495.

http://www.jomashop.com/longines-mens-watch-l36744500.html

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...42C0-BCF9-B93C0A95B3A1_zpshrv9w2it.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

N.Caffrey said:


> so this one here is a no go? Kvarnsjö Vintage Royal Blue â€" Cheapest NATO Straps
> 
> Should I stick to the suade strap options?
> Kvarnsjö Suede Vintage Red â€" Cheapest NATO Straps
> ...


I purchased the "Kvarnsjo Leather," so I guess I shouldn't definitively judge the Kvarnsjo Vintage. By the pictures, it looks a bit thicker. That being said, I bet it will still be a good value for the price.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

poopmat said:


> Are these any good?
> its the same people that made android correct?
> they are pretty but 50mm seems kind of big


Aragon watches are well made, in the same league as deep blue. New brand name after android brand discontinued.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

N.Caffrey said:


> so this one here is a no go? Kvarnsjö Vintage Royal Blue â€" Cheapest NATO Straps
> 
> Should I stick to the suade strap options?
> Kvarnsjö Suede Vintage Red â€" Cheapest NATO Straps


The Vintage Kvarnsjö straps with the black inside are pretty decent and a good deal for the money with discounts. But they still feel like some kind of cheaper bonded leather, don't expect a high quality leather made from one piece.

View attachment 10438298


View attachment 10438306


The regular Kvarnsjö with the inside the same color as the outside are the ones to avoid.

View attachment 10438314


Spend a little more and get something like a Fluco Record that I recently got. Very nice quality for $22. http://www.holbensfinewatchbands.com/fluco-record-buffalo-grain-leather-blue/

Soft inside liner and very comfortable to wear. Actually the most comfortable of all the leather watch straps I have.


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

ToM appears to have a new watch sale up, lots of higher end stuff. Prices are meh though.

Really wish I got one of those Tudor Grantours. Damn.


----------



## lloydchristmas (Nov 13, 2014)

Does anyone recall what the Christopher Ward Vintage Tridents sold for?


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

lloydchristmas said:


> Does anyone recall what the Christopher Ward Vintage Tridents sold for?


50% off RRP on the UK site. (less VAT if you're outside the EU)


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Almost pulled the trigger on a CW C60 COSC with the SH21 but I saw their new logo that's coming and it's atrocious. Not sure how that's going to impact the brand.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

N.Caffrey said:


> Other than watchgecko, crown and buckle, clockwork any other sites for affordable straps?
> Thanks again guys


I've bought some Barton leather quick release straps and I like them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToXic said:


> Almost pulled the trigger on a CW C60 COSC with the SH21 but I saw their new logo that's coming and it's atrocious. Not sure how that's going to impact the brand.


It will make the old models more valuable.

The new logo looks horrible on the first watches they used it on. Some of the new ones look better though.

Horrible:









Not bad:


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

RyanD said:


> It will make the old models more valuable.
> 
> The new logo looks horrible on the first watches they used it on. Some of the new ones look better though.


It's funny because I think the main reason I don't own one of the CWs that were just on sale is because I can't stand the old logo. I like the new one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

jk1492 said:


> a newbie here and have found the prices requested on the sales forum interesting. first, I'm a capitalist and a seller can price a watch for sale for whatever price they fancy. so I don't take offense if anyone is in business ("buy for one, sell for two", The Greek, Season Two of The Wire). but if we know that the seller recently bought the watch on the grey market from a large seller or from some other large well-known internet source, and if the original source has a known price and is known to have that same inventory and those same specials from time to time, then isn't the "market price" pretty clearly established? why would buyers here pay 2X a few months later?
> 
> that said, I know that no markets is completely efficient and transparent, but it would seem THIS marketplace, made up of seemingly extremely well educated folks obsessed with watches with so much information at their disposal, would result in a marketplace where everyone is equally informed. curious.


This is the reason I most often flip my watches on eBay, not here. I obviously want to maximize my return (as we're most often taking some loss on a flipped watch), and that's difficult to do with people who are so on-it like here.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

sobertram said:


> Limited to the first 107 orders
> 
> ARAGON Predator 50 Automatic
> Our Price: $250.00
> ...


50mm on a mostly-dial watch.

Oh, Wing.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> 50mm on a mostly-dial watch.
> 
> Oh, Wing.


Yeh, apparently he missed the 'huge watches are no longer the fashion' memo.


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

NJrider said:


> For those of us newer to the scene, what are the 6 larger forums?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


These are the forums on WatchRecon (the ones with asterisks are the ones I believe are the 6 larger forums):


Breitling Watch Source
Chronocentric Chronotrader**
Omega Forums**
Paneristi
Seiko & Citizen Watch Forum
The Rolex Forums**
Timezone**
Vintage Rolex Forum
Wallet Friendly Watch Watch Forum
Watch Freeks
Watchnet**
Watchuseek**
Wrist Sushi


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> 50mm on a mostly-dial watch.
> 
> Oh, Wing.


It's truly nasty isn't it.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> It's funny because I think the main reason I don't own one of the CWs that were just on sale is because I can't stand the old logo. I like the new one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The old logo definitely was terrible: "CHR. WARD"
New logo not much better, but some of the designs are starting to grow on me.

It's a real shame because they make excellent quality watches.


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

It's gonna be atrocious on the tridents though. Stylistic clash for sure.

I'm still debating it, I like the red and black, and I'm intrigued by the SH21 and it's 5 day supply (one less watch I have to wind every night), but I don't wanna get burnt. I never see the SH21's for sale used.

And with the conversion rate from CAD it's almost 2 grand.


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)

Penfold36 said:


> These are the forums on WatchRecon (the ones with asterisks are the ones I believe are the 6 larger forums):
> 
> 
> Breitling Watch Source
> ...


THANK YOU!!!!
Much appreciated!

Is there a support group for those of us who are ready to admit that we have a problem!?!

I definitely need to sell a few.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

NJrider said:


> Is there a support group for those of us who are ready to admit that we have a problem!?!


You're posting in it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

We don't support. We enable.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WhiteRain said:


> We don't support. We enable.


Right.

Supporting would be telling you about the deal and encouraging you to be wise.

We tell you about the deal and walk away.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

FINALLY

Timex Men's Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay

timex gmt white dial finally up $30


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Right.
> 
> Supporting would be telling you about the deal and encouraging you to be wise.
> 
> We tell you about the deal and walk away.


Yeah I can see that I'm not going to get any support from this crew!


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

EDIT: And gone in a flash

White dialled Timex 3GMT are back for $28.99. Last one available.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Yeh, apparently he missed the 'huge watches are no longer the fashion' memo.


Not true - Wing sells out of the 50MM versions well before the 45MM versions when the same model watch is offered.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Not a watch deal, but watch related. You can get a Wolf Windsor 10 piece box from Bed Bath and Beyond for $76.79 before tax if you are patient enough to wait for a 20% off coupon code to be email to you. They call it the Viceroy but it is the black/grey Windsor. https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...ch-storage-box-with-cover-in-black/1042223610 It is going for $96 on Amazon right now.

To get the 20% go to this website and submit your mobile number. https://app.bedbathandbeyond.com/bed-bath-beyond-coupon/text-offers.cfm They will text you a 20% code within 24 hours good for 1 item online or in store. One time use only and one per number.

Mine came in flawless condition. Very nice box, but be aware it is faux leather.















Hmmm. Looks like I need a blue face watch. Maybe save for a Tudor Pelagos or BB Blue or perhaps a CW Moonphase...


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Yeh, apparently he missed the 'huge watches are no longer the fashion' memo.


WHAT??? "Huge watches are no longer the fashion". What will I do with all of my Invictas??? :-d


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is the reason I most often flip my watches on eBay, not here. I obviously want to maximize my return (as we're most often taking some loss on a flipped watch), and that's difficult to do with people who are so on-it like here.


Except for the fact that eBay wants your first born male child in fees. I've usually been able to sell my watches on F29 for close to what I paid. Then again, the prices that I pay originally are usually pretty good. I rarely buy a watch anymore that isn't heavily discounted. I've never tried to make a profit on the watches that I've sold, just recoup most of my costs.


----------



## SawDoc441 (Sep 12, 2016)

Cobia said:


> For all the guys newer to the scene, dont forget www.watchrecon.com for all used watches bought together in one place from the 6 larger forums, cheers


I am one of the newer guys, thank you! Just what I need, another place to oogle at watches.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## DocHollidayDDS (Dec 11, 2016)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> It's funny because I think the main reason I don't own one of the CWs that were just on sale is because I can't stand the old logo. I like the new one


Pretty much the main reason I've never bought a CW is because I can't stand any logo they've ever used on their dials. I've got to believe that we've got at least a dozen or so graphic designers hanging around this forum that could make a very nice logo using just their initials.

Pretty much this same thing is keeping me from trying out a Dan Henry 1963. Well, that and the fact that I'm not a big fan of quartz.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

I just got a notice from Amazon that the Invicta 8926 dropped to 46.76. this is the non-coin edge model.


----------



## jlee910 (Jan 26, 2010)

gregington said:


> EDIT: And gone in a flash
> 
> White dialled Timex 3GMT are back for $28.99. Last one available.
> 
> ...


Argh... Missed it again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

N8G said:


> Not a watch deal, but watch related. You can get a Wolf Windsor 10 piece box from Bed Bath and Beyond for $76.79 before tax if you are patient enough to wait for a 20% off coupon code to be email to you. They call it the Viceroy but it is the black/grey Windsor. https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...ch-storage-box-with-cover-in-black/1042223610 It is going for $96 on Amazon right now.
> 
> To get the 20% go to this website and submit your mobile number. https://app.bedbathandbeyond.com/bed-bath-beyond-coupon/text-offers.cfm They will text you a 20% code within 24 hours good for 1 item online or in store. One time use only and one per number.
> 
> ...


Excellent price for the 10-piece and an excellent product. I've got the 10-piece and 15-piece and I'm impressed with the quality of both.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Excellent price for the 10-piece and an excellent product. I've got the 10-piece and 15-piece and I'm impressed with the quality of both.


Now I feel like ordering some fried chicken.


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

amazon has some g shocks and casios on the "todays deals" now. have fun shopping!


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

TAG Heuer Men's WAY2113.BA0910 Analog Display Swiss Automatic Silver Watch 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QE6P3YW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_bzzCybBH27SXQ

Tag Aquaracer on lightning deal (Prime early access) right now for $913.

Cheapest I see this model elsewhere is about $1300. Hurry if you want it only 4 in stock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

qrocks said:


> amazon has some g shocks and casios on the "todays deals" now. have fun shopping!


And the overseas shipping is reasonable too! Shame I can only order one as I'd have picked up another for a gift.

I picked up the AE-1200-WHD-1A for $17.99. Five and a half hours left for this one.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

qrocks said:


> amazon has some g shocks and casios on the "todays deals" now. have fun shopping!


Hmmm the classic GShock for 30 bucks is a pretty good deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

N8G said:


> Not a watch deal, but watch related. You can get a Wolf Windsor 10 piece box from Bed Bath and Beyond for $76.79 before tax if you are patient enough to wait for a 20% off coupon code to be email to you. They call it the Viceroy but it is the black/grey Windsor. https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...ch-storage-box-with-cover-in-black/1042223610 It is going for $96 on Amazon right now.
> 
> To get the 20% go to this website and submit your mobile number. https://app.bedbathandbeyond.com/bed-bath-beyond-coupon/text-offers.cfm They will text you a 20% code within 24 hours good for 1 item online or in store. One time use only and one per number.
> 
> ...


Looks nice but unfortunately the price has gone up to Amazon level price..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

hamsterdams said:


> Hmmm the classic GShock for 30 bucks is a pretty good deal.


Yes it it. I also picked this one up too. This one as a gift for a friend who has been thinking about buying it. Hopefully he doesn't buy one before his birthday.

DW-5600-1V - $30.39


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

jlee910 said:


> Argh... Missed it again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got one today, I literally kept a tab open on my computer and kept refreshing it often and when it said three available I bought one. Depends how bad you want one.


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> TAG Heuer Men's WAY2113.BA0910 Analog Display Swiss Automatic Silver Watch
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QE6P3YW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_bzzCybBH27SXQ
> 
> Tag Aquaracer on lightning deal (Prime early access) right now for $913.
> ...


I can't believe nobody is scooping these up yet. It's such a great price. I've literally been staring at it for 45 minutes. If I didn't have basically the same watch (the version before this one), I would have already purchased it. Or in the alternative, if it was the blue or silver dialed one, I would have purchased it as well.


----------



## InlandSurfer (Nov 1, 2016)

The "Casio Royale" (see this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/digi...-casio-ae1200-aka-casio-royale-939510-45.html) is available on an Amazon Lightning Deal for $17.99 (ends in about 5 hours).

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-AE1200WHD-1A-Stainless-Steel-Digital/dp/B0094B79CI









EDIT: Just noticed that Gregington posted this earlier.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

you think I could trade that Tag Aquaracer pretty easily? maybe for a used Seamaster (doubtful) or a new Aquis (maybe?). I really don't want another Tag but that does seem to be a great deal. $400 less than Joma.


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

jk1492 said:


> you think I could trade that Tag Aquaracer pretty easily? maybe for a used Seamaster (doubtful) or a new Aquis (maybe?). I really don't want another Tag but that does seem to be a great deal. $400 less than Joma.


Likely not, A quick scan of watchrecon shows they go for about 700USD used.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

InlandSurfer said:


> The "Casio Royale" (see this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/digi...-casio-ae1200-aka-casio-royale-939510-45.html) is available on an Amazon Lightning Deal for $17.99 (ends in about 5 hours).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-AE1200WHD-1A-Stainless-Steel-Digital/dp/B0094B79CI
> 
> View attachment 10443242


I like Amazon's "party" time easter egg pic better -


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

heavyjumbo said:


> Not true - Wing sells out of the 50MM versions well before the 45MM versions when the same model watch is offered.


That'll happen when the only customer base left buying from you is elephants.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I was watching this deal but totally forgot about it. Just got back from dinner and saw your post. Thanks for the reminder.



InlandSurfer said:


> The "Casio Royale" (see this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/digi...-casio-ae1200-aka-casio-royale-939510-45.html) is available on an Amazon Lightning Deal for $17.99 (ends in about 5 hours).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-AE1200WHD-1A-Stainless-Steel-Digital/dp/B0094B79CI
> 
> View attachment 10443242


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> Looks nice but unfortunately the price has gone up to Amazon level price..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You gotta read the whole post. There is a coupon code required.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Amazon also has the black resin for $14, prime eligible https://www.amazon.com/Casio-AE1200...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=485KQ2G5D4ZAXKT5XPWE


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Amazon warehouse deal has Oris BC 3 Sportsman/Advanced for under $550. Some packaging issues and tiny scratches on body. For that price, worth checking if interested. Just check by Oris watches men and sort by price. Cheers.

JR, Limes, Fortis, VSA, Seiko, Citizen, Casio, Magrette


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Penfold36 said:


> I can't believe nobody is scooping these up yet. It's such a great price. I've literally been staring at it for 45 minutes. If I didn't have basically the same watch (the version before this one), I would have already purchased it. Or in the alternative, if it was the blue or silver dialed one, I would have purchased it as well.


its $867.35 if you have the Amazon prime store card. It gives you 5% back on all Amazon purchases. If you don't have, you could apply for it and get the $50-$70 application bonus which would make it cheaper yet.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

NJrider said:


> THANK YOU!!!!
> Much appreciated!
> 
> Is there a support group for those of us who are ready to admit that we have a problem!?!
> ...


We don't have problem...just our wives.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

studiompd said:


> Amazon also has the black resin for $14, prime eligible https://www.amazon.com/Casio-AE1200...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=485KQ2G5D4ZAXKT5XPWE
> View attachment 10443586


Clicked on the link and amazon told me I had purchased it 3 years ago, for $18.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

So what is the deal with Amazon used watches? How long were they in actual use? Are they 30 day returns? if an item is marked "Very Good", it apparently has scratches on the body. What do you think?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Clicked on the link and amazon told me I had purchased it 3 years ago, for $18.


Cool, 7 years battery left.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

InlandSurfer said:


> The "Casio Royale" (see this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/digi...-casio-ae1200-aka-casio-royale-939510-45.html) is available on an Amazon Lightning Deal for $17.99 (ends in about 5 hours).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-AE1200WHD-1A-Stainless-Steel-Digital/dp/B0094B79CI
> 
> ...


Just picked up one of these, thanks! On a bit of a roll the past few days. Picked up the black Timex 3-gmt on bracelet from ebay, and now this 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

N8G said:


> Not a watch deal, but watch related. You can get a Wolf Windsor 10 piece box from Bed Bath and Beyond for $76.79 before tax if you are patient enough to wait for a 20% off coupon code to be email to you. They call it the Viceroy but it is the black/grey Windsor. https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...ch-storage-box-with-cover-in-black/1042223610 It is going for $96 on Amazon right now.
> 
> To get the 20% go to this website and submit your mobile number. https://app.bedbathandbeyond.com/bed-bath-beyond-coupon/text-offers.cfm They will text you a 20% code within 24 hours good for 1 item online or in store. One time use only and one per number.
> 
> ...


The Wolf Heritage ten piece can be had for $47.70 at Amazon. Not as nice, but more affordable (especially if you live in Australia). https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0055OCZOA/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

jk1492 said:


> So what is the deal with Amazon used watches? How long were they in actual use? Are they 30 day returns? if an item is marked "Very Good", it apparently has scratches on the body. What do you think?


Also curious if the used warehouse deals are returns or just watches Amazon purchased used like how they buy iPads and textbooks used for credit.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Clicked on the link and amazon told me I had purchased it 3 years ago, for $18.


How's it holding up?

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

So I received my Mondaine from Jomadeals..

I don't have any experience with the brand, but I've always liked the design.
I figured at $199 it was worth a shot.
It's flawless as far as I can tell (aside from spotty lume). 42mm, but with the long L2L.. not sure if it fits my wrist?
I'd appreciate some input..
Thanks!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

MattFeeder said:


> So I received my Mondaine from Jomadeals..
> 
> I don't have any experience with the brand, but I've always liked the design.
> I figured at $199 it was worth a shot.
> ...


I think it looks fine. 
Sounds like you like the watch, I would keep it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I flipped mine for that reason, wore way too big...


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

can anyone compile top 5 deals of HEADS-UP-2016? remember only the Kontiki. include image of watch and sale/deal prices if possible. thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

juderiverman said:


> can anyone compile top 5 deals of HEADS-UP-2016? remember only the Kontiki. include image of watch and sale/deal prices if possible. thanks.


There is only one, before which all other deals pale.

The $79 Eterna Pulsometer (that's better than 98% off).


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

jk1492 said:


> So what is the deal with Amazon used watches? How long were they in actual use? Are they 30 day returns? if an item is marked "Very Good", it apparently has scratches on the body. What do you think?


I am not sure as I have no experience in the warehouse deals. However, I have heard some comments in this forum that they are actually quite good deals considering the price and if not really picky. I would consider if it ships to my destination.

JR, Limes, Fortis, VSA, Seiko, Citizen, Casio, Magrette


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

Looks like a perfect fit.



MattFeeder said:


> So I received my Mondaine from Jomadeals..
> 
> I don't have any experience with the brand, but I've always liked the design.
> I figured at $199 it was worth a shot.
> ...


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> It's flawless as far as I can tell (aside from spotty lume). 42mm, but with the long L2L.. not sure if it fits my wrist?
> I'd appreciate some input..
> Thanks!


Yeah, it looks a little big. But I bet if you changed that strap out for something else that didn't hug the case it would probably look a bit better. The main thing is always, "Do I like the watch?". If so, who cares if it looks a little large?


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

For anyone looking for a nice Glycine, Watchgooroo has some ridiculously good prices on eBay. Including this sweet vintage DC4:


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Massdrop has the Seiko SARB033 today for $290.99 + $7.95 shipping. Doesn't seem like too bad of a deal.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-...t&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Daily Promotional

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

^^ Beat me to it!

Or, $296 shipped from an eBay seller in Hong Kong.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/131920036964


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

platinumEX said:


> ^^ Beat me to it!
> 
> Or, $296 shipped from an eBay seller in Hong Kong.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/131920036964


It's the first time I've posted a "deal". Glad I beat you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssmug (Jul 25, 2016)

Tokeiski said:


> Just popped up at WOW. Code GLYCINE25 for 25% off any......Glycine! Not sure how great the deals are vs Ms. Gooro etc. but just wanted to point it out as they have quite a decent selection of models.


Gah, after just asking about discounts for the Golden Eye, this comes up and WOW is sold out! Would have been a great deal.

Maybe next time...


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> For anyone looking for a nice Glycine, Watchgooroo has some ridiculously good prices on eBay. Including this sweet vintage DC4:


Is that a 24 hour watch?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ruelala has several Bucherer GMT chronographs on sale. This one is $2799.99.

https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/100491/30274410/


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> Is that a 24 hour watch?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


That particular one is. There's also a purist model that's 12 hours.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Massdrop has the Seiko SARB033 today for $290.99 + $7.95 shipping. Doesn't seem like too bad of a deal.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-...t&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Daily Promotional


Every time I see that watch, I sigh and wish it had a case diameter of at least 40mm. :-(


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Not sure if this one has been mentioned yet, but another Massdrop group buy: the Maratac SR-1 Red Crown model for $299 + shipping


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Not sure if this one has been mentioned yet, but another Massdrop group buy: the Maratac SR-1 Red Crown model for $299 + shipping
> 
> View attachment 10447858


Love the looks of this one but at 46mm it's just too big for me.
I have an older Maratac large pilot which is similar size and I don't wear it often.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> That particular one is. There's also a purist model that's 12 hours.


I believe the purist models are 24 hour as well, it's the GMT versions which are 12 hour main hand while the GMT hand on them is 24 hours. 
And then of course, there is the GA version which has the main hand 24 hour while the GMT hand is 12 hour. Gets pretty confusing, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukonjack (Nov 24, 2016)

Link?



lxnastynotch93 said:


> For anyone looking for a nice Glycine, Watchgooroo has some ridiculously good prices on eBay. Including this sweet vintage DC4:


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

You can search the thread for Watchgooro or Glycine. There has to be over 100 posts on the GooRo and Glycine. You can also Google Watchgooro and ebay:

watchgooroo on eBay

She has a "make an offer" button on a bunch of watches for a reason. I suggest using it.



Yukonjack said:


> Link?


----------



## Yukonjack (Nov 24, 2016)

Awesome, thanks!



mannal said:


> You can search the thread for Watchgooro or Glycine. There has to be over 100 posts on the GooRo and Glycine. You can also Google Watchgooro and ebay:
> 
> watchgooroo on eBay
> 
> She has a "make an offer" button on a bunch of watches for a reason. I suggest using it.


----------



## Aonarch (Jan 2, 2017)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Massdrop has the Seiko SARB033 today for $290.99 + $7.95 shipping. Doesn't seem like too bad of a deal.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-...t&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Daily Promotional
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Must....resist....


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Aonarch said:


> Must....resist....


It's not even that good of a deal ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> Is that a 24 hour watch?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


It is. I got one a few weeks ago, and I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Massdrop has the Seiko SARB033 today for $290.99 + $7.95 shipping. Doesn't seem like too bad of a deal.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-...t&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Daily Promotional
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man - that is a puny little thing


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> It's funny because I think the main reason I don't own one of the CWs that were just on sale is because I can't stand the old logo. I like the new one


Totally agree. New logo appeals much more to me. It's true to who they are, a young brand doing things a little differently. Their old branding represents what a lot of newer manufacturers try for: legitimacy by appearing to be traditional.

Different strokes for different folks. I think there are plenty of brands wth traditionally styled logos if that what you're looking for.

(In other words I thought *I* was an old fart until I started reading these forums...)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I apologize if this has been mentioned before. But Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE automatic, ivory dial, ETA 2895-2 movement, for $374 with coupon code 'HELLO17'

Be Frugal would take that to $350.44.

It's selling for $534 on eBay; $649 at Jomashop; $656 on Amazon; $774 at Jet; etc.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-aviation/qne/H76655723.pid?nid=_cat5001&so=17


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

NOT A DEAL!

Is anyone familiar with Jamtangan.com? I came across them looking for a Seiko SRP189 for my wife. It's smaller size and yet slightly moddable design and 4R36 movement fits the bill, but it's fairly hard to find. They are one of the few sellers that has inventory but look a little sketchy, PayPal looks like it's available but wasn't an option at checkout. I may have to wait and search the normal eBay and WatchRecon type sites but wondered if any of you have dealt with them before. A link to the watch on their site and a pic.

Seiko 5 Sports SRP189 | Jamtangan.com

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...431B-9FE2-839601936D65_zpsn9nemagd.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> NOT A DEAL!
> 
> Is anyone familiar with Jamtangan.com? I came across them looking for a Seiko SRP189 for my wife. It's smaller size and yet slightly moddable design and 4R36 movement fits the bill, but it's fairly hard to find. They are one of the few sellers that has inventory but look a little sketchy, PayPal looks like it's available but wasn't an option at checkout. I may have to wait and search the normal eBay and WatchRecon type sites but wondered if any of you have dealt with them before. A link to the watch on their site and a pic.
> 
> ...


From the name it sounds like an Indonesian website and potentially that means they'll ship from south east Asia.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I apologize if this has been mentioned before. But Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE automatic, ivory dial, ETA 2895-2 movement, for $374 with coupon code 'HELLO17'
> 
> Be Frugal would take that to $350.44.
> 
> ...


I'm debating between the ivory and black dial, which one would you pick?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

EA-Sport said:


> I'm debating between the ivory and black dial, which one would you pick?


I had one watch with this color dial (Junkers, as I recall) and quickly flipped it. The lack of contrast made it less readable than black, IMO.


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I apologize if this has been mentioned before. But Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE automatic, ivory dial, ETA 2895-2 movement, for $374 with coupon code 'HELLO17'
> 
> Be Frugal would take that to $350.44.
> 
> ...


Can't use both codes, still a good deal though. 
I like this one Hamilton Khaki Navy H78615335 Men's Watch , watches
a little better for $344


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

I have it and it's very readable.....


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

I've sent third letter to Ward support about Trident which I ordered........ in 2016. Still no reply since this thursday. Only in automatic email tracking which doesn't work. Hope it will show up in the end.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> I'm debating between the ivory and black dial, which one would you pick?


Love the look of the ivory dial, personally.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

ssmug said:


> Gah, after just asking about discounts for the Golden Eye, this comes up and WOW is sold out! Would have been a great deal.
> 
> Maybe next time...


i think i got one of the last ones on friday. great deal imo the watch looks sweet.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Milehigh981 said:


> Can't use both codes, still a good deal though.
> I like this one Hamilton Khaki Navy H78615335 Men's Watch , watches
> a little better for $344


I've gotten Ashford rebates via Be Frugal using coupon codes that they didn't list before. Many times.


----------



## ssmug (Jul 25, 2016)

danktrees said:


> i think i got one of the last ones on friday. great deal imo the watch looks sweet.


I'm grudgingly happy for you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've gotten Ashford rebates via Be Frugal using coupon codes that they didn't list before. Many times.


Gotcha, rebates on be frugal. I misunderstood.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

If Watchguruu is not accepting your "best" (or worst) offer, no worries, this seller from China will beat it any time of the day, he's offering Glycines for $29, yes, that's twenty-nine bucks AT MOST, as he's also accepting best offers, LOL:

Glycine Airman 18 Sphair Automatic GMT Worldtimer Steel Mens Watch 3o | eBay


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

I've seen a bunch of such good chinese deals on pre-owned watches (glycine, vsa etc) on ebay lately. Somewhat of a trend.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

thechin said:


> If Watchguruu is not accepting your "best" (or worst) offer, no worries, this seller from China will beat it any time of the day, he's offering Glycines for $29, yes, that's twenty-nine bucks AT MOST, as he's also accepting best offers, LOL:
> 
> Glycine Airman 18 Sphair Automatic GMT Worldtimer Steel Mens Watch 3o | eBay


are you just paying for the picture orr???....


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Best price ever on this AVI-8.

$76.28

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VBNLSTW/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

thechin said:


> If Watchguruu is not accepting your "best" (or worst) offer, no worries, this seller from China will beat it any time of the day, he's offering Glycines for $29, yes, that's twenty-nine bucks AT MOST, as he's also accepting best offers, LOL:
> 
> Glycine Airman 18 Sphair Automatic GMT Worldtimer Steel Mens Watch 3o | eBay





N.Caffrey said:


> are you just paying for the picture orr???....


Nope. You are paying to wait over 2 months to file your Ebay claim against the vendor. LOL

"Estimated between Fri. Jan. 27 *and Fri. Mar. 17*"


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

jk1492 said:


> So what is the deal with Amazon used watches? How long were they in actual use? Are they 30 day returns? if an item is marked "Very Good", it apparently has scratches on the body. What do you think?


I have purchased at least a dozen watches from the Amazon Warehouse Deals. With two exceptions, I have had my expectations exceeded: a Sturling Original that, sadly, turned out to be a typical Sturling Original and a Bulova that had a small discoloration on the dial that was not disclosed. I returned the SO within a week with no questions asked. These appear to be mostly 30 day returns and, given Amazon's generous return policy, are almost always worth taking the risk on a "good" to "very good" condition watch. I've gotten some pretty great deals like an SNK for less than 40 bucks, Eco-Drives for under 50, 70% off the regular price of an Edifice, etc.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

MattFeeder said:


> So I received my Mondaine from Jomadeals..
> 
> I don't have any experience with the brand, but I've always liked the design.
> I figured at $199 it was worth a shot.
> ...


I think I can get away with it since I have 7:45 wrist, but like Karkarov said: by switching the band it will look less intrusive ( I noticed that the first inch of the band, by the lugs, on either side is pretty stiff)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

thechin said:


> If Watchguruu is not accepting your "best" (or worst) offer, no worries, this seller from China will beat it any time of the day, he's offering Glycines for $29, yes, that's twenty-nine bucks AT MOST, as he's also accepting best offers, LOL:
> 
> Glycine Airman 18 Sphair Automatic GMT Worldtimer Steel Mens Watch 3o | eBay


Hmm, only the one item is available and this seller has not gotten any feedback. That should not be a cause for concern, though, should it? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

calcisme said:


> Hmm, only the one item is available and this seller has not gotten any feedback. That should not be a cause for concern, though, should it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I think I can get away with it since I have 7:45 wrist, but like Karkarov said: by switching the band it will look less intrusive ( I noticed that the first inch of the band, by the lugs, on either side is pretty stiff)


I think it looks fine. If you like the comfort of it and it looks good to you, don't worry about what anyone else thinks. IME, most other people in the real world don't pay as much attention to whether or not watches are too big on someone. That's a WUS obsessive thing


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I think I can get away with it since I have 7:45 wrist, but like Karkarov said: by switching the band it will look less intrusive ( I noticed that the first inch of the band, by the lugs, on either side is pretty stiff)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a quick note that you might want to check where the springbar holes are on that watch... if they are too near the lug tips and you fit a regular strap, it may have a much steeper drop on either side of your wrist than with the stock strap, which IMO might make the watch look bigger.

It happened to me on a different watch so I thought I'd point it out. I think it looks fine on you though, especially bearing in mind the tendency for watches to look larger in wrist shots.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I think I can get away with it since I have 7:45 wrist, but like Karkarov said: by switching the band it will look less intrusive ( I noticed that the first inch of the band, by the lugs, on either side is pretty stiff)


one of the most Sublimely comfortable watches with Integrated leather to lugs.


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

thechin said:


> If Watchguruu is not accepting your "best" (or worst) offer, no worries, this seller from China will beat it any time of the day, he's offering Glycines for $29, yes, that's twenty-nine bucks AT MOST, as he's also accepting best offers, LOL:
> 
> Glycine Airman 18 Sphair Automatic GMT Worldtimer Steel Mens Watch 3o | eBay


Ya. Gotta be a scam. Seller had 0 feedback and it was the only item. The description came from a different and reputable seller. Seems like a lot of trouble for $30 bucks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> I think it looks fine. If you like the comfort of it and it looks good to you, don't worry about what anyone else thinks. IME, most other people in the real world don't pay as much attention to whether or not watches are too big on someone. That's a WUS obsessive thing


Nah, they'll notice if your hat is too big first...


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

Crap, double post. My watch must be too big...


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I apologize if this has been mentioned before. But Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE automatic, ivory dial, ETA 2895-2 movement, for $374 with coupon code 'HELLO17'
> 
> Be Frugal would take that to $350.44.
> 
> ...


Anyone know what the markings are?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This one really hits my black-and-red AND 3-6-9-12 dial weaknesses....

Seiko 5 SSA293J1 for $150. It's selling for $240-ish on eBay.

AAA net shop | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko 5 sports SEIKO wrist watch automatic movement overseas model SSA293J1 made in Japan


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This one really hits my black-and-red AND 3-6-9-12 dial weaknesses....
> 
> Seiko 5 SSA293J1 for $150. It's selling for $240-ish on eBay.
> 
> ...


The SSA297 model on leather is $139 on ebay

And the 293 model is available at Walmart for $143.10

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Seiko-Me...6522&wl11=online&wl12=109314715&wl13=&veh=sem

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> The SSA297 model on leather is $139 on ebay
> 
> And the 293 model is available at Walmart for $143.10
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Seiko-Me...6522&wl11=online&wl12=109314715&wl13=&veh=sem


Walmart. Go figure. I guess I have to pay them more attention in the search radar. Their offerings online are infinitely better than the schlock they put in their stores.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Walmart is the storefront for an eBay seller. "Ohclock "



WorthTheWrist said:


> Walmart. Go figure. I guess I have to pay them more attention in the search radar. Their offerings online are infinitely better than the schlock they put in their stores.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> Anyone know what the markings are?


A pressure-altitude conversion scale. Here's Hamilton's explanation:

http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/lib/pdf/customer_service/user_manuals/khaki_qne_manual_hamilton1.pdf


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This one really hits my black-and-red AND 3-6-9-12 dial weaknesses....


You can't see it from the 10:10pm shot, but I wish the subdial didn't say "24 HOUR". Good looking otherwise and I like the larger size.


----------



## MudBoat (Jan 30, 2013)

Dang! Missed it!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

That Revue Thommen sale on Gemnation is _still_ going, and there are still several available.


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I think I can get away with it since I have 7:45 wrist, but like Karkarov said: by switching the band it will look less intrusive ( I noticed that the first inch of the band, by the lugs, on either side is pretty stiff)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's a spot on even with this band


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

My Timex 3GMT arrived today. It cost me an additional USD12.21 in shipping from a remailer to get it to Australia making a total cost of USD41.20.

Reiterating what others have said, it wears much smaller than its 47mm size due to the dog bowl shaped case. I was expecting to replace the strap, but I quite like it at will keep it on, at least for a while.

Two negatives for me, the 72 click unidirectional bezel should have been a 48 click bidirectional and the date is not centred in the date window. For the price, I can't complain. Besides, return shipping costs from Australia would cost as much as I paid for the watch.


----------



## wankidd (Nov 30, 2016)

Seiko Sarb033 is on massdrop at $290.99









https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sarb033-automatic-watch?mode=guest_open


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Mido Chronometer for $475. ETA 2836-2 movement. 33 mm case.

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## Sickoo (Apr 29, 2016)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-original-chronograph-gray-watch










Victorinox original chronograph gray at massdrop for 99 usd.

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## sideways2 (Dec 1, 2016)

Bought this at Jomashop this morning...super excited!!


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Sickoo said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-original-chronograph-gray-watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still kicking myself for not picking this up one on Ashford's eBay store for $88 shipped. 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

right_hook said:


> I think it's a spot on even with this band


I agree, the leather band seats like a bracelet ( no gaps and flush with lugs)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

sideways2 said:


> Bought this at Jomashop this morning...super excited!!
> 
> View attachment 10458130


Beats my ebay watchlist price by $20.00.

Strongly considering it...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Ordered 12/27
> Despatched 1/3
> Sitting in Chicago customs 1/6
> (That could be a 1 day to 2 week delay based on past experience)
> ...


NOT A DEAL:

UPDATE on Shipping

Just got here 1-9-17. So this was 13 days from placing the order to delivery. Considering that New Years was in the middle I am not dissapointed. But this is consistant with my previous 2 orders from them as well. It is always 2 to 3 weeks from UK to Texas. The tracking is always delayed and not very informative either. But it always gets here.

Now the question do I stay or do I go.........it is up against a Seiko Turtle SRP777


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> NOT A DEAL:
> 
> UPDATE on Shipping
> 
> ...


SRP777 goes. End of Story ;-)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

gregington said:


> My Timex 3GMT arrived today. It cost me an additional USD12.21 in shipping from a remailer to get it to Australia making a total cost of USD41.20.
> 
> Reiterating what others have said, it wears much smaller than its 47mm size due to the dog bowl shaped case. I was expecting to replace the strap, but I quite like it at will keep it on, at least for a while.
> 
> Two negatives for me, the 72 click unidirectional bezel should have been a 48 click bidirectional and the date is not centred in the date window. For the price, I can't complain. Besides, return shipping costs from Australia would cost as much as I paid for the watch.


Looks good! I have the same issues.. also, my biggest complaint with Timex in general is their second hand tracking.
On mine the second hand hits in between the markers, which annoys me.. but for the price, I can live with it.


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> NOT A DEAL:
> 
> UPDATE on Shipping
> 
> ...


Different enough to keep both


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A couple of upcoming Amazon Lightning Deals have caught my eye:

5:35 p.m. EST today, with early Prime access, this nice-looking Pulsar ana-digi. It's already the lowest price out there at $96. (Pic borrowed from Interwebs.)

Note that they are apparently a Pulsar authorized dealer and the watch comes with a 3-year Pulsar warranty.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0188Q8FO..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=T63R7DXD9AQRF07P212G









... And at 10:30 a.m. EST Tuesday, again with Prime early access, "our" Mickey watch is back -- this time on a red rubber strap with a red, rotating bezel. I'm guessing this will be down around $17 to $25. For those who didn't partake on the black-bezel one when it got down to around that price a year or so ago, it's a surprisingly wearable watch for the money.









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B010V7ZFW..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=N30B342XVJPSVSXDVDKA

Anybody know if the Stuhrling Aquadiver Regatta Endeavor quartz dive watches are just pure junk in-person? Because there's another Lightning Deal on one that looks kinda good from the photo, and it's already at $78.79. I might take a flyer on that if it goes down to $30-$40 or something. That one's 10:10 a.m. EST Tuesday, again with early Prime access.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CHYT24..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=6VFT0ECSVM4VNVB8H7PC


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Touch of Modern 
PANZERA AQUAMARINE ATLANTIC DESCENT $369










So what is to see here? Another cushion case diver in the same style as Magrette, Benarus, NFW, Maranez, or lum-tec? Yes but the pilot watch influence is definitely mixed in here well. Red & black color are appealing. The only downside is that it appears to use a Miyota 8215 movement.....ie low beat 6 beats per second.....BUT they must have regulated it because their website says that it will perform at -/+ 10 seconds per day, which is really pretty good. Regular price on their website is $535.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> NOT A DEAL:
> 
> UPDATE on Shipping
> 
> ...


I like the look of this one. Normally the vintage style doesn't do anything for me (except the Steinhart OVM mk1).
I'd have a hard time putting it up against my 777. I feel they're offering two completely different styles.
I ordered the original with black dial and red bezel. The tracking doesn't seem to register for me, even with USPS.
It despatched 1/3 so fingers crossed.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

huh... not realy a deal. 
I've been looking for two watches of same modes for me and my colleague, it was for sale in well-known shop here for a long time, price was OK - but could be lower, but I was thinking if I really need it - so two watches are 1500$. Looked up today - and they jacked up prices 20%-25%, wrote to the support asking if they could sell it for the previous price or lower - got an answer "No we don't run a promo at the moment". Sent them a link to their Ebay account - were price is changed to mostly the same to that it was before - got an answer no we can't match the price to the Ebay sellers. Doesn't matter that this is us! True Logic!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I've been playing with my FC Analytics timer. Don't sleep on STP1-11 movements.

KMart still has the rubber strap versions for just over $100 after coupon.
Kmart.com


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Is it still available? There was a promo on it as I remember?

Is this Swiss legend is so accurate as FC shows?


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Now that everyone has their Christoper Ward tridents, I think it's time to revive justadad's annotated picture:









( from F71 True Confessions - Page 184 )


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

KirS124 said:


> Is it still available? There was a promo on it as I remember?
> 
> Is this Swiss legend is so accurate as FC shows?


I tried the Swiss Legend in different positions, and the worst one was +8 s/d.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

ssmug said:


> I'm grudgingly happy for you.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


you had me worrying that they might cancel my order but it seems to have shipped/be shipping. i should get it in a week or two.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

jisham said:


> Now that everyone has their Christoper Ward tridents, I think it's time to revive justadad's annotated picture:
> 
> View attachment 10460138
> 
> ...


Hi,

I remember this pic and he named it the "cutlery" handset.

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

For any Uk buyers out there Ernest Jones have added a few more to the sale Hamilton Auto on a bracelet for £295 can't be too bad !

http://www.ernestjones.co.uk/websto...n's+carbon+dial+black+ion-plated+strap+watch/

http://www.ernestjones.co.uk/websto...n's+automatic+stainless+steel+bracelet+watch/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> Looks good! I have the same issues.. also, my biggest complaint with Timex in general is their second hand tracking.
> *On mine the second hand hits in between the markers, which annoys me.. but for the price, I can live with it.*


Unfortunately, it often happens with even more pricier watches...


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> NOT A DEAL:
> 
> UPDATE on Shipping
> 
> ...


Even though they're both dive watches, I don't think they compete in the same space. However if it's between the two then:
If you want a dressy diver, keep the CW.
If you want a tool watch to beat around, keep the 777.


----------



## ssmug (Jul 25, 2016)

danktrees said:


> you had me worrying that they might cancel my order but it seems to have shipped/be shipping. i should get it in a week or two.


Just gotta keep rubbing it in, huh?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

gregington said:


> My Timex 3GMT arrived today. It cost me an additional USD12.21 in shipping from a remailer to get it to Australia making a total cost of USD41.20.
> 
> Reiterating what others have said, it wears much smaller than its 47mm size due to the dog bowl shaped case. I was expecting to replace the strap, but I quite like it at will keep it on, at least for a while.
> 
> ...


Which freight forwarder did you use? That seems pretty fast and cheap for a forwarder to OZ.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

eljay said:


> That Revue Thommen sale on Gemnation is _still_ going, and there are still several available.


I picked up a black dial blue bezel sub style watch from the sale and it came in today. The packaging is in good shape but makes it rather obvious this watch had been sitting on the shelf for some time... In fact the pillow the watch was wrapped around came apart when pulling the watch out... That said I think this watch is a heckuva buy for the money. It has a very traditional, old school quality feel. I say this because its heavy, not the slimmest or most modern in dimension, bezel has 60 vs 120 clicks but those clicks are very pronounced and there is zero slop. It is a very well put together, tank of a sub homage that I think is an incredible deal at this price.


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

Techme said:


> Which freight forwarder did you use? That seems pretty fast and cheap for a forwarder to OZ.


I was expecting to pay about double the $12.21. I used Shipito's "Airmail Economy" service, which ended up being delivered by Australia Post.

It was sent on December 22 and I received it yesterday (9 Jan), so it's not the fastest, I can't complain for the price.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This has to be one of the funniest statements I've read in a while.

Not sure why, but I immediately thought of "The Oldest Profession in the World." Is the "Swiss Legend" a famous Madam from Switzerland?

Yes, my mind is that of a 15 year old. 



RyanD said:


> I tried the _Swiss Legend_ _in different positions_, and the worst one was +8 s/d.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

If any EU/UK buyer wants to let go his Trident from the sales (for a similar price) please give me a heads up, i'm your man!


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

jisham said:


> Now that everyone has their Christoper Ward tridents, I think it's time to revive justadad's annotated picture:
> 
> View attachment 10460138
> 
> ...


Precisely, perhaps the reason I never warmed up to this watch, the hands in this combination look too unnatural..


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Rocat said:


> This has to be one of the funniest statements I've read in a while.
> 
> Not sure why, but I immediately thought of "The Oldest Profession in the World." Is the "Swiss Legend" a famous Madam from Switzerland?
> 
> Yes, my mind is that of a 15 year old.


Swiss legend, depending on the position, may be faster or slower! ha! you sir have ruined me.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Nibbling on the trigger. Comes to $84.48 W/Tax.



WorthTheWrist said:


> A couple of upcoming Amazon Lightning Deals have caught my eye:
> 
> 5:35 p.m. EST today, with early Prime access, this nice-looking Pulsar ana-digi. It's already the lowest price out there at $96. (Pic borrowed from Interwebs.)
> 
> ...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rocat said:


> This has to be one of the funniest statements I've read in a while.
> 
> Not sure why, but I immediately thought of "The Oldest Profession in the World." Is the "Swiss Legend" a famous Madam from Switzerland?
> 
> Yes, my mind is that of a 15 year old.


I'm no better. I spent an evening getting Alexa to curse. The trick is misspelling the words in a way that she still pronounces them correctly.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

*I just picked up a Baume* and *Mercier Classima* Automatic for about $600, supposedly in "Very Good" condition. Will be an interesting test case for buying used from Amazon. They have some great deals on Tag Carreras as well.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This one really hits my black-and-red AND 3-6-9-12 dial weaknesses....
> 
> Seiko 5 SSA293J1 for $150. It's selling for $240-ish on eBay.
> 
> AAA net shop | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko 5 sports SEIKO wrist watch automatic movement overseas model SSA293J1 made in Japan


Here is a sort of similar model on Amazon Warehouse for $105.20.

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Black-...004822&sr=1-34&refinements=p_89:Seiko+Watches


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

jk1492 said:


> *I just picked up a Baume* and *Mercier Classima* Automatic for about $600, supposedly in "Very Good" condition. Will be an interesting test case for buying used from Amazon. They have some great deals on Tag Carreras as well.


I saw quite a few Oris's (Orii?), especially orange Aquis's (Aquii?) for great prices as well. Thing to do would be to buy all of them and only keep the best one. For instance: https://www.amazon.com/Oris-7337653...rehouse-deals&ie=UTF8&qid=1484006375&sr=1-292

Also a nice Propilot GMT here: 
https://www.amazon.com/Oris-Crown-S...rehouse-deals&ie=UTF8&qid=1484006511&sr=1-269

And a black dial Propilot Date, brand new, at a solid but nothing spectacular $829: 
https://www.amazon.com/Oris-Automat...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=YJTHGSGSHS9BN9SGSTP7


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

I absolutely NEED a Steinhart titanium. Do they EVER have sales? Been watching their site for months, but not one percent off. Anybody remember a sale?


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

tonypisa said:


> I absolutely NEED a Steinhart titanium. Do they EVER have sales? Been watching their site for months, but not one percent off. Anybody remember a sale?


Never seen a Steinhart sale in 4 years. That gives me reassurance that their prices are genuinely good value all the time with no gimmicks.


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

tonypisa said:


> I absolutely NEED a Steinhart titanium. Do they EVER have sales? Been watching their site for months, but not one percent off. Anybody remember a sale?


They are hot items. I just sold a ocean titanium premium for literally retail price. I've never seen a watch hold value like that.


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)

tonypisa said:


> I absolutely NEED a Steinhart titanium. Do they EVER have sales? Been watching their site for months, but not one percent off. Anybody remember a sale?


Not sure about a sale but I bought a Ti Racemaster from Chronomaster in the UK and it was a couple hundred less than the US suppliers including shipping.
I see you're in Italy so ymmv.


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm not sure how much of a bargain this it but I'm really liking the looks of this Longines Heritage auto.
http://www.jomashop.com/longines-mens-watch-l36744500.html


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

NJrider said:


> I'm not sure how much of a bargain this it but I'm really liking the looks of this Longines Heritage auto.
> http://www.jomashop.com/longines-mens-watch-l36744500.html


That is pure class. I absolutely adore the Longines Heritage diver lineup.

300m water resistance, and it looks like a dress watch? SEND IT!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

NJrider said:


> I'm not sure how much of a bargain this it but I'm really liking the looks of this Longines Heritage auto.
> http://www.jomashop.com/longines-mens-watch-l36744500.html


Nice watch. Long lugs though so be sure that works for you.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

NJrider said:


> I'm not sure how much of a bargain this it but I'm really liking the looks of this Longines Heritage auto.
> http://www.jomashop.com/longines-mens-watch-l36744500.html


A fair price for a pre owned one. Good price for new with warranty, IMO.

I love this but it is too big for my wrist.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

westNE said:


> I picked up a black dial blue bezel sub style watch from the sale and it came in today. The packaging is in good shape but makes it rather obvious this watch had been sitting on the shelf for some time... In fact the pillow the watch was wrapped around came apart when pulling the watch out... That said I think this watch is a heckuva buy for the money. It has a very traditional, old school quality feel. I say this because its heavy, not the slimmest or most modern in dimension, bezel has 60 vs 120 clicks but those clicks are very pronounced and there is zero slop. It is a very well put together, tank of a sub homage that I think is an incredible deal at this price.


It's too bad they don't have the GMT version on sale. I would love to grab it or something like the Squale Ceramic GMT


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

NJrider said:


> Not sure about a sale but I bought a Ti Racemaster from Chronomaster in the UK and it was a couple hundred less than the US suppliers including shipping.


What "US suppliers"?

AFAIK the only suppliers are Steinhart from Germany and Gnomon from Asia.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

ToXic said:


> They are hot items. I just sold a ocean titanium premium for literally retail price. I've never seen a watch hold value like that.


The titanium models do hold theyre value really well. The obris morgan explorer also holds its value really well too.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

gregington said:


> I was expecting to pay about double the $12.21. I used Shipito's "Airmail Economy" service, which ended up being delivered by Australia Post.
> 
> It was sent on December 22 and I received it yesterday (9 Jan), so it's not the fastest, I can't complain for the price.


Thanks for this info, I would have expected more than double. Two weeks is still two weeks faster than standard China post.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

*Code Expired*
(that was a flash!)

Kohls is having buy 1 get one half off select brands.. plus code: FLASH 20% off
Mens Watches | Kohl's


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> What "US suppliers"?
> 
> AFAIK the only suppliers are Steinhart from Germany and Gnomon from Asia.


And chronomaster in the UK Steinhart Watches | Chronomaster UK


----------



## Peterclima (Jun 17, 2012)

Guys, this thread finally convinced me, I want to go for a glycine


Could someone send me a PM with the best offer that is now accepting Mrs. Gooroo?

Thanks


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Peterclima said:


> Guys, this thread finally convinced me, I want to go for a glycine
> 
> Could someone send me a PM with the best offer that is now accepting Mrs. Gooroo?
> 
> Thanks


This thread is responsible for getting me into brands I never even thought about. If I didn't already blow my budget, I'd be trying to get a deal on this one:










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

It depends on the model and the listing since they're a bit inconsistent with pricing. Some listings you can get ~40% off and others only like 10-20%, even for the exact same watch or a similar variant. Throw some offers out there you feel are reasonable and then haggle from there. They respond super quickly and I felt it was easier dealing with them through messaging instead of constantly submitting and re-submitting offers.

There are also other people selling Glycines on eBay that almost certainly came from Watchgooroo so check out their price and offer a bit lower directly to Watchgooroo.



Peterclima said:


> Guys, this thread finally convinced me, I want to go for a glycine
> 
> Could someone send me a PM with the best offer that is now accepting Mrs. Gooroo?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Peterclima (Jun 17, 2012)

RTea said:


> It depends on the model and the listing since they're a bit inconsistent with pricing. Some listings you can get ~40% off and others only like 10-20%, even for the exact same watch or a similar variant. Throw some offers out there you feel are reasonable and then haggle from there. They respond super quickly and I felt it was easier dealing with them through messaging instead of constantly submitting and re-submitting offers.
> 
> There are also other people selling Glycines on eBay that almost certainly came from Watchgooroo so check out their price and offer a bit lower directly to Watchgooroo.


Thanks!!!

I'll go for an AIRMAN

I knew the discounts that were originally applied, but I did not know if these discounts had changed lately


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-pro-600









https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-pro-600-1









half price again, 38mm version, left total 7pcs! quick!


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

38mm pvd trident gone, very fast


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Vwatch said:


> 38mm pvd trident gone, very fast


like a flash....


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

7pcs just not enough for market, still like a hot cake



jamesezra said:


> Vwatch said:
> 
> 
> > 38mm pvd trident gone, very fast
> ...


----------



## theflyingmoose (Nov 14, 2015)

Vwatch said:


> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-pro-600
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, managed to grab one, checked the page 20 mins later and they where all gone.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Welcome, just now suddenly got the feeling something will happen, check half price page, saw that, also quickly grab one, and then post here. I got small wrist 38mm just nice for me, want a pvd too.



theflyingmoose said:


> Vwatch said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-pro-600
> ...


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hope you will get those Tridents guys - I still didn't have any info on my order. No tracking updates, no reply from Ward, tried from different emails - no luck, looks like they ignore


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Sad to hear this, maybe make a call to them.
Also if pay via paypal, no worry to get refund if didn't receive it.



KirS124 said:


> Hope you will get those Tridents guys - I still didn't have any info on my order. No tracking updates, no reply from Ward, tried from different emails - no luck, looks like they ignore


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

I hate to do this but does anyone have any other way to contact deepblue before I dispute with my bank? I can't get ahold of them at all. 

RESOLVED RESOLVED RESOLVED 

update for anyone with a crappy bezel they are out of stock on the PVD version, offered exchange for equal value and or repair service at 6-8 weeks plus buyer pays shipping. After my complaint they offered to cover shipping for repairs "duh" then they said they found one PVD they would exchange it for with prepaid shipping. Still on the fence about deepblue I'll post an update once new watch arrives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theflyingmoose (Nov 14, 2015)

Vwatch said:


> Sad to hear this, maybe make a call to them.
> Also if pay via paypal, no worry to get refund if didn't receive it.


Yeah same with me, small wrists. Already own a white faced Trident I bought in the post-christmas sale last year, probably my most worn this previous year. Have been looking to get a black dialed for some time, but also been on the lookout for a PVD, best of both worlds right.

I'm suprised that so many people apperently are still waiting on orders from december, not reciveing tracking numbers etc. Hard to blame it on the christmas season when i ordered one right before new years last year and I had it within a week or so. Their customer service has always been highly touted and I've heard (& experienced) nothing but good things, hopefully they're just playing catchup.

and as you said, yeah, when they're gone from the site that quickly after I grab one, I always think i'm gonna get the "whoops, sorry bout that but no watch for you buddy"-email. All we can do is hope I guess,


----------



## theflyingmoose (Nov 14, 2015)

KirS124 said:


> Hope you will get those Tridents guys - I still didn't have any info on my order. No tracking updates, no reply from Ward, tried from different emails - no luck, looks like they ignore


That sucks dude, when did you order it? It would be pretty bad for CW to screw up like this when they (as far as I know) sell their watches exclusively on their site, if people start losing faith in buying from the site in fear of not getting their watch, being out of their money (even if they get it back), then it dosen't matter how nice the watches are.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

NOT A DEAL

Just an update of my Hamilton Valiant I purchased from Ashford. It did come with the H-10 movement although Hamilton hasn't updated the specs on their website yet. 

Almost buttery smooth winding action. This particular piece is accurate as well out of the box. I had wanted to give one of those 80-hour power reserve movements a try, so that was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

KirS124 said:


> Hope you will get those Tridents guys - I still didn't have any info on my order. No tracking updates, no reply from Ward, tried from different emails - no luck, looks like they ignore


Did you check your spam and junk folders to make sure they didn't get directed There? If so you may have someone else email them on your behalf maybe that will get a connection.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't know this seller but he's got good feedback and $90 (current bid) - $117 (Buy It Now) is pretty low for this Eterna 1935 if it indeed keeps accurate time as claimed. I've seen a similar watch go as low recently but often they sell for twice or three times that if not more. 







Eterna Eterna-Matic Les Historiques 1935 Swiss Automatic Watch | eBay


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

KirS124 said:


> Hope you will get those Tridents guys - I still didn't have any info on my order. No tracking updates, no reply from Ward, tried from different emails - no luck, looks like they ignore


Mine shipped on 1/3 but the tracking info doesn't show any information on either the RMR or USPS site.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

MattFeeder said:


> Mine shipped on 1/3 but the tracking info doesn't show any information on either the RMR or USPS site.


Anyone use 17track to track international packages? I use it all the time.i use the Android version not sure if there's a iOS version.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't know how much of a bargain this is. But it's the first affordable open-heart watch I've ever seen that kept my interest. Orient Scout FDB0C003B0. They have different dial and numeral color versions, but this is the one that does it, IMO.

Cheapest price going on it is at Pass the Watch for $143. Be Frugal offers 2% rebate there.

https://www.passthewatch.com/orient-scout-fdb0c003b0-black-dial-black-leather-band-men-s-watch


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

KirS124 said:


> Hope you will get those Tridents guys - I still didn't have any info on my order. No tracking updates, no reply from Ward, tried from different emails - no luck, looks like they ignore


Try this one, he seems to be in charge of shipping>>>[email protected]


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

I've contacted the US CW number because they over charged me, watch your bank accounts guys my bill said 501 pounds and I was charged $650 US they transferred me directly to UK rep and he's working on a resolution and going to contact me back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Here's the AMazon lightning deal Casio AE1200 aka Casio Royale aka "PARTY" - time. Such a fun watch! Threw the gf's union jack strap on as it. I think Roger Moore would approve.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rakuten has 10% back in points today and tomorrow.

Rakuten Reward Days - Rakuten.com


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Got my Glycine F104 today from watchgooroo! I actually didn't know until recently they made two versions. A 48mm and a 40mm version. I have the 40mm version. Fits perfectly on a 6.5" wrist because of the extended lugs. Also the straps are 20mm which makes sense for a smaller watch, but all the reviews I have read all deemed it 22mm. No biggie, I have both LOL. The factory leather is actually really really nice, but the Martu Leather I put it on looks a bit more my speed.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

theflyingmoose said:


> That sucks dude, when did you order it? It would be pretty bad for CW to screw up like this when they (as far as I know) sell their watches exclusively on their site, if people start losing faith in buying from the site in fear of not getting their watch, being out of their money (even if they get it back), then it dosen't matter how nice the watches are.


28-29 of December, I was one of the first ones - 43mm bracelet. 
Technically, I got a tracking, but as I understand it is just E-shipping or prepaid label nothing more since no updates. When you actually press button track on email with tracking, it takes you to a sort of delivery tracker, and there is order number and if you change last digit of it in url, you can see other orders - there not sooo many as we think, but it seems like a lot of them still awaiting despatch.

What is really great is that they even do not reply! I've sent about 5 letters already from different mailboxes (to be sure it is not spam) - even Watchery shipped my order from 1st of January and I already got it!

Not a CW fan. Was impressed by quality and idea - was thinking about them for about a year, decided to order since good price.
Now what is interesting for me, how they will react? Will they go the "classic AD" way - "nobody cares that u waited for ages, nobody cares that you will lost your money on conversion rates back from GBP to USD, sorry it is OOS! Oh if you want you can add some more funds for same model with another colour, because it is not on sale and we can't make discount for you on it. Thats your refund!" - or that they understand the reality of watch market and watch values had changed, they will match the price with another colour or model I like and make at least their "sales" customer.

I checked SPAM folder


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Gilt.com has 1 left. Code GILT30 brings the price down to $674. https://www.gilt.com/brand/glycine/...t-automatic-chronograph-watch-43mm?origin=cat



Raydius said:


> This thread is responsible for getting me into brands I never even thought about. If I didn't already blow my budget, I'd be trying to get a deal on this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

kpjimmy said:


> Got my Glycine F104 today from watchgooroo! I actually didn't know until recently they made two versions. A 48mm and a 40mm version. I have the 40mm version. Fits perfectly on a 6.5" wrist because of the extended lugs. Also the straps are 20mm which makes sense for a smaller watch, but all the reviews I have read all deemed it 22mm. No biggie, I have both LOL. The factory leather is actually really really nice, but the Martu Leather I put it on looks a bit more my speed.


That's sharp!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> Mine shipped on 1/3 but the tracking info doesn't show any information on either the RMR or USPS site.


My C60 Trident finally showed up yesterday, the tracking never showed for Royal Post and it didn't show on USPS until the 6th, 3 days before it showed up. Funny story, it never showed until the 6th, but once it worked with USPS it had tracking details on it from the 4th and 5th :/

Here is a pic of it, threw it on my Bulang and Sons strap. I really like it a lot, but like with all new purchases, gotta wear it for at least a full day before I make a call one way or the other. Unfortunately the crown seemed a little strange on this one, like it was sticking a little. Of course it was REALLY cold here and I was messing with it after only 5 minutes of getting inside so that may be a factor.

More/better pics to come later once I make my decision.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Karkarov said:


> My C60 Trident finally showed up yesterday, the tracking never showed for Royal Post and it didn't show on USPS until the 6th, 3 days before it showed up. Funny story, it never showed until the 6th, but once it worked with USPS it had tracking details on it from the 4th and 5th :/
> 
> Here is a pic of it, threw it on my Bulang and Sons strap. I really like it a lot, but like with all new purchases, gotta wear it for at least a full day before I make a call one way or the other. Unfortunately the crown seemed a little strange on this one, like it was sticking a little. Of course it was REALLY cold here and I was messing with it after only 5 minutes of getting inside so that may be a factor.
> 
> More/better pics to come later once I make my decision.


Looks very sharp on brown leather. I dislike the logo on this watch but that looks pretty good (CHR.Ward logo notwithstanding)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Gilt.com has 1 left. Code GILT30 brings the price down to $674. https://www.gilt.com/brand/glycine/...t-automatic-chronograph-watch-43mm?origin=cat


Wow that's a great deal. Budget still blown though haha. Somebody should get this.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry for those having issues with CW. I was (I think) among the first to order soon after it was posted in here. Mine arrived within a reasonable amount of time, about 10 days. Tracking worked as it should. Watch had a small issue on arrival and Wera responded with in a day with very good options. I emailed back and she again responded with in a day. The watch is great and wears not quite "as big" as I was afraid it might. Really like the look and feel of it. Not really into timing my watches however from my amateur checking of the watch it appears to have only gained a few seconds in the few days I wore it. Really a great quality product and great CS from them for me at least. Wera has also responded fairly timely in the past when I have sent emails. Not trying to belittle anyone else experience, just trying to provide another side of the experience. Hope everyone receives and enjoys them. IMO they are WELL worth the price we paid for them.







Pic is from yesterday however after I left home this morning I started wishing I had wore it again today.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Karkarov said:


>


 Nice strap choice. To me, black and a dark stained leather go hand-in-hand.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Sorry for those having issues with CW. I was (I think) among the first to order soon after it was posted in here. Mine arrived within a reasonable amount of time, about 10 days. Tracking worked as it should. Watch had a small issue on arrival and Wera responded with in a day with very good options. I emailed back and she again responded with in a day. The watch is great and wears not quite "as big" as I was afraid it might. Really like the look and feel of it. Not really into timing my watches however from my amateur checking of the watch it appears to have only gained a few seconds in the few days I wore it. Really a great quality product and great CS from them for me at least. Wera has also responded fairly timely in the past when I have sent emails. Not trying to belittle anyone else experience, just trying to provide another side of the experience. Hope everyone receives and enjoys them. IMO they are WELL worth the price we paid for them.


I heard that their CS is OK. Maybe it's just my luck with them. I will wait 10 days more for any info or an update and than will ask for refund, because after 30 days I'm sure I won't be able to do anything. Hope they will do it with no problem. I can't understand if they shipped such items with no tracking service.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Karkarov said:


> My C60 Trident finally showed up yesterday, the tracking never showed for Royal Post and it didn't show on USPS until the 6th, 3 days before it showed up. Funny story, it never showed until the 6th, but once it worked with USPS it had tracking details on it from the 4th and 5th :/
> 
> Here is a pic of it, threw it on my Bulang and Sons strap. I really like it a lot, but like with all new purchases, gotta wear it for at least a full day before I make a call one way or the other. Unfortunately the crown seemed a little strange on this one, like it was sticking a little. Of course it was REALLY cold here and I was messing with it after only 5 minutes of getting inside so that may be a factor.
> 
> More/better pics to come later once I make my decision.


That's a beautiful combo. I like the vintage and PVD combo more than vintage ss. I wish the bezel print was vintage also. 
I'm waiting on my black dial/red bezel in ss.
At the sale prices, I think it's a great value regardless of "logo design"(there's worse) or color combo. 
Those details are all personal preference. I've yet to find the "perfect" watch.. that's why I'm here! 
IMO, the 43mm is a well balanced design all around.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't know how much of a bargain this is. But it's the first affordable open-heart watch I've ever seen that kept my interest. Orient Scout FDB0C003B0. They have different dial and numeral color versions, but this is the one that does it, IMO.
> 
> Cheapest price going on it is at Pass the Watch for $143. Be Frugal offers 2% rebate there.
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of open heart watches, but I have always admired the Scout. I think it's the black dial and the sporty/dressy mix that holds my attention. It looks like a fun watch. Something I'd wear to work, then (in jeans) to an afterwork park picnic.

Now, I just might pull the trigger. Thanks for enabling.

btw, your attempts to steer this thread away from Glycine and CW is recognized. Lol


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Here's the AMazon lightning deal Casio AE1200 aka Casio Royale aka "PARTY" - time. Such a fun watch! Threw the gf's union jack strap on as it. I think Roger Moore would approve.


I'm not seeing this deal on Amazon. Did they pull it?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I'm not seeing this deal on Amazon. Did they pull it?


 yep, it was a lightning deal over the weekend. The black resin AE1200WH-1A can still be had for $15 usd https://www.amazon.com/Casio-AE1200WH-1A-World-Multifunction-Watch/dp/B0094B79PA. Do you forward your watches to Russia or have it shipped directly?


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

The Watchery has this Oris Big Crown "Cool Grey" for $550. Additional $20 off with LUXURY20 and 8% with BeFrugal.

It appears to be much more readable than your typical "stealth" watch. It's new, and has the Oris warranty, as opposed to the generic box and ILS warranty offered on the store display model they're also selling (for $120 more!).

http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_variance_id=350015


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

ayem-bee said:


> The Watchery has this Oris Big Crown "Cool Grey" for $550. Additional $20 off with LUXURY20 and 8% with BeFrugal.
> 
> It appears to be much more readable than your typical "stealth" watch. It's new, and has the Oris warranty, as opposed to the generic box and ILS warranty offered on the store display model they're also selling (for $120 more!).
> 
> http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_variance_id=350015


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

KirS124 said:


> I heard that their CS is OK. Maybe it's just my luck with them. I will wait 10 days more for any info or an update and than will ask for refund, because after 30 days I'm sure I won't be able to do anything. Hope they will do it with no problem. I can't understand if they shipped such items with no tracking service.


I understand your frustration, especially if the tracking is not working (have you tried tracking with the Royal Mail website?), and if this is your first order. You will have it in the end. I don't recall any horror stories here or on the Chr. Ward forums where a watch got lost, and they did nothing about it, and somebody had to file a claim with the credit card company. They are not your usual grey market sketchy reseller.

My tracking wasn't very reliable neither, ordered on 12/29 and the watch will be at my local post office tomorrow. I won't complain, I actually prefer they ship Royal Mail instead of UPS, Fedex or DHL. Granted, I will for sure receive the watch faster and there will be a reliable tracking, but also say hello to brokerage fees...


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Update-- It's not as bad as I thought at first actually--

This is how they did mine--

Exchange rate$393.21 USD = £312.42 GBP1 USD = 0.79 GBP



Cary5500 said:


> I've contacted the US CW number because they over charged me, watch your bank accounts guys my bill said 501 pounds and I was charged $650 US they transferred me directly to UK rep and he's working on a resolution and going to contact me back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Cary5500 said:


> I've contacted the US CW number because they over charged me, watch your bank accounts guys my bill said 501 pounds and I was charged $650 US they transferred me directly to UK rep and he's working on a resolution and going to contact me back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you think should have been charged?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> wow- they nailed me too! Is it the vendor who does the conversion? For some reason I thought paypal did that- I can see this might be a can of worms.
> 
> Exchange rate$393.21 USD = £312.42 GBP1 USD = 0.79 GBP


PayPal does the rates. And they do not do things in a way to favor us. They also charge a fee on top to convert as well.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> PayPal does the rates. And they do not do things in a way to favor us. They also charge a fee on top to convert as well.


I ordered a few watches from CW, paid in GBP and use a Capital One card that does no charge foreign transaction fees. GBP to USD conversion fees were the current market rate and I even get 1.5% cash back.

They occasionally flag these transactions as suspicious but you just have to confirm with a link they send in an email.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

ayem-bee said:


> View attachment 10472602


I had a citizen like this, black everything with grey hands and it was useless. Couldn't tell the time unless you were out in the sunlight. Worst purchase I ever made thank god it was only $100.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

nordwulf said:


> I ordered a few watches from CW, paid in GBP and use a Capital One card that does no charge foreign transaction fees. GBP to USD conversion fees were the current market rate and I even get 1.5% cash back.
> 
> They occasionally flag these transactions as suspicious but you just have to confirm with a link they send in an email.


This. When you check out in PayPal, make sure you are checking out in GBP, not dollars. If PayPal is converting it for you, they are going to screw you. There should be a link underneath the exchange rate that lets you opt out of the conversion; it instructs PayPal to process the transaction in the original currency. Then it's between you and your credit card. If you're going to be purchasing from overseas on occasion, it pays to get a card that doesn't charge foreign transaction fees. My USAA card does not.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Timex Men's Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay

Timex GMT "3 timezone" white dial avaiable again $30

Six available

Timex Men's Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

uvalaw2005 said:


> This. When you check out in PayPal, make sure you are checking out in GBP, not dollars. If PayPal is converting it for you, they are going to screw you. There should be a link underneath the exchange rate that lets you opt out of the conversion; it instructs PayPal to process the transaction in the original currency. Then it's between you and your credit card. If you're going to be purchasing from overseas on occasion, it pays to get a card that doesn't charge foreign transaction fees. My USAA card does not.


Thanks for the headsup I had no idea


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

N.Caffrey said:


> Thanks for the headsup I had no idea


No problem. I learned the trick here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/paypal-foreign-exchange-rates-1052493.html


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> I ordered a few watches from CW, paid in GBP and use a Capital One card that does no charge foreign transaction fees. GBP to USD conversion fees were the current market rate and I even get 1.5% cash back.
> 
> They occasionally flag these transactions as suspicious but you just have to confirm with a link they send in an email.


I used my navy federal card, no fees and checked out without PayPal, I was charged like $33.00 extra if you account today's exchange rate compared to when I ordered ( it was lower ) I guess it's not the end of the world.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

N.Caffrey said:


> I had a citizen like this, black everything with grey hands and it was useless. Couldn't tell the time unless you were out in the sunlight. Worst purchase I ever made thank god it was only $100.


I have that same Citizen watch. You're right, it's a very tough read. I've actually been thinking about modding it. And by that, I mean having it modded (I certainly don't know what I'm doing). Something simple, like new hands...

I don't think this Oris is anywhere near as dark & stealthy as the Citizen. From the pics I've seen online, it looks somewhat "normal" - just grey. I did order the Oris, so when I get it, I'll post side by side pics with the Citizen.

Here's a lume shot I found online:


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Oris Big Crown ProPilot grey dial on bracelet at The Watchery for $699 - $20 with LUXURY20 = $679 with 8% at BeFrugal. Note: it is a store display.

https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=346255









Edit: looks like someone grabbed it!


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

nyonya said:


> Oris Big Crown ProPilot grey dial on bracelet at The Watchery for $699 - $20 with LUXURY20 = $679 with 8% at BeFrugal. Note: it is a store display.


I wouldn't worry. I got my Oris Aquis from the Watchery as a store display. Other than a finger print, and the fact that the protective plastic was obviously missing, there was no sign of any kind the watch had been handled before.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Karkarov said:


> I wouldn't worry. I got my Oris Aquis from the Watchery as a store display. Other than a finger print, and the fact that the protective plastic was obviously missing, there was no sign of any kind the watch had been handled before.


same story. oris store display all new with cards


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

N.Caffrey said:


> Timex Men's Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay
> 
> Timex GMT "3 timezone" white dial avaiable again $30
> 
> ...


And gone......


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation's Deal of the Day is an A. Lange & Sohne Saxonia, Model 380.026, for $18,995.

Be sure to show us some photos when it arrives.

A Lange & Sohne Saxonia Men's Watch Model: 380.026


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

This arrived earlier from the Amazon lightning deal. Great watch for the price. Time to remove the branding on the casing!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

There is still one of those Propilots on WoW. Could be the one I returned and they received a few days ago.

Men's Big Crown Pro Pilot Stainless Steel Grey Dial | World of Watches

It was almost like new but did have a few tiny scratches on the bezel and light swirl marks on the clasp. But definitely worth the $300-400 discount from regular prices. And it is actually kind of nice to already have a few small scratches so you're not bummed out when you put on one yourself.

View attachment 10473986


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

raheelc said:


> This arrived earlier from the Amazon lightning deal. Great watch for the price. Time to remove the branding on the casing!


Great watch! Goo-Gone and Q-tips works with much rubbing.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> Great watch! Goo-Gone and Q-tips works with much rubbing.


Yep! Just need to pick up some goo-gone first 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> What "US suppliers"?
> 
> AFAIK the only suppliers are Steinhart from Germany and Gnomon from Asia.


Don't know if this has been answered, but I was confused too and checked around. I believe he is referring to this (because I am in Europe and could order one without much hassle):

RACEMASTER CHRONO AUTOMATIC GMT MD100BK-02BKBK-RB | Momodesign


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


> This. When you check out in PayPal, make sure you are checking out in GBP, not dollars. If PayPal is converting it for you, they are going to screw you. There should be a link underneath the exchange rate that lets you opt out of the conversion; it instructs PayPal to process the transaction in the original currency. Then it's between you and your credit card. If you're going to be purchasing from overseas on occasion, it pays to get a card that doesn't charge foreign transaction fees. My USAA card does not.


My card doesn't charge conversion fees but offers a worse exchange rate than PayPal. YMMV but it pays to check.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

eljay said:


> My card doesn't charge conversion fees but offers a worse exchange rate than PayPal. YMMV but it pays to check.


I didn't realize anyone offered worse rates than PayPal, that's a good tip. I've found USAA to be just slightly worse than the published exchange rate, but perhaps they are the exception.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I didn't realize anyone offered worse rates than PayPal, that's a good tip. I've found USAA to be just slightly worse than the published exchange rate, but perhaps they are the exception.


It might well be an Australian thing. I get the impression that banks aren't nearly as generous here as they are over there.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> raheelc said:
> 
> 
> > This arrived earlier from the Amazon lightning deal. Great watch for the price. Time to remove the branding on the casing!
> ...


I am a huge advocate of using model paint thinner because it is faster and does not require rubbing. Just remember to wash off any excess afterward!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I am a huge advocate of using model paint thinner because it is faster and does not require rubbing. Just remember to wash off any excess afterward!


Would standard paint thinner also work? Think I may have some lying around.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Thinner may ruin the surround as it looks to be painted plastic and not unpainted metal. Even if it's real metal you need to make sure it's not silver paint over the metal before you use thinner as the solvent may strip the silver paint off as well.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Slant said:


> Thinner may ruin the surround as it looks to be painted plastic and not unpainted metal. Even if it's real metal you need to make sure it's not silver paint over the metal before you use thinner as the solvent may strip the silver paint off as well.


+1.

I ruined a bezel on a G-Shock I wanted to "stealth" with this method. The plastic melted a bit and took a milky white tone.

Lesson learned, the harshest I would use is acetone-free nail polish remover.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Strmwatch said:


> And gone......


did you want one/ get one? If you didn't get one I'll repost the deal next time it comes up for you


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

I have one of those timex gmt's incoming in mail. If i dont like it on my wrist $31 which i paid and postage for any brother on wus in usa.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Timex puts taxes on, the $28.99 lol


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Slant said:


> Thinner may ruin the surround as it looks to be painted plastic and not unpainted metal. Even if it's real metal you need to make sure it's not silver paint over the metal before you use thinner as the solvent may strip the silver paint off as well.


That can definitely be of concern. I used Testors-brand model paint thinner and the moment the undesired words rubbed off with ease, I cleaned the surface. I had actually ruined one case with Goo Gone first but it could have been due to my impatience:










However, a second attempt with the model paint thinner was great. (See below.) This became quite an expensive Casio mod because I bought two silver AE-1200 and one black one with the yellow module:










Anyway... Back to the bargains!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

N.Caffrey said:


> did you want one/ get one? If you didn't get one I'll repost the deal next time it comes up for you


I got one back during Black Friday when they first started popping up.

Thank you though.


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)

tonypisa said:


> Don't know if this has been answered, but I was confused too and checked around. I believe he is referring to this (because I am in Europe and could order one without much hassle):
> 
> RACEMASTER CHRONO AUTOMATIC GMT MD100BK-02BKBK-RB | Momodesign


You have me thinking now and I honestly don't remember all of the details.
I think I was just pricing the watch and, if my memory serves me correctly, I believe I was trying to buy one that was already in the USA which might have been on ebay now that I think about it.
In any event, I bought it from Chronomaster because it was cheaper than I could find in the USA.
Hope this helps and sorry for the confusion, my memory isn't what it used to be!

And I am talking about a Steinhart titanium chronograph.
This one!
http://www.chronomaster.co.uk/steinhart/watches/chronograph/steinhart-racetimer-blue/c0415/

And it's a very nice watch.
I wanted the Tudor (of course) but for less than 1/3rd the price the Steinhart is great.


----------



## KevReb (Dec 27, 2016)

Anyone know if Bernhardt ever offers discounts? I know their prices are pretty great to begin with but was curious if they have any history with running discounts.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Lighting Deal on the black Momentum Base Layer for $41

Momentum Men's 1M-SP76B7B Base Layer 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CIADJIA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_5AzDybPB30G4W


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

boze said:


> Lighting Deal on the black Momentum Base Layer for $41
> 
> Momentum Men's 1M-SP76B7B Base Layer
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CIADJIA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_5AzDybPB30G4W


I'm not familiar with it. How good of a deal is that?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

pyddet said:


> I'm not familiar with it. How good of a deal is that?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


It's about as low as they go. The Momentum Base Layer and Steelix models are great quartz beaters with screw down crowns, 200m wr, and five year batteries (or so they say).

The prices are all over the place. You'll see one color combo for sixty and another for a hundred. I prefer the dial on the Steelix but it's a nice value if you like the look of it.


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

Regarding if Bernhardt ever offers discounts, there is often a discounted price before they introduce a new timepiece. The owner of Bernhardt usually posts these offers. Occasionally he will also sell a lightly used watch at a discount. His forum name is fdaytonatym. You could watch his postings through his user page. I am not aware of Bernhardt having periodic sales, but only started lurking in these forums in the summer.


----------



## KevReb (Dec 27, 2016)

drcharlie said:


> Regarding if Bernhardt ever offers discounts, there is often a discounted price before they introduce a new timepiece. The owner of Bernhardt usually posts these offers. Occasionally he will also sell a lightly used watch at a discount. His forum name is fdaytonatym. You could watch his postings through his user page. I am not aware of Bernhardt having periodic sales, but only started lurking in these forums in the summer.


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> I ordered a few watches from CW, paid in GBP and use a Capital One card that does no charge foreign transaction fees. GBP to USD conversion fees were the current market rate and I even get 1.5% cash back.
> 
> They occasionally flag these transactions as suspicious but you just have to confirm with a link they send in an email.


I did the same.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> That can definitely be of concern. I used Testors-brand model paint thinner and the moment the undesired words rubbed off with ease, I cleaned the surface. I had actually ruined one case with Goo Gone first but it could have been due to my impatience:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you mod the map to look green? And yellow circular numbers? Are those standard from the black model? I looked up the black one, and it doesn't seem to have those features.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Bulova Sea King 300m sapphire diver. 262 kHz quartz. $221.99

https://www.passthewatch.com/daily-...-black-ion-plated-stainless-steel-men-s-watch










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B019...=tag+heuer&dpPl=1&dpID=51omsrWUbtL&ref=plSrch

Hopefully that link works. Does this Tag Aquaracer have the ceramic bezel? The details on Amazon say no, but they are often wrong.


----------



## DocHollidayDDS (Dec 11, 2016)

Update for those who might remember my Jeanrichard Terrascope GMT from Ashford that arrived with wonky indices that weren't aligned with the dial markers. I waited until Jan 2 to send it back because I didn't want a replacement left sitting at my condo doorstep while I was out of town for the holidays. Long story short, in the interim they sold out of that model and I'll be getting a refund instead of a replacement. Two bits of good news there, about $800 right back into the ol' watch fund, and the other is that as nice as the JR was, I just don't think it would have been a frequent wear in my rotation. It was just too nice for a daily wearer (now if I ever get my hands on a blue Hokusai that'll be a different story!), but I just received a bargain today that will fit that bill quite well:


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

raheelc said:


> How did you mod the map to look green? And yellow circular numbers? Are those standard from the black model? I looked up the black one, and it doesn't seem to have those features.


I took the module from a Casio AE-1200WH-1BV which has a yellow screen, yellow text on the inside plate and green map. I also hit the fake rivets with a silver Sharpie after scrubbing the any unwanted text from the plate. (Yes, with model paint thinner.)


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

jk1492 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B019...=tag+heuer&dpPl=1&dpID=51omsrWUbtL&ref=plSrch
> 
> Hopefully that link works. Does this Tag Aquaracer have the ceramic bezel? The details on Amazon say no, but they are often wrong.


According to TAG's website, yes this watch has a ceramic bezel.

https://www.tagheuer.com/en/watches/aquaracer-calibre-5-automatic-watch-41-mm-way211a-ba0928


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

eljay said:


> My card doesn't charge conversion fees but offers a worse exchange rate than PayPal. YMMV but it pays to check.


Have a look at the 28 Degrees Card. I think it is one of the cheapest for us to do international purchases.


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

NJrider said:


> You have me thinking now and I honestly don't remember all of the details.
> I think I was just pricing the watch and, if my memory serves me correctly, I believe I was trying to buy one that was already in the USA which might have been on ebay now that I think about it.
> In any event, I bought it from Chronomaster because it was cheaper than I could find in the USA.
> Hope this helps and sorry for the confusion, my memory isn't what it used to be!
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up. Strangely, I did a search for Racemaster on Chronomaster but got nothing. So I looked around and found the Momo. That Racetimer is beautiful, but out of my price range right now. :-(


----------



## DocHollidayDDS (Dec 11, 2016)

Amazon Warehouse has a pair of Victorinox Airboss chronos in "very good" condition for $566, a pretty solid deal on a name-brand 7750 if you don't mind a little built-in wabi.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00HUEQ7HE/


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

studiompd said:


> yep, it was a lightning deal over the weekend. The black resin AE1200WH-1A can still be had for $15 usd https://www.amazon.com/Casio-AE1200WH-1A-World-Multifunction-Watch/dp/B0094B79PA. Do you forward your watches to Russia or have it shipped directly?


Ahhhh...I misunderstood the post. I thought he meant it was an upcoming lightning deal. As for shipping, I work at an Embassy, so I use my personal diplomatic pouch address.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Roy Hobbs said:


> Bulova Sea King 300m sapphire diver. 262 kHz quartz. $221.99
> 
> https://www.passthewatch.com/daily-...-black-ion-plated-stainless-steel-men-s-watch
> 
> ...


Hi,

FYI, it is 203$ on Amazon.com and it was even lower before Xmas, I remember seeing it in the low 180$.

Cheers,

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

You can do even better at WOW using code WATCHWED for 21% off the $599 price bringing it to $473.99 before any additional cash back. That, gentlemen (and ladies), is a CRACKER of a deal as WOW is an authorised retailer and you get the full Oris warranty! 10 in stock and 5 per customer limit



ayem-bee said:


> View attachment 10472602


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Tokeiski said:


> You can do even better at WOW using code WATCHWED for 21% off the $599 price bringing it to $473.99 before any additional cash back. That, gentlemen (and ladies), is a CRACKER of a deal as WOW is an authorised retailer and you get the full Oris warranty! 10 in stock and 5 per customer limit


Sunova...!

I've been tracking this watch for a few weeks now. It was on WOW's WATCHWED promotion last week, too, but they had bumped the price up to $650. Certified has it for $565, plus you might be able to get an additional $30 off when you leave it in your cart and try to leave the site. This WOW deal IS cracker!

So, now I have 2 watches on the way. What's the return procedure for The Watchery like? I know they have free returns, but is there a catch? TIA


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

"

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tokeiski said:


> You can do even better at WOW using code WATCHWED for 21% off the $599 price bringing it to $473.99 before any additional cash back. That, gentlemen (and ladies), is a CRACKER of a deal as WOW is an authorised retailer and you get the full Oris warranty! 10 in stock and 5 per customer limit


Unless they forget to stamp your Oris warranty card like they did with mine. I've been trying to get them to resolve it for the past week. I'm about to just send the watch back to them for a refund.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Unless they forget to stamp your Oris warranty card like they did with mine. I've been trying to get them to resolve it for the past week. I'm about to just send the watch back to them for a refund.


I bought many watches from them and never got a stamped warranty card. I registered my Oris watches purchased from WoW on the Oris website and the site recognized the serial numbers. SWI wasn't listed as a retailer so just picked a random one in Florida. I bought an Oris from Joma before and that serial number was rejected.

I sent in an Eterna bought from WoW for repair and all they needed was a copy of the invoice. They say on their website warranty is for 2 years but the Oris website says it's for 3 years. Bonus! 

View attachment 10483106


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

glycine golden eye back in stock, 1 left. they reduced the price a bit to 549.99 as well but the glycine promo code no longer works.

Men's Combat SUB Automatic Black Nylon, Dial & Ion Plated SS | World of Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nordwulf said:


> I bought many watches from them and never got a stamped warranty card. I registered my Oris watches purchased from WoW on the Oris website and the site recognized the serial numbers. SWI wasn't listed as a retailer so just picked a random one in Florida. I bought an Oris from Joma before and that serial number was rejected.
> 
> I sent in an Eterna bought from WoW for repair and all they needed was a copy of the invoice. They say on their website warranty is for 2 years but the Oris website says it's for 3 years. Bonus!


Every watch I have received from SWI either included a manufacturer warranty card stamped by SWI or an ILS warranty card. They screwed up on this one.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This Citizen Nighthawk chronograph comes to about $165 shipped to the US with the current exchange rate.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Nighthawk-Watch-CA0295-58E/dp/B005MKGP6Q


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

*GONE*
$152.07- 1 left!









https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Divers..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=J5RSV7D5M8FST716DJQD


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

One left of this beautiful blue Certina DS-8 Moonphase.

$424.98 once you add it to the cart.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/222327539342


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> This Citizen Nighthawk chronograph comes to about $165 shipped to the US with the current exchange rate.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Nighthawk-Watch-CA0295-58E/dp/B005MKGP6Q


Just an fyi: I had this watch a couple years ago and it is VERY difficult (for me at least) to read.


----------



## DocHollidayDDS (Dec 11, 2016)

Another Amazon Warehouse deal on an FC Moonphase with in-house movement, this one listed "like new" at $703. Lowest I could find new was Joma for $799, but it's sold out there.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008PTPCGK/


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

MattFeeder said:


> *GONE*
> $152.07- 1 left!
> 
> 
> ...


Was this an amazon lighteing deal? How did you find this price? I'm always looking for discounted seiko divers


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Another Amazon Warehouse Deal worth noting... Longines Heritage Automatic Chronograph (L27504560) in used/good condition for $1,062, which beats the next best price I can find (for new) by at least $500. They just lowered the price today. If I wasn't saving for something else, I'd probably buy it. 










https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B005GNTBVK


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

N.Caffrey said:


> Was this an amazon lighteing deal? How did you find this price? I'm always looking for discounted seiko divers


It was a lightning deal. I was just doing a random check of the deals.
Third party seller, fulfilled by Amazon. 
When I stumbled on it, there was only 4 available...
sold out quick obviously.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Amazon seller Lux Time has the Alpina Extreme Sailing on bracelet for $462.50 (4 left). If the image is accurate, this is the Limited Edition....so buy the watch and get a free catamaran, LOL! https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Adven...1173&sr=1-9&nodeID=6358540011&keywords=alpina


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Amazon seller Lux Time has the Alpina Extreme Sailing on bracelet for $462.50 (4 left). If the image is accurate, this is the Limited Edition....so buy the watch and get a free catamaran, LOL! https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Adven...1173&sr=1-9&nodeID=6358540011&keywords=alpina


I am not the only one who thought I bought that watch. We received something different.

The hang tag on the wrong diver showed this model number, oddly.

I'd bet that at least one of those four is the one that I returned for credit (a process that was tedious in itself.)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation Daily Deal: Oris Sixty-Five Diver for $899.

Be Frugal or iConsumer rebate would take it to $836.

I don't recall seeing it any lower than that.

Oris Divers Sixty-Five Men's Watch Model: 01 733 7707 4065-07 5 20 28FC


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Haven't been following the thread so this might've been posted before...the SARB033 is on Massdrop for $290.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

UK Deal. 
If you like your watches BIG, TKMaxx have the mighty Bulova Sea King UHF PVD for £139


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Timex Men's Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay

O
Nly one left

Oops price is 55$ no longer 30$. But you save "$120" still.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Amazon seller Lux Time has the Alpina Extreme Sailing on bracelet for $462.50 (4 left). If the image is accurate, this is the Limited Edition....so buy the watch and get a free catamaran, LOL! https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Adven...1173&sr=1-9&nodeID=6358540011&keywords=alpina


Also this Alpina Extreme Sailing with a mesh bracelet for $457









https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Extreme-Sailing-Stainless-AL525LB4V6B2/dp/B00CZ8MS8M/


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks like Lux Time has added several < $500 Alpina models. This GMT looks quite nice for $453.25 (slightly higher on bracelet with a white face): https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Start...667&sr=1-17&nodeID=6358540011&keywords=alpine



cel4145 said:


> Also this Alpina Extreme Sailing with a mesh bracelet for $457
> 
> View attachment 10487130
> 
> ...


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

cel4145 said:


> Also this Alpina Extreme Sailing with a mesh bracelet for $457
> 
> View attachment 10487130
> 
> ...


This is what I received, but on a link bracelet, rather than the one with the compass bezel pictured in the link above (post 933).

Be aware that the same model number AL-525LB4V6B appears in both listings. Near as I can tell, that is the model number for the version that includes the free catamaran. Drop the *B* and you get the model with the timing bezel and no free boat. But I am not betting the farm on that. It's understandable to me how a gray market dealer would get confused.

Best of luck to those who purchase. Nice deal for either one, IMHO.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Look what showed up, this is sweet especially for the price. Now to try some straps!
BTW, this one shipped on the 4th, not too bad. 
Still waiting on the red bezel black dial that shipped on the 30th!


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Amazon seller Lux Time has the Alpina Extreme Sailing on bracelet for $462.50 (4 left). If the image is accurate, this is the Limited Edition....so buy the watch and get a free catamaran, LOL! https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Adven...1173&sr=1-9&nodeID=6358540011&keywords=alpina


There is no way you get a boat with this watch, I'm pretty sure this seller is Certifiedwatchstore from Brooklyn, which _often_ sells defective watches with no AD packaging that includes car models and such, and I would say there is a 50% chance you'll get a watch that you would immediately want to send back.


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Looks like Lux Time has added several < $500 Alpina models. This GMT looks quite nice for $453.25 (slightly higher on bracelet with a white face): https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Start...667&sr=1-17&nodeID=6358540011&keywords=alpine


Nice deal! Only one left. I'm assuming it is a 44...


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

I personally have no experience with Lux Time on Amazon, but some of their new listings on Alpina watches are pretty impressive. I grabbed an Avalanche Regulator with a hand wind movement on bracelet for $411. That's pretty hard to beat.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

monza06 said:


> There is no way you get a boat with this watch, I'm pretty sure this seller is Certifiedwatchstore from Brooklyn, which _often_ sells defective watches with no AD packaging that includes car models and such, and I would say there is a 50% chance you'll get a watch that you would immediately want to send back.


Well that's been my experience 1 for 2 so far had to go back because of defects, both Alpinas

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

This is an older model. Doing some Scroogling, I found some info here on the WUS sales forum from 2010, where the seller indicated it was a 42mm.



techchallenger said:


> Nice deal! Only one left. I'm assuming it is a 44...


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

I keep trying to stay off this thread, since I just treated myself to a grail watch... But as it's in for service right now... I find it hard to abstain.


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

N.Caffrey said:


> Timex Men's Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay
> 
> O
> Nly one left
> ...


...annnnnnd it'ssssss.... STILL THERE.... 
We want the 28.99 deal.... :-!


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Edox Delfin Open Heart at Jomashop seems to be the lowest I can find:

*Silver Dial Link:*
http://www.jomashop.com/edox-watch-85024-3m-ain.html

*White Dial/Blue Bezel Link:*
http://www.jomashop.com/edox-watch-85024-3bum-ain.html

*Advertisement from Jomashop:*


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

eddiegee said:


> ...any it's.... STILL THERE....
> We want the 28.99 deal.... :-!


Exactly they sold so many at $29 its kinda ridiculous to pay anything more especially when you know it can be had for 29$. They used to sell 6-7 in an hour but they posted three 6 hours ago and theyres still one left.


----------



## Yukonjack (Nov 24, 2016)

I say NOBODY buys the last one. Leave it there and lets see if it goes back to $29. They obviously have stock, they are just trickling them out.



N.Caffrey said:


> Exactly they sold so many at $29 its kinda ridiculous to pay anything more especially when you know it can be had for 29$. They used to sell 6-7 in an hour but they posted three 6 hours ago and theyres still one left.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

monza06 said:


> dumberdrummer said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon seller Lux Time has the Alpina Extreme Sailing on bracelet for $462.50 (4 left). If the image is accurate, this is the Limited Edition....so buy the watch and get a free catamaran, LOL! https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Adven...1173&sr=1-9&nodeID=6358540011&keywords=alpina
> ...


I have no idea if Lux Time is Certifiedwatchstore or not, but my experience with CWS was good. I ordered an FC moonphase from them and got it quickly. It was brand new with all the boxes, tags, and plastic still attached. YMMV of course.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

N8G said:


> I have no idea if Lux Time is Certifiedwatchstore or not, but my experience with CWS was good. I ordered an FC moonphase from them and got it quickly. It was brand new with all the boxes, tags, and plastic still attached. YMMV of course.


They sent me a FC Moonphase with a manufacturer defect and I had to send it back on my dime AND cut a $30 check for "repair". Ain't that some ..... Also they listed my return back on their website with a day of getting it back but no mention of refund.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> This is what I received, but on a link bracelet, rather than the one with the compass bezel pictured in the link above (post 933).
> 
> Be aware that the same model number AL-525LB4V6B appears in both listings. Near as I can tell, that is the model number for the version that includes the free catamaran. Drop the *B* and you get the model with the timing bezel and no free boat. But I am not betting the farm on that. It's understandable to me how a gray market dealer would get confused.
> 
> Best of luck to those who purchase. Nice deal for either one, IMHO.


The B denotes the link bracelet version and B2 is the mesh bracelet. Without the B, it is the rubber strap. From what I have seen so far, they used the model number AL-525LB4V6 for both the compass bezel with tactical planner and the divers bezel. You can only differentiate by the picture provided by the seller. To add to the confusion, the case back shows the model number AL-525X4V6. You sometimes even see models with the timing bezel and the tactical planner marks on the dial (the line with the + and - signs) or the compass bezel without it. And they all seem to have the same model number AL-525LB4V6.

I bought one of these watches on rubber strap from Lux Time and didn't get the sail boat. But no complaints about the watch and a great deal for these prices.


----------



## geauxtigers (Jul 26, 2013)

T-hunter said:


> Look what showed up, this is sweet especially for the price. Now to try some straps!
> BTW, this one shipped on the 4th, not too bad.
> Still waiting on the red bezel black dial that shipped on the 30th!


Good grief, one that shipped on the 30th still isn't here, but one that shipped 5 days later is? Mine was in Chicago a couple days ago and just says "in transit to the destination." Gotta love the postal service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I looked up the address where my Alpina from Lux Time was shipped from. (2414 65th St in Brooklyn, NY - Suite 937). 
That address is a mailbox and shipping store: Packing, Shipping, Mailing | Brooklyn, NY | NY Mailbox Center

So not sure if Lux Time has its own warehouse, or may be just a guy with a living room or garage full of watches. Or maybe they just use this store for all their shipping. I just don't know but thought it was interesting. The wrapping inside the package was the same as Jomashop uses.

View attachment 10490106


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

ToXic said:


> I keep trying to stay off this thread, since I just treated myself to a grail watch... But as it's in for service right now... I find it hard to abstain.


That was meant for F71 ( the confession thread )?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

geauxtigers said:


> Good grief, one that shipped on the 30th still isn't here, but one that shipped 5 days later is? Mine was in Chicago a couple days ago and just says "in transit to the destination." Gotta love the postal service.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine has said it's at Heathrow for over a week. It also says Registered Mail, hence the ridiculously long shipping time.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Yukonjack said:


> I say NOBODY buys the last one. Leave it there and lets see if it goes back to $29. They obviously have stock, they are just trickling them out.


Ah to send them a message. We'll show them whose boss


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

T-hunter said:


> Look what showed up, this is sweet especially for the price. Now to try some straps!
> BTW, this one shipped on the 4th, not too bad.
> Still waiting on the red bezel black dial that shipped on the 30th!


My red/black shipped on 1/3. I received the "Your order is on it's way!" email.. 
but I have now idea where it is because the tracking has never worked.
... just hoping for the best.


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

Just a quick question about Lux Time if I may, I recently bought an Alpina Pilot heritage from them, the box and everything looked like new but there was no plastic protection film on the sapphire dial area, although it did have the plastic film on the back sapphire which shows the movement. Perhaps mine was a display model, even with a loup it showed no wear.

Or perhaps ( highly unlikely? ) Alpina does not use clear film on the face?

Oh and yes, I think Lux Time is another subsidiary of Jomashop for sure, thats my hunch.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

I bought alpina gmt fr them. It came with a 1 big piece of plastic film that wrap around both front and rear. Not sure if it applies to all models. Hope it helps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

Yeah mine did not have any clear film on the dial glass. Which was a shocker ( amazon new listed ) but then on closer inspection was not worn at all. Probably removed it to look at the insides of the case back since Pilot heritage back lid opens to reveal movement , the glass under that had protection. 

Cant complain, all was new and unused. Normally leather band is a give away or hairline scratches on polished areas of case.


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

The chances are Lux Time are just a drop shipper.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

monza06 said:


> There is no way you get a boat with this watch, I'm pretty sure this seller is Certifiedwatchstore from Brooklyn, which _often_ sells defective watches with no AD packaging that includes car models and such, and I would say there is a 50% chance you'll get a watch that you would immediately want to send back.


If they're from Brooklyn, shouldn't you get a bridge with it? ;-)

<ducks for cover>


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

This Alpina Regulator looks like a pretty amazing deal for $411.25, IMHO:

https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Avala...243&sr=1-12&nodeID=6358539011&keywords=alpina


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

Glycine Airman Airfighter on Massdrop for $950. I don't know if this is really a deal or not. Just putting it out there.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-airman-airfighter-automatic-watch

Edit: Gooroo is asking $2k for this model.


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

audiolab1 said:


> This Alpina Regulator looks like a pretty amazing deal for $411.25, IMHO:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Avala...243&sr=1-12&nodeID=6358539011&keywords=alpina


Great price, but not my kind of watch. Being polite as possible. Lol.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone received their Wish.com Compadre Seagull ST1700 watch (deal posted here in later November)?


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

I think mine got lost. Tracking says it tried to deliver to city an hour away from me.



cuica said:


> Anyone received their Wish.com Compadre Seagull ST1700 watch (deal posted here in later November)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

I finally have tracking info on my CW order that shipped 1/3. Must have crossed the pond on an old steam liner.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

I decided I'd be a guinea pig on the Amazon warehouse deals. I debated for a couple days as my collection is set and any new watches I get I'll have to sell one or two to justify it. Anywho, I have always liked tag and the warehouse deals on the aquaracers is a couple hundred less than the used market at the moment. I bought a way2113.ba0910. 0910 is the H link bracelet and the 0928 is the current bracelet tag is using. The watch was listed as "used-very good, small scratches on body, small scratches on bracelet, in packaging but packaging is damaged." The watch came today and it is a brand new watch, probably a return. Cannot find a scratch on the body except for one tiny mark the size of a needle tip on the side which I cannot see without looking very hard for it. The band does have a couple scratches on two links where it rubbed something but they are so small my iPhone can't capture them. The clasp still has the plastic on it. The tag is still on it (could be removed/attached easily though). The damage to the packaging either has to be that the watch didn't have a plastic sticker on the crystal or caseback or that the cover of the manual has a crease on it. The box is perfectly fine. Basically any scratches that this thing could have are less severe than what it will have after I have worn it for a day or two sitting at a desk. I wound it and have it on a timer so I can see if the movement is within spec. It wound very smoothly. Very very impressed overall. Sorry for the long post but I wanted to share with you all as there are still way2110, way2111, and way2113 models priced under $800. The black model price just dropped to $787.15 before tax in very good condition.

Iphone pics (don't do the watch justice)































Love the watch on first impression, I do think the grey dial hides the logo and writing a bit so the black dial might be clearer but it's an awesome watch and a great deal for what I paid.


----------



## DocHollidayDDS (Dec 11, 2016)

30% off LONGWEEKEND code at WatchStation brings Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression divers on straps down to $420 and Super Sea Wolf 53 Skin divers on bracelet down to $490. Lowest price on either since just before Black Friday.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

DocHollidayDDS said:


> 30% off LONGWEEKEND code at WatchStation brings Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression divers on straps down to $420 and Super Sea Wolf 53 Skin divers on bracelet down to $490. Lowest price on either since just before Black Friday.
> 
> View attachment 10497386
> View attachment 10497578


Doc, usually if you are going to use pictures from a WUS member, it is considered good manners to ask first. I am always happy to share pix of my watches ... when asked. BTW, my pic is the first one here and for the money, it is a nice watch.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

And the 2nd pic has pizza slices!


----------



## DocHollidayDDS (Dec 11, 2016)

Pro Diver said:


> Doc, usually if you are going to use pictures from a WUS member, it is considered good manners to ask first. I am always happy to share pix of my watches ... when asked. BTW, my pic is the first one here and for the money, it is a nice watch.


I pull pics straight off Google Images without looking to see who they "belong" to, just to assist those who might not know what a certain watch looks like. I never imply that the photos are my own unless they are. If you are concerned about receiving "credit" for images you are publicly posting on the internet, I'd respectfully suggest you tag them in some manner like the second of the pics I used.

Nice photo though, it's why I selected yours out of the dozens that popped up on Google Images. Please take it as a compliment on your skill with a camera.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Wiggy999 said:


> And the 2nd pic has pizza slices!


And man do they look yummy!


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Here is a pic of that Airman I got from The Watchery for $580 (before 8% BF). It's currently $1,180 on their site. This is, by far, the most expensive watch I've bought, but I can't say I'm all that impressed. As you can see, the 24hr hand is off, and not just a tad. In doing some research, I see that this is a common problem with this movement. How did I miss that information earlier?! My $29 3GMT Timex is better than this.

Also, the watch was packed like the earlier Gooroo watches were being sent...crammed in the slot with the pillow loose. I wonder if that's how all these resellers are getting them? The warranty card was included, but blank.

Any advice? Is the 24hr hand adjustable, or should I return it?


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh...and to add a deal, this J. Springs (Seiko) doesn't seem to be all that bad for $50!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00OI7RACC


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

ayem-bee said:


> Here is a pic of that Airman I got from The Watchery for $580 (before 8% BF). It's currently $1,180 on their site. This is, by far, the most expensive watch I've bought, but I can't say I'm all that impressed. As you can see, the 24hr hand is off, and not just a tad. In doing some research, I see that this is a common problem with this movement. How did I miss that information earlier?! My $29 3GMT Timex is better than this.
> 
> Also, the watch was packed like the earlier Gooroo watches were being sent...crammed in the slot with the pillow loose. I wonder if that's how all these resellers are getting them? The warranty card was included, but blank.
> 
> Any advice? Is the 24hr hand adjustable, or should I return it?


From what you have said I would say return it asap. If its not love at first site I doubt it ever will be love.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

ayem-bee said:


> Here is a pic of that Airman I got from The Watchery for $580 (before 8% BF). It's currently $1,180 on their site. This is, by far, the most expensive watch I've bought, but I can't say I'm all that impressed. As you can see, the 24hr hand is off, and not just a tad. In doing some research, I see that this is a common problem with this movement. How did I miss that information earlier?! My $29 3GMT Timex is better than this.
> 
> Also, the watch was packed like the earlier Gooroo watches were being sent...crammed in the slot with the pillow loose. I wonder if that's how all these resellers are getting them? The warranty card was included, but blank.
> 
> ...


i would think that it would have to be adjustable, because the idea is that you you the main hand for local time, the GMT hand on gmt time and the outer bezel for a third time zone. 
i dont have a GMT Glycine, but on another watch you set the GMT hand in the opposite direction as setting the date, and on that one it jumps in 1/4 your increments.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

DocHollidayDDS said:


> I pull pics straight off Google Images without looking to see who they "belong" to, just to assist those who might not know what a certain watch looks like. I never imply that the photos are my own unless they are. If you are concerned about receiving "credit" for images you are publicly posting on the internet, I'd respectfully suggest you tag them in some manner like the second of the pics I used.
> 
> Nice photo though, it's why I selected yours out of the dozens that popped up on Google Images. Please take it as a compliment on your skill with a camera.


I literally could not agree with you any more. Plus, this is a deal spotting thread. Not for personal glory.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

DocHollidayDDS said:


> 30% off LONGWEEKEND code at WatchStation brings Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression divers on straps down to $420 and Super Sea Wolf 53 Skin divers on bracelet down to $490. Lowest price on either since just before Black Friday.
> 
> View attachment 10497386
> View attachment 10497578


Wow, these are nice.

Anybody tried to order from Watchstation from outside of the US? I tried to order with a reshipping service but the form on their site won't allow me to enter a Canadian billing address.

Thanks!

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

tylehman said:


> i would think that it would have to be adjustable, because the idea is that you you the main hand for local time, the GMT hand on gmt time and the outer bezel for a third time zone.
> i dont have a GMT Glycine, but on another watch you set the GMT hand in the opposite direction as setting the date, and on that one it jumps in 1/4 your increments.


Yes, the 24hr hand is adjustable. What I should have asked is, is it fine-tunable. The time in the pic is 12 noon; the GMT should be hitting that 12 dead on, but it's off by about 15 minutes. The Timex has a way to adjust the GMT to where you want it (especially for those 1/2 GMT zones), but the Airman only seems to jump by the hour.

mplsabdullah, don't get me wrong. I DO like this watch. I was just commenting on my high expectations at this price point. If I sent it back, it would be for an exchange, not a refund.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ayem-bee said:


> Yes, the 24hr hand is adjustable. What I should have asked is, is it fine-tunable. The time in the pic is 12 noon; the GMT should be hitting that 12 dead on, but it's off by about 15 minutes. The Timex has a way to adjust the GMT to where you want it (especially for those 1/2 GMT zones), but the Airman only seems to jump by the hour.
> 
> mplsabdullah, don't get me wrong. I DO like this watch. I was just commenting on my high expectations at this price point. If I sent it back, it would be for an exchange, not a refund.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Hand needs to be removed and reset. There is nothing to fine tune. I sent mine back for refund. They had no stock for replacement.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

ayem-bee said:


> Yes, the 24hr hand is adjustable. What I should have asked is, is it fine-tunable. The time in the pic is 12 noon; the GMT should be hitting that 12 dead on, but it's off by about 15 minutes. The Timex has a way to adjust the GMT to where you want it (especially for those 1/2 GMT zones), but the Airman only seems to jump by the hour.
> 
> mplsabdullah, don't get me wrong. I DO like this watch. I was just commenting on my high expectations at this price point. If I sent it back, it would be for an exchange, not a refund.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


ok i only had a bulova gmt and it jumped in 15 minutes which would have fixed yours, if just hours then all of the hands would have to be taken off and re-set most likely, easy for a watch maker, but a pain for a new watch. maybe ask in the glycine forum, there are a lot there that know much more about the detail on these airman watches.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Wow, these are nice.
> 
> Anybody tried to order from Watchstation from outside of the US? I tried to order with a reshipping service but the form on their site won't allow me to enter a Canadian billing address.
> 
> ...


They only deal domestically and are very cautious about shipping address matching billing address. My first order, I had to make several phone calls to their CS to verify my identity and location before they would release the order for processing.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

taike said:


> They only deal domestically and are very cautious about shipping address matching billing address. My first order, I had to make several phone calls to their CS to verify my identity and location before they would release the order for processing.


Thanks for the heads up, I won't bother with them,too much stuff/preorderd incoming, but this is a sweet deal!!

Seb

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

ayem-bee said:


> Yes, the 24hr hand is adjustable. What I should have asked is, is it fine-tunable. The time in the pic is 12 noon; the GMT should be hitting that 12 dead on, but it's off by about 15 minutes. The Timex has a way to adjust the GMT to where you want it (especially for those 1/2 GMT zones), but the Airman only seems to jump by the hour.
> 
> mplsabdullah, don't get me wrong. I DO like this watch. I was just commenting on my high expectations at this price point. If I sent it back, it would be for an exchange, not a refund.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


If you know how to remove the movement from the case, you may be able to just nudge the hand a little and put it in place, otherwise the 'proper' way to do it is indeed to remove the hands and reinstall them but that will require hands-removing tool, plus you might scratch the dial or brake something, so not a DIY task if you haven't done it before.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Pro Diver said:


> Doc, usually if you are going to use pictures from a WUS member, it is considered good manners to ask first. I am always happy to share pix of my watches ... when asked. BTW, my pic is the first one here and for the money, it is a nice watch.


These guys would be more than happy to give you credit.
https://goo.gl/6KFmvJ

:-d:-d:-d

Amazon Warehouse has a Tag F1 Calibre 6 for $815. New condition except missing manual. Looks to be quite a bit less than everyone else. There is a used one on Ebay for over $1100.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist 96B158 at Amazon for $117. It's a "Fulfilled by Amazon," or, for two cents more, you can get it straight from them. Qualifies for free shipping.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B15...&qid=1484267090&sr=8-1&keywords=Bulova+96B158

That's a lot of watch for $117.

Pic borrowed from WUS'ser DougG:


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Nordstrom rack has a selection of Filson & other watches on sale. Looks like a decent price compared to gilt and Filson's own winter sale.

I have seen a few posted in the forums and thought they looked very nice.


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Highly recommended the Zodiac Sea Wolf 53 at those prices. IMHO it wears small on the wrist (great for my 6.5" wrist) but it sure is a beaut, love the pizza slices!

If anyone has successfully resized the bracelet, please shoot me a PM. I ended up giving up and throwing it on a Cheapest Nato Straps 2 piece leather.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Would someone who knows, mind please PM'ing me Ms Watchgooroo's email so that I can contact her direct? Many thanks.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Also - did anyone get a reply yet from Watchery on the Glycine F104 black-vs-beige saga? Mine is on a boat heading from the US to NZ so I'd like to preempt the conversation if I can.


----------



## HogHead III (Nov 25, 2016)

I contacted The Watchery about the F104 color switch. I'm new to this, so others probably have more experience, but the representative on the phone saw the error of what I had purchased and had been sent. She said if they had any of the white/beige color dial in the warehouse she'd send me a prepaid label to ship back to them and send me the correct color on receipt of the black dial. It's hard waiting, this is my first nice purchase. The black dial is beautiful too...



BlackrazorNZ said:


> Also - did anyone get a reply yet from Watchery on the Glycine F104 black-vs-beige saga? Mine is on a boat heading from the US to NZ so I'd like to preempt the conversation if I can.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Highly recommended the Zodiac Sea Wolf 53 at those prices. IMHO it wears small on the wrist (great for my 6.5" wrist) but it sure is a beaut, love the pizza slices!
> 
> If anyone has successfully resized the bracelet, please shoot me a PM. I ended up giving up and throwing it on a Cheapest Nato Straps 2 piece leather.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


How's the legibility?


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

audiolab1 said:


> This Alpina Regulator looks like a pretty amazing deal for $411.25, IMHO:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Avala...243&sr=1-12&nodeID=6358539011&keywords=alpina


The second picture looks like manual wind movement but the description says automatic, any idea?


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> How's the legibility?


I've found it very legible in all light settings. Although sometimes the seconds hands can be a little hard to spot at a quick glance.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BUF97U

Alpina Men's AL525SC4S6 Aviation Analog Display Swiss Automatic Black Watch

$351 only one left.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dumpweed said:


> The second picture looks like manual wind movement but the description says automatic, any idea?


AL-650 is based on hand wind unitas 
http://www.alpina-watches.com/swiss-watch/alpina-company-calibers_81.aspx


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

No deals from me, but just saw a nice round number and had to post it.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

dumpweed said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BUF97U
> 
> Alpina Men's AL525SC4S6 Aviation Analog Display Swiss Automatic Black Watch
> 
> $351 only one left.


I believe this is comparably priced to the ToMo sale last year that folks were crazy for. I'm tapped out for the month (Thanks WatchGooRoo)....so....someone needs to buy this before I do something that's gonna get me in trouble lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Those are the highest prices since they started the "Sales". Every time a sale ends (since their pre black Friday sale) the watches are cheaper using the standard 15% new client discount.



smille76 said:


> Wow, these are nice.
> 
> Anybody tried to order from Watchstation from outside of the US? I tried to order with a reshipping service but the form on their site won't allow me to enter a Canadian billing address.
> 
> ...


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

dumpweed said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BUF97U
> 
> Alpina Men's AL525SC4S6 Aviation Analog Display Swiss Automatic Black Watch
> 
> $351 only one left.


Great deal, unfortunately 44mm on an all-dial watch is too much for my wrist.


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/junghans-max-bill-chronoscope-watch

Tempted. I love these.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Would someone who knows, mind please PM'ing me Ms Watchgooroo's email so that I can contact her direct? Many thanks.


Please PM me, too. I would like to contact her directly as the message function seems not working for me. Thanks a lot.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

hamsterdams said:


> Great deal, unfortunately 44mm on an all-dial watch is too much for my wrist.


The link shows $1000+. So the last one gone?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

So, I've been searching for a white-dial diver for awhile, and haven't quite been able to find exactly the look I wanted at a reasonable price. I'd have jumped at a Orient Mako USA, but they are scarce and expensive now. The Deep Blues don't quite do it, and I would want to wait for another of their sales. Others I liked were similarly too expensive. I want a white dial, not an all-lume dial. Etc. Etc.

Tonight I stumbled on, of all things, a J. Springs model that I think looks really nice! It's quartz and I'm sure, while Seiko-affiliated, it's not exactly going to bowl anyone over with specs. But for $58? At least I'm getting the look I wanted. That Creation Watches price beats everybody else by about $20.

J.Springs by Seiko Prestige Sports Quartz 200M BBH102 Men's Watch


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

VCheng said:


> The link shows $1000+. So the last one gone?


Do anyone know that it was sold by Lux Time ?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

VCheng said:


> Do anyone know that it was sold by Lux Time ?


Yes


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

taike said:


> Yes


Thank you. Then I need not to be upset, as they don't ship to my destination. lol.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Any good deals for an auto diver (on bracelet) for around $500?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

ToXic said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/junghans-max-bill-chronoscope-watch
> 
> Tempted. I love these.


They're amazing, and a great deal. Unfortunately out of my budget atm.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

managed grap 4x Amphibian SE 020 series

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/020se/

apply coupon code get 3% discount: wus2015

try luck on email request additional discount and lucky get another 5%, so total 8%, plus free shipping upgrade from standard international shipping (2-4 weeks) to EMS service (1-2 weeks)

i think the price i paid well worth for these special edition 200m diver watch, good for matching swim brief colour....


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> So, I've been searching for a white-dial diver for awhile, and haven't quite been able to find exactly the look I wanted at a reasonable price. I'd have jumped at a Orient Mako USA, but they are scarce and expensive now. The Deep Blues don't quite do it, and I would want to wait for another of their sales. Others I liked were similarly too expensive. I want a white dial, not an all-lume dial. Etc. Etc.
> 
> Tonight I stumbled on, of all things, a J. Springs model that I think looks really nice! It's quartz and I'm sure, while Seiko-affiliated, it's not exactly going to bowl anyone over with specs. But for $58? At least I'm getting the look I wanted. That Creation Watches price beats everybody else by about $20.
> 
> J.Springs by Seiko Prestige Sports Quartz 200M BBH102 Men's Watch


DAYNIGHT MIL OPS TRITIUM T-100 CERAMIC WHITE BEZEL -WHITE DIAL - DAYNIGHT MIL OPS T-100 TRITIUM DIVER 9 COLORS

Did you see this one?

"CYBER" for 40% off still works...$359.40, obviously more than the J.Springs.

http://www.deepbluewatches.com/juivswaudiwh.html

This is the Juggernaut IV White Dialed White Bezel with a Swiss Movement.



​


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Any good deals for an auto diver (on bracelet) for around $500?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Home

40% off code "CYBER" is still functioning.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Highly recommended the Zodiac Sea Wolf 53 at those prices. IMHO it wears small on the wrist (great for my 6.5" wrist) but it sure is a beaut, love the pizza slices!
> 
> If anyone has successfully resized the bracelet, ...


Uses typical pin and collar system. You need to knock the pins out with pin punch, hammer, and sizing block. Cheap watch tool kit from eBay or amazon will do.


----------



## DocHollidayDDS (Dec 11, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Any good deals for an auto diver (on bracelet) for around $500?


Yeah, the Zodiac Sea Wolf I posted a couple pages back.

Of the three dive watches introduced back in 1953 (Rolex Submariner and Blancpain Fifty Fathoms being the other two), this is by far the most affordable modern version on the market.


----------



## image (Feb 20, 2006)

dumpweed said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BUF97U
> 
> Alpina Men's AL525SC4S6 Aviation Analog Display Swiss Automatic Black Watch
> 
> $351 only one left.


I hope that's not the one that I just returned. They received my returned watch yesterday. It had a misaligned dial and/or crooked date, no protective plastic over the dial and strap (only caseback) and indents on the strap near the lugs (as if someone remove it).


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Strmwatch said:


> Home
> 
> 40% off code "CYBER" is still functioning.


Thanks, but I'm staying away from deep blue from now on. Had a bad customer service experience with them a while back so decided not to buy a watch from them again. Which is a shame, since they do have some nice pieces.


DocHollidayDDS said:


> Yeah, the Zodiac Sea Wolf I posted a couple pages back.
> 
> Of the three dive watches introduced back in 1953 (Rolex Submariner and Blancpain Fifty Fathoms being the other two), this is by far the most affordable modern version on the market.


Thanks, I'll take a look at them!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Casio Men's MTD-1079D-1AVCF Super Illuminator Diver, $69.17 on Amazon
Edit: it went up to $89.
These are as bright as a flashlight.


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

The X on the back of the watch case means that the timepiece is universal to various package types, so I guess X could indicate package contents. I recently bought a Pilots Heritage, it didnt look like any of the other 435B4SH6 that Ive seen via google . Also, it did not include a plane ;-)



nordwulf said:


> The B denotes the link bracelet version and B2 is the mesh bracelet. Without the B, it is the rubber strap. From what I have seen so far, they used the model number AL-525LB4V6 for both the compass bezel with tactical planner and the divers bezel. You can only differentiate by the picture provided by the seller. To add to the confusion, the case back shows the model number AL-525X4V6. You sometimes even see models with the timing bezel and the tactical planner marks on the dial (the line with the + and - signs) or the compass bezel without it. And they all seem to have the same model number AL-525LB4V6.
> 
> I bought one of these watches on rubber strap from Lux Time and didn't get the sail boat. But no complaints about the watch and a great deal for these prices.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

eljay said:


> There is only one, before which all other deals pale.
> 
> The $79 Eterna Pulsometer (that's better than 98% off).
> 
> View attachment 10445362


thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

These Amazon deals. , I guess one has to keep looking until they come about. No way to set a preference in Amazon to notify you ?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Limeybastard said:


> These Amazon deals. , I guess one has to keep looking until they come about. No way to set a preference in Amazon to notify you ?


Not to my knowledge. Best one can do is set up CamelCamelCamel email notifications which are not always timely, but the price-history graph can be useful.


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Not to my knowledge. Best one can do is set up CamelCamelCamel email notifications which are not always timely, but the price-history graph can be useful.


I must have been born yesterday lol. Didn't get any of that. Haha

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Limeybastard said:


> I must have been born yesterday lol. Didn't get any of that. Haha


Amazon price tracker, Amazon price history charts, price watches, and price drop alerts. | camelcamelcamel.com


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Limeybastard said:


> These Amazon deals. , I guess one has to keep looking until they come about. No way to set a preference in Amazon to notify you ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk





yankeexpress said:


> Not to my knowledge. Best one can do is set up CamelCamelCamel email notifications which are not always timely, but the price-history graph can be useful.


I was thinking the same thing but already did a notify with the camel for the Fossil fsw1003 swiss auto blue dial w/ rose gold case.... Want that watch so bad and it actually went down to like $191 around new years day.... and I missed it. Heart broken. If any of your guys get the chance to see it on sale around that price I would forever be greatful!!!!!


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Wow, these are nice.
> 
> Anybody tried to order from Watchstation from outside of the US? I tried to order with a reshipping service but the form on their site won't allow me to enter a Canadian billing address.
> 
> ...


Hi smille76, yeah. I contacted them to see if they shipped to Australia. No luck. I think they're limited to US. They always have terrific deals, like the one stated earlier. Bah! Probably not a bad thing, I need to save a bit (then why the f*ck am I reading this thread!)


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> I was thinking the same thing but already did a notify with the camel for the Fossil fsw1003 swiss auto blue dial w/ rose gold case.... Want that watch so bad and it actually went down to like $191 around new years day.... and I missed it. Heart broken. If any of your guys get the chance to see it on sale around that price I would forever be greatful!!!!!


You might also try putting watches you're interested in your Amazon wish list. The Amazon app notified me of that very price drop on the Fossil. I think Camel*3 is probably better in general, but if there's something out there you really want it couldn't hurt to have a few notifications.

Joe

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Alright guys, for you Alpina lovers who have been looking and purchasing from Lux Time on Amazon, they apparently are actually Certified Watch Co and the same watches plus additional ones are now on Certified for considerably lower prices. I just got the white StarTimer Telemeter auto chrono for $592 with coupon. Here's the link to the Alpina's:
Use the following coupons: rmenot25 over $500 and rmenot12 over $150

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watch-brands/alpina-watches.html

I have occasionally read some have had issues with Certified, hopefully that is not the norm. I figure paying with PayPal we're covered anyway if there's a major issue.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

brans1 said:


> Alright guys, for you Alpina lovers who have been looking and purchasing from Lux Time on Amazon, they apparently are actually Certified Watch Co and the same watches plus additional ones are now on Certified for considerably lower prices. I just got the white StarTimer Telemeter auto chrono for $592 with coupon. Here's the link to the Alpina's:
> Use the following coupons: rmenot25 over $500 and rmenot12 over $150
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watch-brands/alpina-watches.html
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. I snagged an Adventure Extreme Sailing for $339.99.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Bulova Precisionist 96B158 at Amazon for $117. It's a "Fulfilled by Amazon," or, for two cents more, you can get it straight from them. Qualifies for free shipping.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B15...&qid=1484267090&sr=8-1&keywords=Bulova+96B158
> 
> ...


This is an amazing watch. Highly recommended.



dumpweed said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BUF97U
> 
> Alpina Men's AL525SC4S6 Aviation Analog Display Swiss Automatic Black Watch
> 
> $351 only one left.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Anyone have an Alpina diver that's on their mesh bracelet? If so, what's the quality and functionality?


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Bulova Snorkel 96B210 on Amazon. If you buy from seller GiftStreet (fulfilled by Amazon) there is an extra 5% off, taking the price down to $142.50. Best price by a ton on 3x camel for new.

Amazon Warehouse Deals also has a "Used-Very Good" version for a little more than $100, but scratches are mentioned... Still with Amazon's return policy, worth a dice roll...

One each left



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

hiro1963 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I snagged an Adventure Extreme Sailing for $339.99.


How many did it show left when you ordered?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

mplsabdullah said:


> How many did it show left when you ordered?


There were two. Right after I placed an order, there was only one left.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

hiro1963 said:


> There were two. Right after I placed an order, there was only one left.


Thank you. Hoping I got the one that was left. There's no way to check order status


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Did you open a new acct w/them? I did and my order now says processing.



mplsabdullah said:


> Thank you. Hoping I got the one that was left. There's no way to check order status


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thank you. Hoping I got the one that was left. There's no way to check order status


You are welcome. Did you receive an order confirmation email, right?


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

NOT A DEAL...just a question.

If I do an exchange with The Watchery (not a return), will I lose my BeFrugal cash back status?

Thx


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

brans1 said:


> Alright guys, for you Alpina lovers who have been looking and purchasing from Lux Time on Amazon, they apparently are actually Certified Watch Co and the same watches plus additional ones are now on Certified for considerably lower prices. I just got the white StarTimer Telemeter auto chrono for $592 with coupon. Here's the link to the Alpina's:
> Use the following coupons: rmenot25 over $500 and rmenot12 over $150
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watch-brands/alpina-watches.html
> ...


Just be advised it is their policy not to reimburse for shipping in ANY case. I returned a watch to them, I paid the return shipping, and they dinged me $15 for their initial shipping charges.

Others may have a different experience.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

cfcfan81 said:


> Just be advised it is their policy not to reimburse for shipping in ANY case. I returned a watch to them, I paid the return shipping, and they dinged me $15 for their initial shipping charges.
> 
> Others may have a different experience.


Sounds like a sound policy though (pun intended). If you just didn't like the item you bought, why should they pay for shipping it, either way? Especially when they sell at those prices.

The obvious disadvantage of buying online is that you don't get to "try it on" while the obvious advantage is the better price you get (when compared to an AD for example).

It is good that you warn the rest of us since sometimes these are the small letters that we often miss, I am just saying that it is not far fetched as a policy, that's all.

Of course, charging shipping for a damaged or defective item is another story altogether and the seller (online or not) should always cover this.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

brans1 said:


> Did you open a new acct w/them? I did and my order now says processing.


Was in a hurry to get the order in and set up the account after placing. Unlike some other sites the account did not link up with the order.



hiro1963 said:


> You are welcome. Did you receive an order confirmation email, right?


Yes I did get an order confirmation email however I remember these guys (I think) where the ones with the Hamilton price mistake a few months back and they did cancel many orders placed through the site however they fulfilled most of the Ebay orders if I remember correctly.

Thank you both for the replies.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

cfcfan81 said:


> Just be advised it is their policy not to reimburse for shipping in ANY case. I returned a watch to them, I paid the return shipping, and they dinged me $15 for their initial shipping charges.
> 
> Others may have a different experience.


Ouch. That is pretty lame if you receive a defective item and the company not only makes you pay to return, they then deduct what they paid to ship.



thedius said:


> Sounds like a sound policy though (pun intended). If you just didn't like the item you bought, why should they pay for shipping it, either way? Especially when they sell at those prices.
> 
> The obvious disadvantage of buying online is that you don't get to "try it on" while the obvious advantage is the better price you get (when compared to an AD for example).
> 
> It is good that you warn the rest of us since sometimes these are the small letters that we often miss, I am just saying that it is not far fetched as a policy, that's all.


I believe he is saying even if the item is defective, wrong, etc. (ie. their fault) they make you pay return shipping AND deduct the shipping they paid. Pretty bad IMO if that is the case.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Ouch. That is pretty lame if you receive a defective item and the company not only makes you pay to return, they then deduct what they paid to ship.
> 
> I believe he is saying even if the item is defective, wrong, etc. (ie. their fault) they make you pay return shipping AND deduct the shipping they paid. Pretty bad IMO if that is the case.


They did that to me. We had a friendly debate on whether or not a quartz that doesn't tick on the second markers is defective. I could be wrong, but that was my experience.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

mplsabdullah said:


> Was in a hurry to get the order in and set up the account after placing. Unlike some other sites the account did not link up with the order.
> 
> Yes I did get an order confirmation email however I remember these guys (I think) where the ones with the Hamilton price mistake a few months back and they did cancel many orders placed through the site however they fulfilled most of the Ebay orders if I remember correctly.
> 
> Thank you both for the replies.


I hope things go well for us, all things considered.

BTW, I just received a shipping confirmation email.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

cfcfan81 said:


> They did that to me. We had a friendly debate on whether or not a quartz that doesn't tick on the second markers is defective. I could be wrong, but that was my experience.


While that does annoy me as well (especially the more expensive the watch is) I think most would say it is not technically a defect. I would hope that in the advent of a DOA watch, etc they would cover return shipping and not charge for it.

Also I just received a shipped email with UPS tracking :-! (only created so far and not movement yet of course). That is crazy fast. Was actually considering to buy from Amazon recently however this much better price pushed me over. Really like the look of it and hope I like it in the flesh. Only minor concern is it is on the bigger side for me however it appears to have short lug to lug so hopefully it will work out. Thanks OP for posting.


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

There was some speculation that the recent Glycine deals have something to do with their purchase by Invicta and changes coming to the brand (new logo, etc.). Is there any evidence that these new deals we are now seeing on Alpina (some of these deals are pretty Extreme, pun intended) have anything to do with FC/Alpina's purchase by Citizen? Should we be on the outlook for similar deals for FC coming down the pipeline? Is Citizen planning on doing a rebranding of FC/Alpina?


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Pretty good deal on the Alpina 300 extreme Diver, this is the automatic 44mm version for $332.99.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

If only Alpinas weren't on the bigger side. They make great designs but it seems like 44mm is their standard size.

They had their white dial / blue hand heritage chrono on Amazon last week for 887. Thought it was a pretty good deal, but I think someone snatched the two they had left right before the sale ended. Seeing as how the black one is close to 700 on sale right now, would have been very tempting if they were still around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

well, I finally gave in and bit the bullet- an Alpina ladies diver, 38mm. On Amazon right now for $995, I got it for $248 including shipping using the coupon code so nicely provided. 
now to hide it from my husband when it gets here.... I figure that is a fair price for 300m WR.


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

brans1 said:


> Alright guys, for you Alpina lovers who have been looking and purchasing from Lux Time on Amazon, they apparently are actually Certified Watch Co and the same watches plus additional ones are now on Certified for considerably lower prices. I just got the white StarTimer Telemeter auto chrono for $592 with coupon. Here's the link to the Alpina's:
> Use the following coupons: rmenot25 over $500 and rmenot12 over $150
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watch-brands/alpina-watches.html
> ...


is watches and beyond also lux time aka certified? I think so. 
I bet they are all part of Joma.
I've had good service from both Joma ( returned DOA Oris ) and Luxtime bought a alpina last week from them.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> DAYNIGHT MIL OPS TRITIUM T-100 CERAMIC WHITE BEZEL -WHITE DIAL - DAYNIGHT MIL OPS T-100 TRITIUM DIVER 9 COLORS
> 
> Did you see this one?
> 
> ...


I would have definitely been tempted on those. Had no idea the code was still going. That said, $58! I hope the J. Springs will scratch the itch, but if it doesn't, I'll probably look at these, probably next Black Friday time.


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

Thank you my dear fellow Floridian, now I must resist! Its too hard!


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

I recall someone looking for the Casio Casino Royale, here's some for $20 shipped: Casio AE1200WH-1A Mens Black Resin Digital Sports Watch 100M 5 Alarms NEW | eBay


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

Uatu said:


> There was some speculation that the recent Glycine deals have something to do with their purchase by Invicta and changes coming to the brand (new logo, etc.). Is there any evidence that these new deals we are now seeing on Alpina (some of these deals are pretty Extreme, pun intended) have anything to do with FC/Alpina's purchase by Citizen? Should we be on the outlook for similar deals for FC coming down the pipeline? Is Citizen planning on doing a rebranding of FC/Alpina?


My hunch yes, and Ive been a watch enthusiast for many years. circa started in the late 1990s. As for evidence, I very much doubt the manufacturer is going to admit they have diluted their own products. Let common sense prevail, something big occurs like a take over from Invicta and Citizen then we see price reductions ( huge ones ), why? ;-)


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> So, I've been searching for a white-dial diver for awhile, and haven't quite been able to find exactly the look I wanted at a reasonable price. I'd have jumped at a Orient Mako USA, but they are scarce and expensive now. The Deep Blues don't quite do it, and I would want to wait for another of their sales. Others I liked were similarly too expensive. I want a white dial, not an all-lume dial. Etc. Etc.
> 
> Tonight I stumbled on, of all things, a J. Springs model that I think looks really nice! It's quartz and I'm sure, while Seiko-affiliated, it's not exactly going to bowl anyone over with specs. But for $58? At least I'm getting the look I wanted. That Creation Watches price beats everybody else by about $20.


It's a very understated brand and the watch is pretty good for the price.
I've had a blue that I sold (and missed it) and then bought an orange:


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

My guess would be that Alpina will switch off the Sellita/ETA movements to either FC's inhouse stuff or Miyotas.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Wristwatching said:


> My guess would be that Alpina will switch off the Sellita/ETA movements to either FC's inhouse stuff or Miyotas.


Would probably make the ETA/Selita Alpinas more desirable in the long run, no?

Personally I'm more wary of Glycine / Invicta than Citizen / FC. Looks like Citizen has done a nice job with Bulova and are more hands-off than expected.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Pretty good deal on the Alpina 300 extreme Diver, this is the automatic 44mm version for $332.99.
> 
> View attachment 10505914


I'm tempted to jump on this, but the mesh bracelet is holding me back. Anyone know if the stainless steel bracelets are available to purchase separately?


----------



## sayyes19 (Sep 23, 2015)

In reference to the Glycine and Alpina deals...The watches that are currently being sold at heavy discounts are pre-acquisition manufactured watches correct? The quality should still be good even if the brand itself is being diluted right?


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Pretty good deal on the Alpina 300 extreme Diver, this is the automatic 44mm version for $332.99.


You already made me spend money on the previous Extreme Sailing deal from Lux Time and now I have this one on the way. Thanks! :-!

They bumped the price with $20 but still a great deal. And DEAL4U12 gets $12 off for purchases over $150. Damn good deal for $340. Not sure if I will like the mesh bracelet but the ratcheting clasp looks pretty cool. This Friday the 13th is my lucky day.

They had 5 an hour ago, now only 2 left. Gone in 3...2....1....
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...tainless-steel-men-s-watch-al525lb4v26b2.html

There are some nice pictures and discussion in this thread. Just leaving this picture here..
https://www.watchuseek.com/f478/alpina-extreme-diver-review-791138.html


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Jason Wyatt said:


> In reference to the Glycine and Alpina deals...The watches that are currently being sold at heavy discounts are pre-acquisition manufactured watches correct? The quality should still be good even if the brand itself is being diluted right?


Well, we don't know that the brands are actually going to end up being diluted. Citizen might try to reposition Alpina higher after they clear inventory since Citizen already has the low-mid range saturated, for example.


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

The huge discounts are also on the new models check out the certifiedwatches page. My recent glycine kmu 48 is missing the engraving of swiss and 17 jewels on the 6498 movement, why? 

I am not concerned but they have made cut backs for sure, its in every organizations principle to make as much money as possible. Now that those two have ties to massive organizations they can source parts cheaper right.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Wristwatching said:


> Well, we don't know that the brands are actually going to end up being diluted. Citizen might try to reposition Alpina higher after they clear inventory since Citizen already has the low-mid range saturated, for example.


Agreed. Also, not like Citizen watches are known for being poorly made. Definitely would worry more about Glycine...


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Does anyone out there know if Gnomon ever has sales on Squale or Steinhart? Couple of pieces I've been eying and need to know if I should hold out or just buy if they never discount. Thanks


----------



## acrockett149 (Jan 4, 2017)

raheelc said:


> I'm tempted to jump on this, but the mesh bracelet is holding me back. Anyone know if the stainless steel bracelets are available to purchase separately?


 Also, would like to know how/where to get a good price on the silicone bracelet.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> You already made me spend money on the previous Extreme Sailing deal from Lux Time and now I have this one on the way. Thanks! :-!
> 
> They bumped the price with $20 but still a great deal. And DEAL4U12 gets $12 off for purchases over $150. Damn good deal for $340. Not sure if I will like the mesh bracelet but the ratcheting clasp looks pretty cool. This Friday the 13th is my lucky day.


I cant remember, was your extreme sailing watch you bought on the bracelet? I'm pretty sure these watches use the same body. You should be able to swap the bracelets between the two watches if they are in fact the same watch body. If I didn't just buy a tag aquaracer on that warehouse deal i would have yet another Alpina on the way. If the extreme diver comes up at this price in the vintage or orange and black colors I'll be in trouble.

On a side note, not many people here have commented on the aquaracer warehouse deals (<$800).This watch is so versatile I would have no problem only owning it and my skx007. I am going to be getting an orange and a blue rubber strap for it at some point as the watch could work well with any color strap since it has a grey dial and no bezel insert. Fell asleep wearing it which I never do and I woke up and the Lume was awesome. Similar to my skx but whiter.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

tinpusher said:


> Does anyone out there know if Gnomon ever has sales on Squale or Steinhart? Couple of pieces I've been eying and need to know if I should hold out or just buy if they never discount. Thanks


Was gonna say there was a new / like-new black, bead blasted 1521 on Long Island Watches scratch and dent where Squale fixed the main spring for $545.

Just checked and it's gone now heh. Kinda regret not hopping on it myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

nice watch (the aqua racer). I've been looking at a few warehouse deals. Do you worry at all about having no warranty?


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Mechanicalworld said:


> I cant remember, was your extreme sailing watch you bought on the bracelet? I'm pretty sure these watches use the same body. You should be able to swap the bracelets between the two watches if they are in fact the same watch body.


I got it on the silicone strap. Very comfortable to wear because it's so flexible. I never had a mesh bracelet before and I am looking forqard to give one a try.

Looks like the Alpina Extreme Diver is sold out now. The one with the orange accents looks great but I think this white-on-blakc may be a bot more versatile.

Really like the look of that Aquaracer. I haven't researched them yet and perhaps best not to for the sake of my bank account..


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

tinpusher said:


> Does anyone out there know if Gnomon ever has sales on Squale or Steinhart? Couple of pieces I've been eying and need to know if I should hold out or just buy if they never discount. Thanks


Checkout toptime.eu, Peter is an AD for both brands and seems to be competitively priced. I bought a Squale 1521 and was very pleased with the experience.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

jk1492 said:


> nice watch (the aqua racer). I've been looking at a few warehouse deals. Do you worry at all about having no warranty?


No not really because the Calibre 5 is either an ETA-2824-2 or a Sellita SW200. I lucked out and got a new aquaracer that must have been a return and it cost me $765. You have the option to return to Amazon for free too if it doesn't check out. The watch is quite a bit more with the warranty and is $900-$1000 on the used market. If it were an in house movement I would consider the cost to service it down the road but with it being either a 2824 or an SW200 which are commonly used movements I'm not worried about it. I think I could buy a new 2824 movement for a few hundred if I needed to so I prefer the discount on this one. I'm at +6spd right now and improving every time I take a data point. I get the issue about tags being overpriced and resale value but that doesn't apply at the current deals and this one is 40.5mm which is perfect for me.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

It's been documented that Glycine had a fire sale through distributors to clear inventory for upcoming models (and I assume somewhat of a realignment on priorities). Glycine said it themselves.

I'm looking forward to their future. The Aquarius that came out recently is a cool watch, and a good mixup for them. New tech and established style. I think we'll see more of that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Damn I want that Alpina diver on mesh


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Anyone interested, Seiko Recraft Series Watch is on Sale at Ashford. 
105 + free shipping w/ code.SDRECRAFT105
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/s...aft-series/SSC451.pid?nid=cpg_cat2950230&so=2

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Bought an Alpina Quartz in 38mm!

Guys, is here a topic for advices on buying a watch? 
I need a present for a retired civil pilot.... clearly not "military" pilot, readable, not a chrono and affordable.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Ouch. That is pretty lame if you receive a defective item and the company not only makes you pay to return, they then deduct what they paid to ship.
> 
> I believe he is saying even if the item is defective, wrong, etc. (ie. their fault) they make you pay return shipping AND deduct the shipping they paid. Pretty bad IMO if that is the case.


Is that not illegal in the US?


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

*Gone*
$152.07! (the listing say's "in stock Jan. 21st")








https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Divers..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=GSYKE624N5PS9XKXG4J8


----------



## kenaikat (Oct 29, 2010)

raheelc said:


> I'm tempted to jump on this, but the mesh bracelet is holding me back. Anyone know if the stainless steel bracelets are available to purchase separately?


Not sure about the mesh bracelet either, but I went ahead and pulled the trigger on one of the last ones. I've never been a fan of mesh and have always avoided watches over 42mm, but the crazy value proposition sucked me in. We will see how it goes and whether I survive the wrath of the CFO for my watch buying spree, especially since my last few have been very bold choices.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

eljay said:


> Is that not illegal in the US?


In general no. In general, such a policy would only be illegal if you offer free return shipping in your warranty and don't honor its terms.
Customer Returns and Refund Laws by State
https://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0252-warranties


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

kenaikat said:


> Not sure about the mesh bracelet either, but I went ahead and pulled the trigger on one of the last ones. I've never been a fan of mesh and have always avoided watches over 42mm, but the crazy value proposition sucked me in. We will see how it goes and whether I survive the wrath of the CFO for my watch buying spree, especially since my last few have been very bold choices.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah I waited too long and they're gone now lol. Guess I'll just keep an eye for until they're available again. Been looking for a nice daily watch for a while now, would have jumped on this had it been the SS bracelet

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

KirS124 said:


> Bought an Alpina Quartz in 38mm!
> 
> Guys, is here a topic for advices on buying a watch?
> I need a present for a retired civil pilot.... clearly not "military" pilot, readable, not a chrono and affordable.


I was considering an Alpine Quartz too. Just to try the finishing and feel of the brand first and then may jump in more serious automatic buys. Do anyone have the experience of handling these Quartz?
Is it easy to get new batteries ? And are the batteries come in new upon buying? Thanks.


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

My Startimer uses a 381 battery. Easy to replace.


----------



## acrockett149 (Jan 4, 2017)

Maratac SR-1 Red Crown for $299 on Massdrop. Is this a good deal?


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

minchomexa said:


> My Startimer uses a 381 battery. Easy to replace.


OK. That' great news. Thanks mate.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

so if you have a fossil outlet store near you.. you maybe able to get some $4.50~ish NATO straps..

got this for $4.83 with tax today..

I'm sort of excited about it because due to my wrist size some of the NATO's I have bought are not really quite long enough for my wrist ~8" .. the fossil ones are right on about perfect for my wrist size.









color selection / sizing was quite limited however.. in addition to the orange the had some yellow stripped ones and brown and some other kinda taste specific kinda colors.. but still $4.50~ for the orange one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wristwatching said:


> My guess would be that Alpina will switch off the Sellita/ETA movements to either FC's inhouse stuff or Miyotas.


I seriously doubt that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

I stumbled on this while surfing auctions and this is a very good price for this watch. I have four Catorex (cuh-tor-ex) (it is not pronounced like the eye disease) watches and while they are not well known in the US I find mine to be high quality watches that are well made. I have read some comments here on WUS that the inner and outer dial numbers do not work well together but the company has a strong pocket watch history and this dial represents that. The stainless Arabic markers and hands give the watch a great look on the wrist and the outer track is not stainless which is why it is not visible while on the wrist. I do prefer the model without Arabic numbers but for the price this is a nice watch. This seller has it listed at 38mm but mine is 40mm so he may have the wrong size listed. The watch has 165' WR and an ETA 2804 mechanical movement on a nice stainless bracelet.










Seller is asking $315 but accepts offers. I have no ties to the seller or the watch in any way but really appreciate the quality of Catorex and at this price especially.

Catorex Men's 113.1.8167.320/BM Attractive Stainless Steel Number Date Watch | eBay


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Sometimes this price exceeds "affordable" range by some ITT, but that Alpina Flyback Chrono with the inhouse movement for $1353 is a pretty good deal...

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ess-steel-men-s-watch-al760sb5aq6b.html#img-0


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not really. CountyComm.com had the SR-9015L (basically the same case, but with the superior Miyota 9015 movement, as well as a bracelet and NATO strap) for only $259 around the holidays. With all the other recent deals on Swiss automatics like Christopher Ward, Alpina and even some Deep Blue models, to name a few, I don't think I'd be spending $300 on anything with a Miyota 8215 in it.



acrockett149 said:


> Maratac SR-1 Red Crown for $299 on Massdrop. Is this a good deal?


----------



## HogHead III (Nov 25, 2016)

Watchery Glycine F-104 UPDATE.

For those of us that bought the Christmas day 'beige' dial F-104's. Earlier I reported that The Watchery told me they would exchange the black dial F-104 they sent me with a white/beige dial after they confirmed they had some at their warehouse. Today I received a call back from them and was told that they don't have any of the beige dial at all, and they had updated their website, but they would gladly send me a shipping slip to return the watch for a full refund. I'm keeping the black dial


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Finally pulled a trigger on the Alpine regulator with steel bracelet at creationwatchstore. I just noticed that I missed to use the coupons. Actually what are the coupons right now? Did I miss a lot ? 

I tried to do a Google search for the size of the watch as it is not stated in the website. But seems not much info, as most are talking about Extreme version. I believe it's 42mm which will be too good to be true to my preference.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Ops...I mean certified watch


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

VCheng said:


> Finally pulled a trigger on the Alpine regulator with steel bracelet at creationwatchstore. I just noticed that I missed to use the coupons. Actually what are the coupons right now? Did I miss a lot ?
> 
> I tried to do a Google search for the size of the watch as it is not stated in the website. But seems not much info, as most are talking about Extreme version. I believe it's 42mm which will be too good to be true to my preference.


Codes are rmenot25 over $500 and rmenot12 over $150 so it would have saved you $12 and I couldn't find the find the case sizes either. I was interested in these two, Alpina Startimer White Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch AL550LW4R26B for $378.99 and this one, Alpina Avalanche Extreme Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch AL525LBS3AE6B for $321.99.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

IC. That is acceptable. I was rushing to buy and was actually on street so forgot everything. lol
. My first experience with the shop, wish everything fine. 

JR, Limes, Fortis, VSA, Seiko, Citizen, Casio, Magrette


----------



## sayyes19 (Sep 23, 2015)

So I finally bought a Glycine from the Roo....Do these come with a filled out warranty?


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

BillyTheKidd said:


> Can't believe I missed this!


Keep checking Amazon's Lightning Deals. This is the third time in five days I've seen it listed.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

sayyes19 said:


> So I finally bought a Glycine from the Roo....Do these come with a filled out warranty?


Mine was filled out.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

You also missed out on another 4% cash back through Mr. Rebates. Hey, you asked&#55358;&#56595;!


VCheng said:


> IC. That is acceptable. I was rushing to buy and was actually on street so forgot everything. lol
> . My first experience with the shop, wish everything fine.
> 
> JR, Limes, Fortis, VSA, Seiko, Citizen, Casio, Magrette


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> You also missed out on another 4% cash back through Mr. Rebates. Hey, you asked&#55358;&#56595;!


O..thanks for reminding. lol.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

makitmama said:


> well, I finally gave in and bit the bullet- an Alpina ladies diver, 38mm. On Amazon right now for $995, I got it for $248 including shipping using the coupon code so nicely provided.
> now to hide it from my husband when it gets here.... I figure that is a fair price for 300m WR.
> View attachment 10506010


plateau

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you for the Bulova deal on amazon! Ordered, hope it impresses in person 
I've wanted to try the smooth sweep quartz, and I need a dressier watch, so that scratches two itches!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Mechanicalworld said:


> I decided I'd be a guinea pig on the Amazon warehouse deals. I debated for a couple days as my collection is set and any new watches I get I'll have to sell one or two to justify it. Anywho, I have always liked tag and the warehouse deals on the aquaracers is a couple hundred less than the used market at the moment. I bought a way2113.ba0910. 0910 is the H link bracelet and the 0928 is the current bracelet tag is using. The watch was listed as "used-very good, small scratches on body, small scratches on bracelet, in packaging but packaging is damaged." The watch came today and it is a brand new watch, probably a return. Cannot find a scratch on the body except for one tiny mark the size of a needle tip on the side which I cannot see without looking very hard for it. The band does have a couple scratches on two links where it rubbed something but they are so small my iPhone can't capture them. The clasp still has the plastic on it. The tag is still on it (could be removed/attached easily though). The damage to the packaging either has to be that the watch didn't have a plastic sticker on the crystal or caseback or that the cover of the manual has a crease on it. The box is perfectly fine. Basically any scratches that this thing could have are less severe than what it will have after I have worn it for a day or two sitting at a desk. I wound it and have it on a timer so I can see if the movement is within spec. It wound very smoothly. Very very impressed overall. Sorry for the long post but I wanted to share with you all as there are still way2110, way2111, and way2113 models priced under $800. The black model price just dropped to $787.15 before tax in very good condition.
> 
> Iphone pics (don't do the watch justice)
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10496674&d=1484247118"]
> ...


I work for amazon and it is actually part of my job sometimes to work the area, where items are sent from inbound/picking department associates as damages. I always see them mark so many items practically brand new as damaged and send to damageland(actual name of area where we decide if either items go warehouse sales or destroyed). I myself always look for stuff at warehouse deals and most of the times it even beats my employee discount by good margin.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

May not be the best deal but quite a bit less than the white and black variants

ORIENT saturation diver in red - $813

http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...fessional-diver-el02003h-mens-watch-3967.html










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

ayem-bee said:


> Oh...and to add a deal, this J. Springs (Seiko) doesn't seem to be all that bad for $50!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00OI7RACC
> 
> View attachment 10498418


They list that as a women's watch, but the specs say it's 37mm.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Xetum has a decent sale going on with a few of their watches in the 500s.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tudor automatic plus free watch winder for $1499.99 plus 8% cash back.

Women's Prince Diamond Pink Genuine Leather and Dial | World of Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Armand Nicolet small seconds for $749.99 with a free watch winder plus 8% cash back.

I have a similar central seconds model. It's classy af.

Men's Arc Royal Automatic Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

If you can wear a 36mm watch, this is a great looking Oris for only $599.99 plus a free watch winder and 8% cash back.

Women's Aquis Automatic Black Rubber Blue Dial | World of Watches


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Shop World of Watches automatics and get a free watch winder.










Automatic Watches + Free Winder | World of Watches


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

I try to check my local TJ Maxx every week or two. My local store (Northbrook, IL) had theirs on clearance. Bought two at $119 ea. Not sure if I'll keep both.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Gilt has a Filson Scout Dual Time for $209 after promo code EXTRA50. MSRP is $900.

https://www.gilt.com/sale/men/winte...on-the-scout-dual-time-watch-50mm?origin=sale


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub for $339 with code DMSUB339

This is a fantastic watch for this price. The 2-piece case is very unique.

Hamilton Khaki Navy H78615355 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

achernob said:


> I try to check my local TJ Maxx every week or two. My local store (Northbrook, IL) had theirs on clearance. Bought two at $119 ea. Not sure if I'll keep both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great deal! They've been going for a lot more on eBay. my tjmaxx has had a lot of them but they never went below $170-199 on clearance. The yellow tag means it's final discount and won't be marked down anymore.


----------



## HawaiianTime (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey fellow bargain hunters. I've been off the watch scene for a while so Folsom is new to me, but they seem to be mentioned here a lot. I'm assuming they are of pretty decent quality but to what other brands are they comparable to?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Filson = Shinola



HawaiianTime said:


> Hey fellow bargain hunters. I've been off the watch scene for a while so Folsom is new to me, but they seem to be mentioned here a lot. I'm assuming they are of pretty decent quality but to what other brands are they comparable to?


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

sayyes19 said:


> So I finally bought a Glycine from the Roo....Do these come with a filled out warranty?


My two purchases had the warranty cards stamped and dated, but the write in info was missing.
You could fill the rest in yourself if needed. Stamp is most important.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Just got the timex in and it fits my 6.7 wrist ok. Does it look too big?


----------



## rikkd (Aug 8, 2012)

N.Caffrey said:


> View attachment 10520562
> 
> 
> Just got the timex in and it fits my 6.7 wrist ok. Does it look too big?


No

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Finally arrived!
I was to lazy for sizing the bracelet, so I through it on a HR I had laying around.
I love it!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

rikkd said:


> No
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


THAnk you man I'm going to keep it. The indiglo is the best I've seen on any timex


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

N.Caffrey said:


> THAnk you man I'm going to keep it. The indiglo is the best I've seen on any timex


Wow, I bought the same watch from ebay, but the black one with bracelet, and it's not nearly as bright as this. Could there be something wrong, or could it be because the face is black?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

raheelc said:


> Wow, I bought the same watch from ebay, but the black one with bracelet, and it's not nearly as bright as this. Could there be something wrong, or could it be because the face is black?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Is just because the face is black, I have a blue timex weekender chrono, gray timex Waterbury and blue Waterbury chrono and the indiglo isn't as bright.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

N.Caffrey said:


> Is just because the face is black, I have a blue timex weekender chrono, gray timex Waterbury and blue Waterbury chrono and the indiglo isn't as bright.


Oh ok, good to now. The one I have isn't even half as bright. Had I known that was the case I probably would have gone with the white faced one (but I prefer a bracelet to a strap, so would have lost out on that option). Maybe I'll buy the white faced one and put the bracelet on that lol.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

raheelc said:


> Oh ok, good to now. The one I have isn't even half as bright. Had I known that was the case I probably would have gone with the white faced one (but I prefer a bracelet to a strap, so would have lost out on that option). Maybe I'll buy the white faced one and put the bracelet on that lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Honestly if I ever seen another timex gmt for $30 Im buying it. It's a solid watch 100%


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

N.Caffrey said:


> Honestly if I ever seen another timex gmt for $30 Im buying it. It's a solid watch 100%


right now the price is at $55. Guess I'll wait till it drops to around $30, then I'll pick one up.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Checkout toptime.eu, Peter is an AD for both brands and seems to be competitively priced. I bought a Squale 1521 and was very pleased with the experience.


I'm curious about that, I cancelled the 1521 order from them after jumping on the deep star deal. Did you have to pay any additional import tax from Slovakia?


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

And here I am sad about returning my Timex GMT. The indiglo didn't work at all. Glad for all the happy buyers, truly a nice watch for $30


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I just got my Timex also. Great beater for under $30. Strap is not bad at all either.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

N.Caffrey said:


> View attachment 10520562
> 
> 
> Just got the timex in and it fits my 6.7 wrist ok. Does it look too big?


Yes

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

uyebsk said:


> I'm curious about that, I cancelled the 1521 order from them after jumping on the deep star deal. Did you have to pay any additional import tax from Slovakia?


No additional fees, but it was under the $800 threshold some have mentioned as taxable. He shipped it FedEx and it arrived in 2 days from Slovakia to the Midwest, stamped warranty card and full kit. I think he pre sold this model as they didn't arrive to him until mid-late December and then we ageeed to wait until after the holidays to ship. It took some time after ordering to arrive but I was in no hurry to get it and he was very responsive to my emails. Everything considered, I was pleased and would do business with him again and likely will as he has a couple of models in which I'm interested.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Hit both my local TJMaxx's looking for a Filson. No luck but I did find a Fossil Auto for $58 + Tax


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

mannal said:


> Hit both my local TJMaxx's looking for a Filson. No luck but I did find a Fossil Auto for $58 + Tax


What's the movement?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm guessing it is an in-house STP

Edit: Maybe not:











MattFeeder said:


> What's the movement?


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

minchomexa said:


> And here I am sad about returning my Timex GMT. The indiglo didn't work at all. Glad for all the happy buyers, truly a nice watch for $30


They wouldn't exchange it?


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

mannal said:


> I'm guessing it is an in-house STP
> 
> Edit: Maybe not:


Hey, still a good find for $58!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Could have been $48 if I opened my mail first. I had a $10 Rewards certificate. I'll save that for when I find my Filson.



MattFeeder said:


> Hey, still a good find for $58!


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

mannal said:


> Could have been $48 if I opened my mail first. I had a $10 Rewards certificate. I'll save that for when I find my Filson.


Well I guess you should go buy something else!


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

mannal said:


> I'm guessing it is an in-house STP
> 
> Edit: Maybe not:
> 
> View attachment 10521042


Miyota?


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

N.Caffrey said:


> View attachment 10520562
> 
> 
> Just got the timex in and it fits my 6.7 wrist ok. Does it look too big?


No, imo. More so, I'm even starting to think that it could be somewhat small for my 7.75" wrist...


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Really tempted by this one at Certified Watch Store: Alpina Startimer Classics Chronograph AL-860SCR4S6 $637.99 This is about the best price that I've ever seen on the automatic Startimer chrono.

















https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watch-brands/alpina-watches/alpina-startimer-classics-silver-dial-leather-strap-men-s-watch-al860scr4s6.html


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

N.Caffrey said:


> minchomexa said:
> 
> 
> > And here I am sad about returning my Timex GMT. The indiglo didn't work at all. Glad for all the happy buyers, truly a nice watch for $30
> ...


 nope, was told they didn't have enough in stock.....


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

KrisOK said:


> Really tempted by this one at Certified Watch Store: Alpina Startimer Classics Chronograph AL-860SCR4S6 $637.99 This is about the best price that I've ever seen on the automatic Startimer chrono.
> 
> View attachment 10521666
> 
> ...


Yeah tell me about it. I bought one yesterday already. That's an insane price even considering 70$ shipping to the EU +21% tax for me. Alomost bought the telemeter AL130 as well, but I already have a similar styled Spanish forum chrono incoming.

I already own the Black Startimer chrono (which they had as well for 1000$, still a more than fair price) and these pieces are just solid quality. They feel and look like you're holding a IWC. The fit and finish is superb. This version with applied indices should be a great addition and will be my third Alpina auto chrono.

Pics stolen from the net


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Certified also has 2 other dials available at that price:









https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...al-leather-strap-men-s-watch-al860scp4s6.html









https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ack-leather-strap-men-s-watch-al860sc4s6.html


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

N.Caffrey said:


> Honestly if I ever seen another timex gmt for $30 Im buying it. It's a solid watch 100%


I just got my timex gmt today also. If anyone wants i am in NJ. $31 i paid plus shipping all yours. Somehow it is too nice to use as my work beater and it won't be exactly my choice when going out.


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

My C60 Trident Pro 600 Vintage Black just showed up from the Christopher Ward 50% off sale. The delay was caused by a shortage of PVD/DLC bracelets. I sent Wera an email and she shipped it with a black leather strap (at no charge) so I wouldn't have to wait. No word on when the bracelet will ship, but I'm in no rush. The strap was a bit long for my 6.5 inch wrist, so I put it on a Hirsch Mariner which looks almost identical. This is my first Chr Ward watch, and I'm really impressed. Total cost was $385 which feels like a steal.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

i cant chose which is best from these three versions of alpinas.... help me


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

mannal said:


> Could have been $48 if I opened my mail first. I had a $10 Rewards certificate. I'll save that for when I find my Filson.


After reading posts from this forum i go check out all TJ maxx in my area every week. Lots filson there. Just yesterday i saw filson journeyman gmt at sale foe$119 in Marlboro, NJ tjmaxx. Also a luminox gmt for $149 at Woodbridge, NJ tjmaxx. Both were quartz or i would have taken both.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

ScopinBill said:


> My C60 Trident Pro 600 Vintage Black just showed up from the Christopher Ward 50% off sale. The delay was caused by a shortage of PVD/DLC bracelets. I sent Wera an email and she shipped it with a black leather strap (at no charge) so I wouldn't have to wait. No word on when the bracelet will ship, but I'm in no rush. The strap was a bit long for my 6.5 inch wrist, so I put it on a Hirsch Mariner which looks almost identical. This is my first Chr Ward watch, and I'm really impressed. Total cost was $385 which feels like a steal.


Interesting to hear about the shortage of bracelets. If I had known I probably would have asked for it to be shipped with a leather strap as well.

I ordered the same watch and I've been patiently biding the time by agonizing between keeping the watch on the bracelet or switching out to a leather strap.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

vitekodessa said:


> i cant chose which is best from these three versions of alpinas.... help me


Well, Sporty or Dressy? The dial with the "Telemeter" is certainly sportier, and the two other dials are more dressy.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

mannal said:


> I'm guessing it is an in-house STP
> 
> Edit: Maybe not:
> 
> View attachment 10521042


Nope, as the STP is a Swiss movement. A Japan movement is probably Miyota (or Seiko, but not likely in this case)


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Jaysembhi said:


> After reading posts from this forum i go check out all TJ maxx in my area every week. Lots filson there. Just yesterday i saw filson journeyman gmt at sale foe$119 in Marlboro, NJ tjmaxx. Also a luminox gmt for $149 at Woodbridge, NJ tjmaxx. Both were quartz or i would have taken both.


The blue-dialed version of that Luminox was ~$90 during BF sales but I don't think the black-dialed version got that low. It's a nice looking watch, just an FYI.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sorry to interrupt Page 116 of Christopher Ward chat; but my obsessive-compulsive disorder for searching for watch bargains has taken me down the dark alleyways of the Internet to Stranger Watches, which currently has a 20% off coupon, 'STRNGR20,' for (apparently) all watches, including those already on sale.

The watches that are likely to interest some here are their divers. Seiko NH-35 movements, 200m water resistance, anti-reflective sapphire crystals, Super-Luminova, rotating internal bezels and hammered dial style.

This is "The Megalodon." $233.20 with coupon code. (That's with tax. They add tax to their Internet watch orders. Which is lame.)
























... and "The Bull Shark" for $236.59 after coupon code and tax.

















They also have some rose gold case models (white and black dial) and a PVD case model (black dial).

https://strangertime.com/product-tag/diver-watches/

Anyway, something different.

Now, where were we, CW or Glycine?

EDIT: More detail on the watches here:
http://www.ablogtowatch.com/stranger-ocean-predator-diver-watch/

And they wanted quite a bit more for them when the project first funded on Kickstarter:
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/stranger/ocean-predator-diver-series-stranger-watches


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

ScopinBill said:


> My C60 Trident Pro 600 Vintage Black just showed up from the Christopher Ward 50% off sale. The delay was caused by a shortage of PVD/DLC bracelets. I sent Wera an email and she shipped it with a black leather strap (at no charge) so I wouldn't have to wait. No word on when the bracelet will ship, but I'm in no rush. The strap was a bit long for my 6.5 inch wrist, so I put it on a Hirsch Mariner which looks almost identical. This is my first Chr Ward watch, and I'm really impressed. Total cost was $385 which feels like a steal.
> 
> View attachment 10522026


Lovely! Wish they had those still when I checked a couple days ago, would have bought one!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks like one to my non-WIS eye.



dumpweed said:


> Miyota?


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

So what is the deal with the alpinas at certified watch store? 
Im looking at this one for $333 , seems like it's too good to be true? 
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...silicone-strap-men-s-watch-al525lsb5ae6.html?


----------



## cheesetime (Sep 21, 2015)

sledgod said:


> Thank you for the Bulova deal on amazon! Ordered, hope it impresses in person
> I've wanted to try the smooth sweep quartz, and I need a dressier watch, so that scratches two itches!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will not be dissapointed. Tremendous bang for your buck.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Milehigh981 said:


> So what is the deal with the alpinas at certified watch store?
> Im looking at this one for $333 , seems like it's too good to be true?
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...silicone-strap-men-s-watch-al525lsb5ae6.html?


Very, very nice price. Alpina brings a lot.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Milehigh981 said:


> So what is the deal with the alpinas at certified watch store?
> Im looking at this one for $333 , seems like it's too good to be true?
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...silicone-strap-men-s-watch-al525lsb5ae6.html?


Be aware that although CWS doesn't state its size it appears it's the 48mm, not the 42mm.


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

Sean779 said:


> Milehigh981 said:
> 
> 
> > So what is the deal with the alpinas at certified watch store?
> ...


Ah, I was wondering about that. The product number doesn't match with the 42mm. Thanks!
48 would be yuge on my wrist!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This may not be a bargain over what they typically sell them for. But Sizzlin' Watches has Ticino Sea Viper Vintage Pro Divers, homages to the 1955 Rolex Submariner Ref. 6200, complete with Miyota 9015 movements, at prices that are at or near Tisell levels. Sapphire crystals and, from all accounts, great cases and bracelets.

Vintage lume is $255:

TICINO Sea-Viper Vintage Pro Diver Watch w/ Vintage Lume

















... and white lume for $230 (!)
TICINO Sea-Viper Vintage Pro Diver Watch w/ White Lume


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Are there any discount codes for jomashop now? Thanks in advance


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Milehigh981 said:


> Ah, I was wondering about that. The product number doesn't match with the 42mm. Thanks!
> 48 would be yuge on my wrist!


If I recall correctly from a review I came came yesterday while I was searching for review on the regulator, this model is 48mm. Take some time to Google out, I am sure there is a detail review. Cheers.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

ninzeo said:


> Yeah tell me about it. I bought one yesterday already. That's an insane price even considering 70$ shipping to the EU +21% tax for me. Alomost bought the telemeter AL130 as well, but I already have a similar styled Spanish forum chrono incoming.
> 
> I already own the Black Startimer chrono (which they had as well for 1000$, still a more than fair price) and these pieces are just solid quality. They feel and look like you're holding a IWC. The fit and finish is superb. This version with applied indices should be a great addition and will be my third Alpina auto chrono.
> 
> Pics stolen from the net


Good choice, I was eyeing on that since BF too. However, decided to save some and went for more special regulator with cheaper price. I really like the classic look and pop indexes. If you have budget, go for it, otherwise, would regret. Btw, the shipping cost is high as u said, it made me considered for few minutes. I used not to buy with high shipping cost. But the total price was still insane , couldn't resist. 


Milehigh981 said:


> Ah, I was wondering about that. The product number doesn't match with the 42mm. Thanks!
> 48 would be yuge on my wrist!





KrisOK said:


> Certified also has 2 other dials available at that price:
> 
> View attachment 10521986
> 
> ...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Try CART10 and GOOGLE20



yankeexpress said:


> Are there any discount codes for jomashop now? Thanks in advance


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This may not be a bargain over what they typically sell them for. But Sizzlin' Watches has Ticino Sea Viper Vintage Pro Divers, homages to the 1955 Rolex Submariner Ref. 6200, complete with Miyota 9015 movements, at prices that are at or near Tisell levels. Sapphire crystals and, from all accounts, great cases and bracelets.
> 
> Vintage lume is $255:
> 
> ...


These look pretty nice. May pick one up as a daily watch. Do you have any experience with these?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Regarding the Ticino, some people don't like that the lume on the hands and dial don't match 100%. I could live with it though.


----------



## sayyes19 (Sep 23, 2015)

Victorinox Night vision is $154 on amazon warehouse with "scratches on band". This watch has dropped in price considerably since I owned one, but I thought it looked very good and was pretty cool for an outdoors/hiker style watch. Pretty good deal IMO.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I knew a 2017 resolution of no more watches was unrealistic, esp hanging out around here. So I said to myself, "don't buy any more unless it's a smoking-hot deal". An Alpina Aviation Auto-Chrono for $613 qualifies I think. If not, that resolution only lasted 14 days. I'm gonna go ahead and order a pizza with coupon codes from the heads-up pizza deals thread to kill the other resolution. Thank you to *brans1* for posting the deal.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Anyone notice these threads go through a bunch of phases?

jean Richard to Christopher ward to glycine? I wonder what's next hopefully fredrique constant


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

N.Caffrey said:


> Anyone notice these threads go through a bunch of phases?
> 
> jean Richard to Christopher ward to glycine? I wonder what's next hopefully fredrique constant


Yes, noticed here. These 2 days were Alpina. Thanks to all who contributed. Cheers.


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

itsreallydarren said:


> Interesting to hear about the shortage of bracelets. If I had known I probably would have asked for it to be shipped with a leather strap as well.
> 
> I ordered the same watch and I've been patiently biding the time by agonizing between keeping the watch on the bracelet or switching out to a leather strap.


If they haven't shipped yours yet, I'd send them an email. I know the CS department was pretty busy right after the sale, but they appear to have caught up - based on how quickly Wera responded to my emails. She offered either a leather or rubber strap which was much appreciated. No word on the bracelet, but I'll enjoy the watch in the meantime.

And for any eagle-eyed CW watch geeks out there... the strap in the pic is actually a Hirsch Mariner which looks almost identical to the CW strap. The CW strap is really nice, but was a bit loose on my 6.5 inch wrist - even on the last hole. I really need to pick up a leather punch


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

N.Caffrey said:


> Anyone notice these threads go through a bunch of phases?
> 
> jean Richard to Christopher ward to glycine? I wonder what's next hopefully fredrique constant


I'm dreaming a little bigger, hoping for Vacheron Constantin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I was about to get that chrono but I do not like when numbers are cut by subdials. Especially only the 10 on this one it is unbearable so I settled for last mesh bracelet diver


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Test...test!!


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

N.Caffrey said:


> Anyone notice these threads go through a bunch of phases?
> 
> jean Richard to Christopher ward to glycine? I wonder what's next hopefully fredrique constant


Alpina is the latest. Then the thread will go back to Eterna, especially the KonTiki. Unless some Bulova Accu-Swiss watches come on line.


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> Alpina is the latest. Then the thread will go back to Eterna, especially the KonTiki. Unless some Bulova Accu-Swiss watches come on line.


I hope so. I'm waiting for a deal on a kon tiki.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> Alpina is the latest. Then the thread will go back to Eterna, especially the KonTiki. Unless some Bulova Accu-Swiss watches come on line.


You don't think all the Kontikis have blown through already?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Ashford has the 41mm Calvin Klein Men's K5A3114X for $92 - $10 using code AFF10 - 6.3% befrugal = $76.84
Not bad for what I think is a good looking piece.

What's that? Yes Lord Snooty, it is a fashion brand that has Swiss Made on the dial. Get over it.

Link


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

eljay said:


> You don't think all the Kontikis have blown through already?


You would think. But there's more than just the KonTiki in the Eterna lineup, especially with the company trying to offer up its new movements. Bet there are still plenty of Tangaroas with Sellita movements to be had as well as Artemis quartz watches to be dumped onto the public.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> You would think. But there's more than just the KonTiki in the Eterna lineup, especially with the company trying to offer up its new movements. Bet there are still plenty of Tangaroas with Sellita movements to be had as well as Artemis quartz watches to be dumped onto the public.


Yeah it hasn't been the Kontiki for a while, but we've seen Tangaroas and 1948s at deep discounts.

Hamilton and Edox are also prominent in this thread's rotation. Somebody should probably make a list of those, companies that for whatever reason seem to dump stock fairly often so you should avoid buying at non-sale prices. Whereas like, equivalent value brands Tissot and Mido tend not to play that game, a Visodate is always around $400.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> Ashford has the 41mm Calvin Klein Men's K5A3114X for $92 - $10 using code AFF10 - 6.3% befrugal = $76.84
> Not bad for what I think is a good looking piece.
> 
> What's that? Yes Lord Snooty, it is a fashion brand that has Swiss Made on the dial. Get over it.
> ...


Looks cool to me.

I don't need another Watch. I don't need another Watch.I don't need another Watch. Damn it!!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Wristwatching said:


> Yeah it hasn't been the Kontiki for a while, but we've seen Tangaroas and 1948s at deep discounts.
> 
> Hamilton and Edox are also prominent in this thread's rotation. Somebody should probably make a list of those, companies that for whatever reason seem to dump stock fairly often so you should avoid buying at non-sale prices. Whereas like, equivalent value brands Tissot and Mido tend not to play that game, a Visodate is always around $400.


A lot of the difference has to do with market strength. Take Hamilton. It competes in the same price range (in theory) as Longines and Mido. But Swatch moved just 120,000 Hamilton watches in 2014, 20,000 fewer watches than the number of Midos it sold and a 10th of the 1.3 million Longines it sold. Swatch sold 3.4 million Tissot watches in 2013 (based on data I could find), making it the second-biggest brand (after Swatch watches) in Swatch Group's stable.

The lack of market strength, combined with the turmoil in the watch market overall, means that the weakest players (including Eterna, which sold 6,000 watches in 2013, and Edox) are the ones most-likely to have inventory dumped onto the market.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

I'd like to pick up another Eterna. The pre-owned Kontikis are offered for sale fairly regularly at around $500-$700. I'm guessing last year the dump sales were a lot less?


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Probably worth cross-posting this here in case someone spots a "deal" on NTH or Lew & Huey on eBay or other outlets. Chris just had a chunk of his inventory stolen and is on the lookout for people trying to offload the stolen watches.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/stolen-lew-huey-nth-watches-sale-keep-your-eyes-peeled-3943522.html

If a deal is too good to be true... Please speak up so this guy gets caught.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

jk1492 said:


> I'd like to pick up another Eterna. The pre-owned Kontikis are offered for sale fairly regularly at around $500-$700. I'm guessing last year the dump sales were a lot less?


Hard for me to answer, and others will know better, but the KonTikis were selling for as low as $400. Most, however, sold for around $600; I bought mine from KrisOK within that range. It will also depend on design (the blue/green and white/blue KonTikis will sell for more than the white/gold ones, for example), as well as whether it is a KonTiki Date or a Four-Hands (the latter of which tend to go for higher prices). Last I checked, Nordwulf has one on sale at F29.


----------



## HawaiianTime (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the incredibly helpful information sevenmsck. Given this info what Price range can be expected for a Tangaroa or Artemis? I'm thinking of trying them out since prices should be more reachable now


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

N.Caffrey said:


> Anyone notice these threads go through a bunch of phases?
> 
> jean Richard to Christopher ward to glycine? I wonder what's next hopefully fredrique constant


Here is a Frederique Constantly Breaking for only $344.73. New except manual is missing.

FYI, Amazon's specs are wrong. It's 40mm diameter and 10mm thick.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Elysee quartz triple date for $107.06.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## ymkawasumi (May 20, 2011)

Someone had posted regarding a Bulova Accutron II some pages ago, I noticed amazon had both the black/red still there (which I jumped on, woo! - thank you!), but also, they have a white/orange on a mesh bracelet for about 167.

Though the red/black said only 1 left, after visiting again after I put my order it, it still appears available. 

I very rarely post, nor do I know watch prices well so please take this post with a grain of salt - I figured I'd try to chime in .


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I have found a deal on eBay Philippines but need some help from someone in that country to access it as the seller only ships within the Philippines. I am going to post it with that caveat, hopefully a fellow member from there can help a few of us out.
The hard to find and very small diameter Seiko SRP189 is available for ~$118 plus any shipping. It's 36mm, white faced and about perfect for my wife but it's difficult to find. Let me know if anyone can be of assistance, thanks.

Seiko 5 SRP189 K1 Midsize Day Date ST Steel Diver's Watch | eBay

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...431B-9FE2-839601936D65_zpsn9nemagd.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM has 80% off Girard Perraguax watches. Really great prices.

If that's too expensive for you, they also have 75% off Versace shoes, belts, and wallets. Everybody should invest in a real Italian leather belt, especially at under $100. They pay for themselves in durability. I bought an A. Testoni several years ago, and it just will not wear out. Still looks almost new.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

ToM? You have a link?



RyanD said:


> ToM has 80% off Girard Perraguax watches. Really great prices.
> 
> If that's too expensive for you, they also have 75% off Versace shoes, belts, and wallets. Everybody should invest in a real Italian leather belt, especially at under $100. They pay for themselves in durability. I bought an A. Testoni several years ago, and it just will not wear out. Still looks almost new.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation's daily deal is the Revue-Thommen Airspeed Day-Date Automatic for $449. Be Frugal rebate takes it to $417. Great watch for that price.

Revue Thommen Airspeed Day Date Men's Watch Model: 16020.(I'M A SCAMMER)


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

primerak said:


> ToM? You have a link?


Touch Of Modern

https://www.touchofmodern.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> A lot of the difference has to do with market strength. Take Hamilton. It competes in the same price range (in theory) as Longines and Mido. But Swatch moved just 120,000 Hamilton watches in 2014, 20,000 fewer watches than the number of Midos it sold and a 10th of the 1.3 million Longines it sold. Swatch sold 3.4 million Tissot watches in 2013 (based on data I could find), making it the second-biggest brand (after Swatch watches) in Swatch Group's stable.
> 
> The lack of market strength, combined with the turmoil in the watch market overall, means that the weakest players (including Eterna, which sold 6,000 watches in 2013, and Edox) are the ones most-likely to have inventory dumped onto the market.


Wow, interesting data. Such difference in sales of the Swatch Group and other smaller but better brands.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Here is a Frederique Constantly Breaking for only $344.73. New except manual is missing.
> 
> FYI, Amazon's specs are wrong. It's 40mm diameter and 10mm thick.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


Not sure how good a deal this is, another FC Amazon warehouse deal:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B008PTPEKY/

$390.13 FC-435S6B6 Vintage Rally, Manual Wind:
"Manual Missing. small scratch on glass. small scratches on the body. small scratches on the watch band. Item is in original packaging, but packaging has damage."
Curious how the sapphire glass got scratched?








Any rebate sites can be used? beFrugal?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> I have found a deal on eBay Philippines but need some help from someone in that country to access it as the seller only ships within the Philippines. I am going to post it with that caveat, hopefully a fellow member from there can help a few of us out.
> The hard to find and very small diameter Seiko SRP189 is available for ~$118 plus any shipping. It's 36mm, white faced and about perfect for my wife but it's difficult to find. Let me know if anyone can be of assistance, thanks.
> 
> Seiko 5 SRP189 K1 Midsize Day Date ST Steel Diver's Watch | eBay
> ...


@jcombs1 have you asked if they'll ship to the us? Might be worth it.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dumpweed said:


> Not sure how good a deal this is, another FC Amazon warehouse deal:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B008PTPEKY/
> 
> $390.13 FC-435S6B6 Vintage Rally, Manual Wind:
> ...


It probably isn't. The warehouse deal inspectors err on the side of caution. Could be just dust or smudges.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

I had no idea Tissot and Longines dominated the market like that.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Wristwatching said:


> I had no idea Tissot and Longines dominated the market like that.


I had no idea about the Swatch Group when i joined here a year ago.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

It's worth taking some time browsing around the Dexclusive site, Luxury Watches On Sale At Discount Prices | Dexclusive.com. I'm seeing some good prices on a lot of different watches.

Junghans Meister Classic automatic, Model 027/7513.00, with sunburst anthracite dial and rose gold case, $874 with coupon code 'VIPCUSTOMER' Be Frugal or Giving Assistant rebate takes it down to $813. It's $1,500 or more everywhere else I'm seeing.

That 'VIPCUSTOMER' coupon code is $25 off $500 or more; and there's supposedly 'EMAIL20' for $20 off $400 or more, and 'GOLD' for $10 off $250 or more. But the coupons seem to be hit-or-miss.

(Pic borrowed from the 'Net.)


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Wristwatching said:


> I had no idea Tissot and Longines dominated the market like that.


Longines sold over 1m watches in a year vs 6k of Eterna. I have to say, am really surprising. Ar...so many people wears Longines.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

VCheng said:


> Longines sold over 1m watches in a year vs 6k of Eterna. I have to say, am really surprising. Ar...so many *WOMEN* wear Longines.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Was eterna the one with the automatic chronograph for $78?


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Fixed it for you.


Lol. Yes, I can see your point.


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

N.Caffrey said:


> Was eterna the one with the automatic chronograph for $78?


Yes, the Pulsometer.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

alexgand said:


> Yes, the Pulsometer.


But this was a one off accident. I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for lightning to strike twice.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

studiompd said:


> @jcombs1 have you asked if they'll ship to the us? Might be worth it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


I have contacted them, nothing back yet.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

N.Caffrey said:


> Was eterna the one with the automatic chronograph for $78?


. Sad I missed that one!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

jk1492 said:


> . Sad I missed that one!


I think everyone with a pulse is.

Pun not intended. Maybe.


----------



## blueboy85 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi all,

Is this considered a good deal? Longines Conquest GMT for 830 USD -> NIB Longines Conquest Automatic GMT Watch, 41 mm, Swiss Made, MSRP $1800, 10 Pic | eBay. Sites like Joma has it over 1k at least.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

blueboy85 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is this considered a good deal? Longines Conquest GMT for 830 USD -> NIB Longines Conquest Automatic GMT Watch, 41 mm, Swiss Made, MSRP $1800, 10 Pic | eBay. Sites like Joma has it over 1k at least.


That's a pretty good price IMO, I've owned the blue and the silver versions of this watch. Excellent quality!


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

jcombs1 said:


> I have found a deal on eBay Philippines but need some help from someone in that country to access it as the seller only ships within the Philippines. I am going to post it with that caveat, hopefully a fellow member from there can help a few of us out.
> The hard to find and very small diameter Seiko SRP189 is available for ~$118 plus any shipping. It's 36mm, white faced and about perfect for my wife but it's difficult to find. Let me know if anyone can be of assistance, thanks.
> 
> Seiko 5 SRP189 K1 Midsize Day Date ST Steel Diver's Watch | eBay


If it is being sent via PhilPost, doesn't matter where you send it, good chance it will never arrive. Higher chance if it looks like something of value.

I'll be there first week in Feb to pick up the family who's been on vacation, but like I said, I wouldn't trust any letter mail in the PI let alone a package.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

achernob said:


> I try to check my local TJ Maxx every week or two. My local store (Northbrook, IL) had theirs on clearance. Bought two at $119 ea. Not sure if I'll keep both.


That seems like a good deal, I need to check out the local TJ Maxxes.


----------



## quarzaro (Feb 2, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> A lot of the difference has to do with market strength. Take Hamilton. It competes in the same price range (in theory) as Longines and Mido. But Swatch moved just 120,000 Hamilton watches in 2014, 20,000 fewer watches than the number of Midos it sold and a 10th of the 1.3 million Longines it sold. Swatch sold 3.4 million Tissot watches in 2013 (based on data I could find), making it the second-biggest brand (after Swatch watches) in Swatch Group's stable.
> 
> The lack of market strength, combined with the turmoil in the watch market overall, means that the weakest players (including Eterna, which sold 6,000 watches in 2013, and Edox) are the ones most-likely to have inventory dumped onto the market.


Very interesting read, I do wonder though how Hamilton made it above the 1000$ mark per watch compared to Tissot and Certina.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mannal said:


> I'm guessing it is an in-house STP
> 
> Edit: Maybe not:
> 
> View attachment 10521042


Myota 8215?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey, guys. Ashford has discount on a few JR special edition models. Take a look if you are interested in the brand . Not so big discount as BF or so, but worth checking if you are eyeing on some specials. My desire has gone quite much when compared to before , and the prices are still a bit on a higher fence to me . So, I will wait for another round. Glad to see if anyone really likes the models and the brand and take them. Cheers.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Another few 38mm Trident Vintage PVD on leather just appeared.
https://www.christopherward.com/events/half-price


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

HOLY CRAP! Christopher Ward just added a TON of watches to the 50% off sale. Trident GMTs, some normal Trident Pros, and more Jumping Hours. I just snagged the 38mm GMT in white on bracelet and the black 38mm GMT on bader deployment for only $870 shipped! That is an even better deal than the vintages considering that they have the superior 2893 movement! Make sure to go through the UK site for the best price.

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/half-price


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

God soooooooooo many people are going to be pissed that they slept in on MLK day after this one. Sometimes it pays to be a psycho who gets up for a jog a 6am even on days off haha. 

I just popped out of the shower after, saw that someone said the vintages were restocked and even though I had no interest in getting a vintage at sale price even I clicked the link and BOOM they added all the watches I really wanted to the sale. They added a few more watches to the 30% off too!

These are now all 50% off!

Trident GMT Black in 43 and 38 with straps only

Trident GMT White in 43 and 38 with strap or bracelet 

Trident Pro 600 White in 43 with strap or bracelet 

Jumping Hour in 43 and 40 with strap


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

21 Jewels, hand-wind and non-hacking. I say there is a high-probability you are correct.



Jeep99dad said:


> Myota 8215?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

dumpweed said:


> Not sure how good a deal this is, another FC Amazon warehouse deal:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B008PTPEKY/
> 
> $390.13 FC-435S6B6 Vintage Rally, Manual Wind:
> ...


Thanks for posting that? I'm a sucker for motorsport themed watches and that was too good a deal to pass up. If this review is to be believed, there are only 1888 numbered pieces in existence. The finishing on the movement you can see through the display caseback was kind of neat too.


----------



## mr_blonde (Oct 27, 2015)

Finally something good happened on the watch front  grabbed a 38mm Trident Pro !!!

Now the excruciating wait...


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

TheNeuB said:


> HOLY CRAP! Christopher Ward just added a TON of watches to the 50% off sale. Trident GMTs, some normal Trident Pros, and more Jumping Hours. I just snagged the 38mm GMT in white on bracelet and the black 38mm GMT on bader deployment for only $870 shipped! That is an even better deal than the vintages considering that they have the superior 2893 movement! Make sure to go through the UK site for the best price.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/half-price


Hmm.. interestingly, the SGD prices are better for me! Deciding between the 38mm or 43mm! Dilemma!


----------



## yourok72 (Jul 14, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It's worth taking some time browsing around the Dexclusive site,I'm seeing some good prices on a lot of different watches.
> 
> Junghans Meister Classic automatic, Model 027/7513.00, with sunburst anthracite dial and _*Stainless Steel Yellow PVD*_ case, $874 with coupon code 'VIPCUSTOMER' Be Frugal or Giving Assistant rebate takes it down to $813. It's $1,500 or more everywhere else I'm seeing.
> 
> ...


fixed it for ya ))


----------



## rikkd (Aug 8, 2012)

HOLY CRAP! Christopher Ward just added a TON of watches to the 50% off sale. Trident GMTs, some normal Trident Pros, and more Jumping Hours. I just snagged the 38mm GMT in white on bracelet and the black 38mm GMT on bader deployment for only $870 shipped! That is an even better deal than the vintages considering that they have the superior 2893 movement! Make sure to go through the UK site for the best price.

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/half-price

Thanks guys....Just snagged a 43mm GMT black trident...Half price!¡!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

rikkd said:


> HOLY CRAP! Christopher Ward just added a TON of watches to the 50% off sale. Trident GMTs, some normal Trident Pros, and more Jumping Hours. I just snagged the 38mm GMT in white on bracelet and the black 38mm GMT on bader deployment for only $870 shipped! That is an even better deal than the vintages considering that they have the superior 2893 movement! Make sure to go through the UK site for the best price.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/half-price
> 
> ...


Phew! Thank god no blue dial Tridents. You almost cost me!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Got my 43mm Trident GMT on bracelet for under $460US shipped. Awesome.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

same here... white face


----------



## impzee1 (Nov 1, 2016)

Just bought the 38mm C60 Trident GMT 600, black face, with "Bader deployment" for 420GBP, i wanted with bracelet but it seems like it got sold out very quickly. Did i just throw away my money, or is this a really good deal?^^


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

rikkd said:


> HOLY CRAP! Christopher Ward just added a TON of watches to the 50% off sale. Trident GMTs, some normal Trident Pros, and more Jumping Hours. I just snagged the 38mm GMT in white on bracelet and the black 38mm GMT on bader deployment for only $870 shipped! That is an even better deal than the vintages considering that they have the superior 2893 movement! Make sure to go through the UK site for the best price.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/half-priceThanks guys....Just snagged a 43mm GMT black trident...Half price!¡!Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I can't get their website to load, of course. Meh.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> I can't get their website to load, of course. Meh.


The website is probably overwhelmed right now with people falling all over themselves trying to order as many as possible for the Sales forum!!! Haha!


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Stop for a second and ask yourself: Do I *really *like this Christopher Ward or do I just think it is a good deal so I have to have it?

I realized it was the latter (in the final step of the payment process) and decided to close the window (thus avoiding another senseless impulse buy).

(of course if it is the first, by all means, go ahead!)


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> I can't get their website to load, of course. Meh.


Try loading it from your phone. It loads relatively quickly from my cell phone. Sitting this one out, as I've owned a green Trident GMT and a black PVD vintage Trident before, and I couldn't get either to fit properly, they were either too loose or too tight.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## impzee1 (Nov 1, 2016)

I've never owned a CW before but i find their Tridents quite sexeh xD, i might put a NATO on it if i dont like the leather band. Do you know if it's difficult to get hold of a bracelet for it?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

There is also a Trident Pro 43mm 5-day Chronometer for about $1100 on the 30% off sale page. I don't recall seeing this one on sale before.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Should anyone have loose change remaining after their latest CW "splurge", WoW has this Bulova Accu-Swiss Gemini Automatic (SW200 or ETA 2824, I would assume) for $186.76 after code MLK30 and 8% BeFrugal cashback. Just 2 remaining at the time of my typing this...Men's Gemini Auto Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I managed to snag a Trident Pro 43mm. I can't sleep now -1:15am here. Too pumped with adrenalin! Thanks also to all the enablers on here of course.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

impzee1 said:


> I've never owned a CW before but i find their Tridents quite sexeh xD, i might put a NATO on it if i dont like the leather band. Do you know if it's difficult to get hold of a bracelet for it?


Here ya go. Not exactly cheap though.

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/straps/bracelets/titanium-bracelets-for-the-c65-trident-43mm

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

C60 Trident Pro 600 Vintage, love it. Got the 38mm version but I have a ton of large divers so...:-!


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

daschlag said:


> Got my 43mm Trident GMT on bracelet for under $460US shipped. Awesome.


Does anyone know if the 43mm Trident GMT was offered with a red bezel? That's the deal I'm waiting for (if the model exists)...


----------



## impzee1 (Nov 1, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Here ya go. Not exactly cheap though.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/straps/bracelets/titanium-bracelets-for-the-c65-trident-43mm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Oh thanks i must be blind! (but i agree, not exactly cheap).

By the way, do you guys have any opinions about the black VS white dial on the Trident GMT's ? I'm just curious


----------



## quarzaro (Feb 2, 2016)

Got a black Trident gmt 43mm, it will be interesting to compare it to my Steinhart after hearing all the raving about Chr.Ward quality.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Escargot said:


> Does anyone know if the 43mm Trident GMT was offered with a red bezel? That's the deal I'm waiting for (if the model exists)...


From what I can remember, it was offered the GMT was offered in the red and green bezels, both of which have been discontinued for a while now.


impzee1 said:


> Oh thanks i must be blind! (but i agree, not exactly cheap).
> 
> By the way, do you guys have any opinions about the black VS white dial on the Trident GMT's ? I'm just curious


I kinda like the white GMT, it looks a bit more unique as compared to the black dial. I'd pick one up if it wasn't for the fitting on my wrist (its either too loose or too tight). I've owned two previous Tridents and they are well built though.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## quarzaro (Feb 2, 2016)

impzee1 said:


> Oh thanks i must be blind! (but i agree, not exactly cheap).
> 
> By the way, do you guys have any opinions about the black VS white dial on the Trident GMT's ? I'm just curious


Black all the way for me!


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

rikkd said:


> HOLY CRAP! Christopher Ward just added a TON of watches to the 50% off sale. Trident GMTs, some normal Trident Pros, and more Jumping Hours. I just snagged the 38mm GMT in white on bracelet and the black 38mm GMT on bader deployment for only $870 shipped! That is an even better deal than the vintages considering that they have the superior 2893 movement! Make sure to go through the UK site for the best price.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/half-price
> 
> ...


I'm buying a GMT and a Pro for $760ish shipped. Will there be an import fee in US?

Also, the GMT is black which I only see on strap and the Pro in white is on bracelet. I assume the bracelet can be swapped to the GMT without issue?


----------



## theflyingmoose (Nov 14, 2015)

Interesting that the Vintage PVD Tridents are back on 50%, when they where just on there a week ago or so and gone again within an hour or so (it seemed). Ordered one then and the order still says processing, though people have been mentioning slow response times from CW lately.


----------



## impzee1 (Nov 1, 2016)

I keep going back and forth, i'm worried the white dial is slighty more difficult to read (contrast of hands and dial)


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

impzee1 said:


> I keep going back and forth, i'm worried the white dial is slighty more difficult to read (contrast of hands and dial)


Same thoughts...the mostly white hands on a white dial just seem a bit tough to read at a quick glance.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Dam I wish I didn't open this thread today.

Just ordered 38mm Quartz on leather because I didn't have a white dial or 38mm Quartz diver. Hopefully when I open the box I'm stunned and in love.

I would like to give a s/o to all the enablers&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Gannicus said:


> I'm buying a GMT and a Pro for $760ish shipped. Will there be an import fee in US?
> 
> Also, the GMT is black which I only see on strap and the Pro in white is on bracelet. I assume the bracelet can be swapped to the GMT without issue?


Should not be an import fee since you're below the threshold.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

impzee1 said:


> I keep going back and forth, i'm worried the white dial is slighty more difficult to read (contrast of hands and dial)





Strmwatch said:


> Same thoughts...the mostly white hands on a white dial just seem a bit tough to read at a quick glance.


Thats the one I ordered we'll see when it arrives hopefully soon


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

theflyingmoose said:


> Interesting that the Vintage PVD Tridents are back on 50%, when they where just on there a week ago or so and gone again within an hour or so (it seemed). Ordered one then and the order still says processing, though people have been mentioning slow response times from CW lately.


Sounds like marketing games CW are playing....


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

Strmwatch said:


> Should not be an import fee since you're below the threshold.


What is the threshold as I may add the GMT white as well? Thanks!


----------



## theflyingmoose (Nov 14, 2015)

impzee1 said:


> I keep going back and forth, i'm worried the white dial is slighty more difficult to read (contrast of hands and dial)


I own a white dial Trident and wouldn't worry about it, perhaps in very bright sunlight it could be an issue, but it has not been a problem for me at least.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Gannicus said:


> What is the threshold as I may add the GMT white as well? Thanks!


I believe it's either $800 or $850 off the top of my head...that's total per shipment.


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

I very nearly bit on the C Ward 43mm white trident on bracelet, stopped myself as I realised I was buying the the deal and not the watch.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

More confirmation for my hypothesis that Chr.Ward will be releasing a new Trident line either at SIHH or Basel 2017.


----------



## theflyingmoose (Nov 14, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> More confirmation for my hypothesis that Chr.Ward will be releasing a new Trident line either at SIHH or Basel 2017.


Probably a fair assessment. If its with the new logo I don't think I'll regret my decision to pick one up now. Don't mind it on some of the dressier pieces, but not sure how I would like it on the Tridents.

Unless its a different logo on the (possible) new Tridents all together


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

AAddict said:


> I very nearly bit on the C Ward 43mm white trident on bracelet, stopped myself as I realised I was buying the the deal and not the watch.


They have a 60/60 return policy. 100% refund including shipping if you return it unused within 60 days.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Gannicus said:


> I'm buying a GMT and a Pro for $760ish shipped. Will there be an import fee in US?
> 
> Also, the GMT is black which I only see on strap and the Pro in white is on bracelet. I assume the bracelet can be swapped to the GMT without issue?


You shouldn't have any problems swapping the bracelet and strap as long both watches are the same size.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Strmwatch said:


> They have a 60/60 return policy. 100% refund including shipping if you return it unused within 60 days.


The do not refund the original shipping if charged, but usually that is much less than return shipping costs, so still the best warranty in the business.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> More confirmation for my hypothesis that Chr.Ward will be releasing a new Trident line either at SIHH or Basel 2017.


Chr Ward CS wrote in an email the C60 with the new logo will be introduced the 3rd week of January which is this week. If the automatic version is going to be the same as this new limited edition quartz version, the new logo is not as bad as the ones at the 9 o'clock position.

View attachment 10538930


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

I've wanted a C Ward trident for yonks. I bit on the 43mm white. I wasn't that impressed when I opened the box. At 43mm its so tall and bulky, it wears bigger than my tall and bulky 45mm Bulova moon. I think it was that I'm not so used to white dials. However I strapped it on and quickly began to see its good side. I now absolutely love it. Its quite dressy with the shiny centre link bracelet and white dial, but that makes it good for work.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> More confirmation for my hypothesis that Chr.Ward will be releasing a new Trident line either at SIHH or Basel 2017.


The new Tridents will be released this week, it seems.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

thedius said:


> Stop for a second and ask yourself: Do I *really *like this Christopher Ward or do I just think it is a good deal so I have to have it?
> 
> I realized it was the latter (in the final step of the payment process) and decided to close the window (thus avoiding another senseless impulse buy).
> 
> (of course if it is the first, by all means, go ahead!)


I did the same thing. Had a 43mm white trident in my cart for under $350 shipped. Backed off last second.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

NTH Subs (Nacken and Amphion) are on Massdrop. Might be worth it if you are looking to get one.

S.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Strmwatch said:


> They have a 60/60 return policy. 100% refund including shipping if you return it unused within 60 days.


That's


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

smille76 said:


> NTH Subs (Nacken and Amphion) are on Massdrop. Might be worth it if you are looking to get one.
> 
> S.


lol what. Had no idea they would be using massdrop. What if this is the guy who stole a bunch of the watches from the factory?


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Strmwatch said:


> They have a 60/60 return policy. 100% refund including shipping if you return it unused within 60 days.


That's why I picked up a white 38mm Trident GMT. That and delivery to the USA for about $500.00.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> More confirmation for my hypothesis that Chr.Ward will be releasing a new Trident line either at SIHH or Basel 2017.


I had no idea they attented basel or sihh, good for them to be making moves and rubbing elbows with Patek


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> The do not refund the original shipping if charged, but usually that is much less than return shipping costs, so still the best warranty in the business.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


$12 International shipping to the US.

I'd call that a fair trade off if you purchase and end up not liking it.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

AAddict said:


> I very nearly bit on the C Ward 43mm white trident on bracelet, stopped myself as I realised I was buying the the deal and not the watch.


Trying to figure that out for myself too w/ the 38mm GMT. I am liking the dial and the GMT function, I don't mind the bezel, wish the hands were a little slimmer to better fit the markers... I mean, it's no Explorer II but it's also less than 10% the price... what else is in this class? Steinhart GMT-Ocean 1? 30 Squale Atmos GMT? Just thinking out loud trying to compare apples to apples...


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Chr Ward CS wrote in an email the C60 with the new logo will be introduced the 3rd week of January which is this week. If the automatic version is going to be the same as this new limited edition quartz version, the new logo is not as bad as the ones at the 9 o'clock position.
> 
> View attachment 10538930


All I can personally say about that new logo is "BLECH". It was bad enough when it was their name at the 9 O'clock....but gads that logo at the bottom is terrible.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

N.Caffrey said:


> lol what. Had no idea they would be using massdrop. What if this is the guy who stole a bunch of the watches from the factory?


Don't think the scum will try to move the watches on a big internet selling platform like Massdrop 

S.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> All I can personally say about that new logo is "BLECH". It was bad enough when it was their name at the 9 O'clock....but gads that logo at the bottom is terrible.


The dolphins you mean? It's not their logo, it's a special edition watch for the Royal Navy.

_The "Dolphins" badge, issued to all British submariners on completion of training._


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

oh man, hesitate on GMT 38mm black or white dial!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

phcollard said:


> The dolphins you mean? It's not their logo, it's a special edition watch for the Royal Navy.
> 
> _The "Dolphins" badge, issued to all British submariners on completion of training._


Regardless of where the badge comes from...I still personally think it looks terrible.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

by the way, PVD vintage 38mm left one!!! best seller again!!


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm weak :/


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

That escalated quickly

Sent from my P01MA using Tapatalk


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Hmmm... Tempted to buy a white dial 43mm GMT. But I'm wondering how resell will be with the Chr Ward logo vs the new one.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

ToXic said:


> Hmmm... Tempted to buy a white dial 43mm GMT. But I'm wondering how resell will be with the Chr Ward logo vs the new one.


So you're only looking at buying the watch...to resell it at a later date?


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

rikkd said:


> HOLY CRAP! Christopher Ward just added a TON of watches to the 50% off sale. Trident GMTs, some normal Trident Pros, and more Jumping Hours. I just snagged the 38mm GMT in white on bracelet and the black 38mm GMT on bader deployment for only $870 shipped! That is an even better deal than the vintages considering that they have the superior 2893 movement! Make sure to go through the UK site for the best price.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/half-price
> 
> ...


Only two weeks after I bought at 30%. I'm within my 60/60 policy and I e-mailed C.Ward. After the last debacle I will return this if they don't refund the difference.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ToXic said:


> Hmmm... Tempted to buy a white dial 43mm GMT. But I'm wondering how resell will be with the Chr Ward logo vs the new one.


My personal opinion is that if this is the new logo (sans the dolphins)










That you don't have anything to worry about in terms of the new logo reducing the resale value of the old logo. I think the general opinion is that the current logo looks better than their new interpretation.

BUT what else changes with regard to the Trident 2017 redesign? Is that it above? If so I much prefer the stick markers and wave dial of the current version.

But also look at it this way if you are buying this watch at 50% off what else can you get that is as good as this Trident (regardless of resale) for the sale or less money. I've been going through that dilema for the past few days on my Trident Vintage.....and I haven't found anything that compares

Good luck!


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

all right, i will go with 38mm GMT white dial & black bezel, else 60/60


----------



## theflyingmoose (Nov 14, 2015)

aaaaand the pvd Tridents are all gone (again).


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I am not sure if this has been posted yet, but the remaining Christopher Ward Tridents are on sale for half off!
The 43mm white model can be found for $440 currently and if I had a few extra bucks in my account I would buy it!

This deal can be found here ------->https://www.christopherward.com/events/half-price

EDIT: I tried including the image, but it won't show up. I am sure everyone knows what they look like.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

raheelc said:


> Try loading it from your phone. It loads relatively quickly from my cell phone. Sitting this one out, as I've owned a green Trident GMT and a black PVD vintage Trident before, and I couldn't get either to fit properly, they were either too loose or too tight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Worked. Thanks.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

An ETA 2893 GMT for under $600 is a new wrinkle, especially with a white dial. Never seen one that low before.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Everyone...remember to compare the prices at the other CW sites. The CDN pricing seems to be very good for American buyers!


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> An ETA 2893 GMT for under $600 is a new wrinkle, especially with a white dial. Never seen one that low before.


Steinhart Ocean GMT.


----------



## anarasanen (Dec 29, 2015)

phcollard said:


> The new Tridents will be released this week, it seems.


Intredasting. I hope there will be a new C65 Trident Vintage as well and finally some models without date.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

anarasanen said:


> Intredasting. I hope there will be a new C65 Trident Vintage as well and finally some models without date.


The 65 trident vintage seems to be selling well for them, logo or not

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Nice recon, but that is black dial and Stainless Steel bezel, not ceramic....and although the back plate can not see when wear, but it is good that CW with 3D deep stamped back plate, it look really nice.



ToXic said:


> Steinhart Ocean GMT.


----------



## Axinnon (Jan 31, 2013)

Has the CW C9 moon phase ever went on sale?


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Wristwatching said:


> I had no idea Tissot and Longines dominated the market like that.


successful in China.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

N.Caffrey said:


> Was eterna the one with the automatic chronograph for $78?


yes. the best deal of 2016.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Vwatch said:


> Nice recon, but that is black dial and Stainless Steel bezel, not ceramic....and although the back plate can not see when wear, but it is good that CW with 3D deep stamped back plate, it look really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sapphire bezel on the 44.


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

AAddict said:


> I very nearly bit on the C Ward 43mm white trident on bracelet, stopped myself as I realised I was buying the the deal and not the watch.


Same here.


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

I ordered a white 43mm GMT on bracelet. I'll see if I like it when I get it. Otherwise I'll probably flip it. I paid 360gbp, which works out to like $100 less then the Canadian website.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

audiolab1 said:


> Everyone...remember to compare the prices at the other CW sites. The CDN pricing seems to be very good for American buyers!


I found the sgd to be the best


----------



## anarasanen (Dec 29, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> The 65 trident vintage seems to be selling well for them, logo or not
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Not surprised. It's one of the brand's better models. A good mix of styles.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I did the same thing. Had a 43mm white trident in my cart for under $350 shipped. Backed off last second.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I kinda did the same thing .. I have a feeling that WUS wil be flooded with used CW and Deep blue watches FSOT later this years so maybe i will look into trade. This is me comforting my CW itch.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Strmwatch said:


> All I can personally say about that new logo is "BLECH". It was bad enough when it was their name at the 9 O'clock....but gads that logo at the bottom is terrible.


Agreed. 
Their logo always suck and that's what kept me from buying one even I want a vintage really bad at 50%. 
Had a trident long ago and it's otherwise a decent watch. 
But why can't they figure out this logo thing. They keep changing and it keeps failing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bopat23 (Apr 16, 2015)

C60 Trident GMT 600 out of stock! On several of their sites...


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Vwatch said:


> Nice recon, but that is black dial and Stainless Steel bezel, not ceramic....and although the back plate can not see when wear, but it is good that CW with 3D deep stamped back plate, it look really nice.


The steinhart is also a model that I've never seen on sale.... Pricing is constant, which means value holds relatively well.

C ward on the other hand.... Has yo-yo pricing which often (IMHO) devalues their watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Milehigh981 said:


> Same here.


not sure why I bought the 43MM on leather, other than I've sort-of liked the Trident watches from afar and thought it was a good deal. The watch MIGHT be too big for me. I've got slightly larger than 6.75 inch (definitely under 7 inch) wrists. I'll rationalize it this way: (1) Now I definitely won't buy the Oris Aquis, which for LNIB would be probably $750+; (2) if its too big for me, I think I could trade fairly easily or eventually sell to pretty much get my money back. But I have been buying too many watches since I joined this forum!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

How is Mrs. Goo Roo on counters to her counter-offer? Can you come back at her with a middle ground, or is it game-over after you make an offer and she counters it?


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

ToXic said:


> I ordered a white 43mm GMT on bracelet. I'll see if I like it when I get it. Otherwise I'll probably flip it. I paid 360gbp, which works out to like $100 less then the Canadian website.


Not sure how you got that price. The 43mm GMT on bracelet is 430 UKP, not 360. That puts it at $682.45 CDN with today's exchange rate...more than the $650 on the CDN site.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Certified Watch Store just canceled my Alpina Startimer White Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch AL550LW4R26B purchase. Reason given was Ezzie/coupon abuse. Really? Using a $12 coupon code causes my purchase to be canceled?

I just messaged the online agent and he claims they sold out of the watch and had to refund my purchase. Hope I'm the only one who gets that notice.


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

audiolab1 said:


> ToXic said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered a white 43mm GMT on bracelet. I'll see if I like it when I get it. Otherwise I'll probably flip it. I paid 360gbp, which works out to like $100 less then the Canadian website.
> ...


That's with VAT. We don't pay VAT.

My visa was billed for 624 Canadian shipped.


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

TheNeuB said:


> HOLY CRAP! Christopher Ward just added a TON of watches to the 50% off sale. Trident GMTs, some normal Trident Pros, and more Jumping Hours. I just snagged the 38mm GMT in white on bracelet and the black 38mm GMT on bader deployment for only $870 shipped! That is an even better deal than the vintages considering that they have the superior 2893 movement! Make sure to go through the UK site for the best price.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/half-price


Thankyou Sir
Bargain of the century lol. I've been looking for a white dial diver so the white c60 trident pro was impossible to resist.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

mmarc77 said:


> Certified Watch Store just canceled my Alpina Startimer White Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch AL550LW4R26B purchase. Reason given was Ezzie/coupon abuse. Really? Using a $12 coupon code causes my purchase to be canceled?


I used a $12 coupon for an Alpina Extreme Diver order on Friday and got shipping confirmation today.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> How is Mrs. Goo Roo on counters to her counter-offer? Can you come back at her with a middle ground, or is it game-over after you make an offer and she counters it?


It depends on the initial offer but she's easy to read and you can find out quickly enough what her best price is. The most common situation is for her to show you her best offer with her first counter. You counter once more and she responds with the same offer as before.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

My payment won't go through on christopher ward. I even called my credit card company. Wtf.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

ToXic said:


> That's with VAT. We don't pay VAT.
> 
> My visa was billed for 624 Canadian shipped.


Hmm, good point. I didn't notice that with all prices it doesn't include VAT, except for GBP, which makes GBP cheaper. Will CWard refund any money if I call them up?


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

I very nearly pulled the trigger on one of those $540 ebay Combat Subs yesterday, very glad I waited until today.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> I used a $12 coupon for an Alpina Extreme Diver order on Friday and got shipping confirmation today.


Shipping confirmation here as well on the Aviation A-C using $25 coupon. |>

Edit: The price has gone up from $637 to $958. I feel even better about snagging one now.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

The Christopher Ward Tridents are a steal! I pulled the trigger on two black dial/black bezel GMT's on leather straps, one in 43mm and one in 38mm. I have a 43mm white dial/black bezel 3-hander which I got during the last 30% off sale and I'm not even the least bit mad at the price I got it at. These at 50% are a no brainer. The watch is nicer than almost any sub $1,000 watch I've handled, which have been a lot.

Note that the 43mm wears all of its 43mm. It is pretty chunky and heavy but still really comfortable. My only gripe is the crown is large, sticks out quite a bit, and has sharp edges which digs into and marks up the back of my wrist/hand. It probably doesn't help that my wrist is only 6.75" but I'm hoping the 38mm with its smaller overall size and crown won't dig in as much. I'll post up some size comparison pics once they arrive. I wish I was able to get them on the bracelet since that in itself is amazing. The ratcheting clasp is so sleek and not chunky/clunky like those found on most micro-brand divers.


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Rogco said:


> ToXic said:
> 
> 
> > That's with VAT. We don't pay VAT.
> ...


I'd assume so, though I'm not sure.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

ToXic said:


> I'd assume so, though I'm not sure.


Sent an email. It's worth a shot, it's about a $60 difference!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

boze said:


> It depends on the initial offer but she's easy to read and you can find out quickly enough what her best price is. The most common situation is for her to show you her best offer with her first counter. You counter once more and she responds with the same offer as before.


INCOMINNNNG!








(Out of respect for her willingness to haggle, I won't say for how little. Only that I'm quite satisfied with the final purchase price.)


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

skyleth said:


> Trying to figure that out for myself too w/ the 38mm GMT. I am liking the dial and the GMT function, I don't mind the bezel, wish the hands were a little slimmer to better fit the markers... I mean, it's no Explorer II but it's also less than 10% the price... what else is in this class? Steinhart GMT-Ocean 1? 30 Squale Atmos GMT? Just thinking out loud trying to compare apples to apples...


Speaking of Squale and Steinhart, how does Christopher Ward compare? I've been really looking at Squale but can't decide which brand is the best over overall.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> INCOMINNNNG!
> 
> View attachment 10542162
> 
> (Out of respect for her willingness to haggle, I won't say for how little. Only that I'm quite satisfied with the final purchase price.)


I got a model with that blasted case and it's awesome. Really is. Sits flat and looks super toolish.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> INCOMINNNNG!
> 
> View attachment 10542162
> 
> (Out of respect for her willingness to haggle, I won't say for how little. Only that I'm quite satisfied with the final purchase price.)


Black date window tho?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> INCOMINNNNG!
> 
> View attachment 10542162
> 
> (Out of respect for her willingness to haggle, I won't say for how little. Only that I'm quite satisfied with the final purchase price.)


Lookin good!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

hamsterdams said:


> Black date window tho?


Kinda works with the black hands, IMO.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Rogco said:


> Hmm, good point. I didn't notice that with all prices it doesn't include VAT, except for GBP, which makes GBP cheaper. Will CWard refund any money if I call them up?


Doubt it since the difference is based off of currency conversions between their sites. Can you imagine the madness that would be?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm not allowed to post links yet but can someone please tell me the difference between these two on the Trident page?

C60-38-GM-SKKK2-B
C60-38-GM-SKKK-B

There seems to be a 10 USD difference.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

was about to purchase a bulova from worldofwatch with extra 30% off (mlk30). didn't find confirmation over whether worldofwatch is an authorized dealer for bulova. somewhere it is mentioned that there are websites acting as AD for bulova. can anyone inform? thank.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

tinpusher said:


> Speaking of Squale and Steinhart, how does Christopher Ward compare? I've been really looking at Squale but can't decide which brand is the best over overall.


I've owned all three brand before... And my personal view is that squale stands up as number 1 (history and extremely comfortable case design (referring to the 1521)).

This is followed by steinhart, with a very solid value proposition in terms of price and quality.

Which leaves c ward last in my books. Don't get me wrong, they still beat alot of other brands out there in terms of design and quality. It's just that they seem to change direction in terms of branding and image too often for me and push out too much discounting and clearance for me to feel I'm getting solid value (ie the impression that their rrps are just over-priced).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

TheNeuB said:


> HOLY CRAP! Christopher Ward just added a TON of watches to the 50% off sale. Trident GMTs, some normal Trident Pros, and more Jumping Hours. I just snagged the 38mm GMT in white on bracelet and the black 38mm GMT on bader deployment for only $870 shipped! That is an even better deal than the vintages considering that they have the superior 2893 movement! Make sure to go through the UK site for the best price.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/half-price


Thank you. My cc price protection claim is started. I got the 43mm GMT white dial on bracelet @ 30% off on Nov 21st. Within 60 days, so I am due $172 GBP. I wonder how that will work?

The exchange rate has moved in my favor. If I get a check in usd with Exchange rate from time of purchase or rate @ time of credit, or a check in gbp?

Either way, the watch budget is growing thanks to this thread. How often does that happen?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

will8 said:


> I'm not allowed to post links yet but can someone please tell me the difference between these two on the Trident page?
> 
> C60-38-GM-SKKK2-B
> C60-38-GM-SKKK-B
> ...


The more expensive one includes deployant clasp instead of regular buckle.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

smille76 said:


> NTH Subs (Nacken and Amphion) are on Massdrop. Might be worth it if you are looking to get one.
> 
> S.


This thread is killing me! I've been eyeing a NTH Nacken since pre-order, but ordered the CW 600. If I jump on the NTH I reckon I should factor in the price of a new sofa bed too...Decisions.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Techme said:


> This thread is killing me! I've been eyeing a NTH Nacken since pre-order, but ordered the CW 600. If I jump on the NTH I reckon I should factor in the price of a new sofa bed too...Decisions.


Why pay for a sofa bed when you can buy a cheap inflatable mattress and with the money you saved buy both watches and possibly a 3rd


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

Not a deal....
Hi. Need help finding a 2016 post. The post showed a multi city timezone watch. The inner city ring rotated, and once set, tracks with the hour. Can you help me find the post, and is there any watch that currently does that?
Thank you.... carry on...
Ed


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Heck of a first post, but I am sick that I missed that Christopher Ward sale. I had the C60 43mm with white face in my cart, decided to think about it a while, and when I came back it was sold out.

What an amazing price for that watch- I think it was about $320 plus shipping to the states. I'm kicking myself.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Toonces said:


> Heck of a first post, but I am sick that I missed that Christopher Ward sale. I had the C60 43mm with white face in my cart, decided to think about it a while, and when I came back it was sold out.
> 
> What an amazing price for that watch- I think it was about $320 plus shipping to the states. I'm kicking myself.


If you're willing to splurge a tiny bit more, the GMT version (white dial/black bezel on bracelet) is still available. I'd get the bracelet hands down over any other strap, it is amazing. Super well built, super smooth all around, clasp has a solid re-assuring click (Omega clasp-like) and the ratcheting extension ensures a very good fit. Less than $450 for a 300 meter dive/sport watch, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, great fit and finish, nice bracelet w/ ratcheting clasp, and ETA 2893 movement is a heckuva deal. I paid more than this for the regular 3-hand version during their last sale and am still happy with that deal.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Toonces said:


> Heck of a first post, but I am sick that I missed that Christopher Ward sale. I had the C60 43mm with white face in my cart, decided to think about it a while, and when I came back it was sold out.
> 
> What an amazing price for that watch- I think it was about $320 plus shipping to the states. I'm kicking myself.


You have to move fast around here. Once it hits the forums it's a matter of buy now, ask questions later at 50% off.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

$186 and change for a watch with (a probably inflated) retail of over $900, and people are still hesitant to purchase because it might not be from an AD....wow, this is a tough crowd, LOL! Regardless, as per World of Watches website, they do claim to be an AD for Bulova Accu-Swiss: Warranty | WorldofWatches | US



juderiverman said:


> was about to purchase a bulova from worldofwatch with extra 30% off (mlk30). didn't find confirmation over whether worldofwatch is an authorized dealer for bulova. somewhere it is mentioned that there are websites acting as AD for bulova. can anyone inform? thank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

RTea said:


> If you're willing to splurge a tiny bit more, the GMT version (white dial/black bezel on bracelet) is still available. I'd get the bracelet hands down over any other strap, it is amazing. Super well built, super smooth all around, clasp has a solid re-assuring click (Omega clasp-like) and the ratcheting extension ensures a very good fit. Less than $450 for a 300 meter dive/sport watch, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, great fit and finish, nice bracelet w/ ratcheting clasp, and ETA 2893 movement is a heckuva deal. I paid more than this for the regular 3-hand version during their last sale and am still happy with that deal.


How are you getting a price of $450 for the GMT? Also, does the bracelet have a ratcheting clasp? The green bezel GMT version I had just had the diver's extension. If it does have a micro-adjustable ratcheting clasp, I may jump on this, as the reason I sold my previous ones were because the fit wasn't right.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

raheelc said:


> How are you getting a price of $450 for the GMT? Also, does the bracelet have a ratcheting clasp? ...


UK site, VAT deducted in cart

Yes


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

taike said:


> UK site, VAT deducted in cart
> 
> Yes


Thanks! Do you (or anyone else) have a picture of the ratcheting clasp? Trying to see what it looks like but can't seem to find any pictures.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

I had a dream, that the Serial Killer ZO9200 would be cheaper on BF, so I passed up the chance to buy it last time it was this cheap; but that blowout, killer price, that I was dreaming of never came. So I caved this longweekend, and pulled the trigger on some green pizza slices. $490 plus 9.5% rebate is still not too shabby.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

raheelc said:


> Thanks! Do you (or anyone else) have a picture of the ratcheting clasp? Trying to see what it looks like but can't seem to find any pictures.


Not my pics...


----------



## kenaikat (Oct 29, 2010)

kenaikat said:


> Not sure about the mesh bracelet either, but I went ahead and pulled the trigger on one of the last ones. I've never been a fan of mesh and have always avoided watches over 42mm, but the crazy value proposition sucked me in. We will see how it goes and whether I survive the wrath of the CFO for my watch buying spree, especially since my last few have been very bold choices.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





mmarc77 said:


> Certified Watch Store just canceled my Alpina Startimer White Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch AL550LW4R26B purchase. Reason given was Ezzie/coupon abuse. Really? Using a $12 coupon code causes my purchase to be canceled?
> 
> I just messaged the online agent and he claims they sold out of the watch and had to refund my purchase. Hope I'm the only one who gets that notice.





nordwulf said:


> I used a $12 coupon for an Alpina Extreme Diver order on Friday and got shipping confirmation today.





Tanker G1 said:


> Shipping confirmation here as well on the Aviation A-C using $25 coupon. |>
> 
> Edit: The price has gone up from $637 to $958. I feel even better about snagging one now.


Well I just got notice from Certified Watch Store that they cancelled my order of the Alpina Extreme Diver. Now I have experienced the disappointment that so many have faced when chasing these bargains. I was concerned going in that this was a risk, especially since they indicated their quantities were getting low on the one I want, and I have read so many tales of the one that got away. So although I'm not getting my chance to try an Alpina, at least they promptly refunded my money and I'm back in the game.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

T-hunter said:


>


What I found interesting is that adjustment is made via the tab centered on the underside, rather than usual side releases. Watch has to be taken off the wrist to adjust.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> INCOMINNNNG!
> 
> (Out of respect for her willingness to haggle, I won't say for how little. Only that I'm quite satisfied with the final purchase price.)


I love mine! I just wish the bracelet that came with it had solid end links.


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

QUOTE=taike;37633730]What I found interesting is that adjustment is made via the tab centered on the underside, rather than usual side releases. Watch has to be taken off the wrist to adjust.[/QUOTE]

It only has to be taken off if you want to loosen it up again. It can be tightened while still on the wrist by pushing the bracelet into the clasp. It is extremely well built for the price, miles ahead of most micros that use those bog standard China made clasps on their bracelets. It is pretty much identical to the glidelock on the standard Rolex subs. The type that you are talking about is like the glidelock that is on the deepsea.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

RTea said:


> If you're willing to splurge a tiny bit more, the GMT version (white dial/black bezel on bracelet) is still available. I'd get the bracelet hands down over any other strap, it is amazing. Super well built, super smooth all around, clasp has a solid re-assuring click (Omega clasp-like) and the ratcheting extension ensures a very good fit. Less than $450 for a 300 meter dive/sport watch, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, great fit and finish, nice bracelet w/ ratcheting clasp, and ETA 2893 movement is a heckuva deal. I paid more than this for the regular 3-hand version during their last sale and am still happy with that deal.


C60 Trident GMT is showing as $580... just curious if i am missing something (like a coupon code) to make it less than $450?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Millbarge said:


> C60 Trident GMT is showing as $580... just curious if i am missing something (like a coupon code) to make it less than $450?


Use the UK version of the CW website. That will bring the price down to around $450.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

Millbarge said:


> C60 Trident GMT is showing as $580... just curious if i am missing something (like a coupon code) to make it less than $450?


You have to go to the .co.uk site. Once you put in a US address it will automatically remove VAT for you.










£360 is about $435.

Joe

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Use the UK version of the CW website. That will bring the price down to around $450.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk





frostjoe said:


> You have to go to the .co.uk site. Once you put in a US address it will automatically remove VAT for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

I also had an order with Certified Watch Store canceled for using a $12 coupon on a Startimer. Pathetic and I will be sure to avoid them in the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhodgins (Aug 4, 2006)

frostjoe said:


> You have to go to the .co.uk site. Once you put in a US address it will automatically remove VAT for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man...that's hard to pass up.


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

I've always like the Glycine Airman. All the Glycine activity on this thread has been hard to resist. While I was struggling between the purist and gmt, I found this little gem:










Made an offer to "the roo" that I didn't think would be accepted. Accepted and paid.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Chris Ward Trident C60 pro with red bezel and SS bracelet arrived. Very nice, but not feeling it. May be making a return trip.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

kenaikat said:


> Well I just got notice from Certified Watch Store that they cancelled my order of the Alpina Extreme Diver. Now I have experienced the disappointment that so many have faced when chasing these bargains. I was concerned going in that this was a risk, especially since they indicated their quantities were getting low on the one I want, and I have read so many tales of the one that got away. So although I'm not getting my chance to try an Alpina, at least they promptly refunded my money and I'm back in the game.


I'm sorry to hear that your order was cancelled but you have a refreshingly great attitude about it. Hope your next successful deal is even better. Happy hunting.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

For those of you looking at the C60 tridents, buy with confidence. It is insane how much watch you are getting at this price, these things are fantastic in the flesh, come with great straps (or bracelets), and mine is literally within +1 to +2 a day. You can not find a better watch at this price short of stealing it.


----------



## ymkawasumi (May 20, 2011)

Retracted! Figured it out, I think.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

ymkawasumi said:


> I noticed "Mrs. Goo Roo" or the "Roo" being mentioned a couple of times, is this a ebay seller? I'm a bit confused... I gave it a little bit of googling with no avail.


ebay seller watchgooroo


----------



## Sterimar (Jan 4, 2017)

For those in the US who have bought the CW Trident, is there any extra tax when the package went through US Customs?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Sterimar said:


> For those in the US who have bought the CW Trident, is there any extra tax when the package went through US Customs?


Nope, there shouldn't be. Think the threshold is like $800


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Sterimar said:


> For those in the US who have bought the CW Trident, is there any extra tax when the package went through US Customs?


Nope - bought two (each on separate orders) and no extra tax, etc.


----------



## Sterimar (Jan 4, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Nope, there shouldn't be. Think the threshold is like $800





heavyjumbo said:


> Nope - bought two (each on separate orders) and no extra tax, etc.


Thanks.
CW does not ship to my country. I'm thinking of using my shipping address in US to buy. Sounds crazy but hope it works


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> $186 and change for a watch with (a probably inflated) retail of over $900, and people are still hesitant to purchase because it might not be from an AD....wow, this is a tough crowd, LOL! Regardless, as per World of Watches website, they do claim to be an AD for Bulova Accu-Swiss: Warranty | WorldofWatches | US


Is anyone else unable to add stuff to their car at WoW? It's like the "add to cart" button is broken, even though it's still showing watches in stock. I've tried it in Safari and Chrome now, to no avail. I mean, I want to buy some watches, you know?


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> $186 and change for a watch with (a probably inflated) retail of over $900, and people are still hesitant to purchase because it might not be from an AD....wow, this is a tough crowd, LOL! Regardless, as per World of Watches website, they do claim to be an AD for Bulova Accu-Swiss: Warranty | WorldofWatches | US


thanks. bought it. guess it is not truly hot/sizzling given the fact that the deal lasts almost till the last minute.

AD is very important in quartz from my experience, that is why I asked.

I had purchased a Longines (quartz) from a local AD 6 years ago and it had since received 3 free battery change, along with oiling and cleaning, etc.

According to the staff at AD store, such service is priced at $50 each. certainly a bit over-priced, but feeling good when it is free and for lifetime.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Srp779

$208










Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/291998089782

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Srp779
> 
> $208
> 
> ...


The Pepsi Challenge meets the Folgers Switch... (I'm old.) What you have pictured is the SRP789 with the back/red Coke bezel instead of the blue/red Pepsi bezel. I almost had to break my moratorium on watch purchases. It has been only a week!


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Has anyone in the US that bought two Tridents ever get dinged on customs/duties/taxes? I placed one order with two Tridents with the plan to return the one I don't like as much and was wondering if it will get dinged upon import.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

WatchNut22 said:


> I've always like the Glycine Airman. All the Glycine activity on this thread has been hard to resist. While I was struggling between the purist and gmt, I found this little gem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the head's up, I jumped on this! Glad I waited and didn't purchase the CW I've been eyeing the past few hours. There's 8 more left of the blue version if anyone is interested.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

RTea said:


> Has anyone in the US that bought two Tridents ever get dinged on customs/duties/taxes? I placed one order with two Tridents with the plan to return the one I don't like as much and was wondering if it will get dinged upon import.


Is the total over $800 U.S.?


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

WatchNut22 said:


> Made an offer to "the roo" that I didn't think would be accepted. Accepted and paid.


I must read too much Winnie the Pooh to my kids cuz when you said "the roo" I legit thought about the little Kangaroo...named Roo...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> I must read too much Winnie the Pooh to my kids cuz when you said "the roo" I legit thought about the little Kangaroo...named Roo...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! That must be my subconscious working. I'm a huge Winnie the Pooh fan. And who couldn't love a baby kanga, named roo. So now I'm thinking she got into the watch business as an adult.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

eddiegee said:


> Not a deal....
> Hi. Need help finding a 2016 post. The post showed a multi city timezone watch. The inner city ring rotated, and once set, tracks with the hour. Can you help me find the post, and is there any watch that currently does that?
> Thank you.... carry on...
> Ed


I used to have a Citizen that done that

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

I grabbed a 38mm C60 GMT, listed at 399gbp. Added it to cart, still showed 399gbp + 7gbp for shipping inside the UK. Changed the shipping location to Australia, and it changed the product price down to 332gbp + 12gbp shipping, making it 55gbp cheaper including shipping than the original sale price. Nfi what happened, but that makes it $550aud total to me, which is an absolute bargain. 

Edit: Forgot about VAT. 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

tanksndudes said:


> Is anyone else unable to add stuff to their car at WoW? It's like the "add to cart" button is broken, even though it's still showing watches in stock. I've tried it in Safari and Chrome now, to no avail. I mean, I want to buy some watches, you know?


Having the same issue. It won't let me add to cart on the actual product pages. But you can add items on overview/search pages when you hover over the item.

View attachment 10545682


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Having the same issue. It won't let me add to cart on the actual product pages. But you can add items on overview/search pages when you hover over the item.


Excellent! Thank you!


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

heavyjumbo said:


> Nope - bought two (each on separate orders) and no extra tax, etc.


This is exactly what I did, I do this all the time with international purchases and as long as each individual package is under $800 value you will be fine.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

White C60 Trident GMT 600 with bracelet ordered and total with shipping was $459.23 USD... 
thanks again for the heads up about the .co.uk site.

Almost went for one of the C9 5 Day Automatics...
under $750 for in-house movement with 5 day power reserve is ludicrously cheap...
hell i still might.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Wiggy999 said:


> Is the total over $800 U.S.?


Yep, together they came a little over that. I might email to change my order...


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Achtung DJR fans! Ashford has the titanum Aeroscopea auto 60660-21G251-FK6A (Gray Dial) for $1553 - $874 with coupon code AFFAERO679 [Exp 1/21] = $679 shipped. Befrugal can shave off 6.3%, and AMEX an extra $50. That brings it to $586.23 by my calculations.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Karkarov said:


> For those of you looking at the C60 tridents, buy with confidence. It is insane how much watch you are getting at this price, these things are fantastic in the flesh, come with great straps (or bracelets), and mine is literally within +1 to +2 a day. You can not find a better watch at this price short of stealing it.


Yep. They must very finely regulate them. I owned a 43mm trident. Decided it was too big, but it literally ran about +1.5 all the time.

I just ordered a 38mm GMT - looking forward to the same, hopefully.


----------



## impzee1 (Nov 1, 2016)

I ended up ordering both a black and a white dial 38mm GMT, I live in Hungary but as far as i understand their 60 day free return guarantee is still applicable internationally? Sadly i didn't get a bracelet on them, i'm considering contacting them and asking if they have some discounted bracelets (110gbp for a new one). I payed 410gbp for each watch, was there any way of getting it even cheaper that i missed out on?


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

https://www.christopherward.sg/events/half-price/c60-trident-pro-600-90

white dial c60 still available!


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

stress8all said:


> Edit: Forgot about VAT.


I was originally set on passing but I forgot about VAT as well... and with out the VAT it was enough to pull the trigger on the 38mm GMT, no bracelets left, oh well, only regret is that I had promised myself a break from these after the Balaur... short break.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

My Vulcain from ToM is finally arriving today. I wonder if it will be louder than my Tudor Advisor. Any guesses?


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> My Vulcain from ToM is finally arriving today. I wonder if it will be louder than my Tudor Advisor. Any guesses?


Yes I predict Vulcain louder, based off their history with alarm watches compared to Tudor. Let us know the verdict, I've always wanted an alarm watch, such a cool complication.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

I hope Canada changes their import duty structure... We get dinged on anything above $20! 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm curious how many of the 38mm Tridents get resold or sent back. My brother who almost exclusively wears sub 40mm watches ordered a 38mm trident last month and ended up sending it back because he felt it was too small. I never got a chance to see it to judge for myself though. I just thought it was interesting that he thought it was too small.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Seiko srp773
$211

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/222379508016










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm curious how many of the 38mm Tridents get resold or sent back. My brother who almost exclusively wears sub 40mm watches ordered a 38mm trident last month and ended up sending it back because he felt it was too small. I never got a chance to see it to judge for myself though. I just thought it was interesting that he thought it was too small.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Nowt wrong with 38mm. I have big and small watches in my collection. There was a time when small was popular for men..


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

Hope this one hasn't been posted!

Seiko Prospex SRP583 Men's Watch , watches









Finally purchased one - love buying from Ashford!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> My Vulcain from ToM is finally arriving today. I wonder if it will be louder than my Tudor Advisor. Any guesses?


Speaking of alarms, this watch was clubbing me over the head like I was a baby harp seal the other day. Too pricey, and too not-casual for me to ultimately bite, though.

EPOS Oeuvre D'Art 3373LE - Epos


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

knightRider said:


> Nowt wrong with 38mm. I have big and small watches in my collection. There was a time when small was popular for men..


That time was a long time ago. In 2017 our preferences have changed. Thank goodness or i would still be wearing this and sporting a mullet










But I'm not criticizing the 38mm Tridents. I just thought it was interesting that someone who wears smaller than avg watches thought it was too small. His current watch is a 38mm Aqua Terra for reference.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Speaking of alarms, this watch was clubbing me over the head like I was a baby harp seal the other day. Too pricey, and too not-casual for me to ultimately bite, though.
> 
> EPOS Oeuvre D'Art 3373LE - Epos


That's the same movement as my Perrelet. I don't see a price for the Epos anywhere.

If you want a less dressy repeater, this Edox version is pretty good. Also the same movement.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

I ordered the 43mm, and think it might be too big. Just given how big the case sits. But a 38mm is too small for a diver watch IMO. 40-41mm would be ideal for me.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Thanks for the head's up, I jumped on this! Glad I waited and didn't purchase the CW I've been eyeing the past few hours. There's 8 more left of the blue version if anyone is interested.


Glad you liked it but if you paid more than $350 with a mineral crystal you did not get a good deal.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Keeper of Time said:


> Glad you liked it but if you paid more than $350 with a mineral crystal you did not get a good deal.


I did not pay $350  I paid significantly less than that. For the price I paid, it's a steal!


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

yoginasser said:


> Achtung DJR fans! Ashford has the titanum Aeroscopea auto 60660-21G251-FK6A (Gray Dial) for $1553 - $874 with coupon code AFFAERO679 [Exp 1/21] = $679 shipped. Befrugal can shave off 6.3%, and AMEX an extra $50. That brings it to $586.23 by my calculations.


Deal is not coming up for me. Maybe its gone now. Sucks.

*EDIT*: _Have to go thru ebates or befrugal. Thanks._


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

Waited too long for the C.Ward watches, just the girls or boys sizes left now ;-) 

I guess I will wait until new stock comes in then wait again for the sales. No rush here.


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Here's a good Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer Auto (H76455933) watch on sales at Ashford. I know a lot of people don't like to deal with gray market dealers but it's still a good price with the discount code (*SDHKHAKI399*) at $399 + FS. You can always change the band if you don't like nato strap.

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pioneer Auto


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I was heartbroken at missing the C60 on CW last night. Not sure what caused me to check the site this morning, but I didn't even hesitate when I saw them on sale again. Stoked! Got the 43mm with the white dial.


----------



## Agent_719 (Sep 13, 2015)

Am I the only one who did not purchase any CW here?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

For Citizen and many other brands %50 off their stated MSRP is actually the standard price the majority of their stock sells for. Anyone have kids and notice Carters brand clothes? They are ALWAYS on sale for %50 or at least %40 off. lol


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

I see you purchased the watch on the 21st of December. It is not unusual that retailers ( high street and online retailers ) have sales after Christmas. In fact even in the run up to Christmas we were very open about clearing through the tridents.

Unfortunately post Christmas Sales can be cleaned up after a few weeks with further reductions. Unfortunately this is all about stock management, and making way for the new tridents to be launched with the new logo later this week. 

I am unable to refund everyone retrospectively who purchased in the sale, which I am sure you can understand.

I am however, happy to offer a discount on your next full price item when the times comes.

Sorry about that.

Kind regards

wera

Wera Mettes 
Head of Customer Services


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Agent_719 said:


> Am I the only one who did not purchase any CW here?


i almost did but held off as i wanted a 38mm gmt with bracelet and they didnt have any for sale. i'll have to check again when they have another sale or add more to the current list.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Agent_719 said:


> Am I the only one who did not purchase any CW here?


You are not alone...
I had to buy college textbooks this semester.
I would have purchased the Trident in white with the 43mm dial if I was not in college.

At least I can still view pictures or video of that watch from time to time.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Agent_719 said:


> Am I the only one who did not purchase any CW here?


Not this time, already have my favorite, a white/red GMT


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

danktrees said:


> i almost did but held off as i wanted a 38mm gmt with bracelet and they didnt have any for sale. i'll have to check again when they have another sale or add more to the current list.


We might eventually see a 70% off sale or something on models that are still not moving at 50%, but I don't think they'll be adding more to the current list, this sale is them selling off their old logo inventory. If you go to their regular storefront(not the sale page) they aren't selling other models at full price or anything.

I wouldn't buy any of the 30% off models, though, we've seen pretty clearly that those are destined for 50%.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Wristwatching said:


> We might eventually see a 70% off sale or something but I don't think they'll be adding more to the current list, this sale is them selling off their old logo inventory. If you go to their regular storefront(not the sale page) they aren't selling other models at full price or anything.


They may get returns to sell.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tenohninethirtyseven (Oct 12, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> That time was a long time ago. In 2017 our preferences have changed. Thank goodness or i would still be wearing this...


Touring a museum recently I noted that with a small change in collar and necktie, a man could have unremarkably worn the same black suit from the late 1870s through today.


----------



## tenohninethirtyseven (Oct 12, 2016)

knightRider said:


> I have big and small watches in my collection. There was a time when small was popular for men..


Ryan Gosling sported a 34mm Rolex at the Golden Globes last week. Of course, what does he know about fashion and appeal - he's just an international film star and heartthrob.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Got my Certified Watch Store order cancelled - Alpina Startimer GMT - was told that it is OOS! 
Now it is back in stock much more expensive than even from them on Amazon. Asked if they can adjust the price - said NO. 
As always)))


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Does anyone have a coupon code for watchgecko? I am going to order a few straps today. Watchuseek10 is no longer active.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

KirS124 said:


> Got my Certified Watch Store order cancelled - Alpina Startimer GMT - was told that it is OOS!
> Now it is back in stock much more expensive than even from them on Amazon. Asked if they can adjust the price - said NO.
> As always)))


That sucks but now I don't feel bad about not ordering one. It had been haunting me...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

Agent_719 said:


> Am I the only one who did not purchase any CW here?


Me neither, there currently is a GMT void in my recently started collection that I'd like to fill. CW definitely would fall on my shortlist more so perhaps that they are "made" in my old home town, but Ive also got the "vintage look" bug now as well, so Steinhart is also on my mind. LOL


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Does anyone have a coupon code for watchgecko? I am going to order a few straps today. Watchuseek10 is no longer active.


The code is just " watchuseek " without the 10. I just used it the other day and my order is already scheduled for delivery this Thursday. Crazy fast shipping from there to me in the U.S.


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

Cary5500 said:


> I see you purchased the watch on the 21st of December. It is not unusual that retailers ( high street and online retailers ) have sales after Christmas. In fact even in the run up to Christmas we were very open about clearing through the tridents.
> 
> Unfortunately post Christmas Sales can be cleaned up after a few weeks with further reductions. Unfortunately this is all about stock management, and making way for the new tridents to be launched with the new logo later this week.
> 
> ...


Give a dog a bone, you need to look after your expat cousins on this side of the pond ( me ) heheh. 42mm gmt or trident vintage black with steel bracelet would go down nicely. ;-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

tenohninethirtyseven said:


> Touring a museum recently I noted that with a small change in collar and necktie, a man could have unremarkably worn the same black suit from the late 1870s through today.





tenohninethirtyseven said:


> Ryan Gosling sported a 34mm Rolex at the Golden Globes last week. Of course, what does he know about fashion and appeal - he's just an international film star and heartthrob.


That's errr.....nice I guess. I've never been accused of being in the know on pop culture and keeping up with current "heartthrobs"......so 34mm for everyone!


----------



## pnjarich (Feb 10, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Seiko srp773
> $211
> 
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/222379508016
> ...


Thanks!

Was eyeing this late last year (for about $1 less) but got caught up in stuff. Had to use some Ebay bucks soon, so the timing was great.

...now just need to source a nice strap.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Three hours later and they're Gone.

With the eBay store name of "Hot Brands" one would wonder if this is all of the 5 finger discount variety. lol



valuewatchguy said:


> Seiko srp773
> $211
> 
> Look at this on eBay SEIKO MEN'S 44MM STEEL BRACELET & CASE AUTOMATIC BLUE DIAL WATCH SRP773K1 | eBay
> ...


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Does anyone have a coupon code for watchgecko? I am going to order a few straps today. Watchuseek10 is no longer active.


I've ordered from them many times over the past year and it seems like every few weeks they would have a 15% off for the weekend and every couple of months would be 20+% off.... but since they started heavily pushing their new line of watches and letting several of their bands go out of stock (the Italian handmade strap is by far their best and soon to be out of stock) they haven't had any additional coupons. Not even for Black Friday, cyber Monday, Christmas, New Years, etc. Just the standard 10% watchuseek code.


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

Agent_719 said:


> Am I the only one who did not purchase any CW here?


Nope, I didn't either. Nice watches, just not my style!


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> I've ordered from them many times over the past year and it seems like every few weeks they would have a 15% off for the weekend and every couple of months would be 20+% off.... but since they started heavily pushing their new line of watches and letting several of their bands go out of stock (the Italian handmade strap is by far their best and soon to be out of stock) they haven't had any additional coupons. Not even for Black Friday, cyber Monday, Christmas, New Years, etc. Just the standard 10% watchuseek code.


Thank you to everyone who replied on the watchgecko code! Nearly ordered the laguna Italian leather strap last week. Glad I waited because its on sale now and was $25 with the code. Great deal


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm curious how many of the 38mm Tridents get resold or sent back. My brother who almost exclusively wears sub 40mm watches ordered a 38mm trident last month and ended up sending it back because he felt it was too small. I never got a chance to see it to judge for myself though. I just thought it was interesting that he thought it was too small.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yah, will be very interesting for me. I have a couple 38mm watches I dig.


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

I came close to grabbing the day-date but i need lume on my watch. One of the gates I put in place to save me from spending more money. If it was a blue or black faced dial I would have probably excused the lack of lume as well for the price it was being offered.


Agent_719 said:


> Am I the only one who did not purchase any CW here?


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

Odd that he thought the 38 was too small, it actually has a decently long lug to lug for a watch that size at close to 46mm. To compare I own a ton of 41-42mm watches that only have lug to lug sizes of around 48-49mm It's all about the shape of your wrist. I generally say that a watch is in the perfect size range if the lugs have 2-4mm of space on either side of the top of your wrist so that the watch is "centered" without hitting a point where it looks as though the lugs are as wide as or wider than your wrist itself. The top of my wrist is 53mm across so anything within the 45-49mm L2L range looks best on me. Once I start to go 50+ I get into the zone where watches start dwarfing my wrist a bit too much. 

As far as the big vs. small watches thing goes just let everyone wear what they want people. If people really need to insinuate that a smaller watch somehow makes a man less of a man then they can go find something else to over compensate for. 

The poster talking about fashion obviously got the decades mixed up quite a bit. The age of the smaller watch for men was from the late 40s to about 1980. Although they fist started to arrive in the 70s, it wasn't until the 80s to late 90s where the age of the big digital and quartz watch being THE watch came to be. Remember the calculator watch being THE hot item for a few years? It may seem like madness today, but back then it was like suddenly being thrown into the future and people gobbled them up. Unlike today, battery driven movements were actually MUCH bigger than their automatic counterparts as the tech used to build them had not yet undergone the miniaturization process that gave us small watches in the first place. Those nearly 20 years are what basically put the automatic watch market out of business. 

As the market went back to automatics in the 2000s, the demand was for BIG watches just like the big digital watches that everyone had been used to. The smaller mens watch was essentially forgotten until relatively recently where it experiencing its comeback that it sorely deserves as people move away from the bigger is better mentality in fashion of the 80s-90s to the more slim and minimalist aesthetic that actually has its roots in the past mixed with modern tech and manufacturing capabilities. The microbrand renaissance that we are experiencing today is the first time in decades there has been so much choice in the automatic market. We should all be happy that EVERYONE has the choice they do nowadays in regards to automatics.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Assuming the 43mm Trident is too big for my puny 6.8 inch wrists, and it is brand new, what kind of trade value would it have? I'm not looking to make any money, just (if I have to, would rather keep it) trade for a as opposed to a cold commercial sale. Maybe a dressy watch or dressier chronograph. Could I trade that for a Baume Classima or one of the cheaper Frederique Constant's moonphases? A Hamilton Jazzmaster chrono?

Hopefully the Trident is a keeper. But my 42 mm Orange Monster pretty much overpowers my arm so I'm having a bit second thoughts ...


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up. I've been waiting on one of these...and I got the last one (acc to the seller).



valuewatchguy said:


> Seiko srp773
> $211
> 
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/222379508016
> ...


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Agent_719 said:


> Am I the only one who did not purchase any CW here?


I have a red bezel/black dial three hander that I grabbed at 40% off a few weeks ago.. I wanted that version specifically.
I was tempted to add another when I saw this sale, but that yellow gmt hand doesn't do anything for me.

I wish the 40mm C9 5 day would become available at though!


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Montblanc Timewalker Voyager on Gemnation for $1315

Use promo code: GEM50

Don't forget befrugal










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Agent_719 said:


> Am I the only one who did not purchase any CW here?


Not by a long shot. Someone else put it very well a few pages back, people are buying deals, not watches. I'll wait for a deal on a watch I want rather than a deal on something I don't.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Anyone know which hand quicksets, the 12 hour or the 24 hour? It's based on the ETA 2892-A2 which I believe is a jumping 24 hour....



papa_E said:


> Montblanc Timewalker Voyager on Gemnation for $1315
> 
> Use promo code: GEM50
> 
> ...


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

Agent_719 said:


> Am I the only one who did not purchase any CW here?


I want the c60 GMT with bracelet but sold too fast.

The c9 jumping hour still tempting 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Lume on my 43mm Trident Pro is excellent. Funny thing is, with it being the white face, it's actually more legible at night than it is in some daylight conditions, LOL!



sobertram said:


> I came close to grabbing the day-date but i need lume on my watch. One of the gates I put in place to save me from spending more money. If it was a blue or black faced dial I would have probably excused the lack of lume as well for the price it was being offered.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Was about to cave on the Chr.Ward, and then the wife mentioned that for this year's birthday (I turn 30 this year) I could get my grail Planet Ocean or Seamaster 300MC). No Chris Ward for me. But waiting until August is going to suck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Araziza said:


> Was about to cave on the Chr.Ward, and then the wife mentioned that for this year's birthday (I turn 30 this year) I could get my grail Planet Ocean or Seamaster 300MC). No Chris Ward for me. But waiting until August is going to suck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


tell her a price increase is imminent and it would be better and more financially responsible for you to buy it now instead.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

If it's any consolation whatsoever, I was VERY seriously close to pulling the trigger on this model, too (I was all the way into PayPal checkout). However, I did a little bit of Scroogling on this watch prior to finalizing the transaction. What I found is that this model appears to be at least 12-13 years old, based on the following article. Not saying that there's anything wrong with that, but most likely would soon be in need of a (possibly long overdue) service. Frédérique Constant lives its passion



Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> That sucks but now I don't feel bad about not ordering one. It had been haunting me...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





KirS124 said:


> Got my Certified Watch Store order cancelled - Alpina Startimer GMT - was told that it is OOS!
> Now it is back in stock much more expensive than even from them on Amazon. Asked if they can adjust the price - said NO.
> As always)))


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

I just jumped on a deal for the Bulova Snorkel 96B209, new in box from the Areatrend store on eBay. Marked at $164.99 with a 10% discount as soon as you put it in the cart. All in with free shipping, $148.49, which is the cheapest I've seen this model by about $40.

Bulova Men's Accutron Ii 96B209 Silver Stainless-Steel Quartz Watch


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jk1492 said:


> Assuming the 43mm Trident is too big for my puny 6.8 inch wrists, and it is brand new, what kind of trade value would it have? I'm not looking to make any money, just (if I have to, would rather keep it) trade for a as opposed to a cold commercial sale. Maybe a dressy watch or dressier chronograph. Could I trade that for a Baume Classima or one of the cheaper Frederique Constant's moonphases? A Hamilton Jazzmaster chrono?
> 
> Hopefully the Trident is a keeper. But my 42 mm Orange Monster pretty much overpowers my arm so I'm having a bit second thoughts ...


The ward is bigger than the monster.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Karkarov said:


> For those of you looking at the C60 tridents, buy with confidence. It is insane how much watch you are getting at this price, these things are fantastic in the flesh, come with great straps (or bracelets), and mine is literally within +1 to +2 a day. You can not find a better watch at this price short of stealing it.


I agree. I love my trident. Actually thinking of getting another one.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Recoil Rob said:


> Not by a long shot. Someone else put it very well a few pages back, people are buying deals, not watches. I'll wait for a deal on a watch I want rather than a deal on something I don't.


The same could be said "people are buying them because they have been waiting for a better deal than the used ones go for on the sales forum"
If you don't like the watch then you did the right thing by not buying but assume everyone bought it because it was a "deal"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

I have two as well. Great watches.


Sampsonti said:


> I agree. I love my trident. Actually thinking of getting another one.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Recoil Rob said:


> Not by a long shot. Someone else put it very well a few pages back, people are buying deals, not watches. I'll wait for a deal on a watch I want rather than a deal on something I don't.


Also didn't buy because it was a deal with a watch I didn't desire. I will too wait for a deal on something I want.

Can't wait to see all the tridents marked way up on sales page or eBay for people trying to make a quick buck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> If it's any consolation whatsoever, I was VERY seriously close to pulling the trigger on this model, too (I was all the way into PayPal checkout). However, I did a little bit of Scroogling on this watch prior to finalizing the transaction. What I found is that this model appears to be at least 12-13 years old, based on the following article. Not saying that there's anything wrong with that, but most likely would soon be in need of a (possibly long overdue) service. Frédérique Constant lives its passion


I didn't receive any news from them since ordered a few days ago. I ordered through the international shipping checkout. Checked the link in the order confirmation mail, no updates , just said in progress. Some are saying they got shipping confirmation. Finger crossed.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Araziza said:


> Was about to cave on the Chr.Ward, and then the wife mentioned that for this year's birthday (I turn 30 this year) I could get my grail Planet Ocean or Seamaster 300MC). No Chris Ward for me. But waiting until August is going to suck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not too bad, at least she agreed to buy one. I have to hide my purchase by all means. But still have to worry she would find out while I am way from home and the parcel arrives.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

There are some good deals on Anonimo watches here :

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...192&utm_content=6&open=1&utm_term=doorbusters


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Massdrop has VSA Maverick II and a GMT model available. Seems a good deal. I didn't see the GMT model before on other sites, looks quite rare.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> For Citizen and many other brands %50 off their stated MSRP is actually the standard price the majority of their stock sells for. Anyone have kids and notice Carters brand clothes? They are ALWAYS on sale for %50 or at least %40 off. lol


Always.









We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## dhodgins (Aug 4, 2006)

monza06 said:


> There are some good deals on Anonimo watches here :
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...192&utm_content=6&open=1&utm_term=doorbusters


I think I'd rather save a few bucks and get a Jean Richard. Anonimo seems overpriced.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dhodgins said:


> I think I'd rather save a few bucks and get a Jean Richard. Anonimo seems overpriced.


Anonimo has alot of the talent responsible for Panerai working for them if that means anything

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Agent_719 said:


> Am I the only one who did not purchase any CW here?


clearly not. the deal lasts days.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Anonimo has alot of the talent responsible for Panerai working for them if that means anything
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Has or had at one point ? I don't know what happened since new ownership. May all be gone before these were designed ? Idk. Just curious.

Can't stand that date window and I'm a super easy guy to please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow I missed that blue Turtle deal ! Big congrats to everyone that got it ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Anonimo has alot of the talent responsible for Panerai working for them if that means anything


Looks like that is no longer the case. Now they just use Sellita/ETA movements and everything except the brass cases are made in Switzerland.

Anonimo Watches: A Rebirth In Florence, Italy | aBlogtoWatch

For the same price, you can get an in-house JR with linear power reserve.

https://www.amazon.com/Richard-Para...rs=13107150011&ie=UTF8&qid=1484705102&sr=8-12


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

VCheng said:


> Not too bad, at least she agreed to buy one. I have to hide my purchase by all means. But still have to worry she would find out while I am way from home and the parcel arrives.


Heh, there's no way I could ever hide something like that from her.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Anyone seen deals on Oris? Preferably aquis or 65? 

Doesn't seem like they usually have deals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop, in its clearance section, now has Brooklyn Watch Co. Casual Cadman quartz GMTs for $59 with coupon code 'CM2-BW120'

That's a great deal for watches of this quality. I had the blue-dial one for a bit; loved that it was the colors of my Detroit Tigers. I only flipped it because I got a blue-dial automatic watch that was going to take all of its wrist-time. The suede strap never grew on me, but I thought it sang on a blue bomber jacket distressed leather strap from Strapped For Time.

http://www.jomashop.com/holiday-doorbusters.html?gender=Men's#115880


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rellybelly said:


> Yes I predict Vulcain louder, based off their history with alarm watches compared to Tudor. Let us know the verdict, I've always wanted an alarm watch, such a cool complication.


Here is the verdict.

Tudor: Louder alarm and more vibration. More likely to be noticed in a noisy environment. The alarm lasts 10 seconds at full volume. Operation is fairly straight forward with two crowns and the on/off button. Rating 12/10

Vulcain: Alarm has a better sound with more ringing and less buzzing. The alarm lasts a full 20 seconds at full volume before tapering off. Operation is a bit tricky to figure out at first. Very impressive that all of the functions are operated with a single crown plus a push button. It's probably a more technically complicated movement. Once the alarm is sounding, you can stop it by pressing the button. That also makes the crown pop out to adjust the alarm time. It doesn't work as an on/off switch like the Tudor. Rating 11/10

Overall, I think I prefer the Tudor as an alarm watch due to the louder alarm and ease of operation. Still very impressed with the Vulcain.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Araziza said:


> Heh, there's no way I could ever hide something like that from her.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. That's always no way, for me too at least. And actually I am not used to tell lies. I just try to keep the secret for awhile, hoping the impact would be less later. Sigh.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Kluver said:


> Anyone seen deals on Oris? Preferably aquis or 65?
> 
> Doesn't seem like they usually have deals.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep an eye out on

The Watchery
World of Watches 
Gemnation
Amazon Warehouse deals

This one is $1099 on regular amazon prime now










https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01D...&sr=8-2&pi=SL75_QL70&keywords=oris+sixty+five

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Kluver said:


> Anyone seen deals on Oris? Preferably aquis or 65?
> 
> Doesn't seem like they usually have deals.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it was Gemnation's deal of the day some time in the last couple of weeks. That doesn't help, obviously, but it might well come up again.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

RyanD said:


> Here is the verdict.
> 
> Tudor: Louder alarm and more vibration. More likely to be noticed in a noisy environment. The alarm lasts 10 seconds at full volume. Operation is fairly straight forward with two crowns and the on/off button. Rating 12/10
> 
> ...


Pictures please


VCheng said:


> I agree. That's always no way, for me too at least. And actually I am not used to tell lies. I just try to keep the secret for awhile, hoping the impact would be less later. Sigh.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Posting an observation and a deal. In the past month or so I have bought a few things internationally and sometimes buy a double and ship it to a family member. I have been testing PayPal and every time the PayPal transaction is higher than the credit card transaction. Bought a watchgecko laguna strap today for myself, PayPal hit my account for $25.60, then immediately checked out again with the same strap to be sent to my dad. Put it on my credit card and it showed up on my CC account for $23.93. It's not a huge difference but like I said, PayPal has always been higher. I feel safer using my Amex for a watch purchase than PayPal and my tests are showing it's cheaper on my Amex or visa for some reason for currency exchanges.

the deal is that the Italian leather watchgecko laguna strap can be had for somewhere around $25 right now with free shipping. It is usually $37-40 without a coupon. Use code "watchuseek" for the additional discount.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

wrong thread


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> Has or had at one point ? I don't know what happened since new ownership. May all be gone before these were designed ? Idk. Just curious.
> 
> Can't stand that date window and I'm a super easy guy to please.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kind of interested in the bullhead at $849. Does anyone know if these models use the 7750 movements for those with the chronograph bits removed like Panerai used to? I thought Anonimo did too, but I can't find any info. Doesn't seem like it as this layout would seem to put the running seconds at 6 o'clock but I'm not sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Posting an observation and a deal. In the past month or so I have bought a few things internationally and sometimes buy a double and ship it to a family member. I have been testing PayPal and every time the PayPal transaction is higher than the credit card transaction. Bought a watchgecko laguna strap today for myself, PayPal hit my account for $25.60, then immediately checked out again with the same strap to be sent to my dad. Put it on my credit card and it showed up on my CC account for $23.93. It's not a huge difference but like I said, PayPal has always been higher. I feel safer using my Amex for a watch purchase than PayPal and my tests are showing it's cheaper on my Amex or visa for some reason for currency exchanges.
> 
> the deal is that the Italian leather watchgecko laguna strap can be had for somewhere around $25 right now with free shipping. It is usually $37-40 without a coupon. Use code "watchuseek" for the additional discount.


PayPal adds an additional charge for currency conversion. So when we go the path of PayPal, we are paying two currency conversion charges - Credit card and Paypal


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

Creation Watches has the J.Springs by Seiko Sports Automatic Blue Dial 100M BEB085 Men's Watch for $65 with free shipping. Nice price for an automatic Seiko imho. There was a $5 off code floating around a couple days ago as well.

http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...ic-blue-dial-100m-beb085-mens-watch-9116.html


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> PayPal adds an additional charge for currency conversion. So when we go the path of PayPal, we are paying two currency conversion charges - Credit card and Paypal


That doesn't make sense. It's one or the other. If you have paypal convert, your credit card won't see it as a foreign transaction.

For visa and Mastercard, you can choose to have paypal convert or have your credit card convert. Usually most economical to have your credit card convert, especially if you have one with no foreign transaction fee like capital one.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Jean Richard Highlands 60150-11-60c-ac6d for $500 on Amazon, and Befrugal is offering 6% CB on jewelry atm. Only 1 left. Thought it is 44mm wide, the l2l is only 40mm. Should be perfect for those who want a ton of chunk on a small wrist.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

yoginasser said:


> Jean Richard Highlands 60150-11-60c-ac6d for $500 on Amazon, and Befrugal is offering 6% CB on jewelry atm. Only 1 left. Thought it is 44mm wide, the l2l is only 40mm. Should be perfect for those who want a ton of chunk on a small wrist.
> View attachment 10556594


The lug to lug is shorter than the width? That's really unusual!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

yoginasser said:


> Jean Richard Highlands 60150-11-60c-ac6d for $500 on Amazon, and Befrugal is offering 6% CB on jewelry atm. Only 1 left. Thought it is 44mm wide, the l2l is only 40mm. Should be perfect for those who want a ton of chunk on a small wrist.
> View attachment 10556594


I sent mine back as it was impossible to read except with bright light. Some others pointed this out before, but I unwisely chose to ignore what I thought were the rantings of old men with weak eyes. Turns out they were right. In low light the whole thing looks uniformly black except for the white date window.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Recoil Rob said:


> Anyone know which hand quicksets, the 12 hour or the 24 hour? It's based on the ETA 2892-A2 which I believe is a jumping 24 hour....


If it's the 2893 (2892 is the non-GMT version), then the 24-hour hand is indeed the quickset hand.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

daschlag said:


> If it's the 2893 (2892 is the non-GMT version), then the 24-hour hand is indeed the quickset hand.


Correct, which is different than Rolex and Seiko GMT, where the 12 hour hand quicksets, ideal for world travelers like pilots, sailors and tourists.


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2142711708/aragon-the-self-illuminating-mens-dive-watch

Early bird is $200 for the 14 tube version $260 for the 31 tubes. The email says 28 but the kickstarter page says 31 for design one.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

sobertram said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2142711708/aragon-the-self-illuminating-mens-dive-watch
> 
> Early bird is $200 for the 14 tube version $260 for the 31 tubes. The email says 28 but the kickstarter page says 31 for design one.


_Infused_ with tritium technology!

I count 31 tubes. The gaps in the 3, 6 and 9 numerals are a bit weird.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Keep an eye out on
> 
> The Watchery
> World of Watches
> ...


Have been watching most of them, along with recon and c24 to see what pops up. Not a bad price for the 65 on bracelet as far as I can tell. Exact model I would be looking for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

sobertram said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2142711708/aragon-the-self-illuminating-mens-dive-watch
> 
> Early bird is $200 for the 14 tube version $260 for the 31 tubes. The email says 28 but the kickstarter page says 31 for design one.


No tritium tube on the sweep second hand on design two that I can see, a major dealbreaker (and the lume lollipop is on the wrong end of the sweep)

These have it:

Daynight Scuba T-100 flat green tritium tubes at dusk










Marathon GSAR with 15 tritium tubes


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Beau_777 said:


> Creation Watches has the J.Springs by Seiko Sports Automatic Blue Dial 100M BEB085 Men's Watch for $65 with free shipping. Nice price for an automatic Seiko imho. There was a $5 off code floating around a couple days ago as well.
> 
> J.Springs by Seiko Sports Automatic Blue Dial 100M BEB085 Men's Watch


It's in their clearance sale so coupon code _CLEAR_ brings it down to $58.50 ;-)
There are dozens of J.Springs watches in the sale.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Ah, I figured I was not clear.

If you use the credit card convert (the ones without free foreign transaction fee), it will be straight-forward currency conversion fee. (A%)
If you have paypal convert, paypal charges an additional 2.5% processing fee. (A% + 2.5%)

Perhaps this explains better: http://blog.moneysmart.sg/lifestyle/paypal-convert-currency-online-shopping/



taike said:


> That doesn't make sense. It's one or the other. If you have paypal convert, your credit card won't see it as a foreign transaction.
> 
> For visa and Mastercard, you can choose to have paypal convert or have your credit card convert. Usually most economical to have your credit card convert, especially if you have one with no foreign transaction fee like capital one.


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

eljay said:


> _Infused_ with tritium technology!
> 
> I count 31 tubes. The gaps in the 3, 6 and 9 numerals are a bit weird.


They lost me at 17mm thick.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

jamesezra said:


> Ah, I figured I was not clear.
> 
> If you use the credit card convert (the ones without free foreign transaction fee), it will be straight-forward currency conversion fee. (A%)
> If you have paypal convert, paypal charges an additional 2.5% processing fee. (A% + 2.5%)
> ...


Your previous post stated that there could be a double conversion charge (PayPal and credit card). I can't see how this would ever happen. Not sure what you're trying to say here.

Either way, as taike said, it's one or the other, and some credit cards don't charge fx conversation fees.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Timex T49935 on ebay for $29.00.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

tfinnan said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. I've been waiting on one of these...and I got the last one (acc to the seller).


Congrats, ive got this 773, its a hell of a watch that has a bit more of a classy look because of the deep blue.
I ordered a strapcode bracelet because i wasnt happy with the pin system in the stock but i was disappointed with the strapcode, it was a lot thinner than the stock.
Took it and got the stock fixed now i like it, i think youll really like this 773, cheers


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for posting a deal that most of us mere mortal men can afford.



ffeingol said:


> Timex T49935 on ebay for $29.00.
> 
> View attachment 10558506


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

yoginasser said:


> Jean Richard Highlands 60150-11-60c-ac6d for $500 on Amazon, and Befrugal is offering 6% CB on jewelry atm. Only 1 left. Thought it is 44mm wide, the l2l is only 40mm. Should be perfect for those who want a ton of chunk on a small wrist.
> View attachment 10556594












Happy with mine, high contrast dial though. Also paid about $200 more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

sobertram said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2142711708/aragon-the-self-illuminating-mens-dive-watch
> 
> Early bird is $200 for the 14 tube version $260 for the 31 tubes. The email says 28 but the kickstarter page says 31 for design one.


I find the 31 tube version interesting (I love tritium) but I'm unfamiliar with Kickstarter and with this company. $260 is a lot of money to spend on a watch for me. How much of a gamble is a Kickstarter project like this?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

KrisOK said:


> The lug to lug is shorter than the width? That's really unusual!


To the lugs' tips, it's actually 45mm, but the case is a bit of a rectangle at 44 width x 40 bezel. And at just a bit thicker than 12mm, it is a very well balanced watch, IMHO.

I do not have this design, though. I prefer to be able to read my watches in most conditions.


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

Aragon is an established company so there isn't any risk with them being able to deliver. Here is the company site if it helps Aragon Watch - Timeless Collection of Automatic & Quartz movement - Home Page.

I have not bought anything from kickstarter before but i think they only provide a medium for the companies to reach out to investors.



Elkins45 said:


> I find the 31 tube version interesting (I love tritium) but I'm unfamiliar with Kickstarter and with this company. $260 is a lot of money to spend on a watch for me. How much of a gamble is a Kickstarter project like this?


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

sobertram said:


> Aragon is an established company so there isn't any risk with them being able to deliver. Here is the company site if it helps Aragon Watch - Timeless Collection of Automatic & Quartz movement - Home Page.
> 
> I have not bought anything from kickstarter before but i think they only provide a medium for the companies to reach out to investors.


This is just the new name for Android watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> I find the 31 tube version interesting (I love tritium) but I'm unfamiliar with Kickstarter and with this company. $260 is a lot of money to spend on a watch for me. How much of a gamble is a Kickstarter project like this?


Here's a figure to work with...



> Here's what Professor Mollick wrote in his analysis:
> 
> "*Project backers should expect a failure rate of around 1-in-10 projects, and to receive a refund 13% of the time.* Since failure can happen to anyone, creators need to consider, and plan for, the ways in which they will work with backers in the event a project fails, keeping lines of communication open and explaining how the money was spent. Ultimately, there does not seem to be a systematic problem associated with failure (or fraud) on Kickstarter, and the vast majority of projects do seem to deliver."
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/fulfillment


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

The one on Amazon looks black , not good for my old eyes, yours on the other hand looks excellent.


----------



## dhodgins (Aug 4, 2006)

jamesezra said:


> Ah, I figured I was not clear.
> 
> If you use the credit card convert (the ones without free foreign transaction fee), it will be straight-forward currency conversion fee. (A%)
> If you have paypal convert, paypal charges an additional 2.5% processing fee. (A% + 2.5%)
> ...


FYI Paypal might still be a better deal than CC, especially if your CC (and most do) charges an international transaction fee, which they like to do even if you're in your own country but purchasing from an international site. That fee can be ~3%.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

8% ebay bucks today and tomorrow no minimum


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

peatnick said:


> 8% ebay bucks today and tomorrow no minimum


Odd, offer does not appear for me. I usually receive these offers 2-3 times a month, ranging from 8-10%. Was it sent early this AM or just now? Wondering if it has anything to do with the sizable ebay bucks reward that I need to use in the next 2 weeks (busy Q4).


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> Odd, offer does not appear for me. I usually receive these offers 2-3 times a month, ranging from 8-10%. Was it sent early this AM or just now? Wondering if it has anything to do with the sizable ebay bucks reward that I need to use in the next 2 weeks (busy Q4).


You won't get the offer if you have unspent eBay bucks.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

MacInFL said:


> Odd, offer does not appear for me. I usually receive these offers 2-3 times a month, ranging from 8-10%. Was it sent early this AM or just now? Wondering if it has anything to do with the sizable ebay bucks reward that I need to use in the next 2 weeks (busy Q4).


7 AM EST


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

ffeingol said:


> Timex T49935 on ebay for $29.00.
> 
> View attachment 10558506


The fact that these are suddenly showing up again, affordably, after about a year or two of hiatus must mean Timex got a clue and made some more.

Of course, the most egregious case of an affordable watch-maker saying, "No thanks; we don't want piles of money" is Kenneth Cole not making more of "The Rick Grimes Watch."


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Looky what the UPS man brought today from the Watchgooroo:
































































Very pleased. Beautiful deep blue dial, excellent bracelet and clasp. I was a little worried how 43mm would work on my 7" wrist, but I think it sits beautifully, nice and flat.

Now I really need to unsubscribe to this thread. For some one who NEVER buys new watches, this thread has sucked over $1000 out of me in the last few months!

Humbly Conquering the World One Watch at a Time!

Horologically Yours, Rick


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WatchNut22 said:


> Now I really need to unsubscribe to this thread. For some one who NEVER buys new watches, this thread has sucked over $1000 out of me in the last few months!


Congrats and good luck unsubscribing.

Unless your budget is very wide open your next purchase should be a good camera that can take macros so that you have the best pictures in the sales forum when you find something else to buy and have to make room by selling something you already own.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Just got this SUN019 in the mail. Ordered it from WatchesZon on Amazon. It took 26 days to get here from Shanghai 

It came in this weird box I've never seen before, with the tag lightly tied on by hand, and neither crown was screwed down fully. I'm thinking of just sending it back.

Has anyone seen a Seiko box like this?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Sirbusman said:


> I want the c60 GMT with bracelet but sold too fast.
> 
> The c9 jumping hour still tempting
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


The only CW I'm interested in currently is the vintage C60 in stainless steel on bracelet, but those sold out quickly the last time they were in clearance.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Araziza said:


> Was about to cave on the Chr.Ward, and then the wife mentioned that for this year's birthday (I turn 30 this year) I could get my grail Planet Ocean or Seamaster 300MC). No Chris Ward for me. But waiting until August is going to suck.


That seems like something worth waiting for, concentrate on watches which will be less similar to the grail watch that you'll be getting in a few months.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

WatchNut22 said:


> Looky what the UPS man brought today from the Watchgooroo:
> 
> Very pleased. Beautiful deep blue dial, excellent bracelet and clasp. I was a little worried how 43mm would work on my 7" wrist, but I think it sits beautifully, nice and flat.
> 
> ...


That blue is very nice, and was tempted by it myself.

Bought a great blasted Combat 7 off her last November, and have a Cali dialed Incursore getting shipped out today. Great deals from the gooroo!

Good luck stopping, lol.


----------



## bobyn (Feb 22, 2016)

WatchNut22 said:


> Looky what the UPS man brought today from the Watchgooroo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of these sitting on the very top of my wish list. Last two days is an open tab on my browser. Unfortunately I am not sure what is the lowest offer that gooroo would accept. So for now I just keep reading this thread.

Sent from my Moto X Force using Tapatalk


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

For you NYC people!

The fossil store in lower Manhattan has these 5 slot watch rolls on sale for $25 and change! They are very nice quality to me.

Strolled through on my lunch break and couldn't turn down this steal.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Got my Extreme Diver from CWS in today. Brand new, bracelet and watch all nicely wrapped in plastic. I know some here are not that impressed with them cancelling orders but this is the second time I have been happy with their watches and great deals to be had.

The mesh bracelet is actually really nice quality and the clasp with ratcheting adjustment is perfect. Haven't taken the plastic off yet but the straps feels comfortable as well.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Just got this SUN019 in the mail. Ordered it from WatchesZon on Amazon. It took 26 days to get here from Shanghai
> 
> It came in this weird box I've never seen before, with the tag lightly tied on by hand, and neither crown was screwed down fully. I'm thinking of just sending it back.
> 
> ...


----------



## hectord (Mar 5, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> Got my Extreme Diver from CWS in today. Brand new, bracelet and watch all nicely wrapped in plastic. I know some here are not that impressed with them cancelling orders but this is the second time I have been happy with their watches and great deals to be had.
> 
> The mesh bracelet is actually really nice quality and the clasp with ratcheting adjustment is perfect. Haven't taken the plastic off yet but the straps feels comfortable as well.
> 
> ...


Bello. What`s CWS?

@Khakihamilton


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

hectord said:


> Bello. What`s CWS?
> 
> @Khakihamilton


Certified Watch Store. Looks like they increased their prices on Alpina but perhaps still some nice deals to be found: https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watch-brands/alpina-watches.html


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

My CWS Alpina also arrived. You need a large wrist to use the mesh bracelet. Watch is awesome I am quite happy I couldn't get one of the JRs from Ashford


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Just got this SUN019 in the mail. Ordered it from WatchesZon on Amazon. It took 26 days to get here from Shanghai
> 
> It came in this weird box I've never seen before, with the tag lightly tied on by hand, and neither crown was screwed down fully. I'm thinking of just sending it back.
> 
> Has anyone seen a Seiko box like this?


Why are you going to send it back? Did you get a good, fair deal?
If you wanted a SUN019, that is what you got.

It looks like a brand new Seiko to me. Are there any issues with it?

Sending a watch safely back to China is a real pain in the neck. Good luck!

BTW, I have 3 SUN series Seiko kinetic GMT and think they are wonderful watches.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Why are you going to send it back? Did you get a good, fair deal?
> If you wanted a SUN019, that is what you got.
> 
> It looks like a brand new Seiko to me. Are there any issues with it?
> ...


No issues I can see with it. They had it on Amazon for $298 free shipping so that is a good deal.

I suppose that I'll just keep it for now! It was just a bad case of watch hypochondria lol.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> No issues I can see with it. They had it on Amazon for $298 free shipping so that is a good deal.
> 
> I suppose that I'll just keep it for now! It was just a bad case of watch hypochondria lol.


It is s a beautiful watch! 
Enjoy it!


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Congrats and good luck unsubscribing.
> 
> Unless your budget is very wide open your next purchase should be a good camera that can take macros so that you have the best pictures in the sales forum when you find something else to buy and have to make room by selling something you already own.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


You're a terrible person


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

WatchNut22 said:


> Now I really need to unsubscribe to this thread. For some one who NEVER buys new watches, this thread has sucked over $1000 out of me in the last few months!
> 
> Humbly Conquering the World One Watch at a Time!
> 
> Horologically Yours, Rick


I feel the same way. I was just thinking I need to a password to lock this thread. Maybe we should listen to valuewatchguy and join a camera deals forum


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

will8 said:


> I feel the same way. I was just thinking I need to a password to lock this thread. Maybe we should listen to valuewatchguy and join a camera deals forum


Create a safe word. If you go to buy a watch, but yell, say, "Flugelhorn!" at the last minute, we'll shut it down for you.


----------



## acrockett149 (Jan 4, 2017)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> My CWS Alpina also arrived. You need a large wrist to use the mesh bracelet. Watch is awesome I am quite happy I couldn't get one of the JRs from Ashford


 That Alpina looks great. Can't wait to get mine, price was good too.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

My Alpina arrived also, it's a big boy! Need to clean the clasp up, still has stick'em on it.
Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Those alpinas look great! Those were really good prices on then as well. Congrats to everyone who got in on that. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

T-hunter said:


> My Alpina arrived also, it's a big boy! Need to clean the clasp up, still has stick'em on it.
> Thanks for the head's up!


I got the same watch but mine does not have "Alpina" written on the clasp, interesting..


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> Got my Extreme Diver from CWS in today. Brand new, bracelet and watch all nicely wrapped in plastic. I know some here are not that impressed with them cancelling orders but this is the second time I have been happy with their watches and great deals to be had.
> 
> The mesh bracelet is actually really nice quality and the clasp with ratcheting adjustment is perfect. Haven't taken the plastic off yet but the straps feels comfortable as well.
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Are you in the US? I bought via international checkout and no updates so far.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I know we've been talking about some pretty high end affordables these days but here's one that I think is just a traffic looking watch I've been able to see this in person as well. The best part is I think this one truly is an affordable.

I can't say that it this is the Rock Bottom Dollar on it but it's certainly cheaper than I've ever come across on my own.

$95

http://www.jomashop.com/bulova-watch-98b203.html










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

taike said:


> I sent mine back as it was impossible to read except with bright light. Some others pointed this out before, but I unwisely chose to ignore what I thought were the rantings of old men with weak eyes. Turns out they were right. In low light the whole thing looks uniformly black except for the white date window.


I have never understood 'Stealth' type dials and handsets. Just seems kind of ridiculous to make a watch that's hard to read.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

T-hunter said:


> My Alpina arrived also, it's a big boy! Need to clean the clasp up, still has stick'em on it.
> Thanks for the head's up!


Dang! I'm really jealous! I would have jumped on that one with both feet if I hadn't missed it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

T-hunter said:


> My Alpina arrived also, it's a big boy! Need to clean the clasp up, still has stick'em on it.
> Thanks for the head's up!


Is that bezel sapphire?


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> I know we've been talking about some pretty high end affordables these days but here's one that I think is just a traffic looking watch I've been able to see this in person as well. The best part is I think this one truly is an affordable.
> 
> I can't say that it this is the Rock Bottom Dollar on it but it's certainly cheaper than I've ever come across on my own.
> 
> ...


no rush, I've seen these on eBay for about the same price


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Is that bezel sapphire?


Pretty sure its PVD SS


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

T-hunter said:


> My Alpina arrived also, it's a big boy! Need to clean the clasp up, still has stick'em on it.
> Thanks for the head's up!


Mine came in as well. Yup, it's a big boy indeed! I like the sapphire bezel.




























Outdoor shots


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Is that bezel sapphire?


Everywhere I read says it is. Feels to me like it might be.

Very nice watch imo. I bought the bracelet version and one issue I can see for me is no half links and no micro adjustment. Hope I can get a good fit when I get around to sizing. Thanks for posting op.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

T-hunter said:


> My Alpina arrived also, it's a big boy! Need to clean the clasp up, still has stick'em on it.][/URL]


Does it include a rubber strap?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Everywhere I read says it is. Feels to me like it might be.
> 
> Very nice watch imo. I bought the bracelet version and one issue I can see for me is no half links and no micro adjustment. Hope I can get a good fit when I get around to sizing. Thanks for posting op.


Doh. I didn't look at the pics close enough. I was thinking the extreme diver.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> Is that bezel sapphire?


Yes sir, i do believe it is.



valuewatchguy said:


> Does it include a rubber strap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


No sir.


----------



## kenaikat (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow, those Alpinas look great! Congratulations to those who received them. All of the models look very high quality, with the mesh bracelet and sapphire bezel in particular as stand out features. I must continue to ease the pain of missing out by reaffirming that they would certainly be too big for me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

kenaikat said:


> Wow, those Alpinas look great! Congratulations to those who received them. All of the models look very high quality, with the mesh bracelet and sapphire bezel in particular as stand out features. I must continue to ease the pain of missing out by reaffirming that they would certainly be too big for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It was hard refraining from buying one, even knowing already that they're too big for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

It seems those Anonimos went UP in price, LOL, by a little bit but still ...

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/anonimo


----------



## priga (Aug 3, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> PayPal adds an additional charge for currency conversion. So when we go the path of PayPal, we are paying two currency conversion charges - Credit card and Paypal


Not to get too off topic but paypal doesn't charge a different rate for bank account or paypal balance funded purchases versus credit card purchases. If you're paying a fee it is *ONLY* for foreign currency conversion. 
(You can test this if you pay with paypal balance vs pay with credit card--the amount charged will be identical.)
But the point remains: Try to avoid PP for int'l buys. Credit cards are typically cheaper than paypal for international charges, and "no foreign transaction fee" cards like Capital One offers are even better than your average card.
For domestic purchases, paypal won't cost you any extra than any other purchase method.
Someone posted a good list of no FTF cards a few pages back. Now back to deals...


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

Sirbusman said:


> I want the c60 GMT with bracelet but sold too fast.
> 
> The c9 jumping hour still tempting
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk




















C60 still good deal? Found this in clearance page

C9 jumping hour is looking at me too lol

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Frederique constant runabout limited edition moon phase comes out to $722.19 at thewatchery.com after luxury75 and befrugal. Item is a store display but has manufacturer warranty. Not bad for a moonphase and GMT complication. MSRP was $2750.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

old logo C60 obsolete soon, wait for 50% off better, 30% not good. I bet they will move those old logo watches to half price pages soon.



Sirbusman said:


> C60 still good deal? Found this in clearance page
> 
> C9 jumping hour is looking at me too lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Araziza said:


> Was about to cave on the Chr.Ward, and then the wife mentioned that for this year's birthday (I turn 30 this year) I could get my grail Planet Ocean or Seamaster 300MC). No Chris Ward for me. But waiting until August is going to suck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like your wife's a wonderful lady! My first wife got me a Rolex Datejust when we married. I was thirty at the time. Unfortunately, 14 years later, we divorced and she got the house and half of my 401K.

But when my second wife saw the Planet Ocean I got for myself around the holidays this year, she was excited. As a matter of fact, coming back from our life insurance agent's office yesterday, she said that to celebrate it's ocean heritage, that she's renting a boat for just her and I to take wayyy offshore deep sea fishing this weekend!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

As with most initial offerings on ToM, this was a 24 hour sale. The products are available for longer, but go up in price after the first 24 hours.



monza06 said:


> It seems those Anonimos went UP in price, LOL, by a little bit but still ...
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/anonimo


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Amazon seller Lux Time has listed (or relisted) 2 more Startimer 44mm automatics for $351.22. As already indicated by others, I'll concur that this is a top notch piece at a fantastic price! https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-AL525...=1-12&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=alpina+watch


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Amazon seller Lux Time has listed (or relisted) 2 more Startimer 44mm automatics for $351.22. As already indicated by others, I'll concur that this is a top notch piece at a fantastic price! https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-AL525...=1-12&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=alpina+watch


Somebody please buy these so I won't... what a steal..!


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

They were 50 percent off Monday. They just sold out super fast.


----------



## sayyes19 (Sep 23, 2015)

Loving my Combat Sub I got from the Roo today. Pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Vwatch said:


> old logo C60 obsolete soon, wait for 50% off better, 30% not good. I bet they will move those old logo watches to half price pages soon.


They've been 50% off for a week now, almost gone.
Obsolete, haha. Have you seen the new logo? :think:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, my Jumping Hour came in and I was so impressed that I went for another 5 Day. Tried one a year ago and it ran very slow. Hopefully this one runs great.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

sayyes19 said:


> Loving my Combat Sub I got from the Roo today. Pictures don't do it justice.


You're right! I can barely see it's magnificence!

Grats!

Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Amazon seller Lux Time has listed (or relisted) 2 more Startimer 44mm automatics for $351.22. As already indicated by others, I'll concur that this is a top notch piece at a fantastic price! https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-AL525...=1-12&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=alpina+watch


The way the numbers sit on the dial is fantastic, almost like they're floating just above it. Great effect.


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

nunhgrader said:


> Hope this one hasn't been posted!
> 
> Seiko Prospex SRP583 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> ...





Robangel said:


> Sounds like your wife's a wonderful lady! My first wife got me a Rolex Datejust when we married. I was thirty at the time. Unfortunately, 14 years later, we divorced and she got the house and half of my 401K.
> 
> But when my second wife saw the Planet Ocean I got for myself around the holidays this year, she was excited. As a matter of fact, coming back from our life insurance agent's office yesterday, she said that to celebrate it's ocean heritage, that she's renting a boat for just her and I to take wayyy offshore deep sea fishing this weekend!


Good stuff ^


----------



## realwatchaddict (Jul 21, 2014)

trying my luck here, hope that i can find it here 









Hamilton Khaki Navy Diver H77515343


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

cool and nice pic, I think the new C60 model with new logo swift to left side 9 o'clock, change CHR WARD (LONDON) to Christopher Ward.











T-hunter said:


> They've been 50% off for a week now, almost gone.
> Obsolete, haha. Have you seen the new logo? :think:


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Amazon seller Lux Time has listed (or relisted) 2 more Startimer 44mm automatics for $351.22. As already indicated by others, I'll concur that this is a top notch piece at a fantastic price! https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-AL525...=1-12&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=alpina+watch


Just bought one then cancelled it - realized that I was just chasing a deal and didn't really want the watch.

On the other hand - one more should show as available hopefully soon for those that want one.

Please excuse me as I unsubscribe from this thread in shame...

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Create a safe word. If you go to buy a watch, but yell, say, "Flugelhorn!" at the last minute, we'll shut it down for you.


Promise? Is there a thread on here for rehab purposes? Kind of like an AA group but for watches. How do all of you have all these moneys?


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Frederique constant runabout limited edition moon phase comes out to $722.19 at thewatchery.com after luxury75 and befrugal. Item is a store display but has manufacturer warranty. Not bad for a moonphase and GMT complication. MSRP was $2750.
> View attachment 10566370


Not gmt, it's a date


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

Yes he knows that the logo is changing. It's just that the current one happens to look much better on the trident C60 models specifically. If anything it will become more collectable lol. I do agree that the new logo will look better on their dressier watches and more contemporary sport watches like the C65. I don't think this new logo will be their last though. I think they will wind up finally settling on something in the middle of this one and the new one or creating a CW "Sport" logo for models like the C60.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Got my Extreme Diver from CWS in today. Brand new, bracelet and watch all nicely wrapped in plastic. I know some here are not that impressed with them cancelling orders but this is the second time I have been happy with their watches and great deals to be had.
> 
> The mesh bracelet is actually really nice quality and the clasp with ratcheting adjustment is perfect. Haven't taken the plastic off yet but the straps feels comfortable as well.
> 
> ...


That thing looks great. Didn't notice the deal or I may have tried to pick one up.

Love the look of mesh bracelets, but still have yet to own one!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

ffeingol said:


> Timex T49935 on ebay for $29.00.
> 
> View attachment 10558506


Ah, missed it. Almost double now, after shipping to Oz


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

When the new C60 released, the forum was buzzing with the "quality for the money" (at full price).. now everyone is arguing the new logo (at 50%)?

....:-s


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

oh i see, yeah, but i think the new logo not bad too, refer history, they start business in 2004, and change logo in 2011, and 2016 change logo again, maybe this is strategy to keep rebranding by new logo. it look more fashion on new logo if we look back after 5 years?

i think most important is 50% off is bargain on the clearance. We all know CW publish their margin is 3X times based on BOM cost, which shown on below:
FAIR MARGINS, HONEST PRICINGAgain, it's a simple philosophy that informs our approach to pricing our Swiss watches. Whatever the cost price of the watch, we multiply this up to 3 times and that is the selling price, including VAT. This gives us just enough to make a fair margin after covering the running costs of the business.
Our competitors may start with a similar cost price but that's where the similarity ends. Their overheads, including those celebrity endorsements and Formula 1 sponsorships, aren't small. They then sell to the distributor at a price which includes enough margin to make a profit after taking those big overheads into account. Of course, the distributor has big overheads too, especially as luxury goods tend to be sold from very expensive retail premises on the world's most expensive High Streets - and they, of course, need to make a profit too. This usually means the price they paid the watch company needs to be doubled at least&#8230;all financed from the pocket of the customer.
*This means a watch of the same quality and cost as a Christopher Ward, but from a brand using the traditional wholesale model, will usually be sold to you at between 7 and 12 times the cost price compared to our x3.*
We aren't naive and understand the world of branding and the costs that can be associated with creating "brand halos" but in a world that is increasingly able to see beyond the logo we are proud to be a pioneer in the democratization of luxury watches. Vive la Revolution!


Therefore, examples C60 trident 600 GMT with standard dress clasp strap, MSRP price GBP799 - 16.5%VAT (standard rate should be 20% in UK, but I notice CW take around 16.5%, not sure why) = GBP667 / 3 = GBP 222 (BOM COST: ETA2893-2 movement (aroud USD 100-120 in bulk price 5k units?), ceramic bezel with SS based, SS front and back case, stem and crown, dial, hands, strap, and the box)

50% off = GBP399.5 - VAT 16.5% = GBP333.6 - 222 (BOM cost) = GBP111.6 (so this is the cost pay for 60 days return if not happy, and 5 years warranty? and the workmanship for GBP 222 (BOM cost) watch unit itself)

GBP111.6 in GBP667 is around 17% percent mark up. I think this is bargain! no matter old logo or new logo 



TheNeuB said:


> Yes he knows that the logo is changing. It's just that the current one happens to look much better on the trident C60 models specifically. If anything it will become more collectable lol. I do agree that the new logo will look better on their dressier watches and more contemporary sport watches like the C65. I don't think this new logo will be their last though. I think they will wind up finally settling on something in the middle of this one and the new one or creating a CW "Sport" logo for models like the C60.


----------



## Jalebi (Jan 19, 2017)

Vwatch said:


> oh i see, yeah, but i think the new logo not bad too, refer history, they start business in 2004, and change logo in 2011, and 2016 change logo again, maybe this is strategy to keep rebranding by new logo. it look more fashion on new logo if we look back after 5 years?
> 
> i think most important is 50% off is bargain on the clearance. We all know CW publish their margin is 3X times based on BOM cost, which shown on below:
> FAIR MARGINS, HONEST PRICINGAgain, it's a simple philosophy that informs our approach to pricing our Swiss watches. Whatever the cost price of the watch, we multiply this up to 3 times and that is the selling price, including VAT. This gives us just enough to make a fair margin after covering the running costs of the business.
> ...


The reason you're getting 16.5% is that the 20% is applied on the pre-VAT amount. I.e.

£667 × 1.20 = £800.

In other words, £800 is 20% more than £667, and £667 is 16.5% less than £800.

1.20/1 versus 1/1.2.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> Certified Watch Store. Looks like they increased their prices on Alpina but perhaps still some nice deals to be found: https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watch-brands/alpina-watches.html


Yes. They increased. It seems they have cancelled my order on the regulator, yet they now have one in stock with a higher price than when I ordered.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Okay I'm going to start the panic.

Has anyone gotten a shipping notice from CWard yet?


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Okay I'm going to start the panic.
> 
> Has anyone gotten a shipping notice from CWard yet?


No and i don't expect to till at least next week


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Okay I'm going to start the panic.
> 
> Has anyone gotten a shipping notice from CWard yet?


No, based on the last 50% off sale, there were some people waiting a while for the back log in front of them to clear. Also, based on the last sale, I can't recall there being cancellations other than buyers changing their orders.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

T-hunter said:


> They've been 50% off for a week now, almost gone.
> Obsolete, haha. Have you seen the new logo? :think:


Side placement huh?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Create a safe word. If you go to buy a watch, but yell, say, "Flugelhorn!" at the last minute, we'll shut it down for you.


Man, I love that Chuck Mangione... I just can't get enough of that Flug[CONNECTION LOST]


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

I almost bought this last night when I saw it, but refrained. Not it is gone, so I guess it's moot, but Is there any concern that this is a ~5yr old model that is no longer offered via the manufacturer? I assume the movement is easily serviceable, but what of the fact that this is likely old stock that's either been bought and returned a few times or just been sitting in a stockroom for a few years?



dumberdrummer said:


> Amazon seller Lux Time has listed (or relisted) 2 more Startimer 44mm automatics for $351.22. As already indicated by others, I'll concur that this is a top notch piece at a fantastic price! https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-AL525...=1-12&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=alpina+watch


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

Didn't see this posted, sorry if it's a repost 
Jomashop has airblue watches on flash sale 
Air Blue Doorbuster Event - Jomashop
colors are basically black/white for automatics but $149 seems like a good price


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

gabethegoat said:


> I almost bought this last night when I saw it, but refrained. Not it is gone, so I guess it's moot, but Is there any concern that this is a ~5yr old model that is no longer offered via the manufacturer? I assume the movement is easily serviceable, but what of the fact that this is likely old stock that's either been bought and returned a few times or just been sitting in a stockroom for a few years?


Watches don't go bad after a few years of sitting on a shelf. That model was introduced in 2011 so can't be that old. For these low prices, you can have it serviced for peace of mind and still come out ahead.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Okay I'm going to start the panic.
> 
> Has anyone gotten a shipping notice from CWard yet?


If anyone actually "panics" over a watch...they have some priority issues to be honest.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

gabethegoat said:


> I almost bought this last night when I saw it, but refrained. Not it is gone, so I guess it's moot, but Is there any concern that this is a ~5yr old model that is no longer offered via the manufacturer? I assume the movement is easily serviceable, but what of the fact that this is likely old stock that's either been bought and returned a few times or just been sitting in a stockroom for a few years?


They just refunded me for the one I cancelled and it shows 1 in stock at $350 as of typing. Sorry to enable!

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Can anyone who received a Alpina Extreme Sailing watch on bracelet (not mesh) please confirm if they received half links. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

ffeingol said:


> Timex T49935 on ebay for $29.00.
> 
> View attachment 10558506


Got it, thanks


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

That Timex T49935 is available again for $30 now. 2 left Timex T49935, Men's "Expedition" Brown Leather Watch, Indiglo,Date T499359J | eBay


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

will8 said:


> Promise? Is there a thread on here for rehab purposes? Kind of like an AA group but for watches. How do all of you have all these moneys?


There is an addiction thread. In all honesty, addiction is addiction. The brain chemistry and a lot of psychological parameters are similar regardless of the outlet.

It's worth noting that the bargain thread is a very tempting place for people with obsessive or compulsive spending behaviors. Be smart and get involved with the addiction topic if it's a serious problem.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

This just in! I ordered the Avalanche Extreme from CWS, yep its the 48mm one but I have a 8" plus wrist....$333. Did not have any plastic on crystal, but does have it on back.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Fred just posted this deal on FB, along w/ the Delphine.

https://www.bernhardtwatch.com/index.php?id=61

I ordered a black World.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

tslewisz said:


> Fred just posted this deal on FB, along w/ the Delphine.
> 
> https://www.bernhardtwatch.com/index.php?id=61
> 
> I ordered a black World.


Can someone explain how the bezel works? The hour hand is a 12 hour hand, right? So what exactly does rotating the bezel do?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

eWatches has Glycine Combat Subs for $509.99. Code NEWYEAR25 and 7% cash back makes it $450 net.

F-104 is $376 net.

Glycine Men's Combat SUB Automatic Black Nylon and DialGlycine 3908-39R-TBA9 Watch


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> If anyone actually "panics" over a watch...they have some priority issues to be honest.


Hardo move bro 

I think we all prioritize watches over some things in our life. Looks like we all have priority issues and I'm okay with that


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

ebtromba said:


> Can someone explain how the bezel works? The hour hand is a 12 hour hand, right? So what exactly does rotating the bezel do?


Sure!





https://www.seikowatches.com/support/ib/pdf/wt03.pdf


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

gabethegoat said:


> I almost bought this last night when I saw it, but refrained. Not it is gone, so I guess it's moot, but Is there any concern that this is a ~5yr old model that is no longer offered via the manufacturer? I assume the movement is easily serviceable, but what of the fact that this is likely old stock that's either been bought and returned a few times or just been sitting in a stockroom for a few years?


I got one from Lux time. Seems to be flawless so I don't think it's been returned.

I assume it will probably need service sooner rather then later but I guess that's the trade off for the low price.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

mplsabdullah said:


> Can anyone who received a Alpina Extreme Sailing watch on bracelet (not mesh) please confirm if they received half links. Thanks in advance.


I can state that mine did not include even one half link. If it had I might have kept it.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> I can state that mine did not include even one half link. If it had I might have kept it.


As much as I really like the watch I may be posting it for a send off as well for that reason.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I like the looks of this A LOT. ETA2836-2 movement.

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

Congrats, I was eyeing that one with the steel bracelet a few days ago. Almost pulled the trigger. The Alpina Pilot Heritage that I bought from Luxtime on Amazon a month ago also did not have the clear protection film on the dial glass. However like yours it was present on the back, looked unused though ( i looked for marks with a loup LOL ), perhaps store display model? Also the leather bracelet looked unworn. Been happy with this firm with my limited purchasing from them thus far. I think Lux time and Joma and the one you used are all the same stores.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Update on the deep blue with jacked up bezel, spoke with them on the phone said they would send a new one out didn't hear anything for a week emailed them THEN they say oh sorry we don't have anymore we refunded you! Thanks for letting me know or maybe calling to see if you could offer an exchange for something different. Horrible customer service! never ever again will I deal with deepblue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I like the looks of this A LOT. ETA2836-2 movement.
> 
> JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


Really wish this was the Cockpit Two...


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Cary5500 said:


> Update on the deep blue with jacked up bezel, spoke with them on the phone said they would send a new one out didn't hear anything for a week emailed them THEN they say oh sorry we don't have anymore we refunded you! Thanks for letting me know or maybe calling to see if you could offer an exchange for something different. Horrible customer service! never ever again will I deal with deepblue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't agree more! I also had a terrible experience with them!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I like the looks of this A LOT. ETA2836-2 movement.
> 
> JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal
> 
> ...


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Joma doesn't show the red seconds hand or indices which go a long way making this watch look good.



tissotguy said:


> WorthTheWrist said:
> 
> 
> > I like the looks of this A LOT. ETA2836-2 movement.
> ...


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> Joma doesn't show the red seconds hand or indices which go a long way making this watch look good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> There is an addiction thread. In all honesty, addiction is addiction. The brain chemistry and a lot of psychological parameters are similar regardless of the outlet.
> 
> It's worth noting that the bargain thread is a very tempting place for people with obsessive or compulsive spending behaviors. Be smart and get involved with the addiction topic if it's a serious problem.


How many watches are acceptable for an average person? I'm becoming what I hate the most - a hoarder.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

will8 said:


> How many watches are acceptable for an average person? I'm becoming what I hate the most - a hoarder.


1-Infinity.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

will8 said:


> How many watches are acceptable for an average person? I'm becoming what I hate the most - a hoarder.


20-100

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sarosto said:


> Got it, thanks


Just grabbed the last one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

will8 said:


> How many watches are acceptable for an average person? I'm becoming what I hate the most - a hoarder.


Everyone is different. If you're making excuses to be irresponsible, it's a pretty good indicator. People who really are concerned, want to be smart, want to just enjoy their watch passion, etc. should set aggressive retirement savings goals, then worry about how many and how much.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> 20-100


+1

Acquisition of at least 20 during your first year at WUS is required for being a member in good standing


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

T-hunter said:


> My Alpina arrived also, it's a big boy! Need to clean the clasp up, still has stick'em on it.
> Thanks for the head's up!


great looking

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

will8 said:


> How many watches are acceptable for an average person? I'm becoming what I hate the most - a hoarder.


239......any more and that is just absurd.

.

.

.

.

.

In all seriousness what can you afford, what floats your boat, and what are you giving up for more watches? The number will vary from person to person. Lots of threads on the subject of the perfect collection size. For me less than 3 makes me itchy to buy, and more than 6 makes me anxious to sell. Oddly i dont swap watches often. I'm more of a wear one watch for 2 months then switch to something else for 2 months. Good luck finding your balance!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

will8 said:


> How many watches are acceptable for an average person? I'm becoming what I hate the most - a hoarder.


An average person: 0-1
An average WIS: A lot more. We just don't know the correct answer yet.


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> +1
> 
> Acquisition of at least 20 during your first year at WUS is required for being a member in good standing


20? Wear a different watch to work each work day?


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Everyone is different. If you're making excuses to be irresponsible, it's a pretty good indicator. People who really are concerned, want to be smart, want to just enjoy their watch passion, etc. should set aggressive retirement savings goals, then worry about how many and how much.


I was just making an observation. I would hate to think I bought a watch that somebody else could've enjoyed a lot more.


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

I feel most comfortable with 3-6 watches. Any more and some never get worn, any less and I just wear the same one most days. I do hate all the winding though. Good thing a few of mine have 3-10 day reserves.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

It's never too many, you can double the fun, possibility and wrist time like Nick Hayek and many others.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToXic said:


> I feel most comfortable with 3-6 watches. Any more and some never get worn, any less and I just wear the same one most days. I do hate all the winding though. Good thing a few of mine have 3-10 day reserves.


I assume you meant "36" watches. That sounds about right.

Someone requested photos of the Vulcain. Check out that beautiful movement. The finishing reminds me of Maurice Lacroix's in-house movements.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

I've never actually sold a watch. My goal was to fill up my nice wooden watch box, which holds ten. I guess once I have ten I could sell off those that I've lost favor with, though selling watches online seems like a pain.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

RyanD said:


> I assume you meant "36" watches. That sounds about right.
> 
> Someone requested photos of the Vulcain. Check out that beautiful movement. The finishing reminds me of Maurice Lacroix's in-house movements.
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Much nicer than those Crickets that have been discounted lately.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

will8 said:


> 20? Wear a different watch to work each work day?


You just have to buy 20. No one says you have to keep them all.

And if you stay on this thread for about a year, good chance you will!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jk1492 said:


> I've never actually sold a watch. My goal was to fill up my nice wooden watch box, which holds ten. I guess once I have ten I could sell off those that I've lost favor with, though selling watches online seems like a pain.


Sell in the WUS sales forum. Not a pain at all. Take pics, find specs, post.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> There is an addiction thread. In all honesty, addiction is addiction. The brain chemistry and a lot of psychological parameters are similar regardless of the outlet.
> 
> It's worth noting that the bargain thread is a very tempting place for people with obsessive or compulsive spending behaviors. Be smart and get involved with the addiction topic if it's a serious problem.


It would be seen as odd to many, and as evidence of an addiction to some, that while when grabbing fast food I look for the value menu, when we dine in a nicer place, we order water, that our cars are over ten years old and we've got our mortgage paid down to $750 a month. But yet I spent over $5000 on watches in December alone, including over $3600 for a single one.

On most things, I shop quality as well as price, but I'm more cautious, much slower to pull the trigger on making a purchase like a TV, refrigerator or on clothes than I am when I see what looks to be a nice watch at a great price. I even look at volume-unit pricing at the grocery store. While most who know me would probably think I'm a savvy consumer, I cannot deny that my watch 'habit' isn't really 'savvy' at all--it's an exuberant indulgence.

Money almost seems to gain a sense of unreality online and I sometimes let the mindset "That's too great a deal to pass up" make what's really an irrational decision seem rationale. Approaching a few dozen watches, I tell myself "Time to start flipping", but I need to stop 'telling' myself and start 'doing.'

We're OK financially--far from rich, but monetarily sound, our retirement plans not in jeopardy, but never forget, that in a place like this forum, it's quite possible to------_"Go broke saving money"_


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

will8 said:


> How many watches are acceptable for an average person? I'm becoming what I hate the most - a hoarder.


I am awaiting Yankeexpress to weigh in on this one...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> I am awaiting Yankeexpress to weigh in on this one...


Who? me?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Sell in the WUS sales forum. Not a pain at all. Take pics, find specs, post.


That's the easy part, fer sure.

Then there is the getting paid safely. 
Then there is finding the box it came in.
Then there is finding the rest of the bracelet links belonging to That particular bracelet.
Then there is finding a properly sized shipping box and something to pack around it, styrofoam peanuts, whatever.
Then there is the video recording of packing it up, incase Buyer says he received an empty box.
Then there is the packing it up, taping, labeling. 
And the getting to the shipper, the shipping, customs forms if out of country. 
Then there is the waiting for word it arrived. 
Then there is waiting for word it arrived safely, without damage. 
Then there is the potential of the buyer claims....it didn't arrive.....it arrived damaged...It isn't keeping COSC accurate time.....I'm filing a Paypal claim. 
Then there sending your packing video to Paypal. 
then there is all the emailing and phone calls to keep the payment for the watch you sent from a scammer.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> That's the easy part, fer sure.
> 
> Then there is the getting paid safely.
> Then there is finding the box it came in.
> ...


You left out taking PayPal to small claims court.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

will8 said:


> How many watches are acceptable for an average person? I'm becoming what I hate the most - a hoarder.


My formula is "X -1".

X being the number of watches which will lead to my wife leaving me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> That's the easy part, fer sure.
> 
> Then there is the getting paid safely.
> Then there is finding the box it came in.
> ...


Thanks for the post. I'm needing to "thin the herd" and seriously thinking about trying to sell thru the private seller's forum...primarily to avoid the hassle and expense of ebay. Sounds like you have "been there...done that" and it is not that good. Hmm, a quandary. Or perhaps, a rationalization to continue to hoard?


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Robotaz said:
> 
> 
> > Sell in the WUS sales forum. Not a pain at all. Take pics, find specs, post.
> ...


Yeah, sounds like a pain. I'd have to really need to sell.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

I have sold a few via ebay. No issues.......so far. Might try the WUS sales forum soone or later. Not that I have a ton of watches....


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

As for the average watch for WIS, I have been one for about 3-4 years and I would say 10-20 probably about the average, not counting a couple less then $10 laying around the house or in drawers.


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

will8 said:


> How many watches are acceptable for an average person? I'm becoming what I hate the most - a hoarder.


Remember these two things and never hate yourself:

1.) You are not what you own.

2.)It's not hoarding, it's inventory.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I like the looks of this A LOT. ETA2836-2 movement.
> 
> JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal
> 
> View attachment 10573314


The Hamilton Khaki 'Big" Pilot, while on a leather strap, is one of my more favored watches and is $599, best price I recall seeing it at. Same ETA 2836-2 movement as the handsome Fortis. The Hamilton is very well finished and does wear its full 46mm size. Looks great on a black and greyNATO strap too. 









Have to admit though that the Fortis breaks from the traditional WWII Pilot "A"-"B" mold in a refreshing way and there's no way you'd score their quality bracelet for $49 after the sale.









$599 Hamilton Khaki Pilot Men's Watch H64715535 - Khaki Aviation - Hamilton - Watches - Jomashop

This--again at Joma, with a bracelet comes in at 42mm, at $569, but not too familiar with it's CO7641 movement --anyone heard about this 38 hr power reserve movement? Seems unusual for a Swatch group watch.


http://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-watch-h64615135.html?utm_source=googleproduct&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=googleproductsearch&pt_source=googleads&pt_medium=cpc&pt_campaign=(ROI)+Shopping+-+Sale+Watches+$500+-+1000&gclid=Cj0KEQiA5IHEBRCLr_PZvq2_6qcBEiQAL4cQ06HOt6LB386f9VSRp90ECW4wXLcf5BjvsbDSaPLQJhsaAmnl8P8HAQ


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> Thanks for the post. I'm needing to "thin the herd" and seriously thinking about trying to sell thru the private seller's forum...primarily to avoid the hassle and expense of ebay. Sounds like you have "been there...done that" and it is not that good. Hmm, a quandary. Or perhaps, a rationalization to continue to hoard?


There is more to the selling story, especially if, as a seller, you want to avoid Paypal, as the buyer has all the Paypal advantages.

Alternatives are few. Bank wires required me set up another account with my bank to avoid giving out my real account number to a stranger online buyer.

I set up a disposable account to receive the funds, to be transfered by me to the real account via online bank transfer. 
Then I can close the disposable account if it is compromised.

Tried Western Union with a Canadian buyer. What a hassle for both of us. Cost the buyer some big fees. Cost me a half day trying to get my funds from the local WU franchise. They don't keep much money in the drawer, so you have to wait for them to get it.

Turns out when the Buyer sends the money WU, he needs to know the State. Well, I live on the border and the closest 6 WU outlets are in the other state. So I had to drive far in a snow storm to get to the WU in my state to get paid.

Then I end up with a pile of cash, which is good and bad. I don't need a pile of cash and my bank is online but physically 2000 miles away. So I had to have my wife deposit the cash in her local account and write me a check to deposit in our online account. 
Normal stuff, but we have better things to do as a busy family than juggle cash.

Had to ship the watch via FedEx by agreement with the buyer. In addition to his address, for FedEx one has to have the buyers phone number or they will not accept the shipment. I did not have his (Canadian) phone number.

I made up a phoney number, which could have been trouble if FedEx called some other guy and that other guy changed the delivery address.

Fortunately in the end, after a week of negotiating with the buyer, who really, really wanted my watch bad, so he had good incentive to make the deal work, it all worked out. He got his rare watch and I got paid.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> That's the easy part, fer sure.
> 
> Then there is the getting paid safely.
> Then there is finding the box it came in.
> ...


To be saved in my WUS file for the my day of reckoning or ruin, when I finally start flipping--but thanks for giving me at least some reasons to pause and procrastinate!

This will go along side the saved posts on various rebate sites that I also plan on using some day...


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

*Chat about anything*

Can we rename this thread "Chat about anything" because it seems only 25% of posts are about actual deals (if not less)..

What is better? Quartz or Automatic watches? So.... what are you wearing today??

I also found this funny video!! Hahahahahahaha LOL






[unsubscribe]


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

To be fair, I've sold dozens of watches via the WUS Sales forum and have never had anything worse than minor hiccups. Most go flawlessly.

Don't listen to the doomsayers, you'll find the odd dicky sales transaction no matter what method you use to transact.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Did anyone get additional codes to work with ewatches and thewatchery sales? I am contemplating purchasing a glycine golden eye sub, but am looking for better deals than 575$


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

MacInFL said:


> Thanks for the post. I'm needing to "thin the herd" and seriously thinking about trying to sell thru the private seller's forum...primarily to avoid the hassle and expense of ebay. Sounds like you have "been there...done that" and it is not that good. Hmm, a quandary. Or perhaps, a rationalization to continue to hoard?


No offense to him, but that's a ridiculously pessimistic and whiney way to look at it.

The first time takes planning, but it's simple.

I've sold probably 150-200 watches and had no problems. Just don't be stupid.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> That's the easy part, fer sure.
> 
> Then there is the getting paid safely.
> Then there is finding the box it came in.
> ...


Receive payment from verified PayPal user with confirmed address and WUS feedback. Easy.

Be smart and store links and parts in the box it came in and place it in a closet. lol, wow. Easy.

Who doesn't have boxes to put a watch in? oK so saying you don't, big deal get a flat rate box at USPS. Wow the effort.

Video of packing is useless waste of time. PayPal couldn't care less about your video. Verified buyers with a confirmed address and WUS feedback don't require stuff like that anyway.

Oh walking into USPS and filling out a Priority label with two addresses and putting tape on the box. Wow. Seriously?

All the other comments don't apply for selling to notable buyers. I've sold tons of watches and never had a claim, lost watch, or anything.

Buy the buyer and insure your watch with USPS. It's simple. And if you ship out of the country instead of writing two addresses on the priority label you put it on a customs form and write the value and what you're shipping.

It's simple. Yes the first time takes some degree of mental aptitude, but by the third or fourth time it's just 15 minutes total on your lunch break and five minutes leaving more good feedback.

Edit - and look up the indemnity limit if you ship out of the US or across the border of your country.

I'll put my money where my mouth is. PM me if you need help the first time you do it. I'll help you, and honestly I don't have time right now, but I'd hate to have people scared to do something so simple and not sell watches that sit unused to buy more the person wants. I'll help if you need it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> To be fair, I've sold dozens of watches via the WUS Sales forum and have never had anything worse than minor hiccups. Most go flawlessly.
> 
> Don't listen to the doomsayers, you'll find the odd dicky sales transaction no matter what method you use to transact.


Agree. Vast majority work out fine.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/i-think-i-have-been-scammed-3939690.html


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

GunWale said:


> Remember these two things and never hate yourself:
> 
> 1.) You are not what you own.
> 
> 2.)It's not hoarding, it's inventory.


I've always flown with the thinking "if I like it and it's a good enough deal, then buy it". My theory is that if the deal is good enough, I should be able to get out of the watch at some point at the break even mark +/- a few $$$. That said I have yet to sell a single watch since I started following this thread a year ago. I'm currently at 32. Had about 8 before I found this thread. I went a little over board during the Lex Tempus blowout last year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

I don't have WUS feedback as a buyer or seller. If I decide to buy used here, or eventually sell any, it would be a few pieces a year. So why is that critical?


----------



## acrockett149 (Jan 4, 2017)

ninzeo said:


> Did anyone get additional codes to work with ewatches and thewatchery sales? I am contemplating purchasing a glycine golden eye sub, but am looking for better deals than 575$


 Evine has it for $510. I have no knowledge of this vendor though, cannot verify if they are reliable.


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Chat about anything*



nordwulf said:


> Can we rename this thread "Chat about anything" because it seems only 25% of posts are about actual deals (if not less)..
> 
> What is better? Quartz or Automatic watches? So.... what are you wearing today??
> 
> ...


Chat about anything, indeed. Including time wasters who send useless messages to sellers ebay account when truly not even interested in buying the item ;-)


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Agree. Vast majority work out fine.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/i-think-i-have-been-scammed-3939690.html


Poor lad, I hate to be one of those people, but he should have done a face to face on Rolex, not like there is less of them around in England. Now if the UK pound was stronger than the dollar like when it was back in 2007 ( 2 dollars to 1 uk pound ) then Id understand the need to buy Stateside.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Bulova Accu-Swiss Murren automatic chronograph on mesh bracelet, model 63C116, $349.99.

Has the chrono ever gone lower than this?

Bulova Accutron Men's 63C116 Accu Swiss Murren Automatic Chronograph Dress Watch | eBay


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

acrockett149 said:


> Evine has it for $510. I have no knowledge of this vendor though, cannot verify if they are reliable.


I have not purchased from them but not for lack of trying. They had some killer deals on an Oris or 2 last year that others gobbled up before I could.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Bulova Accu-Swiss Murren automatic chronograph on mesh bracelet, model 63C116, $349.99.
> 
> Has the chrono ever gone lower than this?
> 
> ...


Looks kinda difficult to accurately read what I'm assuming is the minutes subdial.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> No offense to him, but that's a ridiculously pessimistic and whiney way to look at it.
> 
> The first time takes planning, but it's simple.
> 
> I've sold probably 150-200 watches and had no problems. Just don't be stupid.


Best advice I've seen! I'm dreading "thinning out the herd". I would like to get my fifty down to ten.
I keep justifying why I need each piece, when I need to be selling.
The sad part is I could get a nice grail for the money I'd recoup.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> I have not purchased from them but not for lack of trying. They had some killer deals on an Oris or 2 last year that others gobbled up before I could.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, my experience with them was good. Got a Glycine Combat Sub for a steal. A bunch of others had their orders cancelled after the fact tho. They are definitely legit, though I cannot testify to them being an AD of anything.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> Best advice I've seen! I'm dreading "thinning out the herd". I would like to get my fifty down to ten.
> I keep justifying why I need each piece, when I need to be selling.
> The sad part is I could get a nice grail for the money I'd recoup.


If you "need" to be selling, you need to recognize and change your purchasing behavior. Also, don't think of it as selling 40 watches. Think of as selling one watch. Then do that 40 times.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Robangel said:


> The Hamilton Khaki 'Big" Pilot, while on a leather strap, is one of my more favored watches and is $599, best price I recall seeing it at. Same ETA 2836-2 movement as the handsome Fortis. The Hamilton is very well finished and does wear its full 46mm size. Looks great on a black and greyNATO strap too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been looking at this model for a while (ever since I saw it in Interstellar) but I didn't recognize the movement. Anyone out there have this model or know about the movement?


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Not sure if this is a deal, but seems like a pretty cool watch.
Oris Artix with moon phase pointer for $870.

http://www.worldofwatches.com/flash...lver-tone-dial-oris-176176914051-0752180fc-sd

It's a store display, but comes with the Oris warranty. 
I'd like to tell you to add a coupon code and BeFrugal cash back for additional savings...but WTF?! Did SWI drop BF (or vice versa)?


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> If you "need" to be selling, you need to recognize and change your purchasing behavior. Also, don't think of it as selling 40 watches. Think of as selling one watch. Then do that 40 times.


The problem with my purchasing behavior is I keep finding deals in this thread.. then I have to get my hands on it because it could be "the one".
Easier said than done!


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Never really had an issue buying/selling. Usually PP or Google Wallet (no fees).

Then again, I don't think I'd go for anything over about $2.5k via online. Just having thought of that AP for Deep Sea (AP turned out to be fake and seller claimed ignorance) thread from awhile back...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

MattFeeder said:


> The problem with my purchasing behavior is I keep finding deals in this thread.. then I have to get my hands on it because it could be "the one".
> Easier said than done!


just as life is transitory, so is our love for the grail we thought we found. I bet you'll buy fewer watches if you scrap "the one" thing


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Sean779 said:


> just as life is transitory, so is our love for the grail we thought we found. I bet you'll buy fewer watches if you scrap "the one" thing


True. I don't regret my purchases though. It's been one hell of a ride. In fact some of my favorite watches are some of my recent purchases, I just need to trim the fat.
For example, I love divers but I don't need 12 of them.


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

tinpusher said:


> I've been looking at this model for a while (ever since I saw it in Interstellar) but I didn't recognize the movement. Anyone out there have this model or know about the movement?


Google H64615135. Hamilton site and many others indicate it has a 2834-2, unless it's been changed/updated.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

acrockett149 said:


> Evine has it for $510. I have no knowledge of this vendor though, cannot verify if they are reliable.


Thanks. Unfortunately they don't ship overseas. I'm in the Netherlands so looking for a nice golden eye deal from a vendor that does ship to Europe...


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

tinpusher said:


> I've been looking at this model for a while (ever since I saw it in Interstellar) but I didn't recognize the movement. Anyone out there have this model or know about the movement?


I've had one for awhile now. Apart from the crown being a bit difficult to pull out, I love it. Wears well and comfortably.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Rehab is for quitters.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

We should rename this thread "Heads up! I'm bored and just want to chit chat about BS! (no deal posts). Seriously guys if you can't stay on topic don't post.
Now, Jomashop has the Citizen Eco-Drive Titanium (AW1400-52A) for $140 - $5 off with coupon code GOOGLE5 in cart = $135 with free shipping. Goes for $250+ elsewhere.


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

Sampsonti said:


> I have sold a few via ebay. No issues.......so far. Might try the WUS sales forum soone or later. Not that I have a ton of watches....


How much eBay charge you? I'm interested in all costs with PayPal charges as well.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

malizna77 said:


> How much eBay charge you? I'm interested in all costs with PayPal charges as well.
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


eBay is typically free to list but charge 10% of the final selling price including shipping fees (i.e. $150 final sale price plus $10 s&h = $160 total... eBay would charge $16), PayPal then takes approximately 3.5% of monies transferred ($160 x .035 = $5.60 PayPal fee).


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Anyone know if there are any coupon codes for Esslinger? Thanks.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

$199 incl free delivery seems pretty sharp for a sapphire crystal, heat blued hands, Swiss Made Unitas 6498 hand winder in 42mm x 12mm vintage-pilot style, from an Authorised Distributor with full warranty.

Bulova Accutron Men's 63A121 Accu Swiss Gemini Automatic Brown Leather Watch | eBay


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> $199 incl free delivery seems pretty sharp for a sapphire crystal, heat blued hands, Swiss Made Unitas 6498 hand winder in 42mm x 12mm vintage-pilot style, from an Authorised Distributor with full warranty.
> 
> Bulova Accutron Men's 63A121 Accu Swiss Gemini Automatic Brown Leather Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


Accu.Swiss discontinued.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f478/cit...stant-monaco-alpina-3761090.html#post37704506


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

ok, i will do this again. half price!

C9 5 day small second on leather strap, left 80 pcs

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c9-5-day-small-second-chronometer-3










C9 5 day small second on bracelet, left 19 pcs

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c9-5-day-small-second-chronometer-2


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> 1-Infinity.


Don't be silly. I'm sure you mean 1- (infinity-1).


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Hmmm. Don't know about that moon phase pointer. I reckon it would be easier to go outside and have a look!



ayem-bee said:


> Not sure if this is a deal, but seems like a pretty cool watch.
> Oris Artix with moon phase pointer for $870.
> 
> Men's Artix Automatic Brown Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches
> ...


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Bulova Accu-Swiss Murren automatic chronograph on mesh bracelet, model 63C116, $349.99.
> 
> Has the chrono ever gone lower than this?
> 
> ...


accu-swiss is desserted logo and possibly that contributes to such deal.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

acrockett149 said:


> Evine has it for $510. I have no knowledge of this vendor though, cannot verify if they are reliable.


As far as I know, aside from one time last year when they apparently accidentally posted high end Omega watches at unreal prices and it turned out to be--you guessed it--'unreal' and orders were denied, they're legit. But boy, I really wanted that 18K Omega Aqua Terra---for something like $1679, But like Mama said: 'If it sounds too good...."

They used to be ShopNBC and besides online, they're on TV alot. There's some diamonds and deals amongst their buckets of dust--lots of Invicta and a smattering of Swiss finery. I've ordered several watches from them. They're good on returns and flexible on price adjustments if the price happens to go down a few days later.

When looking for a deal on a Deep Blue--Air Blue in particular, I usually cross reference them. Sometimes they have hard to find models.

Excellent phone support and they usually give you a nice discount if you give them your email address for the first time. (I've given them my email address for the first time several times)


----------



## ebuijsse (Jan 3, 2017)

will8 said:


> How many watches are acceptable for an average person?


Your current collection + 1 :-d


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> $199 incl free delivery seems pretty sharp for a sapphire crystal, heat blued hands, Swiss Made Unitas 6498 hand winder in 42mm x 12mm vintage-pilot style, from an Authorised Distributor with full warranty.
> 
> Bulova Accutron Men's 63A121 Accu Swiss Gemini Automatic Brown Leather Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


so the new low swiss made automatic is 200, reduced from 250.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

achernob said:


> I've always flown with the thinking "if I like it and it's a good enough deal, then buy it". My theory is that if the deal is good enough, I should be able to get out of the watch at some point at the break even mark +/- a few $$$. That said I have yet to sell a single watch since I started following this thread a year ago. I'm currently at 32. Had about 8 before I found this thread. I went a little over board during the Lex Tempus blowout last year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can relate. I tell myself: "There IS a light at the end of the tunnel and it's NOT a train"


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Robangel said:


> I can relate. I tell myself: "There IS a light at the end of the tunnel and it's NOT a train"


The light you see is not a train. It's tritium. Beautiful, glorious, glowing tritium!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yourok72 (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks like no more SWI group stores cashback on most cashbsck sites...


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

juderiverman said:


> so the new low swiss made automatic is 200, reduced from 250.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


That Bulova is a manual winder though... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yourok72 said:


> Looks like no more SWI group stores cashback on most cashbsck sites...


Bummer. I added mine up, and I've received just over $2k cash back from SWI. Nice while it lasted.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Bummer. I added mine up, and I've received just over $2k cash back from SWI. Nice while it lasted.



Pending: $835.33
i hope they dont drop me


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

$150 off new CountyComm pilot - makes it $299 for mid and $329 for large. https://countycomm.com/collections/...ntral-second-pilot-automatic-watch-by-maratac

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1437/9632/products/Large8215pilotwatchnew1_grande.jpg

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Melbourne on massdrop - $375 to $425 
https://massdrop-s3.imgix.net/produ.../MD-33890_20170113120315_05df65ab1b1ffba5.jpg

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

CountryComm.com has a new "Central Second Pilot" available in Mid and Large sizes. Currently on special preorder for $299 and $329, respectively. Savings of $150 off regular price.

I had a Large Pilot with small seconds before and kind of miss it. Great tool watch. Kind of wish they had a size in-between but I can do the large.


















https://countycomm.com/collections/mechanical-watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

yourok72 said:


> Looks like no more SWI group stores cashback on most cashbsck sites...


Oooh, that is a blow to our game. I hope it's just temporary. Or becomes temporary when they start seeing fewer purchases.


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

Disneydave said:


> Melbourne on massdrop - $375 to $425
> https://massdrop-s3.imgix.net/produ.../MD-33890_20170113120315_05df65ab1b1ffba5.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Tempted by this one. That's a nice looking piece


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

CouponCabin.com offers 4.9% cash back at WoW and TheWatchery, and 5.9% cash back at eWatches. Though, the coupon codes they list are few. No experience with them. Not sure if the code used has to be on their site to receive the cash back...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

platinumEX said:


> CountryComm.com has a new "Central Second Pilot" available in Mid and Large sizes. Currently on special preorder for $299 and $329, respectively. Savings of $150 off regular price.
> 
> I had a Large Pilot with small seconds before and kind of miss it. Great tool watch. Kind of wish they had a size in-between but I can do the large.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am currently looking for something like this ( about 40mm, pilot/military style, minimalist) type of watch and this looks perfect. However, since I'm in Canada they are a bit harder to get here and will need a reshipper. Not a problem for me but I have a few questions to those who had one before:

-How is the quality? Similar to entry level Seiko/Citizen?
-299$ for a 8215 powered watch seems a stretch but I like this movement since it is bombproof and I had good luck in the past with it. Why are they so expensive? Am I missing something? I could get a 100$ Parnis that looks like this but the Maratac must be better?
-How is the lume?
-Anybody tried the quartz version (199$). Similar specs but I don't mind quartz and the watch is identical.
-100 m WR, anybody tried one in the pool/ocean?

Thanks a lot for answering, i just want to be sure about this one before pulling the trigger.

Cheers!

Seb


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Bummer. I added mine up, and I've received just over $2k cash back from SWI. Nice while it lasted.


That's a lot of cashback. How much have you spent on watches haha. What's swi by the way?


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Oooh, that is a blow to our game. I hope it's just temporary. Or becomes temporary when they start seeing fewer purchases.


The majority of us bank on the high (10%+) cash back so I think they'll start seeing fewer orders. I know I'm less prone to ordering from them now.


----------



## yourok72 (Jul 14, 2015)

watchninja123 said:


> That's a lot of cashback. How much have you spent on watches haha. What's swi by the way?


stores like worldofwatches, the watchery, ewatches, smartbargains.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

smille76 said:


> -How is the quality? Similar to entry level Seiko/Citizen?
> -299$ for a 8215 powered watch seems a stretch but I like this movement since it is bombproof and I had good luck in the past with it. Why are they so expensive? Am I missing something? I could get a 100$ Parnis that looks like this but the Maratac must be better?
> -How is the lume?
> -Anybody tried the quartz version (199$). Similar specs but I don't mind quartz and the watch is identical.
> -100 m WR, anybody tried one in the pool/ocean?


Their Pilots were much less expensive years ago. I'm guessing it's a case of supply and demand. People seem to be very happy with them. Their other Pilots sell easily on the used market for not much less than this.

The quality is at least comparable to affordable Seikos, in my opinion. I had zero issues with the Large Pilot I owned. It was built like a tank. A very solid watch. Great lume. Nicely domed sapphire crystal. Crown screwed down smoothly. I never took it swimming but wouldn't hesitate to.

I'm sure there are others here with much more experience with Maratac. Hopefully someone will chime in.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

I got my Oris Cool Grey from World of Watches. The visibility is much better than that all-black/stealth Citizen mentioned earlier. So far, it's been running +2 seconds a day since Wednesday.









Speaking of Citizen (and cash back), Watchco has this one for $58.49, plus an additional 7% cash back through BeFrugal. You have to add it to your cart to see the price. Everyone else seems to have it for about $90.

http://www.watchco.com/citizen-watches/bi1050-81f.html









They have all their Citizens on sale, including the Signature line...some decent prices, and some not so decent prices. You have to do some searching around.


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

My C60 GMT Still has yet to ship. And they didn't reply to my email. Annoying.


----------



## korea50 (Oct 7, 2016)

ToXic said:


> My C60 GMT Still has yet to ship. And they didn't reply to my email. Annoying.


Yeah, I ordered my trident 2 days ago and it still says processing. I'm patient though, been waiting 2 months for straps from "cheapest nato". 1st order got lost, and they didn't put tracking on the replacement... Seems like a good idea, huh


----------



## korea50 (Oct 7, 2016)

.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

giving assistant still offers 8% cash back at world of watches.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

ayem-bee said:


> I got my Oris Cool Grey from World of Watches. The visibility is much better than that all-black/stealth Citizen mentioned earlier. So far, it's been running +2 seconds a day since Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 10584930
> .


I stupidly waited and missed out instead of just purchasing this. I figured it will go on sale for a bit more, this model doesn't seem to sell as well and seems to be everywhere. Then a few days later all Oris watches on their site were 30% off but, as expected this watch was nowhere on their site. Now mysteriously it's back on their site at $650 (typical wow).

If anyone gets theirs and changes their mind let me know. I've been back and forth with this watch for over a year now.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Citizen Promaster Auto back at Duty Free...$129









Citizen NH8380-15E NH8380-15EB Automatic 100m Black Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


----------



## Jdewitt (Jan 20, 2017)

I just snagged this one on ebay for $248 and free shipping. 85% off MSRP isn't bad!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

ayem-bee said:


> I got my Oris Cool Grey from World of Watches. The visibility is much better than that all-black/stealth Citizen mentioned earlier. So far, it's been running +2 seconds a day since Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 10584930
> 
> ...


It's gone back up to $89.99


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

230OCU said:


> It's gone back up to $89.99


Price drops in cart.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

230OCU said:


> It's gone back up to $89.99


Add to cart sir


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> I stupidly waited and missed out instead of just purchasing this. I figured it will go on sale for a bit more, this model doesn't seem to sell as well and seems to be everywhere. Then a few days later all Oris watches on their site were 30% off but, as expected this watch was nowhere on their site. Now mysteriously it's back on their site at $650 (typical wow).
> 
> If anyone gets theirs and changes their mind let me know. I've been back and worth with this watch for over a year now.


Certified Watch Store has it for $564. Leave it in your cart for a while and you might get an offer for an additional $30 off.

I had ordered two of these watches, but I already returned the one back to The Watchery. Sorry. Check their site in a few days...


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

smille76 said:


> -299$ for a 8215 powered watch seems a stretch but I like this movement since it is bombproof and I had good luck in the past with it. Why are they so expensive? Am I missing something? I could get a 100$ Parnis that looks like this but the Maratac must be better?


You're not missing anything, back when they first came out 5 years ago they went for $195 new from CountyComm. It was one of the first watches I bought when I go into the hobby. At that price it was a great deal, now it's a so-so deal as other watches with similar or better specs have popped up. They have since increased prices, changed some dial elements from year to year, and always retained the movement, so I personally don't think it's as great a deal as it use to be. Considering, the landscape, I'd much rather get a Tisell pilot as it comes with a 9015 and AR sapphire coated crystal for $80 less than the mid-pilot.



smille76 said:


> -How is the quality? Similar to entry level Seiko/Citizen?


It feels more solid and secure than entry level Seiko 5s. On par with a SRP series IMO.



smille76 said:


> -100 m WR, anybody tried one in the pool/ocean?


I have used my mid-pilot in the ocean and pool. Swam with it extensively and it holds up great. Even without the screw down crown (should you decide to get the quartz) the crown placement at 4 means it's very difficult to accident pull out the crown while engaged in normal activities.

And lume is great. It glows bright and strong for a long time. No worries in that department.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

tinpusher said:


> I've been looking at this model for a while (ever since I saw it in Interstellar) but I didn't recognize the movement. Anyone out there have this model or know about the movement?


The specs on the website are wrong, the movement is the Swatch-modified ETA 2834 to beat at 21.6k with an 80 hour reserve(Tissot's version is called the Powermatic). It's either the H-30 or H-40 for the day date, I forget. Grey market might have some older models with a base 2834 in them, though, they switched a year or two ago. You can easily tell which is which because the 2824 has a less decorated rotor while the newer ones have an "H" cutout.

One thing to keep in mind if you're interested in the model is that I, and several other owners I've seen, have found it absolutely impossible to get the bracelet off, the springbar holes are very small or something. If you buy the bracelet model plan to keep it on it, if you want to go NATO or whatever buy the slightly cheaper leather band version.


----------



## olavii (Dec 4, 2016)

korea50 said:


> ToXic said:
> 
> 
> > My C60 GMT Still has yet to ship. And they didn't reply to my email. Annoying.
> ...


Ordered 16.1 and got my tracking number today.


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Seiko Neo Classic Alarm Perpetual Chronograph White Dial is on sale at Jomashop. $120 + FS w/ coupon code *SDFLASH5*

Seiko


----------



## dhodgins (Aug 4, 2006)

smille76 said:


> -How is the quality? Similar to entry level Seiko/Citizen?
> -299$ for a 8215 powered watch seems a stretch but I like this movement since it is bombproof and I had good luck in the past with it. Why are they so expensive? Am I missing something? I could get a 100$ Parnis that looks like this but the Maratac must be better?
> -How is the lume?
> -Anybody tried the quartz version (199$). Similar specs but I don't mind quartz and the watch is identical.
> -100 m WR, anybody tried one in the pool/ocean?


- About the same.
- Supply and demand. They used to be $200-250 a couple of years ago. If folks want them at that price again they simply need to stop buying them until CC lowers the price.
- Weak
- Never used it. I'd rather have a quartz Seiko at half the price.
- I've used mine in the ocean without any issues.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

A $100 Parnis won't have a Miyota, though certainly Tisell and Ticino are going to beat the Maratac on price with the 9015 instead of the 8215. But movement isn't everything, quality of case, strap, general QC, there's some value there. 

Personally I'd be hard pressed to buy that when, in addition to the smaller Asian options, Air Blue goes on sale with a NH35 for $150 every couple of months. I don't see any of the watches from this Flieger renaissance holding resale value below the Stowa level because of how saturated that market is.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

There is a lot of info on the Maratac's in the pilmil forum, great watches and I would rate my mid pilot more than my Alpha


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

If you like the style, this Frotis is about $370 after CUST15 coupon, 40mm pilot:

FORTIS 40mm Flieger Cockpit Swiss Made Automatic Bracelet Watch


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

230OCU said:


> There is a lot of info on the Maratac's in the pilmil forum, great watches and I would rate my mid pilot more than my Alpha


Thanks to all for the insight and useful infos!!

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

jmarkpatton said:


> Citizen Promaster Auto back at Duty Free...$129
> 
> View attachment 10585898
> 
> ...


Nice automatic from Citizen. However, I'd prefer if they came back to their senses and release more of their iconic NY2300, NY0040 and especially the titanium NY0054 version. Here is mine, it was hard to find....finally found one NOS last summer from an AD in Spain !!










Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Yeah, those Citizen autos are going for like $200 used with a 8215, it's crazy, they were cheaper than the SKX007 2 years ago.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Wristwatching said:


> Yeah, those Citizen autos are going for like $200 used with a 8215, it's crazy, they were cheaper than the SKX007 2 years ago.


Yes, I paid my NY0054 about 250$ last summer. I think it was a bit pricier than when they were readily available, but not that much.

Citizen should re-release these 3 watches with a 9015 movement and sapphire crystal, would give Seiko a run for it's money!

S.


----------



## acrockett149 (Jan 4, 2017)

I am sure part of the reason we see such good "deals" and why we don't see them on Vacheron : Cartier Tones Down the Glitz in Geneva
http://bloom.bg/2iPy0wv


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

acrockett149 said:


> I am sure part of the reason we see such good "deals" and why we don't see them on Vacheron : Cartier Tones Down the Glitz in Geneva
> http://bloom.bg/2iPy0wv


We don't see these deals on high end stuff because those brands tend not to dump their excess inventory. They've got a price perception to uphold and margins to protect.


----------



## jacbergey (May 23, 2016)

Forgive me if it's been posted but there's a Citizen Blue Angels Skyhawk that seems like a steal about $220. I'd snag one but at 46mm it's a bit too big for my wrist.

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's JY0064-00L Blue Angels Skyhawk Atomic Watch 13205084997 | eBay


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

olavii said:


> korea50 said:
> 
> 
> > ToXic said:
> ...


Also ordered on the 16th, nothing yet. Still processing.

You guys see the new logo C60 yet? Oh man... Really not a fan. Looks like some cheap fashion brand.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Seiko srp779 $205










Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/122313221454

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

ToXic said:


> Also ordered on the 16th, nothing yet. Still processing.
> 
> You guys see the new logo C60 yet? Oh man... Really not a fan. Looks like some cheap fashion brand.


And all the older logo watches just got a huge boost on the secondhand market


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Millbarge said:


> And all the older logo watches just got a huge boost on the secondhand market


I wish I bought more than one after seeing that new logo! :-(


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Am I the only one that thinks the old logo is ugly too? It's the primary reason I haven't bought a CW. Not that I think the new one is any better...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Mrs. Goo Roo ships fast! I got my Glycine Combat 7 automatic lightning fast, and I am quite impressed with the watch. The bead-blasted case looks and feels great, and the overall case-dial-strap combination is something different, a real winner. Really impressive leather strap. The lumed, applied, Arabic numerals go almost stealth with the dial at some angles, but are quite legible at others, no doubt a design element. The watch has the kind of character and quality I'd expect at something I paid 2 or 3 times more for.


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

hamsterdams said:


> Am I the only one that thinks the old logo is ugly too? It's the primary reason I haven't bought a CW. Not that I think the new one is any better...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not a big fan either. Not sure why even, it's not like other brands don't write their name out. For some reason seeing a person's name on a brand I associate with fashion brands and not quality.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

hamsterdams said:


> Am I the only one that thinks the old logo is ugly too? It's the primary reason I haven't bought a CW. Not that I think the new one is any better...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're not alone. I also would own one if I didn't hate the Chr.Ward logo. I think the new one is better but as others have pointed out, it's a stylistic clash on the Tridents

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Glycine on sale at Jomashop. Some good prices on some of the Combats on bracelet, others can prob be beaten by Gooroo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

ToXic said:


> I'm not a big fan either. Not sure why even, it's not like other brands don't write their name out. For some reason seeing a person's name on a brand I associate with fashion brands and not quality.


Daniel Roth
Gerald Genta
Franck Mueller
FP Journe
Roger Dubuis
Christophe Claret

Just sayin........

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

ToXic said:


> Also ordered on the 16th, nothing yet. Still processing.
> 
> You guys see the new logo C60 yet? Oh man... Really not a fan. Looks like some cheap fashion brand.


Once they are on sale that new logo doesnt look so bad after all, but at MSRP, that logo looks rubbish. What were they thinking.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

monza06 said:


> If you like the style, this Frotis is about $370 after CUST15 coupon, 40mm pilot:
> 
> FORTIS 40mm Flieger Cockpit Swiss Made Automatic Bracelet Wat


 The code didn't work for me. Did anyone else have any luck?


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

achernob said:


> Daniel Roth
> Gerald Genta
> Franck Mueller
> FP Journe
> ...


And don't forget Johnny Rolex...


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

ToXic said:


> I'm not a big fan either. Not sure why even, it's not like other brands don't write their name out. For some reason seeing a person's name on a brand I associate with fashion brands and not quality.


Join the C.Ward Forum and enjoy the 14,000 pages of outrage on the new Logo... LOL


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

juderiverman said:


> so the new low swiss made automatic is 200, reduced from 250.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk





Boding said:


> The majority of us bank on the high (10%+) cash back so I think they'll start seeing fewer orders. I know I'm less prone to ordering from them now.


Just be sure you like the cream color exactly as it appears in pics (very "peach" and very matte). I bought and returned the military chrono with same dial color, was hoping it was closer to a real off-white cream rather than the peach tone.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

ToXic said:


> I'm not a big fan either. Not sure why even, it's not like other brands don't write their name out. For some reason seeing a person's name on a brand I associate with fashion brands and not quality.


Maybe because it reminds you of DW.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

smille76 said:


> -How is the quality? Similar to entry level Seiko/Citizen?
> -299$ for a 8215 powered watch seems a stretch but I like this movement since it is bombproof and I had good luck in the past with it. Why are they so expensive? Am I missing something? I could get a 100$ Parnis that looks like this but the Maratac must be better?
> -How is the lume?
> -Anybody tried the quartz version (199$). Similar specs but I don't mind quartz and the watch is identical.
> ...


Quality is good for a micro brand but for an extra hundred bucks you could get something with an ETA and relatively superb fit and finish via this thread. The sizing is also strange... the 46 wears huge and the 40 small. Lyme is good a hair under seiko. The quartz to me would make the watch uninteresting. As for swimming... because the threading on the crown is so delicate feeling, I could never bring myself to do it.

Personally. I'd rather have one of the glycine, bulova or Hamilton pilots that show up on here. I sold my large Maratac at a bit of a loss and got a Hamilton I found on this thread. No regrets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pgc77 (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up on the Glycine's at Jomashop. Picked myself up a Combat 6 blue dial for $299. Goo Roo had them for $539. Had my eye on this for a few months.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

pgc77 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the Glycine's at Jomashop. Picked myself up a Combat 6 blue dial for $299. Goo Roo had them for $539. Had my eye on this for a few months.


I picked up a blue combat 6 on bracelet from goo roo a few days back. PM me if you'd like to know what price she accepted!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## pgc77 (Nov 28, 2016)

Haha, maybe better if I don't know )


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

I bought 3 straps from watchgecko Tuesday and they arrived today. I used the free shipping option so I couldn't believe they got to me in the US in three days. Plus they sent me an awesome free pen. The little/extra touches go a long way. The straps are awesome, the blue Italian leather is very nice. The rubber is for the aquaracer I just picked up which is running at -0.1 seconds/day for the last five days. These Laguna model straps are a great deal at roughly $25.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Anybody besides me ever bought Barton watch straps? Amazon promotion right now - buy 3 @ $24 and get the 4th free. $18/each for quick release leather straps seems like a decent price to me.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KD8JB7G/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_5WWGybZ0M1DRV
















Edit- Pics are of the espresso leather band with white linen stitching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tapir (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi

One question regarding last Glycine deals:
Does Ms Gooroo or Jomashop watches have international manufacturer warranty? I'm asking because I live outside US.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

platinumEX said:


> CountryComm.com has a new "Central Second Pilot" available in Mid and Large sizes. Currently on special preorder for $299 and $329, respectively. Savings of $150 off regular price.
> 
> I had a Large Pilot with small seconds before and kind of miss it. Great tool watch. Kind of wish they had a size in-between but I can do the large.
> 
> ...


I had the large pilot which was too large, followed by the mid pilot which was too small. The mid at 39mm felt quite small on the wrist IMO. Much smaller than my 40mm watches. If they had a 41 or 42mm I would be all over it like a rash. The large pilot garnished perhaps the second highest amount of attention of any watch I've worn after an SKX009. The Maratacs are the best value around US holidays and important dates - Black Friday etc. They also pop up on Massdrop from time-to-time which is easiest if you are outside the US - Maratac only post within the US so forwarders are required.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks guys! Blue Base 22 GMT for $685 shipped at Joma.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

ToXic said:


> I'm not a big fan either. Not sure why even, it's not like other brands don't write their name out. For some reason seeing a person's name on a brand I associate with fashion brands and not quality.


Just like A. Lange, Frederique Constant, Chopard, Jaeger LeCoultre, Patek Philippe, etc?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

phcollard said:


> Just like A. Lange, Frederique Constant, Chopard, Jaeger LeCoultre, Patek Philippe, etc?


Don't forget Kenneth Cole!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Tapir said:


> Hi
> 
> One question regarding last Glycine deals:
> Does Ms Gooroo or Jomashop watches have international manufacturer warranty? I'm asking because I live outside US.


Gooroo supposedly does. Jomashop warranty isn't worth the paper it's printed on.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Tapir said:


> Hi
> 
> One question regarding last Glycine deals:
> Does Ms Gooroo or Jomashop watches have international manufacturer warranty? I'm asking because I live outside US.


I got a stamped, dated, manufacturer's warranty card from Watch Goo Roo, who is an authorized dealer. It's not completely filled out, but with the stamp and date, that doesn't really matter.


----------



## stiltsken (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

FYI there is a thread on WUS already for Bi+c#!n and [email protected] about the new CWard Tridents.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3962634

Join the fun there!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I got a stamped, dated, manufacturer's warranty card from Watch Goo Roo, who is an authorized dealer. It's not completely filled out, but with the stamp and date, that doesn't really matter.


The date isn't necessary. In fact, most prefer it not be there. It's called an "open" warranty card and the date can be added whenever.


----------



## acrockett149 (Jan 4, 2017)

Just got the Alpina Extreme Sailing from Certified Watch Store. Beautiful watch, blue on glass from anti-reflective coating; even looks good on my smaller than average wrist. Couple of questions:

1. Mesh band does not fit. Local Junkers dealer where I bought an extra strap mentioned contacting Alpina for a different size. Does anyone have a recommendation on the best way to do this? Or another way to get a smaller Alpina mesh band. The mesh is very nice, would like to use it.
2. Warranty card does not have anything written on it all. Does this mean it is not under the Alpina warranty? Is there anything to be done about this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

hamsterdams said:


> Am I the only one that thinks the old logo is ugly too? It's the primary reason I haven't bought a CW. Not that I think the new one is any better...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, you're not the only one. Although, it's the hour hand on the Trident that keeps me away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

acrockett149 said:


> Just got the Alpina Extreme Sailing from Certified Watch Store. Beautiful watch, blue on glass from anti-reflective coating; even looks good on my smaller than average wrist. Couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Mesh band does not fit. Local Junkers dealer where I bought an extra strap mentioned contacting Alpina for a different size. Does anyone have a recommendation on the best way to do this? Or another way to get a smaller Alpina mesh band. The mesh is very nice, would like to use it.
> 2. Warranty card does not have anything written on it all. Does this mean it is not under the Alpina warranty? Is there anything to be done about this?
> ...


What size is your wrist? Did you/they try to remove all the links? :think:


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

monza06 said:


> If you like the style, this Frotis is about $370 after CUST15 coupon, 40mm pilot:
> 
> FORTIS 40mm Flieger Cockpit Swiss Made Automatic Bracelet Watch





yoginasser said:


> The code didn't work for me. Did anyone else have any luck?


Thanks for the heads up! I've been eyeing the orange version for a while now, and $368ish is a steal for such a unique Fortis flieger. I ended up using code "EMAIL15", as "CUST15" didn't work for me, and also used mr.rebates for an extra 1% cb.


----------



## acrockett149 (Jan 4, 2017)

Yeah, we removed all the links. Honestly, don't know the size of my wrist yet.


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up on this.


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Millbarge said:


> And all the older logo watches just got a huge boost on the secondhand market


I also ordered on the 16th. Still processing too.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

acrockett149 said:


> Yeah, we removed all the links. Honestly, don't know the size of my wrist yet.


Bummer. I remove 2, my wrist is a tad under 7-1/2".
Good luck!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Chinese new year sale over at Helson's, Armida's, and Maranez' respective websites. Not active yet (will start on the 24th) but they'll have 10%, 15%, and 20% discount respectively.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I got a stamped, dated, manufacturer's warranty card from Watch Goo Roo, who is an authorized dealer. It's not completely filled out, but with the stamp and date, that doesn't really matter.


Same. Buy with confidence.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

I dont know if this has been posted yet. Citizen for $112.99

6003838515_Citizen_Eco_Drive_Stainless_Steel_Black_Leather_Mens_Watch_AO9000_06B Deals on eBay | Best deals and Free shipping


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

*Invicta 89260B cheap thrills!*

*THANKS* to whom ever enabled the Amazon $41.50 Invicta 89260B early December deal here. Bezel and crown both smooth and precise. 
Think I will put it on a bond nato.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

And this

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's CA0595-11E Chronograph Green Accents Black Sport Watch | eBay


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

yoginasser said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I've been eyeing the orange version for a while now, and $368ish is a steal for such a unique Fortis flieger. I ended up using code "EMAIL15", as "CUST15" didn't work for me, and also used mr.rebates for an extra 1% cb.


I think if you had ordered from them before, the CUST15 doesn't work, so you just have to create an account with different email. Or they might have swapped it with the EMAIL15 that you used, the thing is that it worked for you after all |>


----------



## anarasanen (Dec 29, 2015)

Why there is never offers of Junghans watches?


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

anarasanen said:


> Why there is never offers of Junghans watches?


The smaller the company, the smaller the inventory and less need to shift large quantities of unsold stock. (hence rarely any bargains)

There was some UK deals last year 40% off Max Bill Autos and Chronoscopes @ CW Sellors, but they didn't hang around long.


----------



## anarasanen (Dec 29, 2015)

AAddict said:


> The smaller the company, the smaller the inventory and less need to shift large quantities of unsold stock. (hence rarely any bargains)
> 
> There was some UK deals last year 40% off Max Bill Autos and Chronoscopes @ CW Sellors, but they didn't hang around long.


Makes sense.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

AAddict said:


> The smaller the company, the smaller the inventory and less need to shift large quantities of unsold stock. (hence rarely any bargains)
> 
> There was some UK deals last year 40% off Max Bill Autos and Chronoscopes @ CW Sellors, but they didn't hang around long.


They also have a relatively constant line and thus less need to clear out "last year's models." The same can be said of many of the German watch companies, which is one reason why the Watchbuys "nearly new" sale is so highly anticipated.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

anarasanen said:


> Why there is never offers of Junghans watches?


Dexclusive.com has Junghans at 40% off but not many models to choose from, some of the nicest are there however:


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> Anybody besides me ever bought Barton watch straps? Amazon promotion right now - buy 3 @ $24 and get the 4th free. $18/each for quick release leather straps seems like a decent price to me.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KD8JB7G/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_5WWGybZ0M1DRV
> 
> ...


The material seem passable, not the buckle for sure from the picture it's too sharp/flimsy and will eventually dig into the leather and cause flaking -not a big deal just replace it with something more rounded.
Personally I find the buckle is the single most important piece of hardware other than your watch.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

monza06 said:


> Dexclusive.com has Junghans at 40% off but not many models to choose from, some of the nicest are there however:


7% cashback from BeFrugal as well.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Mechanicalworld said:


> I bought 3 straps from watchgecko Tuesday and they arrived today. I used the free shipping option so I couldn't believe they got to me in the US in three days.


I ordered from watch gecko on amazon and my order will take 2-3weeks to arrive. Guess I should've done their site.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

anarasanen said:


> Why there is never offers of Junghans watches?


Mass drop just had the max bill chrono for 1399. That's the best I've seen. I didn't feel good about mass drop returns so I didn't go for it. Also, I get the sense you could get a new one from an AD on chrono24 for pretty close to that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anarasanen (Dec 29, 2015)

thebuzz said:


> Mass drop just had the max bill chrono for 1399. That's the best I've seen. I didn't feel good about mass drop returns so I didn't go for it. Also, I get the sense you could get a new one from an AD on chrono24 for pretty close to that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've used Chrono24 and found that usually the best Junghans offers are in Spanish stores.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

DB0954A4 said:


> I also ordered on the 16th. Still processing too.


I ordered on the 16th and mine dispatched on the 21st. I don't think it's left the country though.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Surprise this hasn't gained much traction here. Last day for this price using Ebates. 









Ordered mine already. Have a great weekend boys. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

dhodgins said:


> - About the same.
> - Supply and demand. They used to be $200-250 a couple of years ago. If folks want them at that price again they simply need to stop buying them until CC lowers the price.
> - Weak
> - Never used it. I'd rather have a quartz Seiko at half the price.
> - I've used mine in the ocean without any issues.


I think ya'll are missing one of the main selling points of buying a maratac - the totally sterile dial. I own their mid diver and mid pilot. Really dig both of them.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

P415B said:


> Surprise this hasn't gained much traction here. Last day for this price using Ebates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good deal, just can't get over the dial and hand colors. Feel like it would be tough on the eyes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

anarasanen said:


> Why there is never offers of Junghans watches?


The are available on massdrop on occasion.

Oops, sorry for the late post.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

hamsterdams said:


> Am I the only one that thinks the old logo is ugly too? It's the primary reason I haven't bought a CW. Not that I think the new one is any better...


I personally don't mind the old one or the new one actually. I think the new logo looks fine on the Trident range, which some people have a concern about. My thoughts of course. Each to their own. This won't stop me from buying anything within their new logo.


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

Lightning deal on Seiko snkm95 (red) $48.84. Seiko Men's SNKM95 Stainless Steel Automatic Watch with Blue Canvas Band https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H3WT928/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_fraHybGAB6A8B


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

anarasanen said:


> Why there is never offers of Junghans watches?


You may keep an eye on massdrop, they sometimes have discount on the brand. Happy hunting.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just a reminder about the NTH Milsub and Snowflake homages on Massdrop.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/nth-amphion-and-n-cken-automatic-watches


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> I think ya'll are missing one of the main selling points of buying a maratac - the totally sterile dial. I own their mid diver and mid pilot. Really dig both of them.


I found that the lume on both of my pilots were blazing. Also, I absolutely loved the domed crystal which was stunning from certain angles. The movement was a bit loud though which is common on the 8xxx Miyotas Iv'e had, but that's only in a silent room, so no big deal to me.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

anarasanen said:


> Why there is never offers of Junghans watches?


what about CLERC?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Just a reminder about the NTH Milsub and Snowflake homages on Massdrop.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/nth-amphion-and-n-cken-automatic-watches


That Amphion is a looker and if prices were equal to the Ticino Sea Viper, I'd go with the Amphion without pause. There's an excellent review -- a comparo with photos of it and the Ticino Sea Viper in the link below. The Ticino Sea Viper, with a non labeled 'sterile' dial at $230, continues to interest me and at about half the price, might be worth a look to some. I like the sterile dial and the clean, sparse look of the bezel. It's case is a bit thicker, the finish isn't as good as the Amphion's and I read a while back that the glide lock buckle assembly on the Ticino's steel bracelet can sometimes need a light initial sandpaper touch up. But hey, if I can get two nice watches for about the price of a similar one and expand my collection/rotation, I'd look at both for a bit.

If it was my every day 'go to' watch, I'd dig down and go with the Amphion, but already having a Ticino pilot I'm happy with, I know they make a decent watch too.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/nth-n%E4cken-modern-prototype-v1-review-comparison-ticino-sea-viper-v2-3474305.html



http://www.sizzlinwatches.com/product/ticino-sea-viper-vintage-pro-diver-watch-gilt-dial/


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

That NTH deal is great, thanks!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Robangel said:


> That Amphion is a looker and if prices were equal to the Ticino Sea Viper, I'd go with the Amphion without pause. There's an excellent review -- a comparo with photos of it and the Ticino Sea Viper in the link below. The Ticino Sea Viper, with a non labeled 'sterile' dial at $230, continues to interest me and at about half the price, might be worth a look to some. It's a bit thicker, the fit and finish isn't as good as the Amphion's and I read a while back that the buckle assembly on the Ticino's steel bracelet can sometimes need a light initial sandpaper touch up. But hey, if I can get two nice watches for about the price of a similar one and expand my collection/rotation, I'd look at both for a bit.
> 
> If it was my every day 'go to' watch, I'd dig down and go with the Amphion, but already having a Ticino pilot I'm happy with, I know they make a decent watch too.
> 
> ...


I thought about picking up the Ticino too, but went with a Tiger Concept with a sterile dial instead. Hopefully its what I'm expecting!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Techme said:


> I found that the lume on both of my pilots were blazing. Also, I absolutely loved the domed crystal which was stunning from certain angles. The movement was a bit loud though which is common on the 8xxx Miyotas Iv'e had, but that's only in a silent room, so no big deal to me.


Yeah, Lume is awesome. Mine is crazy accurate, too.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

My Orient FEM5V002C finally showed up yesterday; mail's been held up in Portland for over a week because of a big snow storm we've had. I was expecting that a gold sunburst dialed, 70's hands and indices, faceted crystal Japanese watch would be more of a novelty addition to my collection, but the dial is actually a muted silvery champagne, and the pairing with the Fluco Record strap makes it much more understated then I originally expected. Thanks to whoever posted the $15 ebay coupon a few weeks ago! The $69 combined price tag makes this an unbelievable buy imo.

















And some pics on the steering wheel that show off the strap as well.


----------



## anarasanen (Dec 29, 2015)

VCheng said:


> You may keep an eye on massdrop, they sometimes have discount on the brand. Happy hunting.


Thanks. I haven't seen any really good deals on Massdrop about Max Bills so far.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Kohls has a mystery coupon again today. Haven't tried my code yet, but the last time they had this I got the Bulova Moon Watch for about $205 after cash back (not counting $40 in kohls cash that was earned). 

Codes give you 20%, 30% or 40% off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Kohls has a mystery coupon again today. Haven't tried my code yet, but the last time they had this I got the Bulova Moon Watch for about $205 after cash back (not counting $40 in kohls cash that was earned).
> 
> Codes give you 20%, 30% or 40% off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was a bargain.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Kohls has a mystery coupon again today. Haven't tried my code yet, but the last time they had this I got the Bulova Moon Watch for about $205 after cash back (not counting $40 in kohls cash that was earned).
> 
> Codes give you 20%, 30% or 40% off.


My email said, "No need to guess - you got 40% off!"

Between this and the $35 in Kohl's cash I have sitting around, chances are yet another watch is getting bought today.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My email said, "No need to guess - you got 40% off!"
> 
> Between this and the $35 in Kohl's cash I have sitting around, chances are yet another watch is getting bought today.


Awesome. I got 30%, but didn't really see any good prices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Sorry if this is a tad off-topic, but if I sell someone a watch I got from watchgooroo with a stamped warranty card, that is all that I need to provide for the manufacturer's warranty to be valid, right? No receipt needed?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

cfcfan81 said:


> Sorry if this is a tad off-topic, but if I sell someone a watch I got from watchgooroo with a stamped warranty card, that is all that I need to provide for the manufacturer's warranty to be valid, right? No receipt needed?


You're correct, it is off topic. Regardless, if you're selling a watch to someone that is supposedly under a warranty that is NOT going to be covered by yourself, you should be clearly stating that the warranty is not with you, but rather through whomever it was that YOU purchased the watch from. You want to do this not only to provided complete transparency to your buyer, but also to protect yourself from the expectation that should something go wrong with the watch, that the seller can come to you to get it serviced.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Awesome. I got 30%, but didn't really see any good prices.


Most of the stuff, with the discount added in, about equals what they're selling for at other gray market sites. But there are a few deals mixed in there -- particularly the Seiko Recraft and Prospex solar models.

I ended up getting the new Seiko Recraft vintage-looking solar field watch, SNE445. With the coupon code and $35 in Kohl's Cash, it came to $152 and change. If the Ebates rebate goes through, it will be $143 and change. They're selling for about $225 most everywhere.

I thought long and hard about the green-dial model, SNE 448, but I have a green-dialed Citizen field watch and just ordered a matte green dial/green bezel diver -- and the green on that Seiko is a little out-there. Despite having a lot of black-dialed watches, I never really tire of them or feel like I have too many, and that one's got pizzazz. It remains to be seen whether 43mm on an all-dial watch is going to wear too big even on my big wrist, but if I find myself not liking it, at this price, I can get out of it painlessly.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> Anybody besides me ever bought Barton watch straps? Amazon promotion right now - buy 3 @ $24 and get the 4th free. $18/each for quick release leather straps seems like a decent price to me.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KD8JB7G/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_5WWGybZ0M1DRV
> 
> ...


I have bought a few of their natostraps which are really nice and a few notches above what you find on the bay or .........s. I assume the bands with the quick release are similar.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Most of the stuff, with the discount added in, about equals what they're selling for at other gray market sites. But there are a few deals mixed in there -- particularly the Seiko Recraft and Prospex solar models.
> 
> I ended up getting the new Seiko Recraft vintage-looking solar field watch, SNE445. With the coupon code and $35 in Kohl's Cash, it came to $152 and change. If the Ebates rebate goes through, it will be $143 and change. They're selling for about $225 most everywhere.
> 
> ...


Would love to see real life pics once you receive it. Definitely very interesting looking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> Anybody besides me ever bought Barton watch straps? Amazon promotion right now - buy 3 @ $24 and get the 4th free. $18/each for quick release leather straps seems like a decent price to me.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KD8JB7G/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_5WWGybZ0M1DRV
> 
> ...


I have the saddle leather / white stitching. It's bounces between my Glycine Combat, and a Bulova Moon. Nice @ $18 ea., sucks to have to buy 4 to get the price though...


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Is this a deal?

Travisleon Heritage on Massdrop for $219. Sure looks nice... but I never heard of it. I know it was a Kickstarter in 2015.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Where do I get the Kohl's mystery coupon?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Grinny456 said:


> Is this a deal?
> 
> Travisleon Heritage on Massdrop for $219. Sure looks nice... but I never heard of it. I know it was a Kickstarter in 2015.


At that price with a good automatic Citizen-Miyota 9015 movement, it looks like a good deal.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

tinpusher said:


> Where do I get the Kohl's mystery coupon?


Sign up for emails


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

So no more cashback through Befrugal for the WOW sites ?


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Bunch of Timex Expedition Scouts on Amazon deals right now. 100m. Most less than $40.










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

thechin said:


> So no more cashback through Befrugal for the WOW sites ?


Yes, it was mentioned a few pages back...sucks


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Dang, this watch is hot at any price.



Grinny456 said:


> Travisleon Heritage on Massdrop for $219. Sure looks nice... but I never heard of it. I know it was a Kickstarter in 2015.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

thechin said:


> So no more cashback through Befrugal for the WOW sites ?


giving assistant still lists 8% cashback.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Anyone find any good watches at Kohls? Haven't found anything yet but still looking....

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Anyone find any good watches at Kohls? Haven't found anything yet but still looking....


Saw these at Kohl's and bought the solar/atomic GW-9010 Mudman there for $80 after bargaining with the sales lady for it and a ladies watch. I was surprised she had so much leeway on price.

GW-9010 Mudman has basically the same advanced module as the GW-M850.










Saw both colors of GW-M850 at Kohls, but bought them online cheaper.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-presage-srp-automatic-watch

Massdrop also has some Seiko Presages that look identical to the JDM SARY055/SARY057 but have a SRP model number and the day wheel in French/English instead of English/Kanji. Massdrop lists them as 39mm with a 22mm lug width, one of which has to be wrong. The SARYs are 41mm. Assuming that it's just a misprint on the case size, $230 is a good bit cheaper than these generally go for.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Wristwatching said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-presage-srp-automatic-watch
> 
> Massdrop also has some Seiko Presages that look identical to the JDM SARY055/SARY057 but have a SRP model number and the day wheel in French/English instead of English/Kanji. Massdrop lists them as 39mm with a 22mm lug width, one of which has to be wrong. The SARYs are 41mm. Assuming that it's just a misprint on the case size, $230 is a good bit cheaper than these generally go for.


Yup, Seiko says they are 41mm (and MSRP of $699AUD!)

SRP527J | Seiko

http://www.seiko.co.uk/collections/men/other/srp527j1#.WIWKTss8KhA

Looks like the white one might have blued hands:










Massdrop ones also have "Made In Japan" on the dials.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

caktaylor said:


> No, you're not the only one. Although, it's the hour hand on the Trident that keeps me away.


Yeah, not such a big fan of the hands on the CW Tridents.


----------



## jfone (Dec 10, 2011)

FWIW -- Ive had good success with Kohls price matching then applying coupons and/or Kohls cash. Never tried on the phone. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

nevermind... misread a price


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

eBay Australia has a deal on 'jewellery & watches' among others. Use the code *C20TREND *for $20 discount off the purchase price (excluding postage) of items listed in Selected Categories on eBay.com.au, when you spend $100 or more in one transaction during the Offer Period. Must use PayPal.


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...ony-automatic-er2700cw-3888.html?currency=USD

Earlier model of the Orient symphony, not so easy to find. Only 77$ ! And that's without coupon, shipping INCLUDED! I already ordered mine a few minutes ago.


----------



## jacbergey (May 23, 2016)

Grinny456 said:


> Is this a deal?
> 
> Travisleon Heritage on Massdrop for $219. Sure looks nice... but I never heard of it. I know it was a Kickstarter in 2015.


This one is mighty tempting. Regardless of price that's a pretty timepiece.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Anyone know the time frame for Chris ward watch ordered last week on that sale to ship?

is it three weeks for them to ship the watch?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

One last reminder (only 16 hours left) about the NTH Milsub homages on Massdrop.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/nth-amphion-and-n-cken-automatic-watches


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

N.Caffrey said:


> Anyone know the time frame for Chris ward watch ordered last week on that sale to ship?
> 
> is it three weeks for them to ship the watch?


The answer seems to be "whenever they damn well feel like it."


----------



## endautrestermes (Mar 11, 2016)

SKX007*J* for 210EUR on creation watch

just got my SKX009J for 205EUR - now sold out


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

N.Caffrey said:


> Anyone know the time frame for Chris ward watch ordered last week on that sale to ship?
> 
> is it three weeks for them to ship the watch?


I just got a shipping notice from them 5 minutes ago.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Was finally able to check out the Glycine I picked from watch gooroo on ebay. Awesome piece, especially for the price:


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Was finally able to check out the Glycine I picked from watch gooroo on ebay. Awesome piece, especially for the price:


Lovethatbluecolor


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> One last reminder (only 16 hours left) about the NTH Milsub homages on Massdrop.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/nth-amphion-and-n-cken-automatic-watches


Dumb question, but after signing up for massdrop, how does one actually go about buying? EDIT figured it out .


----------



## feltharg01 (Jun 28, 2015)

Just got a shipping notification from Chris ward, including tracking which seems to work... expected delivery on Thursday


----------



## DocHollidayDDS (Dec 11, 2016)

GLYCINE25 code active again at World of Watches for 25% off.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

A few Tridents back in the sales section. 38mm for most of them, but 43mm white GMT and 43mm Vintage PVD as well...

https://ca.christopherward.com/events/half-price


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

N.Caffrey said:


> Anyone know the time frame for Chris ward watch ordered last week on that sale to ship?
> 
> is it three weeks for them to ship the watch?


I ordered on the 17th of Jan and received my shipping notification on the 20th. This is for the 43mm white dial/black bezel Trident 600 Pro on bracelet.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet! Thanks for the heads up. Just picked up the 43MM Vintage PVD!

This will be my third Trident! Amazing watches at these prices!



phcollard said:


> A few Tridents back in the sales section. 38mm for most of them, but 43mm white GMT and 43mm Vintage PVD as well...
> 
> https://ca.christopherward.com/events/half-price


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Deleted post


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyone have a better contact email for Christopher ward? My order is still processing since last Monday, I emailed support and got nothing.

I think I'll soon just call my credit card and reverse it.


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyone have a better contact email for Christopher ward? My order is still processing since last Monday, I emailed support and got nothing.

I think I'll soon just call my credit card and reverse it.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

ToXic said:


> Anyone have a better contact email for Christopher ward? My order is still processing since last Monday, I emailed support and got nothing.
> 
> I think I'll soon just call my credit card and reverse it.


It took one week to get my shipping notification. They are busy as always after a sale. You should get yours soon.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

ToXic said:


> Anyone have a better contact email for Christopher ward? My order is still processing since last Monday, I emailed support and got nothing.
> 
> I think I'll soon just call my credit card and reverse it.


[email protected]


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

ToXic said:


> Anyone have a better contact email for Christopher ward? My order is still processing since last Monday, I emailed support and got nothing.
> 
> I think I'll soon just call my credit card and reverse it.


Ordered last Monday and nothing yet either. I was told that the "processing" doesn't mean anything. Lots of people have their watches but the order still says processing. I'm hoping that the notice comes tomorrow (I'm assuming they're closed for the day now.)


----------



## amvbfm (Dec 24, 2014)

N.Caffrey said:


> Anyone know the time frame for Chris ward watch ordered last week on that sale to ship?
> 
> is it three weeks for them to ship the watch?


Ordered on 16th, still no shipping notification. I messaged them on 20th and was told that my watch should be shipped by early next week. In the order confirmation mail they state that during sales they process orders based on order dates to be fair to all customers and that's what they told me in the email (and that they were currently processing orders from 13th Jan). But someone just replied that they had ordered on 17th and received a shipping notification on 20th so now I'm not too sure if that's how they process the orders.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Rogco said:


> Ordered last Monday and nothing yet either. I was told that the "processing" doesn't mean anything. Lots of people have their watches but the order still says processing. I'm hoping that the notice comes tomorrow (I'm assuming they're closed for the day now.)


Ha, just got my dispatch email! Note it went through to my spam box, so make sure to check there too.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Rogco said:


> Ordered last Monday and nothing yet either. I was told that the "processing" doesn't mean anything. Lots of people have their watches but the order still says processing. I'm hoping that the notice comes tomorrow (I'm assuming they're closed for the day now.)


Correct. Mine still shows processing from Dec. 27 sale and i've already received mine.
So, yeah it means zero.


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

I ordered from Christopher Ward on the 16th, it was delivered on Saturday 21st, I sold it on by 3pm Saturday and shipped to it's new owner today on overnight.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Be patient - it's worth it. The company is totally legit. You will not have problems.

I had a minor issue last year with my sale order and Billy took good care of me. Excellent communications via email

[email protected]




ToXic said:


> Anyone have a better contact email for Christopher ward? My order is still processing since last Monday, I emailed support and got nothing.
> 
> I think I'll soon just call my credit card and reverse it.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

T-hunter said:


> Correct. Mine still shows processing from Dec. 27 sale and i've already received mine.
> So, yeah it means zero.


ha, my status is "completed" and i'm still waiting for a shipping notification


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

AAddict said:


> I ordered from Christopher Ward on the 16th, it was delivered on Saturday 21st, I sold it on by 3pm Saturday and shipped to it's new owner today on overnight.


why would you buy a watch only to sell it so quickly? did you even take it out of the box?


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

Massdrop has this glycine combat 6 deal. Not sure is it good deal or has been posted. 
Enjoy

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-6-36mm-automatic-watch

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

jk1492 said:


> why would you buy a watch only to sell it so quickly? did you even take it out of the box?


I was in two minds when I ordered, but figured I'd give it a go and knew there would be plenty that missed out so I would be able to move it quickly if I didn't like it (plus 60 day return policy of course). I knew as soon as I got the watch out of the box it wasn't going to be one for me. Lesson learned.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

AAddict said:


> I was in two minds when I ordered, but figured I'd give it a go and knew there would be plenty that missed out so I would be able to move it quickly if I didn't like it (plus 60 day return policy of course). I knew as soon as I got the watch out of the box it wasn't going to be one for me. Lesson learned.


yeah, none of my business anyways. sorry. I'm still getting used to all of the flippers here and I'm trying to evolve my opinion on it. people can do whatever they want with their property is the bottom line.


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

jk1492 said:


> yeah, none of my business anyways. sorry. I'm still getting used to all of the flippers here and I'm trying to evolve my opinion on it. people can do whatever they want with their property is the bottom line.


No need for sorry mate. It wasn't a flip for profit or anything, just what I paid. The Trident was a watch I've always I've wanted to try for a while, but I'll be honest Christopher Ward is a brand I struggle with, from the name to the branding and frequent 50% sales, I just don't 'feel it'. No harm no foul, and there's no denying the value when they're half off.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Sirbusman said:


> Massdrop has this glycine combat 6 deal. Not sure is it good deal or has been posted.
> Enjoy
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-6-36mm-automatic-watch
> ...


Not a bad price, but may be able to get a better price from watch gooroo on ebay. I picked up a blue version with bracelet for less than what massdrop has it up for (see my post in this thread from earlier today for a pic).

Edit:

Woops, just realized its not the exact same watch I bought. Still may be worth considering goo roo on ebay though 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

heavyjumbo said:


> Sweet! Thanks for the heads up. Just picked up the 43MM Vintage PVD!
> 
> This will be my third Trident! Amazing watches at these prices!


Got one as well and was the last one. Already have the Vintage SS but couldn't say no to the PVD for $355 shipped.

The white GMT on bracelet looks like a great deal as well for $460 shipped.


----------



## r-gordon-7 (Dec 6, 2016)

For those of you, like me, who wanted that Timex 3GMT (w/white dial) - who tired of just missing out time and again on those very limited-number $29 special deals - and who question whether there'll even be any more such offerings (the last one I saw - and missed again - was over a week ago), the price on that model (but only w/white dial) over at amazon has been something of a roller coaster... sometimes ~$120, sometimes $85.50, sometimes $77.61, sometimes $54.99. For a while last week while it was at that $54.99 (the lowest I've seen on amazon), but then shortly thereafter the price shot back up again to $77.61. However, FWIW, at least as of a few moments ago, the amazon price was back down again to $54.99 w/free shipping - https://www.amazon.com/Timex-T2P426DH-Intelligent-Stainless-Leather/dp/B00LW3QP94/ref=swr_wa_1_ses For those not willing to gamble on waiting for another shot at the $29 deal elswhere, now might just be the time to bite the bullet for $54.99 at amazon...


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

AAddict said:


> No need for sorry mate. It wasn't a flip for profit or anything, just what I paid. The Trident was a watch I've always I've wanted to try for a while, but I'll be honest Christopher Ward is a brand I struggle with, from the name to the branding and frequent 50% sales, I just don't 'feel it'. No harm no foul, and there's no denying the value when they're half off.


cheers. & yeah, I'm actually in the same boat. I have one coming and not sold on the brand or the size. however, I really wanted a ceramic diver, and I really wanted a white dial with black bezel, so I figured what the hell and pulled the trigger on the 50% off sale. hopefully I like it. If I do, it will scratch that ceramic itch and I won't buy an Oris Aquis or something more expensive this year.


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

nordwulf said:


> The white GMT on bracelet looks like a great deal as well for $460 shipped.


Where are you seeing that price? I'm seeing $580 here: https://www.christopherward.com/events/half-price


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

NRAchad said:


> Where are you seeing that price? I'm seeing $580 here: https://www.christopherward.com/events/half-price


Order through the UK site. With a shipping destination outside the EU (no VAT), it will come to £358.33 + £12 shipping = US$ 462.
https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/half-price/c60-trident-gmt-600-48

Just keep in mind Paypal and some credit cards may charge a foreign transaction fee of about 3%.


----------



## Smithtime (Jan 2, 2016)

Not a huge discount, but I say getting 15% off a Maharishi Mudmaster is a win!

Use code VBOX15 at Goldsmiths to get 15% off like I did (or any watch for that matter) codes valid until Monday!









http://www.goldsmiths.co.uk/Casio-G...=c0f2c23dec083207229ea96a802ef808&fo_s=slisys


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> Order through the UK site. With a shipping destination outside the EU (no VAT), it will come to £358.33 + £12 shipping = US$ 462.
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/half-price/c60-trident-gmt-600-48
> 
> Just keep in mind Paypal and some credit cards may charge a foreign transaction fee of about 3%.


Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Did i say Thank you? i have been looking for a dressy yet still rugged GMT for a while now. Had my mind set on the Longines but the case thickness and the crappy 50 m water resistance left much to be desired. After reading so many reviews on the C Wards, i still was waiting for the price to drop even more this month. At $580 i was on the fence but at $462, i'd have regretted not buying it. Thanks again for the UK site heads up.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I ordered a CW on Dec 27th and I just got it today. It was one of those on sale watches from the UK. I took them over 2 weeks to ship it- and then I think it only went because I asked about it. Then it sat at some postal facility in the UK for a week, then once it was in the US it was 2 days. It seemed very very slow compared to any other company.

I got the vintage 38.5 black/black -- there was some concern I had that it was going to be too small but it's not even close -- it's a really good size for me - 7 1/2

I really do like the watch. Like others, I have had my reservations about the brand and all - but I've done a lot more foolish things with $400 than buying a CW watch.



N.Caffrey said:


> Anyone know the time frame for Chris ward watch ordered last week on that sale to ship?
> 
> is it three weeks for them to ship the watch?


----------



## geauxtigers (Jul 26, 2013)

nordwulf said:


> Got one as well and was the last one. Already have the Vintage SS but couldn't say no to the PVD for $355 shipped.
> 
> The white GMT on bracelet looks like a great deal as well for $460 shipped.


Holy hell so excited I got a GMT on bracelet for that price. I just bought the 43mm white dial on a strap too, which I'll now need to flip.

I might have to come live with one of you guys when my wife finds out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

phcollard said:


> A few Tridents back in the sales section. 38mm for most of them, but 43mm white GMT and 43mm Vintage PVD as well...
> 
> https://ca.christopherward.com/events/half-price


Thanks for the heads up. Picked up the 43 mm GMT. It can take 2 weeks for all I care. Just glad I snagged one.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

My CW took a week to be mailed and three weeks to get here. A month. 

I have another one ordered and looks to be going just as slowly.


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> My CW took a week to be mailed and three weeks to get here. A month.
> 
> I have another one ordered and looks to be going just as slowly.


Jeez, do you live on the moon?


----------



## korea50 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hey guys, got an email from CW. She claims "the orders on the 16th alone exceeded 4 working days at full capacity". Hopefully mine will ship soon.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

nordwulf said:


> Got one as well and was the last one. Already have the Vintage SS but couldn't say no to the PVD for $355 shipped.
> 
> The white GMT on bracelet looks like a great deal as well for $460 shipped.


Aaaannndddd...they're all gone!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Instead of complaining about the slow shipping speed for the CW watches, we could upgrade to Express shipping and have it in 3 days in the US. May be worth the extra money ($15 regular mail vs $62 for express). It'll be cleared for customs before it even arrives in the US instead of sitting in a USPS warehouse for a week. 

I wonder if Express shipping orders would jump the queue and be shipped out faster as well?


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

In Canada we have no such option. You get the basic shipping or... The basic shipping.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

15% off @ Armida for CYN has started. Also 10% off @ Helson, watches won't
ship till Feb. 8th or 9th... if you don't mind waiting now is the time. 
Also some new A1's w/orange minute hands there.


----------



## DocHollidayDDS (Dec 11, 2016)

Anyone else wondering if it might be possible to have a Christopher Ward ordering/shipping/complaint thread so that this one might return to being about bargains?

Or is it just me?


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

nordwulf said:


> Order through the UK site. With a shipping destination outside the EU (no VAT), it will come to £358.33 + £12 shipping = US$ 462.
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/half-price/c60-trident-gmt-600-48
> 
> Just keep in mind Paypal and some credit cards may charge a foreign transaction fee of about 3%.
> ...


Thank you very much!
I've been admiring Christopher Ward watches and wanted a durable white face, black bezel automatic for some time. I've also wanted a GMT. Two birds with one stone!

It's amazing how much a lack of knowledge can cost someone...
I looked at their USA site and found one 50% off price and looked at their GB site converted to US Dollars (-VAT) and found another. Without your tip, I could have paid almost $200 US more for the same thing. I can only imagine how many people got hosed...

Thanks again! If you ever make it down to Suburban Metro-Detroit, let me know and I'll buy you lunch and a good beer! ;-)


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Totally.. was casually looking at the white 43mm GMT and it was gone.... same thing happened for the black 38mm GMT
Still looking out for the 38mm Vintage!



EA-Sport said:


> Aaaannndddd...they're all gone!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I got around to sizing and wearing the Tag today. I wasn't sure if I was going to like it, but it's growing on me. The dial looks different depending on the angle and the way the light hits the grooves.

There is one left on Amazon Warehouse.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I got around to sizing and wearing the Tag today. I wasn't sure if I was going to like it, but it's growing on me. The dial looks different depending on the angle and the way the light hits the grooves.
> 
> There is one left on Amazon Warehouse.
> 
> View attachment 10621010


Any noticeable scratches on the case? There are some nice deals on Warehouse. I waited too long and missed out on a silver Oris Aquis on bracelet for 750ish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I'm sure you guys are aware but you can pick up a 36mm Glycine Combat 6 (with sapphire!) on Massdrop for under $325 shipped right now. 

I'll admit it, I caved.


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

A heads up for those who missed 2016's "Deal of the Millenium". Gemnation has the Eterna Heritage Pulsometer on as a daily special. Unfortunately not at the $79 people got it for previously, but $995 which is still 80% off.


----------



## The dali (Jul 19, 2015)

DocHollidayDDS said:


> Anyone else wondering if it might be possible to have a Christopher Ward ordering/shipping/complaint thread so that this one might return to being about bargains?
> 
> Or is it just me?


Couldn't agree more.

Tissot deal at Amazon. $199

https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T-spo..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=WPFMMFBZGBE2514HTEAS


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

DocHollidayDDS said:


> Anyone else wondering if it might be possible to have a Christopher Ward ordering/shipping/complaint thread so that this one might return to being about bargains?
> 
> Or is it just me?


Not only you, Doc.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

hamsterdams said:


> Any noticeable scratches on the case? There are some nice deals on Warehouse. I waited too long and missed out on a silver Oris Aquis on bracelet for 750ish.


My Tag looked new.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

20% off Bathys with code Kama20

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

N.Caffrey said:


> Anyone know the time frame for Chris ward watch ordered last week on that sale to ship?
> 
> is it three weeks for them to ship the watch?


Might not be 3. More like 2

Lol


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> Got one as well and was the last one. Already have the Vintage SS but couldn't say no to the PVD for $355 shipped.
> 
> The white GMT on bracelet looks like a great deal as well for $460 shipped.


Ugh that bezel.

Do I want to be a dive watch or a GMT watch?

I think I'll be BOTH


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

While not a deal per say, halios has updated their inventory (no delfin model tho) and the "Puck" series II is available to order right now. These held up their values extremely well and are generally well regarded.
Hopefully this will remain the same this year (despite using a exclusive 9015 movement over their 1st Gen. ETA), if they continue to make them in small batches.
Halios 1000M "Puck" Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch

EDIT: my apology it looks like these are actually pre-order and most probably sold out.


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

ebtromba said:


> Ugh that bezel.
> 
> Do I want to be a dive watch or a GMT watch?
> 
> I think I'll be BOTH


It's kind of grown on me. I can use it for timing (yes, I actually do use bezels for this), and I can tell 24hr secondary time. Let's be real, we can all tell what hour the GMT hand is at, even from 0-6.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned Bernhardt's Valentine's sale:



> Valentines Day Sale! Delphine marked down from $239 to $149. Binnacle World marked down from $479 to $359.


That's an amazing deal for that Ladies Delphine.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ToXic said:


> It's kind of grown on me. I can use it for timing (yes, I actually do use bezels for this), and I can tell 24hr secondary time. Let's be real, we can all tell what hour the GMT hand is at, even from 0-6.


I agree. It is a useful tool for both reading 24 hour hand and for use as a timing tool. We can thank Rolex for the now nearly universal use of the first 15 minute markings used by most diver makers. (I prefer 60 minute marks)

I use it for both purposes.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> I agree. It is a useful tool for both reading 24 hour hand and for use as a timing tool. We can thank Rolex for the now nearly universal use of the first 15 minute markings used by most diver makers. (I prefer 60 minute marks)
> 
> I use it for both purposes.


Couldn't agree more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

T-hunter said:


> 15% off @ Armida for CYN has started. Also 10% off @ Helson, watches won't
> ship till Feb. 8th or 9th... if you don't mind waiting now is the time.
> Also some new A1's w/orange minute hands there.


I wish Helson still did a ETA/Acrylic Skindiver in steel.. I'd be all over that!


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

Luminox Men's Recon Nav SPC 8830 Series Black Rubber and Dial Km/hLuminox 8831-KM Watch

Luminox 8830 Recon Nav. $199 less $10 off coupon ewatches10 and maybe 5% ebates, so $180 shipped. Next best price Found was WoW at $229 less coupon.

been wanting to try a tritium and the deep blues just don't do it for me. Suppose I could have gone with the Carnival but for $100 or Modaine for $150


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Guys should I get this one deal? Not sure about the 38mm size though most of my dovers are 42mm. The Seiko Skx and the Orient Mako which fit me fine I think.



















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> Guys should I get this one deal? Not sure about the 38mm size though most of my dovers are 42mm. The Seiko Skx and the Orient Mako which fit me fine I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would take your current divers over that quartz C ward any day. Nothing against quartz or CWard. But the two together for me just isn't doing it. Orient and Seiko do so much more for my tastes at half the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Order through the UK site. With a shipping destination outside the EU (no VAT), it will come to £358.33 + £12 shipping = US$ 462.
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/half-price/c60-trident-gmt-600-48
> 
> Just keep in mind Paypal and some credit cards may charge a foreign transaction fee of about 3%.


l tried that method about 7 hours ago ( and now ), after entering my billing address it would go no further after entering billing address. Pressing continue did nothing,


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> And this
> 
> Citizen Eco-Drive Men's CA0595-11E Chronograph Green Accents Black Sport Watch | eBay


I needed an inexpensive beater for swimming and general punishment. Went to a local dealer, I quite liked it. They wanted $500AUD.

Using the eBay link above, plus a $20AUD off code (was either C20TRENDY or 20TRENDY). Got it for just $135AUD. Good enough.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*Chinese New Year Sales:*

 



 
Maranez - *20% Discount* applied automatically to cart. 
 

Ordered myself a Stone dial (Sodalite) Bangla 44mm Brass.
 



 
Armida - *15% Discount* 
Helson - *10% Discount* 
I also noticed the Ancon Challenger Bronze is going for $499 and some of the Narval Seven Bronze pieces are discounted on their site. 
 

As you can see I'm trying to cure my Brass/Bronze itch! 
 

Would have loved to buy a Nethuns but I cannot justify/afford the price especially when compared to the $295.20 I paid for the Maranez!
 

Maybe these discounts are not news at all to you lot! J


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*Chinese New Year Sales:*

 



 
Maranez - *20% Discount* applied automatically to cart. 
 

Ordered myself a Stone dial (Sodalite) Bangla 44mm Brass.
 



 
Armida - *15% Discount* 
Helson - *10% Discount* 
I also noticed the Ancon Challenger Bronze is going for $499 and some of the Narval Seven Bronze pieces are discounted on their site. 
 

As you can see I'm trying to cure my Brass/Bronze itch! 
 

Would have loved to buy a Nethuns but I cannot justify/afford the price especially when compared to the $295.20 I paid for the Maranez!
 

Maybe these discounts are not news at all to you lot! J


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

RyanD said:


> I got around to sizing and wearing the Tag today. I wasn't sure if I was going to like it, but it's growing on me. The dial looks different depending on the angle and the way the light hits the grooves.
> 
> There is one left on Amazon Warehouse.


That Tag Aquaracer Calibre 45 is a beauty! I had the 7750 powered one many years back and it was a stellar watch. Just wish they used a domed sapphire crystal and it looks like they went from a nice engraving on the case-back to a lighter etching. I assume that's the same movement as found in the Breitling Blackbird big date (i.e. a DD chrono module)? There's one silver dial and one black dial available, both for under $1,300 which is really good for an automatic chronograph from a luxury big name brand watchmaker.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ordered from jomashop.
Paid and them they sent me a mail saying out of stock.
Still advertised, and there is a hold on my Paypal balance for the full amount, that has not been released. Now need to wait for days for Paypal to sort out. If you have no stock, why can the watch still be purchased  
Wtf









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

r-gordon-7 said:


> For those of you, like me, who wanted that Timex 3GMT (w/white dial) - who tired of just missing out time and again on those very limited-number $29 special deals - and who question whether there'll even be any more such offerings (the last one I saw - and missed again - was over a week ago), the price on that model (but only w/white dial) over at amazon has been something of a roller coaster... sometimes ~$120, sometimes $85.50, sometimes $77.61, sometimes $54.99. For a while last week while it was at that $54.99 (the lowest I've seen on amazon), but then shortly thereafter the price shot back up again to $77.61. However, FWIW, at least as of a few moments ago, the amazon price was back down again to $54.99 w/free shipping - https://www.amazon.com/Timex-T2P426DH-Intelligent-Stainless-Leather/dp/B00LW3QP94/ref=swr_wa_1_ses For those not willing to gamble on waiting for another shot at the $29 deal elswhere, now might just be the time to bite the bullet for $54.99 at amazon...
> 
> View attachment 10617714


Price went up to $79.99 on Amazon when I checked last night, but managed to pick one up for $54.99 on eBay. Looks like directly from Timex. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

DPflaumer said:


> I'm sure you guys are aware but you can pick up a 36mm Glycine Combat 6 (with sapphire!) on Massdrop for under $325 shipped right now.
> 
> I'll admit it, I caved.


Nice watch but small....


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RTea said:


> That Tag Aquaracer Calibre 45 is a beauty! I had the 7750 powered one many years back and it was a stellar watch. Just wish they used a domed sapphire crystal and it looks like they went from a nice engraving on the case-back to a lighter etching. I assume that's the same movement as found in the Breitling Blackbird big date (i.e. a DD chrono module)? There's one silver dial and one black dial available, both for under $1,300 which is really good for an automatic chronograph from a luxury big name brand watchmaker.


It's an SW300 with a DD4510 chrono module. At this price, the watch is roughly 2x the value of the movement. Very reasonable for a Tag.

The 120-click bezel has zero play, which is a lot more than I can say about Breitling...


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watches/mens-watches/frederique-constant-classics-moonphase-automatic-men-s-watch-fc715s4h6.html#img-3


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Limeybastard said:


> nordwulf said:
> 
> 
> > Order through the UK site. With a shipping destination outside the EU (no VAT), it will come to £358.33 + £12 shipping = US$ 462.
> ...


I had that issue too. Try on your phone, and select enter address manually.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Speaking of Amazon Warehouse, I just snagged this one. Dubois Dépraz chronograph with ceramic/stainless steel case and bracelet. Limited edition of 500. Looks like the subdials rotate.


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-2...3-1ba4-4f4e-bdcc-0febe090b8ed&pf_rd_i=desktop

Victorinox Maverick Chronograph - 175$



I am in love with those colors


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

hozburun said:


> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watches/mens-watches/frederique-constant-classics-moonphase-automatic-men-s-watch-fc715s4h6.html#img-3


damn, wish you hadn't posted that .... hmmmm


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

MontRoyal said:


> I would take your current divers over that quartz C ward any day. Nothing against quartz or CWard. But the two together for me just isn't doing it. Orient and Seiko do so much more for my tastes at half the price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man . Yea I enjoy them both too thats why I was kinda skeptical about this one.
CWard Maybe later sometime.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> Totally.. was casually looking at the white 43mm GMT and it was gone.... same thing happened for the black 38mm GMT
> Still looking out for the 38mm Vintage!


C60 Vintage 38mm are back at 50% off, probably won't last long. Not sure how many they have. https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/half-price


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Peter at toptime.eu is introducing a Swiss powered Corsair model by Biatec, I believe he owns the Biatec brand. Preorder pricing discount of 20%, with delivery expected this summer, gets the watch just under the affordable threshold at $990. Swiss Eterna 3901 inside, 40mm, several colors and a little different take on the pilot watch. A couple models available with central seconds and without. I am not familiar with the watch but I have purchased from Peter before and had a great experience.

Corsair CS 01 Mechanical Automatic Watch | Biatec Watches

https://www.toptime.eu/collections/watches/products/biatec-corsair-01

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4E50-9F28-B70816323492_zpsx4nk8xfz.png.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-49E4-9314-AB195DCB31FA_zpsbwob0xos.png.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> C60 Vintage 38mm are back at 50% off, probably won't last long. Not sure how many they have. https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/half-price
> 
> View attachment 10627386


Gone.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

jk1492 said:


> damn, wish you hadn't posted that .... hmmmm


This FC is cool, but it was cheaper in December around 800$!


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

I had Jomashop cancel two orders that I had paid with PayPal cash and it took 14 days to be returned to my account. PayPal said there was nothing they could do as Jomashop had not released the payment authorizations.



bigduke6 said:


> Ordered from jomashop.
> Paid and them they sent me a mail saying out of stock.
> Still advertised, and there is a hold on my Paypal balance for the full amount, that has not been released. Now need to wait for days for Paypal to sort out. If you have no stock, why can the watch still be purchased
> Wtf
> ...


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

sobertram said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2142711708/aragon-the-self-illuminating-mens-dive-watch
> 
> Early bird is $200 for the 14 tube version $260 for the 31 tubes. The email says 28 but the kickstarter page says 31 for design one.


Well, I'm now $265 poorer. I pledged for one of the 31 tube versions. I'm hopeful it will be sort of a poor man's Ball.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Invicta has a watch out now for around $60 that uses this same case that Argon is using. Invicta's is a Quartz though. It makes me wonder, do the factories just produce watch cases and each manufacturer just buys all the same cases and puts their guts in them. There is also allot of overlap in the boutique market as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

jmarkpatton said:


> Invicta has a watch out now for around $60 that uses this same case that Argon is using. Invicta's is a Quartz though. It makes me wonder, do the factories just produce watch cases and each manufacturer just buys all the same cases and puts their guts in them. There is also allot of overlap in the boutique market as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, off the shelf cases are a common thing in the watch market, especially in kickstarter and microbrands. Getting a unique case made/designed is very expensive comparatively.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

KirS124 said:


> This FC is cool, but it was cheaper in December around 800$!


yeah, I'm going to hold out for a better deal on that or the slim line moon phase. I've seen them new/barely used for $600-$800


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

jk1492 said:


> yeah, I'm going to hold out for a better deal on that or the slim line moon phase. I've seen them new/barely used for $600-$800


yep. I'm probably looking for it too - only question is service costs?


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

KirS124 said:


> This FC is cool, but it was cheaper in December around 800$!


No it wasn't. This is the Classic Moonphase with the hunter case not the Slimline Moonphase. I bought one in November at the lowest it's ever been and watched it all of December.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice looking Citizen Eco-Drive chronograph for $125.

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Rogco said:


> Ordered last Monday and nothing yet either. I was told that the "processing" doesn't mean anything. Lots of people have their watches but the order still says processing. I'm hoping that the notice comes tomorrow (I'm assuming they're closed for the day now.)


I ordered on the the 16th as well. Hopefully I'll hear something soon and I'll let you know when I do. Anyone else still waiting?


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

I remember a Stowa "display model" sale last year. Is that a regular occurrence?


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

mmarc77 said:


> I had Jomashop cancel two orders that I had paid with PayPal cash and it took 14 days to be returned to my account. PayPal said there was nothing they could do as Jomashop had not released the payment authorizations.


I kicked up a fuss with Paypal, and they told me they would get the money released within 4 days. Lets see. No more Jomashop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bigduke6 said:


> ...No more Jomashop...


Until the next great deal


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

beefyt said:


> I remember a Stowa "display model" sale last year. Is that a regular occurrence?


I don't know if it is but one of them was for display models from Baselworld, so it might happen again.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Just got my alpina from the certified watch store sale. Some really bizarre degradation of the bezel finish.


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

beefyt said:


> I remember a Stowa "display model" sale last year. Is that a regular occurrence?


They do during Christmas.


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

Do you guys remember what the discounts were like for the stowa display model sale?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

stage12m said:


> Do you guys remember what the discounts were like for the stowa display model sale?


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=28658418


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

taike said:


> Just got my alpina from the certified watch store sale. Some really bizarre degradation of the bezel finish.


I can't really see what you're referring to about the bezel. Does it look faded/scratched?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Jomasop has this one for $375, a few colors available :










Glycine F 104 Black Dial Automatic Men's Leather Watch 3933.19AT.LB7R - Glycine - Watches - Jomashop


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

raheelc said:


> I can't really see what you're referring to about the bezel. Does it look faded/scratched?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Half the finish is gone, left on the protective film


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

taike said:


> Half the finish is gone, left on the protective film


Never seen that before. Almost as if it had been in extreme heat. You could sell it on F29 as a specially modded "ghost bezel" and maybe make some coin. . Sorry. I'm an ass.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

taike said:


> Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 680





eljay said:


> I don't know if it is but one of them was for display models from Baselworld, so it might happen again.


Thanks guys - glad to hear that I've got a few months to roll my pennies and nickels


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Citizen Blue Angels on bracelet for $279. Great watch! Citizen Men's AT8020-54L "Blue Angels" Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Dress Watch 13205097546 | eBay


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Valentines day sale.
20% off Timex website with cupon code 'CUPID'

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Fatboi_ET said:


> *Chinese New Year Sales:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does one activate the Armida and Helson discounts?

Edit: Nevermind, it is automatic at checkout screen


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> How does one activate the Armida and Helson discounts?


One doesn't. They're automatically applied when you checkout.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Blacklist travel watch box for $54.99 on ToM. Holds 5 watches + accessories. Not sure it's a "deal", but it's a nice looking design.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Gemnation has a 75% off sale for Anonimo. Just pick up this Anonimo from Gemnation. The price is 805 after 7% Befrugal rebate.Very interesting style especially for the crown.









Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

DB0954A4 said:


> Rogco said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered last Monday and nothing yet either. I was told that the ?processing? doesn?t mean anything. Lots of people have their watches but the order still says processing. I?m hoping that the notice comes tomorrow (I?m assuming they?re closed for the day now.)
> ...


Just got the shipping email from Christopher Ward.


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

DB0954A4 said:


> DB0954A4 said:
> 
> 
> > Rogco said:
> ...


Me as well. Seems like all our backlogged orders just went out.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Watch Station still has some Zodiac on-sale. The seawolf is at $489 and if you sign up for the newsletter you can get $15% which brings it down to $416.49 and with ebates/befrugal 5% cash back from $489, you can bring this down to $392. I think it may be better deal than before if I recall correctly.





















I think we all need another diver to pair up with the latest CS sale :-d

Cheers


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

I ordered on the 16th and I haven't received any emails yet.



DB0954A4 said:


> Just got the shipping email from Christopher Ward.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Can someone correct me if I am wrong however I seem to recall those Zodiacs being under $400 after coupon and before cashback in the past from watchstation.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Can someone correct me if I am wrong however I seem to recall those Zodiacs being under $400 after coupon and before cashback in the past from watchstation.


Yea they go under $400 every couple months


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I posted this deal right before the most recent Chris Ward sale and it was immediately lost in that madness of 1000+ posts. This watch, Seiko SRP189, is available from an eBay seller from the Philippines that would not ship to the US through eBay. However, he did ship to the US circumventing eBay but still using PayPal. It's a very small 36mm dive watch with a white ceramic "type" bezel not sure what the material is truthfully, hacking 4r36 movement and 16mm band. As I mentioned in the original post, it's a hard to find item and I took a chance with the seller who has good feedback on eBay and using PayPal which is always the buyers friend so it wasn't a huge risk. At any rate, it arrived 2 days after purchase via DHL and it's much nicer than I expected. The dial is more silver in color but I will probably change the hands and dial, the bracelet is also nice but that also may get swapped. About $170 delivered, shipping was ~$50, so not a steal but if you desire a small, nice dive watch this is certainly a reasonable option. Pic is on my wife's tiny wrist.

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Seiko-5-SRP189-K1-Midsize-Day-Date-ST-Steel-Divers-Watch-/222306122703

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4EB9-8B27-1E32C41BBDBD_zps64v6fbaf.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

tissotguy said:


> Watch Station still has some Zodiac on-sale. The seawolf is at $489 and if you sign up for the newsletter you can get $15% which brings it down to $416.49 and with ebates/befrugal 5% cash back from $489, you can bring this down to $392. I think it may be better deal than before if I recall correctly.
> 
> View attachment 10638762
> View attachment 10638786
> ...


Ordered the red one and ended up returning... Just a little too shiny for my taste. That said I'd be all over the black or blue dial skindiver if it ever goes for under $500

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Another pretty good SD find at Ashford. Hamilton XPatrol chrono for under $700 with code SDKHAKI688. H21 (modified 7750) movement with a great power reserve.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...to-chrono/H76566351.pid?so=2&nid=sct_X patrol


----------



## Wonga (Jul 29, 2012)

Melbourne Watch Company has up to 30% off all watches in stock with free world wide shipping for the next 24 hours

http://www.melbournewatch.com.au/in-stock-now/

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

Wonga said:


> Melbourne Watch Company has up to 30% off all watches in stock with free world wide shipping for the next 24 hours
> 
> http://www.melbournewatch.com.au/in-stock-now/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


And an extra 10% off discounted prices with code XTRA10.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Wonga said:


> Melbourne Watch Company has up to 30% off all watches in stock with free world wide shipping for the next 24 hours
> 
> Timepieces - In-Stock Now - Page 1 - Melbourne Watch Company
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


mailing list gets a code for an additional 10% off. forgot what it was as i deleted the email. it was something like xtras10.


----------



## Wonga (Jul 29, 2012)

sheepfishdog said:


> And an extra 10% off discounted prices with code XTRA10.


Boom! It gets even better guys! Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The Ver-sayce is gorgeous in person. The photos online don't do it justice. I love the use of different levels of the dial from the subdial bridges down to the date wheel. All 3 subdials rotate relative to fixed pointers. The ceramic/steel makes it lighter than normal stainless steel, especially the bracelet. Great design for such an "affordable" watch.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Perrelet turbine watches on ToM starting at $1699.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Panatime is running a clearance sale.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

There is nothing special about the specs of these watches. They're quartz, with mineral crystals. But they're 200m water resistant, and I think they're surprisingly good-looking for the money.

Studer Schild Biscayne watches, in a variety of different color iterations. They seem to be about the same price at multiple different sites. On Groupon, if you've never ordered from there before, you can use the coupon code 'WELCOME' and get them down to $49.99. If you have already used Groupon, search for them on Overstock.com. I had a 10% off coupon code pop up when I logged into that site, which would take them down to about $53.

https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-cm-studer-schild-biscayne-men-s-swiss-made-diver-watch


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Alpiner automatic chronograph in World of Watch's "Watch Wednesday" promo. Coupon code WATCHWED takes it to $775.99. Giving Assistant rebate takes it down to $713.91.

Men's Alpiner Automatic Chronograph Stainless Steel Black Dial | World of Watches


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Wish they had a Portsea white dial.


Wonga said:


> Melbourne Watch Company has up to 30% off all watches in stock with free world wide shipping for the next 24 hours
> 
> Timepieces - In-Stock Now - Page 1 - Melbourne Watch Company
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Citizen Eco-Drive Chronograph Racing Sport Watch on sale at Jomashop - $125+FS w/ coupon code *SDZ25*

Black Dial
Orange Dial


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Those Perrelet Turbines look pretty cool. Not sure how it'll age but it looks to be put together very well. They're going fast though, every time I refresh the page another model is out of stock. These have in-house movements?


----------



## Jboston (Nov 10, 2014)

Timex 3GMT giveaway!
*
Gone in a flash! Congrats Yankeexpress, the Timex is yours!*

I think this thread represents the best of this community. I appreciate everyone that takes the time to share deals that they have found, and I have been lucky enough to catch a few of the great deals that have been posted. I wanted to be able to say thank you to the forum members who participate in this thread by giving away my Timex 3GMT that I was able to purchase thanks to this thread. It's only been tried on for a couple of minutes, so it's basically brand new. I'll ship it for free to the first person who pms me with their name and shipping address who meets these 2 basic criteria:
1. You've posted in this thread or the similar thread from last year.
2. You live in the continental United States. I'm so sorry, but my post office cannot handle international shipments.

I'll update this post when the watch is gone. Mods if this is at all against the rules, please delete and accept my apologies. Here's a pic of the watch.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

it will be in house movement based on ETA 2892A-2 design, the turbine on front just for fun, no winding function to the mainspring. the back rotor winding system wind up the mainsping only.



RTea said:


> Those Perrelet Turbines look pretty cool. Not sure how it'll age but it looks to be put together very well. They're going fast though, every time I refresh the page another model is out of stock. These have in-house movements?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Alpiner automatic chronograph in World of Watch's "Watch Wednesday" promo. Coupon code WATCHWED takes it to $775.99. Giving Assistant rebate takes it down to $713.91.
> 
> Men's Alpiner Automatic Chronograph Stainless Steel Black Dial | World of Watches
> 
> View attachment 10643298


I can't get the coupon to work for some reason

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Speaking of Amazon Warehouse, I just snagged this one. Dubois Dépraz chronograph with ceramic/stainless steel case and bracelet. Limited edition of 500. Looks like the subdials rotate.


great that it is still affordable.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Jboston said:


> Timex 3GMT giveaway!
> *
> Gone in a flash! Congrats Yankeexpress, the Timex is yours!*
> 
> ...


Yippee! Thank you! It is a neat watch I and I have been keeping an eye out for it on the thread, but was always too late.


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Seiko Automatic 100M SRP709 SRP709K1 SRP709K Men's Watch

Creation Watches has the Seiko SRP709K1 for $149

Exceptional bargain in my opinion and I love mine.


----------



## marcunha (Jun 30, 2014)

already gone

Mario



DB0954A4 said:


> Creation Watches has the Seiko SRP709K1 for $149
> 
> Exceptional bargain in my opinion and I love mine.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Amazon has a couple of Oris dress watches for $400 shipped and 1 is even fulfilled by Amazon so you know it's legit. I'm was on the Amazon app so can't provide a link but just go to Amazon, search Oris, sort by lowest price and they will be the first couple listings


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

City74 said:


> Amazon has a couple of Oris dress watches for $400 shipped and 1 is even fulfilled by Amazon so you know it's legit. I'm was on the Amazon app so can't provide a link but just go to Amazon, search Oris, sort by lowest price and they will be the first couple listings


Here we go.

https://www.amazon.com/Oris-Classic...?srs=2597920011&ie=UTF8&qid=1485431200&sr=8-3


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

They are a bit cheaper ($359) @ Certified Watch Store. 37mm case.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-leather-strap-men-s-watch-73375784031ls.html

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...e=9&fep=6229&gclid=CIHsvOjg39ECFRe2wAodm7YBcg


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

The black dial bracelet version is $406 @CWS as well.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ainless-steel-men-s-watch-73375784034mb.html?

BTW, Oris OEM leather straps are 120mm/80mm long and have less holes. So, if your wrist is less than 7", you might have to punch an extra hole or two. I would get the bracelet version and pick up the straps I like.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> There is nothing special about the specs of these watches. They're quartz, with mineral crystals. But they're 200m water resistant, and I think they're surprisingly good-looking for the money.
> 
> Studer Schild Biscayne watches, in a variety of different color iterations. They seem to be about the same price at multiple different sites. On Groupon, if you've never ordered from there before, you can use the coupon code 'WELCOME' and get them down to $49.99. If you have already used Groupon, search for them on Overstock.com. I had a 10% off coupon code pop up when I logged into that site, which would take them down to about $53.
> 
> ...


Really like the looks of that one.

I have zero issues with quartz, but if it was an auto I'd be all over it like white on rice. (I've been looking for an ultra-affordable auto diver).


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Ordered my CW trident GMT on the 17th and sent them an email to get a shipping estimate...
got a reply this morning:

_"Good Morning,_
_Apologies for the delay. We have been extremely busy over Xmas/Sale Period._

_We are dispatching orders from the 16th Of January._

_We hope to send your watch out in the next few working days. _

_You will receive an email with tracking details when it has been sent out._

_Kind Regards"
_
I swear they have been working on orders from the 16th all week, 
but looks like they won't be shipping mine til probably monday.

Anyways, just wanted to share as i know lots of people are waiting.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Got mine trident c60 today, surprise the movement is eta 2824, lucky


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

watchmysix said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive Chronograph Racing Sport Watch on sale at Jomashop - $125+FS w/ coupon code *SDZ25*
> 
> Black Dial
> Orange Dial


Coupon is not working.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Those Oris dress watches are tempting... 

Is this a sale on Creation or are they always this price? Anyone know?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Millbarge said:


> Ordered my CW trident GMT on the 17th and sent them an email to get a shipping estimate...
> got a reply this morning:
> 
> _"Good Morning,_
> ...


Yep, small outfit, many sales...


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice Alpina chronograph on sale at ToMo right now...price is $1099 but google shopping turned up $2800 for the bracelet version.










https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...372-unworn?share_invite_token=ONYV3UU8&open=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

The Limited edition Citizen BN0141-53e is available at Jet.com for $353 Extra $30 off for new customers using code TRIPLE15. Plus whatever cashback you prefer to roll with. 
https://jet.com/product/Citizen-TI-...e-Mens-Watch/3ed03c694bc6444b8db3ce4d380f115f







Looks like a fairly good price considering they usually hover close to $500


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's a worthy deal. This could be a good look for the right watch.

NATO Strap Co.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Just received that Nato email as well. Noticed this in the description: 

This strap is manufactured of Leather/Foam
Wonder where the foam comes into play on these.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Looks like a day for watch strap sales. B & R Bands has a clearance sale going on now, some straps up to 80% off.

Straps On Sale | B & R Bands


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

This just in: Grain Leather NATO here NATO Strap Co. - Newly Introduced Styles. Mow which color should I choose....


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Sorry, should be *SDCZ25
*It looks like they're out of stock on the black dial version though



Keeper of Time said:


> Coupon is not working.


----------



## renesse (Jan 26, 2017)

You can get one from Lux time?


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

jcombs1 said:


> Looks like a day for watch strap sales. B & R Bands has a clearance sale going on now, some straps up to 80% off.
> 
> Straps On Sale | B & R Bands


Meh, sale prices are based off MSRP. OK prices but not as good as I hoped

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Vwatch said:


> Got mine trident c60 today, surprise the movement is eta 2824, lucky


How do you know it's got 2824?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

EA-Sport said:


> How do you know it's got 2824?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only way to know would be to open it so goodbye 600M water resistance.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Why goodbye to 600m water resistance?


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Just ordered three leather NATO's for $12 - apparently you get further discounts when you order more than one.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Why goodbye to 600m water resistance?


Because when you open the case back on a single-piece, screwdown case back watch, you risk sheering or otherwise damaging the gaskets in place. Plus, when you screw it back down, you risk not tightening enough, or overtightening. All of these things can compromise the seal on the caseback, and compromise the water resistance of the watch. That's why at most high-end jewelers, whenever they open such a case back, they'll replace the gaskets and check WR through a pressure test as a matter of course.

Does that mean the WR is definitely gone? No. But there's no longer a guaranty of WR. The usual advice is that opening the caseback voids the warranty. I can't find anywhere on the CW site that specifically says that, so maybe that wouldn't be enforceable. But I wouldn't be surprised if CW made that representation if you in fact had moisture intrusion into the watch.

(P.S. with ETA 2824's handwinding "issue", I think I'd take the Sellita anyway... .)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> (P.S. with ETA 2824's handwinding "issue", I think I'd take the Sellita anyway... .)


Since Sellita SW200 is the same design as the 2824 and Sellita was actually making the 2824 for ETA under contract for a period of time, I believe Sellita has the same handwinding issues as the ETA, unless Sellita made some metallurgic changes to the SW200.

That said, I own a bunch of each of them and I like them for their smoothness and accuracy, I am just very dainty about handwinding them......I do it very SLOWLY and carefully until the sweep second hand gets moving, then I strap it on and wear it to wind it.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> Just received that Nato email as well. Noticed this in the description:
> 
> This strap is manufactured of Leather/Foam
> Wonder where the foam comes into play on these.


Pretty sure it's leather bonded to a foam base, so you have a leather outer and a foam inner against the wrist. That's what I've seen before on cheaper ones I have bought that have been very quickly given away!


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Ebay flash sale, $15 off $75+ purchases with coupon code *CJANUARY15OFF*. Ends 8pm Pacific time.


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

^ Beat me to it. It says for me 11pm ET and exactly the same code.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

CJANUARY15OFF will get you $15 off of a $75 or more purchase on eBay.
EDIT:Man I was late on that one.
Edit 2: This is how I'm spending mine:


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The Watchery has it for $919.99; plus, you don't have to wait 3-5 weeks for it to ship AND you can return it, if need be. Alpina AL-750B4E6B Watches,Men's Alpiner Automatic Chronograph Stainless Steel Black Dial, Luxury Alpina Automatic Watches



Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> Nice Alpina chronograph on sale at ToMo right now...price is $1099 but google shopping turned up $2800 for the bracelet version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

RTea said:


> Ebay flash sale, $15 off $75+ purchases with coupon code *CJANUARY15OFF*. Ends 8pm Pacific time.





will8 said:


> ^ Beat me to it. It says for me 11pm ET and exactly the same code.





yoginasser said:


> CJANUARY15OFF will get you $15 off of a $75 or more purchase on eBay.
> EDIT:Man I was late on that one.
> Edit 2: This is how I'm spending mine:


How do you guys get these coupons?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Got my hands on one, but unfortunately the bracelet is either too loose or slightly too tight, and no half links or micro adjustment :-( I'll probably have to let this one go.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

cuica said:


> How do you guys get these coupons?


I was just browsing eBay and noticed it on their home page. It also gets posted on deal websites like slickdeals.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sterimar (Jan 4, 2017)

cuica said:


> How do you guys get these coupons?


The coupon is only available to those paying with PayPal accounts registered with addresses in US & Canada

️️️️️


----------



## jacbergey (May 23, 2016)

hiro1963 said:


> They are a bit cheaper ($359) @ Certified Watch Store. 37mm case.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-leather-strap-men-s-watch-73375784031ls.html
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...e=9&fep=6229&gclid=CIHsvOjg39ECFRe2wAodm7YBcg


Wowza, that's exceptionally cheap for an Oris. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Got my Seiko Recraft SNE445 from Kohl's. It's nice-looking. The bracelet feels cheap and rattle-y. This will end up on leather for sure.

























One of the cool things is, it's got Seiko-quality lume. But why they didn't put lume on the second hand, I don't know.









I like solar powered watches, too. I don't know that I'd pay the current going rate of $220 for this, but for what I paid, about $150? I'm satisfied.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

suggestion on 15 off 75 eBay watch buy?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

juderiverman said:


> suggestion on 15 off 75 eBay watch buy?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I got an Orient Ranger sold by Long Island. The promo code brings it to $15 less than the Long Island web site price.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Easy tiger, the watch cost less than usd350 



Perdendosi said:


> skylinegtr_34 said:
> 
> 
> > Why goodbye to 600m water resistance?
> ...


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Got my Seiko Recraft SNE445 from Kohl's. It's nice-looking. The bracelet feels cheap and rattle-y. This will end up on leather for sure.
> 
> View attachment 10655482
> 
> ...


It's a neat little watch. Definitely belongs on leather. Nice pick up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

welcome to year of chicken!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shademantis (Feb 11, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> One of the cool things is, it's got Seiko-quality lume. But why they didn't put lume on the second hand, I don't know.


Thanks for the lume shot. I have this model inbound and thankfully Seiko seems to be bucking their current trend of offering minimal lume on their more inexpensive pieces. Citizen too. You used to always be able to count on Seiko and Citizen putting decent lume on their affordable field/military style 3 handers....now it's a bit of a crap shoot.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

jacbergey said:


> Wowza, that's exceptionally cheap for an Oris. Decisions, decisions....


Very tempted myself.

The only thing is the 37mm size but dress watches don't need to be large and I think the SNK809 wears fine on my wrist.

Also, I only need to dress up like twice a year, but everyone needs a dress watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Mido captain V ocean star in blue on bracelet for 450 or less ( I convinced myself I do not need another diver, so I cancelled 15 min after placing the order).








https://jet.com/product/Mido-Ocean-...o-Mens-Watch/0ca47cda6837403f8721d7e32e6f1101

Ebates has 3% cash back!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Mido captain V ocean star in blue on bracelet for 450 or less ( I convinced myself I do not need another diver, so I cancelled 15 min after placing the order).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I may jump on this. I had the titanium version but wanted the blue one instead.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Nice! I may jump on this. I had the titanium version but wanted the blue one instead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I read somewhere that the movement in these are hard to service / repair? Is that true?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

hamsterdams said:


> I read somewhere that the movement in these are hard to service / repair? Is that true?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I heard that too, but I'm not sure from my own experience, as I only had the Ti version for about a week before selling it. Think it has something to do with the movement being laser calibrated.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

hamsterdams said:


> I read somewhere that the movement in these are hard to service / repair? Is that true?


Don't know about repair, but do know they jacked around with the standard 2824 type movement to slow down the beat rate and extend the Power reserve, the opposite of what I would want and a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Don't know about repair, but do know they jacked around with the standard 2824 type movement to slow down the beat rate and extend the Power reserve, the opposite of what I would want and a dealbreaker for me.


+1.

I had a Tissot with that movement. Bought from GM dealer. Ran about -8 s/day; I always hated a slow watch and it drove my OCD in hyperdrive. Impossible to regulate by the average hobbyist, there is no regulator screw on the balance wheel.

I couldn't care less about the 80 hours PR, so this argument is not valid for me. The watch looks very nice though.

Cheers,

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## ianwurn (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello folks,

Watch Gecko having a January sale. FYI.

https://www.watchgecko.com/special-offers.html


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up, jumped on that!


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

juderiverman said:


> suggestion on 15 off 75 eBay watch buy?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


What did you buy?


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

VOSTOK 650 SE ( GMT ) now back in stock.
They've been - out of stock for almost a year.
$ 140 US + free postage.
What's not to like ?
https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/650se/


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

I got the green bezel a few months back, here are some pictures.






























tissotguy said:


> Watch Station still has some Zodiac on-sale. The seawolf is at $489 and if you sign up for the newsletter you can get $15% which brings it down to $416.49 and with ebates/befrugal 5% cash back from $489, you can bring this down to $392. I think it may be better deal than before if I recall correctly.
> 
> View attachment 10638762
> View attachment 10638786
> ...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

More Alpina deals on Amazon from Certified Watch Store.

Automatic chronograph for $501.25. Also available in white. Rubber strap versions are slightly cheaper.
https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Avalanche-Black-Stainless-AL700LBBB4A6B/dp/B01N25FPED/










Hand-winding regulator for $376.25.
https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Regulator-Silver-Silicone-AL650LSSS4A6/dp/B01N25FPEC/










Avalanche Extreme automatic for $405.83.
https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Avalanche-Extreme-Stainless-AL525LBS3AE6B/dp/B01N9QEXVY/


----------



## r-gordon-7 (Dec 6, 2016)

Sterimar said:


> The coupon is only available to those paying with PayPal accounts registered with addresses in US & Canada
> 
> ️️️️️


Seems the coupon(s) may be for a more limited subset than that, as for many years I've been paying on eBay with my PayPal account registered with my US address and I've never seen or received any such coupon(s)...


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Here are a few watches I've had in my eBay cart that one could use the $15 off $75 coupon (*CJANUARY15OFF) *code on, which ends at 8pm PST or 11pm EST:

*
Citizen Eco-Drive Men's CA0595-11E Chronograph Green Accents Black Sport Watch $84.99 after coupon code
Citizen Eco-Drive Men's CA0595-11E Chronograph Green Accents Black Sport Watch | eBay
*








*Bulova Men's 98A144 Marine Star Automatic 21 Jewel Movement Two-Tone Watch $124.99 after coupon code
Bulova Men's 98A144 Marine Star Automatic 21 Jewel Movement Two-Tone Watch | eBay
*








Bulova Men's 96B231 Chronograph Black Genuine Leather Beige Dial Watch *$84.99* after code
BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTYBulova Men's 96B231 Chronograph Black Genuine Leather Beige Dial Watch | eBay








*Seiko (Panda) Men's SNDF85 Chronograph Quartz Grey Dial Stainless Steel Watch $64.99 after code
Seiko Men's SNDF85 Chronograph Quartz Grey Dial Stainless Steel Watch | eBay
*








*
Victorinox Swiss Army Men's Infantry 241519 Brown Leather Swiss Automatic Watch $265.95 after code (cheapest price anywhere)
Victorinox Swiss Army Men's Infantry 241519 Brown Leather Swiss Automatic Watch | eBay
*








*Citizen Avion Dark Grey Dial Mens Watch AW1361-10H $101.99 after code
Citizen Avion Dark Grey Dial Mens Watch AW1361-10H | eBay
*








*Bulova Accutron Men's 63A121 Accu Swiss Gemini Automatic Brown Leather Watch $184.99 after code
Bulova Accutron Men's 63A121 Accu Swiss Gemini Automatic Brown Leather Watch | eBay
*








*Edox Les Vauberts Automatic Men's Automatic Watch 80081-3-NIN $234 after code
Edox Les Vauberts Automatic Men's Automatic Watch 80081-3-NIN | eBay
*








You can save a few more dollars by going thru eBates since they offer 1-2% cash back on eBay.


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

r-gordon-7 said:


> Seems the coupon(s) may be for a more limited subset than that, as for many years I've been paying on eBay with my PayPal account registered with my US address and I've never seen or received any such coupon(s)...


The coupon is visible when active on the eBay home page. Generally these are valid for brief periods of time. Unlike eBay bucks, where eBay sends out email notifications, I've never had a notice about these $15 Off coupons. They do get mentioned here.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

r-gordon-7 said:


> Seems the coupon(s) may be for a more limited subset than that, as for many years I've been paying on eBay with my PayPal account registered with my US address and I've never seen or received any such coupon(s)...


I don't remember how I navigated the ebay menus to do this, I had customer service helping me on the phone when I did it, but you have to set your preferences to receive marketing notifications from eBay. You will start getting spam regularly from them in your inbox, but once or twice a month you'll get a promo like this. It may be worth it to you to call up their CS get it done, and maybe you, or another WUS, can share the exact steps with the rest here who haven't opted in for these promotions yet.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> Here are a few watches I've had in my eBay cart that one could use the $15 off $75 coupon (*CJANUARY15OFF) *code on, which ends at 8pm PST or 11pm EST:
> 
> *
> Citizen Eco-Drive Men's CA0595-11E Chronograph Green Accents Black Sport Watch $84.99 after coupon code
> ...


Code seems have expired.


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

$29 timex landed today, what a bloody bargain!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

More Alpina deals on Amazon from Certified Watch Store.

Automatic chronograph for $501.25. Also available in white. Rubber strap versions are slightly cheaper.
https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Avalan...dp/B01N25FPED/

I meant to put this on yesterday as I picked the Avalanche silver w/ the black inner bezel on strap for $476 (shipped same day). I stay away from the bracelets as no 1/2 links or micro adjustments. Can't beat a Swiss automatic chrono for these prices. One thing about Lux Time (CWS) that concerns me is the age of these watches, after some investigating seems they are 6 to 7 years old. I'll wait and see if the movement works as it should after sitting so long. I had actually cancelled a Alpina telemeter from Certified Watch recently due to finding out the same age but thought I'd try this one.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

raheelc said:


> Got my hands on one, but unfortunately the bracelet is either too loose or slightly too tight, and no half links or micro adjustment :-( I'll probably have to let this one go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I have the same watch on the bracelet. Right now, it's OK, but I can already tell it is going to be tight in the summer. So, I just emailed Alpina if I can buy a half-link. The Seastrong Diver 300 , which I belive uses the same case as the Extreme Sailing, comes with two half-links. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## mothyent (Nov 16, 2016)

I think its a deal. Massdrop has the Glycine Airman SST12 for $599

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-airman-sst12-automatic-watch


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> I have the same watch on the bracelet. Right now, it's OK, but I can already tell it is going to be tight in the summer. So, I just emailed Alpina if I can buy a half-link. The Seastrong Diver 300 , which I belive uses the same case as the Extreme Sailing, comes with two half-links. I'll keep you posted.


Yep, I was looking at the for sale forum, and a member is selling a bracelet that has some half links in it. PM'd him and he mentioned you can order them from an AD for about $25 a piece. There's an AD close to my office, so going to stop by during my lunch break to see if they can order one for me.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

hiro1963 said:


> I have the same watch on the bracelet. Right now, it's OK, but I can already tell it is going to be tight in the summer. So, I just emailed Alpina if I can buy a half-link. The Seastrong Diver 300 , which I belive uses the same case as the Extreme Sailing, comes with two half-links. I'll keep you posted.


I emailed them last week as well. They replied that there are no half links and that I should take it to an AD to have it adjusted properly. Apparently ADs are capable of magic, lol. Or course YMMV as with any company sometimes it takes getting the right person. Could be that the one who replied to me didn't know or care.

Just noticed above about going to an AD. Hope it works out and they can pull some out of a hat or something. Still can not believe that a watch with the MSRP that these had would come with no half links or way to micro adjust.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

New discount codes for Chr Ward. Can't be used for sale or clearance items. They also introduced free worldwide shipping so that saves another £12 for US orders.

50SPRING17 - £50 off any watch £300 or more.

100SPRING17 - £100 off any watch £500 or more.


----------



## Andymar (Jan 9, 2017)

*SEIKO MEN'S 44MM STEEL BRACELET & CASE AUTOMATIC BLUE DIAL WATCH SRP773K1*

ebay seller hot-brands has it for 211,78$us only. This seems like a good deal to me.
I cannot put a link unfortunately due to being new. Just look for seller on ebay and look at his seiko inventory or do a search for this model.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

This is a bit off topic...but does anyone know if the SWI group went out of business? When tracking my Oris Cool Grey return back to The Watchery, UPS states that the "receiver is no longer in business" and that the package is being returned to the sender (me).
None of the SWI sites are working right now. My next action will be a phone call, but I have a feeling how that will turn out.
My Airman return was accepted last week, but I haven't received my refund yet. Damn.
Has anyone heard anything...?


----------



## TexasKevin (Mar 6, 2014)

The Edox is at Ashford.com for $149.


----------



## TexasKevin (Mar 6, 2014)

TexasKevin said:


> The Edox is at Ashford.com for $149.


This was in reference to the one posted on the prior page for $200+


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

mplsabdullah said:


> I emailed them last week as well. They replied that there are no half links and that I should take it to an AD to have it adjusted properly. Apparently ADs are capable of magic, lol. Or course YMMV as with any company sometimes it takes getting the right person. Could be that the one who replied to me didn't know or care.
> 
> Just noticed above about going to an AD. Hope it works out and they can pull some out of a hat or something. Still can not believe that a watch with the MSRP that these had would come with no half links or way to micro adjust.


I mentioned the reference number of the Seastrong bracelet which has two half-links in the email I sent, so hope the right person can get to read my email. Lol.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

ayem-bee said:


> This is a bit off topic...but does anyone know if the SWI group went out of business? When tracking my Oris Cool Grey return back to The Watchery, UPS states that the "receiver is no longer in business" and that the package is being returned to the sender (me).
> None of the SWI sites are working right now. My next action will be a phone call, but I have a feeling how that will turn out.
> My Airman return was accepted last week, but I haven't received my refund yet. Damn.
> Has anyone heard anything...?


I have been trying to get in touch with WOW to return a glycine ( nothing wrong with it just that the 43mm seems big on my wrist ) but their cust service is closed during the normal business hrs .
Hopefully its just a temporary thing .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacbergey (May 23, 2016)

TexasKevin said:


> This was in reference to the one posted on the prior page for $200+


I'm not seeing any Les Vauberts for $149. Cheapest I'm seeing is for $215 and that's a quartz. The exact auto model shown in the previous post appears to be on Ashford for $462.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

nordwulf said:


> New discount codes for Chr Ward. Can't be used for sale or clearance items. They also introduced free worldwide shipping so that saves another £12 for US orders.
> 
> 50SPRING17 - £50 off any watch £300 or more.
> 
> 100SPRING17 - £100 off any watch £500 or more.


They have now lowered the MSRP of several watches in the 50% off section so that the sale price is even lower.

I just emailed them and told them to cancel my order placed on 1/18 due to the poor shipping/handling time and the already-reduced price.

I have a feeling they'll ship it anyway. Not a happy camper. This is most likely the last time I deal with them. Too many surprises and headaches.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

I don't think Alpina still makes and sells the Alpina Avalanche shown above. Still seems like a good value for an automatic chronograph.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ayem-bee said:


> This is a bit off topic...but does anyone know if the SWI group went out of business? When tracking my Oris Cool Grey return back to The Watchery, UPS states that the "receiver is no longer in business" and that the package is being returned to the sender (me).
> None of the SWI sites are working right now. My next action will be a phone call, but I have a feeling how that will turn out.
> My Airman return was accepted last week, but I haven't received my refund yet. Damn.
> Has anyone heard anything...?


I just tracked my return to them, and the same thing happened. It's coming back to me. Next step is to contact my credit card company and issue a dispute.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Thats crazy about The Watchery. I just checked the site and its not working at all. Keep us posted please.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thats crazy about The Watchery. I just checked the site and its not working at all. Keep us posted please.


I guess that's one of the risks of swimming in The Affordable waters, right? I like 75% discounts plus, but I guess I'll get burned sooner or later.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

ayem-bee said:


> This is a bit off topic...but does anyone know if the SWI group went out of business? When tracking my Oris Cool Grey return back to The Watchery, UPS states that the "receiver is no longer in business" and that the package is being returned to the sender (me).
> None of the SWI sites are working right now. My next action will be a phone call, but I have a feeling how that will turn out.
> My Airman return was accepted last week, but I haven't received my refund yet. Damn.
> Has anyone heard anything...?


Try reaching out to them on ebay. HERE.
Hope all gets sorted out.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thats crazy about The Watchery. I just checked the site and its not working at all. Keep us posted please.


It certainly does not look good. WoW, The Watchery, and eWatches websites are all down, return packages being returned to sender...I hope everything works out for those with pending orders or returns.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Their ebay store only has 6 items left and someone told me they just received an email about a redtape sale.


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> Their ebay store only has 6 items left and someone told me they just received an email about a redtape sale.


Anyone brave ( or stupid ) enough to buy one of their redtape sale items? Southern FL crooks.

Also their ebay website store aint working.


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

sixtysix said:


> I got the green bezel a few months back, here are some pictures.


I love their logo.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thats crazy about The Watchery. I just checked the site and its not working at all. Keep us posted please.


Even the emails I received from them as recently as yesterday come up blank now. Just wild conjecture, but suddenly dropping off the face of the internet like that makes it seem like they were shut down by law enforcement.

A sad day for F71.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> They have now lowered the MSRP of several watches in the 50% off section so that the sale price is even lower.
> 
> I just emailed them and told them to cancel my order placed on 1/18 due to the poor shipping/handling time and the already-reduced price.
> 
> I have a feeling they'll ship it anyway. Not a happy camper. This is most likely the last time I deal with them. Too many surprises and headaches.


Sure enough, 45 minutes later, after taking 9 days, they dispatch the package. Basically, "shove it up your butt".

Now I'm just pissed off and out the $150 they reduced it this week. A**holes.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Sure enough, 45 minutes later, after taking 9 days, they dispatch the package. Basically, "shove it up your butt".
> 
> Now I'm just pissed off and out the $150 they reduced it this week. A**holes.


Cheer up dude, it's not the end of the world. Just send it back for a refund and never order from these crooks again. I filled up my gas tank yesterday and today I saw gas was 5 cents cheaper. Bastards... I want my money back too!


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

Robotaz said:


> Sure enough, 45 minutes later, after taking 9 days, they dispatch the package. Basically, "shove it up your butt".
> 
> Now I'm just pissed off and out the $150 they reduced it this week. A**holes.


Did you order from the US site? I went through the Singapore site because the currency exchange worked out to make it cheaper for US residents. Looking at it now, it seems that the US site prices have been slashed to bring it to the same as the SG site, but the SG site prices have barely changed. On the plus side, you may be lucky if you got a shipping notification. A lot of the watches now show that they won't ship until March if you order now. I'm hoping I made it in before the cutoff.

Side note, pretty crazy to think that SWI group may be no longer. They were a mainstay for the bargain hunters here.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

I seriously don't get the anger at a company lowering prices after you bought on sale.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Keeper of Time said:


> Code seems have expired.


Looks like im late to the party... lol


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> Looks like im late to the party... lol


Thank you for not quoting the 8 photos of those watches again.


----------



## info_dodo (Jan 27, 2017)

Soo.... hello everyone, I know I'm knew (jus signed up) and thus this could smell fishy, but I assure you im just a backer that would like to get a cool watch.
On Kickstarter right now everybody can back up this cool automatic watch, that I'd love to link but can't. You can google it yourself "A contemporary automatic watch."I hope I'm not violating any guideline. Take care.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jk1492 said:


> I seriously don't get the anger at a company lowering prices after you bought on sale.


What about before they charge and ship your watch? Do you get that?


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> Sure enough, 45 minutes later, after taking 9 days, they dispatch the package. Basically, "shove it up your butt".
> 
> Now I'm just pissed off and out the $150 they reduced it this week. A**holes.


ch.ward wasn't good at customer service, which is known here. still people are cheap enough to jump on deal.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> What about before they charge and ship your watch? Do you get that?


no. it routinely takes them 1-2 weeks to process orders. if the sale ends and the price goes up before the watch is in your hands, do you have to pay the higher price? Of course not. it is a fluctuating market, prices go up and down.

but yeah, if it is worth your time, return it within the return window and get your money back.


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

info_dodo said:


> Soo.... hello everyone, I know I'm knew (jus signed up) and thus this could smell fishy, but I assure you im just a backer that would like to get a cool watch.
> On Kickstarter right now everybody can back up this cool automatic watch, that I'd love to link but can't. You can google it yourself "A contemporary automatic watch."I hope I'm not violating any guideline. Take care.


Usd 250 for a miyota 9015 and sapphire crystal is pretty good deal

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Word is that Watchery etc got stung by contracts with the rebate code providers and a ended up selling too often at a loss. 

Hope the BeFrugallers are happy


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

For those wondering about SWI (thewatchery, WOW and ewatches), I read on Facebook last week from an ex-employee that they were going out of business. Wasn't sure when I saw if it was true but apparently he was right.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Word is that Watchery etc got stung by contracts with the rebate code providers and a ended up selling too often at a loss.
> 
> Hope the BeFrugallers are happy


Well I hope I get my Be Frugal cashback soon then.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

brans1 said:


> For those wondering about SWI (thewatchery, WOW and ewatches), I read on Facebook last week from an ex-employee that they were going out of business. Wasn't sure when I saw if it was true but apparently he was right.


This is a dark day for bargain hunters, but the past year or so has been glorious for deals, and I guess it couldn't last forever.


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

Well, there's still Ashford.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Now imagine the frenzy if all their unsold stock went up on a fire sale somehow, somewhere...


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

GregoryD said:


> This is a dark day for bargain hunters, but the past year or so has been glorious for deals, and I guess it couldn't last forever.


Sucks for the Gray Market health as a whole, but expect their house brand inventory to show up at blowout prices through other liquidators and gray market dealers?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Crazy that SWI is gone. Hard to believe. I would imagine the wealth was extracted long ago.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Word is that Watchery etc got stung by contracts with the rebate code providers and a ended up selling too often at a loss.
> 
> Hope the BeFrugallers are happy


It wasn't me, I swear...! Well, maybe a little.. I just have a feeling the pending cashback may be a write-off..

10-13% cashback and some good coupons made for some great deals.


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

I remember a couple of years ago they lost a multi-million lawsuit for copying the exact style of a very expensive brand. Maybe the payment came due. I thought at the time it was ridiculous since there watch was around $100 and the other watch was like $15,000. It was shortly after the old owner Lior something sold the company.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Word is that Watchery etc got stung by contracts with the rebate code providers and a ended up selling too often at a loss.
> 
> Hope the BeFrugallers are happy


Working with razor thin margins, somebody's bound to get cut, hurt....


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

The Watchery, WOW and ewatches websites all offline at this moment.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

brans1 said:


> I remember a couple of years ago they lost a multi-million lawsuit for copying the exact style of a very expensive brand. Maybe the payment came due. I thought at the time it was ridiculous since there watch was around $100 and the other watch was like $15,000. It was shortly after the old owner Lior something sold the company.


I don't recall reading about this before. Interesting...

https://www.ft.com/content/1625afaa-925c-11e3-8018-00144feab7de


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> They have now lowered the MSRP of several watches in the 50% off section so that the sale price is even lower.
> 
> I just emailed them and told them to cancel my order placed on 1/18 due to the poor shipping/handling time and the already-reduced price.
> 
> I have a feeling they'll ship it anyway. Not a happy camper. This is most likely the last time I deal with them. Too many surprises and headaches.


They price matched the currencies.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

thedius said:


> Now imagine the frenzy if all their unsold stock went up on a fire sale somehow, somewhere...


Would be nice for a final send off lol. Although I'd imagine they're going to sell off their entire inventory to one buyer before doing that though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Rogco said:


> They price matched the currencies.


And conveniently left the currency as it was when I ordered vs when they charged me.

This isn't the same thing as a person receiving their watch and being mad the price dropped. This is the first time in my life any vendor has ever done anything like this.

Ward can sit around indefinitely on orders while they tank prices to bring in more orders. Based on everything that I've heard over the years, as a member here and at CW Forums, I think they're playing their most loyal customers. It's sad to watch.

All that said, everyone who wants to slam the people who've been used are right. We get to put our money where our mouth is. We either want the deal or we don't. I've drawn the line and am done. No deal, no matter how cheap, will get me to buy another from them. This one gets returned and it's over. I'll try to enjoy my Jumping Hour and just move on.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

New sale event for Glycine at Jomashop. Looks like some very good prices, but maybe the gooroo is still better?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

audiolab1 said:


> New sale event for Glycine at Jomashop. Looks like some very good prices, but maybe the gooroo is still better?


Speaking of Jomashop...and SWI...

Has anyone noticed the overall changes at Jomashop? They seem to have drawn a line and decided they will only go so low. It's general sales swings, which are arguably no better than normal prices for most models, and a few token Planet Ocean deals here and there.

I wonder if what burned SWI didn't get picked up on at Jomashop last summer, or so.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

audiolab1 said:


> New sale event for Glycine at Jomashop. Looks like some very good prices, but maybe the gooroo is still better?


Posted about this the other week, because I thought the only deals that could be beating Gooroo prices were the Combat 7s and the like on bracelet for 299.

Then someone responded and alluded to him getting his blue Combat 6 on bracelet from Gooroo for even cheaper than that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Ward can sit around indefinitely on orders while they tank prices to bring in more orders. Based on everything that I've heard over the years, as a member here and at CW Forums, I think they're playing their most loyal customers. It's sad to watch.
> .


I think you might find yourself enjoying the jumping hour less.... Watches are highly emotive objects to me, and i personally have sworn off CW as I have a similar view as you. After which I found it really hard to enjoy my CWs, so I ended up flipping them all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

If you aren't happy with the deal you got you shouldn't have made it, there's always a chance of a better deal in the future. That's the risk we take here


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Triwa quartz watches have some good deals. I can't comment about the quality of the watches but looks decent.

https://www.triwa.com/en-us/outlet/watches/chestnut-hvalen-brown-paisley/


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

ayem-bee said:


> This is a bit off topic...but does anyone know if the SWI group went out of business? When tracking my Oris Cool Grey return back to The Watchery, UPS states that the "receiver is no longer in business" and that the package is being returned to the sender (me).
> None of the SWI sites are working right now. My next action will be a phone call, but I have a feeling how that will turn out.
> My Airman return was accepted last week, but I haven't received my refund yet. Damn.
> Has anyone heard anything...?


Damn...


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> Triwa quartz watches have some good deals. I can't comment about the quality of the watches but looks decent.
> 
> https://www.triwa.com/en-us/outlet/watches/chestnut-hvalen-brown-paisley/


I bought one of these before learning more about watches, and, eh, no. Cool dial designs but meh materials and workmanship. Skagen does sort of similar work in the arty minimalist Scandavian quartz sphere and are better across the board.

I wish the low-end boutique micros did more cool .... than this. Like that Bauhaus Miyota somebody posted. So many of the micros are doing dive/sports/pilots watches, I think there's a hole in the market there for solid <$400 dress/casual stuff. Right now that's all quartz fashion stuff, MVMT, DW, etc.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Luxury Watches | Buy the Best of Luxury Watches from The Watchery seems to be back online, WoW is not.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I don't recall reading about this before. Interesting...
> 
> https://www.ft.com/content/1625afaa-925c-11e3-8018-00144feab7de


That's ridiculous. I don't think the court had it right. There's some resemblence, but it's not really close. I find the Swiss Legend version ugly and feel that Audemars Piguet lowered themselves by even claiming it was too close. Besides it's arguable that the Royal Oak ripped it's design from an 1800's era ship's port hole window.

When you see brands doing blatant copies, making so called 'homage' watches basically duplicating the Rolex Submariner and Omega 300 'Spectre' Bond watch (just for starters) it makes you wonder if they're asleep in the court.


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sad day, looks like swi group is out, Jomashop does not have same customer service I think. Funny someone mentioned that they got burned on coupons and rebates, Jomashop is and never was as aggressive with promos. My first watch purchased from them was a Citizen Skyhawk about 10 years ago.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Luxury Watches | Buy the Best of Luxury Watches from The Watchery seems to be back online, WoW is not.


www.ewatches.com is back up, too, but still no WOW. Maybe a local power outage?
Sorry for the scare, if so. Oops.


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

Wristwatching said:


> If you aren't happy with the deal you got you shouldn't have made it, there's always a chance of a better deal in the future. That's the risk we take here


Seriously, funny thing is the price was not even changed on the UK site which was where the best deals were in the first place due to VAT reduction. They just matched the US prices to what the other currencies were which was what people were complaining about the US site for. Whoever bought during the last drop off the UK site basically got the cheapest they're gonna get because the pound was bottomed out at only $1.20 at the time of the sale. It has bounced up a bit since then to $1.25, meaning everything got about 4% more expensive if going through the UK site.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Luxury Watches | Buy the Best of Luxury Watches from The Watchery seems to be back online, WoW is not.


It's back, but product pages are being redirected to the home page

Edit: Post 666 \m/ -_- \m/


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

eljay said:


> It's back, but product pages are being redirected to the home page


Same thing with ewatches.com but at least we get to see once again this wonderful banner:









So there is still hope!


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

I understand watchgecko is having a sale.. is there a coupon as well?


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> I understand watchgecko is having a sale.. is there a coupon as well?


Use 'watchuseek' for 10% off.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Seiko SKX009KC at Amazon for $170 delivered - Shipped and sold by Alpha Japan. AUD$230 delivered to Australia which beats any of the grey sellers on eBay.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002FNSSOK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A15GLEPPSFROU1


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

mikksteel said:


> Use 'watchuseek' for 10% off.


Thank you!


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Luxury Watches | Buy the Best of Luxury Watches from The Watchery seems to be back online, WoW is not.


I would still buy with caution. If the postal service is saying "receiver no longer in business" something has to be up.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

Ebay is saying that their code has expired... and it isn't even 8 yet.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

A few quick notes for those in peril....

1) for all the CW people and others whose past purchases are now cheaper... if you paid with a credit card, check your policy as some credit cards offer price protection. If the price on an item you purchased lowers within 'x' amount of days the credit card company will refund you the difference

2) for those people in fret with SWI returns (or returns to other stores with final sale or short return windows).... if you paid with a credit card, check your policy as some credit cards offer return protection. If for some reason the company/store won't accept a return within 'x' amount of days the credit card company will have you mail the item back to them (actually a 3rd party company) and the credit card company will refund you. I have invoked this insurance twice, once with discover and once with amex for a watch return to Joma out of the return window and the other was a final sale watch from massdrop. Note that different credit cards have different maximum value return limits. 

And I mentioned this a while back but I had missed out on the great deal on the Oris Big Crown Date PVD Grey watch from WOW.... if anyone is looking to return or sell theirs please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> A few quick notes for those in peril....
> 
> 1) for all the CW people and others whose past purchases are now cheaper... if you paid with a credit card, check your policy as some credit cards offer price protection. If the price on an item you purchased lowers within 'x' amount of days the credit card company will refund you the difference
> 
> ...


With all the price fluctuation on here, I think a CC with price protection is a necessity.


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Tsujigiri said:


> Ebay is saying that their code has expired... and it isn't even 8 yet.


The code was for yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenaikat (Oct 29, 2010)

Just a quick CW update for those still awaiting shipping, my order from 1/16 finally shipped 11 days later.

And a deal that really seems appealing to me, even though I have no need for a dress watch. Someone posted this several days ago, but the drop on this Travis Leon with a Miyota 9015, double domed sapphire, and refined looks is expiring soon so some might want to take advantage.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

So glad I didn't send a watch back to WOW for warranty service. Procrastination saved me big time (for once).

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I decided that the polished bracelet on the Versace was a bit much with the polished case and dial. I removed the bracelet and found that the space between the lugs is only 17mm. I picked up a straight 18mm strap and got it on. It looks a bit odd though.

Versace does make similar models with leather straps. Maybe I can find a strap the correct overall width and trim it to fit.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Two disclaimers before this deal:

1. Don't even attempt the website unless you have a good translating software/browser. I like Google Chrome for this purpose, myself.
2. Unless you speak Chinese, have navigated their (IMO) convoluted Alipay system, or are more savvy than me at buying direct from China, you're going to need a Taobao purchasing agent for this one. Let's not clog pages here hand-holding you through that process. Google it. YouTube it. Do your research. Learn about a purchasing agent's process. Check their commission rates and customer feedback. Here, let our very own WUS moderator AlbertaTime help: 
Navigating Taobao for Chinese watches

With all that out of the way, on to the deal...

I'm very intrigued by these hand-winding chronographs. Sapphire crystals and the well-regarded Sea-Gull ST-19 movements (ST-1908 for the moon phases). The bicompax models are $143.66; the ones with moon phase are $158.32. With Taobao purchasing agent commission and shipping costs, I'm pretty sure you're still gonna be below $175 on the regular chronos and below $200 on the moon phases. That's a good $60 to $100 less than what I see other Sea-Gull-based hand-winding chronographs going for, and those don't look as good in my opinion.

Both models come in white or ivory. I'm digging the ivory ones.

https://world.taobao.com/item/539791271960.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.TWkg8l#detail


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> So glad I didn't send a watch back to WOW for warranty service. Procrastination saved me big time (for once).
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I just received a credit back to my account Monday for a return.. My procrastination almost cost me! LOL


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

kenaikat said:


> Just a quick CW update for those still awaiting shipping, my order from 1/16 finally shipped 11 days later.


Yep, my 12/17 order just shipped.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Speaking of Christopher Ward, I ordered a GMT Trident on the 16th through the UK site. My credit card was preauthorized for $453.xx USD. My order was just shipped and charged for $468.16 + a separate $14.04 foreign transaction fee. What's the reason for the different preauthorization and actual charge amount?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

justin86 said:


> Speaking of Christopher Ward, I ordered a GMT Trident on the 16th through the UK site. My credit card was preauthorized for $453.xx USD. My order was just shipped and charged for $468.16 + a separate $14.04 foreign transaction fee. What's the reason for the different preauthorization and actual charge amount?


Price change is most likely a difference in the exchange rate. The foreign transaction fee is a charge your credit card imposes for purchases from overseas.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

skyleth said:


> Yep, my 12/17 order just shipped.


Mine too...

though for some reason it says "butterfly-clasp" on the shipping notice as opposed to the "ratchet-clasp" i ordered...
hope thats just a typo or mistake in wording and not wrong on the actual watch. 
I'm curious what it says for other people who ordered a Trident?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> Mine too...
> 
> though for some reason it says "butterfly-clasp" on the shipping notice as opposed to the "ratchet-clasp" i ordered...
> hope thats just a typo or mistake in wording and not wrong on the actual watch.
> I'm curious what it says for other people who ordered a Trident?


Same here, but part number matches the order confirmation which did say ratchet clasp


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Two disclaimers before this deal:
> 
> 1. Don't even attempt the website unless you have a good translating software/browser. I like Google Chrome for this purpose, myself.
> 2. Unless you speak Chinese, have navigated their (IMO) convoluted Alipay system, or are more savvy than me at buying direct from China, you're going to need a Taobao purchasing agent for this one. Let's not clog pages here hand-holding you through that process. Google it. YouTube it. Do your research. Learn about a purchasing agent's process. Check their commission rates and customer feedback. Here, let our very own WUS moderator AlbertaTime help:
> ...


That white moonphase looks good. Do you own one, or just bought one?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

raheelc said:


> That white moonphase looks good. Do you own one, or just bought one?


Nope. Just liked what I saw.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Couple of Zodiacs coming up for lightning deals on Amazon

Zodiac ZMX Men's ZO9100 Jet-O-Matic Stainless Steel Automatic Watch with Black Canvas Band https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KM7IROC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_d8bJyb3JYKY65

Zodiac Men's ZO8572 ZMX-2 Black Stainless Steel Watch with Black and Red Band https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R64HX62/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_P8bJybE2SXBVA

Not sure how it'll work, since it seems like there's only 1.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Disneydave said:


> Couple of Zodiacs coming up for lightning deals on Amazon
> 
> Zodiac ZMX Men's ZO9100 Jet-O-Matic Stainless Steel Automatic Watch with Black Canvas Band https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KM7IROC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_d8bJyb3JYKY65
> 
> ...


Second one went for $215 several months back.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

audiolab1 said:


> New sale event for Glycine at Jomashop. Looks like some very good prices, but maybe the gooroo is still better?


I ordered one, and then they mailed me telling me it was out of stock (still on their site as available though).
They then told me it would take two weeks to release the hold on my credit card.
Had to get Paypal involved.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Two disclaimers before this deal:
> 
> 1. Don't even attempt the website unless you have a good translating software/browser. I like Google Chrome for this purpose, myself.
> 2. Unless you speak Chinese, have navigated their (IMO) convoluted Alipay system, or are more savvy than me at buying direct from China, you're going to need a Taobao purchasing agent for this one. Let's not clog pages here hand-holding you through that process. Google it. YouTube it. Do your research. Learn about a purchasing agent's process. Check their commission rates and customer feedback. Here, let our very own WUS moderator AlbertaTime help:
> ...


Nice watches, it's just not worth the hassle to deal with Taobao. Been there, done that, got the tee shirt.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Two disclaimers before this deal:
> 
> 1. Don't even attempt the website unless you have a good translating software/browser. I like Google Chrome for this purpose, myself.
> 2. Unless you speak Chinese, have navigated their (IMO) convoluted Alipay system, or are more savvy than me at buying direct from China, you're going to need a Taobao purchasing agent for this one. Let's not clog pages here hand-holding you through that process. Google it. YouTube it. Do your research. Learn about a purchasing agent's process. Check their commission rates and customer feedback. Here, let our very own WUS moderator AlbertaTime help:
> ...


Lol maybe it's time for you to open up shop and resell. I for sure wouldn't want to deal with purchasing agent. But want one


----------



## Sterimar (Jan 4, 2017)

kenaikat said:


> Just a quick CW update for those still awaiting shipping, my order from 1/16 finally shipped 11 days later.
> 
> And a deal that really seems appealing to me, even though I have no need for a dress watch. Someone posted this several days ago, but the drop on this Travis Leon with a Miyota 9015, double domed sapphire, and refined looks is expiring soon so some might want to take advantage.
> 
> ...


After deliberating for days I have finally decided to join the drop for a rose gold white dial one. I like the stainless steel white dial as well but can't justify buying 2 

️️️️️


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

TW and EWatches websites are online now, but have no watches listed. Weird.


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

taike said:


> Millbarge said:
> 
> 
> > Mine too...
> ...


My order and shipping are exactly the same as yours. I will let you know as soon as I get it.


----------



## tbs7777 (Jan 29, 2008)

DB0954A4 said:


> My order and shipping are exactly the same as yours. I will let you know as soon as I get it.


Same with me. Got mine already yesterday and it has the newest ratcheting clasp with the new "flag" logo.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

jk1492 said:


> I guess that's one of the risks of swimming in The Affordable waters, right? I like 75% discounts plus, but I guess I'll get burned sooner or later.


The Watchery will f'you coming or going. Take your pick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jvspin (Jun 26, 2014)

Long time reader but only second post.

First time buying a CW watch and thought their customer service was very responsive. I bought the CW jump hour first then wanted to add a strap. I asked how best to add the strap to the watch order without the shipping charges. They quickly sent me a paypal invoice.

The next day I added the Vintage C600 and just paid for the shipping but asked if it was possible to add it to my other order and refund me the shipping. They were cordial and quickly sent a refund.

I'm not bothered if the prices drop after my purchase. To me, it's the nature of this kind of sale where there is limited stock. If I waited to get a better price the ones I liked might have been gone.

However, if I paid significantly more because of inconsistent pricing on different web portals, I might ask them to make an adjustment.


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

tbs7777 said:


> DB0954A4 said:
> 
> 
> > My order and shipping are exactly the same as yours. I will let you know as soon as I get it.
> ...


Thanks for the information, I am really happy to hear that.


----------



## Prince Escalus (Jan 14, 2017)

w4tchnut said:


> Happy 2017 everyone.
> Let the spending begin, the Swiss watch industry needs our help.
> 
> Victorinox auto on the cheap. I have the chrono version and it's awesome.
> ...


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

thedius said:


> Same thing with ewatches.com but at least we get to see once again this wonderful banner:
> 
> View attachment 10668258
> 
> ...


Hopefully its not a hijacked site .


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

Robangel said:


> That's ridiculous. I don't think the court had it right. There's some resemblence, but it's not really close. I find the Swiss Legend version ugly and feel that Audemars Piguet lowered themselves by even claiming it was too close. Besides it's arguable that the Royal Oak ripped it's design from an 1800's era ship's port hole window.
> 
> When you see brands doing blatant copies, making so called 'homage' watches basically duplicating the Rolex Submariner and Omega 300 'Spectre' Bond watch (just for starters) it makes you wonder if they're asleep in the court.


Its far easier for them to "get" at Swiss Legend for this, they have more money than the micros, plus I dont think AP gives a toss about sub homages that much which are made in someones shed in some foreign country or back street warehouse. ;-) The big established ones are easier for them to target and to sue.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

thedius said:


> Now imagine the frenzy if all their unsold stock went up on a fire sale somehow, somewhere...


So many of us would lose our .....


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

taike said:


> Second one went for $215 several months back.


that would be a steal. zodiac, automatic, swiss made, diver, 215.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

KrisOK said:


> Nice watches, it's just not worth the hassle to deal with Taobao. Been there, done that, got the tee shirt.


a copycat for PP moonphase

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

$308.99 for PADI Turtle seems like a good price
New Seiko Padi Automatic Prospex Pepsi Turtle Divers 200M Men's Watch SRPA21 | eBay


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

That's strange, I think there are plenty of ways to get through this at SWI, they have a stock of watches - that's what matters. As for me it's a very strange to run out of business in a second if you have stock, a lot of watch shops here in suffered from the same (courts with brands for trademark uses etc) I think even without advertising, it will run ok for some time, I was planning to buy some from them this month and I'm sure there are a lot of people who was willing to do the same.)


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Millbarge said:


> $308.99 for PADI Turtle seems like a good price
> New Seiko Padi Automatic Prospex Pepsi Turtle Divers 200M Men's Watch SRPA21 | eBay


I don't need another Pepsi, PADI, Turtle, or Seiko for that matter... But that's such a great price!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

KirS124 said:


> As for me it's a very strange to run out of business in a second if you have stock...


You'd be shocked and terrified to see how economies are primarily built on small businesses who only know credit, and nothing about cash flow forecasts. Happens every day, constantly. They don't shut down until the check bounces finally force their lender to close up on them. That or they have their lights turned off, literally. You'd think people who know enough to start a business would know better, but it happens all around everyday.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> You'd be shocked and terrified to see how economies are primarily built on small businesses who only know credit, and nothing about cash flow forecasts. Happens every day, constantly. They don't shut down until the check bounces finally force their lender to close up on them. That or they have their lights turned off, literally. You'd think people who know enough to start a business would know better, but it happens all around everyday.


I understand that. Maybe it depends on laws in Russia, most of discount companies which run on loans and credits, or maybe under court and will a penalty, will do a trick it this situation - will sell all the stuff and the website to a recently opened new company before the "crash" and then bankrupt the old. Happens from time to time)


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

KirS124 said:


> That's strange, I think there are plenty of ways to get through this at SWI, they have a stock of watches - that's what matters. As for me it's a very strange to run out of business in a second if you have stock, a lot of watch shops here in suffered from the same (courts with brands for trademark uses etc) I think even without advertising, it will run ok for some time, I was planning to buy some from them this month and I'm sure there are a lot of people who was willing to do the same.)


Having stock doesn't necessarily mean a business owns that stock, actually in today's environment it would be a rarity. All too often a business owner doesn't make the decision to close down, as Robotaz accurately stated, it is a lender who comes in and shuts things down. The inventory will eventually be sold by the lender to recoup any losses and it will be interesting to see where it ends up. When it does show up, all hell will break loose on this forum and elsewhere in the market. Long term this hurts the industry but short term there will be some deals, it wrecks the market for a while but things normalize eventually. Some one will replace SWI in some form or fashion but it may never be quite the same.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

If "The Watchery" is really gone, then I guess this becomes a rare collectable! Perhaps, just in my dreams.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

From Watch Station: The style may not be for everyone, but the price is, well, pretty good for an automatic: $449 less 20% with promo code EXTRA20, less 5% from BF. Nets out at $342. Price includes shipping, too.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

kinglee said:


> If "The Watchery" is really gone, then I guess this becomes a rare collectable! Perhaps, just in my dreams.
> 
> View attachment 10674058


And as our local Kmart is going our of business too, guess I'll never have one, sob, sob...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

kinglee said:


> If "The Watchery" is really gone, then I guess this becomes a rare collectable! Perhaps, just in my dreams.
> 
> View attachment 10674058


And as our local Kmart is going out of business too, guess I'll never have one, sob, sob...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM has some great prices on Charriol watches. There are some automatics for $849.

This one is only $399. Considering what simple Charriol bracelets cost, that's a pretty good deal.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Robangel said:


> And as our local Kmart is going out of business too, guess I'll never have one, sob, sob...


The Swiss Legend STP1-11 watches are still $115 before coupons.

Kmart.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Edox automatic for $249 with code DMLESVAUB249

Edox Les Vauberts 80081-3-NIN Men's Watch , watches


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Luxury Watches | Buy the Best of Luxury Watches from The Watchery is back online and advertising their fire sales. Looks like it kicks-off at 3EST.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> So many of us would lose our .....


Marriages?


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

mannal said:


> Luxury Watches | Buy the Best of Luxury Watches from The Watchery is back online and advertising their fire sales. Looks like it kicks-off at 3EST.


The Open Vault Sales have always been at 3p on the weekends. Since there's no inventory listed, I don't think there's a fire sale happening especially over the weekend.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mannal said:


> Luxury Watches | Buy the Best of Luxury Watches from The Watchery is back online and advertising their fire sales. Looks like it kicks-off at 3EST.


Keep this in mind.


----------



## mart567 (Jan 2, 2017)

I've been following the SWI closures and I was surprised to have received just a minute ago a "Curated Just for You" email from WoW. 

Of course all of the links to items are a dead end.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

mart567 said:


> I've been following the SWI closures and I was surprised to have received just a minute ago a "Curated Just for You" email from WoW.
> 
> Of course all of the links to items are a dead end.


Those ads are generated by an email system, which usually has nothing to do with the website. Their automated "ad-bot" must still be functioning.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The Longines column-wheel chronograph dropped to $940.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B005GNTBVK/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

bought first watch from worldofwatches, entire SWI crashed. quite a causality.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

RyanD said:


> The Longines column-wheel chronograph dropped to $940.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B005GNTBVK/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


That's a nice deal. I'm becoming pretty knowledgeable about the warehouse deals and where to find value. That said, I haven't seen too much new inventory in the last few weeks. Do you know how often new items come in? There was a FC deal I missed out on which I'm still kicking myself over.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Timex Originals Poland for $56.00 at Timex ebay store. Valentine's Day 20% off coupon CUPID knocks it down to $44.80 with free shipping on orders over $75. Buy two! Polska wiecznie!

Originals Poland - Timex US


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

RyanD said:


> The Swiss Legend STP1-11 watches are still $115 before coupons.
> 
> Kmart.com


Pretty cool but 19mm thick...

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> The Swiss Legend STP1-11 watches are still $115 before coupons.
> 
> Kmart.com


These are the same as the parnis ones right ? Just different name.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Any good deals on the seiko flighty?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bullet3z (Mar 18, 2015)

ianwurn said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Watch Gecko having a January sale. FYI.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/special-offers.html


Thanks for that one. Don't forget to use the coupon code watchuseek at check out. I was surprised to see free international shipping from them too.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Did anything actually happen between 3-5pm with that SWi "Sale"?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Having stock doesn't necessarily mean a business owns that stock, actually in today's environment it would be a rarity. All too often a business owner doesn't make the decision to close down, as Robotaz accurately stated, it is a lender who comes in and shuts things down. The inventory will eventually be sold by the lender to recoup any losses and it will be interesting to see where it ends up. When it does show up, all hell will break loose on this forum and elsewhere in the market. Long term this hurts the industry but short term there will be some deals, it wrecks the market for a while but things normalize eventually. Some one will replace SWI in some form or fashion but it may never be quite the same.


I always assumed that much of what the GMs list on their websites is either held on consignment or needs to be ordered in. The latter is easy to tell, for example if the listing says "ships in 3-5 weeks" like many do on Jomashop, but the former is just a guess.

And a deal! Daily deal on Jomashop. This ($975) is not quite the best price I've seen for a RW SS Freelancer chrono, but I think it's close. The leather strap and folding clasp they use on these models are quite nice.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Don't know how great a deal this is but I saw the Frederique Constant Smartwatch at TJ Maxx for 399


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I probably would have grabbed it. Gonna check out 3 TX Maxx's tomorrow. Maybe I'll see one.



kl884347 said:


> Don't know how great a deal this is but I saw the Frederique Constant Smartwatch at TJ Maxx for 399


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

kl884347 said:


> Don't know how great a deal this is but I saw the Frederique Constant Smartwatch at TJ Maxx for 399


What state do you live in?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

kl884347 said:


> Don't know how great a deal this is but I saw the Frederique Constant Smartwatch at TJ Maxx for 399


where is this TJmaxx? Towson or Nottingham?


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Actually I was up near Harrisburg, trying to remember which one as I stopped by a couple. I'm pretty sure it's either the one in Carlisle PA or Hanover PA or Mechanicsburg. You could try calling ahead to make sure it's there.

Hanover (717) 646-0168
Carlisle - (717) 249-5486
Mechanicsburg (717) 691-7601

PS-the photo is from the web. The one I saw was in the box with instruction booklet. It's the only time I've ever seen a FC at a TJ Maxx!


Kirill Sergueev said:


> where is this TJmaxx? Towson or Nottingham?


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

My C60 Trident Pro is running about +12 seconds/day. It also is quite loud making a continual ticking noise that can be heard from about a foot away. The C60 Trident GMT on the other hand is only about +4 seconds/day and is dead silent even with my ear right near the watch. Is this normal behavior for a brand new Pro model? Thanks.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

@achernob I was in central PA area. Carlisle PA or Hanover PA, I can't remember which TJ Maxx I was at (Listed the phone numbers above).


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

mannal said:


> I probably would have grabbed it. Gonna check out 3 TX Maxx's tomorrow. Maybe I'll see one.


If it were in my budget range I probably would have too, but sadly I am limited to mostly fashion watches and ultra affordables . Hope someone snags it.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Alpina smart watch on Amazon warehouse for $283.18. Says it's in original packaging but manual is missing. Looks like a pretty good deal as they usually hover around $4-500.


----------



## thatsanicewatchdude (Nov 10, 2016)

Panzera Aquamarine on Massdrop, 12 styles:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/panzera-aquamarine-watch


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

It could due to movement characteristics, your c60 movement might be sw200, and c60 gmt definitely with eta2893.



Gannicus said:


> My C60 Trident Pro is running about +12 seconds/day. It also is quite loud making a continual ticking noise that can be heard from about a foot away. The C60 Trident GMT on the other hand is only about +4 seconds/day and is dead silent even with my ear right near the watch. Is this normal behavior for a brand new Pro model? Thanks.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

What size is your Pro? My white 43mm Pro is similar to your GMT and is incredibly quiet. You may want to check with CW if yours is 43mm.



Gannicus said:


> My C60 Trident Pro is running about +12 seconds/day. It also is quite loud making a continual ticking noise that can be heard from about a foot away. The C60 Trident GMT on the other hand is only about +4 seconds/day and is dead silent even with my ear right near the watch. Is this normal behavior for a brand new Pro model? Thanks.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Subscribed finally. Man you guys know how to find killer deals. Awesome thread.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Gannicus said:


> My C60 Trident Pro is running about +12 seconds/day. It also is quite loud making a continual ticking noise that can be heard from about a foot away. The C60 Trident GMT on the other hand is only about +4 seconds/day and is dead silent even with my ear right near the watch. Is this normal behavior for a brand new Pro model? Thanks.


In their lowest grades, the SW200/2824 is adjusted 2 positions, 2893 adjusted 4 positions--gives you a better chance at a more accurate watch.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Subscribed finally. Man you guys know how to find killer deals. Awesome thread.


Unsubscribe and never look back.. there's still time to save yourself!


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

How many times a day you people check this thread?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Continuous push notifications from tapatalk. It's the only way to keep up.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

will8 said:


> How many times a day you people check this thread?


Eleven.


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

will8 said:


> How many times a day you people check this thread?


Way, way too often.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sean779 said:


> In their lowest grades, the SW200/2824 is adjusted 2 positions, 2893 adjusted 4 positions--gives you a better chance at a more accurate watch.


My Trident runs about 18 seconds fast a day, which is in spec for the eta movement. Funny thing is most of my Seiko's run about 5 to 10 seconds plus. The three eta watches are all over 10. The four Seiko's are 4R36 movements.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbie Steadman (May 26, 2016)

How do i subscribe to this thread? or any way of getting update on good deals?


----------



## Sir Leech (Feb 12, 2016)

Robbie Steadman said:


> How do i subscribe to this thread? or any way of getting update on good deals?


Don't you just click thread tools and then click the subscribe to this thread option?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Robbie Steadman said:


> How do i subscribe to this thread? or any way of getting update on good deals?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Massdrop has the Atlantic Worldmaster 1888 GMT for $549.99 at the moment. $499 would be even better.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/atlantic-worldmaster-1888-gmt-watch?mode=guest_open


Atlantic
Movement: Automatic
Movement reference: 2893-2
Movt manufacturer: ETA
Case thickness: 11.7 mm
Case material: Stainless steel
Crystal material: Sapphire crystal
Case Back: See-through
Dial markers: Index and Arabic numerals
Water resistance: 50 m (164 ft)
Bracelet length: 7.7 in (19.5 cm)
Power reserve: 42 hrs
Case width: 42 mm
Case thickness: 11 mm
Lug width: 21 mm
Lug-to-lug width: 50 mm


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Oooh...I'm in love with this Oris Challenge International De Tourisme 1932 for $749 at Jomashop. I wonder if it comes in the proper presentation box with engraved Zippo lighter?

http://www.jomashop.com/oris-challenge-watch-733-7669-4084ls.html


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Thats a vey good looking oris...wish it was 40-42mm though!


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

I appreciate all the replies.



sharptools said:


> What size is your Pro? My white 43mm Pro is similar to your GMT and is incredibly quiet. You may want to check with CW if yours is 43mm.


Both of mine are 43mm.


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

hiro1963 said:


> Massdrop has the Atlantic Worldmaster 1888 GMT for $549.99 at the moment. $499 would be even better.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/atlantic-worldmaster-1888-gmt-watch?mode=guest_open
> 
> ...


That Worldmaster is a beauty. If Massdrop has the non-GMT version again I probably won't be able to resist.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

audiolab1 said:


> Oooh...I'm in love with this Oris Challenge International De Tourisme 1932 for $749 at Jomashop. I wonder if it comes in the proper presentation box with engraved Zippo lighter?
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/oris-challenge-watch-733-7669-4084ls.html
> 
> View attachment 10686258


Damn that looks nice. Literally said, "damn" while looking at your post. Checks a lot of boxes. Strongly considering...

I know this might be a weird thing to take issue with but the pregnant '4' just gets at me a little bit. I know it's the style but help me out here...I'm grasping at reasons to not buy this. Let me take a walk and calm down for a minute.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

audiolab1 said:


> Oooh...I'm in love with this Oris Challenge International De Tourisme 1932 for $749 at Jomashop. I wonder if it comes in the proper presentation box with engraved Zippo lighter?
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/oris-challenge-watch-733-7669-4084ls.html
> 
> View attachment 10686258


You can always shoot them a message and ask but I assume it does. I bought an Oris BC4 from them a few weeks ago and it came with all of the properly matching factory boxes/papers.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Hit 4 TJ Maxx's today. I did find a Filson GMT for $169 (passed) but that's about it for deals.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks like Amazon has 8.5% cash back on watches through b-frugal right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I really struggle to see how the BeFrugal etc business model works. It's not like the majority of people using it are being driven to the sellers website through BeFrugal - they're just clipping the ticket through helping people pay less 

So it's a win for the consumer, a win for BeFrugal, and an abject and total loss for the actual vendor, who gets nothing except profit erosion. So why do they bother participating?

It's not even a case of moving more boxes = making more money, unless they sell literally 50% more units due to giving a discount for BeFrugal to offset the decreased profit. Which I doubt.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I really struggle to see how the BeFrugal etc business model works. It's not like the majority of people using it are being driven to the sellers website through BeFrugal - they're just clipping the ticket through helping people pay less
> 
> So it's a win for the consumer, a win for BeFrugal, and an abject and total loss for the actual vendor, who gets nothing except profit erosion. So why do they bother participating?
> 
> It's not even a case of moving more boxes = making more money, unless they sell literally 50% more units due to giving a discount for BeFrugal to offset the decreased profit. Which I doubt.


Can't win if you don't play? Fear of lost traffic could be one reason. Especially if the click through sites have lots of numbers and the retailer doesn't have, e.g., staff that understands those data well. Lots of small internet retailers are very small businesses.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I really struggle to see how the BeFrugal etc business model works. It's not like the majority of people using it are being driven to the sellers website through BeFrugal - they're just clipping the ticket through helping people pay less


In relative terms, it's cheap traffic driven to the site and you only pay if the customer buys. If you look at other methods of driving traffic (adwords as a simple example) you pay (a potentially high price) just for them to click to your site (and maybe never make a purchase).

WUS'ers (and especially most people on this thread) are the opposite of most shoppers. We find what we want, then shop for details. I think the "average" BeFrugal / Ebates shopper is the opposite. Then get an email that "abc or xyz" has double cash back and that drives them to the site to buy stuff they had no intention of buying.

If the sellers were not making money, they would stop.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I really struggle to see how the BeFrugal etc business model works. It's not like the majority of people using it are being driven to the sellers website through BeFrugal - they're just clipping the ticket through helping people pay less
> 
> So it's a win for the consumer, a win for BeFrugal, and an abject and total loss for the actual vendor, who gets nothing except profit erosion. So why do they bother participating?
> 
> It's not even a case of moving more boxes = making more money, unless they sell literally 50% more units due to giving a discount for BeFrugal to offset the decreased profit. Which I doubt.


If they can afford to cut in sites for referring traffic, they can afford to pay out the same, but partially to the consumer. In this case, it works more like a coupon. It's something that not everyone uses or has the time and motivation to find, but it can make the difference between a sale and no sale for some customers.

The retailer gets to sell at a higher profit margin for wealthy customers who don't want to bother finding rebates or coupons, but still make sales to people who wouldn't buy at the listed price.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has the 42mm Momentum White Dial 1M-SP10W7S for $40.16 + $7.11 Shipping 
This is the lowest price according to Camel. Only 2 in stock.
This has a screw down crown and hacking.

Edit - Someone bought one & the price jumped to $120.00 + $7.11 Shipping!!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Redback said:


> Amazon has the 42mm Momentum White Dial 1M-SP10W7S for $40.16 + $7.11 Shipping
> This is the lowest price according to Camel. Only 2 in stock.
> This has a screw down crown and hacking.


It is quartz. Think all quartz movements hack. Never saw one that didn't.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Redback said:


> Amazon has the 42mm Momentum White Dial 1M-SP10W7S for $40.16  + $7.11 Shipping
> This is the lowest price according to Camel. Only 2 in stock.
> This has a screw down crown and hacking.


For less than 50 bucks, that's a 
nice looking watch and at 42mm 
the case sized well.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

mart567 said:


> I've been following the SWI closures and I was surprised to have received just a minute ago a "Curated Just for You" email from WoW.
> 
> Of course all of the links to items are a dead end.


The e-mails are usually automated weeks in advance to be sent out. There will be more of these in the coming weeks.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bulova Accu-Swiss automatic chronograph for $236.39. Probably an SW500 movement.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Bulova Accu-Swiss automatic chronograph for $236.39. Probably an SW500 movement.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


Says used, but being a warehouse deal it's probably like new. I really like the small seconds are there, but minimized stylistically. Nice sunburst dial. I really like it. Smoking deal for someone.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Double post.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

WTM said:


> For less than 50 bucks, that's a
> nice looking watch and at 42mm
> the case sized well.


I bought a Momentum Base Layer from Amazon for $63 a few weeks ago. Didn't know too much about the brand but did some reading on WUS and it seems pretty universally liked. Gotta say I love the Base Layer. Such a cool watch. I imagine the white watch mentioned above is a spectacular bargain, too.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Bulova Accu-Swiss automatic chronograph for $236.39. Probably an SW500 movement.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


Already gone lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

audiolab1 said:


> Oooh...I'm in love with this Oris Challenge International De Tourisme 1932 for $749 at Jomashop. I wonder if it comes in the proper presentation box with engraved Zippo lighter?
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/oris-challenge-watch-733-7669-4084ls.html
> 
> View attachment 10686258


Love the needle end on the hands. 
Proper length too.

Buy buy buy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

interesting that Amazon warehouse now has the Baume back listed that I returned because the watch didn't work properly. It would stop moving after about 20 minutes.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jk1492 said:


> interesting that Amazon warehouse now has the Baume back listed that I returned because the watch didn't work properly. It would stop moving after about 20 minutes.


Lovely. Thanks for letting everyone know.

Are you familiar with Walmart's practices of accepting known defect probability and using customers to vet the junk with their liberal return policy? I've always suspected Amazon had used that model and that their CS was part of making it all work. I don't trust Amazon or Walmart.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Looks like Amazon has 8.5% cash back on watches through b-frugal right now.


Since Amazon raised my cash/credit back on my Amazon Rewards credit card to 5%, this gives me a nice 13.5% back though the BeFrugal rebate might not trigger and if and when it doesn't, there is no recourse according to BeFrugal.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

DAGAZ has a 25% off Chinese New Year Sale on their Benrus Type II homage. Normally $450 USD down to $337.

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD. (scroll to the bottom)


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> jk1492 said:
> 
> 
> > interesting that Amazon warehouse now has the Baume back listed that I returned because the watch didn't work properly. It would stop moving after about 20 minutes.
> ...


It's GOT to be the same watch. Classica GMT.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Looks like Amazon has 8.5% cash back on watches through b-frugal right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm at 0% success with getting BeFrugal credit from Amazon, and they specifically tell you they can't investigate and fix Amazon claims. I wouldn't let a BeFrugal credit be my main reason for making a buy through Amazon.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

With the SWI debacle I'll now consider purchases at the initial cost, not the after-cash-back total. Maybe should have been doing it all along. I've been watching $1,000 Mido on Amazon and 8.5% cash back is $85. Likely enough to get me to jump before the current environment of questioning the reliability of cash back. Sucks :-(


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Redback said:


> Amazon has the 42mm Momentum White Dial 1M-SP10W7S for $40.16 + $7.11 Shipping
> This is the lowest price according to Camel. Only 2 in stock.
> This has a screw down crown and hacking.


I think Momentum makes great watches, and that's certainly a bargain, but it would take me 5 minutes of intense squinting to figure out what time it is.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Regarding SWI - did I miss something is it verified they are gone? that's pretty sketchy if they are-



Tanker G1 said:


> With the SWI debacle I'll now consider purchases at the initial cost, not the after-cash-back total. Maybe should have been doing it all along. I've been watching $1,000 Mido on Amazon and 8.5% cash back is $85. Likely enough to get me to jump before the current environment of questioning the reliability of cash back. Sucks :-(


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> I think Momentum makes great watches, and that's certainly a bargain, but it would take me 5 minutes of intense squinting to figure out what time it is.


No doubt. Got my son a white dial Steelix when they were available. Great watch with contrast. But that Momentum? Gets a D on visibility.


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

RTea said:


> You can always shoot them a message and ask but I assume it does. I bought an Oris BC4 from them a few weeks ago and it came with all of the properly matching factory boxes/papers.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Mine did not, and I returned it.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> With the SWI debacle I'll now consider purchases at the initial cost, not the after-cash-back total. Maybe should have been doing it all along. I've been watching $1,000 Mido on Amazon and 8.5% cash back is $85. Likely enough to get me to jump before the current environment of questioning the reliability of cash back. Sucks :-(


$85 difference makes you jump on a $1000 luxury item you don't need in the first place? Are you buying the watch or the deal?

it's like that sign I saw at a Bentley dealer once. "You know, $232K is too much but I can't say no for only $220K!".


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

nordwulf said:


> $85 difference makes you jump on a $1000 luxury item you don't need in the first place? Are you buying the watch or the deal?


Sometimes the difference determines who you buy it from. Also, some people enjoy the satisfaction of getting things at bottom dollar. Luxury items intrinsically aren't needed so by your logic no one should ever buy a nice watch.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Boding said:


> Also, some people enjoy the satisfaction of getting things at bottom dollar.


I think that's why many of us are here. 

I like a great deal but recently have been questioning my addiction to a good deal.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

Boding said:


> Sometimes the difference determines who you buy it from. Also, some people enjoy the satisfaction of getting things at bottom dollar. Luxury items intrinsically aren't needed so by your logic no one should ever buy a nice watch.


That isn't really what he is saying. He is asking a very valid question for this thread.

"Are you buying that watch because it is a deal? Or are you buying that watch because you want it, and that deal is the best price?"

Those are WILDLY different things. You should never buy for reason number one, unless you are a serious watch flipper doing it to make a buck.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh wow! They put the Fortis heritage I returned back on too--- the chrono was totally broken. I taped a large note on the box that said "DO NOT SELL THIS- IT HAS TO GO BACK TO FORTIS FOR REPAIRS- CHRONOGRAPH DOES NOT FUNCTION" ---- I can't believe they put it back for sale!!! It's just going to keep going back and forth lol



jk1492 said:


> interesting that Amazon warehouse now has the Baume back listed that I returned because the watch didn't work properly. It would stop moving after about 20 minutes.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

Karkarov said:


> That isn't really what he is saying. He is asking a very valid question for this thread.
> 
> "Are you buying that watch because it is a deal? Or are you buying that watch because you want it, and that deal is the best price?"
> 
> Those are WILDLY different things. You should never buy for reason number one, unless you are a serious watch flipper doing it to make a buck.


I understood the meaning and I beg to differ. I've bought watches in my collection that I didn't want until it hit a price point in which it was too good of a deal to pass up. For me, discounts can justify how much you want a watch. Watches originally out of budget and not in consideration can easily fit nicely into the budget and collection with enough discounts.

Isn't that why we're all here eyeing this thread? I'm only trying to make the case that yes a 8.5% discount can determine if a watch is worth buying.


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

Question on the C60 Trident GMT. My GMT hand is about 6 minutes slow. Is there a way to manually align that or is that within normal spec?


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Gannicus said:


> Question on the C60 Trident GMT. My GMT hand is about 6 minutes slow. Is there a way to manually align that or is that within normal spec?


Unfortunately it would need to go back or to a watchmaker to have the hand taken off and re-seated in the proper position. For hands, I would say that "within spec" would be within a hair out of alignment.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Slant said:


> DAGAZ has a 25% off Chinese New Year Sale on their Benrus Type II homage. Normally $450 USD down to $337.
> 
> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD. (scroll to the bottom)


Awesome watches and I love mine...
if i had any complaints it would be that the machining on the crown is a little sharp, 
just something to be aware of if you are sensitive to that kind of thing.


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Gannicus said:


> Question on the C60 Trident GMT. My GMT hand is about 6 minutes slow. Is there a way to manually align that or is that within normal spec?


That doesn't seem too bad. I've seen a fair few ETA GMT movements 30+ minutes out.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't think I posted a kickstarter before, but this beauty seems like a steal imo; too bad it's just above my 40mm upper threshold, 42mm. The Draken Tugela is available preorder prices start at $350 NZD (approx $250 USD) plus $45 NZD for shipping.


----------



## lucasvp (Feb 28, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> I don't think I posted a kickstarter before, but this beauty seems like a steal imo; too bad it's just above my 40mm upper threshold, 42mm. The Draken Tugela is available preorder prices start at $350 NZD (approx $250 USD) plus $45 NZD for shipping.
> 
> View attachment 10696802


Seems interesting

Enviado de meu SM-A710M usando Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Boding said:


> I understood the meaning and I beg to differ. I've bought watches in my collection that I didn't want until it hit a price point in which it was too good of a deal to pass up. For me, discounts can justify how much you want a watch. Watches originally out of budget and not in consideration can easily fit nicely into the budget and collection with enough discounts.
> 
> Isn't that why we're all here eyeing this thread? I'm only trying to make the case that yes a 8.5% discount can determine if a watch is worth buying.


Exactly. I wouldn't have it in my Amazon watch list without a chance of buying it. I put it there and wait for a deal to consider the cost/value relationship like all of us do. I don't spend more than $1k on any watch so yes, $85 puts it under that self-imposed threshold and could make me purchase. Been watching the PADI for a while but haven't bit yet as I think the price is too high for a 4R36. Been watching the Seastrongs for months waiting on the right deal. Passed on many recent great deals because the watches were meh.

Getting a great deal on a watch you love with both factors considered is what we're shooting for yes?


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

Millbarge said:


> Awesome watches and I love mine...
> if i had any complaints it would be that the machining on the crown is a little sharp,
> just something to be aware of if you are sensitive to that kind of thing.


I scrolled down, I didnt see a sub homage for that price.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Two disclaimers before this deal:
> 
> 1. Don't even attempt the website unless you have a good translating software/browser. I like Google Chrome for this purpose, myself.
> ]


You can use spreenow as a buying agent. You do pay 10% fee though

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

Long Island Watch is having a sale on the generation 2 Orient Bambino.

Silly name but $117 seems like a bargain for a nice looking watch with hand winding and hacking.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> Exactly. I wouldn't have it in my Amazon watch list without a chance of buying it. I put it there and wait for a deal to consider the cost/value relationship like all of us do. I don't spend more than $1k on any watch so yes, $85 puts it under that self-imposed threshold and could make me purchase. Been watching the PADI for a while but haven't bit yet as I think the price is too high for a 4R36. Been watching the Seastrongs for months waiting on the right deal. Passed on many recent great deals because the watches were meh.
> 
> Getting a great deal on a watch you love with both factors considered is what we're shooting for yes?


yeah, I'm more like this. I rarely fall in love with ONE specific watch. I tend to like a few similar pieces and then wait for the right deal. Right now I have two very broad categories that I'm looking at - there could be 4-5 different brands and 12 different models that fit the criteria. I have a random rule of thumb that it needs to be X% less than Joma.


----------



## jacbergey (May 23, 2016)

AceRimmer said:


> Long Island Watch is having a sale on the generation 2 Orient Bambino.
> 
> Silly name but $117 seems like a bargain for a nice looking watch with hand winding and hacking.


Been wanting to purchase a Bambino v2 for a while now. Good deal, got one with cream dial/blue hands. Thanks!


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hello,

Has anyone received their CW Trident who ordered on 1/16?

I ordered 1/16, got shipment notification on 1/26 (to California) but the tracking number doesn't come back with any info when inputted into Royal Mail or USPS....

Just wondering whether this was unusual...Never waited this long (now 2 weeks) to receive a watch...


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

dart1214 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone received their CW Trident who ordered on 1/16?
> 
> ...


10 days order to ship seems right on time for CW. Expect 2 weeks before you receive it in SoCal as it can sometimes sit in a US customs warehouse for up to a week.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

dart1214 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone received their CW Trident who ordered on 1/16?
> 
> ...


Mine finally made it to Indianapolis today (it was stuck in customs in NY for about 3 days) so it should be delivered tomorrow. I just googled royal mail tracking and cut and paste the tracking number in there, then clicked on the link for their partner and that tracks it through USPS.

Quick edit: Don't click on the "Track your order" link in the email, it does nothing.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> I don't think I posted a kickstarter before, but this beauty seems like a steal imo; too bad it's just above my 40mm upper threshold, 42mm. The Draken Tugela is available preorder prices start at $350 NZD (approx $250 USD) plus $45 NZD for shipping.
> 
> View attachment 10696802


I'm tempted but I really wish it had a 9015.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> 10 days order to ship seems right on time for CW. Expect 2 weeks before you receive it in SoCal as it can sometimes sit in a US customs warehouse for up to a week.





Rogco said:


> Mine finally made it to Indianapolis today (it was stuck in customs in NY for about 3 days) so it should be delivered tomorrow. I just googled royal mail tracking and cut and paste the tracking number in there, then clicked on the link for their partner and that tracks it through USPS.
> 
> Quick edit: Don't click on the "Track your order" link in the email, it does nothing.


Thanks for the quick replies, guys.

Rogco, I just tried that method and nothing came up as well. Hope it shipped lol.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

dart1214 said:


> Thanks for the quick replies, guys.
> 
> Rogco, I just tried that method and nothing came up as well. Hope it shipped lol.


I think that means you're screwed!


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

dart1214 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone received their CW Trident who ordered on 1/16?
> 
> ...


It's Chris Ward. It'll come when it comes.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Rogco said:


> I think that means you're screwed!


Oh well. If it doesn't come for some reason, I guess I will get a refund, and money for next purchase!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

AceRimmer said:


> Long Island Watch is having a sale on the generation 2 Orient Bambino.
> 
> Silly name but $117 seems like a bargain for a nice looking watch with hand winding and hacking.


thanks for the pointer.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

It's very quiet in this thread after Thewatchery shut down....


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

thechin said:


> It's very quiet in this thread after Thewatchery shut down....


Depending on what happens to their remaining stock, things could get very interesting around here...

That might take a while though.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

For anyone thinking of buying the Bambino. 

This is a good looking $115 watch. Just go into it with that understanding and you should be okay. I bought that watch in the hay-day of Bambino fever and the way everyone would talk about it led me to believe that i was buying a diamond in the rough. I thought it would be the deal of the century. I found a deal for $110 and was sorely dissapointed when the watch did not punch above its price tag. It isn't a bad watch by any means but I had my expectations too high so I sold it within days of receiving it.


----------



## mpreston (May 4, 2015)

I agree with you totally about the Bambino, I wasn't impressed at all. But my wife liked it so she wears it now or I would of sold it off.


valuewatchguy said:


> For anyone thinking of buying the Bambino.
> 
> This is a good looking $115 watch. Just go into it with that understanding and you should be okay. I bought that watch in the hay-day of Bambino fever and the way everyone would talk about it led me to believe that i was buying a diamond in the rough. I thought it would be the deal of the century. I found a deal for $110 and was sorely dissapointed when the watch did not punch above its price tag. It isn't a bad watch by any means but I had my expectations too high so I sold it within days of receiving it.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

patrolmi said:


> Oh wow! They put the Fortis heritage I returned back on too--- the chrono was totally broken. I taped a large note on the box that said "DO NOT SELL THIS- IT HAS TO GO BACK TO FORTIS FOR REPAIRS- CHRONOGRAPH DOES NOT FUNCTION" ---- I can't believe they put it back for sale!!! It's just going to keep going back and forth lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like i said before i work for amazon and the people receiving and shipping your items are tierd, overworked and some are simple numbskulls scanning away stuff like robots. Amazon has stupid system called "hourly rate" meaning x amount of items you process in an hour. Lot of times anything done out of ordinary like checking a item more then visually means calling an area manager who might be busy and not show up for 5-10 minutes which eats into employees "rate". So lots time it is scan scan scan and then..........yes you guessed it more scan lol.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks like WOW is back on line


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

But amazon return policy is great so just return what don't like.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I've been watching for an affordable single-hand watch and found this Slow watch on Amazon Warehouse for under $100. It's Swiss made with a quartz GMT movement used to drive the single 24-hour hand. It came with a very soft calf leather strap.

Apologies for the glare spot. It was the only way I could get the dial texture to show up in the photo.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Jaysembhi said:


> patrolmi said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow! They put the Fortis heritage I returned back on too--- the chrono was totally broken. I taped a large note on the box that said "DO NOT SELL THIS- IT HAS TO GO BACK TO FORTIS FOR REPAIRS- CHRONOGRAPH DOES NOT FUNCTION" ---- I can't believe they put it back for sale!!! It's just going to keep going back and forth lol
> ...


And I forgot to mention that 99% of employees who are are processing returns and shipping items have no clue what a "chronograph" is LMAO.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

RyanD said:


> I've been watching for an affordable single-hand watch and found this on Amazon Warehouse for under $100. It's Swiss made with a quartz GMT movement used to drive the single 24-hour hand. It came with a very soft calf leather strap.
> 
> Apologies for the glare spot. It was the only way I could get the dial texture to show up in the photo.
> 
> View attachment 10701434


Interesting how the 0 is at the 6 o'clock position. Do you happen to have the link to this watch?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

raheelc said:


> Interesting how the 0 is at the 6 o'clock position. Do you happen to have the link to this watch?


https://www.amazon.com/slow-05-one-hand-Silver-leather/dp/B015D5CIAQ


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

jmarkpatton said:


> Looks like WOW is back on line


About 27 watches on the site.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Got this from CWS the other day. I like the look a lot. Reminds me of a Vulcain Cricket without the whole alarm thing. While it was NOS, I think $333 was a good price for a GMT Alpina Startimer.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

dart1214 said:


> Thanks for the quick replies, guys.
> 
> Rogco, I just tried that method and nothing came up as well. Hope it shipped lol.


That's odd, the track your order link in my email does work, takes me to the royal post "despatched" page, which after a couple of clicks will get me to the USPS tracking of it. Mine shipped the 25th and got out of customs in NYC today.


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

WOW's 'Company Information' is dead on mobile.. 

I hope they aren't still actually processing new orders, are they refunding outstanding returns?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

dart1214 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone received their CW Trident who ordered on 1/16?
> 
> ...


Mine showed up today via registered mail...jammed into the mailbox, dented box and all.

Jackwad USPS worker just left it in there even though it was supposed to be signed for.

Tracking information still shows "In transit".


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

At least you guys get tracking... Royal Mail doesn't have tracking in Canada... I have zero idea where mine is.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

cfcfan81 said:


> Got this from CWS the other day. I like the look a lot. Reminds me of a Vulcain Cricket without the whole alarm thing. While it was NOS, I think $333 was a good price for a GMT Alpina Startimer.


That looks great and glad to hear all is well with it! Curious to know what on it is actually lumed, and how is the lume?


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Strmwatch said:


> dart1214 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


. Hope they do that with mine or else I'll spend another week trying to track down the failed delivery!


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> That looks great and glad to hear all is well with it! Curious to know what on it is actually lumed, and how is the lume?


Hour and minute hands and the large numbers (1-12).

The lume is ok. I have had a couple other alpinas, and my expectations for them are a little less than middle of the pack.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Strange. I tried several ways. Typing in the tracking number, cutting and pasting, googling the Royal Mail tracking page....nothing. I guess I will just wait and eventually it will show up I suppose.

EDIT: Emailed CW to inquire yesterday. Now package shows up in Royal Mail tracking as having been collected 1/31 at the Greenford Mail Center. I guess it is on its way now. 



Wristwatching said:


> That's odd, the track your order link in my email does work, takes me to the royal post "despatched" page, which after a couple of clicks will get me to the USPS tracking of it. Mine shipped the 25th and got out of customs in NYC today.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dart1214 said:


> Strange. I tried several ways. Typing in the tracking number, cutting and pasting, googling the Royal Mail tracking page....nothing. I guess I will just wait and eventually it will show up I suppose.


Once they sent me a tracking number with two numbers transposed. Didn't stop the mailman.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Jaysembhi said:


> And I forgot to mention that 99% of employees who are are processing returns and shipping items have no clue what a "chronograph" is LMAO.


Sorry it's not a deal post. Do you have any idea on why some sellers ship some watches internationally while some of their watches won't ship internationally? Provided it's the same seller. Thanks. 


cfcfan81 said:


> Got this from CWS the other day. I like the look a lot. Reminds me of a Vulcain Cricket without the whole alarm thing. While it was NOS, I think $333 was a good price for a GMT Alpina Startimer.


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

dart1214 said:


> Strange. I tried several ways. Typing in the tracking number, cutting and pasting, googling the Royal Mail tracking page....nothing. I guess I will just wait and eventually it will show up I suppose.


i had exactly the same issues. I did notice that the site stated that they were having tracking problems that would be resolved by tomorrow, but I guess it gets here when it gets here. I'll let you know when it shows up.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This one isn't a particularly great deal; the watch is just a little hard to find these days. Seiko Presage SRPB07J1. That makes my 3-6-9-12 neurons quite excited. $260.

CYMA 100rd BB SPEED LOADER AIRSOFT RIFLE GUN PISTOL AEG AEP BBs MAGAZINE | eBay


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The double-post grinch got me.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Everyone talking about the 16th. Lmao. I ordered on the 23rd. By the time it comes, I'll be pleasantly surprised.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## Souldrop (Aug 30, 2015)

cfcfan81 said:


> Got this from CWS the other day. I like the look a lot. Reminds me of a Vulcain Cricket without the whole alarm thing. While it was NOS, I think $333 was a good price for a GMT Alpina Startimer.


That's a great looking watch at a good price


----------



## poopmat (Apr 1, 2013)

Can we please stick to posting deals, is this a CW gripe tread or are we talking watch deals? In the last month we have heard nothing but constant crying about slow CW shipping. Please start another thread or could the mods do something about this
thanks


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

poopmat said:


> Can we please stick to posting deals, is this a CW gripe tread or are we talking watch deals? In the last month we have heard nothing but constant crying about slow CW shipping. Please start another thread or could the mods do something about this
> thanks


Or you could just ignore it, unless it's physically hurting you.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

poopmat said:


> Can we please stick to posting deals, is this a CW gripe tread or are we talking watch deals? In the last month we have heard nothing but constant crying about slow CW shipping. Please start another thread or could the mods do something about this
> thanks


Crazy thing is, I think the cw posts are a reflection of the fact there haven't been that many deals. Add to that the whole SWI situation. There just haven't been that many deals to post.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

poopmat said:


> Can we please stick to posting deals, is this a CW gripe tread or are we talking watch deals? In the last month we have heard nothing but constant crying about slow CW shipping. Please start another thread or could the mods do something about this
> thanks


Would you like to discuss their new logo?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Would you like to discuss their new logo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


LMAO.. I'm glad I got one when I did!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I like ice cream.


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for the TJ Maxx tip. I finally got around to going to all 4 local stores (luckily one is 'close' to work and the other two are on sides of town I end up on often). Wasn't until I visited the last one (in a dicey part of town) did I finally come across one of these. They had two, same model, at two different prices (??) $129 and $119. The one I wanted was the more expensive of the two. I wasn't trying to be difficult, but I asked the sales clerk why they were priced differently. The only cosmetic difference was the one I wanted the second hand hit (nearly) all of the indices, while the other hit virtually none. I asked if she would reduce the one I wanted to $119 and she said no. Nor could she tell me why they were priced differently other than "If they come in at different times that happens." I asked if I could talk to a manager and got a TON of attitude, "Fine, but she's just going to tell you what I told you." Even after I'd already explained about the second hand she asks," Are you going to buy both?" I tell her ,"No." To which she resonds, "Then I don't see what the problem is.." Whatever, lady...

Lo and behold, I tell the manager the same thing, she took the watches to the front desk, made a call, and reduced the price. At least SHE had decent customer service...

Either way, I'm happy with the purchase. Shinola's rep here notwithstanding, it's a brand I don't own, a different colorway to add to the collection, and currently holds the title of brightest lume in the watch box.

Thanks, again.












achernob said:


> I try to check my local TJ Maxx every week or two. My local store (Northbrook, IL) had theirs on clearance. Bought two at $119 ea. Not sure if I'll keep both.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

ToXic said:


> Or you could just ignore it, unless it's physically hurting you.


From our rules: 7. *Please limit off-topic posts*, and mark them clearly as such ("OT" in the subject line, and/or the OT or coffee cup icon). Please do not initiate or participate in political or religious debates. Also, consider whether WatchUseek's Public Forum or The Café might be a more appropriate place for your post.

Let's dispense with the thread-jacking and get it back on topic please.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

poopmat said:


> Can we please stick to posting deals, is this a CW gripe tread or are we talking watch deals? In the last month we have heard nothing but constant crying about slow CW shipping. Please start another thread or could the mods do something about this
> thanks





CMSgt Bo said:


> From our rules: 7. *Please limit off-topic posts*, and mark them clearly as such ("OT" in the subject line, and/or the OT or coffee cup icon). Please do not initiate or participate in political or religious debates. Also, consider whether WatchUseek's Public Forum or The Café might be a more appropriate place for your post.
> 
> Let's dispense with the thread-jacking and get it back on topic please.


Thank you, gentlemen.
Here's a good looking ana-digi Casio (AQ164W-7AV) on Amazon for only $13.69! What's not to love?








Looks like it will wear small for a 43.5mm, and I bet it would upgrade nicely with a black mesh bracelet.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Also would look good on a black pvd bracelet, the Seiko SKS439 Chrono at Ashford for $112 - $47 off with coupon code *SDCHRONO64* in cart = *$65* shipped. Amazon with Ashford has it for $69 but it's $83+ elsewhere.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I recently bought a blue Bulova Accutron II Snorkel from Certified Watch Store, only a day before the (slightly better) ebay deal popped up here, but I meant to post it anyway.

They're now out of blue ones but they do have the PVD model on clearance for a fair bit less again at US$129. There's also an additional 5% off with CLEAR5.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Limeybastard said:


> I scrolled down, I didnt see a sub homage for that price.


Just Type II homages and they are still there last i checked...

just looked and ONLY ONE LEFT!!! Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

Ive got a Type 2 and a Thunderbolt and a few of his TII-TYPHOON's already so personally I am waiting on him to have a sale on his newer Aurora


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

dart1214 said:


> Thanks for the quick replies, guys.
> 
> Rogco, I just tried that method and nothing came up as well. Hope it shipped lol.


Try this:

https://www.trackingex.com/usps-tra...edium=cpc&utm_term=usps&utm_campaign=sitelink


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Did anyone check The Watchery sale last night after 7:30pm EST? I know the sale was from 7-11 supposedly but it didn't give a date when it started or anything. I checked it around 7:30 and nothing was posted for sale


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> For anyone thinking of buying the Bambino.
> 
> This is a good looking $115 watch. Just go into it with that understanding and you should be okay. I bought that watch in the hay-day of Bambino fever and the way everyone would talk about it led me to believe that i was buying a diamond in the rough. I thought it would be the deal of the century. I found a deal for $110 and was sorely dissapointed when the watch did not punch above its price tag. It isn't a bad watch by any means but I had my expectations too high so I sold it within days of receiving it.


Horses for courses and very subjective. Loads of people like them for the value.


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

A (very) rare deal for us Italians, and for EU dwellers. Amazon.it has the MoonWatch on strap for € 353,00.
I know it doesn't look that good of a deal for US citizens, but I assure you I've never seen it lower
https://www.amazon.it/Bulova-96B251...d=1485868003&sr=8-1&keywords=bulova+moonwatch









Picture stolen from the web


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

A (very) rare deal for us Italians, and for EU dwellers. Amazon.it has the MoonWatch on strap for € 353,00.
I know it doesn't look that good of a deal for US citizens, but I assure you I've never seen it lower
https://www.amazon.it/Bulova-96B251...d=1485868003&sr=8-1&keywords=bulova+moonwatch

View attachment 10706802


Picture stolen from the web


----------



## haroldship (Jan 26, 2017)

Long Island Watches has Orient Bambino 2nd generation for $117


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Originally Posted by *will8*  
How many times a day you people check this thread?



tanksndudes said:


> Eleven.


Can't you just make ten bigger?


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

jisham said:


> Originally Posted by *will8*
> How many times a day you people check this thread?
> 
> Can't you just make ten bigger?


Good lawd, i check it like 20 times a day but never bought anything yet :-(

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

Limeybastard said:


> Good lawd, i check it like 20 times a day but never bought anything yet :-(
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


You're doing it wrong then.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

^^^ it would be nice if other useless posts can be eliminated from this thread as well. The 3 previous posts didn't add anything beisdes the posters hearing themselves talk..


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> ^^^ it would be nice if other useless posts can be eliminated from this thread as well. The 3 previous posts didn't add anything beisdes the posters hearing themselves talk..


good thing this post was so helpful ....


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> Gemnation has a 75% off sale for Anonimo. Just pick up this Anonimo from Gemnation. The price is 805 after 7% Befrugal rebate.Very interesting style especially for the crown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone buy and receive this watch?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> ^^^ it would be nice if other useless posts can be eliminated from this thread as well. The 3 previous posts didn't add anything beisdes the posters hearing themselves talk..


See, that strikes me as different than the incessant Christopher Ward "did yours ship yet?" talk, and the general CW chat, which clearly should go to its own thread, as it's become quite lengthy and singularly focused.

Every thread on this board features discussion and interaction about watches. Yet some want to turn this thread into a bloodless recitation of deals and links: Place your deal on the soup counter, step three steps sideways, etc. What's particularly annoying about that is, they're basically saying, "You people who are doing the work of finding bargains for me, I don't like the way you're doing it. Shape up."

Let me direct those that want that to slickdeals.net. Just read and click the deals (and, if you like, gripe about how unimpressive they are in the comments section, like everybody else there).

There's a little sub-community of obsessive bargain hunters, and this is the thread we live in on WUS. I, for one, enjoy the interaction. But it seems to drive some batty. So long as it's kept _somewhat_ in check, I'm not sure it's a problem.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I have nothing against interaction and posts that are not directly related to deals. It's just the posts that don't add anything useful to the conversation.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> I have nothing against interaction and posts that are not directly related to deals. It's just the posts that don't add anything useful to the conversation.


And I wasn't intending to single you out. This has just come up before.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

The gooroo just listed 1 blue Glycine Double Twelve on the bay. I have the exact one and I was very happy the purchase.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> ....Place your deal on the soup counter, step three steps sideways, etc....


No deal for you!


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> Anyone buy and receive this watch?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I ordered one and still waiting for it.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This seems like a good price... Jomashop has the Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Professional Diver with dark blue dial, model BN0151-09L, for $144.99 and free shipping with coupon code 'GOOGLE5'

http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bn0151-09l.html


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

nordwulf said:


> I have nothing against interaction and posts that are not directly related to deals. It's just the posts that don't add anything useful to the conversation.


Depends on the matter and depends on your perspective. I can easily see comments on CW's customer service being useful to those folks who have never bought from the brand, but are interested in its products. I can also see how comments on a particular watch mentioned in the thread can also be helpful. While I understand that you don't see it that way, keep in mind that what you think isn't what everyone thinks, and therefore, reasonable people will disagree.

Besides, this is a forum about discussing watches, hunks of metal and glass that are merely jewelry with a time-telling function, objects of which nearly all of us have more than three. I can understand policing comments that involve politics. But if they involve actual watches and the process of buying and owning them, then it is all good to me.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

To take this further: One of the best aspects of last year's thread was all the talk about the defective goods bought from World of Watches and other SWI retail fronts, and all the other issues with the entire group. Thanks to those discussions, I avoided buying any watches from any of those outlets, and now, with SWI shut down, I don't have to worry about not being able to return a bum watch or an item that didn't meet my expectations. Thanks to all the folks who offered their perspectives and experiences on these bargain threads; you may have saved a lot of fellow collectors a lot of potentially lost money and heartache.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Befrugal has 10% back on Amazon.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> Befrugal has 10% back on Amazon.


That includes watches at 8.5% rebate, which doesn't happen all that often. w00t!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

From Amazon, Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Date, model AL-525N4S6B, navy blue sunray dial and (I think) a Sellita SW-200 movement. $479.99.

If the Be Frugal rebate works (does it work on watches sold by someone other than Amazon?), it would be $439.19. That's almost $150 better than the next-best.

https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Start...4&nodeID=6358539011&keywords=alpina+startimer


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Panerai at Sams club

Not sure if it's a deal










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> From Amazon, Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Date, model AL-525N4S6B, navy blue sunray dial and (I think) a Sellita SW-200 movement. $479.99.
> 
> If the Be Frugal rebate works (does it work on watches sold by someone other than Amazon?), it would be $439.19. That's almost $150 better than the next-best.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Start...4&nodeID=6358539011&keywords=alpina+startimer


Nice watch and looks like a good price. Just an fyi for everyone who may not know: Even though it has the "Prime" logo next to it it is NOT "fulfilled" by Amazon. All the years I have been shopping on Amazon when ever there was a "Prime" logo next to an item this meant it was fulfilled by Amazon and qualified for Amazon customer service regardless if it was sold by someone else. Meaning free returns for clothing, watches, etc. as well as the other eases of dealing with Amazon. Amazon is now allowing some sellers to use the Prime logo as long as they can get it to you in the 2 day shipping time frame. I feel Amazon should only use the Prime logo on items "fulfilled" by them.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Panerai at Sams club
> 
> Not sure if it's a deal
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Whats the bulk pricing?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

SWI UPDATE: NOT a bargain / NOT a deal; however, does this make it official???? http://www.bizjournals.com/southflo...southflorida+(South+Florida+Business+Journal)


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> NOT a bargain / NOT a deal; however, does this make it official???? http://www.bizjournals.com/southflo...southflorida+(South+Florida+Business+Journal)


Goneburgers.

I suspect we'll see less aggressive deals moving forward, at least for a while - Joma and Ashford are the only 2 'major' web dealers of their ilk now, and neither offered as many crazy deals as SWI. So I suspect with the pressure off a bit with SWI's departure, the crazy watch deals era may be somewhat behind us.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

LOL
http://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-...o-chrono-usa-theme-corum-132-211-95-0f01-anus


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That includes watches at 8.5% rebate, which doesn't happen all that often. w00t!


I grabbed a Wolf Windsor 15 piece box. I needed a upgrade.

listed $115.99, but I had $24 in rewards points, plus %10 back... $82.80 for a good box!


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Nice watch and looks like a good price. Just an fyi for everyone who may not know: Even though it has the "Prime" logo next to it it is NOT "fulfilled" by Amazon. All the years I have been shopping on Amazon when ever there was a "Prime" logo next to an item this meant it was fulfilled by Amazon and qualified for Amazon customer service regardless if it was sold by someone else. Meaning free returns for clothing, watches, etc. as well as the other eases of dealing with Amazon. Amazon is now allowing some sellers to use the Prime logo as long as they can get it to you in the 2 day shipping time frame. I feel Amazon should only use the Prime logo on items "fulfilled" by them.


The prime logo just indicates that an item is eligible for free two day shipping for prime members. It doesn't mean an item is fulfilled by Amazon. I wasn't aware of that ever having been the case. Most items Amazon fulfills are however eligible for prime because they are stored in the Amazon warehouses.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Valentines-Day-Timepiece-Event/watches.html


----------



## foonat (Aug 22, 2015)

I snagged an SRP779K1 from jet.com for $201.45, minus 15% for first time order and 2.6% BeFrugal cashback came out to a grand total of $169.99, which seems pretty good for a turtle. I am posting the page here but it appears I got the last one: https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...ic-Analog-Wa/2cfedd2f14d6437387d9dc7610923dce. It was fulfilled by a seller named OhClock and appears to be shipping from Italy, so if you've wanted one of these I'd keep an eye on jet.com and see if they come back in stock!


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

We were talking about cheaper/smaller/thinner dress watches earlier. I don't know if this is their normal pricing but SALE
has Seagull movement small-seconds Bauhaus watches under the Rider mushroom brand for $99 in the usual dial colors. If you were thinking about a Bambino but got put off by the size and the odd lug lengths, might be an option.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Goneburgers.
> 
> I suspect we'll see less aggressive deals moving forward, at least for a while - Joma and Ashford are the only 2 'major' web dealers of their ilk now, and neither offered as many crazy deals as SWI. So I suspect with the pressure off a bit with SWI's departure, the crazy watch deals era may be somewhat behind us.


We still have gemnation as well.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> We still have gemnation as well.


For some reason they don't seem to crop up super deals as often.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Goneburgers.
> 
> I suspect we'll see less aggressive deals moving forward, at least for a while - Joma and Ashford are the only 2 'major' web dealers of their ilk now, and neither offered as many crazy deals as SWI. So I suspect with the pressure off a bit with SWI's departure, the crazy watch deals era may be somewhat behind us.


gemnation still around


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Certified watch store too


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yep, less competition, bad for us, better for the sellers. Pretty dramatic closure, the CA buyers probably made a profit and then just let it go down. Sucks for those 129 employees though.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Wristwatching said:


> We were talking about cheaper/smaller/thinner dress watches earlier. I don't know if this is their normal pricing but SALE
> has Seagull movement small-seconds Bauhaus watches under the Rider mushroom brand for $99 in the usual dial colors. If you were thinking about a Bambino but got put off by the size and the odd lug lengths, might be an option.


Seems like the sale has been on going for some time. Saw the $99 Bauhaus watches when I purchase the M001 last year.

Still a good deal for a Bauhaus though


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> Seems like the sale has been on going for some time. Saw the $99 Bauhaus watches when I purchase the M001 last year.
> 
> Still a good deal for a Bauhaus though


Comes with a free Nato, too. I bought the blue one.


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

Limeybastard said:


> Good lawd, i check it like 20 times a day but never bought anything yet :-(
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


What are you looking for? Maybe we can help you out. I've experienced nothing but generosity and kindness on this forum.


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> To take this further: One of the best aspects of last year's thread was all the talk about the defective goods bought from World of Watches and other SWI retail fronts, and all the other issues with the entire group. Thanks to those discussions, I avoided buying any watches from any of those outlets, and now, with SWI shut down, I don't have to worry about not being able to return a bum watch or an item that didn't meet my expectations. Thanks to all the folks who offered their perspectives and experiences on these bargain threads; you may have saved a lot of fellow collectors a lot of potentially lost money and heartache.


Yes! I love the interaction. For example, if it weren't for a member on here talking about his only "okay" experience with the Bambino I would've jumped on that recent deal. I'm not jumping so much anymore. Also, not all watches "do it" for me so when I see multiple posts about one watch I'm not too excited about I just keep scrolling. You don't have to read everything.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Despite the closure of some of these sites/store in the end the name of the game is to sell. The less you sell the more you need to sell. There will always be deals. Sooner or later there will be another WOW and the others.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Limeybastard said:


> Good lawd, i check it like 20 times a day but never bought anything yet :-(
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


That's not possible


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

NYAndrew said:


> Anyone buy and receive this watch?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Does anyone know the movement used in these Anonimos? I believe the older versions used 7750 movements with the chrono functions removed just like Panerai. From looking a picture of the rotor, this doesn't seem to be the case anymore, which would make this deal less attractive to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

Quick question about the befrugal cash back on Amazon: does anyone know if it applies to the watches in the warehouse deals?


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

achernob said:


> Does anyone know the movement used in these Anonimos? I believe the older versions used 7750 movements with the chrono functions removed just like Panerai. From looking a picture of the rotor, this doesn't seem to be the case anymore, which would make this deal less attractive to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had an Eterna with the ETA small seconds movement and the crown was at the traditional 3 o'clock spot and the small seconds sub-dial was at 6 o'clock. The Anonimo has the same crown to sub-dial placement while a Valjoux 7750 would have the small seconds sub-dial on the other side of the dial directly across from the crown. Looks like all signs point to it not being a Valjoux 7750 unfortunately.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Quartz is not for me, but I thought someone might fancy this watch for $59.99 (NOTE: In my account with one of STP's deal flyers it shows for $44.99):

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/*bertucci-ventara-field-watch*-matte-stainless-steel-for-men~p~166av/?filterString=s~bertucci%2F


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

techchallenger said:


> Quartz is not for me, but I thought someone might fancy this watch for $59.99 (NOTE: In my account with one of STP's deal flyers it shows for $44.99):
> 
> http://www.sierratradingpost.com/*bertucci-ventara-field-watch*-matte-stainless-steel-for-men~p~166av/?filterString=s~bertucci%2F


FYI Google for coupons. Sierra Trading Post usually has pretty significant coupon codes available.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

So... is anyone else still waiting on their Chris Ward shipment to be sent?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Sampsonti said:


> Despite the closure of some of these sites/store in the end the name of the game is to sell. The less you sell the more you need to sell. There will always be deals. Sooner or later there will be another WOW and the others.


Exactly right, someone/something will replace SWI. In the near term deals may be harder to come by but longer term the excess inventory from manuf. will need to be moved and someone will fill the void left by SWI's departure.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

jcombs1 said:


> Exactly right, someone/something will replace SWI. In the near term deals may be harder to come by but longer term the excess inventory from manuf. will need to be moved and someone will fill the void left by SWI's departure.


If I had to guess, SWI had loans secured by their inventory (collateral), and that inventory is now in the hands of lenders who will sell it in bulk to some other merchant. We may still yet see a fire sale.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So... is anyone else still waiting on their Chris Ward shipment to be sent?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This seems like a good price... Jomashop has the Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Professional Diver with dark blue dial, model BN0151-09L, for $144.99 and free shipping with coupon code 'GOOGLE5'
> 
> View attachment 10710914


Forgive my newbieness...has the price of this model historically gone much lower than this or is this a great deal? I've been looking for a dive watch like the SKX007 but this Promaster caught my eye.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I paid $112.84 (incld tax & shipping) in July 16 from JC Penny.



BStu185 said:


> Forgive my newbieness...has the price of this model historically gone much lower than this or is this a great deal? I've been looking for a dive watch like the SKX007 but this Promaster caught my eye.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

For not much more than that you can get an automatic Citizen diver with a Miyota


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

AreaTrend has the Bulova Accutron Lobster for $120, it's the black version with stainless mesh-style bracelet.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova...black-stainless-steel-quartz-watch-1681967845

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...48DB-B142-0DF6AC84CE92_zpsbwigiqay.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> AreaTrend has the Bulova Accutron Lobster for $120, it's the black version with stainless mesh-style bracelet.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova...black-stainless-steel-quartz-watch-1681967845


And civilised international shipping rates! One to file in the memory bank.


----------



## MarinaR (Feb 28, 2015)

Wristwatching said:


> For not much more than that you can get an automatic Citizen diver with a Miyota


Example or link?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

BStu185 said:


> Forgive my newbieness...has the price of this model historically gone much lower than this or is this a great deal? I've been looking for a dive watch like the SKX007 but this Promaster caught my eye.


That's tied for the best price I've seen for this watch. It's a fantastic grab and go watch and wears great. I have it on the bracelet, which has a ratchet extension. Lume is as good or better than my 007 and turtle reissue. I have a mixed collection and a few solar watches that are fun and you don't have to think about are highly recommended. The only deal I've seen recently that might have been better for a similar type watch was the seiko orange sne107 for 99+ cash back from Ashford at Christmas. Both are great watches.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

Wristwatching said:


> For not much more than that you can get an automatic Citizen diver with a Miyota


Wristwatching...what is that
model number? Is it a current offering? Are we ever going to get a reasonably priced NY0040-9E again?
Thank you.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

MarinaR said:


> Example or link?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Citizen NH8380-15E NH8380-15EB Automatic 100m Black Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com

This is the replacement for the NY0040 and NY2300 which you can probably find used for $150-$200. IDK how good the NH838x line is because it's relatively new to the market, and it's also huge(46mm) and is diver-style with only a 100m WR, but the NY models were very highly regarded and are still relatively easy to find on ebay. 
CITIZEN AUTOMATIC MENS 200 METRES DIVERS WATCH cal. 8203 IN NICE CONDITION. | eBay


----------



## MarinaR (Feb 28, 2015)

Wristwatching said:


> Citizen NH8380-15E NH8380-15EB Automatic 100m Black Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com
> 
> This is the replacement for the NY0040 and NY2300 which you can probably find used for $150-$200. IDK how good the NH838x line is because it's relatively new to the market, and it's also huge(46mm) and is diver-style with only a 100m WR, but the NY models were very highly regarded and are still relatively easy to find on ebay.
> CITIZEN AUTOMATIC MENS 200 METRES DIVERS WATCH cal. 8203 IN NICE CONDITION. | eBay


46mm kills it for me. My upper limit is 42mm.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

But the real thing is if you're looking for a SKX007 replacement the Turtle reissues are having their prices nosedise, they are down to $210-$230 now and don't seem to have stabilized yet, they might get below the Monster range and into the sub $200 area.


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

You can get a Bulova Sea King on ebay for $139 shipped. It's a large watch, but it has a sweep second hand, strong lume, a coated sapphire crystal and is WR to 1000 ft. Mine is accurate to within a few seconds a year.










I've got the all black version on bracelet, but it's the same watch.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Padi solar only 205. No bids. 8 minutes left. Last minute sniping.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/322408024696

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Wristwatching said:


> Citizen NH8380-15E NH8380-15EB Automatic 100m Black Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


This not a "dive watch"...it only has 100M Water Resistance and from what I've heard does not have a screw down crown.

It's more of a "Sport" watch than anything else.


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Wristwatching said:


> Citizen NH8380-15E NH8380-15EB Automatic 100m Black Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com
> 
> This is the replacement for the NY0040 and NY2300 which you can probably find used for $150-$200. IDK how good the NH838x line is because it's relatively new to the market, and it's also huge(46mm) and is diver-style with only a 100m WR, but the NY models were very highly regarded and are still relatively easy to find on ebay.
> CITIZEN AUTOMATIC MENS 200 METRES DIVERS WATCH cal. 8203 IN NICE CONDITION. | eBay


I'm not tempted by much on this thread, but that Citizen may be exactly what I'm looking for. How are the straps on the Citizens- more comfortable than the Seiko's?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Wristwatching said:


> Citizen NH8380-15E NH8380-15EB Automatic 100m Black Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com
> 
> This is the replacement for the NY0040 and NY2300 which you can probably find used for $150-$200. IDK how good the NH838x line is because it's relatively new to the market, and it's also huge(46mm) and is diver-style with only a 100m WR, but the NY models were very highly regarded and are still relatively easy to find on ebay.
> CITIZEN AUTOMATIC MENS 200 METRES DIVERS WATCH cal. 8203 IN NICE CONDITION. | eBay


Which movement is inside this NH8380 model? A low-beat 8xxx series, or a hi-beat 9xxx series? Thanks in advance.

BTW, I think the blue version NH8381 is the same price.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Which movement is inside this NH8380 model? A low-beat 8xxx series, or a hi-beat 9xxx series? Thanks in advance.
> 
> BTW, I think the blue version NH8381 is the same price.


82S0 I believe.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

carpoon said:


> I'm not tempted by much on this thread, but that Citizen may be exactly what I'm looking for. How are the straps on the Citizens- more comfortable than the Seiko's?


I had the blue. Consider the strap junk but the watch is well worth $130 and more. It uses 24mm so make sure you have some options already.

No screw down crown kinda scared me, worried about foggy crystals perhaps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> I had the blue. Consider the strap junk but the watch is well worth $130 and more. It uses 24mm so make sure you have some options already.
> 
> No screw down crown kinda scared me, worried about foggy crystals perhaps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not an issue. Citizen uses real engineering and testing on everything they do, like Seiko. If it says 100m, it will do at least 100m. If they're like Seiko, it will probably easily do 200m, they just want people with 20-yr old crown gaskets to safely dive and not go into the Mariana Trench with it.

It should be something to behold, not run from.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

For anyone trying to receive the 8.5% cash back through BeFrugal for Amazon purchases - I found something very helpful on BeFrugal, which may explain why mine doesn't seem to have qualified.

*Amazon Cash Back*
*Cash Back Rate*


8.5% Cash Back on Jewelry
8.5% Cash Back on Watches
8.5% Cash Back on Luxury Beauty & Grooming
8.5% Cash Back on Women's Clothing
8.5% Cash Back on Men's Clothing
8.5% Cash Back on Kids' Clothing
0% Cash Back on Other
10% Cash Back on Amazon Home Services
*Special Terms & Exclusions*


Cash back is only available for items in the departments listed above. No cash back will be given for purchases in other Amazon departments.
Only orders placed through Amazon's US site are eligible for cash back
In order to ensure cash back from Amazon purchases, be sure to start with an empty shopping cart before you click through a cash back link on BeFrugal. Then complete your purchase immediately. Cash back is not valid on items that are left in your shopping cart for more than 24 hours.
To make sure that cash back is tracked properly, please follow the above steps. For Amazon, we cannot investigate and award missing cash back.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Seiko PADI Pepsi Turtle, SRPA21, for under $300:

New Seiko Padi Automatic Prospex Pepsi Turtle Divers 200M Men's Watch SRPA21 | eBay


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Seiko PADI Pepsi Turtle, SRPA21, for under $300:

New Seiko Padi Automatic Prospex Pepsi Turtle Divers 200M Men's Watch SRPA21

View attachment 10719242


----------



## 2la (Jul 10, 2015)

Apologies, I know it was posted before. Please can someone provide me with an email address for Christopher Ward.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

platinumEX said:


> For anyone trying to receive the 8.5% cash back through BeFrugal for Amazon purchases - I found something very helpful on BeFrugal, which may explain why mine doesn't seem to have qualified.
> 
> *Amazon Cash Back*
> *Cash Back Rate*
> ...


so no cash back from Amazon Warehouse presumably?


----------



## acrockett149 (Jan 4, 2017)

Victorionox Officer's Chronograph for $210 on Massdrop. Also Orient Ranger. Vic seens like a nice deal. Any comments?


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

jk1492 said:


> so no cash back from Amazon Warehouse presumably?


Not sure. I think it's possible they would quality. Mine was from Amazon Warehouse but I already had it in my cart, which would apparently disqualify it.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Seiko PADI Pepsi Turtle, SRPA21, for under $300:


Wow, I can't believe how much prices on these are dropping. Must resist.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Looking back at when this watch came out, I am so happy I didn't shell out so much. Once I heard it wasn't a limited edition, I figured I would wait.


justin86 said:


> Wow, I can't believe how much prices on these are dropping. Must resist.


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

Potentially 8% ebay bucks offer too making that Seiko Padi Turtle even sweeter.


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Seiko PADI Pepsi Turtle, SRPA21, for under $300:
> 
> New Seiko Padi Automatic Prospex Pepsi Turtle Divers 200M Men's Watch SRPA21
> 
> View attachment 10719242


Funny that the stock picture they are using has a misaligned chapter ring

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

OT not a deal, sorry

So i have received the CW GMT trident.
Its the 43mm whiteface bracelet version. The bracelet is ratcheting (you have to take it off the wrist to operate it...) - the dispatch email was same for me as for the others - order said ratchet, despatch said butterfly, but with the same code.

NOW, i have took the bracelet off to put it on a nato, only to find out the lug holes are very, very close to the case, leaving almost no gap between the springbar and the case.
Does anyone have both the strap version and the bracelet version? Can you confirm the holes/springbars are in the same place for the strap version? im talking about the 43mm, not sure if it would be different for the small ones.
I wanted to put it on a nato as i generally dont wear bracelets... maybe time to start wearing this one 

also, i have finally picked up the cheapo legend divers with seiko movements, they look ok, only the bezel has a lot of play (but i did expect worse), the crown screws down ok, was expecting it to be much more loose when unscrewd (as is in my old huge swiss legend titan commander with eta). the lumi works fine, was surprised the legend shield logo is also filled with lumi (which is interesting but i find it "confusing" or maybe even stupid as it may be misread as the big hour thingy).

last but not least, i have unpacked the glycine chrono from gooroo. i was a little afraid of the size buts it wears nice, the lug-lug is just fine. but it is, as all 7750 chronos, a chunky watch. i love it


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> I had the blue. Consider the strap junk but the watch is well worth $130 and more. It uses 24mm so make sure you have some options already.
> 
> No screw down crown kinda scared me, worried about foggy crystals perhaps.


That's disappointing on the strap, the NY2300/NY0040 had pretty good rubber straps, much better than the SKX "Z22". Apparently the turtles that come on rubber got a new better strap, though. I got the blue turtle reissue with a bracelet and it's by far the best Seiko bracelet I've seen, solid end links, good finishing, diver's extension, and so forth.


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

feltharg said:


> OT not a deal, sorry
> 
> So i have received the CW GMT trident.
> Its the 43mm whiteface bracelet version. The bracelet is ratcheting (you have to take it off the wrist to operate it...) - the dispatch email was same for me as for the others - order said ratchet, despatch said butterfly, but with the same code.
> ...


I got both a 600 pro on bracelet and a black gmt on leather and switched the two no problem so I would say the springbar holes should be the same position.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

I have the same white GMT coming. I have two new natos waiting for it, so I hope they work. Let us know what you find out. I would doubt C. Ward would pull a Bulova and make the lug positions different like on the moon watch.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

feltharg said:


> So i have received the CW GMT trident.
> Its the 43mm whiteface bracelet version. The bracelet is ratcheting (you have to take it off the wrist to operate it...) - the dispatch email was same for me as for the others - order said ratchet, despatch said butterfly, but with the same code.
> 
> NOW, i have took the bracelet off to put it on a nato, only to find out the lug holes are very, very close to the case, leaving almost no gap between the springbar and the case.


More info about this issue in the C60 thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/*-of...pro-owners-thread-*-4001602.html#post38209018


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Not sure if this counts as a deal but the Straton Syncro chronograph just went live about 40 minutes ago on Kickstarter (I know a lot of us hate this funding platform but I've heard good things about Straton):
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...on-syncro-watch-and-racing-inspired-striped-d

It looks like the project was backed in under a minute of going live... super crazy. The super early birds are gone but the regular early birds are still available for both the automatic and mecha-quartz options. This is my first Kickstarter backing and am pretty excited. Note that there's an additional shipping charge to the US. It looks like all of their previous watches were hits and I haven't seen excess inventory being dumped on ToM or Massdrop a year after they came out for cheaper prices than their original kickstarter campaign with my limited research.

Edit: After settling down after the initial excitement, this is definitely not as good of a deal as the Hamilton Pan Europ chronograph during the Ashford Holiday deals but I'm liking the retro vibe of this one more.


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

RTea said:


> Not sure if this counts as a deal but the Straton Syncro chronograph just went live about 40 minutes ago on Kickstarter (I know a lot of us hate this funding platform but I've heard good things about Straton):
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...on-syncro-watch-and-racing-inspired-striped-d
> 
> It looks like the project was backed in under a minute of going live... super crazy. The super early birds are gone but the regular early birds are still available for both the automatic and mecha-quartz options. This is my first Kickstarter backing and am pretty excited. Note that there's an additional shipping charge to the US. It looks like all of their previous watches were hits and I haven't seen excess inventory being dumped on ToM or Massdrop a year after they came out for cheaper prices than their original kickstarter campaign with my limited research.
> ...


 nice looking,but duffel bags?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

RTea said:


> this is definitely not as good of a deal as the Hamilton Pan Europ chronograph during the Ashford Holiday deals


Honestly, if you get past the fact one is a well known brand and the other isnt, the Straton is a better deal. The Pan Europe is just a bog-standard Valjoux 7750 lever chronograph. The NE88 in the Straton is a vertical clutch column wheel chronograph. The Seiko models using it only start about $1500 USD, and the likes of TAG used the NE88 ebauches in $3k-$4k watches...


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

OT
thank you all, i will redirect all my CW related OT to that thread 
will look for a Heads up i saw a bargain on curved spring bars here posts 

edit: spring bars not lugs


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Kohls has the PADI Turtle for $315 using coupon code QUICK. Take off another 6% ebates.com cash back and $60 kohls cash.


----------



## SpAgetttt (Feb 26, 2016)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Funny that the stock picture they are using has a misaligned chapter ring
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


parallax error


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Add USA15off for another 47 bucks off. Brings Total to $283.


justin86 said:


> Kohls has the PADI Turtle for $315 using coupon code QUICK. Take off another 6% ebates.com cash back and $60 kohls cash.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

These upcoming Borealis models look good ... The Sea Storm, a Fifty Fathoms homage, with a lot of different varieties available, for about $275 all-in (only taking 50% deposits now with an expected July delivery):

Diver Watches - Borealis Watch Company















And the one I'm really intrigued by, a variation on old, Italian, early 70s divers with unconventional case shapes, the Porto Santo. Again, the price you see is a 50% deposit:

Diver Watches - Borealis Watch Company









I kind of wonder how popular that FF homage will be, given the ease of people getting a Fifty-Five Fathoms mod.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Not to take away from the discussion but there is a thread talking all about new releases and preorders.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3873970

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

MstrDabbles said:


> Add USA15off for another 47 bucks off. Brings Total to $283.


Using quick and usa15off stacking also gets the SRP711 "Slurpee" down to $165 for me before tax. Typical street is $200+ and I have never seen a good deal on those-- only recently imported officially AFAIK. $165 may not be a great deal in the fullness of time, but it seems good for now.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

The B&R oiled strap I ordered from their sale last week arrived yesterday, and I must say, it's a good buy at the price of $20; especially since you can order most their straps in short, regular, or long. I've lost a whole mess of weight recently, and finding quality short non-custom replacement straps is not so easy. The sale is still going on. 
Here are some steering pics of it on my subvicta


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

OvrSteer said:


> Using quick and usa15off stacking also gets the SRP711 "Slurpee" down to $165 for me before tax. Typical street is $200+ and I have never seen a good deal on those-- only recently imported officially AFAIK. $165 may not be a great deal in the fullness of time, but it seems good for now.


Quick search on ebay shows $186 as a low price with free shipping. I'd get charged tax at kohls bringing the total to $178. But kohls would be easier for returns. So they win

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

New Seiko Sarb Alpinist competitors maybe?

Seiko SRPA71 and SRPA95. Both running 4r35's inside. If interested, they can be bought at Kohl's online. Use code QUICK and USA15OFF to get some major bucks off. Today only.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MstrDabbles said:


> New Seiko Sarb Alpinist competitors maybe?
> 
> Seiko SRPA71 and SRPA95. Both running 4r35's inside. If interested, they can be bought at Kohl's online. Use code QUICK and USA15OFF to get some major bucks off. Today only.
> View attachment 10724394
> ...


$202 after tax in Texas. I like the SRPA95.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> These upcoming Borealis models look good ... The Sea Storm, a Fifty Fathoms homage, with a lot of different varieties available, for about $275 all-in (only taking 50% deposits now with an expected July delivery):
> 
> Diver Watches - Borealis Watch Company
> 
> ...


Really like the concept. Can anyone tell me the differences are in the no date Versions A-B C ? I really don't see any.


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> These upcoming Borealis models look good ... The Sea Storm, a Fifty Fathoms homage, with a lot of different varieties available, for about $275 all-in (only taking 50% deposits now with an expected July delivery):
> 
> Diver Watches - Borealis Watch Company
> 
> ...


Really like the concept. Can anyone tell me the differences are in the no date Versions A-B C ? I really don't see any.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> $202 after tax in Texas. I like the SRPA95.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I recently purchased the first one with the SS bracelet. Returned it the next day. Looks better in the pics IMO. The proportions just seemed off to me.



pl39g said:


> Really like the concept. Can anyone tell me the differences are in the no date Versions A-B C ? I really don't see any.


There's a thread here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/borealis-sea-storm-prototype-3976338.html


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

pl39g said:


> Really like the concept. Can anyone tell me the differences are in the no date Versions A-B C ? I really don't see any.


Dials are different. A has no numerals. B and C use different fonts, different size hour markers, different minute tracks.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Funny, the difference stuck out like a sore thumb (but not necessarily in a bad way!) for me. A) Markers only (no numerals on the dial); B) Large 3, 6, 9, 12 numerals; C) Smaller 3, 6, 9, 12 numerals



pl39g said:


> Really like the concept. Can anyone tell me the differences are in the no date Versions A-B C ? I really don't see any.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation 38mm with bracelet at Ashford for $288 after coupon code. This is one of the lower prices I've seen, they usually hover around $300.

http://www.ashford.com/us/H76565135.pid

code: DMVDAY17

In case the link doesn't work, the item number at Ashford is H76565135


----------



## BANKST3R (Nov 28, 2014)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/3j3/EDOX...id=1485989988&sr=8-11&keywords=edox+hydro+sub

Amazon.co.uk has the Edox Hydro Sub Quartz with rubber band for 254 GBP. Sold and shipped by amazon. Not a bad price for EU-buyers. Only one available.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

itsreallydarren said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation 38mm with bracelet at Ashford for $288 after coupon code. This is one of the lower prices I've seen, they usually hover around $300.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76565135 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> ...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

BANKST3R said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/3j3/EDOX...id=1485989988&sr=8-11&keywords=edox+hydro+sub
> 
> Amazon.co.uk has the Edox Hydro Sub Quartz with rubber band for 254 GBP. Sold and shipped by amazon. Not a bad price for EU-buyers. Only one available.


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

BANKST3R said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/3j3/EDOX...id=1485989988&sr=8-11&keywords=edox+hydro+sub
> 
> Amazon.co.uk has the Edox Hydro Sub Quartz with rubber band for 254 GBP. Sold and shipped by amazon. Not a bad price for EU-buyers. Only one available.


Wow, that has me very tempted, but i'm supposed to be saving for a 'mid range' watch and it does break my no quartz rule. Great deal for UK, especially with amazons easy returns/customer service.


----------



## stoyansbg (Nov 5, 2016)

itsreallydarren said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation 38mm with bracelet at Ashford for $288 after coupon code. This is one of the lower prices I've seen, they usually hover around $300.
> 
> code: DMVDAY17
> 
> In case the link doesn't work, the item number at Ashford is H76565135


I wish it was a day-date watch. It seems kinda hard to find a decent similar sized watch that shows week days. The ones that pop-up here are usually 42+mm diameter.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

AAddict said:


> Wow, that has me very tempted, *but i'm supposed to be saving for a 'mid range' watch* and it does break my no quartz rule. Great deal for UK, especially with amazons easy returns/customer service.


WARNING: This thread is designed for _spending_, not saving. Unsubscribe before it's too late. :-d


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> These upcoming Borealis models look good ... The Sea Storm, a Fifty Fathoms homage, with a lot of different varieties available, for about $275 all-in (only taking 50% deposits now with an expected July delivery):
> 
> Diver Watches - Borealis Watch Company
> 
> ...


I sure wish that diver had the option of a red bezel.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

platinumEX said:


> For anyone trying to receive the 8.5% cash back through BeFrugal for Amazon purchases - I found something very helpful on BeFrugal, which may explain why mine doesn't seem to have qualified.
> 
> *Amazon Cash Back*
> *Cash Back Rate*
> ...


I followed that to the letter and still didn't get my cash back. It's been a month...I don't think it's coming.


----------



## feltharg01 (Jun 28, 2015)

Naperville tj maxx:
This is the first time ive sem some actual watches (like citizens or automatic something):




























Tha auto fossil was for 80 bucks, same the red gshock, I think the citizens were cheap too... 80-120

Was that a deal? I don't care, I didn't like a single one


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

missed the edit... the tj maxx was in Whaeton, IL...


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

stoyansbg said:


> I wish it was a day-date watch. It seems kinda hard to find a decent similar sized watch that shows week days. The ones that pop-up here are usually 42+mm diameter.


Hamilton had something in their aviation line of watches, the Aviation Pilot 38mm. The 38mm has been discontinued unfortunately but the 42mm models still exist.

H64425135


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Elkins45 said:


> I followed that to the letter and still didn't get my cash back. It's been a month...I don't think it's coming.


That sucks. Especially because BeFrugal says they can't investigate any missing cashback from Amazon. I bought another today and followed the rules. It shows up on my "click history" in BeFrugal but doesn't show a purchase associated with it yet.

So we know, was the watch your purchased sold and fulfilled by Amazon or listed under Amazon Warehouse Deals?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Hoffman Estates had a few Citizens and a Gant on clearance today.



feltharg01 said:


> Naperville tj maxx:
> This is the first time ive sem some actual watches (like citizens or automatic something):
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

feltharg01 said:


> Was that a deal? I don't care, I didn't like a single one


Right. We know you're sporting that solid gold MK...I mean, who could resist, right?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

itsreallydarren said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation 38mm with bracelet at Ashford for $288 after coupon code. This is one of the lower prices I've seen, they usually hover around $300.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76565135 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> ...


not working for me 

really want the champagne version of this watch


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> not working for me
> 
> really want the champagne version of this watch


What are you having problem with, link or code? Code works fine for me on the black dial posted. Here's what's included per dealmoon http://www.dealmoon.com/Dealmoon-Va...ilton-more-brands-watches-Ashford/602840.html


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Ah, I see...the extra $ off is only on the black version. Thanks for the info!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

You can try chatting with them and see if they'll price match. Others have reported success with that. They usually alternate colors and sizes on their sales.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

stoyansbg said:


> I wish it was a day-date watch. It seems kinda hard to find a decent similar sized watch that shows week days. The ones that pop-up here are usually 42+mm diameter.


I totally agree. I was watching this thread obsessively for months, finally saw the H1416733 khaki field chrono at Ashford for $500, but missed it by an hour or two.

The price shot up to $780, but fortunately, one of the people who bought at $500 changed their mind, bought another watch, and was willing to part with it for $620.

It was like a drug deal-- I met him in a parking lot in an industrial park south of LA and we did the transaction. Glad I did, too-- there are a couple of these kicking around in the high $800s, but I think it's gonna be very hard to find a 38 Hammy with day date at a good price. I think they are discontinued now, anyway.

If you see one, vet the seller very carefully, and then move fast.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Woot.com has some Raymond Weil's, Wenger's and Citizens at some apparently decent prices.


----------



## MarinaR (Feb 28, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> $202 after tax in Texas. I like the SRPA95.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Didn't work for me


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

taike said:


> You can try chatting with them and see if they'll price match. Others have reported success with that. They usually alternate colors and sizes on their sales.


chatted w/ them and they matched. Finally used the ashford amex $50 back = a KILLER price.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Catalyzt said:


> I totally agree. I was watching this thread obsessively for months, finally saw the H1416733 khaki field chrono at Ashford for $500, but missed it by an hour or two.
> 
> The price shot up to $780, but fortunately, one of the people who bought at $500 changed their mind, bought another watch, and was willing to part with it for $620.
> 
> ...


I managed to grab the strap version of that Hammy chrono from Ashford at a steal.. I love mine. It will fill my auto chrono slot until
I can bring myself to pull the trigger on a speedy reduced.


----------



## stoyansbg (Nov 5, 2016)

itsreallydarren said:


> Hamilton had something in their aviation line of watches, the Aviation Pilot 38mm. The 38mm has been discontinued unfortunately but the 42mm models still exist.
> 
> H64425135
> 
> View attachment 10727026


Thank you! I liked H64425555, but as it seems to be out of stock almost everywhere. Probably due to being discontinued. I doubt it will come back with a decent discount.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

MattFeeder said:


> I managed to grab the strap version of that Hammy chrono from Ashford at a steal.. I love mine. It will fill my auto chrono slot until
> I can bring myself to pull the trigger on a speedy reduced.
> 
> View attachment 10728306


Great deal, great hunting! I assume you got the $499 deal or... dare I ask... was it LOWER? Anyway, my hat is off to you, sir.

I was also impressed by the guy who sold me mine-- very new collector, even newer than me, just getting into the game.

My wrist is just about the same size as yours, and the Speedy Reduced is on my *maybe* grail list.

But it's really confusing learning about them. I don't know if the WR is even 100m -- some sites say yes, some no -- and I don't know how I feel about an auto chrono with < 100 WR.

Another 7750 auto chrono I've been raving about in this thread is the Revue Thommen 300m, which is essentially the same as the Grovana 300m. I think the Grovana got as low as $500 at one point, but I missed that as well. Got the RT for $620 or something and a credit card cash back brought it down to $570 or something. That's a 42, but if you want a smaller dive watch, it's something to consider. Looks fine on a 6.5 wrist.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Jomashop has a daily deal on a Mido chronograph. At $995 it's not an amazing deal on its own, but it looks to contain a chronometer grade 7750. Replacing the strap might be a challenge though...

I think our Kiwi friend might be able to tell us more about this model?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

eljay said:


> Jomashop has a daily deal on a Mido chronograph. At $995 it's not an amazing deal on its own, but it looks to contain a chronometer grade 7750. Replacing the strap might be a challenge though...
> 
> I think our Kiwi friend might be able to tell us more about this model?
> 
> View attachment 10728786


The titanium case and bracelet version was a longstanding grail of mine that I finally acquired NOS, it's a really top quality watch. But like you, the rubber strap version doesn't do it for me.

One side point is that the 7750 is surprisingly well decorated in this model - blued screws and all.

If you could get it for $800-$850 it'd be an amazing deal. $995? I might see if another version of the M8360 comes available - there are a lot of versions.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Catalyzt said:


> Great deal, great hunting! I assume you got the $499 deal or... dare I ask... was it LOWER? Anyway, my hat is off to you, sir.
> 
> I was also impressed by the guy who sold me mine-- very new collector, even newer than me, just getting into the game.
> 
> ...


*NOT A DEAL*

Let's just say the strap version was cheaper and I caught the coupon before they shut it down... but yes the Speedy's are very confusing. 
Most are 50m I believe, but I'd take it off to wash my hands LOL!

Yes, I remember being on the fence about the Grovana. In my head I need a chronograph and a diver.. not a chronograph diver. That's just me.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

MstrDabbles said:


> Add USA15off for another 47 bucks off. Brings Total to $283.


So tempted to do this, but think I'm going to order the new Limited Edition Blue Lagoon Turtle model instead. 
Had an AD offer me 20% off list, I know that's not an amazing deal but does anyone think these will be available for less, given that they are Limited Edition (6000 units, I believe).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJMCUK (Jan 25, 2017)

taike said:


>


Now £613.41. Were they watching the thread?


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> So tempted to do this, but think I'm going to order the new Limited Edition Blue Lagoon Turtle model instead.
> Had an AD offer me 20% off list, I know that's not an amazing deal but does anyone think these will be available for less, given that they are Limited Edition (6000 units, I believe).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I doubt they will get cheaper but i see someone that matches your offer:

https://mimosjewelry.com/products/srpb11


----------



## sideways2 (Dec 1, 2016)

Victorinox on Massdrop...$189.99

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-officer-s-chronograph-watch


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> I have nothing against interaction and posts that are not directly related to deals. It's just the posts that don't add anything useful to the conversation.[/QUOTE
> 
> I've never commented on posts that were not directly deal related, the don't bother me. But of late, the amount of posts containing nothing more than whining about "my order hasn't shipped yet", "did anyone else' order ship?", "did you get tracking", "I can't wait till I get home, there's a box there", etc., is tedious.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

platinumEX said:


> That sucks. Especially because BeFrugal says they can't investigate any missing cashback from Amazon. I bought another today and followed the rules. It shows up on my "click history" in BeFrugal but doesn't show a purchase associated with it yet.
> 
> So we know, was the watch your purchased sold and fulfilled by Amazon or listed under Amazon Warehouse Deals?


It actually wasn't a watch, but it wasn't a warehouse deal.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Millbarge said:


> I doubt they will get cheaper but i see someone that matches your offer:
> 
> https://mimosjewelry.com/products/srpb11


Wow, that's a beautiful color. Any experience buying from this place?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasKevin (Mar 6, 2014)

That seems pretty high priced. Black Friday at Ashford I picked up one for $170 after a 15% off code.



BANKST3R said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/3j3/EDOX...id=1485989988&sr=8-11&keywords=edox+hydro+sub
> 
> Amazon.co.uk has the Edox Hydro Sub Quartz with rubber band for 254 GBP. Sold and shipped by amazon. Not a bad price for EU-buyers. Only one available.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's a Hamilton you don't see all the time ... The American Classic Railroad automatic chronograph, model H40656181, $888 at Ashford with coupon code 'AFFCHRONO888'

Be Frugal rebate takes it to $832. I don't see it under $1,050 anywhere else.

Hamilton American Classic H40656181 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## BANKST3R (Nov 28, 2014)

The 170$ on Black Friday after coupon would end up above the mentioned amazon.co.uk price for german buyers after shipping and tax, I'm afraid. Returning the watch to the UK is way easier, too. It was a pretty good deal for the UK/EU.


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

DJMCUK said:


> Now £613.41. Were they watching the thread?


That is not a good deal for what appears to be a Quartz model. The auto versions can be had for $479 with rubber band on ebay all day long, just an FYI. Also I see this model being even more reduced, there was some limited edition North Pole models in auto sold for $600-699 .


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

MattFeeder said:


> I managed to grab the strap version of that Hammy chrono from Ashford at a steal.. I love mine. It will fill my auto chrono slot until
> I can bring myself to pull the trigger on a speedy reduced.
> 
> View attachment 10728306


The lugs on the khaki series are so long. even at 38mm the watch looks like its at the limit of your wrist


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Amuthini said:


> The lugs on the khaki series are so long. even at 38mm the watch looks like its at the limit of your wrist


 The L2L is actually pretty short on this model, and the fact that its pretty thick. You're right though that a lot of the Khaki's have longer lugs. My guess is that its the angle that the pic was taken making the lugs appear long and overhanging.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Amuthini said:


> The lugs on the khaki series are so long. even at 38mm the watch looks like its at the limit of your wrist


That pic isn't at the greatest angle and I wear them loose. I have just over a 7 inch wrist.
I do agree, long lugs for a 38mm. Plus, thick case.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

The somewhat hard to find Timex T49893









$74.95 at LeftLaneSports.com (I have never purchased from that store). You may also want to search for "Human 20 Bottle" for $0.95. It was the cheapest thing I could find at the store and that gets you over the $75.00 minimum for free shipping. The store also appears to be on befrugal for a 10% rebate.

I emailed customer service yesterday and she said they had about 30. I'll be ordering mine shortly.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

* Also Not A Deal *

Yeah, Amuthini, that's the double-edged sword of this thread.

On the one hand, we tell ourselves to know what we want and move fast to get deals. On the other, the reality is that if you have a 6.5 (me) or 7-inch (MattFeeder) wrist, no watch really looks right. Everything looks big, but you don't know HOW big until you actually get the watch.

I do not know why the Revue Thommen 42 sits more easily on my wrist than the Hammy Field 38. Like Studio said, the L2L is not that bad. But the Hammy Field is almost too big for my wrist as well... it's the only watch I have that sometimes can slip around the outside of my wrist even when the strap is tight, though that's only happened once or twice. Part of it is the shape of the case, but the RT has the same rounded back of the case as well, and something about the lug shape corrects for it.

So, if you have a small wrist and you use this thread, unless you've tried something on in the store, you're basically rolling the dice with about half a grand on the table trying to hunt the smaller chronos. I realize everyone has some degree of this problem no matter what your wrist size, but it's just a particular frustration of mine because I have a few watches that are too big and they just look ridiculous if I don't wear them with a blazer or something.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ffeingol said:


> The somewhat hard to find Timex T49893
> 
> View attachment 10735570
> 
> ...


Got that model 2 weeks ago from Amazon for $68. It was shipped from Istanbul, Turkey! Last one they had.

Your deal is good, just wish they had the other colors of that Expedition.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just got an email from Gavox and they are having a 14% off sale during the month of February. Also keep in mind US customers do not pay the 21% VAT tax shown on the website. Use coupon code "time2love" as the discount code.

Time2give webstore - Time 2 Give


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Just got an email from Gavox and they are having a 14% off sale during the month of February. Also keep in mind US customers do not pay the 21% VAT tax shown on the website. Use coupon code "timetolove" as the discount code.
> 
> Time2give webstore - Time 2 Give


Not seeing a place to put a code. There is a "voucher" spot however the code does not work in there


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Not seeing a place to put a code. There is a "voucher" spot however the code does not work in there


Sorry typo. It's time2love.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Just got an email from Gavox and they are having a 14% off sale during the month of February. Also keep in mind US customers do not pay the 21% VAT tax shown on the website. Use coupon code "time2love" as the discount code.
> 
> Time2give webstore - Time 2 Give


Good info, I got that email too. The website is weird, prices vary and I cannot get the non-VAT prices in USdollars.

Additional straps are priced at $22 on the page, but they jump to $30 in the cart.

Also, he has in stock over 450 of the 500 Aurora he had made. Guess he likes sitting on them. He should discount them a lot more and unload them.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Sorry typo. It's time2love.


Thank you.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Good info, I got that email too. The website is weird, prices vary and I cannot get the non-VAT prices in USdollars.
> 
> Also, he has in stock over 450 of the 500 Aurora he had made. Guess he likes sitting on them. He should discount them a lot more and unload them.


I had to create an account first. Then it will take off the VAT tax for US addresses. Just confirmed on my account.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Just got an email from Gavox and they are having a 14% off sale during the month of February. Also keep in mind US customers do not pay the 21% VAT tax shown on the website. Use coupon code "time2love" as the discount code.
> 
> Time2give webstore - Time 2 Give


I've liked that Squadron.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> I had to create an account first. Then it will take off the VAT tax for US addresses. Just confirmed on my account.


Even when I enter with my account (I bought a Gavox watch previously) I still get VAT pricing:

Watch should be $788.52 and the straps should be $21.93


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Good info, I got that email too. The website is weird, prices vary and I cannot get the non-VAT prices in USdollars.
> 
> Additional straps are priced at $22 on the page, but they jump to $30 in the cart.
> 
> Also, he has in stock over 450 of the 500 Aurora he had made. Guess he likes sitting on them. He should discount them a lot more and unload them.


Ouch....450 left.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Even when I enter with my account (I bought a Gavox watch previously) I still get VAT pricing:
> 
> Watch should be $788.52 and the straps should be $21.93
> 
> View attachment 10736538


Might be worth sending him an inquiry email through the site. His user name on WUS is Mikavulin so you could also PM him. It was back in November when I ordered, and I could have sworn it showed VAT taxes before I set up an account. Maybe he's changed the store to not add them. Anyway now even when I do a mock order it's showing Euro prices for me and I'm in the US. At least it shows US $ for you.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Glycine Combat 7 for 299.00 on E-bay *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Combat-7-3898-14T-SB-Watch-Automatic-42mm-Sandblasted-Box-Papers-/272543819550?hash=item3f74e0a71e:g10AAOSw5cNYk468


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

This day could not get any better! My Stowa and my C60 GMT showed up! 


The Ward is insane quality for the money. It looks every bit as well finished as my Omega, with the acception of a more hollow feeling bracelet.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ToXic said:


> This day could not get any better! My Stowa and my C60 GMT showed up!
> 
> The Ward is insane quality for the money. It looks every bit as well finished as my Omega, with the acception of a more hollow feeling bracelet.


The Ward GMT models have a 2893 inside. Very smooth movement.


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

ffeingol said:


> The somewhat hard to find Timex T49893
> 
> View attachment 10735570
> 
> ...


Done, who can resist at that price.

Thanks,

RMD


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

ToXic said:


> This day could not get any better! My Stowa and my C60 GMT showed up!
> 
> The Ward is insane quality for the money. It looks every bit as well finished as my Omega, with the acception of a more hollow feeling bracelet.


Are the links and end links solid?

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Gilt has Raymond Weil sale, seems code THIRTY works on everything with 30% off. Some freelancer models look nice.


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> Are the links and end links solid?
> 
> We who are about to buy, salute you!


Yes to both. The reason it feels a little lighter prolly comes down to the fact that it is a tiny bit thinner. Or even a different density of the steel used. Even just a couple g's in weight difference is going to be perceptible for most people.


----------



## trevorklat (Aug 24, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> Add USA15off for another 47 bucks off. Brings Total to $283.


Thanks, I got one for the $283 + tax. I had been waiting on a deal on this watch for a long time!


----------



## Socalmoney (Jan 15, 2017)

Just noticed that Jomashop has this same watch for the same price, $299 new.

Glycine Combat 7 Brown Leather Automatic Men's Watch 3898.14T.SB.LB7BF


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Socalmoney said:


> Just noticed that Jomashop has this same watch for the same price, $299 new.
> 
> Glycine Combat 7 Brown Leather Automatic Men's Watch 3898.14T.SB.LB7BF


Several Glycine's on sale at Joma

http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watches.html#159857


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

30% off any Spinnaker watch with code VALENTINE30. www.spinnaker-watches.com

They have quite a range of decent looking watches so the chances you will like something aren't too bad.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

sheepfishdog said:


> 30% off any Spinnaker watch with code VALENTINE30. Spinnaker Watches | Spinnaker Watches
> 
> They have quite a range of decent looking watches so the chances you will like something aren't too bad.


Wow, they have a 38mm diver. I'm seriously tempted by it.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

*Bulova 63B014 Accutron Gemini Men's ETA 2893-2 Automatic Watch

*C $399

Bulova 63B014 Accutron Gemini Men 039 s ETA 2893 2 Automatic Watch | eBay


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Shame they didn't use a slightly better movement and use sapphire on those Spinnaker divers.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

johndiver said:


> Just used the code VALENTINES30 to get 30% off at spinnaker watches : Got the full Cahill vintage diver box set for $329 from $470!!


They were 20% off the other week but if you sent them a DM they'd send you a code for additional 20%. It's worth following them on IG. I was tempted but didn't bite.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

SKX009KC / $169 on Amazon


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

https://www.lilienthal-berlin.com/










These look tempting....

With the code WINTER40 you get a one-time discount of $40 on the L1 model. The price reduces from $199 / $189 to $159 / $149. The voucher is valid until February 28th, 2017. It can´t be combined with other offers.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

techchallenger said:


> *SKX009KC / $169 on Amazon*


Guys, whatever happened to those amazing deals on Seikos at Rakuten?

Did Seiko crack down?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Millbarge said:


> Guys, whatever happened to those amazing deals on Seikos at Rakuten?
> 
> Did Seiko crack down?


Na, we bought them all.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

sheepfishdog said:


> 30% off any Spinnaker watch with code VALENTINE30. www.spinnaker-watches.com
> 
> They have quite a range of decent looking watches so the chances you will like something aren't too bad.





itsreallydarren said:


> Wow, they have a 38mm diver. I'm seriously tempted by it.


WOW is right! I just pulled the trigger on the blue 38mm Cahill. With the coupon, it comes to only $145.60 shipped! Not bad for such a good looking automatic diver with a Seiko movement. Thanks guys for the excellent find.


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

Attached are three pics, collected from WUS, of the Hamilton. Note that the numbers often disappear when they are reflecting a dark area, or your own dark clothing.
This is a common problem with shiny hands, indices, or numbers on a dark background (black or blue). I collect pics like this in a file called "undreadables".
Alan


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

johndiver is a spinnaker shill and probably banned for that activity. He just sent me a PM inviting me to be a shill. Steer clear.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Precise said:


> Attached are three pics, collected from WUS, of the Hamilton. Note that the numbers often disappear when they are reflecting a dark area, or your own dark clothing.
> This is a common problem with shiny hands, indices, or numbers on a dark background (black or blue). I collect pics like this in a file called "undreadables".
> Alan
> 
> ...


Well, two pics.

I would argue that this is still very readable in adverse light. The only thing you can't see very well there is the minute/second numerals. The lumed hands, hour numerals and minute/second markers are still clearly visible.

I don't really have a deal to post today, but I think Gemnation might be having some fun: IWC Portugieser Perpetual Calendar Moonphase.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

taike said:


> johndiver is a spinnaker shill and probably banned for that activity. He just sent me a PM inviting me to be a shill. Steer clear.


Plus this: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/what-shill-post-looks-like-4007794.html


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Shilliness aside, the Spinnaker Cahill's price has been dropped to $195, with the coupon it comes to $136.50. I've messaged them to ask if they would honor that price, and I also asked switch my order to this gold plated case version.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

yoginasser said:


> Shilliness aside, the Spinnaker Cahill's price has been dropped to $195, with the coupon it comes to $136.50. I've messaged them to ask if they would honor that price, and I also asked switch my order to this gold plated case version.
> View attachment 10740458


Not a fan of gold but this one's interesting...shiny bezel, gravel dial, somehow it all works. What holds it together though are the great hands.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

oh man, what's wrong with the date windows # 8 ? seems like not complete text and misalignment.



yoginasser said:


> Shilliness aside, the Spinnaker Cahill's price has been dropped to $195, with the coupon it comes to $136.50. I've messaged them to ask if they would honor that price, and I also asked switch my order to this gold plated case version.
> View attachment 10740458


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Prices for the Cahill seem to be jumping all over the place. Now the gold version (SP-5042-03) is at $224.00.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

itsreallydarren said:


> Prices for the Cahill seem to be jumping all over the place. Now the gold version (SP-5042-03) is at $224.00.


Perhaps they're reading along with us.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Techme said:


> Perhaps they're reading along with us.


Hi,

I looked at their website and it appears that they have 2 Cahills. One version is smaller with 38mm diameter and 100m WR. This version is also cheaper. The other version is a few mm bigger at 43mm and is 200m WR, also pricier. Too bad for them that they used shill marketing here instead of registering as a sponsor.

S.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

ToXic said:


> The Ward is insane quality for the money. It looks every bit as well finished as my Omega, with the acception of a more hollow feeling bracelet.


I thought so too. It's pretty amazing. I'm selling my Combat Sub after getting my Trident GMT. Suddenly feels cheap.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Ashford offers a 20% discount in their clearance section using code XTRA20. This GMT nets out at $479:


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

eljay said:


> Well, two pics.
> 
> I would argue that this is still very readable in adverse light. The only thing you can't see very well there is the minute/second numerals. The lumed hands, hour numerals and minute/second markers are still clearly visible.


+1

And if you tilt the dial a little when wearing a watch with reflective indices, you can pick up the light and make them show even better than non-reflective ones. I have a watch with reflective indices, and I now subconsciously do this to pick up the light.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

itsreallydarren said:


> Wow, they have a 38mm diver. I'm seriously tempted by it.


Hi,

I decided to order this exact version a few minutes ago. It was 145.60$ with free shipping worldwide with the VALENTINE30 code. I am not a fan of brands registering as fake users here to shill their products but this one caught my attention for a few reasons:

-Shipping was free even up here in canada
-38mm size is perfect for this type of vintage style of dive watch, should scratch the BPFF/Oris65 itch for a while
-Seiko NH35 apparently inside (24 jewels is stated on their website)

Will report here when I get it,

Cheers!

S.

PS : They did not contact me or anything like that, I'm getting this on my dime and I only have the regular 30% off deal.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I was contacted as well. I was given a free watch and in return my next born child will be named Spinnaker. :-!

All kidding aside I might find it hard to resist buying one of those 43mm divers for under $275. Also I commented last night about the crystal not being sapphire and I got that info from Time Bums review here: Spinnaker Cahill | The Time Bum The person on here replied later saying that it is actually sapphire. If it is now Sapphire that is a definite upgrade imo however the fact that they do not specify on the website makes me think it is likely not sapphire. Still wish it had a slightly better movement, even a NH35 would be an improvement over the 8215 in there now imo.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Good news - My second Amazon Warehouse Deal purchase (where I followed the rules/guidelines) just showed up as pending cashback on BeFrugal!

Bad news - Now that I've confirmed it works for Amazon Warehouse Deals, BeFrugal no longer shows cashback on watches....


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

platinumEX said:


> Good news - My second Amazon Warehouse Deal purchase (where I followed the rules/guidelines) just showed up as pending cashback on BeFrugal!
> 
> Bad news - Now that I've confirmed it works for Amazon Warehouse Deals, BeFrugal no longer shows cashback on watches....


When did you purchase it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

petalz said:


> When did you purchase it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Feb 1st.

It took a day to show in my "click activity" and another day to show as pending cash back.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Cos I bought on 2nd but nothing appears even on click activity...strange. I can't contact befrugal until after 7 days cos I tried to log a ticket 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Sean779 said:


> Not a fan of gold but this one's interesting...shiny bezel, gravel dial, somehow it all works. What holds it together though are the great hands.


I'm with you. I agonized in choosing between the gold and blue versions, and decided that it's a bit more challenging to score a gold diver, that looks good, and is a size that fits me, then it is to find nice looking blue divers. Fingers crossed that it's as good looking in person as it is in the pictures. This will be my first gold plated diver.



Vwatch said:


> oh man, what's wrong with the date windows # 8 ? seems like not complete text and misalignment.


The angle of the photo makes the edge of the date window clip the one in the 18. Here's a head on pic that shows that it's aligned just fine. Also, I liked the coordination of the date wheel and dial colors











itsreallydarren said:


> Prices for the Cahill seem to be jumping all over the place. Now the gold version (SP-5042-03) is at $224.00.





Techme said:


> Perhaps they're reading along with us.


Ya, I also never heard back from them about the price adjustment. I do hope that they read this, and honor the difference from when I messaged them about it. Especially that there was mention earlier in the thread about them honoring discounts of up to 40%.



mplsabdullah said:


> I was contacted as well. I was given a free watch and in return my next born child will be named Spinnaker. :-!
> 
> All kidding aside I might find it hard to resist buying one of those 43mm divers for under $275. Also I commented last night about the crystal not being sapphire and I got that info from Time Bums review here: Spinnaker Cahill | The Time Bum The person on here replied later saying that it is actually sapphire. If it is now Sapphire that is a definite upgrade imo however the fact that they do not specify on the website makes me think it is likely not sapphire. Still wish it had a slightly better movement, even a NH35 would be an improvement over the 8215 in there now imo.


Congrats on your purchase. It would be nice if the crystal was sapphire; is there an easy way to check? While I was messaging them last night, I asked about what the bezel material was, their response was "The bezel is a sapphire hardened mineral lens", which is a bit strange since their site says "hardened mineral lens" in the item description, which most people would infer that this is descriptive of the crystal, not the bezel. Anyway, it doesn't appear that those who are responding to the messages, or in charge of descriptions on the site, know much about these matters.

PS, In case you were wondering, I'm not schilling their stuff either.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

jcombs1 said:


> Several Glycine's on sale at Joma
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watches.html#159857


Use CART20 for additional $20.00 off. This is sitewide for Jomashop, not just for Glycines. However, the prices for the Glycines are really good. Even that mother of pearl version that always seemed priced higher than the other Airmans is $695. I really like that this version has the lume markers at all 24 hour points.

http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3918-179n-lb2u.html


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Chr. Ward club checking in. After owning and flipping a 43mm trident because I thought it was too big and heavy for my girly 6.75'' wrists, I got in on this latest sale, receiving a 38mm trident GMT. I keep going back and forth over whether it's a keeper or not. Leaning towards keeping it. By itself I like it. Next to my other pieces it kind of look like a kids watch a little? But since I only wear one at a time..










I think due to my lens being fairly close to the watch here it may look a bit bigger than it actually is.


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

ebtromba said:


> Chr. Ward club checking in. After owning and flipping a 43mm trident because I thought it was too big a heavy for my girly 6.75'' wrists, I got in on this latest sale, receiving a 38mm trident GMT. I keep going back and forth over whether it's a keeper or not. Leaning towards keeping it. By itself I like it. Next to my other pieces it kind of look like a kids watch a little? But since I only wear one at a time..


It does look a bit small for you IMO, but only you know whether you're comfortable with it. The good thing about 50% off is you shouldn't lose much if anything if you want to sell it on.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

It probably does look smaller next to your other watches,...and for the better!


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

I got the CW GMT I bought and the Rider bauhaus. Everyone else has covered the CW, it's great, we'll see how the logo change affects the resale, but I don't plan on selling any time soon. Really good deployant on the strap.

The Rider is obviously a lot cheaper, but nicely decorated movement. Comes with a completely garbage strap that is so thin it makes the 39x10mm watch look thick, but drilled lugs make that a very fixable problem. The Nato they threw in for free is a typical $10 strap, but in a pretty cool shiny grey. The shipping from Seagull was incredibly fast, though, I bought it 12 days after the CW and they were delivered the same day. For a $100 Chinese watch, it's fine(no QC issues, display caseback, sapphire, signed crown, etc.), but the Nomos-style lugs make it wear a bit bigger than you'd expect from the dimensions.


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Only thing I'm noticing I'm not a fan of on the ward is the polished center links. I never get noticed for watches at work, but today wearing my ward I did.

Co-worker asked me if it was a Rolex, hahaha.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

ToXic said:


> Only thing I'm noticing I'm not a fan of on the ward is the polished center links. I never get noticed for watches at work, but today wearing my ward I did.
> 
> Co-worker asked me if it was a Rolex, hahaha.


I have the same feelings about the center links. You almost need a leather to dress it down, take some "bling" away.. which is unusual.
I leave it on a padded leather with a deployment for casual, and use the bracelet to dress it up.
I've considered brushing them out, but I think it would look weird with the polish on the case.


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

It shouldn't really. My planet ocean is all brushed bracelet but polished case parts, seems fine.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

ToXic said:


> Only thing I'm noticing I'm not a fan of on the ward is the polished center links. I never get noticed for watches at work, but today wearing my ward I did.
> 
> Co-worker asked me if it was a Rolex, hahaha.


LOL

So, hey, it gets noticed at times. Just dress it up and down and utilize that effect. That adds a lot of versatility.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

For those who are rushing to buy those Spinnaker divers (not a very attractive name IMHO) check out these Event watches featured on Worn and Wound sold exclusively at Gnomon watches. Looks familiar?









http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watches/evant-watches/tropic-diver-300-vintage-limited-edition-150

Life is too short, buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IG @EL_GEEK


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> ToXic said:
> 
> 
> > Only thing I'm noticing I'm not a fan of on the ward is the polished center links. I never get noticed for watches at work, but today wearing my ward I did.
> ...


I don't think anyone has ever even said nice Rolex when I used to have one... Haha. And my Omega certainly doesn't get noticed. So weird that the ward does.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

My CW gets noticed quite a bit too. Probably due to the nice polishing and glossy bezel. Although now my Oris BC4 gets a lot of looks/words due to the big ol' "wart" knob.

The CW definitely looks the part of a dress diver. I'm nervous to put any wabi sabi on it.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> For those who are rushing to buy those Spinnaker divers (not a very attractive name IMHO) check out these Event watches featured on Worn and Wound sold exclusively at Gnomon watches. Looks familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

This one is very similar and looks much more classy and high-end than the Spinnaker.

It is also 4X the price I paid mine so I hope it is better!

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This one is very similar and looks much more classy and high-end than the Spinnaker.
> 
> ...


Way better movement inside, ETA-2824-2


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

I know this has been posted before, but now I can't find it and am having no luck searching. What is watchgooroo's email?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This is an affordable 24 hour dial watch option for those that don't want to Pony up yet for the glycine models.

Other than some of the text I think it's a good-looking watch.

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/172505528661










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> This is an affordable 24 hour dial watch option for those that don't want to Pony up yet for the glycine models.
> 
> Other than some of the text I think it's a good-looking watch.
> 
> ...


This looks like a decent option. Do you own one? How's the quality? Been looking for a nice 24-hour watch, not sure how I feel about the inscription on the dial though.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

raheelc said:


> This looks like a decent option. Do you own one? How's the quality? Been looking for a nice 24-hour watch, not sure how I feel about the inscription on the dial though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


No I don't own one but like you I've wanted to find an affordable 24-hour option.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> No I don't own one but like you I've wanted to find an affordable 24-hour option.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Cool. I owned a sturmanskie traveller 24 hour at one point, but didn't like the dial too much.

Wonder if this option could fit a metal bracelet on it.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> No I don't own one but like you I've wanted to find an affordable 24-hour option.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Have you looked at komandirskie 35?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

taike said:


> Have you looked at komandirskie 35?


I'll check it out

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'll check it out
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Meranom.com is my preferred seller. $65 with free shipping. Wus2015 knocks off a couple bucks. I'd go for no date as the old school date adjustment is a pain. https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie-classic/35/


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

taike said:


> Meranom.com is my preferred seller. $65 with free shipping. Wus2015 knocks off a couple bucks. I'd go for no date as the old school date adjustment is a pain. https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie-classic/35/


Wish the bezels were thinner on these. Would have picked one up.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> This is an affordable 24 hour dial watch option for those that don't want to Pony up yet for the glycine models.
> 
> Other than some of the text I think it's a good-looking watch.
> 
> ...


Wancher Astronaut?! Houston, we have a problem.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/172505528661
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170204/901aaba861efa94e5df19a4cbd7374d2.jpg[/IM
> 
> ...


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Wish the bezels were thinner on these. Would have picked one up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Bezels on the Vostoks are notoriously easy to change with a ton of aftermarket options. Don't let the bezel deter you!!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Ottski44 said:


> Bezels on the Vostoks are notoriously easy to change with a ton of aftermarket options. Don't let the bezel deter you!!


Interesting, never knew that. Do you happen to have any resources/web links aftermarket options?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> That's a shocking brand name.


A quick search netted some explanation in this link.
"Meaning ワンチャー　is an ancient Japanese-Chinese word; the direct English translation is hard to explain but here I translated the English to my best:

The devotion and achievement of the goal involving everyone irrespective of borders while sticking to the roots"


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Interesting, never knew that. Do you happen to have any resources/web links aftermarket options?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Interesting, never knew that. Do you happen to have any resources/web links aftermarket options?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1430562


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> This is an affordable 24 hour dial watch option for those that don't want to Pony up yet for the glycine models.
> 
> Other than some of the text I think it's a good-looking watch.
> 
> ...


Huh, they have a nice hulk homage too. 
Wancher Extreme Japan Sapphire Crystal Self Winding Mechanical Men 039 s Watch | eBay


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

---------


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

TOM has some watch winders & boxes on sale. Picked up a triple winder with storage for 12 for $175 after shipping & tax.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> This is an affordable 24 hour dial watch option for those that don't want to Pony up yet for the glycine models.
> 
> Other than some of the text I think it's a good-looking watch.
> 
> ...


What movement is in this thing? I'm really intrigued and want to make sure this isn't going to break on me within a month and be a toss away


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

tinpusher said:


> What movement is in this thing? I'm really intrigued and want to make sure this isn't going to break on me within a month and be a toss away


You can get an Alpha or No Watch brand 24 hr for around the same price.

http://www.no-watch.co.uk/pages/24_Hours_CL1-1312.html

http://www.alpha-watch.com/details.php?myid=676

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

this is just an Alpha Universal Military time watch with a different dial/name.
It is a true 24 hour watch with a chinese mvt ( not from the land of rising sun, japan). good quality for price, QC is not the greatest
Alpha Watch

I own 2 from alpha, and I would buy it from them, likley for less money. 


valuewatchguy said:


> This is an affordable 24 hour dial watch option for those that don't want to Pony up yet for the glycine models.
> 
> Other than some of the text I think it's a good-looking watch.
> 
> ...


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

the alpha versions


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

tinpusher said:


> What movement is in this thing? I'm really intrigued and want to make sure this isn't going to break on me within a month and be a toss away





MEzz said:


> the alpha versions
> View attachment 10755602
> 
> View attachment 10755610


Huh. I liked the Wancher when I thought the bezel was matte, but I guess it is probably polished like the others (still like the Wancher dial better).

Chinese movement. I guess a modified Seagull ST-16 or TY-2xxx, given the Geneva wave decoration and other features.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has the 42mm Momentum 1M-SP10W7B for $44.03 + $7.11 Shipping.
This is nearly 50% off the average price according to Camel.
This has a screw down crown. Only 2 in stock.


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

Melbourne Watch Company have 50% off their women's watches with the code *VALENTINES*.

I picked up the rose gold 34mm Collins moon phase for my wife for 239.50AUD.








I wish she'd picked the 36mm Parkville instead as I'd have borrowed that to wear on occasion.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Redback said:


> Amazon has the 42mm Momentum 1M-SP10W7B for $44.03 + $7.11 Shipping.
> This is nearly 50% off the average price according to Camel.
> This has a screw down crown. Only 2 in stock.


Just what I didn't need.. thank you!


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Lux Time has the Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date for $282 on Amazon. Looks like all Big Date models are quartz.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Huh. I liked the Wancher when I thought the bezel was matte, but I guess it is probably polished like the others (still like the Wancher dial better).
> 
> Chinese movement. I guess a modified Seagull ST-16 or TY-2xxx, given the Geneva wave decoration and other features.


If you like the Alpha you can get it with a "James Band" strap: Alpha Watch


----------



## divemasterjohn (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice! Free shipping made me happy. I went for the green model



yoginasser said:


> WOW is right! I just pulled the trigger on the blue 38mm Cahill. With the coupon, it comes to only $145.60 shipped! Not bad for such a good looking automatic diver with a Seiko movement. Thanks guys for the excellent find.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

gregington said:


> Melbourne Watch Company have 50% off their women's watches with the code *VALENTINES*.
> 
> I picked up the rose gold 34mm Collins moon phase for my wife for 239.50AUD.
> View attachment 10755970


I picked up the Collins during the Aussie day sale with an additional 10% off (damn, jumped the gun!) Arrived yesterday and gave it to the wife (I hate waiting to give a gift if I have it already. I wanted her to be able to use it immediately!)

Anyway, the watch is beautiful, was shipped super quickly in very nice packaging, and Mr. Krishnan personally responded to my emails in a very timely manner. I thought the watch and service were superb so wanted to give a shout out to a good company and deal.

As an aside, I also like that my wife has a very unique watch. Slim chance we'll run into many of these in the midwest.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern has Ancon automatic watches with bronze cases for $419.99. They use Miyota 9015 movements.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Massdrop has wolf watch boxes on sale. $45 + shipping for a 10 piece box seems like a really good price.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/wolf-heritage-watch-box?referer=8BQHHN










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I have one. Not sure this model is worth the $45 but I do like it. The strap gets in the way but other than that, and the price, it's a good box.



ILiveOnWacker said:


> Massdrop has wolf watch boxes on sale. $45 + shipping for a 10 piece box seems like a really good price.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/wolf-heritage-watch-box?referer=8BQHHN
> 
> ...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Zenith Port Royal for $2050 with code DMPORT2050. Don't think I've seen a Zenith with a bracelet for any lower price. The models that have been on sale in the $1800 range have had leather straps. Considering the prices for Zenith bracelets, this is a better deal.

Zenith Port Royal 03-5010-2562-01M5010 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Touch of Modern has Ancon automatic watches with bronze cases for $419.99. They use Miyota 9015 movements.


Anyone know anything about the bronze they use? Any good?


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> AreaTrend has the Bulova Accutron Lobster for $120, it's the black version with stainless mesh-style bracelet.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova...black-stainless-steel-quartz-watch-1681967845


I am damn sure it's the watch i returned last week on December. It came in dirty box and inside the links were removed from watch and put in plastic baggie. I paid $97 for it around Christmas with discount. But i kept gnawing at me that they sold a opened box item to me as new. I would havd still kept the watch but when i contacted areatrend customer service the rep gave me nasty attitude so i returned it. Then they tried to charge me $6 for return shipping on my refund. Again had to give a piece of mind to a them but this time i wrote an lengthy email and got my full amount refunded.It's nice watch tho so if it turns up like i said, beware.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> That's a shocking brand name.












One small jerk for Man.... One giant wanch for Mankind !


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Touch of Modern has Ancon automatic watches with bronze cases for $419.99. They use Miyota 9015 movements.


Nice
Aren't they 44mm+?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> For those who are rushing to buy those Spinnaker divers (not a very attractive name IMHO) check out these Event watches featured on Worn and Wound sold exclusively at Gnomon watches. Looks familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In general I really like this design. The only issue is the size of the indice lume dots. They are so large compared to the dial size to almost look 'Cartoonish'.

I like the fact that they use 'Elabore" grade movements rather than base grade.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Anyone know anything about the bronze they use? Any good?


They use CuSn8, good stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

KrisOK said:


> In general I really like this design. The only issue is the size of the indice lume dots. They are so large compared to the dial size to almost look 'Cartoonish'.
> 
> I like the fact that they use 'Elabore" grade movements rather than base grade.


http://www.ablogtowatch.com/breguet-1646-diver-watch-newly-discovered-vintage-1965/


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

If anyone wants to use these go ahead


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Timex's Expedition Grid Shock watch is only 31.99 for the green one. Normally priced between the $40's and $60's depending on color. It's the non-ABC version of the iconic WS4.









Warning- this is a big, big watch at around 55mm. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YTYH0JC/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

City74 said:


> If anyone wants to use these go ahead
> 
> View attachment 10761314


Got the same coupons in the mail today

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

JacksonExports said:


> Got the same coupons in the mail today
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Same here.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Bulova Moon Watch - SS $385

Bulova 96B258 Special Edition Moon Apollo 15 262khz Frequency Men&apos;s Watch | eBay


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Anyone know anything about the bronze they use? Any good?


I don't know if it's any good but $400+ for a Miyota on "sale" is a joke, you can get a Swiss made Glycine, Alpina, Hamilton for a lot less these days....


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

thechin said:


> I don't know if it's any good but $400+ for a Miyota on "sale" is a joke, you can get a Swiss made Glycine, Alpina, Hamilton for a lot less these days....


Not made of bronze.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

thechin said:


> I don't know if it's any good but $400+ for a Miyota on "sale" is a joke, you can get a Swiss made Glycine, Alpina, Hamilton for a lot less these days....


It is a good deal for a bronze case watch. And the Myota 9015 is a very good movement. 
I think you're putting too much stock in the "Swiss made" print.

On to another potential deal, the Casio AE1200 will an Amazon deal of the day tomorrow. Super cool watch for < $15!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Hard to gauge the sentiment about Spinnaker at the moment around these parts right now. However given we are all here for a discount their Insta account is advertising 50% valentine sale (no mention of code required) and if you DM them there's another 5% on the table. 

I reckon they are pretty good looking but I'm on the hunt for a very specific piece atm so my wallet stays in my pocket.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Sorry I misread. 50% off and extra 5% using code DM5

It also wasn't on their Insta but someone else's (struggling this morning).

Got the salient points right though - pic for clarity










Edit :: baby brain strikes again only a Tiny selection on sale. I'll see myself out.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

thechin said:


> I don't know if it's any good but $400+ for a Miyota on "sale" is a joke, you can get a Swiss made Glycine, Alpina, Hamilton for a lot less these days....


Thanks, but I was hoping for more experienced responses.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Seiko SRP773 $214.42 on bracelet 1 left>>>Seiko Men 039 s 44mm Steel Bracelet Amp Case Automatic Blue Dial Watch SRP773K1 | eBay


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

w4tchnut said:


> It is a good deal for a bronze case watch. And the Myota 9015 is a very good movement.
> I think you're putting too much stock in the "Swiss made" print.
> 
> On to another potential deal, the Casio AE1200 will an Amazon deal of the day tomorrow. Super cool watch for < $15!!!
> ...


My hands were possessed by bargain fever and I watched helplessly as they ordered that admittedly awesome Casio. Thanks!


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Thanks, but I was hoping for more experienced responses.


I have a mkiii Ancon Tank that is made of the same parts and materials, it's a solid watch that I paid 500$ CDN for a used version. That price is decent for a brand new one.

Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


----------



## larryinlc (Oct 11, 2015)

Dang, doesn't work for clearance watches



City74 said:


> If anyone wants to use these go ahead
> 
> View attachment 10761314


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

carpoon said:


> Timex's Expedition Grid Shock watch is only 31.99 for the green one. Normally priced between the $40's and $60's depending on color. It's the non-ABC version of the iconic WS4.
> 
> View attachment 10762458
> 
> ...


The picture of the model with altimeter, barometer, etc, is not the watch that you're showing on sale. Just an FYI


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

larryinlc said:


> Dang, doesn't work for clearance watches


Yeah the reverse has a bunch of exclusions.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

If you have an Australian eBay account you can get AU$20 off watches at AU$100 or more by using the code - *C20TRENDY*
You can add multiple watches to reach AU$100 also. There is a post on Ozbargain about it.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

yoginasser said:


> The B&R oiled strap I ordered from their sale last week arrived yesterday, and I must say, it's a good buy at the price of $20; especially since you can order most their straps in short, regular, or long. I've lost a whole mess of weight recently, and finding quality short non-custom replacement straps is not so easy. The sale is still going on.
> Here are some steering pics of it on my subvicta
> 
> View attachment 10724178
> ...


Wow that looks great on the wrist!!!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Amazon has 30% off some watches. Discount reflected in price. Here's an example. 
Timex intelligent Quartz for 56.99








https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00H...ents=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER&pi=AC_SX220_SY330_QL65


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

ki6h said:


> My hands were possessed by bargain fever and I watched helplessly as they ordered that admittedly awesome Casio. Thanks!


You're suppose to wait for the Deal of Day TOMORROW lol
Probably save $1 or $2.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

This seiko is $199 at Jomashop:

http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-skx175.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I stopped by the largest local TJ Maxx today. Nothing really exciting, but they did have a lot of different models since last time. There were a few different Citizen Eco-Drives. One Eco-Drive chronograph was only $129.

They also had a lot of Diesel jeans (some made in USA) for $59.99. Good price if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

daschlag said:


> Not made of bronze.


You can get a Steinhart Ocean 1 Bronze (several models to choose from) for just over $400 + shipping with an ETA movement


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> You can get a Steinhart Ocean 1 Bronze (several models to choose from) for just over $400 + shipping with an ETA movement
> 
> View attachment 10765082


If I wanted a bronze watch, I'd prefer the Ancon. Better case design, and the Steinhart is too shiny. Maybe a different grade of bronze? The bronze grade isn't in the specs.

During the recent Anonimo sales, the bronze models for ~$900 sold out immediately.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

w4tchnut said:


> You're suppose to wait for the Deal of Day TOMORROW lol
> Probably save $1 or $2.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Arrrgghh! It was so cheap - $14.41 - I assumed that was the deal. Now I'm curious, like limbo: how low can they go?


----------



## Auspaul (Jun 5, 2013)

tinpusher said:


> What movement is in this thing? I'm really intrigued and want to make sure this isn't going to break on me within a month and be a toss away


I see what you did there made me laugh


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

All these bronze watch posts, coincidently if anyone is into fashion watches armani bronze watch looks like a bit of tudor bb bronze homage on Walmart's site sold by areatrend at the marketplace for $67
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Armani-Exchange-Men-s-AX1712-Brown-Leather-Quartz-Watch/50816944


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

*May be an Affordable Tritium Watch*I don't know,this looks interesting though. Go to "Ali express.com" GO to jewelry and watches look under childrens watches go to page 8 .It is there, this thing is around 40 bucks.--- I was looking for novelty watches when I found this .I would have just posted a link but,those never work for Ali Express. I comes in different color combinations of strap and lume.This could be a deal,







it could be a ripoff.​


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> If I wanted a bronze watch, I'd prefer the Ancon. Better case design, and the Steinhart is too shiny.


Don't want to start a debate, but all you need is a patina on the Steinhart if you don't like the shininess. Look around, you'll find examples:



> I received this one about 2 weeks ago, accelerated the patina with a hard boiled egg and vinegar. Just received the strap from ebay today. I like the overall look, what do you think ?



http://watchintyme.com/showthread.php?35968-Steinhart-Ocean-One-Bronze


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

James Haury said:


> *May be an Affordable Tritium Watch*I don't know,this looks interesting though. Go to "Ali express.com" GO to jewelry and watches look under childrens watches go to page 8 .It is there, this thing is around 40 bucks.--- I was looking for novelty watches when I found this .I would have just posted a link but,those never work for Ali Express. I comes in different color combinations of strap and lume.This could be a deal,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was bored and curious, looked it up. it says luminous quartz tube


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Do you mean to use the word "ripoff" such that "it's not good quality for the money, or do you mean to use "ripoff" in the sense that it's a complete knockoff of the Luminox Colormark?

Because at least one of those is definitely true ;-)


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

stage12m said:


> was bored and curious, looked it up. it says luminous quartz tube
> 
> View attachment 10766690


Top speed luminous point?

Of course. Who could forget Gladys Knight & the top speed luminous points?


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Anyone know of any valid codes for H2O?


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

cairoanan said:


> Amazon has 30% off some watches. Discount reflected in price. Here's an example.
> Timex intelligent Quartz for 56.99
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up, just bought the Mondaine stop2go (A512.30358.64SPB) for $302 (the only one).

Thanks!


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

People really need to stop thinking that the Miyota 9000 series movements are inherently inferior to the 2824 just because they are Japanese instead of Swiss. From owning a few 9000 based movements over the past several years I can honestly say they are pretty much equal if not superior to the 2824 in every way that matters. Larger support for the ball bearing races on the rotor meaning better support and shock protection for the oscillating weight and a smoother and easier spin with less force needed to get it going, a nice modern integrated automatic unit makes for a thinner movement, and all of the parts are made with the same attention and tolerances as its swiss counterpart. People often cite the unidirectional winding as what makes the movement inherently inferior but with the significantly better rotor design it winds up balancing out due to the fact that it spins much more freely. There is a reason you see this type of rotor design on movements like the Soprod A-10 and the Zenith El Primero, it simply works amazingly and is something that is only capable with modern machinery that was not available back when the 2824 was designed in the 50s. The rotor noise that people often complain about is not a fault of the movement but rather the watch designer, when the movement is properly isolated it is virtually inaudible. 

As far as timekeeping goes when coming properly regulated from the watchmaker it is easily capable of maintaining impeccable timing with plenty of people having movments that are less than +/-7s a day in real world wear conditions and some even have movements that are less than a second off. I personally have 2 that are 3+ years old, one of which is -6s and the other which is +4. And remember this is only the "base" level of the movement. An upgraded version similar to the COSC grade 2824s is the Citizen caliber 9010 seen in their "Grand" line which is pretty widely regarded by its owners of staying within +/-2s a day. 

It is honestly much closer to the 2892 than it is to the 2824, it comes in at 3.9mm thick vs 3.6 and 4.6 for the 2892 and 2824 respectively. While .7mm may not seem like much it is a pretty dang significant nearly 20% difference which is significant especially when you see all that is crammed into the 9000 series. 

It should be noted that they are pretty much the only company producing a dateless movement right now as well with the 90s5, I know that ETA does have a dateless version but they are very rare and from what I know are only produced if a company is willing to purchase a ton of them. Just a nice little thing for the watchmaker who does not want to have the extra complication on a watch that they do not want to have a date function, meaning easier servicing and less possible things to go wrong. Honestly, if I were to design my own watch today I would 100% use a 9000 series without question if for nothing else the fact that they are significantly easier to aquire and work with rather that ETAs rather draconian policies of who they will supply to. The fact that it performs on par and is cheaper to boot is just a bonus.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

cel4145 said:


> You can get a Steinhart Ocean 1 Bronze (several models to choose from) for just over $400 + shipping with an ETA movement
> 
> View attachment 10765082


That is definitely tempting, I've always wanted a bronze watch. But the lack of bracelet options that look good always stops me (prefer bracelets over straps)

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Bulova Sea King 96B228









I ordered one from Ebay seller officialwatchdeals, claims to be authorized Bulova dealer.
$139.99 minus $1.00 = 138.99

Jet.com has it for $154.75 or as low as $152.36 if you opt out of free returns and pay by debit card. Additional code for 15% off for new sign up customers, not sure it applies to this item, plus tax.

Jomashop has it for $159.99.

At these prices this watch oozes value. UHF 262 kHz quartz, smooth second hand, accuracy of 5-10 sec. p/year, 300 meter water resistance, saphire crystal, 120 click precision bezel, very good lume. It's 48mm case, owners claim it wears well for the size, heavy, battery lasts about 3 years, max?

There's also a chronograph model available for $169.99 at Amazon.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

City74 said:


> If anyone wants to use these go ahead
> 
> View attachment 10761314


People are selling these on eBay I have noticed.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

TheNeuB said:


> People really need to stop thinking that the Miyota 9000 series movements are inherently inferior to the 2824 just because they are Japanese instead of Swiss. From owning a few 9000 based movements over the past several years I can honestly say they are pretty much equal if not superior to the 2824 in every way that matters. Larger support for the ball bearing races on the rotor meaning better support and shock protection for the oscillating weight and a smoother and easier spin with less force needed to get it going, a nice modern integrated automatic unit makes for a thinner movement, and all of the parts are made with the same attention and tolerances as its swiss counterpart. People often cite the unidirectional winding as what makes the movement inherently inferior but with the significantly better rotor design it winds up balancing out due to the fact that it spins much more freely. There is a reason you see this type of rotor design on movements like the Soprod A-10 and the Zenith El Primero, it simply works amazingly and is something that is only capable with modern machinery that was not available back when the 2824 was designed in the 50s. The rotor noise that people often complain about is not a fault of the movement but rather the watch designer, when the movement is properly isolated it is virtually inaudible.
> 
> As far as timekeeping goes when coming properly regulated from the watchmaker it is easily capable of maintaining impeccable timing with plenty of people having movments that are less than +/-7s a day in real world wear conditions and some even have movements that are less than a second off. I personally have 2 that are 3+ years old, one of which is -6s and the other which is +4. And remember this is only the "base" level of the movement. An upgraded version similar to the COSC grade 2824s is the Citizen caliber 9010 seen in their "Grand" line which is pretty widely regarded by its owners of staying within +/-2s a day.
> 
> ...


Great breakdown. I've stopped defending that movement because I realize many of the people who consider it inferior are more concerned with the resale value of the watch and not it's day to day performance. We still live in a world where the term Swiss Made means more to the average consumer.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

TheNeuB said:


> People really need to stop thinking that the Miyota 9000 series movements are inherently inferior to the 2824 just because they are Japanese instead of Swiss. From owning a few 9000 based movements over the past several years I can honestly say they are pretty much equal if not superior to the 2824 in every way that matters. Larger support for the ball bearing races on the rotor meaning better support and shock protection for the oscillating weight and a smoother and easier spin with less force needed to get it going, a nice modern integrated automatic unit makes for a thinner movement, and all of the parts are made with the same attention and tolerances as its swiss counterpart. People often cite the unidirectional winding as what makes the movement inherently inferior but with the significantly better rotor design it winds up balancing out due to the fact that it spins much more freely. There is a reason you see this type of rotor design on movements like the Soprod A-10 and the Zenith El Primero, it simply works amazingly and is something that is only capable with modern machinery that was not available back when the 2824 was designed in the 50s. The rotor noise that people often complain about is not a fault of the movement but rather the watch designer, when the movement is properly isolated it is virtually inaudible.
> 
> As far as timekeeping goes when coming properly regulated from the watchmaker it is easily capable of maintaining impeccable timing with plenty of people having movments that are less than +/-7s a day in real world wear conditions and some even have movements that are less than a second off. I personally have 2 that are 3+ years old, one of which is -6s and the other which is +4. And remember this is only the "base" level of the movement. An upgraded version similar to the COSC grade 2824s is the Citizen caliber 9010 seen in their "Grand" line which is pretty widely regarded by its owners of staying within +/-2s a day.
> 
> ...


Great. Take it to another thread and stop polluting this one with non-deals.


----------



## KevReb (Dec 27, 2016)

Keeper of Time said:


> Great. Take it to another thread and stop polluting this one with non-deals.


May not have cited a deal, but it wasn't without value. Your post on the other hand......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Keeper of Time said:


> Great. Take it to another thread and stop polluting this one with non-deals.


JFC. You spent more time *****ing than it would have taken to skip over it. It's a good post.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hamilton Khaki 42mm with bracelet for $299 with code DMAVIATION299

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665135 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

I used the 25% off Kohl's watch deal last Monday (plus 15% for using the Kohl's card, plus $20 back in Kohls Cash, plus 6% Ebates) to buy this cool Seiko for a net of about $112, had to pay tax or it would have been cheaper. Not really a current deal but if you subscribe to emails and get a Kohl's card, a few good deals can be had.


----------



## koller1994 (Jan 26, 2016)

Does anyone have the Jomashop coupon $20 when buying watch at Jomashop? Could u share it to me? Thanks a lot

I want to order this one http://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t006-407-11-053-00.html


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Bulova Sea King 96B228
> 
> View attachment 10767322
> 
> ...


I like big divers and this one does have a lot going for it. I returned the one I tried from Amazon because I didn't care for the bolts in the bezel or the orange dial accents. It's a satisfying watch to handle though and I'd reconsider if I came across it on a crazy deal. The size was wearable lug to lug and the bezel action, crown and case were all really nice.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cfcfan81 said:


> Anyone know of any valid codes for H2O?


Nope. Their best deals are either doing a pre-order or picking one of their pre-packaged special editions on their website.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

KevReb said:


> May not have cited a deal, but it wasn't without value. Your post on the other hand......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I envision these people, sitting at a desk sweating, tweeked out and tapping their foot, maniacally refreshing for deals. Take a hit. Refresh. Take a hit. Refresh.

When there's an off-topic post, the slam their battered keyboard and smack their cracked monitor.


----------



## Bagua (May 11, 2013)

Deep Blue has the Flat Tube T100 OPS tritium diver on sale for $415. The code "cyber" still works to take 40% off. Final price before shipping was $249. Hard to beat this.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Not the usual deal but still much less than what this has been priced at before.

Uncle Seiko has reduced the prices of his SKX Tuna Mod from $750 to $575

http://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p37/SKX007/009_Automatic_Tuna_MOD.html


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Area Trend has the Victorinox Swiss Army Airboss Mechanical Chrongraph, Model 241620, for $747.95. iConsumer rebate takes it to $694.10. You won't find it below $1,000 anywhere else.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/victor...inless-steel-swiss-automatic-watch-1681914910


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is a really nice price on the Citizen Eco-Drive military-ish field watch, model BM8180-03E. $74.99 at LePerfect on eBay. It's $22 more on Amazon.

Citizen Men 039 s BM8180 03E Eco Drive Canvas Strap Watch 013205070013 | eBay


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Price went down on this one:










Amazon Lightning Deal
$12.97

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-AE1200..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=XQ7934WAFHK34PFHRC6A


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

So Paul Duggan has this Tudor chrono listed in his clearance section for $1700. I think it's ugly as sin, but may be to someone's tastes and the price is right. 
I will say that Paul and his staff are awesome to work with.
http://pduggan.com/products/30761/?ajax=true&width=910&height=756

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Keeper of Time said:


> Great. Take it to another thread and stop polluting this one with non-deals.


TheNeub offered an important perspective on a movement that is in many of the watches people consider buying through this thread. Therefore it is worthier of consideration than anything you have written thus far.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Speaking of deals: Check out what's being sold at your local Costco. You can probably find some Seiko automatics (usually the 4Rs) at solid prices. Here are two at my local Costco (at Woodmore Towne Center for folks in the DMV). The first one is on sale for $169.99 while the other is on sale for $199.99.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

boze said:


> I like big divers and this one does have a lot going for it. I returned the one I tried from Amazon because I didn't care for the bolts in the bezel or the orange dial accents. It's a satisfying watch to handle though and I'd reconsider if I came across it on a crazy deal. The size was wearable lug to lug and the bezel action, crown and case were all really nice.


Thanks for confirming the quality. I was thinking of holding out for a crazy good price too, but 139 did it for me. It's the lowest I've seen. Don't really see it going much lower, but maybe it will go down a few dollars more on some type of sale. It is very competitive at its regular price as is.

Also for me, as you said the bezel is a little more crowded then I like with the bolts, but the overall time legibility looks very good, easy to read. This is a prime consideration for me. What tipped me over to pull the trigger was a video I saw of the movement, smooooooth. Just a beautiful thing to watch that striking second hand sweeping across the dial.

For anyone considering the chronograph model. I read that the second hand only moves when using the chrono function.


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

Sevenmack said:


> Speaking of deals: Check out what's being sold at your local Costco. You can probably find some Seiko automatics (usually the 4Rs) at solid prices. Here are two at my local Costco (at Woodmore Towne Center for folks in the DMV). The first one is on sale for $169.99 while the other is on sale for $199.99.
> View attachment 10773938
> 
> View attachment 10773970


My Costco has the Pepsi Seiko Turtle for $249 (I didn't buy it).


----------



## Yuris (Jul 20, 2012)

Not a deal...



sixtysix said:


> I used the 25% off Kohl's watch deal last Monday (plus 15% for using the Kohl's card, plus $20 back in Kohls Cash, plus 6% Ebates) to buy this cool Seiko for a net of about $112, had to pay tax or it would have been cheaper. Not really a current deal but if you subscribe to emails and get a Kohl's card, a few good deals can be had.


Looks excellent!
May I ask you what is the size of your wrist and what is the lug to lug size of this watch?


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> So Paul Duggan has this Tudor chrono listed in his clearance section for $1700. I think it's ugly as sin, but may be to someone's tastes and the price is right.
> I will say that Paul and his staff are awesome to work with.
> 30761
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eesh. Well..it's um...different. :-x


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

koller1994 said:


> Does anyone have the Jomashop coupon $20 when buying watch at Jomashop? Could u share it to me? Thanks a lot
> 
> I want to order this one http://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t006-407-11-053-00.html
> 
> View attachment 10770698


Google10 will take off $10. Google20 takes off $20, but only if you spend $500+. Not sure of any other $20 one, unless it's specific to that watch. Sorry.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Thanks for confirming the quality. I was thinking of holding out for a crazy good price too, but 139 did it for me. It's the lowest I've seen. Don't really see it going much lower, but maybe it will go down a few dollars more on some type of sale. It is very competitive at its regular price as is.


Yeah, I think you're right. It's been stuck at $170 on Amazon for a long time and I doubt it'll drop below that $139 price anywhere.

The other reason I opted out was that I think it has a 24mm strap and, while it suits the big chunky case really well, it's limiting for me since I only have a 7" flat wrist and all but one of my watches are 22mm.

It's a nice movement for sure with the sweeping second. Enjoy it!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> Price went down on this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's PARTY time!


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Yuris said:


> Not a deal...
> 
> Looks excellent!
> May I ask you what is the size of your wrist and what is the lug to lug size of this watch?


Wrist is 8", lug to lug is 48mm.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Milehigh981 said:


> Eesh. Well..it's um...different. :-x


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I envision these people, sitting at a desk sweating, tweeked out and tapping their foot, maniacally refreshing for deals. Take a hit. Refresh. Take a hit. Refresh.
> 
> When there's an off-topic post, the slam their battered keyboard and smack their cracked monitor.


In the off chance you are correct let's not pick on them. Let's try and lift them out of their circumstances

deals.kinja.com/buy-a-dell-ips-monitor-for-144-get-a-bonus-75-gift-c-1768503616?rev=1459532003104


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> Price went down on this one:


I'm really tempted by the silver version but am hanging on for a sale.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

gregoryb said:


> I'm really tempted by the silver version but am hanging on for a sale.


The silver Casio AE1200WHD-1A is some sort of silver coating on a resin case so I would prefer the cheaper Casio AE1200WH-1A
anyway as the silver may chip off over time.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

gregoryb said:


> In the off chance you are correct let's not pick on them. Let's try and lift them out of their circumstances


LOL

Awesome


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanPatrick said:


> So Paul Duggan has this Tudor chrono listed in his clearance section for $1700. I think it's ugly as sin, but may be to someone's tastes and the price is right.
> I will say that Paul and his staff are awesome to work with.
> http://pduggan.com/products/30761/?ajax=true&width=910&height=756
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


save up to afford it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Great point, an ETA watch can resell higher price! Japanese (miyota, seiko) movement also great, however, the movement itself cost lower therefore resell lower IHMO.



MstrDabbles said:


> Great breakdown. I've stopped defending that movement because I realize many of the people who consider it inferior are more concerned with the resale value of the watch and not it's day to day performance. We still live in a world where the term Swiss Made means more to the average consumer.
> 
> We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Redback said:


> The silver Casio AE1200WHD-1A is some sort of silver coating on a resin case so I would prefer the cheaper Casio AE1200WH-1A
> anyway as the silver may chip off over time.


You're not wrong, it's just if I was going to pick up a black digital I'd prob go for a G. The silver just has a little more kitch factor to it I guess.

But I'm going to stop talking about it before I just click the bloody button


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

Received my third Trident from the Christopher Ward half-off sale...









Now the proud owner of a 38mm Trident Pro black dial PVD on leather, a 43mm Trident GMT white dial stainless on bracelet, and the 38mm GMT pictured. Crazy quality and even crazier prices. Thanks to the WUSers on this thread for the heads-ups in late December and mid-January!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Redback said:


> The silver Casio AE1200WHD-1A is some sort of silver coating on a resin case so I would prefer the cheaper Casio AE1200WH-1A
> anyway as the silver may chip off over time.


Also the bracelet is junk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ScopinBill said:


> Received my third Trident from the Christopher Ward half-off sale...
> 
> View attachment 10778290
> 
> ...


The white dial GMT with the 2893 movement are particularly special IMHO


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00193WZ7I

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N9UTDZJ

Amazon has Alpina automatic chronographs under $500


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

sixtysix said:


> I used the 25% off Kohl's watch deal last Monday (plus 15% for using the Kohl's card, plus $20 back in Kohls Cash, plus 6% Ebates) to buy this cool Seiko for a net of about $112, had to pay tax or it would have been cheaper. Not really a current deal but if you subscribe to emails and get a Kohl's card, a few good deals can be had.


Never seen that one before. It's the BMW of Seikos. Or something. What's the model?


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

I believe it's the Recraft SNKN73


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKM98...=1-1&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=Seiko+Recraft

USD86.16, non hacking seiko 7S26 movement


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch...eyZcl31H1DzxU-oizf3F08RkPn74MpoUiUaAr5X8P8HAQ

USD127.56, non hacking Seiko 7S26 movement
with promo codes: EMAIL5
127.56 - 5


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is a really nice price on the Citizen Eco-Drive military-ish field watch, model BM8180-03E. $74.99 at LePerfect on eBay. It's $22 more on Amazon.
> 
> Citizen Men 039 s BM8180 03E Eco Drive Canvas Strap Watch 013205070013 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 10772586


True story - this exact watch was the first real non-digital watch I ever bought


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Not a deal.

Has Marathon Watch had many sales historically? I searched this thread and didn't find anything. Watchmann, Top Spec US and Wilson Watch Works are AD's but found little sale history there either. Thanks in advance.

edit: camelx3 shows a low this Black Friday of $599 on the TSAR Quartz 42mm version.


----------



## impzee1 (Nov 1, 2016)

ScopinBill said:


> Received my third Trident from the Christopher Ward half-off sale...
> 
> Now the proud owner of a 38mm Trident Pro black dial PVD on leather, a 43mm Trident GMT white dial stainless on bracelet, and the 38mm GMT pictured. Crazy quality and even crazier prices. Thanks to the WUSers on this thread for the heads-ups in late December and mid-January!


Pretty nice. May i ask where you got the strap?

Here is mine:


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Has Marathon Watch had many sales historically? I searched this thread and didn't find anything. Watchmann, Top Spec US and Wilson Watch Works are AD's but found little sale history there either. Thanks in advance.
> 
> edit: camelx3 shows a low this Black Friday of $599 on the TSAR Quartz 42mm version.


I'd like to know this as well. I've been on the lookout for a GSAR.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Amazon Warehouse has this Frederique Constant automatic for $367-379. They have at least 5 of them. I wonder why they have so many...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Amazon Warehouse has this Frederique Constant automatic for $367-379. They have at least 5 of them. I wonder why they have so many...


I ordered a Frederique Constant "Peking to Paris" Chronograph last week from Amazon Warehouse Deals. They had two, both were listed as "like new".

When I received it, the chrono hand was 1/2 second left of zero and the rotor wasn't as cool as the one shown in their 360* video. I returned it but imagine it will go right back up for sale despite the note I put in the box.

Just a "heads up" for anyone who is considering it.


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

The description of those Amazon Warehouse itens are totally invalid. The one I bought "like new" came with several scratches and the one described with "small scratches on case and watch band" came like new with no visible scratches. They could be called "Surprise Packages" rather than Warehouse Itens.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

wishmann said:


> The description of those Amazon Warehouse itens are totally invalid. The one I bought "like new" came with several scratches and the one described with "small scratches on case and watch band" came like new with no visible scratches. They could be called "Surprise Packages" rather than Warehouse Itens.


This may be true, but I've found that the vast majority of the time the condition of the item is actually _better_ than they claim, not worse. I suspect this may be different with watches, though, since the smallest marks can be a big deal, particularly to most of us posting here. Doubtful the people grading them care as much as we do.


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

monza06 said:


> This seiko is $199 at Jomashop:
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-skx175.html


What's the difference between the SKX175 and 009? Reading up on specs they look like the exact same watch...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> Has Marathon Watch had many sales historically? I searched this thread and didn't find anything. Watchmann, Top Spec US and Wilson Watch Works are AD's but found little sale history there either. Thanks in advance.


Historically, Marathon make Military contract divers for US and Canadian and other government entities (Coast Guard search & rescue) and only the excess are sold to the general public










Marathon GSAR 41mm new version with 15 Tritium tubes including on sweep second hand. Sapphire crystal, drilled lugs, an ETA 2824-2 movement and is Made in La Chaux de Fonds, Switzerland. I put it on an Obris Morgan strap. I also have the US Government issue bracelet with Eagle logo on the clasp.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/222379508016










Says one left

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

BStu185 said:


> What's the difference between the SKX175 and 009? Reading up on specs they look like the exact same watch...


Explanation from LIW


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

BStu185 said:


> What's the difference between the SKX175 and 009? Reading up on specs they look like the exact same watch...










Originally Posted by *ivaloto* 
_009 - International Market
175 - American Market

The differences are the dial (different shapes of index) and different hands.

Regards
_






EDIT: taike beat me to it


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MSAR is the Maple Leaf version of the JSAR (jumbo search & rescue) Swiss quartz diver (no tritium) contracted by the Canadian governmant. It is a 45mm watch. 
Marathon is a Canadian company. Red leather is from Helberg of Germany.



















Canadian government issue Maple Leaf bracelet


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has the Casio G9000-3V G-Shock Green Mudman for $59.99 + Shipping.
This is $0.40 off the lowest price since May 2009 according to Camel. Unfortunately it won't ship to Australia.









Photo thanks to d2mac in - Anybody got links to accurate pics of g9000-3v mudman?


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

royalpig180 said:


> wishmann said:
> 
> 
> > The description of those Amazon Warehouse itens are totally invalid. The one I bought "like new" came with several scratches and the one described with "small scratches on case and watch band" came like new with no visible scratches. They could be called "Surprise Packages" rather than Warehouse Itens.
> ...


Read my post few pages back about amazon employees since i am one i know it.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Anybody ever use Top Cashback?

They currently have 10% rebates for Watch Station, and I wonder if Top Cashback is as good about honoring rebates despite the use of a coupon code that they don't list, as Be Frugal does. If so, there's a sale going on at Watch Station that could get pretty good.

25% off sale watches with coupon code 'LOVE25.'

That puts the Zodiac Sea Dragon automatic chronographs at $825, and the cash back would take it to $742.50.

(Pic borrowed from A Blog to Watch, where it's well-reviewed):









The Super Sea Wolf 53 compression autos -- red and green bezel -- would be $487.49; $438.74 if the rebate goes through.

The Sea Dragon non-chrono automatics would be $524.99 with the coupon code; $472.49 if the rebate worked.

If you're feeling scurred and want to play it safer, Be Frugal is offering a 5% rebate. I guess it's still up to the shop whether the rebates happen, though.

WatchStation Official Site: Watches


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Oops sorry, I was trying to post on what are you wearing today.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> MSAR is the Maple Leaf version of the JSAR (jumbo search & rescue) Swiss quartz diver (no tritium) contracted by the Canadian governmant. It is a 45mm watch.
> Marathon is a Canadian company. Red leather is from Helberg of Germany.
> 
> 
> ...


Love love love this one ! Isn't it like 46mm by 55mm though ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Love love love this one ! Isn't it like 46mm by 55mm though ?


yeah, it is a very large watch. About as big as I wear on my 7.5" wrist.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> yeah, it is a very large watch. About as big as I wear on my 7.5" wrist.


Thank you. I gotta get one of those one day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

super sea wolf 53 equipped with STP 1-11 movement, just saw their production intro video, quite interested and impressed, another swiss competitor to SW (sellita) and ETA. Sea Dragon auto chrono equipped with ETA 7750, supprise Fossil group still using ETA movement.

The Production | Swiss Technology Production







WorthTheWrist said:


> Anybody ever use Top Cashback?
> 
> They currently have 10% rebates for Watch Station, and I wonder if Top Cashback is as good about honoring rebates despite the use of a coupon code that they don't list, as Be Frugal does. If so, there's a sale going on at Watch Station that could get pretty good.
> 
> ...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Have those Zodiacs (specifically the sea wolf non chrono) been priced lower before?


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

impzee1 said:


> Pretty nice. May i ask where you got the strap?
> 
> Here is mine:


It's a Hirsch Mariner. Picked it up on Amazon. The oem strap is really nice as well, but the Hirsch is quite a bit more soft and supple with no break-in needed.


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Anybody ever use Top Cashback?
> 
> They currently have 10% rebates for Watch Station, and I wonder if Top Cashback is as good about honoring rebates despite the use of a coupon code that they don't list, as Be Frugal does. If so, there's a sale going on at Watch Station that could get pretty good.
> 
> ...


Yes, they honor. They sent me more than $2000 in the last years.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The Zodiac says chronometer on the dial, but the model number indicates otherwise. What's the deal?


----------



## bullet3z (Mar 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Has Marathon Watch had many sales historically? I searched this thread and didn't find anything. Watchmann, Top Spec US and Wilson Watch Works are AD's but found little sale history there either. Thanks in advance.
> 
> edit: camelx3 shows a low this Black Friday of $599 on the TSAR Quartz 42mm version.


Watches

These guys had the best price with their black Friday coupon. Get on their email list for any coupons or specials. I had one in my cart for a few days, but did not pull the trigger. They were the cheapest at the time.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

If anybody has been eyeing a larger purchase on Jomashop, feel free to take this.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

royalpig180 said:


> If anybody has been eyeing a larger purchase on Jomashop, feel free to take this.
> 
> View attachment 10788890


$50 is nothing to sneeze at, for example you could get this:


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

I don't know if it ought to be considered a deal, after tracking my browsing habits amazon had this as recommended for me. I think lots people on this forum might like these. I hardly wear shirts with need of cuff links tho. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DNEA6JE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_FJtMyb90K8Y9F


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> The white dial GMT with the 2893 movement are particularly special IMHO


This is one of the more-beautiful watches out there. I'd love to have one. They're not still 50% off though, are they?


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

BookBoy said:


> This is one of the more-beautiful watches out there. I'd love to have one. They're not still 50% off though, are they?


No but they do have some of their in-house movement dress watches still half off

https://www.christopherward.com/events/preview


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> I'd like to know this as well. I've been on the lookout for a GSAR.


I looked forever and never found a great posted deal. I ended up contacting windycitywatchcollector.com and asked for a best price. They are currently on sale, but you might be able to contact them and get it down a little further.

https://windycitywatchcollector.com/shop/wristwatch/new-marathon-watch/marathon-gsar/ - $895 for GSAR

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

bullet3z said:


> Watches
> 
> These guys had the best price with their black Friday coupon. Get on their email list for any coupons or specials. I had one in my cart for a few days, but did not pull the trigger. They were the cheapest at the time.


If anyone is questioning buying a watch from a police supply store, I can say I've dealt with LA Police Gear for roughly 10 years and never had an issue, including on some Traser watches. I'd buy with confidence.

@bullet3z - good call on the email list too. Lots of sales.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

uyebsk said:


> $50 is nothing to sneeze at, for example you could get this:
> 
> View attachment 10789074


I have a hunch they may get marked down a bit....


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BookBoy said:


> This is one of the more-beautiful watches out there. I'd love to have one. They're not still 50% off though, are they?


This one never was 50% off to my knowledge. I think I paid $775US for it, and that was during a holiday sale in 2015, so it was a good deal then. I saw it for slightly less at one point briefly.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Historically, Marathon make Military contract divers for US and Canadian and other government entities (Coast Guard search & rescue) and only the excess are sold to the general public
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Us and Canadian governments buy mechanical watches? Who says the industry is dead.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Dan Henry just released the 1939.

Interesting design and features for $220.

Plus Miyota 6S21 quartz with smooth motion center chrono hand.

https://danhenrywatch.com/products/1939?variant=26515058883


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Have those Zodiacs (specifically the sea wolf non chrono) been priced lower before?


Yes. The Super Sea Wolf was going for as low as $362 last year with the email subscription code on top of a sale. I kinda regret not pulling the trigger at that price but I thought they'd go lower around Black Friday. They didn't and I've since spent that money on a couple other watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

The white one looks just like the Baume et Mercier Capeland.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Disneydave said:


> I looked forever and never found a great posted deal. I ended up contacting windycitywatchcollector.com and asked for a best price. They are currently on sale, but you might be able to contact them and get it down a little further.
> 
> https://windycitywatchcollector.com/shop/wristwatch/new-marathon-watch/marathon-gsar/ - $895 for GSAR
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up Dave! Still more than I want to spend. I never see them for much less than this.

Second hand value seems to hold as well.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> Dan Henry just released the 1939.
> 
> Interesting design and features for $220.
> 
> https://danhenrywatch.com/products/1939?variant=26515058883


****Saying to myself: "self, repeat after me - you have tires to buy and you are supposed to be saving. Did you hear me?"*****


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> Dan Henry just released the 1939.
> 
> Interesting design and features for $220.
> 
> https://danhenrywatch.com/products/1939?variant=26515058883


****Saying to myself: "self, repeat after me - you have tires to buy and you are supposed to be saving. Did you hear me?"*****


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Jaysembhi said:


> I don't know if it ought to be considered a deal, after tracking my browsing habits amazon had this as recommended for me. I think lots people on this forum might like these. I hardly wear shirts with need of cuff links tho.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DNEA6JE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_FJtMyb90K8Y9F


I _do_ like those, unfortunately all of the ebay listings call them "steampunk", so I'm not sure I can like them any longer. :-(


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

eljay said:


> I _do_ like those, unfortunately all of the ebay listings call them "steampunk", so I'm not sure I can like them any longer. :-(


Anyone who still uses mechanical watches is a steampunk. Now go ahead and place your order


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

uyebsk said:


> $50 is nothing to sneeze at, for example you could get this:
> 
> View attachment 10789074


lmao!


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

it seems nice on your wrist with 38mm GMT, might to share what's your thought on 43mm vs 38mm, on your same wrist size? cheers!



ScopinBill said:


> Received my third Trident from the Christopher Ward half-off sale...
> 
> Now the proud owner of a 38mm Trident Pro black dial PVD on leather, a 43mm Trident GMT white dial stainless on bracelet, and the 38mm GMT pictured. Crazy quality and even crazier prices. Thanks to the WUSers on this thread for the heads-ups in late December and mid-January!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

*Citizen Men's BJ7000-52E Nighthawk Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Watch for $159.99 at Amazon
*https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BJ70...UTF8&qid=1486454726&sr=1-3&nodeID=16208239011








Lowest ever on CamelX3: https://camelcamelcamel.com/Citizen-BJ7000-52E-Nighthawk-Stainless-Eco-Drive/product/B00074KYC8


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Silvertone and Black World Time A-T Radio-controlled Watch for $224.99 at Amazon







Cheapest ever according to CamelX3 https://camelcamelcamel.com/Citizen-AT9010-52E-World-Stainless-Eco-Drive/product/B00DBUVIVQ

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's BM7170-53L Titanium Watch for $149.99 at Amazon







Cheapest ever on CamelX3 https://camelcamelcamel.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-BM7170-53L-Titanium-Watch/product/B005MKGQMY


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

For those interested in the Alpina's from Certified Watch they lowered the prices again. I see the similar Avalanche auto chrono I bought for $460 on their Lux Time Amazon site is now a $100 less, oh well I guess we can't get the lowest possible price all the time. The selection is less than last time.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watch-brands/alpina-watches.html


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

I really like this Richard Legrand diver on Kickstarter. Sapphire crystal and bezel, NH35 auto 42mm comes with bracelet, sailcloth and rubber strap. Sorry don't know how to post link. $239usd


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

I have an original standard SAR for the 2002 contract year. It is a brick $h!thouse of a watch. I have put it thru absolute hell and it just keeps working and telling time accurately. If you're going into harms way, this is the watch you want on your wrist. Jack at IWW did a bit of beauty work on it.

RMD


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Timely decision said:


> I really like this Richard Legrand diver on Kickstarter. Sapphire crystal and bezel, NH35 auto 42mm comes with bracelet, sailcloth and rubber strap. Sorry don't know how to post link. $239usd


Hi,

Looks good but they did release the same watch last fall 2016 with a 2824 movement.

Everything was funded and the campaign was a success. A few weeks later, they canceled everything because they found that 2824 movements were kinda hard to source and the delays would be too long before the watch would be ready.

Instead of sourcing another suitable replacement for their 2.0 release (STP, Soprod, Sellita), they went the easy way with a Seiko NH movement. At least the watch looks good and it is priced right.

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looks good but they did release the same watch last fall 2016 with a 2824 movement.
> 
> ...


Wished they used the 9015. Watch is gorgeous.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## KevReb (Dec 27, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> Dan Henry just released the 1939.
> 
> Interesting design and features for $220.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Jaysembhi said:


> I don't know if it ought to be considered a deal, after tracking my browsing habits amazon had this as recommended for me. I think lots people on this forum might like these. I hardly wear shirts with need of cuff links tho.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DNEA6JE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_FJtMyb90K8Y9F


I recommend picking up one or two pairs. Nice and fun to own and wear. I own a pair of exposed movement cufflinks as well as a pair produced by Croton.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> $50 is nothing to sneeze at, for example you could get this:
> 
> View attachment 10789074


You might want to avoid that watch.

It'll stop keeping time halfway through the day.

Go Pats!


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Here's a nice cheap timex: Timex Men's Retrograde | Stainless Steel Bracelet Silver-Tone Case Dress T2P177 | eBay


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I have been looking at the blue Mido Ocean Star blue for a while now and found a great price from Jet that I couldn't resist any longer.

https://jet.com/product/Mido-Ocean-...o-Mens-Watch/0ca47cda6837403f8721d7e32e6f1101

$468 - TRIPLE515 $30 - 2.6% Befrugal - 1.5% credit card cashback = about $420. Unfortunately I am in a state where they charge tax but still a good deal for under $450.

The order confirmation shows it will be fulfilled by ohclock and they also have these listed on eBay for $560. I am not familiar with this seller but they have 99.6% feedback rating. MIDO MEN'S OCEAN STAR CAPTAIN V 42.5MM AUTOMATIC WATCH M026.430.11.041.00 | eBay

Great review and many pictures in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/impressions-mido-ocean-star-captain-v-pic-heavy-3690298.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I just checked my BeFrugal account. Everything has cleared except for about $150 from SWI sites. That is due to clear in March, so we'll see what happens. At least none of my recent purchases from them were huge.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> I have been looking at the blue Mido Ocean Star blue for a while now and found a great price from Jet that I couldn't resist any longer.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Mido-Ocean-...o-Mens-Watch/0ca47cda6837403f8721d7e32e6f1101
> 
> ...


Good price on a great watch! Just inspired me to wear my ti Ocean Star today


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I just checked my BeFrugal account. Everything has cleared except for about $150 from SWI sites. That is due to clear in March, so we'll see what happens. At least none of my recent purchases from them were huge.


I got my last SWI rebate cashed just before the collapse. I have a feeling your March rebates won't be happening. But, ya never know.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation's daily deal is a Revue-Thommen diver. 300m water resistance, sapphire crystal, ETA2824-2 movement, $395. Be Frugal makes that $367.35.

Revue Thommen Diver Men's Watch Model: 17030.2137


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I got my last SWI rebate cashed just before the collapse. I have a feeling your March rebates won't be happening. But, ya never know.


Yeah, I doubt it. I filed a dispute on my return that bounced. I don't know what happens when there is no company to dispute against.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> I have been looking at the blue Mido Ocean Star blue for a while now and found a great price from Jet that I couldn't resist any longer.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Mido-Ocean-...o-Mens-Watch/0ca47cda6837403f8721d7e32e6f1101
> 
> ...


Just an fyi, but ordered my Mido Ti from Jet, and was also fulfilled by ohclock. Very fast delivery from them via DHL


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

CWS has some low prices on Alpina watches again. However, the popular diver models are sold out.
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watch-brands/alpina-watches.html

Tempted to get this 42mm Avalanche for $313 - 6% befrugal = $294..
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ss-steel-men-s-watch-al525lbs3ae6b.html#img-1


----------



## r-gordon-7 (Dec 6, 2016)

Techme said:


> *Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Silvertone and Black World Time A-T Radio-controlled Watch for $224.99 at Amazon*
> 
> View attachment 10791354
> 
> Cheapest ever according to CamelX3 https://camelcamelcamel.com/Citizen-AT9010-52E-World-Stainless-Eco-Drive/product/B00DBUVIVQ


How long did that $224.99 price for the *Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Silvertone and Black World Time A-T Radio-controlled Watch* last at amazon? As of ~11:00am Pacific Time on Tues. Feb 7, it's priced at $446.25...


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

RyanD said:


> I just checked my BeFrugal account. Everything has cleared except for about $150 from SWI sites. That is due to clear in March, so we'll see what happens. At least none of my recent purchases from them were huge.


Today got confirmation, all fine


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Good morning, has anyone dealt with "Watches and Beyond" on Amazon? I'm looking at a Victorinox DM 500 auto. TIA

Ita


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation's daily deal is a Revue-Thommen diver. 300m water resistance, sapphire crystal, ETA2824-2 movement, $395. Be Frugal makes that $367.35.
> 
> Revue Thommen Diver Men's Watch Model: 17030.2137
> 
> View attachment 10794634


Was checking around for pics, etc. and found it at Evine as well for $380. There is also a code I found: EMAIL15 for %15 off there. May be better codes out there as well. Revue Thommen 45mm Diver Swiss Made Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch Nice watch for a great price however it is way too big for me


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

nordwulf said:


> I have been looking at the blue Mido Ocean Star blue for a while now and found a great price from Jet that I couldn't resist any longer.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Mido-Ocean-...o-Mens-Watch/0ca47cda6837403f8721d7e32e6f1101
> 
> ...


It shows for me at $697.50. Price gone up already 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Ita said:


> Good morning, has anyone dealt with "Watches and Beyond" on Amazon? I'm looking at a Victorinox DM 500 auto. TIA
> 
> Ita


I've bought directly from their website and through their eBay account. No issues either way.

You should check their own site first, it may be cheaper. Fine Watches at The WatchesAndBeyond: Gold Watches, Diamond Watches, Luxury Watches, Discount Watches, Expensive Watches


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ddavidsonmd said:


> It shows for me at $697.50. Price gone up already
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hate I missed it too  been wanting the blue and may sell my Ti to fund the blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nordwulf said:


> CWS has some low prices on Alpina watches again. However, the popular diver models are sold out.
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watch-brands/alpina-watches.html
> 
> Tempted to get this 42mm Avalanche for $313 - 6% befrugal = $294..
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ss-steel-men-s-watch-al525lbs3ae6b.html#img-1


Holy smokes!! Those auto Chrono at 600-700$ are a freaking steal!!

But I want this one and no sale on it 



















Will have to work with AD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

ddavidsonmd said:


> It shows for me at $697.50. Price gone up already
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They monkey with the prices quite a bit from what I have seen. Sometimes multiple times a day.


----------



## haininhhoang94 (Sep 10, 2015)

KevReb said:


> MattFeeder said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Henry just released the 1939.
> ...


----------



## 2la (Jul 10, 2015)

Jomashop has it for _$558.00_


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Just a heads up but the Mido Ocean Star Captain V Titanium version is only $550 at Jet.com. Add on 15% off (max $30) with code triple15 and 2.6% befrugal rebates and it nets to roughly $508. It looks like most states pay tax though so that kind of sucks. Not sure it's a better deal than the blue version that recently popped up but still a very nice price for a titanium diver with an ETA movement from the Swatch group house.

https://jet.com/product/Mido-Ocean-...o-Mens-Watch/5020ea35a56749da9db2e3fd2b33898c


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RTea said:


> Just a heads up but the Mido Ocean Star Captain V Titanium version is only $550 at Jet.com. Add on 15% off (max $30) with code triple15 and 2.6% befrugal rebates and it nets to roughly $508. It looks like most states pay tax though so that kind of sucks. Not sure it's a better deal than the blue version that recently popped up but still a very nice price for a titanium diver with an ETA movement from the Swatch group house.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Mido-Ocean-...o-Mens-Watch/5020ea35a56749da9db2e3fd2b33898c


Amazon Warehouse has several Tissot models with the same movement for under $300. No divers though.

Speaking of Amazon Warehouse, I just got this Citizen Signature for under $400. Don't see any issues with it.


----------



## KevReb (Dec 27, 2016)

haininhhoang94 said:


> KevReb said:
> 
> 
> > It looks really nice for 250$. I wonder some people said it is homage from Tag Heuer, but i cannot find that information in the website?
> ...


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

RTea said:


> Just a heads up but the Mido Ocean Star Captain V Titanium version is only $550 at Jet.com. Add on 15% off (max $30) with code triple15 and 2.6% befrugal rebates and it nets to roughly $508. It looks like most states pay tax though so that kind of sucks. Not sure it's a better deal than the blue version that recently popped up but still a very nice price for a titanium diver with an ETA movement from the Swatch group house.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Mido-Ocean-...o-Mens-Watch/5020ea35a56749da9db2e3fd2b33898c


not the same model but you can have the blue SS one for $450

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fso-mido-ocean-star-captain-v-nib-blue-ss-4018290.html

These are coming down in price fast I kind of regret selling the version IV last year.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Timely decision said:


> I really like this Richard Legrand diver on Kickstarter. Sapphire crystal and bezel, NH35 auto 42mm comes with bracelet, sailcloth and rubber strap. Sorry don't know how to post link. $239usd


I would love to have a go at it but my funds are tied up with the Iconik3 and Tugela.
I understand the concept of pre-ordering but my patience is running thin with all the recent alpina deals.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop has a sale going on Frederique Constant.

This automatic chronograph with FC-modified Valjoux 7750 is $607 with coupon code 'GOOGLE20'. Classics silver dial FC392S5B6B:

http://www.jomashop.com/frederique-constant-watch-fc-392s5b6b.html

Black dial available too at same price.









And I'd never seen these before, but they look pretty nice as dressy chronos. Highlife automatic chronograph, again with a modified Valjoux 7750. FC-393ABS4NH6B. $775 on bracelet or leather with 'GOOGLE20'.

http://www.jomashop.com/frederique-constant-watch-fc-393abs4nh6b.html

Pretty snazzy. The case looks really nice to me. They have other Highlife auto chrono versions for the same price, but this is the one that impressed me.






Here's the link to all the FCs on sale:

http://www.jomashop.com/frederique-constant-watches.html


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This automatic chronograph with FC-modified Valjoux 7750 is $607 with coupon code 'GOOGLE20'. Classics silver dial FC392S5B6B:
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/frederique-constant-watch-fc-392s5b6b.html


Any idea how thick these are? Being 7750 based I'd guess ~15mm, but would be nice to know. Googled it but didn't find anything, just grey market listings without thickness listed


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Ashford has this Rado for $389 ($365 with 6.3% back from befrugal) with code SDORGNL389:

Rado Original R12637013 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

A couple of upcoming deals on Amazon tomorrow at 9:55 and 11:25am. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

$345 for this Orient gmt with power reserve at LIW. Nice looking piece for the price imo. 









Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

RTea said:


> Just a heads up but the Mido Ocean Star Captain V Titanium version is only $550 at Jet.com. Add on 15% off (max $30) with code triple15 and 2.6% befrugal rebates and it nets to roughly $508. It looks like most states pay tax though so that kind of sucks. Not sure it's a better deal than the blue version that recently popped up but still a very nice price for a titanium diver with an ETA movement from the Swatch group house.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Mido-Ocean-...o-Mens-Watch/5020ea35a56749da9db2e3fd2b33898c


Damn. Back to $780

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

Valentine's Day special here...Seiko Monster variant, not a color combo I'd buy, but if you're looking for a Monster to mod this seems like a good deal. You be the Judges. 
http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-srp315k2.html


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> Damn. Back to $780
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Black is now 580. They cycled through all the models today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

usd361.99 - befrugal 6% = 340.27!

movement AL-700 / ETA valjoux 7750!

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-silicone-strap-men-s-watch-al700lbbs4a6.html


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

That's a nice looking watch.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Truman1120 said:


> Valentine's Day special here...Seiko Monster variant, not a color combo I'd buy, but if you're looking for a Monster to mod this seems like a good deal. You be the Judges.
> http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-srp315k2.html











$209


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

platinumEX said:


> I've bought directly from their website and through their eBay account. No issues either way.
> 
> You should check their own site first, it may be cheaper. Fine Watches at The WatchesAndBeyond: Gold Watches, Diamond Watches, Luxury Watches, Discount Watches, Expensive Watches


Thanks man... l'll check out their store, but I like the protection of the Amazon umbrella. It's good to know they are legit.

Ita


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

According to Camelx3 this is almost the low at $410

Bulova Accu Swiss Men's 63C120 Mechanical Hand Wind (Automatic on the dial)










https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Swiss...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B017VF4UMK


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

It's too bad G-Shock watches don't have more deals. It seems like they are few and far between


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> According to Camelx3 this is almost the low at $410
> 
> Bulova Accu Swiss Men's 63C120 Mechanical Hand Wind (Automatic on the dial)
> 
> ...


It is an auto, btw.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Vwatch said:


> usd361.99 - befrugal 6% = 340.27!
> 
> movement AL-700 / ETA valjoux 7750!
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-silicone-strap-men-s-watch-al700lbbs4a6.html


350 is new low for 7750 (swiss automatic chrono).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

juderiverman said:


> 350 is new low for 7750 (swiss automatic chrono).
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


This might be an SW-500? Some Alpina chronos use it.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

AL-700 movement stand for 7750, this is an old model, btw.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

ddavidsonmd said:


> It shows for me at $697.50. Price gone up already
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Jeep99dad said:


> I hate I missed it too  been wanting the blue and may sell my Ti to fund the blue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's back down at $477. Hurry! 

View attachment 10804946


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

tinpusher said:


> It's too bad G-Shock watches don't have more deals. It seems like they are few and far between


Depends on the model, jet.com has regular sales and the brick and mortar shops have some online sales fairly often; Target, Walmart, occasionally Macy's. Jet.com had some killer deals on BF, Rangeman was under $170, 5600 series was priced right too.
TJMaxx is worth checking out also. Hit or miss on what's there on any given day but there are deals to be had if in stock.


----------



## blueboy85 (Nov 7, 2013)

Junkers has a 6% off sale for valentine's day


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

The deals on Alpinas at www.certifiedwatchstore.com have really been crazy...

I got this one, also a Chrono (a cool single subdial chrono), for $359.99 - $21.60 (Befrugal) = $338.39 with free shipping.









It is now unavailble as well, but there are still some great deals left!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

M111 said:


> The deals on Alpinas at www.certifiedwatchstore.com have really been crazy...
> 
> I got this one, also a Chrono (a cool single subdial chrono), for $359.99 - $21.60 (Befrugal) = $338.39 with free shipping.
> 
> It is now unavailble as well, but there are still some great deals left!


I was looking at those Alpina Racing watches but the 47mm size and 28mm strap width (probably tapers a bit to the buckle) prevented me from buying. The chronos for about $600 are a bit smaller at 45mm. Enjoy!


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Just pick up the blue one for $462.33 total after discount and rebates. Tax sucks but oh well...



nordwulf said:


> It's back down at $477. Hurry!
> 
> View attachment 10804946


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Seiko SRP527 and SRP529, which are the international equivalent of the JDM SARY055/057 respectively are on passthewatch.com (https://www.passthewatch.com/seiko-presage-srp529-black-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch) for $199.50 with coupon code LOVE. There's an additional 2% back available using befrugal. 41mm, 4R36 movement and sapphire crystal.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> I was looking at those Alpina Racing watches but the 47mm size and 28mm strap width (probably tapers a bit to the buckle) prevented me from buying. The chronos for about $600 are a bit smaller at 45mm. Enjoy!


47mm is a bit scary, but I watched a video of one on YouTube, and the guy said it wore smaller. It is only 12mm thick, and if it is like the Club Nightlife I currently have for sale, they are real wrist huggers. Anyway, I think it looks really cool and very sporty. I was going to buy one of the silver dial smaller chronos already mentioned, but they sold out before I got one.


----------



## Dave098 (Oct 24, 2013)

For the ultra-affordable crowd: GearBest has a PVD "Ochstin" quartz chronometer on sale for $13.99:

OCHSTIN Outdoor Working Sub-dial 3ATM Men Quartz Watch-19.38 Online Shopping| GearBest.com


----------



## MarinaR (Feb 28, 2015)

watchmysix said:


> Just pick up the blue one for $462.33 total after discount and rebates. Tax sucks but oh well...


Unbelievable value..


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> It's back down at $477. Hurry!
> 
> View attachment 10804946


It's not that crazy of a deal.. It's been on Joma for $538 with google20 code
for a while. The titanium is probably the better "deal".


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> It's not that crazy of a deal.. It's been on Joma for $538 with google20 code
> for a while. The titanium is probably the better "deal".


Joma doesn't have it in stock so it may take them 1-2 weeks to find one (as listed on their website). Or longer or never.. I wouldn't call $450 a crazy deal but I haven't seen them under $500 very often. The titanium went for about $450 iirc in December so that was a good deal as well.


----------



## stoyansbg (Nov 5, 2016)

mikksteel said:


> Seiko SRP527 and SRP529, which are the international equivalent of the JDM SARY055/057 respectively are on passthewatch.com (https://www.passthewatch.com/seiko-presage-srp529-black-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch) for $199.50 with coupon code LOVE. There's an additional 2% back available using befrugal. 41mm, 4R36 movement and sapphire crystal.
> 
> View attachment 10807545
> 
> ...


Some web sites (http://www.seiko.co.uk/collections/men/other/srp527j1) list this as 39mm. Does anyone know what the real size of the watch is?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

stoyansbg said:


> Some web sites (Other SRP527J1 watches for Men from Seiko | Seiko) list this as 39mm. Does anyone know what the real size of the watch is?


41.0mm x 49.1mm x 11.4mm


----------



## tirod3 (Jan 16, 2017)

It's that time of year when the worlds largest department discount store is turning over their displays - stopped by Walmart and Casio's were marked down, Waveceptor from 99.98 to 40.00, and others. White dials and some ana digitals, too.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

tirod3 said:


> It's that time of year when the worlds largest department discount store is turning over their displays - stopped by Walmart and Casio's were marked down, Waveceptor from 99.98 to 40.00, and others. White dials and some ana digitals, too.


Must be all the new Baselworld releases that Walmart will be getting so they're marking down old inventory.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> Joma doesn't have it in stock so it may take them 1-2 weeks to find one (as listed on their website). Or longer or never.. I wouldn't call $450 a crazy deal but I haven't seen them under $500 very often. The titanium went for about $450 iirc in December so that was a good deal as well.


Yeah I remember that Titanium deal in December. I've been watching them but haven't been impressed enough to pull the trigger.
I don't know how I feel about the ETA C07.621 and 21,600 bph. 
They were in stock on Joma until recently and nobody cared. Not enough of a savings for me to pull the trigger.

I'm sure this isn't the last or best deal we'll see on them.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

This was posted a week or so ago, but now it's $59.96 with code FEB20!

https://www.leftlanesports.com/Product.aspx?l=00000000000000000000&p=TMX01485


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

*Not a sale. Reporting back from a sale.*

I picked up a Spinnaker when they were on sale a few days ago. I debated between the stainless steel/black dial option and the gold/green dial option. I eventually went with the steel/black.

It looks great but I'm just not bonding with it. I think I acted on a moment of weakness when I saw a 38mm diver, which I don't see too often these days. I think I'll give it another day or two before I decide on what to with it.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

itsreallydarren said:


> *Not a sale. Reporting back from a sale.*
> 
> I picked up a Spinnaker when they were on sale a few days ago. I debated between the stainless steel/black dial option and the gold/green dial option. I eventually went with the steel/black.
> 
> ...


I think it looks good on you (sans the perlon), I would've been more inclined to research the brand more had I not read about their "marketing" ways. Hope the small watch trend continues.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

itsreallydarren said:


> *Not a sale. Reporting back from a sale.*
> 
> I picked up a Spinnaker when they were on sale a few days ago. I debated between the stainless steel/black dial option and the gold/green dial option. I eventually went with the steel/black.
> 
> ...


It looks fine though. Does the watch feel very cheap in any way? I also made an impulse buy and ordered the white dial with rose gold. Its en route i suppose


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

studiompd said:


> I think it looks good on you (sans the perlon), I would've been more inclined to research the brand more had I not read about their "marketing" ways. Hope the small watch trend continues.


Thanks! I think part of my bonding process with a watch is finding a good strap for it. Sometimes I won't like a watch until I find "the perfect" strap to go with it.



ninzeo said:


> It looks fine though. Does the watch feel very cheap in any way? I also made an impulse buy and ordered the white dial with rose gold. Its en route i suppose


It feels lighter than my current dive watch (Squale 1545 + bracelet). I would say the build quality is similar to Tiger Concept (I've only owned one Tiger Concept watch so my frame of reference is limited).
If I compare it against my Squale, the bezel on the Spinnaker is thinner but easier to grab and turn. It turns smoothly except for a patch between the 20min to 30 min mark, it gets a little rough.

What stands out to me if the bezel and lug combo. It has a thin bezel combined with thick lugs. I think it'll take to thick leather straps well but might not fare very well with bracelets, which is what I tend to prefer for divers.

Also, I believe the movement is a DG2813. It handwinds and hacks.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

itsreallydarren said:


> Thanks! I think part of my bonding process with a watch is finding a good strap for it. Sometimes I won't like a watch until I find "the perfect" strap to go with it.
> 
> It feels lighter than my current dive watch (Squale 1545 + bracelet). I would say the build quality is similar to Tiger Concept (I've only owned one Tiger Concept watch so my frame of reference is limited).
> If I compare it against my Squale, the bezel on the Spinnaker is thinner but easier to grab and turn. It turns smoothly except for a patch between the 20min to 30 min mark, it gets a little rough.
> ...





itsreallydarren said:


> Thanks! I think part of my bonding process with a watch is finding a good strap for it. Sometimes I won't like a watch until I find "the perfect" strap to go with it.
> 
> It feels lighter than my current dive watch (Squale 1545 + bracelet). I would say the build quality is similar to Tiger Concept (I've only owned one Tiger Concept watch so my frame of reference is limited).
> If I compare it against my Squale, the bezel on the Spinnaker is thinner but easier to grab and turn. It turns smoothly except for a patch between the 20min to 30 min mark, it gets a little rough.
> ...


Hi,

I just got mine too a few hours ago. I like it a lot, the quality is quite good for the price paid, similar to entry level Deep Blue watches I had. Everything lines up and it feels solid in hand.

Crown action is okay but I've seen better. It has a screw-down crown too even if it has "only" 100 m WR. The dial is nicely done with some texturing, looks classy for sure. The lume is quite average, it glows nicely but it is a bit grainy and fizzles in a few minutes. The band is adequate, nice suede like textured leather.

Crystal is a bit protruding with some chamfering along the edges. Bezel appears to have 120 clicks, it needs a bit of torque to get it moving but it is quite good, almost no back play.

After 6 hours it is even with my atomic clock. I'm pretty sure the movement is Seiko; it feels like a NH35 when hand winding it.

It is worth the price I paid (150$). It would be overpriced at MSRP (230$).

Add to this rocket fast shipping (FedEx 2 days from HK to Canada) and it is even better!.

Cheers,

S.









Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

stoyansbg said:


> Some web sites (Other SRP527J1 watches for Men from Seiko | Seiko) list this as 39mm. Does anyone know what the real size of the watch is?


I own one of the SARY versions and can confirm it is 41mm plus crown. If you can live without the Kanji, that price is excellent and a solid $80 USD cheaper than the JDM versions.

It is interesting that both the French-International version and the JDM version have "Made in Japan" stamped on the dial. I wonder how many JDM models made in Japan have "international" versions? Seems rare. For example, some Turtles are marked "Made in Japan." Does this mean that the JDM turtles are actually made in Japan and the others not? But that is a separate thread, etc., so pls ignore that question........


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

The writing on the face of similar watches generally reflects the different labeling laws of the intended market instead of differences in manufacture


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Casio Edifice EQB500D-1A2 for $178.96 from AreaTrend, ships free in USA.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/casio-...ilver-stainless-steel-quartz-watch-1681981225

Bluetooth connected traveler's watch for those who travel with an Apple or Samsung smart phone.


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

$130 store display, I almost pulled the trigger on this one but I have a chrono in the mail so I had to hold off.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...lay-model.html?SID=s87clh536i8kiki7cs96vprhb3


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> This was posted a week or so ago, but now it's $59.96 with code FEB20!
> 
> https://www.leftlanesports.com/Product.aspx?l=00000000000000000000&p=TMX01485


How'd your transaction w/ them go? Long time ago they had a decent deal I passed on it because they were an unknown to me.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> How'd your transaction w/ them go? Long time ago they had a decent deal I passed on it because they were an unknown to me.


Nothing bad to report. I went through paypal so i'm not concerned. I immediately received order confirmation.
They seem like a lagit site. There was a deal on this watch a little over a week ago for $75 and I haven't read anything negative.
In fact, during the previous sale, people reported positive feedback from previous purchases.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Just read this article talking about discounts on the Fossil Founder Q with the new Android wear 2.0. Use code MORELUV for 25% off.

Want Android Wear 2.0? Grab A Fossil Q Founder Bargain, And You'll Get It | Digital Trends


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I've been waiting for a deal on the Fossill smartwatch.

Thanks!



cel4145 said:


> Just read this article talking about discounts on the Fossil Founder Q with the new Android wear 2.0. Use code MORELUV for 25% off.
> 
> Want Android Wear 2.0? Grab A Fossil Q Founder Bargain, And You'll Get It | Digital Trends


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Just read this article talking about discounts on the Fossil Founder Q with the new Android wear 2.0. Use code MORELUV for 25% off.
> 
> Want Android Wear 2.0? Grab A Fossil Q Founder Bargain, And You'll Get It | Digital Trends


Have you handled these and do you have thoughts on the bracelet vs strap quality? The only Fossil I own is a Del Rey and the quick change strap was too long with too much taper at 22 to 18mm.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> Just read this article talking about discounts on the Fossil Founder Q with the new Android wear 2.0. Use code MORELUV for 25% off.
> 
> Want Android Wear 2.0? Grab A Fossil Q Founder Bargain, And You'll Get It | Digital Trends


+5% via BeFrugal


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> How'd your transaction w/ them go? Long time ago they had a decent deal I passed on it because they were an unknown to me.


I had no issues either. Emailed customer support (before purchase) and they replied quickly. She even gave me some < $1.00 product suggestions to get me over the $75 minimum shipping.

I was a bit bummed when I saw the 20% off coupon. When I did the math, I think it's a wash. Prob. would have lost the 10% befrugal and shipping was something like $6/$7.


----------



## acrockett149 (Jan 4, 2017)

Gycine Combat "Goldeneye" for $399 on Massdrop. Good deal?


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi, Massdrop has the following Glycine combat sub watches 3908.19AT2-C-MB, 3863.399.C6.TB99 "Golden Eye", and 3908.19AT2-C-LBN7 models

Price USD 399.99 + USD 7.75 shipping

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-sub-watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Upscale Time is having a clearance sale. Good prices on the Glycine Airman 7 multiple time zones.

https://www.upscaletime.com/products/clearance/clearance


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Massdrop has an incredible deal on the Volta Watch Winders. I bought the 8 slots for only $466 shipped, that is at least $600 cheaper than any other vendor.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> How'd your transaction w/ them go? Long time ago they had a decent deal I passed on it because they were an unknown to me.


Leftlanesports is a legit site. I used to receive their daily/weekly emails and have ordered (and even returned) from them a couple of times without any issue. They are like govx.com.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Upscale Time is having a clearance sale. Good prices on the Glycine Airman 7 multiple time zones.
> 
> https://www.upscaletime.com/products/clearance/clearance


Wow, that Porsche Design Flat Six auto is down to $399 (admittedly in not the best color scheme).


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

boze said:


> Have you handled these and do you have thoughts on the bracelet vs strap quality? The only Fossil I own is a Del Rey and the quick change strap was too long with too much taper at 22 to 18mm.


Sorry. No experience with them. But the price sure is tempting with that discount. If I didn't already have a watch on the way, I'd probably have a hard time resisting


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Sorry. No experience with them. But the price sure is tempting with that discount. If I didn't already have a watch on the way, I'd probably have a hard time resisting


I ordered the bracelet model but missed the befrugal.

I'll let you know how it goes.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Wow, that Porsche Design Flat Six auto is down to $399 (admittedly in not the best color scheme).


True, it might be a lady's model. 
If I'm not mistaken, touch of modern had the black on black model for a little over $400 a few months ago.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

acrockett149 said:


> Gycine Combat "Goldeneye" for $399 on Massdrop. Good deal?


I'm very close to getting this, but I'd like more feedback on the pvd coating durability. I asked in the Glycine section a few days ago and only got one response.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

justin86 said:


> I'm very close to getting this, but I'd like more feedback on the pvd coating durability. I asked in the Glycine section a few days ago and only got one response.


Very nice watch, no issues with mine!


----------



## ABN Medic (Feb 8, 2017)

For $66 shipped, I grabbed one of those Expeditions!


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

knightRider said:


> justin86 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very close to getting this, but I'd like more feedback on the pvd coating durability. I asked in the Glycine section a few days ago and only got one response.
> ...


How long have you had it?


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Too good to be truth, massdrop canceled the Volta deal:

"
Hi allThere was a miscommunication with the vendor regarding pricing on this drop and we had to take it down. We apologize for the confusion, but are working with the vendor to fix the issue and bring the drop back as soon as possible.Your payment method has not been charged and any holds that may have been placed on your payment method will clear in the next few days."


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

justin86 said:


> I'm very close to getting this, but I'd like more feedback on the pvd coating durability. I asked in the Glycine section a few days ago and only got one response.


It's new glycine eagle logo.

I will pass it. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Found the SRP779 on bracelet (SRP779K2?) at a local Costco today for $249 + tax. Note that the regular 779 is on rubber so while the price isn't spectacular in and of itself-- $10 lower than most of the "good" Internet prices, it would prevent you from having to source a bracelet separately if you want the 779 with bracelet instead of rubber.

Anyway-- that might be a 'niche' deal, but probably worth mentioning for those in N. America with a Costco membership.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

justin86 said:


> I'm very close to getting this, but I'd like more feedback on the pvd coating durability. I asked in the Glycine section a few days ago and only got one response.


I've been wearing mine a few days a week since receiving it in Dec.
Can't even find a scratch. The top of case and lugs have a matte finish. Sides of the case have more of a gloss to them.

I also have the new logo.. I wish they hadn't changed it. 
I ordered mine from a holiday sale at Evine for $297.. for what I paid, I can live with it.
The new version has longer hands, which is a plus.

IMO it's a great watch.. get's a lot of compliments in the wild.
$399. is much cheaper than you normally see it selling for.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice blue Bulova auto coming up on Amazon Today's Deal tomorrow at 7pm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

MattFeeder said:


> justin86 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very close to getting this, but I'd like more feedback on the pvd coating durability. I asked in the Glycine section a few days ago and only got one response.
> ...


I chickened out and got the brown bezel with stainless case on bracelet. $297? I actually had the same one on leather that I bought at the Evine sale for $373 including tax and shipping, which I sold then regretted it. I'm usually now a fan of bracelets so I'll probably sell it to recoup some funds. If the goldeneye are still available in a month or two anywhere I might pick one up.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Judging by the stock, it looks like the Massdrop Glycine Combat Subs are from the Gooroo. Might want to make an ebay offer before committing to the drop, you can probably save a little over it.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

RTea said:


> Judging by the stock, it looks like the Massdrop Glycine Combat Subs are from the Gooroo. Might want to make an ebay offer before committing to the drop, you can probably save a little over it.


Yep, that's where I got it.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

RTea said:


> Judging by the stock, it looks like the Massdrop Glycine Combat Subs are from the Gooroo. Might want to make an ebay offer before committing to the drop, you can probably save a little over it.


Plus get it a helluva lot quicker.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

justin86 said:


> I'm very close to getting this, but I'd like more feedback on the pvd coating durability. I asked in the Glycine section a few days ago and only got one response.


I've had mine for 3 years now and is still like new, it's true that I baby my watches but still, I don't think you should worry about the durability of the PVD coating.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

This seems like a great deal on a great piece, 70% off at just $775 for an in-house movement with moon phase, if I didn't have an incoming watch, I would've jumped on it :

http://www.jomashop.com/frederique-constant-watch-fc-330b6b6b.html










Looks beautiful on leather too:


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

justin86 said:


> I chickened out and got the brown bezel with stainless case on bracelet. $297? I actually had the same one on leather that I bought at the Evine sale for $373 including tax and shipping, which I sold then regretted it. I'm usually now a fan of bracelets so I'll probably sell it to recoup some funds. If the goldeneye are still available in a month or two anywhere I might pick one up.


I had multiple orders with them.. one of which was a Oris Propilot 41mm that was canceled by Evine.
To make up for it they gave me a credit. Then I negotiated a percentage off of this for the trouble, 
plus free shipping. That's the only reason I went with this one. I'm glad I did, one of the more unique pieces 
in the collection.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

monza06 said:


> This seems like a great deal on a great piece, 70% off at just $775 for an in-house movement with moon phase, if I didn't have an incoming watch, I would've jumped on it :
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/frederique-constant-watch-fc-330b6b6b.html
> 
> ...


Great watch, but it's not in-house. Those movements are FC-700 and FC-900 series. This FC-330 is a collaboration between Frederique Constant and Sellita. Still a good value at that price, though.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

monza06 said:


> This seems like a great deal on a great piece, 70% off at just $775 for an in-house movement with moon phase, if I didn't have an incoming watch, I would've jumped on it :
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/frederique-constant-watch-fc-330b6b6b.html
> 
> ...


Normally a bracelet guy but that looks amazing on the black leather. Maybe it's the terrible joma pic though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Great watch, but it's not in-house. Those movements are FC-700 and FC-900 series. This FC-330 is a collaboration between Frederique Constant and Sellita. Still a good value at that price, though.


Yeah, you're probably right, I just quickly glanced at ablogtowatch, where they said it was "in-house"...


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Is this a deal? $689 w/ 20% off promo for my account.
(I have no knowledge of Davidoff pricing).


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

monza06 said:


> Looks beautiful on leather too:


Nice find, I love date pointers!


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Wow, that Porsche Design Flat Six auto is down to $399 (admittedly in not the best color scheme).


yeah definitely better deal than glycine

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sterimar (Jan 4, 2017)

w4tchnut said:


> Nice blue Bulova auto coming up on Amazon Today's Deal tomorrow at 7pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful Bulova! Will it go below 305 which is already a good price?


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Citizen NH8350-83L w/Miyota 8200 series.

$108.95








Citizen NH8350-83L Automatic 50m Elegant Men's watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com
*listing says 43mm but it's actually 40mm w/out crown.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

justin86 said:


> How long have you had it?


~ a year. Very nice finishing!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

10% OFF Code: PANTOR10

on Pantor Seahorses announced on FB.










Best and coolest bracelet I've ever owned. Still loving mine and haven't been tempted to swap out to any straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Bandrbands has a nice clearance sale going on, I picked up a few, been happy with them, good quality.

Straps On Sale | B & R Bands


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> 10% OFF Code: PANTOR10
> 
> on Pantor Seahorses announced on FB.
> 
> ...


Watch Gecko sells the bracelet for $60 (before WUS discount) in SS or black. Fits 20-22 mm.

https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-solid-mesh.php

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

XTRA20 for additional 20% off clearance items on ashford.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadwayron (Nov 26, 2010)

If you are in NYC, Kenjo is closing and tomorrow (Sat) is their last day. I was in there last week and they had a lot of stuff... I don't know what happens to the stock they don't sell, but the owner said he's trying to unload everything.

40 W 57th St, New York, NY 10019

(Kenjo - Beautiful Timepieces)


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Kohls card holders - LOVE30 for 30% off; FEB4FREE for free shipping. Know there's a few of you. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

broadwayron said:


> If you are in NYC, Kenjo is closing and tomorrow (Sat) is their last day. I was in there last week and they had a lot of stuff... I don't know what happens to the stock they don't sell, but the owner said he's trying to unload everything.
> 
> 40 W 57th St, New York, NY 10019
> 
> (Kenjo - Beautiful Timepieces)


Can you elaborate on the deals? Are the sale prices close to Gray market at least?

Life is too short, buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IG @EL_GEEK


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

They sell online. I hope they put some sale prices on their website. Everything currently on the website is MSRP.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> Watch Gecko sells the bracelet for $60 (before WUS discount) in SS or black. Fits 20-22 mm.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-solid-mesh.php
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow that's great to know ! Thanks for sharing ! I added link to my favorites for future. What's the watchuseek code, please ?

Thanks again. It doesn't have the ratchet clasp that the Seahorse has but looks the part and good enough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Wow that's great to know ! Thanks for sharing ! I added link to my favorites for future. What's the watchuseek code, please ?
> 
> Thanks again. It doesn't have the ratchet clasp that the Seahorse has but looks the part and good enough.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gecko do some nice bracelets, but the one I have, once fitted, is difficult to remove as the spring bar space is very thin.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice daily deal at Gemnation. "XL," by the way, equals a reasonable 42mm. Sapphire crystal and ETA2824-2 movement. Be Frugal would make it $367.35.

Revue Thommen Diver XL Men's Watch Model: 17571.2135


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Gecko do some nice bracelets, but the one I have, once fitted, is difficult to remove as the spring bar space is very thin.


Thank you for that. I'm concerned about the length. Mind if I ask how big is your wrist and how many links did you remove, if any? I'm 8.3in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Bulova Moon Watch coming up on Lightning Deal at 1410 EST tomorrow.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01D2S3KF8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## broadwayron (Nov 26, 2010)

MstrDabbles said:


> They sell online. I hope they put some sale prices on their website. Everything currently on the website is MSRP.


Their website sucks... it hasn't been updated in as long as I can remember.


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Nice daily deal at Gemnation. "XL," by the way, equals a reasonable 42mm. Sapphire crystal and ETA2824-2 movement. Be Frugal would make it $367.35.
> 
> Revue Thommen Diver XL Men's Watch Model: 17571.2135
> 
> View attachment 10827306


That's a good deal but keep in mind that you cannot return it if for some reasons you don't like the watch because it's a deal of the day watch.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## broadwayron (Nov 26, 2010)

EL_GEEk said:


> Can you elaborate on the deals? Are the sale prices close to Gray market at least?
> 
> Life is too short, buy all the watches you like.
> 
> Follow me on IG @EL_GEEK


Honestly, I didn't check the price on anything because I didn't see anything I _really _wanted. There are signs everywhere... different brands are marked down by different percentages (from like 30% to 70%). I may go tomorrow just to see about a _bargain_ purchase... I'll spend some time and look closer.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Wilson Watch Works is having a sale on a few select Ollech & Wajs watches. The Cobra dive model may interest someone but others are available. I don't think this is a great deal but it is cheaper than any other retailer I could find. I also had a difficult time finding a decent picture of this watch. The watch pictured is the Cobra but it's on a rubber strap, the version at WWW is on a bracelet. Features an ETA 2824, sapphire, bead Blasted 40mm case for $495, MSRP is $740.

https://wilsonwatchworks.sharepoint.com/Pages/OllechWajsWatch.aspx

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...422B-8D1D-ACF28E0A9856_zpskjhizzjf.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]p


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

RTea said:


> Judging by the stock, it looks like the Massdrop Glycine Combat Subs are from the Gooroo. Might want to make an ebay offer before committing to the drop, you can probably save a little over it.


I don't see any Golden eyes from gorroo on ebay, only ADs and flippers selling it . 
These may be from Jomashop perhaps ?


----------



## mrl00fer (Jun 1, 2015)

thechin said:


> I don't see any Golden eyes from gorroo on ebay, only ADs and flippers selling it .
> These may be from Jomashop perhaps ?


Gooroo has them but it's sold out this afternoon. Maybe try to contact her to see if she will receive new stocks soon.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

MstrDabbles said:


> They sell online. I hope they put some sale prices on their website. Everything currently on the website is MSRP.


I actually hope not. My wallet can't withstand another Lex Tempus.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

broadwayron said:


> Honestly, I didn't check the price on anything because I didn't see anything I _really _wanted. There are signs everywhere... different brands are marked down by different percentages (from like 30% to 70%). I may go tomorrow just to see about a _bargain_ purchase... I'll spend some time and look closer.


Cool, thanks. I might check it out tomorrow.

Life is too short, buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IG @EL_GEEK


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Bulova Moon Watch coming up on Lightning Deal at 1410 EST tomorrow.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01D2S3KF8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


I've never bought a lightning deal before, how does it work?

From what I understand I need to be on-line as soon as it starts.
Only then will the lower price be advertised and then I need to purchase quickly because they might run out?
Am I missing anything?

TIA!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

jcombs1 said:


> Wilson Watch Works is having a sale on a few select Ollech & Wajs watches. The Cobra dive model may interest someone but others are available. I don't think this is a great deal but it is cheaper than any other retailer I could find. Features an ETA 2824, sapphire, bead Blasted 40mm case for $495, MSRP is $740.
> 
> https://wilsonwatchworks.sharepoint.com/Pages/OllechWajsWatch.aspx/QUOTE]
> 
> This pic is from Chris' PB account. Great guy, decent watch. I am very tempted.


----------



## mart567 (Jan 2, 2017)

Barry S said:


> Bulova Moon Watch coming up on Lightning Deal at 1410 EST tomorrow.


Do you know how much it will be?

Thanks!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

NJrider said:


> I've never bought a lightning deal before, how does it work?
> 
> From what I understand I need to be on-line as soon as it starts.
> Only then will the lower price be advertised and then I need to purchase quickly because they might run out?
> ...


That's pretty much it. How long it lasts depends on how good a deal it is and how many are available. Many deals last for hours. For the first half hour the deal is only available for Prime members.

Once you add it to your cart you have 15 minutes to check out. 


mart567 said:


> Do you know how much it will be?
> 
> Thanks!


No way of knowing.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Barry S said:


> That's pretty much it. How long it lasts depends on how good a deal it is and how many are available. Many deals last for hours. For the first half hour the deal is only available for Prime members.
> 
> Once you add it to your cart you have 15 minutes to check out.
> 
> No way of knowing.


The Bulova Moon Watch will be a very small discount to the current price. Nothing to get excited about.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

RyanD said:


> The Bulova Moon Watch will be a very small discount to the current price. Nothing to get excited about.


I would guess it will go down to $348.95 based on previous prices.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

broadwayron said:


> If you are in NYC, Kenjo is closing and tomorrow (Sat) is their last day. I was in there last week and they had a lot of stuff... I don't know what happens to the stock they don't sell, but the owner said he's trying to unload everything.
> 
> 40 W 57th St, New York, NY 10019
> 
> (Kenjo - Beautiful Timepieces)


This is interesting , I want to check out if they have good deals on Azimuth and BAll watches but I can only go there in the afternoon, if anyone is able to go there before then, please share if the deals are any good, like 50%+ off.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Nice daily deal at Gemnation. "XL," by the way, equals a reasonable 42mm. Sapphire crystal and ETA2824-2 movement. Be Frugal would make it $367.35.
> 
> Revue Thommen Diver XL Men's Watch Model: 17571.2135
> 
> View attachment 10827306


Rolex homage

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

juderiverman said:


> Rolex homage
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Insightful!


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks Barry!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

taike said:


> Insightful!


       

Life is too short, buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IG @EL_GEEK


----------



## sayyes19 (Sep 23, 2015)

How far will the Glycine's fall? I bought I combat sub that I really like, but massdrop having the Goldeneye for a little more makes me have a little buyers remorse.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Is the Glycine Goldeneye on Massdrop a good deal for $399? I checked ebay/watchgooroo and she doesn't seem to have any of this model in stock. Debating whether to jump in on the massdrop or wait it out for a better price?


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

Citizen F900 GPS CC9015-54E for AUD999, Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Air Titanium Satellite Wave Watch CC9015-54E: StarBuy - Star Buy. I think they may only ship within Australia but worth an email to seller to check.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

My go to for watches is ebay, so many good deals to be had. Having just spent / reserved my money for watches, I've since found this from a seller and thought someone on here would like a chance.

Not affiliated with the seller.

Tisell Automatic Watch | eBay

£150 Tisell antique 9015 used and best offer. Not bad for a miyota 9015!


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

I have never ordered from massdrop before, but for the goldeneye, shipping doesn't happen right away??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Is the Glycine Goldeneye on Massdrop a good deal for $399? I checked ebay/watchgooroo and she doesn't seem to have any of this model in stock. Debating whether to jump in on the massdrop or wait it out for a better price?


it

It's a great price , or WAS great price, as it is now shown as sold out.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

taike said:


> Insightful!


That's mean. He probably worked very hard to connect the dots.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

monza06 said:


> This is interesting , I want to check out if they have good deals on Azimuth and BAll watches but I can only go there in the afternoon, if anyone is able to go there before then, please share if the deals are any good, like 50%+ off.


I'm heading over there in about an hour.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Evine has good prices on Glycine and Fortis right now. This Combat Sub on bracelet is only $469.80.

If anyone wants a 25% off coupon for Evine, send me a PM. That would make the Combat Sub only $352.

Glycine 42mm Combat Sub Swiss Made Automatic Bracelet Watch


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Thoughts on today's $150 massdrop?

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko










Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is another deal from Evine. Revue Thommen Swiss automatic diver for $377.86. The 25% off coupon would make it only $283.40.

Revue Thommen Men's 45mm Diver Swiss Made Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch

The rubber strap version is $322.97 or $242.23 with the coupon.
http://www.evine.com/Product/637-256


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

jetcash said:


> Thoughts on today's $150 massdrop?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko
> 
> ...


The price is pretty good. Lower than Ebay. I have the black version. The NATO is not the best. Too hard. Changed it to another one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Evine has good prices on Glycine and Fortis right now. This Combat Sub on bracelet is only $469.80.
> 
> If anyone wants a 25% off coupon for Evine, send me a PM. That would make the Combat Sub only $352.
> 
> Glycine 42mm Combat Sub Swiss Made Automatic Bracelet Watch


No shipping to Canada. Too bad like the black bezel version.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

NYAndrew said:


> I'm heading over there in about an hour.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Sorry. Delayed for a bit. Hopefully later this afternoon.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> Sorry. Delayed for a bit. Hopefully later this afternoon.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Heading there now. I'll try an report back.

Life is too short, buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IG @EL_GEEK


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

mart567 said:


> Do you know how much it will be?
> 
> Thanks!


Bulova Moon Watch Lightning Deal on Amazon
$343.92+tax

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

Millbarge said:


> RyanD said:
> 
> 
> > The Bulova Moon Watch will be a very small discount to the current price. Nothing to get excited about.
> ...


Damn close. $343.92


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

watchmysix said:


> $343.92+tax
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


and going fast


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

thechin said:


> it
> 
> It's a great price , or WAS great price, as it is now shown as sold out.


I got a coupon code for evine, so it actually ends up being cheaper on their site. Now I'm confused, don't know whether to pick up the goldeneye, or the airman base 22 "stealth" purist version, been looking for a nice 24 hour watch for a while now (confused between the base 22 and the airman sst12).

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Here is another deal from Evine. Revue Thommen Swiss automatic diver for $377.86. The 25% off coupon would make it only $283.40.
> 
> Revue Thommen Men's 45mm Diver Swiss Made Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch
> 
> ...


Planet Ocean Rolex homage

:-d


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The Bulova Moon Watch on leather strap is even lower at $311 if you don't care for the bracelet.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B251-Chronograph-Stainless-Leather/dp/B01AJE2WAW/


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey guys,
Not a trident deal but interested in the chrono below.








As mentioned the UK site is cheaper, especially with the additional promo code below









Understand that they're currently have promo for Valentine and wondering if anyone received a better promo than the above for UK.
I received the US promo (65SPRING17) for $65 off $375, which came out to be $410 for the above chrono where the UK site came out to be $370.

Any thought on the price as well as if you have seen lower price in the past? Don't recall seeing these chronos on 50% off, but they do have loads of sales throughout the year.

Cheers.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Just came from Kenjo. At the moment these are the sales that stood out to me, which is sort of normal for some ADs, still good deals. However they don't have a lot of models left. 

Omega 40%
Oris 35%
Hamilton 50%
Bell & Ross 35%
Longines 40%
Tutima 50%
Seiko & Grande Seiko 30%
Everything else in on sale at different %


Life is too short, buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IG @EL_GEEK


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> Just came from Kenjo. At the moment these are the sales that stood out to me, which is sort of normal for some ADs, still good deals. However they don't have a lot of models left.
> 
> Omega 40%
> Oris 35%
> ...


Does their site actually reflect what they have? Or this all goes down in person


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> Does their site actually reflect what they have? Or this all goes down in person


Not at all. They don't have many models to choose from actually. I suggest calling them if there's anything in particular you are looking for.

Life is too short, buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IG @EL_GEEK


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

EL_GEEk said:


> Just came from Kenjo. At the moment these are the sales that stood out to me, which is sort of normal for some ADs, still good deals. However they don't have a lot of models left.
> 
> Omega 40%
> Oris 35%
> ...


Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## broadwayron (Nov 26, 2010)

Regarding Kenjo... my mistake. Turns out that *next* Saturday is their last day. Some of the prices I checked were lower than grey market, but they still didn't have anything I really wanted, unfortunately.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

I appreciate whomever posted this one the other day. Great price on the Nighthawk i have had my eye on.

Quick question?

What is going on with the 24 hour hand pointing at 3?

Edit: Never mind. I realized my own ignorance.

Thank you to the person that posted. Was a good buy.


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)

Is evine legit?
Anybody have success stories?
I found a 25% coupon code and am looking at this stealth combat sub.
Glycine Men's 42mm Combat Sub Stealth Swiss Made Automatic Sapphire Crystal NATO Strap Watch


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

broadwayron said:


> Regarding Kenjo... my mistake. Turns out that *next* Saturday is their last day. Some of the prices I checked were lower than grey market, but they still didn't have anything I really wanted, unfortunately.


I couldn't go today but I'm hoping they will reduce even further what they have left by next saturday. Anybody who went noticed any Ball watches by any chance?


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

NJrider said:


> Is evine legit?
> Anybody have success stories?
> I found a 25% coupon code and am looking at this stealth combat sub.
> Glycine Men's 42mm Combat Sub Stealth Swiss Made Automatic Sapphire Crystal NATO Strap Watch


Yes evine is legit. Some issues filling orders over the holiday season (stock management) for some members but they are a trusted seller.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Today at tj maxx Marlboro NJ saw lots watches on sale mostly fashion a/x, diesel, MK, fossil. Some gshocks, bunch of filson. But i was surprised to find these frederique constant for $399 each, not sure if these were a deal at thia price tho. They had at least 5 of these with different dials.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

More Pics


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Coupon code for 25% off REFER5425026 for new customers only. For previous customers just use a new email.

Glycine Combat Sub only $352 plus shipping!



RyanD said:


> Evine has good prices on Glycine and Fortis right now. This Combat Sub on bracelet is only $469.80.
> 
> If anyone wants a 25% off coupon for Evine, send me a PM. That would make the Combat Sub only $352.
> 
> Glycine 42mm Combat Sub Swiss Made Automatic Bracelet Watch


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

nordwulf said:


> The Bulova Moon Watch on leather strap is even lower at $311 if you don't care for the bracelet.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B251-Chronograph-Stainless-Leather/dp/B01AJE2WAW/


$305.69 at Kohl's using the Love30 code, plus you get $50 in Kohl's cash


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Osteoman said:


> I appreciate whomever posted this one the other day. Great price on the Nighthawk i have had my eye on.
> 
> Quick question?
> 
> ...


No worries mate. Thank goodness it's Eco-Drive, so apart from the date change, you don't have to play around with it much. I always stuff up somehow when doing a full time, date and GMT reset.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

JacksonExports said:


> Coupon code for 25% off REFER5425026 for new customers only. For previous customers just use a new email.
> 
> Glycine Combat Sub only $352 plus shipping!


Goldeneye is cheaper than Massdrop if coupon works for you
http://www.evine.com/Product/642-944


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)

OfficerCamp said:


> Yes evine is legit. Some issues filling orders over the holiday season (stock management) for some members but they are a trusted seller.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks!
I pulled the trigger on the stealth for $364 including shipping!


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

justin86 said:


> Yep, that's where I got it.


How much did you get your Glycine Combat Sub for from the Gooroo?


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Lots of talk about Glycine at the moment. Nice. I saw this on eBay Gooroo: Glycine Men's 3908.39R-TBA9 Combat Sub Automatic Black Dial Nylon Leather Watch | eBay

Any ideas whats the best price I can get this one for at the moment via Gooroo or anywhere else? I'm in Australia (so no evine for me)

Cheers.


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

> watchmysix said:
> 
> 
> > Bulova Moon Watch Lightning Deal on Amazon
> ...


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

While on Evine, check out these 2 Revue Thommen divers. Code REFER5425026 (mentioned by previous poster) drops them to $254,22 (for rubber strap) and $295,39 (for bracelet). Looks kind of nice for ETA 2824 Swiss made divers with Sapphire crystal.

Shop Revue Thommen Men's Watches Online | Evine


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Jaysembhi said:


> Today at tj maxx Marlboro NJ saw lots watches on sale mostly fashion a/x, diesel, MK, fossil. Some gshocks, bunch of filson. But i was surprised to find these frederique constant for $399 each, not sure if these were a deal at thia price tho. They had at least 5 of these with different dials.


I was at the TJ Maxx near me today, they 
only had the fashion brands you mention and
a couple of G-Shocks. Never seen anything
remotely interesting to me, as many times
as I've been there with my wife. She really
likes shopping there.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Lots of talk about Glycine at the moment. Nice. I saw this on eBay Gooroo: Glycine Men's 3908.39R-TBA9 Combat Sub Automatic Black Dial Nylon Leather Watch | eBay
> 
> Any ideas whats the best price I can get this one for at the moment via Gooroo or anywhere else? I'm in Australia (so no evine for me)
> 
> Cheers.


Offer 50%, she'll likely come back with ~60%, then maybe meet you halfway. YMMV. Why are we hush hush about what the goo roo will take %-wise? Does the goo roo read this thread? Did I miss the Head's Up etiquette class?


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Sean779 said:


> Offer 50%, she'll likely come back with ~60%, then maybe meet you halfway. YMMV. Why are we hush hush about what the goo roo will take %-wise? Does the goo roo read this thread? Did I miss the Head's Up etiquette class?


Apparently, she does. A member mentioned sometime ago that she offered him a better price but asked him not to publish it in "the forums".


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I made a visit to TJ Maxx today for my wife to check out their jewelry. I had to check out the watches, of course. I found a watch that I had bought and returned about four months ago - now on closeout - and I decided to go ahead and buy it again ($40 less than their original discounted price.) Harding is an obscure Swiss watch based in Uri, Switzerland, home of William Tell. The brand uses Japanese Miyota quartz movements (here OS21). The crystal is double antireflective coated mineral glass that has a blue hue like AR sapphire. The case is 316 stainless steel with a water resistance of 100 meters. There is a unidirectional 120 click bezel that has no slop at all. It is a big watch (48 mm) but it wears very comfortably with its silicone strap. I think it is a pretty nice watch for $59.99.

Harding Jetstream HJ0602
















​


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

thedius said:


> Apparently, she does. A member mentioned sometime ago that she offered him a better price but asked him not to publish it in "the forums".


Thanks I missed that. Seems odd her request for commercial privacy trumps Heads Up. I mean really give me a break.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Jaysembhi said:


> Today at tj maxx Marlboro NJ saw lots watches on sale mostly fashion a/x, diesel, MK, fossil. Some gshocks, bunch of filson. But i was surprised to find these frederique constant for $399 each, not sure if these were a deal at thia price tho. They had at least 5 of these with different dials.


was in 350+ before. a definite deal.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm eyeballing those Revue Thommen Airspeed Day-Date models at evine. But the deal's not quite good enough even with the code.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm eyeballing those Revue Thommen Airspeed Day-Date models at evine. But the deal's not quite good enough even with the code.


Agreed. Weren't these $600+ in the Ashford sale earlier this year?

Bummer these are only 50m WR. Actually, it's probably good, because I would have gotten one instead of the 300m diver, and the diver is definitely the watch that's more practical for me.

They are really cool though.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I really like that Revue Thommen diver but at 45mm, crazy lug length, and 24 mm width bracelet... that is one big hunk of steel.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

i think we need a different thread for 'i saw a Glycine bargain here', they seem to be swamping this thread with their painful invicta looking watches.


----------



## tuannaff (Aug 23, 2016)

Cobia said:


> i think we need a different thread for 'i saw a Glycine bargain here', they seem to be swamping this thread with their painful invicta looking watches.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Cobia said:


> i think we need a different thread for 'i saw a Glycine bargain here', they seem to be swamping this thread with their painful invicta looking watches.


http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view1/4410479/yes-no-o.gif


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has the 42mm Momentum Quartz Stainless Steel and Leather Dress Watch, 1M-SP10U3B for $49.92 + Shipping. Screw down crown & 100m water resistant. 2 in stock.

Combine with this deal on Ozbargain for $10.00 credit (Buy the gift card 1st, then use it to buy the watch, or any watch) - 
Buy _$50_ in Amazon Gift Cards and Receive a _$10_ Credit @ Amazon


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Does BeFrugal cashback work for Amazon watch purchases? I noticed it has Jewelry listed as a category but not sure if that includes watches.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

RTea said:


> Does BeFrugal cashback work for Amazon watch purchases? I noticed it has Jewelry listed as a category but not sure if that includes watches.


Does not work for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twity2000 (Dec 5, 2014)

Me neither.

and

Hello again,
While many retailers will allow disputes to challenge cash back discrepancies, Amazon does not allow disputes. If an order does not qualify automatically, we are unable to further assist.
Please let us know if you have any further questions.
Best regards,
XXXX from BeFrugal.com




petalz said:


> Does not work for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Sean779 said:


> NapoleonDynamite said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of talk about Glycine at the moment. Nice. I saw this on eBay Gooroo: Glycine Men's 3908.39R-TBA9 Combat Sub Automatic Black Dial Nylon Leather Watch | eBay
> ...


I made an offer and she countered with the same as Massdrop except free shipping and I'd get it next day instead of in several weeks. I'd assume that's her bottom line.


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

Cobia said:


> i think we need a different thread for 'i saw a Glycine bargain here', they seem to be swamping this thread with their painful invicta looking watches.


The Glycines for sale are pre Invicta models. Mostly Airman, some Combat Subs and the 6s and 7s.

Most are very nice pieces, although they might not be your cup of tea.

A recent example, still available for a great price from the GooRoo:










Glycine Airman DC-4.


----------



## ssmug (Jul 25, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Evine has good prices on Glycine and Fortis right now. This Combat Sub on bracelet is only $469.80.
> 
> If anyone wants a 25% off coupon for Evine, send me a PM. That would make the Combat Sub only $352.
> 
> Glycine 42mm Combat Sub Swiss Made Automatic Bracelet Watch


Goldeneye is there too!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattybumpkin (May 1, 2009)

Amazon Lightning Deal on a Momentum Auto for $276:

https://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=QQA1YFTNM19NRJAB7BT5


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Sean779 said:


> Thanks I missed that. Seems odd her request for commercial privacy trumps Heads Up. I mean really give me a break.


My theory is that the low prices we've been paying are made possible by many others offering a lot more. The more public the low prices become, the less likely she'll be able to maintain them.

Also, it does not seem unreasonable to me to honor a friendly request by a merchant who has been offering us such great value and service.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Cobia said:


> i think we need a different thread for 'i saw a Glycine bargain here', they seem to be swamping this thread with their painful invicta looking watches.


I actually don't see the resemblance.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

thedius said:


> Apparently, she does. A member mentioned sometime ago that she offered him a better price but asked him not to publish it in "the forums".


I was the member and this is exactly what happened.... the Gooroo (which when you email them either the male or female will respond) is based out of a private residence in an ethnically Jewish part of Brooklyn (why does this matter? Because they don't conduct business on Friday evenings and Saturday day, See FYI below). They ship from a location elsewhere (I believe it was in NJ for the glycines), which seems to be rather common with many of these grey market retailers that they don't physically hold the inventory. When you return a watch it goes back to the gooroos private residence. So I can only assume they are a middle man acting as a drop shipping business. The actual vendor/physical inventory holder/authorized retailer is GSD Global INC and the gooroo is just a middle man making some profit on the sales.

I purchased and subsequently returned several watches: 
- 42mm combat 6 on leather with sapphire arabic numerals; $300, purchased at the beginning of the gooroo hype, Returned b/c I didn't like it in person
- 42mm combat 6 on leather with sapphire indicies; $300, purchased at the beginning of the hype, Returned b/c it was missing the applied logo (picture didn't match the listing)
- combat sub PVD stealth on NATO; $400, purchased in the middle of the hype, Returned b/c the listing picture showed the crown logo and I received the eagle logo (picture didn't match the listing again)
- airman base 22 PVD purist with full lume dial; $650, purchased in the middle of the hype, Returned b/c I couldn't justify spending that much even though it was great in person

I purchased and kept:
- Combat 7 Sandblasted w/ officer dial on bracelet, purchased in the beginning of the hype
- KMU 48 PVD LTD; $400, purchased at the tail end of the hype

As you can see they had a lot of issues with pictures and descriptions not matching what you received. Which is how I arrived at the drop shipping vendor assumption. So in the middle of all of this buying/returning (thank god for the paypal return shipping reimbursment)I had messaged them asking if any discount for paying in cash and picking up in person (it was either for the combat sub or the base 22). To which; understandably, they politely denied. I then kept trying to low ball on the price and figured we would meet in the middle with the attached message that I was a repeat customer. The gooroo 'typically' responds with their lowest price the first time and subsequent offers come with (paraphrased) "sorry that is our lowest price" and "please do not post this low price on the forums".

When you look back at the prices that each sold for, you can see people offered and subsequently paid much more. Their business model seems to be to ask for a high price hoping some people will pay at or near it (high profit, low volume) vs rock bottom pricing (low profit, high volume). When a certain model doesn't sell they will drop the price permanently like they did with the PVD kmu 48. They had it listed in the $600-800 range, none sold, I was the first to purchase at $400 but they kept the price high and when it wasn't selling they finally listed them all at a firm $400 and they all sold relatively quickly.

FYI: The best prices are when you lowball the gooroo when eBay is running a 10% back in eBay bucks for the weekend (but keep in mind they don't do business from Friday evening till Saturday evening)

NOTE 1: A few of those mentioned are selling for even less now
NOTE 2: I posted up these opinions and tactics for best price in the past and I remember posting prices for a few of them

I am probably forever banned from the gooroo for all the returns and this post haha


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Jomadeals has the blue dial Bulova Tellaro Accu-Swiss Chronograph for $349 today. I bet it looks even better in person.



















http://www.jomadeals.com/luxury

Or, you can get the PVD version for $293 on eBay.










https://www.ebay.com/itm/262585757393


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice Oris for $774 if you like rectangular watches , available in white face too:

http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-582-7658-4034ls.html


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

This for $1950 seems like a good deal, assuming Kenjo still has one in stock.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

platinumEX said:


> Jomadeals has the blue dial Bulova Tellaro Accu-Swiss Chronograph for $349 today. I bet it looks even better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best price I have seen for the blue face. I got one at $410, and did not think it would go any lower. The best prices have gotten as high as $600 or $800 just a few weeks ago.

It is a very nice watch. My first one had a crown problem -- date would not set -- and had to be returned, but my second one is running great, about -2 after three or four months. This watch will not physically fit on a wrist smaller than 6.5, and does not wear big to a 42, though I wouldn't say it wears small, very chunky.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just ordered a Gigandet G24-002 from Amazon and they automatically applied a promotional discount of $13.82 reducing the final price to $124.42 including free delivery. Guaranteed delivery by 2/15.

I am an Amazon Prime member.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

G24-002


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Amazon lightning deal starts at 6pm MST on this Timex:








I can only guess what the discount will be.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Barry S said:


> My theory is that the low prices we've been paying are made possible by many others offering a lot more. The more public the low prices become, the less likely she'll be able to maintain them.
> 
> Also, it does not seem unreasonable to me to honor a friendly request by a merchant who has been offering us such great value and service.


When I'm communicating with a dealer and get excellent service and a good deal on a watch by negotiating, I will often say I'll recommend them and their product/s without telling others exactly what I paid. I think it's only fair to all involved. I might say 'Sally Bay sold me watch 'A' and was receptive to offers' or something similar. The dealer might have a lot of a particular item on sale with room to negotiate initially, but a week, a month later, not have the amount of stock, may have paid more for that stock etc.

I have gotten good reception when I've included phrases in another nation's language, acknowledged their holidays, etc. Little things can be meaningful and Google translate makes it easy. Too many N. Americans don't bother to learn about international geography, never mind other's cultures.

Even when I don't come to a price agreement and don't purchase, usually the exchanges have been pleasant, which can only help down the road. Why burn your bridges?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Seiko SRPA21 Padi turtle for $283

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...e=9&fep=6635&gclid=COC4nOe8i9ICFZy2wAodQIgP2A

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Alpina avalanche extreme silver dial $347
...on bracelet

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...tainless-steel-men-s-watch-al525lsb5ae6b.html










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Seiko SRPA21 Padi turtle for $283
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...e=9&fep=6635&gclid=COC4nOe8i9ICFZy2wAodQIgP2A
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That is so tempting. That PADI is really getting
down there in price. How low will it go??


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

LONGINES Hydroconquest Sport Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch L36414566

$886 may not be the best price ever for the automatic version but it certainly below the average selling price for this model. 39 millimeters + 11.8 millimeters thick makes it very wearable.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...al-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-l36414566.html

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hamilton H76455133 Khaki Pioneer Mens Watch - Black Dial Stainless Steel Case Automatic Movement

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-stainless-steel-case-automatic-movement.html

$613

This is the best price I've seen on this model in about a year with the bracelet. They are selling this one on a NATO for about 450 which is a terrific price as well but that one showed up at Ashford a couple of weeks ago for $399.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

platinumEX said:


> Jomadeals has the blue dial Bulova Tellaro Accu-Swiss Chronograph for $349 today. I bet it looks even better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good deal, these are a 7750 movement aren't they?


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

SW500's I thought


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Just ordered a Gigandet G24-002 from Amazon and they automatically applied a promotional discount of $13.82 reducing the final price to $124.42 including free delivery. Guaranteed delivery by 2/15.
> 
> I am an Amazon Prime member.


Thanks for the heads up. Ordered 2 sea grounds. Noticed they were the same seller as the Amazon U.K. Site. Maybe dipping their toes in US waters.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

jetcash said:


> Amazon lightning deal starts at 6pm MST on this Timex:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Similar timex was 56.99 last week. 


cairoanan said:


> Amazon has 30% off some watches. Discount reflected in price. Here's an example.
> Timex intelligent Quartz for 56.99
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

$330

http://www.jomashop.com/victorinox-watch-241735.html

45mm, Sapphire, quartz


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

That'll get noticed.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

WTM said:


> That is so tempting. That PADI is really getting
> down there in price. How low will it go??


I bit once it went under $300 on ebay. It's very nice...better than I expected by a mile.


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

The Helgray Hornet is down to $240 from $300 on Massdrop


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

I have the black and tan one. Cool in a weird sort of way. Fly-back too!.

RMD
RMD


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Bob Duckworth said:


> View attachment 10855570
> I have the black and tan one. Cool in a weird sort of way. Fly-back too!.
> 
> RMD
> RMD


Do you mind to share a link or the source or the bargain price, please? Thanks


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

Intrepid04 said:


> Bob Duckworth said:
> 
> 
> > [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10855570&d=1478124380"]
> ...


Amazon lightning deal starts in 7 min


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

Brera Orologi Gamson BWSG24504 on a black Nato at TJ Maxx for $39. How could you say no at that price?

Spoiler alert: I couldn't. This one came home with me.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

WTM said:


> I was at the TJ Maxx near me today, they
> only had the fashion brands you mention and
> a couple of G-Shocks. Never seen anything
> remotely interesting to me, as many times
> ...


I actually picked up a citizen eco drive golf watch. Here is link to it on Amazon. I paid only $89. It is like a special edition with crown on left. But i may return it since it's a quartz and somehow every time i buy a quartz watch it just sits in my watch drawer. If anyone here want it CONUS only pm me. Might as well pass the bargain to a brother here $89 plus shipping. Or it's going back to store on my next day off. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00Y...+eco+drive&dpPl=1&dpID=51YxT6XdveL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> Citizen NH8350-83L w/Miyota 8200 series.
> 
> $108.95
> 
> ...


I missed this deal. Now it says out of stock.
.
I emailed them to ask them when are they restocking it.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> I bit once it went under $300 on ebay. It's very nice...better than I expected by a mile.
> 
> View attachment 10855330


I have one "inbound" now. The quality of the "Turtles" have really surprised me. The PADI will be my third (perhaps I should be posting on "F71 True Confessions"). With the supply finally catching up with demand, prices have started to come down recently, making the Turtles bargains, IMO. A very nice watch for the $$$...fit, finish, bracelet, movement. The whole package just works, so much so, I'm no longer questing for a SBDC0XX Sumo. The Sumo may have superior build but feel the aesthetics of the Turtles are better, more balanced, more Seiko-esque (if there is such a word).


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> I have one "inbound" now. The quality of the "Turtles" have really surprised me. The PADI will be my third (perhaps I should be posting on "F71 True Confessions"). With the supply finally catching up with demand, prices have started to come down recently, making the Turtles bargains, IMO. A very nice watch for the $$$...fit, finish, bracelet, movement. The whole package just works, so much so, I'm no longer questing for a SBDC0XX Sumo. The Sumo may have superior build but feel the aesthetics of the Turtles are better, more balanced, more Seiko-esque (if there is such a word).


I actually had the opposite reaction. Had two Turdles and sold both. Now have a Blumo with zero regrets. Not to say I won't have another Turdle one day, just found them too much like the SKX I've worn for a long time before getting into watches.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> I missed this deal. Now it says out of stock.
> .
> I emailed them to ask them when are they restocking it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


These are listed on eBay fairly regularly, although at this moment there is not a blue one listed. There are some white and black dials for approximately the same $. Checking occasionally should turn up a blue dial.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> These are listed on eBay fairly regularly, although at this moment there is not a blue one listed. There are some white and black dials for approximately the same $. Checking occasionally should turn up a blue dial.


I will keep an eye out. Thanks!!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Intrepid04 said:


> Do you mind to share a link or the source or the bargain price, please? Thanks


Olive and black is $56 on Amazon Lightning. 
Black and Tan was about $10 more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Ossamanity said:


> I missed this deal. Now it says out of stock.
> .
> I emailed them to ask them when are they restocking it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I've been keeping an eye out for them since I missed a deal in Dec. (blue)

The blue one seems to have a cult following, harder to find... it goes quick.

They pop up on ebay, but at a mark up.

Keep an eye on islandwatch. He's out of stock now, but he told me in Jan. he's expecting more.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> Jomadeals has the blue dial Bulova Tellaro Accu-Swiss Chronograph for $349 today. I bet it looks even better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had to buy the blue. Thank you sir!


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Jaysembhi said:


> I actually picked up a citizen eco drive golf watch. Here is link to it on Amazon. I paid only $89. It is like a special edition with crown on left. But i may return it since it's a quartz and somehow every time i buy a quartz watch it just sits in my watch drawer. If anyone here want it CONUS only pm me. Might as well pass the bargain to a brother here $89 plus shipping. Or it's going back to store on my next day off.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00Y...+eco+drive&dpPl=1&dpID=51YxT6XdveL&ref=plSrch


Looks like it was built to be worn on
the right wrist. Something for us 
south paws.


----------



## broadwayron (Nov 26, 2010)

monza06 said:


> I couldn't go today but I'm hoping they will reduce even further what they have left by next saturday. Anybody who went noticed any Ball watches by any chance?


I noticed that they sell Ball, but I can't tell you any models (I didn't look at them very close). Maybe they will tell you on the phone?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

daschlag said:


> I actually don't see the resemblance.


Edit, double post sorry
cheers


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

daschlag said:


> I actually don't see the resemblance.


Thats ok, we all see things with different perspective, from well before they were taken over by invicta i think the resemblance in many designs was uncanny, never have two companies been better suited to each other as invicta and Glycine, both in design and obviously sales philosophy as its always seems to be a sale with both, this threads a great testament to that.
I realise this threads full of glycine fanboys because every 4th post is about their watches on some pages here even more, either that or that have 4 times the amount of sales than everybody else, so i expect a pretty tough time of it with comments like this lol, each to their own though. Id still like to see a ''heads up i say a glycine bargain here' if would free up this thread a bit.
Maybe invicta and Glycine should have their own forum with all the invicta and glycine special sales in it, just an idea.
cheers


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Thats ok, we all see things with different perspective, from well before they were taken over by invicta i think the resemblance in many designs was uncanny, never have two companies been better suited to each other as invicta and Glycine, both in design and obviously sales philosophy as its always seems to be a sale with both, this threads a great testament to that.
> I realise this threads full of glycine fanboys because every 4th post is about their watches on some pages here even more, either that or that have 4 times the amount of sales than everybody else, so i expect a pretty tough time of it with comments like this lol, each to their own though. Id still like to see a ''heads up i say a glycine bargain here' if would free up this thread a bit.
> Maybe invicta and Glycine should have their own forum with all the invicta and glycine special sales in it, just an idea.
> cheers


I can honestly say I was never very impressed with Glycine either but after getting a Twelve Hour and an Incursor my opinion was changed. The fit and finish as well as the appearance on the wrist far exceeded my expectations. Have you ever handled or worn a Glycine?

And just to keep it deal related, this is a good price on a Raymond Weil $321 if anyone is looking for a dress watch. This particular model is powered by what they call a _RW4200_ self-winding movement, which is based on _Sellita SW200_ ebauche. Amazon Warehouse so if it's not like new, you can just return it.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NQBCKZS/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

The red bezel Hydroconquest automatic was $813 on Amazon a couple of days ago


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> G24-002


Yankee, do you happen to know the L2L on this one?

My search leads to varying reports.

I like the black w/ the lumed numerals.

Thanks!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MattFeeder said:


> Yankee, do you happen to know the L2L on this one?
> 
> My search leads to varying reports.
> 
> ...


Not really, I could guess but it will be here Wednesday and I can measure then.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

WTM said:


> Looks like it was built to be worn on
> the right wrist. Something for us
> south paws.


Actually, I think the crown is on the left side so as to not interfere with your golf swing when worn on the left wrist (as right handers would do).
Sorry to burst your bubble, the discrimination of us left handers will continue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timecat (Sep 25, 2012)

mmarc77 said:


> I can honestly say I was never very impressed with Glycine either but after getting a Twelve Hour and an Incursor my opinion was changed. The fit and finish as well as the appearance on the wrist far exceeded my expectations. Have you ever handled or worn a Glycine?
> 
> And just to keep it deal related, this is a good price on a Raymond Weil $321 if anyone is looking for a dress watch. This particular model is powered by what they call a _RW4200_ self-winding movement, which is based on _Sellita SW200_ ebauche. Amazon Warehouse so if it's not like new, you can just return it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NQBCKZS/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=


I've been having some really good luck with Amazon Warehouse Deals lately. Picked up a couple Gevril autos and an Edox auto dirt cheap. No scratches. Return policy makes it a no brainer. I thought I was the only one shopping there.....


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

AAddict said:


> Good deal, these are a 7750 movement aren't they?


I have not opened the case back of mine, but my understanding (from multiple websites) is that it is a 7750.

Now that I have two other 7750s, there are two minor differences about the Tellaro movement that I noticed:

* There is more gear lash than my RT or Hammy 7750s. Meaning it's a bit harder to set-- you really have to crank it 15 seconds forward past the intended time, crank it backwards to the time you want... and be prepared for the minute hand to still spring forward a tiny bit.

* The movement, when setting the watch, just feels heavier. You really have to wind hard.

The second hand has the weird, subtle stuttering 7750 thing, as do the Hammy and and the Revue Thommen. The Hammy is probably the smoothest sweep of the three, but I can still see the stutter if I look for it. And all three of them have the 7750 wobble, though maybe that's not unique to this movement.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Catalyzt said:


> I have not opened the case back of mine, but my understanding (from multiple websites) is that it is a 7750.
> 
> Now that I have two other 7750s, there are two minor differences about the Tellaro movement that I noticed:
> 
> ...


Def. a 7750, tell from the positioning of the subdials. Incredible ebay deal at $294. Seller has 120 of them, sold 26. Doubt the price will drop. I'd buy it but don't like polished pvd.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Received the Ocean Star from Jet / Ohclock. Just unpacked and bracelet still wrapped in plastic. First impression is a very nice quality watch, great size at 42mm, lighter in weight than expected and a good deal for around $450.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Received the Ocean Star from Jet / Ohclock. Just unpacked and bracelet still wrapped in plastic. First impression is a very nice quality watch, great size at 42mm, lighter in weight than expected and a good deal for around $450.


these guys canceled my order because it has to be shipped to address of forwarding company, so what???


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

vitekodessa said:


> these guys canceled my order because it has to be shipped to address of forwarding company, so what??? f*ck them


I know you're not doing this, but using an address forwarder on expensive items is often what people conducting credit card or chargeback fraud do. They're probably just hedging from being burned by someone using that address before. I went through it before and the only workaround was for me to accept it at my address and then forward it on to the forwarder for them to then forward it - which obviously killed any savings to be had. :-/

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Id still like to see a ''heads up i say a glycine bargain here' if would free up this thread a bit.
> Maybe invicta and Glycine should have their own forum with all the invicta and glycine special sales in it, just an idea.


I think it's a bad idea to create a separate thread.

Your assumption is that this thread is just for regulars that keep subscribed to it all the time and follow it closely. I'm glad that the thread covers Glycine, as when I resubscribed this past November, people were talking about them. If there was another thread, I might not have learned of the Glycine deals.

Also, Glycine deals were not available like this a year ago. This is an overstock glut that will likely be gone before too long. We've seen this kind of thing with brands in the past.

That being said--and I've bought three Glycine, so not opposed to them--perhaps people could cut back on sharing photos of the ones that they buy and just share deals? Here are two places that one can always share Glycine photos:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/incoming-what-have-you-got-mail-part-5-a-1246922.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/glycine-photo-gallery-659435.html

And if miltary style
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/show-me-your-affordable-military-watches-3766530.html


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

That guy's complaints are just nonsense. We all know these deals go in cycles as whatever directive from corporate works its way down to the ADs and then to the grey market, and for people who don't check this thread every day making weird rules based on removing a brand whose deals are too good(???) is just confusing. 

Also, just on the merits, Glycine and Invicta have entirely different design philosophies. Glycine doesn't make homages, Glycine barely makes any quartz.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Check your eBay inbox for 10% eBay Bucks through February 15.


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

Heads up Gigandet watches now available Amazon USA, no I am not affilialted. $130 or so dollars.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Limeybastard said:


> Heads up Gigandet watches now available Amazon USA, no I am not affilialted. $130 or so dollars.


Are these any good?


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I received my Mido Ocean Star Captain V Titanium version from Jet/OhClock and it really is a nice watch for under $600. Don't think I'd pay much more than that but the finishing is all spot on and the size is great. Still, it's going back as it was an impulse buy that I don't really need and there were like 5 pieces of noticeable dust/lint/hair under the crystal. All in all, Jet has probably been the best online vendor I've ever dealt with. They responded to two emails I sent them well within 10 minutes and one of the emails was sent at 1:30am PST... crazy good customer service.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

tinpusher said:


> Are these any good?


Yes, excellent. G2-009 with Seiko NH35 movement


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

"5 pieces of noticeable dust/lint/hair under the crystal" is by no means indicative of "the finishing is all spot on". Hell, I wouldn't find that acceptable on a $60 watch, never mind a $600 watch!



RTea said:


> I received my Mido Ocean Star Captain V Titanium version from Jet/OhClock and it really is a nice watch for under $600. Don't think I'd pay much more than that but the finishing is all spot on and the size is great. Still, it's going back as it was an impulse buy that I don't really need and there were like 5 pieces of noticeable dust/lint/hair under the crystal. All in all, Jet has probably been the best online vendor I've ever dealt with. They responded to two emails I sent them well within 10 minutes and one of the emails was sent at 1:30am PST... crazy good customer service.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

A Hong Kong based seller on eBay is offering several Orient quartz models for under $60.

Here are a few of the *$56.05 *offerings:


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Yes, excellent. G2-009 with Seiko NH35 movement


What's the size of that one? They don't offer any sizes on Amazon


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

City74 said:


> What's the size of that one? They don't offer any sizes on Amazon


43mm


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> A Hong Kong based seller on eBay is offering several Orient quartz models for under $60.
> 
> Here are a few of the *$56.05 *offerings:


I used to be a bit hung up on the 'Orient' name and even more so about their Chinese restaurant style kind of motiff. But Just like the latest Nissan Maxima, which I thought they screwed the design up after the car show prototype looked so fine, the Maxima and Orient's appealing to me more and more. Besides the elegant Bambino, Orient just makes some tasty, well finished watches, many with a slightly updated 'old school' vibe.

Lot of watch for the money. If they were perfect, I probably wouldn't be here, still window shopping...


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Limeybastard said:


> Heads up Gigandet watches now available Amazon USA, no I am not affilialted. $130 or so dollars.


Any of the chrono gigandet?? Let me see.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Hmm....Very tempted


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Jaysembhi said:


> Any of the chrono gigandet?? Let me see.


Ordered this G24-002 from Amazon USA over the weekend. Surprise!! They automatically applied a $13 discount, about 10%, and the final tally was $124 including free shipping (I'm a Prime member) fulfilled by Amazon, guaranteed delivery by 2/15, so the stock of watches must be Stateside.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Jaysembhi said:


> Hmm....Very tempted


I work for Amazon as ambassador (amazon term for trainer. I guide the lost souls who enter the ocean of sorrow through amazon's doors for first 2days i train them and then throw them to the sharks i.e. department managers). I just got $100 gift card as appreciation for going through peak and handling some 2500 seasonal hires. That Gigandet could be a gift i can give myself...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Jaysembhi said:


> Hmm....Very tempted


I have that one, got it a few years ago. Gigandet G2 subs, models 07, 08 and 019 are 43mm with non-hacking Miyota movements. Newer versions have the Seiko NH35 engine.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Thats ok, we all see things with different perspective, from well before they were taken over by invicta i think the resemblance in many designs was uncanny, never have two companies been better suited to each other as invicta and Glycine, both in design and obviously sales philosophy as its always seems to be a sale with both, this threads a great testament to that.
> I realise this threads full of glycine fanboys because every 4th post is about their watches on some pages here even more, either that or that have 4 times the amount of sales than everybody else, so i expect a pretty tough time of it with comments like this lol, each to their own though. Id still like to see a ''heads up i say a glycine bargain here' if would free up this thread a bit.
> Maybe invicta and Glycine should have their own forum with all the invicta and glycine special sales in it, just an idea.
> cheers


I think the merger is going to devalue and lessen Glycine. Maybe--just maybe, premerger Glycines will become more desirable, espec since they changed the design, motiff, which was probably a mistake. The pre merger Glycines 'were' classics, like 3 series BMWs, while many of the the Invictas are more like the Pontiac Aztec--far from being classic or reliable.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Any of these show up on Amazon US i call dibs..


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Jaysembhi said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm....Very tempted
> ...


Stop it you enabler...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Robangel said:


> I think the merger is going to devalue and lessen Glycine. Maybe--just maybe, premerger Glycines will become more desirable, espec since they changed the design, motiff, which was probably a mistake. The pre merger Glycines 'were' classics, like 3 series BMWs, while many of the the Invictas are more like the Pontiac Aztec--far from being classic or reliable.


My Invicta have been very reliable, never had any issue with one.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

They haven't changed anything yet, all the Glycines we're seeing are pre-merger but that's because EVERY Glycine is a pre-merger design, their last new models were introduced last March and the merger wasn't until August.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP309 for $224 incl. shipping on eBay


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Limeybastard said:


> Heads up Gigandet watches now available Amazon USA, no I am not affilialted. $130 or so dollars.


Do any of these have bracelets with them? I only see them with straps on amazon

Edit: nevermind, found them

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> "5 pieces of noticeable dust/lint/hair under the crystal" is by no means indicative of "the finishing is all spot on". Hell, I wouldn't find that acceptable on a $60 watch, never mind a $600 watch!


Sorry I meant case and bracelet work.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

raheelc said:


> Do any of these have bracelets with them? I only see them with straps on amazon
> 
> Edit: nevermind, found them


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


>


Thanks, found them. The chrono is a quartz, correct?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> SRP309 for $224 incl. shipping on eBay


Dam sold out


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> My Invicta have been very reliable, never had any issue with one.


Interesting comment. When I look at Gigondet, my first thought was an Invicta pro diver without the Invicta branding. Wonder if Invicta is in the background...makes the same watch but applies different branding and then charges another 30%. How is fit and finish compared to the Invicta's? From photos and specs, look almost identical. Bracelet looks same except for solid ends. Wonder about the quality of the lume. After 10% discount, the auto diver comes in around $125...lot of watch for the money.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

I contacted the vendor on Amazon and he stated the Gigandet G2-010 stealth version should be in stock in the US amazon store in approx 10-14 days.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Amphipian special edition 020 re-stock again, not much left.

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/020se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-020678s.html

left 4pcs









https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/020se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-020674s.html

left 6pcs









https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/020se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-020677s.html

left 15pcs









https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/020se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-020675s.html

out of stock

























don't forgot apply 3% off coupon: WUS2015
now free shipping worldwide


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Ordered this G24-002 from Amazon USA over the weekend. Surprise!! They automatically applied a $13 discount, about 10%, and the final tally was $124 including free shipping (I'm a Prime member) fulfilled by Amazon, guaranteed delivery by 2/15, so the stock of watches must be Stateside.


Saw this the other day after someone mentioned seeing them on Amazon. If it was 42mm or less I'd buy one in a heartbeat. Alas 43mm is too big for me, which is why I got rid of my Tisell Chrono too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trevorklat (Aug 24, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> I have one "inbound" now. The quality of the "Turtles" have really surprised me. The PADI will be my third (perhaps I should be posting on "F71 True Confessions"). With the supply finally catching up with demand, prices have started to come down recently, making the Turtles bargains, IMO. A very nice watch for the $$$...fit, finish, bracelet, movement. The whole package just works, so much so, I'm no longer questing for a SBDC0XX Sumo. The Sumo may have superior build but feel the aesthetics of the Turtles are better, more balanced, more Seiko-esque (if there is such a word).


I agree. I just bought the PADi turtle from Kohl's. It joins my SRP777 "Regular" turtle and my SRP775 "Gilded" turtle (both also from Kohl's). The movement is great as well as the lume, fit and finish. A turtle is a big step above any Seiko SK00x in my humble opinion. I love the way the cushion case feels on the wrist.

Outdoors in the sunlight is where the PADI really shines the best. It is definitely a step above the SRP779 "Pepsi" turtle as well.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

trevorklat said:


> I agree. I just bought the PADi turtle from Kohl's. It joins my SRP777 "Regular" turtle and my SRP775 "Gilded" turtle (both also from Kohl's). The movement is great as well as the lume, fit and finish. A turtle is a big step above any Seiko SK00x in my humble opinion. I love the way the cushion case feels on the wrist.
> 
> Outdoors in the sunlight is where the PADI really shines the best. It is definitely a step above the SRP779 "Pepsi" turtle as well.


I, too, have a turtle addiction.

Started with the 777... the gateway turtle. Now i have a vintage turtle, a 775, and a PADI. I also have a SRPB01 (the green turtle) inbound, as well as a 779 I intend to mod.

Not good. I find myself looking at this photo (which i admittedly borrowed from somewhere) and thinking... should I collect them all? Stop me before I buy again!

Wait... did someone say "Blue Lagoon"??


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

The official, I'm guessing, gigandet website is up and running for all of us to admire the models.

I was looking at this a while back when I got mine and shared it here. It was only the symbol of Gigandet at the time on their website.

We were even trying to convince yankeexpress and chronopolis to be the US distributor at the time...

Cheers.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

jaeva said:


> I, too, have a turtle addiction.
> 
> Started with the 777... the gateway turtle. Now i have a vintage turtle, a 775, and a PADI. I also have a SRPB01 (the green turtle) inbound, as well as a 779 I intend to mod.
> 
> ...


Still no orange


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

Jaysembhi said:


> Any of these show up on Amazon US i call dibs..


I paid a friend in the U.K. to buy one and send it to me. I really, really like it!


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


>


That blue one is gorgeous.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

$66.47 quartz Avi-8 lighting deal on Amazon right now..

AVI-8 Men's AV-4002-02 Hawker Harrier II Quartz Brown Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FR6ZYKS/ref=cm_sw_r_taa_tbOOybE93Y5CY


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Limeybastard said:


> Heads up Gigandet watches now available Amazon USA, no I am not affilialted. $130 or so dollars.


I sent the seller a message yesterday asking about a Speedtimer and availability..

They said for me to expect ALL models to be stocked within 2-4 weeks!!


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

OT, anyone know of any 40mm or less Gigandet models?

Back to the deals:









I found a Diesel Stronghold , please don't judge, that wasn't too huge for my wrist, 40mm, and it happens to be at a good price at the Watch Station. I think it looks pretty cool for a fashion brand, and at $53.98 with LOVE25 coupon, plus 9.5% CB with Dollar Dig, it's not going to break the bank.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Just placed an order for two Gigandet Divers, a blue one and a two-tone brown/gold.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Certifiedwatches on their ebay store has the Alpina Seastrong Diver big date (Quartz) for $372 with more than 10 available.
I recall it was this cheap back in 2015 from Gemnation for $375

Anyone can comment on how big this watch is in person, i.e. for ~7" wrist? It's 44mm watch...but looks like it has a short lug.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

yoginasser said:


> OT, anyone know of any 40mm or less Gigandet models?


The short answer is that there are a few-- when looking at watches I had to cross some off my list because they were sub 40mm ;-) Most are more typically 42-44mm with some 46mm outliers, but some are 40mm or slightly under.

I found the easiest way to search is by the same vendor's Amazon UK site:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=sr_p...rh=p_4:Gigandet&page=6&ie=UTF8&qid=1486881318

His eBay site (on ebay.de) is blocked by eBay if they detect you're coming from the US. The Gigandet official home page page is _auf Deutsch _so the .co.uk address of this vendor is probably easier for most to navigate. (He also has a presence on Amazon.de, which isn't too had to navigate.)


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

yoginasser said:


> I found a Diesel Stronghold , please don't judge, that wasn't too huge for my wrist, 40mm, and it happens to be at a good price at the Watch Station. I think it looks pretty cool for a fashion brand, and at $53.98 with LOVE25 coupon, plus 9.5% CB with Dollar Dig, it's not going to break the bank.


If that didn't say Diesel on the dial I'd have assumed it was a Seiko. And anyway, a deal's a deal!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

raheelc said:


> Just placed an order for two Gigandet Divers, a blue one and a two-tone brown/gold.


Pronounced "JZEE-guan-day

G2-009










Root Beer G2-019 is 43mm


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> Certifiedwatches on their ebay store has the Alpina Seastrong Diver big date (Quartz) for $372 with more than 10 available.
> I recall it was this cheap back in 2015 from Gemnation for $375
> 
> Anyone can comment on how big this watch is in person, i.e. for ~7" wrist? It's 44mm watch...but looks like it has a short lug.
> ...


I read some reviews saying its short lugs make it looks smaller. I think it's quite good deal.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> Pronounced "JZEE-guan-day


RIP


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Still no orange


Orange would set the world on fire with how much demand there would be for it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Not a deal.



tissotguy said:


> Anyone can comment on how big this watch is in person, i.e. for ~7" wrist? It's 44mm watch...but looks like it has a short lug.
> 
> View attachment 10868561


I have an Extreme Sailing which uses the same case. 44.4mm case w/o crown, 48.6mm w/crown, corner-to-corner is 48.7mm and lug to lug is 49.3mm.

So, technically it's too large on my 6.5" wrist. Although the lugs don't stick out, it definitely looks large on my wrist. However, I enjoy wearing it since my other watches all look rather conservative. Something different for a change. Most importantly, it wears very comfortably due to its cushion style case.

Anyway, I'm sure you can pull it off since you have a 7" wrist.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Creation has 10% add'l off J. Springs brings this model with Seiko NH37 and blued hands to about $100 shipped









J.Springs by Seiko Classic Automatic 100M BEG002 Men's Watch


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

Any good strap deals going on?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

EBates has 14% cashback on a lot of stores today. Gilt, Sears, Timex, and Kohls are included.

https://www.ebates.com/valentines-deals.htm


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

Vwatch said:


> Amphipian special edition 020 re-stock again, not much left.
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/020se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-020678s.html
> 
> ...


Son of a ... I got the email yesterday for the green one but didn't have time to order until today. All gone! :'(. 
Back on the wait list.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Orange would set the world on fire with how much demand there would be for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That's why it makes the most sense instead of some of those other ugly colors combos.


----------



## marcunha (Jun 30, 2014)

here, now, it shows one green in stock


Mario


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

More Valentine's Day specials:

Touch of Modern has $25 back in credit on every $100 spent.

Rakuten has 10% back in points.

Ashford has a Valentine's Day sale.
Valentine's Deals watches Watches | Ashford.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Robangel said:


> I used to be a bit hung up on the 'Orient' name and even more so about their Chinese restaurant style kind of motiff. But Just like the latest Nissan Maxima, which I thought they screwed the design up after the car show prototype looked so fine, the Maxima and Orient's appealing to me more and more. Besides the elegant Bambino, Orient just makes some tasty, well finished watches, many with a slightly updated 'old school' vibe.Lot of watch for the money. If they were perfect, I probably wouldn't be here, still window shopping...


Orient's dual lion logo is derived from the Orient Express train logo.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Sorry, i shouldn't post here, green on demand.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> I contacted the vendor on Amazon and he stated the Gigandet G2-010 stealth version should be in stock in the US amazon store in approx 10-14 days.


Sigh...no shipping to Canada.


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Where are Gigandet watches made?

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Beagleybear said:


> Where are Gigandet watches made?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


Gigandia?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

bvc2005 said:


> Sigh...no shipping to Canada.


Use a shipping forwarder, it is fairly simple.


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

Beagleybear said:


> Where are Gigandet watches made?


I think the guy that bought the name for these modern Gigandet watches is from Germany, but 99% sure they'll be manufactured in China.


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

Good price on the Glycine combat sub at Evine.. just a few left

New Items | One Stop Shop for New Products & Collections | EVINE Live

Also, not sure if its my imagination or not, but I was just looking at Steinharts website, the prices of the watches seems to be much less now?


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Here's the Traser Basic Black tritium quartz watch for $169. These are discontinued, and are being cleared out - I got mine for $200, and now they're dropping more. Ronda 715 quartz, 50M water resistance, T25 tritium, and a decent black leather band with an OK clasp. I wanted a grab-and-go, always readable watch, and this is what I ended up with.

Long Island Watch is selling it on their site, ebay, and Amazon.
Traser Classic Basic Watch with Black Waffle Dial T4102.740.A2.01
https://www.amazon.com/Traser-Classic-Basic-Watch-Leather/dp/B0047DR036
Traser Basic Black Watch, Continuous Glow Tritium Illumination #T4102.740.A2.01 4250293417139 | eBay


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Limeybastard said:


> Also, not sure if its my imagination or not, but I was just looking at Steinharts website, the prices of the watches seems to be much less now?


I just checked and the prices appear to be the same as they were a few months ago, at least on the watches I've been keeping an eye out for.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

This big blue Gigandet just arrived and I like the dial, case, and crown. Unfortunately, this isn't one of the models with the NH35 and the Miyota 8215 is less smooth to set. The second hand was jerking around initially, but now that it's wound it keeps ticking since the movement doesn't hack. I like the NH35 in my DB divers so I'm not *that* much of a movement snob. Do these 8215s keep good time?

Pix!


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

The 8215 is a great workhorse time keeper. Yes the second hand will stutter but it doesn't effect timekeeping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

boze said:


> This big blue Gigandet just arrived and I like the dial, case, and crown. Unfortunately, this isn't one of the models with the NH35 and the Miyota 8215 is less smooth to set. The second hand was jerking around initially, but now that it's wound it keeps ticking since the movement doesn't hack. I like the NH35 in my DB divers so I'm not *that* much of a movement snob. Do these 8215s keep good time?
> 
> Pix!


I think that'll look good on a miltek super precision bracelet.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

KevReb said:


> MattFeeder said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Henry just released the 1939.
> ...


----------



## KevReb (Dec 27, 2016)

jaeva said:


> KevReb said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the tip on the Dan Henry 1970 - just got mine - very nice, especially for the price!
> ...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Orient's dual lion logo is derived from the Orient Express train logo.


Is this actually true? Two lions supporting a shield (or other device) is not at all uncommon in heraldry.

The two also only have the lions in common. The Orient logo looks more like the coat of arms of several countries than the Orient Express logo.


----------



## sayyes19 (Sep 23, 2015)

Victorinox Night Vision on Bracelet is $180 on amazon lighting deals right now.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Seiko Men's SNDF91 Chronograph Quartz Black Dial Black Gunmetal Gray Watch - $74.99 shipped @ eBay

Seiko Men's SNDF91 Chronograph Quartz Black Dial Black Gunmetal Gray Watch | eBay

Says limited quantities.

Been wanting a black/gold watch and this one looks pretty good to me.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Bulova Lobster UHF is on Amazon for $99 with Prime free shipping/returns. Cheapest price ever per CCC: https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...ie=UTF8&qid=1487115301&sr=8-1&keywords=96b232

Edit: Seller also has several other Bulova 262 khz watches for $99, also lowest ever price...


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Jaysembhi said:


> Hmm....Very tempted


Really guys you gonna do this to me...........sold out. Okay i know now to keep the good stuff secret. 
Oh well ty for saving me some money. I have two watches incoming. This would have bee third and then a fourth i purchased from tj maxx other day.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jaeva said:


> KevReb said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the tip on the Dan Henry 1970 - just got mine - very nice, especially for the price!
> ...


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

mikksteel said:


> Bulova Lobster UHF is on Amazon for $99 with Prime free shipping/returns. Cheapest price ever per CCC: https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...ie=UTF8&qid=1487115301&sr=8-1&keywords=96b232
> 
> Edit: Seller also has several other Bulova 262 khz watches for $99, also lowest ever price...
> 
> View attachment 10876505


Post the sellers link? Can't navigate on mobile.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

mikksteel said:


> Bulova Lobster UHF is on Amazon for $99 with Prime free shipping/returns. Cheapest price ever per CCC: https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...ie=UTF8&qid=1487115301&sr=8-1&keywords=96b232
> 
> Edit: Seller also has several other Bulova 262 khz watches for $99, also lowest ever price...
> 
> ...


Ughhhh now you made me spend the money that other people helped me save. I had my eye on that blue lobster for months never seen it under $169. So i bought it. Ty tho. I bet this seller is worldofwatches(swi) dumping inventory. They had all these watches on Amazon. Now so many bulovas at dirt cheap price.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

10876505[/QUOTE]
Post the sellers link? Can't navigate on mobile.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
Here is the seller

https://www.amazon.com/sp?_encoding=UTF8&asin=&isAmazonFulfilled=1&isCBA=&marketplaceID=ATVPDKIKX0DER&orderID=&seller=A31CPWAOKF93QJ&tab=&vasStoreID=[/url]


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Jomashop has the Eterna 1948 Legacy GMT for $895 with coupon. Also a couple of G Shocks worth the money, GA 100 for $59.97.

http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-7680-41-41-1175.html

This is the black dialed version but silver dial is also available.

PB is acting wonky so can't get a pic to post.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Rocat said:


> jaeva said:
> 
> 
> > For the love of Pete. Can someone please show me a lume shot of the 1970?
> ...


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

mmarc77 said:


> I can honestly say I was never very impressed with Glycine either but after getting a Twelve Hour and an Incursor my opinion was changed. The fit and finish as well as the appearance on the wrist far exceeded my expectations. Have you ever handled or worn a Glycine?
> 
> And just to keep it deal related, this is a good price on a Raymond Weil $321 if anyone is looking for a dress watch. This particular model is powered by what they call a _RW4200_ self-winding movement, which is based on _Sellita SW200_ ebauche. Amazon Warehouse so if it's not like new, you can just return it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NQBCKZS/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=


OOS

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Barry S said:


> Check your eBay inbox for 10% eBay Bucks through February 15.


apply on 300 bulova accu swiss chrono, 270 is definitely new low 7750.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> Rocat said:
> 
> 
> > Best I can do right now..
> ...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

juderiverman said:


> apply on 300 bulova accu swiss chrono, 270 is definitely new low 7750.


Except that it's an SW500.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Please note Bulova watch with "accu swiss" means SW200 or SW500, Bulova automatic or chronograph without "accu swiss" is ETA 7750.
However, SW500 below USD300 is good price.



juderiverman said:


> apply on 300 bulova accu swiss chrono, 270 is definitely new low 7750.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

blue Lobster gone! too fast or seller spare 1-2 units.



mikksteel said:


> Bulova Lobster UHF is on Amazon for $99 with Prime free shipping/returns. Cheapest price ever per CCC: https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...ie=UTF8&qid=1487115301&sr=8-1&keywords=96b232
> 
> Edit: Seller also has several other Bulova 262 khz watches for $99, also lowest ever price...


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Sampsonti said:


> What is the thickness on these watches...cannot seem to find that information


13.5mm


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

eljay said:


> Is this actually true? Two lions supporting a shield (or other device) is not at all uncommon in heraldry.
> 
> The two also only have the lions in common. The Orient logo looks more like the coat of arms of several countries than the Orient Express logo.


The history is a bit murky, but in 1950, Orient Watches, LTD was created as the new face of what was originally the Yoshida Watch Shop (1901) and later Toyo Tokei Manufacturing (1936). The move signalled more European watch designs, intended for an export market.

*Amsterdam* and *Morocco* have similar crests (see below), but they are not as associated with the word "Orient".










The term "Orient" is strictly Western in usage, and had no relevance in Japan. As you say, the heraldry is European, not Japanese. Lions or "_Komainu"_(Lion dogs) were used as temple guards. Even this was an Indian symbol, brought to China, and then spread throughout Eastern Asia.

This alternate explanation of the logo makes little sense as to its derivation. A Passion For Automatic Watches: The Meaning of Orient's Logo


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Vwatch said:


> blue Lobster gone! too fast or seller spare 1-2 units.


I was able to pick one up. Not sure if I'll keep it, wanted to see how it looks. PM me if you're interested, you can have it if I decide not to keep it

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Some good deals to be had on Gilt if you combine their sale prices, coupon code and 14% cash back from Ebates.

I don't know much about these Giorgio Fedon watches. I've seen them on ToM before. The Fedonmatic VII's look kinda good, 100m water resistance and SII Y676 movement. (Seiko's name for its 7s26 movement when used in watches without 'Seiko' on the dial).

If you've never ordered from Gilt before, coupon code 'CYBER25' takes 25% off. If you have ordered from them before, coupon code 'X12AFT' takes 15% off.

So these watches become $129/$144 with the respective coupon codes, and Ebates takes it to $110.94/$123.84. That's half what they are selling for elsewhere. To me, that's a pretty nice looking $110 watch!























They have some other Giorgio Fedon open-heart automatic models (don't do much for me) that are a little more, and some cool, sporty-looking quartz chronos.

Gilt also has the Fortis "Nocturnal" white-dial automatic flieger in PVD. It looks like their 'CYBER25' coupon code is maxed at $75. Because this one with coupon code (and, unfortunately where I live, tax) was $989.99. Ebates would take that to $851.39. Again, that's half of what it's selling for elsewhere.









Note that sales on these are non-returnable.

https://www.gilt.com/sale/men/giorgio-fedon-1919-4092?q.display=&q.sort=price-asc


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> 13.5mm


Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Vwatch said:


> blue Lobster gone! too fast or seller spare 1-2 units.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew it. Glad i picked it up quickly. I bought and returned a black pvd of same model cause that blue was my first choice.


----------



## r-gordon-7 (Dec 6, 2016)

r-gordon-7 said:


> How long did that $224.99 price for the *Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Silvertone and Black World Time A-T Radio-controlled Watch* last at amazon? As of ~11:00am Pacific Time on Tues. Feb 7, it's priced at $446.25...


Well, after posting the above, I was somehow able to get that $224.99 price to appear after all, and to place the order at that price. It arrived today - and here it is... Yeah, probably considered by some (most?) to be too big for my tiny wrist, but I've always loved both the look and the feel of wearing large, "hefty" watches, so I couldn't be happier. Especially for that $224.99 price...


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Another blue still there for $99 same movement

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00J..._55?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=5Z3KE3M5T9JZGFQRV96C


----------



## Agent_719 (Sep 13, 2015)

Picked up the Bulova Surveyor for 99usd. CCC shown average price was usd260+

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Not a deal.

Also, the founder was Korean Japanese, which has influenced the design of Orient watches over the years.



HoustonReal said:


> The history is a bit murky, but in 1950, Orient Watches, LTD was created as the new face of what was originally the Yoshida Watch Shop (1901) and later Toyo Tokei Manufacturing (1936). The move signalled more European watch designs, intended for an export market.
> 
> The term "Orient" is strictly Western in usage, and had no relevance in Japan. As you say, the heraldry is European, not Japanese. Lions or "_Komainu"_(Lion dogs) were used as temple guards. Even this was an Indian symbol, brought to China, and then spread throughout Eastern Asia.
> 
> This alternate explanation of the logo makes little sense as to it's derivation. A Passion For Automatic Watches: The Meaning of Orient's Logo


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Just picked up Seiko SRP637 "Baby Tuna" from Kohl's at $210.78 net after 30% discount, 14% cash back from Ebates, $60 Kohl's cash, and additional $15 Yes2You reward Kohl's cash. You'll have to use Kohl's charge card to get the 30% and if you don't shop at Kohl's then it's not a good deal.

I've always wanted this watch so had to pull the trigger and lowest price I've seen for a brand new one. Since wife shops at Kohl's, it's all good for me


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Jaysembhi said:


> Ughhhh now you made me spend the money that other people helped me save. I had my eye on that blue lobster for months never seen it under $169. So i bought it. Ty tho. I bet this seller is worldofwatches(swi) dumping inventory. They had all these watches on Amazon. Now so many bulovas at dirt cheap price.


Happy to enable! I picked one up too even though I'm not sure how it'll fit my wrist (6.75). If no good I'll re-sell at cost to anyone here who missed out.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

boze said:


> This big blue Gigandet just arrived and I like the dial, case, and crown. Unfortunately, this isn't one of the models with the NH35 and the Miyota 8215 is less smooth to set. The second hand was jerking around initially, but now that it's wound it keeps ticking since the movement doesn't hack. I like the NH35 in my DB divers so I'm not *that* much of a movement snob. Do these 8215s keep good time?
> 
> Pix!


Like anything else I suppose, it's luck of the draw. . My maratac mid pilot with 8215 is nearly COSC. So they can be.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Benson Trade in The Netherlands has the Damasko DA-34 BL for $886.28 delivered to the U.S.
If you can find it anywhere else for less $1,050, you're a better bargain hunter than me. I see them selling for more than this used.

Sorely, sorely tempted.

https://bensontrade.com/watches/damasko/damasko-da-34-bl









And possibly the first Damasko deal in the history of the "Heads Up" thread!


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

NOT A DEAL
sorry...

did anyone end up buying a JeanRichard 1681 series at the end of last year/thread? or for all those other happy owners here.
Mine arrived in the same cubic box as the aeroscopes, but im almost sure the packaging should be the leather longitudinal etui with an outer cardboard box...


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

What are the best Glycine deals right now?

I'm somewhat interested in the Golden Eye.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> What are the best Glycine deals right now?
> 
> I'm somewhat interested in the Golden Eye.


Check out watchgooroo on ebay, or Evine.com

PM me, I may be able to give you a 25% off coupon for evine

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Check out watchgooroo on ebay, or Evine.com
> 
> PM me, I may be able to give you a 25% off coupon for evine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


REFER5425026 for new customers.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Benson Trade in The Netherlands has the Damasko DA-34 BL for $886.28 delivered to the U.S.
> If you can find it anywhere else for less $1,050, you're a better bargain hunter than me. I see them selling for more than this used.
> 
> And possibly the first Damasko deal in the history of the "Heads Up" thread!


You may be right about the first Damasko, and hopefully not the last. I think you should go for it, the only problem I foresee is you'll want another.


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

Agent_719 said:


> Picked up the Bulova Surveyor for 99usd. CCC shown average price was usd260+
> 
> Thanks for the heads up


yeah thanks for the heads up on the Bulovas. That makes four Bulova watches purchased this week, moon watch, murren chrono, two accutron II surveyors. Ugh, it's a disease......


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

This rather nice Revue Thommen pilot style chronograph with inner timing bezel on Jomadeals today for $799:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Seiko Prospex SRPA85 "Turtle" *at Costco warehouses for *$249.99
*Pepsi bezel, SS bracelet













http://imgur.com/Rbyr5


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Benson Trade in The Netherlands has the Damasko DA-34 BL for $886.28 delivered to the U.S.
> If you can find it anywhere else for less $1,050, you're a better bargain hunter than me. I see them selling for more than this used.
> 
> Sorely, sorely tempted.
> ...


Wow!!!! You are the man for finding this!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern is having another Hermle clock sale. The Ravensburg is only $89.99. Love mine.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And possibly the first Damasko deal in the history of the "Heads Up" thread!


Close! Gnomon Watches had a Cyber Monday deal on the DA38 ($950 I think?). But yes, these are very few and far between.

EDIT: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...2016-a-2728537-post35860394.html#post35860394


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Benson Trade in The Netherlands has the Damasko DA-34 BL for $886.28 delivered to the U.S.
> If you can find it anywhere else for less $1,050, you're a better bargain hunter than me. I see them selling for more than this used.
> 
> Sorely, sorely tempted.
> ...


I get this message










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And possibly the first Damasko deal in the history of the "Heads Up" thread!





uvalaw2005 said:


> Close! Gnomon Watches had a Cyber Monday deal on the DA38 ($950 I think?). ]


Oh no! I think we're going to need a separate "Heads up, I saw a Damasko deal" thread.🤣


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Is $635 a deal for this? (Jomashop). I cannot find any real information on it, but it sure is beautiful to me.

BELLUNA II AUTOMATIC M024.428.36.031.00


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Benson Trade in The Netherlands has the Damasko DA-34 BL for $886.28 delivered to the U.S.
> If you can find it anywhere else for less $1,050, you're a better bargain hunter than me. I see them selling for more than this used.
> 
> Sorely, sorely tempted.
> ...


Plus US duty, presumably. FedEx will make sure of that. Still, heckuva a price.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Not a deal:

For those who have previously bought from Evine, how long do they usually take to ship orders?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Not a deal:
> 
> For those who have previously bought from Evine, how long do they usually take to ship orders?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Mine took over a week to ship, but was on Black Friday. But I've heard from others that shipping is slow.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Seiko Prospex SRPA85 "Turtle" *at Costco warehouses for *$249.99
> *Pepsi bezel, SS bracelet
> 
> 
> ...


Can't make out the dial color. Is it black or dark blue like a SRP773? If blue, is causing me to rethink the SRPA21 PADI that is incoming. Don't get me wrong, the PADI is nice and I like "bold" watches, but, if the SRPA85 is straight flat blue with less printing on the dial, first impression is prefer the cleaner look. If A85 is black, then simply rebranding of 779 with a bracelet, still nice, but not the same appeal.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing, but rather to accommodate the recent Gigandet tsunami.



Barry S said:


> Oh no! I think we're going to need a separate "Heads up, I saw a Damasko deal" thread.藍


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Just read this article talking about discounts on the Fossil Founder Q with the new Android wear 2.0...


Thanks again for the tip on that (sadly ended) Fossil smartwatch deal, Cel!

Mine arrived yesterday and I like it a lot. Big, comfortable, and a solid brushed bracelet with a good clasp and micro-adjustments.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> Can't make out the dial color. Is it black or dark blue like a SRP773? If blue, is causing me to rethink the SRPA21 PADI that is incoming. Don't get me wrong, the PADI is nice and I like "bold" watches, but, if the SRPA85 is straight flat blue with less printing on the dial, first impression is prefer the cleaner look. If A85 is black, then simply rebranding of 779 with a bracelet, still nice, but not the same appeal.


Nothing more than a SRP779 with black dial, that comes on a bracelet. Costco likes their "special" part numbers.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Sams club!


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Evine is down to only one Combat Sub colorway at the <$400(with discount code) price point, all the rest are either sold out or back to normal(i.e. way worse than watchgooroo) prices


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

tommy_boy said:


> Plus US duty, presumably. FedEx will make sure of that. Still, heckuva a price.


Hmm, that's right, it's above the $800 threshold. Well, might still be worth it to some. If anyone's on the fence, it would be hard to be disappointed


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Hmm, that's right, it's above the $800 threshold. Well, might still be worth it to some. If anyone's on the fence, it would be hard to be disappointed


I'm so tempted, just wish it was the one with the bracelet.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG @EL_GEEK


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> I'm so tempted, just wish it was the one with the bracelet.
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow me on IG @EL_GEEK


You would not be disappointed....My DA44 is top notch.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> I'm so tempted, just wish it was the one with the bracelet.
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow me on IG @EL_GEEK


A new Damasko on bracelet for sub $1k would garner LOTS of attention.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Quicksilver said:


> You would not be disappointed....My DA44 is top notch.


Thanks enabler ????


studiompd said:


> A new Damasko on bracelet for sub $1k would garner LOTS of attention.


Right. I meant, I wish the bracelet option was on sale as well ?

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG @EL_GEEK


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Thanks enabler


They look pretty good on straps as well....just saying 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

3 Hamilton Autos, including a Khaki Aviation GMT and a Linwood Chrono, in Ashford's clearance section can have XTRA20 code applied to knock off 20%. Befrugal gets you another 6.3% back.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...+4294966836+4294512330&catId=cat6032&pn=brand


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

I bought 2 1681s. I returned one. One was in the longitudinal box and one was in the cubic box.



feltharg said:


> NOT A DEAL
> sorry...
> 
> did anyone end up buying a JeanRichard 1681 series at the end of last year/thread? or for all those other happy owners here.
> Mine arrived in the same cubic box as the aeroscopes, but im almost sure the packaging should be the leather longitudinal etui with an outer cardboard box...


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

mtbmike said:


> Sams club!


Nice. That is a solar diver worth owning. Only niggling negative, prefer all brushed link. Polished center link unnecessary bling. Actually, believe the Turtle bracelet is one of the better "entry" diver bracelets that Seiko has released. If the clasp was just a little nicer it would be a stand out.


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

Blacklist are offering 15% off to first-time customers on their Streetmatic line with discount code "newbie" - brings the price down on the base model from $749 to $636. Not sure if it's a great deal or not, but thought I'd post it regardless in case they appeal to someone.

EDIT: just realized I forgot the link: https://www.blacklistwatches.com/collections/streetmatic

Photo of the white dial version:


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Vwatch said:


> blue Lobster gone! too fast or seller spare 1-2 units.


Whoever got this watch for $99 should be very happy, with the sweeping hand it looks like a mechanical watch costing a lot more....but you have to take off the thin mesh it comes with, because it looks the opposite of expensive....


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

monza06 said:


> Whoever got this watch for $99 should be very happy, with the sweeping hand it looks like a mechanical watch costing a lot more....but you have to take off the thin mesh it comes with, because it looks the opposite of expensive....


I was able to pick one up, but not sure how I feel about the case shape. Was thinking of picking up the Bulova military model if I don't like this one. What mesh do you recommend to use on the lobster.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Perhaps this has been posted, but skywatches appears to be having a sale, and they have the SRP787 (batman) and SRP789 (coke) turtles for the cheapest I've seen ($300 each), along with good prices on other turtles (SRP773K1, SRP775K1 $236, SRP779K1 $231) and other Seiko, Casio:

Branded watches on sale Singapore

Note that this page doesn't appear to have all of their sales, as a search for SRP773J1 finds that one on sale for a good price, too ($280), even though it doesn't show up on the sale page.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Touch of Modern is having another Hermle clock sale. The Ravensburg is only $89.99. Love mine.


anywhere a deal for some cuckoo clock? or any clock that chimes at hours.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not a bad looking watch, and I'm all for supporting new, up-and-comers; but it seems a bit overpriced (even with the discount) for a fairly run of the mill design, no pedigree (nor any manufacturing info on their website) with a rather pedestrian (albeit robust 9015) movement. For just a bit more scratch, a savvy bargain hunter can get themselves into, say, an Oris Williams....with real racing credentials and Swiss heritage.



sheepfishdog said:


> Blacklist are offering 15% off to first-time customers on their Streetmatic line with discount code "newbie" - brings the price down on the base model from $749 to $636. Not sure if it's a great deal or not, but thought I'd post it regardless in case they appeal to someone.
> 
> EDIT: just realized I forgot the link: https://www.blacklistwatches.com/collections/streetmatic
> 
> ...


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Alleged "lowest prices ever" at Gemnation pres. day sale. Just announced.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

juderiverman said:


> anywhere a deal for some cuckoo clock? or any clock that chimes at hours.


The Hermle dings once each hour.

Amazon has some reasonably priced Black Forest cuckoo clocks. At minimum, you'll want an 8-day movement like this one.
https://www.amazon.com/German-Cuckoo-Clock-8-day-movement-Chalet-Style/dp/B002QZZ8PY


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

juderiverman said:


> anywhere a deal for some cuckoo clock? or any clock that chimes at hours.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


The very clock you quoted dings on the hour.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

raheelc said:


> monza06 said:
> 
> 
> > Whoever got this watch for $99 should be very happy, with the sweeping hand it looks like a mechanical watch costing a lot more....but you have to take off the thin mesh it comes with, because it looks the opposite of expensive....
> ...


I got one and mine would be on one of these natos.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

More Bulova discounts, this time the Moonview. Blue with leather, black with leather, black with bracelet all $99 right now. Sold by Universe of Time and fulfilled by Amazon, free shipping with Prime. I just grabbed the bracelet model.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...id=1487203761&sr=8-3&keywords=bulova+moonview

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...id=1487203761&sr=8-7&keywords=bulova+moonview

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Unise...id=1487203761&sr=8-1&keywords=bulova+moonview


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

raheelc said:


> I was able to pick one up, but not sure how I feel about the case shape. Was thinking of picking up the Bulova military model if I don't like this one. What mesh do you recommend to use on the lobster.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Well,a thicker, more quality mesh would be much better, however, the lug holes are a bit close to the case so it is hard to put thicker straps, I had hard time installing this Isofrane-like rubber for example :


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> The Hermle dings once each hour.
> 
> Amazon has some reasonably priced Black Forest cuckoo clocks. At minimum, you'll want an 8-day movement like this one.
> https://www.amazon.com/German-Cuckoo-Clock-8-day-movement-Chalet-Style/dp/B002QZZ8PY


thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Not a bad looking watch, and I'm all for supporting new, up-and-comers; but it seems a bit overpriced (even with the discount) for a fairly run of the mill design, no pedigree (nor any manufacturing info on their website) with a rather pedestrian (albeit robust 9015) movement. For just a bit more scratch, a savvy bargain hunter can get themselves into, say, an Oris Williams....with real racing credentials and Swiss heritage.


I've had one in hand for a few months and really enjoy it. It's a well made watch and mine is running cosc. I have 0 complaints on it. It's also not your typical micro diver or Pam look-alike. The case is different and dial too to some extent. Love how it sits on my wrist too. Been wearing mine on canvas only. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> Post the sellers link? Can't navigate on mobile.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


iPhone and iPad are my daily drivers and navigate well on the internet.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

tanksndudes said:


> More Bulova discounts, this time the Moonview. Blue with leather, black with leather, black with bracelet all $99 right now. Sold by Universe of Time and fulfilled by Amazon, free shipping with Prime. I just grabbed the bracelet model.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...id=1487203761&sr=8-3&keywords=bulova+moonview
> 
> ...


After picking up FOUR Accutron II / Precisionist watches, and one auto, I've become something of a Buloholic. The moonview is very cool, but it really makes me lust after an original Astronaut (which is GMT). 'Cept they're pert' near $1k refurbished.









The one I have my eye on right now is the 96B214 "Surveyor"-- Looks like a great dressy watch with a nice contrasting brushed bezel & case design. I don't know if I can hold out.
https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...qid=1487205691&sr=1-85&refinements=p_4:Bulova


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Touch of Modern is having another Hermle clock sale. The Ravensburg is only $89.99. Love mine.


can not imagine how unfriendly this website is. spent 5 minutes and still no clue where this clock is. no place to search, wtf...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)

*Seiko Prospex Sun Diver Watch for $269*

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-prospex-sun-diver-watch?

Don't think I saw anyone post this yet.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

tanksndudes said:


> More Bulova discounts, this time the Moonview. Blue with leather, black with leather, black with bracelet all $99 right now. Sold by Universe of Time and fulfilled by Amazon, free shipping with Prime. I just grabbed the bracelet model.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...id=1487203761&sr=8-3&keywords=bulova+moonview
> 
> ...


Do these have smooth sweeping second hands?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Touch of Modern is having another Hermle clock sale. The Ravensburg is only $89.99. Love mine.


Thanks for the heads-up on this! I didn't even know I needed one of these.

All kidding aside this really looks pretty cool for the price.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

audiolab1 said:


> Do these have smooth sweeping second hands?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir!


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

juderiverman said:


> can not imagine how unfriendly this website is. spent 5 minutes and still no clue where this clock is. no place to search, wtf...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Under Hermle clocks..it's the first one!

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/hermle-clocks-a3d40c3f-f7f8-4d7d-a6e7-52ccb2d25417

I like it, but I don't think I could "ding" every hour.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

tanksndudes said:


> More Bulova discounts, this time the Moonview. Blue with leather, black with leather, black with bracelet all $99 right now. Sold by Universe of Time and fulfilled by Amazon, free shipping with Prime. I just grabbed the bracelet model.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...id=1487203761&sr=8-3&keywords=bulova+moonview
> 
> ...


Thanks grabbed the black leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> Can't make out the dial color. Is it black or dark blue like a SRP773? If blue, is causing me to rethink the SRPA21 PADI that is incoming. Don't get me wrong, the PADI is nice and I like "bold" watches, but, if the SRPA85 is straight flat blue with less printing on the dial, first impression is prefer the cleaner look. If A85 is black, then simply rebranding of 779 with a bracelet, still nice, but not the same appeal.


This is not my picture, but I posted this after seeing the watch at my local Costco. The dial is blue, but not as vibrant as the PADI version looks. I think the lighting might be skewed in these photos. I remembered the dial looking deeper blue IRL than this picture shows. I didn't snap a pic because my Costco frowns on that for some reason.


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

How much was it at Costco?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Not a deal:
> 
> For those who have previously bought from Evine, how long do they usually take to ship orders?


Mine took a couple of weeks.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

cel4145 said:


> Mine took a couple of weeks.


Well that sucks. I called Evine today to ask them, the rep mentioned that the package is waiting to be picked up by the courier, which should happen within the next day or so. Hopefully it ships out soon, glad I was able to get a good price on a Glycine Base 22. they've raised the price almost 3x since I bought it.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

will8 said:


> How much was it at Costco?


Jumping in because I've seen it too. Looks like a 779 with the black dial and 'regular' pepsi bezel. The fact that it comes on bracelet is confusing some folks, but costco is known for special models from Seiko and Citizen (and Wenger.) So if you want the 779 and want a bracelet, it's a stupidly good deal. Also probably cheaper to buy this + bezel insert than a 777 + bracelet. If you're ambivalent about the bracelet or prefer the rubber (supposedly a big improvement over SKX007 rubber) then it's only a "pretty good" deal.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Not a deal anymore, but it was about three minutes ago. I watched this tick down, tempted to jump on it with a bid. But I also have a Scurfa auto on its way to me, and other watches I'm more interested in, so this would have been getting it just to get it.


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

juderiverman said:


> can not imagine how unfriendly this website is. spent 5 minutes and still no clue where this clock is. no place to search, wtf...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


How comes Touch of modern is now requesting a email address and such to log in?


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

tanksndudes said:


> More Bulova discounts, this time the Moonview. Blue with leather, black with leather, black with bracelet all $99 right now. Sold by Universe of Time and fulfilled by Amazon, free shipping with Prime. I just grabbed the bracelet model.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...id=1487203761&sr=8-3&keywords=bulova+moonview
> 
> ...


Whew....that was close. Had bracelet option in my cart, proceeded with checking out only to change course as the mouse hovered over the "place your order" button...


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Itubij said:


> Whew....that was close. Had bracelet option in my cart, proceeded with checking out only to change course as the mouse hovered over the "place your order" button...


Did you change course to a different watch or away from the Bulova altogether?


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

This DJR is too big for my wrist, but it's a killer deal for a beautiful watch. Ashford has the JeanRichard Aquascope Auto (60400-11C601-11A) for $1710 - $961 with coupon code DNAQUA749 [Exp 2/19] = $749 shipped. Befrugal has 6.3% CB which takes it to $701.83, and AMEX can give you an extra $50 off to bring it around $650 when it's all said and done. Sells for $1710+ elsewhere.
Has a 44mm ss case, Swiss automatic movement, and water resistance to 990 feet for all you deep sea divers out there.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

will8 said:


> How much was it at Costco?





HoustonReal said:


> *Seiko Prospex SRPA85 "Turtle" *at Costco warehouses for *$249.99
> *Pepsi bezel, SS bracelet
> 
> 
> ...


The model number seems to be unique to Costco.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I've had one in hand for a few months and really enjoy it. It's a well made watch and mine is running cosc. I have 0 complaints on it. It's also not your typical micro diver or Pam look-alike. The case is different and dial too to some extent. Love how it sits on my wrist too. Been wearing mine on canvas only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is absolutely nothing original about the design of these watches. There is no reason they should be priced at $750. None.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Keeper of Time said:


> There is absolutely nothing original about the design of these watches. There is no reason they should be priced at $750. None.












Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

A few watches added to the CW clearance section. Some 38mm Tridents. Last chance for those who want the old logo I guess!

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/preview


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

phcollard said:


> A few watches added to the CW clearance section. Some 38mm Tridents. Last chance for those who want the old logo I guess!
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/preview


C60 Trident Pro 600 Vintage for under $350 on a bracelet


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> There is absolutely nothing original about the design of these watches. There is no reason they should be priced at $750. None.


I would agree. FYI they were $399 last year when they hit KS. Even then i think these had limited appeal.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Gone! In 10 min :/



Rogco said:


> C60 Trident Pro 600 Vintage for under $350 on a bracelet


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

yoginasser said:


> This DJR is too big for my wrist, but it's a killer deal for a beautiful watch. Ashford has the JeanRichard Aquascope Auto (60400-11C601-11A) for $1710 - $961 with coupon code DNAQUA749 [Exp 2/19] = $749 shipped. Befrugal has 6.3% CB which takes it to $701.83, and AMEX can give you an extra $50 off to bring it around $650 when it's all said and done. Sells for $1710+ elsewhere.
> Has a 44mm ss case, Swiss automatic movement, and water resistance to 990 feet for all you deep sea divers out there.
> View attachment 10893857


Good one. But what Amex deal are you talking about?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> Gone! In 10 min :/


A few 43mm have been added a couple minutes ago. There's a Vintage 43mm. How long will it last! 43mm Tridents with red bezel as well.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Last Ashford Amex deal expired on 2/2. I don't see a current one.

Log into your Amex account and go to benefits.



NYAndrew said:


> Good one. But what Amex deal are you talking about?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

phcollard said:


> A few 43mm have been added a couple minutes ago. There's a Vintage 43mm. How long will it last! 43mm Tridents with red bezel as well.


White Tridents have been added as well. Oh My! So yeah, I'm quoting myself.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

phcollard said:


> White Tridents have been added as well. Oh My! So yeah, I'm quoting myself.


Must.resist.must.resist....dang it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> Must.resist.must.resist....dang it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





phcollard said:


> White Tridents have been added as well. Oh My! So yeah, I'm quoting myself.


Yes.... must... resist.... i closed the page at the payment stage.
Told myself 43mm is too big... but... butttt.... BUTTTTTTTT!


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Yep, just picked up a C60 Trident GMT 600 (white, 38mm, bracelet) for £358.33 ($447.91, PayPal).


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Couldn't resist the white C60 43mm on bracelet for £275.00..



jamesezra said:


> Yes.... must... resist.... i closed the page at the payment stage.
> Told myself 43mm is too big... but... butttt.... BUTTTTTTTT!


With sales like this, you first pull the trigger and ask yourself the question "Do I need this?" later. 

Quitter: a person who gives up easily or does not have the courage or determination to finish a task.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

djdertate said:


> Yep, just picked up a C60 Trident GMT 600 (white, 38mm, bracelet) for £358.33 ($447.91, PayPal).


damnit, that's the one i wanted but it's not on the page any more.


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Yea, unfortunately those went fast. I knew they would. Just got lucky as to the trimming of opening this thread and making a quick purchase.

I feel your pain. I missed all the trident sales in January of this year.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Wonder how long it takes until we see posts about CW and their slow shipping?


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

Victrinox Swiss Auto Chrono coming up on Amazon Lightning deals. Live now for Prime members, 20 minutes for non prime.

I can't post links yet. Lame

Swiss auto, I think VSA uses ETA, could be wrong though. $319.99
Saphire, balck leather strap.
Seems like a great deal, don't know how low this model goes regularly.

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241193 Ambassador Clous De Paris Black Leather Automatic Chronograph Watch


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe this Victorinox Clous de Paris with the ETA Valgranges (7750) movement on Lightening deal at $319.99 is still at 0% claimed! Everyone must still be under the latest gasp of CW ether, LOL! https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-2..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=2TFJMHHRBV9T837QXBKE


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

City74 said:


> Wonder how long it takes until we see posts about CW and their slow shipping?


3 days after the sale items are gone...lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

City74 said:


> Wonder how long it takes until we see posts about CW and their slow shipping?


I ordered my CW 25 minutes ago and haven't heard anything yet!


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Maybe we should just start a "What Clearance CWs Did You Buy and How Long Have You Been Waiting" Thread?


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

City74 said:


> Wonder how long it takes until we see posts about CW and their slow shipping?


Longer than it took to see the first post complaining about them.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Wow, I can't believe this Victorinox Clous de Paris with the ETA Valgranges (7750) movement on Lightening deal at $319.99 is still at 0% claimed! Everyone must still be under the latest gasp of CW ether, LOL! https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-2..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=2TFJMHHRBV9T837QXBKE


That's a pretty remarkable price. 45mm is just too much for me.


----------



## J_Leaf (Dec 27, 2016)

I was thinking the same thing but couldn't resist an automatic chronograph at this price point.



Perdendosi said:


> That's a pretty remarkable price. 45mm is just too much for me.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

J_Leaf said:


> I was thinking the same thing but couldn't resist an automatic chronograph at this price point.


Muuuuuuuuuust resssiiiiiissssttttt....

God dangit I'm not going to be able to resist. Been wanting an auto chrono and this one looks pretty decent too!!


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Couldn't resist the white C60 43mm on bracelet for £275.00..
> 
> With sales like this, you first pull the trigger and ask yourself the question "Do I need this?" later.


ha, was about to pull the trigger on the square c5 slimline, just missed it.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

skyleth said:


> ha, was about to pull the trigger on the square c5 slimline, just missed it.


When CW watches goes on sale and posted on the forums, you have to be quick. Especially the vintage Trident..


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

This came today...



Thanks to whoever posted this deal. This is a gorgeous watch.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

ChicaneHntr said:


> Victrinox Swiss Auto Chrono coming up on Amazon Lightning deals. Live now for Prime members, 20 minutes for non prime.
> 
> I can't post links yet. Lame
> 
> ...


Good thing I didn't see this post sooner
cause I would have had some splainen
to do to my Mrs.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nachodaddy said:


> This came today...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to whoever posted this deal. This is a gorgeous watch.


You should post on the BSHT thread

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

nachodaddy said:


> This came today...


Looking good! How brushed vs polished is the case and bracelet? It's hard to tell from the pix.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Deep Blue is running another 40% off sale CODE is PRES40 

Also looks like they have their own version of the Turtles out now. Didn't look up the specs but I'm sure its sized big.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

boze said:


> Looking good! How brushed vs polished is the case and bracelet? It's hard to tell from the pix.


Case is brushed on the top; polished on the sides. Bracelet is polished in the center and link ends and has solid end links. Clasp is brushed; foldover is polished. Nice quality.


----------



## Nickosx (Jan 30, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Deep Blue is running another 40% off sale CODE is PRES40
> 
> Also looks like they have their own version of the Turtles out now. Didn't look up the specs but I'm sure its sized big.


Are they any good? the 1K Green Bezel looks good for $200 after discount.


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

nachodaddy said:


> Case is brushed on the top; polished on the sides. Bracelet is polished in the center and link ends and has solid end links. Clasp is brushed; foldover is polished. Nice quality.


Do you happen to know the lug to lug measurement on this beauty? Been thinking about picking one up myself.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Nickosx said:


> Are they any good? the 1K Green Bezel looks good for $200 after discount.


Yes Deep Blue make good watches. The Movement of choice is usually a Seiko NH35 or 36. the overall build quality is, in my opinion, very good when you pick these up on their 40% off sales (multiple times per year). I have a Deep Blue Sea Quest quartz and a newer Daynight T-100 Diver. I had two others that I have since sold off due to changes in my collection.


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Deep Blue is running another 40% off sale CODE is PRES40
> 
> Also looks like they have their own version of the Turtles out now. Didn't look up the specs but I'm sure its sized big.


I was tempted by the Batman version of the Deep Blue turtle but looks like it is sold out.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

dlavi said:


> I was tempted by the Batman version of the Deep Blue turtle but looks like it is sold out.


Already?!

I am not even looking for a new watch (yet). I am in the process of selling some off, so I did not even look into the specs. I thought these just dropped today.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

I also received my two Gigandet:










Overall good quality for the price. The bezel on the brown model has quite a decent amount of play in it, so will probably end up returning that one (plus the color doesn't really suit me). The blue version has a tight bezel, with absolutely no play in it.


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Already?!
> 
> I am not even looking for a new watch (yet). I am in the process of selling some off, so I did not even look into the specs. I thought these just dropped today.


It may just be their goofy website, looking at it on a different device the add to cart button has come back.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

dlavi said:


> I was tempted by the Batman version of the Deep Blue turtle but looks like it is sold out.


I didn't have any problems adding this to my cart:
MILITARY DIVER 300 SWISS AUTOMATIC - DIVER BLACK/BLUE - BRAND NEW- MILITARY DIVER 300 SWISS AUTOMATIC
It is from their Swiss collection, so it has a Sellita in it (yay), but 44x51x14mm means it's not small.

s


----------



## marcingham (Jan 27, 2017)

Seiko SRP641K1 (Baby Turtle) Men's Prospex Automatic Diver $250 at WalMart.com

Sorry - I can't post pics or links yet (training wheels)


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> I didn't have any problems adding this to my cart:
> MILITARY DIVER 300 SWISS AUTOMATIC - DIVER BLACK/BLUE - BRAND NEW- MILITARY DIVER 300 SWISS AUTOMATIC
> It is from their Swiss collection, so it has a Sellita in it (yay), but 44x51x14mm means it's not small.
> 
> s


I've almost pushed buy on this several times but you can get the Seiko on bracelet for about $50-60 more and I think it's a little better watch. I'm tempted but not ready yet.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> I didn't have any problems adding this to my cart:
> MILITARY DIVER 300 SWISS AUTOMATIC - DIVER BLACK/BLUE - BRAND NEW- MILITARY DIVER 300 SWISS AUTOMATIC
> It is from their Swiss collection, so it has a Sellita in it (yay), but 44x51x14mm means it's not small.
> 
> s


I've almost pushed buy on this several times but you can get the Seiko on bracelet for about $50-60 more and I think it's a little better watch. I'm tempted but not ready yet.


----------



## marcingham (Jan 27, 2017)

Sorry - Baby TUNA (not Turtle)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey bargain hunters... I am looking for a good deal on Black and Red Bulova Lobster.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Acutr...1-4&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=bulova+lobster

If anyone sees one of this at a good price I will appreciate the pointer. thx!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> I didn't have any problems adding this to my cart:
> MILITARY DIVER 300 SWISS AUTOMATIC - DIVER BLACK/BLUE - BRAND NEW- MILITARY DIVER 300 SWISS AUTOMATIC
> It is from their Swiss collection, so it has a Sellita in it (yay), but 44x51x14mm means it's not small.
> 
> s


I was just coming back to add that info about the movement on my post. A higher beat movement. I wonder about the lume though. The other DB watches I've had had paltry with lume except my Sea Quest quartz. My other DB is the T100 with Tritium (Love it!)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> I didn't have any problems adding this to my cart:
> MILITARY DIVER 300 SWISS AUTOMATIC - DIVER BLACK/BLUE - BRAND NEW- MILITARY DIVER 300 SWISS AUTOMATIC
> It is from their Swiss collection, so it has a Sellita in it (yay), but 44x51x14mm means it's not small.
> 
> s


I was just coming back to add that info about the movement on my post. A higher beat movement. I wonder about the lume though. The other DB watches I've had we paltry with lume except my Sea Quest quartz. My other DB is the T100 with Tritium (Love it!)

Based on the lume alone, if I were in the market, I'd go with the Seiko. Also its a tad shorter lug to lug but the other dimensions appear to be the same in width and thickness.


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

raheelc said:


> I also received my two Gigandet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"List place", pleace, and maybe price too, if you don't mind. Txs!


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

winwood said:


> Do you happen to know the lug to lug measurement on this beauty? Been thinking about picking one up myself.


Looks to be about 50mm.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Intrepid04 said:


> "List place", pleace, and maybe price too, if you don't mind. Txs!


Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/s?marketplac...WKXC56Y&merchant=A129Y62WKXC56Y&redirect=true

If you look back a few pages in this thread, a few people mentioned that they contacted the seller on Amazon, and they mentioned that they will be receiving the full lineup of Gigandet watches within a few weeks. At the moment, the blue version is sold out. Price varies depending on the model, range is $125-$150'ish


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

nachodaddy said:


> Looks to be about 50mm.


Thank you for the info!


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

raheelc said:


> If you look back a few pages in this thread, a few people mentioned that they contacted the seller on Amazon, and they mentioned that they will be receiving the full lineup of Gigandet watches within a few weeks. At the moment, the blue version is sold out. Price varies depending on the model, range is $125-$150'ish


Fingers crossed for. Only quartz i would gladly wear every day.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Ordered yesterday afternoon, received this morning. It was $99 and overnight shipping was only $4. I mean c'mon!

I love the shape of this thing, and as bracelets go (typically not a fan) I think these Bulova coffin-link jobbies look good. Still, I'd love some leather strap recommendations, if you've got them. Brand/color etc. Thanks!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

phcollard said:


> A few watches added to the CW clearance section. Some 38mm Tridents. Last chance for those who want the old logo I guess!
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/preview


Damn you enablers!!!!!
Picked up this beaut that I didn't need for a bargain. 
Thanks. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

Rocat said:


> I was just coming back to add that info about the movement on my post. A higher beat movement. I wonder about the lume though. The other DB watches I've had we paltry with lume except my Sea Quest quartz. My other DB is the T100 with Tritium (Love it!)
> 
> Based on the lume alone, if I were in the market, I'd go with the Seiko. Also its a tad shorter lug to lug but the other dimensions appear to be the same in width and thickness.


For an either/or decision, basically comes down to how much sapphire, Swiss Selitta, raised markers, and HRV are worth VS. original Seiko, 4 o'clock crown, Drilled Lugs, and tremendous Lume are worth. The current DB price point seems to shoot right down the middle of all the standard Seiko turtle models. It can be not a quick or easy decision. Based on having the DB Nato 300 diver, my experience is that the build is excellent in every single way Except lume ~ which tbh is barely existent. The case is outstanding, the sapphire is great, etc. To me, the stock lume photos for the DB Nato 300 are...ummm.....very optimistic. Hopefully that is not the case with the DB Turtle, but odds are........


----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

Are these brands any good? If so, it looks like amazon is giving them away. As I cruise amazon, I'm not really sure what small brands to get or stay away from. I have some learning to do I suppose.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here are some REALLY CHEAP miyota 9015 watches

https://primetiming.biz/collections/jewelry-watches-watches-parts-accessories-wristwatches










Good luck

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s?marketplac...WKXC56Y&merchant=A129Y62WKXC56Y&redirect=true
> 
> If you look back a few pages in this thread, a few people mentioned that they contacted the seller on Amazon, and they mentioned that they will be receiving the full lineup of Gigandet watches within a few weeks. At the moment, the blue version is sold out. Price varies depending on the model, range is $125-$150'ish


Thank you, thank you for refreshing the info! It's easier than trying to guess in which of the previous 316 pages was posted before.  Thanks again!


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Hope this down 50% as well!

https://www.christopherward.sg/events/preview/c5-malvern-automatic-mk-ii-13












phcollard said:


> A few watches added to the CW clearance section. Some 38mm Tridents. Last chance for those who want the old logo I guess!
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/preview


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Somewhat oddly I poked around the rest of Deep Blue's (remarkably poorly designed) website and it looks like their SKX 300m watches were a limited run, they only have the grey dial in stock. So if you want the Turtle, hit it now, they might be doing these as one-off productions. 

It's a very odd homage philosophy to make a watch with a better movement, for more money, but with fewer features(no drilled lugs, day-only), I can't believe how shameless they are at even copying the individual way Seiko sometimes changes the minute hand color for some of the multi-color bezels.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Champlain 140th Anniversary, model 96B241, $195 at Area Trend. iConsumer rebate takes it to $180. Looks like they are selling for $230 most everywhere else.

Big and blingy, but has a certain something.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova...ilver-stainless-steel-quartz-watch-1681954086


----------



## feltharg01 (Jun 28, 2015)

Seiko at tjmaxx, price not visible


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

OOH I see they are also selling the Emporio Armani Swiss Auto Diver on bracelet. Those were selling for around $350-400 last year how much is it selling for there? They really are very nice watches, very well made, beautiful etc except for the designer name which most consider it's main pit fall. Curios which TJ Maxx are you at? I see you're in the DC area...I'm in the area as well... thanks



feltharg01 said:


> Seiko at tjmaxx, price not visible


----------



## feltharg01 (Jun 28, 2015)

They regularly sell these ea for around 400, but I'm not a fan so a didn't really look closer.

Interesting, I am in Illinois (but maybe the fact the gov lab is ran by doe might show D.C. Ips?)



crysman2000 said:


> OOH I see they are also selling the Emporio Armani Swiss Auto Diver on bracelet. Those were selling for around $350-400 last year how much is it selling for there? They really are very nice watches, very well made, beautiful etc except for the designer name which most consider it's main pit fall. Curios which TJ Maxx are you at? I see you're in the DC area...I'm in the area as well... thanks


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

sorry, that watch remind me....












WorthTheWrist said:


> Bulova Precisionist Champlain 140th Anniversary, model 96B241, $195 at Area Trend. iConsumer rebate takes it to $180. Looks like they are selling for $230 most everywhere else.
> 
> Big and blingy, but has a certain something.
> 
> ...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

feltharg01 said:


> Seiko at tjmaxx, price not visible


Kinda hard to call it a bargain without a price.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

G2SKIER said:


> Are these brands any good? If so, it looks like amazon is giving them away. As I cruise amazon, I'm not really sure what small brands to get or stay away from. I have some learning to do I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tauchmeister is a German brand that produces their watches in China. Several dive shops also sell almost identical models under other brand names, like Del Mar, St. Moritz, Momentum and Deep Blue. Good water resistance. Quartz, so not as popular here. A great deal at $100, but make sure the 46mm case works for you. It's a bit larger that a Rolex Submariner (40mm).

I've haven't heard much about Le Chateau. 21 jewel likely indicates a Miyota 8215 movement. The 50M depth rating would concern me if I intended to use this near the water. Unlike what is stated on Amazon, DO NOT take this watch in the shower! A little expensive and large at 45mm, for a fake diver.

Invicta is a huge manufacturer, based in Florida. Former Swiss watchmaker. Now all Chinese produced, but not a bad value. Very controversial brand here on WUS due to inflated MSRPs and past problems with customer service. There are lots of Invicta haters here that have a very limited experience with the brand. There are also WIS who love to mod the 8926 (Sub homage) and it's cousins. This Grand Diver has a 47mm case diameter, so bring a big wrist. Invicta also makes all sizes of dive watches.

Aeromatic 1912 is the same company as Tauchmeister 1937. German/Chinese.


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

Wristwatching said:


> Somewhat oddly I poked around the rest of Deep Blue's (remarkably poorly designed) website and it looks like their SKX 300m watches were a limited run, they only have the grey dial in stock. So if you want the Turtle, hit it now, they might be doing these as one-off productions.
> 
> It's a very odd homage philosophy to make a watch with a better movement, for more money, but with fewer features(no drilled lugs, day-only), I can't believe how shameless they are at even copying the individual way Seiko sometimes changes the minute hand color for some of the multi-color bezels.


All colors showing available this morning, including orange with a black bezel. Maybe Seiko needs to copy them!
discount code CYBER brings the price down to just under $250 + shipping.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here are some REALLY CHEAP miyota 9015 watches
> 
> https://primetiming.biz/collections/jewelry-watches-watches-parts-accessories-wristwatches
> 
> ...


That website seriously hurt my eyes. Red font??? It's worse than DB's. They need to ..ahem... charge more and get a web designer and photographer.


----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Tauchmeister is a German brand that produces their watches in China. Several dive shops also sell almost identical models under other brand names, like Del Mar, St. Moritz, Momentum and Deep Blue. Good water resistance. Quartz, so not as popular here. A great deal at $100, but make sure the 46mm case works for you. It's a bit larger that a Rolex Submariner (40mm).
> 
> I've haven't heard much about Le Chateau. 21 jewel likely indicates a Miyota 8215 movement. The 50M depth rating would concern me if I intended to use this near the water. Unlike what is stated on Amazon, DO NOT take this watch in the shower! A little expensive and large at 45mm, for a fake diver.
> 
> ...


Thank you good sir! Exactly what I wanted to hear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM has some great deals on JeanRichard and Girard Perregaux.

Haven't seen this one before. In-house movement for only $1799


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

crysman2000 said:


> OOH I see they are also selling the Emporio Armani Swiss Auto Diver on bracelet. Those were selling for around $350-400 last year how much is it selling for there? They really are very nice watches, very well made, beautiful etc except for the designer name which most consider it's main pit fall. Curios which TJ Maxx are you at? I see you're in the DC area...I'm in the area as well... thanks


My local TJ Maxx has one for (I believe) $325 or $350. Agree that it is a nice piece, however, I associate the brand with square toed alligator shoes, rhinestone studded jeans and oversized sunglasses so didn't pull the trigger :-/.

Edit: I'm in CA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> My local TJ Maxx has one for (I believe) $325 or $350. Agree that it is a nice piece, however, I associate the brand with square toed alligator shoes, rhinestone studded jeans and oversized sunglasses so didn't pull the trigger :-/.
> 
> Edit: I'm in CA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


seems like that's what California is all about?


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

jskibo said:


> seems like that's what California is all about?


Hilarious! Spend enough time in California, especially in L.A., and you will learn that the myth is limited to a few square miles of Los Angeles, namely Hollywood and Beverly Hills (and that's really the entertainment set). Everyone else lives a much-different life, in stucco homes near doughnut shops operated by South Asians (if you are in Southern California), and ranch houses everywhere else.

Man, with this cold weather in the State of Maryland, I can use a weekend in Cali.


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

Sevenmack said:


> Hilarious! Spend enough time in California, especially in L.A., and you will learn that the myth is limited to a few square miles of Los Angeles, namely Hollywood and Beverly Hills (and that's really the entertainment set). Everyone else lives a much-different life, in stucco homes near doughnut shops operated by South Asians (if you are in Southern California), and ranch houses everywhere else.
> 
> Man, with this cold weather in the State of Maryland, I can use a weekend in Cali.


yeah, I was in Costa Mesa for several years....and glad I'm not 

As for deals, since the wife found out I bought 11 watches this week and only one for her, she wanted another.

Thanks to whoever posted the CW sale, she now has a C60 in 38mm (5.5" wrists) that she wanted! And I'm no longer in trouble.


----------



## Nickosx (Jan 30, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here are some REALLY CHEAP miyota 9015 watches
> 
> https://primetiming.biz/collections/jewelry-watches-watches-parts-accessories-wristwatches
> 
> ...


Strap looks good quality too!


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

jskibo said:


> As for deals, since the wife found out I bought 11 watches this week and only one for her, she wanted another.
> 
> Thanks to whoever posted the CW sale, she now has a C60 in 38mm (5.5" wrists) that she wanted! And I'm no longer in trouble.


Lucky guy. I have to arrange or intercept my incoming watch packages so wife won't see them. But she's right tho many of my watches just sit in my watch box with no wrist time and new one's keep coming.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here are some REALLY CHEAP miyota 9015 watches
> 
> https://primetiming.biz/collections/jewelry-watches-watches-parts-accessories-wristwatches
> 
> ...


Anyone held one of these? Specs look bonkers for the price, and aside from that logo they're not too shabby in the looks department

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

RyanD said:


> ToM has some great deals on JeanRichard and Girard Perregaux.
> 
> Haven't seen this one before. In-house movement for only $1799


They're virtually all store display models (only one is listed as unworn), and many including the one pictured above have already been "reserved".


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

audio.bill said:


> They're virtually all store display models (only one is listed as unworn), and many including the one pictured above have already been "reserved".


"Reserved" doesn't mean anything except someone put it in their cart. If there is one you want, keep refreshing until it becomes available.

If you have ever purchased a watch at a store out of the display case, you have purchased a store display model. The bigger issue is that some of the ToM watches are missing the original box and papers. Others do include the original box and papers. That has an impact on the value.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

RyanD said:


> "Reserved" doesn't mean anything except someone put it in their cart. If there is one you want, keep refreshing until it becomes available.
> 
> If you have ever purchased a watch at a store out of the display case, you have purchased a store display model. The bigger issue is that some of the ToM watches are missing the original box and papers. Others do include the original box and papers. That has an impact on the value.


Ryan - Thanks very much for the clarification regarding 'reserves' on ToM, I've never previously dealt with them. Regarding display models, I'm a perfectionist and only purchase watches brand new in their boxes. I realize that many choose to get additional savings by purchasing display models, but I'm too obsessive about any possible flaws to do so. To each their own, thanks again for the lead!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Watch Station is having a 25% off sale for Presidents Day, off their already sale prices, with coupon code 'POTUS25'

It takes the *Zodiac Sea Wolf 53 Compression divers*, with the quickly-becoming-respected STP1-11 automatic movements, to $410.62. Be Frugal, Ebates or iConsumer 5% rebates would further take that to a very nice *$390*. The white dial model and the black dial with green bezel.

It also takes the *Zodiac Sea Dragon automatic chronographs* to $823, with the rebate further dropping it to an also-very-nice *$782*.

WatchStation Official Site: Watches


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone recall a good deal on a Certina DS action diver? Especially the blue. How low have they been?


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Anyone recall a good deal on a Certina DS action diver? Especially the blue. How low have they been?


I looked at them the other day, the auto is $530 and quartz is $380 at jomashop. Haven't seen any lower in awhile

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

jdanefrantz said:


> I looked at them the other day, the auto is $530 and quartz is $380 at jomashop. Haven't seen any lower in awhile
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Yeah that is what I have noticed as well. Do not think they have been much lower anywhere


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> Hilarious! Spend enough time in California, especially in L.A., and you will learn that the myth is limited to a few square miles of Los Angeles, namely Hollywood and Beverly Hills (and that's really the entertainment set). Everyone else lives a much-different life, in stucco homes near doughnut shops operated by South Asians (if you are in Southern California), and ranch houses everywhere else.
> 
> Man, with this cold weather in the State of Maryland, I can use a weekend in Cali.


Very true, although in the valley I'd have to add near sushi joints... I counted 14 sushi restaurants within a mile of my house. I have no idea how they all survive - and I love sushi.

EDIT: It's very wet in SoCal this weekend, so you aren't missing much, weather-wise


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

Bulova Moonwatch on strap down to $299 At Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AJE2WAW/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Nordstromrack.com has a few Filson for sale starting at $196.88 on strap to $236.25 on bracelet. Seems like a pretty good price.


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

jaeva said:


> Very true, although in the valley I'd have to add near sushi joints... I counted 14 sushi restaurants within a mile of my house. I have no idea how they all survive - and I love sushi.
> 
> EDIT: It's very wet in SoCal this weekend, so you aren't missing much, weather-wise


You should also include Mexican Restaurants. SoCal is not complete without those 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

jaeva said:


> Very true, although in the valley I'd have to add near sushi joints... I counted 14 sushi restaurants within a mile of my house. I have no idea how they all survive - and I love sushi.
> 
> EDIT: It's very wet in SoCal this weekend, so you aren't missing much, weather-wise


I think it has something to do with the 40 million people who live in CA. I get claustrophobic in Southern California. Also, by very wet, do you mean it's sprinkling?


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

jskibo said:


> Bulova Moonwatch on strap down to $299 At Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AJE2WAW/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


With my 10% employee discount goes down another $30........ Not gona buy, not gona buy, don't need another watch, don't need another watch....


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I'd do it and I already have one 



Jaysembhi said:


> With my 10% employee discount goes down another $30........ Not gona buy, not gona buy, don't need another watch, don't need another watch....


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

N8G said:


> I think it has something to do with the 40 million people who live in CA. I get claustrophobic in Southern California. Also, by very wet, do you mean it's sprinkling?


Trust me...it's not sprinkling right now out in LA, it's pouring with lots of wind.

They're calling for upwards of 5 inches of rain with the storm system rolling in. That's REALLY bad for this are considering all of the fires over the past several years. It's going to be flooding and rock/landslides galore.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

ddavidsonmd said:


> You should also include Mexican Restaurants. SoCal is not complete without those
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





N8G said:


> I think it has something to do with the 40 million people who live in CA. I get claustrophobic in Southern California. Also, by very wet, do you mean it's sprinkling?


Before we end up talking more about socal, as fascinating as it may be, lets get this thread back to the deals!
Here's one I haven't seen on the thread before, and a handsome one at that. eBay with Shnoop has the "new store display" Bulova 98B103 Marine Star Men's Chrono for $130 with free shipping.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

N8G said:


> I think it has something to do with the 40 million people who live in CA. I get claustrophobic in Southern California. *Also, by very wet, do you mean it's sprinkling?*


California the land of weather extremes. I think it's really going to rain a lot. It's been a big winter for precip out West - Januburied followed by Snowmageddon and now this.

Surf weather ---Rain takes center stage as rainfall totals for the approaching storm look dangerously intense, likely higher than anything we've seen out of a single day storm since January 1995.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

mtbmike said:


> California the land of weather extremes. [/COLOR]


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Oris Propilot GMT on bracelet in Amazon's Warehouse Deals section.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1487366938&sr=1-2


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Im not sure if this is a deal i just came across this one last night .

Almost everywhere its selling for $189. But here it is listed at $149.79

Maybe I will get it but it will my 5th putchase this year so im kinda resisting.

Does anyone out there owns/have owned this one would really appreciate some actual real pictures. Thanks.










http://m.ebay.com/itm/201794519816

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Overstock has the Grovana Swiss Made quartz moonphase as a weekly deal for $84.99. When I visited the site, a pop-up asked if I wanted to activate a 10 percent off coupon. I did, and it brought the price down to $76.49. There was no "catch" to activating the coupon. I do not know why I was offered the coupon or whether it is available to everyone who visits the site. There was no code, so I do not have one to share.

Only the white dial is available at this price. It easily beats the deal on this watch that was posted in this forum last April when it was $100 at Gemnation. In fact, Gemination has the next best price available at $120, and it is at least $185 at other online stores.

As I write this, 11 pieces are left at this price.

Please note that although there are eBates and BeFrugal (and probably other) cash back offers available, activating the cash back will de-activate the coupon. Since the coupon is both instantaneous and a higher percent off (6 percent at eBates and 5 percent at BeFrugal), it is best that you use the coupon if it is available to you.

Oh, and yes, I know the watch is quartz.

Here is a link...
https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...efccid=7IR3RBFCYXQZ2C2LOGRZVGB5LQ&searchidx=0

It's quartz.

And, here is a picture of the quartz watch...









One more thing. Please note that the watch has a quartz movement.


----------



## TexasKevin (Mar 6, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Watch Station is having a 25% off sale for Presidents Day, off their already sale prices, with coupon code 'POTUS25'
> 
> It takes the *Zodiac Sea Wolf 53 Compression divers*, with the quickly-becoming-respected STP1-11 automatic movements, to $410.62. Be Frugal, Ebates or iConsumer 5% rebates would further take that to a very nice *$390*. The white dial model and the black dial with green bezel.
> View attachment 10909033


I'm crushed that they are out of the one with the maroon bezel, that was the one I've been drooling over.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Dagaz Thunderbolt

$285 "Almost 25% off"

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

MattFeeder said:


> Dagaz Thunderbolt
> 
> $285 "Almost 25% off"
> 
> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


I like the Aurora for $346.50


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

taike said:


> I like the Aurora for $346.50


I like that also.. I'm afraid that case would wear a little big for me at 43mm


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

MattFeeder said:


> I like that also.. a little big for me at 43mm


It's a really small 43mm, the way the case tapers down at the edges. Like the Seiko cushion cases, where 44-45mm is misleading compared to similar width on a PAM.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

That pic of the Aurora may not be a true representation of the watch with respect to the lumed triangle on the bezel. Every other photo I've seen for the Aurora the lumed triangle is green because of the C3 lume he used. Just wanted to point this out in case people are expecting a white triangle which may not necessarily be the case. Better email Jake just to make sure if that's a deciding factor for you.

Edit: The dial and hands use 95% C1 + 1% C3 so may not match the bezel.

Here's a pic of the charcoal version which clearly shows a green triangle on the bezel:


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm not generally a quartz guy, and perhaps I'm stating the obvious, but it seems to me that if you've got multiple watches, which we all probably do, then a quartz moonphase makes a lot of sense. I've never owned one but it seems like it'd be a major pain in the ass to have to set an auto one every time you wore it. Correct me if I'm wrong.



caktaylor said:


> Overstock has the Grovana Swiss Made quartz moonphase as a weekly deal for $84.99. When I visited the site, a pop-up asked if I wanted to activate a 10 percent off coupon. I did, and it brought the price down to $76.49. There was no "catch" to activating the coupon. I do not know why I was offered the coupon or whether it is available to everyone who visits the site. There was no code, so I do not have one to share.
> 
> Only the white dial is available at this price. It easily beats the deal on this watch that was posted in this forum last April when it was $100 at Gemnation. In fact, Gemination has the next best price available at $120, and it is at least $185 at other online stores.
> 
> ...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Great looking watch, but (take this as a positive or negative) VERY Doxa-esque!



Slant said:


> That pic of the Aurora may not be a true representation of the watch with respect to the lumed triangle on the bezel. Every other photo I've seen for the Aurora the lumed triangle is green because of the C3 lume he used. Just wanted to point this out in case people are expecting a white triangle which may not necessarily be the case. Better email Jake just to make sure if that's a deciding factor for you.
> 
> Edit: The dial and hands use 95% C1 + 1% C3 so may not match the bezel.
> 
> Here's a pic of the charcoal version which clearly shows a green triangle on the bezel:


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Anyone has more news about the Kenjo clearance in NYC ?


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Great looking watch, but (take this as a positive or negative) VERY Doxa-esque!


I was just thinking.. if only they had a orange one.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

monza06 said:


> Anyone has more news about the Kenjo clearance in NYC ?


Lol they are really bad at answering their emails. I have 2 different salespeople on copy and looking to buy, and at first they were enthusiastic but suddenly they just stopped responding before telling me what they had in stock. I touched base again a day later and just crickets.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Great looking watch, but (take this as a positive or negative) VERY Doxa-esque!


VERY much positive. Based off the beloved SOXA dials used in Seiko mods.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mikksteel said:


> I'm not generally a quartz guy, and perhaps I'm stating the obvious, but it seems to me that if you've got multiple watches, which we all probably do, then a quartz moonphase makes a lot of sense. I've never owned one but it seems like it'd be a major pain in the ass to have to set an auto one every time you wore it. Correct me if I'm wrong.


I cannot correct you because you are not wrong.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Great looking watch, but (take this as a positive or negative) VERY Doxa-esque!


That's the first thing that popped into my head.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> I cannot correct you because you are not wrong.


Can you say"WatchWinder"??.

I have 2, well under $100 invested for 8 heads. I keep 4 auto's winding, and 3 or 4 quartz in the other one.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

taike said:


> I like the Aurora for $346.50


So do I - a lot. 
But I just bought a CWard yesterday. 
Dang it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

ToM has a lot of the Wolf Windsor boxes for sale until 2/20, in case you wanted one and missed out on the Massdrop in December.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...5-96cd-567d51998ddb/10-piece-watch-box-drawer

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Great "Buy it Now" price of $693.75 for a supposedly brand new 43mm Aquis (2 available): Oris 73376534155MB Men's Divers Stainless Steel Blue Dial Watch 845960025980 | eBay

Note: I know nothing of the seller, but feedback looks pretty good.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

taike said:


> I like the Aurora for $346.50


Ordered it, no discipline or self control.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

Jaysembhi said:


> With my 10% employee discount goes down another $30........ Not gona buy, not gona buy, don't need another watch, don't need another watch....


Can you stack your Amazon Prime card on top of that for another 5% back?

Joe

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

caktaylor said:


> Overstock has the Grovana Swiss Made quartz moonphase as a weekly deal for $84.99. When I visited the site, a pop-up asked if I wanted to activate a 10 percent off coupon. I did, and it brought the price down to $76.49. There was no "catch" to activating the coupon. I do not know why I was offered the coupon or whether it is available to everyone who visits the site. There was no code, so I do not have one to share.
> 
> Only the white dial is available at this price. It easily beats the deal on this watch that was posted in this forum last April when it was $100 at Gemnation. In fact, Gemination has the next best price available at $120, and it is at least $185 at other online stores.
> 
> ...


out of stock

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Great "Buy it Now" price of $693.75 for a supposedly brand new 43mm Aquis (2 available): Oris 73376534155MB Men's Divers Stainless Steel Blue Dial Watch 845960025980 | eBay
> 
> Note: I know nothing of the seller, but feedback looks pretty good.


that is a nice deal.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Have a thing for orange-dialed divers? This is mineral crystal and quartz, but a nice-looking orange dial with nice-looking indices and hands, 200m water resistance, a screw-down crown and a bezel that doesn't scream "cheap." *$36* if you get that 10% off coupon popping up when you visit their website.

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...tional-Tachymeter-Bezel/13445269/product.html

















Could work as an abusable beach beater. Other color iterations are available in the usual places.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

VIP outlet has these as well, same as the ebay seller. Grabbed myself a blue TT1 hope it ships.









That pro-pilot GMT looks sweet, way too big at 45mm though

EDIT: some negative reviews on the vendor so buyers beware!


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

I have no experience with that VIP Outlet site. But they have a Frederique Constant runabout chrono on there at what looks like an insane price. Not my cup o tea but somebody might be interested in taking the plunge.

https://vipoutlet.com/shop/?s=oris+...1ee5df25f8&dFR[p_price_codes][2]=basic&is_v=1


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Floydboy said:


> I have no experience with that VIP Outlet site. But they have a Frederique Constant runabout chrono on there at what looks like an insane price. Not my cup o tea but somebody might be interested in taking the plunge.
> 
> https://vipoutlet.com/shop/?s=oris+...1ee5df25f8&dFR[p_price_codes][2]=basic&is_v=1


$544.79








Thread etiquette demands price and pic


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

This one seems to be a dream deal for those who considers this piece as their holy grail.










The Grade A definition is something that might be worrying given the word "refurbished" but if one can go past that it'll be a happy 2017 for the guy. 

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Went back today to check it out again since tomorrow is their last day and they have the same discounts as the did a week ago. Only saw a few new pieces (most likely returns from costumers) but nothing that would stand out for me.

I was told today that they will take the rest of the inventory they don't sell and they will do private showings at an office near by. So I doubt they will liquidate stuff tomorrow at crazy prices. 


monza06 said:


> Anyone has more news about the Kenjo clearance in NYC ?





Raydius said:


> Lol they are really bad at answering their emails. I have 2 different salespeople on copy and looking to buy, and at first they were enthusiastic but suddenly they just stopped responding before telling me what they had in stock. I touched base again a day later and just crickets.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG @EL_GEEK


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

EL_GEEk said:


> Went back today to check it out again since tomorrow is their last day and they have the same discounts as the did a week ago. Only saw a few new pieces (most likely returns from costumers) but nothing that would stand out for me.
> 
> I was told today that they will take the rest of the inventory they don't sell and they will do private showings at an office near by. So I doubt they will liquidate stuff tomorrow at crazy prices.
> 
> ...


dont suppose they had any Speedys laying around at 40% off?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

jskibo said:


> dont suppose they had any Speedys laying around at 40% off?


The only had a Mark II 327.10.43.50.06.001 and someone bought it while I was there.

Trust, if they would've had any Speedy Pro, it would've been on my wrist right now.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG @watchexposure


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> Overstock has the Grovana Swiss Made quartz moonphase as a weekly deal for $84.99. When I visited the site, a pop-up asked if I wanted to activate a 10 percent off coupon. I did, and it brought the price down to $76.49. There was no "catch" to activating the coupon. I do not know why I was offered the coupon or whether it is available to everyone who visits the site. There was no code, so I do not have one to share.
> 
> Only the white dial is available at this price. It easily beats the deal on this watch that was posted in this forum last April when it was $100 at Gemnation. In fact, Gemination has the next best price available at $120, and it is at least $185 at other online stores.
> 
> ...


I missed out on this one. I have the black dial one on my ebay watchlist, while waiting for a white dial one to show up. Here it is, and I missed it at that price.

edit: I didn't miss it. It was on their ebay site for $84.99. At that price, I'd give it a shot.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Floydboy said:


> I have no experience with that VIP Outlet site. But they have a Frederique Constant runabout chrono on there at what looks like an insane price. Not my cup o tea but somebody might be interested in taking the plunge.
> 
> https://vipoutlet.com/shop/?s=oris+...1ee5df25f8&dFR[p_price_codes][2]=basic&is_v=1


Thank you!!!


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Beagleybear said:


> This one seems to be a dream deal for those who considers this piece as their holy grail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be weary because even though the description says 42mm, the reference number is the 37.5mm ladies version.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

TexasKevin said:


> I'm crushed that they are out of the one with the maroon bezel, that was the one I've been drooling over.


Argh! I'm keen to get one of these. Those prices at WatchStation are so tempting. Pity they don't ship overseas. Bugger.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Itubij said:


> I missed out on this one. I have the black dial one on my ebay watchlist, while waiting for a white dial one to show up. Here it is, and I missed it at that price.
> 
> edit: I didn't miss it. It was on their ebay site for $84.99. At that price, I'd give it a shot.


I went ahead and got one one from the ebay shop. Hope it ships. I don't have a white dress watch nor a moonphase in my collection. $85 for a Swiss made watch. It's worth a shot


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

frostjoe said:


> Jaysembhi said:
> 
> 
> > With my 10% employee discount goes down another $30........ Not gona buy, not gona buy, don't need another watch, don't need another watch....
> ...


Yes it does.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

EL_GEEk said:


> Went back today to check it out again since tomorrow is their last day and they have the same discounts as the did a week ago. Only saw a few new pieces (most likely returns from costumers) but nothing that would stand out for me.
> 
> I was told today that they will take the rest of the inventory they don't sell and they will do private showings at an office near by. So I doubt they will liquidate stuff tomorrow at crazy prices.
> 
> ...


Thank you sir, you saved me a trip to Manhattan.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

w4tchnut said:


> Ordered it, no discipline or self control.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ordered one also, looks so sexy...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm no Patek expert, but this one on ToM seems like a steal. Ref 3445 solid 18k gold with 18k gold bracelet for $9499. Tourneau has a similar watch on a leather strap for $15k.


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

taike said:


> I like the Aurora for $346.50


Really like these! Some of the Aurora models on sale are listed as "w/o hands". Anyone know what this means?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Really like these! Some of the Aurora models on sale are listed as "w/o hands". Anyone know what this means?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


With orange minute hand


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

RyanD said:


> I'm no Patek expert, but this one on ToM seems like a steal. Ref 3445 solid 18k gold with 18k gold bracelet for $9499. Tourneau has a similar watch on a leather strap for $15k.


Only Patek can make a case/strap out of old carpet and still have the balls to charge this much money lol


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Really like these! Some of the Aurora models on sale are listed as "w/o hands". Anyone know what this means?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


It confused me too. It means without hands to me. Dagaz does sell hands and parts separately, so seemed plausible. I had to look around a bit to make sure there wasn't another listing.

But apparently it does mean with orange minute hand, as @taike pointed out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

taike said:


> With orange minute hand


That clears up my confusion, thank you!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

RyanD said:


> I'm no Patek expert, but this one on ToM seems like a steal. Ref 3445 solid 18k gold with 18k gold bracelet for $9499. Tourneau has a similar watch on a leather strap for $15k.


Yes, this and a pinky diamond ring would be a perfect combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

jk1492 said:


> dumberdrummer said:
> 
> 
> > Great "Buy it Now" price of $693.75 for a supposedly brand new 43mm Aquis (2 available): Oris 73376534155MB Men's Divers Stainless Steel Blue Dial Watch 845960025980 | eBay
> ...


And gone. Great deal, but glad I skipped it.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

w4tchnut said:


> Yes, this and a pinky diamond ring would be a perfect combo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fugetaboutit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

achernob said:


> Fugetaboutit.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Excellent Lightning deal on this Bulova Military chrono (same movement as the Moon Watch.)

$89.95

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00U1LX77G/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1B6W1V2Z816DA


----------



## anarasanen (Dec 29, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Only Patek can make a case/strap out of old carpet and still have the balls to charge this much money lol


Plus put a white date window at 3 o'clock on a golden dial. I love watches!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Excellent Lightning deal on this Bulova Military chrono (same movement as the Moon Watch.)
> 
> $89.95
> 
> ...


The deal gets even better with an automatic 5% off the full price when you begin to check out.










Even better if you're lucky enough to not live in New York.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> I'm no Patek expert, but this one on ToM seems like a steal. Ref 3445 solid 18k gold with 18k gold bracelet for $9499. Tourneau has a similar watch on a leather strap for $15k.


Sold! Somebody thought it was a deal.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Do your contributions to this forum know no bounds?



juderiverman said:


> out of stock
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Not a bad deal for a ETA 2834-2

$294.21 after 6% cash back - Befrugal

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...4301105700-t-one-day-date-calendar-watch.html


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Argh! I'm keen to get one of these. Those prices at WatchStation are so tempting. Pity they don't ship overseas. Bugger.


I use Youshop to get round that problem with NZ. I know NZ Post operate that, maybe there is an Aus equivalent?


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Barry S said:


> The deal gets even better with an automatic 5% off the full price when you begin to check out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, ordered one for my wife, what a good deal.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Bulova Accu-Swiss Gemini in brown, model 63A121, ETA hand-winder with sapphire crystal, $199.99.

Bulova Accutron Men's 63A121 Accu Swiss Gemini Automatic Brown Leather Watch | eBay


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Keefy said:


> I use Youshop to get round that problem with NZ. I know NZ Post operate that, maybe there is an Aus equivalent?


Does that also get around the problem of a US credit card requirement? Assuming that's needed for Watch station?


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Bulova Accu-Swiss Gemini in brown, model 63A121, ETA hand-winder with sapphire crystal, $199.99.
> 
> Bulova Accutron Men's 63A121 Accu Swiss Gemini Automatic Brown Leather Watch | eBay
> ]


Wow, best price I recall seeing on that one - and a great looking watch.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Sold! Somebody thought it was a deal.


Maybe this fellow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

County Comm has the Maratac automatic mid and large pilot for $249 this weekend.

https://countycomm.com/collections/...ntral-second-pilot-automatic-watch-by-maratac


----------



## thatsanicewatchdude (Nov 10, 2016)

Melbourne Watch Co Flinders on Massdrop

$299. 40mm. Miyota 9015 auto.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/melbourne-watch-co-flinders-automatic-watch


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Coming up at 7pm est Amazon today's deal









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Anyone know or heard of Earnshaw watches?? Saw this with twin open hearts for sale $59 at tj maxx. Not my cup of tea tho just wondering next time i see this brand.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Lightning deal right now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Jaysembhi said:


> Anyone know or heard of Earnshaw watches?? Saw this with twin open hearts for sale $59 at tj maxx. Not my cup of tea tho just wondering next time i see this brand.


Bought one from Amazon, paid more like $89.

The bracelet was a pleasant surprise with SELs. But no half links so i put it on leather. Rotor was signed at least.

I flipped it with no regrets.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LW3QPL..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=JAYADMNFJ4HGYWDKVT61

Timex Men's T2P424DH Intelligent Quartz 3-GMT Stainless Steel Watch
Lightning Deal tomorrow morning 11:09 am EST.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Got my order from Evine from the referral code. Ordered on 2/11 for shipping notification on 2/15, arrived yesterday.

A friend let me send it out to her house in NJ so we save even more. $367.34 each, not bad at all IMO.

This one for me









This one for a forum friend 









They both arrived loose inside their watch cases but no damage.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG @watchexposure


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Probably won't beat Timex's eBay price - $71.99. I'll still be watching

Timex Men's Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Black Dial 24-Hour Time | T2P424 | eBay



Strmwatch said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LW3QPL..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=JAYADMNFJ4HGYWDKVT61
> 
> *Timex Men's T2P424DH Intelligent Quartz 3-GMT Stainless Steel Watch*
> 
> Lightning Deal tomorrow morning 11:09 am EST.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I'm no Patek expert, but this one on ToM seems like a steal. Ref 3445 solid 18k gold with 18k gold bracelet for $9499. Tourneau has a similar watch on a leather strap for $15k.


The date looks like it was inspired by an early 1970's Timex.

Patek Phillipe's a great watch company and I'd love to have one of their traditional, conservative 40mm dial dress watches--ie a coin edged, dateless Calatrava, but the little piece of duct tape I'd have to put over the hideous date on this model to hide it, would sort of spoil it for me.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Beagleybear said:


> This one seems to be a dream deal for those who considers this piece as their holy grail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knowledge is power, Personally, I wouldn't deal with this company.
Food for thought:---> https://slickdeals.net/f/8713307-be-wary-of-vip-outlet-vipoutlet-com#commentsBox


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> Got my order from Evine from the referral code. Ordered on 2/11 for shipping notification on 2/15, arrived yesterday.
> 
> A friend let me send it out to her house in NJ so we save even more. $367.34 each, not bad at all IMO.
> 
> ...


How did you use the referral code?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> How did you use the referral code?


Someone here (I believe Ryan D?) Shared it with me, but is not working anymore.

PS, lume doesn't disappoint. I put it on some suede gray shoes for now 









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG @watchexposure


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> Someone here (I believe Ryan D?) Shared it with me, but is not working anymore.
> 
> PS, lume doesn't disappoint. I put it on some suede gray shoes for now
> 
> ...


Very nice, tbh I don't even see where to enter the ref # for it.


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Robangel said:


> Knowledge is power, Personally, I wouldn't deal with this company.
> Food for thought:---> https://slickdeals.net/f/8713307-be-wary-of-vip-outlet-vipoutlet-com#commentsBox


Oh wow. Didn't know a lot were getting ripped off. Thanks for the headsup!

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

EL_GEEk said:


> Someone here (I believe Ryan D?) Shared it with me, but is not working anymore.
> 
> PS, lume doesn't disappoint. I put it on some suede gray shoes for now
> 
> ...


I also used a code for 25% off..ordered an Airman Base 22 Mystery, purist version. Should be delivered by Tuesday. Couple days after ordering it, Evine raised the price by 3x !

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Very nice, tbh I don't even see where to enter the ref # for it.


Same place were promo codes are entered.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG @watchexposure


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Beagleybear said:


> Oh wow. Didn't know a lot were getting ripped off. Thanks for the headsup!
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


Yep I read that too before ordering, strangely their ebay reviews have been stellar so far. Their Amazon/walmart store front also seem ok as well I will keep my fingers crossed!
I made the purchase through AMEX on their website and they haven't charge my card yet so either I'm getting the watch or the order would just cancelled and not fulfilled.
With the blue dagaz incoming I'm ok on not getting the "deal", which seems to me is the main basis of those rantings on slickdeals.


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Someone here (I believe Ryan D?) Shared it with me, but is not working anymore.
> 
> PS, lume doesn't disappoint. I put it on some suede gray shoes for now
> 
> ...


Looks awesome. This is the model that has interested me for awhile now. Been trying to find a lume shot for the longest time so thanks for posting one!


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Keefy said:
> 
> 
> > I use Youshop to get round that problem with NZ. I know NZ Post operate that, maybe there is an Aus equivalent?
> ...


I dunno. I've never has credit card specifics stated. I doubt it would though. Nor if someone specified to only post to paypal registered address. But it gives me a UK, Chinese and USA address which makes posting to NZ much easier!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Final hour at Massdrop... not sure to keep my Golden Eye or save a few dollars and get the red bezel version.

Not sure which one I prefer tbh, wish I could have seen them both in person.

EDIT:

So!!! Yikes!

Massdrop ended their drop 30 minutes early at 134 sales! I wanted to cancel and was actually able to go through and hit cancel... However upon double checking I can see it went through regardless. I can see someone joined the drop at the same time I hit cancel. Bad luck? Who knows, but still I was able to go through the cancellation process. Therefore, as far as I'm concerned the order is canceled. I'll call my bank in the morning and open a dispute if they charge me. 
I sent this to Massdrop:
"I decided to cancel w/in the last hour (found a decent version w/ a red bezel I wanted).... So, I went to my transactions and hit cancel............... I can see it went through regardless.... how?
Last hour or not, a cancel request is a cancel request I expect you to honor it."


--Idk: Perhaps I should just keep it and move on. The Massdrop people aren't very helpful in my experience (really just borderline clueless as to the products and a lack of belief in customer service post sales --> which is what I guess this is). I think I'll be happy w/ it and I really do not need to have $400 tied up for over a month. 

Massdrop could be something really special if it put some time and effort into its' shipping and post sales service instead of the cold shoulder no return no refunds you're on your own pal bs. I bought one of my Seiko Monsters from them and I just wanted to change the shipping address and was told they could not do it as the items had already shipped..... shipped to Massdrop which then turns around and repackages the items to the individual buyers. I.E. Massdrop did not have the items in stock yet or shipped out. Garbage like this is why I haven't bought from them in over a year. Usually, their items are in decent shape and I don't truly mind waiting (I do mind paying a shipping fee and have it shipped to me via the cheapest/ghettoist option available --> indecent behavior if a mom and pop store/retail store/ pretty much everyone else can do better than so can Massdrop... no shipping fee unless it's expedited somehow).


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

uyebsk said:


> Yep I read that too before ordering, strangely their ebay reviews have been stellar so far. Their Amazon/walmart store front also seem ok as well I will keep my fingers crossed!
> I made the purchase through AMEX on their website and they haven't charge my card yet so either I'm getting the watch or the order would just cancelled and not fulfilled.
> With the blue dagaz incoming I'm ok on not getting the "deal", which seems to me is the main basis of those rantings on slickdeals.


Good to know you haven't fallen prey to anything frustrting at this point! Maybe a friendly reminder to most of the line "if it's too good to be true...". Even if one gets all the money back thanks to technology, the time and energy spent on false expectations can be such a drag overall. Here's to hoping that everyone wins some and lose zilch! 

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

For those who are pining for a Tudor Ranger and can't afford it, this is the first time I've seen new Seiko SARG011s on sale for less than $300.

$292.59+24.99 shipping. Not mine.

***Edit: Seller's feedback is terrible; thanks to smille76 for the hat tip. Buyer beware.***
https://www.ebay.com/itm/322421189357


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

MV-22 said:


> For those who are pining for a Tudor Ranger and can't afford it, this is the first time I've seen new Seiko SARG011s on sale for less than $300.
> 
> $292.59+24.99 shipping. Not mine.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/322421189357


Super bad feedback from this seller, I'd steer clear and pay a little extra and get it from a reputable source.

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

Russia2all has the Vostok Almaz bronze for 379 with code almaznh








https://russia2all.com/products/vos...ather-strap-nh35a-320o265?variant=17131522311

Thinking about this as I want a bronze but the Steinhart Ocean One is not much more.


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Super bad feedback from this seller, I'd steer clear and pay a little extra and get it from a reputable source.


Good call. I updated my post to reflect.


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)

I found a discount code on the web, pretty sure there was a field to enter it during check out.
I ordered a Combat Sub Stealth and got it on Friday.
No issue so far other than their method of shipping was sketchy in my opinion.
UPS handled the first leg of the shipment and then delivered to my house via the US postal service with no signature requirement.
Granted it's not a super expensive watch, but still, you'd think they would use a more secure delivery.
What if it got lost?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

MV-22 said:


> Good call. I updated my post to reflect.


Hi,

The SARG011 is 350$ from Chino watch with rocket fast shipping included. Basically about 35$ more than this ebay seller and it includes total piece of mind! Also, a quick tip is to ask Higuchi for a quote on this watch and tell them that you would get it from them if they can beat Chino's 350$ price tag.

He will basically give you a quote about 10-15$ lower than Chino and consider this as the final price because it is considered rude for japanese people to start haggling over a few bucks.

Cheers!

S.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*$21.99* for the *Tevise Oyster Datejust* homages. 38.5mm case, stainless, automatic


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Bulova Accu-Swiss Gemini in brown, model 63A121, ETA hand-winder with sapphire crystal, $199.99.
> 
> Bulova Accutron Men's 63A121 Accu Swiss Gemini Automatic Brown Leather Watch | eBay
> 
> View attachment 10921130


why it says automatic, rather handwind? BTW, this price has been there for a while.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Strmwatch said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LW3QPL..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=JAYADMNFJ4HGYWDKVT61
> 
> Timex Men's T2P424DH Intelligent Quartz 3-GMT Stainless Steel Watch
> Lightning Deal tomorrow morning 11:09 am EST.


120

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> *$21.99* for the *Tevise Oyster Datejust* homages. 38.5mm case, stainless, automatic


would rolex sue it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

juderiverman said:


> would rolex sue it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Not worth their time, it's a $20 watch.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

juderiverman said:


> 120
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Still not as good as Jet or the eBay Timex store.

https://jet.com/product/Timex-Mens-...-Steel-Watch/fa6bf02020e44ad4baf6059c18a4d339


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Not the best deal ever, but Amazon has the Bulova Moonwatch on the strap is available for $299 for three different sellers. One of the sellers is Amazon, so if you have concerns about sales tax you can pick one of the other two sellers, one of which is also a Prime seller.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AJE2WA...&ascsubtag=f5f79ff587d4293d14699dc8b7d0d940_S

Also, the bracelet version is available for $359 from two Prime shippers (neither of which is Amazon).

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Speci...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=N2GRX26VZ3RZYQ1JZJ9P


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Victorinox INOX on bracelet for $285 shipped using code "ad10". Cheaper than amazons leather strap version if you factor in taxes.
http://www.jomashop.com/victorinox-watch-241739.html


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

The INOX is a excellent watch (although it was too big for me).


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

I much prefer automatics, but I think it looks awesome and I could use a beefy quartz. I was looking at g-shocks, but couldn't bring myself to order one, so I'll try this instead.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

justin86 said:


> Victorinox INOX on bracelet for $285 shipped using code "ad10". Cheaper than amazons leather strap version if you factor in taxes.
> http://www.jomashop.com/victorinox-watch-241739.html


FYI the clasp on the 21mm bracelet separates it into two pieces like a strap. It seems to be the common negative aspect in reviews.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> See this is why micros are important, they can adapt to market trends without getting bogged down in heritage.
> 
> I've been on the hunt for a watch with "Clockwise" hands for longer than I can remember.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

justin86 said:


> Victorinox INOX on bracelet for $285 shipped using code "ad10". Cheaper than amazons leather strap version if you factor in taxes.
> http://www.jomashop.com/victorinox-watch-241739.html


a bit AP

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Creation have the Seiko turtle Pepsi version at USD240. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Creation have the Seiko turtle Pepsi version at USD240.


Link


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Tanker G1 said:


> FYI the clasp on the 21mm bracelet separates it into two pieces like a strap. It seems to be the common negative aspect in reviews.


From what I've read a standard deployant wasn't strong enough to be run over by a truck, which I plan on doing daily.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

gregoryb said:


> HoustonReal said:
> 
> 
> > See this is why micros are important, they can adapt to market trends without getting bogged down in heritage.
> ...


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

Not a terrible price on this Citizen Eco-Drive. $110 after code at Macy's. 44mm, 100m. They describe it as a "Macy's exclusive style" and then indicate it is from the Titanium Collection with a Stainless Steel bracelet ~ have no idea wth that means. The watch itself has a nice je ne sais quoi about it:



https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...D=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-5-_-63-_-MP563


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Macy's is also part of the bonus cash back event through befrugal: 10% but it ends tonight.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Not sure how good a deal but seiko skx009 for $169 prime eligible. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002FNSSOK/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_21?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1H5O70J1OHG7G


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Seiko snkm95 red on Amazon lightning deal for 49.22

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00H..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=ZDE47RC0AEN228HB9CVQ

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Ossamanity said:


> Seiko snkm95 red on Amazon lightning deal for 49.22
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00H3WT928/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk












Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Ossamanity said:


> Seiko snkm95 red on Amazon lightning deal for 49.22
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00H..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=ZDE47RC0AEN228HB9CVQ
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


10 dollars saving

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

juderiverman said:


> 10 dollars saving
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


10 dollar saving ? How i just ordered it
Is there a way i can get a cashback ?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Did anyone buy this and have second thoughts? I've been debating getting this since it was posted, and when I finally decided to pull the trigger, I can't find one near this price.



jmarkpatton said:


> Citizen Promaster Auto back at Duty Free...$129
> 
> View attachment 10585898
> 
> ...


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

I cancelled my order. The crown not screwing down made me change my mind. Otherwise, I think it is a great price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

juderiverman said:


> would rolex sue it?


They would have to sue Seiko as well.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

juderiverman said:


> would rolex sue it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


The Tevise versions are just some of the best priced, but there are tons of Oyster Datejust homages, $200 and under. Even Seiko and Orient have copied the style.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I posted a deal last night for Tevise Datejust homages for $21.98 on Ali Express.

I just found out that *TomTop has the Roman numeral version on sale for only $18.99*. 5 color combos to choose from, automatic with display back:


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Seiko Turtle SRP779 on eBay (must be from Australia) for AU $258.60 using code C10AU

Normally AU $287.59 from Ultimate Watches.







That's US $198.48


----------



## Peterclima (Jun 17, 2012)

**** NOT A DEAL ***

Just a little question....


Could someone send me a PM with the email address of Mrs Gooroo?


I need to contact her outside the ebay circle


Thanks in advance


----------



## Thelongroad (Jan 14, 2015)

Have seen this on ebay - seller also has the cocktail time available. Surely something amiss here?

SEIKO SARB017 Mechanical Alpinist Automatic Men's Leather Watch - Made In Japan1


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Thelongroad said:


> Have seen this on ebay - seller also has the cocktail time available. Surely something amiss here?
> 
> SEIKO SARB017 Mechanical Alpinist Automatic Men's Leather Watch - Made In Japan1


Looks like a hacked Ebay account.


----------



## Thelongroad (Jan 14, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Looks like a hacked Ebay account.


Fair enough. Thought something must be fishy. Cheers.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Thelongroad said:


> Have seen this on ebay - seller also has the cocktail time available. Surely something amiss here?
> 
> SEIKO SARB017 Mechanical Alpinist Automatic Men's Leather Watch - Made In Japan1


too good to be true?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

Anyone that falls for that gets what they deserve

View attachment 10936810


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

AAddict said:


> Anyone that falls for that gets what they deserve
> 
> View attachment 10936810


Although covered by buyer protection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Looks like a hacked Ebay account.


What does that mean and what danger it causes to the buyer?


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

pr0t0n said:


> What does that mean and what danger it causes to the buyer?


It means the account has been taken over by someone else and they've listed things at silly low prices hoping they can scam some money before people realise. For the buyer it just means you'll be without your money while ebay/paypal sort it out.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Timex T49893 at LeftLaneSports.com

It's $74.95. 25% off with the code USA25 brings it down to $56.21. You can try befrugal for another 10%, but they may not honor it since the discount code is not on befrugal.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Check your emails from Kohls for a possible 40% off coupon. My email said "It's no mystery...you got an extra 40% off".


----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

Is Stienhausen worth buying at $70 amazon lightning deal?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00Q..._1_2?colid=CUNBZN5F8C5J&coliid=I3KEEOFY0B7F5E

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

Sorry wrong link. Damn Tapatalk app. Here we go the the correct link...

https://www.amazon.com/Steinhausen-..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=ETX05Q7DKF15V71EDPQV

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM has $25 back on every $100 today only. There are some good deals on MeisterSingers among others.

If I had any desire to own a Rolex, I'd buy this one. $3949 + $975 in credit + $138 cash back.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

G2SKIER said:


> Sorry wrong link. Damn Tapatalk app. Here we go the the correct link...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Steinhausen-S0718-Classic-Del%C3%A9mont-Stainless/dp/B01N5DCJI7/ref=gbps_img_s-3_bb19_9ac0af38?smid=A1WKGWWC37IJ7Y&pf_rd_p=41fd713f-6bfe-4299-a021-d2b94872bb19&pf_rd_s=slot-3&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=gb_main&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=ETX05Q7DKF15V71EDPQV


Chinese brand, I would not expect miracles but the price is fair for a GMT, except that there's a nice Wenger GMT on sale right now (daily deals not lightning deals) for the same price. If the style is OK for you, the Wenger is probably the better built watch.


----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

OvrSteer said:


> Chinese brand, I would not expect miracles but the price is fair for a GMT, except that there's a nice Wenger GMT on sale right now (daily deals not lightning deals) for the same price. If the style is OK for you, the Wenger is probably the better built watch.


I'll have too check that out! Didn't peek at daily deals yet. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasKevin (Mar 6, 2014)

Sea Wolf 53's are now down to $499.99, -$125 for the 25% off, makes it $374.99 then take another $18 off for the 5% rebate. With tax I just got one for $403.11, (plus $18 rebate coming).



WorthTheWrist said:


> Watch Station is having a 25% off sale for Presidents Day, off their already sale prices, with coupon code 'POTUS25'
> 
> It takes the *Zodiac Sea Wolf 53 Compression divers*, with the quickly-becoming-respected STP1-11 automatic movements, to $410.62. Be Frugal, Ebates or iConsumer 5% rebates would further take that to a very nice *$390*. The white dial model and the black dial with green bezel.
> 
> ...


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyone got a line on a decent quartz chrono? I'd like to get one for grab and go traveling. Though I don't know how well I could do with a ticking seconds...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

ToXic said:


> Anyone got a line on a decent quartz chrono? I'd like to get one for grab and go traveling. Though I don't know how well I could do with a ticking seconds...


The price on this Victorinox at Certified seems good. At $163.99, it beats Amazon's Daily Deal price today:

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-241679.html









There's also great buys to be had on new Bulova quartz chronos on eBay, including 262 khz and Precisionist models.


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Those Bulova's are all such giant gaudy things.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The price on this Victorinox at Certified seems good. At $163.99, it beats Amazon's Daily Deal price today:
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-241679.html
> 
> ...


That date window is awful


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

RyanD;3
8889674 said:


> ToM has $25 back on every $100 today only. There are some good deals on MeisterSingers among others.
> 
> If I had any desire to own a Rolex, I'd buy this one. $3949 + $975 in credit + $138 cash back.


Lovely watch, but that strap, compared to a proper Rolex steel bracelet, strikes me as being akin to putting wood wheels on a 5 series BMW. And even if you can find one after the sale, the genuine Rolex bracelet will wipe out the savings. Same holds true with Omega watches and 'genuine' replacement parts. Go that way, and they've got you right where they want you, dishing out dollars big time.

I actually briefly had a lovely, opalaine dial with gold indices Omega on a nice crocodile band, figuring to get a steel bracelet later on for the hot summer months. I soon found out that by the time you added the bracelet, buckle etc, it was north of a grand. Then getting it put on properly is another concern. Good thing I was able to return the watch--so cover yourself there too.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

ToXic said:


> Anyone got a line on a decent quartz chrono? I'd like to get one for grab and go traveling. Though I don't know how well I could do with a ticking seconds...


Below are some watches I have on my watch list on eBay which might be something you'd consider for an inexpensive quartz chrono:

*Citizen Eco-Drive Men's CA0595-11E Chronograph Green Accents Black Sport Watch*

$109.99









*Welder by U-Boat Triple Time Zone Chronograph Camouflage Men's Watch K29-8004*

$129.95















Bulova Men's 96B231 Chronograph Black Genuine Leather Beige Dial Watch
BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY
$99.99


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

ToXic said:


> Those Bulova's are all such giant gaudy things.


I think you meant to write: "Thank you WorthTheWrist for taking the time and effort to kindly reply to my question" but somehow it came out all wrong...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToXic said:


> Anyone got a line on a decent quartz chrono? I'd like to get one for grab and go traveling. Though I don't know how well I could do with a ticking seconds...


If a ticking second hand bothers you, go with a Bulova Precisionist chronograph.

There are also quartz chronographs with no running seconds hand. I have this Michael Kors, which is great for the price if you can get past the name. It has an Oris-like design with a textured dial.

Michael Kors Watch Hangar Silver Tone Stainless Steel Black Dial MK7066 | eBay


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

A bit too dressy/formal for my personal taste, but at $514.99, this seems like a pretty solid deal for a 42mm Freddy 7750 on what appears to be a nice, screw link bracelet: https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ic-black-dial-men-s-watch-392b5b6b.html#img-0


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> A bit too dressy/formal for my personal taste, but at $514.99, this seems like a pretty solid deal for a 42mm Freddy 7750 on what appears to be a nice, screw link bracelet: https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ic-black-dial-men-s-watch-392b5b6b.html#img-0












Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Check your emails from Kohls for a possible 40% off coupon. My email said "It's no mystery...you got an extra 40% off".


I got the email but it was only 30% then I received a text message with another code that gave me 40%. So, I've decided to get the Bulova Moon Watch with the strap.

$440 with 40% off + tax = $279.84 with FS
You'll also get 7% cash back from Ebates if you order it using your mobile device or 6% from PC. Final price = *$263.05

*


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer Automatic Watch *

$399 + free shipping w/ code *SDPIONEER399
*
It's back again at Ashford so anyone who missed it last time can get it now. I got this deal last time and it's a really nice watch at that price.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Has anyone seen a deal (<$300) on a silver dial Khaki King auto? 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Anyone get a 40% off kohls coupon they are willing to share?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

Certifiedwatchstore.com has some amazing deals on lots of things right now. I just clicked on shop all watches and there's a few $995msrp Alpina watches for $220. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

G2SKIER said:


> Certifiedwatchstore.com has some amazing deals on lots of things right now. I just clicked on shop all watches and there's a few $995msrp Alpina watches for $220.


It has been those prices for a while now and occasionally the prices go even lower.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

*Glycine Combat Chronograph Automatic*
$699.99 on Massdrop

43mm

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-chronograph-automatic-watch?mode=guest_open


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

The eBay's seller name probably isn't going to instill the most confidence but BIG TIME INC with the username 99watches has several NOS Seiko Quartz diver-style watches (several SKT and one SJN model) for $80. Does anybody know if the bezels on these are unidirectional or fixed and purely decorative?


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

ToXic said:


> Anyone got a line on a decent quartz chrono? I'd like to get one for grab and go traveling. Though I don't know how well I could do with a ticking seconds...


Not a chrono wearer myself but I like these...and yes I have a solar bias....




























Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

If you live in Australia you can get the 41mm Citizen Eco-Drive Chronograph AT2100-09E from Starbuy for AU$129.00 + Free Shipping
There is a post on Ozbargain about it.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The eBay's seller name probably isn't going to instill the most confidence but BIG TIME INC with the username 99watches has several NOS Seiko Quartz diver-style watches (several SKT and one SJN model) for $80. Does anybody know if the bezels on these are unidirectional or fixed and purely decorative?


Hi,

I have one similar Seiko diver style watch from the 90's. Looks very similar to the picture above and about 37mm wide with 18mm lugs. The bezel has unidirectional rotation like all Seiko divers. Mine is 200m WR however

Bought it NOS on eBay for about 50$ for fun. Turns out it is very nice on a NATO strap and it has zero bulk.

Cheers,

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The eBay's seller name probably isn't going to instill the most confidence but BIG TIME INC with the username 99watches


"I got 99 watches but a Rolex ain't one..."

Jomashop has this Citizen for only $64.99.

http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-ag8335-58e.html


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-solar-dive-sne109-watch?referer=WGE7W2

Seiko SNE109 on Massdrop. 4 more needed for $140, if they reach 8 it will drop to $125.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-solar-dive-sne109-watch?referer=WGE7W2
> 
> Seiko SNE109 on Massdrop. 4 more needed for $140, if they reach 8 it will drop to $125.


$125 is a solid price for this watch, but just for reference, Ashford had these for $99 around BF.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've never considered a Diesel watch before. However, I stumbled upon this Stronghold DZ1723 today and A. was surprised that it's a reasonable 40mm; B. it's almost exactly my Detroit Lions team colors.

With the 'POTUS25' discount, it came to $53.98. Rebate will take that to $51.

I'm not expecting a lot of love for this deal, but it works for me.

DIESEL Watch,Stronghold Three Hand Stainless Steel Watch - Silver-Tone DZ1723 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Check your inbox from eBay for 10% cashback for today until 2/23 11:59 PST.
No minimum purchase.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

ToXic said:


> Anyone got a line on a decent quartz chrono? I'd like to get one for grab and go traveling. Though I don't know how well I could do with a ticking seconds...


This "Store Display Model" isn't a bad price for a grab-n-go beater quartz chrono.

$130 for the Victorinox Maverick GS

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ver-chronograph-dial-watch-display-model.html


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

tissotguy said:


> Check your inbox from eBay for 10% cashback for today until 2/23 11:59 PST.
> No minimum purchase.


I don't remember the last time I got any cashback offers and I checked all my promotional email settings and what not in my user settings and it's all correct... is there something else that needs to be done to be eligible for these? I do buy quite a few things off of ebay so maybe it's more for people who haven't made purchases in a while?


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

ToXic said:


> Anyone got a line on a decent quartz chrono? I'd like to get one for grab and go traveling. Though I don't know how well I could do with a ticking seconds...


Get one of the 262kHz Bulovas and you won't have to worry about ticking seconds. I have one of these and it's accurate to within a second a month. I paid somewhere around $100 for it on BF sale.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

RTea said:


> I don't remember the last time I got any cashback offers and I checked all my promotional email settings and what not in my user settings and it's all correct... is there something else that needs to be done to be eligible for these? I do buy quite a few things off of ebay so maybe it's more for people who haven't made purchases in a while?


I also didn't see the cashback in my email :-(


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RTea said:


> I don't remember the last time I got any cashback offers and I checked all my promotional email settings and what not in my user settings and it's all correct... is there something else that needs to be done to be eligible for these? I do buy quite a few things off of ebay so maybe it's more for people who haven't made purchases in a while?


I buy regularly from eBay and have received 2 of the 10% offers in the last few weeks, so I don't think it's targeted to low volume purchasers. I don't receive these through my email account, they have come through my messages when logged into eBay. I'm guessing here as these offers may be targeted, but check your account messages you may find them there.

The offers must be activated before the discount will be in effect.


----------



## Lrmadsen (Mar 13, 2016)

I got the one today. I get them both by email and a message when I sign into my account. I have also always wondered if they are targeted to certain users.


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

My Padi came in today. Not exactly a bargain, but cheaper vs everywhere else I could find, and it's a made in Japan model! And the chapter ring is only a touch out. Not enough to bother me.


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Where did you bought?


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Finewatchdepot on eBay. It was the cheapest plus shipping to Canada.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

This beauty showed up today. Ty for posting the deal. Gona take more shots in daylight to show off that dial. For now enjoy.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Jaysembhi said:


> This beauty showed up today. Ty for posting the deal. Gona take more shots in daylight to show off that dial. For now enjoy.


So kicking myself in the butt for not jumping on that lobster deal! Looks great!


----------



## JP88socal (Dec 14, 2015)

Jaysembhi said:


> This beauty showed up today. Ty for posting the deal. Gona take more shots in daylight to show off that dial. For now enjoy.


Damn, thats looks awesome.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes, the lobster looks awesome. Nice pick up.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

It's not my cuppa tea, but I recognize this is a great price.

Ashford's Presidents Day Sale has a Rado DiaStar automatic R12408653 for $396. Be Frugal rebate would take it to $371. That's about $200 better than others.

Rado Original R12408653 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

watchmysix said:


> Just picked up Seiko SRP637 "Baby Tuna" from Kohl's at $210.78 net after 30% discount, 14% cash back from Ebates, $60 Kohl's cash, and additional $15 Yes2You reward Kohl's cash. You'll have to use Kohl's charge card to get the 30% and if you don't shop at Kohl's then it's not a good deal.
> 
> I've always wanted this watch so had to pull the trigger and lowest price I've seen for a brand new one. Since wife shops at Kohl's, it's all good for me


Just received the watch today and it's a stunning watch at a real bargain price. I did change the stock bracelet to Strapcode Super Engineer II and it looks pretty good.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Off Topic:


Barry S said:


> Excellent Lightning deal on this Bulova Military chrono (same movement as the Moon Watch.)
> 
> $89.95
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00U1LX77G/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1B6W1V2Z816DA


Surprisingly, I've not seen any photos of a beige dial of this style with a black strap before you posted this. It inspired me to dye the stock Glycine F-104 strap that I have ( great strap but too pale foe my tastes) and it gave me this result:








The contrast really makes the dial pop now. 







I'm sure I'll be wearing the watch more often now that it matches more of the shoes I have. It just goes to show that we never know how our posts inspire others in this hobby. Thanks for sharing the picture!



WorthTheWrist said:


> I've never considered a Diesel watch before. However, I stumbled upon this Stronghold DZ1723 today and A. was surprised that it's a reasonable 40mm; B. it's almost exactly my Detroit Lions team colors.
> 
> With the 'POTUS25' discount, it came to $53.98. Rebate will take that to $51.
> 
> ...


I posted this deal around valentines day and I've been hoping that someone would post irl pics. From what I can tell, it looks like a great watch; especially at that price. Did you pull the trigger?

And to all of you who are wondering about the eBay special promotions, you have to opt in via their system. I suggest that you call up customer service (I forgot what the steps are since I signed up a long time ago) and have them walk you thorough their menus to get you signed up for their special promos. It would be nice if you then shared with the rest of us what the steps are.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Two nice auto chronos coming up on Amazon's Lightning deals. 
The Victorinox Alpnach @ 10:15 am and the Bulova Accu Swiss 63c120 at 11:30am. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Got that Victorinox 241195 with 7750 movement new from Amazon Lightning deal on BF for $359. Note the unusual countdown bezel.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

w4tchnut said:


> Two nice auto chronos coming up on Amazon's Lightning deals.
> The Victorinox Alpnach @ 10:15 am and the Bulova Accu Swiss 63c120 at 11:30am.
> 
> 
> ...


EST

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## tatewade (Feb 22, 2017)

Wow. Happy New Year!


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has the 42mm Momentum 1M-SP10B0 for $67.95 Shipped with code BIGTHANKS.
This is the lowest price in the last year according to Camel. 100m with a screw down crown & nice quality solid end link oyster bracelet.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Redback said:


> Amazon has the 42mm Momentum 1M-SP10B0 for $72.84 + $7.38 Shipping.
> This is almost the lowest price in the last year according to Camel. 100m with a screw down crown & nice quality solid end link oyster bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 10958890


Was tempted by the brushed finish on the bezel, very tempted, then saw how the markers overwhelm the hands. Whew.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$8.62 off your purchase of $50 or more at Amazon with code BIGTHANKS today only.

https://www.amazon.com/b/?node=1524...57b-3c3f1cb0d54d&pf_rd_r=VP33CYXPGPGE2EAFW2SF


----------



## haroldship (Jan 26, 2017)

Get $5 off from Amazon with this code. Disclaimer: I will also get $5 credit. Not sure if there are restrictions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

*Travel Beater $80 + ship.*

Hi All

Thanks for all the leads here.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Florida-Key...03b64e3&pid=100037&rk=4&rkt=8&sd=252779921186
This just looked like a great travel beater to me.
Titanium case and bracelet.
Sapphire Crystal.
Dual Time
Alarm
Countdown times 
41mm x 12mm


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

It's kinda nutz how common sub-$400 7750/SW500 watches have become. Not even a year ago, these 2 Lightening deals at $379.99 & $328.00 (respectfully) would have been gobbled up in seconds. Now, they're both still sitting out there like the last wimpy kid in gym class waiting to be picked by a team for dodgeball.



w4tchnut said:


> Two nice auto chronos coming up on Amazon's Lightning deals.
> The Victorinox Alpnach @ 10:15 am and the Bulova Accu Swiss 63c120 at 11:30am.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bfbraunlich (Jun 29, 2016)

Jomashop is doing a sale on Tissot watches, lots of styles. Looks like everything's 40%-43% off:

http://www.jomashop.com/tissot-doorbuster-event.html


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Got that Victorinox 241195 with 7750 movement new from Amazon Lightning deal on BF for $359. Note the unusual countdown bezel.


With a chronograph, a countdown bezel is the way to go. No need to count up with the chronograph and a bezel.

I really like that they added that touch to this watch.

I own one, too, FYI. Great watch.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> It's kinda nutz how common sub-$400 7750/SW500 watches have become. Not even a year ago, these 2 Lightening deals at $379.99 & $328.00 (respectfully) would have been gobbled up in seconds. Now, they're both still sitting out there like the last wimpy kid in gym class waiting to be picked by a team for dodgeball.


chrono is no use for most. prefer panda setting chrono, at least it looks good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> It's kinda nutz how common sub-$400 7750/SW500 watches have become. Not even a year ago, these 2 Lightening deals at $379.99 & $328.00 (respectfully) would have been gobbled up in seconds. Now, they're both still sitting out there like the last wimpy kid in gym class waiting to be picked by a team for dodgeball.


Indeed. I'm really close to pulling the trigger on the Bulova (despite already having a Bulova Murren chrono already). Then, of course, I see that the Moonwatch on the strap is less than $300 ....
https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Mens-...rd_wg=QZIiN&psc=1&refRID=04FMMK1GKP6K17SRXTJ0

(I have to keep telling myself... it's too big, there's no tuning fork logo... it's too big... It's not WR enough to wear as a beater... it's too big....)


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

w4tchnut said:


> Two nice auto chronos coming up on Amazon's Lightning deals.
> The Victorinox Alpnach @ 10:15 am and the Bulova Accu Swiss 63c120 at 11:30am.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on this one. I missed the last lightning deal on the Victorinox. Snagged one this time though. Under $400 for a well known watch brand with a Swiss chronograph is CRAZY.


----------



## Lrmadsen (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm surprised the Victorinox isn't sold out. $379 is a pretty good deal for that watch.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

i wonder where and when will appear SWI watches (thewatchery etc.) anyone know the outcome? i miss them so much


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> i wonder where and when will appear SWI watches (thewatchery etc.) anyone know the outcome? i miss them so much


Actually, for me at least, there was a Golden Era with SWI circa the end of 2015 and the first half of 2016 or so. But after that, their lineup seemed stale and mostly unchanging, before the bitter end.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

bfbraunlich said:


> Jomashop is doing a sale on Tissot watches, lots of styles. Looks like everything's 40%-43% off:
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/tissot-doorbuster-event.html


Was looking to pick up the T-touch Expert Solar, but looks like its the same price it has always been previously (not sure about the other watches).

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## zokissima (Jan 20, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Was looking to pick up the T-touch Expert Solar, but looks like its the same price it has always been previously (not sure about the other watches).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Their Tissot "sales" are a joke, it's basically an almost weekly event, and the prices hardly budge. Done with JomaShop after they charged me a ridiculous shipping fee last time, and refusing to change carriers. They use different companies for different price points, and do not allow you to change.

On another note, if anyone knows of a place that is currently discounting ingersoll, I'd be in your debt!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

zokissima said:


> On another note, if anyone knows of a place that is currently discounting ingersoll, I'd be in your debt!


Try Amazon Warehouse.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_st_price-asc-rank?fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A10158976011%2Cn%3A7141123011%2Cn%3A!7141124011%2Cn%3A7147441011%2Cn%3A6358539011%2Cn%3A6358540011%2Cp_89%3AIngersoll&qid=1487800133&bbn=10158976011&sort=price-asc-rank


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Only one of these left in stock, but LuxTime on Amazon has an Alpina aviation for around $350. Seems like a solid price on an attractive Alpina automatic.
https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-AL525SC4S6-Aviation-Display-Automatic/dp/B008BUF97U


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

royalpig180 said:


> Only one of these left in stock, but LuxTime on Amazon has an Alpina aviation for around $350. Seems like a solid price on an attractive Alpina automatic.
> https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-AL525SC4S6-Aviation-Display-Automatic/dp/B008BUF97U
> 
> View attachment 10965178


Picked one up last week from them! Gorgeous in person.


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)

I paid $500 for the Victorinox from ToM and am completely satisfied.
Thought it was a good deal at the time and then of course Amazon had it for $360.
Oh well!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

royalpig180 said:


> Only one of these left in stock, but LuxTime on Amazon has an Alpina aviation for around $350. Seems like a solid price on an attractive Alpina automatic.
> https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-AL525SC4S6-Aviation-Display-Automatic/dp/B008BUF97U
> 
> View attachment 10965178


It's a little over $1K now...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> It's a little over $1K now...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like the single one that Lux Time had in stock was in fact purchased.


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

Old logo Christopher Ward anyone? A whole bunch of discounted aviation watches now available!

https://www.christopherward.hk/events/preview

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

You've eagle eyes!



hked said:


> Old logo Christopher Ward anyone? A whole bunch of discounted aviation watches now available!
> 
> https://www.christopherward.hk/events/preview
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

hked said:


> Old logo Christopher Ward anyone? A whole bunch of discounted aviation watches now available!
> 
> https://www.christopherward.hk/events/preview
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The ceramic case chronographs are cheap cheap cheap! Too bad (or good thing) they don't have a running seconds and date... whew!


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

Vwatch said:


> You've eagle eyes!


An enabling friend told me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Guys, speedy available in an online pawnshop located in Manila. I've previously bought here twice and both purchased timepieces were legit. Is this speedy worth it:



















https://marketplace.ph/omega-speedmaster-swiss-automatic-movement.html/

Can someone tell me: the reference number as well as the case dial size? I think the info on the site description is inaccurate.

At 1,800 usd, is this worth buying second hand?

Thanks!
Ben

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Beagleybear said:


> Guys, speedy available in an online pawnshop located in Manila. I've previously bought here twice and both purchased timepieces were legit. Is this speedy worth it:
> 
> https://marketplace.ph/omega-speedmaster-swiss-automatic-movement.html/
> 
> ...


Hi Ben,

The model of that Speedmaster is Ref. 3510.50 which is the reduced automatic version of the coveted Omega Speedmaster Professional 3570.50. $1,800 is very overpriced for the automatic reduced model as it is not in high demand compared to its manual wind big brother. A quick ebay check for ones sold here in the US yields that paying less than $1,300 USD is to be expected for that model.

Edit - in regards to size, I think the Speedmaster reduced is listed at 35.5mm but actually measures closer to 39mm. Back in the day Omega measured it going across the case from 12 to 6 o'clock and excluded the tachymeter bezel in their figure. So by today's standards, it measures somewhere around 39-40mm.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Overpriced!!! i would pay USD1000 for that.



Beagleybear said:


> Guys, speedy available in an online pawnshop located in Manila. I've previously bought here twice and both purchased timepieces were legit. Is this speedy worth it:
> 
> https://marketplace.ph/omega-speedmaster-swiss-automatic-movement.html/
> 
> ...


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I was on the lookout for a Glycine Airman No.1 and noticed that the Gooroo on ebay just stocked up on more Airman models including the black dialed Glycine Airman No.1. Had to pull the trigger on it and will do a comparison in another thread against the Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT and Ginault Ocean Rover that I have incoming. I have a feeling I'll like them all but there's only room in the budget for one .

It also looks like the Gooroo has set their listings (or at least the newer ones) to automatically accept their lowest price. I had offers automatically rejected before which they ended up giving me after I messaged them. I made a similar offer on the Airman No.1 which was automatically accepted. Pretty cool! Customer service from them is top notch also, definitely is a motivating factor to keep buying from them.

Glycine Unisex 3944.19.LB99U Airman No.1 GMT Automatic Black Dial Black Leather | eBay


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Got it. Will dodge the speedy then. Thanks vwatch and rtea! 

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Amazon has Fendi divers for $376. Orange and Black Face 

I don't have enough posts to give you the link but search for: 

Fendi Men's 'Nautical' Swiss Automatic Stainless Steel Dress Watch, Color:Silver-Toned (Model: F495150)

I bought the Victorinox Alpnach Chrono deal yesterday and have to stop


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Fashion Alert!
Ashford has the Calvin Klein K4A211C6 Worldly Watch for $119 - $49 off with coupon code DMWORD69 [Exp 2/23] = $70 with free shipping. Befrugal is offering an extra 6% cb. 42mm, Swiss quartz, bullhead, hinged lugs, leather strap.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

RTea said:


> I was on the lookout for a Glycine Airman No.1 and noticed that the Gooroo on ebay just stocked up on more Airman models including the black dialed Glycine Airman No.1. Had to pull the trigger on it and will do a comparison in another thread against the Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT and Ginault Ocean Rover that I have incoming. I have a feeling I'll like them all but there's only room in the budget for one .
> 
> It also looks like the Gooroo has set their listings (or at least the newer ones) to automatically accept their lowest price. I had offers automatically rejected before which they ended up giving me after I messaged them. I made a similar offer on the Airman No.1 which was automatically accepted. Pretty cool! Customer service from them is top notch also, definitely is a motivating factor to keep buying from them.
> 
> ...


I've been looking at these for quite some time and also noticed they put it back up. Only trouble I'm having is I normally like 40-42mm. Not sure how the 36 would be for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Christopher Ward just added a bunch of C8 automatic flyers at 50%, 3 hands and chronos, the chronos don't have date or a seconds dial which I don't like. Question, if in the US is it cheaper to purchase using dollars or GBP? I seem to be confusing myself this morning.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: Travel Beater $80 + ship.*



1afc said:


> Hi All
> 
> Thanks for all the leads here.
> 
> ...


I have the blue dial version of this. It's a very nice watch for the price--titanium and sapphire. Wears very lightly for the size.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

RTea said:


> The ceramic case chronographs are cheap cheap cheap! Too bad (or good thing) they don't have a running seconds and date... whew!


Dang it, I love chronos w/o running seconds or a date display. 
Alas, I have two watches on the way already. 
It would be madness to add that gorgeous ceramic chrono to the queue....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

I have heard that it is preferred to go to the bottom of the page and select british/england site as the source of payment (pounds) then select US as shipping location. This results in the best prices.


----------



## Dfq23 (Sep 16, 2015)

CW Typhoon cockpits are lovely. very tempting


----------



## Nickosx (Jan 30, 2017)

EA-Sport said:


> It's a little over $1K now...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jeez, a few got a steal of a price there then!!


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

royalpig180 said:


> Only one of these left in stock, but LuxTime on Amazon has an Alpina aviation for around $350. Seems like a solid price on an attractive Alpina automatic.
> https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-AL525SC4S6-Aviation-Display-Automatic/dp/B008BUF97U
> 
> View attachment 10965178


Be careful with that--I ordered that exact watch from that exact vendor and it was defective (hands didn't line up, second hand caught on the minute hand), so I returned it. I'd hope they weren't just trying to resell damaged goods...


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

Orient Polaris @ US$345
. White dial
. blue hands
. power reserve indicator
. automatic with handwinding
. 42mm

still considering if i should get it as my wrist is only 6"

Orient Polaris Automatic Dual Time GMT watch with Sapphire Crystal and Power Reserve #DJ05003W


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

allanzzz said:


> View attachment 10970442
> 
> 
> Orient Polaris @ US$345
> ...


Beautiful piece but that would be rather large on a 6" wrist.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

gabethegoat said:


> Be careful with that--I ordered that exact watch from that exact vendor and it was defective (hands didn't line up, second hand caught on the minute hand), so I returned it. I'd hope they weren't just trying to resell damaged goods...


Lux time has been known to do exactly that, but too late because someone already bit.

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

taike said:


> Lux time has been known to do exactly that, but too late because someone already bit.
> 
> Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


I ordered mine last week from Lux Time and received it Tuesday. So far so good! Nice to know for future reference


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

jdanefrantz said:


> Beautiful piece but that would be rather large on a 6" wrist.











sort of... though i am also wearing a seiko sumo (44mm) daily.

My other option is this fuss free citizen eco-drive at 40mm or 41mm as my dress watch.
@ $175
White face, blue hands, and power reserve indicator too.

http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-aw7020-51a.html


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Groupon is doing a rather rare 10% off of "Goods" deal today and tomorrow with code SALE3 (usually, they only do deals on Local and Getaways). Anyhoo, I didn't see too much of interest to me, but there might be some decent box and winder deals out there for you. However, one watch of interest is this Bulova Accu-Swiss automatic; after 10% code and either Ebates or BeFrugal 6% cash back, it comes to $244.99 (with free shipping and free returns). https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-cm...191-mens-accu-swiss-black-leather-strap-watch


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Ashford has Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE Men's Watch w/ Leather Strap $379 + Free shipping . Apply promo code *DMQNE379* in cart to drop the price to $379.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

allanzzz said:


> View attachment 10970442
> 
> 
> Orient Polaris @ US$345
> ...


Nice find! More importantly, the lug to lug is 48mm, so depending on how flat/round your wrist is, it could fit fine (ie. flatter wrist would fit better). Not the best price according the link below, but decent.



jdanefrantz said:


> Beautiful piece but that would be rather large on a 6" wrist.


Hard to say unless we know more details about that person's wrist.

Here's a member's review of it (also comes in a black dial: https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/orient-polaris-gmt-fdj05003w0-overview-3576050.html


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> Groupon is doing a rather rare 10% off of "Goods" deal today and tomorrow with code SALE3 (usually, they only do deals on Local and Getaways). Anyhoo, I didn't see too much of interest to me, but there might be some decent box and winder deals out there for you. However, one watch of interest is this Bulova Accu-Swiss automatic; after 10% code and either Ebates or BeFrugal 6% cash back, it comes to $244.99 (with free shipping and free returns). https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-cm...191-mens-accu-swiss-black-leather-strap-watch


ebay has it on similar price, from bulovaofficial.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm not finding any seller on eBay called "bulovaofficial". However, it is indeed cheaper on eBay through seller "officialwatchdeals": Bulova Accutron Men's 63B191 Accu Swiss Percheron Automatic Dress Watch | eBay



juderiverman said:


> ebay has it on similar price, from bulovaofficial.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This Timex Intelligent Quartz Compass watch in black matte stainless steel, model T2P288DH, seems like a good price at $59.99. Fulfilled by Amazon with free returns.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HYURZP...VPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=TH1HQXB618YEZDK0SC0A&th=1









The stainless model, which I like better, is presently listed at $109 but goes on Lightning Deal at 4:45 p.m. EST today, a half-hour earlier for Prime people.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HYUS2U..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=CG370YCBGXF0GVZNFM0D









For comparison purposes, or if you don't want to wait on that one in silver, the Timex store on eBay has it for $65.99.

Timex Men's Intelligent Quartz | Compass Stainless Steel Bracelet & Case T2P289


----------



## Boinar (Jul 15, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> I'm not finding any seller on eBay called "bulovaofficial". However, it is indeed cheaper on eBay through seller "officialwatchdeals": Bulova Accutron Men's 63B191 Accu Swiss Percheron Automatic Dress Watch | eBay


Official_watchdeals used to be called official_bulova in case that clears any confusion.

Skickat från min E6653 via Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, there's no underscore (_) in "Official_watchdeals"; but yes, that does help clear confusion. Thanks.



Boinar said:


> Official_watchdeals used to be called official_bulova in case that clears any confusion.
> 
> Skickat från min E6653 via Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

RTea said:


> I was on the lookout for a Glycine Airman No.1 and noticed that the Gooroo on ebay just stocked up on more Airman models including the black dialed Glycine Airman No.1. Had to pull the trigger on it and will do a comparison in another thread against the Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT and Ginault Ocean Rover that I have incoming. I have a feeling I'll like them all but there's only room in the budget for one .
> 
> It also looks like the Gooroo has set their listings (or at least the newer ones) to automatically accept their lowest price. I had offers automatically rejected before which they ended up giving me after I messaged them. I made a similar offer on the Airman No.1 which was automatically accepted. Pretty cool! Customer service from them is top notch also, definitely is a motivating factor to keep buying from them.
> 
> ...


Always had a tough time figuring these out. So the big arrow is the main (12 hour) hour hand, and the stick hand is the 24 hour hand?


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> Always had a tough time figuring these out. So the big arrow is the main (12 hour) hour hand, and the stick hand is the 24 hour hand?


That's correct.


----------



## bobyn (Feb 22, 2016)

Again please. What time is on it?

Sent from my Moto X Force using Tapatalk


----------



## DaytonaRik (Mar 11, 2016)

hked said:


> Old logo Christopher Ward anyone? A whole bunch of discounted aviation watches now available!
> 
> https://www.christopherward.hk/events/preview
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the email this morning too! I missed out on a 40% discount on an Alpine Pilot Chrono yesterday by dithering, so I pulled the trigger on an FGR4 Cockpit Edition today. Missed the nylon strap but I'll swap it out for a black kevlar with yellow stitched band to match. At that sale price you'd be crazy not to jump for it if you're in the market.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Cheapest Blue Lagoon turtle... err... Samurai I've seen... 364.46 euros

https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/se...-lagoon-srpb09k1-limited-edition-p-89105.html









EDIT: Whoops, that wasn't the turtle. But that price is good, too! As for the Blue Lagoon turtle, still the cheapest I've seen at 401.65 euros

https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/se...-lagoon-srpb11k1-limited-edition-p-89104.html


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

jaeva said:


> Cheapest Blue Lagoon turtle I've seen... 364.46 euros
> 
> https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/se...-lagoon-srpb09k1-limited-edition-p-89105.html
> 
> ...


The samurai was $410.42 shipped to the US using PP. Thanks for finding this!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

bobyn said:


> Again please. What time is on it?


Assuming this is what you're asking about, the main time is 10:09 while the second time zone is 0509 hrs.


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Assuming this is what you're asking about, the main time is 10:09 while the second time zone is 0509 hrs.
> 
> View attachment 10974058


Incorrect. Main time is 20:09 (8:09pm), secondary is 5:09am.
The purist airman has a fully 24 dial. Note the long tail on the hour hand. That is to make it easier for people new to 24h time to determine what the time is in 12h time (i.e. the primary side points to 20, and the tail points to 8)

Edit:
I stand corrected. The consensus is that this is NOT a purist airman. The main hour hand is in 12h format, and therefore it is 10:09. The long tail is vestigial and should be ignored on this model.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Cosmodromedary said:


> Incorrect. Main time is 20:09 (8:09pm), secondary is 5:09am.
> The purist airman has a fully 24 dial. Note the long tail on the hour hand. That is to make it easier for people new to 24h time to determine what the time is in 12h time (i.e. the primary side points to 20, and the tail points to 8)


Sorry, but this is not the purist (3-hand) version, it is the GMT (4-hand) version. Regardless of the dial markings, the main time is in 12-hour format while the "stick" GMT hand reads in 24-hour format. The large indices help to read it as a regular clock while the numbers correspond only to the GMT hand.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Cosmodromedary said:


> Incorrect. Main time is 20:09 (8:09pm), secondary is 5:09am.
> The purist airman has a fully 24 dial. Note the long tail on the hour hand. That is to make it easier for people new to 24h time to determine what the time is in 12h time (i.e. the primary side points to 20, and the tail points to 8)


Correct me if I'm wrong, but the purist version shouldn't have the extra hand (in this case the stick hand that is pointing to 5:09). If that's true, then this watch should be the standard 12-hour version, so the main time being shown in the picture is 10:09

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Uh, that's incredibly confusing. So the inner 24-hour markings are there as what, a clever deception to trick someone who steals your watch into being late for ....?


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

New arrival today. Not one I was planning to get, but the price seemed right. It was from that VIPOutlet site that also had the cheap Aquis that I unfortunately missed. Now, this is a little big at 45mm, but looking for thoughts if it is doable on my 7.25" wrist. I know pilot watches are usually a little larger, but this may be right at the limit. I am considering sourcing the bracelet on this if I do keep it. Thoughts appreciated


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Gannicus said:


> New arrival today. Not one I was planning to get, but the price seemed right. It was from that VIPOutlet site that also had the cheap Aquis that I unfortunately missed. Now, this is a little big at 45mm, but looking for thoughts if it is doable on my 7.25" wrist. I know pilot watches are usually a little larger, but this may be right at the limit. I am considering sourcing the bracelet on this if I do keep it. Thoughts appreciated


I think it looks just fine on your wrist - beautiful watch!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the purist version shouldn't have the extra hand (in this case the stick hand that is pointing to 5:09). If that's true, then this watch should be the standard 12-hour version, so the main time being shown in the picture is 10:09


You are correct. The only exception is this GA version that was produced for a limited time. For this version the two hour hands have been switched so that the main hour hand reads in 24-hour format and the slim blue hand is 12-hour.

In this example, the main time is 1315 hrs while the second zone reads 1:15. (I keep mine set to the same time zone unless I'm traveling - it's like a 24-hour watch with training wheels.)


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

Gannicus said:


> New arrival today. Not one I was planning to get, but the price seemed right. It was from that VIPOutlet site that also had the cheap Aquis that I unfortunately missed. Now, this is a little big at 45mm, but looking for thoughts if it is doable on my 7.25" wrist. I know pilot watches are usually a little larger, but this may be right at the limit. I am considering sourcing the bracelet on this if I do keep it. Thoughts appreciated


Looks a perfect fit for the style of watch. Very nice.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Great pick up. I grabbed the C1000 Typhoon FGR4 - all black dial on the green canvas strap. Might also grab a Cockpit Edition too.,


DaytonaRik said:


> I got the email this morning too! I missed out on a 40% discount on an Alpine Pilot Chrono yesterday by dithering, so I pulled the trigger on an FGR4 Cockpit Edition today. Missed the nylon strap but I'll swap it out for a black kevlar with yellow stitched band to match. At that sale price you'd be crazy not to jump for it if you're in the market.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Gannicus said:


> New arrival today. Not one I was planning to get, but the price seemed right. It was from that VIPOutlet site that also had the cheap Aquis that I unfortunately missed. Now, this is a little big at 45mm, but looking for thoughts if it is doable on my 7.25" wrist. I know pilot watches are usually a little larger, but this may be right at the limit. I am considering sourcing the bracelet on this if I do keep it. Thoughts appreciated
> 
> View attachment 10974370


Looks great! I say keep it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Gannicus said:


> New arrival today. Not one I was planning to get, but the price seemed right. It was from that VIPOutlet site that also had the cheap Aquis that I unfortunately missed. Now, this is a little big at 45mm, but looking for thoughts if it is doable on my 7.25" wrist. I know pilot watches are usually a little larger, but this may be right at the limit. I am considering sourcing the bracelet on this if I do keep it. Thoughts appreciated


+1 to VIPoutlet, they issued a refund after finding out the aquis I ordered "failed to pass delivery criteria". I had that GMT on my cart and decided to go with the diver because of the size (also I have way too many pilots)
Kudos, ironically my wrist is also 7.25! This is the instance when the second mouse gets the cheese. With 3 kickstarter invoices due and an incoming from dagaz I'm not bitter tho, hope someone here picked up the other 2 Aquis through ebay.

EDIT: The other propilot is still available on their website.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Jomashop is having a Swiss Military sale. This one is pretty nice looking for $275 with a titanium and carbon fiber case.

http://www.jomashop.com/swiss-milit...rder=price&trk_sid=6A4JENQVNNJ0HEDIJBGU66DK4C


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Wrong post


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Boinar said:


> Official_watchdeals used to be called official_bulova in case that clears any confusion.
> 
> Skickat från min E6653 via Tapatalk


thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## justthisguyuknow (Jan 14, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Jomashop is having a Swiss Military sale. This one is pretty nice looking for $275 with a titanium and carbon fiber case.


I can't be the only one who sees a smiley face on this watch.

Sorry for not quoting the image, post count is too low.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Jomashop is having a Swiss Military sale. This one is pretty nice looking for $275 with a titanium and carbon fiber case.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/swiss-milit...rder=price&trk_sid=6A4JENQVNNJ0HEDIJBGU66DK4C
> 
> View attachment 10975266


nice but quartz. iconic dial, same to kontiki. better if it is solar power...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Gannicus said:


> New arrival today. Not one I was planning to get, but the price seemed right. It was from that VIPOutlet site that also had the cheap Aquis that I unfortunately missed. Now, this is a little big at 45mm, but looking for thoughts if it is doable on my 7.25" wrist. I know pilot watches are usually a little larger, but this may be right at the limit. I am considering sourcing the bracelet on this if I do keep it. Thoughts appreciated
> 
> View attachment 10974370


It looks ok in your case. I think the beauty of the watch is the size, it's big buy super legible. And it looks stunning with its size matches the look. Keep it. Cheers.


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Ashford has Raymond Weil Maestro Automatic Moonphase Watch $759 + free shipping w/ code *SDMOON759

*


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

justthisguyuknow said:


> I can't be the only one who sees a smiley face on this watch.
> 
> Sorry for not quoting the image, post count is too low.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking it was more like a caricature of a smiling robot

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

So my INOX came in that I posted about a few pages back. $285 shipped from jomashop on bracelet. Thing is a tank, but actually wears smaller than I was expecting on my 7" wrist. Didn't have time to size the bracelet so I threw it on this bond nato and think it looks great.


----------



## Childtyler (Jan 8, 2017)

Gannicus said:


> New arrival today. Not one I was planning to get, but the price seemed right. It was from that VIPOutlet site that also had the cheap Aquis that I unfortunately missed. Now, this is a little big at 45mm, but looking for thoughts if it is doable on my 7.25" wrist. I know pilot watches are usually a little larger, but this may be right at the limit. I am considering sourcing the bracelet on this if I do keep it. Thoughts appreciated
> 
> View attachment 10974370


That looks great, definitely a keeper!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

Wristwatching said:


> Uh, that's incredibly confusing. So the inner 24-hour markings are there as what, a clever deception to trick someone who steals your watch into being late for ....?


Couldn't you use the inner 24 hour numerals and the bezel to track two timezones? Your current timezone would be tracked with the regular hour hand.

Joe


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

jaeva said:


> Cheapest Blue Lagoon turtle... err... Samurai I've seen... 364.46 euros
> 
> https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/se...-lagoon-srpb09k1-limited-edition-p-89105.html
> 
> View attachment 10973178


Great price, looks like it's shipping around 03/24/17. No concerns ordering from this site?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Wristwatching said:


> Uh, that's incredibly confusing. So the inner 24-hour markings are there as what, a clever deception to trick someone who steals your watch into being late for ....?


the arrow had is a 12 hour time read on the markers on the dial, the gmt hand can have a second time read from on the dial numbers, and a third time can be read using the gmt hand and the numbers on the bezel. i prefer the purist that just has two time-zones, but to each his own.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

jaeva said:


> Cheapest Blue Lagoon turtle... err... Samurai I've seen... 364.46 euros
> 
> https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/se...-lagoon-srpb09k1-limited-edition-p-89105.html
> 
> ...


With 6000 made, I predict we will see this price lower, and maybe Much lower in the near future. 6000 is a lot of watches to unload.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> With 6000 made, I predict we will see this price lower, and maybe Much lower in the near future. 6000 is a lot of watches to unload.


Not sure if that is a good measure of future price drops. Rolex produces around 1,000,000 watches annually. Not seeing many fire sales for SubC. If you find one let me know.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

I assume the appeal of 24hr purist is not for everybody, even with the 12hr at the end of the pointer its quite difficult to read at night or at quick glances. You could absolutely use the bezel but if that's the case why not just get the non-purist you could get up to three time zone without all the confusion.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

The Padi turtle isn't limited at all, just special, and it's still got a pretty decent price premium over the regular models.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Great price, looks like it's shipping around 03/24/17. No concerns ordering from this site?





yankeexpress said:


> With 6000 made, I predict we will see this price lower, and maybe Much lower in the near future. 6000 is a lot of watches to unload.





valuewatchguy said:


> Not sure if that is a good measure of future price drops. Rolex produces around 1,000,000 watches annually. Not seeing many fire sales for SubC. If you find one let me know.


I've also ordered from the site, but haven't received anything yet; having said that, I've had a number of interactions with them (thanks to my weak Spanish, I messed up slightly in placing the order) and they have come across as professional.

As with many things, over time the price may well go down... but these prices are quite a bit cheaper than the next best prices I've been able to find at the moment.


----------



## Lrmadsen (Mar 13, 2016)

This Bulova is an Amazon lighting deal tomorrow morning at about 6:00 PST.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Incoming


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Almost a week ago the Grovana white dial Moonphase quartz watch was shared here on sale for $84.99 as a weekly sale on Overstock.com. It's back at the same price but there's only 4 left (I ordered one myself). I actually only paid $72.24 since I went thru retailmenot and clicked on the 15% off new customers link (https://www.retailmenot.com/view/overstock.com?c=8568711). There's no coupon but it takes u to the website Overstock and the 15% coupon is automatically applied taking the total from 84.99 to 72.24. Do not try to go thru any other cashback rebate site since the %15 coupon will be removed. Anyways good luck to the 4 others who get it at this awesome deal (assuming ur new customer that is).

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...efccid=2SIMOYSGJG52QDSBSI5PLAMY6U&searchidx=0


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Great price, looks like it's shipping around 03/24/17. No concerns ordering from this site?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Has the Turtle for €401. Where did you see the ship date for the Samurai?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> Has the Turtle for €401. Where did you see the ship date for the Samurai?


The Samurai shipping date is right under the green "buy" button on the left. I ordered the turtle; they told me it would ship on 3/1.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

some concerns on this watch, it seems to me the page is gone!

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c1000-typhoon-fgr4-ceramic

also, I focus on the indexes minutes number, below image seems like printed superluminova.








below image seems those indexes minutes number with laser cut and fill up with luminous compound. (i like this version, more precise and quality)








both images shown on the official model pages before, not sure what is the correct one to be shipped out, but now the pages gone and can not see all the spec and images...something fishy.



heavyjumbo said:


> Incoming


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

uyebsk said:


> I assume the appeal of 24hr purist is not for everybody, even with the 12hr at the end of the pointer its quite difficult to read at night or at quick glances. You could absolutely use the bezel but if that's the case why not just get the non-purist you could get up to three time zone without all the confusion.


I'm not quite sure where this confusion is coming from?


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Gannicus said:


> New arrival today. Not one I was planning to get, but the price seemed right. It was from that VIPOutlet site that also had the cheap Aquis that I unfortunately missed. Now, this is a little big at 45mm, but looking for thoughts if it is doable on my 7.25" wrist. I know pilot watches are usually a little larger, but this may be right at the limit. I am considering sourcing the bracelet on this if I do keep it. Thoughts appreciated
> 
> View attachment 10974370


It seems to me that more often than not, wrist shots can make a watch look too large - sometimes comically large. But looking at this one on your wrist, it looks perfect. Well done!

Also, what's the lug length on that?


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

justin86 said:


> So my INOX came in that I posted about a few pages back. $285 shipped from jomashop on bracelet. Thing is a tank, but actually wears smaller than I was expecting on my 7" wrist. Didn't have time to size the bracelet so I threw it on this bond nato and think it looks great.


Continuing the "I can't be the only one who sees a..." theme, if I may, but in that INOX I see the inside of a coliseum, with grand entrances onto the field and steep terraced seating.

Then again, it is after hours here in tanksndudesville.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Vwatch said:


> some concerns on this watch, it seems to me the page is gone!
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c1000-typhoon-fgr4-ceramic
> 
> ...


Guessing one of them was a prototype.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

ebtromba said:


> Always had a tough time figuring these out. So the big arrow is the main (12 hour) hour hand, and the stick hand is the 24 hour hand?





Cigarbob said:


> That's correct.





bobyn said:


> Again please. What time is on it?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Force using Tapatalk





Barry S said:


> Assuming this is what you're asking about, the main time is 10:09 while the second time zone is 0509 hrs.
> 
> View attachment 10974058





Cosmodromedary said:


> Incorrect. Main time is 20:09 (8:09pm), secondary is 5:09am.
> The purist airman has a fully 24 dial. Note the long tail on the hour hand. That is to make it easier for people new to 24h time to determine what the time is in 12h time (i.e. the primary side points to 20, and the tail points to 8)





Barry S said:


> Sorry, but this is not the purist (3-hand) version, it is the GMT (4-hand) version. Regardless of the dial markings, the main time is in 12-hour format while the "stick" GMT hand reads in 24-hour format. The large indices help to read it as a regular clock while the numbers correspond only to the GMT hand.





raheelc said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the purist version shouldn't have the extra hand (in this case the stick hand that is pointing to 5:09). If that's true, then this watch should be the standard 12-hour version, so the main time being shown in the picture is 10:09
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk





Wristwatching said:


> Uh, that's incredibly confusing. So the inner 24-hour markings are there as what, a clever deception to trick someone who steals your watch into being late for ....?





Barry S said:


> You are correct. The only exception is this GA version that was produced for a limited time. For this version the two hour hands have been switched so that the main hour hand reads in 24-hour format and the slim blue hand is 12-hour.
> 
> In this example, the main time is 1315 hrs while the second zone reads 1:15. (I keep mine set to the same time zone unless I'm traveling - it's like a 24-hour watch with training wheels.)
> 
> View attachment 10974466





frostjoe said:


> Couldn't you use the inner 24 hour numerals and the bezel to track two timezones? Your current timezone would be tracked with the regular hour hand.
> 
> Joe





tylehman said:


> the arrow had is a 12 hour time read on the markers on the dial, the gmt hand can have a second time read from on the dial numbers, and a third time can be read using the gmt hand and the numbers on the bezel. i prefer the purist that just has two time-zones, but to each his own.





uyebsk said:


> I assume the appeal of 24hr purist is not for everybody, even with the 12hr at the end of the pointer its quite difficult to read at night or at quick glances. You could absolutely use the bezel but if that's the case why not just get the non-purist you could get up to three time zone without all the confusion.





eljay said:


> I'm not quite sure where this confusion is coming from?


I just saved hundreds and hundreds of dollars on the Glycine Airman.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

crysman2000 said:


> Almost a week ago the Grovana white dial Moonphase quartz watch was shared here on sale for $84.99 as a weekly sale on Overstock.com. It's back at the same price but there's only 4 left (I ordered one myself). I actually only paid $72.24 since I went thru retailmenot and clicked on the 15% off new customers link (https://www.retailmenot.com/view/overstock.com?c=8568711). There's no coupon but it takes u to the website Overstock and the 15% coupon is automatically applied taking the total from 84.99 to 72.24. Do not try to go thru any other cashback rebate site since the %15 coupon will be removed. Anyways good luck to the 4 others who get it at this awesome deal (assuming ur new customer that is).
> 
> https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...efccid=2SIMOYSGJG52QDSBSI5PLAMY6U&searchidx=0
> 
> View attachment 10977250


I posted that deal. It was actually $76.49 after an automatically applied 10 percent off coupon. Plus, I also got an additional $4.59 cash back through eBates. In any event, Mine arrived today.










I've set the time, but not the moon indicator. I'll give it a day or so before the plastic comes off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

jaeva said:


> Cheapest Blue Lagoon turtle... err... Samurai I've seen... 364.46 euros
> 
> https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/se...-lagoon-srpb09k1-limited-edition-p-89105.html
> 
> ...


Thank you. Samurai was $396.61 USD w/shipping to USA included on my cc.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

tanksndudes said:


> I just saved hundreds and hundreds of dollars on the Glycine Airman.


This is why I went the Double Twelve route.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

That model of the Airman is gorgeous but I am not smart enough to use it!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

fish70 said:


> That model of the Airman is gorgeous but I am not smart enough to use it!


The "Purist" model is a straight three-hand 24hr watch. The hour hand simply traces a full revolution once a day rather than twice. The bezel allows you to track a second timezone.

The "GMT" model is a standard four-hand GMT type with both 12hr and 24hr hands.

Congratulations, you are now smart enough to use it, whichever one you choose!

And I can't decide which one I want...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Skmei 1016* Water Resistance LED Watch with Double Movt Day Date Function

*$4.25* + Free Shipping W/ Promo Code "*DSYSSKLW*"! ($8.71 until you add promo code at checkout)


----------



## Sterimar (Jan 4, 2017)

Lrmadsen said:


> This Bulova is an Amazon lighting deal tomorrow morning at about 6:00 PST.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Lightning Deal is on now. USD244.00

️️️️️


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

tanksndudes said:


> I just saved hundreds and hundreds of dollars on the Glycine Airman.


I just saved hundreds on my auto insurance by switching to Geico! Oh wait, wrong forum....


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

heavyjumbo said:


> Incoming


I was considering but hesitated. I originally fell in love with the version that had the pink & blue on the bottom dial. The grey and yellow says hello to me too.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

eljay said:


> The "Purist" model is a straight three-hand 24hr watch. The hour hand simply traces a full revolution once a day rather than twice. The bezel allows you to track a second timezone.
> 
> The "GMT" model is a standard four-hand GMT type with both 12hr and 24hr hands.
> 
> ...


*YES!!*

It really is that simple!


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

abujordan said:


> Thank you. Samurai was $396.61 USD w/shipping to USA included on my cc.


I took the plunge on this as well. Now time to play the waiting game.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> I just saved hundreds on my auto insurance by switching to Geico! Oh wait, wrong forum....


I thought the same thing. Couldn't find an appropriate meme, though.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> I thought the same thing. Couldn't find an appropriate meme, though.


Fixed it for you









Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Rakuten Global is offering $10 off $80 with this coupon code at checkout: *WZNH-CUP2-XZID-5QO9

*Get something near that $80 price -- a Casio or some-such, and that's a good discount.

And eBay is offering $10 off $50 until 6 p.m. Pacific time tonight with coupon code 'CFEBFLASH10OFF' . Same type deal.


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> eBay is offering $10 off $50 until 6 p.m. Pacific time tonight with coupon code 'CFEBFLASH10OFF'.


eBay has been giving these codes out a lot lately. That is why I keep between $50 and $75 in my eBay cart at all times.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

That eBay code would make this Invicta automatic Coke diver model, 9404, $58.95. 40mm, NH35A movement. It seems to be $80-$90ish most everywhere else.

I despise the 'INVICTA' written along the side of the case, but can perhaps overlook it for a price like this.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Invicta-Men...1017?hash=item3f75cf79a9:g:6fwAAOSwjDZYZhd l


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

My Purist came in today. Put it on a mesh bracelet. Loving it so far!



















Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

raheelc said:


> My Purist came in today. Put it on a mesh bracelet. Loving it so far!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


That's a great-looking piece, but wow somebody does NOT like contrast!


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

tanksndudes said:


> It seems to me that more often than not, wrist shots can make a watch look too large - sometimes comically large. But looking at this one on your wrist, it looks perfect. Well done!
> 
> Also, what's the lug length on that?


I completely agree with this poster. That looks great!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

nyonya said:


> That's a great-looking piece, but wow somebody does NOT like contrast!


Lol! Thanks, I've always wanted a "stealth" watch, figured why not make my first 24 hour watch that piece  plus the price I got on this, I just couldn't pass up.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyPD (Jul 12, 2016)

For Canadian users, there is a Lucien Piccard watch, with a Miyota 82s5 movement, for about $50 CDN with same-day shipping on Amazon.ca . Price keeps dropping, the blue dial one sold at $26 a few hours ago. 
Model # is LP-12550-GY-014-GY if you are interested in searching it up.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Titanium quartz Tissot chronograph for about $250 with code "SDTIST50". Blue and black dials available. Nice looking ti chrono for the price. Like those integrated pushers too. Thanks SD.

http://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watc...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That eBay code would make this Invicta automatic Coke diver model, 9404, $58.95. 40mm, NH35A movement. It seems to be $80-$90ish most everywhere else.
> 
> I despise the 'INVICTA' written along the side of the case, but can perhaps overlook it for a price like this.
> 
> Invicta Men's 9404 Pro Diver SS Analog Display Automatic White Dial Watch 843836094047 | eBay


And trigger pulled. 
Thanks for the code. I've had this one on my list for a few days. I had one last year and sold it. With the code, it made within a few dollars of what I paid for it at Amazon. This is the least expensive way I can figure to get back into a white dial Diver with a decent movement. A plus for this model is the lume is actually pretty good thanks to the white dial reflecting the lume.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

nyonya said:


> That's a great-looking piece, but wow somebody does NOT like contrast!


nice looking watch, but damn I'd have a hard time telling the time!


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)

jk1492 said:


> nice looking watch, but damn I'd have a hard time telling the time!


+1
I'm loving my combat sub stealth but it's really difficult to tell the time especially in low light.
Lume is not great either, which I knew ahead of time from research, but I love the watch.
I've got a camo strap on the way, I enjoy some contrast!


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

Couldn't believe the number of likes the watch got. I definitely appreciate all the feedback. I measured 53mm lug-to-lug. Some asked for additional pics so here are a few more:


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

NJrider said:


> +1
> I'm loving my combat sub stealth but it's really difficult to tell the time especially in low light.
> Lume is not great either, which I knew ahead of time from research, but I love the watch.
> I've got a camo strap on the way, I enjoy some contrast!


Yeah I also knew beforehand that it might be more difficult to read the time, but surprisingly, for me at least, it's not as bad as I thought it would be.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

I am amazed how much the deals dried out after Thewatchery went bust, fortunately CW is keeping the fire alive, I ordered the C8 on leather, looks too nice for $300 shipped .


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)

Congrats, that is a damn fine looking watch.
I've never owned an Oris but definitely see one in my collection in the future.
Love the looks of the deployment clasp, top notch quality for sure.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

raheelc said:


> My Purist came in today. Put it on a mesh bracelet. Loving it so far!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking watch. Congratulations. I've got the GMT version, so not quite the purist, but hey. It's bad-a** looking, but as someone else, it's a bugger to read in low light and near impossible in no light. But hey the positive outway the negatives on it. That mesh bracelet doesn't look too bad, any more photos with the black mesh would be awesome!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Great looking watch. Congratulations. I've got the GMT version, so not quite the purist, but hey. It's bad-a** looking, but as someone else, it's a bugger to read in low light and near impossible in no light. But hey the positive outway the negatives on it. That mesh bracelet doesn't look too bad, any more photos with the black mesh would be awesome!


Thanks! I actually took the mesh off because I realized that the closure mechanism of the strap had a magnet in it, and I didn't want to end up magnetizing the watch. The strap was from Amazon, it was made for the Samsung Gear S3 watch. I've ordered a different strap, once I receive it I'll post up a picture.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## priga (Aug 3, 2016)

crysman2000 said:


> Almost a week ago the Grovana white dial Moonphase quartz watch was shared here on sale for $84.99 as a weekly sale on Overstock.com. It's back at the same price but there's only 4 left (I ordered one myself). I actually only paid $72.24 since I went thru retailmenot and clicked on the 15% off new customers link (https://www.retailmenot.com/view/overstock.com?c=8568711). There's no coupon but it takes u to the website Overstock and the 15% coupon is automatically applied taking the total from 84.99 to 72.24. Do not try to go thru any other cashback rebate site since the %15 coupon will be removed. Anyways good luck to the 4 others who get it at this awesome deal (assuming ur new customer that is).
> 
> https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...efccid=2SIMOYSGJG52QDSBSI5PLAMY6U&searchidx=0


Price now showing $178.19. Missed this both times! This watch has been on my wish list for a year. Gemnation had it for $100 in 2016. Very good price. I like the idea of a quartz moonphase since I don't wear my autos often and have to set them.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

priga said:


> Price now showing $178.19. Missed this both times! This watch has been on my wish list for a year. Gemnation had it for $100 in 2016. Very good price. I like the idea of a quartz moonphase since I don't wear my autos often and have to set them.


I saw one in the sales forum the other day.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I think verdis heirs should sue.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aida







They are obviously trying to associate this watch with his opera AIDA.







:-d


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Glycine Combat 7 for $295.  Jomadeals deal for today.


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

Gannicus said:


> Couldn't believe the number of likes the watch got. I definitely appreciate all the feedback. I measured 53mm lug-to-lug. Some asked for additional pics so here are a few more:
> 
> View attachment 10988226


I think it's spot on. Beautiful watch. Very good purchase, especially for the price.

--------

Bulova Accu Swiss 63C116 
$350
Good looking auto chrono.
I dont know anything about the seller though. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Accu...771388?hash=item3d264093bc:g:U0oAAOSw4shX4Xu8


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

eljay said:


> View attachment 10990282
> 
> 
> Glycine Combat 7 for $295. Jomadeals deal for today.


Miss Gooroo has something similar for $260
http://www.ebay.com/itm/332136642421


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

dumpweed said:


> Miss Gooroo has something similar for $260
> Glycine Men's 3898.19AT SB.MB Combat 7 Automatic Sand-Blasted Steel Black Dial | eBay


Quite right, I should have checked


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

God Damn I love that bracelet!!


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Can anyone make any comments on this one please? I actually bought one but it got lost in the mail so I'm wondering if I should try again.



HoustonReal said:


> *Skmei 1016* Water Resistance LED Watch with Double Movt Day Date Function
> 
> *$4.25* + Free Shipping W/ Promo Code "*DSYSSKLW*"! ($8.71 until you add promo code at checkout)


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Ojibway Bob said:


> God Damn I love that bracelet!!


LOL! Alrighty then!


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

eljay said:


> Quite right, I should have checked


Man, if ether of those were 40mm I would be in trouble with the Mrs.! Good finds.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

1afc said:


> Can anyone make any comments on this one please? I actually bought one but it got lost in the mail so I'm wondering if I should try again.


Recommend a G-Shock instead. They are very robust watches.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Fortis-673-10-41-L-01-Marinemaster-Chronograph/dp/B00WIU7R8S/ref=swr_wa_1_ses

Not a bad price for a Fortis COSC chronograph alarm with Fortis warranty. $3750 shipped and sold by amazon.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

impetusera said:


> View attachment 10993218
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Fortis-673-10-41-L-01-Marinemaster-Chronograph/dp/B00WIU7R8S/ref=swr_wa_1_ses
> 
> Not a bad price for a Fortis COSC chronograph alarm with Fortis warranty. $3750 shipped and sold by amazon.


Similar model on Evine for $2843 after 25% off coupon.

FORTIS 43mm F-43 Flieger Swiss Made Automatic Chronograph COSC Alarm Strap Watch


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

dumpweed said:


> Miss Gooroo has something similar for $260
> Glycine Men's 3898.19AT SB.MB Combat 7 Automatic Sand-Blasted Steel Black Dial | eBay


Just ordered one. Been wanting a Glycine for years. Price is now $229.99. Can't beat the price, was considering a similar looking Seiko.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

I just snagged the last one on a leather strap for $473.97 shipped. There is one with a stainless bracelet for $539.63

Jacques Lemans Men's 1-1750D Liverpool Automatic Analog Display Swiss Automatic Silver Watch








https://www.amazon.com/Jacques-Lemans-1-1750D-Liverpool-Automatic/dp/B00GN9PXAE/ref=swr_wa_1_ses


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

1afc said:


> Can anyone make any comments on this one please? I actually bought one but it got lost in the mail so I'm wondering if I should try again.


I have two Skmei, but not this particular model. Have worked well for many months. 
Don't see how you can go wrong for the price if you like the looks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

pl39g said:


> Just ordered one. Been wanting a Glycine for years. Price is now $229.99. Can't beat the price, was considering a similar looking Seiko.


A perfect example of a watch moving from the 'interesting' category to the 'purchased' list at a new pricing threshold...hard to ignore a watch with these specs at $230. My first purchase from the gooroo. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

crysman2000 said:


> Almost a week ago the Grovana white dial Moonphase quartz watch was shared here on sale for $84.99 as a weekly sale on Overstock.com. It's back at the same price but there's only 4 left (I ordered one myself). I actually only paid $72.24 since I went thru retailmenot and clicked on the 15% off new customers link (https://www.retailmenot.com/view/overstock.com?c=8568711). There's no coupon but it takes u to the website Overstock and the 15% coupon is automatically applied taking the total from 84.99 to 72.24. Do not try to go thru any other cashback rebate site since the %15 coupon will be removed. Anyways good luck to the 4 others who get it at this awesome deal (assuming ur new customer that is).
> 
> https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...efccid=2SIMOYSGJG52QDSBSI5PLAMY6U&searchidx=0


Snagged one at their ebay store for $84.99 (which is far less than the $190 price for the black dial one I had on my watchlist) after their store front watches were sold out.


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

pl39g said:


> Just ordered one. Been wanting a Glycine for years. Price is now $229.99. Can't beat the price, was considering a similar looking Seiko.


Ditto. Add on the paypal no interest, and it is a no brainer.

Edit to add I hate this thread so much. I really need to look into selling some watches.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

pl39g said:


> Just ordered one. Been wanting a Glycine for years. Price is now $229.99. Can't beat the price, was considering a similar looking Seiko.


I bought one, too. I now have two blasted combat models. Great watches.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

pl39g said:


> Just ordered one. Been wanting a Glycine for years. Price is now $229.99. Can't beat the price, was considering a similar looking Seiko.


I've been successful avoiding a Glycine up until now. For $230 I guess I'll bite and see what they're like, at least the sandblast finish is something different.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Who has done the PayPal no interest thing already? Any reason I wouldn't want to do it? Is it basically a PayPal credit card?


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/282369147764
Anyone heard of this seller?


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

jdanefrantz said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/282369147764
> Anyone heard of this seller?


Sorry wouldn't let me edit. Kechiq?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

justin86 said:


> Who has done the PayPal no interest thing already? Any reason I wouldn't want to do it? Is it basically a PayPal credit card?


It's good. Do more research on it. It's like a credit card, but it's only online and it doesn't show up on your credit report. At least mine doesn't, and I've had Zeniths and Grand Seikos on there at the same time. Go figure.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> It's good. Do more research on it. It's like a credit card, but it's only online and it doesn't show up on your credit report. At least mine doesn't, and I've had Zeniths and Grand Seikos on there at the same time. Go figure.


I kind of wish I didn't know this now


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

dumpweed said:


> Miss Gooroo has something similar for $260
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/332136642421


Just had to pull the trigger on this one too! Ugh!! Great find! They have sold 22 in the last 24 hours!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I kind of wish I didn't know this now


I guess it's possible that it doesn't show up like a credit card because it's backed by a bank account. I only use PP Credit or a credit card through PP, and I've never had them access my bank account.

All that said, they just jacked all their fees up and I intend to wean myself off of PP Credit and just go back to a separate bank account for hobbies.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

eljay said:


> Glycine Combat 7 for $295. Jomadeals deal for today.


I have a blasted version with a different dial.. I love it!

I just wish the bracelets didn't have hollow end links


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

justin86 said:


> Who has done the PayPal no interest thing already? Any reason I wouldn't want to do it? Is it basically a PayPal credit card?


I used it for a Gooroo purchase. No card. It's a line of credit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

achernob said:


> I used it for a Gooroo purchase. No card. It's a line of credit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am thinking of doing the same. I can't resist the urge of the WUS and my emptiness that is only filled with watches 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

justin86 said:


> Who has done the PayPal no interest thing already? Any reason I wouldn't want to do it? Is it basically a PayPal credit card?


I use it all the time. Typically it's six months to pay back interest-free, and if you still have a balance at the end of the period (I never have), you're only paying the higher interest on the remaining balance; not a punitive, retroactive thing. Now they're offering me 24 months to pay interest-free. Is that a Speedy Pro Moonwatch I see off on the horizon?

This looks like a solid deal. In Ashford's clearance, where you can get an additional 20% off with coupon code 'XTRA20' is the Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub automatic chronograph, H78716333. $599 with the coupon code, down to $563 with Be Frugal or Giving Assistant. Fantastic specs for that price: 300m water resistance, sapphire crystal, H-31 (Valjoux 7753) movement.

Hamilton Khaki Navy H78716333 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

I got approved for $5000 in about 10 seconds. This could be bad. Lol.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I use it all the time. Typically it's six months to pay back interest-free, and if you still have a balance at the end of the period (I never have), you're only paying the higher interest on the remaining balance; not a punitive, retroactive thing. Now they're offering me 24 months to pay interest-free. Is that a Speedy Pro Moonwatch I see off on the horizon?
> 
> This looks like a solid deal. In Ashford's clearance, where you can get an additional 20% off with coupon code 'XTRA20' is the Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub automatic chronograph, H78716333. $599 with the coupon code, down to $563 with Be Frugal or Giving Assistant. Fantastic specs for that price: 300m water resistance, sapphire crystal, H-31 (Valjoux 7753) movement.
> 
> ...


That's a nice looking watch, but I have sworn off watches with weird lug designs. It's way too hard to mount an aftermarket strap.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I use it all the time. Typically it's six months to pay back interest-free, and if you still have a balance at the end of the period (I never have), you're only paying the higher interest on the remaining balance; not a punitive, retroactive thing. Now they're offering me 24 months to pay interest-free. Is that a Speedy Pro Moonwatch I see off on the horizon?
> 
> This looks like a solid deal. In Ashford's clearance, where you can get an additional 20% off with coupon code 'XTRA20' is the Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub automatic chronograph, H78716333. $599 with the coupon code, down to $563 with Be Frugal or Giving Assistant. Fantastic specs for that price: 300m water resistance, sapphire crystal, H-31 (Valjoux 7753) movement.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Navy H78716333 Men's Watch , watches


A lot of extra features for this price. Two-piece case, rubberized bezel, locking pushers. 11/10


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Barry S said:


> Assuming this is what you're asking about, the main time is 10:09 while the second time zone is 0509 hrs.
> 
> View attachment 10974058


Good heavens! They should have named this the "just give up and buy a digital" model.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

achernob said:


> I used it for a Gooroo purchase. No card. It's a line of credit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought my Planet Ocean and my Speedmaster using PayPal Credit. The 6 months interests free is a great benefit If you're paying things off in time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

For all you Invicta lovers, lighting deal on this. Usually around $160 now $90.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0159W1X68/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

IMO if you need 6 months to pay off a watch, you can't afford it. Only take advantage of the 6 month interest free if you could have painlessly paid in cash upfront. Then it can be a nice benefit.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Okay boys, listen up. This is a deal if I've ever seen one. It's perfect for all sports, indoor and outdoor, but don't get it wet.

Infantry Sub Homage for $17.99. Now, this is no ordinary watch, it's a "*Spacial edition for military force superior chronometer*".

https://www.amazon.com/INFANTRY-Ana...try+watch#technicalSpecifications_feature_div


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Zama said:


> IMO if you need 6 months to pay off a watch, you can't afford it. Only take advantage of the 6 month interest free if you could have painlessly paid in cash upfront. Then it can be a nice benefit.


Agreed. As someone mentioned, it's a line of credit where you have six months to pay interest-free on purchases over $99. I use it. What I like about the paperless statements is Paypal breaks down what you need to pay to avoid interest. I use it like this: Buy a bunch of crap I don't need, wait 5.5 months, pay it off, repeat...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Zama said:


> IMO if you need 6 months to pay off a watch, you can't afford it. Only take advantage of the 6 month interest free if you could have painlessly paid in cash upfront. Then it can be a nice benefit.


Why? It might be rather difficult for me to shell out $720 cash at one time; but it's rather easy for me to pay $120 a month for six months. And it's interest-free. So long as a person is disciplined and diligent about paying before the interest kicks in -- and minds their overall budget -- it can be a useful way to get nicer watches without delayed gratification.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Zama said:


> IMO if you need 6 months to pay off a watch, you can't afford it. Only take advantage of the 6 month interest free if you could have painlessly paid in cash upfront. Then it can be a nice benefit.


It's not about affording it at all. It's about it being easier to hide a small monthly payment rather than a $500 charge from the wife after buying far too many watches to so little time. You have much to learn young Padawan.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

justin86 said:


> Okay boys, listen up. This is a deal if I've ever seen one. It's perfect for all sports, indoor and outdoor, but don't get it wet.
> 
> Infantry Sub Homage for $17.99. Now, this is no ordinary watch, it's a "*Spacial edition for military force superior chronometer*".
> 
> ...


Don't forget it's an original pacifistor! No oxymoron there.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

justin86 said:


> Okay boys, listen up. This is a deal if I've ever seen one. It's perfect for all sports, indoor and outdoor, but don't get it wet.
> 
> Infantry Sub Homage for $17.99. Now, this is no ordinary watch, it's a "*Spacial edition for military force superior chronometer*".
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/INFANTRY-Ana...try+watch#technicalSpecifications_feature_div


GASP! The Original Pacifistor?!


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

For those of you in the USA, watch ebay Canada for watches you want. The current exchange is .76 cents US on the Canadian dollar, eh?!

In spite of the good deal, you guys are a bad influence.
I have more than enough dive watches, but couldn't resist this for $300 USD:









Then I got a "$10 off" code from ebay. I had no choice but to buy one of these for $45 USD:








I need to quit checking this thread 4 or 5 times a day! :roll:

Thankfully, I haven't had to open a line of credit to finance my recent addiction.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

_Come again_, can you ellaborate?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Why? It might be rather difficult for me to shell out $720 cash at one time; but it's rather easy for me to pay $120 a month for six months. And it's interest-free. So long as a person is disciplined and diligent about paying before the interest kicks in -- and minds their overall budget -- it can be a useful way to get nicer watches without delayed gratification.


IDK. If a person doesn't have $720 to shell out, should they be buying a $720 watch?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tanker G1 said:


> IDK. If a person doesn't have $720 to shell out, should they be buying a $720 watch?


Yes. Absolutely.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

cuica said:


> _Come again_, can you ellaborate?


I think with "fistor" on the dial, we probably don't want an elaboration.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> IDK. If a person doesn't have $720 to shell out, should they be buying a $720 watch?


Given the fact that I invariably pay it off before the interest kicks in, I guess I do have $720 to shell out on a watch.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

NRAchad said:


> For those of you in the USA, watch ebay Canada for watches you want. The current exchange is .76 cents US on the Canadian dollar, eh?!
> 
> In spite of the good deal, you guys are a bad influence.
> I have more than enough dive watches, but couldn't resist this for $300 USD:
> ...


Where is that Bulova for $55?!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Here you go insomniac WIS (in the US anyway), coming up at 3:25am. 
Nice Accu Swiss auto. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

jdanefrantz said:


> Where is that Bulova for $55?!


It's here: Bulova Men's 98B260 Quartz Black Dial Rubber Band Sport Watch | eBay

I've purchased several Bulova's from them, and both were perfect.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

NRAchad said:


> It's here: Bulova Men's 98B260 Quartz Black Dial Rubber Band Sport Watch | eBay
> 
> I've purchased several Bulova's from them, and both were perfect.


For those interested, these are "BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY"


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Given the fact that I invariably pay it off before the interest kicks in, I guess I do have $720 to shell out on a watch.


I understand what you're saying and would guess you could pay $720 cash for any item at any time. You may not want to, but you could. But you used the word difficult. If a person has difficulty putting together $720 in an account, I stand by my assertion that that person should not be purchasing a $720 non-essential item.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

"Spacial Edition!"


justin86 said:


> Okay boys, listen up. This is a deal if I've ever seen one. It's perfect for all sports, indoor and outdoor, but don't get it wet.
> 
> Infantry Sub Homage for $17.99. Now, this is no ordinary watch, it's a "*Spacial edition for military force superior chronometer*".
> 
> ...


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> I understand what you're saying and would guess you could pay $720 cash for any item at any time. You may not want to, but you could. But you used the word difficult. If a person has difficulty putting together $720 in an account, I stand by my assertion that that person should not be purchasing a $720 non-essential item.


I disagree. Use YOUR money to buy things that appreciate in value. Use SOMEONE else's money to buy depreciating items. If there is no interest and it's paid off in time then there is absolutely no harm. Here's an example...

Last year I wanted a particular guitar. I could have walked out and got it without issue. But I got a southwest credit card with 0 apr for first 18 month. I bought the guitar and spent 2k on it. With that 2k I earned 50,000 southwest miles. The wife and I flew to Jamaica for free. I paid the guitar off interest free and took advantage of the credit card company. They are betting that you will not pay it off. But like it was said before, if you're disciplined, you're crazy not to use their money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

jmarkpatton said:


> I disagree. Use YOUR money to buy things that appreciate in value. Use SOMEONE else's money to buy depreciating items. If there is no interest and it's paid off in time then there is absolutely no harm. Here's an example...
> 
> Last year I wanted a particular guitar. I could have walked out and got it without issue. But I got a southwest credit card with 0 apr for first 18 month. I bought the guitar and spent 2k on it. With that 2k I earned 50,000 southwest miles. The wife and I flew to Jamaica for free. I paid the guitar off interest free and took advantage of the credit card company. They are betting that you will not pay it off. But like it was said before, if you're disciplined, you're crazy not to use their money.


I never said don't use credit or promotional offers. I use credit all the time. The point I'm making is this: If the sum of my checking and savings account balances right now was $31, should I be looking to use credit to buy stuff like watches?


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> I never said don't use credit or promotional offers. I use credit all the time. The point I'm making is this: If the sum of my checking and savings account balances right now was $31, should I be looking to use credit to buy stuff like watches?


Hell no not in that example. You shouldn't even be buying a timex with that example.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Why? It might be rather difficult for me to shell out $720 cash at one time; but it's rather easy for me to pay $120 a month for six months. And it's interest-free. So long as a person is disciplined and diligent about paying before the interest kicks in -- and minds their overall budget -- it can be a useful way to get nicer watches without delayed gratification.


Because here's the problem, hypothetically what happens if you lose your job and that $120 a month suddenly becomes difficult to pay? If you already had the cash to pay off the watch it's no problem. But if you don't... unforseen circumstances + irresponsibly used credit lines is how people end up deep, deep in a hole. If you don't already have the cash to pay it off, then by definition you are spending your future money. Money that you do not have yet -- that is the difference.

I don't mean to be insensitive here, but what you really have to ask yourself is if the line of credit _really_ makes the watch a more reasonable purchase, or if it is just making it easier to make a financially irresponsible decision you would not have otherwise made. Sometimes the line between these two gets blurred, but it's best to err on the side of caution.


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

studiompd said:


> For those interested, these are "BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY"


Yes, but as I said... I've purchased two watches from them (over the past two years) and both were flawless.


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

justin86 said:


> It's not about affording it at all. It's about it being easier to hide a small monthly payment rather than a $500 charge from the wife after buying far too many watches to so little time. You have much to learn young Padawan.


 That I can understand haha


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Zama said:


> IMO if you need 6 months to pay off a watch, you can't afford it. *Only take advantage of the 6 month interest free if you could have painlessly paid in cash upfront.* Then it can be a nice benefit.


Made bold the part I agree with the most.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

This seems like a pretty good deal for a refurb Bulova from watcheshalfprice.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Here's the deal with PayPal Credit.

Let's say I buy $3K worth of watches and have 6 months to pay. Even though I could just pay the $3K, instead it's $500 month #1 towards the watch and $2,500 towards retirement/investments.

Some months if I want to pay less on the watch, I flip a watch that goes straight from my PayPal balance to pay PP Credit and keep my liquid doing other things.

It's a service that is designed to profit off of suckers, just like credit cards. If you always pay your bills, you're a fool to not keep money in your pocket, or making money, when people will sit on your short-term debt for free.

It works wonderfully for people who buy/sell/trade a lot. You keep the responsible things going in your life, and let a predator shove it up his butt while you use him to have fun. Just don't become a victim and you always win.


----------



## Sterimar (Jan 4, 2017)

dumpweed said:


> Miss Gooroo has something similar for $260
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/332136642421


There's a slight difference between these 2 watches, i.e the colour of the second hand and thickness of the numbers on the dial. Miss Gooroo has this 19AT6 as well but at USD549.99

️️️️️


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

justin86 said:


> It's not about affording it at all. It's about it being easier to hide a small monthly payment rather than a $500 charge from the wife after buying far too many watches to so little time. You have much to learn young Padawan.


Should this be posted in *F71 True Confessions*?


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Zama said:


> Because here's the problem, hypothetically what happens if you lose your job and that $120 a month suddenly becomes difficult to pay? If you already had the cash to pay off the watch it's no problem. But if you don't... unforseen circumstances + irresponsibly used credit lines is how people end up deep, deep in a hole. If you don't already have the cash to pay it off, then by definition you are spending your future money. Money that you do not have yet -- that is the difference.
> 
> I don't mean to be insensitive here, but what you really have to ask yourself is if the line of credit _really_ makes the watch a more reasonable purchase, or if it is just making it easier to make a financially irresponsible decision you would not have otherwise made. Sometimes the line between these two gets blurred, but it's best to err on the side of caution.


<-- Yeah, this. It's what happened to me a lot in 2014-2015, but with much smaller purchases. I would figure on money coming through from a freelance gig I had done and then BLAM... my elderly, demented father would get his bank account shut down for some old creditor who found him, or we'd need to add some extra hours for the home health care aid, etc... OR my '99 MX5 would do something irritating, like blow a spark plug out of the cylinder head.

It never got to the point where I couldn't cover his expenses or mine, but... ouch. A few close calls. I'm not saying no one should ever buy a watch on credit-- and I DID open up a line of credit to buy a watch costing over half a grand b/c I got $70 cash back and points etc. But that was after my cash flow stabilized, and everything got paid off.

Not trying to spoil anyone's fun, and I know we have to act quickly to get deals, but... ooh, just be careful.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Sterimar said:


> There's a slight difference between these 2 watches, i.e the colour of the second hand and thickness of the numbers on the dial. Miss Gooroo has this 19AT6 as well but at USD549.99


And since yesterday the price for the one on Jomadeals has jumped from $295 to $579.

It's probably going to rotate out in the next couple of hours anyway but that's a bit odd. Gotta keep an eye on these guys.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Mens-quartz-w...hronograph-H76512155-/282369147764?nav=SEARCH

$245 is very cheap... Don't know anything about that seller but has good feedback.


----------



## ToneLoke09 (Oct 4, 2015)

Victorinox 241518 going for $299.95 on Amazon. With prime shipping as well. 2 year amazon warranty so no manufacturers. I own this watch and it is one of my all time favorites. I've seen it at $300 before but never below. Great price for a 2824-2.

Link: https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-S...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011

And screenshot.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

I think discussing about the use of PayPal credit on here is pointless. It's one of those arguments you'll never win, definitely on a forum. 

I have an opinion. But to keep it simple. Live within your means, but remember you only live once. Oh and this stuff at the end of the day is just stuff (includes watches)


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> I think discussing about the use of PayPal credit on here is pointless. It's one of those arguments you'll never win, definitely on a forum.
> 
> I have an opinion. *But to keep it simple. Live within your means, but remember you only live once.* Oh and this stuff at the end of the day is just stuff (includes watches)


sounds like a big ass conflict to me


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Just an fyi regarding the PayPal credit, it does indeed result in a hard inquiry on your credit report.


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)

ToneLoke09 said:


> Victorinox 241518 going for $299.95 on Amazon. With prime shipping as well. 2 year amazon warranty so no manufacturers. I own this watch and it is one of my all time favorites. I've seen it at $300 before but never below. Great price for a 2824-2.
> 
> Link: https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-S...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011
> 
> And screenshot.


Ooh that does look nice!
If I didn't already have the manual wind 241377 which is one of my favorites!
Always liked the gunmetal, I wonder if the chrono will drop down into the ~$300 range at some point?
I'll keep my eye on these for sure.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

LePerfect on eBay has the Citizen Skyhawk A-T "Red Arrows" Perpetual Chronograph, model JY8059-57E, for $329. It's at least $66 more elsewhere.

This is firing off my red-and-black watch fetish in a major way.

Citizen Skyhawk A-T Chronograph Perpetual Mens Watch JY8059-57E | eBay


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

eljay said:


> And since yesterday the price for the one on Jomadeals has jumped from $295 to $579.
> 
> It's probably going to rotate out in the next couple of hours anyway but that's a bit odd. Gotta keep an eye on these guys.


The Glycine was their deal of the day. It ended at midnight EST like always.


----------



## farazium (Feb 17, 2017)

Victorinox Chrono Classic Quartz $160 @ Massdrop


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Another 7750 deal on Amazon. Must not click buy...

Frederique Constant-FC-392B5B6B - $579.99 & FREE Shipping
https://tinyurl.com/hcqgoea


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Zama said:


> Because here's the problem, hypothetically what happens if you lose your job and that $120 a month suddenly becomes difficult to pay? If you already had the cash to pay off the watch it's no problem. But if you don't... unforseen circumstances + irresponsibly used credit lines is how people end up deep, deep in a hole. If you don't already have the cash to pay it off, then by definition you are spending your future money. Money that you do not have yet -- that is the difference.
> 
> I don't mean to be insensitive here, but what you really have to ask yourself is if the line of credit _really_ makes the watch a more reasonable purchase, or if it is just making it easier to make a financially irresponsible decision you would not have otherwise made. Sometimes the line between these two gets blurred, but it's best to err on the side of caution.


Putting aside the fact this whole conversation (the _conversation_, not you personally) is completely stupid and has nothing to do with watch bargains, if you lose your job, you are selling the watch, not worrying about how to make monthly payments on it.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

fish70 said:


> Another 7750 deal on Amazon. Must not click buy...
> 
> *Frederique Constant-FC-392B5B6B - $579.99& FREE Shipping*
> 
> ...


That's got way too much bezel.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Keeper of Time said:


> That's got way too much bezel.


It's a big bumper for the crystal. Not my style but maybe someone else will want one.


----------



## AaayElMayo (Feb 1, 2017)

ToXic said:


> Anyone got a line on a decent quartz chrono? I'd like to get one for grab and go traveling. Though I don't know how well I could do with a ticking seconds...


I picked up this a few weeks back. So far so good.
http://www.thetimestore.com/index.p...leather.html?gclid=CKTMmKeJrtICFYaBaQodrFAPww

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

AaayElMayo said:


> I picked up this a few weeks back. So far so good.
> http://www.thetimestore.com/index.p...leather.html?gclid=CKTMmKeJrtICFYaBaQodrFAPww
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Wow, that seems like a good deal

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

AaayElMayo said:


> I picked up this a few weeks back. So far so good.
> The Time Store | Military Chronograph Brown Leather
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have the beige version of that watch. It's certainly the most accurate watch (other than radio controlled) you will get in that price range...and it's very easy to read as well.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Jomashop has the 44mm Technomarine Sea Manta 200m with Ronda 515 quartz and screw down crown on SS butterfly clasp bracelet in blue or black for only $82.63

I'm not usually a fan of watches where you can't easily change out the bracelet to a band but for this price, I'm good. I don't know what Flame Fusion crystal is but I'll find out soon enough as I ordered this blue one.

Link


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Not sure if this was mentioned but Dagaz has Auroras and Thunderbolts on sale right now.

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

fish70 said:


> Another 7750 deal on Amazon. Must not click buy...
> 
> *Frederique Constant-FC-392B5B6B - $579.99& FREE Shipping*
> 
> ...


That huge polished domed bezel wouldn't last 3 days of wear for me before it picked up at least one scratch.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

justin86 said:


> Just an fyi regarding the PayPal credit, it does indeed result in a hard inquiry on your credit report.


That's surprising. I have never seen it on mine. I wonder how.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

KrisOK said:


> That huge polished domed bezel wouldn't last 3 days of wear for me before it picked up at least one scratch.


My Ocean One Vintage with it's huge domed crystal is training me not to get my wrist near anything that could scratch it. I basically walk around with my left arm behind my back now. I could meet the challenge of that watch!


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> That's surprising. I have never seen it on mine. I wonder how.


Yeah me neither.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> Jomashop has the 44mm Technomarine Sea Manta 200m with Ronda 515 quartz and screw down crown on SS butterfly clasp bracelet in blue or black for only $82.63
> 
> I'm not usually a fan of watches where you can't easily change out the bracelet to a band but for this price, I'm good. I don't know what Flame Fusion crystal is but I'll find out soon enough as I ordered this blue one.
> 
> ...


Snagged both a blue one and black one.

Not bad for a gift and a "knock around/beater".


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

$225.91 for 7750 or something similiar! LOW!

https://vipoutlet.com/product/stuhrling-original-139-04-mens-prestige-prominent-swiss-brown-watch/


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

justin86 said:


> Just an fyi regarding the PayPal credit, it does indeed result in a hard inquiry on your credit report.


Of course it does. One needs to remember there are three credit reporting agencies, so unless you tracking your credit reports from all three, you might miss a credit check.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

vitekodessa said:


> View attachment 11006010
> 
> 
> $225.91 for 7750 or something similiar! LOW!
> ...


Probably a Chinese made clone of the 7750.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

mleok said:


> Probably a Chinese made clone of the 7750.


in any case i dont see it anywhere else below 950usd!!!!!


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

I dont believe so - I believe the Prestige line is Swiss made.


Movement: ST-86912 Automatic w/ 25 Jewels
Movement Country of Origin: Switzerland

http://www.evine.com/Product/628-666



mleok said:


> Probably a Chinese made clone of the 7750.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

vitekodessa said:


> View attachment 11006010
> 
> 
> $225.91 for 7750 or something similiar! LOW!
> ...


I've never dealt with this seller, but where it specifies a 90 day warranty it mentions that this is a refurbished product. So don't think that it's new at that price!


----------



## haroldship (Jan 26, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> Jomashop has the 44mm Technomarine Sea Manta 200m with Ronda 515 quartz and screw down crown on SS butterfly clasp bracelet in blue or black for only $82.63
> 
> I'm not usually a fan of watches where you can't easily change out the bracelet to a band but for this price, I'm good. I don't know what Flame Fusion crystal is but I'll find out soon enough as I ordered this blue one.
> 
> ...


Nice watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> justin86 said:
> 
> 
> > Just an fyi regarding the PayPal credit, it does indeed result in a hard inquiry on your credit report.
> ...


It shows up as "Ccb/ppc National Credit Card Cos." according to my credit karma account.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

justin86 said:


> It shows up as "Ccb/ppc National Credit Card Cos." according to my credit karma account.


I have three credit monitoring services, including Credit Karma, and it isn't on any of the three. No hit. No record of the account. My total line of credit does not include it.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

vitekodessa said:


> View attachment 11006010
> 
> 
> $225.91 for 7750 or something similiar! LOW!
> ...


new LOW price. and nice looking. worth to give it a shoot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> I have three credit monitoring services, including Credit Karma, and it isn't on any of the three. No hit. No record of the account. My total line of credit does not include it.


Not sure in your case but it is a line of credit and they can pull a credit report, says so right in the terms. Personally I go with the only buy the watch if you have the cash to pay for it and put it on a rewards card that will pay cash back.
https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/bmlterms


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

impetusera said:


> Not sure in your case but it is a line of credit and they can pull a credit report, says so right in the terms. Personally I go with the only buy the watch if you have the cash to pay for it and put it on a rewards card that will pay cash back.
> https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/bmlterms


Using my original example, you could make 6-10% investing $2500 of the $3000 original cost. Cash back credit cards don't pay that.

Anyway, I'm done. To each his own. I like to offset my hobbies with profit to help cover them. Investing instead of paying cash does that.

Hopefully my next post is a great deal that I've found.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Where are you making $150-$250 on $2,500 in six months please if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Joma has the handsome srp707 field watch for about $165. "AD10" knocks off $10. 








http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-srp707.html


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Where are you making $150-$250 on $2,500 in six months please if you don't mind sharing?


Pork bellies.


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Pork bellies.


Hey... No need for personal insults!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Tanker G1 said:


> Where are you making $150-$250 on $2,500 in six months please if you don't mind sharing?


Respectfully, I would recommend a financial advisor to show you some options. There are lots of ways. The S&P is up 10.5% in 2017, for example.

Even opening a Vanguard, Schwab, etc. IRA would blow credit card cash back away.

That's all assuming you are maxing out a 401(k) if available.

My point is, you have many ways to invest and all of them will eventually make 5%+. Five months of growth over the long haul is actually really important. Find a 401(k) calculator and look at what happens 25 years from now, then show it starting in five months instead of today. You'll be shocked at how much it cost you to buy that watch today instead of using 0% and dumping the money into investments.

Anyway, sorry to hijack, but this is really important to me. I do care about the people here and I do want to see people educated and successful. Don't pay cash if you can afford an item and you are offered 0% unless you will not save or invest the money. If you don't save and invest, get it over with.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Amazon has the Casio Pro Trek PRG300 1A9CR for $110.55. A good price for a triple sensor watch, if you need that kind of information from your watch or, more importantly, want that kind of information from your watch.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRG-30...346&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=Casio+prg+300+1a9cr

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-41B6-8EE5-86AC1BA8D2C4_zpsdy5oy0ym.png.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Respectfully, I would recommend a financial advisor to show you some options. There are lots of ways. The S&P is up 10.5% in 2017, for example.
> 
> Even opening a Vanguard, Schwab, etc. IRA would blow credit card cash back away.
> 
> ...


Quality post. Respect.

B


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> The Glycine was their deal of the day. It ended at midnight EST like always.


Both of the prices I mentioned were shown on the jomadeals.com page while that watch was listed


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

My goodness. So much financial talk. 

Admins warned us a couple weeks ago to keep this thread about deals heads up. 

Enough is enough. 

We love this thread. Don't jeopardize the future of it with some financial opinions that won't change a thing, please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Let's just say that I wanted to take advantage of the 25% off at evine, where would I get the coupon 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dsbe90 said:


> Let's just say that I wanted to take advantage of the 25% off at evine, where would I get the coupon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Back in this thread, or googling evine coupon and looking at a site like retailmenot

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

SEIKO
SSC229 MEN'S CORE WATCH

$122.50

https://tinyurl.com/gpeg763


----------



## Peternincompoop1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Not sure if it's a bargain but if you are considering a turtle and are on the fence keep an eye out at your local Costco. At mine over the weekend they had the non-padi Pepsi version on bracelet for $250 bucks. The guy with the keys to the watch case told me on Saturday that that he received them on Thursday and he had 3 of them to sell.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> My goodness. So much financial talk.
> 
> Admins warned us a couple weeks ago to keep this thread about deals heads up.
> 
> ...


A discussion about money in a thread designed to save people money? How dare we! Your timing is solid as the discussion was basically over...

Flagrant foul on your Tapatalk line however, hurts my feelings. Two shots plus the ball. Love this place.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I don't think this thread has ever saved anyone's money. On the contrary...


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

thedius said:


> I don't think this thread has ever saved anyone's money. On the contrary...


 Got me there. But there was the one guy the other day who saved money because the Purist(?) was difficult to read.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Curse you, red-and-black watch fetish! I am powerless against you!

Just ordered from Ashford the Seiko Prospex Solar diver, SNE383. Until tomorrow, coupon code 'AFFSEIKO15' takes it to $134.30. Be Frugal (or Giving Assistant, or Mr. Rebates) then takes it to $126.24. That's $43 better than the next-best price out there.

Because you can never have enough black dial divers. And I'm a fan of solar-powered watches.

Seiko Prospex SNE383 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Curse you, red-and-black watch fetish! I am powerless against you!
> 
> Just ordered from Ashford the Seiko Prospex Solar diver, SNE383. Until tomorrow, coupon code 'AFFSEIKO15' takes it to $134.30. Be Frugal (or Giving Assistant, or Mr. Rebates) then takes it to $126.24. That's $43 better than the next-best price out there.
> 
> ...


All gone.


----------



## Lrmadsen (Mar 13, 2016)

That red/black Seiko looks like it was a bargain!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

CCCP automatic Russian diver for $103 on Amazon lighting deal right now..

CCCP Men's CP-7018-04 Typhoon Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DOSTNRQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_3UjTyb7WVPRY0


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Removed.


----------



## weissa (Sep 17, 2015)

Keeper of Time said:


> A Russian watch with a Japanese Movement. All the need to do is make the strap in Italy and you have the entire Axis in one watch!


Germany?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## fixeman (Feb 6, 2017)

Keeper of Time said:


> A Russian watch with a Japanese Movement. All the need to do is make the strap in Italy and you have the entire Axis in one watch!


The former Soviet Union was one of the Allies...did you mean Germany?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Oops...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM has Boldr Meca-Quartz chronographs for $174.99. They use the Seiko VK64 movement. Very nice design, no ticking running second hand, and sweeping chronograph second hand.


----------



## r-gordon-7 (Dec 6, 2016)

fixeman said:


> The former Soviet Union was one of the Allies...did you mean Germany?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Well, in partial defence of Keeper of Time, as for the Soviet Union being one of the Allies, it wasn't always that way... there was, of course, the Molotov-Ribbentrop Pact (aka the German-Soviet Non-Aggression Pact), which lasted from 1939 until Germany invaded Russia in 1941... (And now, back to watches...)


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

This just arrived last night. Very solid feeling with zero play in the bezel. Although the backwards operation of the bezel on this watch IS a bit odd. All in all it's an awesome deal for $379!

View attachment IMG_0225.JPG


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

KrisOK said:


> This just arrived last night. Very solid feeling with zero play in the bezel. Although the backwards operation of the bezel on this watch IS a bit odd. All in all it's an awesome deal for $379!
> 
> View attachment 11017354


It is a relatively scarce countdown bezel, working as it should. Enjoy it!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

r-gordon-7 said:


> Well, in partial defence of Keeper of Time, as for the Soviet Union being one of the Allies, it wasn't always that way... there was, of course, the Molotov-Ribbentrop Pact (aka the German-Soviet Non-Aggression Pact), which lasted from 1939 until Germany invaded Russia in 1941... (And now, back to watches...)


You can argue that they turned to the dark side, but we could be speaking .... if it weren't for the Soviets. Germany lost the war on the Eastern Front.

Here's a deal on a Russian watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

[/QUOTE]

You can argue that they turned to the dark side, but we could be speaking .... if it weren't for the Soviets. Germany lost the war on the Eastern Front.

Here's a deal on a Russian watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

These are cheaper on ebay since all are Soviet/Ukraine stock. Just search em. Or buy direct from meranom/chistopol sites for close to $35 ish.


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Ashford...







...final price is $836 in cart.


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

Casio edifice aviator $71.67 on an Amazon lightning deal. Casio Men's EF527D-1AV Edifice Stainless Steel Multi-Function Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003URUM6W/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_-UmTybNV07W7N


----------



## broadwayron (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah, I was too slow. I wish I had jumped on the 40mm version of the C9 5 day (white dial)... they only have the 43mm now.



DaytonaRik said:


> I got the email this morning too! I missed out on a 40% discount on an Alpine Pilot Chrono yesterday by dithering, so I pulled the trigger on an FGR4 Cockpit Edition today. Missed the nylon strap but I'll swap it out for a black kevlar with yellow stitched band to match. At that sale price you'd be crazy not to jump for it if you're in the market.


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

Deleted duplicated post


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

KrisOK said:


> This just arrived last night. Very solid feeling with zero play in the bezel. Although the backwards operation of the bezel on this watch IS a bit odd. All in all it's an awesome deal for $379!


I just got mine too and trying to decide whether to keep or return. One one hand, $379 for a well built 7750 chrono is an awesome deal by any stretch. But, I'm really bothered by the lack of lume on the numbers or indicies. Is your watch the same or is mine an anomaly?

If not, I don't get the point of having lumed hands when there's no way to tell where those hands are pointing in the dark. Just doesn't make sense. But, then again, does that really matter? Ah, the things we watch lovers waste mental energy on...


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

watchmysix said:


> I got the email but it was only 30% then I received a text message with another code that gave me 40%. So, I've decided to get the Bulova Moon Watch with the strap.
> 
> $440 with 40% off + tax = $279.84 with FS
> You'll also get 7% cash back from Ebates if you order it using your mobile device or 6% from PC. Final price = *$263.05
> ...


Just received this watch today and it's an absolutely stunning watch. Considering I paid about $230 brand new, I say money well spent! Just to clarify that I did use my $60 Kohl's cash on it so it dropped the final price down to around $230 less all the discounts and cash back.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

I have failed WUS World History for today


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

Keeper of Time said:


> I have failed WUS World History for today


Study up . . . you'll be fine.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> Got me there. But there was the one guy the other day who saved money because the Purist(?) was difficult to read.


This guy!


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

toucan said:


> I just got mine too and trying to decide whether to keep or return. One one hand, $379 for a well built 7750 chrono is an awesome deal by any stretch. But, I'm really bothered by the lack of lume on the numbers or indicies. Is your watch the same or is mine an anomaly?
> 
> If not, I don't get the point of having lumed hands when there's no way to tell where those hands are pointing in the dark. Just doesn't make sense. But, then again, does that really matter? Ah, the things we watch lovers waste mental energy on...


I don't get the obsession with lume in the non-special operations world. I work on a military base in the Middle East right now and if I manage to walk onto a part of the base without a generator and a blinding spotlight I use the little light on my key chain to illuminate my watch.

That said I am probably going to sell my Victorinox when it gets here because I found another better looking bargain 7750 two days later. That wrist shot might make me change my mind though. It looks less ridiculous on someone's arm.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

Nice deal on a glycine combat 7


----------



## crobalt (May 20, 2014)

fish70 said:


> I don't get the obsession with lume in the non-special operations world. I work on a military base in the Middle East right now and if I manage to walk onto a part of the base without a generator and a blinding spotlight I use the little light on my key chain to illuminate my watch.


Agree with the part of not needing lume on numbers. When the watch is already on your wrist you already know which way is up and whether it's 12:10 or 6:40. If it's not on your wrist then you can still feel by the crown. I really don't understand how can you not know which way the hands are pointing.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

crobalt said:


> Agree with the part of not needing lume on numbers. When the watch is already on your wrist you already know which way is up and whether it's 12:10 or 6:40. If it's not on your wrist then you can still feel by the crown. I really don't understand how can you not know which way the hands are pointing.


Nonetheless easier to read having lume on the numbers/markers, important when you wake drunk with sleep, want the time.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

crobalt said:


> Agree with the part of not needing lume on numbers. When the watch is already on your wrist you already know which way is up and whether it's 12:10 or 6:40. If it's not on your wrist then you can still feel by the crown. I really don't understand how can you not know which way the hands are pointing.


But can you reliably tell the difference between say 10:06 and 11:11 when the only thing you can see is the watch's hands?


----------



## AppFan (Feb 21, 2017)

eljay said:


> But can you reliably tell the difference between say 10:06 and 11:11 when the only thing you can see is the watch's hands?


Standard face yes, 24 hour face no.


----------



## marcunha (Jun 30, 2014)

watchmysix said:


> Just received this watch today and it's an absolutely stunning watch. Considering I paid about $230 brand new, I say money well spent! Just to clarify that I did use my $60 Kohl's cash on it so it dropped the final price down to around $230 less all the discounts and cash back.


what a beauty, us on this side of the pond never get such amazing deals :-(


----------



## totya (Feb 24, 2017)

Porsche Design P'6500 Titanium Automatic Watch for $1000 on massdrop.com

(Can't insert links, I'm still a newbie here)


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Jet.com have a 15% off for first timers/new customers on their first three orders with code 'TRIPLE15'

Have not purchased anything yet thinking about picking up Casio DW5600hr.

Final price comes to $70.12 which is the lowest Ifound anywhere.

Anyone ordered something from them ? Trustworthy?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

totya said:


> Porsche Design P'6500 Titanium Automatic Watch for $1000 on massdrop.com
> 
> (Can't insert links, I'm still a newbie here)


A bit too much bezel for my taste. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/porsche-design-p-6500-titanium-automatic-watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ossamanity said:


> Jet.com have a 15% off for first timers/new customers on their first three orders with code 'TRIPLE15'
> 
> Have not purchased anything yet thinking about picking up Casio DW5600hr.
> 
> ...


Jet is fine. I just got 100 lbs of dog food from them for half price. Showed up in 2 days.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Jet is fine. I just got 100 lbs of dog food from them for half price. Showed up in 2 days.


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Check your eBay messages to activate 8% eBay bucks. Effective through March 1.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation's daily deal is the Eterna Soleure automatic chronograph with day, month, date and moon phase complications for $995. Be Frugal takes it to $935. Movement is a modified Valjoux 7751.

Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph Men's Watch Model: 8340.41.44.1175


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

4jamie said:


> Nice deal on a glycine combat 7
> View attachment 11021050


Don't mind if do, that's watch 13 :-/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> Jet.com have a 15% off for first timers/new customers on their first three orders with code 'TRIPLE15'
> 
> Have not purchased anything yet thinking about picking up Casio DW5600hr.
> 
> ...


I've ordered a number of times from Jet, both my G-Shocks, an 8926 for modding, the orders were fulfilled by: Discount Watch Store, A to Z World, Watchtronics. Your final emailed receipt should say who is fulfilling the order.

I actually got the GWM5610 from Jet for only $3 more than you're about to buy the non-solar and non-radio-controlled version for, I might look to see if they have it at a similar price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation's daily deal is the Eterna Soleure automatic chronograph with day, month, date and moon phase complications for $995. Be Frugal takes it to $935. Movement is a modified Valjoux 7751.
> 
> Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph Men's Watch Model: 8340.41.44.1175


I have this watch, and it's a fantastic value for a single-pusher chronograph. 12/10


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation's daily deal is the Eterna Soleure automatic chronograph with day, month, date and moon phase complications for $995. Be Frugal takes it to $935. Movement is a modified Valjoux 7751.
> 
> Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph Men's Watch Model: 8340.41.44.1175
> 
> View attachment 11025226


I bought that watch from them and it had wabi on it. The return turned into a PayPal dispute. Took 4-6 weeks for my refund.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> I bought that watch from them and it had wabi on it. The return turned into a PayPal dispute. Took 4-6 weeks for my refund.


I won't do business with them either. Had to return a defective watch on my own dime and eventually had to open a PayPal dispute to receive my refund.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

skyleth said:


> I've ordered a number of times from Jet, both my G-Shocks, an 8926 for modding, the orders were fulfilled by: Discount Watch Store, A to Z World, Watchtronics. Your final emailed receipt should say who is fulfilling the order.
> 
> I actually got the GWM5610 from Jet for only $3 more than you're about to buy the non-solar and non-radio-controlled version for, I might look to see if they have it at a similar price.


This will be my first G I just liked the look of it black and red with negative display. And yup they do have that model l. Now I'm confused 🤔

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Is eBay the best place to get a deal on a Vostok? I saw a post a few days ago and it got me thinking I should get one


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

tinpusher said:


> Is eBay the best place to get a deal on a Vostok? I saw a post a few days ago and it got me thinking I should get one


I think meranom is the best place, but you have to wait for some models.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> This will be my first G I just liked the look of it black and red with negative display. And yup they do have that model l. Now I'm confused 樂
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Confused or not, buy what you like and wear it. The solar atomic feature is nice and worth the extra money for some but the accuracy and simplicity of the non version is also very good. I have both and prefer the solar/atomic but ultimately it's about your tastes and what you like to wear and the price on either of these versions with the discount is about as cheap as you will find. Your wrist, your money, your choice.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> I bought that watch from them and it had wabi on it. The return turned into a PayPal dispute. Took 4-6 weeks for my refund.


Sorry for my ignorance but I can't figure out what "wabi" is. After reading your post and the one that followed I plan on avoiding Gemnation for any future purchases. Thanks!


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

audio.bill said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but I can't figure out what "wabi" is. After reading your post and the one that followed I plan on avoiding Gemnation for any future purchases. Thanks!


Taken from the interwebs, hope this helps
"Pared down to its barest essence, wabi-sabi is the Japanese art of finding beauty in imperfection and profundity in nature, of accepting the natural cycle of growth, decay, and death. It's simple, slow, and uncluttered-and it reveres authenticity above all."


----------



## watchnewbee (Feb 10, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation's daily deal is the Eterna Soleure automatic chronograph with day, month, date and moon phase complications for $995. Be Frugal takes it to $935. Movement is a modified Valjoux 7751.
> 
> Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph Men's Watch Model: 8340.41.44.1175
> 
> View attachment 11025226


 what is be frugal?


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

audio.bill said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but I can't figure out what "wabi" is. After reading your post and the one that followed I plan on avoiding Gemnation for any future purchases. Thanks!


Marks on the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

watchnewbee said:


> what is be frugal?


www.befrugal.com Similar, but different than www.ebates.com. I had zero luck with befrugal personally.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

watchnewbee said:


> what is be frugal?


LMGTFY


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ffeingol said:


> www.befrugal.com Similar, but different than www.ebates.com. I had zero luck with befrugal personally.


Really? I have received over $4000 back from BeFrugal. Only a couple of glitches.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

audio.bill said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but I can't figure out what "wabi" is. After reading your post and the one that followed I plan on avoiding Gemnation for any future purchases. Thanks!


I've bought two watches from Gemnation, one arrived DOA. They didn't respond to email so I called after a few days and they said I could get the battery changed locally and they'd reimburse or I could send it in and have them change it. I opted to send it in incase something else was wrong with it and it wasn't the battery. After a few days I didn't get a RMA or anything so I called again and talked to someone else and after like 10 minutes while half the time some burglar alarm was going off in the background he said they'd email a prepaid return label. I did eventually get the label and sent it off. They sent it back out pretty quick, maybe a week total from when I sent it to getting it back. It arrived working with no damage from opening the back so I was happy. Generally they don't have anything I'm interested in at the best price so my experience is limited with them. I had an equally odd interaction with Jomashop on an RMA so gray market dealers in general can be less than stellar in customer service. Other than Amazon I'd say it's a good idea to let a new watch run for awhile and test all the functions before you rip all the protective bits off and wear it.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Likewise, I've received over $520 in cash back from BeFrugal....no muss, no fuss (other than the thousands I've spent to get that $520, LOL!).



RyanD said:


> Really? I have received over $4000 back from BeFrugal. Only a couple of glitches.


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

I'll just leave this here 

Glycine Men's 3898.19AT SB.MB Combat 7 Automatic Sand-Blasted Steel Black Dial | eBay


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Exer said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> Glycine Men's 3898.19AT SB.MB Combat 7 Automatic Sand-Blasted Steel Black Dial | eBay


It's been posted at least twice already. I paid just slightly more for one back in November. Nice watch for the price.


----------



## watchnewbee (Feb 10, 2017)

Exer said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> Glycine Men's 3898.19AT SB.MB Combat 7 Automatic Sand-Blasted Steel Black Dial | eBay


I literally purchased this last week (havent got it yet) and I paid $259. Wonder if I can get the $30 back?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Speaking of the Gooroo, did anyone pick up one of these Glycines? Decorated and modified 7754 movement for $999.99. There are two similar models for $799.99, but they have odd color combinations.

Glycine Men's 3921.991-LB9B Airman Airfighter Automatic Chronograph Black Watch | eBay


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

4jamie said:


> Nice deal on a glycine combat 7


OK, that did it. Sandblasted combat 7 on a bracelet for $229? Trigger pulled. You could probably sell it for parts and make a profit...


----------



## watchnewbee (Feb 10, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> LMGTFY


thanks for the link. Though you were being funny about it, often people mention usernames, a coupon code, etc. So it was a valid question.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

platinumEX said:


> I won't do business with them either. Had to return a defective watch on my own dime and eventually had to open a PayPal dispute to receive my refund.


I have the exact opposite experience with them, I've purchased a few watches, twice they had a small problem but the return was absolutely non-problematic, last watch I got from them was a Chronoswiss, all brand new and entirely wrapped in plastic, stunning watch.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation's daily deal is the Eterna Soleure automatic chronograph with day, month, date and moon phase complications for $995. Be Frugal takes it to $935. Movement is a modified Valjoux 7751.
> 
> Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph Men's Watch Model: 8340.41.44.1175
> 
> View attachment 11025226


That is a darn good looking watch


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> It's been posted at least twice already. I paid just slightly more for one back in November. Nice watch for the price.


Mineral crystal?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

fish70 said:


> I don't get the obsession with lume in the non-special operations world. I work on a military base in the Middle East right now and if I manage to walk onto a part of the base without a generator and a blinding spotlight I use the little light on my key chain to illuminate my watch.





crobalt said:


> Agree with the part of not needing lume on numbers. When the watch is already on your wrist you already know which way is up and whether it's 12:10 or 6:40. If it's not on your wrist then you can still feel by the crown. I really don't understand how can you not know which way the hands are pointing.


I like lume for the same reasons I liked Indiglo and other watch faces that illuminate, and for the same reasons I'm not a big fan of negative watch faces (even though I own Suuntos with negative faces); it all comes down to legibility and ease of use.

When I want to know the time, I want to take a quick glance and move on. I'd rather not have to find a light source or go through the mental calculations to adjust for angle of my wrist, deviation of the watch from the orientation of my wrist, and then also having to compute an angle between the two hands. And then, after all that, can I really tell the difference between an hour, or especially three, five or ten minutes off from true time?

To each his own, but that's not my cup of tea. I'll stick with the functionality of lumed indices. Besides, you gottta admit that it just looks so damn purty in the dark


----------



## weissa (Sep 17, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Mineral crystal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yeah, that was my question when I saw it this afternoon.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

impetusera said:


> I've bought two watches from Gemnation, one arrived DOA. They didn't respond to email so I called after a few days and they said I could get the battery changed locally and they'd reimburse or I could send it in and have them change it. I opted to send it in incase something else was wrong with it and it wasn't the battery. After a few days I didn't get a RMA or anything so I called again and talked to someone else and after like 10 minutes while half the time some burglar alarm was going off in the background he said they'd email a prepaid return label. I did eventually get the label and sent it off. They sent it back out pretty quick, maybe a week total from when I sent it to getting it back. It arrived working with no damage from opening the back so I was happy. Generally they don't have anything I'm interested in at the best price so my experience is limited with them. I had an equally odd interaction with Jomashop on an RMA so gray market dealers in general can be less than stellar in customer service. Other than Amazon I'd say it's a good idea to let a new watch run for awhile and test all the functions before you rip all the protective bits off and wear it.


Yes, that's why I always opt for Amazon if the price is comparable to grey market dealers, even a bit higher. As I am in Asia and return or calling are always not desirable for me.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Speaking of the Gooroo, did anyone pick up one of these Glycines? Decorated and modified 7754 movement for $999.99. There are two similar models for $799.99, but they have odd color combinations.
> 
> Glycine Men's 3921.991-LB9B Airman Airfighter Automatic Chronograph Black Watch | eBay


The two cheaper ones have a luminescent chapter ring. Very cool.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Mineral crystal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Where are you getting that from? The Ebay listing says sapphire twice. If you Google the model number, all of the other sites say sapphire also.


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Where are you getting that from? The Ebay listing says sapphire twice. If you Google the model number, all of the other sites say sapphire also.


I think folks just have a hard time believing that they can buy a Swiss watch with an ETA 2824 and a sapphire crystal for that price. Honestly, the Airman are an even better deal, imho.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Where are you getting that from? The Ebay listing says sapphire twice. If you Google the model number, all of the other sites say sapphire also.


Sorry it was a question and not a statement. I just couldn't get my ebay app to cooperate today. So i didn't read the listing before asking the question.

Sapphire is great news.thanks for the clarification.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Bulova for $99 at amazon. Sold by third party tho so no clue about the seller. Anyone with more info might confirm if it has the sweeping second movement or not?? 
https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...=UTF8&qid=1488332629&sr=1-134&keywords=Bulova


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Mineral crystal?


Read thru the specs (somewhere)...the exhibition back is mineral, not the dial crystal which is sapphire.

Next?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Jaysembhi said:


> Bulova for $99 at amazon. Sold by third party tho so no clue about the seller. Anyone with more info might confirm if it has the sweeping second movement or not??
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...=UTF8&qid=1488332629&sr=1-134&keywords=Bulova


I bought two black models someone posted earlier. Very nice watch in person. Smooth second hand is amazing and the watch is even nicer in person

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

USD669 - USD50(coupon code:saks20) = 619

39mm

https://www.gilt.com/brand/glycine/...airman-18-automatic-watch-39mm?origin=s_brand


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Sampsonti said:


> That is a darn good looking watch


as kontiki of eterna

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Another bulova for $99. This one a chrono and fullfilled by amazon. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013PDAV2A/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A31CPWAOKF93QJ


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Where are you getting that from? The Ebay listing says sapphire twice. If you Google the model number, all of the other sites say sapphire also.


I am not sure I believe the sites. The model number (3898.19AT SB.MB) clearly indicates it is a mineral crystal. SB stands for Sandblasted. MB stands for Mineral Bracelet.

Either way, it's a good price for the watch if you like it regardless of the crystal.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Keeper of Time said:


> I am not sure I believe the sites. The model number (3898.19AT SB.MB) clearly indicates it is a mineral crystal. SB stands for Sandblasted. MB stands for Mineral Bracelet.
> 
> Either way, it's a good price for the watch if you like it regardless of the crystal.


I think you mean metal bracelet.

The watch itself says sapphire crystal on the back of the case.


----------



## kenaikat (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm not sure how much longer it lasts, but with an extra 20% off on clearance watches at Ashford this Hamilton Khaki Aviation is down to $480. I had never seen this watch before but bought one on the same deal last week. For a watch with flieger styling cues but a more unique look and functionality, this one is a home run. I can assure you it looks even better in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Vwatch said:


> USD669 - USD50(coupon code:saks20) = 619
> 
> 39mm
> 
> https://www.gilt.com/brand/glycine/...airman-18-automatic-watch-39mm?origin=s_brand


So, is this the purist 24hour only version?


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Vwatch said:


> USD669 - USD50(coupon code:saks20) = 619
> 
> 39mm
> 
> https://www.gilt.com/brand/glycine/...airman-18-automatic-watch-39mm?origin=s_brand


Looks like Watchgooroo's inventory and most likely cheaper buying from them through ebay. Glycine's have been showing up pretty often on Gilt, Massdrop, ToM, etc. and are almost always more expensive than going through Watchgooroo on ebay unless you have a coupon + cashback.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> LMGTFY


What is LMGTFY?


----------



## madscientist24 (Feb 27, 2017)

Jaysembhi said:


> Bulova for $99 at amazon. Sold by third party tho so no clue about the seller. Anyone with more info might confirm if it has the sweeping second movement or not??
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...=UTF8&qid=1488332629&sr=1-134&keywords=Bulova


Sorry for the poor pics. But yea, I don't know much about watches just yet, but for a 100 bucks, this watch is fantastic. Bought it from that same amazon seller so just know that it's grey market and you get that 2 yr asurion warranty. No issues with mine though. Looks great and has a very smooth hand. The watch has the appearance of being pretty slim too imo. The metal bracelet isn't too shabby either, and that's that I don't really like metal bracelets. It does have a bit of a saucer look to it (I've received comments like so). I think it's great.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

MaxIcon said:


> OK, that did it. Sandblasted combat 7 on a bracelet for $229? Trigger pulled. You could probably sell it for parts and make a profit...


It's been on my watch list for months, the 8% eBay bucks brings it down to $210, basically the same price as a gray market SKX007. I own an SKX007 and like it but for this watch with these specs it's almost silly not to buy it for ~$200.


----------



## madscientist24 (Feb 27, 2017)

madscientist24 said:


> Sorry for the poor pics. But yea, I don't know much about watches just yet, but for a 100 bucks, this watch is fantastic. Bought it from that same amazon seller so just know that it's grey market and you get that 2 yr asurion warranty. No issues with mine though. Looks great and has a very smooth hand. The watch has the appearance of being pretty slim too imo. The metal bracelet isn't too shabby either, and that's that I don't really like metal bracelets. It does have a bit of a saucer look to it (I've received comments like so). I think it's great.


Not sure how to edit by phone... Anyway, just to clarify, I bought the watch from Amazon via Universe of Time. No complaints.


----------



## madscientist24 (Feb 27, 2017)

tanksndudes said:


> dumberdrummer said:
> 
> 
> > LMGTFY
> ...


"Let me Google that for you." For example:

What is LMGTFY?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Exer said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> Glycine Men's 3898.19AT SB.MB Combat 7 Automatic Sand-Blasted Steel Black Dial | eBay


Does anyone know the lug width?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Does anyone know the lug width?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


20mm


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> It's been on my watch list for months, the 8% eBay bucks brings it down to $210, basically the same price as a gray market SKX007. I own an SKX007 and like it but for this watch with these specs it's almost silly not to buy it for ~$200.


Any tips on how to get the ebay bucks code? Looking to buy the same watch now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> 20mm
> 
> View attachment 11031050


Oh man that looks way nicer than the stock picture. Def ordering right now. Was hoping it was 20mm thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Oh man that looks way nicer than the stock picture. Def ordering right now. Was hoping it was 20mm thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! No problem..

I purchased mine early December from the Gooroo and I love it!

I paid a little more.. that's a sweet deal.

Just a heads up, the bracelet has hallow end links.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Order placed.
I will take the bracelet off right away and put on a khaki or green nato



MattFeeder said:


> Thanks! No problem..
> 
> I purchased mine early December from the Gooroo and I love it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Grim Tuesday (Feb 13, 2017)

What kind of a scam is this guy running? Is it the deal of the century?

SEIKO SARB017 Mechanical Alpinist Automatic Men's Leather Watch - Made In Japan1 | eBay


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)

yeah, if only delivered


----------



## Ced34 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi wus member !
I search for my birthday one automatic Diver 
Under 200usd 
Do you know a bargain ?
Many Thanks !


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

bofff said:


> yeah, if only delivered


Paypal buyer protection should mean you get your money back; question is, is it worth the hassle for the small chance they'll actually deliver?

Oh and they're also selling cocktail times


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

kissmywhat said:


> Paypal buyer protection should mean you get your money back; question is, is it worth the hassle for the small chance they'll actually deliver?
> 
> Oh and they're also selling cocktail times


Dude, the small chance they'll deliver a knock off? Why even bother if not for laughs?


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

kissmywhat said:


> Paypal buyer protection should mean you get your money back; question is, is it worth the hassle for the small chance they'll actually deliver?
> 
> Oh and they're also selling cocktail times


It's obviously a waste of time and a hacked account. If you feel like tying up some money for a few weeks with zero chance of getting the item then fill ya boots.


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

kissmywhat said:


> Paypal buyer protection should mean you get your money back; question is, is it worth the hassle for the small chance they'll actually deliver?
> 
> Oh and they're also selling cocktail times


His feedback is all him as a buyer. Could've sworn this popped up on this this thread before.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

ebtromba said:


> So, is this the purist 24hour only version?


Yeah. Three hands on the purist (24hr only), four on the GMT (12hr + 24hr).


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Had to jump on the Glycine Gooroo deal. Really nice watch it seems for the money and if not I'm sure some other WUS member would want it for what I paid once they are all gone. First purchase of 2017. Hope it's a good one


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Keeper of Time said:


> I am not sure I believe the sites. The model number (3898.19AT SB.MB) clearly indicates it is a mineral crystal. SB stands for Sandblasted. MB stands for Mineral Bracelet.
> 
> Either way, it's a good price for the watch if you like it regardless of the crystal.


proof that it is sapphire, direct from the glycine website (PDF spec sheet): http://glycine-watch.ch/uploads/tx_pmxwatchcollection/Combat_7-3898_en_122.pdf


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

10% off everything on eBay at the moment for purchases over $75. Up to $600. C10 is the code. Might only be for Australia?


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Was about to buy it myself but the 50m Water Resistance put me off. I mean, come on Glycine, how hard is it to have a 100m WR on a "Combat" watch model?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> 10% off everything on eBay at the moment for purchases over $75. Up to $600. C10 is the code. Might only be for Australia?


Australia only.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Techme said:


> Australia only.


It might only work on ebay Australia but it seems that this one's not limited to Australian sellers like some of them are. I managed to successfully apply it to a watchgooroo item.


----------



## haroldship (Jan 26, 2017)

Amazon UK has selected watches for 20% off with code NEWSTYLE17.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/b/ref=mh_s...adc8-4de2-b442-c544ab8b0b6d&pf_rd_i=328228011

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

eljay said:


> It might only work on ebay Australia but it seems that this one's not limited to Australian sellers like some of them are. I managed to successfully apply it to a watchgooroo item.


As long as you go through ebay.com.au and pay with Paypal. <$75

C20TRENDY finally ended, which covered watches.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Anyone know the current voucher codes for Chris Ward UK?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## swolelax (Apr 5, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Anyone know the current voucher codes for Chris Ward UK?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


100spring17


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

thedius said:


> Was about to buy it myself but the 50m Water Resistance put me off. I mean, come on Glycine, how hard is it to have a 100m WR on a "Combat" watch model?


Still a good deal. Pulled the trigger.
Good enough for swimming. I've even dived with a fifty meter rated watch, to about twenty five meters, with no issues. And that was a Casio.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssmug (Jul 25, 2016)

Got my Goldeneye from evine last week and am very pleased with it (although the band is pretty stiff).










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

madscientist24 said:


> Sorry for the poor pics. But yea, I don't know much about watches just yet, but for a 100 bucks, this watch is fantastic. Bought it from that same amazon seller so just know that it's grey market and you get that 2 yr asurion warranty. No issues with mine though. Looks great and has a very smooth hand. The watch has the appearance of being pretty slim too imo. The metal bracelet isn't too shabby either, and that's that I don't really like metal bracelets. It does have a bit of a saucer look to it (I've received comments like so). I think it's great.


Hi Madscientist-- (just in case you might be coming back to this thread...)

Congrats on the Bulova. Even if you don't know much about watches, you've made a good choice.

This watch uses the Bulova Accutron II/Precisionist movement that provides the really cool sweeping seconds hand in a quartz movement, and increased accuracy over general quartz movements, by utilizing a quartz crystal that has a different shape, and vibrates much faster than the standard quartz.

This watch is a homage to the early Bulova "Astronaut" watches, which were GMTs that used Bulova's tuning fork (electric, but not quartz) movement. They are super cool, but are super expensive to get one in good condition. So I think you made a good choice!


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Orient Star Classic Automatic Power Reserve SAF02004W0 Men's Watch


----------



## madscientist24 (Feb 27, 2017)

Perdendosi said:


> Hi Madscientist-- (just in case you might be coming back to this thread...)
> 
> Congrats on the Bulova. Even if you don't know much about watches, you've made a good choice.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. The watch was lightly discussed earlier in this thread and some of those facts were mentioned. Between appearance, heritage, and price, I jumped on it. Glad I did.

Amazon lightning deals has an Orient with sun and moon display and a sapphire crystal for $225.
Can't post the link. Search Orient Men's FET0T002B0 Sun and Moon Analog Display Japanese Automatic Black Watch.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hamilton Khaki X-Wind

$699

Code: DMXWIND699

Hamilton H77676733 , watches


----------



## AUWalker (May 19, 2015)

madscientist24 said:


> Sorry for the poor pics. But yea, I don't know much about watches just yet, but for a 100 bucks, this watch is fantastic. Bought it from that same amazon seller so just know that it's grey market and you get that 2 yr asurion warranty. No issues with mine though. Looks great and has a very smooth hand. The watch has the appearance of being pretty slim too imo. The metal bracelet isn't too shabby either, and that's that I don't really like metal bracelets. It does have a bit of a saucer look to it (I've received comments like so). I think it's great.


Nice watch, I think you'll be happy. Very clean dial, I do miss the tuning fork though


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

madscientist24 said:


> Amazon lightning deals has an Orient with sun and moon display and a sapphire crystal for $225.
> Can't post the link. Search Orient Men's FET0T002B0 Sun and Moon Analog Display Japanese Automatic Black Watch.


https://www.amazon.com/Orient-FET0T002B0-Display-Japanese-Automatic/dp/B00UAKJ7NQ/ref=sr_1_1

Cool watch (although I prefer the blue face), but not really a deal - pretty commonly at that price or lower on eBay & other sites (e.g. dutyfreeisland, which had it for $181, although they are sold out atm).


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Has anyone received that sand-blasted Combat from GooRoo yet? Do they have the old Glycine logo or the new one?

Here's a nice green nato strap (22mm?) for $19. The price might seem a little high, but it does come with an interesting watch head. 

https://www.amazon.com/Tonnier-Watches-Digital-Multi-function-Outdoor/dp/B01LGOXPDC


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

ayem-bee said:


> Has anyone received that sand-blasted Combat from GooRoo yet? Do they have the old Glycine logo or the new one?


Old logo, as seen in the posted photos.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

ssmug said:


> Got my Goldeneye from evine last week and am very pleased with it (although the band is pretty stiff).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. I have one coming today from the Gooroo. I have a brown bezel with black dial and Arabic numbers stainless model for a while because I was concerned how the black pvd would hold up, but decided I needed the black and gold in my life as well.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Any tips on how to get the ebay bucks code? Looking to buy the same watch now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check your messages within your eBay account, that's where mine show up. It has to be activated and it expires tonight.

if not there you may have not signed up for eBay bucks. You have to do this before these messages will get to you. Google eBay bucks for step by step instructions.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Robotaz said:


> Old logo, as seen in the posted photos.


Thanks...but I've read here on this thread that the photos aren't necessarily an indication of what you'll get. Was it both Jet and Gilt that were randomly sending new logos?


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

ayem-bee said:


> Thanks...but I've read here on this thread that the photos aren't necessarily an indication of what you'll get. Was it both Jet and Gilt that were randomly sending new logos?


Got mine in today from gooroo, old logo. So far running fine though I let them burn in for at least 24 hours to be sure. Complete with all plastic in place and stamped/dated warranty card.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Not a Deal but I just had to share this with you guys:

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...-built-to-inflict-irreparable-envy?ref=newest









More likely to inflict irreparable eye damage... Who on earth would back up such a... thing?


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

The Gooroo strikes again. I think I need an intervention.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

thedius said:


> Not a Deal but I just had to share this with you guys:
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...-built-to-inflict-irreparable-envy?ref=newest
> 
> More likely to inflict irreparable eye damage... Who on earth would back up such a... thing?


More than 5000 funded so far. These guys sure have big families and/or lots of friends.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Great piece from Jake, HK to Mass. in about 10 days. Only gripe is the date wheel, the fonts seems to be a bit "off", I have three other 9015 movement and the date wheels don't have the same issue....Could it be a aftermarket swap from Jake?


----------



## priga (Aug 3, 2016)

Techme said:


> As long as you go through ebay.com.au and pay with Paypal. <$75
> 
> C20TRENDY finally ended, which covered watches.


The 10% off ebay Australia (Code "C10") requires you to pay with a *Paypal Australia* account. This is the deal breaker for anyone outside Oz.
I was hoping to use it for a watchgooroo purchase.

The gooroo has a better deal on the Glycine Combat 7 that Jomashop recently had for $295 (3898.19AT6.SB.MB). She has it listed for $550 or best offer. 
I found an auction where she sold it a few days ago for $250, but she did not accept that--countered back at a very reasonable price that definately beat Joma's.
I did not yet pull the trigger but I think it's a bargain and the orange second hand looks really attractive.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

ayem-bee said:


> Thanks...but I've read here on this thread that the photos aren't necessarily an indication of what you'll get. Was it both Jet and Gilt that were randomly sending new logos?


I bought one. Watchgooroo's posted pics are accurate.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

I won't be buying anything from jomashop in the next few weeks, so if anyone wants this it's all yours!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*DOM W-624 -* *$47.51 on YoShop.com* lowest price I've ever seen!

*ADDITIONAL COUPON!!! * Enjoy free shipping and *$4 OFF $31+* with coupon "*WATCHYS*"*! ($43.51) *good through *March 15th, 2017*


tungsten carbide construction with mirror finish (same hardness and scratch resistance as sapphire - 9H Mohrs)
flat sapphire crystal
38mm diameter
less than 8mm thick
200M WR rating
Miyota quartz (no longer states "Swiss Movt" on dial)
bracelet articulates for amazing fit - no gapping
175g with all links installed

This is the upgrade to the DOM W-698 with a flat vs faceted crystal, redesigned dial, upgrade to Day/Date, redesigned bracelet for better flexibility and fit.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

impetusera said:


> Got mine in today from gooroo, old logo. So far running fine though I let them burn in for at least 24 hours to be sure. Complete with all plastic in place and stamped/dated warranty card.


I should add all the packaging and documentation has the new logo. The watch itself is the old logo though. The sandblast finish looks really cool. Hopefully it's not much of a scratch magnet.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

A couple of ebay sellers have the Seiko SRP777 turtle for sub-200, which is the cheapest I've seen, particularly when combined with today's ebay bucks special.

Seiko Prospex Classic Diver's 200M Automatic Men's Watch SRP777K1 4954628198617 | eBay

Seiko Prospex X Turtle Watch SRP777K1 SRP777J1 | eBay

The combination puts them in the $177 - $178 range, which is pretty amazing.

EDIT: FYI at least one of these sellers has now raised prices.


----------



## TRANCE (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm new here. Was just wondering if anyone had seen any deals on the Swiss made Emporio Armani automatics?


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

AUWalker said:


> madscientist24 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the poor pics. But yea, I don't know much about watches just yet, but for a 100 bucks, this watch is fantastic. Bought it from that same amazon seller so just know that it's grey market and you get that 2 yr asurion warranty. No issues with mine though. Looks great and has a very smooth hand. The watch has the appearance of being pretty slim too imo. The metal bracelet isn't too shabby either, and that's that I don't really like metal bracelets. It does have a bit of a saucer look to it (I've received comments like so). I think it's great.
> ...


This one i got few weeks ago from a deal posted here have the fork


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

TRANCE said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here. Was just wondering if anyone had seen any deals on the Swiss made Emporio Armani automatics?


Watch Station would be the place to look.


----------



## madscientist24 (Feb 27, 2017)

Jaysembhi said:


> AUWalker said:
> 
> 
> > madscientist24 said:
> ...


I NEED to know when this one goes in sale again. I've been hunting the lobster down ever since I missed the sale where it was a $100 :*(


----------



## Sterimar (Jan 4, 2017)

jaeva said:


> A couple of ebay sellers have the Seiko SRP777 turtle for sub-200, which is the cheapest I've seen, particularly when combined with today's ebay bucks special.
> 
> Seiko Prospex Classic Diver's 200M Automatic Men's Watch SRP777K1 4954628198617 | eBay
> 
> ...


Thanks! I got one for USD192.64 because can't use the EBay bucks. Still the cheapest I've paid for a turtle 

️️️️️


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Damn ... Somebody snag this pretty watch. Amazon has the Jacques Lemans Liverpool automatic chronograph, on bracelet, model 1-1750E, for *$510.82*. Sapphire crystal, Valjoux 7750 movement and a great-looking panda dial with day-date display.

https://www.amazon.com/Jacques-Lema...'s+automatic+watch&refinements=p_8:2661607011

A bit too much like my recently acquired Orient JDM solar panda chrono for me to partake.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Damn ... Somebody snag this pretty watch. Amazon has the Jacques Lemans Liverpool automatic chronograph, on bracelet, model 1-1750E, for *$510.82*. Sapphire crystal, Valjoux 7750 movement and a great-looking panda dial with day-date display.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Jacques-Lema...'s+automatic+watch&refinements=p_8:2661607011
> 
> ...


Ugh what a deal!!!! Hate to pass it up!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Anyone know the current voucher codes for Chris Ward UK?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

TRANCE said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here. Was just wondering if anyone had seen any deals on the Swiss made Emporio Armani automatics?


I'd check your local TJ Maxx...I saw one at mine a few weeks ago for $325 or $350. STP movement, screw down crown and a sapphire crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Lol. What is up with joma tonight???! Keeps logging me in as the attached pic and adding Maurice Lacroix watches into my bag?? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

HoustonReal said:


> *DOM W-624 -* *$47.51 on YoShop.com* lowest price I've ever seen!
> 
> 
> tungsten carbide construction with mirror finish (same hardness and scratch resistance as sapphire - 9H Mohrs)
> ...


Holy Crap. That is the most amazing sub $50 watch I have ever seen.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

jdanefrantz said:


> Ugh what a deal!!!! Hate to pass it up!


I snagged the last black-faced one on a leather band for $473 last week. Great looking watch.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *DOM W-624 -* *$47.51 on YoShop.com* lowest price I've ever seen!
> 
> 
> tungsten carbide construction with mirror finish (same hardness and scratch resistance as sapphire - 9H Mohrs)
> ...


Do they make version with strap or removable bracelet?


----------



## 2la (Jul 10, 2015)

Got mine in ten days as well in UK.











uyebsk said:


> Great piece from Jake, HK to Mass. in about 10 days. Only gripe is the date wheel, the fonts seems to be a bit "off", I have three other 9015 movement and the date wheels don't have the same issue....Could it be a aftermarket swap from Jake?
> View attachment 11038130


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

impetusera said:


> Got mine in today from gooroo, old logo. So far running fine though I let them burn in for at least 24 hours to be sure. Complete with all plastic in place and stamped/dated warranty card.


Admirable willpower!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

swolelax said:


> 100spring17


Thanks

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Sent f


Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## haroldship (Jan 26, 2017)

Massdrop has Seiko SKX divers 007/009 for $179.99 and Glycine Airman 18 for $599.99 today.


----------



## TRANCE (Mar 2, 2017)

My first deal post, I'm very new to watches (still haven't bought one haha), so go easy on me, I don't really know if it's even a deal: Edox Les Vauberts Day Date Automatic $360 with coupon EXTRA20 , ETA 2834 movement (but 26 Jewel?), Sapphire crystal.

So does anyone know why it has an extra Jewel vs the standard ETA? I know STP 26 Jewel use the extra Jewel on the barrel bridge for added longevity vs the standard ETA 25 Jewel, would something similar be going on with the Edox?


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

TRANCE said:


> My first deal post, I'm very new to watches (still haven't bought one haha), so go easy on me, I don't really know if it's even a deal: Edox Les Vauberts Day Date Automatic $360 with coupon EXTRA20 , ETA 2834 movement (but 26 Jewel?), Sapphire crystal.
> 
> So does anyone know why it has an extra Jewel vs the standard ETA? I know STP 26 Jewel use the extra Jewel on the barrel bridge for added longevity vs the standard ETA 25 Jewel, would something similar be going on with the Edox?


Where is the deal?


----------



## TRANCE (Mar 2, 2017)

Oh Dang I can't post links because of low post count. Well, it's at Ashford, watch model 83011-3B-AIN


----------



## TRANCE (Mar 2, 2017)

TRANCE said:


> Edox Les Vauberts Day Date Automatic $360 with coupon EXTRA20 , ETA 2834 movement (but 26 Jewel?), Sapphire crystal.
> 
> So does anyone know why it has an extra Jewel vs the standard ETA? I know STP 26 Jewel use the extra Jewel on the barrel bridge for added longevity vs the standard ETA 25 Jewel, would something similar be going on with the Edox?


OH, my bad, It's not ETA movement, it's Sellita SW200, that's why it's 26 Jewel, like STP, Sellita add an extra jewel to the barrel bridge for better performance.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

TRANCE said:


> OH, my bad, It's not ETA movement, it's Sellita SW200, that's why it's 26 Jewel, like STP, Sellita add an extra jewel to the barrel bridge for better performance.


Don't worry, thanks for the deal, keep them coming and welcome to the team


----------



## bobyn (Feb 22, 2016)

Trance, not bad first post for a novice. Welcome.

Sent from my XT1580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

TRANCE said:


> Oh Dang I can't post links because of low post count. Well, it's at Ashford, watch model 83011-3B-AIN


I saw the Ashford ad last week and I was considering buying one with a leather strap because I needed a dress watch. However, I found quite a few complaints online about Edox's movement, so I had to let go. It is a good looking dress watch though.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

C9 5 Day Small-Second Chronometer

Half price

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c9-5-day-small-second-chronometer

Hand wind 120 hour cosc


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

I literally just copied the link to post the same deal. Seriously you cannot go wrong with an EDOX auto for $359.


I only own one edox, a les vauberts open heart, but it's enough to fall in love with the brand.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Mass drop has some glycine airman 18's up for sale. Price looks pretty good!

*REFERRAL LINK REMOVED BY ADMIN*

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Mass drop has some glycine airman 18's up for sale. Price looks pretty good!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Fuuuuu bought a purist black. Will be my first 24 hour watch.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

I've kind of sworn off C Ward, but a 5 day, COSC, in house movement for ~$750 USD is really tempting.



Vwatch said:


> C9 5 Day Small-Second Chronometer
> 
> Half price
> 
> ...


----------



## watchnewbee (Feb 10, 2017)

jomashop has a daily deal for Glycine Airman Base 22 for $695


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Mass drop has some glycine airman 18's up for sale. Price looks pretty good!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Man I wish the check from my account would come sooner, that's a helluva deal..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop has the blue-dial Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster diver watch, BN0151-09L, for $144.99 with coupon code 'GOOGLE5'

http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bn0151-09l.html









They have the black-dial model for that same deal.

http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bn0150-28e.html


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

kyfra said:


> I've kind of sworn off C Ward, but a 5 day, COSC, in house movement for ~$750 USD is really tempting.


If you go with the brown strap and order in British Pounds you'll get the cost under $650.00


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Tom have some sort of glycine deal going on. One of you glycine fans may know better tho, check it out and report. I just likes the looks of this one but not a fan of the brand. 
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...glycine-combat-sub-automatic-3863-99atn8-tb29


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm not seeing a brown strap version. Cheapest I could figure was ~727 if I order in Singapore dollars. I don't love the dial but at $650 I might bite.



Rogco said:


> If you go with the brown strap and order in British Pounds you'll get the cost under $650.00


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

cman1120 said:


> Man I wish the check from my account would come sooner, that's a helluva deal..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


You have 7 days to get that check 

I'm on the fence about picking up a blue purist, just picked an airman base 22 mystery purist, so not sure if I should jump on this too.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Mass drop has some glycine airman 18's up for sale. Price looks pretty good!


Or get the same ones shipped immediately directly from the Gooroo for the same price. Possibly even less as some are listed at $999.99 and some at $899.99, all with "Best Offer" option.

Watchgooroo's current Glycine offerings:

glycine | eBay


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

No sales tax through the Gooroo on ebay, either (at least, I don't believe so, as I haven't purchased through her store before; however, I've never paid state sales tax on any other eBay purchase, but I have through Massdrop).



Barry S said:


> Or get the same ones shipped immediately directly from the Gooroo for the same price. Possibly even less as some are listed at $999.99 and some at $899.99, all with "Best Offer" option.
> 
> Watchgooroo's current Glycine offerings:
> 
> glycine | eBay


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> No sales tax through the Gooroo on ebay, either (at least, I don't believe so, as I haven't purchased through her store before; however, I've never paid state sales tax on any other eBay purchase, but I have through Massdrop).


My Gooroo purchase was also free of sales tax which was a pleasant surprise as they are based in New York.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Perdendosi said:


> Hi Madscientist-- (just in case you might be coming back to this thread...)
> 
> Congrats on the Bulova. Even if you don't know much about watches, you've made a good choice.
> 
> ...


I got one on the bracelet for $99 a few weeks ago too. Love it. Also not really a bracelet guy (even though this one is pretty darn nice), so I'm trying it on a Hadley Roma leather band right now. The whole thing feels like nothing without the weight of the bracelet. Just disappears. I can't decide if I like that or not.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/282369147764








$205 right now.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Wow that is noice!!!!



jdanefrantz said:


> Look at this on eBay Men's quartz wristwatch Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Chronograph H76512155 | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

kyfra said:


> I'm not seeing a brown strap version. Cheapest I could figure was ~727 if I order in Singapore dollars. I don't love the dial but at $650 I might bite.


I found the brown strap by doing a search for c9 on the website and looking at all results. The British Pounds cost includes VAT which goes away if you select a shipping destination outside of the UK. It ends up being the cheapest (last time i looked) currency.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

kyfra said:


> I'm not seeing a brown strap version. Cheapest I could figure was ~727 if I order in Singapore dollars. I don't love the dial but at $650 I might bite.


Here it is:

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c9-5-day-small-second-chronometer-3


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Outstanding. $640 USD. I've got some soul searching to do.



Rogco said:


> Here it is:
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c9-5-day-small-second-chronometer-3


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

pr0t0n said:


> Do they make version with strap or removable bracelet?


No. The bracelet is removable, but will not accept a standard sized strap. The whole point of this model is the all tungsten carbide construction, and the well designed bracelet that conforms to smaller wrists.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Angela BOS 8015G*
Military/Diver style TRITIUM watch for *$41.59* from Ali Express












choice of rubber strap or SS bracelet 97g/154g
blue & green tritium tubes
45mm stainless steel case
14mm thick
quartz movement
sapphire coated hardlex crystal
unidirectional rotating bezel
30M WR


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomashop has the blue-dial Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster diver watch, BN0151-09L, for $144.99 with coupon code 'GOOGLE5'
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bn0151-09l.html
> 
> ...


g

i have been looking for automatic version of this i hate the quartz ticking seconds hand . Everywhere i find it either out of stock or too bumped up price.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

kyfra said:


> I've kind of sworn off C Ward, but a 5 day, COSC, in house movement for ~$750 USD is really tempting.


Be prepared to wait. I ordered a C9 and cancelled after 32 days without shipping confirmation.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomashop has the blue-dial Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster diver watch, BN0151-09L, for $144.99 with coupon code 'GOOGLE5'
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bn0151-09l.html
> 
> ...


Great watches not even considering the very solid deal. Very versatile, they look great on a anything, SE, leather, zulu. Great lume. Also years (decades?) without opening the case and potentially messing with the WR.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Angela BOS 8015G*
> Military/Diver style TRITIUM watch for *$41.59* from Ali Express


That tag line is great - *"Every man need to have an army military watch to show your manhood" *Who knew machine translators could be so analytical?


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

It says March delivery, so they are apparently not in stock; I'd be prepared to wait. I've ordered from C Ward a half dozen times without issues.



Tanker G1 said:


> Be prepared to wait. I ordered a C9 and cancelled after 32 days without shipping confirmation.


----------



## Track Rat (Jan 11, 2016)

N8G said:


> That tag line is great - *"Every man need to have an army military watch to show your manhood" *Who knew machine translators could be so analytical?


That literally had me cracking up. I might order one just because.


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Zelos has another kickstarter going. I wouldn't normally post a KS deal here but you can get a very nice bronze watch with a meteorite dial for less than $500. Oh and ETA/Selita movement too.

I think that's a great deal!










https://www.kickstarter.com/project...utomatic-watches-unlike-any-other/description

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Not sure how good a deal this is but Ashford has the Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT for $795, and 15% off coupon (THANKS29) with free shipping brings it to $675. Further 3% back with ebates brings the total to about $655

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/H32605151.pid

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Track Rat said:


> That literally had me cracking up. I might order one just because.


HAHAH I want to show my manhood too!!!!

Meanwhile fighting the urge to grab that Citizen. I wonder what the fees would be to ship to Canada....must fight....manhood!!!!


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

N8G said:


> That tag line is great - *"Every man need to have an army military watch to show your manhood" *Who knew machine translators could be so analytical?


Made me laugh too. Honestly, that kind of stuff would probably stop me from pulling the trigger even if I wanted the watch.


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Angela BOS 8015G*
> Military/Diver style TRITIUM watch for *$41.59* from Ali Express


I'm getting one so I can show my manhood! Hooah!


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

My $230 Glycine showed up today. A little concerned that the watch was off of its pillow loose in the box, but I don't see any signs of damage. I'll time it overnight and make sure it is running ok. Very impressed with it though!


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

The first, last and only quartz I will ever own. Picked up my moon for about 290usd new on Amazon. Yay crappy exchange rate!

Really nice watch though, good fit and finish, and the 262k movement is nice. 

I wish I got a bracelet one... But then my Di Model rally probably wouldn't fit


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Jaysembhi said:


> g
> 
> i have been looking for automatic version of this i hate the quartz ticking seconds hand . Everywhere i find it either out of stock or too bumped up price.


I like the auto a whole lot better too. Eco-drive version has shorty minute hands, which I despise. 
Keep on looking, mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

bocbass said:


> My $230 Glycine showed up today. A little concerned that the watch was off of its pillow loose in the box, but I don't see any signs of damage. I'll time it overnight and make sure it is running ok. Very impressed with it though!


Same, it looked fine on the timegrapher though and as indicated gained 10 seconds over 24 hours. Wears comfortably and the sandblasted look is pretty cool.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

impetusera said:


> Same, it looked fine on the timegrapher though and as indicated gained 10 seconds over 24 hours. Wears comfortably and the sandblasted look is pretty cool.


Same exact scenario here. So far so good.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jdanefrantz said:


> Same exact scenario here. So far so good.


And...same here. Running about +4 s/d.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Never seen this Hamilton Khaki Navy model color before but I have the black dial/red accent one and it's a lot of watch for the price. This white dial one comes out to $531 after coupon code "THANKS29" and 6% befrugal cashback (YMMV on the cashback as they don't list this coupon). It's got a little polar Explorer II look going on. Thanks to member raheelc for posting the coupon code earlier.

Hamilton Khaki Navy H77595915 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

erm....just a suggestion you save more with EBSAVE20 (20%) where thanks29 (15%)...



RTea said:


> Never seen this Hamilton Khaki Navy model color before but I have the black dial/red accent one and it's a lot of watch for the price. This white dial one comes out to $531 after coupon code "THANKS29" and 6% befrugal cashback (YMMV on the cashback as they don't list this coupon). It's got a little polar Explorer II look going on. Thanks to member raheelc for posting the coupon code earlier.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Navy H77595915 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 11050034


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

I know kinda beating the same bush but another $99 at amazon for all you lazy bargain hunters , who did not went through the vendor's watches. This one with tuning fork also.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00J..._24?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=XEVN0DYW34VNVJTFS146


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

kyfra said:


> It says March delivery, so they are apparently not in stock; I'd be prepared to wait. I've ordered from C Ward a half dozen times without issues.


I just received my steel blue slimline square. Beautiful watch, but unfortunately it's white... I'm hoping their customer service get's back in touch with me soon.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

RTea said:


> Never seen this Hamilton Khaki Navy model color before but I have the black dial/red accent one and it's a lot of watch for the price. This white dial one comes out to $531 after coupon code "THANKS29" and 6% befrugal cashback (YMMV on the cashback as they don't list this coupon). It's got a little polar Explorer II look going on. Thanks to member raheelc for posting the coupon code earlier.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Navy H77595915 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 11050034


No problem! 


Vwatch said:


> erm....just a suggestion you save more with EBSAVE20 (20%) where thanks29 (15%)...


I tried the the 20% coupon first, but it didn't work for me for some reason. I guess YMMV with it.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I would really appreciate you guys with Glycine purchases to share some wrist shots while I wait on mine. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

just tried few second ago, still work here..










raheelc said:


> No problem!
> 
> I tried the the 20% coupon first, but it didn't work for me for some reason. I guess YMMV with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I would really appreciate you guys with Glycine purchases to share some wrist shots while I wait on mine. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Watch so far... Eh. It's growing on me. Lume is nothing special. The bracelet was a monumental pain to remove and I didn't have spare 20mm straps or natos so I notched a 22mm for the time being until I find a strap that will work. I definitely need a 20mm lug width but tapered to a 22mm strap. Having a hard time finding one at a reasonable price. 
This has now become my Sleeper piece. It's militarish looks will be my new field watch. I do have to say gents, it is a very cool piece and is very comfortable. Anxious to see how others will do theirs.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Last one


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Jaysembhi said:


> I know kinda beating the same bush but another $99 at amazon for all you lazy bargain hunters , who did not went through the vendor's watches. This one with tuning fork also.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00J..._24?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=XEVN0DYW34VNVJTFS146


Too bad the render has the sweep second hand missing the indice in the sample photo.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Too bad the render has the sweep second hand missing the indice in the sample photo.


That's okay, it's an Accutron II; smooth seconds hand.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I would really appreciate you guys with Glycine purchases to share some wrist shots while I wait on mine. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wore this one for two hours and decided I don't have time to lift enough weights to grow my wrist another inch. Going on eBay soon. Very nice watch though.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Jaysembhi said:


> g
> 
> i have been looking for automatic version of this i hate the quartz ticking seconds hand . Everywhere i find it either out of stock or too bumped up price.


Here's this: Citizen NH8385-11E NH8385-11EB Automatic 100m Black IP Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *Angela BOS 8015G*
> Military/Diver style TRITIUM watch for *$41.59* from Ali Express


Ha. Someone should tell them you're suppose to put it on your wrist.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Ha. Someone should tell them you're suppose to put it on your wrist.


I hope the strap is comfortable!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*DOM W-624 -* *$47.51 on YoShop.com* lowest price I've ever seen!

*ADDITIONAL COUPON!!! *Enjoy free shipping and *$4 OFF $31+* with coupon "*WATCHYS*"*! ($43.51) *good through *March 15th, 2017*


tungsten carbide construction with mirror finish (same hardness and scratch resistance as sapphire - 9H Mohrs)
flat sapphire crystal
38mm diameter
less than 8mm thick
200M WR rating
Miyota quartz (no longer states "Swiss Movt" on dial)
bracelet articulates for amazing fit - no gapping
175g with all links installed

This is the upgrade to the DOM W-698 with a flat vs faceted crystal, redesigned dial, upgrade to Day/Date, redesigned bracelet for better flexibility and fit.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

This is pretty cool if you are into vintage sports cars and watches.

https://www.amazon.com/Frederique-C...UTF8&qid=1488536630&sr=1-10&nodeID=7141123011


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Ha. Someone should tell them you're suppose to put it on your wrist.


HAHA. ENGRISH! I love it!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

jdanefrantz said:


> Last one


Did it come with the bead blasted strap?


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Alpina Adventure Extreme Black and Silver Dial Rubber Mens Watch AL525LBS5AE6 (Well Avalanche anyway) $404.99 shipped.
I don't think I can wear a 48mm watch but this seems like a great deal for someone who can.

https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Adven...=UTF8&qid=1488543855&sr=1-1&nodeID=7141123011


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Originally Posted by *yankeexpress*  
Too bad the render has the sweep second hand missing the indice in the sample photo.



eljay said:


> That's okay, it's an Accutron II; smooth seconds hand.


Actually 16 beats per second, but I don't think even the worst of the OCD hand mis-alignment police around here can spot a 1/16 of a second mis-alignment (although I'm someone will volunteer to embarass themselves ;-) )


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

tanksndudes said:


> Jaysembhi said:
> 
> 
> > g
> ...


Ya i saw the black one but i am after the blue one. I keep checking their site every other day for blue color.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Did it come with the bead blasted strap?


Yes it did, I just prefer straps.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

fish70 said:


> DuckaDiesel said:
> 
> 
> > I would really appreciate you guys with Glycine purchases to share some wrist shots while I wait on mine. Thanks
> ...


I have a brown dial 44mm Incursore and it's certainly more manageable than the 46mm. What's your wrist size?


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

Jaysembhi said:


> I know kinda beating the same bush but another $99 at amazon for all you lazy bargain hunters , who did not went through the vendor's watches. This one with tuning fork also.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00J..._24?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=XEVN0DYW34VNVJTFS146


Been $99 for a few weeks now. Received that and the Silver on bracelet (same price) last week. Nice watches and for $99 can't go wrong.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I would really appreciate you guys with Glycine purchases to share some wrist shots while I wait on mine. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4CAB-B9CB-F160B91EEBB3_zpsd9ebulfn.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-470D-B35D-1D77FA5C327A_zpshegfz9ks.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]

Its growing on me, did not blow me away at first but it's very nice for the dough. I was worried it would wear large but it doesn't, similar to the Squale 50 atmos which is a 42mm but wears a bit smaller and the Glycine is thin enough to fit under a sleeve comfortably. I too replaced the bracelet, it's nice but I am not a bracelet guy, I think it needs a green canvas strap and may have to hunt one down. Lume is so-so but good enough, I do wish the lugs were 22mm wide but I have a pile of 20mm straps, so plenty of options. I was hoping it would scratch my Damasko itch for a little while and I think it will. I think you will like it, if not it should flip pretty easy. Received mine in 2 days from Ms. Goo and packaging was perfect.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

Got my blasted Combat 7 yesterday. Fast shipping and in brand new condition. It's a solid piece: looks good, feels good, right size......but, just not crazy about it so I'll be returning it.

A little bitter with myself for the impulse buy, since I didn't really _need _it, but I can stomach the return shipping/restock fee. Lesson learned--stop buying deals; only buy watches you actually WANT.


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

N8G said:


> That tag line is great - *"Every man need to have an army military watch to show your manhood" *Who knew machine translators could be so analytical?


Please none of you show your manhood in this thread


----------



## AaayElMayo (Feb 1, 2017)

Very cool. I wish I could pick this up for my dad. He has a 1960 3000 he restored. Beautiful car.



fish70 said:


> This is pretty cool if you are into vintage sports cars and watches.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Frederique-C...UTF8&qid=1488536630&sr=1-10&nodeID=7141123011
> 
> View attachment 11052514


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

That looks spectacular on the black Nato.
I will be putting it on a Nato as well as soon as it arrived today.
Ordered me a grey, khaki and green alpashark for it and I also have one of those MN straps that I think will go perfectly.
I really like the stealthy, military look of this combat 7 version, may be my favorite out of all I have seen.



jcombs1 said:


> [URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4CAB-B9CB-F160B91EEBB3_zpsd9ebulfn.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Love it!



jdanefrantz said:


> Last one


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

BTW, did the package require signature? 
It looks like they shipped USPS priority.



jcombs1 said:


> Its growing on me, did not blow me away at first but it's very nice for the dough. I was worried it would wear large but it doesn't, similar to the Squale 50 atmos which is a 42mm but wears a bit smaller and the Glycine is thin enough to fit under a sleeve comfortably. I too replaced the bracelet, it's nice but I am not a bracelet guy, I think it needs a green canvas strap and may have to hunt one down. Lume is so-so but good enough, I do wish the lugs were 22mm wide but I have a pile of 20mm straps, so plenty of options. I was hoping it would scratch my Damasko itch for a little while and I think it will. I think you will like it, if not it should flip pretty easy. Received mine in 2 days from Ms. Goo and packaging was perfect.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> BTW, did the package require signature?
> It looks like they shipped USPS priority.


Free shipping option for me came priority mail signature required. I think it will tell you on the tracking if it has signature option?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> *Angela BOS 8015G*
> Military/Diver style TRITIUM watch for *$41.59* from Ali Express
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe this is some type of watch to be worn around ones ....., im not sure?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

These were somewhere in the mid-$300's about a month ago through Certified Watch Store.



fish70 said:


> Alpina Adventure Extreme Black and Silver Dial Rubber Mens Watch AL525LBS5AE6 (Well Avalanche anyway) $404.99 shipped.
> I don't think I can wear a 48mm watch but this seems like a great deal for someone who can.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Adven...=UTF8&qid=1488543855&sr=1-1&nodeID=7141123011
> ...


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Ah, I missed that
Yes, it does say it, darn, I will have to go pick it up from the post office.



impetusera said:


> Free shipping option for me came priority mail signature required. I think it will tell you on the tracking if it has signature option?


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

All three of my Gooroo purchases have come UPS Ground. Might have something to do with your proximity to New York.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Well that is even cooler!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> BTW, did the package require signature?
> It looks like they shipped USPS priority.


Mine did not require a signature.


----------



## madscientist24 (Feb 27, 2017)

Jaysembhi said:


> I know kinda beating the same bush but another $99 at amazon for all you lazy bargain hunters , who did not went through the vendor's watches. This one with tuning fork also.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00J..._24?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=XEVN0DYW34VNVJTFS146


This watch and most the other Accutron IIs sold by Universe of Time on Amazon are on sale for $89.


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

Sarosto said:


> Please none of you show your manhood in this thread


I tried to, but the bracelet pinches J


----------



## r-gordon-7 (Dec 6, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I would really appreciate you guys with Glycine purchases to share some wrist shots while I wait on mine. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here are my two - both gooroo purchases from a short while ago...


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I would really appreciate you guys with Glycine purchases to share some wrist shots while I wait on mine. Thanks


Here's my Incursore 44mm on my 6.75" wrist. It's right at the limit for me, but I've got a small collection of California dials going, so I grabbed one when the price was right. I think I've got too many watches...


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I would really appreciate you guys with Glycine purchases to share some wrist shots while I wait on mine. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is the sandblasted Combat 7 on my 6.75 ish wrist.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

justin86 said:


> All three of my Gooroo purchases have come UPS Ground. Might have something to do with your proximity to New York.


it has to do with the price at final sale. i forget but i think if it sells for over $300 it goes UPS under can be USPS.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Sarosto said:


> Please none of you show your manhood in this thread


It is funny how this suggestion comes up periodically (no pun intended).

Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 1482


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I got my Glycine from the Gooroo today and had to sign for it. No worries. I like the watch but I can tell it's gonna be a scuff magnet. The bracelet is already scuffed from the links touching etc. I am probably gonna throw it on a Nato once I find one with sandblasted hardware. The Glycine wears small for a 42mm which is good for my small wrists. Overall I like it especially at the price


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

gabethegoat said:


> Got my blasted Combat 7 yesterday. Fast shipping and in brand new condition. It's a solid piece: looks good, feels good, right size......but, just not crazy about it so I'll be returning it.
> 
> A little bitter with myself for the impulse buy, since I didn't really _need _it, but I can stomach the return shipping/restock fee. Lesson learned--stop buying deals; only buy watches you actually WANT.


I had returned mine already as well, it wore too small for me especially since it has short lugs. Which is a shame since I had ordered a sandblasted screw in pre-v buckle to go with it.

Ive returned to the gooroo several times, there are no restocking fees and PayPal will reimburse your return shipping. I just use the label that eBay provides and put in for the reimbursement through PayPal.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RTea said:


> Never seen this Hamilton Khaki Navy model color before but I have the black dial/red accent one and it's a lot of watch for the price. This white dial one comes out to $531 after coupon code "THANKS29" and 6% befrugal cashback (YMMV on the cashback as they don't list this coupon). It's got a little polar Explorer II look going on. Thanks to member raheelc for posting the coupon code earlier.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Navy H77595915 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 11050034


I'd get it off that white strap immediately, but it's a great-looking watch -- especially for under $500 with the 'EBSAVE20' coupon code and Be Frugal.


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

Couple of recent deals I scored on some citizen radio controlled limited edition watches:


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Where and how much?

Also, are any of the Citizen radio-controlled models below 43mm?



Gannicus said:


> Couple of recent deals I scored on some citizen radio controlled limited edition watches:
> 
> View attachment 11056122
> View attachment 11056130
> ...


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry these were ebay auctions. Specific models I have been hunting for a year+.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

nyonya said:


> Also, are any of the Citizen radio-controlled models below 43mm?


None. Most world-timers will be 43mm or larger so that you can easily read the city names and airport codes around the bezel. The watches must also accommodate the radio controlled and GPS technology driving the watches.

The good news about Citizen's watches is that they are quite thin, usually around 11mm. This allows for the watches to be worn comfortably on most wrists.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Sarosto said:


> Please none of you show your manhood in this thread


Haha. I'm quiting this forum if someone creates a "show us your watches and manhood!" thread similar to the likes of existing threads like show us your watches and hifi equipment or beers.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Gannicus said:


> Sorry these were ebay auctions. Specific models I have been hunting for a year+.


They are nice watches, but this really isn't the thread for that kind of post.

If it took you so long to find those watches, I think it would be cool for you to start a thread about why those particular watches, your search, etc.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

justin86 said:


> All three of my Gooroo purchases have come UPS Ground. Might have something to do with your proximity to New York.


I had two ship from them on the same day. One was UPS and one was USPS. Both took two days to the Midwest.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'd get it off that white strap immediately, but it's a great-looking watch -- especially for under $500 with the 'EBSAVE20' coupon code and Be Frugal.


It would look killer on a black Iso.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> I had two ship from them on the same day. One was UPS and one was USPS. Both took two days to the Midwest.


I noticed they had additional shipping options above free shipping. Being cheap I went with free and it shipped USPS Priority which was listed as an additional charge option. In other logistics oddities I bought two 5' pieces of wiremold on amazon and they shipped same day from same location in separate giant boxes. One went UPS ground and the other FedEx 2-day air. Both arrived on the same day.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Haha. I'm quiting this forum if someone creates a "show us your watches and manhood!" thread similar to the likes of existing threads like show us your watches and hifi equipment or beers.


I was going to. Wanted to show off my new CW Trident Pro Vintage, but my local jeweler refused to size the bracelet for me!!!


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> They are nice watches, but this really isn't the thread for that kind of post.
> 
> If it took you so long to find those watches, I think it would be cool for you to start a thread about why those particular watches, your search, etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Over half the posts in here aren't what this thread was meant for. And many of the actual deals posted aren't reproducible given they are very limited quantity with sometimes only a single watch available. The Oris ProPilot GMT I posted a week or so ago wasn't a reproducible deal either as I snagged the only one available yet that somehow garnered almost 40 likes in this thread. Hell, just on the page I posted, there are 3 glycine gooroo purchase posts that aren't "deals" though I assume they too were purchased at phenomenal prices. But thanks for sharing.


----------



## liyolai (May 30, 2011)

airman from wow


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Rogco said:


> I was going to. Wanted to show off my new CW Trident Pro Vintage, but my local jeweler refused to size the bracelet for me!!!


[Okay - I can't help it - one more joke before this thread gets completely off the rails]

I wanted to, but I couldn't get enough extra links to make the bracelet fit!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Gannicus said:


> Over half the posts in here aren't what this thread was meant for. And many of the actual deals posted aren't reproducible given they are very limited quantity with sometimes only a single watch available. The Oris ProPilot GMT I posted a week or so ago wasn't a reproducible deal either as I snagged the only one available yet that somehow garnered almost 40 likes in this thread. Hell, just on the page I posted, there are 3 glycine gooroo purchase posts that aren't "deals" though I assume they too were purchased at phenomenal prices. But thanks for sharing.


You're correct, and those pics shouldn't be posted on this thread either. Thanks for pointing that out.

I think this thread is still mourning the loss of the SWI sites.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Edox day date for $319 with code DMLESV319

Edox Les Vauberts 83010-3N-NIN Men's Watch , watches


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

For everyone, including those not posting deals in their posts complaining about non deal posts .

Ebay seller watcheshalfprice has the Seiko SNE415 for $74.99. Next closest I can find is over $100.

Seiko Men's SNE415 Recraft Solar Quartz Black Dial Stainless Steel Watch | eBay

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...4BC9-9D1B-3942ADF99F1A_zpspsgxtsnk.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Jet.com has some good prices on G Shock, this GA100sd-8a for $63 is one of them.

https://jet.com/product/G-Shock-Mens-GA100SD-8A-Watch-55mm/af348cee92e64f3395cec8c8b7d4f586

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...475F-883A-4F81BB90D2E9_zpsakf7tbjo.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

madscientist24 said:


> This watch and most the other Accutron IIs sold by Universe of Time on Amazon are on sale for $89.


That's an incredible deal, if you ask me.


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

Never heard from this seller, au-watchesport. Too good to be truth?!

Price shown in CAD and USD appox. $552










Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

Sirbusman said:


> Never heard from this seller, au-watchesport. Too good to be truth?!
> 
> Price shown in CAD and USD appox. $552
> 
> ...


still a good price, but they were going for 4xx $ though couple of months ago.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

It's been this price for a long time. Shame it's so damn big and only 100 WR for a diver.


tanksndudes said:


> Here's this: Citizen NH8385-11E NH8385-11EB Automatic 100m Black IP Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com
> 
> View attachment 11051794


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

How about an ETA 2824-2, 200M diver for $164.83 !?

It's a Swiss Legend Commander Limited Edition. It indeed has an ETA 2824-2. I bought one from SWI on Black Friday 2015 and had my watchmaker remove and install the movement in another watch. The case is big at 46mm and the lug width is 28mm!!









https://www.amazon.com/Swiss-Legend-11876A-TIB-01GRYA-W-Commander-Automatic/dp/B00I5B9KQQ/


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

I own the black dial, titanium (sandblasted colored) case and it's a great watch. Not just because it has the eta 2824 but it's also a titanium case, good water resistance (went snorkeling and it held up perfectly and have showered with it many times with no issues), nice lume, looks nice, etc. Oh and btw comes with a watch winder! You will not find a better value than this...period. Also since SWI is no longer in business Swiss Legend has become a discontinued brand ( I assume) and this specific watch (the auto commander series) have become collectable pieces selling for as much as $400+ after market, no joke =)



platinumEX said:


> How about an ETA 2824-2, 200M diver for $164.83 !?
> 
> It's a Swiss Legend Commander Limited Edition. It indeed has an ETA 2824-2. I bought one from SWI on Black Friday 2015 and had my watchmaker remove and install the movement in another watch. The case is big at 46mm and the lug width is 28mm!!
> 
> ...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Man, that's tempting at that price. But in the end, I think I would be an impulse buy that would be worn for a week and resigned primarily to its winder most of the time. Besides, I think my SAS Dubh Linn more than satisfies my black, chunky dive watch needs!



platinumEX said:


> How about an ETA 2824-2, 200M diver for $164.83 !?
> 
> It's a Swiss Legend Commander Limited Edition. It indeed has an ETA 2824-2. I bought one from SWI on Black Friday 2015 and had my watchmaker remove and install the movement in another watch. The case is big at 46mm and the lug width is 28mm!!
> 
> ...


----------



## pianomansam (Jan 21, 2017)

Citizen BM8180-03E Eco-Drive Analog Japanese Quartz for $71.99 on Amazon

These are usually $96.99

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BM8180-03E-Eco-Drive-Analog-Japanese/dp/B000EQS1JW


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

pianomansam said:


> Citizen BM8180-03E Eco-Drive Analog Japanese Quartz for $71.99 on Amazon
> 
> These are usually $96.99
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BM8180-03E-Eco-Drive-Analog-Japanese/dp/B000EQS1JW


They may have an issue. I've never seen so many used examples of a single watch sold by Amazon Warehouse Deals...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000EQS1JW/ref=olp_page_1?ie=UTF8&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> *DOM W-624 -* *$47.51 on YoShop.com* lowest price I've ever seen!
> 
> *ADDITIONAL COUPON!!! *Enjoy free shipping and *$4 OFF $31+* with coupon "*WATCHYS*"*! ($43.51) *good through *March 15th, 2017*
> 
> ...


Shorty minute hand kills it for me. Nice otherwise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

w4tchnut said:


> Shorty minute hand kills it for me. Nice otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems like all the hands are a bit short on that one!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

jisham said:


> Actually 16 beats per second, but I don't think even the worst of the OCD hand mis-alignment police around here can spot a 1/16 of a second mis-alignment (although I'm someone will volunteer to embarass themselves ;-) )


Sure, I was just trying to keep things simple when posting from my phone. The fewer words the better, for my own sanity!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Invicta 8296 for $70 after coupon code *INVICTA5*. Free shipping.

https://www.shnoop.com/watches/5463-invicta-men-s-8926-pro-diver-collection-automatic-watch.html


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

<moderator edit: NO politics on the forum. You especially know better>


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

sobertram said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2142711708/aragon-the-self-illuminating-mens-dive-watch
> 
> Early bird is $200 for the 14 tube version $260 for the 31 tubes. The email says 28 but the kickstarter page says 31 for design one.


I received my order confirmation email from Aragon today for my 31 tube. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

pianomansam said:


> Citizen BM8180-03E Eco-Drive Analog Japanese Quartz for $71.99 on Amazon
> 
> These are usually $96.99
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BM8180-03E-Eco-Drive-Analog-Japanese/dp/B000EQS1JW


So tempting. I would have bought this watch 5 times by now if it weren't for that day complication.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski (Jul 14, 2014)

Roy Hobbs said:


> So tempting. I would have bought this watch 5 times by now if it weren't for that day complication.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


What do you find unappealing? What am I missing?


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Ottski said:


> What do you find unappealing? What am I missing?


I thought he was quite clear


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Anyone got one of these? It's actually cheaper on eBay than .........s. I've been looking to just get one, because it basically cost nothing...


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Oh yeah for that watch the URL is http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172334149942


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Anyone got one of these? It's actually cheaper on eBay than .........s. I've been looking to just get one, because it basically cost nothing...


copycat of invicta 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

That is hilarious, never thought I would see Invicta copied... But anyways at less than 16 USD including shipping, may as well just for the lulz. If it's crap, I literally spend that much for one meal so what the hell  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## TRANCE (Mar 2, 2017)

My second deal post, if you like em flashy- Bulova Accu Swiss Kirkwood 65B153 *$425*, ETA 7750 Valjoux Movement, 42mm case, Anti-reflective Sapphire, Skeletonized, Luminous hands

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Stainless-Steel-Automatic-Watch/dp/B0172C5RBA/


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Seiko SKX007/009 on massdrop for cheap money.

I had one on rubber and I sold it. I just bought one on the jubilee bracelet from massdrop and then decided to cancel it. I might re buy it today, I don't know lol.

I feel like it's a watch everyone should have in their collection but it's fighting for wrist time with too many other nice pieces.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

juderiverman said:


> copycat of invicta
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


 Would this be good for possible parts? I want to start to tinker and well, cheap enough really.

I guess no real way of knowing til the trigger is pulled huh?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Would this be good for possible parts? I want to start to tinker and well, cheap enough really.
> 
> I guess no real way of knowing til the trigger is pulled huh?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


A new set of hands from Dagaz would cost that. Depends on the movement, I guess, but if you are an Invicta modder kind of a no brainer to buy it.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Ojibway Bob said:


> juderiverman said:
> 
> 
> > copycat of invicta
> ...


Most likely these are pos watches. I tried modding, learing on Chinese dg/nn movements which are about dobule the price by themselves of these watches and have broken 4 in past 3 weeks. Do the forum a favor and try one i guess


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Jaysembhi said:


> Most likely these are pos watches. I tried modding, learing on Chinese dg/nn movements which are about dobule the price by themselves of these watches and have broken 4 in past 3 weeks. Do the forum a favor and try one i guess


They've been under several different names in the past such as MWC and Soki. These are the lowest tier mushroom ebay subs money can buy. You can immediately tell by curvy edges on the case which is made out of chrome plated pot metal or something.

The movement is definitely DG or some variant but as far as tinkering and modding goes, it's actually not the cheapest way to start.

Hands and dials for movements will cost the same regardless of the quality of your base. Spend about twice as much for a Bagelsport sub and you'll have a stainless steel case which is already leagues ahead in terms of quality and longevity.

Here's a zombie thread that's on the front page: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/soki-s86-sub-mods-dial-swap-stella-neptune-crystal-swap-1027227.html


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Massdrop just posted a deal for the Seiko Kinetic PADI watch.
​ 




















​ 
*<REFERAL LINKS ARE NOT ALLOWED HERE -Admin>*
​


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

Amazon lightning deal on Casio F91 for $6.82. Casio F91W-1 Classic Resin Strap Digital Sport Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000GAWSDG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_CHVUyb0QG9SA3


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Seiko SKX007/009 on massdrop for cheap money.
> 
> I had one on rubber and I sold it. I just bought one on the jubilee bracelet from massdrop and then decided to cancel it. I might re buy it today, I don't know lol.
> 
> I feel like it's a watch everyone should have in their collection but it's fighting for wrist time with too many other nice pieces.


The attitude of "everyone should have X in their collection" is probably why about 25% of the watch are in the used marketplace.

I've been burned by it too. Just buy what you (think, at the time, anyway) you like, not what you (think) the community likes.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Casio Lightning Deal for $7

Casio F91W-1 Classic Resin Strap Digital Sport Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000GAWSDG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_W4VUyb095AKZ5

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## weissa (Sep 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Edox day date for $319 with code DMLESV319
> 
> Edox Les Vauberts 83010-3N-NIN Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 11057306


Any thoughts on this one? Finding it really tempting.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Best price I've seen for Citizen BN0151-09L, $134.99.

Citizen Promaster Professional Diver Dark Blue Dial Mens Watch BN0151-09L | eBay


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I just had 1 of these in my hand about a half hour ago at some cheap jewelry store and it was $350 Canadian . Even with the delivery charge still saving $150...dang



PetWatch said:


> Best price I've seen for Citizen BN0151-09L, $134.99.
> 
> Citizen Promaster Professional Diver Dark Blue Dial Mens Watch BN0151-09L | eBay


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Amazon Lightning deal for this VSA Chrono: $399.99

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002EWG5I8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3LJVO8HYR158Z


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Barry S said:


> Amazon Lightning deal for this VSA Chrono: $399.99
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002EWG5I8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3LJVO8HYR158Z
> 
> View attachment 11068786


This's a good deal. 
Paid $499 in last year's Lightning Deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

weissa said:


> Any thoughts on this one? Finding it really tempting.


My thoughts


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Clockwork Synergy has a set of 8 nylon/leather lined watch straps on clearance. Quick release pins, leather lined with a slight padding and a nice buckle and hardware. They are limited to 20mm and only 8 colors to choose from but for $42 it's hard to be too picky, the buckles are worth more than that. For you Big 10 grads that's only $5.25 per (Go Boilers). Mine came today and they are very nice and typical of the quality expected from CS.

https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/sale/nylon-leather-watch-bands-set/

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...442A-AE7C-A3D8242FCF79_zpsxaunxvp0.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Any idea what the movement is in these? Is it modifiable? Any idea what hands or dials fit it?



NapoleonDynamite said:


> Anyone got one of these? It's actually cheaper on eBay than .........s. I've been looking to just get one, because it basically cost nothing...


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Don't know mate. If anyone gets one I'd be curious to see some real photos. Whatever it is, it'll be na-steeeee.


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

w4tchnut said:


> This's a good deal.
> Paid $499 in last year's Lightning Deal.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Although not stated in the listing (that I could see) it has a Valgranges movement. Camel 3x says it is approx $150 below previous lows. Apart from dial color, it is the same model as the Ambassador Claus Von Bulow a few weeks back on a lightning at $320 ~ which seems like a far better deal. The Alpnachs (with Valjoux) have been recently lightninged at $380 (black dial) and $400 (blue dial).

Is Valgranges considered to be better than a Valjoux? Or, flipped around, is this silver VSA chrono at $400 a better deal than an Alpnach at the same price?


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

GunWale said:


> Although not stated in the listing (that I could see) it has a Valgranges movement. Camel 3x says it is approx $150 below previous lows. Apart from dial color, it is the same model as the Ambassador Claus Von Bulow a few weeks back on a lightning at $320 ~ which seems like a far better deal. The Alpnachs (with Valjoux) have been recently lightninged at $380 (black dial) and $400 (blue dial).
> 
> Is Valgranges considered to be better than a Valjoux? Or, flipped around, is this silver VSA chrono at $400 a better deal than an Alpnach at the same price?


Valgranges is physically larger and slightly longer power reserve. Otherwise I don't believe it differs from the valjoux. The better deal is the one like the looks of best. Unless you intend to part it out in which case should be aware of the difference in movement size.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

GunWale said:


> Although not stated in the listing (that I could see) it has a Valgranges movement. Camel 3x says it is approx $150 below previous lows. Apart from dial color, it is the same model as the Ambassador Claus Von Bulow a few weeks back on a lightning at $320 ~ which seems like a far better deal. The Alpnachs (with Valjoux) have been recently lightninged at $380 (black dial) and $400 (blue dial).
> 
> Is Valgranges considered to be better than a Valjoux? Or, flipped around, is this silver VSA chrono at $400 a better deal than an Alpnach at the same price?


I think the Valgranges makes it a better deal. It's not as common, looks better with the display caseback. 
I have both lol, so no bias.

In fact, I recommend you do the same and buy both!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> Clockwork Synergy has a set of 8 nylon/leather lined watch straps on clearance. Quick release pins, leather lined with a slight padding and a nice buckle and hardware. They are limited to 20mm and only 8 colors to choose from but for $42 it's hard to be too picky, the buckles are worth more than that. For you Big 10 grads that's only $5.25 per (Go Boilers). Mine came today and they are very nice and typical of the quality expected from CS.
> 
> https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/sale/nylon-leather-watch-bands-set/
> 
> ...


More sets for sale: https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/product-category/sale/

I have been very happy with their quality and customer service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

EA-Sport said:


> More sets for sale: https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/product-category/sale/
> 
> I have been very happy with their quality and customer service.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does anyone have the pic for quick-release side of these strap?


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

EA-Sport said:


> More sets for sale: https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/product-category/sale/
> 
> I have been very happy with their quality and customer service.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the grand mac meal costs more than 7 bucks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Damn you guys are real bad for me...I have 6 watches a comin, Watch tools, a couple of watch bands including a distressed brown leather, and a bunch of pins. I need a break from ya'll!!!!!


----------



## gzervali2006 (Jan 13, 2017)

That pepsi diver watch looks pretty neat


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Angela BOS, Bewell, Burei, Compadre, Curren, DOM, Guanqin, IK Colouring, Lotusman, Megir, NaviForce, Ochstin, Oulm, READ, ROSDN, Semdu, Skone, Tevise, Winner, Yazole and many more.

[URL="http://www.yoshop.com/channel/watch-c_195/?lkid=10404565"]*Coupon Codes* for *YoShop.com*

*Spring Big Sale: * $6 OFF $50+ with coupon "*spg6*" / $12 OFF $80+ with coupon "*spg12*" / $20 OFF $100+ with coupon "*spg20*".
Expires 29 March 2017

*Watches: * Enjoy free shipping and *$4 OFF $31+* with coupon "*WATCHYS*"
Expires 15March 2017


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sean779 said:


> Mod edit no politics.


Please shut up and leave politics out of my distraction from the outside world.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Damn you guys are real bad for me...I have 6 watches a comin, Watch tools, a couple of watch bands including a distressed brown leather, and a bunch of pins. I need a break from ya'll!!!!!


Get out while you can, close the browser and never return. It's the only way, quit cold turkey. Or stay and see your money disappear and your watch box over fill


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Maxy said:


> Does anyone have the pic for quick-release side of these strap?









like this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Please shut up and leave politics out of my distraction from the outside world.


That time has come and gone:


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Any codes for clockwork synergy?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

PetWatch said:


> Best price I've seen for Citizen BN0151-09L, $134.99.
> 
> Citizen Promaster Professional Diver Dark Blue Dial Mens Watch BN0151-09L | eBay


I am so weak. I had this one before and sold it. It has been back on my "Buy again" list but was trying to hold out until June or July.

And yes, this even beats Jomashop by about $15.

Looking forward to some blue eco-drive quartz goodness.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

cfcfan81 said:


> Any codes for clockwork synergy?


Nm, they don't work on sale items apparently.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

EA-Sport said:


> View attachment 11070554
> like this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks..helps!

- Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> That time has come and gone:


Politics aside, those watches look really crappy - worst than some junk I've seen on Ali*x*press...


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

Did you post the edox deal as well? 

7750 for 450, not too shabby.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

cuica said:


> Politics aside, those watches look really crappy - worst than some junk I've seen on Ali*x*press...


Tackymeter is right.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Stayclassycliff said:


> Did you post the edox deal as well?
> 
> 7750 for 450, not too shabby.


What deal is this?


----------



## Phariance (Dec 3, 2016)

Anyone know any current Christopher Ward coupon codes?


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

50SPRING17 and 100SPRING17 but do not work on clearance itens.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Massdrop is offering the Seiko SKX Core [Black or Pepsi] divers for :

SKX007K1 (on rubber) - $179.99
SKX009K1 (on rubber) - $179.99










SKX007K2 (on ss bracelet) - $189.99
SKX009K2 (on ss bracelet) - $189.99









*Specs*


Seiko
Models: SKX007K1, SKX007K2, SKX009K1, SKX009K2
Movement: 7S26 21-jewel automatic
21,600 bph
Crystal: Hardlex
40-hour power reserve
Screw-down crown at 4 o'clock
Screw-down caseback
Day/date window at 3 o'clock
120-click unidirectional, coin-edge bezel
Case width: 42 mm
Case thickness: 13.5
Lug width: 22 mm
Lug-to-lug width: 45 mm
Water resistance: 200 m

*Shipping*

All orders will be shipped by the vendor.
Estimated ship date is Mar 24, 2017.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

bocbass said:


> Here is the sandblasted Combat 7 on my 6.75 ish wrist.
> 
> View attachment 11055298


Are the links simple to remove? Hopefully they are not pin and collar?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Friction pins, easy as pie. Big fan of friction pins, no super glue or teeny collars.


----------



## andre68723 (Aug 24, 2015)

weissa said:


> Any thoughts on this one? Finding it really tempting.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Have the Silver Version, pretty dressy. Leather is quite stiff

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

While looking at the Fngeen above, I found this one. I bought it for $13.50, we'll see what I get...


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

swank said:


> While looking at the Fngeen above, I found this one. I bought it for $13.50, we'll see what I get...
> 
> View attachment 11074434


What's the date?


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

daschlag said:


> What's the date?


the 19.5th


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Not sure if I would want this but a 7750 Bulova Chrono for $425 shipped. I saw some wrist shots in Google Image and it looks better worn.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Stain...n_feature_browse-bin:379300011,p_8:2661606011


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

jcombs1 said:


> Ojibway Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Damn you guys are real bad for me...I have 6 watches a comin, Watch tools, a couple of watch bands including a distressed brown leather, and a bunch of pins. I need a break from ya'll!!!!!
> ...


True that. Every time I accidently view this thread I buy something new.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Momo Swiss quartz moon phase watch for $39.99. 38mm diameter.

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Momo Swiss quartz moon phase watch for $39.99. 38mm diameter.
> 
> JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


My wife has the white one. It's a big watch.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

fish70 said:


> Not sure if I would want this but a 7750 Bulova Chrono for $425 shipped. I saw some wrist shots in Google Image and it looks better worn.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Stain...n_feature_browse-bin:379300011,p_8:2661606011
> 
> View attachment 11074722


bulova accu swiss is definitely lowest priced swiss made automatic, chrono or not.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Momo Swiss quartz moon phase watch for $39.99. 38mm diameter.
> 
> JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


nice dial. but what are those zeroes on bazel?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

swank said:


> While looking at the Fngeen above, I found this one. I bought it for $13.50, we'll see what I get...
> 
> View attachment 11074434


that actually looks good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

bocbass said:


> Here is the sandblasted Combat 7 on my 6.75 ish wrist.
> 
> View attachment 11055298


nothing Luxury for a $250 watch, awkward. easily mistaken as a Seiko 5.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

juderiverman said:


> nothing Luxury for a $250 watch, awkward. easily mistaken as a Seiko 5.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Gee thanks for sharing your black heart with the world.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Alpina Smart Watch with bracelet for $267.46. By far the lowest I've seen. 2-year battery life is good for a smart watch.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Claude Bernard Swiss automatic watch for $170.99. I think these use ETA movements. Based on my experience, it's very likely that the watch is still in the protective plastic.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Please refrain from posting referral links. If you wish to post a link log-out of Massdrop first, then copy the URL.

The Admin


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

ToXic said:


> True that. Every time I accidently view this thread I buy something new.


Tell us about it. I keep saying to hell with these $100 - $200 watches, Ima buy me a $500+. I think everytime I see a great looking watch in these thread I will just drop $20 into a newly made watch account. In no time I will buy an even more sexah watch. It is bad enough now I have 2 $20 great deals coming, a Wenger heads up deal, a Vostok Amphibia, a $20 Soki sub to destroy and play with, as well as 2 frankenwatches from India!!!

STOP ME.....

Oh and am REAL close to firing away on the Seiko Core on Mossdrop as well my Tisell Sub waiting list Im on..

You guys are killing me....NO SELF CONTROL!!!!


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

juderiverman said:


> nothing Luxury for a $250 watch, awkward. easily mistaken as a Seiko 5.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Lots of watches are mistaken for what they aren't. Glycine Combat series aren't supposed to be luxury watches so why would you expect there to be anything luxury about it? Materials, fit and finish on the Glycine are better than a Seiko 5. Neither that Glycine or a Seiko 5 is a bad purchase. If you don't see any value in either at the available price then don't buy.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

juderiverman said:


> bulova accu swiss is definitely lowest priced swiss made automatic, chrono or not.


Say what? Above statement is just not true, not even close.

Victorinox 7750 Swiss Made chronos have been much less expensive recently


----------



## Phariance (Dec 3, 2016)

wishmann said:


> 50SPRING17 and 100SPRING17 but do not work on clearance itens.


Awesome thanks! Any idea when they expire?


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Phariance said:


> Awesome thanks! Any idea when they expire?


I have no idea.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Phariance said:


> Awesome thanks! Any idea when they expire?


March 31, 2017


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> Say what? Above statement is just not true, not even close.
> 
> Victorinox 7750 Swiss Made chronos have been much less expensive recently


The Bulovas have been around $300 for a long time now. Probably SW500 movements though.

Bulova Accutron Men's 65C116 Accu Swiss Tellaro Chronograph Automatic Watch | eBay

And then there was the Sturhrling for $225.


----------



## Ottski (Jul 14, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Tell us about it. I keep saying to hell with these $100 - $200 watches, Ima buy me a $500+. I think everytime I see a great looking watch in these thread I will just drop $20 into a newly made watch account. In no time I will buy an even more sexah watch. It is bad enough now I have 2 $20 great deals coming, a Wenger heads up deal, a Vostok Amphibia, a $20 Soki sub to destroy and play with....
> 
> You guys are killing me....NO SELF CONTROL!!!!


Where did you find the Amphibia for $20? I'd be all over that if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I wish as well...No sorry you missed a comma lol.



Ottski said:


> Where did you find the Amphibia for $20? I'd be all over that if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## Ottski (Jul 14, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I wish as well...No sorry you missed a comma lol.


Oh, <--- commas make a big difference! My bad! I'll admit I got a bit excited there for a minute though!


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

juderiverman said:


> nothing Luxury for a $250 watch, awkward. easily mistaken as a Seiko 5.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


While it may not be "Luxury", They are nothing alike..

anyone who knows anything about watches would not make that mistake.

Both are great watches in their own way with totally different features.


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

platinumEX said:


> How about an ETA 2824-2, 200M diver for $164.83 !?
> 
> It's a Swiss Legend Commander Limited Edition. It indeed has an ETA 2824-2. I bought one from SWI on Black Friday 2015 and had my watchmaker remove and install the movement in another watch. The case is big at 46mm and the lug width is 28mm!!
> 
> ...


I also snagged one from Amazon. Appears to be a decent enough watch for the price and having a spare 2824 around doesn't hurt my feelings at all. Best silicone rubber strap I have seen recently.

RMD

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

juderiverman said:


> nothing Luxury for a $250 watch, awkward. easily mistaken as a Seiko 5.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Visually that is relatively true. Even in the metal, it is extremely under-stated. That is its charm. On the wrist and in the finer details is where it shines as Swiss. One surprising detail that I found after removing the caseback was that this model is actually double-gasketed with a very nice thick metal movement spacer. Double-gaskets are something not only not found in any Seiko that I am aware of but right few Swiss pieces either.

Add: Photo: you can see the interior second gasket below recessed into the exceptionally thick and well-designed movement holder. this is a brilliant and unusual system. who would guess that inside this unassuming little 50meter watch are features that rival the very best of deep divers? (excuse terrible cellphone pic).


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

swank said:


> While looking at the Fngeen above, I found this one. I bought it for $13.50, we'll see what I get...
> 
> View attachment 11074434


At least there's somewhere to park your bike in the gap between the endlink and bracelet ;-)


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

GunWale said:


> Visually that is relatively true. Even in the metal, it is extremely under-stated. That is its charm. On the wrist and in the finer details is where it shines as Swiss. One surprising detail that I found after removing the caseback was that this model is actually double-gasketed with a very nice thick metal movement spacer. Double-gaskets are something not only not found in any Seiko that I am aware of but right few Swiss pieces either.


Double-gasket is cool. I could see the metal spacer through the display back which I thought was a nice touch of quality. My Hamilton just has a plastic spacer.


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Alpina Smart Watch with bracelet for $267.46. By far the lowest I've seen. 2-year battery life is good for a smart watch.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


Gone already :-/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Pass the Watch has the Orient Pro Saturation automatic diver with red dial, model SEL02003H0, for $836 with coupon code 'DEAL5'

A little 2% rebate from Be Frugal would take that to $819.28. I don't believe you'll find this under $1,000 anywhere else, even Japanese sites.

It's funny, because while this watch looks great, and is tricked out with all sorts of tooly, "true diver" doo-dads, isn't red like the worst color for a dive watch, in terms of visibility? Isn't red the first color to go underwater? Does anybody have any experience underwater with something like this? Does it appear as a black dial but is still legible? If that's the case, it would be fine. (Pffft... right. Like I'd do anything greater than possibly swim very much at the top of the water with this.)

https://www.passthewatch.com/mens-w...-diver-sel02003h0-stainless-steel-men-s-watch


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

Just curious, Where else do you guys find watch deals? for me probably 90% this thread(thank you guys, you're awesome), then emails from the brands, then random finds on ebay/amazon.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

GunWale said:


> Visually that is relatively true. Even in the metal, it is extremely under-stated. That is its charm. On the wrist and in the finer details is where it shines as Swiss. One surprising detail that I found after removing the caseback was that this model is actually double-gasketed with a very nice thick metal movement spacer. Double-gaskets are something not only not found in any Seiko that I am aware of but right few Swiss pieces either.
> 
> Add: Photo: you can see the interior second gasket below recessed into the exceptionally thick and well-designed movement holder. this is a brilliant and unusual system. who would guess that inside this unassuming little 50meter watch are features that rival the very best of deep divers? (excuse terrible cellphone pic).


I'm very impressed with these sandblasted Glycines, subtleties of design. I don't see any Seiko 5 in them.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Sean779 said:


> I'm very impressed with these sandblasted Glycines, subtleties of design. I don't see any Seiko 5 in them.


I found this in another thread, not sure what rhodium is or a cote de Geneve finish is but it sounds good. I do know what a Cote de Pablo is . The GL224 is in the Combat 7.









Originally Posted by *Don Logan* 
_

Specifically the Glycine GL224 uses a Elabore grade ETA 2824-2 movement as its chassis. It comes with a custom engraved rotor, improved ball bearings, a rhodium coated mainplate and cote de Geneve finish.

These watches at these current price simply will not last. And from the looks of it we might have already seen its peak. I don't care which logo it has. The whole logo debate might be the geekiest much ado about nothing debate I have ever read on this website.

If you have been on the fence about this brand there will never be a better time to get off of it then now._


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> The whole logo debate might be the geekiest much ado about nothing debate I have ever read on this website.


I'm struggling to find worse.

It's actually embarrassing. I try to get friends and coworkers to join all the time. This stupid logo issue is not something I'd want them to see.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Got the strap version in the mail today. Just needs a nicer band. I am very pleased.


----------



## TRANCE (Mar 2, 2017)

Frederique Constant modified ETA7753, used-like new in box $597 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GV303C/


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

TRANCE said:


> Frederique Constant modified ETA7753, used-like new in box $597 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GV303C/
> 
> View attachment 11086114


HEADS UP... Bought one and returned it.

The chrono hand didn't reset to zero. It was a second to the left. Also, the rotor isn't the cool one shown in the 360* video, it was just a regular FC signed rotor.


----------



## TRANCE (Mar 2, 2017)

platinumEX said:


> HEADS UP... Bought one and returned it.
> 
> The chrono hand didn't reset to zero. It was a second to the left. Also, the rotor isn't the cool one shown in the 360* video, it was just a regular FC signed rotor.


Yeah I noticed another review also mentioned it didn't come with the cool rotor, that's the only thing stopping me from purchasing, such a shame.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Heads up!

If you are an international buyer or just don't want to mess with return - *stay away from areatrend* - areatrend on eBay
They have deals time to time. I've bought two mid level $100-150 quartz watches from them - first one turned out to be a store display with minor wear and no papers. (Wasn't described so). Price was ok so I ignored.

Second was faulty/broken - dial was loose and broken and blocked hands (wasn't broken on the way since I received another watches in the parcel even automatic, but even areatrend package was most simple - just a box with no padding...)

I asked for a refund/repair refund/partial refund/discount - my local watchshop estimated $20-40 in repair. They refused.

I asked if I could have a discount code on this amount (40$) of my future purchase of 500$+ watch just as an excuse - they said that they don't give any discounts and it is not possible. (!!!!!) They suggested to send watch to them with $30 deposit first and pay for shipping both ways or to repair the watch by myself and I will loose their warranty, and left a chat.

Nice shop such a great service! Very disappointed.
Even WOW-Watchery was better at this.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

I think the best deals, by far, have been the Amazon Warehouse. I've personally bought a lot of incredible watches from them at an average of $1,000 less than Joma prices, all in seemingly brand new in box condition. But I think that run is over. I see very few new deals there - instead they seem to be selling them pre-owned on Amazon for much higher prices.


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

jk1492 said:


> I think the best deals, by far, have been the Amazon Warehouse. I've personally bought a lot of incredible watches from them at an average of $1,000 less than Joma prices, all in seemingly brand new in box condition. But I think that run is over. I see very few new deals there - instead they seem to be selling them pre-owned on Amazon for much higher prices.


Or returns that were sent back for being defective.


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

jk1492 said:


> I think the best deals, by far, have been the Amazon Warehouse. I've personally bought a lot of incredible watches from them at an average of $1,000 less than Joma prices, all in seemingly brand new in box condition. But I think that run is over. I see very few new deals there - instead they seem to be selling them pre-owned on Amazon for much higher prices.


Or returns that were sent back for being defective.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Limeybastard said:


> Or returns that were sent back for being defective.


I've had about 80-90% success with Amazon Warehouse. If it is defective, just send it back.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

RyanD said:


> I've had about 80-90% success with Amazon Warehouse. If it is defective, just send it back.


yeah, I've had one nice watch defective (a Baume dress watch) and one cheapo watch defective (a Stuhrling skeleton). The others have been in BNIB condition. I bought an Omega AT for $2K that goes for about $3.5K on Joma, a Baume capeland chrono that goes for about $1,900 on Joma for less than $800, etc.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

jk1492 said:


> RyanD said:
> 
> 
> > I've had about 80-90% success with Amazon Warehouse. If it is defective, just send it back.
> ...


How do you find them


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> I've had about 80-90% success with Amazon Warehouse. If it is defective, just send it back.


I tend to think very carefully before sending stuff back these days since I read they ban people who costs them money. meaning I'd rather buy new perhaps on certain items so I won't be disappointed to send back.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Limeybastard said:


> I tend to think very carefully before sending stuff back these days since I read they ban people who costs them money. meaning I'd rather buy new perhaps on certain items so I won't be disappointed to send back.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


It happened to me. I used to buy stuff from Amazon, including watches, and returned them if I didn't like the watches. One day, I received an email from Amazon warning me that I had too many returns. Since then, I have been very careful to limit my purchase.


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

I think there is a big difference between returning defective watches and watches you just didnt like on arrival (especially if you do such tricks regularly and intentionally).
There were some Amazon Warehouse deals which hard to beat...


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

right_hook said:


> I think there is a big difference between returning defective watches and watches you just didnt like on arrival (especially if you do such tricks regularly and intentionally).
> There were some Amazon Warehouse deals which hard to beat...


 Very true. I ordered a couple of non-watch things from Amazon Warehouse. The first one showed up about 3 weeks late..I had bought another item so that was a mess (too heavy and large and a hassle to return). But I ordered some electronics for my old truck..supposed to be damaged box, scratched item..etc but it looks perfect - no box damage even and saved a pile!


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

Amazon Warehouse deal*

Victorinox Men's 241620 AirBoss
*Used - Very Good (small scratches on the body. small scratches on the watch band. Item is in original packaging, but packaging has damage).

*
$566.51

**https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-2...=1488832194&sr=1-25&keywords=victorinox+watch

*


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

right_hook said:


> Amazon Warehouse deal*
> 
> Victorinox Men's 241620 AirBoss
> *Used - Very Good (small scratches on the body. small scratches on the watch band. Item is in original packaging, but packaging has damage).
> ...


I have the 2-hand version of that. The raised numerals and their coloring give it a really cool 3D pop out appearance.


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

TOM has some pretty good deals on a number of models of Revue Thommen watches for the next 24 hours.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Watchgooroo just listed a bunch of Glycines, mostly Combat 42/43mm models, with Buy It Now prices as low as $259.99 delivered. Not quite as good as the last deal for $229, but now there's some selection. For the uninitiated, this is an AD, so full factory warranty as well.

http://stores.ebay.com/watchgooroo/_i.html?_dmd=1&_nkw=glycine&_sop=10&rt=nc

I like the looks of this one in particular:


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

mikksteel said:


> Watchgooroo just listed a bunch of Glycines, mostly Combat 42/43mm models, with Buy It Now prices as low as $259.99 delivered. Not quite as good as the last deal for $229, but now there's some selection. For the uninitiated, this is an AD, so full factory warranty as well.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/watchgooroo/_i.html?_dmd=1&_nkw=glycine&_sop=10&rt=nc
> 
> I like the looks of this one in particular:


Hi, cheers for spotting that! To anyone considering getting one, note that the previous Glycine deal @ $229 also started out @ $259 and then came down so you might want to wait a bit before jumping in.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Good to know. Now I just want some of the 36mm models to drop this low. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

So last week I received the pro pilot GMT order from vipoutlet, except it isnt:









I'm assuming it's probably a listing error and they no longer offer the GMT version. For $780 I'm considering keeping it, while it's not a bad deal but I couldn't help but comparing to last BF, where the same watch could be had for $500 and change.For it has going for it's a more desirable size of 41mm, and the olive strap which is the model on my radar for a long time. Serendipity or not in some part I still think for the same price, the GMT would had offered me a better value.
So should I keep it? Thoughts?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

uyebsk said:


> So last week I received the pro pilot GMT order from vipoutlet, except it isnt:
> 
> View attachment 11092658
> 
> ...


If you like it, definitely keep it.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If you can handle the two-tone model, this Bulova Precisionist 98B268 is a fantastic deal at $105.99. I have the all-black version and it's one of my favorite dressy watches. That smooth-moving second hand is mesmerizing; smoother than any 28,800-beat automatic I own.

Bulova Men's 98B268 Precisionist Quartz Black Dial Two Tone Bracelet Watch | eBay


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Got my Combat 7 from the gooroo and I'm pretty pleased. Liking the sandblasted. It definitely gives it a different look. Leaving it as is for now to make sure everything is normal. So far can't beat it for $229.



















Oh and it's kind of weird that I've read for others it hasn't been on the pillow when shipped. Mine wasn't either. Glad it wasn't damaged.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

uyebsk said:


> So last week I received the pro pilot GMT order from vipoutlet, except it isnt:
> 
> I'm assuming it's probably a listing error and they no longer offer the GMT version. For $780 I'm considering keeping it, while it's not a bad deal but I couldn't help but comparing to last BF, where the same watch could be had for $500 and change.For it has going for it's a more desirable size of 41mm, and the olive strap which is the model on my radar for a long time. Serendipity or not in some part I still think for the same price, the GMT would had offered me a better value.
> So should I keep it? Thoughts?


While you're deciding to keep it or not fire off their customer service an email and see if they'll refund a bit if you keep it.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

mikksteel said:


> Watchgooroo just listed a bunch of Glycines, mostly Combat 42/43mm models, with Buy It Now prices as low as $259.99 delivered. Not quite as good as the last deal for $229, but now there's some selection. For the uninitiated, this is an AD, so full factory warranty as well.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/watchgooroo/_i.html?_dmd=1&_nkw=glycine&_sop=10&rt=nc
> 
> ...


i bought this one last week for the same price, at the time they would not go down to match the one with the white seconds hand. it should have been delivered today, but is now waiting for me to sign for it at the post office. glad it did not just go lower that i paid last week, i guess i better keep an eye on it for a little while.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

tylehman said:


> i bought this one last week for the same price, at the time they would not go down to match the one with the white seconds hand. it should have been delivered today, but is now waiting for me to sign for it at the post office. glad it did not just go lower that i paid last week, i guess i better keep an eye on it for a little while.


Who knows what they'll do but with only 10 available they probably won't go lower than $259.99 assuming they don't have more of them.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

impetusera said:


> Who knows what they'll do but with only 10 available they probably won't go lower than $259.99 assuming they don't have more of them.


in the old listing they adjusted the quantity several times over the 4 months it was up, so they were always adding more every now and then and keeping it around 10 i think. 
who knows how many they really have, but they sold over 130 of the white handed ones.


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

juderiverman said:


> bocbass said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the sandblasted Combat 7 on my 6.75 ish wrist.
> ...


To each his own. I didn't buy it as a luxury watch, but I'll consult you on future purchases.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Bulova Accutron II Moonview Black Leather Strap Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J351XCM/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_bWIVybP6F3DXM
Down to $89


----------



## madscientist24 (Feb 27, 2017)

Kluver said:


> Got my Combat 7 from the gooroo and I'm pretty pleased. Liking the sandblasted. It definitely gives it a different look. Leaving it as is for now to make sure everything is normal. So far can't beat it for $229.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, mine came in off the pillow with a small scuff. Trying to talk to watch gooroo to see if I return it or what.

The watch has a very nice quality feel to it, hefty and nicely finished (with that sandblasted finish). It is somewhat aesthetically mild though. But, man, the finish looks like it can get scuffed and scratched easily. Regardless, I'm not a fan of receiving a scuffed new watch, so I have to see how this turns out.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> So last week I received the pro pilot GMT order from vipoutlet, except it isnt:
> 
> View attachment 11092658
> 
> ...


As long as you like it, I would keep it!

It's a great size..I love mine!


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

bocbass said:


> To each his own. I didn't buy it as a luxury watch, but I'll consult you on future purchases.


On a personal level, luxury is defined by the owner and their price point. For some folks, a bead-blasted watch costing $250 is luxury, especially if they earn less than $53,013 a year, the median household income for the United States (as of 2014). For others, not so much.

Either way, what matters is if you enjoy it.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

KirS124 said:


> Heads up!
> 
> If you are an international buyer or just don't want to mess with return - *stay away from areatrend* - areatrend on eBay
> They have deals time to time. I've bought two mid level $100-150 quartz watches from them - first one turned out to be a store display with minor wear and no papers. (Wasn't described so). Price was ok so I ignored.
> ...


I had same experience with areatrend. I bought a watch which was like 30% off then anywhere else so i thought i got a good deal. Upon receiving, the case was dirty, old which was not an issue since i toss watch cases in my drawer and forget them. But inside the box in plastic baggie was 6 links removed from the band. So it was clearly a customer returned item. Their customer rep gave me hard time and when finally i did get my refund after returning watch using the rma label they took off like 8 bucks for shipping from my refund. It really ticked me off. I sent a long email and told em i would dispute the $8 to paypal because even tho it was not a big amount i should not have paid for shipping a used item which they sent me. They refunded my full amount but instead of being sorry their last email was arrogantly telling me "You are getting full refund but we don't sell customer returned items" basically calling me a liar. Never again buying from them no matter how great a deal they have on anything.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Bulova Mens 98B154 Solano Marine Star $109.99* on Shnoop.com



*BULOVA 98B103 MARINE STAR *CHRONOGRAPH BLACK LEATHER WATCH *$139.99* at BlingDaily.com











*Pulsar Chronographs for $39.99*
*Pulsar **PF8397 *Silver Tone 50M Stainless Steel Chronograph Blue Dial Watch










*Pulsar PT3207* Men's Analog Active Sport Watch *$39.99*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Seiko SSC095* Solar Collection Chronograph Dual Time Black Ion Finish Stainless Steel Men's Watch
*$99.99* at Shnoop.com











or *Seiko Men's SSC287 *Recraft Black Stainless Steel Solar-Powered Chronograph *$99.99*


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

madscientist24 said:


> Yep, mine came in off the pillow with a small scuff. Trying to talk to watch gooroo to see if I return it or what.
> 
> The watch has a very nice quality feel to it, hefty and nicely finished (with that sandblasted finish). It is somewhat aesthetically mild though. But, man, the finish looks like it can get scuffed and scratched easily. Regardless, I'm not a fan of receiving a scuffed new watch, so I have to see how this turns out.


Let us know how you get on. Good luck.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

madscientist24 said:


> Yep, mine came in off the pillow with a small scuff. Trying to talk to watch gooroo to see if I return it or what.
> 
> The watch has a very nice quality feel to it, hefty and nicely finished (with that sandblasted finish). It is somewhat aesthetically mild though. But, man, the finish looks like it can get scuffed and scratched easily. Regardless, I'm not a fan of receiving a scuffed new watch, so I have to see how this turns out.


Waiting for mine. I assume the crown is a push/pull, with no screw down?

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Gooroo has this on Ebay for 269.

Haven't seen much lower.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*GUANQIN GQ13007* Male Quartz Watch - *$17.62* at Gearbest.com w/free shipping
316L *stainless steel 40mm case*, *sapphire crystal*, leather band, small seconds, *100M WR*, sunburst dial, luminous hands


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

bigduke6 said:


> Waiting for mine. I assume the crown is a push/pull, with no screw down?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is correct.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

madscientist24 said:


> Yep, mine came in off the pillow with a small scuff. Trying to talk to watch gooroo to see if I return it or what.
> 
> The watch has a very nice quality feel to it, hefty and nicely finished (with that sandblasted finish). It is somewhat aesthetically mild though. But, man, the finish looks like it can get scuffed and scratched easily. Regardless, I'm not a fan of receiving a scuffed new watch, so I have to see how this turns out.


I actually haven't seen 1 person say they have had it secured on the pillow, which normally wouldn't be talked about, but in this case......

Yea I would definitely talk to her, she will probably help you out. Have heard good things. I would ask for another with maybe partial refund and see what she says. Might get lucky!

It is a pretty mild look compared to some of my others, but I think that's why I like it. Think a nice tan leather strap would go well with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRANCE (Mar 2, 2017)

bigduke6 said:


> Gooroo has this on Ebay for 269.


I _really_ love the white, green, rose gold, brown leather combination, but I have 6.5" wrist so probably couldn't pull off the 44mm case. Anyone know any similar color/designs in 39-42mm?


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Claude Bernard Swiss automatic watch for $170.99. I think these use ETA movements. Based on my experience, it's very likely that the watch is still in the protective plastic.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


 Very interesting specs for a dress watch. 100m water resistance!


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Kluver said:


> I actually haven't seen 1 person say they have had it secured on the pillow, which normally wouldn't be talked about, but in this case......
> 
> Yea I would definitely talk to her, she will probably help you out. Have heard good things. I would ask for another with maybe partial refund and see what she says. Might get lucky!
> 
> ...


Mine was attached to the pillow but it was flopping around. It doesn't have a tight grab on the pillow and the pillow doesn't hold position well in the slot.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Kluver said:


> I actually haven't seen 1 person say they have had it secured on the pillow, which normally wouldn't be talked about, but in this case......
> 
> Yea I would definitely talk to her, she will probably help you out. Have heard good things. I would ask for another with maybe partial refund and see what she says. Might get lucky!
> 
> ...


I must be the outlier, watch was securely on the pillow and the packaging was perfect. All plastic was attached, and the box is nice. It was the new logo box, tag, etc but it's in a closet now, so. The Combat 7 is nice enough that I am considering selling a few watches that I thought I would never sell, heresy, I know.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

impetusera said:


> Mine was attached to the pillow but it was flopping around. It doesn't have a tight grab on the pillow and the pillow doesn't hold position well in the slot.


Many watch boxes are not designed for shipping. Tissot is probably the worst. I learned from a dealer to stuff bubble wrap on top of the watch so that it can't move around during shipping.

I recently received a watch that really beat up the inside of the box during shipping. It looked like it had tried to claw its way out. The watch itself was fine though.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> I must be the outlier, watch was securely on the pillow and the packaging was perfect. All plastic was attached, and the box is nice. It was the new logo box, tag, etc but it's in a closet now, so. The Combat 7 is nice enough that I am considering selling a few watches that I thought I would never sell, heresy, I know.


Well there is you and impet that both have had it secured. It's just not a conversation that should ever have to be talked about, lol.

Everything was normal with mine, no dings, dents, etc. all plastic on it. Mine is also all new logos, except for the watch itself.

Set it about 4pm yesterday and 12hrs later it was about +5secs. Out of town for a week so I cannot keep an eye on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Kluver said:


> Well there is you and impet that both have had it secured. It's just not a conversation that should ever have to be talked about, lol.
> 
> Everything was normal with mine, no dings, dents, etc. all plastic on it. Mine is also all new logos, except for the watch itself.
> 
> ...


I don't think I've ever got a watch that was dislodged from the pillow. Some just fit tighter all around than others. Any I sell I add bubble wrap if I can shake the box and hear the watch rattle around inside. Mine indicated +10 seconds on the timegrapher and letting it sit 24 hours it was +10.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

LOL, now it's the pillow. $600-$700 watch for $229 and people are up in arms over the pillow it came on.

Folks, the bead blasted case and bracelet will show wear easily anyway. That's the whole point. Toolish beater, but a Swiss made bargain. 

Just wear the damn thing and enjoy it. Good God.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> LOL, now it's the pillow. $600-$700 watch for $229 and people are up in arms over the pillow it came on.
> 
> Folks, the bead blasted case and bracelet will show wear easily anyway. That's the whole point. Toolish beater, but a Swiss made bargain.
> 
> Just wear the damn thing and enjoy it. Good God.


And common sense attempts to make a comeback, this time by teaming up with rational thought! Tough battle ahead though..... entitlement and self victimization have a deep stranglehold on society.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> LOL, now it's the pillow. $600-$700 watch for $229 and people are up in arms over the pillow it came on.
> 
> Folks, the bead blasted case and bracelet will show wear easily anyway. That's the whole point. Toolish beater, but a Swiss made bargain.
> 
> Just wear the damn thing and enjoy it. Good God.


Dog days in the Heads Up thread. Few bargains, Nonstop GooRoo, and now pillow talk. Coming soon: A new round of Chris Ward delivery drama.


----------



## madscientist24 (Feb 27, 2017)

Amazon lightning deal, Victorinox 241677 Swiss quartz and sapphire crystal at $95.

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-2..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=52Z49B34XANDFDE18271


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Not sure anybody was really complaining about the pillow. Just simple conversation. So calm your tits fellas.  Just said it was weird.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

RyanD said:


> impetusera said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was attached to the pillow but it was flopping around. It doesn't have a tight grab on the pillow and the pillow doesn't hold position well in the slot.
> ...


When I ship watches I stuff a microfibre cloth in the box to keep them suspended. I've had a buyer mention "box got beat to crap by the currier, but watch was fine due to your packing skills" haha

And who doesn't like a free cleaning cloth with their new watch!


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

madscientist24 said:


> Amazon lightning deal, Victorinox 241677 Swiss quartz and sapphire crystal at $95.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-2..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=52Z49B34XANDFDE18271


Very tempting though I don't like bracelets without end links and and a plastic bezel sounds cheap. Victorinox has nice anti reflective sapphire and that dial probably looks killer. I've bought from Dexclusive before without issue also.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

There's an Omega Racing Speedmaster automatic on Amazon Warehouse for $2250, the yellow/black color scheme doesn't do it for me but that's a pretty good price.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...r=1-1&keywords=automatic+watch&condition=used


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Massdrop has the Orient Monarch for $169.99.

After shipping, and probably tax, it is the same as what's offered by longisland watch ($179) but it seems that they're out of stock. So this may be a good alternative for someone.








The white with the blue hands looks nice. Anyone has one/know how the blue hands look in real life?

Cheers.

*<PLEASE REFRAIN FROM POSTING REFERRAL LINKS -Admin>*


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> LOL, now it's the pillow. $600-$700 watch for $229 and people are up in arms over the pillow it came on.
> 
> Folks, the bead blasted case and bracelet will show wear easily anyway. That's the whole point. Toolish beater, but a Swiss made bargain.
> 
> Just wear the damn thing and enjoy it. Good God.


Packaging is important - it's not about only the case damage, but also the movement if it is mechanical - it can be damaged easily if box is plastic inside. 
AD watch shops get the watch/box/documents all separately (mostly, but depends on the manufacturer)
And To my experience most online stores are not about to pack the watch carefully.

I agree that Tissot boxes are far the worst, but they look quite creative at the same time!)
US Certina boxes are cool - EU|RU version is terrible - just bold plastic.
Hamy boxes look cheap( Union are the greatest from mid/entry level swatch group brands.


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> Massdrop has the Orient Monarch for $169.99.
> 
> After shipping, and probably tax, it is the same as what's offered by longisland watch ($179) but it seems that they're out of stock. So this may be a good alternative for someone.
> 
> ...


I have one with the white dial and blue hands. It is a beautiful watch in the flesh. It definitely punches above its weight class.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

UK Deal

Amazon UK have some good prices on Swiss Military Hanowa watches at the moment.

Not come across this brand before but the 'Airborne' pilot style seems particularly good value for the specs.









All stainless steel case, Ronda 505 quartz movement, sapphire crystal, fabric/leather strap and 5 year warranty for £55. Four different colours available.









They also have the chrono version on leather or a bracelet for £79


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Zenith Stratos

$3695 w/ code AFFPRIM3695.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/z...s+LLC&LinkName=Ashford+Catalog&PubCID=1122587


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hamilton Pioneer Small Seconds

$549 w/ code AFFPIONEER549

Beautiful watch.

http://www.ashford.com/us/H78415733...+-+Hamilton+H78415733+for+$549&PubCID=1932205


----------



## r-gordon-7 (Dec 6, 2016)

Packing is indeed important... A few weeks ago, I ordered a Citizen A9010-52E for $225 from Amazon, after seeing the deal posted here on this thread. Unfortunately, I had to return it for a replacement - and the replacement arrived this past weekend. The replacement was sent by Amazon inside a large shipping box along with a number of heavy books and some oddly shaped other items, all from several unrelated orders I had previously placed with Amazon. The shipping box was much bigger than it needed to be, and although there was some plastic "bubble cushion" in the shipping box, there wasn't nearly enough to hold all the contents in place – or to protect the watch box from the other contents of the shipping box. So, when I opened the shipping box, the first thing I saw was the sorry state of what was left of the watch box's thin white outer cardboard sleeve and the thin black cardboard box inside the sleeve. Both were in pretty tattered & torn shape from the lack of adequately secure packing inside the shipping box. But luckily, when I removed the cardboard sleeve and opened the watch's cardboard box, I discovered that the watch’s very stiff cylindrical box, inside the outer thin cardboard box & sleeve, was fully intact and that the watch inside the cylindrical box was fine - still perfectly in place on its cushion, with the cushion still in its form-fitted slot inside the cylindrical box. So, yes, packing is indeed very important...


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Kluver said:


> I actually haven't seen 1 person say they have had it secured on the pillow, which normally wouldn't be talked about, but in this case......
> 
> Yea I would definitely talk to her, she will probably help you out. Have heard good things. I would ask for another with maybe partial refund and see what she says. Might get lucky!
> 
> ...


When mine arrived (no, it wasn't on the pillow, for those keeping track), I was a little surprised to realize that I didn't really like the bracelet... but putting on a leather strap made all the difference - really like it like this:


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

tissotguy said:


> Massdrop has the Orient Monarch for $169.99.
> 
> After shipping, and probably tax, it is the same as what's offered by longisland watch ($179) but it seems that they're out of stock. So this may be a good alternative for someone.
> 
> ...


I have the white dial version as well. The dial is more of a light campaign color which suits the style well. I can't tell if the hands are heat blued or painted but they have a sparkling reflective nature to them that looks really good.


----------



## Lrmadsen (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't have any money, but I sure wish someone would come up with a great deal that I can't refuse!!


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Lrmadsen said:


> I don't have any money, but I sure wish someone would come up with a great deal that I can't refuse!!


Maybe that someone...is you!

(Clone High reference for the 0.00000000000000000000000001% of people who have watched it)


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Wenger-77070...11&refinements=p_85:2470955011,p_8:2661607011

How about this Wenger quartz GMT with sapphire crystal for $66.14?


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Kluver said:


> I actually haven't seen 1 person say they have had it secured on the pillow, which normally wouldn't be talked about, but in this case......
> 
> Yea I would definitely talk to her, she will probably help you out. Have heard good things. I would ask for another with maybe partial refund and see what she says. Might get lucky!
> 
> ...


 You won't find many Glycines on a pillow. Don't you know that they get more done by 09:00 a.m. than many watches accomplish by noon? Especially the Combat series.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Wiggy999 said:


> You won't find many Glycines on a pillow. Don't you know that they get more done by 09:00 a.m. than many watches accomplish by noon? Especially the Combat series.


I don't know. Some of those airman 24hr watches only do half what others do


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I must admit, FC's designs are classy af. 18kt solid rose gold, sunburst dial, no second hand, stick hour markers, thin case that tapers down to the back. As far as gold dress watches go, I don't see how it could be any better.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Lrmadsen said:


> I don't have any money, but I sure wish someone would come up with a great deal that I can't refuse!!


Lets see if I can help you out, lol:

*Invicta Men's 17041 Pro Diver "pepsi" bezel via Amazon Warehouse deals $47.78 very good condition*









*Frederique Constant Men's FC703S3S6 Slim Line Analog Display Swiss Automatic Black Watch via Amazon Warehouse deals, $978 good condition (might be like new) MSRP almost $4000! In house movment w/ moonphase complication for under one grand!*















*TAG Heuer Men's WAZ2113.BA0875 Stainless Steel Automatic Watch via Amazon Warehouse deals $872.94 in very good condition!*









*Fossil FSW1004 Swiss FS-5 Series Automatic Leather Watch for $188 via Amazon Warehouse deals in very good condition! Contains the swiss made STP1-11 movement.*


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

bigduke6 said:


> Gooroo has this on Ebay for 269.
> 
> Haven't seen much lower.
> 
> ...


Now why'd you have to go and post that?

I've been watching that one for ages for my California dial fixation, and after buying too many watches this month, I said I'd stop for a little while, even though I don't have one in white. Sigh... Trigger pulled.

I'm really going to stop now. I'll only browse the bargain thread. No more impulse buys. None. Really.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

MaxIcon said:


> Now why'd you have to go and post that?
> 
> I've been watching that one for ages for my California dial fixation, and after buying too many watches this month, I said I'd stop for a little while, even though I don't have one in white. Sigh... Trigger pulled.
> 
> I'm really going to stop now. I'll only browse the bargain thread. No more impulse buys. None. Really.


Resistance is futile.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

impetusera said:


> View attachment 11103994
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Wenger-77070...11&refinements=p_85:2470955011,p_8:2661607011
> 
> How about this Wenger quartz GMT with sapphire crystal for $66.14?


So tempting. The black version is more than 2X the price.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Great looking watch if you willing to accept factory refub with warranty, $66 can't go wrong with this one. 
http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=111840737663


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> So tempting. The black version is more than 2X the price.


Don't know how I feel about the strap, would prefer the bracelet version but the watch overall is rather decent looking.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

impetusera said:


> View attachment 11103994
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Wenger-77070...11&refinements=p_85:2470955011,p_8:2661607011
> 
> How about this Wenger quartz GMT with sapphire crystal for $66.14?


$63 at CWS! Nice looking watch.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...k-silicone-strap-men-s-watch-77070.html#img-0

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bcameron3610 (Nov 15, 2015)

jaeva said:


> When mine arrived (no, it wasn't on the pillow, for those keeping track), I was a little surprised to realize that I didn't really like the bracelet... but putting on a leather strap made all the difference - really like it like this:
> 
> View attachment 11103162
> 
> View attachment 11103178


And that is getting me close to pulling the trigger. What band is that?


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

crysman2000 said:


> Lets see if I can help you out, lol:
> 
> *Invicta Men's 17041 Pro Diver "pepsi" bezel via Amazon Warehouse deals $47.78 very good condition*
> 
> ...


yeah, please buy the Frederique or I will!


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

The Citizen NH8380 46 mm 100m WR dive watch is back in stock at duty free island shop. $130 for the black or the blue, $10 more for black IP.

Citizen NH8380-15E NH8380-15EB Automatic 100m Black Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> Hamilton Pioneer Small Seconds
> 
> $549 w/ code AFFPIONEER549
> 
> ...


Love the hands on this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

i received this today

it is the model with the red seconds hand (or maybe fluorescent orange) that they have for $259 now. i like that the numbers are a little bolder and maybe of a little more vintage color. the colored seconds hand really pops in the sunlight.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

jk1492 said:


> yeah, please buy the Frederique or I will!


OP states it "might be like new", but the condition description clearly states otherwise: "visible scratches on the body. visible scratches on the watch band. Item is in original packaging, but packaging has damage". Just trying to be sure your expectations are realistic if you go ahead with this purchase.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

tylehman said:


> i received this today
> 
> it is the model with the red seconds hand (or maybe fluorescent orange) that they have for $259 now. i like that the numbers are a little bolder and maybe of a little more vintage color. the colored seconds hand really pops in the sunlight.


Are the numerals lumed or just the pips along the outside?


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

impetusera said:


> Are the numerals lumed or just the pips along the outside?


Yes! Lume shot please!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

OfficerCamp said:


> Yes! Lume shot please!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/glycine-combat-07-a-3894930.html#post37079690

Polished version but looks like pips and numerals are lumed.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

impetusera said:


> Are the numerals lumed or just the pips along the outside?


the number and the pips, here is a picture, but i have to admit it is augmented with a UV light. i will see how it hold up tonight, but i really am afraid that may not last the night. my airman 18 fades quickly, but the hands seem to last longer, so with this i may still be able to know the time in the early morning.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

audio.bill said:


> OP states it "might be like new", but the condition description clearly states otherwise: "visible scratches on the body. visible scratches on the watch band. Item is in original packaging, but packaging has damage". Just trying to be sure your expectations are realistic if you go ahead with this purchase.


I've bought 5+ watches off Amazon Warehouse. The next scratch I see, or ANYTHING wrong with the packaging, will be the first. I have had a watch not keep time, though!


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

jaeva said:


> Cheapest Blue Lagoon turtle... err... Samurai I've seen... 364.46 euros
> 
> https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/se...-lagoon-srpb09k1-limited-edition-p-89105.html
> 
> ...





sleepyinnaptown said:


> Great price, looks like it's shipping around 03/24/17. No concerns ordering from this site?





jaeva said:


> I've also ordered from the site, but haven't received anything yet; having said that, I've had a number of interactions with them (thanks to my weak Spanish, I messed up slightly in placing the order) and they have come across as professional.
> 
> As with many things, over time the price may well go down... but these prices are quite a bit cheaper than the next best prices I've been able to find at the moment.


The Blue Lagoon Turtle arrived... looks great!


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

jk1492 said:


> I've bought 5+ watches off Amazon Warehouse. The next scratch I see, or ANYTHING wrong with the packaging, will be the first. I have had a watch not keep time, though!


Glad that you've had such positive experiences with your previous purchases, but were any of them described as having visible scratches like this one clearly is? TIA


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

jaeva said:


> The Blue Lagoon Turtle arrived... looks great!
> 
> View attachment 11106186












Arrived from Espana last night. I see they are going for similar prices on ebay now.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the inputs everyone so I've decided to keep the ORIS pro-pilot non-GMT. Shockingly both the queen/princess of the house like it as well, that's a first (hopefully not the last).


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

MaxIcon said:


> Here's my Incursore 44mm on my 6.75" wrist. It's right at the limit for me, but I've got a small collection of California dials going, so I grabbed one when the price was right. I think I've got too many watches...
> View attachment 11054978


What's in your California dials collection? If you don't mind sharing


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

audio.bill said:


> Glad that you've had such positive experiences with your previous purchases, but were any of them described as having visible scratches like this one clearly is? TIA


Yeah, they typically say that. Some guy in a warehouse has two or three choices to list and these guys know nothing about watches. I've seen no difference between good and very good.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

bcameron3610 said:


> And that is getting me close to pulling the trigger. What band is that?


Unfortunately, its just a leather band I had lying around - I don't specifically remember where it came from.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

audio.bill said:


> OP states it "might be like new", but the condition description clearly states otherwise: "visible scratches on the body. visible scratches on the watch band. Item is in original packaging, but packaging has damage". Just trying to be sure your expectations are realistic if you go ahead with this purchase.


see below. Previous amazon warehouse watch purchases that stated were in good condition came in NEW condition. Not one scratch or dent or anything with plastic covering still on.



jk1492 said:


> I've bought 5+ watches off Amazon Warehouse. The next scratch I see, or ANYTHING wrong with the packaging, will be the first. I have had a watch not keep time, though!





jk1492 said:


> Yeah, they typically say that. Some guy in a warehouse has two or three choices to list and these guys know nothing about watches. I've seen no difference between good and very good.


----------



## Sterimar (Jan 4, 2017)

RyanD said:


> I must admit, FC's designs are classy af. 18kt solid rose gold, sunburst dial, no second hand, stick hour markers, thin case that tapers down to the back. As far as gold dress watches go, I don't see how it could be any better.
> 
> View attachment 11104370


Very nice Frederique Constant dress watch. My favourite is the FC Classic Moonphase Automatic (FC-715V4H4). 
It's going for around USD2300+ on eBay now.
Jomashop was selling at USD1495 for winter sale but currently it's out of stock. http://www.jomashop.com/frederique-constant-watch-fc-715v4h4.html


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

jaeva said:


> When mine arrived (no, it wasn't on the pillow, for those keeping track), I was a little surprised to realize that I didn't really like the bracelet... but putting on a leather strap made all the difference - really like it like this:
> 
> View attachment 11103162
> 
> View attachment 11103178


Not that looks almost exactly like what I was thinking of!!! The tan I feel makes everything else stand out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

This is what I got when I opened the box.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

Not bad


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> Best price I've seen for Citizen BN0151-09L, $134.99.
> 
> Citizen Promaster Professional Diver Dark Blue Dial Mens Watch BN0151-09L | eBay


Trigger pulled. Officially my first purchase from the "Heads Up!..." thread. Is this the beginning of the end??


----------



## TRANCE (Mar 2, 2017)

Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Worldtimer, in house movement ML164, $1195

http://search.jomashop.com/search#w=Masterpiece%20Worldtimer


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

BStu185 said:


> Trigger pulled. Officially my first purchase from the "Heads Up!..." thread. Is this the beginning of the end??


Yes. Yes, it is.


----------



## TRANCE (Mar 2, 2017)

Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Worldtimer, in house movement ML164, $1195, 4 design options.

http://search.jomashop.com/search#w=Masterpiece%20Worldtimer


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

*$20 off When You Spend $50 @ eBay.com.au (Ends Tonight 8/3/17 10:59PM AEDT). Code is CDARKER*

Not including postage costs, multiple items can be purchased in one transaction (up to a maximum of 10 items per transaction), requires payment with an Australian PayPal account.

T & C eBay.com.au - Pages | Buyer coupons | cdarker |

Could be some beater or strap deals.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Someone buy this last Tissot PRS516 auto on bracelet from CWS for $217 so I don't have to. That awesome vintage style and bracelet are just begging for a place in my watch box....oh did I mention it's also a Tissot and an AUTO?

Nice deal

http://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/...r-automatic-heritage-watch-0714301103100.html


----------



## adhin (May 4, 2015)

Cocktail Time SARB065
$467 - 10% (C10AU) = $420.30 AUD delivered

Seiko SARB065 Automatic Cocktail Time Gents Automatic Men's Watch | eBay


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sterimar said:


> Very nice Frederique Constant dress watch. My favourite is the FC Classic Moonphase Automatic (FC-715V4H4).
> It's going for around USD2300+ on eBay now.
> Jomashop was selling at USD1495 for winter sale but currently it's out of stock. http://www.jomashop.com/frederique-constant-watch-fc-715v4h4.html


Amazon Warehouse had the solid 18kt version of the FC moon phase for under $2k just a couple of days ago, but it's sold out now.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

adhin said:


> Cocktail Time SARB065
> $467 - 10% (C10AU) = $420.30 AUD delivered
> 
> Seiko SARB065 Automatic Cocktail Time Gents Automatic Men's Watch | eBay


Code C10AU might not work: "10% discount off the purchase price (excluding postage) of items listed by *Aussie Sellers* in Selected Categories on eBay.com.au"

However, some people on OzBargain have reported it has worked with OS purchases.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

adhin said:


> Cocktail Time SARB065
> $467 - 10% (C10AU) = $420.30 AUD delivered
> 
> Seiko SARB065 Automatic Cocktail Time Gents Automatic Men's Watch | eBay


That is nice but for some strange reason they decided they don't want to ship to half of the World.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*SKMEI 1016* - 50M Water Resistance LED Watch with Double Movt Day Date Function
*$3.76* with promo/coupon code  "*DSYSSKLW*" YoShop.com


----------



## Al Faromeo (Sep 23, 2016)

For those interested in the Bulova 96B229 Mens UHF Military Collection Watch w/ Date, here's what I think is a bargain at 50% off: https://brightwatches.com/product/bulova-mens-uhf-military-collection-watch-w-date-96b229/


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Al Faromeo said:


> For those interested in the Bulova 96B229 Mens UHF Military Collection Watch w/ Date, here's what I think is a bargain at 50% off: https://brightwatches.com/product/bulova-mens-uhf-military-collection-watch-w-date-96b229/


Those can be had at Amazon for under $140 FYI. The Chrono versions are going for $100-$115


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

Al Faromeo said:


> For those interested in the Bulova 96B229 Mens UHF Military Collection Watch w/ Date, here's what I think is a bargain at 50% off: https://brightwatches.com/product/bulova-mens-uhf-military-collection-watch-w-date-96b229/


These are often around £100, that doesn't look a deal to me sorry.


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Jomashop has the leather 96B230 for $108. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AaayElMayo (Feb 1, 2017)

This is the cheapest I've seen this watch. Can't speak for the quality of the seller.

http://inventoryadjusters.com/citiz...4&cadevice=m&gclid=CKXU-byHx9ICFV61wAodR3sH3A

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AaayElMayo (Feb 1, 2017)

Whoops, I now see this a display watch.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

City74 said:


> Someone buy this last Tissot PRS516 auto on bracelet from CWS for $217 so I don't have to. That awesome vintage style and bracelet are just begging for a place in my watch box....oh did I mention it's also a Tissot and an AUTO?
> 
> Nice deal
> 
> ...


wow that's cheap... got mine for 300 and thought it was a good deal.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Al Faromeo said:


> For those interested in the Bulova 96B229 Mens UHF Military Collection Watch w/ Date, here's what I think is a bargain at 50% off: https://brightwatches.com/product/bulova-mens-uhf-military-collection-watch-w-date-96b229/


Bought same watch last year for $89US. Forgot which vendor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

tylehman said:


> the number and the pips, here is a picture, but i have to admit it is augmented with a UV light. i will see how it hold up tonight, but i really am afraid that may not last the night. my airman 18 fades quickly, but the hands seem to last longer, so with this i may still be able to know the time in the early morning.
> View attachment 11106042


well i am happy to report back, i could easily read this all the way until morning. i could see the hands, numbers and even the hour pips throughout the entire night. much better than on the Airman 18 in which i can see the hands faintly, and the pips are gone in an hour.


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

City74 said:


> Someone buy this last Tissot PRS516 auto on bracelet from CWS for $217 so I don't have to. That awesome vintage style and bracelet are just begging for a place in my watch box....oh did I mention it's also a Tissot and an AUTO?
> 
> Nice deal
> 
> ...


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

jeacock said:


> City74 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone buy this last Tissot PRS516 auto on bracelet from CWS for $217 so I don't have to. That awesome vintage style and bracelet are just begging for a place in my watch box....oh did I mention it's also a Tissot and an AUTO?
> ...


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

dumpweed said:


> What's in your California dials collection? If you don't mind sharing


I'm thinking a post this weekend on affordable Cali dials is in order...


----------



## Al Faromeo (Sep 23, 2016)

AAddict said:


> These are often around £100, that doesn't look a deal to me sorry.





achernob said:


> Bought same watch last year for $89US. Forgot which vendor.





DB0954A4 said:


> Jomashop has the leather 96B230 for $108.


Just shows how much I still need to learn!


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Al Faromeo said:


> Just shows how much I still need to learn!


Don't worry about it! There are so many different resources out there it's hard to keep up. At least if anything you posted instead of just lurking! For your own reference for future purposes, here's where I look to just name a few: (in no order, tons more) 
Amazon
Certified Watch Store
Massdrop 
Touch of Modern
Jomashop
Dutyfreeislandshop
Long Island Watch

Others I'm sure will chime in on some.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

BStu185 said:


> Trigger pulled. Officially my first purchase from the "Heads Up!..." thread. Is this the beginning of the end??


I'd think of it more as the end of the beginning...


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

briburt said:


> I'd think of it more as the end of the beginning...


How Churchillian of you!


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Today only Kohl's is offering mystery coupon codes - 20%, 30% and 40%.

Open incognito mode, go to https://www.bradsdeals.com/go/p/292851 to get the code. If it's not 40% close your browser and try again. Rinse and repeat until you get 40%.

I got a SRPA21 PADI Turtle for $267.15 shipped including 6% tax. You'll also get $50 in Kohls cash. Ebates is also offering 6% cash back at the moment.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

The 40% Kohls coupon gets the G Shock GWM5610 Solar Atomic down to $76 before tax and any rebates. Good price for a classic square G.

http://mobile.kohls.com/product/prd...ugh-solar-digital-black-resin-chronograph.jsp

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...4602-950D-A430D16411A2_zpsio3vnwrl.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

A couple of classic Casio watches from Kohls

If you missed this on Amazon a few weeks ago, it can be had at Kohls for $13.47 before tax and rebates with 40% discount.

http://mobile.kohls.com/product/prd...igital-chronograph-watch-ae1200wh-1av-men.jsp
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...4D0B-B217-A8F6A4829C1F_zpsctr1be9g.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]

And the MDV106, loved by many and despised by many for $37 before tax and rebate with discount.

http://mobile.kohls.com/product/prd-1438697/casio-watch-mens-black-resin-dive.jsp
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...4377-88ED-6C7ED88AECE3_zpsgoymklk1.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

justin86 said:


> Today only Kohl's is offering mystery coupon codes - 20%, 30% and 40%.
> 
> Open incognito mode, go to https://www.bradsdeals.com/go/p/292851 to get the code. If it's not 40% close your browser and try again. Rinse and repeat until you get 40%.
> 
> I got a SRPA21 PADI Turtle for $267.15 shipped including 6% tax. You'll also get $50 in Kohls cash. Ebates is also offering 6% cash back at the moment.


Thanks for this as I was eyeing this bad boy (Citizen AW1424-54L) for a while so finally can pull the trigger. Final price after 40% discount, $30 Kohl's cash from previous purchases, 6% cash back, $40 Kohl's cash earned = $169.24


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Super Cheap Tritium!*

*Angela BOS 8015G* Tritium watch *$33.99* - Gearbest Flash Sale! 
*$7+* lower than next best price on internet


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

If you read the comments, it's not tritium. "It is fluorescent tube."



HoustonReal said:


> *Super Cheap Tritium!*
> 
> *Angela BOS 8015G* Tritium watch *$33.99* - Gearbest Flash Sale!
> *$13+* lower than next best price on internet


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

It took me forever to land that 40% Kohls code. Then I was all ready to get the Seiko PADI Pepsi diver, SRPA21, for about $250-$260 with tax. But I now see it on eBay for $284.95 Canadian, about $212.54. Then I decided to pass anyway. But that's an outstanding price for somebody.

SEIKO MEN'S PROSPEX PADI SPECIAL EDITION 45MM AUTOMATIC BLUE DIAL WATCH SRPA21 | eBay


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Stay away from our Ebay their our watches not yours!!!!! lol

I bet the strength of your dollar helps ya out a bit more then it does us. I browse alot of sites and get excited until I realize its in usd. lol



WorthTheWrist said:


> It took me forever to land that 40% Kohls code. Then I was all ready to get the Seiko PADI Pepsi diver, SRPA21, for about $250-$260 with tax. But I now see it on eBay for $284.95 Canadian, about $212.54. Then I decided to pass anyway. But that's an outstanding price for somebody.
> 
> SEIKO MEN'S PROSPEX PADI SPECIAL EDITION 45MM AUTOMATIC BLUE DIAL WATCH SRPA21 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 11115010


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> The 40% Kohls coupon gets the G Shock GWM5610 Solar Atomic down to $76 before tax and any rebates. Good price for a classic square G.
> 
> http://mobile.kohls.com/product/prd...ugh-solar-digital-black-resin-chronograph.jsp
> 
> ...


Ordered mine from Jet.com last week for $77 with 3% rebates.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Stay away from our Ebay their our watches not yours!!!!! lol
> 
> I bet the strength of your dollar helps ya out a bit more then it does us. I browse alot of sites and get excited until I realize its in usd. lol


The seller is in he UK, not here.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It took me forever to land that 40% Kohls code. Then I was all ready to get the Seiko PADI Pepsi diver, SRPA21, for about $250-$260 with tax. But I now see it on eBay for $284.95 Canadian, about $212.54. Then I decided to pass anyway. But that's an outstanding price for somebody.
> 
> SEIKO MEN'S PROSPEX PADI SPECIAL EDITION 45MM AUTOMATIC BLUE DIAL WATCH SRPA21 | eBay


Thanks for the link, SRPA21 ordered! Couldn't pass it up for $212.

I ordered a Mido from Jet before and it was fulfilled by Ohclock. It was shipped from Brooklyn (where else..). Strange this auction has this watch in CAD as it was on the .com site and not .ca. Locations show it will be shipped from the USA.

It now shows 1 sold and 1 left. Grab it while you can.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Well fine then forget what I said. sorry?



ToXic said:


> The seller is in he UK, not here.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> Thanks for the link, SRPA21 ordered! Couldn't pass it up for $212.
> 
> I ordered a Mido from Jet before and it was fulfilled by Ohclock. It was shipped from Brooklyn (where else..). Strange this auction has this watch in CAD as it was on the .com site and not .ca. Locations show it will be shipped from the USA.
> 
> It now shows 1 sold and 1 left. Grab it while you can.


I couldnt pass it up. I know it's gonna be to big but wanted to see what all the fuss is about. If I don't like it or it doesn't fit I will just pass the deal along to another WUS member. Really a no lose proposition


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

As of this post, the price of the Seiko SZSC003 Blue Ocean Monster has dropped below $600 USD, shipped. It is supposed to be a limited edition but that is unconfirmed. If I did not already buy one for $50 more, I would get this now.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N01Q41G/









It is still rather overpriced for a Seiko Monster and the cyclops is divisive but I love it.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> Thanks for the link, SRPA21 ordered! Couldn't pass it up for $212.
> 
> I ordered a Mido from Jet before and it was fulfilled by Ohclock. It was shipped from Brooklyn (where else..). Strange this auction has this watch in CAD as it was on the .com site and not .ca. Locations show it will be shipped from the USA.
> 
> It now shows 1 sold and 1 left. Grab it while you can.


Oh crap I just missed it!!! I was signing into my PayPal account and didn't add it to my cart and someone snagged it!!! Fml what a deal


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

jdanefrantz said:


> Oh crap I just missed it!!! I was signing into my PayPal account and didn't add it to my cart and someone snagged it!!! Fml what a deal


I'm looking at it right now and it's available.


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice. I just paid $40 more for a 773 this morning. I know it's not the cheapest price, but it was the cheapest I could get on a SRP773J.



WorthTheWrist said:


> It took me forever to land that 40% Kohls code. Then I was all ready to get the Seiko PADI Pepsi diver, SRPA21, for about $250-$260 with tax. But I now see it on eBay for $284.95 Canadian, about $212.54. Then I decided to pass anyway. But that's an outstanding price for somebody.
> 
> SEIKO MEN'S PROSPEX PADI SPECIAL EDITION 45MM AUTOMATIC BLUE DIAL WATCH SRPA21 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 11115010


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

mikksteel said:


> I'm looking at it right now and it's available.
> 
> View attachment 11116346


annnnnnnnnnnd...gone.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

mikksteel said:


> I'm looking at it right now and it's available.
> 
> View attachment 11116346


Thanks man, I tried. I saw it again but when I clicked it kept telling me out of stock. Appreciate it


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

It is indeed a really good deal. I recently paid 363 CAD for one, and that was the best deal at the time.

Beautiful watch too, the pepsi bezel is my new favorite thing.

I've always shied away from Seiko, but I'm rather liking them. I think I'll end up with a few more soon.









I really wish I had interest in Seiko when the anniversary Sumo came out, I want one so.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

stage12m said:


> If you read the comments, it's not tritium. "It is fluorescent tube."


They're Chinese, writing in a second language. Those are tritium tubes. There is no such thing as a fluorescent tube for a watch, other than tritium. Other sellers list it correctly. Dealing with Chinese websites requires sometimes translating English into real English. Mirror means crystal, for example. Maybe "glowing gas" in Chinese is translated into English as "fluorescent"? Look at the picture showing the installation of the tubes. *TRI**TIUM*










Fluorescent tubes, like you find in offices or CFL lights, are a glowing gas caused by exciting the molecules with an electric current. The light produced is actually UV, and is converted to visible illumination by the phosphors that coat the inside of the tubes. Tritium is a glowing gas caused by the radioactive decay of an unstable isotope, H3 (hydrogen-3), and requires no externally applied electric current. Which one would you try to integrate onto a sweep second hand?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

HoustonReal said:


> They're Chinese, writing in a second language.


Yes, and as a result we have so many quotable descriptions from which to choose.

References to showing one's manhood among them. :-d


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

Just got myself a turtle padi. thanks to this thread. already have a black one but an itch for a sunburst dial.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Orient 21-Jewel Automatic Aviator Flight Watch with Black Leather Strap #ER2A001B

USD 125, beautiful..


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

tommy_boy said:


> Yes, and as a result we have so many quotable descriptions from which to choose.
> 
> References to showing one's manhood among them. :-d


I could spend hours laughing at chinese translations of ads or product instruction guides. Hours.....


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Green one..

Orient Flight Green Dial Mens Pilot Watch FER2A002F0 ER2A002F | eBay

USD 116.82

FER2A002F0 ER2A002F Orient Flight Collection Green Dial Mens Analog Pilot Watch | eBay

USD 117


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> They're Chinese, writing in a second language. Those are tritium tubes. There is no such thing as a fluorescent tube for a watch, other than tritium. Other sellers list it correctly. Dealing with Chinese websites requires sometimes translating English into real English. Mirror means crystal, for example. Maybe "glowing gas" in Chinese is translated into English as "fluorescent"? Look at the picture showing the installation of the tubes. *TRI**TIUM*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, tritium tubes have come WAY down in cost in the last few years. I've seen quite a few sub $100 tritium watches in the last year. Don't think I've seen one for $33 though. Might actually make it worth buying a no-name chinese quartz for that price, just for the novelty.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It took me forever to land that 40% Kohls code. Then I was all ready to get the Seiko PADI Pepsi diver, SRPA21, for about $250-$260 with tax. But I now see it on eBay for $284.95 Canadian, about $212.54. Then I decided to pass anyway. But that's an outstanding price for somebody.
> 
> SEIKO MEN'S PROSPEX PADI SPECIAL EDITION 45MM AUTOMATIC BLUE DIAL WATCH SRPA21 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 11115010


For people who are still interested in the SRPA21 deal on ebay for C$284.95, keep checking the auction. I just happened to find the auction active again and was able to complete a purchase.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

KrisOK said:


> I could spend hours laughing at chinese translations of ads or product instruction guides. Hours.....


500 million red chinese don't give a .....

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

the picture with luminous look fake and photo edited, might get interested if the lum shot were taken in real life.



KrisOK said:


> Actually, tritium tubes have come WAY down in cost in the last few years. I've seen quite a few sub $100 tritium watches in the last year. Don't think I've seen one for $33 though. Might actually make it worth buying a no-name chinese quartz for that price, just for the novelty.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

KrisOK said:


> Actually, tritium tubes have come WAY down in cost in the last few years. I've seen quite a few sub $100 tritium watches in the last year. Don't think I've seen one for $33 though. Might actually make it worth buying a no-name chinese quartz for that price, just for the novelty.


Bos BS company history?


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

taike said:


> 500 million red chinese don't give a .....
> 
> Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


Oh come on! This is funny right here, I don't care who you are: 35 Hilarious Chinese Translation Fails | Bored Panda


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Vwatch said:


> the picture with luminous look fake and photo edited, might get interested if the lum shot were taken in real life.


OK, curiosity got the best of me. I just ordered one. I'll post pics either way when it arrives.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Bos BS company history?


Might have been a failed German company that had the brand purchased.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

KrisOK said:


> Oh come on! This is funny right here, I don't care who you are: 35 Hilarious Chinese Translation Fails | Bored Panda


"Uh, I guess I'll have the Whatever with a side of Crap Stick. And a bottle of Tsingtao to wash it down."


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

With the Orient deals, it's too bad we can't get some on a Bambino. I've been looking for something a little dressier like the Bambino or a SARB065


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

HERO, likes



KrisOK said:


> OK, curiosity got the best of me. I just ordered one. I'll post pics either way when it arrives.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Kohl's has some great deals on if you can get the 40% off and then $10 off for every $50 spent.

For example: Seiko Prospex Padi Kinetic SUN065, sale price $580 minus 40% $232 = $348 minus $60 Kohls Cash (use for a later purchase, limited time) $288 + tax


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Bambino one of my favarite collection as well and lots of fans, i found creationwatches from singapore price fair enough with free shipping. enjoy.
btw, version 4 now hot cake.

creationwatches | eBay



tinpusher said:


> With the Orient deals, it's too bad we can't get some on a Bambino. I've been looking for something a little dressier like the Bambino or a SARB065


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

For you Moonwatch fans, at Kohls, Bulova 96B251 $214 + tax (counting Kohls cash). Almost breaking the $200 level.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

At Kohl's, Casio Waveceptor Atomic $26.38 + tax


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> Kohl's has some great deals on if you can get the 40% off and then $10 off for every $50 spent.
> 
> For example: Seiko Prospex Padi Kinetic SUN065, sale price $580 minus 40% $232 = $348 minus $60 Kohls Cash (use for a later purchase, limited time) $288 + tax


Don't forget the 6% cash back from Ebates and you also earn points for the Yes2You reward if you sign up for it which means more Kohl's cash


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

*Seiko SRP639 "Baby Tuna" watch

**C $311.95 Approximately US $232.68**
*
Seiko Diving Men's 47mm Automatic Black Silicone Hardlex Date Watch SRP639 | eBay


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

mikksteel said:


> annnnnnnnnnnd...gone.


Khoward has them for $215 here on wus.










I bought a Samurai from this seller for $375 net. Can't beat that. Should be here Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Much better quality than I expected, and only plus three after 24 hours.

The bracelet is a scratch magnet, though.

Definitely good value for the price.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

I submit to you the Citizen BM8475-34E. Roughly $150 shipped DHL in three days from Australia. Brand new with everything. I think they were new in 2011 or 2012 (anyone?), so this is NOS in a very contemporary sort of way. Australia seems to be the only place you can find them, as Citizen's Australia site also has them in stock, for $325 AUD (about $244 US).

Through eBay seller starbuyau (I'm almost positive they are a Citizen AD, but they are reputable nonetheless), they are $120 plus $30 shipping. I think it says they have about a dozen left.

Citizen Eco-Drive Nylon Strap Mens Stainless Steel Military Watch BM8475-34E | eBay


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Super Cheap Tritium!*
> 
> *Angela BOS 8015G* Tritium watch *$33.99* - Gearbest Flash Sale!
> *$7+* lower than next best price on internet


This is the Manhood exposing watch, isn't it?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sarosto said:


> This is the Manhood exposing watch, isn't it?


Yes, but a super low price for tritium.


----------



## TNmatt (Dec 10, 2016)

PetWatch said:


> For you Moonwatch fans, at Kohls, Bulova 96B251 $214 + tax (counting Kohls cash). Almost breaking the $200 level.


All I see is 440$ - 80$ Kohl's cash. What am I missing?


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Yes, but a super low price for tritium.


AND gives you the chance to be a man!! I ordered 3746739


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

tanksndudes said:


> I submit to you the Citizen BM8475-34E. Roughly $150 shipped DHL in three days from Australia. Brand new with everything. I think they were new in 2011 or 2012 (anyone?), so this is NOS in a very contemporary sort of way. Australia seems to be the only place you can find them, as Citizen's Australia site also has them in stock, for $325 AUD (about $244 US).
> 
> Through eBay seller starbuyau (I'm almost positive they are a Citizen AD, but they are reputable nonetheless), they are $120 plus $30 shipping. I think it says they have about a dozen left.
> 
> ...


Starbuy (a shoot off of Starjewels) are definitely reputable in Australia and have good customer service and communication. This time last year it was only US $120 shipped.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

TNmatt said:


> PetWatch said:
> 
> 
> > For you Moonwatch fans, at Kohls, Bulova 96B251 $214 + tax (counting Kohls cash). Almost breaking the $200 level.
> ...


40% off codes were available yesterday. You're a day late.


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Techme said:


> Starbuy (a shoot off of Starjewels) are definitely reputable in Australia and have good customer service and communication. This time last year it was only US $120 shipped.


Yes, unfortunately their prices have been creeping up rapidly. :-( still good deals, but these ones were $99AUD with $9 domestic shipping in Aus not that many months ago.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Vwatch said:


> Orient 21-Jewel Automatic Aviator Flight Watch with Black Leather Strap #ER2A001B
> 
> USD 125, beautiful..


That Orient flight is one of my favorites. Beautifully proportioned hands, the correct length to hit the markers just right, and high contrast easy to read B-type dial. Moderately thin, and very wearable, plus water resist!

Some aren't a fan of the black IP coating, personally I like it. Some don't like the logo, it's actually fairly inconspicuous on this watch and I don't mind it.

This is a good price for a great watch. I paid slightly more than this through a massdrop buy about a year ago, and have been happy ever since.


----------



## fixeman (Feb 6, 2017)

Victorinox Alpnach Valjoux 7750 available again on Massdrop (can't post links yet)

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

fixeman said:


> Victorinox Alpnach Valjoux 7750 available again on Massdrop (can't post links yet)
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-alpnach-auto-chrono-watch


----------



## mattybumpkin (May 1, 2009)

20% off $25 or more on Ebay - fashion and beauty, until 3/11. Code: C20HELLOSPRING

Fashion includes watches.....


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mattybumpkin said:


> 20% off $25 or more on Ebay - fashion and beauty, until 3/11. Code: C20HELLOSPRING
> 
> Fashion includes watches.....


$50 max. Still $50 off $250 is great. That drops a few Glycines to $209.99 including the sandblasted model.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

mattybumpkin said:


> 20% off $25 or more on Ebay - fashion and beauty, until 3/11. Code: C20HELLOSPRING
> 
> Fashion includes watches.....


Nice find!!! Now do I go for the PADI for $193 or the Alpinist at $276????!!!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Didn't the gooroo sell a 36mm combat for ~$250, or am i just dreaming? coulda sworn they sold a smaller version of the blasted combat.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

mattybumpkin said:


> 20% off $25 or more on Ebay - fashion and beauty, until 3/11. Code: C20HELLOSPRING
> 
> Fashion includes watches.....


Doesn't seem to be working for me, I get the following message: This code can't be applied to some of your items.

Tried it on a couple of watches from different sellers.

Did anyone have success using it for watches?


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

thedius said:


> Doesn't seem to be working for me, I get the following message: This code can't be applied to some of your items.
> 
> Tried it on a couple of watches from different sellers.
> 
> Did anyone have success using it for watches?


Working for me. Getting the PADI for 192


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

thedius said:


> Doesn't seem to be working for me, I get the following message: This code can't be applied to some of your items.
> 
> Tried it on a couple of watches from different sellers.
> 
> Did anyone have success using it for watches?


Hmmm... think you have to have a US or Canada address (and probably US PayPal account). Here are the terms and conditions from eBay:

*Terms & Conditions:*
The Coupon is a 20% discount off a minimum purchase of $25, valid until 11:59 PM PST on 3/11/17. The Coupon discount is capped at a maximum value of $50. Discount applies to the purchase price (excluding shipping, handling, and taxes) of an eligible item on eBay.com. Eligible items include items purchased from the Clothing, Shoes and Accessories, Jewelry & Watches, and Health & Beauty categories. Coupon can be used ONCE per PayPal account within a single transaction (or cart), while supplies last. Only registered eBay members paying with a PayPal account registered with an address located in the United States or Canada can receive the discount. Any unused difference between discount amount, as shown on the Coupon, and the purchase price of item(s) in a single transaction (or cart) will be forfeited.

Coupon is subject to U.S laws, void where prohibited, not redeemable for cash, has no face value, and cannot be combined with any other Coupon, or when paying with PayPal Credit Easy Payments or Gift Cards. eBay may cancel, amend, or revoke the Coupon at any time.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

jdanefrantz said:


> Working for me. Getting the PADI for 192


What seller please?

Nevermind: Found the seller, but came out to 205 for me. I guess they raised their prices a bit?


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

jaeva said:


> Hmmm... think you have to have a US or Canada address (and probably US PayPal account). Here are the terms and conditions from eBay:
> 
> *Terms & Conditions:*
> The Coupon is a 20% discount off a minimum purchase of $25, valid until 11:59 PM PST on 3/11/17. The Coupon discount is capped at a maximum value of $50. Discount applies to the purchase price (excluding shipping, handling, and taxes) of an eligible item on eBay.com. Eligible items include items purchased from the Clothing, Shoes and Accessories, Jewelry & Watches, and Health & Beauty categories. Coupon can be used ONCE per PayPal account within a single transaction (or cart), while supplies last. Only registered eBay members paying with a PayPal account registered with an address located in the United States or Canada can receive the discount. Any unused difference between discount amount, as shown on the Coupon, and the purchase price of item(s) in a single transaction (or cart) will be forfeited.
> ...


Yes, I think you are right, thank you for clearing this up.

Ok, so now I hate not only Americans but Canadians too! 

Why ebay, one of the most international market places, imposes such restrictions on promos is beyond me though. Ah well, probably all for the best, I just saved $300 b-)


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

jmarkpatton said:


> What seller please?
> 
> Nevermind: Found the seller, but came out to 205 for me. I guess they raised their prices a bit?


Best I found was $217 after coupon. You guys must have bought all the super bargains, but I took $217 as a good deal.


----------



## madscientist24 (Feb 27, 2017)

Thinking of grabbing an Orient Mako II or Ray II. Whats a good price for these watches? With the ebay coupon, I can net a Mako II in blue for $130, or a Black dial Ray II for $113... or a Ray Raven II for $137... hmmmmmm. Are these good prices for those watches?


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

cryptguard said:


> Yes, unfortunately their prices have been creeping up rapidly. :-( still good deals, but these ones were $99AUD with $9 domestic shipping in Aus not that many months ago.


Always a day late and a dollar short... All the other colors of this watch (black w/orange, black w/black, green w/white) seem to be less expensive - and more readily available. I think this is the best looking of the lot.


----------



## duckboyben (Mar 1, 2016)

Coupon worked for me. Thanks! Got a Combat 7 sandblasted, cream dial. Counting Ebay Buck it came to $184.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Regulator

$499 w/ code *DMRGLTR499.*

Hamilton Jazzmaster H42615553 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hamilton Pan Europ Chronograph

$599 w/ code AFFCLASSIC599

Hamilton Timeless Classic H35756735 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Anyone know if you can apply the eBay 20% off coupon to an accepted best offer?


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

GadgetKing said:


> Best I found was $217 after coupon. You guys must have bought all the super bargains, but I took $217 as a good deal.


Why do I keep coming back to this website. I have never once been interested in the Padi, however I bought this in about 1.5 seconds just hoping it can fill the void of the monsters I let loose long long ago.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

With 2,507 sold, this has probably been posted already...

Ashford's eBay store has this Seiko chrono for $67 with free shipping. It's $98 on their own website. If the 20% code works, it comes down to $53.60!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Chronograph-Mens-Quartz-Watch-SKS439-/181983849618


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

I know it's above the $1000 mark but there are multiple oris diver 65 models through perfect timing on Amazon for $1099, 5% back on an Amazon credit card. That's the lowest I've seen the navy dial on blue and black strap. Still waiting for it to go under $1000.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

This thread is sooooo bad. My Son went to the dentist today and I had to shell out almost $800 extra on his work. So no more watches for a bit then I see this EBAY CODE....hmmmm? NO DOWN $800 BUCKS!!! 
I just got a call from my Wife and she informed me that the dentist is REFUNDING almost $400!!!!! Well according to the caps above that means I have almost 400 simoleans that was UNEXPECTED....again see caps!!!!

Edited... I just got my email that my Vostok Amphibian has been shipped!!!!! my distressed leather band is on the way as well....Now come on Mr.Oh!!!!!!


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks! Got the Seiko SRP639 posted a couple of pages back for $192. After taking a few months off from ordering anything, now I have a Citizen diver and 2 Seiko's (SRP773 and now 639). My poor bank account!



mattybumpkin said:


> 20% off $25 or more on Ebay - fashion and beauty, until 3/11. Code: C20HELLOSPRING
> 
> Fashion includes watches.....


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Damn I hate this thread, but I just ordered this with the 20% off code on Ebay and it came out to $228.99. Anybody else order it?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Some really great deals with that coupon. Thanks OP for posting.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

watchmysix said:


> Damn I hate this thread, but I just ordered this with the 20% off code on Ebay and it came out to $228.99. Anybody else order it?


Wow, excellent deal.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

YES!
Can you share link for black ray 2?



madscientist24 said:


> Thinking of grabbing an Orient Mako II or Ray II. Whats a good price for these watches? With the ebay coupon, I can net a Mako II in blue for $130, or a Black dial Ray II for $113... or a Ray Raven II for $137... hmmmmmm. Are these good prices for those watches?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I almost had to buy this for $107 after coupon plus ya get 10% cash back today if you got the email from eBay. Idk if I want this or an SKX for about $150 after all rebates etc. Heck idk what I wana get but I'm gonna buy something  Ugh I shouldn't have checked this thread today


----------



## madscientist24 (Feb 27, 2017)

DuckaDiesel said:


> YES!
> Can you share link for black ray 2?


Black dial Orient Ray II for $141 before coupon, seller is creationwatches
Orient Ray II Automatic Power Reserve 200M FAA02004B9 Mens Watch | eBay

Orient Ray Raven II for $171 before coupon, same seller
Orient Ray Raven II Automatic Power Reserve 200M FAA02003B9 Mens Watch | eBay


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

madscientist24 said:


> Black dial Orient Ray II for $141 before coupon, seller is creationwatches
> Orient Ray II Automatic Power Reserve 200M FAA02004B9 Mens Watch | eBay
> 
> Orient Ray Raven II for $171 before coupon, same seller
> Orient Ray Raven II Automatic Power Reserve 200M FAA02003B9 Mens Watch | eBay


The Orange is $113 before discounts


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Thank you! And with free dhl/fedex shipping.
This is an awesome deal. 
Ray 2 is way above SKX in my opinion and worth even at $200



madscientist24 said:


> Black dial Orient Ray II for $141 before coupon, seller is creationwatches
> Orient Ray II Automatic Power Reserve 200M FAA02004B9 Mens Watch | eBay
> 
> Orient Ray Raven II for $171 before coupon, same seller
> Orient Ray Raven II Automatic Power Reserve 200M FAA02003B9 Mens Watch | eBay


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

The Bulova Accutron II 96B215 with a green sunray dial, the butter-smooth sweep seconds hand, and tuning fork logo is going for $88.99 USD on Amazon right now. That's the lowest price I've seen it anywhere (and the all-time lowest price it has been on Amazon according to the 3 camels).

Says on the Amazon page that it has a case diameter of "41 centimeters," so it probably even ships to you in an extra large box!

The Amazon price includes free Prime shipping and free returns so you can try it out and send it back for free if that "41 centimeter" case proves to be too large for your puny 10" wrist.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accutron-II-96B215-Leather/dp/B00I6CJM2G/


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Might look really nice on brown distressed leather.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

These stackable type coupons at eBay can really make some deals. They have the 20% off going on watches and also some people got 10% ebay buck coupons too. They both work together. I just picked up a Seiko SNZH53 (traded my other one long ago and missed it) and a Strapsco mesh bracelet for about $122 shipped after all coupons and cash back. That's less then just watch costs by $20 or so....


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

City74 said:


> The Orange is $113 before discounts


Link please. Can't find it (unless it's gone already).


----------



## madscientist24 (Feb 27, 2017)

nyonya said:


> Link please. Can't find it (unless it's gone already).


Last one.... Maybe I should get it...

Orient CEM65001M Men's Orange Mako Automatic Dive Watch | eBay


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

madscientist24 said:


> Last one.... Maybe I should get it...
> 
> Orient CEM65001M Men's Orange Mako Automatic Dive Watch | eBay


Thank you! Thought it was the orange Ray II, without that infernal day pusher.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks to whomever posted the eBay deal! Picked up a Staib Milanese bracelet for ~$100!


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

City74 said:


> I almost had to buy this for $107 after coupon plus ya get 10% cash back today if you got the email from eBay. Idk if I want this or an SKX for about $150 after all rebates etc. Heck idk what I wana get but I'm gonna buy something  Ugh I shouldn't have checked this thread today
> 
> View attachment 11125330


Oh Lord...! Must Resist!!!!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I have Orient Ray 2 in cart. For $112 after coupon from a great seller, it is tough to resist. I already bought a few watches from this tread in the last month.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

mattybumpkin said:


> 20% off $25 or more on Ebay - fashion and beauty, until 3/11. Code: C20HELLOSPRING
> 
> Fashion includes watches.....


Thanks mattybumpkin! This coupon "made me" pull the trigger on a new SARB065 Cocktail Time. The coupon brought it to $300, eBay Bucks knocks off $3.50, and Ebates probably an extra 1% off of that. That's cheaper than what they're selling for used! 







And thus will complete my desired Seiko SARB collection, which currently consists of a SARB005, and SARB017 Alpinist.


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Lol, poor Marc at LIW just announced a HUGE sale on Orient ray/Mako 2, including the Raven for $214! Bad timing since it's $136 with the eBay code


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> Thanks mattybumpkin! This coupon "made me" pull the trigger on a new SARB065 Cocktail Time. The coupon brought it to $300, eBay Bucks knocks off $3.50, and Ebates probably an extra 1% off of that. That's cheaper than what they're selling for used!
> View attachment 11126554
> 
> And thus will complete my desired Seiko SARB collection, which currently consists of a SARB005, and SARB017 Alpinist.


Arrgghhh! You had to do it. Mine is now ordered as well. Been keeping my eye out for a good deal on one since Nov. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

Seiko snab71p1 for $199 free shipping. Seems to be the cheapest by a lot. Just ordered mine

http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...-snab71-snab71p1-snab71p-mens-watch-4857.html










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

The eBay 20% off deal plus the 10% eBay bucks pushed me over the top on rhe Japanese version of the GW5610 G Shock. Originally $143.90 less discounts brings it to $100.72. The US market version was $76 at Kohls while their discount was live yesterday but I prefer this one's coloring and have been stalking it but didn't think it was worth double the price. Not sure it's worth $25 more but it's the best price I've seen on the J version. Thanks mattybumpkin for posting the eBay coupon code.

NEW CASIO G-SHOCK GW-M5610R-1JF Solar power Radio Watch Free Postage from JAPAN 4971850966197 | eBay


----------



## thatsanicewatchdude (Nov 10, 2016)

mattybumpkin said:


> 20% off $25 or more on Ebay - fashion and beauty, until 3/11. Code: C20HELLOSPRING
> 
> Fashion includes watches.....


You US guys get all the good Ebay deals!!

For the Aussies there are two 10% off on Ebay AUST right now:

COOLBANANAS - until 31/3 eBay.com.au - Pages | Buyer coupons | coolbananas | 
C10AU - end date unknown eBay.com.au - Pages | Buyer coupons | domestic |

I used C10AU on an SKX from a Singapore seller last week, hurry up postman.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Alright folks, compiled the following deals using the eBay coupon C20HELLOSPRING taking 20% watches. Lots of nice stuff.. i did not include the 4-5 Glycines' selling for $209-$219 via GooRoo since we have talked about those for a few pages. Enjoy, spend, improve the economy one watch at a time =p:

*Bulova Men's 96B231 Chronograph Black Genuine Leather Beige Dial Watch Factory Refurbished w/ warranty**$79** after coupon*









*
Bulova Accutron Men's 63A121 Accu Swiss Gemini Automatic Brown Leather Watch *[URL="http://www.ebay.com/itm/262635027158?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT"]*$159** after coupon*









*Citizen CITIZEN-Collec**tion Automatic NY4050-54A free EMS speedpost for **$176** after coupon*









*Bulova Accutron Men's 63B147 Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Dress Watch for **$183** after coupon (Note it is store display but still the cheapest this watch has ever been!)*









*Alpina "NightLife' Silver Dial Black Leather Strap Men's Watch AL242S4RC6 for **$190** after coupon*









*Hamilton Men's H69419933 Khaki Field Black Dial Mechanical Watch for **$196** after coupon (least expensive price ever)*









*Swiss Army Officer's 125 Automatic Steel Mens Watch Black Dial Date 241370 for **$199** after coupon*









*Edox Les Vauberts Automatic Men's Automatic Watch 80081-3-NIN for **$199** after coupon (lowest price for auto Edox)*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Swiss-Army-...933977?hash=item5696210599:g:VsAAAOSwImRYk4rb








*Bulova Accutron Men's 64B126 Accu Swiss Telc Automatic Black Dial Dress Watch for **$199** after coupon*









*Frederique Constant Slimline FC-200G5S36 Black Dial Black Leather Band Men's Watch for **$200** after coupon (Swiss quartz w/out seconds hand so very thin and classy also least expensive price)*









*FREDERIQUE CONSTANT MEN'S SLIM LINE 39MM STEEL CASE WATCH FC-200RN5S36 in Blue w. blue leather (Swiss quartz w/out seconds hand so also think, classy and least expensive it's been) for **$216*


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Would appreciate if anyone if ebay code is multiple use ? 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

halaku said:


> Would appreciate if anyone if ebay code is multiple use ?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once per PayPal account


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Just picked up this Citizen NJ0070-53 for ~$130 with the eBay coupon.

Miyota 8215 automatic, sapphire crystal and 100m WR. Couldn't resist.










https://www.ebay.com/itm/301526667390


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Has any Canadian used this code? And if so was it used on .ca or .com? I need omega cheering up and the dentist refunded me almost 400...my NFL is getting worse by the minute lol

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Got a 41mm Oris propilot from sigmatime on ebay, using the code and 10% ebay bucks it was $634

Thanks for posting that code!


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

crysman2000 said:


> Alright folks, compiled the following deals using the eBay coupon C20HELLOSPRING taking 20% watches. Lots of nice stuff.. i did not include the 4-5 Glycines' selling for $209-$219 via GooRoo since we have talked about those for a few pages. Enjoy, spend, improve the economy one watch at a time =p:


Thanks so much for doing this! Some of those deals are hard to resist....


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Citizen Nighthawk for $151

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-BJ700...3Ab56d6ffb15a0a6a5ca2296cdfffcc266%7Ciid%3A21

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Has anyone tried to use this eBay 20% code on multiple separate purchases?


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Ottski44 said:


> Has anyone tried to use this eBay 20% code on multiple separate purchases?


According to a post above it should work once per PayPal account, so if you can use other PayPal accounts you may be able to make additional purchases.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

audio.bill said:


> According to a post above it should work once per PayPal account, so if you can use other PayPal accounts you may be able to make additional purchases.


Oh no.... Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

halaku said:


> Would appreciate if anyone if ebay code is multiple use ?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's what it says on the bay:

Coupon can be used ONCE per PayPal account within a single transaction (or cart), while supplies last


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Took advantage of the 20% eBay coupon today with the 10% cashback offer and 1.2% befrugal on another Glycine from gooroo...








Pic from the web

Been wanting a red dial bezel and somewhat vintage "bronziness" look without the whole bronze body....

Well boys, you have until tonight for the cashback (if you have the offer) and the 20% until 3/11. So, what are you waitin for....

Cheers,


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Ottski44 said:


> Oh no.... Decisions, decisions, decisions.


It says one transaction but not certain that means multiple items within one transaction??


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

jdanefrantz said:


> nordwulf said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the link, SRPA21 ordered! Couldn't pass it up for $212.
> ...


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

tissotguy said:


> Took advantage of the 20% eBay coupon today with the 10% cashback offer and 1.2% befrugal on another Glycine from gooroo...
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11127442&d=1489104027"]
> 
> ...


How do you get the eBay coupons?


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> How do you get the eBay coupons?


It's on the main eBay page and someone actually mentioned this a couple of page back. It's C20HELLOSPRING


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

Just to be clear, I can only use the coupon once so I should choose an item that maximizes that up to $50 of savings?


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

tissotguy said:


> Took advantage of the 20% eBay coupon today with the 10% cashback offer and 1.2% befrugal on another Glycine from gooroo...
> 
> View attachment 11127442
> 
> ...


What's the code for the 10% cash back?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctkjjk (Sep 2, 2013)

tissotguy said:


> Took advantage of the 20% eBay coupon today with the 10% cashback offer and 1.2% befrugal on another Glycine from gooroo...
> 
> View attachment 11127442
> 
> ...


-------- Do you mind telling me - were you able to make a best offer and still get the 20% off - or did you have to pay the list price on watchgooroo? Thanks


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

will8 said:


> Just to be clear, I can only use the coupon once so I should choose an item that maximizes that up to $50 of savings?


You should choose an item that maximizes your enjoyment.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> What's the code for the 10% cash back?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This offer is targeted. You received an email from eBay.



Ctkjjk said:


> -------- Do you mind telling me - were you able to make a best offer and still get the 20% off - or did you have to pay the list price on watchgooroo? Thanks


Yes. Once you accept the offer you go to the pay page and you can enter
the coupon code.


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

Picked up a Seiko SNZH55 for $100 thanks to the eBay coupon: Seiko 5 SNZH55K1 SNZH55K SNZH55 Sports Men's Automatic Divers Watch | eBay


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

This thread is a bad bad influence...keep the deals coming guys..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Citizen Nighthawk for $151
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-BJ700...3Ab56d6ffb15a0a6a5ca2296cdfffcc266%7Ciid%3A21
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang it!!!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Double post


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Double post


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

C20HELLOSPRING code....

I can confirm it'll work on 2 different watches from different sellers, use the add to cart, & check them out at the same time. Picked these two up, and discount was applied to both.


----------



## Wojo's Backup (Oct 9, 2007)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Lol, poor Marc at LIW just announced a HUGE sale on Orient ray/Mako 2, including the Raven for $214! Bad timing since it's $136 with the eBay code
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw his sale and almost pulled the trigger while at work. Thanks for the heads up for the sale.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Trigger pulled on Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical Mens Watch (H69419933) from Jomashop eBay store with 2 yr warranty! It was slightly cheaper with one other seller, but for a few extra bucks I got the Joma warranty which I felt was worth it.









I love this thread.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/272575629302?redirect=mobile

Orient star classic for 206$ with coupon. Guys is this a good deal?

Also orient bambino v2 for 100$ with code.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/272575629121?_mwBanner=1


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

I got this 20% off voucher for Amazon a couple days ago. Looks like Amazon is trying to start a "men's shop" kind of like gilt or something but not time limited deals...... the restrictions are max of $100, code is non-t answerable account specific one time use, order must be fulfilled by Amazon... so you are looking for a $500 watch that is already a good deal and fulfilled by Amazon essentially. Most of the good watch deals aren't through Amazon though. I haven't checked to see if. The warehouse deals will work yet. Check your mailboxes if you regularly shop on Amazon.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272575629302?redirect=mobile
> 
> Orient star classic for 206$ with coupon. Guys is this a good deal?
> 
> ...


Yes!

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

boze said:


> Yes!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Which one would you go for? Is the classic worth the 100 extra?


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Nice catch, that Bambino with latest F6724 automatic movement which able hack and handwind.



Karan Kohli said:


> Orient Star Classic Automatic Power Reserve SAF02004W0 Mens Watch | eBay
> 
> Orient star classic for 206$ with coupon. Guys is this a good deal?
> 
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Karan Kohli said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272575629302?redirect=mobile
> 
> Orient star classic for 206$ with coupon. Guys is this a good deal?
> 
> ...


Pretty good on the orient star

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

93.46
Orient Flight Green Dial Mens Pilot Watch FER2A002F0 ER2A002F | eBay

107.2
Orient Automatic Flight Collection FER2A001B ER2A001B Men's Watch | eBay

with c20hellospring code

++ optional
ebates 5%
befrugal 1.2%


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

sorry click to fast double post


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Sort of / Almost a deal:

Hamilton Field auto chrono H71416733 at Ashford for $697 at Ashford.

I think these were running about $730 or something, hard to remember. Not the first time it's gone for about $700 but I think it's unusual for it to go much lower.

I got one catch and release at $620. They were on sale for $500 for a heartbeat this winter, this is an older model, I don't know how long these will be around.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

SRP773 Blue Turtle *$199.20 *after 20% ebay coupon:









Link


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*

GearBest *3rd Anniversary Promotion: *10% OFF* and Free Shipping for Watches and Jewelry

*Flash Sale - Men's Watches Additional Sale Prices!*

Use coupon code "*3rdGBME*", 10% OFF and Free Shipping  (Not for Special Offers and Flash Sales)
for Watches and Jewelry @GearBest 3rd Anniversary Promotion. (Ends: 28 March 2017)


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

mikksteel said:


> Anyone know if you can apply the eBay 20% off coupon to an accepted best offer?


wondering the same thing, anyone know?


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

crysman2000 said:


> Alright folks, compiled the following deals using the eBay coupon C20HELLOSPRING taking 20% watches. Lots of nice stuff.. i did not include the 4-5 Glycines' selling for $209-$219 via GooRoo since we have talked about those for a few pages. Enjoy, spend, improve the economy one watch at a time =p:
> 
> *Bulova Men's 96B231 Chronograph Black Genuine Leather Beige Dial Watch Factory Refurbished w/ warranty**$79** after coupon*
> 
> ...


That Alpine Nightlife is nice in details, though the strap is so so. I owned the black version, didn't expect it's so unique in real.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Citizen BN0151-09L from leperfect on eBay for $134.99 shipped. Paying with PayPal knocks it down to $133.99 (not sure why) and coupon C20HELLOSPRING knocks that down to $107.20.

Citizen Promaster Professional Diver Dark Blue Dial Mens Watch BN0151-09L | eBay









Thanks to PetWatch for posting the $134.99.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

shootermcgavin said:


> wondering the same thing, anyone know?


Previous post said yes, you should be able to apply the coupon code on the payment page after an offer is accepted.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Casio G-shock GW-5000 ~$220 after ebay coupon from several Japanese sellers. You gotta buy from one of the Japan sellers, coupon doesn't work for the cheaper US sellers.
casio gw5000 | eBay


----------



## trevorklat (Aug 24, 2016)

yoginasser said:


> Thanks mattybumpkin! This coupon "made me" pull the trigger on a new SARB065 Cocktail Time. The coupon brought it to $300, eBay Bucks knocks off $3.50, and Ebates probably an extra 1% off of that. That's cheaper than what they're selling for used!
> 
> And thus will complete my desired Seiko SARB collection, which currently consists of a SARB005, and SARB017 Alpinist.


I had been waiting for this watch to be on sale and this 20% off did it for me. $300 is a fantastic price! I have one on the way...but man am I gonna catch some grief from my wife. :-(


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Do I need to subscribe to something to get that 10% discount? I got a PADI for $217 but it would have been sweeter if I got it sub $200.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Yay for that eBay code. Offered someone on this forum more for the same watch that I just purchased on the bay. Win! Hooray for bargains.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

This thread should be renamed: Danger - You're Playing with Fire.

Couldn't resist any longer, been watching this one for a while. Seiko SARB017

$326 - $50 (c20hellospring, 20% or $50 max off) - $32.60 (10% E-bay bucks, for future purchase) = a Fantastic $243.40. Never thought I get it at this price.

SEIKO SARB017 Mechanical Alpinist Automatic Men's Leather Watch - Made In Japan 4954628590008 | eBay










Been watching this other too, but I am staying strong for now, don't want to go bunkers as I am considering others, anyways great deal too. Many other great deals to be had.

Citizen CC3020-57L Satellite Wave World Time GPS for you world travelers.

$512 - $50 = $462 if you can get the 10% Ebay bucks that = $410.88

Citizen Satellite Wave World Time GPS Perpetual Mens Watch CC3020-57L | eBay












I don't know if there's a limit to Ebay bucks. I read one where it said applicable up to $99, but obviously on my purchase that didn't apply.
I deleted my email with the 10%, but went to Ebay, looked at stuff, place watch in basket, removed, open different browser window for Ebay doing the same, browsing around, eventually the 10% Ebay bucks offer popped up and I jumped on it. Good luck.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

*****. I just bought the Citizen Grand Classic, and now I may have to set aside some plans and pick up the Satellite Wave. Need more wrists.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm rather miffed that, for all the purchases I do via eBay, they haven't been offering me that 10% off coupon. And I do have eBay bucks.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Which one would you go for? Is the classic worth the 100 extra?


I've always loved the looks of the Star so that'd be my choice between those two.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm rather miffed that, for all the purchases I do via eBay, they haven't been offering me that 10% off coupon. And I do have eBay bucks.


You're not alone and I have all my promotion settings set correctly. I used to get 8-10% offers a few years ago pretty often but this past year, nada.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

I just got the SRP639 for $191 after the 20% code.

It said last one when I bought it but it's still available and still says last one now.

Seller says "ships within five business days", which is wack, but supposedly comes from a US warehouse.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201794192829


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Tissot Navigator automatic, model T0624301705700, $200 after the discount. That beats Joma and Amazon by $80. ETA2836-2 movement.

Tissot Navigator Automatic Mens Watch T0624301705700 | eBay


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm rather miffed that, for all the purchases I do via eBay, they haven't been offering me that 10% off coupon. And I do have eBay bucks.


If you have unspent bucks, eBay will often not give you the offer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

Just got the Incursore iii from ebay, 219.99 after $50 off. I don't know why this model wasn't more popular. I love the Cali dial with a few gold accents.


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

boze said:


> I just got the SRP639 for $191 after the 20% code.
> 
> It said last one when I bought it but it's still available and still says last one now.
> 
> ...


 I had to snag one as well. After ebay bucks and CB, it comes to about $162. Why the hell not. I have the SRP637 currently, but not a fan of the bracelet or all stainless look. Definitely like the touch of yellow to set this one apart in the collection.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

boze said:


> I just got the SRP639 for $191 after the 20% code.
> 
> It said last one when I bought it but it's still available and still says last one now.
> 
> ...


Wow, that lume really pops. Let's see some photos when you get it.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Ok this is the worst thread. I just decided to peak in and then poof a new watch on the way. The price on those orient star classics was just too good with the coupon. 206 shipped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm rather miffed that, for all the purchases I do via eBay, they haven't been offering me that 10% off coupon. And I do have eBay bucks.


The more you buy and sell on eBay, the LESS likelihood they send you their promotions (my wife's relatively inactive account gets them, mine does not).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

lbovill said:


> Ok this is the worst thread. I just decided to peak in and then poof a new watch on the way. The price on those orient star classics was just too good with the coupon. 206 shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For those brave enough to come in here - Resistance is Futile.


----------



## Sterimar (Jan 4, 2017)

Gannicus said:


> I had to snag one as well. After ebay bucks and CB, it comes to about $162. Why the hell not. I have the SRP637 currently, but not a fan of the bracelet or all stainless look. Definitely like the touch of yellow to set this one apart in the collection.


That's an amazing deal for the yellow fin tuna.

️️️️️


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Tissot Navigator automatic, model T0624301705700, $200 after the discount. That beats Joma and Amazon by $80. ETA2836-2 movement.
> 
> Tissot Navigator Automatic Mens Watch T0624301705700 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 11129890


I thought about adding this watch as a deal but the following statement from the seller stopped me... may not be an issue for some but definitely heads up:

*"*This watch still have protective plastic however the bracelet has been shortened. Band length is 7 inches. Watch comes with no box. Otherwise watch functions perfectly.*"*


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

After hearing a number of SAR's were discontinued 
http://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/out-of-production-model,

I went with this guy before they're gone.









SEIKO SARG009 Mechanical Automatic Stainless Steel Men's Watch - Made In Japan | eBay


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> This thread should be renamed: Danger - You're Playing with Fire.
> 
> Couldn't resist any longer, been watching this one for a while. Seiko SARB017
> 
> ...





tissotguy said:


> Took advantage of the 20% eBay coupon today with the 10% cashback offer and 1.2% befrugal on another Glycine from gooroo...
> 
> View attachment 11127442
> 
> ...


I was kicking myself after seeing that you guys managed to stack the coupon with the 10% bucks, so I decided to call eBay customer service. The agent was nice enough to apply the 10% bucks retroactively since the activate button for that promotion didn't work in my firefox browser; and that's why I assumed that the two promotions couldn't stack. So the SARB065 actually ended up costing me $265 -1.2% CB via ebates. As I always say, God I love this thread!


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

MattFeeder said:


> After hearing a number of SAR's were discontinued
> Discontinued models were announced!! - seiyajapan.com,
> 
> I went with this guy before they're gone.
> ...


I keep telling myself that I don't need that watch but if it is being discontinued...


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Hmmm can't seem to get the code to work anymore. Anyone having this problem too? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

I could see the discount with the that code but after i select my foreign address the code don't work anymore. This is a USA based code?

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

The frenzy of those recent eBay codes in this thread is awesome. We're crack addicts.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

anokewee said:


> I could see the discount with the that code but after i select my foreign address the code don't work anymore. This is a USA based code?
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


yes, us paypal + us address


----------



## rikkd (Aug 8, 2012)

All we can do across the Atlantic is watch with puppy dog eyes....🐾🐾

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

vitekodessa said:


> yes, us paypal + us address


Thanks.. what a pity.


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

rikkd said:


> All we can do across the Atlantic is watch with puppy dog eyes....🐾🐾
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Ditto with us Asians


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*GUANQIN GJ16012 Automatic Multi-Function, Sapphire,10ATM Luminous Wristwatch *

*$48.29 with $6 Off Coupon Code* *"**WGSALE7**" at checkout* *YoShop *(for comparison $88-89 on Amazon)

40 mm x 12mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 100M WR, 21 jewel automatic movement, fully lumed dial, black IP plated on bracelet.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

vitekodessa said:


> yes, us paypal + us address











* All those seiko/orientStar JDMs for less than $250...............*

Better luck next time for us on the other side of the world.

On a side note, good to see you people again This thread is the best!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm rather miffed that, for all the purchases I do via eBay, they haven't been offering me that 10% off coupon. And I do have eBay bucks.


I thought the same thing, it didn't show up in my messages where it normally does. However, I opened up eBay.com in Chrome instead of the app and the coupon was right there on the home page. YMMV.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

The code showed up on the Canadian ebay site. Says item must be paid by PayPal.


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

So here's the questions:
I have a gilt Turtle already, and I think I'd love a blue one. Should I go for the standard (K1) Turtle for about $185 or splurge for the Japanese Made version for only $50 more???


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

macchina said:


> So here's the questions:
> I have a gilt Turtle already, and I think I'd love a blue one. Should I go for the standard (K1) Turtle for about $185 or splurge for the Japanese Made version for only $50 more???


IMO save the $50. I think the J v K debate can be blown out of proportion.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> *GUANQIN GJ16012 Automatic Multi-Function, Sapphire,10ATM Luminous Wristwatch *
> 
> *$48.29 with $6 Off Coupon Code* *"**WGSALE7**" at checkout* *YoShop *(for comparison $88-89 on Amazon)
> 
> 40 mm x 12mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 100M WR, 21 jewel automatic movement, fully lumed dial, black IP plated on bracelet.


A shiny black fauxnograph!


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

I noticed that certifiedwatchstore cash backs do not appear on befrugal - anyone faced same?


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

fish70 said:


> I keep telling myself that I don't need that watch but if it is being discontinued...


I bought this watch about a month ago and it gets disproportionately large wrist time. Love it, cannot believe they are discontinuing it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Lads anybody have any Australian ebay codes or vouchers i could use, im looking to buy a padi turtle from the states maybe on ebay, thanks


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Finally picked up a blue turtle on the eBay deal. This really is the best thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

macchina said:


> So here's the questions:
> I have a gilt Turtle already, and I think I'd love a blue one. Should I go for the standard (K1) Turtle for about $185 or splurge for the Japanese Made version for only $50 more???


I've grown to dislike the J seikos after many awful first hand experiences, even for my relatively small experience. I've had BRAND NEW J models with bad bezel mechanics, extreme hands misalignment, letters falling off from a seik5 dial after 3 months.

It could be simply bad luck for my case, but if a K model was available I'd take it over the J any day.


----------



## mart567 (Jan 2, 2017)

Can the eBay coupon be used more than once? Or is it a $50 max off your whole cart one time only?

Thanks!

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

mart567 said:


> Can the eBay coupon be used more than once? Or is it a $50 max off your whole cart one time only?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


It's a one time use unless you have two PayPal accounts and two eBay accounts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyPD (Jul 12, 2016)

Canadian Users! As I am constantly on Amazon Canada, I also add nearly every watch I like to 'My Cart' and check the price changes daily. So I have a couple of suggestions, one of which I am buying myself. Since I can't post links, just search up the model # on Amazon if you are interested.

1) A.B. Art - OA104 - $205.59 (CDN)
This is a Swiss Made, German designed brand, and from all my research, they are quite legitimate. It is a minimalist watch, and it has a ETA 2824-2 movement. Quite a good deal for a Swiss watch with a 2824 movement in it.








2) Bulova Accu-Swiss (Automatic Chronograph) - 65C114 - $451.81 (CDN)

This is another steal, two tone, with a Valjoux 7750 movement in it. Looks nice, and supposedly is finished quite well.









Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

You could do a lot worse than this for a black dress/office watch. *Citizen NP4040-54E*. Sapphire crystal and automatic Miyota movement. *$158.36* after the 20% off coupon code via Duty Free Island's eBay site. Beats other sellers by at least $100.

Sort of a poor man's SARB033.

Citizen Luxury Automatic Japan Sapphire Gents Watch NP4040-54E | eBay


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> You could do a lot worse than this for a black dress/office watch. *Citizen NP4040-54E*. Sapphire crystal and automatic Miyota movement. *$158.36* after the 20% off coupon code via Duty Free Island's eBay site. Beats other sellers by at least $100.
> 
> Sort of a poor man's SARB033.
> 
> ...


More like a poor man's Citizen Signature NB0040-58E. Very nice looking.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Citizen really makes some great looking affordable watches.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

boze said:


> I just got the SRP639 for $191 after the 20% code.
> 
> It said last one when I bought it but it's still available and still says last one now.
> 
> ...


How are you managing $191? What additional discounts/etc are you using? I only see $245 after the 20% coupon.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Welp, I found the eBay Madness deal I couldn't say no to.

I find myself always preferring Citizen's discontinued ana-digi models over the ones they changed them out for. NY Watch Store had -- new -- the older-style Navihawk in the colors of my Detroit Tigers, dark blue and orange, model JN0121-82L. $191.96 after the code. Under $200? Done.









My oft-stated red-and-black fetish was screaming at me to instead get this one, JN0120-85X:









I briefly considered getting both, but that would have made them about $215 each. I'm weird enough to need to have gotten them for under $200.

Search either of the model numbers and then "lowest price first." A couple different options for sellers on the red-and-black one.


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

Nice Finds Indeed.



JonnyPD said:


> Canadian Users! As I am constantly on Amazon Canada, I also add nearly every watch I like to 'My Cart' and check the price changes daily. So I have a couple of suggestions, one of which I am buying myself. Since I can't post links, just search up the model # on Amazon if you are interested.
> 
> 1) A.B. Art - OA104 - $205.59 (CDN)
> This is a Swiss Made, German designed brand, and from all my research, they are quite legitimate. It is a minimalist watch, and it has a ETA 2824-2 movement. Quite a good deal for a Swiss watch with a 2824 movement in it.
> ...


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks to the guys that posted the ebay coupon code and the creationwatches Ray 2 posting. I grabbed a Ray Raven 2 at $136. I wanted this for a while but it was either out of stock anywhere else I looked or it was in the $300s. Now I should probably unsubscribe from this tread


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

well, bug finally bit again. pulled the trigger on a bulova moon watch using the ebay code. thanks a lot guys, thanks.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Just an FYI I checked my eBay messages and saw an invitation to join the eBay Bucks program. It's free to join. So maybe the reason I never got those offers was because I had never joined the program.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Are U.S. people able to use the coupon again ordering from Ebay Canada?


----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Are U.S. people able to use the coupon again ordering from Ebay Canada?


Only if your a Rush fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Or a Tragically Hip fan



dman2112 said:


> Only if your a Rush fan
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I got the ship notification today. Sellers was Ohclock and it shipped with DHL from Bergamo, Italy yesterday. Great deal on this watch and probably pricey to ship all the way from Italy to the US. Should arrive some day next week. Thanks again for posting this. :-!



WorthTheWrist said:


> It took me forever to land that 40% Kohls code. Then I was all ready to get the Seiko PADI Pepsi diver, SRPA21, for about $250-$260 with tax. But I now see it on eBay for $284.95 Canadian, about $212.54. Then I decided to pass anyway. But that's an outstanding price for somebody.
> 
> SEIKO MEN'S PROSPEX PADI SPECIAL EDITION 45MM AUTOMATIC BLUE DIAL WATCH SRPA21 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 11115010


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

dman2112 said:


> Only if your a Rush fan
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Ojibway Bob said:


> Or a Tragically Hip fan


My friend Bob Caygeon who drives a Red Barchetta says I'm good to go.


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

They are so cheap, and I own a couple eco drives but I can't find a reason to buy more.



mplsabdullah said:


> Citizen really makes some great looking affordable watches.


----------



## brysterman (Mar 6, 2017)

This thread is crack. I joined this forum to buy one thing, and ended up buying at least 3 watches thanks to these darn bargains.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

matlobi said:


> My friend Bob Caygeon who drives a Red Barchetta says I'm good to go.


You sir, are the Winner!!!!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just got the Samurai from WUS seller khoward, she's got more. Lowest price I've seen. 









Chapter ring perfectly aligned, enough links for my 8.3in wrist, all papers and box with outer box. She ships with several layers of protection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

I just picked up this Citizen auto "diver" (100m) in all black for $114 using the eBay code. I've been wanting the auto, and it will go nice with my blue eco-drive diver.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Automatic-100m-Black-IP-Watch-NH8385-11E-NH8385-11EB-/232157858937









Has anyone even seen or heard about this Citizen model? NH8389-88L
I couldn't find any info on it online or WUS. I really like the looks of this one. It appears that it, too, is only rated to 100m.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Promaster-Automatic-Marine-Sport-Mens-Watch-NH8389-88L-/182443248850


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> How are you managing $191? What additional discounts/etc are you using? I only see $245 after the 20% coupon.


My link still goes to a price of $238, so that minus $47 from the 20% coupon.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

boze said:


> My link still goes to a price of $238, so that minus $47 from the 20% coupon.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


I think yesterday there was one listed for $235 or so, then 20%, and some people got 10% ebay bucks

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

ayem-bee said:


> I just picked up this Citizen auto "diver" (100m) in all black for $114 using the eBay code. I've been wanting the auto, and it will go nice with my blue eco-drive diver.
> 
> Citizen Automatic 100m Black IP Watch NH8385-11E NH8385-11EB | eBay
> 
> ...


Can't say much about the watch itself, except that they are much cheaper here. They seem to go in and out of stock though. Today they have them...
Citizen NH8381-12L NH8381-12LB Automatic 100m Blue Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Long Island watch is running a sale on the Orient Mako and Ray IIs. $159.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Vostok K39 from ebay with the 20% off code works out to about $100 less than directly from Meranom

Vostok K39 link


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> Just got the Samurai from WUS seller khoward, she's got more. Lowest price I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I generally disdain divers with marked bezels outside of the Breitling SOH and the Stowa Seatime. But that Samurai is sexy as hell!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> I've grown to dislike the J seikos after many awful first hand experiences, even for my relatively small experience. I've had BRAND NEW J models with bad bezel mechanics, extreme hands aligment, letters from a seik5 dial falling off after 3 months.
> 
> It could be simply bad luck for my case, but if a K model was available I'd take it over the J any day.


+1.

Buy the cheapest if no difference on the dial (unlike the SKX007J with the 21 jewels inscription).

My SRP777J has badly aligned chapter ring and not impressive in the QC by any means.

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sevenmack said:


> I generally disdain divers with marked bezels outside of the Breitling SOH and the Stowa Seatime. But that Samurai is sexy as hell!


I'm glad you like it. Truth be told, I helped my buddy in Greece but it. I'm holding it for him until he pays it off and I ship next week. He told me to wear it in the mean time but it's back in box now. This thing makes me want one badly. I wonder what other combos they'll make the Samurais with. I just tend to go for ceramic or sapphire bezels at this price point or higher.

I'd love one of those Stowa's one day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

ayem-bee said:


> I just picked up this Citizen auto "diver" (100m) in all black for $114 using the eBay code. I've been wanting the auto, and it will go nice with my blue eco-drive diver.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Automatic-100m-Black-IP-Watch-NH8385-11E-NH8385-11EB-/232157858937
> 
> ...


I had this in blue without the bracelet and it's a great watch for $130. Sold cus of other blue dials with 4 o clock crowns please me more, like the A1 and my PADI's but this for $130 is hard to beat.

Crown doesn't screw down. A LOT of eye candy. 24mm lugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Is C20HELLOSPRING on eBay good on preowned watches ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

tanksndudes said:


> Can't say much about the watch itself, except that they are much cheaper here. They seem to go in and out of stock though. Today they have them...
> Citizen NH8381-12L NH8381-12LB Automatic 100m Blue Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


Yeah...Duty Free Island is the eBay seller, and it's actually cheaper through their eBay store due to the 20% off code.

However, I was wondering about that second watch. I'm thinking it might be an Italian only model?
Klepsoo has it for about $152 right now...if you use the codes SALE2017 (5%) and WINTER397 (15%) plus shipping.

https://www.klepsoo.com/en/watches/citizen/of-collection/marine-sport/nh8389-88l.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Vostok K39 from ebay with the 20% off code works out to about $100 less than directly from Meranom
> 
> Vostok K39 link


I had a similar Vostok for a short time. The lack of a quick-set date ruined it.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

matlobi said:


> My friend Bob Caygeon who drives a Red Barchetta says I'm good to go.


But it's my turn to drive....


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Hamilton Linwood for $499 at Ashford using XTRA20 code for clearance. Good price point for anyone wanting a 38mm 7750 Chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

On an unrelated note, I finally got my Glycine Airman...this time from Gooroo. Much better than the Airman from The Watchery that I had to return due to the GMT hand being off.

So far it's off by only +4 seconds a day. Nice! Here's a rough cell phone pic of the lume.









The Gooroo seems to be running out of stock on these, and I get the impression she is taking some low offers. My offer was accepted immediately; no counters or hesitation, so I am assuming her presets are lower than before. That, coupled with the 20% coupon, should result in some fantastic deals!

Good luck!


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

ayem-bee said:


> Yeah...Duty Free Island is the eBay seller, and it's actually cheaper through their eBay store due to the 20% off code.
> 
> However, I was wondering about that second watch. I'm thinking it might be an Italian only model?
> Klepsoo has it for about $152 right now...if you use the codes SALE2017 (5%) and WINTER397 (15%) plus shipping.
> ...


So you were! I didn't even spot the differences in the two. I like the one you're referencing. Kind of has an Excalibur vibe to the indices.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

Grabbed a SARB017 off an eBay seller using the 20℅ off coupon. Wanted to bookend the cocktail time I bought in January. Thanks guys for posting! Now just have to wait for it to show from HK!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

ayem-bee said:


> On an unrelated note, I finally got my Glycine Airman...this time from Gooroo. Much better than the Airman from The Watchery that I had to return due to the GMT hand being off.
> 
> So far it's off by only +4 seconds a day. Nice! Here's a rough cell phone pic of the lume.
> 
> ...


Yup - I picked up yet another Glycine from her. With the 20% coupon and the 10% eBay Bucks it was stupid cheap. Terrific.

Well, except for the fact that this damn thread induces me to buy watches on an almost-daily basis. Someone compared it to crack. All too apt.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

You guys are so bad. I am at 9 watches since January 23rd and you all made me pull trigger on another one last night. I hope and pray all of you get in trouble also buying a lot of watches which you don't even get time to wear....ty tho got a watch i had my eye on for about 40% off with all coupons and ebay bucks. Next post with detail on watch.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

ayem-bee said:


> I just picked up this Citizen auto "diver" (100m) in all black for $114 using the eBay code. I've been wanting the auto, and it will go nice with my blue eco-drive diver.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Automatic-100m-Black-IP-Watch-NH8385-11E-NH8385-11EB-/232157858937
> 
> ...


I had my eye on the blue automatic for long time. Finally bought it for $90 after discount and ebay bucks. Yay


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Certina ETA automatic for $275 with code DMDS1275

Certina DS 1 C006-407-11-088-01 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

TOM has a bunch of Revue Thommen on sale
For example the one below is at $399 and Gemnation is selling it for $1595!! :think:









Cheers.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Jaysembhi said:


> I am at 9 watches since January 23rd and you all made me pull trigger on another one last night.


Man, that's extreme. Be careful. Seriously.


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Ashford has Rado D-Star Automatic Watch $499 + free shipping after coupon code *SDSTAR499

*


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a sneaky suspicion TOM's inventory is more than likely from Gemnation. Also, Gemnation puts these on sale on a somewhat regular basis for around the same price (even cheaper on rubber, if I recall)....and with free shipping, no tax (at least in my state), no waiting and a return policy. So, if you don't HAVE to have it today, it's probably worth waiting and watching.



tissotguy said:


> TOM has a bunch of Revue Thommen on sale
> For example the one below is at $399 and Gemnation is selling it for $1595!! :think:
> 
> View attachment 11136898
> ...


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

I managed to restrain myself from buying something pricey using the eBay 20% off coupon. It was not without _intense_ effort though. I did pick up an SNKL09 that I've been eyeing to hopefully make a Sinn 556a homage mod with for under $50. This after I told myself no more watches until after the Ventus Mori I pre-ordered comes in. I'm relieved the coupon is used now so I don't have to struggle with my demons any more.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

mikksteel said:


> I managed to restrain myself from buying something pricey using the eBay 20% off coupon. It was not without _intense_ effort though. I did pick up an SNKL09 that I've been eyeing to hopefully make a Sinn 556a homage mod with for under $50. This after I told myself no more watches until after the Ventus Mori I pre-ordered comes in. I'm relieved the coupon is used now so I don't have to struggle with my demons any more.


That's exactly what I might do. It's hard to let a 20% coupon go so I might grab a Seiko 5 military green auto SNZG09K1. Be about $75 figured that's not to bad. I also have on a tisell waiting list. I have bought 11 watches this year so far so I HAVE to stop soon. All mostly beaters but still, the wife is noticing the box getting more full

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> I have a sneaky suspicion TOM's inventory is more than likely from Gemnation. Also, Gemnation puts these on sale on a somewhat regular basis for around the same price (even cheaper on rubber, if I recall)....and with free shipping, no tax (at least in my state), no waiting and a return policy. So, if you don't HAVE to have it today, it's probably worth waiting and watching.


I bought the same watch from Gemnation a month ago at $399 then a week after I got my watch Evine had it on sale at $379. Can't return it because it was deal of the day so they don't allow any return. In any case, very nice big watch and built like a tank. Just make sure you have at least a 7" wrist though.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> Is C20HELLOSPRING on eBay good on preowned watches ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been doing so well on not buying any but the code brought me back... Yes it does.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

So this guy is selling the Seiko SARB017 for $36.68... No seller reviews although it says 7 sold. Guess it's too good to be true but with Paypal/ebay's protection policy I'm tempted for the lols... http://www.ebay.com/itm/152466930219
Another seller with a similarly formatted name and also no reviews is selling the SARB035 also around $36. Both sellers' only other items are crystal balls.... Yeah not sketchy at all. Still tempted ? http://www.ebay.com/itm/162425695925


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Chirv said:


> So this guy is selling the Seiko SARB017 for $36.68... No seller reviews although it says 7 sold. Guess it's too good to be true but with Paypal/ebay's protection policy I'm tempted for the lols... http://www.ebay.com/itm/152466930219
> Another seller with a similarly formatted name and also no reviews is selling the SARB035 also around $36. Both sellers' only other items are crystal balls.... Yeah not sketchy at all. Still tempted ? http://www.ebay.com/itm/162425695925


We've seen this twice in the last 30 days.....both times a fraud.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> We've seen this twice in the last 30 days.....both times a fraud.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Never woulda guessed haha. Thanks though. Just curious how he managed to have 7 bought without being caught by ebay? Weird.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

The blue one has been $134.99 all week, but the black just dropped to $131.99 from the same seller:

*Citizen Promaster Diver BN0150-28E

*Use C20HELLOSPRING for an additional 20% off.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Firstly I'd like to say thanks for keeping it real.



HoustonReal said:


>


Haha, presumably "Swiss design" = "cloned movement"?

Are those fake screwheads in the rotor "bearing"?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

tissotguy said:


> TOM has a bunch of Revue Thommen on sale
> For example the one below is at $399 and Gemnation is selling it for $1595!! :think:
> 
> View attachment 11136898
> ...


No problem with a 45mm watch generally but heads up as those are some long lugs as well. Watch seems to wear very large in online wrist shots.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Watches503 said:


> Just got the Samurai from WUS seller khoward, she's got more. Lowest price I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered the same watch from them, got the Turtle instead, decided to keep it, ordered the Samurai from e-bay - $405.00 , I used the 20 % coupon and 10% cash back, got it for $325.00.....last night


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

eljay said:


> Firstly I'd like to say thanks for keeping it real.
> 
> Haha, presumably "Swiss design" = "cloned movement"?
> 
> Are those fake screwheads in the rotor "bearing"?


I was seriously eye-balling that one. But those fake screw... hate that stuff. Such an obvious thing to NOT do.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Chirv said:


> So this guy is selling the Seiko SARB017 for $36.68... No seller reviews although it says 7 sold. Guess it's too good to be true but with Paypal/ebay's protection policy I'm tempted for the lols... http://www.ebay.com/itm/152466930219
> Another seller with a similarly formatted name and also no reviews is selling the SARB035 also around $36. Both sellers' only other items are crystal balls.... Yeah not sketchy at all. Still tempted ? http://www.ebay.com/itm/162425695925


My crystal ball says it's very sketchy

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Chirv said:


> I've been doing so well on not buying any but the code brought me back... Yes it does.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Wow thank you. I gotta go shopping now cus I get off work at 12pm eastern time. So I'll see what I find now.

Code ends tonight ? Or tomorrow ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Robert999 said:


> I ordered the same watch from them, got the Turtle instead, decided to keep it, ordered the Samurai from e-bay - $405.00 , I used the 20 % coupon and 10% cash back, got it for $325.00.....last night


Wow big congrats and thanks for the heads up. What a deal !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Lads anybody have any Australian ebay codes or vouchers i could use, im looking to buy a padi turtle from the states maybe on ebay, thanks


C10AU


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

jlow28 said:


> My crystal ball says it's very sketchy
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


+1.

100% guaranteed that it is a scam. Like VWG said, this happened a few times recently. You can try your luck but it is most likely a hijacked eBay account. The seller lists fake stuff and some will take the bait.

eBay/PayPal will refund but they will take their time for sure.

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Techme said:


> C10AU


Hi, haven't used an eBay code yet 'crazy' do you have to wait until after checkout to apply the code? Thanks


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Two newer seiko dress models can be had at pretty good prices right now, I believe both of these are 2016 models.

Seiko sarx033 on eBay would be around $673 after 20% coupon. First time I have seen it under $700.








Seiko sarx041 (spb039j1) is $508 after 20% off (-$50) on eBay. 







(Borrowed pics from google)


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

I made a cheap watch cheaper with that eBay code.


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

What just happened, I blacked out...









OH GOD, WHAT HAVE YOU DONE??


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

mattybumpkin said:


> 20% off $25 or more on Ebay - fashion and beauty, until 3/11. Code: C20HELLOSPRING
> 
> Fashion includes watches.....


Welp, just bought the Seiko Turtle Blue Lagoon for $369. The coupon broke me. I'm such a weak person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

230OCU said:


> Hi, haven't used an eBay code yet 'crazy' do you have to wait until after checkout to apply the code? Thanks


I usually add items to my cart, then there is a coupon box at checkout. You need to use a paypal account with an Aussie address.

eBay.com.au - Pages | Buyer coupons | domestic |


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

eljay said:


> Firstly I'd like to say thanks for keeping it real.
> 
> Haha, presumably "Swiss design" = "cloned movement"?
> 
> Are those fake screwheads in the rotor "bearing"?


Kronen $ Sohne does something similar. That is a thin metal, stick-on cover, to rebrand the movement. GuanQin is trying to mimic a Sea-Gull ST25/ST18, or an ETA 2892 rotor bearing.


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=151361929935

This Hamilton Khaki Mechanical from Jomashop comes out to around 175 with the eBay code (C20HELLOSPRING). Black face is also available for around $30 more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for the eBay coupon. I've been eyeing a G shock GW-5000 for a while. I just won a pretty cheap auction for a new one at $218. With the coupon, it was reduced to $175 which is the cheapest I've seen a complete set


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Two newer seiko dress models can be had at pretty good prices right now, I believe both of these are 2016 models.
> 
> Seiko sarx033 on eBay would be around $673 after 20% coupon. First time I have seen it under $700.
> View attachment 11138962
> ...


That 033 is really sharp


----------



## Dups (Jan 28, 2017)

Just picked up an Accutron Telluride 96B216 for $95 with the Ebay coupon thanks to you guys. I'm a little surprised these don't get more love. Very similar to the Surveyors from what I can tell at a much better price. I'm not a big fan of the bracelet, but it looks great on leather. Photo courtesy of Watch Carefully's review.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I've held strong thinking the ebay 20% off code ended today, but alas it ends on the 11th. Let's see if I have the strength to last another entire day...


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

RTea said:


> I've held strong thinking the ebay 20% off code ended today, but alas it ends on the 11th. Let's see if I have the strength to last another entire day...


Resistance is futile!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

I've had a dry spell of watch buying and that 20% off says its about time to expand beyond black pilot watches... Which blue seiko pillow case should I get?








This vintage Lord Matic caught my eye but so did the Recraft from Jomashop...


----------



## Grim Tuesday (Feb 13, 2017)

That ebay code is one of the best deals I have ever seen. I got $50 off an Orient Star from Creation Watches. Wow!

Edit: Chirv -- I like #1


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

The Orient King Master is pretty tempting for $225 after the eBay coupon. Domed sapphire, solid end links, solid links, Seiko SARB series-like clasp, inner bezel, really close homage to their vintage model... must... resist...


----------



## Tapir (Aug 6, 2013)

Is C20HELLOSPRING still valid? I got US address, Paypal as payment method, Glycine watch in my cart and when trying to redeem the code I see "This code can't be applied to some of your items."


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

Tapir said:


> Is C20HELLOSPRING still valid? I got US address, Paypal as payment method, Glycine watch in my cart and when trying to redeem the code I see "This code can't be applied to some of your items."


non-US paypal account?


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

I wish that Bulova Sea King diver will be still available for $139 from oficialwatchdeals on ebay...
This beast for $111 would be a no brainer for me!


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes, the coupon code "C20HELLOSPRING" appears to still be valid. I can't find the details, but it said through the 11th.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Terms & Conditions:

The Coupon is a 20% discount off a minimum purchase of $25, *valid until 11:59 PM PST on 3/11/17*. The Coupon discount is capped at a maximum value of $50. Discount applies to the purchase price (excluding shipping, handling, and taxes) of an eligible item on eBay.com. Eligible items include items purchased from the Clothing, Shoes and Accessories, Jewelry & Watches, and Health & Beauty categories. Coupon can be used ONCE per PayPal account within a single transaction (or cart), while supplies last. Only registered eBay members paying with a PayPal account registered with an address located in the United States or Canada can receive the discount. Any unused difference between discount amount, as shown on the Coupon, and the purchase price of item(s) in a single transaction (or cart) will be forfeited.

Coupon is subject to U.S laws, void where prohibited, not redeemable for cash, has no face value, and cannot be combined with any other Coupon, or when paying with PayPal Credit Easy Payments or Gift Cards. eBay may cancel, amend, or revoke the Coupon at any time.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Delete


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

CountryComm has the Maratac Mid Original Pilot Auto for $219, for the next 50 orders. This is the 39mm version.

https://countycomm.com/products/maratac-mid-original-pilot-watch


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

platinumEX said:


> CountryComm has the Maratac Mid Original Pilot Auto for $219, for the next 50 orders. This is the 39mm version.
> 
> https://countycomm.com/products/maratac-mid-original-pilot-watch
> 
> View attachment 11144778


Love this piece. I have spent too much money this month already....$219 more a good idea?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

platinumEX said:


> CountryComm has the Maratac Mid Original Pilot Auto for $219, for the next 50 orders. This is the 39mm version.
> 
> https://countycomm.com/products/maratac-mid-original-pilot-watch
> 
> View attachment 11144778


Hi,

I got their mid pilot with central seconds a few weeks ago when it was 250$, I'm very impressed by the overall quality. At 219$, it is a very good deal for this version.

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

ffeingol said:


> Yes, the coupon code "C20HELLOSPRING" appears to still be valid. I can't find the details, but it said through the 11th.


It worked a few minutes ago, I grabbed a BN0150 from LePerfect. I'm located in Canada and the discount was applied as expected.

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

Slant said:


> Terms & Conditions:
> 
> The Coupon is a 20% discount off a minimum purchase of $25, *valid until 11:59 PM PST on 3/11/17*. The Coupon discount is capped at a maximum value of $50. Discount applies to the purchase price (excluding shipping, handling, and taxes) of an eligible item on eBay.com. Eligible items include items purchased from the Clothing, Shoes and Accessories, Jewelry & Watches, and Health & Beauty categories. Coupon can be used ONCE per PayPal account within a single transaction (or cart), while supplies last. Only registered eBay members paying with a PayPal account registered with an address located in the United States or Canada can receive the discount. Any unused difference between discount amount, as shown on the Coupon, and the purchase price of item(s) in a single transaction (or cart) will be forfeited.
> 
> Coupon is subject to U.S laws, void where prohibited, not redeemable for cash, has no face value, and cannot be combined with any other Coupon, or when paying with *PayPal Credit Easy Payments* or Gift Cards. eBay may cancel, amend, or revoke the Coupon at any time.


Weird, I was able to make a purchase using both the coupon, and my Paypal credit account.

Picked up a Victorinox Officer 241370 for $199 shipped free. I have really, really got to stay out of this thread.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Chirv said:


> I've had a dry spell of watch buying and that 20% off says its about time to expand beyond black pilot watches... Which blue seiko pillow case should I get?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Decided to go vintage. Snagged the Lord Matic for $70! The original bracelet put me over the edge 😀


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I couldn't resist either! I did manage to get a cheap watch for even less.









(stock picture, got it from the bay for about $58)


----------



## icemasta (Dec 7, 2010)

Ended up picking up a SRP777 for $188USD. Couldn't resist any longer. I already have a SRP313 coming in and tried to convince myself I didn't need anymore watches.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Zeno-6709-515Q-A19-Divers-Analog-Display/dp/B00KX8R87C

$110.52 for 200M Swiss Made quartz diver with sapphire crystal and MB Microtec H3 tritium tubes.


----------



## priga (Aug 3, 2016)

For those on the fence with the ebay 20% off deal, it works on straps and accessories too. I used it to get the orange second hand Glycine Combat 7 from Goo Roo for $210, then used a second paypal account on some accessories. 
I'd go for some high quality brands that are never discounted like:

20mm Staib Mesh SHORT 130mm Polished Stainless Steel $125 becomes $100 for thick, high quality German steel bracelet that will last a lifetime.
20mm Fluco Silicone Strap is highly recommended; the look of leather with the feel of rubber $15.20
20mm Fluco Perlon for $10.40 because why not

Essentially I'm getting 2 Fluco straps for free. (All were sold by Holbens watch bands via ebay, practically the only seller for these brands)

I don't believe I have a third paypal account, or else I'd pick up a $300 Cocktail Time. About to try some more email addresses...


----------



## madscientist24 (Feb 27, 2017)

tanksndudes said:


> I made a cheap watch cheaper with that eBay code.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11139082&d=1489192045"]
> 
> ...





swank said:


> I couldn't resist either! I did manage to get a cheap watch for even less.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11145826&d=1489251341"]
> 
> ...


Yep, got the classic scuba dude and a couple mod pieces all for 80 bucks. Finally got that Vostok!.... now I have to wait a month probably to get it though...


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

priga said:


> For those on the fence with the ebay 20% off deal, it works on straps and accessories too.


Yes, works for anything within the Jewelry & Watches category. I used for a watch I had already bid on before the code and added another Wolf winder to the cart once the auction on the watch closed to maximize the 20%.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hey guys, just a suggestion for those of you who may be over doing it with this sale, remember, there will always be other great deals in the future. 

As much as I want to be, I am not an octopus.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

icemasta said:


> Ended up picking up a SRP777 for $188USD. Couldn't resist any longer. I already have a SRP313 coming in and tried to convince myself I didn't need anymore watches.


The SRP313 is on my "Want" list. Did you get yours from eBay? New?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bulova Precisionist chronograph for $171.99 after the 20% off coupon. Personally, I'd take a Precisionist chronograph over the moon watch any day.

Bulova Men's 98B257 Precisionist Chronograph Black Stainless Steel Watch | eBay


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

madscientist24 said:


> Yep, got the classic scuba dude and a couple mod pieces all for 80 bucks. Finally got that Vostok!.... now I have to wait a month probably to get it though...


Who'd you order the mod bits through?


----------



## icemasta (Dec 7, 2010)

tanksndudes said:


> The SRP313 is on my "Want" list. Did you get yours from eBay? New?


Picked one up on bracelet from Skywatches for $198USD a week or so ago.

Hadn't seen one in stock for a under $200USD in a while so I thought I'd buy it before they were discontinued. Still want an Orange Monster but their current (resellers) prices are out of my price range.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

For those of you wanting to take advantage of the eBay coupon code but don't necessarily want a watch, this is a very nice 24 watch box. I got one and full price last year and am very happy with the quality. Came to just under $56 with the coupon code. Free shipping makes it even better.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/162325865926










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

icemasta said:


> Picked one up on bracelet from Skywatches for $198USD a week or so ago.


And... sold out. I know they're out there in various places. I just keep buying, you know, other watches...


----------



## icemasta (Dec 7, 2010)

tanksndudes said:


> And... sold out. I know they're out there in various places. I just keep buying, you know, other watches...


I saw it in stock online this morning. It was sold out a day or two after I bought it so stock might be trickling in. Skywatches had the best price that I could find.


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

Orient Blue Ray II for sale at Long Island Watch at $165. Nice deal!

Orient Ray II Blue Dial Automatic Dive Watch with Stainless Steel Bracelet #AA02005D


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Hmmm it seems a few shops are havingsales on the US ebay site? I don't usually browse that sight but... Jomashop is having a Hamilton up to 50% off sale and I found another US ebay store named winwinwatches? having sales of $15 of when spent 175? I also found a $20 of when spend $200. I was searching randomly for a blue dial recraft Seiko and stumbled upon this?

If there is usual I am sorry. Like i said I am on the Canadian ebay site.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

icemasta said:


> I saw it in stock online this morning. It was sold out a day or two after I bought it so stock might be trickling in. Skywatches had the best price that I could find.


I'll check back in a few. Thanks!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

All black Nighthawk for $151.

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's BJ7009-58E Nighthawk Pilot's Black Mesh Band Watch | eBay


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Welp - couldn't hold out any longer. $210 after eBay 20% from Lady GooRoo.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Welp!!! I just bought this. I am a sucker for Blue dials and well it is so clean. Also bought a distressed black leather Nato strap with black buckles from strapco for it. I tried to use the code on the US Ebay but it would not let me do it, as I already did it on the Canadian site.








Taken from the Ebay site

AND I AM NOW DONE!!!!! since joining these boards I have now bought 12 watches, 3 straps, a new 20 place watch box, 19 pc tool kit, various watch pins 200 curved+270straight, a watch case holder, and a caliper.......WTF DO I NEED A CALIPER FOR?!?! I have not used 1 of those since I was 8 yrs old(My Dad was a machinist and made me learn how to read 1) and that was almost 40 years ago now!!!!! OMFG if my Wife knew that half of this......I would have to buy her a Louis Vuitton purse!!! SOO BAD you Guys/Gals are for me..

I still love ya thou.

Oh Edit....I am also on the waiting list for a Tisell WHICH I never heard of til ya'll haha and I am watching for this https://www.sgswatches.com/collection/to hit kickstarter, again I would have never thought of til well you know who is guilty!!!!

Still love ya'll...


----------



## madscientist24 (Feb 27, 2017)

tanksndudes said:


> madscientist24 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, got the classic scuba dude and a couple mod pieces all for 80 bucks. Finally got that Vostok!.... now I have to wait a month probably to get it though...
> ...


I ordered a bezel from arkustime I think the shop wa's called. Zenitar carries some stuff too and thats a popular vostok ebay shop. dr.seikostain also carries some really nice bezels. The bezels are compatible with seiko skx007 inserts so you can purchase inserts from non Russian shops and be just fine. Tbh, so long as the russian vostok sellers have a good rating and a decent amount of stars, I'm OK ordering from them. Worst case, I start a dispute and usually ebay sides with the customer.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

madscientist24 said:


> I ordered a bezel from arkustime I think the shop wa's called. Zenitar carries some stuff too and thats a popular vostok ebay shop. dr.seikostain also carries some really nice bezels. The bezels are compatible with seiko skx007 inserts so you can purchase inserts from non Russian shops and be just fine. Tbh, so long as the russian vostok sellers have a good rating and a decent amount of stars, I'm OK ordering from them. Worst case, I start a dispute and usually ebay sides with the customer.


Awesome info.. I was wondering this all myself as well for when my Amphibian comes. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

I finally caved and got " Glycined". The colors and markers (and hands) got to me:


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Ordered ray raven on Friday from creationwatches and it is scheduled for delivery Monday. Watch shipped dhl from Singapore and I live in NC, USA. WOW talking about speedy delivery. $136 for a watch with 2 day deliver across the world. I love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Ordered ray raven on Friday from creationwatches and it is scheduled for delivery Monday. Watch shipped dhl from Singapore and I live in NC, USA. WOW talking about speedy delivery. $136 for a watch with 2 day deliver across the world. I love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to have an orange ray and blue mako. They were freakishly accurate for cheap autos. I ended up selling them because I dislike watches that lack hack and hand wind ability but will at some point probably get one of the new versions with F69 movement. They're very good looking well built watches.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

impetusera said:


> I used to have an orange ray and blue mako. They were freakishly accurate for cheap autos. I ended up selling them because I dislike watches that lack hack and hand wind ability but will at some point probably get one of the new versions with F69 movement. They're very good looking well built watches.


Yea this is ray raven 2 with hacking. Ray 2 black comes down to $112 with coupon from creation watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Let us know if DHL collects duty.


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

Nice, i got the same for the same reasons lol.



Wiggy999 said:


> I finally caved and got " Glycined". The colors and markers (and hands) got to me:
> 
> View attachment 11151130


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ffeingol said:


> Let us know if DHL collects duty.


Poor test case, as that watch is way below the exemption threshold.

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

ffeingol said:


> Let us know if DHL collects duty.


There shouldn't be any duty assessed on watches shipped to the US with a value under $800.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Yea this is ray raven 2 with hacking. Ray 2 black comes down to $112 with coupon from creation watches
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What code is this? Do they require signature at delivery?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

impetusera said:


> What code is this? Do they require signature at delivery?


Ebay c20hellospring. Dhl requires signature

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

impetusera said:


> What code is this? Do they require signature at delivery?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/272585327971 
C20hellospring code
They do require signature but they give you form to sign and leave for them if you want the package left in front of the door

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/272585327971
> C20hellospring code
> They do require signature but they give you form to sign and leave for them if you want the package left in front of the door
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Black ray 2 is the one I would go for. Have already used up my ebay code though. Good to know you can sign a release for DHL if I order from them in the future. Pretty much got rid of all my other divers once I picked up a blue Certina DS Action. $112.80 would be a good price on that Orient though but putting it towards a black Certina sounds good too.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Seiko Solar chronograph with alarm for $78.56 "like new".

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

The red bezel/ gold markers was missing from my collection: $120-24, sapphire, Miyota automatic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This looks to be an automatic jump hour watch for $32.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Mine is running at +0.4s/d for the past 3 weeks. Make sure you go for the "Best offer" listings. I got my "trial" watch in blue (the red is off - see the thread on here) from Greenstars. The strap is like cardboard, hehe.


Sabadabadoo said:


> The red bezel/ gold markers was missing from my collection: $120-24, sapphire, Miyota automatic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

RyanD said:


> This looks to be an automatic jump hour watch for $32.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


Not a jump hour. That's a date display window. It only has a 60 minute hand and a 60 second hand, no hour display. Sort of an oddball watch.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

impetusera said:


> Not a jump hour. That's a date display window. It only has a 60 minute hand and a 60 second hand, no hour display. Sort of an oddball watch.


That's an erroneous description. It's a jump hour. No date.

Edit - I'm guessing ST1723 regulator movement. Could be wrong.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> That's an erroneous description. It's a jump hour. No date.
> 
> Edit - I'm guessing ST1711 regulator movement. Could be wrong.


I saw it for sale at a few places that described it as a date window however the Arkibos site states it is an hour display. No mention of it being a jumping complication though so I suspect just rotating disk.

This Akribos timepiece features a non-conventional configuration for indicating time. The classically built case features a coin edge bezel that is polished to a brilliant shine, while the dial has two separate finishes. The main dial has a stamped damier pattern, and the inside of the sub-dials have a checkerboard texture. The time indication is quite fascinating. The larger sub-dial showcases a prominent minutes track and hand, and at the center of it, a window that indicates the hour! Intersecting it at 6 o'clock is a separate sub-dial for the small seconds. This watch is completed with a stylish alligator embossed genuine leather strap.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

madscientist24 said:


> I ordered a bezel from arkustime I think the shop wa's called. Zenitar carries some stuff too and thats a popular vostok ebay shop. dr.seikostain also carries some really nice bezels. The bezels are compatible with seiko skx007 inserts so you can purchase inserts from non Russian shops and be just fine. Tbh, so long as the russian vostok sellers have a good rating and a decent amount of stars, I'm OK ordering from them. Worst case, I start a dispute and usually ebay sides with the customer.


Great stuff! Thanks.


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

The Ebay sale got me at the last minute. Was hoping for a Glycine Golden Eye, but MS. Gooroo didn't want to come down enough (My offer was a bit low, so I don't blame her too much). I ended up getting a Seiko Turtle, SRP773, the blue one. Had my eye on it for a while. I waffled a bit over the PADI version, and an Orient Star Classic, but I figured I couldn't go wrong with a Turtle under $200.

Up-thread the Red Corguet was mentioned as having an issue with the color, anyone have a link for more info on that?



Techme said:


> Mine is running at +0.4s/d for the past 3 weeks. Make sure you go for the "Best offer" listings. I got my "trial" watch in blue (the red is off - see the thread on here) from Greenstars. The strap is like cardboard, hehe.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

impetusera said:


> I saw it for sale at a few places that described it as a date window however the Arkibos site states it is an hour display. No mention of it being a jumping complication though so I suspect just rotating disk.
> 
> This Akribos timepiece features a non-conventional configuration for indicating time. The classically built case features a coin edge bezel that is polished to a brilliant shine, while the dial has two separate finishes. The main dial has a stamped damier pattern, and the inside of the sub-dials have a checkerboard texture. The time indication is quite fascinating. The larger sub-dial showcases a prominent minutes track and hand, and at the center of it, a window that indicates the hour! Intersecting it at 6 o'clock is a separate sub-dial for the small seconds. This watch is completed with a stylish alligator embossed genuine leather strap.


It's not a rotating disc. Correctly configured, it will start changing the hour about ten minutes before it jumps.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

One hour (eastern standard time that is) until the eBay coupon expires... I have yet to use it since I am not sure which watch to use it on. Anyone else waiting till the last moment to make a purchase? lol


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Just as written on the Akribos site


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

I can't believe the deals you guys from States get (no taxes, coupons and free shipping). In EU everything is double after taxes. It doesn't help that Seiko force all eBay sellers to not ship to Europe. On the other hand it keeps me away from purchasing more watches


----------



## anarasanen (Dec 29, 2015)

Licu said:


> I can't believe the deals you guys from States get (no taxes, coupons and free shipping). In EU everything is double after taxes. It doesn't help that Seiko force all eBay sellers to not ship to Europe. On the other hand it keeps me away from purchasing more watches


True. I don't buy if I can't get the product for the same price as others can.


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

anarasanen said:


> True. I don't buy if I can't get the product for the same price as others can.


Some post above stated that everything under 800 has no taxes, wow! In my country the limit is 50 (yes, fifty EUR), and when indeed under that value, the custom officer doesn't believe you even if you have an invoice and he looks in a book with average prices. Anyway sorry for hijacking the thread.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

crysman2000 said:


> One hour (eastern standard time that is) until the eBay coupon expires... I have yet to use it since I am not sure which watch to use it on. Anyone else waiting till the last moment to make a purchase? lol


 last minute. placing the order before bedtime counts as last minute.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Licu said:


> Some post above stated that everything under 800 has no taxes, wow! In my country the limit is 50 (yes, fifty EUR), and when indeed under that value, the custom officer doesn't believe you even if you have an invoice and he looks in a book with average prices. Anyway sorry for hijacking the thread.


quite informative.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Licu said:


> Some post above stated that everything under 800 has no taxes, wow! In my country the limit is 50 (yes, fifty EUR), and when indeed under that value, the custom officer doesn't believe you even if you have an invoice and he looks in a book with average prices. Anyway sorry for hijacking the thread.


Haha stop crying!! Denmark is under 11 euro!!

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Anyone interested in Invicta paul new homage,you can get this for 77.80$ + 5.99 shipping.Its cheaper than elsewhere.There are few other dial versions at same price.
http://www.jomashop.com/invicta-chronograph-mens-watch-23121.html


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

whoa said:


> Haha stop crying!! Denmark is under 11 euro!!
> 
> /insert clever or funny note here\


In Australia, the limit decreases from $1000 to $0 on 1 July 2017.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Has anyone who bought those eBay PADI turtles gotten a shipping confirmation yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

eljay said:


> In Australia, the limit decreases from $1000 to $0 on 1 July 2017.


That's a big difference xD when ever it's above 11 euro ~$12 we also have to pay a fee of $23.. No matter if the cost is $13 or $2500... And there's no way to loose that fee..

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Kind of proud of myself for holding off the eBay coupon without buying any watch. So tempting.....Whew.....

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Licu said:


> I can't believe the deals you guys from States get (no taxes, coupons and free shipping). In EU everything is double after taxes. It doesn't help that Seiko force all eBay sellers to not ship to Europe. On the other hand it keeps me away from purchasing more watches


Yeah, my watch box is legit and full of deals. I also don't have health insurance.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

jmarkpatton said:


> Has anyone who bought those eBay PADI turtles gotten a shipping confirmation yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got mine the next day, but had to pay about $20 more that you guys who got in early.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

jmarkpatton said:


> Has anyone who bought those eBay PADI turtles gotten a shipping confirmation yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. Mine comes in Tuesday via UPS


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

jdanefrantz said:


> Yup. Mine comes in Tuesday via UPS


Thanks for the replies. I'd better ask the seller then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

eljay said:


> In Australia, the limit decreases from $1000 to $0 on 1 July 2017.


Any idea of what the charge will be for buying overseas? is it the standard gst? cheers


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

jmarkpatton said:


> Has anyone who bought those eBay PADI turtles gotten a shipping confirmation yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine was shipped on Thu, Mar 9, from Italy and is scheduled to arrive Tue, Mar 14.


----------



## Time4Watches (Jan 3, 2008)

Sadly the ebay coupon ended on a sour note for me. I was ecstatic about finding and buying a Blue Turtle for 187USD / 257$ CAD only to have the seller cancle my order claiming they were actually out of stock (although the listing is still up claiming that they have over 10 units). Pretty shady stuff it seems but bottom line, no great deal on a Turtle for me :-( I hope all of you that used it have better luck than I did.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Pneuma said:


> Kind of proud of myself for holding off the eBay coupon without buying any watch. So tempting.....Whew.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


Survived as well. There was no watch that I had already been waiting to get. I would have been buying the watch just to use the discount. Dangerous territory.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> Survived as well. There was no watch that I had already been waiting to get. I would have been buying the watch just to use the discount. Dangerous territory.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I admit that I bought a watch just to use the discount, but I kept it to a Vostok Amphibian, which was something I'd wanted for a while. After the coupon it was less than $60, which I can live with. But I admire your restraint, because that is indeed dangerous.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

eBay seller has the Luminox Deep Dive Automatic, blue dial, model 1513, for $899.97. The next-closest price I see is almost double that, and most have this over $2,000.

Luminox 1513 Gent's Blue Dial Black Strap Automatic Dive Watch 843836015134 | eBay

Tooly, tritium, impressive-looking, and blue-blue.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

boze said:


> Yeah, my watch box is legit and full of deals. I also don't have health insurance.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Is it wrong to chuckle at that?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

tanksndudes said:


> Is it wrong to chuckle at that?


As long as he's here and not the hospital.


----------



## maj13 (Mar 8, 2006)

Most likely also bought to take advantage of the discount, but I needed a travel watch, so it seemed like a good time to buy. Took hours to decide between the many low-priced Glycine offerings from watchgooro, and finally settled on this Combat 6. More that I wanted to spend, but I think the 36mm will fit me better than the really low-priced 42/43mm versions she was selling.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Crown and Buckle has a buy 3 NATOs receive 20% off sale going on, don't think there is a required code.

Watch Straps | Leather & NATO Straps | Crown & Buckle


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

For those who missed out on the one they really wanted, many previously sold out Glycines are back in stock at Watchgooroo. Many Airman models including the Purist DC-4 and SST-12 "Pumpkin" and several Base 22's are available once again.

glycine | eBay


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Any idea of what the charge will be for buying overseas? is it the standard gst? cheers


I don't know how it's going to work but I don't think the government does either!


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the C20HELLOSPRING code. Used it for a Big Zero. This has been a watch I've wanted for far too long and for NOS under $60 shipped, I couldn't resist. I still have to wait 6 weeks for the darn thing to arrive - just enough time to forget I bought it and be pleasantly surprised when the package arrives.

Hopefully it's a hero and not a..uh..Big Zero


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

eljay said:


> I don't know how it's going to work but I don't think the government does either!


Forgot about this. As if we don't pay overs enough already in Oz. Massive cash grab by the government considering we are mostly an importer of manufactured goods theses days. Going to have to start making some moves to get some pieces I want. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Hamilton Jazzmaster H42515735 for $341.33 warehouse deal. visible scratches on the body. small scratches on the watch band. Item is in original packaging, but packaging has damage

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00BMLV8Z2/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

impetusera said:


> View attachment 11160554
> 
> Hamilton Jazzmaster H42515735 for $341.33 warehouse deal. visible scratches on the body. small scratches on the watch band. Item is in original packaging, but packaging has damage
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00BMLV8Z2/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


Very unlikely to have significant scratches. If you like it, buy it.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Very unlikely to have significant scratches. If you like it, buy it.


Looks like a good price but not really my style. Should be a good deal for someone.


----------



## Tnt9 (Sep 24, 2015)

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> Thanks for sharing the C20HELLOSPRING code. Used it for a Big Zero. This has been a watch I've wanted for far too long and for NOS under $60 shipped, I couldn't resist. I still have to wait 6 weeks for the darn thing to arrive - just enough time to forget I bought it and be pleasantly surprised when the package arrives.
> 
> Hopefully it's a hero and not a..uh..Big Zero


Excelent!

I got mine in EU on some domnestic market for 20USD. One of best looking watches for me


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Hadley-Roma Men's MB5188RA SQ 22 22-mm Black Stainless Steel Wrapped Watch Strap$6.13 warehouse deal. Item is in original packaging, but packaging has damage.


----------



## brysterman (Mar 6, 2017)

Got my Glycine Combat 7 from WatchGooRoo in today (Sundays are awesome!). Packing was in perfect shape. Wish I would have waited for that stupid ebay code, though. C'est la vie.


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

double post sorry.


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

Escargot said:


> Mine was shipped on Thu, Mar 9, from Italy and is scheduled to arrive Tue, Mar 14.


mine says the same, will be here on tuesday, the guide says its already in my country, I am praying for no taxes, that way the saving will awesome.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Techme said:


> I got my "trial" watch in blue (the red is off - see the thread on here) .


You lost me here, could you elaborate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyone have a decent deal on a mido ocean star titanium? I really want an orange one! 

Cheapest I find them for is like a grand canadian


----------



## trekkingman (May 1, 2008)

eljay said:


> I don't know how it's going to work but I don't think the government does either!


Not so straightforward. A vendor registration model will require vendors with an Australian turnover of $75K or more in a 12 month period to register and apply 10% GST. 
So buy from the likes of Amazon or ebay and get charged an additional 10%. Other sales from international small businesses will not be captured in the change.

Oh yes, and freight forwarders will be captured as well.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> You lost me here, could you elaborate?


It's a Black Bay homage. I bought it to trial if a Black Bay would be comfortable on my wrist and sized appropriately. The blue and black versions are accurate in colour to a BB, but thered is brighter. Corgeut even make a homage to the BB bronze.
.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Gearbest Flash Sale!** Big 3rd**Anniver**sar**y **Cele**b**ration

*This is just a sample- more to choose

*











Megir 2011 - $12.99








Ochstin 6043G - $17.99








Ochstin 6047G - $17.99









Megir 2011 - $12.37









Megir 2002 - $16.99









Skone 9425G - $8.15

*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*DOM W-624* - 38mm tungsten case and band, less than 8mm thick, flat sapphire crystal, Miyota quartz, 200M WR -*$42.51*
($47.51 - $5.00) with promo code "*WGSALE2*"@ checkout

*Lowest price on Ali Express - $56.99*

9H Mohrs hardness for both tungsten carbide and sapphire - very scratch resistant
Mirror finish on case and outer portions of bracelet
Excellent fit due to new link design

The Chinese call tungsten carbide, "Tungsten Steel".





















*Review:* https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/dom-w-624-tungsten-sapphire-beer-budget-3635842.html


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> *DOM W-624* - 38mm tungsten case and band, less than 8mm thick, flat sapphire crystal, Miyota quartz, 200M WR -*$42.51*
> ($47.51 - $5.00) with promo code "*WGSALE2*"@ checkout


Getting the Rado vibe from it, and not in a good way. But I'm sure someone will get one and post pics here as I'd like to see one on a proper wist.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Monsta_AU said:


> Getting the Rado vibe from it, and not in a good way. But I'm sure someone will get one and post pics here as I'd like to see one on a proper wist.


Are you saying that HoustonReal doesn't have a proper wrist? :-d

The thing I love about these cheap watches is that they show the real costs of various materials used in more expensive Swiss watches. Sapphire and tungsten carbide with a Japanese quartz movement for $42. There were also some really cheap tritium watches recently around $50.


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Are you saying that HoustonReal doesn't have a proper wrist? :-d


No, but that last picture in his post doesn't put it in the best light. Your photo is better for sure.... looks like it fits if a little small in diameter.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Monsta_AU said:


> No, but that last picture in his post doesn't put it in the best light. Your photo is better for sure.... looks like it fits if a little small in diameter.


He linked to his review. That's where the photo came from.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/dom-w-624-tungsten-sapphire-beer-budget-3635842.html


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Monsta_AU said:


> No, but that last picture in his post doesn't put it in the best light. Your photo is better for sure.... looks like it fits if a little small in diameter.


I took two links out on mine. I have another picture that shows the fit better. The bracelet moves very well, and doesn't bind like the original W-698. It's quite comfortable, and doesn't force the curvature. The intermediate center links allow twice as much flexibility as the 698.

What issues do you have with Rado?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well my sub $200 Padi showed up just now from the ebay sale. Its to big at 44mm, it's a Seiko (not a huge fan of usually), it's heavy and the bracelet isn't all that....BUT....for less than $200 it's got an aligned chapter ring, a nice blue dial, a sweet moving bezel and actually wears small due to the really short lugs. It's a keeper at least for now. I'm surprised I like it so much.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

City74 said:


> Well my sub $200 Padi showed up just now from the ebay sale. Its to big at 44mm, it's a Seiko (not a huge fan of usually), it's heavy and the bracelet isn't all that....BUT....for less than $200 it's got an aligned chapter ring, a nice blue dial, a sweet moving bezel and actually wears small due to the really short lugs. It's a keeper at least for now. I'm surprised I like it so much.
> 
> View attachment 11167906


Why the general dislike for Seiko? Not hating, just curious

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Raven has landed. Looks perfect, well packaged. Bought friday delivered today monday. Amazing! Creationwatches seller on ebay. No duty fees.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Chirv said:


> Why the general dislike for Seiko? Not hating, just curious
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Just a personal preference. From the ones I have had most had something I really didn't like. This one probably is the best of the bunch. It doesn't really have a big turn off for me


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

A little fancy-schmancy for my taste, but at $284 (after 30% off code "THIRTY", capped at $75) this seems like a pretty solid deal for a nice looking, limited edition, quartz moonphase from a respected Swiss brand: https://www.gilt.com/sale/men/the-w...nd-black-dial-bracelet-watch-39mm?origin=sale


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyone looking for a Glycine Airman SST in the blue dial version, watchgooroo has some in stock and available. Just put in an offer on the purist version with bracelet. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well my 20% off eBay watch showed up today too. This is a Seiko SNZH53 from Jomashop on eBay. Love this watch but I think I am gonna keep the turtle instead. Still, the SNZH is us a great looking piece. The bezel and curved glass just scream to be looked at and that blue.....


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Citizen arrived from Ebay deal last week. 
Many thanks for the heads up!


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Promaster arrived this weekend. Damn nice watch for 100 and change!


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

T-hunter said:


> Citizen arrived from Ebay deal last week.
> Many thanks for the heads up!





BStu185 said:


> Promaster arrived this weekend. Damn nice watch for 100 and change!


I've had my eye on that watch for like two years now and you guys got the best price I've ever seen. Good work!

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

T-hunter said:


> Citizen arrived from Ebay deal last week.
> Many thanks for the heads up!


Mines being delivered Wednesday.


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

Flash coupon at Kohl's. Can't find anything I want, so I bequeath the spoils unto you:










Get in quick, coupon expires at 12am CT.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

impetusera said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11160890&d=1489356025"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you find the warehouse deals?


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

Not bad looking, just cant stand those VD53 movements, pointless with the running main seconds and tach scales.



Karan Kohli said:


> Anyone interested in Invicta paul new homage,you can get this for 77.80$ + 5.99 shipping.Its cheaper than elsewhere.There are few other dial versions at same price.
> http://www.jomashop.com/invicta-chronograph-mens-watch-23121.html


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

Kohls 20% flash sale coupon, LUCKY20


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

Great price on that one, I would be very pleased if it was me.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> Where do you find the warehouse deals?


 I looked for that strap too. Must have been gone quickly.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Amazon Warehouse Deals has a "used - very good" GrillMaster watch for under $20. This is the one with the bezel you can set for grilling times for various meats. It's "Sauce Resistant."

https://www.amazon.com/Little-Gridd...=UTF8&qid=1489455140&sr=8-83&keywords=watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Not a Deal, Exactly ...

For awhile now, I've been obsessed with the Luminox Modern Mariner Automatic, Model 6502:









Had an opportunity to get one for under $700 that I balked at, and now they're $900+ in the few places they can be found.

Sort of a blingy, dressy but substantial dive watch with the specs and tritium. For a desk diver like me, it really hits the spot.

Tonight I stumbled across this Yelang V5.1 "Kelpy" automatic. 300m water resistance, also with tritium tubes, sapphire crystal and -- get this -- an ETA2836 movement. Knowing the word salad Chinese sites sometimes toss up, I've checked around at multiple other sites, and they all say the same thing. This one can be had for $436 on Ali.









I think it looks sharp as hell. But I'm still a little put off by paying that much for a Chinese watch with no reputation I'm aware of.

If the price ever gets down to the $300s, though, I think I'm going for it.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Porterjrm said:


> Where do you find the warehouse deals?


When browsing a category limit your seller to amazon warehouse deals.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Wiggy999 said:


> I looked for that strap too. Must have been gone quickly.


Yes, I noticed shortly after posting I forogt a link but when I went back to include it it was already gone.


----------



## drewhenson (Dec 12, 2015)

The Alpina divers are a great bargain.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

boze said:


> I've had my eye on that watch for like two years now and you guys got the best price I've ever seen. Good work!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


I know, ridiculously good price. Every time I see it I want to get it, held off this time again. I'm going to try and wait for under $100, if it ever happens.
Yea, I know, for only a few dollars difference..... Nobody ever said it was easy being a bargain hunter!


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

drewhenson said:


> The Alpina divers are a great bargain.


Where are you seeing these---? 
Thank you in advance


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

That Yelang Kelpy looks really good, @WorthTheWrist. Thank you for sharing. Nice Tag'ish beauty for a lot less no Tag for me but this is achievable. Looks like they have some other good stuff with sweet looking cases.

Wow ! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

watchmysix said:


> Damn I hate this thread, but I just ordered this with the 20% off code on Ebay and it came out to $228.99. Anybody else order it?


My watch arrived today and it's a real stunner. The picture on Ebay doesn't do any justice for this nice watch and at less than $229 it's a complete steal! I don't usually buy quartz watches but Citizen Eco-drive watch is definitely an exception as this will be my 3rd Citizen watch.


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> View attachment 11172986
> 
> 
> I think it looks sharp as hell. But I'm still a little put off by paying that much for a Chinese watch with no reputation I'm aware of.
> ...


That actually looks really good, but dropping over 400 for it. ugh. I will be keeping an eye on that though. thanks for sharing


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

drewhenson said:


> The Alpina divers are a great bargain.


What alpina diver?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> That Yelang Kelpy looks really good, @WorthTheWrist. Thank you for sharing. Nice Tag'ish beauty for a lot less no Tag for me but this is achievable. Looks like they have some other good stuff with sweet looking cases.
> 
> Wow !
> 
> ...


Reminds, me more of this than tag










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> What alpina diver?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk











This one maybe??


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Watchgooroo now also has the Pumpkin dial Airman SST 12 GMT in stock:

Glycine Men's 3903.196.LBN7 Airman SST 12 GMT Automatic 43mm Pumpkin Dial Watch | eBay

After a bit of back and forth, I was able to score a blue dial purist version w/ bracelet for what I think is an awesome price!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Tonight I stumbled across this Yelang V5.1 "Kelpy" automatic. 300m water resistance, also with tritium tubes, sapphire crystal and -- get this -- an ETA2836 movement. Knowing the word salad Chinese sites sometimes toss up, I've checked around at multiple other sites, and they all say the same thing. This one can be had for $436 on Ali.
> 
> View attachment 11172986
> 
> ...


I am already eagerly awaiting your review, once you inevitably buy it.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Rado D-Star 42mm is $499 on Ashford with code SDSTAR499. Beats best price I can find elsewhere by several hundred bucks.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/all+brands/rado/d-star/R15329103.pid


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Not a Deal, Exactly ...
> 
> For awhile now, I've been obsessed with the Luminox Modern Mariner Automatic, Model 6502:
> 
> ...


That Luminox looks great. Not too fussed about the Kelpy though, particularly the 3 figure price too. If you can save for the Luminox, do it!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern is having an affordable watch clearance. They are selling fast. I grabbed one to use up some credit from a previous purchase.


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> I took two links out on mine. I have another picture that shows the fit better. The bracelet moves very well, and doesn't bind like the original W-698. It's quite comfortable, and doesn't force the curvature. The intermediate center links allow twice as much flexibility as the 698.
> 
> What issues do you have with Rado?


As I said, looks good on your wrist in terms of bracelet fit, whereas one of the original advertising pics on the 694 needed major adjustment as I hate to see a watch hanging off the wrist like that.

As for Rado, I have no issues with the brand at all. I quite like their Centrix and True collections as a design, and the Diamaster design to a lesser extent. To me the Originals look out of proportion on a case/bezel ratio and make me feel a bit cross-eyed. Again, this is my opinion only.

From what you have said, seems like a very good value beater. It's not for me due to the 624's wierd case bevel down to the bracelet - maybe it's the reflections in the photos giving me that feeling. The 698 looks better to me but I have other watches to purchase first.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> That Luminox looks great. Not too fussed about the Kelpy though, particularly the 3 figure price too. If you can save for the Luminox, do it!


That Kelpy's a peach, out of the gate an iconic case shape, like Kenzo Nautilus or Dreadnought. Too risky at the price for me.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Devosa is selling some reconditioned watches. There are 3 versions left.All 40mm size with eta movement for 375$.
I think it's good deal. http://www.davosawatches.com/

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

Karan Kohli said:


> Devosa is selling some reconditioned watches. There are 3 versions left.All 40mm size with eta movement for 375$.
> I think it's good deal. http://www.davosawatches.com/
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I have a Ternos Pro that is very good quality. I can recommend this as a solid sub homage.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Watches503 said:


> That Yelang Kelpy looks really good, @WorthTheWrist. Thank you for sharing. Nice Tag'ish beauty for a lot less no Tag for me but this is achievable. Looks like they have some other good stuff with sweet looking cases.
> 
> Wow !
> 
> ...


I would be really careful about buying this type of Chinese watch that claims to have ETA movement. There's a lot of fake ETA movement on these Chinese watches and this is a quote from an experienced user on another thread about fake ETA movement in a Chinese watch



> It is a movement that looks like an ETA 2824 (stamped logo, 25 jewels Swiss made on the rotor, etc) but in reality it can be anything except the real thing (DG, Seagull, Hangzhou)


I definitely would not drop $400+ or even $300 on this watch as it's just too risky, period.


----------



## Cathalibm (Aug 20, 2013)

Just had a quick look on amazon uk I see a Tissot T41142353 in warehouse deals for £205.88 https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-l...0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1489509130&sr=1-1 I got a certina recently so im off buying stuff for a while!


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Chirv said:


> Why the general dislike for Seiko? Not hating, just curious
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I looked hard for a SKX or SRP series but I found for the same price there are other brands with more to offer. The same reason I'd be hard pressed to buy a citizen grand classic while the 9015 models are everywhere for 50% cost. Unless you are heavily into modding that's a different story. I'd still like to own a seiko one day (sumo and above) but for now I'm happy with swiss or other microbrands.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

uyebsk said:


> I looked hard for a SKX or SRP series but I found for the same price there are other brands with more to offer. The same reason I'd be hard pressed to buy a citizen grand classic while the 9015 models are everywhere for 50% cost. Unless you are heavily into modding that's a different story. I'd still like to own a seiko one day (sumo and above) but for now I'm happy with swiss or other microbrands.


Ok, makes sense. I guess most of my grails are from microbrands as well, they are usually more interesting.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

C20HELLOSPRING code's reaping.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bopat23 (Apr 16, 2015)

BStu185 said:


> Promaster arrived this weekend. Damn nice watch for 100 and change!


Completely bungled my attempt at getting one at this price. Waited too long and this variant suddenly went out of stock with that eBay seller! o|o|o|

Anyone know where I can snag this for a semi decent price???? :-s


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

watchmysix said:


> I would be really careful about buying this type of Chinese watch that claims to have ETA movement. There's a lot of fake ETA movement on these Chinese watches and this is a quote from an experienced user on another thread about fake ETA movement in a Chinese watch
> 
> I definitely would not drop $400+ or even $300 on this watch as it's just too risky, period.


Thanks for the advice. Good stuff no doubt. I asked seller for real life pics and got these:

















I wonder if he'd buy a watch with crappy pics like those. It's a no go for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Pretty good deal on a Luminox GMT from Msgooroo


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

You know what sucks about this thread that I am sure a lot of us suffer from. ENVY!!! 

I mean at least give me time to RECEIVE a new watch before you make me WANT another one. LMAO.. I am still waiting on my ebay 20% off booty, my Vostok, and the straps to go with them(Which I never cared fore before these boards). I am not even going to start with my under $20 orders......

AND YA HAVE ME WANTING THE ABOVE LUMINOX...WHY YOU ASK?!?! well because I do not have one yet. lol

Awesome deal and watch BUT I will desist...must....can't go on......


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Good stuff no doubt. I asked seller for real life pics and got these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe his camera was made in the same factory. Caveat emptor!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Ojibway Bob said:


> You know what sucks about this thread that I am sure a lot of us suffer from. ENVY!!!
> 
> I mean at least give me time to RECEIVE a new watch before you make me WANT another one. LMAO.. I am still waiting on my ebay 20% off booty, my Vostok, and the straps to go with them(Which I never cared fore before these boards). I am not even going to start with my under $20 orders......
> 
> ...


I hear ya! I get my 20% off PADI today, have an Amphibia coming as well and I've had that Luminox in my watch list forever! It's almost too good of a deal to pass up. I have bought 4 watches this year... I really do not need it at all! I just sold a Luminox Recon a few weeks ago!! Ugh


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Stay strong my Friend. I am NOT going to buy another watch until at least I hear from Mr.Oh.

Unless of course I see find a hidden gem I need from the vintage, used shops I frequent now again because of these boards.



jdanefrantz said:


> I hear ya! I get my 20% off PADI today, have an Amphibia coming as well and I've had that Luminox in my watch list forever! It's almost too good of a deal to pass up. I have bought 4 watches this year... I really do not need it at all! I just sold a Luminox Recon a few weeks ago!! Ugh


----------



## farazium (Feb 17, 2017)

thanks...picked one..btw use take12 to get 12% extra discount


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Oh come on guys, give the rest of the world a break! Yes I am talking to you Americans and Canadians! Not only did you get the ebay 20% discount and posted 20 pages of deals, now you have to add insult to injury by posting photos of the booty!

That is just mean, mean I tell ya! b-)


----------



## farazium (Feb 17, 2017)

Karan Kohli said:


> Devosa is selling some reconditioned watches. There are 3 versions left.All 40mm size with eta movement for 375$.
> I think it's good deal.
> 
> thanks...picked one..btw use take12 to get 12% extra discount


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

thedius said:


> Oh come on guys, give the rest of the world a break! Yes I am talking to you Americans and Canadians! Not only did you get the ebay 20% discount and posted 20 pages of deals, now you have to add insult to injury by posting photos of the booty!
> 
> That is just mean, mean I tell ya! b-)


I can only speak for Canada, but that code seemed to max out at 50$ off. I tried it on a bunch of different watches, and bought zero.

Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

captainmorbid said:


> I can only speak for Canada, but that code seemed to max out at 50$ off. I tried it on a bunch of different watches, and bought zero.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


$50 was the max (even in the US).


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

bopat23 said:


> Completely bungled my attempt at getting one at this price. Waited too long and this variant suddenly went out of stock with that eBay seller! o|o|o|
> 
> Anyone know where I can snag this for a semi decent price???? :-s


Promaster $149.99 currently at Jomashop for either the blue or black. They were ~ $15 less a week or so ago but I still consider it a solid deal at $150.

Edit: better price posted below for the black one on ebay


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

bopat23 said:


> Completely bungled my attempt at getting one at this price. Waited too long and this variant suddenly went out of stock with that eBay seller! o|o|o|
> 
> Anyone know where I can snag this for a semi decent price???? :-s


Price of the blue went up but the black is still available for $132:
Citizen-Promaster-Diver-Mens-Watch-BN0150-28E


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> Promaster $149.99 currently at Jomashop for either the blue or black. They were ~ $15 less a week or so ago but I still consider it a solid deal at $150.


Good price but you have to wait 2-3 weeks before it ships so that's a big turn-off. You might be able to find lower price by then.


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Leperfect on Ebay has Citizen Navihawk A-T Black Dial Black Rubber Mens Watch JY8035-04E on sale for $283.00 FS


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Another Amazon Warehouse find. Anybody here familiar with Marvin watches? It seems really well made. Better than most basic 7750 watches anyway. The bezel really catches the light while the AR on the crystal is excellent. The strap has quick-release pins. Very nice packaging also.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Good stuff no doubt. I asked seller for real life pics and got these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha.. Was he really even trying to sell this watch.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Another Amazon Warehouse find. Anybody here familiar with Marvin watches? It seems really well made. Better than most basic 7750 watches anyway. The bezel really catches the light while the AR on the crystal is excellent. The strap has quick-release pins. Very nice packaging also.
> 
> View attachment 11181234


Bezel is a deal breaker. Sorry, but IMhO It looks tacky.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> Bezel is a deal breaker. Sorry, but IMhO It looks tacky.


Rolex sells hundreds of thousands of watches with the same bezel every year, so you're probably right.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Sorry, found answer


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Another Amazon Warehouse find. Anybody here familiar with Marvin watches? It seems really well made. Better than most basic 7750 watches anyway. The bezel really catches the light while the AR on the crystal is excellent. The strap has quick-release pins. Very nice packaging also.
> 
> View attachment 11181234


I was watching that one - glad to see it was a WUS member that grabbed it! I've owned a few Marvins and still own one. They're amazing quality and I really like some of their designs. The bezel was holding me back on that one but it's a cool piece.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Glad I'm not the only one that isn't fond of those bezels. I get that they're classic because Rolex but imho they just look cheap and bland, even on a Rolex. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

watchmysix said:


> Watches503 said:
> 
> 
> > That Yelang Kelpy looks really good, @WorthTheWrist. Thank you for sharing. Nice Tag'ish beauty for a lot less no Tag for me but this is achievable. Looks like they have some other good stuff with sweet looking cases.
> ...


I love this thread and love you all but truly all this flood of chinese stuff should belong to the dedicated chinese watch forum. Now, i have bought some chinese watches from amazon(megir, parnis stuff) and from ebay these are no way bargain/deal items these are cheap watches at cheap prices. I am not bashing since i have tried them but i would surely not suggest these to my brother and/or co worker and also to anyone on this forum. If you want experiment with your money tht's fine but i wont call it bargain or deal as this thread is supposed to be. Sorry if anyone gets offended.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Jaysembhi said:


> I love this thread and love you all but truly all this flood of chinese stuff should belong to the dedicated chinese watch forum. Now, i have bought some chinese watches from amazon(megir, parnis stuff) and from ebay these are no way bargain/deal items these are cheap watches at cheap prices. I am not bashing since i have tried them but i would surely not suggest these to my brother and/or co worker and also to anyone on this forum. If you want experiment with your money tht's fine but i wont call it bargain or deal as this thread is supposed to be. Sorry if anyone gets offended.


HoustonReal not pleased

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Chirv said:


> Glad I'm not the only one that isn't fond of those bezels. I get that they're classic because Rolex but imho they just look cheap and bland, even on a Rolex.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yeah the Rolex fluted bezel is synonymous with cheapness.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Yeah the Rolex fluted bezel is synonymous with cheapness.


Maybe I'm tired but honestly can't tell if that's /sarcasm. Mind explaining?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Chirv said:


> Glad I'm not the only one that isn't fond of those bezels. I get that they're classic because Rolex but imho they just look cheap and bland, even on a Rolex.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Indeed,just because rolex uses it doesn't make it less tacky, and Invicta-cky sells millions of watches per year so apparently good style does not always translate to units sold


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

Would not spend that much on this, better options out there imo.



Jaysembhi said:


> I love this thread and love you all but truly all this flood of chinese stuff should belong to the dedicated chinese watch forum. Now, i have bought some chinese watches from amazon(megir, parnis stuff) and from ebay these are no way bargain/deal items these are cheap watches at cheap prices. I am not bashing since i have tried them but i would surely not suggest these to my brother and/or co worker and also to anyone on this forum. If you want experiment with your money tht's fine but i wont call it bargain or deal as this thread is supposed to be. Sorry if anyone gets offended.


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

LOL., what a joke.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Jaysembhi said:


> I love this thread and love you all but truly all this flood of chinese stuff should belong to the dedicated chinese watch forum. Now, i have bought some chinese watches from amazon(megir, parnis stuff) and from ebay these are no way bargain/deal items these are cheap watches at cheap prices. I am not bashing since i have tried them but i would surely not suggest these to my brother and/or co worker and also to anyone on this forum. If you want experiment with your money tht's fine but i wont call it bargain or deal as this thread is supposed to be. Sorry if anyone gets offended.


Tried to ignore this comment but just couldn't let it go, so here we go; Asking anyone to stop posting deals in the bargain thread because you believe them to be cheap (in quality I am assuming) is not only selfish but short sighted. I have an unexplainable propensity to initially over look and ignore anything not Swiss made because of the old proverbial belief that if it isn't Swiss made w/ a Swiss movement it's not a quality watch. I am sure there are some here that have that same sentiment. But asking to place watches w/ Japanese movements in some other thread would rob many of the opportunity to find incredible deals on quality pieces, including myself! You may believe spending under $50, $20 or even $10 on a Chinese watch is wasting money on something that will break in a month but what is "chump change" to you is other people's watch budget and fortunately there are some nice fun Chinese watches w/ functional movements. I myself own a Megir quartz chronograph watch I bought over a year ago for $12 which still functions. I still wear it to the fire department since I do not worry about losing it or breaking it due to how inexpensive it was but haven't lost it or broken it and works like day one. I would recommend that watch to anyone looking for a super affordable any day...and the reason I found that watch was due to this thread. All watch brands will have their lemons, it's just c'est la vie. But to want to limit any watch deals, regardless of price point, make, movement, etc is shortsighted. Next time just ignore the deal if it bothers you so much and move on. Better yet post a deal yourself and positively contribute to the bargain thread. Now that I've said my peace, on to a watch deal: 3 very nice looking affordable Certina Swiss quartz watches: 1 woman's, 2 men's.

*CERTINA WOMEN'S DS PRIME 34MM BLACK LEATHER BAND QUARTZ WATCH C254.7039.42.9**5* $139.38









*CERTINA MEN'S 38MM LEATHER BAND STEEL CASE QUARTZ WATCH C017.410.16.03**7.00* $175.98









*Certina Men's 38mm Brown Calfskin Stainless Steel Case Date Watch C0014101603701 **$196.24
*


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

I think the point is that those $20 mushroom brand quartz watches aren't "deals" because that's what they always cost. A Parnis with a Seagull movemen for $50 or whatever is a hell of a deal, post that every day, but honestly those posts seem almost like shilling.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Some nice Delbana watches on TOM, Swiss made quartzes for not much money, this one is $139 for example :










This one is $110:










https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/delbana-df1cac60-9e43-473d-bd66-ad2a4c5564de


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Wristwatching said:


> I think the point is that those $20 mushroom brand quartz watches aren't "deals" because that's what they always cost. A Parnis with a Seagull movemen for $50 or whatever is a hell of a deal, post that every day, but honestly those posts seem almost like shilling.


Agreed. There is a thread for everything, including the best "deals" of Ali express. https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2636489

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

This...

https://goo.gl/images/fDl3WP Borrowed pic as I can't get the link to Amazon

Not sure of the bargin status in the USA or other parts of the world, but I just ordered this VSA DM 500. I've wanted one for years and finding a seller to will ship at reasonable $$ to Oz is hard. Joma want $200 more for the watch and $70+ to ship. I trust Amazon and I think this is a ripper deal at $499 + $9.77 shipping.

Now discontinued I had to grab one before they are gone forever. It will be my first PVD coated watch, I really would have liked SS or Ti and grey is not my favourite colour combo, as I would have liked, black, blue or red more LOL...

I'm sure I'll love it. Lotta watch for the $$

Ita


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

This just dropped by $20 bringing it close to TaoBao / Spreenow levels. Only one left in PVD:

Japan MVT Tuna Can Diver Automatic wristwatch Marine Master Man Turtle Master | eBay









Nice Tuna homage, wearing mine as I write this and love it!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

thedius said:


> This just dropped by $20 bringing it close to TaoBao / Spreenow levels. Only one left in PVD:
> 
> Japan MVT Tuna Can Diver Automatic wristwatch Marine Master Man Turtle Master | eBay
> 
> Nice Tuna homage, wearing mine as I write this and love it!


Thanks for the pointer, got the last one 
Did it take long to arrive?


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Amazon has some great deals on Anonimo watches in the Todays Deals Men Watches section for those interested. The prices are considerably less than Gemnations lowest prices, for instance, the sailor watches are $639 on Amazon and $865 gemnation. I'm personally not interested in them but for those that are probably won't find these any cheaper.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=gbps_i..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=EPT66040VSQJ5ZB08NQZ


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Thanks for the pointer, got the last one
> Did it take long to arrive?


No, it shouldn't take more than a couple of weeks or so. It is worth the wait anyway


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Chirv said:


> Maybe I'm tired but honestly can't tell if that's /sarcasm. Mind explaining?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I'm not a Rolex fan, at all, but to say the Rolex fluted bezel is anything other than unique and timeless is kinda crazy. You're sounding a bit like me, but misdirected.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Wristwatching said:


> I think the point is that those $20 mushroom brand quartz watches aren't "deals" because that's what they always cost. A Parnis with a Seagull movemen for $50 or whatever is a hell of a deal, post that every day, but honestly those posts seem almost like shilling.


I agree mate, theres some seriously poor sub $30 watches that somehow get a constant run in here, they are hardly 'deals', just crap watches with reduced inflated price.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> I'm not a Rolex fan, at all, but to say the Rolex fluted bezel is anything other than unique and timeless is kinda crazy. You're sounding a bit like me, but misdirected.


Im not sure, it looks very tacky to me, even on a rolex, its maybe the tackiest bezel design in history imo,, its a rude looking bezel and theres so many clones and they are all tacky too.
Id argue its not a timeless design, in fact i think its a really outdated design and it has been for a long time imo.
Looks ok on old men though.

It never looks good on the wearer imo but each to their own.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

thedius said:


> This just dropped by $20 bringing it close to TaoBao / Spreenow levels. Only one left in PVD:
> 
> Japan MVT Tuna Can Diver Automatic wristwatch Marine Master Man Turtle Master | eBay
> 
> ...


LoL yeah no thanks, especially after reading the actual posting.

I especially loved this part:

Item specifics
Condition:New without tags: A brand-new, unused, and unworn item (including handmade items) that is not in original packaging or may be missing original packaging materials (such as the original box or bag). The original tags may not be attached. See all condition definitions
Size (Men's):XSBrand:No BoundariesStyle:Button-FrontSize Type:RegularSleeve Length:SleevelessMPN:Does Not Apply 


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

About the fluted bezel, most iconic things are either loved or loathed. That is what makes them iconic! There is nothing more iconic in the watch world than the Datejust fluted bezel, and the famous cyclops. They are both equally loved and loathed. I guess their iconic status is secure, since Rolex keeps making them.


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Rolex sells hundreds of thousands of watches with the same bezel every year, so you're probably right.
> 
> View attachment 11181386


It's super tacky.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

CREDIT TO *ChronoTraveler *for finding and posting this in another thread

WOW Men' Buckle Infantry Military Wrist Army Nylon Canvas Strap Band For Watch | eBay









They have only 20MM left in stock and are out of the Black version. But $1.24/strap isn't terrible. Shipping from Hong Kong should take a while but a deal is a deal.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

12 left at this price. Seller: ioomobile 








7 left at this price. Same seller. 
Get them while they're hot!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*Seiko SARB035 - $266 on Ebay*. I don't have any experience with the seller but excellent price on a truly great watch. Ships from Hong Kong. Looking at this watch in total... build, movement, bracelet, etc., nothing else comes close.

SEIKO SARB035 Mechanical Automatic Stainless Steel Wrist Watch White Face Japan 4954628403575 | eBay


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

jdanefrantz said:


> 12 left at this price. Seller: ioomobile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks just bought one sarb033. 5 available now.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Not exactly "affordable", but it will interest someone.

Bell and Ross Men's Aviation BR01 Flight Instruments Watch

$1,795 w/ code "*DMFLIGHT1795*".

Bell and Ross Aviation BR01-CLIMB Men's Limited Edition Watch , watches


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Karan Kohli said:


> Thanks just bought one sarb033. 5 available now.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hard to pass that up


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Ottski44 said:


> CREDIT TO *ChronoTraveler *for finding and posting this in another thread
> 
> WOW Men' Buckle Infantry Military Wrist Army Nylon Canvas Strap Band For Watch | eBay
> 
> They have only 20MM left in stock and are out of the Black version. But $1.24/strap isn't terrible. Shipping from Hong Kong should take a while but a deal is a deal.


Thank you for posting. There are others on Ebay selling the same with more colors and sizes still available for around the same amount of money. If you use some of the description in the search they show up. Thanks again. Going to try a 22mm black.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

brans1 said:


> Amazon has some great deals on Anonimo watches in the Todays Deals Men Watches section for those interested. The prices are considerably less than Gemnations lowest prices, for instance, the sailor watches are $639 on Amazon and $865 gemnation. I'm personally not interested in them but for those that are probably won't find these any cheaper.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=gbps_i..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=EPT66040VSQJ5ZB08NQZ


Man, really drooling over the Military small seconds in stainless with the 12 o'clock crown. Just don't know how I feel about the "snap-down case-back" (does anyone know if this is really true?). And strap changes (whether as a want or a need).....fuhgettaboutit!!!!!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

FYI for those looking at the inexpensive Sarbs, I bought a watch from that same seller last Thursday and it is already scheduled for delivery this Monday. So its pretty good service and fast shipping. I ordered another watch the same day from another seller with a "warehouse" in California and I still have not received any shipping info.


----------



## madscientist24 (Feb 27, 2017)

Amazon warehouse deals has a 50% off sale going.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...54011&ie=UTF8&qid=1489597695&rnid=16284154011


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Massdrop is having a sale on Wolf Meridian Watch Boxes. I had ordered one before at $199 from Touch of Modern but received the wrong product (they sent the Casino Box, which they accepted for a return), and at that time it was the best price I had seen for this particular box. The Massdrop price is $199.99, but if 6 are purchased then it decreases to $179.99 with free shipping in the US. They offer black lacquer, burl wood, and blond finishes.

http://www.massdrop.com/


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

Marvin, Marvin who? (JK)


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank you for the Ebay coupon the other day!
This beauty arrived and I'm very happy with it!








I threw it on this Colareb until I size the bracelet.

Cheers!


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

jdanefrantz said:


> 12 left at this price. Seller: ioomobile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is sarb017 priced better than at the 20% off day?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

juderiverman said:


> is sarb017 priced better than at the 20% off day?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


No


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

No, I paid $276 then got 10% back in Ebucks which puts it $243.40


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

For those who missed out last time the same seller has more of the Bulova Lobster in stock at $99.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00T...i=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=bulova+snorkel


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

My Kohl's PADI just came. Put it on this beefy strap until I can tackle the bracelet. I freakin' love it. It's perfect. Perfectly aligned everything. Wears smaller than I thought it would. I'm officially hooked. Now I need my Alpinist to arrive and I'll be golden.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Seiko-Divers...375136?hash=item41c022b860:g:cGQAAOSwnGJWTX2-

Absolute cheapest I've seen the Dracula on a bracelet. Not sure if there's any truth to the rumour these are disappearing soon, but might be a good time to pick one up.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

Aside from the beautiful Blue Lobster, this seller is having a sale on a lot of other Bulovas like...


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

mikksteel said:


> For those who missed out last time the same seller has more of the Bulova Lobster in stock at $99.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00T...i=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=bulova+snorkel


I need to stop coming to this thread. If I order this as my 5th (6th? I cant keep track) watch in a month does that mean I have a problem?


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

justin86 said:


> I need to stop coming to this thread. If I order this as my 5th (6th? I cant keep track) watch in a month does that mean I have a problem?


You don't have a problem, you have a passion my friend...
Cheers


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

justin86 said:


> does that mean I have a problem?


Yes it does. But don't we all?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern has some nice Balls for about 60% off.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Touch of Modern has some nice Balls for about 60% off.


Can't help but laugh at this because I'm a child lol


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

mikksteel said:


> For those who missed out last time the same seller has more of the Bulova Lobster in stock at $99.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00T...i=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=bulova+snorkel


Current/past owners please advice. Should I pull the trigger or not??

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Ossamanity said:


> Current/past owners please advice. Should I pull the trigger or not??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Hate to be an enabler but I say go for it. Great price on it


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

Ossamanity said:


> Current/past owners please advice. Should I pull the trigger or not??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


A good of a price as your going to find for a decent watch

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I just got an email from Jomashop saying an extra $500 bucks off 4 different Glycine Airmen

http://www.jomashop.com/holiday-doo...2017/03/15+Wed+Exclusive+Corum+&+Glycin+Email


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I just got an email from Jomashop saying an extra $500 bucks off 4 different Glycines....
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/holiday-doo...2017/03/15+Wed+Exclusive+Corum+&+Glycin+Email


Just a heads up - you can likely buy them from watchgooroo for the same price with an AD warranty.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ossamanity said:


> Current/past owners please advice. Should I pull the trigger or not??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Pull that trigger without hesitation, except for the thin and cheap bracelet you can also swap for something else, it's a great looking watch , and the sweeping hand makes it look like a mechanical !


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Ossamanity said:


> Current/past owners please advice. Should I pull the trigger or not??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Seller has questionable feedback. At least it's fulfilled by Amazon.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> Seller has questionable feedback. At least it's fulfilled by Amazon.


FWIW, I got prompt shipping the last time when this seller had them at this price and I believe others did as well. It was NIB when it arrived. Gorgeous watch.


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

Orient USA has 35 % off code spring17, good on sale watches too.

gets the Eclipse down to 178 (199 at Long Island watch) 
https://orientwatchusa.com/shop/mens-watches/sdb0d001a0/


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Touch of Modern has some nice Balls for about 60% off.


Funny you should say.

The male sex toys have finally creeped me out bad enough that I just can't bring myself to use their site anymore. It's gross.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Ossamanity said:


> Current/past owners please advice. Should I pull the trigger or not??


I bet I have stared at this watch for two hours trying to decide. For me, the dial is drop dead gorgeous. The case and bracelet...doesn't work for me, at all. If this were on a more conventional case with leather or even the same bracelet, I would be waiting on the delivery man.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Trigger Pulled!! Thanks Enablers!



monza06 said:


> Pull that trigger without hesitation, except for the thin and cheap bracelet you can also swap for something else, it's a great looking watch , and the sweeping hand makes it look like a mechanical !





jdanefrantz said:


> Hate to be an enabler but I say go for it. Great price on it





tokeisukeii said:


> A good of a price as your going to find for a decent watch
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





mikksteel said:


> FWIW, I got prompt shipping the last time when this seller had them at this price and I believe others did as well. It was NIB when it arrived. Gorgeous watch.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

platinumEX said:


> Just a heads up - you can likely buy them from watchgooroo for the same price with an AD warranty.


AD should not also sell online. but for a dying brand, the principle values none.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

Watch gooroo has the airman 18 GMT for $899joma is $599 with the additional discount


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

juderiverman said:


> AD should not also sell online. but for a dying brand, the principle values none.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Wat


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Sofreto said:


> Watch gooroo has the airman 18 GMT for $899joma is $599 with the additional discount


True, but based on history I would be hesitant to offer $550ish to her and not be ready to own it.


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

Sofreto said:


> Watch gooroo has the airman 18 GMT for $899joma is $599 with the additional discount


You can make a "or best offer" and get the Airman with a warranty, and immediate shipping for a similar, or possibly better price from Watchgooroo.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Ita said:


> This...
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/fDl3WP Borrowed pic as I can't get the link to Amazon
> 
> ...


I think that watch has been around that price on amazon for a few months. I noticed they sell the blue strap for the DM500 on Amazon for $59, so you can technically have another color than grey for a tad more.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

juderiverman said:


> AD should not also sell online. but for a dying brand, the principle values none.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk





cfcfan81 said:


> Wat


Let's not feed the trolls.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

juderiverman said:


> yeah definitely better deal than glycine
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk





juderiverman said:


> nothing Luxury for a $250 watch, awkward. easily mistaken as a Seiko 5.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk





juderiverman said:


> AD should not also sell online. but for a dying brand, the principle values none.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


LOL! I'll be waiting for the next one, but please don't make me wait a week.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Received my Seiko PADI today from the eBay sale. It's beautiful. The chapter ring is misaligned. Although it doesn't bother me. I wonder why Seiko never fixed the issue. I mean, they released these over a year ago. One would think that they would correct it going forward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madscientist24 (Feb 27, 2017)

mikksteel said:


> For those who missed out last time the same seller has more of the Bulova Lobster in stock at $99.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00T...i=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=bulova+snorkel


I've been waiting for this watch to go back down to $99, yesss. Thanks! I'm waiting for an opportunity to grab an accutron II alpha and an accutron II snorkel as well, hopefully they dip to near 100.



MattFeeder said:


> Ossamanity said:
> 
> 
> > Current/past owners please advice. Should I pull the trigger or not??
> ...


Seller has been just fine for me so far. No complaints.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Let's not feed the trolls.


+1 You got that point across more succinctly and diplomatically than I would have been able to. Sometimes one sentence is more powerful than a paragraph. Congrats.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> mikksteel said:
> 
> 
> > For those who missed out last time the same seller has more of the Bulova Lobster in stock at $99.
> ...


Definitely worth it. I bought it last time someone posted the deal for it and i been wearing it almost constantly. Love it. Put it on a leather band. Here are few pics.


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

WATCH THE ROAD!


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Chirv said:


> Wristwatching said:
> 
> 
> > I think the point is that those $20 mushroom brand quartz watches aren't "deals" because that's what they always cost. A Parnis with a Seagull movemen for $50 or whatever is a hell of a deal, post that every day, but honestly those posts seem almost like shilling.
> ...


Exactly what i was trying to say. Sorry for stepping on anyone's toes. I don't own any swiss watch. Most expensive watch i have right now is a vostok which cost $140. Here are my megir watches by the way. They are great for 22$ if they go on sale for $10 i would post link here as deal otherwise i wouldn't.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Milehigh981 said:


> Orient USA has 35 % off code spring17, good on sale watches too.
> 
> gets the Eclipse down to 178 (199 at Long Island watch)
> https://orientwatchusa.com/shop/mens-watches/sdb0d001a0/


I love Orient and really want to love them more, but their available models (or should I say unavailable models) on their website is a royal pain. Why can't they just archive the out of stock models (to keep the info)? That would help to un-clutter their website.


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

Can someone tell me the paypal ebay coupon, I saw it a few days ago ? thanks


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

SirPaulGerman said:


> Can someone tell me the paypal ebay coupon, I saw it a few days ago ? thanks


If you taking about 20% off it expired on 11th March.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

My apologizes... The way you wrote it sounded like inexpensive Chinese watches should not be posted on the deals forum. But I still retain the idea that no one should be discouraged to post a deal, even if it may not be the most inexpensive watch deal, the fact that the person is willing to post a deal is great. I believe if someone is shilling, it would become pretty obvious sooner than later.



Jaysembhi said:


> Exactly what i was trying to say. Sorry for stepping on anyone's toes. I don't own any swiss watch. Most expensive watch i have right now is a vostok which cost $140. Here are my megir watches by the way. They are great for 22$ if they go on sale for $10 i would post link here as deal otherwise i wouldn't.


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

A few days ago in this thread means it is long gone.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

jdanefrantz said:


> 12 left at this price. Seller: ioomobile
> 
> 7 left at this price. Same seller.
> Get them while they're hot!





MacInFL said:


> *Seiko SARB035 - $266 on Ebay*. I don't have any experience with the seller but excellent price on a truly great watch. Ships from Hong Kong. Looking at this watch in total... build, movement, bracelet, etc., nothing else comes close.
> 
> SEIKO SARB035 Mechanical Automatic Stainless Steel Wrist Watch White Face Japan 4954628403575 | eBay


It's been less than a week since I came back here and I've already caved in, haha.
The 035 has been on my "MUST BUY" list for a long time ever since I got its sister, the 033. I figured if I could sell the new bracelet, I get a new 035 head for about $225 which is already my buying price for a used one...
I can still use the 033 bracelet for both watches, and the 035 looks best on leather anyway.

Thank you gentlemen!!! Great find!


----------



## wayoldguy (Feb 17, 2017)

Hello everyone. This is my first post on this wonderful forum! 
Sierra Trading Post has the Bertucci Ventara on clearance for $42.00. I bought one for $60.00 from them a few months back. It's my first watch after 10 years of using my phone to tell time. I'm certainly no expert, (but I'm learning a LOT from all of you!) but it seems like a very robust watch for the money.
Sorry, can't post a link yet.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Jaysembhi said:


> Definitely worth it. I bought it last time someone posted the deal for it and i been wearing it almost constantly. Love it. Put it on a leather band. Here are few pics.


Stahp, I wasn't really digging it until the real-life photos... I'm broke tho.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharmy (May 21, 2015)

Not exactly an affordable, but Jomashop has the Tudor Pelagos in blue for $3295 (25% off) in stock, which is the best gray market price I've seen on it by about $500. There's a $50 coupon that brings it to $3245.









Picture credit: IN-DEPTH: The Tudor Pelagos - Time and Tide Watches


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

wayoldguy said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first post on this wonderful forum!
> Sierra Trading Post has the Bertucci Ventara on clearance for $42.00. I bought one for $60.00 from them a few months back. It's my first watch after 10 years of using my phone to tell time. I'm certainly no expert, (but I'm learning a LOT from all of you!) but it seems like a very robust watch for the money.
> Sorry, can't post a link yet.


Handsome watch.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/be...ing=s~ventara-/&merch=prod-rec-prod-prod166AV


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

daschlag said:


> Handsome watch.
> 
> http://www.sierratradingpost.com/be...ing=s~ventara-/&merch=prod-rec-prod-prod166AV


The lugs look massive on it... or is the face too small


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Pharmy said:


> Not exactly an affordable, but Jomashop has the Tudor Pelagos in blue for $3295 (25% off) in stock, which is the best gray market price I've seen on it by about $500. There's a $50 coupon that brings it to $3245.


You're right, not affordable.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Jomashop has 3 versions of the Airman on sale for $599 for 72 hours.

http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3918-196-lbk7f.html


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

fish70 said:


> Jomashop has 3 versions of the Airman on sale for $599 for 72 hours.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3918-196-lbk7f.html


I think this was posted earlier but watchgooroo on ebay is probably cheaper with the make offer option and has factory warranty to boot.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

RTea said:


> I think this was posted earlier but watchgooroo on ebay is probably cheaper with the make offer option and has factory warranty to boot.


Probably but watchgooroo might not have the same models. I bought a Double Twelve from them a couple of weeks ago


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

watchmysix said:


> My watch arrived today and it's a real stunner. The picture on Ebay doesn't do any justice for this nice watch and at less than $229 it's a complete steal! I don't usually buy quartz watches but Citizen Eco-drive watch is definitely an exception as this will be my 3rd Citizen watch.


That's a great looking watch. I agree, those Citizen Eco-Drive watches are great quality for their price.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

crysman2000 said:


> My apologizes... The way you wrote it sounded like inexpensive Chinese watches should not be posted on the deals forum. But I still retain the idea that no one should be discouraged to post a deal, even if it may not be the most inexpensive watch deal, the fact that the person is willing to post a deal is great. I believe if someone is shilling, it would become pretty obvious sooner than later.


Exactly. I can't speak for others posting Chinese watch deals, but I can say that HoustonReal has been a longtime WUS member and he has posted plenty of deals in the past. He's also quite upfront about the benefits and drawbacks of each watch sine he also buys plenty of them.

Just as importantly: For some folks, that $20 mushroom may be the best watch they have ever bought and the best they ever owned. It is a little presumptuous to say that just because a watch is worth 20 bucks doesn't mean that it isn't a deal for someone.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

230OCU said:


> The lugs look massive on it... or is the face too small


They're indeed long, but they curve downward, and they have to secure these massive, fixed lug bars, and still leave plenty of space for straps to ease through.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

juderiverman said:


> is sarb017 priced better than at the 20% off day?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Not the best price compare to last week when the 20% is there, however for non-US buyer this is the best price so far. I myself just pulled the trigger on this and the wait starts.

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> Exactly. I can't speak for others posting Chinese watch deals, but I can say that HoustonReal has been a longtime WUS member and he has posted plenty of deals in the past. He's also quite upfront about the benefits and drawbacks of each watch sine he also buys plenty of them.
> 
> Just as importantly: For some folks, that $20 mushroom may be the best watch they have ever bought and the best they ever owned. It is a little presumptuous to say that just because a watch is worth 20 bucks doesn't mean that it isn't a deal for someone.


No one said the $20 price tag was a concern. The concern is that some of the posts aren't "deals" as they are always available at the price posted. I haven't seen any complaints about the $17 Casio's that have been posted here frequently.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

My eBay 20% off purchase arrived today. It seems really nice for the $130 it cost after discount. It's even a good deal at the regular price of around $160.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/301526667390

Sapphire, inner rotating bezel, Miyota 8215 and 100m WR. Thinking of having it bead blasted for a more casual look...


















And for another deal - Momentumwatch.com has a sale section worth checking from time to time. A really cool option they offer on their watches is paying extra for a sapphire upgrade.

https://www.momentumwatch.com/last-chance-to-buy/

I bought a Base Layer on nato (starts at $79.20) and upgraded to sapphire for $114.20 shipped.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> You're right, not affordable.


True, but I still would like to see these deals posted. Someday I would like to own a Tudor and knowing what they can be had for is good information.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Amazon has the Bulova Classic Chrono for $114.82.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Class...=UTF8&qid=1489674646&sr=1-8&nodeID=7141123011









And this Wenger Squadron dual time zone for $64.99.

https://www.amazon.com/Wenger-77070...=UTF8&qid=1489674541&sr=1-1&nodeID=7141123011









Both are Prime eligible.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Just got sized my ebay Seiko PADI. What a nice watch. The Chapter ring thing doesn't bother me, but that stupid pin and collar system in the band does. What a pain. Thanks for the ebay coupon posting


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

madscientist24 said:


> Amazon warehouse deals has a 50% off sale going.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...54011&ie=UTF8&qid=1489597695&rnid=16284154011


It took a little digging, but I got this $225 Android Chrono on this sale for $27. That would have to rival the famous Eterna Pulsometer deal from last year! Of course it is a warehouse deal, but it said it was like new but the packaging was damaged. We'll see. I'll always risk buying a watch for 10% of what it originally sold for!!! Thanks so much for the deal!!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Here's another Ashford greatest hits for you.

Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub Auto Chronograph

$599 w/ code AFFNAVY599.

Hamilton Khaki Navy H78716983 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I saw somebody in the last couple of days, somewhere on the forums, asking for a good quartz field watch.

How about $239 w/ code AFFPILOT239?

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76512755 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

N8G said:


> No one said the $20 price tag was a concern. The concern is that some of the posts aren't "deals" as they are always available at the price posted. I haven't seen any complaints about the $17 Casio's that have been posted here frequently.


For some folks, it is the first time they have heard of that particular watch at that price. Let's not assume that everyone avidly follows this thread the way you or I do.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> For some folks, it is the first time they have heard of that particular watch at that price. Let's not assume that everyone avidly follows this thread the way you or I do.


But that's not really the point of the thread, is it? There's a whole affordables subforum where you can post about cool, cheaper watches you've found or purchased. The idea here is to post limited-time deals where a watch is available at a better price than what it can normally be acquired for. Find a $50 casio on sale for $20? Great, post that. Find a $3700 Tudor on sale for $3200? Not quite affordable, but a great deal for someone who's in the market, so post that. What people (myself included) don't like is people posting cheap watches as if it's a "deal" when in fact that watch is always available at that price.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

royalpig180 said:


> But that's not really the point of the thread, is it? There's a whole affordables subforum where you can post about cool, cheaper watches you've found or purchased.


Not everyone knows that forum exists. They do know that this one does. More importantly, those postings take up little in the way of space when compared to the postings about the time-limited deals. Put simply, this is a lot of complaining about something very little.

Again, a good number of people, myself included, don't see this as a big issue. If we were talking about political discussions, then I can understand the consternation. But a number of posts about affordable watches some folks don't know about at prices that they would find to be reasonable in a sea of discussions about the latest Massdrop or the usual floods of Glycine and Christopher Ward bargains (the latter of which are so often to the point of no longer really being time-limited)? Get some perspective.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Funny you should say.
> 
> The male sex toys have finally creeped me out bad enough that I just can't bring myself to use their site anymore. It's gross.


You know, they use targeted marketing, based on your past puchases...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

hanshananigan said:


> You know, they use targeted marketing, based on your past puchases...


LOL!!! *foot to mouth*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

If someone thinks they're posting a deal, then another person probably agrees, or they'll learn on their own what to post that interests people.

I say post away, but then I'm not paying for the bandwidth, so...I'll leave the modding to the mods.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Tanker G1 said:


> You're right, not affordable.


According to some arbitrary, dogmatic limit, maybe, but in the grand scheme of the watch world, Tudor is, in fact, an affordable brand, and that is a helluva deal.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

daschlag said:


> According to some arbitrary, dogmatic limit, maybe, but in the grand scheme of the watch world, Tudor is, in fact, an affordable brand, and that is a helluva deal.


All watches are unaffordable if you're poor and super-affordable if you're Bill Gates. Basically, affordable is a subjective matter for each person.

That said, since this is a deal thread, whether or not Tudor is affordable doesn't really matter, especially at that sizeable discount.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Amazon also has the stainless, cream dial on black leather for $113. Again, Prime eligible.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B23...qid=1489696448&sr=1-20&refinements=p_4:Bulova


----------



## Sterimar (Jan 4, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> I saw somebody in the last couple of days, somewhere on the forums, asking for a good quartz field watch.
> 
> How about $239 w/ code AFFPILOT239?
> 
> ...


Good deal! The black Hamilton Classic Pan Europ for $599 deal that you posted a few days back was a great one too. Almost pulled the trigger on that one then decided I prefer the white version, so will wait for a deal on that.
I subscribe to Ashford newsletter but never received these great offers.

️️️️️


----------



## madscientist24 (Feb 27, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> Amazon also has the stainless, cream dial on black leather for $113. Again, Prime eligible.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B23...qid=1489696448&sr=1-20&refinements=p_4:Bulova
> 
> View attachment 11203282


I bought this one when it was on sale for 80 or so on Amazon. Something about the case made me not like it so I returned it. In retrospect, I should've kept it considering how cheap it was. At the very least I could have flipped it if I didn't come around to liking it. Even though it's a 262 kHz watch, the second hand moves a tick per sec like a regular quartz watch. Instead, on this model, it's the chronograph hand that moves smooth like an accutron second hand.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sterimar said:


> Good deal! The black Hamilton Classic Pan Europ for $599 deal that you posted a few days back was a great one too. Almost pulled the trigger on that one then decided I prefer the white version, so will wait for a deal on that.
> I subscribe to Ashford newsletter but never received these great offers.
> 
> ️️️️️


You'll just have to keep in touch with this thread.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

'73 Seiko Lord Matic came in from the 20% off eBay code. Not bad for $70

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

I really do not understand some people. If a $6,000 Rolex is on sale for $3,000 I cannot post here because it's not affordable? Or a $15,000 Audemars Piguet on sale for $7,000? This is, by the way, the opportunity to buy expensive watches that ourselves think was impossible to put the hands on. Keep posting guys!!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

madscientist24 said:


> I bought this one when it was on sale for 80 or so on Amazon. Something about the case made me not like it so I returned it. In retrospect, I should've kept it considering how cheap it was. At the very least I could have flipped it if I didn't come around to liking it. Even though it's a 262 kHz watch, the second hand moves a tick per sec like a regular quartz watch. Instead, on this model, it's the chronograph hand that moves smooth like an accutron second hand.


The running seconds is 2 bps isn't it?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

wishmann said:


> I really do not understand some people. If a $6,000 Rolex is on sale for $3,000 I cannot post here because it's not affordable? Or a $15,000 Audemars Piguet on sale for $7,000? This is, by the way, the opportunity to buy expensive watches that ourselves think was impossible to put the hands on. Keep posting guys!!


Anyone can post ANY deal here, no matter the cost.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

wishmann said:


> I really do not understand some people. If a $6,000 Rolex is on sale for $3,000 I cannot post here because it's not affordable? Or a $15,000 Audemars Piguet on sale for $7,000? This is, by the way, the opportunity to buy expensive watches that ourselves think was impossible to put the hands on. Keep posting guys!!


I don't disagree but because this thread is part of Affordables sub-forum I think the generally accepted threshold for affordable is $1,000 cmiiw...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I just purchased this just for the strap. I will throw the head on a new nato and flip it. Thanks for posting this.



Robotaz said:


> I saw somebody in the last couple of days, somewhere on the forums, asking for a good quartz field watch.
> 
> How about $239 w/ code AFFPILOT239?
> 
> ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

EA-Sport said:


> I don't disagree but because this thread is part of Affordables sub-forum I think the generally accepted threshold for affordable is $1,000 cmiiw...


Moderators have stated that this thread is THE Deal thread for all of WUS and Any Deal can be posted here.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Houls said:


> I just purchased this just for the strap. I will throw the head on a new nato and flip it. Thanks for posting this.


Great. Glad I could help you dilute the watch and profit. Sorry for the next guy.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Chirv said:


> '73 Seiko Lord Matic came in from the 20% off eBay code. Not bad for $70


Not bad! That is absolutely lovely! Now, I'm jealous!


----------



## madscientist24 (Feb 27, 2017)

eljay said:


> The running seconds is 2 bps isn't it?


If my memory serves me well, I believe you are correct.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> Amazon also has the stainless, cream dial on black leather for $113. Again, Prime eligible.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B23...qid=1489696448&sr=1-20&refinements=p_4:Bulova
> 
> View attachment 11203282


It is now down to *$100*.

I have to tip my hat to Bulova. A couple (or more) years ago, they were becoming irrelevant, if not comical, with many of their over the top humongous designs. Something happened and they started coming out with some very smart designs. One of the best moves was the positioning of the Precisionist movement into their lower mid-line watches. With solar quartz so reliable and inexpensive, I no longer buy conventional battery quartz unless there is something compelling about the watch. Bulova meets that criteria.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

MacInFL said:


> caktaylor said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon also has the stainless, cream dial on black leather for $113. Again, Prime eligible.
> ...


Except this one and a lot of the other good looking models are actually discontinued.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

MacInFL said:


> It is now down to *$100*.
> 
> I have to tip my hat to Bulova. A couple (or more) years ago, they were becoming irrelevant, if not comical, with many of their over the top humongous designs. Something happened and they started coming out with some very smart designs. One of the best moves was the positioning of the Precisionist movement into their lower mid-line watches. With solar quartz so reliable and inexpensive, I no longer buy conventional battery quartz unless there is something compelling about the watch. Bulova meets that criteria.


Bulova destroyed its once-great reputation by making and selling dreck for years. Too bad.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## madscientist24 (Feb 27, 2017)

MacInFL said:


> It is now down to *$100*.
> 
> I have to tip my hat to Bulova. A couple (or more) years ago, they were becoming irrelevant, if not comical, with many of their over the top humongous designs. Something happened and they started coming out with some very smart designs. One of the best moves was the positioning of the Precisionist movement into their lower mid-line watches. With solar quartz so reliable and inexpensive, I no longer buy conventional battery quartz unless there is something compelling about the watch. Bulova meets that criteria.


Yep, that butter smooth hand from the accutron II line is pretty mesmerizing. And seeing as most of the accutron II line can be found one way or another near 100, I'd say they're quite a deal. Now if only the alpha and the snorkel can get somewhere near that 100 dollar point.



justin86 said:


> Except this one and a lot of the other good looking models are actually discontinued.


That's perfectly fine if that means you can net them at around a 100 bucks and sometimes even less.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Great. Glad I could help you dilute the watch and profit. Sorry for the next guy.


Oh, please.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Certified has the Oris Classic Date silver dial automatic for $348.99 with coupon code 'RMNT10'

Be Frugal rebate takes it to $328 -- an outstanding price for a watch of Oris' quality. Sapphire crystal and a Sellita SW-200 movement.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-leather-strap-men-s-watch-73375784031ls.html


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

madscientist24 said:


> Yep, that butter smooth hand from the accutron II line is pretty mesmerizing. And seeing as most of the accutron II line can be found one way or another near 100, I'd say they're quite a deal. Now if only the alpha and the snorkel can get somewhere near that 100 dollar point.


Keep watching and stay tuned....got a new Snorkel Chrono for $119 shipped over the holidays.
And got a blue Lobster Accutron II yesterday for $94 shipped.


----------



## bunjamin (Apr 11, 2016)

Wow, that's a bit of a steal


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

wishmann said:


> I really do not understand some people. If a $6,000 Rolex is on sale for $3,000 I cannot post here because it's not affordable?


Where did someone say that? I confirmed OP statement that it would likely not be considered affordable with which you also seem to agree, but please keep rolling with whatever story you're telling yourself. I don't care if people post used cars for sale or space shuttle pictures here. I've scrolled past and participated in plenty of off-topic posts. Scroll finger still works. If you're lucky enough to consider a $3k watch affordable, great, but just a wild guess that most don't. So I posted you're right, not affordable, but I never said get out of here with that post. That is a false read you are creating yourself.


----------



## CanucksFan (Mar 20, 2015)

Anyone have any idea how cheap hamilton intra-matics usually go? Looking to buy one but don't want to overpay.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Citizen Promaster black for $131....not a crazy good deal but about $20 less then usual

Citizen Promaster Diver Mens Watch BN0150-28E | eBay


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

CanucksFan said:


> Anyone have any idea how cheap hamilton intra-matics usually go? Looking to buy one but don't want to overpay.


They usually hover just above the $500 mark. I really love the look but I love the $500 more so I bought this and just removed the second hand (this is quartz of course but without the second hand you can't tell the difference anyway).

Men's Accurist Watch (MB1034S) - WATCH SHOP.comâ„¢

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Accuri...160740?hash=item3f7681d8a4:g:K8oAAOSwagdXSAit


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Jomashop has this Oris Moon Phase rectangular watch for $774. Good lord that's pretty!!!!

http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-582-7658-4034ls.html


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> Not everyone knows that forum exists. They do know that this one does. More importantly, those postings take up little in the way of space when compared to the postings about the time-limited deals. Put simply, this is a lot of complaining about something very little.


Well said.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Just got an email from eBay that they have 8% cash back until the 19th. BeFrugal adds another 1% I believe so almost 10% total off a watch purchase. Not to bad a deal if there is one ya have your eye on


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

Got my 20% off ebay purchase. ETA 2824, Sapphire, solid end links. If you can find a better watch for $200, buy it.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Befrugal funded the cashback for one of the watches I bought from the The Watchery in December so that's good news! Still have another coming for the end of March.

It would be nice to have 3 seperate threads for deals:

Low end: Casio, Seiko, Citizen, Hamilton, Glycine, Bulova and so on
Mid range: Oris, Alpina, Eterna, Longines, Tag Heuer, Chr Ward and so on
High end: Omega, Rolex, Tudor, Bremont and so on

I don't really follow/post deals in this thread anymore as I don't care for the low end anymore. And the frequent off-topic discussions...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nordwulf said:


> Befrugal funded the cashback for one of the watches I bought from the The Watchery in December so that's good news! Still have another coming for the end of March.
> 
> It would be nice to have 3 seperate threads for deals:
> 
> ...


Cross posting would be inevitable. Everyones definition of categories is different. Even your current high-end, there are people who consider them beaters. Different strokes for different folks i guess.

The confusion would be annoying. I dont think it's too much to sift through. I spend possibly 5 minutes a day on this thread and feel like i have a decent grasp of what the current deals are. I might miss a couple but that's okay.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

CanucksFan said:


> Anyone have any idea how cheap hamilton intra-matics usually go? Looking to buy one but don't want to overpay.


Lowest I have seen is $472 back around Black Friday/ Christmas.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

royalpig180 said:


> What people (myself included) don't like is people posting cheap watches as if it's a "deal" when in fact that watch is always available at that price.


+1 on this.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

bocbass said:


> Got my 20% off ebay purchase. ETA 2824, Sapphire, solid end links. If you can find a better watch for $200, buy it.
> 
> View attachment 11208946
> 
> View attachment 11208954


This watch was on my shortlist for that sale, I got a blue Seiko Turtle instead (came in yesterday and I'm loving it). If I had seen your pics first I probably would have gotten the VSA instead though. Great Watch, congrats.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

bocbass said:


> Got my 20% off ebay purchase. ETA 2824, Sapphire, solid end links. If you can find a better watch for $200, buy it.
> 
> View attachment 11208946
> 
> View attachment 11208954


Great watch! VSA has one that looks similar and has 200m WR. That is the one I'm waiting for a deal on. One day!

Enjoy your watch!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

bocbass said:


> Got my 20% off ebay purchase. ETA 2824, Sapphire, solid end links. If you can find a better watch for $200, buy it.
> 
> View attachment 11208946
> 
> View attachment 11208954


This watch has caught my attention. Only reservation is lack of lume on numerals or at a minimum on the indices which would seem to be a req't on a field watch. It does appear that the logo at 12 o'clock has some lume surrounding the Swiss cross(confirm?). Assume the lume on the hands is good quality being from Victorinix.

Still a very nice looking watch, especially like the size. As I continue to expand my collection, I am gravitating to 38 - 40mm case sizes, rarely purchasing over 42mm. Even though I have a 7 1/4" wrist that size just seems more comfortable and wearable. Major exception has been the reissued Seiko Turtles which wear small due to the cushion back.


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

wishmann said:


> I really do not understand some people. If a $6,000 Rolex is on sale for $3,000 I cannot post here because it's not affordable? Or a $15,000 Audemars Piguet on sale for $7,000? This is, by the way, the opportunity to buy expensive watches that ourselves think was impossible to put the hands on. Keep posting guys!!


I could not agree more. Post on!

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

nordwulf said:


> It would be nice to have 3 seperate threads for deals:
> 
> Low end: Casio, Seiko, Citizen, Hamilton, Glycine, Bulova and so on
> Mid range: Oris, Alpina, Eterna, Longines, Tag Heuer, Chr Ward and so on
> High end: Omega, Rolex, Tudor, Bremont and so on


You forgot one segment:


royalpig180 said:


> cheap watches as if it's a "deal" when in fact that watch is always available at that price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

MacInFL said:


> This watch has caught my attention. Only reservation is lack of lume on numerals or at a minimum on the indices which would seem to be a req't on a field watch. It does appear that the logo at 12 o'clock has some lume surrounding the Swiss cross(confirm?). Assume the lume on the hands is good quality being from Victorinix.
> 
> Still a very nice looking watch, especially like the size. As I continue to expand my collection, I am gravitating to 38 - 40mm case sizes, rarely purchasing over 42mm. Even though I have a 7 1/4" wrist that size just seems more comfortable and wearable. Major exception has been the reissued Seiko Turtles which wear small due to the cushion back.


The only lume is on the hour and minute hands, however I don't know if it due to the material, finish, size, or all of the above the hour numerals seem to catch any and all available light which makes them still visible in very low light conditions.

Also due to the dial/bezel ratio, to my eye it wears bigger than the 40mm specs would suggest.


----------



## feltharg01 (Jun 28, 2015)

eljay said:


> The running seconds is 2 bps isn't it?


Yes


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

feltharg01 said:


> Yes


Are most modern/mecha-quartz chronos like this? So far the second hand has been holding me back from buying one, but I could live with 2bps. Guess I gotta do some research

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## feltharg01 (Jun 28, 2015)

Chirv said:


> Are most modern/mecha-quartz chronos like this? So far the second hand has been holding me back from buying one, but I could live with 2bps. Guess I gotta do some research
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


The other mecha quartz I have actually don't have running second...


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

double post, sorry


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

WatchGooRoo has some Glycine Quartz up, they look pretty sharp to me. They spec out well for the price imho. Swiss quartz, sapphire, nice colorway. $150.
Glycine Men's 3913.99 TB99 Combat Sub Swiss Quartz All Black PVD Black Nylon | eBay

Her photo:


----------



## madscientist24 (Feb 27, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Keep watching and stay tuned....got a new Snorkel Chrono for $119 shipped over the holidays.
> And got a blue Lobster Accutron II yesterday for $94 shipped.


Where'd you get the lobster for $94 shipped if you don't mind me asking? They're sometimes on Amazon for $99 ($106 after taxes) as we just saw (though it's a rare occurrence), but never anywhere seen them for as low as $94 shipped. It's just a $12 dollar difference, still cheap regardless, but I'm just curious. Actually, I may as well ask also, where'd you get the snorkel for $119? That's really low, good job!



valuewatchguy said:


> Cross posting would be inevitable. Everyones definition of categories is different. Even your current high-end, there are people who consider them beaters. Different strokes for different folks i guess.
> 
> The confusion would be annoying. I dont think it's too much to sift through. I spend possibly 5 minutes a day on this thread and feel like i have a decent grasp of what the current deals are. I might miss a couple but that's okay.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


All deals in one thread helps people get a real grasp as to the value of watches from all ranges. I also think it's not like we have much to sift through. Deals of all ranges pop up at all times, it's not ever overbearingly just one class of watches. Little bit of scrolling doesn't hurt anyone, and at the end of the day, you've learned a thing or two about watches of all types.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A word of advice:

Not just with WatchGooRoo, but with any seller offering watches with "or best offer" on eBay, we've entered an era where you shouldn't be afraid to offer borderline low-ball offers. I've snagged two watches in the past week on LOW initial offers versus their list price. Including this amazing Longines Conquest white-dial GMT that I fell in love with on first sight yesterday. A seller out of Italy was asking $1,100, I offered $874 ($899 total with shipping), and, to my astonishment, they said yes. From what I can determine, this watch has never, ever sold for so low -- that's often the best price you can find for the non-GMT auto.

This is just ... makes my heart beat faster.






FYI, that seller has other Longines automatic Conquest and Hydroconquest models at already-great deals, with "or best offer." (They may have other types of watches at great deals, too, but I didn't look too closely.)

Take your shot.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...0.XLongi nes.TRS1&_nkw=Longines&_sacat=31387


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

My 20% eBay coupon Yellowfin just arrived! I love the watch and the price.


















What bracelet is this again? Might have to get one.










Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

That is nice.
Thanks for sharing.



ChicaneHntr said:


> WatchGooRoo has some Glycine Quartz up, they look pretty sharp to me. They spec out well for the price imho. Swiss quartz, sapphire, nice colorway. $150.
> Glycine Men's 3913.99 TB99 Combat Sub Swiss Quartz All Black PVD Black Nylon | eBay
> 
> Her photo:
> View attachment 11210274


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A word of advice:
> 
> Not just with WatchGooRoo, but with any seller offering watches with "or best offer" on eBay, we've entered an era where you shouldn't be afraid to offer borderline low-ball offers. I've snagged two watches in the past week on LOW initial offers versus their list price. Including this amazing Longines Conquest white-dial GMT that I fell in love with on first sight yesterday. A seller out of Italy was asking $1,100, I offered $874 ($899 total with shipping), and, to my astonishment, they said yes. From what I can determine, this watch has never, ever sold for so low -- that's often the best price you can find for the non-GMT auto.
> 
> ...


Very nice. Longines watches have been getting cheaper in general lately. ToM has the beautiful column-wheel chronograph for $1499, and it's just sitting there...

Do not throw away your...shot.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Very nice. Longines watches have been getting cheaper in general lately. ToM has the beautiful column-wheel chronograph for $1499, and it's just sitting there...
> 
> Do not throw away your...shot]


Beautiful watch! But with the red and black on that dial, I believe you just made WorthTheWrist $1499 poorer!


----------



## duckboyben (Mar 1, 2016)

Glycine arrived. $186 with coupons and cash back. Given the chat, I wasn't sure what to expect with this watch but I'm very happy. Aside from filling a need for a light-dial field watch (and trying out the blasted finish), I'm delighted to have a watch that is so casual while avoiding any major annoyances. Perfectly low-key.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> Befrugal funded the cashback for one of the watches I bought from the The Watchery in December so that's good news! Still have another coming for the end of March.
> 
> It would be nice to have 3 seperate threads for deals:
> 
> ...


Oh, please no. It is already bad enough that I obsessively follow this thread - to have to follow three (or more)? I need to get something done once in a while!


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> Thank you for the Ebay coupon the other day!
> This beauty arrived and I'm very happy with it!
> 
> View attachment 11190434
> ...


This watch is phenomenal, a true gem! The more out there the better as this is one of the lines they just announced they were discontinuing. Hopefully they come up with a good replacement.

Great pic and looks great on the green.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A word of advice:
> 
> Not just with WatchGooRoo, but with any seller offering watches with "or best offer" on eBay, we've entered an era where you shouldn't be afraid to offer borderline low-ball offers.


Good tip.

I am in the habit of taking it to the extreme. I always offer 50% or less of the B.I.N. price, and often include a note that I am more than willing to negotiate.

I'd say that 30% of the time, the initial offer is accepted, 60% of the time we negotiate and only 10% of the time I'm flat out declined.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

:rodekaart o|



WorthTheWrist said:


> A word of advice:
> 
> Not just with WatchGooRoo, but with any seller offering watches with "or best offer" on eBay, we've entered an era where you shouldn't be afraid to offer borderline low-ball offers.





matlobi said:


> Good tip.
> 
> I am in the habit of taking it to the extreme. I always offer 50% or less of the B.I.N. price, and often include a note that I am more than willing to negotiate.
> 
> I'd say that 30% of the time, the initial offer is accepted, 60% of the time we negotiate and only 10% of the time I'm flat out declined.


Ok guys, please stop confusing me. I thought low ball offers are from people who don't appreciate what is being sold and is to be frowned upon and the culprits blocked, ignored and slammed on WUS in a thread about low ball offers.

  :-db-)


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

jaeva said:


> Oh, please no. It is already bad enough that I obsessively follow this thread - to have to follow three (or more)? I need to get something done once in a while!


Also many of us are interested in multiple tiers. Plus what do you do about brands like Tag, Longines, or Seiko that sell across two tiers? The Monaco is the same price as the Speedmaster, but the Aquaracer competes with the Aquis. Not to mention vintage stuff can be all over the place, or how we also posts deals about straps and ...., a Rolex wearer will be just as interested in as a Seiko 5 guy as, e.g., that time Clockwork Synergy put half their straps on clearance and let you use a coupon code. One big thread, for all the deals, if you don't like the deal don't buy it.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

8% eBay Bucks bonus this weekend ends Sunday 3/19 at 11:59 PM


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Wristwatching said:


> Also many of us are interested in multiple tiers. Plus what do you do about brands like Tag, Longines, or Seiko that sell across two tiers? The Monaco is the same price as the Speedmaster, but the Aquaracer competes with the Aquis. Not to mention vintage stuff can be all over the place, or how we also posts deals about straps and ...., a Rolex wearer will be just as interested in as a Seiko 5 guy as, e.g., that time Clockwork Synergy put half their straps on clearance and let you use a coupon code. One big thread, for all the deals, if you don't like the deal don't buy it.


Yeah, I'm definitely interested in multiple tiers... some to buy immediately, some to buy with some thought, and some to buy.... someday. I'm not buying that Patek anytime soon (not that I've actually seen a Patek deal on this thread), but I'd like to know where deals are just in case that lottery ticket purchase pans out.

I mean... Powerball's over $100M - do you know how many watches that would buy?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Very nice. Longines watches have been getting cheaper in general lately. ToM has the beautiful column-wheel chronograph for $1499, and it's just sitting there...
> 
> Do not throw away your...shot.


Anyone else noticing (or having flashbacks) that this ToM sale is very reminiscent to what the higher end inventory mix looked like on the now defunct SWI sites? Just sayin'...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jaeva said:


> I'm not buying that Patek anytime soon (not that I've actually seen a Patek deal on this thread)


I was going to suggest this one, but it sold already. It's an affordable Patek, and at least it's a wearable style. 18K white gold case and bracelet.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/gruenberg/patek-philippe-manual-wind-456321-pre-owned


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Cocktail Time arrived along with a Hirsch short buffalo strap ($5OFF coupon giver you $5 discount off of any strap over $35 at Holben's website) yesterday. The stock strap and buckle made it too long to even try on for my 6.25" wrist, so I curled up the Hirsch and pinned it under a book overnight to break it in; today it's super comfy, and tappers properly along the line of the wrist. Pardon my first attempt at shooting a watch video clip. I have a new smartphone, and I'm still getting a feel for its focus.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

yoginasser said:


> Cocktail Time arrived along with a Hirsch short buffalo strap ($5OFF coupon giver you $5 discount off of any strap over $35 at Holben's website) yesterday. The stock strap and buckle made it too long to even try on for my 6.25" wrist, so I curled up the Hirsch and pinned it under a book overnight to break it in; today it's super comfy, and tappers properly along the line of the wrist. Pardon my first attempt at shooting a watch video clip. I have a new smartphone, and I'm still getting a feel for its focus.


Did you have nail polish on your toes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcast (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks to this thread, I picked up a Ray II with the 20% eBay discount for $112...It's been keeping +1 second per 24hr since Monday. Crazy-happy with it!


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Did you have nail polish on your toes?


 lol. Nope! Not my style. I teach Yoga, so sandals make entering and exiting the studio easier throughout the day.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

lbovill said:


> This watch is phenomenal, a true gem! The more out there the better as this is one of the lines they just announced they were discontinuing. Hopefully they come up with a good replacement.
> 
> Great pic and looks great on the green.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

I chose the SARG009 for my coupon purchase after hearing of the line being discontinued.
I've been wanting it for a while and I figured it was now or never!

Agreed, it is a phenomenal watch.. very impressed with the finishing for the price.
It hasn't left my wrist since it arrived! 
(although a watch arrived today from F29 that needs some wrist time!)


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

I ordered one of the Glycine Airman from Jomashop on Wednesday for $599 as soon as I received the email from them.
It showed in stock on both Wednesday & Thursday.
I just received a cancellation notice from them that they do not have stock
I know things like this happen, but to me it is poor customer service.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I was going to suggest this one, but it sold already. It's an affordable Patek, and at least it's a wearable style. 18K white gold case and bracelet.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/gruenberg/patek-philippe-manual-wind-456321-pre-owned


I stand corrected! There are Patek deals to be had... well, someone had it.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A word of advice:
> 
> Not just with WatchGooRoo, but with any seller offering watches with "or best offer" on eBay, we've entered an era where you shouldn't be afraid to offer borderline low-ball offers. I've snagged two watches in the past week on LOW initial offers versus their list price.


That depends. Several low offers I made on the Bulova CURV with exhibition case back were rejected out of hand, and a few others were met with counter-offers that were just $10-to-$20 lower than initial listing. Particularly on the Japanese and the Bulova quartz models, the opinion is that the prices are already too low and you are getting good deals.

Another factor is whether or not the seller is tied to any of the big-name grey market dealers (AZ Fine Time) or individuals. The individuals may or may not play. The big-name grey market guys? Not so much.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> Cocktail Time arrived along with a Hirsch short buffalo strap ($5OFF coupon giver you $5 discount off of any strap over $35 at Holben's website) yesterday. The stock strap and buckle made it too long to even try on for my 6.25" wrist, so I curled up the Hirsch and pinned it under a book overnight to break it in; today it's super comfy, and tappers properly along the line of the wrist. Pardon my first attempt at shooting a watch video clip. I have a new smartphone, and I'm still getting a feel for its focus.


Wow - the watch looks great, the strap looks great - very nice!


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

I tried Watchgooroo for the same price as JOma ($599), but she rejected the offer...just an FYI


Sevenmack said:


> That depends. Several low offers I made on the Bulova CURV with exhibition case back were rejected out of hand, and a few others were met with counter-offers that were just $10-to-$20 lower than initial listing. Particularly on the Japanese and the Bulova quartz models, the opinion is that the prices are already too low and you are getting good deals.
> 
> Another factor is whether or not the seller is tied to any of the big-name grey market dealers (AZ Fine Time) or individuals. The individuals may or may not play. The big-name grey market guys? Not so much.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Fastcast said:


> Thanks to this thread, I picked up a Ray II with the 20% eBay discount for $112...It's been keeping +1 second per 24hr since Monday. Crazy-happy with it!
> 
> View attachment 11213210


Looks great!


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Splitting up the deal thread into a few parts might be worth consideration. Instead of brands/tiers, which is subjective, if this was done, how about doing it by price points? That is not subjective at all. Something like: "I found a bargain - $200 and lower", then a couple more for higher price ranges.

Any thoughts on this option?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

swank said:


> Splitting up the deal thread into a few parts might be worth consideration. Instead of brands/tiers, which is subjective, if this was done, how about doing it by price points? That is not subjective at all. Something like: "I found a bargain - $200 and lower", then a couple more for higher price ranges.
> 
> Any thoughts on this option?


One thread works fine. If you don't like a deal posted, ignore it.


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

I dont see enough stuff on here in a given day, I would hate to see less, If it is $5 or more POST IT
If it is $5000 POST IT
if it is $50,000 Maybe post it somewhere else.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RyanD said:


> One thread works fine. If you don't like a deal posted, ignore it.


Keep scrolling, I guarantee another deal will appear shortly.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

jcombs1 said:


> Keep scrolling, I guarantee another deal will appear shortly.


It's the wild west, I like it that way.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

The 20% eBay/GooRoo glycine came in. Put it on a two piece clockwork synergy nylon. 








For under 210 - amazing deal. It'll take me a bit to get used to the sandblasted finish, but overall, really pleased with this pick up.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Just got an email from Jomashop that they have the Glycine Combat 7 sandblasted version on sale for St Pattys day for $299. Not a bad deal really

http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3898-19at6-sb-mb.html


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Looks great. I love the black and yellow combo but have been scared off at the 47mm case size, which seems huge for me.

Does it wear smaller? It does not look big at all in your pics.



boze said:


> My 20% eBay coupon Yellowfin just arrived! I love the watch and the price.


=


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

swank said:


> Splitting up the deal thread into a few parts might be worth consideration. Instead of brands/tiers, which is subjective, if this was done, how about doing it by price points? That is not subjective at all. Something like: "I found a bargain - $200 and lower", then a couple more for higher price ranges.
> 
> Any thoughts on this option?


Keep threads as is. It works.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Sampsonti said:


> Keep threads as is. It works.


Agreed. No touchy touchy.


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

I like the thread as is...beside the bargains, you learn about the various brands and the pricing.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

BStu185 said:


> Looks great. I love the black and yellow combo but have been scared off at the 47mm case size, which seems huge for me.
> 
> Does it wear smaller? It does not look big at all in your pics.
> 
> =


It wears more like a 44mm, except more comfortable, in my experience.









The round design and short lug to lug make it wear like it's not even there.

My limit is 45mm, except on Tunas. I'm Wearing a 50.2mm PADI Tuna right now and still can't believe how much I love it and how comfortable it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

swank said:


> Splitting up the deal thread into a few parts might be worth consideration. Instead of brands/tiers, which is subjective, if this was done, how about doing it by price points? That is not subjective at all. Something like: "I found a bargain - $200 and lower", then a couple more for higher price ranges.
> 
> Any thoughts on this option?


No, I am agreement with others to keep this thread as it is. Even if I cannot afford the watch being mentioned I bet others on here can, and it makes no sense to start multiple threads talking about the same thing; good deals. Carry on with your regularly scheduled programming...

Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## yellowtrace (Nov 28, 2014)

I am torn between the two. Having a single thread for same topic makes sense, and I am all for minimising. Having said that, I am not too interested in bargain Seiko or the likes on eBay. It would be nice if I didn't have to sift through everything.

The fact of the matter is, even if there were multiple threads separated by money or brands or whatever. It is entirely possible that things you may have wanted to see not end up on the thread that you were following. Probably due to 1. Not knowing about all the threads, 2. Having different standardsb or 3. Made a mistake.

So sifting through everything is probably best if you don't want to miss out.

Besides, I may one day find a Seiko I like?

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

It would be nice if there was a way to set alerts for keywords. Kind of like how Slickdeals works. The alert could just be for the deals thread, or it would be nice if you can designate which forums you'd like alerts for.

sent from mobile


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

madscientist24 said:


> Where'd you get the lobster for $94 shipped if you don't mind me asking? They're sometimes on Amazon for $99 ($106 after taxes) as we just saw (though it's a rare occurrence), but never anywhere seen them for as low as $94 shipped. It's just a $12 dollar difference, still cheap regardless, but I'm just curious. Actually, I may as well ask also, where'd you get the snorkel for $119? That's really low, good job!
> 
> All deals in one thread helps people get a real grasp as to the value of watches from all ranges. I also think it's not like we have much to sift through. Deals of all ranges pop up at all times, it's not ever overbearingly just one class of watches. Little bit of scrolling doesn't hurt anyone, and at the end of the day, you've learned a thing or two about watches of all types.


Well said. I think we always can learn from different posts which may seem not our interest at the moment. It's always not too bad to keep updated. Just scroll if you are not interested , no real harm at all. It's also an enjoyment to read different perspectives. Cheers.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Amazon has the very attractive Bulova red 262kHz chrono for a crazy low $89 right now. I think I have resisted as long as I can.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B013PDAV2A/ref=pe_58320_230912250_em_slvf_ih

Maybe if I wait a few minutes some of you will buy all of them at this price.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

VCheng said:


> Well said. I think we always can learn from different posts which may seem not our interest at the moment. It's always not too bad to keep updated. Just scroll if you are not interested , no real harm at all. It's also an enjoyment to read different perspectives. Cheers.


I agree. Good as is.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

I quite often see deals >$1000 but don't post them because I got some flack for posting a $1200 watch last year that really was a great bargain after someone else mentioned they were looking for that watch. If people agree that the price limit can be dropped then no need for two threads. If people don't want to see >$1000 watch deals here it's understandable but a second thread should be started.

The two two threads could then be 
deals <$1000 (currently this thread)
deals >$1000

i would prefer one thread though. I'd like to see more higher priced deals because even though I can't afford them at the moment I like to learn how pricing goes on the higher end stuff. I don't want a collection of 30+ $200 watches (not hating) I have a nice collection that stays around 4 watches and if I were to add another I'd sell one and buy something nicer most likely. I have bought multiple watches from this thread that I didn't end up liking as much as I thought I would and flipped them. This thread has been a great learning experience and I wouldn't have settled an the watches that I truly do enjoy without this thread.


----------



## farazium (Feb 17, 2017)

*Seiko Presage* SRPB07J1 (black), SRPB05J1 (Green), SRPB03J1 (Cream) are available at attractive price on Creation watches....Just picked *SRPB07J1* for *$209*!...Have heard these are limited editions...not sure though.....sorry can't share the link and pics...


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

farazium said:


> *Seiko Presage* SRPB07J1 (black), SRPB05J1 (Green), SRPB03J1 (Cream) are available at attractive price on Creation watches....Just picked *SRPB07J1* for *$209*!...Have heard these are limited editions...not sure though.....sorry can't share the link and pics...












http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...srpb07-srpb07j1-srpb07j-mens-watch-10609.html

Also on eBay:










http://m.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Presage...%3Adf70df8a15a0a787f7adbc90fffdd28a%7Ciid%3A1

I like this design but I'd like it a whole lot better at 38-40mm and with lumed numerals. I should probably just get a SARG011.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I chose the SARG009 for my coupon purchase after hearing of the line being discontinued.
> I've been wanting it for a while and I figured it was now or never!
> ...


If I had not already bought one I would have for this reason, and many more, and with that coupon it is a complete no Brainer. Great choice. Instead I picked up an Orient Star classic gold edition for a grand total of 206 bucks.

Now wondering if an airman 18 would complete my collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

jaeva said:


> Oh, please no. It is already bad enough that I obsessively follow this thread - to have to follow three (or more)? I need to get something done once in a while!


Indeed, how else am I supposed to pay for all the watches I buy because of this thread?


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

Keep one thread, why change it¿ change is not always good look at what's happening in the news. We should be thankful that we can log in and see all of the deals, it was not always like this, you had to drive somewhere. Keep it centralized, also better community that way.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

isitauthentic said:


> if it is $50,000 Maybe post it somewhere else.


Post it anyway, sometimes we could do with the comic relief!

Edit: Given how much grief the deals thread gives the moderators from time to time, I'd be surprised if they'd put up with _multiple_ deals threads.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

eljay said:


> Post it anyway, sometimes we could do with the comic relief!.


You never know who's been waiting for a bargain on the Leopard Daytona...


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

This seems like the best currently available price on a first generation Frederique Constant Horological Smart Watch. $289 on Certified Watch Store, most places seem to be asking for almost $100 more, MSRP of $995.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ck-leather-strap-men-s-watch-fc285sdg5b6.html


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

lbovill said:


> If I had not already bought one I would have for this reason, and many more, and with that coupon it is a complete no Brainer. Great choice. Instead I picked up an Orient Star classic gold edition for a grand total of 206 bucks.
> 
> Now wondering if an airman 18 would complete my collection.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was considering the Orient Star.. Good decision.

I have the Double Twelve.. one of my favorite watches (I got a great deal on it because of this thread!)
Ever since that Glycine re-branding, there are some great deals to be had.. while they last!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Grand Seiko Hi-Beat GMT (both the white and black dial versions) for $4722 at Creation Watches, which is an amazing 40% off MSRP.

Grand Seiko HI-BEAT 36000 GMT Automatic Power Reserve 37 Jewels SBGJ017 Men's Watch

Grand Seiko HI-BEAT 36000 GMT Automatic Power Reserve 37 Jewels SBGJ019 Men's Watch


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

mleok said:


> Grand Seiko Hi-Beat GMT (both the white and black dial versions) for $4722 at Creation Watches, which is an amazing 40% off MSRP.
> 
> Grand Seiko HI-BEAT 36000 GMT Automatic Power Reserve 37 Jewels SBGJ017 Men's Watch
> 
> Grand Seiko HI-BEAT 36000 GMT Automatic Power Reserve 37 Jewels SBGJ019 Men's Watch


I must say that this is definitely not my price segment. But I always follow all posts in this thread with interest. I want to see and learn something new. I want to understand what else I can get for my money.
To say more, I didnt even realize that this thread was a part f71 until a certain moment...
So keep posting, please. All posts are highly appreciated by me.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

*Just a word of advice for newer members about buying from Creation Watches:*
Be extra cautious when dealing with them. Pay through Paypal ONLY and be mentally prepared to fight them in a dispute if anything goes wrong, because they'll fight you for the money as they have shamelessly done with me over a package they sent that got "gutted" during transit and got returned to them, without it even reaching my city.

First they ignore your emails completely [20 days in my case], and when you finally get the hint and raise a dispute, they'll will have the audacity to fight it.

I thought I should put a reminder after seeing the GS deal.. To be honest, my experience with them caused me a lot of stress [their business moral shocked me as a business man myself] and it was over $250 watch. You can imagine how they'll act if it were a 5k watch.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Passthewatch.com has all Orient bambino 2 variants for *$115* via coupon *OB25*... Not the greatest price but appears to be beating current online prices by at least $20.

And if you're cheap like me, you could also run it by Befrugal.com for a chance of getting that sweet %2 cashback :-d

FAC00008W0 *LINK HERE*









------------------------------------------

FAC00009N0 *LINK HERE*








------------------------------------------

FAC00009W0 *LINK HERE*









Other gold plated models are available too, but they tend to be discounted more often in general.


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> *Just a word of advice for newer members about buying from Creation Watches:*
> Be extra cautious when dealing with them. Pay through Paypal ONLY and be mentally prepared to fight them in a dispute if anything goes wrong, because they'll fight you for the money as they have shamelessly done with me over a package they sent that got "gutted" during transit and got returned to them, without it even reaching my city.
> 
> First they ignore your emails completely [20 days in my case], and when you finally get the hint and raise a dispute, they'll will have the audacity to fight it.
> ...


Uppsss .... My order via paypal is on the way from them ... srp775 ... as of today they seem very reponsive about the questions i asked about the shipping . i ll update my story

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Mods have already said this is THE deal thread and you can post watches at any price range if it is a deal. Lets just follow what the mods said - it works. Quit the whining


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

kakefe said:


> Uppsss .... My order via paypal is on the way from them ... srp775 ... as of today they seem very reponsive about the questions i asked about the shipping . i ll update my story
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


Haha.. Don't worry too much. I'm sure they run their business like any other seller basically... But the thing about them is they WON'T take the blame if anything goes south so it won't hurt to be extra careful with them.

1- Weight the shipment upon delivery and confirm its weight if the weight is marked on papers.
2- Let someone film you while you unbox the package and make sure you film the shipment seals prior to opening it.

Things of this sort won't hurt.

I'd also like to add that their CS is somewhat stubborn and lack understanding... Like for example, when their shipment returned to them automatically [by mistake] after it landed in my country, I notified them that there's a big chance that it was gutted and they should NOT accept it until confirming its content via the courier. They did absolutely nothing of that and *blamed me *when they received the shipment unsealed and empty at their own office just one week after my email.


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> Amazon has the very attractive Bulova red 262kHz chrono for a crazy low $89 right now. I think I have resisted as long as I can.
> 
> Maybe if I wait a few minutes some of you will buy all of them at this price.


Thanks to this post and this thread. I just pulled the trigger on this one too. I had a 40 dollar credit to Amazon that was burning a hole in my pocket so I couldn't resist. There seems to be conflicting info on the web whether or not the second hand sweeps or ticks, if it ticks it's going back.

Also first post here, hopefully I'll be able to practice a little more "purchase restraint" in the future.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Passthewatch.com has all Orient bambino 2 variants for *$115* via coupon *OB25*... Not the greatest price but appears to be beating current online prices by at least $20.
> 
> And if you're cheap like me, you could also run it by Befrugal.com for a chance of getting that sweet %2 cashback :-d
> 
> ...


Long Island Watches offered similar deal a few weeks ago. I was able to finally snatch up the coveted cream dial / blue hands version. This one always sells out first. These are a reissue of the second Bambino series (circa 2013-15). Smart decision by Orient. Just a classy watch. A little history, I rec'd the two tone version as a gift in early 2015. If I were Immanuel Rath, the Bambino is my Lola Lola. It was my gateway drug into this madness of watch collecting.

*Edit:* This is the "Gen 2" version which has the new movement that supports hacking and winding. Also, it is quite accurate (appx. 5-6 spd) compared to my original Bambino (+12 spd) but that can always be attributable to typical sample variations.









And the signature domed crystal


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

This Oris is availabe at £950 from Fraser and Hart. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Monkwearmouth said:


> This Oris is availabe at £950 from Fraser and Hart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a point about this Oris for potential buyers to be aware of in case they haven't seen the watch in person, is that the yellow markers appearing to be around the edge of the dial are actually printed on the underside of the crystal and not on the dial itself. You can see this if you look closely at the picture provided, particularly at the bottom of the dial where the printing appears slightly over the SWISS MADE marking due to the angle of the photo. Personally I find this to give the watch a cheap appearance, not in line with the usual high quality and attention to detail that Oris watches generally exhibit.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

mleok said:


> Grand Seiko Hi-Beat GMT (both the white and black dial versions) for $4722 at Creation Watches, which is an amazing 40% off MSRP.
> 
> Grand Seiko HI-BEAT 36000 GMT Automatic Power Reserve 37 Jewels SBGJ017 Men's Watch
> 
> Grand Seiko HI-BEAT 36000 GMT Automatic Power Reserve 37 Jewels SBGJ019 Men's Watch


Beautiful watch, especially the white.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

john_s said:


> Elkins45 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon has the very attractive Bulova red 262kHz chrono for a crazy low $89 right now. I think I have resisted as long as I can.
> ...


I posted that watch deal about 2 weeks ago and it was still sitting and i was itching to get it myself but i have already bought too many watches since new year and 2 more on the way. So ty for saving me from myself. There are still black and blue color of this watch available at $89 with amazon prime fulfillment 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J351XCM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_ZEtZybJJ5P7XW


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Anybody have a Touch of Modern coupon? If so, this is an awesome deal on a Lange & Sohne.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ge-sohne-manual-wind-235-032-ob6628-pre-owned


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

shmaiz3r said:


> *Just a word of advice for newer members about buying from Creation Watches:*
> Be extra cautious when dealing with them. Pay through Paypal ONLY and be mentally prepared to fight them in a dispute if anything goes wrong, because they'll fight you for the money as they have shamelessly done with me over a package they sent that got "gutted" during transit and got returned to them, without it even reaching my city.
> 
> First they ignore your emails completely [20 days in my case], and when you finally get the hint and raise a dispute, they'll will have the audacity to fight it.
> ...


I ordered Sunday from them and only after I emailed them i got a tracking no. The watch was posted yesterday and comes by regular post, not the express DHL whatever way...I'm not impressed and expecting problems.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

jsj11 said:


> Mods have already said this is THE deal thread and you can post watches at any price range if it is a deal. Lets just follow what the mods said - it works. Quit the whining


Agreed i stired this hornets nest with my comment on chinese watch deals being posted and i highly regret it now. I was only concerned when someone posted a watch for $400 with questionable "eta" movement. We can all agree that we watch fanatics are very impulsive and can sometimes buy watches without really doing research. I say post any deal any price you want but as members of this community take responsibility in posting only the deals you yourself would be glad to buy (hypothetically saying not necessarily you buy it but you would if you had funds/watch space etc.). We are all supposed to look out for each other, right? Now post away all the deals you want this forum have made me spend a lot of money, i want my revenge on you all .


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I just bought a G-Shock Mudmaster from Creation Watches via eBay and my watch was at my office in 2 days from Asia. Stamped card. Perfect condition and the best price anywhere.

I'm not arguing. I'm just saying my eBay purchase was as good as possible.


----------



## Chewbycca (Sep 11, 2013)

Watchgecko have their Racing Vintage Perforated leather straps on sale for £16 on their ebay store. For some reason these aren't on their website anymore. I think they were about £30 previously. I ordered the Reddish Brown. Then went back for the black as well. Couldn't help myself!


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Watchgecko does not ship to US 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

ddavidsonmd said:


> Watchgecko does not ship to US
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try sending them a message. They ship to US via their site. Maybe the eBay thing is just an oversight.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

ddavidsonmd said:


> Watchgecko does not ship to US
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you add to cart? Looks like they do deliver to US and it's free shipping.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Watchgecko eBay store will not ship to my u.s. address as well. Shame as that's a great deal for some quality straps.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Slant said:


> Did you add to cart? Looks like they do deliver to US and it's free shipping.
> 
> View attachment 11220202


Their ebay price includes 20% VAT, which the shipping to US doesn't appear to discount. The price is still quite good, even with the VAT added. Unfortunately, it won't let me add to my cart with a California address.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

john_s said:


> Thanks to this post and this thread. I just pulled the trigger on this one too. I had a 40 dollar credit to Amazon that was burning a hole in my pocket so I couldn't resist. There seems to be conflicting info on the web whether or not the second hand sweeps or ticks, if it ticks it's going back.
> 
> Also first post here, hopefully I'll be able to practice a little more "purchase restraint" in the future.


Welcome to the forum John.

The running seconds (bottom subdial) on Bulova's 262kHz chronographs tick twice per second while the chronograph seconds hand sweeps smoothly.

Here's an example:






Oh, and good luck with the "purchase restraint!"


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Barry S said:


> Welcome to the forum John.
> 
> The running seconds (bottom subdial) on Bulova's 262kHz chronographs tick twice per second while the chronograph seconds hand sweeps smoothly.
> 
> ...


Nice color combination Barry!
What did you snag it for? ( I will put it on my watch list, although I already have the moon one).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Nice color combination Barry!


Thanks but it's not mine. I just provided a link to the first YouTube video I found.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Barry S said:


> Thanks but it's not mine. I just provided a link to the first YouTube video I found.


I see, do you know what is a "good" price?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I see, do you know what is a "good" price?


I haven't really followed this particular model but I would think anything under $200 would be reasonable.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Barry S said:


> I haven't really followed this particular model but I would think anything under $200 would be reasonable.


Tempted @183 no tax free shipping









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

john_s said:


> Thanks to this post and this thread. I just pulled the trigger on this one too. I had a 40 dollar credit to Amazon that was burning a hole in my pocket so I couldn't resist. There seems to be conflicting info on the web whether or not the second hand sweeps or ticks, if it ticks it's going back.
> 
> Also first post here, hopefully I'll be able to practice a little more "purchase restraint" in the future.


Glad I can be an enabler. This is the same basic movement as the moon watch. The small seconds hand ticks 2X/second, but the center second hand on the chrono sweeps. The video shows it pretty well.

I bought my moon watch in November and set it to the atomic clock. When I changed the time for DST last weekend it had gained three seconds. That's pretty amazing performance for a movement you can buy for $89.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Tempted @183 no tax free shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These have been cheaper. Someone here got his for $119. FYI.


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

MaxIcon said:


> Their ebay price includes 20% VAT, which the shipping to US doesn't appear to discount. The price is still quite good, even with the VAT added. Unfortunately, it won't let me add to my cart with a California address.


That's strange, I have purchased from them several times?


----------



## Dups (Jan 28, 2017)

Speaking of Bulova, I received my Accutron from the 20% off eBay deal yesterday and I couldn't be happier about it for $95. It looks fantastic in person, much better than photos on eBay. I think it's still a great deal at $120.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Any ebay coupon codes? I want to get the red pvd glycine quartz posted few pages back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Any ebay coupon codes? I want to get the red pvd glycine quartz posted few pages back


Just the 8% Ebay Bucks if you were selected. I haven't received any Ebay promos in a long time.


----------



## mart567 (Jan 2, 2017)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Any ebay coupon codes? I want to get the red pvd glycine quartz posted few pages back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Check your eBay messages. I received an 8% eBay Bonus Bucks offer yesterday that is good through tomorrow, but it is tied to my account.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Dups said:


> Speaking of Bulova, I received my Accutron from the 20% off eBay deal yesterday and I couldn't be happier about it for $95. It looks fantastic in person, much better than photos on eBay. I think it's still a great deal at $120.


Incredible! A watch that beautiful, with that movement, for $95 is simply absurdly wonderful!

It really surprises me that the watch isn't a lot more popular around WUS. I think the amazing price actually diminishes its appeal, which is awesome for people who don't care.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sierra Trading Post has this Filson chronograph on clearance for $280. MSRP is $875.

Use promo code EMY17 for free shipping and 7% back at BeFrugal makes it $260 net. Typical discount on Filson and Shinola has been 50% off MSRP lately, but this one is 70% off.

Filson Mackinaw Chronograph Field Watch (For Men) - Save 68%


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

ChicaneHntr said:


> Her photo:
> View attachment 11210274


Thanks again. Ordered this. Wanted this color combo and at these specs it is a great price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

And . . . I received my eBay 20% off buy today.









Thanks for the heads up. It's a nice watch, even if a little small for me. We'll see if it grows on me. The band has got to go, tho . . .

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Dante231 said:


> And . . . I received my eBay 20% off buy today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking watch. Why the two crowns?


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Dante231 said:


> And . . . I received my eBay 20% off buy today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did it ship from? Mine is coming from Hong Kong and there hasn't been many updates on the tracking.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> Nice looking watch. Why the two crowns?


One turns the inside bezel which indicates compass direction. You're supposed to be able to use a watch to figure out compass points, and this model allows you to mark your orientation each time you take a reading. I'll have to figure out how to do it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Amazon Warehouse Deals has a Victorinox Maverick diver for $237.32. I haven't ordered any of the warehouse deals yet, but from what I've read they're usually like new.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B015...x+maverick&dpPl=1&dpID=51JlZuOb7VL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

justin86 said:


> Where did it ship from? Mine is coming from Hong Kong and there hasn't been many updates on the tracking.


Mine arrived from HK today. It is annoying how there isn't any tracking. The wait, of course, seemed interminable. I think they come into a clearinghouse in NJ before they are sent on their way to the domestic address. I'm in southern New England, so it may have been a shorter trip to my mailbox. I'll bet you see it Monday/Tuesday.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Dante231 said:


> justin86 said:
> 
> 
> > Where did it ship from? Mine is coming from Hong Kong and there hasn't been many updates on the tracking.
> ...


I'm in Pennsylvania. My tracking was last updated 7 days ago with "Processed Through Facility,
HONG KONG AIR MAIL CENTRE, HONG KONG". I knew it would take a while, but I'm getting anxious.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

justin86 said:


> Amazon Warehouse Deals has a Victorinox Maverick diver for $237.32. I haven't ordered any of the warehouse deals yet, but from what I've read they're usually like new.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B015...x+maverick&dpPl=1&dpID=51JlZuOb7VL&ref=plSrch


The only thing that would stop me from buying it is the "small scratch on glass" . However, it may or may not actually be scratched. Also, scratches in sapphire CAN be polished out. Just takes some patience.


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Dante231 said:


> And . . . I received my eBay 20% off buy today.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. It's a nice watch, even if a little small for me. We'll see if it grows on me. The band has got to go, tho . . .
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I, too, received my 20% off eBay buy


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

RyanD said:


> The only thing that would stop me from buying it is the "small scratch on glass" . However, it may or may not actually be scratched. Also, scratches in sapphire CAN be polished out. Just takes some patience.


Even if it could be polished out using diamond paste, I'm not sure polishing a flat crystal will give a particularly satisfactory result.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

I'd be VERY surprised if it was actually scratched and not just a fingerprint smidge. And if it was it could be easily returned free of charge.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Dups said:


> Speaking of Bulova, I received my Accutron from the 20% off eBay deal yesterday and I couldn't be happier about it for $95. It looks fantastic in person, much better than photos on eBay. I think it's still a great deal at $120.


Classy as hell! Love that blue accent.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

BStu185 said:


> Looks great. I love the black and yellow combo but have been scared off at the 47mm case size, which seems huge for me.
> 
> Does it wear smaller? It does not look big at all in your pics.
> 
> =


It does wear smaller than the case size would lead you to expect, maybe because the shroud slants in toward the bezel. It's very comfortable L2L too. I prefer big watches too though.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I got this because it was cheap, I had store credit to burn, and I thought my sister might want it.

The bracelet is actually made up of 12 (6 on each side) stainless steel cables. Very cool looking. I'm not sure how you're supposed to adjust it though besides moving the pin for the buckle. That only changes the length by about 1/2".


----------



## CanucksFan (Mar 20, 2015)

thedius said:


> They usually hover just above the $500 mark. I really love the look but I love the $500 more so I bought this and just removed the second hand (this is quartz of course but without the second hand you can't tell the difference anyway).
> 
> Men's Accurist Watch (MB1034S) - WATCH SHOP.com™
> 
> ...


In case the alternative isnt cutting it for you, jomashop has the intramatic for $489 after applying the code: GOOGLE20

Would love to grab one at this price but the conversion rate brings it to just over $650 CAD, which makes me question how badly I really want it.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

RyanD said:


> I'm not sure how you're supposed to adjust it though besides moving the pin for the buckle.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Dante231 said:


> And . . . I received my eBay 20% off buy today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try to source the bracelet, should wear bigger.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Try to source the bracelet, should wear bigger.


Heres mine on a jubilee borrowed from my skx013 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Look look what did the Fairy Mailman just dropped off.

The watch is good looking I really like the sweeping second hand you guys were right. 
And the bracelet is huge I was not expecting it to be that shiny lol .










Thanks enablers!!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Amidst all the Bulova fever I found this quartz (_not_ Precisionist, unfortunately) art watch while trawling ebay. I don't think it's a mindblowing deal but I do think it's distinctive enough to deserve a mention.









It was $75 on ebay, but is now out of stock. My curiosity got the better of me. b-)

The good news is that it's currently $69 from Princeton Watches, however I know nothing about them. Bulova Mens Frank Lloyd Wright Hoffman House Watch


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Unsubscribe. This thread lead to a orient star classic and glycine airman 18 purist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

eljay said:


> The good news is that it's currently $69 from Princeton Watches, however I know nothing about them...


I bought from them several years ago. No issues back then.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rzapalac (Mar 26, 2006)

Was just on Jet and found one I have had my eye on for quite awhile. It is the Bulova Precisionist Longwood in rose gold and brown. Looked like a nice dress watch option for me. Jet is running 15% off your first 3 orders with TRIPLE15 coupon code. Brought the price down to $132 shipped for me! Thought someone else might be interested!

https://jet.com/product/Bulova-Mens...-44mm-97B110/5ae98f08c09e481aa1dbdf3760524a1c










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

lbovill said:


> Unsubscribe. This thread lead to a orient star classic and glycine airman 18 purist.


Whatever, you will be back. They always come back.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Dante231 said:


> And . . . I received my eBay 20% off buy today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't look small on you. Wear it a while and you'll get used to it.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

G-Shock DW5600 $35.84 on Amazon right now.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...rds=dw5600&dpPl=1&dpID=41U3D-zgyOL&ref=plSrch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Incredible! A watch that beautiful, with that movement, for $95 is simply absurdly wonderful!
> 
> It really surprises me that the watch isn't a lot more popular around WUS. I think the amazing price actually diminishes its appeal, which is awesome for people who don't care.


It's a very good price. It has been sitting on my list for two years, just too many watches came up then. I think it's a stunning watch with great dress look and movement. I really like the blue hands. They have many color combinations, check it our. Yet, IMHO, blue hand is the best. Grasp it if you like. Cheers.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Don't know if you all noticed that Aragon Watches ad here, but it offers 20% off for us with coupon code WUST100

That makes this tritium diver $160, which seems like a good value:









This becomes $120 (like the other one, a Seiko NH36 automatic movement and 45mm):









Etc.

Lots of different color combinations. Then there's a lot of other stuff with the usual Wing Liang accouterments: weird screws and bolts on the bezel, 55mm cases, etc.

But if you can pull off a 45mm or 48mm dive watch, you might be able to find something at a good price.

https://www.aragonwatch.com/


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Edited.

Got a little hair trigger on my deal judginess. GS still the biggest Meh on the market.


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

They have some pretty bold bezel colors with matching dials. If I were in the market, I'd buy two of them and do a quick movement swap and make some nice combinations. Maybe do a black bezel/red dial combo and red bezel/black dial combo.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Don't know if you all noticed that Aragon Watches ad here, but it offers 20% off for us with coupon code WUST100
> 
> That makes this tritium diver $160, which seems like a good value:
> 
> ...


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm still sore that people like me who stays outside USA aren't able to use the eBay code. Big sigh,.........

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowtrace (Nov 28, 2014)

anokewee said:


> I'm still sore that people like me who stays outside USA aren't able to use the eBay code. Big sigh,.........
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


Which ebay code?

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Their sale at the end of the year was much better. Around $85 for those NH36 DiveMaster versions. I bought two, one in white and the other in blue. THey were amazingly comfortable for my 7 1/4 inch wrist. But I could not get past the mediocre lume (nonexistent really) and sold them within a couple of days. Still, the build quality was good, just the lume stunk.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Don't know if you all noticed that Aragon Watches ad here, but it offers 20% off for us with coupon code WUST100
> 
> That makes this tritium diver $160, which seems like a good value:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Spartan247 said:


> G-Shock DW5600 $35.84 on Amazon right now.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...rds=dw5600&dpPl=1&dpID=41U3D-zgyOL&ref=plSrch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ive been watching the dw5600 and m5610 as a gym watch, watch for when I'm at the hospital in scrubs and seeing patients. What do you guys think is the better deal, dw5600 for $36 or m5610 solar atomic for $78 on jet.com?? I'd like the fact that I won't have to set the time on the solar one. I had a Nixon time teller p that I loved wearing to the gym and left it in a golf cart this past summer so I'm looking for a digital replacement.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Mechanicalworld said:


> ive been watching the dw5600 and m5610 as a gym watch, watch for when I'm at the hospital in scrubs and seeing patients. What do you guys think is the better deal, dw5600 for $36 or m5610 solar atomic for $78 on jet.com?? I'd like the fact that I won't have to set the time on the solar one. I had a Nixon time teller p that I loved wearing to the gym and left it in a golf cart this past summer so I'm looking for a digital replacement.


If you're going to use the Chronograph or timer get the GWM5610 as the buttons are all easy to press. The DW5600 has a recessed mode button which makes resetting the chrono and timer tricky.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

OfficerCamp said:


> If you're going to use the Chronograph or timer get the GWM5610 as the buttons are all easy to press. The DW5600 has a recessed mode button which makes resetting the chrono and timer tricky.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


okay thanks! Going to use it as a stop watch in the gym so I'll go with the m5610.

I saw saw someone say a couple days ago they had a first time purchase 20% off code at jet.com. Is that still active? I can only find triple15 right now online.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Regarding their smaller cases, this 43mm open heart NH38 MOP dial comes out to 120 with the code. I'd snag if I weren't broke.

https://www.aragonwatch.com/Japanese_SII_NH38_Open_Heart_Automatic_Watch_p/a111slv.htm

...I've had that as my profile pic for half a decade....


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

yellowtrace said:


> Which ebay code?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


That 20 percent discount code

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

CheapestNatoStraps.com sent me an email about a sale on Perlon straps.


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

mikksteel said:


> CheapestNatoStraps.com sent me an email about a sale on Perlon straps.


I wasn't impressed with their perlons. The strap loop wasn't done properly and it cuts into my wrist. It's still lying in my drawer...

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Ochstin 6043G* Pilot Chronograph - _*Flash Sale*_ *$15.**9**9 w/Free Shipping*
Black IP on leather


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Mechanicalworld said:


> ive been watching the dw5600 and m5610 as a gym watch, watch for when I'm at the hospital in scrubs and seeing patients. What do you guys think is the better deal, dw5600 for $36 or m5610 solar atomic for $78 on jet.com?? I'd like the fact that I won't have to set the time on the solar one. I had a Nixon time teller p that I loved wearing to the gym and left it in a golf cart this past summer so I'm looking for a digital replacement.


I'd say definitely go with the M5610 or the non radio model the G-5600E.
I have both the DW and the G5600E model which is basically the same as M56 except no radio. The LCD display on M56/G56 is too good to miss up for something you'll probably use for the rest of your life. The digits are bigger and easier to read than the regular DW model. This alone is worth the extra cash in my opinion. Remember that you want maximum functionality.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

anokewee said:


> I wasn't impressed with their perlons. The strap loop wasn't done properly and it cuts into my wrist. It's still lying in my drawer...
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


Agreed.

These are really bad and you'll need an open flame to properly seal some rough edges because they were so uncomfortable. Felt like a sandpaper strap around my wrist, they'll probably scratch the caseback too.

I made the mistake on getting 5 in a sale and only wore them once before tossing them.

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*No.1 G6 Smartwatch - *_*Flash Sale *_*$25.**9**9 w/Free Shipping*
316L Stainless Steel on resin - *Gearbest 3rd Anniversary Sale*
Less than 10mm thick! Ability to add extra VXP watch faces through Smartmedia app.



http://www.watchfaceup.com/vxp.php?page=26


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Another Sub-$500 Victorinox 7750 Chrono

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-241526-Infantry-Stainless-Automatic/dp/B006HIRTD0


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Mechanicalworld said:


> ive been watching the dw5600 and m5610 as a gym watch, watch for when I'm at the hospital in scrubs and seeing patients. What do you guys think is the better deal, dw5600 for $36 or m5610 solar atomic for $78 on jet.com?? I'd like the fact that I won't have to set the time on the solar one. I had a Nixon time teller p that I loved wearing to the gym and left it in a golf cart this past summer so I'm looking for a digital replacement.


Consider an Ironman, too. I agree with this reviewer's comments:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=561966

I would add that the Ironman has a more comfortable fit for me (G-Shock's metal case back gouges into my wrist) and the G-Shock is tougher (the "screws" on the front of the Ironman are fake and the bezel is glued and can come apart.). Overall, I prefer my Ironman.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

eljay said:


> Amidst all the Bulova fever I found this quartz (_not_ Precisionist, unfortunately) art watch while trawling ebay. I don't think it's a mindblowing deal but I do think it's distinctive enough to deserve a mention.
> 
> View attachment 11226378
> 
> ...


Thanks to this post I discovered Bulova has a whole collection of FLW watches. They are (with one 35mm exception) darned hard to read. Still, they can be had for as little as $60.

Amazon uses Princeton Watches as their supplier for their Fulfilled by Amazon service.


----------



## yellowtrace (Nov 28, 2014)

I used an Ironman when I was in the military (Ironman was supposedly a standard issue for one of the CF branches). I used it until the straps broke, and tried to get a replacement strap only to find out a new watch is cheaper. So I got a new Ironman instead.

I never had a G-shock, so I cannot give any comparison. But Ironman does its job well. Compact, tactile buttons, light, tough, and CHEAP. I'd recommend Ironmn unless you have a thing for G-shocks.


Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## bunjamin (Apr 11, 2016)

I had an Ironman for working out before my G shock and will 2nd everything you said. I found it more legible and easier to hit the buttons. Though, the G looks a lot cooler.



yellowtrace said:


> I used an Ironman when I was in the military (Ironman was supposedly a standard issue for one of the CF branches). I used it until the straps broke, and tried to get a replacement strap only to find out a new watch is cheaper. So I got a new Ironman instead.
> 
> I never had a G-shock, so I cannot give any comparison. But Ironman does its job well. Compact, tactile buttons, light, tough, and CHEAP. I'd recommend Ironmn unless you have a thing for G-shocks.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Found another Amazon Warehouse Deals. 300m WR, sapphire w/ AR, perpetual calendar for $319.
https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BL1258-53L-Signature-Collection-Stainless/dp/B007X5C8NC

Stock photos don't do it justice, so I found this pic from a WUS.


----------



## maj13 (Mar 8, 2006)

FYI, looks like the 20% off Amazon code for "select shoes, clothing, jewelry, watches, and luggage sold directly by Amazon" also works for winders,... and they sell Wolf directly. For folks not familiar with this deal, max discount is $100, valid until 4/21, and they mailed me the coupon code.


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Amazon has a Raymond Weil Freelancer auto chrono for $825. I've got two other Raymond Weil's including another auto chrono on bracelet in titanium and can say if you like the style this is a great deal. I had a $60 Amazon credit so purchased this for $765 with free delivery and no tax.

https://www.amazon.com/Raymond-Weil...D=7147441011&keywords=raymond+weil+freelancer


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

justin86 said:


> Found another Amazon Warehouse Deals. 300m WR, sapphire w/ AR, perpetual calendar for $319.
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BL1258-53L-Signature-Collection-Stainless/dp/B007X5C8NC
> 
> Stock photos don't do it justice, so I found this pic from a WUS.


much better photo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Do you have a code or link to share, can't find anything on Amazon site.



maj13 said:


> FYI, looks like the 20% off Amazon code for "select shoes, clothing, jewelry, watches, and luggage sold directly by Amazon" also works for winders,... and they sell Wolf directly. For folks not familiar with this deal, max discount is $100, valid until 4/21, and they mailed me the coupon code.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

brans1 said:


> Do you have a code or link to share, can't find anything on Amazon site.


It is an individualized discount code that Amazon mailed to certain customers. The code is tied to their account and can't be shared.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM has this SPIN-R watch winder for $61.99. It looks very nice for the price. App controlled and has a lithium ion battery.
"Multiple programs adapt different watch winding specification, with an impressive range of 650-1800 TPDs, and clockwise or counter-clockwise options."


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

rzapalac said:


> Was just on Jet and found one I have had my eye on for quite awhile. It is the Bulova Precisionist Longwood in rose gold and brown. Looked like a nice dress watch option for me. Jet is running 15% off your first 3 orders with TRIPLE15 coupon code. Brought the price down to $132 shipped for me! Thought someone else might be interested!
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Bulova-Mens...-44mm-97B110/5ae98f08c09e481aa1dbdf3760524a1c


FYI: Available from this eBay seller (an AD) for $125.

Bulova Men's 97B110 Longwood Quartz Rose Gold Case Brown Leather Strap Watch | eBay


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

If anyone here likes Movados, this is a decent deal. $246.59 - 10% off for new customers + 9% cash back = $202 net.

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...efccid=BW6KW7ZV3SAIPCSDUS7BVTGO5Q&searchidx=3


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Not my thing but seems like a great price

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...one-strap-men-s-watch-al650lbbb4a4.html#img-0

Alpina Regulator Black Dial Silicone Strap Men's Watch AL650LBBB4A4
462.99


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

And also:

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ack-leather-strap-men-s-watch-al860sc4s6.html

Alpina Silver Dial Black Leather Strap Men's Watch AL860SC4S6

$617.99


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

fish70 said:


> And also:
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ack-leather-strap-men-s-watch-al860sc4s6.html
> 
> ...


6% cash back with BeFrugal.


----------



## Conchita Turtle (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheap Valjoux.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...tainless-steel-men-s-watch-al700lsss4a6b.html


----------



## rzapalac (Mar 26, 2006)

Barry S said:


> FYI: Available from this eBay seller (an AD) for $125.
> 
> Bulova Men's 97B110 Longwood Quartz Rose Gold Case Brown Leather Strap Watch | eBay


Even better! Wish I had seen that before, especially since the dealer is 50 miles away from me. Might have received it even sooner! ? However, it was only a couple of dollars difference...still happy with the deal! ?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

rzapalac said:


> Even better! Wish I had seen that before, especially since the dealer is 50 miles away from me. Might have received it even sooner!  However, it was only a couple of dollars difference...still happy with the deal!


You got a beautiful watch at a great price. I've had my eye on that one for some time as well - that's why I knew where to find it! Just a year ago it was hard to find for under $200. My collection has grown so much since that I decided to pass on it.

Looking forward to seeing some real world photos of yours - it'll probably make me change my mind!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Megir 2011* chronograph on NATO - *Flash Sale $12.37
*Normally $20+

Choice of black or white dial at this sale price


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

justin86 said:


> I'm in Pennsylvania. My tracking was last updated 7 days ago with "Processed Through Facility,
> HONG KONG AIR MAIL CENTRE, HONG KONG". I knew it would take a while, but I'm getting anxious.


You have to switch to the USPS website to get tracking information once it leaves Hong Kong.


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

If people are looking for perlon straps honestly I do not recommend going the cheap route in general. Thus far all of the cheap perlons I have tried are super uncomfortable and very thin leading to a pretty awkward look on the wrist. I have wound up tossing all the cheap ones I have gotten, it isn't like NATOs where you can find some really decent cheap ones that will do the job fine. I recommend Eulit perlon straps as really the only great perlon I have found thus far, they are still relatively cheap too coming in at 18-26 a strap. Unlike the cheap ones they are actually very comfortable and relatively thick with great looking weaves. Their newest model the Palma is honestly amazing looking on wrist and is prolly my favority perlon strap thus far.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

TheNeuB said:


> If people are looking for perlon straps honestly I do not recommend going the cheap route in general. Thus far all of the cheap perlons I have tried are super uncomfortable and very thin leading to a pretty awkward look on the wrist. I have wound up tossing all the cheap ones I have gotten, it isn't like NATOs where you can find some really decent cheap ones that will do the job fine. I recommend Eulit perlon straps as really the only great perlon I have found thus far, they are still relatively cheap too coming in at 18-26 a strap. Unlike the cheap ones they are actually very comfortable and relatively thick with great looking weaves. Their newest model the Palma is honestly amazing looking on wrist and is prolly my favority perlon strap thus far.


I have a Eulit perlon and it was sharp and nasty. Had to cut bits off to make it nicer...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

knightRider said:


> I have a Eulit perlon and it was sharp and nasty. Had to cut bits off to make it nicer...


That I find hard to believe. But anything is possible. Eulit Perlon is the best around. Mine is perfect and very comfortable.

I agree about the "perlon" from CheapestNato. I had one and it felt as if I was wearing a strip of burlap sack interwoven with fiberglass around my wrist The keeper was extremely scratchy and no amount of open flame would fix it. I even tried heating a large flat head screw driver and pressing the nylon down, it did no good. And lastly, the buckle which is stitched in place was very crooked.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Not a deal ...
Is there a longislandwatch coupon code for wus users or any code for that matter .
Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

halaku said:


> Not a deal ...
> Is there a longislandwatch coupon code for wus users or any code for that matter .
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Call LIW, Marc is usually the one that actually answers the phone. Let him know you are a WUS member and he will most likely take 5% or some percentage off. Every little bit helps.


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

Just an FYI check your local TJ Max. I bought a blue Seiko Recraft there today for 79 bucks.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

knightRider said:


> I have a Eulit perlon and it was sharp and nasty. Had to cut bits off to make it nicer...


I had one and loved it, so now I have three.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Not a bad deal on this Amazon warehouse oris aquis.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Edit: Lower prices on eBay, Areatrend etc.....oh well, so much for Camel. What is the lowest price buyers have got this at? I see $165 out of NJ.

Original post:

Apologies if this has been posted previously, just got notification:

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Analog Diver's Watch BN0085-01E For $181.57, near the Camel low










https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BN00...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B004JKA0WU


----------



## farazium (Feb 17, 2017)

Joma has this one for $169


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Ticino 44mm SS Automatic Chronograph Diver marina militare style Watch | eBay


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Excellent deal by Ashford on a JeanRichard Aeroscope at $679 (currently $966 will drop with code *DMAERO679*

Sorry, don't know why getting the error. It's the titanium case with gray dial, model#60660-21G251-FK6A 
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/aeroscope/60660-21G251-FK6A.pid?nid=cpg_cat6037&so=12


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

ForbiddenYou don't have permission to access /us/watches/jeanrichard/60660-21G251-FK6A.pid on this server.
[HR][/HR]Apache Server at Luxury Watch Movado, Ebel, Tag Heuer, Concord, Bulova, Breitling, Seiko, ESQ, Cartier, Corum, Kenneth Cole, Citizen, Bulgari, Chopard - Ashford.com Port 80


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

fish70 said:


> *Forbidden*
> 
> You don't have permission to access /us/watches/jeanrichard/60660-21G251-FK6A.pid on this server.
> [HR][/HR]Apache Server at Luxury Watch Movado, Ebel, Tag Heuer, Concord, Bulova, Breitling, Seiko, ESQ, Cartier, Corum, Kenneth Cole, Citizen, Bulgari, Chopard - Ashford.com Port 80


Just need to hit refresh.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Toxic NATOs having a Pre Spring Break Sale with 20% off using code Take-a-Break!. Runs through March 22nd.

https://www.toxicnatos.com/


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Man, slow start to the week huh?

Stealthy Timex flyback chrono for $69
http://www.jomadeals.com


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeanrichard Aeroscope

$679 w/ code "DMAERO679".

JeanRichard Aeroscope 60660-21G251-FK6A Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Oris BC4 Meisterflieger

$950 w/ code "DMORIS950".

Oris BC4 01-749-76324194SETLS Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Raymond Weil Maestro Moonphase

$759 w/ code "DMMAESTRO759".

Raymond Weil Maestro 2839-STC-00659 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

john_s said:


> Just an FYI check your local TJ Max. I bought a blue Seiko Recraft there today for 79 bucks.


I saw two seikos SKS535 for $90









And a citizen eco-drive CA4207-53H
For $169


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

15 off 75 Ebay with PayPal / CSAVE15OFFMARCH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

I ordered a Casio Edifice EFR 545SBD 7BV Solar Chronograph eBay for $60 using $15 off $75 CSAVE15OFFMARCH


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Shuutr said:


> I ordered a Casio Edifice EFR 545SBD 7BV Solar Chronograph eBay for $60 using $15 off $75 CSAVE15OFFMARCH


Scratch that. $64


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> 15 off 75 Ebay with PayPal / CSAVE15OFFMARCH
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Act fast as code expires at 8pm tonight.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Sabadabadoo said:


> 15 off 75 Ebay with PayPal / CSAVE15OFFMARCH
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't forget your favorite money rebate site!!!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I bought a Seiko SNZH53. I just bought one 2 weeks ago but let it get away because I had the Turtle. I missed it. $124 shipped isn't bad plus got ebay bucks and befrugal $$$ too. I'm keeping this one


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> 15 off 75 Ebay with PayPal / CSAVE15OFFMARCH
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good one! Thanks!


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

City74 said:


> I bought a Seiko SNZH53. I just bought one 2 weeks ago but let it get away because I had the Turtle. I missed it. $124 shipped isn't bad plus got ebay bucks and befrugal $$$ too. I'm keeping this one


Nice....I came REAL close to buying 1 on massdrop but turned away. I am slowly starting to ween myself off of impulse buying now. I figured there will be other deals on this 1 in a few months when bankroll starts to come in.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> Amazon also has the stainless, cream dial on black leather for $113. Again, Prime eligible.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B23...qid=1489696448&sr=1-20&refinements=p_4:Bulova
> 
> View attachment 11203282


This is now down to $100 on Amazon. Prime eligible with free returns.









https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B23...rd_wg=0laTr&psc=1&refRID=80TB6BTHQTA9FE7TKHJH


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> 15 off 75 Ebay with PayPal / CSAVE15OFFMARCH
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Dups said:


> Speaking of Bulova, I received my Accutron from the 20% off eBay deal yesterday and I couldn't be happier about it for $95. It looks fantastic in person, much better than photos on eBay. I think it's still a great deal at $120.


Ever since Dups posted this watch, kept coming back to look. This is definitely one of Bulova's better efforts. Could not match his $95 steal but this coupon brought it down to $104. Now waiting on the delivery man...


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

I used my CSAVE15OFFMARCH coupon on this ana/digi Florida Keys Time Lido. The seller countered my offers a couple of times before settling on $80 plus $2 and change in shipping. Befruga and ebay bucks bumped the final price down to $65. Not bad for a titanium braceleted sapphire crystal Breitling homage.
The listing for this version ended with my purchase, but there is still an orange dial and black dial available from the same seller.


----------



## maj13 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thank you. (Or curse you?) No, I'm sticking with thank you. Been waiting to pull the trigger on one of the last remaining SARB065s, and I gave myself until tonight to see if any last minute deals emerged. Saw this post just in time...



Sabadabadoo said:


> 15 off 75 Ebay with PayPal / CSAVE15OFFMARCH
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> I used my CSAVE15OFFMARCH coupon on this ana/digi Florida Keys Time Lido. The seller countered my offers a couple of times before settling on $80 plus $2 and change in shipping. Befruga and ebay bucks bumped the final price down to $65. Not bad for a titanium braceleted sapphire crystal Breitling homage.
> The listing for this version ended with my purchase, but there is still an orange dial and black dial available from the same seller.
> View attachment 11248570


BAM!!! I like that!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks again to all you enablers on this thread who published this deal last week:









$94 delivered from Amazon. It has a smoother sweep than all my high beat automatics.


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Angela BOS 8015G*
> Military/Diver style TRITIUM watch for *$41.59* from Ali Express
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## madscientist24 (Feb 27, 2017)

MacInFL said:


> Ever since Dups posted this watch, kept coming back to look. This is definitely one of Bulova's better efforts. Could not match his $95 steal but this coupon brought it down to $104. Now waiting on the delivery man...


Yep. Agreed . I got hooked on the Telluride as well by that same post. I had seen the green Bulova Accutron II Telluride at Amazon for around $90 before but never thought much of it. It was just... meh. But then Dups posted the silver dial blue hand Telluride and well, after $104, now I'm also waiting on the delivery... darn it, I NEED TO STOP THIS!!! o|


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

watchmysix said:


> ...only indices at 9, 10, 11, 12 O'clock plus the pip were fairly visible without charging with light, but the rest of the indices in blue color were not really visible without charge. Not sure if they actually use tritium or not and I seriously doubt the lume will last all night...


If it needs charging, it's not tritium. Tritium will last all night and all day for years until the radiation has decayed.

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

For those interested in this watch please note that the item description says it is a solid titanium case and the actual back of the watch says its ALL TITANIUM. 
Only problem is that it's not. The case and back are stainless AFAIK but definitely not Ti.
Watch weighs around 126gr.
Remember that 
"Experience is what you get when you don't get what you want!"



yoginasser said:


> I used my CSAVE15OFFMARCH coupon on this ana/digi Florida Keys Time Lido. The seller countered my offers a couple of times before settling on $80 plus $2 and change in shipping. Befruga and ebay bucks bumped the final price down to $65. Not bad for a titanium braceleted sapphire crystal Breitling homage.
> The listing for this version ended with my purchase, but there is still an orange dial and black dial available from the same seller.
> View attachment 11248570


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

1afc said:


> For those interested in this watch please note that the item description says it is a solid titanium case and the actual back of the watch says its ALL TITANIUM.
> Only problem is that it's not. The case and back are stainless AFAIK but definitely not Ti.
> Watch weighs around 126gr.
> Remember that
> "Experience is what you get when you don't get what you want!"


Not A Deal, just an alternative suggestion...

While this Momentum Format 4 titanium is more expensive, it has a titanium case and bezel and it also can be had with an optional titanium bracelet and optional sapphire crystal. It has 100 hours stopwatch, 24 hours CDT and 2 quartz movements....one analog and one digital. They are not integrated.










http://watchreport.com/momentum-format-4-titanium-review/


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks but that didn't work for me. Probably this potato I am using for a computer!


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> BAM!!! I like that!


Thanks Mac! I'll be sure to post some pics when it arrives.



1afc said:


> For those interested in this watch please note that the item description says it is a solid titanium case and the actual back of the watch says its ALL TITANIUM.
> Only problem is that it's not. The case and back are stainless AFAIK but definitely not Ti.
> Watch weighs around 126gr.
> Remember that
> "Experience is what you get when you don't get what you want!"


Thanks for the heads up on that. Did you come to that conclusion from its weight alone? I'm a bit surprised, since I found the following specs on a site that sells them:
*Florida Key's Digital Analog Alarm Chronograph Features:  

 WATCH FEATURES: 

Digital Analog Quartz Movements
Independent Digital Time and Calendar
Dual Time Capability
24 Hour Chronograph, accurate to 1/100th of a second
Perpetual Calendar
Day and Date Display
24 Hour Alarm
Timer Alarm
Optional Hourly Chime
Electro-luminescence Backlighting for Digital Display
Luminous Hands for Analog Display
 CASE AND BRACELET DESIGN & FEATURES:


Solid Titanium Case
Screw Back Case
Anti-Reflective Coated Sapphire Glass Crystal
100 meters (330 feet) Water Resistant
Solid Titanium Bracelet with double locking Push Button tri-fold buckle
 DIMENSIONS:


Case Diameter is 41 millimeters (with setting crown 43 millimeters)
Depth (thickness) is 12 millimeters

*
Though a Ti case would be sweet, I would have pulled the trigger on this anyway if it is ss. Diameter is the real deal breaker for me. I've been searching for a good looking Ana/Digi in the 40mm size range for a while now; and let me tell you, I have had little luck with that. 41mm might still be too big for my wrist, but it looks like it wears small, and I figure it's worth a shot.



yankeexpress said:


> Not A Deal, just an alternative suggestion...
> 
> While this Momentum Format 4 titanium is more expensive, it has a titanium case and bezel and it also can be had with an optional titanium bracelet and optional sapphire crystal. It has 100 hours stopwatch, 24 hours CDT and 2 quartz movements....one analog and one digital. They are not integrated.
> 
> ...


That momentum is a beautiful! Too bad it's 43mm :/


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Rado D-Star Ceramos

This isn't just another Rado. The Ceramos case and bracelet are pretty awesome. I have read Ceramos has a hardness of 2000 Vickers.

$589 w/ code "AFFCERAMOS589".

Rado, R15938103, Men's D-Star Ceramos Watch , watches

https://www.rado.com/about/materials


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation

$299 w/ code "DMKHAKI299"

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-aviation/H76665125.pid?nid=cpg_cat6032&so=23


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Tag Heuer Twin Time Calibre 7 (GMT) white dial is available via warehouse deals for $1622. Joma has the grey for $1695, but I don't see the white dial on sale anywhere else. One of the better looking Tag's in my opinion.

https://www.amazon.com/TAG-Heuer-WV2116-BA0787-Automatic-Bracelet/dp/B000XECH7C/










Pic borrowed from WUS RTea.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation
> 
> $299 w/ code "DMKHAKI299"
> 
> ...


Omg thanks for posting that. What a deal!!! I've had that piece on a list of "I wants" for awhile now!! But I just bought a PADI... UGH!! Don't know if I can wing it this time around!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Rado D-Star 200

I follow Ashford pretty closely and they seem to be coming out with some really good deals lately.

I don't think I've ever seen this watch go this low.

$559 w/ code "SDSTAR559".

Rado D-Star R15959159 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Traveler GMT 2

$559 w/ code "AFFTRAVEL559".

Hamilton Jazzmaster H32615835 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Amazon Warehouse Deal, Seiko SSC017 for $141. Appears to be the lowest online by ~$40. There are 8 available at this price.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=2AYDM32AZWNNRDV0NZK1

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...4755-B143-68DDF1B38E52_zpsggk7eigk.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Amazon Warehouse Deal, Oris Big Crown Analog for $492. Only 1 available.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=EZRC98P35ADCR86GVPZ9

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...4E66-A1F6-DBB4C844D40C_zps8jtpt3kw.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi yoginasser
I bought one on the basis of the specs. 
There was no indication of the weight, that was from my scales. 
The back is magnetic which sort of gives it away and the case is far too shiny for Ti. 
Unfortunately the seller is not very communicative and I ended up getting my money back through ebay because of the incorrect description. 
I gotta say the use of the timer is not very intuitive, the dial is difficult to see in all but the best light and I don't know how to turn off the lcd display.
I'm not playing with it as I'm waiting to return it to the seller if she wants to pay the freight.
HTH

BTW the Momentum looks good. 
I also have a T Touch Ver 1 which is a great watch. About 7 years old but still working and accurate (30sec per year on last check). Only thing is it didn't have a second time zone (and I wanted a new watch anyway). Unfortunately the FK watch had a few letters missing in the middle (oops) so I lashed out and bought a $10 SKMEI that basicallyt did the same thing. 
I was actually looking at this Pulsar as well. Not Ti but appears functional and would be good value when it goes on sale. 
Pulsar Watches - PZ4003X1



yoginasser said:


> Thanks Mac! I'll be sure to post some pics when it arrives.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on that. Did you come to that conclusion from its weight alone? I'm a bit surprised, since I found the following specs on a site that sells them:
> *Florida Key's Digital Analog Alarm Chronograph Features:
> ...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I think Obris Morgan's one of the best microbrands out there for under $300 and 
I've got a few O.M.s. They may take years between offerings, but they sweat the details and answer queries. I noticed tonight that pretty much all their watches resell for about what, if not more, than what they sold for years ago. I'm very impressed with the Miyota 9015 movement they've used for a while. Regardless of brand, I'd personally recommend brushed/sand blasted stainless against polished SS or DLC for an everyday watch--black coatings are very finicky in particular.

The new Aegis II goes up for sale this week--probably Wednesday or Thursday and they always sell out pretty fast. Their included Pelican style cases w/ extras are awesome.They've added some nice dial options this time around--an understated black mother of pearl dial--or a fully lumed dial, or sort of a 'flip flop' darkish blue and other options, make these tough beauties. I've worn my Explorer II from up near the Artic Circle, all the way down to down to S. America--These are hard for me to resist....The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces - AEGIS


This below is my Pradata, which came before the Explorer II. Below that are a few of the new Aegis II line up


----------



## farazium (Feb 17, 2017)

jdanefrantz said:


> Omg thanks for posting that. What a deal!!! I've had that piece on a list of "I wants" for awhile now!! But I just bought a PADI... UGH!! Don't know if I can wing it this time around!


They have this in black as well&#8230;also there two sizes....38 and 42&#8230;I am looking to get this one&#8230;please suggest which one is desirable in terms of looks and size&#8230;I have ~7inch wrist..
Thanks


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I just noticed that several links that I've posted don't work. I have no idea why. Sorry.

I'll try to figure out what the problem is tonight and fix it moving forward.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I just noticed that several links that I've posted don't work. I have no idea why. Sorry.
> 
> I'll try to figure out what the problem is tonight and fix it moving forward.


People just have to resubmit after they get the error and the work fine. Thanks for posting btw. If that black Rado would have been on bracelet I may have found restraint much more difficult. If the blue (maybe even grey) versions hit that price I will likely not be able to resist.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Hamilton Jazzmaster Traveler GMT 2
> 
> $559 w/ code "AFFTRAVEL559".
> 
> ...


Nice watch! 200m WR who would have thought?

Do you know if this is considered a really good price for that model?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Nice watch! 200m WR who would have thought?
> 
> Do you know if this is considered a really good price for that model?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I always liked this watch, I just can't get over the fact that you can't really accurately monitor the minute hand past 20 minutes after the hour.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Dbl post sorry


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

farazium said:


> They have this in black as well&#8230;also there two sizes....38 and 42&#8230;I am looking to get this one&#8230;please suggest which one is desirable in terms of looks and size&#8230;I have ~7inch wrist..
> Thanks


42mm will wear better


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

EDIT: seems to be out of stock. Sorry.

Anyone in the market for a cheap chronograph beater with black case/bracelet and orange face here you go...

http://www.jomashop.com/bulova-watch-45a108.html?utm_medium=cpa&utm_campaign=806314&utm_source=CJ

This men's Bulova Orange Dial Chronograph Watch drops to *$24.99* when you apply code *BRADBL25* at checkout at *JomaShop*. Shipping is also free with this code, saving you an extra $5.99. Might be some Befrugal or other cashback option that could get this even cheaper.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

OfficerCamp said:


> I always liked this watch, I just can't get over the fact that you can't really accurately monitor the minute hand past 20 minutes after the hour.


What do you mean? Still has the small index marks.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Ottski44 said:


> Anyone in the market for a cheap chronograph beater with black case/bracelet and orange face here you go...
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/bulova-watch-45a108.html?utm_medium=cpa&utm_campaign=806314&utm_source=CJ
> 
> ...


Oos


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Most Atlantic, maybe all, are on sale at Watchmann. They are an AD for all brands they carry.

https://www.watchmann.com/atlanticwatches.php


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Let's try again with a watch that is in stock...

Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Watch on clearance drops to *$108* when you add the code *BDDRIVE108* at checkout at *Ashford*, plus shipping is free. It's an interesting unique piece at 45mm with a 19mm lug width. They have one in Black/grey as well but i don't know if the code works on that model

Citizen Eco-Drive CA0289-00E Men's Watch , watches


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Amazon Warehouse Deal, Seiko SSC017 for $141. Appears to be the lowest online by ~$40. There are 8 available at this price.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=2AYDM32AZWNNRDV0NZK1

http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/jcombs1/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2017-03/404E6403-6BF4-4755-B143-68DDF1B38E52_zpsggk7eigk.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/url]

Thanks for posting this, this watch has been on my list for a long time, and I haven't seen it close to this low!

I just hope that my "Used - Like New -- Manual missing, original item packaging in pristine condition" results in a brand new watch, as most of the others in Amazon Warehouse mentioned scratches on crystal or band.

Only downside is my total lack of 20mm straps.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.
Is the black mother of pearl more glossy than the sunburst? Not sure what that means, was hoping to find a mat dial.



Robangel said:


> I think Obris Morgan's one of the best microbrands out there for under $300 and
> I've got a few O.M.s. They may take years between offerings, but they sweat the details and answer queries. I noticed tonight that pretty much all their watches resell for about what, if not more, than what they sold for years ago. I'm very impressed with the Miyota 9015 movement they've used for a while. Regardless of brand, I'd personally recommend brushed/sand blasted stainless against polished SS or DLC for an everyday watch--black coatings are very finicky in particular.
> 
> The new Aegis II goes up for sale this week--probably Wednesday or Thursday and they always sell out pretty fast. Their included Pelican style cases w/ extras are awesome.They've added some nice dial options this time around--an understated black mother of pearl dial--or a fully lumed dial, or sort of a 'flip flop' darkish blue and other options, make these tough beauties. I've worn my Explorer II from up near the Artic Circle, all the way down to down to S. America--These are hard for me to resist....The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces - AEGIS
> ...


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Ottski44 said:


> EDIT: seems to be out of stock. Sorry.
> 
> Anyone in the market for a cheap chronograph beater with black case/bracelet and orange face here you go...
> 
> ...


Was about to order this one and then it suddenly became out of stock lol. Oh well, saved my wallet a little bit at least. I'll have to remember this one when it is back in stock.

Just saw your edit after I posted, whoops
Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Cmon someone post something good....I just found an extra $200 to spend and it's burning a hole in my e-pocket


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

What is the ebay/paypl code 20% off? And Where do i enter it on ebay?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

watchw said:


> What is the ebay/paypl code 20% off? And Where do i enter it on ebay?


That expired on the 19th


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

OfficerCamp said:


> I always liked this watch, I just can't get over the fact that you can't really accurately monitor the minute hand past 20 minutes after the hour.





N8G said:


> What do you mean? Still has the small index marks.


I questioned this myself, until closer inspection confirmed that 14 index markers between the hour markers does indeed NOT allow one to accurately monitor the minute hand.


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

I never have any luck ):
Is there any other ebay cupon code?


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

Not a deal.

When did Amazon add a "certified pre-owned" watch category? Worth checking if you surf the high end of affordable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

GadgetKing said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> When did Amazon add a "certified pre-owned" watch category? Worth checking if you surf the high end of affordable.


I checked it out on the desktop site. It's not Amazon itself, it's a bunch of jewelry dealers like Govberg.

On a related note, I saw one watch in Amazon Warehouse that had actual photos of the watch. First time I've seen that.

Edit: This certified pre-owned Tag is rated "90". :-d
https://www.amazon.com/Heuer-Profes...id=1490126768&sr=1-5&nodeID=13779934011&psd=1


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I found a couple of non-gooroo, possible Glycine deals floating out there (I say "possible", 'cause I'm not sure if anyone has been able to score these for less through the gooroo via best offer). 
First is this Incursore, and (in my opinion) the more desirable 200 meter water resistant, 46mm size for $329 on Amazon through seller Watches and Beyond: https://www.amazon.com/Glycine-Incu...=1-4&nodeID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=glycine
The other being an Airman 17 Sphair GMT on the bay, yet also through Watches and Beyond, for $594 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Air...333230?hash=item5696cef5ee:g:R8QAAOSwnHZYWGZc


----------



## priga (Aug 3, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Rado D-Star 200
> 
> I follow Ashford pretty closely and they seem to be coming out with some really good deals lately.
> 
> ...


Well, that didn't last long! Now just showing "Out of stock - retail $1,695
Ashford is doing 20% off clearance with code XTRA20, which brings the Rado D-Star Ceramos R15945153 down to $459. Quite low for a Rado.
I like the one Robotaz posted a bit better


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

CWS has the Tissot PRC 200 quartz silver dial watch on bracelet for $134 shipped. That seems like a whole lotta watch for not much money. I didn't have a silver dial in my collection. I do now 

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...lver-dial-stainless-steel-bracelet-watch.html


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

CWS also has the Mido Ocean Star Captain diver for $122. Yes it's quartz but it's a MIDO with sapphire crystal. Not my fav style but still a darn nice watch for the cost, all things considered

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-m47304581-ocean-star-captain-mens-watch.html


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Caravelle New York by Bulova 43B138 - *$24.99* *($61.26 watchshop.com, $81.60 Amazon)*
Men's Chronograph Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch - 40mm








Caravelle New York by Bulova 45A106 - *$29.99* *($79.82 watchshop.com, $100+ eBay & Target)*
Men's Chronograph Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch - 44mm


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

City74 said:


> CWS has the Tissot PRC 200 quartz silver dial watch on bracelet for $134 shipped. That seems like a whole lotta watch for not much money. I didn't have a silver dial in my collection. I do now
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...lver-dial-stainless-steel-bracelet-watch.html


Well I couldn't resist, I purchased one for myself. Can't wait for it to show!

Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

City74 said:


> CWS has the Tissot PRC 200 quartz silver dial watch on bracelet for $134 shipped. That seems like a whole lotta watch for not much money. I didn't have a silver dial in my collection. I do now
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...lver-dial-stainless-steel-bracelet-watch.html
> 
> View attachment 11256482


Had to pull the trigger on this. Passed on the Hammy from earlier, this was too good to pass up. Thanks. My wallet hates you but my heart doesn't Lol. Good find!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Just posted a thread in the Chinese Mechanical forum about a watch I suggested on here a while back.

She's a beauty.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/i-am-blown-away-quality-value-sugess-hand-winding-chrono-4159130.html


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

e EMAIL5 for a extra $5.00 off​


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

Blue Lobster is back on Amazon for $99! Third chance to get it at this price.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TPNW48Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_zUB0yb1N0EJVX


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

These Bulova deals are still going strong.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013PDAV2A/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_06B0ybT9S3KGK

$89









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J35211Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_k8B0ybJH95XXG

$99









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J351XCM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_t-B0yb96AK78D

$89









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J351WVY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_-bC0ybEZF1ZHX

$89


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> I questioned this myself, until closer inspection confirmed that 14 index markers between the hour markers does indeed NOT allow one to accurately monitor the minute hand.


Ah, I see now. Good eye. My 24h Glycine Airman has standard index markings between the hours, but it still takes a second to decipher when the minute hand is pointing to the GMT hour in between.


----------



## SnookDawgg (Mar 6, 2015)

OfficerCamp said:


> I just can't get over the fact that you can't really accurately monitor the minute hand past 20 minutes after the hour.


Just adjust the internal bezel every 19 minutes. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

VIPoutlet has a 41mm propilot for $670. I got mine for $780 early this month so this is the cheapest I've seen (black dial) since last BF.
my watch from them came with all tags, factory stickers and manuals minus the warranty card, and the outer box is a bit banged up so YMMV.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> I questioned this myself, until closer inspection confirmed that 14 index markers between the hour markers does indeed NOT allow one to accurately monitor the minute hand.


15 spaces for 5 min. 20 sec per marker. Every third one is a min.

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Not A Deal, just an alternative suggestion...
> 
> While this Momentum Format 4 titanium is more expensive, it has a titanium case and bezel and it also can be had with an optional titanium bracelet and optional sapphire crystal. It has 100 hours stopwatch, 24 hours CDT and 2 quartz movements....one analog and one digital. They are not integrated.
> 
> ...


wed for Wednesday is better than we for Wednesday.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Ashford starts a Seiko sale. May worth checking out. I am not following Seiko prices though. Happy hunting.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Amazon deals of the day include about a dozen Casio Edifice in a range of prices. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

What sort of price can one hope to grab the Momentum Format 4 titanium for?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*GUANQIN GJ16027* YoShop 
*$44.87 *on bracelet ($50.87 - $6 with promo code "*WGSALE7*" @ checkout)
*$43.58* on leather ($48.58 - $5 with promo code "*WGSALE2*" @ checkout)


Sapphire crystal
42mm stainless steel case
10mm thick
Dauphine hands
Automatic movement with Day @12 and Date @6 (Sea-Gull ST16/TY28xx)
Stainless steel bracelet with solid end links and butterfly clasp OR
Leather strap with deployment clasp and fitted ends
Lume on hands and dial indices


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

swank said:


> Splitting up the deal thread into a few parts might be worth consideration. Instead of brands/tiers, which is subjective, if this was done, how about doing it by price points? That is not subjective at all. Something like: "I found a bargain - $200 and lower", then a couple more for higher price ranges.
> 
> Any thoughts on this option?





HoustonReal said:


> *GUANQIN GJ16027* YoShop
> *$44.87 *on bracelet ($50.87 - $6 with promo code "*WGSALE7*" @ checkout)
> *$43.58* on leather ($48.58 - $5 with promo code "*WGSALE2*" @ checkout)
> 
> ...


I went ahead and purchased the white dial brown strap combo. If you download the app and buy thru the app you save an additional $2 and some change. My total was like $41. Nice deal and thanks!


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

If anyone is looking for a cheap beater, Amazon have the Timex Easy Reader Date for $17.99.









They will also ship to UK for £17.95.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Deleted.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

c0bra said:


> Blue Lobster is back on Amazon for $99! Third chance to get it at this price.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TPNW48Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_zUB0yb1N0EJVX
> 
> View attachment 11258346


AAAAaaaaarrrgggghhhhh...missed it again...


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

marathonna said:


> c0bra said:
> 
> 
> > Blue Lobster is back on Amazon for $99! Third chance to get it at this price.
> ...


It was gone within about 30 minutes after the post last night. I thought about it for 5 minutes then went back to buy it and it was up to $199.


----------



## chambrenoire (Jan 23, 2016)

Just got an e-mail from Creation Watches that some Orient watches are old "sale" + 5% discount code: *ORIENT*


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

justin86 said:


> It was gone within about 30 minutes after the post last night. I thought about it for 5 minutes then went back to buy it and it was up to $199.


I was able to get it last week .










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto

$329 w/ code "SDKHAKI329".

Hamilton H70615523 Watch , watches


----------



## Attuma (Feb 1, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation
> 
> $299 w/ code "DMKHAKI299"
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this deal! This saved me from buying a quartz chronograph that I liked, but didn't love. This watch looks like something I will truly love, especially considering it will be my first Hamilton, my first watch with hacking, my first watch with a sapphire crystal, and my first Swiss made watch. All for $299 and ebates cash back of 3%! Unbelievable deal.

I will post some pictures when the watch comes in. I ordered it this morning and it shipped within an hour and a half. Crazy!


----------



## farazium (Feb 17, 2017)

Attuma said:


> Thank you for posting this deal! This saved me from buying a quartz chronograph that I liked, but didn't love. This watch looks like something I will truly love, especially considering it will be my first Hamilton, my first watch with hacking, my first watch with a sapphire crystal, and my first Swiss made watch. All for $299 and ebates cash back of 3%! Unbelievable deal.
> 
> I will post some pictures when the watch comes in. I ordered it this morning and it shipped within an hour and a half. Crazy!


Congrats!


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Since it's been soooooo long since a watchgooroo post, she's listed a whole bunch of new stuff in the last few days, including this rather nice *QUARTZ* model for $109:









Her listings, sorted by newness: http://stores.ebay.com/WatchGooRoo/_i.html?_dmd=1&_nkw=glycine&_sop=10&rt=nc


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Attuma said:


> Thank you for posting this deal! This saved me from buying a quartz chronograph that I liked, but didn't love. This watch looks like something I will truly love, especially considering it will be my first Hamilton, my first watch with hacking, my first watch with a sapphire crystal, and my first Swiss made watch. All for $299 and ebates cash back of 3%! Unbelievable deal.
> 
> I will post some pictures when the watch comes in. I ordered it this morning and it shipped within an hour and a half. Crazy!


Lucky bugger lol. I have sworn off buying for a bit and I do want a Hamilton as well(have a vintage but that don't count lol). Looks great, can't wait for wrist shots

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attuma (Feb 1, 2017)

farazium said:


> Congrats!





Ojibway Bob said:


> Lucky bugger lol. I have sworn off buying for a bit and I do want a Hamilton as well(have a vintage but that don't count lol). Looks great, can't wait for wrist shots
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Thank you! I also forgot to mention that I'll be adding a leather strap to it so I can wear it for my wedding in June. Since we are going for a dressed-down, but refined look, this watch really fit what I was going for. This will definitely be my last purchase for a long while haha. I think I'll actually start saving up for a luxury level after this Hamilton comes in. It's the logical next step haha. And don't worry, the wrist shots (maybe even some lume?) will be forthcoming.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Attuma said:


> Thank you for posting this deal! This saved me from buying a quartz chronograph that I liked, but didn't love. This watch looks like something I will truly love, especially considering it will be my first Hamilton, my first watch with hacking, my first watch with a sapphire crystal, and my first Swiss made watch. All for $299 and ebates cash back of 3%! Unbelievable deal.
> 
> I will post some pictures when the watch comes in. I ordered it this morning and it shipped within an hour and a half. Crazy!


Go through BeFrugal rather than Ebates to get 6% cash back.


----------



## Attuma (Feb 1, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Go through BeFrugal rather than Ebates to get 6% cash back.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Attuma said:


> Good to know. Thanks!


Let Cashback Comparison & Rebate Comparison - Compare Cash Back Rates be your friend!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I ordered one of these from gooroo. Had a terrible seconds hand bounce and needed to go back. No issue with the return process.



mikksteel said:


> Since it's been soooooo long since a watchgooroo post, she's listed a whole bunch of new stuff in the last few days, including this rather nice *QUARTZ* model for $109:
> 
> View attachment 11265522
> 
> ...


----------



## Attuma (Feb 1, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Let Cashback Comparison & Rebate Comparison - Compare Cash Back Rates be your friend!


Well this is a revelation, to say the least lol.


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

Haha, someone on my local CL is trying to sell a Glycine sandblasted Combat 7 obviously from gooroo for $290. Not outrageous, but still trying to make a few bucks on it. I would think anyone looking for a Glycine on CL would already know about this forum though!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

bocbass said:


> Haha, someone on my local CL is trying to sell a Glycine sandblasted Combat 7 obviously from gooroo for $290. Not outrageous, but still trying to make a few bucks on it. I would think anyone looking for a Glycine on CL would already know about this forum though!


Why not? If they can appeal to a crowd that doesn't know better, good move. It's still a smoking deal.

But that is funny to see. We know!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

mikksteel said:


> Since it's been soooooo long since a watchgooroo post, she's listed a whole bunch of new stuff in the last few days, including this rather nice *QUARTZ* model for $109:
> 
> View attachment 11265522
> 
> ...


Juuuust when I said that I have toooo many Glycines, this revelation appears.

But I don't have a Cali dial in the box(es) so I threw her an offer for this one and she accepted.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Solar Edifice for under £50......

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Mens-Wat...play-EFR-545SB-7BVCF/B014YYUB6A/?tag=ho01f-21


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Blue Lagoon Samurai finally showed up... looks even nicer than I expected!


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

BikerJeff said:


> Solar Edifice for under £50......
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Mens-Wat...play-EFR-545SB-7BVCF/B014YYUB6A/?tag=ho01f-21


Even cheaper now..... £47.91


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Not necessarily a limited time deal but these prices are historically less than these watches have been selling for.

These are not the most popular line of watches and they are 44mm, so it is meant for the larger wrist sizes BUT a watch with these specs is really impressive for the $ being asked. Heck the last wrist shot doesn't look half bad.

I have seen these on Amazon previously for the mid $200's but these are better prices by at least $50 from what I have seen in the past.

Power Reserve:40-Hour Power Reserve Indicator
Crystal:Sapphire
Movement:ORIENT Cal. 40N5A Automatic Hand-Winding Hacking Mov't
Clasp:Fold-over with Double Push Button Safety
Crown:Screwed-down
Water Resistance:200m (Certificated by ISO 6425 diver' s watches, ISO 764 antimagnetic watches and ISO 1413 shock-resistant watches)
Case Material:Stainless Steel
Case Thickness:13.6mm
Dial Color:Scuba Black
Bezel Material:Stainless Steel
Bezel Function:120 Click, Unidirectional
Calendarate

$202

ORIENT Men's Watch M-Force Delta Collection SEL07001D0 Made in Japan | eBay









$218
ORIENT Automatic Men's Watch M-Force Delta Collection SEL07002H0 Made in Japan | eBay










$203

ORIENT M -FORCE self -winding Men's Watch SEL07002B0 WV0151EL Black | eBay


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Burei automatic with NH35A movement for $50. Only missing the manual.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Oris auto for $495 http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-733-7629-4263ls.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> Oris auto for $495 http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-733-7629-4263ls.html
> 
> View attachment 11268698


That date window though...


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not necessarily a limited time deal but these prices are historically less than these watches have been selling for.
> 
> These are not the most popular line of watches and they are 44mm, so it is meant for the larger wrist sizes BUT a watch with these specs is really impressive for the $ being asked. Heck the last wrist shot doesn't look half bad.
> 
> ...


Being a dive watchaholic, I've checked these out. It is very tempting, a lot of watch for the money. Some vendors offer an orange dial which is to die for. Only thing holding me back is the all black bezel. Based on exchanges with other owners, confirmed my concerns about a tendency to scratch...like all black watches unless they have special treatment. But, I keep looking at it, wanting it.

Edit: IIRC, this series uses same movement as the esteemed Saturation Diver, the "OSD".


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Attuma said:


> Thank you! I also forgot to mention that I'll be adding a leather strap to it so I can wear it for my wedding in June.


That's wonderful. You'll love this watch your whole life. Congrats.


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

Received my SRP639 last week but the cheap $9 bracelet I picked up for it arrived today. Definitely not a strapcode, but considering I wanted the deal to still remain a deal and wasn't looking to spend 50% more on a strapcode bracelet, it does its job. Love the baby tuna and the bracelet fits the style well. Definitely can tell it is cheap though as expected. Scratches easily and the clasp is pretty poor but it does secure firmly.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

It looks very toolish, in a good way.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Gannicus said:


> Received my SRP639 last week but the cheap $9 bracelet I picked up for it arrived today. Definitely not a strapcode, but considering I wanted the deal to still remain a deal and wasn't looking to spend 50% more on a strapcode bracelet, it does its job. Love the baby tuna and the bracelet fits the style well. Definitely can tell it is cheap though as expected. Scratches easily and the clasp is pretty poor but it does secure firmly.


 There's a strapcode clone for ~$20 that's gotten good reviews on here. Its sold on ebay, do a search for strapcode alternative on WUS and you should be able to find the thread.

Edit: Found the thread here. And my mistake, it was for a super engineer. Good for reference though.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Traveler GMT Automatic, H32615835, $559 at Ashford with coupon code 'AFFTRAVEL559'

Be Frugal rebate would take it to $525.46.

ETA2893-2 movement.

Hamilton Jazzmaster H32615835 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B010V8FXTS/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all

$114, one available. Someone buy it before I do. Claude Bernard is an Edox brand, with the same address, it looks like it's the same as the edox quartz with a different crown and added day complication.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

studiompd said:


> There's a strapcode clone for ~$20 that's gotten good reviews on here. Its sold on ebay, do a search for strapcode alternative on WUS and you should be able to find the thread.
> 
> Edit: Found the thread here. And my mistake, it was for a super engineer. Good for reference though.


It's unfortunate that the Strapcode costs so much more than the Chinese Super Engineer, but what really bugs me is that the 24mm Strapcode SE costs twice as much as the 22mm Strapcode SE, making it seven times the price of the Chinese eBay bracelet.


----------



## Attuma (Feb 1, 2017)

tanksndudes said:


> That's wonderful. You'll love this watch your whole life. Congrats.


I appreciate the kind words. Hopefully I'll get some nice professional shots of my ensemble from the wedding, with special attention to the wrist candy lol.


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

This Baby Tuna ends on Massdrop soon. Is $220 a good price? Do i even like that black and gold combo?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Keefy said:


> This Baby Tuna ends on Massdrop soon. Is $220 a good price? Do i even like that black and gold combo?
> 
> View attachment 11270434


No. I don't know.

As low as $168 previously. Massdrop is frequently posted here as low - hanging fruit, but rarely has good deals.

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Amazon warehouse deal - $87.45 (used)









https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B23...keywords=mens+watches&refinements=p_89:Bulova


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Bulova Accu Swiss Men's 63C120 Mechanical Hand Wind Silver Watch $365 Shippedhttps://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Swiss-63C120-Mechanical-Silver/dp/B017VF4UMK/ref=sr_1_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1490257560&sr=1-1&nodeID=6358540011&psd=1&keywords=Bulova+Accu+Swiss+Men%27s+63C120


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> That date window though...


"Buzz, your girlfriend! Woof!"
Anyone get the quote?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

They will be going for $500 on eBay in 6 months. That is my plan anyway.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Gemnation's deal of the day is a Panerai for $80k _after_ discount. I'm not even going to bother linking to it.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

briandb said:


> "Buzz, your girlfriend! Woof!"
> Anyone get the quote?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HOME ALONE


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I payed $168 on 11/20/16 - Ashford



Keefy said:


> This Baby Tuna ends on Massdrop soon. Is $220 a good price? Do i even like that black and gold combo?
> 
> View attachment 11270434


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Not something I would probably wear but it is about 50% off looks like.

GV2 by Gevril Men's 9302 Lucky 7 Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Black Watch - $450 shipped

Only 1 left

https://www.amazon.com/GV2-Gevril-9...qid=1490274770&sr=8-8&keywords=lucky+7+gevril


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

fish70 said:


> Not something I would probably wear but it is about 50% off looks like.
> 
> GV2 by Gevril Men's 9302 Lucky 7 Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Black Watch - $450 shipped
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/GV2-Gevril-9...qid=1490274770&sr=8-8&keywords=lucky+7+gevril


Chinese movement. Not a deal.


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Chinese movement. Not a deal.


...but it's Swiss Made...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

macchina said:


> ...but it's Swiss Made...


It can say Martian made. It's still a Chinese movement.

Gevril GV2 Corsaro Chronograph Is Example Of What To Watch Out For | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

macchina said:


> ...but it's Swiss Made...


I ordered a similar GV2 automatic watch for only ~$135 from Amazon Warehouse Deals recently. It's a Technosablier movement. Non hacking, and the one I had just stopped running periodically. It also had dust under the crystal. Sent it back same day.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Then I definitely wouldn't pay the $900 that other sites are asking!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Amazon Warehouse Deal, Suunto Core for $140 + $4.74 shipping but no tax. Described as new, about $35 cheaper than anywhere else.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1490277468&sr=8-1

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...4958-BD3C-70946471246D_zpsuupxktd0.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

mannal said:


> I payed $168 on 11/20/16 - Ashford


I'm still sore about not pulling the trigger on this last fall. Awesome deal.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Amazon Warehouse Deal, Suunto Core for $140 + $4.74 shipping but no tax. Described as new, about $35 cheaper than anywhere else.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1490277468&sr=8-1


Not warehouse. Private seller on marketplace. Similar to ebay buy it now.

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ebay offering 20% off from a selected group of sellers with coupon code 'C20SPRING' and that group includes Area Trend.

It looks like some of their higher-priced automatics were jacked up higher to make the coupon code less impactful.

But the coupon code makes the Invicta Pro Diver S2 8926 automatic $65.59. A couple of Seiko 5 divers look decently priced as well.

areatrend | eBay


----------



## Extrobar (Jan 25, 2011)

Any way to know which sellers the code works for? Or just trial and error?


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

NOT A DEAL.

Ok I'm very confused. 
Last night it showed as opening on 23 March and this morning each and every model is sold out how is that even possible? or am I missing something here?



Robangel said:


> I think Obris Morgan's one of the best microbrands out there for under $300 and
> I've got a few O.M.s. They may take years between offerings, but they sweat the details and answer queries. I noticed tonight that pretty much all their watches resell for about what, if not more, than what they sold for years ago. I'm very impressed with the Miyota 9015 movement they've used for a while. Regardless of brand, I'd personally recommend brushed/sand blasted stainless against polished SS or DLC for an everyday watch--black coatings are very finicky in particular.
> 
> The new Aegis II goes up for sale this week--probably Wednesday or Thursday and they always sell out pretty fast. Their included Pelican style cases w/ extras are awesome.They've added some nice dial options this time around--an understated black mother of pearl dial--or a fully lumed dial, or sort of a 'flip flop' darkish blue and other options, make these tough beauties. I've worn my Explorer II from up near the Artic Circle, all the way down to down to S. America--These are hard for me to resist....The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces - AEGIS
> ...


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> NOT A DEAL.
> 
> Ok I'm very confused.
> Last night it showed as opening on 23 March and this morning each and every model is sold out how is that even possible? or am I missing something here?


Based on the OM Aegis thread, the whole stock sold out in about 10 min when they went on sale at 6 am PST today. Guess there was only 20 of each and there was a ton of Facebook hype.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I just got an email from EBay of 8% cash back today (3-23) to 3-24 at 11:59PM Pacific Time. Only includes items over $50. Check your eBay messages for the email from them. Don't forget the 1.2% back befrugal offers


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ebay offering 20% off from a selected group of sellers with coupon code 'C20SPRING' and that group includes Area Trend.
> 
> It looks like some of their higher-priced automatics were jacked up higher to make the coupon code less impactful.
> 
> ...


8% eBay bucks also active on purchases over $50 if you get these. I've never missed one but not sure why some don't get these notifications.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Dang!! 10 mins!!



Disneydave said:


> Based on the OM Aegis thread, the whole stock sold out in about 10 min when they went on sale at 6 am PST today. Guess there was only 20 of each and there was a ton of Facebook hype.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> I've never missed one but not sure why some don't get these notifications.


You have to OPT IN to promotional notifications under My Account. I never got them until I changed this setting.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

FYI: $50 maximum savings again this time around.

Nighthawk for about $161 looks like a pretty good deal http://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Men...985656?hash=item236ab33878:g:FIAAAOSwmtJXUUkT


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Possible deal with best offer option on Davosa watches (quartz and auto) from this ebay seller.

Make sure you click the *'Collections'* on the left hand menu to see all watches. There are some wacko $10K price, possibly wrong listing but here are some samples that I saw with best offer option:







for $759







for $279







for $399







for $$399

Maybe this is Ms. Gooroo distance cousin...:-d

Cheers

P.S. Please also check your inbox for 8% ebay cashback. Received one today.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

G Shock Mudman under $50 through AreaTrend and eBay with discount. Don't think it's ever been that low.

Casio Men's G-Shock Mudman G9000-1V Digital Resin Quartz Watch 79767859664 | eBay

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...4319-8DBD-58FE08082117_zpsglzmerxc.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Extrobar said:


> Any way to know which sellers the code works for? Or just trial and error?


http://www.ebay.com/rpp/spring-coupon/?&_trkparms=&clkid=3441057964250618517


----------



## scherm (Jun 2, 2016)

https://www.gilt.com/brand/stuhrlin...l-regatta-792-automatic-watch-42mm?origin=cat








Miyota 8215

$108.48 (+ tax) with codes GILT30 (30% off) and SHIP99 (free shipping for orders over $99)


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> Dang!! 10 mins!!


Someone is the thread is saying that there may be some more for sale later. But there's no details and could just be speculation/wishful thinking.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm generally not a fan of Hamilton aesthetics, but there is just something about this one I love.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Hamilton Jazzmaster Traveler GMT Automatic, H32615835, $559 at Ashford with coupon code 'AFFTRAVEL559'
> 
> Be Frugal rebate would take it to $525.46.
> 
> ...


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

That 20% coupon applies to this nice, though large (45mm), orange dialed Seiko SRP675. 4R36 movement. Coupon brings it to $132.36. Their pic makes it look like a pale orange but every other picture makes it look more vivid. One left apparently.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens-...204695?hash=item237d6dd297:g:AQIAAOSw241YmhUc


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

this thread is dangerous


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Jomashop has this Mondaine chronograph for $149. Can someone please talk me into (or out of) it?

http://www.jomashop.com/mondaine-watch-a690-30304-14sbb.html


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Spring Coupon | eBay


I have the same question about the 20% code.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

pwk said:


> I have the same question about the 20% code.


All terms as well as the list of sellers is on that page.


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Spring Coupon | eBay


I have the same question about the 20% code.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Barry S said:


> All terms as well as the list of sellers is on that page.


That link doesn't work


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The only watch-seller I saw on the list of eBay sellers for whom that 20% off coupon works was Area Trend. Which was why I posted it.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Really!?!? Another 20% off LMAO!!!
Well I am not going to look, besides probably won't ship to Canada so no need to get my hopes up.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

City74 said:


> That link doesn't work


Strange, it works for me.

Here's the list:

Sellers for Coupon redemption:
1-800-ladders
apparelsave
Areatrend
backcountry
backyardpoolsuperstore
bicyclebluebook
budgetgolfer
Callawaygolfpreowned
Collectionbijoux100
dallasgolf
ebags
factory_authorized_outlet
gdfstudio
gemstoneking
golfio
homiegear
jockeystore
landmannproducts
littlegiantladder
lostgolfballsretail
madison_sporting_goods
Maxtoolsales
Mywitoutlet
official_sklz
pine-mountain-archery
poolsupplyworld
qualitycellz
Redtagcamera
Refurbforless
rockwelltools
samsonite
shoesandfashions
sklz_promini
sportsmansoutfitters
ssgssg10
street-moda
teamexpress
vminnovations
woodburyoutfitters
worxgt
WWStereo
Xpectmoreforless


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ok I couldn't resist. Areatrend has the Seiko SNDC33 chrono for $91. After 20% off, 8% ebay bucks and 1.2% from Befrugal it ends up being $63 shipped. I have always liked that watch and for that price it just had to be ordered


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

I looked through Area Trend's page.

Victorinox Airboss Automatic for $333.59 before eBay Bucks.
Victorinox Swiss Army Men's PROFESSIONAL AIRBOSS 241378 Brown/Black Leather Swis | eBay









Victorinox INOX on bracelet for $265.99 before eBay Bucks. I'd buy this, but I already own one. It's a great watch and an absolute tank.
Victorinox Swiss Army Men's I.N.O.X. 241725.1 Silver Stainless-Steel Swiss Quart | eBay


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I just got the email for the Canadian eBay site as well. Looks like same stores as well as same code. Damn it ima resist this code.!!!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

*Citizen Men's Eco-Drive AW1430-51E Silver Stainless-Stee**l Eco-Drive Watch $68.80 after discount*

Citizen Men's Eco-Drive AW1430-51E Silver Stainless-Steel Eco-Drive Watch | eBay


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Shuutr said:


> *Citizen Men's Eco-Drive AW1430-51E Silver Stainless-Stee**l Eco-Drive Watch $68.80 after discount*
> 
> Citizen Men's Eco-Drive AW1430-51E Silver Stainless-Steel Eco-Drive Watch | eBay


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Jomashop has a seiko monster srp315 for $179 after ad10 coupon. Is that a good deal? Dis anyone ever buy one for less? Any monster, new


Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Jomashop has a seiko monster srp315 for $179 after ad10 coupon. Is that a good deal? Dis anyone ever buy one for less? Any monster, new
> 
> Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


Thats only about $20 less then you can get em for anytime


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

City74 said:


> Thats only about $20 less then you can get em for anytime


Thank you! Am going to wait for one of the ebay coupons then to get them in the 150s

Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

All I'm saying is another 20% off at Back Country is dangerous.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Jomashop has a seiko monster srp315 for $179 after ad10 coupon. Is that a good deal? Dis anyone ever buy one for less? Any monster, new
> 
> Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


The ad10 code works on the bracelet version of this watch, as well -- so if you're thinking of getting it, I highly recommend picking up the bracelet for the additional $20. It's SO worth it!


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Found the following watches worth mentioning that qualify for the 20% off coupon on eBay in the Areatrend store. All prices are after coupon (C20SPRING) and before any cashback (befrugal, ebates, eBay etc):

*Seiko Men's Diver Automatic SKX007K2 Silver/Black Stainless-Stee**l Automatic Divers watch **$194.73

*








*Bulova Men's Precisionist 96B241 Silver Stainless-Stee**l Quartz Watch **$149.59

*








*Bulova Men's Precisionist 96B131 Black Stainless-Stee**l Quartz Watch **$124.44

*


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Citizen Nighthawk is about $160 with coupon. Not a bad price at all.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Men...Drive-Watch-/152113985656?hash=item236ab33878

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Shuutr said:


> I ordered a Casio Edifice EFR 545SBD 7BV Solar Chronograph eBay for $60 using $15 off $75 CSAVE15OFFMARCH


This showed up today. New. Missing 4 links so too small. I guess its going back unless someone has some spare links laying around.


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

Is Joma's Glycine a decent deal today in comparison to gooroo or other alternatives? http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3863-399-c6-tb99.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

*Glycine Combat Sub Aquarius Automatic*

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-sub-aquarius-automatic
46mm with almost 19mm depth?
$699.99


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Has anyone seen or heard of what happened to the SWI inventory? I would think that would be floating around either in bulk or by the pc. sometime if it hasn't already happened.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Mrxnyc said:


> Is Joma's Glycine a decent deal today in comparison to gooroo or other alternatives? http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3863-399-c6-tb99.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the same, or a few bucks cheaper if you use code ad10, but you're losing the Gooroo AD warranty.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Finally broke down and made an offer on the following GooRoo Glycine:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Mens-...%3Afe1622de15a0a60cea735b3cfffacdf9%7Ciid%3A3

It was accepted.


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

justin86 said:


> It's the same, or a few bucks cheaper if you use code ad10, but you're losing the Gooroo AD warranty.


Thank you kindly 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm really intrigued by these Elysee Dual Timer Automatics at Benson Trade in The Netherlands. Under $300 ($298.85) delivered to the U.S. The next-best price I see anywhere is $419. Made in Germany with an anti-reflective sapphire crystal, Miyota 820A movement, and 100m water resistance.

In silver, black and blue dials. https://bensontrade.com/watches/elysee

























Well-reviewed right here on WUS by moderator Mike Stuffler:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/elysee-dual-time-87002-review-2279210.html


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm really intrigued by these Elysee Dual Timer Automatics at Benson Trade in The Netherlands. Under $300 ($298.85) delivered to the U.S. The next-best price I see anywhere is $419. Made in Germany with an anti-reflective sapphire crystal, Miyota 820A movement, and 100m water resistance.
> 
> In silver, black and blue dials. https://bensontrade.com/watches/elysee
> 
> ...


Bensontrade has this..









https://bensontrade.com/watches/damasko/damasko-da-34-bl

Subtract VAT.. if my math is correct that's $880.47 USD
I'm not sure about shipping but may be worth looking into for someone.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

MattFeeder said:


> Bensontrade has this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, WTW posted it about a month ago and I looked at picking one up, but once you add the shipping the total cost is not that far off from other posted prices. It is still cheaper, but not knock over your grandmother to get one cheap.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm really intrigued by these Elysee Dual Timer Automatics at Benson Trade in The Netherlands. Under $300 ($298.85) delivered to the U.S. The next-best price I see anywhere is $419. Made in Germany with an anti-reflective sapphire crystal, Miyota 820A movement, and 100m water resistance.
> 
> In silver, black and blue dials. https://bensontrade.com/watches/elysee
> 
> ...


Nice watch. However, I assume the movement is non hacking, and has that Miyota 8 series second hand stutter? That stutter turned me off the Miyota 8 series. I had it on two watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

patrolmi said:


> Has anyone seen or heard of what happened to the SWI inventory? I would think that would be floating around either in bulk or by the pc. sometime if it hasn't already happened.


I offered my thoughts on this here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...-thread-6-2017-a-3893898-48.html#post39785194


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Shuutr said:


> This showed up today. New. Missing 4 links so too small. I guess its going back unless someone has some spare links laying around.


So, NOT "new" then?


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> I offered my thoughts on this here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...-thread-6-2017-a-3893898-48.html#post39785194


I found the master inventory too - they are trying to wholesale it. The list was extensive and they aren't in a position to try to do retail. If anyone is interested I can let them know -- it's not n front of me right now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> So, NOT "new" then?


Exactly


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

RBLAINE said:


> Finally broke down and made an offer on the following GooRoo Glycine:
> 
> Glycine Men's 3916.18S.LB8B Combat 6 Automatic 36mm Sapphire Crystal Blue Watch | eBay
> 
> It was accepted.


Congrats! That's a truly awesome, well-crafted watch - such a captivating blue sunray dial that looks better in the metal than in the photos - and I assume you got it at an awesome price from the gooroo. You will not be disappointed. I got the same one at the end of last year, and it has been getting tons of wrist time ever since. You might want to try it on a different strap other than the blue croc it comes on. Here's mine on a Watchgecko leather strap (and to keep this post on topic for the Deals thread, I believe that Watchgecko has an ongoing coupon code of WATCHUSEEK that takes 10% off an order. They have some very high quality straps and they ship free to the U.S. from the U.K.).


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm really intrigued by these Elysee Dual Timer Automatics at Benson Trade in The Netherlands. Under $300 ($298.85) delivered to the U.S. The next-best price I see anywhere is $419. Made in Germany with an anti-reflective sapphire crystal, Miyota 820A movement, and 100m water resistance.
> 
> In silver, black and blue dials. https://bensontrade.com/watches/elysee
> 
> ...


That's an excellent price. The next closest price I've seen is $329 (delivered) at TimeQuest Watches: ELYSEE - Germany. I've been tempted by the blue-dialled one for a while now.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub Auto

$338 w/ code "DNSUB338".

Hamilton Khaki Navy H78615355 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub Auto
> 
> $338 w/ code "DNSUB338".
> 
> ...


I love that watch. It's also available in black dial for the same price. If I didn't have small wrist I would own it but the 54mm lug length is just to much. Such an awesome watch at that price


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Orient Star Seeker GMT automatic, DJ00001B, on bracelet, $474.27.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-DJ00...8712?hash=item4d50ea1078:g:LRcAAOSw5cNYW~O m

Sexy as hell.


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

Orient Orange, gen 1. not seeing a lot of these anymore
https://www.amazon.com/Orient-FEM65...rd_wg=PXRdD&psc=1&refRID=Q1PEYXHBJXCXV2E0YDTN

$113


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

City74 said:


> I love that watch. It's also available in black dial for the same price. If I didn't have small wrist I would own it but the 54mm lug length is just to much. Such an awesome watch at that price


You're saying the code also works for the black dial version, or the current listed price is the same?


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

City74 said:


> I love that watch. It's also available in black dial for the same price. If I didn't have small wrist I would own it but the 54mm lug length is just to much. Such an awesome watch at that price


I would guess the lug-to-lug includes that integrated center link part. If that's the case, it's likely around 48mm without it. Just a guess...


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

The seiko srpb09 and seiko srpb11 are on sale at certified watches for $296 and $309 respectively. I believe these are very good prices.
http://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=seiko+srpb11


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Mass Drop has a nice chrono https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-executive-monterey-watch $119.99


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> The seiko srpb09 and seiko srpb11 are on sale at certified watches for $296 and $309 respectively. I believe these are very good prices.
> http://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=seiko+srpb11


Thanks for posting. Great deal. SAVE5 for $5 off and %6 cb at befrugal.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> You're saying the code also works for the black dial version, or the current listed price is the same?


Same asking price. I tried the code didn't work, so I chatted with customer service and they said silver dial only


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> I would guess the lug-to-lug includes that integrated center link part. If that's the case, it's likely around 48mm without it. Just a guess...


Yea that's true. Just wish they would do the black dial for the same price


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Chrono

$699 w/ code "DMKHAK699".

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H64666555 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

For those of you in Europe: amazon Italy has the Casio EFR-545SB-7BVCF at 46.05€ (shipping not included).

Link: https://www.amazon.it/Casio-Edifice-EFR-545SB-7BVCF-EDIFICE-Orologio/dp/B014YYUB6A/ref=s9_simh_gw_g241_i1_r

Photo:


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Chrono
> 
> $699 w/ code "DMKHAK699".
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Aviation H64666555 Men's Watch , watches


That's one of the more attractive (IMO) Hamilton chrono's I've seen. If I hadn't just made a major purchase I'd be all over that!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ashford added more items to their Clearance section with an extra 20% off. The only one I might have bought is sold out. They do have the Christophe Columb Equation of Time for $79,800 after coupon + $4788 cash back.


----------



## Attuma (Feb 1, 2017)

Just got the Hamilton Khaki Aviation Automatic in that I ordered on Wednesday. As promised, here is a quick wrist shot until I have a chance to take some better ones.










I am immensely impressed with the quality of this watch, especially for the deal Ashford had on it. Speaking of Ashford, the purchase of this watch was extremely smooth and based on my single-purchase experience with them, I'd recommend them. Great service.

Hopefully I'll be able to do a few better photos and a possible write-up/review in the next couple of weeks.

Thanks again F71 for the "heads up" from the heads up thread!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Bought the Seiko Monster SRP315 on a bracelet for $167.20 no tax free shipping with the deal5 promo code 
https://www.passthewatch.com/seiko-...ange-dial-stainless-steel-mens-watch-srp315k2
I think that a pretty good deal if you like the color and want a monster with bracelet.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Bought the Seiko Monster SRP315 on a bracelet for $167.20 no tax free shipping with the deal5 promo code
> https://www.passthewatch.com/seiko-...ange-dial-stainless-steel-mens-watch-srp315k2
> I think that a pretty good deal if you like the color and want a monster with bracelet.


i can see why its priced so cheap.... i would only wear that watch on halloween


----------



## yellowtrace (Nov 28, 2014)

briburt said:


> Congrats! That's a truly awesome, well-crafted watch - such a captivating blue sunray dial that looks better in the metal than in the photos - and I assume you got it at an awesome price from the gooroo. You will not be disappointed. I got the same one at the end of last year, and it has been getting tons of wrist time ever since. You might want to try it on a different strap other than the blue croc it comes on. Here's mine on a Watchgecko leather strap (and to keep this post on topic for the Deals thread, I believe that Watchgecko has an ongoing coupon code of WATCHUSEEK that takes 10% off an order. They have some very high quality straps and they ship free to the U.S. from the U.K.).
> 
> View attachment 11284466


Is that the 36mm? Looks better than I thought. Do you have any other photos?

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

yellowtrace said:


> Is that the 36mm? Looks better than I thought. Do you have any other photos?


I have the same watch, also purchased from the gooroo. Here's some pics I took recently. I also took it off the factory blue strap and put it on a brown on I had. It's a beautiful watch and wears bigger than 36mm due to being all dial, relatively large crown.


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Ashford added more items to their Clearance section with an extra 20% off. The only one I might have bought is sold out. They do have the Christophe Columb Equation of Time for $79,800 after coupon + $4788 cash back.


Great find! That's about $100k cheaper than the top result on Google before cash back!










If I hadn't just spent $1.75 on tolls this morning on my way to work, I would be heavily considering this. Someone please buy so I'm not tempted. 

I'm I fitting in with the cool kids, yet?


----------



## TroyOnTime (Feb 21, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Ashford added more items to their Clearance section with an extra 20% off. The only one I might have bought is sold out. They do have the Christophe Columb Equation of Time for $79,800 after coupon + $4788 cash back.


What a steal. Thanks for the heads up in case I win the lotto tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> If I hadn't just spent $1.75 on tolls this morning on my way to work, I would be heavily considering this. Someone please buy so I'm not tempted.


I was considering this watch, but water resistant to 3 ATM kills it for me.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Don't know if anyone's looking for a polished bracelet, but this is a good deal. Geckota has their polished super engineer bracelet on sale for 22.46, apply code WATCHUSEEK and it drops to $20.21 shipped.

https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-super-engineer-watch-strap.php

I have the brushed version of this and it is an excellent bracelet. Very solidly built and great clasp. The bracelet itself is 20mm wide but what's cool is that it comes with 4 sets of end links: 22mm Extra Fat Diver Springbar, 22mm Normal Springbar, 20mm Extra Fat Diver Springbar, and 20mm Normal springbar. IOW, it'll fit watches with 20 or 22 mm lug widths.

Be aware that this is a "type 1" super engineer, so the links are not faceted, but rather rounded, giving, in my opinion, a more dressy than sporty look.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

yellowtrace said:


> Is that the 36mm? Looks better than I thought. Do you have any other photos?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


Yup. It's the 36mm. And I'd say it wears more like 38-39mm. A few extra pics of mine here on the OEM strap:

































I think with the gooroo, you should be able to get a price somewhere between $250 and 300. Also, I believe the 43mm variant of this design has mineral crystal rather than sapphire, which is often not mentioned in the descriptions.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

And to get back to our regularly scheduled deals...

Amazon Warehouse deals has a Citizen AO9000-06B Eco-Drive for $92.83. It's used and missing the manual, with scratches on the strap and damaged packaging, but if you can put up with that, it's a great deal on a nice watch. The actual watches I've got from Warehouse deals have always been in what I would describe as excellent condition no matter what the stated condition was on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1490389412&sr=1-11







*Save**Save*​


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

briburt said:


> Also, I believe the 43mm variant of this design has mineral crystal rather than sapphire, which is often not mentioned in the descriptions.


Both sizes are available with sapphire. The models with sapphire have an "S" in the model number. This isn't the case with all Glycine models; I believe just with models where sapphire is an option instead of standard.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Another Amazon Warehouse Deal: Bulova Accu-Swiss Automatic 65A107 A-15. Interesting double internally rotating bezels, sapphire crystal, Sellita SW-200 movement. It has what's described as packaging damage. Discussion/more pics here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/does-anyone-have-good-bulova-15-review-3620826.html

Priced at $211.47

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00SC842PQ


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

And another one: Frederique Constant Peking to Paris Chrono. Apparently a limited edition of 1888 pieces. Very cool decorated Valjoux movement. Detailed write-up and lots of pics of another variant here: http://watchreviewsbymcv.blogspot.com/2014/05/review-of-frederique-constant-vintage.html

Like new for $709.56:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1490395411&sr=1-1


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> Great find! That's about $100k cheaper than the top result on Google before cash back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a Zenith television 30 years ago, and can really speak for the quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

mikksteel said:


> And another one: Frederique Constant Peking to Paris Chrono. Apparently a limited edition of 1888 pieces. Very cool decorated Valjoux movement. Detailed write-up and lots of pics of another variant here: http://watchreviewsbymcv.blogspot.com/2014/05/review-of-frederique-constant-vintage.html
> 
> Like new for $709.56:
> 
> ...


Mine came with a chrono hand that wasn't at zero and the rotor isn't like the picture, it's much more plain. Returned it - be ready to receive the same...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

mikksteel said:


> And another one: Frederique Constant Peking to Paris Chrono. Apparently a limited edition of 1888 pieces. Very cool decorated Valjoux movement. Detailed write-up and lots of pics of another variant here: Watch Reviews by MCV: Review of Frederique Constant Vintage Rally Chronograph Automatic LE
> 
> Like new for $709.56:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1490395411&sr=1-1


Signed rotor yes, but I wouldn't call that a decorated movement


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

eljay said:


> Signed rotor yes, but I wouldn't call that a decorated movement


And the rotor it actually comes with is not painted at all. Just a simple signed rotor.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

mikksteel said:


> Another Amazon Warehouse Deal: Bulova Accu-Swiss Automatic 65A107 A-15. Interesting double internally rotating bezels, sapphire crystal, Sellita SW-200 movement. It has what's described as packaging damage. Discussion/more pics here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/does-anyone-have-good-bulova-15-review-3620826.html
> 
> Priced at $211.47
> 
> ...


Haha came here to mention the one on the brown strap for $277 being likely the last time it'll be under $300 but that is an absolutely killer deal. I like mine (but dont love it, nothing against it) that I got a couple months ago during that craze. I don't need two pvd pilot watches so I put mine up for trade today although I'll probably wait until the prices go up when the gray market sells out.

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Ashford added more items to their Clearance section with an extra 20% off. The only one I might have bought is sold out. They do have the Christophe Columb Equation of Time for $79,800 after coupon + $4788 cash back.


This does make me wonder if there is a transactional dollar limit on the rebates from the cash back sites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

cuevobat said:


> Mass Drop has a nice chrono https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-executive-monterey-watch $119.99
> 
> View attachment 11286666


I'd really dig that watch if it had hands...


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm really intrigued by these Elysee Dual Timer Automatics at Benson Trade in The Netherlands. Under $300 ($298.85) delivered to the U.S. The next-best price I see anywhere is $419. Made in Germany with an anti-reflective sapphire crystal, Miyota 820A movement, and 100m water resistance.
> 
> In silver, black and blue dials. https://bensontrade.com/watches/elysee
> 
> ...


Wow those Elysee watches look great. That blue is awesome. Thanks for bringing this to our attention. Great price from BensonTrade. Anyone used them before? All good (i.e. genuine, good customer service, etc)?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

patrolmi said:


> Has anyone seen or heard of what happened to the SWI inventory? I would think that would be floating around either in bulk or by the pc. sometime if it hasn't already happened.


There was a thread which linked to a public auction of the SWI inventory.

Edit: the auction has ended, it was earlier this month,

http://gaauction.com/events/major-international-watch-distributor-formerly-swi-2/


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

mikksteel said:


> Don't know if anyone's looking for a polished bracelet, but this is a good deal. Geckota has their polished super engineer bracelet on sale for 22.46, apply code WATCHUSEEK and it drops to $20.21 shipped.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-super-engineer-watch-strap.php
> 
> ...


it looked good to me, i had a brushed Chinese one, but i think this will work even better on my Glycine airman 18. the Chinese version also only takes very thin springbars, so this will feel a lot better on the watch.


----------



## mart567 (Jan 2, 2017)

Attuma said:


> Just got the Hamilton Khaki Aviation Automatic in that I ordered on Wednesday. As promised, here is a quick wrist shot until I have a chance to take some better ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!

You must be much closer to Ashford than I or you got expedited shipping. I've ordered the same watch from them on Tuesday and it isn't due to be delivered until this coming Tuesday.

I'm on the West Coast and they always ship UPS Ground to me. I wish that they'd use Priority Mail like the Watchgooroo.


----------



## Attuma (Feb 1, 2017)

mart567 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> You must be much closer to Ashford than I or you got expedited shipping. I've ordered the same watch from them on Tuesday and it isn't due to be delivered until this coming Tuesday.
> 
> I'm on the West Coast and they always ship UPS Ground to me. I wish that they'd use Priority Mail like the Watchgooroo.


Thanks! I think you're going to like this watch.

I just went with the free shipping, not expedited. According to my tracking info, it shipped from Warwick, RI on Wednesday. Then down the coast until it got to Columbus. Then on to me in Kentucky today. Got here at lunch via UPS ground. So yeah, it might be the early part of next week for you unfortunately.


----------



## r-gordon-7 (Dec 6, 2016)

mart567 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> You must be much closer to Ashford than I or you got expedited shipping. I've ordered the same watch from them on Tuesday and it isn't due to be delivered until this coming Tuesday.
> 
> I'm on the West Coast and they always ship UPS Ground to me. I wish that they'd use Priority Mail like the Watchgooroo.


Interesting comment re the gooroo using Priority Mail. I'm on the West Coast too, and over the past four months have bought three Airmen from her - a Base 22 lume GMT, a 17 brown/gold engraved bezel Purist, and a white dial No.1 Purist. Each came via UPS ground (with the last one taking 12 days and finally arriving today, 5 days after first scheduled delivery date, due in part to either 3 or 4, depending upon how you count 'em, strangely botched UPS delivery attempts, each one, though, entirely UPS' fault and definitely not the gooroo's fault in any way.)


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

r-gordon-7 said:


> Interesting comment re the gooroo using Priority Mail. I'm on the West Coast too, and over the past four months have bought three Airmen from her - a Base 22 lume GMT, a 17 brown/gold engraved bezel Purist, and a white dial No.1 Purist. Each came via UPS ground (with the last one taking 12 days and finally arriving today, 5 days after first scheduled delivery date, due in part to either 3 or 4, depending upon how you count 'em, strangely botched UPS delivery attempts, each one, though, entirely UPS' fault and definitely not the gooroo's fault in any way.)


The difference between ups and usps is the price you pay gooroo. I think it is $300. My airman 18 was ups and combat 7 usps. Both required signatures.

sent with much dificulty with Tapatalk on my phone


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

tylehman said:


> The difference between ups and usps is the price you pay gooroo. I think it is $300. My airman 18 was ups and combat 7 usps. Both required signatures.
> 
> sent with much dificulty with Tapatalk on my phone


Rates for UPS change at any given time based on volume forecasting.
I can't speak for USPS, but I would assume it's the same.
If you choose a "free shipping" option, the Gooroo is obviously going with who ever is cheaper at time of shipping.
(UPS rates are normally higher, except for long distance like coast to coast)


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Bought the Seiko Monster SRP315 on a bracelet for $167.20 no tax free shipping with the deal5 promo code
> https://www.passthewatch.com/seiko-...ange-dial-stainless-steel-mens-watch-srp315k2
> I think that a pretty good deal if you like the color and want a monster with bracelet.


That definitely seems to be the best price around at the moment, nice one!
I'm looking for a monster at the moment, how does that compare historically? Is it worth waiting or is that as good as it gets?


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> Great find! That's about $100k cheaper than the top result on Google before cash back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


80K is higher than a typical PP at 50K, and is about 2 low end Mercedes. but, still a nice photo to quote. nevertheless, the 100K saving is a rare find.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

another 100K saving at ashford clearance. by the way, the zenith Colombo seems gone. and the Bvlgari below is a quartz.
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/bulgari/parentesi/PAW35D2GD2L-BCI.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=2









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

MattFeeder said:


> Rates for UPS change at any given time based on volume forecasting.
> I can't speak for USPS, but I would assume it's the same.
> If you choose a "free shipping" option, the Gooroo is obviously going with who ever is cheaper at time of shipping.
> (UPS rates are normally higher, except for long distance like coast to coast)


I was just trying to remember what they state in the their listings... 









sent with much dificulty with Tapatalk on my phone


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Flash sale*_ - *$27.99* for* NO.1 G6 Smartwatch*
Android and iOS compatible, ability to add watch faces, heart rate, fitness tracking, sleep monitor, MTK2502 processor


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Flash sale*_ - *$27.99* for* NO.1 G6 Smartwatch*
> Android and iOS compatible, ability to add watch faces, heart rate, fitness tracking, sleep monitor, MTK2502 processor


Oddly tempting...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Flash sale*_ - *$27.99* for* NO.1 G6 Smartwatch*
> Android and iOS compatible, ability to add watch faces, heart rate, fitness tracking, sleep monitor, MTK2502 processor


Does anyone have one of these "Ali" smart watches? What's the battery life, I wonder?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

tanksndudes said:


> I'd really dig that watch if it had hands...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

Attuma said:


> Just got the Hamilton Khaki Aviation Automatic in that I ordered on Wednesday. As promised, here is a quick wrist shot until I have a chance to take some better ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one clean looking watch! Nice find and purchase - congrats!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Watchmann, an AD, has the Junkers G38 GMT for $195. I haven't found it cheaper in the US. There is a German company on eBay that has it for $213. Quartz but a looker with dual time function, tempting.

https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=69463E

I can't get a pic to load...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Watchmann, an AD, has the Junkers G38 GMT for $195. I haven't found it cheaper in the US. There is a German company on eBay that has it for $213. Quartz but a looker with dual time function, tempting.
> 
> https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=69463E
> 
> I can't get a pic to load...












Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

Best deal Ive ever seen for a watch with a fish bangle attached to it. 
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/seaqueen/H77211815.pid?nid=_Hamilton+Khaki&so=3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Watchmann, an AD, has the Junkers G38 GMT for $195. I haven't found it cheaper in the US. There is a German company on eBay that has it for $213. Quartz but a looker with dual time function, tempting.
> 
> https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=69463E
> 
> I can't get a pic to load...


Man, I am so tempted. I love that blue on white dial. But I've already got the cream-colored version and I can't justify having both... can I?


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

taike said:


> Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


Gorgeous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

briburt said:


> Man, I am so tempted. I love that blue on white dial. But I've already got the cream-colored version and I can't justify having both... can I?


I'm in the process of consolidating my collection and selling 3-4 watches. If this process was completed I would probably buy this one. I don't have a GMT and the blue on white is cool. Quartz or not I like it.


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Apologize if this has been posted before but it doesn't appear that it has. Also not affordable but a good price, I think.

Amazon Warehouse Deals has a "Used-Like New" Frederique Constant Worldtimer Manufacture for $1879. It sells for about $2400 grey market. My experience with warehouse deals watches has been great--I am 3 for 3 getting what appear to be brand new watches (and one of mine was only described as "good", the other two were "very good"), but obviously YMMV.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01MSTUIKG/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good price for Gooroo's Glycine Airman No1 GMT? She currently has it for $899/999. Thanks!


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Upscale Time appears to be having a Fortis sale. https://www.upscaletime.com/products/on-sale/on-sale


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I got my Tissot from CWS. With the dial being silver I thought the silver bracelet made it look sorta bland in person so I threw it on a black buffalo grain Fluco and it came to life. Wow. I wasn't expecting to like it this much even at the $124 I paid. If anyone is looking for a really nice silver dial watch and has about $100 bucks to spend ya could do a whole lot worse


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

City74 said:


> I got my Tissot from CWS. With the dial being silver I thought the silver bracelet made it look sorta bland in person so I threw it on a black buffalo grain Fluco and it came to life. Wow. I wasn't expecting to like it this much even at the $124 I paid. If anyone is looking for a really nice silver dial watch and has about $100 bucks to spend ya could do a whole lot worse
> 
> View attachment 11299690


It looks really good on that strap. Nice job!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

City74 said:


> I got my Tissot from CWS. With the dial being silver I thought the silver bracelet made it look sorta bland in person so I threw it on a black buffalo grain Fluco and it came to life. Wow. I wasn't expecting to like it this much even at the $124 I paid. If anyone is looking for a really nice silver dial watch and has about $100 bucks to spend ya could do a whole lot worse


Nice watch, indeed. Well done! I've got a blue one. Great recommendation.

These have a sapphire crystal and a screw down crown as well, I believe, so for a bit over $100 it's a great deal if you like the style/color combo.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Flash sale*_ - *$27.99* for* NO.1 G6 Smartwatch*
> Android and iOS compatible, ability to add watch faces, heart rate, fitness tracking, sleep monitor, MTK2502 processor


I love all these Chinese smartwatches with "automatic" written on the dial


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

City74 said:


> I got my Tissot from CWS. With the dial being silver I thought the silver bracelet made it look sorta bland in person so I threw it on a black buffalo grain Fluco and it came to life. Wow. I wasn't expecting to like it this much even at the $124 I paid. If anyone is looking for a really nice silver dial watch and has about $100 bucks to spend ya could do a whole lot worse
> 
> View attachment 11299690


Looks real nice. But noobish here, what seller is CWS? Is it creation watches?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Looks real nice. But noobish here, what seller is CWS? Is it creation watches?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Certified Watch Store


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

eljay said:


> I love all these Chinese smartwatches with "automatic" written on the dial


Automatic sync with your cellphone!

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> Certified Watch Store


Thanks....now another watch store to bookmark. You know you could have done me a favour and tell me NO!!!

Going to CVS thanks and don't listen to that ^. That other complex is a party pooper......

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Thanks....now another watch store to bookmark. You know you could have done me a favour and tell me NO!!!
> 
> Going to CVS thanks and don't listen to that ^. That other complex is a party pooper......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


If you want to hear "No", your in the wrong thread.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

eBay C20SPRING sale is back on and good through 3/27. Link below provides details and vendors. AreaTrend is on the list again.

Spring Coupon | eBay


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

papa_E said:


> Can anyone recommend a good price for Gooroo's Glycine Airman No1 GMT? She currently has it for $899/999. Thanks!


Many versions of that are listed with a 'Make Offer' option, and it's been reported here that offers are sometimes accepted at ~60% of the listed price (a 40% discount) plus or minus a bit. You are allowed three offers on any single listing, so start around the 40% off and work your way up until hopefully your offer is accepted. Use your offers wisely!


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

audio.bill said:


> Many versions of that are listed with a 'Make Offer' option, and it's been reported here that offers are sometimes accepted at ~60% of the listed price (a 40% discount) plus or minus a bit. You are allowed three offers on any single listing, so start around the 40% off and work your way up until hopefully your offer is accepted. Use your offers wisely!


Many thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> Does anyone have one of these "Ali" smart watches? What's the battery life, I wonder?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a Ulefone GW01 (same chipset/CPU) and it lasts 2 days on a charge.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> I have a Ulefone GW01 (same chipset/CPU) and it lasts 2 days on a charge.


I have a Xiaomi Redmi 3 and if I don't abuse it I can get 3 days...but I get itchy when the charge goes below 50%!

I traded a Samsung for a chinese generic and a couple of year later was offered this one. Probably not going back to big name phones, simply not worth it!


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

City74 said:


> I got my Tissot from CWS. With the dial being silver I thought the silver bracelet made it look sorta bland in person so I threw it on a black buffalo grain Fluco and it came to life. Wow. I wasn't expecting to like it this much even at the $124 I paid. If anyone is looking for a really nice silver dial watch and has about $100 bucks to spend ya could do a whole lot worse
> 
> View attachment 11299690


Beautiful, but I can't seem to find it. Do you have a link?


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

tommy_boy said:


> Juuuust when I said that I have toooo many Glycines, this revelation appears.
> 
> But I don't have a Cali dial in the box(es) so I threw her an offer for this one and she accepted.


Does it have lume? Just curious


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Itubij said:


> Beautiful, but I can't seem to find it. Do you have a link?


When it was posted there were only 5 or 6 in stock. They ran out quick.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

cuica said:


> I have a Xiaomi Redmi 3 and if I don't abuse it I can get 3 days...but I get itchy when the charge goes below 50%!
> 
> I traded a Samsung for a chinese generic and a couple of year later was offered this one. Probably not going back to big name phones, simply not worth it!


I believe you're talking smartphones, and we were talking about smart watch battery life.

The MTK2502 smartwatches all have similar specs, and will last two days with light to moderate use. If you are using them for handsfree calling a lot, maybe only a day.

Mine came with five watch faces, and I am able to add five more through a smartphone app. It's possible to change out those five additional faces at will.

Here is a great source of additional faces: VXP Watch Faces - Download Free Android Watch Faces and VXP Watch Faces

These are ones I helped create. I did the graphics and had someone compile them into the VXP files.






































I'm thinking an Eterna KonTiki would be nice, but I haven't had the time to isolate the images.

These are some others that are available.


----------



## NickC278 (May 3, 2016)

Monsta_AU said:


> Whatever, you will be back. They always come back.


This is true. If you put Watchuseek into Google Translate it comes back with 'Hotel California'.

Now it all makes sense 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maj13 (Mar 8, 2006)

jcombs1, the link you listed looks broken-- any other way to find out what vendors qualify?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

maj13 said:


> jcombs1, the link you listed looks broken-- any other way to find out what vendors qualify?


Go to the ebay homepage. The sale is on there


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

maj13 said:


> jcombs1, the link you listed looks broken-- any other way to find out what vendors qualify?


I just copied and pasted as I normally do but it's not opening for me either. As city74 said go,to eBay.com and click on the coupon listing and the details will be there. Sorry for the bad link.

Spring Coupon | eBay


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

audio.bill said:


> Many versions of that are listed with a 'Make Offer' option, and it's been reported here that offers are sometimes accepted at ~60% of the listed price (a 40% discount) plus or minus a bit. You are allowed three offers on any single listing, so start around the 40% off and work your way up until hopefully your offer is accepted. Use your offers wisely!


I offered $550 and she declined...FWIW


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Not a deal specifically​, but hour passion on 34th Street in NYC is running a 40% off sale on everything in the store. Pretty good or comparable to grey market prices on Hamilton, Tissot, longines, cetina and Rado. A few fashion brands too.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> I believe you're talking smartphones, and we were talking about smart watch battery life.
> 
> The MTK2502 smartwatches all have similar specs, and will last two days with light to moderate use. If you are using them for handsfree calling a lot, maybe only a day.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of the information. Two days is longer than I was expecting, especially given reviews of Apple and the more mainstream Android smartwatch vendors where I have read you're lucky if the battery lasts all day. I guess those reviewers could probably blow through any smartwatch battery in a few hours.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Apparently Ball is unloading some of their BWM pieces in what seems an unusual method.

You have to create an account with them, first.

BALL Myoffer. how it works. 


[*=left]When you're ready to place a bid, click the individual timepiece to access its bid page.
[*=left]On each timepiece's bid page, you'll see the official retail price to help guide your bid.
[*=left]After entering a bid amount, you'll see an indication of where your bid stands in relation to other bids.
[*=left]To officially submit and authorize your bid, you must enter your credit card information. 
[*=left]No financial transaction will take place at this time.
[*=left]After submitting your bid, you'll receive a confirmation email.
[*=left]If your bid has been accepted, you'll receive an email notification.
[*=left]Prices are in US dollars.
[*=left]Final payment transaction will then be made via the previously entered credit card.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

cuica said:


> I have a Xiaomi Redmi 3 and if I don't abuse it I can get 3 days...but I get itchy when the charge goes below 50%!
> 
> I traded a Samsung for a chinese generic and a couple of year later was offered this one. Probably not going back to big name phones, simply not worth it!


Since I bought a Teklast tablet, which had the specs of a top tier tablet for £150. And then an Ulephone smartphone, also super fast for £130. I'm never going back to main brands.
The tablet is 18 months old, and still going strong. I got the phone wet, so I'm going for the Redmi note 4. I get my stuff from Banggood, and have never had any problems.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

tommy_boy said:


> Apparently Ball is unloading some of their BWM pieces in what seems an unusual method.
> 
> You have to create an account with them, first.
> 
> ...


LINK:

My Account


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Sofreto said:


> I offered $550 and she declined...FWIW


Did you then submit another higher offer assuming you're willing to pay the price? That's how the process works, your first offer is not always accepted but you have three to work with. Good luck and I hope you can get the watch of your choice. The Glycine deals from Hanna (the WatchGooRoo) are exceptional especially considering that they're an authorized dealer and not a grey market seller.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I used to be "mobility expert" in another life and I choose not to use cheap Chinese computing devices.

This is something I'm following at the moment. . Interesting reading:
Beware! Pre-Installed Android Malware Found On 36 High-end Smartphones

In some cases a deal is not a deal.

My $.02



cuica said:


> I have a Xiaomi Redmi 3 and if I don't abuse it I can get 3 days...but I get itchy when the charge goes below 50%!
> 
> I traded a Samsung for a chinese generic and a couple of year later was offered this one. Probably not going back to big name phones, simply not worth it!


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Anyone see or post that deep blue pro tac 1000s are on masdrop for $199? I'm on the fence with this because I think I really only want 1 diver type and I am on the waiting list for a tisell. But I feel this might be a good price. Anyone have any concerns? Comparisons? I will NOT be doing any diving so it has nothing to do with the functionality of the watch. I don't much like the rubber strap on the deep blue but an easy fix and I'm wondering if these deep blues go on sale quite a bit?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

catsteeth said:


> Since I bought a Teklast tablet, which had the specs of a top tier tablet for £150. And then an Ulephone smartphone, also super fast for £130. I'm never going back to main brands.
> The tablet is 18 months old and still...


This is a watch forum and a watch deals thread. Tablet and phone shopping advice is way off topic.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Flash sale*_ - *$27.99* for* NO.1 G6 Smartwatch*
> Android and iOS compatible, ability to add watch faces, heart rate, fitness tracking, sleep monitor, MTK2502 processor


I guess it is a good way to try on different "faces" before committing to the real deal! In for one on a bracelet ( my first not so dumb watch).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r-gordon-7 (Dec 6, 2016)

audio.bill said:


> Did you then submit another higher offer assuming you're willing to pay the price? That's how the process works, your first offer is not always accepted but you have three to work with. Good luck and I hope you can get the watch of your choice. The Glycine deals from Hanna (the WatchGooRoo) are exceptional especially considering that they're an authorized dealer and not a grey market seller.


Additionally, my experience has been that if one starts with a reasonable offer consistent with the ballpark "Best Offer"percentages which folks have from time to time posted in this thread and in the Glycine forum, she doesn't just accept or decline - she accepts or counters - and if you reasonably move up from your opening offer, but get the same counter from her twice (rather than downward movement from her toward your counter), her repeated counter probably reflects her best price on the deal... I've had her accept my counter, I've accepted her first counter, and I've also accepted her repeated counter - and I've been extremely pleased with each of the three Airman deals I've gotten from her - deals I couldn't have previously imagined getting on these particular watches.


----------



## SnookDawgg (Mar 6, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> Apparently Ball is unloading some of their BWM pieces in what seems an unusual method.
> 
> You have to create an account with them, first.


I must be getting slow in my years but I'm not finding Ball Myoffer on their US website or via Google.

Could you direct link please?


----------



## SnookDawgg (Mar 6, 2015)

SnookDawgg said:


> Could you direct link please?


Thanks for the link!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

dumpweed said:


> Does it have lume? Just curious


Yes


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

r-gordon-7 said:


> Additionally, my experience has been that if one starts with a reasonable offer consistent with the ballpark "Best Offer"percentages which folks have from time to time posted in this thread and in the Glycine forum, she doesn't just accept or decline - she accepts or counters - and if you reasonably move up from your opening offer, but get the same counter from her twice (rather than downward movement from her toward your counter), her repeated counter probably reflects her best price on the deal... I've had her accept my counter, I've accepted her first counter, and I've also accepted her repeated counter - and I've been extremely pleased with each of the three Airman deals I've gotten from her - deals I couldn't have previously imagined getting on these particular watches.


This seems like a very reasonable approach to submitting offers, but some models I've purchased from Hanna were setup with an automatic accept or decline response and no counter offer provided. In these cases I just increased my offer a reasonable amount that I was still willing to pay and carefully used my three allowed offers.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Speaking of watchgooroo, Hanna was very helpful and pleasant when my DC-4 Purist arrived (believe it or not) with the wrong dial.










With the black strap version sold out she happily reserved a green strap model for me and shipped it out promptly upon receiving my return.

Happy to say my 24-hour movement has a dial to match!










While this is the first NATO I considered leaving on, I'm still not a big fan so here it sits on this comfy ColaReb for now.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Repost


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

SnookDawgg said:


> I must be getting slow in my years but I'm not finding Ball Myoffer on their US website or via Google.
> 
> Could you direct link please?


I am sure you will find "Offer My Ball" on Google. Haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Bought the Seiko Monster SRP315 on a bracelet for $167.20 no tax free shipping with the deal5 promo code
> https://www.passthewatch.com/seiko-...ange-dial-stainless-steel-mens-watch-srp315k2
> I think that a pretty good deal if you like the color and want a monster with bracelet.


Pondered this for a few days now. Just pulled the trigger! Thanks! Now just have to wait about three weeks for it to get here......


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Kohl's web site has the Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Chandler Leather Watch BM8471-01E on "sale" for $140 USD (which is about what it goes for on Amazon every day), but "mystery" code DGPRZ6S6VNZKN takes 40% off the purchase, which takes the price down to $89. Code can be applied to other watches, I think, too. Also includes free shipping if you're over $75. Code expires today (3/26) and can't be stacked with other codes as far as I can tell.

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-2...handler-leather-watch-bm8471-01e.jsp?prdPV=15

I have this watch and like it a lot, so if you like the style/color, I think this is a great deal for this watch. Here's a photo of mine on an after-market Ritche strap (and hey, it looks like Citizen ran out of white day/date wheels and were forced to use one that actually matches the dial color ;-) ):







*Save**Save*​


----------



## conqueror59 (Mar 20, 2017)

I think the code is one time use only. When I tried to use I got an error. Thank you for sharing.



briburt said:


> Kohl's web site has the Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Chandler Leather Watch BM8471-01E on "sale" for $140 USD (which is about what it goes for on Amazon every day), but "mystery" code DGPRZ6S6VNZKN takes 40% off the purchase, which takes the price down to $89. Code can be applied to other watches, I think, too. Also includes free shipping if you're over $75. Code expires today (3/26) and can't be stacked with other codes as far as I can tell.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

I just got an email from Kohl's with a mystery code too so check your inboxes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I got the 40% off code from Kohls, and I'm thinking about doing the blue Pepsi PADI diver. But does anybody know of any other code I can add? With the way Kohls codes are stackable, it would be a shame to do just one. All of the ones listed on Retail Me Not can't be combined.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Dang it! There must be a way us non US based wus' can jump on the Kohl's bandwagon.... I'm hankering for one of this SRPA21's also and 40% takes it down to buying a used one which is great!


----------



## muchodrewsto (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Keefy said:


> Pondered this for a few days now. Just pulled the trigger! Thanks! Now just have to wait about three weeks for it to get here......


3 weeks? You live outside the US? Mine was shipped the same day, Friday, and will be delivered tomorrow, Monday.

Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

RyanD said:


> LINK:
> 
> My Account


Hi Ryan are you able to go through the whole process at Ball website? I seemed to be stuck at Payment method area.


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> 3 weeks? You live outside the US?


Yeah, New Zealand. So it needs to go internally to Oregon to the Youshop address and then onwards from there. If internal mail is quick, and customs here is fast, it could be quicker.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

anokewee said:


> Hi Ryan are you able to go through the whole process at Ball website? I seemed to be stuck at Payment method area.


I haven't decided which one to bid on yet. I like a few of them.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I haven't decided which one to bid on yet. I like a few of them.


I'm just the opposite: I didn't see one that I want.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Elkins45 said:


> I'm just the opposite: I didn't see one that I want.


Keep in mind that BMW Balls are often 50% off MSRP for pre-orders when they are first released.

Here is another great deal for Ball pre-orders. $1110 or $1150 depending on the model.

Engineer III


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Keep in mind that BMW Balls are often 50% off MSRP for pre-orders when they are first released.
> 
> Here is another great deal for Ball pre-orders. $1110 or $1150 depending on the model.
> 
> Engineer III


If memory serves me well, they had these a year ago for $850 pre-order ( I placed then cancelled my pre-order).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> If memory serves me well, they had these a year ago for $850 pre-order ( I placed then cancelled my pre-order).


Might have been a similar model last year. This is a brand new model.

"Extreme readability meets ultimate durability. Introducing the limited-production Engineer III King, featuring ultra thick and super thin micro gas tubes for incredible luminosity, and our new, patented DuraLOCK crown for superior protection. Built to withstand demanding exploration, the King also features our ingenious Amortiser® anti-shock system and comes in stainless steel or titanium carbide at 40mm or 43mm. Pre-order now till April 12, 2017 at an exclusive price."


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Massdrop has the Glycine Double Twelve at $499. Does Ms. Gooroo beat this?

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycin...ontent=1490607049010.292436869608110097700442


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> If memory serves me well, they had these a year ago for $850 pre-order ( I placed then cancelled my pre-order).


That was the Engineer II Genesis, a 125th Anniversary model.









https://www.watchuseek.com/f239/engineer-ii-genesis-2599298.html


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Glycine and Invicta need their own 24/7 for sales thread, their watches are always on sale, it just never ends, if i never saw another glycine in this thread id be stoked, its just page after page of glycine deals.
Seriously can we get a glycine deals thread going so this thread can be free.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

My resolve finally cracked and I succumbed to the Glycine madness. I couldn't pass up on the 46mm Incursore through Amazon via Watches and Beyond at $329 (and I had a $45.01 gift card balance) once I saw it become Prime eligible on Friday. Gotta love Prime, as it showed up yesterday (Sunday)! But I'm REALLY glad I waited until it became Prime eligible because unfortunately, it's going back. The watch was brand spanking new (plastic on ft/back crystals, all manuals, warranty cards, etc) looks good, fits well, it's keeping good time and the date wheel has a nice snap at.......4:05am!!!!! What????? Debating on whether to order another, because I'm seeing that the movement on mine is not identical to that on the Amazon images. Mine only has "Glycine" written once on the rotor. And while the included paperwork (and hangtag) both state it's a Cal. GL 224 {ETA 2824..), it's not written on the rotor as it is in the image. I'm a little suspect of this...https://www.amazon.com/Glycine-Incu...odeID=6358539011&psd=1&keywords=glycine+watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Barry S said:


> That was the Engineer II Genesis, a 125th Anniversary model.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f239/engineer-ii-genesis-2599298.html


The Engineer III is definitely an upgrade. The question is if it's a $300 upgrade.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I grabbed this from Amazon Warehouse for $350 including tax. Seagull automatic tourbillion movement. I have two other hand-wind tourbillions.

I'm not sure I can pull off a 50mm case though...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Glycine and Invicta need their own 24/7 for sales thread, their watches are always on sale, it just never ends, if i never saw another glycine in this thread id be stoked, its just page after page of glycine deals.
> Seriously can we get a glycine deals thread going so this thread can be free.


Awesome deal find! Thanks for posting, but would you mind including a link to it?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Awesome deal find! Thanks for posting, but would you mind including a link to it?


www.glycineinvicta24/7sale.com

cheers


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Cobia said:


> www.glycineinvicta24/7sale.com
> 
> cheers


DNS address could not be found. Anyone having any luck?


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

taike said:


> DNS address could not be found. Anyone having any luck?


$ nslookup www.glycineinvicta24/7sale.com
** server can't find www.glycineinvicta24/7sale.com

$ nslookup www.glycineinvicta247sale.com
** server can't find www.glycineinvicta247sale.com

Yea, nada.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I think cobia was having a little fun with you all.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Yea, the forward slash was the clue.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

taike said:


> DNS address could not be found. Anyone having any luck?





cuevobat said:


> $ nslookup www.glycineinvicta24/7sale.com
> ** server can't find www.glycineinvicta24/7sale.com
> 
> $ nslookup www.glycineinvicta247sale.com
> ...


Gullible, party of two, your table is ready. :-d


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tourneau is having a sale on certified pre-owned Omegas. Includes a 2-year warranty.

Certified Pre-Owned & Vintage Omega Watches - Tourneau


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Speaking of watchgooroo, Hanna was very helpful and pleasant when my DC-4 Purist arrived (believe it or not) with the wrong dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was so close to buying one of these before the Invicta paranoia got to me.

Still looks as lovely as ever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Cobia said:


> www.glycineinvicta24/7sale.com
> 
> cheers


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

i am glad the Glycine sales show up here, i has wanted an airman since i joined WUS many years ago. they finally got down to something i could afford. i check this thread every day and got an airman 18 that has been great and later the sandblasted combat 7, also great. i have spent a lot of money because of you guys. like last year when everything was about TJ Maxx. i got the great deal on the Suunto near christmas. i got the best deal on the original orange monster just as the gen 2s were coming out. and actually many many more!

i have no problems skipping over the CW Wards that were everywhere for a while, or the Kontiki when that was the must have. the Glycines were my must have and i was so happy when i was finally able to get one because of this thread.


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

I still want a blue kon-tiki - the old style with the pizza slices.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

The bay has Seiko SSC569 solar chrono below for $214.85 with free shipping and 3 yrs Seiko factory warranty. It says 4 available and this is the cheapest price I've seen.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Another offering from the same seller above on Seiko SSC563 for $199. Great looking dress chrono IMO.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Cobia said:


> Glycine and Invicta need their own 24/7 for sales thread, their watches are always on sale, it just never ends, if i never saw another glycine in this thread id be stoked, its just page after page of glycine deals.
> Seriously can we get a glycine deals thread going so this thread can be free.


Gilt has the KMU 48 for only $425 after coupon RUSH30

https://www.gilt.com/sale/men/watch...ycine-mens-manual-wind-watch-48mm?origin=sale


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Seriously can we get a glycine deals thread going so this thread can be free.


Seriously, no. Deal's a deal and they'll be done clearing out soon enough.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Speaking of watchgooroo, Hanna was very helpful and pleasant when my DC-4 Purist arrived (believe it or not) with the wrong dial.
> 
> With the black strap version sold out she happily reserved a green strap model for me and shipped it out promptly upon receiving my return.
> 
> ...


You should have flipped it, the non-purist is worth more.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

I believe he got the Purist movement, i.e. 24-hour only, with the non-Purist 12-hour dial. So time-telling will be all messed up.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Does any one know of any discounts or coupons for Joma? I looked on Ebates and there is nothing, also nothing on the Ebay 20% off, I'm kinda tempting with the idea of picking one of these up as a quartz beater to scratch my Ecozilla itch, can anyone comment if the price is good? about $220 for SS on Bracelet and $230 PVD? but only on rubber, Hows the quality and lume? I want the SS Bracelet as I see it has a better value but I think the Yellow looks better in all Black, I think it is something to do with the Black Bezel contrast with the SS and Yellow.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Ty to all you enablers my citizen Automatic showed up today. That makes it $1168 on watches since January and all of em "affordable". I keep telling myself i can sell few of these whenever i want. But if someone tells you to give up one of your watches would you?... Enough rambling pics now and secretly ty for posting the deal ).


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

I'd like to complain about all the people that complain about complainers who complain about repeat deals and about... well about anything.

But seriously. I don't really care if people complain about multiple posts about whatever deal o' the day/week/month is currently hitting the intertubes, or even if they post something that's not specifically a deal. It can get a bit repetitive, I know, but so what? Not a big deal to me, really - I just skip the ones I don't like and focus on the stuff I do.

Maybe we should have a general guideline that for every griping post you make, you have to post a deal for something different - just to balance things out a bit.

So, in that vein, here's one if you're looking to buy something nice for your girlfriend or wife, or even for yourself if you happen to be female or like 30mm watches:

Amazon has the Victorinox Swiss Army Alliance Charcoal Dial Quartz Ladies Watch 241540 on a bracelet with sapphire crystal, screw-in caseback, and 100m WR for $108.99 USD, which according to the 3 camels is an all-time low price on Amazon. (Joma has these currently at $249.) Free shipping with Amazon Prime and free returns.
*
https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Charcoal-Quartz-Ladies-241540/dp/B0080M2LQG/*







*Save**Save*​


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> You should have flipped it, the non-purist is worth more.





Slant said:


> I believe he got the Purist movement, i.e. 24-hour only, with the non-Purist 12-hour dial. So time-telling will be all messed up.


That's exactly what I got - a Purist movement with a 12-hour dial.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Here's my 20% off eBay purchase from dutyfreeislandshop. Ordered on the 10th...shipped from Hong Kong on the 13th...arrived in LA on the 16th. Not bad for free shipping! But then, 11 days from LA to Phoenix. WTF? Must have sat in customs for a while.

My initial impressions of the watch are good, but I don't think I would pay more than the $114 I paid for it. Non-hacking and non-screw down crown lessens it for me (though I knew both going in). Their 200M divers are much more substantial for not much more moola. I might just put in on a neon orange Nato and keep it as a fun watch.

























And because Glycines are so popular right now, here it is next to an Airman 18 (39mm).


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

briburt said:


> I'd like to complain about all the people that complain about complainers who complain about... well about anything.
> 
> But seriously. I don't really care if people complain about multiple posts about whatever deal o' the day/week/month is currently hitting the intertubes, or even if they post something that's not specifically a deal. It can get a bit repetitive, I know, but so what? Not a big deal to me, really - I just skip the ones I don't like and focus on the stuff I do.
> 
> Maybe we should have a general guideline that for every griping post you make, you have to post a deal for something different - just to balance things out a bit.


Can we complain about the people who complain about the complainers that shouldn't be complaining? How about no complaining, no suggestions for separate threads, no fake deals, no calling to confirm coupon codes - Let's make f71 great again!


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

Barry S said:


> That's exactly what I got - a Purist movement with a 12-hour dial.


The advantage of buying from an AD, as you did, is the great customer service if there's a problem.

Watchgooroo still has some beautiful watches at great prices, I just got this SST-12 on a nice mesh for a steal:










As was mentioned, the great deals on Glycine watches are starting to thin out now.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

AVS_Racing said:


> Does any one know of any discounts or coupons for Joma? I looked on Ebates and there is nothing, also nothing on the Ebay 20% off, I'm kinda tempting with the idea of picking one of these up as a quartz beater to scratch my Ecozilla itch, can anyone comment if the price is good? about $220 for SS on Bracelet and $230 PVD? but only on rubber, Hows the quality and lume? I want the SS Bracelet as I see it has a better value but I think the Yellow looks better in all Black, I think it is something to do with the Black Bezel contrast with the SS and Yellow.


No major coupons are generally available for Jomashop, but a quick search for 'Jomashop coupons' will find you ones like these for $10, $20, or $50 off depending upon your purchase price.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

tissotguy said:


> The bay has Seiko SSC569 solar chrono below for $214.85 with free shipping and 3 yrs Seiko factory warranty. It says 4 available and this is the cheapest price I've seen.
> 
> View attachment 11323090


Man I've seen some really attractive quartz Seiko chronographs. Always wondered why they don't make more mech chronos...

I imagine the watch pictured would be a big hit if it was mechanical. Granted, they probably wouldn't be showing up in the deals thread very often...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Seiko's very small line of mech chronos are much more expensive than 7750-based entry level swiss models, their movement must just cost a lot to make, and there's no a big appeal of spending two grand on a (non-Grand) Seiko with a complication you can get for half the price from a reputable Swiss brand


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

$39.99 Waterbury from the Timex Ebay store

Timex Men's Waterbury | Black Dial & Leather Strap Date | Casual Watch TW2P59000 | eBay


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Might be the last chance to get the Bulova A-15 for under $300. A hell of a lot of watch for $264. ETA automatic, domed bevelled sapphire. Here's mine (that I paid 275 with another member when eBay had 20% off two) on my 6.75" wrist







https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SC7VV8S/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_oNB2yb63Q6422

...I've had that as my profile pic for half a decade....


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

briburt said:


> I'd like to complain about all the people that complain about complainers who complain about... well about anything.
> 
> But seriously. I don't really care if people complain about multiple posts about whatever deal o' the day/week/month is currently hitting the intertubes, or even if they post something that's not specifically a deal. It can get a bit repetitive, I know, but so what? Not a big deal to me, really - I just skip the ones I don't like and focus on the stuff I do......................
> ...............
> *Save**Save*​


RANT -- NOT A DEAL

People who complain here, somehow, see the process of finding deals similar to preparing and cooking food before presenting it *to them*.
_
[Why aren't you cooking Swiss brands? Leave everything and start cooking that particular Swiss dish].

[If I see a Glycine dish again, you're all going to get fired!].

[Stop chatting THIS INSTANT and get your a$$ back to cooking!] _:-d

I have no idea how this mindset formed, but this is what I have gathered after interacting with a lot of complainers in the past. The people who complain cannot the grasp the fact that *deals are simply found*, not cooked or prepared.

But hey, if anything, they attract more discussion...
More discussion equals more activity...
More activity equals more deals,, so it's all good if you really think about it :-!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> RANT -- NOT A DEAL
> 
> People who complain here, somehow, see the process of finding deals similar to preparing and cooking food before presenting it *to them*.
> _
> ...


I'm kinda hungry........

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> RANT -- NOT A DEAL
> 
> People who complain here, somehow, see the process of finding deals similar to preparing and cooking food before presenting it *to them*.
> _
> ...


Not a deal, counter rant.

How about the dude that says "guys!!! it's black friday! stop cooking so much. I can't keep up with the thread because there's so much cooking going on. can you all stop cooking? also, ignore the fact that I keep the thread off topic myself. I don't like it when it's pointed out about me." yeah, that guy is awesome.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This is not a specific deal.

But if anyone is looking for a larger dive watch that is huge value for the $, check out the Darth Tuna.......preowned. Lateley on the forums and ebay these are selling under $1000 which is just phenomenal for the spec. This is a seriously good diver and the ceramic shroud is so scratch resistant. Normal 300m Tunas sell in this price range. To get a DARTH for the same price is unbelievable. I'm biased but i thought i would pass on the pricing trend being at an all time low.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Amazon has a lightning deal right now for the VSA Alpnach chrono on the two tone bracelet for $399.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

boze said:


> Amazon has a lightning deal right now for the VSA Alpnach chrono on the two tone bracelet for $399.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00197KOA4









Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

yoginasser said:


> Not a deal, counter rant.
> 
> How about the dude that says "guys!!! it's black friday! stop cooking so much. I can't keep up with the thread because there's so much cooking going on. can you all stop cooking? also, ignore the fact that I keep the thread off topic myself. I don't like it when it's pointed out about me." yeah, that guy is awesome.











you got me :-d


----------



## yellowtrace (Nov 28, 2014)

People who are a bit vocal about repetitive posts are saying "I want to know about the deals I am interested in".

I symphasize with that. It is similar in thought process as wanting separate threads for different categories.

However,
1. It's only a few pages that you need to sift through per day.
2. There are other people who are reading the thread who may be waiting for that same deal to pop up again.
3. You'd miss out on deals that you may have actually liked (if you knew about it).

I still think it's interesting to see all the deals, despite that I am not interested in most of them.

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Keefy said:


> Yeah, New Zealand. So it needs to go internally to Oregon to the Youshop address and then onwards from there. If internal mail is quick, and customs here is fast, it could be quicker.


Feeling your pain... onto my third week for my gooroo purchase to land in Auckland... did get more than 40% off though on the offer process


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Limited stock on the white dial Iconik 3 still available, I received mine in the mail today!
(picture from MWW)


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

I understand the sentiment of dislike for the flood of kontiki, chrward, and glycine deals but I'd be a total hypocrite if I said I didn't benefit from it. I've bought two wards and just recently an airman as well. It really doesn't take much to read over deals you don't enjoy or benefit from. And, to deprive other people in this thread of those deals for someone's preference is obviously beyond unreasonable and just plain insensitive.

Can't we all just live by "if you've got nothing nice to say then don't say anything at all"?

Anyway preorder for Seiko 62mas is available on Maple Jewllers. Definitely not affordable in the general sense but if you're after it, it probably won't get cheaper. CAD $5280










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elarock (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm not usually big into black (pvd?) cases, but that's a good looking piece. I'm mostly a vintage Bulova fan. Question though, the Amazon link says it's an "automatic" then goes on to say it's a hand wound. So is it a manual hand-wind or a self-winding automatic movement?


----------



## Elarock (Dec 28, 2013)

Sorry for the double post..forgot to include quote.

I'm not usually big into black (pvd?) cases, but that's a good looking piece. I'm mostly a vintage Bulova fan. Question though, the Amazon link says it's an "automatic" then goes on to say it's hand wound. So is it a manual hand-wind or a self-winding automatic movement?



Chirv said:


> Might be the last chance to get the Bulova A-15 for under $300. A hell of a lot of watch for $264. ETA automatic, domed bevelled sapphire. Here's mine (that I paid 275 with another member when eBay had 20% off two) on my 6.75" wrist https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SC7VV8S/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_oNB2yb63Q6422
> 
> ...I've had that as my profile pic for half a decade....


----------



## Elarock (Dec 28, 2013)

Amazon has a really really bad product photo, but they have it for $184.95 on Prime(!).



tissotguy said:


> The bay has Seiko SSC569 solar chrono below for $214.85 with free shipping and 3 yrs Seiko factory warranty. It says 4 available and this is the cheapest price I've seen.
> 
> View attachment 11323090


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

papa_E said:


> I understand the sentiment of dislike for the flood of kontiki, chrward, and glycine deals but I'd be a total hypocrite if I said I didn't benefit from it.


We were lucky to get these 3 brands, one shot deal, at least Glycine/Eterna. I don't understand the sentiment of dislike.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Tourneau is having a sale on certified pre-owned Omegas. Includes a 2-year warranty.
> 
> Certified Pre-Owned & Vintage Omega Watches - Tourneau


That is a renowned AD, worthy to check it out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Elarock said:


> Amazon has a really really bad product photo, but they have it for $184.95 on Prime(!).


Incredible price. Also available gold tone at stainless steel at same price range.
SSC446. Although the date window of SSC446 looks a bit off.
By the way, this SSC line is fantastic. Below is SSC560 at eBay for 300.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/142298947104









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Just found another great Glycine deal lads! one of the best ive seen in a long time, youll thank me later,
www.glycinemassivesavings.com
cheers


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Just found another great Glycine deal lads! one of the best ive seen in a long time, youll thank me later,
> www.glycinemassivesavings.com
> cheers


Aren't you supposed to redirect it to Rick Astley?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Cigarbob said:


> The advantage of buying from an AD, as you did, is the great customer service if there's a problem.
> 
> Watchgooroo still has some beautiful watches at great prices, I just got this SST-12 on a nice mesh for a steal:
> 
> ...


Nice! I picked up the same watch from watchgooroo too  Second watch I've gotten from her. She has some great prices, especially considering they have official warranty.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Just found another great Glycine deal lads! one of the best ive seen in a long time, youll thank me later,
> www.glycinemassivesavings.com
> cheers


Isn't once more than enough?


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Just found another great Glycine deal lads! one of the best ive seen in a long time, youll thank me later,
> www.glycinemassivesavings.com
> cheers


We get it. Even though Glycine has some beautiful 24 hour watches, that are quite unique and not an homage to anything else, you don't care for them.

Having made your point, perhaps it's time for you to just move on.

At least, my Glycine D.C.-4 says "just fly away"...


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

N8G said:


> Cobia said:
> 
> 
> > Just found another great Glycine deal lads! one of the best ive seen in a long time, youll thank me later,
> ...


It is never enough when it comes to Glycine. Here is an article about it:
http://www.latlmes.com/culture/glycine-crazy-deals-1


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Elarock said:


> Sorry for the double post..forgot to include quote.
> 
> I'm not usually big into black (pvd?) cases, but that's a good looking piece. I'm mostly a vintage Bulova fan. Question though, the Amazon link says it's an "automatic" then goes on to say it's hand wound. So is it a manual hand-wind or a self-winding automatic movement?


It's an automatic bi-directional. People were asking the same question a few months back. Someone figured out exactly which ETA they used (or clone) but I'm not sure, too new to know my movements that well - or care.

...I've had that as my profile pic for half a decade....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Cigarbob said:


> We get it. Even though Glycine has some beautiful 24 hour watches, that are quite unique and not an homage to anything else, you don't care for them.
> 
> Having made your point, perhaps it's time for you to just move on.
> 
> At least, my Glycine D.C.-4 says "just fly away"...


Maybe we can just stop posting watch gooroo 'deals" as if they're something new. At this point everybody should understand that you can make an offer to that seller for around 40% less than she is asking and you have a reasonably good chance of having it accepted. And she is an authorized dealer. On a slightly but different note......bidding is not a deal....that is an auction.

But those exact conditions have been the scenario for the last 2 months and yet every other day there is a nother gooroo post as if it was a brand new discovery. Posting that info is lazy and not informative for most people who have been following this thread.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

More deals and less fake-link-trolling please folks


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

So I am brand new to WUS, but I check this thread regularly. It seems like I'm going to annoy a few people with this question, but does anyone know of a deal for a KonTiki? I really want one but so far everything I've seen is a little out of reach. Looks like from recent posts there were a lot of deal for them a while back. Glycine seems to be the hot item now.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

JMD1082 said:


> So I am brand new to WUS, but I check this thread regularly. It seems like I'm going to annoy a few people with this question, but does anyone know of a deal for a KonTiki? I really want one but so far everything I've seen is a little out of reach. Looks like from recent posts there were a lot of deal for them a while back. Glycine seems to be the hot item now.


You'll probably only find "deals" on slightly used ones moving forward.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Regarding Glycines, my internal debate right now is do I save for a combat sub from Ms. Gooroo, preorder a Pantor Sealion, or get a Helm Vanatu? Has anyone gotten an offer accepted for the combat sub and at what price? Opinions? Here's the link for the Sea Lion. 
https://www.pantorwatches.com/collections/pre-order-sealion/

...I've had that as my profile pic for half a decade....


----------



## Tousie (Dec 3, 2015)

Spinnaker Cahill Diver in three variations on Massdrop for $129 with free shipping. Usual caveats involving the relatively long wait time apply but this seems like a very good price on this watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Chirv said:


> Regarding Glycines, my internal debate right now is do I save for a combat sub from Ms. Gooroo, preorder a Pantor Sealion, or get a Helm Vanatu? Has anyone gotten an offer accepted for the combat sub and at what price? Opinions? Here's the link for the Sea Lion.
> https://www.pantorwatches.com/collections/pre-order-sealion/
> 
> ...I've had that as my profile pic for half a decade....


Sea lion: i had a chance to play with the prototype. Nice watch, wears small, weakish lume, seems like a good overall value for the NH35 version.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Tousie said:


> Spinnaker Cahill Diver in three variations on Massdrop for $129 with free shipping. Usual caveats involving the relatively long wait time apply but this seems like a very good price on this watch.
> View attachment 11330170





valuewatchguy said:


> Sea lion: i had a chance to play with the prototype. Nice watch, wears small, weakish lume, seems like a good overall value for the NH35 version.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Something about the sea lion isn't doing it for me although I can't quite put my finger on it, especially since I love pillow cases. Think it might be the bezel. That Spinnaker is lovely though, and matches my criteria perfectly and for about half my budget? I'm in! Now which color scheme to go with... Leaning towards the vintage lume with orange accents but all my non vintage watches are already pvd haha.

...I've had that as my profile pic for half a decade....


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I myself just looked at this as well. Never heard of it thou I am a noob when it comes to Watches. The only down side I see is the mineral crystal. I like the straps it comes with, box, as well as a pin tool. Hell the price is nice as well. I am not a huge fan of divers but I do want a couple and besides this, the Tisell sub i am on the list, as well as the massdrop deep blue, I am not sure which 1 to get. I am REAL close to firing on the Mori brass watch but the buckle is messing with me.

Anyone know which would be best for value? I might grab this 1 and get a tisell pilot instead. baaaah this thread = bad x awesome squared.



Tousie said:


> Spinnaker Cahill Diver in three variations on Massdrop for $129 with free shipping. Usual caveats involving the relatively long wait time apply but this seems like a very good price on this watch.
> View attachment 11330170


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is sharp. It's more than $2,300 everywhere else.

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I myself just looked at this as well. Never heard of it thou I am a noob when it comes to Watches. The only down side I see is the mineral crystal. I like the straps it comes with, box, as well as a pin tool. Hell the price is nice as well. I am not a huge fan of divers but I do want a couple and besides this, the Tisell sub i am on the list, as well as the massdrop deep blue, I am not sure which 1 to get. I am REAL close to firing on the Mori brass watch but the buckle is messing with me.
> 
> Anyone know which would be best for value? I might grab this 1 and get a tisell pilot instead. baaaah this thread = bad x awesome squared.


Speaking quality/price wise, I'd say the Deep Blue 1000 takes the cake over the Spinnaker due to, like you said, the crystal, wr rating, and better movement. I might consider replacing the crystal for sapphire sometime down the line. For the looks/price, I know which one I'm getting ? and I've never heard of Spinnaker either until now. Haven't been in the driver world much though.

...I've had that as my profile pic for half a decade....


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Vanatu V2 is a solid well done watch, really happy with mine. Not a bad choice.
The Glycine will wear a bit smaller. They are a very nice watch at the current price point IMHO. Can't go wrong there either.

I can't speak to Pantor in comparison.



Chirv said:


> Regarding Glycines, my internal debate right now is do I save for a combat sub from Ms. Gooroo, preorder a Pantor Sealion, or get a Helm Vanatu? Has anyone gotten an offer accepted for the combat sub and at what price? Opinions? Here's the link for the Sea Lion.
> https://www.pantorwatches.com/collections/pre-order-sealion/
> 
> ...I've had that as my profile pic for half a decade....


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

$2720. after coupon code "SEIK20" on pre order. (Fall 2017 delivery)
https://mimosjewelry.com/products/sla017









$800. after code (Fall 2017 delivery)
https://mimosjewelry.com/products/sbp051









$640. after code (Fall 2017 delivery)
https://mimosjewelry.com/products/spb053


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Chirv said:


> Speaking quality/price wise, I'd say the Deep Blue 1000 takes the cake over the Spinnaker due to, like you said, the crystal, wr rating, and better movement. I might consider replacing the crystal for sapphire sometime down the line. For the looks/price, I know which one I'm getting  and I've never heard of Spinnaker either until now. Haven't been in the driver world much though.
> 
> ...I've had that as my profile pic for half a decade....


Deep Blue is an even better value if you wait for the quarterly 40% coupons.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

CMA22inc said:


> Vanatu V2 is a solid well done watch, really happy with mine. Not a bad choice.
> The Glycine will wear a bit smaller. They are a very nice watch at the current price point IMHO. Can't go wrong there either.
> 
> I can't speak to Pantor in comparison.


Hoping the Glycines don't sell out until I can scrape up the funds to get one, maybe as a grad present to myself. Definitely want to cop one before the Invicta spurned liquidation ends. As much as I love the vanatu (almost more than the Glycines), it's the most accessible at the current price of the three, so my order right now is Spinnaker -> Glycine -> Vanatu.

...I've had that as my profile pic for half a decade....


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Strmwatch said:


> Deep Blue is an even better value if you wait for the quarterly 40% coupons.


These coupons come via email newsletters? Maybe I will wait it out then. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ojibway Bob said:


> These coupons come via email newsletters? Maybe I will wait it out then. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Also Stan (owner of Deep Blue) often creates a thread on WUS to notify everyone as well. Not always but usually.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Ojibway Bob said:


> These coupons come via email newsletters? Maybe I will wait it out then. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


The 40% off coupon code "CYBER" is still active.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Now, do these codes work on all the International sites? or just the main site. Maybe I just try it out? lol



jmarkpatton said:


> The 40% off coupon code "CYBER" is still active.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah just try it out. I only use the US site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I just tried on the Canadian site. no workie....



jmarkpatton said:


> Yeah just try it out. I only use the US site.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Works for me on Deep Blue US site.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

New Revue Thommen sale going on at Gemnation. Seems to be some pretty descent deals going on. Of particular note, this GMT diver with black bezel (yes, a Roley homage) for $488.25 after 7% BeFrugal cash back: Revue Thommen Diver GMT Men's Watch Model: 17572.2137 (which, for whatever reason, is several hundred less than the Coke and Pepsi bezel models).


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

Upscaletime (eBay = clearinghousesales) has a nice, full lume dial, Fortis B-42 diver/official cosmonaut on sale on their eBay store for $599. This is significantly lower than any other price I've seen.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Fortis-B-42-W...%3A164d06a415b0a99bf5141a98fffd7f9c%7Ciid%3A3

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Fortis-B-42-W...%3A164d06a415b0a99bf5141a98fffd7f9c%7Ciid%3A3

Sorry if my links don't work ?


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I just tried on the Canadian site. no workie....


The deep blue on massdrop is 50% off.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> New Revue Thommen sale going on at Gemnation. Seems to be some pretty descent deals going on. Of particular note, this GMT diver with black bezel (yes, a Roley homage) for $488.25 after 7% BeFrugal cash back: Revue Thommen Diver GMT Men's Watch Model: 17572.2137 (which, for whatever reason, is several hundred less than the Coke and Pepsi bezel models).


I'd call them better than decent. Airspeed chrono with Valjoux 7750 for under $600 after rebate.

And those Airspeed day-dates look great, likely have ETA2824s or Sellita SW200s in them, and would be about $395 for the bracelet models after rebate.

Men's Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Ya I know thanks. Someone was posting about a code that gives you a better deal from time to time. I thought this was the deal they we referring to. now this is or Tisell...that is my question. Starting to go stir crazy on the Tisell wait. This might be a bit to spory for me thou.
Anyways thanks again. I thought I was going batty lol



abujordan said:


> The deep blue on massdrop is 50% off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Chirv said:


> It's an automatic bi-directional. People were asking the same question a few months back. Someone figured out exactly which ETA they used (or clone) but I'm not sure, too new to know my movements that well - or care.
> 
> ...I've had that as my profile pic for half a decade....


The basic Bulova A-15 in the link has a Sellita SW200, according to some (I haven't opened mine up). The limited edition with the much more readable vintage style dial is supposed to have an ETA 2824.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Another eBay coupon using PayPal $15 off $75 ends at 18:00 !
CFLASHMARCH15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Uatu said:


> Upscaletime (eBay = clearinghousesales) has a nice, full lume dial, Fortis B-42 diver/official cosmonaut on sale on their eBay store for $599. This is significantly lower than any other price I've seen.
> 
> Fortis B-42 White Diver Men's Watch Automatic 647.11.42.Si05 Retail 1850 | eBay
> 
> ...


They have nice prices on all their Fortis stock right now. I like this very legible one at 40mm:


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Another eBay coupon using PayPal $15 off $75 ends at 18:00 !
> CFLASHMARCH15
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This code is already exhausted according to SD.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Spinnaker cahill $130 via massdrop

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/spinna...ontent=1490711542617.411783850420540430278543


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Uatu said:


> Upscaletime (eBay = clearinghousesales) has a nice, full lume dial, Fortis B-42 diver/official cosmonaut on sale on their eBay store for $599. This is significantly lower than any other price I've seen.
> 
> Fortis B-42 White Diver Men's Watch Automatic 647.11.42.Si05 Retail 1850
> 
> ...


Wow,this is the one I was eyeballing for some time, if only it came on a bracelet....

But what seems like even a better deal is the titanium on braclet for $699, I am so torn between the two :

Fortis Official Cosmonauts Automatic Men's Swiss Watch Titanium 647.27.11 | eBay


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

monza06 said:


> Fortis Official Cosmonauts Automatic Men's Swiss Watch Titanium 647.27.11 | eBay


Well spotted! I was kicking myself last time one came up at this price and I didn't jump on it.

I didn't think to check their ebay store. The one on the Upscale Time website is still $1k.


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

Ernest Jones.co.uk has a half price sale, including the SRP527 for £140

Seiko men's stainless steel bracelet watch Â - Ernest Jones


----------



## SalesD (Oct 3, 2011)

Keefy said:


> Ernest Jones.co.uk has a half price sale, including the SRP527 for £140
> 
> That is a great price, if I had not purchased 3 watches in the last month I would get it.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

monza06 said:


> Wow,this is the one I was eyeballing for some time, if only it came on a bracelet....
> 
> But what seems like even a better deal is the titanium on braclet for $699, I am so torn between the two :
> 
> Fortis Official Cosmonauts Automatic Men's Swiss Watch Titanium 647.27.11 | eBay


heck! I'm trying to save. Then you show me Fortis sales like this!!


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Not a "typical" deal but in case any of you guys are still lusting after the Kontikis of yore, there is one for sale here on this forum. I am in no way affiliated with this seller but thought some of you might be interested, especially given the fact that the price is the same as I bought it myself during the Kontiki craziness (that was $549 from Joma back then).

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-eterna-kontiki-black-dial-yellow-triangle-4171402.html

The seller mentions that the color is yellow - but I don't think that Eterna ever had a yellow one, so this must be the Orange one.









Cheers.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Glycine Combat Sub for $399.

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Smokin! Thanks!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

10% eBay bucks offer is active.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> 10% eBay bucks offer is active.


I haven't qualified for one of these in a long time. I bet it's because my Ebay Bucks balance is negative. I had a return or something that caused it to be negative. Guess I'll have to buy something!


----------



## maj13 (Mar 8, 2006)

Any suggestions on how to 'encourage' ebay to send the eBay bucks offer? I've enabled the promotions notification email option, have a positive eBay bucks balance, and make regular purchases? What else to do?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

maj13 said:


> Any suggestions on how to 'encourage' ebay to send the eBay bucks offer? I've enabled the promotions notification email option, have a positive eBay bucks balance, and make regular purchases? What else to do?


I got a notification for the recent 8% promo but not this one and I have a small balance. Oh well.

The 10% promo has terms: Minimum purchase is $50, maximum ebucks payout is 100 bucks. Smaller rebates (6 or 8%) apply to purchases smaller than $50.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> 10% eBay bucks offer is active.


And remember too the 20% off promotion is still valid thru today with certain sellers so you get double bonuses from eBay 1.2% back from befrugal so really 30% savings if you buy a watch. Only seller I see that has watches is AreaTrend but they are legit and a decent company to work with. Some deals to be had for sure


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

SALE8 for 8% this week on Creationwatches.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

City74 said:


> And remember too the 20% off promotion is still valid thru today with certain sellers so you get double bonuses from eBay 1.2% back from befrugal so really 30% savings if you buy a watch. Only seller I see that has watches is AreaTrend but they are legit and a decent company to work with. Some deals to be had for sure


C20SPRING? I thought it ended 3/27th?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRANCE (Mar 2, 2017)

Before I pull the trigger on an Airman 18 is there any other pricey watches on big sales I should know about like those Fortis mentioned a few pages back :O


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

maj13 said:


> Any suggestions on how to 'encourage' ebay to send the eBay bucks offer? I've enabled the promotions notification email option, have a positive eBay bucks balance, and make regular purchases? What else to do?


I usually get my offers from the front page of eBay on the desktop version.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> C20SPRING? I thought it ended 3/27th?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got a message it was extended til 3/29


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's a Hamilton I've never seen in the sales mix before ... Ashford has the Khaki Navy Below Zero 1000m automatic dive watch, model H78515333, for $589 with coupon code 'AFFNAVY589'

Be Frugal or Giving Assistant rebate would take it to $553.66. That's about $300 better than the next-best price I see.

Hamilton H78515333 Watch , watches

The small-wristed should note the 46mm case size and, more importantly, the 55mm lug-to-lug. What do you want from a watch with 1000m water resistance, though?


----------



## feltharg01 (Jun 28, 2015)

I remember paying 400 for the white gave subzero ať ashford.

But Yeah, still a good deal



WorthTheWrist said:


> Here's a Hamilton I've never seen in the sales mix before ... Ashford has the Khaki Navy Below Zero 1000m automatic dive watch, model H78515333, for $589 with coupon code 'AFFNAVY589'
> 
> Be Frugal or Giving Assistant rebate would take it to $553.66. That's about $300 better than the next-best price I see.
> 
> ...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Speaking of Fortis deals....if the color scheme works for you, here's a ridonkulous price on this Aeromaster Dawn Day/Date; nets out to $490.58 on GroupOn (of all places) after their 10% off code of "SALE3" and another 9% Ebates cash back: https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-fo...l_option=acdf3a56-0284-11e7-8710-00259069d868


----------



## maj13 (Mar 8, 2006)

Can anybody confirm that the code still works? Anyone successfully used it since 3/27?



City74 said:


> I got a message it was extended til 3/29


----------



## maj13 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks-- I've not seen this before but will be on the lookout for it.



Minitron said:


> I usually get my offers from the front page of eBay on the desktop version.


----------



## tguerin18 (Apr 2, 2008)

I really liked the looks of this on Amazon and decided that for $59 it's worth trying out.








300m WR, Miyota quartz chrono movement.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

"Daily Deal" on the bay for a pretty good looking Citizen Eco-Drive Chronograph. $100 gets you a solid link/end link bracelet, eco drive movement and Stainless case. Not bad.










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Eco...-/302178806833?_trkparms=5373:0|5374:Featured

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

Just picked this up from Earnest Jones £99, I think this a pretty good price for the U.K.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maj13 (Mar 8, 2006)

Been waffling on this lately and figure maybe there's someone else who might want it more than I do. Amazon Warehouse has one of these for $519, which is not bad for an auto chrono.
Hamilton Men's H32616553 Jazzmaster Silver-Dial Watch with Brown Band


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

maj13 said:


> Been waffling on this lately and figure maybe there's someone else who might want it more than I do. Amazon Warehouse has one of these for $519, which is not bad for an auto chrono.
> *Hamilton Men's H32616553 Jazzmaster Silver-Dial Watch with Brown Band*


There were a few decent deals on Hamilton chronos there the last time I looked.

This one is $441.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

OfficerCamp said:


> "Daily Deal" on the bay for a pretty good looking Citizen Eco-Drive Chronograph. $100 gets you a solid link/end link bracelet, eco drive movement and Stainless case. Not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tempting. If this wouldn't be the fifth watch this month, I would buy this.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

feltharg01 said:


> I remember paying 400 for the white gave subzero ať ashford.
> 
> But Yeah, still a good deal


42mm version though, right?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> 42mm version though, right?


I think you're correct; however, moot point....unfortunately, this big boy's gone already.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

yes, you are correct. i didnt know there is more than 50 percent retail diff between those two (42 vs 46)...
insanely well built watch tho.
Hamilton H78555353 , watches
Hamilton H78515333 Watch , watches

so, arithmetically, the black one was even better deal than the white 42mm one 



Robotaz said:


> 42mm version though, right?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

tguerin18 said:


> I really liked the looks of this on Amazon and decided that for $59 it's worth trying out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fine and if it's SS it's a bargain. Too bad they don't ship to Europe. If anyone wants to bring me one though...


----------



## tguerin18 (Apr 2, 2008)

cuica said:


> Looks fine and if it's SS it's a bargain. Too bad they don't ship to Europe. If anyone wants to bring me one though...


I hope so, too! It was very hard to tell from the description. I'll let you know once it arrives.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

tguerin18 said:


> I hope so, too! It was very hard to tell from the description. I'll let you know once it arrives.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Looking forward for your review.


----------



## Travv801 (Mar 14, 2017)

OfficerCamp said:


> "Daily Deal" on the bay for a pretty good looking Citizen Eco-Drive Chronograph. $100 gets you a solid link/end link bracelet, eco drive movement and Stainless case. Not bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Doesn't seem too bad, but it reminds me of the casio ef503d-7a. Now to decide between the two...


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

New sne109 on ebay

Seiko Solar Diver's Watch | eBay

If I didn't have my eye on an skx I would have bought this!


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Glycine Combat Sub for $399.
> 
> JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


Any comments on this one.....peeks my interests


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

thedius said:


> Not a "typical" deal but in case any of you guys are still lusting after the Kontikis of yore, there is one for sale here on this forum. I am in no way affiliated with this seller but thought some of you might be interested, especially given the fact that the price is the same as I bought it myself during the Kontiki craziness (that was $549 from Joma back then).
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-eterna-kontiki-black-dial-yellow-triangle-4171402.html
> 
> ...


Lots of straps included.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

tguerin18 said:


> I really liked the looks of this on Amazon and decided that for $59 it's worth trying out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it were a mecha quartz I'd be all over it even for a lot more moola. What's the price difference between mecha quartz and standard quartz chronograph movements? Is it a big step up?

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sampsonti said:


> Any comments on this one.....peeks my interests


I've owned it a few times. Good quality, ETA 2824-2, wears smaller than you'd think, likely due to the bezel and PVD treatment. Bad low light visibility. Tinting the lume dark gray pretty much makes it useless. But it looks cool, which I think is the main goal of this design. That's the lowest price I've ever seen it advertised for.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JR Terrascope on bracelet for $699 with code AFFTERRAS699 + 6% cashback makes it $657. How does that compare with previous sales?

JeanRichard Terrascope 60500-11-201-11A Men's Watch , watches


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)

Sampsonti said:


> Any comments on this one.....peeks my interests


I bought one for ~$365 from Evine last month and really like it.
It definitely wears smaller than the advertized 42mm, probably more like 40-41mm.
And the lume is terrible and I find it very hard to tell time in low light, impossible in darkness.
But I like the looks of it and am happy with the purchase.
Quality seems good, wish maybe it had orange hands.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

RyanD said:


> JR Terrascope on bracelet for $699 with code AFFTERRAS699 + 6% cashback makes it $657. How does that compare with previous sales?
> 
> JeanRichard Terrascope 60500-11-201-11A Men's Watch , watches


If I remember correctly, some Terra's were $599 w/6% cash back. 
Those were mostly leather strap options.. so that seems to be a good price for the bracelet version.
Also depends if you were one of the lucky ones that caught the 20% coupon on top of that.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Someone asked a couple days ago if the current $499 Massdrop price on Glycine Double Twelves was a good one, but I never saw an answer on here. I'm interested in those as well. So is it? Thanks.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

eBay seller has this different but kinda cool Seiko 5 military watch in blue camo for $116 after 10% eBay bucks. 42mm, 4r36 movement and on a bracelet, but a strange dial number set up. The brown version is also available for a little more money. It's not my style but I was not familiar with this one before today and figured someone might like it. Pretty good specs for the money. I don't know the seller but feedback is good and it's eBay and PayPal, you will eventually get your money back if you're not happy.

SEIKO 5 SPORTS AUTOMATIC / HAND WINDING BLUE CAMOUFLAGE WATCH SRP223 SRP223K1 | eBay

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-47E5-99A6-EA71D01F06A4_zps8g4owrcp.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

tanksndudes said:


> Someone asked a couple days ago if the current $499 Massdrop price on Glycine Double Twelves was a good one, but I never saw an answer on here. I'm interested in those as well. So is it? Thanks.


I saw the black sold at $399 last BF. Yet, I think $499 is quite a good deal, though not best.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just got this for only $82.03 after some discount they applied automatically.










I hope you know a better discount code though but I'm happy at price right now.

Right in my 44mm sweet spot. Lots of other quartz and automatic Gigandets to choose from.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Watches503 said:


> Just got this for only $82.03 after some discount they applied automatically.
> 
> I hope you know a better discount code though but I'm happy at price right now.
> 
> ...


Man that is one good looking watch. Does anyone know if the bezel turns? It looks like it does but I saw an unboxing video of a similar model on Youtube and the person tried to turn it both directions and it didn't budge. Having a faux diver bezel would be a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

I bought that Gigandet (and another one) while I was in Germany last year for a friend.

I was extremely unimpressed with the finishing and overall quality of the watch. Sure it's sub 100$ but don't expect Seiko/Citizen/Bulova/Casio quality.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

RTea said:


> Man that is one good looking watch. Does anyone know if the bezel turns? It looks like it does but I saw an unboxing video of a similar model on Youtube and the person tried to turn it both directions and it didn't budge. Having a faux diver bezel would be a deal-breaker for me.


Thanks a lot. I'm pretty pumped about it. My friend has this one: 







and his doesn't turn but bezel is aligned.

I never use my bezels unless it's too put them back at 12 o clock when they move but I completely understand why that would be a no-go for many.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up about the non functioning bezel. Deal breaker for me, but it is a nice looking piece.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern has some great prices on Anonimo store display models. These are the Italian made models as opposed to the newer Swiss made models. I grabbed this one before WtW beat me to it. #SilverBlackRed


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

NJrider said:


> I bought one for ~$365 from Evine last month and really like it.
> It definitely wears smaller than the advertized 42mm, probably more like 40-41mm.
> And the lume is terrible and I find it very hard to tell time in low light, impossible in darkness.
> But I like the looks of it and am happy with the purchase.
> Quality seems good, wish maybe it had orange hands.


It's back on Evine for $467.90. It would be $351 with a 25% off coupon.

Glycine Men's 42mm Combat Sub Stealth Swiss Made Automatic Sapphire Crystal NATO Strap Watch


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Touch of Modern has some great prices on Anonimo store display models. These are the Italian made models as opposed to the newer Swiss made models. I grabbed this one before WtW beat me to it. #SilverBlackRed


Wow, what a great price for a flyback chrono. I'm both happy and sad I didn't see this first. I've been wanting one of the older Anonimos for a while. I can't seem to bring myself to pull on any of the $899 ones know a flyback could have been had for a couple hundred more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I grabbed this one before WtW beat me to it. #SilverBlackRed


And a 3,6,9,12 dial - you'll never be forgiven!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Barry S said:


> And a 3,6,9,12 dial - you'll never be forgiven!


You mean 13,06,0:,12, don't you? ?


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

eljay said:


> You mean 13,06,0:,12, don't you?


Exactly! I just didn't want to get into that!

But now that you did ... what were they thinking??? I've never been bothered by cut off numbers before but having double digits just to cut off one of them? That's where I draw the line!


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

RyanD said:


> It's back on Evine for $467.90. It would be $351 with a 25% off coupon.
> 
> Glycine Men's 42mm Combat Sub Stealth Swiss Made Automatic Sapphire Crystal NATO Strap Watch


What is the coupon code?


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Exactly! I just didn't want to get into that!
> 
> But now that you did ... what were they thinking??? I've never been bothered by cut off numbers before but having double digits just to cut off one of them? That's where I draw the line!


Epic Fail Indeed.


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

abujordan said:


> The deep blue on massdrop is 50% off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Wait, that's not a Citizen?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

My $63 Seiko chrono from AreaTrend on the ebay 20% off sale showed up. I'm liking it a lot. At 39mm it's small by chrono standards but I think its classy. The strap is UBER stiff so it's going on a Eulit perlon from Holbens. Can't wait, this is gonna be a nice summer watch


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> Just got this for only $82.03 after some discount they applied automatically.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish this watch was a couple mm smaller! :-(
Looks like it wears large from pics I've seen.. Can anyone confirm?
I have a 7 inch wrist, but I still fear it will be on the larger side.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

thedius said:


> Epic Fail Indeed.


There is an app for that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Touch of Modern has some great prices on Anonimo store display models. These are the Italian made models as opposed to the newer Swiss made models. I grabbed this one before WtW beat me to it. #SilverBlackRed


Hah! That is a beauty. But I join those who would have been bothered by those mutilated numerals.

I find myself not-so-patiently waiting to see if those Fortis models will edge a little lower.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Hah! That is a beauty. But I join those who would have been bothered by those mutilated numerals.


The 3-hand version is definitely less offensive, but the flyback was a much better deal for only $200 more. It also says it is "adjusted in 4-positions". I'll see how much the chopped numbers actually bother me when I get it.

I found this video review of the flyback model. I wasn't sure how the crown guard worked, but that was definitely not my guess. Very cool.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The Android tourbillion from Amazon Warehouse arrived. I can wear 45mm watches depending on the design. 50mm is right out. The ridiculous thickness doesn't help either.

Pretty nice watch if you have a 9" wrist though.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Touch of Modern has some great prices on Anonimo store display models. These are the Italian made models as opposed to the newer Swiss made models. I grabbed this one before WtW beat me to it. #SilverBlackRed


Looks like you scored a SUPER deal at $1099!!

For those who missed out there's a white dial in the FS section: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-anonimo-militare-flyback-chronograph-2016-a-4188106.html

Feel bad for the seller...


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

tguerin18 said:


> I really liked the looks of this on Amazon and decided that for $59 it's worth trying out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let us know what you think when you get it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

So I ordered the orange and red Spinnaker Cahill two nights ago because it was the only color left. Now they secured more of all the color schemes, and I'm second guessing myself. It's just so... Orange. Maybe it'll be nicer in real life, but idk. Is it possible to edit a massdrop order? Opinions on the color? FYI all my non vintage watches are pvd so I'm thinking about the steel, although that gold trim is sexy.









https://www.massdrop.com/buy/spinnaker-cahill-diver-automatic-watch

...I've had that as my profile pic for half a decade....


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

This arrived today. It's actually the second one that I've owned. No plans to part with this one. I love the case work and the feel on the wrist. I need to buy a 24mm Iso for it though.


----------



## joshuajmcdonald (Mar 27, 2015)

From the Amazon $99 deal. Beautiful watch.









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> This arrived today. It's actually the second one that I've owned. No plans to part with this one. I love the case work and the feel on the wrist. I need to buy a 24mm Iso for it though.


Nice! Was it packaged with the bracelet, too?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Swiss Made watch with bracelet for $65 with code DMPLAY65. Not bad looking either.

Calvin Klein Play K2W21Z4N Men's Watch , watches


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Here is my Amazon deal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Nice! Was it packaged with the bracelet, too?


Yes. Bracelet has all plastic and even paper pieces in the clasp for ultimate protection. Watch was in plastic. Unworn. Prefect, like all Hamiltons I've bought from Ashford. And when I say "all", I mean at least ten. Maybe more.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

These are hard to find:



HandyDad said:


> Here's a heads up for those looking to buy the T49893 cream dial military chrono model. Leftlane Sports has an extra 20% off sitewide promo till March 31. Use the coupon code "MAR20" during checkout to apply the discount. Additional 10% via BeFrugal.


*Link*


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Hah! That is a beauty. But I join those who would have been bothered by those mutilated numerals.
> 
> I find myself not-so-patiently waiting to see if those Fortis models will edge a little lower.


I've been away for a half year, when I came to this string, I wondered how many pages I'd have to go back to see a post from you. Was wondering, what is your watch count up to by now?


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

cuevobat said:


> Here is my Amazon deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, I love your signature! I also love that Rolex and Poljot are right next to each other. I'm also a little surprised at how many logos I don't know (I got Omega, Chris Ward, Ball, Bulova, Hammy. I had to look up Mathey-Tissot. The rest have me stumped.)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> I've been away for a half year, when I came to this string, I wondered how many pages I'd have to go back to see a post from you. Was wondering, what is your watch count up to by now?


I just counted for you. 62. Minor league compared to many on WUS in the triple digits. Watch bargain-finding is more a hobby/personality quirk than a mad desire to buy.

And they all get worn, too ... eventually. If something becomes a "museum piece" and is never getting out of the box/drawer, off to Flipsville it goes.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Saw this on Slickdeals

Ashford.com has *Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Automatic Chronograph Watch (search for H71416733) for $672 - $193 w/ promo code SDKHAKI479 = $479. Shipping is free.







*


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks! I needed to make up for my last Hamilton failure. Order placed.



swank said:


> Saw this on Slickdeals
> 
> Ashford.com has *Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Automatic Chronograph Watch (search for H71416733) for $672 - $193 w/ promo code SDKHAKI479 = $479. Shipping is free.
> 
> ...


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

swank said:


> Saw this on Slickdeals
> 
> Ashford.com has *Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Automatic Chronograph Watch (search for H71416733) for $672 - $193 w/ promo code SDKHAKI479 = $479. Shipping is free.
> 
> ...


Uhh, i would have definitely grabbed it if case dia > 42mm. 38mm won't work for me. 
Nice looking piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

w4tchnut said:


> Uhh, i would have definitely grabbed it if case dia > 42mm. 38mm won't work for me.
> Nice looking piece.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the other hand it's refreshing to see a V7750 in a 38mm case for which it was (presumably) originally designed. There are _plenty_ of options above 40mm!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Chirv said:


> So I ordered the orange and red Spinnaker Cahill two nights ago because it was the only color left. Now they secured more of all the color schemes, and I'm second guessing myself. It's just so... Orange. Maybe it'll be nicer in real life, but idk. Is it possible to edit a massdrop order? Opinions on the color? FYI all my non vintage watches are pvd so I'm thinking about the steel, although that gold trim is sexy.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/spinnaker-cahill-diver-automatic-watch
> 
> ...I've had that as my profile pic for half a decade....


Try calling them if they'll change your order for you. I'd definitely pick the other black-plated over the one with orange accents.


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Ticonderoga said:


> These are hard to find:
> 
> *Link*


Just ordered one of these, good find.

Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Perdendosi said:


> Man, I love your signature! I also love that Rolex and Poljot are right next to each other. I'm also a little surprised at how many logos I don't know (I got Omega, Chris Ward, Ball, Bulova, Hammy. I had to look up Mathey-Tissot. The rest have me stumped.)


Thank you, they are all original vectors done by me. The vectors, not the designs which are from the manufactures. I simplified a lot of the designs so they communicate in a small space without a lot of fussiness.

They are in order: Mathey Tissot(old style logo), Seiko, diver logo, Omega, Christopher Ward (simplified), Rolex, Piljot, Molnija(simplified), Ball, Longines, Vulcain, Favre-Luba, Hellgray, Universal Geneve, Elgin (simplified), Waltham (newer logo), Hamilton, Bulova and Benrus. All of them are working. I am thinking of taking the Benrus off because its not doing well right now and adding Anonimo and my own logo for my own watches.

Speaking of fussy, here is a sneak peak at them:


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Ouch, that's an amazing price. Got mine BNIB for $620 from someone who paid $500 in the crazy October Hamilton madness last year. Never thought it would go this low.

Ah, well. I just wore the Hammy to a black tie event last weekend; that's one of the reasons I bought it. This is as close to a dress watch as I will ever get! I guess it was worth $140 to wear exactly what I wanted to the opening, which I'd been looking forward to all year, my wife and her best friend both agreed it was exactly the right piece for the event, but... man, I guess the Swiss watch market still has some collapsing to do.

And yes, eljay, I agree-- the small size is what makes the watch unique. And it DOES wear just as small as it seems like it would, a really '50s vibe. Also crazy accurate, maybe +2 a day. 

I know I've raved about it a lot over the past couple of weeks, but if you like small auto chronos and you're on a budget, don't hesitate.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

swank said:


> Saw this on Slickdeals
> 
> Ashford.com has *Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Automatic Chronograph Watch (search for H71416733) for $672 - $193 w/ promo code SDKHAKI479 = $479. Shipping is free.
> 
> ...


Fuuuuu

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Here's my $27 Android from the Amazon Warehouse Clearance. This is now officially my best watch deal ever thanks to this @$#&@$ thread!


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Catalyzt said:


> Ouch, that's an amazing price. Got mine BNIB for $620 from someone who paid $500 in the crazy October Hamilton madness last year. Never thought it would go this low.
> 
> Ah, well. I just wore the Hammy to a black tie event last weekend; that's one of the reasons I bought it. This is as close to a dress watch as I will ever get! I guess it was worth $140 to wear exactly what I wanted to the opening, which I'd been looking forward to all year, my wife and her best friend both agreed it was exactly the right piece for the event, but... man, I guess the Swiss watch market still has some collapsing to do.
> 
> ...


This surprises me. I own it also, and find it to wear rather chunky, more like a 40mm. Due to to the long lugs. And the overall thickness plays a part I'm sure.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Sampsonti said:


> Any comments on this one.....peeks my interests


I don't get "Black Ops" style, what am I supposed to be hiding? Can't read half of them and they all probably look like hell when the PVD starts to wear off.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> This arrived today. It's actually the second one that I've owned. No plans to part with this one. I love the case work and the feel on the wrist. I need to buy a 24mm Iso for it though.


Thats a beauty. Congrats ! Just go on Borealis website and use code 10-OFF-PLEASE to save 10% and you'll see more comfortable it is than Isofrane. Easier to buckle on and off too. Or my buddy Alan Latham is selling a 24mm ISO for $70 right here on WUS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> This surprises me. I own it also, and find it to wear rather chunky, more like a 40mm. Due to to the long lugs. And the overall thickness plays a part I'm sure.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I agree..








7 inch wrist







I still love mine though!


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

swank said:


> Saw this on Slickdeals
> 
> Ashford.com has *Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Automatic Chronograph Watch (search for H71416733) for $672 - $193 w/ promo code SDKHAKI479 = $479. Shipping is free.
> 
> ...


Thanks just ordered. Was hoping this went on sale again, and cheaper this time around. Will replace my PE Chrono since I think it's too big. Hopefully the 38mm dia / 15mm thickness isn't too odd.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

hamsterdams said:


> Thanks just ordered. Was hoping this went on sale again, and cheaper this time around. Will replace my PE Chrono since I think it's too big. Hopefully the 38mm dia / 15mm thickness isn't too odd.


$375 on BF if you managed to catch the coupon plus befrugal.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> $375 on BF if you managed to catch the coupon plus befrugal.


Dang, that's crazy cheap. I forgot about befrugal, didn't work on my PE deal for some reason, so I guess my mind just skipped over it. Oh well.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

hamsterdams said:


> Dang, that's crazy cheap. I forgot about befrugal, didn't work on my PE deal for some reason, so I guess my mind just skipped over it. Oh well.


Don't worry, it's still a great deal.. totally worth it! 
Great piece!


----------



## yellowtrace (Nov 28, 2014)

MattFeeder said:


> $375 on BF if you managed to catch the coupon plus befrugal.


Can you elaborate?

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

yellowtrace said:


> Can you elaborate?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


During Ashfords BF sale, there was a 20% off code for a short time.
Also 6% cash back from befrugal.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Jomadeals has the Eterna Royal Kontiki GMT for $1295.


















I've owned it before and it is extremely comfortable on the wrist. The rubber strap is very soft and flexible. It has the really cool Eterna "Spherodrive" in-house movement.

http://www.jomadeals.com/luxury


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

platinumEX said:


> Jomadeals has the Eterna Royal Kontiki GMT for $1295.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In house for under 13 hun... very tempting. How's the lume? Timekeeping on your example?


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

daschlag said:


> In house for under 13 hun... very tempting. How's the lume? Timekeeping on your example?


Lume wasn't bad. Timekeeping was within +6 seconds/day.

Another cool detail is the crown. It features Eterna's 5 bearing logo under crystal.










I only sold it because I bought another somewhat similar PVD watch. I'd love to find a deal on a silver GMT or chrono with bracelet.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

platinumEX said:


> Lume wasn't bad. Timekeeping was within +6 seconds/day.
> 
> Another cool detail is the crown. It features Eterna's 5 bearing logo under crystal.
> 
> ...


Here you go for a silver gmt. I just recently bought this. Great quality piece!

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...mt-auto/H32605151.pid?nid=cpg_cat680064&so=13

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

raheelc said:


> Here you go for a silver gmt. I just recently bought this. Great quality piece!
> 
> http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...mt-auto/H32605151.pid?nid=cpg_cat680064&so=13
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I actually meant the Royal Kontiki but thanks, that is a nice watch.


----------



## Tousie (Dec 3, 2015)

@Chirv: Very easy to edit a massdrop order before it ends. Once you are logged in, click menu on top right and select transactions. Find the one you want and hit edit. Can change quantities or type and click save.


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm not a fan of rectangular watches, but this is a great price and it would be nice to have a vintage inspired hand winder, also I love the Edox brand. $234 from Amazon.







https://www.amazon.com/Edox-72012-A...3?ie=UTF8&qid=1490968468&sr=8-3&keywords=edox


----------



## QuackXP (Aug 7, 2015)

Last night I picked up a Casio AMW330D-1AV from my local target on clearance for $50.









There where a bunch of Casio's on clearance but no MDV106 in stock and no G-Shock's where on clearance.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

Not sure if this is still available (says call to order), but in my quest to find a Damasko below retail I stumbled upon this for $1280 via WatchMann, which seems like a good price for a piece that usually goes for at least $500 more. Too bad it's not really the model I'd like...










https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=DamaskoDC58BlackX

EDIT: Just realized it is pre-owned...however, says it is like new and includes warranty for another year+ so still probably a good deal...


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Stowa has some "exhibition watches" available for 15% off.

https://www.stowa.de/en/Special+watches/


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> Stowa has some "exhibition watches" available for 15% off.
> 
> https://www.stowa.de/en/Special+watches/


Can somebody please go buy this Prodiver Rhodium dial before I do?

https://www.stowa.de/en/Prodiver+Titanium+rhodium+black+special+offer+Basel.htm

Lord have mercy!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Can somebody please go buy this Prodiver Rhodium dial before I do?
> 
> https://www.stowa.de/en/Prodiver+Titanium+rhodium+black+special+offer+Basel.htm
> 
> ...


Looks like someone did...OOS now.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> Thats a beauty. Congrats ! Just go on Borealis website and use code 10-OFF-PLEASE to save 10% and you'll see more comfortable it is than Isofrane. Easier to buckle on and off too. Or my buddy Alan Latham is selling a 24mm ISO for $70 right here on WUS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're the man. I forgot about the Borealis strap. Thanks for taking the time to remind me. Many thanks!

Edit - Order placed! Thanks again!


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Victorinox auto chrono for $399 on Amazon Lightning Deal right now.

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241193 Ambassador Clous De Paris Black Leather Automatic Chronograph Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001B8FXOS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_taa_oDQ3ybQ58E6VE


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

boze said:


> Victorinox auto chrono for $399 on Amazon Lightning Deal right now.
> 
> Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241193 Ambassador Clous De Paris Black Leather Automatic Chronograph Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001B8FXOS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_taa_oDQ3ybQ58E6VE


$20 more than the movement, and nobody is buying? Tough crowd.

MOVEMENT ETA VALGRANGES A07-231, CHRONOGRAPH, LONGINES L696.2, NEW


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> Looks like someone did...OOS now.


Their bauhaus are still in stock but most of their other stuff is OOS, going quick, dang I wanted a type B


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

RyanD said:


> $20 more than the movement, and nobody is buying? Tough crowd.
> 
> MOVEMENT ETA VALGRANGES A07-231, CHRONOGRAPH, LONGINES L696.2, NEW


Its the size....45mm is big. If it was 42 it would be gone


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

A "new" Mido sale going on at Jomashop. I don't follow the brand too closely, but I know that on many an occasion, Joma's "sale" prices are the same as their everyday prices. However, a couple of pieces that stood out for me as potential deals are the All Dial Carbon Fiber 7750 CHRONOMETER chronograph for $895 and Great Wall Chronometer for $499.

All Dial CHRONOMETER Chronograph: http://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m8360-4-d8-9.html

Great Wall CHRONOMETER: http://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m017-631-11-057-00.html


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

Chirv said:


> So I ordered the orange and red Spinnaker Cahill two nights ago because it was the only color left. Now they secured more of all the color schemes, and I'm second guessing myself. It's just so... Orange. Maybe it'll be nicer in real life, but idk. Is it possible to edit a massdrop order? Opinions on the color? FYI all my non vintage watches are pvd so I'm thinking about the steel, although that gold trim is sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted to thank you for the "heads up!" and I picked the same color scheme that you may be changing or have changed!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> A "new" Mido sale going on at Jomashop. I don't follow the brand too closely, but I know that on many an occasion, Joma's "sale" prices are the same as their everyday prices. However, a couple of pieces that stood out for me as potential deals are the All Dial Carbon Fiber 7750 CHRONOMETER chronograph for $895 and Great Wall Chronometer for $499.
> 
> All Dial CHRONOMETER Chronograph: http://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m8360-4-d8-9.html
> 
> Great Wall CHRONOMETER: http://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m017-631-11-057-00.html


That chronograph would be a great deal except for the strap. It looks like that ruins it. Can't be easily replaced and has to be cut to size.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

From Slickdeals... They are quartz, but a good deal.

Edox Men's Les Vauberts Watch $149 + free shipping (several models)
Posted Today by iconian at 03:03 PM

use code *SDVAUBERTS149 to make each **[FONT=arial, sans-serif]$149 + free shipping**

one [ashford.com]
two [ashford.com]
three [ashford.com]
four [ashford.com]







*




**​
[/FONT]


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

For the Australian's here, here's an eBay coupon. Expires 7/APR midnight. Snap shot of the main conditions to consider:


The offer entitles you to 5% off the purchase price (excluding postage costs) when you spend $50 or more in one transaction during the Offer Period, for up to three transactions and up to a maximum discount of $500 per transaction. 
To redeem this offer during the Offer Period, enter the redemption code *CAU5 *into the redemption code box during the checkout process. You must be an eBay.com.au registered member. 
A minimum spend of $50 per transaction applies. 

It's not the best... but better than nothing.

Now, go blow some cash.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> A "new" Mido sale going on at Jomashop. I don't follow the brand too closely, but I know that on many an occasion, Joma's "sale" prices are the same as their everyday prices. However, a couple of pieces that stood out for me as potential deals are the All Dial Carbon Fiber 7750 CHRONOMETER chronograph for $895 and Great Wall Chronometer for $499.
> 
> All Dial CHRONOMETER Chronograph: http://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m8360-4-d8-9.html
> 
> Great Wall CHRONOMETER: http://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m017-631-11-057-00.html


I bought the Great Wall last year when it was on sale for $550. I initially wasn't sure I was going to keep it. Then I unwrapped it and kept it and now it's one of my favorites. My example is dead on accurate easily my most accurate automatic. At two week stretches it stays dead on. I love it.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> A "new" Mido sale going on at Jomashop. I don't follow the brand too closely, but I know that on many an occasion, Joma's "sale" prices are the same as their everyday prices. However, a couple of pieces that stood out for me as potential deals are the All Dial Carbon Fiber 7750 CHRONOMETER chronograph for $895 and Great Wall Chronometer for $499.
> 
> All Dial CHRONOMETER Chronograph: http://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m8360-4-d8-9.html
> 
> Great Wall CHRONOMETER: http://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m017-631-11-057-00.html


Swiss auto , 250.
Chronometer, 200.
Mido, 50.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

It's Florida Keys Time!




The Lido arrived a few days ago, but I only got the bracelet sized this morning. First off, the eBay listing that I purchased it from stated that the case is stainless steel, while the bracelet is titanium. Going by feel, I believe that this is true, as the weight and color would suggest. The satin finish on the case and bracelet match in a way that one would never guess that the two are made of different metals. The only clue that the bracelet is titanium is in how light it feels while putting it on. All the links, including the end links, are solid, and removable, and feel as though they are of a nice sturdiness, even the simple clasp, which can be micro adjusted to 5 increments. My biggest reservation was the case size. The listing said that the diameter is 41mm, and I could not find this at any point on the case. At its narrowest case measurement I got was diagonally from pusher to pusher, and that was 42mm; but seeing as the the case immediately transitions to a crown guard on one side, and similar protrusion on the left, most of the case measures 45mm. In-spite of that, the Lido wears much smaller than these measurements would suggest. The case steps to a bezel with an outer diameter of 39mm, and the l2l is only 47mm, with downward curving lugs; while the height is 15mm, including a convexing crystal. All together, I feel that it somehow fits on my 6.25" wrist, though I do feel that the limit is pushed. Contrary to what 1afc's experience, I had no issues with figuring out the functions on the FKT. Perhaps his was defective, but with mine, the bottom right pusher deactivates the led screens on the dial. One push turns off the bottom dial, two pushes turns both off, and the third turns them back on. Other features include digital day date and month, two time zones, a chrono, alarm, and timer. For $65, I am VERY pleased.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Yet another post that after reading I feel I have fallen a few rungs down the evolutionary ladder.



juderiverman said:


> Swiss auto , 250.
> Chronometer, 200.
> Mido, 50.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks to an earlier post, I just received the Fortis official cosmonauts titanium in the mail today.
Wow what can I say the finish and the AR-coated crystal is one of the best I've seen, the bezel however does have some play. Interested to hear some thoughts from Fortis owners out there whether this is normal.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

uyebsk said:


> Thanks to an earlier post, I just received the Fortis official cosmonauts titanium in the mail today.
> Wow what can I say the finish and the AR-coated crystal is one of the best I've seen, the bezel however does have some play. Interested to hear some thoughts from Fortis owners out there whether this is normal.


Mine apparently arrives in Australia on Monday. I can't wait.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

There's a beautiful couple of manufacture hand-wound dress watches in Ashford's extra-20%-off Clearance section. Armand Nicolet L10. $899 with the coupon code 'XTRA20'; $845 after Giving Assistant rebate (6% over Be Frugal's 5%).

40mm, only 8mm thick, anti-reflective sapphire crystal.

There's sort of a Grand Seiko-ish, "deceptive simplicity" to them, to my eye anyway. The ones on sale are a black dial and gray with two-tone hands and indices, but this photo of a white-dial version shows you what I'm talking about:









Look at those subtle, curving, beautiful applied indices. Look at the lines of the case and lugs. This is clearly cut-above stuff.

About the manufacture, hand-wind movement, from the AN catalog:
_This ultra-thin watch is truly a mechanical wonder featuring the manual winding movement AN710A which is derived from FHF 72, produced in 1960. Underneath the balance wheel the movement is finished with "Perlage" while the bridges are decorated with "Surface Vagues" and gold engravings. Armand Nicolet's expert watchmakers integrated it with the shock absorber Incabloc and made many other modifications so that this masterpiece could achieve modern technical standards._

And another write-up, at Chronolux:

_A celebration of historic calibres, each one features at its heart a hand finished manual winding movement from a small and limited trove of FHF 72 calibres made in 1960. Rediscovered, refurbished, decorated and sympathetically modified in 2014 the vintage movement is complemented by the pure and classic design of the Armand Nicolet L10.

_As the FHF72 was not an original, exclusive movement of theirs, though, is it fair to call these manufacture movement watches?

Armand Nicolet L10 9670A-NR-P670NR1 Men's Limited Edition Watch , watches

Armand Nicolet L10 9670A-GS-P670GR1 Men's Limited Edition Watch , watches


----------



## victor_12 (Jan 25, 2010)

Osteoman said:


> I bought the Great Wall last year when it was on sale for $550. I initially wasn't sure I was going to keep it. Then I unwrapped it and kept it and now it's one of my favorites. My example is dead on accurate easily my most accurate automatic. At two week stretches it stays dead on. I love it.


I wonder what is the length of the bracelet on that Mido? It looks like the regular straps would not fit.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

victor_12 said:


> I wonder what is the length of the bracelet on that Mido? It looks like the regular straps would not fit.


I don't know the proper way to describe this, but the lugs are integrated into the beginning of the bracelet. In other words a normal strap will not work. I would not buy this unless you like the bracelet it's on. I do. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sturmovik (Apr 1, 2017)

Argh! Can't believe I missed that Hamilton sale. Been stalking that watch for ages. So hard to find a decent auto chrono at around 38mm for a decent price.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Gooroo has some good deals ATM:
Combat 7 $250
http://www.ebay.com/itm/332170351292

Combat 7 bracelet $236
http://www.ebay.com/itm/332170354145


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Helm Vanuatu V.3 is currently on presale at 275$. You save shipping if you order now, watches will ship in May 2017.

Only difference this time vs V2 is that they offer a full stainless steel bezel with black markers. Black lumed bezel is still available.

Cheers,

Seb

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

Ebates offering 14% cash back at Kohl's, who also have a site wide 20% off coupon (FF20OFF). Don't have time to browse for specific watch deals but I imagine there might be a few to be had with the combined 34% off.

Edit: forgot to mention, one day only.


----------



## victor_12 (Jan 25, 2010)

Osteoman said:


> I don't know the proper way to describe this, but the lugs are integrated into the beginning of the bracelet. In other words a normal strap will not work. I would not buy this unless you like the bracelet it's on. I do. Hope this helps.


Thanks,
But how long is the bracelet (i like it), my wrist is about 8 inches, what is yours?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> For the Australian's here, here's an eBay coupon. Expires 7/APR midnight. Snap shot of the main conditions to consider:
> 
> 
> The offer entitles you to 5% off the purchase price (excluding postage costs) when you spend $50 or more in one transaction during the Offer Period, for up to three transactions and up to a maximum discount of $500 per transaction.
> ...


Personally, I don't think this is a great deal. There have been several long-running 10% eBay deals lately. Some even over-lapped. They seem to be progressively getting lower. Unless you are getting a good deal, hold out.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> There's a beautiful couple of manufacture hand-wound dress watches in Ashford's extra-20%-off Clearance section. Armand Nicolet L10. $899 with the coupon code 'XTRA20'; $845 after Giving Assistant rebate (6% over Be Frugal's 5%).
> 
> 40mm, only 8mm thick, anti-reflective sapphire crystal.
> 
> ...


Wow, that thing is like a mullet haircut. Business at the front...party 'round the back. Kind of dig it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Techme said:


> Wow, that thing is like a mullet haircut. Business at the front...party 'round the back. Kind of dig it.


How could you not? It's a beautiful watch with a cool movement.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rado automatic for $388 with code DMORIGINAL388. I have owned the same model in a different color. If you like the style, it is definitely worth the price.

Rado Original R12637153 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

nunhgrader said:


> I wanted to thank you for the "heads up!" and I picked the same color scheme that you may be changing or have changed!


No problem, ended up switching to the gold. As much as I don't need another pvd watch, it looked a lot more special than the silver, and my Goshawk has got me covered on black and orange

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

If you are into bronze watches, this might be the ticket for $649. Limited edition of 100 pieces.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...andro-baldieri-enigma-bronzo-automatic-ab1961

More photos and info here:
Alessandro Baldieri | Official Website

Here is a video on the watch by Alessandro. There is something great about hearing him brag about his own hand-painted dials. 





"The *Enigma Bronzo Automatic bas been a long awaited project, as Alessandro wanted to reproduce something that has been lost in the bottom of the ocean for years and practically corroded by water. Alessandro Baldieri decided to make a bronze case from German Bronze and hand paint every single dial to look corroded, so no two dials look alike."*


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-chrono-classic-xls-watch

Victorinox chrono classic for 180$, i would buy if it was smaller.. 45mm :/


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Helm Vanuatu V.3 is currently on presale at 275$. You save shipping if you order now, watches will ship in May 2017.
> 
> Only difference this time vs V2 is that they offer a full stainless steel bezel with black markers. Black lumed bezel is still available.
> 
> ...


Sad I'm missing this for the free ship, it's definitely on my to-get-next list along with a glycine before they sell out. Mini-grail I guess but deals like the Spinnaker and eBay coupons and Etsy steals for vintage watches I can't even wear until I service them keep pushing me back ?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

victor_12 said:


> Thanks,
> But how long is the bracelet (i like it), my wrist is about 8 inches, what is yours?


I have a 7 inch wrist. I believe I removed 2 links but I will look in the box today to double check and let you know for sure.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

victor_12 said:


> Thanks,
> But how long is the bracelet (i like it), my wrist is about 8 inches, what is yours?


OK I checked my box. I have a 7 inch wrist and I removed two full links and two half links and I wear mine tight. There is easily enough bracelet for an 8 inch wrist imho, even if worn loose.

Hope this helps


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

yoginasser said:


> It's Florida Keys Time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$65? Was that a "make an offer" price?

I have one of those, but IIRC it was sold as being 100% titanium. I wonder if there was more than one version?


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Wtachguru on ebay has this Glycine for 249:

Glycine Men's 3943.19AT.TB2 Combat 7 Vintage Automatic Nylon Green Strap Watch | eBay


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

I missed the boat on the Combat 7, now they got some deals again.
Dammit the temptation is strong

Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

thechin said:


> Wtachguru on ebay has this Glycine for 249:
> 
> Glycine Men's 3943.19AT.TB2 Combat 7 Vintage Automatic Nylon Green Strap Watch | eBay


Acrylic crystal for those who care!


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

They seem to have nice looking dress watches use code NOTAJOKE for 50% off


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks to the 2 PM's that corrected my spelling in another post so...this one piqued my interest too...deal or not a deal: 
Glycine Incursore Automatic Stainless Steel Mens Strap Swiss Watch Calendar 3874.19 LB9B for $329
https://www.amazon.com/Glycine-Incu...1&keywords=incursore&refinements=p_89:Glycine


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Elkins45 said:


> $65? Was that a "make an offer" price?
> 
> I have one of those, but IIRC it was sold as being 100% titanium. I wonder if there was more than one version?


To quote my own post: here's what the current ad says:


*CASE AND BRACELET DESIGN & FEATURES:


Solid Titanium Case
Screw Back Case
Anti-Reflective Coated Sapphire Glass Crystal
100 meters (330 feet) Water Resistant
Solid Titanium Bracelet with double locking Push Button tri-fold buckle
*


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Not sure how people feel about helgray watches but the Silverstone line is 33% off

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Not sure how people feel about helgray watches but the Silverstone line is 33% off
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I have always liked that watch....they blue is my fav


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Sampsonti said:


> Thanks to the 2 PM's that corrected my spelling in another post so...this one piqued my interest too...deal or not a deal:
> *Glycine Incursore Automatic Stainless Steel Mens Strap Swiss Watch Calendar 3874.19 LB9B for $329*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Glycine-Incu...1&keywords=incursore&refinements=p_89:Glycine


Watchgoroo has a 44mm brown faced Incursore for $299, but it's not a bad price.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Techme said:


> Personally, I don't think this is a great deal. There have been several long-running 10% eBay deals lately. Some even over-lapped. They seem to be progressively getting lower. Unless you are getting a good deal, hold out.


I agree. But sometimes you can't wait! So, better than nothing!


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I wonder if you can stack the $20 off email sign up with the sale? Makes it seem like a better deal.



City74 said:


> I have always liked that watch....they blue is my fav


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Helm Vanuatu V.3 is currently on presale at 275$. You save shipping if you order now, watches will ship in May 2017.
> 
> Only difference this time vs V2 is that they offer a full stainless steel bezel with black markers. Black lumed bezel is still available.
> 
> ...


*LINK HERE*

Excellent specs for the price. Looks awesome too! It has a bit of Sinn going on with the hands but looks beautiful in its own way too.
I'm seriously considering it but I already have too many divers haha

They are very transparent and open about the specs in their offering. Never seen this much of details in the specs before. That alone is more than enough for me to recognize them as a respectable brand, and wear their watch with pride.


----------



## victor_12 (Jan 25, 2010)

Osteoman said:


> OK I checked my box. I have a 7 inch wrist and I removed two full links and two half links and I wear mine tight. There is easily enough bracelet for an 8 inch wrist imho, even if worn loose.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks a lot
-Victor


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

Could not resist. Ordered one. This will be my second Glycine.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

This deal was posted a few days ago but the eBay seller clearinghousesales still has the Fortis Spacematic for $529. Good price for an ETA Calibre 2836-2 mvmt, 40mm and sapphire. Sadly, I missed the Titanium Cosmonaut. Congrats to those that picked one of these up, great deal on a nice watch.

Fortis Spacematic Pilot Day/Date Men's Watch Automatic 623.10.71.L10 | eBay

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-419F-8F8E-1B04C22A3E3A_zpssvsptuei.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Great price on that Combat 7 Vintage. Bought mine gently used for $300 a while back. My favorite field watch!









8 inch wrist btw.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up. That's the one detail not mentioned in the posting


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

whywhysee said:


> Great price on that Combat 7 Vintage. Bought mine gently used for $300 a while back. My favorite field watch!
> 
> 8 inch wrist btw.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


Thanks for postings the pictures. I ordered the same one. I want to use it while on vacation and don't mind getting the watch wet or for light sports activities.

I also want to get the "golden eye" but that is still over $400 from Watchgooroo.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> BAM!!! I like that!


Thanks Mac! After the Cocktail Time, and the Florida Keys Time, I wonder if I can find another interesting watch with the word Time in its name. Please send your suggestions my way. 



Elkins45 said:


> $65? Was that a "make an offer" price?
> 
> I have one of those, but IIRC it was sold as being 100% titanium. I wonder if there was more than one version?


It was a combination of a best offer price, the seller accepted $80 plus $2 and change in shipping, plus a $15 eBay coupon, plus an eBay Bucks CS.
Regarding the titanium comment, I was responding to 1afc when he said "For those interested in this watch please note that the item description says it is a solid titanium case and the actual back of the watch says its ALL TITANIUM. 
Only problem is that it's not. The case and back are stainless AFAIK but definitely not Ti.
Watch weighs around 126gr."
His impression was based on the weight of the case, as well as the polished finish on some parts of it; though, according to my understanding, the weight of the case can be more influenced by the degree to which the material of the case is relieved during the machining process than it would be by using steel as opposed to Ti. Taking bicycles as an example, some ultra light steel tube sets can weigh less than a heavier gauge, or larger diameter, titanium tube sets. So, the Lido case still may very well be made of Ti, just not very hollowed out from the inside. Also, Ti can be brought to a mirror polish, so it not being all grey in color is not proof that it is steel. Personally, I couldn't care less! It's a beautiful watch, at a killer price. Isn't that what this thread is all about?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

I think this is a deal, depending on the movement inside, $571.50 at Azfinetime


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Guanqin GJ16034* Seiko NH36A automatic, leather on deployment clasp *$60.15* with Coupon Code "*GBWATCH*"











*Guanqin GQ13007* Miyota quartz, small second, sapphire, 100M WR * $14.80* with coupon code "*GBWATCH*"


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Here's a nice 200M Citizen Eco-Drive for $67
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-stainless-steel-case-eco-drive-movement.html


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> *Guanqin GJ16034* Seiko NH36A automatic, leather on deployment clasp *$60.15* with Coupon Code "*GBWATCH*"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice niche market. Seiko heart in Longines dress.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

juderiverman said:


> Nice niche market. Seiko heart in Longines dress.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


To me these are nothing but shill posts showing the same $15 junk from ali express over and over again.....


----------



## chambrenoire (Jan 23, 2016)

Almost like a bot..


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Gentlemen, I believe we've already had this conversation a few pages back and the general consensus was that ALL deals (not matter how expensive or inexpensive) belong to this thread. 

So let's move on please and not waste several more pages on this subject again...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

chambrenoire said:


> Almost like a bot..


Not hard to discover for yourself that HoustonReal is real. Unlike you, he is a long-time contributor to this forum. Move along please.

My $.02


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

mannal said:


> Not hard to discover for yourself that HoustonReal is real. Unlike you, he is a long-time contributor to this forum. Move along please.
> 
> My $.02


Right on.

I actually search for "highly affordable" watches to post here because I know there are a lot of members who have tons of commitments and can spend very little on their watch passion.

It's funny how we tend to see others based on how we see ourselves. I appreciate any posted deals. It's helpful, and it's fun.


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

mannal said:


> Not hard to discover for yourself that HoustonReal is real. Unlike you, he is a long-time contributor to this forum. Move along please.
> 
> My $.02


AGREE


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

I had one and for the price its a nice piece.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

mannal said:


> Not hard to discover for yourself that HoustonReal is real. Unlike you, he is a long-time contributor to this forum. Move along please.
> 
> My $.02


Idon't care about the price of the deal as long as it IS a deal, but something that costs $15 every day of the year is NOT a deal, that's what it costs at MOST...
Once a poster came in this thread and showed a picture of a turd and said that these are the "deals" we're showing here and every time I see those ali express specials, I'm thinking 'damn, that guy was right'.....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

thechin said:


> Idon't care about the price of the deal as long as it IS a deal, but something that costs $15 every day of the year is NOT a deal, .


+1

Or maybe we should have a thread for inexpensive good looking watches from Ali.....
Or Ebay (actually i thought there was a thread like that). That way if someone wants to promote an interesting find it can be done without the presumption that it is a deal.

If this was a one off occurrence with a notification once or twice a year it would not be a problem on the "heads up" thread. But it is a weekly if not more frequent posting theme.

I really deseves its own thread in my opinion.When those items $15 go on sale for $10.....now we have a deal that should be posted here.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Right on.
> 
> I actually search for "highly affordable" watches to post here because I know there are a lot of members who have tons of commitments and can spend very little on their watch passion.
> 
> It's funny how we tend to see others based on how we see ourselves. I appreciate any posted deals. It's helpful, and it's fun.


Why don't you come back after you get your post count up and then maybe you'll have some credibility around here!



valuewatchguy said:


> +1
> 
> Or maybe we should have a thread for inexpensive good looking watches from Ali.....
> Or Ebay (actually i thought there was a thread like that). That way if someone wants to promote an interesting find it can be done without the presumption that it is a deal.
> ...


I think it has already been done:

*20 dollars or less, let's see them!*

My gripe is when folks post deals with no pics, but hey, that's me.

If everyone just posted a deal, this thread would take a lot less time to check every day.

As for my own habits, I try to always post a deal whenever I have a side comment, so here it is:

The Timex Expedition with the "Breitling looking" gnurled case is quite hard to come by.

For those in the EU, here is a chance to score one in black for about 100 Euros:

LINK (& don't forget your Google translate add-on, page is in Polski)


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh, and it looks like they have one left in black dial/silver case & green strap for about 90 Euros:

LINK


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

thechin said:


> Idon't care about the price of the deal as long as it IS a deal, but something that costs $15 every day of the year is NOT a deal, that's what it costs at MOST...
> Once a poster came in this thread and showed a picture of a turd and said that these are the "deals" we're showing here and every time I see those ali express specials, I'm thinking 'damn, that guy was right'.....


$15 can't buy a seiko heart, let alone the Longines dress, which includes the sapphire glass. Seiko 5 is priced at $50. This thing priced at $65 is definitely not a hoax.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> If you are into bronze watches, this might be the ticket for $649. Limited edition of 100 pieces.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...andro-baldieri-enigma-bronzo-automatic-ab1961
> 
> ...


I ordered one. With cash back, it was just over $600. That seems to be on the low end for a solid bronze watch.

Maybe it was a bad move, but I want to see this dial that he's so proud of.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

juderiverman said:


> $15 can't buy a seiko heart, let alone the Longines dress, which includes the sapphire glass. Seiko 5 is priced at $50. This thing priced at $65 is definitely not a hoax.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


The NH36A movement alone is $52. Nothing wrong with that watch for $65.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-SII-N...e-amp-Day-at-3-White-Date-Wheel-/172366597826


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> +1
> 
> Or maybe we should have a thread for inexpensive good looking watches from Ali.....
> Or Ebay (actually i thought there was a thread like that). That way if someone wants to promote an interesting find it can be done without the presumption that it is a deal.
> ...


A reference thread is really a good idea. Set the bar. Say, kontiki at $500, turtle at $300.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

RyanD said:


> I ordered one. With cash back, it was just over $600. That seems to be on the low end for a solid bronze watch.
> 
> Maybe it was a bad move, but I want to see this dial that he's so proud of.


I like the look of the watch, but to big for me. For some reason watch companies seem to think that bronze and brass watches need to be big.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Rogco said:


> I like the look of the watch, but to big for me. For some reason watch companies seem to think that bronze and brass watches need to be big.


There are plenty brands out that that have them in 42mm.

Armida and Steinhart are two examples.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rogco said:


> I like the look of the watch, but to big for me. For some reason watch companies seem to think that bronze and brass watches need to be big.


With the 10mm thickness and curved lugs, I'm hoping it will wear small. I have some 45mm watches that are quite comfortable.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

My Seiko Sarg 011 from the eBay coupon sale from last month, finally arrived.

Strangely, the strap was installed reversed ?

The strap is not bad, but I put it on a leather NATO for now.









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> With the 10mm thickness and curved lugs, I'm hoping it will wear small. I have some 45mm watches that are quite comfortable.


Looking forward to hearing your thoughts.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## maj13 (Mar 8, 2006)

I recently got a SARB065 via eBay coupon sale, and the strap was also reversed. Folks over in the Seiko & Citizen forum tell me that's how it's supposed to me on that watch-- the reasoning being that it would help hide the end of the strap on a dressier watch watch like the Cocktail Time. If that's the case, I'm not sure why yours was also reversed, as the SARG is definitely not a dress watch ;-).



EL_GEEk said:


> My Seiko Sarg 011 from the eBay coupon sale from last month, finally arrived.
> 
> Strangely, the strap was installed reversed 樂


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> My Seiko Sarg 011 from the eBay coupon sale from last month, finally arrived.
> 
> Strangely, the strap was installed reversed
> 
> ...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Learn something new everyday. Thanks fellas. 


maj13 said:


> I recently got a SARB065 via eBay coupon sale, and the strap was also reversed. Folks over in the Seiko & Citizen forum tell me that's how it's supposed to me on that watch-- the reasoning being that it would help hide the end of the strap on a dressier watch watch like the Cocktail Time. If that's the case, I'm not sure why yours was also reversed, as the SARG is definitely not a dress watch ;-).





OfficerCamp said:


> Strangely that's how it's supposed to be worn! I thought the same thing when I had mine.


Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> I ordered one. With cash back, it was just over $600. That seems to be on the low end for a solid bronze watch.
> 
> Maybe it was a bad move, but I want to see this dial that he's so proud of.


Credit card cash back, or "cash back site" cash back?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

thechin said:


> To me these are nothing but shill posts showing the same $15 junk from ali express over and over again.....


Please tell me where I can get a Seiko NH36A (4R36) watch for $15?

Also, Gearbest already had a great deal on that quartz watch, which goes for around $27 and up on Ali Express, but I just found a new 16% off coupon code for watches that lowered the price even further. I thought that was the purpose of this thread?

Where are all these $15 Ali watches you see that have stainless steel, 100M WR cases, with sapphire crystals?

The coupon code "*GBWATCH*" is good for *16% off* on all non-sale watches on Gearbest.com. If an item listing already has *a round orange "XX% OFF" sticker*, then the coupon code doesn't work. Instead of explaining this last night, I just posted two of the better bargains (IMHO).


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Reactor Gryphon in Urban Camo on eBay for $227. Unique lume on these with a combination of Superluminova and Tritium. Very tool like and tacticool but normal sized at 42mm.

Reactor Watch Gryphon - Urban Camo w/ Black Rubber Strap #73825 | eBay

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4DC9-B48E-7F52111085B3_zpsuko2uhtl.gif.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

chambrenoire said:


> Almost like a bot..


I have more posts in a week than you have made in over a year on WUS. I use my real photo for my profile pic, and you can easily find me on Facebook. I am very transparent here, almost like the *opposite *of a bot.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

RyanD said:


> The NH36A movement alone is $52. Nothing wrong with that watch for $65.
> 
> Seiko (SII) NH36 / NH36A Automatic Movement - Date & Day at 3, White Date Wheel | eBay


I think 2 things should be noted here, first the Seiko movement in this link is sold at retail price, which is quite higher than the wholesale price that a manufacturer would buy it for, and second more importantly, the movements inside those Ali express watches are Feiko, not Seiko 

The no-name watches bought from that site can always have bombastic claims written all over them, except that I know they're not true, simply by looking at the price tag ;-)


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Houstonreal is using reverse psychology! Hehehe. Thanks for posting super cheap deals


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> Reactor Gryphon in Urban Camo on eBay for $227. Unique lume on these with a combination of Superluminova and Tritium. Very tool like and tacticool but normal sized at 42mm.
> 
> Reactor Watch Gryphon - Urban Camo w/ Black Rubber Strap #73825 | eBay
> 
> ...


Check Amazon Warehouse for Reactor watches. Here is a very similar model for $144.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

monza06 said:


> I think 2 things should be noted here, first the Seiko movement in this link is sold at retail price, which is quite higher than the wholesale price that a manufacturer would buy it for, and second more importantly, the movements inside those Ali express watches are Feiko, not Seiko
> 
> The no-name watches bought from that site can always have bombastic claims written all over them, except that I know they're not true, simply by looking at the price tag ;-)


When in doubt...but the fact is the picture says otherwise:










Seems like a good and affordable way to mod!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Good gawd people, a deal is a deal is a deal. Doesn't mean that you should buy it or even consider it. If you don't like a particular deal, keep scrolling or better yet find a deal yourself and post it. If you appreciate the deal, or the effort it took to find it, hit the like button. It's really not that hard.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Check Amazon Warehouse for Reactor watches. Here is a very similar model for $144.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


Crap, good catch. These are new to me and the lume is intriguing. Didn't vet my deal post properly and I will strive to do better.

edit: RyanD gives us a good example of how to critique a bad deal post, he found a better one


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> Crap, good catch. These are new to me and the lume is intriguing. Didn't vet my deal post properly and I will strive to do better.
> 
> edit: RyanD gives us a good example of how to critique a bad deal post, he found a better one


The one you posted isn't bad at all for new. I don't see many discounts out there for this model. I was just giving another option.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> My Seiko Sarg 011 from the eBay coupon sale from last month, finally arrived.
> 
> Strangely, the strap was installed reversed ?
> 
> ...


Looks great! What was the final price after the 20% off? I'd like to have a number in mind if I see a deal on that one in the future.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

monza06 said:


> I think 2 things should be noted here, first the Seiko movement in this link is sold at retail price, which is quite higher than the wholesale price that a manufacturer would buy it for, and second more importantly, the movements inside those Ali express watches are Feiko, not Seiko
> 
> The no-name watches bought from that site can always have bombastic claims written all over them, except that I know they're not true, simply by looking at the price tag ;-)


So your basic argument is that an SII NH36A movement is much cheaper in bulk than $52 (I agree), therefore you know these watches are fake since the movement is too expensive to be real?

I hate to break it too you, but many Chinese watchmakers use TMI/SII or Miyota movements in their mechanical watches, in addition to Sea-Gull, Dixmont and numerous other domestic producers. It's one thing to claim that Chinese watches often used cloned ETA or Miyota movements, since several Sea-Gull and Dixmont designs are near clones, but I've never seen a claim that anyone is producing fake, SII branded movements, right down to a cloned rotor.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

The Victorinox Alpnach chrono with the countdown bezel is back on Amazon lightning deal for $399 right now. $30 more than the best ever price from last year. Valjoux 7750 movement.

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241195 Alpnach Chrono Mechanical Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00197KOB8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_t0u4yb46ZY17T

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

monza06 said:


> ...the movements inside those Ali express watches are Feiko, not Seiko


You have seem to forgotten to post the documentation that supports your alternative fact.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Not a deal:

I figure this might be the best place to ask this question. Does anyone know if Worn & Wound offers a discount on their straps, or if they have discount codes during holidays/sale periods? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> My Seiko Sarg 011 from the eBay coupon sale from last month, finally arrived.
> 
> Strangely, the strap was installed reversed
> 
> ...


Or if you have a spare 20mm seiko jubilee laying around .. that goes well too 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> So your basic argument is that an SII NH36A movement is much cheaper in bulk than $52 (I agree), therefore you know these watches are fake since the movement is too expensive to be real?
> 
> I hate to break it too you, but many Chinese watchmakers use TMI/SII or Miyota movements in their mechanical watches, in addition to Sea-Gull, Dixmont and numerous other domestic producers. It's one thing to claim that Chinese watches often used cloned ETA or Miyota movements, since several Sea-Gull and Dixmont designs are near clones, but I've never seen a claim that anyone is producing fake, SII branded movements, right down to a cloned rotor.


LOL,
Just magnify this pic to see the sloppy etching on the rotor and tell me again it's an original Seiko !

And please explain to me, how is it possible that this watch for $60 has only mineral crystal and 30Mm resistance but in your same post you showed a watch for $14 that had 100M and a _*sapphire*_ crystal, which alone costs $20+ even at wholesale prices according to a real watch manufacturer that's posting in this forum as well ??


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Not a deal - just a suggestion.

I've been coming to the "Heads Up" threads for almost two years. I really enjoy seeing the deals come thru (although my wife does not ;-) ).

After just reading the hyper critical accusations and deal bashing, I am convinced that the forums need a new feature. We can select "Like" when we approve of something or it catches our fancy. We should be able to voice our dissatisfaction when a poster goes over the line. Doubt that is going to happen so I am proposing a new forum acronym. We can have "OT", "IMO", "LOL", etc. etc. etc.

*TPRPMO* - *T*his *P*ost *R*eally *P*_____s *M*e *O*ff. I hope the Mods do not chastise me for being so politically incorrect.

I will not call out who the first recipient would be ... BUT, *HoustonReal *, I hope you will continue to post the deals on the inexpensive Chinese watches. They are entertaining and educational. Well done! |>|>|>

BTW, please feel free to TPRPMO my post, too! It's fair game.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

monza06 said:


> LOL,
> Just magnify this pic to see the sloppy etching on the rotor and tell me again it's an original Seiko !
> 
> And please explain to me, how is it possible that this watch for $60 has only mineral crystal and 30Mm resistance but in your same post you showed a watch for $14 that had 100M and a _*sapphire*_ crystal, which alone costs $20+ even at wholesale prices according to a real watch manufacturer that's posting in this forum as well ??


Actually, this watch is listed in most other sites as having a sapphire crystal. Sapphire is not that expensive in China, and can be found in Under $20 watches. Your "real watch manufacturer" is a microbrand and deals in much smaller quantities (300-5000 pieces) than some of the "mushroom" brands. Guanqin uses sapphire in the majority of their models, gets volume discounts, and probably is just down the street from a factory producing synthetic sapphire. Also, these are plain sapphire, and not AR coated like many of the microbrands require.

Check out the DOM W698. You can pick them up for $30 on Ali Express, and they are Tungsten Carbide construction with Sapphire crystals. How do they manage that? Incredible volume! DOM is also a big user of sapphire crystals.

I live in Houston, Texas. Here we have $200,000 homes with granite counters. This is unheard of in many other parts of the country. We manage to have cheap granite because Houston has one of the largest ports in the US and very cheap, often undocumented, labor. In addition to inexpensive, prefabricated Chinese granite, we get slabs of polished granite directly from Europe and Brazil. Our transportation and labor costs are much cheaper than many other cities. Large Houston home builders also buy in bulk, and reduce their costs. These same microeconomic principles also apply to sapphire crystals in China. What would seem "impossible" cost wise, is quite possible under the right conditions.

Seiko Epson SII has production facilities for movements in Japan, Malaysia, Singapore and China. I'm sure there are a few production variations. Also, these are photos of an actual watch, taken through the back glass. and not a styled photo taken of a hand-picked "perfect" movement under ideal studio conditions.

As for your cost argument, the NH35A/NH36A are the OEM versions of the 4R35/4R36. These are basically, upgraded versions of the 7S26 found in the $50 SNK809. The production cost differential between the 4R36 and the 7S26 is minimal (less than $5). Seiko has created a perception of much greater cost because of the restrictions they've placed on using the 4R36 in Seiko models. Last year I saw two Invicta NH35A models (9403 & 9404) being sold for $50 by The Watchery, though their eBay store. The real question should be, "How does Seiko get away with selling the SKX007 with a 7S26 for around $200?"

Is this any better? (The GJ16013 is an older model with a different dial, but the same case and movement, so the overstocked parts were recycled to create the GJ16034)
I should also point out that if you receive an item from Ali Express that doesn't match the photos and description, you're entitled to a full refund and the seller doesn't get paid.

Please provide some evidence, other than your personal conjectures, that there are fake Seiko movements being produced in China. Can you even find a thread on WUS that claims "Feiko" movements are being produced? If a Chinese watch company wants a cheaper movement, they just substitute a Dixmont DG or similar domestic caliber.









*Guanqin GJ16013*


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Ohh Lawd...
I just came here to spend some burning cash in my pocket. But
"Not a deal" is the Hot topic here.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Here 's another Victorinox deal, $100 for this one,the chrono version is $40 more, I used to own it and can say only good things about it, very solid and well made watch:










https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-2...s&pd_rd_r=72EJ4GFAZG3S9H0BYF1M&_encoding=UTF8


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

boze said:


> Looks great! What was the final price after the 20% off? I'd like to have a number in mind if I see a deal on that one in the future.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


$275. It's well worth the regular price but this deal was too good to pass

I'm a fan of the 6R15 movement. I've had several watches with it and it's performance it's excellent IMO. 


halaku said:


> Or if you have a spare 20mm seiko jubilee laying around .. that goes well too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I have the Sarg001 on bracelet and thought it would fit on this one, but the drilled holes are in different position. All good I'm not that much into bracelets.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

I love this thread so much. It's comical when adults get butt hurt over the most childish things. So many comments on this thread are not even deal driven because we're complaining about someone posting a "cheap" watch. Everyone has their own version of "affordable" and there might be some of us who can't afford even the $200/$300 deals but really appreciate the lower price points because maybe they can get a Homage to one of the higher end pieces they'll never be able to afford. I love this thread and the members on here but some of this back and forth is ridiculous. I don't know HoustonReal but the dude's legit and most of the time he'll do some pretty in depth reviews of some of these pieces he posts (which are great BTW). He shouldn't have to continually defend himself because he posts a bargain deal and someone gets bent out of shape because it's cheap. Sorry mods and other members because I'm not politically correct and here I am clogging up the thread but I personally am tired of having to read this crap. Post the deal, comment a thank you or what have you and keep on scrollin' if you're not interested. Sorry for the rant everyone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

If you like that there is also a very similar one that is branded for London Bridge Trading Company (huh?) on ebay for only $110. I am on the fence about it and if there is a rush to buy them and I miss out I guess I'll be sorry...

NEW London Bridge Trading LBX-3000 Limited Edition Reactor Watch in Black | eBay

PS- The LBX logo is actually kind of cool.

PPS- They have a black version as well as a brown camo



jcombs1 said:


> Reactor Gryphon in Urban Camo on eBay for $227. Unique lume on these with a combination of Superluminova and Tritium. Very tool like and tacticool but normal sized at 42mm.
> 
> Reactor Watch Gryphon - Urban Camo w/ Black Rubber Strap #73825 | eBay
> 
> ...


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

isitauthentic said:


> Any PC gamers
> Dragon Age Inquisition PC CD Key, Origin Key - cdkeys.com
> Dragon Age Inquisition is only $7.49.
> 
> ...


Great example of a post that does not belong here. As with the complaints, that I don't want to see, consider the topic and, as some other member stated, either execute on the deal or move on.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

isitauthentic said:


> Any PC gamers
> Dragon Age Inquisition PC CD Key, Origin Key - cdkeys.com
> Dragon Age Inquisition is only $7.49.
> 
> ...


Does this apply to watches in any way?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

kl884347 said:


> If you like that there is also a very similar one that is branded for London Bridge Trading Company (huh?) on ebay for only $110. I am on the fence about it and if there is a rush to buy them and I miss out I guess I'll be sorry...
> 
> NEW London Bridge Trading LBX-3000 Limited Edition Reactor Watch in Black | eBay
> 
> ...


Winner! They also have it on their website in brown or black for about the same price with shipping.

Limited Edition LBX REACTOR Watch LBX Tactical


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> Please tell me where I can get a Seiko NH36A (4R36) watch for $15?
> 
> Also, Gearbest already had a great deal on that quartz watch, which goes for around $27 and up on Ali Express, but I just found a new 16% off coupon code for watches that lowered the price even further. I thought that was the purpose of this thread?
> 
> ...


Some kids are just ignorant. Ignore them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

halaku said:


> Or if you have a spare 20mm seiko jubilee laying around .. that goes well too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jubilee looks much better than leather NATO.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Does this apply to watches in any way?


PC game deals at least were deals, the post before were just complaints about other deals.
I would rather see deals then complaints, even if the deals are for tampons or games or lawn equipment.
I dont trust most of those Chinese brands but still enjoy seeing the deals.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Not a deal (YET) but something to be on the lookout for. New Zenith Defy El Primero 21 with an MSRP of only $9600 for the solid dial version. Not a bad price for a 1/100th second chronograph. 
The most similar watch that I am aware of is the Tag Heuer Mikrograph with a $22k MSRP. When these eventually hit gray market dealers at 50% off, they will be a bargain.

Just listen to that sound!





Speaking of bargain Zeniths, my new Rainbow Flyback should arrive tomorrow. It's been a long time since I've had an El Primero watch.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

That's how I wear my straps. It is a little clumsy at first, but once you get used to it, it's much easier to manipulate the strap (you actually see the hole to insert the pin). Try it for a while.



EL_GEEk said:


> My Seiko Sarg 011 from the eBay coupon sale from last month, finally arrived.
> 
> Strangely, the strap was installed reversed ?


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

I just ordered one. I looked at a few other Amazon bargains in this thread. They look great till you read some of the reviews on Amazon. 

Looking forward to getting the Victorinox. 

Thanks for the heads-up thechin


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

I am looking for Strap Deals coming into the Easter holiday - is anyone seeing any codes or discounts coming yet? May be a little early, these will probably be flowing next week.

Also, you can expect some of the Micros to be discounting - expect the likes of Deep Blue, Melbourne Watch, Aragon etc to have some pretty stiff discounts over Easter - often 30% or more. Keep your powder dry friends.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Not a deal (YET) but something to be on the lookout for. New Zenith Defy El Primero 21 with an MSRP of only $9600 for the solid dial version. Not a bad price for a 1/100th second chronograph.
> The most similar watch that I am aware of is the Tag Heuer Mikrograph with a $22k MSRP. When these eventually hit gray market dealers at 50% off, they will be a bargain.
> 
> Just listen to that sound!
> ...


I'm all for engineering prowess, and I actually love Zenith, but a level of precision that is far beyond the human operator's brain-to-hand response time is silly. I'd buy it for its coolness, but horologically it's pretty much useless.


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

halaku said:


> Or if you have a spare 20mm seiko jubilee laying around .. that goes well too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks so awesome, i need one in my life!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Being a sucker for pilot watches, I am convinced that, at $348.75 after BF cash back, this is a deal from Gemnation:


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

tommy_boy said:


> Being a sucker for pilot watches, I am convinced that, at $348.75 after BF cash back, this is a deal from Gemnation:


I've handled the chrono version of this watch and it was quite nice, but this particular model was around $250 on Touchofmodern not long ago if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I've really bonded with my SAS Dubh Linn that I picked up from their BF sale last year. So much so, that I've been wanting to find something else in that similar, cushion-case/Pam design, but this time in brushed stainless. And since I've been "good" for the first quarter of the year with zero watch purchases, I figured I'd start looking around to see what's out there. In my search, I came across what I felt was enough of a deal/bargain to make me pull the trigger. That being the pre-order special on the Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Steel. The specs on paper for the pre-order price of $545 made it pretty much a no-brainer: double-domed AR sapphire, Swiss STP1-11 (Fossil) movement, rubber strap with a rather cool looking, non-generic (and logotized) deployment clasp. And the pre-order not only saves $100 off the completed price of $645 (assuming it doesn't completely sell out beforehand), but also includes both a leather and NATO strap. I've never owned a Magrette, but I've only seemed to read good things about them.

(And since this isn't necessarily a "new" deal, my apologies if it's already been posted).

Magrette Timepieces


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm pretty impressed with the old-school-Seiko looks of this J. Springs automatic. A little odd to have a fully lumed dial on what would likely be considered a casual dress watch, but, some of you love your lume. Right-sized for many of you at 38mm, too.

Coupon code 'CLEAR' takes it to $49.50. It looks like it sells for about $75 everywhere else.

J.Springs by Seiko Automatic 21 Jewels Japan Made BEB524 Men's Watch


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

The gooroo just lowered the other sandblasted Combat 7 on bracelet to $235.99. Almost as low as the last sandblasted version.

Glycine Men's 3898.19AT6.SB.MB Combat 7 Automatic Black Dial Sandblasted Steel | eBay


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

monza06 said:


> I've handled the chrono version of this watch and it was quite nice, but this particular model was around $250 on Touchofmodern not long ago if I'm not mistaken.


Sure, maybe so, but is it selling for $250 anywhere today?

I really don't get the, "It sold for less before, elsewhere" posts.

When I was a high school senior, gas cost 33 cents per gallon. Today, it costs a bit more, and that's OK for many gas consumers.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

tommy_boy said:


> Sure, maybe so, but is it selling for $250 anywhere today?
> 
> I really don't get the, "It sold for less before, elsewhere" posts.
> 
> When I was a high school senior, gas cost 33 cents per gallon. Today, it costs a bit more, and that's OK for many gas consumers.


No need to be offensive. That is for reference.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

I like to "know the low", just in case I am interested now or in the future. Helps us newbaloids.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm pretty impressed with the old-school-Seiko looks of this J. Springs automatic. A little odd to have a fully lumed dial on what would likely be considered a casual dress watch, but, some of you love your lume. Right-sized for many of you at 38mm, too.
> 
> Coupon code 'CLEAR' takes it to $49.50. It looks like it sells for about $75 everywhere else.
> 
> ...


Weird that it looks like the hands are lumed, but none appears in the night picture. Great deal even if the bracelet is junk!


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

monza06 said:


> LOL,
> Just magnify this pic to see the sloppy etching on the rotor and tell me again it's an original Seiko !
> 
> And please explain to me, how is it possible that this watch for $60 has only mineral crystal and 30Mm resistance but in your same post you showed a watch for $14 that had 100M and a _*sapphire*_ crystal, which alone costs $20+ even at wholesale prices according to a real watch manufacturer that's posting in this forum as well ??


TPRPMO

*HoustonReal* keep 'em coming. I like seeing your posted deals.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

RyanD said:


> With the 10mm thickness and curved lugs, I'm hoping it will wear small. I have some 45mm watches that are quite comfortable.


It's stunning and impressive, but with that movement, it seems a bit pricy. Finger crossed.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Dress watch deal:

Orient SAC0000DB0 FAC0000DB0 Bambino Version 3 Japan Automatic Gent's Leather Elegant Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com

Bambino Version 3 (jet black dial, sunburst) with latest hackable and hand windable movement F6724

USD 111.95 (with Free international shipping)

with further x% reduce based on currency exchange rate: NOK, CNY, MYR










In-house movement F6724, 22 jewels,


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> I've really bonded with my SAS Dubh Linn that I picked up from their BF sale last year. So much so, that I've been wanting to find something else in that similar, cushion-case/Pam design, but this time in brushed stainless. And since I've been "good" for the first quarter of the year with zero watch purchases, I figured I'd start looking around to see what's out there. In my search, I came across what I felt was enough of a deal/bargain to make me pull the trigger. That being the pre-order special on the Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Steel. The specs on paper for the pre-order price of $545 made it pretty much a no-brainer: double-domed AR sapphire, Swiss STP1-11 (Fossil) movement, rubber strap with a rather cool looking, non-generic (and logotized) deployment clasp. And the pre-order not only saves $100 off the completed price of $645 (assuming it doesn't completely sell out beforehand), but also includes both a leather and NATO strap. I've never owned a Magrette, but I've only seemed to read good things about them.
> 
> (And since this isn't necessarily a "new" deal, my apologies if it's already been posted).
> 
> Magrette Timepieces


I have one from the first batch and it's a pretty awesome watch. The lume is exceptionally sharp and it's just overall a nice piece.


----------



## LoudBay (Mar 11, 2017)

My first Glycine. My first Swiss auto. Thanks WUS (I think).



Slant said:


> The gooroo just lowered the other sandblasted Combat 7 on bracelet to $235.99. Almost as low as the last sandblasted version.
> 
> Glycine Men's 3898.19AT6.SB.MB Combat 7 Automatic Black Dial Sandblasted Steel | eBay
> 
> View attachment 11391090


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

tommy_boy said:


> Sure, maybe so, but is it selling for $250 anywhere today?
> 
> I really don't get the, "It sold for less before, elsewhere" posts.
> 
> When I was a high school senior, gas cost 33 cents per gallon. Today, it costs a bit more, and that's OK for many gas consumers.


He's giving us the HEADS UP (on a heads up deals thread) that it may be able to get lower in price AGAIN soon because it has in past. That's information we can appreciate to maybe keep an eye out for a lower price in the coming days/weeks/months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> He's giving us the HEADS UP (on a heads up deals thread) that it may be able to get lower in price AGAIN soon because it has in past. That's information we can appreciate to maybe keep an eye out for a lower price in the coming days/weeks/months.


Absolutely, I agree. If, in the past, a seller went even lower than the current deal, I want to know as it probably means the current deal is not rock bottom and the seller is still making some extra profit. This may not matter too much now, but I want to know. I may still go for the current price, depending on supply and my desire for the watch.


----------



## yellowtrace (Nov 28, 2014)

If the deal isn't for you. Be quiet and move on. It could be for someone else.

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

yellowtrace said:


> If the deal isn't for you. Be quiet and move on. It could be for someone else.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


I appreciate the feedback that leads to A BETTER UNDERSTANDING OF WHAT A GOOD DEAL IS.

Case in point, lets say watch brand X retails at $1,000 but regularly sells for $699 on the net and occasionally goes on sale for $400. But, lets say we've seen watch X here twice in the last year go for $299 at a particular retailer or on Amazon.

Along comes a poster, "Hey, watch X is now on sale for $499, usually on eBay for $699, what a deal."

A regular here, posting, "We've seen it for $299 twice this year," is nothing but GOOD INFORMATION.


----------



## yellowtrace (Nov 28, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> I appreciate the feedback that leads to A BETTER UNDERSTANDING OF WHAT A GOOD DEAL IS.
> 
> Case in point, lets say watch brand X retails at $1,000 but regularly sells for $699 on the net and occasionally goes on sale for $400. But, lets say we've seen watch X here twice in the last year go for $299 at a particular retailer or on Amazon.
> 
> ...


I agree with that. My message wasn't aimed at those type of posts. I don't mind skimming through deals that I am not interested in. I don't mind reading posts that give me insights in to price history.

I don't like posts that whine "I've seen this before". Perhaps some misunderstanding?

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

yellowtrace said:


> I don't like posts that whine "I've seen this before". Perhaps some misunderstanding?


That. I think this is just a misunderstanding_. *Most*_ of the time, the "I've seen this before" is a Head's Up for anyone considering a deal. The rare times that it is posted with the purpose of whining, it is usually frowned upon by the members of this thread.

So, I think we are all good here.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> I've really bonded with my SAS Dubh Linn that I picked up from their BF sale last year. So much so, that I've been wanting to find something else in that similar, cushion-case/Pam design, but this time in brushed stainless. And since I've been "good" for the first quarter of the year with zero watch purchases, I figured I'd start looking around to see what's out there. In my search, I came across what I felt was enough of a deal/bargain to make me pull the trigger. That being the pre-order special on the Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Steel. The specs on paper for the pre-order price of $545 made it pretty much a no-brainer: double-domed AR sapphire, Swiss STP1-11 (Fossil) movement, rubber strap with a rather cool looking, non-generic (and logotized) deployment clasp. And the pre-order not only saves $100 off the completed price of $645 (assuming it doesn't completely sell out beforehand), but also includes both a leather and NATO strap. I've never owned a Magrette, but I've only seemed to read good things about them.
> 
> (And since this isn't necessarily a "new" deal, my apologies if it's already been posted).
> 
> Magrette Timepieces


Dont forget the $35 shipping. But these magrette are great watches from that brand. They do show up often on the sales forum. if you have the patience to wait for one greater savings are to be found. My personal opinion is that SAS is a step above.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Fortis chronograph on bracelet for $1450. Perfect chronograph design. All of the dials are legible with no crushed numbers.

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Fortis chronograph on bracelet for $1450. Perfect chronograph design. All of the dials are legible with no crushed numbers.
> 
> JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


Upscale Time currently has these for $1399 on its eBay store

Fortis B-42 Chronograph Official Cosmonaut Swiss Watch 638.10.11.M | eBay

Edit: Still on the hunt for a deal on the titanium cosmonaut chronograph, but I suspect they're not easy to come by these days. The titanium three hander that arrived today will have to do for the moment. b-)


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm pretty impressed with the old-school-Seiko looks of this J. Springs automatic. A little odd to have a fully lumed dial on what would likely be considered a casual dress watch, but, some of you love your lume. Right-sized for many of you at 38mm, too.
> 
> Coupon code 'CLEAR' takes it to $49.50. It looks like it sells for about $75 everywhere else.
> 
> ...


I finally coughed up for a J.Springs recently. It was on eBay at one particular seller for 72USD but they accepted a fair bit less, shipping included HK to Australia. Beb041. I am very happy with the watch, hands and indices have reasonable lume. Very impressed for the money, only comment I will make is the bracelet squeaks a bit but hey, I have silicone spray.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

thechin said:


> To me these are nothing but shill posts showing the same $15 junk from ali express over and over again.....


Completely agree, and no offence hes probably a very nice guy but the obsessive posting of watches worth literally 40c to make, im not sure why its being done, not sure if hes addicted to getting likes or hes shilling, but the watches are absolute junk for the most part and so obsessive are his posts with these watches from these particular sites, one could be forgiven for thinking its shilling no offence, who buys that junk when you could put a little bit of cash together and at least get something decent for a hundred or two?.
Who would recommend that stuff to anybody on a watch forum?
And they are hardly deals, just sales tactics trying to sell junk to people who dont know better, do we have any standards here at all?
Surely theres an ali-express blog for that type of $15 stuff? theres should also be warning in the blog about buying cheap $10 watches.


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

jdanefrantz said:


> I love this thread so much. It's comical when adults get butt hurt over the most childish things. So many comments on this thread are not even deal driven because we're complaining about someone posting a "cheap" watch. Everyone has their own version of "affordable" and there might be some of us who can't afford even the $200/$300 deals but really appreciate the lower price points because maybe they can get a Homage to one of the higher end pieces they'll never be able to afford. I love this thread and the members on here but some of this back and forth is ridiculous. I don't know HoustonReal but the dude's legit and most of the time he'll do some pretty in depth reviews of some of these pieces he posts (which are great BTW). He shouldn't have to continually defend himself because he posts a bargain deal and someone gets bent out of shape because it's cheap. Sorry mods and other members because I'm not politically correct and here I am clogging up the thread but I personally am tired of having to read this crap. Post the deal, comment a thank you or what have you and keep on scrollin' if you're not interested. Sorry for the rant everyone
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


🤔🤔🤔🤔 this back and forth about the .........s watches is thoroughly entertaining. The people that complain need to get a life. Omg it's an open forum to post one's PERSONAL view on a bargain.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Completely agree, and no offence but its obsessive posting of watches worth literally 40c to make, im not sure why the guy does it, not sure if hes addicted to getting likes or what but the watches are absolute junk for the most part and so obsessive are his posts with these watches from these particular sites, one could be forgiven for thinking its shilling no offence, who buys that junk when you could put a little bit of cash together and at least get something decent for a hundred or two?.
> Who would recommend that stuff to anybody on a watch forum?
> And they are hardly deals, just sales tactics trying to sell junk to people who dont know better, do we have any standards here at all?
> Surely theres an ali-express blog for that type of $15 stuff? theres should also be warning in the blog about buying cheap $10 watches.


I'm sorry, but your deal is invisible in your post.

Whether or not it is a deal is subjective; what he isn't doing is whining about someone else's deal.

As for me, I posted my deal yesterday ;-)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ticonderoga said:


> I'm sorry, but your deal is invisible in your post.
> 
> Whether or not it is a deal is subjective; what he isn't doing is whining about someone else's deal.


His entire post is invisible to me.

Anybody know anything about this Field & Stream auto-quartz? I'm not finding much info on it. It's only $44.99.

Field & Stream Mens Kinetic Automatic Quartz Black Band 100M Sport Divers Watch


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> I'm sorry, but your deal is invisible in your post.
> 
> Whether or not it is a deal is subjective; what he isn't doing is whining about someone else's deal.
> 
> As for me, I posted my deal yesterday ;-)


Thanks scoop, theres no rule that you have to post a deal every time you post in here, so theres your first one gone.
I dont care what he whinges about, id rather listen to him whinge than have to look at deals for $2 bon bon watches over and over from the same sites, who would recommend others buy that junk?
As for you, i couldnt care if you posted 20 deals a day, do you want a skippy badge for your efforts?
Im giving my opinion on the thread, just as others have done on the same topic, im entitled to do that.
Would you like a little cheer for posting a deal yesterday?
cheers


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Surely theres an ali-express blog for that type of $15 stuff? theres should also be warning in the blog about buying cheap $10 watches.


We actually have a thread just for that.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489.html


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> We actually have a thread just for that.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489.html


Great, well pointed out, thats where they should go then.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I think we just want to see "bargains" on the heads up thread....





> from DICTIONARY.COM
> 
> bargain [bahr-guh n]
> 
> ...


I think the problem is that the .........s posts rarely if ever represent a bargain when the prices they are listed for are not less that the usual cost of that particular watch. Yes they are cheap, yes there are many people who want to buy them (heck I even checked out a Pagani Design watch on Ebay this morning), yes they are priced less than watches from other brands......BUT they rarely represent a bargain.

And for those of you who want a deal posted.....here you go.....(Warning ** this price is available all day, every day, 365 days a year on ebay....but it is much less expensive than other watches you may be considering with similar styles**)

$118
42mm, miyota auto mvmt, 10 ATM WR, Sapphire glass, free shipping


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

deleted post

duplicate


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

RyanD said:


> His entire post is invisible to me.


Thanks for the suggestion. I'm on the same boat as well now.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

dup


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Fossil is having a 40% off sale
https://www.fossil.com/us/en/men/sale/promo.html

I picked up a couple of straps.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Let's get it back on topic please. In case we forgot, it's about bargains and where you saw them.

And for the record, shill posts are posts made by individuals who gain from the product they are shilling. This can be done thru referral links, if the poster is the seller, or if the poster is in cahoots with the seller. If you can't prove shilling then please leave the disparaging characterizations out of your posts.

Thank you


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

MattFeeder said:


> Fossil is having a 40% off sale
> https://www.fossil.com/us/en/men/sale/promo.html


There's quite a bit of straps, mostly natos, that are a bit tempting in that sale. Still not the cheapest price around for a nato but they have a ton of colors and designs. Anyone have experience with Fossil natos and how they compare to our forum favorites?


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

I have two fossil natos. The nylon is really soft and well made. Prob the best quality nato out of all I've owned.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

RTea said:


> There's quite a bit of straps, mostly natos, that are a bit tempting in that sale. Still not the cheapest price around for a nato but they have a ton of colors and designs. Anyone have experience with Fossil natos and how they compare to our forum favorites?


They do leather pretty well.. never tried their nato.
Just grabbed a few straps.

I recommend the 22mm rally if you could use one.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MattFeeder said:


> They do leather pretty well.. never tried their nato.
> Just grabbed a few straps.


If you're grabbing nato straps, might as well grab one of these for $14. Maybe wear it on its own on the right wrist? Or around your ankle if you want to be stealthy. 

https://www.fossil.com/us/en/produc...c=true&recid=subcategory2_rr--C221038P-1293-1


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

This isn't bad for a fun beater.. 40mm. $89.99
https://www.fossil.com/us/en/produc...-stainless-steel-watch-case-sku-dec1012p.html


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> $118
> 42mm, miyota auto mvmt, 10 ATM WR, Sapphire glass, free shipping


I've owned this and would NOT recommend it for the price. I paid only ~$80 but still...

- Movement is Chinese I believe, NOT Miyota
- crown is buried between the guards and very difficult to grip
- arrived with a lot of excess lume dust sticking to the center of the dial/hands 
- it's very thick, even without the nato
- it has screw bars that stripped out immediately when just checking if they were snug
- took over 2 MONTHS to arrive

You've been warned, lol.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Completely agree, and no offence hes probably a very nice guy but the obsessive posting of watches worth literally 40c to make, im not sure why its being done, not sure if hes addicted to getting likes or hes shilling, but the watches are absolute junk for the most part and so obsessive are his posts with these watches from these particular sites, one could be forgiven for thinking its shilling no offence, who buys that junk when you could put a little bit of cash together and at least get something decent for a hundred or two?.
> Who would recommend that stuff to anybody on a watch forum?
> And they are hardly deals, just sales tactics trying to sell junk to people who dont know better, do we have any standards here at all?
> Surely theres an ali-express blog for that type of $15 stuff? theres should also be warning in the blog about buying cheap $10 watches.


I think the people paying for the space, bandwidth, and maintenance of the site should decide if content is a waste. I don't like some content in this thread, but I know others will.

It's not like scrolling past the content is more laborious than the mods doing what they do and the owner paying for it.

If we start complaining about content validity, when it doesn't break the rules, we're basically lobbying for more, and more-complicated, rules. No thanks is my vote.


----------



## Tman3000 (May 12, 2015)

Jellytime said:


> I have two fossil natos. The nylon is really soft and well made. Prob the best quality nato out of all I've owned.


Do these come with their quick release spring bars? Those things are the best way to change straps without mucking up the lugs on your watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Tman3000 said:


> Do these come with their quick release spring bars? Those things are the best way to change straps without mucking up the lugs on your watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All straps I have purchased from Fossil (including NATOs) have included quick release bars.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

I recently consulted a gooroo who advised me that I would look smashing in this stealthy quartz chrono and then proceeded to sell it to me for $40 less than she was asking!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Completely agree, and no offence hes probably a very nice guy but the obsessive posting of watches worth literally 40c to make, im not sure why its being done, not sure if hes addicted to getting likes or hes shilling, but the watches are absolute junk for the most part and so obsessive are his posts with these watches from these particular sites, one could be forgiven for thinking its shilling no offence, who buys that junk when you could put a little bit of cash together and at least get something decent for a hundred or two?.
> Who would recommend that stuff to anybody on a watch forum?
> And they are hardly deals, just sales tactics trying to sell junk to people who dont know better, do we have any standards here at all?
> Surely theres an ali-express blog for that type of $15 stuff? theres should also be warning in the blog about buying cheap $10 watches.


As far as I know, there is no lower price limit to this thread. The "$15 watch" in question sells on Ali Express for $27 and up. Not only did the seller have a price that was almost $10 cheaper, they also had a coupon code that further lowered that price by 16%. The watch has a sapphire crystal, 100M WR and classic styling. Forgive me if for $14.80 it's Miyota quartz. I think $14.80 vs $27 is a "Bargain".

The other watch was a stainless steel, NH36A automatic for just over $60 delivered. Most sites also list it as having a sapphire crystal, but this seller didn't, so I didn't make that claim without solid evidence to the contrary. Currently, I don't know where you can pick up an NH36A automatic watch for less. That's what I grew up being taught was also a bargain.

I thought this was a thread where we posted special sales, and coupon/promo codes. And no, just because something is made in China, it doesn't cost "literally 40c to make". If anything, I was attacked because one member said the constituent parts of these watches were too good to be true. Isn't that the point? Sometimes sales mean stuff is sold below or near cost. Many retailers even intentionally sell promotional items below cost to attract new customers. Those below cost sale items are known as "loss leaders".

Everyone knows someone who walks into the grocery store on triple coupon day, and walks out with $60 worth of groceries for $21, because they know how to take advantage of the system and rules. The whole point of this thread is getting something at an unbelievable price. I didn't know that bargains are restricted to certain brands, price points, or countries of origin.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

The cheapo non-deals would be a real problem if they became frequent. Case in point: every single day Amazon Lightning Deals are filled with Stuhrling, and Burgmeister watches. Since they're marked down a bit each one of them could get posted here daily. In reality nobody wants that kinda noise added to this thread. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ I didn't even see the specs, honestly. Those are killer deals. Period.

The mods have been very patient. Let's post what we think are good deals and scroll past the ones we don't like.


----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> Ouch....450 left.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I am reworking on my webshop. It does not refresh properly and stock update are wrong. However when you go to payment option it sort things out . And prices are right

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

CWS has the Oris Classic Date black dial back in stock for $359. Befrugal takes another 3% off that price. That's a lot of watch for $350. They also have the white dial/gold accent version for $20 more

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-leather-strap-men-s-watch-73375784034ls.html


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> ^^^ I didn't even see the specs, honestly. Those are killer deals. Period.
> 
> The mods have been very patient. Let's post what we think are good deals and scroll past the ones we don't like.


Agreed. I'm moving on.

Bathy's still has their 20% off code going on.

http://www.bathyshawaii.com/dive-watches/

Limited inventory right now, but i expect their 100 Fathoms model to come back in stock very soon.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

platinumEX said:


> I've owned this and would NOT recommend it for the price. I paid only ~$80 but still...
> 
> - Movement is Chinese I believe, NOT Miyota
> - crown is buried between the guards and very difficult to grip
> ...


I emailed the seller and they told me it was a miyota 82xx movement. I have no idea if that is true or not.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

WatchGecko has some of their straps and bracelets on sale. Of particular interest is their solid link Pilots watch bracelet for $23 delivered. I just got my engineer style bracelet in the mail today that I ordered from them and it's crazy nice for $23. I mean I'm actually blown away at the heft and overall quality. Even the packaging was awesome.

https://www.watchgecko.com/geckotar-solid-pilot-link.php


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> I emailed the seller and they told me it was a miyota 82xx movement. I have no idea if that is true or not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


He told me the same. I think it's a clone. I know it's a bad picture but there were no Miyota markings on it anywhere.


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

Crikey, this all got a bit messy recently didn't it!?

Let's get things back on track. 
Helgray have 33% off their entire Silverstone collection (ends 4/4), and
Gruppo Gamma are offering $100 off with the code INSIDE100 when you check out.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

After shipping from Russia, a missed signature required, and a vacation, I finally was able to pick up my 20% off eBay purchase. I give you... my Vostok Amphibian. #0394f for those scoring at home. I didn't even pay attention to the strap in the photo online, but imagine my pure stupid delight at seeing that it's one of those rubber tire tread types. I've always wanted one of those, so I consider it an added bonus. Not a bad package for $60.

And whoa, that crown wobble...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

tanksndudes said:


> And whoa, that crown wobble...
> 
> View attachment 11398754


Intentional part of the design, and part of the charm.

"Amphibia crown and stem assembly incoporates a clutch between the two pieces, hidden inside the crown: they are coupled only when the crown is pulled slightly away from the stem, otherwise they are decoupled and the crown wobbles somewhat in relation to the stem. During winding - and time setting - the crown needs to be manually pulled away slightly as it does not incorporate an internal spring, eliminating the pressures imparted on the keyless works, and the inherent "wobble" prevents the stem from getting bent.

When the crown is screwed in, the clutch de-couples, which means the crown and case become one unit, and the movement and stem become another. In the unlikely event of serious shock, where the movement moves minutely within the case, this decoupling means that the stem would never bear any load, and the wide clearance between the stem and stem tube facilitates that. The conventional designs do not offer this built-in protection."

http://www.thewatchsite.com/42-non-...tok-amphibia-analysis-design-methodology.html


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

matlobi said:


> Intentional part of the design, and part of the charm.


I'd read that it was one of the quirks, but without any frame of reference, it's hard to know just what "crown wobble" means. Welp, now I know. Thanks for the background on the design; that's really interesting.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Pretty happy so-far. Thanks for the Heads Up!

Photos here
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/inco...t-mail-part-5-a-1246922-793.html#post40409114



swank said:


> Saw this on Slickdeals
> 
> Ashford.com has *Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Automatic Chronograph Watch (search for H71416733) for $672 - $193 w/ promo code SDKHAKI479 = $479. Shipping is free.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

matlobi said:


> Intentional part of the design, and part of the charm.


Here's a recent thread in the Russian forum with an animated illustration of the crown wobble design:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/why-vostok-crown-feels-loose-anyone-who-curious-1130914.html


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

mannal said:


> Pretty happy so-far. Thanks for the Heads Up!
> 
> Photos here
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/inco...t-mail-part-5-a-1246922-793.html#post40409114


Dang got yours fast. Mine not scheduled to arrive until Wednesday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Also if you sign up with Helgreys newsletter you get an additional $20 off. If you have already done that and used it up, I found if you log in, place 1 in your cart and close the browser. They will send you a $20 off code that works with the Silverstone.

edit: I have tried to use both coupon codes and it DID NOT work.



Keefy said:


> Crikey, this all got a bit messy recently didn't it!?
> 
> Let's get things back on track.
> Helgray have 33% off their entire Silverstone collection (ends 4/4), and
> Gruppo Gamma are offering $100 off with the code INSIDE100 when you check out.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

While browsing the Certified Watch Store for other watches came up on some REALLY nice Tissot auto watch deals. Both watches below have the ETA 2836 movement and are priced as low as I have ever seen them sale for.

First up is the *Tissot PR 516 Automatic Heritage watch (T0714303603100)* selling for *$233.99* ($226.97 after 3% Befrugal cashback). 
Other sites have it listed for over $300+
​






(borrowed from WUS)








Then there is the *Tissot T0624301705700 T-Navigator Men's Black Rubber 44MM Automatic Analog Watch​*selling for ​*$210.99​* ($204.66 after 3% Befrugal cashback)​
​














Enjoy!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Bulova Accutron II Snorkel in all-black and gray, model 98B219, $129.99 at Certified. It's much more elsewhere.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...219-mens-ba11-black-steel-bracelet-watch.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

crysman2000 said:


> While browsing the Certified Watch Store for other watches came up on some REALLY nice Tissot auto watch deals. Both watches below have the ETA 2836 movement and are priced as low as I have ever seen them sale for.
> 
> First up is the *Tissot PR 516 Automatic Heritage watch (T0714303603100)* selling for *$233.99* ($226.97 after 3% Befrugal cashback).
> Other sites have it listed for over $300+
> ...


Why would anybody buy one of these Tissots when you can get a Seiko for more money? It takes away all of the excitement in finding out if you got a "good" Seiko. 

Speaking of watches that are cheaper than Seikos, my Edox arrived already. Very nice dial and bracelet for $237. I don't think I've ever seen a bracelet assembled like this one. Very odd, but the small links make it comfortable. Thanks to whoever posted this one.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Anyone else notice a marked increase in the scam listings on ebay? Seeing a lot of AP ROOs, a Patek or two each listed for $500. I notice that all are listed with new (0% feedback) US addressed accounts with user names ending in '-0'.

I even am seeing people reuse photographs for used items that I bought. No one buy the used crepas tektite out there. I own it already.

Ebay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/142334970845

On my wrist:


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Casio's fairly cheap for anyone in NZ, not sure about how they compare globally, but for us down here in the land of the long white cloud ☁ it's not a bad price. All on 1 Day and prices in NZ$


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

Hey hey, someone bought it. Glad i could feed the beast. I love Edox, but i just don't love that style. I have to say though it looks pretty good on the wrist, and they didn't make that one too long so pretty cool watch.

Is the crown signed?



RyanD said:


> Why would anybody buy one of these Tissots when you can get a Seiko for more money? It takes away all of the excitement in finding out if you got a "good" Seiko.
> 
> Speaking of watches that are cheaper than Seikos, my Edox arrived already. Very nice dial and bracelet for $237. I don't think I've ever seen a bracelet assembled like this one. Very odd, but the small links make it comfortable. Thanks to whoever posted this one.
> 
> ...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Stayclassycliff said:


> Hey hey, someone bought it. Glad i could feed the beast. I love Edox, but i just don't love that style. I have to say though it looks pretty good on the wrist, and they didn't make that one too long so pretty cool watch.
> 
> Is the crown signed?


The crown is signed and so is the movement. The part of the movement that is exposed has blue screws.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

YES! I have seen a marked increase in scams all over ebay and the forums / boards too. You really have to research the seller. Do a reverse image search on everything. Try to contact the person using two different methods. Verify phone numbers and addresses. Google search on the email address to see where else it's used. Someone should make a list of everything you can do open source to verify sellers. There's a lot of identity theft now too- scammers posing as legitimate sellers with good references (on the boards). It's really a bummer- but there's a lot of risk in all these watch transactions- which is a real good reason to use trusted dealers if you can afford!! I know you will never get the deals but you also don't get the BS. Nice Crepas I've never seen or heard of it before. sweet!



cfcfan81 said:


> Anyone else notice a marked increase in the scam listings on ebay? Seeing a lot of AP ROOs, a Patek or two each listed for $500. I notice that all are listed with new (0% feedback) US addressed accounts with user names ending in '-0'.
> 
> I even am seeing people reuse photographs for used items that I bought. No one buy the used crepas tektite out there. I own it already.
> 
> ...


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't get the scam on this one- do you think he has multiple? His feedback looks good... like a legitimate seller.... ??? I would say this is good, but it's not?



cfcfan81 said:


> Anyone else notice a marked increase in the scam listings on ebay? Seeing a lot of AP ROOs, a Patek or two each listed for $500. I notice that all are listed with new (0% feedback) US addressed accounts with user names ending in '-0'.
> 
> I even am seeing people reuse photographs for used items that I bought. No one buy the used crepas tektite out there. I own it already.
> 
> ...


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

patrolmi said:


> I don't get the scam on this one- do you think he has multiple? His feedback looks good... like a legitimate seller.... ??? I would say this is good, but it's not?


Sorry I should have posted more pics. It wouldn't be clear otherwise.

The pics are match the listing I bought from. There is a mark at 18 on the sapphire bezel.

The strap is also a dead-giveaway.










I have it on a different strap, but here is the original very worn strap.










I only mentioned the this in case others are finding better one-off deals on the bay like me instead of grey-market. Like patrolmi said, this one isn't obvious, so be careful out there.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Groupon has the Steinhausen Classic Burgdorf Ultrathin Men's Watch (several color options) for* $80 - 30% off with coupon code GET30 [Exp 4/4] = $56 with free shipping*. Goes for $99 elsewhere.

https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-steinhausen-mens-classic-burgdorf-swiss-quartz


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Dress watch deal: 38mm, ETA2824-2

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76565135 Men's Watch , watches

AFFAVIATION288

USD288 + befrugal 5% off


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Pilot watch deal: 42mm, Hamilton H-31 movement (base ETA valjoux 7753), power reserve 60 hours, chrono automatic.

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H64666735 Men's Watch , watches

*Promotion Code: DMPILOT699

*USD699 + befrugal 5% off


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> The other watch was a stainless steel, NH36A automatic for just over $60 delivered. Most sites also list it as having a sapphire crystal, but this seller didn't, so I didn't make that claim without solid evidence to the contrary. Currently, I don't know where you can pick up an NH36A automatic watch for less. That's what I grew up being taught was also a bargain.


What was this watch, I missed it? Thanks

Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## revitup007 (Sep 28, 2016)

I do like the look it's the black n gold mix on the dial n hands

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

GET30 ain't workin' on nuttin'.



swank said:


> View attachment 11400570
> 
> 
> Groupon has the Steinhausen Classic Burgdorf Ultrathin Men's Watch (several color options) for* $80 - 30% off with coupon code GET30 [Exp 4/4] = $56 with free shipping*. Goes for $99 elsewhere.
> ...


----------



## revitup007 (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks for the reminder 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## revitup007 (Sep 28, 2016)

That Kontiki is off the hook

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowden (Dec 10, 2016)

Did anybody else win their auction for one of the BALL for BMW watches? I got an email congratulating on winning a CM3010C-SCJ-BK for less than $1,000 - I guess the top bid meters were non-functional...interesting business model


----------



## revitup007 (Sep 28, 2016)

The showa 42mm looks like a great diver but I did like the lime color at the web sight but it comes without the discount damm

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## revitup007 (Sep 28, 2016)

Beautiful 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

DuckaDiesel said:


> What was this watch, I missed it? Thanks
> 
> Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


*Guanqin GJ16034* Seiko NH36A automatic, leather on deployment clasp *$60.15* with Coupon Code "*GBWATCH*"


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

crysman2000 said:


> While browsing the Certified Watch Store for other watches came up on some REALLY nice Tissot auto watch deals. Both watches below have the ETA 2836 movement and are priced as low as I have ever seen them sale for.
> 
> First up is the *Tissot PR 516 Automatic Heritage watch (T0714303603100)* selling for *$233.99* ($226.97 after 3% Befrugal cashback).
> Other sites have it listed for over $300+
> ...


Thank you, the t navigator came under $200 with befrugal and coupon 0XSD0H4Y0A5M ( might be single use, had to sign up for newsletter).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

revitup007 said:


> Beautiful


Could you please quote the posts you're referring to in future!

You also don't need to make a post for every reply...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

revitup007 said:


> That Kontiki is off the hook


What Kontiki?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> What Kontiki?


I think a Super Kontiki came up recently

Edit: In conversation, not necessarily a deal


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRG-30...id=1491297328&sr=1-9&nodeID=16357062011&psd=1

Casio Men's PRG-300-7CR Pro Trek Digital Watch with White Band
lowest price: USD70.99


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRG270...id=1491297328&sr=1-7&nodeID=16357062011&psd=1

Triple Sensor Solar Watch
Lowest price as well: USD 68.99


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRW-35...id=1491297328&sr=1-2&nodeID=16357062011&psd=1

Casio Men's PRW-3500Y-1CR Pro Trek Quartz Solar Atomic Digital Display Black Watch
lowest as well: USD 154.99










and other 9x models with lowest price from below link:

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=gbps_i...&pf_rd_r=RP9XW9DP5D6WPD40WCVX&tag=dealmoon-20


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

Snowden said:


> Did anybody else win their auction for one of the BALL for BMW watches? I got an email congratulating on winning a CM3010C-SCJ-BK for less than $1,000 - I guess the top bid meters were non-functional...interesting business model


You bid less than me, but I imagine not by much. I also got the confirm email, though I knew my bid won long before that, because they charged my card the same night I bid.

My bet is like many in the Ball forum said, this was a warehouse clearance to make room for new models. Basically, as long as your bid was high enough that they made their cost back, they took your bid. It also might have involved when you bid, I didn't until only 5 hours were left. Remember, most of the Ball for BMW line was from 2013, only the Chronometer was 2014. So you were bidding on what was left from a 3-4 year prior release.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

At the upper end of the affordable spectrum....TimelessLuxury has the Ball Engineer II Ohio on clearance for $1079. That's about $700 off retail and less then several have sold for on the used market. What a gorgeous watch

http://www.timelessluxwatches.com/brands/new-watches/clearance/ball-watches/engineer-ii-ohio


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

eljay said:


> Could you please quote the posts you're referring to in future!
> 
> You also don't need to make a post for every reply...


You're putting a damper on his post count campaign.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

City74 said:


> At the upper end of the affordable spectrum....TimelessLuxury has the Ball Engineer II Ohio on clearance for $1079. That's about $700 off retail and less then several have sold for on the used market. What a gorgeous watch
> 
> http://www.timelessluxwatches.com/brands/new-watches/clearance/ball-watches/engineer-ii-ohio
> 
> View attachment 11403938


I might have time to drop by there and check it out. I'll take pics if i do go there.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I might have time to drop by there and check it out. I'll take pics if i do go there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Hey pick me up the Schaumburg AQM-1 while there would ya


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

There is a very nice dressy Oris 40mm at Certified for less than $600 before any coupons or cashback

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...nless-steel-men-s-watch-73375914084setls.html


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Karkarov said:


> You bid less than me, but I imagine not by much. I also got the confirm email, though I knew my bid won long before that, because they charged my card the same night I bid.
> 
> My bet is like many in the Ball forum said, this was a warehouse clearance to make room for new models. Basically, as long as your bid was high enough that they made their cost back, they took your bid. It also might have involved when you bid, I didn't until only 5 hours were left. Remember, most of the Ball for BMW line was from 2013, only the Chronometer was 2014. So you were bidding on what was left from a 3-4 year prior release.


Was this auction a one-time deal or something that will happen again ?


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

monza06 said:


> There is a very nice dressy Oris 40mm at Certified for less than $600 before any coupons or cashback
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...nless-steel-men-s-watch-73375914084setls.html


Chet Baker piece. Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

Snowden said:


> Did anybody else win their auction for one of the BALL for BMW watches? I got an email congratulating on winning a CM3010C-SCJ-BK for less than $1,000 - I guess the top bid meters were non-functional...interesting business model


I won a Ball for BMW TMT for $1k. Based on retail of both watches, you got the better deal.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rakuten has 15% back in points if you are an email subscriber with code 15B2V up to $100 worth of points. That would be $100 back on a purchase of $667 or more.

"This Rakuten Super Points™ promotion will begin on 4/3/2017 at 12:00AM PT and ends on 4/9/2017 at 11:59PM PT. 15% Back is awarded in the form of Rakuten Super Points™. Rakuten Super Points™ cannot be earned on any amount of the order redeemed with Rakuten Super Points™. This promotion requires you to be an email subscriber and opt-in via promo code and complete the checkout process by 11:59PM PT on 4/9/2017. Rakuten Super Points™ are viewable at checkout. All Rakuten Super Points™ earned during this promotion will be available 1 day after shipment and will expire 1 year (365 days) thereafter. For exact Rakuten Super Points™ expiration dates, please check your Rakuten.com Account. Rakuten.com will allow customers a maximum amount back of 10,000 Rakuten Super Points™ during this promotion per customer, per household"


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been on a bit of a weird Monster desire lately.

Edit.....posted on the wrong thread o|...............oh well.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Any monster deals out there


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

It looks like SWI's Legend divers are resurfacing.

The best of the eBay sellers has the Legend Deep Blue (not to be confused with the Deep Blue Deep Blue), blue-dial automatic with NH35 movement new for $106 and change. And these are their nice-sized 40mm ones:

NEW Legend Men Submariner Deep Blue Diver Automatic Sapphitek BLUE Dial SS Watch | eBay









There are other sellers who have the Legend Abyssos, 46mm with the Sellita SW-200 movement for $379 or best offer. Wonder how little they'll take?


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I am not sure how peeps feel about StrapsCo distressed leather natos but on the Bay their shop has them for $9.99 usd. I have a couple and like them very much thou I do not have the experience like a lot of you all.

StrapsCo Extra Thick Antique Vintage Leather Watch Band Strap Black Pre-V Buckle | eBay

StrapsCo Distressed Faded Vintage Leather Mens Watch Band Strap | eBay


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I am not sure how peeps feel about StrapsCo distressed leather natos but on the Bay their shop has them for $9.99 usd. I have a couple and like them very much thou I do not have the experience like a lot of you all.
> 
> StrapsCo Extra Thick Antique Vintage Leather Watch Band Strap Black Pre-V Buckle | eBay
> 
> StrapsCo Distressed Faded Vintage Leather Mens Watch Band Strap | eBay


Seems like a solid deal, but very limited colors, at least in 20mm width.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I did not go through the rest of their straps. Could be other deals maybe? Stupid work gets in the way of watch browsing LOL



nyonya said:


> Seems like a solid deal, but very limited colors, at least in 20mm width.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I am not sure how peeps feel about StrapsCo distressed leather natos but on the Bay their shop has them for $9.99 usd. I have a couple and like them very much thou I do not have the experience like a lot of you all.
> 
> StrapsCo Extra Thick Antique Vintage Leather Watch Band Strap Black Pre-V Buckle | eBay
> 
> StrapsCo Distressed Faded Vintage Leather Mens Watch Band Strap | eBay


I have one of the thick straps and didn't like it, too thick for me and the buckle was HUGE. I do normally like their stuff tho so will check out others


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I am not sure how peeps feel about StrapsCo distressed leather natos but on the Bay their shop has them for $9.99 usd. I have a couple and like them very much thou I do not have the experience like a lot of you all.
> 
> StrapsCo Extra Thick Antique Vintage Leather Watch Band Strap Black Pre-V Buckle | eBay
> 
> StrapsCo Distressed Faded Vintage Leather Mens Watch Band Strap | eBay


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I am not sure how peeps feel about StrapsCo distressed leather natos but on the Bay their shop has them for $9.99 usd. I have a couple and like them very much thou I do not have the experience like a lot of you all.
> 
> StrapsCo Extra Thick Antique Vintage Leather Watch Band Strap Black Pre-V Buckle | eBay
> 
> StrapsCo Distressed Faded Vintage Leather Mens Watch Band Strap | eBay


Thanks for the deal! It looks like those prices also apply to the same products on Amazon, at least for the leather NATOs. The prime shipping, for those who have it, and free returns makes it even better!

Distressed Vintage Style Leather G10 Nato Zulu Watch Strap w/ Black Rings

Distressed Vintage Style Leather G10 Nato Zulu Watch Strap

StrapsCo Burnt Faded Vintage Style Leather G10 Nato Zulu Watch Strap

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

samshy said:


> Any monster deals out there


I think passthewatch are still cheapest. $154.85 with code DEAL5. For a bit more you can have the bracelet option. I'm waiting on one to arrive at the moment.

https://www.passthewatch.com/seiko-...lassic-stainless-steel-automatic-divers-watch


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Rakuten Global, through April 13, is offering 25% Rakuten Super Points on purchases over 8,000 JPY. A Super Point equals a Yen off your next purchase (or whenever you choose to use them).

So, let's say you buy a $180 watch (20,000 JPY). You'd earn 5,000 Super Points, basically $45 off your next purchase. And there's no limitation on applying that; you could buy a $50 watch for $5, for example.

Good time to grab a Japanese Domestic Market model.

25% Points Back: Rakuten Global Market


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Keefy said:


> ...
> Helgray have 33% off their entire Silverstone collection (ends 4/4)...


NOT A DEAL, but just a heads up for anyone new to this thread: Before ordering from Helgray, you should probably do a search in this forum for "helgray customer service problems" or something similar, or just go browse through this recent thread from a WUS member who was/is attempting to do a simple return of a new watch to Helgray - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/whats-up-helgreys-customer-service-monday-morning-rant-4064690.html.

I realize that the stories may not be typical and YMMV and maybe most people have a good experience, but the stories about Helgray's CS issues in these threads have scared me off from considering this brand. Forewarned is forearmed.

(BTW, I also believe the owner of Helgray owns the Rossling and Makara brands.)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Rakuten Global, through April 13, is offering 25% Rakuten Super Points on purchases over 8,000 JPY. A Super Point equals a Yen off your next purchase (or whenever you choose to use them).
> 
> So, let's say you buy a $180 watch (20,000 JPY). You'd earn 5,000 Super Points, basically $45 off your next purchase. And there's no limitation on applying that; you could buy a $50 watch for $5, for example.
> 
> ...


Good find. Just make sure to read all of the rules carefully. Looks like the best use would be to buy something for 40,000 JPY and get 10,000 JPY to use later.

Bonus Rakuten Super Points
"Bonus Rakuten Super Points" are time limited Super Points. For this promotion, the Bonus Rakuten Super Points will be awarded on May 15th, 2017 and will expire on June 14th, 2017.
1) Please make sure to spend Bonus Rakuten Super Points within the allotted time period.
2) Bonus Rakuten Super Points from this Promotion have an expiration date and will expire after June 14th, 2017.
3) Each user can only receive a maximum of 10,000 Bonus Rakuten Super Points from the promotion regardless of the number of purchases.


----------



## yellowtrace (Nov 28, 2014)

It is a good deal but only if you also intend to buy something else next month. Just make sure you have something else lined up for purchse before the points expire in a month.

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Double.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Good find. Just make sure to read all of the rules carefully. Looks like the best use would be to buy something for 40,000 JPY and get 10,000 JPY to use later.
> 
> Bonus Rakuten Super Points
> "Bonus Rakuten Super Points" are time limited Super Points. For this promotion, the Bonus Rakuten Super Points will be awarded on May 15th, 2017 and will expire on June 14th, 2017.
> ...


Yes. And bear in mind you can buy multiple things to get to that 40,000 yen total. $361 in purchases gets you $90 off your next order!

EDIT: And one thing I like about Rakuten Global is, it doesn't have all of the restrictions that gray marketers do here on their promos. If a shop is on Rakuten Global, they take the points, period. They apply to sale items. They can be combined with any other promo codes you may find.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

yellowtrace said:


> It is a good deal but only if you also intend to buy something else next month. Just make sure you have something else lined up for purchse before the points expire in a month.


This is the Heads Up thread! Of course we intend to buy something else next month!


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm not sure what these usually go for, but Long Island Watch has the blue Orient Mako for $169 (down from $229 apparently)

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Orient_AA02002D_Mako_II_Dive_Watch_p/aa02002d.htm


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

monza06 said:


> Was this auction a one-time deal or something that will happen again ?


It will eventually happen again, but no idea when, or what the watch models will be. Since people are posting, to give you an idea, I got a Ball for BMW Chrono in DLC case for 1k flat.

Specifically this one: Topper Fine Jewelers: Ball BMW Chronograph CM3010C-P1CJ-BK

Even though I know "someone" got it cheaper, I feel pretty good about that price.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

briburt said:


> NOT A DEAL, but just a heads up for anyone new to this thread: Before ordering from Helgray, you should probably do a search in this forum for "helgray customer service problems" or something similar, or just go browse through this recent thread from a WUS member who was/is attempting to do a simple return of a new watch to Helgray - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/whats-up-helgreys-customer-service-monday-morning-rant-4064690.html.
> 
> I realize that the stories may not be typical and YMMV and maybe most people have a good experience, but the stories about Helgray's CS issues in these threads have scared me off from considering this brand. Forewarned is forearmed.
> 
> (BTW, I also believe the owner of Helgray owns the Rossling and Makara brands.)


It was replied to by the owner. The silver stone is a fantastic watch for the money. I love my panda dial...grab and go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Not a watch deal, but it's on Touch of Modern so some of us have coupons or credit to burn. Lots of leather jackets for around $100.

This one is $61.99. The same jacket is $145 on Overstock with good reviews.
https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...uine-Leather-Moto-Jacket/6749534/product.html









To make my post watch related, here is my new Zenith Rainbow Flyback from Ashford. It's not obvious from a photo, but the bezel is dished in slightly and the crystal is higher than the bezel. That makes the watch relatively thin.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Keefy said:


> I'm not sure what these usually go for, but Long Island Watch has the blue Orient Mako for $169 (down from $229 apparently)
> 
> https://www.longislandwatch.com/Orient_AA02002D_Mako_II_Dive_Watch_p/aa02002d.htm


Bunch of us picked them up for $99 last year at Massdrop with a (lousy) rubber strap. I believe they dropped that watch twice for less than $100 & similarly priced at Amazon from time to time - with a metal bracelet I remember seeing them in the $120 to $149 range.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Not sure if this is a deal.. I've never been in the market for a Max Bill, just a heads up.

Massdrop: $699.99


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

Jomashop looks like they are throwing Glycines away, prices are pretty bottomed out, lower then GooRoo, and I dont know if she would match those.
http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-doo...rder=price&trk_sid=V48HE15DADOVT46HBH3I9T145K








What do you all thing of this quartz guy, I keep defaulting back to him as a beater.
Any info on the quality of quartz movements they use in models like these and has anyone had any expieriance? I have a combat iguana and I LOVE IT(quartz)


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

isitauthentic said:


> Jomashop looks like they are throwing Glycines away, prices are pretty bottomed out, lower then GooRoo, and I dont know if she would match those.
> http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-doo...rder=price&trk_sid=V48HE15DADOVT46HBH3I9T145K


Yes, in most cases you'd still do better buying from her.


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

I just noticed something interesting, at JOMASHOP while looking at the Glycines, I noticed this in the Warranty part.

WARRANTYWith Manufacturer's Guarantee


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

cgrey2 said:


> Yes, in most cases you'd still do better buying from her.


I don't see why. She won't match some of those prices


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

City74 said:


> I don't see why. She won't match some of those prices


All 4 Glycines (different models) I bought from her were less than the Jomashop prices, so I'd still make an offer to her first if I were looking and see what she will do.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

isitauthentic said:


> Jomashop looks like they are throwing Glycines away, prices are pretty bottomed out, lower then GooRoo, and I dont know if she would match those.
> http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-doo...rder=price&trk_sid=V48HE15DADOVT46HBH3I9T145K
> 
> View attachment 11409930
> ...


Someone mentioned a few pages ago that he bought this exact watch from gooroo for $90 less than she was asking and a chronograph complication.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Bunch of us picked them up for $99 last year at Massdrop with a (lousy) rubber strap. I believe they dropped that watch twice for less than $100 & similarly priced at Amazon from time to time - with a metal bracelet I remember seeing them in the $120 to $149 range.


I haven't seen those low prices (under $100) on the newer gen 2 Mako/Ray (newer movement, hacking, elimination of day pusher). Same goes for Amazon. There were some great deals at the end of 2015 when the gen 1 Mako/Ray were being cleared out.

As I recall, LIW ran an introductory price of $159 on the gen 2 Mako when they were released with $169 being standard on the Mako and the Ray a few $$ more.

So back to the original question, $169 for a Mako is OK but not exceptional, IMO. Saying that, the blue dial Mako is one of the classiest divers...just a beautiful watch.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Rakuten Global, through April 13, is offering 25% Rakuten Super Points on purchases over 8,000 JPY. A Super Point equals a Yen off your next purchase (or whenever you choose to use them).
> 
> So, let's say you buy a $180 watch (20,000 JPY). You'd earn 5,000 Super Points, basically $45 off your next purchase. And there's no limitation on applying that; you could buy a $50 watch for $5, for example.
> 
> ...


Check out this seller. Lots of pre-owned watches. It's worth it just to read the descriptions if nothing else. There are probably some rare gems in there. I see a limited edition Japanese market Speedmaster.

CLOSER | Rakuten Global Market: Shopping Japanese products from Japan.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Nice, below seems nice:

CLOSER | Rakuten Global Market: Omega Geneva MEISTER W name Cal.552 automatic movement mens â˜&#8230;
$ 702.04 (¥ 77,565) - 10,000 ( 25% off cap @ max 40,000) = 67565 = USD 611.53









CLOSER | Rakuten Global Market: Omega Cima star chronograph AT cal .1040 leather men
$ 862.16 (¥ 95,256) - 10,000 ( 25% off cap @ max 40,000) = 85256 = USD 771.65









CLOSER | Rakuten Global Market: Omega speed master date 3513.33 self-winding watch men
$ 1,168.31 (¥ 129,081)- 10,000 ( 25% off cap @ max 40,000) = 119081 = USD 1077.8











RyanD said:


> Check out this seller. Lots of pre-owned watches. It's worth it just to read the descriptions if nothing else. There are probably some rare gems in there. I see a limited edition Japanese market Speedmaster.
> 
> CLOSER | Rakuten Global Market: Shopping Japanese products from Japan.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Ashford has the Hamilton H71416137 Khaki Field Chronograph Automatic Men's Stainless Steel Watch for $777 - $258 off with coupon code *SDKHAKI519 in cart = $519 with free shipping.







*


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

ohh, so many nice watch:

CLOSER | Rakuten Global Market: ã‚ªãƒ¡ã‚¬ã‚³ãƒ³ã‚¹ãƒ†ã‚¯ãƒ­ãƒŽãƒ¡ãƒ¼ã‚¿ãƒ¼ Cal .712 outside a company building new article leather AT men
$ 385.33 (¥ 42,573) - 10,000 ( 25% off cap @ max 40,000) = 32573 = USD 294.82










CLOSER | Rakuten Global Market: ã‚ªãƒ¡ã‚¬ã‚³ãƒ³ã‚¹ãƒ†ãƒ‡ã‚¤ãƒ‡ã‚¤ãƒˆã‚¯ãƒ­ãƒŽãƒ¡ãƒ¼ã‚¿ãƒ¼ Cal .1021 men's AT outside a company building new article leather beltâ˜†
$ 376.53 (¥ 41,601)- 10,000 ( 25% off cap @ max 40,000) = 31601 = USD 286










http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/closer01/item/325425/
$ 367.73 (¥ 40,629)- 10,000 ( 25% off cap @ max 40,000) = 30629 = USD 277.22









CLOSER | Rakuten Global Market: Antique Cima star devil date men AT SS breathâ˜†
$ 373.90 (¥ 41,310)









CLOSER | Rakuten Global Market: Omega Cima star silver dial date Cal .1010 AT menâ˜†
$ 369.50 (¥ 40,824)









However, it is not direct discount, the 10,000 Yen is for next purchase...
maybe can get a free omega stop watch on next purchase 

CLOSER | Rakuten Global Market: * Translation and Omega Cal.9201 SS white characters Edition stopwatch
$ 86.21 (¥ 9,525)


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

Joma has many of the Airman variants for $695...weekly sale


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll just leave this here.

Udedokeihompo | Rakuten Global Market: Orient star ORIENT Orient star retro-future guitar model WZ0191DA mens watch watches


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> Udedokeihompo | Rakuten Global Market: Orient star ORIENT Orient star retro-future guitar model WZ0191DA mens watch watches


The video will make you want it more lol!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I saw a Credor in there, too. Quartz, though. And 33mm.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If I didn't already know my not-watch-loving wife would hardly ever wear it, I'd be pouncing on this beautiful thing:

CLOSER | Rakuten Global Market: Quality goods omega Cima star 120 2571.20 quartz Lady's♪


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

RyanD said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> Udedokeihompo | Rakuten Global Market: Orient star ORIENT Orient star retro-future guitar model WZ0191DA mens watch watches


In the Orient "WZ0191DA" stainless steel round case with belt. As with skeleton back, power reserve indicator, second hand stop device. Also broke three while retaining structure, utilizes push type.


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

swank said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton H71416137 Khaki Field Chronograph Automatic Men's Stainless Steel Watch for $777 - $258 off with coupon code *SDKHAKI519 in cart = $519 with free shipping.
> 
> View attachment 11410394
> *


This watch looks very similar to the one I bought last week. It should be here in a day or so.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

CLOSER | Rakuten Global Market: ãƒ•ã‚©ãƒ«ãƒ†ã‚£ã‚¹ãƒ•ãƒªãƒ¼ã‚¬ãƒ¼ã‚¯ãƒ©ã‚·ãƒƒã‚¯ 596.10.148 GMT self-winding watchâ˜&#8230;
$ 486.80 (¥ 53,784)









CLOSER | Rakuten Global Market: AT men's chronograph day-Date Watch 597.18.141 Fortis
$ 682.30 (¥ 75,384)









CLOSER | Rakuten Global Market: ãƒ•ã‚©ãƒ«ãƒ†ã‚£ã‚¹ã‚¹ãƒšãƒ¼ã‚¹ãƒžãƒ†ã‚£ãƒƒã‚¯ã‚¯ãƒ­ãƒŽã‚°ãƒ©ãƒ• 625.22.141 self-winding watch men watch â˜&#8230;
$ 828.93 (¥ 91,584)


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Some of those translations are great.

(Case size) "Approximately 40mm (I do not include a dragon-head gargoyle)"


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

CLOSER | Rakuten Global Market: Gin 256.2644 chronograph self-winding watch black men

$ 731.18 (¥ 80,784)


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Looks like a winner for $595 Swiss auto Chrono







http://www.jomadeals.com/luxury

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

City74 said:


> I don't see why. She won't match some of those prices


I made low offers to the gooroo on an SST, a Sphair and Airfighter chrono. Although I didn't purchase any of these, the prices she counter-offered on all 3 were LESS than what Joma is currently listing as "sale" prices.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is the Heads Up thread! Of course we intend to buy something else next month!


I, for one, do not intend to buy something else next month.

..but I will. Dammit.

Knowing me, I'll probably buy something I see here tomorrow.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Vwatch said:


> Omegas and Fortises and Sinns, oh my!


Be still, my beating heart...



dumberdrummer said:


> I made low offers to the gooroo on an SST, a Sphair and Airfighter chrono. Although I didn't purchase any of these, the prices she counter-offered on all 3 were LESS than what Joma is currently listing as "sale" prices.


I also let the blue Airman 18 purist (both standard and sphair versions) go after screwing the price down using make an offer. Kind of regretting it now!



Sunnygps said:


> This watch looks very similar to the one I bought last week. It should be here in a day or so.


Since you mention it, there's _another_ Revue Thommen sale at Gemnation.


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

kl884347 said:


> If you like that there is also a very similar one that is branded for London Bridge Trading Company (huh?) on ebay for only $110. I am on the fence about it and if there is a rush to buy them and I miss out I guess I'll be sorry...
> 
> NEW London Bridge Trading LBX-3000 Limited Edition Reactor Watch in Black | eBay
> 
> ...


Hi,
That's a genuine Reactor watch for $110? Hmm . . . LOL. That seems to fall under the "Too Good to be True" category. ???

Cheers,
BB


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> Udedokeihompo | Rakuten Global Market: Orient star ORIENT Orient star retro-future guitar model WZ0191DA mens watch watches


Orient star? More like Rock Star...


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

BookBoy said:


> Hi,
> That's a genuine Reactor watch for $110? Hmm . . . LOL. That seems to fall under the "Too Good to be True" category. 
> 
> Cheers,
> BB


Can be bought directly from LBX for $99.95 ($400 MRSP) rather than Ebay--cut out the middle man. Limited Edition LBX REACTOR Watch - Watches - Misc. LBX Tactical


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

swank said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton H71416137 Khaki Field Chronograph Automatic Men's Stainless Steel Watch for $777 - $258 off with coupon code *SDKHAKI519 in cart = $519 with free shipping.
> 
> *


Awesome deal. I owned this a few years back but the lack of AR coating annoyed me. I guess I've been spoiled by some watches with seemingly non-existent crystals.

Still tempted to buy this again...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

cfcfan81 said:


> Some of those translations are great.
> 
> (Case size) "Approximately 40mm (I do not include a dragon-head gargoyle)"


Hysterical; I've spent the last 1/2 hour chuckling over some of these:

"avian boyfriend" (pilot watch)

"cima" (translation of "sea" as in Seamaster = Cima Master)

"coating depends on a windshield" (AR coating is peeling back)

"A change of color is seen in a needle, an index, the night airglow of the dial." (patina)

"A careful pickpocket wound and a small hit wound are seen in a case, a breath part, but, as for the fatal wound, there are none." (small scratches only)

"shelter belt plastic" (strap)

"breath" (movement - ex: "Genuine Omega is a blessing, but in the original breath of ST376.0822 model is not." = this is a Frankenwatch / non-Omega mvmt)

"In the case of an antique watch, a difference may grow big under the influence of posture differences on a day. Please consider this number as a reference level to the last. It is the one which cannot support of the returned goods for the reason that a day difference has a big and the gratuitous repair, and please bid it after understanding." (variances in time for an automatic watch vary with daily use)

"Moisturizing with ☆ Rolex Datejust 69028 LR Ruberwa Beckett AT" (moisturizing? no idea at all)


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> Hysterical; I've spent the last 1/2 hour chuckling over some of these:
> 
> "avian boyfriend" (pilot watch)


Haha, puts me in mind of this.

Which, for the deal hunters, will probably be available during the upcoming Easter sale for at least 75% off. ;-)

Edit: Finally started playing around with the Fortis B-42 Titanium that arrived from Upscale Time on Monday. Disappointment so far, sadly: https://www.watchuseek.com/f251/nobody-done-show-us-your-fortis-yet-83832-50.html#post40460922


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Looks like a winner for $595 Swiss auto Chrono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to own this watch. It's really nice for this price. Real carbon fiber dial.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

jdanefrantz said:


> I love this thread so much. It's comical when adults get butt hurt over the most childish things. So many comments on this thread are not even deal driven because we're complaining about someone posting a "cheap" watch. Everyone has their own version of "affordable" and there might be some of us who can't afford even the $200/$300 deals but really appreciate the lower price points because maybe they can get a Homage to one of the higher end pieces they'll never be able to afford. I love this thread and the members on here but some of this back and forth is ridiculous. I don't know HoustonReal but the dude's legit and most of the time he'll do some pretty in depth reviews of some of these pieces he posts (which are great BTW). He shouldn't have to continually defend himself because he posts a bargain deal and someone gets bent out of shape because it's cheap. Sorry mods and other members because I'm not politically correct and here I am clogging up the thread but I personally am tired of having to read this crap. Post the deal, comment a thank you or what have you and keep on scrollin' if you're not interested. Sorry for the rant everyone
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


I know my response isn't helping, but I absolutely agree with this post. Great thread, and I really like the deals at all levels, which I have taken advantage of. So keep them coming.

I agree, HoustonReal's posts are great and appear genuine. Nice work mate.

Mind you. This discussion is distracting me from buying watches, so it's helping me save. Ha!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

eljay said:


> Haha, puts me in mind of this.
> 
> Which, for the deal hunters, will probably be available during the upcoming Easter sale for at least 75% off. ;-)
> 
> Edit: Finally started playing around with the Fortis B-42 Titanium that arrived from Upscale Time on Monday. Disappointment so far, sadly: https://www.watchuseek.com/f251/nobody-done-show-us-your-fortis-yet-83832-50.html#post40460922


Was disappointed I didn't jump on this deal and missed it, maybe not so much now. Would like to hear others views.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Was disappointed I didn't jump on this deal and missed it, maybe not so much now. Would like to hear others views.


I haven't read about this kind of failure happening very often, in fact I think these screw bars attract their share of praise (edit: or maybe I'm wrong about that?) I just got unlucky, I hope...


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

cfcfan81 said:


> Some of those translations are great.
> 
> (Case size) "Approximately 40mm (I do not include a dragon-head gargoyle)"


They had my money until I saw that they weren't including the dragon-head gargoyle.


----------



## Tousie (Dec 3, 2015)

FYI I just made an offer on this quartz chrono and gooroo's counter offer was still about 10% higher than on Joma right now.



jcombs1 said:


> Someone mentioned a few pages ago that he bought this exact watch from gooroo for $90 less than she was asking and a chronograph complication.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow - sorry to hear about the Fortis. I thought the selling point of the B-42 was the double sided AR coating? Could it only exist on the stainless steel model and not the titanium? Really glad you shared this, was on the lookout for one myself but that's a deal breaker. I've heard of others having similar issues with Fortis on the strap changes.



eljay said:


> Haha, puts me in mind of this.
> 
> Which, for the deal hunters, will probably be available during the upcoming Easter sale for at least 75% off. ;-)
> 
> Edit: Finally started playing around with the Fortis B-42 Titanium that arrived from Upscale Time on Monday. Disappointment so far, sadly: https://www.watchuseek.com/f251/nobody-done-show-us-your-fortis-yet-83832-50.html#post40460922


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Ticonderoga said:


> Hysterical; I've spent the last 1/2 hour chuckling over some of these:
> 
> "avian boyfriend" (pilot watch)
> 
> ...


What, are they selling a watch? I too enjoyed the poetry, I didn't realize he was describing a watch?


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Okay its not s diver, its also a quartz, and I'm not going to buy one myself. But look at the green dial, its very attractive.
On massdrop for $99.
Miro. 38mm.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

CountyComm has the mid pilot and large pilot for $219

I didn't have time to dig back through to see if this has been posted. So apologies if this is a repost.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Man, they are really dumping these. Last sale was $250 I believe

QUOTE=thebuzz;40473586]CountyComm has the mid pilot and large pilot for $219

I didn't have time to dig back through to see if this has been posted. So apologies if this is a repost.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Seiko SNKN41 for $54 at Amazon warehouse deals in "used-good" condition. Does mention scratches on glass, etc however many have mentioned that watches still show up in new condition even with such a description.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1491412257&sr=8-111


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Seiko SRP713 automatic on brown leather strap is down to $199 on Amazon with free Prime shipping and free returns and 3-year Seiko warranty. According to the 3 camels, it's close to the lowest price it has been on Amazon. (I've seen it on Jomashop for as low as $149 but it has been out of stock there for a while now).

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless-Leather/dp/B01HZT56A2

If you're willing to buy from Duty Free Island, you can get it for $162.95 with free intl airmail shipping; not as convenient or fast as Amazon and without the free returns, but you save a few bucks.

Seiko SRP713K1 Automatic 24 Jewels Men's 100m Neo Sports Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com

Pretty nice-looking automatic field watch and a step above a Seiko 5, I think, but too big for my wrist.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

ebtromba said:


> Man, they are really dumping these. Last sale was $250 I believe
> 
> QUOTE=thebuzz;40473586]CountyComm has the mid pilot and large pilot for $219
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Gotta wonder if they're phasing out of the watch business, which would be a real shame. My SR-9015L has surprisingly become one of my favorites. These sold out right around the holidays after I managed to pick one up from CountyComm on the cheap and they haven't been back in stock since. Shown here on the excellent Maratac leather strap which was another absolutely bargain at $8.00 (and still available).


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> Man, they are really dumping these. Last sale was $250 I believe
> 
> QUOTE=thebuzz;40473586]CountyComm has the mid pilot and large pilot for $219
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Wow. Finger on trigger....


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

ebtromba said:


> Man, they are really dumping these. Last sale was $250 I believe
> 
> QUOTE=thebuzz;40473586]CountyComm has the mid pilot and large pilot for $219
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

If I remember correctly, these CountyComm pilots had been selling for $199 regularly a couple years back up until they figured out they could charge much more. Based on their recent going rate, $219 is a great deal none the less.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

OK, this is my favorite of the Rakuten bad interpretations so far.

"Why aren't we selling any of these? I don't understand it."


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> OK, this is my favorite of the Rakuten bad interpretations so far.
> 
> "Why aren't we selling any of these? I don't understand it."
> 
> View attachment 11417090


Something smells fishy 'bout this one!


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Something smells fishy 'bout this one!


I really did lol on this quote. Well done sir.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Guess, some of you might have seen this. Anyway, DB is having a strap sale, some really good deals on the silicon ($7.99???)

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Greetings - Deep Blue Forum Members

We are having a private SALE on select Nato/Zulu and Silicon Straps .

please visit the following links to see new SALE prices on Nylon and Silicon Straps

Silicon Silicon Straps - REPLACEMENT STRAPS AND BRACELETS

Nato & Zulu Nylon Ballistic Straps - REPLACEMENT STRAPS AND BRACELETS

Rubber HYDRO 55 NATURAL RUBBER COLLECTION - REPLACEMENT STRAPS AND BRACELETS

We also have 2 shipping options For straps

Priority Mail ( 2 to 3 days Shipping in USA ) $6.00 Faster shipping + 3 straps and up
First Class (2 to 7 days Shipping in USA ) $3.00 - up to 2 straps only
International prices remain the same

ALSO - If you missed out on any previous sale for a watch and would like to buy one please email [email protected]


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

if you live in Canada the shipping is $29.99 for a $7.99 strap


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Gotta wonder if they're phasing out of the watch business, which would be a real shame. My SR-9015L has surprisingly become one of my favorites...


Don't worry, they aren't. I know they have a new "in-between" sized pilot in the works, to be released later this year, hopefully.


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

kl884347 said:


> Guess, some of you might have seen this. Anyway, DB is having a strap sale, some really good deals on the silicon ($7.99???)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> Greetings - Deep Blue Forum Members
> ...


Awesome. Thanks for the heads up. Anyone used the silicone vented $7.99 straps? Want to get one to replace the terribly stiff strap that came with the srp639 tuna assuming the deep blue one is soft and flexible. Tried boiling the seiko strap to no avail.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Ottski44 said:


> I really did lol on this quote. Well done sir.


MOL

(moaned out loud)


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Appears the sale is only on their US site. I just checked out the Canadian site and the are reg price. Too bad because like @4jamie says, the shipping kills it.
Also what is this previous watch sale you speak of? and did it only apply to the US site as well?



kl884347 said:


> Guess, some of you might have seen this. Anyway, DB is having a strap sale, some really good deals on the silicon ($7.99???)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> Greetings - Deep Blue Forum Members
> ...


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh, I don't know, that is what came in my email so I just cut and paste it. I guess you'll have to email Stan to see what the deal is!



Ojibway Bob said:


> Appears the sale is only on their US site. I just checked out the Canadian site and the are reg price. Too bad because like @4jamie says, the shipping kills it.
> Also what is this previous watch sale you speak of? and did it only apply to the US site as well?


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

catsteeth said:


> Okay its not s diver, its also a quartz, and I'm not going to buy one myself. But look at the green dial, its very attractive.
> On massdrop for $99.
> Miro. 38mm.
> View attachment 11415146
> ...


I bought a Miro on massdrop last year and sold it right away. Not impressive in real life, imo.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

thebuzz said:


> CountyComm has the mid pilot and large pilot for $219
> 
> I didn't have time to dig back through to see if this has been posted. So apologies if this is a repost.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Large is sold out or I would have got one, thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

boze said:


> I bought a Miro on massdrop last year and sold it right away. Not impressive in real life, imo.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


That doesn't surprise me at all. I liked the colour, but at $99 its only ever going to be a budget built watch. Which is why I've no intention of buying one.
I'll happily buy watches for $99, but I'd stick to brands like Seiko, Orient, and Citizen.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Any deals on Victorinox or Hamilton 38mm automatics?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

4jamie said:


> if you live in Canada the shipping is $29.99 for a $7.99 strap


$29.99 CAD or USD?


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

winstoda said:


> Wow - sorry to hear about the Fortis. I thought the selling point of the B-42 was the double sided AR coating? Could it only exist on the stainless steel model and not the titanium? Really glad you shared this, was on the lookout for one myself but that's a deal breaker. I've heard of others having similar issues with Fortis on the strap changes.


I don't understand the "no AR" deal, my SS Fortis has a great one, as previously noted by others:










No play on the bezel either, regulated within COSC accuracy, no issues with mine taking off the screw bars but I did notice that they have to be handled gently !


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is a whopping $500-900 better than you can find a similar used model of this watch anywhere else. And you get the maxed-out Rakuten Super Points event points; so, another $90 to spend on something else in May.

Ball Fireman Ionosphere automatic chronograph, model CM1090C-SJ-WH1BE, in used-very good condition, $925.

CLOSER | Rakuten Global Market: Mint Stockmann ionosphere CM1090C-SJ-WH1BE


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

monza06 said:


> I don't understand the "no AR" deal, my SS Fortis has a great one, as previously noted by others:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this bezel white or stainless? Some pics make it look white while in this pic it appears to be SS or aluminum in color. TIA.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is a whopping $500-900 better than you can find a similar used model of this watch anywhere else. And you get the maxed-out Rakuten Super Points event points; so, another $90 to spend on something else in May.
> 
> Ball Fireman Ionosphere automatic chronograph, model CM1090C-SJ-WH1BE, in used-very good condition, $925.
> 
> ...


Lots of "hanging fruits" out there, but it is really weird with "balls" in the title.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is a whopping $500-900 better than you can find a similar used model of this watch anywhere else. And you get the maxed-out Rakuten Super Points event points; so, another $90 to spend on something else in May.
> 
> Ball Fireman Ionosphere automatic chronograph, model CM1090C-SJ-WH1BE, in used-very good condition, $925.
> 
> ...


Pretty good price on this Fireman Racer (or Stalk Man if you prefer) too, although it looks a little dinged up.

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/closer01/item/330630/

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> Is this bezel white or stainless? Some pics make it look white while in this pic it appears to be SS or aluminum in color. TIA.


Not white for sure, 'aluminum' color it is.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

cuica said:


> Any deals on Victorinox or Hamilton 38mm automatics?


There's a deal for a 38mm Hammy Khaki Chrono on bracelet a couple pages back via Ashford. Little over 500 bucks.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Lots of "hanging fruits" out there, but it is really weird with "balls" in the title.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ugly as balls, too, IMHO. But I know people like them, and it's a great deal. Happy it's posted.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Edit: i suck at math


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

hamsterdams said:


> There's a deal for a 38mm Hammy Khaki Chrono on bracelet a couple pages back via Ashford. Little over 500 bucks.


Thanks but I didn't ellaborate: I want a 2824 38mm one! ;-)


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

cuica said:


> Thanks but I didn't ellaborate: I want a 2824 38mm one! ;-)


Gotcha. Might want to check Ashford out anyways, their Hamilton sale ends tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

winstoda said:


> Wow - sorry to hear about the Fortis. I thought the selling point of the B-42 was the double sided AR coating? Could it only exist on the stainless steel model and not the titanium? Really glad you shared this, was on the lookout for one myself but that's a deal breaker. I've heard of others having similar issues with Fortis on the strap changes.


My Fortis has the best AR I've seen. The crystal is pretty much invisible in my light box.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

RyanD said:


> My Fortis has the best AR I've seen. The crystal is pretty much invisible in my light box.
> 
> View attachment 11419922


What's the blank window to the left of the date window?


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Invicta 8926 $59.95 with free shipping on Ebay.

Invicta Men's Pro Diver Automatic 200m Black Dial Stainless Steel Watch 8926 843836089265 | eBay

Looking at the photos, this model does not have the coin edge "OB" but the "Longines" scalloped edge bezel. Also, one other oddity is the photo of the display back shows the Miyota movement. I don't think Invicta uses the Miyota any longer in the Pro Diver line, moving to the Seiko NH35A so could just be an old stock photo.

Whatever your opinion of Invicta, there is no disputing this is a lot of watch for next to nothing. Just make sure you check out the watch when it arrives. QC is the first casualty at this price point.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

tanksndudes said:


> What's the blank window to the left of the date window?


Alarm on/off indicator


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Some nice swiss pieces at 50% Off from my favorite AD
http://thewatchmaker.com/april-2017-clearance/

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

Sean779 said:


> Can be bought directly from LBX for $99.95 ($400 MRSP) rather than Ebay--cut out the middle man. Limited Edition LBX REACTOR Watch - Watches - Misc. LBX Tactical


Thanks! I did order one direct from LBX -- it was a few cents cheaper, and they allow returns, unlike the eBay seller.

I'll post about the watch when I get it.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

I genuinely, non-sarcastically want a dragon-head gargoyle. I don't care if it's watch-related or not. 

&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

BookBoy said:


> I genuinely, non-sarcastically want a dragon-head gargoyle. I don't care if it's watch-related or not.
> 
> &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


Ask and ye shall receive.

http://a.co/cPo6jl8


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Zixen has their Trimix Vintage 1000m diver on sale, at the upper end of affordable but a $100-$200 savings, nonetheless.

Zixen Watch

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-42D2-96BC-E872F1908FB8_zpsgnjyth70.gif.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]

edit: Several other models on sale as well.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Got my first Glycine - a Combat 7, black dial with brown leather strap - on the way from Watchgooroo. She gave me a better deal than I could get at Jomashop.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A couple more great used deals off Rakuten Global on Oris watches -- which you'd never find because they're listed as "clock cages" instead of Oris (???)

This watch definitely looks used. But I can't tell from the photos whether it's just grimy and needs a thorough cleaning. But a nice, pilot-y looking Oris automatic chronograph for $486.32.

Wonder Price | Rakuten Global Market: Clock cages chronograph 674 7511 men's clock ★★









And an Oris Chronoris with some visible case scratching but the steel bracelet looks in surprisingly good shape. $729.96. Good luck finding one for under a grand anywhere else.

CLOSER | Rakuten Global Market: Oris chronoris 7564 self-winding men!









And again, either of these would get you $90 to spend in May via the Rakuten Super Points promo.

From the Chronoris comes even more epic mangling of the English language:

_Bezel, case seen by sheer gall with daily life, Atari kids stand out such as deep scratches, look no.
And breath is gall, Atari kids but still fine guests._


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A couple more great used deals off Rakuten Global on Oris watches -- which you'd never find because they're listed as "clock cages" instead of Oris (???)
> 
> This watch definitely looks used. But I can't tell from the photos whether it's just grimy and needs a thorough cleaning. But a nice, pilot-y looking Oris automatic chronograph for $486.32.
> 
> ...


hahaha..those damn Atari kids!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> Invicta 8926 $59.95 with free shipping on Ebay.
> 
> Invicta Men's Pro Diver Automatic 200m Black Dial Stainless Steel Watch 8926 843836089265 | eBay
> 
> ...


Watch out for this listing by a different seller, not the legit one quoted above. (Invicta Men's Pro Diver Automatic 200m Black Dial Stainless Steel Watch 8926 | eBay) It's obviously a scam. Zero feedback and well under priced. Sorry for the misconception MacInFL.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Alarm on/off indicator


Do please, grace us with a pic.


----------



## marcunha (Jun 30, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Do please, grace us with a pic.


different models, surely same system


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

marcunha said:


>


"Fliger" ?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

marcunha said:


> different models, surely same system


Correct, only the indicator on my watch is orange. Fortis color coordinates the alarm hand and the on/off window. In the first video they are both blue. In the second video they are both white.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

craigmorin4555 said:


> Some nice swiss pieces at 50% Off from my favorite AD
> http://thewatchmaker.com/april-2017-clearance/
> 
> Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I grabbed the Oris John Coltrane they have listed.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Also recently got my first Glycine from WatchGooRoo, also a combat 7 with the white dial. She has better deals than Joma.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

kyfra said:


> Thanks. I grabbed the Oris John Coltrane they have listed.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Ooo didn't notice this on the list. Such a nice piece, love all the jazz inspired LE Oris.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Got my 38mm Hamilton Khaki Chrono in today from Ashford. Great little watch, very happy with the purchase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

kyfra said:


> Thanks. I grabbed the Oris John Coltrane they have listed.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Congrats! You beat me to it.. I sent an email last night, but he told me this morning it was gone 

Wear it in good health!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Techme said:


> Watch out for this one (Invicta Men's Pro Diver Automatic 200m Black Dial Stainless Steel Watch 8926 | eBay), it's obviously a scam. Zero feedback and well under priced.


Is there some reason why you referenced my post within yours? Unless I'm messing something, there is no connection between the ebay deal I posted and the one you posted. Different auctions, different sellers, Ebay US vs Ebay AU. Would you please edit/remove.


----------



## pony (Nov 4, 2009)

Sean779 said:


> Can be bought directly from LBX for $99.95 ($400 MRSP) rather than Ebay--cut out the middle man.


Is there an option for this watch without the camo dial at this price?


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

...


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

JMD1082 said:


> Also recently got my first Glycine from WatchGooRoo, also a combat 7 with the white dial. She has better deals than Joma.
> View attachment 11424722


Beautiful timepiece! I had a difficult time choosing between this and the black dial, but black won the coin toss.


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

craigmorin4555 said:


> Some nice swiss pieces at 50% Off from my favorite AD
> http://thewatchmaker.com/april-2017-clearance/
> 
> Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


About to go try to visit him this week or next!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

nachodaddy said:


> Beautiful timepiece! I had a difficult time choosing between this and the black dial, but black won the coin toss.


At these prices why not get both if you really like them! :think:


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

pony said:


> Is there an option for this watch without the camo dial at this price?


AFAIK it's black or brown camo only.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

pony said:


> Is there an option for this watch without the camo dial at this price?


Closest one I'm aware of. They had another one, but it looks like it sold.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

audio.bill said:


> At these prices why not get both if you really like them! :think:


I really wanted the Combat 6 in the larger case size with a sapphire crystal but that doesn't seem to be available. I checked both Gooroo and Joma. Apparently the larger size is available only with the mineral crystal.

I like the Combat 7, but not enough to have two.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> kyfra said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I grabbed the Oris John Coltrane they have listed.
> ...


Oops...Sorry about that


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

nachodaddy said:


> I really wanted the Combat 6 in the larger case size with a sapphire crystal but that doesn't seem to be available.
> 
> I like the Combat 7, but not enough to have two.


Yeah, I have the 6 in brown and spend a fair amount of time telling myself that I shouldn't get a 7 deal because I don't end up wearing 42mm and under.

Where all the big watch deals at? I feel like I haven't bought any watches in like two or three weeks! =P

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Can anybody comment on whether this is a ok/good/great deal? I've been looking for a nice chrono.



Vwatch said:


> CLOSER | Rakuten Global Market: Gin 256.2644 chronograph self-winding watch black men
> 
> $ 731.18 (¥ 80,784)


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Can you mention what you paid for it?


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Its $299 on Joma right now. Did she beat that?


JMD1082 said:


> Also recently got my first Glycine from WatchGooRoo, also a combat 7 with the white dial. She has better deals than Joma.
> 
> Its
> View attachment 11424722


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Bedrock said:


> Its $299 on Joma right now. Did she beat that?


sure, they sold over 100 at $225 on the bracelet i think, but i don't know about the one on leather


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

marcunha said:


> different models, surely same system


Oh drads, you've smashed Ryan's reason to post another pic of his watch.

Truly cool watch though - great vids.


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Bedrock said:


> Its $299 on Joma right now. Did she beat that?


There's a very easy way to find out . . . and it won't cost you anything. Plenty of people on this thread have already said you'll get a better deal through her. Make her an offer and you'll know. No one can tell you in advance with certainty what she'll accept for a particular watch. It depends on what she paid for her stock (which is variable), the amount in her inventory, etc.


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

isitauthentic said:


> Jomashop looks like they are throwing Glycines away, prices are pretty bottomed out, lower then GooRoo, and I dont know if she would match those.
> http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-doo...rder=price&trk_sid=V48HE15DADOVT46HBH3I9T145K
> 
> View attachment 11409930
> ...


I tested the waters for this one from watchgooroo. The low ball offer of $80 was thrown. Got counteroffer of $130.
You may try your own luck but I think its one of those times when jomashop can beat her price.
Need to mention very good and lighting quick communication.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

$378

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-leather-strap-men-s-watch-al372lbbrg4v6.html


----------



## ericheng (Aug 31, 2014)

Luminox XCOR automatic chronograph in Massdrop at $599.99

Sent from my Redmi Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ericheng said:


> Luminox XCOR automatic chronograph in Massdrop at $599.99


Nice find. The lowest one I can find is one that sold for around $900 on Ebay.

You might want to remove the referral code from your link though.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

BStu185 said:


> Can anybody comment on whether this is a ok/good/great deal? I've been looking for a nice chrono.


Looks to be in pretty good shape, and the price is really nice if everything is in functioning and working order.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I just saw this at an AD, and it looked pretty slick. A smart watch that you never have to plug in. Only $217.

Citizen Eco Drive Mens Chronograph Proximity Black Dial SS Watch BZ1000-54E - Inventory Adjusters


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Concord automatic chronograph for $1234 or Make Offer from Inventory Adjusters.
Concord Ventu Mens Blk Dial Swiss Chronograph Automatic Watch 0310178 | eBay

The movement costs almost that much here:
ETA 2894-2 chronograph movement, swiss made

"ETA 2894-2 movement, automatic modular construction with ETA 2892 base movement and chronograph plate, 37 jewels, 28,800 bph, 28 mm diameter, 6.1 mm height, 37 jewels, 47 h power-reserve, lever/cam design. Examples of watches that use this movement: Omega automatic Speedmasters with helper dials at 3,6 and 9. Chopard Mille Miglia chrono, Ulysse Nardin Marine Chronograph, Hublot Navy, Girard Perregaux "Pour Ferrari"


----------



## Magister Vigilate (Apr 4, 2017)

cgrey2 said:


> There's a very easy way to find out . . . and it won't cost you anything. Plenty of people on this thread have already said you'll get a better deal through her. Make her an offer and you'll know. No one can tell you in advance with certainty what she'll accept for a particular watch. It depends on what she paid for her stock (which is variable), the amount in her inventory, etc.


Because I found this forum and fell for getting some watches, I just bought three watches today. MADNESS is not limited to March! Just wanted to mention that Watchgooroo was able to beat Jomashop in one case via an "offer". In another case, My low bid was not accepted after three tries but Jomashop beat the unacceptable offer by $5 after coupon added. For third watch, only Jomashop had the watch. Bottom line = shop around!


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Massdrop has the Sturmanskie for $300, those are interested can take a look. Happy hunting. 



我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Nice find. The lowest one I can find is one that sold for around $900 on Ebay.
> 
> You might want to remove the referral code from your link though.


What is a referral code?

Is the second sentence OP, or admin?


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

ETERNA 1948 Legacy GMT retails for $5800 - only $*989* at Ashford with coupon code _AFFLEGACY989_. Get an additional 3% cash back thru ebates. Too lazy to do the math.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Okay for some reason the 38mm Hamilton Khaki Chrono fits a little funny. Not sure if it's due to my flat, almost rectangular wrists, or if it's the case shape / thickness to dia ratio that's causing the watch to almost lift off of my wrist.

Just a stiff band perhaps? 

Any thoughts from owners?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

hamsterdams said:


> Okay for some reason the 38mm Hamilton Khaki Chrono fits a little funny. Not sure if it's due to my flat, almost rectangular wrists, or if it's the case shape / thickness to dia ratio that's causing the watch to almost lift off of my wrist.
> 
> Just a stiff band perhaps?
> 
> ...


YES, it is the band, which I think is so thick and stiff it is a little bit absurd. My wrist is flat, and I have 42s which fit better out of the box on my 6.5 inch wrist, so I knew something was off. The watch actually could slip around to the bottom of my wrist!

My requirements were bizarre-- I wanted a waterproof rally strap, and went with the silicone rubber GT3 from IW Suisse, which was flexible enough, but too big. So I bought a 2mm hole punch and added an extra hole. Here's a basic low-res shot. I am sure there are PLENTY of other solutions.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Catalyzt said:


> YES, it is the band, which I think is so thick and stiff it is a little bit absurd. My wrist is flat, and I have 42s which fit better out of the box on my 6.5 inch wrist, so I knew something was off. The watch actually could slip around to the bottom of my wrist!
> 
> My requirements were bizarre-- I wanted a waterproof rally strap, and went with the silicone rubber GT3 from IW Suisse, which was flexible enough, but too big. So I bought a 2mm hole punch and added an extra hole. Here's a basic low-res shot. I am sure there are PLENTY of other solutions.
> 
> View attachment 11431162


It looks very handsome. Congrats!


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Catalyzt said:


> YES, it is the band, which I think is so thick and stiff it is a little bit absurd. My wrist is flat, and I have 42s which fit better out of the box on my 6.5 inch wrist, so I knew something was off. The watch actually could slip around to the bottom of my wrist!
> 
> My requirements were bizarre-- I wanted a waterproof rally strap, and went with the silicone rubber GT3 from IW Suisse, which was flexible enough, but too big. So I bought a 2mm hole punch and added an extra hole. Here's a basic low-res shot. I am sure there are PLENTY of other solutions.
> 
> View attachment 11431162


Thank you for the response, exactly what I was looking for.

Strap looks great too, I might just have to bite your style 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> What is a referral code?
> 
> Is the second sentence OP, or admin?


I think the original link to mass drop accidentally included a referral in the URL to say to mass drop that the OP referred you to the watch (essentially, a custom URL). Not sure what it does on mass drop, but other places give you points, etc. for referrals. Very likely an accident, especially with mass drop where it's hard to tell.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

hamsterdams said:


> Thank you for the response, exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> Strap looks great too, I might just have to bite your style
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go for it, hamster! The rally thing gives it personality, I think. I asked my wife and her best friend if they thought it was too informal for a black tie event and they both said, "no."

I know we're drifting off topic here, but post back in a day or so and let us know how the accuracy is. Mine is insanely accurate; I just can't believe how solid these are at this price point. And you definitely got the best deal... under $500, yow.

I like the other 38 Hammy Khaki Field Chrono with the telemeter on the bracelet as well. The guy who sold me the watch in the picture-- mint, he'd worn it once-- got that one for $500 from Ashford, too, and was wearing it when he sold me this one. The thing is, the case is SO small that it almost doesn't look quite right with a bracelet, IMHO. 20mm almost dwarfs the case. And though I like the red-tipped second hand, I really probably wouldn't use the telemeter, and I do sometimes use the tachy. They're both stunning, understated pieces in different ways.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Dexclusive has the Junghans Max Bill Automatic, model 027/4700.00, for $699. Can't seem to get a coupon code to work, but Be Frugal or Giving Assistant rebate would take it to $650.

It appears to mostly be over $1,000 elsewhere.

Looks like there's only one left. Tempted, but I just can't justify another white-dial dressy watch.

Junghans Max Bill Men's Automatic Watch - 027/4700.00 | Dexclusive.com


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

not the best deal ever i bet, but it sure is tempting me nonetheless....
http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3863-399-c6-tb99.html


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Dexclusive has the Junghans Max Bill Automatic, model 027/4700.00, for $699. Can't seem to get a coupon code to work, but Be Frugal or Giving Assistant rebate would take it to $650.
> 
> It appears to mostly be over $1,000 elsewhere.
> 
> ...


If your looking for more options I posted this a couple of days ago from Massdrop.. same price.
I removed the link. Doesn't seem to work. They're still available though.



MattFeeder said:


> Not sure if this is a deal.. I've never been in the market for a Max Bill, just a heads up.
> 
> Massdrop: $699.99


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Catalyzt said:


> Go for it, hamster! The rally thing gives it personality, I think. I asked my wife and her best friend if they thought it was too informal for a black tie event and they both said, "no."
> 
> I know we're drifting off topic here, but post back in a day or so and let us know how the accuracy is. Mine is insanely accurate; I just can't believe how solid these are at this price point. And you definitely got the best deal... under $500, yow.
> 
> I like the other 38 Hammy Khaki Field Chrono with the telemeter on the bracelet as well. The guy who sold me the watch in the picture-- mint, he'd worn it once-- got that one for $500 from Ashford, too, and was wearing it when he sold me this one. The thing is, the case is SO small that it almost doesn't look quite right with a bracelet, IMHO. 20mm almost dwarfs the case. And though I like the red-tipped second hand, I really probably wouldn't use the telemeter, and I do sometimes use the tachy. They're both stunning, understated pieces in different ways.


I was a little bummed when the bracelet version went on sale shortly after I purchased mine, but I think the dial is a bit busy and I like the cleaner look better on the one we have. The bracelet was the main thing I thought I was losing out on, but I do think this watch just goes better with a strap, and you make a good point about the size. Red tip is pretty cool but no deal breaker. Overall, glad I ended up purchasing the strap version.

I'll def try and report back in a couple days about the accuracy.

I guess I'll be forced to make an attempt at breaking in the stock band while I wait for my new one to arrive. It really is stiff as a board, especially on the buckle end.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Dexclusive has the Junghans Max Bill Automatic, model 027/4700.00, for $699. Can't seem to get a coupon code to work, but Be Frugal or Giving Assistant rebate would take it to $650.


The plan was to purchase this watch for my 40th birthday, but I couldn't pass up that price. Guess I'm celebrating a couple years early!


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chirv said:


> Might be the last chance to get the Bulova A-15 for under $300. A hell of a lot of watch for $264. ETA automatic, domed bevelled sapphire. Here's mine (that I paid 275 with another member when eBay had 20% off two) on my 6.75" wrist


Sorry to be a week late (it's easy to get behind on this forum) with a pedantic correction, but that model has a Sellita SW200 in it, which is a Swiss clone (and reportedly made by the same people that make the ETA2824), but technically it's not an ETA. Only the limited edition has the true ETA

Nice watch, though. I bought two


----------



## TRANCE (Mar 2, 2017)

$283 (RRP $995) Emporio Armani Swiss Made Automatic with 38mm case, 50m water resistance, Swiss STP-1-11 Movement (based on ETA 2824, but with Cotes de Geneve on rotor, extensive Pearlage throughout the movement, 26 Jewels and 44hr power reserve) using Sapphire crystal as well as Genuine Alligator strap.

The listing photo is kinda off on the colors, it is actually grey sunburst dial, grey strap, rose gold case, also 20mm strap (not 22mm). I personally bought the 38mm SS case, black dial, black Genuine Lizard strap (wow I love lizard more than anything now! (but that model is out of stock now).

https://www.amazon.com/Emporio-Armani-Swiss-Made-ARS3104/dp/B0183NTU3S

Here is a 42mm PVD one:

https://www.amazon.com/Emporio-Armani-Swiss-Made-Stainless/dp/B018HTT4KC


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

TRANCE said:


> $283 Emporio Armani Swiss Made Automatic with 38mm case, 50m water resistant (RRP $995), using Swiss STP-1-11 Movement (with Cotes de Geneve on rotor, extensive Pearlage throughout the movement, 26 Jewels and 44hr power reserve) using Sapphire crystal as well as Genuine Alligator strap.
> 
> Just beware that the listing photo is kinda off on the colors, it is actually grey dial, grey band, rose gold case. I personally bought the 38mm SS case, black dial, black genuine Lizard band (wow I love lizard more than anything now! (but that model is out of stock now).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Emporio-Armani-Swiss-Made-ARS3104/dp/B0183NTU3S


Great find. I have owned two watches with this movement, and they were both very accurate.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

hamsterdams said:


> Okay for some reason the 38mm Hamilton Khaki Chrono fits a little funny. Not sure if it's due to my flat, almost rectangular wrists, or if it's the case shape / thickness to dia ratio that's causing the watch to almost lift off of my wrist.
> 
> Just a stiff band perhaps?
> 
> ...


The included strap does indeed suck. But, it's a squat little watch. Short and fat. I've never owned a piece like it. It is indeed different. I dig it.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

hamsterdams said:


> Okay for some reason the 38mm Hamilton Khaki Chrono fits a little funny. Not sure if it's due to my flat, almost rectangular wrists, or if it's the case shape / thickness to dia ratio that's causing the watch to almost lift off of my wrist.
> 
> Just a stiff band perhaps?
> 
> ...


It's the band.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

Just a heads up in regard to the Armani watches. The picture shows an automatic watch, but the description says quartz. Please check the ref. numbers to confirm the exact model you are purchasing.


----------



## TRANCE (Mar 2, 2017)

Tokeiski said:


> Just a heads up in regard to the Armani watches. The picture shows an automatic watch, but the description says quartz. Please check the ref. numbers to confirm the exact model you are purchasing.


The ref. numbers listed are for the automatic like the picture shows, so quartz was probably written by mistake.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

mannal said:


> It's the band.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk





ebtromba said:


> The included strap does indeed suck. But, it's a squat little watch. Short and fat. I've never owned a piece like it. It is indeed different. I dig it.


Thanks guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

thebuzz said:


> CountyComm has the mid pilot and large pilot for $219
> 
> I didn't have time to dig back through to see if this has been posted. So apologies if this is a repost.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nuts! The age old story-I was stalking these for months and looked away just as they go on sale and sell out.

So: eager buyer here of a mid pilot quartz central seconds if anyone changes their mind.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

So, bought a Mido Belluna II this morning from http://thewatchmaker.com/april-2017-clearance/ referenced earlier.

Thanks for passing this deal on, they were fast getting the deal going and it sounds like I just beat someone out who was calling about it right as they got the shipping labels made.










Image stolen from a quick google search

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

Sussa said:


> The plan was to purchase this watch for my 40th birthday, but I couldn't pass up that price. Guess I'm celebrating a couple years early!


Scratch that. Dexclusive customer service just contacted me to issue a refund because the item is no longer available. They offered me $15 off any other Junghans, which feels a little like a bait and switch.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Sussa said:


> Scratch that. Dexclusive customer service just contacted me to issue a refund because the item is no longer available. They offered me $15 off any other Junghans, which feels a little like a bait and switch.


Pretty sure Massdrop still has them available for $699. Still a good deal, don't think I've seen them much lower than that besides the offer you missed out on.

Plus you get a couple more options with MD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Sussa said:


> Scratch that. Dexclusive customer service just contacted me to issue a refund because the item is no longer available. They offered me $15 off any other Junghans, which feels a little like a bait and switch.


Also might worth contacting Greg @Watchmann. He is an AD for Junghans Max Bill and might offer you a deal. I have bought several watches from him and it's top notch all around


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Roy Hobbs said:


> Nuts! The age old story-I was stalking these for months and looked away just as they go on sale and sell out.
> 
> So: eager buyer here of a mid pilot quartz central seconds if anyone changes their mind.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Anyone else know what other watches run on that quartz engine, which ticks at a pretty neat 4x/sec? Never seen one like that and was tempted by it until I found an auto Mid Pilot.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

I haven't seen the gooroo (they have the white dial) offer this 2-tone, blue-dial 43mm Glycine Combat 6, pretty good price - $299

http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3890-383-mb.html


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Be aware that Watchgooroo is away until April 20, so any orders placed between now and then may be delayed.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Not a bargain in the sale sense as it's already a very good buy but anyone toying with buying the Scurfa black Diver One Auto best get their skates on as there are only about 12 left.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I guess based on the aforementioned experience, this is provisional based on if they are actually in stock. But Dexclusive seems to have a number of quality watches at good prices.

As is often the case with seller's photos, they don't do this one justice. Atlantic Worldmaster Art Deco automatic for $499 -- $464 with Be Frugal or Giving Assistant rebate.

For that you get a sapphire crystal and an ETA 2824-2 movement, along with a pretty spectacular dial; Cocktail Time-like but with Arabic numerals mixed in. 40mm.

Atlantic Worldmaster "ART DECO" - 51752.41.25S | Dexclusive.com






EDIT: And the black-dial one, for the same price, is sweet as well:


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

nachodaddy said:


> I really wanted the Combat 6 in the larger case size with a sapphire crystal but that doesn't seem to be available. I checked both Gooroo and Joma. Apparently the larger size is available only with the mineral crystal.
> 
> I like the Combat 7, but not enough to have two.


If the listing is still up on the bay from gooroo, chancesare they will get more. I have an instance with the watch
that I like but no longer available. I checked with her and she
said they'll get more in 2-3 weeks. Sure enough, it's available again.

Best of luck on your search.

Cheers.


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

Good deal !


----------



## larryinlc (Oct 11, 2015)

I got my Atlantic manual wind from Dexclusive from their ebay page a couple months ago. They accepted my offer of 325.00. These are nice watches


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

CWS has this Citizen Eco-Drive watch for $66 on their website

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...pRfUgJ_FMSi81YjcvL5URHmltI4S_KBwMUxoCpWPw_wcB

They also have it on their ebay store for $75 or best offer so you might do a touch better who knows. That price in the website is about $30 better then the next best I see


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

An eBay seller has NB Yaeger flieger watches "new without tags," for $295 or best offer. 40mm and ETA-2824 movements. It's a German maker affiliated with Schaumburg. I have an NB Yaeger watch and can vouch for the quality.

Not super-enthused by the Arabic numeral style, but maybe it works for somebody. I'm quite enthused by the idea of an ETA-2824 watch with sapphire crystal, screw-down crown and 100m water resistance for under $200! (Don't know if he'll accept that, but that's where my bid would be, $195 or some-such.)

Really dig those small second numerals in red, too.

W3 Flieger Anonym w/ Swiss ETA 2824 | eBay


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> An eBay seller has NB Yaeger flieger watches "new without tags," for $295 or best offer. 40mm and ETA-2824 movements. It's a German maker affiliated with Schaumburg. I have an NB Yaeger watch and can vouch for the quality.
> 
> Not super-enthused by the Arabic numeral style, but maybe it works for somebody. I'm quite enthused by the idea of an ETA-2824 watch with sapphire crystal, screw-down crown and 100m water resistance for under $200! (Don't know if he'll accept that, but that's where my bid would be, $195 or some-such.)
> 
> ...


It says in the listing that they are looking to move these fast. I made an offer. They countered with a $5 discount off their asking price. Um.......


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

larryinlc said:


> I got my Atlantic manual wind from Dexclusive from their ebay page a couple months ago. They accepted my offer of 325.00. These are nice watches


Like it, but why have lume dots for the hours when the hands aren't lumed?


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

City74 said:


> It says in the listing that they are looking to move these fast. I made an offer. They countered with a $5 discount off their asking price. Um.......


Counter +$5 from your original offer! Ugh, $5 that's annoying to the point where I would just be done with it.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Just a heads up that the $15 eBay code is back but not for all accounts. The good news is it's fifteen off fifteen+ this time rather than seventy-five. C15SHOPNOW


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

boze said:


> Just a heads up that the $15 eBay code is back but not for all accounts. The good news is it's fifteen off fifteen+ this time rather than seventy-five. C15SHOPNOW


Still no coupon for me. If you got one, you can get a Seiko 5 for $39.95.

Seiko 5 Men's Automatic Analog Stainless Steel Canvas Watch | eBay


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

boze said:


> Just a heads up that the $15 eBay code is back but not for all accounts. The good news is it's fifteen off fifteen+ this time rather than seventy-five. C15SHOPNOW


Think it only applies to accounts who have had trouble with previous codes.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

larryinlc said:


> I got my Atlantic manual wind from Dexclusive from their ebay page a couple months ago. They accepted my offer of 325.00. These are nice watches


My offer of $380 was automatically declined, go figure.....


----------



## larryinlc (Oct 11, 2015)

monza06 said:


> My offer of $380 was automatically declined, go figure.....


They must have thought they were too cheap. If I recall, they had these listed on their website a little more than one month ago for $325.00.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

boze said:


> Just a heads up that the $15 eBay code is back but not for all accounts. The good news is it's fifteen off fifteen+ this time rather than seventy-five. C15SHOPNOW


Man I never get these. Is it because I rarely shop on eBay? Are they sent via email?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

hamsterdams said:


> Man I never get these. Is it because I rarely shop on eBay? Are they sent via email?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was trying to use the last one and they disabled it before it was supposed to expire. It might have pretty limited utility this time around for that reason. Sorry for getting your hopes up! =)

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

boze said:


> I was trying to use the last one and they disabled it before it was supposed to expire. It might have pretty limited utility this time around for that reason. Sorry for getting your hopes up! =)
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


It's account specific...


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ebay has some Seiko SRP777s new for just over $200, pretty good deal.

Seiko Prospex Classic Diver's 200M Automatic Men's Watch SRP777K1 SRP777K SRP777 4954628198617 | eBay


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Itubij said:


> It's account specific...


I got the code! Does anyone know - if I make an offer on an item and it's accepted, can I then use the coupon, or am I stuck at the offer price?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> I got the code! Does anyone know - if I make an offer on an item and it's accepted, can I then use the coupon, or am I stuck at the offer price?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can still use coupons after an offer is accepted.


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

Any hot tips on cocktail time of sarb033?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> Like it, but why have lume dots for the hours when the hands aren't lumed?


I was confused too after looking at the massdrop Atlantic deal, apparently only the Worldmaster original mechanical (not automatic) has lumed dial and hands.
But after seeing the other pic here I'm not so sure anymore, looks like someone switched up the hands between the two model, see the picture on their web site:


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

City74 said:


> CWS has this Citizen Eco-Drive watch for $66 on their website
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...pRfUgJ_FMSi81YjcvL5URHmltI4S_KBwMUxoCpWPw_wcB
> 
> ...


This is acting weird. If you search for this watch on their site it's $66 but when you select the product link it's $80


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

BookBoy said:


> Thanks! I did order one direct from LBX -- it was a few cents cheaper, and they allow returns, unlike the eBay seller.
> 
> I'll post about the watch when I get it.
> 
> ...


The watch arrived today! I posted about it on the main Affordables page.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## larryinlc (Oct 11, 2015)

A better picture. It does have lume dots but the hands do not. Odd, but the lume is not that great anyway


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Massdrop: Luminox XCOR 5260 auto chrono on massdrop right now for $600. Titanium, 20atm, sapphire, Valjoux 7750 and killer looks.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

automatico said:


> Ebay has some Seiko SRP777s new for just over $200, pretty good deal.
> 
> Seiko Prospex Classic Diver's 200M Automatic Men's Watch SRP777K1 SRP777K SRP777 4954628198617 | eBay


Just FYI, I ordered a 777 from this ebay seller a while back, and eBay just refunded my money because they never did anything - no shipping, no tracking number, no response to the inquiry, no watch. Very annoying. Judging by their reviews they do deliver sometimes.... so YMMV


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM has a lot of pre-owned Omegas at fair prices.

This Speedmaster is $1499. I don't see any flaws on it.


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

jaeva said:


> Just FYI, I ordered a 777 from this ebay seller a while back, and eBay just refunded my money because they never did anything - no shipping, no tracking number, no response to the inquiry, no watch. Very annoying. Judging by their reviews they do deliver sometimes.... so YMMV


Thanks for heads up. Still might pull the trigger if I can find an eBay promo code. Will just have low expectations for seller..


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Massdrop has the gen 2 Orient Bambino 2 with the new hacking and handwinding automatic movement in all four styles with a lowest unlocked price of $119 USD - which is a pretty great price, I think. It's currently going for $149 at Long Island Watch.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-bambino-watch

I own the one with the cream-colored dial, and it's a well-crafted and beautifully designed watch, and IMHO is a great value even at the $149 price point. Here's mine:


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I got this on a previous drop for $99 on 6/15. The watch is great but the strap was crap. Passed it on to another forum member.



briburt said:


> Massdrop has the gen 2 Orient Bambino 2 with the new hacking and handwinding automatic movement in all four styles with a lowest unlocked price of $119 USD - which is a pretty great price, I think. It's currently going for $149 at Long Island Watch.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-bambino-watch
> 
> ...


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

mannal said:


> I got this on a previous drop for $99 on 6/15. The watch is great but the strap was crap. Passed it on to another forum member.


If I remember correctly, the $99 drop was for the generation 1 version (without the hacking/handwinding movement and with "Water Resist" on the dial rather than "Water Resistant"). They were probably trying to clear inventory of the older version before the gen 2 version was released.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

You are correct. I do see that the spec's are different. Regardless, it's even a nicer watch if it's hand-winding and hacking.

Here are my spec's









Orient Watch Co.
FER2400BW0
Orient Caliber 48743 Automatic Movement
Non-hacking and non-handwinding
21,600 bph
Power reserve: 40 hours
Case: Stainless steel
Crystal: Domed mineral
Case width: 40.5 mm
Thickness: 11.8 mm
Lug width: 21 mm
Lug to Lug: 46.5 mm
Water resistance: 30 m
Date window at 3 o'clock
Brown leather band
Final sale



briburt said:


> If I remember correctly, the $99 drop was for the generation 1 version (without the hacking/handwinding movement and with "Water Resist" on the dial rather than "Water Resistant"). They were probably trying to clear inventory of the older version before the gen 2 version was released.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

You are correct. I do see that the spec's are different. Regardless, it's even a nicer watch if it's hand-winding and hacking.

Here are my spec's

View attachment 11447762


Orient Watch Co.
FER2400BW0
Orient Caliber 48743 Automatic Movement
Non-hacking and non-handwinding
21,600 bph
Power reserve: 40 hours
Case: Stainless steel
Crystal: Domed mineral
Case width: 40.5 mm
Thickness: 11.8 mm
Lug width: 21 mm
Lug to Lug: 46.5 mm
Water resistance: 30 m
Date window at 3 o'clock
Brown leather band
Final sale



briburt said:


> If I remember correctly, the $99 drop was for the generation 1 version (without the hacking/handwinding movement and with "Water Resist" on the dial rather than "Water Resistant"). They were probably trying to clear inventory of the older version before the gen 2 version was released.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

briburt said:


> Massdrop has the gen 2 Orient Bambino 2 with the new hacking and handwinding automatic movement in all four styles with a lowest unlocked price of $119 USD - which is a pretty great price, I think. It's currently going for $149 at Long Island Watch.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-bambino-watch
> 
> ...


That is a handsome watch.


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

I ended up pulling the trigger on one of these http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3913-99-tb99.html I used a $5 off code, so it ended up $105 shipped. Should be a good beater/grab and go. I sold my old grab and go quartz TAG to pay for some other watches from this thread, and had a little $$ left over.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

The Orient Bambino is a nice watch. Duty Free Island had them in stock and I have a v3 on the way. I don't know how often they get stock, but it is ~$110 there with free shipping, where massdrop is more and not free shipping.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

bocbass said:


> I ended up pulling the trigger on one of these http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3913-99-tb99.html I used a $5 off code, so it ended up $105 shipped. Should be a good beater/grab and go. I sold my old grab and go quartz TAG to pay for some other watches from this thread, and had a little $$ left over.












Its a great watch, got it from gooro at 150$. Well worth even at that price

Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I was looking for some better watch screwdrivers and found these Weras for a good price on Amazon. You can get a LOT more torque out of a Wera than a normal metal watch screwdriver. The green area on the handle is really grippy.

Wera 05118003001 Kraftform Micro 2035 Slotted Electronics Precision Screwdriver, 1.5mm Head, 60mm Blade Length is $2.92 as an add-on item from Amazon.

Wera 05118001002 Kraftform Micro 2035 Slotted Electronics Precision Screwdriver, 1.2mm Head, 60mm Blade Length is $5.72 with free shipping from B+D.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ES5LW2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Also, Esslinger has $5 off $50 with code 2017JFM5
Esslinger Watchmakers Tools and Watch Parts


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

swank said:


> The Orient Bambino is a nice watch. Duty Free Island had them in stock and I have a v3 on the way. I don't know how often they get stock, but it is ~$110 there with free shipping, where massdrop is more and not free shipping.


The Bambinos (all versions) on Duty Free Island are all currently out of stock. The v2 versions that they carry range from $110-119 depending on the style. I'd still say that the current MassDrop price of $119 is a pretty good deal for the ver. 2 gen. 2 models if you like the style and don't mind waiting for MassDrop to ship.


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Its a great watch, got it from gooro at 150$. Well worth even at that price
> 
> Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


Good to know! This will be my second Glycine, I grabbed one of the sandblasted Combat 7s from her for $230, and it is a pretty solid piece.


----------



## verl20 (Oct 27, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Dexclusive has the Junghans Max Bill Automatic, model 027/4700.00, for $699. Can't seem to get a coupon code to work, but Be Frugal or Giving Assistant rebate would take it to $650.
> 
> It appears to mostly be over $1,000 elsewhere.
> 
> ...


I wish they had one 42mm or larger. I love the look of this watch!


----------



## verl20 (Oct 27, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Dexclusive has the Junghans Max Bill Automatic, model 027/4700.00, for $699. Can't seem to get a coupon code to work, but Be Frugal or Giving Assistant rebate would take it to $650.
> 
> It appears to mostly be over $1,000 elsewhere.
> 
> ...


I wish they had one 42mm or larger. I love the look of this watch!


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Citizen Eco-Drive Field Chronograph on Amazon for $99, lowest price since 2009 according to CamelCamelCamel.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Jet.Com and tripple15 knock it down to $93.49 shipped with free returns.



skyleth said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive Field Chronograph on Amazon for $99, lowest price since 2009 according to CamelCamelCamel.
> 
> View attachment 11450418


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

bocbass said:


> Good to know! This will be my second Glycine, I grabbed one of the sandblasted Combat 7s from her for $230, and it is a pretty solid piece.


Lol yup









Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Tourneau has several brands with 25% off. Lots of good brands like Hamilton, Longines and Ball as well as many others. That puts some watches in a really nice price bracket.

Shop Watches from Dozens of Brands - Authorized Retailer


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Oris at half price from Gemnation:

Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Anybody put in an offer to gooroo since yesterday? Still no response for me yet, getting a little anxious haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

hamsterdams said:


> Anybody put in an offer to gooroo since yesterday? Still no response for me yet, getting a little anxious haha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


eBay is showing "seller is away till 4/21". Relax. She'll probably reply prior to that. But we can all admit she needs a break.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

hamsterdams said:


> Anybody put in an offer to gooroo since yesterday? Still no response for me yet, getting a little anxious haha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe they are away until the 20th due to the upcoming Passover holiday.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Oh okay yeah I saw the notice but figured they'd still be responding to bids, just not shipping anything out until then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I wonder if the Gooroo replies to offers on Shabbat?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I wonder if the Gooroo replies to offers on Shabbat?


If I recall correctly, it's been documented (much) earlier in the thread that they do not.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

thechin said:


> Oris at half price from Gemnation:
> 
> Watches at Gemnation.com


My picks: Artix GT - $1125 - nice size at 37mm:









Audi Sport GMT - $1250 - Interesting seconds counter:









Big Crown Date pointer - $1240 - Not 50% off, and not such a big fan of two-tone watches, but this one kinda works withe coin bezel, temple hour and dial design. Not to mention I'm a sucker for date pointers:


----------



## tguerin18 (Apr 2, 2008)

cuica said:


> Looking forward for your review.


Lexon chronograph diver finally arrived after a delay from Amazon.

Only had it a few hours, but here are my initial thoughts.

Pros:
-nice stainless steel brushed case.
-300m with screw down chronograph pushers.
-mineral crystal seems thick with good clarity. 
-beautiful, original design with gray dial.
-date window matches the dial.
-tight bezel action.
-lume is okay (I was expecting none).

Cons:
-very short strap, might not fit 7.75+ wrists.
-deployment clasp is cheap and has no micro adjustments. 
-silicone strap is comfy, but still silicone.

If you like the style, this is a pretty nice watch for $59.










Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Unfortunately it won't ship to Canada  


tguerin18 said:


> Lexon chronograph diver finally arrived after a delay from Amazon.
> 
> Only had it a few hours, but here are my initial thoughts.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

How did you get the $5 off code?



bocbass said:


> I ended up pulling the trigger on one of these http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3913-99-tb99.html I used a $5 off code, so it ended up $105 shipped. Should be a good beater/grab and go. I sold my old grab and go quartz TAG to pay for some other watches from this thread, and had a little $$ left over.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

skyleth said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive Field Chronograph on Amazon for $99, lowest price since 2009 according to CamelCamelCamel.
> 
> View attachment 11450418


Wasn't this one of the watches that folks were sweeping up at Kohls for $59 last year?


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi,

What is the exact model you purchased from DFI for $110?


swank said:


> The Orient Bambino is a nice watch. Duty Free Island had them in stock and I have a v3 on the way. I don't know how often they get stock, but it is ~$110 there with free shipping, where massdrop is more and not free shipping.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

City74 said:


> CWS has this Citizen Eco-Drive watch for $66 on their website
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...pRfUgJ_FMSi81YjcvL5URHmltI4S_KBwMUxoCpWPw_wcB
> 
> ...


Its $79 on their site now.


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

Ojibway Bob said:


> How did you get the $5 off code?


I just googled "Jomashop coupon code" and there was one on Slickdeals for $5 off. I think it is *XCLSV5*​


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Ojibway Bob said:


> How did you get the $5 off code?


Google5 works on $100


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A place I've never shopped called Brand Names Watches has Zodiac Oceanaire automatic dive watches for quite a bit less than others.









https://brandnameswatch.com/collections/zodiac-watches/products/zodiac-zo8012-men-watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A place I've never shopped called Brand Names Watches has Zodiac Oceanaire automatic dive watches for quite a bit less than others.
> 
> View attachment 11452442
> 
> ...


Is that an STP1-11 movement? If so, that's a nice deal.

Same price available through Amazon if that makes anyone feel better about the seller.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00ANW1S56/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Is that an STP1-11 movement? If so, that's a nice deal.
> 
> Same price available through Amazon if that makes anyone feel better about the seller.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00ANW1S56/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new


I had the same questions. I know in the past, it wasn't, based on a 2009 WUS thread. But more recent models, I would presume, would be switching to this. Zodiac's website only says that it has a "Swiss automatic."


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Is that an STP1-11 movement? If so, that's a nice deal.
> 
> Same price available through Amazon if that makes anyone feel better about the seller.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00ANW1S56/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new


Might want to check that Amazon price again


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

I own a Zodiac Oceanaire in that series and unless they've changed it uses the Claro-Semag CL888 movement. It's a bit jumpy and definitely not as smooth sweeping as other Swiss automatic movements.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Strmwatch said:


> Might want to check that Amazon price again


No, you.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

That same shop has the Edox Les Bemonts square open heart mechanical for $237.50. That's gotta be an ETA movement, right?

https://brandnameswatch.com/products/edox-les-bemonts-mens-watch-72012-3-ain


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That same shop has the Edox Les Bemonts square open heart mechanical for $237.50. That's gotta be an ETA movement, right?
> 
> https://brandnameswatch.com/products/edox-les-bemonts-mens-watch-72012-3-ain


Oh, I didn't realize that was the same seller. I bought that one on Amazon. No issues. Yes, it is ETA and a steal for that price.


----------



## maj13 (Mar 8, 2006)

It's available for the same price via Amazon website-- just have to click on the *New* (5) from $283.50 & FREE shipping.

Same seller, but maybe a little more reassuring that it would be via Amazon.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is another Edox for $210. Really nice if you don't mind quartz.

https://www.amazon.com/CLASSE-ROYAL...merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1491701240&sr=1-10


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

tguerin18 said:


> Lexon chronograph diver finally arrived after a delay from Amazon.
> 
> Only had it a few hours, but here are my initial thoughts.
> 
> ...


Is it a functional chrono?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

tguerin18 said:


> Lexon chronograph diver finally arrived after a delay from Amazon.
> 
> Only had it a few hours, but here are my initial thoughts.
> 
> ...


Does the bezel color match the hands? Please tell me they are not red bezel and orange hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That same shop has the Edox Les Bemonts square open heart mechanical for $237.50. That's gotta be an ETA movement, right?
> 
> https://brandnameswatch.com/products/edox-les-bemonts-mens-watch-72012-3-ain
> 
> View attachment 11452690


Ugh 36mm...that's tiny, well at least for my wrist it is.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Strmwatch said:


> Ugh 36mm...that's tiny, well at least for my wrist it is.


Square watches wear larger. I normally wear 40-45mm round watches.


----------



## yellowtrace (Nov 28, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> Ugh 36mm...that's tiny, well at least for my wrist it is.


Rectangular watches usually wear much larger for the same mm for obvious reasons.

If you like the look of the watch, that watch is a steal. The movement is the one used by Nomos a while back.

It would be really hard to find a watch with sapphire front and back with proper swiss movement with metal bracelet for that price.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Square watches wear larger. I normally wear 40-45mm round watches.


Let's see a 44mm on the wrist next to it!!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

A few more Edox deals.

$277.50 ETA hand-wind.
https://www.amazon.com/BEMONTS-WATC...erchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1491701713&sr=1-117

$330 automatic.
https://www.amazon.com/EDOX-BEMONTS...erchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1491701777&sr=1-172

Another $330 automatic.
https://www.amazon.com/Edox-82005-3...merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1491701611&sr=1-70


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

tguerin18 said:


> Lexon chronograph diver finally arrived after a delay from Amazon.
> 
> Only had it a few hours, but here are my initial thoughts.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review, now let's see if I can bring it over the pond.
One final question, what's the lug to lug length?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## yellowtrace (Nov 28, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> Let's see a 44mm on the wrist next to it!!


You can do simple calculation for comparison, but one thing you should remember is that this edox is more of a dress watch. I think it would be hard to find a 44mm dress watch.

Given that most dress watches come in 38mm and 40mm these days (I prefer even smaller), this watch isn't too small for its purpose even by comparison. I found a picture of this exact watch in a box of 6 watch collection on this forum once.

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has the 42mm Momentum 1M-SP10B7S for $37.09 + $7.11 Shipping. 100 Metres & Screw Down Crown.
This is the lowest price on Camel. Only 2 in stock.

Momentum 1M-SP10U7B $45.16 + $7.11 Shipping. 1 in stock


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Wohoo Gooroo responded and and I'll have a white Airman No.1 arriving in May 

Now the long wait...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Bedrock said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the exact model you purchased from DFI for $110?


I got the Orient Bambino v3 in black for $110.95. I could have gotten it for $108, but I got the boxed version. It is on its way to me now.

The deal was posted here in this forum and I jumped on it. Thanks to Vwatch for posting it!


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Redback said:


> Amazon has the 42mm Momentum 1M-SP10B7S for $43.25 + $7.11 Shipping. 100 Metres & Screw Down Crown.
> This is the lowest price on Camel. Only 2 in stock.
> 
> Momentum 1M-SP10U7B $45.16 + $7.11 Shipping. 1 in stock


Wow. That's $100 off retail price.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Scratch and Dent at Island Watch


----------



## tguerin18 (Apr 2, 2008)

briandb said:


> Is it a functional chrono?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I believe it's a Miyota chrono movement.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tguerin18 (Apr 2, 2008)

cuica said:


> Thanks for the review, now let's see if I can bring it over the pond.
> One final question, what's the lug to lug length?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


I'm guessing lug to lug is around 48mm.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That same shop has the Edox Les Bemonts square open heart mechanical for $237.50. That's gotta be an ETA movement, right?
> 
> https://brandnameswatch.com/products/edox-les-bemonts-mens-watch-72012-3-ain
> 
> View attachment 11452690


It contains the Peseux/ETA 7001 (Mecaline Specialty) movement, which is only 2.5mm thick! Very very good mechanical movement used in higher end watches.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Today's deal on Jomadeals is the Fortis Cockpit One on bracelet for $599:


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Damn. All these deals i see ....I wish there were more deals like this in the UK.....
Boo boo.........

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

A couple of Raymond Weil Freelancer chronograph deals on Jomashop. These aren't the best prices I've seen, but they're within $100.

1) 7730-STC-60112 for $975:










2) 7730-ST-20041 for $969:


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

24 watch box for $24.99.

Cherry Wood Jewelry Box + Watch Organizer + Displays Watches Jewelry + Glass Top | eBay

The same box is $34.99 on Amazon with great reviews.
https://www.amazon.com/SkyMall-Collection-176888WB8-Finished-Cabinet/dp/B01634YTD0#customerReviews


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Its a great watch, got it from gooro at 150$. Well worth even at that price
> 
> Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


Hi, can I confirm the lug width on this one, is it 20 or 22mm?


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

crysman2000 said:


> It contains the Peseux/ETA 7001 (Mecaline Specialty) movement, which is only 2.5mm thick! Very very good mechanical movement used in higher end watches.


I have the same watch. It is such a beauty and it can't go wrong at that price.









Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> I have the same watch. It is such a beauty and it can't go wrong at that price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One thing I need to point out for our fellow members. I have no idea who the seller is and have never heard about it before. Please make sure you are 100% before pulling the trigger.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1491749945&sr=1-12

Not a bad deal at amazon warehouse deals for a Victorinox AirBoss 241508 at $350.35. small scratches on the watch band. Item is in original, pristine packaging.


----------



## ElHeat (Feb 7, 2016)

RyanD said:


> 24 watch box for $24.99.
> 
> Cherry Wood Jewelry Box + Watch Organizer + Displays Watches Jewelry + Glass Top | eBay
> 
> ...


Does anyone own this box? It seems like a good deal but I'm kinda confused by the fact that the 12 and 24 are the same price. Is the 24 slot with tiny cushions that won't hold some men's watches? Also haven't seen anything about the clearance at the top or in the bottom drawer on the reviews that I've read. Thanks in advance!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

tguerin18 said:


> I'm guessing lug to lug is around 48mm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ElHeat said:


> Does anyone own this box? It seems like a good deal but I'm kinda confused by the fact that the 12 and 24 are the same price. Is the 24 slot with tiny cushions that won't hold some men's watches? Also haven't seen anything about the clearance at the top or in the bottom drawer on the reviews that I've read. Thanks in advance!


The slots look wide enough based on this photo.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

I assume these are final sale?



uyebsk said:


> Scratch and Dent at Island Watch
> 
> View attachment 11454194


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

Not sure if this deal was posted before; I just picked up a GLYCINE Combat SUB Quartz CHRONO for $105 from Jomashop:

http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-wat...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ







For the specs, it seems like a great deal if you like the looks.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

xmonger said:


> Not sure if this deal was posted before; I just picked up a GLYCINE Combat SUB Quartz CHRONO for $105 from Jomashop:
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-wat...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ
> 
> For the specs, it seems like a great deal if you like the looks.


I'm only worried about the lug to lug length and the 42mm diameter, my sweet spot is 40mm...but on the other side being all black wears smaller...
I'll have to decide soon between this one and the Lexon posted a few pages back.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

ElHeat said:


> Also haven't seen anything about the clearance at the top or in the bottom drawer on the reviews that I've read.


I would consider it a bad idea to expect watches in the drawer to clear the box, unless they're tiny women's watches maybe.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Timex TX T3C447 World Time Sport 600 Series, orange dial, $99. Only one left.

https://www.amazon.com/TX-Unisex-T3C447-World-Stainless/dp/B001WAL4VQ

An eBay seller is offering it at the same price:

NEW TX Unisex T3C447 600 Series World Time Sport Stainless Steel Watch | eBay

... but everywhere else, it seems to be $230+

If I didn't already have two orange-dial sport watches for which I'm trying to find more wrist-time, it would be on its way to me.


----------



## TOODVS4NE1 (Dec 11, 2007)

cuica said:


> I'm only worried about the lug to lug length and the 42mm diameter, my sweet spot is 40mm...but on the other side being all black wears smaller...
> I'll have to decide soon between this one and the Lexon posted a few pages back.


FYI, they also have the non-chrono version which is 40mm for the same price.

http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3913-99-d9.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT

$499 w/ code SDJAZZGMT499

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/jazzmaster/jazzmaster+gmt+auto/H32605151.pid


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

skyleth said:


> I assume these are final sale?


They shouldn't be. I bought a showroom sample and returned it without issue a few weeks back. It had a ding in the bezel that was larger than I thought it would be. It went just fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT
> 
> $499 w/ code SDJAZZGMT499
> 
> http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/jazzmaster/jazzmaster+gmt+auto/H32605151.pid


Ordered. The funds from my Joma return hit my PP account and I have no self control ?

Thanks for the heads up!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

mannal said:


> Ordered. The funds from my Joma return hit my PP account and I have no self control 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


you'll love it - i bought from ashford at $636 in feb.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

mannal said:


> Ordered. The funds from my Joma return hit my PP account and I have no self control
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


I love to enable. Please post a wrist shot when you get it.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

TJ Maxx deals. They had a lot of new Fossil models, a few new Skagens, Armanis, etc.

Filson Kontiki for $160.









Luminox Lockheed Martin for $300.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

RyanD said:


> TJ Maxx deals. They had a lot of new Fossil models, a few new Skagens, Armanis, etc.
> 
> Filson Kontiki for $160.
> 
> ...


I wish my TJ max got good stuff like this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I love to enable. Please post a wrist shot when you get it.


I will. It's powered by a 2893-2. This is the same movement used for the RR1201-C powering my Ball Eng II Red Label GMT Chronometer.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ashford has the Hamilton Linwood chrono on clearance for $561. There is also a coupon on the site for 20% off which brings it down to $449 shipped. That's an AUTO chrono Hamilton for $449. Nice deal

Hamilton Linwood H18516131 Watch , watches


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ashford also has this Hamilton Aviation watch for $473. After the 20% off its $380. That's a nice auto pilot with small seconds for that sorta money. I actually owned this watch and if it hadn't been just a touch to big for me I still would own it. It was really nice in person

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76655733 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Ashford has the Hamilton H32605151 Jazzmaster GMT Automatic Stainless Steel Men's Watch for $795 - $296 off with coupon code *SDJAZZGMT499 in cart = $499 with free shipping. Goes for at least $900 elsewhere.

Has a Swiss mechanical automatic movement, and city names around the rotating bezel so you can find the time in any time zone. Perfect for the world traveller.*


----------



## larryinlc (Oct 11, 2015)

Does anyone know if Ashford is closed for Passover? I ordered a watch too and I'd hate to wait 10 days for it to be shipped.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

ebay.com.au has $10 off $50+ spend using the code *CHOCCY*. Currency in AU $.

eBay.com.au - Pages | Buyer coupons | choccy |


The offer entitles you to $10 off the purchase price (excluding postage costs) when you spend $50 or more in one transaction on Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles, Coupons and More | eBay during the Offer Period, for up to two transactions per person.
A minimum spend of $50 applies, based on item cost only (not including postage costs).
To redeem this offer, enter the redemption code *CHOCCY* into the redemption code box during the checkout process. You must be an eBay.com.au registered member.
The redemption code is valid for two transactions per person only. Multiple items can be purchased in one transaction (up to a maximum of 10 items per transaction).
The redemption code requires payment with an Australian PayPal account in order to take effect


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Rivven said:


> I wish my TJ max got good stuff like this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1.

That Filson is really nice. The leather straps on these is apparently of very high quality, maybe worth at least 100$ alone so that makes it a really great deal for the full package.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

larryinlc said:


> Does anyone know if Ashford is closed for Passover? I ordered a watch too and I'd hate to wait 10 days for it to be shipped.


They may have some downtime, but it won't be anything like ten days. I think they do tend to emphasize Jewish holidays more, FWIW.


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

Got my strap from the fossil sale today. I never wore this old seiko because of the cheap bracelet but now I'm in love with it.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

thechin said:


> Hi, can I confirm the lug width on this one, is it 20 or 22mm?


 it is 22mm

Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

Stayclassycliff said:


> View attachment 11462322
> Got my strap from the fossil sale today. I never wore this old seiko because of the cheap bracelet but now I'm in love with it.


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Does anyone know if Ms. Gooroo can match the Joma price of the Glycine Combat Sub Quartz/Chrono? Sort of want to pick one up as a beater due to the Invicta pricing. Is the lume any good? is the Red markers lumed? Can anyone comment on the Rubber vs Nato? I'm sure the Nato is more comfortable but the Rubber seems better value for the money.


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

I got an offer of $120 from her. Couldn't match Joma, but with all of the other deals I've gotten from her i can't complain.



AVS_Racing said:


> Does anyone know if Ms. Gooroo can match the Joma price of the Glycine Combat Sub Quartz/Chrono? Sort of want to pick one up as a beater due to the Invicta pricing. Is the lume any good? is the Red markers lumed? Can anyone comment on the Rubber vs Nato? I'm sure the Nato is more comfortable but the Rubber seems better value for the money.


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks, I was thinking of brushing the bezel with a really rough pattern but figured it was more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

ElHeat said:


> Does anyone own this box? It seems like a good deal but I'm kinda confused by the fact that the 12 and 24 are the same price. Is the 24 slot with tiny cushions that won't hold some men's watches? Also haven't seen anything about the clearance at the top or in the bottom drawer on the reviews that I've read.


I have one of these: (search for Cymii 12 slot wood on Ali) and it's great, fits a G-Shock easily.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Christopher Ward 50% sale is on..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRANCE (Mar 2, 2017)

If your partial to expensive services and no lume, maybe have a look at these 42mm Claude Bernard chrono's with ETA 2824-2 and Dubois-Depraz 2040 chrono module for $430 (RRP $1700, but can be found cheaper).

https://www.amazon.com/Bernard-08001-AIN-Automatic-Chronograph/dp/B00NTX2DVE
https://www.amazon.com/Bernard-08001-NIN-Automatic-Chronograph/dp/B00NTX2A08
https://www.amazon.com/08001-37R-AIR-Automatic-Chronograph/dp/B00NTX29P4


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> Christopher Ward 50% sale is on..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn't pass this up for $133 shipped


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh crap, another CW sale. There goes the thread!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Christopher Ward 50% sale is on..


Thanks! Been waiting for one of these. $821 shipped is a steal for all of these features. It's also why Rolex can suck it.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

I have the white dial gmt. VERY nice watch for under $500.


----------



## Phariance (Dec 3, 2016)

Sweet just ordered the white Trident GMT


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

City74 said:


> I couldn't pass this up for $133 shipped
> 
> View attachment 11465362


Where is this sale?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Old logo C5 Slimlines at giveaway prices.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Where is this sale?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


At the Christopher Ward website. Clearance section. https://www.christopherward.com/events/half-price

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

kyfra said:


> Old logo C5 Slimlines at giveaway prices.


I think it's funny that the new logo Slimlines are 50% off already. A lot of us predicted that they wouldn't sell with the new design.


----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I think it's funny that the new logo Slimlines are 50% off already. A lot of us predicted that they wouldn't sell with the new design.


I think it's to avoid cannibalism with the new mk iii then they discontinue the entire line.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Sillygoose said:


> At the Christopher Ward website. Clearance section. https://www.christopherward.com/events/half-price
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Snagged a purple malvern auto with date, and blue slimline, both with the old logo. Nice prices.


----------



## TWang1337 (Apr 10, 2017)

Is it out of stock alrady?!!


Phariance said:


> Sweet just ordered the white Trident GMT


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

kyfra said:


> Old logo C5 Slimlines at giveaway prices.


Yep. I think I got the last blue one.


----------



## Phariance (Dec 3, 2016)

TWang1337 said:


> Is it out of stock alrady?!!


damn must be. Doesn't surprise me though, they cant have many of these old logo versions left


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

TWang1337 said:


> Is it out of stock alrady?!!


 Keep an eye out over the next few days. I'll bet one or two will pop up....and then disappear.


----------



## TWang1337 (Apr 10, 2017)

Are there any discount codes available for Christopher Ward? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I placed my order with CW over an hour ago and I haven't gotten shipping conformation. What gives? Hahaha


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

TWang1337 said:


> Is it out of stock alrady?!!


Unfortunately, yes - had one in my cart but that didn't help, I wavered for a second and it sold out! Hmpf! Blows my evening.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

larryinlc said:


> Does anyone know if Ashford is closed for Passover? I ordered a watch too and I'd hate to wait 10 days for it to be shipped.


I got shipping notification for last nights order. Looks like they are open.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brokebandit (Jan 13, 2017)

Christopher Ward has a new up to 50% off clearance. I'm thinking about picking up a C8 Flyer Auto.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

brokebandit said:


> Christopher Ward has a new up to 50% off clearance. I'm thinking about picking up a C8 Flyer Auto.


In other news, man lands on the moon


----------



## farazium (Feb 17, 2017)

Atlantic Worldmaster 1888 Automatic @ $400 @ Massdrop


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

eljay said:


> Oh crap, another CW sale. There goes the thread!


Maybe we need a separate thre .... oh, never mind.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Well all the tridents are gone which stinks . I hit twice on CWard sales but the third is not the charm for me.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

EA-Sport said:


> Christopher Ward 50% sale is on..


Thanks, I missed the Tridents, but got a white dialed C5 Malvern Slimline with the old logo for 169 GBP = $210, which seems like an excellent deal.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

mleok said:


> Thanks, I missed the Tridents, but got a white dialed C5 Malvern Slimline with the old logo for 169 GBP = $210, which seems like an excellent deal.


Glad to help...and glad you didn't forget the .co.uk and GBP selection with US address trick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

White dialed C5 Malvern Slimline with the old logo here.. just when I was finally trying to get rid of a few pieces!


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

TWang1337 said:


> Are there any discount codes available for Christopher Ward?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


There are no currently active discount codes for CW (they expired at the end of March) but they don't accept further discounts on their clearance prices anyway.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> In other news, man lands on the moon


 And he was wearing a C.Ward, not one of those boring Bulova moon watches


----------



## brokebandit (Jan 13, 2017)

Picked up the C8 Flyer Auto. I'm not sure if I'll love it, although with CW's 60 60 guarantee it's worth a shot.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Wiggy999 said:


> And he was wearing a C.Ward, not one of those boring Bulova moon watches


Speaking of it, CW is having a sale...

Jomashop promo on Glycines ends tomorrow.


----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

swank said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton H71416137 Khaki Field Chronograph Automatic Men's Stainless Steel Watch for $777 - $258 off with coupon code *SDKHAKI519 in cart = $519 with free shipping.
> 
> View attachment 11410394
> *


Has anyone been able to get this coupon code to work ?. seems to be a good deal


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

brokebandit said:


> Christopher Ward has a new up to 50% off clearance.


It's that time of the month again!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Uk_browning said:


> Has anyone been able to get this coupon code to work ?. seems to be a good deal


I think it sold out pretty quickly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchconnoisseur89 (Apr 10, 2017)

Reasonable


----------



## Immortus (Aug 27, 2016)

*Secret Invicta Code*


Just tried it, works on some, not all: UCWFA8 (don't know how long it will last).










https://invictastores.com/​


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Still a Red bezel C60 Trident 600 available.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Strmwatch said:


> Still a Red bezel C60 Trident 600 available.


Yes, but it's the COSC version, which is quite pricy.


----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> I think it sold out pretty quickly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK, thanks. I need to be quicker on this thread!.

I picked up a link for an Oris classic date on this thread. It showed up on Tapatalk today but I can't find it anywhere now.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

*Re: Secret Invicta Code*



Immortus said:


> Just tried it, works on some, not all: UCWFA8 (don't know how long it will last).
> 
> https://invictastores.com/​











$238.39 (w/code UCWFA8) Swiss auto Invicta Pro Diver!

https://invictastores.com/invicta-p...s-steel-case-stainless-steel-band-model-18504


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Strmwatch said:


> Still a Red bezel C60 Trident 600 available.


After looking at the updated models, I'm even more glad I ordered one. Might be a collector's item.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

mleok said:


> Yes, but it's the COSC version, which is quite pricy.


I found this amusing, looking over your impressive collection...


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> After looking at the updated models, I'm even more glad I ordered one. Might be a collector's item.


Since this is just over the $800 mark, how much do you pay in import fees in the US? One thread on watchuseek said its just on the amount over $800 which would only be like $30 and a few percent of that is about a $1. Is there a processing fee as well? Thanks.


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

Picked up this C5 Malvern from the Chr Ward sale


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

What currency does C.Ward vend in? I went to the page and it shows a ca. in front of the webpage so I assume that would mean cad? Anyone know?

edit: fack it, ima stay strong!!!


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Ojibway Bob said:


> What currency does C.Ward vend in? I went to the page and it shows a ca. in front of the webpage so I assume that would mean cad? Anyone know?
> 
> edit: fack it, ima stay strong!!!


You can pick your currency through a dropdown menu at the bottom left of the page. UK is generally the lowest price, with exchange rate and VAT all factored in.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> What currency does C.Ward vend in? I went to the page and it shows a ca. in front of the webpage so I assume that would mean cad? Anyone know?
> 
> edit: fack it, ima stay strong!!!


You will generally get the best net price by accessing their UK site and then selecting the country you're shipping to, which will result in their VAT being deducted.


----------



## brysterman (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm curious about what customs will amount to, as well. But I just pulled the trigger on the COSC diver, so we will find out soon enough. 50% off IS a bargain (especially with that in-house 5-day movement), but I still hate myself...


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

*Re: Secret Invicta Code*



Immortus said:


> Just tried it, works on some, not all: UCWFA8 (don't know how long it will last).
> 
> https://invictastores.com/​


at $121, I caved on a Mickey watch. My kid will finally think that I'm cool!


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

*Re: Secret Invicta Code*

Got three more of my sale straps in today. The most impressive is the "camo" DB silicone, I honestly didn't care for my stealth combat before tonight. The strap is perfect for it. The burgundy is one of Fossil's saffiano leather nato's, not bad quality, super thin and flexible. The stock aragon straps were decent quality but too ugly for me to wear.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki Navy H78415733 Men's Watch , watches

code: *SMPIONEER549

*USD 549 + befrugal 5% off

movement: ETA 2895-2


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Tsujigiri said:


> I found this amusing, looking over your impressive collection...


Touché.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Glashutte Sport Evolution 39-31-46-03-03 Men's Watch , watches

code: *DMSPORT3888

USD 3888 + befrugal 5%

movement: *Caliber 39-31 (Chronograph, 51 jewels)


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

brysterman said:


> I'm curious about what customs will amount to, as well. But I just pulled the trigger on the COSC diver, so we will find out soon enough. 50% off IS a bargain (especially with that in-house 5-day movement), but I still hate myself...


Hmm... didn't realize this had the 5 day movement, I stand corrected, it is indeed a bargain.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Vwatch said:


> Glashutte Sport Evolution 39-31-46-03-03 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> code: *DMSPORT3888
> 
> ...


The BeFrugal cash back rates have changed recently.

*Ashford Cash Back*
*Cash Back Rate*


5% Cash Back on Calvin Klein
1% Cash Back on Glashutte
2% Cash Back on Other


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Secret Invicta Code*



beefyt said:


> at $121, I caved on a Mickey watch. My kid will finally think that I'm cool!


Did you get the Mickey Pro Diver?


----------



## tuannaff (Aug 23, 2016)

Ugh, most likely WUS dudes robbed me that CW GMT black/white dial again yesterday. i was crying for like an hour (((((


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Anyone here manages to score a C9 5 day 40mm white dial? The C60 cosc looks nice but I wish the date background matches the dial.


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

Was that on the sale page? Exactly the one i want.



tuannaff said:


> Ugh, most likely WUS dudes robbed me that CW GMT black/white dial again yesterday. i was crying for like an hour (((((


----------



## tuannaff (Aug 23, 2016)

Stayclassycliff said:


> Was that on the sale page? Exactly the one i want.


yes, they were when the sale started. even got both 43mm and 38mm version, and 1 c60 pro trident as well. all gone when i start purchasing except the 38mm. this morning that also gone, COSC black gone too pppppfffff


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

i just want to say that i have had no problems scrolling through all of the Christopher Ward posts looking for the next Glycine ;-)

see how easy that is :-d


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

Was that on the sale page? Exactly the one i want.



tuannaff said:


> Ugh, most likely WUS dudes robbed me that CW GMT black/white dial again yesterday. i was crying for like an hour (((((


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

Anyone have the C9 big date? Thinking about picking it up.


----------



## larryinlc (Oct 11, 2015)

I got the manual wind c9 from the last sale. A beautiful movement.


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

Omg, pretty. Wanna trade for a shiny five dollar bill?



larryinlc said:


> I got the manual wind c9 from the last sale. A beautiful movement.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

larryinlc said:


> I got the manual wind c9 from the last sale. A beautiful movement.


That logo though...


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

larryinlc said:


> I got the manual wind c9 from the last sale. A beautiful movement.


still available here for $999
Finally caved and ordered my first CW:


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> still available here for $999
> Finally caved and ordered my first CW:
> 
> View attachment 11472794


$388 for COSC... Wow!


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

Omg, pretty. Wanna trade for a shiny five dollar bill?



larryinlc said:


> I got the manual wind c9 from the last sale. A beautiful movement.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

City74 said:


> I placed my order with CW over an hour ago and I haven't gotten shipping conformation. What gives? Hahaha


I finally got a shipping confirmation. Took them long enough!


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

City74 said:


> I couldn't pass this up for $133 shipped
> 
> View attachment 11465362


Looks to be sold out now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

N8G said:


> That logo though...


The most-recent logo is fine. The new one isn't great. But hey, the movement finish trumps all of that.

The bigger issue, to me, is the lack of decorated rotors on the five-day automatics; they don't even have the spartan yet elegant finish of a Seiko SARB or the swirly curls of a Stuhrling Original. Others may be fine with it. I just find it to be lazy.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

*Re: Secret Invicta Code*



mleok said:


> Did you get the Mickey Pro Diver?


The same blue one!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sevenmack said:


> The most-recent logo is fine. The new one isn't great. But hey, the movement finish trumps all of that.
> 
> The bigger issue, to me, is the lack of decorated rotors on the five-day automatics; they don't even have the spartan yet elegant finish of a Seiko SARB or the swirly curls of a Stuhrling Original. Others may be fine with it. I just find it to be lazy.


The new power reserve models are better.










This is the best looking CW movement in my opinion.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Vwatch said:


> Hamilton Khaki Navy H78415733 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> code: *SMPIONEER549
> 
> ...


The code didn't work for me.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I was REAL close to grabbing a C.Ward watch and still am. It is hard to distinguish between wanting a desired watch or wanting "A" new watch. I have compulsion issues and a bit OCD so when I have something in my head....I NEED IT!!! lol

I find this thread both bad and good. like I have stated before, I thought Fossil was the shiite a few years ago. Now you all have educated me so much and all these new brands are overwhelming me. 

So I do want a new light coloured dress watch. Like a said, I came close to buying 1 of these but I think I am just going to wait it out and buy a SARB065. I have seen a few on the Bay and I fgure for a few more dollars more grab 1 now because in a few years they will be more desired due to the discontinue stupidness. 

Anyone agree with me that the save a bit and grab Sarb for a few $100 more is better then grabbing a C.Ward Auto? I know there a few models but I was just looking for a basic dial.

MAHN!!! that Sarb065 is sexah!!!!

edit: was close to a Massdrop Orient Bamboo as well


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I was REAL close to grabbing a C.Ward watch and still am. It is hard to distinguish between wanting a desired watch or wanting "A" new watch. I have compulsion issues and a bit OCD so when I have something in my head....I NEED IT!!! lol
> 
> I find this thread both bad and good. like I have stated before, I thought Fossil was the shiite a few years ago. Now you all have educated me so much and all these new brands are overwhelming me.
> 
> ...


Go for the SARB. I agree that watch is awesome.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I was REAL close to grabbing a C.Ward watch and still am. It is hard to distinguish between wanting a desired watch or wanting "A" new watch. I have compulsion issues and a bit OCD so when I have something in my head....I NEED IT!!! lol
> 
> I find this thread both bad and good. like I have stated before, I thought Fossil was the shiite a few years ago. Now you all have educated me so much and all these new brands are overwhelming me.
> 
> ...


I would take a CW over a Seiko at the same price any day.


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I would take a CW over a Seiko at the same price any day.


Agree. That would be my personal preference.

I still have one of slimline in my cart...


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

uyebsk said:


> still available here for $999
> Finally caved and ordered my first CW:
> 
> View attachment 11472794


The pulsometer wasn't in the last sale; I think he's referring to the marine chronometer style one. I picked one up too and have to say I'm impressed...


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Really? hmm, interesting. I do admit I like the idea of having a discontinued model for MY collection. Why do you think the C.W is better?


RyanD said:


> I would take a CW over a Seiko at the same price any day.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Really? hmm, interesting. I do admit I like the idea of having a discontinued model for MY collection. Why do you think the C.W is better?


I've owed a few of each. The CW's are a much better value.

Seiko doesn't have anything close to the Pulsometer COSC for under $400 or the C5 Malvern for $200.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

The Malvern's closest Seiko competition would be the SARB/SARY line which is $50-$100 more expensive, and CW has much better straps. Their new logo Malverns have cordovan, the CW has nice mid-level bracelets, CW is just in general a tier above Seiko.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> The most-recent logo is fine. The new one isn't great. But hey, the movement finish trumps all of that.
> 
> The bigger issue, to me, is the lack of decorated rotors on the five-day automatics; they don't even have the spartan yet elegant finish of a Seiko SARB or the swirly curls of a Stuhrling Original. Others may be fine with it. I just find it to be lazy.


Agree to disagree on that one. To me, this movement is soooo much more attractive than the 6r15 in a SARB. I love my Cocktail Time, but the movement is so ugly and looks so out of place in a watch like that, and of course they use that same movement in even pricier watches as well, like the SARX line. Sorry for my rant


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Really? hmm, interesting. I do admit I like the idea of having a discontinued model for MY collection. Why do you think the C.W is better?


Which cward are you considering?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

My SARW has some striping on the rotor of the 8R movement, but it's not as pretty as what you get on a typical Sea-Gull, it's clearly a minimalist design philosophy that both Seiko and CW share


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Orient also doesn't decorate their movements at all, and I've read CW doesn't do it because the English watchmaking tradition is to not do that. Swiss, German, and Chinese companies seem to go the other way on that issue. I've never seen a Citizen display back auto, it'd be an interesting data point to see if it's just a national identity thing.

Edit: I just google Citizen's Signature line and they do decorate, they have a cutout and engraved rotor.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I was REAL close to grabbing a C.Ward watch and still am. It is hard to distinguish between wanting a desired watch or wanting "A" new watch. I have compulsion issues and a bit OCD so when I have something in my head....I NEED IT!!! lol
> 
> I find this thread both bad and good. like I have stated before, I thought Fossil was the shiite a few years ago. Now you all have educated me so much and all these new brands are overwhelming me.
> 
> ...


I can relate, as I'm sure most of us here on WUS can as well. I've been waffling for days on whether to score that "Scratch and Dent" Squale Tiger ("Like new condition. No mechanical or cosmetic issues. Packaged just like new with box and papers") for $664.05 after 5% first purchase discount from Island Watch. This isn't a watch that was on my radar, nor do I need yet another black face dive watch. However, I'm sucked in by "the deal" and by the allure that it's one of only 200 hundred made (and supposedly the last time this series will be produced). Oh yeah, and I've got a Magrette Moana Professional Steel on pre-order!!!!!


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Just one of the Malverns. Nothing too fancy, was going to get the quartz. I am at work and have been busy so everytime I look at the availability the 1 I choose is gone lol. I might just sit it out again lol. Having a problem with work so a bit stressed atm.



valuewatchguy said:


> Which cward are you considering?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

Touch of modern Vintage Rolex sale -- who are the vintage rolex experts here? Tons are listed....


----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

Does anyone have a discount code for certified watch store?. The 10% off code didn't come through to my email. 


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

crf said:


> Touch of modern Vintage Rolex sale -- who are the vintage rolex experts here? Tons are listed....


I've yet to hear a single review here if used watches bought on ToM. I'm not touching them.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

royalpig180 said:


> Agree to disagree on that one. To me, this movement is soooo much more attractive than the 6r15 in a SARB. I love my Cocktail Time, but the movement is so ugly and looks so out of place in a watch like that, and of course they use that same movement in even pricier watches as well, like the SARX line. Sorry for my rant


1) I was specifically discussing the rotor on the Five-Day automatic with the old logo, not the movement itself. Certainly I find the movement quite appealing aesthetically. But Christopher Ward did a shoddy job in not putting as much finish onto the rotor as it did on the rest of the movement. No excuse for that.

2) We'll have to disagree on the relative aesthetic merits of the C. Ward movement versus the Seiko 6R15. I find both to be appealing for different reasons. The Seiko is a perfect example of zen, with small amounts of flourish that make the watch interesting. The Ward sans the old rotor is ornate and gorgeous. Each represents the cultures from which both movements have emerged. Some, of course, will prefer the Ward because of their Eurocentrism and that's okay. I just happen to think both are perfectly good.

3) As for Seiko using the 6R15 in higher-priced watches: First thing is that there's nothing wrong with that. The Swiss have done so with ETAs and Sellitas for years. Secondly, the 6R15 is a perfectly fine movement; the issue for collectors is that thanks to the strong dollar, they have been getting a great deal compared to ETA and Sellita-based watches, and Seiko has finally gotten smart and priced things accordingly. That's life. The biggest issue with the 6R15 is lack of out-of-the-box regulation and adjusting, both of which Seiko should address.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> I can relate, as I'm sure most of us here on WUS can as well. I've been waffling for days on whether to score that "Scratch and Dent" Squale Tiger ("Like new condition. No mechanical or cosmetic issues. Packaged just like new with box and papers") for $664.05 after 5% first purchase discount from Island Watch. This isn't a watch that was on my radar, nor do I need yet another black face dive watch. However, I'm sucked in by "the deal" and by the allure that it's one of only 200 hundred made (and supposedly the last time this series will be produced). Oh yeah, and I've got a Magrette Moana Professional Steel on pre-order!!!!!


I've been in the same boat with the black 1521.. Only because of the deal. I really want the blue version.
If I was going to spend the money, I should just spend a little more and get the one I really want.
If I get the black version, I'd always be thinking "I should have got the blue one".

I did however grab a C5 Malvern Slimline.. they gave me a $25 credit from an issue with a purchase during the last sale,
so a C5 for under 200 was a no brainer for me. I've been eyeing that piece for a while.


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> I've yet to hear a single review here if used watches bought on ToM. I'm not touching them.


I have bought one used watch from them, got it authenticated when I received it, and it was as stated and sold it for twice what i bought it for. But the massive problem with touch of modern is that they don't give you nearly enough information -- so you need a real vintage expert (for the vintage pieces) to ensure no redials, etc. Bought a second one from them, did more digging and found dial was repainted the next day, and they let me cancel the order. It's a mess, but I am one for one with legit watches from them. That said, this rolex deal in quick search looks like nothing special in terms of pricing (putting all the other concerns aside).


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks to whoever snagged the C60 Trident COSC. My kid's college fund was at risk 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

First full day wearing this lil guy.

Thanks to whoever posted the deal, I'm smitten.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Got an email from Wera at CWard today that they oversold the COSC C60 by 31 units. I'm not going to lie I'm a little upset by the lack of inventory control. That's something I expect from Joma not from CWard.


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

How classy of them, that is a big discrepancy.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

For those with spousal units, may I suggest a his & hers Glycine combo from Jomashop:

















They are not sold as a set; you will need to buy them separately. $90 each, but code AD10 takes $10 off the total order, making this "gift set" only $170. Not a bad price to bring your significant other into the fold.

http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3925-11-lbk9.html

http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3909-11-lbk9.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Got an email from Wera at CWard today that they oversold the COSC C60 by 31 units. I'm not going to lie I'm a little upset by the lack of inventory control. That's something I expect from Joma not from CWard.


The red bezel one? That explains why it stayed in stock for so long. The black bezel version sold out almost immediately.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Got an email from Wera at CWard today that they oversold the COSC C60 by 31 units. I'm not going to lie I'm a little upset by the lack of inventory control. That's something I expect from Joma not from CWard.


While no doubt unfortunate, let's keep this in perspective, whereas I think we can all agree that it still beats an oversold situation on United!


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> While no doubt unfortunate, let's keep this in perspective, whereas I think we can all agree that it still beats an oversold situation on United!


Sorry sir, we oversold that watch and it's either you give it back to us or you'll be looking like Jamie Lannister.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

RyanD said:


> The red bezel one? That explains why it stayed in stock for so long. The black bezel version sold out almost immediately.


Also, these sorts of issues seem like they should be expected at this point.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> I've yet to hear a single review here if used watches bought on ToM. I'm not touching them.


I bought a Tudor Grantour from Touch of Modern last year and everything was legit. It was listed as a display model and that was completely believable. Watch head and clasp were mint. Some very minor swirls on a few bracelet links, with all links in place. Some time after ordering they emailed findings of a pre-shipment inspection, detailing any imperfections and where on the watch they were located.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

platinumEX said:


> I bought a Tudor Grantour from Touch of Modern last year and everything was legit. It was listed as a display model and that was completely believable. Watch head and clasp were mint. Some very minor swirls on a few bracelet links, with all links in place. Some time after ordering they emailed findings of a pre-shipment inspection, detailing any imperfections and where on the watch they were located.


I purchased a used watch from ToM. The pictures on the listing showed some minor wear on the bracelet, but it looked like it was in otherwise good condition and the price was good. Before they actually shipped the watch, they contacted me and said that there was wear on the bracelet and offered a discount. Of course, I was happy to accept. Their customer service is always excellent.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> I bought a Tudor Grantour from Touch of Modern last year and everything was legit. It was listed as a display model and that was completely believable. Watch head and clasp were mint. Some very minor swirls on a few bracelet links, with all links in place. Some time after ordering they emailed findings of a pre-shipment inspection, detailing any imperfections and where on the watch they were located.


I remember that - killer deal on that model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> I purchased a used watch from ToM. The pictures on the listing showed some minor wear on the bracelet, but it looked like it was in otherwise good condition and the price was good. Before they actually shipped the watch, they contacted me and said that there was wear on the bracelet and offered a discount. Of course, I was happy to accept. Their customer service is always excellent.


Was the CS through ToM or the actual vendor?


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

hamsterdams said:


> View attachment 11477554
> 
> 
> First full day wearing this lil guy.
> ...


I actually like your shirt alot better!


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

A deal, or not? What say ye?
AUTHORIZED DEALER NEW Seiko SRPB09 LIMITED EDITION Samurai 44mm Watch


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

tonypisa said:


> A deal, or not? What say ye?
> AUTHORIZED DEALER NEW Seiko SRPB09 LIMITED EDITION Samurai 44mm Watch


Thats about what I paid for mine, but they were in the low $300s recently at CWS. I think they can be had pretty easy at $412.50.


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

cfcfan81 said:


> Thats about what I paid for mine, but they were in the low $300s recently at CWS. I think they can be had pretty easy at $412.50.


Thanks. I was a bit taken in by the "limited edition" hype. Amazon has them for over $600! PS Is it worth the 412?


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Deployment keeps me away for like three months and, of course, the night I come back it's pages of a CW sale.

It's like Groundhog Day around here. Ha. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

tonypisa said:


> A deal, or not? What say ye?
> AUTHORIZED DEALER NEW Seiko SRPB09 LIMITED EDITION Samurai 44mm Watch


Not a deal. I saw these in the for sale forums here from dealers for $357

https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/seik...matic-srpb11-$357-net-today-only-4209370.html


----------



## brysterman (Mar 6, 2017)

At last CW was thoughtful enough to offer 25% off a different full price watch for those who bought the oversold model. So I countered with 40%. Wonder what they will say.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

tonypisa said:


> Thanks. I was a bit taken in by the "limited edition" hype. Amazon has them for over $600! PS Is it worth the 412?


I love it due to the design. I have an old Samurai too. I wish the movement was 28,800 instead of 21,600 though.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

capitalisttool_mt said:


> Thanks to whoever snagged the C60 Trident COSC. My kid's college fund was at risk


Yes, thankfully I was out and about when I read that it had the 5 day movement, and by the time I got back home, they were sold out.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

tonypisa said:


> Thanks. I was a bit taken in by the "limited edition" hype. Amazon has them for over $600! PS Is it worth the 412?


I love it due to the design. I have an old Samurai too. I wish the movement was 28,800 instead of 21,600 though.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

brysterman said:


> At last CW was thoughtful enough to offer 25% off a different full price watch for those who bought the oversold model. So I countered with 40%. Wonder what they will say.


I emailed them and told them they should honor the 50% and they refused. They also offered me 25% off.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

$753.26 seems like a really decent price at VIPOUTLET for this Oris Aquis. Supposedly "Brand New" and with free shipping both ways if it's not up to snuff: https://vipoutlet.com/product/oris-0742632eb-aquis-date-wrist-watch-for-men/


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

mleok said:


> Yes, thankfully I was out and about when I read that it had the 5 day movement, and by the time I got back home, they were sold out.


Relish the thought that I've bought three, all three kept wildly screwed up time, and all three returns were a nightmare.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I emailed them and told them they should honor the 50% and they refused. They also offered me 25% off.


25% is pretty good.....off any model? Is it a transferable code in case you don't want to take them up on it?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

brysterman said:


> At last CW was thoughtful enough to offer 25% off a different full price watch for those who bought the oversold model. So I countered with 40%. Wonder what they will say.


A CW moon phase for under $1200 wouldn't be the worst thing ever.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

In regards to the latest round of CW "oversells"; I know I'm going to catch holy hell for this, but so be it. What is up with this continued sense of entitlement? WHY should they honor the 50% off on (what I'm assuming others feel should be) ANY other watch purchase? They were clearing out old stock at 50% and oversold some. Period. I feel that CW proactively offering 25% off any other purchase is quite a nice gesture of goodwill; when by all rights, they didn't need to do anything. And then further reading about others emailing CW and TELLING them that they should honor this or that....WTF? Why not try politely ASKING them for an additional concession (if you really felt that need to), rather than BARKING at them what you feel they should be doing. Were it my company, I would tell those to go pound salt who were making these demands after I offered to try and help make it right. (Drops mic and steps down from soapbox).


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> In regards to the latest round of CW "oversells"; I know I'm going to catch holy hell for this, but so be it. What is up with this continued sense of entitlement? WHY should they honor the 50% off on (what I'm assuming others feel should be) ANY other watch purchase? They were clearing out old stock at 50% and oversold some. Period. I feel that CW proactively offering 25% off any other purchase is quite a nice gesture of goodwill; when by all rights, they didn't need to do anything. And then further reading about others emailing CW and TELLING them that they should honor this or that....WTF? Why not try politely ASKING them for an additional concession (if you really felt that need to), rather than BARKING at them what you feel they should be doing. Were it my company, I would tell those to go pound salt who were making these demands after I offered to try and help make it right. (Drops mic and steps down from soapbox).


Because it's pretty shady. Presumably you're familiar with "bait and switch". That's what this could be interpreted to be, whether intended by CW or not.

Edit: perhaps there needs to be a dedicated CW drama thread to keep this one clean this time...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

eljay said:


> Because it's pretty shady. Presumably you're familiar with "bait and switch". That's what this could be interpreted to be, whether intended by CW or not.
> 
> Edit: perhaps there needs to be a dedicated CW drama thread to keep this one clean this time...


And what kind of crappy site doesn't link to inventory?


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> In regards to the latest round of CW "oversells"; I know I'm going to catch holy hell for this, but so be it. What is up with this continued sense of entitlement? WHY should they honor the 50% off on (what I'm assuming others feel should be) ANY other watch purchase? They were clearing out old stock at 50% and oversold some. Period. I feel that CW proactively offering 25% off any other purchase is quite a nice gesture of goodwill; when by all rights, they didn't need to do anything. And then further reading about others emailing CW and TELLING them that they should honor this or that....WTF? Why not try politely ASKING them for an additional concession (if you really felt that need to), rather than BARKING at them what you feel they should be doing. Were it my company, I would tell those to go pound salt who were making these demands after I offered to try and help make it right. (Drops mic and steps down from soapbox).


Making it right would include managing your inventory well.

If you oversold an inventory item by 31 of them then I would suggest spending less time telling people to pound sand and more time making sure your inventory is correct.

Here's your mic back


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> In regards to the latest round of CW "oversells"; I know I'm going to catch holy hell for this, but so be it. What is up with this continued sense of entitlement? WHY should they honor the 50% off on (what I'm assuming others feel should be) ANY other watch purchase? They were clearing out old stock at 50% and oversold some. Period. I feel that CW proactively offering 25% off any other purchase is quite a nice gesture of goodwill; when by all rights, they didn't need to do anything. And then further reading about others emailing CW and TELLING them that they should honor this or that....WTF? Why not try politely ASKING them for an additional concession (if you really felt that need to), rather than BARKING at them what you feel they should be doing. Were it my company, I would tell those to go pound salt who were making these demands after I offered to try and help make it right. (Drops mic and steps down from soapbox).


And in recent news....









Seriously tho, any form of voucher/credit essentially self-validate this kind of practice to incur more business.


----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> In regards to the latest round of CW "oversells"; I know I'm going to catch holy hell for this, but so be it. What is up with this continued sense of entitlement? WHY should they honor the 50% off on (what I'm assuming others feel should be) ANY other watch purchase? They were clearing out old stock at 50% and oversold some. Period. I feel that CW proactively offering 25% off any other purchase is quite a nice gesture of goodwill; when by all rights, they didn't need to do anything. And then further reading about others emailing CW and TELLING them that they should honor this or that....WTF? Why not try politely ASKING them for an additional concession (if you really felt that need to), rather than BARKING at them what you feel they should be doing. Were it my company, I would tell those to go pound salt who were making these demands after I offered to try and help make it right. (Drops mic and steps down from soapbox).


They have become united airlines

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Uh, except you didn't get the watch yet. 25% is a nice gesture but they can tell you go pound sand, and if you're countering with a higher discount there's no leverage on your end, you're just a potential customer like any other there. That's the entitlement he was talking about, "I thought I was getting a good price on a luxury item but it turns out they ran out". Oh well, man, it was a clearance sale. You're not out any money. Take your coupon and spend it in health.


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

Lmao!



dumberdrummer said:


> While no doubt unfortunate, let's keep this in perspective, whereas I think we can all agree that it still beats an oversold situation on United!


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> $753.26 seems like a really decent price at VIPOUTLET for this Oris Aquis. Supposedly "Brand New" and with free shipping both ways if it's not up to snuff: https://vipoutlet.com/product/oris-0742632eb-aquis-date-wrist-watch-for-men/


That is a great price if it is actually brand new. I've never dealt with VIP Outlet, but would question their stated "Brand New" condition since on the same page it claims that they're confident in their refurbishment and only provide a 90 day warranty. Other grey market dealers typically provide their own two year warranty on new watches. Buyer beware would definitely apply on this to me, and I suspect their definition of new may actually be a store display model. Also you may want to be aware that the orange ring around the outer edge of the dial are actually on the underside of the crystal and not on the dial itself. You can see this if you look at the enlarged image and notice at the bottom how the markings appear to be over the dial markers due to parallax. Hope this helps, Oris makes fine watches which I'm personally a fan of!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

City74 said:


> Not a deal. I saw these in the for sale forums here from dealers for $357
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/seik...matic-srpb11-$357-net-today-only-4209370.html


Seen it and the Samurai version new for $335. When it goes under $300 will begin to consider the Samurai, never the turtle, not a fan.


----------



## TWang1337 (Apr 10, 2017)

If anyone has a 25% off Christopher ward voucher they're not using i would love to use it!
Cheers!!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> In regards to the latest round of CW "oversells"; I know I'm going to catch holy hell for this, but so be it. What is up with this continued sense of entitlement? WHY should they honor the 50% off on (what I'm assuming others feel should be) ANY other watch purchase? They were clearing out old stock at 50% and oversold some. Period. I feel that CW proactively offering 25% off any other purchase is quite a nice gesture of goodwill; when by all rights, they didn't need to do anything. And then further reading about others emailing CW and TELLING them that they should honor this or that....WTF? Why not try politely ASKING them for an additional concession (if you really felt that need to), rather than BARKING at them what you feel they should be doing. Were it my company, I would tell those to go pound salt who were making these demands after I offered to try and help make it right. (Drops mic and steps down from soapbox).


Dude, you are seriously getting in the way of me reading about more watchgooroo glycine deals

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Its worth the $412 from an AD


tonypisa said:


> Thanks. I was a bit taken in by the "limited edition" hype. Amazon has them for over $600! PS Is it worth the 412?


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Deployment keeps me away for like three months and, of course, the night I come back it's pages of a CW sale.
> 
> It's like Groundhog Day around here. Ha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You probably get annoyed and tired hearing it but thanks for your service


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> In regards to the latest round of CW "oversells"; I know I'm going to catch holy hell for this, but so be it. What is up with this continued sense of entitlement? WHY should they honor the 50% off on (what I'm assuming others feel should be) ANY other watch purchase? They were clearing out old stock at 50% and oversold some. Period. I feel that CW proactively offering 25% off any other purchase is quite a nice gesture of goodwill; when by all rights, they didn't need to do anything. And then further reading about others emailing CW and TELLING them that they should honor this or that....WTF? Why not try politely ASKING them for an additional concession (if you really felt that need to), rather than BARKING at them what you feel they should be doing. Were it my company, I would tell those to go pound salt who were making these demands after I offered to try and help make it right. (Drops mic and steps down from soapbox).


When you go into the grocery store and walk around for 40 minutes loading your cart, how would you feel, if at checkout, they tell you that all of your groceries were "pre-sold" to another client and you can't have them?

Would any of us put up with that kind of nonsense?

No.

Why is it, that because someone is "online," we suddenly have to give them special consideration.

There is no "entitlement mentality" to expect to get the product that you just BOUGHT.

Specifically, they offered, you accepted the offer, and then sent them your money.

That this is becoming so common just shows the crappy customer service levels at so many companies. If they can't manage their website and online inventory, maybe they should only have a brick and mortar store.


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh boy. Here we go again... 

Anyway, Topper is offering special pricing on GS. You have to call or email them for their special price. Believe they're clearing out old Seiko-GS models for the new GS models. 

Here are their models available: 

• STGR001 - MSRP: $5,500
• SBGX061 - MSRP: $2,100
• SBGA001 - MSRP: $4,600
• SBGA059 - MSRP: $5,100
• SBGA031 - MSRP: $6,700
• SBGJ001 - MSRP: $6,000
• SBGA149 - MSRP: $5,000
• SBGA147 - MSRP: $5,000
• SBGM023 - MSRP: $4,600
• SBGM021 - MSRP: $4,400
• SBGH047G - MSRP: $5,500
• SBGH051 - MSRP: $5,500
• SBGA029 - MSRP: $5,700
• SBGR061 - MSRP: $4,100
• SBGE001 - MSRP: $5,500
• SBGH045 - MSRP: $6,400
• SBGC017 - MSRP: $13,000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

Sunnygps said:


> Agree. That would be my personal preference.
> 
> I still have one of slimline in my cart...


I have a CW Trident Pro and the cocktail time. Every time I look at the SARB, I smile. It just seems so to look great without trying. The Trident, not so much, though it is a very well-built watch. My complaint with CW is that for divers at least, 43mm is too big and 38 too small.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

These are hard to come by as they were discontinued some time ago. Massdrop recently had the creme/white dial on sale. Here is the black on black version at ePrey for a hundred and fifty bucks:

Timex Men's T49825DH "Expedition" Stainless Steel Watch NEW


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

^^ just a heads up, $150 is the opening bid. $250 is the buy it now. Seems like a rip?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

papa_E said:


> Oh boy. Here we go again...
> 
> Anyway, Topper is offering special pricing on GS. You have to call or email them for their special price. Believe they're clearing out old Seiko-GS models for the new GS models.
> 
> ...


Any idea what % discounts we could see?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Disneydave said:


> ^^ just a heads up, $150 is the opening bid. $250 is the buy it now. Seems like a rip?


They will probably sell at $150, if not, everyone has their own limit on price. I've read posts from guys that have been looking for one for 3 months, 6 months, a year or more.

I suppose I could say the same for a CW in the four digit price range. Geez, until last year, I had never even heard of that company. Maybe its the name, every time I hear it, a thin minimalist DW on a red, white and blue NATO pops into my head.


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Any idea what % discounts we could see?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I would be shooting at stars if I gave a number. However, I sent an inquiry for one I'm particularly interested in. I'll update when I find out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> They will probably sell at $150, if not, everyone has their own limit on price. I've read posts from guys that have been looking for one for 3 months, 6 months, a year or more.
> 
> I suppose I could say the same for a CW in the four digit price range. Geez, until last year, I had never even heard of that company. Maybe its the name, every time I hear it, a thin minimalist DW on a red, white and blue NATO pops into my head.


Good point. I might throw a $175 bid out there. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

RyanD said:


> I used to own this watch. It's really nice for this price. Real carbon fiber dial.


I remember! 😉

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## priga (Aug 3, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> In regards to the latest round of CW "oversells"; I know I'm going to catch holy hell for this, but so be it. What is up with this continued sense of entitlement? WHY should they honor the 50% off?


There is a growing culture of entitlement. If an online shop can't fulfill my order for a luxury item (especially one I wasn't already shopping for, but decided to pick up because they are having a clearance sale).. can't say I'm anything more than mildly dissapointed.

I bought stuff mail order all the time as a kid and until recently, the standard was 6 weeks shipping time. Today, if someone doesn't get a trackable code allowing them to e-stalk their package and if it doesn't appear within a week from across the globe to their doorstep (usually with FREE shipping!) they flip out.

Travel around the world a bit, and you'll have a much different perspective on attachment and desires. The bottom line is whining about a missed opportunity for a discount on a luxury item doesn't do anything except make the person look bad. People here will either think you are an entitled brat or that CW is an oppressive company in need of regime change, but nothing changes either way. CW has a far better ordering system than Perpetual Watches of Hong Kong for example. I'd rather they reinvest their profits into hiring a graphic artist to make a better logo than web software that tracks inventory immediately instead of daily, but that's their choice, not mine.

You know who else has bad software? WUS. It took me several tries to post this and inserting images is difficult, plus people are always complaining about mobile Tapatalk viewing. But instead of complain about it I enjoy and love this site.

Oh and super OT but the United flight fiasco that people are discussing here was not a case of overbooking; it was a case of United wanting to prioritize 4 of its employees on a flight that passengers had booked tickets on. Guys, if you get a deal, congrats. If not, there will be more. CW does regular 50% off sales.

Ebay has the Orient Rainbow Disc watch for $150 shipped from Japan. 
It's free shipping so you must be patient, but like I said, FREE.
This is a really fun watch. I have a soft spot for Orient, as that was my first auto, and their movement seems to start up with the least effort of any of my Swiss ETAs, Seikos or Miyotas.
Getting an in house movement for this price is pretty amazing. The bracelet is not stellar, but I haven't replaced it yet. It's a very creative, unique watch.
ORIENT SER0200EW0 WV0761ER Men's Automatic Wrist watch Made in Japan Free/S NEW | eBay
Review here: 
ORIENT FER0200DW0 Rainbow Disk Automatic Watch - watchuseek.com

I'll continue the arduous task of entering my credit card number on a keyboard in hopes I get a half off Trident as many times as I have to


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> Relish the thought that I've bought three, all three kept wildly screwed up time, and all three returns were a nightmare.


Sorry to hear that. Doesn't CW have a 60 day no hassle return policy, or does reality fall short of that?


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> $753.26 seems like a really decent price at VIPOUTLET for this Oris Aquis. Supposedly "Brand New" and with free shipping both ways if it's not up to snuff: https://vipoutlet.com/product/oris-0742632eb-aquis-date-wrist-watch-for-men/





audio.bill said:


> That is a great price if it is actually brand new. I've never dealt with VIP Outlet, but would question their stated "Brand New" condition since on the same page it claims that they're confident in their refurbishment and only provide a 90 day warranty. Other grey market dealers typically provide their own two year warranty on new watches. Buyer beware would definitely apply on this to me, and I suspect their definition of new may actually be a store display model. Also you may want to be aware that the orange ring around the outer edge of the dial are actually on the underside of the crystal and not on the dial itself. You can see this if you look at the enlarged image and notice at the bottom how the markings appear to be over the dial markers due to parallax. Hope this helps, Oris makes fine watches which I'm personally a fan of!


I had no issues dealing with the store (customer service available both phone or online chat). Long story short I purchased two ORIS from them last month, honestly I have no idea why they were getting the flaks from the other sites. Like dumberdrummer mentioned, their return policy is legit and Sergio is a joy to work with. One thing tho, their labeling system is not very accurate (I guess they are not really a watch store) so be patience and you might get rewarded. As far as display model goes both of my watches arrived with all tags, plastics and manuals minus the warranty cards so I couldn't tell the difference between that and the watches from other GM places.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mleok said:


> Sorry to hear that. Doesn't CW have a 60 day no hassle return policy, or does reality fall short of that?


Everyone has their own experiences, but I'm on CW #5

3 have been returned unused as part of 60/60 guarantee
1 sold privately
1 currently headed back to them for repair/replacement due to a bracelet problem and movement timing.

All except #5 kept time +/- 5 sec per day. #5 is out by a lot more.

All returns have been smooth but slow (20+ days to get refunded).

I dont expect my current situation to have an unhappy resolution.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> Specifically, they offered, you accepted the offer, and then sent them your money.


Just a correction to this. In contract law, generally the "offer" is made by the buyer (e.g. I want to buy this item at your advertised price) and the "acceptance" is then made, or not, by the seller.


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster Tough Solar Triple Sensor Watch | eBay

Casio G-Shock GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster for $156.99 from eBay seller "watcheshalfprice". Price too good to be true? Any experience with this seller? I'm tempted.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

buster71 said:


> Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster Tough Solar Triple Sensor Watch | eBay
> 
> Casio G-Shock GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster for $156.99 from eBay seller "watcheshalfprice". Price too good to be true? Any experience with this seller? I'm tempted.


I believe several people have bought from them before. I don't recall any issues mentioned.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Squale_1521_026_A_Professional_Dive_Watch_p/snd259.htm

SCRATCH AND DENT - SQUALE 500 METER PROFESSIONAL SWISS AUTOMATIC DIVE WATCH WITH SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL #1521-026-A

*This is a scratch and dent Squale 1521-026/A 500 meter professional diving watch. The movement was repaired. Like new condition. No tag or sticker.*

USD697


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Disneydave said:


> ^^ just a heads up, $150 is the opening bid. $250 is the buy it now. Seems like a rip?


Yeah, for $250 it better come with 4 more Timex watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

buster71 said:


> Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster Tough Solar Triple Sensor Watch | eBay
> 
> Casio G-Shock GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster for $156.99 from eBay seller "watcheshalfprice". Price too good to be true? Any experience with this seller? I'm tempted.


If that is legit, then wow I would be seriously tempted, as that is about $100 cheaper than I last saw it on Amazon or anywhere else really to be frank..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Last June I bought a Bulova from that seller & had no problem with it or with them.The price was lower than I'd ever seen.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

buster71 said:


> Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster Tough Solar Triple Sensor Watch | eBay
> 
> Casio G-Shock GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster for $156.99 from eBay seller "watcheshalfprice". Price too good to be true? Any experience with this seller? I'm tempted.


I have bought from them twice with no issues at all. I'd buy from them with no worries


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I think it's fair to say that watcheshalfprice is a thread favourite.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

papa_E said:


> Oh boy. Here we go again...
> 
> Anyway, Topper is offering special pricing on GS. You have to call or email them for their special price. Believe they're clearing out old Seiko-GS models for the new GS models.
> 
> ...


hmm can you pm me the price on the sbgx061.


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

eljay said:


> I think it's fair to say that watcheshalfprice is a thread favourite.


Awesome, I might give the Gulfmaster a go.

Honestly, I skip over most of the "eBay" posts in the thread so I never noticed if this seller has been mentioned.

Thanks!


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

*Orient Automatic FEZ08001B Men's Watch*

Model: FEZ08001B

$161 at Creation Watches watch of the day. Seems like a good deal on that Orient with a power reserve and a sapphire crystal.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Great prices on Grovana watches at ToM. The moon phase is $89.99.
Automatic diver is $360.
Chronograph 7750 diver is $580.


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

I agree about the turtle, and will follow you lead on the Samurai. Thanks.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Just got an email for Cosmonauts day in Russia? 30% off today only. Not sure how much a great deal these are but 30% off is better then a Rusty knife vasectomy https://meranom.com/ru/amphibian-se/650se/


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Got an email from Wera at CWard today that they oversold the COSC C60 by 31 units. I'm not going to lie I'm a little upset by the lack of inventory control. That's something I expect from Joma not from CWard.


This happened to me before. They let me pick another color version at the same discounted price. Ask them to do the same for you if you are interested in something else. -- I just read the entire thread - after posting this - I realize they offered 25% on any watch.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> In regards to the latest round of CW "oversells"; I know I'm going to catch holy hell for this, but so be it. What is up with this continued sense of entitlement? WHY should they honor the 50% off on (what I'm assuming others feel should be) ANY other watch purchase? They were clearing out old stock at 50% and oversold some. Period. I feel that CW proactively offering 25% off any other purchase is quite a nice gesture of goodwill; when by all rights, they didn't need to do anything. And then further reading about others emailing CW and TELLING them that they should honor this or that....WTF? Why not try politely ASKING them for an additional concession (if you really felt that need to), rather than BARKING at them what you feel they should be doing. Were it my company, I would tell those to go pound salt who were making these demands after I offered to try and help make it right. (Drops mic and steps down from soapbox).


The customer is always right. All of their watches are marked up beyond 100% - its obvious - they have the room/margin to make the customer happy - still make a profit and keep the customer. i.e. the deals which were honored by Ashford on black friday, etc. after the coupon mix-up


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Just got an email for Cosmonauts day in Russia? 30% off today only. Not sure how much a great deal these are but 30% off is better then a Rusty knife vasectomy https://meranom.com/ru/amphibian-se/650se/


I bought the Gray one. Not my first Russian; but, my first Amphibian. Looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Just got an email for Cosmonauts day in Russia? 30% off today only. Not sure how much a great deal these are but 30% off is better then a Rusty knife vasectomy https://meranom.com/ru/amphibian-se/650se/


Best pricing in rubles, and don't forget coupon code wus2015

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

mleok said:


> Sorry to hear that. Doesn't CW have a 60 day no hassle return policy, or does reality fall short of that?


It's a hassle just to have repeated fails, but the return shipping has been the real headache. The last one I eventually had to file a PP claim to get them to send a paid label with the insurance liability on them. I cannot insure a watch over $600 to the UK. Nor can anyone else from the US unless you have a business with a 3rd-party insurance provider.

If the watches always worked, it would be one thing. But they don't, and that's where the hassle begins.

Not to bag on CW, but the in-house 5-day auto is the most problematic movement I've ever owned. Not one has worked correctly. But I write it off as horrible luck for the sake of it trashing good people with good products.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

mleok said:


> Sorry to hear that. Doesn't CW have a 60 day no hassle return policy, or does reality fall short of that?


After purchasing two CW 5 day chronometers during their half off sale, I decided to return one within the 60 return day period. Since I'm in the US return shipping cost was expensive, but they processed the return within one day of receiving it back and issued me a full refund for the original purchase price plus my return shipping cost. There was absolutely nothing wrong with the watch, I simply decided to keep the one I liked most and returned the other. You can't ask for more than that in my book, pretty amazing that they covered international shipping both ways!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

audio.bill said:


> After purchasing two CW 5 day chronometers during their half off sale, I decided to return one within the 60 return day period. Since I'm in the US return shipping cost was expensive, but they processed the return within one day of receiving it back and issued me a full refund for the original purchase price plus my return shipping cost. There was absolutely nothing wrong with the watch, I simply decided to keep the one I liked most and returned the other. You can't ask for more than that in my book, pretty amazing that they covered international shipping both ways!


Are you aware that your watch was not really insured and that it would have been your problem if it was lost or destroyed?

It's all great service as long as the watch gets there. It's if the watch does not get there that the nightmare would begin.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

heavyjumbo said:


> The customer is always right. All of their watches are marked up beyond 100% - its obvious - they have the room/margin to make the customer happy - still make a profit and keep the customer. i.e. the deals which were honored by Ashford on black friday, etc. after the coupon mix-up


Not taking sides here, but bear in mind 100% markup = 50% discount, price-wise. Eg - $100 marked up 100% is $200. $200 marked down 50% is also $100.


----------



## TRANCE (Mar 2, 2017)

Well, just ordered my first CW, my favorite color is green and I could not resist, yet it is not often I like green on watches. Hopefully I'm impressed by this, then I may consider the pricier CW's in future.


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

surprised no one posted this one yet:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-ambassador-automatic-chronograph-watch

Victorinox automatic chronograph for just 400$


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Exer said:


> surprised no one posted this one yet:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-ambassador-automatic-chronograph-watch
> 
> Victorinox automatic chronograph for just 400$


The black dial was recently $320 on amazon lightning deal.

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

buster71 said:


> Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster Tough Solar Triple Sensor Watch | eBay
> 
> Casio G-Shock GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster for $156.99 from eBay seller "watcheshalfprice". Price too good to be true? Any experience with this seller? I'm tempted.


Thanks for the link. I've been looking at the Gulfmaster GWN1000's and this deal just pushed me over the edge! Great price and this is listed as new (not a refurb).

They're located in Houston, TX. I've purchased three watches from them in the past; two refurb's and one new. One of the refurbished watches I received wouldn't keep proper time and they sent a return label and promptly issued a refund. The other two watches were flawless. They ship quickly, have good prices and stand behind their products.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

For those in the UK (or EU for that matter), pair of Timex Expeditions for sale - both models discontinued & hard to find:

£123.24
Timex Mens Grey Brown Expedition Military Chrono Watch T49895
















£86.24
Timex Mens Green Expedition Chronograph Watch T49823


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

cuevobat said:


> I bought the Gray one. Not my first Russian; but, my first Amphibian. Looking forward to checking it out.


That's a good price and it also comes with free ship.

BTW these SE models are better finished, particularly in the dial area, compared with the standard ones.

So you do get what you pay for (as well as the GMT).


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

What's going on here!!!!

Has everyone's phone broken. 

I went through about the last ten pages and found about five pics in total. You don't expect me to actually read things do you??

MODERATOR - Please put a sticky at the top indicating it's not real if there is no photo!!


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Great prices on Grovana watches at ToM. The moon phase is $89.99.
> Automatic diver is $360.
> Chronograph 7750 diver is $580.


That's a very attractive watch.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

buster71 said:


> Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster Tough Solar Triple Sensor Watch | eBay
> 
> Casio G-Shock GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster for $156.99 from eBay seller "watcheshalfprice". Price too good to be true? Any experience with this seller? I'm tempted.


Black resin version with negative display for $174 from the same seller - Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000C-1A Gulfmaster Atomic Tough Solar Resin Watch | eBay

Cheapest I'm seeing is $328 at amazon with Prime. I'm not a fan of negative displays but with the high contrast analog hands it can work. WUS review from 2015: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/why-gwn-1000c-1698530.html


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Ordered, just got the email, love the gray dial with mesh bracelet. cheers!



Ojibway Bob said:


> Just got an email for Cosmonauts day in Russia? 30% off today only. Not sure how much a great deal these are but 30% off is better then a Rusty knife vasectomy https://meranom.com/ru/amphibian-se/650se/


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Vwatch said:


> Ordered, just got the email, love the gray dial with mesh bracelet. cheers!


What site are these on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

https://meranom.com/ru/amphibian-se/650se/

literally 1 post above yours lol. but ther ya go


hamsterdams said:


> What site are these on?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Ojibway Bob said:


> https://meranom.com/ru/amphibian-se/650se/
> 
> literally 1 post above yours lol. but ther ya go


I kept trying to look but I couldn't see link.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

CWard holding strong at 25% off. Do I take the bait or just let it pass?


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Great prices on Grovana watches at ToM. The moon phase is $89.99.
> Automatic diver is $360.
> Chronograph 7750 diver is $580.


I bought this watch out of curiosity, and fell in love with it. It is really nice for a sub-$100 purchase.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

tonypisa said:


> Thanks. I was a bit taken in by the "limited edition" hype. Amazon has them for over $600! PS Is it worth the 412?


I paid a little less than 412 and am quite happy - its a great watch, and I actually like it more than I expected to. I'm sure prices will drop with time, but as someone else pointed out, if it is from an AD, $412 is a pretty decent price.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> CWard holding strong at 25% off. Do I take the bait or just let it pass?


I'd let it go unless there is one you've been after. 25% off a cw isn't rare.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> CWard holding strong at 25% off. Do I take the bait or just let it pass?


Imo offering %25 off is a very generous gesture on their part so if there is another watch you really want you should do it. However if you where just trying to get in on a "deal" then you should probably pass as when you get the watch you will likely only think about "what could have been" and feel you spent too much.

Even Amazon who is known for some of the best CS around would not do anything like this for you. When they have price mistakes or have to cancel orders you MIGHT get a $10 gc or a couple months added to your prime membership.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Just got an email for Cosmonauts day in Russia? 30% off today only. Not sure how much a great deal these are but 30% off is better then a Rusty knife vasectomy https://meranom.com/ru/amphibian-se/650se/


Or any vasectomy, really.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> Imo offering %25 off is a very generous gesture on their part so if there is another watch you really want you should do it. However if you where just trying to get in on a "deal" then you should probably pass as when you get the watch you will likely only think about "what could have been" and feel you spent too much.
> 
> Even Amazon who is known for some of the best CS around would not do anything like this for you. When they have price mistakes or have to cancel orders you MIGHT get a $10 gc or a couple months added to your prime membership.


Bah, they'll be selling 1/2 of those watches for 50% off within the next two months.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

tanksndudes said:


> Or any vasectomy, really.


Haha I had 1 and enjoy telling the story of it. Good times.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> In regards to the latest round of CW "oversells"; I know I'm going to catch holy hell for this, but so be it. What is up with this continued sense of entitlement? WHY should they honor the 50% off on (what I'm assuming others feel should be) ANY other watch purchase? They were clearing out old stock at 50% and oversold some. Period. I feel that CW proactively offering 25% off any other purchase is quite a nice gesture of goodwill; when by all rights, they didn't need to do anything. And then further reading about others emailing CW and TELLING them that they should honor this or that....WTF? Why not try politely ASKING them for an additional concession (if you really felt that need to), rather than BARKING at them what you feel they should be doing. Were it my company, I would tell those to go pound salt who were making these demands after I offered to try and help make it right. (Drops mic and steps down from soapbox).


Stick to drumming.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Rogco said:


> Bah, they'll be selling 1/2 of those watches for 50% off within the next two months.


Yeah exactly. I'll just wait for the next sale. They have 50% off sales every other weekend it seems like.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> Stick to drumming.


Good idea, we should stick to what we do best. Which, in your case, means we'll continue to see posts from you demeaning and berating other forum members.


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

That is a really beautiful color (the Green Chr above) I am going to check it out on their site. Nice post


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Good idea, we should stick to what we do best. Which, in your case, means we'll continue to see posts from you demeaning and berating other forum members.


I don't do that. It's also completely ridiculous that you would accuse me of that when that was the ENTIRE CONTENT OF YOUR POST.

The nonsense and absurdity of what you said has been noted by many members. And you know it, that's why you are so defensive here.

Anything else you have to say you can take to PMs.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

I havent seen this on Jomashop for a while. Eterna KonTiki 4 hands.



















but there it is. What do you think for $599?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

jk1492 said:


> I havent seen this on Jomashop for a while. Eterna KonTiki 4 hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The price is certainly right. However, bear in mind that it "SHIPS IN 1 - 2 WEEKS", which, in Joma-speak, usually means that they don't have it in stock and you'll most likely be waiting for longer than 2 weeks before it ships (assuming it ships at all).


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Just got an email for Cosmonauts day in Russia? 30% off today only. Not sure how much a great deal these are but 30% off is better then a Rusty knife vasectomy https://meranom.com/ru/amphibian-se/650se/


If I weren't a member of WPAC, I would have one of these on the way to immediately. Cool, hardworking watch with 200m WR and in-house auto movement (and no date, so no worry about the lack of a quickset date!) GMT option (slaved GMT hand, but you can rotate the bezel for a second timezone), perfect size, neat styling, and decent stock straps and bracelets (the standard Amphibian bracelet is absolutely worthless, but the silicone and mesh are quite nice) all for less than $100.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Good idea, we should stick to what we do best. Which, in your case, means we'll continue to see posts from you demeaning and berating other forum members.


To quote from a similar case few days back, his posts are invisible to me. Though I cant understand why such behaviour is still tolerated.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Disneydave said:


> Not taking sides here, but bear in mind 100% markup = 50% discount, price-wise. Eg - $100 marked up 100% is $200. $200 marked down 50% is also $100.


Cward is very transparent about their pricing

https://www.christopherward.com/our-story

They have a 3X multiplier over cost, but that is to cover everything.

Here is another interesting article

http://luxurysociety.com/en/article...with-mike-france-co-founder-christopher-ward/

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Are you aware that your watch was not really insured and that it would have been your problem if it was lost or destroyed?
> 
> It's all great service as long as the watch gets there. It's if the watch does not get there that the nightmare would begin.


USPS international Priority Express can be insured.....at least that is what the postal worker at 3 different PO that i have shipped to CWard has indicated.....and what i paid for

https://www.usps.com/international/insurance-extra-services.htm

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Its a great watch, got it from gooro at 150$. Well worth even at that price
> 
> Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


Nice... just ordered one of these earlier today.... cant beat that price from Jomashop


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

buster71 said:


> Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster Tough Solar Triple Sensor Watch | eBay
> 
> Casio G-Shock GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster for $156.99 from eBay seller "watcheshalfprice". Price too good to be true? Any experience with this seller? I'm tempted.





eljay said:


> I think it's fair to say that watcheshalfprice is a thread favourite.





NRAchad said:


> Thanks for the link. I've been looking at the Gulfmaster GWN1000's and this deal just pushed me over the edge! Great price and this is listed as new (not a refurb).
> 
> They're located in Houston, TX. I've purchased three watches from them in the past; two refurb's and one new. One of the refurbished watches I received wouldn't keep proper time and they sent a return label and promptly issued a refund. The other two watches were flawless. They ship quickly, have good prices and stand behind their products.


Nice deal but why is there additional $13 sales tax? I've never seen sales tax added to the final price on ebay. Its almost $169 now. Bummer!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> USPS international Priority Express can be insured.....at least that is what the postal worker at 3 different PO that i have shipped to CWard has indicated.....and what i paid for
> 
> https://www.usps.com/international/insurance-extra-services.htm


Good luck collecting that insurance if it gets lost,

Great Britain and Northern Ireland | Postal Explorer



> Coins; banknotes; currency notes, including paper money; securities of any kind payable to bearer; traveler's checks; platinum, gold, and silver; precious stones; jewelry; *watches; and other valuable articles are prohibited in Priority Mail Express International shipments to Great Britain and Northern Ireland.*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> USPS international Priority Express can be insured.....at least that is what the postal worker at 3 different PO that i have shipped to CWard has indicated.....and what i paid for
> 
> https://www.usps.com/international/insurance-extra-services.htm
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The only possible way is GXG, but I've been unable to find the fine print stating such. Priority and Priority Express don't allow it.

http://pe.usps.com/text/imm/fh_014.htm

Let me guess. You shipped Priority Express?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Picked up my "Goo-Cine". Very nice presentation box etc. Excellent crown action,especially the audible click when changing the "DAY" setting.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> The price is certainly right. However, bear in mind that it "SHIPS IN 1 - 2 WEEKS", which, in Joma-speak, usually means that they don't have it in stock and you'll most likely be waiting for longer than 2 weeks before it ships (assuming it ships at all).


I'm fine waiting a few weeks. I've been looking for a KonTiki for about a year, and this is the first time a decent model has been even on their website (or any other website). So they don't typically say "1 to 2 weeks" - they normally don't have it available at all. Interesting. If it takes longer than 5-6 weeks, I'd hope they give you a refund and cancel the order?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Imo offering %25 off is a very generous gesture on their part so if there is another watch you really want you should do it. However if you where just trying to get in on a "deal" then you should probably pass as when you get the watch you will likely only think about "what could have been" and feel you spent too much.
> 
> Even Amazon who is known for some of the best CS around would not do anything like this for you....


A bunch of guys with ~ $80 Eterna Pulsometers have a different opinion on that matter.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> The only possible way is GXG, but I've been unable to find the fine print stating such. Priority and Priority Express don't allow it.
> 
> http://pe.usps.com/text/imm/fh_014.htm
> 
> ...


I stand corrected......or i guess the postal workers do. Yes i shipped P Express. Now i need to hover over my tracking info daily...crud.

It was $78 to ship with Priority Express and $120 + insurance GXG. I thought i was saving cward a few bucks by choosing the cheaper option. In reality I might be putting my self at risk.

Thanks for the info!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Ke0bfy said:


> Nice... just ordered one of these earlier today.... cant beat that price from Jomashop


Funny enough, I got mine from joma today and it's warranty card had the gooroo's stamp.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> I stand corrected......or i guess the postal workers do. Yes i shipped P Express. Now i need to hover over my tracking info daily...crud.
> 
> It was $78 to ship with Priority Express and $120 + insurance GXG. I thought i was saving cward a few bucks by choosing the cheaper option. In reality I might be putting my self at risk.
> 
> ...


It's not CW's fault. Shipping just sucks. So many politicized rules that people have to know. CW just hasn't had to think through it all.

I think they have a plan in the works to deal with this, but I don't want to be quoted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Its a great watch, got it from gooro at 150$. Well worth even at that price
> 
> Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


I would appreciate if you could share some more pictures im right on the fence. Just wanted to see few more live shots before pulling the trigger. Thanks a lot.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

cfcfan81 said:


> Funny enough, I got mine from joma today and it's warranty card had the gooroo's stamp.


Wow that is funny indeed. Interesting.

Anybody else?

Did Joma make a "best offer" on a boat load of Glycines from Gooroo and flip them? Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

jk1492 said:


> I'm fine waiting a few weeks. I've been looking for a KonTiki for about a year, and this is the first time a decent model has been even on their website (or any other website). So they don't typically say "1 to 2 weeks" - they normally don't have it available at all. Interesting. If it takes longer than 5-6 weeks, I'd hope they give you a refund and cancel the order?


If you click on a few different items, you'll see that some are indeed "In Stock". I've purchased from Joma on multiple occasions without incident. "In Stock" items I've usually received within about a week (and I'm on the West Coast). Last year, I did purchase a KonTiki 4 Hands (steel bracelet model) that was categorized as "SHIPS IN 1 - 2 WEEKS". After waiting about 6 weeks, I finally gave up (I think another purchase elsewhere piqued my interest more); so I requested and was granted a refund without any hassle.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> A bunch of guys with ~ $80 Eterna Pulsometers have a different opinion on that matter.


Very different situation. Those watches where not sold by Amazon and we do not know who took the hit on that mistake. I believe the seller took the hit. I also believe the orders "slipped" through. When Amazon catches a PM they cancel and say sorry. Not much else.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Same story and same watch for me from joma last year. I gave up as well after 6 weeks, 4 of which i was told "its coming in at the end of this week" when i called CS to inquire about it.

No hassle refund.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Not sure there's much here we don't already know about the current gray market...

Gray market has become a necessary evil for luxury watchmakers


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I love to enable. Please post a wrist shot when you get it.


Hamilton GMT arrived today. I'm very happy with my last two Hamilton purchases (both from Ashford).

Pic's here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/inco...t-mail-part-5-a-1246922-797.html#post40712442


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Maxy said:


> Nice deal but why is there additional $13 sales tax? I've never seen sales tax added to the final price on ebay. Its almost $169 now. Bummer!


My guess is because you're both based in Tx?


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

studiompd said:


> My guess is because you're both based in Tx?


Damn... true.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> I would appreciate if you could share some more pictures im right on the fence. Just wanted to see few more live shots before pulling the trigger. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Its my brother's watch, he took some photos for me. Quality isn't the best. Hope it helps. I wore the watch, it is very nice if you like the color combo, quality is there, great specs, great strap, id buy this nato strap for $30





































Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Its my brother's watch, he took some photos for me. Quality isn't the best. Hope it helps. I wore the watch, it is very nice if you like the color combo, quality is there, great specs, great strap, id buy this nato strap for $30
> 
> Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


Idk, that shade of red on the 6,9,12 is kind of off putting for me. Otherwise, it's a very nice watch.


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks to the enabler who got me onto the orange monster at pass the watch!

It arrived yesterday, the perfect everyday jeans 'n' hoodie watch!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Keefy said:


> Thanks to the enabler who got me onto the orange monster at pass the watch!
> 
> It arrived yesterday, the perfect everyday jeans 'n' hoodie watch!


You are welcome! 
Hope you love it as much as I do.
Enjoy!










Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

"Idk, that shade of red on the 6,9,12 is kind of off putting for me. Otherwise, it's a very nice watch."

For some reason the red on the dial does not look the same as the red on the bezel in pictures, but it really is the same color. I posted about my chrono version I got from Gooroo last week for $120. I absolutely love the watch, and I needed a 'stealth' pvd for my collection. For $109, to me, it's a no-brainer. I'm always a day late and $10 too much, but I am still very happy with the price I paid.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Its my brother's watch, he took some photos for me. Quality isn't the best. Hope it helps. I wore the watch, it is very nice if you like the color combo, quality is there, great specs, great strap, id buy this nato strap for $30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the strap 20 or 22 mm ?


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

google photo


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

22mm i believe


Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ For all the guys with the $100 Glycine can you comment on the Lume? is it any use at all? Lume Shot?


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Same story and same watch for me from joma last year. I gave up as well after 6 weeks, 4 of which i was told "its coming in at the end of this week" when i called CS to inquire about it.
> 
> No hassle refund.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


ok. good intel. I'll see what happens, but I'm happy waiting up to 8-ish weeks. I'll give you guys an update in a few weeks. I've sold one and returned one, so feel like its ok to put a tester out for one I've been looking for ....


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Sean779 said:


> View attachment 11492066
> 
> 
> google photo


Lucky person. Mine resets to 11:59. At least i bought it as a beater during yardwork and mowing the lawn.


----------



## tuannaff (Aug 23, 2016)

eljay said:


> I think it's fair to say that watcheshalfprice is a thread favourite.


i've never seen anything in store. sometime people post direct link to a product of that store, then i can see. Otherwise if i come straight to http://stores.ebay.com/WATCHES-HALF-PRICE
then always 0 items. Tried both logined and as guest. Any idea?


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Lume on the red/black Glycine is terrible. The hands are about all that glow at all. But look how great it looks on a 22mm Bond NATO...


----------



## bwvan (Dec 20, 2016)

Catalyzt said:


> Go for it, hamster! The rally thing gives it personality, I think. I asked my wife and her best friend if they thought it was too informal for a black tie event and they both said, "no."
> 
> I know we're drifting off topic here, but post back in a day or so and let us know how the accuracy is. Mine is insanely accurate; I just can't believe how solid these are at this price point. And you definitely got the best deal... under $500, yow.
> 
> I like the other 38 Hammy Khaki Field Chrono with the telemeter on the bracelet as well. The guy who sold me the watch in the picture-- mint, he'd worn it once-- got that one for $500 from Ashford, too, and was wearing it when he sold me this one. The thing is, the case is SO small that it almost doesn't look quite right with a bracelet, IMHO. 20mm almost dwarfs the case. And though I like the red-tipped second hand, I really probably wouldn't use the telemeter, and I do sometimes use the tachy. They're both stunning, understated pieces in different ways.


Good sir, I do not mean to insult your wife or her friend, but that band is not really appropriate for a black tie event unless you happened to have starred in a "Fast and Furious" movie.


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

I got my Clearance LBX Reactor Gryphon today. I bought this because it was so ugly I had to have it. The strap that came on it was one of the ugliest i'd ever seen, which is a shame because it may have been the most comfy i've ever worn. I put the Glycine nato from my stealth combat on it and i think it looks good. The watch is super comfortable and really decent quality.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

cfcfan81 said:


> Lucky person. Mine resets to 11:59. At least i bought it as a beater during yardwork and mowing the lawn.


If it's a quartz chronograph, you should be able to adjust where the chronograph resets to. Usually, you pull the crown to the adjustment position and press the chronograph pushers to change the zeroing.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The $30 watch box arrived. The shipping box was so large and heavy that I couldn't believe there was only one watch box inside. The watch box weighs 15 pounds. It would cost $37 by USPS to ship it back to them. How the hell???

Both of these watches are 45mm for scale. Plenty of room in the drawer for large watches.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Both of these watches are 45mm for scale. Plenty of room in the drawer for large watches.


Wow, it makes the 45mm watches look tiny in comparison.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

RyanD said:


> The $30 watch box arrived. The shipping box was so large and heavy that I couldn't believe there was only one watch box inside. The watch box weighs 15 pounds. It would cost $37 by USPS to ship it back to them. How the hell???
> 
> Both of these watches are 45mm for scale. Plenty of room in the drawer for large watches.


But inquiring minds want to know, will it fit your collection?


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm super late in posting about this watch, but this strap arrived from Martu today, and it's changed how I feel about the whole thing. First off, this deal from Evine was posted on this thread back on January 21st for $420 plus CS. Honestly, I've kinda hated this Fortis since day one. The bracelet had hollow end links, which made it feel cheap to me (especially for $2k+msrp watch), and the lugs have zero curvature, which made fit, and strap coordination, kinda rough. But it did have some things that I wanted to love, namely, the bright color, unique flieger interpretation, comfortable size for my wrist (40mm), and excellent Swiss build quality. So I held out hope that I'd be able to mate it to strap that would redeem it for me, and that redemption came today all the way from Chile. The gray distressed feel of the leather really tones it down to where I can wear it, and the orange stitching ties into the dial nicely, and the combo soaks up the eye like a sponge. Now I just love it! Thanks, yet again, for all the people who make this thread awesome.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cfcfan81 said:


> But inquiring minds want to know, will it fit your collection?


Barely, but I have a few more on the way.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

tuannaff said:


> i've never seen anything in store. sometime people post direct link to a product of that store, then i can see. Otherwise if i come straight to http://stores.ebay.com/WATCHES-HALF-PRICE
> then always 0 items. Tried both logined and as guest. Any idea?


Wrong store. There's no dashes. =) http://stores.ebay.com/watcheshalfprice


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Wiggy999 said:


> Picked up my "Goo-Cine". Very nice presentation box etc. Excellent crown action,especially the audible click when changing the "DAY" setting.
> 
> View attachment 11489394


Nice! Been eyeing that guy up. Mind sending me a note with what she accepted?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Would someone please post the link for that watch box, it's difficult to find one that watches 42+ actually fit into with room to spare
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Canyon55 said:


> Would someone please post the link for that watch box, it's difficult to find one that watches 42+ actually fit into with room to spare
> Thank you in advance.


Post #5916.

https://www.amazon.com/SkyMall-Collection-176888WB8-Finished-Cabinet/dp/B01634YTD0#customerReviews

Edit - Dimensions: 20"W x 12"L x 6"H / window 17-⅞"W x 9-⅝"L

It's almost 2 feet wide?!? This looks really nice, but I think I'll stick with multiple, small boxes (the Ohuhu ones aren't bad).


----------



## tuannaff (Aug 23, 2016)

Disneydave said:


> Wrong store. There's no dashes. =) http://stores.ebay.com/watcheshalfprice


thanks. Don't know where i got that dashed one, but the original one also same problem.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

tuannaff said:


> thanks. Don't know where i got that dashed one, but the original one also same problem.


Weird. Are you in the US? Maybe the store doesn't ship to your location so it's shows nothing? Mine def shows a bunch of stuff. :/


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

Disneydave said:


> Post #5916.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SkyMall-Collection-176888WB8-Finished-Cabinet/dp/B01634YTD0#customerReviews
> 
> ...


Here is a 20 capacity box that is less than a foot wide and holds 44mm watches comfortably. I have a couple 46mm squeezed in as well. The cushions hold bracelets sized for my 7 inch wrist in the closed position near perfectly.

http://a.co/ihlomPv


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> While browsing the Certified Watch Store for other watches came up on some REALLY nice Tissot auto watch deals. Both watches below have the ETA 2836 movement and are priced as low as I have ever seen them sale for.
> 
> First up is the *Tissot PR 516 Automatic Heritage watch (T0714303603100)* selling for *$233.99* ($226.97 after 3% Befrugal cashback).
> Other sites have it listed for over $300+
> ...


THANKS! I snagged the Tissot 516 Heritage Seastar for $228. It just arrived today and is a beauty with a 28,000 bpm movement, my first mechanical Swiss watch.


----------



## tuannaff (Aug 23, 2016)

Disneydave said:


> Weird. Are you in the US? Maybe the store doesn't ship to your location so it's shows nothing? Mine def shows a bunch of stuff. :/


I'm in Asia. I thought about that region blocking too, but haven't find any option too seen full regardless region thing yet. Silly thing is that if you send me a direct link for particular item from that same shop, then i can see it just fine


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

First I've seen of these is today. Your local Target seems to sell them for $19.99

Not really a sale if they're for sale in only physical retailer though. 
Men's Casio F91WM-9A Digital Watch - Black and Gold
Target : Expect More. Pay Less.

Anyhow:
It's one dollar cheaper at Jet/Walmart (longer shipping, can't stop by at your local)
https://jet.com/product/detail/156f...778944_pla-322827945084:na:na:na:2&code=PLA15

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Me...46066&wl11=online&wl12=55605359&wl13=&veh=sem

Also, check out the Casio deals forum for those interested!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/hey-i-spotted-casio-deal-here-3590274.html

$17 w/ this ebay seller but first I've heard of 'em
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-F91WM...421990?hash=item2124544026:g:EY4AAOSwB-1Yo41b


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

I have seen a lot of interest in this thread for a traveling watch case and this case @ Amazon really seems to be perfect.

SONGMICS 8 Slots Zippered Watch Box Traveler's Black Watch Storage Case Organizer UJWB50B

*$15.99*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> I have seen a lot of interest in this thread for a traveling watch case and this case @ Amazon really seems to be perfect.
> 
> SONGMICS 8 Slots Zippered Watch Box Traveler's Black Watch Storage Case Organizer UJWB50B
> 
> ...


If it's this Songmics one https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00NHNAKSO/ref=ya_aw_od_pi?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I've had one since 2015 and it has held up quite nicely. Very happy with mine.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

c0bra said:


> Here is a 20 capacity box that is less than a foot wide and holds 44mm watches comfortably. I have a couple 46mm squeezed in as well. The cushions hold bracelets sized for my 7 inch wrist in the closed position near perfectly.
> 
> http://a.co/ihlomPv


I just got that one. I am happy with it, but watches don't clear in the drawer. I don't mind that because I took out the dividers so I could fit more watches. Thankfully the dividers come out nicely, leaving a smooth inner surface.

With the dividers out I can fit at least 25 in, maybe more. I need that space, thanks to you guys!!


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

How is Watchgooroo at matching Joma? Glycine F104 is $375 at Joma, $599 at Gooroo. My offer of 350 was auto-rejected by Gooroo and they're off for the Passover so not sure when they'll be responding to my message. Might end up pulling the trigger on the Joma one if I don't hear back soon.


----------



## Magister Vigilate (Apr 4, 2017)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> How is Watchgooroo at matching Joma? Glycine F104 is $375 at Joma, $599 at Gooroo. My offer of 350 was auto-rejected by Gooroo and they're off for the Passover so not sure when they'll be responding to my message. Might end up pulling the trigger on the Joma one if I don't hear back soon.


I bought it from Jomashop for $355 last week using a coupon for $20 off ("JOMAWC20). I had tried WatchGooroo but they couldn't beat it at the time. Just checked and coupon still works!


----------



## Magister Vigilate (Apr 4, 2017)

I don't have "edit" rights yet .... should be "*JOMAWC20*". (No quote marks obviously.)


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Magister Vigilate said:


> I bought it from Jomashop for $355 last week using a coupon for $20 off ("JOMAWC20). I had tried WatchGooroo but they couldn't beat it at the time. Just checked and coupon still works!


Joma sourced from Gooroo?
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=40715114


----------



## Magister Vigilate (Apr 4, 2017)

Ticonderoga said:


> I have seen a lot of interest in this thread for a traveling watch case and this case @ Amazon really seems to be perfect.
> 
> SONGMICS 8 Slots Zippered Watch Box Traveler's Black Watch Storage Case Organizer UJWB50B
> 
> ...


Exactly what I'm looking for! Looks like it was on sale recently (4/2 & 4/9) with a price drop to $9.74 each time. Added to my "alerts" so notified when drops again. THANKS for the heads-up on this!


----------



## Magister Vigilate (Apr 4, 2017)

dumpweed said:


> Joma sourced from Gooroo?
> Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #6 (2017) - Page 617


Interesting! I get two watches (Glycine) today from Jomashop. Wonder if I'll have it stamped same way.


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

swank said:


> I just got that one. I am happy with it, but watches don't clear in the drawer. I don't mind that because I took out the dividers so I could fit more watches. Thankfully the dividers come out nicely, leaving a smooth inner surface.
> 
> With the dividers out I can fit at least 25 in, maybe more. I need that space, thanks to you guys!!


FWIW, my drawer has no clearance issues. I even have a 50mm x 15mm tall purchase hidden down below with a few mm to spare, though the bracelet fits near perfect around the cushion. YMMV.

Good tip on taking out the dividers, I'm almost out of slots!


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Any codes for Creationwatch or skywatch.sg ?? 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

tuannaff said:


> I'm in Asia. I thought about that region blocking too, but haven't find any option too seen full regardless region thing yet. Silly thing is that if you send me a direct link for particular item from that same shop, then i can see it just fine


Just run through a proxy that routes you to a US-based IP. You might need to also use an incognito instance in your browser if eBay uses cookies for your location. There might be another solution, but I'm not familiar with eBay's settings enough to know if there's a diff fix.

Tho this won't help if they don't ship to Asia unfortunately. But there are plenty of people who have US mail forwarders that could probable help if one of the prices was worth going through the hassle.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Magister Vigilate said:


> I bought it from Jomashop for $355 last week using a coupon for $20 off ("JOMAWC20). I had tried WatchGooroo but they couldn't beat it at the time. Just checked and coupon still works!


I forgot to mention that I have a $20 off as well. I went ahead and ordered it. If they can't beat it for you I don't think they can for me haha.

Cheers


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This is box that I ordered from Ebay for $29.95 shipped. BTW, it really is a Skymall item. It came double boxed. Amazing value.

Cherry Wood Jewelry Box + Watch Organizer + Displays Watches Jewelry + Glass Top | eBay


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

RyanD said:


> This is box that I ordered from Ebay for $29.95 shipped. BTW, it really is a Skymall item. It came double boxed. Amazing value.
> 
> Cherry Wood Jewelry Box + Watch Organizer + Displays Watches Jewelry + Glass Top | eBay


It looks very tempting! Are you satisfied with this box? What can you say about overall build quality (furniture, outer, inner)? I wonder if this a real wood or something synthetic. I'll be very grateful if you give more detailed review. Thanks!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

right_hook said:


> It looks very tempting! Are you satisfied with this box? What can you say about overall build quality (furniture, outer, inner)? I wonder if this a real wood or something synthetic. I'll be very grateful if you give more detailed review. Thanks!


It weighs 15 pounds, so I'm guessing that it's wood. The cushions are quite nice. Buy one!


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

RyanD said:


> It weighs 15 pounds, so I'm guessing that it's wood. The cushions are quite nice. Buy one!


The engineered, wood-like materials are often heavier than the real things with the exception of some dense exotics.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Dante231 said:


> The engineered, wood-like materials are often heavier than the real things with the exception of some dense exotics.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yep. Glue all through the fiber makes it ridiculously heavy.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Dante231 said:


> The engineered, wood-like materials are often heavier than the real things with the exception of some dense exotics.


It could be MDF or something like that. It's so heavily coated that it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Magister Vigilate (Apr 4, 2017)

Magister Vigilate said:


> Interesting! I get two watches (Glycine) today from Jomashop. Wonder if I'll have it stamped same way.


Both Glycine watches just arrived from Jomashop. Both had the warranty cards from Glycine!


----------



## Magister Vigilate (Apr 4, 2017)

Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation QNE Watch $439 + Free Shipping @ Ashford w/code *SDKHAKI43*. LINK


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Sweet looking Timex (used like new) for $26. Click on "see all buying options".

https://www.amazon.com/Timex-T49905...warehouse-deals&ie=UTF8&qid=1492117734&sr=1-6










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

If anyone has ever been looking for a Lum-Tec brand watch you should check out their Ebay page. They have several listing with low starting prices and no reserve.

wiegand4 | eBay

Most are display models though.


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

bocbass said:


> I ended up pulling the trigger on one of these http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3913-99-tb99.html I used a $5 off code, so it ended up $105 shipped. Should be a good beater/grab and go. I sold my old grab and go quartz TAG to pay for some other watches from this thread, and had a little $$ left over.


Mine arrived today. Same warranty card as gooroo.


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

Helgray have buy one n second watch half the price

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Fortis-671-2...d=1&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Fortis

Fortis Marine Master Chrono for $1393.88. Not a terrible price for having a warranty through Fortis.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

REDHELLOMOTO said:


> Helgray have buy one n second watch half the price
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Ya know that only really equals 30% off your total order. Not really a great deal. They have had some models for 30-50% off recently. Plus I don't even see it on their site


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> If I weren't a member of WPAC, I would have one of these on the way to immediately. Cool, hardworking watch with 200m WR and in-house auto movement (and no date, so no worry about the lack of a quickset date!) GMT option (slaved GMT hand, but you can rotate the bezel for a second timezone), perfect size, neat styling, and decent stock straps and bracelets (the standard Amphibian bracelet is absolutely worthless, but the silicone and mesh are quite nice) all for less than $100.


I don't know the last time you saw an original Vostok bracelet but the latest ones I've seen are actually quite reasonable and the mesh in particular is cheap for what it is.


----------



## ElHeat (Feb 7, 2016)

I don't know if anyone else pulled the trigger on the skymall watch box but I did and wanted to provide an update.

This may be the best $25 I've ever spent in my life. I was worried about clearance for the bottom drawer but it is actually bigger and deeper than the top! Easily fits 43mm (my largest watches). The box is HUGE and solid wood with fixed dividers and the pillows alone are worth the $25, which I realize is a weird statement. Solid glass top, well packed. The box was so big I couldn't figure out what it is as I thought no watch box was that big.

Do not hesitate to pull the trigger!!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

bwvan said:


> Good sir, I do not mean to insult your wife or her friend, but that band is not really appropriate for a black tie event unless you happened to have starred in a "Fast and Furious" movie.


Ha! I agree, actually. In fact, it was a "black tie optional" event, (opera in Tampa), so I still feel I pulled it off-- just barely. People did wear variations of black tie or had an offbeat take on it; my bow tie was a monarch butterfly. I would not have tried that strap at a _true, _full-on black tie event, I probably would have put the original one back on. We were also celebrating the conductor's 100th birthday; he was an avid motorist and so is his son, so we had a good excuse!

My wife, and her friend, would also argue that I am the star of their own personal Fast and Furious movies. I am often the designated driver because I do not drink; I drive a black MX5 and I often take us all out in her friend's Jaguar XF.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

REDHELLOMOTO said:


> Helgray have buy one n second watch half the price
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I wonder if Helgray, Helson, and Helberg suffer from brand confusion and depreciation.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

It's been a while but it seems Ashford's still trying to get rid of these Hamilton X-Patrols, coupon code AFFPATROL749. Link.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

ToM with some store display longines

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-first-class-timepieces

399


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Vwatch said:


> ToM with some store display longines
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-first-class-timepieces
> 
> 399


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Magister Vigilate said:


> Exactly what I'm looking for! Looks like it was on sale recently (4/2 & 4/9) with a price drop to $9.74 each time. Added to my "alerts" so notified when drops again. THANKS for the heads-up on this!


... and thank you for the heads up on the sale; I'll be watching too!


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon have the Black 42mm Momentum 1M-SP14B7B on nylon for $40.47 + $7.11 Shipping.

Also on leather 42mm Momentum 1M-SP14B2B $45.67 + $7.11 Shipping. 100 metres and a screw down crown. Both models have only 2 in stock.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Melbourne Watch Co is having an Easter sale, up to 50 per cent off in-stock models.

https://www.melbournewatch.com.au/on-sale/


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

c0bra said:


> FWIW, my drawer has no clearance issues. I even have a 50mm x 15mm tall purchase hidden down below with a few mm to spare, though the bracelet fits near perfect around the cushion. YMMV.
> 
> Good tip on taking out the dividers, I'm almost out of slots!


Interesting, are you pushing them down a bit or something? I have normal divers and the drawer won't clear. Either way, I think I have too many watches and I need to pull the dividers and pillows to gain space to fit more watches. (I can stop buying them at any time, really!)


----------



## MorrisDay (Mar 28, 2015)

Or there's always the custom route. Did this myself with some instructions I found on the internet. I'm no Al Borland either. It was easy. I posted about it previously.


swank said:


> Interesting, are you pushing them down a bit or something? I have normal divers and the drawer won't clear. Either way, I think I have too many watches and I need to pull the dividers and pillows to gain space to fit more watches. (I can stop buying them at any time, really!)


----------



## MorrisDay (Mar 28, 2015)

O


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

RyanD said:


> This is box that I ordered from Ebay for $29.95 shipped. BTW, it really is a Skymall item. It came double boxed. Amazing value.
> 
> Cherry Wood Jewelry Box + Watch Organizer + Displays Watches Jewelry + Glass Top | eBay


I want one, but $42.12 shipping to Oz kills it. :-(

Ita


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Creation have a Tissot sale. TISSOT10 for an extra 10% off usual discounts.

I'm pondering a gold Visodate which is already 60% off. The extra 10% makes it very good value. Trouble is I would rather the SS white face version which they don't have.

Decisions decisions...

Ita


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Helson has a 10% discount from now thru 4/18 on their site.

Got this Bronze Skindiver inbound:


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Ita said:


> I want one, but $42.12 shipping to Oz kills it. :-(
> 
> Ita


If you buy something else to get you over the $50 threshold, you can use the code CHOCCY to get $10 off. So consider the box is AU ~$39.98 approximately, you could add another ~$10 item and essentially get it for free. Postage not included, unfortunately.

Here's the AU ebay link: eBay.com.au - Pages | Buyer coupons | choccy |


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Techme said:


> If you buy something else to get you over the $50 threshold, you can use the code CHOCCY to get $10 off. So consider the box is AU ~$39.98 approximately, you could add another ~$10 item and essentially get it for free. Postage not included, unfortunately.
> 
> Here's the AU ebay link: eBay.com.au - Pages | Buyer coupons | choccy |


Thanks... I saw that and did consider it. Nothing else on the radar though so I bought the box anyway. :-/ $61.50 US. The wife said why cut of ya nose to spite ya face LOL If ya want it buy it!!!

My only issue now is that the PayPal email receipt lists the item twice for a total of $123 US!!! But only $61.50 has come out of my PayPal account. I'll keep and eye on it...

Ita


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Ita said:


> Thanks... I saw that and did consider it. Nothing else on the radar though so I bought the box anyway. :-/ $61.50 US. The wife said why cut of ya nose to spite ya face LOL If ya want it buy it!!!
> 
> My only issue now is that the PayPal email receipt lists the item twice for a total of $123 US!!! But only $61.50 has come out of my PayPal account. I'll keep and eye on it...
> 
> Ita


" The wife said why cut of ya nose to spite ya face LOL If ya want it buy it!!!" Showing this to my wife right now...


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Oris BC4 (01-749-7632-4194LS): $949 on Touch of Modern. Don't have a high enough post count for links.

Can't find this exact model for comparison on Joma or Gemnation though.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Ashford has an Armand Nicolet M02 chronograph for $950 with code AFFMO950. I'm having a hell of a time finding a URL that doesn't 403 so the model number is 9144A-AG-M9140.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> $753.26 seems like a really decent price at VIPOUTLET for this Oris Aquis. Supposedly "Brand New" and with free shipping both ways if it's not up to snuff: https://vipoutlet.com/product/oris-0742632eb-aquis-date-wrist-watch-for-men/


Down to $693.80 now. Somebody's gonna get a deal! https://vipoutlet.com/product/oris-0742632eb-aquis-date-wrist-watch-for-men/


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Massdrop has the Melbourne Portsea black for $399.00 if 4 or more people order. I've seen used ones sell for more than that.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/melbou...ontent=1492169706675.841746711960314957557557


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I considered, but I already have 2 massdrops, and 2 kickstarters I'm in for. Only way I jump in on a massdrop now is if by RARE!!! Chance a cocktail pops up. We can only wish for that thou lol.

Does look nice thou.


Rogco said:


> Massdrop has the Melbourne Portsea black for $399.00 if 4 or more people order. I've seen used ones sell for more than that.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/melbou...ontent=1492169706675.841746711960314957557557


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Down to $693.80 now. Somebody's gonna get a deal! https://vipoutlet.com/product/oris-0742632eb-aquis-date-wrist-watch-for-men/


Ohh boy.. if only I hadn't bought a new bedroom set last week. Idk Why do we even needed a new bedroom set damn it!!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Rogco said:


> Massdrop has the Melbourne Portsea black for $399.00 if 4 or more people order. I've seen used ones sell for more than that.


Resets to just beyond 0 and everything!


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Pretty sure it's not a chrono...



tanksndudes said:


> Resets to just beyond 0 and everything!
> 
> View attachment 11508938


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

tanksndudes said:


> Resets to just beyond 0 and everything!
> 
> View attachment 11508938


It's not a chronograph, so there shouldn't be anything to reset. Most likely, that's simply where they captured the running second hand at when they snapped their pic.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Down to $693.80 now. Somebody's gonna get a deal! https://vipoutlet.com/product/oris-0742632eb-aquis-date-wrist-watch-for-men/


That orange strap just saved me $693.80. If it would have been black I would own this watch. I just don't want to pay extra to have to buy the proprietary strap for this in black. Shew thank god for excuses


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

nyonya said:


> Pretty sure it's not a chrono...


That's what I get for trying to be a snarky a-hole without paying attention to, you know, the details.


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

swank said:


> Interesting, are you pushing them down a bit or something? I have normal divers and the drawer won't clear. Either way, I think I have too many watches and I need to pull the dividers and pillows to gain space to fit more watches. (I can stop buying them at any time, really!)


Not doing anything special, just closing the bracelet around the pillow and gently pressing them down into the bottom of the slot. My 50mm is a huge Invicta diver (forgive me it was purchased long before I found WUS) which clears with room to spare. Weird.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome looking Concord chronograph for $1449. I love unique running seconds indicators.

7% cash back from BeFrugal makes it $1347.

Concord C2 Men's Watch Model: 0320178


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

If anyone is looking for a deal on a Damasko DA36 someone just listed a 4 month old like new one on the sales forum here for $900 and it was bought from Timeless which is a sponsor here and AD. That's about $300 off MSRP of a new one and Damasko doesn't go on sale. That's a deal for someone. I have one or I would buy it, it's by far my fav watch


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

The Armand Nicolet is a beautiful dial ! Good price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The black Hamilton Pan Europ chrono is back for $599 with code DMCLASSIC599 .

Hamilton Timeless Classic H35756735 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

RyanD said:


> The black Hamilton Pan Europ chrono is back for $599 with code DMCLASSIC599 .
> 
> Hamilton Timeless Classic H35756735 Men's Watch , watches


Wow. I remember the first time this watch was ever on sale, for about $1000 a few years back and there was even an entire thread dedicated to it. I was really disappointed at the time as it was out of my budget and I really wanted it.

This is firmly within my reach now, though my tastes have changed and I'm no longer interested in it, even if it is still the finest damn looking auto chrono under $1000.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

RyanD said:


> The black Hamilton Pan Europ chrono is back for $599 with code DMCLASSIC599 .
> 
> Hamilton Timeless Classic H35756735 Men's Watch , watches


So close to buying it. So close. I put it in the cart. I typed the coupon code. I thought about it some more. Then decided 45 mm. too big. I'll pass. Ahh, it burns, it burns.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

cuevobat said:


> So close to buying it. So close. I put it in the cart. I typed the coupon code. I thought about it some more. Then decided 45 mm. too big. I'll pass. Ahh, it burns, it burns.


If you can't pull off a typical 45mm watch you definitely shouldn't loose any sleep over this one. It wears huge!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

OfficerCamp said:


> If you can't pull off a typical 45mm watch you definitely shouldn't loose any sleep over this one. It wears huge!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, it still stings a little; but you have made me feel better.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

OfficerCamp said:


> If you can't pull off a typical 45mm watch you definitely shouldn't loose any sleep over this one. It wears huge!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


He's right! I can halfway pull off 45mm depending on l2l but this thing just wore big! I absolutely loved everything about it and wanted mesh for it, but ended up trading it. Just couldn't deal with how big it wore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

cuevobat said:


> So close to buying it. So close. I put it in the cart. I typed the coupon code. I thought about it some more. Then decided 45 mm. too big. I'll pass. Ahh, it burns, it burns.


Been wanting one for a while too. Thank goodness it wears big and I am broke from buying a Speedmaster.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> The black Hamilton Pan Europ chrono is back for $599 with code DMCLASSIC599 .
> 
> Hamilton Timeless Classic H35756735 Men's Watch , watches


I wonder if this is new stock or still returns?


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 16, 2013)

Good price but the size at 45mm is quite huge. Not easy to carry off.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Not sure if it's been posted before but Melbourne watch company
has Easter sale on their site up to 50% off.
Happy watch hunting or egg hunting...
Cheers.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

tissotguy said:


> Not sure if it's been posted before but Melbourne watch company
> has Easter sale on their site up to 50% off.
> Happy watch hunting or egg hunting...
> Cheers.


Eyeing of that Collins moonphase... but which dial? 🤔


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Ashford has *Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation QNE Watch on sale for $439 w/ promo code SDKHAKI439. Shipping is free. *










Search for H76515533


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Holy impulse buys, Batman!

This wasn't even on my radar, but I couldn't say no to it -- it played on too many of my weaknesses. Great-looking ana-digi? Check. Titanium? Check. Tritium? Check. Space watch (marginally)? Check. Incredible deal? Check.

Certified Watch Store has the Luminox XCOR/SXC Pilot Professional, model 5241XS, for $530.99 with coupon code 'RMNT10' 
I signed up for a rebate site I've never used before, Dollar Dig, as their rebate for CWS is significantly more than others, 5.5%. Between the coming rebate and a $2.50 bonus for signing up, it takes the watch down to $499.29.

That beats the next-best price -- a good sale via Amazon -- by $120. It beats others by $330 or more.

It's a beauty... a real nice photo gallery of it here:

Luminox XCOR Space Expeditions Pilot Professional

(Photos borrowed from there)

























I love that it's got something like a dozen different digital functions, and it's all accessed by the crown, not a bunch of push-buttons. And you don't have to memorize a complicated instruction manual -- it tells you the function you're on in the top window; just turn the crown until you get to the one you want.

Certified apparently has one more of these left. For those who don't want to mess with a new rebate site, their eBay site has it for $520.99 or Make An Offer. (Hmmm... Could I have gotten it even lower?)

Luminox SXC Black Dial Black Leather Strap Men's Watch 5241 | eBay


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

ki6h said:


> THANKS! I snagged the Tissot 516 Heritage Seastar for $228. It just arrived today and is a beauty with a 28,000 bpm movement, my first mechanical Swiss watch.


Dang, I want one. Looks like they raised the price :-(
www.certifiedwatchstore.com/tissot-...watch-t0714303603100.html?avad=55963_de471231
Why do they say its silver pvd ? Looks gold to me


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Sorry double post


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Holy impulse buys, Batman!
> 
> This wasn't even on my radar, but I couldn't say no to it -- it played on too many of my weaknesses. Great-looking ana-digi? Check. Titanium? Check. Tritium? Check. Space watch (marginally)? Check. Incredible deal? Check.
> 
> ...


Noice, its rare to see an Ana-Dig without the annoying second hand getting in the way. I was looking into this watch a while back but 45mm just too ambitious for me, I ended up with a certina ds multi8 instead.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Holy impulse buys, Batman!
> 
> This wasn't even on my radar, but I couldn't say no to it -- it played on too many of my weaknesses. Great-looking ana-digi? Check. Titanium? Check. Tritium? Check. Space watch (marginally)? Check. Incredible deal? Check.
> 
> ...


Nice watch


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

solchitlins said:


> Dang, I want one. Looks like they raised the price :-(
> www.certifiedwatchstore.com/tissot-...watch-t0714303603100.html?avad=55963_de471231
> Why do they say its silver pvd ? Looks gold to me


The case definitely looks gold; the face is silver. Google synthesizes a good explanation of PVD from a couple sources:

"Physical Vapor Deposition, or PVD, is a vacuum coating process that produces a brilliant decorative and functional finish. PVD utilizes a titanium nitride that provides an extremely durable coating. PVD coatings are more resistant to corrosion from sweat and regular wear than gold plating."


----------



## dinek (Oct 3, 2016)

Hello,

HAMILTON MEN'S TIMELESS CLASSIC THIN-O-MATIC AUTO H38435221 $335 after XTRA20 coupon on Ashford + Befrugal?

Not sure that it is a deal put price looks good. If it was silver I do not think I could resist.

Have a good Easter.

Dino


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

dup


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

nyonya said:


> Pretty sure it's not a chrono...


pretty sure that's missing paint at the 2 second mark...

chrono or not, doesn't it irk you when your second hand isn't on the hash mark?


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Spotted this Timex Highland Street t2p132 for $16 via Amazon Warehouse Deals. Other colors available (pricing and 'used-ness' varies).










Timex Men's T2P132 Highland Street Silver-Tone Stainless Steel Expansion Band Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B2I13LY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_17K8ybDY5Q3D6


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> I have seen a lot of interest in this thread for a traveling watch case and this case @ Amazon really seems to be perfect.
> 
> SONGMICS 8 Slots Zippered Watch Box Traveler's Black Watch Storage Case Organizer UJWB50B
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, just grabbed one, its got good reviews too, cant go wrong for that price, cheers


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Another AW deal: Oris Artix GT for $537.










Oris Men's 'Artix GT' Swiss Stainless Steel and Leather Automatic Watch, Color:Black (Model: 73576624461LS) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014EJF462/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_k5K8ybN7QPQ4G


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

This Citizen Eco-Drive chrono alarm perpetual calendar for $117 with several to choose from.










Citizen Men's BL5470-57L Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00843L5XG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_k1K8ybM3CXSM2


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Ticonderoga said:


> nyonya said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sure it's not a chrono...
> ...


It's an auto, what hash mark would you like it to hit?


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

$293 in "very good" condition and aftermarket packaging.










Hamilton Men's H70555523 "Khaki Field" Stainless Steel Watch with Brown Leather Band https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006GCP33K/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_ycL8yb8XMHEZK


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

There's also a coupon for $10 off $50 for Amazon Warehouse deals. The code is EARTH10. Expires April 22


daschlag said:


> $293 in "very good" condition and aftermarket packaging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attuma (Feb 1, 2017)

daschlag said:


> $293 in "very good" condition and aftermarket packaging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering you can return this if it is unsatisfactory, I think this is a killer deal. I got a $299 Hamilton from this thread and it is one of the best purchases I've made.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

This Casio for $18.










Casio Men's MTF-E001-1AVCF "Classic" Black Quartz Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EZRT6VS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_iFL8ybMJFQHRF


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Edifice Solar for $52.










Casio Men's EFR-545BD-7BVCF Edifice Tough Solar Stainless Steel Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TGUMKE4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_FHL8yb37HJ898


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Not a bad deal Miyota 8215, 42mm, L2L 48mm, 20 mil lug comes with an extra strap as well as a strap tool and 3 colours available. The only down side is the crystal is mineral. Also this has internal bezel. I don't have 1 of those.








https://www.massdrop.com/buy/spinnaker-tavolara-automatic-watch
edit: I jumped in for a grey 1 but really liked the green as well.


----------



## ElHeat (Feb 7, 2016)

Since I couldn't find any actual photos of the Skymall watch box, figured I'd post one. I know it's not the best photo but just for scale and all. Haven't put my cufflinks in the rolls on the right, which is what I plan on doing.

For reference, the Bernhardt on the bottom is 42mm, the Wenger is 43. And in the top glass, there is an Oris 65 (40mm) and B&R 123 (41mm) and the middle row are OWCs (40.5mm) on bracelets. My lone G Shock fits fine in the bottom drawer.

Hope this helps those thinking about it. I still can't get over how little I paid for it. I don't even know how they're shipping these for $24.99 with the weight of it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Victorinox Airboss auto chrono for $500.










Victorinox Men's 241620 AirBoss Analog Display Swiss Automatic Silver Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HUEQ7HE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_sRL8ybDE399NJ


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

justin86 said:


> It's an auto, what hash mark would you like it to hit?


any of them


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Victorinox Airboss Auto for $359.










Victorinox Men's 241508 AirBoss Stainless Steel Automatic Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005XNMGBA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_JLM8ybBCCJFNS


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

ElHeat said:


> I don't know if anyone else pulled the trigger on the skymall watch box but I did and wanted to provide an update.
> 
> This may be the best $25 I've ever spent in my life. I was worried about clearance for the bottom drawer but it is actually bigger and deeper than the top! Easily fits 43mm (my largest watches). The box is HUGE and solid wood with fixed dividers and the pillows alone are worth the $25, which I realize is a weird statement. Solid glass top, well packed. The box was so big I couldn't figure out what it is as I thought no watch box was that big.
> 
> ...


Amazing - double the price to ship to EU.

I'm more in favor of a case that shows all the watches, not just the top deck. I found this one on UK Amazon for 19 pounds:

Faux Leather Watch Display Box 24 Grids


High quality good handfeel and wear-resistant black faux leather exterior present a taste of elegance
Bright and anti-rust metal closure and see-through glass viewing window keep your watches dust free
24 grids removable pillows makes room for other accessories
Suede linning keep your precious watches scratch and dust free
Dimensions:43*29*8.5CM


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Orient Pro Saturation Diver $746.










Orient Men's SEL02002B0 Pro Saturation 300M ISO Certified Professional Divers Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F2DI1MY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_4RM8ybSWSPEMB


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Not a bad deal Miyota 8215, 42mm, L2L 48mm, 20 mil lug comes with an extra strap as well as a strap tool and 3 colours available. The only down side is the crystal is mineral. Also this has internal bezel. I don't have 1 of those.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jumped. Trigger pulled. I got the green one.
Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Not a bad deal Miyota 8215, 42mm, L2L 48mm, 20 mil lug comes with an extra strap as well as a strap tool and 3 colours available. The only down side is the crystal is mineral. Also this has internal bezel. I don't have 1 of those.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look really cool!


----------



## ElHeat (Feb 7, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> anyone have a link for this?


Sorry, that WOULD help, wouldn't it? 

Cherry Wood Jewelry Box + Watch Organizer + Displays Watches Jewelry + Glass Top

Looks like they are now $32.95, but to me, this legit looks like a $200ish box. I have bought watch boxes for $80-$100 that are not half of the quality of this box.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

ElHeat said:


> Sorry, that WOULD help, wouldn't it?
> 
> Cherry Wood Jewelry Box + Watch Organizer + Displays Watches Jewelry + Glass Top
> 
> Looks like they are now $32.95, but to me, this legit looks like a $200ish box. I have bought watch boxes for $80-$100 that are not half of the quality of this box.


Gah, I just ordered this through them via Amazon for $34.99. Oh well. I'll falsely justify the extra cost by saying I'll get it quicker. Now to figure out where to actually fit this...


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Barely, but I have a few more on the way.
> 
> View attachment 11493602


Completely off topic, but what's the one hander in your collection, looks interesting and looks to have quite the snazzy case.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

bobski said:


> Completely off topic, but what's the one hander in your collection, looks interesting and looks to have quite the snazzy case.


I got it from Amazon Warehouse. I've only worn it a couple of times so far, but it's pretty nice. The strap is really really soft. I'd like to know where to buy them.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015D5CIAQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

Ossamanity said:


> Jumped. Trigger pulled. I got the green one.
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Placed the order for the blue dial one.


----------



## oscan (Dec 4, 2012)

bobski said:


> Completely off topic, but what's the one hander in your collection, looks interesting and looks to have quite the snazzy case.


What watch is this? I really like the unique look.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

oscan said:


> What watch is this? I really like the unique look.
> 
> View attachment 11522562


I have no idea as that is not my collection, maybe @RyanD can help.

It looks like a Perrelet to me, but not sure the model.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

LA Police Gear is having an Easter sale with a sitewide 15% discount. This includes their Marathon Watch lineup and gets the TSAR down to $591.60. I don't think this is an all time low but this brand is rarely on sale. This model will not be in stock for 14-16 days but the discount code did work and if you can stand a little shipping delay this is the best price by $100 that I can find at the moment and LAPG is an AD if that matters to you.

Marathon Watch Company Divers Quartz Watch

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-46D2-8A43-BA30B0B3DF2A_zpsorswfgda.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Can anyone help me out with the dimensions of the smaller sized box by Skymall? Interested, but have to go for the small version. The main factor is the length across.



ElHeat said:


> Since I couldn't find any actual photos of the Skymall watch box, figured I'd post one. I know it's not the best photo but just for scale and all. Haven't put my cufflinks in the rolls on the right, which is what I plan on doing.
> 
> For reference, the Bernhardt on the bottom is 42mm, the Wenger is 43. And in the top glass, there is an Oris 65 (40mm) and B&R 123 (41mm) and the middle row are OWCs (40.5mm) on bracelets. My lone G Shock fits fine in the bottom drawer.
> 
> ...


----------



## oscan (Dec 4, 2012)

bobski said:


> I have no idea as that is not my collection, maybe @RyanD can help.
> 
> It looks like a Perrelet to me, but not sure the model.


Indeed it is and I apparently have expensive taste.








Perrelet Maestro 5 Minute Repeater


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

oscan said:


> What watch is this? I really like the unique look.
> 
> View attachment 11522562


Perrelet Maestro five minute repeater. I think RyanD posted about it in the last Head's Up! thread?

Anyway here it is in action:


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Amazon has the Laco Bell X-1 for $309. Sold and shipped by Amazon but only 1 available.

edit: Not certain why but it's dropped to $298.

https://www.amazon.com/Laco-1925-Co...492301799&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=laco+bell+x-1

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...48FA-AA43-EA4ADBD45481_zpssdy8im6b.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Geya GY75001 chronograph* - 42mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 5ATM WR, solid end links $19.99 on Amazon
*Take an additional 40% off with promo code "CZDW26SD" = $11.99 + shipping* unless you have Prime, or *$23.99* for two with free shipping.

The cheapest price on Ali Express is over $65, and they sell these for $82.50 (568 RMB) online in China.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

oscan said:


> What watch is this? I really like the unique look.
> 
> View attachment 11522562


5-minute repeater. Perrelet made an alarm watch with the same design. The music staff on the dial glows in the dark.

Here is the alarm model. Perrelet also sold them as a set with a tower. The whole thing was around $50k MSRP.
http://www.ablogtowatch.com/perrele...h-the-tower-watch-winder-ipod-speaker-system/


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

Amazon.com have the Men's Wenger 77070 Squadron GMT in white back in stock for 67.10 USD.

This translated into 91.89 AUD plus 8.64 AUD shipping, which is unusually cheap for Oz.

Black will set you back 230 USD in comparison.

(My first attempt at a deal. Sorry I can't post links)


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

Sorry for the enormous photo.

Still learning...


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Geya GY75001 chronograph* - 42mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 5ATM WR, solid end links $19.99 on Amazon
> *Take an additional 40% off with promo code "CZDW26SD" = $11.99 + shipping* unless you have Prime, or *$23.99* for two with free shipping.
> 
> The cheapest price on Ali Express is over $65, and they sell these for $82.50 (568 RMB) online in China.


Thanks .. for the deal info .. ordered one ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

Posted in Error


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

Hey Eli...fine looking box. I looked for it on Skymall and Amazon with no luck. DId you purchase it on Skymall?

Thanks in advance,

Sonny



ElHeat said:


> Since I couldn't find any actual photos of the Skymall watch box, figured I'd post one. I know it's not the best photo but just for scale and all. Haven't put my cufflinks in the rolls on the right, which is what I plan on doing.
> 
> For reference, the Bernhardt on the bottom is 42mm, the Wenger is 43. And in the top glass, there is an Oris 65 (40mm) and B&R 123 (41mm) and the middle row are OWCs (40.5mm) on bracelets. My lone G Shock fits fine in the bottom drawer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

GreenFlagon said:


> Amazon.com have the Men's Wenger 77070 Squadron GMT in white back in stock for 67.10 USD.
> 
> This translated into 91.89 AUD plus 8.64 AUD shipping, which is unusually cheap for Oz.
> 
> ...


I have this watch...not bad


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Helgray is having 30% off all in stock watches.
Plus you can add $20 off if you sign up for newsletter.
https://www.helgray.com/collections/sale


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

...and I thought the AU $98.92 delivered in March was cheap.



GreenFlagon said:


> Amazon.com have the Men's Wenger 77070 Squadron GMT in white back in stock for 67.10 USD.
> 
> This translated into 91.89 AUD plus 8.64 AUD shipping, which is unusually cheap for Oz.
> 
> ...


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

The helgray were cheaper few days ago as the second one was 50% off.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

REDHELLOMOTO said:


> The helgray were cheaper few days ago as the second one was 50% off.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Technically buy one, get one 50% is actually 25% off your purchase.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

REDHELLOMOTO said:


> The helgray were cheaper few days ago as the second one was 50% off.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


That's nice.. It's just a heads up for a current sale.


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

Got this for $374 over at Melbourne watch co. Holy crap, this watch has so much detail, don't think you can beat it for this price. Someone buy my Sub Combat so i can buy the black model too. I went with the blue because i wear brown so much at work, but the black is gorgeous too.

Extra 10% code MWC3X85M​


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Stayclassycliff said:


> Got this for $374 over at Melbourne watch co. Holy crap, this watch has so much detail, don't think you can beat it for this price. Someone buy my Sub Combat so i can buy the black model too. I went with the blue because i wear brown so much at work, but the black is gorgeous too.
> 
> Extra 10% code MWC3X85M


Where did you find that code?

(To my relief, it doesn't work on the model I ordered this morning!)


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

another spinnaker watch

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/spinnaker-tavolara-automatic-watch

i like the look for 99 dolars free shipping


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

its fathers day in june so i think it will make a very nice gift



oshane_f said:


> another spinnaker watch
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/spinnaker-tavolara-automatic-watch
> 
> ...


----------



## blueboy85 (Nov 7, 2013)

Stayclassycliff said:


> Got this for $374 over at Melbourne watch co. Holy crap, this watch has so much detail, don't think you can beat it for this price. Someone buy my Sub Combat so i can buy the black model too. I went with the blue because i wear brown so much at work, but the black is gorgeous too.
> 
> Extra 10% code MWC3X85M​
> View attachment 11524386


How did you get it for $374? On their site (https://www.melbournewatch.com.au/sorrento-so-42-a-3hn-03/) its listed as $549, and even after 10% off its $494.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

blueboy85 said:


> How did you get it for $374? On their site (https://www.melbournewatch.com.au/sorrento-so-42-a-3hn-03/) its listed as $549, and even after 10% off its $494.k


It's an Australian company, so its website uses Australian dollars.

Edit: Or maybe the geolocation just failed? Whoops.


----------



## blueboy85 (Nov 7, 2013)

eljay said:


> It's an Australian company, so its website uses Australian dollars.


Ah my bad. Thanks for clarifying!

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

oshane_f said:


> another spinnaker watch
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/spinnaker-tavolara-automatic-watch
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on this, I like the look. I just need to decide on the colour.

I always wonder what the import is going to be to the uk from massdrop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> 5-minute repeater. Perrelet made an alarm watch with the same design. The music staff on the dial glows in the dark.
> 
> Here is the alarm model. Perrelet also sold them as a set with a tower. The whole thing was around $50k MSRP.
> http://www.ablogtowatch.com/perrele...h-the-tower-watch-winder-ipod-speaker-system/


And probably with a $2,000 DD module on a Sellita?


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Thanks for the heads up, just grabbed one, its got good reviews too, cant go wrong for that price, cheers


What keeps a bracelet from scratching up the case back when using this case?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Raydius said:


> What keeps a bracelet from scratching up the case back when using this case?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Nothing. You'd need to place a microfiber cloth or something in between.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

On Evine there's a one-day special of a Wolf 18 slot watch case w/ glass top for $71.46. I picked up one in black. Wolf usually good quality I hear. There is $9.99 shipping and possibly tax. If you spend over $125 this coupon may work for 15% off- 15off125rmn

WOLF Carbon Fiber Style Faux Suede 18-Slot Watch Storage Box


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

brans1 said:


> On Evine there's a one-day special of a Wolf 18 slot watch case w/ glass top for $71.46. I picked up one in black. Wolf usually good quality I hear. There is $9.99 shipping and possibly tax. If you spend over $125 this coupon may work for 15% off- 15off125rmn
> 
> WOLF Carbon Fiber Style Faux Suede 18-Slot Watch Storage Box


Thanks I'll check it out


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Touch of Modern, today only, is offering a $25 store credit per every $100 spent.

So, I could get this preowned Omega Seamaster Professional Chronometer ($3,499) ... and get an $850 store credit?









But again, it's another one of those deals that's only good for those of us who can't stop buying stuff.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Get one of those Grovana automatic divers on sale at ToM for $360, get $75 in store credit for a future purchase, and it's kinda-sorta like getting the Grovana -- with a sapphire crystal, ETA 2824-2 movement and 300M water resistance -- for $285. Which is kinda-sorta outstanding.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Get one of those Grovana automatic divers on sale at ToM for $360, get $75 in store credit for a future purchase, and it's kinda-sorta like getting the Grovana -- with a sapphire crystal, ETA 2824-2 movement and 300M water resistance -- for $285. Which is kinda-sorta outstanding.
> 
> View attachment 11529170


Nice


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Get one of those Grovana automatic divers on sale at ToM for $360, get $75 in store credit for a future purchase, and it's kinda-sorta like getting the Grovana -- with a sapphire crystal, ETA 2824-2 movement and 300M water resistance -- for $285. Which is kinda-sorta outstanding.
> 
> View attachment 11529170


I had a Grovana and was less then impressed with the overall feel etc


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

eljay said:


> It's an Australian company, so its website uses Australian dollars.


Interesting... when I pull up the website (from the US), the prices come up explicitly labeled USD.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> But again, it's another one of those deals that's only good for those of us who can't stop buying stuff.


You mean, like all of us?


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

City74 said:


> I had a Grovana and was less then impressed with the overall feel etc


They have to cut corners somewhere to deliver a 300m auto diver at this price point, but at least on the chrono version, I liked the decisions they made.

The movement of the bezel might be somewhat unrefined, the clasp secure but a bit tinny, but these seem like really minor issues. Another plus-- again, based on my experience with the chrono-- is that it feels really durable. I've knocked it against wood a couple of times by accident, and not even a hairline scratch.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Get one of those Grovana automatic divers on sale at ToM for $360, get $75 in store credit for a future purchase, and it's kinda-sorta like getting the Grovana -- with a sapphire crystal, ETA 2824-2 movement and 300M water resistance -- for $285. Which is kinda-sorta outstanding.
> 
> View attachment 11529170


This and the chrono version look
exactly the same as the Revue thomenn :


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

monza06 said:


> This and the chrono version look
> exactly the same as the Revue thomenn :


Badge engineering?
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revue_Thommen

Sent from my LG-V521 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Naviforce NF9050 on sale at $15.59 at Gearbest: NAVIFORCE NF9050 Luxury Men Quarz Watch-15.59 Online Shopping| GearBest.com. It looks as if you may be able to get a further 16% off using voucher code GBWATCH. I have this watch myself and like it a lot.










NAVIFORCE NF9050 Luxury Men Quarz Watch-15.59 Online Shopping| GearBest.com. It looks as if you may be able to get a further 16% off using voucher code GBWATCH.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Stage.com is having a 50% off sitewide sale using the code GOLDEGG. Not all watches are eligible and I didn't sort through everything but I did find this Seiko Prospex Solar Padi for $197.50 + tax but free shipping. I tried the code and it worked for me.

Seiko Prospex Padi Solar Diver Watch | Stage Stores

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4E2C-95F5-3DD14FE538CF_zpstolhgqbk.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

jaeva said:


> Interesting... when I pull up the website (from the US), the prices come up explicitly labeled USD.


Huh, well that does make sense. I suppose there's geolocation but it isn't perfect?

Meanwhile, a deal of sorts. CWS is still trying to clear out its Bulova Snorkel IIs. The price has been lower but $137 (USD!) with code CLEAR5 isn't too bad.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

dumpweed said:


> Badge engineering?
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revue_Thommen
> 
> Sent from my LG-V521 using Tapatalk


Ah, I see, didnt know they were related.


----------



## BOLDRSupplyCo (Feb 25, 2017)

Hey guys,

Check out *#BeBOLDR Giveaway* for a chance to win 1 x BOLDR Journey or 20 x BOLDR slim leather wallet.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Fortis B-42 Chronograph Official Cosmonaut Swiss Watch 638.10.11.M | eBay

Fortis Cosmonauts Chronograph 638.10.11M for $1274.99 shipped from clearinghousesales (upscaletime.com) on ebay. Real good price for one new. Got mine last week and no problems at all with it. Runs +2 s/d out of the box just like my other Fortis.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Burei BM-7005* Quartz Chronograph - 41mm stainless steel, _*sapphire*_ crystal, Japanese movement, 50M WR, white face with blue hands.
Amazon *Daily Deal* *$45.99 w/free shipping*


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Burei BM-7005* Quartz Chronograph - 41mm stainless steel, _*sapphire*_ crystal, Japanese movement, 50M WR, white face with blue hands.
> Amazon *Daily Deal* *$45.99 w/free shipping*


Incredible quality or just a bad translation?

_"Easy to Adjust Strap Length:A free link remover is provided with this watch. You can adjust the band length at home by yourself after reading instruction. Imported Japanese Movement and battery are used in this BUREI men's wrist watch,* this watch will serve for more than 2 years."*_

Maybe the battery will work for at least two years? LOL


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> Incredible quality or just a bad translation?


I wonder what "Swiss 1983" translates to...


----------



## Phariance (Dec 3, 2016)

Has anyone received their CW sale items yet?


----------



## farazium (Feb 17, 2017)

Phariance said:


> Has anyone received their CW sale items yet?


Still haven't even shipped yet...


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

farazium said:


> Still haven't even shipped yet...


Same here. Last time I was waiting 3 weeks for delivery so be patient

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

Oh, what a dangerous thread for an impressionable noob to stumble across. 

Subscribed.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ShopWorn has a lot of Tutima German made watches for 65% off plus another 10% off with code INSIDER

https://www.shopworn.com/shop/watches/tutima/


----------



## Phariance (Dec 3, 2016)

farazium said:


> Still haven't even shipped yet...


Mine was shipped on the 14th


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> *Burei BM-7005* Quartz Chronograph - 41mm stainless steel, _*sapphire*_ crystal, Japanese movement, 50M WR, white face with blue hands.
> Amazon *Daily Deal* *$45.99 w/free shipping*


What does the top subdial (00, 05, 00, 05) measure? And what about the left one with just hash marks at the quarters?


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> What does the top subdial (00, 05, 00, 05) measure? And what about the left one with just hash marks at the quarters?


The left dial is running seconds. The top dial should be a 30 minute chrono. The bottom dial should be 24 hour clock.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Lol you might not want to Subscribe. You will be overwelmed and Your bank account will be a bit ticked at you in a month. hahah



Wutch said:


> Oh, what a dangerous thread for an impressionable noob to stumble across.
> 
> Subscribed.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

The left dial is running seconds. The top dial should be a 30 minute chrono. The bottom dial should be 24 hour clock.[/QUOTE]

I believe that the top dial shows either 10ths or 100ths.


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Lol you might not want to Subscribe. You will be overwelmed and Your bank account will be a bit ticked at you in a month. hahah


I'm a month in and this person speaks the truth.


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

I can quit any time I want. 

Really. 

Right?


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Wutch said:


> I can quit any time I want.
> 
> Really.
> 
> Right?


Yeah, sure. I've quit tons of times.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Wutch said:


> I can quit any time I want.
> 
> Really.
> 
> Right?


Only for a short time. Then you're bored with a little free time one day and take peek to see what's new and blow your budget for the month in 5 minutes.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

They are back!!!! Deep Blue 1000 autos for $199. 7 different colours available.https://www.massdrop.com/buy/deep-blue-master-1000-automatic-watch










I might just say eff the Tisell, sick of waiting(since Mid Feb on list). This is actually cheaper now lol.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Ojibway Bob said:


> They are back!!!! Deep Blue 1000 autos for $199. 7 different colours available.https://www.massdrop.com/buy/deep-blue-master-1000-automatic-watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These were available directly from DB for 159$ a couple of times since last year. Again, MassDrop gives the illusion of a great deal but not so much in reality.

Cheers,

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> They are back!!!! Deep Blue 1000 autos for $199. 7 different colours available.https://www.massdrop.com/buy/deep-blue-master-1000-automatic-watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Currently $179.40 directly from deep blue with code cyber


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

Stayclassycliff said:


> Got this for $374 over at Melbourne watch co. Holy crap, this watch has so much detail, don't think you can beat it for this price. Someone buy my Sub Combat so i can buy the black model too. I went with the blue because i wear brown so much at work, but the black is gorgeous too.
> 
> Extra 10% code MWC3X85M​


How's the lume on these? They describe it as "Japanese super-lume", meaning what? Seiko lumibrite?


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Cobia

What was the shipping cost to Australia?


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Damn thanks. Now wil lthey ship to Canada. I did not find these on their Canadian site.



taike said:


> Currently $179.40 directly from deep blue with code cyber


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Damn thanks. Now wil lthey ship to Canada. I did not find these on their Canadian site.


Hi,

Do not use their outrageous 50$ FedEx service from the US DeepBlue site. Their Canadian DB webstore is a complete joke with overpriced watches, no coupons, no sales and they charge you in USD too.

Have them send the watch to a reshipping service in the USA for 9.95$. I use mymallbox.com personally and had good results so far. They will use whatever service you want; I suggest using USPS e-packet service. It will cost about 10-12$ to ship to Canada and it flies under the customs radar. It will take about 15 days however to reach your mailbox.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

BigEd said:


> Hi Cobia
> 
> What was the shipping cost to Australia?


About $10 mate but it still works out cheaper than anything ive seen here, cheers


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Wutch said:


> Oh, what a dangerous thread for an impressionable noob to stumble across.
> 
> Subscribed.


You're toast, pal.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not a bargain, per se, but rather a quick post to vouch for the legitimacy of vipoutlet.com. Last Tuesday, I purchased this Oris Williams day/date for $366.55, listed as "brand new" (yup, the same one on their site now for $887.50!). I received it Saturday and sure enough, it was brand spanking new. All tags attached. Plastic wrap surrounding the watch head and film on the clasp all intact and with no signs of ever being previously touched by human hands. Included all manuals and was even boxed in the appropriate rubber tire packaging. Anyhoo, they're definitely a site worth bookmarking in hopes of coming across the occasional bargain such as this.


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

tanksndudes said:


> You're toast, pal.


Lol. Fortunately, I'm used to the condition of not having enough money for all of the toys that I want, so I think that I do a decent job of finding a sweet spot for myself of not under-buying (and subsequently re-buying) or over-buying (and regretting the financial investment). Looking through this thread, and seeing how deals pop up and/or come back around, has actually been great to calm my impulse to buy. I've been so, so close on a couple of Certina and Hamilton pieces in the last couple days, but I'm okay, now.

My name is Wutch, and it's been ten days since my last watch purchase.

^^ That's how this goes, right?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

$209, miyota 9015, adjusted movement, sapphire, 200m WR

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/232299550555









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Keeper of Time said:


> The left dial is running seconds. The top dial should be a 30 minute chrono. The bottom dial should be 24 hour clock.


I don't understand why a 30 minute chrono would be labeled 00,05,00,05. Nor do I understand 0-60 on a 24 hour scale. I can see the bottom being 0-60 minutes for the chrono, and the unmarked hand being running seconds, but aI find the top perplexing.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Wutch said:


> Looking through this thread ... has actually been great to calm my impulse to buy.


I do believe that is the first time this phrase has ever been seen or heard!

And since you mentioned Certina, maybe I can help your impulse.

Still a favorite of mine, this is the best price I've seen for this DS-8 Moonphase HAQ Chronograph.

$450.99 and only one left from this eBay seller:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/172487342224?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Here's a look at mine:


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

I saw this in the thread above. Now I like "different" watches and I'm not a fan of quartz models, but I like watches that I will never see on another's wrist.

This was just ugly enough to qualify and I pulled the trigger






at Jomashop. The costs weren't exactly painful and that didn't hurt my feelings either.

RMD


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Wow what a bargain. Did you use any codes or was that the posted price at the time?



dumberdrummer said:


> Not a bargain, per se, but rather a quick post to vouch for the legitimacy of vipoutlet.com. Last Tuesday, I purchased this Oris Williams day/date for $366.55, listed as "brand new" (yup, the same one on their site now for $887.50!). I received it Saturday and sure enough, it was brand spanking new. All tags attached. Plastic wrap surrounding the watch head and film on the clasp all intact and with no signs of ever being previously touched by human hands. Included all manuals and was even boxed in the appropriate rubber tire packaging. Anyhoo, they're definitely a site worth bookmarking in hopes of coming across the occasional bargain such as this.


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

I bought the 3 hand version.... it was delivered today, I will post picks 
of it when I get home .



Bob Duckworth said:


> I saw this in the thread above. Now I like "different" watches and I'm not a fan of quartz models, but I like watches that I will never see on another's wrist.
> 
> This was just ugly enough to qualify and I pulled the trigger
> View attachment 11540290
> ...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Wow what a bargain. Did you use any codes or was that the posted price at the time?


No codes, or cash back. That was the published price, so I guess I was at the right place at the right time. They also just had an Aquis (listed in "Brand New" condition as well) and I believe the last price I saw on it before someone scored it (not me) was around only $673 and change.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Amazon is running an 80% Off Clearance Sale on Alpina watches.

*Alpina Men's AL353B4RC6* Analog Display Swiss Quartz - *$289.99 * 
($899.99 on Jomashop - Best price on Google Shopping $322.99)


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Wutch said:


> Lol. Fortunately, I'm used to the condition of not having enough money for all of the toys that I want, so I think that I do a decent job of finding a sweet spot for myself of not under-buying (and subsequently re-buying) or over-buying (and regretting the financial investment). Looking through this thread, and seeing how deals pop up and/or come back around, has actually been great to calm my impulse to buy. I've been so, so close on a couple of Certina and Hamilton pieces in the last couple days, but I'm okay, now.
> 
> My name is Wutch, and it's been ten days since my last watch purchase.
> 
> ^^ That's how this goes, right?


The first step is admitting you have a problem.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> I don't understand why a 30 minute chrono would be labeled 00,05,00,05. Nor do I understand 0-60 on a 24 hour scale. I can see the bottom being 0-60 minutes for the chrono, and the unmarked hand being running seconds, but aI find the top perplexing.


What else can you expect from a mushroom brand at ali-express, I would be greatly surprised if this "_watch_" lasts more than 2 months, instead of the 2 years they're claiming.....


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Mike_1 said:


> Naviforce NF9050 on sale at $15.59 at Gearbest: NAVIFORCE NF9050 Luxury Men Quarz Watch-15.59 Online Shopping| GearBest.com. It looks as if you may be able to get a further 16% off using voucher code GBWATCH. I have this watch myself and like it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got me one. I was looking for an Ana-dig, was really tempted by @WorthThe Wrist Luminox deal, but this will do for now.

Thanks for the deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> *Geya GY75001 chronograph* - 42mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 5ATM WR, solid end links $19.99 on Amazon
> *Take an additional 40% off with promo code "CZDW26SD" = $11.99 + shipping* unless you have Prime, or *$23.99* for two with free shipping.
> 
> The cheapest price on Ali Express is over $65, and they sell these for $82.50 (568 RMB) online in China.


Thanks for this @HoustonReal!
$11.99 delivered in two days. 
This thing is unbelievable at this price. 
Came with a strap change tool too. 
Really nice. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Cool; I have one of those Geyas on the way as well, thanks to HR.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

w4tchnut said:


> Thanks for this @HoustonReal!
> $11.99 delivered in two days.
> This thing is unbelievable at this price.
> Came with a strap change tool too.
> Really nice.


I just paid more than that for a strap changing tool...


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

RyanD said:


> I just paid more than that for a strap changing tool...


Yes, but at least you'll get a tool, while that $1 strap changing tool that those people provide is worthless junk, I have one of them, the tip is so thick and crude, that neither can you insert it to change a strap, nor can you grab the shoulder of the pin to push it in, as the old saying goes "you get what you....."


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

monza06 said:


> Yes, but at least you'll get a tool, while that $1 strap changing tool that those people provide is worthless junk, I have one of them, the tip is so thick and crude, that neither can you insert it to change a strap, nor can you grab the shoulder of the pin to push it in, as the old saying goes "you get what you....."


I got a Bergeon. Based on changing one strap, I would say it's worth it.

All of my Wera screwdrivers already showed up also. I love how Amazon makes them "add-on" items and then ships 5 separate packages.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

RyanD said:


> I got a Bergeon. Based on changing one strap, I would say it's worth it.
> 
> All of my Wera screwdrivers already showed up also. I love how Amazon makes them "add-on" items and then ships 5 separate packages.


Bergeon is the top Swiss-made stuff, considering what they usually sell for, $11 for it is a good deal, I wouldn't trade it for 100 of those that come "free" with a $11 watch....


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

LePerfect on eBay has the Citizen Eco-Drive field watch, BM8180-03E, for $74. That beats others by $10 to $25.

Great price for an Eco-Drive, especially one that looks so good.

Citizen Men's BM8180-03E Eco-Drive Canvas Strap Watch 13205070013 | eBay


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

My pleasure. Hope you will enjoy the watch as much as I like mine!











w4tchnut said:


> Got me one. I was looking for an Ana-dig, was really tempted by @WorthThe Wrist Luminox deal, but this will do for now.
> 
> Thanks for the deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

That really looks quite something at the price!



w4tchnut said:


> Thanks for this @HoustonReal!
> $11.99 delivered in two days.
> This thing is unbelievable at this price.
> Came with a strap change tool too.
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice deal, but I'm surprised the second hand is so far from hitting the markers on the example in the video!



WorthTheWrist said:


> LePerfect on eBay has the Citizen Eco-Drive field watch, BM8180-03E, for $74. That beats others by $10 to $25.
> 
> Great price for an Eco-Drive, especially one that looks so good.
> 
> Citizen Men's BM8180-03E Eco-Drive Canvas Strap Watch 13205070013 | eBay


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

I was attempting to check out with the Geya, then it became unavailable. I wanted to do a review comparison with my incoming Pan Europ Chrono, lol. Now we'll never know which one is better.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Amazon is running an 80% Off Clearance Sale on Alpina watches.
> 
> *Alpina Men's AL353B4RC6* Analog Display Swiss Quartz - *$289.99 *
> ($899.99 on Jomashop - Best price on Google Shopping $322.99)


Do you have a link to the list or where it says Amazon is having an 80% off sale, thank you


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

Canyon55 said:


> Do you have a link to the list or where it says Amazon is having an 80% off sale, thank you


https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=gbps_t..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=VR3Z6RBNTS64VTTJWN8E


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Canyon55 said:


> Do you have a link to the list or where it says Amazon is having an 80% off sale, thank you


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

My Glycine bargain from Jonashop arrived today..... for $109 very happy with it....










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Mike_1 said:


> That really looks quite something at the price!


This is what $11.99 lume looks like.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

monza06 said:


> Yes, but at least you'll get a tool, while that $1 strap changing tool that those people provide is worthless junk, I have one of them, the tip is so thick and crude, that neither can you insert it to change a strap, nor can you grab the shoulder of the pin to push it in, as the old saying goes "you get what you....."


This one is not Swiss quality, but I just used it and works fine. Just like the $5 types on eBay.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

No autos under $490 in that Amazon Alpina sale just FYI. 

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

boze said:


> No autos under $490 in that Amazon Alpina sale just FYI.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


$399.99

https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Night...qid=1492481774&sr=1-1&nodeID=7141123011&psd=1


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Pardon the phone pictures, but my Glycine Combat Sub from the Jomashop sale just came in today too, got the chrono version. 
So far very pleased with this watch









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't know anything about this company but Brand Name Watches has the Zodiac Oceanaire automatic for $283.50. I feel like that's a pretty good price.

https://brandnameswatch.com/product...&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=Facebook+Shop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> I don't know anything about this company but Brand Name Watches has the Zodiac Oceanaire automatic for $283.50. I feel like that's a pretty good price.
> 
> https://brandnameswatch.com/product...&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=Facebook+Shop
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch, but good question.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

boze said:


> No autos under $490 in that Amazon Alpina sale just FYI.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


Don't let your wife/girlfriend hear you say that!

Alpina Comtesse MOP Dial Leather Strap Ladies Watch AL525APW3C6 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MUEFUNV/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_A5y9ybZMMA3Z7


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

^^Just recommended that to a [female] friend who asked for watch-shopping advice a few days ago. That's a darn good deal, IMO.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> I don't know anything about this company but Brand Name Watches has the Zodiac Oceanaire automatic for $283.50. I feel like that's a pretty good price.
> 
> https://brandnameswatch.com/product...&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=Facebook+Shop


Its a really interesting watch, but after thinking about it, I don't think I can pull off how big it is (45mm). In any case, if it makes you any more comfortable, you can order from the same seller through Amazon for the same $283.50... of course, that seller has a 85% rating on Amazon, but perhaps buying through Amazon is safer?









https://www.amazon.com/Zodiac-Ocean...&qid=1492491390&sr=1-1&refinements=p_4:Zodiac

Same seller also has this one for the same price:









https://www.amazon.com/Zodiac-Ocean...&qid=1492491390&sr=1-3&refinements=p_4:Zodiac


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Don't let your wife/girlfriend hear you say that!
> 
> Alpina Comtesse MOP Dial Leather Strap Ladies Watch AL525APW3C6 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MUEFUNV/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_A5y9ybZMMA3Z7


Woah! Bought.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

boze said:


> No autos under $490 in that Amazon Alpina sale just FYI.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


It does. Lady auto for 300

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

jaeva said:


> Its a really interesting watch, but after thinking about it, I don't think I can pull off how big it is (45mm). In any case, if it makes you any more comfortable, you can order from the same seller through Amazon for the same $283.50... of course, that seller has a 85% rating on Amazon, but perhaps buying through Amazon is safer?


Not sure that 85% is honestly something to worry about....just take a look at some of the "negative" comments. Heck one of the comments said "Great watch" but only gave them 2 stars.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Timex Expedition field chrono $24.










Timex Men's T49905 Expedition Rugged Field Chronograph Black/Brown Leather Strap Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0083XFHIG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_rMG9ybX0YN0X1


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

RyanPatrick said:


> I don't know anything about this company but Brand Name Watches has the Zodiac Oceanaire automatic for $283.50. I feel like that's a pretty good price.
> 
> https://brandnameswatch.com/product...&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=Facebook+Shop
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





isitauthentic said:


> Nice watch, but good question.





jaeva said:


> Its a really interesting watch, but after thinking about it, I don't think I can pull off how big it is (45mm). In any case, if it makes you any more comfortable, you can order from the same seller through Amazon for the same $283.50... of course, that seller has a 85% rating on Amazon, but perhaps buying through Amazon is safer?
> 
> View attachment 11545130
> 
> ...


I owned this watch for a brief time a couple of years ago, picked it up via Nortstromrack.com during one of their "Clear the Rack" clearance sales for roughly about the same price (maybe a few bucks more). For the money, it's a real decent watch. Fit fantastic on my 7.5" wrist due to a nice curvature of the cushion case. Case finishing brushing was top notch, too. Had the newer Fossil STP1-11 movement and kept good time. Also had a great, vulcanized rubber strap, too. What I didn't like was that the bezel felt a bit "sloppy" (for lack of any better way to describe it) and the lume, while not terrible, didn't know my socks off, either. With all that said, at this price, I probably wouldn't hesitate to pull the trigger again, were there a place for it in my collection (but currently, there isn't).


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Citizen Ecozilla

$174.00

The link isn't working for whatever reason, so search for "citizen" in the store and you'll see it.

http://stores.ebay.com/leperfect/


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

$99 Bulova Blue Lobster is back in stock on Amazon.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> I don't know anything about this company but Brand Name Watches has the Zodiac Oceanaire automatic for $283.50. I feel like that's a pretty good price.
> 
> https://brandnameswatch.com/product...&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=Facebook+Shop
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ordered from them multiple times without issue. In fact, there was an issue with the post office and they stepped up and took care of it for me. Would gladly buy from again.


----------



## fishercs (Dec 14, 2013)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> $99 Bulova Blue Lobster is back in stock on Amazon.


grabbed one, thanks!


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> Not sure that 85% is honestly something to worry about....just take a look at some of the "negative" comments. Heck one of the comments said "Great watch" but only gave them 2 stars.


Perhaps not, but just notable that every other listed seller of the watch (and actually every seller I can remember ever buying from on Amazon) has a rating in the 90s. But I have no personal experience with them, and they got one positive review here...


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> $99 Bulova Blue Lobster is back in stock on Amazon.


You alerted faster than camel x3! Get em while they're hot.

Also, this Bulova Surveyor chrono is back down to $89!

http://a.co/hhkbc4d


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> $99 Bulova Blue Lobster is back in stock on Amazon.


Gone already? This is the only one that I found.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

r0bf1ve said:


> Gone already? This is the only one that I found.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, that did not last long at all.


----------



## Tousie (Dec 3, 2015)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> $99 Bulova Blue Lobster is back in stock on Amazon.


I finally got in while they lasted! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Wow, that did not last long at all.


No, not long at all - I put one in my cart, but got called away for a few minutes and when I got back... all gone!


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

GreenFlagon said:


> Amazon.com have the Men's Wenger 77070 Squadron GMT in white back in stock for 67.10 USD.
> 
> This translated into 91.89 AUD plus 8.64 AUD shipping, which is unusually cheap for Oz.
> 
> ...


Great start to the deals thread, thanks a lot.

Arrived yesterday (67 bucks from Amazon warehouse). Sapphire, 43/44 mm, probably 50 or 51mm lug-to-lug. That's about as lung as I can wear. Sapphire crystal, no clue if AR or not. The GMT hand is settable independent of the main time and the bezel is a crisp 120 clicks. The lume isn't amazing but it's solid at first, didn't check how long it lasts. For the price, maybe for double the price, it's a great watch.










Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

c0bra said:


> You alerted faster than camel x3! Get em while they're hot.
> 
> Also, this Bulova Surveyor chrono is back down to $89!
> 
> http://a.co/hhkbc4d


only 4 left


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> only 4 left


Ordered. Sigh. Once again proving I have no willpower whatsoever.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

jaeva said:


> Ordered. Sigh. Once again proving I have no willpower whatsoever.


... chuckles as smile grows ...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Saw this from a noob on the Public Forum; I have no idea if it is a good deal or not:



John Brunt said:


> Hey guys, I stumbled upon this really fantastic deal at Ashford on this New Hamilton X-Patrol "H76566151" Aviation. Unfortunately it's not the watch I want, so I won't be taking advantage of it, but I figured I should share it just in case someone else does.
> 
> Currently they have it retailed for $1081 (the next lowest price I could find was Amazon at $1001), but if you add it to the cart and enter coupon code "AFFPATROL749", the price drops to $749! That's $252 off the lowest possible grey market price, and from a very reputable dealer like Ashford. Offer ends tomorrow (April 19).
> 
> ...


----------



## Magister Vigilate (Apr 4, 2017)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Great start to the deals thread, thanks a lot.
> 
> Arrived yesterday (67 bucks from Amazon warehouse). Sapphire, 43/44 mm, probably 50 or 51mm lug-to-lug. That's about as lung as I can wear. Sapphire crystal, no clue if AR or not. The GMT hand is settable independent of the main time and the bezel is a crisp 120 clicks. The lume isn't amazing but it's solid at first, didn't check how long it lasts. For the price, maybe for double the price, it's a great watch.


$56 at Certified Watch Store. BUT .... they have it listed as MINERAL CRYSTAL. Did it come available both ways?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't know. The back case is labeled sapphire on mine. not sad about the slightly higher price but that sounds like a great deal (and a mislabeled spec on the crystal)

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Get them while you can!!! I got an email from askmen.com, a men's website. It says that the McFly watch is back in style and I know this because I have 1 myself lol. $14.99 on Amazon so thought I would share this for a deal, and a laugh!!!









https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Mens-C...ie=UTF8&qid=1492545467&sr=8-1&keywords=CA-53W


----------



## Magister Vigilate (Apr 4, 2017)

accidentalsuccess said:


> I don't know. The back case is labeled sapphire on mine. not sad about the slightly higher price but that sounds like a great deal (and a mislabeled spec on the crystal)
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


What I'm seeing through a bit of research is that it is most likely mineral crystal with a sapphire coating. Also, Certified watch Store charges for shipping. In my case it would have been an extra $5.


----------



## Magister Vigilate (Apr 4, 2017)

accidentalsuccess said:


> I don't know. The back case is labeled sapphire on mine. not sad about the slightly higher price but that sounds like a great deal (and a mislabeled spec on the crystal)


Went ahead and pulled the trigger. Certified is also showing "sapphire" on the back in one of their pictures even though they have "mineral crystal" in specs. Based on review (video UTube) the lume is good for about 15 minutes.


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

Just got a scammer IM, who do I forward and report it too please.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone getting a cherrywood skymall watch box delivered by ups in Ohio? I've been sent the tracking info!

Ita


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

isitauthentic said:


> Just got a scammer IM, who do I forward and report it too please.


In the IM message, look to the bottom left, there's a black triangle with an exclamation point, click that. It's right next to "Forward" message link.


----------



## fishercs (Dec 14, 2013)

Ita said:


> Anyone getting a cherrywood skymall watch box delivered by ups in Ohio? I've been sent the tracking info!
> 
> Ita


Wow.. seriously? I am.. not sure why you're receiving that? zip code 45036?


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

fishercs said:


> Wow.. seriously? I am.. not sure why you're receiving that? zip code 45036?


Not sure of the Zip but it says "out for delivery Cincinnati"

Mine is on the way, but I've been sent 2 different tracking numbers!

Ita


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Pulsar PT3207 *chronograph - 100M WR *$39.99* on _Shnoop_ ($79.55 on Amazon / $75 on Jet.com)









*Features:*


Brand: Pulsar by Seiko
Design Collection: On The Go
Model number: PT3207
Japanese quartz movement
Item Shape: Round
Dial window material type: Mineral
Mineral crystal
Display Type: Analog
Case material: Stainless steel
Case diameter: 46.5 millimeters
Case Thickness: 12.1 millimeters
Band Material: Rubber
Band length: Men's Standard
Band width: 23.5 millimeters
Dial color: Black with Orange accents
Black Ion Finish
Chronograph: 1second stop watch measures up to 60
Calendar: Date
24hour indicator
Water resistant: 100 meters
Includes Manufacturers Gift Display Box


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

So I figure I will be homeless in the near future but will have plenty of watches...All Thanks to this thread. 
Hi my name is Jesse and it's been 6 days since I last bought a watch... But I have a Kickstarter watch ending tomorrow....So I guess, Hi my name is Jesse and it's been -1 days since I bought a watch...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

c0bra said:


> You alerted faster than camel x3! Get em while they're hot.
> 
> Also, this Bulova Surveyor chrono is back down to $89!
> 
> http://a.co/hhkbc4d


Only one left now.

This one has been in my shopping cart three or four times before. I just love that red dial.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*VICTORINOX SWISS ARMY MENS 241509* chronograph 41mm - *$210* on Shnoop & BlingDaily (Yes, I know it's a dreaded two-tone)
($249.99 on Amazon / was $315 on sale at Jomashop)










*SPECIFICATIONS:
* 
Case: Brushed and polished stainless steel
Caseback: Stainless steel, screw-down
Bezel: Stainless steel with yellow goldtone accents, tachymeter scale
Dial: Silver
Hands: Yellow goldtone, luminescent
Markers: Yellow goldtone Arabic numerals and dots
Calendar: Date display window at the 6 o'clock position
Subdials: Three, small seconds at the 6 o'clock position, chronograph 30 minute counter at the 10 o'clock position and a 1/10th of a second counter at the 2 o'clock position
Bracelet: Brushed stainless steel and yellow goldtone accents
Clasp: Deployment with safety
Crystal: Sapphire
Crown: Push/pull
Movement: Swiss quartz
Water resistance: 10 ATM/100 meters/330 feet
Case measurements: 41 mm in diameter x 12 mm thick
Bracelet measurements: 21 mm wide x 8 inches long
Box measurements: 5 inches wide x 5 inches long x 4 inches high
Model: 241509


----------



## fishercs (Dec 14, 2013)

Ita said:


> Not sure of the Zip but it says "out for delivery Cincinnati"
> 
> Mine is on the way, but I've been sent 2 different tracking numbers!
> 
> Ita


Yep that's me!! crazy.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Elkins45 said:


> Only one left now.
> 
> This one has been in my shopping cart three or four times before. I just love that red dial.


I guess I got the last one.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Off the wagon again on another BBBB...Bulova Bargain Buying Binge.

The black dial 96B124 Accutron II Surveyor is back on sale for $99 at Amazon. Says only 3 left in stock ... snooze you lose!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00J35211Y/


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *VICTORINOX SWISS ARMY MENS 241509* chronograph 41mm - *$210* on Shnoop & BlingDaily (Yes, I know it's a dreaded two-tone)
> ($249.99 on Amazon / was $315 on sale at Jomashop)
> 
> 
> ...


This smaller version of the VSA "chrono classic" can be had for around $200 every so often in more traditional color schemes. I have the larger XLS model and the bracelet is probably the nicest of the half dozen I own.

Here's a black dial alarm XLS model I haven't seen before for $199: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001CSEF6E/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_C8P9ybTWGZA74









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> Off the wagon again on another BBBB...Bulova Bargain Buying Binge.
> 
> The black dial 96B124 Accutron II Surveyor is back on sale for $99 at Amazon. Says only 3 left in stock ... snooze you lose!
> 
> ...


What is the low price on the blue Surveyor?


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Wow, that did not last long at all.


Now it's showing $299

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

Amazon UK have the silver dial Accurist Clerkenwell on mesh for £25.20, by far the cheapest I've ever seen them offered.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01GJ3ACEU


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

I am tears, literally!. Also will be joining you in the poor house.


Jabrnet said:


> So I figure I will be homeless in the near future but will have plenty of watches...All Thanks to this thread.
> Hi my name is Jesse and it's been 6 days since I last bought a watch... But I have a Kickstarter watch ending tomorrow....So I guess, Hi my name is Jesse and it's been -1 days since I bought a watch...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76566151 Men's Watch , watches

power reserve 60 hours

code: *AFFPATROL749

*749 + 2% befrugal off


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Vwatch said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76566151 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> power reserve 60 hours
> 
> ...


Had that one and sold it but I miss it. Great watch.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jabrnet said:


> So I figure I will be homeless in the near future but will have plenty of watches...All Thanks to this thread.
> Hi my name is Jesse and it's been 6 days since I last bought a watch... But I have a Kickstarter watch ending tomorrow....So I guess, Hi my name is Jesse and it's been -1 days since I bought a watch...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


You might need this link

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4012266

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

Vwatch said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76566151 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> power reserve 60 hours
> 
> ...


I own this watch and it is well built and wears well. It is a bit heavy and that could just be due to the the metal and build. This watch has been my vacation watch for a bit.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Seiko Prospex SBEB001* Solar Alpinist Collection - Triple Sensor ABC digital watch - *$62.82 *on Amazon










*Specifications*


Feature

SOLAR
10 BAR WR
Driving systemSolarCaliber NumberS822Band materialPolyurethaneGlassGlassDrive durationOperating for approx. 5 months (when fully charged), power save: approx. 18 monthsAccuracy±20 seconds per monthWater resistance10 bar water resistanceSizeH52mm x W44.8mm x D12.7mmWeight52gDriving system

Case back with 4 screws
Power save
Chronograph up to 10 hours in 1/100 second increments
Alarm function (three-channel daily alarm)
Full-auto calendar correct to the december 31, 2062
World time function (35 cities and the highest peak in 7 islands and mt. fuji)
Sound demonstration function
Climbing data memory function
Barometric measurement function
Temperature measurement function
Measuring compass function
Contrast level adjustment function


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> *Seiko Prospex SBEB001* Solar Alpinist Collection - Triple Sensor ABC digital watch - *$62.82 *on Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the Mt. Fuji LE version SBEB011 is only $57.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> Off the wagon again on another BBBB...Bulova Bargain Buying Binge.
> 
> The black dial 96B124 Accutron II Surveyor is back on sale for $99 at Amazon. Says only 3 left in stock ... snooze you lose!
> 
> ...


Tempted. Do you happen to have a wrist shot?


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

MacInFL said:


> Off the wagon again on another BBBB...Bulova Bargain Buying Binge.
> 
> The black dial 96B124 Accutron II Surveyor is back on sale for $99 at Amazon. Says only 3 left in stock ... snooze you lose!
> 
> ...


Sweet! I ordered one just now. I've been looking for a silver dialed one but I refuse to pay 3 times more for a dial color. I almost bought the blue one but couldn't get over the ugly strap. This one At least has a bracelet, bulova- accutron bracelets are usually pretty nice.

Btw, Blue one has been $128 lately on Ebay

I'm so glad I checked this thread before going to bed 
Thanks for posting, Mac!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

A Franck Muller watch for only $295.

Roberto Cavalli by Franck Muller Men's 44mm Swiss Made Quartz Bracelet Watch


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Zodiac Sea Dragon automatic, model ZO9901, $499.99 from Watch Your Time via Amazon. Beats Watch Station's "30% off the already low sale price!" special by $130. With the well-regarded STP1-11 movement.

https://www.amazon.com/Zodiac-Herit...&refinements=p_8:2661606011,p_36:20000-120000









Watch Your Time's price on the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 automatic, model ZO9200, also crushes Watch Station's sale price by $130. Also $499.99; also with STP1-11 movement:

https://www.amazon.com/Zodiac-ZO920...&refinements=p_8:2661606011,p_36:20000-120000









EDIT: And the gray-dial Sea Dragon automatic for $474.44:
https://www.amazon.com/Zodiac-Sea-D...661606011#technicalSpecifications_feature_div


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> And the Mt. Fuji LE version SBEB011 is only $57.


Missed that one - *$56.88*


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Really good prices on Longines Hydroconquest Automatic Chronographs at Jomashop. With Longines' L688 column-wheel movement, 300m water resistance, reasonable size at 41mm, and on bracelets. Using coupon code 'JOMANEW50' the lowest-price one is $1,199, and others are in the $1,200-$1,250 range.

Jomashop - Search

Hmmm... My 50th birthday is in two weeks. Present to myself? This would complement my recently acquired, white-dial Conquest automatic GMT quite nicely, I think.


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> Off the wagon again on another BBBB...Bulova Bargain Buying Binge.
> 
> The black dial 96B124 Accutron II Surveyor is back on sale for $99 at Amazon. Says only 3 left in stock ... snooze you lose!
> 
> ...


That photo sells it so much more than the stock Amazon one!! Looks a beautiful watch!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> Off the wagon again on another BBBB...Bulova Bargain Buying Binge.
> 
> The black dial 96B124 Accutron II Surveyor is back on sale for $99 at Amazon. Says only 3 left in stock ... snooze you lose!
> 
> ...


Looks like they ran out, but they'll have them back in stock on April 21st. Amazon will let you lock in that $99 price still if you pre-order. I'd say it's worth the wait, but I buy stuff from China, so immediate gratification isn't an issue.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Sunnygps said:


> I own this watch and it is well built and wears well. It is a bit heavy and that could just be due to the the metal and build. This watch has been my vacation watch for a bit.


Ashford seems to have a discount on this watch every few weeks. I guess it is not a very popular watch, but it is my favorite watch.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm hoping the military bulova's "96B229 & 96B230" drops down to 100 as well, so I can snatch one up


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

two ball price seems quite nice

https://www.bernardwatch.com/Ball/Engineer-II/BAL203

1130
















https://www.bernardwatch.com/Ball/Engineer-Master-II-Sportman-Ducks-Unlimited/BAL172

1235


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

Vwatch said:


> two ball price seems quite nice
> 
> https://www.bernardwatch.com/Ball/E... Ducks Unlimited model. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

I never realized how many of my watches were limited re: ducks until now


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Not sure if this was posted or not. I consider it more of a Community Service announcement. 

Borealis now has their great rubber Dive straps in 20mm size in black, blue, and orange. I ordered an orange one a few minutes ago for the great price of $25.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ultra-affordable Pilot style watch on flash sale for a couple of days or so at Gearbest for *$15.99* OCHSTIN Outdoor Working Sub-dial 3ATM Men Quartz Watch-19.38 Online Shopping| GearBest.com *for a further 16% discount (I think), use code GBWATCH at checkout*. I don't have this one myself but it has three working subdials and looks pretty nice for the price. They also sell it with a silver case with other strap options.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Vwatch said:


> two ball price seems quite nice


Not a single "ball" joke? Are we becoming more mature on this thread??


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Creationwatches has another (or perhaps the same ongoing) J Springs sale going. Use code JSPRINGS for an extra 10% off.

Prices start at around $40 (after discount) for an automatic, Eg:









Or how about $50 for this sporty quartz:


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

My first bronze watch finally arrived.  Check out the sweet croc case.

The strap is too bulky for my taste, so I'll have to find a replacement.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

RyanD said:


> My first bronze watch finally arrived. Check out the sweet croc case.
> 
> The strap is too bulky for my taste, so I'll have to find a replacement.
> 
> ...


That is a sweet case. Nice watch too. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

jaeva said:


> Not a single "ball" joke? Are we becoming more mature on this thread??


You're in the wrong thread. What you're looking for is this:

36 - 42 Is Not The Sweetspot Claimed!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Ticonderoga said:


> You're in the wrong thread. What you're looking for is this:
> 
> *36 - 42 Is Not The Sweetspot Claimed!*


That's the weird ...... that keeps me outta f2... but that thread is friggen hilarious!!!!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

It's you 50th. Go big or go home!



WorthTheWrist said:


> Really good prices on Longines Hydroconquest Automatic Chronographs at Jomashop. With Longines' L688 column-wheel movement, 300m water resistance, reasonable size at 41mm, and on bracelets. Using coupon code 'JOMANEW50' the lowest-price one is $1,199, and others are in the $1,200-$1,250 range.
> 
> Jomashop - Search
> 
> ...


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

jaeva said:


> Not a single "ball" joke? Are we becoming more mature on this thread??


I was actually giggling when i see two balls... Can't help it sorry. 

Ducks unlimited don't help too.... What are those anyway?

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Really good prices on Longines Hydroconquest Automatic Chronographs at Jomashop. With Longines' L688 column-wheel movement, 300m water resistance, reasonable size at 41mm, and on bracelets. Using coupon code 'JOMANEW50' the lowest-price one is $1,199, and others are in the $1,200-$1,250 range.
> 
> Jomashop - Search
> 
> ...


Looks great but that poor "5" is taking it from both sides...

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## geauxtigers (Jul 26, 2013)

Wristwatching said:


> I never realized how many of my watches were limited re: ducks until now


A truly fantastic comment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Anominooooooo










Anybody know what this case finish is called? It's made with a belt sander, so it isn't "sand blasted".


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Vwatch said:


> two ball price seems quite nice
> 
> https://www.bernardwatch.com/Ball/Engineer-II/BAL203
> 
> ...


I was so very, very tempted to jump my highest watch cost 5X to get in on the pre-order for the Engineer III King that ended on April 12. It has a tube at every second mark. If I hadn't had some unexpected expenses I might have, but I suspect it will never be available (and from an AD no less) for $1100 ever again.

If I ever spend >$1000 for a watch it will probably be a Ball.


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

post deleted.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Anominooooooo
> 
> 
> View attachment 11564594
> ...


Sand belted. Obvi.


----------



## ColeG (Mar 31, 2017)

Ticonderoga said:


> Saw this from a noob on the Public Forum; I have no idea if it is a good deal or not:


Ahaha, thanks for giving me credit, Ticonderoga.

And thanks for suggesting this thread for future bargains. I'll be sure to use it. :-!

Noob Out


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Anominooooooo
> 
> 
> View attachment 11564594
> ...


Looks like a very nice solid piece but I think it's an older model, how is acuracy and power reserve ?


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

Lol I had a pretty good day, got my Melbourne Sorrento in, highly recommend it by the way, and ya'll still make my day better. Love this thread.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

qrocks said:


> Vwatch said:
> 
> 
> > two ball price seems quite nice
> ...


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

John Brunt said:


> Ahaha, thanks for giving me credit, Ticonderoga.
> 
> And thanks for suggesting this thread for future bargains. I'll be sure to use it. :-!
> 
> Noob Out


Should warn you right now, If you value your sanity, financial future and possibly your marriage, never come back to this thread.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Delete dupe post.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*DOM W-624* - Now being deeply discounted on Gearbest - *$41.94* (Lowest price on Ali Express - $53.91)
Tungsten Carbide case and bracelet, Flat Sapphire Crystal, 200M WR, 38mm x 7.64mm, Japanese quartz, butterfly clasp

_*My Review: *_https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/dom-w-624-tungsten-sapphire-beer-budget-3635834.html











*DOM W-698 - $26.85 *(Rado Jubilé homage)*
*Tungsten Carbide case and bracelet, _*Faceted*_ Sapphire Crystal, 200M WR, 38mm x 7.64mm, Japanese quartz, butterfly clasp *

*


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *DOM W-624* - Now being deeply discounted on Gearbest - *$41.94* (Lowest price on Ali Express - $53.91)
> Tungsten Carbide case and bracelet, Flat Sapphire Crystal, 200M WR, 38mm x 7.64mm, Japanese quartz, butterfly clasp
> 
> _*My Review: *_https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/dom-w-624-tungsten-sapphire-beer-budget-3635834.html
> ...


Am I seeing a dome bolt used as a crown?


----------



## ColeG (Mar 31, 2017)

MacInFL said:


> Should warn you right now, If you value your sanity, financial future and possibly your marriage, never come back to this thread.


LOL, well I don't think that any of those are in danger... yet.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

John Brunt said:


> LOL, well I don't think that any of those are in danger... yet.


thats exactly how you get bit here... casual browsing and learning turns to I'd like to add a nice watch... which turns into WOW! That's the coolest watch ever and guy X said he's never seen such a good deal on it.... you sweat a bit then decide this is the one. Then you don't leave the thread and a little down the road you buy another. Soon after buying watches at bargain prices has become common place and the urge to resist has faded. LOL

in all honesty I started following this thread seriously in October. Probably bought 10 watches... still have 4 of those ten or so, plan to sell two of the 4 I've kept soon, one still unworn. Luckily I haven't lost money on any of them yet, probably net positive a tiny bit. I have learned a ton about what I like and don't like, what size and weight I prefer, and got to do it without sitting in jewelry stores being pressured to buy something I'd lose money on. In the last year I've learned a lot, I've also learned I only want a few watches I really truly enjoy and this thread let me do that unintentionally. Had I worn and kept all the watches I bought though, I'd be in trouble. The itch can get you if you aren't careful. Not singling you out by the way, just sharing my experience. I love this thread but I don't really stop in anymore because I love the couple of watches that don't seem to leave my wrist, meaning anything else is excess for me personally.


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

Mechanicalworld said:


> thats exactly how you get bit here... casual browsing and learning turns to I'd like to add a nice watch... which turns into WOW! That's the coolest watch ever and guy X said he's never seen such a good deal on it.... you sweat a bit then decide this is the one. Then you don't leave the thread and a little down the road you buy another. Soon after buying watches at bargain prices has become common place and the urge to resist has faded. LOL
> 
> in all honesty I started following this thread seriously in October. Probably bought 10 watches... still have 4 of those ten or so, plan to sell two of the 4 I've kept soon, one still unworn. Luckily I haven't lost money on any of them yet, probably net positive a tiny bit. I have learned a ton about what I like and don't like, what size and weight I prefer, and got to do it without sitting in jewelry stores being pressured to buy something I'd lose money on. In the last year I've learned a lot, I've also learned I only want a few watches I really truly enjoy and this thread let me do that unintentionally. Had I worn and kept all the watches I bought though, I'd be in trouble. The itch can get you if you aren't careful. Not singling you out by the way, just sharing my experience. I love this thread but I don't really stop in anymore because I love the couple of watches that don't seem to leave my wrist, meaning anything else is excess for me personally.


Not wanting to go off on a tangent to the purpose of the thread, but what are 'the couple'?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

uyebsk said:


> Am I seeing a dome bolt used as a crown?
> 
> View attachment 11566458


Same basic shape, but eight-sided, not six.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Keefy said:


> Not wanting to go off on a tangent to the purpose of the thread, but what are 'the couple'?


The first one that really hit me when I unboxed it is my tag heuer aquaracer way2113.ba0910. I paid $757 as an Amazon open box warehouse deal. It was brand new with the tags and has run weeks at a time at +0.1 spd. I didn't take it off for a solid month easy. Then I bought a blue Bonetto cinturini strap for it in addition to its bracelet and that looked great too. Awesome watch and perfect size and weight for me, it really just exceeded everything I could have asked for and I grin every time I look at it. so that's what any other future purchases have to meet or beat to be keepers now.

second watch is the Hamilton pan europ chrono. Posting prices because it's the nature of the thread, people like to know what they've been had at in the past... paid $394 after all rebates... watch was $599 on ashford, had a $50 AMEX rebate, befrugal cash back, AMEX rewards cash back, and was one of the lucky ones that got the coupon code to work for 20% off while the site was acting up over the holidays. It was the grey dial but the black dial went on sale shortly after so I bought the black one and sold the grey one for what I paid for the black one. Didn't actually feel sold on this one at first, I don't like the stock strap. It's not a dress watch so gator print doesn't suit it. I threw it on a vintage racing strap recently and this one completely changed for me. It's awesome on this strap so I just bought a black vintage racing strap from watchgecko and ordered a Hamilton deployment clasp which I got in the mail today. I've been wearing this watch for a week straight and I can't wait to switch it to its new setup. The aquaracer showed me my sweet spot is 40mm, this one is bigger but with the right strap it feels right at home.

Sorry to rant! But you asked and these are my keepers after quite a few nice watches. Everyone is different, my keepers may not tick your boxes but it was a fun process finding out what watches made me no longer desire the others. Still have my skx007 that I started with before this thread as my beater and first automatic.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...omatic-Watch/9ec651dd466b4b12a216b2b9e7de9f2f

Seiko Pepsi Diver SKX009K for $154.81 with code SPRING15 if you pay by debit and opt out of free returns. $10 more than when it was posted as the first deal of this year's thread, but still pretty cheap. If you don't pay by debit and you want to be able to return it it's still only $2-3 more.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Elkins45 said:


> I was so very, very tempted to jump my highest watch cost 5X to get in on the pre-order for the Engineer III King that ended on April 12. It has a tube at every second mark. If I hadn't had some unexpected expenses I might have, but I suspect it will never be available (and from an AD no less) for $1100 ever again.
> 
> If I ever spend >$1000 for a watch it will probably be a Ball.


Duck unlimited is truly tempting, except the name.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## wmr71 (Mar 30, 2014)

subscribed.......cool thread


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> I was so very, very tempted to jump my highest watch cost 5X to get in on the pre-order for the Engineer III King that ended on April 12. It has a tube at every second mark. If I hadn't had some unexpected expenses I might have, but I suspect it will never be available (and from an AD no less) for $1100 ever again.
> 
> If I ever spend >$1000 for a watch it will probably be a Ball.


Nothing at the moment but keep your eye on the outlet:

My Account

The suggestion on the main forum is that people were picking up watches at very silly prices (although people are very cagey about what those very silly prices are).


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

wmr71 said:


> subscribed.......cool thread


recommend you go and fill a bucket 1/2 full of water, freeze it, then put your credit cards, add more water and put back in freezer...


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

yoginasser said:


> I'm super late in posting about this watch, but this strap arrived from Martu today, and it's changed how I feel about the whole thing. First off, this deal from Evine was posted on this thread back on January 21st for $420 plus CS. Honestly, I've kinda hated this Fortis since day one. The bracelet had hollow end links, which made it feel cheap to me (especially for $2k+msrp watch), and the lugs have zero curvature, which made fit, and strap coordination, kinda rough. But it did have some things that I wanted to love, namely, the bright color, unique flieger interpretation, comfortable size for my wrist (40mm), and excellent Swiss build quality. So I held out hope that I'd be able to mate it to strap that would redeem it for me, and that redemption came today all the way from Chile. The gray distressed feel of the leather really tones it down to where I can wear it, and the orange stitching ties into the dial nicely, and the combo soaks up the eye like a sponge. Now I just love it! Thanks, yet again, for all the people who make this thread awesome.


Wow looks great! I especially like that strap. Can you please tell us where you bought it?

Envoyé de mon SM-G900W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Adramyttium (Mar 2, 2017)

monza06 said:


> Looks like a very nice solid piece but I think it's an older model, how is acuracy and power reserve ?


What is this watch? Very cool design.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

*Re: Secret Invicta Code*



beefyt said:


> at $121, I caved on a Mickey watch. My kid will finally think that I'm cool!


A week later, I just received a cancellation notice on my Invicta Mickey watch due to no inventory. I'm not too concerned


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Alansmithee said:


> Nothing at the moment but keep your eye on the outlet:
> 
> My Account
> 
> The suggestion on the main forum is that people were picking up watches at very silly prices (although people are very cagey about what those very silly prices are).


When I went there before all they had were the BMW watches and I didn't see any I liked. If one of those Ducks Unlimited watches shows up there then I'm all in.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> I'm super late in posting about this watch, but this strap arrived from Martu today, and it's changed how I feel about the whole thing. First off, this deal from Evine was posted on this thread back on January 21st for $420 plus CS. Honestly, I've kinda hated this Fortis since day one. The bracelet had hollow end links, which made it feel cheap to me (especially for $2k+msrp watch), and the lugs have zero curvature, which made fit, and strap coordination, kinda rough. But it did have some things that I wanted to love, namely, the bright color, unique flieger interpretation, comfortable size for my wrist (40mm), and excellent Swiss build quality. So I held out hope that I'd be able to mate it to strap that would redeem it for me, and that redemption came today all the way from Chile. The gray distressed feel of the leather really tones it down to where I can wear it, and the orange stitching ties into the dial nicely, and the combo soaks up the eye like a sponge. Now I just love it! Thanks, yet again, for all the people who make this thread awesome.


BAM and BAM, again!

I missed this when first posted (was traveling, forced abstinence from the thread) so just saw the follow up. I love it!

Between this and the Florida Keys Time, you have really stepped out BOLD, as of late!

Enjoy Yogi!


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Gooroo is back! Got a notification my Airman shipped today. Stoked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...omatic-Watch/9ec651dd466b4b12a216b2b9e7de9f2f
> 
> Seiko Pepsi Diver SKX009K for $154.81 with code SPRING15 if you pay by debit and opt out of free returns. $10 more than when it was posted as the first deal of this year's thread, but still pretty cheap. If you don't pay by debit and you want to be able to return it it's still only $2-3 more.


Also, if you look at the bottom of the listing, they have a link to the SKXA35 yellow dial (one of my favorites). $200 before discount, reduced to $170 after coupon (if you qualify). That is an excellent price for this unique diver. I put mine on an OEM Jubilee and if feeling BOLD (trying to catch up with Yoginasser), go to the rubber vent strap in the pic below.

https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Seiko-Mens-Yellow-Dial-Automatic-Divers-Watch-SKXA35/92cc19df3ba64523816ee3414f6e3601

Supplied rubber strap









_Future so bright, I gotta wear shades - Timbuk3_


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I had a hard time removing the screw bars to change the strap on the Baldieri. That's because it isn't a screw. It's an over-sized spring bar that just looks like a screw. Tricksy!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

RyanD said:


> I had a hard time removing the screw bars to change the strap on the Baldieri. That's because it isn't a screw. It's an over-sized spring bar that just looks like a screw. Tricksy!


I had the same experience with a "Thomas Earnshaw" branded watch. Never occurred to me that spring bars had that feature. Lesson learned, lol.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> I had a hard time removing the screw bars to change the strap on the Baldieri. That's because it isn't a screw. It's an over-sized spring bar that just looks like a screw. Tricksy!
> 
> View attachment 11571570


Forgive my aging memory issues, but did you post that you bought it just to see how the dial looks a few weeks back? If so, let's here it.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

RyanD said:


> I had a hard time removing the screw bars to change the strap on the Baldieri. That's because it isn't a screw. It's an over-sized spring bar that just looks like a screw. Tricksy!


Tricksy indeed! Without getting into too much detail (so as not to derail the thread) and spring bar wonkiness aside, what are your impressions so far on this piece? I was very close to pulling the trigger on this (or eventually another similarly priced/featured bronzo in the future)? You can always PM me if you choose. Thx.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Mechanicalworld said:


> thats exactly how you get bit here... casual browsing and learning turns to I'd like to add a nice watch... which turns into WOW! That's the coolest watch ever and guy X said he's never seen such a good deal on it.... you sweat a bit then decide this is the one. Then you don't leave the thread and a little down the road you buy another. Soon after buying watches at bargain prices has become common place and the urge to resist has faded. LOL.


And let's not forget how quickly your definition of "affordable" evolves!


----------



## watchNoob (Dec 3, 2007)

I picked up a Bulova automatic chronograph (Accu-Swiss ref. 63C120) for $365 shipped on Amazon last week and there are several models currently below $500. I'm not a fan of auto chronos because of their heft and poor legibility but this one was phenomenal for the price; sculpted, non-generic case; SW500 elaboré movement and sapphire crystal.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Adramyttium said:


> What is this watch? Very cool design.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It's Anonimo flyback if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## ColeG (Mar 31, 2017)

Mechanicalworld said:


> thats exactly how you get bit here... casual browsing and learning turns to I'd like to add a nice watch... which turns into WOW! That's the coolest watch ever and guy X said he's never seen such a good deal on it.... you sweat a bit then decide this is the one. Then you don't leave the thread and a little down the road you buy another. Soon after buying watches at bargain prices has become common place and the urge to resist has faded. LOL
> 
> in all honesty I started following this thread seriously in October. Probably bought 10 watches... still have 4 of those ten or so, plan to sell two of the 4 I've kept soon, one still unworn. Luckily I haven't lost money on any of them yet, probably net positive a tiny bit. I have learned a ton about what I like and don't like, what size and weight I prefer, and got to do it without sitting in jewelry stores being pressured to buy something I'd lose money on. In the last year I've learned a lot, I've also learned I only want a few watches I really truly enjoy and this thread let me do that unintentionally. Had I worn and kept all the watches I bought though, I'd be in trouble. The itch can get you if you aren't careful. Not singling you out by the way, just sharing my experience. I love this thread but I don't really stop in anymore because I love the couple of watches that don't seem to leave my wrist, meaning anything else is excess for me personally.


OK, LOL, well good for you. Luckily I don't have the free budget nor the care to buy 10 watches or anything close.

Quick question though for anyone on here: Is there anyway to turn on some kind of notification for when one of my posts gets "quoted" (replied to)?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Tricksy indeed! Without getting into too much detail (so as not to derail the thread) and spring bar wonkiness aside, what are your impressions so far on this piece? I was very close to pulling the trigger on this (or eventually another similarly priced/featured bronzo in the future)? You can always PM me if you choose. Thx.


Here are a couple more photos. I think the painted dial and bronze case work really well together. I put on a Seiko strap because that's the only 24mm I have. The original strap is too bulky for me, but it looks great.


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

John Brunt said:


> Quick question though for anyone on here: Is there anyway to turn on some kind of notification for when one of my posts gets "quoted" (replied to)?


I don't see anything in the settings, but I'm a regular on another forum running the same software - it's certainly an option that's available (pops up under the notifications like the "Likes"), but I'm guessing that the admins chose not to enable it for some reason.


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

Speaking of deals, does anyone know of a way to get alerts on the For Sale section? I was quite put out to see that I'd missed a great price on a watch that really tickles my fancy. Something like an RSS feed would be awesome, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Wutch said:


> Speaking of deals, does anyone know of a way to get alerts on the For Sale section? I was quite put out to see that I'd missed a great price on a watch that really tickles my fancy. Something like an RSS feed would be awesome, but I'm not holding my breath.


Watchrecon.com and set up alerts

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

OfficerCamp said:


> Watchrecon.com and set up alerts
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh, you're the ****ing man. Thanks!


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Follow up question on watchrecon: is there a way to set up alerts for max price?


----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Anominooooooo
> 
> 
> View attachment 11564594
> ...


Hi, check the caseback, but it looks to me that the case has the Drass finish, a variation of their Ox-Pro blackish finish. An explanation from a different forum:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/38203-drass-anonimo-polluce/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Bulova Men's 96B233* Classic Collection Quartz Black Dial Leather Strap Watch *$59.99* eBay











*Brand*
Bulova
*Packaging*
Bulova packaging

*Guarantee
*
Bulova 3 year guarantee
*Case width approx.
*
40mm
*Case depth approx.
*
11mm
*Gender*
Gents

*Dial Colour
*
Black
*Case Material*
Stainless Steel
*Strap type*
Genuine leather strap

*Strap Colour*
Black
*Water resistancy
*
Water resistant

*Date*
Yes
*Movement
*
Japanese Miyota Quartz (battery)

This watch features a Japanese Miyota quartz movement, meaning it is powered by battery.​

*MPN*
96B233


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

John Brunt said:


> ...
> Quick question though for anyone on here: Is there anyway to turn on some kind of notification for when one of my posts gets "quoted" (replied to)?


Use tapatalk app


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Citizen Men's BJ8050-08E* Eco-Drive (Ecozilla) Professional Diver Black Sport Watch - *$174* Buy It Now w/FS on eBay











*Item specifics*


Condition:New with tags: A brand-new, unused, and unworn item in the original packagingUPC:*0013205067693*Case Material:Stainless SteelMPN:*BJ8050-08E*Case Diameter:48 mmBrand:*Citizen*Case Thickness:18 mmGender:Men'sDial Color:BlackWarranty:Non-Factory WarrantyWater Resistance:300 meters / 1000 feetFeatures:Diver Watch/Water Resistant over 100 mAge:Modern (2000-present)Series:Professional DiverMovement:QuartzBezel:Unidirectional Rotating Stainless SteelDisplay:Analog 


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Citizen Promaster** BN0151-09L *Professional Diver Dark Blue Dial Mens Watch - *$131.99* BIN w/FS on eBay


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Wutch said:


> Speaking of deals, does anyone know of a way to get alerts on the For Sale section? I was quite put out to see that I'd missed a great price on a watch that really tickles my fancy. Something like an RSS feed would be awesome, but I'm not holding my breath.


Watchrecon can do this


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Casio EF527D-1AV *Edifice Stainless Steel Multi-Function Chronograph Watch  *$79.99* Buy It Now w/FS
(*$109* on Amazon, *$92* on Jet.com)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

elmiperru said:


> Hi, check the caseback, but it looks to me that the case has the Drass finish, a variation of their Ox-Pro blackish finish. An explanation from a different forum:
> 
> Drass Anonimo Polluce - Watch Discussion Forum - The Watch Forum


That sounds possible. The dial side of the case is polished, so they could have applied the Drass finish and then polished parts of it.

I was just going by this video.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Fortis Cockpit One* OR *Fortis Cockpit Two* - Both On Sale for _*$599*_ w/Free Shipping


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *Fortis Cockpit One* OR *Fortis Cockpit Two* - Both On Sale for _*$599*_ w/Free Shipping


Good find. Ebates is saying 3% back for watches right now too.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cfcfan81 said:


> Good find. Ebates is saying 3% back for watches right now too.


8% Ebay Bucks if you were selected. I haven't got an Ebay promo in a long time though.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

watchNoob said:


> I picked up a Bulova automatic chronograph (Accu-Swiss ref. 63C120) for $365 shipped on Amazon last week and there are several models currently below $500. I'm not a fan of auto chronos because of their heft and poor legibility but this one was phenomenal for the price; sculpted, non-generic case; SW500 elaboré movement and sapphire crystal.
> View attachment 11573634


IMHO that is a fine price, I got the blue one for $420. It is indeed very legible and yes, this is one of many things that drew me to it. Mine is also very accurate, about +2.

Is there any way we can be certain about the movement? The website I bought mine from said it was a 7750. However, now that I own two other 7750s, it does seem a little different, and I could easily believe it's an SW500.

The only thing about this movement that is annoying is the gear lash when you set it-- I really need to crank it at least 10 minutes past where I want to set it, crank the minute hand about half a minute past where I want it to be, and gently let it spring back so it settles exactly on the desired minute marker. If I do not execute this ritual, the minute hand is likely to wind up between minute markers when the second hand hits 60.

It definitely takes longer to set than my "other 7750s" which has led me to wonder if it is REALLY a 7750, because I have seen other websites call it an SW500, as you say.

And having vomited up all that off-topic not-a-deal blather, I will simply close with this: I feel like such a bad-ass using terms like "gear lash."

Whoo, whoo, look at Nooby Catalyzt, only doing this for a few years and tossing around the obscure terminology already. I am SUCH a poser.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

This came in yesterday. Thanks to HoustonReal for posting the deal.
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-40E0-83D7-D54828ACC507_zps8xmprxj9.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]

I have been looking for an ABC watch to replace my Rangeman. It's not the same watch as the RM, not sure it's as well built and some of the features are slightly different but it's more versatile and definitely wears on my 7" flat wrist better than the RM and for ~$70 it will do what I need it to do, which isn't much really. The RM is such a beast that I don't wear it often so to the chopping block it goes.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Overstock has the Xezo Air Commando "Unite 4 Good" diver watches (a diver watch named 'Air Commando?') for $269 or $255 after Be Frugal rebate.

You'll have to get past the word salad on the dial, and the fact that it's affiliated with some mamby-pamby, "Make the world a better place through actors and musicians acting like they care a lot" organization that apparently went nowhere, as I've never heard of it.

But if you can do that, they've got an interesting, different look, nice guilloche on the dial, anti-reflective sapphire crystal, 200m water resistance and Miyota 9015 movements. Pretty darn good price for a 9015.

If you don't want to mess with the rebate, log into Overstock via the 12% coupon at RetailMeNot.com and get the same watches for about $263.

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...n-Automatic-Divers-Watch/9720847/product.html

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...n-Automatic-Divers-Watch/9720823/product.html


----------



## sammysy (Jan 28, 2009)

This is an undocumented feature, and may break without notice in the future, but you can add price:?-100 in the query. For example:

tissot price:?-200 - WatchRecon



minchomexa said:


> Follow up question on watchrecon: is there a way to set up alerts for max price?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

sammysy said:


> This is an undocumented feature, and may break without notice in the future, but you can add price:?-100 in the query. For example:
> 
> tissot price:?-200 - WatchRecon


Thanks for this tip, and well... for Watchrecon


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Overstock has the Xezo Air Commando "Unite 4 Good" diver watches (a diver watch named 'Air Commando?') for $269 or $255 after Be Frugal rebate.
> 
> You'll have to get past the word salad on the dial, and the fact that it's affiliated with some mamby-pamby, "Make the world a better place through actors and musicians acting like they care a lot" organization that apparently went nowhere, as I've never heard of it.
> 
> ...


Amazon has the white model for only *$247.53*

Xezo Men's Air Commando Japanese-Automatic Dive Luxury Watch D45-SS. 2nd Time Zone


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Overstock has the Xezo Air Commando "Unite 4 Good" diver watches (a diver watch named 'Air Commando?') for $269 or $255 after Be Frugal rebate.
> 
> You'll have to get past the word salad on the dial, and the fact that it's affiliated with some mamby-pamby, "Make the world a better place through actors and musicians acting like they care a lot" organization that apparently went nowhere, as I've never heard of it.
> 
> ...


Amazon has the white model for only *$247.53*

Xezo Men's Air Commando Japanese-Automatic Dive Luxury Watch D45-SS. 2nd Time Zone


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Man that Xezo was tempting until I read it having a 45mm case and 54mm lug to lug... yikes!


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Ashford

Model # H32695731

Apply promo code *AFFJAZZMS499 in cart to drop the price to $499

Shipping is free

Product link [ashford.com]


More specs on the Hamilton site[hamiltonwatch.com]

HAMILTON


H32695731

MEN'S JAZZMASTER GMT AUTO WATCH 
Hamilton, Jazzmaster GMT Auto, Men's Watch, Stainless Steel Case, Leather Strap, Swiss Mechanical Automatic (Self-Winding), H32695731











​


*


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

swank said:


> Ashford
> 
> Model # H32695731
> 
> ...


I already have one. Stunning watch at that price!

Ita


----------



## Phariance (Dec 3, 2016)

My Christopher Ward C60 GMT arrived today from the CW sale


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I paid $499 @ Ashford for the white face on a bracelet. Love the watch but the bracelet used pins and collars that are a PITA.











swank said:


> Ashford
> 
> Model # H32695731
> 
> ...


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Can someone buy this please? This watch has 3 different band choices and there is also a code to get 40% as others have stated previously but you have to spend $200. In my cart I got this watch, a matching NATO band, and a replacement screwdriver all for $120. I have 7 affordables on the way still and REALLY, REALLY, should not buy 1. So someone out there grab 1 and tease me with pics. If there was another choice in dial or bezel coloour at this price I would already be in deep with the Mrs. (bought her something from Tiffany's but can't afford another item LOL).








SPECIAL OFFER SALE !! - Home


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

Phariance said:


> My Christopher Ward C60 GMT arrived today from the CW sale


POIDH.


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Orient Star Classic Automatic Power Reserve SAF02003W0 Men's Watch

Someone stop me before i buy this, I am so close but I already have a bambino... 273$ free shipping


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

But the blue hands!!!!!



Exer said:


> Orient Star Classic Automatic Power Reserve SAF02003W0 Men's Watch
> 
> Someone stop me before i buy this, I am so close but I already have a bambino... 273$ free shipping
> 
> View attachment 11579170


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> But the blue hands!!!!!


They're awesome?


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Is it normal for Jomashop to be slow to ship? 8 days later and my Glycine is still listed as "processing". They haven't replied to my inquiry as to why it hasn't shipped yet. :-(


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

RTea said:


> Man that Xezo was tempting until I read it having a 45mm case and 54mm lug to lug... yikes!


I guess you haven't heard that 36-42 ain't the sweet spot lol...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Phariance said:


> My Christopher Ward C60 GMT arrived today from the CW sale


My CW should be ready for me to pick up later today.


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

20% off all remaining Damasko stock at Timeless. Link to the post in the German Watch Forum. You'll never find Damasko on sale, so great deal!

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=40987418

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

fire_lantern said:


> 20% off all remaining Damasko stock at Timeless. Link to the post in the German Watch Forum. You'll never find Damasko on sale, so great deal!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=40987418
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Being in Texas, sales tax ruins it for me.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Being in Texas, sales tax ruins it for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Strated to go through their website quickly before I realized they were in Frisco, TX. I guess the 20% off will help to pay off some of the taxes. I am going to visit their store this weekend...


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

This isn't really a deal just an update. Anyone interested in the Sinn 104 St SA I on strap or H link bracelet, they will be back in stock within 3 days at WatchBuys. I just placed my order. They only have 10 coming in and 30 people on the notify list so they will be gone quick. I can't wait for mine!!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Is it normal for Jomashop to be slow to ship? 8 days later and my Glycine is still listed as "processing". They haven't replied to my inquiry as to why it hasn't shipped yet. :-(


A lot of places in NYC are constantly on religious holidays. Be patient.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

mannal said:


> I paid $499 @ Ashford for the white face on a bracelet. Love the watch but the bracelet used pins and collars that are a PITA.
> 
> View attachment 11578754


If this was smaller..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Exer said:


> Orient Star Classic Automatic Power Reserve SAF02003W0 Men's Watch
> 
> Someone stop me before i buy this, I am so close but I already have a bambino... 273$ free shipping
> 
> View attachment 11579170


How Orient gets away with putting a mineral crystal on their supposedly premium line I'll never know

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeG (Mar 31, 2017)

ebtromba said:


> How Orient gets away with putting a mineral crystal on their supposedly premium line I'll never know
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yep. Bought mineral crystal once. Never will again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

John Brunt said:


> Yep. Bought mineral crystal once. Never will again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's domed too. Which looks awesome. But even more dangerous for scratches. Can't buff it out like acrylic either

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

As long as it comes haha. I don't have any pressing need for it, other than instant gratification of course.



Robotaz said:


> A lot of places in NYC are constantly on religious holidays. Be patient.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Is it normal for Jomashop to be slow to ship? 8 days later and my Glycine is still listed as "processing". They haven't replied to my inquiry as to why it hasn't shipped yet. :-(


This should help alleviate your concerns (and YES, I have received both of these already, lol!)....

Recent Orders
DATE	ORDER NO	SHIP TO	ORDER TOTAL	ORDER STATUS 
5/26/16	M1312731	dave $640.00	Processing	
6/26/15	M1F1A84	dave $329.00	Processing


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Is it normal for Jomashop to be slow to ship? 8 days later and my Glycine is still listed as "processing". They haven't replied to my inquiry as to why it hasn't shipped yet. :-(


I called the other day and spent 30 minutes on hold before I gave up. I used the live chat today, and they said my "processing" order would ship Monday or Tuesday. It sounded as if they were getting the Glycines from another source and were waiting for them to come in.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Casio DW5600E-1W for $44.28 on Amazon. They sent me an email, so it must be a deal, right?

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GAYQKY/ref=pe_1874450_235346340_em_1p_0_ti


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Is it normal for Jomashop to be slow to ship? 8 days later and my Glycine is still listed as "processing". They haven't replied to my inquiry as to why it hasn't shipped yet. :-(


Did you call? I ordered a watch that I needed in a short time... I called .. and talked to customer service.... and they were helpful.. not overly cheery but helpful.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> Casio DW5600E-1W for $44.28 on Amazon. They sent me an email, so it must be a deal, right?
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GAYQKY/ref=pe_1874450_235346340_em_1p_0_ti


I got mine for $38 during a Lightning deal last month.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

They appear to have got them from Watchgooroo in the past. Would make sense since Gooroo has been closed for the Passover.



ayem-bee said:


> I called the other day and spent 30 minutes on hold before I gave up. I used the live chat today, and they said my "processing" order would ship Monday or Tuesday. It sounded as if they were getting the Glycines from another source and were waiting for them to come in.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Ojibway Bob said:


> But the blue hands!!!!!


Best feature of that watch

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Can someone buy this please? This watch has 3 different band choices and there is also a code to get 40% as others have stated previously but you have to spend $200. In my cart I got this watch, a matching NATO band, and a replacement screwdriver all for $120. I have 7 affordables on the way still and REALLY, REALLY, should not buy 1. So someone out there grab 1 and tease me with pics. If there was another choice in dial or bezel coloour at this price I would already be in deep with the Mrs. (bought her something from Tiffany's but can't afford another item LOL).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm trying to help you out but code CYBER doesn't work for me. It only takes 40% off the twenty bucks of padding I added to get to $200 but not forty off the watch itself.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Damn...sorry maybe they seen the error and fixed it? because before I posted it I did it and it worked. Well sorry then dead deal.



boze said:


> I'm trying to help you out but code CYBER doesn't work for me. It only takes 40% off the twenty bucks of padding I added to get to $200 but not forty off the watch itself.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> They appear to have got them from Watchgooroo in the past. Would make sense since Gooroo has been closed for the Passover.


I bought a Glycine quartz chrono from Jomashop almost 15 days ago. Missed the window of opportunity of having a friend bringing me the watch back to Europe and only after 3 emails (the last one I was really angry) I got a response: we will ship next week but we don't know which day exactly! I think I may have someone else bring me the watch back to Europe, but I don't know if I still want it! What a crappy customer service!


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

When I did sales they told us people buy things for two reasons: trust, and value. I think with Jomashop we're buying solely because of the value.



cuica said:


> I bought a Glycine quartz chrono from Jomashop almost 15 days ago. Missed the window of opportunity of having a friend bringing me the watch back to Europe and only after 3 emails (the last one I was really angry) I got a response: we will ship next week but we don't know which day exactly! I think I may have someone else bring me the watch back to Europe, but I don't know if I still want it! What a crappy customer service!


----------



## ColeG (Mar 31, 2017)

cuica said:


> I bought a Glycine quartz chrono from Jomashop almost 15 days ago. Missed the window of opportunity of having a friend bringing me the watch back to Europe and only after 3 emails (the last one I was really angry) I got a response: we will ship next week but we don't know which day exactly! I think I may have someone else bring me the watch back to Europe, but I don't know if I still want it! What a crappy customer service!


^why I bought from Ashford, whose customer service has been exemplary, at least in my cases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Damn...sorry maybe they seen the error and fixed it? because before I posted it I did it and it worked. Well sorry then dead deal.


I'll survive. Half my collection is DB and I'm wearing a quartz Pro Tac right now so it would have been pretty impulsive. Good looking out!









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Nice... I was close to impulse buying from Massdrop til someone told me about the code. Then I sat on it for a bit til I saw the Orange on for 50% so I figured to give it go last night. Really, the only reason why I did not pull the trigger is because I am in Canada and it did not mention anything about shipping prices. So I figured eff it post it and maybe someone in Canada figured it out. Deep Blue has a Canadian site but the code does not work for it. 
I also have 7 watches on the way, 4 being of the $20 beater, dismantle variety so I was hoping to lose out on this deal. I am a glutton for punishment lol.



boze said:


> I'll survive. Half my collection is DB and I'm wearing a quartz Pro Tac right now so it would have been pretty impulsive. Good looking out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

Deep Blue really needs to pay someone to redo their website.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Nice... I was close to impulse buying from Massdrop til someone told me about the code. Then I sat on it for a bit til I saw the Orange on for 50% so I figured to give it go last night. Really, the only reason why I did not pull the trigger is because I am in Canada and it did not mention anything about shipping prices. So I figured eff it post it and maybe someone in Canada figured it out. Deep Blue has a Canadian site but the code does not work for it.
> I also have 7 watches on the way, 4 being of the $20 beater, dismantle variety so I was hoping to lose out on this deal. I am a glutton for punishment lol.


Hi,

The DB USA webstore does ship to Canada, but the only option is a 50$ USD FedEx Xpress, killing most of their deals for us.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

bocbass said:


> Deep Blue really needs to pay someone to redo their website.


Why? What do you find difficult with it? I've personally not had any issues...just curious what you're seeing.


----------



## bryn987 (Apr 15, 2009)

Jomashop does not have in stock a lot of what they list on their website. When you order, they in turn start trying to get it

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Massdrop has Glycine Combat 6 36mm in 6 variations for $279.99 shipped. Includes 2 year factory warranty. I own one of these purchased from the gooroo some time ago and I love it. 5 out of 6 of the pictures show watches with the new logo fwiw.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-6-36mm-automatic-watch


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> Why? What do you find difficult with it? I've personally not had any issues...just curious what you're seeing.


It's a ten year old company with a 20 year old website


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rol-who?

Everything that came with the watch (box, manual, bracelet, etc.) is the new version except for the dial. Works for me.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Just FYI: the Deep Blue code "cyber" still works. I don't think there is any minimum. However it appears it won't work on the already discounted Pro Tac.

As you can see, they're happy to give me $800 off the GMT, and $2 off the extra strap, but the 40% does not apply to the Pro Tac.


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

mikksteel said:


> Massdrop has Glycine Combat 6 36mm in 6 variations for $279.99 shipped. Includes 2 year factory warranty. I own one of these purchased from the gooroo some time ago and I love it. 5 out of 6 of the pictures show watches with thew new logo fwiw.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-6-36mm-automatic-watch
> 
> View attachment 11584354


Damn you..... Hi there, I'm Jesse... It's been 0 days since my last watch purchase.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> Why? What do you find difficult with it? I've personally not had any issues...just curious what you're seeing.


The top fourthings that annoy me are:

1) no decent high resolution pix of the watches (or of anything really)
2) clunky old third-party shopping cart 
3) poor sidebar navigation
4) not responsive (doesn't resize for mobile devices)


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

cuica said:


> I bought a Glycine quartz chrono from Jomashop almost 15 days ago. Missed the window of opportunity of having a friend bringing me the watch back to Europe and only after 3 emails (the last one I was really angry) I got a response: we will ship next week but we don't know which day exactly! I think I may have someone else bring me the watch back to Europe, but I don't know if I still want it! What a crappy customer service!


I ordered that same watch on Tuesday of last week.... it arrived this past monday... it had an AD steed warranty card from the parent company of watchgooroo

Oops... just noticed you ordered the chronograph..... maybe they only had the 3 hand in stock.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bryn987 said:


> Jomashop does not have in stock a lot of what they list on their website. When you order, they in turn start trying to get it
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Jomashop often has the lowest price in Google's search results, only to be *Out of Stock* when you click the link.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Lancman said:


> Creationwatches has another (or perhaps the same ongoing) J Springs sale going. Use code JSPRINGS for an extra 10% off.
> 
> Prices start at around $40 (after discount) for an automatic, Eg:
> 
> ...


I'm now $45 poorer because of this post. Curiosity got the best of me.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Jomashop often has the lowest price in Google's search results, only to be *Out of Stock* when you click the link.


I finally figured out they do that as a somewhat nefarious practice. They put it at a super-low price that they never sell it at when something's out of stock -- especially if they have no intention of restocking it.

Thus, they show up with far and away the lowest prices on a number of watches when you search. Helps their reputation -- if no one obsessively searches watch bargains and catches on.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Exer said:


> Orient Star Classic Automatic Power Reserve SAF02003W0 Men's Watch
> 
> Someone stop me before i buy this, I am so close but I already have a bambino... 273$ free shipping
> 
> View attachment 11579170





ebtromba said:


> How Orient gets away with putting a mineral crystal on their supposedly premium line I'll never know
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Been monitoring this model since mid 2015. It's been around $280 for the longest time. sometimes sank to $255 for long periods.
Eventually, I couldn't justify Orient's decision to go with mineral crystal for an OrientStar, so I let it go.

Imagine how popular it would be if they went with a boxed domed acrylic :-!. A man can only wish.


----------



## ColeG (Mar 31, 2017)

Lol, well I suppose it *was* a deal. And I know this is an "affordable" watch thread, but I think you could get away with this one:

Ashford had a BREITLING MEN'S SUPEROCEAN CHRONOGRAPH 42 (Retail $5K+, Grey market price $2,665) on a discount with code SDSUPER2450 for $2450.... They sold out of stock overnight.


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

bocbass said:


> Deep Blue really needs to pay someone to redo their website.


Agreed - it's pretty bad.

They could just copy Seiko's website and put the Deep Blue logo on it b-)b-)b-)


----------



## PunOnePunAll (Oct 16, 2013)

raustin33 said:


> Agreed - it's pretty bad.
> 
> They could just copy Seiko's website and put the Deep Blue logo on it b-)b-)b-)


Zing!


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

raustin33 said:


> Agreed - it's pretty bad.
> 
> They could just copy Seiko's website and put the Deep Blue logo on it b-)b-)b-)


ouch


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Thanks for this tip, and well... for Watchrecon


If you enter least 1 for the low price (rather than 0), you'll filter out all the Wanting To Trade deals that don't have prices. FYI.


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

any good deals on nato/leather bands/straps? thanks


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

boze said:


> The top fourthings that annoy me are:
> 
> 1) no decent high resolution pix of the watches (or of anything really)
> 2) clunky old third-party shopping cart
> ...


Well I've never had an issue navigating their site, nor with any orders I've submitted.

<shrug>


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Exer said:


> Orient Star Classic Automatic Power Reserve SAF02003W0 Men's Watch
> 
> Someone stop me before i buy this, I am so close but I already have a bambino... 273$ free shipping
> 
> View attachment 11579170


Buy this, sell the Bambino. It's a much better watch. Plus bracelet. Plus 20mm lugs. Win.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Oris BC4 01690761541640782258 Men's Watch , watches

Oris BC4 Flight Timer - $1323.84 with code XTRA20. Next cheapest is Jomashop at $1399.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-esteem-automatic-watch

Orient Esteem-$120

Another with mineral Crystal though.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

John Brunt said:


> Lol, well I suppose it *was* a deal. And I know this is an "affordable" watch thread, but I think you could get away with this one:
> 
> Ashford had a BREITLING MEN'S SUPEROCEAN CHRONOGRAPH 42 (Retail $5K+, Grey market price $2,665) on a discount with code SDSUPER2450 for $2450.... They sold out of stock overnight.
> 
> View attachment 11586314


No problem, any good watch deal is welcome here, no matter the value. This is the Bargain thread for ALL of WUS. It just happens to reside in the Affordables forum.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> No problem, any good watch deal is welcome here, no matter the value. This is the Bargain thread for ALL of WUS. It just happens to reside in the Affordables forum.


We do generally prefer deals to be posted _before_ they expire...

By the way, Eterna Pulsometers coming up on Amazon for $79! Wait, no that was a year ago.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Did that actually happen last year? I hope not, for my wrist and sanity's sake.



eljay said:


> By the way, Eterna Pulsometers coming up on Amazon for $79! Wait, no that was a year ago.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Did that actually happen last year? I hope not, for my wrist and sanity's sake.


It was an Amazon Prime lightning deal with a pricing error. I don't know how many were sold, but Amazon fulfilled the orders. It's catalogued in last year's Heads Up! thread... somewhere.

I suspect we'll be talking about it for centuries!


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Welp, I've never been so bummed not to spend money.



eljay said:


> It was an Amazon Prime lightning deal with a pricing error. I don't know how many were sold, but Amazon fulfilled the orders. It's catalogued in last year's Heads Up! thread... somewhere.
> 
> I suspect we'll be talking about it for centuries!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Watchmann has this GORGEOUS Zeppelin big date dual time watch with hand finished antiqued dial for $149. It's an exchange but a new watch. Wow that's really nice. Really nice

https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=76445X


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Great deals on the new Aragaon Divemaster EVO - $100-$130 with NH35 and superluminova. Pre order specials. 11 color combos



























45MM
https://www.aragonwatch.com/DIVEMASTER_EVO_NH35_s/398.htm

50MM
https://www.aragonwatch.com/DIVEMASTER_EVO_NH35_s/399.htm

Try using MAY17839 for an additional $10.00 off good until 5/31/17.

Video review:

https://youtu.be/-BUbfRtN7Fg


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

City74 said:


> Watchmann has this GORGEOUS Zeppelin big date dual time watch with hand finished antiqued dial for $149. It's an exchange but a new watch. Wow that's really nice. Really nice
> 
> https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=76445X
> 
> View attachment 11588818


Blink . . . that was fast. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Just a heads up.....Time Bum has a 15% off coupon you can use on the MWW Morgan or Battenkill. I just got the blue special edition Morgan for under $250. What a cool vintage inspired racing chrono and oh boy that dial!!!. Can't wait to try it out

Manchester Watch Works Battenkill and Morgan Monaco | The Time Bum


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

City74 said:


> Just a heads up.....Time Bum has a 15% off coupon you can use on the MWW Morgan. I just got the blue special edition for under $250. What a cool vintage inspired racing chrono and oh boy that dial!!!. Can't wait to try it out
> 
> Manchester Watch Works Battenkill and Morgan Monaco | The Time Bum
> 
> View attachment 11589306


Oh..... How nice is that! I wish I could try it on before buying it!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

heavyjumbo said:


> Great deals on the new Aragaon Divemaster EVO - $100-$130 with NH35 and superluminova. Pre order specials. 11 color combos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being the unrepentant dive watchaholic that I am, immediately clicked thru to Aragon site as this looks interesting. Not a deal bash but a couple of observations.

The 45mm diameter is OK but at the very upper limit I will wear. The 50mm is a non-starter for me. The deal breaker, IMO, is the case thickness of *17mm*. I find that 15mm is my max (and it had better have a lot working for it). 17mm is starting to become unwieldy and cartoonish. I realize there are some actual working dive watches that are this thick and get that (thinking the Ecozilla) but this a watch is intended for casual wear. The 17mm is a fashion statement...leave it you to decide what it says.

I have a real problem with "pre orders" which requires payment up front that a lot of micro brands use. Essentially the customer is bankrolling their business.

Saying all that, the yellow diver at $100 is singing to me like the Sirens in the Odyssey. Tie me to the mast...please.


----------



## ColeG (Mar 31, 2017)

eljay said:


> We do generally prefer deals to be posted _before_ they expire...
> 
> By the way, Eterna Pulsometers coming up on Amazon for $79! Wait, no that was a year ago.


The Breitling deal isn't expired, just in case that's what you're referring to.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

John Brunt said:


> The Breitling deal isn't expired, just in case that's what you're referring to.


Yeah I was, whoops...

There were codes for two similar Breitling chronographs, I might be thinking of the other one.


----------



## northraleigh24 (Jan 5, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Being the unrepentant dive watchaholic that I am, immediately clicked thru to Aragon site as this looks interesting. Not a deal bash but a couple of observations.
> 
> The 45mm diameter is OK but at the very upper limit I will wear. The 50mm is a non-starter for me. The deal breaker, IMO, is the case thickness of *17mm*. I find that 15mm is my max (and it had better have a lot working for it. 17mm is starting to become unwieldy and cartoonish. I realize there are some actual working dive watches that are this thick and get that (thinking the Ecozilla) but this a watch intended for casual wear. The 17mm is a fashion statement...leave it you to decide what it says.
> 
> ...


They also list the weight at 11.3 ounces (320 grams). If that is correct it sounds really heavy.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

ONE Digitals has the Seiko 5 SNKL91K1 day-date automatic for $55. That's $17 to $20 better than others -- a good margin at prices this low. Might work for somebody. 38mm.

https://www.onedigitals.com/products/seiko-5-automatic-snkl91k1-watch-new-with-tags


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> ONE Digitals has the Seiko 5 SNKL91K1 day-date automatic for $55. That's $17 to $20 better than others -- a good margin at prices this low. Might work for somebody. 38mm.
> 
> https://www.onedigitals.com/products/seiko-5-automatic-snkl91k1-watch-new-with-tags
> 
> View attachment 11590474


How are you supposed to know if "III" is Tuesday or Wednesday? :-d


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

RyanD said:


> How are you supposed to know if "III" is Tuesday or Wednesday? :-d


That is user optional.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Delete dupe post.


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

It has probably been posted already, but I'm really fond of the black Timex Depth Gauge that has been on offer on Amazon for under 100 $ for quite some time. Whole lotta watch, whole lotta fun to wear!

https://www.amazon.com/Timex-T2N958...=1492876637&sr=8-1&keywords=timex+depth+gauge


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Original *Xiaomi Mi Band 2* Smart Watch for Android iOS - BLACK Flash Sale Price *$21.89*













*Main Features:**
- Bluetooth Synchronization
With Bluetooth 4.0, this smart watch is available for smartphones with Bluetooth functions.
- OLED Touch Screen
Just touch the circular button gently, the OLED screen will display current time, steps, heart rate, distances, calories, etc. 
- Heart Rate Monitor
It can dynamic-static monitor your heart rate, provide data for you at any time.
- Incoming Calls / APP Message Alert
When someone calls or sends any messages in your phone, the watch will remind you via vibrating, so you will never miss them!
- Sleeping Monitoring
Accurately monitor total effective sleeping time and motions time every night, also APP will give you periodical evaluation, help you develop good living habits.
- Sport Monitoring
This smart watch can record steps, calories and distance. Let you know your sports data, adjust your exercise program and get a healthier life!
- Intelligent Alarm Function
Wake you up every morning, will not be late for work; idle alert to remind you with vibration, stretch your legs after working for a long time.
- No Passcodes Required
Every Mi Band 2 have an exclusive ID, when your smartphone closes with the band, your phone will be unlocked, just identify yourself with Mi Band 2. 
- IP67 Waterproof
The IP67 waterproof allows the bracelet to be held in the water for a maximum of 30 minutes at a depth of 1 meter. ( Don't wear the bracelet when diving )
- Full Compatibility
Support Android 4.4 or above and iOS 8.0 or above with Bluetooth 4.0.
- Download APP
You can search the name "MI FIT" in the "App Store" or "Google Play" to download the APP combined with Mi Band 2 to enjoy happy sports time.
The watch time is synchronized with the phone time, and the time system is also the same.*


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> Original *Xiaomi Mi Band 2* Smart Watch for Android iOS - BLACK Flash Sale Price *$21.89*


I have a FitBit that is a similar style. I think this is the style to have because it is easy to wear it hidden. I size mine large and wear it hidden under my shirt sleeve. You could also wear it around your ankle if you are mainly interested in step counting.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I've been having problems getting good readings with the FC Analytics app on some watches. I thought maybe it was due to the thickness of the case or that certain movements are louder than others.

I just updated the app, and it looks like they fixed the issue. It's much quicker to acquire a signal now, and they added beat error and amplitude measurements.


----------



## Chales132 (Jul 31, 2013)

So nice and a bargain at that price. Pulled the trigger too 


City74 said:


> Just a heads up.....Time Bum has a 15% off coupon you can use on the MWW Morgan or Battenkill. I just got the blue special edition Morgan for under $250. What a cool vintage inspired racing chrono and oh boy that dial!!!. Can't wait to try it out
> 
> Manchester Watch Works Battenkill and Morgan Monaco | The Time Bum
> 
> View attachment 11589306


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

THIS AMAZES ME!!! How do you get this app? does it come with the contraption attached to your phone. Wow.. awesome



RyanD said:


> I've been having problems getting good readings with the FC Analytics app on some watches. I thought maybe it was due to the thickness of the case or that certain movements are louder than others.
> 
> I just updated the app, and it looks like they fixed the issue. It's much quicker to acquire a signal now, and they added beat error and amplitude measurements.
> 
> View attachment 11595586


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ojibway Bob said:


> THIS AMAZES ME!!! How do you get this app? does it come with the contraption attached to your phone. Wow.. awesome


It was about $100 on sale. You can check your watch in 6 positions fairly quickly and save the data.

It seems pretty accurate. I measured one watch with the app and with an atomic clock. The results were the same.

https://frederiqueconstant.com/analytics/


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi all,

Just found this Graf Zeppelin Nordstern Series Swiss Quartz GMT Watch with Coin-Edge Case down from $259 to $207 (USD).

Amazon is also showing free shipping to Australia, which I have never seen before, but which would be awesome as we usually get stiffed on shipping (Yes, I'm looking at you, Jomashop!).


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

I have this Mi Band 2, bought a few weeks ago.

The quality is okay but the application that works with it is pure junk, incredibly buggy.

An example, once you set an alarm, it will still go on even after you delete it. Also, do not bother using this as a fitness tracker, the heartbeat monitor is completely off (stays at 55-65BPM even under heavy stress).

Collects dust after 1 week of ownership, will try it again in a few months if they fix the bugs in the application.

Fitbit Alta HR is way better than this even if priced way higher.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## fishercs (Dec 14, 2013)

My first Bulova came today, loving the look of it. Here's a quick snap


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

fishercs said:


> My first Bulova came today, loving the look of it. Here's a quick snap
> 
> View attachment 11595794


I know what you mean, I have Rolex, Ball, and Vulcain watches among others, but they are sitting in the box because I am wearing a $98 Bulova.









Crazy stuff huh.


----------



## oscan (Dec 4, 2012)

RyanD said:


> I've been having problems getting good readings with the FC Analytics app on some watches. I thought maybe it was due to the thickness of the case or that certain movements are louder than others.
> 
> I just updated the app, and it looks like they fixed the issue. It's much quicker to acquire a signal now, and they added beat error and amplitude measurements.


I messed around with Tg last week and found a similar issue with some of my watches, especially the automatics. I picked up a clip mic and had planned to make an inline amplifier tomorrow. I should give FC Analytics a try before I start soldering. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Hot-brands on eBay has the Certina ds8 on bracelet for $465.62 with free shipping.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cuevobat said:


> I know what you mean, I have Rolex, Ball, and Vulcain watches among others, but they are sitting in the box because I am wearing a $98 Bulova.
> 
> View attachment 11595938
> 
> ...


Where did you get this Bulova? And, by chance, does the bezel rotate?


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

fishercs said:


> My first Bulova came today, loving the look of it. Here's a quick snap
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11595794&d=1492899705"]
> 
> ...


Mine came today too.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

tissotguy said:


> Hot-brands on eBay has the Certina ds8 on bracelet for $465.62 with free shipping.


Such a beautiful watch ruined by ticking second hands. I have a $100 Michael Kors chrono that doesn't have this problem, so there is really no excuse.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

In honor of the thread page number, a seller on eBay has the Corum Bubble "Lucifer" edition, limited to 666 pieces, pre-owned for $4,495 or best offer.

Corum Bubble Lucifer Limited Edition XXX/666 45mm Stainless Steel 285.340.20 B+P | eBay


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk $174.99*








*

Citizen EcoDrive BM8475-26E **$87.99*










*Citizen Avion AW1361-10H* Dark Grey Dial Men's Watch *$87.99*










Cherry Wood Jewelry Box & Watch Organizer (6 + 6 slots, with glass top) * $23.99*


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Damnit!!! I'm in!!!!! Compulsive while drinking whisky+WUS=new watch!!!! btw the code worked and it is a $25 del charge to Canada. Woot can't wait to rock the purple!!!! Thanks OP <shakes fist>



heavyjumbo said:


> Great deals on the new Aragaon Divemaster EVO - $100-$130 with NH35 and superluminova. Pre order specials. 11 color combos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fdblue (Mar 25, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk $174.99*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you see these deals? Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Sea-Dog said:


> It has probably been posted already, but I'm really fond of the black Timex Depth Gauge that has been on offer on Amazon for under 100 $ for quite some time. Whole lotta watch, whole lotta fun to wear!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Timex-T2N958...=1492876637&sr=8-1&keywords=timex+depth+gauge


I have that same zulu marine diver strap from watch gecko! How'd you like it? Personally I like it enough to buy the original MN from Erika's.
Though after trying the straps from toxicnatos I'm pretty sure I won't be shopping anywhere else from now on.


----------



## Fdblue (Mar 25, 2017)

Fdblue said:


> Where did you see these deals? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Weird, the first time the links were regular text. After I replied to your post the links became actual hyperlinks. I know where they're at now thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I have a FitBit that is a similar style. I think this is the style to have because it is easy to wear it hidden. I size mine large and wear it hidden under my shirt sleeve. You could also wear it around your ankle if you are mainly interested in step counting.


I have one, but only use it for sleeping or checking calls/texts while driving long distance. I'd be cautious about wearing it around your ankle. People might confuse you for a pedo.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Is $350 the usual retail for these, or are they always on sale? I might pick one up as a daily banger. I'm near the USA border so I can ship to a place across the line to save on shipping.


Ojibway Bob said:


> Damnit!!! I'm in!!!!! Compulsive while drinking whisky+WUS=new watch!!!! btw the code worked and it is a $25 del charge to Canada. Woot can't wait to rock the purple!!!! Thanks OP <shakes fist>


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

$*^%(%*& dupe.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Bulova "Factory Authorized Refurbished" (as new as these models are, that probably means just a battery change) 96B231 chronograph, with the 262 kHz movement, $91.99.

Bulova Men's 96B231 Chronograph Black Genuine Leather Beige Dial Watch | eBay

(Borrowed pic)


----------



## TNmatt (Dec 10, 2016)

Fdblue said:


> Weird, the first time the links were regular text. After I replied to your post the links became actual hyperlinks. I know where they're at now thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Weird is right. They still aren't links for me.
Maybe help me out?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

You all are getting Bulova turtles for ~$100? How?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

TNmatt said:


> Weird is right. They still aren't links for me.
> Maybe help me out?


I had the same problem. I think it's eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

smille76 said:


> I have this Mi Band 2, bought a few weeks ago.
> 
> The quality is okay but the application that works with it is pure junk, incredibly buggy.
> 
> ...


I've noticed some other people with issues like this. Try updating or reinstalling the firmware. I have found mine to be fairly accurate, although there does seem to be a fairly high rate of QC issues.


----------



## eckmo99 (Apr 15, 2017)

Citizen Promaster Blue $168 on Amazon


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Techme said:


> I've noticed some other people with issues like this. Try updating or reinstalling the firmware. I have found mine to be fairly accurate, although there does seem to be a fairly high rate of QC issues.


I did it 3-4 times, paired/unpaired the bracelet and even tried an alternate app to operate the band...

Anyways, not a big loss at 22$ but I'll pass. I bought this to help track my sleep cycles and since I work days/night in alternance, the app cannot recognize when I go to sleep outside of the "normal" hours night, making it useless for me when I sleep 50% during the day.

Thanks for the tip anyways!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00PXVU3GM for the link. Black is $5 more.



eckmo99 said:


> Citizen Promaster Blue $168 on Amazon


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

This homage-ish but beautiful in its own right Seiko SNXZ16 (in the Seiko 5 line) is tempting at $75 on Amazon and very nearly its lowest price ever (in 2012 it was $1.51 cheaper.)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000JQFX7U/


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Rocat said:


> Where did you get this Bulova? And, by chance, does the bezel rotate?


You can still get them for under $100. It is a Bulova moonview. No the bezel doesn't rotate it's based on a 70's design I guess. The second hand moves like a mechanical watch. It's very cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Bulova "Factory Authorized Refurbished" (as new as these models are, that probably means just a battery change) 96B231 chronograph, with the 262 kHz movement, $91.99.
> 
> Bulova Men's 96B231 Chronograph Black Genuine Leather Beige Dial Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


I keep eyeing this off... Was this one previously $100 or $130?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

eljay said:


> I keep eyeing this off... Was this one previously $100 or $130?


$100


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

cuevobat said:


> I know what you mean, I have Rolex, Ball, and Vulcain watches among others, but they are sitting in the box because I am wearing a $98 Bulova.
> 
> View attachment 11595938
> 
> ...


The Moonview is a neat watch, and it has a great profile. I like everything about it. And so damn cheap!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

eljay said:


> I keep eyeing this off... Was this one previously $100 or $130?


Bulova Men's Chrono Quartz Watch AUD $123.67 USD $91.30 Del to Australia from Amazon Lightning Deal back in February.
https://www.ozbargain.com.au/node/293085


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

justin86 said:


> Mine came today too.


How's the action of the internal bezel? Does it rotate cleanly or does the bezel move up/down just slightly when you engage the crown to twist it? I ask because I have a Snorkel that does that and am not sure if I just got a dud, or some play is to be expected.


----------



## saetron (Jan 27, 2017)

heads up fellow europeans...and not
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Swiss-Mili...id=1492923151&sr=1-1&nodeID=11421317031&psd=1


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Xezo Incognito *Men's 10 ATM Water Resistant Tonneau Watch - 9015 Miyota Automatic Movement *$219**.25*White or *Blue *for *$219*



Stainless steel case in mirror finish. Scratchproof Swiss-made curved sapphire crystal glass with anti-reflection on the inside.
Case width 34 mm x case height 12.3 mm x case length 47 mm, weight: 94 grams
Swiss luminova material for luminescence on applied numerals, indexes and hands. Genuine garnet cabochon on the winding crown
100 meters water-resistant case. Shock-resistant automatic self-winding movement with 24 jewels by Citizen. 1-Year warranty
Adjustable solid steel band is suitable for small to X-Large wrists including 9 inch size wrist. Thickness of each band Link is 3.5 mm
In order to Preserve uniqueness and top-quality timepieces this watch is produced in limited edition of 500 pieces and individually numbered









Product specifications
Watch Information
Brand, Seller, or Collection NameXezoModel numberIncognito 2024S-LPart NumberIncognito 2024S-LModel Year2015Item ShapeTonneauDial window material type﻿Anti reflective sapphireDisplay TypeAnalogClaspdeployant-claspCase materialStainless steelCase diameter40 millimetersCase Thickness13 millimetersBand Materialgenuine-leatherBand lengthMen's Extra LongBand width22 millimetersBand ColorBlueDial colorSilverCalendar﻿DateSpecial featuresShock resistantItem weight8 OuncesMovement﻿Japanese-automatic by Citizen. 24 jewelsWater resistant depth330 Feet


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *Xezo Incognito *Men's 10 ATM Water Resistant Tonneau Watch - 9015 Miyota Automatic Movement *$219**.25*White or *Blue *for *$219*
> 
> 
> 
> Adjustable solid steel band is suitable for small to X-Large wrists including 9 inch size wrist. Thickness of each band Link is 3.5 mm


Hah. Here are some on ebay that actually come with a bracelet:

White dial for $214
Black dial for $232

Bonus: Black dial on leather for $193

The use of "Swiss" in the listing is apparently referring to the source of the crystal...

Edit: Nice looking watch by the way. The blue dial looks particularly nice but I can't find a similar deal for the bracelet.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

saetron said:


> heads up fellow europeans...and not
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Swiss-Mili...id=1492923151&sr=1-1&nodeID=11421317031&psd=1


Thank s
Nice to see an offer that i won't have to pay import fees for
...

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

eckmo99 said:


> Citizen Promaster Blue $168 on Amazon


leperfect on eBay has the blue Promaster for $131.99
Citizen Promaster Professional Diver Dark Blue Dial Mens Watch BN0151-09L


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

Hamilton Linwood H18516131 Watch , watches

Hamilton linwood mechanical chrono for $550

pretty good old price for an auto chrono. Someone else probably already noticed this but I figured I'd post it anyway. If so sorry for the double post.


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

saetron said:


> heads up fellow europeans...and not
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Swiss-Mili...id=1492923151&sr=1-1&nodeID=11421317031&psd=1


How do these compare to victorinox quartz watches in terms of finishing & quality? I'm pretty interested since I've been looking for a quartz victorinox chronograph but this model looks like the maverick line.


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Excuses for my mistake


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

tanksndudes said:


> justin86 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine came today too.
> ...


I think the slight vertical wiggle of the bezel is normal for the internal bezel mechanism. My SARB017 Alpinist is much worse than the Bulova.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

swank said:


> You all are getting Bulova turtles for ~$100? How?


Amazon, but they sell out quickly for that price. Set an alert and hope you don't miss it!


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

Can anyone chime in on how the line is on the Bulova Military Chrono?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

I keep hoping these would sell out so I no longer have the option to buy one.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/292078695408

White/blue G-Shock Gulfmaster $155.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

cuevobat said:


> You can still get them for under $100. It is a Bulova moonview. No the bezel doesn't rotate it's based on a 70's design I guess. The second hand moves like a mechanical watch. It's very cool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On Amazon for $89


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

It's not exactly affordable, but there a Seiko SRQ021 60th anniversary sitting at around $1600 on eBay with an hour left. They're going for $2500+.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Elkins45 said:


> On Amazon for $89


Link please.
I want a black one


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

solchitlins said:


> Link please.
> I want a black one


Bulova Accutron II Moonview Blue Leather Strap Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J351WVY/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_H4m.ybS3WBPA1

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

aev said:


> Bulova Accutron II Moonview Blue Leather Strap Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J351WVY/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_H4m.ybS3WBPA1
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Yep, that's it. Thanks for the assist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Just ordered one of those cherry watch boxes. The reviews from other WUS'ers were very positive and for $24 with free shipping, can't go wrong.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

And... just ordered that blue Accutron for $89 too. Don't have a Bulova, don't have this type of movement and for the price... seems like a grand slam. Ok no more purchases for today!!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Dexclusive on eBay has a bunch Of Junghans Max Bill quartz 38mm watches for $415 or best offer. That's a gorgeous Bauhaus style watch and to me the best looking dress watches out there. That's a pretty nice deal also considering these are around $540 usually and rarely are on sale

NEW Junghans Max Bill Men's Quartz Watch - 041/4465.00 | eBay


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry is this has already been posted.

20% off Damasko at Timeless Luxury Watches (AD, so full warranty, not for much longer thus the closeout).

Damasko Promotion at Timeless Luxury Watches

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...seek.com/showpost.php?p=40987418&share_type=t


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

jkpa said:


> And... just ordered that blue Accutron for $89 too. Don't have a Bulova, don't have this type of movement and for the price... seems like a grand slam. Ok no more purchases for today!!


I already have three Bulovas with the UHF movement, and a fourth in the mail. I still want one of the blue moonviews. I also have another refurb Bertucci on the way.

Apparently I'm addicted to watches that start with B.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

aev said:


> Bulova Accutron II Moonview Blue Leather Strap Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J351WVY/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_H4m.ybS3WBPA1
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Looks blue


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

aev said:


> Bulova Accutron II Moonview Blue Leather Strap Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J351WVY/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_H4m.ybS3WBPA1


$86 w/ free shipping via Amazon/ Areatrend


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> In honor of the thread page number, a seller on eBay has the Corum Bubble "Lucifer" edition, limited to 666 pieces, pre-owned for $4,495 or best offer.
> 
> Corum Bubble Lucifer Limited Edition XXX/666 45mm Stainless Steel 285.340.20 B+P | eBay
> 
> View attachment 11596362


Cool as hell

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> $86 w/ free shipping via Amazon/ Areatrend


Even cheaper at $82 w/ free shipping on the Areatrend website. I almost pulled the trigger, but I already own the black face on bracelet. Fantastic and unique watch, especially at this price.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

justin86 said:


> Amazon, but they sell out quickly for that price. Set an alert and hope you don't miss it!


Setting alerts with camel x3 or is there a better way?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

daschlag said:


> Sorry is this has already been posted.
> 
> 20% off Damasko at Timeless Luxury Watches (AD, so full warranty, not for much longer thus the closeout).
> 
> ...


Not surprised to see this. I bought a DC67 Si from a member that needed the rotor serviced. It was bought from Timeless. Dan at Timeless offered no help and said send it to Germany. Greg at Watchmann took it no problem and fixed it in-house.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop on eBay has the Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels World A-T chrono on leather, AT8020-03L, for $253.99. It's at least $40 more everywhere else, including Jomashop's website.

Citizen AT8020-03L Eco Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph Leather Mens Watch 13205097539 | eBay


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

They must have just dropped it, it was $294.50 yesterday.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomashop on eBay has the Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels World A-T chrono on leather, AT8020-03L, for $253.99. It's at least $40 more everywhere else, including Jomashop's website.
> 
> Citizen AT8020-03L Eco Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph Leather Mens Watch 13205097539 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 11608386


Edit: Oh nvm the price didn't change on their website.


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Great watch. I live in the NE and have to problem syncing with the signal sent from Colorado.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Anybody else jump on the Oris sale on Gemnation? Usually if I see a "sale", I check for chatter on this thread to see if it's really any good. I don't see any posts about it and it's been up since last week. I figured some of the items would show as Out of Stock by now but they aren't...









50% off on Gemnation ... $1,150

Was debating between this model and maybe the 40mm version with blue and black dial below...









50% off on Gemnation ... $1,050

I ended up going with the 42mm blue dial version and hoping it ships tomorrow.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

It was posted here two weeks ago, but I don't know how many people jumped on it. Even at 50% off Oris is outside my price range right now.



Level.5x said:


> Anybody else jump on the Oris sale on Gemnation? Usually if I see a "sale", I check for chatter on this thread to see if it's really any good. I don't see any posts about it and it's been up since last week. I figured some of the items would show as Out of Stock by now but they aren't...
> 
> View attachment 11608514
> 
> ...


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> It was posted here two weeks ago, but I don't know how many people jumped on it. Even at 50% off Oris is outside my price range right now.


Thanks. I tried searching the thread but I must have missed the post. I guess it still wasn't a very popular sale, but I hope the watch arrives brand new, no issues.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Level.5x said:


> Anybody else jump on the Oris sale on Gemnation? Usually if I see a "sale", I check for chatter on this thread to see if it's really any good. I don't see any posts about it and it's been up since last week. I figured some of the items would show as Out of Stock by now but they aren't...
> 
> View attachment 11608514
> 
> ...


To be honest, those prices are a little above average selling prices. I have 3 Oris and have not paid over $1k for any of them.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice-looking, sporty quartz chrono from a quality maker and at a great price...

Ashford has the Certina DS Rookie C016-417-11-057-00 for $199 with coupon code 'AFFROOKIE199'

Giving Assistant rebate takes it to $187. That beats others by at least $80.

With a reasonable 40mm case and 49mm lug-to-lug.

Certina DS Rookie C016-417-11-057-00 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Level.5x said:


> Thanks. I tried searching the thread but I must have missed the post. I guess it still wasn't a very popular sale, but I hope the watch arrives brand new, no issues.


I bought during their last sale and received a BNIB product, no issues

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I bought during their last sale and received a BNIB product, no issues
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks! That's reassuring especially since I paid ABOVE average apparently. ?


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

jkpa said:


> Just ordered one of those cherry watch boxes. The reviews from other WUS'ers were very positive and for $24 with free shipping, can't go wrong.


Well, actually you can go wrong. If you live up here in Kanuckistan you are SOL. They don't ship to Canada.

#boo


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

I've been waiting for this one to get under $100,
It's getting close.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.christopherward.com/events/half-price

C Ward has a few watches at half price, all still outside my budget though :-(


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Popular & discontinued item - lowest price I've seen this year (auction, starting at $.99)

Timex-Expedition-Military-Flight-Watch-Chronograph-Slide-RuleT49825DH


----------



## jgsatl (May 1, 2013)

**ninja edit - this is in response to the aragon watch post. i'm intrigued by a big, bulky watch that isn't an invicta at a reasonable price.

pretty tempted by this... but what to do what to do.. 45mm or 50mm... i have a 7.5 inch wrist... here is my 46mm maratac...









thoughts? think i might like the 50mm in orange but not sure...


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

jgsatl said:


> **ninja edit - this is in response to the aragon watch post. i'm intrigued by a big, bulky watch that isn't an invicta at a reasonable price.
> 
> pretty tempted by this... but what to do what to do.. 45mm or 50mm... i have a 7.5 inch wrist... here is my 46mm maratac...
> 
> thoughts? think i might like the 50mm in orange but not sure...


45mm.


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

thedius said:


> 45mm.


Same from me. I think 45 mm would be spot on, especially given its height.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

44mm on 7:45 wrist, don't go any bigger than 45 imho ( just got rid of my biggest: pocket watch conversion cased in 46mm Parnis case)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

jgsatl said:


> **ninja edit - this is in response to the aragon watch post. i'm intrigued by a big, bulky watch that isn't an invicta at a reasonable price.
> 
> pretty tempted by this... but what to do what to do.. 45mm or 50mm... i have a 7.5 inch wrist... here is my 46mm maratac...
> 
> ...


One of each! =)

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Got my $103 chrono from the CW half price sale. It's a nice watch but the 18mm lug width will have to grow on me as it looks narrow. It came on a brown croc strap with quick release spring bars but that had to go and on a Eulit perlon it went. I think it looks better. I'm happy for the price but honestly it's still gotta grow on me some


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Very nice. I regret waiting on this deal, by the time I decided to fire away all the cheaper priced watches were gone.



City74 said:


> Got my $103 chrono from the CW half price sale. It's a nice watch but the 18mm lug width will have to grow on me as it looks narrow. It came on a brown croc strap with quick release spring bars but that had to go and on a Eulit perlon it went. I think it looks better. I'm happy for the price but honestly it's still gotta grow on me some
> 
> View attachment 11615218


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Called Jomashop and they said my order placed ten days ago would be shipping in 3-4 days. In the meantime Gooroo had sent me an offer that was comparable, so I cancelled Joma and bought it from Gooroo.

Edit: Sorry that was for my Glycine F104


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

Anyone know what the story is with ebay purchases being filled by GM dealers? I ordered a Hamilton from a guy in CA and the watch was drop-shipped directly from Ashford. Not complaining - it was a great price and actually a little reassuring to see where it came from, but I'm just curious about the affiliation.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Called Jomashop and they said my order placed ten days ago would be shipping in 3-4 days. In the meantime Gooroo had sent me an offer that was comparable, so I cancelled Joma and bought it from Gooroo.
> 
> Edit: Sorry that was for my Glycine F104


I cancelled my order from Jomashop too. 15 days waiting to ship was way too much...


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

So, there I was...standing behind the bar in the officer's club somewhere on a base in Africa. 

Guy comes to the bar...

Me: Hey nice Alpina!

Guy: Are you a watch guy? What are you wearing?

Me: Yep (as I show him my SCVE003, "Rising Sun")

Guy: I had that watch and just sold it a couple months ago. 

Me: Where'd you sell it? What'd you get for it?

Guy: eBay. About $600. 

Me: Yeah, I paid over 800 for mine but I knew it was rare, blah blah...

Guy: Did you post that in the deals thread on WUS?!

Me: Yep. 

Guy: You're the whole reason I sold mine after seeing what you paid. 

Me: No way! A "Heads Up" WIS in the wild...and in Africa no less. 

Both: High Fives. 

Haha. Anyways...a cool moment brought to you by this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

My thoughts exactly. See if Gooroo will match, I got a great price from them on the same watch after I messaged them.



cuica said:


> I cancelled my order from Jomashop too. 15 days waiting to ship was way too much...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Wutch said:


> Anyone know what the story is with ebay purchases being filled by GM dealers? I ordered a Hamilton from a guy in CA and the watch was drop-shipped directly from Ashford. Not complaining - it was a great price and actually a little reassuring to see where it came from, but I'm just curious about the affiliation.


I don't suppose Ashford can have an eBay page and still sell high-end name brand watches...?



NoRoadtrippin said:


> So, there I was...standing behind the bar in the officer's club somewhere on a base in Africa.
> 
> Guy comes to the bar...
> 
> ...


Reminds me of when I was on a West Cost college road trip some decades ago, we stopped at this bar called the "Oar House" in Santa Monica, California. My college room-mate was a GI bill-just out of the Army sergeant who had just gotten out. He runs into this Egyptian guy in the bar and they hug and start talking very fast. Turns out that this guy was stationed at the same outpost on the Sinai Egypt/Israel border for 6 months. The Egyptian fellow was in LA on holiday same as us.

It is a small world indeed.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

jgsatl said:


> **ninja edit - this is in response to the aragon watch post. i'm intrigued by a big, bulky watch that isn't an invicta at a reasonable price.
> 
> pretty tempted by this... but what to do what to do.. 45mm or 50mm... i have a 7.5 inch wrist...
> 
> ...thoughts? think i might like the 50mm in orange but not sure...


45mm, no doubt about it.

These sure look like nice watches at a great price. I really like the plain stainless bezel with the lume (though wonder how long that will last), almost a civilized Seiko Monster motif. I keep looking at the yellow dial but just can't pull the trigger due to the 17mm thickness. I had a watch that thick and never would wear it. Wore my SKXA35 today to convince myself I already have an excellent yellow dial diver, better than this Aragon. Yeah, think I'll go back over to their site again just to confirm that opinion. Now, what was that discount code...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Not sure if it's been shared but $359 for Titanium Certina DS Action on strap with code: SDACTION359

http://www.ashford.com/us/C013-407-...s+LLC&LinkName=Ashford+Catalog&PubCID=1122587










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

MAY17839 and can be used only once per purchase.



MacInFL said:


> 45mm, no doubt about it.
> 
> These sure look like nice watches at a great price. I really like the plain stainless bezel with the lume (though wonder how long that will last), almost a civilized Seiko Monster motif. I keep looking at the yellow dial but just can't pull the trigger due to the 17mm thickness. I had a watch that thick and never would wear it. Wore my SKXA35 today to convince myself I already have an excellent yellow dial diver, better than this Aragon. Yeah, think I'll go back over to their site again just to confirm that opinion. Now, what was that discount code...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> Not sure if it's been shared but $359 for Titanium Certina DS Action on strap with code: SDACTION359
> 
> Certina DS Action C013-407-47-081-00 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> ...


That's a nice looking rubber strap. Removable links, deployant clasp, and diving extension.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I wish this was the 40mm case instead of 43mm. Just to big for me.



Watches503 said:


> Not sure if it's been shared but $359 for Titanium Certina DS Action on strap with code: SDACTION359
> 
> Certina DS Action C013-407-47-081-00 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> ...


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

Watches503 said:


> Not sure if it's been shared but $359 for Titanium Certina DS Action on strap with code: SDACTION359
> 
> http://www.ashford.com/us/C013-407-...s+LLC&LinkName=Ashford+Catalog&PubCID=1122587
> 
> ...


Wow, is there a secret spot to find these codes? Maybe I don't want to know.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Got an email from Jomashop about a supposed watch sale, but the prices only look average:

Oris Doorbuster Event - Jomashop


----------



## diba kai (Sep 4, 2010)

Fwiw, Jet.com has some examples of the discontinued Citizen aw0040 black dial version. $111. I like this little field watch very much partly because of its intriguing solar cell in the chapter ring.


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

Watches503 said:


> Not sure if it's been shared but $359 for Titanium Certina DS Action on strap with code: SDACTION359
> 
> Certina DS Action C013-407-47-081-00 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> ...


Damn, I'd been thinking about jumping on that at $505... grrrr.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Got an email from Jomashop about a supposed watch sale, but the prices only look average:
> 
> Oris Doorbuster Event - Jomashop


Yeah that's normal for Joma. Declare a sale, and it is really just their normal prices with a couple models discounted slightly more than they were before.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Karkarov said:


> Yeah that's normal for Joma. Declare a sale, and it is really just their normal prices with a couple models discounted slightly more than they were before.


There are some great deals on Sixty-fives in there. Not just another Jomashop fake sale IMO.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

The large Cherry Wood watchbox sold by SkyMallStore on eBay is back in stock and at a lower price point: $23.99! Hurry before they sell out again! I was lucky enough to have a $15 credit in my account, so my out the door cost for this baby was less than $9! 
Cherry Wood Jewelry Box + Watch Organizer + Displays Watches Jewelry + Glass Top | eBay


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> Not sure if it's been shared but $359 for Titanium Certina DS Action on strap with code: SDACTION359
> 
> Certina DS Action C013-407-47-081-00 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice find! That date window has always been a deal breaker for me.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

During Glycine Madness, did anybody pick up the Combat Sub Aquarius?

I absolutely love the look. But I'm wondering what, specs-wise, justifies its mark-up over "normal" Combat Subs?


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> During Glycine Madness, did anybody pick up the Combat Sub Aquarius?
> 
> I absolutely love the look. But I'm wondering what, specs-wise, justifies its mark-up over "normal" Combat Subs?
> 
> View attachment 11617466


I owned one for a bit before the madness.

Better finishing, ceramic bezel and higher WR. The extra crown is a helium release valve. Nice domed sapphire but the AR coating often gave off a royal blue tint.

Downside is no bracelet option, at least at the time I owned it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

MattFeeder said:


> Nice find! That date window has always been a deal breaker for me.


That's a shame.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> During Glycine Madness, did anybody pick up the Combat Sub Aquarius?
> 
> I absolutely love the look. But I'm wondering what, specs-wise, justifies its mark-up over "normal" Combat Subs?
> 
> View attachment 11617466


I bought one. It's three times the normal Sub. Way higher level. It's more PO than regular Sub.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Jabrnet said:


> Wow, is there a secret spot to find these codes? Maybe I don't want to know..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


The SD means Slick Deals.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> During Glycine Madness, did anybody pick up the Combat Sub Aquarius?
> 
> I absolutely love the look. But I'm wondering what, specs-wise, justifies its mark-up over "normal" Combat Subs?
> 
> View attachment 11617466


I like the look as well, but found the not often listed spec for case thickness of 18.8mm which is too tall for my taste.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> Not sure if it's been shared but $359 for Titanium Certina DS Action on strap with code: SDACTION359
> 
> http://www.ashford.com/us/C013-407-...s+LLC&LinkName=Ashford+Catalog&PubCID=1122587
> 
> ...


Deals like this make me want to take money out of my Chronomat piggy bank. Which is exactly why I don't have a Chronomat yet.

Ah the mighty vice of Watch addiction.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Back in stock:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/292078695408
G-Shock Gulfmaster for $155. This thing has sooooo many features at this price point. Mine should be here Thursday.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

timesupply on eBay just lowered the Seiko solar chrono below to $189.95
Great looking chrono without worrying about batteries


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

RBLAINE said:


> Back in stock:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/292078695408
> G-Shock Gulfmaster for $155. This thing has sooooo many features at this price point. Mine should be here Thursday.


Nice


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

LOL!!! I hear ya. A month and a half ago I told myself I was going to make a watchie bank and put all my change into it to buy myself a Hamilton Khaki. Since then I have bought a Bambino, 2 Spinnakers, a Trintec kickstarter, and I think an Aragorn 45mm Evo divemaster. I am starting to think that Crack would be much cheaper..(sorry if crack has touched anyone here but I am a joker!!! Who doesn't like crack anyways?)



lxnastynotch93 said:


> Deals like this make me want to take money out of my Chronomat piggy bank. Which is exactly why I don't have a Chronomat yet.
> 
> Ah the mighty vice of Watch addiction.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

That Certina is sexy. I'd prefer a matching date window. Also 20mm lugs doesn't seem right for a 43mm case. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> The large Cherry Wood watchbox sold by SkyMallStore on eBay is back in stock and at a lower price point: $23.99! Hurry before they sell out again! I was lucky enough to have a $15 credit in my account, so my out the door cost for this baby was less than $9!
> Cherry Wood Jewelry Box + Watch Organizer + Displays Watches Jewelry + Glass Top | eBay
> 
> View attachment 11617450


Arrggghhh! I just paid 32 for one. I must have caused the price to drop, the same way I can force a rainstorm by washing my car.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

I'm going to be the odd one out and say 50mm. I think that the width of the bezel requires a larger dial. If I get one it'll be a purple 50mm.



jgsatl said:


> **ninja edit - this is in response to the aragon watch post. i'm intrigued by a big, bulky watch that isn't an invicta at a reasonable price.
> 
> pretty tempted by this... but what to do what to do.. 45mm or 50mm... i have a 7.5 inch wrist... here is my 46mm maratac...
> 
> ...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

A few days ago skymallstore on ebay sold out of the large "cherry wood" watch boxes. They appear to have received more stock of the large but the price is now, as of the time of this post, the same as the small box.

Cherry Wood Jewelry Box + Watch Organizer + Displays Watches Jewelry + Glass Top

Edit: One for the Australians. This deal is way off topic but I suspect there's significant overlap in enthusiasm between watches and whisk(e)y.

Nick's Wine Merchants/Vintage Direct (Melbourne) is currently holding a couple of sales on Scotch single malts. The first is 1L bottles, which are usually for travel retail and can therefore be a bit hit and miss quality-wise, but there are some gems in the list. The second is a selection of Glenfarclas. Free shipping almost everywhere (in Australia) on orders over $200.

One Litre Scotch Super Deals
Glenfarclas Super Deals


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Spinnaker Wreck 20% off with code WRECK20. Not bad looking for $200.

https://www.spinnaker-watches.com/pages/wreck-sp-5051#shopnow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanPatrick said:


> Spinnaker Wreck 20% off with code WRECK20. Not bad looking for $200.
> 
> https://www.spinnaker-watches.com/pages/wreck-sp-5051#shopnow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spinnaker Wreck? lol, that name!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Got an email from Jomashop about a supposed watch sale, but the prices only look average:
> 
> Oris Doorbuster Event - Jomashop


I get an e-mail from those guys seemingly every week.... I don't think any of their sales are real.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> I get an e-mail from those guys seemingly every week.... I don't think any of their sales are real.


I suspect that a lot of the GM shenanigans in the US wouldn't be legal in countries with stronger consumer laws...


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

I was cruising eBay looking for new and creative ways to do damage to my bank balance/credit card and noticed that joma's ebay store feedback rating is up to 99.4. I'm awfully sure that it was as low as 99.1 this time last year. If I'm remembering correctly that means Jomashop has been doing a much better job of late at customer service. Which is great because there are a ton of items that they have far and away the best prices on.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

eljay said:


> I suspect that a lot of the GM shenanigans in the US wouldn't be legal in countries with stronger consumer laws...


It's called Marketing. Caveat Emptor.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

boze said:


> That Certina is sexy. I'd prefer a matching date window. Also 20mm lugs doesn't seem right for a 43mm case.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


I have the blue dialed variant and it has the odd 21mm lug width. 
Nice review here (not mine) http://www.gmtminusfive.com/certina-ds-action-diver-automatic-review-c013-407-17-041-00/


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Rocat said:


> It's called Marketing. Caveat Emptor.


If only it were that easy to boil down the entirety of consumer law to one platitude.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> Spinnaker Wreck 20% off with code WRECK20. Not bad looking for $200.
> 
> https://www.spinnaker-watches.com/pages/wreck-sp-5051#shopnow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OFD30 get's you 30% off.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Frederique Constant FC235M4S6NVYBGE* Slimline Silver Dial Nylon Strap Men's Watch *$179.99* & FREE Shipping


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Hadley Roma MS3150 on sale for $8.46 at AJ Raefields, ships free in USA.










Fits Indiglo | Watch Band | MS3150 | 19mm Black PVC Rubber Mens | Hadley Roma | Diver or Sport | ajraefields

Hadley Roma MS3150 is a superior replacement strap for Casio DW290-1V.










Casio's strap is stiff recycled PVC with a plastic buckle. Hadley Roma's replacement is stretchy virgin PVC with a stainless steel buckle. I learned about recycled vinyl in the 1973-74 oil embargo when phonograph records turned to crap. I've worn this watch both ways and H-R's strap is a worthwhile upgrade to me. 15% off list price makes it a deal.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Croton CA301179SSBL* Automatic Mechanical Steel 10 ATM WR Date Watch *$24.95*


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

It seems the cherry wood watch box is out of stock again. 

Quick question for those that have it, can you remove the dividers and still have a nice looking watch case where you could lay the watches down on the bottom? Or do the dividers cut into the felt liner?

I ask because I was able to pull out the liners of my other one and store 26 watches or more instead of the 20 that it was supposed to hold. I wonder about this one being able to hold even more, given the jewelry portion of the box.

Any advice?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've had my eye on this watch for awhile, and now Touch of Modern has it for a great price.

Elysee Dual-Timer Automatic, Model 87001, for $279.99. It's over $400 most everywhere else.

I have this style of watch redundantly covered in my collection, or else I'd be jumping.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/elysee-watches/elysee-dual-timer-automatic-87001


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Yes and no. The dividers are glued to the bottom, but I rocked mine back and forth until the glue gave way. I didn't tear any liner but there are some glue lines that are visible. But it did create more room.



swank said:


> It seems the cherry wood watch box is out of stock again.
> 
> Quick question for those that have it, can you remove the dividers and still have a nice looking watch case where you could lay the watches down on the bottom? Or do the dividers cut into the felt liner?
> 
> ...


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Brera Eterno GMT for $198 at Nordstrom Rack


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Have you ever felt the need for a Solar watch charger?

Casio Solar, Citizen Eco Drive, Seiko Solar Watch Charger! *CoolFire Professional Solar Watch Charger* *$26.99**

*


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Saw this posted in the dive forum. Dutch Florijn Watches for ~$200 with NH35A and sapphire. At 45mm they're kinda big and bulky, but I kinda dig that in a tool diver. If I hadn't just traded for a Vanuatu and bought a Spinnaker Cahill I'd bite on that silver bezel. Might still cop after I start mowing lawns if you dogs don't buy them all up ? Review here http://wornandwound.com/review/florijn-2-review/









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've had my eye on this watch for awhile, and now Touch of Modern has it for a great price.
> 
> Elysee Dual-Timer Automatic, Model 87001, for $279.99. It's over $400 most everywhere else.
> 
> ...


That's a great deal. I would really consider it... has anyone used the MyUS.com which ToM says to use for international orders? How does it actually work? I just want to work out how much it'll cost to ship to Australia to determine if it's worth it.


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> That's a great deal. I would really consider it... has anyone used the MyUS.com which ToM says to use for international orders? How does it actually work? I just want to work out how much it'll cost to ship to Australia to determine if it's worth it.


I've used MyUS.com in the past, mate.

I used to get a free annual subscription with my Amex card, but I've dropped it since they started charging me, from memory, about 60 bucks a year (US) to use it. I now use a free Shipito account, and find their shipping costs to be slightly cheaper. You only really require a Shipito paid account if you wish to consolidate several parcels into one to save on shipping.

Both MyUS and Shipito have worked well for me. They pretty much do what it says on the tin, that is they give you a US address and forward any arriving packages to your Aussie one, and will usually provide you with a choice of insurances and shipping companies at various price points.

They both offer various options for repacking, such as adding extra bubblewrap, security tape etc, and Shipito sends you digital photos of the package when it arrives in their facility so you can inspect for damage. MyUS may do the same, but I don't recall.

If I had one criticism of both, it would be that I've never found their shipping calculators to be particularly accurate, but that may be due to the quality of the information provided by websites such as Ebay and Amazon about package size and weight etc. I've always felt that I roll the dice slightly on shipping cost when I use the service.

If you'd like more detail, then PM me, as I don't want to bore the thread with chapter & verse on my methods of avoiding the "Australia Tax". o|


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

White GWN-1000E-8 triple sensor solar-atomic G-Shock is back at $155

Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster Tough Solar Triple Sensor Watch | eBay


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

uyebsk said:


> Brera Eterno GMT for $198 at Nordstrom Rack
> View attachment 11620138


So this one is quite interesting. From Brera's website:
- Swiss ISA 8376/1990
- Hr/Min Indicated by Central Hands
- Small Second @ 3 hr
- Date Window @ 6 hr
- End-of-Life (EOL) Indicator
- 24 hr Second Time Zone
- 12 hr Alarm
- 6 Jewels

...End-of-Life Indicator?!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

eljay said:


> So this one is quite interesting.
> 
> ...End-of-Life Indicator?!


For the battery, a common feature for quartz movements


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

[It jumps in and out of stock. I missed it that last two times. Finally ordered it last night. Looks like a lot of watch for the moneyQUOTE=RBLAINE;41130962]Back in stock:
Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster Tough Solar Triple Sensor Watch | eBay
G-Shock Gulfmaster for $155. This thing has sooooo many features at this price point. Mine should be here Thursday.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Best seller in the north and south poles during the polar night time!



HoustonReal said:


> Have you ever felt the need for a Solar watch charger?
> 
> Casio Solar, Citizen Eco Drive, Seiko Solar Watch Charger! *CoolFire Professional Solar Watch Charger* *$26.99**
> 
> *


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've had my eye on this watch for awhile, and now Touch of Modern has it for a great price.
> 
> Elysee Dual-Timer Automatic, Model 87001, for $279.99. It's over $400 most everywhere else.
> 
> ...


This is a GMT watch without a second hand, correct?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> This is a GMT watch without a second hand, correct?


I don't think so. I think it's a normal three hander with an inner bezel to set a second time zone. Just means you need to know whether your secondary zone is more or less than 12 hours variant from you.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

What he said


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

eljay said:


> ...End-of-Life Indicator?!
> 
> View attachment 11621458


Wow. You're really making some of us feel old with the _Logan's Run_ reference.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I don't think so. I think it's a normal three hander with an inner bezel to set a second time zone. Just means you need to know whether your secondary zone is more or less than 12 hours variant from you.


Ahhh...so the second crown rotates the bezel, not a hand. That would confuse me like crazy since there isn't a numerical reference on the dial itself for the primary time zone.



HoustonReal said:


> Wow. You're really making some of us feel old with the _Logan's Run_ reference.


Mmmm...Farrah!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

There... is... no... sanctuary.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Have you ever felt the need for a Solar watch charger?
> 
> Casio Solar, Citizen Eco Drive, Seiko Solar Watch Charger! *CoolFire Professional Solar Watch Charger* *$26.99**
> 
> *


Interesting concept


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Don't know anything about the seller, but this looks like a really good deal for a Technomarine Chronograph at $49.99 with a coupon for an additional 10% off at the top of the page. Hurry, there's only two left, and I'm really wanting them to sell before I buy one...

https://www.dealsie.com/products/te...Kebk9nc4Q5a0qnk44ADQovvFXEEYoR2oBPRoCzJ_w_wcB


----------



## farazium (Feb 17, 2017)

Heads up on TISELL Pilot! 40mm pilot Type A/B are back in stock!!...just ordered Type A

http : // shop2 . tisellkr . cafe24 . com


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> White GWN-1000E-8 triple sensor solar-atomic G-Shock is back at $155
> 
> Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster Tough Solar Triple Sensor Watch | eBay


Will it work for a 6.75 ish wrist ?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> Will it work for a 6.75 ish wrist ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I have about same size wrist. It's big that's for sure. But it's a out-and-about-do-manly-things type watch, so it works. Good deal too...I paid considerably more for my blue one last year. Pic for ref on wrist...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Kluver said:


> I have about same size wrist. It's big that's for sure. But it's a out-and-about-do-manly-things type watch, so it works. Good deal too...I paid considerably more for my blue one last year. Pic for ref on wrist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow thats Yugee! But so is the deal. Considering the only manly thing I do is to ask my wife to make me tea after I get back from work this could be the perfect watch for me. 
Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This Trident crown is vicious. Didn't have this issue with any of my other CW watches. I'll take out another link and see if that helps.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh heck, that is awful. I would stop wearing it, you shouldn't have to be tortured for a watch. I hate to say it; but, maybe you need the smaller version?


----------



## blueboy85 (Nov 7, 2013)

Yonger and Bresson is having a 30% off sale for its CHENONCEAU and X-TREM lines. French brand and movements with Hublot/B&R inspiration.

https://yonger-bresson.fr/collections/chenonceau/products/ybh-8365-13
https://yonger-bresson.fr/collections/x-trem/products/ybh-8352-08


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cuevobat said:


> Oh heck, that is awful. I would stop wearing it, you shouldn't have to be tortured for a watch. I hate to say it; but, maybe you need the smaller version?


To be fair, I was doing something dumb and should have taken it off. I still didn't expect that.


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> So, there I was...standing behind the bar in the officer's club somewhere on a base in Africa.
> 
> Guy comes to the bar...
> 
> ...


Hahaha, I went and searched for the original posts we made back after you bought yours, to quote them for the purpose of telling this story, but it was from the 2016 thread, which is locked now, so I waved off.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Ouch! The crown on my 38mm isn't that sharp.



RyanD said:


> This Trident crown is vicious. Didn't have this issue with any of my other CW watches. I'll take out another link and see if that helps.
> 
> View attachment 11625162


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

RyanD said:


> This Trident crown is vicious. Didn't have this issue with any of my other CW watches. I'll take out another link and see if that helps.


Is that the 43mm? I have the 38 and haven't experienced this. They're big crowns though.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

MV-22 said:


> Hahaha, I went and searched for the original posts we made back after you bought yours, to quote them for the purpose of telling this story, but it was from the 2016 thread, which is locked now, so I waved off.


Ha. I did the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

The Large cherry wood box is back in stock.

Just ordered one.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/192137254097

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Here's a steal of a deal: Dutch microbrand Florijn is blowing out their killer divers, normally $380-ish, now ~$200, or 40% off. They're big 45mm beasts, with sapphire, 300m, NH35, 3 straps, and a boatload of awesome.

Florijn Watches - Collection


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

cuevobat said:


> Oh heck, that is awful. I would stop wearing it, you shouldn't have to be tortured for a watch. I hate to say it; but, maybe you need the smaller version?


Isn't his the chronometer? Not sure if they made a 38mm version.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> The Large cherry wood box is back in stock.
> 
> Just ordered one.
> Cherry Wood Jewelry Box + Watch Organizer + Displays Watches Jewelry + Glass Top
> ...


Thanks! Decided to pull the trigger last night, but the large ones were gone. I didn't hesitate on this one.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

RyanD said:


> This Trident crown is vicious. Didn't have this issue with any of my other CW watches. I'll take out another link and see if that helps.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11625162&d=1493139504"]
> 
> ...


They are a bit sharp. I wear mine high enough that it doesn't do that though. Tighten it up a bit and it should be fine.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

studiompd said:


> Isn't his the chronometer? Not sure if they made a 38mm version.


Seeing that there's no lume next to the date box I think it's the 38mm version. Iirc the 43mm version has lume between the date box and the bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

poison said:


> Here's a steal of a deal: Dutch microbrand Florijn is blowing out their killer divers, normally $380-ish, now ~$200, or 40% off. They're big 45mm beasts, with sapphire, 300m, NH35, 3 straps, and a boatload of awesome.
> 
> Florijn Watches - Collection


Nice design and value. I wish they'd not gone with the cyclops though.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

boze said:


> Nice design and value. I wish they'd not gone with the cyclops though.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


They will remove it when you order, if you like.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

poison said:


> They will remove it when you order, if you like.


That's awesome. Any discount codes we should know about?

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

poison said:


> Here's a steal of a deal: Dutch microbrand Florijn is blowing out their killer divers, normally $380-ish, now ~$200, or 40% off. They're big 45mm beasts, with sapphire, 300m, NH35, 3 straps, and a boatload of awesome.
> 
> Florijn Watches - Collection





Chirv said:


> Saw this posted in the dive forum. Dutch Florijn Watches for ~$200 with NH35A and sapphire. At 45mm they're kinda big and bulky, but I kinda dig that in a tool diver. If I hadn't just traded for a Vanuatu and bought a Spinnaker Cahill I'd bite on that silver bezel. Might still cop after I start mowing lawns if you dogs don't buy them all up ? Review here http://wornandwound.com/review/florijn-2-review/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, beat ya to it ?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Chirv said:


> Sorry mate, beat ya to it ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Heck, PayPal didn't include a step to review my order and it charged me VAT!

Hope their CS can handle this!

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

poison said:


> Here's a steal of a deal: Dutch microbrand Florijn is blowing out their killer divers, normally $380-ish, now ~$200, or 40% off. They're big 45mm beasts, with sapphire, 300m, NH35, 3 straps, and a boatload of awesome.
> 
> Florijn Watches - Collection


Nice! I like the elevated indices cut into the rehaut.

RMD


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> Seeing that there's no lume next to the date box I think it's the 38mm version. Iirc the 43mm version has lume between the date box and the bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not on the chronometer version.

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-cosc-600-chronometer-1

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

They appear to have separate SKUs for vat and non vat items. Three models so six SKUs total.

Heads up anyone preparing to order the Florijn.



boze said:


> Heck, PayPal didn't include a step to review my order and it charged me VAT!
> 
> Hope their CS can handle this!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> *Croton CA301179SSBL* Automatic Mechanical Steel 10 ATM WR Date Watch *$24.95*


 nvrmnd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

boze said:


> Heck, PayPal didn't include a step to review my order and it charged me VAT!
> 
> Hope their CS can handle this!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Those ordering , go to the link on the cart page that takes you to their store. There are VAT and non-VAT links.

Heaven help me, I am such a sucker for tool divers!!!

RMD


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

boze said:


> Heck, PayPal didn't include a step to review my order and it charged me VAT!
> 
> Hope their CS can handle this!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


They respond on FB, you'll be fine.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Bob Duckworth said:


> Those ordering , go to the link on the cart page that takes you to their store. There are VAT and non-VAT links.
> 
> Heaven help me, I am such a sucker for tool divers!!!
> 
> RMD


Good looking out with the separate product listings.

I heard back from Hans less than an hour after emailing him and he said he'd credit back the VAT tomorrow morning.


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

Bob Duckworth said:


> Those ordering , go to the link on the cart page that takes you to their store. There are VAT and non-VAT links.
> 
> Heaven help me, I am such a sucker for tool divers!!!
> 
> RMD


Me too,just ordered one. I have no will power.....I hate this thread LOL


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

justin86 said:


> They are a bit sharp. I wear mine high enough that it doesn't do that though. Tighten it up a bit and it should be fine.












Ryan...have you been checked for fleas and ticks lately?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

RyanD said:


> To be fair, I was doing something dumb and should have taken it off. I still didn't expect that.


Maybe just switch to the other hand ;-)


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> Have you ever felt the need for a Solar watch charger?
> 
> Casio Solar, Citizen Eco Drive, Seiko Solar Watch Charger! *CoolFire Professional Solar Watch Charger* *$26.99**
> 
> *


Be careful with these. I know there is no heat that comes off, but I used one on my Seiko Astron. Kept it on there for a few days to get it to "full" and it ended up damaging the lume markers. They faded a bit in the middle and are not uniform anymore. Pretty disappointing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Geya GY75001D*_ Quartz Chronograph $24.99 >>> *$14.99* with coupon code *"4EF9QRJY"* at checkout
Sapphire, Black Dial, Brown Leather Strap, 42mm Stainless Steel Case


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

Jomashop has a few variations of the Glycine Combat Sub for 425$. Not sure if this was posted elsewhere, but they are a steal for this price. I cannot believe that the root beer version is not sold out!

http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3908-19at2-c-mb.html

Cheers,

Seb

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Geya GY75001D*_ Quartz Chronograph $24.99 >>> *$14.99* with coupon code *"4EF9QRJY"* at checkout
> Sapphire, Black Dial, Brown Leather Strap, 42mm Stainless Steel Case


Crap. Another watch I don't need. Somebody stop me!


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

So a little late to the party, but finally picked this up from the gooroo.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Geya GY75001D*_ Quartz Chronograph $24.99 >>> *$14.99* with coupon code *"4EF9QRJY"* at checkout
> Sapphire, Black Dial, Brown Leather Strap, 42mm Stainless Steel Case


In! And I'm far too excited for a $14 watch. Lol.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

I recently purchased the F104 from Joma. After 11 days they still hadn't shipped. I called them and they said it would ship in 3-5 more days. I cancelled the order, and WatchGooroo made me an offer I couldn't refuse. Ordered it from them and had confirmation it was at the UPS distribution centre by the end of the day.



smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Jomashop has a few variations of the Glycine Combat Sub for 425$. Not sure if this was posted elsewhere, but they are a steal for this price. I cannot believe that the root beer version is not sold out!
> 
> ...


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I am hoping to get a deal on the Bulova Acutron II lobster that many of you have gotten.

I've also noticed the Acutron II Surveyor chronograph:








That looks awesome too, but I have a question. Is the subdial at 6 the seconds hand and does it tick like a normal quartz? The videos I found suggest that is the case. If so, I am less interested in it. The coolest part of this Bulova series is the ultra-smooth sweep of the second hand.

Please help me understand these models, thank you!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

swank said:


> I am hoping to get a deal on the Bulova Acutron II lobster that many of you have gotten.
> 
> I've also noticed the Acutron II Surveyor chronograph:
> View attachment 11629754
> ...


Only the 3-hand Accutron II have the smooth sweep second hand, 16 beats per second.

The Accutron II chronos small seconds is the 6 o'clock dial that tics at 2 beats per second. In chrono mode the big sweep ticks at 8 beats per second

Precisionist chrono vs Accutron chrono quote:

"It is important to note that the Precisionist movement in the Accutron II collection of watches is slightly different than the movement in the larger Precisionist watches (collection). That is because in order to reduce the size of the movement for these more classic timepieces Bulova needed to use smaller batteries. To maintain the same three year battery life Bulova slowed down the frequency of the watch so that is uses a bit less power. So what does all this mean? Basically in order to have a watch that is not so large, Bulova decided to offer a bit less accuracy. Having said that, these are still much more accurate than "traditional" quartz movements. So while the larger Precisionist movements are "way" more accurate than most quartz movements, the Accutron II Precisionist movements are "much" more accurate."

Bulova Accutron II Surveyor With Precisionist Movement Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch

They also slowed down the beat rate of the sweep to 8 bps from the 16 bps of the big Precisionist.

Video showing the 8 bps sweep of the Accutron II chrono sweep hand and 2 bps small seconds.






Video showing smooth 16 bps sweep of the non-chrono 98b252 lobster:


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

nachodaddy said:


> Crap. Another watch I don't need. Somebody stop me!


The coupon code worked. I guess I can give it as a gift to someone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

justin86 said:


> They are a bit sharp. I wear mine high enough that it doesn't do that though. Tighten it up a bit and it should be fine.


This one is really sharp. I sent CW a message about it. The photos on their web site show a chamfer on the crown edge.

https://www.christopherward.com/watches/dive


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

achernob said:


> Be careful with these. I know there is no heat that comes off, but I used one on my Seiko Astron. Kept it on there for a few days to get it to "full" and it ended up damaging the lume markers. They faded a bit in the middle and are not uniform anymore. Pretty disappointing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the warning!


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Geya GY75001D*_ Quartz Chronograph $24.99 >>> *$14.99* with coupon code *"4EF9QRJY"* at checkout
> Sapphire, Black Dial, Brown Leather Strap, 42mm Stainless Steel Case


Thanks... i had bought the stainless steel bracelet version from your earlier post... was pleasantly surprised by the finish and quality of the watch ... now i jumped on this one too ... thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

achernob said:


> Be careful with these. I know there is no heat that comes off, but I used one on my Seiko Astron. Kept it on there for a few days to get it to "full" and it ended up damaging the lume markers. They faded a bit in the middle and are not uniform anymore. Pretty disappointing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they used red LEDs, I suspect that wouldn't be a problem any more. They'd be cheaper too. I wonder why they don't.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

eljay said:


> If they used red LEDs, I suspect that wouldn't be a problem any more. They'd be cheaper too. I wonder why they don't.


Here's a quick photo. If you look close you can see the slight discoloration in the blue lume markers. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Maybe because it would look less sun-like or something like that?



eljay said:


> If they used red LEDs, I suspect that wouldn't be a problem any more. They'd be cheaper too. I wonder why they don't.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Maybe because it would look less sun-like or something like that?


Silicon PV cells pick up most of their energy from around the red part of the visible spectrum, and for charging a watch it probably doesn't have to be terribly powerful. Citizen uses silicon but I'm not sure about Seiko and Casio.

Red is also not energetic enough to charge the lume, so I figure it probably wouldn't cause it to deteriorate as quickly either.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

eljay said:


> If they used red LEDs, I suspect that wouldn't be a problem any more. They'd be cheaper too. I wonder why they don't.


I believe that lume charges mostly from UV spectrum light, and red LEDs produce light colors near the opposite end of the spectrum. They may be trying to cover lume charging as well.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

I don't doubt that it would work, just that the average potential buyer might not be aware. When people think solar they think of the sun.



eljay said:


> Silicon PV cells pick up most of their energy from around the red part of the visible spectrum, and for charging a watch it probably doesn't have to be terribly powerful. Citizen uses silicon but I'm not sure about Seiko and Casio.
> 
> Red is also not energetic enough to charge the lume, so I figure it probably wouldn't cause it to deteriorate as quickly either.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

I should clarify that I'm guessing and I have no idea what I'm talking about. :-d



AndrewJohnPollock said:


> I don't doubt that it would work, just that the average potential buyer might not be aware. When people think solar they think of the sun.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I wonder if the proximity to the leds is the issue. I have thought of building a watch box with a small under cabinet light strip inside with the lights an inch or so from the watch faces. I was going to rig a timer to run the lights a few hours a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

swank said:


> I am hoping to get a deal on the Bulova Acutron II lobster that many of you have gotten.
> 
> I've also noticed the Acutron II Surveyor chronograph:
> View attachment 11629754
> ...


I can tell you this is a very attractive watch in person.


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

CMA22inc said:


> They appear to have separate SKUs for vat and non vat items. Three models so six SKUs total.
> 
> Heads up anyone preparing to order the Florijn.


You need to select the correct version on the Florijn site (1,2 or 3) and select the image of the watch that reflects with or without VAT.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Are you guys ordering with the loupe or without? It's a tossup, to me.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

I think that's the difference between the CW crown and the Dual Flag crown, my 38mm's crown looks like yours. perhaps they would send you a new crown/stem.



RyanD said:


> This one is really sharp. I sent CW a message about it. The photos on their web site show a chamfer on the crown edge.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.com/watches/dive
> 
> View attachment 11629898


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Another real deal from GroupOn; Fortis Flieger Cockpit on bracelet (in your choice of green, yellow or orange) for $549. Applying 10% off code of "FAMILY" and 10% BeFrugal cash back nets out to $444.69! Nice. https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-fl...l_option=c7bfe25c-02a3-11e7-8988-00259069d7cc


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Hmmm... this one is tugging at me to be my big-50th-birthday watch purchase, too.... Gemnation's daily deal is the Ball Engineer Spacemaster "Captain Poindexter" watch. 80 tritium tubes, COSC certified, 300m water resistance, and a legit space watch: https://www.forbes.com/sites/ariela...-gets-a-spacemaster-wrist-watch/#56497aa21cb7

$1,499

Ball Engineer Spacemaster Captain Poindexter Men's Watch Model: DM2036A-S5CA-BK


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Hmmm... this one is tugging at me to be my big-50th-birthday watch purchase, too.... Gemnation's daily deal is the Ball Engineer Spacemaster "Captain Poindexter" watch. 80 tritium tubes, COSC certified, 300m water resistance, and a legit space watch: https://www.forbes.com/sites/ariela...-gets-a-spacemaster-wrist-watch/#56497aa21cb7
> 
> $1,499
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Any strap deals going?

Looking for a brown leather strap that isn't too thick for my Airman No. 1, since the watch is relatively thin.

I'm thinking the Hirsch Liberty at 4mm would be a little much. Any suggestions for something around 2 - 2.5mm thick?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

Did any of you guys order a Cherry watch box from skymallstore this week? If so, how long did it take them to ship for you guys?

Mine is estimated to delivery on May 1st but it doesn't appear to have been shipped yet :\


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> I can tell you this is a very attractive watch in person.


Anyone know if all the current-ish Bulova chronos (Moonwatch, Military, Surveyor, Lobster, Snorkel II) use the same movement and operate exactly the same? Thanks.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blueboy85 said:


> Yonger and Bresson is having a 30% off sale for its CHENONCEAU and X-TREM lines. French brand and movements with Hublot/B&R inspiration.
> 
> https://yonger-bresson.fr/collections/chenonceau/products/ybh-8365-13
> https://yonger-bresson.fr/collections/x-trem/products/ybh-8352-08


I really like the X-trem

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

nick2412 said:


> Did any of you guys order a Cherry watch box from skymallstore this week? If so, how long did it take them to ship for you guys?
> 
> Mine is estimated to delivery on May 1st but it doesn't appear to have been shipped yet :\


It wasn't next day but sooner than expected. A week maybe.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I was looking at this one as well and still available from Joma for $795. But it's 46mm and 54mm lug-to-lug.. It would be hard to resist if it was 42-43mm.



WorthTheWrist said:


> During Glycine Madness, did anybody pick up the Combat Sub Aquarius?
> 
> I absolutely love the look. But I'm wondering what, specs-wise, justifies its mark-up over "normal" Combat Subs?
> 
> View attachment 11617466


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Another real deal from GroupOn; Fortis Flieger Cockpit on bracelet (in your choice of green, yellow or orange) for $549. Applying 10% off code of "FAMILY" and 10% BeFrugal cash back nets out to $444.69! Nice. https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-fl...l_option=c7bfe25c-02a3-11e7-8988-00259069d7cc


Not a bad price although I got mine from UpscaleTime last year for $387

This is a very underappreciated watch. The bracelet isn't great, but it looks good on a NATO.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> I was looking at this one as well and still available from Joma for $795. But it's 46mm and 54mm lug-to-lug.. It would be hard to resist if it was 42-43mm.


I'm pretty sure it can be had from Mrs. GooRoo for $599. Or $650.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> I was looking at this one as well and still available from Joma for $795. But it's 46mm and 54mm lug-to-lug.. It would be hard to resist if it was 42-43mm.


It's the almost 19mm thickness that stopped me. Agree that it would be harder to resist at 42mm and reasonable thickness.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> It's the almost 19mm thickness that stopped me. Agree that it would be harder to resist at 42mm and reasonable thickness.


Is it just me or the Glycine's going Invicta proportions?

HS Johnson has the Bulova Lobster on special, not sure if it's a lowest price, but could be one for the UK watchers


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

$15 off $75 at ebay again. Use code PSHOPSAVE15.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Who has the best deal on the Seiko Monster/Dracula watch? The black*red SRP diver. Doesn't seem available via Joma or Long Island.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

jk1492 said:


> Who has the best deal on the Seiko Monster/Dracula watch? The black*red SRP diver. Doesn't seem available via Joma or Long Island.


If you find out let me know because I've been looking for one too.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Not a bad price although I got mine from UpscaleTime last year for $387
> 
> This is a very u see appreciated watch. The bracelet isn't great, but it looks good on a NATO.
> 
> ...


I got an Orange one on the black bund, which is very nice. I want a green or yellow, though, so bad! I had a trade thread for a long time, but nobody ever replied. It is a very nice watch that has fantastic lume!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Good luck finding any but black/orange SRP315 
I have looked everywhere with no luck.
May want to check watchrecon for used.


jk1492 said:


> Who has the best deal on the Seiko Monster/Dracula watch? The black*red SRP diver. Doesn't seem available via Joma or Long Island.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

tanksndudes said:


> Anyone know if all the current-ish Bulova chronos (Moonwatch, Military, Surveyor, Lobster, Snorkel II) use the same movement and operate exactly the same? Thanks.


I think the moon and snorkel are the same movement. Not sure about others.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Hmmm... this one is tugging at me to be my big-50th-birthday watch purchase, too.... Gemnation's daily deal is the Ball Engineer Spacemaster "Captain Poindexter" watch. 80 tritium tubes, COSC certified, 300m water resistance, and a legit space watch: https://www.forbes.com/sites/ariela...-gets-a-spacemaster-wrist-watch/#56497aa21cb7
> 
> $1,499
> 
> ...


Words cannot describe how badly I want to buy that for myself as a present for my upcoming retirement. If only it weren't gray market...



studiompd said:


> $15 off $75 at ebay again. Use code PSHOPSAVE15.


Thanks for this. It put me over the edge on this one I had been considering:


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

nick2412 said:


> Did any of you guys order a Cherry watch box from skymallstore this week? If so, how long did it take them to ship for you guys?
> 
> Mine is estimated to delivery on May 1st but it doesn't appear to have been shipped yet :\


Mine has just cleared customs in Sydney. Ordered on the 14th so that's not bad I reckon. However I'm heading out of town for a couple of weeks, so I've delayed deliver until May 15! Buggar...


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I wish there was something that I wanted that the extra $15 would throw me over the line but idk anything on the bay that's a close enough deal to make me jump



studiompd said:


> $15 off $75 at ebay again. Use code PSHOPSAVE15.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

City74 said:


> I wish there was something that I wanted that the extra $15 would throw me over the line but idk anything on the bay that's a close enough deal to make me jump


Lol! exactly what im going through since past hour. Now got frustrated and closed the app.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

jk1492 said:


> Who has the best deal on the Seiko Monster/Dracula watch? The black*red SRP diver. Doesn't seem available via Joma or Long Island.


I set a stock alert with Long Island and was able to get one last month.


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

As far as the EBAY $15 thing, I went with this Green Seiko field watch
SEIKO Men SNK379 SEIKO 5 Automatic Retail $185 Authentic Box&Warranty SNK379K1 | eBay


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Compadre 8001 auto mechanical for $57 at Gearbest. Compadre 8001 Leather Band Date Men Automatic Mechanical Watch-57.00 Online Shopping| GearBest.com.










I don't know how many they have at this price, but they are normally about $140 and this is the first time I've seen them much below $100. The resemblance to a well-known watch by a great Swiss maker might not be entirely accidental!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I ended up buying a quad winder I had my eye on and was back in stock for the same low price as before. I will recoup some selling the winder I have now so all in all not a bad deal



Ossamanity said:


> Lol! exactly what im going through since past hour. Now got frustrated and closed the app.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

I posted this two weeks or so ago:

SONGMICS 8 Slots Zippered Watch Box Traveler's Black Watch Storage Case Organizer UJWB50B

$19.99








Today I saw this:








*Amzdeal 8 Slots Watch Display Box, Zippered Luxury Leatherette Crocodile Pattern (Dark Red)

$14.99*


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> I posted this two weeks or so ago:
> 
> SONGMICS 8 Slots Zippered Watch Box Traveler's Black Watch Storage Case Organizer UJWB50B
> 
> ...


I have the 4 slot one and the middle pad is glued in and falls out really fast, you can still use it and just slide it in there but not the classiest solution.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

City74 said:


> I wish there was something that I wanted that the extra $15 would throw me over the line but idk anything on the bay that's a close enough deal to make me jump


Yeah, I'm such a tweaker that I would need it to be something I wanted that cost pretty near exactly $75. Gotta maximize that percentage!


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

Its Seiko 5 hour, They fit that $75 bill perfectly.......
Just find the one you have been missing.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

If you need help getting over the hump. $3










https://www.ebay.com/itm/161125944151

Watchband Roller Stainless Steel Buckle


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Here's an ebay find for that coupon (I think):
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Accutr...ting-Bezel-Mesh-Band-Dive-Watch-/292098067356

Bulova Snorkel for $124.99


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Pic from the listing


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Dupe


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

For Mother's Day?
Bulova Women's 96L168 Precisionist Silver Tone Stainless Steel Quartz Watch | eBay
It sort of looks like a Cartier, but has the super cool precisionist movement! It my wife didn't wear a smart watch, and my mother-in-law didn't love really awful, cheap, blingy monstrosities, this would be my choice!


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

poison said:


> Are you guys ordering with the loupe or without? It's a tossup, to me.


15 Euros to remove the cyclops. I can do it for 0 Euros.

RMD

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

Yep, I ordered it yesterday at 1:47 PM and they actually shipped it by 5:20PM.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Bob Duckworth said:


> 15 Euros to remove the cyclops. I can do it for 0 Euros.
> 
> RMD
> 
> Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


I'm scared to. Hold me.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

nick2412 said:


> Did any of you guys order a Cherry watch box from skymallstore this week? If so, how long did it take them to ship for you guys?
> 
> Mine is estimated to delivery on May 1st but it doesn't appear to have been shipped yet :\


Ordered. Shipped. Expected to arrive on may 2nd. Arrived on April 27th. Way sooner and way bigger.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

hamsterdams said:


> Any strap deals going?
> 
> Looking for a brown leather strap that isn't too thick for my Airman No. 1, since the watch is relatively thin.
> 
> ...


Strap is always affordable.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Perdendosi said:


> For Mother's Day?
> Bulova Women's 96L168 Precisionist Silver Tone Stainless Steel Quartz Watch | eBay
> It sort of looks like a Cartier, but has the super cool precisionist movement! It my wife didn't wear a smart watch, and my mother-in-law didn't love really awful, cheap, blingy monstrosities, this would be my choice!


Gorgeous. But my wife prefers 40mm-plus watches (when she isn't wearing her FitBit) and the 30mm case diameter won't do.

My mother, on the other hand, would rather have me buy the Cartier. Because she's expensive like that.

This will work for my mother-in-law -- and I just ordered it.


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

nick2412 said:


> Did any of you guys order a Cherry watch box from skymallstore this week? If so, how long did it take them to ship for you guys?
> 
> Mine is estimated to delivery on May 1st but it doesn't appear to have been shipped yet :\


Yep, Ordered yesterday,it got shipped yesterday as well. ETA May 01


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

I got one in about a week but it's too low -- big watches bang on the glass. Thinking of returning it.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

juderiverman said:


> Strap is always affordable.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Ridiculous


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> For Mother's Day?
> Bulova Women's 96L168 Precisionist Silver Tone Stainless Steel Quartz Watch | eBay
> It sort of looks like a Cartier, but has the super cool precisionist movement! It my wife didn't wear a smart watch, and my mother-in-law didn't love really awful, cheap, blingy monstrosities, this would be my choice!


That is such a pretty watch. I would buy it for my wife but she never wears a watch.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Great, more shipping discussions....


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

isitauthentic said:


> Its Seiko 5 hour, They fit that $75 bill perfectly.......
> Just find the one you have been missing.


So true. Just snagged a LNIB Seiko SNZG15 for $72 after coupon.

And FYI, the coupon CAN be applied to an accepted "best offer".


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

For once I was patient -- me! And it paid off!

Since about fall of last year I've been smitten with the Luminox Modern Mariner 6502 automatic diver watch. For a black-dial-loving desk-diver like me, who likes them a little dressy, it's about perfection. Had an opportunity to get it from an online scuba shop in the $700s, but wanted it lower and passed. It then shot up to $900 to $1200 everywhere and stayed there for months.

Just tonight, all of a sudden, I'm seeing it at multiple places for less -- in the $700s and even the high $600s. Then I find it at sale at LuxChoice.com for even lower, and I jumped. As I'm checking out, I see a space for a coupon code. I search online for one. No reputable coupon code site has one, and a site I've never heard of has a code on Luminox watches that supposedly expired last month. I tried it, and it works! $531.95 with coupon code 'LUMEVENT5'

AND I went through Dollar Dig for a 5.5% rebate, so it's going to net out to *$502.69*! This is worth every bit of that. Given this sweet deal, it might be worth your while to check out the rest of Lux Choice's sale.

Luminox Sea Black Dial Automatic Men's Watch A.6502


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Manoj83 said:


> Yep, Ordered yesterday,it got shipped yesterday as well. ETA May 01


Same

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

RBLAINE said:


> Here's an ebay find for that coupon (I think):
> Bulova Accutron II Men's 96B208 Snorkel Rotating Bezel Mesh Band Dive Watch | eBay
> 
> Bulova Snorkel for $124.99


Wish this was the red one.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Strmwatch said:


> Wish this was the red one.


Yep I bought it. I have been trying for the orange one since the big Amazon blow out about a month ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

hamsterdams said:


> Any strap deals going?
> 
> Looking for a brown leather strap that isn't too thick for my Airman No. 1, since the watch is relatively thin.
> 
> ...


Forum member mannal turned me on to Lake House Leathers, chromexcel horse hide, thin at 2mm and worth the money, $27 plus $3 shipping. They look nice, I ordered the brown version today.

Featured Products


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Citizen BN0085-01E is only $174US on Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BN00...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B004JKA0WU










Borrowed photo link


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Got my Fortis Cockpit 2 from the deal houstonreal posted. Pretty good deal at $599 with the 8% ebay bucks.

Had to put it on a 2 piece zulu made by a WIS.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Any deals on Longines Conquest or Hydroconquest that have popped up lateley? Joma has a sale but not impressed with their pricing.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

tanksndudes said:


> Anyone know if all the current-ish Bulova chronos (Moonwatch, Military, Surveyor, Lobster, Snorkel II) use the same movement and operate exactly the same? Thanks.


Yes, chrono Accutron II are all the same. (3-handers are different)


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Seiko Divers Orange Dial Automatic Men's Watch SRP315

Seiko SRP315 Orange Diver - $155


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

hamsterdams said:


> Any strap deals going?
> 
> Looking for a brown leather strap that isn't too thick for my Airman No. 1, since the watch is relatively thin.
> 
> ...


My double twelve on Hirsch 109002-70-22 22 bought from Amazon. I think the watch thickness is the same Airman No 1.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Seiko Divers Orange Dial Automatic Men's Watch SRP315
> 
> Seiko SRP315 Orange Diver - $155
> 
> View attachment 11639474


Good price


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Sunnygps said:


> My double twelve on Hirsch 109002-70-22 22 bought from Amazon. I think the watch thickness is the same Airman No 1.
> 
> View attachment 11639618


Thank you, that looks great. Pretty much the look I want to pull off with the No. 1.

You're right the case is the same thickness. However since the No. 1 is smaller, and I believe the actual lugs are thinner than on the Double Twelve. I could be wrong though. Maybe it's worth a shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

hamsterdams said:


> Thank you, that looks great. Pretty much the look I want to pull off with the No. 1.
> 
> You're right the case is the same thickness. However since the No. 1 is smaller, and I believe the actual lugs are thinner than on the Double Twelve. I could be wrong though. Maybe it's worth a shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This Hirsch strap is thick all the way. Although, I have it on a deployant buckle, the strap is too thick for such a buckle. It adds bulge around the buckle that sort of stands out on my ~7 inch wrist.

The strap is of great quality and the color is the best combination for my double twelve. I have tried a few different straps...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Forum member mannal turned me on to Lake House Leathers, chromexcel horse hide, thin at 2mm and worth the money, $27 plus $3 shipping. They look nice, I ordered the brown version today.
> 
> Featured Products


Prices fluctuate on those, so I would wait to see if prices drop if not in a rush. The last time I bought they were half the current price.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

$830

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Alpina-Extreme-Diver-Seastrong-Diver-300-AL-725LB4V26-35068.html









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Any deals on Longines Conquest or Hydroconquest that have popped up lateley? Joma has a sale but not impressed with their pricing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Depends on which one you are looking for. I really wanted to get the 41mm Hydro in black(L36424566).Of course, first I wrecked my brain trying to decide between the black or blue one. Anyway, jacobtime has a pricing of 913$ but if you are signing up for the newsletter, you get a 5% discount. I did that and it brought the price down to 867.83$ which AFAIK is a fine price for it. The watch got delivered in 4 days, is brand new, and came with all the factory packaging for the case and bracelet. I am quite happy with this purchase. Worth a shot if interested.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Found an interesting Fortis Swiss Quartz watch for cheap using the eBay $15 coupon. Here is more info on the Fortis Colors watch:

http://www.fortis-colors.com/

http://wornandwound.com/fortis-flips-fun-fortis-colors/

*Fortis Colors C 704.17 Blue Silicone Pop-Out Luminous Swiss Quartz Watch **$114** (after coupon, including shipping costs)

*


----------



## reirei (Jun 27, 2016)

Citizen Mens Military Eco-Drive Stainless Steel Case AT2100-09E: StarBuy - Star Buy

Citizen Eco Drive AT2100-09E down to $99AUD, which seems like a good deal!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Manoj83 said:


> Depends on which one you are looking for. I really wanted to get the 41mm Hydro in black(L36424566).Of course, first I wrecked my brain trying to decide between the black or blue one. Anyway, jacobtime has a pricing of 913$ but if you are signing up for the newsletter, you get a 5% discount. I did that and it brought the price down to 867.83$ which AFAIK is a fine price for it. The watch got delivered in 4 days, is brand new, and came with all the factory packaging for the case and bracelet. I am quite happy with this purchase. Worth a shot if interested.


Thanks I'll keep an eye out, I'm hoping to to find a 1-12 arabic dial in black, for that price range or less.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon (Apr 20, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> For once I was patient -- me! And it paid off!
> 
> Since about fall of last year I've been smitten with the Luminox Modern Mariner 6502 automatic diver watch. For a black-dial-loving desk-diver like me, who likes them a little dressy, it's about perfection. Had an opportunity to get it from an online scuba shop in the $700s, but wanted it lower and passed. It then shot up to $900 to $1200 everywhere and stayed there for months.
> 
> ...


WoW that is a cool watch!


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

reirei said:


> Citizen Mens Military Eco-Drive Stainless Steel Case AT2100-09E: StarBuy - Star Buy
> 
> Citizen Eco Drive AT2100-09E down to $99AUD, which seems like a good deal!


Just can't get enough of Citizen watches... they tick a lot of boxes for me and I know they don't hold that Swiss pedigree but heh, you like what you like


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

leperfect has the Citizen Promaster Professional (black or blue) for $129.99 again.

Edit: The $15 PSHOPSAVE15 discount has expired. :-(

Citizen Promaster Professional Diver Mens Watch - Choose color | eBay

(Kohl's photo)


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> Found an interesting Fortis Swiss Quartz watch for cheap using the eBay $15 coupon. Here is more info on the Fortis Colors watch:
> 
> FORTIS COLORS - Comeback Of The Legendary Flipper
> 
> ...


nice find, but "designed in Switzerland, assembled in China" didn't feel good at all....


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

crysman2000 said:


> Found an interesting Fortis Swiss Quartz watch for cheap using the eBay $15 coupon. Here is more info on the Fortis Colors watch:
> 
> FORTIS COLORS - Comeback Of The Legendary Flipper
> 
> ...


Oh hell no. Fortis used to have my respect and admiration. This just killed their image for me. FortiSwatch.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

poison said:


> Oh hell no. Fortis used to have my respect and admiration. This just killed their image for me. FortiSwatch.


Errrrrrr, this is not breaking news. Fortis has been making their "Colors" line for years.


----------



## farazium (Feb 17, 2017)

230OCU said:


> Just can't get enough of Citizen watches... they tick a lot of boxes for me and I know they don't hold that Swiss pedigree but heh, you like what you like


this may change your mind...citizen giving tough time to CW..


----------



## farazium (Feb 17, 2017)

Any idea about the historical low px of Bulova 96B230 Military...its $110 @ amazon..is this a good deal? thanks


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

farazium said:


> Any idea about the historical low px of Bulova 96B230 Military...its $110 @ amazon..is this a good deal? thanks
> View attachment 11644506


Not a low. Was able to get it for $89 last year.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

farazium said:


> Any idea about the historical low px of Bulova 96B230 Military...its $110 @ amazon..is this a good deal? thanks


CCC is your friend! Low enough to be worthwhile if it's one you're after, but not an all-time low.
https://camelcamelcamel.com/Bulova-96B230-Military-Display-Japanese/product/B00TQHECP2


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

royalpig180 said:


> CCC is your friend! Low enough to be worthwhile if it's one you're after, but not an all-time low.
> https://camelcamelcamel.com/Bulova-96B230-Military-Display-Japanese/product/B00TQHECP2


Great tool. Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcingham (Jan 27, 2017)

cuevobat said:


> Great tool. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree - very useful


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Seiko Divers Orange Dial Automatic Men's Watch SRP315
> 
> Seiko SRP315 Orange Diver - $155
> 
> View attachment 11639474


Nice deal. Gen2 Monsters at reasonable prices are getting hard to find. I'm looking for a deal on the SRP313 "Dracula". It didn't appeal to me at first but recall seeing a post by Yankeexpress about a year ago of a SRP313 on a red leather strap...started working on me. Current pricing ($250 - 350) doesn't make any sense. Patience...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> Nice deal. Gen2 Monsters at reasonable prices are getting hard to find. I'm looking for a deal on the SRP313 "Dracula". It didn't appeal to me at first but recall seeing a post by Yankeexpress about a year ago of a SRP313 on a red leather strap...started working on me. Current pricing ($250 - 350) doesn't make any sense. Patience...


It is a really nice Monster, but by no means rare. Hopefully prices will become more realistic soon. Maybe if Seiko releases more (with or without the "X") the market will stabilize. Seiko did release the X version of the OM and I was able to get a good deal on an X version SRP309 recently, so we can always hope.


----------



## marcingham (Jan 27, 2017)

Got it. Thanks!


----------



## marcingham (Jan 27, 2017)

that's a nice looking watch for $15!


----------



## marcingham (Jan 27, 2017)

Got one! Thanks!


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

poison said:


> Oh hell no. Fortis used to have my respect and admiration. This just killed their image for me. FortiSwatch.


The colors line came out years ago and I don't think it's even active anymore. Like the article stated it's a throwback to their flipper from the quartz crisis. I'd have bought one with a reasonable colored band if they $50 or under as a beater. Maybe up to $100 if it were at least a Swiss movement. I have two Fortis chronos and they are excellent watches. If you want a cheap "real" Fortis the colors is it otherwise take your pick of any of their Swiss autos. It was a novelty item to me and doesn't detract from their core line at all in my opinion.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

poison said:


> Oh hell no. Fortis used to have my respect and admiration. This just killed their image for me. FortiSwatch.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Sisu is having a 40% sale on 4 different models, quartz and auto variants. I know nothing of the brand but they are big and bold and a deal is a deal. Code is SISU40

https://www.sisumovement.com/

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4E7A-B539-1F79B5D2E267_zpsx9k9hyxr.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Well this is a deal for one person

Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 AL-525LBBRG4V6 $446.88








https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Seast...bin:379300011,p_8:2661606011,p_36:20000-90000


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Sisu is having a 40% sale on 4 different models, quartz and auto variants. I know nothing of the brand but they are big and bold and a deal is a deal. Code is SISU40
> 
> https://www.sisumovement.com/
> 
> ...


50mm beast named Carburetor. Hard to resist 
https://www.sisumovement.com/collection/valor/carburetor-q3-50-6/


----------



## JP88socal (Dec 14, 2015)

Watchstation sent me promo code SAVEMORE for 20% off 1 sale item, and 40% off 2. Find a cheap second item and makes the Sea Dragon Chrono as low as I've ever seen it.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

fish70 said:


> Well this is a deal for one person
> 
> Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 AL-525LBBRG4V6 $446.88
> View attachment 11647514
> ...


Anybody has experience with this seller "Flying Fashion"?..

That price is unbeatable.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

fish70 said:


> Well this is a deal for one person
> 
> *Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 AL-525LBBRG4V6 $446.88*
> 
> ...


I would've been seriously tempted but they don't ship to the UK. Always liked the Seatrong, but didn't like the older models date window with 3 dates showing.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

fish70 said:


> Well this is a deal for one person
> 
> *Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 AL-525LBBRG4V6 $446.88*
> 
> ...


Dibs

Thanks!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

right_hook said:


> 50mm beast named Carburetor. Hard to resist
> https://www.sisumovement.com/collection/valor/carburetor-q3-50-6/


30mm lug width


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

B&R is having a sale:
Watch Bands & Straps | Leather, Nylon, Vintage Straps | BandRBands


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

GroupOn strikes again! This Bulova Limited Edition 53 jewel, automatic flyback chrono with GMT for $564.57 after 10% off code "FAMILY" and 10% BeFrugal cash back. Free returns, too! https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-cm-bulova-accu-swiss-65b160-automatic-watch


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Anybody has experience with this seller "Flying Fashion"?..
> 
> That price is unbeatable.
> 
> ...


Ive bought from Flying Fashion twice via Amazon.

First watch was a no show. When I checked with Amazon they said it had been damaged in transit and immediately issued me with a refund. Unfortunately the watch was then out of stock so I missed out, but not really anyone's fault, I guess.

Second buy worked like a charm and showed up in Australia only a week later.

in my case I think the logistics were done by Amazon and so the refund for the no show was issued before I even asked for it.

Flying Fashion followed up both watches with a survey email about my satisfaction with the purchase.

Prices were excellent on both occasions and no suspicions or issues with the one watch which did arrive.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Sisu is having a 40% sale on 4 different models, quartz and auto variants. Code is SISU40
> 
> https://www.sisumovement.com/


I dig their bold designs but that white date window clashes something awful on most of them.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well I didn't get a "deal" on this one but after getting it today and messing around with it and feeling the quality it's a "bargain at the asking price. I'm in love


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

City74 said:


> Well I didn't get a "deal" on this one but after getting it today and messing around with it and feeling the quality it's a "bargain at the asking price. I'm in love
> 
> View attachment 11648426


That's a beauty, got more pics at different angles?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

City74 said:


> Well I didn't get a "deal" on this one but after getting it today and messing around with it and feeling the quality it's a "bargain at the asking price. I'm in love
> 
> View attachment 11648426


Very nice. Particularly like the unusual countdown bezel. Which movement is inside?


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

City74 said:


> Well I didn't get a "deal" on this one but after getting it today and messing around with it and feeling the quality it's a "bargain at the asking price. I'm in love
> 
> View attachment 11648426


Looks really nice.
So, questions are :
- Auto or quartz ?
- Where can I buy one ?
- How much as price ?
Thanks.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> Nice deal. Gen2 Monsters at reasonable prices are getting hard to find. I'm looking for a deal on the SRP313 "Dracula". It didn't appeal to me at first but recall seeing a post by Yankeexpress about a year ago of a SRP313 on a red leather strap...started working on me. Current pricing ($250 - 350) doesn't make any sense. Patience...


I too want the Dracula Monster



yankeexpress said:


> It is a really nice Monster, but by no means rare. Hopefully prices will become more realistic soon. Maybe if Seiko releases more (with or without the "X") the market will stabilize. Seiko did release the X version of the OM and I was able to get a good deal on an X version SRP309 recently, so we can always hope.


Nice! What's the X version?


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> I can tell you this is a very attractive watch in person.


I'd second that. Pretty happy with this, the most recent purchase this #^%#$* thread has induced, even though I'm not much of a quartz fan.

First Bulova. Not bad.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

striker_o said:


> Looks really nice.
> So, questions are :
> - Auto or quartz ?
> - Where can I buy one ?
> ...


Looks like a Sinn 104 to me so automatic Sellita SW200. About $1k used or $1300 new.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Just ordered a Hamilton Khaki Mechanical for $228 from Jomashop.com -- $238 minus $10 with code GOOGLE10. Seems like a great deal - only a few bucks from the lowest recorded by Camelcamelcamel in 2013.

I've been on a field watch kick lately, trying to find the perfect one for me. I wish it was a couple millimeters larger but supposedly it wears larger than its 38mm case size due to long lugs and a large dial. It's also very thin. We'll see...

http://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-khaki-field-mens-watch-h69419933.html


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

farazium said:


> Any idea about the historical low px of Bulova 96B230 Military...its $110 @ amazon..is this a good deal? thanks


As others have said, this watch has been lower (got mine on Black Friday for $91). I'd certainly pay $110 for one though. Still a good deal at that price, in my opinion.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

platinumEX said:


> Just ordered a Hamilton Khaki Mechanical for $228 from Jomashop.com -- $238 minus $10 with code GOOGLE10. Seems like a great deal - only a few bucks from the lowest recorded by Camelcamelcamel in 2013.
> 
> I've been on a field watch kick lately, trying to find the perfect one for me. I wish it was a couple millimeters larger but supposedly it wears larger than its 38mm case size due to long lugs and a large dial. It's also very thin. We'll see...
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-khaki-field-mens-watch-h69419933.html


It ABSOLUTELY wears larger than 38mm. I have a 7.25" wrist and pulled off that watch without worries! Unfortunately after I tried a few different 38s I realized that I prefer my 42mm Khaki Auto simply because it's my anniversary watch, too similar to have both.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> It is a really nice Monster, but by no means rare. Hopefully prices will become more realistic soon. Maybe if Seiko releases more (with or without the "X") the market will stabilize. Seiko did release the X version of the OM and I was able to get a good deal on an X version SRP309 recently, so we can always hope.


Yankeexpress,
I figured you still had them and just needed a good reason to repost. Thank you. Just to tantalize like the KonTikis, but not as bad, and I solved that one finally!

The red outlines on the hands and markers just work...giving the Monster a little pop, as if it need it! I like it a lot.

If I didn't already have SRP307 and SRP309, I would probably pull the trigger on OP's SRP315 deal. Every dive watch collector needs at least one Monster. Great watches!

As posted a year ago, that combination has _real *ATTITUDE*_! Thanks again for reposting


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

fish70 said:


> Well this is a deal for one person
> 
> Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 AL-525LBBRG4V6 $446.88
> View attachment 11647514
> ...


 Back to $1100

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> Yankeexpress,
> I figured you still had them and just needed a good reason to repost. Thank you. Just to tantalize like the KonTikis, but not as bad, and I solved that one finally!
> 
> The red outlines on the hands and markers just work...giving the Monster a little pop, as if it need it! I like it a lot.
> ...


Yeah, I hemmed and hawwed on the SRP315 for awhile and decided to pass. There was even an eBay seller who had some Monsters with a fully orange dial....basically a 309 dial in a 311 black ion case. His price was nuts and I resisted successfully.

Actually passed on the 309 for a long time as well, waiting for a decent price deal to come along. Such a deal finally appeared and you know the rest.


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

r0bf1ve said:


> Back to $1100
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. I added it to cart just now and it is still at 446.88$


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Anybody has experience with this seller "Flying Fashion"?..
> 
> That price is unbeatable.
> 
> ...


I have ordered from them once, no problem. I would take it if it send to my city this time. Luckily not. 

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

JP88socal said:


> Watchstation sent me promo code SAVEMORE for 20% off 1 sale item, and 40% off 2. Find a cheap second item and makes the Sea Dragon Chrono as low as I've ever seen it.


Anyone familiar with previous deals on the Super Seawolf 53 skin?
Does this go lower than $487?


----------



## Bluemoon61 (Feb 19, 2017)

Oh dear. I told the missus 2 (now 3) watches ago I was going to slow down.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

MattFeeder said:


> Anyone familiar with previous deals on the Super Seawolf 53 skin?
> Does this go lower than $487?


Wish it was the black one... That said, í may bit in this one

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

fish70 said:


> Well this is a deal for one person
> 
> Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 AL-525LBBRG4V6 $446.88
> View attachment 11647514
> ...


Ordered it. Had this in my wishlist for months.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

farazium said:


> this may change your mind...citizen giving tough time to CW..
> View attachment 11644418


Nice combo


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

JP88socal said:


> Watchstation sent me promo code SAVEMORE for 20% off 1 sale item, and 40% off 2. Find a cheap second item and makes the Sea Dragon Chrono as low as I've ever seen it.
> 
> View attachment 11647634


thanks! also get this beauty using the same method for just under $400!


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

For the Aussies (from OzBargain):
Citizen Mens Military Eco-Drive Stainless Steel Case AT2100-09E: StarBuy - Star Buy
$99AUD
(sorry if already posted)


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

The Citizen Eco-Drive BM7190-56H is an Amazon lightning deal for the next 5 hours, for $159. I'm not too familiar with the pricing on this one, but the camel's say it's close to the lowest price of $147.69.


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

That particular deal was posted before, but StarBuy also looks to be clearing a G-Shocks and Edifice chronos for 99AUD.

A couple that I like:








 










Watchomatic said:


> For the Aussies (from OzBargain):
> Citizen Mens Military Eco-Drive Stainless Steel Case AT2100-09E: StarBuy - Star Buy
> $99AUD
> (sorry if already posted)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

gregington said:


> The Citizen Eco-Drive BM7190-56H is an Amazon lightning deal for the next 5 hours, for $159. I'm not too familiar with the pricing on this one, but the camel's say it's close to the lowest price of $147.69.
> 
> 
> View attachment 11652234


That is really nice in person, put that on a nice leather strap and you have a dress watch that looks better than the bambino to me.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

bentl said:


> thanks! also get this beauty using the same method for just under $400!
> View attachment 11651754


Confused about this: it says mineral Crystal and sapphire crystal in the description. Which is it?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Dante231 said:


> Confused about this: it says mineral Crystal and sapphire crystal in the description. Which is it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Bezel is mineral crystal, lense itself is sapphire.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Dante231 said:


> Confused about this: it says mineral Crystal and sapphire crystal in the description. Which is it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


The reference to the mineral crystal is to the crystal on the bezel. The main crystal is sapphire.

https://www.google.com/amp/www.ablogtowatch.com/zodiac-sea-wolf-53-compression-watch-review/amp/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Gnomon has a $300 off coupon code (maya300) for the new Dievas Maya MKII, which brings it down to $1290.

http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watches/dievas-watches/maya-mk2-2


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

All Fortis prices are permanently reduced starting now.

Swiss Watches | Fortis Watches USA | Fortis Watches North American Distributor


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

VICTORONIX Men's Swiss Army Maverick Watch 241432, NEW









200$; last one left, I bought this one but I couldn't pay for it since the seller did not ship to Belgium... It's back up 4 sale now. I can hope it will atleast go to a WUS member


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Edit: double post


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

The Sinn above is a classic ! If you love the watch then IMHO its a "bargain" !


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

The provincial gas supplier here in British Columbia is called Fortis, if I bought one everybody here would think it was a promotional item from them haha.



RyanD said:


> All Fortis prices are permanently reduced starting now.
> 
> Swiss Watches | Fortis Watches USA | Fortis Watches North American Distributor


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

FYI...from Gruppo Gamma

"Last month, we shared the coupon code *INSIDE100* that entitles you to a US$100 discount for every timepiece purchased online* or S$130 discount if purchased at our Singapore boutique. Please be informed that this coupon code will be valid until *Sunday, 30th April 2017*. It'll expire after this date, so if you're interested in acquiring the Divemaster, Bronze Vanguard or the new Vanguard (our first and only 42mm timepiece to date), there's no better time than now."


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

FYI...from Gruppo Gamma

"Last month, we shared the coupon code *INSIDE100* that entitles you to a US$100 discount for every timepiece purchased online* or S$130 discount if purchased at our Singapore boutique. Please be informed that this coupon code will be valid until *Sunday, 30th April 2017*. It'll expire after this date, so if you're interested in acquiring the Divemaster, Bronze Vanguard or the new Vanguard (our first and only 42mm timepiece to date), there's no better time than now."


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I already own a SKX-781 which has me struggling with buying this one. I want it for the upgraded movement but I can not overcome the black bezel. I really wish the SRP313 wasn't such an unobtainium watch now.



AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Seiko Divers Orange Dial Automatic Men's Watch SRP315
> 
> Seiko SRP315 Orange Diver - $155
> 
> View attachment 11639474


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Exer said:


> VICTORONIX Men's Swiss Army Maverick Watch 241432, NEW
> 
> View attachment 11654146
> 
> ...


Did you find that searching for misspellings of Victorinox? If so, good job! I hardly find any good "Sekios" or "Blovas"


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Bluemoon61 said:


> Oh dear. I told the missus 2 (now 3) watches ago I was going to slow down.


It's by two get one free, dear...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dante231 said:


> Confused about this: it says mineral Crystal and sapphire crystal in the description. Which is it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


The bezel is mineral and crystal is sapphire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgsatl (May 1, 2013)

50mm incoming for $100 shipped... i'll throw up a short review after i receive it.


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> All Fortis prices are permanently reduced starting now.
> 
> Swiss Watches | Fortis Watches USA | Fortis Watches North American Distributor


This is great news, I've been eyeing up an Aeromaster chronograph at Joma. Now available at watchbuys at the same price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

So my $15 Geya just came. It's unbelievably nice for what I paid. I'll actually wear it and not feel like a fool. Not sure how the chinamen can make and sell something for so little, but I'm impressed!

Thanks HoustonReal!


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

Rocat said:


> I already own a SKX-781 which has me struggling with buying this one. I want it for the upgraded movement but I can not overcome the black bezel. I really wish the SRP313 wasn't such an unobtainium watch now.


Yeah, I was in the same boat a while back, and I picked the SRP315. After receiving it, I tried to talk myself into the idea that it would be fine, but it took me less than a day to realize that I just couldn't get past the black bezel and I immediately flipped it. I'm sure it's fine for some people, but it clearly wasn't my style.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

jgsatl said:


> 50mm incoming for $100 shipped... i'll throw up a short review after i receive it.


Man, I'm tempted. So if the $130 one adds superluminova then is this $100 one not lumed or what?

I'm also curious about the quality of the included bracelet.

Hope your review is good but not... you know.. *too* good.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

justin86 said:


> So my $15 Geya just came. It's unbelievably nice for what I paid. I'll actually wear it and not feel like a fool. Not sure how the chinamen can make and sell something for so little, but I'm impressed!
> 
> Thanks HoustonReal!


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

justin86 said:


> So my $15 Geya just came. It's unbelievably nice for what I paid. I'll actually wear it and not feel like a fool. Not sure how the chinamen can make and sell something for so little, but I'm impressed!
> 
> Thanks HoustonReal!


Mine arrived today as well.










Not bad for $15.00. It does have a clear crystal. The box was nice for the price, the band is pretty decent too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> The large Cherry Wood watchbox sold by SkyMallStore on eBay is back in stock and at a lower price point: $23.99! Hurry before they sell out again! I was lucky enough to have a $15 credit in my account, so my out the door cost for this baby was less than $9!
> Cherry Wood Jewelry Box + Watch Organizer + Displays Watches Jewelry + Glass Top | eBay


Good news! I was able to jump on this deal...ordered two of the large 24 watch cases. I was expecting delivery on Monday. Planned on catching the delivery and quietly putting it away.

Bad news! The boxes arrived today without my knowledge. My wife dragged (literally) them into the house. Printed on the shipping case it states: Large Watchbox (24 pcs). It was real surprise for her to know that I could use two such boxes!

Good news! These are pretty nice, in fact very nice, especially for the $24 (ea.) delivered price. Only caveat, they are really large! I would also say not very space efficient. I think they could have easily accommodated 36 watches in each case with a slightly different layout. Saying that, the finishing and presentation quality is good.

Bad news! Wife says she wants to see them after I put the watches in. Show 'n Tell time. Ha!


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

There was a $10 off code as well MAY17839. I used 1 myself but I am not actually sure I ordered 1 lol. I was drinking last weekend and ended up getting a call from my Credit call company asking me why I tried to place 3 orders of the same item. It was weird because the card was rejected by Aragorn because of the code at the back. So I payed using PayPal, which has been taking out of my account but I have not received any kind of email nor can I see my order on Aragorn's site.



boze said:


> Man, I'm tempted. So if the $130 one adds superluminova then is this $100 one not lumed or what?
> 
> I'm also curious about the quality of the included bracelet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Tiffany's This is what I did for Mother's Day....I am hoping she will not notice my Tisell when I get the email, My Bambino, and 2 Spinnakers. I am still thinking of canceling my Trintec preorder. hahah



Bluemoon61 said:


> Oh dear. I told the missus 2 (now 3) watches ago I was going to slow down.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Ojibway Bob said:


> There was a $10 off code as well MAY17839. I used 1 myself but I am not actually sure I ordered 1 lol. I was drinking last weekend and ended up getting a call from my Credit call company asking me why I tried to place 3 orders of the same item. It was weird because the card was rejected by Aragorn because of the code at the back. So I payed using PayPal, which has been taking out of my account but I have not received any kind of email nor can I see my order on Aragorn's site.












Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cfcfan81 said:


> Gnomon has a $300 off coupon code (maya300) for the new Dievas Maya MKII, which brings it down to $1290.
> 
> http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watches/dievas-watches/maya-mk2-2


 Really disappointed with all of the upgrades, and still a metal bezel insert. If they'd go matte ceramic: bingo, even with the printed dial.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Really disappointed with all of the upgrades, and still a metal bezel insert. If they'd go matte ceramic: bingo, even with the printed dial.


I think it is the hardened steel though, so should be more durable than SS or aluminum. I had almost pulled the trigger on a Focal, but I like the color scheme on this one more. The $300 off sucked me in.

I get horny for German hardened-steel watches.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

boze said:


> Man, I'm tempted. So if the $130 one adds superluminova then is this $100 one not lumed or what?
> 
> I'm also curious about the quality of the included bracelet.
> 
> ...


the bracelets seemed pretty good when they were andriod, i would think that they would not be too bad.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

jgsatl said:


> 50mm incoming ... i'll throw up.


There, I fixed it for you. :-d


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

Manoj83 said:


> Nope. I added it to cart just now and it is still at 446.88$


Never did that for me. I wonder why. Tried it again today & just now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I figured, after thinking it through, that would happen with me. So I am skipping it.The SRP313 would be a great addition but I can not justify the kind of money some places want



PiperTim said:


> Yeah, I was in the same boat a while back, and I picked the SRP315. After receiving it, I tried to talk myself into the idea that it would be fine, but it took me less than a day to realize that I just couldn't get past the black bezel and I immediately flipped it. I'm sure it's fine for some people, but it clearly wasn't my style.


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

Stuck in the airport lounge in Toronto, so thought I'd put the free wifi to use....

Amazon have a single Luminox Mens Blackout Valjoux Field Automatic Chronograph on black leather.









774.99 USD with free shipping.

Looks to be the first month it's been below $1000.

There's also a Hamilton Worldtimer Chronograph with black dial and strap for 574.99 USD.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Finally received my Christopher Ward Slimline from the 50% sale. I wasn't too keen about the faux alligator strap, so I replaced it with a Shell Cordovan leather strap. The bezel is a bit too wide, and the crown is a bit too large, but it is otherwise a very nice watch, with a very clean dial and lovely markers and hands, particularly for the $211 which I paid for it.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/melbourne-watch-co-a7f959d8-9d34-4606-a8d2-a1cbb2bd3d88

ToM has a few watches from Melbourne Watch Co.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/melbourne-watch-co-a7f959d8-9d34-4606-a8d2-a1cbb2bd3d88
> 
> ToM has a few watches from Melbourne Watch Co.


MWC also has some good prices on the new Collins preorder. And a giveaway in the new thread.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Lots of people wanting the SRP313, this is the best I've found so far.

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_Superior_SRP313K_SRP313_Black_Monster_Watch_p/srp313k1.htm - $205 if you join the email list for that extra 5% off.


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

justin86 said:


> Not sure how the chinamen can make and sell something for so little, but I'm impressed!


It's the reason I can never jump on things priced so low. I can't get past the thought that someone is getting screwed somewhere down the line for my benefit.


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> Bad news! The boxes arrived today without my knowledge. My wife dragged (literally) them into the house. Printed on the shipping case it states: Large Watchbox (24 pcs). It was real surprise for her to know that I could use two such boxes!


I lol'd. So much. So hard.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Porsche Design Flat Six P'6350 Calendar Automatic Men's Watch Model: 6350.43.04.0275
$695, not sure how much interest there is in these.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

GreenFlagon said:


> View attachment 11663290


Someone's finally made a watch that's more legible at night than during the day!


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Where was this from?



cuevobat said:


> Mine arrived today as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ultra7k (Feb 25, 2016)

For those in Canada, I believe The Bay is having a sale on G-Shocks. I can't recall if it was 15% or 25%. Might have been 25%.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Gemnation has the Oris Aquis small seconds for $770 and you also have the ability to make them an offer. Might score it for 10% or more off. Also don't forget the 7% cash back from Befrugal. That's a whole lotta watch for that sorta money

Oris Aquis Small Second Men's Watch Model: 74376734157RS


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

eljay said:


> Someone's finally made a watch that's more legible at night than during the day!


Haha.

that's exactly what I thought!

Black on a black background highlighted in...........black!

Wonder if the lume is black too?

:-d


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

These were *$246* - Reduced to *$128.50 *_*World's cheapest GPS Diver's adjusted watch!* (see post below for even cheaper GPS options!)

_*LAD Weather GPS Diver* for *$128.50* on Amazon all black or with Light Grey chapter ring (Only 3 grey ones left as of posting). 















*Features:
*


Time adjustment with GPS　
GPS reception (Auto / Manual)　
Flight mode　
Time zone setup (Auto / Manual) 30 Timezones
Latitude of last GPS reception　
Date　
200 meters waterproof　
Screw caseback　
Screw down crown/pusher　
Uni-directional rotating bezel　
Sapphire watch crystal　
Luminous hands
Material　Case: Stainless steel　Strap: Stainless steel
Size　Case diameter: 45 mm　Case thickness: 16 mm　Strap length　Metal strap: 15 cm - 20 cm　
Weight　190 g
Accessories　Box, Instruction manual (English)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Where was this from?


This was a deal I posted a few days back - Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #6 (2017) - Page 684


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Whoops - _*These are cheaper, if not as full featured.*_

*LAD Weather GPS watch* / business simple 100 Meters waterproof Flight Mode *$101.50*

*LAD Weather GPS military watch (Green)* NATO strap Latitude 100 Meters water resistant Flight Mode *$93*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Mido Men's Multifort Automatic Chronograph M005.614.16.031.00 -*$949.99 *_*(Only 2 left in stock)*_
(compare at over $1100 everywhere else)


----------



## Nsky (Jan 11, 2013)

LOL, and that seller is wondering why the hell the watch is still not sold


----------



## Nsky (Jan 11, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> Did you find that searching for misspellings of Victorinox? If so, good job! I hardly find any good "Sekios" or "Blovas"


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> These were *$246* - Reduced to *$128.50 *_*World's cheapest GPS Diver's adjusted watch!* (see post below for even cheaper GPS options!)
> 
> _*LAD Weather GPS Diver* for *$128.50* on Amazon all black or with Light Grey chapter ring (Only 3 grey ones left as of posting).
> 
> ...


If I weren't afraid I would need to carry the manual around with me I would seriously consider picking one of these up. It seems like a watch this complicated should be a digital. Making it an analog probably makes for a really confusing set of control actions.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

City74 said:


> Gemnation has the Oris Aquis small seconds for $770 and you also have the ability to make them an offer. Might score it for 10% or more off. Also don't forget the 7% cash back from Befrugal. That's a whole lotta watch for that sorta money
> 
> Oris Aquis Small Second Men's Watch Model: 74376734157RS
> 
> View attachment 11664458


Best deal on a small seconds that I've ever seen. Those are significantly more expensive than regular Aquis models.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> These were *$246* - Reduced to *$128.50 *_*World's cheapest GPS Diver's adjusted watch!* (see post below for even cheaper GPS options!)
> 
> _*LAD Weather GPS Diver* for *$128.50* on Amazon all black or with Light Grey chapter ring (Only 3 grey ones left as of posting).
> 
> ...





HoustonReal said:


> Whoops - _*These are cheaper, if not as full featured.*_
> 
> *LAD Weather GPS watch* / business simple 100 Meters waterproof Flight Mode *$101.50*
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

ItnStln said:


> Nice!


I can't find these at all  one has nothing there when I hit the link, the other says unavailable.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Jabrnet said:


> I can't find these at all  one has nothing there when I hit the link, the other says unavailable.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


The first three work for me, but the fourth doesn't.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Whoops - _*These are cheaper, if not as full featured.*_
> 
> *LAD Weather GPS watch* / business simple 100 Meters waterproof Flight Mode *$101.50*
> 
> ...


Have you ever purchased one of the LAD Weather watches? I like the look and function, but always wondered about the quality.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## HSSB (Mar 5, 2016)

One for the Europeans here

Mrtshop24, the supplier of the Gigandet range people usually get through Amazon is discounting a bunch of stock on their eBay store. Not all items, but some good (better than Amazon Black Friday) prices up there, even accounting for shipping costs from Germany. Not everything is discounted, only certain models, but worth a look through and comparison against the Amazon prices - there are some pleasant surprises!

eBay shop link

Highlights that stood out for me:

various versions of the Racetrack at £42 plus shipping 








3 versions of the Supergraph at £67.25 or best offer plus shipping


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

HSSB said:


> One for the Europeans here
> 
> Mrtshop24, the supplier of the Gigandet range people usually get through Amazon is discounting a bunch of stock on their eBay store. Not all items, but some good (better than Amazon Black Friday) prices up there, even accounting for shipping costs from Germany. Not everything is discounted, only certain models, but worth a look through and comparison against the Amazon prices - there are some pleasant surprises!
> 
> ...


When I click on "buying options" I get a message they won't ship to my address. I changed it to my physical address but stilll no luck. I guess it really is just for the Europeans.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

justin86 said:


> So my $15 Geya just came. It's unbelievably nice for what I paid. I'll actually wear it and not feel like a fool. Not sure how the chinamen can make and sell something for so little, but I'm impressed!
> 
> Thanks HoustonReal!


Made by robots?


----------



## HSSB (Mar 5, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> When I click on "buying options" I get a message they won't ship to my address. I changed it to my physical address but still no luck. I guess it really is just for the Europeans.


Yeah, sorry about that.

But hey, you can now I think get Gigandets via US Amazon..and there's still a heck of a lot more deal choice for you guys over the Atlantic (at far better prices!) than we have over here - we gotta get something vaguely special once in a while without getting hammered with import fees


----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

I've had the regular Aquis in this colorway on my shortlist for some time. I'm a huge fan of small seconds so this was awesome. Thank you!


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

https://www.worldofwatches.com/ is back?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Oris sale at TOM. 40mm 65 diver on bracelet for $999 among others.


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Oris sale at TOM. 40mm 65 diver on bracelet for $999 among others.


Some fantastic deals right there.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

dumpweed said:


> https://www.worldofwatches.com/ is back?


Interesting. They now list a Brooklyn address (1303 53rd Street, Unit 326, Brooklyn, NY 11219) that also shows up for timepiece.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Reef Tiger RGA1620* Mens Casual Watch with Power Reserve Date Steel Watch *$158.40* (priced at $288 normally)












Sea-Gull ST2532 Automatic Movement
Anti-Reflective Sapphire Crystal
40.5mm Elegant and Generous Steel Case
Simple and Exquisite Dial with Sword-shape Hands
Leather Strap with Deployment Buckle
Power Reserve Display at 3 o'clock, Small Second Dial at 9 o'clock
Transparent Case Back
Water Resistance 50 Meters


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Oris Big Crown Propilot 751-7697-4164LS* Automatic Black Dial Black Leather Mens Watch*$900

*










 


*Brand* Oris
*Model number* 75176974164LS
*Part Number *01 751 7697 4164-07 5 20 19FC
*Item Shape* Round
*Dial window material type*﻿ Sapphire
*Display Type* Analog
*Case diameter* 41 millimeters
*Band Material *Leather
*Band Color* Black
*Dial color* Black
*Bezel material* Fixed Stainless Steel
*Special features* Date
*Movement﻿* Oris 751, 26 jewels, 28,800 bph 
based on Sellita SW200


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Not a deal
The cherry wood watchbox status showing as shipped 21 hours ago. But I have not received it. I have messaged the seller. Any other ideas ? 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Reef Tiger RGA1620* Mens Casual Watch with Power Reserve Date Steel Watch *$158.40* (priced at $288 normally)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone try one of these watches? How accurate are they?

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

MacInFL said:


> Good news! I was able to jump on this deal...ordered two of the large 24 watch cases. I was expecting delivery on Monday. Planned on catching the delivery and quietly putting it away.
> 
> Bad news! The boxes arrived today without my knowledge. My wife dragged (literally) them into the house. Printed on the shipping case it states: Large Watchbox (24 pcs). It was real surprise for her to know that I could use two such boxes!
> 
> ...


Same here. Way too large.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Ossamanity said:


> Not a deal
> The cherry wood watchbox status showing as shipped 21 hours ago. But I have not received it. I have messaged the seller. Any other ideas ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


 shipped is when it leaves them. delivered is when it arrives to the destination. does it say delivered?


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Shuutr said:


> shipped is when it leaves them. delivered is when it arrives to the destination. does it say delivered?


Oh my bad yeah it shows as 'delivered' and the usps tracking code changed which I'm trying to put on the usps website but it returns as an error message saying the number is invalid.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Not a deal. Have someone offering a SRP777 as trade on a watch I have for sale. It's on an OEM bracelet in "great" condition. I don't follow this watch and therefore don't really know value. I'm hoping you guys can guide me a little here as this combo isn't easily found on eBay or Amazon. At least I couldn't find it, maybe the bracelet isn't as common??


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

HSSB said:


> One for the Europeans here
> 
> Mrtshop24, the supplier of the Gigandet range people usually get through Amazon is discounting a bunch of stock on their eBay store. Not all items, but some good (better than Amazon Black Friday) prices up there, even accounting for shipping costs from Germany. Not everything is discounted, only certain models, but worth a look through and comparison against the Amazon prices - there are some pleasant surprises!
> 
> ...


Wow that chronograph looks nice
What are gigantic like as a brand
Never heard of them..

Sent from my 8063 using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> *Reef Tiger RGA1620* Mens Casual Watch with Power Reserve Date Steel Watch *$158.40* (priced at $288 normally)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice picture. Would give a try if 100.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

G550 said:


> This is great news, I've been eyeing up an Aeromaster chronograph at Joma. Now available at watchbuys at the same price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This may just become my next watch ahead of the others in the list (U2, BB,..>









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Ossamanity said:


> Oh my bad yeah it shows as 'delivered' and the usps tracking code changed which I'm trying to put on the usps website but it returns as an error message saying the number is invalid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


 that's odd.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

HSSB said:


> Yeah, sorry about that.
> 
> But hey, you can now I think get Gigandets via US Amazon..and there's still a heck of a lot more deal choice for you guys over the Atlantic (at far better prices!) than we have over here - we gotta get something vaguely special once in a while without getting hammered with import fees


Yeah, there are 174 Gigandet models on AmazonUS, but not the model I am watching for.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Not a deal. Have someone offering a SRP777 as trade on a watch I have for sale. It's on an OEM bracelet in "great" condition. I don't follow this watch and therefore don't really know value. I'm hoping you guys can guide me a little here as this combo isn't easily found on eBay or Amazon. At least I couldn't find it, maybe the bracelet isn't as common??


For comparison you might search SRP773. Only difference is the color from what you're being offered. I've been into turtles recently since PADI and have not seen SRP777 offered on OEM bracelet. Not saying it's not or hasn't been out there, just haven't seen it.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

When I go to their site using the link it show $1800. Is there a trick?
Thanks



epikoh said:


> I've had the regular Aquis in this colorway on my shortlist for some time. I'm a huge fan of small seconds so this was awesome. Thank you!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

dumpweed said:


> Made by robots?


Interesting video on the Swatch Sistem51. It sounds like it's doing well, given that they're building a second facility.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Forgive me if it's been posted already as I didn't see it but befrugal has 6% cash back on watches from Amazon currently.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Canyon55 said:


> When I go to their site using the link it show $1800. Is there a trick?
> Thanks


I think it was a low price for only a short time. I think we missed out...


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> Forgive me if it's been posted already as I didn't see it but befrugal has 6% cash back on watches from Amazon currently.


Too bad the changes they made to the ios app make it near impossible to use, for me at least.

On the other hand, ebates has 3% on watches at ebay, but it is not showing up in my cash back, so I need to request they investigate each one.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> Forgive me if it's been posted already as I didn't see it but befrugal has 6% cash back on watches from Amazon currently.


I have had 0% success with Amazon purchases being credited by BeFrugal. And they tell you in advance they can't investigate Amazon purchases.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> I have had 0% success with Amazon purchases being credited by BeFrugal. And they tell you in advance they can't investigate Amazon purchases.


Strange. I've never had an issue.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

dumpweed said:


> https://www.worldofwatches.com/ is back?


Do they honor return refund? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Cheers thanks. Out of stock currently I guess.



HoustonReal said:


> This was a deal I posted a few days back - Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #6 (2017) - Page 684


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Elkins45 said:


> I have had 0% success with Amazon purchases being credited by BeFrugal. And they tell you in advance they can't investigate Amazon purchases.


I had one honored. You have to closely follow the rules specified on BeFrugal. The item can't already be in your cart (or likely on your watch list), has to be sold/fulfilled by Amazon and more details I don't remember at the moment...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

mr mash said:


> Wow that chronograph looks nice
> What are gigantic like as a brand
> Never heard of them..
> 
> Sent from my 8063 using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/gigandet-speed-timer-1088806-3.html


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Shuutr said:


> that's odd.


Ok mystery solved. My neighbor just came with the box. They left it on his door.
It sure is Huge!.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

TWSS


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

HSSB said:


> One for the Europeans here
> 
> Mrtshop24, the supplier of the Gigandet range people usually get through Amazon is discounting a bunch of stock on their eBay store. Not all items, but some good (better than Amazon Black Friday) prices up there, even accounting for shipping costs from Germany. Not everything is discounted, only certain models, but worth a look through and comparison against the Amazon prices - there are some pleasant surprises!
> 
> eBay shop link


Gigandet SPEED TIMER Herren Chronograph mit Datumsanzeige Lederarmband G7-008EUR 89.90









Gigandet SPEED TIMER Herren Chronograph mit Datumsanzeige Silikonarmband G7-001EUR 74.90









I've always wanted a speed timer/race timer style watch (Steinhart from the Tudor) - what is especially cool about these is that the chrono moves at 5 beats per second; hardly a high-beat but a lot cooler than quartz 





(jump to 1:55 to see the chrono in action)

Only downside I can see is the fixed bezel :-(

Everything includes a "buy it now" offer LOL. I've always found that buy it now is good for at least $5 / EUR5 - we'll see if they take my offer (on the second watch above).

Wow, between *Houston Real's GPS watch* and now this sale, I had better go and take my own advice and put my credit card in a bucket of water and put it in the freezer.

*EDIT TO ADD:* I just got back an email that my offer of EUR 65 for the G7-001 (lower photo above) was accepted! That's EUR 9.50 off the "buy it now" price.


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello All, I have a area trend coupon for $5 off, ATREND5


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

double


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think you got this all wrong. This is a watch forum, I rather see posts about a watch even if non deal than a post about tampons as you point out. Your post is just taking space from watch related stuff.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

dumpweed said:


> https://www.worldofwatches.com/ is back?


Not a lot on offer though!



automatico said:


> I think you got this all wrong. This is a watch forum, I rather see posts about a watch even if non deal than a post about tampons as you point out. Your post is just taking space from watch related stuff.


Talking about taking up space, three posts in a row?

To whom or what are you replying?


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

platinumEX said:


> I had one honored. You have to closely follow the rules specified on BeFrugal. The item can't already be in your cart (or likely on your watch list), has to be sold/fulfilled by Amazon and more details I don't remember at the moment...


Maybe it was the watch list that did it. I followed all of their posted directions otherwise. Oh well, it was stuff I was going to buy anyway.


----------



## jgsatl (May 1, 2013)

boze said:


> Man, I'm tempted. So if the $130 one adds superluminova then is this $100 one not lumed or what?
> 
> I'm also curious about the quality of the included bracelet.
> 
> ...


i can assure you it won't be too good a review.. i'm barely literate and only spell in southern.


----------



## jgsatl (May 1, 2013)

Elkins45 said:


> There, I fixed it for you. :-d


bwahahaha nice. i have a feeling i'm going to like it's gaudiness... if it's awful, i'll send it to my volunteer graduate brother.. he'll love the color at least...


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Pulls up at $198
*Reef Tiger RGA1620* Mens Casual Watch with Power Reserve Date Steel Watch *$158.40* (priced at $288 normally)












Sea-Gull ST2532 Automatic Movement 
Anti-Reflective Sapphire Crystal 
40.5mm Elegant and Generous Steel Case 
Simple and Exquisite Dial with Sword-shape Hands 
Leather Strap with Deployment Buckle 
Power Reserve Display at 3 o'clock, Small Second Dial at 9 o'clock 
Transparent Case Back 
Water Resistance 50 Meters 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Bedrock said:


> Pulls up at $198
> Reef Tiger RGA1620 Mens Casual Watch with Power Reserve Date Steel Watch $158.40 (priced at $288 normally)
> 
> 
> ...


Screw-down crown and just 50 metres WR?

Swiss Sea-gull movement? (according to the Reef Tiger website; "Top Quality Swiss Reef Tiger RT6532 Automatic Movement").

This company seems a little bit confused. As far as I can tell the only thing separating this from a $50 Parnis from ebay seems to be the sapphire crystal?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

eljay said:


> Screw-down crown and just 50 metres WR?
> 
> Swiss Sea-gull movement? (according to the Reef Tiger website; "Top Quality Swiss Reef Tiger RT6532 Automatic Movement").
> 
> This company seems a little bit confused. As far as I can tell the only thing separating this from a $50 Parnis from ebay seems to be the sapphire crystal?


Many Parnis can be had with a sapphire crystal. And the Sea-Gull movement is made in a factory moved from Switzerland lock, stock and barrel.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

eljay said:


> Screw-down crown and just 50 metres WR?
> 
> Swiss Sea-gull movement? (according to the Reef Tiger website; "Top Quality Swiss Reef Tiger RT6532 Automatic Movement").
> 
> This company seems a little bit confused. As far as I can tell the only thing separating this from a $50 Parnis from ebay seems to be the sapphire crystal?


most tigers I know don't hang out at reefs.


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

EDIT: NOT A DEAL. Certified Watch Store has this for $79.99. Thanks fish70.

Citizen-Eco-Drive-AW1410-08E for $141 is an Amazon lightning deal for the next hour and a half. According to 3xcamel, this is equal to the lowest it's ever been on Amazon.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Sean779 said:


> most tigers I know don't hang out at reefs.


Tiger sharks do


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sean779 said:


> most tigers I know don't hang out at reefs.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

danktrees said:


> Tiger sharks do


tiger sharks aren't called reef tigers


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Sean779 said:


> tiger sharks aren't called reef tigers


That's not what we were discussing. Was just to point out tiger sharks exist in coral reef areas. Also pretty sure when people hear reef tiger they're thinking of sharks (or maybe the watch lol),but not an actual tiger.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bedrock said:


> Pulls up at $198
> *Reef Tiger RGA1620* Mens Casual Watch with Power Reserve Date Steel Watch *$158.40* (priced at $288 normally)
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

This is a brand "famous" for copying Invictas.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Edox Les Vauberts 70172-3N-NBN Men's Watch , watches

Edox Les Vauberts Quartz

$149 with code XTRA20


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

My first post was a coupon , someone posted video game deals.



eljay said:


> Not a lot on offer though!
> 
> Talking about taking up space, three posts in a row?
> 
> To whom or what are you replying?[/


----------



## aalawi (Apr 27, 2017)

Looks like I missed out on this one. Any idea how often these Oris deals come around?



City74 said:


> Gemnation has the Oris Aquis small seconds for $770 and you also have the ability to make them an offer. Might score it for 10% or more off. Also don't forget the 7% cash back from Befrugal. That's a whole lotta watch for that sorta money
> 
> View attachment 11664458


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

aalawi said:


> Looks like I missed out on this one. Any idea how often these Oris deals come around?


You are lucky, there is actually an Oris sale at Touch Of Modern. Still some interesting watches available.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

gregington said:


> Citizen-Eco-Drive-AW1410-08E for $141 is an Amazon lightning deal for the next hour and a half. According to 3xcamel, this is equal to the lowest it's ever been on Amazon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 11674258


If anyone is looking for this watch Certified Watch Store is advertising it (black and green) for $79.99.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Aw-1410


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> This is a brand "famous" for copying Invictas.


"Swiss Tech"! Yeah, the more I learn about this company the less I like...



yankeexpress said:


> Many Parnis can be had with a sapphire crystal. And the Sea-Gull movement is made in a factory moved from Switzerland lock, stock and barrel.


Whoops, what I mean is that I'd be surprised if the ones that go for $50 in ebay auctions have sapphire.

I believe the ST25 is an in-house design, however.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

This Bulova seems like a good value at $325:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Accutr...ograph-Automatic-Two-Tone-Watch-/302084276899


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

jgsatl said:


> i can assure you it won't be too good a review.. i'm barely literate and only spell in southern.


Well then quit your belly achin' and get crackin'.
We ain't getting any younger around these parts!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Good price on the calibrator too!










http://m.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Accutr...atic-Rose-Gold-Watch-/291885323535?nav=SEARCH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RBLAINE said:


> This Bulova seems like a good value at $325:
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Accutr...ograph-Automatic-Two-Tone-Watch-/302084276899


Swiss auto chronograph below 350

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> This is a brand "famous" for copying Invictas.


Invictas is a copier, no difference.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

juderiverman said:


> Invictas is a copier, no difference.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I'm just sharing some info that some folks might appreciate that could be a factor in pulling the trigger or not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

gregington said:


> EDIT: NOT A DEAL. Certified Watch Store has this for $79.99. Thanks fish70.
> 
> Citizen-Eco-Drive-AW1410-08E for $141 is an Amazon lightning deal for the next hour and a half. According to 3xcamel, this is equal to the lowest it's ever been on Amazon.
> 
> ...


$79.99 with free shipping at Jet.com, plus 15% off for new customers.

Edit: Jet.com has 15% off site wide for new customers on their 1st 3 orders between now and the end of July. Max discount of $30 per order. Code: Spring15


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

I was just at Macy's, they have stacking deals at the moment. The Moon Watch was like $330 before tax.







Seems pretty legit for brick and mortar


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Not sure if the lowest price: $89.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J351WV...ascsubtag=fd88f17895f4811abfd0d0c5cf45a7d8_CT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Got mine for $86.



Sabadabadoo said:


> Not sure if the lowest price: $89.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J351WV...ascsubtag=fd88f17895f4811abfd0d0c5cf45a7d8_CT


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Got mine for $86.


Just went to 3XCamel: you got the lowest price so far: $86.06.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Got mine earlier this week and made a short review here on WUS. Fantastic watch for the price.



Sabadabadoo said:


> Not sure if the lowest price: $89.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J351WV...ascsubtag=fd88f17895f4811abfd0d0c5cf45a7d8_CT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

jkpa said:


> Got mine earlier this week and made a short review here on WUS. Fantastic watch for the price.


Link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4271570


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

I was actually at Macy's looking for a moonview to try on. Unfortunately they didn't have any. I can't decide if I should get the blue for $89 or the black for $113

I tried on this curv watch, was pretty cool. I wish they made a 3 hand model. This one was $350.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

solchitlins said:


> I was actually at Macy's looking for a moonview to try on. Unfortunately they didn't have any. I can't decide if I should get the blue for $89 or the black for $113


I recommend the blue. It is sharp looking.

BTW, the bezels are fixed on this model, they do not rotate, unfortunately.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

The Bulova Moonview in blue is $81.95 on AreaTrend website


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

solchitlins said:


> I was just at Macy's, they have stacking deals at the moment. The Moon Watch was like $330 before tax.
> View attachment 11679114
> 
> Seems pretty legit for brick and mortar


For those who don't have a Macy's in town:

Last week was on the Bay for $315 shipped (as pictured above) and *right now at Amazon for $330* shipping included (and probably no tax).

I've been on the fence about it all week. In the end, I ended up buying a half dozen vintage Vostok Amphibians, a Gigandet, and the rest to take my family out for Saturday dinner :-d


----------



## Argali (Jul 9, 2011)

15% off at Armida right now through May 1.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Best deal on a small seconds that I've ever seen. Those are significantly more expensive than regular Aquis models.


Back to $1800 ....darn

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## r-gordon-7 (Dec 6, 2016)

eljay said:


> If they used red LEDs, I suspect that wouldn't be a problem any more. They'd be cheaper too. I wonder why they don't.


Do you think putting some red cellophane between the device and watch would work as if the LEDs themselves were red and make the device safer to use?


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

r-gordon-7 said:


> Do you think putting some red cellophane between the device and watch would work as if the LEDs themselves were red and make the device safer to use?


The only way to make this safer is to call the fire brigade in advance.

In all seriousness, although I don't know the power of these leds, I would be very cautious. I've seen "low power" white led lights burn through surgical drapes in no time.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Ticonderoga said:


> For those who don't have a Macy's in town:
> 
> Last week was on the Bay for $315 shipped (as pictured above) and *right now at Amazon for $330* shipping included (and probably no tax).
> 
> I've been on the fence about it all week. In the end, I ended up buying a half dozen vintage Vostok Amphibians, a Gigandet, and the rest to take my family out for Saturday dinner :-d


It's too big for my wrist... It's too big for my wrist... It's too big for my wrist...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

Amazon has the Momentum silver fox for $23.

Momentum Men's 1M-DV64G4G SILVER FOX Analog Dive Date Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009WIG7BC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_CjPbzbST4HFR4

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Perdendosi said:


> It's too big for my wrist... It's too big for my wrist... It's too big for my wrist...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


It is too big, for me too. I probably would have bought it last fall had I not bought a couple of chronos that were 42-44 and even they wear big and realized that any thing larger would look ridiculous on my very average flat 7 in. wrist. My opinion only, but it would be a no brainer at 42ish mm. The 2.0 version in PVD is calling to me though.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Black Lobster 98b247 is down to $145 on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-98B247-Accutron-Analog-Japanese/dp/B00UZJSVWA


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

aev said:


> Amazon has the Momentum silver fox for $23.
> 
> Momentum Men's 1M-DV64G4G SILVER FOX Analog Dive Date Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009WIG7BC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_CjPbzbST4HFR4
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


I think we have a serious new contender for the Hardest Watch To Read award.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Argali said:


> 15% off at Armida right now through May 1.


That makes their A11 with 200m water resistance, sapphire crystal, screw-down crown and Miyota 9015 movement, about $254. That's getting down to Tisell prices.

Kinda liking that matte blue dial one.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Perdendosi said:


> It's too big for my wrist... It's too big for my wrist... It's too big for my wrist...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


That was my conclusion as well. I mean, I can pull it off but it would definitely be a novilty wearing it out. I was hoping it could take the place of a speedmaster in my collection but I concluded it wouldn't


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That makes their A11 with 200m water resistance, sapphire crystal, screw-down crown and Miyota 9015 movement, about $254. That's getting down to Tisell prices.
> 
> Kinda liking that matte blue dial one.
> 
> View attachment 11683362


35mm case diameter? really?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Pneuma said:


> 35mm case diameter? really?


Well, actually 36mm bezel

Nice watch but for a little more money, the new 40mm NTH Blue Amphion will have an etched, fully lumed bezel and crown, and drilled lugs. Arrives in July, hopefully.


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Well, actually 36mm bezel
> 
> Nice watch but for a little more money, the new 40mm NTH Blue Amphion will have an etched, fully lumed bezel and crown, and drilled lugs. Arrives in July, hopefully.


How much more money? Wheres the link please

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

teioh3 said:


> How much more money? Wheres the link please


Amphion - Vintage, Blue


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Bulova Accutron Men's 65B154 Accu Swiss Calibrator Automatic Rose Gold Watch

$245 from Watcheshalfprice


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Pneuma said:


> 35mm case diameter? really?


It's a ladies model.

A2 is 42mm


----------



## haroldship (Jan 26, 2017)

Amazon has the Seiko SNK803 on for $51.63 which is the lowest it's been for a while.

https://smile.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK8...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B000G6R7B8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Well, actually 36mm bezel
> 
> Nice watch but for a little more money, the new 40mm NTH Blue Amphion will have an etched, fully lumed bezel and crown, and drilled lugs. Arrives in July, hopefully.


Now that does look nice - temptation!
How many divers is too many?


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Does the moonview use the same movement as the Acutron II watches that I have seen using the uhf 262khz system?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Citizen automatic dive watch $110 with code "CITIDIVER"

Watches of the week


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

swank said:


> Citizen automatic dive watch $110 with code "CITIDIVER"
> 
> Watches of the week


These are "Sport" watches, not "Divers".

Just FYI


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Bedrock said:


> Does the moonview use the same movement as the Acutron II watches that I have seen using the uhf 262khz system?


I'm not sure if it's the same exact movement, but I'm pretty sure it is a 262kHz UHF movement based on comments about the smooth second hand sweep.

EDIT: the description refers to a "torsional resonator movement" and that's what they call the UHF three-pronged crystal.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Elkins45 said:


> I'm not sure if it's the same exact movement, but I'm pretty sure it is a 262kHz UHF movement based on comments about the smooth second hand sweep.
> 
> EDIT: the description refers to a "torsional resonator movement" and that's what they call the UHF three-pronged crystal.


The chrono hand has a smooth movement. The small running seconds hand does not.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Strmwatch said:


> These are "Sport" watches, not "Divers".
> 
> Just FYI


You can call it whatever you want, but I'll bet you anything you're willing to wager that the watch can dive deeper than you can for the rest of your life without a gasket or seal service.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

NOT A DEAL - FYI Just got an email from Massdrop with shipping info for my Spinnaker Cahill. Stoked! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

I think that you are correct but, so is swank - listed as a Marine Sport and highlights its 100M Water Resistance!



Strmwatch said:


> These are "Sport" watches, not "Divers".
> 
> Just FYI


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I got mine on Friday. I am a bit worried now thou because it is via DHL and have read of some people having less then nice experiences with them up here in Canada.



Chirv said:


> NOT A DEAL - FYI Just got an email from Massdrop with shipping info for my Spinnaker Cahill. Stoked!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I know this has been on sale before, but for some reason I thought it was the strap version before.

$449 after promo code XTRA20

Hamilton Linwood H18516131 Watch , watches


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I know this has been on sale before, but for some reason I thought it was the strap version before.
> 
> $449 after promo code XTRA20
> 
> Hamilton Linwood H18516131 Watch , watches


Yes, strap version was $398.

Has tiny dial so wears like a ladies watch.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

Don't know if it has been shared...

ARMIDA offers 15% off for Labor Day.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

This is an incredible deal on the Orient Star Classic. Sure, you'll have to wait a month for it but I prefer this over the Seiko SARB033.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-star-classic-automatic-watch


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Creation Watches has a bunch of J Springs (made by Seiko) autos on sale for $45-55 shipped. That's a pretty decent deal for a quality Seiko movement inside a not junk watch Case etc

J springs


----------



## catanha (Mar 21, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Well, actually 36mm bezel
> 
> Nice watch but for a little more money, the new 40mm NTH Blue Amphion will have an etched, fully lumed bezel and crown, and drilled lugs. Arrives in July, hopefully.


Lumed crown?


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

Not a deal
Any discount code for watchgecko?


Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

catanha said:


> Lumed crown?


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

catanha said:


> Lumed crown?


*nevermind.. see post before mine.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

malizna77 said:


> Not a deal
> Any discount code for watchgecko?
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


10% off with code WATCHUSEEK


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks


Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Putting in a good word for LuxChoice.com, as I'd never ordered from them before, or heard of anybody else doing so. My transaction was fast and smooth.

As for the watch, my Luminox Modern Mariner automatic diver A6502, it fits my tastes perfectly. Black dial, chunky case and bracelet, big and bold but more Breitling than Invicta/Aragon, tooly but dressy, as this will almost exclusively be a desk diver. And the tritium is nice. One of the things I liked, when you turn the hands past 12, that day and date snap to the next one in an instant. A steal for $499 after coupon and rebate.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I got mine on Friday. I am a bit worried now thou because it is via DHL and have read of some people having less then nice experiences with them up here in Canada.


I'm willing to wager those people were attempting to skirt around having to pay import taxes and were then unjustifiably upset when it didn't work.

DHL will pay the taxes on your behalf, and then ask you to reimburse before finishing the delivery.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Putting in a good word for LuxChoice.com, as I'd never ordered from them before, or heard of anybody else doing so. My transaction was fast and smooth.
> 
> As for the watch, my Luminox Modern Mariner automatic diver A6502, it fits my tastes perfectly. Black dial, chunky case and bracelet, big and bold but more Breitling than Invicta/Aragon, tooly but dressy, as this will almost exclusively be a desk diver. And the tritium is nice. One of the things I liked, when you turn the hands past 12, that day and date snap to the next one in an instant. A steal for $499 after coupon and rebate.
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

In my experience most couriers will pay taxes on your behalf, then require you to reimburse them the taxes plus an arbitrary fee. Anything shipped by USPS will usually get glanced over at the post office if it's under a hundred bucks.



matlobi said:


> I'm willing to wager those people were attempting to skirt around having to pay import taxes and were then unjustifiably upset when it didn't work.
> 
> DHL will pay the taxes on your behalf, and then ask you to reimburse before finishing the delivery.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> In my experience most couriers will pay taxes on your behalf, then require you to reimburse them the taxes plus an arbitrary fee.


Yup, it's all a part of the game, and sometimes you gotta pay to play.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

City74 said:


> Creation Watches has a bunch of J Springs (made by Seiko) autos on sale for $45-55 shipped. That's a pretty decent deal for a quality Seiko movement inside a not junk watch Case etc
> 
> J springs


I ordered one last week. They apparently ship from Singapore, so don't be in a hurry to get it.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Putting in a good word for LuxChoice.com, as I'd never ordered from them before, or heard of anybody else doing so. My transaction was fast and smooth.
> 
> As for the watch, my Luminox Modern Mariner automatic diver A6502, it fits my tastes perfectly. Black dial, chunky case and bracelet, big and bold but more Breitling than Invicta/Aragon, tooly but dressy, as this will almost exclusively be a desk diver. And the tritium is nice. One of the things I liked, when you turn the hands past 12, that day and date snap to the next one in an instant. A steal for $499 after coupon and rebate.


What's the L2L?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> This is an incredible deal on the Orient Star Classic. Sure, you'll have to wait a month for it but I prefer this over the Seiko SARB033.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-star-classic-automatic-watch


I REALLY want to like this watch, but Orient Star just sounds like the name of a cruise ship line!


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

If you keep an eye on eBay these will show up from Hong Kong and Singapore sellers from time to time at a really good price, bagged this one for $260 to my door. Seiko SRP637K1 Baby Tuna, 22mm Strapcode Endmill was added. 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> I REALLY want to like this watch, but Orient Star just sounds like the name of a cruise ship line!


Really? I think of smoky Chinatown theaters showing king-fu double features.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Shopworn has the MLC Pontos S diver for $1500 OBO on ebay. They had one previously, and accepted $1200. A nice watch.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/272653664254


----------



## geohook (Mar 29, 2015)

Citizen Promaster Analog Display Japanese Quartz Silver Men's Watch JW0111-55E
Citizen Promaster Analog Display Japanese Quartz Silver Men's Watch JW0111-55E | eBay

$179.99 Citizen Eco-Drive 1/1000 chronograph.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> What's the L2L?


50mm


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> This is an incredible deal on the Orient Star Classic. Sure, you'll have to wait a month for it but I prefer this over the Seiko SARB033.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-star-classic-automatic-watch
> View attachment 11687562





StogieNinja said:


> I REALLY want to like this watch, but Orient Star just sounds like the name of a cruise ship line!


Well, I have no problem with the name Orient Star or for that matter Orient watches. In truth, as I've posted before, it was an Orient Bambino, rec'd as a gift, that was my gateway drug into watch collecting.

Saying all that, I question the comparison of the subject watch with a SARB033. About the only nod to the Orient that I can see is the power reserve meter if that is important to you. On the other side, the SARB has a sapphire crystal vs mineral, 100M vs 50M, better movement...50 Hr vs 40 Hr power reserve. Tastefully lumed hands and markers, actually quite elegant. And the final coup, the SARB case is such an exquisite work of art.

The SARB033/035 can easily be found for under $300 and skews the value proposition for just about any competing watch under $500. I own both. I looked over the Massdrop Orient offering for about 15 seconds and clicked thru to find something more interesting.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> Saying all that, I question the comparison of the subject watch with a SARB033. About the only nod to the Orient that I can see is the power reserve meter if that is important to you. On the other side, the SARB has a sapphire crystal vs mineral, 100M vs 50M, better movement...50 Hr vs 40 Hr power reserve. Tastefully lumed hands and markers, actually quite elegant. And the final coup, the SARB case is such an exquisite work of art.
> 
> The SARB033/035 can easily be found for under $300 and skews the value proposition for just about any competing watch under $500. I own both. I looked over the Massdrop Orient offering for about 15 seconds and clicked thru to find something more interesting.


Of course you are free to disagree. The lume on the SARB irks me enough to make it the irrational deal-breaking feature but that's just me. I love power reserve indicators and I find them useful. I also prefer the lugs and domed crystal of the Orient Star. I am not one to insist on sapphire crystal at any price point but I know my taste in watches generally places me in the minority. I love the OS Classic and stand by my recommendation of it at the usual price and certainly at the current Massdrop price.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> This is an incredible deal on the Orient Star Classic. Sure, you'll have to wait a month for it but I prefer this over the Seiko SARB033.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-star-classic-automatic-watch
> View attachment 11687562


I came here to post the deal but you beat me to it. Glad I waited to get the OS Classic. $259 is a great price and I joined the drop for this one...


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

*SDRORIG385

*USD385 + befrugal 2% off / ebates 3% off

Rado Original R12637153 Men's Watch , watches


















Rado Original R12637013 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

Jet has the "automatik" Seiko Turtle SRP779 for $220 after spring15 coupon code. Not sure if its a great deal but seems pretty low to me.
https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Prosp...ter-Resistan/2cfedd2f14d6437387d9dc7610923dce


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

City74 said:


> Creation Watches has a bunch of J Springs (made by Seiko) autos on sale for $45-55 shipped. That's a pretty decent deal for a quality Seiko movement inside a not junk watch Case etc
> 
> J springs


That is the price they have been selling them for, but still a really good deal. I think the watches are great, I've bought a few J Springs. Their shipping is _VERY_ fast, you should get your watch in a little over a week, which is amazing given where it is coming from and the cost!


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Vwatch said:


> *SDRORIG385
> 
> *USD385 + befrugal 2% off / ebates 3% off
> 
> ...


Is there a code Im missing?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> Is there a code Im missing?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Yes, the first word of the post SDRORIG385


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

Guys, remember the Cherry Wood watch box from Skymall store that was being sold for 23.99?? I remember forum member MacInFLmentioning in the thread that when it was delivered to his house, his wife had to drag the package in. Well, it is not an overstatement! Mine arrived today and really, this box is huuuuge.

The box has a good solid feel to it, the hinges are good, finish is quite outstanding for the price and the soft pillows are quite good. I seriously don't know how these guys are making a profit by selling it for 24 bucks..

I also have a 'Marvel O Bug' 12 compartment box I bought last month from Amazon for 14 bucks. It is very flimsy and has hard pillows...but THAT is a normal sized box, THIS is not. Attached are some photos for comparison. Checkout the size difference against my 14" office laptop!

If anyone missed out on the deal, but is planning to buy a watch box, it might be a good idea to hold off on buying another box and watch out for a new deal on this one.

****EDIT****: Fellas, it looks like I spoke a bit too soon 

I didn't face any issues with the watches on stainless steel bracelet or on NATO straps. However, watches on leather straps tend to remain a bit 'taller' when wound around a pillow. Unfortunately, the individual compartments in the top level are not deep enough for those and the glass top came in contact with it when I tried closing the lid. Luckily, the bottom drawer compartments are deep enough and will work just fine. So,please be aware that such a problem exists with the design..


----------



## helmetless stig (Feb 27, 2015)

Anyone found any good deals on automatic watch winders?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

helmetless stig said:


> Anyone found any good deals on automatic watch winders?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


You missed a decent deal for Wolf winders on Massdrop the other week.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I've been trying to stay out of this thread for my safety, but I noticed an Amazon pricing anomaly on the VSA Airboss:

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-241506-AirBoss-Automatic-Silver-Tone/dp/B0069WD7C6

$380 is very low for this model. I have the strap version and it's excellent. This is the older version without the power reserve (IMHO more desirable) and these usually go for closer to $600-650, and often more.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

haroldship said:


> Amazon has the Seiko SNK803 on for $51.63 which is the lowest it's been for a while.
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK8...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B000G6R7B8


Not sure if there is a shipping charge on top of that price, but you can get these on eBay for $50.48 Shipped.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Gannicus said:


> View attachment 11689394


Oh. That's so you can see the watch if it is laying face down??

Maybe insomniacs just need to wind the watch in the dark for something to do??


----------



## AKC. (Feb 20, 2017)

helmetless stig said:


> Anyone found any good deals on automatic watch winders?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


+1
So many out there, tough to discern good vs crap. Aside from Wolf of course, which is pretty expensive at full price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

I now have the advantage of living near a border, but when I didn't I would just hope the seller used USPS.



matlobi said:


> Yup, it's all a part of the game, and sometimes you gotta pay to play.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

City74 said:


> Creation Watches has a bunch of J Springs (made by Seiko) autos on sale for $45-55 shipped. That's a pretty decent deal for a quality Seiko movement inside a not junk watch Case etc
> 
> J springs


Also note that most of them are on their clearance page as well, so the code CLEAR will knock off another 10% |>

Clearance


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Manoj83 said:


> Guys, remember the Cherry Wood watch box from Skymall store that was being sold for 23.99?? I remember forum member MacInFLmentioning in the thread that when it was delivered to his house, his wife had to drag the package in. Well, it is not an overstatement! Mine arrived today and really, this box is huuuuge.
> 
> View attachment 11692314


That large is a beast! Glad I got the smaller version. I will post a photo when it arrives.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

today solar watch deals, some of them the lowest i've seen:

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=lp_165...PDKIKX0DER&qid=1493708643&sort=price-asc-rank









examples this one:

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-MRW-S3...547154011&psd=1&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER

USD16.99 now, camelx3 last low USD25-27.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Vwatch said:


> today solar watch deals, some of them the lowest i've seen:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=lp_165...PDKIKX0DER&qid=1493708643&sort=price-asc-rank
> 
> ...


Not a deal but somewhat related.

The red AQ-S800 is an extremely tough little watch.

One of my co-workers asked me a few years ago to source him a cheap watch with no maintenance and decent looking. I had him get the blue version.

It was beaten severely at work (titanium ore processing plant). I took a quick look a few weeks ago and the resin is now "smoothed out" by dings and rashes but the display is surprisingly still looking good and everything works as it should.

At 20$ it is a great deal.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

I have the blue one and its a good little watch. I leave it in my car and wear it at the gym if I happen to be wearing a nicer watch that day. Fro $23 its a good deal.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Not a deal but somewhat related.
> 
> The red AQ-S800 is an extremely tough little watch.
> 
> ...


Your friend can use PolyWatch (or toothpaste if he's frugal) to remove scratches on the acrylic crystal.


----------



## djt81185 (Jan 22, 2017)

Just a heads up massdrop has ray 2s for 149.99 plus free shipping and no tax in PA.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-ray-raven-ii-automatic-watch


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I believe it is only avail in the US..



djt81185 said:


> Just a heads up massdrop has ray 2s for 149.99 plus free shipping and no tax in PA.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-ray-raven-ii-automatic-watch


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Haven't seen it posted yet. Ashford has the Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation QNE Watch Was: $1,245 Now: $*399 *using coupon code *AFFKHAK399*. Ebates gives you another 3% cashback. You do the math.


----------



## thatsanicewatchdude (Nov 10, 2016)

djt81185 said:


> Just a heads up massdrop has ray 2s for 149.99 plus free shipping and no tax in PA.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-ray-raven-ii-automatic-watch


The Ray Raven there for $169 is pretty sharp pricing.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Casio F-91W $7.46 add on item..
Add it to one of those other %60 off casio's previously listed.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-F91W-1...TF8&qid=1493742192&sr=8-1&keywords=casio+f91w


----------



## KirS24 (Sep 19, 2015)

P415B said:


> Haven't seen it posted yet. Ashford has the Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation QNE Watch Was: $1,245 Now: $*399 *using coupon code *AFFKHAK399*. Ebates gives you another 3% cashback. You do the math.
> 
> View attachment 11696026
> 
> View attachment 11696034


What's does the AFF stands for? I understand SD and DM beginning. What site AFF is?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

KirS24 said:


> What's does the AFF stands for? I understand SD and DM beginning. What site AFF is?


Affiliate


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

helmetless stig said:


> Anyone found any good deals on automatic watch winders?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I'm in the process of building my own for <$10 - will post a new thread and a link here once the components arrive and it works/doesn't work.

PM me if you're interested in a sneak peak.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

KirS24 said:


> What's does the AFF stands for? I understand SD and DM beginning. What site AFF is?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I think it just stands for "affiliate" -- a promo code they can issue to multiple websites so they can find which site will drive the most traffic -- how Slickdeals compares to DealMoon, etc.


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

Lightning deal on Bulova Accu-swiss automatic for $205.60. Bulova Men's 63B186 Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Silver Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OBL0TNC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_PtqczbJE511D6


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dlavi said:


> Lightning deal on Bulova Accu-swiss automatic for $205.60. Bulova Men's 63B186 Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Silver Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OBL0TNC/


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Redback said:


> Not sure if there is a shipping charge on top of that price, but you can get these on eBay for $50.48 Shipped.


The automation must have read your post. It's now down to $49.97.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Not bad for $64 (strap not included) from Area Trend with coupon . A very comfortable size and cool blue dial that goes from blue to black. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

jlow28 said:


> Not bad for $64 (strap not included) from Area Trend with coupon . A very comfortable size and cool blue dial that goes from blue to black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to jump on that one but I've heard mixed reviews on that watch. Does it feel good on the wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

watcheshalfprice on eBay has the Citizen Eco-Drive Drive CA0580-82A chronograph for $94.99. Everybody else is at least in the $140s on this watch, so, significant savings. Good price on an Eco-Drive, and this one looks good.

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's CA0590-82A Chronograph Sport Watch | eBay


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

r0bf1ve said:


> I was going to jump on that one but I've heard mixed reviews on that watch. Does it feel good on the wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it! It fits nicely, the second hand moves almost like a mechanical, its blue, the bezel is great and, oh yea, its a cool blue.


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

The "small" Skymall box is back on eBay... not as a good a deal in terms of raw tonnage as the big one, but probably better suited to my needs...
Cherry Wood Jewelry Box + Watch Organizer + Displays Watches Jewelry + Glass Top | eBay


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

jlow28 said:


> Not bad for $64 (strap not included) from Area Trend with coupon . A very comfortable size and cool blue dial that goes from blue to black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice watch- sorry what coupon?


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

thatsanicewatchdude said:


> The Ray Raven there for $169 is pretty sharp pricing.


Wow, thanks for pointing out that the Ray Raven II was also available as part of the drop. I had taken a quick peek at the drop and decided i didn't need another stainless steel blue sunburst dial watch, but didn't go through the full listing. I have always admired the Raven, and this is a pretty fantastic price. Grabbed one!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

jlow28 said:


> Not bad for $64 (strap not included) from Area Trend with coupon . A very comfortable size and cool blue dial that goes from blue to black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coupon code? I gotta ask?


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Love the spaceview but i always feel like the print on the date wheel looks terrible.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

jlow28 said:


> Not bad for $64 (strap not included) from Area Trend with coupon . A very comfortable size and cool blue dial that goes from blue to black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you would be so kind as to share the coupon code I will happily own one of these too.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Elkins45 said:


> If you would be so kind as to share the coupon code I will happily own one of these too.


Sorry... it was a 15off $75 eBay coupon PSHOPSAVE15 or something posted last week. 83-15 -4ebaybucks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Manoj83 said:


> Guys, remember the Cherry Wood watch box from Skymall store that was being sold for 23.99?? I remember forum member MacInFLmentioning in the thread that when it was delivered to his house, his wife had to drag the package in. Well, it is not an overstatement! Mine arrived today and really, this box is huuuuge.
> 
> The box has a good solid feel to it, the hinges are good, finish is quite outstanding for the price and the soft pillows are quite good. I seriously don't know how these guys are making a profit by selling it for 24 bucks..
> 
> ...


Do you have to build an addition on to your house to hold that monstrosity ???

That is one huge oversized box


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

maverick13z said:


> Do you have to build an addition on to your house to hold that monstrosity ???
> 
> That is one huge oversized box


I am reminded of the JLC "box" that comes with their Hybris Mechanica 55 watch set.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

jlow28 said:


> Not bad for $64 (strap not included) from Area Trend with coupon . A very comfortable size and cool blue dial that goes from blue to black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bulova is new fave of "head up".

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jlow28 said:


> Not bad for $64 (strap not included) from Area Trend with coupon . A very comfortable size and cool blue dial that goes from blue to black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's crazy that we're spoiled enough to call that anything other than an amazing deal. That's the best watch deal ever.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

MstrDabbles said:


> Love the spaceview but i always feel like the print on the date wheel looks terrible.
> 
> From Rick's LG G6


Seriously? At $64 the date wheel font kills it?

I think it looks fine, FWIW.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Seriously? At $64 the date wheel font kills it?
> 
> I think it looks fine, FWIW.


Still confused regarding how to score one of these beauties for $64!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

OfficerCamp said:


> Still confused regarding how to score one of these beauties for $64!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


He used $4 in ebay bucks, so not really replicable (made this word up) for everyone (plus the coupon expired last week).


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

studiompd said:


> He used $4 in ebay bucks, so not really replicable (made this word up) for everyone (plus the coupon expired last week).


Gotcha! Nice looking piece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

I caved and bought a blue moon watch just now. It was $82.20 on eBay, seller areatrend.
I tried all the coupon codes and they were all expired.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

studiompd said:


> He used $4 in ebay bucks, so not really replicable (made this word up) for everyone (plus the coupon expired last week).


rep•li•ca•ble

Pronunciation:.(rep'li-ku-bul),.[key]

- adj.

capable of replication:.The scientific experiment must be replicable in all details to be considered valid.

Sounds valid to me!!

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Seriously? At $64 the date wheel font kills it?
> 
> I think it looks fine, FWIW.


At the rate we see watches here, gotta use something to differentiate.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

solchitlins said:


> I caved and bought a blue moon watch just now. It was $82.20 on eBay, seller areatrend.
> I tried all the coupon codes and they were all expired.


Just miss a 15 off 75 coupon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

smille76 said:


> rep•li•ca•ble
> 
> Pronunciation:.(rep'li-ku-bul),.[key]
> 
> ...


Still $82 - 15(coupon) = $67. The strap I had. The blue one that comes with it I personally wasn't impressed with. This watch has been posted for $83 here many time which is still a great deal and better is you have some 20mm straps laying around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Bulova Auto Chrono $365 on Amazon

Been on the fence about this one for a while, can't seem to pull the trigger... 42.5mm x 15mm


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

Thanks to worththewrist and his Luminox deal, I poked around the Luxchoice.com site and found this. Don't know the price history of everywhere, but looks like it's at least $40 bucks less than everywhere else I checked.



Home
Men's Watches
Sports Watches
Seiko Divers Orange Dial Automatic Men's Watch SRP315


​





​SEIKO*Seiko Divers Orange Dial Automatic Men's Watch SRP315*

SRP315
Availability: In stock
Weekly Sale: *$154.95*
OUR PRICE:$174.00
RETAIL PRICE : $495.00
SAVE 340.05 (69%)

QUANTITY *BUY NOW*

  



DETAILS
SHIPPING
GUARANTEE
QUESTIONS
*General*


SKUSRP315brandSEIKOCollectionDiversGenderMen'sEAN4954628154583

*Water resistant*


Water Resistant Depth660 Feet

*Movement*


MovementJapanese-Automatic

*Functions*


CalenderDay and Date Calendar

*Dial*


Dial NumeralsArrow Index Hour MarkersHands ColorWhite

*Case*


Case MaterialStainless SteelCase colorBlackCase width42 millimetersCase thickness13 millimetersCase shapeRoundCase Back TypeScrew DownCrown typeScrew Down

*Band*


Band TypeStrapBand MaterialRubber-SiliconeBand colorBlackBand size width20 millimetersBand length8 inchesClasp typeBuckle

*Product description*

This Classy Seiko Divers Men's Timepiece features a Orange dial with a 42 millimeters Black Stainless Steel case. It is driven by Japanese-Automatic movement - water resistant to 660 Feet

Other top rated products






Home
Men's Watches
Sports Watches
Seiko Divers Orange Dial Automatic Men's Watch SRP315


​





​SEIKO*Seiko Divers Orange Dial Automatic Men's Watch SRP315*

SRP315
Availability: In stock
Weekly Sale: *$154.95*
OUR PRICE:$174.00
RETAIL PRICE : $495.00
SAVE 340.05 (69%)

QUANTITY *BUY NOW*

  



DETAILS
SHIPPING
GUARANTEE
QUESTIONS
*General*


SKUSRP315brandSEIKOCollectionDiversGenderMen'sEAN4954628154583

*Water resistant*


Water Resistant Depth660 Feet

*Movement*


MovementJapanese-Automatic

*Functions*


CalenderDay and Date Calendar

*Dial*


Dial NumeralsArrow Index Hour MarkersHands ColorWhite

*Case*


Case MaterialStainless SteelCase colorBlackCase width42 millimetersCase thickness13 millimetersCase shapeRoundCase Back TypeScrew DownCrown typeScrew Down

*Band*


Band TypeStrapBand MaterialRubber-SiliconeBand colorBlackBand size width20 millimetersBand length8 inchesClasp typeBuckle

*Product description*

This Classy Seiko Divers Men's Timepiece features a Orange dial with a 42 millimeters Black Stainless Steel case. It is driven by Japanese-Automatic movement - water resistant to 660 Feet

Other top rated products


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Chales132 said:


> So nice and a bargain at that price. Pulled the trigger too


Fell for the sale as well for the MWW Morgan Monaco. The blue was too alluring for the price and 15% discount!(Timebum2017- ends May 31, 2017) And also got a tracking number *3 MINUTES* after I got the receipt!


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

NOT AFFORDABLE per the standard $1k mark but for those who sometimes dream a little bigger:







Baume & Mercier Hampton Milleis 10032 
*$2345* shipped with code JOMANEW50 at Jomashop
This is the one with the mysterious "Richemont manufacture" column-wheel chronograph with a jumping minute counter and 65hr power reserve (Jomashop lists it as JLC 751 but I'm not sure that's known)
TZ review here 
Video of jumping minute counter


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Jammy said:


> NOT AFFORDABLE per the standard $1k mark but for those who sometimes dream a little bigger:
> 
> Baume & Mercier Hampton Milleis 100032
> *$2345* shipped with code JOMANEW50 at Jomashop
> ...


Yes, seems to be the JLC 751 without running seconds. Also used in the Master Compressor chronograph.

Baume & Mercier - the Column Wheel Hampton » WatchBase.com

Baume & Mercier Hampton MOA 10032

10032 : Baume & Mercier Hampton Chronograph Roman » WatchBase.com


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Beat you to it ;-)



El Primitivo said:


> Thanks to worththewrist and his Luminox deal, I poked around the Luxchoice.com site and found this. Don't know the price history of everywhere, but looks like it's at least $40 bucks less than everywhere else I checked.
> 
> *Seiko Divers Orange Dial Automatic Men's Watch SRP315*
> 
> ...






AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Seiko Divers Orange Dial Automatic Men's Watch SRP315
> 
> Seiko SRP315 Orange Diver - $155


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

MstrDabbles said:


> At the rate we see watches here, gotta use something to differentiate.
> 
> From Rick's LG G6


Differentiate, as in talk yourself out of it? lol


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Jammy said:


> NOT AFFORDABLE per the standard $1k mark but for those who sometimes dream a little bigger:
> View attachment 11704978
> 
> Baume & Mercier Hampton Milleis 100032
> ...


It's a 10032. A hot watch for sure.

I like these pics, stolen from the web:


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Differentiate, as in talk yourself out of it? lol


Lol. Exactly.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

One for the UK, HS Johnson have their May the Fourth be with you sale on


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Jammy said:


> NOT AFFORDABLE per the standard $1k mark but for those who sometimes dream a little bigger:
> View attachment 11704978
> 
> Baume & Mercier Hampton Milleis 10032
> ...


A hearty "Boo!" for posting this! Or maybe it should be "F Me!" for opening this thread! 

I really didn't need another watch to lust after. JLC column-wheel chrono with jumping minutes? Suh-weet!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

MacInFL said:


> Well, I have no problem with the name Orient Star or for that matter Orient watches. In truth, as I've posted before, it was an Orient Bambino, rec'd as a gift, that was my gateway drug into watch collecting.
> 
> Saying all that, I question the comparison of the subject watch with a SARB033. About the only nod to the Orient that I can see is the power reserve meter if that is important to you. On the other side, the SARB has a sapphire crystal vs mineral, 100M vs 50M, better movement...50 Hr vs 40 Hr power reserve. Tastefully lumed hands and markers, actually quite elegant. And the final coup, the SARB case is such an exquisite work of art.
> 
> The SARB033/035 can easily be found for under $300 and skews the value proposition for just about any competing watch under $500. I own both. I looked over the Massdrop Orient offering for about 15 seconds and clicked thru to find something more interesting.


I'd say they're comparable. I've owned several SARx and Stars, and every time, I've preferred the Star. This particular one is a gorgeous watch. I had the strap version with gold markers/hands. Just a classic looking piece. The only nit I'd pick would be the mineral crystal on this one, but a domed sapphire would have really jumped the price.

Both the Seiko SARx and Orient Star watches are great watches, well made and excellent values. I can't argue with your liking Seiko better, but I do disagree that one is better than the other.

OSC-1 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Area Trend has a deal going on Casio watches -- G-Shocks, Pro Treks and some lesser Casio ana-digis. 10% off with coupon code 'CASIO10'

Combined with the current Giving Assistant rebate of 8% and some quite good deals emerge.

Casio Pro Trek PRW6000SC-7, $259.15 with the coupon; $238.42 after rebate. It's more than $322 everywhere else.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/casio-mens-pro-trek-prw6000sc-7-white-resin-quartz-watch-1681966457









Stainless steel G-Shock GST201D-1A, $172.79 after coupon; $158.97 after rebate. The next-best price is $200 at Jomashop.
https://www.areatrend.com/us/casio-...ilver-stainless-steel-quartz-watch-1681954162









G-Shock Mudmaster, Baby-G, Edifice, etc. Prices seem to be $30-$50 less than others after the coupon code and rebate.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Think this deal was posted before but I was too late, so when it was listed again I had to jump on it. Still available at the moment, this beautiful Alpina 300M diver with red bezel for just $455.95! :-!
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IDSCDAU/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

El Primitivo said:


> Thanks to worththewrist and his Luminox deal, I poked around the Luxchoice.com site and found this. Don't know the price history of everywhere, but looks like it's at least $40 bucks less than everywhere else I checked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoted just to stab the dagger in further as I stab my eyes out.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

audio.bill said:


> Think this deal was posted before but I was too late, so when it was listed again I had to jump on it. Still available at the moment, this beautiful Alpina 300M diver with red bezel for just $455.95! :-!
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IDSCDAU/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> View attachment 11708738


I sooooo didn't need to see this, LOL....but at this price, plus 6% BeFrugal cash back and the $45.01 Amazon gift card I had burning a hole in my wallet...switch flipped!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

As worththewrist pointed out, the AreaTrend sale on Casio watches is pretty good especially after the 10% discount code. The Mudman is $129 before any cash back which is a great price.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/casio-mens-solar-g9300gb-1-black-resin-quartz-watch-1681885402


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

deleted


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Quoted just to stab the dagger in further as I stab my eyes out.


Thanks for that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm warming up to that Alpina too, anyone got cashback for Amazon through befrugal yet?


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

SKX009 on Rubber for as low as $154.82 after SPRING15 on Jet, 009 and 007 on Bracelet around $170 after the same coupon code.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

thechin said:


> I'm warming up to that Alpina too, anyone got cashback for Amazon through befrugal yet?


Granted, it was back in February of 2016, but I did indeed receive cash back from an Amazon transaction through BeFrugal.


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

audio.bill said:


> Think this deal was posted before but I was too late, so when it was listed again I had to jump on it. Still available at the moment, this beautiful Alpina 300M diver with red bezel for just $455.95! :-!
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IDSCDAU/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> View attachment 11708738


All the best marketplace deals on amazon.com never ship to the UK o|


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

audio.bill said:


> Think this deal was posted before but I was too late, so when it was listed again I had to jump on it. Still available at the moment, this beautiful Alpina 300M diver with red bezel for just $455.95! :-!
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IDSCDAU/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> View attachment 11708738


Just fyi this watch is not fulfilled by Amazon so no free returns. If you have to return, buyer has to pay return shipping and potential restocking fee.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Quoted just to stab the dagger in further as I stab my eyes out.


*shakes fist*


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

the5rivers said:


> Just fyi this watch is not fulfilled by Amazon so no free returns. If you have to return, buyer has to pay return shipping and potential restocking fee.


Good point and that's true if you choose to return it because you just don't like it, and then you actually have to cover shipping both ways. It's covered by Amazon's A to Z guarantee which covers sales by third party sellers so you're ensured of getting what's listed. You just can't return it at no cost if you simply change your mind.


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

audio.bill said:


> Think this deal was posted before but I was too late, so when it was listed again I had to jump on it. Still available at the moment, this beautiful Alpina 300M diver with red bezel for just $455.95! :-!
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IDSCDAU/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> View attachment 11708738


oh man! there goes my 456 bucks!


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Manoj83 said:


> oh man! there goes my 456 bucks!


There's only 5 left at this point and counting down...


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Yeah I just ordered the seastrong from lux time in case my original order from Amazon doesn't ship (already delayed once) and I didn't want to be left out! 



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fishercs (Dec 14, 2013)

already posted on slickdeals.. man, give people a chance!


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

fishercs said:


> already posted on slickdeals.. man, give people a chance!


I posted it here first hours earlier, and there's still 4 available if you want one...


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0194OCFDM/

At $189 it's already $40 cheaper than anywhere else I see, but it's scheduled to be a lightning deal tomorrow.


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

audio.bill said:


> I posted it here first hours earlier, and there's still 4 available if you want one...


All gone!Glad I didn't hesitate


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0194OCFDM/
> 
> At $189 it's already $40 cheaper than anywhere else I see, but it's scheduled to be a lightning deal tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 11710434


Is "gold ion-plated finish" considered good? Like pvd?


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Manoj83 said:


> All gone!Glad I didn't hesitate


Damn! Just saw this.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

Long Island has the Orient Starfish blue face PVD for 99 right now. Looks to be 40 bucks cheaper than the lowest camel. 
https://www.longislandwatch.com/Orient_EM7J002D_Watch_p/em7j002d.htm


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

solchitlins said:


> Is "gold ion-plated finish" considered good? Like pvd?


I would think so, it sounds like a PVD technique.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

audio.bill said:


> Think this deal was posted before but I was too late, so when it was listed again I had to jump on it. Still available at the moment, this beautiful Alpina 300M diver with red bezel for just $455.95! :-!
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IDSCDAU/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> View attachment 11708738


Well crap. Didn't check the page for a bit and missed out! Would've jumped on it right away. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

eljay said:


> I would think so, it sounds like a PVD technique.


From Wikipedia:

"Ion plating: Ion plating (IP) is a physical vapor deposition (PVD) process that is sometimes called ion assisted deposition (IAD) or ion vapor deposition (IVD) and is a version of vacuum deposition."


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Not sure how great a deal this is but I really like the looks of this watch. It's the Eza Sealander Blue. The brand got some media attention from some of the larger blogs last year. Based in the Netherlands. 
Watch is €701 after VAT discount, which I feel like is lower than when they came out last year. Includes an additional NATO, watch role, strap changing tool and free shipping with code EZAONTOUR. 
Is that a good price for an ETA 2824 with 300 m water resistance?

http://eza-watches.com/shop/sealander-blue/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

solchitlins said:


> Is "gold ion-plated finish" considered good? Like pvd?


IP is usually seen only on the cheaper watches and is very easily scratched, it's practically like a very thin film of paint that peels off, on the other hand, none of my PVD watches have any signs of wear or scratches, so PVD has the durability you might be looking for.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

RyanPatrick said:


> Not sure how great a deal this is but I really like the looks of this watch. It's the Eza Sealander Blue. The brand got some media attention from some of the larger blogs last year. Based in the Netherlands.
> Watch is €701 after VAT discount, which I feel like is lower than when they came out last year. Includes an additional NATO, watch role, strap changing tool and free shipping with code EZAONTOUR.
> Is that a good price for an ETA 2824 with 300 m water resistance?
> 
> ...


Despite the accommodating 45mm L2L dimension, for $765 shipped, on a leather strap, I'll pass.

300M resistance is inconsequential (so, of little value) since I don't dive.

Just my $0.02 USD, as always.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

There's an Invicta 3035 "Yellow Monster"on Ebay right now that looks like new...Starting bid is $35.00,BIN for $55.00...Lume sucks but the dial/hand combination looks fantastic & the 8215 movement is bulletproof.The one I had ran +2/24 for 2 years before moving on & survived several hundred hot tube adventures.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> There's an Invicta 3035 "Yellow Monster"on Ebay right now that looks like new...Starting bid is $35.00,BIN for $55.00...Lume sucks but the dial/hand combination looks fantastic & the 8215 movement is bulletproof.The one I had ran +2/24 for 2 years before moving on & survived several hundred hot tube adventures.


Neat little 40mm diver, not seen everyday, at a very fair price. Wonder what happened to its bracelet. 
I have one with the decent OEM bracelet.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

bc4393 said:


> Long Island has the Orient Starfish blue face PVD for 99 right now. Looks to be 40 bucks cheaper than the lowest camel.
> https://www.longislandwatch.com/Orient_EM7J002D_Watch_p/em7j002d.htm
> 
> View attachment 11710786


I would have been all over this one, but for odd day / date windows placement !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Glycine Combat Sub Black Dial Black Rubber Men's Watch 3913.99.D9 - Glycine - Watches - Jomashop

Combat Sub squeaks in under a hundred on Joma at $99.99 after code *SDGLY99.

*


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Alpina Men's Extreme Diver Rubber Strap Swiss Automatic Date Watch AL525LBB5AEV6 | eBay

$560 from EBay.

$840 on Gemnation, $870 on Amazon, and $2200 on Joma.


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

Take 25% off your purchase (NATOs and watch rolls) at Ague Trading with discount code 17MAY4. Offer valid through 11:59PM PST on May 5.
https://www.aguetradingco.com/


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

AAddict said:


> All the best marketplace deals on amazon.com never ship to the UK o|



www.mymallbox.com

Only an extra $17 to London... you get to set the value for shipping/re-shipping. Its worth looking into.

They will bundle packages for up to 90 days. I have 3 watches, some earrings for the wife and one or two odds and ends - all purchased in the USA. Postage to me is about $12.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

My LAD Weather Diver arrived this week from the deal posted Saturday: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N7CU1R9/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I don't have any pictures because it's already on its way back but I was impressed for the price. Arrived wearing pacific time (I'm EDT) so took it outside to perform a manual GPS sync. It synced right up. Only annoying thing is it resets the time by only moving the second hand... and it doesn't move quickly. My 3 hour adjustment took much longer than I expected. I can only imagine if you were traveling across the world - would take forever. No motorized minute or hour hand here but I guess for the price that's expected.

Overall I liked the looks of the watch. Very ordinary looking dive watch (I mean that as a positive). Lume was nothing special. Aside from the issue above with the slow time adjustment I had two other minor issues - the fact that the warranty was only 6 months and the potential short battery life. The 'manual' (photocopied paper in the box) stated that the battery was for display purposes only and shouldn't be expected to last very long. Now it's been ages since I've bought a quartz watch but that verbiage turned me off. I suppose the GPS uses quite a bit of power though.

If I didn't have a G Shock with GPS incoming I might have kept this. It's an interesting piece for sure. At $129? Why not?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

NOT A DEAL

My brother who is not on WUS and doesnt know about this thread was going to buy a glycine double twelve from Jomashop $579 with coupon. I told him to wait and let me see if the good people at the Head's Up thread could save him some $. 

I know we havent had glycine and gooroo talk in a while but if you bought a Double Twelve from Watchgooroo could you PM me the price we should target to make her an offer? She has it listed at BIN $599-$649. Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> My brother who is not on WUS and doesnt know about this thread was going to buy a glycine double twelve from Jomashop $579 with coupon. I told him to wait and let me see if the good people at the Head's Up thread could save him some $.
> 
> ...


Haven't bought that series Glycine myself, but according to many buyers here Watchgooroo has been known to accept offers ~60% of their BIN price (that's a 40% discount). You're given three chances to submit offers on each of their eBay listings I've bid on, so if you use them wisely you should be able to hit very close to their lowest acceptable price. Good luck and hope this helps!


----------



## Magister Vigilate (Apr 4, 2017)

audio.bill said:


> Think this deal was posted before but I was too late, so when it was listed again I had to jump on it. Still available at the moment, this beautiful Alpina 300M diver with red bezel for just $455.95! :-!
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IDSCDAU/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> View attachment 11708738


OH MY HOW I HATE THIS FREAK'N THREAD!

Looking at getting an Orient Ray II vs. Seiko SKX009 vs. Orient Macko USA II and spent last 2 days doing "research." Saw this deal late and thought it looked good. Too late when I saw it. For "giggles" I kept Amazon page in a separate tab and hit refresh a few minutes ago - SHEBANG - on sale again at $455.95. Just pulled the trigger on it and now own it. Know very little about it. Seemed like a great discount compared to what others are selling it for. Now my most expensive watch, I hope I did the right thing ...


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

I think you'll find your story is not unique - I've bought at least two watches using the same "process". I've kept one of them, so a pretty good hit rate!



Magister Vigilate said:


> OH MY HOW I HATE THIS FREAK'N THREAD!
> 
> Looking at getting an Orient Ray II vs. Seiko SKX009 vs. Orient Macko USA II and spent last 2 days doing "research." Saw this deal late and thought it looked good. Too late when I saw it. For "giggles" I kept Amazon page in a separate tab and hit refresh a few minutes ago - SHEBANG - on sale again at $455.95. Just pulled the trigger on it and now own it. Know very little about it. Seemed like a great discount compared to what others are selling it for. Now my most expensive watch, I hope I did the right thing ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

winstoda said:


> My LAD Weather Diver arrived this week from the deal posted Saturday: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N7CU1R9/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I don't have any pictures because it's already on its way back but I was impressed for the price. Arrived wearing pacific time (I'm EDT) so took it outside to perform a manual GPS sync. It synced right up. Only annoying thing is it resets the time by only moving the second hand... and it doesn't move quickly. My 3 hour adjustment took much longer than I expected. I can only imagine if you were traveling across the world - would take forever. No motorized minute or hour hand here but I guess for the price that's expected.
> 
> Overall I liked the looks of the watch. Very ordinary looking dive watch (I mean that as a positive). Lume was nothing special. Aside from the issue above with the slow time adjustment I had two other minor issues - the fact that the warranty was only 6 months and the potential short battery life. The 'manual' (photocopied paper in the box) stated that the battery was for display purposes only and shouldn't be expected to last very long. Now it's been ages since I've bought a quartz watch but that verbiage turned me off. I suppose the GPS uses quite a bit of power though.
> 
> If I didn't have a G Shock with GPS incoming I might have kept this. It's an interesting piece for sure. At $129? Why not?


Agh, I bought that one for $230! Ah well, I guess somebody's got to blaze the trail. A good-looking GPS dive watch at $129 should be causing a stampede here.


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

Just received this email from Chr Ward...

After a successful winter for Christopher Ward, summer is almost here, and to show our appreciation to you, our loyal customer, we are offering exclusive, *customer-only savings vouchers worth up to $125** with *free standard shipping* and *returns worldwide*.

Use code *65SUN17* for savings of *$65 off purchases of $375 or more*, or code *125SUN17* for *$125 off purchases of $625 * * or more*. Just enter the code in the 'promotional code' box at checkout.


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

Duplicate


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Magister Vigilate said:


> OH MY HOW I HATE THIS FREAK'N THREAD!
> 
> Looking at getting an Orient Ray II vs. Seiko SKX009 vs. Orient Macko USA II and spent last 2 days doing "research." Saw this deal late and thought it looked good. Too late when I saw it. For "giggles" I kept Amazon page in a separate tab and hit refresh a few minutes ago - SHEBANG - on sale again at $455.95. Just pulled the trigger on it and now own it. Know very little about it. Seemed like a great discount compared to what others are selling it for. Now my most expensive watch, I hope I did the right thing ...


You got really lucky, someone else must have cancelled their order making one available just for you! It's an awesome diver and as long as you like the style you should be thrilled, it's an absolute steal at that price. GM dealers typically sell that model around $900, so we got it for just over half the normal discounted cost! Glad you were able to get in on it late, some others before you tried and were unsuccessful. Mine is currently being prepared for shipment...


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

For those that were fortunate enough to get in on the Alpina diver deal, until it arrives you can read about it and see some great pics in this review. b-)


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

This is about the alpina deal from yesterday. 

Anyone else get a message from lux time about how the model pictured in the sale is incorrect? They are saying they made a mistake and don't have the seastrong auto model but rather the quartz chrono only. 

Annoying but glad I had a backup order from last week! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

A heads-up was posted on this Bulova Accu•Swiss auto yesterday.

The deal is now live for $151.20

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product..._act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AIZ1UUIDWH7NB


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

the5rivers said:


> This is about the alpina deal from yesterday.
> 
> Anyone else get a message from lux time about how the model pictured in the sale is incorrect? They are saying they made a mistake and don't have the seastrong auto model but rather the quartz chrono only.
> 
> ...


I was also just contacted with the same message, and am therefore requesting cancellation of the order. This is very disappointing! :-(


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

That's a huge letdown! Maybe you should buy the Alpina I posted on this thread last night ;-P



the5rivers said:


> This is about the alpina deal from yesterday.
> 
> Anyone else get a message from lux time about how the model pictured in the sale is incorrect? They are saying they made a mistake and don't have the seastrong auto model but rather the quartz chrono only.
> 
> ...


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

audio.bill said:


> I was also just contacted with the same message, and am therefore requesting cancellation of the order. This is very disappointing! :-(


Yeah I told them to cancel it however it says it already shipped so don't know what's going on!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Oh no... mine was preparing to ship, now says not yet shipped. If they ship the wrong watch I'll refuse delivery and dispute the charge, not going to pay for return shipping on their mistake!


the5rivers said:


> Yeah I told them to cancel it however it says it already shipped so don't know what's going on!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

audio.bill said:


> Oh no... mine was preparing to ship, now says not yet shipped. If they ship the wrong watch I'll refuse delivery and dispute the charge, not going to pay for return shipping on their mistake!


Oh yeah I won't be paying any return shipping. If they want the watch back they can pay for the mistake haha.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Just received email stating that they cancelled the order and refunded my payment, but the order status still shows not yet shipped. Sorry to my fellow WUS members for getting their hopes up on this 'deal', but I had no way of knowing about the seller's mistake in advance. I'm as disappointed as anyone, but still sincerely apologize for their incompetence. o|


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

the5rivers said:


> This is about the alpina deal from yesterday.
> 
> Anyone else get a message from lux time about how the model pictured in the sale is incorrect? They are saying they made a mistake and don't have the seastrong auto model but rather the quartz chrono only.
> 
> ...





audio.bill said:


> I was also just contacted with the same message, and am therefore requesting cancellation of the order. This is very disappointing! :-(


I did not receive the "oops, our bad" email from LuxTime, but I have received shipping confirmation from Amazon and UPS. Hopefully I will be receiving the "correct" watch that was ordered.

This isn't the first time something like this has happened from LuxTime via Amazon. A few months ago, I ordered (what was pictured as, and what I was hoping to be) a Fortis Marine Master, but listed with an Alpina StarTimer model number. What I received was the Alpina StarTimer.

To their credit, though, after a polite and professional email exchange, LuxTime made a pricing concession that made it worth my while to hold on to the StarTimer.

Let's hope that they'll hopefully approach this "goof" (to those it's applicable to) in a similar fashion.


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

winstoda said:


> My LAD Weather Diver arrived this week from the deal posted Saturday: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N7CU1R9/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I don't have any pictures because it's already on its way back but I was impressed for the price. Arrived wearing pacific time (I'm EDT) so took it outside to perform a manual GPS sync. It synced right up. Only annoying thing is it resets the time by only moving the second hand... and it doesn't move quickly. My 3 hour adjustment took much longer than I expected. I can only imagine if you were traveling across the world - would take forever. No motorized minute or hour hand here but I guess for the price that's expected.
> 
> Overall I liked the looks of the watch. Very ordinary looking dive watch (I mean that as a positive). Lume was nothing special. Aside from the issue above with the slow time adjustment I had two other minor issues - the fact that the warranty was only 6 months and the potential short battery life. The 'manual' (photocopied paper in the box) stated that the battery was for display purposes only and shouldn't be expected to last very long. Now it's been ages since I've bought a quartz watch but that verbiage turned me off. I suppose the GPS uses quite a bit of power though.
> 
> If I didn't have a G Shock with GPS incoming I might have kept this. It's an interesting piece for sure. At $129? Why not?


To be completely honest, I've never heard of a watch with this GPS feature. Maybe that's my n00b showing. Seems like a great feature for a travel watch though and now I'm intrigued. Anybody have any other good recommendations for a GPS watch like this one? (I think 45mm is too big for me).


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

BStu185 said:


> To be completely honest, I've never heard of a watch with this GPS feature. Maybe that's my n00b showing. Seems like a great feature for a travel watch though and now I'm intrigued. Anybody have any other good recommendations for a GPS watch like this one? (I think 45mm is too big for me).


I thought it wore smaller than 45mm if that's any consolation. Several Casio G-shocks have the GPS feature but they're much larger and much more expensive. I don't know of any other GPS watch at this amazing price point. You could always try the LAD, Amazon offers free returns.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

City74 said:


> Creation Watches has a bunch of J Springs (made by Seiko) autos on sale for $45-55 shipped. That's a pretty decent deal for a quality Seiko movement inside a not junk watch Case etc
> 
> J springs


Mine came today. $45 for an automatic with a Seiko movement is a pretty good deal to me. It's definitely not a flea market quality watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Helgray Siverstone $199 (Regularly $299) + Free Rally Strap [Don't forget to sign up for the mailing list and get another $20 off]


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

audio.bill said:


> Just received email stating that they cancelled the order and refunded my payment, but the order status still shows not yet shipped. Sorry to my fellow WUS members for getting their hopes up on this 'deal', but I had no way of knowing about the seller's mistake in advance. I'm as disappointed as anyone, but still sincerely apologize for their incompetence. o|


Certainly not your fault!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Get *5% Back Sitewide* after promo code *REWARDME* at *Rakuten.com*. Valid through 05/31/2017


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> Get *5% Back Sitewide* after promo code *REWARDME* at *Rakuten.com*. Valid through 05/31/2017


It's 15% back with code 15C8F.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Mido M005.417.16.051.20 Multifort Retrograde Quartz Chronograph $299.99 - Over $50 savings compared to Jomashop, eBay, etc.








*


----------



## Magister Vigilate (Apr 4, 2017)

the5rivers said:


> This is about the alpina deal from yesterday.
> 
> Anyone else get a message from lux time about how the model pictured in the sale is incorrect? They are saying they made a mistake and don't have the seastrong auto model but rather the quartz chrono only.
> 
> Annoying but glad I had a backup order from last week!


Odd .... I ordered one that popped up this morning at 9:05AM (CDT). Received message it had shipped at 11:55AM (CDT). I checked UPS and they scanned the pick-up at 5:57PM (ET). I hope the package contains the watch I ordered. I have a screenshot and it definitely wasn't a chronograph watch! It was listed as "Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 AL-525LBBRG4V6".


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Alpina Men's Extreme Diver Rubber Strap Swiss Automatic Date Watch AL525LBB5AEV6 | eBay
> 
> $560 from EBay.
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch but that's one hunk of watch


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Sampsonti said:


> Beautiful watch but that's one hunk of watch


I've seen those Extreme series Alpina models and they are huge at 48mm, and being a cushion shaped case they wear even larger than that!


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Received my "small" Skymall box today, less than 48 hours after ordering it. The price has gone back up, but I'll reiterate what other folks have said about the quality. It's pretty darn nice... a couple of minor finish flaws, but I don't remember the last time I bought anything of this quality for $24... it's pretty solid. Here it is by my work computer (because evidently that's the standard unit of measure for watch boxes):


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Magister Vigilate said:


> Odd .... I ordered one that popped up this morning at 9:05AM (CDT). Received message it had shipped at 11:55AM (CDT). I checked UPS and they scanned the pick-up at 5:57PM (ET). I hope the package contains the watch I ordered. I have a screenshot and it definitely wasn't a chronograph watch! It was listed as "Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 AL-525LBBRG4V6".


I'm not a gambling man, but I bet that you'll receive the quartz chronograph version which they offered up to me as a replacement. If that's what happens and you don't want it contact them and get Amazon involved if needed so that you're allowed to return it at no cost to you since the watch they sent was not what was listed. If you actually get the correct watch I'll be even more upset than I already am with my order being cancelled, since I was the first here to order it and ended up with nothing but egg on my face. Good luck to you in any case, I hope it all works out to your satisfaction in the end.


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Seiko Recraft at Jet.com for $99 with free shipping, less 15% for new customers (code: spring15) (https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Recra...Watch-SNKN37/e70ee0fcf5ab48839ff7c2208cf836c3)







These were at $99 on amazon a couple of weeks ago and I almost bought one... I might have a hard time passing at $85. So i'd thank you kindly to buy them up before I get a couple of drinks in me.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Yeah they're definitely on the chunky side. My wrist is 8" so I can get away with 48-50, but prefer to stay closer to 43-45 mm.



audio.bill said:


> I've seen those Extreme series Alpina models and they are huge at 48mm, and being a cushion shaped case they wear even larger than that!


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Barry S said:


> A heads-up was posted on this Bulova Accu•Swiss auto yesterday.
> 
> The deal is now live for $151.20
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product..._act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AIZ1UUIDWH7NB


150 is New low for swiss made automatic.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## KirS24 (Sep 19, 2015)

Good Bulova...but the screws screw it all.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

juderiverman said:


> 150 is New low for swiss made automatic.


Not really. I got an ETA automatic for under $115 last fall.


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

the5rivers said:


> This is about the alpina deal from yesterday.
> 
> Anyone else get a message from lux time about how the model pictured in the sale is incorrect? They are saying they made a mistake and don't have the seastrong auto model but rather the quartz chrono only.
> 
> ...


Dang it This morning I got notification that my order has shipped and I was so happy.. I had not seen such an email from lux watch in my gmail inbox .But since many others also got the same email, i checked my mailbox again and yup, their email was there in my 'promotions' folder. Thanks to you, I noticed that. Needless to say, I asked them to cancel the order even though it showed up as shipped. Got an immediate reply from them stating "Your message was received. We will reply in a timely manner." Wonder what they mean lol. Anyway, very disappointed with the whole thing,


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

audio.bill said:


> Just received email stating that they cancelled the order and refunded my payment, but the order status still shows not yet shipped. Sorry to my fellow WUS members for getting their hopes up on this 'deal', but I had no way of knowing about the seller's mistake in advance. I'm as disappointed as anyone, but still sincerely apologize for their incompetence. o|


Of course this is in no way your fault! There is nothing to apologize for. We should actually thank you for finding such a good deal and sharing promptly in the forum. The fault lies solely with them and no one else.

I do wonder though.. they had the same deal on the same watch earlier (when you and I and many others missed the deal). Did anyone who make the purchase then get the watch or did lux time send them also such an "opps, we messed up, but how about this one " email? They might just be trying to get rid of their quartz inventory and might be using this as a trick for the same.. just a thought.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

That's absolutely in no way your fault.


audio.bill said:


> Just received email stating that they cancelled the order and refunded my payment, but the order status still shows not yet shipped. Sorry to my fellow WUS members for getting their hopes up on this 'deal', but I had no way of knowing about the seller's mistake in advance. I'm as disappointed as anyone, but still sincerely apologize for their incompetence. o|


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> I did not receive the "oops, our bad" email from LuxTime, but I have received shipping confirmation from Amazon and UPS. Hopefully I will be receiving the "correct" watch that was ordered.
> .


Did you check your spam folder? Their email went to my promotions folder in gmail and went unnoticed. I found it only because I specifically looked for it.


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

Caberguy said:


> Received my "small" Skymall box today, less than 48 hours after ordering it. The price has gone back up, but I'll reiterate what other folks have said about the quality. It's pretty darn nice... a couple of minor finish flaws, but I don't remember the last time I bought anything of this quality for $24... it's pretty solid. Here it is by my work computer (because evidently that's the standard unit of measure for watch boxes):
> View attachment 11721250


Even the small size is huge!Wonder if the folks behind this comes from the land of giants or something lol.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Manoj83 said:


> Even the small size is huge!Wonder if the folks behind this comes from the land of giants or something lol.


I didn't realize how massive they were. I have a large (great quality for price) that is taking up a lot of space.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Yeah don't stress about the alpina deal it's definitely not your fault. 

Mine shipped already however they already shipped my order so curious to see what happens. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Manoj83 said:


> Of course this is in no way your fault! There is nothing to apologize for. We should actually thank you for finding such a good deal and sharing promptly in the forum. The fault lies solely with them and no one else.
> 
> I do wonder though.. they had the same deal on the same watch earlier (when you and I and many others missed the deal). Did anyone who make the purchase then get the watch or did lux time send them also such an "opps, we messed up, but how about this one " email? They might just be trying to get rid of their quartz inventory and might be using this as a trick for the same.. just a thought.


First deal ($446.88) posted 4/27 the seller was Flying Fashion. The second deal ($455.95) posted 5/3 the seller was Lux Time.

I bit on the first deal and got shipping confirmation (Fedex) today. I also bit on the second deal as the quantity available was diminishing because after 6% befrugal, which I forgot to use the first time, it's actually cheaper ($428.59) figuring I would pass on the first deal to another forum member as has been done for me by thechin on a Startimer back in December. Unfortunately, I got shipping confirmation (UPS) on the second deal today right above the email from Lux Time asking if it was OK to do the substitution because there was an error.

I replied, hell no it's not OK. Why in the world did they knowingly ship the wrong watch? Esp before asking and receiving an answer if it was cool to do so? Insult to injury...


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

DETOMASO San Remo Mens Diving Watch Blue Automatic Nylon Strap 30 ATM New | eBay

Need some quick advice here!

Detomaso San Remo Diver - $109 with 70 minutes to go and no bids. I just watched another Detomaso auction from this seller finish without any bids. Miyota 8215 movement and sapphire crystal. Pretty much everything I've been looking for as a daily banger, but not familiar with the brand. Is Detomaso an Invicta/Stuhrling type brand? Trying to decide if I should try to pick it up and then throw a bracelet on there.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

KirS24 said:


> Good Bulova...but the screws screw it all.


?????


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Caberguy said:


> Seiko Recraft at Jet.com for $99 with free shipping, less 15% for new customers (code: spring15) (https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Recra...Watch-SNKN37/e70ee0fcf5ab48839ff7c2208cf836c3)
> View attachment 11721258
> 
> These were at $99 on amazon a couple of weeks ago and I almost bought one... I might have a hard time passing at $85. So i'd thank you kindly to buy them up before I get a couple of drinks in me.


Not a deal, just encouragement:

I've had one for a couple years and it is a terrific watch.


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> First deal ($446.88) posted 4/27 the seller was Flying Fashion. The second deal ($455.95) posted 5/3 the seller was Lux Time.
> 
> I replied, hell no it's not OK. Why in the world did they knowingly ship the wrong watch? Esp before asking and receiving an answer if it was cool to do so? Insult to injury...


In Amazon, the order shows as shipped for me,but when I click on the 'Get Help With Order', it shows as not yet shipped. Also, when I looked up the tracking number in UPS, it shows "*A UPS shipping label has been created. Once the shipment arrives at our facility, the tracking status--including the scheduled delivery date--will be updated." *So I guess they were knowingly trying to get folks to bite on the quartz.*

*


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> ?????


Screws which hold caseback are unable to open without special tool and nobody knows where to get the screwdriver. At first it looks like a usual 3-point torx (maybe a mistake because I don't know how this will be correct in english), but turns out that it is not and this size is not available to buy. Couple threads about it are here in a forum. I've even sent a mail to Bulova with no reply, my friend wants to change strap on his Percheron model. This screws are used throughout "all-new" Accu-Swiss line except 1-2 models.

I think this is the thing which possible ruined the line and dropped the prices to insane.

Maybe the solution was already found.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> DETOMASO San Remo Mens Diving Watch Blue Automatic Nylon Strap 30 ATM New | eBay
> 
> Need some quick advice here!
> 
> Detomaso San Remo Diver - $109 with 70 minutes to go and no bids. I just watched another Detomaso auction from this seller finish without any bids. Miyota 8215 movement and sapphire crystal. Pretty much everything I've been looking for as a daily banger, but not familiar with the brand. Is Detomaso an Invicta/Stuhrling type brand? Trying to decide if I should try to pick it up and then throw a bracelet on there.


I'd rather spend maybe 30 bucks more for a gigandet sea ground on Amazon. Has the seiko hand wind/hack. Lots of watch for the money.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Noted, thanks. I ended up being in an appointment when the auction closed so I didn't put a bid I'm.



cairoanan said:


> I'd rather spend maybe 30 bucks more for a gigandet sea ground on Amazon. Has the seiko hand wind/hack. Lots of watch for the money.


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

KirS124 said:


> Screws which hold caseback are unable to open without special tool and nobody knows where to get the screwdriver. At first it looks like a usual 3-point torx (maybe a mistake because I don't know how this will be correct in english), but turns out that it is not and this size is not available to buy. Couple threads about it are here in a forum. I've even sent a mail to Bulova with no reply, my friend wants to change strap on his Percheron model. This screws are used throughout "all-new" Accu-Swiss line except 1-2 models.
> 
> I think this is the thing which possible ruined the line and dropped the prices to insane.
> 
> Maybe the solution was already found.


Interesting and thanks for this info. Case-back screws are a right nightmare in general but proprietary case-back screws are ridiculous and make any local regulation or repair an impossible ordeal. I have always thought from the photos that something looked wrong with the screws on the Accu-Swiss. Completely unacceptable that Bulova did this and I have to agree that this ruined the line - glad Bulova eventually recognized this. Too bad they decided to not warn buyers though.


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

Besides reading all the reviews of this watch box being big, I was wondering how big will be big.
It's really huge for 24 watches..


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

GunWale said:


> Interesting and thanks for this info. Case-back screws are a right nightmare in general but proprietary case-back screws are ridiculous and make any local regulation or repair an impossible ordeal. I have always thought from the photos that something looked wrong with the screws on the Accu-Swiss. Completely unacceptable that Bulova did this and I have to agree that this ruined the line - glad Bulova eventually recognized this. Too bad they decided to not warn buyers though.


They thought like luxury brands, that this would make more profit from service, but Bulova isn't a small company or luxury brand - I can't understand how THE WHOLE company made such a stupid decision. Wasn't there anybody who said that it is suicide? To make a mass-produced and not the best selling and not widely know product line which was about to hit worldwide market (They launched a campaign even in Russia and no dealer bought any watches for shops.) - *not easily serviceable? Seriously?*

Or maybe they met a screw salesman who told them that he have a very special screws stock with 99% discount? 
I image what happened next: 
Dear, independent watch specialist. This is Bulova. We would like to offer exclusively right to unscrew the Bulova. Just buy the key for $10000 and exclusively replace the band on Percheron for 2$!

I really like the whole line(except terrible name Accu-Swiss) and the campaign was good. But didn't pull the trigger today because of screws.
Anyway Bulova guys are masters of doing very necessary things.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Come on guys, not everyone is WIS and I bet that even 98% of this forum's members don't know about these screws, imagine the rest of the "normal" population. So I think that besides the few people who know about it, no one else makes a watch buying decision based on whether it has propriety screws on the case back or not.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Inscrewtable why Bulova did it.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Guys is 159$ good price for new skx007k?



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Guys is 159$ good price for new skx007k?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


It's a very good price. Where'd you find one at that price?


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

ToMo has Glycine sale: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-glycine-acc1fe51-a98b-4e59-81d6-1f310265e265


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Jitzz said:


> Besides reading all the reviews of this watch box being big, I was wondering how big will be big.
> It's really huge for 24 watches..


Yikes.....hope that a LOT of protection packaging in there


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sampsonti said:


> Yikes.....hope that a LOT of protection packaging in there


I would say only 20% or less of that box is filled with protection material. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

Sampsonti said:


> Yikes.....hope that a LOT of protection packaging in there


Right.. Box inside box with protective Styrofoam around the case. I will say it's impressive packaging.
At the end it's still bigger than my normal 10 watch boxes, but can be managed and don't have to look for storage outside..lol


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

thedius said:


> Come on guys, not everyone is WIS and I bet that even 98% of this forum's members don't know about these screws, imagine the rest of the "normal" population. So I think that besides the few people who know about it, no one else makes a watch buying decision based on whether it has propriety screws on the case back or not.


Are you saying that we are.... Abby Normal?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

HSSB said:


> One for the Europeans here
> 
> Mrtshop24, the supplier of the Gigandet range people usually get through Amazon is discounting a bunch of stock on their eBay store. Not all items, but some good (better than Amazon Black Friday) prices up there, even accounting for shipping costs from Germany. Not everything is discounted, only certain models, but worth a look through and comparison against the Amazon prices - there are some pleasant surprises!
> 
> ...


What a wonderful resource this thread is. Every time I log in, I read about this or that deal and then folks posting when their watch comes in and they capitalize on that deal.

Thanks HSSB, mine just arrived & I'm just loving it - perhaps the best 65 EUR I ever spent.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Ossamanity said:


> I would say only 20% or less of that box is filled with protection material.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Agree there was 20% foam pack but it's still big, thanks to @RyanD for posting it, not sure how skymall sells this for under $25 ??










Use it for vintage because as mentioned the glass top clearance is low but no complaints for price paid. Using the bottom drawer for straps and tools after prying the dividers. Put them to use in my tool box (from another thread) since I get to attend a fair number of swap meets here in NYC


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Here you go guys- found a seller on eBay has good feedback. Selling skx 007 and 009 with both jubliee and rubber band options. Both J&K versions are available.Priced 159-169$.Which is cheaper than elsewhere.
Link- http://m.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Automat...007K-SKX009J-SKX009K-/152166965722?nav=SEARCH

Skx on rubber-
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Automatic-Diver-Watch-SKX007J1-SKX009J1-SKX011J-/152327421837?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Here you go guys- found a seller on eBay has good feedback. Selling skx 007 and 009 with both jubliee and rubber band options. Both J&K versions are available.Priced 159-169$.Which is cheaper than elsewhere.
> Link- Seiko Automatic Diver Watch SKX007J SKX007K SKX009J SKX009K
> 
> Skx on rubber-
> Seiko Automatic Diver Watch SKX007J1 SKX009J1 SKX011J | eBay


I'd watch out there, that first link goes to an auction that shows a bracelet in the first 2 photos but when you make a selection of a model in the drop down they go right to photos showing rubber. I'd confirm you are actually getting a bracelet.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Here you go guys- found a seller on eBay has good feedback. Selling skx 007 and 009 with both jubliee and rubber band options. Both J&K versions are available.Priced 159-169$.Which is cheaper than elsewhere.
> Link- http://m.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Automat...007K-SKX009J-SKX009K-/152166965722?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Skx on rubber-
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Automatic-Diver-Watch-SKX007J1-SKX009J1-SKX011J-/152327421837?nav=SEARCH


Thanks


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> First deal ($446.88) posted 4/27 the seller was Flying Fashion. The second deal ($455.95) posted 5/3 the seller was Lux Time.
> 
> I bit on the first deal and got shipping confirmation (Fedex) today. I also bit on the second deal as the quantity available was diminishing because after 6% befrugal, which I forgot to use the first time, it's actually cheaper ($428.59) figuring I would pass on the first deal to another forum member as has been done for me by thechin on a Startimer back in December. Unfortunately, I got shipping confirmation (UPS) on the second deal today right above the email from Lux Time asking if it was OK to do the substitution because there was an error.
> 
> I replied, hell no it's not OK. Why in the world did they knowingly ship the wrong watch? Esp before asking and receiving an answer if it was cool to do so? Insult to injury...


Two explanations:

1. They intended to deceive and figured 98% of the public doesn't know the difference between a quartz and an automatic.

2. They are willfully ignorant that these watches are different and only caught it after the deal had run (hard to believe for a WATCH RETAILER).


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

dumpweed said:


> ToMo has Glycine sale: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-glycine-acc1fe51-a98b-4e59-81d6-1f310265e265


You can do better with gooroo on eBay.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> You can do better with gooroo on eBay.


True. Most likely, these are coming from watchgooroo with ToM as a middleman, at a higher mark up and a longer wait.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Revue Thommen watches on sale at Gemnation. 3-hand automatic divers are $400. Chronograph automatic diver is $679.

Revue Thommen Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> What a wonderful resource this thread is. Every time I log in, I read about this or that deal and then folks posting when their watch comes in and they capitalize on that deal.
> 
> Thanks HSSB, mine just arrived & I'm just loving it - perhaps the best 65 EUR I ever spent.
> 
> ...


Very nice 
I keep checking out the brand on ebay

Be nice not to be stitched for import charges for a change 😀

Sent from my 8063 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

platinumEX said:


> True. Most likely, these are coming from watchgooroo with ToM as a middleman, at a higher mark up and a longer wait.


Possibly. There are at least two big dumpers right now other than her. Who knows?


----------



## HSSB (Mar 5, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> What a wonderful resource this thread is. Every time I log in, I read about this or that deal and then folks posting when their watch comes in and they capitalize on that deal.
> 
> Thanks HSSB, mine just arrived & I'm just loving it - perhaps the best 65 EUR I ever spent.


Looks lovely! I've a couple of Gigandets, and they are cracking value pieces. Enjoy it!

I've had plenty of deals myself from on here, so thought I'd try & do a good deed back in return as & when I can - glad someone found the use in this one


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

HSSB said:


> Looks lovely! I've a couple of Gigandets, and they are cracking value pieces. Enjoy it!
> 
> I've had plenty of deals myself from on here, so thought I'd try & do a good deed back in return as & when I can - glad someone found the use in this one


How do you find the gigandet chronograph??
Is the bracelet any good??
Or would it look better on a NATO?

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Watchmann has added some new models to his clearance page. At least 5 different Orient's including the Hammerhead, Excursionist, a Racer and a couple of others. I don't follow this brand closely but there may be some deals there. His recent clearance prices have been pretty good on brands/models I am more familiar with, the Orient guys can vet these for any true deals.

https://www.watchmann.com/products.php?cat=36


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

mr mash said:


> How do you find the gigandet chronograph??
> Is the bracelet any good??
> Or would it look better on a NATO?


Quartz chronos are good value and the bracelet is fine.....natos suck.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Quartz chronos are good value and the bracelet is fine.....natos suck.


Do you mean that NATO straps sucks on this watch
Or in general

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

mr mash said:


> How do you find the gigandet chronograph??
> Is the bracelet any good??
> Or would it look better on a NATO?
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Mine came on black rubber with orange stitch. It is perhaps the softest rubber strap I've ever felt. Feels very comfortable, like what you would expect from a suede NATO.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> Mine came on black rubber with orange stitch. It is perhaps the softest rubber strap I've ever felt. Feels very comfortable, like what you would expect from a suede NATO.


Sounds well nice
The one I saw had the black leather strap

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Quartz chronos are good value and the bracelet is fine.....natos suck.


I thought the same until I tried some premium types of NATOs (Toxic, Watchgecko, Crown&Buckle, Haveston, etc).

I have maybe 4-5 watches left on bracelet in my box since I tried the better stuff.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

smille76 said:


> I thought the same until I tried some premium types of NATOs (Toxic, Watchgecko, Crown&Buckle, Haveston, etc).
> 
> I have maybe 4-5 watches left on bracelet in my box since I tried the better stuff.
> 
> ...


Best one's I have found have been the blushark alpha strap s
Amazing quality

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

mr mash said:


> Best one's I have found have been the blushark alpha strap s
> Amazing quality
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


The best natos, I have found, are the ones trimmed of all the excess length as well as that useless flap that's supposed to go under the watch. Only then are they tolerable for me.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice OEM bracelet....










Sporty OEM leather rallye straps on G7 series quartz Speed Timers










They solved the Seiko type bezel alignment issues by fixing the bezels, i.e. They don't move!!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

tanksndudes said:


> The best natos, I have found, are the ones trimmed of all the excess length as well as that useless flap that's supposed to go under the watch. Only then are they tolerable for me.


Why not just go with a 3-ring zulu?


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Not a Deal .
Guys need quick advice here .
im at local Tjmaxx and found this 
Gshock here for $120 gst210m-4a

What are the key features of this one and is it worth the price ?

Thanks in advance.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Ossamanity said:


> Not a Deal .
> Guys need quick advice here .
> im at local Tjmaxx and found this
> Gshock here for $120 gst210m-4a
> ...


Not sure of all the specs but I haven't seen them under $180. I'd definitely grab it for $120.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

You can always buy it and if you change your mind return it in 30 days.



Ossamanity said:


> Not a Deal .
> Guys need quick advice here .
> im at local Tjmaxx and found this
> Gshock here for $120 gst210m-4a
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hamilton American Classic Valiant

$299 with code "AFFCLASSIC299".

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...o/H39515753.pid?so=4&nid=sct_Hamilton valiant


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

Ossamanity said:


> Not a Deal .
> Guys need quick advice here .
> im at local Tjmaxx and found this
> Gshock here for $120 gst210m-4a
> ...


Here are the specs: http://www.casio.com/products/watches/g-shock/gst210m-4a

For another $80, you can get this Gulfmaster: Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000-9A Gulf Master Triple Sensor Ana-Digi Resin Watch | eBay

The Gulfmaster is a solar charging watch that links to the atomic clock. It includes a barometer, altitude, compass, temperature, lunar and tide function. it's a much more elaborate watch and a better deal.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If you're looking for something a little classic and understated, Think Geek has the Tesla Splendid Chronometer for $69.99. A 9% Dollar Dig or Giving Assistant rebate takes another $6-plus off that, but in my case, there was tax and $5.95 shipping (when I tested it). So about $73 or so.

Tesla Watch | ThinkGeek

I know discreet watches aren't for everybody.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

NRAchad said:


> Here are the specs: GST210M-4A - G-Shock | Casio USA
> 
> For another $80, you can get this Gulfmaster: Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000-9A Gulf Master Triple Sensor Ana-Digi Resin Watch | eBay
> 
> The Gulfmaster is a solar charging watch that links to the atomic clock. It includes a barometer, altitude, compass, temperature, lunar and tide function. it's a much more elaborate watch and a better deal.


And it has a larger, positive screen, which are easier to see.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If you're looking for something a little classic and understated, Think Geek has the Tesla Splendid Chronometer for $69.99. A 9% Dollar Dig or Giving Assistant rebate takes another $6-plus off that, but in my case, there was tax and $5.95 shipping (when I tested it). So about $73 or so.
> 
> Tesla Watch | ThinkGeek
> 
> ...


I never thought someone could out Diesel, Diesel.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Fred Meyer Jewelers have Seiko and Pulsar 50% off.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If you're looking for something a little classic and understated, Think Geek has the Tesla Splendid Chronometer for $69.99. A 9% Dollar Dig or Giving Assistant rebate takes another $6-plus off that, but in my case, there was tax and $5.95 shipping (when I tested it). So about $73 or so.
> 
> Tesla Watch | ThinkGeek
> 
> ...


It would be cool if the key was actually used to wind up the watch.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Bertucci has nylon bands that are normally $30-34 reduced to $11 or 2 for $18

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Revue Thommen watches on sale at Gemnation. 3-hand automatic divers are $400. Chronograph automatic diver is $679.
> 
> Revue Thommen Watches at Gemnation.com


This seems like a hell of a lot of watch for the money. Going between asking for my first mechanical chrono if I find a deal I like or the meteorite and ceramic bezel bronze Hammerhead for my hs grad. Want it to be something I keep for the rest of my life, either way.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Roy Hobbs said:


> Bertucci has nylon bands that are normally $30-34 reduced to $11 or 2 for $18
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Link?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

appleb said:


> It would be cool if the key was actually used to wind up the watch.


It isn't the case, but the key is used to set the time. And there's a visible spare key in the wristband.
(hello! I'm new)


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

juderiverman said:


> Link?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


http://www.bertucciwatches.com/Bertucci/bargainbin.html

Thanks! Copied and forgot to paste.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> And it has a larger, positive screen, which are easier to see.


The yellow version in the link has a negative display.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Strmwatch said:


> The yellow version in the link has a negative display.


same seller had a pile [596 of them, to be exact] of the new white ones for $155 each recently:

Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster Tough Solar Triple Sensor Watch | eBay


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

*watcheshalfprice* *
Bulova Men's 96B228 Sea King*
BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY*US $149.99*

Yes, its $10 more than the previous deal on this watc, but still a good price.

Bulova Men's 96B228 Sea King UHF Black Dial Silicone Band Watch | eBay


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

www.ebay.com/itm/SEVENFRIDAY-M-Series-M2-02-Industrial-Automatic-Mens-Watch-/152531919473

$269 with 90 mins remaining and no bids.

SEVENFRIDAY M-Series M2-02 Industrial Automatic Mens Watch | eBay

$239 with 7h remaining and no bids.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> SEVENFRIDAY M-Series M2-02 Industrial Automatic Mens Watch | eBay
> 
> $269 with 90 mins remaining and no bids.
> 
> ...


Feedback scores of 26 and 11 with 96.4% and 92.3% positive respectively? Hmm.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

I noticed that. Ebay has such good customer protection I personally would take the risk, but I can see how it could be a deterrent. I'm mostly deterred by the mineral Crystal haha.



eljay said:


> Feedback scores of 26 and 11 with 96.4% and 92.3% positive respectively? Hmm.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Nice OEM bracelet....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the look of them all 
I have to get one soon?

Sent from my 8063 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> www.ebay.com/itm/SEVENFRIDAY-M-Series-M2-02-Industrial-Automatic-Mens-Watch-/152531919473
> 
> $269 with 90 mins remaining and no bids.
> 
> ...


Tonnes of fakes getting around with the same movement as the original. Too good to be true...


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Karan Kohli said:


> Here you go guys- found a seller on eBay has good feedback. Selling skx 007 and 009 with both jubliee and rubber band options. Both J&K versions are available.Priced 159-169$.Which is cheaper than elsewhere.
> Link- Seiko Automatic Diver Watch SKX007J SKX007K SKX009J SKX009K
> 
> Skx on rubber-
> Seiko Automatic Diver Watch SKX007J1 SKX009J1 SKX011J | eBay


It's cheaper on this eBay Australia page that I changed to eBay.com from the same seller "Pro-Watches"

Seiko SKX007 on rubber AU$199.00 Shipped (approx US$147.70)

Also if you have an Australian eBay account, you can apply the code *C5OZ* for 5% Off, which makes it AU$189.05 shipped.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Tauchmeister T0104* diver with full lume dial - *$99.00* _*Only 2 left!*_
1000M WR with retrograde 24h hand, sapphire, 46mm shrouded case, Helium valve










*Product specifications*

*Watch Information*


Brand, Seller, or Collection NameTauchmeister 1937Model numberT0104Part NumberT0104Model Year2015Item ShapeRoundDial window material type﻿*Synthetic sapphire*Display TypeAnalogClaspBuckleCase materialStainless steelCase diameter46 millimetersBand MaterialPolyurethaneBand lengthMen's LongBand width22 millimetersBand ColorBlackDial colorYellowBezel materialStainless steelBezel function﻿DivingCalendar﻿DateSpecial features1000m WRMovement﻿Japanese quartzWater resistant depth1000 Meters


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> same seller had a pile [596 of them, to be exact] of the new white ones for $155 each recently:
> 
> Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000E-8A Gulfmaster Tough Solar Triple Sensor Watch | eBay


Oh I know...I was watching that, but in the end, I didn't get one because I was "chasing the deal" and didn't really have a "need" for the watch.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

eljay said:


> Feedback scores of 26 and 11 with 96.4% and 92.3% positive respectively? Hmm.


Plus, no real pictures, only those taken from other sites.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> www.ebay.com/itm/SEVENFRIDAY-M-Series-M2-02-Industrial-Automatic-Mens-Watch-/152531919473
> 
> $269 with 90 mins remaining and no bids.
> 
> ...


Nice price, but $75 Shipping is a lot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ebay has 15% off "fashion" items which includes most watches. If not then it's 8% off for everything else. Check your eBay message box for details


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

City74 said:


> Ebay has 15% off "fashion" items which includes most watches. If not then it's 8% off for everything else. Check your eBay message box for details


Do you have a code, I don't see anything?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Do you have a code, I don't see anything?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There isn't a code. If your invited to the sale there will be a message in your inbox usually


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> I'm in the process of building my own for <$10 - will post a new thread and a link here once the components arrive and it works/doesn't work.
> 
> PM me if you're interested in a sneak peak.


Prototype completed and currently keeping a Seiko Turtle spun up, it works! As it is in test stages, haven't made any "permanent" commitments to screws, drilling & epoxy - so far, just some hot glue and packing tape. All will come in time. My cost came in at about $10:








*Show off your home-made watch winder*


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Karan Kohli said:


> Here you go guys- found a seller on eBay has good feedback. Selling skx 007 and 009 with both jubliee and rubber band options. Both J&K versions are available.Priced 159-169$.Which is cheaper than elsewhere.
> Link- http://m.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Automat...007K-SKX009J-SKX009K-/152166965722?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Skx on rubber-
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Automatic-Diver-Watch-SKX007J1-SKX009J1-SKX011J-/152327421837?nav=SEARCH


Must of changed the prices because I don't see that. Been looking for a good price on a 007 on bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If you're looking for something a little classic and understated, Think Geek has the Tesla Splendid Chronometer for $69.99. A 9% Dollar Dig or Giving Assistant rebate takes another $6-plus off that, but in my case, there was tax and $5.95 shipping (when I tested it). So about $73 or so.
> 
> Tesla Watch | ThinkGeek
> 
> ...


I'm trying to decide between the _can-opener _or _canned anchovies _model.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Kluver said:


> Must of changed the prices because I don't see that. Been looking for a good price on a 007 on bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


007 on jubliee- 8 available
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens-5-...teel-Automatic-Watch-/152526584470?nav=SEARCH

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Roy Hobbs said:


> Bertucci has nylon bands that are normally $30-34 reduced to $11 or 2 for $18


The Bertucci straps are first rate quality--very thick and heavy.

There's also a bargain on that page for a black coated titanium backlit watch with titanium bracelet. If I hadn't already bought the same model from their refurbished page I would snap it up.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

bvc2005 said:


> I'm trying to decide between the _can-opener _or _canned anchovies _model.


I think anchovy is best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-symphony-automatic-watch

Orient Symphony - $79.99 on Massdrop


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.aragonwatch.com/MOTHER_S_DAY_SALE_s/402.htm - extra $30 off these Aragon watches with code MOM30.


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

Bulova Accu-Swiss Telc 63B184 is an Amazon lightning deal for the next four and a half hours for $179.99. The camel's and a couple of other places i've checked seem to have the next lowest price at around $225.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Seems like a slow day here at Heads-up. 
Here's something on sale:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Pasquale-Brun...ade-Automatic-Mens-Watch-00MA44-/302219316476


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Just a heads up for in store shopping as well. Winners, the Canadian version of TJ Maxx/TK Maxx (all three part of the TJX group), has absolutely no clue how to price their watches. Their "compare to" is usually 30-50% less than actual retail, so the watches are usually 50+% off before even going on clearance. Today I got a Bulova Black Lobster for $109 USD, and a Nixon Ragnar for $33.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sale on _*Armitron*_ watches - Many [URL="http://amzn.to/2pScuyn"]*Under $25!*


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Just a heads up for in store shopping as well. Winners, the Canadian version of TJ Maxx/TK Maxx (all three part of the TJX group), has absolutely no clue how to price their watches. Their "compare to" is usually 30-50% less than actual retail, so the watches are usually 50+% off before even going on clearance. Today I got a Bulova Black Lobster for $109 USD, and a Nixon Ragnar for $33.
> 
> View attachment 11741546


Which winners did you go to?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

The ebay 15% deal isn't on all fashion, it's only on a select list of sellers.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Those two are from Metrotown, but I've seen it consistently at all locations. Currently watching a Frederique Constant Horologocal Smartwatch that's $500 CAD, $1400 on FC's website. I'll consider it if it gers below $200 lol.



teioh3 said:


> Which winners did you go to?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Bulova **63B184*_Accu Swiss Men's - *$179.99*[URL="http://amzn.to/2pS18KE"] Next cheapest price - eBay $249. Over $330 on most websites
Sapphire crystal w/AR coating, Swiss Automatic Sellita SW200 Movement


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

HoustonReal said:


> *Bulova **63B184*_Accu Swiss Men's - *$179.99*[URL="http://amzn.to/2pS18KE"] Next cheapest price - eBay $249. Over $330 on most websites
> Sapphire crystal w/AR coating, Swiss Automatic Sellita SW200 Movement


Wow, Houston you find some real deals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cubex (Oct 28, 2016)

I think this is lowest price I have seen on Fortis Flieger Chrono on steel bracelet


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *Bulova **63B184*_Accu Swiss Men's - *$179.99*[URL="http://amzn.to/2pS18KE"] Next cheapest price - eBay $249. Over $330 on most websites
> Sapphire crystal w/AR coating, Swiss Automatic Sellita SW200 Movement


I am going to resist. I am going to do just that.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

BeFrugal gets you less 6% on this one.



Cubex said:


> I think this is lowest price I have seen on Fortis Flieger Chrono on steel bracelet
> View attachment 11743010


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RBLAINE said:


> Seems like a slow day here at Heads-up.
> Here's something on sale:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Pasquale-Brun...ade-Automatic-Mens-Watch-00MA44-/302219316476


Consistent color scheme. Still less of some touch to urge you to buy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

Roy Hobbs said:


> Bertucci has nylon bands that are normally $30-34 reduced to $11 or 2 for $18
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting this. I've been looking for some quality but good value bands for my son.

Does anyone have any idea of sizing for these? They seem to sell long, short and regular, and state that the short is 1" less than regular, but I can't find anything other than relative length anywhere. An absolute length for each would be nice.

Thanks for any light anyone can shed.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Cubex said:


> I think this is lowest price I have seen on Fortis Flieger Chrono on steel bracelet
> View attachment 11743010


Check watchbuys for all new pricing on Fortis

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Bulova **63B184*_Accu Swiss Men's - *$179.99*[URL="http://amzn.to/2pS18KE"] Next cheapest price - eBay $249. Over $330 on most websites
> Sapphire crystal w/AR coating, Swiss Automatic Sellita SW200 Movement


Nice


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

GreenFlagon said:


> Thanks for posting this. I've been looking for some quality but good value bands for my son.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea of sizing for these? They seem to sell long, short and regular, and state that the short is 1" less than regular, but I can't find anything other than relative length anywhere. An absolute length for each would be nice.
> 
> Thanks for any light anyone can shed.


I had the same question but figured wth, I'll pick up a couple for $18. Then I saw you can't order them online. You have to call or send an email. I mean, who has time for that!? What year is it again?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Stuhrling Original M3266.01*_ "Fifty Fathoms" Aquadiver Vector Swiss Quartz  *$87.99* *Over $100 elsewhere*


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

GreenFlagon said:


> Thanks for posting this. I've been looking for some quality but good value bands for my son.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea of sizing for these? They seem to sell long, short and regular, and state that the short is 1" less than regular, but I can't find anything other than relative length anywhere. An absolute length for each would be nice.
> 
> Thanks for any light anyone can shed.


All of mine came with a watch and are 10.75" long.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Karan Kohli said:


> 007 on jubliee- 8 available
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens-5-...teel-Automatic-Watch-/152526584470?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Ordered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Stuhrling Original M3266.01*_ "Fifty Fathoms" Aquadiver Vector Swiss Quartz  *$87.99* *Over $100 elsewhere*


You should just start a deals site. Not kidding.


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> I had the same question but figured wth, I'll pick up a couple for $18. Then I saw you can't order them online. You have to call or send an email. I mean, who has time for that!? What year is it again?


Yeah. I hear you. The website is pretty retro, isn't it? Reminds me a bit of a plumbing catalogue with all the tables and code numbers!



Elkins45 said:


> All of mine came with a watch and are 10.75" long.


Fabulous. Thanks very much, I can figure it out now.

Nothing worse than spending two weeks waiting for something and then finding it doesn't fit!


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

HoustonReal said:


> *Bulova **63B184*_Accu Swiss Men's - *$179.99*[URL="http://amzn.to/2pS18KE"] Next cheapest price - eBay $249. Over $330 on most websites
> Sapphire crystal w/AR coating, Swiss Automatic Sellita SW200 Movement


Does this one have the proprietary screws?


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

solchitlins said:


> Does this one have the proprietary screws?


Yes it does, you can see them on the Amazon product page when hovering over the back image and see it enlarged.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

audio.bill said:


> Yes it does, you can see them on the Amazon product page when hovering over the back image and see it enlarged.


That's unfortunate


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

solchitlins said:


> That's unfortunate


Annoying certainly and I'd like to know what Bulova thinks it achieves, but to be fair you're probably not going to ever need to open it yourself.

If it comes time for a service, a watch repairer will probably have the tools, but how much are you prepared to pay to service a Swiss automatic that cost you $180 outright?


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Citizen Men's AT8020-54L "Blue Angels" Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Dress Watch 13205097546 | eBay

Citizen Blue Angels AT8020-54L on Bracelet: $280

C3 says it's never been below $320 on Amazon. Currently $325 on Joma.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

eljay said:


> but how much are you prepared to pay to service a Swiss automatic that cost you $180 outright?


Depends on how much I like it.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Citizen Eco Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph Mens Watch AT8020-03L 13205097539 | eBay

Blue Angels on Blue Strap - $254

View attachment 11744906


I've always liked that blue leather strap.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Citizen Navihawk UTC Eco-Drive Chronograph Mens Watch JY8030-83E 13205107481 | eBay

$289 for a Navihawk Chrono


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Oris Artelier Automatic Pointer Day Stainless Steel Mens Watch 745-7666-4051LS 846692035001 | eBay

Oris Artelier Automatic Pointer Day Stainless Steel Mens Watch 745-7666-4051LS$708.99


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Alpina Men's Multifunction Motionx® Swiss Quartz Smart Watch AL285BS5AQ6B | eBay

Alpina Horological Smartwatch - $300


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

CWS on eBay has the Wenger 79131 bi-tone chrono for $59 on sale. If you apply the 15% cash back from eBay and the 1% caseback from Befrugal that brings it down to right about $50. That's not bad for a Swiss made chrono quartz with Ronda movement from a respectable brand

Wenger Silver Dial Brown Leather Strap Men's Watch 79131 | eBay


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

They were selling the same watch for $253 about 2 months ago. I own this same model and it I really like it. Negatives- a bit heavy with the ss bracelet and the face is a bit crowded. The negatives a far outweighed by the positives- atomic sync feature, bracelet is really sturdy, sapphire crystal, cool looking blue face with yellow second hand.


AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Citizen Men's AT8020-54L "Blue Angels" Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Dress Watch 13205097546 | eBay
> 
> Citizen Blue Angels AT8020-54L on Bracelet: $280
> 
> ...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> You should just start a deals site. Not kidding.


bwahahhaahahaha gold.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

eljay said:


> Annoying certainly and I'd like to know what Bulova thinks it achieves, but to be fair you're probably not going to ever need to open it yourself.
> 
> If it comes time for a service, a watch repairer will probably have the tools, but how much are you prepared to pay to service a Swiss automatic that cost you $180 outright?


Depends on location - spoke to several official ETA/Selita repairmans and service centre - they had no idea were to get the proper key. (Even my friend who works for official service centre and have same collection Bulova still can't find suitable key. Off course they can be drilled out and etc...but many chances to harm the case.)


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

The VSA Alpnach Chrono is back on Lightning Deal for $400.

This has come up several times at this price but it's still a good deal.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00197KOA4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3LJVO8HYR158Z


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

eljay said:


> Annoying certainly and I'd like to know what Bulova thinks it achieves, but to be fair you're probably not going to ever need to open it yourself.
> 
> If it comes time for a service, a watch repairer will probably have the tools, but how much are you prepared to pay to service a Swiss automatic that cost you $180 outright?


I think a fellow could fabricate a tool to turn those screws without too much trouble, but your point is a good one. I've never opened the back of a mechanical watch.


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

QOTD: Is it a deal if it's ugly and you hate it? (mind blown)

sub-question: is anyone buying watches with the hope to re-sell them or is that pointless at (even heavily discounted) retail?
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

briandb said:


> QOTD: Is it a deal if it's ugly and you hate it? (mind blown)
> 
> sub-question: is anyone buying watches with the hope to re-sell them or is that pointless at (even heavily discounted) retail?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have a lot of free time on your hands, perhaps.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

juderiverman said:


> Nice price, but $75 Shipping is a lot.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I wouldn't buy anything from the bay coming out of HongKong based on my own experience unless i personally know the seller. Notice the sudden drop in the price from retail plus against other sellers?

I own a couple and I would seriously doubt a $250 USD priced SevenFriday's authenticity, let alone the ones from HK.

I'd stay away from these types of deals.

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

briandb said:


> QOTD: Is it a deal if it's ugly and you hate it? (mind blown)
> 
> sub-question: is anyone buying watches with the hope to re-sell them or is that pointless at (even heavily discounted) retail?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Generally a pointless endeavor. If it's a sort of desirable model and you can sit on it for a few months to a year you might turn a little profit. Mostly it's break even or slight loss. Exception would be some outstanding deal as a result of a pricing error.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Does anyone have one of those $25 off $300 codes that Joma sends out when they deliver your? That they are willing to share? Would be much appreciated if you could PM me.

Edit: Was given one by a forum member. Thanks so much


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Lakehouse Leathers are having a 40% + $1 shipping sale..

I got a couple of the chromexcel straps.

http://www.lakehouseleathers.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

mefuzzy said:


> Lakehouse Leathers are having a 40% + $1 shipping sale..
> 
> I got a couple of the chromexcel straps.
> 
> ...


I think the two-piece black is pretty much sold-out except for 21mm. Great straps.


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

mefuzzy said:


> Lakehouse Leathers are having a 40% + $1 shipping sale..
> 
> I got a couple of the chromexcel straps.
> 
> ...


Is there a promo code or is the price already 40 off?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

mefuzzy said:


> Lakehouse Leathers are having a 40% + $1 shipping sale..
> 
> I got a couple of the chromexcel straps.
> 
> http://www.lakehouseleathers.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html


Thanks! Picked up three - couldn't help it at that price!



teioh3 said:


> Is there a promo code or is the price already 40 off?


Found it with a quick search:

LAKE2SEA

Comes out to $16.20 per two-piece strap.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

This thread has been sorely lacking in Glycine deals lately so here we go:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?LH_P...ycine&_sasl=watchgooroo&LH_TitleDesc=1&_sop=1

Watchgooroo has restocked many models including (in my opinion) the best looking of the Combat series:









Asking price $499.99

And for Airman fans (like me) the must-have Vintage 1953 Limited Edition:









Asking price $1299.99

And it's non limited (and still in production) sister, the DC-4. 
Here's a look at mine:









Asking price $999.99

As has been well documented here, don't be afraid to use that "Make Offer" button!


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

mefuzzy said:


> Lakehouse Leathers are having a 40% + $1 shipping sale..
> 
> I got a couple of the chromexcel straps.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this deal!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

mefuzzy said:


> Lakehouse Leathers are having a 40% + $1 shipping sale..
> 
> I got a couple of the chromexcel straps.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. Ordered 3. Wanted a black one, but they are all sold out.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Thanks! Picked up three - couldn't help it at that price!
> 
> Found it with a quick search:
> 
> ...


Great deal but it seems they're almost all sold out, I'm thinking of getting a 21mm for 22mm lugs :think:


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

Lakehouse leathers is pretty wiped out, was hoping to get a black leather strap and see what this horween and natural stuff was all about.
Guess i'll just stick to the stock genuine leather i get with the watch...


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Was looking for a deal on 21mm for a while. Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Wanted some black straps myself, still made out with four brown/tan 2-pc. 

Darn thread, wasn't looking to buy anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

this thread is acting up on my computer.....


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Various threads are appearing and disappearing for me. At one point I seemed to be stuck in March.



isitauthentic said:


> this thread is acting up on my computer.....


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

isitauthentic said:


> this thread is acting up on my computer.....


I thought it was Tapatalk freaking out.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Same. Had to search my posts to find the thread and then all posts after March were missing.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Various threads are appearing and disappearing for me. At one point I seemed to be stuck in March.


Just noticed your post count is reset at 2 and I know you have more than that...strange.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

eljay said:


> Annoying certainly and I'd like to know what Bulova thinks it achieves, but to be fair you're probably not going to ever need to open it yourself.


Which is the point. Bulova knows most buyers will never open up the back of a watch; they will either dispose of it, send it to a watchmaker, or ship it to Bulova so the movement can be tossed into the trash and replaced with another.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

The seller is Lux Time who with several of us just experienced the Seastrong model error but this is the lowest I've seen the base Startimer on bracelet.

$551.19 - 6% befrugal = $518.11

Link


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Got my password reset, hackers?


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Yes I noticed that as well. Yesterday I had a post removed on another watch website due to the title containing humor, and I was worried the moderator had tracked me down here haha.



Tanker G1 said:


> Just noticed your post count is reset at 2 and I know you have more than that...strange.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Tanker G1 said:


> Just noticed your post count is reset at 2 and I know you have more than that...strange.


I have 4,452 posts, and now, thanks to whatever refresh Watchuseek just did, my post count is now listed as 3,883. This brings up a point I made on an F2 thread that the underlying content management system behind WUS' forums is a little long in the tooth.


----------



## tr3s (Mar 10, 2016)

sorry for the off-topic...is it just me or my browser or the thread that the latest i can see are posts from 3/14


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Something is up. It seems to be across PC, mobile, and Tapatalk.



tr3s said:


> sorry for the off-topic...is it just me or my browser or the thread that the latest i can see are posts from 3/14


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Going back just 3 threads to 745 sends to post made March 14th. Really funky


----------



## tr3s (Mar 10, 2016)

my post a minute ago just fixed it... weird...


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

A few minutes ago accessing the last page of this thread was accessing pages from March, but now the latest posts are showing up on the last page. Hopefully it's a sign that things are being corrected. My post count is still way down though...


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Thread 745/just going back tow threads, sends me to all the way back to thread 454 which is going back to March 17.


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

I want that citizen promaster for $100 now, lets pretend its March again!!!!


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Agreed. That's the worst part of the glitch. I saw that posting with the photos and next thing I know I am looking for that promaster on ebay. Best price I found was one bidding at $138 and one for sale at $160. Wish I didn't just buy the Seiko SRPB09. Could have bought one of the Citizens and saved a ton.


isitauthentic said:


> I want that citizen promaster for $100 now, lets pretend its March again!!!!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't usually go for quartz diver watches, unless it's solar. But this Charmex CX Swiss Military Seawolf I chronograph diver is pretty bad-assed!

1000m water resistance (yes, 100 ATM) and sapphire crystal.

$209 at Jomashop with coupon code 'AD10' With the exception of timepiece.com ($8 more), these are priced much higher elsewhere.

They have a few other color iterations too, but they are PVD case and black rubber strap. Unfortunately, though, they don't have the one I would be most interested in: White dial, black subdials, stainless.

Swiss Military Seawolf I Black Dial Men's Chronograph Watch 1726 - Swiss Military - Watches - Jomashop


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

Cannot get past page 746 now, this is pretty awesome!!!!!
I guess I cannot sell anything anymore either, dropped below 100 post.







Not a deal but at its asking price, it is a deal!


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

isitauthentic said:


> Cannot get past page 746 now, this is pretty awesome!!!!!
> I guess I cannot sell anything anymore either, dropped below 100 post.
> View attachment 11754194
> 
> Not a deal but at its asking price, it is a deal!


Nice watch


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Alpina Men's Multifunction Motionx® Swiss Quartz Smart Watch AL285BS5AQ6B | eBay
> 
> Alpina Horological Smartwatch - $300


Great watch for the price! I did my review/pics here, if anyone is interested in this watch.
Cheers.


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> The seller is Lux Time who with several of us just experienced the Seastrong model error but this is the lowest I've seen the base Startimer on bracelet.
> 
> $551.19 - 6% befrugal = $518.11
> 
> ...


...and that single one star customer feedback is not gonna help them either....
BTW, I was going through some old threads (and some discussions near to the beginning of this thread) and noticed that it is not the first time that Lux Time had messed up the orders and shipped the wrong watch to customers. If anyone is planning to bite this deal, please do let us all know how it goes.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Citizen Men's BJ7000-52E "Nighthawk" Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Watch 13205067662 | eBay

Citizen Nighthawk Stainless Steel - $174.99


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks to who posted about the 15% bucks back, just wound up getting a like new Ward C20 Lido on strap for $245 shipped after bucks back. Figured I would post a deal in return that I found on the bay. This may not be a watch, but it is useful for people looking to replace/upgrade a movement.

Brand new Selita SW200, elabore grade with black date disc (this option is actually more expensive than the standard white). $139 shipped, $119 after bucks.
Genuine Sellita SW200 Movements (ETA 2824-2 Compatible) Black Date Elaboré Grade | eBay








Also a bit on the pricey side but a good deal regardless. Tudor Black Bay w/blue bezel, in house chronometer movement for $2676 OBO, bucks will get you an additional $100 off of your offer.
New Tudor Heritage Black Bay Men's Watch 79230B-0002 | eBay








They also have the same watch on bracelet for $2895 OBO. If you can get them to come down just a couple hundred bucks then after factoring in the $100 bucks back this will be the cheapest I have seen for the in house black bay NIB with warranty.
New Tudor Heritage Black Bay Blue Bezel Automatic Steel Men's Watch 79230B | eBay


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Amazon has the red dial MTD-1082 for $32.21USD

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01D0YD3C4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

$32.21 on Amazon


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MTD-1082-4 is $32.21 on Amazon


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

That is by far the cheapest I have seen it as well. I wouldn't want to spend that much on a gym watch though!



tissotguy said:


> Great watch for the price! I did my review/pics here, if anyone is interested in this watch.
> Cheers.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Today's JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day watch is
Brooklyn Dunham Skeleton Mens Automatic Watch BW-202-M1112 for $89.
I'm not familiar with the brand, but it does have a Sapphire crystal and is currently $375 on Amazon and the regular Jomashop website.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Today's JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day watch is
> Brooklyn Dunham Skeleton Mens Automatic Watch BW-202-M1112 for $89.
> I'm not familiar with the brand, but it does have a Sapphire crystal and is currently $375 on Amazon and the regular Jomashop website.
> 
> ...


@46mm case, and sapphire "coated" crystal.

I'll pass.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sabadabadoo said:


> sapphire "coated" crystal.


I'm sure it's the Krysterna/Sapphitek technology. Seems to work a lot better than mineral alone, but how much better is debatable.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I'm sure it's the Krysterna/Sapphitek technology. Seems to work a lot better than mineral alone, but how much better is debatable.


If it blocks ANY scratches its better than mineral in my book.

Block most scratches? Then its a no-brainer.

20 year old watch of mine, with sapphire looks brand new.

2 year old Orient with mineral - it already needs new glass.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Not sure if this has been posted yet:

Cheapestnatostraps.com has some nice racing straps on their clearance page =* $9.95*

If you go and like them on Facebook you'll get 10% off. If you buy 5 straps, an additional 20% off (30% total). The discount code "welcomeback" also works for 15% off as of my order last week - I believe you can still get the 20% if you buy 5 straps. My 20% wasn't included in my checkout but after I emailed at the completion of my order, they refunded me.

























I plan to throw this:









On this ~ 30 year old Vostok Amphibia I just picked up off the bay:


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

Bedrock said:


> Agreed. That's the worst part of the glitch. I saw that posting with the photos and next thing I know I am looking for that promaster on ebay. Best price I found was one bidding at $138 and one for sale at $160. Wish I didn't just buy the Seiko SRPB09. Could have bought one of the Citizens and saved a ton.


Did you get a decent deal on the SRPB09? I missed the $315 CWS deal which sold out. I've been on the hunt ever since.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Whoops scanned the page too fast and didn't notice "coated". My bad. I'm not a fan of the dial anyways.



Sabadabadoo said:


> @46mm case, and sapphire "coated" crystal.
> 
> I'll pass.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks, grabbed a couple to try out.



Ticonderoga said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet:
> 
> Cheapestnatostraps.com has some nice racing straps on their clearance page =* $9.95*
> 
> If you go and like them on Facebook you'll get 10% off. If you buy 5 straps, an additional 20% off (30% total). The discount code "welcomeback" also works for 15% off as of my order last week - I believe you can still get the 20% if you buy 5 straps. My 20% wasn't included in my checkout but after I emailed at the completion of my order, they refunded me.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

BAAAAAH!!!! LOL!! Thanks, I am in for 6 straps. Just so you all know that facebook coupon does stack with the 20% off 5 or more which that 1 is automatic.



Ticonderoga said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet:
> 
> Cheapestnatostraps.com has some nice racing straps on their clearance page =* $9.95*
> 
> ...


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Brooklyn Watch Strap in Black Alligator Leather - 20 MM - Watch Bands - Watch Accessories - Jomashop

$60 seems like a very good price for a genuine alligator strap, too bad it's not 22mm.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

kpjimmy said:


> Fell for the sale as well for the MWW Morgan Monaco. The blue was too alluring for the price and 15% discount!(Timebum2017- ends May 31, 2017) And also got a tracking number *3 MINUTES* after I got the receipt!


The MWW Morgan Monaco landed and first day with it. For the price it is amazing. The color is awesome and the case is very industrial looking.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

kpjimmy said:


> The MWW Morgan Monaco landed and first day with it. For the price it is amazing. The color is awesome and the case is very industrial looking.


Me too!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> If it blocks ANY scratches its better than mineral in my book.
> 
> Block most scratches? Then its a no-brainer.
> 
> ...


I have a watch with a "sapphire coated mineral" , a Wenger Commando. I got it a few years ago and wore it a lot, a couple of times at work too.

Still looks brand new.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

The Orange Monster from the Luxchoice deal and the straps from the Ague Trading both came today. For $166 combined I'm pretty pleased. Threw in a lume shot too.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

El Primitivo said:


> The Orange Monster from the Luxchoice deal and the straps from the Ague Trading both came today. For $166 combined I'm pretty pleased. Threw in a lume shot too.
> 
> View attachment 11761642
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

El Primitivo said:


> The Orange Monster from the Luxchoice deal and the straps from the Ague Trading both came today. For $166 combined I'm pretty pleased. Threw in a lume shot too.
> 
> View attachment 11761634


I think if I woke up and saw that I'd have bad dreams.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Zodiac Sea Dragon $183.50

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...gRS1_0s6M7u4p4Nug&sig2=CJ87lpBizkp0ZfQUPClVyA


----------



## marcingham (Jan 27, 2017)

WTH?!


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Zodiac Sea Dragon $183.50


Quartz... This link works:
https://www.opensky.com/brandnamesw...ducts&ef_id=WRD-2gAABFuyxjPe:20170508233138:s


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

^55mm??


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

I noticed that. Zodiac's website says a more believable 42mm.

Limited Edition - Sea Dragon Reissue ZO3009 | ZODIAC®



daschlag said:


> ^55mm??


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

He who hesitates.... I don't own a Diver yet. I started hearing the buzz about the SRPB09 in February. At that time I believe they were going for around $400. I passed thinking every Glycine and and all the other divers I saw on this thread would be the one. No such luck. The Samurai is going to be my first diver and I may hang on to it for along time. I paid $500. for new one shipped from a non AD. There is a new one bidding at $455 with 3 days left to go.


c0bra said:


> Did you get a decent deal on the SRPB09? I missed the $315 CWS deal which sold out. I've been on the hunt ever since.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

boze said:


> Quartz... This link works:
> https://www.opensky.com/brandnamesw...ducts&ef_id=WRD-2gAABFuyxjPe:20170508233138:s


Errors out when I try.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Strmwatch said:


> Errors out when I try.


The link works for me, and for those interested in that Zodiac I noticed that Ebates currently has an additional 15% cash back at opensky!


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Link not working for me


audio.bill said:


> The link works for me, and for those interested in that Zodiac I noticed that Ebates currently has an additional 15% cash back at opensky!


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Bedrock said:


> Link not working for me


As an alternative just try going to http://opensky.com and searching for "Zodiac watch" and 8 models should be displayed. Hope that works! :think:


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

$408 for the Alpina Avalanche Auto Chrono. This seems like a crazy deal for an auto Swiss Chrono, can't find much info. Almost pulled the trigger on it, like the look, but can't justify the money right now, and it's a touch smaller than I'd prefer. They also have the black face model for $60 more. And if you're a new customer they'll knock off another $30 (I've posted a few things from Jet lately, not affiliated... just been browsing):
https://jet.com/product/Alpina-Aval...AL700LSSS4A6/90d67397880441fb8312710cac7d7285









(image taken from a different website)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WANT TO SHOW OFF MY DEAL, THAT YOU CAN'T HAVE. BUT OFFER YOU ANOTHER.

I just picked up this Swiss Precimax Deep Blue Pro II quartz chronograph. 100m water resistance, 47mm (yikes), screw-down crown. "Sapphimax crystal."

In Area Trend's Graduation sale, with 'GRAD10' coupon taking off 10% and an 8% Giving Assistant rebate ... $24.71.

It's just one of those weird, outlying mega-deals that pop up on AT from time to time. The next-best price anywhere is $96 at Amazon and Overstock. I think I got the only one.

















Can't say I needed it. And it's a little big even for my big wrist. And I'm hoping I find it prettier in-person. But for under $25?

Area Trend's graduate deal has a number of other Precimax watches for sale, but they're more in the $60-$80 range with the coupon code. I personally would be less inclined to pick one up in that range, but YMMV.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/sales/graduation-sale-12849?gender=1897&product_list_order=price

Now, about that deal.

This sale includes some nice prices on SUUNTO digital models. The Men's Ambit2 SS020134000 with GPS and heart monitoring is $92.69 with the 'GRAD10' coupon code. Giving Assistant rebate would take it to $85.27. The next-best price is more than double that, $175!

https://www.areatrend.com/us/suunto-mens-ambit2-ss020134000-digital-rubber-quartz-watch-1681902686


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

WorthTheWrist said:


> WANT TO SHOW OFF MY DEAL, THAT YOU CAN'T HAVE. BUT OFFER YOU ANOTHER.
> 
> I just picked up this Swiss Precimax Deep Blue Pro II quartz chronograph. 100m water resistance, 47mm (yikes), screw-down crown. "Sapphimax crystal."
> 
> ...


Interesting how the bottom subdial backs up the date at 4. Redundancy is security I guess.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sean779 said:


> Interesting how the bottom subdial backs up the date at 4. Redundancy is security I guess.


Dude. Those are chrono days.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-oris-f34ee9e5-6443-45c2-a0a8-a5ead51ca701

Oris on ToM. There was a TT1 for $419.99, but that's sold out


----------



## koller1994 (Jan 26, 2016)

I want to buy this watch but I can't find any codes to add in. Could someone helps me to find coupon? Many thanks

Rado Integral R20786165 Women's Watch , watches


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> WANT TO SHOW OFF MY DEAL, THAT YOU CAN'T HAVE. BUT OFFER YOU ANOTHER.
> 
> I just picked up this Swiss Precimax Deep Blue Pro II quartz chronograph. 100m water resistance, 47mm (yikes), screw-down crown. "Sapphimax crystal."
> 
> ...


*Just placed an order for the Precimax chronograph. We'll see if it ships. Cost was 28.00 or so. Don't need another watch, probably flip it when I get it.*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Guanqin GJ16033*_ - *On Sale - 13% Off* 
*Review: **https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/guanqin-gj16033-classic-style-incredible-value-4311810.html*
38.5mm x 12mm Stainless Steel Case, Sapphire Crystal, DG2803 Hacking & Handwinding Day/Date Automatic Movement, SS Bracelet - Solid Links and End-Links w/Butterfly Clasp

*_____________Black $55.72___________________ White $56.93*


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

c0bra said:


> Did you get a decent deal on the SRPB09? I missed the $315 CWS deal which sold out. I've been on the hunt ever since.


Just received mine from Singapore after being directed to them from a FB page. $539SGP for the SRPB09. Equates to roughly $385US. My total was $445US after shipping charges. Got it in a week. Interested, pm me and I'll direct you to the place.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

pl39g said:


> *Just placed an order for the Precimax chronograph. We'll see if it ships. Cost was 28.00 or so. Don't need another watch, probably flip it when I get it.*


Bought the black one for 30 bucks. Don't like chronograph in general, give it a try for such low cost.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Citizen BM8180-03E Eco-Drive Field Watch at Amazon for $54.05. This is the lowest price I've seen for this watch. Excellent watch for the $$.

*Edit: Gone. No longer available at the sale price. SYL *

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EQS1JW/


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

For the modders. The Invicta 8926OB on Amazon has reduced to $57.17 or ~AU $88


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sean779 said:


> Interesting how the bottom subdial backs up the date at 4. Redundancy is security I guess.


That was directed by the Department of Redundancy Department.


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

Techme said:


> For the modders. The Invicta 8926OB on Amazon has reduced to $57.17 or ~AU $88


Appreciate the heads up. Limited to 1 it seems.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Dupe


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

The smaller sized watch box from Skymall has landed. Cherry Wood Jewelry Box + Watch Organizer + Displays Watches Jewelry + Glass Top | eBay

As reported earlier, thicker watches can gently hit the glass when closing, so be careful. There is no such problem on the lower tier. Skymall went to town with the packaging, as such there are no scratches or blemishes I've noticed with a quick inspection. In addition, the bottom of the box is covered in a felt-like material and the lid is magnetised. The smell is rank and I'll definitely be leaving it open for a few days to air out the chemical smell. Certainly excellent value for $24. Photo collage in the attachment.
View attachment 11768082


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> Citizen BM8180-03E Eco-Drive Field Watch at Amazon for $54.05. This is the lowest price I've seen for this watch. Excellent watch for the $$.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EQS1JW/
> 
> View attachment 11767226


Thanks for posting, sold mine a while back but missed it. Wasn't going to get it again but at this price I jumped. First re-buy...hopefully only.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That was directed by the Department of Redundancy Department.


Talk about the details. Guess it is a 30 bucks watch. Won't have any unrealistic expectation now. Still the black one looks appealing with the semi demi mini AP royal oaks look.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

MacInFL said:


> Citizen BM8180-03E Eco-Drive Field Watch at Amazon for $54.05. This is the lowest price I've seen for this watch. Excellent watch for the $$.
> 
> *Edit: Gone. No longer available at the sale price. SYL *
> 
> ...


Check Walmart, they price matched for in store pickup

Edit: never mind. Sold out.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Seiko 5 for $34.03

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK803...scsubtag=d0dda3a434c311e7b5fe5e6199295e400INT


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Seiko 5 for $34.03
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK803...scsubtag=d0dda3a434c311e7b5fe5e6199295e400INT


Just guessing but Amazon may be doing a price match with Walmart, or vice versa. Similar deal just popped up at Walmart if you chose in-store pickup.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Seiko-5-Beige-Canvas-Automatic-Men-s-Watch-SNK803/55083639?

Here's a pic of this little beauty...


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That was directed by the Department of Redundancy Department.


Or it could be a 31 day chrono.


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's SWISSA-241359 Officer's Stainless Steel for $109 on Amazon. 
40mm, quartz, sapphire.

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Swiss-SWISSA-241359-Officers-Stainless/dp/B0030FP9OE/ref=sr_1_36?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1494344922&sr=1-36&nodeID=6358540011&psd=1&keywords=victorinox


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MacInFL said:


> Just guessing but Amazon may be doing a price match with Walmart, or vice versa. Similar deal just popped up at Walmart if you chose in-store pickup.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Seiko-5-Beige-Canvas-Automatic-Men-s-Watch-SNK803/55083639?


Don't forget to use 6% BeFrugal cashback at Amazon.

A miracle occurred, and my last two Amazon orders actually have cashback pending already. Since Amazon has a long return period, the cashback won't be released until August.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Timex Weekender chrono for $27.21

https://www.amazon.com/Timex-TW2P62300-Weekender-Oversize-Slip-Thru/dp/B00QIJ62M2


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 5, 2017)

Left lane sports (local store for me) has the Timex Expedition Chrono TMX01485 for $74.95 plus shipping. Its not an amazing deal but these are hard to find now and its a cracking watch for the money. Unique case, excellent build and surprisingly heavy for a Timex.









https://www.leftlanesports.com/Product.aspx?l=00000000000000000000&p=TMX01485


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Seiko 5 for $34.03
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK803...scsubtag=d0dda3a434c311e7b5fe5e6199295e400INT


I already have the 809 ....I already have a 37/38mm.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

Just received a cancellation email about my Opensky Zodiac Seadragon order. No explanation, just cancelled.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

El Primitivo said:


> Just received a cancellation email about my Opensky Zodiac Seadragon order. No explanation, just cancelled.


Same situation!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$1095 isn't bad for a 7751 chronograph triple date + moon phase watch. The movement alone costs $700.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01EL0IEZM/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new

The white dial version is $1188 from Amazon Warehouse or $1395 new.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01EL0IER0/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all

Don't forget 6% cash back from BeFrugal.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/vostok-europe-a36ce176-806a-480a-9b22-f2c068565fb3

Vostok on ToM


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Techme said:


> The smaller sized watch box from Skymall has landed. Cherry Wood Jewelry Box + Watch Organizer + Displays Watches Jewelry + Glass Top | eBay
> 
> As reported earlier, thicker watches can gently hit the glass when closing, so be careful. There is no such problem on the lower tier. Skymall went to town with the packaging, as such there are no scratches or blemishes I've noticed with a quick inspection. In addition, the bottom of the box is covered in a felt-like material and the lid is magnetised. The smell is rank and I'll definitely be leaving it open for a few days to air out the chemical smell. Certainly excellent value for $24. Photo collage in the attachment.
> View attachment 11768082


What size watches are we talking when you say they touch the glass? 14mm is about my thickest, how will that go? Does it help to squish the pillow?

Sorry for the questions but my large box is sitting in Melbourne while I'm in NSW, and I'm getting anxious that my larger watches won't fit!

Oh yeah, your attachment won't open...

Ita


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Alpina on sale at TOM, not many models to choose from though :

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-frederique-constant-alpina


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

thechin said:


> Alpina on sale at TOM, not many models to choose from though :
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-frederique-constant-alpina


The FC GMT for $499 might be the best deal.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...tant-classics-index-gmt-automatic-fc-350b5b6b


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Ita said:


> What size watches are we talking when you say they touch the glass? 14mm is about my thickest, how will that go? Does it help to squish the pillow?
> 
> Sorry for the questions but my large box is sitting in Melbourne while I'm in NSW, and I'm getting anxious that my larger watches won't fit!


The thickness of the case is less important than the band. My 17mm thick Android Divemaster doesn't touch at all on nato or bracelet. My 11.6mm thick Orient Flight touches on leather. It's more a matter of whether the band props it up. Leather and stiff silicon seem to cause clicking, while nylon and bracelets seem to be ok. I've smooshing the pillows, but they pop back. In the drawer they're fine, but then they're not on display.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

thechin said:


> Alpina on sale at TOM, not many models to choose from though :
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-frederique-constant-alpina


Those two Alpina racing chronos are over $100 less than I've seen them on special elsewhere. I haven't dealt with TOM before, but noticed that all of these watches are marked as final sale and not eligible for returns. I've received new watches from other reputable sellers with a flaw, that I've then been able to return for replacement or refund. What would happen if a watch you received from TOM was damaged, either in operation or with some visible defect? I'd be concerned about ordering a watch with such a clearly stated final sale/no return policy. TIA!


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

Here is a simple solution for the clearance concerns about the Skymall watch chest; add a piece of felt on top of the watches for protection. Of course then it is no longer a display case, but the snug fit keeps the watches firmly in place.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

That Swiss Precimax diver-style chronograph I got last night showed out of stock after I got mine. But now they seem to still have them. Again, with 'GRAD10' coupon code and Giving Assistant rebate, it's under $25. Everywhere else it's selling for at least $96.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/swiss-...less-steel-swiss-chronograph-watch-1681888674


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A deal for the small-wristed, or those who like classic-sized watches... Dexclusive has the Junghans Max Bill Hand-Wound, Model 027/3702, for $519 with coupon code 'CCUSTOMER'

Be Frugal or Giving Assistant rebate takes it to $482.67. The next-best price I find is $660.

Only 34mm, though the style probably makes it wear like a 36-37mm watch.

Junghans Max Bill Men's Automatic Watch - 027/3702.00 | Dexclusive.com


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

It looks like watchgooroo has quite a few color combos of glycine combat subs, but this set also caught my attention for $500:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Mens-...d-Edition-F104-Set-Standard-Box-/332212658341

This deal is not for me but I seem to recall some chatter regarding this set not too long ago.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

That's cheap for the set, not a fan of the numbers though.



RBLAINE said:


> It looks like watchgooroo has quite a few color combos of glycine combat subs, but this set caught my attention for $500:
> 
> Glycine Men's 3932.146AT.LB7R-3828.146AT Limited Edition F104 Set - Standard Box | eBay
> 
> This deal is not for me but I seem to recall some chatter regarding this set not too long ago.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Certina DS Podium automatic, model C001-407-16-037-01, Ashford has it for $265 with coupon code 'SDPODIUM265'

Giving Assistant rebate takes it to $249.10.

There you go, a watch with an ETA2824-2 movement and sapphire crystals front and back for under $250.

Certina DS Podium C001-407-16-037-01 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I feel like you need this for all your hard work. 












WorthTheWrist said:


> Certina DS Podium automatic, model C001-407-16-037-01, Ashford has it for $265 with coupon code 'SDPODIUM265'
> 
> Giving Assistant rebate takes it to $249.10.
> 
> ...


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

^^^^ no kidding. 
@WtW has cost me a lot of dough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catanha (Mar 21, 2014)

Victorinox alpnach for $392 after 8% giving assistant + coupon GRAD10, if someone wasn't able to grab it at amazon for $399.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/victor...inless-steel-swiss-automatic-watch-1681971298









busy trying to save money and then spend it all on watches


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That Swiss Precimax diver-style chronograph I got last night showed out of stock after I got mine. But now they seem to still have them. Again, with 'GRAD10' coupon code and Giving Assistant rebate, it's under $25. Everywhere else it's selling for at least $96.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/us/swiss-...less-steel-swiss-chronograph-watch-1681888674


Hey what's the movement in this can some one give more insight on this watch please ?


----------



## drift_wood (Feb 12, 2015)

Just a reminder, lots of Certina watches have snappy case back and this DS podium model is among them. Honestly, I am not a fan of it.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

Field & Stream Mens Kinetic Automatic Quartz Black Band 100M Sport Divers Watch







*IWCQP9CZ7J
brings it to 39.99

Does anyone have any idea what kinetic movement these might be using?

*


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

RBLAINE said:


> It looks like watchgooroo has quite a few color combos of glycine combat subs, but this set also caught my attention for $500:
> 
> Glycine Men's 3932.146AT.LB7R-3828.146AT Limited Edition F104 Set - Standard Box | eBay
> 
> This deal is not for me but I seem to recall some chatter regarding this set not too long ago.


well that was fast....


----------



## drift_wood (Feb 12, 2015)

I could be wrong, but I read somewhere that the pocket watch of the glycine set has mineral glass not sapphire. 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

I LOVE that glycine deal, but the F-104 is just tooo big......
damn, that would have been a amazing little combo under $1000.
Anyone know anything about field and stream watches?


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

NOT a deal, but...

Squale 1521 black black SS back to stock, ship outside EU without VAT. 696,72 € = ~USD766

1521 - 026/A | Squale

















also, blue blue SS: 729,51 € = ~USD 802

1521 OCEAN | Squale


----------



## chambrenoire (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks for the tip. Bought the last one. Very cool set!



RBLAINE said:


> It looks like watchgooroo has quite a few color combos of glycine combat subs, but this set also caught my attention for $500:
> 
> Glycine Men's 3932.146AT.LB7R-3828.146AT Limited Edition F104 Set - Standard Box | eBay
> 
> This deal is not for me but I seem to recall some chatter regarding this set not too long ago.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Glycine Men's 3932.146AT.LB7R-3828.146AT Limited Edition F104 Set - Standard Box | eBay

2 more in stock.



chambrenoire said:


> Thanks for the tip. Bought the last one. Very cool set!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I only had a quick play with it last night. I'm positive that by removing some of the fluff from the pillows that it will be a non-issue. The pillows are quite round and due to the stuffing used, they don't hold shape when you manipulate them. Obviously, it doesn't help if the watches are on Natos since the leverage isn't there unless you do them up. Silicone straps aren't great since they spring up, which I'm sure is a universal problem with watch boxes.
Seriously, I wouldn't be concerned, just remove some stuffing. 










Ita said:


> What size watches are we talking when you say they touch the glass? 14mm is about my thickest, how will that go? Does it help to squish the pillow?
> 
> Sorry for the questions but my large box is sitting in Melbourne while I'm in NSW, and I'm getting anxious that my larger watches won't fit!
> 
> ...


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

isitauthentic said:


> Field & Stream Mens Kinetic Automatic Quartz Black Band 100M Sport Divers Watch
> View attachment 11774578
> 
> *IWCQP9CZ7J
> ...


The description says: 

Precision Japanese automatic quartz movement is self-generating. As you move your wrist, it constantly stores power
How many Japanese kinetic movement manufacturers are there? Other than Seiko, I mean?


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Creation have an extra 10% off Seiko Turtles.

 Use Coupon code: *TURTLE* on specific models; the Japan made modelsare the SRP773J1, SRP775J1, SRP779J1 and SRP777J1. Other models that enjoy thisbenefit are the SRP773K1, SRP775K1 and SRP779K1.


I'm lusting over a pepsi...

Ita


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

drift_wood said:


> Just a reminder, lots of Certina watches have snappy case back and this DS podium model is among them. Honestly, I am not a fan of it.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk











I can see why.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Ita said:


> Creation have an extra 10% off Seiko Turtles.
> 
> Use Coupon code: *TURTLE* on specific models; the Japan made modelsare the SRP773J1, SRP775J1, SRP779J1 and SRP777J1. Other models that enjoy thisbenefit are the SRP773K1, SRP775K1 and SRP779K1.
> 
> ...


I am not trying to beat a dead horse here... but unless the savings over other sellers are huge. Ordering from creation is a total roll of the dice. They are basically an "as is" seller.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

thebuzz said:


> I am not trying to beat a dead horse here... but unless the savings over other sellers are huge. Ordering from creation is a total roll of the dice. They are basically an "as is" seller.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered one from there last week ( before I knew that it can be shady..). Hopefully it turns out well for me. I emailed them today about getting a refund for the difference... I could always just return it I guess.. it was a little cheaper than elsewhere.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Creation Watches has a coupon: Use Coupon code: *TURTLE* on specific models  on Seiko Turtles.


----------



## northraleigh24 (Jan 5, 2015)

Glycine Combat Sub's for $399 at Massdrop
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-sub-watch


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

$399 Glycine Combat Subs at Massdrop, many models... Wish I had money... *please don't use referral links on WatchUSeek - Admin*

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I tried this but they have a different price when using a billing address in the US: 850,00 €

When you change the country to Canada, it shows 696,72 €

Not fair...!



Vwatch said:


> NOT a deal, but...
> 
> Squale 1521 black black SS back to stock, ship outside EU without VAT. 696,72 € = ~USD766
> 
> 1521 - 026/A | Squale


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

nordwulf said:


> I tried this but they have a different price when using a billing address in the US: 850,00 €
> 
> When you change the country to Canada, it shows 696,72 €
> 
> Not fair...!


Oh well, the Canadians get screwed most of the time, they deserve a break once in awhile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

thanks for the sentiments. Lol it does a get a bit frustrating but we roll with it for the most part.



cuevobat said:


> Oh well, the Canadians get screwed most of the time, they deserve a break once in awhile.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

Are the glycines worth it? I feel that they are exaggerating the MSRP most of the time to create the illusion of a deal going on.... not sure about the finishing quality compared to other brands (alphina/squale/steinhart/longines...etc)


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

The Glycine's are absolute steals @ current pricing.


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

BDC said:


> The Glycine's are absolute steals @ current pricing.


Second that. I have two and love them.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

teioh3 said:


> Are the glycines worth it? I feel that they are exaggerating the MSRP most of the time to create the illusion of a deal going on.... not sure about the finishing quality compared to other brands (alphina/squale/steinhart/longines...etc)


Here's a pretty good review that docvail (of Lew & Huey and Nth watches) did of his Glycine Combat Sub (which he eventually sold).
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/glycine-question-$300-changes-everything-review-my-new-combat-sub-996498.html

Bottom line: at $400 or $500 it's worth it.

Still, you have to consider the possibility of other divers with similar or better specs (high beat movement, sapphire or ceramic bezel, solid end-link bracelets, etc.) for similar or better prices (e.g., the Nth subs at preorder price, or Chris Wards during sales, or Armidas, or MWW, etc. etc.). The glycine has an ETA movement, but an aluminum (I believe) bezel that is only 60-click.

The one nice thing is that there are so many options. So do you need that blue and orange watch to cheer on your Florida Gators or Denver Broncos? You can get a nice watch, for pretty cheap. Want a "blackout" watch because you've never had one? You can get a nice watch for cheap. Always liked root beer bezels but could never find an easy-to-wear watch with one? You're in luck.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

teioh3 said:


> Are the glycines worth it? I feel that they are exaggerating the MSRP most of the time to create the illusion of a deal going on.... not sure about the finishing quality compared to other brands (alphina/squale/steinhart/longines...etc)


To be be honest I have had 2 that I sold. I wasn't impressed with the watches at all. I wouldn't buy a third


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

City74 said:


> To be be honest I have had 2 that I sold. I wasn't impressed with the watches at all. I wouldn't buy a third


That surprises me a little city, would be interested as to which models you owned and didn't like. I own the Combat 7 and while the sandblasted finish scuffs easily I think it is very well done, especially for the ~$200 I paid for it. I would think the polished version would get around that issue, though I will admit my experience is limited to this one model. By the way, how do you like the Sinn 104 you picked up? The white dialed version is in my sights.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> I tried this but they have a different price when using a billing address in the US: 850,00 €
> 
> When you change the country to Canada, it shows 696,72 €
> 
> Not fair...!


When I bought my 1521 Ocean Blue toptime.eu had the best price, although he doesn't always have every version in stock. Service was as good as the price, ~$740 IIRC.


----------



## Chewbycca (Sep 11, 2013)

Amazon UK have the Seiko Pepsi Turtle SRP779 for £198.86

This looks like a decent price for anyone in the UK. I can't find anything better. They'll have stock on the 19th, but available to order now.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01BNPRJYA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&psc=1


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Make the Gooroo an offer and link to Massdrop, bet you could get an extra couple dollars off and not have to wait for the drop to finish.



Jabrnet said:


> $399 Glycine Combat Subs at Massdrop, many models... Wish I had money...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Magister Vigilate (Apr 4, 2017)

audio.bill said:


> Think this deal was posted before but I was too late, so when it was listed again I had to jump on it. Still available at the moment, this beautiful Alpina 300M diver with red bezel for just $455.95! :-!
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IDSCDAU/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> View attachment 11708738


THANKS much to original poster!!! Just opened up the box that came in the mail today:


----------



## dicer (Jul 11, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> I tried this but they have a different price when using a billing address in the US: 850,00 €
> 
> When you change the country to Canada, it shows 696,72 €
> 
> Not fair...!





cuevobat said:


> Oh well, the Canadians get screwed most of the time, they deserve a break once in awhile.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As do the Europeans and Australians. Most deals are for the American market or do not even ship to Europe, so count yourself lucky you can enjoy most of the deals.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

deleted


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Magister Vigilate said:


> THANKS much to original poster!!! Just opened up the box that came in the mail today:
> 
> View attachment 11780410


Congrats, so you actually got this great deal which I posted a day earlier and they then cancelled on me! o|
I just sent Amazon seller Lux Time a message explaining what happened and how unhappy I am with how they handled this. Let's see if they make good (probably not very likely!) :-(


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

I hate seeing a watch that was obviously bought from this thread, which sold out before I was able to get my hands on one now in the sales corner for $200 more than it was purchased for. End rant.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

bocbass said:


> I hate seeing a watch that was obviously bought from this thread, which sold out before I was able to get my hands on one now in the sales corner for $200 more than it was purchased for. End rant.


That's part of it. Let it go.


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

So...... yay or nay on the glycine sub?


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

bocbass said:


> I hate seeing a watch that was obviously bought from this thread, which sold out before I was able to get my hands on one now in the sales corner for $200 more than it was purchased for. End rant.





Robotaz said:


> That's part of it. Let it go.


You could always send them an offer for 20% less than the sales price with a link back to the deal in question from this thread. Mention that once they bought it, it's really a used watch hence the 20% less than sales price. I've done it. It's worked a few times. Sometimes people buy just to flip and if it sits for awhile they start to panic because they never intended to keep it in the first place.


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

teioh3 said:


> So...... yay or nay on the glycine sub?


It's a 'meh' from me, but others may feel different.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

audio.bill said:


> Congrats, so you actually got this great deal which I posted a day earlier and they then cancelled on me! o|
> I just sent Amazon seller Lux Time a message explaining what happened and how unhappy I am with how they handled this. Let's see if they make good (probably not very likely!) :-(


I received a prompt reply from Lux Time stating that the watch you received could not have been from them, and that they haven't had this model in stock or filled any orders on it since 4/28. So if what they're saying is true, it is possible that the listing you accessed the following day after it had been removed was from a competing seller. In any case they said that they would honor the sale for me if they could still get the watch but that they no longer have access to that model. They sound sincere, but in any case I lost out on this deal which they confirmed I was the first one to have placed an order for. Very disappointing!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

bocbass said:


> I hate seeing a watch that was obviously bought from this thread, which sold out before I was able to get my hands on one now in the sales corner for $200 more than it was purchased for. End rant.


A lot of us have lost a lot of money when letting go of a watch so I don't blame anyone trying to win back some of the losses with a killer deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

thebuzz said:


> I am not trying to beat a dead horse here... but unless the savings over other sellers are huge. Ordering from creation is a total roll of the dice. They are basically an "as is" seller.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure what you mean by "as is" seller. I've bought a Seiko, Hamilton and 2 Orients from Creation all of them arrived bnib. Also their free shipping Singapore to Australia is just 3-5 days. I buy from them with confidence....

Ita


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

fish70 said:


> Well this is a deal for one person
> 
> *Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 AL-525LBBRG4V6 $446.88*
> 
> ...


This is the deal posted by *fish70* on 4/27 from Amazon seller Flying Fashion that worked for me and apparently also Magister Vigilate. I could be wrong but I don't think anyone received this watch from the Lux Time deal that you posted. If they did and you're confirmed to be the first one to order, then yeah, I'd be upset too...



audio.bill said:


> I received a prompt reply from Lux Time stating that the watch you received could not have been from them, and that they haven't had this model in stock or filled any orders on it since 4/28. So if what they're saying is true, it is possible that the listing you accessed the following day after it had been removed was from a competing seller. In any case they said that they would honor the sale for me if they could still get the watch but that they no longer have access to that model. They sound sincere, but in any case I lost out on this deal which they confirmed I was the first one to have placed an order for. Very disappointing!


They had an error and it's disappointing. They do have solid seller feedback on Amazon however so I'd be inclined to believe them. Also very kind of them to offer to honor the deal if they can still source the watch.

I'll pour more salt in the wound later when I post a picture.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

You can't have too many straps laying around, they always come useful. And if you like NATOs, the same holds true.

Need a few cheapies? Here you go:

18 & 20 mm NATO straps for *$.99 shipped* (worldwide)

Yeah, that's less than a buck.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh, and in case you still haven't figured out yet how to use a NATO, these nice folks from China/Hong Kong/Taiwan even have a tutorial:


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> Oh, and in case you still haven't figured out yet how to use a NATO, these nice folks from China/Hong Kong/Taiwan even have a tutorial:


My NATO usage always seems to go like this: NATO > Scissors > Lighter = ZULU


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Good looking Victorinox coming up o Amazon Today's deal. 6:25pm tomorrow. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Jabrnet said:


> I ordered one from there last week ( before I knew that it can be shady..). Hopefully it turns out well for me. I emailed them today about getting a refund for the difference... I could always just return it I guess.. it was a little cheaper than elsewhere.


I've had good luck with Creation Watches, they ship REALLY fast. I have bought about 4 watches and haven't had any issues, but I haven't had to deal with support or returns. I'd order from them again.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

w4tchnut said:


> Good looking Victorinox coming up o Amazon Today's deal. 6:25pm tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EDT


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

teioh3 said:


> So...... yay or nay on the glycine sub?


Well, I've never owned one; I just sent a link to a pretty comprehensive review. Perhaps do a search to find other combat sub owners to help you decide?

As far as I know, that price is one of the lower prices I've seen for the Combat Sub. (One guy claimed he got one for $297, but that was only because he had store credit; someone else posted an evine deal for $352 + shipping if you were a new customer; another claimed to get one for $325 from the now-defunct World of Watches, but posted a sold-out link).

You might be able to negotiate a better price from watchgooroo on ebay (she's been rumored to be the source of the Massdrop/Touch of Modern Glycine sales). And I'm guessing that this $399 deal will surface again. So you _probably _won't lose out too much if you wait.

Again, I've never owned one. Just trying to summarize some of the discussion.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

teioh3 said:


> So...... yay or nay on the glycine sub?


^^ I'm the "one guy". I enjoy my Goldeneye.. it provides a unique color scheme for my collection. It's nice and thin for a diver.
I love my Double Twelve.. one of my keepers. I got a great deal on both, so that has an impact on my feelings towards them.
Lume isn't on Seiko level.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> ^^ I'm the "one guy". I enjoy my Goldeneye.. it provides a unique color scheme for my collection. It's nice and thin for a diver.
> I love my Double Twelve.. one of my keepers. I got a great deal on both, so that has an impact on my feelings towards them.
> Lume isn't on Seiko level.


 My Glycine Incursore is very nice!


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

Ita said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "as is" seller. I've bought a Seiko, Hamilton and 2 Orients from Creation all of them arrived bnib. Also their free shipping Singapore to Australia is just 3-5 days. I buy from them with confidence....
> 
> Ita


I have purchased over 20+ watches from creation last year, not one problem other than guarantee card or manuals missing. Delivery via DHL from Singapore to the UK in less than a week which is brilliant and zero customs charges. After first five orders they send me 10% code off every order. Now I've heard all the bad reputation they have but I can give them 5 stars.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

w4tchnut said:


> Good looking Victorinox coming up o Amazon Today's deal. 6:25pm tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Newegg has it a little cheaper. 
https://m.newegg.com/products/9SIA0391PP1818

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

MstrDabbles said:


> Newegg has it a little cheaper.
> https://m.newegg.com/products/9SIA0391PP1818
> 
> From Rick's LG G6


You must have a crystal ball. The sale price hasn't been revealed yet.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

taike said:


> You must have a crystal ball. The sale price hasn't been revealed yet.


Im seeing $399 on my end. If it goes lower than that, im going to have to buy it. (D'oh, just realized he said 6:30 tomorrow. Smh.)

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

MstrDabbles said:


> Im seeing $399 on my end. If it goes lower than that, im going to have to buy it.
> 
> From Rick's LG G6


We'll see in 24.5hrs


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

taike said:


> We'll see in 24.5hrs


Completely didnt see the tomorrow.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

MstrDabbles said:


> Completely didnt see the tomorrow.
> 
> From Rick's LG G6


Hand wind, just FYI.


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

boze said:


> Hand wind, just FYI.


This version is actually automatic. So wish this and the hand wind version were 43mm.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

boze said:


> Hand wind, just FYI.


Just checked out the dimensions too. 45 wide by 15 tall. I just started a watch diet. Can't cheat.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

taike said:


> We'll see in 24.5hrs


I reckon it'll be in the $329-349 range.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magister Vigilate (Apr 4, 2017)

audio.bill said:


> audio.bill said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats, so you actually got this great deal which I posted a day earlier and they then cancelled on me!
> ...


Sorry for the delayed response. I did get it from Lux Time. Unfortunately, they aren't being truthful with you. Ifind I have timeliness right (you can check my earlier posts), I missed out on both opportunities when sale was mentioned. I then left my browser window tab open at Amazon and figured I would watch if it went back on sale. Sure enough, next morning it did. I grabbed it and it shipped within a couple hours. I then checked tracking a few hours later and it had been picked up. I did not get email saying mistake and was hoping I didn't get chronograph instead. Was surprised I got what I ordered! It was Lux Time as I obviously have records via Amazon and receipt with package. I think I was last to order but first to be shipped. Maybe it was after mine left door they realize their mistake. I'm guessing they don't want to admit it.


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

OUCH!!!


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Magister Vigilate said:


> Sorry for the delayed response. I did get it from Lux Time. Unfortunately, they aren't being truthful with you. Ifind I have timeliness right (you can check my earlier posts), I missed out on both opportunities when sale was mentioned. I then left my browser window tab open at Amazon and figured I would watch if it went back on sale. Sure enough, next morning it did. I grabbed it and it shipped within a couple hours. I then checked tracking a few hours later and it had been picked up. I did not get email saying mistake and was hoping I didn't get chronograph instead. Was surprised I got what I ordered! It was Lux Time as I obviously have records via Amazon and receipt with package. I think I was last to order but first to be shipped. Maybe it was after mine left door they realize their mistake. I'm guessing they don't want to admit it.


Thanks for responding with this confirmation of what actually happened, and congrats again for getting the deal. Since I found it first and my post alerted you to it I think it's only fair that you sell it to me for the same price! :-d At least someone got the deal, I guess I have to keep in mind that there will always be another watch deal coming. Enjoy your new watch while I continue pounding my head against the wall! o|


----------



## Magister Vigilate (Apr 4, 2017)

audio.bill said:


> Magister Vigilate said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the delayed response. I did get it from Lux Time. Unfortunately, they aren't being truthful with you. Ifind I have timeliness right (you can check my earlier posts), I missed out on both opportunities when sale was mentioned. I then left my browser window tab open at Amazon and figured I would watch if it went back on sale. Sure enough, next morning it did. I grabbed it and it shipped within a couple hours. I then checked tracking a few hours later and it had been picked up. I did not get email saying mistake and was hoping I didn't get chronograph instead. Was surprised I got what I ordered! It was Lux Time as I obviously have records via Amazon and receipt with package. I think I was last to order but first to be shipped. Maybe it was after mine left door they realize their mistake. I'm guessing they don't want to admit it.
> ...


To be honest, and I'm not rubbing it in, I'm not "thrilled" with it. I'm not a dive watch guy as I don't like big watches. This is on the big side for me. I was looking to get a blue one as I'm not into red. The Orient Ray II in blue would have been better. I just didn't bite for the Orient because I wanted sapphire crystal when possible. This popped up and I bought the deal more than the watch. I'll let it sit there for awhile in the box and see if it grows on me. I guess it'll have to as I don't want to just flip it. (For red, it is a nice red .....)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*J Springs 200M Quartz Divers* - *42mm $49.95 + $6.44 shipping* _*Only ONE of Each left in stock - Black

______________________________on Steel bracelet __________________________on Rubber strap

*_








_*______Blue on steel bracelet - One in stock ___________________White on bracelet - ONE in stock*_


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> You can't have too many straps laying around, they always come useful. And if you like NATOs, the same holds true.
> 
> Need a few cheapies? Here you go:
> 
> ...


Just ordered 10 of these. Expectations are low, but for $9.65 figured it was worth the risk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*J Springs "Roulette"*_ quartz 100M WR chronograph *$39.95 + $6.44* shipping _*ONE left in stock*_










_*J Springs BBJ015 *_Sapphire Quartz Watch Rose Gold-tone/White - *$50.00 + $4.99* shipping  *SOLD OUT*


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

HoustonReal

Awesome J. Springs Finds - you pull these deals out of thin air.......
I am hoping to put enough money together to grab a blue one when I get home from work, in an hour.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

When's the next C. Ward sale? Because I need to get one of these.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhs1210 (Apr 29, 2013)

RyanPatrick said:


> When's the next C. Ward sale? Because I need to get one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Certified Watch Store is having a 20% off Frederique Constant sale. Coupon code 'FCSAVE20'

It's already kind of picked over, with a lot of models out of stock, but a few decent watches still to be had at quite good prices.

Classics Automatic GMT FC350S5B6, coupon takes it to $720.79; Dollar Dig rebate takes it to $681.15. No one else comes close.









Healey Automatic FC303WGH5B6, $523.99 with coupon; $495.17 with rebate.









Etc.

Beating other sellers by $100, $200 or even more, especially when you add in that rebate.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...constant/gender-men_s/movement-automatic.html


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

bocbass said:


> I hate seeing a watch that was obviously bought from this thread, which sold out before I was able to get my hands on one now in the sales corner for $200 more than it was purchased for. End rant.


I feel your pain, but as someone who is doing this currently (I'm expecting the verbal crucifiction from you guys, sorry not sorry) sometimes it's not intended. I bought a Spinnaker Cahill (the gold version that ran out first) that I had every intention to wear, but ended up getting a Helm Vanuatu in the meantime. I have no use for two chunky divers, especially when one is an actual tool watch while the other pretends to be suave but is "yuuuge". I want to get a "forever watch" for graduation which I wouldn't be able to unless I made somewhat of a profit on this. Perks of capitalism, I guess. I fully expect it to bite me in the ass sooner or later.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

So that I don't seem like I'm rubbing salt in an open wound without giving anything positive, Unimatic just opened preorders again. http://www.unimaticwatches.com/

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

cuevobat said:


> I bought the Gray one. Not my first Russian; but, my first Amphibian. Looking forward to checking it out.


It took awhile, but I got it. It looks pretty nice, doesn't it?









I like how the sub second dial is at 10 o'clock, kind of unusual. Oh, and its very shinny.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

HoustonReal I need some amazing Hamilton sales! Lol
But for real man, you are awesome and a great contribution to all of these threads and Watchuseek. From one IWS to another, thank you! Keep on doing what you're doing! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Gemnation Deal of the Day:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Guanqin GQ13007 - ON SALE $15.23 Six Color Choices*
40mm Stainless Steel case, Sapphire crystal, 100M WR, Miyota quartz, small second, genuine leather band


----------



## Chewbycca (Sep 11, 2013)

jhs1210 said:


> Me too!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure when the next Christopher Ward sale is, but Sofreto posted some vouchers about a week ago if you can't wait...

Use code *65SUN17 for savings of $65 off purchases of $375 or more, or code 125SUN17 for $125 off purchases of $625 or more. Just enter the code in the 'promotional code' box at checkout.

*


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

REDHELLOMOTO said:


> I have purchased over 20+ watches from creation last year, not one problem other than guarantee card or manuals missing. Delivery via DHL from Singapore to the UK in less than a week which is brilliant and zero customs charges. After first five orders they send me 10% code off every order. Now I've heard all the bad reputation they have but I can give them 5 stars.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Zero custom charge
Wow...I'm in the UK and seem to get stung every time

Latest is £30 for an Orient bambino

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

mr mash said:


> Zero custom charge
> Wow...I'm in the UK and seem to get stung every time
> 
> Latest is £30 for an Orient bambino
> ...


God Bless HM Customs... Here in the Antipodes, tax free under a Grand!

Ita


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

I was surprised too, they had a shipment of sicura divers in three colors so i bought a batch to sell on. Got me my Sinn ezm 7 in the end.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

MstrDabbles said:


> Just checked out the dimensions too. 45 wide by 15 tall. I just started a watch diet. Can't cheat.
> 
> From Rick's LG G6


Yikes that's a chunk of watch but so nice...to big for me


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Certified Watch Store is having a 20% off Frederique Constant sale. Coupon code 'FCSAVE20'
> 
> It's already kind of picked over, with a lot of models out of stock, but a few decent watches still to be had at quite good prices.
> 
> Classics Automatic GMT FC350S5B6, coupon takes it to $720.79; Dollar Dig rebate takes it to $681.15. No one else comes close.


ToM has the same watch except with a bracelet for $629. It was $599 a couple of days ago. They also had the black dial model for $499.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...rique-constant-slimline-automatic-fc-350s5b6b


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks Houston,

I just bought the blue JSprings diver, I was searching for this one for a few months. I was pretty sure it was discontinued, this is probably NOS. 

Cheers,

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Some under $10 Casio deals from Amazon.

Casio Men's W800H-1AV Classic Sport Watch with Black Band with 10 year battery for $9.91 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001AWZDA4/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER








Casio Men's A158WA-1DF Stainless Steel Digital Watch $9.71 https://www.amazon.com/Casio-A158WA...rd_wg=UdqXQ&psc=1&refRID=63HTGXD1QJ5GB4JGZVF6








Casio F91W Digital Sports Watch $7.23 (as an add-on) https://www.amazon.com/Casio-F91W-1...rd_wg=UdqXQ&psc=1&refRID=63HTGXD1QJ5GB4JGZVF6
















Or the Casio F91W Digital Sports Watch on its own for $9.99 https://www.amazon.com/CASIO-F91W-1...rd_wg=UdqXQ&psc=1&refRID=63HTGXD1QJ5GB4JGZVF6


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Just got an email from eBay in my message box that you get 10% ebay bucks back on purchases over $50 from today until 5-12 at 11:59 pm PT. That's a pretty good push if you are on the fence about a purchase. It's an invited sale so if you didn't get the message you can't participate. There isn't a code it's for invited members


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Seems like Invicta may have been listening to some of the complaints about their overly optimistic retail prices. This one has a retail price of $209.

Www.invictastores.com









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Those J Springs divers are pretty good for the price, I had a blue one that I sold and now have an orange and the thing is very robust.


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

RyanPatrick said:


> When's the next C. Ward sale? Because I need to get one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going back and forth on CWards - really like the diver but maybe a little more smitten with the C65 -









I'm sure that the crowd-sourced answer in this forum would be to buy both, but the wallet can't handle that for a bit.


----------



## icouch (Jul 9, 2015)

Spinnaker is doing a Mother's Day sale with 50% off select models. Code is MOM50.

https://www.spinnaker-watches.com/collections/mothers-day-special

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> ToM has the same watch except with a bracelet for $629. It was $599 a couple of days ago. They also had the black dial model for $499.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...rique-constant-slimline-automatic-fc-350s5b6b


Oops. I've got to remember to check ToM.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

RyanPatrick said:


> When's the next C. Ward sale? Because I need to get one of these.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They usually have one around Father's Day. No guarantee that their newer models will be on sale, though. (It's usually older models and "nearly new" stuff.)



Chewbycca said:


> Not sure when the next Christopher Ward sale is, but Sofreto posted some vouchers about a week ago if you can't wait...
> 
> Use code *65SUN17 for savings of $65 off purchases of $375 or more, or code 125SUN17 for $125 off purchases of $625 or more. Just enter the code in the 'promotional code' box at checkout.
> 
> *


This may be your best bet if you don't want to wait.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer Chrono Quartz

$239 w/ code "DNKHAKI239".

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76512755 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Remember to check the other country sites as well

UK site:

Spend £300+ --> £50 off: 50SUN17
Spend £500+ --> £100 off: 100SUN17
Spend £750+ --> £150 off: 150SUN17

US site: https://www.christopherward.com/

Spend $375+ --> $65 off: 65SUN17
Spend $625+ --> $125 off: 125SUN17

EUROPE site: https://www.christopherward.eu

Spend euro 350+ --> euro 60 off: 60SUN17
Spend euro 600+ --> euro 120 off: 120SUN17

Canadian site: https://ca.christopherward.com/

85SUN17 for $85 off
170SUN17 for $170 off

Valid until 30/06/17
Use codes in the Promo Code field (not the Add Voucher field)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Bulova Accutron Men's 63B172 Accu Swiss Calibrator Automatic

*$245

Bulova Accutron Men's 63B172 Accu Swiss Calibrator Automatic Dress Watch | eBay


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

* Hamilton American Classic Railroad Petite Second $598* via coupon code "*DMPETITE598".

**Hamilton American Classic H40615135 Men's Watch , watches
**






*


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

If you have a Kohl's card, they're offering 30% off with code MOM30. A couple of G-Shock Atomics that aren't absurdly huge:

GWM850-7CR $72 before tax :










Trusty GWM-5610 $88.20 before tax:


----------



## Whatshapanin (Apr 9, 2017)

Motorsport Week continues at Christopher Ward with a generous 15% off* all Motorsport Watches ? just enter code MSPORT15 in the ?promo code? box at checkout to apply the saving. Ends midnight, Monday 15th.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

When you copy from another forum, it would be nice to link back to the source: Christopher Ward Forum â€¢ View topic - Summer promo codes - ends June 30



valuewatchguy said:


> Remember to check the other country sites as well
> 
> UK site:
> 
> ...


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> They usually have one around Father's Day. No guarantee that their newer models will be on sale, though. (It's usually older models and "nearly new" stuff.)
> 
> This may be your best bet if you don't want to wait.


I just bought two vintage chronograph and am getting a higher end piece to mark my 40th later this year so I'm going to hold off. It is tempting though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nordwulf said:


> When you copy from another forum, it would be nice to link back to the source: Christopher Ward Forum • View topic - Summer promo codes - ends June 30


It was 3 different posts, and nothing seemed to be of a proprietary nature.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> *Guanqin GQ13007 - ON SALE $15.23 Six Color Choices*
> 40mm Stainless Steel case, Sapphire crystal, 100M WR, Miyota quartz, small second, genuine leather band


Amazed how low it can go. Sapphire, Miyota, 15 bucks, wow. Set the bar high for affordable.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)

Okay friends, I've been avoiding this place lately, trying to stay out of trouble.
But $1799 for an Oris big crown chrono seems like a really good deal.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...is-big-crown-propilot-automatic-77476994134mb

Thoughts?


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

nordwulf said:


> When you copy from another forum, it would be nice to link back to the source: Christopher Ward Forum • View topic - Summer promo codes - ends June 30


:roll:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> *Guanqin GQ13007 - ON SALE $15.23 Six Color Choices*
> 40mm Stainless Steel case, Sapphire crystal, 100M WR, Miyota quartz, small second, genuine leather band


Any experience with the brand? Shipping costs included?

I think i want to try one just to see how much $15 can buy.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Any experience with the brand? Shipping costs included?
> 
> I think i want to try one just to see how much $15 can buy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I have an automatic Guanqin, and it's very well made. Shipping is included.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/guanqin-gj16033-classic-style-incredible-value-4311786.html


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

NJrider said:


> Okay friends, I've been avoiding this place lately, trying to stay out of trouble.
> But $1799 for an Oris big crown chrono seems like a really good deal.
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...is-big-crown-propilot-automatic-77476994134mb
> 
> Thoughts?


Nice deal on a sharp chrono, but I'm still very reluctant to order watches from TOM with their final sale/no return policy. I understand them not wanting to accept returns if someone just decides they don't like it or that they changed their mind, but what happens if you receive a watch with a cosmetic defect (scratched) or a functional issue? I'd be curious of any experience with TOM in such cases, and TIA!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

audio.bill said:


> Nice deal on a sharp chrono, but I'm still very reluctant to order watches from TOM with their final sale/no return policy. I understand them not wanting to accept returns if someone just decides they don't like it or that they changed their mind, but what happens if you receive a watch with a cosmetic defect (scratched) or a functional issue? I'd be curious of any experience with TOM in such cases, and TIA!


You have to use the warranty. I don't buy watches from there unless I know who the seller is, which can be difficult.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

audio.bill said:


> Nice deal on a sharp chrono, but I'm still very reluctant to order watches from TOM with their final sale/no return policy. I understand them not wanting to accept returns if someone just decides they don't like it or that they changed their mind, but what happens if you receive a watch with a cosmetic defect (scratched) or a functional issue? I'd be curious of any experience with TOM in such cases, and TIA!


ToM's customer service is fantastic. I have purchased "final sale" items with defects and was able to return them. They even offered credit on a pre-owned watch with wear on the bracelet without me asking.


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

cuevobat said:


> It took awhile, but I got it. It looks pretty nice, doesn't it?
> 
> View attachment 11785386
> 
> ...


That is a REALLY nice looking watch - all the hands are awesome on that.


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

Not as good a deal as before it sold out at Jomashop, but this Ferragamo with an ETA 2824-2 and a distinctive case can be had for $469 fulfilled by Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/Salvatore-Ferragamo-FQ1010013-Stainless-Self-Winding/dp/B00CPKIRMQ/


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Jammy said:


> Not as good a deal as before it sold out at Jomashop, but this Ferragamo with an ETA 2824-2 and a distinctive case can be had for $469 fulfilled by Amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/Salvatore-Ferragamo-FQ1010013-Stainless-Self-Winding/dp/B00CPKIRMQ/


One would imagine, with the Ferragamo name, that it would be on a pretty nice strap as well.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> I have an automatic Guanqin, and it's very well made. Shipping is included.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/guanqin-gj16033-classic-style-incredible-value-4311786.html


I just have to ask, how well made can a $15 watch be? I just can't wrap my had around a $15 watch being well made......


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

w4tchnut said:


> I reckon it'll be in the $329-349 range.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$310
Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241378 AirBoss Automatic Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002IOTCBE/


----------



## Finchman (Apr 15, 2017)

I've been looking at this Hamilton and this is the cheapest price I found, $477 US dollars. That's like $645 in Csnadian. 
Im in Canada and there is a fellow selling a slightly enjoyed one for $650 Canadian. We went back and forth and I can get it for $400 Canadian That's $292.00 US. Should I jump at it?


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

taike said:


> $310
> Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241378 AirBoss Automatic Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002IOTCBE/


Damn, good deal. 
In the cart, pull the trigger ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

w4tchnut said:


> Damn, good deal.
> In the cart, pull the trigger ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Free returns. Do it.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

A double whammy from the mailman today! The Magrette Moana Pacific Steel arrived from New Zealand along with the Alpina Seastrong deal from Lux Time/Amazon. Quite impressed with both in initial inspection. I'm also happy to report that the Amazon cash back is already showing as "pending" in my BeFrugal account.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Finchman said:


> I've been looking at this Hamilton and this is the cheapest price I found, $477 US dollars. That's like $645 in Csnadian.
> Im in Canada and there is a fellow selling a slightly enjoyed one for $650 Canadian. We went back and forth and I can get it for $400 Canadian That's $292.00 US. Should I jump at it?


I sold a Khaki Aviation (silver, 42mm, on bracelet), last year, for $250 last year. And I have occasionally seen Khaki aviations sold by the grey market sellers, new, for less than $340 (even as low as $320). I bought mine from the now-defunct Watchery for $280. 
But I haven't seen such deals recently. 
And I wanted to get my watch sold quickly, so I may have sold it for below market. And I don't live in Canada. So those are all considerations to help you determine whether $292 US is a good deal or not.

(I do think it's worth $300... there are lots of nice touches that make it punch above its weight class. It wasn't getting wrist time for me, so I flipped it.)
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hamilton-khaki-aviation-first-thoughts-review-2986338.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Jammy said:


> Not as good a deal as before it sold out at Jomashop, but this Ferragamo with an ETA 2824-2 and a distinctive case can be had for $469 fulfilled by Amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/Salvatore-Ferragamo-FQ1010013-Stainless-Self-Winding/dp/B00CPKIRMQ/
> View attachment 11793098


There is also this version with a bracelet for $499 new or $401 from Amazon Warehouse.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...fl_title_10?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> A double whammy from the mailman today! The Magrette Moana Pacific Steel arrived from New Zealand along with the Alpina Seastrong deal from Lux Time/Amazon. Quite impressed with both in initial inspection. I'm also happy to report that the Amazon cash back is already showing as "pending" in my BeFrugal account.


Seeing this picture is effectively rubbing salt in my wounds, with this being the second confirmed buyer who actually got the deal I shared on the Alpina diver after I was first to order while mine was cancelled. Not at all pleased with the seller and I have contacted them about it, but hope that you enjoy both of your new watches!


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I started on this thread wanting a Hamilton real bad. Now I see soooooo many other watches at a better price for content that I really do not lust for the Khaki field like I did. Ask yourself, Do you want this watch for the name? Or what runs this puppy? Because for the price you could get an excellent micro with coin to spare for straps. If you really HAVE to have a this Hamlton, then is their really a price tag for that?

Sorry all I got for ya brother.



Finchman said:


> I've been looking at this Hamilton and this is the cheapest price I found, $477 US dollars. That's like $645 in Csnadian.
> Im in Canada and there is a fellow selling a slightly enjoyed one for $650 Canadian. We went back and forth and I can get it for $400 Canadian That's $292.00 US. Should I jump at it?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

bjjkk said:


> I just have to ask, how well made can a $15 watch be? I just can't wrap my had around a $15 watch being well made......


Lunch for 2 at McDonalds will cost you $15, for the specs it worth a roll of the dice just to find out. I have pledged not to buy another watch or strap until I get the Sinn I've been stalking bought or I would find out for myself. You can always give it away if you hate it and not be out much. I would, at this point, trust Houston Real's experience over my own regarding this brand.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

audio.bill said:


> Seeing this picture is effectively rubbing salt in my wounds, with this being the second confirmed buyer who actually got the deal I shared on the Alpina diver after I was first to order while mine was cancelled. Not at all pleased with the seller and I have contacted them about it, but hope that you enjoy both of your new watches!


Apologies, that wasn't my intent. And while I too would certainly be displeased if a seller wasn't truthful with me (I believe it was you who mentioned earlier that they told you they last stocked this model sometime prior to the Amazon sale, which obviously isn't the case), I don't think you can necessarily put ALL the blame on LuxTime. When dealing with Amazon and Marketplace sellers, you're adding additional layers of complexity and more moving pieces. Who's to say in what priority Amazon actually "transmits" (for lack of a better word) it's orders to the individual seller? Not making excuses for anyone, as I've fallen victim in the past to what you're currently experiencing; rather, I'm just trying to look at the scenario from all angles. And as we all know...there's ALWAYS another deal somewhere 'round the corner....


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Apologies, that wasn't my intent. And while I too would certainly be displeased if a seller wasn't truthful with me (I believe it was you who mentioned earlier that they told you they last stocked this model sometime prior to the Amazon sale, which obviously isn't the case), I don't think you can necessarily put ALL the blame on LuxTime. When dealing with Amazon and Marketplace sellers, you're adding additional layers of complexity and more moving pieces. Who's to say in what priority Amazon actually "transmits" (for lack of a better word) it's orders to the individual seller? Not making excuses for anyone, as I've fallen victim in the past to what you're currently experiencing; rather, I'm just trying to look at the scenario from all angles. And as we all know...there's ALWAYS another deal somewhere 'round the corner....


You certainly don't have anything to apologize for! I appreciate your perspective regarding Amazon sellers, but in this case Lux Time has already confirmed that I was the first order they received on this listing at the special price, and then further claim that they haven't had any stock or shipped any of this model since 4/28 which is now clearly untrue. I know there's always another watch deal coming, but this exact model is one I've been actively looking for which makes the cancellation harder to deal with than if it was just another model I didn't really care about. Anyway a buddy also just received his Magrette MPP Steel today and he's thrilled with it, his first of the brand.


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

w4tchnut said:


> I reckon it'll be in the $329-349 range.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Close $309
https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-S..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=K2TV308P8E3ZB64Y8FNF


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Hope they look after you in the end, sounds like Lux is really trying to give you the short end of the stick. Have yo contacted Amazon themselves and told them how others are receiving it? Customer service is very important to Amazon.



audio.bill said:


> You certainly don't have anything to apologize for! I appreciate your perspective regarding Amazon sellers, but in this case Lux Time has already confirmed that I was the first order they received on this listing at the special price, and then further claim that they haven't had any stock or shipped any of this model since 4/28 which is now clearly untrue. I know there's always another watch deal coming, but this exact model is one I've been actively looking for which makes the cancellation harder to deal with than if it was just another model I didn't really care about. Anyway a buddy also just received his Magrette MPP Steel today and he's thrilled with it, his first of the brand.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Hope they look after you in the end, sounds like Lux is really trying to give you the short end of the stick. Have yo contacted Amazon themselves and told them how others are receiving it? Customer service is very important to Amazon.


That's a great idea, I haven't contacted Amazon about this situation since I thought they would just tell me to work with the third party seller. Maybe I'll give that a shot as well, thanks for suggesting it!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Finchman said:


> I've been looking at this Hamilton and this is the cheapest price I found, $477 US dollars. That's like $645 in Csnadian.
> Im in Canada and there is a fellow selling a slightly enjoyed one for $650 Canadian. We went back and forth and I can get it for $400 Canadian That's $292.00 US. Should I jump at it?


The 38mm version sells on gray market at around $300 on bracelet periodically. I think that version does as well. I don't think the resale value is very high. Someone said $250 and that seems right.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Finchman said:


> I've been looking at this Hamilton and this is the cheapest price I found, $477 US dollars. That's like $645 in Csnadian.
> Im in Canada and there is a fellow selling a slightly enjoyed one for $650 Canadian. We went back and forth and I can get it for $400 Canadian That's $292.00 US. Should I jump at it?


I've got the champagne dial, 38mm version and love it. Super clean dial, glad I got the smaller version cause it fits with the style. That's a good price, if you get lucky you might score the bracelet version at that price but I think it's discontinued. If it is and you want it then best jump unless you want to shop hard for it later.....

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

By the way, what other thread at wus can serve as a distraction from head up?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

audio.bill said:


> That's a great idea, I haven't contacted Amazon about this situation since I thought they would just tell me to work with the third party seller. Maybe I'll give that a shot as well, thanks for suggesting it!


Was it sold/shipped by Lux or just sold by them and shipped by Amazon? Are you a Prime member? I wonder if shipped by Amazon if they would give preference to a Prime member if oversold on stock.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

impetusera said:


> Was it sold/shipped by Lux or just sold by them and shipped by Amazon? Are you a Prime member? I wonder if shipped by Amazon if they would give preference to a Prime member if oversold on stock.


I can't recall if it was shipped by Amazon or not, but I'm not a Prime member. I contacted Amazon about it via email and am awaiting their reply but I figure I've got nothing more to lose at this point. Knowing how they usually handle customer service issues they'll probably just give me a $10 coupon towards a future purchase...


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

juderiverman said:


> By the way, what other thread at wus can serve as a distraction from head up?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=3898418&share_type=t


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Finchman said:


> I've been looking at this Hamilton and this is the cheapest price I found, $477 US dollars. That's like $645 in Csnadian.
> Im in Canada and there is a fellow selling a slightly enjoyed one for $650 Canadian. We went back and forth and I can get it for $400 Canadian That's $292.00 US. Should I jump at it?


I owned one. That's a reasonable price if it were new in box. Resale is not good on those so I'd think $250 or less in very good used condition is where it should be. It's a nice well built watch. Date window is no frills and feels like an afterthought on it. If you can find a Victorinox 241507 or 241508 at similar pricing I find it to be a more appealing watch.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

audio.bill said:


> I can't recall if it was shipped by Amazon or not, but I'm not a Prime member. I contacted Amazon about it via email and am awaiting their reply but I figure I've got nothing more to lose at this point. Knowing how they usually handle customer service issues they'll probably just give me a $10 coupon towards a future purchase...


Amazon just replied to my email, stating that the watch was no longer available from their supplier and that's why it was cancelled. Apologized for the inconvenience and nothing else, pretty poor response and lack of any real customer service. No explanation was given for why when I was confirmed to have placed my order first mine was cancelled while some others ordering later had theirs delivered.


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

audio.bill said:


> I can't recall if it was shipped by Amazon or not, but I'm not a Prime member. I contacted Amazon about it via email and am awaiting their reply but I figure I've got nothing more to lose at this point. Knowing how they usually handle customer service issues they'll probably just give me a $10 coupon towards a future purchase...


I don't think it has anything to do with being a prime member... I am one and my order was cancelled as well :/


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Disappointing!



audio.bill said:


> Amazon just replied to my email, stating that the watch was no longer available from their supplier and that's why it was cancelled. Apologized for the inconvenience and nothing else, pretty poor response and lack of any real customer service. No explanation was given for why when I was confirmed to have placed my order first mine was cancelled while some others ordering later had theirs delivered.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bjjkk said:


> I just have to ask, how well made can a $15 watch be? I just can't wrap my had around a $15 watch being well made......


The Guanqin GJ16033 I have is an automatic, on a bracelet, that runs $55 - $65. The $15 GQ13007 is quartz, on leather, and Gearbest already beat Ali Express on price before they put them on sale.

These aren't going to become family heirlooms , but they are an order of magnitude better than a Curren, Yazole or SKMEI.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice looking automatic Seiko 5 for $130: http://www.jomadeals.com









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr2manycars (Sep 10, 2016)

Just picked up a helgray silverstone, they are running a sale for a few more days. Regularly 299, now 249, then signed up for thier email list and got another 20 off, so 229 shipped for the watch with a leather deployant strap, and a bracelet.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> This is the deal posted by *fish70* on 4/27 from Amazon seller Flying Fashion that worked for me and apparently also Magister Vigilate. I could be wrong but I don't think anyone received this watch from the Lux Time deal that you posted. If they did and you're confirmed to be the first one to order, then yeah, I'd be upset too...
> 
> They had an error and it's disappointing. They do have solid seller feedback on Amazon however so I'd be inclined to believe them. Also very kind of them to offer to honor the deal if they can still source the watch.
> 
> I'll pour more salt in the wound later when I post a picture.


Yeah I also got the mistake email from lux time however I had also purchased the seastrong from flying fashion a week before in order to avoid not getting the watch due to stock issues (which ended up happening and my planning worked out).

Lux time is a great seller I've never had problems and I've bought a few Alpinas from them in the past.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

audio.bill said:


> Amazon just replied to my email, stating that the watch was no longer available from their supplier and that's why it was cancelled. Apologized for the inconvenience and nothing else, pretty poor response and lack of any real customer service. No explanation was given for why when I was confirmed to have placed my order first mine was cancelled while some others ordering later had theirs delivered.


You'll usually get no more out of customer service than you put in. 30 second email = 30 second reply.

Call them and they'll probably tell you much of the same. Explain what happened, ask for a supervisor & you may have a different result.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Burei S-15001M*_ - *$42.85* _*In Stock - 58% OFF **($78.91 on Ali Express - $88.63 Sale Price on other versions GB)*_
 41mm x 10mm SS case, Automatic (Sea-Gull), Sapphire, 100M WR - Misspelled "*Autoumatic*" on subdial

*WUS Review: https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/bur...m-vintage-style-sapphire-crystal-4039194.html
*


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Not a deal...
Hello guys, newbie on WUS, I am watching this thread for a while now, and needless to say, it hurt my wallet in more ways than you imagine.
My eyes caught another watch, a new wound to my wallet seems that may be inflicted, so, I'll appreciate any discount or promo code for amazon main site (.com).
I live in Europe, so the shipping and taxes are killing most of the deals, that's why I need to discount the price as much as possible.
As for an example, for 2 skymall boxes (large) the total amount to my doorstep was 107$ (shipping and taxes included), so almost double the price. But, still was a good deal nonetheless.

Any help will be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Manoj83 said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with being a prime member... I am one and my order was cancelled as well :/


It may, something makes a difference. If audio.bill was the first to place an order and got cancelled then they don't handle oversold based on first come first served. It could be a combo of prime membership, duration of account, which accounts generate the most profit, shipping distance/cost. In my experience Amazon support is better at throwing a bone if the item is sold by them.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Aeryn said:


> Not a deal...
> it hurt my wallet in more ways than you imagine.


Trust us, we _can_ imagine.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Burei S-15001M*_ - *$42.85* _*In Stock - 58% OFF **($78.91 on Ali Express - $88.63 Sale Price on other versions GB)*_
> 41mm x 10mm SS case, Automatic (Sea-Gull), Sapphire, 100M WR - Mispelled "*Autoumatic*" on subdial
> 
> *WUS Review: https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/bur...m-vintage-style-sapphire-crystal-4039194.html
> *


Clearly swiss made printed in dial. While Japan movement on the back.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

thedius said:


> Trust us, we _can_ imagine.


Let me put it another way... 
I started following this thread in march 2017. By then I had 1 watch. And that was all.
Today I own 20 watches, 2 large skymall boxes, and a 8+8 watchwinder. Not to mention the 10+ straps I bought. All of this in less that 3 months.
Imagine THAT


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Aeryn said:


> Let me put it another way...
> I started following this thread in march 2017. By then I had 1 watch. And that was all.
> Today I own 20 watches, 2 large skymall boxes, and a 8+8 watchwinder. Not to mention the 10+ straps I bought. All of this in less that 3 months.
> Imagine THAT


Welcome to this very very odd place... (state of mind)

Ita


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

juderiverman said:


> Clearly swiss made printed in dial. While Japan movement on the back.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Man, that sucker is beautiful, and I LOVE small seconds and am in need of a dress watch. However I can't get over all that mess of spelling and false claims!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Aeryn said:


> Today I own 20 watches, 2 large skymall boxes...


So, you're 28 watches short. 

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on having the foresight to buy those large boxes first. Most of us start off in denial. I just knew a 10 watch box was all I would ever need. Now that one and the next one (15 watches) are full - plus two in the winder.

Oh yeah, only a two-watch winder - another mistake!


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

juderiverman said:


> Clearly swiss made printed in dial. While Japan movement on the back.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Dual citizenship watch...


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I would like to know more about this winder!!! Facking walking around my bedroom swinging both arms with hands full of watches is starting to feel silly.



Aeryn said:


> Let me put it another way...
> I started following this thread in march 2017. By then I had 1 watch. And that was all.
> Today I own 20 watches, 2 large skymall boxes, and a 8+8 watchwinder. Not to mention the 10+ straps I bought. All of this in less that 3 months.
> Imagine THAT


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I would like to know more about this winder!!! Facking walking around my bedroom swinging both arms with hands full of watches is starting to feel silly.


This made me laugh out loud. Good work.


----------



## Robin80 (Mar 18, 2016)

juderiverman said:


> Clearly swiss made printed in dial. While Japan movement on the back.


It claims to be an "autoumatic" too so I'd take it all with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I would like to know more about this winder!!! Facking walking around my bedroom swinging both arms with hands full of watches is starting to feel silly.


I won an auction on ebay de 
The seller is uhrenversand24*
*I cannot post links or pictures yet, so you have to find the seller yourself. He has regular auctions for used showcase winders, for 2 to 30 watches, starting at 1 EUR. 
The winder was in Germany so, no taxes.
It works perfectly, I cannot hear it from across the room at night. It is half full at the moment (2 winders and a drawer). 
The cool thing is, the winder has the same color as the skymall boxes, inside and out, so they look like a set. 
The not so cool thing - I have to buy some custom made furniture to place them all together. The winder is even bigger than one box.

@Barry S - yes I am, but at this rate...I am with the finger on the trigger for another watch, I am just waiting for a discount or promo code for amazon to pull it. Anything will do.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Lol, can you guys see the pictures?
I can see them in the post above. Something went wrong and they allowed me to post pictures?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Aeryn said:


> I won an auction on ebay de
> The seller is uhrenversand24I cannot post links or pictures yet, so you have to find the seller yourself. He has regular auctions for used showcase winders, for 2 to 30 watches, starting at 1 EUR.
> The winder was in Germany so, no taxes.
> It works perfectly, I cannot hear it from across the room at night. It is half full at the moment (2 winders and a drawer).
> ...


Very nice looking. Be careful putting two watches next to each other. If they aren't held in tightly, they will bang into each other all night.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Aeryn said:


> Something went wrong and they allowed me to post pictures?


After posting what you've bought since March, the Mods probably felt that you've earned it


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

Finchman said:


> I've been looking at this Hamilton and this is the cheapest price I found, $477 US dollars. That's like $645 in Csnadian.
> Im in Canada and there is a fellow selling a slightly enjoyed one for $650 Canadian. We went back and forth and I can get it for $400 Canadian That's $292.00 US. Should I jump at it?


I can't speak to the used pricing, but I paid ~$340 USD for a new one about a month ago. I quite like it with the clean, legible and understated look. The 20mm lug width strikes me as a little skinny, but other than that minor niggle, I can't complain.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Very nice looking. Be careful putting two watches next to each other. If they aren't held in tightly, they will bang into each other all night.


9 months later you'll have a new watch!


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

cuica said:


> 9 months later you'll have a new watch!


I laughed more than I should've

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedSeeker001 (Apr 12, 2016)

Is this a good price for the Glycine Combat Sub? Or is Watchgooroo better? https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycin...ium=affiliate&utm_source=impactradius&irgwc=1


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Since we're talking watch winders etc HAVE I GOT A DEAL FOR YOU.

I don't know how I ever ended up in the watches section of fleabay but I saw this. (Seller's name removed to protect the guilty)









Sometimes I just cant help myself but I had to contact the seller and ask him how the winder worked.

His response... IT'S JUST A BOX!


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Well obviously you put the whole box on a massive watch winder...





1afc said:


> Since we're talking watch winders etc HAVE I GOT A DEAL FOR YOU.
> 
> I don't know how I ever ended up in the watches section of fleabay but I saw this. (Seller's name removed to protect the guilty)
> 
> ...


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

nyonya said:


> Well obviously you put the whole box on a massive watch winder...


Smart!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Very nice looking. Be careful putting two watches next to each other. If they aren't held in tightly, they will bang into each other all night.


No problemo...I have 2 Aragon watches, 50mm diameter and they don't touch.

On topic: Massdrop has Seiko 5 Sports SNZG automatic 105$, with estimated ship date June 2.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Certified-watch-store on the bay has the Alpina AL525VG4E6 (new with tags and free shipping) for $479.99. I believe the bay currently has 10% cashback (check your email) for min. $50 purchase and don't forget befrugal 1.2% cashback. More than 10 available. It costs $900-$1100 on the intrawebz...
Pics from the web.















Pretty good looking combo - grey dial with rose gold indices and hands...thoughts?
Cheers.


----------



## northraleigh24 (Jan 5, 2015)

daschlag said:


> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=3898418&share_type=t


Thanks for that link. I just killed an hour.


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Not sure which made me laugh more, that one, or the one with the guy who came to this forum in March with one watch and now has 15.


justin86 said:


> This made me laugh out loud. Good work.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

15?

Got off lucky I'd say...



Bedrock said:


> Not sure which made me laugh more, that one, or the one with the guy who came to this forum in March with one watch and now has 15.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

nyonya said:


> Well obviously you put the whole box on a massive watch winder...


No! You put the box in the dryer...


----------



## SpeedSeeker001 (Apr 12, 2016)

Grinny456 said:


> No! You put the box in the dryer...


Could do this with G-shocks, but they don't need winding..


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Bedrock said:


> Not sure which made me laugh more, that one, or the one with the guy who came to this forum in March with one watch and now has 15.


Unless they're <$100 watches, that's very concerning.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

Corum Bubble.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

juderiverman said:


> Clearly swiss made printed in dial. While Japan movement on the back.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


According to Mike_1's review, "Swiss Made" is no longer on the dial.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> According to Mike_1's review, "Swiss Made" is no longer on the dial.


So they fixed that without bothering about "automautic" or whatever absurdity? Lol.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation X-Wind - H77676733

$699 w/ code "DMXWIND699"*.*

Hamilton H77676733 , watches


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Amuthini said:


> Corum Bubble.


Is he related to this guy










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

Grinny456 said:


> No! You put the box in the dryer...


You could always try the washer if they're all divers

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

If ya have a little one, can always tell him/her to hold the watch box and be very still. Most kids would hear that as run like a bat outta hell. Maybe even kid the lil one's a fin each other day....a Chore!!! get em winding them watches..



REDHELLOMOTO said:


> You could always try the washer if they're all divers
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chirv said:


> So they fixed that without bothering about "automautic" or whatever absurdity? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yup! They did away with "Swiss Made", but left "Japan Movt" when it's a highly regarded Chinese Sea-Gull ST17, and "Autoumatic".


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> You'll usually get no more out of customer service than you put in. 30 second email = 30 second reply.
> 
> Call them and they'll probably tell you much of the same. Explain what happened, ask for a supervisor & you may have a different result.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Might be a practical reason like they filled that part of the tampo so it won't take ink but it was too much expense to do a full re-engraving. Or, it could be they can't spell. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I would like to know more about this winder!!! Facking walking around my bedroom swinging both arms with hands full of watches is starting to feel silly.


Two watches is normal around here. Now if you were wearing three watches, yeah, that'd be weird.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation X-Wind - H77676733
> 
> $699 w/ code "DMXWIND699"*.*
> 
> ...


You're killing me!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

tissotguy said:


> Certified-watch-store on the bay has the Alpina AL525VG4E6 (new with tags and free shipping) for $479.99. I believe the bay currently has 10% cashback (check your email) for min. $50 purchase and don't forget befrugal 1.2% cashback. More than 10 available. It costs $900-$1100 on the intrawebz...
> Pics from the web.
> 
> View attachment 11801266
> ...


Indeed good looking.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Aeryn said:


> Not a deal...
> Hello guys, newbie on WUS, I am watching this thread for a while now, and needless to say, it hurt my wallet in more ways than you imagine.
> My eyes caught another watch, a new wound to my wallet seems that may be inflicted, so, I'll appreciate any discount or promo code for amazon main site (.com).
> I live in Europe, so the shipping and taxes are killing most of the deals, that's why I need to discount the price as much as possible.
> ...


*Tell me about it.* And then, I found Mymallbox and my problems are solved.

I just went on a birthday buying binge and had, delivered to my mall box 3 watches, two sets of straps (3 and 6 count respectively) and a set of gold jump rings for my Wife's bracelet. Total cost to consolidate all 6 into one box and ship (with tracking) to Spain? $14.86.

And, they let you set the price for each item for your customs form. I think the whole haul came out to ~ $21, fly low and avoid customs no doubt.

I did a Google for mymallbox promo codes and found one for $5 and another for $10 and after this first shipment, I still have $.14 cents credit on my account.

















I suppose that this post should be classified as a "deal" for "outside the US" folks.

Oh, and as I think about it, live in a high sales tax state? Mymallbox is in Delaware. You can buy that new watch/TV/computer and have it shipped to your mymallbox SALES TAX FREE and they will forward it to you. If the tax is more than $20 - it might be worth waiting a few days!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Forgot to mention, you get your own physical shipping address - and now, you can have your eBay/Amazon shipments sent to your box and they will hold multiple shipments for up to 90 days so that you can consolidate them. The USPS ePacket (with tracking) is < $15 and you can put up to 4 pounds (~ 1.8 kg) in it - perfect for watches and lots of them!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> You'll usually get no more out of customer service than you put in. 30 second email = 30 second reply.
> 
> Call them and they'll probably tell you much of the same. Explain what happened, ask for a supervisor & you may have a different result.


+1
Not so much a deal, but a tip that might help others with expired Kohls cash. Kohls chat wasn't able to help resurrect my expired KC, but a quick call and they were happy to apply it to a watch order/deal that I posted yesterday. Obviously ymmv, but talking to a human can make a difference, like Ticonderoga said above.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> Forgot to mention, you get your own physical shipping address - and now, you can have your eBay/Amazon shipments sent to your box and they will hold multiple shipments for up to 90 days so that you can consolidate them. The USPS ePacket (with tracking) is < $15 and you can put up to 4 pounds (~ 1.8 kg) in it - perfect for watches and lots of them!


Yes, +1 on MMB service. I used them about 4 times to get watches here in Canada, either from sellers on Amazon.com that won't ship here or to avoid outrageous shipping costs from certain brands (like DeepBlue and their 50$ UPS fixed cost).

I always choose the USPS e-packet option. It is dirt cheap and you get a tracking number. Only downside of this option is that they ship in bulk once a week so your package might be sitting in their warehouse for 4-5 days if you just missed the deadline. Last time I used them to get the 100$ Citizen Prime deal from eBay and a Filson Dutch Harbor with a huge wooden box. Only 26$ to ship the huge box with 2 watches in Canada and I avoided the dreaded eBay Global Shipping mess.

Cheers,

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I believe you mentioned or someone else this mymailbox dot com before. I have 1 question? Is there a monthly subscription fee? or by transaction?



Ticonderoga said:


> Forgot to mention, you get your own physical shipping address - and now, you can have your eBay/Amazon shipments sent to your box and they will hold multiple shipments for up to 90 days so that you can consolidate them. The USPS ePacket (with tracking) is < $15 and you can put up to 4 pounds (~ 1.8 kg) in it - perfect for watches and lots of them!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My Swiss Precimax Deep Blue Pro II (SP12175) arrived. Quartz chrono. It's big, but not too big for my big wrist. And the build quality is solid. Crisp-turning unidirectional bezel, nice screw-down to the crown and feel to the push-buttons. Solid end links. Seems like a $75-$100-ish watch, so getting it for under $25 delivered seems like a good deal. It looks pretty good live. I'll wear it.

















Compared to the Hexa Osprey I was wearing today:









... and the lume's legit:


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I believe you mentioned or someone else this mymailbox dot com before. I have 1 question? Is there a monthly subscription fee? or by transaction?


so far as I remember, by transaction. They don't bother you until they receive something for you.

https://www.mymallbox.com/#home_how


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

SpeedSeeker001 said:


> Is this a good price for the Glycine Combat Sub? Or is Watchgooroo better? https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycin...ium=affiliate&utm_source=impactradius&irgwc=1


I have bought watches from Ms gooroo for absolutely fantastic prices. Why don't you make an offer for the same price and find out :wink :wink ? With massdrop, you have to wait a month or more to get the watches while with Gooroo, you get it in just a few days, plus they are authorized dealers for Glycines.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I believe you mentioned or someone else this mymailbox dot com before. I have 1 question? Is there a monthly subscription fee? or by transaction?


No fees, no subscription, no scams.

Basically, they provide you with an address in the USA. You send stuff there and when they receive it, you get a notification. You can wait to get more stuff and consolidate in a big box to save shipping or you can ship your item right away.

Takes a while to get your item if you pick their more economical service but if you are not in a hurry, you can save a lot of $$$ in shipping/brokerage fees.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedSeeker001 (Apr 12, 2016)

Manoj83 said:


> I have bought watches from Ms gooroo for absolutely fantastic prices. Why don't you make an offer for the same price and find out :wink :wink ? With massdrop, you have to wait a month or more to get the watches while with Gooroo, you get it in just a few days, plus they are authorized dealers for Glycines.


What is a reasonable offer to Ms. gooroo? I think we could go even a little less.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Glycine Double Twelve Automatic Men's Watch 3938.18.LB8B - Glycine - Watches - Jomashop

$495 for blue Glycine Double Twelve at Joma.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Go low, she will counter with what she thinks is reasonable. Be sure to mention Massdrop so she knows you're not just a low baller.



SpeedSeeker001 said:


> What is a reasonable offer to Ms. gooroo? I think we could go even a little less.


----------



## SpeedSeeker001 (Apr 12, 2016)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Go low, she will counter with what she thinks is reasonable. Be sure to mention Massdrop so she knows you're not just a low baller.


Cool, thanks.

How is the lume on these anyway? Is it C3?


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Chirv said:


> So they fixed that without bothering about "automautic" or whatever absurdity? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yep, 'fixed' is the right word when describing the bogus claims plastered all over that $14 junk, persistently pushed into our noses by the same person every time......


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

monza06 said:


> Yep, 'fixed' is the right word when describing the bogus claims plastered all over that $14 junk, persistently pushed into our noses by the same person every time......


That same person posts a lot more deals than you do - as evidenced by the last (page) of your recent posts: I see for sale posts for Glycine, Oris & Junghans watches but not a single deal posted to this thread.

It takes a lot less time to scroll past watches you're not interested in than to nit pick someone else's hard work - whether you appreciate it or not.

Good luck with your sales; you'll find that honey attracts more bees than vinegar.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ticonderoga said:


> That same person posts a lot more deals than you do - as evidenced by the last (page) of your recent posts: I see for sale posts for Glycine, Oris & Junghans watches but not a single deal posted to this thread.
> 
> It takes a lot less time to scroll past watches you're not interested in than to nit pick someone else's hard work - whether you appreciate it or not.
> 
> Good luck with your sales; you'll find that honey attracts more bees than vinegar.


Wow, I didn't know that I have to give an account to somebody here what and when I post, will start doing it for you sir, sending you PMs every time I post something and ask if it meets your standards :roll: :roll: :roll:......


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Ticonderoga said:


> It takes a lot less time to scroll past watches you're not interested in than to nit pick someone else's hard work - whether you appreciate it or not.


This.


----------



## icemasta (Dec 7, 2010)

After almost 2 months, my SRP313 arrived. First monster for me. Got it for $198 USD.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

If you missed yesterday's Victorinox deal, here's another coming up at 1205pm Eastern time. 
Went for $309 yesterday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

Stage.com has the Seiko Padi as a doorbuster for $197.50 with free shipping

http://www.stage.com/p/seiko-prospex-padi-solar-diver-watch/369836/


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

icemasta said:


> After almost 2 months, my SRP313 arrived. First monster for me. Got it for $198 USD.


Nice, do you happen to be in Canada?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

monza06 said:


> Yep, 'fixed' is the right word when describing the bogus claims plastered all over that $14 junk, persistently pushed into our noses by the same person every time......


I get it. Under $100 Chinese watches are not your thing, but an all stainless steel watch, with a Sea-Gull automatic movement and sapphire crystal for $42 is a deal for a lot of people who hang out in F71. If you looked at the post, it also shows that the next cheapest price for that particular model is almost $79. When *Mike_1* did his review on this same model, it was selling for over $100. Did you bother to read and consider my original deal post, or did you just decide to attack me on "principle"?

I won't apologize for posting an affordable watch deal in the correct F71 thread. I don't complain when people post a $2000 Tag Heuer deal in F71. I just scroll past.

If this is really "$14 junk", please tell us all where we can pick one up for that price, because I know a bunch of us would like to know. Hell, I'd buy a few dozen at that price, and flip them on eBay.

BTW - I don't think I've ever posted a deal on this model before. Do you have a list of brands you've decided should be banned from this thread?


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

Saw this deal not too sure about the website but its paypal so ur protected i myself have 2 monsters and not too big a fan of the first gen i like hacking and winding and the fangs but here u go hope it works out they are 179 with free shipping

Advanced search :: Search results - KROSDEAL | Electronic, Digital Camera, PC, Clothing - Shops


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

monza06 said:


> Yep, 'fixed' is the right word when describing the bogus claims plastered all over that $14 junk, persistently pushed into our noses by the same person every time......


I'll tell you publicly that I'm flagging this garbage.

If you don't like the thread content, complain to the mods. Nobody wants to hear it.


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

oshane_f said:


> Saw this deal not too sure about the website but its paypal so ur protected i myself have 2 monsters and not too big a fan of the first gen i like hacking and winding and the fangs but here u go hope it works out they are 179 with free shipping
> 
> Advanced search :: Search results - KROSDEAL | Electronic, Digital Camera, PC, Clothing - Shops
> 
> ...


Goodluck with that nothing on that website is current

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

i didnt look that deep just saw the deal and psoted it i guess its garbage my bad



teioh3 said:


> Goodluck with that nothing on that website is current
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> I won't apologize for posting an affordable watch deal in the correct F71 thread. I don't complain when people post a $2000 Tag Heuer deal in F71. I just scroll past.


Honestly you have to put up with this too often on this thread. These cheaper Chinese watches aren't my thing, but as someone who doesn't usually have time to dig around for great watch deals I appreciate the content on this thread. Don't think many folks can say they contribute as much as HoustonReal. And seriously isn't it a lot more work to b*itch than just scroll past??

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Glycine Airman 17 Sphair Automatic GMT Worldtimer Steel Mens Watch 3927.191 LB9B | eBay

$594 from EBay seller WatchesAndBeyond ($999 from Joma)


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Oris Classic Date Automatic Steel & Rose Gold Plated Mens Watch 733-7578-4334-LS | eBay

$520 (was $736 when Joma had it in stock)


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I get it. Under $100 Chinese watches are not your thing, but an all stainless steel watch, with a Sea-Gull automatic movement and sapphire crystal for $42 is a deal for a lot of people who hang out in F71. If you looked at the post, it also shows that the next cheapest price for that particular model is almost $79. When *Mike_1* did his review on this same model, it was selling for over $100. Did you bother to read and consider my original deal post, or did you just decide to attack me on "principle"?
> 
> I won't apologize for posting an affordable watch deal in the correct F71 thread. I don't complain when people post a $2000 Tag Heuer deal in F71. I just scroll past.
> 
> ...


I for one look forward to seeing all your posts as a newbie here! Thank you thank you thank you! Keep up the good work! We all (mostly) appreciate it!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

tissotguy said:


> View attachment 11801266
> 
> 
> Pretty good looking combo - grey dial with rose gold indices and hands...thoughts?


Oooh! That looks delicious!

Idon'tneedanotherwatch... Idon'tneedanotherwatch...


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

icemasta said:


> After almost 2 months, my SRP313 arrived. First monster for me. Got it for $198 USD.


Where's you get it for $198?


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My Swiss Precimax Deep Blue Pro II (SP12175) arrived. Quartz chrono. It's big, but not too big for my big wrist. And the build quality is solid. Crisp-turning unidirectional bezel, nice screw-down to the crown and feel to the push-buttons. Solid end links. Seems like a $75-$100-ish watch, so getting it for under $25 delivered seems like a good deal. It looks pretty good live. I'll wear it.
> 
> View attachment 11805258
> 
> ...


My demi AP is expected today. Probably will be oversized for me.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

monza06 said:


> Yep, 'fixed' is the right word when describing the bogus claims plastered all over that $14 junk, persistently pushed into our noses by the same person every time......


You are dealing with a very special case with HR lol, i wouldnt waste your time mate.

Creation Watches is doing a Seiko turtle 10% off special Buy Watch Online, Seiko Watches Casio Citizen Watch Mens Chronograph Automatic & Women's Watches
Use code TURTLE to get 10% off in stock turtles which brings the K models to about $300 au which is a pretty handy deal.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Rocat said:


>


eardrums burst!

Also, I played this at work and my co-workers are laughing it up


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Bulova 96B104* Men's Stainless Steel Dress Watch *$74.27 w/FS* *Because WIS don't let friends buy Daniel Wellingtons!

*









_*Bulova 98H51*_ Men's Stainless Steel *37mm x 5.9mm* Dress Watch - Rose Gold *$78*


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

monza06 said:


> Yep, 'fixed' is the right word when describing the bogus claims plastered all over that $14 junk, persistently pushed into our noses by the same person every time......





monza06 said:


> Wow, I didn't know that I have to give an account to somebody here what and when I post, will start doing it for you sir, sending you PMs every time I post something and ask if it meets your standards :roll: :roll: :roll:......





Cobia said:


> You are dealing with a very special case with HR lol, i wouldnt waste your time mate.


The ignore button is such a useful feature. Employ it, and you don't have to read this pathetic claptrap.


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Anybody looking for a protrek casio: Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/182570875664


----------



## icemasta (Dec 7, 2010)

teioh3 said:


> Nice, do you happen to be in Canada?


Yes.



ItnStln said:


> Where's you get it for $198?


https://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-monster-diver-s-collection-automatic-watch-srp313k2.htm

2 months ago it was $198 when I purchased it. I remember them restocking it after it sold out after I bought it but it looks like they raised the price. Always wanted a Orange Monster but since those are impossible to find at a good price I settled for the Dracula.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

matlobi said:


> The ignore button is such a useful feature. Employ it, and you don't have to read this pathetic claptrap.


I have never used that button until the last 3 weeks. It's a very useful feature.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_








Originally Posted by *monza06* 
Yep, 'fixed' is the right word when describing the bogus claims plastered all over that $14 junk, persistently pushed into our noses by the same person every time......

_

_







Originally Posted by *monza06* 
Wow, I didn't know that I have to give an account to somebody here what and when I post, will start doing it for you sir, sending you PMs every time I post something and ask if it meets your standards :roll: :roll: :roll:......

_
​
Looks like Alanis Morissette isn't the only person who doesn't understand irony!


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

matlobi said:


> The ignore button is such a useful feature. Employ it, and you don't have to read this pathetic claptrap.


Thank you for the suggestion, the first time I ever used it; but, I think this deserves it. Keep up the good work HR. I scanned through their threads first to see if I would miss anything. Nope, just a bunch of negativity, and nonsense, so no loss.

I bought one of the watches HR suggested a few weeks back, and it turned out to be a good watch.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

monza06 said:


> Yep, 'fixed' is the right word when describing the bogus claims plastered all over that $14 junk, persistently pushed into our noses by the same person every time......





monza06 said:


> Wow, I didn't know that I have to give an account to somebody here what and when I post, will start doing it for you sir, sending you PMs every time I post something and ask if it meets your standards :roll: :roll: :roll:......


First time use...*TPRPMO*

*Edit:* First time use for "Ignore" button, too.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> *Bulova 96B104* Men's Stainless Steel Dress Watch *$74.27 w/FS* *Because WIS don't let friends buy Daniel Wellingtons!
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Clean. Top one 96b104 looks better.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

It seems that using "ignore" button will help me to see more deals and less cheap complaints.
Done!


----------



## alexwins (Feb 18, 2017)

This seems like a good price on Casio MTP 4500. I have seen comments from people paying $50 or $60 for them. Currently most prices online are 48 to 55. So 43 might be about as low as you'll find it new. 
https://www.amazon.com/Casio-MTP450...&nodeID=6358539011&psd=1&keywords=casio+watch


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

right_hook said:


> It seems that using "ignore" button will help me to see more deals and less cheap complaints.
> Done!


Works in Tapatalk too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Not a deal: This one is for HR, his $15 sapphire watch in the wild.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-heritage-pulsometer-automatic-1942-4164-1177


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

There's a huge watch sale on Ruelala today. This is a great watch for $349


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

w4tchnut said:


> If you missed yesterday's Victorinox deal, here's another coming up at 1205pm Eastern time.
> Went for $309 yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


$273 right now on Lightning Deals.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

The victorinox mach 4 on amazon lightning price 273 
Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241381 AirBoss Mach 4 Mechanical Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002IP18IS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_w7YfzbP3ETS7E









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241381 AirBoss Mach 4 Mechanical Watch

$273.29

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002IP18IS/


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

halaku said:


> The victorinox mach 4 deal from a few days ago is back again on amazon lightning with even better price 273 now .. 309 last time
> Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241381 AirBoss Mach 4 Mechanical Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002IP18IS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_w7YfzbP3ETS7E
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Different deal. Previous was auto version.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

monza06 said:


> Wow, I didn't know that I have to give an account to somebody here what and when I post, will start doing it for you sir, sending you PMs every time I post something and ask if it meets your standards :roll: :roll: :roll:......


Until you post at least one deal on this thread, you have no privilege to complain.

I haven't had to use the ignore button in three months. Now, I will.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Let's get it back on topic gentlemen. If you forgot, it's bargains. 

If you see something you don't like just keep on moving until you find something that tickles your fancy. 

It's like grocery shopping; you wouldn't stand in the Cereal isle and complain to every passerby about Lucky Charms not having enough marshmallow clovers in it (no one cares and it's annoying). Just grab your Cap'n Crunch and move on. 

Thanks!


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

These Victorinox are neat, but just so everyone knows, these are not automatic. Hand wind only.


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

justin86 said:


> These Victorinox are neat, but just so everyone knows, these are not automatic. Hand wind only.


Also, I think that one has a 23mm lug width, if that matters. Otherwise, I'm tempted.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

matlobi said:


> The ignore button is such a useful feature. Employ it, and you don't have to read this pathetic claptrap.


LOL, I wasn't aware about this feature, thanks, now I don't have to see all those shill posts of ali-express schlock !


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

monza06 said:


> LOL, I wasn't aware about this feature, thanks, now I don't have to see all those shill posts of ali-express schlock !


Man, I wasn't going to say anything, but you just don't know when to give up do you.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Just got an email from new micro-brand Nodus that their Trieste watches are $60 off and they are offering free expedited 1-day shipping. It's cool that you can choose between black, red, or blue bezel and date/no-date configurations. You can also choose the movement (NH35A or STP1-11). The price with the NH35A is $290 and the price with the STP1-11 is $440. Note that I'm in California and they are charging me tax .

Coupon codes are: TRIESTE60 and FLASH2017

https://www.noduswatches.com/


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

RTea said:


> Just got an email from new micro-brand Nodus that their Trieste watches are $60 off and they are offering free expedited 1-day shipping. It's cool that you can choose between black, red, or blue bezel and date/no-date configurations. You can also choose the movement (NH35A or STP1-11). The price with the NH35A is $290 and the price with the STP1-11 is $440. Note that I'm in California and they are charging me tax .
> 
> Coupon codes are: TRIESTE60 and FLASH2017
> 
> ...


Awesome deal. I've got a burgundy NH35A on loan from them, and its a great watch if you like the design (and chrome indices and hands. That's my biggest turn off). Just be aware that while the bracelet is solid link, the clasp feels rather papery. Feels right at home on a NATO though. Also the bezel has some play in it, but other than that its an awesome watch - absolute steal at these prices.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

halaku said:


> The victorinox mach 4 on amazon lightning price 273
> Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241381 AirBoss Mach 4 Mechanical Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002IP18IS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_w7YfzbP3ETS7E
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know the case thickness of this one? I liked the Mach 7, but not the 15mm. This Mach 4 is listed anywhere from 12.5mm, to over 15mm.


----------



## wzkwok (Oct 8, 2015)

Chirv said:


> Awesome deal. I've got a burgundy NH35A on loan from them, and its a great watch if you like the design (and chrome indices and hands. That's my biggest turn off). Just be aware that while the bracelet is solid link, the clasp feels rather papery. Feels right at home on a NATO though. Also the bezel has some play in it, but other than that its an awesome watch - absolute steal at these prices.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear about the bezel, D. That is one of my sticklers... We took yours from the demo pile, which might explain the clasp and the bezel as they don't go through the QC procedure the same way as the orders. No excuses though. I'll make it a point for QC to pay extra attention.

Wes


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Let's get it back on topic gentlemen. If you forgot, it's bargains.
> 
> If you see something you don't like just keep on moving until you find something that tickles your fancy.
> 
> ...


Fair call Sgt but what if you are in the supermarket looking for something decent to have for dinner, but every time you are there the same guy keeps on recommending and pushing $1 chinese crap in your face you wouldnt feed to your dog with, and flooding the isle with it lol?
After a while any normal person would annoyed.
If its a deal on a no name chinese piece of junk thats down from $20 to $14 that nobody has ever heard of really a deal? or is it just recommending absolute garbage to his fellow WUS members thats not a deal at all?
Supermarkets have some type of standards and quality control 
Surely we can have a thread for sub $40 chinese junk thats actually worth $2 so that this person can post 100 deals a day in it?
cheers

EDIT, i just found the ignore option, god bless WUS, what a feature lol


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

wzkwok said:


> Sorry to hear about the bezel, D. That is one of my sticklers... We took yours from the demo pile, which might explain the clasp and the bezel as they don't go through the QC procedure the same way as the orders. No excuses though. I'll make it a point for QC to pay extra attention.
> 
> Wes


So cool to hear directly from the brand and great to hear you really stand behind your product. I don't even remember signing up for the email subscription but glad I did! It's a simple and straightforward looking diver and ticks a lot of boxes--domed sapphire, reliable auto movement, great size and thickness, stainless steel bracelet, applied markers, sapphire bezel, BG W9 lume, etc. etc. Looking forward to this one!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

monza06 said:


> LOL, I wasn't aware about this feature, thanks, now I don't have to see all those shill posts of ali-express schlock !


LOL Ive just done the same, the first person ive ever put on ignore and as an added bonus ive just realise that i dont have to see his avatar any more, no offence HR but the avatar was really starting to freak me out.
Cannot believe i havnt used this feature before, what a relief lol.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

towne said:


> Does anyone know the case thickness of this one? I liked the Mach 7, but not the 15mm. This Mach 4 is listed anywhere from 12.5mm, to over 15mm.


15.1mm according to www.worldwatchreview.com/2009/09/09/victorinox-swiss-army-airboss-mach-4-aviators-watch/3


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Please stay on topic, watch deals only.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

towne said:


> Does anyone know the case thickness of this one? I liked the Mach 7, but not the 15mm. This Mach 4 is listed anywhere from 12.5mm, to over 15mm.


12.5 sounds right :










Very good price on it too !


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Uatu said:


> $273 right now on Lightning Deals.


Managed to resist yesterday, but had to pull the trigger on this one. Darn Amazon Lightning deals. 
Hand wind Unitas 6498-2 movement is great









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Quote of non watch deal.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Watch deals only please.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I wish I could buy HoustonReal a beer right now. HERO! :-!

A few Ebay deals...

Bulova Calibrator with bracelet for $244.99
Bulova Accutron Men's 63B172 Accu Swiss Calibrator Automatic Dress Watch | eBay

Raymond Weil grand date quartz for $199
Raymond Weil Tradition Men's Quartz Watch 5476-ST-00657 | eBay

Timex for $20.99
Timex Men's Expedition Rugged Resin Green Dial Brown Leather Strap Watch T49996 | eBay


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

cuevobat said:


> Not a deal: This one is for HR, his $15 sapphire watch in the wild.


That's a nice looking watch.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Bulova Men's Accutron II 96B239 Chronograph Watch @ Amazon - $99

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013PDAWCE/

For those who enjoy a little eye candy, here is the latest temptation from Bulova. This is first time I've seen one of the chronos from this series on a bracelet at this price. Gold dials are not normally my thing but I find this quite striking, and at $99, I'll give it a try. Where else can you get this quality. SYL.

From personal experience, the Surveyor II bracelets of this type are quite good...solid end pieces and the highly useful half links to help get a perfect fit with the butterfly clasp. Only caution, the last Surveyor II bracelet I sized used the pin and collar system. Not difficult to do, just pay attention or you will be searching for the minuscule collars.

















All pics downloaded from the Web.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cuevobat said:


> Not a deal: This one is for HR, his $15 sapphire watch in the wild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the looks of these. Is the central seconds hand the chrono seconds?


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

matlobi said:


> I like the looks of these. Is the central seconds hand the chrono seconds?


Yes, crono seconds. The lower dial running seconds, upper dial crono minutes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cuevobat said:


> Yes, crono seconds. The lower dial running seconds, upper dial crono minutes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, that just made my decision *a lot* easier.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Have you been introduced to Mr. Ignore Function yet? You should meet him, he'll make the Chinese food isle disappear from your supermarket. It's practically magic!


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sevenmack said:


> Until you post at least one deal on this thread, you have no privilege to complain.
> 
> I haven't had to use the ignore button in three months. Now, I will.


Bah ! some strangers on a public forum are ignoring me....my heart is broken....Buahahahahhahahaa


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

A thank you to the mods, and a head's up to the remaining shi-talkers:


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Now that everyone's ignored everyone else, can I just point out that everyone's been spelling "aisle" incorrectly?


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

I was ignoring that... LOL


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

eljay said:


> Now that everyone's ignored everyone else, can I just point out that everyone's been spelling "aisle" incorrectly?


They were obviously suggesting that we ignore the China isles that are under dispute.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Good looking Timex Expedition with Indiglo and free shipping for only $21? Sure, jump in the cart. Totally don't need you but hey, this ain't about needs. If it was, I need a cloning machine so I (we?) can wear all of these watches...


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Have we found any legit Seiko deals or the like with the current Kohl's codes? I feel like we're do for another math quiz of stackable codes from them.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

eddiegee said:


> I was ignoring that... LOL


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Fair call Sgt but what if you are in the supermarket looking for something decent to have for dinner, but every time you are there the same guy keeps on recommending and pushing $1 chinese crap in your face you wouldnt feed to your dog with, and flooding the isle with it lol?
> After a while any normal person would annoyed.
> If its a deal on a no name chinese piece of junk thats down from $20 to $14 that nobody has ever heard of really a deal? or is it just recommending absolute garbage to his fellow WUS members thats not a deal at all?
> Supermarkets have some type of standards and quality control
> ...


You just have to have the last word.

Hopefully it is the last word.


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

I also never knew about this feature. Learn something new every day. If this keeps going, he will be the only one to see his posts.


Cobia said:


> LOL Ive just done the same, the first person ive ever put on ignore and as an added bonus ive just realise that i dont have to see his avatar any more, no offence HR but the avatar was really starting to freak me out.
> Cannot believe i havnt used this feature before, what a relief lol.


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

Don't know if this is allowed, I have no affiliation with the seller just browsing and saw this.

ARISTO 3H32, Aviator watch Kunstflieger Standard, Automatic, 40 mm | eBay

ETA powered Aristo B type, currently at $180 with 18 hours left. I don't need it, but maybe one of you do!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

monza06 said:


> Bah ! some strangers on a public forum are ignoring me....my heart is broken....Buahahahahhahahaa


How old are you? Takes an impressive human being to begin an argument on a watch deals thread. Trolls gonna troll.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

An eBay seller out of Italy has new Longines Conquest automatics, white and black dial, the 41mm models, for $800 + $25 shipping or best offer.

This is the seller from whom I got my white dial Longines Conquest automatic GMT on a best offer of $899 delivered. I don't believe it's ever sold for that low before, ever, anywhere. It was a smooth transaction and a flawless watch. Perhaps the seller is feeling regret over that, because my offers since have all been rejected. But that $825 delivered price in and of itself is lower than anyone else is selling these for, by at least $100. And I'm sure you can get at least something more shaved off of it.

Longines Conquest 41mm black - L3.677.4.58.6

Longines Conquest 41mm white - L3.677.4.76.6 | eBay

(Pics borrowed from the 'Net. The white dial depicted here is on leather, but the ones for sale are on bracelets, adding significantly to the deal.)


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> An eBay seller out of Italy has new Longines Conquest automatics, white and black dial, the 41mm models, for $800 + $25 shipping or best offer.
> 
> This is the seller from whom I got my white dial Longines Conquest automatic GMT on a best offer of $899 delivered. I don't believe it's ever sold for that low before, ever, anywhere. It was a smooth transaction and a flawless watch. Perhaps the seller is feeling regret over that, because my offers since have all been rejected. But that $825 delivered price in and of itself is lower than anyone else is selling these for, by at least $100. And I'm sure you can get at least something more shaved off of it.
> 
> ...


Nice price but not truly appealing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

juderiverman said:


> Nice price but not truly appealing.


The critics have spoken.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The critics have spoken.
> 
> Your mileage may vary.


I think what he means is that $100 savings over the normal price isn't enough to jump on an overseas purchase. Now if you got a 10% Ebay Bucks offer on top...


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> An eBay seller out of Italy has new Longines Conquest automatics, white and black dial, the 41mm models, for $800 + $25 shipping or best offer.
> 
> This is the seller from whom I got my white dial Longines Conquest automatic GMT on a best offer of $899 delivered. I don't believe it's ever sold for that low before, ever, anywhere. It was a smooth transaction and a flawless watch. Perhaps the seller is feeling regret over that, because my offers since have all been rejected. But that $825 delivered price in and of itself is lower than anyone else is selling these for, by at least $100. And I'm sure you can get at least something more shaved off of it.
> 
> ...


I might be wrong on this but ebay has recently changed their policy such that all new non-auction listings will automatically include the "best offer" option.
The only way to avoid this is to list your item in auction.

EDIT: my mistake, the new ebay spring seller update makes it less obvious on how to remove the best offer option when you list the item, but you can do that afterward using the mobile app.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

uyebsk said:


> I might be wrong on this but ebay has recently changed their policy such that all new non-auction listings will automatically include the "best offer" option.
> The only way to avoid this is to list your item in auction.


Well that explains some of the reactions I've had when making an offer...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> I might be wrong on this but ebay has recently changed their policy such that all new non-auction listings will automatically include the "best offer" option.
> The only way to avoid this is to list your item in auction.


I haven't been seeing this. Of the 33 items on my watch list now that are "buy it now," only two have "buy it now - or best offer."


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Bedrock said:


> I also never knew about this feature. Learn something new every day. If this keeps going, he will be the only one to see his posts.


Funny thing, though: When the member that one ignored is quoted by someone not ignored, one is treated to the ignored member's finely crafted, profoundly charming prose.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

uyebsk said:


> I might be wrong on this but ebay has recently changed their policy such that all new non-auction listings will automatically include the "best offer" option.
> The only way to avoid this is to list your item in auction.
> 
> EDIT: my mistake, the new ebay spring seller update makes it less obvious on how to remove the best offer option when you list the item, but you can do that afterward using the mobile app.


They've made it so whether or not you have best offer enabled if a buyer sends a question about the item you can respond with a best offer.


----------



## rockydbull (Jun 8, 2016)

impetusera said:


> They've made it so whether or not you have best offer enabled if a buyer sends a question about the item you can respond with a best offer.


oh I like that I will have to start using this as a buyer and hoping for a best offer response.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

monza06 said:


> Yep, 'fixed' is the right word when describing the bogus claims plastered all over that $14 junk, persistently pushed into our noses by the same person every time......


Let me know where you can pick up something with that same specs for $14 then if you think it's not a deal.

Simple as that.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Fair call Sgt but what if you are in the supermarket looking for something decent to have for dinner, but every time you are there the same guy keeps on recommending and pushing $1 chinese crap in your face you wouldnt feed to your dog with, and flooding the isle with it lol?
> After a while any normal person would annoyed.
> If its a deal on a no name chinese piece of junk thats down from $20 to $14 that nobody has ever heard of really a deal? or is it just recommending absolute garbage to his fellow WUS members thats not a deal at all?
> Supermarkets have some type of standards and quality control
> ...


Hyperbole much?


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Back On Topic Please !*


----------



## mhancock (Dec 22, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> Bulova Men's Accutron II 96B239 Chronograph Watch @ Amazon - $99
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013PDAWCE/
> 
> ...


I took the plunge. Definitely not a gold watch guy either, but can't lose at this price. Should make for a good dress watch and gold is making a coming back. Prime free shipping and returns don't hurt either.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

*BACK ON TOPIC PLEASE!*


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

mhancock said:


> I took the plunge. Definitely not a gold watch guy either, but can't lose at this price. Should make for a good dress watch and gold is making a coming back. Prime free shipping and returns don't hurt either.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Honestly gold dials can be pretty nice. The burst makes it look like it could be polished brass. I personally just have a problem with two tone cases/bracelets/bezels. Not buying this, but it doesn't look half bad at all.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/ol/B008RNKIV8/


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Deal Follow Up: Timex Expedition chrono from Amazon Warehouse showed up and even though it was only $23 it's on its way back. Subdials were wonky, chrono pushers not responsive, and didn't reset to align at 12.

Just a heads up if somebody else pulls the trigger on this deal.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

BStu185 said:


> Deal Follow Up: Timex Expedition chrono from Amazon Warehouse showed up and even though it was only $23 it's on its way back. Subdials were wonky, chrono pushers not responsive, and didn't reset to align at 12.
> 
> Just a heads up if somebody else pulls the trigger on this deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hey, mate. Sorry it didn't work out for you. I bought two of these - One for me and one for my son. Both of ours were ok, although the boxes did look like they'd been delivered by being released from 20,000 ft without a parachute.

Our chrono hands didn't reset to 12 either, but I found a Youtube video which showed me how to adjust it. Maybe try that if you haven't already sent the package:






Or is that not what you meant?


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

GreenFlagon said:


> Hey, mate. Sorry it didn't work out for you. I bought two of these - One for me and one for my son. Both of ours were ok, although the boxes did look like they'd been delivered by being released from 20,000 ft without a parachute.
> 
> Our chrono hands didn't reset to 12 either, but I found a Youtube video which showed me how to adjust it. Maybe try that if you haven't already sent the package:
> 
> ...


Thanks! Luckily I went out of town for the weekend so I didn't have a chance to ship the return package yet. I'll have to try this out when I get home!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

GreenFlagon said:


> Hey, mate. Sorry it didn't work out for you. I bought two of these - One for me and one for my son. Both of ours were ok, although the boxes did look like they'd been delivered by being released from 20,000 ft without a parachute.
> 
> Our chrono hands didn't reset to 12 either, but I found a Youtube video which showed me how to adjust it. Maybe try that if you haven't already sent the package:
> 
> Or is that not what you meant?


Thanks for the video! This had been driving me crazy. Well, not crazy. But at least mildly annoyed.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

@cobia Sounds like a great idea

Thread: Heads Up! I saw a CHINESE Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #1 (2017) 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/head...-here-list-place-thread-1-2017-a-4327922.html


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Harding Aquapro Diver Quartz Watch
$80

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/harding-diver-quartz-watch

I don't know if it's a deal or not but hey it's there.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Not a deal but a follow up from a deal....

Sky Mall watch box. Just got home from a couple of weeks outa town to find this waiting










Awesome! How they can sell this for 23 bucks is amazing!!

Many thanks to the original poster.

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

MacInFL said:


> Bulova Men's Accutron II 96B239 Chronograph Watch @ Amazon - $99
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013PDAWCE/
> 
> For those who enjoy a little eye candy, here is the latest temptation from Bulova. This is first time I've seen one of the chronos from this series on a bracelet at this price. Gold dials are not normally my thing but I find this quite striking, and at $99, I'll give it a try. Where else can you get this quality. SYL.


Sorry if this isn't a good deal (long time thread lurker here, first attempt at sniffing out a deal), but piggybacking off the above deal, found the "snorkel" available for $182.85 on Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Snork...s&pd_rd_r=Y463R0631MRMP7PSB3D0&_encoding=UTF8

or $129.99 on Certified Watch Store (don't know anything about this website or its reputability, perhaps you guys do?)

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...6LMtmfF9b2Edj4eWdi6jMms09i5XF0Csw4aArj98P8HAQ

PS - Thanks to everyone else who takes the time to research and post deals here. Great thread!


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

BUREI Men's Unique Quartz Wrist Watches with Stainless Steel Luminous Dial with Black Leather Band

_3.9 out of 5 stars_  18 customer reviews 

[HR][/HR] 
Price: $79.99 With Deal: $29.99 _Free Shipping for Prime Members_ & FREE Returns You Save:$50.00 (63%) 

 In Stock.

Sold by BUREI Watches and Fulfilled by Amazon. Gift-wrap available.


 Imported 
 1.Fashion sport casual design and ultra-precise Japanese Miyota quartz movement stylish looks. It is quite suitable as a present for your families and friends. 
 2. Black dial , white luminous arabic numbrals and red second hands, it is easy to read in the dark. Soft black calfskin leather strap with the orange contrast stritching add the fashion style. 
 3.Analog display date at the 3 o'clock; Scratch-resistant Mineral lens; water resistant to 50 meters(165ft). 
 4.You will receive a luxury watch, with BUREI elegant box and gift bag. And 2 YEARS WARRANTY CARD ,30 day money back guarantee. 
 5.SIZE: Case:35mm*9.3mm;Band Length:196mm;Band Width: 20mm*18mm;Net weight:50.3 Grams(1.77 Ounces) 

Just saw this on Amazon. This have been listed on this thread before. Anyone get one of these? If so, how are they for $30?


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Bulova 98B219 Mens BA11 Black Steel Bracelet Watch

www.certifiedwatchstore.com/bulova-98b219-mens-ba11-black-steel-bracelet-watch.html

$123.49 with code "clear5"


----------



## rockydbull (Jun 8, 2016)

Ita said:


> Not a deal but a follow up from a deal....
> 
> Sky Mall watch box. Just got home from a couple of weeks outa town to find this waiting
> 
> ...


how are the watch pillows? I find the cheap ones usually have cardboard in them that make it hard to get small watches on. If it is just fluff and easily malleable I might have to get one of these.

also do you have the link for it?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

$21.12 from Overstock shipped after BeFrugal rebate.

Sells for a lot more elsewhere. Several chapter ring color options available.

I like these types of watches for the gym, hiking, yard work, etc. 43mm makes it more wearable for me than a G-Shock.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow. $21. And it ana/digi?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> Wow. $21. And it ana/digi?


I suspect it has a Miyota quartz motor, despite this "automatic" reference on Overstock.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

tommy_boy said:


> $21.12 from Overstock shipped after BeFrugal rebate.
> 
> Sells for a lot more elsewhere. Several chapter ring color options available.
> 
> I like these types of watches for the gym, hiking, yard work, etc. 43mm makes it more wearable for me than a G-Shock.


Hand made? How does it suppose to mean?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## chambrenoire (Jan 23, 2016)

juderiverman said:


> Hand made? How does it suppose to mean?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Hand-assembled maybe.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Rado D-Star 200

$759 with code "DMSTAR759".

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/rado/d-star/d-star+200/R15959152.pid


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> @cobia Sounds like a great idea
> 
> Thread: Heads Up! I saw a CHINESE Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #1 (2017)
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/head...-here-list-place-thread-1-2017-a-4327922.html


No, it wasn't a great idea. Now get it back on topic please. If you don't like posts from certain members use the ignore function and they will disappear. If the same members keep causing discord on this thread I'll start using _my_ ignore feature, but mine has superpowers.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

I think the noise and bickering is partly a result of folks not learning or caring that it's more useful if the rules for this thread are more strict than other areas of WUS. 

It'd be best for each WIS to restrain themselves from sharing opinions about posts or replies to posts. But other threads on this same forum benefit from that "I have something to share so why not" attitude. 

If I start a new thread about a bracelet or micro diver I'm just happier the more posts I find and the more insight I gain. This thread isn't really about hashing things out and sharing opinions, but it's tricky to expect folks to shift gears and nobody likes being told what not to do by some random person online. 

My point isn't that it's excusable, just that it's understandable. 

I check this thread multiple times a day and just scroll past anything that you doesn't have a link in it. I often have an opinion about the various OT conversations people start but I know posting just adds to the number of no-link/no-deal posts. 

Lastly, while I'm taking my turn wasting everyone's time, I'd like to thank the stalwart deal sharers who make this thread so irresistible. It's a fun hobby made more fun by the unselfish sharing and despite the issues and bs I really appreciate it.


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

rockydbull said:


> how are the watch pillows? I find the cheap ones usually have cardboard in them that make it hard to get small watches on. If it is just fluff and easily malleable I might have to get one of these.
> 
> also do you have the link for it?


These watch boxes are very well made and comes with soft pillows that are of very good quality unlike the ones with cardboard in them. 
The only gripe I had with this box design is that the upper level is not deep enough. As a result, watches that are on leather strap tends to touch the glass top. The bottom pullout drawer is deeper and will more or less be fine for such watches (still, you ought to be careful when closing it with watches on leather strap). You will not face any issues with watches on bracelets, rubber or Nato straps.
I am very impressed with their build quality for the price. I had bought both the small and large size from them and can tell you that the small is of adequate size while the large is too large (they should have sized it as large and ultra large lol). 
Because of the above mentioned issue with watches touching the glass top, I end up gifting one to my girlfriend and the other to a friend of mine. Needless to say, both of them were truly impressed. So, you can always buy it considering the very low price and can use it as a gift if not too happy with it!

This is the link for the same : Cherry Wood Jewelry Box + Watch Organizer + Displays Watches Jewelry + Glass Top | eBay
Currently, the small size is in stock but unfortunately is retailing at 50 bucks.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Just saw this Fossil on the bay maybe it can be a start to go back to the original topic again. Seller: Ashford, Priced at $49.99

Fossil Nate Men's Quartz Watch JR1506 | eBay


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Ita said:


> Not a deal but a follow up from a deal....
> 
> Sky Mall watch box. Just got home from a couple of weeks outa town to find this waiting
> 
> ...


I agree -- though I paid $9 more than you (it pains me still) I love that big heavy box. Bonus points for the jewelry holder on the right; and because you can put 2 watches in each spot, if you need to (as I've done in the drawer.)


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Manoj83 said:


> These watch boxes are very well made and comes with soft pillows that are of very good quality unlike the ones with cardboard in them.
> The only gripe I had with this box design is that the upper level is not deep enough. As a result, watches that are on leather strap tends to touch the glass top. The bottom pullout drawer is deeper and will more or less be fine for such watches (still, you ought to be careful when closing it with watches on leather strap). You will not face any issues with watches on bracelets, rubber or Nato straps.
> I am very impressed with their build quality for the price. I had bought both the small and large size from them and can tell you that the small is of adequate size while the large is too large (they should have sized it as large and ultra large lol).
> Because of the above mentioned issue with watches touching the glass top, I end up gifting one to my girlfriend and the other to a friend of mine. Needless to say, both of them were truly impressed. So, you can always buy it considering the very low price and can use it as a gift if not too happy with it!
> ...


Re: pillows, I dumped 3/4 of the stuffing and big watches fit fine.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

rockydbull said:


> how are the watch pillows? I find the cheap ones usually have cardboard in them that make it hard to get small watches on. If it is just fluff and easily malleable I might have to get one of these.
> 
> also do you have the link for it?


The pillows are over-filled with 'fluff.' Due to the properties of the fluff, it retains its shape and isn't very malleable. I 've had to remove fluff from most pillows, especially from the top level, which is less deep than the bottom. For me, the spring in the silicone bands can be hard to manage and obviously the natos are loose on the pillows. Consider laying a piece of felt or similar material between the watches and the lid if you're worried that they will knock.

Very solid item though and I would definitely buy again. I posted some photos a dozen pages back if you're interested.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

The rules aren't necessarily stricter in this particular thread than the rest of this forum. Unfortunately, there has been far more quibbling and trolling in this thread than there is in the rest of the forum threads (in general anyway).

Many other forums on other topics don't allow any deal spotting. If you wish to keep this thread going, don't feed the trolls, ignore the quibblers, don't post watches for sale anywhere but in the sales corners, and concentrate on sharing good deals with your fellow WIS.

Thanks,
Z


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Jet has the Citizen eco drive military - AW1410-08E








About $68 after SPRING15 (15% off for first 3 purchases). 
https://jet.com/product/Citizen-Mil...e-Mens-Watch/df3efb1accdf4758b3faf3d33bcfd229


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> Jet has the Citizen eco drive military - AW1410-08E
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://jet.com/product/Citizen-Mil...e-Mens-Watch/cd6d7c267e154391868282a0b4cdd0b8

They have the OD Green one as well for the same price.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Since I don't want HoustonReal to have all the fun from the entitled spectators, let me put up a couple of deals they're going to hate, too!

Awhile back, I did a double-take in a Nordstrom's at an unusually good (and expensive)-looking watch in the case. It was the white dial Jack Mason field watch. I ultimately didn't pull the trigger because the price was out-of-line for a mineral crystal, quartz watch, however impressive it looked.

Here it isn't.

Sierra Trading Co. has the olive dial Jack Mason field watch on bracelet for $73. Be Frugal rebate takes it to $68.62. That's half the next-best price I could find.

I'm going to regret not picking this up, but my Citizen PMD56-2951, for which I'm already trying to find more wrist-time, has the same role in my collection.

Jack Mason Field Watch with Stainless Steel Band - 42mm - Save 67%









That white-dial one that looks so nice in person is also on sale at a not-quite-as-good deal, $99.99 or $93.99 after Be Frugal. Jack Mason Field Watch with Leather Band - 42mm - Save 45%









But wait, there's more quartz fashion watch bargains for the closed-minded to sneer at!

Steep and Cheap, a division of Backcountry that I just found today, has the white dial Filson Dutch Harbor diver for $200. Mr. Rebates rebate takes it to $192. That's a little less than what they seem to sell for on eBay, and quite a bit less than they typically sell for in stores (though I seem to recall some of you finding great deals on these at your local TJ Maxx).

Another looker, and 300m water resistance and sapphire crystal.

https://www.steepandcheap.com/filso...QIENhdDpXYXRjaGVzOjE6ODpzYWNDYXQxMzEwMDAwMTI2


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> But wait, there's more quartz fashion watch bargains for the closed-minded to sneer at!
> 
> Steep and Cheap, a division of Backcountry that I just found today, has the white dial Filson Dutch Harbor diver for $200. Mr. Rebates rebate takes it to $192. That's a little less than what they seem to sell for on eBay, and quite a bit less than they typically sell for in stores (though I seem to recall some of you finding great deals on these at your local TJ Maxx).
> 
> ...


WARNING: I DIGRESS 
Nice post, love trolling the trolls. Steep and Cheap (and its punk cousin, Whiskeymilitia) are great - got my special edition leather Sperrys for less than $30 from one of the two.

Guess I'm one of the closed-minded ones, but I recently immaturely caused a little animosity between myself and my best friend over her 18th birthday present, a Shi(t)nola that I'm pretty sure was bought by her parents at full price from a jeweler. *cringe* Her parents were going to consult me about it (they know I'm a WIS) but ran out of time. Still kinda mad at myself for letting such a trivial thing temporarily affect our friendship (we're good now). Point is, could someone please explain watches with "Argonite" movements from a WIS perspective? Something something Chinese movements "assembled" in Detroit, right?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Since I don't want HoustonReal to have all the fun from the entitled spectators, let me put up a couple of deals they're going to hate, too!
> 
> Awhile back, I did a double-take in a Nordstrom's at an unusually good (and expensive)-looking watch in the case. It was the white dial Jack Mason field watch. I ultimately didn't pull the trigger because the price was out-of-line for a mineral crystal, quartz watch, however impressive it looked.
> 
> ...


Use keycode "MMF6869R" at STP for 25% off non clearance items. Brings the white dial Jack Mason down to $75, but you don't get free shipping until you spend $100.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Chirv said:


> Guess I'm one of the closed-minded ones, but I recently immaturely caused a little animosity between myself and my best friend over her 18th birthday present, a Shi(t)nola that I'm pretty sure was bought by her parents at full price from a jeweler. *cringe* Her parents were going to consult me about it (they know I'm a WIS) but ran out of time. Still kinda mad at myself for letting such a trivial thing temporarily affect our friendship (we're good now). Point is, could someone please explain watches with "Argonite" movements from a WIS perspective? Something something Chinese movements "assembled" in Detroit, right?


They're Swiss movements, but it's nothing special. Though they're typically shipped out to watchmakers assembled, Shinola gets them unassembled, and assembles them in Detroit. It's gimmicky and purely to help the "_______ in the USA" cred. But Shinola has created a couple hundred decent jobs in an area desperate for them, and that's something.

I don't really like the style of too many Shinola watches. But I call foul when people here who sniff at them start saying they're pieces of crap. They may be wildly overpriced, but they are most certainly substantial and well-built.

When you're getting them for under $200, that's getting into a more comfortable realm. Under $150 would be even better.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

A couple of low prices on a few Hirsch straps on Amazon. I've had good experience with the brand so far as it's often recommended around here. All of these are usually found between $40 and $50

24mm - $16 - only one available









22mm - $29 - only 3 available - Prime plus free returns









20mm - $28 plus $3.50 ship - only 2 available - I think this would look sweet on the right watch...









Edit: 24mm sold almost immediately and pricing has jumped back up on the 22mm.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

steepandcheap.com is dangerous. They have killer CS, too.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

STP has some really good deals on Wenger field watches as well, some for as low as $59 before codes or rebates.

Wenger Field Classic Black Dial Swiss Quartz Watch - 43mm, Leather and Canvas Strap - Save 53%


----------



## thatsanicewatchdude (Nov 10, 2016)

Not a deal

But just a reminder if you are purchasing from an online store for the first time always remember to look for the discount voucher if you sign up to their newsletter as a new customer. 

Was just about to use AD10 for $10 at Jomashop, but realised I save $20 by signing up to their newsletter. Its always those annoying popups I am in a race to close as fast as possible when browsing to a site!


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

Citizen NJ0070 $129.95 no box $132.95 with box

BLACK
Citizen Automatic Sapphire Japan 100m Gents Watch NJ0070-53E | eBay








WHITE
Citizen Automatic Sapphire Japan 100m Gents Watch NJ0070-53A









Also at dutyfreeisland shop

Citizen NJ0070-53A Automatic Sapphire Japan 100m Gents Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com

Hope this was not already posted if it was sorry

specs:

*SPECIFICATIONS*
BrandCitizen

GenderMen

Glass TypeSapphire

Case MaterialStainless Steel

Strap MaterialStainless Steel

MovementAutomatic

Manufactured InMade in Japan

FeaturesCalendar (Day & Date Display)

Luminous Hands

Rotating Inner Ring

DisplayAnalog

Dial ColorWhite

Case Width43mm

Case Depth11.5mm

Weight156g

Water Resistance100m



Still trying to figure out the lug width and i think it comes with a display case back.

Can anyone confirm the lug width?

*SPECIFICATIONS*
BrandCitizen

GenderMen

Glass TypeSapphire

Case MaterialStainless Steel

Strap MaterialStainless Steel

MovementAutomatic

Manufactured InMade in Japan

FeaturesCalendar (Day & Date Display)

Luminous Hands

Rotating Inner Ring

DisplayAnalog

Dial ColorWhite

Case Width43mm

Case Depth11.5mm

Weight156g

Water Resistance100m


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

Citizen NJ0070 $129.95 no box $132.95 with box

BLACK
Citizen Automatic Sapphire Japan 100m Gents Watch NJ0070-53E | eBay

View attachment 11828010

WHITE
Citizen Automatic Sapphire Japan 100m Gents Watch NJ0070-53A | eBay

View attachment 11828018


Also at dutyfreeisland shop

Citizen NJ0070-53A Automatic Sapphire Japan 100m Gents Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com

Hope this was not already posted if it was sorry

*SPECIFICATIONS*
BrandCitizen
GenderMen
Glass TypeSapphire
Case MaterialStainless Steel
Strap MaterialStainless Steel
MovementAutomatic
Manufactured InMade in Japan
FeaturesCalendar (Day & Date Display)

Luminous Hands

Rotating Inner Ring
DisplayAnalog
Dial ColorWhite
Case Width43mm
Case Depth11.5mm
Weight156g
Water Resistance100m


Still trying to figure out the lug width and i think it comes with a display case back.

Can anyone confirm the lug width?


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

comes in this color too but cost more $170.95

Citizen Automatic Sapphire Japan 100m Gents Watch NJ0070-53F | eBay


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

sorry about the double post dont know how to delete it


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*J Springs (by Seiko) BL002M *_ quartz 10 ATM chronograph *$29.95 + $6.44 shipping* or _*J Springs BB103H*_ 10ATM quartz day/date *$32.95 + $6.44 shipping*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Seiko SBEB005* Prospex Alpinist Men's ABC watch *$65.3**7*



Round stainless steel watch with digital dial featuring three daily alarms, world time for 35+ cities, and power-saving functions
46.8 mm stainless steel case with hardlex dial window
Japanese quartz movement with digital display
Polyurethane band with buckle closure
Water resistant to 100 m (330 ft)
 Altimeter, Barometer, Compass, Temperature

Seiko Alpinist is a solar powered digital watch featuring three sensors that can provide users with necessary information for safe and fun climbing. In addition to an altimeter, barometer, thermometer, and compass, a climbing speed meter is incorporated for measuring and indicating an altitude difference per hour. Seiko offers this feature for the first time and it supports users to develop a climbing plan. The lightweight case has a smooth shape and its band can fit to anyone's wrists. The exterior is designed based on the advice and input of experienced mountaineers.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Bulova 98M113 Uni-Sex Precisionist Winter Park 36mm Two-tone with Rose Gold Stainless Steel $89.99








*

Features:


Brand: Bulova
Collection: Precisionist
Design Collection: Winter Park
Model number: 98M113
Case Shape: Round
Dial window material type: Mineral
Dial color: Silver with Engraved Sunburst Effects
Hands: Luminescent Rose Goldtone
Hour Markers: Luminescent Rose Goldtone
Display Type: Analog
Crown: Push/pull
Clasp: Deployment Push button
Crystal: Mineral
Case material: Stainless steel
Case diameter: 36 millimeters
Case Thickness: 10 millimeters
Band Material: Stainless steel
Band width: 18 millimeters
Bracelet: Two-tone stainless steel
Dial color: Silver
Bezel material: Stainless steel
Bezel function: Stationary
Calendar: Date (at 3 o'clock)
Movement: Precisionist Japanese quartz
Water resistance: 100 meters / 330 feet
Condition: Brand New with Tags
Original Bulova Retail Gift Box Included


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> *Seiko SBEB005* Prospex Alpinist Men's ABC watch *$65.63*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, got the black version last week for around that price....$63 I think.

Hard to believe it does not have a countdown timer. WTF is wrong with Seiko?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

cairoanan said:


> Jet has the Citizen eco drive military - AW1410-08E
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're in a state where Jet charges sales tax, Certified Watch Store has this for $71.99 (no sales tax except NY), and Ebates has a 2% cashback,

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/citizen-eco-drive-men-s-aw1410-08e-sport-watch-black-dial.html

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-stainless-steel-case-eco-drive-movement.html


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Chirv said:


> Point is, could someone please explain watches with "Argonite" movements from a WIS perspective? Something something Chinese movements "assembled" in Detroit, right?


They're assembled in Detroit from Swiss made components produced by Ronda.

Shinola Watch Movements | Caliber Corner


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

oshane_f said:


> sorry about the double post dont know how to delete it


Edit, remove all content, and write "double post."

If using Tapatalk, highlight the post, click the edit icon at the top, and go for it.

I think desktop shows a pencil icon somewhere on your post (when signed in). Click on that and edit.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

For the Australians, Watchpartners (the local Fortis distributor) has a few reasonable deals which are also on its eBay store.

For example, a B-42 panda for AU$1600: FORTIS B-42 FLIEGER CHRONO VALJOUX 7750 BLACK LEATHER STRAP 635.10.71 L.01 | eBay

A Stratoliner for AU$1800: FORTIS B-42 STRATOLINER CHRONO BLACK WITH BLACK LEATHER STRAP 665.10.11 LF.01 | eBay

A Blue Horizon chronograph for AU$1800: FORTIS Aviatis Blue Horizon Chrono Day Date Auto PVD Watch Ltd Edn 656.18.95 LP | eBay


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Elkins45 said:


> STP has some really good deals on Wenger field watches as well, some for as low as $59 before codes or rebates.
> 
> Wenger Field Classic Black Dial Swiss Quartz Watch - 43mm, Leather and Canvas Strap - Save 53%


50 bucks for swiss made is the benchmark. With date is a plus, non-cheap strap is a second plus. Definitely good price.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

thatsanicewatchdude said:


> Not a deal
> 
> But just a reminder if you are purchasing from an online store for the first time always remember to look for the discount voucher if you sign up to their newsletter as a new customer.
> 
> Was just about to use AD10 for $10 at Jomashop, but realised I save $20 by signing up to their newsletter. Its always those annoying popups I am in a race to close as fast as possible when browsing to a site!


Just a heads up for you buddy.... joma have some ripper deals, but be very mindful of their shipping charges!

Ita


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> _*J Springs (by Seiko) BL002M *_ quartz 10 ATM chronograph *$29.95 + $6.44 shipping* or _*J Springs BB103H*_ 10ATM quartz day/date *$32.95 + $6.44 shipping*


Maybe a deal, maybe not. Has anybody bought from this seller before, Cititec?

I ordered a J. Springs Perpetual Calendar from them on Friday on a whim. When I ordered it I went and started doing a bit of searching around to find more info (probably should have done it the other way round...). Searched for the model number listed "JS-BL002M," and found that that number comes up on google for a whole host of different J Springs watches that are being sold by that seller (including those listed here), but doesn't seem to correspond to an actual J Springs model number.

The watch pictured, black face on a black leather band, had the same "Product Specifications" as a bunch of their other listings, including those linked here... "42mm, white face, silver band, etc." I only looked as far as the "42mm" before I ordered, didn't notice the rest. Managed to eventually find the model number that seemed to compare to watch in the picture to learn that it's actually only 38mm. Much smaller than I wanted.

I sent the seller a message within about 20mins of ordering, expressing my concerns. And then shortly after that requested a cancellation. As of yet have not heard back, and no action has been taken.

May still be legit based on the watch that's actually pictured, and just horribly lazy in the descriptions, and possibly with a made up model number. But do a little bit of research so that you know what you're actually getting.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

I ordered the JSprings blue quartz dive watch from them (Cititec). This deal was posted last week by HR.

The watch was dispatched quickly and will be delivered to my reshipper office today.

Will report here when I get it.

Cheers,

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Caberguy said:


> Maybe a deal, maybe not. Has anybody bought from this seller before, Cititec?
> 
> I ordered a J. Springs Perpetual Calendar from them on Friday on a whim. When I ordered it I went and started doing a bit of searching around to find more info (probably should have done it the other way round...). Searched for the model number listed "JS-BL002M," and found that that number comes up on google for a whole host of different J Springs watches that are being sold by that seller (including those listed here), but doesn't seem to correspond to an actual J Springs model number.
> 
> ...


Expect more imperfections for below $50 deals.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> They're Swiss movements, but it's nothing special. Though they're typically shipped out to watchmakers assembled, Shinola gets them unassembled, and assembles them in Detroit. It's gimmicky and purely to help the "_______ in the USA" cred. But Shinola has created a couple hundred decent jobs in an area desperate for them, and that's something.
> 
> I don't really like the style of too many Shinola watches. But I call foul when people here who sniff at them start saying they're pieces of crap. They may be wildly overpriced, but they are most certainly substantial and well-built.
> 
> When you're getting them for under $200, that's getting into a more comfortable realm. Under $150 would be even better.


I would go further and say that Shinola's watches aren't "overpriced" at all. The brand produces high-quality watches that accurately tell time. There are only three reasons why collectors say that the watches are overpriced: 1) Because they prefer mechanicals and disdain quartz; 2) because they buy more watches than the average person, and thus, must maximize their limited resources; and 3) because Shinola lacks the "heritage" and "provenance" that they supposedly expect from other brands (even as they give newer outfits such as Nomos a free pass).

Given that a $5 Paw Patrol-branded digital can tell time as accurately as higher-priced quartz (and are more-accurate than mechanicals), every watch costing more than five bucks is "overpriced". Especially when your smartphone can tell the time more-accurately and precisely because of network time protocol. Once we admit this, all that matters is which "overpriced" hunk of metal and glass we want. On that basis, Shinola is as good as every other brand out there.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sevenmack said:


> I would go further and say that Shinola's watches aren't "overpriced" at all. The brand produces high-quality watches that accurately tell time. There are only three reasons why collectors say that the watches are overpriced: 2) because they buy more watches than the average person, and thus, *must maximize their limited resources*; .


That is the definition of overpriced. A person has X dollars to spend. They choose a watch from another brand because it is a better value than Shinola/Filson.

I bought a Shinola at 50% off and returned it. Nice watch, but there are still better values at that price. 75% off is a good value, and they are available at that price.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

RyanD said:


> That is the definition of overpriced. A person has X dollars to spend. They choose a watch from another brand because it is a better value than Shinola/Filson.


That isn't a definition of overpriced, at least in any objective sense (which is more than the average cost of something in the marketplace). That is _your subjective_ definition of overpriced based on what you are willing to spend your money on. Just because you think a Shinola is "overpriced" doesn't mean that it is to anyone else or even as objectively measured by the marketplace (which still consists of people making subjective buying decisions based on personal preferences).

Additionally, what is "better values" for you isn't exactly so for someone else. This is because value, like price, is merely the economic version of opinion, and therefore, is subjective and based on preferences. If you are a casual watch buyer, a Gomelsky selling at $500 is perfectly priced because that may be the only watch they buy for years. For you, on the other hand, a Runwell priced at $150 may still be overpriced because you a watch collector and buy more watches than the average person.

Ultimately, the question isn't whether Shinola sells "overpriced" watches, but whether or not someone wants a Shinola, either at any price or depending on price. There are many collectors who don't want a Shinola at any price because of their preferences. But that doesn't mean the brand's watches are "overpriced".


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/wolf-windsor-watch-winder

Wolf Windsor watch winder

Starting at $139.99


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> That isn't a definition of overpriced, at least in any objective sense (which is more than the average cost of something in the marketplace). That is _your subjective_ definition of overpriced based on what you are willing to spend your money on. Just because you think a Shinola is "overpriced" doesn't mean that it is to anyone else or even as objectively measured by the marketplace (which still consists of people making subjective buying decisions based on personal preferences).
> 
> Additionally, what is "better values" for you isn't exactly so for someone else. This is because value, like price, is merely the economic version of opinion, and therefore, is subjective and based on preferences. If you are a casual watch buyer, a Gomelsky selling at $500 is perfectly priced because that may be the only watch they buy for years. For you, on the other hand, a Runwell priced at $150 may still be overpriced because you a watch collector and buy more watches than the average person.
> 
> Ultimately, the question isn't whether Shinola sells "overpriced" watches, but whether or not someone wants a Shinola, either at any price or depending on price. There are many collectors who don't want a Shinola at any price because of their preferences. But that doesn't mean the brand's watches are "overpriced".


Agreed. I'd buy Certina's and Alpina quartz for under 150 too if I could find them and the style is what I was looking for. These suckers are as well made as any other watches I've seen. Scored this bad boy from TJ MAXX for 140 on Friday. vintage flight dial, sapphire, super lumova, 20atm pressure, screw down crown a beautiful strap and the level of detail in this thing is worth 140 all day long. Now a Shinola Runwell is ugly to me so there's no price low enough for me for that guy.  To each his own. I understand you have to charge for marketing and the cost of doing business. Can't sell something for free. This watch (and the other Filson I scored for 120) is worth every penny of half it's MSRP. I just wouldn't pay it because I'm cheap and won't pay over 150 for any quartz watch. That's just me though. I wouldn't even knock someone for spending full price on a Shinola. Can't say the same for some other watches I own and scored deals on....


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is an $850 Filson chronograph for $254 with code 30GILT

https://www.gilt.com/brand/filson/p...aw-field-chronograph-watch-43mm?origin=search










Or a $650 3-hand model for $174 with code 30GILT

https://www.gilt.com/brand/filson/p...ackinaw-field-3-hand-watch-38mm?origin=search










I'm sure they won't last long...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A pretty fantastic price to be had at Jet on the Citizen Signature Grand Classic automatic, model NB3010-52A. Especially if you haven't yet used the 15% off on your first three orders. That $30 off takes it to $548.60, and Ebates rebate takes it to $532.14. That's $65 less than one on Inventory Adjusters, hundreds less than most everywhere else.

https://jet.com/product/detail/2a24...d=kenshoo_int&c=791096397&is_retargeting=true

Sapphire crystal, 100m water resistance; date, power reserve and 24-hour dial; Miyota 9184 movement. Kind of dressy and conservative, but with a bit of sportiness and casualness to it. Which is sort of right in my wheelhouse. Well-reviewed by Ariel Adams here:

Citizen Signature Grand Classic 9184 Watch Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Bulova Men's 98A146 Automatic Black Skeleton Dial Two Tone Dress Watch








Fortis Marine Master Black Dial Mens Watch 670.17.41 LP | eBay








Eterna Men's Soleure Swiss Automatic Black Leather Strap Watch 834041.441175 | eBay








Bulova Men's 98B257 Precisionist UHF Chronograph Quartz Black Bracelet Watch | eBay








Bulova Accutron Men's 65C117 Accu Swiss Chronograph Automatic Two Tone Watch | eBay


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Bulova Men's Accutron II 96B239 Chronograph Watch @ Amazon - $99
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013PDAWCE/
> 
> ...


The mailman just dropped off the new Bulova 96B239 ordered from Amazon on Saturday. Here are some actual pics of the unsized watch in hand. Please overlook the protective wrap still on bracelet. Just a precaution while checking out function of the watch. BTW, bracelet is typical Bulova, good quality and will fit a gorilla if needed;-)
















Initial impression is very positive. As you can see in the photos, the guilloche/sunburst pattern of the main dial is very subtle compared to the stock photos. The subdials have a concentric pattern which provides a nice contrast to the main dial. The red tuning fork chrono second hand provides visual "pop".

Only minor criticisms at this time, 30M WR, mineral crystal and typical poor Bulova lume. On the positive, signed crown and clasp (inside), quality bracelet solid end pieces and half links, very good fit/finish.

If I were to sum it up, a sporty dress chrono. IMO, definitely worth the current asking price of $99. Amazon still has it up - see link above in original post.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A pretty fantastic price to be had at Jet on the Citizen Signature Grand Classic automatic, model NB3010-52A. Especially if you haven't yet used the 15% off on your first three orders. That $30 off takes it to $548.60, and Ebates rebate takes it to $532.14. That's $65 less than one on Inventory Adjusters, hundreds less than most everywhere else.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/detail/2a24...d=kenshoo_int&c=791096397&is_retargeting=true
> 
> ...


I bought one of these from Amazon Warehouse recently. Very nice watch. Good value in the ~$500 range.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A pretty fantastic price to be had at Jet on the Citizen Signature Grand Classic automatic, model NB3010-52A. Especially if you haven't yet used the 15% off on your first three orders. That $30 off takes it to $548.60, and Ebates rebate takes it to $532.14. That's $65 less than one on Inventory Adjusters, hundreds less than most everywhere else.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/detail/2a24...d=kenshoo_int&c=791096397&is_retargeting=true
> 
> ...


and these Signature watches are superbly finished. Love my black dial NB0040-58E.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A pretty fantastic price to be had at Jet on the Citizen Signature Grand Classic automatic, model NB3010-52A.


Agree +1000. The Citizen Signature Grand Classics are phenomenal watches. IMO, as the SARB033/035 skew watch values for anything under $500, the Citizen Signature Grand Classics skews values for anything under $2000. They are that nice. Although I didn't see it in the review, I'm guessing the sapphire crystal has double anti-reflective coatings. I have the NB0040-58A and 2X ARC effect is jaw dropping. The crystal just disappears. Thank you for posting, WTW!


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A pretty fantastic price to be had at Jet on the Citizen Signature Grand Classic automatic, model NB3010-52A. Especially if you haven't yet used the 15% off on your first three orders. That $30 off takes it to $548.60, and Ebates rebate takes it to $532.14. That's $65 less than one on Inventory Adjusters, hundreds less than most everywhere else.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/detail/2a24...d=kenshoo_int&c=791096397&is_retargeting=true
> 
> ...


I handled one last weekend and was so blown away by it I almost bought it on the spot. It wears well and is nicely finished.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tissot Heritage PRS516 -$259

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/381992000541









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Bulova 96B230 military style watch with precisionist movement is on sale for $91.99 with prime shipping. Appears to be the all time low on Amazon, per CCC.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B230-Military-Display-Japanese/dp/B00TQHECP2


----------



## sayyes19 (Sep 23, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A pretty fantastic price to be had at Jet on the Citizen Signature Grand Classic automatic, model NB3010-52A. Especially if you haven't yet used the 15% off on your first three orders. That $30 off takes it to $548.60, and Ebates rebate takes it to $532.14. That's $65 less than one on Inventory Adjusters, hundreds less than most everywhere else.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/detail/2a24...d=kenshoo_int&c=791096397&is_retargeting=true
> 
> ...


I love my Grand Classic.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A pretty fantastic price to be had at Jet on the Citizen Signature Grand Classic automatic, model NB3010-52A.


Great find. You're the man!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*Bulova Men's 96B231 Analog Display Quartz Cream Dial / Black Strap Field Chrono at Amazon - $101
*
https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B231-Analog-Display-Quartz/dp/B00U1LX77G/

Bought this a month ago when it was $100. Like all of the Bulovas that have been popping up lately, solid values and good watches. Thank goodness I have one...already done my "Which Bulova this week?" purchase!


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A pretty fantastic price to be had at Jet on the Citizen Signature Grand Classic automatic, model NB3010-52A. Especially if you haven't yet used the 15% off on your first three orders. That $30 off takes it to $548.60, and Ebates rebate takes it to $532.14. That's $65 less than one on Inventory Adjusters, hundreds less than most everywhere else.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/detail/2a24...d=kenshoo_int&c=791096397&is_retargeting=true
> 
> ...


The Citizen Signature automatics are amazing. Especially the movement finishing, which beats Seiko's 6R15s at the $400-to-$1,500 price point and actually is better than the finish for most Sellita and ETA movements used in this price range. I highly recommend them.

Here's my Grand Classic Silver Ice:


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Another Citizen Grand Classic ([URL="https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0091N5H8M/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all"]NB0040-58A) [/URL] this time on AWD, so free returns, used like new condition $400 - one left:


----------



## Pot6 (Aug 23, 2016)

Big discounts on REPLACEMENT STRAPS AND BRACELETS - Home regarding straps:
- Nylons Ballistic
- Sylicon
- Hydro55


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Tissot Heritage PRS516 -$259
> 
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/381992000541
> 
> ...


Oh man that's sexy. If I didn't have my eyes on the Unimatic Due I might cop. I might anyway if it's still here in a few months - more than 10 available. Anyone know what type of bracelet those are called?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Sevenmack said:


> I would go further and say that Shinola's watches aren't "overpriced" at all. The brand produces high-quality watches that accurately tell time. There are only three reasons why collectors say that the watches are overpriced: 1) Because they prefer mechanicals and disdain quartz; 2) because they buy more watches than the average person, and thus, must maximize their limited resources; and 3) because Shinola lacks the "heritage" and "provenance" that they supposedly expect from other brands (even as they give newer outfits such as Nomos a free pass).
> 
> Given that a $5 Paw Patrol-branded digital can tell time as accurately as higher-priced quartz (and are more-accurate than mechanicals), every watch costing more than five bucks is "overpriced". Especially when your smartphone can tell the time more-accurately and precisely because of network time protocol. Once we admit this, all that matters is which "overpriced" hunk of metal and glass we want. On that basis, Shinola is as good as every other brand out there.


I saw a pic of a lug that snapped off the case of a shinola once. Never seen that before. Lol


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Request for deal advice... I've been lusting after a Seiko Cocktail Time SARB065, what is a good price for them and where should I be looking? Normal price is above what I can spend for a watch, all of mine are much, much cheaper, so I would love to find a deal so I could get one of these.

Thank you for any help you can offer.


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

So I bought this one when it was posted in the 10th. It arrived today. Three things I noticed real quick:
A) the tag attached linked to a website I couldn't pull up www.j-springs.com
B) No instructions included. That may be common on cheaper watches, but I'm used to getting a manual with my G-Shocks and citizens and seikos...
C) the model number JS-BL002M is used for a lot of their watches.












HoustonReal said:


> _*J Springs "Roulette"*_ quartz 100M WR chronograph *$39.95 + $6.44* shipping _*ONE left in stock*_


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Tissot Heritage PRS516 -$259
> 
> Look at this on eBay Tissot Heritage PR 516 Automatic Mens Watch T071.430.11.031.00 | eBay
> 
> ...


Thanks very much. I've been looking to scratch that itch for a while. Best price I've seen on it for a long time. I went for it.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Chirv said:


> Oh man that's sexy. If I didn't have my eyes on the Unimatic Due I might cop. I might anyway if it's still here in a few months - more than 10 available. Anyone know what type of bracelet those are called?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


That particular one I call awkward and uncomfortable.

Others call them steel rally straps. You can get custom made ones from Olongapo.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

swank said:


> Request for deal advice... I've been lusting after a Seiko Cocktail Time SARB065, what is a good price for them and where should I be looking? Normal price is above what I can spend for a watch, all of mine are much, much cheaper, so I would love to find a deal so I could get one of these.
> 
> Thank you for any help you can offer.


A quick Google search for that model shows some discounted prices, with the best prices around $360 from some highly rated eBay sellers.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

swank said:


> Request for deal advice... I've been lusting after a Seiko Cocktail Time SARB065, what is a good price for them and where should I be looking? Normal price is above what I can spend for a watch, all of mine are much, much cheaper, so I would love to find a deal so I could get one of these.
> 
> Thank you for any help you can offer.


Are you sure you don't want one of the new ones? They sure are pretty...

$340 for the 3-hand model here.
https://mimosjewelry.com/products/srpb43


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Eterna in-house GMT for $928 with code DMLEGACY928. I think that's very close to the all time low for the GMT model.

Eterna 1948 Legacy 7680-41-11-1175 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Are you sure you don't want one of the new ones? They sure are pretty...
> 
> $340 for the 3-hand model here.
> https://mimosjewelry.com/products/srpb43


That PR Cocktail is pretty nice. Is Mimo's usually a good deal (20% off bring it to ~$480)?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Disneydave said:


> That PR Cocktail is pretty nice. Is Mimo's usually a good deal (20% off bring it to ~$480)?


No idea. I wouldn't expect big discounts on pre-orders, but they should be widely available in the US eventually.

For reference, you can get an SSA model with the same movement for $265.

Seiko Presage Automatic Power Reserve Japan Made SSA337 SSA337J1 SSA337J Men's Watch


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Wow, I didn't know the SARB065 had been replaced by the SRPB43! I am glad I asked, I learned something new. Also the SSA341 and SSA343 are great as well.

I'll have to let the new ones land and see if there are better deals now that they are directly available in the US.

Thank you all, once again I learn from a great community.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

RyanD said:


> No idea. I wouldn't expect big discounts on pre-orders, but they should be widely available in the US eventually.
> 
> For reference, you can get an SSA model with the same movement for $265.
> 
> Seiko Presage Automatic Power Reserve Japan Made SSA337 SSA337J1 SSA337J Men's Watch


Thanks! Maybe I'll let this one cool a bit and see where the prices land. I was hoping the same for the 62MAS reissue, but I guess those were limited and really popular.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

MacInFL said:


> *Bulova Men's 96B231 Analog Display Quartz Cream Dial / Black Strap Field Chrono at Amazon - $101
> *
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B231-Analog-Display-Quartz/dp/B00U1LX77G/
> 
> ...


Nice "which bulova this week".

Better "which bulova this day".



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

jkpa said:


> and these Signature watches are superbly finished. Love my black dial NB0040-58E.





MacInFL said:


> Agree +1000. The Citizen Signature Grand Classics are phenomenal watches. IMO, as the SARB033/035 skew watch values for anything under $500, the Citizen Signature Grand Classics skews values for anything under $2000. They are that nice. Although I didn't see it in the review, I'm guessing the sapphire crystal has double anti-reflective coatings. I have the NB0040-58A and 2X ARC effect is jaw dropping. The crystal just disappears. Thank you for posting, WTW!


Does this wear smaller than it's 43mm?


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

I love this style, but I'm not sure if I could ever get it to wear right. This is a good price though and the supply of these seem to be thinning out.


valuewatchguy said:


> Tissot Heritage PRS516 -$259
> 
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/381992000541
> 
> ...


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

More Glycine from Watchgooroo:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Mens-...-46mm-Black-Dial-Steel-Bracelet-/332212505888
The steel bracelet and lack of a crown/eagle logo caught my attention on this one. The size is a bit much for me, but I dropped an order for this one anyway.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RBLAINE said:


> More Glycine from Watchgooroo:
> Glycine Men's 3873.19.MB Incursore Manual Wind 46mm Black Dial Steel Bracelet | eBay
> The steel bracelet and lack of a crown/eagle logo caught my attention on this one. The size is a bit much for me, but I dropped an order for this one anyway.


This one is $399 on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Glycine-Incursore-Manual-Stainless-3873-19SL/dp/B010NZV3TI


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Bulova Accutron II Moonview Blue Leather Strap Watch (B00J351WVY)








Another great Bulova UHF movement deal. AreaTrend via Amazon has it for $86.10 and free shipping.


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

RyanD said:


> This one is $399 on Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Glycine-Incursore-Manual-Stainless-3873-19SL/dp/B010NZV3TI


Is it just me or do the 3's look a little retarded on these?


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> Does this wear smaller than it's 43mm?


Well, the NB0040-XXX series is listed at 42mm. I haven't actually measured mine but my 58A (silver dial/blue hands) "wears" well for me. It is very balanced. In contrast, also have the "other blue" watch, a Kontiki Date, white dial / blue hands/accents. It is also a 42mm and it definitely wears larger, due to the narrower bezel but wears fine...just more sporty.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

matlobi said:


> *Bulova Accutron II Moonview Blue Leather Strap Watch (B00J351WVY)*
> 
> View attachment 11837362
> 
> ...


it the bezel turned i would be very tempted. i would really love a vintage 24hr version.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

If you live in Australia you can get the Citizen Eco-Drive BM8470-11E for AU$99.00 Shipped at Starbuy.
This is part of their Click Frenzy Sale.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Tissot Heritage PRS516 -$259
> 
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/381992000541
> 
> ...





RBLAINE said:


> More Glycine from Watchgooroo:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Mens-...-46mm-Black-Dial-Steel-Bracelet-/332212505888
> The steel bracelet and lack of a crown/eagle logo caught my attention on this one. The size is a bit much for me, but I dropped an order for this one anyway.





RyanD said:


> This one is $399 on Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Glycine-Incursore-Manual-Stainless-3873-19SL/dp/B010NZV3TI


Man my Unimatic Due I was planning on getting for grad is having some serious competition now. Already have an NH35 and no Swiss or hand winds besides Komandirskies. I'm a sucker for small seconds too, and I'm conflicted (again).



isitauthentic said:


> Is it just me or do the 3's look a little retarded on these?


Haha yes the Gooroo's one does (although I do like the indices and hands better).

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RBLAINE said:


> I love this style, but I'm not sure if I could ever get it to wear right. This is a good price though and the supply of these seem to be thinning out.


Works with different looks

(Pics from Google image search)









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

The gold version of the Tissot Heritage PRS516 on a leather rally is also on sale for a pretty good price, $285 on Jomashop's eBay store.

I know it's not for everyone, but I love the oh-so-70s vibe, and I hope it comes down a bit more.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

swank said:


> Wow, I didn't know the SARB065 had been replaced by the SRPB43! I am glad I asked, I learned something new. Also the SSA341 and SSA343 are great as well.
> 
> I'll have to let the new ones land and see if there are better deals now that they are directly available in the US.
> 
> Thank you all, once again I learn from a great community.


Just a heads up, the replacement uses a 4R36 vs the current one that is using a 6R15.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Shuutr said:


> So I bought this one when it was posted in the 10th. It arrived today. Three things I noticed real quick:
> A) the tag attached linked to a website I couldn't pull up www.j-springs.com
> B) No instructions included. That may be common on cheaper watches, but I'm used to getting a manual with my G-Shocks and citizens and seikos...
> C) the model number JS-BL002M is used for a lot of their watches.
> ...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

isitauthentic said:


> Is it just me or do the 3's look a little retarded on these?


I think it would be wise for you to invest in a thesaurus.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

double post


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

royalpig180 said:


> Bulova 96B230 military style watch with precisionist movement is on sale for $91.99 with prime shipping. Appears to be the all time low on Amazon, per CCC.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B230-Military-Display-Japanese/dp/B00TQHECP2
> 
> View attachment 11834242


I got it. Not to brag, but for $65 'cause I had some Amazon points.

OK, I am bragging, I'll cop to it.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Works with different looks
> 
> (Pics from Google image search)
> 
> ...


I have a gold variant of the same watch on a leather rally strap & enjoy it a great deal; it even attracts notice from non-watch geeks. It's thick, but so am I; I would advocate enthusiasm for this timepiece in proportion to your body size -- i.e. skinny buyers proceed with caution, men of size, click the "buy" button fearlessly.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

...


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> I think it would be wise for you to invest in a thesaurus.


Username does not check out ?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## StormCrow (Sep 25, 2010)

OK back to watches it arrived today the name is truly not great but the watch is pretty damn awesome looking got mine on eBay for 110.00 US and so far im thrilled the buttons sooo smoooth n i like the double register instead of the triple with the useless 6 position sub-dial most of em have,..nice seagull movement realy shiny nice radiomir homage case and a NOT Paneri looking dial,..think its a cool looking watch MILITARYSHOP GLOSTER | Rakuten Global Market: Precision mechanical pilot watch "WANCHER Fortitude" military chronograph leather belt Brown (Brown) new model regular manual shop offer special Bako with tax


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

StormCrow said:


> OK back to watches it arrived today the name is truly not great but the watch is pretty damn awesome looking got mine on eBay for 110.00 US and so far im thrilled the buttons sooo smoooth n i like the double register instead of the triple with the useless 6 position sub-dial most of em have,..nice seagull movement realy shiny nice radiomir homage case and a NOT Paneri looking dial,..think its a cool looking watch MILITARYSHOP GLOSTER | Rakuten Global Market: Precision mechanical pilot watch "WANCHER Fortitude" military chronograph leather belt Brown (Brown) new model regular manual shop offer special Bako with tax


Wow, that IS really good looking. Might have to try to score one on the 'Bay myself. Brand new mechanical chrono for under $150 (with the right auction)? Yes please!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Delete, formatting was a mess.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Delete, formatting didn't work.


----------



## Pot6 (Aug 23, 2016)

Last Glycine Incursore on sale...
Glycine Men's 3874.11.LBN7 NL Incursure Automatic 46mm Silver Dial Brown Leather | eBay


----------



## wankidd (Nov 30, 2016)

Massdrop for SKX007K1 for 169.99
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-core-skx-dive-watch


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

wankidd said:


> Massdrop for SKX007K1 for 169.99
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-core-skx-dive-watch


The price with bracelet it $179.99

If you dont want to wait for massdrop....

Jomashop has for $185 after coupon 
Jet has for $168 if you can use the 15% coupon
Ebay for $168.50 from Ultimate-watches

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> I think it would be wise for you to invest in a thesaurus.


So people are so far behind the times that they still call people that and then get offended when it's used in more appropriate contexts? I don't get it.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation's daily deal is the Revue-Thommen Airspeed automatic chronograph for $649. Be Frugal takes that to $603.57. A nice price for a nice-looking Valjoux 7750, sapphire crystal chrono.

Revue Thommen Airspeed Pilot Men's Watch Model: 17081.6534


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Have you ever wanted to try a Bronze watch but didn't want to pony up $500+ for the experiment? Well this kickstarter project from a well known micro brand is a good opportunity at the Early Bird pricing. This is a Quartz movement though, not a problem for me. I would rather have this $239 quartz bronze watch than some of the other quartz that i have seen lately for nearly the same $.

Either way it is a relatively inexpensive way to check out the bronze fixation that many people have.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/740487351/bronze-cusn8-watch-molon-labe?ref=discovery


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> Have you ever wanted to try a Bronze watch but didn't want to pony up $500+ for the experiment? Well this kickstarter project from a well known micro brand is a good opportunity at the Early Bird pricing. This is a Quartz movement though, not a problem for me. I would rather have this $239 quartz bronze watch than some of the other quartz that i have seen lately for nearly the same $.
> 
> Either way it is a relatively inexpensive way to check out the bronze fixation that many people have.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/740487351/bronze-cusn8-watch-molon-labe?ref=discovery


Would be great if solar-powered.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

StormCrow said:


> OK back to watches it arrived today the name is truly not great but the watch is pretty damn awesome looking got mine on eBay for 110.00 US and so far im thrilled the buttons sooo smoooth n i like the double register instead of the triple with the useless 6 position sub-dial most of em have,..nice seagull movement realy shiny nice radiomir homage case and a NOT Paneri looking dial,..think its a cool looking watch MILITARYSHOP GLOSTER | Rakuten Global Market: Precision mechanical pilot watch "WANCHER Fortitude" military chronograph leather belt Brown (Brown) new model regular manual shop offer special Bako with tax


Sharp looking. But again dual citizenship. Seagull is from China, land of rising sun is Japan.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that is even nicer than the gold one mentionedon the thread last month.




Chirv said:


> Oh man that's sexy. If I didn't have my eyes on the Unimatic Due I might cop. I might anyway if it's still here in a few months


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Have you ever wanted to try a Bronze watch but didn't want to pony up $500+ for the experiment? Well this kickstarter project from a well known micro brand is a good opportunity at the Early Bird pricing. This is a Quartz movement though, not a problem for me. I would rather have this $239 quartz bronze watch than some of the other quartz that i have seen lately for nearly the same $.
> 
> Either way it is a relatively inexpensive way to check out the bronze fixation that many people have.


I have had a bronze itch for a while now. Bronze, super luminous, Swiss quartz, drilled lugs. Hmmm sounds appealing to me for the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Ossamanity said:


> I have had a bronze itch for a while now. Bronze, super luminous, Swiss quartz, drilled lugs. Hmmm sounds appealing to me for the price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Looks good but note that there is no seconds hand on this one; it is a 2-hander.

Could turn off some buyers but since it is quartz, you won't get the tick-tick of the seconds hands running on a quartz watch every second.

Also, "only" 100m WR is a bit of a letdown, considering that this looks like a sports watch.

Cheers,

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looks good but note that there is no seconds hand on this one; it is a 2-hander.
> 
> ...


Even Magrette did a Regattare in bronze that was only 5atm WR and looked similar. It had an automatic but was over $400 from what i remember.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

Seemingly great price on Certina DS-1 Titanium (at least $100 cheaper than all the other prices I came up with today). Please buy these out or I might just break (break down and break my promise not to ....).
Certina DS 1 C006-407-44-041-00 Men's Watch , watches

Just noticed, as usual, the ashford link sends you to a "forbidden" place, so just go to [url]http://www.ashford.com and search Certina DS-1 Titanium and you'll see the offer at $423! (Anybody know how this forbidden stuff can be avoided with them?)
[/URL]


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

tonypisa said:


> Seemingly great price on Certina DS-1 Titanium (at least $100 cheaper than all the other prices I came up with today). Please buy these out or I might just break (break down and break my promise not to ....).
> Certina DS 1 C006-407-44-041-00 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> Just noticed, as usual, the ashford link sends you to a "forbidden" place, so just go to Luxury Watch Movado, Ebel, Tag Heuer, Concord, Bulova, Breitling, Seiko, ESQ, Cartier, Corum, Kenneth Cole, Citizen, Bulgari, Chopard - Ashford.com and search Certina DS-1 Titanium and you'll see the offer at $423! (Anybody know how this forbidden stuff can be avoided with them?)


FYI, I bought this same watch for $260 in November from Ashford.


----------



## MrGimpy (Sep 7, 2014)

StormCrow said:


> OK back to watches it arrived today the name is truly not great but the watch is pretty damn awesome looking got mine on eBay for 110.00 US and so far im thrilled the buttons sooo smoooth n i like the double register instead of the triple with the useless 6 position sub-dial most of em have,..nice seagull movement realy shiny nice radiomir homage case and a NOT Paneri looking dial,..think its a cool looking watch (link)


Nice catch! This one looks impressive in the photos and sounds even better in the copy:

_But, in usual business scene, Chronograph, according to the suit, that is
It's not accept?
I think, it is not.
Broke during a routine a little more energy and Pocket depth of expression.
Many can be effective._​
And if you're still not convinced:

_This model is especially, hobbies, special and high.
Ryo who seemed to be look at, try grabbed.
I think certainly the charm WANCHER watch, I strongly feel._​


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

RyanD said:


> FYI, I bought this same watch for $260 in November from Ashford.


$260?!?!? OK, then I just give up! I will never understand what a good price is for anything - they have a list price of $940. So, what you're saying is that I should never buy any watch (except maybe Steinhart) that costs more than 30% MSRP!?!? Thanks for the info, Ryan, I will find it easier to resist the breakdown.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Pot6 said:


> Last Glycine Incursore on sale...
> Glycine Men's 3874.11.LBN7 NL Incursure Automatic 46mm Silver Dial Brown Leather | eBay


I have this one, paid a lot more. 
Crap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looks good but note that there is no seconds hand on this one; it is a 2-hander.
> 
> ...


I was turned off by the no second hand and that I found the case (or at least very similar, on a pick-your-own-adventure watch building site from overseas... I guess that might be almost expected now by microbrand startups on Kickstarter?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Cheapest Nato Straps is having a buy 5 get 20% off sale and Facebook10 knocks another 10% off. Gets these nice looking Kvarnsjo Leather straps under $11 each.

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...varnsjo-vintage-leather-1?variant=26545266384

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4799-8A33-79C4C8F6E403_zpsii7jqywu.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

tonypisa said:


> $260?!?!? OK, then I just give up! I will never understand what a good price is for anything - they have a list price of $940. So, what you're saying is that I should never buy any watch (except maybe Steinhart) that costs more than 30% MSRP!?!? Thanks for the info, Ryan, I will find it easier to resist the breakdown.


I think all he's saying is that within the last 6 months, it was $163 cheaper. That's good, helpful information for anyone who is watching these.

I don't see anything in there about how people should spend their money.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Cheapest Nato Straps is having a buy 5 get 20% off sale and Facebook10 knocks another 10% off. Gets these nice looking Kvarnsjo Leather straps under $11 each.
> 
> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...varnsjo-vintage-leather-1?variant=26545266384
> 
> http://


Just a heads up, code: *welcomeback* get's you 15% off


----------



## Pot6 (Aug 23, 2016)

Right after Invicta bought Glycine, prices went really down: inventory cleaning?
Time to buy something cheap.


w4tchnut said:


> I have this one, paid a lot more.
> Crap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono

$729 with code "DMJAZZ729".

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/jazzmaster/chrono+auto/H32606855.pid


----------



## Pot6 (Aug 23, 2016)

That is quite a deal. Thanks


MattFeeder said:


> Just a heads up, code: *welcomeback* get's you 15% off


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Gemnation has Alpina smart watches for $269 with a strap or $299 with a bracelet. That's about as cheap as they have been.

Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> Cheapest Nato Straps is having a buy 5 get 20% off sale and Facebook10 knocks another 10% off. Gets these nice looking Kvarnsjo Leather straps under $11 each.
> 
> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...varnsjo-vintage-leather-1?variant=26545266384
> 
> ...


FYI, I have a couple of these. They look nice but in the flesh they feel cheap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> FYI, I have a couple of these. They look nice but in the flesh they feel cheap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

EA-Sport said:


> FYI, I have a couple of these. They look nice but in the flesh they feel cheap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The stitching is not very good either. They look great and are perfectly fine for occasional use but they won't hold up to daily wear.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't recall seeing this exact Hamilton model posted before. $729 with code DMJAZZ729. H-31 movement with 60-hour power reserve. Classy af.

Hamilton Jazzmaster H32606855 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Cheapest Nato Straps is having a buy 5 get 20% off sale


I thought this was a permanent thing? Haven't bought from them in a while but it's always been there every time I've checked.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Ebay has an electronics promotion going on now using code P20FINDYOURTECH that will get you 20% off of your purchase. Not a lot of watches available other than some smart watches and a few Nixons but Skymall is a participating vendor and the big wooden watch box is available. Priced at $49.99 and the code gets it to $39.99. Not the cheapest it's been but a deal is a deal. Also some winders available from them as well.

Cherry Wood Jewelry Box + Watch Organizer + Displays Watches Jewelry + Glass Top | eBay


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Chirv said:


> I thought this was a permanent thing? Haven't bought from them in a while but it's always been there every time I've checked.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


You may be right. I wasn't aware of the sale and assumed others may not know either. With the code MattFeeder listed it makes for some pretty cheap straps. Just trying to positively contribute to the thread, you know help a brother out where you can.....


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> FYI, I have a couple of these. They look nice but in the flesh they feel cheap.





valuewatchguy said:


> The stitching is not very good either. They look great and are perfectly fine for occasional use but they won't hold up to daily wear.





hamsterdams said:


> Agreed


Does that apply to all of them or just to the nylon natos? I already placed an order for a few of the classic leather straps, IE this one:
https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...kvarnsjo-leather-burgundy?variant=20154689029


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> You may be right. I wasn't aware of the sale and assumed others may not know either. With the code MattFeeder listed it makes for some pretty cheap straps. Just trying to positively contribute to the thread, you know help a brother out where you can.....


Haha don't sweat it, post away by all means! Just wasn't sure if someone knew something I didn't. I've got some of the cheap Kv... leather and suede straps and they don't even compare to her newer vintage ones that I have one of. Those are actually quite nice. Here's mine on my Techne Goshawk














Edit: excuse the wrong date and time, haven't worn this one in a while

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

isitauthentic said:


> Is it just me or do the 3's look a little retarded on these?


If by retarded you mean having an underbite, then...umm.......yes.....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

StogieNinja said:


> Does that apply to all of them or just to the nylon natos? I already placed an order for a few of the classic leather straps, IE this one:
> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...kvarnsjo-leather-burgundy?variant=20154689029


Here's a new addition that would be of interest to me









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here's a new addition that would be of interest to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't get over the grammatical mistakes in that ad.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

StogieNinja said:


> Does that apply to all of them or just to the nylon natos? I already placed an order for a few of the classic leather straps, IE this one:
> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...kvarnsjo-leather-burgundy?variant=20154689029


I was referring to their leather strap...their NATO strap is not bad..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Gemnation has Alpina smart watches for $269 with a strap or $299 with a bracelet. That's about as cheap as they have been.
> 
> Watches at Gemnation.com


Was considering one but I bet what they have for stock is pretty close to the battery crapping out and I couldn't find any info on what battery the thing takes.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here's a new addition that would be of interest to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

eljay said:


> I can't get over the grammatical mistakes in that ad.


The missing hyphens and comma are killing me.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

impetusera said:


> Was considering one but I bet what they have for stock is pretty close to the battery crapping out and I couldn't find any info on what battery the thing takes.


Also: designed in 2011. That's 3 lifetimes in smartwatch years.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Watcheshalfprice has the limited vintage version of the Bulova A-15 for $350. I had the PVD one for a while but traded it. Great watch but I don't miss it enough to consider getting this one. ETA auto, boxed domed sapphire, dual internal bezels, an interesting history and factory warranty. 4 left. http://www.ebay.com/itm/292119546978









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

Chirv said:


> Watcheshalfprice has the limited vintage version of the Bulova A-15 for $350. I had the PVD one for a while but traded it. Great watch but I don't miss it enough to consider getting this one. ETA auto, boxed domed sapphire, dual internal bezels, an interesting history and factory warranty. 4 left. Bulova Accu Swiss Men's 63A119 Type A-15 Chronograph Military Style 40mm Watch | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you sir. I took one for the team


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

teioh3 said:


> Chirv said:
> 
> 
> > Watcheshalfprice has the limited vintage version of the Bulova A-15 for $350. I had the PVD one for a while but traded it. Great watch but I don't miss it enough to consider getting this one. ETA auto, boxed domed sapphire, dual internal bezels, an interesting history and factory warranty. 4 left. Bulova Accu Swiss Men's 63A119 Type A-15 Chronograph Military Style 40mm Watch | eBay
> ...


Refurbished


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

beefyt said:


> A thank you to the mods, and a head's up to the remaining shi-talkers:


Just a 'heads up' I'm Baaaaack 







Lovely to see you again Beefy, my 3 day resort holiday had zero to do with this thread lol, it was for putting up a picture of a woman in a bikini top on in a blog i made, nice to be back though, i missed you mate.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> I was referring to their leather strap...their NATO strap is not bad..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol.. good I was getting worried just ordered 5 NATOs from these guys.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

atarione said:


> lol.. good I was getting worried just ordered 5 NATOs from these guys.


I have NATO and Zulu from CNS and they are very well made. Zulu are thicker and I needed to use bended pins for my Aragon.

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> Does that apply to all of them or just to the nylon natos? I already placed an order for a few of the classic leather straps, IE this one:
> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...kvarnsjo-leather-burgundy?variant=20154689029


I haveba couple of leather strap from it, I guess you get what you pay for, because I am totally not impressed by it.

Two same model with different colour came with different length, thus I had to punch extra holes in one of it.

The holder is too big, so it keep slipping out every so often. YMMV.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

eljay said:


> I can't get over the grammatical mistakes in that ad.


Yeah, but keep in mind English isn't their first language.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Just a 'heads up' I'm Baaaaack
> View attachment 11851370
> 
> Lovely to see you again Beefy, my 3 day resort holiday had zero to do with this thread lol, it was for putting up a picture of a woman in a bikini top on in a blog i made, nice to be back though, i missed you mate.


Welcome back cobia you're far better liked then some of the others ;-)


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Chirv said:


> Watcheshalfprice has the limited vintage version of the Bulova A-15 for $350. I had the PVD one for a while but traded it. Great watch but I don't miss it enough to consider getting this one. ETA auto, boxed domed sapphire, dual internal bezels, an interesting history and factory warranty. 4 left. Bulova Accu Swiss Men's 63A119 Type A-15 Chronograph Military Style 40mm Watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0 available / 5 sold


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> Refurbished


furbished smurbished - that is a fine looking watch. I'd buy it in a minute if they still had it up for sale.

What's wrong with these Bulova folks that they can't realize what is hot and make more?


----------



## marcunha (Jun 30, 2014)

so many Bulova deals

I wish a deal on the bulova moon watch 96b251 would appear 

Mario


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

teioh3 said:


> thank you sir. I took one for the team


Glad someone was able to snag before they went like crazy! Keep us updated. Congrats!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Timex T49824 for sale (used) at the Bay - these are discontinued and hard to come by. I've seen the white dialed version at Massdrop and one other online retailer in the last year in the $55-75 range but they're becoming more scarce.

Current bid is at $.99 and free shipping to the US (or if you have a US mailbox: read = mymallbox.com)

Very popular no doubt because of the knurled case sides.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

marcunha said:


> so many Bulova deals
> 
> I wish a deal on the bulova moon watch 96b251 would appear
> 
> Mario


I posted a few in the last month - keep checking in, as Bulova keeps making them, and people flip, they come up used and then the new market has to drop prices to compensate.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> You could do a lot worse than this for a black dress/office watch. *Citizen NP4040-54E*. Sapphire crystal and automatic Miyota movement. *$158.36* after the 20% off coupon code via Duty Free Island's eBay site. Beats other sellers by at least $100.
> 
> Sort of a poor man's SARB033.
> 
> ...


Did you pick up one of these for yourself? It's back up over $200 but still may be a good deal. There's just not a lot of info or reviews for this.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

"He's not the Messiah. He's just a very naughty boy!" 



Cobia said:


> Just a 'heads up' I'm Baaaaack
> View attachment 11851370
> 
> Lovely to see you again Beefy, my 3 day resort holiday had zero to do with this thread lol, it was for putting up a picture of a woman in a bikini top on in a blog i made, nice to be back though, i missed you mate.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> View attachment 11853378
> 
> 
> Timex T49824 for sale (used) at the Bay - these are discontinued and hard to come by. I've seen the white dialed version at Massdrop and one other online retailer in the last year in the $55-75 range but they're becoming more scarce.
> ...


The T49823 (black dial) in similar looking used condition is here for $30 to bid and $50 BIN too - Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/172674952015

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

While I love the look of the Bulova with the internal bezel, I just found the execution to be lacking. Fitment wasn't there. 

At these prices, some may be thrilled. Just my $.02.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

marcunha said:


> so many Bulova deals
> 
> I wish a deal on the bulova moon watch 96b251 would appear
> 
> Mario


Keep an eye on F29, they pop up there with some regularity. That's where I got mine after I missed out on the BF deal last year.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> While I love the look of the Bulova with the internal bezel, I just found the execution to be lacking. Fitment wasn't there.
> 
> At these prices, some may be thrilled. Just my $.02.


That surprises me. I'm happy with mine, even though I don't wear it much. You must be better attuned to watch details than I. Pic for fun.


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

Massdrop has the Victorianox Airboss Mach 4 and 7 for $299.99. Looks like a decent deal.

https://goo.gl/c3i8Bc

Photo borrowed from Massdrop.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> View attachment 11853378
> 
> 
> Timex T49824 for sale (used) at the Bay - these are discontinued and hard to come by. I've seen the white dialed version at Massdrop and one other online retailer in the last year in the $55-75 range but they're becoming more scarce.
> ...


I thought it was the timex T2P426 and my heart skipped a beat 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Track Rat (Jan 11, 2016)

I hate this thread.


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

Jabrnet said:


> Massdrop has the Victorianox Airboss Mach 4 and 7 for $299.99. Looks like a decent deal.
> 
> https://goo.gl/c3i8Bc
> 
> ...


Dang! I missed the Amazon deals on these but I don't need another watch... I shouldn't visit this thread...

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Track Rat (Jan 11, 2016)

Jabrnet said:


> Massdrop has the Victorianox Airboss Mach 4 and 7 for $299.99. Looks like a decent deal.
> 
> https://goo.gl/c3i8Bc


In case anyone was curious, like me, about the Mach 4 second hand.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Ticonderoga said:


> What's wrong with these Bulova folks that they can't realize what is hot and make more?
> 
> View attachment 11852194


Well, if it was a hot seller (among casual watch buyers who matter most to the bottom line), then Bulova would produce more. In this case, though, this was also a limited edition anyway.

All that said, it is a handsome watch.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Burei chronograph with Japanese quartz movement and sapphire crystal (per specs) for $27.98

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SFTQ5AM/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> Well, if it was a hot seller (among casual watch buyers who matter most to the bottom line), then Bulova would produce more. In this case, though, this was also a limited edition anyway.
> 
> All that said, it is a handsome watch.


So you would think. But the reality is, these watch companies (aside from some that are pegged in, say Rolex for example) have *NO* idea what watch buyers want. They hire marketing weenies with degrees from schools taught by professors who have never marketed or sold anything. They make over-sized moon watches and don't clue in that when there is MASSIVE DEMAND for a limited edition. So, you bring it back or make a second run with a slight change.

If you look at the Timex Expedition that I posed a page back - those things are sold out everywhere and the grey dial with green indices sells regularly for +$200 all day and twice on Sunday. Yet, Timex churns out $30 after $50 watch with slim margins. If they had 1/2 a brain, they would see what is selling for a premium in the used market and they would take those design ideas and make similar watches and charge 30-60% more and people would gladly pay it rather than a 200% markup for a used watch.

You look at micro brands that listen to their customers and actually modify the final product to suit the whims of the buyer and what you end up with is a sold out first run.


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Why does it price out at $69.99 when I go to the link?


RyanD said:


> Burei chronograph with Japanese quartz movement and sapphire crystal (per specs) for $27.98
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SFTQ5AM/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Bedrock said:


> Why does it price out at $69.99 when I go to the link?


If you select See All Buying Options it is shown as available in Used Very Good condition for $27.98.


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

royalpig180 said:


> Keep an eye on F29, they pop up there with some regularity. That's where I got mine after I missed out on the BF deal last year.


What is f29

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

teioh3 said:


> What is f29
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


That's the WUS for sale forum.

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Chirv said:


> Watcheshalfprice has the limited vintage version of the Bulova A-15 for $350. I had the PVD one for a while but traded it. Great watch but I don't miss it enough to consider getting this one. ETA auto, boxed domed sapphire, dual internal bezels, an interesting history and factory warranty. 4 left. Bulova Accu Swiss Men's 63A119 Type A-15 Chronograph Military Style 40mm Watch | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang it! Missed it. I have the PVD version, and really want this instead. Crud...


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

royalpig180 said:


> Bulova 96B230 military style watch with precisionist movement is on sale for $91.99 with prime shipping. Appears to be the all time low on Amazon, per CCC.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B230-Military-Display-Japanese/dp/B00TQHECP2
> 
> View attachment 11834242


Dang it! See what happens when you step away from this thread for a couple days? I've been waiting for this to drop down to under $100 for awhile now. Lol. Guess I'll keep checking back


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on the "Cheapest NATO" sale. Just received 3 leather straps for $25 and like them a lot! Nice and soft with good hardware for the cost.


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> I think all he's saying is that within the last 6 months, it was $163 cheaper. That's good, helpful information for anyone who is watching these.
> 
> I don't see anything in there about how people should spend their money.


It ain't about SPENDING your money, but SAVING your money - that's the whole point of this thread, isn't it? Ryan just saved me $160 some odd, and gave me a rule of thumb (30%) to keep saving - obviously not everywhere, but in most commercial cases. I paid full price for the Steinhart that I cited, because, yes, that's how I wanted to spend my money, but I had also checked with this forum to see if any sales were forthcoming from Steinhart (evidently not), so no savings to be had. From what I can gather from the forum, and Ryan's info, I have generalized to the rule of 30%, which actually doesn't seem so far off given all the 70% off sales advertised every week, don't you think?


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

Torgeon has 35% off their slim line collection with free worldwide shipping. Final price after discount is $280https://www.torgoen.com/watches/slim/t39bk.html?utm_source=Torgoen+Followers&utm_campaign=1187b21674-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_05_17&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_779417d20d-1187b21674-128874453&mc_cid=1187b21674&mc_eid=c8fc65a96b


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

Jomashop has an extra $600 of these six watches.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

tonypisa said:


> It ain't about SPENDING your money, but SAVING your money - that's the whole point of this thread, isn't it? Ryan just saved me $160 some odd, and gave me a rule of thumb (30%) to keep saving - obviously not everywhere, but in most commercial cases. I paid full price for the Steinhart that I cited, because, yes, that's how I wanted to spend my money, but I had also checked with this forum to see if any sales were forthcoming from Steinhart (evidently not), so no savings to be had. From what I can gather from the forum, and Ryan's info, I have generalized to the rule of 30%, which actually doesn't seem so far off given all the 70% off sales advertised every week, don't you think?


I really didn't mean to stop you from buying it, but it has been cheaper not that long ago. If you look at completed sales on Ebay, the price you posted is around the going price. Based on actually owning the watch, I would say it would be a good deal in the $350 range. $260 was an unusual steal.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

OfficerCamp said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the "Cheapest NATO" sale. Just received 3 leather straps for $25 and like them a lot! Nice and soft with good hardware for the cost.


Isn't that how it works: I make a purchase to an EU vendor, from the EU and days later post that deal here. You, in the US, make a purchase & yours has arrived while I stare at the mailbox. Yours had to clear customs whereas mine didn't.

We may have our health insurance, but you have the mailmen.


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

RyanD said:


> I really didn't mean to stop you from buying it, but it has been cheaper not that long ago. If you look at completed sales on Ebay, the price you posted is around the going price. Based on actually owning the watch, I would say it would be a good deal in the $350 range. $260 was an unusual steal.


Thanks Ryan, you didn't "stop" me from buying it, but showed me that I can do better. That's what this forum is for, no? I overstated my rule of thumb - 40% seems reasonable, so I'll just wait to find it at 300 and probably buy it. In the meantime, there are lots of deals on other watches I'd like (is there every an end?), so I'll just have to wait to get the best deal I can on the pieces I'd like. That's why I check with you guys BEFORE I buy. I may think I'm getting a deal, but I don't know the market as well as most of you, so, again, thanks to you and everyone (certainly more knowledgeable than me) on this thread. Cheers!


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

teioh3 said:


> What is f29
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


For example, this: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-bulova-moonwatch-96b251-leather-canvas-4332066.html


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

teioh3 said:


> What is f29
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


f29 is like a Casino, you somehow always end up spending more than you win.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

thedius said:


> f29 is like a Casino, you somehow always end up spending more than you win.


Everyone, please excuse me as I wipe the coffee off of my monitor.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

thedius said:


> f29 is like a Casino, you somehow always end up spending more than you win.


But the entertainment you enjoy is priceless!


----------



## Pot6 (Aug 23, 2016)

At least to get out of the Casino with something at your wrist!!


thedius said:


> f29 is like a Casino, you somehow always end up spending more than you win.


----------



## cybernaut1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Get one before they're gone. Great price for these. Citizen Promaster Professional Diver Mens Watch - Choose color | eBay


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

thedius said:


> f29 is like a Casino, you somehow always end up spending more than you win.


Got "Casio" confused with "casino" and was utterly lots for a good second there.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Any Jomashop coupons out there? Gooroo is out of the Incursore I want but Joma has a Glycine sale going on besides Citizen, SevenFriday, Rado, Raymond Weil and Panerai until the 23rd. Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if they bought Gooroo out of hers because she had 8 in stock yesterday. Oh well still a great price, and I doubt she would've gone lower on best offer. The one in question









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

This seller seems to be clearing out discontinued reactor models. Usually REACTOR doesn't allow their retailers to sell less than their MAP. According to the listings "WFN recently purchased all 2016 & earlier new retired & factory demo watch styles from the Reactor company. All models are in limited quantities and will be sold at EBAY member prices!"
And most are "Best offer" listing.And I am not affiliated with these guys, but I lost an auction on one and they offered a second chance that was a lot lower than their "buy it now" price

wfn2 | eBay

*NEW $650 REACTOR 45MM GREEN DIAL SS BRACELET WARP CHRONOGRAPH 200M WATCH #41009 for $259
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-650-REA...048071?hash=item489916b747:g:K1UAAOSw44BYWbLT

*NEW $700 REACTOR 45MM BLACK DIAL ROSE GP/SS BRACELET WARP CHRO 200M WATCH #41601 for $329
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-700-REA...907272?hash=item4b179ff988:g:V3AAAOSwN6JY9S4q
*NEW GENTS $500 REACTOR 45MM SS GUNMETAL ORANGE DIAL 300M GAMMA DIVE WATCH #53608 for $229
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GENTS-500-REACTOR-45MM-SS-GUNMETAL-ORANGE-DIAL-300M-GAMMA-DIVE-WATCH-53608-/322520265830?hash=item4b17b4b466:g:gvkAAOSwPh5ZHMvC*NEW $525 REACTOR 45MM TANGERINE DIAL SS PROTON CHRONOGRAPH WT 200M WATCH #91808 for $199
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-525-REA...046449?hash=item489d2449f1:g:UDoAAOSw5cNYLQgE
*NEW $800 REACTOR ATOM 42MM SMOKE DIAL SS AUTOMATIC NEVER DARK 200M WATCH #68910 for $399
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-800-REA...755003?hash=item489cd38c3b:g:82MAAOSwq1JZE8MH

and more


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Shuutr said:


> This seller seems to be clearing out discontinued reactor models. Usually REACTOR doesn't allow their retailers to sell less than their MAP. According to the listings "WFN recently purchased all 2016 & earlier new retired & factory demo watch styles from the Reactor company. All models are in limited quantities and will be sold at EBAY member prices!"
> And most are "Best offer" listing.And I am not affiliated with these guys, but I lost an auction on one and they offered a second chance that was a lot lower than their "buy it now" price
> 
> wfn2 | eBay


These Reactors are still in stock for $99.95

Limited Edition LBX REACTOR Watch LBX Tactical


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

After looking at some of those Reactor Models this scene came to mind. I see why they are discounted, those things are hideous.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Chirv said:


> Watcheshalfprice has the limited vintage version of the Bulova A-15 for $350. I had the PVD one for a while but traded it. Great watch but I don't miss it enough to consider getting this one. ETA auto, boxed domed sapphire, dual internal bezels, an interesting history and factory warranty. 4 left. http://www.ebay.com/itm/292119546978
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of stock. Price must be right.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

juderiverman said:


> Out of stock. Price must be right.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Keep reading. Went out of stock within a few hours. Price was much more than right

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Chirv said:


> Any Jomashop coupons out there? Gooroo is out of the Incursore I want but Joma has a Glycine sale going on besides Citizen, SevenFriday, Rado, Raymond Weil and Panerai until the 23rd. Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if they bought Gooroo out of hers because she had 8 in stock yesterday. Oh well still a great price, and I doubt she would've gone lower on best offer. The one in question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice @ $299!
http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3923-19l-lb9b.html


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

*One more
NEW GENTS $500 REACTOR 40MM SS BLACK PVD/GREEN DIAL 200M ATLAS DIVE WATCH #45509 for $199
*


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

RBLAINE said:


> That's nice @ $299!
> http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3923-19l-lb9b.html


Yes indeed! *please don't sell out please don't sell out*

Timepiece also has it for more but they price match. Does anyone have any experience with them? Authorized reseller? They claim to have their own warranty on all their watches but didn't see anything about factory warranty.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

Chirv said:


> Yes indeed! *please don't sell out please don't sell out*
> 
> Timepiece also has it for more but they price match. Does anyone have any experience with them? Authorized reseller? They claim to have their own warranty on all their watches but didn't see anything about factory warranty.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


then why do you want to buy from timepiece?


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

teioh3 said:


> then why do you want to buy from timepiece?


$20 for signing up to email list. Google10 works on Joma, so if they price match that then it'll bring it down to $270 if it works like that.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Not a deal but if you have many either incoming or outgoing packages, you might find the following tracking service useful:

https://www.trackingmore.com/en.html

as it lets you track several packages simultaneously and give info by both the sender's and the receiver's post office.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Chirv said:


> $20 for signing up to email list. Google10 works on Joma, so if they price match that then it'll bring it down to $270 if it works like that.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


AGGGHHHHH THEY'RE BOTH OUT OF STOCK. The hunt continues... If anyone knows where I can still find one please pm me. Guess in the future if I have my eyes on something limited I should keep my trap shut here. Dug my own grave

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Chirv said:


> Yes indeed! *please don't sell out please don't sell out*
> 
> Timepiece also has it for more but they price match. Does anyone have any experience with them? Authorized reseller? They claim to have their own warranty on all their watches but didn't see anything about factory warranty.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


And.... gone! Posting it here was your first mistake. You're supposed to post it AFTER you get one for yourself!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Chirv said:


> AGGGHHHHH THEY'RE BOTH OUT OF STOCK. The hunt continues... If anyone knows where I can still find one please pm me. Guess in the future if I have my eyes on something limited I should keep my trap shut here. Dug my own grave


Watchgooroo updates her inventory regularly, so I'd keep an eye on her eBay listings. That watch might make a re-appearence.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Well I don't know if I like it better or not but just paid the Gooroo $320 for the PVD version. It's definitely more striking. I'm thinking that since I'm planning on keeping this one forever the wabi may look cool in a few decades. Haha my first mechanical, the only other "forever watch" of mine is also PVD.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

If you have the offer, 8% eBay Bucks to buy OR sell, through Saturday. No minimum purchase.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

hamsterdams said:


> Agreed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And they're short for a 7.5 inch wrist @ 194mm inc buckle.


----------



## Pot6 (Aug 23, 2016)

Still available
Glycine Incursore Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch 3922.19L.LB9B - Glycine - Watches - Jomashop


Chirv said:


> AGGGHHHHH THEY'RE BOTH OUT OF STOCK. The hunt continues... If anyone knows where I can still find one please pm me. Guess in the future if I have my eyes on something limited I should keep my trap shut here. Dug my own grave
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Pot6 said:


> Still available
> Glycine Incursore Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch 3922.19L.LB9B - Glycine - Watches - Jomashop


It's not the same one. I got the pvd version of the one I wanted but it has no date and small seconds at 6. http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3923-19l-lb9b.html?utm_source=googleproduct&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=googleproductsearch&pt_source=googleads&pt_medium=cpc&pt_campaign=(ROI)+Shopping+-+Sale+Watches+$100+-+500&gclid=CjwKEAjwjPXIBRDhwICRg-DbgHISJADP6QXp7LILwHtJvpWEVhEc3uuSpsjnjrixq-CZaJwdnu38uxoCC0bw_wcB

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Automatic chronograph (SW500 probably) for $252.87. Even the buckle is two-tone...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

The bay has Orient Chronograph solar (panda?) WV0041TX, new with tag for $105 with free shipping (9 available).


----------



## Watchuseek Editor (Sep 3, 2015)

Just saw over on WiseGuide.com that Jomashop has a massive Citizen Watch Sale on right now at up to 59% Off.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/revue-thommen-airspeed-day-date-automatic-watch

Can go down to $399


----------



## seagullfan (Feb 7, 2010)

The description states it's a hand wind model - but if it's a swiss hand wind chronograph movement that's still a very good price.



RyanD said:


> Automatic chronograph (SW500 probably) for $252.87. Even the buckle is two-tone...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## seagullfan (Feb 7, 2010)

Just did a little more digging on that Bulova - seems like the Amazon description is incorrect and that it should have been labelled an automatic chronograph.

Ablogtowatch reviewed it when it was 2000 dollars and liked it so a 90% reduction on rrp is pretty nice.

It uses a Valjoux 7750 movement inside btw:
https://www.google.ie/amp/www.ablog...iss-telc-chronograph-65b168-watch-review/amp/


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

seagullfan said:


> The description states it's a hand wind model - but if it's a swiss hand wind chronograph movement that's still a very good price.


Amazon's descriptions are terrible. The word "Automatic" on the dial is a good clue.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Not my cup of tea, but maybe someone else's

EXTRA $50 OFF W/ CODE "EXIN50" - TOTAL: $39.99









Invicta Pro Diver Red Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 17938 - Invicta - Watches - Jomashop


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Automatic chronograph (SW500 probably) for $252.87. Even the buckle is two-tone...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


Sold. Hope whoever got it enjoys it.


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

seagullfan said:


> Just did a little more digging on that Bulova - seems like the Amazon description is incorrect and that it should have been labelled an automatic chronograph.
> 
> Ablogtowatch reviewed it when it was 2000 dollars and liked it so a 90% reduction on rrp is pretty nice.
> 
> ...


has Ablogtowatch ever gave a lukewarm or negative review? I believe they are getting paid to review new products


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

There's a Mickey "diver" available on Amazon for $22.00. Free shipping with Prime.

Only 1 left in stock at this price.

https://www.amazon.com/Disney-Mickey-Mouse-W002394-Silver-Tone/dp/B015K87VVW


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

teioh3 said:


> has Ablogtowatch ever gave a lukewarm or negative review? I believe they are getting paid to review new products


In the three or four years that I have followed any of their reviews , no I don't think I've ever seen them do a negative or lukewarm review.

But I'm not sure if any of the watch review Publications do any different.

I guess that's why food critics have to go incognito into restaurants.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> In the three or four years that I have followed any of their reviews , no I don't think I've ever seen them do a negative or lukewarm review.
> 
> But I'm not sure if any of the watch review Publications do any different.
> 
> ...


I think you have to read between the lines. They said it was mature.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

ayem-bee said:


> There's a Mickey "diver" available on Amazon for $22.00. Free shipping with Prime.
> 
> Only 1 left in stock at this price.
> 
> ...


Bunch of us bought this watch last year & then sported it on the WRUW board on the same day. It is a great watch and a hell of Mickey diver for the price.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

teioh3 said:


> has Ablogtowatch ever gave a lukewarm or negative review? I believe they are getting paid to review new products


"Getting paid" is an accurate phrase, but it's not coming from the watch makers directly. Indirectly they provide free fodder to put on a website that generates traffic and ad revenue.


----------



## Tsar Bomba (Apr 14, 2010)

Sale on Undone watches at Touch Of Modern.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/undone

Just got a Chrono for $217 with credit.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

ayem-bee said:


> There's a Mickey "diver" available on Amazon for $22.00. Free shipping with Prime.
> 
> Only 1 left in stock at this price.
> 
> ...


Bunch of us bought this watch last year & then sported it on the WRUW board on the same day. It is a great watch and a hell of a sub knock off with Mickey for the price.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

ayem-bee said:


> There's a Mickey "diver" available on Amazon for $22.00. Free shipping with Prime.
> 
> Only 1 left in stock at this price.
> 
> ...


Back up to $64


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

I purchased that Orient Neo 70 Solar chronograph. Went for the grey dial one; it seems to stand out a little more judging by these pics, but both are quite good looking. Couldn't refuse for that price. I need to stop buying these "cheapies". This pic on the Philippine Watch forum made me do it


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

A new sale just went live over at ToM; some decent prices to be had on Jeanrichard and Bell & Ross. https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...mepieces-7e6f684f-d0fc-4bb6-88e2-7750c3ca1454

Edit: Well, scratch that....it appears that everything has already sold out...zoinks!


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

OfficerCamp said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the "Cheapest NATO" sale. Just received 3 leather straps for $25 and like them a lot! Nice and soft with good hardware for the cost.
> 
> I'm finding my SRPB07 so damn hard to get a strap match, it's not really going with anything  I love the style but I think the number also on the dial need to be more raised to get the right look
> 
> Cheapest NATO always works a 15% discount with "welcomeback"


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> A new sale just went live over at ToM; some decent prices to be had on Jeanrichard and Bell & Ross. https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...mepieces-7e6f684f-d0fc-4bb6-88e2-7750c3ca1454
> 
> Edit: Well, scratch that....it appears that everything has already sold out...zoinks!


What does "reserved" mean? Can you just reserve a watch on TOM without actually paying?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for posting the TOM sale. No blue Jean Richard on bracelet so my wallet is safe........


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

teioh3 said:


> What does "reserved" mean? Can you just reserve a watch on TOM without actually paying?


It means someone has added it to their cart. This starts a 15 minute timer for them to checkout or lose it but it resets every time an additional item is added. Sometimes items that say "reserved" will become available again if you're patient. You just have to catch it as it becomes "available" before someone else.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Mark over at LIW has a lot of Bambinos on sale. http://www.longislandwatch.com


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

ANTI DEAL... if anyone wants to pay MSRP on a Seiko PADI turtle.. then Macy's may be the place for you... saw PADI Turtle in the display case of the Macy's in Woodland Hill, CA.. ask how much they said it was the list price $550 no discounts.. 

damn chapter ring was off also.. HAHAHAHAAHAHA... hard pass


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

On the contrary. Starting tomorrow, Macys will a 20% off sale. Use your Macys card and get another 20% off. Don't have a Macys card, then open up an account, used the card and get 20%+ 20+ +205 off of Seiko. I was up there Tuesday looking at the Bulova curved crono and this is what I was told.


atarione said:


> ANTI DEAL... if anyone wants to pay MSRP on a Seiko PADI turtle.. then Macy's may be the place for you... saw PADI Turtle inp therer the display case of the Macy's in Woodland Hill, CA.. ask how much they said it was the list price $550 no discounts..
> 
> damn chapter ring was off also.. HAHAHAHAAHAHA... hard pass


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bedrock said:


> On the contrary. Starting tomorrow, Macys will a 20% off sale. Use your Macys card and get another 20% off. Don't have a Macys card, then open up an account, used the card and get 20%+ 20+ +205 off of Seiko. I was up there Tuesday looking at the Bulova curved crono and this is what I was told.


$245.99 on Jet with code SPRING15

https://jet.com/product/detail/ac73a4cf35c74259877fcf4143905139


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> A new sale just went live over at ToM; some decent prices to be had on Jeanrichard and Bell & Ross. https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...mepieces-7e6f684f-d0fc-4bb6-88e2-7750c3ca1454
> 
> Edit: Well, scratch that....it appears that everything has already sold out...zoinks!


It was all store displays. Who knows what you end up with.


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

ayem-bee said:


> There's a Mickey "diver" available on Amazon for $22.00. Free shipping with Prime.
> 
> Only 1 left in stock at this price.
> 
> ...


How do you not get laughed at while wearing this watch? This is even worst than those chinese automatic watches with misspellings.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

teioh3 said:


> How do you not get laughed at while wearing this watch? This is even worst than those chinese automatic watches with misspellings.


Misspellings...the irony. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

teioh3 said:


> How do you not get laughed at while wearing this watch? This is even worst than those chinese automatic watches with misspellings.


It is a great conversation piece. Good way to meet people. Almost as foolproof as a puppy.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Black and gray snorkel for $150. Camelx3 says it's the lowest? Bulova Accutron II Snorkel Grey and Black Dial Ring Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I6BKQLI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_DMNhzbTH1J8WW

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/91Y82grVEuL._UL1500_.jpg

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bulova blue Moonview is $89 on Amazon. The creamy smooth sweep on these is mesmerizing and the fixed bezel cures all the Seiko buyer complaints who don't like misaligned bezels. These bezels are always perfectly lined up.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...rd_wg=q4qvr&psc=1&refRID=TRNMFBDAZEN85MEGDNA4

Was lowest at $86 a month ago.

Flaky photo of mine:










Clever case design looks thinner than it really is:


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Disneydave said:


> Black and gray snorkel for $150. Camelx3 says it's the lowest? Bulova Accutron II Snorkel Grey and Black Dial Ring Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I6BKQLI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_DMNhzbTH1J8WW
> 
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/91Y82grVEuL._UL1500_.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Also $144 before coupons at Certified https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...219-mens-ba11-black-steel-bracelet-watch.html


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

yankeexpress said:


> Bulova blue Moonview is $89 on Amazon. The creamy smooth sweep on these is mesmerizing and the fixed bezel cures all the Seiko buyer complaints who don't like misaligned bezels. These bezels are always perfectly lined up.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...rd_wg=q4qvr&psc=1&refRID=TRNMFBDAZEN85MEGDNA4
> 
> ...


$82.17 on Ebay/Areatrend: Bulova Men's Accutron II 96B204 Blue Leather Quartz Fashion Watch | eBay

NY Tax only; Amazon is CA taxed.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Bulova blue Moonview is $89 on Amazon. The creamy smooth sweep on these is mesmerizing and the fixed bezel *cures all the Seiko buyer complaints who don't like misaligned bezels*. These bezels are always perfectly lined up.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...rd_wg=q4qvr&psc=1&refRID=TRNMFBDAZEN85MEGDNA4
> 
> ...













Sean779 said:


> $82.17 on Ebay/Areatrend: Bulova Men's Accutron II 96B204 Blue Leather Quartz Fashion Watch | eBay
> 
> NY Tax only; Amazon is CA taxed.


mymallbox.com = no state sales tax


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

teioh3 said:


> How do you not get laughed at while wearing this watch? This is even worst than those chinese automatic watches with misspellings.


Omg dive watch with 30 m water resistant

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Orient Star Classic Automatic Power Reserve SAF02003W0 Men's Watch

Orient star classic blue hands, this time i did not control myself and i bought one. Especially good for EU members since you pay no taxes. €250 with Bracelet
Also have a black dial version for sale.


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Orient Star Classic Automatic Power Reserve SAF02003W0 Men's Watch

Orient star classic blue hands, this time i did not control myself and i bought one. Especially good for EU members since you pay no taxes. €250 with Bracelet
Also have a black dial version for sale.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

As I recall, for UE there are taxes involved. VAT especially. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Got one of these on Amazon. Liked the watch but couldn't look at the band. I ended up replacing it with the acutron II Suveyor 96B212. It also has a blue stitched band but this band isn't quite as loud as the one on the moonview. The moonview is a great watch for the money.


yankeexpress said:


> Bulova blue Moonview is $89 on Amazon. The creamy smooth sweep on these is mesmerizing and the fixed bezel cures all the Seiko buyer complaints who don't like misaligned bezels. These bezels are always perfectly lined up.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...rd_wg=q4qvr&psc=1&refRID=TRNMFBDAZEN85MEGDNA4
> 
> ...


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Yep the Moonview is great. Best way to spend $80-90 on a watch. It's very nice. Wore mine yesterday


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

Aussie outfit JDRT have 30% off their "Black Collection" using code BLACK30 (We're not that original in Oz!) until Friday.

This brings the price down from 149 AUD to 104.30 AUD for the watch and your choice of two bands.









Pleasingly minimalist is, I think the look they're going for.

Apparently they're assembled in Sydney.

I didn't realise we still made things in Australia. I thought our entire economic strategy was based on digging our country up and selling it to other people to turn into real things to sell back to us for more money!

I considered it my patriotic duty to buy one. :-d


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

GreenFlagon said:


> JDRT have 30% off their "Black Collection" using code BLACK30 (We're not that original in Oz!) until Friday.
> 
> This brings the price down from 149 AUD to 104.30 AUD for the watch and your choice of two bands.
> 
> ...


"I'm gonna start a watch company. I'm calling it JDRT."


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

I've bought over 10 watches from CW, never ever have been taxed


----------



## Pot6 (Aug 23, 2016)

Massdrop has a deal for Deep Blue Pro sea Diver 1000M by DeepBlue ($250 if reaches #4)


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RyanD said:


> "I'm gonna start a watch company. I'm calling it JDRT."


There's a lot of awesome in that pic, what a sweet mullet. Of course, there is no such thing as a "bad" mullet or Michigan Mudflap or Tennessee Top Hat or Camaro Crash Helmet or North Carolina Neck Warmer or Wisconsin Waterfall or.....Sorry, I love mullets and there are plenty of them in Indiana too.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Exer said:


> I've bought over 10 watches from CW, never ever have been taxed


Care to detail/share your method? Must be something the rest of us don't know or do to skip those taxes.

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Pot6 said:


> Massdrop has a deal for Deep Blue Pro sea Diver 1000M by DeepBlue ($250 if reaches #4)
> View attachment 11874818


$249 has been reached.

This is $50 LESS than getting it directly from DB even using "CYBER" for 40% off which is still active.

I have a Sun Diver III (two of them) which is basically the same watch, the notable exception being this new version has standard lugs so strap changes are easier vs. the "Oris" style lugs of the Sun Diver models. Even at 45mm...it wears smaller.

Very nice and solid watches.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

But!!!!! the real question...Is he Compliant!!! WHAT IS HE WEARING?!?! With a badass mullet you know its AWESOME...I mean the strap alone he HAS to be racing go-karts!!!



RyanD said:


> "I'm gonna start a watch company. I'm calling it JDRT."


----------



## jackP (Oct 31, 2013)

I just stumbled into this thread and have followed for a few days. I have not heard of massdrop but just dropped into the DeepBlue at $250. I'll report back on my experience


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

jkpa said:


> Yep the Moonview is great. Best way to spend $80-90 on a watch. It's very nice. Wore mine yesterday
> 
> View attachment 11873578


darn- i really want one of these 
now..

i have only just received my Orient Bambino V2 ( after the import charges ...)
find it wears quite small though so will probably sell it on

Love the look of this Bulova


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> $249 has been reached.
> 
> This is $50 LESS than getting it directly from DB even using "CYBER" for 40% off which is still active.
> 
> I have a Sun Diver III (two of them) which is basically the same watch...


It looks even more identical to the Pro Tac diver to me only with 24mm lugs: same case, dial, hands, WR. I have one of those and it's a very comfortable and wearable 45mm. 
http://www.deepbluewatches.com/protac10audi2.html

Let's all hail DB's new website too. Finally!!


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Aeryn said:


> Care to detail/share your method? Must be something the rest of us don't know or do to skip those taxes.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Everytime i order from them they have a paper on the package that states the package is worth €~25, bought an SKX, bambino, Symphony, Hamilton, Citizen eco-drives etc. without ever paying any import duties.

Might help that i live in Belgium, i don't know. Figured it was the same to the entire EU


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Bulova blue Moonview is $89 on Amazon. The creamy smooth sweep on these is mesmerizing and the fixed bezel cures all the Seiko buyer complaints who don't like misaligned bezels. These bezels are always perfectly lined up.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...rd_wg=q4qvr&psc=1&refRID=TRNMFBDAZEN85MEGDNA4
> 
> ...


Best price at 70 when ebay has 15 off 75.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

malizna77 said:


> Omg dive watch with 30 m water resistant
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Don't dive in deep water, kido.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

GreenFlagon said:


> Aussie outfit JDRT have 30% off their "Black Collection" using code BLACK30 (We're not that original in Oz!) until Friday.
> 
> This brings the price down from 149 AUD to 104.30 AUD for the watch and your choice of two bands.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, this is just cheap chinese stuff with a funny sales pitch, you dont seriously think these watches are made in Australia do you?
Paying $20 would be too much.
cheers


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

mr mash said:


> darn- i really want one of these
> now..
> 
> i have only just received my Orient Bambino V2 ( after the import charges ...)
> ...


Bulova moonview is definitely a favorite of the head up, of the f29.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Exer said:


> Everytime i order from them they have a paper on the package that states the package is worth €~25, bought an SKX, bambino, Symphony, Hamilton, Citizen eco-drives etc. without ever paying any import duties.


International mail fraud is fun.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

TOM has Wenger swiss made from 80$ to 250$ plus 10$ shipping. Lots of models available.
(I can post links too? Cool  )
The Battalion with orange bezel isn't there.
Beware - You may have to register an account to see prices...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Amazon Warehouse Deal - Seiko SBEB003 Prospex Digital ABC Watch, $36.74 - $37.96. 8 available in Good to Very Good condition. This is the red bezel version of the watch pictured below. I owned one for awhile and hoped it would replace my Rangeman. It didn't, but it's a pretty nice ABC model that is a bargain under $70 and a steal under $40.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00JGILZD8

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4805-A62B-15D50D949876_zpsjs5spdte.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> A couple of low prices on a few Hirsch straps on Amazon. I've had good experience with the brand so far as it's often recommended around here. All of these are usually found between $40 and $50
> 
> 24mm - $16 - only one available
> 
> ...


Thank you for the tip -- I snagged the 24mm to put on this SNKN37 and it's a propitious combination.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

I apologize if the Mickey pseudo-diver did not meet the high expectations of this thread.

Here's a deal that's not too bad. Not the best price I've seen on this watch, but the lowest I've seen recently.

Jomashop has the Black Mondaine Retro Automatic for $269. AD10 will take an additional $10 off.

This is the 42mm version, with sapphire coated mineral, running a Sellita movement.

http://www.jomashop.com/mondaine-watch-a1323034514sbb.html


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

ayem-bee said:


> I apologize if the Mickey pseudo-diver did not meet the high expectations of this thread.
> 
> Here's a deal that's not too bad. Not the best price I've seen on this watch, but the lowest I've seen recently.
> 
> ...


I had one of these. That's an excellent watch for the money! Lugs are very long on this model so if 42mm is at your size limit this might be a little large.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Aeryn said:


> Care to detail/share your method? Must be something the rest of us don't know or do to skip those taxes.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


They ship USPS which has no expediting fees, and the watches were probably under $800, the duty threshold. Maybe not though. It almost seems random at times.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

I like mine


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

malizna77 said:


> Omg dive watch with 30 m water resistant
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


I picked one up of these up on Amazon for $14 to get free shipping on some plumbing parts.....I was surprised to find that mine has 100m rating engraved on the back! - so it should survive a trip to "Splash Mountain" :-d. Not so surprised to see it says "Stainless steel caseback", which suggests the case is some sort of alloy. Mine was a Disney "ewatchfactory" version.
Not that I'm ever planning to use it as a dive watch or daily wearer, but for $14, it not pretending to be anything other than what it is - a fun novelty watch that brings an instant smile to your face. I have no shame wearing it on a Nato with the kids. Just wish it had the Mickey hands...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/mickey-mouse-monday-3635986-7.html


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

ayem-bee said:


> I apologize if the Mickey pseudo-diver did not meet the high expectations of this thread.
> 
> Here's a deal that's not too bad. Not the best price I've seen on this watch, but the lowest I've seen recently.
> 
> ...


Don't apologise mate, I thought the Mickey diver was pretty cool, I'm not buying one but it was nice to see


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

GreenFlagon said:


> Aussie outfit JDRT have 30% off their "Black Collection" using code BLACK30 (We're not that original in Oz!) until Friday.
> 
> This brings the price down from 149 AUD to 104.30 AUD for the watch and your choice of two bands.
> 
> ...


In case people didn't see the full specs:

- We assemble everything right here in Australia

- 316L High Grade Stainless Steel with ion plating

- Japanese Miyota Quartz Movement

- Diamond cut hands

- Sapphire Crystal Scratch Resistant Glass

- Sony SR626SW Silver Oxide Battery (equivalent or better)

- 100 Metres Water Resistance

- Applied indices

- Medical Grade Silicone (we highly recommend these bands for those who are prone to irritation or rashes from watch bands)

- Ballistic Nylon/Cotton


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

SKX007K2 for $159.99 someone posted came in. Not home ATM but wife said its nice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

ki6h said:


> Thank you for the tip -- I snagged the 24mm to put on this SNKN37 and it's a propitious combination.


Amazingly good looking.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

ayem-bee said:


> I apologize if the Mickey pseudo-diver did not meet the high expectations of this thread.
> 
> Here's a deal that's not too bad. Not the best price I've seen on this watch, but the lowest I've seen recently.
> 
> ...


Mickey at 20 dollars is a great deal.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/232209875946 coming from hong kong.....best price ive seen.


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

The $258 Tissot came today. I'm digging it. The bracelet took a minute to figure out, but it's easy to adjust. Was expecting a deployant clasp, but it is something else entirely.









If I hadn't just gotten this, I would definitely be all over that Mondaine auto.

Jomashop on Ebay still has some of these for $259. I don't know how I got it for a dollar less than that.


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, this is just cheap chinese stuff with a funny sales pitch, you dont seriously think these watches are made in Australia do you?
> Paying $20 would be too much.
> cheers


No, not really.

I was being sarcastic...well, apart from the Australian economic strategy I was, anyway.

I doubt that they do much more than package the straps with the watch here.

But, you never know. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, after all. Just because they're not my thing, doesn't mean that others won't like them, and 30% is 30%!


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

230OCU said:


> Don't apologise mate, I thought the Mickey diver was pretty cool, I'm not buying one but it was nice to see


Totally agree.

I wouldn't necessarily buy half of the watches on this thread, but I certainly enjoy seeing them!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Heads up on these. IIRC from some posts in the G-Shock forum, these do not have a Countdown timer.



jcombs1 said:


> Amazon Warehouse Deal - Seiko SBEB003 Prospex Digital ABC Watch, $36.74 - $37.96. 8 available in Good to Very Good condition. This is the red bezel version of the watch pictured below. I owned one for awhile and hoped it would replace my Rangeman. It didn't, but it's a pretty nice ABC model that is a bargain under $70 and a steal under $40.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00JGILZD8
> 
> ...


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

On massdrop they have a sturmanskie open space a 24hr watch for $299. Is this a reasonable price. It kinda of intrigues my itch for a 24hr


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Raymond Weil Maestro Automatic open box free returns $366.

https://www.blinq.com/detail/clothi...ic-watch-brown/1369464?condition=new-open-box


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Sampsonti said:


> On massdrop they have a sturmanskie open space a 24hr watch for $299. Is this a reasonable price. It kinda of intrigues my itch for a 24hr


Link for the lazy *<referral links are not allowed -WUS Admin> *
Not sure if it's the cheapest it's ever been (check camel3x) but it is titanium. That being said, I don't know if it has anything else going for it for the price (mineral crystal, only 31hr power reserve) besides the history, but if you want that just get vintage. Or you might as well get a Glycine from the Gooroo, now is definitely the time to buy those before they get invictafied and the prices on the old models skyrocket.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Heads up on these. IIRC from some posts in the G-Shock forum, these do not have a Countdown timer.


Correct, this doesn't have a countdown timer, an oversight by Seiko to be sure, but for $37 it's a pretty nice watch with ABC function. Unaware of another watch with these options for the price, but I might be missing a model or three.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> Correct, this doesn't have a countdown timer, an oversight by Seiko to be sure, but for $37 it's a pretty nice watch with ABC function. Unaware of another watch with these options for the price, but I might be missing a model or three.


I agree. If you can live without a CDT, then it is a heck of a deal.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Chirv said:


> Link for the lazy *<referral links are not allowed -WUS Admin>*
> Not sure if it's the cheapest it's ever been (check camel3x) but it is titanium. That being said, I don't know if it has anything else going for it for the price (mineral crystal, only 31hr power reserve) besides the history, but if you want that just get vintage. Or you might as well get a Glycine from the Gooroo, now is definitely the time to buy those before they get invictafied and the prices on the old models skyrocket.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Sampsonti said:


> Thanks!


No problem! Let us know what you decide on. If you do get from watchgooroo, make sure to take advantage of her best offers. I offered $300 for an Incursore she listed at $600 referencing it was on sale at Joma for $340. She countered with $320, so not bad at all for an authorized retailer. I'd also check out the Russian forum if you're into them, they could point you in the right direction if you're after that sorta thing. Guessing you know all that already though ?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Chirv said:


> Or you might as well get a Glycine from the Gooroo, now is definitely the time to buy those before they get invictafied and the prices on the old models skyrocket.


These models that are being sold off cheaply now are simply discontinued, while those in Glycine's current catalogue are only minor design variations. As for influence from Invicta ruining the brand, time will tell but I'm not convinced that's going to happen.

I sent watchgooroo what I thought was a lowball offer the other day and it was accepted in minutes without a counter-offer (whoops...) so they definitely seem to be in a selling mood at the moment.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Could you be so kind as to PM me what you bought and at what price? Cheers.



eljay said:


> These models that are being sold off cheaply now are simply discontinued, while those in Glycine's current catalogue are only minor design variations. As for influence from Invicta ruining the brand, time will tell but I'm not convinced that's going to happen.
> 
> I sent watchgooroo what I thought was a lowball offer the other day and it was accepted in minutes without a counter-offer (whoops...) so they definitely seem to be in a selling mood at the moment.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

My Glycine arrived from Hanna aka gooroo the other day. First one had to go back and I have to say service from Hanna was outstanding, answered every email promptly and took the time to send pics and change shipping of the second one straight to me instead of through the forwarding address. Just brilliant! The watch is pretty cool too


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

eljay said:


> These models that are being sold off cheaply now are simply discontinued, while those in Glycine's current catalogue are only minor design variations. As for influence from Invicta ruining the brand, time will tell but I'm not convinced that's going to happen.


Yeah I probably was too harsh, there's no telling what Invicta will do but so far so good I guess.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

minchomexa said:


> Look at this on eBay New ORIENT Men's watch NEO 70's neo-Seventies SOLAR PANDA milky white WV0041TX coming from hong kong.....best price ive seen.


Damn ... I paid about $150-ish for mine and it was a steal at the time. I absolutely love it.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I agree. If you can live without a CDT, then it is a heck of a deal.


but the link takes me to the watch priced at 157.50 :/


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ossamanity said:


> but the link takes me to the watch priced at 157.50 :/


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

minchomexa said:


> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/232209875946 coming from hong kong.....best price ive seen.


Looks like no warranty and is sold as is though.. Risky!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

230OCU said:


> My Glycine arrived from Hanna aka gooroo the other day. First one had to go back and I have to say service from Hanna was outstanding, answered every email promptly and took the time to send pics and change shipping of the second one straight to me instead of through the forwarding address. Just brilliant! The watch is pretty cool too


Hanna is really great 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

RyanD said:


> View attachment 11880778


Got the black version for cheap a few weeks ago. 
Beware, it does not have a CDT. What was Seiko thinkin'?


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Does the Timex Waterbury line tick like the regular weekenders?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

No sales posts in regular forum. - Mods


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Damn ... I paid about $150-ish for mine and it was a steal at the time. I absolutely love it.


 will report once I get it. wish me luck!


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

GreenFlagon said:


> Aussie outfit JDRT have 30% off their "Black Collection" using code BLACK30 (We're not that original in Oz!) until Friday.
> 
> This brings the price down from 149 AUD to 104.30 AUD for the watch and your choice of two bands.
> I considered it my patriotic duty to buy one. :-d


Nice minimalist watch, although I think the oxblood dial is probably my pick of the lot. I'll keep an eye out for further discounts.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

hamsterdams said:


> Does the Timex Waterbury line tick like the regular weekenders?


They have the same movement - the M905.
I have a regular weekender and a 40mm (really is 42mm) waterbury and the waterbury is much quieter due to a much bigger case and a crystal that is 3x's thicker. 
To be fair, anything is quieter than a weekender.

If you want a quiet Waterbury, you'll have to get a chrono version.
I realize it's silly to say, but the M905 is very very quiet if you remove the seconds hand.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Victorinox 241676*_ Swiss Quartz White Face Watch *$84.99* *or* _*Victorinox 241674.1*_ Swiss Quartz Black Face Watch *$88.99*












Imported
Swiss-made quartz maverick watch with anti-reflective sapphire crystal
Unidirectional rotating bezel with count up scale
Swiss-quartz Movement
Case Diameter: 43mm
Water Resistant To 330 Feet


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

______________________________________________________________________________________________*Bulova Accu Swiss 63B184*_ Men's Mechanical Hand Wind Black Strap Watch - *$219.00*


Automatic Swiss made Sellita movement; date window at 6:00
Silver dial with gunmetal and white hands and hour markers; luminous; sapphire crystal; stainless steel case; black leather strap
Swiss-automatic Movement
Case Diameter: 42mm
Water Resistant To 30m (100ft): In General, Withstands Splashes or Brief Immersion In Water, but not Suitable for Swimming or Bathing
Bulova Accu Swiss 63B184 Automatic Watch
This intriguing Swiss made automatic timepiece, in stainless steel with double-curved, anti-reflective sapphire box crystal, and Date window at 6 o'clock










*Bulova Accu Swiss 63B188* Stainless Steel and Black Leather Automatic Watch - * $229.79*


Automatic timepiece is crafted of stainless steel 
Anti-reflective sapphire crystal
Grey sunray dial
Sellita Automatic-self-wind Movement
Case Diameter: 42.5mm
Water Resistant To 99 Feet


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Amazon Warehouse Deal - Seiko SBEB003 Prospex Digital ABC Watch, $36.74 - $37.96. 8 available in Good to Very Good condition. This is the red bezel version of the watch pictured below. I owned one for awhile and hoped it would replace my Rangeman. It didn't, but it's a pretty nice ABC model that is a bargain under $70 and a steal under $40.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00JGILZD8


well you did it.. made me break my watch buying hiatus since last summer~ (i think) .. couldn't resist the red one for $38~ or so...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

eljay said:


> These models that are being sold off cheaply now are simply discontinued, while those in Glycine's current catalogue are only minor design variations.


That may be true for most, but the Aquarius that I bought is definitely in the 2017 catalog.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> That may be true for most, but the Aquarius that I bought is definitely in the 2017 catalog.


It looks like most of the Combat models are current...

I was looking at the Airman line. Whoops.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Jabrnet said:


> Looks like no warranty and is sold as is though.. Risky!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


When you buy a watch at Amazon or eBay that says "no returns whatsoever," it only means no returns if you change your mind. If the watch is listed as "light scratches, works well" and it arrives not working or with a broken crystal, you can still return it.

>99% of warranty issues arise in the first month of ownership. Amazon and eBay have 30 day return policies - most credit cards have a 2 month return (dispute) policy. Paypal allows returns up to 6 months.

In the case of these watches, they are sold as "new" and as such, if they arrive in any state less than "new," you can return at the seller's expense as per eBay policy.


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Jabrnet said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like no warranty and is sold as is though.. Risky!
> ...


 and this is a good reason for an unboxing video!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

minchomexa said:


> and this is a good reason for an unboxing video!


Unboxing videos are useless in terms of evidence. Credit Card companies and PayPal will not consider them as evidence as they are easily faked.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> Unboxing videos are useless in terms of evidence. Credit Card companies and PayPal will not consider them as evidence as they are easily faked.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very true.

And in the case of Amazon, eBay, & Paypal - they almost always side with the buyer.

Your mileage with credit card companies will vary depending on how good of a customer you are to the bank.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> That may be true for most, but the Aquarius that I bought is definitely in the 2017 catalog.


That Aquarius is tempting, one of their nicer offerings IMO. Is it really ~19mm thick? I think I could live with the 45mm diameter but not sure about the thickness.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> That Aquarius is tempting, one of their nicer offerings IMO. Is it really ~19mm thick? I think I could live with the 45mm diameter but not sure about the thickness.


From what I've read the 19mm height is correct along with 46mm diameter, but even so it appears to be a very sharp and well finished design. Some great pics here. b-)


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

everyones favoirte Bulova (Bulova Men's Accutron II Lobster UHF Watch) back to 99$ on amazon US


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

I ordered one of those natural leather straps someone posted about 12 days ago. I can't find the post now.
Just wondering when I should expect to see it. 
I've been patiently checking the mail


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

solchitlins said:


> I ordered one of those natural leather straps someone posted about 12 days ago. I can't find the post now.
> Just wondering when I should expect to see it.
> I've been patiently checking the mail


It would help if you specified the seller


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

solchitlins said:


> I ordered one of those natural leather straps someone posted about 12 days ago. I can't find the post now.
> Just wondering when I should expect to see it.
> I've been patiently checking the mail


Are you referring to Lake House Leathers? I'm waiting on my order too. I got the tracking number but the item hasn't been dropped off at for delivery yet. Guess they're still in the process of making the straps since I think the guy makes the straps by himself.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

bentl said:


> everyones favoirte Bulova (Bulova Men's Accutron II Lobster UHF Watch) back to 99$ on amazon US


Got one: https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...00TPNW48Y/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

OMG, I now own four Bulova Accutron II UHF watches.








Really though, they are Greeeeaaat, as Tony the Tiger says.

At $100 they are one of the best bargains around.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

cuevobat said:


> Got one: https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...00TPNW48Y/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
> 
> OMG, I now own four Bulova Accutron II UHF watches.
> 
> ...


Wow... So tempting 
This or the blue bulova that was previously shown on here

Sent from my 8063 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

eljay said:


> It looks like most of the Combat models are current...
> 
> I was looking at the Airman line. Whoops.


But in support of your original statement, even the current models that are being discounted were models that seemed to randomly appear in the lineup over the last couple of years.

Take my Aquarius for example. I have the original that has been out for awhile. There are 3-4 newer versions, and you won't see any of those on eBay or the likes.

I think the basis for the activity has more to do with funding sources and lines of credit than watch models. It looks to me that part of the acquisition was negating existing debt by whatever means necessary and moving on. Obviously the old logo models would be the first to go. You'd just keep making your way until the old is completely gone and the credit is paid back.

Just a hunch, but that's what I think.


----------



## motogt68 (Apr 14, 2017)

Nice


----------



## motogt68 (Apr 14, 2017)

Nice blue


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

mr mash said:


> Wow... So tempting
> This or the blue bulova that was previously shown on here
> 
> Sent from my 8063 using Tapatalk


You could get both. But really, they go fast, I've been using this thread to find them, and if I don't react quickly enough, they are gone.

Thus, why I grabbed this one.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

cuevobat said:


> You could get both. But really, they go fast, I've been using this thread to find them, and if I don't react quickly enough, they are gone.
> 
> Thus, why I grabbed this one.


Damn
No shipping to the UK 
What a pisser

Sent from my 8063 using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I bought a Lobster! So excited!

I've purged all my quartz watches, moving to just mechanical years ago. This will be my first quartz in a decade or so.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I communicated with LHL yesterday. He got more orders than expected. If you ordered a custom strap, they are shipping this weekend.



Sillygoose said:


> Are you referring to Lake House Leathers? I'm waiting on my order too. I got the tracking number but the item hasn't been dropped off at for delivery yet. Guess they're still in the process of making the straps since I think the guy makes the straps by himself.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

Casio F-91W less than $6.50 if you get off your butt and go pick the darn thing up at Walmart.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Me...32808494823052005387&affillinktype=10&veh=aff


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Rakuten Global has coupon codes going until May 25.

The best one is 2500 Yen off 20,000 Yen, about $22.50 off $180.00.

Japan Shopping Street : Rakuten Global Market


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

If you have PayPal credit they are offering 12% off at Overstock.com with 6 months to pay interest free.

Could get this for $1240, is that a good deal? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Gone already


mr mash said:


> Wow... So tempting
> This or the blue bulova that was previously shown on here
> 
> Sent from my 8063 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

If anyone ever wants to trade the bulova..I have a brand new Orient bambino version 2 with the cream dial... which I would gladly swap.😋

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

mannal said:


> I communicated with LHL yesterday. He got more orders than expected. If you ordered a custom strap, they are shipping this weekend.


Thanks guys, that was what I was referring to. It was a late night purchase. Lol


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

solchitlins said:


> Thanks guys, that was what I was referring to. It was a late night purchase. Lol


Yes thanks, I just saw this and ordered the last 22mm I think!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

mannal said:


> I communicated with LHL yesterday. He got more orders than expected. If you ordered a custom strap, they are shipping this weekend.


Cool. Thanks for the info!

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

mr mash said:


> Damn
> No shipping to the UK
> What a pisser
> 
> Sent from my 8063 using Tapatalk


There is that mail forwarding thing, I think it was called my mailbox??


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*Bulova Accutron II 96B214 Silver Bracelet Watch at Amazon - $99*

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accutron-Silver-Bracelet-Watch/dp/B00J35211Y/

This just popped up again. Good clean dial, sweeping second hand, excellent bracelet. A steal at $99. SYL








Bracelet pic came from another Surveyor Chono...same-same on the 96B214








On aftermarket leather


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Sillygoose said:


> Are you referring to Lake House Leathers? I'm waiting on my order too. I got the tracking number but the item hasn't been dropped off at for delivery yet. Guess they're still in the process of making the straps since I think the guy makes the straps by himself.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I got mine yesterday. The fulfillment was only half correct, but I got it.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

eljay said:


> I can't get over the grammatical mistakes in that ad.


Could you be so kind and say what's wrong (or write it the way it should be)? I'd love to learn...


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

I sold my Bulova surveyor II. It's handsome but I didn't connect with it for some reason. I'm not a bracelet guy and it's a bit chunky. Just saying.

I'm hoping the military uhf goes back down to $90 again.
If it does message me ;-)


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

cuevobat said:


> There is that mail forwarding thing, I think it was called my mailbox??


Just looking into these people 
https://www.shipito.com/en/

Sent from my 8063 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Davidka said:


> Could you be so kind and say what's wrong (or write it the way it should be)? I'd love to learn...











CHANGING WATCH BANDS *HAS* NEVER BEEN EASIER
SEWN*-*IN*,* QUICK*-*RELEASE SPRING BARS *ARE* NOW AVAILABLE


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Bedrock said:


> Gone already


I hope they reappear at some point at that great price..... I Won't hang around next time

Sent from my 8063 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

I have the Surveyor II in blue with the blue strap. It's a great watch other than the blue band it came with. I was hoping to get one of the Lobsters also but they were gone fast at that price. I really like the look of the black lobster with the green accents. Probably the most accurate watch you are going to get for anywhere near that price. Just have to know that you are getting a mineral crystal.


mr mash said:


> I hope they reappear at some point at that great price..... I Won't hang around next time
> 
> Sent from my 8063 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

cuevobat said:


> There is that mail forwarding thing, I think it was called my mailbox??





mr mash said:


> Just looking into these people
> https://www.shipito.com/en/


www.mymallbox.com


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> www.mymallbox.com


Thanks

Wary of shipitto lots of bad reviews

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

mr mash said:


> Thanks
> 
> Wary of shipitto lots of bad reviews
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


do a google for referral codes, there are 3 for $5 each, or one for $5 and one for $10 - either way, $15 free credit - my first package (4 watches, some straps and some jewelry) was $14.86 and I still have a credit left over


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

tanksndudes said:


> View attachment 11887034
> 
> 
> CHANGING WATCH BANDS *HAS* NEVER BEEN EASIER
> SEWN*-*IN*,* QUICK*-*RELEASE SPRING BARS *ARE* NOW AVAILABLE


Thanks! And excuse me for trying to make this thread in to an English lesson...


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Regarding Lake House Leathers... Just got mine in today and I love it. It's super comfortable.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> *Bulova Accutron II 96B214 Silver Bracelet Watch at Amazon - $99*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accutron-Silver-Bracelet-Watch/dp/B00J35211Y/
> 
> ...


The seller says it doesn't have the 262kHz movement, does it? Does it tick or smoothly sweep?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

bocbass said:


> Casio F-91W less than $6.50 if you get off your butt and go pick the darn thing up at Walmart.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Me...32808494823052005387&affillinktype=10&veh=aff


I don't mind getting off my butt, but I'd pay extra not to have to go to WalMart!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

swank said:


> The seller says it doesn't have the 262kHz movement, does it? Does it tick or smoothly sweep?


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

swank said:


> The seller says it doesn't have the 262kHz movement, does it? Does it tick or smoothly sweep?


Sweeps


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

RyanD said:


>


Sweeps, but doesn't have the 262kHz movement? I'm confused about Bulova's line and movements.


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

RyanD said:


>


Meh. Can hardly see the seconds hand on that video much less the sweep

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

swank said:


> The seller says it doesn't have the 262kHz movement, does it? Does it tick or smoothly sweep?





swank said:


> Sweeps, but doesn't have the 262kHz movement? I'm confused about Bulova's line and movements.


Guess the old adage "a picture is worth a thousand words" is false. But will try again. Just in case you need coaching, look just above the date window. That is just above the 6 o'clock position if you are unsure of what is the date window.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MacInFL said:


> Guess the old adage "a picture is worth a thousand words" is false. But will try again. Just in case you need coaching, look just above the date window. That is just above the 6 o'clock position if you are unsure of what is the date window.
> 
> View attachment 11889410


Yes, the version YOU have says 262 kHz on the dial. The version on Amazon and in the Youtube video I posted does not, even though it does have a sweeping hand. Bulova has no idea what they are doing.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

IIRC, part of the Bulova rebranding shakeup starting in 2014 was to reposition different the product lines. Accutron II is reserved for the 262kHz movement. Was not aware of the different dials...so will get back in to my box.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

It sweeps, has the uhf movt...., the dealer is high


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> Guess the old adage "a picture is worth a thousand words" is false. But will try again. Just in case you need coaching, look just above the date window. That is just above the 6 o'clock position if you are unsure of what is the date window.


Now that YOU know where the date window is, go look at what you linked to on Amazon, no 262kHz there. Sheesh.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

I just got one of those 20% select (usually Sold by Amazon ones) watches, jewelry, clothes, etc for Amazon in the physical mail. Keep an eye out. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Some of the Bulovas, the one in question and the moonview models sweep. But they don't say 262 Hz on the face. So the question is, do these models sweep but run at the lower frequency?


solchitlins said:


> It sweeps, has the uhf movt...., the dealer is high


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Bulova has no idea what they are doing.


I think it's just because the rebrand just occurred in the middle of a product cycle. The blue "Langford" I bought when they were being dumped on eBay has the tuning fork at 12, while others received ones with a baton at 12 and "262kHz" added to the dial.

Edit: And now I find a photo of one without either the tuning fork or the "262kHz" text. Maybe you're right.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Bedrock said:


> Some of the Bulovas, the one in question and the moonview models sweep. But they don't say 262 Hz on the face. So the question is, do these models sweep but run at the lower frequency?






Good review, listen to what he says about being hard to read at certain angles.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

swank said:


> Sweeps, but doesn't have the 262kHz movement? I'm confused about Bulova's line and movements.


Any Bulova labelled Accutron II or Precisionist has the 262kHz movement.


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

I might have to cancel the lobster order. My 6.3 wrist might be too tiny for it

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Finally got my watch from Christoper Ward, from the looks of it the custom got around from opening the package properly and forced their way inside from the corner. Also, The watch had one side of the band fell off and no longer in the pillow.
Luckily there's no scratches on the watch and the movement is holding the time as expected. The boxes however, have seen better days...
Anyone here experienced this in the past? (Interesting to note the package was stuck in transit and the tracking didn't get updated until I filed an official inquiry.)


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

Man, I would be piiiiiiiiiiiiiissssssed if my parcel showed up looking like that. Glad the watch was intact despite the abusive intrusion.


uyebsk said:


> Finally got my watch from Christoper Ward, from the looks of it the custom got around from opening the package properly and forced their way inside from the corner. Also, The watch had one side of the band fell off and no longer in the pillow.
> Luckily there's no scratches on the watch and the movement is holding the time as expected. The boxes however, have seen better days...
> Anyone here experienced this in the past? (Interesting to note the package was stuck in transit and the tracking didn't get updated until I filed an official inquiry.)
> 
> View attachment 11890226


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

Yeah that sucks, Ward will likely send you new packaging if you send them those pics. Just terrible luck really, it seems that like 1 out of 100 packages I get just get totally mauled in the mail. The worst I've had it is an Omega show up with the box reduced to splinters. I have no idea how it was even possible, it literally looked like the thing had gone through a wood chipper.


----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

Affordable Watches You'll Wear | Island Watch Long Island Watch (seems to be linked from WUS?) has a huge Orient sale now. I just impulse purchased an Orient for less than $100 (almost Seiko 5 prices)


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

uyebsk said:


> Finally got my watch from Christoper Ward, from the looks of it the custom got around from opening the package properly and forced their way inside from the corner. Also, The watch had one side of the band fell off and no longer in the pillow.
> Luckily there's no scratches on the watch and the movement is holding the time as expected. The boxes however, have seen better days...
> Anyone here experienced this in the past? (Interesting to note the package was stuck in transit and the tracking didn't get updated until I filed an official inquiry.)


US Customs knifed through the top of the watch box of my recent order.

It would help if CW would quit using a shipping box that fit like a condom on the CW watch box.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

cfcfan81 said:


> US Customs knifed through the top of the watch box of my recent order.
> 
> It would help if CW would quit using a shipping box that fit like a condom on the CW watch box.


Yes I agree. Mine only had a thin piece of Styrofoam inside with no packing peanuts I'm amazed the watch survives the journey.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

If you want, file a claim against Customs for damages. They've done this to me before (and broke the items). And, not saying this is the case, but we arrested a few people in the past that would "inspect" small, but expensive looking packages, and, without getting into the whole story, would have the package "go missing" if no one inquired about it. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Attuma (Feb 1, 2017)

Anyone know what happened to those Glycine Combat Sub quartz watches?









Jomashop did have them in stock a couple of weeks ago, but now I can't find them for anywhere close to that ~$110 deal they had. Looks like the best price you can get on one now is around $170, and those options are even somewhat limited.

Any chance of these coming back soon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

teioh3 said:


> I might have to cancel the lobster order. My 6.3 wrist might be too tiny for it
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


It just fits my 7.5 inch wrist. Yes, maybe it will be too big.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Attuma said:


> Anyone know what happened to those Glycine Combat Sub quartz watches?
> 
> Jomashop did have them in stock a couple of weeks ago, but now I can't find them for anywhere close to that ~$110 deal they had. Looks like the best price you can get on one now is around $170, and those options are even somewhat limited.
> 
> Any chance of these coming back soon?


Difficult to tell but my guess is that they're gone.

Was the $110 deal for the chronograph or the three hand model?


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Do you guys think the Bulova uhf military watch will go back down to $92 again?
I've been watching the price on Amazon all day and it's been steady rising. Started at $109, and then $111, now $113.......
It's got me paranoid that the stores are running out of stock.
Lol







Edit, It just went up another dollar something.
I don't understand


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

There is one lobster left at 100 on amazon. You are welcome


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

swank said:


> Sweeps, but doesn't have the 262kHz movement? I'm confused about Bulova's line and movements.


Precisionist chrono vs Accutron chrono quote:

"It is important to note that the Precisionist movement in the Accutron II collection of watches is slightly different than the movement in the larger Precisionist watches (collection). That is because in order to reduce the size of the movement for these more classic timepieces Bulova needed to use smaller batteries. To maintain the same three year battery life Bulova slowed down the frequency of the watch so that is uses a bit less power. So what does all this mean? Basically in order to have a watch that is not so large, Bulova decided to offer a bit less accuracy. Having said that, these are still much more accurate than "traditional" quartz movements. So while the larger Precisionist movements are "way" more accurate than most quartz movements, the Accutron II Precisionist movements are "much" more accurate."

Bulova Accutron II Surveyor With Precisionist Movement Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch

They also slowed down the beat rate of the sweep to 8 bps from the 16 bps of the big Precisionist.

Video showing the 8 bps sweep of the Accutron II chrono sweep hand and 2bps small seconds.






Video showing smooth 16 bps sweep of the non-chrono 98b252 lobster:


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Put it in my cart but couldn't decide if I should do it. Went through the drove through at McDonald's, and it was gone when I checked at home.



teioh3 said:


> There is one lobster left at 100 on amazon. You are welcome


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Guess the old adage "a picture is worth a thousand words" is false. But will try again. Just in case you need coaching, look just above the date window. That is just above the 6 o'clock position if you are unsure of what is the date window.
> 
> View attachment 11889410


Amazing how they were able to Photoshop it right out of the YouTube video :roll:


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Yes, the version YOU have says 262 kHz on the dial. The version on Amazon and in the Youtube video I posted does not, even though it does have a sweeping hand. *Bulova has no idea what they are doing.*


I'll second this:

I bought a watch from Bulova that I couldn't find in their database. I emailed them the specs and pictures and said, "Is this your watch?"

Their reply: "We're not sure."


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> I bought a watch from Bulova that I couldn't find in their database. I emailed them the specs and pictures and said, "Is this your watch?"
> 
> Their reply: "We're not sure."


Haha top stuff


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

yankeexpress said:


> Precisionist chrono vs Accutron chrono quote:
> 
> "It is important to note that the Precisionist movement in the Accutron II collection of watches is slightly different than the movement in the larger Precisionist watches (collection). That is because in order to reduce the size of the movement for these more classic timepieces Bulova needed to use smaller batteries. To maintain the same three year battery life Bulova slowed down the frequency of the watch so that is uses a bit less power. So what does all this mean? Basically in order to have a watch that is not so large, Bulova decided to offer a bit less accuracy. Having said that, these are still much more accurate than "traditional" quartz movements. So while the larger Precisionist movements are "way" more accurate than most quartz movements, the Accutron II Precisionist movements are "much" more accurate."
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing the mystery. Bought the blue moonview ($82!) Accutron II and think I prefer the 8 bps to both 2 bps (duh) AND the 16 bps smooth sweep, which seems similarly soulless as 2 bps!


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Sean779 said:


> Thanks for clearing the mystery. Bought the blue moonview ($82!) Accutron II and think I prefer the 8 bps to both 2 bps (duh) AND the 16 bps smooth sweep, which seems similarly soulless as 2 bps!


So the moon view doesn't have the smooth sweeping second hand like the Accutron ii ?

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

mr mash said:


> So the moon view doesn't have the smooth sweeping second hand like the Accutron ii ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Haven't received mine yet but that's what I'm expecting, that it'll beat 8 bps like a mechanical watch, which is fine with me. I don't much like 16 bps smooth sweep, much overrated, humming like a tuning fork, annoying to the ears.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Sean779 said:


> I don't much like 16 bps smooth sweep, much overrated, humming like a tuning fork, annoying to the ears.


Really? I can barely hear mine even when it's pressed against my ear!


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

Is there a nice, easy to follow record of which Bulova runs at what bps?

ie something like:

Precisionist - 16bps
Accutron II, Non Chrono - 16bps
Accutron II, Chrono - 8bps
Moonwatch - 8bps


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

The second hand on the mooview does sweep. However, the moonview doesn't operate at 262 Khz ... less bpm ... less accurate thatn the ones that Sean779 pointed out. I actually have a the Acutron II Surveyor blue face and it has the the 262 khz on the face. It has a very smooth sweep and is dead on accurate. The face color draws a lot of attention in a good way. I just need to fin a nicer leather band for it.


mr mash said:


> So the moon view doesn't have the smooth sweeping second hand like the Accutron ii ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Not sure what you are barely hearing but it's not the 262khz quartz engine. Only Marvel comic book heroes can hear frequencies that high


eljay said:


> Really? I can barely hear mine even when it's pressed against my ear!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Bedrock said:


> Not sure what you are barely hearing but it's not the 262khz quartz engine. Only Marvel comic book heroes can hear frequencies that high


The rapid beating of the second hand


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

So many unanswered questions regarding those quartz Bulovas...

Here is a hand winding model at a decent price:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Accu-S...-Black-Leather-Strap-42mm-Watch-/302318937372


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

My moonview's sweep is top notch, don't know what you guys are talking bout


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Save a few bucks on that Bulova by going with the white dial.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-brown-leather-men-s-casual-watch-63a121.html


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Peter at toptime.eu has a 15% discount that works on handful of watches, code is promo15.

https://www.toptime.eu/


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> I'll second this:
> 
> I bought a watch from Bulova that I couldn't find in their database. I emailed them the specs and pictures and said, "Is this your watch?"
> 
> Their reply: "We're not sure."


Just out of curiosity, how would they "know" if it is or isn't, and how would they be sure if it is or isn't?

Besides, if you bought it, does it not now belong to you?


----------



## Attuma (Feb 1, 2017)

eljay said:


> Difficult to tell but my guess is that they're gone.
> 
> Was the $110 deal for the chronograph or the three hand model?


The price was the same for both. I assumed they might be gone. I was trying to order one for a friend as a gift who love black/red and needs a new watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

If I am gathering all the info shared here correctly, is this our current combined thinking on the Bulova quartz movements?

Precisionist - 16bps
Accutron II, Non Chrono with 262kHz on dial - 16bps
Accutron II, Non Chrono without 262kHz on dial - 8bps
Accutron II, Chrono - 8bps
Moonwatch - 8bps
Moonview - 8bps


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Anybody have a 90% off coupon for ToM?

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-wind-hong-kong-edition-mv-0423-4894379460185


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Itubij said:


> Just out of curiosity, how would they "know" if it is or isn't, and how would they be sure if it is or isn't?
> 
> Besides, if you bought it, does it not now belong to you?


I paraphrased the story a bit for sake of time.

My Wife wanted to buy me a dress watch and found a lovely 18k Bulova dress watch in Portugal. She bought it. I looked EVERYWHERE online and couldn't find a photo of this watch, as if it just "poof" was created out of thin air. I suspected that someone just took an 18k plated case, put a Bulova dial on it and sold it as gold.

So, I took it to the local jeweler and confirmed it was solid 18k. I contacted Bulova and they said they didn't recognize the pics, but, as the guy said, "If you bought it in Portugal, that's Bulova Europe, a whole different company." He gave me Bulova Europe's contact info (in Switzerland if I remember correctly). I rang them and they asked for pics. I sent pics and they emailed back, "well, that's a movement we use, so, it could be ours."

I called and asked, "How do you not know if it is your watch or not?" They mumbled about keeping records required space and effort, of which they had neither. "If you confirmed it is gold, what's the problem? I doubt someone is going to fake an 18k gold Bulova."

"So, is it a Bulova then?"

"Who knows," she replied.

And so, I have an 18k Bulova or frankenwatch. Good looking, works, does its job, and its gold. So, I wear it and feel "unique" ;-)

yeah, Bulova is just, well, out there...


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

1. The Moonview has 262 kHz Movement. 
2. Super smooth sweep and dead nuts accurate.

now carry on


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Not questioning your conclusion but, where did you find this out? I own a Auctron Surveyor II and had a moonview. The Surveyor has:

-262khz on the face of the watch
- ultra high frequency on the back case cover
- Acutron II Ultra High Frequency 262 khz on the tag that came with the watch.
My moonview has noon of the above. Why wouldn't they include the same inforamtin with the moonview?


jkpa said:


> 1. The Moonview has 262 kHz Movement.
> 2. Super smooth sweep and dead nuts accurate.
> 
> now carry on


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Guys, maybe start a thread in the Bulova forum about this. 

It's going to be a lot more helpful to the community over there, you'll probably get some good feedback, and we can stay on deals over here.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

swank said:


> If I am gathering all the info shared here correctly, is this our current combined thinking on the Bulova quartz movements?
> 
> Precisionist - 16bps
> Accutron II, Non Chrono with 262kHz on dial - 16bps
> ...


Allow me to clear up some of the confusion regarding Bulova's 262 kHz watches.

First, no matter what it does or does not say on the dial, if it is an Accutron II it uses the 262 kHz movement.

Around 2014, Bulova went through a somewhat schizophrenic rebranding process. They decided that the "Accutron" name - in accordance with their history - should refer to their most accurate electronic watches. This meant renaming their line of Swiss mechanicals "Accu•Swiss" (now discontinued, hence the great deals) and creating "Accutron II" to showcase their 262 kHz movement. Prior to this, the Precisionist and Military lines were part of what they called the UHF (Ultra High Frequency) collection. Throughout this process some watches had "UHF" on the dial, some had "262 KHz," and some had neither.

So, there are still just four movements we're talking about here:

The Precisionist 3-hand (first photo below) with a 16bps sweep seconds hand.

The Precisionist 8-hand 1/1,000th second chronograph (second photo) with a dual function sweep seconds hand - 16bps in timekeeping mode, 1bps in chronograph mode.

The smaller 262 kHz 3-hand (third and fourth photos) with a 16bps sweep seconds hand. This would include the Moonview, Snorkel, and Surveyor models as well.

And the 262 kHz 6-hand (1/10th second) chronograph such as the Moonwatch and the Military chrono (last photo - borrowed from eBay) with a 2bps running seconds hand in the 6 O'clock subdial and an 8bps center mounted chronograph seconds hand.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

^^ excellent. Yes anything Accutron II has the 262 kHz movement. Plus Grand Seiko may be jealous of the sweep, it's that good.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Anybody have a 90% off coupon for ToM?
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-wind-hong-kong-edition-mv-0423-4894379460185


Hell of a watch. Sort of a Bvlgari, where watch is mere the display case for the jewelry inside. Yes, 90% off please.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Disneydave said:


> I just got one of those 20% select (usually Sold by Amazon ones) watches, jewelry, clothes, etc for Amazon in the physical mail. Keep an eye out.


I just used my Amazon coupon to get this Zeno Valjoux 7753 chronograph for $462.










That's the same movement that Breitling uses in the Superocean for 10x the price. Of course, Breitling greatly improves the 7753 by removing the quick-set date function and hour subdial...


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

For those who missed the Cherry Wood box deal from Skymall store for 24 bucks and is grimacing at the current 50 bucks price, Amazon has the small size for 30 bucks. Even at 30 bucks, it still is better finished than many other boxes at a higher price point. https://smile.amazon.com/Jewelry-Or...5392062&sr=8-3&keywords=cherry+wood+box+small

The big size box (which was also at 24 bucks in the bay during the deal) is now retailing at 120 bucks in Amazon and 90 in their website. That definitely is a much more realistic price for this box considering how huge it is!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Just picked one of these up ... Certified has the Wenger Arctic Light limited edition quartz diver for $63.99 via its website or eBay. It's an "or best offer" on eBay, but they were only willing to take the 99 cents off for me.

It's a really good price for a watch that's becoming more scarce -- which, as a result, has the occasional sellers you find trying to get much more for these than they were selling for about a year-and-a-half ago.

I love the color scheme, the dial map detail and the Arctic theme. Has a sapphire crystal too.

Wenger 010641112 Blue Dial Silicone Strap Men's Watch | eBay









Incidentally, Certified also has the very pretty and well-regarded Wenger Squadron white-dial GMT for $54.99. Also quartz, but also with a sapphire crystal and a great look.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-black-silicone-strap-men-s-watch-77070.html


----------



## icouch (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm not sure how good of a deal this is as I'm not too familiar with the company but it has pretty good specs. $349.99 on Massdrop.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RyanD said:


> I just used my Amazon coupon to get this Zeno Valjoux 7753 chronograph for $462.
> 
> That's the same movement that Breitling uses in the Superocean for 10x the price. Of course, Breitling greatly improves the 7753 by removing the quick-set date function and hour subdial...


I assume the Amazon coupon is account specific. If not, I have a watch picked out there and have some credits to burn, a 20% discount would make the decision a lot easier. I have never gotten an Amazon coupon but I have never missed the eBay bucks discount, strange.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Just picked one of these up ... Certified has the Wenger Arctic Light limited edition quartz diver for $63.99 via its website or eBay. It's an "or best offer" on eBay, but they were only willing to take the 99 cents off for me.
> 
> It's a really good price for a watch that's becoming more scarce -- which, as a result, has the occasional sellers you find trying to get much more for these than they were selling for about a year-and-a-half ago.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up on this! I found it on Jet.com for the same price; if you're a new customer, you can apply a 15% discount code (spring15) on checkout for your first three orders (for up to $30 worth of discount.) That brought my price--with tax and free shipping--to $58.25.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

El Primitivo said:


> The $258 Tissot came today. I'm digging it. The bracelet took a minute to figure out, but it's easy to adjust. Was expecting a deployant clasp, but it is something else entirely.
> 
> View attachment 11879538
> 
> ...


That's a nice deal on very cool watch. ETA with day date for well under $300. I almost pulled the trigger on this. I looked at a whole mess of pictures and ultimately told myself it would be too chunky for me. It'll look great on a leather rally strap too. Enjoy it man!


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Barry S said:


> Allow me to clear up some of the confusion regarding Bulova's 262 kHz watches.
> 
> First, no matter what it does or does not say on the dial, if it is an Accutron II it uses the 262 kHz movement.
> 
> ...


Lobster looks best. Bulova is dominating low end with accutron on quartz side and discontinued accu swiss on auto side.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Bulova Accu Swiss 64B127*_ Men's Stainless Steel and Brown Leather Automatic Watch *$189.00*








*Product specifications*

*Watch Information*


Brand, Seller, or Collection NameBulovaModel number64B127Part Number64B127Model Year2017Item ShapeRoundDial window material type﻿Anti reflective sapphireDisplay TypeAnalogClaspDeployant-clasp-with-push-buttonCase materialStainless steelCase diameter42 millimetersCase Thickness12 millimetersBand MaterialLeather-crocodileBand lengthMen's StandardBand width22 millimetersBand ColorBrownDial colorBrownBezel materialStainless steelBezel function﻿StationaryCalendar﻿DateSpecial featuresSwiss MadeMovement﻿Sellita Automatic self windWater resistant depth99 Feet


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

I bought the squadron a few months ago and I love it. It looks great. keeps good time and is just about indestructible. Just bought a Artic light. IMHO, these are the best value in watches.


WorthTheWrist said:


> Just picked one of these up ... Certified has the Wenger Arctic Light limited edition quartz diver for $63.99 via its website or eBay. It's an "or best offer" on eBay, but they were only willing to take the 99 cents off for me.
> 
> It's a really good price for a watch that's becoming more scarce -- which, as a result, has the occasional sellers you find trying to get much more for these than they were selling for about a year-and-a-half ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Fancied a Wenger watch for a while now
I am tempted


Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Bulova 98B207* Marine Star Automatic 200M Diver Watch with Orange Rubber Band *$224 New*










*Product specifications*

*Watch Information*


Brand, Seller, or Collection NameBulovaModel number98B207Part Number98B207Model Year2014Item ShapeRoundDial window material type﻿MineralDisplay TypeAnalogClaspFold-Over Clasp with Double Push-Button Safety﻿Case materialStainless steelCase diameter47 millimetersCase Thickness13.2 millimetersBand MaterialRubberBand lengthMen's StandardBand width22 millimetersBand ColorOrangeDial colorBlackBezel materialStainless steelBezel function﻿StationaryCalendar﻿DateSpecial featuresmeasures-seconds, Luminous, Screw down crownItem weight4.96 OuncesMovement﻿AutomaticWater resistant depth660 Feet


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> I paraphrased the story a bit for sake of time.
> 
> My Wife wanted to buy me a dress watch and found a lovely 18k Bulova dress watch in Portugal. She bought it. I looked EVERYWHERE online and couldn't find a photo of this watch, as if it just "poof" was created out of thin air. I suspected that someone just took an 18k plated case, put a Bulova dial on it and sold it as gold.
> 
> ...


Ok. I have a better understanding of your point.

Wear it in good health.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> *Bulova 98B207* Marine Star Automatic 200M Diver Watch with Orange Rubber Band *$224 New*


That's a lot higher than it has been in the past. Probably because it's a 3-year old model and there aren't many "new" ones left.

Bulova Marine Star Automatic Black Dial Orange Rubber Men's Watch 98B207 - Marine Star - Bulova - Watches - Jomashop


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Invicta 23678*_ Men's 40mm Pro Diver NH35A Automatic on Rubber *$59.99*










*Product specifications*

*Watch Information*


Brand, Seller, or Collection NameInvictaModel number23678Part Number23678Item ShapeRoundDial window material type﻿MineralDisplay TypeAnalogClaspBuckleCase materialStainless steelCase diameter40 millimetersCase Thickness13 millimetersBand MaterialStainless steelBand lengthMen's StandardBand width20 millimetersBand ColorBlackDial colorBlackBezel materialStainless steelBezel function﻿UnidirectionalMovement﻿Automatic self windWater resistant depth660 Feet


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

RyanD said:


> That's a lot higher than it has been in the past. Probably because it's a 3-year old model and there aren't many "new" ones left.
> 
> Bulova Marine Star Automatic Black Dial Orange Rubber Men's Watch 98B207 - Marine Star - Bulova - Watches - Jomashop


Jomashop is known to lower their sale prices once the item is out of stock. They often have "Unbelievable" deals on watches they no longer carry. You really can't trust their Out of Stock pricing.

They drive people to their site with these "DEALS", that they never have to honor, and people assume that any other site is overpriced.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> Jomashop is known to lower their sale prices once the item is out of stock. They often have "Unbelievable" deals on watches they no longer carry. You really can't trust their Out of Stock pricing.
> 
> They drive people to their site with these "DEALS", that they never have to honor, and people assume that any other site is overpriced.


Sold on Ebay for $149.99 just 3 months ago.

Bulova Men's 98B207 Marine Star Automatic Black Dial Orange Resin Band Watch


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> RyanD said:
> 
> 
> > That's a lot higher than it has been in the past. Probably because it's a 3-year old model and there aren't many "new" ones left.
> ...


I've seen it at $129 on ebay awhile back and several other places as well


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

18, 20, 22, 24, 26, 28 & 30 mm black leather straps with your choice of stitching color:

black
white
red
blue
orange
yellow









*about $15 including shipping.*

I picked one up in red, been wearing it all week - very comfortable, quality seems good by my measure. Includes spring bars.









Anyhows, finding 18mm straps isn't always easy, I can only imagine some of the other odd sizes. Maybe these will fit a niche for someone.

Leather Watch Strap with Coloured Stitching - Leather Watch Straps


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Invicta 23678*_ Men's 40mm Pro Diver NH35A Automatic on Rubber *$59.99*


Anyone know if this is really 19mm at the lugs or is it just a 8926 case (20mm lugs)?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Sold on Ebay for $149.99 just 3 months ago.
> 
> Bulova Men's 98B207 Marine Star Automatic Black Dial Orange Resin Band Watch


But the *CURRENT* lowest price on eBay is *$231.57.

*A year ago I could get an Invicta Pro Diver 9403 or 9404 NH35A automatic for $49.99 on eBay. That deal hasn't been around since then.

A bargain doesn't have to be the best deal EVER, just the best CURRENT deal. Don't like it? Don't buy it!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

whitemb said:


> Anyone know if this is really 19mm at the lugs or is it just a 8926 case (20mm lugs)?


*20mm* - Always double check Amazon specs. Sorry.

*https://www.invictawatch.com/watche...el-stainless-steel-black-dial-nh35a-automatic*


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

I just noticed that they have rally straps too:

Watch Strap - Perforated Leather - Sports Style - Choice of Colours


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> But the *CURRENT* lowest price on eBay is *$231.57.
> 
> *A year ago I could get an Invicta Pro Diver 9403 or 9404 NH35A automatic for $49.99 on eBay. That deal hasn't been around since then.
> 
> A bargain doesn't have to be the best deal EVER, just the best CURRENT deal. Don't like it? Don't buy it!


White/Blue version is $135 NOW with code SPRING15. If you're looking for the orange one, just wait for the price to drop again.

https://jet.com/product/detail/b392f7256f024d09871abefc8b013501


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

CWS has this 44mm Startimer for $504 - 3% befrugal ~ $489. It's about $160 less than I paid for mine. o|

Link


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Apologies if this has been covered-- I try to steer clear of reading this thread for my the sake of my wallet, my sanity and my marriage.

Costco has what looks like a tremendous set of deals, but on stuff that might be Costco exclusive (pre-Father's day)

The first is a two-pack of Casios for $89.99(!!)

















Watches were sealed in the display, so I could only see so much, but the analog "work" watch is an MTD100D-7A2V MTD-100D-7A2V | ANALOG-MEN'S | STANDARD | Timepieces | CASIO

Unlike most of the MTD divers, this one lacks an illuminator function and is only rated for 50m water resistance, so definitely a "dress diver". The hands are very nicely blued. No idea on lume quality but I wouldn't expect much. I see these listed as the "Enticer" on eBay, and typically go for about $60-80 by themselves. Size appears to be in the ~42-44mm ballpark (Casio sizing on their site includes crown and there's a protrusion on the left side of the case that makes the size greater than how it should 'wear'.)

I know less about the digital, as that's outside my wheelhouse but it looks like good quality. Model SGW100-2BWC Includes a temp sensor and digital compass in addition to all the usual stuff-- chrono, alarm etc. This one goes for just under $50 by itself. I don't think you're going to get a high-end GShock experience out of it, but it looks like decent enough spec if you need a watch for activities.

If those combo appeals to you, that's ~110-130+ in watches for $90 with warranty/returns.

The second deal was a stainless steel Bulova dive chrono that I was dumb enough to not take a picture of... $199. Worth a look, but you'd have to cross-reference the model to see if it's a good deal or not.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> CWS has this 44mm Startimer for $504 - 3% befrugal ~ $489. It's about $160 less than I paid for mine. o|
> 
> Link
> 
> View attachment 11898482


That seems like quite the bargain, especially with bracelet. There were 2 in stock and now there is only 1.  Thanks for posting this deal!

They have a coupon code on Befrugal for an extra 10% off all their Alpina watches: BEF10ALP

So that takes it down to $440. Too good to pass up. Only 1 left.. hurry!


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> Apologies if this has been covered-- I try to steer clear of reading this thread for my the sake of my wallet, my sanity and my marriage.
> 
> Costco has what looks like a tremendous set of deals, but on stuff that might be Costco exclusive (pre-Father's day)
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

CWS has this one for a great price: https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...own-leather-strap-men-s-watch-al525vg4e6.html

$364 after 10% off coupon BEF10ALP and 3% Befrugal


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Just a brief reminder for those of you who keep an eye on Touch of Modern and occasionally receive one of their 10/15/20% off vouchers - if you get one, make sure you check the Watches category rather than just waiting to see if a specific sale pops up.

ToM had one of these pretty Revue Thommen Airspeed Heritage 40mm Chrono's left over from a prior sale, brand new at $699, sitting in their Watches section... and with my 15% voucher I got it for $605 shipped.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> I just noticed that they have rally straps too:
> 
> Watch Strap - Perforated Leather - Sports Style - Choice of Colours
> 
> View attachment 11897802


Thanks for the tip, I picked up a few on your recommendation.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> The second deal was a stainless steel Bulova dive chrono that I was dumb enough to not take a picture of... $199. Worth a look, but you'd have to cross-reference the model to see if it's a good deal or not.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks. Not shabby for a 262 kHz movement chrono. Maybe not earth-shattering. The only anything I see on that model number are eBay auctions. There's one running now for a lot less than $200, but it's not finished yet. Because of the lack of info, I have to assume this is an exclusive or some other special model.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Bulova Men's Accutron II 96B204 Blue Leather Quartz Fashion Watch | eBay 













Bulova Men's 98B252 Accutron II Lobster UHF Chronograph Leather Strap 45mm Watch | eBay


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's CA0467-11H Primo Chronograph Poly Strap 45mm Watch 13205100055 | eBay














Citizen Eco-Drive Men's JY0064-00L Blue Angels Skyhawk Atomic Watch 13205084997 | eBay


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Baume and Mercier Classima Executives Men's Automatic Watch MOA08686 | eBay


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

My orient star from creationwatches just came in, and my god what a beauty

















I expected a bambino on steroids but this feels like an entirely different watch;


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Exer said:


> I expected a bambino on steroids but this feels like an entirely different watch;


feels like a signorino?


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> But the *CURRENT* lowest price on eBay is *$231.57.
> 
> *A year ago I could get an [URL="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Invicta
> 
> ...


----------



## koller1994 (Jan 26, 2016)

Is it a best deal for a ETA Movement 2824-2 with SS bracelet ??? $265

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-S...85&sr=8-1&keywords=victorinox+automatic+watch


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

10% off with code sale10









http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...sne435-sne435p1-sne435p-mens-watch-10419.html

Seiko Prospex PADI Special Edition Solar Diver's 200M SNE435 SNE435P1 
For $189 free shipping after code sale10

http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...Inside!!&utm_term=seiko-prospex_PrdctImg2_jpg










Seiko Prospex Solar Diver's 200M SNE437 SNE437P1 $179

http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...!&utm_term=seiko-prospex-divers-PrdctImg3_jpg










Seiko Prospex Solar Diver's 200M SNE439 SNE439P1 SNE439P Men's Watch $166.50

http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...!&utm_term=seiko-prospex-divers-PrdctImg4_jpg

Seiko Prospex Solar Diver's 200M SNE441 SNE441P1 SNE441P

$175.5


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Any good prices on the Seiko Cocktail Time ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

koller1994 said:


> Is it a best deal for a ETA Movement 2824-2 with SS bracelet ??? $265
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Swiss-241373-Officers-Mecha/dp/B002T1B0JS/
> 
> View attachment 11902226


Previously as low as $215


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Swiss Made Wenger quartz for $56.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...tedSize=#fn=GENDER=Male&sp=1&spc=65&slotId=47


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

eBay has a 20% off coupon, P20MEMDAY, now through May 29. But the only watch-related category for which it will work appears to be Sporting Goods. So if you're in the market for a Fitbit, Garmin, Suunto, etc., search for it in the Sporting Goods category and utilize the coupon.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Apparently, I just bought the last one. It also appears that I have a thing for Bulova.



RyanD said:


> White/Blue version is $135 NOW with code SPRING15. If you're looking for the orange one, just wait for the price to drop again.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/detail/b392f7256f024d09871abefc8b013501


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Swiss Made Wenger quartz for $56.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...tedSize=#fn=GENDER=Male&sp=1&spc=65&slotId=47


Thanks for the heads up. I ordered one and see they sold out minutes after my order.


----------



## dspphoto (Sep 11, 2015)

Thank you!



Ticonderoga said:


> I just noticed that they have rally straps too:


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

dspphoto said:


> Thank you!


This is a WUS first for me; someone replies to one of my comments and their (total) post count is 1


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> eBay has a 20% off coupon, P20MEMDAY, now through May 29. But the only watch-related category for which it will work appears to be Sporting Goods. So if you're in the market for a Fitbit, Garmin, Suunto, etc., search for it in the Sporting Goods category and utilize the coupon.


There are also also a bunch of Casio, Timex, Luminox, Vostok and Bertucci I noticed


----------



## dspphoto (Sep 11, 2015)

Also, I've been a member since 2015. Deep lurk...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

City74 said:


> There are also also a bunch of Casio, Timex, Luminox, Vostok and Bertucci I noticed


How did you find these? Tried to search the categories but no luck.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> How did you find these? Tried to search the categories but no luck.


casio in Sporting Goods | eBay

Tried the code on one Casio, and it worked.


----------



## bobbuilder621 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just saw this on SlickDeals

Omega Speedmaster Racing Automatic Chronograph Watch on Bracelet $2645 + free shipping at JomaShop 

Omega Speedmaster Racing Automatic Chronograph Silver Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 32630405002001 
Item No. 326.30.40.50.02.001 

Unable to post link due to low post count.


----------



## bobbuilder621 (Dec 29, 2009)

bobbuilder621 said:


> I just saw this on SlickDeals
> 
> $2645 + free shipping w/ code SDMG50
> 
> ...


(I added the code for free shipping to the post)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

bobbuilder621 said:


> I just saw this on SlickDeals
> 
> Omega Speedmaster Racing Automatic Chronograph Watch on Bracelet $2645 + free shipping at JomaShop
> 
> ...


All of the variations are close to the same price.

Omega Speedmaster Racing Automatic Chronograph Silver Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 32630405002001 - Speedmaster - Omega - Watches - Jomashop


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

eBay promo gets the G Shock Rangeman, black or Olive to $147, you will not find a better deal on these models even during BF.

Casio G-Shock GW9400-1 Rangeman Military Black Triple Sensor Atomic Watch | eBay

Also the GW2310FB is almost never less than $90. It's available for $79.99 with this promo

Casio Men's GW2310FB-1CR G-Shock Shock Resistant Multifunction Watch | eBay

Click on the convenient link RyanD shows in prior post for more Casios


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

double


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

TOM has Frederique Constant Index Automatic at 950$+10$ shipping (store display).
Now 20% on next purchase, which will bring it to 770 Shipped.
Please, someone take it, my wallet is jumping on me 
Also, along some pretty cool BALL...s and Raymond weil.
(You need to have an account on TOM to see prices)


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

Aeryn said:


> TOM has Frederique Constant Index Automatic at 950$+10$ shipping (store display).
> Now 20% on next purchase, which will bring it to 770 Shipped.
> Please, someone take it, my wallet is jumping on me
> Also, along some pretty cool BALL...s and Raymond weil.
> (You need to have an account on TOM to see prices)


I am on their mailing list but never got the coupon codes. What gives

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-airman-dc-4-automatic-watch 
$599


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> eBay promo gets the G Shock Rangeman, black or Olive to $147, you will not find a better deal on these models even during BF.
> 
> Casio G-Shock GW9400-1 Rangeman Military Black Triple Sensor Atomic Watch | eBay


Casio must be offloading those. This Seller has sold over 500. Makes me wonder what's next for the Rangeman.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> eBay has a 20% off coupon, P20MEMDAY, now through May 29. But the only watch-related category for which it will work appears to be Sporting Goods. So if you're in the market for a Fitbit, Garmin, Suunto, etc., search for it in the Sporting Goods category and utilize the coupon.


Thank you! I've been waiting for something like this to snag a GPS running watch!


----------



## bobbuilder621 (Dec 29, 2009)

Another post that just popped up Slickdeals

Certina DS Podium Automatic Watch $259 + free shipping at Ashford








$259 + free shipping w/ coupon code *SDPODIUM259*


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Swiss Made Wenger quartz for $56.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...tedSize=#fn=GENDER=Male&sp=1&spc=65&slotId=47


Damn I really like this one...OOS


----------



## Naylor07 (Nov 3, 2011)

jcombs1 said:


> eBay promo gets the G Shock Rangeman, black or Olive to $147, you will not find a better deal on these models even during BF.
> 
> Also the GW2310FB is almost never less than $90. It's available for $79.99 with this promo
> 
> Click on the convenient link RyanD shows in prior post for more Casios


Dang, that is a heck of a deal. Going to grab a Rangeman. Thanks!


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> eBay has a 20% off coupon, P20MEMDAY, now through May 29. But the only watch-related category for which it will work appears to be Sporting Goods. So if you're in the market for a Fitbit, Garmin, Suunto, etc., search for it in the Sporting Goods category and utilize the coupon.


Thanks for posting the deal. The code did not work on the Vostok I selected. I guess I'm stuck with just having the one Vostok I hardly ever wear.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Casio must be offloading those. This Seller has sold over 500. Makes me wonder what's next for the Rangeman.


You would have to think it's due for an update. Haven't the Gulfmaster and Frogman been recently updated? With that said, you have been able to buy the Rangeman at ~$150 for over year if you are patient and wait for a sale like this one, BF pricing was similar but not better. Who knows...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> You would have to think it's due for an update. Haven't the Gulfmaster and Frogman been recently updated? With that said, you have been able to buy the Rangeman at ~$150 for over year if you are patient and wait for a sale like this one, BF pricing was similar but not better. Who knows...


I had a Rangeman that I bought for around that price. I sold it off because I like the Pro Treks better.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

from some number of pages ago.. don't know.. not looking for fear you people make me buy yet another watch that IS NOT A SEIKO TUNA =p

my $38 Seiko SBEB003 (amazon warehouse deal) arrived today.. super freaking cool for under $40.. I am quite chuffed indeed..









still at least one. "like new" warehouse deal one avail... very comfortable watch.. had no CDT for some stupid reason but hey under $40...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00JGILZD8/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> eBay promo gets the G Shock Rangeman, black or Olive to $147, you will not find a better deal on these models even during BF.
> 
> Casio G-Shock GW9400-1 Rangeman Military Black Triple Sensor Atomic Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


Thanks! Grabbed a Rangeman!


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/Oris-64976324164MB-Analog-Display-Automatic/dp/B00685NX8C/ 







Ignore the bit about import duties.


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

If only ebay sellers start posting watches on the "home & garden" section......you would thought they would have smarten up enough by now....

this looks dope...20% off

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Accu...626101?hash=item33a8945775:g:PWoAAMXQDnpTYoil


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

teioh3 said:


> this looks dope...20% off


Whoa. That is dope.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The other thing to note about that eBay sale ... if any of you dive watch-wearers are actually divers, it puts a whole range of dive computers at 20% off in the Sporting Goods section.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> if any of you dive watch-wearers are actually divers


😅


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Doesn't include the Scubapro Chromis 



WorthTheWrist said:


> The other thing to note about that eBay sale ... if any of you dive watch-wearers are actually divers, it puts a whole range of dive computers at 20% off in the Sporting Goods section.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Not sure if this is a great price, but I seem to remember punters searching for this model a few pages back. 245AUD is about 185USD. Seiko Dracula

https://www.sports-watch-store.com/seiko-monster-srp313k1/

I know nothing about the seller...

Ita


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Seems way too good to be true, I'd like to get some feedback on this seller.


Anyone?


- Exer


----------



## Sterimar (Jan 4, 2017)

Exer said:


> Seems way too good to be true, I'd like to get some feedback on this seller.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> - Exer


Sports Watch Store is legit. They ship from Singapore using the same return address as eBay seller ultimate-watches. I have bought a few watches from them with no issues. Paid with PayPal and shipment was with tracking.

️️️️️


----------



## farazium (Feb 17, 2017)

Seven Takeaways From Geneva's $63 Million Watch Auctionshttps://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-22/seven-takeaways-from-geneva-s-63-million-watch-auctions


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Ita said:


> Not sure if this is a great price, but I seem to remember punters searching for this model a few pages back. 245AUD is about 185USD. Seiko Dracula
> 
> https://www.sports-watch-store.com/seiko-monster-srp313k1/
> 
> ...


I don't actually see a way of "purchasing" via their webpage. Only a way to "share your price".


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Strmwatch said:


> I don't actually see a way of "purchasing" via their webpage. Only a way to "share your price".


They are all out of stock. They do have other Seiko models in stock though.

https://www.sports-watch-store.com/seiko-200meter-skx009k2/


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

Ita said:


> Not sure if this is a great price, but I seem to remember punters searching for this model a few pages back. 245AUD is about 185USD. Seiko Dracula
> 
> https://www.sports-watch-store.com/seiko-monster-srp313k1/
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that's just an archive page and it's not available. There's no "add to cart" button and it doesn't show up when you view their current Seiko mechanical watches.


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

bobbuilder621 said:


> Another post that just popped up Slickdeals
> 
> Certina DS Podium Automatic Watch $259 + free shipping at Ashford
> 
> ...


Oh good - this coupon doesn't cover the silver faced variant, otherwise my hand might have been forced.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

NRAchad said:


> I'm pretty sure that's just an archive page and it's not available. There's no "add to cart" button and it doesn't show up when you view their current Seiko mechanical watches.


Ooops... Sorry for "Crying Wolf" As you were men!

Ita


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Barry S said:


> Allow me to clear up some of the confusion regarding Bulova's 262 kHz watches.
> 
> First, no matter what it does or does not say on the dial, if it is an Accutron II it uses the 262 kHz movement.
> 
> ...


There's also the chrono movement used in the Curv line, which has a 12hr counter. Tried them on recently and they're too big for me, but if Bulova puts this movement in a smaller watch I'm going to be in trouble.










And a deal: $342, which is the cheapest I've seen for a Curv. Don't know about the seller.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Mens...785654?hash=item44030a57f6:g:SQgAAOSw7GRZDma~


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

GregoryD said:


> And a deal: $342, which is the cheapest I've seen for a Curv. Don't know about the seller.
> 
> Bulova Men's 'Curv Collection' Quartz Stainless Steel and Leather Casual Watc... | eBay


$286.37 at Amazon Warehouse. Looks like it is new with some damage to the packaging.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

GregoryD said:


> There's also the chrono movement used in the Curv line, which has a 12hr counter. Tried them on recently and they're too big for me, but if Bulova puts this movement in a smaller watch I'm going to be in trouble.
> 
> And a deal: $342, which is the cheapest I've seen for a Curv. Don't know about the seller.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I forgot all about the Curv!

So, to complete the "262 kHz second hand database," the Curv has a dual function sub seconds hand (at 6 o'clock) which operates at 2bps in both modes.

From the manual on the Bulova website:










You can see it in this video:


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Oris-64976324164MB-Analog-Display-Automatic/dp/B00685NX8C/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that watch reminds me of something,

can't quite put my finger on it...

South Park maybe?

Yeah, that's it:


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> that watch reminds me of something, can't quite put my finger on it... South Park maybe?
> 
> Yeah, that's it:
> 
> View attachment 11912850


Lovingly, and in poor taste, referred to as the "Tumor Watch". Look away, I'm hideous.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

atarione said:


> f
> 
> View attachment 11908610


Fiio, DarkVoice... Head-Fi regular?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Just received my order from the Lake House Leathers sale.

Not bad for the price, but I wouldn't pay more than the sales price.

Also two of them came with several marks on the leather, not pleased about that. Contacted LHL, we'll see what happens.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

WOW!!!! wtf happened? A hungry mouse in the post? horrible.



EL_GEEk said:


> Just received my order from the Lake House Leathers sale.
> 
> Not bad for the price, but I wouldn't pay more than the sales price.
> 
> ...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> WOW!!!! wtf happened? A hungry mouse in the post? horrible.


Right? The package came undamaged. Looks like the piece of hide they used was already beat up.

Normally these smaller strap companies buy the scraps from tanneries so some of the hides aren't perfect, but this is just absurd.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> Just received my order from the Lake House Leathers sale.
> 
> Not bad for the price, but I wouldn't pay more than the sales price.
> 
> ...


I sent an email to them asking to change my order from a 20mm to 22mm right after I ordered. Got a response back from Matt that it wouldn't be a problem.

Sure enough I received a 20mm strap yesterday, even says "Tan 20" on the bag. I emailed LHL last night for a possible exchange but no response as of yet. Will follow up if I don't hear back by tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Thanks, I forgot all about the Curv!
> 
> So, to complete the "262 kHz second hand database," the Curv has a dual function sub seconds hand (at 6 o'clock) which operates at 2bps in both modes.
> 
> ...


Man these things are freaking gorgeous

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

hamsterdams said:


> I sent an email to them asking to change my order from a 20mm to 22mm right after I ordered. Got a response back from Matt that it wouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Sure enough I received a 20mm strap yesterday, even says "Tan 20" on the bag. I emailed LHL last night for a possible exchange but no response as of yet. Will follow up if I don't hear back by tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I received an incorrect strap as well and emailed on Friday. Still haven't heard back.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Steap and cheap has the Momentum Pathfinder III for $140. Retail is about $230, and Amazon has them for $165, so this seems like a good deal. Comes in either black or full lume dial.















https://www.steepandcheap.com/momen...1YWwgV2F0Y2hlczoxOjE4OnNhY0NhdDEzMTEwMDAxMjg=


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Citizen Nighthawk on bracelet--leperfect on ebay=$168

Citizen Men's BJ7000-52E "Nighthawk" Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Watch 13205067662 | eBay

I have had two of these, sold them both with regrets. This one I intend to keep.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

May not be everybody's cup of tea, but that seems pretty cheap for an NH35.

https://www.aragonwatch.com/MEGA_SALE_s/386.htm


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> Just received my order from the Lake House Leathers sale.
> 
> Not bad for the price, but I wouldn't pay more than the sales price.
> 
> Also two of them came with several marks on the leather, not pleased about that. Contacted LHL, we'll see what happens.


Some minor imperfections on mine but nothing so drastic. I have to agree with your assessment: great at the sale price, unacceptable at full price.

What I can't get over is the extremely subtle difference in the colors.

"Tan" on the left, "Brown" on the right:









And on my Vintage 1953 Airman, "Natural."








I do like the way it looks with the off-white of the dial though.

I guess the best way to describe these would be "rustic."

In the end it's a fine line between "character" and "defect."


----------



## watchuck (Sep 26, 2014)

|>

Nice one ( *AndrewJohnPollock* ) I've fancied a blue mother of pearl dialled watch for a while now, as it's something a little different (and at 44-45mm is just about in range)


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> May not be everybody's cup of tea, but that seems pretty cheap for an NH35.
> 
> https://www.aragonwatch.com/MEGA_SALE_s/386.htm
> View attachment 11914554


I have these and they are pretty nice. Just get the smaller size. Even that's huge on my 7.5" wrist.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

Ita said:


> Not sure if this is a great price, but I seem to remember punters searching for this model a few pages back. 245AUD is about 185USD. Seiko Dracula
> 
> https://www.sports-watch-store.com/seiko-monster-srp313k1/
> 
> ...


I am trying to buy the darn thing, but there is no "add to cart" or anything similar on the page! What's Up with that? How do I order it?!?!
OK, never mind - just saw some earlier posts. Archive page? Out of stock? Why don't they update? Just as well though, I just ordered a Mako II pepsi from a German ebayer for about 200 Euro, which is quite good for Europe (I envy those of you in the US). Oh well, back to the drawing board.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Some minor imperfections on mine but nothing so drastic. I have to agree with your assessment: great at the sale price, unacceptable at full price.
> 
> What I can't get over is the extremely subtle difference in the colors.
> 
> ...


Bought a tan strap for my 1953 LE too. Looks good, hopefully they'll be quick to respond to my request for an exchange to the right size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Holy crap, I didn't even realize I needed this. But I totally need a watch with a radiation dosimeter!

Polimaster "Gamma Master II" PM1208M. Can be picked up in the eBay sporting goods sale with the coupon code for $438.40, which seems to be the lowest price around.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-PM1208M...303754?hash=item2cbf9d14ca:g:obMAAOxygj5SoBG-

And I thought it was bad having a depth-gauge watch and never diving. You better hope the features on this one never work!


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

OK, so probably one of the better deals I have found on my own
https://www.aragonwatch.com/MEGA_SALE_s/386.htm
*MAY17839 --- takes $10 off on top of the sale
*








so it comes to $58 with all the Seiko wonderfullness inside.
the bracelets that Aragon uses are also fantastic!
So this is my awesome deal to add to the thread.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Barry S said:


> Some minor imperfections on mine but nothing so drastic. I have to agree with your assessment: great at the sale price, unacceptable at full price.
> 
> What I can't get over is the extremely subtle difference in the colors.... And on my Vintage 1953 Airman, "Natural."
> 
> ...


So weird. I ordered a "natural" and got this, which is NOT what I expected...


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Barry S said:


> What I can't get over is the extremely subtle difference in the colors.


Yeah, I assumed brown was a lot deeper/darker. Now I wish I'd gone with brown instead of tan. Mine showed up without any real "character" issues on the leather, but the really fine thread is just pushed through a slit on one of the holes, which gives it a weird appearance. Considering getting a thumb tack to "round out" the hole... quality appears ok at sale price, but definitely not worth much more.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

This thread is all about saving bucks. And so, what's not to like about free? (cross post from Show your Amphibias over at f10):



juice009 said:


> Scuba dude.





Ticonderoga said:


> I run all my pics through Batch Purifier (free - open source download) - it strips all JPEG info (including location and other info) and removes the whole "Microsoft vs. Apple - my photo should face this direction" dilemma and when you upright your pics, they stay upright across all platforms.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tanksndudes said:


> So weird. I ordered a "natural" and got this, which is NOT what I expected...
> 
> View attachment 11916834


Your pic is the natural veg tan. http://www.lakehouseleathers.com/store/p55/Veg-Tanned_1-Piece_Watch_Strap_in_Natural.html

The quoted is natural chromexcel. http://www.lakehouseleathers.com/store/p78/Two-Piece_Natural_Chromexcel_Watch_Strap_(pre-order).html


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> May not be everybody's cup of tea, but that seems pretty cheap for an NH35.
> 
> https://www.aragonwatch.com/MEGA_SALE_s/386.htm
> View attachment 11914554


50mm? Wut?


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> 50mm? Wut?


Go big or go home.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

taike said:


> Your pic is the natural veg tan. Veg-Tanned 1-Piece Watch Strap in Natural
> 
> The quoted is natural chromexcel. Two-Piece Natural Chromexcel Watch Strap (pre-order)


The natural chromexcel is what I ordered. I don't know enough about meat processing to understand such differences (though they are obviously great), but I'm looking forward to getting it straightened out.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tanksndudes said:


> The natural chromexcel is what I ordered. I don't know enough about meat processing to understand such differences (though they are obviously great), but I'm looking forward to getting it straightened out.


About Our Leathers - Lake House Leathers


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

nyonya said:


> Go big or go home.


45mm is also an option too!!!!
That is the one I ordered.
its actually 44mm
Wing just doesn't want to admit it.


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

isitauthentic said:


> 45mm is also an option too!!!!
> That is the one I ordered.
> its actually 44mm
> Wing just doesn't want to admit it.


No other option than the 45 for me.. no self control at all... Add another to the stables I guess!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Went to buy one of the Aragon watches for myself, all 4 are sold out! I guess my work here is done, too bad I don't get a referral bonus haha.


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

I ordered one 45mm MOP, Who else on here grabbed one? I wonder how many they had, those seem to move really quickly.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> Yeah, I assumed brown was a lot deeper/darker. Now I wish I'd gone with brown instead of tan...


So nobody thinks we're going crazy, here's how they are depicted on their site:

Brown 









Tan









Natural


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

EL_GEEk said:


> Just received my order from the Lake House Leathers sale.
> 
> Not bad for the price, but I wouldn't pay more than the sales price.
> 
> ...


That's not cool. I'm not sure how a seller could even ship out something in that condition. I've had factory seconds Nomos shell cordovan straps that are in far better condition than that.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

tanksndudes said:


> So weird. I ordered a "natural" and got this, which is NOT what I expected...
> 
> View attachment 11916834


Yeah, they really should show a picture of how it starts, I can definitely see how it would be unexpected! But to encourage you, I got a natural leather strap for my birthday in November. Here's what it looked like after just three weeks in:










It's darker now, but I don't have a shot of it.

Here's a shot from the maker (Scout&Pine), showing the contrast a year later:










Mine is about 6 months in now and is nowhere near that dark, but I also only wear it about once a week. With regular wear and with oiling, it will darken quite nicely for you and be very unique!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

jdanefrantz said:


> Man these things are freaking gorgeous
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


I've seen these in the metal, and it's quite striking. An interesting choice if you're looking for a futuristic looking skeleton chronograph with an unusual lug design.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Sorry if this is a repost--but the Bulova Moon Watches are on Amazon for $331.25 w/ free shipping right now, that's the best I've seen with the very nice metal bracelet in quite a while. The base, non steel bracelet model is 299.99. Plenty have been resold here second hand, for about that price or more.

I've been delighted with this watch--quartz or not (nice 262 kHz smooth sweep movement) Bulova Moon Watch Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch

It wears on the 'biggish' side, so keep that in mind if that's of concern.

Not that I ever put much stock in camel3x, but as a 'case in point'--they say the lowest it's been on Amazon is $487.50 and $412.50 and is "out of stock" according to them. Seen that many times.....

It's not just ON Amazon, but shows "in stock" and:

""Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available""

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Speci...=1495580291&sr=8-2&keywords=bulova+moon+watch

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B25...=1495580291&sr=8-1&keywords=bulova+moon+watch


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Disneydave said:


> I have these and they are pretty nice. Just get the smaller size. Even that's huge on my 7.5" wrist.


And I would miss out on this one. Those Aragons were nice.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

mleok said:


> That's not cool. I'm not sure how a seller could even ship out something in that condition. I've had factory seconds Nomos shell cordovan straps that are in far better condition than that.


Where does one find factory seconds Nomos shell cordovan straps?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

MattFeeder said:


> Where does one find factory seconds Nomos shell cordovan straps?


Not sure where mleok gets his, but I get mine here:

Regular: Cordovan Shell Band 2. WAHL Horween 17,18,19,20mm schwarz braun Made in Germany | eBay

Short: XS Cordovan Shell Horween Uhrband 17,18,19, 20mm 2. WAHL schwarz braun Germany | eBay


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> Yeah, they really should show a picture of how it starts, I can definitely see how it would be unexpected! But to encourage you, I got a natural leather strap for my birthday in November. Here's what it looked like after just three weeks in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, huge difference indeed. Thanks. Is what you're showing here veggie tanned or chromexcel?


----------



## KevReb (Dec 27, 2016)

Accutron II Lobster for $99.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accutron-II-96B232-Bracelet/dp/B00TPNW48Y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Cheers, matching watches for me and my dad!



KevReb said:


> Accutron II Lobster for $99.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accutron-II-96B232-Bracelet/dp/B00TPNW48Y
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

KevReb said:


> Accutron II Lobster for $99.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accutron-II-96B232-Bracelet/dp/B00TPNW48Y
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tried to order but it says not available after I add it to cart.


----------



## KevReb (Dec 27, 2016)

KevReb said:


> Accutron II Lobster for $99.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accutron-II-96B232-Bracelet/dp/B00TPNW48Y
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nvm... gone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Sorry, think I nabbed the last two. Father's day gift for my dad and matching for me. 


cairoanan said:


> Tried to order but it says not available after I add it to cart.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Sorry, think I nabbed the last two. Father's day gift for my dad and matching for me.


Congrats!


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Robangel said:


> Sorry if this is a repost--but the Bulova Moon Watches are on Amazon for $331.25 w/ free shipping right now, that's the best I've seen with the very nice metal bracelet in quite a while. The base, non steel bracelet model is 299.99. Plenty have been resold here second hand, for about that price or more.
> 
> ]


Ohh why ohh why ..I got the strap version of this watch yesterday for the same price as the steel bracelet one .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

MattFeeder said:


> Where does one find factory seconds Nomos shell cordovan straps?


I purchased it from sandtuhr, a seller on German eBay. This is an example of one of the listings:

Cordovan Shell Band 2. WAHL Horween 17,18,19,20mm schwarz braun Made in Germany | eBay


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Not seeing $99. $199. did it sell out that fast?


KevReb said:


> Accutron II Lobster for $99.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accutron-II-96B232-Bracelet/dp/B00TPNW48Y
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Bedrock said:


> Not seeing $99. $199. did it sell out that fast?


Yes


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Cheers, I figure it's a good gift because he likes watches but hates automatics due to their accuracy. This should be accurate enough to keep him happy lol.



cairoanan said:


> Congrats!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Not sure where mleok gets his, but I get mine here:
> 
> Regular: Cordovan Shell Band 2. WAHL Horween 17,18,19,20mm schwarz braun Made in Germany | eBay
> 
> Short: XS Cordovan Shell Horween Uhrband 17,18,19, 20mm 2. WAHL schwarz braun Germany | eBay


Yes, I get it from the same seller.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> And I would miss out on this one. Those Aragons were nice.


You could check Evine. That's where I got mine a while back. The 20% new customer brought them to like $75.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Just checked Bulova's website and they appear to have pulled the entire Accutron II line off. Fire sale incoming?


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

I would imagine all these Bulova's are going for 1/2 the normal selling price, So the last month may have been the fire sale. maybe more to pop up but I doubt your gonna see Accutrons for less then they have been going for. Most are available for well under $150, with a lot of them(good ones) dipping below $100. I would guess that they are with 10% of there lowest prices.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

isitauthentic said:


> I would imagine all these Bulova's are going for 1/2 the normal selling price, So the last month may have been the fire sale. maybe more to pop up but I doubt your gonna see Accutrons for less then they have been going for. Most are available for well under $150, with a lot of them(good ones) dipping below $100. I would guess that they are with 10% of there lowest prices.


Agree, been picking them off as they are offered new under $100 even under $70 in two cases (one a new chrono Accutron II)


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

tanksndudes said:


> Wow, huge difference indeed. Thanks. Is what you're showing here veggie tanned or chromexcel?


It would be similar to the veg-tanned "natural" one piece strap, which is basically an unfinished leather strap.

The one I showed is actually from a different company, Scout & Pine:

https://scoutandpine.com/products/one-piece-watch-band

I prefer it as it's a finer piece of leather, and has the Nato-style keepers so it looks more finished/refined while still allowing for unique and rugged.


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

I grabbed a Blue Moonview from Areatrand on Amazon for like $86. Now with the Aragon, I am at a point where I am over 30 watches again, I got to cut my collection by 10 watches again.......
Thank god the "lobster" sold out quick.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

isitauthentic said:


> I grabbed a Blue Moonview from Areatrand on Amazon for like $86. Now with the Aragon, I am at a point where I am over 30 watches again, I got to cut my collection by 10 watches again.......
> Thank god the "lobster" sold out quick.


Yeah, the various versions of Lobster, Surveyor and Moonview are all good values when bought under $100.


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

I have to admit, this thread has been most of my entertainment at work for like 3 years. I do feel a little bit like a loser refreshing WUS pages but I hate facebook and have watched every TEDTALK on youtube. 
Occasionally I will check reddit watches just to see the fakes and get a good laugh but this is my bookmarked page.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

isitauthentic said:


> I have to admit, this thread has been most of my entertainment at work for like *3 years*.


Good but _this _thread is just 5 months old!


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

*499 with below code,

DMJAZZM499

*http://www.ashford.com/us/H32695731.pid
*

ETA 2893-2 GMT
















*


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph Men's Watch Model: 8340.41.44.1175


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

EL_GEEk said:


> Just received my order from the Lake House Leathers sale.
> 
> Not bad for the price, but I wouldn't pay more than the sales price.
> 
> ...


I cancelled my order yesterday after receiving an email stating it wasn't started yet or something. Got a funny feeling, decided to cancel.
Mine was supposed to be the natural one, all the pics I saw looked not straight and lop sided


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

If anyone is on the lookout for the Alpina Seastrong Diver, CWS in eBay has it for $479.99. 
Note: Picture is that of the Quartz Chrono (AL-372LBBRG4V6), while the description and model number given is that of the automatic version for which we have seen deals lately.

Chrono usually sells at $799 bucks and automatic at around 870.

Alpina Seastrong Diver Black Dial Silicone Strap Men's Watch AL525LBBRG4V6 | eBay









Also checkout their store. Looks like some good deals on other Alpina models as well, some as low as 275$


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

never mind


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

tanksndudes said:


> Steap and cheap has the Momentum Pathfinder III for $140. Retail is about $230, and Amazon has them for $165, so this seems like a good deal. Comes in either black or full lume dial.
> 
> View attachment 11913922
> View attachment 11913914
> ...


Very Hamilton Khaki-esque. Anyone owns this one?


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

https://www.leftlanesports.com/Product.aspx?l=00280105306400000000&p=BRT01232

$27.96 w/code * BIG30*​


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

isitauthentic said:


> Occasionally I will check reddit watches just to see the fakes


You mean r/Watches or is there something different?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

A reminder, as if one were ever needed, about watchgooroo's Glycines. I just noticed that they now have the blue version of the 40mm F 104 in stock. The white, tan and black variants didn't do it for me but this one is stunning.









Glycine Men's 3933.181AT.LB8R F104 Automatic 40mm Blue Dial - GL0130

I've now bought two Glycines from them over the last week and I can say the pricing is getting pretty sharp.


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Amazon has a blue Precisionist (#96B257) for $135, the next best price on this right now seems to be $175 on eBay from (CWS) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AJE2XHO/ref=dra_a_rv_mr_hn_xx_P1250_1000?tag=dradisplay-20&ascsubtag=91aeb27ba8c930889a59ca8b3a31ea56_S


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> eBay promo gets the G Shock Rangeman, black or Olive to $147, you will not find a better deal on these models even during BF.
> 
> Casio G-Shock GW9400-1 Rangeman Military Black Triple Sensor Atomic Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


A link at the bottom of this listing takes you to a seller with 1700 positive feedback and a 100% rating selling the same watch for $7.99 with free shipping.

Casio G-Shock GW9400-1 Rangeman Military Black Triple Sensor Atomic Watch | eBay

Account hijack? Knockoff?

I'm going to take a chance on it, since PayPal has my back.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Elkins45;
Account hijack? Knockoff?
[/QUOTE said:


> Probably all of the above. Having said that, I took the chance myself, who knows, maybe it is the new Pulsometer deal of the year


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Also, interestingly enough, people have been buying it at that price since yesterday:


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> A link at the bottom of this listing takes you to a seller with 1700 positive feedback and a 100% rating selling the same watch for $7.99 with free shipping.
> 
> Casio G-Shock GW9400-1 Rangeman Military Black Triple Sensor Atomic Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


Looking at that sellers other items for sale.....something doesn't seem right. Needless to say, for $8 I also jumped in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

Elkins45 said:


> A link at the bottom of this listing takes you to a seller with 1700 positive feedback and a 100% rating selling the same watch for $7.99 with free shipping.
> 
> Casio G-Shock GW9400-1 Rangeman Military Black Triple Sensor Atomic Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/rangeman-7-99-conus-scam-ebay-4350570.html


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Looked a bit more and found this one for $8 too. Both in Texas....and this person has very little feedback.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Shock...3D232347201883&_trksid=p2349624.c100408.m2460

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

isitauthentic said:


> I grabbed a Blue Moonview from Areatrand on Amazon for like $86...


It's a new week so I get to play *"Which Bulova this week?"* purchase roulette again. Finally getting around to the Blue Moonview. Current pricing by Areatrend on ebay is $82.17:

Bulova Men's Accutron II 96B204 Blue Leather Quartz Fashion Watch | eBay

To get the full experience, link here while going through checkout:






For all the Bulova junkies here, started a thread on F71 dedicated to these bargains. *Warning:* This thread _does not _promote abstinence.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/bbbb-syndrome-bulova-bargain-buying-binge-4337746.html

Like many others, not too keen on the Bulova supplied blue leather strap. However, looks like the case and bezel design should be very accommodating to straight end bracelets. In particular, thinking about using the bracelet that came on my 96B216 "Telluride". Also, thinking about a spare "Chinese" super engineer that I have. Will put up pics on the "BBBB" thread after it arrives.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> A link at the bottom of this listing takes you to a seller with 1700 positive feedback and a 100% rating selling the same watch for $7.99 with free shipping.
> 
> Casio G-Shock GW9400-1 Rangeman Military Black Triple Sensor Atomic Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


Just got this email from eBay:

Our records show that you recently contacted or received messages from maureen331 through eBay's messaging system. We're writing to let you know that an unauthorized third party may have compromised this member's account security. It's important to note that we're unaware of any problems with your account. We recommend the following precautions to help keep you safe:
- Don't respond to offers to buy or sell an item from this user. The offer may be fraudulent, and the transaction won't be covered by eBay.
- Don't respond to any messages you received from this user that appear to be a Second Chance Offer for an item you recently bid on.
- Never pay for eBay items using instant cash wire-transfer services such as Western Union or MoneyGram. It's against eBay's Safe Payments Policy for a seller to request payment with these methods.

For more information, please visit:
Avoiding payment problems

If you've already sent payment for an off-eBay transaction, contact the payment service you used to make the purchase immediately. If you're a seller who already shipped an item to a fraudulent buyer, contact the postal service or shipping company you used to have it returned to you.

If you have received any messages that seem suspicious, please forward them to us at [email protected] for review. For more information about staying safe on eBay, please visit eBay's Security Center at:
eBay Security Center: Welcome

We take a number of steps to help ensure the security of your account. But there's also a lot you can do. Find out more about protecting your account by visiting:
Protecting your account

We appreciate your cooperation.
Thanks,

eBay

Please don't reply to this message. It was sent from an address that doesn't accept incoming email.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

These eBay hijacked accounts deals=









Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Elkins45 said:


> A link at the bottom of this listing takes you to a seller with 1700 positive feedback and a 100% rating selling the same watch for $7.99 with free shipping.
> 
> Casio G-Shock GW9400-1 Rangeman Military Black Triple Sensor Atomic Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


Yep, eBay sent an email saying the account was compromised. PayPal allowed me to cancel the transaction.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> Yep, eBay sent an email saying the account was compromised. PayPal allowed me to cancel the transaction.


Cancelled mine as well. Not sure what the seller's obligations are when they've been hijacked, but figured I'd make it easier for them.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Gnomon is having a sale on nato's:









NATO Strap


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Edox Les Vauberts Men's Quartz Watch 70172-3A-AR | eBay


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Blue Bulova Moonview II $89 at Amazon Prime eligible









Green Bulova Accutron II $99.95 at Amazon, Prime eligible


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Also the GW2310FB is almost never less than $90. It's available for $79.99 with this promo
> 
> Casio Men's GW2310FB-1CR G-Shock Shock Resistant Multifunction Watch | eBay


Thanks, I've been kinda looking at that one for about a year! Camelx3 said that's $4 better than the best price ever on Amazon.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

smille76 said:


> These eBay hijacked accounts deals=
> 
> 
> 
> ...


about sums it up LOL


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Watch out for even more Eterna deals. And maybe avoid the in-house movements if there will be no company to service them.

Eterna ist kaputt | WatchPaper


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation's Father's Day Sale has the Eterna Soleure automatic chronograph with day, month, date, moon phase and 24-hour complications for $895. Be Frugal rebate takes it to $832.35.

Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph Men's Watch Model: 8340.41.44.1175

Impressive price for a one-button Swiss chrono.


----------



## Watchuseek Editor (Sep 3, 2015)

There's an Oris sale over on Jomashop.com at up to 65% Off right now:


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation's Father's Day Sale has the Eterna Soleure automatic chronograph with day, month, date, moon phase and 24-hour complications for $895. Be Frugal rebate takes it to $832.35.
> 
> Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph Men's Watch Model: 8340.41.44.1175
> 
> Impressive price for a one-button Swiss chrono.


Yes, this is a great watch for the price. Also keep an eye on Ebay for them. Some have gone for even less.


----------



## Pot6 (Aug 23, 2016)

Unfortunately, a lot of them are already "out of stock"


MattFeeder said:


> Gnomon is having a sale on nato's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> about sums it up LOL


It amazes me that folks here would fall for that kind of blatant scam.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Rocat said:


> It amazes me that folks here would fall for that kind of blatant scam.


Tell that to the guy who didn't pull the trigger on the ~ $86 Eterna Pulsometer ;-)

When PayPal and your credit card cover you for fraud no matter how dumb you are, might as well buy that free lottery ticket :-!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Primo chronograph, CA0467-11H, "manufacturers refurbished," $102.99. That's half what it's selling for elsewhere.

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's CA0467-11H Primo Chronograph Poly Strap 45mm Watch 13205100055 | eBay


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

I went ahead and ordered the watch below assuming that the product was as described by the model number which appears several times in the listing as well as the description stating it's an automatic and the list price matching that of the automatic watch, thinking that it must have just been the pictures that were wrong. I then received a message about the order from CWS through eBay stating that the listing was in error and that only the quartz chrono version was available. This is now the second order for this exact watch from two different sellers (I assume CWS is different than Lux Time, but who really knows?) that has cancelled my order for this Alpina automatic diver. Very disappointed yet again... o| Getting the feeling that this one is just not meant to be. At least they didn't ship me the wrong watch!



Manoj83 said:


> If anyone is on the lookout for the Alpina Seastrong Diver, CWS in eBay has it for $479.99.
> Note: Picture is that of the Quartz Chrono (AL-372LBBRG4V6), while the description and model number given is that of the automatic version for which we have seen deals lately.
> 
> Chrono usually sells at $799 bucks and automatic at around 870.
> ...


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The Startimer from CWS arrived today. Quite the bargain for $450 and thanks to member who posted this deal! :-!


----------



## Pot6 (Aug 23, 2016)

Deep Blue has a sale on watches Deep Blue Dive Watches

Diver 300 - From 699 to 416$ + promocode "cyber" (-40%) final price $250
Master 1000 - from 299 to 249$ + cyber = $150
Jaggernaut IV - from 699 to 499$ + cyber = $300
Deepstart 1000 - from 749 to 549$ + cyber = $330
Master 2000 - from 1199 to 899$ + cyber = $540
Deepmaster 3000 - from 999 to 899$ + cyber = $540


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

I see that Deep Blue has their Ani-Digi Depth Gauge back. However, listed at $899. I remember when they were $99


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

nordwulf said:


> The Startimer from CWS arrived today. Quite the bargain for $450 and thanks to member who posted this deal!


Yup, lots to like about the Startimer! Here's my $344 deal via Amazon/Luxtime from late last year. Now I'm not sure whose I like better, lol?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Balmain Swiss ETA automatic for $218 with code *DMERIA218

*Balmain Eria B18813266 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

isitauthentic said:


> OK, so probably one of the better deals I have found on my own
> https://www.aragonwatch.com/MEGA_SALE_s/386.htm
> *MAY17839 --- takes $10 off on top of the sale
> *
> ...


OK, nice deal, but I just don't get one thing - why is a Chinese made watch, with a Japanese movement and what I presume are Hanzi characters on the dial named for an historic region of Spain?


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

CWS promptly cancelled my order and refunded my payment in full with their apologies, and offered a discount (unspecified amount) on a future purchase if I contact them and reference my cancelled order number. They also said that they updated the eBay listing, but when I checked I saw that they changed "automatic" to "quartz" but that the product number which appeared in the listing title and three other places in the ad still referred to the 3-hand automatic version. I notified them of that and they promptly responded thanking me for bringing that to their attention and by reducing the available quantity to zero so that no other orders could be placed. They then plan on relisting the quartz chronograph model in a newly created listing to avoid any confusion. So while they didn't have the watch which was initially listed due to an error, they handled it in a professional manner and seem sincere in their effort to quickly rectify their mistake.



audio.bill said:


> I went ahead and ordered the watch below assuming that the product was as described by the model number which appears several times in the listing as well as the description stating it's an automatic and the list price matching that of the automatic watch, thinking that it must have just been the pictures that were wrong. I then received a message about the order from CWS through eBay stating that the listing was in error and that only the quartz chrono version was available. This is now the second order for this exact watch from two different sellers (I assume CWS is different than Lux Time, but who really knows?) that has cancelled my order for this Alpina automatic diver. Very disappointed yet again... o| Getting the feeling that this one is just not meant to be. At least they didn't ship me the wrong watch!


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

Christopher ward has some C9 - 5-day reserve at half price: https://www.christopherward.eu/events/half-price. 
Wish I could!


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

$15 off $75 on ebay until 8PM PST tonight. Code is PREMEMDAY15.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive Primo chronograph, CA0467-11H, "manufacturers refurbished," $102.99. That's half what it's selling for elsewhere.
> 
> Citizen Eco-Drive Men's CA0467-11H Primo Chronograph Poly Strap 45mm Watch 13205100055 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 11924594


I would not buy a refurbished Citizen, too risky. From past experience, dropped Citizen are too fragile. They malfunction or don't work at all.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Blue Bulova Moonview II $89 at Amazon Prime eligible


OK, so I already own a black Moonview on the bracelet. Love everything about it. Beyond the price, can someone offer me a compelling reason why I should by this blue one, too? Anyone own both and have some strong takes either way? I'm half tempted, but I'm not really a "two of the same watches" kind of guy. But I'm half tempted...

Thanks.


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ebay $15 off over $75 Expires today @ 8 pm. 

PREMEMDAY15


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

Pass the watch has the Seiko 315 monster on bracelet for $176 plus save 5% with DEAL5 takes it down to $167 (sales tax in CA) 
Bought one from them a while ago and everything was perfect.

https://www.passthewatch.com/seiko-...ange-dial-stainless-steel-mens-watch-srp315k2


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Eco-Drive Chronograph for 75$ with solid endlink bracelet, seems pretty good.

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's CA0428-56E Chronograph Green Accents Bracelet 44mm Watch | eBay









Edit: MANUFACTURER'S REFURBISHED WITH TWO YEAR U.S. WARRANTY


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

tanksndudes said:


> Beyond the price, can someone offer me a compelling reason why I should by this blue one, too?
> 
> Thanks.


The only thing blue about that watch is the strap. A simple new strap could give you the same look for a lot less $

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> Rocat said:
> 
> 
> > It amazes me that folks here would fall for that kind of blatant scam.
> ...


LOL


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Just got a Bulova Moonview on eBay for $67 and change with the coupon. Couldn't resist.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

justin86 said:


> Just got a Bulova Moonview on eBay for $67 and change with the coupon. Couldn't resist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That's a steal!!!!


----------



## Pot6 (Aug 23, 2016)

Solid good Nato strap on sale on amazon: 8.85 instead 25$
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FSWUWD4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A13SI8ZOT8X05V


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Pot6 said:


> Solid good Nato strap on sale on amazon: 8.85 instead 25$
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FSWUWD4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A13SI8ZOT8X05V


I believe that's the price they're usually sold at. I bought one about a month ago for the same price. They have a slightly thicker version for just under $10. Still, as you've said, they're good quality for the money.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## sergiol652 (Mar 9, 2017)

Elliot Havok is having a Father's Day sale %25 off with code june17


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Pot6 said:


> Solid good Nato strap on sale on amazon: 8.85 instead 25$
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FSWUWD4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A13SI8ZOT8X05V


I have a handful of these. Paid about a dollar more.

I got a pair of Cucol natos from Amazon for $2.99 shipped in two days with prime. They're actually really nice. They have other colors for a little more. They come in pairs, one colored and one black.

CUCOL 2PC Nylon Watch Band Replacement Watch Strap 22mm(black and grey/orange) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CZXESK2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_hoHjzb87RF0V8

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> The only thing blue about that watch is the strap. A simple new strap could give you the same look for a lot less $
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Isn't the dial blue as well?


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Mens-3890-Combat-6-Automatic-43mm-Watch-/332143233151

For $224.99 that's not bad.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

I just picked up an Orient Enforcer for $100 (after the eBay code) with FS. The model I got (carbon fiber) is now OOS at that price, but here's a white one for $105:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Watc...utomatic-Mechanical-Watch-White-/232117714803









Also, here's an unusual looking version of the Enforcer for $93:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-OR...ve-Championship-Men-Watch-Black-/262680106624


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

tanksndudes said:


> Isn't the dial blue as well?


It look black on my phone but maybe it's blue

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

ayem-bee said:


> Also, here's an unusual looking version of the Enforcer for $93:
> 
> Original ORIENT SEZ05002B0 Automatic Power Reserve Championship Men Watch Black
> 
> View attachment 11927762


Can't find any info about this particular variation, does anybody know anything about it?


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

automatico said:


> Ebay $15 off over $75 Expires today @ 8 pm.
> 
> PREMEMDAY15


Every time I've tried this code I get told it can't be applied to my order. :-(


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> I just used my Amazon coupon to get this Zeno Valjoux 7753 chronograph for $462.


The watch is a dud. If anybody sees it back up on Amazon, don't buy it. The chrono doesn't reset at all.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

The Yellow one is on the same price almost now $179.99... grab it with the ebay code

Casio G-Shock Men's GWN1000-9A Gulf Master Triple Sensor Ana-Digi Resin Watch | eBay

I got one after the code and for 179.99- $16 - 9.05 (ebates) = 154.94


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> The only thing blue about that watch is the strap. A simple new strap could give you the same look for a lot less $
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I own this watch. It is a beautiful blue ...


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Certified Watch Store has a few versions of Alpina Manufacture Flyback Chronographs on leather straps in stock available at a phenomenal price. I just purchased and received the silver dial version shown below, and by using the available 10% coupon ALP10 my delivered price was $1,250.99 from a retail price of $4,750. You may also be able to get a few additional percent off from a cashback site and/or your credit card's cashback. It's definitely not an inexpensive impulse type purchase, but for a watch with its finishing quality and unique Manufacture Flyback Chronograph movement it's actually an exceptional value for those in the market.  I should note that the pictures that they provide on the site do not do these watches justice, the one provided below is a more accurate rendering.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cuevobat said:


> I own this watch. It is a beautiful blue ...
> 
> View attachment 11928546


Yup, blue dial


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cuevobat said:


> I own this watch. It is a beautiful blue ...
> 
> View attachment 11928546


My bad, then the op should get it

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Can't find any info about this particular variation, does anybody know anything about it?


I can't at all and I have one of those on my watch list! The integrated band or whatever it is kills it for me.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

jdanefrantz said:


> I can't at all and I have one of those on my watch list! The integrated band or whatever it is kills it for me.







This is all that I've been able to find. A three year old video review from a discount watch seller


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> This is all that I've been able to find. A three year old video review from a discount watch seller


That video was rough! You know for an Orient Auto with Power Reserve, Sapphire crystal and 100m ATM, it really is a steal. The guy said mineral crystal and then 100m ATM and the info sidebar stated 50ATM and Sapphire crystal! Amateurs lol! If it wasn't coming from Hong Kong and the fact I'm afraid I'd get screwed on returns.... I'm passing for now but it's really growing on me.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

all right, this is big 48mm

with code *SDGLY100

*399 - 100 = 299

3 color available

http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3932-15at-lb7r.html

















Glycine F104 Black Dial Automatic Men's Watch 3932.19AT.LBR7 - Glycine - Watches - Jomashop









Glycine F104 White Dial Automatic Men's Watch 3932.14AT.LB7R - Glycine - Watches - Jomashop









by the way, notice the blue seems absolutely right at 39mm, it works for me, if the date windows with blue colour as well, but white colour pop out, erm...decision, decision, decision.

Glycine F 104 Blue Dial Blue Leather Strap Automatic Men's Watch GL0130 - Glycine - Watches - Jomashop

with google10, off 10 bucks

425 - 10 = 415


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Deleted.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Good deal on this Citizen Eco-Drive Titanium w/sapphire if you don't mind store demo. 
$104.71 free shipping 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/262987399908


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Vwatch said:


> by the way, notice the blue seems absolutely right at 39mm, it works for me, if the date windows with blue colour as well, but white colour pop out, erm...decision, decision, decision.
> 
> Glycine F 104 Blue Dial Blue Leather Strap Automatic Men's Watch GL0130 - Glycine - Watches - Jomashop
> 
> ...


Watchgooroo can beat that


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ What does the F104 stand for? Any good deals on the 38mm? Combat 6 on bracelet?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

eljay said:


> Watchgooroo can beat that


Counter offer $349 minus $15 coupon


----------



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

Joma Shop has the Seiko SNZH55 on sale for $129 if you want to pick one up for a mod project.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ What does the F104 stand for? Any good deals on the 38mm? Combat 6 on bracelet?


Check watchgooroo.. not sure whether the F104 is just a code for the watch or named after the F104 Starfighter


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

justin86 said:


> Just got a Bulova Moonview on eBay for $67 and change with the coupon. Couldn't resist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


If the $82 blue moonviews hadn't been sold out I would have one on the way as well. I ended up using the 20% code on some fishhooks and a jig mold instead of a watch.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

taike said:


> Counter offer $349 minus $15 coupon


That's pretty good


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01N41KE3X/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A36UFXUSBI3PM9&psc=1&th=1

Anyone have any experience with these cheap $10 straps on Amazon?
I'm thinking of pairing the lighter one with my new Bulova Moonview and the darker one with my new Bulova Military UHF.














Reviews seem pretty good, main complaints being that they're lighter than the pics, which seems good for what I'm using them for.


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

audio.bill said:


> CWS promptly cancelled my order and refunded my payment in full with their apologies, and offered a discount (unspecified amount) on a future purchase if I contact them and reference my cancelled order number. They also said that they updated the eBay listing, but when I checked I saw that they changed "automatic" to "quartz" but that the product number which appeared in the listing title and three other places in the ad still referred to the 3-hand automatic version. I notified them of that and they promptly responded thanking me for bringing that to their attention and by reducing the available quantity to zero so that no other orders could be placed. They then plan on relisting the quartz chronograph model in a newly created listing to avoid any confusion. So while they didn't have the watch which was initially listed due to an error, they handled it in a professional manner and seem sincere in their effort to quickly rectify their mistake.


I was thinking the quantity went to zero because some folks bought it without paying much attention to the listing (after all, even the quartz usually costs 300-400 bucks more). Happy to hear that it was after you brought the mistake to their attention. It is really professional of them! Plus, like you mentioned, they promptly cancelled the order and initiated a refund. No hassle as to sending it back after shipping out the wrong watch!


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

I wanted to use coupon but was unable because eBay seller is from UK. When do you think the next flash coupon will come? Hopefully there won't be stipulations on the next one.


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

ayem-bee said:


> I just picked up an Orient Enforcer for $100 (after the eBay code) with FS. The model I got (carbon fiber) is now OOS at that price, but here's a white one for $105:
> 
> View attachment 11927754


Thanks!
I picked one up for $105 shipped with the coupon code last night. Sapphire, 43.5mm, power reserve indicator, 24mm lug width...
I received shipping notification this morning.
Here's the spec's from Orient USA: https://orientwatchusa.com/shop/mens-watches/sez07004w0/


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

jdanefrantz said:


> That video was rough! You know for an Orient Auto with Power Reserve, Sapphire crystal and 100m ATM, it really is a steal. The guy said mineral crystal and then 100m ATM and the info sidebar stated 50ATM and Sapphire crystal! Amateurs lol! If it wasn't coming from Hong Kong and the fact I'm afraid I'd get screwed on returns.... I'm passing for now but it's really growing on me.


not so sure that Orient doesn't make different versions with mineral and sapphire. A lot of the Rays have sapphire, but mine ($99 Massdrop) is mineral.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

cuevobat said:


> I own this watch. It is a beautiful blue ...
> 
> View attachment 11928546


Is the bezel rotatable or is it fixed?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

mefuzzy said:


> Is the bezel rotatable or is it fixed?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


Fixed


----------



## shrayv (Oct 25, 2015)

mefuzzy said:


> Is the bezel rotatable or is it fixed?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


It is fixed.

Cheers


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks all, I was hoping to make it a cheap dual zone watch 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

At cw-us. Seems to go for over $200 elsewhere.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mefuzzy said:


> Thanks all, I was hoping to make it a cheap dual zone watch
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


Not as cheap but excellent pseudo dual zone watch with the rotating bezel

Glycine double 12









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not as cheap but excellent pseudo dual zone watch with the rotating bezel
> 
> Glycine double 12
> 
> ...


Yep, that one is high on my list. Along with the Timex 3-GMT.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

thedius said:


> Fixed


Yep Fixed. It's never out of alignment.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

AGAF said:


> Joma Shop has the Seiko SNZH55 on sale for $129 if you want to pick one up for a mod project.


Thank you. I bought one. Now what to mod it, 55 Fathoms?


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

mefuzzy said:


> Thanks all, I was hoping to make it a cheap dual zone watch
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


The Snorkel or Lobster would do that.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

solchitlins said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01N41KE3X/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A36UFXUSBI3PM9&psc=1&th=1
> 
> Anyone have any experience with these cheap $10 straps on Amazon?
> I'm thinking of pairing the lighter one with my new Bulova Moonview and the darker one with my new Bulova Military UHF.
> ...


I have the darker "Espresso" strap, feel it is a more versatile color. I don't consider myself to be a connoisseur of leather bands but more than pleased with this strap for the modest price. So much so, that after ordering the 20mm version, subsequently purchased the 22mm for another watch. In case you are wondering, the 20mm strap measures 18mm at the buckle, the 22mm tapers to 20mm. Have been considering putting the 22mm version on the 96B231 "Military UHF" cream dial chrono...it is a good match. Also, here is a of pic my 96B216 Telluride on the 20mm strap.









Re the Moonview, have the blue one "incoming". Plan on putting mine on brushed stainless bracelet, just seems to match / compliment / balance the watch better, IMO (and I generally prefer bracelets). The bezel/case configuration should work well with just about any straight end bracelet.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Crown and Buckle 20% off NATO straps when you buy 3 or more.

NATO Watch Straps | Crown & Buckle


----------



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

cuevobat said:


> Thank you. I bought one. Now what to mod it, 55 Fathoms?


That is exactly what I bought one for. Ordered the dial and hand set from Yobokies. Love the look of this watch on a mesh bracelet. But there is so much you can do with this watch.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Someone may find something good.


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> not so sure that Orient doesn't make different versions with mineral and sapphire. A lot of the Rays have sapphire, but mine ($99 Massdrop) is mineral.


A lot of Orient Rays has sapphire? Where did you get this information from?


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey guys, nice deal here... Seiko Fuji LE's

_*
13. e. links or references to competitive watch forum sites may be used in posts from time to time only if they contain information pertinent to the topic under discussion. This usage will be solely at the Moderators' discretion;*_


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

In for the sales


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Nato Strap Co. has 25% off every item. CODE: USANATO


----------



## Pot6 (Aug 23, 2016)

It is good for less than 4 straps.
Otherwise, the normal Quantity Breaks is better: 30%off if you buy more than 5










Techme said:


> Nato Strap Co. has 25% off every item. CODE: USANATO
> View attachment 11932946


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

I think it's a deal, plus a question.

Seiko SNDC87 for $90 from Dexclusive through Amazon or eBay. I just bought one (the last one from them, I think). This is about $8 cheaper that Joma, and elsewhere on eBay. That's unbeatable savings, friends.

They have been this price for forever-as long as I've had an one in my cart anyway-which is half a year now. I think this thing looks so cool-and super legible. There is good contrast in the dial. I've found a few short threads here and elsewhere and one blog post review, plus some stuff about the 7t92 movement (12-hour with a 1/20th that spins like crazy for 10 minutes), But there is not much info about them otherwise. This was never a forum darling, as they say.

It is listed as 43mm or 41mm or 39mm case diameter. Lugs are either 20mm or 22mm. One review on Amazon says it is 40/20, and for some reason I believe that guy. We'll see. The band is for crap, apparently, but I can fix that. Excited to finally be getting this thing.









Now, a question: Have any of you had actual wrist time with one of these?


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

double post


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Collectionist said:


> Hey guys, nice deal here... Seiko Fuji LE's


Hmmm, €250/$280 each, isn't that pretty steep?

SRP781 - £170/€196/$220 off amazon UK
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01BTTGXIS/

SRP785 - £130/€153/$169 off creationwatches
Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Limited Edition SRP785 SRP785K1 SRP785K Men's Watch


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Not as good of a deal as the grey sunray Startimer but still a great price if you like a black dial and bracelet.

$580 by CWS eBay: Alpina Startimer Pilot Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch AL525B4S6B | eBay

I think there are some eBay coupons floating around. They are also accepting offers, wouldn't hurt to start at $450.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

tanksndudes said:


> I think it's a deal, plus a question.
> 
> Seiko SNDC87 for $90 from Dexclusive through Amazon or eBay. I just bought one (the last one from them, I think). This is about $8 cheaper that Joma, and elsewhere on eBay. That's unbeatable savings, friends.
> 
> ...


I have the SNDC33 I believe it is, which is the black dial cousin to the SNDC87 version. It's very comfy and sits nicely on the wrist. The strap is crap, it's stiff and typical Seiko. I have mine on a Eulit perlon for summer and I love it. Wore it yesterday actually.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nordwulf said:


> Not as good of a deal as the grey sunray Startimer but still a great price if you like a black dial and bracelet.
> 
> $580 by CWS eBay: Alpina Startimer Pilot Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch AL525B4S6B | eBay
> 
> I think there are some eBay coupons floating around. They are also accepting offers, wouldn't hurt to start at $450.


Also check ShopWorn for Alpina. Additional 10% off with email subscription.

https://www.shopworn.com/shop/alpina/


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

teioh3 said:


> A lot of Orient Rays has sapphire? Where did you get this information from?


Well, I guess I should have said "some," vs. "a lot;" as I've seen them (new) for sale from time to time with sapphire.

A blog to Watch: Orient Mako II & Ray II Dive Watches With New F6922 In-House Movement

The new Orient Mako II and Orient Ray II diving watches are more or less unchanged but have some small differences. Each of the two models is 41.5mm wide in steel, and only differ in their strap options (the Orient Ray II can come on a black rubber strap versus the bracelet - and the bracelets of each differ slightly), along with the dial/hands design. The Orient Ray II costs $10 more than the Mako II. In addition to the new movement, the models each also get new 120-click rotating diver-style bezels. The cases are still water resistant to 200 meters and the crystals are both mineral. *Some of the Orient Mako and Orient Ray models over the years have had sapphire crystals* - and while those aren't currently available with F6922 movements, I am sure that they will be in the near future.

https://orientwatchusa.com/shop/mens-watches/fem6500fb9/ (wasn't easy to get to this site as they haven't upgraded their site certificate)

The Mako USA is an upgraded version of the original Mako and Ray models! With impressive specs, including a sapphire crystal and solid endlinks, this really is a "do-everything" kind of watch.

Out of stock


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

Collectionist said:


> Hey guys, nice deal here... Seiko Fuji LE's


Quick search finds several on Ebay for much less.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

*Amazon - Bulova Men's Accutron II Chronograph Watch - $99.99*


----------



## Harley90 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'd like one soon as Sapphire crystal is an option, google search shows no such thing as a Mako USA model...would buy if they did.



Ticonderoga said:


> Well, I guess I should have said "some," vs. "a lot;" as I've seen them (new) for sale from time to time with sapphire.
> 
> A blog to Watch: Orient Mako II & Ray II Dive Watches With New F6922 In-House Movement
> 
> ...


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Deep blue is running a memorial day sale 40 percent off with code CYBER.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks, lowest price per CCC. Here's the link: https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accutron-II-96B239-Chronograph/dp/B013PDAWCE


Peace N Time said:


> *Amazon - Bulova Men's Accutron II Chronograph Watch - $99.99*


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Time for another Deep Blue sale.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Not sure if this qualifies, but I consider it a deal. Get a Dive strap by participating and uploading one of your own watch reviews/essay/critique etc. Chance is 1/20! 
_*
13. e. links or references to competitive watch forum sites may be used in posts from time to time only if they contain information pertinent to the topic under discussion. This usage will be solely at the Moderators' discretion*_


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Just dropped another $10. Apologize for not allowing to post links.

Amazon - Bulova Accutron II Brown Leather Strap $89.99


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Sorry it's actually $89.00 and where is that edit button?


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

Harley90 said:


> I'd like one soon as Sapphire crystal is an option, google search shows no such thing as a Mako USA model...would buy if they did.


Go to Orientusa.com and view their dive watches. They have the Mako USA II in black, white and blue. You can get 30% off with coupon code 30OFF


----------



## quarzaro (Feb 2, 2016)

Bulova Moonwatch with bracelet is down to 319$ on Amazon.com.
Never has been lower there as far as I can see.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Speci...rd_wg=IUsFX&psc=1&refRID=P7QFQDTMSKBBGP5BB9AF


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Harley90 said:


> I'd like one soon as Sapphire crystal is an option, google search shows no such thing as a Mako USA model...would buy if they did.


https://orientwatchusa.com/shop/mens-watches/saa0200cw9/

$262.50 with the 30OFF coupon.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Not a deal per se:

Came across this. I would worry that the bezel is a scratch magnet though.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/232349041749


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Follow up on the CheapestNatoStrap "deal" posted a couple of weeks which is still active. There were several "racing" straps from their Kvarnsjo line that had been reduced from $15 to $10. Furthermore, if you purchased 5 or more straps, there was an additional 20% discount PLUS if you "Liked" them, there was an additional 10% stackable...believe the code was "FACEBOOK10". That is a long way of saying, these leather straps cost $7.20 each (BTW, you are free to order any leather strap to reach the Qty 5, not just the sale / clearance items).

Also, earlier today, there was a request for opinion on an inexpensive Richie leather strap from Amazon ($10.99).

I am first to admit that I am not a connoisseur of leather straps but believe these are good buys for the $$. Using my Bulova 96B231 "Military UHF" cream dial chrono as the model. Would welcome your opinions on which you prefer.

First, the Bulova OEM supplied black leather strap (which has a nice signed pin/buckle clasp)









Kvarnsjö Racing at CheapestNatoStrap net $7.20 - 18-20-22mm and several colors available, this is "Khaki".
https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/on-sale/products/kvarnsjo-racing-suede-3?variant=20525808645
























Richie Strap at Amazon $10.99 - dark brown "Espresso" 18-20-22mm available
https://www.amazon.com/Ritche-Leather-Replacement-Straps-18mm-Espresso/dp/B01N75WS54/


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Peace N Time said:


> Just dropped another $10. Apologize for not allowing to post links.
> 
> Amazon - Bulova Accutron II Brown Leather Strap $89.99


Nice
Can't decide between this and the moon view

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

I like your Chrono on black best but the espresso looks nice as well, thanks for sharing.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

mr mash said:


> Nice
> Can't decide between this and the moon view
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


I think I just bought the last one so that should make your decision easier. =)

You want me to pm you if I don't keep it?


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

boze said:


> I think I just bought the last one so that should make your decision easier. =)
> 
> You want me to pm you if I don't keep it?


Appreciate it
I may just buy the surveyor anyway

What I really wanted was one of those lobsters on here recently I missed out on

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

mr mash said:


> Appreciate it
> I may just buy the surveyor anyway
> 
> What I really wanted was one of those lobsters on here recently I missed out on
> ...


I just got mine. I can't get over how beautiful the dial is especially through the domed crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

mr mash said:


> Appreciate it
> I may just buy the surveyor anyway
> 
> What I really wanted was one of those lobsters on here recently I missed out on
> ...


I have a feeling there will be more lobsters before too long.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> I have a feeling there will be more lobsters before too long.


Yea hoping so.... watching this thread like a hawk 😁

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Glycine combat 6 on bracelet with sapphire crystal for $323 at Invicta store. Close to what I got from gooroo last year. Great watch. Joma has the white dial for $299. This is the one with sapphire crystal.

Here's mine on Hirsch croc strap. The ss band is also very comfortable.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Harley90 said:


> I'd like one soon as Sapphire crystal is an option, google search shows no such thing as a Mako USA model...would buy if they did.


You must be using google.net

On Google.com, I typed "orient U" and it auto filled "orient USA mako II" - I clicked on the link and it took me here:

https://orientwatchusa.com/shop/mens-watches/fem6500fb9/


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

Bulova moon Amazon 279.99 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AJE2WA...ascsubtag=2f04715abb1d2b44a664be6e9eae55ca_CT


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

*Amazon - Bulova Accutron II - 97B131 White Strap Watch - $90.00*


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

automatico said:


> Bulova moon Amazon 279.99 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AJE2WA...ascsubtag=2f04715abb1d2b44a664be6e9eae55ca_CT


Great price! 
Why can't it be 40-42mm!?!?


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Timex Weekender | Navy Strap | Casual Watch TW2R10600


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Don't you hate it...decisions decisions. The surveyor looks real clean and professional imo.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

automatico said:


> Bulova moon Amazon 279.99 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AJE2WA...ascsubtag=2f04715abb1d2b44a664be6e9eae55ca_CT


Wow. Great price.

But, I'm holding out for $229. How long will I have to wait, 6 months, a year? :-d


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> Wow. Great price.
> 
> But, I'm holding out for $229. How long will I have to wait, 6 months, a year? :-d


Do I get the Moon watch now or wait for the Mars watch?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> Wow. Great price.
> 
> But, I'm holding out for $229. How long will I have to wait, 6 months, a year? :-d


There is a new, 2.0 version of the Moonwatch scheduled to be released in late summer. One version is PVD with a slightly different font and another is an American flag something or other version. One would think that once the updated models hits stores the 1.0 version will drop in price substantially. Of course, it may not but if your not in a hurry it might pay to wait a few months.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/bulova-moonwatch-2-0-a-4167842.html


----------



## Harley90 (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice but now out of the price point of Long Island, I can wait. Thanks for the suggestion , weird that I could not find the watch on google search only the old model. Thanks!



NRAchad said:


> Go to Orientusa.com and view their dive watches. They have the Mako USA II in black, white and blue. You can get 30% off with coupon code 30OFF


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

I've heard of some people being able to pull it off, I think so many brands have shot themselves for making above average cases, one I can think of is the EDOX Hydrosub, it would of been a hit if it wasn't so massive, hence why it was also heavily discounted last year.



OfficerCamp said:


> Great price!
> Why can't it be 40-42mm!?!?


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Edit: OOS, that didn't last long.

It's back... *Bulova 96B238 Red Accutron II Surveyor Chrono - $89 at Amazon* - SYL

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accutron-Leather-Surveyor-Chronograph/dp/B01N96EQ0S/









Thank goodness I already own this one. I've already played "Which Bulova this week?" to buy roulette yesterday - Blue Moonview. BBBB continues...


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

automatico said:


> I've heard of some people being able to pull it off, I think so many brands have shot themselves for making above average cases, one I can think of is the EDOX Hydrosub, it would of been a hit if it wasn't so massive, hence why it was also heavily discounted last year.


Actually, I think the Edox Hydrosub was heavily discounted because of the lawsuit involving the use of the term MASTER LOCK. Edox was forced to drop the reference, drop the line, and liquidate the stock.


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

cfcfan81 said:


> Not a deal per se:
> 
> Came across this. I would worry that the bezel is a scratch magnet though.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/232349041749


LOL! What in heavens name is this monstrosity!!


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Wow. Great price.
> 
> But, I'm holding out for $229. How long will I have to wait, 6 months, a year? :-d


Not long. All black version is scheduled to come out soon. Prices should drop then.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Manoj83 said:


> LOL! What in heavens name is this monstrosity!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Robotaz said:


>


----------



## tguerin18 (Apr 2, 2008)

CCCP Shchuka, Automatic Slava movement, which is getting harder to find since they aren't made anymore.

Amazon, $67









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Largely quoting myself here, but as price has dropped--this post reflects the latest reduction---> the Bulova Moon Watches are (now) on Amazon for $319.00 as of 5/25/17 w/ free shipping right now, that's the best I've seen with the very nice metal bracelet in quite a while. The base, non steel bracelet model is 279.99. Plenty have been resold here second hand, for about that price or more.

This was lower last Black Friday, but there's no guarantee whether we'll see $244.96 again. As for a said to be upcoming 2nd generation in black---be it PVD DLC--whatever--I don't think that'll significantly effect prices downward on the stainless bracelet version (but I have been wrong before...) and doesn't appear a 2nd gen will have a black steel bracelet, as far as I've seen. 









A great thing about this site is people generally don't bash product--and Bulova sweats the details and will probably get it right--and it appears to be *gorgeous-*-even though there's a lot of case surface to cover, but outside of German brand watches--black metal coatings scare me--been down that road a few times.

Lowest price for Bulova Moonwatch w/ steel bracelet once (briefly)--Don't buy too much into camel3x...


11/25/2016:

Item(s) Subtotal:$349.95Shipping & Handling:$0.00BLK FRI FASHION 30%:-$104.99-----Total before tax:$244.96Sales Tax:$17.15-----*Total for This Shipment:**$262.11* 

If you've been in the market for this watch, as it's sold by Amazon, you could hold it new in box for a while, 'just in case' it goes down in price and you can return it or they'll often adjust the price to save everyone hassle & add goodwill. You won't make Amazon head Jeff Bezos have to eat Ramen noodles. Same if you don't 'take to it' or the wife threatens divorce. Stranger things have happened, obviously!

I've been delighted with this watch--quartz or not--has a nice 262 kHz smooth sweep movement, sapphire crystal, very solid, clean build--right on par w/ Hamilton's IMO. It has nice 'presence' without being remotely ostentatious. I have too many watches, but this one would stay. Love the look and feel of the chronograph's pushers. Have an Omega Planet Ocean--- a Speedmaster _would_ be nice----but while larger, this fills my Omega Speedy itch pretty good--and if I had Speedy kind of money to burn, this instead would still leave enough $$$$ on the table to take the wife to Europe! (or buy ten Glycines...LOL)

No pricey automatic chronograph maintenance expected down the road either.

Bulova Moon Watch Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch

It wears on the 'biggish' side, (45mm) so keep that in mind if that's of concern.

Not that I ever put much stock in camel3x, but as a 'case in point'--they say the lowest it's been on Amazon is $487.50 and $412.50 and is "out of stock" according to them. Seen that many times.....

It's not just ON Amazon, but shows "in stock" and:

""Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available""

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Speci...=1495580291&sr=8-2&keywords=bulova+moon+watch

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B25...=1495580291&sr=8-1&keywords=bulova+moon+watch

View attachment 11917938
View attachment 11917978
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

Guys,
If anyone is on the lookout for a Wenger Squadron GMT, CWS has a good deal on it at 50 bucks. Not sure it has gone lower than this. CamelX3 shows the lowest price Amazon had for it is 65 bucks.

Wenger Squadron White Dial Black Silicone Strap Men's Watch 77070 | eBay


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

I have one in Blue. Other than the ugly band it came with, the watch itself is great. The only surveyor that may be nicer looking is the sliver faced one. Those are selling for almost 2x what I paid for my blue one.


Peace N Time said:


> Don't you hate it...decisions decisions. The surveyor looks real clean and professional imo.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Not usually fascinated by quartz but the newish curv with the skeleton looking lugs I think looks mighty fine. I have seen them for around 550 bucks. Any decent deals out there ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

cfcfan81 said:


> Not a deal per se:
> 
> Came across this. I would worry that the bezel is a scratch magnet though.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/232349041749


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

If you run out of weed whacker line..... hook this baby up!


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> There is a new, 2.0 version of the Moonwatch scheduled to be released in late summer. One version is PVD with a slightly different font and another is an American flag something or other version. One would think that once the updated models hits stores the 1.0 version will drop in price substantially. Of course, it may not but if your not in a hurry it might pay to wait a few months.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/bulova-moonwatch-2-0-a-4167842.html


When you say "substantially" what exactly you mean by that if it is available today for $320 will it go down to $100 and change ? now that would be a substantial drop to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ticonderoga said:


> Wow. Great price.
> 
> But, I'm holding out for $229. How long will I have to wait, 6 months, a year? :-d


I just looked up my receipt. It was $219 shipped + $40 in Kohls Cash last December.


----------



## TRANCE (Mar 2, 2017)

$225 Glycine Combat 6 (43mm Domed Mineral Crystal)

Glycine Men's 3890 Combat 6 Automatic 43mm Watch | eBay


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Anyone has discount codes for iwantastrap.com ?


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

i may have to get one.........if nothing, to ease the pain of missing out on these Bulova deals

i need a fix



Manoj83 said:


> Guys,
> If anyone is on the lookout for a Wenger Squadron GMT, CWS has a good deal on it at 50 bucks. Not sure it has gone lower than this. CamelX3 shows the lowest price Amazon had for it is 65 bucks.
> 
> Wenger Squadron White Dial Black Silicone Strap Men's Watch 77070 | eBay
> ...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> When you say "substantially" what exactly you mean by that if it is available today for $320 will it go down to $100 and change ? now that would be a substantial drop to me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea obviously as I can't foretell the future and maybe a poor choice of words but one would have to think the price would come down when the new one hits the shelves, not an uncommon scenario for any product line, think autos, electronics, etc. I don't think it's a stretch to think that and, again, if not in a hurry it will likely pay to wait and see. Worst case is the original model will be be priced the same and all you will have missed is a few months of it not being on your wrist. Hell, I don't even own the watch or am I looking to buy it. I saw it at an AD a few weeks ago for the first time and it is yuuge, not sure I could pull it off. I hope everyone that wants one can buy it under $200 but I have no idea nor does anyone else for that matter.


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

tguerin18 said:


> CCCP Shchuka, Automatic Slava movement, which is getting harder to find since they aren't made anymore.
> 
> Amazon, $67
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Strange - I get $195.
https://www.amazon.com/CCCP-CP-7012...nodeID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=CCCP+Shchuka


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

Wiggy999 said:


> If you run out of weed whacker line..... hook this baby up!


It looks like as soon as you strap it on, it'll attach itself to your arm and inject spores that incubate into a crystal monster. 
(Just saw newest Alien, so you know where I'm coming from).


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

Harley90 said:


> Nice but now out of the price point of Long Island, I can wait. Thanks for the suggestion , weird that I could not find the watch on google search only the old model. Thanks!


It may be a long wait and you might not do much better. The Mako and Mako USA are two different models. When Long Island HAD the Mako USA in stock, it sold for $225. The Mako II USA is an improved version that includes hacking, hand winding and they eliminated the goofy quick date change button. It still has sapphire glass and solid end links and is under $270 with the coupon code.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

NRAchad said:


> It may be a long wait and you might not do much better. The Mako and Mako USA are two different models. When Long Island HAD the Mako USA in stock, it sold for $225. The Mako II USA is an improved version that includes hacking, hand winding and they eliminated the goofy quick date change button. It still has sapphire glass and solid end links and is under $270 with the coupon code.


LIW had a promotion for the Mako USA for $180 when it first came out. I'd DEFINITELY pick up a USA 2 at that price!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

tonypisa said:


> It looks like as soon as you strap it on, it'll attach itself to your arm and inject spores that incubate into a crystal monster.
> (Just saw newest Alien, so you know where I'm coming from).


ROFL


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> No idea obviously as I can't foretell the future and maybe a poor choice of words but one would have to think the price would come down when the new one hits the shelves, not an uncommon scenario for any product line, think autos, electronics, etc. I don't think it's a stretch to think that and, again, if not in a hurry it will likely pay to wait and see. Worst case is the original model will be be priced the same and all you will have missed is a few months of it not being on your wrist. Hell, I don't even own the watch or am I looking to buy it. I saw it at an AD a few weeks ago for the first time and it is yuuge, not sure I could pull it off. I hope everyone that wants one can buy it under $200 but I have no idea nor does anyone else for that matter.


Yea it is big. But how I look at it is that it is a re-issue of the real thing which makes it special so it will maintain its worth/value whereas the new all black version would be an addition to the reissue series at same or more selling price. Just thinking out loud.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

mr mash said:


> i may have to get one.........if nothing, to ease the pain of missing out on these Bulova deals
> 
> i need a fix


Don't buy just to buy something, this will lead to immediate buyers remorse. Just sharing personal experience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

CALLING ALL MODS !!!!

Can we PUHLEEZE have a separate Bulova deal thread.

This is just getting crazy!!


----------



## tguerin18 (Apr 2, 2008)

tonypisa said:


> Strange - I get $195.
> https://www.amazon.com/CCCP-CP-7012...nodeID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=CCCP+Shchuka


It was $67 yesterday when they had 5 left. The price went up after someone bought one with Amazon's dynamic pricing.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

1afc said:


> CALLING ALL MODS !!!!
> 
> Can we PUHLEEZE have a separate Bulova deal thread.
> 
> This is just getting crazy!!


Is your scroll wheel broken?

I find mine is really useful in quickly passing by deals I'm not interested in.


----------



## Pot6 (Aug 23, 2016)

On Groupon, 20 slots watch box for $32 https://www.groupon.com/deals/gs-large-20-slot-leather-watch-box


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Pot6 said:


> On Groupon, 20 slots watch box for $32 https://www.groupon.com/deals/gs-large-20-slot-leather-watch-box


$9.95 shipping, CONUS only and final sale, although it is tempting... Don't have a box yet but it might just be one more thing to carry to college.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Massdrop

6 needed for price drop to $179.99

Victorinox Officer's Chronograph Watch - $209.99


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

1afc said:


> CALLING ALL MODS !!!!
> 
> Can we PUHLEEZE have a separate Bulova deal thread.
> 
> This is just getting crazy!!


Likely response:

No.

Bye!


----------



## Pot6 (Aug 23, 2016)

there is a 12 box version at $18 https://www.groupon.com/deals/gs-ollieroo-watch-box-black-pu-leather-display-glass-top-jewelry-case


Chirv said:


> $9.95 shipping, CONUS only and final sale, although it is tempting... Don't have a box yet but it might just be one more thing to carry to college.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

1afc said:


> CALLING ALL MODS !!!!
> 
> Can we PUHLEEZE have a separate Bulova deal thread.
> 
> This is just getting crazy!!


Look, this ebbs and flows all the time. A couple months ago, people would have asked if we could have a separate Glycine deals thread. Before that, Jean Richard or something else. There's always a brand dominating the thread at a given point in time. You don't like it? Scroll past, or just come back in a month.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

1afc said:


> CALLING ALL MODS !!!!
> 
> Can we PUHLEEZE have a separate Bulova deal thread.
> 
> This is just getting crazy!!


No, just keep scrolling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Keep scrolling and stop whining


cuevobat said:


> No, just keep scrolling.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

matlobi said:


> Is your scroll wheel broken?
> 
> I find mine is really useful in quickly passing by deals I'm not interested in.


I'm waiting for demands that each member have their own deal thread with the demand that those of us kind enough to actually post deals post only deals of interest to each individual member.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

royalpig180 said:


> 1afc said:
> 
> 
> > CALLING ALL MODS !!!!
> ...


I was just wondering where all the Eterna deals went.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

1afc said:


> CALLING ALL MODS !!!!
> 
> Can we PUHLEEZE have a separate Bulova deal thread.
> 
> This is just getting crazy!!


A "seagull" contribution = flying in out of nowhere, unwelcome, makes a lot of noise, sh!ts all over everything until you have to chase it away.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Robotaz said:


>


Fetch Stick!


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

I also get $195, but thanks for the heads up!


tonypisa said:


> Strange - I get $195.
> https://www.amazon.com/CCCP-CP-7012...nodeID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=CCCP+Shchuka


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

RBLAINE said:


> I was just wondering where all the Eterna deals went.


There may be some Eterna deals popping up but you may want to carefully consider. Read a post/article somewhere that Eterna is having financial troubles...does not look like they are going to make it. Should not be a big deal for those of us with watches containing ETA and Sellita movements but would rethink any of the customized in-house movements.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> There may be some Eterna deals popping up but you may want to carefully consider. Read a post/article somewhere that Eterna is having financial troubles...does not look like they are going to make it. Should not be a big deal for those of us with watches containing ETA and Sellita movements but would rethink any of the customized in-house movements.


Sad to see great watchmakers get to that point, but this may also bring Corums to an attainable price point for me.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> There may be some Eterna deals popping up but you may want to carefully consider. Read a post/article somewhere that Eterna is having financial troubles...does not look like they are going to make it. Should not be a big deal for those of us with watches containing ETA and Sellita movements but would rethink any of the customized in-house movements.


Are in house movements really that hard for outside watchmakers to work on? I don't see why any reputable watchmaker shouldn't be able to service an Eterna movement. It's not like they're doing anything that "out there" like ETA's new laser-adjusted movements that have gotten some discussion in this context on the forum.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

The blue dial brown leather Bulova Surveyor is back on Amazon Prime for $89. It was OOS for a while yesterday:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00J351XTA/

The blue Moonview is still there for that price too if there's anyone left who doesn't have one already:

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accutron-Moonview-Leather-Strap/dp/B00J351WVY/


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Yeah, I got one for the low price last night and saw it jump up to that right after. That's Amazon for ya but it beats not having the prices dip low at all so I can live with missing some. 


Sofreto said:


> I also get $195, but thanks for the heads up!


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Anybody heard back from Lake House Leathers for those that received a wrong or damaged order? 

Been a week and nothing for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Hard to not buy something but I am holding strong!!!!!


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

hamsterdams said:


> Anybody heard back from Lake House Leathers for those that received a wrong or damaged order?
> 
> Been a week and nothing for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I received this email:

"Hello! 

I just wanted to give you an update on your leather order. 


We got super backed up by custom orders during the sale and are running behind. Your order is set to be finished Tuesday and should be hitting the mail on Wednesday. I'm so sorry it took so long. 


If this timeframe doesn't work for you or presents a problem in any way (vacations, moving, etc) please hit me up on chat or email me.


I want to offer some compensation for the delay. I know watch straps and wallets aren't usually time-sensitive items but this has taken longer than I would have ever anticipated and I feel bad. 
Offering a discount on future orders seems presumptuous, so you have a choice. I can offer free shipping on this order by way of a refund. Or I can offer an additional 50% off one future order which you can stack on any other sales. 


If you prefer a refund, please email me with your order number and the subject "Refund request". 


If you want to use the discount instead, the code is --------- and will work once on any size order. 


I hope your summer is starting out great! Thank you so much for your support, and again I'm sorry for the delay.


[email protected]"


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> I received this email:
> 
> "Hello!
> 
> ...


Hmm okay I'll follow up with him today and see if I can get a response.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

hamsterdams said:


> Anybody heard back from Lake House Leathers for those that received a wrong or damaged order?
> 
> Been a week and nothing for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's been a week since I emailed, but I've heard nothing.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

Cheers Jomashop. Even with a lousy exchange rate, delivery and VAT charges a cracking Glycine Combat 7750 chronograph for £675 over £500 less than a direct purchase in the UK....you guys in the States are so spoilt!

http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3945-106at-tb2.html










Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

royalpig180 said:


> Are in house movements really that hard for outside watchmakers to work on? I don't see why any reputable watchmaker shouldn't be able to service an Eterna movement. It's not like they're doing anything that "out there" like ETA's new laser-adjusted movements that have gotten some discussion in this context on the forum.


My watch guy has explained that the problem with working on in house movements is not technical expertise but how easy or difficult it is for him to get parts.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

1afc said:


> CALLING ALL MODS !!!!
> 
> Can we PUHLEEZE have a separate Bulova deal thread.
> 
> This is just getting crazy!!











Fixed it for 'ya


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

tanksndudes said:


> It's been a week since I emailed, but I've heard nothing.


It's been 5 days for me and nothing. Emailed them again today. If no response soon, I'll contact PayPal about it.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Any decent a deals on ladies watches? Looking to pick the wife up something since she wanted me to sell her g shock. She likes smaller and rubber/leather strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Not a deal, but I too have yet to receive my Lakehouse Leathers order, they must have gotten seriously swamped. 

Also the deal posted about the Rangeman was too good to pass up, cheers 😎

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Kluver said:


> Any decent a deals on ladies watches? Looking to pick the wife up something since she wanted me to sell her g shock. She likes smaller and rubber/leather strap.


Watchgooroo has some quartz ladies Glycines for reasonable prices, if that floats her boat:
watchgooroo | eBay


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I got shipping confirmation on my custom straps and tracking shows them in-transit.



hamsterdams said:


> Anybody heard back from Lake House Leathers for those that received a wrong or damaged order?
> 
> Been a week and nothing for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Kluver said:


> Any decent a deals on ladies watches? Looking to pick the wife up something since she wanted me to sell her g shock. She likes smaller and rubber/leather strap.


Momentum has an half-off ($80 down from $160) sale on their Alter Ego line: https://www.momentumwatch.com/collections/womens-watches/products/alter-ego

Some colors are also available on Amazon for as low as $55, while others are full price.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Strapsco has a sale on through the 29th:

Save 20% Off All Orders of $40 or More!
Use Promo Code: *MEM20*

Save 30% Off All Orders of $80 or More!
Use Promo Code: *MEM30*


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

MaxIcon said:


> Watchgooroo has some quartz ladies Glycines for reasonable prices, if that floats her boat:
> watchgooroo | eBay


Forgot about the gooroo! Prolly pick her up the white dial classic. She likes my combat7 so she'll be happy to see a glycine. Thanks.



tanksndudes said:


> Momentum has an half-off ($80 down from $160) sale on their Alter Ego line: https://www.momentumwatch.com/collections/womens-watches/products/alter-ego
> 
> Some colors are also available on Amazon for as low as $55, while others are full price.


I'm guessing she won't like that style at all. I'll show her and see what she says. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

boze said:


> Yeah, I got one for the low price last night and saw it jump up to that right after. That's Amazon for ya but it beats not having the prices dip low at all so I can live with missing some.


Now Amazon is taking the old supply and demand too far - they offer something for $67 and as soon as someone buys one for that price, they up it to 195. That's more like bait and switch to me! Glad that at least someone got the deal - enjoy it boze (and post pics)


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

MaxIcon said:


> Watchgooroo has some quartz ladies Glycines for reasonable prices, if that floats her boat:
> watchgooroo | eBay


I was also looking to get a watch for my mom and had been monitoring the prices for the Glycines gooroo had. The two ladies watches that gooroo had were priced at 89.99$ till a few days back. Yesterday i saw them at 69.99 and end up buying both those models. I mean, for 70 bucks, you are still getting a Swiss watch, from a reputed brand with a lot of history, and it has sapphire crystal!!


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

boze said:


> Yeah, I got one for the low price last night and saw it jump up to that right after. That's Amazon for ya but it beats not having the prices dip low at all so I can live with missing some.





pesman said:


> Cheers Jomashop. Even with a lousy exchange rate, delivery and VAT charges a cracking Glycine Combat 7750 chronograph for £675 over £500 less than a direct purchase in the UK....you guys in the States are so spoilt!
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3945-106at-tb2.html
> 
> ...


Oh how I agree! The Italian customs just charged me 12 euro customs and taxes for a $24 Massdrop purchase! As you might say in the UK - Bloody 'ell!


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

boze said:


> Yeah, I got one for the low price last night and saw it jump up to that right after. That's Amazon for ya but it beats not having the prices dip low at all so I can live with missing some.





Ticonderoga said:


> View attachment 11944938
> 
> 
> Fixed it for 'ya


Scroll, scroll, scroll your mouse, gently down the screen,
merrily, merrily ...

Time for bed - TGIF!


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

tommy_boy said:


> Strapsco has a sale on through the 29th:
> 
> Save 20% Off All Orders of $40 or More!
> Use Promo Code: *MEM20*
> ...


Anyone have their "DASSARI BELIZE NUBUCK SUEDE STRAP"
Are they any good?


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

The Rangeman got delivered today, bought at 147$ with the 20% off coupon thanks to jcombs1 post 4 days back. The watch is AMAZING!!!!! It is my first ever G-Shock and if initial impressions are anything to go by, this beauty is going to get A LOT of wrist time!!!!! Looks like my automatics are gonna gather dust for a while


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Manoj83 said:


> The Rangeman got delivered today, bought at 147$ with the 20% off coupon thanks to jcombs1 post 4 days back. The watch is AMAZING!!!!! It is my first ever G-Shock and if initial impressions are anything to go by, this beauty is going to get A LOT of wrist time!!!!! Looks like my automatics are gonna gather dust for a while
> 
> View attachment 11947442


Glad you got one bought and like it. Be careful though, for some reason the G's have a tendency to multiply at an incredible rate. I have a feeling it won't be your last.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

tonypisa said:


> Now Amazon is taking the old supply and demand too far - they offer something for $67 and as soon as someone buys one for that price, they up it to 195. That's more like bait and switch to me! Glad that at least someone got the deal - enjoy it boze (and post pics)


No, it's switching the bait, which is entirely different.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Heads up for anyone in NYC June 6-9. Mont Blanc sample sale up to 80% off including watches.

MONT BLANC SAMPLE SALE (6/6-6/9/2017) - 260SAMPLESALE


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> Glad you got one bought and like it. Be careful though, for some reason the G's have a tendency to multiply (Like Catholic Rabbits) at an incredible rate. I have a feeling it won't be your last.


There, that's a better. G-Shocks will just show up in your collection without you knowing where they came from. It's much worse if you tend to partake in "Drunk Buying" online.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> No, it's switching the bait, which is entirely different.


Hah. I can't wait to see what kind of nonsense Amazon can and can't get away with once its Australian website has launched...


----------



## LordAnubis (Apr 6, 2017)

eljay said:


> Hah. I can't wait to see what kind of nonsense Amazon can and can't get away with once its Australian website has launched...


I'm not loooking forward to Australias new gst on mail order laws. We're going to be left faaaaaar behind on options available to us online.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordAnubis (Apr 6, 2017)

Anyone seen any Memorial Day sales for a Marathon medium quartz TSAR? Would be much appreciated if anyone finds anything and shares 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

This is how I almost ordered 3 Purple dialed Divemaster EVO 45mm. HAHAH luckily they canceled 2 of them.



Rocat said:


> It's much worse if you tend to partake in "Drunk Buying" online.


Speaking of Android/Aragorn. They are having a sale on a couple of Quartz watches for $54 bucks and I believe for first time buyers you can still use the "MAY17839" code.
https://www.aragonwatch.com/MEGA_SALE_s/386.htm









Now I am of to Wine Country west of Toronto,Canada.....Wish me lots of drinks. I could use it lol


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

MattFeeder said:


> I received this email:
> 
> "Hello!
> 
> ...


Hi, do you think when people send you a private email or message it should stay private regardless what its about unless you have permission to share it or it is needed to point out a scam or poor customer service etc?

No offence but his guy Matt here might have just been doing something nice for you and you put his email online for all to see.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Ojibway Bob said:


> This is how I almost ordered 3 Purple dialed Divemaster EVO 45mm. HAHAH luckily they canceled 2 of them.
> 
> Speaking of Android/Aragorn. They are having a sale on a couple of Quartz watches for $54 bucks and I believe for first time buyers you can still use the "MAY17839" code.
> https://www.aragonwatch.com/MEGA_SALE_s/386.htm
> ...


Nice deal but note the case size is *48mm X 17mm*. I like some of their designs but Aragon (formerly Android) is obviously targeting market that prefers large bulky watches. I really like their new EVO pre-release and have gone all the way thru checkout twice but just can't pull the trigger due to the 17mm case height (long deep sigh).


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Wow, a Cobia post I can agree with (in jest). This is my third order from Matt and he appears to be a straight-shooter. My exceptions were set and so-far they have-been met. If we must make assumptions, I assume he was not prepared for the volume of orders, or emails.

My straps should be here today or Tue. Will see if my exceptions continue to be met.



Cobia said:


> Hi, do you think when people send you a private email or message it should stay private regardless what its about unless you have permission to share it or it is needed to point out a scam or poor customer service etc?
> 
> No offence but his guy Matt here might have just been doing something nice for you and you put his email online for all to see.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

MacInFL said:


> Nice deal but note the case size is *48mm X 17mm*. I like some of their designs but Aragon (formerly Android) is obviously targeting market that prefers large bulky watches. I really like their new EVO pre-release and have gone all the way thru checkout twice but just can't pull the trigger due to the 17mm case height (long deep sigh).


I do like the colours on mine. Purple on the dial really pops and the green etched bezel us a nice compliment. The 17mm feels much bigger and it will not fit under any shirts that's for sure. This watch is for times when you just don't care what you wear and need a weapon. You can easily beat a man with this thing lol. Hahah

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

I have just fallen in love with this watch but couldn't find any reasonable deal. Could you suggest me some choices?

Citizen NJ0080-50A










Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Hi, do you think when people send you a private email or message it should stay private regardless what its about unless you have permission to share it or it is needed to point out a scam or poor customer service etc?
> 
> No offence but his guy Matt here might have just been doing something nice for you and you put his email online for all to see.


No.. there's no personal/sensitive information. It would have been "nice" if it didn't take three weeks for a response.

Someone asked, so I was simply keeping a fellow WUS member informed. Plus, I was CC'ed.


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

zenmsic said:


> I have just fallen in love with this watch but couldn't find any reasonable deal. Could you suggest me some choices?
> 
> Citizen NJ0080-50A
> 
> ...


Dutyfreeisland has a few remaining on eBay for $169.95. I don't know if that's a great price, but it doesn't seem bad.
Citizen Automatic Sapphire 50m Silver Dial Men's Watch NJ0080-50A | eBay


----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

NRAchad said:


> Dutyfreeisland has a few remaining on eBay for $169.95. I don't know if that's a great price, but it doesn't seem bad.
> Citizen Automatic Sapphire 50m Silver Dial Men's Watch NJ0080-50A | eBay


Sorry but it is out of stock as said in the page. That would be a good price for me.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> No.. there's no personal/sensitive information. It would have been "nice" if it didn't take three weeks for a response.
> 
> Someone asked, so I was simply keeping a fellow WUS member informed. Plus, I was CC'ed.


I see Cobia's point, but I agree with your rationale for posting. I've assumed this whole time that LHL is a small operation and word of mouth on this forum and elsewhere about the sale simply overwhelmed them/him. That's great for business but I can imagine how it might wreak unexpected havoc on the old fulfillment and shipping departments.

It's been eight days since I emailed LHL about my errant order, but I'm not too pressed about it. Seeing that response you posted (which is full of honesty and great customer service) lets me know I'm right to not worry and just give this guy a little time. I'm not hurting for watch bands, and I have every faith my order will get sorted eventually.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> This is how I almost ordered 3 Purple dialed Divemaster EVO 45mm. HAHAH luckily they canceled 2 of them.
> 
> Speaking of Android/Aragorn. They are having a sale on a couple of Quartz watches for $54 bucks and I believe for first time buyers you can still use the "MAY17839" code.
> https://www.aragonwatch.com/MEGA_SALE_s/386.htm
> ...


I am WEAK...pulled the trigger on the bluish one.
It says in the description second hand sweep...does it mean smooth sweep, like an automatic?


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

NRAchad said:


> Dutyfreeisland has a few remaining on eBay for $169.95. I don't know if that's a great price, but it doesn't seem bad.
> Citizen Automatic Sapphire 50m Silver Dial Men's Watch NJ0080-50A | eBay


I googled, you are right, there are not many around.

It looks like a Seiko Cocktail Time, but that would cost more. Maybe look at some Orient Bambino's too, Affordable Watches You'll Wear | Island Watch has a sale right now.

HR might have some Chinese options?

If it was me, I would pack my lunch for a month and go with a Cocktail time. .


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

zenmsic said:


> Sorry but it is out of stock as said in the page. That would be a good price for me.
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


$187.10 shipped.

Stainless-Steel Bracelet Mechanical Citizen Watch NJ0080-50A | eBay


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

zenmsic said:


> Sorry but it is out of stock as said in the page. That would be a good price for me.
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


$187.10 shipped from ebay seller amazwatches.

New seller with no ratings FYI, use Paypal.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Ojibway Bob said:


> . ... This watch is for times when you just don't care what you wear and need a weapon. You can easily beat a man with this thing lol. Hahah


Hadn't thought of it being a multi-function watch. Eliminates the need for a CCW license and you can even take it on an airplane (though doubt it would pass thru metal detector). Hmmm?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Manoj83 said:


> The Rangeman got delivered today, bought at 147$ with the 20% off coupon thanks to jcombs1 post 4 days back. The watch is AMAZING!!!!! It is my first ever G-Shock and if initial impressions are anything to go by, this beauty is going to get A LOT of wrist time!!!!! Looks like my automatics are gonna gather dust for a while
> 
> View attachment 11947442





jcombs1 said:


> Glad you got one bought and like it. Be careful though, for some reason the G's have a tendency to multiply at an incredible rate. I have a feeling it won't be your last.


If the Rangeman is your first G-Shock, you might want to just hang up your G-Shock hat right now. I've owned about 3 or 4 G-Shocks - AWG, first-gen Mudman, 6900, and the much lauded GW5000. And the Rangeman absolutely blows all of them out of the water. The feel and look of the rubber is miles above other G-Shocks. The buttons are an absolute luxurious experience to use compared to other G-Shocks. And the features - the Rangeman is loaded.

At $150, the Rangeman absolutely ruins other G-Shocks below around $500. You're going to be fighting an uphill battle to match that experience of the Rangeman unless you start getting into Gulfmasters, Gravitymasters, Frogmans, etc&#8230;


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

Just received this email from Torgoen...
*

TORGOEN* MEMORIAL DAY SALE
UP TO 45% Off, Until May 30 ​ 
 
 All 150 models are discounted! T38 with Sapphire Crystal and ETA automatic movement for only $389 down from $799. Our T20, with GMT and alarm function for only $308, down from $560. Likewise the T39 Slim is 35% off. *Final days to save!* Checkout Torgoen's memorial sale.

https://www.torgoen.com/?utm_source...128874453&mc_cid=a4c24dd2f2&mc_eid=c8fc65a96b


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

LHL expectations met. I hope everyone else gets what they expected as well.

























My other two


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

NRAchad said:


> Dutyfreeisland has a few remaining on eBay for $169.95. I don't know if that's a great price, but it doesn't seem bad.
> Citizen Automatic Sapphire 50m Silver Dial Men's Watch NJ0080-50A | eBay


Duty Free Island had the crazy Seiko SBEX diver for $4095. I know that's not affordable, but that is a crazy good price for that watch. Probably $1K cheaper than anywhere else.

I bought my Citizen Altichron Cirrus from them at a WAY better deal than anywhere, Internet, eBay, etc.

I really like them. Fast shipping, too.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Aeryn said:


> I am WEAK...pulled the trigger on the bluish one.
> It says in the description second hand sweep...does it mean smooth sweep, like an automatic?


Not quite. 4 ticks per second. For comparison, low beat vostok is 5bps, and ubiquitous seiko 7s26 and nh35 are 6bps


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Speaking of Android/Aragorn. They are having a sale on a couple of Quartz watches for $54 bucks and I believe for first time buyers you can still use the "MAY17839" code.
> https://www.aragonwatch.com/MEGA_SALE_s/386.htm


Damn! My wife saw me staring at brown one. 
She: Ooo! Really nice watch! How much does it cost?
Me: 68 bucks shipped... 
She: Did you make the order? 
Me: Still thinking about it... 
She: Thinking? About what? About color? 
Me: Thinking to order it or not... 
She (touching my forehead): Hmmm... No fever... You're not sick... Why you still thinking? Buy it!

So, I placed the order...


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

Oops - in my rush I didn't see the earlier post - OUT OF STOCK. sorry.

Not sure of the going prices, but this looks affordable:
Citizen Automatic Sapphire 50m Silver Dial Men's Watch NJ0080-50A | eBay



zenmsic said:


> I have just fallen in love with this watch but couldn't find any reasonable deal. Could you suggest me some choices?
> 
> Citizen NJ0080-50A
> 
> ...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

For the guys who ordered from Lake House, did you get a tracking number? Mine was supposed to be shipped on Wed but I never got a tracking number.


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

I had one small issue and he was a gentleman and took care of it very quickly. I wanted to report that I have one their veg versions and it is breaking in fine - have used it repeatedly for about a year now.



mannal said:


> Wow, a Cobia post I can agree with (in jest). This is my third order from Matt and he appears to be a straight-shooter. My exceptions were set and so-far they have-been met. If we must make assumptions, I assume he was not prepared for the volume of orders, or emails.
> 
> My straps should be here today or Tue. Will see if my exceptions continue to be met.


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

My order has been almost a year but, I do not remember getting a tracking number however, the package showed up quickly for me (Prairie Village, KS 66208 - USA).



AVS_Racing said:


> For the guys who ordered from Lake House, did you get a tracking number? Mine was supposed to be shipped on Wed but I never got a tracking number.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Talk about fast delivery!!!! 
Really like the watch so far.

But not sure about the yellow maybe will trade for a white one later.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

mannal said:


> LHL expectations met. I hope everyone else gets what they expected as well.
> 
> My other two
> 
> ...


It looks splendid on the Omega.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

It's not a bargain per se, but since I've just spent the best part of 2 hours scouring the internet with no luck, I thought some of the Bargain Wizards (tm) here might be able to help.

Where on earth can I find a 39mm JeanRichard Terrascope on bracelet??


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> ...
> Where on earth can I find a 39mm JeanRichard Terrascope on bracelet??


On a lady's wrist?


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

taike said:


> On a lady's wrist?












Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> If the Rangeman is your first G-Shock, you might want to just hang up your G-Shock hat right now. I've owned about 3 or 4 G-Shocks - AWG, first-gen Mudman, 6900, and the much lauded GW5000. And the Rangeman absolutely blows all of them out of the water. The feel and look of the rubber is miles above other G-Shocks. The buttons are an absolute luxurious experience to use compared to other G-Shocks. And the features - the Rangeman is loaded.
> 
> At $150, the Rangeman absolutely ruins other G-Shocks below around $500. You're going to be fighting an uphill battle to match that experience of the Rangeman unless you start getting into Gulfmasters, Gravitymasters, Frogmans, etc&#8230;


See I've had the GWN1000B-1 Gulfmaster for about a year now. I bought it because I do tons of outdoors activities. I really like the watch, but I have stopped wearing it for the most part. It's huge on my wrists and actually quite uncomfortable. Wish they made models that looked on par, but smaller.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

Mine came today from LHL. Very soft and looks good. I will try these on some of my watches over the weekend. These are brown and tan color ones. Unfortunately, I was too late for a black one. Next time...


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

taike said:


> On a lady's wrist?


Now now... Not every man out there can wear a 44mm without looking like an idiot

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

double post!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

teioh3 said:


> Now now... Not every man out there can wear a 44mm without looking like an idiot


Especially a square-shaped 44m with a humongous solid 25mm bracelet, like I used to have


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

thechin said:


> It looks splendid on the Omega.


Almost anything looks splendid on a Speedmaster.


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

AVS_Racing said:


> For the guys who ordered from Lake House, did you get a tracking number? Mine was supposed to be shipped on Wed but I never got a tracking number.


I got a tracking number over 2 weeks ago, or whenever I placed my order. It was several days before it showed up. As of today it shows it in transit. I will be quite anxious to receive these straps, I am very much looking forward to it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

thechin said:


> It looks splendid on the Omega.


Thanks! Super comfortable.


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Kluver said:


> See I've had the GWN1000B-1 Gulfmaster for about a year now. I bought it because I do tons of outdoors activities. I really like the watch, but I have stopped wearing it for the most part. It's huge on my wrists and actually quite uncomfortable. Wish they made models that looked on par, but smaller.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


like an awg-m100a? definitely smaller and ani/digi mix with solar/atomic capability


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Where on earth can I find a 39mm JeanRichard Terrascope on bracelet??


I too would like to know.

I suspect they made far too many 44mm and just enough 39mm.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Shuutr said:


> like an awg-m100a? definitely smaller and ani/digi mix with solar/atomic capability


With looks I meant more the traditional dive watch bezel looks. And the 46mm is still big for me. Puny wrists. Actually been looking into the Garmin Fenix 5s. 42mm x 14.5. 52mm L2L. Heard good things.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Kluver said:


> With looks I meant more the traditional dive watch bezel looks. And the 46mm is still big for me. Puny wrists. Actually been looking into the Garmin Fenix 5s. 42mm x 14.5. 52mm L2L. Heard good things.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should look at the Pro Trek PRW3000/3100 series (atomic sync) or the PRG-300 (non atomic sync)


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Where's all the Memorial Day strap sales?


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

solchitlins said:


> Where's all the Memorial Day strap sales?


Panatime 25% off


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

solchitlins said:


> Where's all the Memorial Day strap sales?


See post #8639. Strapsco.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> A "seagull" contribution = flying in out of nowhere, unwelcome, makes a lot of noise, sh!ts all over everything until you have to chase it away.


That's not a nice thing to say about chinese watches!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

1afc said:


> That's not a nice thing to say about chinese watches!


He was referring to the bird.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

1afc said:


> That's not a nice thing to say about chinese watches!


lol speaking of which, theres a seagull by Massdrop. Proudly states china made on the dial....


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Rocat said:


> You should look at the Pro Trek PRW3000/3100 series (atomic sync) or the PRG-300 (non atomic sync)


Haven't looked into them much, but I do like the way they look. I'm still seeing a case size of 47mm. It's not very thick though, and the extra little pads under the strap may help with fitting right. I may give it a shot. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Another glycine order from the gooroo....the women's classic w/ bracelet for $69. Also picked up the Timex Weekender from her. 

Thanks for deal from strapco. 6 straps on order from them also. Sure am having a hard time finding rubber/NATO bands in 14mm for the wife's glycine though. Strapco only has leather. Anyone know of anything?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Kluver said:


> Another glycine order from the gooroo....the women's classic w/ bracelet for $69. Also picked up the Timex Weekender from her.
> 
> Thanks for deal from strapco. 6 straps on order from them also. Sure am having a hard time finding rubber/NATO bands in 14mm for the wife's glycine though. Strapco only has leather. Anyone know of anything?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can go perlon or NOS tropic.

Only real perlon is eulit. Cheapest from yellys.ch if you order several.

NOS tropic from eBay sellers in Canada. Price is good in smaller sizes.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/371858179766
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/371858178182


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

Kluver said:


> Another glycine order from the gooroo....the women's classic w/ bracelet for $69. Also picked up the Timex Weekender from her.
> 
> Thanks for deal from strapco. 6 straps on order from them also. Sure am having a hard time finding rubber/NATO bands in 14mm for the wife's glycine though. Strapco only has leather. Anyone know of anything?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just so you are aware, the timex weekender is cheapest at the Timex store in eBay..

Timex Weekender Varsity Row Striped Nylon Strap w University Colors Casual Watch | eBay


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

May interest someone.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/201938177982


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

taike said:


> You can go perlon or NOS tropic.
> 
> Only real perlon is eulit. Cheapest from yellys.ch if you order several.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but kind of looking for a little color.



Manoj83 said:


> Just so you are aware, the timex weekender is cheapest at the Timex store in eBay..
> 
> Timex Weekender Varsity Row Striped Nylon Strap w University Colors Casual Watch | eBay


It's ok. Gooroo has been good to us, figured $5 more and ship both orders together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanucksFan (Mar 20, 2015)

cfcfan81 said:


> Not a deal per se:
> 
> Came across this. I would worry that the bezel is a scratch magnet though.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/232349041749


Been looking for a nice understated and practical daily for a while now. Thanks for ending my search!


----------



## thatsanicewatchdude (Nov 10, 2016)

For the Aussies, eBay code to get $15 off a $100 spend
Code: WINTER15
eBay.com.au - Pages | Buyer coupons | winter15 |


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

w4tchnut said:


> He was referring to the bird.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

cgrey2 said:


> Panatime 25% off


Thanks for this, gonna try a couple of their straps. One canvas and one leather. Free shipping over $50 and nice looking straps for ~$35. I hope they are as nice as they appear.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

thatsanicewatchdude said:


> For the Aussies, eBay code to get $15 off a $100 spend
> Code: WINTER15
> eBay.com.au - Pages | Buyer coupons | winter15 |


WINTER15 is targeted.

WINTER10 is also targeted but will get you 10% off a $100 plus purchase which is ideal for more expensive watch purchases. Australia only.
eBay.com.au - Pages | Buyer coupons | winter10 |


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

http://www.dealuse.com/wap/verify.php?query=1&id=458544649833

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

Clockwork Synergy straps


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/wolf-d9325e23-f9fd-4b1c-b14a-adde85eddfcd

Wolf winders and boxes on ToM.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

There's a seller on ebay named Watchgooroo that allows you to make an offer on what appears to be a Swiss brand called "Glycine." Anyone ever heard of this seller? Reputable?

HAHA, Sunday morning stupidity.

Seriously though, why does much of the Glycine excitement on this thread center around the Combat models? Because they're generally the cheapest? I've got a hankering for a Double Twelve, but it's like the red-headed (blue-dialed?) stepchild of Glycines. Does anyone actually own one?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

tanksndudes said:


> There's a seller on ebay named Watchgooroo that allows you to make an offer on what appears to be a Swiss brand called "Glycine." Anyone ever heard of this seller? Reputable?
> 
> HAHA, Sunday morning stupidity.
> 
> Seriously though, why does much of the Glycine excitement on this thread center around the Combat models? Because they're generally the cheapest? I've got a hankering for a Double Twelve, but it's like the red-headed (blue-dialed?) stepchild of Glycines. Does anyone actually own one?


I did for a bit. Great watch. Wears large for a 40mm, nice build, light, average lume, comfy leather strap, lots of polished surfaces, good bang for $ IMHO

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Right now, gray market mainstay Dexclusive has the Seiko Blurtle and Gilt Turtle for $239 USD shipped with Amazon Prime and no sales tax.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01ANVTWW2/
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AMI4GWC/

I think eBates has a 3% cash back offer right now and you can add that to whatever credit card points you would get. If you have an Amazon Rewards credit card and Amazon Prime, you would get your standard 5% cash back. Not too shabby, eh?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tanksndudes said:


> There's a seller on ebay named Watchgooroo that allows you to make an offer on what appears to be a Swiss brand called "Glycine." Anyone ever heard of this seller? Reputable?
> 
> HAHA, Sunday morning stupidity.
> 
> Seriously though, why does much of the Glycine excitement on this thread center around the Combat models? Because they're generally the cheapest? I've got a hankering for a Double Twelve, but it's like the red-headed (blue-dialed?) stepchild of Glycines. Does anyone actually own one?


$429 counter on the blue double twelve


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Really wowed by the Shchuka that just arrived today from the expired Amazon deal. My first CCCP. Here's pix since someone asked for them...


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

Armida is having 15% discount May 29th till June 2nd ARMIDA WATCHES


----------



## wraithpl (May 23, 2017)

I have an opportunity to get this watch for $550 - Glycine Combat Chronograph, VJ 7750 inside. Is it a good price?


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

boze said:


> Yeah, I got one for the low price last night and saw it jump up to that right after. That's Amazon for ya but it beats not having the prices dip low at all so I can live with missing some.





boze said:


> Really wowed by the Shchuka that just arrived today from the expired Amazon deal. My first CCCP. Here's pix since someone asked for them...


Rubbing it in, are you? Wear it in good health!


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

How about these Ventus Mori watches? Out of stock but $249 pre-order.







https://ventuswatches.com/collections/mori-diver


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Bringing over from the casio deal thread. This is $179 right now


Time4Playnow said:


> Not sure if this has been posted or not. GW-A1100R, new, for $249.99: Casio G-Shock Men's GWA1100R-4A Gravitymaster Atomic Tough Solar Orange Watch


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

tanksndudes said:


> There's a seller on ebay named Watchgooroo that allows you to make an offer on what appears to be a Swiss brand called "Glycine." Anyone ever heard of this seller? Reputable?
> 
> HAHA, Sunday morning stupidity.
> 
> Seriously though, why does much of the Glycine excitement on this thread center around the Combat models? Because they're generally the cheapest? I've got a hankering for a Double Twelve, but it's like the red-headed (blue-dialed?) stepchild of Glycines. Does anyone actually own one?


you can look at the Glycine sub-forum for people that were already interested in the brand well before the recent sales from watchgooroo. i was interested only in the airman line well before, and only in the purist. i jumped in when they started going on sale last October or November. i also got a sand blasted combat 7 and was happily surprised at how much i liked it. i dont have any feelings for the combat subs... purist airman all the way. i would have true vintage ones if i could afford them, but a new airman 18 was what i went with.


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

I have been loving the Combat 7 vintage models, also I have the quartz combat iguana, I am surprised at how attached I am to it.
The airman are the originals but those along with the F models are just to big for my wrist.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

wraithpl said:


> View attachment 11962610
> I have an opportunity to get this watch for $550 - Glycine Combat Chronograph, VJ 7750 inside. Is it a good price?


I purchased two Glycine Combat chronos and find them to be an exceptional value at that price and very nicely finished, but I went with the dressier versions on leather: b-)
















So I'd say if you're looking for a more military look on NATO strap you really can't go wrong at that price! :-!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Right now, gray market mainstay Dexclusive has the Seiko Blurtle and Gilt Turtle for $239 USD shipped with Amazon Prime and no sales tax.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01ANVTWW2/
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AMI4GWC/
> ...


Didn't they used to be the same size? That gilt model needs to put down the burgers and fries.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Ticonderoga said:


> Didn't they used to be the same size? That gilt model needs to put down the burgers and fries.


Is it bad that I think the chubby one is cute?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

cuevobat said:


> Is it bad that I think the chubby one is cute?


You can be my wing-man any time!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cuevobat said:


> Is it bad that I think the chubby one is cute?


Big Beautiful Watches need loving too


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

taike said:


> Big Beautiful Watches need loving too


Its not the case and dial, but the movement inside that is beautiful.


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

tonypisa said:


> How about these Ventus Mori watches? Out of stock but $249 pre-order.
> View attachment 11962714
> 
> https://ventuswatches.com/collections/mori-diver


I received my Ventus about a month ago. NIce watch with lot good build quality...cannot go wrong. I bought one because I needed (not wanted...lol) a bronze diver. This fit the bill perfectly


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

Sofreto said:


> I received my Ventus about a month ago. NIce watch with lot good build quality...cannot go wrong. I bought one because I needed (not wanted...lol) a bronze diver. This fit the bill perfectly


Is brass= bronze?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

teioh3 said:


> Is brass= bronze?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I misspoke...The watch is brass...I was focused on the color when I stated bronze. Good catch!


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

Sofreto said:


> I misspoke...The watch is brass...I was focused on the color when I stated bronze. Good catch!


No i honestly dont know what the difference was... If any

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

teioh3 said:


> Is brass= bronze?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Yep, I need a bronze watch, too. My wife, on the other hand,.......
But if I buy it now, it won't arrive for months (I presume(, so maybe..
Thanks Sofreto

BTW a quick check tells me that brass is a copper-zinc alloy and bronze is copper and tin. (or is it the other way round?).


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

teioh3 said:


> No i honestly dont know what the difference was... If any
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Brass is copper zinc alloy.
Bronze is copper tin.

Brass is cheaper.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Speaking of the Glycine chronos, what is up with gooroo and Joma having what appear to be more-or-less identical grey dialed chronos? The 3945.10AT.TB2 and 3924-10AT-TB2 both seem to be grey dialed nylon strapped 43mm tricompax. Just two generations of the same model?


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Was searching Overstock to see if they had anything I could use my coupon+4% Ebates and came across this model Gshock. Not sure how I feel about it. Sounds like a back door deal










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

achernob said:


> Was searching Overstock to see if they had anything I could use my coupon+4% Ebates and came across this model Gshock. Not sure how I feel about it. Sounds like a back door deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link please


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Wristwatching said:


> Speaking of the Glycine chronos, what is up with gooroo and Joma having what appear to be more-or-less identical grey dialed chronos? The 3945.10AT.TB2 and 3924-10AT-TB2 both seem to be grey dialed nylon strapped 43mm tricompax. Just two generations of the same model?


It appears the "45" has red markings and the "24" has orange markings...perhaps that is the only difference...?

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

achernob said:


> Was searching Overstock to see if they had anything I could use my coupon+4% Ebates and came across this model Gshock. Not sure how I feel about it. Sounds like a back door deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see what you did there.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Penfold36 said:


> I see what you did there.


Ha! I had to re-read his posted picture. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

tanksndudes said:


> There's a seller on ebay named Watchgooroo that allows you to make an offer on what appears to be a Swiss brand called "Glycine." Anyone ever heard of this seller? Reputable?
> 
> HAHA, Sunday morning stupidity.
> 
> Seriously though, why does much of the Glycine excitement on this thread center around the Combat models? Because they're generally the cheapest? I've got a hankering for a Double Twelve, but it's like the red-headed (blue-dialed?) stepchild of Glycines. Does anyone actually own one?


I have a combat sub (Glycine Men's 3863.19ATN.MB Combat Sub Automatic 42mm Black Dial Steel Bracelet | eBay ) and a Double Twelve (Glycine Men's 3938.111.LB7BH Airman Double Twelve Automatic 40mm Watch | eBay).

I didn't really like the bracelet the sub came on and switched to a NATO. The case is well finished and the watch is very accurate, but it is not worth even half the MSRP. I would rate it less in overall quality than my Longines Hydroconquest (especially the bracelet) , let alone compare it to my Oris Aquis. However, for the 399$ price it was available on massdrop, it is definitely a steal. Anything higher than 500 bucks, it is not.

Regarding the double Twelve.. it is probably the least worn watch in my collection. It is well finished, the movement is good to look at , the strap is good even though the buckle is quite big.. but frankly, I am yet to feel a strong connection to this watch.. (To each is own.. I know a lot of people really love the double twelve).. Again, this is not worth more than 500$ in my opinion.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Mailman delivered this Thursday. I freakin' love it.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

I know these are getting hard to find:







https://www.leftlanesports.com/Product.aspx?l=00280105306400000000&p=TMX01499
*
$33.25 after 10% Befrugal cashback. (plus shipping)
*According to Camel, lowest price.​


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

tonypisa said:


> How about these Ventus Mori watches? Out of stock but $249 pre-order.
> 
> https://ventuswatches.com/collections/mori-diver


No relation to the brand but this one has interesting spec. for the price, if you are up to taking the risk on kickstarter:


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

cfcfan81 said:


> May interest someone.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/201938177982


Be it dog$h1t or not, for some reason after watching this archie's video review I can't seem to take this brand seriously.
One of the better video review he has on the tube:


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

uyebsk said:


> No relation to the brand but this one has interesting spec. for the price, if you are up to taking the risk on kickstarter:
> 
> View attachment 11964930


Looks nice, but this is a blatant rip-off of the Lum-Tec Combat series of watches. Even the numerals on the dial are really similar.

Way cheaper than the L-T however, might interest a few guys.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

https://www.toxicnatos.com










Great straps. Will have 6 altogether come Monday. Terry has top notch CS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

"Be it dog$h1t or not, for some reason after watching this archie's video review I can't seem to take this brand seriously.
One of the better video review he has on the tube"

That guy is the biggest turd around. Don't listen to him. Smh


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Looks like Maranez will be having a "Dragon Boat Festival" sale on May 30. Code *DBF* gets you 20% off.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

uyebsk said:


> Be it dog$h1t or not, for some reason after watching this archie's video review I can't seem to take this brand seriously.
> One of the better video review he has on the tube:


The fact you would take this tub of annoying lard's opinion as "gospel" with regards to Zodiac AND calling it one of his better reviews, is astonishing.

Every other word out his sewage pipe was "f*ckers".

This is the type of person that makes me want to kick puppies and kittens.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

uyebsk said:


> Be it dog$h1t or not, for some reason after watching this archie's video review I can't seem to take this brand seriously.
> One of the better video review he has on the tube:


Mentioning the A-guy is a party foul. You need to take a shot now.


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

MattFeeder said:


> I know these are getting hard to find:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

JRDrew0309 said:


> Link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I posted it under the pic, is it not showing?

https://www.leftlanesports.com/Prod...00&p=TMX01499&avad=55963_dea11fbd&a=AvantLink


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

JRDrew0309 said:


> Link?


Skip it. It is just a gambit to get your personal info.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Sounds like all the shots are firing from those who would still buy the seawolf rather than the submariner, even after more than 40 years.
The point is, if you actually listen to the guy. For the equivalent of $180 back in the 60s, what'd be the modern day submariner? 
What watch you are buying right now would become the next submariner 40 years from now? I simply pointed out most likely it wouldn't be a Zodiac Seawolf. 
Am I knocking on the brand? I think not. 
You can buy/sell all the watch you want, its up to you to be either be a raging shopaholic or a shrewd watch collector, my comment was simply a reminder to those not wants to be the former.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Skip it. It is just a gambit to get your personal info.


Is something wrong with the link?


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

MattFeeder said:


> Is something wrong with the link?


Nope, I am able to access it fine


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

couple of Seiko Presage coming down in price on ebay:
(not sure if the memorial coupon code would work on these)
SPB043







SARW019


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MattFeeder said:


> Is something wrong with the link?


No, your link works fine, I get spooked when web sites have a popup demanding an email address before they will display the price of the item, followed by another popup demanding name, etc. Terrible way to run a website IMHO.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> No, your link works fine, I get spooked when web sites have a popup demanding an email address before they will display the price of the item, followed by another popup demanding name, etc. Terrible way to run a website IMHO.


Copy that. Aside from the poor website design, they have great CS. This is my 3rd purchase from them since January.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MattFeeder said:


> Copy that. Aside from the poor website design, they have great CS. This is my 3rd purchase from them since January.


Good to hear of your experience. I thought about it and went back and succumbed to the site and placed an order. 
This Bargain thread is very useful for braver folks to lead the charge and show the way to avoid pitfalls and bogus sites. 
It is unfortunate that leftlanesports acts like so many bogus sites, scaring off customers with aggressive popups. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Good to hear of your experience. I thought about it and went back and succumbed to the site and placed an order.
> This Bargain thread is very useful for braver folks to lead the charge and show the way to avoid pitfalls and bogus sites.
> It is unfortunate that leftlanesports acts like so many bogus sites, scaring off customers with aggressive popups.
> Thanks for your help.


I ordered the bertucci field dx3 from the last deal post ... the transaction was smooth the watch arrived as described and on time .. there were a few coupons for a website called blueapron included in the box .... the nato its on is probably worth what i paid for the watch .. overall very satisfied with the whole buying process from them ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Naviforce 9044*_ - *On Sale* - *$9.35* (Over $15 on Ali Express)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Hamilton H76455933 Khaki Aviation*_ Automatic with Black Canvas Strap -* $449.99* *Only 1 left

*









_*Hamilton H76455733 Khaki Aviation*_ Stainless Steel Watch with Black Leather Band * $447.25*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Hamilton Broadway H43311135 *_Day Date Anthracite Dial Mens Watch *$369.99*


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> I know these are getting hard to find:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Model code for this one?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Jay McQueen said:


> Model code for this one?


T49904


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> T49904


Thanks


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

uyebsk said:


> No relation to the brand but this one has interesting spec. for the price, if you are up to taking the risk on kickstarter:


Nice, but I like the minimalist look of the ventus - no writing on the dial, and the lumed bezel.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> I know these are getting hard to find:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was sort of interesting until I got to the $7 S&H.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Didn't they used to be the same size? That gilt model needs to put down the burgers and fries.


More cushion for the .....


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Didn't they used to be the same size? That gilt model needs to put down the burgers and fries.





cairoanan said:


> More cushion for the .....


I showed the pic to my Wife and she said, "The one on the right looks healthy."

I laughed and said (she knows a little about watches), "Does this NATO make my case back look big?"

She replied, "That's just horrible," but said it fighting back a laugh.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> This was sort of interesting until I got to the $7 S&H.


Even at $40, you'd have a hard time finding it any cheaper (or finding it at all). According to Camel, this beats
it's lowest historical price of $49.25 in Jan. 2015. It's been selling for over $100 the last several
months. Probably just interesting for Timex fans.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

tl;dr: Amazon Lightning Deals is a poor use of my time 

I do this pointless thing where I check Amazon Lightning Deals specifically for watches. It's always a bunch of off brand junk with the occasional quirky VSA and that's it. It manages to be even worse on weekends, which I don't even know how that's possible as bad as it is to begin with. 

I love this thread and have no regrets. I just need to replace that Lightning Deals habit with something more worthwhile.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

The Maranez 20% off sale is live now. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Sillygoose said:


> The Maranez 20% off sale is live now.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I just tried to post the same thing, but it didn't go though... oh well.

Yup, it's live. I just ordered the brass Layan with Moss Agate dial that I've been jonesing after for the last few weeks.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Caberguy said:


> I just tried to post the same thing, but it didn't go though... oh well.
> 
> Yup, it's live. I just ordered the brass Layan with Moss Agate dial that I've been jonesing after for the last few weeks.


Congrats on the purchase! I really want to pull the trigger, but the watch is way too big for me. =(

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Sillygoose said:


> Congrats on the purchase! I really want to pull the trigger, but the watch is way too big for me. =(


With 8 1/2" wrists I think I'll be ok... Had actually been thinking about the Karon, but I think I like the polished case better, and even on my wrists 58mm L2L of the Karon seems a bit much


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

This is way more expensive than stuff I usually buy, but it does come in under the <$1000 ceiling. Ball Watch has a preorder for a new model, the Fireman Night Breaker with a bunch of customizable options. Preorder prices range from $749 to $799 and you can choose strap/bracelet, dial color, index design and the color of the tritium tubes.

Nightbreaker


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> View attachment 11970954
> This is way more expensive than stuff I usually buy, but it does come in under the <$1000 ceiling. Ball Watch has a preorder for a new model, the Fireman Night Breaker with a bunch of customizable options. Preorder prices range from $749 to $799 and you can choose strap/bracelet, dial color, index design and the color of the tritium tubes.
> 
> Nightbreaker


Great stuff. Does their tritium tubes generally have a shorter life than superluminova?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

teioh3 said:


> Great stuff. Does their tritium tubes generally have a shorter life than superluminova?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Ball says 25 years.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

teioh3 said:


> Great stuff. Does their tritium tubes generally have a shorter life than superluminova?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Thank you, I am seriously thinking about it.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

That Ball preorder has my interest as well. Any way to know if the bracelet clasp is butterfly or fold over? Would be nice if they listed the lug to lug.

Looks like "gas tubes" may be what I have been missing in my life: 
"the gas tubes are the perfect way to mark a momentous occasion or illuminate the path forward."

​


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

mplsabdullah said:


> That Ball preorder has my interest as well. Any way to know if the bracelet clasp is butterfly or fold over? Would be nice if they listed the lug to lug.
> 
> Looks like "gas tubes" may be what I have been missing in my life:
> "the gas tubes are the perfect way to mark a momentous occasion or illuminate the path forward."
> ...


I have a Skylab II. Its amazing. the bracelet is probably this: https://www.ballwatch.com/global/en/technology/patented-folding-buckle---64.html


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

teioh3 said:


> Elkins45 said:
> 
> 
> > [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11970954&d=1496082841"]https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?
> ...


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Blue, Arabic, bracelet, yellow tubes---I hear those words over and over in my head.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Canyon55 said:


> teioh3 said:
> 
> 
> > Could you please post the link?
> ...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Accidental post, sorry.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

cuevobat said:


> I have a Skylab II. Its amazing. the bracelet is probably this: https://www.ballwatch.com/global/en/technology/patented-folding-buckle---64.html


Thanks fir the info. Butterfly clasps generally do no work well for me. Does their style allow for micro adjustment?


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

I have searched HIGH and low.
can anyone tell me.....
BALL Nightbreaker, does it have an exhibition caseback or is it solid?
The engraving looks like it would be done on the edges like the other models they carry, so in my head it is a toss up but may tip the scales if they offer that.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

isitauthentic said:


> I have searched HIGH and low.
> can anyone tell me.....
> BALL Nightbreaker, does it have an exhibition caseback or is it solid?
> The engraving looks like it would be done on the edges like the other models they carry, so in my head it is a toss up but may tip the scales if they offer that.


They have the best customer service for a watch company. They even fixed my 7750 based watch for free out of warranty! Try contacting them:

Welcome to BALL Watch - Customer Enquiry

I am sure they will get back to you.

That is another point for buying Ball, the customer service is second to none.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

isitauthentic said:


> I have searched HIGH and low.
> can anyone tell me.....
> BALL Nightbreaker, does it have an exhibition caseback or is it solid?
> The engraving looks like it would be done on the edges like the other models they carry, so in my head it is a toss up but may tip the scales if they offer that.


I would do as Cuevo mentioned and contact them directly to be safe. That said, none of the other Ball Fireman models that I know of have ever come with display case backs.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Guys on the Ball Forum should be able to answer your question

Ball Forum - Officially Sponsored by Topper Fine Jewelers



isitauthentic said:


> I have searched HIGH and low.
> can anyone tell me.....
> BALL Nightbreaker, does it have an exhibition caseback or is it solid?
> The engraving looks like it would be done on the edges like the other models they carry, so in my head it is a toss up but may tip the scales if they offer that.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

It's like a unicorn has appeared before me. A deal to be had on a Halios watch. This is for the black sunburst dial Halios Laguna, now sold out from the manufacturer.

Huckberry has it listed for $675 with free shipping (and returns); it cost $700 from Halios with shipping to the U.S.

With 10% coupon (SURVEY17), *total price is $607.50*. It appears they may only have one in stock (or are limiting each buyer to one).

https://huckberry.com/store/halios/category/p/50509-laguna


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Good to know that they provide provide good customer service. You won't get it from any of their dealers because there will be non left soon. any from 750 based watch for free out of warranty! Try contacting them:

Welcome to BALL Watch - Customer Enquiry

I am sure they will get back to you.

That is another point for buying Ball, the customer service is second to none.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jgsatl (May 1, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> Nice deal but note the case size is *48mm X 17mm*. I like some of their designs but Aragon (formerly Android) is obviously targeting market that prefers large bulky watches. I really like their new EVO pre-release and have gone all the way thru checkout twice but just can't pull the trigger due to the 17mm case height (long deep sigh).


17mm is really tall.. my main 'issue' with the watch is how heavy it is. but i have to say.. it's fit and finish is pretty darn good for the price. surprisingly so.


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

sent the inquiry to ball, hopefully I get a response tuesday from them.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

I would be very surprised if the Ball Nightbreaker has a display back. Every Ball I have seen has a caseback decorated with a railroad theme.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Elkins45 said:


> I would be very surprised if the Ball Nightbreaker has a display back. Every Ball I have seen has a caseback decorated with a railroad theme.











Or spaceships!


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

isitauthentic said:


> sent the inquiry to ball, hopefully I get a response tuesday from them.


They're also active on Facebook. 
I asked them a bunch of questions on Facebook about their previous preorder (a cosc certified GMT for less than $1700) and they got back to me within a day. 
(If I had the cash, I would have pulled the trigger on the GMT. It's quite a watch!)

This one looks nice but again with the white date wheel and cyclops, which sort of ruins the design for me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Received a reply about the clasp, it's a folding clasp. And case back:


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

boze said:


> tl;dr: Amazon Lightning Deals is a poor use of my time
> 
> I do this pointless thing where I check Amazon Lightning Deals specifically for watches. It's always a bunch of off brand junk with the occasional quirky VSA and that's it. It manages to be even worse on weekends, which I don't even know how that's possible as bad as it is to begin with.
> 
> I love this thread and have no regrets. I just need to replace that Lightning Deals habit with something more worthwhile.


Here's an alternative approach you may like: set up some bookmarks to specific pages/categories on Amazon Warehouse. For example, I have set up a few bookmarks to specific brands' automatics, and the Amazon page for watches with some categories set (men's automatics/mechanicals under X price and within XX size).


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

Perdendosi said:


> They're also active on Facebook.
> I asked them a bunch of questions on Facebook about their previous preorder (a cosc certified GMT for less than $1700) and they got back to me within a day.
> (If I had the cash, I would have pulled the trigger on the GMT. It's quite a watch!)
> 
> ...


If it had been named just "Breaker" and had an option to remove the cyclops, I would have been in. The free case-back engraving is a nice touch.

Here is not a terrible deal on a Bulova Accu-Swiss Gemini hand-cranker, 42mm, black dial, sapphire. Unlike most other Accu-Swiss, this caseback does not use proprietary screws and will be much easier to regulate/service. A couple dollars higher than its Nov, 2016 low, as per camel 3x. Allegedly one left.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Gemin...rd_wg=8110F&psc=1&refRID=8NJMRSZDXHJCABTFGCEE


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Naviforce 9044*_ - *On Sale* - *$9.35* (Over $15 on Ali Express)


This is a surprisingly nice watch for the price. the strap is crap IMO - but I have one that I put on a NATO I took off another watch I bought - and this gets more wrist time than you would expect for an ultra affordable


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

maverick13z said:


> This is a surprisingly nice watch for the price. the strap is crap IMO - but I have one that I put on a NATO I took off another watch I bought - and this gets more wrist time than you would expect for an ultra affordable


Very similar to this Citizen:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KCF7JL6


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

dumpweed said:


> Very similar to this Citizen:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KCF7JL6


It's practically the same watch! You don't think Citizen copied them do you?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I know this has been posted previously, but these are a great deal if you don't mind the Champagne dial!

_*Bulova 96B239 Accutron II Surveyor*_ Men's Chronograph Watch *$99.00*


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> I know this has been posted previously, but these are a great deal if you don't mind the Champagne dial!
> 
> _*Bulova 96B239 Accutron II Surveyor*_ Men's Chronograph Watch *$99.00*


Does it really only have split seconds three quarters around the dial? Surely not. But it's not the angle of the photo ...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Keefy said:


> Does it really only have split seconds three quarters around the dial? Surely not. But it's not the angle of the photo ...


LOL - that's the domed crystal. Have a look starting at 37 seconds, you can see where the middle of the markers are missing due to the light shifting. So yes, it is (in part) the angle of the photo.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Keefy said:


> Does it really only have split seconds three quarters around the dial? Surely not. But it's not the angle of the photo ...


Looks like refraction by the shoulder of the glass


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> I would be very surprised if the Ball Nightbreaker has a display back. Every Ball I have seen has a caseback decorated with a railroad theme.


Yeap, pretty much. This one seems to have the standard Fireman caseback based on Ball's response. The only Ball I know of that does have display caseback is the Ball for BMW series, and if they decorate movements as nicely as the one in my BMW Chrono all the time they really should do more display backs.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I was wearing my 45mm Evo a few days ago and actually forgot I was wearing it. I was at my computer at the time but I did have a moment of shock that I was not locked and time loaded until I moved my hand. Then I remembered, I felt the cumbersome, svelt feeling of a motherload on my wrist. I mini Ben if you will.

But seriously it is an incredible finish and deal for under $130 (I had to pay $30 bucks duty).



jgsatl said:


> 17mm is really tall.. my main 'issue' with the watch is how heavy it is. but i have to say.. it's fit and finish is pretty darn good for the price. surprisingly so.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I have been looking at this watch lately. It can be had at a local pawn shop for $95 bucks. looks too big for me thou.



dumpweed said:


> Very similar to this Citizen:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KCF7JL6


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> It's practically the same watch! You don't think Citizen copied them do you?


Probably from IWC?
https://www.iwc.com/en/collection/pilots/IW324702/


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> Ball Watch has a preorder for a new model, the Fireman Night Breaker with a bunch of customizable options. Preorder prices range from $749 to $799 and you can choose strap/bracelet, dial color, index design and the color of the tritium tubes.
> 
> Nightbreaker


*Sorry, This Model Is Currently Not Available In Your Region*

Well screw you Ball Watch, you just lost a customer!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

kissmywhat said:


> *Sorry, This Model Is Currently Not Available In Your Region*
> 
> Well screw you Ball Watch, you just lost a customer!


It's a new release still in pre-order status. Give it some time, they probably want to see how it sells first.


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> It's a new release still in pre-order status. Give it some time, they probably want to see how it sells first.


Can't see it selling very well if they won't let people buy it.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

8% ebay bucks through June 2.


----------



## dinek (Oct 3, 2016)

*lpina Alpiner Blue Dial Leather Strap Men's Watch AL525N4E6*

Hello,

Looks like a nice deal?

Alpina Alpiner Blue Dial Leather Strap Men's Watch AL525N4E6 | eBay

Dino


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> This is way more expensive than stuff I usually buy, but it does come in under the <$1000 ceiling. Ball Watch has a preorder for a new model, the Fireman Night Breaker with a bunch of customizable options. Preorder prices range from $749 to $799 and you can choose strap/bracelet, dial color, index design and the color of the tritium tubes.
> 
> Nightbreaker


I should stay away from this thread o|

Having succumbed to this nice pre-order deal (after all, I can survive on Ramen noodles for a few months :-d ) and finding all sorts of insane reason to justify such a purchase, I am now having difficulty with _which _combo to order.

Silver -> Indexes -> Green Tubes ->Bracelet or....
Blue -> Arabic -> Green Tubes -> Bracelet

:-s


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Manoj83 said:


> I should stay away from this thread o|
> 
> Having succumbed to this nice pre-order deal (after all, I can survive on Ramen noodles for a few months :-d ) and finding all sorts of insane reason to justify such a purchase, I am now having difficulty with _which _combo to order.
> 
> ...


Order the Silver with indices and green or yellow tubes and if you hate it you should be able to flip it. Timing is bad for me as I'm ordering a Sinn next week or I would have already placed the order for this Ball. I think you're in at a price on this one where you shouldn't get hurt. One of the negatives of Ball, IMO, is that their resale market doesn't appear to be as strong as others, at least it seems that way to me. I follow a search on Watch Recon and most of their similar Fireman models can usually be bought in the $700 range in VG condition. Most of the recent FS used models have been black-dialed and I prefer white or a lighter silver.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Manoj83 said:


> I should stay away from this thread o|
> 
> Having succumbed to this nice pre-order deal (after all, I can survive on Ramen noodles for a few months :-d ) and finding all sorts of insane reason to justify such a purchase, I am now having difficulty with _which _combo to order.
> 
> ...


What movement is this in that watch? Is it an in-house movement or just a decorated ETA.

RR1103 caliber

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> What movement is this in that watch? Is it an in-house movement or just a decorated ETA.
> 
> RR1103 caliber
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


ETA.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> Order the Silver with indices and green or yellow tubes and if you hate it you should be able to flip it. Timing is bad for me as I'm ordering a Sinn next week or I would have already placed the order for this Ball. I think you're in at a price on this one where you shouldn't get hurt. One of the negatives of Ball, IMO, is that their resale market doesn't appear to be as strong as others, at least it seems that way to me. I follow a search on Watch Recon and most of their similar Fireman models can usually be bought in the $700 range in VG condition. Most of the recent FS used models have been black-dialed and I prefer white or a lighter silver.


Thanks for the suggestion and yep I am leaning towards the silver too since I already have the fantastic Oris Aquis with its sunburst blue dial. So another blue dial doesn't make as much sense (none of it makes sense LOL ).

Yup, agreed, Ball doesn't retain price as well as some of the other brands.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Pretty proud of myself, as the only purchase I made throughout the Memorial Day sales was just this Panatime Limited Edition Submarine strap to go on my SAS Dubh Linn. What a great strap and it's as if it was made just for this watch, with the whole matching submarine motif and all. Even better still, no charge for the PVD buckle swap, free shipping and I ordered it on Thursday and it was in my mailbox on Saturday (coast to coast)! FYI, their sale is still active.


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> What movement is this in that watch? Is it an in-house movement or just a decorated ETA.
> 
> RR1103 caliber
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


This is handy : https://www.watchuseek.com/f239/complete-ball-movement-cross-reference-956828.html


----------



## SeikoLover4444 (Mar 31, 2017)

jgsatl said:


> 17mm is really tall.. my main 'issue' with the watch is how heavy it is. but i have to say.. it's fit and finish is pretty darn good for the price. surprisingly so.


They are really not that big. I have a super small wrist and it is about twice as thick as my thin Seiko. I do not consider that crazy. It is still smaller than half the stuff at the mall. It is heavy, but it kind of feels good. The bracelet is really "flowy" so it never feels stuck or a burden. It is really cool. I handed it to my friend who is huge, has a huge truck, a huge tv, and he says, " woah this is huge.' And I just kind of looked at him... so IDK everyone has their own opinion, but it is kind of what you would expect, a heavy steel watch. I do not think it is gigantic or anything though. I wore it with a suit to a funeral this weekend and not one person mentioned it. It is straight brushed steel so unless you are looking at it head on, no one can tell it is not just a run of the mill steel watch. That is kind of the best part, you can go for the "flash" without really bothering anyone.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: lpina Alpiner Blue Dial Leather Strap Men's Watch AL525N4E6*



dinek said:


> Hello,
> 
> Looks like a nice deal?
> 
> ...


Very solid price. "normal" is around $500-525 and they seldom go below $450.


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Right now, gray market mainstay Dexclusive has the Seiko Blurtle and Gilt Turtle for $239 USD shipped with Amazon Prime and no sales tax.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01ANVTWW2/
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AMI4GWC/
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. Got the gilt one for myself for Father's Day!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Pretty proud of myself, as the only purchase I made throughout the Memorial Day sales was just this Panatime Limited Edition Submarine strap to go on my SAS Dubh Linn. What a great strap and it's as if it was made just for this watch, with the whole matching submarine motif and all. Even better still, no charge for the PVD buckle swap, free shipping and I ordered it on Thursday and it was in my mailbox on Saturday (coast to coast)! FYI, their sale is still active.


That is a fine looking caseback, bezel, crown, and buckle.

You wouldn't happen to have a pic of the dial would you? :-d


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ticonderoga said:


> That is a fine looking caseback, bezel, crown, and buckle.
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have a pic of the dial would you? :-d


Thanks, but I wasn't so much trying to show off the watch, as I was the strap. If you visit Customers Photo Gallery | SAS Watch Company Ltd, you'll find far better pix than my meager phone and abilities can offer!


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

*Seiko SPC153 $79.99
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-SPC15...Dial-Stainless-Steel-Sport-Watch/291900045542


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

While not necessarily "affordable" by most people's standards, this appears to be a bargain nonetheless (from the quick Scroogle search I did, it's about $1K to $1.5K less than anyone else). Breitling Superocean 44, "brand new" at VIPOutlet for $2015.00 (with Free Shipping and Free Returns; but note, only a 90 day warranty): https://vipoutlet.com/product/breitling-superocean-44-a1739102-ba79-134a-mens-watch/


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> While not necessarily "affordable" by most people's standards, this appears to be a bargain nonetheless (from the quick Scroogle search I did, it's about $1K to $1.5K less than anyone else). Breitling Superocean 44, "brand new" at VIPOutlet for $2015.00 (with Free Shipping and Free Returns; but note, only a 90 day warranty): https://vipoutlet.com/product/breitling-superocean-44-a1739102-ba79-134a-mens-watch/


Is it a refurb?

"A 90-day Warranty is included for free with every product on VIPOUTLET. Yup, we are confident in our refurbishment."


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

cfcfan81 said:


> Is it a refurb?
> 
> "A 90-day Warranty is included for free with every product on VIPOUTLET. Yup, we are confident in our refurbishment."


I have no first hand experience with this seller, but several others on WUS have reported that they received absolutely perfect brand new watches from them when listed as such, even though the disclaimer about their refurbishing process appears on every listing. If you're interested I'd suggest a quick contact to the seller to confirm new condition before proceeding.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

cfcfan81 said:


> Is it a refurb?
> 
> "A 90-day Warranty is included for free with every product on VIPOUTLET. Yup, we are confident in our refurbishment."


Regardless of what it says on their website, all I can tell you is that the Oris I purchased from them a few months back (also listed as "brand new"), was just that....BRAND NEW. As in completely untouched by human hands (prior to mine, that is). All plastic and security tabs were fully intact.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

This looks interesting. Junghans Max Bill hand-wind for $529. Befrugal is offering 7% cash back from Dexclusive too.

http://www.dexclusive.com/junghans-027-5703-00-max-bill-mens-hand-winding-watch.html


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Looks nice, but this is a blatant rip-off of the Lum-Tec Combat series of watches. Even the numerals on the dial are really similar.
> 
> Way cheaper than the L-T however, might interest a few guys.
> 
> ...


I committed to it, given the fact that he was offering an alternative clean dial.

But, don't think it will be be successfully funded.

So, should I get the Maranez Bangla 44 as a backup?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

mefuzzy said:


> I committed to it, given the fact that he was offering an alternative clean dial.
> 
> But, don't think it will be be successfully funded.
> 
> ...


Yes,

The Maranez is brass instead of bronze, but I had one and it was a nice watch. They are currently discounted 20% off as we speak now.

At least with the Maranez, you know what you will be getting; solid build quality, great lume and excellent customer service.

Cheers,

Seb

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## jgsatl (May 1, 2013)

SeikoLover4444 said:


> They are really not that big. I have a super small wrist and it is about twice as thick as my thin Seiko. I do not consider that crazy. It is still smaller than half the stuff at the mall. It is heavy, but it kind of feels good. The bracelet is really "flowy" so it never feels stuck or a burden. It is really cool. I handed it to my friend who is huge, has a huge truck, a huge tv, and he says, " woah this is huge.' And I just kind of looked at him... so IDK everyone has their own opinion, but it is kind of what you would expect, a heavy steel watch. I do not think it is gigantic or anything though. I wore it with a suit to a funeral this weekend and not one person mentioned it. It is straight brushed steel so unless you are looking at it head on, no one can tell it is not just a run of the mill steel watch. That is kind of the best part, you can go for the "flash" without really bothering anyone.


i don't know. since i've been wearing it, my left arm has doubled in size and the left side alignment has gone out on my car...


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Anyone know why when I opened this in wapawak it directed me to page 1 where posts from 7 hours ago are? Their time is correctly displayed. Odd. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

jgsatl said:


> i don't know. since i've been wearing it, my left arm has doubled in size and the left side alignment has gone out on my car...
> 
> View attachment 11983242


You won't lose it down the drain, either.


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

Anyone brought refurblished bulova from watchhalfprice ? How was the condition of the watches received?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

teioh3 said:


> Anyone brought refurblished bulova from watchhalfprice ? How was the condition of the watches received?


Yes, it looked brand new but some of the plastic was removed.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

"Manufacturer's refurbished" Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Depth Meter Chronograph, model BJ2128-05E, for $249.99. It's also labeled as "New with Tags," so figure that out.

The 8% cash back going right now would get you back $20 in eBay Bucks.

I own one of these, and they're pretty cool. The hand showing remaining power switches to a depth gauge once the water sensor is submerged.

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's BJ2128-05E Promaster Depth Meter Chronograph 48mm Watch | eBay


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Lake house leather straps finally came in.

I think they look fine..? The










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Yes, it looked brand new but some of the plastic was removed.


great I am buying an accrutron alpha to try out.... I dont think I have ever seen the stainless steel version that low in price....


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

teioh3 said:


> great I am buying an accrutron alpha to try out.... I dont think I have ever seen the stainless steel version that low in price....


Pls post pics on the Accutron forum when you receive it.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

teioh3 said:


> Anyone brought refurblished bulova from watchhalfprice ? How was the condition of the watches received?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I bought one from them recently and there was a small scratch on the bezel. I had no problem returning it for a refund.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Quick follow up on this Seiko SNDC87P, which arrived yesterday for $89.99. (I think I got the last one at that price; elsewhere they are $100 now, as is the black-dial SNDC89.)

There was much confusion online about specs. I have now measured the thing and can confirm the following:
40mm case diameter
43mm including crown (non-screwing)
48mm lug-lug
20mm lug width
10mm thick
100m water resist

Just a great size, really, on my 7-inch wrist. It came on a black croc-looking leather strap that tapers to 18mm, which I replaced for a day with one of my new Lake House Leather straps, until a nice little nylon job arrived this evening. I think it would look swell on a black/red "Ducati" strap too.

The lume is nearly not there, with just tiny pips below the Arabic hour marks (printed in a clean, vaguely "Porsche" typeface that I like) plus on the hour, minute and ass end of the red timing hand. I don't need crazy lume on this watch.

The silver dial isn't the greatest sunburst effect, but it plays well enough with light (particularly the subdials) to be interesting. The running seconds hand at 9 hits every tiny mark and the 7t92 movement will time an event for 12 hours. I rarely have anything to time for 12 seconds, but I can appreciate that kind of dedication.

This is a neat watch and I like it a lot. It easily replaces my Timex Waterbury, which looks cool but is imprecise all over and now seems enormous by comparison.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

teioh3 said:


> great I am buying an accrutron alpha to try out.... I dont think I have ever seen the stainless steel version that low in price....


Ooh, I've been hanging out for some decent discounts on these


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

tanksndudes said:


> Quick follow up on this Seiko SNDC87P, which arrived yesterday for $89.99. (I think I got the last one at that price; elsewhere they are $100 now, as is the black-dial SNDC89.)
> 
> There was much confusion online about specs. I have now measured the thing and can confirm the following:
> 40mm case diameter
> ...


That watch seems to be missing the crystal glass! 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Strap from LHL came in. Decent for the price, but I don't really see a difference in colour between the brown and tan.

Now, I'm keen to see how well it wears and looks once it has been properly broken in.









Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Have a blue Lobster coming in today so I can let you know. I go tired of reading about all of the lucky ones on this forum that were getting the Lobsters for $99 on Amazon. Then last week, the Lobster shows up on their ebay site for $159 so I grabbed one.


teioh3 said:


> Anyone brought refurblished bulova from watchhalfprice ? How was the condition of the watches received?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer for $459 USD at Ashford after using promo code XTRA20. 
Hamilton Khaki Aviation H80495845 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

This is normal for LHL straps, although yours appear to very close. I now own five of them and I have to put them side-by-side to figure out the color (except for my black strap). Here are my last two:


















mefuzzy said:


> Strap from LHL came in. Decent for the price, but I don't really see a difference in color between the brown and tan.
> 
> Now, I'm keen to see how well it wears and looks once it has been properly broken in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

mefuzzy said:


> Strap from LHL came in. Decent for the price, but I don't really see a difference in colour between the brown and tan.
> 
> Now, I'm keen to see how well it wears and looks once it has been properly broken in.
> 
> ...


To me, it appears the top one is darker than the bottom one. Not a huge difference in color though.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> To me, it appears the top one is darker than the bottom one. Not a huge difference in color though.


Yea, brown is the lower one... Though not as pronounced..

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

teioh3 said:


> Anyone brought refurblished bulova from watchhalfprice ? How was the condition of the watches received?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I've bought two. The first one was perfect. The second one had a scratched crystal. I notified the seller and they replaced it. Communication was great all the way through. I would buy from them again.


----------



## Tjdt92 (Jan 9, 2017)

Someone sell me a gmt 16710 for a bargain please haha


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Fellow WUSers and WIS:
Doubt if I'll find a bargain on the Bulova Moon watch I lust for.
But hope springs eternal, as tha man sez!

Keep my PC glued to watchrecon but it hasn't happened yet

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Chirv said:


> Anyone know why when I opened this in wapawak it directed me to page 1 where posts from 7 hours ago are? Their time is correctly displayed. Odd.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Go to settings and check Topic & Thread -> Read Behavior. If you have it set to First Unread, which I do, it will open the thread where you left off, not at the end.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Go to settings and check Topic & Thread -> Read Behavior. If you have it set to First Unread, which I do, it will open the thread where you left off, not at the end.


I have that set but the entire page from yesterday was on page 1. Just a glitch I guess.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Orient Mako II on massdrop for $149 if anyone is interested. 
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-mako-ii-automatic-watch


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Sigma time has some Anonimo sailors for cheap on the bay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/192082749700

This one usually runs at about $900-1300 new. They have it for $535.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I'd rather just pay the $20 extra dollars and get it from Marc at Long Island Watch now instead of waiting.



Ojibway Bob said:


> Orient Mako II on massdrop for $149 if anyone is interested.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-mako-ii-automatic-watch


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I agree, I hate waiting on things. I bought 3 watches from Massdrop and waited about a month and a half til I received each 1. 2 out of 3 I was charged with a $35 duty so now I am a bit apprehensive on what I order from Massdrop.



Rocat said:


> I'd rather just pay the $20 extra dollars and get it from Marc at Long Island Watch now instead of waiting.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I agree, I hate waiting on things. I bought 3 watches from Massdrop and waited about a month and a half til I received each 1. 2 out of 3 I was charged with a $35 duty so now I am a bit apprehensive on what I order from Massdrop.


Yeah I live in Canada and I've been burned by massdrop shipping as well. I believe they used DHL, which charges its own arbitrary brokerage rates on top of duty.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Yup. both my Spinnakers were DHL and $35 duty. My Orient Bambino was Can Post and no duty. I don't think you find out who they use until after it has ended and paid for. I have looked at a few of their knives as well but again, unsure because of the unknown.



appleb said:


> Yeah I live in Canada and I've been burned by massdrop shipping as well. I believe they used DHL, which charges its own arbitrary brokerage rates on top of duty.


----------



## SeikoLover4444 (Mar 31, 2017)

jgsatl said:


> i don't know. since i've been wearing it, my left arm has doubled in size and the left side alignment has gone out on my car...
> 
> View attachment 11983242


That is so pretty. I just have the "non-evo" I have been wanting to buy the EVO but cannot afford it. It is so cool with the stadium bezel. I almost bought a baby blue Parma quartz when it was on sale this weekend for $56. One day I would like to own one of those Virtuosos that have the gems in it. They only made 25 of each color is why I think they are so expensive!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

mannal said:


> This is normal for LHL straps, although yours appear to very close. I now own five of them and I have to put them side-by-side to figure out the color (except for my black strap). Here are my last two:
> 
> View attachment 11986370
> 
> View attachment 11986386


All five straps that I ordered look really good, except for the 21mm. 
That one is really a 22mm with the lug ends cut at angle. And it came without a buckle.

Been traveling for most of the last three weeks and haven't had a chance to contact them about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Go to settings and check Topic & Thread -> Read Behavior. If you have it set to First Unread, which I do, it will open the thread where you left off, not at the end.


Hey Robo...I tried looking for "Topics and Threads" in the settings area, but did not see any...Is there a secret? lol


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Finally heard back from Lake House Leathers yesterday. No big deal as I knew they were backed up, but it did take a little over a week and a follow up email. Hopefully will get my issue resolved by today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

GunWale said:


> If it had been named just "Breaker" and had an option to remove the cyclops, I would have been in. The free case-back engraving is a nice touch.


So you'd prefer a Ball Breaker instead?


----------



## eggs_and_b (Jun 18, 2016)

Check out amazon.ca (Amazon Canada) Warehouse deals - there's a couple there for around $300 Cdn, or about $225 USD.

With the current exchange rate Amazon.ca Warehouse might have a few deals for Americans.



arogle1stus said:


> Fellow WUSers and WIS:
> Doubt if I'll find a bargain on the Bulova Moon watch I lust for.
> But hope springs eternal, as tha man sez!
> 
> ...


----------



## oscan (Dec 4, 2012)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation for $269 with code *AFFHKHAKI269
*http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/all+brands/hamilton/khaki+aviation/H76565835.pid*















*


----------



## T-Spoon (May 8, 2015)

w4tchnut said:


> All five straps that I ordered look really good, except for the 21mm.
> That one is really a 22mm with the lug ends cut at angle. And it came without a buckle.
> 
> Been traveling for most of the last three weeks and haven't had a chance to contact them about it.
> ...


The product description on the site clearly stated this:

Note for 21mm watches: We don't stock 21mm buckles so we use a 22mm strap and shave the ends down to fit the lugs.

The missing buckle of course is a whole other thing.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Sears has this Waveceptor on clearance for $80.00, obviously more appealing if you have Sears points to burn.
Sears.com


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

mmmmmmm I wantie!! Tisell sent me my email but for a few bucks more this might be the better deal...decisions...



oscan said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation for $269 with code *AFFHKHAKI269
> *Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76565835 Men's Watch , watches*
> 
> View attachment 11988378
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sofreto said:


> Hey Robo...I tried looking for "Topics and Threads" in the settings area, but did not see any...Is there a secret? lol


----------



## dspphoto (Sep 11, 2015)

Thank you!



oscan said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation for $269 with code *AFFHKHAKI269
> *


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> Sears has this Waveceptor on clearance for $80.00, obviously more appealing if you have Sears points to burn.
> Sears.com


Is that digital kanji?


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Have you ordered yet? ebates dot ca 3% off



dspphoto said:


> Thank you!


----------



## dspphoto (Sep 11, 2015)

I did already. Thanks for looking out, I'll have to get on the program for the next one.

This thread, I'm tellin ya. DANGEROUS!



Ojibway Bob said:


> Have you ordered yet? ebates dot ca 3% off


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

MattFeeder said:


> Sears has this Waveceptor on clearance for $80.00, obviously more appealing if you have Sears points to burn.
> Sears.com


This seems like a nice find, MattFeeder! Sub $100 atomic ana-digi. For those interested, its 43mm x 13mm thick. Amazon has a handful of the rubber strap version with black pushers and red seconds in "used very good condition" for $67.42 here.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Sears has the G Shock AWG-M100-A on clearance for $75. About as cheap as I have seen this watch and maybe the least expensive way to get an ana/digi G with solar and atomic. Wears smaller than your typical G but sub dials are a bit hard to see/read IRL.

Sears.com

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4271-A216-75E67CCBCA2F_zpsnip5i6ew.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I hear ya. I have been good lately but since I joined these forums my collection has gone from about 8 to 30. This is 1 of the watches got essentially got me into this hobby and now it is the cheapest I have seen it. Amazon.ca has it for $750-1 grand ish. I am now confused on what to do, my wait list for sub tisell has come through which is $220 usd and this.... $269 usd + 3% from ebates... My big problem with buying it is Father's day around the corner and my Bday the week after.

SOMEONE FORCE ME TO BUY IT!!!!



dspphoto said:


> I did already. Thanks for looking out, I'll have to get on the program for the next one.
> 
> This thread, I'm tellin ya. DANGEROUS!


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> Sears has this Waveceptor on clearance for $80.00, obviously more appealing if you have Sears points to burn.
> Sears.com


IMO this is the best <$100 watch around

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Sears has the G Shock AWG-M100-A on clearance for $75. About as cheap as I have seen this watch and maybe the least expensive way to get an ana/digi G with solar and atomic. Wears smaller than your typical G but sub dials are a bit hard to see/read IRL.
> 
> Sears.com
> 
> ...


Ugh I really shouldn't be getting another watch but I won't have a water resistant "beater" until I get my kickstarter Boldr Odyssey... This is also one of the first Gs that is visually appealing to me so I might have to jump on it. Totally new to the world of Gs, any suggestions?

Edit: not really a fan of the band's looks, can it be swapped for other gshock bands?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Chirv said:


> Ugh I really shouldn't be getting another watch but I won't have a water resistant "beater" until I get my kickstarter Boldr Odyssey... This is also one of the first Gs that is visually appealing to me so I might have to jump on it. Totally new to the world of Gs, any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


 This one is a good place to start because of the reasonable size and atomic solar function. The iconic models to consider are the Rangeman, or any of the Master of G Series, and any of the squares, GW5610, GW5000, etc. Good info on the G Shock forum, F17. GW6900 is another reasonably sized model with solar atomic.

Several options for lug adaptors, Jays and Kay's on eBay offer them and they provide a nice product and great service. The adaptors allow for a NATO strap. The stock bands are normally pretty good really but I have a few on adaptors and NATO's.

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/jcombs1/media/100MEDIA/IMAG0137_zpso6bdb3k7.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks! Exactly what I was looking for.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I hear ya. I have been good lately but since I joined these forums my collection has gone from about 8 to 30. This is 1 of the watches got essentially got me into this hobby and now it is the cheapest I have seen it. Amazon.ca has it for $750-1 grand ish. I am now confused on what to do, my wait list for sub tisell has come through which is $220 usd and this.... $269 usd + 3% from ebates... My big problem with buying it is Father's day around the corner and my Bday the week after.
> 
> SOMEONE FORCE ME TO BUY IT!!!!


You won't regret the Tisell over the Hammy. The Tisell really punches above it's weight, especially if you're a bracelet guy vs. strap (which I am).


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

That particular Hamilton doesn't do much for me, I would get the 40mm Tisell. Imho


----------



## dspphoto (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm falling for all the things I said I wouldn't do. But hey, these 10 new straps look great!



Ojibway Bob said:


> I hear ya. I have been good lately but since I joined these forums my collection has gone from about 8 to 30. This is 1 of the watches got essentially got me into this hobby and now it is the cheapest I have seen it. Amazon.ca has it for $750-1 grand ish. I am now confused on what to do, my wait list for sub tisell has come through which is $220 usd and this.... $269 usd + 3% from ebates... My big problem with buying it is Father's day around the corner and my Bday the week after.
> 
> SOMEONE FORCE ME TO BUY IT!!!!


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

New Armida released last week. And right now they are having a 15% off sale that ends June 2nd.

http://www.armidawatches.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Kluver said:


> New Armida released last week. And right now they are having a 15% off sale that ends June 2nd.
> 
> http://www.armidawatches.com
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Do you have a direct link, I cannot seem to find it on their site?

Thanks!

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have a direct link, I cannot seem to find it on their site?
> 
> ...


Here you go.

http://www.armidawatches.com/collection.php

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

tanksndudes said:


> Is that digital kanji?


Yes it is.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Kluver said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.armidawatches.com/collection.php
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your help, I did not know it was based on the Armida A4!

I was looking at their lineup of subs homages!!

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Kluver said:


> New Armida released last week. And right now they are having a 15% off sale that ends June 2nd.
> 
> http://www.armidawatches.com
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, what model is that


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Kluver said:


> New Armida released last week. And right now they are having a 15% off sale that ends June 2nd.
> 
> ARMIDA WATCHES
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Somewhere in the world, James Cameron is weeping a little, lol. Seriously, though, it's a good looking piece (just like the original is); it's just that I'm not into such blatant homages.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ItnStln said:


> Nice, what model is that


Armida A4 blue/black Prodive
ARMIDA WATCHES


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

Hey JC...JUST PULLED THE TRIGGER FOR MY 8 yo grandson. Thanks for the post...very much appreciated!



jcombs1 said:


> Sears has the G Shock AWG-M100-A on clearance for $75. About as cheap as I have seen this watch and maybe the least expensive way to get an ana/digi G with solar and atomic. Wears smaller than your typical G but sub dials are a bit hard to see/read IRL.
> 
> Sears.com
> 
> ...


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

taike said:


> Armida A4 blue/black Prodive
> ARMIDA WATCHES


Thanks


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I hear ya. I have been good lately but since I joined these forums my collection has gone from about 8 to 30. This is 1 of the watches got essentially got me into this hobby and now it is the cheapest I have seen it. Amazon.ca has it for $750-1 grand ish. I am now confused on what to do, my wait list for sub tisell has come through which is $220 usd and this.... $269 usd + 3% from ebates... My big problem with buying it is Father's day around the corner and my Bday the week after.
> 
> SOMEONE FORCE ME TO BUY IT!!!!





Slant said:


> You won't regret the Tisell over the Hammy. The Tisell really punches above it's weight, especially if you're a bracelet guy vs. strap (which I am).





solchitlins said:


> That particular Hamilton doesn't do much for me, I would get the 40mm Tisell. Imho





dspphoto said:


> I'm falling for all the things I said I wouldn't do. But hey, these 10 new straps look great!


Thanks all for my momentary break down. Eff the Hammy!!! I ordered the Tisell.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Thanks all for my momentary break down. Eff the Hammy!!! I ordered the Tisell.


Good move. That Hamilton hits that price a handful of times each year just FYI.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Ya I was thing that as well. Hamilton watches got me into liking watches. But the Tisell made me desire em!!! lol



boze said:


> Good move. That Hamilton hits that price a handful of times each year just FYI.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Somewhere in the world, James Cameron is weeping a little, lol. Seriously, though, it's a good looking piece (just like the original is); it's just that I'm not into such blatant homages.


He just possibly may be weeping, lol. I think it does look good for sure, if it wasn't for the size of it id probably pick one up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

Kluver said:


> New Armida released last week. And right now they are having a 15% off sale that ends June 2nd.
> 
> ARMIDA WATCHES
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh come on thats a shameless copy of the rolex DSSD


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

Chirv said:


> Ugh I really shouldn't be getting another watch but I won't have a water resistant "beater" until I get my kickstarter Boldr Odyssey... This is also one of the first Gs that is visually appealing to me so I might have to jump on it. Totally new to the world of Gs, any suggestions?
> 
> Edit: not really a fan of the band's looks, can it be swapped for other gshock bands?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Be careful of this model. Unlike most Gs this one is sized more like a BABY-G


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> Sears has the G Shock AWG-M100-A on clearance for $75. About as cheap as I have seen this watch and maybe the least expensive way to get an ana/digi G with solar and atomic. Wears smaller than your typical G but sub dials are a bit hard to see/read IRL.
> 
> Sears.com
> 
> ...


It has been this price for a couple months. With their SYWR rewards I got it for closer to 60. It sat in shipping for 11 days before it showed any movement. When it arrived the outer box was crushed but the watch was fine. Ultimately I took it back and got the blue version.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

My $67 Moonview came today. Here it is posing with my Moon Watch.








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

teioh3 said:


> Oh come on thats a shameless copy of the rolex DSSD


Im guessing most of us know this....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

justin86 said:


> My $67 Moonview came today. Here it is posing with my Moon Watch.
> View attachment 11992474
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That's a great deal for a Moonview with ebay $15 off. Nice score


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Kluver said:


> Im guessing most of us know this....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

teioh3 said:


> Oh come on thats a shameless copy of the rolex DSSD


It costs 1/10 of the overpriced DSSD.

95% of the watch at ~10% of the cost. Looks like an excellent value.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> It costs 1/10 of the overpriced DSSD.
> 
> 95% of the watch at ~10% of the cost. Looks like an excellent value.


And less expensive to service.


----------



## herooftheday (Apr 20, 2016)

teioh3 said:


> Oh come on thats a shameless copy of the rolex DSSD


I'm a big fan of Armida and I have to agree on the shameless part.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> I didn't.


Now you do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

This is beautiful

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...royal-blue-manual-wind-1lcap-u02a-c11a-unworn










Never heard of Arnold & Sons, they must be a real small watchmaker out of Switzerland.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Kluver said:


> He just possibly may be weeping, lol. I think it does look good for sure, if it wasn't for the size of it id probably pick one up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can someone explain to me why James Cameron may or may not be weeping? Thanks.


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

isitauthentic said:


> This is beautiful
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...royal-blue-manual-wind-1lcap-u02a-c11a-unworn
> 
> ...


From the same great company that owns bulova alpina federique constant etc

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tanksndudes said:


> Can someone explain to me why James Cameron may or may not be weeping? Thanks.


http://www.ablogtowatch.com/rolex-deepsea-d-blue-watch-james-cameron-challenge-3d-movie/


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

isitauthentic said:


> This is beautiful
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...royal-blue-manual-wind-1lcap-u02a-c11a-unworn
> 
> ...


$10,499


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

teioh3 said:


> Oh come on thats a shameless copy of the rolex DSSD


Oh boy, here we go yet again...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Ebay Australia has *15% sitewide between 4-6pm today*. Just over an hour left. Code: *CBIG15*

15% off sitewide when you spend $75 or more. $300 maximum discount. One transaction per person.

http://pages2.ebay.com.au/Buyer_coupons/flash?_trkparms=clkid%3D5055015773313361193

This is pretty rare at 15%. So buy now, ask questions later.

Also, Cashrewards has 1.3% back on Ebay purchases.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Creation Watches on eBay has 5% off a lot of Orient and Seiko watches. That sale along with the 8% ebay bucks cash back right now (if you got the email) and the 1% Befrugal cash back adds up to a pretty good discount if you are in the market for any of the watches they are offering


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

Chr Ward voucher codes:

Valid until the end of June. Use code *65SUN17* for $65 off purchases of $375 or more, or code *125SUN17* for $125 off purchases of $625 or more.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Amazon - Bulova Men's 96B230 Military - $109

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B230-Military-Display-Japanese/dp/B00TQHECP2


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

Caberguy said:


> I just tried to post the same thing, but it didn't go though... oh well.
> 
> Yup, it's live. I just ordered the brass Layan with Moss Agate dial that I've been jonesing after for the last few weeks.


I ordered one as well, Maranez Layan green california dial. My first brass watch. 
Purchased in the wee hours of 31 May and got it the very next day (from Hong Kong to Singapore). This must be some kind of a record!


----------



## ShoreFire77 (Apr 27, 2015)

Sofreto said:


> Chr Ward voucher codes:
> 
> Valid until the end of June. Use code *65SUN17* for $65 off purchases of $375 or more, or code *125SUN17* for $125 off purchases of $625 or more.


UK codes if anyone needs them: Use code *50**SUN17 **for £50 off purchases of £300 or more, or code** 100SUN17 for £100 off purchases of £500 or more.*


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

taike said:


> Rolex Deepsea Sea-Dweller D-Blue Dial, James Cameron Deepsea Challenge 3D Movie | aBlogtoWatch


I see. Thanks.


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

ak_angel said:


> I ordered one as well, Maranez Layan green california dial. My first brass watch.
> Purchased in the wee hours of 31 May and got it the very next day (from Hong Kong to Singapore). This must be some kind of a record!
> 
> View attachment 11996154


Mine was supposed to be here by 10:30 this morning, but hasn't shown up yet. Tracking says it was still in Tennessee this morning.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm sorry if someone already asked the same question, but do you guys know anything about the new eBay seller glycine-direct? It says they are an authorized Glycine dealer.

Glycine Men's 3944.11-66.LB99U Airman No. 1 Purist Automatic 36mm Silver Dial | eBay


----------



## oscan (Dec 4, 2012)

They have no feedback and have been a member since May. Here is a previous thread on the seller but no real information.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/glycine-direct-ebay-4362442.html

The risk would be minimal considering the protection ebay and paypal provide a buyer and that is not considering the protection your credit card provides.

Good luck 



hiro1963 said:


> I'm sorry if someone already asked the same question, but do you guys know anything about the new eBay seller glycine-direct? It says they are an authorized Glycine dealer.
> 
> Glycine Men's 3944.11-66.LB99U Airman No. 1 Purist Automatic 36mm Silver Dial | eBay


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

hiro1963 said:


> I'm sorry if someone already asked the same question, but do you guys know anything about the new eBay seller glycine-direct? It says they are an authorized Glycine dealer.
> 
> Glycine Men's 3944.11-66.LB99U Airman No. 1 Purist Automatic 36mm Silver Dial | eBay


This seller has 0 feedback and a 0% positive feedback. I smell a scam.


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes, not worth the risk. Gooroo can likely get close to those prices anyways with make an offer.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Looks like the same prices as Gooroo so maybe that set up a new store? Their prices and selctions appear to be the same, except GD doesn't have a Make Offer on the few I checked out. Even the available quantities match.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Also, _*both *_the gooroo and glycine-direct have this message in their listings:

"This seller is currently away until Jun 02, 2017. If you make a purchase, there may be a delay in processing your order."

I don't think this is a coincidence...

Speaking of different ebay accounts of the same company, I am pretty sure that ebay seller accounts "hot-brands" and "ohclock" belong to the same company (based in the UK).


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys regarding my question about glycine-direct.



nordwulf said:


> Looks like the same prices as Gooroo so maybe that set up a new store? Their prices and selctions appear to be the same, except GD doesn't have a Make Offer on the few I checked out. Even the available quantities match.





thedius said:


> Also, _*both *_the gooroo and glycine-direct have this message in their listings:
> 
> "This seller is currently away until Jun 02, 2017. If you make a purchase, there may be a delay in processing your order."
> 
> ...


That's what I'm thinking as well. I'm going to ask gooroo about that when they are back tomorrow.


----------



## Pot6 (Aug 23, 2016)

Fortis Marinemaster yellow on sale at Jomashop ($699)
http://www.jomashop.com/fortis-watch-670-24-14-l01.html


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Pot6 said:


> Fortis Marinemaster yellow on sale at Jomashop ($699)
> http://www.jomashop.com/fortis-watch-670-24-14-l01.html
> View attachment 12000218


Ships in 3-5 weeks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

Kluver said:


> New Armida released last week. And right now they are having a 15% off sale that ends June 2nd.
> 
> ARMIDA WATCHES
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't need another diver. I don't need another diver. I don't need you to tell me otherwise (or do I?).


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

tonypisa said:


> I don't need another diver. I don't need another diver. I don't need you to tell me otherwise (or do I?).


You definitely need another diver!! :-d


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

This coming from a guy who never really understood the love of divers.

Why DON'T you need another diver? or maybe WHEN do you NOT need another diver?



tonypisa said:


> I don't need another diver. I don't need another diver. I don't need you to tell me otherwise (or do I?).


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Fedex still says that my Maranez Layan is scheduled for delivery by 10:30 this morning... it also says it didn't leave Memphis until almost 4:00 this afternoon. ARGGGG... tomorrow, I guess.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Thanks all for my momentary break down. Eff the Hammy!!! I ordered the Tisell.


Glad you've made your decision. Hope you like the Tisell.

For whatever it is worth, I bought that Hamilton in both black and champagne dials two black Fridays ago. Prices were slightly higher then. I was torn which to keep. I kept champagne on bracelet. I've come to really love that watch. The black was great, too. If memory serves, the numerals and hour markers were lumed on the black one. Very cool.

Maybe you'll see it for an even better deal some day.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

tonypisa said:


> I don't need another diver. I don't need another diver. I don't need you to tell me otherwise (or do I?).


The only time you don't need another diver is when the watch in question is dog ugly (and over-priced). Fortunately, there are very few divers that meet that criteria.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

Don't know if this has been posted before, and to my ever lasting shame I have not been keeping up with this thread too well lately....

That said, found some very nicely priced Zodiac Sea Wolf's this morning from a seller on Ebay.

Zodiac ZO9203 "SUPER SEA WOLF 53 COMPRESSION" Automatic Sapphire Crystal Watch | eBay









Seller has 100% positive feedback for the last 12 months, seems pretty legit to me, and the prices are good.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

achernob said:


> Ships in 3-5 weeks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And it's Jomashop. So double it.

At least that's my experience.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

brandon\ said:


> And it's Jomashop. So double it.
> 
> At least that's my experience.


My experience is similar, if it's not in stock for immediate shipment at Jomashop it's a roll of the dice as to when it will be available to ship. If you're not patient I'd suggest you pass.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Karkarov said:


> Don't know if this has been posted before, and to my ever lasting shame I have not been keeping up with this thread too well lately....
> 
> That said, found some very nicely priced Zodiac Sea Wolf's this morning from a seller on Ebay.
> 
> ...


So close to kontiki, but not.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

tonypisa said:


> I don't need another diver. I don't need another diver. I don't need you to tell me otherwise (or do I?).


You don't need another person to tell you that you need another diver do you?

I think you do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

juderiverman said:


> So close to kontiki, but not.


I think you mean Kontiki so close to Sea Wolf, but not. The Zodiac Sea Wolf was a very early dive watch, and is considered one of the most iconic divers out there. The first one came out in 1953. Unfortunately a lot of it's fame also came from the fact that the Zodiac Killer is believed to have owned one.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

juderiverman said:


> So close to kontiki, but not.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Pretty certain it's the other way around...

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/a-week-on-the-wrist-zodiac-sea-wolf


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Pot6 said:


> Fortis Marinemaster yellow on sale at Jomashop ($699)
> http://www.jomashop.com/fortis-watch-670-24-14-l01.html
> View attachment 12000218


Just for reference, all of the Fortises on Jomashop have been 60-65% off for some time.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

taike said:


> Rolex Deepsea Sea-Dweller D-Blue Dial, James Cameron Deepsea Challenge 3D Movie | aBlogtoWatch


I doubt James Cameron even noticed, much less wept.



Kluver said:


> Now you do.
> 
> Even with this new knowledge I remain unmoved. Nobody in the history of the planet ever had to decide which one of the two they were going to buy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> I doubt James Cameron even noticed, much less wept.


Oh, I'm pretty sure the OP meant it as a figure of speech. Your English teacher isn't actually rolling over in her grave.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

audio.bill said:


> My experience is similar, if it's not in stock for immediate shipment at Jomashop it's a roll of the dice as to when it will be available to ship. If you're not patient I'd suggest you pass.


Patience is a virtue I do not posses. I'm sure I'm not alone as this thread is a beacon for the impulsive nature of most of its denizens.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Glycine Men's 3938.18 LB8B Airman Double Twelve Automatic 40mm Blue Watch | eBay







Glycine Men's 3938.111.LB7BH Airman Double Twelve Automatic 40mm Watch | eBay


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Glycine Men's 3938.18 LB8B Airman Double Twelve Automatic 40mm Blue Watch | eBay
> View attachment 12003370
> 
> Glycine Men's 3938.111.LB7BH Airman Double Twelve Automatic 40mm Watch | eBay
> View attachment 12003378


Gooroo counter on the blue was $429


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

I think this might be quite the bargain? From amazon.com
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00J3527MW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I thought so anyway. Even with the extra $40 to get it to Ireland, it's still cheaper than anywhere else that I've been able to find.


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

The Fedex truck just pulled up and stopped right in front of my house... and then just drove away. First they say my Maranez will be delivered by 10:30 yesterday morning, now it says by 10:30 this morning... and then they just pull up and drive off again. Clearly they're just messing with me.

Edit:
Ok, it's here, and it's freakin sweet. Layan Brass with Moss Agate dial.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

jcombs1 said:


> Pretty certain it's the other way around...
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/a-week-on-the-wrist-zodiac-sea-wolf


The Sea Wolf came out first. That's not to be argued. Its original design was this...








As the following ad shows, that design remained in place even in 1958...








When the KonTiki debuted with the Birks dial...








The Sea Wolf didn't adopt the KonTiki style until 1961.








The Sea Wolf is older. But the KonTiki's dial with the triangles is the originator of the style the Sea Wolf (and many other divers) eventually embraced.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Caberguy said:


> The Fedex truck just pulled up and stopped right in front of my house... and then just drove away. First they say my Maranez will be delivered by 10:30 yesterday morning, now it says by 10:30 this morning... and then they just pull up and drive off again. Clearly they're just messing with me.
> 
> Edit:
> Ok, it's here, and it's freakin sweet. Layan Brass with Moss Agate dial.
> ...


Killer dial! If not for the California dial and size, I'd be on that one

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

karlito said:


> Killer dial! If not for the California dial and size, I'd be on that one
> 
> sent from your mamma's house


When I started looking at these I was a bit turned off by the Cali dial, the distaste faded after a while. But seeing this in person, the Cali dial barely registers as an annoyance in comparison to all the positives. The size is just about right for me.

I look at the dial and I kind of feel like I'm looking at a satellite image of some lost continent.


----------



## lolboy (May 26, 2017)

Nice thread gentlemen - I spotted through watchrecon a nice vintage blue dialed King Quartz over at watchiwant that you don't come across often. (I bought the other watch btw)..


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Filson/Shinola has them both beat! Filson has been sporting this style since 1897! Picked up this one for $115 on clearance at TJMaxx a few months back.









Sevenmack: Link please for that Eterna-Matic KonTiki for $130? TIA.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

ayem-bee said:


> Filson/Shinola has them both beat! Filson has been sporting this style since 1897! Picked up this one for $115 on clearance at TJMaxx a few months back.
> 
> View attachment 12007986
> 
> ...


Surely, you can't be serious....


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> Surely, you can't be serious....


He is serious! And don't call him Shirley!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

There is an Oris sale at Gemnation currently.

Some Oris 65 models under 1000$, might interest some guys here.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ayem-bee said:


> ...
> Sevenmack: Link please for that Eterna-Matic KonTiki for $130? TIA.


Just send check or money order via time machine to 677 Fifth Ave, NY, NY.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

taike said:


> Just send check or money order via time machine to 677 Fifth Ave, NY, NY.


Where you will find the Microsoft Store. Where nothing sells for less than $130.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> The Sea Wolf came out first. That's not to be argued. Its original design was this...
> View attachment 12006626
> 
> 
> ...


best post I've ever seen on this forum. Good job.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

$699 + free shipping w/ coupon code SDPILOTH699



*HAMILTON
*

*H64666735*

MEN'S KHAKI AVIATION PILOT AUTO CHRONO WATCH*Hamilton, Khaki Aviation Pilot Auto Chrono, Men's Watch, Stainless Steel Case, Leather Strap, Swiss Mechanical Automatic (Self-Winding), H64666735
*
















​


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Perdendosi said:


> Surely, you can't be serious....


I can believe it. I mean, it says so right on the dial.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

For those looking for a Swiss Made, 38mm, white dial, dress/casual watch on leather, Amazon Warehouse Deals has a handful of Fossil FS-5 watches for only $106.06! These come with the STP 1-11 Swiss movement, which has mostly very positive reviews to my knowledge.










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DXWGW44


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

platinumEX said:


> For those looking for a Swiss Made, 38mm, white dial, dress/casual watch on leather, Amazon Warehouse Deals has a handful of Fossil FS-5 watches for only $106.06! These come with the STP 1-11 Swiss movement, which has mostly very positive reviews to my knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The STP-1-11 is sort of an ETA clone:

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/visit-stp-watch-movement-manufacture-fossil-group-answer-eta/

http://watchguy.co.uk/review-stp-1-11/

And performs well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ayem-bee said:


> Filson/Shinola has them both beat! Filson has been sporting this style since 1897! Picked up this one for $115 on clearance at TJMaxx a few months back.
> 
> View attachment 12007986
> 
> ...


Filson watch designs have been growing on me lately. My local TJMaxx stores carry garbage Diesel and other worthless brands.

I annoyingly despise you folks  that have TJMaxx stores that carry watches in the affordable range worth buying.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Sevenmack said:


> The Sea Wolf came out first. That's not to be argued. Its original design was this...
> View attachment 12006626
> 
> 
> ...


A thesis. Brilliant!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Filson watch designs have been growing on me lately. My local TJMaxx stores carry garbage Diesel and other worthless brands.
> 
> I annoyingly despise you folks  that have TJMaxx stores that carry watches in the affordable range worth buying.


I was in a Winners(same company as TJMaxx but in Canada) and they had Pre-owned Omega watches. Bulova is pretty common, and I've seen quartz Frederique Constant


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

cuevobat said:


> The STP-1-11 is sort of an ETA clone:
> 
> And performs well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bought it!! Been looking for an affordable dress watch for a while, it checked all my requirements! 

(Btw I didn't make a proper presentation to the forum, is it any subforum to do it? Nice to meet you guys from Spain 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> For those looking for a Swiss Made, 38mm, white dial, dress/casual watch on leather, Amazon Warehouse Deals has a handful of Fossil FS-5 watches for only $106.06! These come with the STP 1-11 Swiss movement, which has mostly very positive reviews to my knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I put up a mini-review on this watch last August when Amazon had a fire sale at $140. Although the crown was stiff to operate (still is), I kept it and the watch has continued to grow on me. So much so that I acquired the black dial version, also. For those who will turn up their nose because it is a Fossil are missing the point. These are very nice watches... which is an understatement. If it didn't have the Fossil branding, it would easily sell for over $250. Because these are "warehouse" deals, means they are likely returns. If the watch is still like new, this is an excellent deal at $106. Almost a can't lose situation because if you don't like it, still under Amazon's no hassle return policy.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/fossil-fsw1004-swiss-automatic-review-3531098.html#post32978810


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

platinumEX said:


> For those looking for a Swiss Made, 38mm, white dial, dress/casual watch on leather, Amazon Warehouse Deals has a handful of Fossil FS-5 watches for only $106.06! These come with the STP 1-11 Swiss movement, which has mostly very positive reviews to my knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smoking hot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

catcherus said:


> Bought it!! Been looking for an affordable dress watch for a while, it checked all my requirements!
> 
> (Btw I didn't make a proper presentation to the forum, is it any subforum to do it? Nice to meet you guys from Spain
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Bienvenida y felicitaciones en el reloj


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

does it send to spain...?? because it doesn.t send to the netherlands...!!!



catcherus said:


> Bought it!! Been looking for an affordable dress watch for a while, it checked all my requirements!
> 
> (Btw I didn't make a proper presentation to the forum, is it any subforum to do it? Nice to meet you guys from Spain
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

does it send to spain...?? because it doesn.t send to the netherlands...!!!



catcherus said:


> Bought it!! Been looking for an affordable dress watch for a while, it checked all my requirements!
> 
> (Btw I didn't make a proper presentation to the forum, is it any subforum to do it? Nice to meet you guys from Spain
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

cuevobat said:


> Bienvenida y felicitaciones en el reloj


Bienvenido, pero gracias 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

marathonna said:


> does it send to spain...?? because it doesn.t send to the netherlands...!!!


Sent it to mymallbox address in the US, they'll ship it afterwards

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

First time buying from Strapsco and the deal here saved $$. Nice straps from what I can tell so far. Wife likes the one for her Bulova. Said it might need another hole for her tiny wrist.

What's best way of doing that? Just punch a hole? Lol










Also got the Gooroo Glycine and Timex in. She digs em both. Have cpl straps on way for them also. Trying to get her more into watches.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Kluver said:


> First time buying from Strapsco and the deal here saved $$. Nice straps from what I can tell so far. Wife likes the one for her Bulova. Said it might need another hole for her tiny wrist.
> 
> What's best way of doing that? Just punch a hole? Lol
> 
> ...


If you have a Tandy leather or equivalent, they can fix you up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

cuevobat said:


> If you have a Tandy leather or equivalent, they can fix you up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never heard of it, but looked it up. Not one nearby.

Basically just a place that deals with leather I take it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Kluver said:


> Never heard of it, but looked it up. Not one nearby.
> 
> Basically just a place that deals with leather I take it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or pick up one of these..... https://www.lowes.com/pd/General-To...4953732a5844&gclid=CIyYi9y9oNQCFQqRaQodN-MDOA


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

BDC said:


> Or pick up one of these..... https://www.lowes.com/pd/General-To...4953732a5844&gclid=CIyYi9y9oNQCFQqRaQodN-MDOA


May have to pick one up, will wait to get home and actually see it on her wrist. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Glycine premiere on Evine. Pretty good prices listed.


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

Not gonna lie. I'm lovin mine. Great bang bang for your dolla. Even the lume is sick. I would have had one of those dutch harbor divers but the seconds on that one didn't line up dead nuts. Got these for 120 and 140.



















Rocat said:


> Filson watch designs have been growing on me lately. My local TJMaxx stores carry garbage Diesel and other worthless brands.
> 
> I annoyingly despise you folks  that have TJMaxx stores that carry watches in the affordable range worth buying.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

My Timex T49904 for $36 + shipping arrived today.

I thought tiger concept metal bands were cheap, but they have nothing on this Timex! On the plus side, it's light as a feather!

The packaging was also pretty bad, but again, for the price, I can't complain.

I'm pretty impressed with it for the price. Kind of has a Sinn look to it. Definitely like it more without the metal band.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Colombia said:


> Glycine premiere on Evine. Pretty good prices listed.


I was just watching this. Very interesting.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Colombia said:


> Glycine premiere on Evine. Pretty good prices listed.


 Jomashop has everything for 30-50% less, and WatchGooroo will match Joma.


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Jomashop has everything for 30-50% less, and WatchGooroo will match Joma.


What is evine?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

teioh3 said:


> What is evine?


A cable TV sales channel in the US (and elsewhere?) that sells watches.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Swiss made auto for just over $100?
FTW, just got one of these for my wife, time for her to graduate from her Timex weekender

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

If you're the least bit interested in the Seiko Solar Kermit - the SNE451 - Creation has some, not much. $265 is a pretty good deal on a limited edition of 2500.

http://ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Prospex-Solar-Divers-200M-SNE451-SNE451P1-SNE451P-Mens-Watch-/172709352197


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> If you're the least bit interested in the Seiko Solar Kermit - the SNE451 - Creation has some, not much. $265 is a pretty good deal on a limited edition of 2500.
> 
> Seiko Prospex Solar Divers 200M SNE451 SNE451P1 SNE451P Mens Watch | eBay


$255 here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/fs-s...ns-watch-free-worldwide-shipping-4386938.html


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> My Timex T49904 for $36 + shipping arrived today.
> 
> I thought tiger concept metal bands were cheap, but they have nothing on this Timex! On the plus side, it's light as a feather!
> 
> ...


Looks great on that green canvas 

Is that the Hadley Roma strap or another one?

Cheers


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Deep Blue Depth Stars are $399 after CYBER code.

Miyota 9015, Sapphire bezel, not bad at all.

http://www.deepbluewatches.com/depthstar3.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.amazon.ca/Bulova-98A136-Accutron-Black-Bracelet/dp/B00I6CJN0C









This is Amazon.ca, so $213.28 CAD is $158.12 USD, slightly under the Amazon all time low on Camel.









I really want this, but I'm going to attempt to satisfy the urges by posting here instead. Ojibway Bob maybe you can save on duties this time?


----------



## Galenbaby (Mar 31, 2016)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> https://www.amazon.ca/Bulova-98A136-Accutron-Black-Bracelet/dp/B00I6CJN0C
> 
> View attachment 12012410
> 
> ...


What powers this if not the tuning fork?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Galenbaby said:


> What powers this if not the tuning fork?


The battery!

Sorry. It runs on Bulova's 16bps "Accutron II" quartz movement.


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

I really want filson to design their own in house movement, they have the vintage American inspired watch design itself down pat and have seen a lot of success with their quartz models. It would be extremely significant to have an American designed watch movement on the market again after so many years. They could go the Christopher Ward route and have it Swiss made if they want that extra esteem, but I would be almost more impressed if it was American made. I think they would see more success going that route and having quartz at the entry level instead of just doing your standard ETA based automatic line. I really think the world is waiting for a new American mechanical watch company to break into the market and it is only a matter of time IMO until someone finally makes the investment to do so. 

Believe it or not there once was a time when American made and designed watches were held in high esteem. They might have not been quite as haute horology like the Swiss companies of their era, but were known for being able to take a beating and look good doing it. There were actually different movement finishes that really came to define American watches as their own thing like the use damaskeening to create intricate patterns or the unique regulator designs that tended to be exclusive to each company. Theres a lot of heritage to back yourself up on and frankly while some extreme snobs here at home and in Europe would still likely turn their nose just due to the fact that it is not Swiss, if marketed to Asia they would see likely see huge success. The biggest vintage American watch collectors I've met have actually all been Japanese, Chinese, or Korean, who funnily enough seem to know more about the history of American watches than most Americans themselves.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Guanqin GQ13007*_ - Sapphire, 40mm stainless steel case, 100M WR, Miyota quartz, small second - *On Sale $15.23*


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

MP83 said:


> Swiss made auto for just over $100?
> FTW, just got one of these for my wife, time for her to graduate from her Timex weekender
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Yes, incredible benchmark. Swiss auto used to bound at 250, bulova accu swiss (discontinued ) lower the bar down to 200. Now, 100. Have to grab one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

230OCU said:


> Looks great on that green canvas
> 
> Is that the Hadley Roma strap or another one?
> 
> Cheers


Yup..it's the Hadley Roma strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

TheNeuB said:


> I really want filson to design their own in house movement, they have the vintage American inspired watch design itself down pat and have seen a lot of success with their quartz models. It would be extremely significant to have an American designed watch movement on the market again after so many years. They could go the Christopher Ward route and have it Swiss made if they want that extra esteem, but I would be almost more impressed if it was American made. I think they would see more success going that route and having quartz at the entry level instead of just doing your standard ETA based automatic line. I really think the world is waiting for a new American mechanical watch company to break into the market and it is only a matter of time IMO until someone finally makes the investment to do so.
> 
> Believe it or not there once was a time when American made and designed watches were held in high esteem. They might have not been quite as haute horology like the Swiss companies of their era, but were known for being able to take a beating and look good doing it. There were actually different movement finishes that really came to define American watches as their own thing like the use damaskeening to create intricate patterns or the unique regulator designs that tended to be exclusive to each company. Theres a lot of heritage to back yourself up on and frankly while some extreme snobs here at home and in Europe would still likely turn their nose just due to the fact that it is not Swiss, if marketed to Asia they would see likely see huge success. The biggest vintage American watch collectors I've met have actually all been Japanese, Chinese, or Korean, who funnily enough seem to know more about the history of American watches than most Americans themselves.


RGM caliber 801 is an in house American movement out of Lancaster, PA.

I used to own an RGM 150e with one of their guilloche (sp?) dials. I've bought/sold/traded tons of watches over the years. To this day, that is the only watch I truly regret parting with. Occasionally look for another one in the sales forums or eBay and so far nada.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Seiko "Fifty Fathoms" SNZH Watch - $124.99

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-snzh-watch


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

TheNeuB said:


> I really want filson to design their own in house movement, they have the vintage American inspired watch design itself down pat and have seen a lot of success with their quartz models. It would be extremely significant to have an American designed watch movement on the market again after so many years. They could go the Christopher Ward route and have it Swiss made if they want that extra esteem, but I would be almost more impressed if it was American made. I think they would see more success going that route and having quartz at the entry level instead of just doing your standard ETA based automatic line. I really think the world is waiting for a new American mechanical watch company to break into the market and it is only a matter of time IMO until someone finally makes the investment to do so.
> 
> Believe it or not there once was a time when American made and designed watches were held in high esteem. They might have not been quite as haute horology like the Swiss companies of their era, but were known for being able to take a beating and look good doing it. There were actually different movement finishes that really came to define American watches as their own thing like the use damaskeening to create intricate patterns or the unique regulator designs that tended to be exclusive to each company. Theres a lot of heritage to back yourself up on and frankly while some extreme snobs here at home and in Europe would still likely turn their nose just due to the fact that it is not Swiss, if marketed to Asia they would see likely see huge success. The biggest vintage American watch collectors I've met have actually all been Japanese, Chinese, or Korean, who funnily enough seem to know more about the history of American watches than most Americans themselves.


RGM, is a great American company, but it is bespoke, not production. If we want to bring production watches back to the USA I think it will be through Fossil.

Filson is part of the Fossil companies, which includes Shinola, they make the STP-1-11 mechanical movement in Switzerland. Since Mr. K is on a build America kick, I wouldn't put it past him to move some STP-1-11 production to the USA, possibly as a Shinola expansion into mechanical. But, only if he can make a lot of money. He is a good businessman after all. But, I think the market will support an American production watch. At least I hope it will.

Actually there was a time when Swiss was cheaper than a good American, French or British watch. Hamilton 5 position watches were one of the very best. The Swiss were the value leaders.

Review: STP 1-11 | Watch Guy

https://www.inc.com/magazine/201604...tch-history-manufacturing-heritage-brand.html


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I don't know how much of a bargain it is, but I think it's a good buy (especially considering the previous deal posted)

$139.00









Bulova Accutron II Men's 96A155 Alpha Green Skeleton Dial Leather Strap Watch | eBay

(They bill themselves as authorized refurbisher, but the item condition is described as brand new).


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Massdrop have the Seiko fifty fathoms watch again. Tempted

Are these any good ??

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

Peace N Time said:


> Seiko "Fifty Fathoms" SNZH Watch - $124.99
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-snzh-watch


Great price that I doubt can be beat anywhere at the moment. @Mr. Mash: it is an excellent piece. Non-hack, non-handwind though - but all other features just flow on this model.

Got two of the Guanqin $15 deals posted by Houston. Very solid deal and nice way to test-drive a bauhaus style. *Thanks to Houston for posting the deal. The sapphire xtal (or at least coated) is real. The blue dial is actually a purple. The bands are a very high quality of soft rubberized long-lasting 100% gunuine authentic #1 exotic plether. Untouchable at $15.


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Helm Vanuatu is back in stock. Get em while they last!

Vanuatu - HELM Watches


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> Seiko "Fifty Fathoms" SNZH Watch - $124.99
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-snzh-watch


Looks like the same watches are being sold in the bay by Joma for 119 bucks, and it has 3 year seiko warranty :
Seiko 5 Sports Edition Automatic Stainless Steel Mens Watch - Choose color | eBay

EDIT: Opened up hyperlink to see it was 3 years Joma warranty


----------



## alexwins (Feb 18, 2017)

Casio 1065B on ebay currently at $9.99 with less than an hour left on auction. It's normally about $60. They misnamed it a "5058" in the description. If you like black and yellow, here it is. this could end up going for a good price.

New In Box, Casio 5058 Divers Watch, Black | eBay


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

what is the appeal of a skeleton quartz movement? That is ridiculous.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

jk1492 said:


> what is the appeal of a skeleton quartz movement? That is ridiculous.


"These aren't sandals; they're skeleton shoes," said nobody ever.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Anyone have any feedback on WatchGooRoo response times on weekends? I sent an offer on a Glycine and I'm waiting eagerly for a response...


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Amazon has the 637 baby tuna for $308 and free shipping from Asia:

Seiko SRP637 Men's Prospex Analog Automatic 200m Dive Stainless Steel Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SC83784/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_cfVmzb0DH0J33


----------



## wraithpl (May 23, 2017)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Anyone have any feedback on WatchGooRoo response times on weekends? I sent an offer on a Glycine and I'm waiting eagerly for a response...


I received a response for an offer during the weekend. Chrono combat on the way ;-)


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

mr mash said:


> Massdrop have the Seiko fifty fathoms watch again. Tempted
> 
> Are these any good ??
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


They are your typical quirky Seiko. I love mine however no hack, hand wind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> https://www.amazon.ca/Bulova-98A136-Accutron-Black-Bracelet/dp/B00I6CJN0C
> 
> View attachment 12012410
> 
> ...


Lol, thanks for giving me a shout out. Let us see here...I have been drinking and I ordered an Aragorn/Android last time buzzed out of my gourd. Mr.Oh from Tisell and myself for some reason are having troubles speaking for my order (emails are getting bounced back to me).
Massdrop has mako 2 and The Seiko snnzh53 again. My birthday is at the end of the month as well as Papa's day. My Wife has told me TWICE to buy what ever I want because she does.......

Why you enabling me bro?!?! 
I will buy a watch today, oh yes, I will buy 1. 
Oh I forgot to say I bought a Casio 1200 2 days ago lol. a deal if you would.. $29.99 Don't forget your ebates!!!!







https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0094B79CI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Cycletroll said:


> Helm Vanuatu is back in stock. Get em while they last!
> 
> Vanuatu - HELM Watches


I have been waiting for this one, ordered a black bezel and a couple of straps. Maybe I should have also gotten the SS bezel?


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Peace N Time said:


> Seiko "Fifty Fathoms" SNZH Watch - $124.99
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-snzh-watch


http://m.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-Sport...%3A6fbfb83f15c0abc6743cae3afffb6071%7Ciid%3A2


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

jk1492 said:


> what is the appeal of a skeleton quartz movement? That is ridiculous.


I don't think I'd call it skeletonised since it's just missing the dial, although it has been prettied up, not being black plastic...

It exists as a tribute to the original Accutron Spaceview.

I think the combination of machined brass and felt green works really well but we'll see how I feel when it arrives...


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Anyone have any feedback on WatchGooRoo response times on weekends? I sent an offer on a Glycine and I'm waiting eagerly for a response...


You will hear from them after sundown tonight. They observe the Jewish sabbath.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

There's a new rebate site that's popped up, Lemoney.com, and they're offering Turbo-Rebates on a few stores. And a few of those stores have coupon codes going on watches.

Saks Fifth Avenue
14% cash back on purchases up to $80.
3% cash back on portions of purchases over $80

JCPenney 
11% cash back on purchases up to $125
3% cash back on portions of purchases above $125
Also have a coupon code 'EXTRA35' that takes 15% off select watches, 20% off if you use a JCP credit card.

Macy's
9% cash back up to $250
5% cash back over $250

Sears
8% back on purchases up to $140
1% back on portions of purchases above $140
Coupon code 'WATCH10' takes 20% off select watches (Sears-sold only; they sell watches from other people too.)

NewEgg
5% off up to $220
0.5% off portions of purchases above that

Unfortunately, these are the stores that, even with their discounts, don't typically compete with gray market prices you can find out there.

The only thing I've found intriguing so far .... this Macy's exclusive Citizen Eco-Drive chronograph, titanium, water resistant to 100m, gray dial and sharp-looking to my eye. Model CA4330-57H. $116.99 with coupon code 'SUMMER' The Lemoney rebate takes it to $106.46.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...017_07302017&dclid=CPfs5dbMotQCFQM0aQodXxYN0w


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

eljay said:


> I don't think I'd call it skeletonised since it's just missing the dial, although it has been prettied up, not being black plastic...
> 
> It exists as a tribute to the original Accutron Spaceview.
> 
> I think the combination of machined brass and felt green works really well but we'll see how I feel when it arrives...


You ordered? I find the black with black mesh very appealing.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> You ordered? I find the black with black mesh very appealing.


I have a SS/leather model on the way from watcheshalfprice. The black PVD does look appealing though...


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

eljay said:


> I have a SS/leather model on the way from watcheshalfprice. The black PVD does look appealing though...


I do like the SS, but once I saw the black it stole my heart. Getting my blue lobster today so maybe that will tide me over


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

eljay said:


> I don't think I'd call it skeletonised since it's just missing the dial, although it has been prettied up, not being black plastic...
> 
> It exists as a tribute to the original Accutron Spaceview.
> 
> I think the combination of machined brass and felt green works really well but we'll see how I feel when it arrives...


This was a very popular watch in the day because you could see the tuning fork coils.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

cuevobat said:


> This was a very popular watch in the day because you could see the tuning fork coils.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed - these were originally (early 60s) designed only to be display models, sold to dealers to market the technology. People loved them, and the rest is history.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

jk1492 said:


> what is the appeal of a skeleton quartz movement? That is ridiculous.


If you find the aesthetics of quartz movements to be appealing, then it is no more "ridiculous" than preferring exhibition case backs on mechanicals to see the gears and springs. If said quartz movements are highly-finished, as in the case of the Bulova CURV, Grand Seiko's quartz watches, Bruno Soehnle, and Citizen's Campanola watches (photos below), then you will definitely want to view the craftsmanship. 





























As with most things regarding watches, aesthetics are subjective and are driven by preference. For those of us who enjoy looking at movements on their own terms, a skeleton quartz is as lovely and appealing as a comparable mechanical. As Bulova can also attest with the brisk sales of the original Accutron Spaceview, there are a lot of people who enjoy looking at the insides of watches.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

w4tchnut said:


> He was referring to the bird.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some people don't understand irony.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

BrandonH79 said:


> Some people don't understand irony.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alright mate, I missed the effing irony. Guilty as charged, shoot me!!!

Now move on and post a deal pls. 
Maybe a new watch will bring some cheers to everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

w4tchnut said:


> Alright mate, I missed the effing irony. Guilty as charged, shoot me!!!


No need for a firing squad. The internet doesn't always transmit tone. Like you, I am just here for deals!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki King H64451533 - $241 from DiscountShop

1. Click on link and search for $25 Off Hamilton Watches (Coupon still work although stated expired.) Click on "Get Deal", will take you to DiscountShop with coupon applied.

2. Add the Hamilton from link or search.

https://www.retailmenot.com/view/discountshop.com

https://www.discountshop.com/Hamilton-Khaki-King-H64451533


----------



## roynaldo (May 6, 2016)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> You ordered? I find the black with black mesh very appealing.


Arrggg... its discussions like this why I have more Accutron 2's in my collection than any other movement.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

cuevobat said:


> This was a very popular watch in the day because you could see the tuning fork coils.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And a resistor, the one with the color bands, with what looks like a capacitor next to it. Pre-IC (integrated circuits, aka chips).


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Playing with a mix of straps from the Strapco and Clockwork Synergy sales. Along with some EBay rubber.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

cuevobat said:


> This was a very popular watch in the day because you could see the tuning fork coils.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The OG Spaceview I get. And like. Because tuning fork.

And I can appreciate the finish on several of the examples in 7M's post that followed your own.

But I think the latter risks missing the point somewhat, as an exhibition caseback allows you not just to view the functional components, but to view the components _function_. While one may observe the physical mechanics of pinions and gears while they move and interface with one another, I'm yet to observe electrons move across a circuit board.

While a fan of the Accutron II homages in general, IMO the 'skeleton' Alpha tribute is neither fish nor fowl.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*Bulova 96B204 Accutron II "Blue Moon View" on ebay $79.99 - FS*

Bulova Men's Accutron II 96B204 Blue Leather Quartz Fashion Watch

Ebay seller is Areatrend. I ordered mine from them a couple of weeks ago for $82.17. No problems, delivered promptly in typical Bulova box, tags, etc. My only regret is that I waited so long to add this one to my BBBB collection. It is a sharp looking watch. The only negative is the blue strap which looks OK but not sure it will hold up. I had a little fun with trying different bracelets and put up a thread on the Bulova forum. https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/bulova-96b204-blue-moon-view-bracelet-parade-many-photos-4376362.html

Here is the stock leather strap








On shark mesh...can't decide. It is very versatile.


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

_


TheSanDiegan said:



The OG Spaceview I get. And like. Because tuning fork.

And I can appreciate the finish on several of the examples in 7M's post that followed your own.

But I think the latter risks missing the point somewhat, as an exhibition caseback allows you not just to view the functional components, but to view the components function. While one may observe the physical mechanics of pinions and gears while they move and interface with one another, I'm yet to observe electrons move across a circuit board.

Click to expand...

_


TheSanDiegan said:


> You have to look a lot closer.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

MacInFL said:


> *Bulova 96B204 Accutron II "Blue Moon View" on ebay $79.99 - FS*
> 
> Bulova Men's Accutron II 96B204 Blue Leather Quartz Fashion Watch
> 
> ...


Need another 15 off 75 event.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I was in NYC this past week. I stopped by the Diesel sample sale, and everything was 80-90% off. Picked up these two watches for $20 each. Also got some steals on jeans, hats, and t-shirts.

Reminder: The Mont Blanc sample sale is this week. Based on the Diesel sale, it's worth checking out if you're in NYC.









My Bulova from Amazon showed up. Beautiful watch for the price.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

TheSanDiegan said:


> But I think the latter risks missing the point somewhat, as *an exhibition caseback allows you not just to view the functional components, but to view the components function*. While one may observe the physical mechanics of pinions and gears while they move and interface with one another, I'm yet to observe electrons move across a circuit board.


That is your preference, which some share. But not all. There are plenty of folks who just want to view the components as well as observe the finish of them. They care not one bit about seeing the gears move -- and they actually like looking at the circuits.

This is clear when you consider some of the best-selling computers of all time. This includes the iMac, which helped Apple revive its fortunes. While I hated working on that thing, I had to admit the skeleton view was cool. By the way: You can't see the computer function.








Others find transparent speakers such as this one from People People to be very attractive. I definitely do. You also can't see the components of the speaker function.








Just because you may not prefer an aesthetic doesn't make it invalid or "neither fish nor fowl" other than to you. For people like me, the aesthetics of quartz are just as lovely as that of mechanicals -- and we don't need to see a gear move to appreciate it.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Massdrop - Victorinox Convoy Titanium Chrono Watch - $189.99https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-convoy-titanium-chrono-watch


----------



## apwinter (Sep 17, 2013)

Done! Went with the black bezel. These likely will sell out. Well reviewed and a good price.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Peace N Time said:


> Hamilton Khaki King H64451533 - $241 from DiscountShop
> 
> 1. Click on link and search for $25 Off Hamilton Watches (Coupon still work although stated expired.) Click on "Get Deal", will take you to DiscountShop with coupon applied.
> 
> ...


Oh man. Been after a khaki king for ages
I thought they had an exhibition back ??

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mr mash said:


> Oh man. Been after a khaki king for ages
> I thought they had an exhibition back ??
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Not for quartz


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

Can't remember how low these have dropped in the past, but there are two blue dial Alpina Startimer Pilot automatics on bracelet on eBay now for <$500 from reputable sellers.

One lightly used and one display model. I know there are better deals from other brands, but this price doesn't seem too bad if you have been after this specific model.

EDIT: both have "make offer" options!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/292111936425
http://m.ebay.com/itm/122522397977

Hope this is useful to someone!










Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

mr mash said:


> Oh man. Been after a khaki king for ages
> I thought they had an exhibition back ??
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


That's a quartz model.

The automatic is $303 after discount.

https://www.discountshop.com/Hamilton-Khaki-King-Automatic-H64455533


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

*Amazon Warehouse - Citizen Men's AO9000-06B Eco-Drive Stainless Steel - $95.93*

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00843L4S2/ref=dp_olp_used_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Peace N Time said:


> That's a quartz model.
> 
> The automatic is $303 after discount.
> 
> https://www.discountshop.com/Hamilton-Khaki-King-Automatic-H64455533


Of course
Oh well... maybe I can go with the quartz

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

15% off of your first APP order from Jet with code NYSAVES off a minimum order of $35. Max discount $30.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

mr mash said:


> Of course
> Oh well... maybe I can go with the quartz
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Maybe wait and see if you have better options around Father's Day for an automatic unless you're dead set on getting a quartz.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Sevenmack said:


> That is your preference, which some share. But not all. There are plenty of folks who just want to view the components as well as observe the finish of them. They care not one bit about seeing the gears move -- and they actually like looking at the circuits.
> 
> This is clear when you consider some of the best-selling computers of all time. This includes the iMac, which helped Apple revive its fortunes. While I hated working on that thing, I had to admit the skeleton view was cool. By the way: You can't see the computer function.
> 
> ...


I fully understand the subjective component of aesthetics (already covered in your last post). And if you revisit my post, you will find the statement preceding your quote in which I very clearly stated I like the fit and finish of the examples you posted (sans the Bulova).

But there is no contemporaneous analog for an analog computer, and over a 20+ year career I'm yet to meet even a single s/w engineer who appreciates (let alone prefers) looking at the logic board while they - or it - works.

Furthermore, the G3 iMac succeeded due to a) it's novelty, b) it's functional design (i.e., CRT, CPU, and peripheral devices all in the same unit), and c) the intrinsic qualities of the G3 chip. But now they're used as nightlight paperweights. And I say this as an Apple fanboi (w/four quartz watches) who owned an Apple IIe back in the '80s, bought my first Powerbook in 1992 (180c), owned not one but two generations of the G3 iMac, and is typing this post on a MacBook Pro some 30 years after banging out assembly code on the aforementioned IIe.

With regards to the speaker, IMO you would have made your case better by showing something designed to be aesthetically pleasing (like the iMac), like this:









Though similar to the iMac example above, I don't know a single audiophile (albeit it from comparably far more limited sample size) who has purchased transparent speakers.

But let me conclude by reiterating that I get your point: ugly chicks need loving too, and there's someone out there for everyone. And as I don't want to be the Mauricio to your Shallow Hal, I say wear your Alpha II with pride and love it every time.

And lastly, with all due respect, an appreciation of subjective beauty is a 2-way street. If you're truly sincere in your sentiment, you should feel secure enough in it to overcome the compulsion to repeatedly defend or rationalize it whenever someone expresses a different preference from your own.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

TheSanDiegan said:


> And lastly, with all due respect, an appreciation of subjective beauty is a 2-way street. If you're truly sincere in your sentiment, you should feel secure enough in it to overcome the compulsion to repeatedly defend or rationalize it whenever someone expresses a different preference from your own.


Last I checked, this is a forum, one in which people express their preferences and their perspectives. This includes offering responses to those who offer contrasting perspectives on aesthetics and aesthetic preferences. After all, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and what you think is "ugly" is perfectly beautiful to other people. And vice versa.

Because this is a place to express opinions, you can be "truly sincere" and respond to those offering a different perspective on aesthetics and other aspects of watches. Especially for those folks who don't understand why someone has a preference one way or another, the responses help them comprehend and appreciate those points of view even if they don't share them. Occasionally, it may even change their minds over time and lead them to explore watches they would otherwise not pay one bit of mind.

If such expressions of opinion bother you, there is always the rest of that wonderful place of opinions called the Internet.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

TheSanDiegan said:


> The OG Spaceview I get. And like. Because tuning fork.
> 
> And I can appreciate the finish on several of the examples in 7M's post that followed your own.
> 
> ...


While awaiting deals, on the topic in bold, those who understand electronics can visualize what these individual components are doing, almost like seeing the electrons move. This is comparable to understanding spinning gears, something which is much more readily comprehensible to the average person without the need for specialized knowledge. IC's cloud this individual component view, but do offer a window to a different view into the fascinating world of watches, which has something to offer to anyone who cares to look.


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

seems like a good deal

Citizen Analog Casual Watch Mechanical Automatic Silver Mens NJ0080-50E | eBay


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> On shark mesh...can't decide. It is very versatile.
> View attachment 12022186


Looks great. Can you please tell me what brand that bracelet is? Thanks.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Jomadeals has the Hamilton H38511553 (quartz) above for $269. It doesn't have the second hand so it's a great camouflage for auto b-)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sporty-looking, blue-dial Citizen Eco-Drive, AW1350-83M, another one of those "manufacturer's refurbished" that's also called "new with tags," $67.99. That beats everybody else by at least $30.

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's AW1350-83M Blue Dial Silver Tone 43mm Sport Watch


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

TheSanDiegan said:


> The OG Spaceview I get. And like. Because tuning fork.
> 
> And I can appreciate the finish on several of the examples in 7M's post that followed your own.
> 
> ...


Not to mention it is plain butt ugly


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Sevenmack said:


> If such expressions of opinion bother you, there is always the rest of that wonderful place of opinions called the Internet.


I appreciate and wholeheartedly agree with everything in your post with the exception of the comment I've quoted above. "Bother" me? Lulz. Does the watch you're wearing have a hyperbole complication?

Or maybe it has an irony complication? After all, to respond to my admittedly subjective opinion by suggesting I don't post here simply _because_ my opinion does not validate your own is so rich in irony that if it were a commodity I could buy every grail watch I've ever wanted. :roll:

As I said, your proclivity to defend your preferred aesthetic would seem to indicate you aren't altogether confident in your preference. Honestly, that's between you and, well, you... my, or anyone else's opinions don't (or at least _shouldn't_) factor into it. Honestly, there is no need to defend or rationalize your choice in watches, so I'm still unsure why you feel the compulsion to do so - different strokes for different folks and all that.

tl;dr version: (Pssst... your insecurity is showing)


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

PetWatch said:


> While awaiting deals, on the topic in bold, those who understand electronics can visualize what these individual components are doing, almost like seeing the electrons move. This is comparable to understanding spinning gears, something which is much more readily comprehensible to the average person without the need for specialized knowledge. IC's cloud this individual component view, but do offer a window to a different view into the fascinating world of watches, which has something to offer to anyone who cares to look.


Good point. I can appreciate that.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

maverick13z said:


> Not to mention it is plain butt ugly


Ugly chicks need love too. ;-)


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

TheSanDiegan said:


> I appreciate and wholeheartedly agree with everything in your post with the exception of the comment I've quoted above. "Bother" me? Lulz. Does the watch you're wearing have a hyperbole complication?
> 
> Or maybe it has an irony complication? After all, to respond to my admittedly subjective opinion by suggesting I don't post here simply _because_ my opinion does not validate your own is so rich in irony that if it were a commodity I could buy every grail watch I've ever wanted. :roll:
> 
> ...


That's a lot of words to say absolutely nothing of substance. But thanks for demonstrating your inability to understand this thing called expressing an opinion.

TL;DR: Your ignorance is on full display.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Sevenmack said:


> That's a lot of words to say absolutely nothing of substance. But thanks for demonstrating your inability to understand this thing called expressing an opinion.
> 
> TL;DR: Your ignorance is on full display.


An external locus of control says what?


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Sevenmack said:


> That's a lot of words to say absolutely nothing of substance. But thanks for demonstrating your inability to understand this thing called expressing an opinion.
> 
> TL;DR: Your ignorance is on full display.


The watch you're wearing must also have a snowflake complication.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Hey Sevenmack and TheSanDiegan....take it to PM's.

None of us here need to sift through your little temper tantrum. 

This is a DEALS thread...not a little one-upmanship comment thread.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

TheSanDiegan said:


> The watch you're wearing must also have a snowflake complication.


Talking to the mirror, again?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Back to the deals: Jomashop is offering up the Suunto Core all-black as one of its doorbusters for $159.99 after using the promo code DADSN30. Just slightly more than the $158.99 price being charged by Newegg. My brother owns a Suunto Core as well as a Kailash and is a big fan of both. 








Since no deal thread is complete without a Glycine mention, Jomashop also has the 48mm F104 for $299 after using the promo code DADGL100. Chances are you can get a better deal from the GooRoo. But you may want to check this out.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

You both need to knock it off.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

teioh3 said:


> seems like a good deal
> 
> Citizen Analog Casual Watch Mechanical Automatic Silver Mens NJ0080-50E | eBay


It is a great deal. So much so that I'm a little skeptical. This watch typically goes for over $160 leading me to wonder if it is a pricing error.

Or, worse yet, a potential scam. Says seller/shipping location is Dayton, OH but shows a projected delivery date to my area (Orlando) of Tues 6/13. I've been caught in a couple of ebay scams over the last month but fortunately no loss (I hope) due to eBay's buyer protection policies.

Still, leading with the chin here...I ordered one.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm sorry to post my deal here in the "whether or not an exhibition caseback/speaker cover is cool or not," but, I have to post my deal somewhere... :roll:

Please forgive if this is a duplicate, I hadn't seen it here yet. And, maybe, if it was already posted, someone didn't see that one and will see this one  And, anything to change the subject :-!

Massdrop Glycine F104 Auto

$299 (supposedly the MSRP is $1,085)









_A Classic Cockpit-Style Timepiece_

_Perhaps best known for its 24-hour Airman tool watch, Glycine has been producing timepieces since 1914. The F104 is another in its reliable collection. It features a polished, round stainless steel case and a thick tan leather strap. At 40 millimeters, the watch is fairly small on the wrist for an understated look. The dial, available in three different colors, has Arabic numerals at every hour excluding the date window at 3 o'clock. With 30 meters of water resistance, getting the F104 wet is not a problem, no matter what adventure you may find yourself on.

_






Movement & Additional Features

The F104 is fitted with Glycine's GL224, an automatic movement of 25 jewels. It vibrates 28,800 times per hour and has a 38-hour power reserve. For a full view of the movement, peer through the display case back. A sapphire crystal ensures the dial is clearly visible, while lumed hands make it easy to read in the dark. On the right side of the dial is a large onion crown engraved with Glycine's signature logo.









Specs

Glycine GL224 25-jewel automatic movement
28800 vph
38-hour power reserve
Date window
Articulated lugs
Display case back
Crystal: Sapphire
Case material: Stainless steel
Bracelet material: Leather
Case diameter: 40 mm
Case thickness: 9.1 mm
Lug width: 20 mm
Lug-to-lug: 43 mm
Water resistance: 30 m (98 ft)
Weight: 2.6 oz (74 g)
Included

2-Year Manufacturer's Warranty


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/wolf-21f10c95-6489-4d9f-afe6-ead734182af7


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

CMSgt Bo said:


> You both need to knock it off.


Will do. My apologies for my part in derailing an otherwise perfectly good thread. I'll happily return to lurking for the good deals now.

ETA: Did not see your post until after I had submitted the previous one (it took a few minutes to find and caption that gif).


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

MacInFL said:


> It is a great deal. So much so that I'm a little skeptical. This watch typically goes for over $160 leading me to wonder if it is a pricing error.
> 
> Or, worse yet, a potential scam. Says seller/shipping location is Dayton, OH but shows a projected delivery date to my area (Orlando) of Tues 6/13. I've been caught in a couple of ebay scams over the last month but fortunately no loss (I hope) due to eBay's buyer protection policies.
> 
> Still, leading with the chin here...I ordered one.


When i searched for it in eBay, I am seeing even lower prices... 62.5$ at : Silver Strap Mens Citizen Casual Mechanical Automatic Watch NJ0080-50E | eBay


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Ticonderoga said:


> I'm sorry to post my deal here in the "whether or not an exhibition caseback/speaker cover is cool or not," but, I have to post my deal somewhere... :roll:
> 
> Please forgive if this is a duplicate, I hadn't seen it here yet. And, maybe, if it was already posted, someone didn't see that one and will see this one  And, anything to change the subject :-!
> 
> ...


As I noted just a few minutes before you, Jomashop is also selling the F104 for $299. No matter which vendor you choose, the deal looks good.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Manoj83 said:


> When i searched for it in eBay, I am seeing even lower prices... 62.5$ at : Silver Strap Mens Citizen Casual Mechanical Automatic Watch NJ0080-50E | eBay


I too ordered it at $66, I wish I would have seen this. Still wonder if it is a pricing error, but hopefully a good deal.


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I was in NYC this past week. I stopped by the Diesel sample sale, and everything was 80-90% off. Picked up these two watches for $20 each. Also got some steals on jeans, hats, and t-shirts.
> 
> Reminder: The Mont Blanc sample sale is this week. Based on the Diesel sale, it's worth checking out if you're in NYC.
> 
> ...


Whereabouts in NYC is the Montblanc sample sale please? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

PSAVE15TODAY for $15 off $75 on eBay!

Ends 10pm Pacific Time tonight.

Get a Bulova Moonview for $64.99 with code.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

justin86 said:


> PSAVE15TODAY for $15 off $75 on eBay!
> 
> Ends 10pm Pacific Time tonight.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that, it may be a good time to order a couple of $40 straps I've been considering from B&R Bands!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Manoj83 said:


> When i searched for it in eBay, I am seeing even lower prices... 62.5$ at : Silver Strap Mens Citizen Casual Mechanical Automatic Watch NJ0080-50E | eBay


If the deal is real, prefer paying the $66 as it is domestic seller. The lower price is coming from out of country.

Makes you wonder if Citizen is dumping product. This watch is spec'd fairly well:

- Sapphire crystal
- Miyota 82XX - reliable workhorse
- 50M WR
- Nice guilloche dial though difficult to see in pics
- Bracelet is ho-hum with folded end lins but at least it has one

Hope it comes through.
*
Edit / Update:* Paypal receipt just came thru stating that payment went to "WatchesZon", not "America-First". Checking other listings, WatchesZon is based in Japan, not Dayton, OH. Hmmm????


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

justin86 said:


> PSAVE15TODAY for $15 off $75 on eBay!
> 
> Ends 10pm Pacific Time tonight.
> 
> ...


Beat me to it Here's the link to the moonview from areatrend: Bulova Men&apos;s Accutron II 96B204 Blue Leather Quartz Fashion Watch | eBay


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

eBay coupon PSAVE15TODAY. $15 off a $75+ purchase. Through 10:00PM PST today.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> If the deal is real, prefer paying the $66 as it is domestic seller. The lower price is coming from out of country.
> 
> Makes you wonder if Citizen is dumping product. This watch is spec'd fairly well:
> 
> ...


I saw the same thing from watcheszon. If you go to the america-first store, it says "Based in Singapore, america-first has been an eBay member since Nov 28, 2016". I should have known, with a name like that.

Not much we can do now, eh? Just ride this one out? The other sellers, may have 0 feedback. That too is suspicious.

First I hope it is not a scam. Second, I wish I would have ordered for the cheaper price. Also, if they are not in Ohio, I wonder if our delivery will be weeks out, instead of the ~1week shipping.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

swank said:


> I saw the same thing from watcheszon. If you go to the america-first store, it says "Based in Singapore, america-first has been an eBay member since Nov 28, 2016". I should have known, with a name like that.
> 
> Not much we can do now, eh? Just ride this one out?
> 
> First I hope it is not a scam. Second, I wish I would have ordered for the cheaper price.


Flagged.

Try to get a grip and behave like an adult.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

A quick trip to local Tjmaxxxx and I found these two the Casio for $139 pretty good price ehh ?? But I just got a gulfmaster from eBay two weeks ago. 









But couldn't say no to this 200m diver for 18 bucks


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

How's the Freestyle diver?
Feel? Size?


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Not a deal:

Darn my fingers, I reported a post on here and hit over the send on screen before I had a message typed out, apologies to whoever reads it lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## oscan (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry, what was your concern with the post?



Robotaz said:


> Flagged.
> 
> Try to get a grip and behave like an adult.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

oscan said:


> Sorry, what was your concern with the post?


There was an inappropriate political reference which has since been edited out.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

audio.bill said:


> Thanks for sharing that, it may be a good time to order a couple of $40 straps I've been considering from B&R Bands!


Hi audio.bill,
Just a suggestion, please check B and R website as well for comparison. Some straps are actually cheaper on their site than their listings on the bay. And use the coupon for another watch :-d

I bought some straps that are on sale from their site.
Cheers.


----------



## oscan (Dec 4, 2012)

Not a specific watch bargain but Ebay has a flash coupon for $15 off $75+ when you apply coupon code PSAVE15TODAY and checkout via PayPal. Ends today.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

tissotguy said:


> Hi audio.bill,
> Just a suggestion, please check B and R website as well for comparison. Some straps are actually cheaper on their site than their listings on the bay. And use the coupon for another watch :-d
> 
> I bought some straps that are on sale from their site.
> Cheers.


Thanks for the tip, but the classic series straps I'm interested in are the same price on their site. Looks like two $40 straps would be $80 with free shipping on their site vs. $71 ($86 less $15) on eBay.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

cuica said:


> How's the Freestyle diver?
> Feel? Size?


Well feel is cheap but still better than a lot of other cheap stuff I have seen in same price range. 
There was no paperwork inside 
The lug width is 22mm and case size looks 42mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

studiompd said:


> justin86 said:
> 
> 
> > PSAVE15TODAY for $15 off $75 on eBay!
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

tissotguy said:


> Hi audio.bill,
> Just a suggestion, please check B and R website as well for comparison. Some straps are actually cheaper on their site than their listings on the bay. And use the coupon for another watch
> 
> I bought some straps that are on sale from their site.
> Cheers.





audio.bill said:


> Thanks for the tip, but the classic series straps I'm interested in are the same price on their site. Looks like two $40 straps would be $80 with free shipping on their site vs. $71 ($86 less $15) on eBay.


Looks like B&R Straps usually has a Father's Day special of 20% off, so I think I'll wait a couple of weeks and order directly then. Thanks 'tissotguy'!


----------



## jicarv (Dec 30, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys regarding my question about glycine-direct.
> 
> That's what I'm thinking as well. I'm going to ask gooroo about that when they are back tomorrow.


I just placed an order from glycine-direct on ebay and the seller on my paypal email confirmation is 
GSD Global Inc. 
[email protected]

so, i think watchgooroo and glycine-direct are the same. I ordered the Airman Double Twelve with the $15 off $75 ebay coupon and it came out to $424.99. Top Cashback also has 1.5% cash rebate on ebay purchases.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ossamanity said:


> Well feel is cheap but still better than a lot of other cheap stuff I have seen in same price range.
> There was no paperwork inside
> The lug width is 22mm and case size looks 42mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AAARRGGHHH!!

The curse of my TJ Maxx not having any watches worth a darn! My two stores carry garbage with fake diamonds and other trash.

I can't believe you picked up an atomic/solar GulfMaster for $139.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Rocat said:


> AAARRGGHHH!!
> 
> The curse of my TJ Maxx not having any watches worth a darn! My two stores carry garbage with fake diamonds and other trash.
> 
> I can't believe you picked up an atomic/solar GulfMaster for $139.


I think you need to pick through all that stuff until you find something worthwhile. Kind of like dumpster diving. I can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

justin86 said:


> PSAVE15TODAY for $15 off $75 on eBay!
> 
> Ends 10pm Pacific Time tonight.
> 
> ...


Thanks (I think) - pulled the trigger on that one after days of waffling. At this rate, I'm going to need one of those watch closets people build.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Hahaha,

I gave up on TJM and even Nordstrom Rack for watch deals a while back.



taike said:


> I think you need to pick through all that stuff until you find something worthwhile. Kind of like dumpster diving. I can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Hahaha,
> 
> I gave up on TJM and even Nordstrom Rack for watch deals a while back.


I got a Bulova black Snorkel for $109, cheaper than anywhere I've seen online, and I've seen pre-owned but excellent condition Omegas there.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

jicarv said:


> I just placed an order from glycine-direct on ebay and the seller on my paypal email confirmation is
> GSD Global Inc.
> [email protected]
> 
> so, i think watchgooroo and glycine-direct are the same. I ordered the Airman Double Twelve with the $15 off $75 ebay coupon and it came out to $424.99. Top Cashback also has 1.5% cash rebate on ebay purchases.


None of the Glycine-Direct listings I checked had the option to make an offer. Maybe she's trying to get away from the bargain making now that word has got around she'll go lower than posted prices.


----------



## jicarv (Dec 30, 2011)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> None of the Glycine-Direct listings I checked had the option to make an offer. Maybe she's trying to get away from the bargain making now that word has got around she'll go lower than posted prices.


Not sure but I wonder if the Glycine-Direct price is as low as she will go on the offers. For the Airman Double Twelve, the price on watchgooroo is $599.99 and on glycine-direct it's $439.99.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

I can't find the right watch for the $15 eBay coupon but it's not for a lack of trying. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

boze said:


> I can't find the right watch for the $15 eBay coupon but it's not for a lack of trying.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Same


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Any leads on isofrane style 22mm yellow rubber? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Kluver said:


> Any leads on isofrane style 22mm yellow rubber?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.obrismorgan.com/natural_rubber_01_lemonyellow_22.html


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

boze said:


> I can't find the right watch for the $15 eBay coupon but it's not for a lack of trying.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


This.

I even thought about buying some straps.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

taike said:


> http://www.obrismorgan.com/natural_rubber_01_lemonyellow_22.html


Completely forgot about them. Thanks, Taike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> As I noted just a few minutes before you, Jomashop is also selling the F104 for $299. No matter which vendor you choose, the deal looks good.


It was hard to catch many deals as I was heating up my scroll wheel trying to get past the girl fight.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

I posted this to the *Aftermarket Inexpensive Bracelet Review* thread, but in as much as it is a deal also, I'm laterally posting it over here:



Ticonderoga said:


> *$15* stainless engineer with free worldwide shipping at the Bay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Sold out Buggar it. I was gunna grab a couple :-(

Ita

b


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

swank said:


> I saw the same thing from watcheszon. If you go to the america-first store, it says "Based in Singapore, america-first has been an eBay member since Nov 28, 2016". I should have known, with a name like that.
> 
> Not much we can do now, eh? Just ride this one out? The other sellers, may have 0 feedback. That too is suspicious.
> 
> First I hope it is not a scam. Second, I wish I would have ordered for the cheaper price. Also, if they are not in Ohio, I wonder if our delivery will be weeks out, instead of the ~1week shipping.


Oh oh, now all of those cheaper listings have been taken down. No NJ0080-50E watches on eBay for under $166.

I wonder what is going to happen with our orders...


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

I have just panned-up for this at massdrop for $304 delivered to the U.K. - an absolutely outrageous bargain!! The price range here in the UK is $984 to $1376, quite unbelievable. Just waiting for confirmation from massdrop now, fingers and toes crossed as this watch is exquisite. Thanks for the heads-up guys.
Cheers,

Alan


Ticonderoga said:


> I'm sorry to post my deal here in the "whether or not an exhibition caseback/speaker cover is cool or not," but, I have to post my deal somewhere... :roll:
> 
> Please forgive if this is a duplicate, I hadn't seen it here yet. And, maybe, if it was already posted, someone didn't see that one and will see this one  And, anything to change the subject :-!
> 
> ...


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

I always liked these and the price is right for the auto version at Joma.

http://www.jomashop.com/mondaine-watch-a1323034514sbb.html


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Pic for link above. $269.00


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

I just saw this on eBay from Jomashop


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> I posted this to the *Aftermarket Inexpensive Bracelet Review* thread, but in as much as it is a deal also, I'm laterally posting it over here:


Bought same / similar bracelet from this ebay seller for $13.78 delivered ($11.79 + $1.99 s&h).

20mm/22mm/24mm Silver Stainless Steel Strap Clasp Straight End Wrist Watch Band

Ordered on 5/19, delivered 6/2. Two weeks, not bad at all.

Believe it must be same bracelet, just different supplier. My sample matches your exactly, including some light rust / discoloration on the clasp. After a little careful scraping and scotch brite, looks fine. Definitely good deal for the $$.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> Bought same / similar bracelet from this ebay seller for $13.78 delivered ($11.79 + $1.99 s&h).
> 
> 20mm/22mm/24mm Silver Stainless Steel Strap Clasp Straight End Wrist Watch Band
> 
> ...


I'm in. Ordered one.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

You snooze, you lose on this one. Only one left.

I've resolved over the past month or so to get a higher-end G-Shock. Watching my brother-in-law rock his for a week on a recent vacation, and thinking it looked great and usable in pretty much all casual situations, sealed it for me.

After doing a bunch of research, I was kind of leaning toward the Mudmaster GWG1000 -- I just loved the look, the function, the durability. But the Gravitymaster kept tugging at me too, with its sapphire crystal, 200m water resistance and GPS. I travel to South America a little bit, so obviously radio control doesn't work down there. It's not quite so rugged-looking as the Mudmaster -- and maybe that's a good thing.

Anyway, eBay seller HuntingSuperstore just made my choice easier for me. They accepted my offer on a new Gravitymaster model GPW1000KH-3A for *$399*. From what I can tell, that's $50 less than the next-best price, and hundreds less than most.

In a perfect world, would I have went for the olive-colored one? No. But in a way, that captures a little of that Mudmaster aesthetic.

Did I mention I just got a new GPW1000 for $399?!

Casio G-Shock GPW1000KH-3A GravityMaster GPS Solar MB6 TRIPLE-G Hybrid Watch | eBay









Famous last words, but I feel pretty content with where my collection is at with this pick-up. I think I may be more focused on consolidation for the next little while (especially if I keep up the habit of buying $20-$100 watches for fun).


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The GPW is in close out mode because there's a new model. Good prices all over the place right now.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Timepiece has a lot of Glycine models starting at $88.98

Glycine Doorbuster Sales Event


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Update on my Lake House Leathers order from a few weeks ago. They'd sent me an incorrect band (veggie-tanned natural instead of chromexcel natural). The guy took a while to get back to me, which was fine, then was quick and helpful to answer some questions I had. I decided to stick with the veggie-tanned piece and see what becomes of it as it ages. It's like a science experiment for your wrist! Put it on my Oris today, and for now at least it looks to be a good match.


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

If you happen to be in the St. Petersburg FL area. TJ Maxx on Tyrone has Raymond Weil Freelancer auto on bracelet for $799. Freelancer Chrono for $849.


----------



## nam2212 (Nov 16, 2015)

El Primitivo said:


> If you happen to be in the St. Petersburg FL area. TJ Maxx on Tyrone has Raymond Weil Freelancer auto on bracelet for $799. Freelancer Chrono for $849.


I don't think I have ever seen a watch marked more than $199 at a TJ Maxx.


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

Oris Big Crown Date Stealth for $599!

Oris Big Crown Date Stealth Grey Automatic Men&apos;s Watch 733-7629-4263LS | eBay


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Timepiece has a lot of Glycine models starting at $88.98
> 
> Glycine Doorbuster Sales Event


Probably goes without saying, but check gooroo before buying. Glycine - direct account has incursore for less, and gooroo account countered even lower by about $20


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Keefy said:


> Oris Big Crown Date Stealth for $599!
> 
> Oris Big Crown Date Stealth Grey Automatic Men's Watch 733-7629-4263LS | eBay


That may (or may not, I really didn't put the time into checking) be the lowest price out there TODAY, but I'm fairly confident it's been lower (especially back in the good ole' WoW/The Watchery/SWI days). Either way, definitely not a bad price if you happen to like that particular model (and eye strain, lol!).


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Victorinox Swiss Army Racing Chrono--$179.99 http://www.shnoop.com/victorinox-me...tainless-steel-watch-with-black-leather-band/


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BeFrugal has 6% cashback on watches at Amazon again. It wasn't there the last time I checked.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Red dial Bulova Surveyor chrono for $89

Bulova Accutron II - 96B238 Chronograph Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013PDAV2A/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_ZjGnzbR6FXHXE


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Blue lobster on mesh for $99.

Both of these say Prime once available.

Bulova Accutron II - 96B232 Mesh Bracelet Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TPNW48Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_dlGnzbJBC8MET

Don't forget BeFrugal somebody mentioned above for a little extra savings.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

boze said:


> Blue lobster on mesh for $99.
> 
> Both of these say Prime once available.
> 
> ...


Thanks! In for one.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Keefy said:


> Oris Big Crown Date Stealth for $599!
> 
> Oris Big Crown Date Stealth Grey Automatic Men&apos;s Watch 733-7629-4263LS | eBay


I've been after this model for a while now, seen it in person and it's easier to read then some pictures online give the impression (although my memory could be playing tricks since I really want one). The lowest I've seen this watch (brand new from a legit seller) was $490-ish from WOW/SWI (I believe it was around $470 after cash back) a few weeks before they went under then it was $495 from joma but that required the use of a coupon code. A bunch of people on this thread purchased it then (I remember one poster had an issue returning it since swi/wow went under). I saw a new one go for around $350-375 on eBay from a private sellers auction about a month after that (wish I had gotten in on it but the listing was somewhat sketchy). I've been keeping an eye on the eBay listings and none of the sellers will go below that price with 'make an offer'. When I had emailed one quoting the joma price they replied saying joma plays pricing games with out of stock items and didn't reply to any more of my subsequent emails. Hope this helps.


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> I've been after this model for a while now, seen it in person and it's easier to read then some pictures online give the impression (although my memory could be playing tricks since I really want one). The lowest I've seen this watch (brand new from a legit seller) was $490 from WOW/SWI a few weeks before they went under then it was $495 from joma but that required the use of a coupon code. A bunch of people on this thread purchased it then (I remember one poster had an issue returning it since swi/wow went under). I saw a new one go for around $350-375 on eBay from a private sellers auction about a month after that (wish I had gotten in on it but the listing was somewhat sketchy). I've been keeping an eye on the eBay listings and none of the sellers will go below that price with 'make an offer'. When I had emailed one quoting the joma price they replied saying joma plays pricing games with out of stock items and didn't reply to any more of my subsequent emails. Hope this helps.


It looks good but surprisingly big at 44mm and am worried about the pcd coating

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

cairoanan said:


> Thanks! In for one.


Gone already. Nice catch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> A bunch of people on this thread purchased it then (I remember one poster had an issue returning it since swi/wow went under).


Yeah...that was me. I bought one, then the price went lower, so I bought the second one, thinking I'd return the first. Since I couldn't due to SWI going out of business, I now own 2 of these watches...one BNIB. I just don't have the thread count to unload it. I love the watch...and it IS much easier to read than most stealth or black-out watches. The lume isn't much to write about, though.

Here's a great deal on a Hamilton Khaki Aviation at Ashford....42mm, sapphire, bracelet, ETA 2824-2. $299 with code AFFKHAKIH299. Plus an additional 5% off with BeFrugal.
I really wanted the champagne dial (I have WAY too many black watches), but I've been wanting a simple non-38mm Hamilton, and I'm not passing up this price.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-aviation/H76665135.pid?nid=_cat6032&so=5


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

taike said:


> RyanD said:
> 
> 
> > Timepiece has a lot of Glycine models starting at $88.98
> ...


I have never seen a quartz Incursore :
Glycine 3873.19.MB Incursore Mens Quartz Watch


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dumpweed said:


> I have never seen a quartz Incursore :
> Glycine 3873.19.MB Incursore Mens Quartz Watch


"Quartz" with 46hr PR


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

taike said:


> dumpweed said:
> 
> 
> > taike said:
> ...


Joma showed as hand wind: 
http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3873-19-mb.html

Maybe it's a hand-wind/quartz hybrid, very unique!


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Black dial Bulova Surveyor on bracelet for $99 (two left):

Bulova Accutron II Silver Bracelet Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J35211Y/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

*Citizen Eco-Drive Men's AT7030-05E Proximity Bluetooth Chronograph 46mm Watch - $95.99*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Mens-AT7030-05E-Proximity-Bluetooth-Chronograph-46mm-Watch/262982318766?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D888007%26algo%3DDISC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D41376%26meid%3D8162e6dd5e3a449fb34ee1f74cd482aa%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D2%26sd%3D302179569186


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

boze said:


> Black dial Bulova Surveyor on bracelet for $99 (two left):
> 
> Bulova Accutron II Silver Bracelet Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J35211Y/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Sold out, that was quick!


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

Massdrop offering nice looking Spinnaker auto for $99 with 10 purchased. Seiko movement.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Looks great, but why is it 16mm thick?



El Primitivo said:


> Massdrop offering nice looking Spinnaker auto for $99 with 10 purchased. Seiko movement.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Doubles as a brass knuckle for the nights your running late to fight club.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Peace N Time said:


> Sold out, that was quick!


man, why do I always miss these accutron deals..!


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

-


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

El Primitivo said:


> Massdrop offering nice looking Spinnaker auto for $99 with 10 purchased. Seiko movement.


Too much pizza and beer, that's why its on special.


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

teioh3 said:


> This is from the seller (America First/ Watcheszon) who was selling the NJ0080 at about $66. I asked the seller for a refund after the response below. Too bad....from searching up this forum this isnt the first time Watcheszon screws up on price and refuses to ship.
> 
> "I am Maika from the data team in Philippines,
> 
> ...


Wow, that is quite the explanation. I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

teioh3 said:


> This is from the seller (America First/ Watcheszon) who was selling the NJ0080 at about $66. I asked the seller for a refund after the response below. Too bad....from searching up this forum this isnt the first time Watcheszon screws up on price and refuses to ship.
> 
> "I am Maika from the data team in Philippines,
> 
> ...


It's sincere and transparent.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Elkins45 said:


> View attachment 11970954
> This is way more expensive than stuff I usually buy, but it does come in under the <$1000 ceiling. Ball Watch has a preorder for a new model, the Fireman Night Breaker with a bunch of customizable options. Preorder prices range from $749 to $799 and you can choose strap/bracelet, dial color, index design and the color of the tritium tubes.
> 
> Nightbreaker


Tempting! But I'm saving up for a North Flag

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## nam2212 (Nov 16, 2015)

What in the world?


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

*Bulova 98B241 40mm Mens - $70.20 w/coupon.*

*CODE: PJUNESAVINGS10*

Bulova 98B241 Mens Two-Tone Stainless Steel Dress Watch


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

mr mash said:


> man, why do I always miss these accutron deals..!


Yeah you missed out on the blue lobster again


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cuevobat said:


> It's sincere and transparent.


It's basically bait and switch.

I've had this happen before, more than once. Told them (politely) to pound sand and send my purchase as asking for more money after the sale is a direct violation of eBay's TOS.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

matlobi said:


> It's basically bait and switch.
> 
> I've had this happen before, more than once. Told them (politely) to pound sand and send my purchase as asking for more money after the sale is a direct violation of eBay's TOS.


Upon reflection. Yes, sort of Nigerian Prince style.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

matlobi said:


> It's basically bait and switch.
> 
> I've had this happen before, more than once. Told them (politely) to pound sand and send my purchase as asking for more money after the sale is a direct violation of eBay's TOS.


How'd that work for you?


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

matlobi said:


> It's basically bait and switch.
> 
> I've had this happen before, more than once. Told them (politely) to pound sand and send my purchase as asking for more money after the sale is a direct violation of eBay's TOS.


I just looked up on ebay's contact us page and it doesnt look like the seller has to be held 100% to the original purchase price. He can literally refund me at anytime just to get out of the deal.... and with the ...... way ebay's feedback system works, once he refunded me any negative feedback i have on him will be automatically erased from the system.


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

teioh3 said:


> I just looked up on ebay's contact us page and it doesnt look like the seller has to be held 100% to the original purchase price. He can literally refund me at anytime just to get out of the deal.... and with the ...... way ebay's feedback system works, once he refunded me any negative feedback i have on him will be automatically erased from the system.


this was my thought. they should skip the story and just do the refund and apologize. bought two ~ but I knew it was a dice roll. if this is, as she says, not her first mistake like this, that is concerning as the level of mistakes was ridiculously high. If there are zero consequences, it will happen over and over again. Wonder what happened to the product location being in Ohio? Guess another listing "mistake"?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

whitemb said:


> How'd that work for you?


I received my products at the price sold at. Most sellers are scared of the potential negative feedback to push the issue.



teioh3 said:


> I just looked up on ebay's contact us page and it doesnt look like the seller has to be held 100% to the original purchase price. He can literally refund me at anytime just to get out of the deal.... and with the ...... way ebay's feedback system works, once he refunded me any negative feedback i have on him will be automatically erased from the system.


Yup, and in my experiences I would have been 100% OK with a refund. The first time it happened the seller was very aggressive in asking for extra money. No sob story, no "Oops, hit the wrong key when setting price.", etc. Just give me more money or you get nothing. In that instance I had no regrets about insisting the contract we entered in to be fulfilled.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

GunWale said:


> this was my thought. they should skip the story and just do the refund and apologize. bought two ~ but I knew it was a dice roll. if this is, as she says, not her first mistake like this, that is concerning as the level of mistakes was ridiculously high. If there are zero consequences, it will happen over and over again. Wonder what happened to the product location being in Ohio? Guess another listing "mistake"?


Wondering what legit reasons for his/her prior mistakes :think:


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

teioh3 said:


> This is from the seller (America First/ Watcheszon) who was selling the NJ0080 at about $66. I asked the seller for a refund after the response below. Too bad....from searching up this forum this isnt the first time Watcheszon screws up on price and refuses to ship.
> 
> "I am Maika from the data team in Philippines,
> 
> ...


Watcheszon gave a different sob story last October when they neglected to ship a watch & then asked me to pay more because of a supposed pricing error.

This is not a mistake, this seems like their routine business practice, and I'll believe that hospital-I'll-be-fired narrative as soon as I collect my millions from Nigerian royalty.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

They want you to cancel so it does not affect their seller rating.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

My question is how did the eagle eyes of this thread miss the $700 watch that sold for $300? :think:


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> My question is how did the eagle eyes of this thread miss the $700 watch that sold for $300? :think:


That was the citizen attesa

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

teioh3 said:


> That was the citizen attesa
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


:-!


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

teioh3 said:


> That was the citizen attesa
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Or an invicta....

The whole scam needs to be reported to the bay!

Ita


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

teioh3 said:


> This is from the seller (America First/ Watcheszon) who was selling the NJ0080 at about $66. I asked the seller for a refund after the response below. Too bad....from searching up this forum this isnt the first time Watcheszon screws up on price and refuses to ship.
> 
> "I am Maika from the data team in Philippines,
> 
> ...


Funny, there was a guy at a stoplight today holding a sign that said exactly the same thing!


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Still loving my new Maranez... not loving the leather band so much. The band itself is fine, but it only just barely fits my 8.5" wrists. Has anyone come across some good deals on 24mm leather bands with brass or bronze hardware lately?

Edit:
Bonus points for bands that are more accommodating to the full wristed among us.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Aragon has a DAD30 code which take out additional 30$ to select watches


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Looks really good at that price... anyone know how moddable these are?



El Primitivo said:


> Massdrop offering nice looking Spinnaker auto for $99 with 10 purchased. Seiko movement.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

Caberguy said:


> Still loving my new Maranez... not loving the leather band so much. The band itself is fine, but it only just barely fits my 8.5" wrists. Has anyone come across some good deals on 24mm leather bands with brass or bronze hardware lately?
> 
> Edit:
> Bonus points for bands that are more accommodating to the full wristed among us.


As a dude with an 8 inch wrist as well.... good luck :/

Your best bet is to order a custom strap to suit you, and buy the bronze hardware separately. This isn't going to be a "deal" really but check out arunas.bronze.buckles | eBay

He has many hand made bronze buckles that will suit more robust straps and watches. Such as a Maranez.


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

cuevobat said:


> It's sincere and transparent.


I think this is a Philippine scam. My girl is Philipino and I deal with scammers from there all day long.
this is utter trash to extort more money out of you.
DEMAND the watch for 58 or threaten really bad feedback, that is crap!!!!!!

I deal with them all day long bacause I work for Google wallet and the scams are usually from there and they ALWAYS use there kids in there story, ALWAYS. and they are ALWAYS under 7.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

teioh3 said:


> I just looked up on ebay's contact us page and it doesnt look like the seller has to be held 100% to the original purchase price. He can literally refund me at anytime just to get out of the deal.... and with the ...... way ebay's feedback system works, once he refunded me any negative feedback i have on him will be automatically erased from the system.


If the seller cancels the sale, you can still leave negative feedback and it won't be erased.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

cuevobat said:


> It's sincere and transparent.


Well... Definitely see-through


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Where exactly is the scam? They made a pricing mistake and then they offered to price match the next best price (albeit with a far fetched story that _may _or _may not_ be true). I would hardly call this a scam. And speaking from personal experience, I've bought 3 Seikos from Watcheszon, never had any issues and the customer service was prompt and courteous.

I don't know if a lady with 7 children made the mistake but whoever that was I am sure he/she is probably having a tough time right now and giving negative feedback out of spite for a deal that we all knew it was too good to be true seems unnecessary to me. After all, this is just a hobby for most of us here...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

thedius said:


> Where exactly is the scam? They made a pricing mistake and then they offered to price match the next best price (albeit with a far fetched story that _may _or _may not_ be true). I would hardly call this a scam. And speaking from personal experience, I've bought 3 Seikos from Watcheszon, never had any issues and the customer service was prompt and courteous.
> 
> I don't know if a lady with 7 children made the mistake but whoever that was I am sure he/she is probably having a tough time right now and giving negative feedback out of spite for a deal that we all knew it was too good to be true seems unnecessary to me. After all, this is just a hobby for most of us here...


A Nigerian prince, an army captain who lost his wallet, and the UN secretary general have all been waiting for your help. I will PM the details of where to wire funds.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

taike said:


> A Nigerian prince, an army captain who lost his wallet, and the UN secretary general have all been waiting for your help. I will PM the details of where to wire funds.


Please feel free to add a useful comment to the discussion at any time.


----------



## Matruchoti (Feb 11, 2016)

thedius said:


> Please feel free to add a useful comment to the discussion at any time.


Useful comment

Enviado desde mi Moto G (4) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

teioh3 said:


> This is from the seller (America First/ Watcheszon) who was selling the NJ0080 at about $66. I asked the seller for a refund after the response below. Too bad....from searching up this forum this isnt the first time Watcheszon screws up on price and refuses to ship.
> 
> "I am Maika from the data team in Philippines,
> 
> ...


The only thing they will be out if everyone cancels is the insertion fee and some negative feedback. They made a mistake and the sob story is way too much. Any seller cancel a paid transaction for up to 30 days after the sale without any reason or explanation to the buyer.

https://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/cancel-transaction-process.html#cancel


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

teioh3 said:


> This is from the seller (America First/ Watcheszon) who was selling the NJ0080 at about $66. I asked the seller for a refund after the response below. Too bad....from searching up this forum this isnt the first time Watcheszon screws up on price and refuses to ship.
> 
> "I am Maika from the data team in Philippines,
> 
> ...


It's a business deal, plain and simple. The seller set the price and you agreed to it. Done deal.
The butt talk trying to con you into forking over more money is out of line and very unprofessional. Hold fast and leave negative feedback whether the seller ships the item or not.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

NRAchad said:


> It's a business deal, plain and simple. The seller set the price and you agreed to it. Done deal.
> The butt talk trying to con you into forking over more money is out of line and very unprofessional. Hold fast and leave negative feedback whether the seller ships the item or not.


I had accidentally overbooked a client and had to put them up in a more expensive place. I could have canceled their reservation (I caught it 10 mins after they booked). But, I always hate when I get the runaround so I manned up and gave them a good deal. No crying, teeth gnashing, threats of someone being fired.

It's not show friends, its show business.

Don't have the coordination to put a sale on the computer? Stick to physical sales.

Any seller can cancel at any time without refund. All that happens is possible bad feedback. eBay makes it hard to leave bad feedback on cancelled sales - they move the sale out of your purchased items and you have to make an effort to find the transaction to leave bad feedback.

This stinks to high heaven of a scam.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

eljay said:


> Well... Definitely see-through


Agreed. It's a scam.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I too am sure this is a scam. What is everyone doing? I ordered but I have not yet emailed Watcheszon, nor have I heard from them. Are some of you waiting it out? Canceling orders? Reporting to eBay?



teioh3 said:


> This is from the seller (America First/ Watcheszon) who was selling the NJ0080 at about $66. I asked the seller for a refund after the response below. Too bad....from searching up this forum this isnt the first time Watcheszon screws up on price and refuses to ship.
> 
> "I am Maika from the data team in Philippines,
> 
> ...


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Geez guys, get over it, it was a pricing mistake. By the same logic Christopher Ward are nothing but a bunch of British scammers with an attitude... (for those who remember the "Christmas didn't come early this year" story).


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Are we angry at the scam? Or the poor execution of said scam?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Racer-X said:


> The only thing they will be out if everyone cancels is the insertion fee and some negative feedback. They made a mistake and the sob story is way too much. Any seller cancel a paid transaction for up to 30 days after the sale without any reason or explanation to the buyer.
> 
> http://You can cancel a transaction...n if your buyer has already paid for the item


I'm still laughing out loud at the term "Insertion fee". I thought that was negotiable.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Please, for the love of all that is good and holy, stop talking about the scam and let's get back to deals.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

uyebsk said:


> Are we angry at the scam? Or the poor execution of said scam?
> 
> View attachment 12050274


My 11 year and 8 year old kids come up with better stories when they want more allowance money from me than this guy.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation Pilot Auto Watch H76455933

$399 with code "DMHKHAKI399"

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...aki+aviation+pilot+pioneer+auto/H76455933.pid


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Seiko Recraft SNKN70

$88 with code "DMSERIES88"

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/a...s+for+men+and+women/recraft+series/SNKN70.pid


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hamilton Khaki X-Patrol

$688 with code "AFFKHAK688"

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...i+aviation+x-patrol+auto+chrono/H76566351.pid


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Please, for the love of all that is good and holy, stop talking about the scam and let's get back to deals.


OK, eBay has a 10% off coupon good through midnight Pacific time 6/9 on $25 or more.
PJUNESAVINGS10


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

NRAchad said:


> OK, eBay has a 10% off coupon good through midnight Pacific time 6/9 on $25 or more.
> PJUNESAVINGS10


Thats only for a specific list of sellers

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Rocat said:


> I'm still laughing out loud at the term "Insertion fee". I thought that was negotiable.


I think the insertion fee is negotiable in certain parts of Nevada.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Dagaz is having a "pre-spring thaw" sale. Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

Personally I think the best deal is 30% off Aurora brings it to $346.50 USD (4 models).










25% off Thunderbolt now $285 USD










And 15% of TII Typhoon at $552.50 USD


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Slant said:


> Personally I think the best deal is 30% off Aurora brings it to $346.50 USD (4 models).


That's decent. 
I paid $376 and though it was a deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

teioh3 said:


> This is from the seller (America First/ Watcheszon) who was selling the NJ0080 at about $66. I asked the seller for a refund after the response below. Too bad....from searching up this forum this isnt the first time Watcheszon screws up on price and refuses to ship.
> 
> "I am Maika from the data team in Philippines,
> 
> ...


Just logging in and catching up. I'm not overly surprised this was a "pricing error" and said so when this posted on the thread. Still, I put thru the order hoping it was real.

Sent a note earlier today asking for a status. I have not yet rec'd the above notice from "Maika". In fact, have rec'd not correspondence at all from the seller other than "positive" feedback on ebay which was posted by them for me. The transaction is still active, showing a delivery date of Tues 6/13.

I can accept a pricing error and canceling the sale. BUT, IMO, the above note reeks of scam. And, as another poster put up, sounds like they have done something similar previously. PLUS, the misleading location (Dayton, OH) indicates highly suspect business practices.

The way this should have been handled was a note cancelling the transaction with a simple professional apology...no personal stories, excuses, etc....just regret a mistake was made, a complete refund in process and possibly some type of coupon/discount for a future purchase.

They crossed the line with the request to "top up" and all the personal drama. I am not cancelling my order. They will have to do that. I plan on opening a complaint with ebay. Too many red flags.


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

RIP thread subscribers


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

MacInFL said:


> Just logging in and catching up.


Thanks, man!


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

My cousin went to a Jared Galleria of Jewelers in Auburn Hills, Michigan. 

He bought a brand new Planet Ocean 42mm 8500 for $3100 before tax. Apparently, they are selling off most of their Omegas with heavy discounts. I called them today. They don't have the orange numerals, orange bezel Planet Ocean I want. But they told me that they have sales on several Planet Oceans, Aqua Terras, Constellations, Speedmasters (not speedy pro). 

They also told me surrounding Jared locations are also having huge sales. 

Thought I should pass this information along if anyone is in the area.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Finally AmazonUS has the Blue version G7-008 in stock. Only $92USD.


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

yankeexpress said:


> Finally AmazonUS has the Blue version G7-008 in stock. Only $92USD.


Link - Gigandet blue on Amazon


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

faiz31887 said:


> My cousin went to a Jared Galleria of Jewelers in Auburn Hills, Michigan.
> 
> He bought a brand new Planet Ocean 42mm 8500 for $3100 before tax. Apparently, they are selling off most of their Omegas with heavy discounts. I called them today. They don't have the orange numerals, orange bezel Planet Ocean I want. But they told me that they have sales on several Planet Oceans, Aqua Terras, Constellations, Speedmasters (not speedy pro).
> 
> ...


That Jared. It could only be him. But then again, why wouldn't it be?


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Karkarov said:


> As a dude with an 8 inch wrist as well.... good luck :/
> 
> Your best bet is to order a custom strap to suit you, and buy the bronze hardware separately. This isn't going to be a "deal" really but check out arunas.bronze.buckles | eBay
> 
> He has many hand made bronze buckles that will suit more robust straps and watches. Such as a Maranez.


Just figured out that the buckle is on a spring bar, that'll make it easier.


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

This looks nice



















https://www.massdrop.com/buy/spinnaker-spence-automatic-watch


----------



## Deputy Dave (May 12, 2008)

yankeexpress said:


> Finally AmazonUS has the Blue version G7-008 in stock. Only $92USD.


Ordered!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Finally AmazonUS has the Blue version G7-008 in stock. Only $92USD.


The bezel does not rotate, is that correct?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Rocat said:


> The bezel does not rotate, is that correct?


Correct. Unlike Seiko, the bezel is always lined up.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

faiz31887 said:


> My cousin went to a Jared Galleria of Jewelers in Auburn Hills, Michigan.
> 
> He bought a brand new Planet Ocean 42mm 8500 for $3100 before tax. Apparently, they are selling off most of their Omegas with heavy discounts. I called them today. They don't have the orange numerals, orange bezel Planet Ocean I want. But they told me that they have sales on several Planet Oceans, Aqua Terras, Constellations, Speedmasters (not speedy pro).
> 
> ...


Not a surprise. Jared and other chain jewelers (many of which are owned by Jared's parent company) are struggling to move watches. The inventory is expensive and doesn't move nearly as fast as a diamond engagement ring or tennis bracelet.

This, along with grey market, is why many of the smaller brands that aren't collector darlings (Baume & Mercier, Maurice Lacroix) are faring poorly while even the large brands (including Rolex's less popular watches) are selling at heavy discounts.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Just logging in and catching up. I'm not overly surprised this was a "pricing error" and said so when this posted on the thread. Still, I put thru the order hoping it was real.
> 
> Sent a note earlier today asking for a status. I have not yet rec'd the above notice from "Maika". In fact, have rec'd not correspondence at all from the seller other than "positive" feedback on ebay which was posted by them for me. The transaction is still active, showing a delivery date of Tues 6/13.
> 
> ...


Rec'd an message back thru ebay from "Giselle" saying that I needed to check my email because an important notification had been sent. There was nothing in my "Inbox" nor "Suspect" (email that is filtered) folders. So I sent a note back thru ebay, asking they either resend or why not use the ebay messaging system(I think we know why). Later this morning, I rec'd the "Maika" note back thru ebay messages. It was same as had already been posted except for the watch model and numbers section:

*Lowest price in eBay : NJ0080-50E | eBay 
lowest price in ebay : USD$166.95

due to my mistake you have brought it at : USD$66.60 
Our lowest price : USD$116.90 
Top-up needed : USD$50.30 ​*
My response will be that I understand that pricing errors may occur. I do not need to cancel but understand if they desire to do so. They can either deliver the watch or cancel the order.

Regarding the supposed "slip up", then perhaps this isn't the right job for "Maika" seeing that this has happened previously. Personally, I think that is merely a ruse to play a sympathy card and try to persuade buyers not to leave negative feedback.

I will also ask why did they list "America-First" as being based in Dayton, OH when they are an off shore international seller.

Merely posting to see if we are all getting the same message/quotes. Please feel free to PM rather than posting within the thread.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Kohls coupons head's up. You'll need a Kohl's cc to get the 30% off.

30% off code: BEACH 30 
$10 off $50: DADSDAY10

Here's a quick look through of the Bulova section, not sure if best deals but seem decent for now:

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-2...eather-chronograph-watch-98a156.jsp?prdPV=136 - $331
Not sure how it would fit/feel on a flatter wrist:








https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-2...ii-leather-skeleton-watch-96a155.jsp?prdPV=37 - $226:








https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-1...rine-star-stainless-steel-98b203.jsp?prdPV=59 - $173.40








https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-2...able-band-set-96b251.jsp?pfm=rrrecs-pdp-gtab1 - $278.40
Bracelet version available for a bit more.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> Rec'd an message back thru ebay from "Giselle" saying that I needed to check my email because an important notification had been sent. There was nothing in my "Inbox" nor "Suspect" (email that is filtered) folders. So I sent a note back thru ebay, asking they either resend or why not use the ebay messaging system(I think we know why). Later this morning, I rec'd the "Maika" note back thru ebay messages. It was same as had already been posted except for the watch model and numbers section:
> 
> *Lowest price in eBay : NJ0080-50E | eBay
> lowest price in ebay : USD$166.95
> ...


I have been loosely following this "mishap" and start wondering if this was a bait and switch situation - bring you in a low price and then tell you "top up".


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation has the best prices going on Oris Aquis diver watches.

Model 733.7653.41.59.RS, $825 and $767.25 after Be Frugal rebate.
Oris Aquis Date Men's Watch Model: 733.7653.41.59.RS









Model 01 733 7653 4127-07 4 26 34EB (Damn, Oris, come up with a better way of signifying your models!), $875, $813.75 with Be Frugal.
Oris Aquis Date Men's Watch Model: 01 733 7653 4127-07 4 26 34EB









Their other Aquis models have already sold out.

I've never owned one, but everybody I've heard on here who has an Aquis seems to rave about it.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

*CCCP Kashalot Dress Automatic Watch - $69.99*

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/cccp-kashalot-dress-automatic-watch


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Amazon has that Curv Chrono for $329 without all the discounts and credit card requirements. Only one left in stock!

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Collection-Quartz-Stainless-Leather/dp/B01JGIPESE









I really like the look of this one, but I already have the Moon Watch and this one:









(Yes, my chrono is running).


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

This must be a Bulova thread ?


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

oshane_f said:


> This must be a Bulova thread ?


It goes in cycles, right now there are a lot of deals on Bulovas. Could be seeing some Eternas dropping before too long.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

oshane_f said:


> This must be a Bulova thread ?


For now.
Three months ago, it was Christopher Ward thread. Before that, a Glycine thread. Before that, a JeanRichard thread. Before that, a Christopher Ward thread again. There was some Bulova Moonwatch in there too.

There seem to be "dumps" on the market all at the same time. It can be brands closing out old models, or other brands just offering sales, or someone offering a sale and then other websites matching it. Just wait a few weeks, and there'll be something new.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> It goes in cycles, right now there are a lot of deals on Bulovas. Could be seeing some Eternas dropping before too long.


Also buckets of Glycine; keep them all coming, it's all great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> *CCCP Kashalot Dress Automatic Watch - $69.99*


Is it worth buying? How about that Slava movement performance? Seems to be usually sold quite lower than MSRP (around 200$ ) but still tempting

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

Any one know this brand and us this price fair ?
Havaan Tuvali

http://www.havaantuvali.com


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

Any one know this brand and is this a fair price?
Havaan Tuvali

http://www.havaantuvali.com/


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

oshane_f said:


> This must be a Bulova thread ?


Sure it's mainly Bulova, Seiko, Citizen, and Glycine but around the holiday time this thread has gotten me several high-end pieces for cheap. So no complaints here.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

oshane_f said:


> This must be a Bulova thread ?


Bulova and drama.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

oshane_f said:


> This must be a Bulova thread ?


To be honest, I don't know if $329 for that Curv Chrono is a deal or not. I got my Gemini Auto Chrono for $279 after all discounts, rebates, and cash back. Now THAT was a deal!
I just liked the look of that Curv and wanted more info on it. I saw it was cheaper at Amazon, and thought someone who liked it and didn't have a Kohls card could still get a deal. 
In fact, for those who would prefer blue and steel over red and rose gold, it's even cheaper: $327.05.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Collection-Quartz-Stainless-Leather/dp/B01HU1OMI2


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

catcherus said:


> Is it worth buying? How about that Slava movement performance? Seems to be usually sold quite lower than MSRP (around 200$ ) but still tempting
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


I believe the Slava 2427 movement is now owned by Lum-Tec and use a twin barrel handwind base mechanism. For the price, I think it's a nice addition due to it's movement design IMO.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

studiompd said:


> https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-1...rine-star-stainless-steel-98b203.jsp?prdPV=59 - $173.40


If that were 2mm smaller and automatic, I would buy two of them. Love the styling, and the fine coin-edge bezel (really wish more makers would do that), but it's just too big.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The Jared Omegas are displays only. Killer deals, but all of the ones I looked at were scratched. Idiot salespeople said there are no scratches, blah blah blah. 

Waste of time for me. Plus I still think every time I look at a PO that there are better watches for far less money.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

oshane_f said:


> Any one know this brand and is this a fair price?
> Havaan Tuvali
> 
> Havaan Tuvali Watch Co., Ltd.


Well, $400 for just about any watch with a swiss movement and sapphire crystal is not unreasonable. I don't know anything about the brand, but the specs look solid (Sellita auto, 450m WR, sapphire). And at least the slide rule bezel looks like it's actually going to be functional. I'd be nervous about a 43mm wide watch that's essentially a square -- it's probably going to wear large. And the hands look a little short for me -- especially for what's supposed to be a pilot instrument-style watch.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Kohls in store clearance plus $10 off of $50 Dads Day coupon. A Protrek PRG270 for $47 bucks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> The Jared Omegas are displays only. Killer deals, but all of the ones I looked at were scratched. Idiot salespeople said there are no scratches, blah blah blah.
> 
> Waste of time for me. Plus I still think every time I look at a PO that there are better watches for far less money.


I've run into that before at Jared's as well as some other retailers, they consider their display models to still be "new".


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

audio.bill said:


> I've run into that before at Jared's as well as some other retailers, they consider their display models to still be "new".


You can order brand new ones, but not the 50% off styles. Display only for the sale.

I just remembered the lady being a little ticked when I handed one back and I said I'd have to pay hundreds for new links to replace the scratched ones. She said, "we can buff that right out", like I'm an idiot. Of course the links are brushed.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

StogieNinja said:


> If that were 2mm smaller and automatic, I would buy two of them. Love the styling, and the fine coin-edge bezel (really wish more makers would do that), but it's just too big.


Very nice watch in the metal. Looks more $ than it is and tended to wear small for me. Excellent value for $.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Very nice watch in the metal. Looks more $ than it is and tended to wear small for me. Excellent value for $.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


You're not helping! 

EDIT: @*valuewatchguy*, can you comment on how it wears compared to an Orient Mako/Ray?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

oshane_f said:


> Any one know this brand and is this a fair price?
> Havaan Tuvali
> 
> Havaan Tuvali Watch Co., Ltd.


Interesting read on the background Q&A with Eric Yeh, founder of Havaan Tuvali | WatchPaper

There's also a thread in the public forum where everyone's a critic


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

From Slickdeals


Ashford.com has *Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation Automatic Watch (H76565835) on sale for $447 - $178 w/ promo code SDKHAKI269 = $269. Shipping is free. Thanks sasha.Seahorn







*





​


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

StogieNinja said:


> You're not helping!
> 
> EDIT: @*valuewatchguy*, can you comment on how it wears compared to an Orient Mako/Ray?


Sorry, the mako and ray may be one of the forum favorites that i have not owned. No useful intel i can give you. Sorry.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Invicta 12470 Men's Pro Diver Intrinsic Ana-Digi White Dial Steel Bracelet Chronograph Dive Watch

https://www.discountwatchstore.com/...cts/watches-invicta-12470-pro-diver-intrinsic

Steepest "discount" I have come across yet
$1295.00 retail can be had for $68.71.
That is 95% off, rounded up.
Free shipping if you spend over $100

Actually I googled and Amazon has it for $54.95

Be careful of those price/marketing ploys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Save 45% from Orient USA with code THANKSDAD. Excludes Mako USA II unfortunately.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

justin86 said:


> Save 45% from Orient USA with code THANKSDAD. Excludes Mako USA II unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


30OFF always works.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Finally AmazonUS has the Blue version G7-008 in stock. Only $92USD.


I picked one up at the end of March when the amazon seller was still offering the 10% discount. I returned it after a few days. The case quality was a big step down from the sea grounds I have and the bezel looked very "plasticky". I really wanted to like it because the design is so hot but I couldn't ultimately get past those issues.


----------



## ericheng (Aug 31, 2014)

Another Massdrop item. Victorinox Divemaster 500 Automatic.









Sent from my Redmi Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

The OrientUSA website is running a 45% off sale with code: THANKSDAD "some exclusions apply."

I can confirm that the Mako USA remains excluded and therefore overpriced, but the Nami is *not* excluded. The blue dial Nami goes from $375 + S&H to $206 + S&H.

I didn't see anything else to get excited about, but you're welcome to go hunting for deals.


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

OvrSteer said:


> The OrientUSA website is running a 45% off sale with code: THANKSDAD "some exclusions apply."
> 
> I can confirm that the Mako USA remains excluded and therefore overpriced, but the Nami is *not* excluded. The blue dial Nami goes from $375 + S&H to $206 + S&H.
> 
> I didn't see anything else to get excited about, but you're welcome to go hunting for deals.


I wish I could see one in person first.. bought too much this year already.. need to stop... No no no! Damn how those confirm and cancel buttons look so similar!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Gavox sale









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

Bulova Sea King on bracelet for $165.81. I've had mine for a couple years and it's a great watch. Superbly accurate, strong lume, sapphire crystal and the black ion coating is very durable. It is rather large (46.5mm), but it's very comfortable if you can pull off the size.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-98B24...nodeID=7147441011&psd=1&keywords=Bulova+watch


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

Bulova Surveyor black dial on a bracelet. 1 available for 99. Someone buy this please before my will power gives out. This thing is so much sexier in person then in the Amazon photo. Killin me.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accutron-Silver-Bracelet-Watch/dp/B00J35211Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1496927233&sr=1-1&nodeID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=bulova+surveyor+bracelet


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

ericheng said:


> Another Massdrop item. Victorinox Divemaster 500 Automatic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Looks like it ended, it was limited to 55 pieces. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-swiss-army-dive-master-500-watch



Canyon55 said:


> ericheng said:
> 
> 
> > Another Massdrop item. Victorinox Divemaster 500 Automatic.
> ...


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

bc4393 said:


> Bulova Surveyor black dial on a bracelet. 1 available for 99. Someone buy this please before my will power gives out. This thing is so much sexier in person then in the Amazon photo. Killin me.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accutron-Silver-Bracelet-Watch/dp/B00J35211Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1496927233&sr=1-1&nodeID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=bulova+surveyor+bracelet
> 
> View attachment 12064298


You're extremely lucky. Someone did.

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

OvrSteer said:


> The OrientUSA website is running a 45% off sale with code: THANKSDAD "some exclusions apply."
> 
> I can confirm that the Mako USA remains excluded and therefore overpriced, but the Nami is *not* excluded. The blue dial Nami goes from $375 + S&H to $206 + S&H.
> 
> I didn't see anything else to get excited about, but you're welcome to go hunting for deals.


Most interesting thing I saw was the Orient Star Classic on a bracelet goes down to $379. That's $20 less than Long Island Watch. Not bad.


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

I almost pulled the trigger on that black surveyor, as I'm sort of in "need" of a dress watch.

But my red surveyor chrono arrived this morning:








It's very different to anything else that I have, and a touch smaller. I'm also a bit surprised that the small seconds hand keeps seconds during normal functioning, while the large seconds hand is only used when the chrono is activated. This is different from other chronos that I've owned. Including my first "good" watch, which was the maligned two-tone Bulova Marine Star with the alarm function that I got in high school.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

one of these days...............missed again



bc4393 said:


> Bulova Surveyor black dial on a bracelet. 1 available for 99. Someone buy this please before my will power gives out. This thing is so much sexier in person then in the Amazon photo. Killin me.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accutron-Silver-Bracelet-Watch/dp/B00J35211Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1496927233&sr=1-1&nodeID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=bulova+surveyor+bracelet
> 
> View attachment 12064298


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Caberguy said:


> I almost pulled the trigger on that black surveyor, as I'm sort of in "need" of a dress watch.
> 
> But my red surveyor chrono arrived this morning:
> View attachment 12065058
> ...


That's the 'correct' way for a chrono to work, because it allows you to read to the second accurately and use a Tachymeter (although a Tachymeter isn't included on that particular one.)

You'll also note that the 262KHz chrono has some cool quirks that most of the other quartz chronos don't
The seconds subdial ticks twice a second (once is normal) for slightly smoother ticking.
When timing the main chrono hand ticks 8 times a second for nearly smooth sweeping (1x/second is common in watches that have a sub-seconds subdial like this one, 4x a second is possible in watches that don't, but this one does both.)
The sub-seconds subdial just spins nicely-- I can't get a straight answer for how fast, but at least 16x a second, possibly 32. That's not completely unheard-of, but it's a nice feature.


----------



## pianomansam (Jan 21, 2017)

Cheap Invicta quartz watches are even cheaper in today's Amazon Gold Box. I can't link since I don't have enough posts, but you should be able to find it easily enough.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

MassDrop has Seiko Prospex SRPA, in four different models from 165$ with free Shipping to US, and some change (2.65$) for Europe.









Also, 3 more nedded for Casio G-shock GAX 100G-lide (3 diferent models) to reach 75$. I don't know if it is really a bargain, but for the fans...


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

OMG there's an automatic version of the Adventure???? 

I might have to upgrade...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Did anybody make it to the Mont Blanc sample sale? Tomorrow is the last day.

MONT BLANC SAMPLE SALE (6/6-6/9/2017) - 260SAMPLESALE


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If someone has a relatively inexpensive purchase to make on Ashford now, that new rebate site I told you about earlier, Lemoney.com, has a whopping 16% rebate on the first $70 of a purchase. Portions of a purchase over $70 get a 3% rebate.

Sample deal: Hamilton Khaki Aviation automatic, H76565125, $289 with coupon code 'AFFKHAKI289'

Rebate takes it to $271.23. The next-best price I see anywhere is $449.

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76565125 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## jdres (Apr 14, 2016)

Run, don't walk, to your nearest Kohl's and look in the clearance section of the watch case:
















Casio ProTrek PRG-270: $180 minus 70% markdown, minus $10 off of $50 Father's day coupon, minus stacking 20% coupon = $35.20 plus tax !!

Good luck !!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jdres said:


> Run, don't walk, to your nearest Kohl's and look in the clearance section of the watch case:
> 
> View attachment 12068218
> 
> ...


Where is the stacking coupon?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jdres (Apr 14, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Where is the stacking coupon?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Use promo code 'BUYQUICK', both online and in store.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

BEACH30 = %30 off with a Kohls card
DADSDAY10 = $10 qualified items.


----------



## superh3ro (Mar 8, 2017)

pianomansam said:


> Cheap Invicta quartz watches are even cheaper in today's Amazon Gold Box. I can't link since I don't have enough posts, but you should be able to find it easily enough.


4 hrs late and i missed the red one! nooooooooo


----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

Took the advice of running to the nearest Kohls...no Pro Trek for me but scored this nice Edifice for $52 (had 20% off coupon) out the door with $10 Kohls Cash= $42 net. I'm Happy


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Dan Henry 1970 Automatic Compressor Style Orange Diver--10% off $250 pre-order for July delivery...


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

Long Island watch has got Red Star Hand Wind Mechanical Chronograph with Moonphase fro $350. I assume it is a good deal for good watch. I hope it does not rattle.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Pro Diver said:


> Dan Henry 1970 Automatic Compressor Style Orange Diver--10% off $250 pre-order for July delivery...


Those are sharp, but is the price a bit higher than before?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Not a smokin' deal, but hard to find Bambinos in stock, much less at a discount (from Slickdeals)

Pass the Watch is offering the following Orient 2nd Generation Bambino Watches for $115 with code *OB25

Black Dial/Black Strap [passthewatch.com]

White/Silver Dial / Black Strap [passthewatch.com]

White/Silver Dial / Black Strap
[passthewatch.com]
White Dial/ Brown Strap
[passthewatch.com]
Black Dial/Black Strap
[passthewatch.com]
White Dial/ Brown Strap [passthewatch.com]

White Dial/ Brown Strap [passthewatch.com]

White Dial/ Brown Strap [passthewatch.com]

Black Dial/Black Strap [passthewatch.com]

White Dial/ Brown Strap [passthewatch.com]*


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

RBLAINE said:


> Those are sharp, but is the price a bit higher than before?


No, the Dan Henry back-order price for the red/black 1970 is $225.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This Bulova is $199.99 at Costco. Nice looking watch in person.


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

Caberguy said:


> I almost pulled the trigger on that black surveyor, as I'm sort of in "need" of a dress watch.
> 
> But my red surveyor chrono arrived this morning:
> View attachment 12065058
> ...


I ordered mine three days ago with free shipping and it arrived today. Nice watch!


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

jdres said:


> Run, don't walk, to your nearest Kohl's and look in the clearance section of the watch case:
> 
> View attachment 12068218
> 
> ...


I'm wearing mine today. So many cool features . For the $$$ they are almost giving them away. Crap I paid $46 

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Pro Diver said:


> Dan Henry 1970 Automatic Compressor Style Orange Diver--10% off $250 pre-order for July delivery...


I thought this new run was supposed to be smaller?


----------



## jdres (Apr 14, 2016)

jlow28 said:


> I'm wearing mine today. So many cool features . For the $$$ they are almost giving them away. Crap I paid $46
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


I returned the one I purchased on Monday and re-bought it today with the extra 20% off coupon. No problems. Saved another 10 bucks...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

The Seiko SKX013 is down to ~$206 USD through seller Watchsavings on Amazon right now and there are a few left. This is before the 6% or 3% cash back from BeFrugal or eBates, respectively. If you have Amazon Prime and an Amazon rewards credit card, you get an additional 5% back in Amazon credit. This puts it well below what I've seen it listed at Jomashop, LIW, CW or liquidators.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000Y91CLS/


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

The Bulova Red Surveyor Chrono seems to be on pre-order at Amazon for $89 again... if you're willing to wait until 6/18:
https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...eID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=bulova+accutron


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jlow28 said:


> jdres said:
> 
> 
> > Run, don't walk, to your nearest Kohl's and look in the clearance section of the watch case:
> ...


 For all you guys that are saying "Run to Kohl's", I step foot in my local store and they don't even have a clearance section on watches. LOL. There's obviously no economic down turn in Lexington County South Carolina. Someone besides me must be buying all the watches.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

jdres said:


> Run, don't walk, to your nearest Kohl's and look in the clearance section of the watch case:
> 
> View attachment 12068218
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

So, my Gravitymaster arrived, and I think it's cool. Big, but not unexpectedly so:

















Already did a GPS satellite synch without a hitch. Sapphire crystal, 200m water resistance, and the lume is turbo-charged. This is about 30 seconds of sunlight out of the box:


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> So, my Gravitymaster arrived, and I think it's cool. Big, but not unexpectedly so:
> 
> View attachment 12071122
> 
> ...


Nice. How big is your wrist?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

teioh3 said:


> Nice. How big is your wrist?


About 7 7/8 inches.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> About 7 7/8 inches.


That GPW is nice....how much did you pay, I missed this one a few pages back.

Thanks!

S

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fossil-Sele...hash=item2f0528d2a9:m:mYKiAefwKAgo3Y3MCTSGQIA

Looks like a good deal- but 46mm diameter....


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is a good deal or not but thought it seemed like it. Not bad looking as fashion watches go. Farragamo automatic Day Date with display case back for $495 w/ code FD100 on Joma.

http://www.jomashop.com/ferragamo-w...utm_campaign=2017/06/08+Dad+Doorbusters+Email

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanPatrick said:


> I'm not sure if this is a good deal or not but thought it seemed like it. Not bad looking as fashion watches go. Farragamo automatic Day Date with display case back for $495 w/ code FD100 on Joma.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/ferragamo-w...utm_campaign=2017/06/08+Dad+Doorbusters+Email
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's about as cheap as I've seen for an automatic Ferragamo. Here are a couple of other models for around the same price.

https://www.amazon.com/Salvatore-Ferragamo-FQ1040013-Stainless-Automatic/dp/B00CPKIZQO/

https://www.amazon.com/Salvatore-Ferragamo-FQ1010013-Stainless-Self-Winding/dp/B00CPKIRMQ/


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Rocat said:


> For all you guys that are saying "Run to Kohl's", I step foot in my local store and they don't even have a clearance section on watches. LOL. There's obviously no economic down turn in Lexington County South Carolina. Someone besides me must be buying all the watches.


Same for me. I'm in Des Moines Iowa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Watchshop at Rakuten has the new 2017 Seiko Cocktail Time watches for approx $297 to $325, before shipping costs which are about $18. Note that the Japan model numbers are different than the US model numbers. (SARY073, SARY075, SARY076, SARY078.). US prices are about $100 more.










http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/watch-shop/


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Ossamanity said:


> Same for me. I'm in Des Moines Iowa
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's the extent of the watch clearance section at the Kohl's nearest to me.









That Marc Anthony watch is a skeleton automatic, though I have no idea who makes it. Apparently, Marc Anthony is a label exclusive to Kohl's.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Can you provide a direct link?
Somehow I cannot find those watches, the only watch I see, following your link, is a SBDC033.



ki6h said:


> Watchshop at Rakuten has the new 2017 Seiko Cocktail Time watches for approx $297 to $325, before shipping costs which are about $18. Note that the Japan model numbers are different than the US model numbers. (SARY073, SARY075, SARY076, SARY078.). US prices are about $100 more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

smille76 said:


> That GPW is nice....how much did you pay, I missed this one a few pages back.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> S


eBay seller accepted an offer of $399.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

What are the new Seiko Cocktail Time watches going for normally? Have they not really hit the market yet? It seems hard to find them. I don't know if ~$300 is a good deal, or if once they become more widely available they will settle into to a similar street price. Any info?


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Aeryn said:


> Can you provide a direct link?
> Somehow I cannot find those watches, the only watch I see, following your link, is a SBDC033.


Strange -- those watches appear for me when I click the link. Try searching by model number in the search box, perhaps that will help.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

ki6h said:


> Strange -- those watches appear for me when I click the link. Try searching by model number in the search box, perhaps that will help.


Doesn't work

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*NOT A DEAL. *If that bothers you, then please scroll past.



MacInFL said:


> Rec'd an message back thru ebay from "Giselle" saying that I needed to check my email because an important notification had been sent. There was nothing in my "Inbox" nor "Suspect" (email that is filtered) folders. So I sent a note back thru ebay, asking they either resend or why not use the ebay messaging system(I think we know why). Later this morning, I rec'd the "Maika" note back thru ebay messages. It was same as had already been posted except for the watch model and numbers section:
> 
> *Lowest price in eBay : NJ0080-50E | eBay
> lowest price in ebay : USD$166.95
> ...


Final episode to the "America-First" / WatchesZon pricing debacle. Rec'd PM's from a couple of forum members but certain there are other members have been impacted so documenting this for all. To get to the punch line, WatchesZon and its shell companies engage in unethical behavior. I will never knowingly do business with WatchesZon in the future.

Over the last few days, I have rec'd messages thru Ebay message system, imploring me to either "top up" the payment or cancel the order, all against the back drop of the "Maika" story. My response has been that there was no need for me to cancel the order. They should either deliver the watch (on time) or cancel the order from their side. Last night I rec'd several messages, beginning with (a)another request to "top up" or cancel; (b) they were cancelling the order with a request that I not leave negative feedback; and (c) a message from ebay saying the seller had cancelled the order at *my *request. This last action effectively prevents me from leaving any feedback.

I will be reporting this to ebay. There are several issues here which either violate ebay rules or are unethical behavior:

Requesting additional payment / changing the price after the sale.
False advertising - stating the store location was in Dayton, OH while this is effectively a non-USA off shore international seller. In a PM from a "Down Under" member, stated they had purchased thru "Australia-First".
Attempting to communicate outside/around ebay.
Requesting payment outside of ebay. According to another member, they were told that WatchesZon would issue a separate invoice thru Paypal for the "top up".


I do believe WatchesZon made a pricing error. If they had immediately contacted the buyers, apologized for the error, cancelled the order and issued immediate refunds and perhaps offered some type of future discount, then I would say no "foul" (aside from the deceptive store front location). But what we have here is a seller who is attempting to mislead and manipulate buyers in order to minimize repercussions from its mistakes.

The first clue is the "Maika" story which I believe is put forth to invoke sympathy, persuade buyers to cancel the order or dissuade them from posting negative feedback. Poor Maika will have to repay, she has just returned from medical leave, she has family depending upon this job. There may be a grain of truth in this but, if this was the second instance of her committing a similar error which creates a loss ($$ / reputation) and customer problems, my experience in the business world tells me Maika is either already terminated or permanently assigned to another position for which she is better suited. Personally, I think the story(s) is largely a fabrication.

Which leads to the centerpiece of this scam...the request to "top up" the payment (interesting choice of words). Frankly, this has puzzled me because the "top up" price is still well below the usual going price, about $50 for this watch. Knowing low end watches like this have lower profit margins, virtually certain WatchesZon is losing $30 or more which doesn't make sense. I'm thinking this is a ploy not to get more money but to get those willing to pay more to cancel the transaction. Here is how it will be played.

First off, WatchesZon will not deliver a watch that they are losing any significant amount. Those buyers who will not cancel up front and really want the watches, WatchesZon will eventually tell them they are cancelling unless the buyer pays more. Anyone tracking prices will see that the "top up" price is still a good deal. They may not be happy with paying more but see that the revised price is better than they can get elsewhere.

Once the buyer agrees to pay the new price, WatchesZon will then tell the buyer to cancel the original order and WatchesZon will then issue a new invoice at the "top up" price. The buyer cancels but then WatchesZon does not issue the new invoice, giving some reason or delaying tactic, which eventually results in WatchesZon apologizing for the delay and will get back to the buyer at a later date...which never happens. Or worse yet, the buyer is told that the price has now been raised to what it should have sold for and that WatchesZon regrets the mixup. The buyer has lost all leverage. Ebay does not allow feedback on orders cancelled by the buyer.

Perhaps I am getting too cynical in life or giving the seller too much credit but believe that's the game being played.

*UPDATE:* Just got off the phone with ebay which is opening a case. Fortunately, all my communication with the seller was thru the ebay messaging system so everything was clearly documented. It took about 10 minutes. I would encourage anyone else that has been impacted to also report.

Just to put this into perspective, I have plenty of watches (ask my wife!!!) so not heart broken that this one "got away". No. the final straw was the seller cancelling the order, falsely doing so, saying that it was at my request in an attempt to cover their tracks.


----------



## Pot6 (Aug 23, 2016)

Glycine combat aquarius for $700 in ebay: the lowest I have ever seen
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Men...ch-/112423872674?_trksid=p2349526.m2548.l4275


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

swank said:


> What are the new Seiko Cocktail Time watches going for normally? Have they not really hit the market yet? It seems hard to find them. I don't know if ~$300 is a good deal, or if once they become more widely available they will settle into to a similar street price. Any info?


Already hit the market. IIRC, it was around 450 +- with maybe 15-20% depending on AD.

I assume it will go down fast.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

B&R Bands is having a site wide 20% off fathers day sale with code: *dads20

*Watch Bands & Straps | Leather, Nylon, Vintage Straps | BandRBands


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Check your email on 8% ebay bucks when you spend $50 or more until tonight 11:59 PM PST


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice deal on a really nice-looking Eco-Drive at Jomashop. Citizen Chandler day-date, model BM8471-01E, $89.99. Coupon code 'CKFS11' keeps shipping free (in the U.S., anyway).

I don't see it anywhere else for less than $112.

http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bm8471-01e.html


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

*Victorinox Alliance 241477 for $23

*New Victorinox 241477 Alliance Analog Watch, Two-tone Stainless Steel Band


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Something's fishy.
This seller has a 2400 feedback score, 98% positive, but if you click on "see other items"...NOTHING AT ALL???? 
Really???



right_hook said:


> *Victorinox Alliance 241477 for $23
> 
> *New Victorinox 241477 Alliance Analog Watch, Two-tone Stainless Steel Band


On topic: Aragon has a 24 hours special for 4 watches under 60$. Hurry up!!! Only 37 minutes left


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

Aeryn said:


> Something's fishy.
> This seller has a 2400 feedback score, 98% positive, but if you click on "see other items"...NOTHING AT ALL????
> Really???


This seller has 2237 items for sale.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

right_hook said:


> This seller has 2237 items for sale.


This is what I see


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Aeryn said:


> This is what I see


classyuinc | eBay

http://stores.ebay.com/ClassyU-inc?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

RyanD said:


> classyuinc | eBay
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/ClassyU-inc?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


If I click the first link it shws me the screen I just posted
The second link shows me:







Probably, a restriction or something? I see that the store is in US, I am in Europe. Maybe it matters for this seller?
Other sellers seem to display correctly.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Aeryn said:


> If I click the first link it shws me the screen I just posted
> The second link shows me:
> Probably, a restriction or something? I see that the store is in US, I am in Europe. Maybe it matters for this seller?
> Other sellers seem to display correctly.


No point in Ebay showing you items that you can't buy.

Shipping and handling

*Item location: Windsor Mill, Maryland, United States*
Shipping to: United States

Excludes: Alaska/Hawaii, Europe, Germany, United Kingdom, Puerto Rico, Canada, Mexico, Japan, Australia


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Not a bad price when you see new and used going for over $300. Tried one on yesterday because I've been debating. If it wasn't for going out of town I'd buy this.

https://www.ebay.com/p/Seiko-SRPA21...Pepsi-Turtle-Divers-200M-Mens-Watch/691379976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> ...
> 
> On topic: Aragon has a 24 hours special for 4 watches under 60$. Hurry up!!! Only 37 minutes left


wish I would have seen the $60 options. but there is another 22 hours left on the next 24 hour sale.

some 
ARAGON Parma Automatics for $128-138


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

I see...Thanks Ryan.



RyanD said:


> No point in Ebay showing you items that you can't buy.
> 
> *Shipping and handling*
> 
> ...


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Kluver said:


> Not a bad price when you see new and used going for over $300. Tried one on yesterday because I've been debating. If it wasn't for going out of town I'd buy this.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/p/Seiko-SRPA21...Pepsi-Turtle-Divers-200M-Mens-Watch/691379976
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ten bucks cheaper here at $279 from a seller in Brooklyn with 100% positive feedback:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Seiko-P...351451?hash=item466520aedb:g:4UUAAOSw6n5XtNGz

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Kluver said:


> Not a bad price when you see new and used going for over $300. Tried one on yesterday because I've been debating. If it wasn't for going out of town I'd buy this.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/p/Seiko-SRPA21...Pepsi-Turtle-Divers-200M-Mens-Watch/691379976
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jokingly calling you out on this statement. When has going out of town ever prevented someone from clicking "Buy it Now". Do it, then have your neighbor get your mail.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Jokingly calling you out on this statement. When has going out of town ever prevented someone from clicking "Buy it Now". Do it, then have your neighbor get your mail.


If it was at my old place, I wouldn't mind. But the wife and I recently moved, and well our neighbors are over 70. I'll wait til I get back since I fly out Monday. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

I recently bought a Bulova on ebay that was a great deal. I was leaving town for a week, and asked the seller to wait a few days before shipping it. That worked out nicely on a deal I'd have missed if I had waited.


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

Heads up to any brera fans in here. The tkmaxx uk site has sone nice pieces at half of rrp. Dont see many of these on our shores.

http://www.tkmaxx.com/page/search?q=brera










Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

I try to stay up on this thread, but if I overlooked this post, my apologies!

Nobody seems to be talking about the Deep Blue Dads sale, but the code dad40 will take 40% off some pretty impressive sale prices.

Examples:
Military Diver 300 with Sellita SW-200 Swiss auto, AR coated sapphire, and HR valve, $260 shipped.










Juggernaut IV with Sellita SW-200 Swiss auto, AR coated sapphire, lumed ceramic bezel, and HR valve, $310 shipped.










Deep Star with Sellita SW-200 Swiss auto, AR coated sapphire, lumed ceramic bezel, and HR valve, $340 shipped.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Deep blue deals have been running continuously since thanksgiving with 40% discount code cyber. New codes active for some of the holidays, but always the same 40% that cyber would already get you.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Tissot t-touch Chrono with sapphire MOP Dial : $185!: chronograph, touch screen, alarm, barometre, stop watch, compass, split time, timer, calendar, tide, two time zones!
http://www.jomadeals.com/luxury









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Finally AmazonUS has the Blue version G7-008 in stock. Only $92USD.


Bought this back in March when Amazon first started carrying them. had a 10% discount on them then to making it even a better deal. I like the watch a lot - well made - although the bezel is fixed. that does not bother me but it may bother some


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

taike said:


> Deep blue deals have been running continuously since thanksgiving with 40% discount code cyber. New codes active for some of the holidays, but always the same 40% that cyber would already get you.


I thought I noticed that


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Not a deal but a response to the constant Deep Blue deal: hmmm to get a diver at least until my Boldr Odyssey comes or nah... Or maybe a TJMaxx G-Shock? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Prestige Time has its extra 3% off (not a typo) deal going again.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I have sworn off new purchases this year but if eBay has another site-wide 20% off, I will be sorely tempted. Anyone know when such sales typically happen? I did not see any for graduation and Father's Day.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Titanium Citizen Eco-Drive for $179.99. MSRP is $525

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-CA0265-59E-Eco-Drive-Titanium-Watch/dp/B005MKGPC0


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

That's the lowest price according to CCC. Nice find!


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Super Titanium Silvertone Watch
AW0060-54H
$135 msrp $375
https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Supe...d=1&keywords=Citizen+Men's+Eco-Drive+Titanium








Citizen Men's 'Titanium' Quartz Titanium Casual Watch AW1490-50E
$167 MSRP $375
https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Tita...d=1&keywords=Citizen+Men's+Eco-Drive+Titanium


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

taike said:


> Deep blue deals have been running continuously since thanksgiving with 40% discount code cyber. New codes active for some of the holidays, but always the same 40% that cyber would already get you.


While they've had the coupon, I haven't noticed the sale prices until the Memorial Day promotion. 
I came out of watch retirement to get a new DB for Memorial Day, decided against it then was feeling safe. Now I find the temptation is still here and even worse. LOL
Think I'm going with a Seiko turtle reissue instead, but the color offerings from DB are more intriguing. 
Decisions, decisions. . .


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

Question on the Deep Blue rubber straps. I have read the Hydro 91 is a nice upgrade over the 55. Is the Hydro 55 stiff? And how do they compare to the borealis strap? Prices for Hydro 55, Hydro 91, and Borealis are $12, $30, and $25 respectively. Have the Hydro 91s been cheaper then this as they aren't discounted prior to the 40% off currently?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Gannicus said:


> Question on the Deep Blue rubber straps. I have read the Hydro 91 is a nice upgrade over the 55. Is the Hydro 55 stiff? And how do they compare to the borealis strap? Prices for Hydro 55, Hydro 91, and Borealis are $12, $30, and $25 respectively. Have the Hydro 91s been cheaper then this as they aren't discounted prior to the 40% off currently?


55 is garbage. Floppy, sloppy, and weird.

91 and borealis are the same thing


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> While they've had the coupon, I haven't noticed the sale prices until the Memorial Day promotion.
> I came out of watch retirement to get a new DB for Memorial Day, decided against it then was feeling safe. Now I find the temptation is still here and even worse. LOL
> Think I'm going with a Seiko turtle reissue instead, but the color offerings from DB are more intriguing.
> Decisions, decisions. . .


Go Seiko. Right now, Deep Blue is on my sh!tlist. Crown winding broke on my Deepstar after only a few months. $14.80 for me to ship it back to them in addition to their $19.95 shipping and and handling fee for warranty repairs. They've had it for 6 weeks now and haven't responded to email asking for a status check. On top of that, the lume shots on their website are gross exaggerations and a false representation of their actual brightness (and I've owned a Juggernaut III auto, Sea Ram auto, Deepstar, ProTac quartz and Air Blue Papa Praesto...so I think I'm qualified to make this statement).


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your troubles. I've owned a few DBs, but never long enough to deal with quality issues. 
I'm also still disappointed with their move to Swiss movements. I don't trust my Selittas and won't buy another one, especially from a company that specializes in giant dive watches. I like Deep Blue, but I liked them better with Japanese movements. Just my $.02.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Precisionist for $90 on the bay (h/t Ben's Bargains):









eBay with Official Watch Deals has the Bulova 97B110 Longwood Quartz Rose Gold Case Brown Leather Strap Men's Watch for *$90 with free shipping. Has 42mm stainless steel case and water resistance up to 30 meters.*


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

*Seiko 5 Sports Edition Automatic Stainless Steel Mens Watch $119 Blue or Black
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-Sports-Edition-Automatic-Stainless-Steel-Mens-Watch-Choose-color/381977289818


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Go Seiko. Right now, Deep Blue is on my sh!tlist. Crown winding broke on my Deepstar after only a few months. $14.80 for me to ship it back to them in addition to their $19.95 shipping and and handling fee for warranty repairs. They've had it for 6 weeks now and haven't responded to email asking for a status check. On top of that, the lume shots on their website are gross exaggerations and a false representation of their actual brightness (and I've owned a Juggernaut III auto, Sea Ram auto, Deepstar, ProTac quartz and Air Blue Papa Praesto...so I think I'm qualified to make this statement).


My repair took months. Sent to China for repair.

Hundreds of watches, dozens of brands. Absolute worst customer service I've dealt with.


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

Fossil in the cheshire oaks had further 25% off on there straps n bands. Got chatting to lovely attendant n got further discount on final shop. These three combined cost me £26.









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Harding watches for sell on massdrop.
Miyota 8215 inside, at 90$. Worth to buy? Any info from the owners?


----------



## Deputy Dave (May 12, 2008)

maverick13z said:


> Bought this back in March when Amazon first started carrying them. had a 10% discount on them then to making it even a better deal. I like the watch a lot - well made - although the bezel is fixed. that does not bother me but it may bother some


Yep. It bothers me. Got it in, played with it, boxed it back up. Waiting till I get a day off to take back to Post Office to return. Also the orange in real life (the pip and sweeping hand) is much more dull or muted than in some pics.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Another batch of watches from Aragon at 48 to 58$.
23 Hours remaining.


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression (white dial, black bezel) on a strap for $479:

https://www.amazon.com/Zodiac-ZO925...8&qid=1497133461&sr=8-4&keywords=zodiac+watch

So tempting!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ericlikeseatin said:


> Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression (white dial, black bezel) on a strap for $479:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Zodiac-ZO925...8&qid=1497133461&sr=8-4&keywords=zodiac+watch
> 
> ...


I don't get Zodiacs at these prices. Watches with similar features are under $300 any time.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

RyanD said:


> I don't get Zodiacs at these prices. Watches with similar features are under $300 any time.


Swiss auto divers under $300 "any time?"

To answer your question: je ne sais quoi.


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

Fossil online & instore have 25% off everything. Promo code DAD25

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

daschlag said:


> Swiss auto divers under $300 "any time?"


Yes. One example: SW200 movement, 300M, $299 with code CYBER any time
JUGGERNAUT IV SWISS AUTOMATIC - DIVER BLUE/BLACK - JUGGERNAUT IV SWISS AUTOMATIC DIVER

I have a 500M ETA Swiss auto with HEV that was around $300. They aren't that hard to find.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Fossil Swiss automatic with STP1-11 movement for $132.58.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01DXWGW44/ref=dp_olp_used_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used

This is the one to get. 99% certain it will come brand new with a mark/dent on the outer box.

"Used - Very Good Item is in original packaging, but packaging has damage."


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

RyanD said:


> I don't get Zodiacs at these prices. Watches with similar features are under $300 any time.


A dive watch with a Swiss movement, high-quality finishing, and sapphire crystal for less than $300 at any time? Please share.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

daschlag said:


> Swiss auto divers under $300 "any time?"
> 
> To answer your question: je ne sais quoi.


I suppose you mean "Swiss made"? Not just Swiss movement.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Deep Blue's Sellita-based diver gets under $300 with a code, but that's about it. Steinhart, best offer Glycines from ebay, and clearance Christopher Wards are pretty much the only way to get a proper diver with a Swiss movement under $400, much less $300. 

But Zodiac, as a brand, has a lot more history for divers than any of those. $480 isn't good enough to get me to buy, but the competition there is the Certina DS Action or the Longines Hydroconquest.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Fossil Swiss automatic with STP1-11 movement for $132.58.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01DXWGW44/ref=dp_olp_used_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used
> 
> This is the one to get. 99% certain it will come brand new with a mark/dent on the outer box.


This is a nice watch but too small for my taste at 38mm so I sold it to a friend. Mine came without a Fossil box/tin and wrapped around a piece of foam. It was in perfect condition. The movement winds a bit sticky, at least on the one I got.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Go Seiko. Right now, Deep Blue is on my sh!tlist. Crown winding broke on my Deepstar after only a few months. $14.80 for me to ship it back to them in addition to their $19.95 shipping and and handling fee for warranty repairs. They've had it for 6 weeks now and haven't responded to email asking for a status check. On top of that, the lume shots on their website are gross exaggerations and a false representation of their actual brightness (and I've owned a Juggernaut III auto, Sea Ram auto, Deepstar, ProTac quartz and Air Blue Papa Praesto...so I think I'm qualified to make this statement).


For Deep Blue, I may not in position to comment as I don't or didn't own one. I saw them in shopping window though, they are not attractive, at least to me. I can't feel the built quality is top notch, even at its price range. Just my humble thoughts.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Wristwatching said:


> Deep Blue's Sellita-based diver gets under $300 with a code, but that's about it. Steinhart, best offer Glycines from ebay, and clearance Christopher Wards are pretty much the only way to get a proper diver with a Swiss movement under $400, much less $300.
> 
> But Zodiac, as a brand, has a lot more history for divers than any of those. $480 isn't good enough to get me to buy, but the competition there is the Certina DS Action or the Longines Hydroconquest.


The Zodiac is only 200m and has a leather strap. Not much of a diver. Also, Fossil bought the name Zodiac in 2001, so any history before that doesn't really matter. Kind of like Invicta doesn't have anything to do with the original Swiss company.

My 500m Swiss automatic divers were both less than $400. Maybe wait for a larger discount from Watch Station on Zodiacs.


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

RyanD said:


> The Zodiac is only 200m and has a leather strap. Not much of a diver. Also, Fossil bought the name Zodiac in 2001, so any history before that doesn't really matter. Kind of like Invicta doesn't have anything to do with the original Swiss company.
> 
> My 500m Swiss automatic divers were both less than $400. Maybe wait for a larger discount from Watch Station on Zodiacs.
> 
> View attachment 12093426


Really technomarine is a real swiss. I throught they are scam artists...my bad

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Fossil Swiss automatic with STP1-11 movement for $132.58.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01DXWGW44/ref=dp_olp_used_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used
> 
> ...


Bought one when at 100. The watch may be brand new, but without a box is a big turn off. Consider to send it back. Lesson learned is to stay away from repackage. The repackage is really poor from amazon warehouse.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

boze said:


> This is a nice watch but too small for my taste at 38mm so I sold it to a friend.


Whoever's wrist that is, it fits perfectly!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

RyanD said:


> The Zodiac is *only *200m and has a leather strap. *Not much* of a diver.


Where are you planning on going?


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

juderiverman said:


> Bought one when at 100. The watch may be brand new, but without a box is a big turn off. Consider to send it back. Lesson learned is to stay away with repackag. The repackage is really poor from amazon warehouse.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Got that Fossil for the wife, it'll be a gift in a couple weeks and yes, the lack of packaging is a turn off. That said, for the price the watch is beautiful and certainly looks like a quality product

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

juderiverman said:


> Bought one when at 100. The watch may be brand new, but without a box is a big turn off. Consider to send it back. Lesson learned is to stay away with repackag. The repackage is really poor from amazon warehouse.


You can buy a Fossil watch box for $10 shipped on Ebay. It's just a tin box with thin cardboard inside.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Techme said:


> Where are you planning on going?


Not very far. I'm sure not diving with a leather strap.

Water Resistant 200 Meters / 200 Atmospheres / 20 Bar
Though it might seem like it, this actually isn't dive watch territory. While 200 meters seems like a ton of leeway to scuba dive with, even down 10 meters, it's probably best not to risk it. But by all means, do some laps in the pool with these on. But only push the buttons with your wrist above water.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

VCheng said:


> For Deep Blue, I may not in position to comment as I don't or didn't own one. I saw them in shopping window though, they are not attractive, at least to me. I can't feel the built quality is top notch, even at its price range. Just my humble thoughts.
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


With and without swiss made says the difference.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> You can buy a Fossil watch box for $10 shipped on Ebay. It's just a tin box with thin cardboard inside.


Actually considering that option. May do that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

Talking about Zodiac and dive watches.
Considering options, I would prefer Victorinox dive master 500 auto / Edox Hydrosub 500 auto (for under $400) to that Zodiac.
No doubts.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.amazon.ca/Bulova-Special-Watch-Stainless-96B258/dp/B01D2S3KF8

$389 CAD=$288.89 USD $30 savings from Amazon.com's lowest


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

RyanD said:


> The Zodiac is only 200m and has a leather strap. Not much of a diver. Also, Fossil bought the name Zodiac in 2001, so any history before that doesn't really matter. Kind of like Invicta doesn't have anything to do with the original Swiss company.
> 
> My 500m Swiss automatic divers were both less than $400. Maybe wait for a larger discount from Watch Station on Zodiacs.
> 
> View attachment 12093426


May I ask where you got an automatic Hydro Sub for under $400? I can't find anything close to that.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

boze said:


> This is a nice watch but too small for my taste at 38mm so I sold it to a friend. Mine came without a Fossil box/tin and wrapped around a piece of foam. It was in perfect condition. The movement winds a bit sticky, at least on the one I got.


I had one as well, it's is very nicely made, but ultimately I found it to be rather on the small side. This would still have been okay if it was a bit thinner. Like you, I found the movement has a bit of resistance to winding, but it might just be the crown, which was also hard to pull out.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

RyanD said:


> The Zodiac is only 200m and has a leather strap. Not much of a diver. Also, Fossil bought the name Zodiac in 2001, so any history before that doesn't really matter. Kind of like Invicta doesn't have anything to do with the original Swiss company.


Regardless, and really all I care about, their current Sea Wolf is a uniquely styled and well-executed watch (google photo):


----------



## eggs_and_b (Jun 18, 2016)

swank said:


> Not a smokin' deal, but hard to find Bambinos in stock, much less at a discount (from Slickdeals)
> 
> Pass the Watch is offering the following Orient 2nd Generation Bambino Watches for $115 with code *OB25
> 
> ...


Cheers, thanks for this. Been looking for a dress watch and didn't have an orient in my collection. A very good price on a now hard to find watch. Btw they gave me the same price on their eBay store where shipping (to canada) was less, including prepaid taxes and import fees. Thanks again.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> May I ask where you got an automatic Hydro Sub for under $400? I can't find anything close to that.


I got the orange on bracelet last year for $299. I want to say it was from Ashford, but I don't 100% remember.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

Aeryn said:


> If I click the first link it shws me the screen I just posted
> The second link shows me:
> View attachment 12081562
> 
> ...


I have the same issue for gooroo, missed that's why uncountable glycine deals :/ location europe too

F3111 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

MP83 said:


> Got that Fossil for the wife, it'll be a gift in a couple weeks and yes, the lack of packaging is a turn off. That said, for the price the watch is beautiful and certainly looks like a quality product
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


The movement is exquisite.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

Sean779 said:


> Regardless, and really all I care about, their current Sea Wolf is a uniquely styled and well-executed watch (google photo):
> 
> View attachment 12095882


I just picked up one if these for my graduate. I had trouble finding a decent quality diver at 40mm, well made in this price range. And Zodiac, regardless of who owns it has a great legacy in divers. If you look at the lineage of half the brands you'll see some sort of upheaval and transition in ownership.

Yes, it's on leather; I couldn't find the black face on a bracelet. A quick switch to a NATO or even an aftermarket rubber strap solves that problem. As far as dive depth, many "divers" are rated to 200m and you're correct, unless ISO cert'd as dive, they're all the same.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm looking for strap deals with reasonable shipping prices to Europe. The watch is an alpina alpiner silver dial, does anyone know something? 

thanks in advance, cheerz.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> RyanD said:
> 
> 
> > The Zodiac is only 200m and has a leather strap. Not much of a diver. Also, Fossil bought the name Zodiac in 2001, so any history before that doesn't really matter. Kind of like Invicta doesn't have anything to do with the original Swiss company.
> ...


Two things to note regarding this discussion:
1.) $400 seems to be the sweet spot for swiss diver deals
2.) Timing is important

The deal now:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Mens-...tic-42mm-Black-Dial-Steel-Watch-/112424766609


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Jomashop doorbusters:

Tissot Navigator Auto, rotating bezel, sapphire,100m WR, two colors, $225.



















Glycine F104, two colors, $299.



















Tudor Fastrider Chrono, 3 colors, $2395.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

janusspiritius said:


> I have the same issue for gooroo, missed that's why uncountable glycine deals :/ location europe too
> 
> F3111 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


Strange, I can see gooroo fine, but I subscribed to their newsletter, maybe this helps.



> I'm looking for strap deals with reasonable shipping prices to Europe. The watch is an alpina alpiner silver dial, does anyone know something?
> 
> thanks in advance, cheerz.


Try Cheapestnatostraps, they are in Europe, so no taxes, the trackable postal transport is around 4$ (they ship with Deutsche Post); faster transport methods are also available.
Beside nato and zulu, they have other straps too. At any 5 straps bought they give 20% discount.
I bought twice from them (only zulu and nato straps), and the straps are of superior quality.


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

ayem-bee said:


> I just picked up an Orient Enforcer for $100 (after the eBay code) with FS. The model I got (carbon fiber) is now OOS at that price, but here's a white one for $105:
> 
> Orient Watch SEZ07004W0 EZ07004W Enforcer Sport Automatic Mechanical Watch White | eBay
> 
> View attachment 11927754


Thanks again for the tip! Mine finally arrived yesterday. I'm surprised that the seller still a few of these left on ebay for $118. It's a lot of watch for the money and it looks much better in person than in the stock photos!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Not very far. I'm sure not diving with a leather strap.
> 
> Water Resistant 200 Meters / 200 Atmospheres / 20 Bar
> Though it might seem like it, this actually isn't dive watch territory. While 200 meters seems like a ton of leeway to scuba dive with, even down 10 meters, it's probably best not to risk it. But by all means, do some laps in the pool with these on. But only push the buttons with your wrist above water.


Ok we get it - you don't like the Zodiac, you're entitled to your opinion. But please lay off the smug lectures, professor.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Not very far. I'm sure not diving with a leather strap.
> 
> Water Resistant 200 Meters / 200 Atmospheres / 20 Bar
> Though it might seem like it, this actually isn't dive watch territory. While 200 meters seems like a ton of leeway to scuba dive with, even down 10 meters, it's probably best not to risk it. But by all means, do some laps in the pool with these on. But only push the buttons with your wrist above water.


Gee...I better call up Seiko and tell them that NONE of my Seiko 200m DIVE watches...are actually able to be used for DIVING according to RyanD from the WUS boards.

Honestly dude...that was a pretty ignorant thing to post.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

daschlag said:


> Ok we get it - you don't like the Zodiac, you're entitled to your opinion. But please lay off the smug lectures, professor.


https://www.thrillist.com/gear/what-your-watch-water-resistance-numbers-mean


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

NRAchad said:


> Thanks again for the tip! Mine finally arrived yesterday. I'm surprised that the seller still a few of these left on ebay for $118. It's a lot of watch for the money and it looks much better in person than in the stock photos!


Nice! What was the FS code?


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

_Tempted to get the blue Orient Enforcer. Does it hack and hand wind?_


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Strmwatch said:


> Gee...I better call up Seiko and tell them that NONE of my Seiko 200m DIVE watches...are actually able to be used for DIVING according to RyanD from the WUS boards.
> 
> Honestly dude...that was a pretty ignorant thing to post.


Zodiac's manual agrees.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

ak_angel said:


> _Tempted to get the blue Orient Enforcer. Does it hack and hand wind?_


Self winding only, no handwind or hack.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Dante231 said:


> I just picked up one if these for my graduate. I had trouble finding a decent quality diver at 40mm, well made in this price range. And Zodiac, regardless of who owns it has a great legacy in divers. If you look at the lineage of half the brands you'll see some sort of upheaval and transition in ownership.
> 
> Yes, it's on leather; I couldn't find the black face on a bracelet. A quick switch to a NATO or even an aftermarket rubber strap solves that problem. As far as dive depth, many "divers" are rated to 200m and you're correct, unless ISO cert'd as dive, they're all the same.


A congratulatory note on your recent graduate aside, with all due respect I'm going to push back on the underlined statement a little.

There is a distinct and remarkable difference between a general 200m water resistance rating and a diver's 200m rating:










Even if a watch is not ISO 6425 certified, certain manufacturers still have ISO-independent processes by which they ensure their rating is functionally compliant with ISO standards even if they do not undergo ISO certification per say.

A quick review of the manufacturer's manual should indicate this. As an example, Oris manuals very clearly state both their 100M and 300M dive watches are suitable for scuba diving at their respective depths, but not suitable for saturation diving.

Can a resident Sea Wolf (re-release, not the original) owner check their manual to see what Zodiac says about their 200M rating? I can't find any mention of this on their web site. It would be nice to confirm this one way or the other for forumites who might be considering this watch but for whom the difference between the two ratings might be of significance.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Strmwatch said:


> Gee...I better call up Seiko and tell them that NONE of my Seiko 200m DIVE watches...are actually able to be used for DIVING according to RyanD from the WUS boards.
> 
> Honestly dude...that was a pretty ignorant thing to post.


When I read Ryan's post last night, I was initially inclined to respond in kind.

However, when I went to visit Zodiac's web site to independently verify and validate their WR rating, I found no explanation nor even a mention of the intended interpretation of their WR ratings.

Though in all honesty, for those of us like me who's underwater adventures are limited to snorkeling and skin/free diving, this is most likely not going to be an issue - my old Tissot PR200 spent more than it's share of time in the water for over a decade without issue (until I neglected to screw down the crown).

The one caveat might be 'urban aquatics.' I measure 150psi at the external hose bibs at my house. As that's equivalent to just over 10 bar / 100m of pressure, the difference in this instance between a '125%-of-rated-depth' 100m rating and a simple 100m WR rating does indeed matter, unless I'm going to keep my watch from getting wet like some kind of wrist witch. ;-)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The counter-argument would be the guy who had threads here, I think in the Diving Watch Forum, where he took various 50m watches actually scuba-diving, and I think they all held up just fine.

Watch-makers have a stake in being as conservative as possible about water-resistance ratings. The less tough on a watch an owner is; the less potential warranty work they'll have to do.

A lot of good information on water resistance here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f281/water-resistance-myth-vs-reality-239664.html


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

bvc2005 said:


> Nice! What was the FS code?


The code (PREMEMDAY15) was $15 off on purchases of $75 or more, but it expired two weeks ago.



ak_angel said:


> _Tempted to get the blue Orient Enforcer. Does it hack and hand wind?_


No hacking or handwinding, but it has a sapphire crystal, a screw down crown, a decorated movement and a nicely finished case and bracelet. Mine arrived in about two weeks and was factory new in the box with all the protective plastic, tags and manual. I was concerned about the band length, but it comfortably fits my 8-1/4" wrist.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation's daily deal is the Alpina Horological Smartwatch for $299. Be Frugal rebate would take it to $278. The next-lowest price I see is $431.

Alpina Alpina Horological Smart Watch Men's Watch Model: AL-285BS5AQ6B


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The counter-argument would be the guy who had threads here, I think in the Diving Watch Forum, where he took various 50m watches actually scuba-diving, and I think they all held up just fine.
> 
> Watch-makers have a stake in being as conservative as possible about water-resistance ratings. The less tough on a watch an owner is; the less potential warranty work they'll have to do.
> 
> ...


Just to carry it a step further, growing up we used to cliff dive at a local break from a height of approx. 15 feet.

Out of curiosity, I wanted to calculate the approximate force at entry:

A 90kg weight (my approximate weight) falling 5m (just over 16') generates a force of approx. 4410 joules at impact, which is equivalent to approx. 22.6 psi - barely over 1.5 atm.

So unless a given manufacturer's WR is complete ****e, a standard 200m WR rating should - in theory - be fine for anyone who doesn't plan on strapping a tank to their back.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The counter-argument would be the guy who had threads here, I think in the Diving Watch Forum, where he took various 50m watches actually scuba-diving, and I think they all held up just fine.
> 
> Watch-makers have a stake in being as conservative as possible about water-resistance ratings. The less tough on a watch an owner is; the less potential warranty work they'll have to do.
> 
> ...


Truth is many of the real cheap 100-200m water resistant watches will hold up to recreational diving depths, 20-30m (60-90ft) as long as you "don't" push any buttons underwater (test at your own peril). Anyone who needs a functioning dive watch should look into one of those. Otherwise for backup, pre-set everything and "look but don't touch" underwater. For snorkeling and a slight dip, just about anything should hold up - but beware sometimes they don't.


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

NRAchad said:


> The code (PREMEMDAY15) was $15 off on purchases of $75 or more, but it expired two weeks ago.
> 
> No hacking or handwinding, but it has a sapphire crystal, a screw down crown, a decorated movement and a nicely finished case and bracelet. Mine arrived in about two weeks and was factory new in the box with all the protective plastic, tags and manual. I was concerned about the band length, but it comfortably fits my 8-1/4" wrist.





Peace N Time said:


> Self winding only, no handwind or hack.


Thanks guys!


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Just to carry it a step further, growing up we used to cliff dive at a local break from a height of approx. 15 feet.
> 
> Out of curiosity, I wanted to calculate the approximate force at entry:
> 
> ...


Your estimation is wrong (by several times).
At 90 kg, the ENERGY (not force) is indeed 4410 Joules, but that energy means Force (in N - Newtons) multiplied by distance (5 m). So the force at impact is around 882 Newtons.
Pressure is defined as Force/area (N/m^2). Considering a 44 mm diameter diver, the area of the watch is 0.00152 m^2, so the resulting pressure applied to the watch is 5,8 bar = approx the same value in atm.
So, the result is around 6 atm, not 1,5. 
BUT, the difference when diving is the kind of pressure applied to the watch.
In the test procedures done by the manufacturers, they apply a STATIC pressure on the surface of the watch, thus resulting in a rated STATIC pressure resistance.
In the real diving situation, the pressure applied is STATIC Pressure (depth) + DYNAMIC pressure, which is a supplementary pressure of the water hitting the surface of the watch, dependent of the velocity of water Pdin=ro*velocity^2/2 (ro=density of the water)
THIS is the main factor that should be taken into consideration, when the rated depth is given. That's why a watch rated 50 m (5 atm) cannot be used at 50 m depth.
I hope you understand what the hell I said, English is not my primary language, so I apologize in advance for any mistakes I made .
Oh, and the measuring system I used is metric, I am more used to it.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Aeryn said:


> Your estimation is wrong (by several times).
> At 90 kg, the ENERGY (not force) is indeed 4410 Joules, but that energy means Force (in N - Newtons) multiplied by distance (5 m). So the force at impact is around 882 Newtons.
> Pressure is defined as Force/area (N/m^2). Considering a 44 mm diameter diver, the area of the watch is 0.00152 m^2, so the resulting pressure applied to the watch is 5,8 bar = approx the same value in atm.
> So, the result is around 6 atm, not 1,5.
> ...


Yes I do, and thank you for the impromptu peer review and for taking the time to address the subject a bit more seriously than I had over my morning coffee. |>

I would say that while off by a factor of 4 (no soup for me!), your post still reinforces the point that a 'standard' (i.e., non-dive) 200m WR rating should suffice for all the weekend water warriors who don't plan on actually scuba diving.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

It absolutely should suffice.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

It's no $79 Pulsometer, but not bad. Sometimes these deals work out.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

This thread, yet again....


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

RyanD said:


> It's no $79 Pulsometer, but not bad. Sometimes these deals work out.
> 
> View attachment 12099722


That was the $23 eBay deal posted just a few days ago????

Jomashop sells it for $249. Amazing deal!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Not a deal...

... but not a cat fight either :roll:



dumberdrummer said:


> Go Seiko. Right now, Deep Blue is on my sh!tlist. Crown winding broke on my Deepstar after only a few months. $14.80 for me to ship it back to them in addition to their $19.95 shipping and and handling fee for warranty repairs. They've had it for 6 weeks now and haven't responded to email asking for a status check. On top of that, the lume shots on their website are gross exaggerations and a false representation of their actual brightness (and I've owned a Juggernaut III auto, Sea Ram auto, Deepstar, ProTac quartz and Air Blue Papa Praesto...so I think I'm qualified to make this statement).


This is something to consider:

Next time you have this problem (watch broke at just past the 60 days credit card return period), consider just buying a new one from the same vendor. When the new one arrives, put the one with the broken crown back in the box and send it right back. Be sure to buy using a credit card and/or paypal.

Handling fees and shipping. Ha! What a joke. If they say they have a warranty, they should treat it as such, not some end run money making service scheme.


----------



## bardkc (Aug 3, 2014)

*Check your local Kmart store that is closing.*

90% off watches. Wife found this way in back behind the Invictas.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Check your local Kmart store that is closing.*



bardkc said:


> 90% off watches. Wife found this way in back behind the Invictas.


That's fantastic... I wish I could train my wife to do that!


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

bardkc said:


> 90% off watches. Wife found this way in back behind the Invictas.


Nice!


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

dumberdrummer said:


> This thread, yet again....
> 
> View attachment 12099986


Do you honestly consider a 3-4 post sidebar regarding WR to be analogous to a train wreck? :roll:

Did you ever stop to consider that a small but productive digression to provide clarity on an issue important (WR) to some people considering the purchase of a watch posted in this thread might help them make a better-informed decision?

Me thinks the lady doth protest too much.


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Not a deal...
> 
> ... but not a cat fight either :roll:
> 
> ...


Clearly unethical, and illegal almost everywhere.


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Check your local Kmart store that is closing.*



bardkc said:


> 90% off watches. Wife found this way in back behind the Invictas.


I've had a couple accutrons. Neat watches. Good find!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Not sure how this is going to go lol. Got mine on order

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Check your local Kmart store that is closing.*



bardkc said:


> 90% off watches. Wife found this way in back behind the Invictas.


 Nice find and a good looking watch too.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

There's currently still 2 available at that price, but I can't imagine this will work out with anything other than having to get your money refunded by PayPal. 39mm is just too small for me anyway! ;-)



Colombia said:


> Not sure how this is going to go lol. Got mine on order
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

I just bought another one. Hell why not. I think it states 39mm, but I could be wrong. It's to small for me as well, but hey killer price lol..


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

audio.bill said:


> There's currently still 2 available at that price, but I can't imagine this will work out with anything other than having to get your money refunded by PayPal. 39mm is just too small for me anyway! ;-)


I guess a good gamble for $48. Most likely, eBay will cancel the listing and refund the money.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Caberguy said:


> Clearly unethical, and illegal almost everywhere.


What I think is unethical is selling a product with a warranty and then failing to honor it.

Take a look at a company like Steinhart, your watch breaks at 23 months, they fix it and pay for the shipping (FEDEX) both ways. Then look at Timex. Your 2 day old watch breaks and you have to pay them twenty or thirty bucks and the shipping to fix it?

Like I said, you either have a warranty or you don't.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

audio.bill said:


> There's currently still 2 available at that price, but I can't imagine this will work out with anything other than having to get your money refunded by PayPal. 39mm is just too small for me anyway! ;-)


Seller has zero feedback. Scam.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

OfficerCamp said:


> Seller has zero feedback. Scam.


Agree, plus it's a copy/paste of Ashford's eBay ad for the same watch. Red flags all around.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

OfficerCamp said:


> Seller has zero feedback. Scam.


I was thinking the same, but aren't we covered by PayPal?? I've never encountered something like this if this were true.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Bulova Accutron Men's 63C115 Accu Swiss Murren Chronograph Black Leather Watch

$294

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262619003475

Under $300 has to be a new low for a swiss made automatic chrono?








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

Colombia said:


> I was thinking the same, but aren't we covered by PayPal?? I've never encountered something like this if this were true.


Even if you are covered financially by PayPal you are giving the scammer a bunch of information that I wouldn't want them to have (full name, home address, eBay user name, email address tied to your PayPal account etc.)


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

dlavi said:


> Even if you are covered financially by PayPal you are giving the scammer a bunch of information that I wouldn't want them to have (full name, home address, eBay user name, email address tied to your PayPal account etc.)


Very true. Has anyone here been scammed through eBay or PayPal and had there info compromised??


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

dlavi said:


> Even if you are covered financially by PayPal you are giving the scammer a bunch of information that I wouldn't want them to have (full name, home address, eBay user name, email address tied to your PayPal account etc.)


Very true. Has anyone here been scammed through eBay or PayPal and had there info compromised??


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Colombia said:


> Very true. Has anyone here been scammed through eBay or PayPal and had there info compromised??


If your personal information gets compromised it's often hard to know for sure who the offender is, especially for most of us here who have likely been involved in numerous recent transactions! :-s


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

Colombia said:


> Very true. Has anyone here been scammed through eBay or PayPal and had there info compromised??


I had a very strange thing happen wherein I received payment for three things that I never listed. Obviously I contacted and refunded the buyers. I also contacted/complained to ebay, but never got any response or explanation. Does that count?


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Check your local Kmart store that is closing.*



bardkc said:


> 90% off watches. Wife found this way in back behind the Invictas.


Best price. Beat Ebay by 100 dollars.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Check your local Kmart store that is closing.*



230OCU said:


> That's fantastic... I wish I could train my wife to do that!


That would be quite a training.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Colombia said:


> Not sure how this is going to go lol. Got mine on order
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Scam or steal.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

justin86 said:


> Bulova Accutron Men's 63C115 Accu Swiss Murren Chronograph Black Leather Watch
> 
> $294
> 
> ...


Been a while for bulova discontinued pieces. 200 for swiss made automatic. 300 for swiss made automatic chronograph. Both 50 dollars below lowest benchmark.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This Jet deal will be really solid if you can still use that "15% off on first three orders" coupon code.

Bulova Accutron II "Snorkel" chronograph, 96B237, on bracelet. With the code it would be $122.39.

https://jet.com/product/Bulova-Accu...z-Mens-Watch/d516b2044ff3421d955945ed885b1e25


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> What I think is unethical is selling a product with a warranty and then failing to honor it.
> 
> Take a look at a company like Steinhart, your watch breaks at 23 months, they fix it and pay for the shipping (FEDEX) both ways. Then look at Timex. Your 2 day old watch breaks and you have to pay them twenty or thirty bucks and the shipping to fix it?
> 
> Like I said, you either have a warranty or you don't.


Fair enough, but buying a new one from the same vendor, and then sending the broken one back for warranty work or a refund (as you suggested) is mail fraud, and a federal crime.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

juderiverman said:


> Scam or steal.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


A cheap scam, these people are getting desperate.....


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Caberguy said:


> Fair enough, but buying a new one from the same vendor, and then sending the broken one back for warranty work or a refund (as you suggested) is mail fraud, and a federal crime.


Are you serious?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

ItnStln said:


> Are you serious?


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Return_fraud


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

juderiverman said:


> Actually considering that option. May do that.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Can call into an outlet, theyl be happy to give you one with a $5 dollar strap purchase.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

janusspiritius said:


> I'm looking for strap deals with reasonable shipping prices to Europe. The watch is an alpina alpiner silver dial, does anyone know something?
> 
> thanks in advance, cheerz.


Try the fossil site. Very good quality bands at very good prices.free shipping too.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jgsatl (May 1, 2013)

Aeryn said:


> Harding watches for sell on massdrop.
> Miyota 8215 inside, at 90$. Worth to buy? Any info from the owners?


i paid about that from an amazon return.









very nice watch for that money IMO. nice big onion crown...nice finishing on the case. can't see through the back because of a huge H lol. movement a little noisy.. but lots of miyota 8 and 9 series are.


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

Orient TV01004B on Ebay. Mislabeled asSKV01004B. 2 available for $112. Orient says it's got sapphire. Amazon has em for 269 plus 20 shipping. I would so be all over one if I didn't just get a Solar Panda from the same seller. Beautiful watch.

Orient Sporty Quartz Chronograph Men's Watch Skv01004b0 Made in Japan








Here's the solar panda I just got from the same seller for 109. My wife said "wow that's beautiful!" Indices have multiple facets, hands are polished. This thing glimmers in the light it's awesome!


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

double post.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

bc4393 said:


> Orient TV01004B on Ebay. Mislabeled asSKV01004B. 2 available for $112. Orient says it's got sapphire. Amazon has em for 269 plus 20 shipping. I would so be all over one if I didn't just get a Solar Panda from the same seller. Beautiful watch.
> 
> Orient Sporty Quartz Chronograph Men's Watch Skv01004b0 Made in Japan
> View attachment 12103530
> ...


Thank you. That's So beautiful I didn't resist. Bought one. I've wanted an Orient but hadn't found the right one. I'm a fan of the big dates. Date very similar to my Breitling.

Thank You BC.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Citizen Men's BJ7000-52E Nighthawk Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Watch $155.99 
Ends in 22 hours unless sold out.

Eco-drive, dual time, 200m WR, date and decent quality bracelet for price. This probably garners more attention than anything I regularly wear.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00074KYC8/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

https://camelcamelcamel.com/Citizen-BJ7000-52E-Nighthawk-Stainless-Eco-Drive/product/B00074KYC8


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Caberguy said:


> Fair enough, but buying a new one from the same vendor, and then sending the broken one back for warranty work or a refund (as you suggested) is mail fraud, and a federal crime.





cairoanan said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Return_fraud


Did not know that. Learn something new here everyday.


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

[I jsut gor one of these from the same seller. Where did oyu get the band that you put on it?QUOTE=bc4393;42770722]Orient TV01004B on Ebay. Mislabeled asSKV01004B. 2 available for $112. Orient says it's got sapphire. Amazon has em for 269 plus 20 shipping. I would so be all over one if I didn't just get a Solar Panda from the same seller. Beautiful watch.

Orient Sporty Quartz Chronograph Men's Watch Skv01004b0 Made in Japan
View attachment 12103530


Here's the solar panda I just got from the same seller for 109. My wife said "wow that's beautiful!" Indices have multiple facets, hands are polished. This thing glimmers in the light it's awesome!

View attachment 12103570
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

The Citizen Nighthawk posted above is part of Amazon's Gold Box deal of the day on select watches. Seiko's SNK80* series are on sale for $40-44 (excluding the 809), along with a couple Casio Pathfinders around $100 and this Citizen for $83. All lowest prices in recent record according to Camel 3x.


----------



## Deputy Dave (May 12, 2008)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Just to carry it a step further, growing up we used to cliff dive at a local break from a height of approx. 15 feet.
> 
> Out of curiosity, I wanted to calculate the approximate force at entry:
> 
> ...


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

Di-modell Rallye. I put one on my Heuer and liked it so much I ordered another one for this watch. lol 40 bucks on Ebay.



Bedrock said:


> [I jsut gor one of these from the same seller. Where did oyu get the band that you put on it?QUOTE=bc4393;42770722]Orient TV01004B on Ebay. Mislabeled asSKV01004B. 2 available for $112. Orient says it's got sapphire. Amazon has em for 269 plus 20 shipping. I would so be all over one if I didn't just get a Solar Panda from the same seller. Beautiful watch.
> 
> Orient Sporty Quartz Chronograph Men's Watch Skv01004b0 Made in Japan
> View attachment 12103530
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*FLASH SALE - 60% OFF!*

*Guanqin GQ13007* - 40mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Miyota small seconds quartz, *10 ATM*/100M WR(rating on back cover)
*WAS $15.23* on sale - *NOW $6.96* *3 of the 5 color choices at this price*


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Bulova Men's Precisionist Blue Dial - $115.99
https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B159-Precisionist-Round-Watch/dp/B0073B5T28/ref=pd_sim_241_22?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0073B5T28&pd_rd_r=ZNHPTE785VGYG27AC0C7&pd_rd_w=Uclc2&pd_rd_wg=YuRJT&psc=1&refRID=ZNHPTE785VGYG27AC0C7


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

Post a pic when you get it!



Osteoman said:


> Thank you. That's So beautiful I didn't resist. Bought one. I've wanted an Orient but hadn't found the right one. I'm a fan of the big dates. Date very similar to my Breitling.
> 
> Thank You BC.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Citizen BL5250-02L *Titanium Eco-Drive Watch with Leather Band - *Flash Sale $163.99* (Jomashop $199.99) 
*17 hours left* *- Ends 3:00AM EDT / 12:00AM PDT / 7:00AM GMT*

Perpetual calendar, 200M WR, alarm, dual-time display, unidirectional dive bezel.










*Product specifications*

*Watch Information*


Brand, Seller, or Collection NameCitizenModel numberBL5250-02LPart NumberBL5250-02LModel Year2006Item ShapeRoundDial window material type﻿MineralDisplay TypeAnalogClaspBuckleCase materialTitaniumCase diameter43 millimetersCase Thickness13 millimetersBand MaterialPig skin leatherBand lengthmensBand width20 millimetersBand ColorBrownDial colorBlackBezel materialTitaniumBezel function﻿UnidirectionalCalendar﻿DateSpecial featuresalarm-feature, Dual time displayItem weight2.56 OuncesMovement﻿Japanese quartz (SOLAR)Water resistant depth660 Feet


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

This is is a nice watch and a good price, it wears big at 42mm but the details are good. Just as a reference, this watch was being sold during BF from and eBay seller for ~$80. I realize we are months away from BF and this is maybe the best deal available currently, I'm just providing a price reference.



Peace N Time said:


> *Bulova Men's Precisionist Blue Dial - $115.99*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B159-Precisionist-Round-Watch/dp/B0073B5T28/ref=pd_sim_241_22?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0073B5T28&pd_rd_r=ZNHPTE785VGYG27AC0C7&pd_rd_w=Uclc2&pd_rd_wg=YuRJT&psc=1&refRID=ZNHPTE785VGYG27AC0C7


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> *FLASH SALE - 60% OFF!*
> 
> *Guanqin GQ13007* - 40mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Miyota small seconds quartz, 10 ATM/100M WR
> *WAS $15.23* on sale - *NOW $6.96* *3 of the 5 color choices at this price*


Got one of each because I am a child and they are so cheap it's like the quarter toy machines at the grocery store.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

justin86 said:


> Got one of each because I am a child and they are so cheap it's like the quarter toy machines at the grocery store.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Got some for gifts. Too hard to ignore at that price.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> Did not know that. Learn something new here everyday.


lol. lying by sending the prior watch back for repair to steal money from a store is illegal and wrong surprises you????


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

May or may not have been posted already.

Amazon has an Invicta 23678, which appears to be a 8926OB but on a silicone strap, for $59.99










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XBX156R/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I1EPV8QHCU39XN&colid=22S2GDSUQFW1L

They also have a blue open heart Pro Diver in blue with no day/date, for the same price. I picked one for a fun watch that I don't have to worry about the day/ date setting anymore. This one is running a NH38A. Its the same as the NH35 but with no day/date. Based on good quality pictures and video, this one does not appear to suffer the mismatched colored bezel and dial like the 9094. They have a black dial version but it's nearly double the price at $96 and change.










https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Dive...rd_wg=i5VG3&psc=1&refRID=TTPM2AKTY900XATG4QSC


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Sussa said:


> The Citizen Nighthawk posted above is part of Amazon's Gold Box deal of the day on select watches. Seiko's SNK80* series are on sale for $40-44 (excluding the 809), along with a couple Casio Pathfinders around $100 and this Citizen for $83. All lowest prices in recent record according to Camel 3x.
> 
> View attachment 12105266


Notable benchmark drop, seiko 5 from 50 to 40.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

juderiverman said:


> Notable benchmark drop, seiko 5 from 50 to 40.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Just as reference, with the BF context noted as above, I bought 2 Seiko SNK809's from Jet.com, fulfilled by AreaTrend on or around BF for $23.00 each. Full kit, box, manuals, etc. included.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Australian ebay has 10% off everything till the 15th, code CLAP10


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Rocat said:


> May or may not have been posted already.
> 
> Amazon has an Invicta 23678, which appears to be a 8926OB but on a silicone strap, for $59.99
> 
> ...


If any of you buy the 23678, let me know if the bezel moves. Mine was stuck solid, I put as much pressure as I could while holding it in two hands, any more and I would have had to put it in a vise, and that didn't seem like a good idea.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

My guess is that its Probably just a stuck bezel. I got an 8926ob with a stuck bezel, had amazon send me replacement.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Techme said:


> Citizen Men's BJ7000-52E Nighthawk Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Watch $155.99
> Ends in 22 hours unless sold out.
> 
> Eco-drive, dual time, 200m WR, date and decent quality bracelet for price. This probably garners more attention than anything I regularly wear.
> ...


BeFrugal is also giving 6% cash back on watches though Amazon orders do not always register. Amazon Rewards card would add another 5% back in store credit. Not too shabby, eh?


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

Christopher Ward father's day:

Save up to $125 with exclusive codes*:.Use code.65SUN17.for $65 off purchases of $375 or more, or code125SUN17.for $125 off purchases of $625 or more.




Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Rocat said:


> May or may not have been posted already.
> 
> Amazon has an Invicta 23678, which appears to be a 8926OB but on a silicone strap, for $59.99
> 
> ...


Bob Guccione model as well for $60.... https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Auto...s&pd_rd_r=CFDG7PWFXA8EW9ZB1WJD&_encoding=UTF8









$64 for the Coke bezel... https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Dive...11&psd=1&keywords=invicta+pro+diver+automatic


----------



## jacbergey (May 23, 2016)

Sussa said:


> The Citizen Nighthawk posted above is part of Amazon's Gold Box deal of the day on select watches. Seiko's SNK80* series are on sale for $40-44 (excluding the 809), along with a couple Casio Pathfinders around $100 _*and this Citizen for $83. All lowest prices in recent record according to Camel 3x.*_


I don't need another watch. I don't need another watch. I don't need another watch.......


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> BeFrugal is also giving 6% cash back on watches though Amazon orders do not always register. Amazon Rewards card would add another 5% back in store credit. Not too shabby, eh?


That happened to my last day while buying the Fossil bargain, did it through Befrugal but it hasn't been registered. How do you face that? Contact them? Any advice?

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

catcherus said:


> That happened to my last day while buying the Fossil bargain, did it through Befrugal but it hasn't been registered. How do you face that? Contact them? Any advice?


No, you are SOL when it comes to Amazon and BeFrugal. I had a few that worked, but it doesn't look like my last order did. At least it was a small order.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

DANGITALL. I've been watching for that Nighthawk to go on sale for months!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> DANGITALL. I've been watching for that Nighthawk to go on sale for months!


The flippers will flood the market with them soon enough and you will be able to score one for $5 less than you would have paid.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

NOT A DEAL (for you, anyway)

This isn't quite the Great Pulsometer Deal of 2016, but it's not bad.

I just picked up this Evisu Hiro automatic new for $6.95. Someone's trying to sell one on eBay now for $219. I got the one and only at that price, unfortunately for others who may be interested.















A. I'm trying to figure out how they pull off "Swiss Made" on the dial. I'm guessing this just sneaks in under the percentage wire.
B. I'm also trying to figure out what the 18-jewel "Swiss movement" is. Probably a CL-888.

Whatever! It's $6.95!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I think this is a really good deal.

Armand Nicolet L10 dress watch. 999 piece LE.

$799 with code "DMARM799".

Armand Nicolet L10 9670A-NR-P670NR1 Men's Limited Edition Watch , watches


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

That's a great price on a beautiful and understated classy dress watch, the strap is even real alligator. I'd be all over it for $799 but 40mm is just too small for my 7.75" wrist.



Robotaz said:


> I think this is a really good deal.
> 
> Armand Nicolet L10 dress watch. 999 piece LE.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

audio.bill said:


> That's a great price on a beautiful and understated classy dress watch, the strap is even real alligator. I'd be all over it for $799 but 40mm is just too small for my 7.75" wrist.


40mm is perfect, IMO. I have a 7.5-7.75" wrist and would want a true dress watch to slide under any cuff.

It's actually too big for some people to get under a cuff with smaller wrists.

When I say shirt cuff, I mean a properly-fitted shirt cuff. There's not much room.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> 40mm is perfect, IMO. I have a 7.5-7.75" wrist and would want a true dress watch to slide under any cuff.
> 
> It's actually too big for some people to get under a cuff with smaller wrists.
> 
> When I say shirt cuff, I mean a properly-fitted shirt cuff. There's not much room.


I guess it comes down to a matter of personal preference, but I find that a 40mm case just looks too small to me.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

audio.bill said:


> I guess it comes down to a matter of personal preference, but I find that a 40mm case just looks too small to me.


I can see both sides. If you don't have properly-tailored cuffs, a 40mm-plus watch may be too big (though, honestly, even in this day and age, most shirt cuffs, barrel or French, tailored or not, can take watches as large as 48mm with ease). If your wrist is larger than 8", a 40mm may be too small.

Ultimately, it doesn't matter. Your wallet, your wrist, your choice.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$3095 is a nice discount on the Tudor Heritage Black Bay Dark, but I'm not sure spending that kind of money on a PVD coated watch is a good move. If you want a blacked out watch, it's safer to go with ceramic, carbon fiber, etc.

http://www.jomashop.com/tudor-watch-79230dk-bkss.html


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Return_fraud


I'll have to keep that in mind because I see that all the time where I work, thanks!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Can't go wrong with an automatic Edox for $249. Promo code SDLES249

Edox Les Vauberts 80081-3-AIN Men's Watch , watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Swiss made quartz chronograph for $90 with code DMFATHER. Nice clean design.

Calvin Klein Bold K5A271C6 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Automatic with Tritium for $195

https://www.aragonwatch.com/FATHER_S_DAY_24_HOUR_SPECIAL_s/407.htm


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Wenger 010641112 Blue Dial Silicone Strap Men's Watch MSRP $350 BuyItNow $64
Make Offer (I did).

I don't know what the real value is here but I like the watch

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262532325501

I'll probably change the strap. It's comfortable but the blue is a little light. It's a 22mm strap. Should be easy to find.





































Also, the bezel rotates.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Such a shame, Agagon would have been such nice watches if the Head Designer of Invicta Venom hadn't been allowed to mess with the bezel. 

Randomly gluing screw heads on a bezel does not bode well...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Heads up: Amazon Prime Day is only a month away!


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Heads up: Amazon Prime Day is only a month away!


Second only to Black Friday in not meeting the Hype most of the time.

Edit to say: I'll still be tirelessly searching for a deal for the whole day.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Shuutr said:


> Second only to Black Friday in not meeting the Hype most of the time.
> 
> Edit to say: I'll still be tirelessly searching for a deal for the whole day.


Checked my orders, and I purchased two watches last Prime Day.

There were some great deals with this discount.


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Checked my orders, and I purchased two watches last Prime Day.
> 
> There were some great deals with this discount.


Wait...so this is a discount coming up for prime members from 1 month away?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> Not a deal...
> 
> ... but not a cat fight either :roll:
> 
> ...


What you're proposing is mail fraud plain and simple.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Checked my orders, and I purchased two watches last Prime Day.
> 
> There were some great deals with this discount.


I'm saving my pennies, there have been some really good deals on Prime day the last couple of years. 30% off is about as good as it gets at Amazon. Be prepared to act fast without too much thought. I think WTW called it Lizard Brain reaction, no thinking just buy.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Me during Amazon Prime Day sales.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Shuutr said:


> Second only to Black Friday in not meeting the Hype most of the time.
> 
> Edit to say: I'll still be tirelessly searching for a deal for the whole day.


I'll block my calendar so I can watch this thread all day. ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Peace N Time said:


> Bulova Men's Precisionist Blue Dial - $115.99
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B159-Precisionist-Round-Watch/dp/B0073B5T28/ref=pd_sim_241_22?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0073B5T28&pd_rd_r=ZNHPTE785VGYG27AC0C7&pd_rd_w=Uclc2&pd_rd_wg=YuRJT&psc=1&refRID=ZNHPTE785VGYG27AC0C7


Aaand it's already back up. Can't have sold many at that price.


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

Shuutr said:


> Second only to Black Friday in not meeting the Hype most of the time.
> 
> Edit to say: I'll still be tirelessly searching for a deal for the whole day.


Even if watch deals are a bust, they usually run a promo on gift cards where you get a $10USD bonus gift card when you purchase a $50 gift card. And there's nothing to stop you from giving yourself both gift cards. Consider it a discount on a future watch.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cuevobat said:


> I'll block my calendar so I can watch this thread all day. 驪
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing will beat this thread and Black Friday deal posts. I sit back with Popcorn and watch the posts come in at break neck speed.










Although I am sure there will be some good deals next month. The question becomes, "Are we chasing the watch or the deal?"


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Rocat said:


> Nothing will beat this thread and Black Friday deal posts. I sit back with Popcorn and watch the posts come in at break neck speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope both.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Nothing will beat this thread and Black Friday deal posts. I sit back with Popcorn and watch the posts come in at break neck speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite time of the year, for a lot of reasons. You ain't seen nothin until you see this thread during Prime and BF. I think you have to buy some deals before you learn to buy the watch. I bought the deal rather than the watch a few times and learned my lesson. It's hard not to when your just figuring this obsession out. Nothing like a few WTH moments when you receive a watch that was a good deal but a meh watch to help figure it out.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Last year on Prime Day, I got zero watches, but I did get a 1TB Solid State HD for like $120 or something silly.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

​
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/citizen-eco-drive-mens-chronograph-titanium-stainless-steel-bracelet-watch-45mm-ca4330-57h-a-macys-exclusive?ID=2950194

I got one of these today and put it on a rally strap. This price is $13 less than I paid less than a week ago. Pretty decent watch for the price. Act quickly if you want one because time is running out.









​


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> Last year on Prime Day, I got zero watches, but I did get a 1TB Solid State HD for like $120 or something silly.


As someone who just built their first pc... I'm totally not jealous. At all ? in all seriousness I'm running two 240gb SSDs in raid 0 as my c drive... Life is good and fast.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

hongkongtaipan said:


> View attachment 12113362
> ​
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/citizen-eco-drive-mens-chronograph-titanium-stainless-steel-bracelet-watch-45mm-ca4330-57h-a-macys-exclusive?ID=2950194
> 
> ...


I ordered the watch....now where do I get that strap?


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Deleted.


----------



## tuannaff (Aug 23, 2016)

Shuutr said:


> I ordered the watch....now where do I get that strap?


maybe this?
https://www.watchgecko.com/rugged-ubt-sport-rally-watch-strap.php


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*DOM W-698 *** Closeout Pricing - $18.56  (Lowest price on Ali Express $39.99/Amazon $69.99)*
38mm Tungsten case, and Tungsten bracelet w/mirror finish, 200M WR, sapphire faceted crystal, less than 8mm thick, Day/Date

*WUS Review:* https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/deo-optimo-maximo-dom-w-698-very-frugal-fashion-watch-1827538.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Shuutr said:


> I ordered the watch....now where do I get that strap?


Hope you used BeFrugal for an extra 10% cash back from Macy's.

https://www.befrugal.com/store/macys-coupons/


----------



## ShoreFire77 (Apr 27, 2015)

Couple of UK deals - H. Samuel and Ernest Jones are both having a 50% sale on selected watches. Not much caught my eye (YMMV), but these two Citizens aren't badly priced for UK stock. (Both H.Samuel)

Royal Marines Commando BN0110-06E *£149*









Citizen Nighthawk BJ7008-51E (unfortunately only on mesh, not solid s/s bracelet) *£135*


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


>


Even if I never end up jumping on a deal in this thread, the lurking has been entirely worth it just for this gif.

I mean, how else are you supposed to clean your watch crystal?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Just as reference, with the BF context noted as above, I bought 2 Seiko SNK809's from Jet.com, fulfilled by AreaTrend on or around BF for $23.00 each. Full kit, box, manuals, etc. included.


I remembered this deal from Jet last year (actually found your post from the 2016 thread) which is why I couldnt pull the trigger from amazon. Did you end up modding them? Curious to know how it went as I'm in the market for the same reason, just a year later lol


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Gilt has 30% off with code 30GILT plus 10% cash back from Ebates. That makes a few Filson watches under $160.

https://www.gilt.com/category/men/m...isplay=&q.rows=48&q.sort=price-desc&q.start=0


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Gilt has 30% off with code 30GILT plus 10% cash back from Ebates. That makes a few Filson watches under $160.
> 
> https://www.gilt.com/category/men/m...isplay=&q.rows=48&q.sort=price-desc&q.start=0


That leather strap and buckle is worth at least eighty bucks alone. If you like The Styling the build quality on these Filson watches is really very good. Generally better than seiko in the mid $100 range.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

studiompd said:


> I remembered this deal from Jet last year (actually found your post from the 2016 thread) which is why I couldnt pull the trigger from amazon. Did you end up modding them? Curious to know how it went as I'm in the market for the same reason, just a year later lol


Man, you dug deep for that deal. I hope my memory was good and accurately quoted it. I did end up modding one of the SNK809's, actually ganked the movement up on the other one, and also modded an SKX007 I bought at the same time. It's a good thing they were cheap enough for practice. The SNK809 mod was for my daughter for Christmas and the 007 mod was for me, although it's currently for sale.

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4C6A-837A-354EA28CC80D_zpsjui5w1ib.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4324-A4C3-58E7AB2D64E4_zpsj9ndclna.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Man, you dug deep for that deal. I hope my memory was good and accurately quoted it. I did end up modding one of the SNK809's, actually ganked the movement up on the other one, and also modded an SKX007 I bought at the same time. It's a good thing they were cheap enough for practice. The SNK809 mod was for my daughter for Christmas and the 007 mod was for me, although it's currently for sale.
> 
> [URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4C6A-837A-354EA28CC80D_zpsjui5w1ib.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">
> 
> ...


Not your typical mods, well done I'd say!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Guanqin GQ008815* - Silver/White - *$22.92 *Silver/Black* $30.16* These had already been on sale for *$48.28* (next lowest price on internet $45.39)
Sapphire, (DG2813?) automatic, 38mm stainless steel case, exhibition back, Tissot Le Locle homage


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

$50 off $250 @ Ashford with Amex, check your card under offers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Carnival 8818G* - Ceramic and Stainless Steel Automatic - *$32.37* next best price $49.97 on eBay
sapphire, 41mm, 25 jewel automatic, stainless steel with ceramic bezel and center links, solid end links, signed crown, butterfly clasp


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> $50 off $250 @ Ashford with Amex, check your card under offers!


Nice! Valid until 8/18.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> *DOM W-698 *** Closeout Pricing - $18.56  (Lowest price on Ali Express $39.99/Amazon $69.99)*
> 38mm Tungsten case, and Tungsten bracelet w/mirror finish, 200M WR, sapphire faceted crystal, less than 8mm thick, Day/Date
> 
> *WUS Review:* https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/deo-optimo-maximo-dom-w-698-very-frugal-fashion-watch-1827538.html


Already sold out. I was thinking about buying one just to drive over it to see what happens. Next time...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*GUANQIN GJ16009* - Retrograde Day/Date Automatic -* $44.90* for Gold version (Normally $70.80) 
Sea-Gull ST2504, sapphire, 42mm stainless steel case, 100M WR, luminous hands
Same caliber as *Sea-Gull M171S ($210)* or *Rodina R009-2504 ($145)*


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> That leather strap and buckle is worth at least eighty bucks alone. If you like The Styling the build quality on these Filson watches is really very good. Generally better than seiko in the mid $100 range.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yeah, at this price they are an insane value. Filson's are generally finished better than Shinola's, and that's really saying something.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *GUANQIN GJ16009* - Retrograde Day/Date Automatic -* $44.90* for Gold version (Normally $70.80)
> Sea-Gull ST2504, sapphire, 42mm stainless steel case, 100M WR, luminous hands
> Same caliber as *Sea-Gull M171S ($210)* or *Rodina R009-25*


Is this a real tourbillon or just an open heart?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Is this a real tourbillon or just an open heart?


It's a "fake" tourbillon. The 3-spoke wheel is the second hand, which gives the illusion of it being a tourbillon. It's really just an open heart. It's a decent movement for $45, but my Sea-Gull with the same movement broke.

On the plus side, the mirror is not afraid of fire.


----------



## MrGimpy (Sep 7, 2014)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Is this a real tourbillon or just an open heart?


Either way, I need one for my next hot water bash.


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

Don't know what kind of deal this might actually be, but if the description is accurate you might be risking your mortal soul.

Okay, it's a $109 Omega, that's a pretty good deal no matter who used it first.

*Omega watch Satan used men quartz*
Omega watch Satan used men quartz SS OMEGA battery type devil DE VILLE antique deep-discount pawnshop watch exemption from taxation TAXFREE DUTY A6013371​





Rakuten Super PointsBuy it and earn 120 points! About Points

*PayPal OK* Details
*Shipping PROMO* Details

$ 109.06 (¥ 12,000)
Actual price may vary according to exchange rates.
Payment will be charged in yenEstimate Shipping Fees

Quantity:-+

*1 item left*

A delivery to home purchase (free purchase kit)
I do not hope for a purchase Purchase hope (please choose it among the following) S: 内寸 242*192*137mm M: 内寸 342*242*187mm L: 内寸 410*310*245mm LL: 内寸 455*405*305mm 3L: 内寸 505*475*385mm I assess a photograph

_ Add to Cart_
_Shipping Options: Details__JP Post EMS, JP Post Small Packet, DHL or Fedex__Payment Options: Details__Credit Card, PayPal, Bank Transfer, Alipay

_


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

Porsche Design titanium automatic chronograph on Massdrop for $999.99. Limited to 20 pieces with 18 sold.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/porsche-design-p-6500-titanium-automatic-watch


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Ashford is selling this Hamilton Tachymiler for $439. Ashford says it's "Certified Pre-owned" -- but they also state it's a store display and never worn.

I'm pretty sure this is running the Valjoux 7750. Not a bad price for this auto chrono, assuming it IS a store display (and not used). Not sure how long it's been sitting around, though. I think this model has been discontinued for a while.

BeFrugal should get you another 2% off.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-aviation/tachymiler/H71726333-SD.pid


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Is this a real tourbillon or just an open heart?


Most Chinese "tourbillon" watches are simply open heart movements. Real tourbillon calibers have been created by many of the big Chinese manufacturers like Beijing, Sea-Gull, Shanghai, Dixmont, etc., but they start around $1000, not $50.

There was the *AATOS Tiago* a few years back. It had a PTS Tourbillon, and sold for about $400.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/arieladams/2012/09/14/the-eroding-exclusivity-of-the-tourbillon-watch/#2832fa163724


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ayem-bee said:


> Ashford is selling this Hamilton Tachymiler for $439. Ashford says it's "Certified Pre-owned" -- but they also state it's a store display and never worn.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is running the Valjoux 7750. Not a bad price for this auto chrono, assuming it IS a store display (and not used). Not sure how long it's been sitting around, though. I think this model has been discontinued for a while.
> 
> ...


Nice deal. Looks like someone already bought it.

But you slept on the Seacraft! $1138 after the Amex offer and cash back. There isn't a better dive chrono for 3 times the price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> Most Chinese "tourbillon" watches are simply open heart movements. Real tourbillon calibers have been created by many of the big Chinese manufacturers like Beijing, Sea-Gull, Shanghai, Dixmont, etc., but they start around $1000, not $50.
> 
> There was the *AATOS Tiago* a few years back. It had a PTS Tourbillon, and sold for about $400.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/arieladams/2012/09/14/the-eroding-exclusivity-of-the-tourbillon-watch/#2832fa163724


Don't forget the Millionsmart 1801. Mine is still running strong after 7 years.

You can still find Stuhrling tourbillons for around $400.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

RyanD said:


> You can still find Stuhrling tourbillons for around $400.


They run $900 to $1300+ on Amazon, and a used one on eBay is $650. It's an interesting complication, but they are of little value these days for accuracy.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

MrGimpy said:


> Either way, I need one for my next hot water bash.


Who doesn't love a hot water bash?


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

El Primitivo said:


> Don't know what kind of deal this might actually be, but if the description is accurate you might be risking your mortal soul.
> 
> Okay, it's a $109 Omega, that's a pretty good deal no matter who used it first.
> 
> ...


Funny... I always pictured Satan wearing a Rolex.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

El Primitivo said:


> Don't know what kind of deal this might actually be, but if the description is accurate you might be risking your mortal soul.
> 
> Okay, it's a $109 Omega, that's a pretty good deal no matter who used it first.
> 
> ...


It must have been his beater. His main watch is a pocket watch, it fits in the watch pocket of his vest.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> They run $900 to $1300+ on Amazon, and a used one on eBay is $650. It's an interesting complication, but they are of little value these days for accuracy.


Look harder. These pop up on my Ebay feed regularly.

Limited Edition Stührling Tourbillon (ST 93301) Men&apos;s watch-Excellent Condition | eBay


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> They run $900 to $1300+ on Amazon, and a used one on eBay is $650. It's an interesting complication, but they are of little value these days for accuracy.


Gemnation has a sale on them every now and then, starting below $500.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I've had my eye on these for a while. Finally snagged one from Amazon Warehouse. Looks like new.

NH38A movement with sapphire crystal. SevenFriday uses similar Miyota movements. Looks better than I expected for the price.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I've had my eye on these for a while. Finally snagged one from Amazon Warehouse. Looks like new.
> 
> NH38A movement with sapphire crystal. SevenFriday uses similar Miyota movements. Looks better than I expected for the price.
> 
> View attachment 12120530


How much did you pay? They run *$123.51* on Gearbest and only *$96* on Ali Express

They also make a more expensive skeleton version with a Miyota 8N24 movement for *$172.24 on Gearbest* or *$122.38 on Ali Express*


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

ayem-bee said:


> Ashford is selling this Hamilton Tachymiler for $439. Ashford says it's "Certified Pre-owned" -- but they also state it's a store display and never worn.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is running the Valjoux 7750. Not a bad price for this auto chrono, assuming it IS a store display (and not used). Not sure how long it's been sitting around, though. I think this model has been discontinued for a while.
> 
> ...


Lefty!

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

ks6177 said:


> Couple of UK deals - H. Samuel and Ernest Jones are both having a 50% sale on selected watches. Not much caught my eye (YMMV), but these two Citizens aren't badly priced for UK stock. (Both H.Samuel)
> 
> Royal Marines Commando BN0110-06E *£149*
> 
> ...


The Royal Marines is a nice one. 
UK only, unfortunately. 
eBay has them for $385 shipped. 
Lucky Brits.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Nodus has $30 off and free shipping with code FATHERSDAY2017

https://www.noduswatches.com/shop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

HEARTLANDAMERICA.COM has deals on watches .Brands include CROTON(DJ homage(quartz) and Automatic movement sub (50 bucks)homages,CITEZEN(chronograph), WENGER(field watch),VICTORINOX(feild watch),DEL MAR(tritium divers)STEINHAUSEN(Slim dress quartz watches)ON TIME(talking atomic watches) SEIKO(DRESS WATCH) go to the website you will be glad you did.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> How much did you pay? They run *$123.51* on Gearbest and only *$96* on Ali Express
> 
> They also make a more expensive skeleton version with a Miyota 8N24 movement for *$172.24 on Gearbest* or *$122.38 on Ali Express*


Personality Pointer. o|


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

James Haury said:


> HEARTLANDAMERICA.COM has deals on watches .Brands include CROTON Automatic movement sub (50 bucks)
> View attachment 12121218


eBay is selling these for as little as $37 - $39 at auction.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Croton CA301179SSBL* automatic watch - *$19.99*












*Croton CA301157ORBK Aquamatic* 20 ATM quartz "Planet Croton" diver - *$29.95*


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Personality Pointer. o|


Wear your heart on your sleeve, and your personality on your wrist.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Funny... I always pictured Satan wearing a Rolex.


I imagined Satan wearing an Invicta.


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

I've got a whole list of Father's Day sales and codes going on The Time Bum, including 50% off Stranger and Todd & Marlin, and 40% off Florjin. http://www.thetimebum.com/2017/06/2017-fathers-day-watch-sales.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Zundfolge said:


> I've got a whole list of Father's Day sales and codes going on The Time Bum, including 50% off Stranger and Todd & Marlin, and 40% off Florjin. http://www.thetimebum.com/2017/06/2017-fathers-day-watch-sales.html
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


BAU Watches - The BAU 963 is already on sale for $107, and you can get two for $192 with code LOVEBAU

Bertucci Watches - Free ground shipping

Carpenter Watches - 10% off everything with code FATHER

Christopher Ward - Use code 65SUN17 for $65 off purchases of $375 or more, and 125SUN17 for $125 off purchases of $625 or more, through June 30.

Deep Blue - Take 40% off with code DAD40

Florjin - Remaining stock is on sale for 40% off (€195/$201 USD)

Hemel - Get a $40 watch pouch free with watch purchase (no code required) and knock 10% off the price just by signing up for the mailing list.

Janis Trading Co. - Use Code DADS2017 for 20% off any in-stock Orthos or Phantom through June 19.

McDowell Time - 20% off with code FATHER20

Nodus - Take $30 off a Trieste with FATHERSDAY2017 and get free shipping with FREEESHIPPING

Stranger Watches - Take a whopping 50% off with code FATHERS50

Straton - Not strictly a Father's Day deal, but for 48 hours, get 10% off a VDC MK2 Automatic Chronograph with code VDC48. According to my email log, that means it ends Wednesday at 5:28 PM, US Eastern Standard Time.

Timex - 20% off and free shipping on orders over $50 with code IHEARTDAD

Todd & Marlon - Get one for you and one for dad. Use code TIMEBUM for 50% off through June 19.

Torgoen - Sale prices up to 35% off

Watches.com - In addition to sale prices of up to 75% off, use codes BESTDAD for 10% off orders over $99, SUPERDAD for 15% off orders over $350, and FAVORITECHILD for 20% off orders over $700.

Watch Bandit - Sale prices up to 50% off


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> James Haury said:
> 
> 
> > HEARTLANDAMERICA.COM has deals on watches .Brands include CROTON Automatic movement sub (50 bucks) 12121218
> ...


"JAPANESE Automatic Movement?" Does anyone know what movement this might be?

Also, wondering if the bezel turns?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

craiger said:


> "JAPANESE Automatic Movement?" Does anyone know what movement this might be?
> 
> Also, wondering if the bezel turns?


Looks like a Miyota 8215 judging by the "21 jewels" inscription on the back and the unidirectional winding arrow on the rotor.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

ayem-bee said:


> Ashford is selling this Hamilton Tachymiler for $439. Ashford says it's "Certified Pre-owned" -- but they also state it's a store display and never worn.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is running the Valjoux 7750. Not a bad price for this auto chrono, assuming it IS a store display (and not used). Not sure how long it's been sitting around, though. I think this model has been discontinued for a while.
> 
> ...


Interesting, never seen one of those before, but ooh... that second hand is not quite zeroed properly. That would drive me crazy, but might not bother some people.


----------



## Twin Dazzlin (Jun 29, 2015)

Racer-X said:


> Link - Gigandet blue on Amazon


Well, that looks good for a gift on Father's day. You gave me an idea on what to consider. I appreciate that you shared the link.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

MrGimpy said:


> Either way, I need one for my next hot water bash.


And your wrist watch is not afraid of fire, so there's that, too.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Carnival 8592G* - Silver or Black Pilot Chronographs - *$34.59 Silver / $36.56 Black* *54%/55% Off*


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

For Aus folks. 
CHOPCHOP on eBay will probably score you the watch you've been eyeing for a while. 15% off. 
I just nabbed an SRP779 Turtle on rubber for $AU247($US180) delivered. 
Incredible value I think. That's not much more than I sold my skx009 for two years ago. 
For those of you O/S this watch retails here for $AU599. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZH55K1 Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch at Amazon for US $112 delivered which is the cheapest ever according to Camelx3


https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNZH55-Automatic-Black-Stainless/dp/B0045D6570/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1497434303&sr=8-1&keywords=Seiko+5+SNZH55


https://camelcamelcamel.com/Seiko-S...-Stainless/product/B0045D6570?context=tracker


This is the Seiko FFF watch but with silver markers on the bezel and sought after for modding.


If you're in Australia, like me, the price is $154.53 with free delivery which is most unusual for Amazon. It is, however, fulfilled by WatchesZon.

The plot twist is though, that same watch can be bought WatchesZon on eBay Australia for AU $124.61 with box for the *J version (not K!)* using the 15% off code *CHOPCHOP.
*


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Techme said:


> Seiko 5 SNZH55K1 Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch at Amazon for US $112 delivered which is the cheapest ever according to Camelx3
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNZH55-Automatic-Black-Stainless/dp/B0045D6570/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1497434303&sr=8-1&keywords=Seiko+5+SNZH55
> ...


I bought this watch (K) for my father in law two years ago from creation for around $135. Great looking piece. Almost kept it for myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*BOS 8001* Quartz Chronograph with Leather Band - *59% Discount -* *$24.15* 8 pcs left
43mm Tungsten case, sapphire crystal, 100M WR


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> *BOS 8001* Quartz Chronograph with Leather Band - *59% Discount -* *$24.15* 8 pcs left
> 43mm Tungsten case, sapphire crystal, 100M WR


Why don't mainstream brands use tungsten on their watches? The scratch resistance appeals to me. If a random Chinese brand can sell one for 30 bucks, surely Seiko could make a tungsten cased SARB?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

justin86 said:


> Why don't mainstream brands use tungsten on their watches? The scratch resistance appeals to me. If a random Chinese brand can sell one for 30 bucks, surely Seiko could make a tungsten cased SARB?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Look up Rado Diastar. Also, Grand Seiko SBGT009. Back to the deals...


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

justin86 said:


> Why don't mainstream brands use tungsten on their watches? The scratch resistance appeals to me. If a random Chinese brand can sell one for 30 bucks, surely Seiko could make a tungsten cased SARB?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Rado is all about it. Movado has done it, so has Lum Tec. But yeah still very limited, kinda gimmicky it seems. I've heard they are very heavy but I wouldn't know.

Edit: oh yeah, Oris does a few tungsten bezels as well.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

eBay is offering some people 10% Cashback on purchases until June 16. No minimum required. Check your accounts!

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

sledgod said:


> For Aus folks.
> CHOPCHOP on eBay will probably score you the watch you've been eyeing for a while. 15% off.
> I just nabbed an SRP779 Turtle on rubber for $AU247($US180) delivered.
> Incredible value I think. That's not much more than I sold my skx009 for two years ago.
> ...


Link..?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn S3 met Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Orient Eclipse Automatic Watch - $159.99https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-eclipse-automatic-watch

Specs

Orient
Movement: Orient 46A41 21-jewel automatic
21600 vph
40-hour power reserve
No hand-winding capability
Non-hacking seconds
Case material: Stainless steel
Crystal: Sapphire
Caseback: Display
Luminous hands and hour markers
Case diameter: 40 mm
Case thickness: 11.5 mm
Lug width: 22 mm
Integrated bracelet
Lug-to-lug: 42 mm
Water resistance: 50 m (164 ft)


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Even if I never end up jumping on a deal in this thread, the lurking has been entirely worth it just for this gif.
> 
> I mean, how else are you supposed to clean your watch crystal?


That's actually a watch winder.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Guanqin GQ008815* - Silver/White - *$22.92 *Silver/Black* $30.16* These had already been on sale for *$48.28* (next lowest price on internet $45.39)
> Sapphire, (DG2813?) automatic, 38mm stainless steel case, exhibition back, Tissot Le Locle homage


Where did they get the font for the "Legend" on the dial?

If I find out I'll never go there.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Similar to the previous Australia posting *Seiko 5 SNZH55 Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch*
*$112.00 + *FREE Shipping










https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNZH55...deID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=Seiko+5+SNZH55


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *GUANQIN GJ16009* - Retrograde Day/Date Automatic -* $44.90* for Gold version (Normally $70.80)
> Sea-Gull ST2504, sapphire, 42mm stainless steel case, 100M WR, luminous hands
> Same caliber as *Sea-Gull M171S ($210)* or *Rodina R009-2504 ($145)*


Great marketing!

I know it's referring to a super special glass but really - Quartz sapphire on an automatic?


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> How much did you pay? They run *$123.51* on Gearbest and only *$96* on Ali Express
> 
> They also make a more expensive skeleton version with a Miyota 8N24 movement for *$172.24 on Gearbest* or *$122.38 on Ali Express*


Personality Pointer huh.

Stop it. This is distracting me.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Croton CA301179SSBL* automatic watch - *$19.99*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look like good value but I can't stop playing work games

CROTON = CRETIN

Bit like the Wancher brand.


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

$145 off Bathys Benthic GMT
Use code OG145


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

HoustonReal said:


> *Croton CA301179SSBL* automatic watch - *$19.99*


Thanks Houston,

I bought two, I hope I can mod this thing. It says Japanese movement, I am guessing Miyota 8015? It's also impossible to see what size it is, no diameter on the entire intertubes; but, judging from the date I would say more than 40mm less than 43mm?

Found the size in an Amazon review: "The watch is about 41mm across (and about 43.5mm to the end of the signed crown), and wears about 11-11.5mm high off the wrist"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

cuevobat said:


> Similar to the previous Australia posting *Seiko 5 SNZH55 Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch*
> *$112.00 + *FREE Shipping
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't touch this unless I was in the mood to read a real sob story about pricing mistakes, poverty, a ton of hungry kids. 
I prefer happy endings. (Amazon probably has your back though if things go south)

Tl;dr - watcheszon is the seller here.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

1afc said:


> Great marketing!
> 
> I know it's referring to a super special glass but really - Quartz sapphire on an automatic?


I was wondering who else would pick that up!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Croton CA301157ORBK Aquamatic* 20 ATM quartz "Planet Croton" diver - *$29.95*


"AQUAMATIC on a quartz. Hmmmm.....


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

cairoanan said:


> I wouldn't touch this unless I was in the mood to read a real sob story about pricing mistakes, poverty, a ton of hungry kids.
> I prefer happy endings. (Amazon probably has your back though if things go south)
> 
> Tl;dr - watcheszon is the seller here.


Ahh this is the Sob story lady who is going to lose her job unless you add money. Yea Amazon won't put up with that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Peace N Time said:


> *Orient Eclipse Automatic Watch - $159.99*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-eclipse-automatic-watch
> 
> ...


I'd rather buy this. It's $59.99 on Amazon, sold by Amazon. I did buy it. It has arrived and I'll post pictures

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Dive...&qid=1497455165&sr=8-1&keywords=invicta+20434


----------



## nithin (Mar 5, 2017)

sledgod said:


> For Aus folks.
> CHOPCHOP on eBay will probably score you the watch you've been eyeing for a while. 15% off.
> I just nabbed an SRP779 Turtle on rubber for $AU247($US180) delivered.
> Incredible value I think. That's not much more than I sold my skx009 for two years ago.
> ...


The coupon is gone already, wish it was still there


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Rocat said:


> I'd rather buy this. It's $59.99 on Amazon, sold by Amazon. I did buy it. It has arrived and I'll post pictures
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Dive...&qid=1497455165&sr=8-1&keywords=invicta+20434


Can you confirm it's the same quality as a 8926? I may buy this one to mod!


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

cuica said:


> Can you confirm it's the same quality as a 8926? I may buy this one to mod!


It is the exact same watch, this one just has an "open heart" dial instead of a normal dial. Also it is obviously blue dial and bezel instead of black but yeah.


----------



## thatotherguy1 (May 5, 2017)

daschlag said:


> Rado is all about it. Movado has done it, so has Lum Tec. But yeah still very limited, kinda gimmicky it seems. I've heard they are very heavy but I wouldn't know.
> 
> Edit: oh yeah, Oris does a few tungsten bezels as well.


You heard correctly. I wear a tungsten ring and have for several years now. It still looks new despite all the things I've done that would have gouged a softer metal (I can make a steel ring look absolutely terrible in 6 months or less), but when I take it off I notice the lack of weight. It's a very dense metal.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

From Massdrop. I've been wanting to check one of these out but the retail price of $420 seemed a little high to me. Massdrop at them for $150 with free shipping so I thought I'd give it a whirl. First I'm impression is that it is a really nice watch. On par with my other boutique Dive watches. Ceramic Bezel is nice and tight. No play what so ever. Milling is nice. Strap is tough but that will wear in. Lume is very nice and it has a good solid feel and weight to it. I'm not sure how much expense there is for manufacturers to put a display case back on a Dive watch, but I really dig it. Water resistant to 300m, although the human body is not. So there that.

While I was waiting for it, I couldn't find too many pictures of them out in the wild so I wanted to post a few.

Massdrop just takes a long time to ship. So you have to be patient. That's for sure.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Aviation (cut and paste the link to new window to see) on their clearance section for $550 - which you can take another 20% off with XTRA20 and 5% Befrugal cashback and $50 Amex (if you have the card) to $356.50. Not bad. The 40mm size and 46mm lug to lug should be a good size for many.









Cheers.


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

thatotherguy1 said:


> You heard correctly. I wear a tungsten ring and have for several years now. It still looks new despite all the things I've done that would have gouged a softer metal (I can make a steel ring look absolutely terrible in 6 months or less), but when I take it off I notice the lack of weight. It's a very dense metal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Same here. Wedding band is tungsten and don't think I could hurt it if I tried. Not sure though why Lum-Tec and others charge such a premium for it though other than they can. It's not exactly a precious metal.


----------



## thatotherguy1 (May 5, 2017)

Floydboy said:


> Same here. Wedding band is tungsten and don't think I could hurt it if I tried. Not sure though why Lum-Tec and others charge such a premium for it though other than they can. It's not exactly a precious metal.


Honestly I think that the scratch resistance is why everyone charges so much. Looking new forever without babying or polishing is a pretty huge selling point IMHO.
The ring sellers can justify the price with free replacements for sizing, but watchmakers can't. Personally my ring is one of the cheap $20 ones and honestly it's perfect, so I don't see the point in buying one of the $300 ones from a jewelry store. But I digress.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Aviation (cut and paste the link to new window to see) on their clearance section for $550 - which you can take another 20% off with XTRA20 and 5% Befrugal cashback and $50 Amex (if you have the card) to $356.50. Not bad. The 40mm size and 46mm lug to lug should be a good size for many.
> 
> View attachment 12130266
> 
> ...


Nice watch


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cuica said:


> Can you confirm it's the same quality as a 8926? I may buy this one to mod!


The build quality is great. This case does not have the exact same sharp pointed end lugs like my 8926OB NH35A has. The case side shows the lugs to be a tad thicker from the sides. The case (with my untrained eye) appears to be the same as my 9404. That is the scalloped bezel coke bezel with the white dial. Not sure how that would play out for the Modders here. But on the wrist it seems to wear the same as all the other 40mm Sub Homage Divers they sell. It's nice not to have to deal with a day/date complication.

Yes, that BN-0150 is also new today.















I'll have more pictures over the next few days. My initial reaction is, "I like it". Now to test the timing accuracy. The TMI website shows the NH38A accuracy to be -20 to +40 spd. But we all know it is usually better than that.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Is this a decent deal? TJ Maxx online Mont Blanc Timewalker style #:1000203153 for $2000?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

kl884347 said:


> Is this a decent deal? TJ Maxx online Mont Blanc Timewalker style #:1000203153 for $2000?


I guess my Google is working better than your Google; regardless, my Google shows this TJ Maxx price to be about $400 less than the next closest price online (which would be Jomashop at $2395.00). Your discretion, then, if that constitutes a "decent deal" (I would think so, but there are other watches I would spend $2k on, or put that $2k towards a grail).

Edit: while I'm not seeing this same model, a new Montblanc sale just went live on ToM, with several UTC models below $1600 (some even on bracelet). So, armed with this new knowledge, I would probably say the TJM price isn't really a deal (unless, of course, you really want that specific model).


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

kl884347 said:


> Is this a decent deal? TJ Maxx online Mont Blanc Timewalker style #:1000203153 for $2000?


Not especially, unless you open a TJ Maxx credit card for 10% off. Similar prices on Ebay and at Jomashop.

http://www.jomashop.com/montblanc-watch-115080.html

Different color, but this one is $1599 or make offer.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MONTBLANC-T...N-GMT-SECOND-TIME-ZONE-NWT-3895-/302321083479

Even better, it's only $1149 on Touch of Modern right now!


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Rocat, looking forward for some pictures!


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

tissotguy said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Aviation (cut and paste the link to new window to see) on their clearance section for $550 - which you can take another 20% off with XTRA20 and 5% Befrugal cashback and $50 Amex (if you have the card) to $356.50. Not bad. The 40mm size and 46mm lug to lug should be a good size for many.
> 
> View attachment 12130266
> 
> ...


I, too, have listed the 5% cash back for Ashford at BeFrugal when posting deals. However, my pending cash back on that $299 Hamilton I posted is $5.98. Say what?!

So I went back and read the fine print --- Ashford gives 5% on Calvin Klein, 1% on Glashutte, and 2% on all others.

I can't answer for the other CB sites (eBates, etc), as BF is the only one I'm signed up with.

I doubt the 3% difference will mean much when deciding on whether to get that special watch, but then again, that's 3% you could have used at GearBest for a top of the line mechanical...with a lucky dragon!

http://www.gearbest.com/mechanical-watches/pp_1657.html?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$295 with code SDOFFICER295. $245 if you use the Amex promo. That's less than I just paid for a ticket to SEE Hamilton.

Hamilton H69519133 Watch , watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

ayem-bee said:


> I, too, have listed the 5% cash back for Ashford at BeFrugal when posting deals. However, my pending cash back on that $299 Hamilton I posted is $5.98. Say what?!
> 
> So I went back and read the fine print --- Ashford gives 5% on Calvin Klein, 1% on Glashutte, and 2% on all others.
> 
> ...


Lemoney currently offering 16% rebate on the first $70, 3% on any remaining balance. So on that $299 deal, the pending rebate would be $17.87, not any great amount but about triple.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Lemoney currently offering 16% rebate on the first $70, 3% on any remaining balance. So on that $299 deal, the pending rebate would be $17.87, not any great amount but about triple.


That's a good way to try out Lemoney since it is a new one. I've had great luck with BeFrugal and Ebates, but I'm 0 for 1 with DollarDig.


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

https://www.aragonwatch.com/product_p/a176blu.htm

I think Aragon is gonna be making double thick watches before you know it.
Qaurtz at 23mm thick, ha.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

isitauthentic said:


> https://www.aragonwatch.com/product_p/a176blu.htm
> 
> I think Aragon is gonna be making double thick watches before you know it.
> Qaurtz at 23mm thick, ha.


Case diameter of 55mm. Wonder if it comes with a manservent to help you carry it?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

cuevobat said:


> Thanks Houston,
> 
> I bought two, I hope I can mod this thing. It says Japanese movement, I am guessing Miyota 8015? It's also impossible to see what size it is, no diameter on the entire intertubes; but, judging from the date I would say more than 40mm less than 43mm?
> 
> Found the size in an Amazon review: "The watch is about 41mm across (and about 43.5mm to the end of the signed crown), and wears about 11-11.5mm high off the wrist"


At that price I doubt it is a Miyota. A DG2813 at best. Maybe. If so, you can use Miyota hands, but I don't know if dials will work or if the date wheels line up.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

swank said:


> At that price I doubt it is a Miyota. A DG2813 at best. Maybe. If so, you can use Miyota hands, but I don't know if dials will work or if the date wheels line up.


I will report back when its delivered


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

ItnStln said:


> Nice watch


Its a stunning watch,when the light hits the dial the numbers shine. Great build and the movement the same as breitling s ana-digus.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

REDHELLOMOTO said:


> Its a stunning watch,when the light hits the dial the numbers shine. Great build and the movement the same as breitling s ana-digus.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Now you're making me want to get one as I've heard a lot of good things about Hamilton!


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

ItnStln said:


> Now you're making me want to get one as I've heard a lot of good things about Hamilton!


Iet me enable u with some pics before you naje that executive decision. I paid double and thought that was a deal. I got the air zematt one with the orange strap.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Touch of modern is having a Montblanc sale. Some good prices on timewalkers and other watches there. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-01-733-7670-4031-07-5-21-75fc.html


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

papa_E said:


> Touch of modern is having a Montblanc sale. Some good prices on timewalkers and other watches there.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


WOW, those are the best prices I've ever seen on new Montblanc watches. The Twinfly Timewalkers are in-house manufacture movements, very nice.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-01-733-7670-4031-07-5-21-75fc.html
> View attachment 12134018


Sort of an upgrade to this Bulova









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey thanks dumberdrummer and RyanD!
I guess I should have been more precise in my post text (that'll teach me). I should've said something like "Maybe this is a good deal for someone..." etc. I did look at google and saw it was a few hundred less, even tried 3xCamel just to double check but there are so many different versions of the Timewalker it was overwhelming. And it's not like I look at MBs all the time either - It's not even in my ballpark as far as budget goes. 

It just looked like a half decent deal when I was browsing the watches. (Except now that ToM has a sale and other places seem to have better prices in general). Oh well...I tried. I'll just have to do better next time!



dumberdrummer said:


> I guess my Google is working better than your Google; regardless, my Google shows this TJ Maxx price to be about $400 less than the next closest price online (which would be Jomashop at $2395.00). Your discretion, then, if that constitutes a "decent deal" (I would think so, but there are other watches I would spend $2k on, or put that $2k towards a grail).
> 
> Edit: while I'm not seeing this same model, a new Montblanc sale just went live on ToM, with several UTC models below $1600 (some even on bracelet). So, armed with this new knowledge, I would probably say the TJM price isn't really a deal (unless, of course, you really want that specific model).


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

justin86 said:


> Why don't mainstream brands use tungsten on their watches? The scratch resistance appeals to me. If a random Chinese brand can sell one for 30 bucks, surely Seiko could make a tungsten cased SARB?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Tungsten carbide is almost twice as dense as stainless steel (15 g/cc vs 7.9 g/cc), with a hardness of 9 Mohs, similar to sapphire.  To keep the overall weight down, you either need a leather strap, or a smaller watch. I have an all Tungsten *DOM W-624*. It weighs around 170g (since I took out a couple of links). The W-624 is only 38mm, and less than 8mm thick. It's quite comfortable, and fits well. If you tried this with a SARB, or worse a diver, the weight would be ridiculous.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Some nice looking Seiko chronos at Kohls for $99. You can use code DADSDAY10 for $10 and with Kohls charge card BEACH30 for %30 off putting them at about $63 each. If no Kohls card you can use DADSDAY10 $10 off and SAVENOW for %20 off putting them at about $72 each.

https://www.kohls.com/search.jsp?CN...raph Watch&S=1&PPP=60&spa=2&pfm=search refine


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Some nice looking Seiko chronos at Kohls for $99. You can use code DADSDAY10 for $10 and with Kohls charge card BEACH30 for %30 off putting them at about $63 each. If no Kohls card you can use DADSDAY10 $10 off and SAVENOW for %20 off putting them at about $72 each.
> 
> https://www.kohls.com/search.jsp?CN...raph Watch&S=1&PPP=60&spa=2&pfm=search refine


At ~$60-75 that's a fair price, but keep in mind that these are chronos with central running seconds and the chrono seconds on a small subdial. They're not really intended for chrono enthusiasts and compare more favorably to their Pulsar line than against most other Seiko branded chronos.

Still $62+tax+possible shipping isn't terrible if you understand what it is... That undercuts some Pulsar models.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

kl884347 said:


> Hey thanks dumberdrummer and RyanD!
> I guess I should have been more precise in my post text (that'll teach me). I should've said something like "Maybe this is a good deal for someone..." etc. I did look at google and saw it was a few hundred less, even tried 3xCamel just to double check but there are so many different versions of the Timewalker it was overwhelming. And it's not like I look at MBs all the time either - It's not even in my ballpark as far as budget goes.
> 
> It just looked like a half decent deal when I was browsing the watches. (Except now that ToM has a sale and other places seem to have better prices in general). Oh well...I tried. I'll just have to do better next time!


It's all good! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

1afc said:


> Look like good value but I can't stop playing work games
> 
> CROTON = CRETIN
> 
> Bit like the Wancher brand.


This is a CROTON:


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Some nice looking Seiko chronos at Kohls for $99. You can use code DADSDAY10 for $10 and with Kohls charge card BEACH30 for %30 off putting them at about $63 each. If no Kohls card you can use DADSDAY10 $10 off and SAVENOW for %20 off putting them at about $72 each.
> 
> https://www.kohls.com/search.jsp?CN...raph Watch&S=1&PPP=60&spa=2&pfm=search refine


They have other watches too. Bulova Curv, Seiko Turtles, Citizen Divers. Wish I had a Kohl's card for the 30%. Discounts as is brings the black turtle to $285.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This seems like a quite good price on the Concord C2 automatic chronograph. $1,195 or $1,111 after BeFrugal rebate. The next-best price I see is almost $600 more. This has been featured on Touch of Modern before, but I don't know what their sale price was. I'm guessing it couldn't have been any better than this. ETA-2892 movement with a Dubois Depraz chrono module.

Concord C2 Men's Watch Model: 0320188


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This seems like a quite good price on the Concord C2 automatic chronograph. $1,195 or $1,111 after BeFrugal rebate. The next-best price I see is almost $600 more. This has been featured on Touch of Modern before, but I don't know what they're sale price was. I'm guessing it couldn't have been any better than this. ETA-2892 movement with a Dubois Depraz chrono module.
> 
> Concord C2 Men's Watch Model: 0320188


That may very well be the lowest price on this model. The same model with bracelet was $1449 recently.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Better like rubber straps (and get an extra) because I don't see anything that would fit as a replacement for that wacky attachment...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

My Amazon ordered Invicta 20434 on the wrist and running +3 spd so far in 23 hours. I like the stock Invicta bracelets but these watches really lend themselves to Leather, Nato's, Perlon, or Mesh extremely well.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

If you want an inexpensive Seiko 5, but the SNK80x series is too casual, Amazon has lowered the price of this one:

*Seiko 5 Men's SNK793* Automatic Stainless Steel Watch with Blue Dial - *$60*












Imported
18mm lug width
Classic stainless steel bracelet watch with exhibition back featuring blue sunray dial and day/date window
36 mm stainless steel case with Hardlex dial window
Automatic movement with analog display
Silver-tone bracelet with deployment-clasp closure
Water resistant to 30 m (100 ft): In general, suitable for swimming and snorkeling, but not scuba diving.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

El Primitivo said:


> They have other watches too. Bulova Curv, Seiko Turtles, Citizen Divers. Wish I had a Kohl's card for the 30%. Discounts as is brings the black turtle to $285.


You may be able to get another 10% if you apply for the card.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Upscale Time's eBay account, clearinghousesales, has the Fortis Flieger Pro automatic on leather, model 704.21.11.L01, for $569.99. And now through tomorrow, that would return 10%, $57, in eBay Bucks.

Fortis Flieger Pro Automatic Swiss Pilot Men&apos;s Watch 704.21.11.L01 | eBay


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Upscale Time's eBay account, clearinghousesales, has the Fortis Flieger Pro automatic on leather, model 704.21.11.L01, for $569.99. And now through tomorrow, that would return 10%, $57, in eBay Bucks.
> 
> Fortis Flieger Pro Automatic Swiss Pilot Men&apos;s Watch 704.21.11.L01 | eBay


Any reason that one is more desirable than the other models they have on sale?
http://stores.ebay.com/Discount-Swiss-Time/Fortis-/_i.html?_fsub=1881687018

I would go with one of the B-42 models for $699-799.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Any reason that one is more desirable than the other models they have on sale?
> http://stores.ebay.com/Discount-Swiss-Time/Fortis-/_i.html?_fsub=1881687018
> 
> I would go with one of the B-42 models for $699-799.


Just the least expensive of the quality Fortises.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey all,

Not sure this is the correct place to post but Alpina & Frederique Constant sample sale today/tomorrow (06/15-06/16) worth checking out if your are in/near NYC

https://thestylishcity.com/alpina-frederique-constant-sample-sale

FC offerings are really decent!









Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

IronHide said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Not sure this is the correct place to post but Alpina & Frederique Constant sample sale today/tomorrow (06/15-06/16) worth checking out if your are in/near NYC
> 
> ...


Figures that one of the only sample sales I'd be Into happens the week I am out of town. And to add insult to injury it's only 2 blocks from where I work.... Ugh!!!

What was the selection and prices like?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

IronHide said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Not sure this is the correct place to post but Alpina & Frederique Constant sample sale today/tomorrow (06/15-06/16) worth checking out if your are in/near NYC
> 
> ...











This guy knows what's up. Be honest, how does the Perrelet compare with the Omega?

My Seacraft from Ashford is due Monday.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> Figures that one of the only sample sales I'd be Into happens the week I am out of town. And to add insult to injury it's only 2 blocks from where I work.... Ugh!!!
> 
> What was the selection and prices like?


Alpina = mostly quartz

FC = mix of everything! All autos: GMT, Tourbillion, Healy Chronos LE (which I got), and 1 in house mvmt Worldtimer which went home w me 

Multi-purchase discount ~80% off retail w 3 yr manufacturer warranty









Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

IronHide said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Not sure this is the correct place to post but Alpina & Frederique Constant sample sale today/tomorrow (06/15-06/16) worth checking out if your are in/near NYC
> 
> ...


Well blow me - I'm in New York on Business - anyone get any good deals today? (opps! just seen post above! Thanks)


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

RyanD said:


> View attachment 12140754
> 
> 
> This guy knows what's up. Be honest, how does the Perrelet compare with the Omega?
> ...


 Dude, the Perrelet is every bit awesome. It's very angular/different case than the more smooth/round PO. And the bracelet, w pushbutton "P" adjuster is sweet. Both nice in their own right but I prolly wear the Perrelet more

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasKevin (Mar 6, 2014)

Edox Automatic for as low as $220.63.
Edox Les Vauberts 83007-3-NIN Men's Watch , watches
Use Code AFFLES279 to get it down to $279, 8.37 off (3%) for Ebates users, and for AMEX users $50 off if you add deal to your card.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$1099 with code SDDSTAR1099. I've seen the other colors around this price, but I'm not sure this one has been this cheap before.

Rado D-Star R15965152 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Speaking of Perrelet Seacraft, I noticed that Ashfort has a decently priced ($895 before any coupons, rebates etc) one in what seems to be a new section of Certified Pre-Owned Watches:

Perrelet Diver A1053-A-PO Men's Watch , watches


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Anybody own this guy? I'm a fan of Day/Date and I have the Amex $50 to spend.



TexasKevin said:


> Edox Automatic for as low as $220.63.
> Edox Les Vauberts 83007-3-NIN Men's Watch , watches
> Use Code AFFLES279 to get it down to $279, 8.37 off (3%) for Ebates users, and for AMEX users $50 off if you add deal to your card.
> View attachment 12140810


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

mannal said:


> Anybody own this guy? I'm a fan of Day/Date and I have the Amex $50 to spend.


I purchased one from Ashford a while ago. Had a GIANT finger print on the underside of the crystal. Really liked the look of the watch but sent it back for obvious reasons haha.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

IronHide said:


> Alpina = mostly quartz
> 
> FC = mix of everything! All autos: GMT, Tourbillion, Healy Chronos LE (which I got), and 1 in house mvmt Worldtimer which went home w me
> 
> ...


Wealthy man. Never too many beauties to possess.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

mannal said:


> Anybody own this guy? I'm a fan of Day/Date and I have the Amex $50 to spend.


I do, I'll see if I can track down the mini "review" I wrote, which is hiding around here somewhere. I think it's good for the price.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

eljay said:


> I do, I'll see if I can track down the mini "review" I wrote, which is hiding around here somewhere. I think it's good for the price.


I pulled the trigger.

Thanks!


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

mannal said:


> Anybody own this guy? I'm a fan of Day/Date and I have the Amex $50 to spend.


Nothing fancy. Would prefer a Bulova.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mannal said:


> Anybody own this guy? I'm a fan of Day/Date and I have the Amex $50 to spend.


That's about what the movement itself costs, and Edox makes great watches.

Did anyone else notice that the leather strap is labeled as Swiss made? That's not very common any more, especially at this price.


----------



## cls3 (Jun 14, 2017)

Is it a scam for $176 --- I don't know, but I'm taking the plunge anyway. I've tried to research it as best I could, including contacting Newegg. Newegg as a marketplace gets a lot of good reviews and seems to have a good reputation for vetting their sellers. Anyway, I'm pretty much expecting this company is going to tell me it was all a big mistake and the real price is $400 higher. They have a lot of Victorinox watches for crazy low prices.

Go to newegg and search for "VICTORINOX INOX V241782" for this specific model.


----------



## Sterimar (Jan 4, 2017)

IronHide said:


> Alpina = mostly quartz
> 
> FC = mix of everything! All autos: GMT, Tourbillion, Healy Chronos LE (which I got), and 1 in house mvmt Worldtimer which went home w me
> 
> ...


The blue Worldtimer is such a beauty. Awesome deal you got at ~80% off.

️️️️️


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

cls3 said:


> Is it a scam for $176 --- I don't know, but I'm taking the plunge anyway. I've tried to research it as best I could, including contacting Newegg. Newegg as a marketplace gets a lot of good reviews and seems to have a good reputation for vetting their sellers. Anyway, I'm pretty much expecting this company is going to tell me it was all a big mistake and the real price is $400 higher. They have a lot of Victorinox watches for crazy low prices.
> 
> Go to newegg and search for "VICTORINOX INOX V241782" for this specific model.


The seller -ClicktimeEU- has a couple of these INOX on sale shipping from Spain. Two reviews and some feedbacks, nothing concrete.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Floydboy said:


> Same here. Wedding band is tungsten and don't think I could hurt it if I tried. Not sure though why Lum-Tec and others charge such a premium for it though other than they can. It's not exactly a precious metal.


Might have something to do with the difficulty in machining tungsten seeing as tungsten carbide is a well known cutting tool itself and one typically uses a tougher cutter than the base material.


----------



## cls3 (Jun 14, 2017)

aev said:


> The seller -ClicktimeEU- has a couple of these INOX on sale shipping from Spain. Two reviews and some feedbacks, nothing concrete.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


For that price, I'll take the risk and cross my fingers. The newegg marketplace guarantee is good. If you never receive it, they refund you the money. If you actually get the item, it's not what you ordered, you return it, and the seller doesn't refund, newegg reimburses. I probably also have some overlapping purchase protection with Amex.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cls3 said:


> Is it a scam for $176 --- I don't know, but I'm taking the plunge anyway. I've tried to research it as best I could, including contacting Newegg. Newegg as a marketplace gets a lot of good reviews and seems to have a good reputation for vetting their sellers. Anyway, I'm pretty much expecting this company is going to tell me it was all a big mistake and the real price is $400 higher. They have a lot of Victorinox watches for crazy low prices.
> 
> Go to newegg and search for "VICTORINOX INOX V241782" for this specific model.


Looks like a fair price for a quartz Victorinox. Of course, I just got a quartz Victorinox for $20, so don't pay any attention to me....


----------



## cls3 (Jun 14, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Looks like a fair price for a quartz Victorinox. Of course, I just got a quartz Victorinox for $20, so don't pay any attention to me....


Alright, well you beat me by $156.......but it's still a damn good price.


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

cls3 said:


> Is it a scam for $176 --- I don't know, but I'm taking the plunge anyway. I've tried to research it as best I could, including contacting Newegg. Newegg as a marketplace gets a lot of good reviews and seems to have a good reputation for vetting their sellers. Anyway, I'm pretty much expecting this company is going to tell me it was all a big mistake and the real price is $400 higher. They have a lot of Victorinox watches for crazy low prices.
> 
> Go to newegg and search for "VICTORINOX INOX V241782" for this specific model.


That is a great deal. Too bad I've overspent recently. I'll cross my fingers it comes up again down the road. I love the color, the bezel, the bracelet....if it were solar I wouldn't be able to help myself.


----------



## AllThingsWatches (Apr 7, 2006)

IronHide said:


> Alpina = mostly quartz
> 
> FC = mix of everything! All autos: GMT, Tourbillion, Healy Chronos LE (which I got), and 1 in house mvmt Worldtimer which went home w me
> 
> ...


Hi any more blue worldtimers there or only the one that you bought? Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

The new Casio Pro Trek PRG-600s can be had at Kohls for $170 shipped plus tax using the 20% off code SWIMMING20 and the $10 off code DADSDAY10. They have both the black resin band model and the green canvas strap one. It's the cheapest I've seen these with the black one going for $190 on Amazon.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I don't know the Newegg marketplace CS but in my experience, I bought numerous PC parts from them, they have great CS similar to Amazon.

I bought a few DOA PC parts over the years and their online chat service is fast and efficient. They give you a prepaid return sticker and RMA number in a matter of minutes, no questions asked.

If they are now distributing watches, IMO you can purchase with confidence.


Cheers,
Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cls3 said:


> Alright, well you beat me by $156.......but it's still a damn good price.


This Victorinox is $188 with code AFFSWISS188. I know it's not the same thing, but the MSRP is about the same.

Victorinox Swiss Army Classic 241434 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

mannal said:


> Anybody own this guy? I'm a fan of Day/Date and I have the Amex $50 to spend.


Had to return mine due to rotor sticking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cls3 (Jun 14, 2017)

RyanD said:


> This Victorinox is $188 with code AFFSWISS188. I know it's not the same thing, but the MSRP is about the same.
> 
> Victorinox Swiss Army Classic 241434 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> That's about a $5 break from the Amazon price.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

AllThingsWatches said:


> Hi any more blue worldtimers there or only the one that you bought? Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Per the rep, that's the only one, sorry!

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

cls3 said:


> Is it a scam for $176 --- I don't know, but I'm taking the plunge anyway. I've tried to research it as best I could, including contacting Newegg. Newegg as a marketplace gets a lot of good reviews and seems to have a good reputation for vetting their sellers. Anyway, I'm pretty much expecting this company is going to tell me it was all a big mistake and the real price is $400 higher. They have a lot of Victorinox watches for crazy low prices.
> 
> Go to newegg and search for "VICTORINOX INOX V241782" for this specific model.


I bit on one. I guess we'll see what happens. Been liking the INOX since they were introduced but never had the incentive to take the plunge. This potential deal was incentive enough. Lol.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Shuutr said:


> That is a great deal. Too bad I've overspent recently. I'll cross my fingers it comes up again down the road. I love the color, the bezel, the bracelet....if it were solar I wouldn't be able to help myself.


Truly nice bezel. Octagon shape always reminds AP.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Aussie ebay code COUNT20 for $20 off when you spend over $100, until the 22nd.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

cls3 said:


> Is it a scam for $176 --- I don't know, but I'm taking the plunge anyway. I've tried to research it as best I could, including contacting Newegg. Newegg as a marketplace gets a lot of good reviews and seems to have a good reputation for vetting their sellers. Anyway, I'm pretty much expecting this company is going to tell me it was all a big mistake and the real price is $400 higher. They have a lot of Victorinox watches for crazy low prices.
> 
> Go to newegg and search for "VICTORINOX INOX V241782" for this specific model.


I jumped on this one. And I did it through Lemoney.com for 5% cash back as well. I'm on something of a roll nabbing too-good-to-be-true deals, so I have a sneaking suspicion these are going to go through.


----------



## cls3 (Jun 14, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I jumped on this one. And I did it through Lemoney.com for 5% cash back as well. I'm on something of a roll nabbing too-good-to-be-true deals, so I have a sneaking suspicion these are going to go through.


Damnit. I* hate* to be out-bargained. Touche.

I hope you're right about the deal being legitimate. I'm not sure how this seller can offer this watch for $300 less than everyone else and still make a profit...but I'm going to be optimistic and hope they weren't purchased from Somali pirates.


----------



## alexwins (Feb 18, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I jumped on this one. And I did it through Lemoney.com for 5% cash back as well. I'm on something of a roll nabbing too-good-to-be-true deals, so I have a sneaking suspicion these are going to go through.


I think they priced it wrong on accident. It's now showing "out of stock."


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cls3 said:


> Damnit. I* hate* to be out-bargained. Touche.
> 
> I hope you're right about the deal being legitimate. I'm not sure how this seller can offer this watch for $300 less than everyone else and still make a profit...but I'm going to be optimistic and hope they weren't purchased from Somali pirates.


"They fell off a truck."

It's a very nice discount, but other Victorinox watches can be found with a similar discount. I think they'll ship.


----------



## cls3 (Jun 14, 2017)

alexwins said:


> I think they priced it wrong on accident. It's now showing "out of stock."


My theory strengthens. It's either a mistake or a scam --- and the sudden marking of it as out-of-stock suggests the former. A few other models are suddenly out-of-stock as well.

I kinda suspect that Santiago in the sales department is in line for a bad performance review.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Higher end price than usual here, but a deal is a deal. Samsclub (membership required) ends in one day. Not sure if today or tomorrow. Breitling Model #: AB014112/BB47 for $3850 at least $725 less than I found online, most retailers sell for much more.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

mannal said:


> Anybody own this guy? I'm a fan of Day/Date and I have the Amex $50 to spend.


I just got one and am in the process of returning it. I thought it was a white dial, but the dial is a silver color that's frankly unattractive. It looks somewhat like it was spray painted with a standard silver spray paint. :/


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

cls3 said:


> Is it a scam for $176 --- I don't know, but I'm taking the plunge anyway. I've tried to research it as best I could, including contacting Newegg. Newegg as a marketplace gets a lot of good reviews and seems to have a good reputation for vetting their sellers. Anyway, I'm pretty much expecting this company is going to tell me it was all a big mistake and the real price is $400 higher. They have a lot of Victorinox watches for crazy low prices.
> 
> Go to newegg and search for "VICTORINOX INOX V241782" for this specific model.


I went in on this, may have gotten the last one. My payment authorized, and I got the email confirming it, now showing out of stock.


----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

I saw the INOX's deal since it's still available. The only thing I don't like is the "quartz" part. Now regretting. It's so beautiful, and the price is so attractive even though it has a quartz movement.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Hahaha I just noticed WtW's signature:


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

The Victorinox is now back in stock at a very interesting price:


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

Damn, I'm on the hunt for a Victorinox INOX since it came out and if this is legit I'm going to kick myself inot next month for losing it...


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

thedius said:


> The Victorinox is now back in stock at a very interesting price:
> 
> View attachment 12144994
> 
> ...


Pulsar 2017 is inox

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I am also very curious why they wrote "ANTI-MAGNETIC" on the dial since this is a quartz? Unless if it isn't and THEN you will really have some serious kicking to do...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

thedius said:


> I am also very curious why the wrote "ANTI-MAGNETIC" on the dial since this is a quartz? Unless if it isn't and THEN you will really have some serious kicking to do...


Put a magnet next to a normal quartz watch and see what happens.

I know some guys that used to work around equipment that generated magnetic fields. One day, a guy accidentally went to lunch at 10:30 because the field ran his watch forward.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

I was very close to ordering the INOX last night. I have a standard INOX and it's a big watch. I think the diver is even bigger. Wasn't sure if I could pull it off.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Put a magnet next to a normal quartz watch and see what happens.
> 
> I know some guys that used to work around equipment that generated magnetic fields. One day, a guy accidentally went to lunch at 10:30 because the field ran his watch forward.


Well, I always said to my wife (when she inquired WTF am I doing in this thread 24/7) that F71 is an Educational Institution.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Deal Request.
You guys can we find a good bargain on this Casio? 







somebody asked me to find a good deal on this one. All I know it goes way lower than the price it is listed on Amazaan and that this is the best place to find a bargain!
Cheers!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

thedius said:


> Hahaha I just noticed WtW's signature:
> 
> View attachment 12144210


Unfortunately, I can't make it a little bigger.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation's daily deal for another 45 minutes or so ... this does nothing for me, but this price is at least _$900_ better than the next-best price I see.

Anonimo Sailor Swiss Automatic in black-and-yellow, $679 -- $631.47 after Be Frugal rebate.

Anonimo Sailor Men's Watch Model: AM.2000.02.010.A01


----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm going to head to that FC sample sale and hope for the best. That blue world timer is a beauty.


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Let me know if it's worth heading over and what the line is like. I hope I can make it there for lunch, but need about 20 minutes to get there


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on the sample sale in new York - lots of FC moonphases and GMT watches - alpina is not great - lots of quartz.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Heading there. Hope to find something good.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

This seems like a really good price on an FC GMT. 7% back from Befrugal too.

Frederique Constant Classics Index GMT Men's Watch Model: FC-350S5B6B


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

kyfra said:


> This seems like a really good price on an FC GMT. 7% back from Befrugal too.
> 
> Frederique Constant Classics Index GMT Men's Watch Model: FC-350S5B6B


Nice watch - tried one on at the sample sale mentioned above.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Alansmithee said:


> Nice watch - tried one on at the sample sale mentioned above.


Now for the $1,000,000 (or at least, the $589) question....how did the Sample Sale price compare to that of what Gemnation is currently selling it for? Thanks!


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

Ama zon has a similar price at $589 for black version FC-350B5B6B

sorry could not post link: Frederique-Constant-FC-350B5B6B-Stainless-Automatic/dp/B00ZD0Q0LA


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

Just got my credit card authorization for the INOX from newegg. So that's good news. Hopefully it ships. It is comes through, then killer deal!! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Unfortunately, I can't make it a little bigger.


You means something like this?:


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Just stopped by Alpina and FC sample sale location. A couple of interesting automatics pieces left - Alpina Startimer Pilot 44mm (stainless steel bracelet, around $595), Frederique Constant GMT (white dial, silver hands, around $675)


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Now for the $1,000,000 (or at least, the $589) question....how did the Sample Sale price compare to that of what Gemnation is currently selling it for? Thanks!


It's a different question for me because I'm a Brit on holiday - I'd never equal these prices at home nor would I importing.


----------



## cls3 (Jun 14, 2017)

My payment has been "pending" since the 14th. I'm pretty convinced this isn't ultimately going to go through.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> You means something like this?:
> 
> View attachment 12148330


You know what the irony of that abstinence thread is? 30% of the posts are about people buying their "one freebie for this year". Also if you removed all of Hornet's individual replies to every single comment it would probably shrink by 50-75 pages. He is an okay guy, but he spams a lot of posts.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

I came, i saw, and everything i liked was already spoken for. Still, thank you to the original poster for the heads up.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Specifically this,









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

To add to my post about FC sample sale, the GMT model for Frederique C is FC-350S5B6. I think at least 3 more they have for FC GMT, 1 auto Alpina, and also 2 auto chronos. I also looked at FC Horological watch (quartz synchronized with smartphone) for $300, sort of interesting with very good leather band.


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

AMAZON Warehouse Deals has an Orient SER2G002B for $98.49. Says small scratch on glass, but it could be just generic description Amazon employees use after inspection while the glass is perfect. With 30 day return period, it is worth checking out.


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

IronHide said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Not sure this is the correct place to post but Alpina & Frederique Constant sample sale today/tomorrow (06/15-06/16) worth checking out if your are in/near NYC
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this, also great meeting a fellow WUS member. I was able to pick up this gem because of the heads up.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

JMD1082 said:


> Thanks for posting this, also great meeting a fellow WUS member. I was able to pick up this gem because of the heads up.


Great meeting you as well! Happy you got a nice score 

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

buster71 said:


> Just got my credit card authorization for the INOX from newegg. So that's good news. Hopefully it ships. It is comes through, then killer deal!! *fingers crossed*


Since they are in Spain, you would think they would have issued cancellations by now if they were going to. Hope you get a shipping notice soon.


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

IronHide said:


> Great meeting you as well! Happy you got a nice score
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


Did you pick up anything else?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> You means something like this?:
> 
> View attachment 12148330


Let me clarify: I couldn't make it bigger while sticking to the supposed parameters for a sig size. Or avoiding to have a too-large sig. That said, I like yours better.

Also, for the record, I hold no ill will toward WPAC participants. Hell I need to join WCAQAPC (Watch Consolidation As Quickly As Possible Club). I was just being funny.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Let me clarify: I couldn't make it bigger while sticking to the supposed parameters for a sig size. Or avoiding to have a too-large sig. That said, I like yours better.
> 
> Also, for the record, I hold no ill will toward WPAC participants. Hell I need to join WCAQAPC (Watch Consolidation As Quickly As Possible Club). I was just being funny.


for the record, I was trying to be funny too 

I'm not leaving this sig photo up for more than 24 hours though - just long enough for everyone to get the joke.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

JMD1082 said:


> Did you pick up anything else?


Yes. This Runabout Chrono and an in-house moon phase for my wife 









Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

What's this? No Bulova deals recently? Must regain F71 supremacy! Here's a refurb Bulova Gemini Accutron 64C104 with a Valjoux 7750 for $310. I'm not sure you can buy the movement for that much. You can get new ones by throwing an extra $120 or so at them, but where's the sport in that?

I've been looking for an affordable 7750, and recently bought a different Gemini that I'm pleased with, so I pulled the trigger on one of these. We'll see how it lines up with their descriptions.

Bulova Accu Swiss Men&apos;s 64C104 Gemini Chronograph Swiss Automatic 42mm Watch | eBay

Aaand... They're gone. Hope someone here got to them!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Kontiki! Not the greatest price, but haven't seen any for quite a while.

Annnnnd, it's gone!

Eterna KonTiki 1220-41-67-1183-SD Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Recoil Rob said:


> Better like rubber straps (and get an extra) because I don't see anything that would fit as a replacement for that wacky attachment...


I love that strap. Killer. No such thing as an $0.80 spring bar failure.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

IronHide said:


> Yes. This Runabout Chrono and an in-house moon phase for my wife
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice haul. 
That Alpina is reaaaally nice. 
Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjones-stevens (May 24, 2017)

Orient sale--Everything is 45% off. Some watches are showing out of stock, but quite a few choices, especially Orient Star.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

jjones-stevens said:


> Orient sale--Everything is 45% off. Some watches are showing out of stock, but quite a few choices, especially Orient Star.


where...???

link please..!!!


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

jjones-stevens said:


> Orient sale--Everything is 45% off. Some watches are showing out of stock, but quite a few choices, especially Orient Star.


where...???

link please..!!!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

marathonna said:


> where...???
> 
> link please..!!!


https://orientwatchusa.com/


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Kontiki! Not the greatest price, but haven't seen any for quite a while.
> 
> Annnnnd, it's gone!
> 
> Eterna KonTiki 1220-41-67-1183-SD Men's Watch , watches


How much $ did it sell for? Just curious.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

marathonna said:


> where...???
> 
> link please..!!!












Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> How much $ did it sell for? Just curious.


$599, which isn't too bad.

I thought about it...


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

jjones-stevens said:


> Orient sale--Everything is 45% off. Some watches are showing out of stock, but quite a few choices, especially Orient Star.


not working on Mako 2 :/ bummer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Ossamanity said:


> not working on Mako 2 :/ bummer!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems to work for me.















(The Mako rubber is an advertisement)


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Bulova Moonwatch with stainless bracelet $319. Equal lowest on Camelx3

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01D2S3KF8/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

https://camelcamelcamel.com/Bulova-Special-Watch-Stainless-96B258/product/B01D2S3KF8


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Techme said:


> Bulova Moonwatch with stainless bracelet $319. Equal lowest on Camelx3
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01D2S3KF8/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> https://camelcamelcamel.com/Bulova-Special-Watch-Stainless-96B258/product/B01D2S3KF8


Hoping that eventually the new black ion no date version gets down this low in price next fall.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

eljay said:


> $599, which isn't too bad.
> 
> I thought about it...


It was pre-owned so $600 seems about right in the current market.









Remember the days when you could buy these in more desirable colors for around $450 from SWI and Joma? And the chrono/4 hands for a few $100 more.

Those were the days, my bargain hunting friends!


----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

I ended up getting to the FC sample sale at 5ish. Asked if they had had any moonphases left and they had one more. The FC 703 Slimline Moonphase. She gave it to me for about 80% off. Thank you for posting that in here. This thread has led me to buying an Oris Aquis Sub Second and this watch. Time to stay away for awhile.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> for the record, I was trying to be funny too
> 
> I'm not leaving this sig photo up for more than 24 hours though - just long enough for everyone to get the joke.


With that big signature tag line, you should make a random post over in that thread just for fun. Let them know we are doing our part to move the economy along.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Arizona Fine Time has the Seiko Astron GPS Solar SAST025 in black-and-orange for $850. That's at least $400 better than any other price I see. You'll get a manufacturer's warranty, too.

Seiko Astron GPS Solar SAST025

Pics borrowed from A Blog To Watch's review. Once you notice the indices look like candy corn, you can't un-notice it.


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

That's the older/larger version of the Astron. Not really a great deal


WorthTheWrist said:


> Arizona Fine Time has the Seiko Astron GPS Solar SAST025 in black-and-orange for $850. That's at least $400 better than any other price I see. You'll get a manufacturer's warranty, too.
> 
> Seiko Astron GPS Solar SAST025
> 
> ...


----------



## GodZji (Jan 31, 2011)

epikoh said:


> I ended up getting to the FC sample sale at 5ish. Asked if they had had any moonphases left and they had one more. The FC 703 Slimline Moonphase. She gave it to me for about 80% off. Thank you for posting that in here. This thread has led me to buying an Oris Aquis Sub Second and this watch. Time to stay away for awhile.


I want that model. Could you please tell me where you got it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Arizona Fine Time has the Seiko Astron GPS Solar SAST025 in black-and-orange for $850. That's at least $400 better than any other price I see. You'll get a manufacturer's warranty, too.
> 
> Seiko Astron GPS Solar SAST025
> 
> ...


So true about the candy corn. What was once a nice looking watch is now a Halloween ornamental in my eyes.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

GodZji said:


> epikoh said:
> 
> 
> > I ended up getting to the FC sample sale at 5ish. Asked if they had had any moonphases left and they had one more. The FC 703 Slimline Moonphase. She gave it to me for about 80% off. Thank you for posting that in here. This thread has led me to buying an Oris Aquis Sub Second and this watch. Time to stay away for awhile.
> ...


There was a Frederique Constant sample sale posted here a little while ago. I got this from there.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> It was pre-owned so $600 seems about right in the current market.


Store display, FWIW


----------



## NewWatchCollectorHere (Jun 17, 2017)

Just wanted a little insight on the watch brand Aragon. What do you guys think of the brand, and also, is the 3D Eagle/Dragon collection worth it?


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

NewWatchCollectorHere said:


> Just wanted a little insight on the watch brand Aragon. What do you guys think of the brand, and also, is the 3D Eagle/Dragon collection worth it?


Haven't owned one myself, though I do think about picking one up sometimes. General consensus seems to be that they're good quality but the style isn't for everybody.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. This is not the best place for general discussion about a specific brand. We hunt for deals here. Try doing a quick search on Aragon. You will find all sorts of stuff.

Good hunting!



NewWatchCollectorHere said:


> Just wanted a little insight on the watch brand Aragon. What do you guys think of the brand, and also, is the 3D Eagle/Dragon collection worth it?


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Just wanted to give a big shout out to IRONHIDE!!! First, for posting the alpina/FC sample sale, now I know it will be returning to NYC in December. Second, for taking time out of his day to go back there, take photos, and contact me letting me know stuff I was looking for was there and helping me broker an over the phone deal since I am out of town. Third, for being a stand up guy and a true gentleman. Thanks again!


----------



## NewWatchCollectorHere (Jun 17, 2017)

mannal said:


> Welcome to the forum. This is not the best place for general discussion about a specific brand. We hunt for deals here. Try doing a quick search on Aragon. You will find all sorts of stuff.
> 
> Good hunting!


Thanks! I should have put that they have a Father's day 48 hour sale in the post, therefore I could ask a question on the side like "how's the brand etc.?" and get away with it! Haha

Thanks @andrew


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Here's a link to the Ashford Certified Pre-Owned section:

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/Pre-owned/cat3280049.cid

I didn't go through each watch on the page, but a lot of them stated they are:
"Store Display. Pristine Condition - Never Worn..Original Box, Original Papers, Ashford 1 Year Warranty"

I wonder where they're getting these pieces from, because some of them seem quite old. The pictures are of the actual watch, too, not just stock photos.

I would bookmark the link so you can check back often.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

epikoh said:


> I ended up getting to the FC sample sale at 5ish. Asked if they had had any moonphases left and they had one more. The FC 703 Slimline Moonphase. She gave it to me for about 80% off. Thank you for posting that in here. This thread has led me to buying an Oris Aquis Sub Second and this watch. Time to stay away for awhile.


Totally Patek Phillips if in gold. By the way, any good homage of AP royal oak offshore? Heard some company was sued for using the octogone design.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

UK Deal

Not going to be everyone's cup of tea but Amazon UK have the Accurist World Time watch in blue and black for around £48 at the moment. 









One UK wholesaler is asking £50 inc. delivery for the Citizen C300 movement that this watch contains. Crazy.

You probably need to move fast if you're interested as it's one of Amazon's 'Price drop TV' type sales where the price drops a little at a time (sometimes several times a day) until people start buying, then the price shoots back up again. According to the 3 wise camels, this is an all-time low.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Ashford has the Certina DS Royal Panda Chrono for $305 after XTRA20 but before any cash back. Yes, it's Quartz but it's really well done, nicely finished and from an undervalued Swiss brand. Its also reasonably sized @41mm and 12mm thick with a deployment clasp. It's not the lowest price, I bought mine for ~$250 during BF, but it's a very good price on a nice watch. I've since sold mine only because I found that I like looking at chronos but not actually wearing them.

Certina DS Royal C010-417-16-031-00 Men's Watch , watches

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4F7F-B9D0-93210285357B_zpsjmmgf6xq.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Greg at Watchmann has a USED Bulova Moonwatch for $259. Says it's from his personal collection and I'll bet it's like new. No box but would be a nice deal for someone.

https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=BulovaSpecialEditionMoonx


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Kontiki! Not the greatest price, but haven't seen any for quite a while.
> 
> Annnnnd, it's gone!
> 
> Eterna KonTiki 1220-41-67-1183-SD Men's Watch , watches


Yes, I saw this and thought about it. Then , after an hour, when I got back, it's gone.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Rocat said:


> With that big signature tag line, you should make a random post over in that thread just for fun. Let them know we are doing our part to move the economy along.


I did; my post read simply, "Post."

5 replies, a bit of curiosity & speculation, and no likes :-d


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hermle clocks are back on ToM. The Ravensburg is a steal for $85.99.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Wenger 0643.101 *_Men's Swiss Quartz Chronograph - *$134.99* *73% OFF* (*$200* on eBay/*$288* Walmart & Pricefalls)
43mm x 15mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 200M/660 feet WR, unidirectional diver bezel, Swiss made


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Wenger 0643.101 *_Men's Swiss Quartz Chronograph - *$134.99* *73% OFF* (*$200* on eBay/*$288* Walmart & Pricefalls)
> 43mm x 15mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 200M/660 feet WR, unidirectional diver bezel, Swiss made


Or $109 from Amazon Warehouse. Only missing the manual.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

A bunch of Citizen watches on sale today at Woot:
Citizen Watches - Fashion

Mainly ecodrive, lots of styles


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Casio EDIFICE EFR-500D-1AVDR*_ Men's Quartz Chronograph Watch - *$79.99 * ($120 @Skywatches SOLD OUT)*
*40mm x 9mm stainless steel case, 100M WR, Retrograde Day


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Victorinox 241649*_ Infantry GMT Swiss Quartz Watch - *$104.99* ($126.58 Sears / $259 Jomashop)
40mm x 10mm stainless steel case, Anti-Reflective Sapphire Crystal, GMT w/24 hour bezel, 100M WR, SS Milanese Loop Band, Swiss Made


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Victorinox 241649*_ Infantry GMT Swiss Quartz Watch - *$104.99* ($126.58 Sears / $259 Jomashop)
> 40mm x 10mm stainless steel case, Anti-Reflective Sapphire Crystal, GMT w/24 hour bezel, 100M WR, SS Milanese Loop Band, Swiss Made


That's nice!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Invicta ILE9937OBASYB*_ Pro Diver w/Swiss automatic movement - *$209.99*
40mm SS case, 26 jewel Sellita SW-200 automatic movement, Limited Edition, Flame Fusion crystal, upgraded bracelet w/solid end links, 200M WR, yellow dive case included


----------



## Bubbaraydudley (Jun 17, 2017)

Hey there everyone new fellow watch lover here, just started getting into watches this last month and bought my first watch last week(an orient bambino) which I'm absolutely loving. Could anybody tell me if bulova is a good brand? And if so does this one seem fake/like a good deal? and around what should my max bid be if I decide to try and get it?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/263039978915

Happy to be a part of the forums!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Bubbaraydudley said:


> Hey there everyone new fellow watch lover here, just started getting into watches this last month and bought my first watch last week(an orient bambino) which I'm absolutely loving. Could anybody tell me if bulova is a good brand? And if so does this one seem fake/like a good deal? and around what should my max bid be if I decide to try and get it?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/263039978915
> 
> Happy to be a part of the forums!


Welcome.

Bulova's a really solid brand. And, in the past year or two, has become one of the better price-vs.-what-you-get values out there.

I wouldn't go much higher than $125 on that model. If you get out-bid, just bide your time until it shows up on sale somewhere. You should be able to occasionally find it in the $125 range as a Buy-It-Now.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Bedrock said:


> That's the older/larger version of the Astron. Not really a great deal


Demonstrate, Roger Ebert.

Show me the other listings for it around $850.

I'll wait.


----------



## LoudBay (Mar 11, 2017)

The Kohls sale plus the Dadday10 plus the 30% discount for using the kohls card brought the Seiko Turtle PADI SRPA21 to $271 shipped with the free Seiko gift box. Best else I've seen from reputable dealers is $358 after tax at Macy's (Father's Day sale as well) and closer to $400 on Amazon or overstock. I see one seller online that's right at $270 also but not a vendor I've ever heard of.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Hermle clocks are back on ToM. The Ravensburg is a steal for $85.99.


do you have a link ? 
the one I found says the Sale Ended :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> do you have a link ?
> the one I found says the Sale Ended :/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For the Ravensburg: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-hermle-clocks/ravensburg

Entire sale: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-hermle-clocks

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

LoudBay said:


> The Kohls sale plus the Dadday10 plus the 30% discount for using the kohls card brought the Seiko Turtle PADI SRPA21 to $271 shipped with the free Seiko gift box. Best else I've seen from reputable dealers is $358 after tax at Macy's (Father's Day sale as well) and closer to $400 on Amazon or overstock. I see one seller online that's right at $270 also but not a vendor I've ever heard of.


$268 on eBay, good buyer feedback, and eBay PayPal buyer protection

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/152575614637

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Bubbaraydudley said:


> Hey there everyone new fellow watch lover here, just started getting into watches this last month and bought my first watch last week(an orient bambino) which I'm absolutely loving. Could anybody tell me if bulova is a good brand? And if so does this one seem fake/like a good deal? and around what should my max bid be if I decide to try and get it?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/263039978915
> 
> Happy to be a part of the forums!


Likewise, if you want to look at the other color combos, search for Bulova Surveyor on ebay, and you'll see others at BIN prices around $100-130. The clearances on the Bulova AccuSwiss and Accutron II have been coming at a steady rate, and there are lots of good deals if you look around.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

eBay has 20% off at select shops with coupon code 'PSUMMER20'
Minimum $25 purchase, rebate's capped at $50.

Here's the list of participating stores. It appears multiples have watches:


altatac
Apparelsave
Authenticglasses
bajawaverunner
beachcamera
bigvalueinc
brillianteers
cctvhotdeals
Collectionbijoux100
Crocsoutlet
dealsfellow
dysonoutlet
ebags
gemstoneking
guaranteecellular
hanesbrandsoutlet
homiegear
hottercooler
jockeystore
Luxomo
MLGJewelry
mobilepros1
mywit
mywitoutlet
polkaudio
pompeii3
quickshipelectronics
retailfashionoutlet
Ritzcameras
rockwelltools
samsonite
shoesandfashions
Silverspeck
skymallstore
spigen_inc
ssgssg10
street-moda
tekreplay
travelerschoice
worxgt


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Demonstrate, Roger Ebert.
> 
> Show me the other listings for it around $850.
> 
> I'll wait.


Seiko Astron GPS Solar - Purchased for $2,450 CAD | eBay

$850 looks about right.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The local TJ Maxx has Frederique Constant Slimline quartz watches in silver and gold for $199 and a couple of Filsons for $169.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> The local TJ Maxx has Frederique Constant Slimline quartz watches in silver and gold for $199 and a couple of Filsons for $169.


Local where?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Seiko Astron GPS Solar - Purchased for $2,450 CAD | eBay
> 
> $850 looks about right.


Authorized dealer > "New without tags."

Thanks for trying, though.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Authorized dealer > "New without tags."
> 
> Thanks for trying, though.


Look closer...

https://store.seikowatches.com/store/19790?country=US&language=en


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This particular model of Tissot V8 quartz chrono seems solidly priced at $240 with the eBay coupon code:

Tissot Men&apos;s V8 Watch Quartz Sapphire Crystal T1064171103100 | eBay


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

taike said:


> Local where?


Not Seattle sadly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

cuevobat said:


> Not Seattle sadly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just north of the border near Vancouver there's a FC Slimline for $500($380 USD,) I'm expecting it to go on clearance soon. It's not unreasonable that it could go below $200 USD. Casual watch shoppers are much less likely to know about FC.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> $268 on eBay, good buyer feedback, and eBay PayPal buyer protection
> 
> Look at this on eBay SEIKO SRPA21K1,Men Diver,Automatic,Stainless steel,Rotating Bezel,200m WR,SRPA21 | eBay
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


FYI - Looks like that listing is "new with defects". I think it's worth 3 dollars more (and potential Kohl's cash?) to try getting one with everything lined-up.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Just north of the border near Vancouver there's a FC Slimline for $500($380 USD,) I'm expecting it to go on clearance soon. It's not unreasonable that it could go below $200 USD. Casual watch shoppers are much less likely to know about FC.


They are at an Indianapolis TJ Maxx for $199. Both models are $269 on Ebay right now, so not a huge discount.


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

I've seen the FC Slimline at TJ Maxx here in Pittsburgh at the same price point.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

This Seiko 5 is down to $106 on Jet.com with the 15% coupon, been hemming and hawing about buying one:








https://jet.com/product/Seiko-5-Sports-SRPA05K1/4dbc016c0c3a4112a3d12154bafc4b09


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Caberguy said:


> This Seiko 5 is down to $106 on Jet.com with the 15% coupon, been hemming and hawing about buying one:
> 
> View attachment 12160850
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Seiko-5-Sports-SRPA05K1/4dbc016c0c3a4112a3d12154bafc4b09


Man if that were 200m even at a little higher price... I'm in dire need of a diver to hold me over until I get my Boldr Odyssey.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Chirv said:


> Man if that were 200m even at a little higher price... I'm in dire need of a diver to hold me over until I get my Boldr Odyssey.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


If you want an affordable diver, it's hard to beat an M-Force Beast. I had a red one, and it probably got more compliments than any watch I've owned. It's only rated at 200m BUT that is tested to the ISO 6425 standard.

"Certificated by ISO 6425 diver' s watches, ISO 764 antimagnetic watches and ISO 1413 shock-resistant watches"

NEW ORIENT SEL06001B0 M-Force Beast Automatic mechanical diver's watch men&apos;s BK | eBay


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

RyanD said:


> If you want an affordable diver, it's hard to beat an M-Force Beast. I had a red one, and it probably got more compliments than any watch I've owned. It's only rated at 200m BUT that is tested to the ISO 6425 standard.
> 
> "Certificated by ISO 6425 diver' s watches, ISO 764 antimagnetic watches and ISO 1413 shock-resistant watches"
> 
> NEW ORIENT SEL06001B0 M-Force Beast Automatic mechanical diverâ€™s watch men&apos;s BK | eBay


Eh looking for something a bit less cluttered... And preferably cheaper (or I might flip it after receiving the Odyssey). ISO 200 is definitely more than enough for me though.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Guanqin GJ16028*_ - automatic watch - *$36.61* Silver w/White Face *32% OFF*
38mm x 10mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, automatic movement, small seconds


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Guanqin GJ16028*_ - automatic watch - *$36.61* Silver w/White Face *32% OFF*
> 38mm x 10mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, automatic movement, small seconds


Let me know if you find any more of those Dom tungsten watches cheap. They're $30-35 on Ebay now.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Guanqin GJ16028*_ - automatic watch - *$36.61* Silver w/White Face *32% OFF*
> 38mm x 10mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, automatic movement, small seconds


Finally a cheap mechanical Guanqin I like the looks of without having obnoxious fake claims on the dial or back. Any idea if the black will be back in stock or what the movement is? Thinking of picking up a couple for my sister and myself and as future gifts.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Burei SM-13002*_ Ultra Thin Minimalist Quartz Watch - *$20.73* Rose Gold/White Face/Red, White & Blue NATO
41mm x 6.6mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 3 ATM WR, Japanese quartz movement


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chirv said:


> Finally a cheap mechanical Guanqin I like the looks of without having obnoxious fake claims on the dial or back. Any idea if the black will be back in stock or what the movement is? Thinking of picking up a couple for my sister and myself and as future gifts.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


They seem to be closing out some models. I wouldn't count on any of these sale items coming back in stock. Only certain colorways in each line are on sale.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Screw it, $31 is cheap enough. I'll provide full "test" results when it arrives. :-d

DOM Luxury Men Double Calendar Design Male Tungsten Steel Quartz Wrist Watch SM | eBay


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Let me know if you find any more of those Dom tungsten watches cheap. They're $30-35 on Ebay now.


Guanqin makes a version (GQ30007) that runs $25.79 on Ali Express. The only difference vs the DOM W-698 seems to be a 100M WR rating.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> Guanqin makes a version (GQ30007) that runs $25.79 on Ali Express. The only difference vs the DOM W-698 seems to be a 100M WR rating.


Thanks, that does look like the same watch. Oh well, Dom seems to be the more "famous" one so I'll see how it works out.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> They seem to be closing out some models. I wouldn't count on any of these sale items coming back in stock. Only certain colorways in each line are on sale.


Thanks. Was going to get two or 3 but got the last one for a belated med school grad present for my sister (she doesn't have to know it was $35 with BeFrugal, shhhh...)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Courtesy of another WUSer, Orient World Stage WV0551ER on ebay for $112
(not my picture, but someone please buy them before I succumb to my weakness)


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Victorinox 241649*_ Infantry GMT Swiss Quartz Watch - *$104.99* ($126.58 Sears / $259 Jomashop)
> 40mm x 10mm stainless steel case, Anti-Reflective Sapphire Crystal, GMT w/24 hour bezel, 100M WR, SS Milanese Loop Band, Swiss Made


I am going to head back over to Amazon, and remove this from my cart. I do not need this watch. I already have an Infantry. I am going to be strong.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Caberguy said:


> This Seiko 5 is down to $106 on Jet.com with the 15% coupon, been hemming and hawing about buying one:
> 
> View attachment 12160850
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Seiko-5-Sports-SRPA05K1/4dbc016c0c3a4112a3d12154bafc4b09


It looks like a tropical fish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

cuevobat said:


> Originally Posted by *Caberguy*
> _This Seiko 5 is down to $106 on Jet.com with the 15% coupon, been hemming and hawing about buying one:
> 
> Attachment 12160850
> https://jet.com/product/Seiko-5-Spor...d12154bafc4b09_


Wow $106 for a diver with a 4R36 movement? That's a pretty good deal! I am very tempted.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

brokensentences said:


> I've seen the FC Slimline at TJ Maxx here in Pittsburgh at the same price point.


 The TJMaxx in Bowie doesn't have any Frederique Constants. But it does have a Movado Series 800 chronograph that $459.99. There are also several Raymond Weil watches selling for $599.99.








If you need some nice dress shirts and prefer brands like Thomas Pink, TJMaxx also has a good selection of that brand in a number of their stores. I bought five shirts for $39.99 each, which is at least 58 percent off the prices charged by Pink online.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> The TJMaxx in Bowie doesn't have any Frederique Constants. But it does have a Movado Series 800 chronograph that $459.99. There are also several Raymond Weil watches selling for $599.99.
> View attachment 12162306
> 
> 
> If you need some nice dress shirts and prefer brands like Thomas Pink, TJMaxx also has a good selection of that brand in a number of their stores. I bought five shirts for $39.99 each, which is at least 58 percent off the prices charged by Pink online.


That's nice. Good deal. Pink is one of my favorites.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Thanks, that does look like the same watch. Oh well, Dom seems to be the more "famous" one so I'll see how it works out.


Do let us know if it bends your drill bits!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> The TJMaxx in Bowie doesn't have any Frederique Constants. But it does have a Movado Series 800 chronograph that $459.99. There are also several Raymond Weil watches selling for $599.99.
> View attachment 12162306
> 
> 
> If you need some nice dress shirts and prefer brands like Thomas Pink, TJMaxx also has a good selection of that brand in a number of their stores. I bought five shirts for $39.99 each, which is at least 58 percent off the prices charged by Pink online.


Same watch is in a TJMaxx that I've been in recently, same price but it might be a lighter dial, maybe. Tried it on and it's very nice, a little heavy but seems well made, Quartz but nice. I didn't know the model/series and haven't had any luck comparing prices, not sure how good a deal it is.

edit: jomashop has it for $419


----------



## dspphoto (Sep 11, 2015)

This came awhile back but it's taken me till now to take a picture. Swapped out the strap and I'm pretty pleased. Thanks for the deal f71!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Alpina Extreme 1000m HEV automatic divers.

$775 for the silver/black/white model
Alpina Extreme Diver AL-525LBB5AEV6 men's watch - brand-new, box & papers

$832.50 for the black/orange model with 10% code for email signup.
https://www.shopworn.com/product/alpina-extreme-diver-1000m-automatic-mens-watch-al-525lbo5fbaev6/


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

dspphoto said:


> View attachment 12162578
> 
> This came awhile back but it's taken me till now to take a picture. Swapped out the strap and I'm pretty pleased. Thanks for the deal f71!


Looks nice with that strap. 
I have the champagne dial on the stock black strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Area Trend has a Luminox Deep Dive 1513 for sale, listed as quartz. It's an automatic, as the photos indicate. $595 or $547.40 after Giving Assistant rebate.

There's a guy selling one on eBay, supposedly new (I'm always leery of individual eBayers claiming that, though) for $899. Everybody else is *$1,000 or more *above this price, from what I can see. Sellita SW-200 movement, multi-colored tritium and 500m water resistance -- so much underwater durability, even RyanD has to admit you can dive with it!

Great photos and review here:
https://azfinetime.wordpress.com/2013/02/07/luminox-deep-dive-automatic-a-1513/

There's only one, and I can't believe I'm passing on it. But I should really be working to find more wrist-time for the watches I already have, including the designated blue-dial diver, an Edox HydroSub.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/lumino...k-rubber-swiss-quartz-diving-watch-1681903789


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Went to outlet mall today.. there is a Citizen outlet store there... (camarillo ca) they were having 50% off sale on many Citizen Signature watches including the very kewl.. Grand Touring NB1031-53L.. which you could have bought for $600 today (and tomorrow 6/18). It really is a beautiful watch.. that I have looked at several times in the past wonderful movement great bezel / overall fit and finish..

in retrospect I may have been dumb to pass on it ...as I probably could have flipped it.. meh... which I quite like it.. I'm getting a Seiko Tuna this year and as such not buying other watches...









the $600 price through tomorrow beats anything I have seen by several hundred dollars at least.. if you live near a Citizen outlet store and have been wanting one of these you may wanna get on this...


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> The TJMaxx in Bowie doesn't have any Frederique Constants. But it does have a Movado Series 800 chronograph that $459.99. There are also several Raymond Weil watches selling for $599.99.
> View attachment 12162306
> 
> 
> If you need some nice dress shirts and prefer brands like Thomas Pink, TJMaxx also has a good selection of that brand in a number of their stores. I bought five shirts for $39.99 each, which is at least 58 percent off the prices charged by Pink online.


I know that TJMaxx, they usually have a good selection!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Area Trend has a Luminox Deep Dive 1513 for sale, listed as quartz. It's an automatic, as the photos indicate. $595 or $547.40 after Giving Assistant rebate.
> 
> There's a guy selling one on eBay, supposedly new (I'm always leery of individual eBayers claiming that, though) for $899. Everybody else is *$1,000 or more *above this price, from what I can see. Sellita SW-200 movement, multi-colored tritium and 500m water resistance -- so much underwater durability, even RyanD has to admit you can dive with it!
> 
> ...


Damn you WtW, you're such an enabler. 
I fell for another one of the deals you dug up. 
Did I need another diver, no, but that 1513 is so sexy. 
Hope that's what shows up. 
Thanks again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

So, I went to my tj maxx and they had fossil and no name watches for "sale." 

Cool that others can find good stuff there.


----------



## drift_wood (Feb 12, 2015)

Received two Citizen NJ0080-50A bought from eBay deal a while back. Used the $15 off $75 coupon. Dial is beautiful, although the miyota 8xxx movement feels cheap compared with ETA28xx I had.









Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> So, I went to my tj maxx and they had fossil and no name watches for "sale."
> 
> Cool that others can find good stuff there.


It's hit and miss, I rotate regularly between five different locations. Today I saw an automatic Alpina Chrono but it was outside my price range.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Area Trend has a Luminox Deep Dive 1513 for sale, listed as quartz. It's an automatic, as the photos indicate. $595 or $547.40 after Giving Assistant rebate.
> 
> There's a guy selling one on eBay, supposedly new (I'm always leery of individual eBayers claiming that, though) for $899. Everybody else is *$1,000 or more *above this price, from what I can see. Sellita SW-200 movement, multi-colored tritium and 500m water resistance -- so much underwater durability, even RyanD has to admit you can dive with it!
> 
> ...


Very nice!

It's the manufacturers themselves saying that their so-called "dive" watches aren't suitable for diving. Sad!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Glad to see that Deep Diver is staying "in the family." I'm going to live to regret not grabbing it myself, I bet.

Incidentally, the black dial version of this watch, model 1512, can be found new on eBay for $675. I have no idea why there's such a price discrepancy between the colorways.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

NEW Frederique Constant Clear Vision Automatic Watch - 303S6B6


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

atarione said:


> Went to outlet mall today.. there is a Citizen outlet store there... (camarillo ca) they were having 50% off sale on many Citizen Signature watches including the very kewl.. Grand Touring NB1031-53L.. which you could have bought for $600 today (and tomorrow 6/18). It really is a beautiful watch.. that I have looked at several times in the past wonderful movement great bezel / overall fit and finish..
> 
> in retrospect I may have been dumb to pass on it ...as I probably could have flipped it.. meh... which I quite like it.. I'm getting a Seiko Tuna this year and as such not buying other watches...
> 
> ...


Hi,

I was in Las Vegas last month and took a few hours to go to the outlets with miss...

There was a Citizen outlet as well and I was shocked to see all the prices inflated "a la Invicta" and then slashed down to 50% and less to almost reach the prices of online retailers.

This Citizen Grand Touring was in stock as well and it was reduced to about 600$ for Memorial Day. Apparently it was a really special deal that comes once in a blue moon (yeah sure) and the guy lost me when he told me that the Eco drive movement inside was really good and wil last for about 20 years without any maintenance...I asked him to handle the watch and showed him the Miyota 9000 series with the engraved rotor etc....the guy knew he messed up and us guys aren't the average outlet watch buyers!!

I was tempted too but I did not like it enough to pull the trigger. Sweet watch for sure, quality is very high but the crown-thing is a bit weird.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

From Slickdeals:

Ashford has *Certina Men's DS 1 Automatic Titanium Watch(C006-407-44-041-00) on sale for $573 - $225 w/ coupon code SDCERT348 = $348. Shipping is free.







*


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM has $25 back in credit for every $100 spent today. The Montblancs are priced higher now than they were during the first 24-hours of the sale. The UTC went up to $1300, but you get $300 back in credit.

There are some great deals on high-end watches if you can figure out what to do with $10k in ToM credit...

The DeltaT pilot watches might be worth a look. $319 + $75 in credit.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> So, I went to my tj maxx and they had fossil and no name watches for "sale."
> 
> Cool that others can find good stuff there.


They are all hit and miss, you have to regularly shop them. I travel for work and have been in 10-12 different stores in the last 6 months, there's no pattern to inventory even between stores less than 100 miles apart. Part of the fun is the hunt and you have to be patient, I've gotten lucky a couple of times and the deals are solid when you find them. It's been worth the effort but can be frustrating when all you see in the watch case are Diesel and Michael Kors and that happens more often than not. First World problems....


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Groupon is running a deal on Filson, + 25% off with the code WELCOME if you are new to Groupon, bringing the price of a Dutch Harbor to $211.

I don't know much about Filson, but the reviews I've read of the Dutch Harbor are pretty positive.

https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-fi...l_option=807c06e8-79d0-11e6-8b76-002590604002


----------



## lolboy (May 26, 2017)

Found some nice vintages watches here...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

GregoryD said:


> Groupon is running a deal on Filson, + 25% off with the code WELCOME if you are new to Groupon, bringing the price of a Dutch Harbor to $211.
> 
> I don't know much about Filson, but the reviews I've read of the Dutch Harbor are pretty positive.
> 
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-fi...l_option=807c06e8-79d0-11e6-8b76-002590604002


I saw one at TJ Maxx a while back for $169. Should have bought it. It's a nice looking watch.


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hope you guys remember the deal on the Citizen NJ0080-5E (https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...thread-6-2017-a-3893898-908.html#post42524138) on sale for 65 bucks and many of us wondering whether it was a pricing error.. I had noted then that these were being offered by other sellers at even lower prices. We also saw the subsequent sob story from _Watcheszon _ saying someone made a terrible pricing mistake, and had requested most of those who ordered to top up or cancel the order and all that.

Well, I had placed the order for the watch through 1Shoppingstore (Mens Casual Mechanical Automatic Citizen Watch NJ0080-50E | eBay) and paid $62.8 for it. I was pretty sure that I will get a similar email from them, but I didn't. They created a shipping tag after 2 days of placing the order and I waited to see what will happen. The tracking number didn't show as being shipped for another 4-5 days (zero email communication from them). I decided to wait and find out what I get (a brick, a fake, a damaged watch, a different watch or what not) before updating anything here (I had started looking at the dispute process in eBay, I was _that _pessimistic about this purchase). Well, it finally showed as delivered yesterday and I opened up my mailbox today.

Imagine my surprise to see that they did indeed ship the watch! It didn't have any protective plastic on the bracelet, the glass or such, but it didn't have a single scratch (checked with loupe) and looks and feels brand new! The watch box and outer cover are new and undamaged as well. However, what surprised me even more was that the item is shown as shipped by Watcheszon and with warranty stamped by Watcheszon! I have no clue as to what is going on with them! It could be that 1ShoppingStore just decided to honor the sale at a loss maybe.

About the watch. The watch face is really beautiful with that fantastic sunburst effect! However, it wears rather large and my 6 3/4" wrist looks small for it. Probably needs at least a 7.5" wrist to easily pull this one off (added some pics for comparison). When I wore it, it almost felt like I was wearing a Diesel watch (I do have a DZ4341 lying around somewhere) but will see how it looks once I resize the bracelet or swap it for a leather strap. Needless to say, I am quite happy with the whole transaction and am still surprised that I did indeed get the watch.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Mido Multifort Black Automatic 42mm $390

MIDO "MULTIFORT" black AUTOMATIC mens WATCH SPECIAL EDITION 42mm BLACK | eBay


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Another colorway specific sale:

*GUANQIN GS19056* - Silver w/Black face and gold accents - *$14.04 57% OFF *(other colors $28.15 on sale)($26+ to $35 on Ali Express)
38mm x 6.5mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, mesh band, 3 ATM WR, Japanese quartz


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Guanqin GQ008815* Silver/Black Le Locle homage - still available for *$30.16* - was $48.28 (next lowest price - $45.39 on Ali Express - F4 store)
38mm x 10mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 100M water resistant, automatic mechanical movement w/date, leather strap


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> Another colorway specific sale:
> 
> *GUANQIN GS19056* - Silver w/Black face and gold accents - *$14.04 57% OFF *(other colors $28.15 on sale)($26+ to $35 on Ali Express)
> 38mm x 6.5mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, mesh band, 3 ATM WR, Japanese quartz


"Watch Resistant". I think we could all use that feature.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I know these won't appeal to most guys, but they could make a nice gift for a wife, daughter or girlfriend.

_*Guanqin GJ16016*_ - Special Price on Rose Gold & Black version - *$22.37 59% OFF* (other colors $47.15 on 14% SALE) (lowest price on Ali Express $54.85)

40mm x 10mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 100M WR, automatic movement


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

RyanD said:


> "Watch Resistant". I think we could all use that feature.


Limited space - "Steel Watch" (stainless steel case AND back), as opposed to "Steel Back" (alloy case), was more important that "Water". I would have gone with "30M WR" instead of "Resistant", but that's just me.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

That Citizen is nice..but BIG!


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> 40mm x 10mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 100M WR, automatic movement




It says the case is alloy

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chirv said:


> It says the case is alloy
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


This is a common problem with all Chinese e-commerce websites. Often the specifications are listed incorrectly, especially case material, crystal material and water resistance. The Guanqin Official Store on Ali Express lists this watch as having a stainless steel case. Other Guanqin models that use a similar case are all stainless, and I haven't run across a newer model that uses alloy.

Many times I've run across listings that wrongly state a watch has a Hardlex or mineral crystal, when it's actually sapphire. I've also seen watches stamped "200M Water Resistant" on the case back, and the listing says 3ATM.

Usually, a listing will state stainless steel case, but the back says "STEEL BACK", giving away that the case is probably zinc alloy.

I can't guarantee this case is stainless, but it would be my best guess based on the off sale, real world price, and my familiarity with the Guanqin brand. Most Chines watches that sell everyday for over $50, and have sapphire crystals, don't use alloy cases.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> This is a common problem with all Chinese e-commerce websites....


Thanks for the awesome write up, I was guessing and hoping that was the case. Also applies to yesterday's white dial small seconds auto Guanqin advertised as having a Harldex crystal which I obviously hope is sapphire. Anyways I'm sticking with just that one for my sister, her husband says she's like it more than the blingy black one.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Ebay 20% off coupon "PSUMMER20", select sellers, Details here: http://www.ebay.com/rpp/3555#tc

Eligible items include items purchased from the following categories: Cell Phones and Accessories, Computer/Tablets & Networking, Consumer Electronics, Video Games & Consoles, Cameras and Photos, Home & Garden, Luggage, Luggage Accessories, Travel Accessories, Jewelry & Watches, Clothing, Shoes & Accessories.

Sellers for Coupon redemption:

altatac
Apparelsave
Authenticglasses
bajawaverunner
beachcamera
bigvalueinc
brillianteers
cctvhotdeals
Collectionbijoux100
Crocsoutlet
dealsfellow
dysonoutlet
ebags
gemstoneking
guaranteecellular
hanesbrandsoutlet
homiegear
hottercooler
jockeystore
Luxomo
MLGJewelry
mobilepros1
mywit
mywitoutlet
polkaudio
pompeii3
quickshipelectronics
retailfashionoutlet
Ritzcameras
rockwelltools
samsonite
shoesandfashions
Silverspeck
skymallstore
spigen_inc
ssgssg10
street-moda
tekreplay
travelerschoice
worxgt


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Not a deal per se, but I've gotten pretty lucky a couple times now using Facebook Marketplace. Obviously YMMV, and you have to watch out for fakes, but I think those are easy to spot. I think the Marketplace flies under the radar of larger platforms like eBay and Craigslist, so listing while less frequent are defiantly out there. Picked up this Gshock 1400 for $100 last month, and got this UBoat Classico 45 for $275 yesterday. Both great deals IMO.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

For all you guys in the UK I've just picked one of these up from H Samuel for £139, bloody bargain! They have good prices on a few nice pieces at the moment


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

jcombs1 said:


> They are all hit and miss, you have to regularly shop them. I travel for work and have been in 10-12 different stores in the last 6 months, there's no pattern to inventory even between stores less than 100 miles apart. Part of the fun is the hunt and you have to be patient, I've gotten lucky a couple of times and the deals are solid when you find them. It's been worth the effort but can be frustrating when all you see in the watch case are Diesel and Michael Kors and that happens more often than not. First World problems....


Agreed. I know some TJX buyers who've confirmed they're not sourcing higher end brands like they used to due to the general decline in brick & mortar retail spending.

A few years back, I would regularly find Hamilton, Victorinox, and even some Chopards in the higher end stores.

Speaking of, they use an alphabetical system to classify regional stores: A, B, C level stores in descending order.

I mention this not bc it's impossible to find higher-end stuff in lower-end stores but more so bc it can pay off to hunt them all: If a higher-cost item ends up in a lower grade store they will often mark it down.

Red tags go to yellow, which is the lowest discount they can apply.

A store associate should be able to tell you the levels in your region.

Happy hunting!

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Finally got around to sizing this Bulova from Amazon. It's really nice for $100, especially the bracelet.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Guanqin GJ16028*_ - automatic watch - *$36.61* Silver w/White Face *32% OFF*
> 38mm x 10mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, automatic movement, small seconds


Mr Houston, where did You get those specs from, because the link You've provided (gearbest) shows it has hardlex and the case is 40mm..?


----------



## kinnek595 (Aug 20, 2014)

achernob said:


> Not a deal per se, but I've gotten pretty lucky a couple times now using Facebook Marketplace. Obviously YMMV, and you have to watch out for fakes, but I think those are easy to spot. I think the Marketplace flies under the radar of larger platforms like eBay and Craigslist, so listing while less frequent are defiantly out there. Picked up this Gshock 1400 for $100 last month, and got this UBoat Classico 45 for $275 yesterday. Both great deals IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure the U-boat watch is legit? Seems an incredibly low price

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

IronHide said:


> Agreed. I know some TJX buyers who've confirmed they're not sourcing higher end brands like they used to due to the general decline in brick & mortar retail spending.
> 
> A few years back, I would regularly find Hamilton, Victorinox, and even some Chopards in the higher end stores.
> 
> ...












There's a TJX in the same plaza as the Petco we frequent. Now I finally have an incentive to go there besides discounted green tea and cheap Christmas gifts.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

*Deleted...*


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Seiko spb041 / sarw025 being sold on Walmart market through eBay seller hot-brands. Solid watch for the price, couple hundred cheaper than most other sellers. 

$479.38. I looked at this last year when it came out and it was over $900. Befrugal has 3% back, ebates has 2% back.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

kinnek595 said:


> Are you sure the U-boat watch is legit? Seems an incredibly low price
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Ya, I'm sure. I was skeptical as well. The watch had some of the PVD wear, and the strap was older. Overall I think if you know what to look for, fakes are easy to spot, especially with a display back. The movement had the eta stamp by the balance wheel. Also, the lume was bright, and the dial was crisp and even. Strap leather quality was also good but worn. I've dealt with fakes in the past. Usually dials, movement finish, and strap quality are dead giveaways.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

pr0t0n said:


> Mr Houston, where did You get those specs from, because the link You've provided (gearbest) shows it has hardlex and the case is 40mm..?


Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #6 (2017) - Page 983

I usually try to fact check listings from Chinese websites with other listings. These are also available on Ali Express where there are listed as 38mm. Other Guanqin watches that use the same or similar cases state 40 or 38mm. Based on the watches Guanqin has released in the last 2 years, sapphire and stainless steel are signature features. I can not be sure whether these are 38 or 40mm, but I can almost guarantee the other specs are correct.

I've also checked Taobao.com and JD.com for GJ16028 listings. *They all list sapphire, 316L stainless and 38mm x 10mm. *https://search.jd.com/Search?keywor...gj16028&pvid=c805238d2ce24af8a8dd4d1029d97da8


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Aston-Mac said:


> For all you guys in the UK I've just picked one of these up from H Samuel for £139, bloody bargain! They have good prices on a few nice pieces at the moment


Not bad at all, particularly on your side of the pond. That translates to $177 U.S. and the best prices seem to be around $190 on auction sites right now and... crikey! (sorry to appropriate archaic slang!) They want well north of $200 for this on 'mazon.

When I got this for $170 in 2014, I felt like it was a good price, and I never saw them get much better than $165 or so, and even then only for a heartbeat. These are really nice pieces; this was the first watch that started my obsession (e.g., before the next 20!) and I have to say, it has held up really well. Keeps great time, better than average scratch resistance.

The look and feel of the watch... you know, it's funny; it's a little big, a little strange, and my feelings about it definitely cycle. This is the kind of watch where periodically, I'll think, "This is just an odd piece, I don't know how I feel about this thing." Then, about eight weeks later, I kind of fall in love with it all over again, I'm really glad I didn't sell it, and really enjoy wearing it for a week straight. I think I wind up wearing it more than my 009. The only design flaw is the pusher locks, kind of auto-screw closed, but that's not a big deal if I remember to check them when I put the watch on.

It is a little big for me, but looks great in a long sleeve denim shirt and I can surf with it without really worrying about it.

I know no one was soliciting reviews, but that seems like a decent price in this market, and if you're on the fence, Catalyzt offers a cautious thumbs up for this one...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

New sale at ToM and the $25 back on every $100 spent still applies. I couldn't find anything good in the other sales, but this one finally got me.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...mepieces-9cc44f36-c2ae-4a63-adfb-48637a552586


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #6 (2017) - Page 983
> 
> I usually try to fact check listings from Chinese websites with other listings. These are also available on Ali Express where there are listed as 38mm. Other Guanqin watches that use the same or similar cases state 40 or 38mm. Based on the watches Guanqin has released in the last 2 years, sapphire and stainless steel are signature features. I can not be sure whether these are 38 or 40mm, but I can almost guarantee the other specs are correct.
> 
> I've also checked Taobao.com and JD.com for GJ16028 listings. *They all list sapphire, 316L stainless and 38mm x 10mm. *https://search.jd.com/Search?keywor...gj16028&pvid=c805238d2ce24af8a8dd4d1029d97da8


Thanks for the effort, much appreciated!


----------



## Whatshapanin (Apr 9, 2017)

Seiko SNE047 for 57 @ Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004...iko+sne047&dpPl=1&dpID=41AiDfb0SuL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Aussie ebay has 15% off sitewide until midnight with the code *CALM. *Purchases over $75.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm not super familiar with Certina but is the price good for this? I've been wanting to get a dressier piece, I've been wanting a Glycine Combat 6 36mm with Blue Dial, Domed Crystal and Bracelet but it seems like the supply of those are gone. Can anyone comment on the Certina? I'm not sure if I can live with no lume, and $350 isn't exactly cheap just to try it out.



swank said:


> From Slickdeals:
> 
> Ashford has *Certina Men's DS 1 Automatic Titanium Watch(C006-407-44-041-00) on sale for $573 - $225 w/ coupon code SDCERT348 = $348. Shipping is free.
> 
> ...


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> I'm not super familiar with Certina but is the price good for this? I've been wanting to get a dressier piece, I've been wanting a Glycine Combat 6 36mm with Blue Dial, Domed Crystal and Bracelet but it seems like the supply of those are gone. Can anyone comment on the Certina? I'm not sure if I can live with no lume, and $350 isn't exactly cheap just to try it out.


Certina is one one of those "under the radar" brands like Mido and Victorinox. I have had several and the fit and finish is excellent and their blue dials are GORGEOUS


----------



## nithin (Mar 5, 2017)

Techme said:


> Aussie ebay has 15% off sitewide until midnight with the code *CALM. *Purchases over $75.


Thanks for the code.

Anyone know if US guys can place the order from ebay.com.au site? Paypal asks for a Aussie billing address, will it be an issue if we provide a fake billing and original US shipping address?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

You need an ebay.com.au account and an Australia PayPal account (probably linked to an Australian credit card).

eBay.com.au - Pages | Buyer coupons | calm |


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Whatshapanin said:


> Seiko SNE047 for 57 @ Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004...iko+sne047&dpPl=1&dpID=41AiDfb0SuL&ref=plSrch


I see it at $109 (?)



Whatshapanin said:


> Seiko SNE047 for 57 @ Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004...iko+sne047&dpPl=1&dpID=41AiDfb0SuL&ref=plSrch












Envoyé de mon KIW-L21 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Techme said:


> Aussie ebay has 15% off sitewide until midnight with the code *CALM. *Purchases over $75.


Awesome. I bought some LED downlights!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

What happened with the Victorinox INOX orders? Did anyone getting a shipping or cancellation notice yet?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Eterna kontiki chrono $884

Also in pvd if that is your thing

http://www.ebay.com/itm/263041389443










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

eljay said:


> Awesome. I bought some LED downlights!


Any link for Aussie eBay? I have troubles searching for it on my smartphone.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bulova Curve is down to $256.86. Should be brand new with only some damage to the outer box.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## thatsanicewatchdude (Nov 10, 2016)

Techme said:


> Aussie ebay has 15% off sitewide until midnight with the code *CALM. *Purchases over $75.


Thank you!! I nabbed a Bulova I had my eyes on for a while, I needed to scratch that vintage cool look after binge watching Mad Men


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> What happened with the Victorinox INOX orders? Did anyone getting a shipping or cancellation notice yet?


Hmmm ... now that you mention it, nothing since the Newegg acknowledgement of the transaction. I'll give them until the end of today before I ask.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Hmmm ... now that you mention it, nothing since the Newegg acknowledgement of the transaction. I'll give them until the end of today before I ask.


The vendor is in Spain, so today is over.

I didn't order the Victorinox, but I did order something else from them. I suspect that they are trying to let the orders die silently.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Today's installment of "Not necessarily affordable, but (seemingly) a bargain, nonetheless" brings us this Bremont Alt1-C/CR from Amazon Warehouse deals for $2293.93. A quick search seems to find this about $1K less than the next closest USED one I can find online! https://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-l...0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1497883003&sr=1-2


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Massdrop has Orient Star Retrograde on a bracelet with white or black dial currently for $399, but with 4 buyers the price will drop to 349! This is $10 cheaper than the lowest price I have ever seen from AD for black dial version


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Today's installment of "Not necessarily affordable, but (seemingly) a bargain, nonetheless" brings us this Bremont Alt1-C/CR from Amazon Warehouse deals for $2293.93. A quick search seems to find this about $1K less than the next closest USED one I can find online! https://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-l...0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1497883003&sr=1-2


I've been watching that one. I don't know much about the brand, but it's definitely a fair price.

For reference:
Bremont watch ALT1-C/PW Retail $6,495 Chronograph | eBay

Another one sold for $2500 with no box or papers. At least if somebody buys the one on Amazon, they could get their money back out of it later.


----------



## cls3 (Jun 14, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Hmmm ... now that you mention it, nothing since the Newegg acknowledgement of the transaction. I'll give them until the end of today before I ask.


I received notice today that my order was cancelled by the seller with no further explanation. I was author of the original post noting the sale, so presumably I was the first purchaser on this forum. You'll likely receive your notice soon. If anybody actually receives their watch, PLEASE LET US KNOW. In the meantime, beware Newegg and especially Clicktime.Eu.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Upscale Time's eBay account, clearinghousesales, has the Fortis Flieger Pro automatic on leather, model 704.21.11.L01, for $569.99. And now through tomorrow, that would return 10%, $57, in eBay Bucks.
> 
> Fortis Flieger Pro Automatic Swiss Pilot Men&apos;s Watch 704.21.11.L01 | eBay


Thought about this one since you posted this deal and couldn't get it out of my mind. So finally placed an order for one. 41mm and less than 11mm height seems the perfect size. Most stock pictures don't seem to do the dial and case enough justice.

Thanks!

Edit: order placed at 11:47, Fedex 2-day shipping info received at 13:18. They are quick!


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

I made an order too 



nordwulf said:


> Thought about this one since you posted this deal and couldn't get it out of my mind. So finally placed an order for one. 41mm and less than 11mm height seems the perfect size. Most stock pictures don't seem to do the dial and case enough justice.
> 
> Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Seiko spb041 / sarw025 being sold on Walmart market through eBay seller hot-brands. Solid watch for the price, couple hundred cheaper than most other sellers.
> 
> $479.38. I looked at this last year when it came out and it was over $900. Befrugal has 3% back, ebates has 2% back.


That's an excellent price. Cheaper than the three hander model at great prices.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

thatsanicewatchdude said:


> Thank you!! I nabbed a Bulova I had my eyes on for a while, I needed to scratch that vintage cool look after binge watching Mad Men


Did you purchase a Bulova 23?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

ergezen1 said:


> I made an order too


The watch industry should be paying me for this crap. They're taking advantage of my OCD.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> That's an excellent price. Cheaper than the three hander model at great prices.


Looks like they they still have one left on eBay for $550, all 4 available through Walmart sold.... was thinking about the enamel dial version but figured I'd try this one and see how it is since it was almost half the cost @ $470.


----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

Catalyzt said:


> Aston-Mac said:
> 
> 
> > For all you guys in the UK I've just picked one of these up from H Samuel for £139, bloody bargain! They have good prices on a few nice pieces at the moment
> ...


Its a watch I've had my eye on and tried on but never bought, I have a Turtle and a 007 amongst 20+ others mostly divers but I've nothing at all solar, and at the price couldn't say no.


----------



## dglatt (Jul 5, 2015)

This looks like a decent deal but I'm not sure if one could do better with watchgooroo https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-7-automatic-watch?mode=guest_open

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

dglatt said:


> This looks like a decent deal but I'm not sure if one could do better with watchgooroo https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-7-automatic-watch?mode=guest_open
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


You'd certainly get it _faster_ than you would through a massdrop


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The watch industry should be paying me for this crap. They're taking advantage of my OCD.


Damn right. 
I personally bit on three or four of your deals. 
Luminox arrives tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

dglatt said:


> This looks like a decent deal but I'm not sure if one could do better with watchgooroo https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-7-automatic-watch?mode=guest_open
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


I've been looking at that one and the Helgray Hornet Watch they have on there for $219.. can't decide which to go with!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Be careful with Ashford's display models. This is "Pristine Condition - Never Worn" according to Ashford.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Be careful with Ashford's display models. This is "Pristine Condition - Never Worn" according to Ashford.
> 
> View attachment 12178946


Yeah, but they didn't say anything about hammer and chisel marks . Caveat emptor....but maybe not pristine.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

scooter1 said:


> You'd certainly get it _faster_ than you would through a massdrop


One of many reasons why I canceled my account and won't buy from MD again.


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

Use SLICKDEALSBUL25 to get this Caravel for $25! http://www.jomashop.com/bulova-watch-45a108.html?utm_medium=cpa&utm_campaign=1225267&utm_source=CJ









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

Just got an email that Melbourne Watch Co. is offering up to 40% off for their end of financial year sale, in case anyone has been eyeing one of their watches.

They also offer 10% off for signing up for their newsletter, but not sure if it stacks with the discounts.

https://www.melbournewatch.com.au/in-stock-now/

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Leftlane Sports: Code "Summer25" good for 25% off and free shipping.

Timex 3GMT in BLACK. Sharp looking!

https://www.leftlanesports.com/Product.aspx?l=00000000000000000000&p=TMX01502

RMD


----------



## watchNoob (Dec 3, 2007)

I recently had good luck with http://www.boccia.com when I was looking for a watch for my wife. They have mostly basic quartz watches but the materials are definitely better than what you'd find in similarly priced mall brands. They have a few field watches with sapphire crystals and titanium cases for well under $100.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

For anybody in the market for an ABC watch (Altimeter, Barometer, Compass), plus temperature and weather alert functions, the Suunto Core All Black model SS014279010 from this eBay seller already seems to be the lowest price around at $146.99 and they are accepting best offers. It might be interesting to see how low they'll go.

NEW Suunto Core All Black Military Outdoor Sports Watch SS014279010

Can't find any information about the specific water resistance of this watch, but it features a depth meter for snorkeling going down 10m, so I assume it's pretty robust. This WUS thread seems to indicate as much as well:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/suunto-core-water-resistance-186642.html


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

sheepfishdog said:


> Just got an email that Melbourne Watch Co. is offering up to 40% off for their end of financial year sale, in case anyone has been eyeing one of their watches.
> 
> They also offer 10% off for signing up for their newsletter, but not sure if it stacks with the discounts.
> 
> ...


I think those prices have been inflated a little bit since the last big sale that I remember them running. I feel like they have raised the prices 10 to 15%.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Seiko spb041 / sarw025 being sold on Walmart market through eBay seller hot-brands. Solid watch for the price, couple hundred cheaper than most other sellers.
> 
> $479.38. I looked at this last year when it came out and it was over $900. Befrugal has 3% back, ebates has 2% back.





Robotaz said:


> That's an excellent price. Cheaper than the three hander model at great prices.


That's a great deal, the black dial model is also available at creation watches for the same price.
(would have been a perfect dress watch it they make it thinner and with heat-treated hands)


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> For anybody in the market for an ABC watch (Altimeter, Barometer, Compass), plus temperature and weather alert functions, the Suunto Core All Black model SS014279010 from this eBay seller already seems to be the lowest price around at $146.99 and they are accepting best offers. It might be interesting to see how low they'll go.
> 
> NEW Suunto Core All Black Military Outdoor Sports Watch SS014279010
> 
> ...


Great price


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think those prices have been inflated a little bit since the last big sale that I remember them running. I feel like they have raised the prices 10 to 15%.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


You may be right? I haven't actually paid that much attention to pricing as they aren't really my style tbh 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Looks like they they still have one left on eBay for $550, all 4 available through Walmart sold.... was thinking about the enamel dial version but figured I'd try this one and see how it is since it was almost half the cost @ $470.


I have the SARK011 chronograph with that dial texture and it's gorgeous.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Be careful with Ashford's display models. This is "Pristine Condition - Never Worn" according to Ashford.
> 
> View attachment 12178946


That's embarrassing, but they'll email you a label to send it back for free.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Never mind.


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think those prices have been inflated a little bit since the last big sale that I remember them running. I feel like they have raised the prices 10 to 15%.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Sujain here (owner of MWC) - we haven't changed our pricing in almost 2 years, so no, they haven't been inflated at all.

If anyone has any questions, please feel free to PM me or email directly ([email protected]).

Cheers.

Edit - if you are viewing in another currency, it may be more than you previously saw months back due to a big bump in the Aussie dollar vs. other currencies (USD in particular)...


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

MattFeeder said:


> Just a heads up, make sure your entering code: *EOFY17 * for 25% off the sale price.
> 
> It doesn't make that clear.
> 
> ...


Actually, codes don't work. Not sure where you saw that (?) as it wasn't in the email we sent out...


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

SKrishnan said:


> Actually, codes don't work. Not sure where you saw that (?) as it wasn't in the email we sent out...


Now it doesn't.. but when I had the watches in my cart it did.

I entered the *EOFY17 *at the top of the in stock page..

I'm glad I brought it to your attention.


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

MattFeeder said:


> Now it doesn't.. but when I had the watches in my cart it did.
> 
> I entered the *EOFY17 *at the top of the in stock page..
> 
> I'm glad I brought it to your attention.


Yes, it looks like someone set up that code earlier on when we were talking about doing a flat 25% off via a coupon, rather than just discounting everything straight up.

I'm assuming you just took a guess that EOFY17 was the code? I'm hoping nobody here put that out there via email or social!

Thanks for bringing it to my attention. While another 25% is great for you guys, it would be a bit tough for us!!


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

SKrishnan said:


> Yes, it looks like someone set up that code earlier on when we were talking about doing a flat 25% off via a coupon, rather than just discounting everything straight up.
> 
> I'm assuming you just took a guess that EOFY17 was the code? I'm hoping nobody here put that out there via email or social!
> 
> Thanks for bringing it to my attention. While another 25% is great for you guys, it would be a bit tough for us!!


Yes, I interpreted the EOFY17 at the top of the page as a code and entered it in my cart.


----------



## cls3 (Jun 14, 2017)

Any thoughts on this for $187: http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-aw1540-88e.html ?









It seems to be a pretty good deal and checks off a few boxes for me personally (inexpensive, utilitarian every-day-watch with a sapphire crystal, sturdy quartz movement, suitable water resistance for my needs, metal band, etc).

That number might come down to 177 with a jomashop coupon (but I've yet to proceed far enough to test it). It appears to generally be selling for about $250.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

cls3 said:


> Any thoughts on this for $187: http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-aw1540-88e.html ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While the specs are certainly good for the price and I quite like the look of the dial and hands, there's something that just doesn't do it for me with those types of cases. They look like they... Try too hard. Guess I'm a fan of traditional lugs.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SKrishnan said:


> Sujain here (owner of MWC) - we haven't changed our pricing in almost 2 years, so no, they haven't been inflated at all.
> 
> If anyone has any questions, please feel free to PM me or email directly ([email protected]).
> 
> ...


That is probably what i saw then thanks for the clarification. Best wishes on your sale.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cls3 said:


> Any thoughts on this for $187: http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-aw1540-88e.html ?
> 
> It seems to be a pretty good deal and checks off a few boxes for me personally (inexpensive, utilitarian every-day-watch with a sapphire crystal, sturdy quartz movement, suitable water resistance for my needs, metal band, etc).
> 
> That number might come down to 177 with a jomashop coupon (but I've yet to proceed far enough to test it). It appears to generally be selling for about $250.


In general, 50% off MSRP on an Eco-Drive is a decent price. Anything better than that is usually a good deal.


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

SKrishnan said:


> Yes, it looks like someone set up that code earlier on when we were talking about doing a flat 25% off via a coupon, rather than just discounting everything straight up.
> 
> I'm assuming you just took a guess that EOFY17 was the code? I'm hoping nobody here put that out there via email or social!
> 
> Thanks for bringing it to my attention. While another 25% is great for you guys, it would be a bit tough for us!!


I brought the blue portsea anyways. Good deal with that level of complication at 28800 beat rate. The pvd gold one looks good too if only it comes in a SS case...

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

teioh3 said:


> I brought the blue portsea anyways. Good deal with that level of complication at 28800 beat rate. The pvd gold one looks good too if only it comes in a SS case...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your order!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Speaking of Jomashop, it looks like if you use PayPal for payment, PayPal will take $20 off your order of $250 or more.

This was in my offers section on PayPal. No code is necessary, but I'm not sure if the offer was targeted or broad-based, so check your offer page.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

If you can handle the integrated rubber strap, $599 is an excellent price for an Alpina 42mm x 14.5mm automatic chrono.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-silicone-strap-men-s-watch-al700lbbb4a6.html


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

It is $514.09 in Amazon. Sorry cannot paste links.



BlackrazorNZ said:


> If you can handle the integrated rubber strap, $599 is an excellent price for an Alpina 42mm x 14.5mm automatic chrono.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-silicone-strap-men-s-watch-al700lbbb4a6.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ergezen1 said:


> It is $514.09 in Amazon. Sorry cannot paste links.


https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Avalanche-Black-Silicone-AL700LBBB4A6/dp/B01NCYZ9YJ


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> If you can handle the integrated rubber strap, $599 is an excellent price for an Alpina 42mm x 14.5mm automatic chrono.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-silicone-strap-men-s-watch-al700lbbb4a6.html


Arghhhhh, I don't need another watch, I don't need another watch................


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

bjjkk said:


> Arghhhhh, I don't need another watch, I don't need another watch................


You're making the mistake of using the word need, this hobby is all about the word want.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ashford added over 20 more watches to the pre-owned section. Watch out for chisel marks.

Pre-owned Watches watches Watches | Ashford.com


----------



## jgsatl (May 1, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Ashford added over 20 more watches to the pre-owned section. Watch out for chisel marks.
> 
> Pre-owned Watches watches Watches | Ashford.com


looks like watches.. priced like cars...


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

I got my cancellation on the Inox deal, not unexpected.


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

cls3 said:


> I received notice today that my order was cancelled by the seller with no further explanation. I was author of the original post noting the sale, so presumably I was the first purchaser on this forum. You'll likely receive your notice soon. If anybody actually receives their watch, PLEASE LET US KNOW. In the meantime, beware Newegg and especially Clicktime.Eu.


Received my cancellation email as well.

They explained that the incorrect price was listed due to an "IT error". I have (and had) no expectation of them to fulfill the order. These things happen, I wouldn't want to benefit from their "mistake" because it seems like a perfectly plausible explanation and not like an ol' bait-and-switch scheme.


----------



## cls3 (Jun 14, 2017)

buster71 said:


> Received my cancellation email as well.
> 
> They explained that the incorrect price was listed due to an "IT error". I have (and had) no expectation of them to fulfill the order. These things happen, I wouldn't want to benefit from their "mistake" because it seems like a perfectly plausible explanation and not like an ol' bait
> 
> My issue is the way it was handled. I ordered on the 14th. On the evening of the 15th, they listed the product as out of stock (not true), later re-listed it for $500 more, and then let me twist in the wind for 4 days until they cancelled it. They knew on the 15th it was an error. In the meantime, I was given an out of service telephone number for Clicktime, and they didn't responded to my written inquiries. By the time I was notified of the cancellation (by Newegg --- with no explanation), all the Father's Day sales had expired. So, I agree, they aren't malevolent.......but Clicktime didn't handle it particularly well and I'm pretty sure I wouldn't use them again.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HauteLook has a lot of Shinolas for 50% off. They also have straps for 50% off.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh man, I kept trying to get to the Brakeman in black but it was already in someones cart. I kept refreshing trying to grab it when their cart timed out but was never able to. Oh well...



RyanD said:


> HauteLook has a lot of Shinolas for 50% off. They also have straps for 50% off.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh man, I kept trying to get to the Brakeman in black but it was already in someones cart. I kept refreshing trying to grab it when their cart timed out but was never able to. Oh well...



RyanD said:


> HauteLook has a lot of Shinolas for 50% off. They also have straps for 50% off.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Citizen Chandler Eco-Drive - $87.99

Blue or black dial.

Citizen Chandler Eco-Drive Mens Leather Watch - Choose color | eBay


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Peace N Time said:


> Citizen Chandler Eco-Drive - $87.99
> 
> Blue or black dial.
> 
> Citizen Chandler Eco-Drive Mens Leather Watch - Choose color | eBay


They'd be so much sexier if they switched the cases... Blue on steel and black on dlc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

I think the straps should be switched between the two, matches better IMO.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Citizen BM8180-03E is $58 on Amazon. That's about $30 less than everyone else. One of the all-time classic field watches. I'm very tempted myself!

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BM8180-03E-Eco-Drive-Analog-Japanese/dp/B000EQS1JW


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

GregoryD said:


> Citizen BM8180-03E is $58 on Amazon. That's about $30 less than everyone else. One of the all-time classic field watches. I'm very tempted myself!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BM8180-03E-Eco-Drive-Analog-Japanese/dp/B000EQS1JW


I put this on a different strap as the metal eyelets are not great. Completely worth it at this price. Good find.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$720 is the lowest I've seen any AN watch since I bought mine.

Armand Nicolet Hunter 9040A-1-AG-M9060 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

JeanRichard Aquascope is $699 at Amazon. It is a solid watch, at a high discount. Do you think it is a bargain?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PQVCWXQ/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2714DBXAPVUB5


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Seiko 5 Sports SNZG11K1 - $93.84

Code: SNZG8 for 8% off

http://www.creationwatches.com/products/seiko-automatic-sports-89/seiko-5-sports-automatic-snzg11-snzg11k1-snzg11k-mens-watch-2885.html


Code works for other SNZGs as well.

Watches of the week


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

RyanD said:


> $720 is the lowest I've seen any AN watch since I bought mine.
> 
> Armand Nicolet Hunter 9040A-1-AG-M9060 Men's Watch , watches


That's a somewhat less common 38mm case size, most of the ANs are 43mm. For someone with an appropriate sized wrist that's a very nice deal!


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

kl884347 said:


> Oh man, I kept trying to get to the Brakeman in black but it was already in someones cart. I kept refreshing trying to grab it when their cart timed out but was never able to. Oh well...


It shows available in my HauteLook app right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

ergezen1 said:


> JeanRichard Aquascope is $699 at Amazon. It is a solid watch, at a high discount. Do you think it is a bargain?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PQVCWXQ/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2714DBXAPVUB5


Not particularly since that's the older style Aquascope which IMHO is much less appealing IMNSHO than the current version. You can occasionally come across the newer versions from Ashford at close to that price (maybe closer to $799) during their special sale periods like on Black Friday if you're patient. Of course if you find that older style to your liking then it would still be considered a nice deal.


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

Thanks. Very clear explanation, to-do-point 



audio.bill said:


> Not particularly since that's the older style Aquascope which IMHO is much less appealing IMNSHO than the current version. You can occasionally come across the newer versions from Ashford at close to that price (maybe closer to $799) during their special sale periods like on Black Friday if you're patient. Of course if you find that older style to your liking then it would still be considered a nice deal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ergezen1 said:


> JeanRichard Aquascope is $699 at Amazon. It is a solid watch, at a high discount. Do you think it is a bargain?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PQVCWXQ/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2714DBXAPVUB5


Ashford has several more desirable models at a similar 70-75% discount.

JeanRichard Sale watches Watches | Ashford.com


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

I love this forum  Very helpful for starters. After your comments I made a search and noticed that 1681 models more desirable. I am gonna try to get one of those. Thanks.



RyanD said:


> Ashford has several more desirable models at a similar 70-75% discount.
> 
> JeanRichard Sale watches Watches | Ashford.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Dup


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

I was looking at the one that was ~124. I think the rest are over 200 or so. Scroll down to the sold out ones and you'll see the deal I missed!



cuevobat said:


> It shows available in my HauteLook app right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yea I had to get one of those



GregoryD said:


> Citizen BM8180-03E is $58 on Amazon. That's about $30 less than everyone else. One of the all-time classic field watches. I'm very tempted myself!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BM8180-03E-Eco-Drive-Analog-Japanese/dp/B000EQS1JW


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

kl884347 said:


> Oh man, I kept trying to get to the Brakeman in black but it was already in someones cart. I kept refreshing trying to grab it when their cart timed out but was never able to. Oh well...


Be happy you didn't. I know that one was the most heavily discounted, but the matte black is not terribly durable doesn't hold up well (on Shinola or any watch). I love how it looks, and I'm a big Shinola fan, but I'd prefer to get one of the stainless models if you weren't looking to flip it. They really are built and finished extremely well.

Edit: Nevermind. I see the one you were talking about. That's the brushed PVD that's kind of gunmetal-ish, not the matte black. That one would actually hold up pretty well. I actually think that's the most durable of their PVD pieces I've handled.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

City74 said:


> Yea I had to get one of those


Darn it I'm tempted

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

ergezen1 said:


> I love this forum  Very helpful for starters. After your comments I made a search and noticed that 1681 models more desirable. I am gonna try to get one of those. Thanks.


If you can swing the additional cost of the JR 1681 series their finely manufactured in-house movements are clearly a significant step above the Terrascope and Aquascope series which are based upon Sellita movements. I have two models from the JR 1681 series and they're truly exceptional timepieces, which use derivatives of the fine Girard Perregaux manufacture movements from their parent company.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Bob Duckworth said:


> Leftlane Sports: Code "Summer25" good for 25% off and free shipping.
> 
> Timex 3GMT in BLACK. Sharp looking!
> 
> ...


FYI,

I ran this code and it is not taking off the shipping.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Anybody find a good use for the eBay 20% code that expires today? 

And don't tell me to scroll back because I check this thread like eighty times a day. =P


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Jabrnet said:


> I've been looking at that one and the Helgray Hornet Watch they have on there for $219.. can't decide which to go with!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Caveat emptor on the Helgray. More than a few have had issues and it looks like there is zilch when it comes to customer service. Worse yet, emails go unanswered for weeks...

What's up with Helgrey's customer service??? (Monday morning rant)
and other similar threads


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Dup again. Weird.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken I thought that was only for certain sellers in certain categories. I have not done an extensive search but I didn't see anything remotely interesting but I could be wrong.



boze said:


> Anybody find a good use for the eBay 20% code that expires today?
> 
> And don't tell me to scroll back because I check this thread like eighty times a day. =P


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

Thread die?
or are there no more deals?
OR
have we found all the deal


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Give it a few minutes, WorthTheWrist is probably busy at the moment.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

It looks like watchgooroo isn't just moving the old Glycine inventory. She has listed quite a few of the new models/colors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for the Heads Up! My 5th watch from Ashford and like the other 4, it was well-packaged and in excellent shape when it arrived.











TexasKevin said:


> Edox Automatic for as low as $220.63.
> Edox Les Vauberts 83007-3-NIN Men's Watch , watches
> Use Code AFFLES279 to get it down to $279, 8.37 off (3%) for Ebates users, and for AMEX users $50 off if you add deal to your card.
> View attachment 12140810


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

GregoryD said:


> Citizen BM8180-03E is $58 on Amazon. That's about $30 less than everyone else. One of the all-time classic field watches. I'm very tempted myself!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BM8180-03E-Eco-Drive-Analog-Japanese/dp/B000EQS1JW


Better seiko 5. Great price.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

Just looked at that citizen deal..... it says $96... what am I missing

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

Momentum Field Walker has a pre-order special 20% off with code SSPREAUTO20... Man I wish I could afford it... photos are from their site.. https://goo.gl/i8uj91









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Ke0bfy said:


> Just looked at that citizen deal..... it says $96... what am I missing
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


It's gone


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

isitauthentic said:


> Thread die?
> or are there no more deals?
> OR
> have we found all the deal


Thanks for volunteering to bring us the next deal!

Do you (and I don't mean "you" personally) want to be known as a "contributor", or a mere "commentator"? The world has far too many commentators!

And with that....here's my contribution (assuming you're a fan of one arms and warts, this is a helluva deal on this "Like New" Oris): https://vipoutlet.com/product/oris-649-7632-4164mb-bc4-der-meisterflieger-mens-automatic-watch-2/


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Thanks for volunteering to bring us the next deal!
> 
> Do you (and I don't mean "you" personally) want to be known as a "contributor", or a mere "commentator"? The world has far too many commentators!
> 
> And with that....here's my contribution (assuming you're a fan of one arms and warts, this is a helluva deal on this "Like New" Oris): https://vipoutlet.com/product/oris-649-7632-4164mb-bc4-der-meisterflieger-mens-automatic-watch-2/


Good deal. But this seller's ebay feedback page looks concerning with the volume of negative feedbacks

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=vipoutlet&ftab=AllFeedback

This looks like a good deal as well...for a Tag
https://vipoutlet.com/product/tag-h...75-formula-1-round-silvertone-bracelet-watch/


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Aussie deal: eBay 15% off Sitewide (Min $75 Spend, Max $300 Discount) 5pm-Midnight. Code is *CHAOS*
T & C's eBay.com.au - Pages | Buyer coupons | chaos |

Also, use Cashrewards for another 1.3% off.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Jabrnet said:


> Momentum Field Walker has a pre-order special 20% off with code SSPREAUTO20... Man I wish I could afford it... photos are from their site.. https://goo.gl/i8uj91
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice... has a Damasko style to it


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

That was my first thought too - Damasko.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

230OCU said:


> Very nice... has a Damasko style to it


Anyone know what movement is in this?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Dante231 said:


> Anyone know what movement is in this?


Seiko SII NH38A


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Miyota NH38A


NH38a is Seiko isn't it?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

AAddict said:


> NH38a is Seiko isn't it?


I guess so. Either way, $485 is a lot to ask for one.
Seiko (SII) Caliber NH38A Watch Movement | CaliberCorner.com


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

RyanD said:


> I guess so. Either way, $485 is a lot to ask for one.
> Seiko (SII) Caliber NH38A Watch Movement | CaliberCorner.com


That's 485 in Canadian dollars. The link was to the Canadian website.
If you use the US website, it's $385 USD on Rubber.
Then with code SSPREAUTO20 that knocks it down to $329.

https://www.momentumwatch.com/products/fieldwalker-automatic

Don't forget it's got sapphire crystal (on the front) and 200M WR (which is a lot for a pilot style watch). That seems like at least a reasonable deal to me.

And, of course, you're not just buying the specs.

(P.S. the Fieldwalker uses the Sii NH35A, not the '38. https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1...r_Automatic_SpecSheet.pdf?6139216008978912666)


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Watcheshalfprice via ebay (their pic below) has the green Citizen AW1410 at $85 - I'm umm-ing and arr-ing about it.... would almost call this a "classic" in a way. I'm just a little unsure on the versatility of the colour personally.







And Tellaro 63C120 Accu-Swiss auto chrono (factory refurb) for $299, also their pic.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Dante231 said:


> Anyone know what movement is in this?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Nh35

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Perdendosi said:


> (P.S. the Fieldwalker uses the Sii NH35A, not the '38. https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1...r_Automatic_SpecSheet.pdf?6139216008978912666)


The rotor says NH38A and the case says NH35.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

RyanD said:


> The rotor says NH38A and the case says NH35.


Yup. But the NH38A doesn't have a day or date complication (per the website you linked to). The fieldwalker clearly has a date. And the spec sheet says NH35A. So either they took pics of the caseback with the wrong movement, or someone did some photoshopping.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

teioh3 said:


> Good deal. But this seller's ebay feedback page looks concerning with the volume of negative feedbacks
> 
> eBay Feedback Profile for vipoutlet
> 
> ...


I can't comment on purchasing from VIP Outlet via their eBay shop, but my transaction (along with the condition) of the Oris I previously purchased from them direct through their website was top notch.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ashford added several JeanRichard watches to the pre-owned section.

Preowned -Vintage Watches watches Watches | Ashford.com


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I love Momentum watches, I owned over 6 at one point, but one thing I've come to realize with them is their lume is severely lacking.



Jabrnet said:


> Momentum Field Walker has a pre-order special 20% off with code SSPREAUTO20... Man I wish I could afford it... photos are from their site.. https://goo.gl/i8uj91
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Rocat said:


> I love Momentum watches, I owned over 6 at one point, but one thing I've come to realize with them is their lume is severely lacking.


This. I've owned 3 of them, having purchased them from Amazon for like $35ish each. The finishing is VERY good especially considering the price and specs but (as can be seen in the photo of the previous post) the lume really is a let down. Just notice the uneven application on the hands. So I would be hesitant to pay so much for an auto, if you like this style it MIGHT be worth saving up for a Damasko.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

thedius said:


> This. I've owned 3 of them, having purchased them from Amazon for like $35ish each. The finishing is VERY good especially considering the price and specs but (as can be seen in the photo of the previous post) the lume really is a let down. Just notice the uneven application on the hands. So I would be hesitant to pay so much for an auto, if you like this style it MIGHT be worth saving up for a Damasko.


Damasko isn't really known for its lume either...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

thedius said:


> This. I've owned 3 of them, having purchased them from Amazon for like $35ish each. The finishing is VERY good especially considering the price and specs but (as can be seen in the photo of the previous post) the lume really is a let down. Just notice the uneven application on the hands. So I would be hesitant to pay so much for an auto, if you like this style it MIGHT be worth saving up for a Damasko.


Here is a quartz Momentum for $57.

https://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-...d=1498060143&sr=1-1&refinements=p_89:Momentum


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Here is a Kontiki for you guys, note though that it is not the full collector's edition box with the extra straps, just the watch in a regular Eterna box:

ETERNA MEN&apos;S SUPER KONTIKI - LIMITED EDITION AUTOMATIC WATCH 1273-43-41-1365 | eBay









Also in Amazon.de (it ships from UK).

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0731C8D9W...id=1498060469&sr=8-2&keywords=1273-43-41-1365

It is actually the same seller.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Avi-8 Hawker Hurricane Battle of Britain for $322.50 with code "Summer". Higher-end finish for Avi-8, with Sapphire, a nice custom rotor, a couple of nice NATOs and a nice box. I really dig the textured dial.
(It runs off a Miyota 8125, which doesn't hack though. Kind of a bummer for a "pilot/aviation" watch.)
https://www.avi-8nation.com/collections/nylon-styles/products/av-4046-01


















Review here:


----------



## Bonanza (Dec 19, 2016)

I am thinking about this Eterna Monteray. ETA 2824, sapphire crystal w/ AR coating, 200m water resistant, unidirectional bezel, 40mm, stainless bracelet for $276 at Ashford. The watch is probably quite old. I was contemplating a Mako II USA but this is more watch. What do you guys think? Does it look dated? I have seen the GMT version of this watch go for a bit less during the holidays.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

thedius said:


> Here is a Kontiki for you guys, note though that it is not the full collector's edition box with the extra straps, just the watch in a regular Eterna box:
> 
> ETERNA MEN&apos;S SUPER KONTIKI - LIMITED EDITION AUTOMATIC WATCH 1273-43-41-1365 | eBay
> 
> ...


Added the Amazon.de one to my cart just to see if it took off the VAT. It did not.

It's also on the US site for $977.31. This way gets you a 2-year warranty from Amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0731C8D9...id=1498064425&sr=8-1&keywords=1273-43-41-1365

On one hand, it looks like a good price for this model. On the other hand, that's really expensive for an SW-200 watch.


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

Is it synthetic sapphire? 



RyanD said:


> Added the Amazon.de one to my cart just to see if it took off the VAT. It did not.
> 
> It's also on the US site for $977.31. This way gets you a 2-year warranty from Amazon.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0731C8D9...id=1498064425&sr=8-1&keywords=1273-43-41-1365
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

cryptguard said:


> Watcheshalfprice via ebay (their pic below) has the green Citizen AW1410 at $85 - I'm umm-ing and arr-ing about it.... would almost call this a "classic" in a way. I'm just a little unsure on the versatility of the colour personally.
> View attachment 12194322
> 
> And Tellaro 63C120 Accu-Swiss auto chrono (factory refurb) for $299, also their pic.
> View attachment 12194482


The Bullova is only $365 new at Amazon. Not sure I'm willing to take a chance on refurb for $65, especially since after 5% back from Amazon with the CC makes it about $40.


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

I am not sure whether it is automatic or quartz. Some webpages say quartz! Price is ver low if it is ETA 2824



Bonanza said:


> I am thinking about this Eterna Monteray. ETA 2824, sapphire crystal w/ AR coating, 200m water resistant, unidirectional bezel, 40mm, stainless bracelet for $276 at Ashford. The watch is probably quite old. I was contemplating a Mako II USA but this is more watch. What do you guys think? Does it look dated? I have seen the GMT version of this watch go for a bit less during the holidays.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bonanza said:


> I am thinking about this Eterna Monteray. ETA 2824, sapphire crystal w/ AR coating, 200m water resistant, unidirectional bezel, 40mm, stainless bracelet for $276 at Ashford. The watch is probably quite old. I was contemplating a Mako II USA but this is more watch. What do you guys think? Does it look dated? I have seen the GMT version of this watch go for a bit less during the holidays.


I had the GMT version. It's worth that price if you like the style.


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

Bonanza said:


> I am thinking about this Eterna Monteray. ETA 2824, sapphire crystal w/ AR coating, 200m water resistant, unidirectional bezel, 40mm, stainless bracelet for $276 at Ashford. The watch is probably quite old. I was contemplating a Mako II USA but this is more watch. What do you guys think? Does it look dated? I have seen the GMT version of this watch go for a bit less during the holidays.


There's no denying the value for money, I was tempted when TK Maxx had them in the UK for £200, but there's something about the styling that's a bit 90's, not classic enough looking to be, well, 'classic' and not modern enough to be, well, 'modern'. I felt I was buying the bargain rather than the watch, so left it.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

They made both versions on this model I think. The one with Eterna-Matic is auto and the one with just "Monterey" on the dial is Quartz.
I have the auto. It is well made so a great value at this price. I think I paid @$10 more last time they were on sale. If you like then get!

My version is model 11161041400165FRA



ergezen1 said:


> I am not sure whether it is automatic or quartz. Some webpages say quartz! Price is ver low if it is ETA 2824


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

nyonya said:


> Damasko isn't really known for its lume either...


OMG is that right  that's just scratched Damasko off my wish list if that's the case. Lume is an absolute prerequisite. It's the only disappointing element about my Combat 6 and is one of the reasons why Citizen and Seiko just keep appealing. I've got some humble little watches that glow all night and I just can't help wearing them all the time.

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> Avi-8 Hawker Hurricane Battle of Britain for $322.50 with code "Summer". Higher-end finish for Avi-8, with Sapphire, a nice custom rotor, a couple of nice NATOs and a nice box. I really dig the textured dial.
> (It runs off a Miyota 8125, which doesn't hack though. Kind of a bummer for a "pilot/aviation" watch.)
> https://www.avi-8nation.com/collections/nylon-styles/products/av-4046-01
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

230OCU said:


> OMG is that right  that's just scratched Damasko off my wish list if that's the case. Lume is an absolute prerequisite. It's the only disappointing element about my Combat 6 and is one of the reasons why Citizen and Seiko just keep appealing. I've got some humble little watches that glow all night and I just can't help wearing them all the time.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up


No first-hand experience but that's what I've gathered from reviews, e.g. Worn and Wound's. Hopefully someone who's had one can chime in.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Bonanza said:


> I am thinking about this Eterna Monteray. ETA 2824, sapphire crystal w/ AR coating, 200m water resistant, unidirectional bezel, 40mm, stainless bracelet for $276 at Ashford. The watch is probably quite old. I was contemplating a Mako II USA but this is more watch. What do you guys think? Does it look dated? I have seen the GMT version of this watch go for a bit less during the holidays.


I'd bet it's an ETA automatic. I'd take a screen shot of the ad and if it isn't, return it quick as slap. It's somewhere between a bit dated and 'classsic' to me, but that wouldn't stop me. I don't think it'sd ever go out of style and it IS an Eterna. What does stop me from pulling the trigger is those highly polished center links on the otherwise great bracelet. I wouldn't have it an hour before it began accumulating scratches. Some might quibble that a 40mm case is way too small and I'm wearing a 45.5 Omega Planet Ocean that looks just fine right now, but I'm liking more and more how my 41mm Hamilton Khaki still wears well, along with some other 36, to 40m case watches--I might be moving down in case size generally. Especially if you're dressing up--even if just a really nice dress shirt, I think in some cases a smaller case watch looks cooler. This is sporty, but you could 'dress up' with it.

But look at some of the better pictures on line of that mirror like finish on those center links. If you're on the fence now, that'll decide the deal. You won't feel as much like wearing it formally if it shows a lot of scratches.


----------



## Bonanza (Dec 19, 2016)

Robangel said:


> I'd bet it's an ETA automatic. I'd take a screen shot of the ad and if it isn't, return it quick as slap. It's somewhere between a bit dated and 'classsic' to me, but that wouldn't stop me. I don't think it'sd ever go out of style and it IS an Eterna. What does stop me from pulling the trigger is those highly polished center links on the otherwise great bracelet. I wouldn't have it an hour before it began accumulating scratches. Some might quibble that a 40mm case is way too small and I'm wearing a 45.5 Omega Planet Ocean that looks just fine right now, but I'm liking more and more how my 41mm Hamilton Khaki still wears well, along with some other 36, to 40m case watches--I might be moving down in case size generally. Especially if you're dressing up--even if just a really nice dress shirt, I think in some cases a smaller case watch looks cooler. This is sporty, but you could 'dress up' with it.
> 
> But look at some of the better pictures on line of that mirror like finish on those center links. If you're on the fence now, that'll decide the deal. You won't feel as much like wearing it formally if it shows a lot of scratches.


Yes the highly polished links are definitely a drawback. One of the reasons I do like this watch though is the 40mm size. Scratches aren't deal breakers for me as this would be intended as a beater. The style of the high polish and brushed center links is likely problematic but it can be pulled off in some case. I think I'm going to give it a try...Ill know instantly once it's on my wrist.

Thank you guys for the help!


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

Looks like this could be at least $100 off a limited edition watch (from what I am reading over there)









(Cannot post links yet) -> MassDrop Atlantic Lusso Automatic Watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Titanium JR for $689 with code SDAERO689

JeanRichard Aeroscope 60660-21B251-FK6A Men's Watch , watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Added the Amazon.de one to my cart just to see if it took off the VAT. It did not.
> 
> It's also on the US site for $977.31. This way gets you a 2-year warranty from Amazon.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0731C8D9...id=1498064425&sr=8-1&keywords=1273-43-41-1365


Congrats to whoever bought it.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

ergezen1 said:


> Is it synthetic sapphire?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well it's definitely not natural sapphire!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

eljay said:


> Well it's definitely not natural sapphire!


Shhh! Next they'll find out that the jewels in movements are synthetic.

Exploring Different Types of Watch Crystals - Stephen Silver


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Titanium JR for $689 with code SDAERO689
> 
> JeanRichard Aeroscope 60660-21B251-FK6A Men's Watch , watches


A nice buy if you like the style and can handle the case size, but I have to warn potential buyers about the strap length. These JR rubber straps are listed as 7.5" and they aren't any longer than that. I've had to return a couple of JRs with these straps since they're almost impossible to fit over my hand when open and too tight on my ~7.75" wrist closed. Most of their leather straps are 8" and work fine for me.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

I think the rubber straps were lengthened. I have a few which are quite long and my wrist is about 7in and I am on the smallest prepunched hole. There is one smaller hole which is only partially punched. I have heard about some straps being shorter.



audio.bill said:


> A nice buy if you like the style and can handle the case size, but I have to warn potential buyers about the strap length. These JR rubber straps are listed as 7.5" and they aren't any longer than that. I've had to return a couple of JRs with these straps since they're almost impossible to fit over my hand when open and too tight on my ~7.75" wrist closed. Most of their leather straps are 8" and work fine for me.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Bonanza said:


> Yes the highly polished links are definitely a drawback. One of the reasons I do like this watch though is the 40mm size. Scratches aren't deal breakers for me as this would be intended as a beater. The style of the high polish and brushed center links is likely problematic but it can be pulled off in some case. I think I'm going to give it a try...Ill know instantly once it's on my wrist.
> 
> Thank you guys for the help!


Wow, that Eterna Monterrey case and bezel shape looks a lot like the Vostok Amfibia Seaman that I owned once upon a time...







vs








Integrated lugs, indented bezel, guardless crown. Of course, the ETA movement, case back, and what appear to be applied numerals and indices make it substantially nicer. 
And it's being sold on Chrono24, _used_, for more than 550 GBP.
Eterna Monterey Eterna-Matic for £558 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24

I just bought two new watches. I'm not sure how much I'd wear it, but it looks really pretty and would probably be very rugged. Plus, I'd like an Eterna (ETernA) before they go the way of the dodo.

EDIT: This guy claims it's got a 2892 in it! 




(I'm not sure I believe that, though.)

Can I eat Ramen for two months? Is there something in my collection to sell?

(Don't cross-post this in the WPAC!)


----------



## Bonanza (Dec 19, 2016)

Perdendosi said:


> Wow, that Eterna Monterrey case and bezel shape looks a lot like the Vostok Amfibia Seaman that I owned once upon a time...
> vs
> Integrated lugs, indented bezel, guardless crown. Of course, the ETA movement, case back, and what appear to be applied numerals and indices make it substantially nicer.
> And it's being sold on Chrono24, _used_, for more than 550 GBP.
> ...


Wow haven't seen that Vostok before. Most likely they are both highly "inspired" by this Tag Kirium. The Vostok and Eterna are both better looking than the Tag though. \


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Bonanza said:


> Wow haven't seen that Vostok before. Most likely they are both highly "inspired" by this Tag Kirium. The Vostok and Eterna are both better looking than the Tag though. \


Heh, what's up with that sideways "9"? If the bottoms of the numbers all point _inwards_, shouldn't the 6 o'clock number actually be upside down (i.e. a "9"?)


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

NEW Oris Big Crown Date Pointer Grey Dial Automatic Mens Leather Strap Watch | eBay


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

just saw this at costco SKX173 for $170 I think is a decent price


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> just saw this at costco SKX173 for $170 I think is a decent price


That's a very good price. Personally I prefer these over the 007 due to the square indices.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I decided that this was such a good deal that I'm keeping it even with the dent. I'll forget all about it after wearing it a few times. It looks amazing, and it's running +2s/day.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I decided that this was such a good deal that I'm keeping it even with the dent. I'll forget all about it after wearing it a few times. It looks amazing, and it's running +2s/day.
> 
> View attachment 12200394


You need to do a SOTC thread. I need to see this.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

1000 pages(?!) of crazy folks like me looking for deals!


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Bonanza said:


> Yes the highly polished links are definitely a drawback. One of the reasons I do like this watch though is the 40mm size. Scratches aren't deal breakers for me as this would be intended as a beater. The style of the high polish and brushed center links is likely problematic but it can be pulled off in some case. I think I'm going to give it a try...Ill know instantly once it's on my wrist.
> 
> Thank you guys for the help!


I owned both the GMT and three hander. The GMT showed up d.o.a. and was returned but I liked the size and the style enough to get the other. I ended up flipping it due to the bracelet. It's integrated, if that isn't obvious, so you are aren't changing it to something else. It also wears more like a bangle than a normal watch bracelet. There is no give to the links if that makes sense.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Rocat said:


> 1000 pages(?!) of crazy folks like me looking for deals!


Times 10!


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

Gorgeous watch. I know the feeling. I dinged my lugs just putting on the strap on My dads Heuer Autavia I just paid 1300 to have refurbed. The case was flawless when I got it back. You can see the one on the bottom right lug. I almost threw up when I noticed. Still makes me sick and I hope dad doesn't notice when I show it to him next visit or I'll never hear the end of it. At least yours isn't visible when you look down on it! 











RyanD said:


> I decided that this was such a good deal that I'm keeping it even with the dent. I'll forget all about it after wearing it a few times. It looks amazing, and it's running +2s/day.
> 
> View attachment 12200394


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I decided that this was such a good deal that I'm keeping it even with the dent. I'll forget all about it after wearing it a few times. It looks amazing, and it's running +2s/day.
> 
> View attachment 12200394


I must've missed this - where did you get this from? Price?


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Rocat said:
> 
> 
> > 1000 pages(?!) of crazy folks like me looking for deals!
> ...


10,000?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> You need to do a SOTC thread. I need to see this.


I need to do a "Which Watches Should I Keep?" thread. I have a lot that are all going to be hard to part with. The Perrelet might beat out the Zenith and a couple other chronos. Wouldn't that be something?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cairoanan said:


> I must've missed this - where did you get this from? Price?


It was in the Ashford pre-owned section as a display model. They had a chrono and a 3-hand Seacraft. They added more watches today, and several of those already sold.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

great thread. 10,000 posts and still going strong


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ossamanity said:


> just saw this at costco SKX173 for $170 I think is a decent price


A pic to do that watch justice

Fantastic price!









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> A pic to do that watch justice
> 
> Fantastic price!
> 
> ...


Thank you for that. I was really tempted to get it but i'm saving for another watch atm so barely resisted









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonanza (Dec 19, 2016)

kyfra said:


> I owned both the GMT and three hander. The GMT showed up d.o.a. and was returned but I liked the size and the style enough to get the other. I ended up flipping it due to the bracelet. It's integrated, if that isn't obvious, so you are aren't changing it to something else. It also wears more like a bangle than a normal watch bracelet. There is no give to the links if that makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Did you find it uncomfortable? The only watch I have tried on with the type of bracelet you describe is a GO Sport Evolution. It definitely struck me as odd but I didn't think it was uncomfortable on, though I only had it on briefly.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Not a deal:



cuevobat said:


> I will report back when its delivered


I said I would report back on the Croton deal, but to keep the traffic low I posted it in a separate thread:

The threatened Croton Review, and identify this movement?


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I need to do a "Which Watches Should I Keep?" thread. I have a lot that are all going to be hard to part with. The Perrelet might beat out the Zenith and a couple other chronos. Wouldn't that be something?


I'm here to talk if you are thinking about moving the Hydrosub....


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Discounted Raven Trekker showroom models. Described as "The watch is new and was used for photography and has been gently handled at our office."
Yellow minute markers and seconds hand Raven Trekker RT01V2: $590 shipped in the USSandblasted Raven Trekker RT04: $590 shipped in USDLC Raven Trekker RT07: $650 shipped in US


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Greg @ Watchmann has a lightly used Archimede Outdoor on leather for $449. That's a pretty nice price for a fantastic watch.

https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=Archimede-Outdoor-UA8237-A2.1x


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Bonanza said:


> Did you find it uncomfortable? The only watch I have tried on with the type of bracelet you describe is a GO Sport Evolution. It definitely struck me as odd but I didn't think it was uncomfortable on, though I only had it on briefly.


Not necessarily uncomfortable, but weird. If I set my arm down on a desk I want my bracelet to conform flat, not resist.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Here is a quartz Momentum for $57.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-...d=1498060143&sr=1-1&refinements=p_89:Momentum


Went to jump on this and the price is now $144. Amazon is tricky!


----------



## tsanga (May 22, 2017)

Bonanza said:


> Did you find it uncomfortable? The only watch I have tried on with the type of bracelet you describe is a GO Sport Evolution. It definitely struck me as odd but I didn't think it was uncomfortable on, though I only had it on briefly.


I have a Citizen with this type of bracelet. Whenever I accidentally banged the side of my wrist on something, all the force was transferred to the first "narrow" link that integrated into the case, because the bracelet didn't "fold". That link took a beating over time and doesn't sit quite right anymore - it doesn't "resist" and hold its shape.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

Got my $58 Aragon from a few weeks back.. Bracelet doesn't fit well and has zero taper to it. It's 24mm and feel huge. Going to have to find some curved springbars(as it's tight between the bars and case) and some good NATO's for it I think. Feels much lighter and more wearable with this cut Zulu Bond strap in the meantime. Lume is meh.. works for a bit but doesn't last all night. Will be a good beater watch I guess. FYI for anyone getting one, the bracelet is held together with just bent metal pins, not a pin and collar system.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dpodola (Jul 28, 2008)

Ossamanity said:


> Thank you for that. I was really tempted to get it but i'm saving for another watch atm so barely resisted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm actually headed to Costco shortly - how convenient - hehe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Received the Flieger Pro yesterday and enjoy it so far. The leather strap it comes with is actually a strap I would wear but have it on a nato for now.

Serious competition for my Oris Big Crown Propilot Date and both are 41mm. Date and Day window on the Flieger Pro are easy to read and the dial has a lovely light sunray effect. The red hand and green dial markers are actually more vibrant in real life, my iPhone didn't get the colors quite right. Lume is excellent.

Still available for $569: Fortis Flieger Pro Automatic Swiss Pilot Men&apos;s Watch 704.21.11.L01 | eBay


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Received the Flieger Pro yesterday and enjoy it so far. The leather strap it comes with is actually a strap I would wear but have it on a nato for now.
> 
> Serious competition for my Oris Big Crown Propilot Date and both are 41mm. Date and Day window on the Flieger Pro are easy to read and the dial has a lovely light sunray effect. The red hand and green dial markers are actually more vibrant in real life, my iPhone didn't get the colors quite right. Lume is excellent.
> 
> Still available for $569: Fortis Flieger Pro Automatic Swiss Pilot Men&apos;s Watch 704.21.11.L01 | eBay


Nice How is the lume?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Tissot V8 Chronograph Silver Dial (T0394171103700) is *$189.99* after coupon AD10 at Jomashop.

http://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0394171103700.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Elkins45 said:


> Went to jump on this and the price is now $144. Amazon is tricky!


They only had one at that price. Someone else beat you to it.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Glad to see that Deep Diver is staying "in the family." I'm going to live to regret not grabbing it myself, I bet.
> 
> Incidentally, the black dial version of this watch, model 1512, can be found new on eBay for $675. I have no idea why there's such a price discrepancy between the colorways.


Here it is!
This thing is reallllly nice










I'll try to post a photo review in a separate thread.

Thanks a bunch for passing it on to your brethren, mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

[Which Costco was this located at? My local Costco in CT has the SNE solar diver for $199. But not his modelQUOTE=Ossamanity;43105170]Thank you for that. I was really tempted to get it but i'm saving for another watch atm so barely resisted









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Check your emails for a 20% off Jet coupon. Max discount $30. Looks like it might be a unique code, but I'm not sure.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Revue Thommen is back on ToM. About the same prices as before.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Bedrock said:


> [Which Costco was this located at? My local Costco in CT has the SNE solar diver for $199. But not his modelQUOTE=Ossamanity;43105170]Thank you for that. I was really tempted to get it but i'm saving for another watch atm so barely resisted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Des Moines, IA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Even more watches added the Ashford pre-owned. There is a Hokusai, but it's the wrong color...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

My buddy got an SRPA Seiko turtle at Costco that is an SRP779 with bracelet, only available at Costco. Really weird.

Edit - SRPA85, $250. Great deal.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Check your emails for a 20% off Jet coupon. Max discount $30. Looks like it might be a unique code, but I'm not sure.


Looks to be user specific, I have bought a lot of stuff from Jet and I have not received a coupon for 20% discount.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Even more watches added the Ashford pre-owned. There is a Hokusai, but it's the wrong color...


Gone, that was quick. What color and how much for reference? Been wanting one just to admire "the wave" since its far too big for my wrist.

Edit: nvm, found it. I agree, wrong color/too dark for me to appreciate the detail, would rather have the other colorway. Decent price though for the DLC: $759 http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/j...00-11G606-FK6A-SD.pid?nid=cpg_cat3280049&so=4









Citizen field came in, good size for smaller wrists, other than the shinier bits itmay be a keeper:


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Dexclusive has some decent pricing on the small Junghans Max Bill hand wind.

http://www.dexclusive.com/catalogsearch/result/index/?p=1&q=Junghans

Befrugal had 7% cash back at Dexclusive too.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sigma Time on eBay has the Tissot T-Navigator automatic on bracelet, model T0624301105700, for $239. With $23.90 in eBay Bucks if you act tonight.

Everybody else seems around $275.

Tissot Men&apos;s T Navigator Stainless Steel DateDay Automatic Watch T0624301105700 | eBay


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Gone, that was quick. What color and how much for reference? Been wanting one just to admire "the wave" since its far too big for my wrist.
> 
> Edit: nvm, found it. I agree, wrong color/too dark for me to appreciate the detail, would rather have the other colorway. Decent price though for the DLC: $759 JeanRichard Aquascope 60400-11G606-FK6A-SD Men's Limited Edition Watch , watches
> 
> Citizen field came in, good size for smaller wrists, other than the shinier bits it may be a keeper.


Congrats on the Citizen.
Get the shiny Citizen body bead blasted :-!. I think it will look great.


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Sigma Time on eBay has the Tissot T-Navigator automatic on bracelet, model T0624301105700, for $239. With $23.90 in eBay Bucks if you act tonight.
> 
> Everybody else seems around $275.
> 
> ...


It is a shame the bezel is so ugly

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> Congrats on the Citizen.
> Get the shiny Citizen body bead blasted :-!. I think it will look great.


Don't have a bread blaster but I do have some Scotch Brite!


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

bc4393 said:


> Gorgeous watch. I know the feeling. I dinged my lugs just putting on the strap on My dads Heuer Autavia I just paid 1300 to have refurbed. The case was flawless when I got it back. You can see the one on the bottom right lug. I almost threw up when I noticed. Still makes me sick and I hope dad doesn't notice when I show it to him next visit or I'll never hear the end of it. At least yours isn't visible when you look down on it!
> 
> View attachment 12200578


Not sure how you put the springbars in but I'd like to suggest that you do it from the rear of the watch to stop the damage you're shown.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Sigma Time on eBay has the Tissot T-Navigator automatic on bracelet, model T0624301105700, for $239. With $23.90 in eBay Bucks if you act tonight.
> 
> Everybody else seems around $275.
> 
> Tissot Men&apos;s T Navigator Stainless Steel DateDay Automatic Watch T0624301105700 | eBay


Great price but whoever put the day-date there should be shot in the head.


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

thedius said:


> Great price but whoever put the day-date there should be shot in the head.


It's absolutely hideous isn't it? Main feature of the dial is 3,6,9,12 numerals and font, "I know let's bastardise the 3 with crappy day day/date window", great idea.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Glycine F104 48mm for $299.

http://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3932-19at-lbr7.html


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Well, isn't that interesting, just received this email:


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

thedius said:


> Well, isn't that interesting, just received this email:
> 
> View attachment 12214898


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

Dutyfreeisland has some Citizen Promaster NY0040 divers left, the black and the blue version are in stock.

http://www.dutyfreeislandshop.com/c...040-50e-promaster-automatic-divers-200m-watch

They are reasonably priced at 165$ too; I've seen them go for much higher on f29.

Cheers,

S.

EDIT: Looks like they are all gone!!

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

WorldofWatches has the same address in Brooklyn as timepiece.com. Prices seem to be the same on both websites. Looks like an old office/apartment building so maybe they just drop-ship.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/1...2882c53ffbec39d!8m2!3d40.632752!4d-73.9941424

Curious if watches sold by the old owner still have vaild warranty coverage by the manufacturer like Eterna. I tried to log in to my old account at WoW but doesn't seem to be valid anymore.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

deleted (nordwulf beat me to it!)


----------



## CAESAR II (Nov 14, 2008)

RyanD said:


> Added the Amazon.de one to my cart just to see if it took off the VAT. It did not.
> 
> It's also on the US site for $977.31. This way gets you a 2-year warranty from Amazon.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0731C8D9...id=1498064425&sr=8-1&keywords=1273-43-41-1365
> ...


I buy this watch but the seller cancel it and érase all eternas. Its a ********.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

This is a seriously good deal I bought it as I saw it I'm suprised because they r still on the bay for over 200 I already had the black but I wanted the lume or yellow or blue so I got the blue. German guys sell these for too much no wonder they never sell, wish it came with the tank though but blue us good for me .
Grab it while it's hot


smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Dutyfreeisland has some Citizen Promaster NY0040 divers left, the black and the blue version are in stock.
> 
> ...


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

and... any experience with this timepiece.com site? better/worse than the old wow? i got the email and headed straight to this thread expecting tons of posts 



nordwulf said:


> WorldofWatches has the same address in Brooklyn as timepiece.com. Prices seem to be the same on both websites. Looks like an old office/apartment building so maybe they just drop-ship.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/1...2882c53ffbec39d!8m2!3d40.632752!4d-73.9941424
> 
> Curious if watches sold by the old owner still have vaild warranty coverage by the manufacturer like Eterna. I tried to log in to my old account at WoW but doesn't seem to be valid anymore.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

teioh3 said:


> It is a shame the bezel is so ugly


But that crown is bad-assed.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

oshane_f said:


> This is a seriously good deal I bought it as I saw it I'm suprised because they r still on the bay for over 200 I already had the black but I wanted the lume or yellow or blue so I got the blue. German guys sell these for too much no wonder they never sell, wish it came with the tank though but blue us good for me .
> Grab it while it's hot


Blue sold out already

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Blue sold out already
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


yep, had one in my cart - went to search for a coupon code, lost it.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nordwulf said:


> Curious if watches sold by the old owner still have vaild warranty coverage by the manufacturer like Eterna. I tried to log in to my old account at WoW but doesn't seem to be valid anymore.


There is no reason that WoW going out of business would void the factory warranty.

If they sent you a stamped card without a date, maybe don't write in a date after they went out of business though...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

timepiece.com often has the lowest price going on certain models.

Checking out the WoW site right now, I can't say that I'm dazzled by any prices. And it doesn't appear that the coupon codes and big rebates it was known for are happening, at least at the moment.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Another Bulova Curve for $241.80

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Sigma Time on eBay has the Tissot T-Navigator automatic on bracelet, model T0624301105700, for $239. With $23.90 in eBay Bucks if you act tonight.
> 
> Everybody else seems around $275.
> 
> ...


Great price. May jump on it tonight.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Crystaltimes is having a flash sale this Sunday. Not clear whether the discount code is "JUNEMADESS" or "JUNEMADNESS":


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Another Bulova Curve for $241.80
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


I picked up the first one you pointed out...thanks. New watch, no box, but it did have the manual.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Anyone bought from dutyfreeislandshop from Germany? Are the prices and watches legit? Some of them are half the price of what they cost in Germany WITH taxes?!


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

juderiverman said:


> May jump on it tonight.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


That did not sound right, did it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

It's fine. Just put a Nato on it!!



Sabadabadoo said:


> That did not sound right, did it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Anyone bought from dutyfreeislandshop from Germany? Are the prices and watches legit? Some of them are half the price of what they cost in Germany WITH taxes?!
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


Bought about 4 watches from them, everything was legit and the watches are real, new and as described.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Bought about 4 watches from them, everything was legit and the watches are real, new and as described.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Thanks man!

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

del post


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

bc4393 said:


> Orient TV01004B on Ebay. Mislabeled asSKV01004B. 2 available for $112. Orient says it's got sapphire. Amazon has em for 269 plus 20 shipping. I would so be all over one if I didn't just get a Solar Panda from the same seller. Beautiful watch.
> 
> Orient Sporty Quartz Chronograph Men's Watch Skv01004b0 Made in Japan
> View attachment 12103530
> ...


Ok. Unfortunately this watch wasn't mismarked it was mispictured.

Here is the watch I received. While an okay watch is Not the watch in the picture.

Anybody know anything about the one I got? I bet it's not as great a deal. Lol

I guess it's time to have my first eBay return.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Here we go again Ebay 15 off 75 with PayPal: PSUMMER15OFF till 8 PM Pacific time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Got this for $84: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262680115737







power reserve, sapphire!


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Gone, that was quick. What color and how much for reference? Been wanting one just to admire "the wave" since its far too big for my wrist.
> 
> Edit: nvm, found it. I agree, wrong color/too dark for me to appreciate the detail, would rather have the other colorway. Decent price though for the DLC: $759 http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/j...00-11G606-FK6A-SD.pid?nid=cpg_cat3280049&so=4
> 
> ...


Nice! Does that have a screw down crown?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

MrDanno said:


> Nice! Does that have a screw down crown?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


 Yezzir, edit, sorry thought you meant screwback case. No, the crown doesn't screwdown


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

84 bucks for automatic with 3 additional complications is absolutely incredible. This is why I love Orient.



Sabadabadoo said:


> Here we go again Ebay 15 off 75 with PayPal: PSUMMER15OFF till 8 PM Pacific time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Here we go again Ebay 15 off 75 with PayPal: PSUMMER15OFF till 8 PM Pacific time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on the code. Don't think I'd trust this seller though. That watch goes for almost $600 on the Orient site. $635 on amazon. Something is up. Lots of negative seller feedback lately too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the code. Don't think I'd trust this seller though. That watch goes for almost $600 on the Orient site. $635 on amazon. Something is up. Lots of negative seller feedback lately too


It's $124 on Amazon.co.jp and $155 from another Ebay seller.

https://www.amazon.co.jp/オリエント-ORIENT-Enforcer-腕時計-自動巻き-SEZ07002B0-逆輸入品/dp/B01GHRVJ0Y


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

RyanD said:


> It's $124 on Amazon.co.jp and $155 from another Ebay seller.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.jp/オリエント-ORIENT-Enforcer-腕時計-自動巻き-SEZ07002B0-逆輸入品/dp/B01GHRVJ0Y


Okay even stranger. I can't find that model number anywhere but eBay and that strange amazon listing. It doesn't match the three models on Orient's site and doesn't have the black bezel like on the site. Makes me suspicious is all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the code. Don't think I'd trust this seller though. That watch goes for almost $600 on the Orient site. $635 on amazon. Something is up. Lots of negative seller feedback lately too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought the white faced version at the beginning of the month. It took them 9 days to ship, but I received it within their estimated delivery time. The watch was factory new with all tags, manual and protective wrap. The Enforcer is a really nice automatic with some unusual features and a sapphire crystal. The only negative I've noticed is the date dial. It's rather small and a bit hard to read.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Okay even stranger. I can't find that model number anywhere but eBay and that strange amazon listing. It doesn't match the three models on Orient's site and doesn't have the black bezel like on the site. Makes me suspicious is all.


Probably a discontinued color. Amazon.co.jp also has the blue and white dials for similar prices.

The blue one looks nice. $120 on Ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Watc...711629?hash=item360b4b330d:g:BvAAAOSw8w1YBf1W


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm trying to resist spending my Friday evening hunting for the perfect eBay coupon code watch. A date subdial doesn't appeal to me, otherwise that Enforcer does have a lot going for it!


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

I think it's a good price after coupon for $118 for a new Citizen Promaster. Already got the blue but still lingering to get a black at this price.

Citizen Promaster Professional Diver Mens Watch - Choose color | eBay


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Aussie eBay deal:

ebay 15% off sitewide with minimum $75 spend (10 am today - midnight tomorrow). Code is : *CRACKER*

eBay.com.au - Pages | Buyer coupons | cracker |

A usual you need an ebay.com.au account and Paypal with an Aussie bank account

Go get 'em


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

boze said:


> I'm trying to resist spending my Friday evening hunting for the perfect eBay coupon code watch. A date subdial doesn't appeal to me, otherwise that Enforcer does have a lot going for it!


I feel your pain brother. Been scouring eBay all afternoon.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Okay even stranger. I can't find that model number anywhere but eBay and that strange amazon listing. It doesn't match the three models on Orient's site and doesn't have the black bezel like on the site. Makes me suspicious is all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A lot of times Japanese watchmakers have a region specific models, for example my first Seiko ever could not be found on the Seiko forum, so I had to post pictures to prove it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## priga (Aug 3, 2016)

I agree the Orient enforcer is tempting except for the tiny date subdial. If you're looking for something to use the ebay coupon PSUMMER15OFF on (ends 23Jun) I am going with this:
Citzen AT0200-05E 41mm Chronograph. I have had this on my watch list for a couple of years. I bought it once off jet but the chrono didn't reset and I didn't know that's an easy fix so I returned it.
Lowest price I've ever seen was $106 on Jomashop with a discount code. It's currently $113 at Joma. Ebay coupon from popular seller leperfect gets it to me for $84 shipped! Hurry, only an hour left.
Citizen Men&apos;s AT0200-05E Eco-Drive Stainless Steel Watch with Canvas Band 13205073922 | eBay

http://top100menwatches.com/wp-content/uploads/Citizen_AT0200-05E_men_watches_n-sm1.jpg


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Here we go again Ebay 15 off 75 with PayPal: PSUMMER15OFF till 8 PM Pacific time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


Hublot dial

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tylt33 (Jun 13, 2017)

I just bought a Citizen Grand Classic NB3010-52A on eBay for $224 shipped after coupon. I freaking love this line of watches, and the coupon pushed me into buy mode. Watch collecting is horribly addicting!!!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Techme said:


> Aussie eBay deal:
> 
> ebay 15% off sitewide with minimum $75 spend (10 am today - midnight tomorrow). Code is : *CRACKER*
> 
> ...


Where are these codes coming from?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

nordwulf said:


> WorldofWatches has the same address in Brooklyn as timepiece.com. Prices seem to be the same on both websites. Looks like an old office/apartment building so maybe they just drop-ship.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/1...2882c53ffbec39d!8m2!3d40.632752!4d-73.9941424
> 
> Curious if watches sold by the old owner still have vaild warranty coverage by the manufacturer like Eterna. I tried to log in to my old account at WoW but doesn't seem to be valid anymore.


I looked at the Googlemaps link and the first thing that popped into my head was this:


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the code. Don't think I'd trust this seller though. That watch goes for almost $600 on the Orient site. $635 on amazon. Something is up. Lots of negative seller feedback lately too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't worry much. This seller has a lot of positive feedback on the Orient watches. Negative feedback is mostly on Fuji films, camera lenses etc. I had a 10% ebay bucks deal till yesterday midnight and had placed an order for a Sarb017 with them (about 342 bucks after befrugal). I felt confident enough after mining through all the feedback they had. Plus of course, eBay protection!


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

tylt33 said:


> I just bought a Citizen Grand Classic NB3010-52A on eBay for $224 shipped after coupon. I freaking love this line of watches, and the coupon pushed me into buy mode. Watch collecting is horribly addicting!!!


Wait where?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Here we go again Ebay 15 off 75 with PayPal: PSUMMER15OFF till 8 PM Pacific time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Got this for $84: Orient Watch SEZ07002B0 EZ07002B Enforcer Sport Automatic Mechanical Watch power reserve, sapphire!


I caved in.. and bought the last one... :roll: i really, really should stay off this thread :-d


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

tylt33 said:


> I just bought a Citizen Grand Classic NB3010-52A on eBay for $224 shipped after coupon. I freaking love this line of watches, and the coupon pushed me into buy mode. Watch collecting is horribly addicting!!!


That's an amazing deal, any more left?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

teioh3 said:


> Wait where?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Used. http://www.ebay.com/itm/332278194851


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mleok said:


> That's an amazing deal, any more left?


No


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I bought one as well. Sold out now. Says 16 sold. I hope we get what we ordered. I hope this isn't a price mistake or anything. It does seem like a lot of watch for $84 and I don't have any with a power reserve meter. It shows a different color pattern, with a silver bezel. I like the silver bezel better than the black bezel that is shown on the Orient site because the silver bolts aren't as visually prominent on silver as they are on black.

Like Manoj83, I really should not be reading this thread!!

UPDATE: The seller has added more to be sold. So it is no longer sold out, but the $15 off coupon is gone. Still a good deal at $99, I think.



Sabadabadoo said:


> Here we go again Ebay 15 off 75 with PayPal: PSUMMER15OFF till 8 PM Pacific time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks for enabling, whoever posted the eBay $15 code. I've de-chromed two Komandirskies (one of which is still waiting to be put back together...) but have been wanting a custom Amphibia for a while. Got these plus a spring bar tool.








Now to decide which Dagaz bezel...








Funny how the bezel and insert will be worth almost as much as the watch itself! My excuse for this one (because I've been buying clothes, shoes, and watches at almost the rate of my incoming college freshie income) is I'll sell off my other more expensive diver, so technically I'll be making money!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

taike said:


> Used. http://www.ebay.com/itm/332278194851


I see, still an excellent deal.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has the Casio AE1000W-1B World Time for $9.00 which is the lowest price since 2010 according to Camel.
Unfortunately it won't ship to Australia.


----------



## watchsmith (Aug 9, 2016)

Does the 15OFF eBay code, can be used in auction watches or is just to "Buy it Now" items?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

watchsmith said:


> Does the 15OFF eBay code, can be used in auction watches or is just to "Buy it Now" items?


Not sure which code you are talking about, I've seen different ones floating around. The Australian one is 15% off buy it now, auction and best offer.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

eljay said:


> Where are these codes coming from?


It's Hump Month on ebay.com.au - they are trying steal sales from bricks and mortar and online stores doing their EOFY sales. Plus, there is the impending arrival of Amazon Australia, which will eventually add some serious competition to the market place.

I wouldn't be surprised if there were another one or two ebay drops before the end of the week. Fingers crossed for 20% - got my eye on a Turtle.


----------



## watchsmith (Aug 9, 2016)

Techme said:


> Not sure which code you are talking about, I've seen different ones floating around. The Australian one is 15% off buy it now, auction and best offer.


Hi. I am talking about the generic code (PSUMMER15OFF) which I believe can be used wordwide.

I am assuming this one will work for buy it now, auction and best offer, too?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Techme said:


> It's Hump Month on ebay.com.au - they are trying steal sales from bricks and mortar and online stores doing their EOFY sales. Plus, there is the impending arrival of Amazon Australia, which will eventually add some serious competition to the market place.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if there were another one or two ebay drops before the end of the week. Fingers crossed for 20% - got my eye on a Turtle.


But where are you finding them?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

eljay said:


> But where are you finding them?


You can be assured that every single ebay deal will be posted on OzBargain (Like Slick Deals) within a few minutes of going live. Very active user base too.
Here is the latest example: https://www.ozbargain.com.au/node/314869?page=1
Quite a few posts from this thread find their way there too.


----------



## tylt33 (Jun 13, 2017)

watchsmith said:


> Hi. I am talking about the generic code (PSUMMER15OFF) which I believe can be used wordwide.
> 
> I am assuming this one will work for buy it now, auction and best offer, too?


It can be used for all of those, but has expired I believe. It was a flash coupon.


----------



## tylt33 (Jun 13, 2017)

eljay said:


> But where are you finding them?


Ebay puts them right on their ad banners. Open up eBay.com.au and their current deals will show on the front page.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$528 on Ashford pre-owned. Display model.

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H71726313-SD Men's Watch , watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$278.99 for Blue Angels on bracelet. If you have any Ebay promos, that could make it an all time low.

Citizen Men&apos;s AT8020-54L "Blue Angels" Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Dress Watch 13205097546 | eBay


----------



## Datkanwel (Jun 11, 2017)

Both Walmart and Amazon are selling the BL5250-02L Titanium Eco-Drive for $134.99.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchsmith (Aug 9, 2016)

tylt33 said:


> It can be used for all of those, but has expired I believe. It was a flash coupon.


Yep, you are right!



> Pay for your item with PayPal by 8PM PST Pacific Time on June 23, 2017


The promo code only lasted for 6 hours.

I have my eyes on a couple auction watches. 
May give it a try, even without the code, if the biddings don't get too crazy! (but the code would be nice)

And welcome to the forum *tylt33* !!


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

Deep Blue Military Diver $299.99 if 5 more people commit to purchase. Go to Mass Drop and type in Deep Blue Military and it will come up. I didn't post the link because I don't want to violate forum rules. Almost forgot, your choice of color and finish.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

that 1 guy said:


> Deep Blue Military Diver $299.99 if 5 more people commit to purchase. Go to Mass Drop and type in Deep Blue Military and it will come up. I didn't post the link because I don't want to violate forum rules. Almost forgot, your choice of color and finish.


You're better off ordering directly from Deepblue since the 40% off coupon is still active.

With Massdrop you have to wait a long time for the item to ship.


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

I own this watch. I live in the NE and it's receives the radio signal daily without fail. that's a good price


RyanD said:


> $278.99 for Blue Angels on bracelet. If you have any Ebay promos, that could make it an all time low.
> 
> Citizen Men&apos;s AT8020-54L "Blue Angels" Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Dress Watch 13205097546 | eBay


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

Strmwatch said:


> You're better off ordering directly from Deepblue since the 40% off coupon is still active.
> 
> With Massdrop you have to wait a long time for the item to ship.


This was my thought exactly. However, looking at MD site, it looks like they are selling the bracelet versions for $300, not the rubber strap. That version sells for $360 after shipping on DB so actually not a bad savings if you can live with the delayed shipping.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba Automatic - $516.40

Coupon: PAYPAL20

http://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-watch-h82335131.html


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Datkanwel said:


> Both Walmart and Amazon are selling the BL5250-02L Titanium Eco-Drive for $134.99.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Bedrock said:


> I own this watch. I live in the NE and it's receives the radio signal daily without fail. that's a good price


Do you think it's worth it in regions without the radio time signal broadcasts?

Edit: Is it good enough to justify that price without that feature?

Joke edit: I don't want to have to fly overseas every time I need to set the time.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

I own that watch as well. It's a great watch and keeps great time even without the atomic clock sync. If you like the style of the watch, it will work like any other Eco-Drive watch even without the sync. I have traveled to India on occasion for business and I like that the time zone change will handle the time there, which is 10.5 hours difference from EST, which is the time zone I am in.

I live in Annapolis, MD, home of the US Naval Academy, so personally I really like the Blue Angels watch over similar Citizen AT watches.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

ped013 said:


> I own that watch as well. It's a great watch and keeps great time even without the atomic clock sync. If you like the style of the watch, it will work like any other Eco-Drive watch even without the sync. I have traveled to India on occasion for business and I like that the time zone change will handle the time there, which is 10.5 hours difference from EST, which is the time zone I am in.
> 
> I live in Annapolis, MD, home of the US Naval Academy, so personally I really like the Blue Angels watch over similar Citizen AT watches.


Curious why it's 10.5 hours difference and not an even 10 . . . or 11.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> You're better off ordering directly from Deepblue since the 40% off coupon is still active.
> 
> With Massdrop you have to wait a long time for the item to ship.


Hi,
What's the 40% coupon code, if you don't mind, please?

Thanks,
BB


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Dante231 said:


> Curious why it's 10.5 hours difference and not an even 10 . . . or 11.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


not all time zones are 1 hour from their neighbor
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_zone


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BookBoy said:


> What's the 40% coupon code, if you don't mind, please?


CYBER


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

eljay said:


> CYBER


Cheers, mate!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Manoj83 said:


> I caved in.. and bought the last one... :roll: i really, really should stay off this thread :-d


More back in stock but no $15 off ( still great value.$99).
Search item 262680115737










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

jomashop.com/maurice-lacroix-watch-lc6027-ss002-111.html

Good deal?


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm a sucker for vintage design powered by solar, lowest price according to camel x 3:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M0PTQUP


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

rogt said:


> jomashop.com/maurice-lacroix-watch-lc6027-ss002-111.html
> 
> Good deal?


I suspect that this is the regular price for that watch on Jomashop


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Seiko SNK803 is back on Amazon for $41 shipped with Amazon prime. That's the beige dial field watch and it's an auto. Pretty nice price for that one

(No link as I was using app to search)


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

City74 said:


> Seiko SNK803 is back on Amazon for $41 shipped with Amazon prime. That's the beige dial field watch and it's an auto. Pretty nice price for that one
> 
> (No link as I was using app to search)


does no send to the Netherlands..


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

City74 said:


> Seiko SNK803 is back on Amazon for $41 shipped with Amazon prime. That's the beige dial field watch and it's an auto. Pretty nice price for that one
> 
> (No link as I was using app to search)


does no send to the Netherlands..


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

I got a used one about 6 months ago with the steel bracelet. I really like the style of the watch. While it isn't light with the ss band, it does not wear heavy. It looks really nice (blue and yellow combination)and keeps great time. IMHO, when it comes to solar it's really hard to beat Citizen for the money.


eljay said:


> Do you think it's worth it in regions without the radio time signal broadcasts?
> 
> Edit: Is it good enough to justify that price without that feature?
> 
> Joke edit: I don't want to have to fly overseas every time I need to set the time.


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

marathonna said:


> does no send to the Netherlands..


You may try to use one of these
www.shipito.com
www.mymallbox.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice looking T-Touch for $325.

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

right_hook said:


> You may try to use one of these
> www.shipito.com
> www.mymallbox.com


the extra costs makes the watch less affordable...and for that i can buy it anywhere else..so it is not a BARGAIN...!!! for everyone..


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

right_hook said:


> You may try to use one of these
> www.shipito.com
> www.mymallbox.com


the extra costs makes the watch less affordable...and for that i can buy it anywhere else..so it is not a BARGAIN...!!! for everyone..


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Some decent prices for Momentum Watches on Jet.com with the 15% off coupon (not quite as good as that one-off from Amazon, though).
I picked up one of these for $73:
https://jet.com/product/Momentum-Me...ge-DialBlack/a3663c20d221481695c13d52dd6030a9







I couldn't say no to the orange, and I find that I tend to prefer the 4:00 crown (the crown on my Citizen Military AW1410, which I've been wearing as my "field" watch, digs into me a fair bit). So hopefully this will take fishing/hiking/kayaking duty for a while.

Also have the Base Layer on nato (https://jet.com/product/Momentum-Watch-Mens-Base-Layer-NATO-Watch/8b08202d3c33454199dc314f27bb626f) and the Torpedo on nato (https://jet.com/product/Momentum-Watch-Mens-Torpedo-NATO-Watch/766b7d2378e745a4b039a263efc44bea) for $63 with the discount code... I really like the face on the Torpedo with just the indices, but wanted to add an orange watch.

Looks like some other decent prices on their other models too.


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

Caberguy said:


> Some decent prices for Momentum Watches on Jet.com with the 15% off coupon (not quite as good as that one-off from Amazon, though).
> I picked up one of these for $73:
> https://jet.com/product/Momentum-Me...ge-DialBlack/a3663c20d221481695c13d52dd6030a9
> View attachment 12236066
> ...


Love me some momentum watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Found this sand-blasting kit (when the scotch brite pad isn't enough) on SD for the diyer enthusiasts and modders. $35 . Sears.com


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Edox Les Vauberts Day Date Automatic Men's Automatic Watch 83007-3-NIN - $279 from Ashford on ebay. This brings it close to the price of the quartz Edoxes. They have it for $429 on their website's weekly deals.

Edox Les Vauberts Day Date Automatic Men&apos;s Automatic Watch 83007-3-NIN | eBay


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

If you go right to ashford.com (if the previous code is still good) you can get another $50 off if you have American Express. Deal was posted a few pages back and I jumped on it. 21mm lugs presented a minor problem but straps are on the way.:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...thread-6-2017-a-3893898-964.html#post42896226










MaxIcon said:


> Edox Les Vauberts Day Date Automatic Men's Automatic Watch 83007-3-NIN - $279 from Ashford on ebay. This brings it close to the price of the quartz Edoxes. They have it for $429 on their website's weekly deals.
> 
> Edox Les Vauberts Day Date Automatic Men&apos;s Automatic Watch 83007-3-NIN | eBay
> 
> View attachment 12237770


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

TexasKevin said:


> Edox Automatic for as low as $220.63.
> Edox Les Vauberts 83007-3-NIN Men's Watch , watches
> Use Code AFFLES279 to get it down to $279, 8.37 off (3%) for Ebates users, and for AMEX users $50 off if you add deal to your card.
> View attachment 12140810


Here's the original link with the code to get it to $279 on the Ashford site (the link in the post above didn't work for me for some reason). That's an awesome deal if you have the AMEX discount!


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

marathonna said:


> right_hook said:
> 
> 
> > You may try to use one of these
> ...


Stel je niet zo aan.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

good deal?

Tissot T0854271105300 Carson Chronograph Automatic Men&apos;s Black Watch New in Box | eBay


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Tissot PRS516 Chronograph Black Dial Black Leather Automatic Men Watch T91142781 | eBay


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

Jomadeals has a Fortis Spacematic for $499.99 right now. FYI the crown and caseback look like a different version than many pics online, and the listing says mineral crystal, but it might just be mislabeled. JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

World of watches is back up and running. Hope to see more deals from them soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

petalz said:


> World of watches is back up and running. Hope to see more deals from them soon


This was mentioned on another thread, and by checking the address it appears to have been taken over by Timepiece.com.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

The dinky beige Seiko SNK803 is now $39, a buck lower than yesterday's post.

Seiko Men's SNK803 Seiko 5 Automatic Watch with Beige Canvas Strap https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000G6R7B8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_5qruzbJTHFP6T


----------



## Pot6 (Aug 23, 2016)

Glycine Airman SST12 for $600 on massdrop
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-airman-sst12-automatic-watch


----------



## ndrew3 (May 1, 2017)

Dante231 said:


> Curious why it's 10.5 hours difference and not an even 10 . . . or 11.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Actually it's that way in the easternmost part of North America too (like Newfoundland & Labrador I think). They have their own time zone which is +30 minutes compared to EST.


----------



## northraleigh24 (Jan 5, 2015)

Massdrop also has the Mercer Voyager II at $249.99 after 6 are purchased.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mercer-voyager-ii-automatic-watch


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

northraleigh24 said:


> Massdrop also has the Mercer Voyager II at $249.99 after 6 are purchased.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mercer-voyager-ii-automatic-watch


Hmmm told myself that the Amphibia I got with the eBay code would be my only diver until my Odyssey comes but that may have to change... Digging the blue a lot.

Edit: seems to be one of the sooner ship times for Massdrop, estimated ship date July 20. Might just be the deal maker for me.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

northraleigh24 said:


> Massdrop also has the Mercer Voyager II at $249.99 after 6 are purchased.
> ...


Sucks to be a preorder supporter at $329


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

taike said:


> Sucks to be a preorder supporter at $329


Unfortunately this has been typical for Scott over at Mercer. He did this with their last release too - the Brigadier Chrono - that they initially funded through KS. He soon put it up on Massdrop with a price beneath that of even the earliest of early bird backers. I'm not sure I'd purchase another Mercer watch at release again.


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

Not sure whether it is a good bargain. Anyone who owns and/or comments?



Pot6 said:


> Glycine Airman SST12 for $600 on massdrop
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-airman-sst12-automatic-watch
> View attachment 12244594


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tousie (Dec 3, 2015)

Agreed. I funded the Brigadier Chrono on kickstarter and the watch was delivered as promised. Still stung to wait that long after paying what is supposedly the highly discounted "backer" price only to see it go up on Massdrop for less shortly thereafter. I like their Lexington that is currently in pre-orders but I don't see myself ever being an early adopter for Mercer again.



F2W12 said:


> Unfortunately this has been typical for Scott over at Mercer. He did this with their last release too - the Brigadier Chrono - that they initially funded through KS. He soon put it up on Massdrop with a price beneath that of even the earliest of early bird backers. I'm not sure I'd purchase another Mercer watch at release again.


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

Eterna Monterey up for 276 $ at Ashford. Seriously tempted.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/all+brands/eterna/monterey/11160041400165.pid?nid=cpg


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Anyone have an idea of the bezel action on the Voyager II? Highly considering it now. Between that and the Dan Henry 1970, although the Mercer seems to be the better bargain. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

northraleigh24 said:


> Massdrop also has the Mercer Voyager II at $249.99 after 6 are purchased.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mercer-voyager-ii-automatic-watch


It seems like a decent watch for $250, maybe not $350. I would be curious to see how his future kickstarters go. Since I don't track these things, can somebody check back with us and let us know if his tactics are working or back firing, please?


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

He's about to launch a handwinding chrono, if you want to check Massdrop in 6 months ;-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cuevobat said:


> It seems like a decent watch for $250, maybe not $350. I would be curious to see how his future kickstarters go. Since I don't track these things, can somebody check back with us and let us know if his tactics are working or back firing, please?


Doubt things will change, we have an insatiable thirst for reasonably attractive, well specced, cheap automatic divers.......and our memories are short......plus new addicts coming along all the time that are looking to "upgrade" to their first nice diver.

I will say his airfoil didnt end up on massdrop. Nice watch but not $800 nice.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

cuevobat said:


> It seems like a decent watch for $250, maybe not $350. I would be curious to see how his future kickstarters go. Since I don't track these things, can somebody check back with us and let us know if his tactics are working or back firing, please?


It would seem to me that whether their pre-order model is intended to gateway new customers or to retain them, deeply discounted group buys within six months of a model's release may not be the optimal sales model to achieve either.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Not a deal but anyone know what Seiko Samurais are sold out everywhere?


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Doubt things will change, we have an insatiable thirst for reasonably attractive, well specced, cheap automatic divers.......and our memories are short......plus new addicts coming along all the time that are looking to "upgrade" to their first nice diver.
> 
> I will say his airfoil didnt end up on massdrop. Nice watch but not $800 nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Not yet. Like you said, it's not $800 nice. And it was around $950 until just recently when he dropped the price. It's underwhelming aesthetically, and I can't image it has sold well. I've seen maybe one wristshot on all of WUS since its release.


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

TheSanDiegan said:


> It would seem to me that whether their pre-order model is intended to gateway new customers or to retain them, deeply discounted group buys within six months of a model's release may not be the optimal sales model to achieve either.


I've been seeing a lot of similar tactics from micro owners, even things like selling stock to those watch subscription services, which hasn't really given me a lot of confidence in picking up more micros.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

F2W12 said:


> ......which hasn't really given me a lot of confidence in picking up more micros.


I wouldn't lump them all together, there's some really good ones out there..... Janis Trading Company, Manchester Watch Works, halios, helson, and Raven. .... just to name a few.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I wouldn't lump them all together, there's some really good ones out there..... Janis Trading Company, Manchester Watch Works, halios, helson, and Raven. .... just to name a few.


I didn't mean it to sound like that. I'm a big fan of several micros, a few of which you named. But at the same time, once upon a time I would have said the same about Mercer, as well as another one of those you mentioned who is one of a handful that did that slashed inventory through that subscription service at ridiculous discounts. I just see it as a sign of the times - more and more micros coming around and even the established and respected folks need to take interesting steps to move product. It just seems like part of some larger trend. And as someone who frequents "affordables," loss of equity is something that doesn't sit too well with me.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

F2W12 said:


> Not yet. Like you said, it's not $800 nice. And it was around $950 until just recently when he dropped the price. It's underwhelming aesthetically, and I can't image it has sold well. I've seen maybe one wristshot on all of WUS since its release.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/mercer-airfoil-initial-impressions-4428306.html



F2W12 said:


> I didn't mean it to sound like that. I'm a big fan of several micros, a few of which you named. But at the same time, once upon a time I would have said the same about Mercer, as well as another one of those you mentioned who is one of a handful that did that slashed inventory through that subscription service at ridiculous discounts. I just see it as a sign of the times - more and more micros coming around and even the established and respected folks need to take interesting steps to move product. It just seems like part of some larger trend. And as someone who frequents "affordables," loss of equity is something that doesn't sit too well with me.


Equity? You mean that because the retail prices of a product have gone down, it's now harder for you to sell it for what you paid for it?

Tell me which nondurable consumer products do you reasonably expect to have "equity" in? "Oh man, I can't believe that when I bought my laptop, 3 months later they introduced another model and now charge 1/2 of what I paid for it!" "Oh man, I bought this sweater at Banana Republic in August. Now it's march and they're selling it for 80% off! I feel so betrayed that I no longer have equity in it!"

Technology changes. _Fashion_ changes. Manufacturers and retailers need to move on to the "next thing." And while there are notable exceptions -- certain brands or certain models from certain brands that are sold in perpetuity for the same or increasing prices -- the same rules apply to watches, too. Those Hamilton Khaki Aviations that we see on Jomashop for $250-- they were sold somewhere at ADs (and still might be) for $600. Glycine Combat Sub divers were $500 in 2014. Today, they're easily gettable for 60% of that. When they were first introduced, Seiko Turtles had a "street price" of about $350. Now, they're easily gettable at or below $200. What do you get for the higher price? The opportunity to own earlier. The assurance that the models won't be sold out. Certainty.

I don't think you can fault a microbrand for discounting or clearing out inventory any more than you can fault Glycine for liquidating their inventory or for Apple for discounting older model i-devices when the new ones come out. To think that collecting watches is (with some notable exceptions) anything but a money losing proposition is folly.

Sorry for the rant... now back to your deals!


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Tousie said:


> Agreed. I funded the Brigadier Chrono on kickstarter and the watch was delivered as promised. Still stung to wait that long after paying what is supposedly the highly discounted "backer" price only to see it go up on Massdrop for less shortly thereafter. I like their Lexington that is currently in pre-orders but I don't see myself ever being an early adopter for Mercer again.


Prototyping can be more expensive than production -- and that funny area of moving from a prototype to the first few hundred before the "real" production run can be _surprisingly_ expensive. I don't really understand the kickstarter model. Is it supposed to be a "deal"? Is it supposed to allow you to be the first on the block to have something that excites you while supporting the endeavors of a person with creativity?? My guess is that those who go into such endeavors with the latter view will often be happier with the outcome than those seeking the former.


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/mercer-airfoil-initial-impressions-4428306.html


Yup, that's actually the one thread I was talking about.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

scooter1 said:


> Prototyping can be more expensive than production -- and that funny area of moving from a prototype to the first few hundred before the "real" production run can be _surprisingly_ expensive. I don't really understand the kickstarter model. Is it supposed to be a "deal"? Is it supposed to allow you to be the first on the block to have something that excites you while supporting the endeavors of a person with creativity?? My guess is that those who go into such endeavors with the latter view will often be happier with the outcome than those seeking the former.


I agree, even Kickstarter themselves will tell you that "Kickstarter is not a store." While most people equate the reward tiers to retail prices, and often the reward tiers are lower than what retail would be, they are not a store. You are supposed to be backing projects you are excited in regardless of the reward, and the reward that you get in exchange for you backing is just that, a reward. Think of it like donating to your favorite charity or museum, often they may have rewards for your donation, but I am certainly not "buying" a tote and a magnet for $50 -- although I am very happy to have my 99pi challenge coin. Those confusing Kickstarter with an online store, are most definitely the ones that have the worst experiences.


----------



## Pot6 (Aug 23, 2016)

Watchgooroo has new one for $999 OBO (which normally is around $700)
Another new with tag is out for $750 (New Glycine Men Airman SST 12 Swiss Made GMT Automatic Sapphire Diver SS Watch | eBay)
Used in F29 for $599 (https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot-glycine-airman-sst-12-blue-$599-4416786.html)



ergezen1 said:


> Not sure whether it is a good bargain. Anyone who owns and/or comments?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't see mention of it, so heads up that ToM has the Boschett Harpoon for $620. Seems like a good deal.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I don't see mention of it, so heads up that ToM has the Boschett Harpoon for $620. Seems like a good deal.


Cheaper directly from Boschett's website ($600) and you probably won't have the typical ToM wait time and in my state's case, probably won't have to pay sales tax, either. https://store.boschett-timepieces.com/http-www-boschett-timepieces-com-collection-harp-p/b04.htm


----------



## Pot6 (Aug 23, 2016)

And with this nice feature "*Additional SS bezels are NOW INCLUDED at no extra charge."*


dumberdrummer said:


> Cheaper directly from Boschett's website ($600) and you probably won't have the typical ToM wait time and in my state's case, probably won't have to pay sales tax, either. https://store.boschett-timepieces.com/http-www-boschett-timepieces-com-collection-harp-p/b04.htm


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

skyleth said:


> I agree, even Kickstarter themselves will tell you that "Kickstarter is not a store." While most people equate the reward tiers to retail prices, and often the reward tiers are lower than what retail would be, they are not a store. You are supposed to be backing projects you are excited in regardless of the reward, and the reward that you get in exchange for you backing is just that, a reward. Think of it like donating to your favorite charity or museum, often they may have rewards for your donation, but I am certainly not "buying" a tote and a magnet for $50. Those misunderstanding Kickstarter as a store, are most definitely the ones that have the worst experiences.


I don't want to turn this into a KS debate, but the major reason for KS' disclaimer is that it is necessary to protect themselves against consumers who are angry that a product fails or the KS campaign is pure F* up (there's a thread on the first page illustrating such). While their rules prohibit a pure direct seller-to-consumer relationship, the way it exhibits itself in practice is not so. That's why you see well-establish companies continuing to use KS as a medium to sell goods. To say "it's not a store" is not in tune with reality - at least for manufactured goods and obviously not for original-intent projects, especially art. Maybe KS is not quite a store, but on a continuum with "store" on one end and "charity" on the other, it's a hell of a lot closer to the former than the latter.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> I don't see mention of it, so heads up that ToM has the Boschett Harpoon for $620. Seems like a good deal.


Chose the all titanium Tempest instead, same movement, also lumed dial. new for $658.

Commodore V2 - TempestWatches


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> I don't see mention of it, so heads up that ToM has the Boschett Harpoon for $620. Seems like a good deal.


Chose the all titanium Tempest instead, same movement, also lumed dial. new for $658.

Commodore V2 - TempestWatches










All Titanium 44.5mm with lumed ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal, glow-face sandwich dial, Miyota 9015 automatic movement and solid link titanium bracelet with ratchet diver's extension.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ebay has the $15 off $75 again. Code PGET15OFF. Offer valid until 8pm PST


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hamilton Khaki Sub for $338 with code SDNAVY338. Amex $50 offer makes it *$288*. Who says you can't buy a legit Swiss made automatic dive watch for under $300?

Hamilton Khaki Navy H78615335 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well couldn't resist this for $69 shipped with the eBay code and Ashford sale price


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

As much as I like Tempest watches, you might want to know that Ben (brand owner) is missing and won't answer emails or requests since a few weeks. A user on F74 sent his watch for service and he has no news even if the tracking shows that it was delivered.

Read the last few posts of this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1007460

Might be nothing but worth mentioning.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

eBay
Save $15 on Purchases of $75+Use code PGET15OFF. till 8pm pt


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Shuutr said:


> eBay
> Save $15 on Purchases of $75+Use code PGET15OFF. till 8pm pt


Any suggestions?


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

DB0954A4 said:


> Any suggestions?


Go to a dealer that offers "make offer" and try to get close to $75
*Citizen AU1040-08E Men's Eco-Drive Leather Strap Black Dial Casual Dress Watch*
This guy is $99, go for $80 and you get a classy eco drive for $65 if you are lucky
Citizen AU1040-08E Men&apos;s Eco-Drive Leather Strap Black Dial Casual Dress Watch | eBay


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

DB0954A4 said:


> Any suggestions?


I bought an Amphibia and a custom steel bezel with a strap tool to get me over $75 on the last one a few days ago. PSA: your subtotal without shipping must be above $75.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

DB0954A4 said:


> Any suggestions?


Days ago it was an orient mechanical from Hong Kong at 84 (=99-15).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Based on their geography (and perhaps the size of the country), they are in a weird time zone. They aren't the only country to do that I believe.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

City74 said:


> Well couldn't resist this for $69 shipped with the eBay code and Ashford sale price
> 
> View attachment 12247442


I was going to buy this one with the last code, but I missed the deadline. Saved it in my watch list, and voila, a new code appears. Thanks!

Here's another one I've been contemplating. It's from the same seller that's offering those Orient Enforcers (which I bought and received from them with no issues). It's a different looking Mako XL (V2) - and at $127, it's about half what they usually go for...and $112 with the code.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Mako...m-Gents-Sports-Watch-SAC09003B0-/232332589358


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

northraleigh24 said:


> Massdrop also has the Mercer Voyager II at $249.99 after 6 are purchased.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mercer-voyager-ii-automatic-watch


I stay away from this freakin thread for a month - I come back for one day and I'm already contemplating buying another watch.

Sheesh.

Edit: Oh, and the eBay code is real good for my self control too. Yay.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Picked up an Orient Marshall for $104 after ebay coupon.

ORIENT Men Automatic Blk dial 50m Rotating Inner Bezel FEM7E001B9 NEW Orient Box | eBay


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

Not to shabby for $97 after the coupon code.
ORIENT watch WORLDSTAG ECollection standard automatic self-winding WV0551ER Men | eBay

I've got one on order and now there's one left.
edit: The seller updated the listing this morning and now shows four available.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Note, I bought one of those Orient Enforcers from cw-us during the last $15 off of $75 and it hasn't shipped yet. Possibly nothing to worry about, but just a heads up to fellow watch deal-hunters.


----------



## KevReb (Dec 27, 2016)

ayem-bee said:


> I was going to buy this one with the last code, but I missed the deadline. Saved it in my watch list, and voila, a new code appears. Thanks!
> 
> Here's another one I've been contemplating. It's from the same seller that's offering those Orient Enforcers (which I bought and received from them with no issues). It's a different looking Mako XL (V2) - and at $127, it's about half what they usually go for...and $112 with the code.
> 
> ...


Trigger pulled! Thanks for sharing this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

swank said:


> Note, I bought one of those Orient Enforcers from cw-us during the last $15 off of $75 and it hasn't shipped yet. Possibly nothing to worry about, but just a heads up to fellow watch deal-hunters.


I ordered my Enforcer on May 24. I'm not sure if I ever got a shipping notification, and I remember worrying, too. Expected delivery was June 7-21 -- and I received it on June 9 (Arizona). It arrived in an envelope bag, with the Orient box surrounded by bubble wrap, and the shrink wrap protective plastic EVERYWHERE on the watch. Looked brand new and untouched to me, and I've had no issues since.









You probably can't tell from the pic, but the face is carbon fiber. Fantastic in real life! I highly recommend this seller. The reason I didn't buy the Mako is 1) I'm holding out for the full lume Mako, 2) I have 4 Orients already, and 3) it is too similar to my Filson Dutch Harbor.

And yet...it is still on my eBay watch list...


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks ayem-bee, I hope things go as well for me.

Interesting, the one they have listed now (which I bought) shows a silver bezel. Yours has black. Both look good, I prefer the silver and hope I get it as pictured.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

ayem-bee said:


> I ordered my Enforcer on May 24. I'm not sure if I ever got a shipping notification, and I remember worrying, too. Expected delivery was June 7-21 -- and I received it on June 9 (Arizona). It arrived in an envelope bag, with the Orient box surrounded by bubble wrap, and the shrink wrap protective plastic EVERYWHERE on the watch. Looked brand new and untouched to me, and I've had no issues since.
> 
> View attachment 12250146
> 
> ...


Am I imagining or is the chapter ring misaligned against the Dial? OCD anyone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

NRAchad said:


> I bought the white faced version at the beginning of the month. It took them 9 days to ship, but I received it within their estimated delivery time. The watch was factory new with all tags, manual and protective wrap. The Enforcer is a really nice automatic with some unusual features and a sapphire crystal. The only negative I've noticed is the date dial. It's rather small and a bit hard to read.


What date Dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> What date Dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Subdial at 9


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> What date Dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Presumably the small one besides the "9", it goes from 1-31.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Sabadabadoo said:


> What date Dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See pic above. The dial with the 31 on it is the daye dial

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Am I imagining or is the chapter ring misaligned against the Dial? OCD anyone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the several i have received have all had some variety of misalignment. inexplicably im ok with it but not recommended for alignment people.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Man I shoulda jumped on that Mako xl tonight... Or maybe instead of my Amphibia from the last code - I saw it last time but it really didn't grow on me until now. Oh well, can't catch them all... And still keeping my eyes on that Massdrop Mercer

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Am I imagining or is the chapter ring misaligned against the Dial? OCD anyone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In real life, the screws in my bezel line up perfectly with the markers. I guess they do look a tad off in the pic, but I think it's just the angle it's taken at.

EDIT to add: I misread your comment, but yes, the chapter ring also aligns with the dial.

swank, you will most undoubtedly get the silver bezel - with a flat black face. The one I bought had a carbon fiber dial with the black bezel. It was the last one left of that model. Here is the picture from that listing.









And I agree, the date dial is more a novelty than a practicality. But just look at that knurled crown!


----------



## Limestone (Jun 19, 2017)

City74 said:


> Well couldn't resist this for $69 shipped with the eBay code and Ashford sale price


Wow.. that´s nice.
What´s the model?

Any link?


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/mercer-airfoil-initial-impressions-4428306.html
> 
> Equity? You mean that because the retail prices of a product have gone down, it's now harder for you to sell it for what you paid for it?
> 
> ...


Yeah, you edited this response in, so I didn't see it. I'll just ignore the fact that you're comparing microbrands with essentially the three largest watch manufacturers in the world, whose supply and distribution scales make it virtually impossible to control the secondary market. Not sure how you can actually compare a 1-man shop to Swatch Group or Seiko Holdings...

But regardless, my point is more related to the speed at which micros are resorting to clearing this inventory. Reissue Turtles were released over a year ago. Glycine Combat Subs in this current iteration are from when? 2012? Those Hamiltons, when were those released?

The Mercer Voyager II released in April 2017. Those who preordered received their watch only 2 months ago. I think I can fault them a little bit more than I can Apple for discounting their iPod touch...


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Bulova Accutron II Moonview - $124

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Unisex-Accutron-II-Stainless/dp/B00I6BN1Y2/ref=sr_1_239?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1498571843&sr=1-239&nodeID=6358539011&psd=1&keywords=bulova


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Massdrop has the Seiko Prospex SRPA79, SRPA81, SRPA82 and SRPA83 models for $349.

Limited quantities of each.

Appears to be a decent deal if you're looking for a Tuna.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

ha, where was this last week when i needed it



City74 said:


> Ebay has the $15 off $75 again. Code PGET15OFF. Offer valid until 8pm PST


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Didn't see it mentioned in my quick look, but Watchstation has 30% off all sale items through July 4. This makes some of their Zodiac watches veeeeeerrrry tempting.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

rfortson said:


> Didn't see it mentioned in my quick look, but Watchstation has 30% off all sale items through July 4. This makes some of their Zodiac watches veeeeeerrrry tempting.


They've been known to raise prices before sales so be careful.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

taike said:


> Subdial at 9


Wrong design in this.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

The beige SNK803 price on Amazon continues to drop; $36 and change now with free shipping both ways. Incredible watch for that price, or a great start for a mod. Wondering how that price compares to just a replacement movement.

https://smile.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK8...ie=UTF8&qid=1498584518&sr=8-1&keywords=snk803









Looks great on leather. Pic from Amazon user review:


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Keeper of Time said:


> They've been known to raise prices before sales so be careful.


I was going to post the same comment as you about them.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

mikksteel said:


> The beige SNK803 price on Amazon continues to drop; $36 and change now with free shipping both ways. Incredible watch for that price, or a great start for a mod. Wondering how that price compares to just a replacement movement.
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK8...ie=UTF8&qid=1498584518&sr=8-1&keywords=snk803
> 
> ...


I would snap one up
Only being in the UK. As I have discovered from buying a bulova Accutron on Amazon though 
30 dollars for shipping from ship it to
Another 30 now for custom charges

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Had to get one for that price. I'm thinking perlon for that one 



mikksteel said:


> The beige SNK803 price on Amazon continues to drop; $36 and change now with free shipping both ways. Incredible watch for that price, or a great start for a mod. Wondering how that price compares to just a replacement movement.
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK8...ie=UTF8&qid=1498584518&sr=8-1&keywords=snk803
> 
> ...


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Damn all you enablers. I had to get that SNK803


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

mikksteel said:


> The beige SNK803 price on Amazon continues to drop; $36 and change now with free shipping both ways. Incredible watch for that price, or a great start for a mod. Wondering how that price compares to just a replacement movement.
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK8...ie=UTF8&qid=1498584518&sr=8-1&keywords=snk803
> 
> ...


Ordered. SMH. No self control.


----------



## ladida (Jun 1, 2017)

ergezen1 said:


> Not sure whether it is a good bargain. Anyone who owns and/or comments?


Not this model, but I got an Airman DC-4 GMT off Massdrop. It came with the GMT hand misaligned. Best MD could do was offer refund or wait until the vendor got new stock and possibly replace then.

I contacted the Glycine service centre in my country of residence. They will fix it under warranty. I sent off the watch yesterday and should have it back within two weeks.

I like the watch itself and hope I'll be able to enjoy wearing it soon.

Tl;dr: Quality control on Glycines could be better, MD wasn't much help. Make sure you have the manufacturer's warranty.


----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

mikksteel said:


> The beige SNK803 price on Amazon continues to drop; $36 and change now with free shipping both ways. Incredible watch for that price, or a great start for a mod. Wondering how that price compares to just a replacement movement.
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK8...ie=UTF8&qid=1498584518&sr=8-1&keywords=snk803
> 
> ...


I have one of these, and a green dialed one with some dagaz parts...so I don't need it, right? Then again, I've been planning another mod so this would make that a much better starting point.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Ottski44 said:


> Ordered. SMH. No self control.


Me too! Right there with you, but how could you go wrong at that price.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

scooter1 said:


> Damn all you enablers. I had to get that SNK803


Deadly enablers!!! Wearing this one right now and ordered the 803 too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Ottski44 said:


> Ordered. SMH. No self control.


 No self control would be 10 bought all for yourself with additional straps for each. I think you're well within "master of your domain" territory.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

studiompd said:


> No self control would be 10 bought all for yourself with additional straps for each. I think you're well within "master of your domain" territory.


Enabler!


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

mikksteel said:


> Looks great on leather. Pic from Amazon user review:
> 
> View attachment 12256602


That does look great, but I'm specifically talking about the "burnt" look towards the center... Is it just a trick of the light?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Chirv said:


> That does look great, but I'm specifically talking about the "burnt" look towards the center... Is it just a trick of the light?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I see what you're talking about. It's not there in any other pics of this watch around the internet, so think you're right and it's just that particular photo:


----------



## adamvelasco (Jan 26, 2017)

Chirv said:


> That does look great, but I'm specifically talking about the "burnt" look towards the center... Is it just a trick of the light?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


That's just image processing I'm sure. Like a filter that was slightly overdone. Maybe HDR (High dynamic range).

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Chirv said:


> That does look great, but I'm specifically talking about the "burnt" look towards the center... Is it just a trick of the light?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I own that watch. It doesn't have that burnt look in real life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

SNK803 ordered. 

It will contrast nicely with the Timex T40051 (green dial) I have and this way I can also swap straps. It's actually cheaper than most Timex Field watches at the moment.

To add: This watch, right now, costs less than a Hirsch Liberty Strap.


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Same here. But total came to $62.xx Got to get the Hadley Roma leather strap for it.


scooter1 said:


> Damn all you enablers. I had to get that SNK803


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Bedrock said:


> Same here. But total came to $62.xx Got to get the Hadley Roma leather strap for it.


Nice. I'm going to try this HR strap: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002EEP6C2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Chirv said:


> I bought an Amphibia and a custom steel bezel with a strap tool to get me over $75 on the last one a few days ago. PSA: your subtotal without shipping must be above $75.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I bought one for $70 earlier  should have checked here first


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Nice!


studiompd said:


> Nice. I'm going to try this HR strap: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002EEP6C2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

mikksteel said:


> The beige SNK803 price on Amazon continues to drop; $36 and change now with free shipping both ways. Incredible watch for that price, or a great start for a mod. Wondering how that price compares to just a replacement movement.
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK8...ie=UTF8&qid=1498584518&sr=8-1&keywords=snk803
> 
> ...


bought it! at that price ...


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

mikksteel said:


> The beige SNK803 price on Amazon continues to drop; $36 and change now with free shipping both ways. Incredible watch for that price, or a great start for a mod. Wondering how that price compares to just a replacement movement.
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK8...ie=UTF8&qid=1498584518&sr=8-1&keywords=snk803
> 
> ...


"I don't need a watch" is battling to the death against "but what a bargain!!!" on my left and right shoulder.










I brokered peace by sending it as a gift to a relative who lost a Seiko 5 in April.


----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

It could not be shipped to my country. Phew.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## KangarooJack (Jun 23, 2017)

jk1492 said:


> bought it! at that price ...


Incredible price!!

It's a shame it's so small though, it they had a 43-45mm at that price... and shipped to Aus... I'd be all over it!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

zenmsic said:


> It could not be shipped to my country. Phew.
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Shipito and mymallbox are ready to enable!!

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

KangarooJack said:


> Incredible price!!
> 
> It's a shame it's so small though, it they had a 43-45mm at that price... and shipped to Aus... I'd be all over it!


There's also the 42mm SNZG07.










Not quite as cheap, currently ~AU$120 shipped on eBay.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

KangarooJack said:


> Incredible price!!
> 
> It's a shame it's so small though, it they had a 43-45mm at that price... and shipped to Aus... I'd be all over it!


i thought the same when i bought one, but consider as possible option...same movement as 007...can drop it right in a 007 case, and voila...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

The Watcher said:


> i thought the same when i bought one, but consider as possible option...same movement as 007...can drop it right in a 007 case, and voila...
> 
> View attachment 12260466
> 
> ...


Blimey!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

The Watcher said:


> i thought the same when i bought one, but consider as possible option...same movement as 007...can drop it right in a 007 case, and voila...
> 
> View attachment 12260466
> 
> ...


----------



## KangarooJack (Jun 23, 2017)

The Watcher said:


> i thought the same when i bought one, but consider as possible option...same movement as 007...can drop it right in a 007 case, and voila...
> 
> View attachment 12260466
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic, excellent work! I might send you a DM a bit later and ask a couple of questions if you wouldn't mind?


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

mikksteel said:


> The beige SNK803 price on Amazon continues to drop; $36 and change now with free shipping both ways. Incredible watch for that price, or a great start for a mod. Wondering how that price compares to just a replacement movement.
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK8...ie=UTF8&qid=1498584518&sr=8-1&keywords=snk803
> 
> ...


Was about to buy this but it's 18mm lugs....just what I need another size for different straps. I think I'll hold off. All the 14, 16, 20, 22mm straps I have I don't need another size. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Kluver said:


> Was about to buy this but it's 18mm lugs....just what I need another size for different straps. I think I'll hold off. All the 14, 16, 20, 22mm straps I have I don't need another size. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure the limitations of mods if there is any. Does it take sapphire crystal?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

For those of you who like smaller watches with odd lug lengths, check this out:

Oris Sporty Elegance (the non-chronometer version) -- 38mm with 19mm lugs

"Store Display. Pristine Condition - Never Worn." One year Ashford warranty.

$349.00

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/oris/classic-sporty-elegance/(38-mm)/644-7477-40-54-LS-SD.pid


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

The Watcher said:


> i thought the same when i bought one, but consider as possible option...same movement as 007...can drop it right in a 007 case, and voila...


This is nicely done! Do you have suggestions for any place where one can get hold of a used case for the SKX's ?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

ayem-bee said:


> For those of you who like smaller watches with odd lug lengths, check this out:
> 
> Oris Sporty Elegance (the non-chronometer version) -- 38mm with 19mm lugs
> 
> ...


How dare you, sir, disrupt the Seiko sessions with your Oris interloping!


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

ayem-bee said:


> For those of you who like smaller watches with odd lug lengths, check this out:
> 
> Oris Sporty Elegance (the non-chronometer version) -- 38mm with 19mm lugs
> 
> ...


....... aaaand it is out of stock now!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Watchstation has the white dial on bracelet zodiac sea wolf for $699 - 30% - 15% = $416.

Anyone has any opinions on it vs Doc's Azores?


----------



## tylt33 (Jun 13, 2017)

tylt33 said:


> I just bought a Citizen Grand Classic NB3010-52A on eBay for $224 shipped after coupon. I freaking love this line of watches, and the coupon pushed me into buy mode. Watch collecting is horribly addicting!!!


Just thought you would all be delighted to know my watch arrived today, in one piece, only by the blessing of the watch gods. The watch was in a Ziploc bag, in a USPS small flat rate mailer, which was half full with what appeared to be napkins from Taco Bell. :-s


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

tylt33 said:


> Just thought you would all be delighted to know my watch arrived today, in one piece, only by the blessing of the watch gods. The watch was in a Ziploc bag, in a USPS small flat rate mailer, which was half full with what appeared to be napkins from Taco Bell. :-s


Said to hear....let us know if you will keep or return

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

eljay said:


> There's also the 42mm SNZG07.
> 
> Not quite as cheap, currently ~AU$120 shipped on eBay.


Check your ebay account - possible you have the targeted code *TREAT10*% off. 'Straya only!

Although, you can bet your life that between now and June 30th there will be a site wide 15% off code. I'm hoping for a grand finale of 20%. I will post any codes here.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Manoj83 said:


> ....... aaaand it is out of stock now!


Yeah...it was gone in, like, 10 minutes. 
But I guess that's what this thread is all about!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

househalfman said:


> Watchstation has the white dial on bracelet zodiac sea wolf for $699 - 30% - 15% = $416.
> 
> Anyone has any opinions on it vs Doc's Azores?


Can't stack codes


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> How dare you, sir, disrupt the Seiko sessions with your Oris interloping!


Would be better to have conventional second hand and date sub dial.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

juderiverman said:


> Would be better to have conventional second hand and date sub dial.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


No. That would not be better.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

RBLAINE said:


> No. That would not be better.


Yes, I actually like the date pointer as I usually do.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

RBLAINE said:


> No. That would not be better.


This

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

thanks!
F29 or e-bay...don't want to veer topic away from bargains thread - any other q's, just pm.



Manoj83 said:


> This is nicely done! Do you have suggestions for any place where one can get hold of a used case for the SKX's ?


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

jk1492 said:


> bought it! at that price ...


Back up to $56. Makes me feel a little sorry that I cancelled the order at that great price, but it was the right thing for me to do. I'd rather spend the money toward the watch I want, and a non-hacking or hand winding watch would just annoy me. It's for plenty of people, but not for me.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

jk1492 said:


> bought it! at that price ...


I resisted until Camel^3 sent me an email around 9:00 PM. I was weak.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Another spectacular "Certified Pre-Owned" deal from Ashford.

JeanRichard Aeroscope
Automatic Chronograph
Black Titanium case

"Store Display. Pristine Condition - Never Worn..Original Box, Original Papers, Ashford 1 Year Warranty"

$995.00 (with a possible 2% ($19.90) cash back with BeFrugal...though I haven't tried BF with a "Pre-Owned" yet).

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/aeroscope/60650-21B612-FK6A-SD.pid


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Amazon has a promotion on Barton straps. I ordered a couple to try since they get great reviews.

https://www.amazon.com/BARTON-Silicone-Quick-Release-Choice/dp/B01NBJRIOS/

"For a limited time, buy one, take 20% off second band, 25% off 3rd and 35% off 4th BARTON Watch Band. Mix and match with all watch bands sold by BARTON on Amazon"


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

8% eBay bucks, no minimum. Good until midnight on the 29th.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$185 for a Tissot T-Touch with code SLICKDEALSTIST45. I used to really want a T-Touch. Now I'm not sure I have any use for one. This one would look pretty good with a black strap.

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-mens-watch-t0025201711100.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$449 for a Raymond Weil automatic small seconds with code AFFMSTRO499. It supposedly has an SW260-1 movement. Baume & Mercier uses the same movement at a much higher price.

Raymond Weil Maestro 2838-STC-00308 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

Maybe not the best of deals, but for those of you looking to buy a nice looking Orient, there are a few in eBay for about $58, close to $53 after 8% ebay bucks and 1.1% through befrugal. I haven't seen these in person but they do look kinda nice from the images.

New Orient Automatic Japan Men Silver Watch FAB00009B W / Box | eBay
New Orient Automatic Japan Men Silver Watch Gold DialFAB00009C W / Box | eBay


----------



## pmucha (Feb 14, 2011)

My Citizen Pro Master from eBay seller leperfect came today! It didn't have the protective plastic on the front or back, but otherwise looks brand new. Heck of a watch for $118!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

pmucha said:


> My Citizen Pro Master from eBay seller leperfect came today! It didn't have the protective plastic on the front or back, but otherwise looks brand new. Heck of a watch for $118!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wen these first rolled out a couple of years ago. I bought one for $220, then sold it. I bought the blue one for around $130 and the black for $150. Great watch made even better for $118.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

I'll take "Crystal" over "Water Resist" any day.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Hamilton Pan Europ at Jomashop $699.

Is this a good price? I'm assuming that's USD

Have these been reliable? Love the the look of this watch

https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-watch-h35405741.html?utm_source=googleproduct&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=googleproductsearch_au&pt_source=googleads&pt_medium=cpc&pt_campaign=(ROI)+Shopping+(AUS)+-+Sale+Watches+$500+-+1000&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIv9nsruHh1AIVFomPCh0VCQb1EAQYASABEgKtvPD_BwE


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Dream Killer said:


> Hamilton Pan Europ at Jomashop $699.
> 
> Is this a good price? I'm assuming that's USD
> 
> ...


That price is nothing to write home about. For quite a while, Ashford was selling the chrono version for around $599 (but I also recall reading here about lots of quality control issues with the chrono that I don't believe the 3 hand model was subjected to). I had the grey sunburst dial version (3 hand, just like this one) for a short time. It was a nice watch, great power reserve and felt well made; however, I quickly flipped it as I found it almost impossible to read the time in many lighting conditions due to the poor contrast of the (very) thin white hands against the light grey dial. The blue dial might be better.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Hamiliton auto belongs to the 200-400 region in price range

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Dream Killer said:


> Hamilton Pan Europ at Jomashop $699.
> 
> Is this a good price? I'm assuming that's USD
> 
> ...


I got the chrono for $599 - $17.97 ebates cash back.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Bulova Accu-Swiss Tellaro automatic chronograph, model 63C120, $298.99 with $24 back in eBay Bucks. Sapphire crystal and bracelet. I'm pretty sure this is the Sellita SW500 movement. You might have difficulty finding just the movement for this much.

Bulova Accu Swiss Men's 63C120 Tellaro Automatic Chronograph 42.5mm Watch


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> Hamilton Pan Europ at Jomashop $699.
> 
> Is this a good price? I'm assuming that's USD
> 
> ...


Joma rob Aussies blind with shipping costs. If you want one keep an eye on Amazon!

Ita


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Bulova Accu-Swiss Tellaro automatic chronograph, model 63C120, $298.99 with $24 back in eBay Bucks. Sapphire crystal and bracelet. I'm pretty sure this is the Sellita SW500 movement. You might have difficulty finding just the movement for this much.
> 
> Bulova Accu Swiss Men's 63C120 Tellaro Automatic Chronograph 42.5mm Watch
> 
> View attachment 12270730


What is the subdial at the 9:00 position? Running seconds?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

pmucha said:


> My Citizen Pro Master from eBay seller leperfect came today! It didn't have the protective plastic on the front or back, but otherwise looks brand new. Heck of a watch for $118!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so mad i missed on this deal. That is a great watch!

Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> What is the subdial at the 9:00 position? Running seconds?


Correct.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

Not a deal for anyone but me, just a little bragging.

I was just somehow the only bidder on a vintage Aquadive. Snagged it for $199 on Ebay. Not pristine, but I'm pleased with the deal. Hope I like it as much in person.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Bulova Accu-Swiss Tellaro automatic chronograph, model 63C120, $298.99 with $24 back in eBay Bucks. Sapphire crystal and bracelet. I'm pretty sure this is the Sellita SW500 movement. You might have difficulty finding just the movement for this much.
> 
> Bulova Accu Swiss Men's 63C120 Tellaro Automatic Chronograph 42.5mm Watch
> 
> View attachment 12270730


Just a heads up, probably has those screwy screws for the caseback that only authorized Bulova people have the tools for. Otherwise smashing deal!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

eljay said:


> .


?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

At the risk of offending some watch snobs....

This looks like a interesting deal for an multi complication automatic

Big Sale Men&apos;s Aviator White Automatic Mechanical Date Day Leather Wrist Watch | eBay


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

At the risk of offending some watch snobs....

This looks like a interesting deal for an multi complication automatic

Big Sale Men's Aviator White Automatic Mechanical Date Day Leather Wrist Watch


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-watches-890cc62c-4870-49c5-8449-70bfc6dbc6d3

Lots of Ball watches on ToM


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

rogt said:


> At the risk of offending some watch snobs....
> 
> This looks like a interesting deal for an multi complication automatic
> 
> Big Sale Men's Aviator White Automatic Mechanical Date Day Leather Wrist Watch


The only one you might offend is HoustonReal, since you beat him to the punch in posting this&#55358;&#56595;!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

This is a nice deal. My mate and I just bought one:

https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-snkm97.html


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Bulova Accu-Swiss Tellaro automatic chronograph, model 63C120, $298.99 with $24 back in eBay Bucks. Sapphire crystal and bracelet. I'm pretty sure this is the Sellita SW500 movement. You might have difficulty finding just the movement for this much.

Bulova Accu Swiss Men's 63C120 Tellaro Automatic Chronograph 42.5mm Watch

Not sure if you noticed but it's refurbished


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

*Prime Day starts 9:00 PM Eastern USA on 10 July*

https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=sd_all...26-4c79-9cad-47add7622271&pf_rd_i=13887280011

The above is a crazy long link, if that doesn't work try this one:

www.amazon.com/primeday


----------



## jgsatl (May 1, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> This is a nice deal. My mate and I just bought one:
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-snkm97.html


$114.55 if you prefer amazon for any reason.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0YKOW...-feature-pcomp-wm-1-wl-ask0&ref=bit_pcomp_ask


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

jgsatl said:


> $114.55 if you prefer amazon for any reason.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0YKOW...-feature-pcomp-wm-1-wl-ask0&ref=bit_pcomp_ask


Does not ship to Oz though. Having said that joma's rip off postage would easily cover setting up a US delivery shipping service!

Ita


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

Maybe the best deal ever... On clearance at TJ Maxx for $25.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Dream Killer said:


> Hamilton Pan Europ at Jomashop $699.
> 
> Is this a good price? I'm assuming that's USD
> 
> ...


Certified Watch Store has it for *$610* after $20 coupon (BEFR20) and 3% cashback from BeFrugal.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/hamilton-timeless-classic-pan-europ-h35405741.html


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> Not sure if you noticed but it's refurbished


It's been my experience that their factory authorized refurbished watches are indistinguishable from new.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Snk just got delivered, now to figure out how to mod it. I'm thnking Tudor Ranger or BB36 mod, or maybe throw a California dial in there. Here it is with the gf's snkm95 and a recently picked up citizen eco field.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cuevobat said:


> *Prime Day starts 9:00 PM Eastern USA on 10 July*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=sd_all...26-4c79-9cad-47add7622271&pf_rd_i=13887280011
> 
> ...


Looking forward to it with anticipation. lol


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I am very excited thou I do not WANT to buy anymore watches this year (DevilRay and my kickstarter Meccaniche Nereide diver does not count). This is my first prime day so I can't wait to see the deals I SHOULD not grab.


Rocat said:


> Looking forward to it with anticipation. lol


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Does the prime trial work?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Got my $69 Ebay deal Victorinox in. It's actually really nice for the money. The stock strap was awesome but to much grey so changed it out for a Toxic bond nato. I think it works. Yes the red line is the plastic still on the face


----------



## KevReb (Dec 27, 2016)

Aragon 4th of July sale going on. Couple of nice pieces, if you can get past the ridiculous case sizes.

https://www.aragonwatch.com/JULY_4_...ail&utm_term=0_353549bef4-295d7883d6-39690227

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

F2W12 said:


> Maybe the best deal ever... On clearance at TJ Maxx for $25.


I think this model is called "Spirit Animal"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

F2W12 said:


> Maybe the best deal ever... On clearance at TJ Maxx for $25.


IMO there is no better watch for the money if your singular objective is to get cougars to look at you more.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

TheSanDiegan said:


> IMO there is no better watch for the money if your singular objective is to get cougars to look at you more.


I thought that's what gold Rolexes were for.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

RyanD said:


> I thought that's what gold Rolexes were for.


For $25 at TJ Maxx?


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Ashford pre-owned section has Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Auto for $359. The actual model is H64425535, but since it is in pre-owned section, it has -PO appended to the model name. Looks like a good price compared to eBay or Amazon or WUS sales forum.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

rogt said:


> Does the prime trial work?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I would think so, but you can always call to verify - 1 (888) 280-4331

Most Amazon trials sign you up and then delay charging you for 30 days. So you are on the real service, and you get charged later.


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

TheSanDiegan said:


> IMO there is no better watch for the money if your singular objective is to get cougars to look at you more.


They've done studies, you know. 60% of the time, it works every time.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

TheSanDiegan said:


> For $25 at TJ Maxx?


No, not at TJ Maxx...


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

So the SNK deal from Tuesday hasn't even shipped yet for me even with 2 day shipping. Has anyone had this happen to their order?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Durkano said:


> So the SNK deal from Tuesday hasn't even shipped yet for me even with 2 day shipping. Has anyone had this happen to their order?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I got mine in the mail today. If I were you I would contact Amazon. They have awesome customer service


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

$40 off Strapsmith. Rob's straps are pricey. I've bought a couple over the years for some higher end watches and think they are worth the cost. Him and Greg Stevens make some of the best straps out there IMO. $40 off is a good deal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM has a lot of Glycines on sale. Maybe not the lowest prices, but there are some models that I don't see on Ebay.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

F2W12 said:


> Maybe the best deal ever... On clearance at TJ Maxx for $25.


I want this watch so bad. I have a PUMA shirt with the same design.

I've said too much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

rogt said:


> At the risk of offending some watch snobs....
> 
> This looks like a interesting deal for an multi complication automatic
> 
> Big Sale Men&apos;s Aviator White Automatic Mechanical Date Day Leather Wrist Watch | eBay


I was going to ask about the seller... looks like it ships from China??
Comments? HoustonReal opinions? Thank you.


----------



## Naidan (Jul 5, 2014)

For those of you interested. Trintec.com is having a Canada Day sale this weekend. $150 off most watches and you can use the code from joining their newsletter for an additional 10% off.

I just picked up a Zulu-03 shipped to Australia for $300 and you won't find a better deal than that.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

rogt said:


> Does the prime trial work?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


It should work. I think they even have that listed as a suggestion on their Prime Day "What to Do" section.


----------



## pmucha (Feb 14, 2011)

Yesterday, my Citizen Promaster, then my $37 Seiko 5 arrived today... it's been a good week! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Ebay Australia has 15% off sitewide using the code CRAZY.

Minimum spend is $75, the maximum discount is $300. As usual, you need to go through ebay.com.au and pay with an Australian PayPal account.

T & Cs: eBay.com.au - Pages | Buyer coupons | crazy |

This is likely the last discount code for a while until Xmas or Amazon Australia arrives. Happy hunting.

In addition, Cashrewards has 1.3% cash back on eBay purchases. https://www.cashrewards.com.au/ebay-australia


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Whats with all these australian ebay discounts? 8% ebay bucks and 15% coupon to boot?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

rogt said:


> Whats with all these australian ebay discounts? 8% ebay bucks and 15% coupon to boot?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


In Australia, it is the end of the financial year i.e. tax time. We have two major shopping seasons being EOFY and Xmas. Plus, Amazon is about to launch in Australia.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Naidan said:


> For those of you interested. Trintec.com is having a Canada Day sale this weekend. $150 off most watches and you can use the code from joining their newsletter for an additional 10% off.
> 
> I just picked up a Zulu-03 shipped to Australia for $300 and you won't find a better deal than that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Trying to get a 07 but code only brings it down to 467.46 USD. Plus doesn't seem to stack with the 10%. Idk how their system works as it's already on sale but I'd get one of they stacked or $150 off the sale price... Still a banger deal just out of my price bracket right now.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Durkano said:


> So the SNK deal from Tuesday hasn't even shipped yet for me even with 2 day shipping. Has anyone had this happen to their order?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Just FYI the relative I bought it for got his on Wednesday mid-day.


----------



## Naidan (Jul 5, 2014)

Chirv said:


> Trying to get a 07 but code only brings it down to 467.46 USD. Plus doesn't seem to stack with the 10%. Idk how their system works as it's already on sale but I'd get one of they stacked or $150 off the sale price... Still a banger deal just out of my price bracket right now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


That is right for the 07, normal price is $699.95 minus $150 for the sale is $549.95 take off 10% for the newsletter should be $494.95. If you are getting $467.46 then you are doing even better than me  Their sale price includes the $150 price reduction and the code brings it down even further.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Naidan said:


> That is right for the 07, normal price is $699.95 minus $150 for the sale is $549.95 take off 10% for the newsletter should be $494.95. If you are getting $467.46 then you are doing even better than me  Their sale price includes the $150 price reduction and the code brings it down even further.


Ah I see, discount is already applied. Idk how it was giving me the extra. Might've jumped on it at that price if I weren't waiting for a meteorite Boldr Odyssey, another raw steel and pvd big hunk of metal. Though I love the "stadium" bezel on the 07... More brands should take note.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Photo stolen from the wide web but I could not resist: nice cuff links but based on what movement?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Photo stolen from the wide web but I could not resist: nice cuff links but based on what movement?


A Citizen, probably 8215


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Photo stolen from the wide web but I could not resist: nice cuff links but based on what movement? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are nice, but they don't actually move do they? I got a working pair of movement cufflinks on Etsy, but they're not made from an actual movement.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Those are nice, but they don't actually move do they? I got a working pair of movement cufflinks on Etsy, but they're not made from an actual movement.


This was posted on reddit earlier, it does move, though I still think the OP in the reddit thread just got it off Etsy and passed it off as his own.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

mefuzzy said:


> This was posted on reddit earlier, it does move, though I still think the OP in the reddit thread just got it off Etsy and passed it off as his own.


Got a link to the Reddit thread? These are the ones I bought.

https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/489712698/silver-working-watch-movement-steampunk

Edit: found the thread

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/mildlyinteresting/comments/6k9m28


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Got a link to the Reddit thread? These are the ones I bought.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/489712698/silver-working-watch-movement-steampunk
> 
> ...


That's the one. It's the same exact picture as well. Don't think there was any mention of the movement used though, but he shared couple of videos of it moving.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

mefuzzy said:


> That's the one. It's the same exact picture as well. Don't think there was any mention of the movement used though, but he shared couple of videos of it moving.


If you zoom in super close you can make out Citizen written on one of them.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H64445595-PO Men's Watch , watches

Nifty little pre-owned Hamilton Khaki for $389. Says pre-owned rather than the usual store display, but the tag is clearly still on in the pictures.


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Been a while since we had any Bulova deals... here's one:
Champagne dial Surveyor chrono on bracelet for $99.
https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accutron-II-96B239-Chronograph/dp/B013PDAWCE/ref=sr_1_65?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1498811371&sr=1-65&nodeID=6358540011&psd=1&keywords=bulova+mens+watch


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Orient Capital "Version 2" black with Roman numerals for around $80 ($78.27 from Pass The Watch, and $80.80 directly from Amazon):
https://www.amazon.com/Orient-Capit...deID=6358540011&psd=1&keywords=orient+bambino


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Photo stolen from the wide web but I could not resist: nice cuff links but based on what movement?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps ironically, I believe those cuff links usually use salvaged women's watch movements.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Techme said:


> Ebay Australia has 15% off sitewide using the code CRAZY.
> 
> Minimum spend is $75, the maximum discount is $300. As usual, you need to go through ebay.com.au and pay with an Australian PayPal account.
> 
> ...


I just tried to buy something worth ?69 (i.e. >AU$100) and it said I hadn't met the minimum order total. :think:


----------



## Thelongroad (Jan 14, 2015)

I have tried several things well over 75 dollars and code is rejected every time.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Thelongroad said:


> I have tried several things well over 75 dollars and code is rejected every time.


Did you attempt using PayPal (Of course you did - I know)?

I noticed a few people had issues with OS sellers. They contacted ebay chat who said they would credit the discounted amount back to the buyer.

I picked up an SRP775 Turtle.


----------



## Thelongroad (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah I used Paypal... or tried to. Also tried domestic and overseas vendors. Ah well... nothing I was after in particular, maybe just some straps... no biggy.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

new Ebay coupon. $20 off purchase of over 100


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

rogt said:


> new Ebay coupon. $20 off purchase of over 100


Use code P20JULY4TH on select *home, outdoor, and more*.

Too bad it's only limited to some categories and sellers.


----------



## NewWatchCollectorHere (Jun 17, 2017)

An Aragon Men's 50mm Silverjet Automatic Stainless Steel bracelet watch is on sale - came out very recently. 

It looks very promising - on Evine right now. You can also get a 15% discount (EMAIL15) if you're buying from Evine for the first time or a different code that's 15% as well, which would bring it down to around $124.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

The 36 dollar seiko came in. Not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> The 36 dollar seiko came in. Not bad. Not bad at all.


I agree. Mine arrived today.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

"My sources" tell me of a sale code at Armitron's site that they're not yet touting. 'JULYSALE' gets you 30% off, and the prices on their models already seem cheaper there than at some other places on the web.

The couple that caught my eye: These solar models for $66.50 with the code.

https://www.armitron.com/products/ad-1002nvsvbn






... I like both the looks and the size of this one. 38mm on a bezel-less, round case style like that is going to wear right.

https://www.armitron.com/products/ad-1007









This blue, diver-looking, quartz model on mesh looks nice and is $45.50 with the code. But 50m water resistance on a watch that looks like a diver is a turnoff.

https://www.armitron.com/collection...ch-with-silver-toned-band?variant=27456527809


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> "My sources" tell me of a sale code at Armitron's site that they're not yet touting. 'JULYSALE' gets you 30% off, and the prices on their models already seem cheaper there than at some other places on the web.
> 
> The couple that caught my eye: These solar models for $66.50 with the code.
> 
> ...


I just clicked on the site and it offered 20% off just for signing up. That grey dial solar looks pretty good. I'd like to see real life photos though.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Rocat said:


> I just clicked on the site and it offered 20% off just for signing up. That grey dial solar looks pretty good. I'd like to see real life photos though.


I'm pretty sure you can't stack the two discounts, though.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Disclaimer: I don't own an Invicta. I've never owned an Invicta. I've never held an Invicta in my hands.

With that out of the way, Evine has the Swiss Pro Diver with the Sellita SW200 movement for $189.70. You can sign up for their newsletter for 15% off, which would bring it down to $161.24. Seems like the movement alone would cost almost that much. Amazon has it for $256.63








Invicta 40mm Pro Diver Swiss Made Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch w/ 3-Slot Dive Case
*
*


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

justin86 said:


> Evine has the Swiss Pro Diver with the Sellita SW200 movement for $189.70. You can sign up for their newsletter for 15% off, which would bring it down to $161.24. Seems like the movement alone would cost almost that much. Amazon has it for $256.63
> [/SIZE]
> View attachment 12287146
> 
> ...


Had this one for a while. Solid end link bracelet with a very good clasp. Much better than your average 8926OB bracelet

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Limestone (Jun 19, 2017)

rogt said:


> At the risk of offending some watch snobs....
> 
> This looks like a interesting deal for an multi complication automatic
> 
> Big Sale Men's Aviator White Automatic Mechanical Date Day Leather Wrist Watch


Just remember that (if I'm not mistaken) the year, month date function is not automatic on these watches.. You need to change those your self each day..

From sellers site:
.The single watch crown controls time, gently pull out, you can adjust the time.
? There is a small hole at the top left of the watch, poke it with a pen, you can adjust year. And poking the hole in the lower left, you can adjust the week.
? Press the button on the upper right of watch, you can adjust the month, the lower right button to adjust the fourth pointer which shows the date.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pot6 (Aug 23, 2016)

WatchGooRoo has all of them (2017 releases) for good prices OBO.









RyanD said:


> ToM has a lot of Glycines on sale. Maybe not the lowest prices, but there are some models that I don't see on Ebay.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Just curious if anyone knows (and would care to share) what that Xezo Air Commando GMT went for earlier today on Amazon's Lightening deal? TIA.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

justin86 said:


> Disclaimer: I don't own an Invicta. I've never owned an Invicta. I've never held an Invicta in my hands.
> 
> With that out of the way, Evine has the Swiss Pro Diver with the Sellita SW200 movement for $189.70. You can sign up for their newsletter for 15% off, which would bring it down to $161.24. Seems like the movement alone would cost almost that much. Amazon has it for $256.63
> 
> ...


So rolex

Tempted by the price and the rolex look

But, no free shipping and no cash back ponder me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

juderiverman said:


> So rolex
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Really?

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ashford added a lot more pre-owned watches. There is a Pan Europ chrono for $589.

Has anyone found a coupon that is valid for Ashford's certified pre-owned watches? I haven't been able to find any, and cash back is only 2-3%.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

And don't forget, American Express $50 is good though 8/17



RyanD said:


> Ashford added a lot more pre-owned watches. There is a Pan Europ chrono for $589.
> 
> Has anyone found a coupon that is valid for Ashford's certified pre-owned watches? I haven't been able to find any, and cash back is only 2-3%.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Ashford added a lot more pre-owned watches. There is a Pan Europ chrono for $589.


They've offered the Hamilton Pan Europ chronographs (silver and black dials) several times on sale new for $599, so that's not really a great price for a used one.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Check out Ashfords Clearance page. XTRA20 & American Express $50 makes this guy $246.41 I decided against grabbing the wife's Amex and buying a Thin-O-Matic.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

audio.bill said:


> They've offered the Hamilton Pan Europ chronographs (silver and black dials) several times on sale new for $599, so that's not really a great price for a used one.


The deals have slowed up considerably this year, so there may not be another $599 pan europ deal. Time is your frenemy in the wis game. Sometimes you snooze you lose, other times patience is a virtue.

Personally I'd rather pay a little bit more and buy one from a respected member on the sales forum instead of a used watch through Ashford. One was just listed a couple of weeks ago at $625 on the forums.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Got my Barton rubber straps from Amazon. They seem really nice for the price. I wish I had added one of their leather straps to try.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Interesting Deal?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073J8PM7...nodeID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=pagani+watch

Ceramic bezel automatic


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rogt said:


> Interesting Deal?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073J8PM7...nodeID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=pagani+watch
> 
> Ceramic bezel automatic


Very tempting. I'm guessing they mean ST-16 movement.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Rocat said:


> WorthTheWrist said:
> 
> 
> > "My sources" tell me of a sale code at Armitron's site that they're not yet touting. 'JULYSALE' gets you 30% off, and the prices on their models already seem cheaper there than at some other places on the web.
> ...


Amazon has video for the grey dial: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XRYVPCV 
I'm curious if the solar movement is from Miyota?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Very tempting. I'm guessing they mean ST-16 movement.


I asked a similar question in the .........s thread but didn't get much info. Is the ST16 a variation of the ST6 but man-sized.


----------



## Pot6 (Aug 23, 2016)

Deep Blue watches has a 4th of July sale with the "well-known" coupon: cyber (40% off).


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

So this guy came yesterday from the dutyfreeislandshop sale about a week ago shipping was fast, I mean I have ordered watches from Japan or China but these guys are fast the watch left Hong Kong and go to New York in like a day then by the next day it was here. It's gorgeous $168 for the CITIZEN NY0040 brand new thats sweet deal. It came draped in bubble wrap and plastic but I took it out for a few pics. Sorry I got excited had to use the opportunity to show off my black one. Think I might be letting the black one go soon cuz I love this blue keep a look out in the WUS sale shop for it


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> "My sources" tell me of a sale code at Armitron's site that they're not yet touting. 'JULYSALE' gets you 30% off, and the prices on their models already seem cheaper there than at some other places on the web.
> 
> The couple that caught my eye: These solar models for $66.50 with the code.
> 
> ...


Nice find at a great price. Reminds me of the much more expensive Farer watches 









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Clockwork Synergy has a 4th of July 24% off sale with code USA24

Works on sales items. A few good options. The silicone set is a good deal. I have two of those straps and they are extremely.ely comfortable.

https://www.clockworksynergy.com/?u...150657909&mc_cid=69a4ad2b0d&mc_eid=f98d392ed0









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

These look really nice
Good price as well


valuewatchguy said:


> Nice find at a great price. Reminds me of the much more expensive Farer watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pot6 (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Pot6 said:


> View attachment 12293482


It's funny that the posted watch is for the SNZG15K1 but also using a SNZG13 review videos although they are the same internally.

You can find these for $106 and under with multiple colors to choose from and don't need to wait over a month to get them from Massdrop. Even better under $90 if one can wait for 15 off 75 ebay coupon ;-)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-Spo...hash=item3f689e295c:m:mr6zAG2Hf5rKcqCM6N4E99w


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

^^^ There's a few on Ebay @/near $90 without coupon. (SNZG's)


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Luxer Montreal has the great-looking two-tone Seiko Recraft SNKN73 on offer for $87.45 USD with free shipping to US and Canada.

Someone on WUS put one on a Perlon (you'll have to search) and it looks phenomenal.










https://www.luxerwatches.com/us/seiko-men-s-recraft-blue-dial-automatic-watch-snkn73.html


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

ToM is having a 24 hour sale on Oris Watches. 
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...055fcece98d95854fd2b51747d238912a13a97&open=1


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

CDawson said:


> ToM is having a 24 hour sale on Oris Watches.
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...055fcece98d95854fd2b51747d238912a13a97&open=1


Just a heads up: The Aquis seem to be ladies models. Or for the slender wristed gent who prefers a smaller watch. 36mm case, 18mm lug, 7in strap. Unless TOM put down the wrong specs.


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Got my Momentum the other day. Maybe not the best deal ever, but I like it. It feels really good on my wrist. Wasn't in love with just the plain black nato, so I picked up this one off of Amazon.


----------



## Bburgett (Jun 2, 2017)

Pot6 said:


> Deep Blue watches has a 4th of July sale with the "well-known" coupon: cyber (40% off).


Hi, new to the forum. How often does Deep Blue run sales? I was wondering if I needed to jump on the 4th sale or if the sales are pretty frequent?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Bburgett said:


> Hi, new to the forum. How often does Deep Blue run sales? I was wondering if I needed to jump on the 4th sale or if the sales are pretty frequent?


They run these sales almost all year round.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Bburgett said:


> Hi, new to the forum. How often does Deep Blue run sales? I was wondering if I needed to jump on the 4th sale or if the sales are pretty frequent?


The 40% off coupon is mostly valid all the time; however they have sales a couple of times per year where they lower the prices of their entire collection and it stacks with the 40% coupon.

If you are interested in a DB watch, now is a good time to act.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

ARAGON Men's 50mm Silverjet Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch w/ Collector's Case









Pretty cheap for NH35 and 500m water resistance while retaining an exhibition caseback. This particular model isn't on Aragon's website though, which is a little strange.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Any strapsco fans out There? I thought I would post this up. Happy Canada Day to all my Canadian brothers and sisters out there. 









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Seiko Prospex Alpinist SBEB003 $29 from Amazon Warehouse Deals (a couple like new, and a couple VG), just ordered one myself:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00JGILZD8/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1498942677&sr=8-31


----------



## mc0492 (Sep 8, 2016)

looks like a good deal!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Caberguy said:


> Seiko Prospex Alpinist SBEB003 $29 from Amazon Warehouse Deals (a couple like new, and a couple VG), just ordered one myself:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00JGILZD8/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1498942677&sr=8-31
> 
> View attachment 12297802


Irrc, there is not a countdown timer on this line of Seiko's.


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Irrc, there is not a countdown timer on this line of Seiko's.


I believe that is correct.


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Alright, I really need to stop shopping now... I just bought my second watch of the day.

Citizen Eco-Drive AU1040 $67 from Amazon Warehouse... had been looking for a dress watch. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B004JKBDYO/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I was looking at a sale on Amazon UK and found some tourbillon watches that come to around $500 delivered in the US. Who has been here long enough to remember this movement? #LingerLonger

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Constantin-Durmont-Tourbillon-Reserve-CD70029SLDRG/dp/B002PU99W8/


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Caberguy said:


> Seiko Prospex Alpinist SBEB003 $29 from Amazon Warehouse Deals (a couple like new, and a couple VG), just ordered one myself:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00JGILZD8/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1498942677&sr=8-31
> 
> View attachment 12297802


No countdown timer but that's a lot of watch for $29, ABC modes and nice quality in hand. Strap is thin but a Jays and Kay's adaptor fits if want to put it on a NATO. Can't go wrong for the money, as that's Timex territory. Not that there's anything wrong with a Timex...


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Caberguy said:


> Seiko Prospex Alpinist SBEB003 $29 from Amazon Warehouse Deals (a couple like new, and a couple VG), just ordered one myself:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00JGILZD8/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1498942677&sr=8-31
> 
> View attachment 12297802


Buy with confidence on amazon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

juderiverman said:


> Buy with confidence on amazon.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


It is a big watch. Even by ghock standards

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Strap is thin but a Jays and Kay's adaptor fits if want to put it on a NATO.


Do you happen to know which one?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Caberguy said:


> Do you happen to know which one?


I used the 2 piece but either designed for the G Shocks will work. The 2 piece also fit my G Shock 5610, GW6900 and Rangeman but so does the adaptor designed for a NATO, I have both. The 2 piece uses a 22mm strap, the Nato is 24mm.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

rogt said:


> It is a big watch. Even by ghock standards
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I don't remember it being that big, although I didn't own it very long. Smaller than my Gulfmaster for sure and don't think it was as big as my Rangeman. Certainly thinner than either. I wouldn't be too afraid of it's size and it's Amazon, just send it back.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Caberguy said:


> Got my Momentum the other day. Maybe not the best deal ever, but I like it. It feels really good on my wrist. Wasn't in love with just the plain black nato, so I picked up this one off of Amazon.
> View attachment 12296394


I own this watch in two colors and like it best on two piece straps so give that a try too when you get a chance!


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

rogt said:


> It is a big watch. Even by ghock standards
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I owned one and I don't think so...little bigger than my GW-M5610, specially in height, but still compact for an ABC watch.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Caberguy said:


> Got my Momentum the other day. Maybe not the best deal ever, but I like it. It feels really good on my wrist. Wasn't in love with just the plain black nato, so I picked up this one off of Amazon.
> View attachment 12296394


Fun match!


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> I don't remember it being that big, although I didn't own it very long. Smaller than my Gulfmaster for sure and don't think it was as big as my Rangeman. Certainly thinner than either. I wouldn't be too afraid of it's size and it's Amazon, just send it back.


Enablers enablers everywhere.... I resisted it last time it was shared over here but couldn't do it this time. Trigger Pulled!!! 
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

http://www.jomadeals.com/luxury









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Just FYI this Glycine was $399 about a month ago on Massdrop and after making an offer to the Guru she matched the price.


----------



## Bluegem (Dec 31, 2016)

Ashford must have multiple pre-owned Hamilton Khaki Pilot Chrono's as i just purchased one and it's showing on their site still. Or they might have to manually update stock on Monday ...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It's been my experience that their factory authorized refurbished watches are indistinguishable from new.


Conversely, both of my "refurbished" Bulovas look like they've been attacked with a scouring pad.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

eljay said:


> Conversely, both of my "refurbished" Bulovas look like they've been attacked with a scouring pad.


Which bulova models did you buy?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The Camel says $159.90 is a new low for this watch. Most places are over $200.

Edit: Dropped to *$154.90*

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HZT52CE/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

eljay said:


> Conversely, both of my "refurbished" Bulovas look like they've been attacked with a scouring pad.


Ebay always seems to be hit or miss. Did you have any issues returning them?
For Mother's day I bought my mother a stunning Bulova (Cartier homage) from WHP and it was pristine. Got a great deal on it and tbh it was the nicest looking watch I have seen in a long while.


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

RyanD said:


> The Camel says $159.90 is a new low for this watch. Most places are over $200.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HZT52CE/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


I have this watch. Got it from one of the HK dealers for $180US.
It is a nice watch, but wears a little big on my 7.25in wrist.

I posted a couple pics here on a wruw thread, ******* WRUW Tuesday, April 4, 2017 ******* - Page 9


----------



## BANKST3R (Nov 28, 2014)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

I have a Barton NATO strap and also a leather quick release. The NATO is nice, but not so great if you have larger wrists. I have 8" wrists and I am on the second to last hole on the Barton NATO. Same story on the Barton leather. I have leather NATOs from StrapsCo that fit more generously. The quality of Bartons is very good if you have average or small wrists. Larger wrists than mine would definitely have a problem with Barton.



RyanD said:


> Amazon has a promotion on Barton straps. I ordered a couple to try since they get great reviews.
> 
> * had to remove URL since I don't have enough posts *
> 
> "For a limited time, buy one, take 20% off second band, 25% off 3rd and 35% off 4th BARTON Watch Band. Mix and match with all watch bands sold by BARTON on Amazon"


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

If you are OK with the NH35A movement instead, a similar 40mm Invicta with the latter movement can be had with the July4th discount at around $70.



juderiverman said:


> So rolex
> 
> Tempted by the price and the rolex look
> 
> ...


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

I realize that this will sound like a stupid question, but how do you use the coupon on DB? I have a watch in my cart, started the Paypal checkout, but found no place to enter the code (usually happens in the cart before checkout on most sites). What am I missing?



smille76 said:


> The 40% off coupon is mostly valid all the time; however they have sales a couple of times per year where they lower the prices of their entire collection and it stacks with the 40% coupon.
> 
> If you are interested in a DB watch, now is a good time to act.
> 
> ...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ped013 said:


> I realize that this will sound like a stupid question, but how do you use the coupon on DB? I have a watch in my cart, started the Paypal checkout, but found no place to enter the code (usually happens in the cart before checkout on most sites). What am I missing?


Use regular checkout.


----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

Evine is selling the Invicta Swiss automatic diver for under $200! No matter what you think about Invicta, a Selitta-powered watch for under $200 is a really good deal/bargain.

Invicta 40mm Pro Diver Swiss Made Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch w/ 3-Slot Dive Case

I didn't pull the trigger only because I already have a Swiss movement diver for summer beach use (SL Abyssos with STP 1-11). If I didn't have that, this would be the watch I'd buy in an instant for this price


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Wandering Ben said:


> Evine is selling the Invicta Swiss automatic diver for under $200! No matter what you think about Invicta, a Selitta-powered watch for under $200 is a really good deal/bargain.
> 
> Invicta 40mm Pro Diver Swiss Made Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch w/ 3-Slot Dive Case
> 
> I didn't pull the trigger only because I already have a Swiss movement diver for summer beach use (SL Abyssos with STP 1-11). If I didn't have that, this would be the watch I'd buy in an instant for this price


Theres a Batman model of the same watch (swiss movement too) on amazon for 189 too- but the reviews for the entire line (black or batman colorways) seems to be horrendous with movement issues overtime. Something is wrong there....


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

ped013 said:


> If you are OK with the NH35A movement instead, a similar 40mm Invicta with the latter movement can be had with the July4th discount at around $70.


Thanks. But swiss made means quality control in my dictionary. 2 reasons for not yet buying this rolex homage Invicta swiss made at 200 dollars are: black is less appealing than blue, and, shipping hurts.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

rogt said:


> Theres a Batman model of the same watch (swiss movement too) on amazon for 189 too- but the reviews for the entire line (black or batman colorways) seems to be horrendous with movement issues overtime. Something is wrong there....


Link, please.

By the way, swiss movement is not swiss made.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Wandering Ben said:


> Evine is selling the Invicta Swiss automatic diver for under $200! No matter what you think about Invicta, a Selitta-powered watch for under $200 is a really good deal/bargain.
> 
> Invicta 40mm Pro Diver Swiss Made Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch w/ 3-Slot Dive Case
> 
> I didn't pull the trigger only because I already have a Swiss movement diver for summer beach use (SL Abyssos with STP 1-11). If I didn't have that, this would be the watch I'd buy in an instant for this price


Wish the blue is not oos.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

juderiverman said:


> Link, please.
> 
> By the way, swiss movement is not swiss made.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


There: https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Limi...40871&sr=8-4&keywords=invicta+swiss+automatic

Not sure what the problem is? We are still talking about a SW200 movement, regardless of fully swiss or not it is just like the other ones mentioned earlier


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Gilt added more Filson watches. They start at $199 with code SITE20 for a max of $50 discount.


----------



## chigolfer2002 (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks for the head's up on the Seiko SNKM97 from Amazon! Just ordered!


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

juderiverman said:


> Wish the blue is not oos.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


There there

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Dive...11,p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011|379304011


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Breitling-IB...11,p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011|379304011

??????


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

rogt said:


> There there
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Dive...11,p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011|379304011


Thanks. Close but subtly different. Watch today is about perfection though.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

rogt said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Breitling-IB...11,p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011|379304011
> 
> ??????


New and at 400? India, Scam.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

rogt said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Breitling-IB...11,p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011|379304011
> 
> ??????





juderiverman said:


> New and at 400? India, Scam.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


LOL. Checkout the customer Q & A and the customer review for this one. Mind blown!


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

rogt said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Breitling-IB...11,p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011|379304011
> 
> ??????











Lol


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Mido 7750 chronograph for $699.99. I'm not finding any similar Mido models under $1000.

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Wenger Sale!**

**Wenger 79375 Outback* Black White Dial Black Leather - *$64.99*
Swiss quartz, 100M WR, 44mm x 13.3mm case, 22mm Calfskin band











*Wenger 01.0621.107 - SEA Force* Small Black and Blue Dial Bracelet - *$62.99*
Swiss quartz, 200M WR, 37mm x 11mm case, sapphire crystal












Swiss-made
Stainless steel case
Superluminova treated hands & markers
Water resistant to 200 meters (660 feet)
3 year limited warranty


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Alpina AL-280NS4S6 Startimer Pilot* - *$289.99* (Jomashop $627/ $410 on eBay USED)
Swiss Quartz, 44mm x 12mm stainless steel case, blue dial, small seconds, Swiss Made *3 Left In Stock*


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

Which movement does it have: caliber 60, caliber 1320 or base 7750?
Is there anyone who knows whether it is a base or top grade? Caliber 1320 is likely top grade. I am not sure about caliber 60.
Mido usually use updated movements but I could not get any info for this one.



RyanD said:


> Mido 7750 chronograph for $699.99. I'm not finding any similar Mido models under $1000.
> 
> JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

rogt said:


> Which bulova models did you buy?


One 96B159 "Langford" last year and recently a 96A155 "Alpha", both from watcheshalfprice on ebay. Every polished surface on the Langford's bracelet has longitudinal scuffs on it. On the Alpha, one whole side of the case has been scrubbed perpendicular to the brushing and in the process they managed to catch the edge of the polished caseback too. The polished faces of the case however are unblemished. In both cases the scuffs are only noticeable if you're looking for them due to their location, so I got over it.



ChicaneHntr said:


> Ebay always seems to be hit or miss. Did you have any issues returning them?


The watches are refurbished and I understood that meant possible blemishes when I bought them, although I didn't figure on this kind of ridiculousness. Also being all the way down here in Australia I can't really be bothered with it.

I liked the Langford although I didn't wear it as often as I expected to and then it suffered a nasty accident... I really like the Alpha.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

CW half off clearance exclusive preview link via email...let the CW frenzy begin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> CW half off clearance exclusive preview link via email...let the CW frenzy begin
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have a link?

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

aev said:


> Do you have a link?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Looks like you can only access the link from the email they sent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

EA-Sport said:


> Looks like you can only access the link from the email they sent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even though I have bought from them before, they aren't sending me emails, sad, very sad.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Here's the requested link to the latest CW summer sale which includes watches and strap deals - hope you find something to your liking! : https://www.christopherward.co.uk/e...19322892&_bta_c=9gdz253msy5jcll6lsixr0gprsjlk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Nato Strap Co. July 4th sale. 

Every nylon strap is buy one get one free. No coupon required. 

'Please indicate the size, color, and finish of the free nylon nato of your choosing in the comment box at checkout!

Valid 7/3/17 through 7/6/17


----------



## ndrew3 (May 1, 2017)

Christopher Ward just began their 50% summer sale (at least for people on their mailing list). The email said it will begin for everyone else on the 7th.

I'd really wanted a trident pro but have been turned off by the logo nonsense. I can get a quartz trident pro for $200 though, damn that's enticing.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Hmmmm, Christopher Ward Malvern vs Seiko Cocktail Time... Thoughts from the forum?


----------



## northraleigh24 (Jan 5, 2015)

ergezen1 said:


> Which movement does it have: caliber 60, caliber 1320 or base 7750?
> Is there anyone who knows whether it is a base or top grade? Caliber 1320 is likely top grade. I am not sure about caliber 60.
> Mido usually use updated movements but I could not get any info for this one.


The picture shows the caliber 1320 movement


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

swank said:


> Hmmmm, Christopher Ward Malvern vs Seiko Cocktail Time... Thoughts from the forum?


I would say the Malvern is probably less common (and thus more exclusive), but the SARB065 has reached near-icon status.

Both watches assume a (more-or-less) minimalist approach to their design, though IMO the concentric cut lines on the CW dial and the full-text alphabet at 9 o'clock throw more rocks into the slipstream than the comparably cleaner dial on the CT.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

For people buying from CW don't forget to change the location to the U.K. to get more favorable pricing in GBP vs USD.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> CW half off clearance exclusive preview link via email...let the CW frenzy begin
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, so tempting. Must resist. Sigh.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## dglatt (Jul 5, 2015)

Any idea what size wrist their Xl straps fit? 

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Can anyone complete checkout on the Christopher Ward site? I cannot get past the "Shipping Method" part.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

They are for giants. I bought some last time, have a 7.75 in wrist and they fit the last hole just barely.



dglatt said:


> Any idea what size wrist their Xl straps fit?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

I had no issue, ordered about an hour ago.



djdertate said:


> Can anyone complete checkout on the Christopher Ward site? I cannot get past the "Shipping Method" part.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I acted right after I saw the CW sale post and I completed my check out about 20 minutes ago. Now the site is frozen on me.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

dglatt said:


> Any idea what size wrist their Xl straps fit?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


Hi

My wrist is 7.25" and I'm on the smallest or second smallest hole with a 48mm ish lug-to-lug watch.

If you search my old posts you'll find one with dimensions of the XL bader deployant strap

Joe


----------



## quarzaro (Feb 2, 2016)

djdertate said:


> Can anyone complete checkout on the Christopher Ward site? I cannot get past the "Shipping Method" part.


I did order some Straps with Bader deployment just minutes ago.

Does anybody know if it is possible to fit them to other straps?
Thinking about buying some more in XL even if that is to big for me, since I have never seen them this cheap before.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Pneuma said:


> I acted right after I saw the CW sale post and I completed my check out about 20 minutes ago. Now the site is frozen on me.


 I just tried to put a watch in cart and the site hanged.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

EDIT: Ryan beat me to the Jomadeal. But check out the Multiforts at Jomashop:

http://search.jomashop.com/search?a...om&uid=966816571&w=Mido Multifort&isort=price

Very nice deal. Other Multifort automatics are on sale at a good price at Jomashop, too. Don't forget to add the 'GOOGLE20' coupon code if buying from Jomashop.

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> For people buying from CW don't forget to change the location to the U.K. to get more favorable pricing in GBP vs USD.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone else having problems accessing their website? US shows down, and U.K. very slow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

I plan on purchasing a Mido for my father-in-law, who has a birthday of note approaching within the next couple months.

I would have pulled the trigger on the Multifort chrono already except for one particular design issue... As the Multifort is Mido's platform for watches that lean more 'tool' than 'dress,' the absence of a tachymeter within that 42mm case seems somewhat peculiar given the considerable amount of real estate in that beveled chapter ring. 

Admittedly though, it's still tempting at that price.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

TheSanDiegan said:


> I would say the Malvern is probably less common (and thus more exclusive), but the SARB065 has reached near-icon status.
> 
> Both watches assume a (more-or-less) minimalist approach to their design, though IMO the concentric cut lines on the CW dial and the full-text alphabet at 9 o'clock throw more rocks into the slipstream than the comparably cleaner dial on the CT.


Just ordered an old logo Malvern on sale just above the cost of its ETA 2801 movement









Love Seiko (have 5), have owned and shifted a few CW, if you can order Malvern. CT will be there . . .


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Christopher Ward site back up. I ordered the Malvern Slimline in purple, which has the old logo. I'm very excited, thanks all!

It looks like if you switch to GBP the price is higher. Someone commented about it being cheaper, I am not seeing that. Is there something I am doing wrong?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

swank said:


> Christopher Ward site back up. I ordered the Malvern Slimline in purple, which has the old logo. I'm very excited, thanks all!
> 
> It looks like if you switch to GBP the price is higher. Someone commented about it being cheaper, I am not seeing that. Is there something I am doing wrong?


After it takes off VAT tax, it is only a little cheaper. The moon phase is about $40 cheaper from the UK site.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

swank said:


> Christopher Ward site back up. I ordered the Malvern Slimline in purple, which has the old logo. I'm very excited, thanks all!
> 
> It looks like if you switch to GBP the price is higher. Someone commented about it being cheaper, I am not seeing that. Is there something I am doing wrong?


Got the same watch. I look forward to posting "when will my watch ship" messages shortly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

quarzaro said:


> I did order some Straps with Bader deployment just minutes ago.
> 
> Does anybody know if it is possible to fit them to other straps?
> Thinking about buying some more in XL even if that is to big for me, since I have never seen them this cheap before.


I am interested in the bader straps too. Are they good quality?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

I tried to order the C7 Rapid Chronometer limited edition as it was showing for $360 CAD but it crashed and now it's not available at all on the Canadian site. £360 on the GB site now.  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

rogt said:


> I am interested in the bader straps too. Are they good quality?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I believe so. I ordered a brown leather 20mm Bader and a Trident Pro 600 Blue. The Trident is a really nice diver, and at the half-off price is a hell of a deal. I have a Vintage version. Great watch and the bracelet is fantastic. I just hope they don't have the order issues like last time!


----------



## impromptujazz (May 22, 2017)

grabbed some XS straps. not easy to find at that price, hope they're good


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Jabrnet said:


> I tried to order the C7 Rapid Chronometer limited edition as it was showing for $360 CAD but it crashed and now it's not available at all on the Canadian site. £360 on the GB site now.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I went through all the diiferent countries and it seems buying from the UK portal gives the best prices at the moment.



Rogco said:


> I believe so. I ordered a brown leather 20mm Bader and a Trident Pro 600 Blue. The Trident is a really nice diver, and at the half-off price is a hell of a deal. I have a Vintage version. Great watch and the bracelet is fantastic. I just hope they don't have the order issues like last time!


Ah, you got the blue Trident. Had it in my cart when the site was slow, came back and it was gone. Congrats!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

rogt said:


> I am interested in the bader straps too. Are they good quality?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


The deployment alone is a deal at this price.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

impromptujazz said:


> grabbed some XS straps. not easy to find at that price, hope they're good


How big of a wrist the the XS straps fit? I generally have to put normal straps on the tightest hole (I think I'm about 6.75 inches)


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/media/manuals/ChrWard_SizeGuide.pdf

Which says:
Small Strap fits wrists: 14.5 to 17cm (5.7" to 6.7")
Standard Strap fits wrists: 16 to 21cm (6.3" to 8.3")
Large Strap fits wrists: 20 to 24cm (7.9" to 9.4")


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Gannicus said:


> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/media/manuals/ChrWard_SizeGuide.pdf
> 
> Which says:
> Small Strap fits wrists: 14.5 to 17cm (5.7" to 6.7")
> ...


I'm sure the dress strap will fit me, especially as the stretch a little. What about Bader deployment straps? i don't have any experience with them.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Aragon Watches has pretty much all their leather straps at $15 (with their 50% off sale). Code "JULY4" takes another $10 off (no minimum purchase); so $5 (+ another $5 for USPS mail...which is kind of a rip-off, but it is what it is) can grab you a new pair of shoes. I've purchased a bunch of leather straps from Wing back when they were still Android and every one has been a good quality to value performer (and all have had those great quick-release spring bars). https://www.aragonwatch.com/category_s/318.htm


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Rogco said:


> I'm sure the dress strap will fit me, especially as the stretch a little. What about Bader deployment straps? i don't have any experience with them.


Its a quality piece. Designed in-house at Ward. I like it because the tail tucks inside of the strap, vs on the outside so its a much cleaner look. Here's mine I forgot I had and recently installed on a new quick release canvas strap:


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

So, did anyone get a tracking number from Christopher Ward yet?


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

thedius said:


> So, did anyone get a tracking number from Christopher Ward yet?


Really? Same day tracking number?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

rogt said:


> Really? Same day tracking number?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

thedius said:


> So, did anyone get a tracking number from Christopher Ward yet?


Mine just got delivered...beautiful piece!


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

rogt said:


> Really? Same day tracking number?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


My order placed this morning was just dropped off by a CW drone and I live in the US. CW is known for their superior handling and shipping speeds.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

justin86 said:


> View attachment 12315098


unfair really, you would have to be a regular on here to get that. funny anyway, made me chuckle. There will be more of the CW shipping updates.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Mine just got delivered...beautiful piece!


Mine came yesterday. Not bad considering I ordered today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm getting totally different inventory depending on which CW site I look at for the 50% off sale (USA vs GB vs CD). Is anyone else having this problem? I'm a little worried that items available on the USA site, but not the GB site, aren't really available.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Christopher Ward fever is back. Welp, see you all in mid-July.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Christopher Ward fever is back. Welp, see you all in mid-July.


Ain't no hijack like a CW hijack, I'm coming with you WTW...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^^ Honestly none of their current models tickle my fancy, either too dress or logo too weird, but for some reason they sent my 3 free watches for me to try yesterday and I didn't even order, I just browsed their site today!! Amazing customer service!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

My body was ready to go all out on a few straps but then I realized it was only $10 off and not $10 off per item, + they wanted $9 for shipping to me so no thanks...........



dumberdrummer said:


> Aragon Watches has pretty much all their leather straps at $15 (with their 50% off sale). Code "JULY4" takes another $10 off (no minimum purchase); so $5 (+ another $5 for USPS mail...which is kind of a rip-off, but it is what it is) can grab you a new pair of shoes. I've purchased a bunch of leather straps from Wing back when they were still Android and every one has been a good quality to value performer (and all have had those great quick-release spring bars). https://www.aragonwatch.com/category_s/318.htm


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Aragon Watches has pretty much all their leather straps at $15 (with their 50% off sale). Code "JULY4" takes another $10 off (no minimum purchase); so $5 (+ another $5 for USPS mail...which is kind of a rip-off, but it is what it is) can grab you a new pair of shoes. I've purchased a bunch of leather straps from Wing back when they were still Android and every one has been a good quality to value performer (and all have had those great quick-release spring bars). https://www.aragonwatch.com/category_s/318.htm


I bought several of the Aragon leather straps during last year's BF sales...recall they were going for $7 or $8 plus S&H. I think the clasps are a little on the large / clunky side (typical Aragon) but, all things considered, very high quality for the price. I replaced it out with a deployant clasp and it is a home run. Here is the blue leather on my KonTiki Date. This sings to me!


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Right after I Saw the CW deal posted here, I went into my eye doctors appointment. They dilated my eyes, I was not able to see or read anything for last 5 hours and now the watch I wanted to get is not there.
The watch Gods had it all planned ... sigh..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Just placed my first-ever CW order. Just a strap, but $17 for an XL dress strap is good enough. A quality name, really long, and the free clasp make this a steal. Thanks!
I may have pulled the trigger on a Trident if they had any on bracelet. $200 for that quality is cheap enough for me to forget my no-battery rule.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Ossamanity said:


> Right after I Saw the CW deal posted here, I went into my eye doctors appointment. They dilated my eyes, I was not able to see or read anything for last 5 hours and now the watch I wanted to get is not there.
> The watch Gods had it all planned ... sigh..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't think of a more appropriate and justified reason to reschedule a doctor's appointment.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Does anyone have a coupon for eBay? Waiting to check out with a best offer watch to see if I can get a coupon to work. Thank you!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Does anyone have a coupon for eBay? Waiting to check out with a best offer watch to see if I can get a coupon to work. Thank you!


Nothing today but they're due to send one out.


----------



## KevReb (Dec 27, 2016)

Anyone get a load of the new Deep Blue PolyCarb Tritium Divers? Looks like a good value beater @ $150 (After CYBER code).

http://www.deepbluewatches.com/datrpcs.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Double Watch Winder - *25% OFF - $46.70* Brown or Black
Charger included - also works off two AA batteries.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

KevReb said:


> Anyone get a load of the new Deep Blue PolyCarb Tritium Divers? Looks like a good value beater @ $150 (After CYBER code).
> 
> DAYNIGHT TRITIUM PC - Watches
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I looked at those and thought about them for a while. Then I figured out what was bothering me. The movement inside is too small for the case. The hands are way to short and the date is to far in on the dial.


----------



## KevReb (Dec 27, 2016)

Pretty nice Eco-Drive for $84 in Warehouse deals.










https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/ol/B00KCF7JL6/ref=mw_dp_olp?ie=UTF8&condition=all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Guanqin GJ16025 - 44% Off - $37.90 *($58.89 on 13% off sale Silver/Black - $61 and up on Ali Express)
39mm x 11mm SS case, Sapphire, Dixmont DG2803 Day/Date, hacking & handwinding automatic movement, solid end links


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Double Watch Winder - *25% OFF - $46.70* Brown or Black
> Charger included - also works off two AA batteries.


Anyone have experience with this winder?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevReb (Dec 27, 2016)

BrandonH79 said:


> Anyone have experience with this winder?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curious about these myself. Maybe it's just me but looking at the pics on the website, the watch slots don't appear to be very accommodating of larger dials.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Amazon SNK803 deal arrived today, thanks to @boze and others who posted. Tried on leather but may go back to the stock strap









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> Double Watch Winder - *25% OFF - $46.70* Brown or Black
> Charger included - also works off two AA batteries.


The slots look narrow. Otherwise, it's a good design. The turntable being on a 45-degree angle is a nice feature.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Ossamanity said:


> Right after I Saw the CW deal posted here, I went into my eye doctors appointment. They dilated my eyes, I was not able to see or read anything for last 5 hours and now the watch I wanted to get is not there.
> The watch Gods had it all planned ... sigh..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the divers are gone. Cry.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

VCheng said:


> All the divers are gone. Cry.
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


Yeah, I had browsed the sale when i got the email from them this morning but thought they had more inventory for each model. So.. decided to check it in detail once back home... and all the tridents are gone . I had my eye on the blue trident but didn't pull the trigger in the morning because it is the 38mm version. Glad to see it stayed in the WIS family though! End up ordering a few of the bader deployment straps as a consolation prize


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I just picked up 2 of the XS CW straps, hope they fit me, I did want to try out deployment clasps, I hope their leather quality isn't too cardboard. Any idea usually how long they take to arrive?


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> I just picked up 2 of the XS CW straps, hope they fit me, I did want to try out deployment clasps, I hope their leather quality isn't too cardboard. Any idea usually how long they take to arrive?


I actually got one a couple months ago. Tracking shows a week for delivery from when it was collected in UK to ship out. I am impressed with the quality, ESPECIALLY at this sale price. Usually have trouble with leather straps and the positioning of the watch on my wrist. These don't present that issue for me and the convenience of not having to mess with a buckle continuously is a huge time saver.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

peatnick said:


> Amazon SNK803 deal arrived today, thanks to @boze and others who posted. Tried on leather but may go back to the stock strap
> 
> View attachment 12318346
> 
> ...


I received my beige Seiko SNK, too. I bought this watch solely for the reason to switch straps with my black SNK.

One reason NOT having Prime is to your advantage: I bought this when it was first posted at $41...and while non-Prime shipping was still free, it was not immediate. The price went down to $36 a few days later, but my watch hadn't shipped yet, so I cancelled my order, and reordered at the lower amount. Sorry, Amazon, but, thanks!


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> *Alpina AL-280NS4S6 Startimer Pilot* - *$289.99* (Jomashop $627/ $410 on eBay USED)
> Swiss Quartz, 44mm x 12mm stainless steel case, blue dial, small seconds, Swiss Made *3 Left In Stock*


I've owned this watch and it is really nice. The problem is, it wears huge. If you are thinking it might be too big for you, it is.


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub (white face, black rubber strap) is $338 at Ashford with code *AFFSUB338*

I had the $50 Amex credit so $288 plus ebates cash back isn't bad for the white dial and rubber version to go along with my black dial on steel bracelet.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

There is a nice Hamilton jazzmaster traveler gmt II in the ore-owned at ashford for $459. The Amex $50 gets it to $409. Says it's a pristine never worn store display. I think this model is from around 2011 but it has a similar vibe to a longines.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Thank goodness someone bought the CW C7 rapide white dial/ black bezel... It would have been VERY hard to explain to the wife after a turtle 'suddenly' turned up today by courier. But seriously, it has been open on my screen for about 14 hours.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Got a couple of the CW deployment strap due to the rave review you lots gave.

Some days I regret reading threads like this


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Just Picked this up from Ashford for $350:

Hamilton Khaki Field H70615133-SD Men's Watch , watches

Store display, but for that price, figured it was definitely worth it, plus description says its in pristine condition. If you have the Amex promotion available then it's an even better deal at $300


----------



## Gorem (Apr 22, 2016)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Does anyone have a coupon for eBay? Waiting to check out with a best offer watch to see if I can get a coupon to work. Thank you!


you could use this

P20JULY4TH $20 Coupon on $100+


----------



## Gorem (Apr 22, 2016)

Wow .... just order from Cward 10 hrs ago and now got an email from them the watch is dispatch with tracking number given !! ... not kidding


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Gorem said:


> you could use this
> 
> P20JULY4TH $20 Coupon on $100+


That promotion is only good for specific product categories from a limited list of sellers, details can be seen here.


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Mechanicalworld said:


> There is a nice Hamilton jazzmaster traveler gmt II in the ore-owned at ashford for $459. The Amex $50 gets it to $409. Says it's a pristine never worn store display. I think this model is from around 2011 but it has a similar vibe to a longines.


Please tell me how to get the Amex $50 discount? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> Please tell me how to get the Amex $50 discount? Thanks in advance.


A quick search found this, hope it helps. Good luck and let us know what you get! Happy Fourth to all WUSers!


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> Please tell me how to get the Amex $50 discount? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


If you have an amex card log onto your account at americanexpress.com. Go into benefits/rewards or something like that and add the $50 cash back rebate to your credit card then you are good to go. No coupon necessary at ashford.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Invicta Diver Automatic Limited Edition (ILE9937OBASYB) - $180

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/invicta-diver-automatic-watch


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

$25 Store Credit for every $100 spent at Touch of Modern, ends midnight tonight.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> Please tell me how to get the Amex $50 discount? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


1. Go to AmEx's website and register yourself (as an AmEx holder) if you have not done so already. 
2. Once you have registered an account on AmEx's web portal, click on the option to "Add a Card."
3. One you have added your AmEx card, scroll down your account home page until you see a section titled, "Amex Offers and Benefits."
4. Click on the "VIEW ALL" button at the bottom and look for Ashford.
5. Click on the option on the right to "Add to Card."
6. Use same AmEx card at (Ashford) checkout. 
7. Wait for $50 statement credit to appear in 2-3 months.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Peace N Time said:


> Invicta Diver Automatic Limited Edition (ILE9937OBASYB) - $180
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/invicta-diver-automatic-watch


I'd be all over this if it wasn't because the horrible engraving in the case

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Google "how to remove invicta from case"



MP83 said:


> I'd be all over this if it wasn't because the horrible engraving in the case
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mannal said:


> Google "how to remove invicta from case"


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

RyanD said:


>


yeah lets install a rolex dial on while you are at it


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> $25 Store Credit for every $100 spent at Touch of Modern, ends midnight tonight.


Couldn't find anything I wanted, but the Ball moonphase for $1199 + $275 credit is a pretty good deal.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Couldn't find anything I wanted, but the Ball moonphase for $1199 + $275 credit is a pretty good deal.


Does it have Ball's famous tubes? Cant tell


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rogt said:


> Does it have Ball's famous tubes? Cant tell


Yes, but they aren't this bright in real life.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

rogt said:


> Does it have Ball's famous tubes? Cant tell


On the hands. Lume dots above the markers.


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> On the hands. Lume dots above the markers.


They actually are tubes at the hour markers as well. I believe it is the end of the tube you are seeing.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

This lack of any decent July 4th discounts is sad...bad signs for the american economy?


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

rogt said:


> This lack of any decent July 4th discounts is sad...bad signs for the american economy?


You got that backwards. A lack of "decent discount" holiday sales (if true) would indicate retail sales were strong enough to not necessitate deeply discounted sales.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

rogt said:


> This lack of any decent July 4th discounts is sad...bad signs for the american economy?


Maybe things are looking up and the retailers do not need to discount to get sales traffic.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

rogt said:


> This lack of any decent July 4th discounts is sad...bad signs for the american economy?


Or good sign, they don't need to discount to make their numbers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Brace yourselves: Prime Day is coming.

Of course that could mean discounts on cheap Chinese watches you're already not buying, the way Amazon's daily deals have been going lately.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

OvrSteer said:


> Brace yourselves: Prime Day is coming.
> 
> Of course that could mean discounts on cheap Chinese watches you're already not buying, the way Amazon's daily deals have been going lately.


Historially- casio protreks right?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is tempting ... Jomashop has the Victorinox INOX Professional Diver, black dial, on bracelet, for $365 with coupon code 'GOOGLE10'

Nobody else is coming near that price, especially on a bracelet model.

If there's one niche that doesn't need bolstering in my stable, however, it's black-dialed divers. But man; I love the looks and just the idea of it.

https://www.jomashop.com/victorinox-watch-241781.html


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Rangeman for $140 in "Used-Good" condition


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Rangeman for $140 in "Used-Good" condition


Sold by global watch, not amazon warehouse


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is tempting ... Jomashop has the Victorinox INOX Professional Diver, black dial, on bracelet, for $365 with coupon code 'GOOGLE10'
> 
> Nobody else is coming near that price, especially on a bracelet model.
> 
> ...


The one in the joma link is different from that in your photo. They're selling this one here:









To me, the one on your pic looks better.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is tempting ... Jomashop has the Victorinox INOX Professional Diver, black dial, on bracelet, for $365 with coupon code 'GOOGLE10'
> 
> Nobody else is coming near that price, especially on a bracelet model.
> 
> ...


Couple of INOX on Amazon Warehouse.

"https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B073DPBJQZ/ref=olp_twister_all?ie=UTF8&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ&mv_color_name=all"


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is tempting ... Jomashop has the Victorinox INOX Professional Diver, black dial, on bracelet, for $365 with coupon code 'GOOGLE10'
> 
> Nobody else is coming near that price, especially on a bracelet model.
> 
> ...


Nice looking watch


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

What make INOX special as a quartz watch? 

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Slant said:


> ...
> To me, the one on your pic looks better.


It's cheaper. Whole range is on July 4 sale https://www.jomashop.com/victorinox-inox-watches.html


----------



## Whatshapanin (Apr 9, 2017)

Wolf 8 watch box $19.99 with code HAPPY4TH 
Link: https://t.e2ma.net/click/aixop/amcjqp/2br9xf


----------



## Aonarch (Jan 2, 2017)

ordered thanks!


Whatshapanin said:


> Wolf 8 watch box $19.99 with code HAPPY4TH
> Link: https://t.e2ma.net/click/aixop/amcjqp/2br9xf


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Whatshapanin said:


> Wolf 8 watch box $19.99 with code HAPPY4TH
> Link: https://t.e2ma.net/click/aixop/amcjqp/2br9xf


And this is why I follow this thread religiously. Awesome deal! Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Whatshapanin said:


> Wolf 8 watch box $19.99 with code HAPPY4TH
> Link: https://t.e2ma.net/click/aixop/amcjqp/2br9xf


Grabbed one as well.

Now if they'd just put the Cub winders on sale. I snagged one from Massdrop and didn't realize just how nice it was.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

taike said:


> Sold by global watch, not amazon warehouse


Yep, fixed before ya quoted For me, they didn't charge tax, whereas AWD would've. More potential savings.


----------



## steveg80 (Jun 8, 2017)

Whatshapanin said:


> Wolf 8 watch box $19.99 with code HAPPY4TH
> Link: https://t.e2ma.net/click/aixop/amcjqp/2br9xf


One on the way, thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks just bought a case good deal !


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Whatshapanin said:


> Wolf 8 watch box $19.99 with code HAPPY4TH
> Link: https://t.e2ma.net/click/aixop/amcjqp/2br9xf


Got one, thank you. |>


----------



## jicarv (Dec 30, 2011)

Whatshapanin said:


> Wolf 8 watch box $19.99 with code HAPPY4TH
> Link: https://t.e2ma.net/click/aixop/amcjqp/2br9xf


Just what I need. Thank you!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> Got one, thank you. |>


Looked at it but it's $53 shipping to Canada. I don't "need" one that bad. Great deal though!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

rogt said:


> What make INOX special as a quartz watch?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


They're damn near indestructible. Think of a Tough Movement Casio, but more upscale (or cheaper than Casio Oceanus if you will.)


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Whatshapanin said:


> Wolf 8 watch box $19.99 with code HAPPY4TH
> Link: https://t.e2ma.net/click/aixop/amcjqp/2br9xf


Got one too.

Many thanks!


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Great deal on the Wolf Heritage watch box! Got 1 as a gift, thanks!!!


----------



## wave180 (Oct 7, 2009)

Got the Wolf case. Big thanks!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

didn't get the Wolf box in case we're keeping count.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Damn it Guais, Yesterday was the CW today is the Wolf box................. anybody can comment if they are any good? I only recall their winders are pretty $$$


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

I saw it was a ribbon rather than meal hinges so that kinda turned me off..

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Whatshapanin said:


> Wolf 8 watch box $19.99 with code HAPPY4TH
> Link: https://t.e2ma.net/click/aixop/amcjqp/2br9xf


Snagged one. I think it will be dedicated to my ever expanding Bulova Accutron II collection, which increased by one this weekend.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Filled in the whole wolf box form to find I could chose to pay either $65 or $200 to have it delivered to UK.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Weird double post.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Guys, you do realize that this Wolf Box deal is going to cost you several hundred $$$ in the (not so) long run, right?


----------



## Sweepsyy (Jul 3, 2017)

Thank you catsteeth for doing the hardwork for me haha. I did wonder how much it would cost. There would probably also be import tax/handling costs too?

Why were you offered two sums to pay?


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

There were a couple of posts here about watches from watches half price on eBay. The Bulova manufacturer refurbs. I got one in today the lobster, and damn if I didn't crap out on the quality o|

Ive sent the photos to the seller and see what they say. I told them I'm not interested in having to return it and play the lottery game.

These are the ones my camera could pick up. There are a few more smaller nicks and scratches. Also Does the lobster not have a screw down crown like the snorkel?


----------



## thatsanicewatchdude (Nov 10, 2016)

itsmemuffins said:


> There were a couple of posts here about watches from watches half price on eBay. The Bulova manufacturer refurbs. I got one in today the lobster, and damn if I didn't crap out on the quality o|
> 
> Ive sent the photos to the seller and see what they say. I told them I'm not interested in having to return it and play the lottery game.
> 
> These are the ones my camera could pick up. There are a few more smaller nicks and scratches. Also Does the lobster not have a screw down crown like the snorkel?


I received a Bulova manufacturer refurb (Murren 63B176) from Ebay seller watcheshalfprice yesterday actually! I knew I was rolling the dice, but damn the case back looks like someone has tried to drive a nail through it with a hammer. Stress marks around the hole and everything, which is disappointing. Its a beautiful watch otherwise. I've contacted the seller to see what the options are. Being in Australia its going to put me out of pocket probably $30USD to send it back, so like yourself not overly keen to return and play roulette for another bashed up example. We'll see what the options are.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

thatsanicewatchdude said:


> I received a Bulova manufacturer refurb (Murren 63B176) from Ebay seller watcheshalfprice yesterday actually! I knew I was rolling the dice, but damn the case back looks like someone has tried to drive a nail through it with a hammer. Stress marks around the hole and everything, which is disappointing. Its a beautiful watch otherwise. I've contacted the seller to see what the options are. Being in Australia its going to put me out of pocket probably $30USD to send it back, so like yourself not overly keen to return and play roulette for another bashed up example. We'll see what the options are.
> 
> View attachment 12326997


Id be happy for a partial refund I don't know $50? Or is that too much to ask for? Or they could send me another watch first with a partial refund to cover shipping it back to them. I suppose we'll wait and see.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

thatsanicewatchdude said:


> I received a Bulova manufacturer refurb (Murren 63B176) from Ebay seller watcheshalfprice yesterday actually! I knew I was rolling the dice, but damn the case back looks like someone has tried to drive a nail through it with a hammer. Stress marks around the hole and everything, which is disappointing. Its a beautiful watch otherwise. I've contacted the seller to see what the options are. Being in Australia its going to put me out of pocket probably $30USD to send it back, so like yourself not overly keen to return and play roulette for another bashed up example. We'll see what the options are.
> 
> View attachment 12326997


Being on the back and that it's obviously intentional, I wonder if that's what they do to mark it as a refurb?

I've had guns with recalls performed and they put a mark on it in an inconspicuous spot to show recall was completed.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Whatshapanin said:


> Wolf 8 watch box $19.99 with code HAPPY4TH
> Link: https://t.e2ma.net/click/aixop/amcjqp/2br9xf


Got one too. 
Thanks for that, @Whatshapanin. 
You should get a commission from Wolf for getting the WIS gang on to this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatsanicewatchdude (Nov 10, 2016)

itsmemuffins said:


> Id be happy for a partial refund I don't know $50? Or is that too much to ask for? Or they could send me another watch first with a partial refund to cover shipping it back to them. I suppose we'll wait and see.


I'm with you on that, its kind of what I had in mind too thinking about it. Yeh we'll see how we get on!



justin86 said:


> Being on the back and that it's obviously intentional, I wonder if that's what they do to mark it as a refurb?
> 
> I've had guns with recalls performed and they put a mark on it in an inconspicuous spot to show recall was completed.


Hmm good point it could be. Ouch, they could have started with small mark first they've gone straight for the sledgehammer


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

thatsanicewatchdude said:


> I'm with you on that, its kind of what I had in mind too thinking about it. Yeh we'll see how we get on!
> 
> Hmm good point it could be. Ouch, they could have started with small mark first they've gone straight for the sledgehammer


Looks like a divot from an automatic center punch. The mark would have to be visible enough as to not allow the reseller to label and sell as new. I'd still ask them, but if that is the case I'd wear it and forget about it if that's the only issue. The case back is plain, so you won't be taking it off to marvel at its beauty and if it's on your wrist you won't see it anyway.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Whatshapanin said:


> Wolf 8 watch box $19.99 with code HAPPY4TH
> Link: https://t.e2ma.net/click/aixop/amcjqp/2br9xf


Thanks, I'm ordering one now.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

justin86 said:


> Being on the back and that it's obviously intentional, I wonder if that's what they do to mark it as a refurb?
> 
> I've had guns with recalls performed and they put a mark on it in an inconspicuous spot to show recall was completed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I haven't got any such marks on the back of mine&#8230; probably because they're all on the front lol :-x


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Has watchlafprice responded yet? I am just asking to return my watch.

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hamilton Khaki Sub

$338 w/ code "AFFSUB338".

Hamilton Khaki Navy H78615355 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Hamilton Khaki Sub
> 
> $338 w/ code "AFFSUB338".
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Navy H78615355 Men's Watch , watches


Had this and flipped it, I could not unsee the Cyclops looking back at me... Very nice quality for the price though.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Can anyone comment on the gator straps from CWard?? Not the leather ones, the actual alligator. They were $56 or so in the sale. I couldn't tell on my phone if the bader clasp had CW stamped on it but it looks like they did not. I missed out but the email this morning said 24 hrs left in the summer "preview" sale, which makes me think they will have more inventory uploaded to the sale when it goes live for all to see.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

rogt said:


> Has watchlafprice responded yet? I am just asking to return my watch.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Not yet. They are away until today. Which watch did you get?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Certified has a Frederique Constant Classics automatic FC-303M4P6 for $349.99 with coupon code 'RMNT10'

Dollar Dig rebate takes it to $333.37.

38mm, sapphire crystal and either Sellita SW-200 or ETA 2824-2 movement. This beats the next-best price I see by about $85.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...dial-leather-strap-men-s-watch-fc303m4p6.html


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

thedius said:


> Had this and flipped it, I could not unsee the Cyclops looking back at me... Very nice quality for the price though.


O

That doesn't bother me as much as the basically proprietary strap.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Certified has a Frederique Constant Classics automatic FC-303M4P6 for $349.99 with coupon code 'RMNT10'
> 
> Dollar Dig rebate takes it to $333.37.
> 
> ...


Has anyone else had any luck with Dollar Dig? I used it for one purchase, and it didn't work. Their customer service wasn't any help either.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Whatshapanin said:


> Wolf 8 watch box $19.99 with code HAPPY4TH
> Link: https://t.e2ma.net/click/aixop/amcjqp/2br9xf


Thank you


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Damn it Guais, Yesterday was the CW today is the Wolf box................. anybody can comment if they are any good? I only recall their winders are pretty $$$


I passed on this one based on the amazon reviews where it looks like it sold for the same price at one point: https://www.amazon.com/WOLF-99513-Eight-Storage-Lining/dp/B009ENXK1K


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

The results of my mini Amazon Warehouse Deals shopping spree have now arrived, both in pristine condition.
The Seiko is both less wide and more thick than I expected, definitely want to get the adapter and put it on a nato:








The Citizen will serve nicely on the odd occasion that I actually need something that will pass as a dress watch... a nice little watch for <$70. Though it does feel a bit small on me, and the hands aren't the most elegant things I've ever seen:








Less than $100 combined for both of these, not too shabby. But now I really should behave for a little while.


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

studiompd said:


> I passed on this one based on the amazon reviews where it looks like it sold for the same price at one point: https://www.amazon.com/WOLF-99513-Eight-Storage-Lining/dp/B009ENXK1K


Yeah, that and the reviews gave me some hesitation as well. However, Amazon hasn't had it in stock for over 2 years and the reviews are all 2.5 years or older. Also, pictures in the reviews also seem to show a different construction such as very cheap watch cushions. One thing I don't like based on the pics is the cushions look loose which isn't my favorite design.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Gannicus said:


> Yeah, that and the reviews gave me some hesitation as well. However, Amazon hasn't had it in stock for over 2 years and the reviews are all 2.5 years or older. Also, pictures in the reviews also seem to show a different construction such as very cheap watch cushions. One thing I don't like based on the pics is the cushions look loose which isn't my favorite design.


They are old reviews. This batch that Wolf is selling could be old stock they found. Hopefully the reviewers are wrong and its a nice box for a great price.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Has anyone else had any luck with Dollar Dig? I used it for one purchase, and it didn't work. Their customer service wasn't any help either.


I have rebates pending from them, but am not expecting them until around the first of August. But they show as pending.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I couldn't resist the C7 Rapide for about $340 USD. I've been looking for a grab n' go quartz, and the thermo-compensated COSC movement and old logo pushed me over the edge.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Swiss Legend single watch winder for $19.99 shipped with code SDWSL30

https://www.jomashop.com/swiss-legend-watch-winder-ww-10001-55.html


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

GregoryD said:


> I couldn't resist the C7 Rapide for about $340 USD. I've been looking for a grab n' go quartz, and the thermo-compensated COSC movement and old logo pushed me over the edge.


I just caved once I realized the VAT came off of that... Hopefully I get lucky and it delivers without extra charges at my door!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## claus1100xx (Jan 13, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Swiss Legend single watch winder for $19.99 shipped with code SDWSL30
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/swiss-legend-watch-winder-ww-10001-55.html


Good find but the red makes it hard to look at.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

studiompd said:


> I passed on this one based on the amazon reviews where it looks like it sold for the same price at one point: https://www.amazon.com/WOLF-99513-Eight-Storage-Lining/dp/B009ENXK1K


Ahh well. That's a shame for wolf. It sullies there reputation. For me I can always use boxes for watches I can stuff in drawer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

studiompd said:


> I passed on this one based on the amazon reviews where it looks like it sold for the same price at one point: https://www.amazon.com/WOLF-99513-Eight-Storage-Lining/dp/B009ENXK1K


I read the reviews as well on Amazon, after which I decided if it's half as bad as they reviews read, I'll just put it in the 'gift' pile for the next round of birthdays, Christmas, etc.

I have friends I could give this to in order to feed their nascent watch habits (for which I'm surely partially responsible).


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

probably a silly question, but is <$600 (ToM...I've got an $80 credit so it'd be closer to 500) a good price for this bad boy??










I had the Calobra SE day/date version, which I got used (but in great condition) for around the same price and then flipped, but regret letting go. I know this one is smaller and slightly different, but it still looks pretty sweet.

I'm on the fence between this, a preordered BALL Nightbreaker, saving for a Damasko, or just saving for an even pricier grail somewhere down the line...


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

gabethegoat said:


> is <$600 (ToM...I've got an $80 credit so it'd be closer to 500) a good price for this bad boy??
> 
> looks pretty sweet.


No it isn't a good price for this or any other watch that just "looks pretty sweet" to you. Save up and buy something you really _lust_ after.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Can anyone comment on the gator straps from CWard?? Not the leather ones, the actual alligator. They were $56 or so in the sale. I couldn't tell on my phone if the bader clasp had CW stamped on it but it looks like they did not. I missed out but the email this morning said 24 hrs left in the summer "preview" sale, which makes me think they will have more inventory uploaded to the sale when it goes live for all to see.


I got one in a previous sale. Quality was poor with zero padding. Love the Bader clasp but never used the strap. There are better out there IMHO

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Has anyone else had any luck with Dollar Dig? I used it for one purchase, and it didn't work. Their customer service wasn't any help either.










They (customer service) needed some nudging, but they came thru

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

I also ordered the Wolf box. I won't expect much for the price and at least I'll have a home for my SSG001 that lets light in. Risky business though since my current box doesn't hold my collection. Is there a nickname for this scenario? I just went from having four loose watches and a full box to having four open slots. Without selling anything. =/


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice looking Swiss made quartz watch for $58. Code DMAIR58 It's over $100 most places.

Calvin Klein Air K1N22102 Women's Watch | Ashford.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

boze said:


> I also ordered the Wolf box. I won't expect much for the price and at least I'll have a home for my SSG001 that lets light in. Risky business though since my current box doesn't hold my collection. Is there a nickname for this scenario? I just went from having four loose watches and a full box to having four open slots. Without selling anything. =/


Did everyone that is ordering the Wolf box miss out on the ~$25 Skymall box? Now that was a deal.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

boze said:


> Is there a nickname for this scenario? I just went from having four loose watches and a full box to having four open slots. Without selling anything. =/


A "Wolf" in sheep's clothing.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Did everyone that is ordering the Wolf box miss out on the ~$25 Skymall box? Now that was a deal.
> 
> View attachment 12327983


Yup it sure was!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

This grew on me, had to order one! Thanks to the OP.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

justin86 said:


> Being on the back and that it's obviously intentional, I wonder if that's what they do to mark it as a refurb?
> 
> I've had guns with recalls performed and they put a mark on it in an inconspicuous spot to show recall was completed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I bought a display model with a similar mark on the back case. I always wondered how such a mark could happen without being intentional.
The rest of the watch was is very good condition so it never bothered me.

now it makes sense as of the nature of mark.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

gabethegoat said:


> I'm on the fence between this, a preordered BALL Nightbreaker, saving for a Damasko, or just saving for an even pricier grail somewhere down the line...


I was recently weighing a couple options that included among them an Oris as well as the pre-order Ball. As I am looking to upgrade my NATO-strapped field watch, I ended up pulling the trigger on the ballbreaker due to the customization options and the free factory caseback engraving. And because tritium.

However, I think thedius' advice is spot-on.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

watchout said:


> This grew on me, had to order one! Thanks to the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one on the way as well.

7:02 AM	Item has been picked up by carrier. 
FuJianShengFuZhouShi FUQINGXIMENLANTOUZHAN


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

TheSanDiegan said:


> I was recently weighing a couple options that included among them an Oris as well as the pre-order Ball. As I am looking to upgrade my NATO-strapped field watch, I ended up pulling the trigger on the ballbreaker due to the customization options and the free factory caseback engraving. And because tritium.
> 
> However, I think thedius' advice is spot-on.


Thank you TheSanDiegan and thank you even more for introducing me to David Thorne. Lots of laughter with the added effect of not browsing this thread and wasting money on watches I don't _really _like or need...


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Anyone know anything about this Croton? I know it's quartz but was looking for a full lume dial watch and this one is supposedly superluminova. Tried googling it but not much info on it at all. Maybe some sort of evine exclusive? Hmm...
Croton makes me kinda go meh, and quartz is another meh (for the price that is - if it was closer to 30-40 maybe it would be more palatable). Maybe if the style were a little less generic.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

I am waiting for the ebay bucks discounts.... come baby...come to papa


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hamilton Pan Europ Chrono down to $599 again with code SDCLASSIC599 at Ashford. Very nice watch for the money. I own one.

http://tinyurl.com/ydfnoet9








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

thedius said:


> Had this and flipped it, I could not unsee the Cyclops looking back at me... Very nice quality for the price though.


Best quote today.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Certified has a Frederique Constant Classics automatic FC-303M4P6 for $349.99 with coupon code 'RMNT10'
> 
> Dollar Dig rebate takes it to $333.37.
> 
> ...


Such numerals belong to Cartier and don't get along with circle.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Just looked over at my wife to ask for her American Express. Decided not to. Don't forget about the Amex $50.



justin86 said:


> Hamilton Pan Europ Chrono down to $599 again with code SDCLASSIC599 at Ashford. Very nice watch for the money. I own one.
> 
> Hamilton Timeless Classic H35756735 Men's Watch , watches
> View attachment 12328467
> ...


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

juderiverman said:


> Such numerals belong to Cartier and don't get along with circle.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Wait, what?

You think Cartier is the only watch company that should use _Roman numerals_ on a time piece? And they "don't get along with a circle?"

You're not serious, right?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

So, I told my wife what I posted and she told me to buy the watch. Did not expect that to happen. Thanks for the Heads Up!



mannal said:


> Just looked over at my wife to ask for her American Express. Decided not to. Don't forget about the Amex $50.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation at Ashford. Clearanced to $370, 20% off with XTRA20 code, $50 back with American Express Ashford rebate, and you're down to $256 for a Hamilton automatic.
Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665835 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The invincible Dom watch arrived today. It has a scratch on the "sapphire" crystal out of the box. Not a good start.

The lab technician is on vacation, so I won't be able to test it until next week.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

RyanD said:


> The invincible Dom watch arrived today. It has a scratch on the "sapphire" crystal out of the box. Not a good start.
> 
> View attachment 12328485


Maybe taking a drill bit to their watch crystals isn't the best form of marketing after all.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RyanD said:


> The invincible Dom watch arrived today. It has a scratch on the "sapphire" crystal out of the box. Not a good start.
> 
> The lab technician is on vacation, so I won't be able to test it until next week.
> 
> View attachment 12328485


Them diamonds tho.....


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

RyanD said:


> The invincible Dom watch arrived today. It has a scratch on the "sapphire" crystal out of the box. Not a good start.
> 
> The lab technician is on vacation, so I won't be able to test it until next week.
> 
> View attachment 12328485


I am more bothered by the name of the watch, reminds me of some sort of condom brand name


----------



## jay799 (Jun 28, 2017)

atdegs said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation at Ashford. Clearanced to $370, 20% off with XTRA20 code, $50 back with American Express Ashford rebate, and you're down to $256 for a Hamilton automatic.
> 
> View attachment 12328483


Actually, its $246, not $256. At that price, I couldnt say no. lol

I just bought one, thanks for the tip!

I have only had an account here for a few days, but have been following this thread fairly closely for a few weeks.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Blah, blah, math, blah, blah.



jay799 said:


> Actually, its $246, not $256. At that price, I couldnt say no. lol
> 
> I just bought one, thanks for the tip!
> 
> I have only had an account here for a few days, but have been following this thread fairly closely for a few weeks.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

jay799 said:


> Actually, its $246, not $256. At that price, I couldnt say no. lol
> 
> I just bought one, thanks for the tip!
> 
> I have only had an account here for a few days, but have been following this thread fairly closely for a few weeks.


That's a really nice watch, you'll be happy with it. 
I paid $50 more for mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Responded to the wrong comment.



atdegs said:


> Blah, blah, math, blah, blah.


----------



## jay799 (Jun 28, 2017)

w4tchnut said:


> That's a really nice watch, you'll be happy with it.
> I paid $50 more for mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I hope so. My one concern was the olive colored strap.

Do you find it blends well with the black face?

I figured if I didnt like it, a strap change was fairly easy. I typically wear bracelet style watches, but I wanted something different and had my eye on the Hamilton Khaki's for a good deal.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Did everyone that is ordering the Wolf box miss out on the ~$25 Skymall box? Now that was a deal.
> 
> View attachment 12327983


I like this photo. Tens of thousands of dollars worth of watches, $25 box, #priorities.



rogt said:


> I am more bothered by the name of the watch, reminds me of some sort of condom brand name


They need a popular rolex knock-off, which would make it a dom/sub.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Is the watch winder deal any good? Will it be reliable?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> You think Cartier is the only watch company that should use _Roman numerals_ on a time piece? And they "don't get along with a circle?"
> 
> You're not serious, right?


Roman numerals in PP are clearly different from Cartier and from the FC quoted above. Never mind.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> The invincible Dom watch arrived today. It has a scratch on the "sapphire" crystal out of the box. Not a good start.
> 
> The lab technician is on vacation, so I won't be able to test it until next week.
> 
> View attachment 12328485


What a funky joke of scratch on sapphire. And that dubious gif of drill trying to leave a mark.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Speaking of the Christopher Ward sale... :-d

I got shipping confirmation. |> I'm sure you all did too and the whole forum was holding their breath. 

I also ordered one of the sale leather straps with the bader deploying clasp. I hear the clasp used to be a +$25 option, but I didn't see it when I ordered my watch. So I ordered the strap, which doesn't seem like too bad of a deal since you get what looks to be a nice leather strap and the clasp as well. This way I'll have a alligator imprint and a smooth leather option. Can anyone vouch for the quality of these $35 leather straps?


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't want to feed the shipping shark feeding frenzy, but holy chit Wolf got that box out before noon the day after. Due to arrive tomorrow.

I'll be interested to see if it matches their description or the one from the reviews on Amazon.


----------



## GodZji (Jan 31, 2011)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Don't want to feed the shipping shark feeding frenzy, but holy chit Wolf got that box out before noon the day after. Due to arrive tomorrow.
> 
> I'll be interested to see if it matches their description or the one from the reviews on Amazon.


Let me know the result when you get it. I ordered 2. ;(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

RyanD said:


> The invincible Dom watch arrived today. It has a scratch on the "sapphire" crystal out of the box. Not a good start.
> 
> The lab technician is on vacation, so I won't be able to test it until next week.
> 
> View attachment 12328485


Actually when I see the Dom watches, I expect this on the reverse ...


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Don't want to feed the shipping shark feeding frenzy, but holy chit Wolf got that box out before noon the day after. Due to arrive tomorrow.
> 
> I'll be interested to see if it matches their description or the one from the reviews on Amazon.


Yep I had a tracking number by noon.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

GodZji said:


> Let me know the result when you get it. I ordered 2. ;(


Will do. I know plenty here are wondering the same things we are, though I plan on giving mine as a gift should I choose not to keep it.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Maybe a bit of a risk but Amazon Warehouse has a used Android Hydraumatic Flying Tourbillon for about $585 shipped. Says small scratches in the description.

https://www.amazon.com/Android-AD70...=1-2&keywords=android&refinements=p_4:Android


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Did you catch this on Jomashop, what do you think, any good?









https://www.jomashop.com/swiss-legend-watch-winder-ww-10001-55.html


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

kl884347 said:


> Maybe a bit of a risk but Amazon Warehouse has a used Android Hydraumatic Flying Tourbillon for about $585 shipped. Says small scratches in the description.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Android-AD70...=1-2&keywords=android&refinements=p_4:Android


God what did i just saw?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Bulova Black snorkel 1 @ $145, Prime eligible: https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-98B219-Black-Steel-Bracelet/dp/B00J3527MW


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

rogt said:


> Has watchlafprice responded yet? I am just asking to return my watch.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


They got back to me yesterday. Offered to reimburse me 20% which I accepted. I'll take this as a teachable moment and live with the watch as is. Should be good for my OCD.


----------



## thatsanicewatchdude (Nov 10, 2016)

itsmemuffins said:


> They got back to me yesterday. Offered to reimburse me 20% which I accepted. I'll take this as a teachable moment and live with the watch as is. Should be good for my OCD.


Did you reply through eBay or the email address on the invoice?


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

thatsanicewatchdude said:


> Did you reply through eBay or the email address on the invoice?


Through ebay. Everything through eBay.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

STRAPOSPHERE's running a 3 day flash sale of 40% off their silicone strap with the cod *'40ISLOVE'*, though I have no idea how the quality is like nor could I find any reviews on it. But the discount takes it down to USD$12, so perhaps some of you might be tempted to test it out.

https://straposphere.com/collections/strapiso-silicon-strap


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Anyone know of any current eBay voucher discount codes?


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

Not sure where this stands as a deal...

Amazon Warehouse Deal - Used - Very Good - No Manual

*Fortis Men's 672.18.11 K B-42 Flieger Black Cockpit GMT Stainless Steel Watch*









580.39 USD

I continually curse the fact that Amazon won't ship warehouse deals to Oz!!!

Edit - Fixed Link


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Armand Nicolet L10 mechanical (hand wound) movement at Ashford, MSRP of $4,290 for $799 with coupon code "DMAL799" and free shipping. Cheapest I've ever seen this series if 40mm and blue works for you.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

watcheshalfprice has some more of the Bulova Precisionist 95B159 "Langford". Same price as last time, US$75.


----------



## thatsanicewatchdude (Nov 10, 2016)

GreenFlagon said:


> I continually curse the fact that Amazon won't ship warehouse deals to Oz!!!


Have you looked at using a shipping forwarder like https://www.mymallbox.com/ ? I haven't used it myself but I remember this particular one was rated within the thread recently.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

GreenFlagon said:


> Not sure where this stands as a deal...
> 
> Amazon Warehouse Deal - Used - Very Good - No Manual
> 
> ...


Same. Use a freight forwarder.


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

eljay said:


> watcheshalfprice has some more of the Bulova Precisionist 95B159 "Langford". Same price as last time, US$75.
> 
> View attachment 12329347


Got one. Many thanks.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

audio.bill said:


> Armand Nicolet L10 mechanical (hand wound) movement at Ashford, MSRP of $4,290 for $799 with coupon code "DMAL799" and free shipping. Cheapest I've ever seen this series if 40mm and blue works for you.
> 
> View attachment 12329291
> 
> View attachment 12329295


This is actually a really nice watch with a unique movement that is a combination of 60s era (as I recall) calibre updated with some modern components. Someone did a write up:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4449874

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

30% off any Davosa watch with code Take30

DAVOSA Swiss watches - Official DAVOSA Distributor - USA

"GET 30% off any DAVOSA watch during the month of July... Order any watch shown on DAVOSA Swiss watches - Official DAVOSA Distributor - USA and use the code Take30 for a 30% discount or, select any watch from the DAVOSA online catalog, note reference #, Check price list, and verify your code by email."


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

audio.bill said:


> Armand Nicolet L10 mechanical (hand wound) movement at Ashford, MSRP of $4,290 for $799 with coupon code "DMAL799" and free shipping. Cheapest I've ever seen this series if 40mm and blue works for you.
> 
> View attachment 12329291
> 
> View attachment 12329295


It didn't work for me ...


----------



## jackP (Oct 31, 2013)

cuevobat said:


> Did you catch this on Jomashop, what do you think, any good?
> 
> View attachment 12328927
> 
> ...


I keep getting $44. Where is it $20. That's a no brainer for me


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

jackP said:


> I keep getting $44. Where is it $20. That's a no brainer for me


 I think you have to use a coupon code:

EXTRA $30 OFF + FREE US SHIPPING W/ CODE "EXWSL30"


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

jackP said:


> I keep getting $44. Where is it $20. That's a no brainer for me


Try code: EXWSL30









It worked for me and I got one for $20


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

You have the wrong reference. Try 9670A-BU-P670BU1, blue dial/ blue strap.



cuevobat said:


> It didn't work for me ...
> 
> View attachment 12329649


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

cuevobat said:


> It didn't work for me ...
> 
> View attachment 12329649


Looks like you picked the one with the black strap. The one on sale is the one I linked to, blue dial with blue strap model 9670A-BU-P670BU1. I just checked and the coupon applies correctly with this model, hope this helps and that you still like it!


----------



## jackP (Oct 31, 2013)

cuevobat said:


> Try code: EXWSL30
> 
> View attachment 12329657
> 
> ...


Thanks! Just ordered. $20 includes shipping. Can't go wrong there


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

audio.bill said:


> Looks like you picked the one with the black strap. The one on sale is the one I linked to, blue dial with blue strap model 9670A-BU-P670BU1. I just checked and the coupon applies correctly with this model, hope this helps and that you still like it!


I got it. Now I have promised myself I would sell my similar Christopher Ward. Actually I have never sold a watch before which explains why I have 80 of them.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

kl884347 said:


> Anyone know anything about this Croton? I know it's quartz but was looking for a full lume dial watch and this one is supposedly superluminova. Tried googling it but not much info on it at all. Maybe some sort of evine exclusive? Hmm...
> Croton makes me kinda go meh, and quartz is another meh (for the price that is - if it was closer to 30-40 maybe it would be more palatable). Maybe if the style were a little less generic.


I think I would go with one of the Lorus models with the fully lumed face. I have seen them on eBay for less than the one you are asking about. Oddly, most are from sellers in the U.K., but they ship worldwide.


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

Anyone reach out to David at dfreemontwatches? The Davosa site says contact him first before ordering for a better price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

cuevobat said:


> I got it. Now I have promised myself I would sell my similar Christopher Ward. Actually I have never sold a watch before which explains why I have 80 of them.


This deal is very tempting! But, like you, I'm not so good at selling watches!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Horohollis said:


> Anyone reach out to David at dfreemontwatches? The Davosa site says contact him first before ordering for a better price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He usually offers 10% off if I remember correctly


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

Island Watch has the Citizen NH8380-15E on sale for $139, free shipping in the US. Even if it is a bit large for some of you that's a decent price for an automatic diver I think.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Cageym said:


> Island Watch has the Citizen NH8380-15E on sale for $139, free shipping in the US. Even if it is a bit large for some of you that's a decent price for an automatic diver I think.


Status... Out of stock??

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Casio Waveceptor for $23.29

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-WV200DA-1A-Multi-Task-Waveceptor-Sports/dp/B002J4UBM2


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

My experience with WHP was also very positive. I bought a Bulova Calibrator that was marked as "new" and received an obviously refurbished unit.
They were quick to respond and admit the error. 
They swapped me out and covered the shipping.

I would buy again with confidence.



itsmemuffins said:


> They got back to me yesterday. Offered to reimburse me 20% which I accepted. I'll take this as a teachable moment and live with the watch as is. Should be good for my OCD.


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

Aeryn said:


> Status... Out of stock??
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


It wasn't when I put it up. My order even went through.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Aeryn said:


> Status... Out of stock??
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


You can get the 8384 version for $137 on EBay. The cheapest 8380 is $142


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Cageym said:


> Island Watch has the Citizen NH8380-15E on sale for $139, free shipping in the US. Even if it is a bit large for some of you that's a decent price for an automatic diver I think.


It's not actually a "diver". It's a sports watch that looks like a diver.

I believe it also has a push-pull crown.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Found a pricing anomaly on Amazon, although it's hard to repeat on the white dial, black bezel MTD-1080

The reference number is the gray dial/bezel/orange one, but it shows the option to choose the white dial variant. That takes it down below $41, which is IMHO *nuts* for a watch this good. Wears slightly larger than the MDV-106, but it's not huge. The 2:00 pusher is for the super illuminator function. If you're not doing hardcore diving, it's a great alternative to the MDV-106.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-MTD-1080-8AVCF-Illuminator-Analog-Display/dp/B013TPI9LE?th=1


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> Wears slightly larger than the MDV-106, but it's not huge.


Those two statements are incompatible!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Horohollis said:


> Anyone reach out to David at dfreemontwatches? The Davosa site says contact him first before ordering for a better price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually contacted him a few days ago, before the advertised 30% off sale. Wanted to purchase an Argonautic Lumis, the model I wanted he has on order, and said he should receive them within the next 10 days. He's pretty good at responding, and is quite friendly. Send him an email about the watch you're interested in, and he'll let you know about the stock situation.


----------



## Byahseeker (Jun 13, 2017)

The band width says 20 on the amazon info but customer on the page says 22. Any idea which is correct?


----------



## Satinux (Aug 21, 2015)

Techme said:


> Thank goodness someone bought the CW C7 rapide white dial/ black bezel... It would have been VERY hard to explain to the wife after a turtle 'suddenly' turned up today by courier. But seriously, it has been open on my screen for about 14 hours.


That was me.... now me need to explain to my wife.... again.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

StogieNinja said:


> Those two statements are incompatible!


I would argue that comparing it to a known watch is helpful-- both the MDV (especially) and MTD series (to a lesser degree) wear well due to short lugs, and the MDV-106 is among the smallest-wearing watches in its size class. Whether or not you're looking for a diver in the 43-45mm size class, it's something familiar to compare against and the MTD is slightly larger-- closer in size to the AMW-320/330 series that is also pretty well-known. Fair warning in case someone is looking for a 38mm diver as the MTD is definitely not one.

I need to take some abstracted pics where I show a 45mm watch on my arm, blacked out so the brand/model isn't obvious and put against someone with a 6" wrist without maintaining scale... The 41.5mm Mako I'm wearing today has about the same relative scale as a ~36mm watch on a person with wrists under 7"... maybe that should be my next project.

In any case, there's a market for these and they're also definitely not 55+mm brodude watches. They're nice, and skew a little larger than average for any buyers interested. I'm pretty pleased with mine.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Byahseeker said:


> The band width says 20 on the amazon info but customer on the page says 22. Any idea which is correct? Pulled the trigger and would really love for it to be 22!


For the Casio MTD? Definitely 22. Be warned that the lugs are set in close to the case so really thick or bulky straps won't fit well. For NATOs, I have better luck with installing the strap first and then the spring bars-- there's not really enough room for a NATO to slide through easily.


----------



## Byahseeker (Jun 13, 2017)

OvrSteer said:


> For the Casio MTD? Definitely 22. Be warned that the lugs are set in close to the case so really thick or bulky straps won't fit well. For NATOs, I have better luck with installing the strap first and then the spring bars-- there's not really enough room for a NATO to slide through easily.


Yep for that one. Tried replying to you but didn't quote right!

Won't let me post images bc of my count but I've got 2 bands from lake house leathers both at 22. The Veg tanned 1-piece and the two-piece tax chromexel.

Both for my 22in Glycine but would be cool if I could use them on this one too. Not sure they fit the watch though but we'll find out. Could always take the SS off the Glycine and throw it on there which looks nice


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> ...there's a market for these and they're also definitely not 55+mm brodude watches. They're nice, and skew a little larger than average for any buyers interested. I'm pretty pleased with mine.


sorry...I was joking!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

OvrSteer said:


> Found a pricing anomaly on Amazon, although it's hard to repeat on the white dial, black bezel MTD-1080
> 
> The reference number is the gray dial/bezel/orange one, but it shows the option to choose the white dial variant. That takes it down below $41, which is IMHO *nuts* for a watch this good. Wears slightly larger than the MDV-106, but it's not huge. The 2:00 pusher is for the super illuminator function. If you're not doing hardcore diving, it's a great alternative to the MDV-106.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-MTD-1080-8AVCF-Illuminator-Analog-Display/dp/B013TPI9LE?th=1


Somebody at DM monitors this thread. 

$40.27 Lowest price Casio Men's MTD-1079D-1AVCF Super Illuminator Diver Quartz Watch - Dealmoon


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Satinux said:


> That was me.... now me need to explain to my wife.... again.


You could try what I do - suddenly point to your left and shout, "LOOK! A SQUIRREL!" and the second she turns her head, you run in the opposite direction.


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

Satinux said:


> That was me.... now me need to explain to my wife.... again.


I did the same with the black.. thank goodness I still have a return window on the Gigandet I bought that was to be my feels like a speedmaster... This one will take its place as a sort of kind of... A good trade I think.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Casio Waveceptor for $23.29
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-WV200DA-1A-Multi-Task-Waveceptor-Sports/dp/B002J4UBM2


Is this thing really 48mm in diameter?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Perdendosi said:


> Is this thing really 48mm in diameter?


Looks like it.

Size of case / total weight
WV200DA Size of case / total weight WV200DA 52.2 x 47.7 x 15.2mm / 114g


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> I would argue that comparing it to a known watch is helpful-- both the MDV (especially) and MTD series (to a lesser degree) wear well due to short lugs, and the MDV-106 is among the smallest-wearing watches in its size class. Whether or not you're looking for a diver in the 43-45mm size class, it's something familiar to compare against and the MTD is slightly larger-- closer in size to the AMW-320/330 series that is also pretty well-known. Fair warning in case someone is looking for a 38mm diver as the MTD is definitely not one.
> 
> I need to take some abstracted pics where I show a 45mm watch on my arm, blacked out so the brand/model isn't obvious and put against someone with a 6" wrist without maintaining scale... The 41.5mm Mako I'm wearing today has about the same relative scale as a ~36mm watch on a person with wrists under 7"... maybe that should be my next project.
> 
> In any case, there's a market for these and they're also definitely not 55+mm brodude watches. They're nice, and skew a little larger than average for any buyers interested. I'm pretty pleased with mine.


It can't be that big if Amazon put the hazard warning on the top:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Saw this on SD for those that prefer a smaller case: BREITLING Superocean 36 Midsize COSC - $1995 after code SDJBT800 https://www.jomashop.com/breitling-...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ


----------



## iamaji (Jul 4, 2017)

studiompd said:


> Saw this on SD for those that prefer a smaller case: BREITLING Superocean 36 Midsize COSC - $1995 after code SDJBT800 https://www.jomashop.com/breitling-...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ


$1995...and here I thought this is "affordable watch" section...

Siri, I think I'm lost. Take me to nearest 7-11 please...



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Satinux said:


> That was me.... now me need to explain to my wife.... again.


OK, people, I'm going to go through this again.

1. Become a friend of the "Best of Ali-Express" thread.
2. Buy the occasional, fun watch for $7.50-$30.
3. When THOSE watches arrive, chat up your spouse/significant other. "Check this out ... don't you think it looks good? Like an expensive watch? I got it for only $12.99!" Do this a couple of times.
4. When you buy expensive watches, don't talk about it. Don't lie, just ... don't talk about it.
5. She sees you with a new watch; she's already had it imprinted that you're buying $7.50 to $30 watches.
6. You're golden.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> Is this thing really 48mm in diameter?


It really does not wear that big. That is a crazy good deal if one wants an atomic sync watch to set all their other wrist watches. Or you could do the sensible thing and just use time.gov or time.is., but who here is sensible? Although those sites are actually off from the atomic clock in Fort Colins by about 2.5 seconds, if that matters to you. Remember this watch is battery powered not solar recharged.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Some nice Tissots here :

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-tissot


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

jay799 said:


> Thanks, I hope so. My one concern was the olive colored strap.
> 
> Do you find it blends well with the black face?
> 
> I figured if I didnt like it, a strap change was fairly easy. I typically wear bracelet style watches, but I wanted something different and had my eye on the Hamilton Khaki's for a good deal.


Mine is the champagne dial.
I wouldn't worry about the strap, that watch would look great on a NATO or even bracelet. 
I wear mine that way occasionally, though the stock leather is really nice. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I that so much but I have a hard time wearing that colour. The black dialed version thou, can not get it out of my mind. I at 1 time considered it a grail as I had a rough go for a long time but now......I am not so sure I really want it that bad anymore. I have no problem buying 1, the problem I feel now is I could just grab a diver from another company..... Anyone else have this trouble? Good price man!!! lol ( I am trying to talk my way out of the purchase!)



w4tchnut said:


> Mine is the champagne dial.
> I wouldn't worry about the strap, that watch would look great on a NATO or even bracelet.
> I wear mine that way occasionally, though the stock leather is really nice.
> 
> ...


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

iamaji said:


> $1995...and here I thought this is "affordable watch" section...
> 
> Siri, I think I'm lost. Take me to nearest 7-11 please...
> 
> ...


Maybe work up to double digit posts before you start policing the thread.

All deals welcome... Been discussed multiple times here.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

iamaji said:


> $1995...and here I thought this is "affordable watch" section...
> 
> Siri, I think I'm lost. Take me to nearest 7-11 please...
> 
> ...


I know you've not posted much. Because there are not "heads up" threads in other forums, and because the term "bargain" is very flexible, we're flexible about the level of "deals" posted here. They occasionally exceed our approximate $1000 "cap" that is the informal limit to "affordable" in other parts of this subforum.

So don't have a heart attack on the definition of "affordable." Yet.


----------



## iamaji (Jul 4, 2017)

kyfra said:


> Maybe work up to double digit posts before you start policing the thread.
> 
> All deals welcome... Been discussed multiple times here.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yes Sir! Will keep posting dilligently.

Apologies, not meant to policing the thread. Just the sadness...due to my not yet-double-digit pay. Only my bank account understands this...

Thank you...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## iamaji (Jul 4, 2017)

Perdendosi said:


> I know you've not posted much. Because there are not "heads up" threads in other forums, and because the term "bargain" is very flexible, we're flexible about the level of "deals" posted here. They occasionally exceed our approximate $1000 "cap" that is the informal limit to "affordable" in other parts of this subforum.
> 
> So don't have a heart attack on the definition of "affordable." Yet.


Thank you. 

I guess you guys had really been at war sometime in the past because of the word - affordable.

I will make sure to keep this in mind. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jay799 (Jun 28, 2017)

w4tchnut said:


> Mine is the champagne dial.
> I wouldn't worry about the strap, that watch would look great on a NATO or even bracelet.
> I wear mine that way occasionally, though the stock leather is really nice.
> 
> ...


ohhh. thats nice!


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Okay... re: the Wolf box.

I do believe the lid is glass as described on their site. The construction is, well, as is shown on their site as well. While the bay-to-bay distance from midpoint to midpoint appears more than sufficient for anything in the ≤47-50mm range, the individual cushions are small (and narrow) - especially when compared to the bays they occupy. 

When I strapped an SKX onto one, it moved freely within the bay when subjected to any lateral forces. Thus, I would be concerned with having wrist candy in adjacent bays crashing into each other like they're in a carnival bumper car arena...

Anyway, this is obviously a budget entry-level product from Wolf. IMO it isn't worth the MSRP they show, and - again, IMO - the generic wooden (and hinged) boxes available on the 'bay present a better value. 

I'm not disappointed in the box by any means, though I do plan on giving it as a birthday or Christmas gift.


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Okay... re: the Wolf box.
> 
> I do believe the lid is glass as described on their site. The construction is, well, as is shown on their site as well. While the bay-to-bay distance from midpoint to midpoint appears more than sufficient for anything in the ≤47-50mm range, the individual cushions are small (and narrow) - especially when compared to the bays they occupy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the details sir, appreciate it. I had ordered two and then saw the same box had a drop in massdrop couple of years back and the feedback was not positive. I ordered with similar mind set as you, of giving one away and probably use one to just keep the straps and such. I end up gifting both of my skymall boxes even though they are really really well finished for the price just because the watches ended up touching the glass (probably should have just taken some fluff out of the cushions). Looks like these will have an almost similar fate based on your feedback.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

iamaji said:


> Yes Sir! Will keep posting dilligently.
> 
> Apologies, not meant to policing the thread. Just the sadness...due to my not yet-double-digit pay. Only my bank account understands this...
> 
> ...


You can head over to the idiotic word thread spam fest where people post one word over and over and they all have 25,000 posts. Then you'll be in the club.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Regarding the Wolf box. I too ordered one. I hope it is worth it.

I need advice... what is a good and compact storage. I didn't get the skymall boxes because they are HUGE! I've got a ~30+ watches and I need a compact way to store them. Right now I have a cheapish box from ebay that I took out the dividers and lay them inside. That gives me about 25 into a box that is supposed to hold 20. They aren't secured in any way, but that's fine, I don't plan on kicking it around the room. Is there a different storage method to consider? Thanks for any and all advice!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

TheSanDiegan said:


> You could try what I do - suddenly point to your left and shout, "LOOK! A SQUIRREL!" and the second she turns her head, you run in the opposite direction.


No squirrels here Down Under. "LOOK! A KANGAROO!" might work...



WorthTheWrist said:


> OK, people, I'm going to go through this again.
> 
> 1. Become a friend of the "Best of Ali-Express" thread.
> 2. Buy the occasional, fun watch for $7.50-$30.
> ...


Spoken like a true super coach - Pavlov would be proud of you. I'm already subscribed to AE thread. But I think my wife's onto me...Little does she know my Skymall watch box (we all know the one), has two levels. Muuuahahahaha.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Wrist shot of the Orient Enforcer that several of us got for $84 a few weeks ago. Not bad for an in-house automatic movement with a few complications and a sapphire crystal.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Store display, should come under $300 with Amex and cash back
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...207936173099&gclid=CPq4tbiW9tQCFYhsfgodmZIIRw









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> You can head over to the idiotic word thread spam fest where people post one word over and over and they all have 25,000 posts. Then you'll be in the club.


Hard to trump advice like that


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Meijer stores are having their big clearance sale. Grabbed this for $3 just to get the rubber strap. I just paid $12 for another rubber strap that looks just like it.

The watch itself is amazing. The push buttons are fake, the sub dials including the hands are just painted on, and the crown is nearly impossible to pull out.


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

swank said:


> Regarding the Wolf box. I too ordered one. I hope it is worth it.
> 
> I need advice... what is a good and compact storage. I didn't get the skymall boxes because they are HUGE! I've got a ~30+ watches and I need a compact way to store them. Right now I have a cheapish box from ebay that I took out the dividers and lay them inside. That gives me about 25 into a box that is supposed to hold 20. They aren't secured in any way, but that's fine, I don't plan on kicking it around the room. Is there a different storage method to consider? Thanks for any and all advice!


You may be interested in this: https://www.watchuseek.com/f423/watch-travel-case-2543586-2.html. Still not advisable for watches on bracelets if you are not really careful but good for the ones on straps.


----------



## iamaji (Jul 4, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> You can head over to the idiotic word thread spam fest where people post one word over and over and they all have 25,000 posts. Then you'll be in the club.


No rush. I'm enduring the journey. Surprising though to see that such thread exists; other forum is not that considerate.

Again, no offense guys. I still open each and every bargain link shared here with good faith. Unfortunately, the shipping cost would make me close the link again and again; some would cost me more than the watch would. Never give up. Thank you for sharing.

Cheers.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## iamaji (Jul 4, 2017)

iamaji said:


> Unfortunately, the shipping cost would make me close the link again and again; some would cost me more than the watch would. Never give up. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Forgot to add...most of them don't ship to my country...sadly... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

snagged a "like new" Citizen Signature Automatic at Amazon for $295. Finger crossed


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

swank said:


> Regarding the Wolf box. I too ordered one. I hope it is worth it.
> 
> I need advice... what is a good and compact storage. I didn't get the skymall boxes because they are HUGE! I've got a ~30+ watches and I need a compact way to store them. Right now I have a cheapish box from ebay that I took out the dividers and lay them inside. That gives me about 25 into a box that is supposed to hold 20. They aren't secured in any way, but that's fine, I don't plan on kicking it around the room. Is there a different storage method to consider? Thanks for any and all advice!


Been meaning to try my hand at one of these:

How To Make a Watch Drawer | The Time Bum

How to Make a Watch Cabinet | The Time Bum


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

The Amazon warehouse Seiko just came in looks almost new. Great watch for the price.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

Techme said:


> No squirrels here Down Under. "LOOK! A KANGAROO!" might work....


Maybe for you, but it would work SPECTACULARLY well on my wife.

She works in biosecurity for Border Force in Brisbane.

Come to think of it, I may give it a try this evening just to see what she does......


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Here's a rare bird. Vulcain Golden Heart for $1495 on Amazon. Cheapest I've seen by about $600.

https://www.amazon.com/Vulcain-Gold...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B01LX7B1TB










Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk


----------



## sayyes19 (Sep 23, 2015)

Where? How? My Classic is my favorite watch.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ossamanity said:


> The Amazon warehouse Seiko just came in looks almost new. Great watch for the price.


Enjoy it! Got one during the last dump off a few weeks ago. Still cannot believe Seiko released this without a CDT function.


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

swank said:


> Wrist shot of the Orient Enforcer that several of us got for $84 a few weeks ago. Not bad for an in-house automatic movement with a few complications and a sapphire crystal.
> 
> View attachment 12331393


I got one of these to give to a friend and was also impressed. Great deal at that price and he was very happy with it


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Here's a rare bird. Vulcain Golden Heart for $1495 on Amazon. Cheapest I've seen by about $600.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Vulcain-Gold...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B01LX7B1TB
> 
> ...


Not generally crazy about the whole open-heart/ skeleton watch thing, but that is freaking beautiful.


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Here's a rare bird. Vulcain Golden Heart for $1495 on Amazon. Cheapest I've seen by about $600.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Vulcain-Gold...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B01LX7B1TB
> 
> ...


Dang it.... palms are sweaty, knees weak, arms are heavy..... i don't need this , i don't need this... ... do i need this ... do i need this...


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Here's a rare bird. Vulcain Golden Heart for $1495 on Amazon. Cheapest I've seen by about $600.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Vulcain-Gold...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B01LX7B1TB
> 
> ...


It doesn't do it for me, even though I own two Vulcains. But it is a good price, here is an eBay for reference:

Vulcain Men&apos;s Golden Heart Grey Skeleton Leather Strap Swiss Watch 130122.143LF | eBay


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Got my Wolf box today, and like most, my bracelets adjusted to my 6.25" wrist can't latch around the pillows. Gifting it away I guess!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

I don't normally go for skeleton but, this puppy looks very sweet!



RidingDonkeys said:


> Here's a rare bird. Vulcain Golden Heart for $1495 on Amazon. Cheapest I've seen by about $600.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Vulcain-Gold...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B01LX7B1TB
> 
> ...


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Manoj83 said:


> Dang it.... palms are sweaty, knees weak, arms are heavy..... i don't need this , i don't need this... ... do i need this ... do i need this...


If you don't already have a mechanical alarm in the collection, then the answer is YES!

I'm no stranger to Vulcains. I have three in the collection and they are all superbly made watches. They tend to attract some attention from the WIS crowd. My world timer once drew out the staff of a Bucherer boutique, who gathered around to check it out while I was trying on Tudors.

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Maybe I am late and this has been poster. Or maybe I am jumping the seiko-tree here but Mr Jones Watches has a 50% sale on their 10 most popular watches for 24 hours: https://mrjoneswatches.com

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> OK, people, I'm going to go through this again.
> 
> 1. Become a friend of the "Best of Ali-Express" thread.
> 2. Buy the occasional, fun watch for $7.50-$30.
> ...


Haha, I have to say I have been doing the same.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

RidingDonkeys said:


> If you don't already have a mechanical alarm in the collection, then the answer is YES!
> 
> I'm no stranger to Vulcains. I have three in the collection and they are all superbly made watches. They tend to attract some attention from the WIS crowd. My world timer once drew out the staff of a Bucherer boutique, who gathered around to check it out while I was trying on Tudors.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk


Yep, unfortunately I do not have any skeleton watches. I have seen some fantastic Vulcains mentioned in this forum and a lot of positive opinion on their watches. Even with the hefty discount, it is still a tad too expensive right now. I am resisting the urge so far..


----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ronograph-automatic-t062-427-17-057-01?wall=1

An automatic chrono for under $300？ I just ordered this one


----------



## Sweepsyy (Jul 3, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> OK, people, I'm going to go through this again.
> 
> 1. Become a friend of the "Best of Ali-Express" thread.
> 2. Buy the occasional, fun watch for $7.50-$30.
> ...


Aha that is amazing!

I am new to all this. Only have 2 watches at the moment but I've picked out about 5 that I want ... I could well be using this technique to help me slowly pick up a few haha.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Sweepsyy said:


> Aha that is amazing!
> 
> I am new to all this. Only have 2 watches at the moment but I've picked out about 5 that I want ... I could well be using this technique to help me slowly pick up a few haha.


Another technique that I've found to have excellent results is to have a large number of watches. My wife couldn't keep up or tell the difference anymore once I reached 30 watches. Nowadays a typical conversation with her on the subject is like this:

Wife: Is this a new watch again?
Me: Are you crazy? This has been sitting in the box for xxx time 
Wife: Are you sure?
Me: Of course dear, would I lie to you for something like that? (I constantly do)
Wife: Ok, just don't buy anymore watches, think of our kid (yeah, nice try)
Me: Ok, no more watches from now on, you have my word (the trick here being that, unbeknownst to her, "my word" has a a typical expiration date of about 1 min).

Smuggling packages in the house at 03:00 am also helps.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Raydius said:


> Got my Wolf box today, and like most, my bracelets adjusted to my 6.25" wrist can't latch around the pillows. Gifting it away I guess!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hi

I have a wolf watch box, maybe not the same as this one, but it's pretty similar. You can "massage" the small pillows a couple of minutes and they will become much softer and probably enough for your watches to fit there.

Another trick is to pop out the dive extension on watch with bracelets that have them.

You can also use other things for pillows; pipe insulating foam is dirt cheap at your local hardware store and does a great job at holding your watches securely and safely.

Good luck!!

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Did anybody else get a MB Twinfly from ToM? It's really impressive. Any other brand capable of making it would charge 2-3 times as much. In-house flyback chronograph with central seconds and minutes, two time zones, 72-hr power reserve, and tested for 500 hours.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

w4tchnut said:


> Mine is the champagne dial.


What? Champagne dial? How is that allowed in the affordable forum?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

kyfra said:


> Maybe work up to double digit posts before you start policing the thread.
> 
> All deals welcome... Been discussed multiple times here.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yep I agree.
I got a great price on a Breitling Ocean Heritage because of this thread.

One never knows what one might find.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

What happened to that DOM watch with the scratch on crystal?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Note to self: Must calibrate brain. Must calibrate brain.
Current response is "That just looks terrible!"
No offence intended.



Manoj83 said:


> Dang it.... palms are sweaty, knees weak, arms are heavy..... i don't need this , i don't need this... ... do i need this ... do i need this...


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Watchomatic said:


> What? Champagne dial? How is that allowed in the affordable forum?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It's actually a beer dial, we just told him it was champagne to make the sale.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rogt said:


> What happened to that DOM watch with the scratch on crystal?


It forgot the safe word.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RyanD said:


> It forgot the safe word.


Diamonds....


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't follow the brand, but from what I can tell, this appears to be a bargain: Filson Scout through GroupOn for $139 and change after 10% "FAMILY' code and 6% Ebates cash back: https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-fi...l_option=808cd360-79d0-11e6-8b76-002590604002


----------



## Satinux (Aug 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> OK, people, I'm going to go through this again.
> 
> 1. Become a friend of the "Best of Ali-Express" thread.
> 2. Buy the occasional, fun watch for $7.50-$30.
> ...


Check, good aproach to the "problem".... I start right now. I think my little kid start a nice collection of Ali Watches today


----------



## dspphoto (Sep 11, 2015)

Wandering Ben said:


> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ronograph-automatic-t062-427-17-057-01?wall=1
> 
> An automatic chrono for under $300？ I just ordered this one


I got all the way to the checkout... no international shipping. Rats.


----------



## GodZji (Jan 31, 2011)

smille76 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a wolf watch box, maybe not the same as this one, but it's pretty similar. You can "massage" the small pillows a couple of minutes and they will become much softer and probably enough for your watches to fit there.
> 
> ...


Great answer of the month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> I don't follow the brand, but from what I can tell, this appears to be a bargain: Filson Scout through GroupOn for $139 and change after 10% "FAMILY' code and 6% Ebates cash back: https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-fi...l_option=808cd360-79d0-11e6-8b76-002590604002


code doesn't work with the watches FYI. I just tried it lol.


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

The Ashford deal for the black dial is really good. However, once I saw the champange dial, game over. But the 20% discount doesn't apply to that one.


Watchomatic said:


> What? Champagne dial? How is that allowed in the affordable forum?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Beer dial as in Miller High Life, the champagne of beers?


cuevobat said:


> It's actually a beer dial, we just told him it was champagne to make the sale.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

kpjimmy said:


> code doesn't work with the watches FYI. I just tried it lol.


D'oh.....right you are! Apologies for the misinformation.


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Its taking a every fiber of my being not to buy that Tissot navigator chronograph.

Saw this as well on ToM. Not a bad deal for $75.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...9b6247/spinnaker-bernard-automatic-sp-5048-04









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rogt said:


> What happened to that DOM watch with the scratch on crystal?


First test is complete. The bracelet is supposed to be tungsten steel. I measured the specific gravity of the bracelet without the clasp (the clasp is marked stainless steel) by water displacement. Stainless steel is 7.8 and tungsten is 19.2. T1 18% tungsten steel is 8.67. The bracelet is around 9.5 from my measurements. Maybe after I get a hardness measurement I can narrow down what grade of tungsten steel it is.


----------



## balllistic (May 13, 2017)

Maratac Mid Pilot Automatic is on sale at CountyComm for $249.

https://countycomm.com/collections/mechanical-watches/products/maratac-mid-original-pilot-watch


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

reply to old post by mistake


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

Hey Tarek...A big thank you for posting this. I picked up one for myself and three for the grandchildren. Very much appreciated!!



Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Maybe I am late and this has been poster. Or maybe I am jumping the seiko-tree here but Mr Jones Watches has a 50% sale on their 10 most popular watches for 24 hours: https://mrjoneswatches.com
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## bchbum (Apr 21, 2012)

Aragon dive master automatic $100 plus $10 off with july4 code 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Maybe I am late and this has been poster. Or maybe I am jumping the seiko-tree here but Mr Jones Watches has a 50% sale on their 10 most popular watches for 24 hours: https://mrjoneswatches.com
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


Good to see ya over here, Tarak, and thanks for this post. They have some clever, fun designs, and the small dims help (37 x 46). Going to get the day/night for the gf (the owl mouse was a close second). Too bad no mtb-themed watches









[video]https://player.vimeo.com/video/53367222[/video]


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

kl884347 said:


> Maybe a bit of a risk but Amazon Warehouse has a used Android Hydraumatic Flying Tourbillon for about $585 shipped. Says small scratches in the description.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Android-AD70...=1-2&keywords=android&refinements=p_4:Android


I have been watching this for a while because the price has been dropping rapidly. $276 today.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

wow that was quick., gone!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Regarding ordering from Mr Jones watch - if you sign up for their newsletter they'll send a free shipping code. Saw this after I ordered, hopefully helps someone save on shipping.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

"I have been watching this for a while because the price has been dropping rapidly. $276 today."

Sorry if I let out your secret! I clicked to see the new price and yup, gone.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Regarding ordering from Mr Jones watch - if you sign up for their newsletter they'll send a free shipping code. Saw this after I ordered, hopefully helps someone save 10GBP.


Do you know how shipping to USA works? TIA


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

There is no problem shipping from UK to USA...Mr Jones ships via Royal post, then the USA postal service delivers it when it arrives in the USA



kl884347 said:


> Do you know how shipping to USA works? TIA


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't think I could have pulled that Android watch off, lol.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

That Android might be the ugliest watch I have seen


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

kl884347 said:


> Do you know how shipping to USA works? TIA


~£10 shipped to West coast via total mail like Royal mail like sofreto said


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Regarding ordering from Mr Jones watch - if you sign up for their newsletter they'll send a free shipping code. Saw this after I ordered, hopefully helps someone save on shipping.


Where do you sign up for the newsletter? I can't find a link on the page. I set up an account but there is no option.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Regarding ordering from Mr Jones watch - if you sign up for their newsletter they'll send a free shipping code. Saw this after I ordered, hopefully helps someone save on shipping.


NM finally got it.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

City74 said:


> That Android might be the ugliest watch I have seen


Picture it on a regular rubber strap. They tried to be clever with the band, and it didn't work out. The rest of the watch is pretty standard.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Regarding ordering from Mr Jones watch - if you sign up for their newsletter they'll send a free shipping code. Saw this after I ordered, hopefully helps someone save on shipping.


Thanks a ton for that info. I ended up ordering the owl watch and an extra strap. The free shipping saved me 12 pounds! Excellent.


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

World of watches
worldofwatches.com
$10 off WELCOMEBACK10


----------



## jackP (Oct 31, 2013)

Gemmation. Not my favorite but love Montblancs. $600

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Well, Mr Jones will be added onto my short list of awesome CS. Free shipping wasn't applied to my order. Emailed them to let them know and within minutes got a nice email fron Crispin Jones and a refund onto the CC. Bravo!

BTW, the free shipping code is WELCOME17


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

jackP said:


> Gemmation. Not my favorite but love Montblancs. $600
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$2000msrp for a quartz, that tells you they were way overpriced at retail


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

studiompd said:


> Good to see ya over here, Tarak, and thanks for this post. They have some clever, fun designs, and the small dims help (37 x 46). Going to get the day/night for the gf (the owl mouse was a close second). Too bad no mtb-themed watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sofreto said:


> Hey Tarek...A big thank you for posting this. I picked up one for myself and three for the grandchildren. Very much appreciated!!


15 minutes leftt for Mr. Jones Watches. I've liked them before, but they always seemed just a tad expensive for what they were. And I figured I wouldn't be wearing them much, so I wouldn't want to invest much.
But the 50% off sale means that they're all about, or less than, $125.

But did you know that some of them are *Mechanical?* I thought all of MJW's watches were quartz. Nope, turns out that all of their jumping hour watches are Sea-Gull powered. And for less than $125, you can get a very unique looking, mechanical, jumping hour watch. 









... And some quartz options too.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Even more pre-owned on Ashford. I grabbed a Hamilton Twilight. I didn't even know this watch existed. A quick search found only one other one currently for sale anywhere. Ashford has one more left.

Edit: Nevermind. Somebody already got it.

Hamilton Khaki Action H62515193-SDV Men's Watch , watches


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


>


Exactly. So what's another (or 500) watch in the grand scheme of things?


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

$22 Lighting Deal for Mickey..

Disney Men's 56109 "Vintage Mickey Mouse" Watch with Black Leather Band https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TOXP3W/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_Zwbyzb3H3YPZ3


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Even more pre-owned on Ashford. I grabbed a Hamilton Twilight. I didn't even know this watch existed. A quick search found only one other one currently for sale anywhere. Ashford has one more left.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. Somebody already got it.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Action H62515193-SDV Men's Watch , watches


I had one on leather for a short time that I found on Craigslist, of all places. It was pretty cool, unique piece, and wore nice, but kind of gimmicky, too. I ended up flipping it, making a few bucks, mostly because the preprinted dates on the chapter ring were damn near impossible to read, even with my 1.75 power "cheater readers" on, and because it also ran a little slow. I'm sure I could have had it serviced to correct the time keeping...but I think my A.D.D. kicked in and something else probably sung to me at the time (which I've also most likely have flipped by now as well, lol).

Oh yeah, fun fact...this is also known as the "I Am Legend" watch. Supposedly, Will Smith wore it in some scenes....but as with everything else, the interwebs seem to have differing opinions on this.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

thedius said:


> Another technique that I've found to have excellent results is to have a large number of watches. My wife couldn't keep up or tell the difference anymore once I reached 30 watches. Nowadays a typical conversation with her on the subject is like this:
> 
> Wife: Is this a new watch again?
> Me: Are you crazy? This has been sitting in the box for xxx time
> ...


I have mine delivered to my sisters house..........pathetic I am


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Oh yeah, fun fact...this is also known as the "I Am Legend" watch. Supposedly, Will Smith wore it in some scenes....but as with everything else, the interwebs seem to have differing opinions on this.


This is interesting. Hamilton claims that he wore it, but he didn't. Anyway, he should have gone with a Martin Braun EOS.

Watches on the Screen: I Am Legend

Movie Star Watches | Hamilton Watch


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Refurb Bulova Accu-Swiss Tellaro auto chrono now $279 from seller WHP

http://www.ebay.com/itm/302319108763


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

City74 said:


> That Android might be the ugliest watch I have seen


But so unique. Would definitely buy at sub 300.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## weissa (Sep 17, 2015)

papa_E said:


> Its taking a every fiber of my being not to buy that Tissot navigator chronograph.
> 
> Saw this as well on ToM. Not a bad deal for $75.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Just the thing I was looking for. Used my ToM 25% promo and got it for $66 and change, shipped.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

weissa said:


> Thanks. Just the thing I was looking for. Used my ToM 25% promo and got it for $66 and change, shipped.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


How does one get this 25% promo? From the 25% cash back for July 4?


----------



## W.J. (Mar 15, 2017)

peatnick said:


> Refurb Bulova Accu-Swiss Tellaro auto chrono now $279 from seller WHP
> 
> Bulova Accu Swiss Men&apos;s 63C120 Tellaro Automatic Chronograph 42.5mm Watch | eBay


this is a beautiful timepiece


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

W.J. said:


> this is a beautiful timepiece


Wish the blue dial version was the same price.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Wish the back can be opened

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Good to see ya over here, Tarak, and thanks for this post. They have some clever, fun designs, and the small dims help (37 x 46). Going to get the day/night for the gf (the owl mouse was a close second). Too bad no mtb-themed watches





Sofreto said:


> Hey Tarek...A big thank you for posting this. I picked up one for myself and three for the grandchildren. Very much appreciated!!


You're welcome guys. I treated
Myself to one of theirs, I've been wanting for a couple of years now. Which one? You'll learn soon enough 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## weissa (Sep 17, 2015)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> How does one get this 25% promo? From the 25% cash back for July 4?


It showed up in my email a few weeks ago, and ToM's been pestering me daily. My guess is that that it was to lure me back, as it's probably been 2 years since my last purchase.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

weissa said:


> It showed up in my email a few weeks ago, and ToM's been pestering me daily. My guess is that that it was to lure me back, as it's probably been 2 years since my last purchase.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Aha thank you. They haven't sent me anything.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

peatnick said:


> Refurb Bulova Accu-Swiss Tellaro auto chrono now $279 from seller WHP
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/302319108763


$1 off automatically applies, Sold haha, ( and $3% back with ebates = 270 ) the pushers sealed the deal for me ( I have a hang up on the button shaped ones with wider caps, they could snag on your wool sweater, at least in theory).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Balmain 40mm auto ETA $292 -$16 dollar dig - $50 Amex = around $225 http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/b...utomatic/B18813216.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=3










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

peatnick said:


> Refurb Bulova Accu-Swiss Tellaro auto chrono now $279 from seller WHP
> 
> Bulova Accu Swiss Men&apos;s 63C120 Tellaro Automatic Chronograph 42.5mm Watch | eBay


By intention, I do not own any auto chronos but this sure is tempting. Clean design and reasonable dimensions. Only obvious negative is poor WR (30M which means there is none). Display back would have been nice. Hmmm...


----------



## jackP (Oct 31, 2013)

Pretty nice deal at jomashop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Just a reminder, *Amazon Prime Day* is Tuesday, July 11th.

You can sign up for a *FREE 30 Day trial membership *to get access to the sales and free shipping, and cancel before the 30 days are up. After your free trial, Amazon Prime is $99/year if you don't cancel during the trial period.


----------



## nkrell11 (Oct 24, 2016)

Massdrop has the Seiko 5 SNKD99K1 for 89.99

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-5-snkd99k1-automatic-watch


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

nkrell11 said:


> Massdrop has the Seiko 5 SNKD99K1 for 89.99
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-5-snkd99k1-automatic-watch


Seems to be a good price for Massdrop, 37mm is definitely too small for me.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

MacInFL said:


> By intention, I do not own any auto chronos but this sure is tempting. Clean design and reasonable dimensions. Only obvious negative is poor WR (30M which means there is none). Display back would have been nice. Hmmm...


I recently took delivery of one of these to give to my dad as a birthday gift.

In addition to the need for a proprietary wrench to remove the caseback, I found the watch presents differently at night than during the day. The daytime aesthetic - which I find to be classic and elegant - is lost somewhat in low light, in which the dial almost appears austere by comparison. I found myself in low-lighting conditions wishing there were metallic indices on the dial to match the hands, something to both fill the negative space and to catch and reflect light at the acute angles often encountered in the evening.

Nonetheless, it's a fine watch for the money IMO, and definitely well under the money at $279.


----------



## nkrell11 (Oct 24, 2016)

DB0954A4 said:


> Seems to be a good price for Massdrop, 37mm is definitely too small for me.


I usually like to check their prices against eBay or amazon sometimes their deals aren't the greatest. I don't think 37mm would work for me either.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Re: people's concern about the HK-based seller with the decent collection of Orients & Seikos, my $84 Enforcer arrived a day _before_ the beginning of their expected delivery window. Arrived as advertised, NIB, with all factory packaging and protective film. And for the money, I'm pretty damn impressed - enough so that it got to go out on the town last night:









The case build - inclusive of the crystal, dial(s), case, movement, etc. - represents an incredible value for the money (consistent with Orient's value prop). If I were to split hairs, I would have liked to see a signed crown. And while the bracelet lacks the heft it appears it should have, aesthetically it's a perfect compliment to the watch, as its faceted surfaces only serve to add to the watch's wrist presence, without 'competing' against the case, if that makes any sense. In fact, if anything, this bracelet has convinced me of how badly I "need" to buy the bracelet for my Aquis.

In short, though it's a little large and while bought as a knock-around, as evidenced by its maiden voyage last night it wears too nicely to be relegated to beater duty. In fact, I would wear this with a suit. In hindsight, I think it's a steal at anything under $100, and IMO worth considerably more - a lot of watch for the money, just as I've come to expect from Orient. The watch and this seller really delivered - both literally and figuratively.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Any clues on what prime day will bring?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

rogt said:


> Any clues on what prime day will bring?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Disappointment.


----------



## KevReb (Dec 27, 2016)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Re: people's concern about the HK-based seller with the decent collection of Orients & Seikos, my $84 Enforcer arrived a day _before_ the beginning of their expected delivery window. Arrived as advertised, NIB, with all factory packaging and protective film. And for the money, I'm pretty damn impressed - enough so that it got to go out on the town last night:
> 
> View attachment 12334847
> 
> ...


I ordered a Mako XL from the HK seller in question and never received it. I received a shipment notice but the tracking they provided didn't work and they wouldn't respond to my inquiries. Finally had to get the bay involved to resolve. Actually got my refund this morning. Glad you had a good experience though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Disappointment.


Frustration, angst, high blood pressure, regret and shame. Same as black Friday.


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

rogt said:


> Any clues on what prime day will bring?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I know I'll have less money and more watches.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

rogt said:


> Any clues on what prime day will bring?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Get the Amazon Application click on the Prime Day banner, it will take you to a search box that says "Search Prime Day" do a simple search in that, complex ones just get routed to the usual Amazon catalog. You will get some preview.

Here are some videos on it:
https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=s9_acs...51-451c-9a07-6e938cacfc7b&pf_rd_i=13887280011

Also ask Alexa for "Prime Day deals"

So far its just Ali type stuff. You can get a cigarette lighter watch, and who wouldn't want one of those?


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

taike said:


> Frustration, angst, high blood pressure, regret and shame. Same as black Friday.


So far its mostly inexpensive Chinese stuff. You can get a potty time watch, that might be helpful if you forget your potty time.

The Invicta 8928OB is us $79 which is the usual, nothing exciting, yet. Hoping things improve.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

rogt said:


> Any clues on what prime day will bring?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I'm curious to see if eBay counters with some discounts prior to Prime Day. They have offered some 10-20% discounts over the last few weeks/months and I'm hopeful they will try to get ahead of Amazon by doing something like that before the 11th. 
I've got some eBay bucks to use and would like to combine them with a discount. I don't remember if this happened last year or not.


----------



## TNmatt (Dec 10, 2016)

cuevobat said:


> You can get a cigarette lighter watch, and who wouldn't want one of those?


I DO want one of those! I might even pick up smoking just for more chances to show it off.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Re: people's concern about the HK-based seller with the decent collection of Orients & Seikos, my $84 Enforcer arrived a day _before_ the beginning of their expected delivery window. Arrived as advertised, NIB, with all factory packaging and protective film. And for the money, I'm pretty damn impressed - enough so that it got to go out on the town last night:
> 
> View attachment 12334847
> 
> ...


Nice! Do you have a link?


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

I got my Wolf Box. Fast shipping from California. It's not that bad. I can't tell if the window is glass or plastic but its hard and clear, so it's good enough. In fact plastic would be fine because it would be more shatter proof. The finish is fine, my only complaint is the pillows aren't "all that", and the design lets the watches rattle around a bit; but its sitting on top of my other watch box, so what'ev.

On to the pictures ...
















As I suggested, It will hold the Bulova family.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Maratac Mid Pilot is back down to $249.

https://countycomm.com/collections/...289796781&mc_cid=d062ed0795&mc_eid=b473397024


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

cuevobat said:


> I got my Wolf Box. Fast shipping from California. It's not that bad. I can't tell if the window is glass or plastic but its hard and clear, so it's good enough. In fact plastic would be fine because it would be more shatter proof. The finish is fine, my only complaint is the pillows aren't "all that", and the design lets the watches rattle around a bit; but its sitting on top of my other watch box, so what'ev.
> 
> On to the pictures ...
> 
> ...


Looks good. Needs more Bulova. 
Looking forward to mine. Scheduled for Tuesday delivery, only 3 days after you got yours.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

El Primitivo said:


> Looks good. Needs more Bulova.
> Looking forward to mine. Scheduled for Tuesday delivery, only 3 days after you got yours.


I have to be very selective, I can only have one more according to this box.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

bvc2005 said:


> Nice! Do you have a link?


Several of us got it for $84, $119 now
Orient Watch SEZ07002B0 EZ07002B Enforcer Sport Automatic Mechanical Watch


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

My Wolf box. Arrival was quick and the box is nice. It's not worth the MSRP but at less than $50 it is a good buy. It's even a better buy because it will hold my regularly worn Bulovas. The pillows and their fit in the box leave a lot to be desired. In all, I like it.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

cuevobat said:


> I got my Wolf Box. Fast shipping from California. It's not that bad. I can't tell if the window is glass or plastic but its hard and clear, so it's good enough. In fact plastic would be fine because it would be more shatter proof. The finish is fine, my only complaint is the pillows aren't "all that", and the design lets the watches rattle around a bit; but its sitting on top of my other watch box, so what'ev.
> 
> On to the pictures ...
> 
> ...


I use mine in the same way. I was going to put my Seikos in it but decided the Bulova is a better fit because I wear them the most.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

El Primitivo said:


> Looks good. Needs more Bulova.


Lol...i have more Bulovas than I have space.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Itubij said:


> My Wolf box. Arrival was quick and the box is nice. It's not worth the MSRP but at less than $50 it is a good buy. It's even a better buy because it will hold my regularly worn Bulovas. The pillows and their fit in the box leave a lot to be desired. In all, I like it.


OMG, the Bulova crowd strikes in mass.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

*Not a deal*

I logged onto my Amex account to look for the Ashford promotion. I wasn't able to find any on my account. Does anyone know if this is a targeted offer?


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Missed out on the skymall box and now the wolf box. I really need to pay more attention to this thread instead of checking it only once a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

It should be there through 8/8. It was available for both my Amex accounts. Where did you look?



itsreallydarren said:


> *Not a deal*
> 
> I logged onto my Amex account to look for the Ashford promotion. I wasn't able to find any on my account. Does anyone know if this is a targeted offer?


----------



## northraleigh24 (Jan 5, 2015)

It shows up on my Amex account. Said it's good through 8/18.



mannal said:


> It should be there through 8/8. It was available for both my Amex accounts. Where did you look?


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Nice Bulova collection.


cuevobat said:


> I got my Wolf Box. Fast shipping from California. It's not that bad. I can't tell if the window is glass or plastic but its hard and clear, so it's good enough. In fact plastic would be fine because it would be more shatter proof. The finish is fine, my only complaint is the pillows aren't "all that", and the design lets the watches rattle around a bit; but its sitting on top of my other watch box, so what'ev.
> 
> On to the pictures ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

What strap is on the Bulova in the middle?


cuevobat said:


> OMG, the Bulova crowd strikes in mass.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

cuevobat said:


> I got my Wolf Box. Fast shipping from California. It's not that bad. I can't tell if the window is glass or plastic but its hard and clear, so it's good enough. In fact plastic would be fine because it would be more shatter proof. The finish is fine, my only complaint is the pillows aren't "all that", and the design lets the watches rattle around a bit; but its sitting on top of my other watch box, so what'ev.
> 
> On to the pictures ...
> 
> ...


Good to hear, I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Re: people's concern about the HK-based seller with the decent collection of Orients & Seikos, my $84 Enforcer arrived a day _before_ the beginning of their expected delivery window. Arrived as advertised, NIB, with all factory packaging and protective film. And for the money, I'm pretty damn impressed - enough so that it got to go out on the town last night:
> 
> View attachment 12334847
> 
> ...


I took off the bracelet, leather seems to be the way to go (for me at least) :









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

If you're a fan of Glycine's current Airman lineup, Massdrop has seven versions of the 42mm model at $600.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-airman-42-automatic-watch

While these are due to ship July 31, our favorite eBay Glycine dealer - Watchgooroo - has them all in stock for immediate shipment at an asking price of $995 with the "make offer" option.

Some examples:


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

itsreallydarren said:


> *Not a deal*
> 
> I logged onto my Amex account to look for the Ashford promotion. I wasn't able to find any on my account. Does anyone know if this is a targeted offer?


 Pretty sure these are targeted offers. Just like ebay coupons, discover kohls offers, etc. Keep checking whenever someone posts these as there doesn't seem to be a rhyme or reason as to who's targeted.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Barry S said:


> If you're a fan of Glycine's current Airman lineup, Massdrop has seven versions of the 42mm model at $600.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-airman-42-automatic-watch
> 
> ...


Hi,

I never dealed with the Gooroo....can she usually beat MassDrop pricing? I think 599$ is a good price for this watch, I especially like the fully lumed version.

Cheers

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I never dealed with the Gooroo....can she usually beat MassDrop pricing? I think 599$ is a good price for this watch, I especially like the fully lumed version.
> 
> ...


Watchgooroo's easy to deal with, is an Authorized Dealer, and ships fast. I would contact them about any watch that you are interested in, and mention the MassDrop price.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

El Primitivo said:


> Looks good. Needs more Bulova.
> Looking forward to mine. Scheduled for Tuesday delivery, only 3 days after you got yours.











Did you say, "Needs more Cow Bell."?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A seller via Amazon has a Seiko Recraft SNKP25 for $185.62.

These are hard to locate anywhere else but I'm pretty sure that's a good price. Really love the case shape and the lines of the case. Only one left.

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-RECRAF...s+automatic+watch&refinements=p_36:2661616011


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A seller via Amazon has a Seiko Recraft SNKP25 for $185.62.


Snagged, thanks!


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Perdendosi said:


> 15 minutes leftt for Mr. Jones Watches. I've liked them before, but they always seemed just a tad expensive for what they were. And I figured I wouldn't be wearing them much, so I wouldn't want to invest much.
> But the 50% off sale means that they're all about, or less than, $125.
> 
> But did you know that some of them are *Mechanical?* I thought all of MJW's watches were quartz. Nope, turns out that all of their jumping hour watches are Sea-Gull powered. And for less than $125, you can get a very unique looking, mechanical, jumping hour watch.
> ...


darn i skip a day on this thread and miss something i would have bought.... but maybe that is good because the other days i did not miss, has cost me a lot of money.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

cuevobat said:


> I have to be very selective, I can only have one more according to this box.


Two words: moon watch.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

This a good deal?

Edox 85024 3M AIN Delfin Open Heart Automatic / Stainless st at Discount Prices on clickshopnrun.com


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

thedius said:


> Another technique that I've found to have excellent results is to have a large number of watches. My wife couldn't keep up or tell the difference anymore once I reached 30 watches. Nowadays a typical conversation with her on the subject is like this:
> 
> Wife: Is this a new watch again?
> Me: Are you crazy? This has been sitting in the box for xxx time
> ...


Another tip: don't teach them that Seiko also makes expensive watches. She will think they are all <$200. I missed this opportunity because I was too excited to share how cool Grand Seiko was and told her all about it. Learn from others' mistakes!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

rogt said:


> This a good deal?
> 
> Edox 85024 3M AIN Delfin Open Heart Automatic / Stainless st at Discount Prices on clickshopnrun.com


$453









Last time posted here it was $495 from joma


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

taike said:


> $453
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn didnt know it was that cheap once. $453 good price for a dress diver edox? I can't tell if it has any lume...


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

rogt said:


> Damn didnt know it was that cheap once. $453 good price for a dress diver edox? I can't tell if it has any lume...


No timing bezel = not a diver.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Two words: moon watch.


Sadly 45mm is a bit large on me. But, Yes, Yes, Yes, I do want it bad.


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

I have access to Terapeak which gives info on what accepted "best offers" actually sell for and I just looked up the airman worldtimer (blue dial on a bracelet) and the gooroo has been selling them for $599 so if you want it quicker just make the offer. IMHO the gooroo is the one selling these on massdrop. I'm almost certain of it.


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> I have access to Terapeak which gives info on what accepted "best offers" actually sell for and I just looked up the airman worldtimer (blue dial on a bracelet) and the gooroo has been selling them for $599 so if you want it quicker just make the offer. IMHO the gooroo is the one selling these on massdrop. I'm almost certain of it.


Having purchased my Glycine from the Gooroo, I would highly recommend that you go that route. Excellent customer service, fast delivery and will accept offers as reasonably priced as any other place you will find.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Raydius said:


> Another tip: don't teach them that Seiko also makes expensive watches. She will think they are all <$200. I missed this opportunity because I was too excited to share how cool Grand Seiko was and told her all about it. Learn from others' mistakes!


Wife: What do you call that one darling?
You: Oh, that's my Seiko SNK Snowflake, cough, cough.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

TheSanDiegan said:


> No timing bezel = not a diver.


"Say that to my face."

-Panerai Luminor Marina








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## xmorphicx (Jun 14, 2015)

The watch that is already the ultimate bargain just became even more so... the iconic Casio F91w is priced at 5.87 as an "add-on" item here. I have two of them already (and several of the other variations) and I'm attempting to resist the urge to add another to the collection.


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

Walmart.com has one Seiko presage SPB041 back in stock at $481. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Seiko-Me...-White-Dial-Watch-SPB041/303033282#about-item.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

justin86 said:


> "Say that to my face."
> 
> -Panerai Luminor Marina
> View attachment 12337165


Well played. Touché.


----------



## nkrell11 (Oct 24, 2016)

Massdrop is offering the Seiko Prospex GMT SUN065 for $349.00 which is cheaper than I can currently find it on Amazon or Ebay. Size is a little large at 47.5mm at least for me.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-prospex-gmt-padi-sun065-kinetic-watch?mode=guest_open


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

cuevobat said:


> Sadly 45mm is a bit large on me. But, Yes, Yes, Yes, I do want it bad.


I hear that; my next-largest watches are 43mm. But FWIW, it wears noticeably smaller than its size would indicate. In fact, it wears noticeably smaller than the Orient Enforcer I just received. If you get the chance to try one on, I think you'll be surprised how deftly it hides its mass.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Anyone spotting any good prime day deals?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

TheSanDiegan said:


> I hear that; my next-largest watches are 43mm. But FWIW, it wears noticeably smaller than its size would indicate. In fact, it wears noticeably smaller than the Orient Enforcer I just received. If you get the chance to try one on, I think you'll be surprised how deftly it hides its mass.


I will get myself down to Macy's and try it on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Black Glycine Double 12, 40mm, $419, glycine-direct Glycine Men's 3938.19.LB9B Airman Double Twelve Automatic 40mm Black Dial Watch








All other Double 12's, both the 40mm and 42mm, are much closer to $600 from this vender, and the $419 price is the lowest I could find. I think she may have a bunch of this particular watch.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Barry S said:


> If you're a fan of Glycine's current Airman lineup, Massdrop has seven versions of the 42mm model at $600.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-airman-42-automatic-watch
> 
> ...


I actually bought the blue dialed version on the bracelet from Watchgooroo for a great price. Plus, you don't have to wait for Massdrop to ship it out. That being said, I'll probably end up returning it because I prefer my Airman Base 22 Purist version (also from watchgooroo). It's definitely a quality piece, the dial has a nice blue gradient to it, and the crystal has a slight dome shape to it too, but I just didn't end up bonding with it the way I had hoped.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

watchout said:


> Store display, should come under $300 with Amex and cash back
> Hamilton Khaki Field H70615133-SD Men's Watch , watches
> 
> 
> ...


I bought one of these earlier this week, great piece for the price (I didn't get the Amex promotion for $50 off because I used it earlier in the year. Although they did have a targeted offer for 2500 extra amex points instead of the $50). Although, I did notice, the lume on the numbers has a grainy, uneven appearance to it, while the lume on the hour and minute hands looks smooth and evenly distributed.










Not sure if I'll be keeping it though, since I just picked up this Alpina from Certified Watch Store. Ended up getting it for less than $500 after coupon codes, ebates, etc.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...8IBRylfH6cKzS5jA9Qv8hnWCEHP54K3K6dRoCrbvw_wcB


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

raheelc said:


> I actually bought the blue dialed version on the bracelet from Watchgooroo for a great price. Plus, you don't have to wait for Massdrop to ship it out. That being said, I'll probably end up returning it because I prefer my Airman Base 22 Purist version (also from watchgooroo). It's definitely a quality piece, the dial has a nice blue gradient to it, and the crystal has a slight dome shape to it too, but I just didn't end up bonding with it the way I had hoped.


I have the Glycine Double 12 white dial. When I bought the watch, I too didn't immediately feel a bond with it and did think of requesting a return. However, I swapped out the leather strap for a black Nato and really love that combination (so much so that I am thinking of getting another airman, probably the Mystery). I kinda feel it might be the same thing with you.. just try out other strap combinations and something might suddenly strike you. Just my 2 cents before you do decide upon returning it


----------



## GodZji (Jan 31, 2011)

smille76 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a wolf watch box, maybe not the same as this one, but it's pretty similar. You can "massage" the small pillows a couple of minutes and they will become much softer and probably enough for your watches to fit there.
> 
> ...


I can't thank you enough for this trick. 
My journey started today at Lowe's. I picked up the 1" insulating foam and hacksaw for less than 7$. I headed home and started the project.

Here's the pillows that came with the box. 
What a shame. I'd be pissed if I paid full price and got this poor quality pillows.










Measuring and cutting to fit. I started with 2" then trimming to perfect fit. Remember you always can trim it down but not adding. You can use the scissor to trim them down.










I'm so happy with the result. It fits and secure my watches in the box nicely.










I'm planning to cut another set but use the miter box to get the precise cut. 
Thanks again smile76 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

raheelc said:


> I bought one of these earlier this week, great piece for the price (I didn't get the Amex promotion for $50 off because I used it earlier in the year. Although they did have a targeted offer for 2500 extra amex points instead of the $50). Although, I did notice, the lume on the numbers has a grainy, uneven appearance to it, while the lume on the hour and minute hands looks smooth and evenly distributed.
> 
> Not sure if I'll be keeping it though, since I just picked up this Alpina from Certified Watch Store. Ended up getting it for less than $500 after coupon codes, ebates, etc.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...8IBRylfH6cKzS5jA9Qv8hnWCEHP54K3K6dRoCrbvw_wcB


I think the Alpina is overall a much nicer watch, as long as it fits you well so the crown doesn't dig into the back of your hand.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

justin86 said:


> "Say that to my face."
> 
> -Panerai Luminor Marina
> View attachment 12337165
> ...


No bezel AND leather strap? This bad boy is not getting its feet wet... Definitely not a diver. 😁

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

GodZji said:


> I can't thank you enough for this trick.
> My journey started today at Lowe's. I picked up the 1" insulating foam and hacksaw for less than 7$. I headed home and started the project.
> 
> Here's the pillows that came with the box.
> ...


Sweet. I shall find myself at a the big box soon. Was 1 inch big enough or would you go with but bigger? 1 inch is only a 3.14 inches in circumference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

GodZji said:


> I can't thank you enough for this trick.
> My journey started today at Lowe's. I picked up the 1" insulating foam and hacksaw for less than 7$. I headed home and started the project.
> 
> Here's the pillows that came with the box.
> ...


Hi,

Glad I could help!! A little modding goes a long way!

It looks really great!

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## GodZji (Jan 31, 2011)

cuevobat said:


> Sweet. I shall find myself at a the big box soon. Was 1 inch big enough or would you go with but bigger? 1 inch is only a 3.14 inches in circumference.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1" is for the inner diameter. 
The foam is 1/4" thick that makes the outside circumference is 6 5/8"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

GodZji said:


> 1" is for the inner diameter.
> The foam is 1/4" thick that makes the outside circumference is 6 5/8"
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh thanks for the clarification

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sergiol652 (Mar 9, 2017)

The thickness of the foam should be larger than that. The diameter needs to be over 2 inches for a diameter of over 6 inches (C=PixD)


----------



## sergiol652 (Mar 9, 2017)

Amazon has the Citizen Men's BL5400-52A Eco-Drive for $209.99 ​


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

sergiol652 said:


> Amazon has the Citizen Men's BL5400-52A Eco-Drive for $209.99 ​


https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BL5400-52A-Eco-Drive-Stainless-Bracelet/dp/B002NEFI44


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Davidka said:


> No bezel AND leather strap? This bad boy is not getting its feet wet... Definitely not a diver.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Leather can't get wet?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

https://qz.com/1024501/how-to-approach-amazon-prime-day-sales/
YMMV
(first time I've used that)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Getting closer to Prime deals.









Getting the Popcorn ready for witty banter posts of deals snagged. Or posts of frustration of junk deals being offered like the lighter watch. I hope to see if any of the low cost, affordable, quartz watches I have in my Wish List drop in price. Something makes me think they won't.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Manoj83 said:


> I have the Glycine Double 12 white dial. When I bought the watch, I too didn't immediately feel a bond with it and did think of requesting a return. However, I swapped out the leather strap for a black Nato and really love that combination (so much so that I am thinking of getting another airman, probably the Mystery). I kinda feel it might be the same thing with you.. just try out other strap combinations and something might suddenly strike you. Just my 2 cents before you do decide upon returning it


That is true, but I'm more a metal bracelet person as opposed to a strap, which is one of the reasons why I bought this watch. Not sure if you noticed, but I even have my Base 22 on a black mesh bracelet too  I'll definitely think over it a few more days before deciding what to do!



audio.bill said:


> I think the Alpina is overall a much nicer watch, as long as it fits you well so the crown doesn't dig into the back of your hand.


Yeah I saw the Alpina late last night, and they had one left in stock, so I jumped on it. The crown did cross my mind, but I figured it's worth a shot, can always return it if it does dig into my hand. I had an Alpina diver some months ago, but the bracelet never fit me properly as it didn't have any half links included, and there were no micro adjustment holes either. I'm hoping this watch comes with the half links so I can get a proper fit this time (the pictures on the website show the bracelet does have half links, fingers crossed).


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Rocat said:


> ...I hope to see if any of the low cost, affordable, quartz watches I have in my Wish List drop in price. Something makes me think they won't.


You are right. Won't happen. They use AI. You have to pretend you don't like it for the price to drop.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

taike said:


> You are right. Won't happen. They use AI. You have to pretend you don't like it for the price to drop.


**opening Amazon to remove all my watch selections** lol


----------



## GodZji (Jan 31, 2011)

sergiol652 said:


> The thickness of the foam should be larger than that. The diameter needs to be over 2 inches for a diameter of over 6 inches (C=PixD)


The thickness are on both side so total diameter is 0.25"+1.61"+0.25"= 2.11" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

GodZji said:


> The thickness are on both side so total diameter is 0.25"+1.61"+0.25"= 2.11"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was told there would be no math....


----------



## GodZji (Jan 31, 2011)

jcombs1 said:


> I was told there would be no math....


Sorry bro. Just want to clarify.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has the 42.6mm Seiko SNN241 for $69.99. This is the 2nd lowest price on Camel since 2010.









And the Seiko Automatic SKX173 for $154.99. This is the lowest price on Camel since 2008.









I found these deals in the Up to 60% Off Bestsellers Sale.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Redback said:


> Amazon has the 42.6mm Seiko SNN241 for $69.99. This is the 2nd lowest price on Camel since 2010.


Several others on sale are at all time low prices.

https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_li...d_t=201&pf_rd_p=3008025222&pf_rd_i=B00068TJ76


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*Seiko SKX173 - $155 + Free Ship - Amazon*

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SKX173-Stainless-Polyurethane-Automatic/dp/B00068TJ76/147-7717790-5258620?

Doesn't get much better than this. SYL

*UPDATE:* Back up to $225. Hope a few members were able to take advantage. I already own this watch and still had to exercise self restraint!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

50% off all silicone straps from Strapcode.

https://www.strapcode.com/store/silicone-rubber-c-269_182.html

Coupon code: 2017-SILICONE

Expires August 31, 2017.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Redback said:


> Amazon has the 42.6mm Seiko SNN241 for $69.99. This is the 2nd lowest price on Camel since 2010.
> 
> View attachment 12338689
> 
> ...


That's like Black Fiday pricing on the 173, bodes well for tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

SRPA29 for $125 is a good deal:
https://smile.amazon.com/Seiko-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless-Casual/dp/B01HZT52CE/


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Orient Herald for $113 on Amazon Lightening Deal

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009VUQT6..._B009VUQT6E?_encoding=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

MacInFL said:


> *Seiko SKX173 - $155 + Free Ship - Amazon*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SKX173-Stainless-Polyurethane-Automatic/dp/B00068TJ76/147-7717790-5258620?
> 
> Doesn't get much better than this. SYL


$225 now


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

City74 said:


> Orient Herald for $113 on Amazon Lightening Deal
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009VUQT6..._B009VUQT6E?_encoding=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Previous lowest was $151

https://camelcamelcamel.com/Orient-Herald-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless/product/B009VUQT6E


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

already gone!



MacInFL said:


> *Seiko SKX173 - $155 + Free Ship - Amazon*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SKX173...-Automatic/dp/B00068TJ76/147-7717790-5258620?
> 
> Doesn't get much better than this. SYL


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

More Deal of the Day deals:

Marine Star quartz on bracelet for $90

Bulova Men's 98B203 Stainless Steel Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I6CISFS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_1L2yzbBYYEK5W

Green dial seiko recraft on bracelet for $80:

Seiko Men's SNKM97 Analog Green Dial Automatic Silver Stainless Steel Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0YKOWI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_kN2yzbZ0AZDJP

I like that black dial Seiko dress auto posted above too.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

boze said:


> More Deal of the Day deals:
> 
> Marine Star quartz on bracelet for $90
> 
> ...


That Bulova is a looker but I wonder if the watches are the same type that "watcheshalfprice" is selling on eBay for $90? In other words, "Are these also refurbished watches?".

I have handled these in person at Kohl's of all places and they are very nice looking and have a heavy feel in real life. If these are brand new and not refurbished then that is a heck of a deal.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

daschlag said:


> Leather can't get wet?


Leather can get wet (although sea water will ruin it eventually) and 300m WR is great - but this does not make a watch a "diver". The original claim was:


TheSanDiegan said:


> No timing bezel = not a diver.


and indeed the Panerai Luminor Marina isn't a diver just like the ULYSSE NARDIN Maxi Marine Chronometer - although it is 200m WR - would you dive with that???










They are just fancy dress watches with great water resistance. This is what it takes to be called a diver: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diving_watch#ISO_6425_standard_for_diving_watches

But - what ever floats your boat - if you want to go diving with the Panerai go ahead - just hope it's not your only watch in that dive.


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

boze said:


> More Deal of the Day deals:
> 
> Marine Star quartz on bracelet for $90
> 
> ...


You guys in the U.S. are really lucky with Amazon. I'm in Italy and we haven't access to the same or even similar discounts on Amazon Italy... e.g. the price of that seiko is 280 euros...

Inviato dal mio SM-N9300 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

And it is not possible even to buy from the Amazon USA because they don't ship to Italy.

Inviato dal mio SM-N9300 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Pot6 (Aug 23, 2016)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> And it is not possible even to buy from the Amazon USA because they don't ship to Italy.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N9300 utilizzando Tapatalk


You can use mymallbox.com. You ship to their US address and they will ship in Italy from there. 
Convenient but you have to consider the custom fees

Sent from my ASUS_Z00ED using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Pot6 said:


> You can use mymallbox.com. You ship to their US address and they will ship in Italy from there.
> Convenient but you have to consider the custom fees
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00ED using Tapatalk


That's a very good way. Anyway from the US I should pay fees, so it won't be a problem.. many thanks for the suggestion. Well appreciated.

Inviato dal mio SM-N9300 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Pot6 (Aug 23, 2016)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> That's a very good way. Anyway from the US I should pay fees, so it won't be a problem.. many thanks for the suggestion. Well appreciated.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N9300 utilizzando Tapatalk


It is not convenient for a low price item but for something that is above 500$ and of a brand with huge discounts (like glycine) in store like Joma o Gooroo, it could be viable.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00ED using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Pot6 said:


> It is not convenient for a low price item but for something that is above 500$ and of a brand with huge discounts (like glycine) in store like Joma o Gooroo, it could be viable.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00ED using Tapatalk


I have just calculated that for the above seiko I may spend about 150 Euro...which is less then 280 euro requested here from Amazon.

Inviato dal mio SM-N9300 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Pot6 (Aug 23, 2016)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> I have just calculated that for the above seiko I may spend about 150 Euro...which is less then 280 euro requested here from Amazon.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N9300 utilizzando Tapatalk


Sounds like a deal!!

Sent from my smartphone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

But the retail of that watch is only 235usd. 

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Davidka said:


> Leather can get wet (although sea water will ruin it eventually) and 300m WR is great - but this does not make a watch a "diver". The original claim was:
> 
> and indeed the Panerai Luminor Marina isn't a diver just like the ULYSSE NARDIN Maxi Marine Chronometer - although it is 200m WR - would you dive with that???
> 
> ...


The Panerai was designed for the Italian Navy frogmen, who were badass divers in WW2, IIRC. The ISO standards came way after. Just because a modern v6 Camry is faster than an 80s Ferrari 308, you wouldn't say the Ferrari isn't a sports car.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

You really need to find out what Panerai were original designed for and what they main purpose is before making that statement for sure. Also the Nardin pictured isn't a dive watch, it's a Marine style watch. That's a big difference



Davidka said:


> Leather can get wet (although sea water will ruin it eventually) and 300m WR is great - but this does not make a watch a "diver". The original claim was:
> 
> and indeed the Panerai Luminor Marina isn't a diver just like the ULYSSE NARDIN Maxi Marine Chronometer - although it is 200m WR - would you dive with that???
> 
> ...


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Damasko DA37 on a bracelet for $1095 at Watchmann under "Watch Bargains" section


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Seiko Men's SKX173 on rubber, 1 used in very good condition - $144 at amazon


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Anyone have a good handle on how to find out what will be released as far as deals go for prime day? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Mondaine Men's A667.30314.11SBB Classic Gents Day-Date $100 at amazon DOD*

supposedly this one is 36mm even thought the description says 33mm


----------



## sayyes19 (Sep 23, 2015)

The Seiko recraft SNKM97 is 79.99 at Amazon for the next 15 hrs.

edit: sorry I see it's been posted


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Anyone have a good handle on how to find out what will be released as far as deals go for prime day?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Find the page of upcoming prime day deals by clicking on the "prime day starts 9pm et" that takes you to a page of upcoming deals titled "Prime Day Spotlight Deals start soon!" Select mens watches. 
be disappointed.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

jcombs1 said:


> I was told there would be no math....


Math is the language of the universe, there is always math.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

CWS has this Victorinox for $79 after the extra $10 for signing up for their mailing list. Yes it quartz but it's a nice 41mm size, from an underrated brand, real Swiss made and with sapphire glass. I think it would look great on black leather or a black Eulit perlon









https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ite-dial-chronograph-watch.html#horizontalTab


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Shuutr said:


> Find the page of upcoming prime day deals by clicking on the "prime day starts 9pm et" that takes you to a page of upcoming deals titled "Prime Day Spotlight Deals start soon!" Select mens watches.
> be disappointed.


Yes I found 25 watches not one that appeals to me, thank you, I guess I'll have to be happy with a 30$ fire tablet

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Pot6 said:


> Sounds like a deal!!
> 
> Sent from my smartphone using Tapatalk


Nothing...i have missed the moment and now it 50usd more high price. But ok, at least now I know how to grab a deal in the Amazon USA 

Inviato dal mio SM-N9300 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

any non watch deals even worth mentioning?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

rogt said:


> any non watch deals even worth mentioning?


Save those deals for Facebook.


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

Stick to watch deals, if everybody started to post non watch deals then this wouldn't be a watch forum any longer.


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

3 interesting pieces at Long Island Watch: under Scratch and Dent section, you can find Techne Harrier Auto 363.052 for $286 (this brand is pretty hard to find among US dealers, mostly in Europe; on Island Watch in new sales, it is advertised as MSRP $495, Island Regular Price $445, Sale $369), Laco Munster Type A $699 (usually this is priced around $799 in most authorized retailers), Squale Tiger $699 (the last piece has been sitting there for a while; I would have grabbed it if I did not pick up Laco Squad Tundra that is sort of similar in appearance)


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

Anyone who bought from the CW sale have a shipping notification? Mine still says processing??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

This Elysee auto with display case back on leather is down to $96.

ELYSEE Men's 13281 Executive-Edition Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Brown Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00V86EZLK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_taa_sW-yzbM96YWMX

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Yeah, and the "what are you wearing" threads might approach harrassment if not for the watch context.


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Jabrnet said:


> Anyone who bought from the CW sale have a shipping notification? Mine still says processing??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Same here, still processing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

scooter1 said:


> Yeah, and the "what are you wearing" threads might approach harrassment if not for the watch context.


That's true!


----------



## jframsay (Jun 3, 2013)

Jabrnet said:


> Anyone who bought from the CW sale have a shipping notification? Mine still says processing??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Mine shipped this morning

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

jframsay said:


> Mine shipped this morning
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Same here. It took them a week but that always seems to happen when they have a sale.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

boze said:


> This Elysee auto with display case back on leather is down to $96.
> 
> ELYSEE Men's 13281 Executive-Edition Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Brown Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00V86EZLK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_taa_sW-yzbM96YWMX
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Holy cow : it said 2 left in stock, bought one and the remaining one went up to $450, what movement in there by the way?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

Deep Blue Military Divers with Swiss Automatic Movement (SW200) for $199 with the never ending code CYBER.

http://deepbluewatches.com/midi300swau.html


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I got my Christopher Ward Slimline from the recent sale. I note that they now decorate the movement more than before, which looks nice.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

watchout said:


> Holy cow : it said 2 left in stock, bought one and the remaining one went up to $450, what movement in there by the way?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a Miyota 8xxx like I have in one of my Bulovas. Non-hacking or handwinding

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk

Edit: it says it in the item description.
Miyota 821a


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Uatu said:


> Deep Blue Military Divers with Swiss Automatic Movement (SW200) for $199 with the never ending code CYBER.
> 
> MILITARY DIVER 300 SWISS AUTOMATIC - Watches


One day only price drop, interestingly marketed as "prime time event"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

taike said:


> One day only price drop, interestingly marketed as "prime time event"


Stan's never too shy about dancing near the razor's edge, eh?


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Not a watch deal, but this one is for all the Dads out there. Enjoy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Jabrnet said:


> Anyone who bought from the CW sale have a shipping notification? Mine still says processing??


It begins!

My order of straps doesn't appear to have left UK but CW wasted no time in soliciting a review for the watches I didn't buy...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

What did everyone think was so ugly about this? Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

swank said:


> I got my Christopher Ward Slimline from the recent sale. I note that they now decorate the movement more than before, which looks nice.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12339931&d=1499725123"]
> 
> ...


I got mine today as well. Did you happen to get the limited edition? I did and its serial number over 130 which is odd since it's allegedly limited to 100


----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

RyanD said:


> What did everyone think was so ugly about this? Looks pretty good to me.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12340115&d=1499732459"]
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it's the fake tourbillon on the bottom.


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

RyanD said:


> What did everyone think was so ugly about this? Looks pretty good to me.


Yep, it does look quite nice in your pic! Unique design as well. Just goes on to show how bad a watch can look with badly taken photos.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Amazon has VSA Infantry GMT on bracelet. 100M, Sapphire, $85 with Prime free shipping:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JXKNADW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_ep_dp_Bi5yzb12RA682


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

epikoh said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the fake tourbillon on the bottom.


Except that it's a real Sea-Gull tourbillon.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

epikoh said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the fake tourbillon on the bottom.


Really? It appears to be a real tourbillon to my eye. It doesn't look like a simple open heart which is sometimes disguised to look like an active tourbillon.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Jabrnet said:


> Anyone who bought from the CW sale have a shipping notification? Mine still says processing??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


My order says "complete" but I haven't received a shipping notice yet. The charge was also pending on my credit card and has now totally disappeared...


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Except that it's a real Sea-Gull tourbillon.


Wait $600 bucks for a sea gull?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Prime Deals (since we don't know what the deal will be, I don't know if the prices will be any good)

Bulova 97B151 quartz, starting in a half hour:
https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B014MA3..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=T8JS2PNB12FR0P74H616









Bulova 63B186 Accu-Swiss Auto. Starts in a half hour

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00OBL0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=T8JS2PNB12FR0P74H616









Citizen Eco-Drive, Bl5470-57L Eco-Drive. Starts at about 4:30 EDT.
https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00843L..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=T8JS2PNB12FR0P74H616
(Currently available used for $95 and new for $337 on Amazon. Looks like other places have it for about $220)









Eterna Soleure 8310.41.44.1175. Starts at 8:20 EDT

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B002LZU..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=T8JS2PNB12FR0P74H616

This was $539 at Gemnation a year ago. I think I've seen it cheaper than that.









Eterna Soleure Moon phase chronograph 8340.41.44.1175. Starts at 10:25 EDT
https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B002LZU..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=T8JS2PNB12FR0P74H616










It was about $950 earlier this year.
Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #6 (2017) - Page 372

Bulova 65C112 (two-tone) Accu-Swiss Chrono.
https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B0194OC..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=T8JS2PNB12FR0P74H616

These have been _cheap_ . I sold mine (in a different colorway) for less than $300.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

BudLynn said:


> I got mine today as well. Did you happen to get the limited edition? I did and its serial number over 130 which is odd since it's allegedly limited to 100


I got the C5 Malvern Slimline with the old logo on a purple dial.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rogt said:


> Wait $600 bucks for a sea gull?


No, $275 for a Sea-Gull tourbillon TY-802. Do try to keep up. :-d


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

GregoryD said:


> My order says "complete" but I haven't received a shipping notice yet. The charge was also pending on my credit card and has now totally disappeared...


I recall that process is normal for orders paid by CC, they initially put the amount on hold but don't put the charge through until it ships. Their website status may also show complete but it should still be processed and shipped, others have reported that with their CW orders in the past. If they have to cancel the order due to any error they will contact you by email, but you can also call them to confirm your order status. They have a US customer service phone number in their contacts who can put you on hold and contact the UK to check status in real time during their overlapping business hours which I believe are until noon EST.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

RyanD said:


> No, $275 for a Sea-Gull tourbillon TY-802. Do try to keep up. :-d


Thanks...still a lot of dough for a seagull

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rogt said:


> Thanks...still a lot of dough for a seagull


Let us all know when you find a cheaper automatic tourbillon.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

rogt said:


> Wait $600 bucks for a sea gull?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


There are a couple good reviews, comparing the lower end Chinese tourbillons to Swiss offerings. IIRC, the accuracy and finish is not as good but they are no joke.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Marathon TSAR at Amazon for $545

https://www.amazon.com/MARATHON-WW1...deID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=Marathon+watch


----------



## nkrell11 (Oct 24, 2016)

Overall I find the prime day deals pretty disappointing, the Eterna's are about the only thing piquing my interests but I doubt they'll fall into a range I'll feel like paying.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Guys,

Stop with the "Did your CW order ship already posts. We've got the Game on (Amazon Prime) and you guys are gumming up the works with insignificant CW chatter.


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Some hidden deals. 30% off certain watches on checkout

*Citizen Men's BN0150-28E Promaster Diver Analog Japanese Quartz Black Watch $166 down to $116*

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B016R90VBK/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I3T48B0EW6V3G4&colid=2NPVXEIAYLJOC









*Victorinox Men's Analog Display Swiss Quartz Watch $287 down to $200*

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FMRVSB0/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=IB84GRVNHVKBE&colid=2NPVXEIAYLJOC&th=1

*Victorinox Men's Analog Display Swiss Quartz Watch $299 down to $209*







https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0141BMX6M/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I190BV34QUMC1E&colid=2NPVXEIAYLJOC&th=1

*Seiko Men's SNE325 Dress Solar Black Stainless Steel Watch $131 down to $91*







https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNE325...r=1-2&nodeID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=sne419


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

*Victorinox Men's Maverick Analog Display Swiss Quartz Watch $249 down to $174*

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D3LT1KI/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=IZ33DSGB2G3H5&colid=2NPVXEIAYLJOC


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

swank said:


> I got the C5 Malvern Slimline with the old logo on a purple dial.


CW is a crapshoot. I don't even think about it now unless it's been three weeks. I've had some take ages, one show up quickly but I never received a shipping notification, and a couple that arrived and were the wrong watches.


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

30% off some Hirsch straps at checkout for Prime day.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

seriously, 30% on a lot of seikos and citizens. search amazon and look for prime day deal. all of those are 30% off


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks fabulous! Congrats. Any more of those available? Link?


RyanD said:


> What did everyone think was so ugly about this? Looks pretty good to me.
> 
> View attachment 12340115


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

RyanD said:


> What did everyone think was so ugly about this? Looks pretty good to me.
> 
> View attachment 12340115


Strap change was key


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

So far just a few that seem interesting to me for Prime Day. These are sold by Amazon so get the additional 30% off that results in the following:

Citizen Blue Angels for $212: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009DRP9RU/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1









Citizen atomic for $234: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0045TI0UO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1









Victorinox Maverick for $321:https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015OV907I/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Anyone for a yellow dial SKX?? Seiko SKXA35 is about $160 after promo.

Seiko Men's SKXA35 Stainless Steel Automatic Dive Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00068TJ44/


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

GregoryD said:


> So far just a few that seem interesting to me for Prime Day. These are sold by Amazon so get the additional 30% off that results in the following:
> 
> Victorinox Maverick for $321:https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015OV907I/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


less expensive QUARTZ maverick $174....
https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-2...7141123011&psd=1&keywords=Victorinox+Maverick


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

eBay is price matching Amazon's Prime Day deals.

May not matter unless you have some eBay bucks to spend, like I do.

Price Match Guarantee | eBay

Edit, this may be SOP for them, I just haven't noticed it before.


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

20% or 30% of many timex. E.g. Timex Men's Intelligent Quartz Tide Temp Compass Watch https://www.amazon.com/Timex-T2N720...ie=UTF8&qid=1499738084&sr=1-15&keywords=Timex

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

Prime Day Deal Seiko 5 SNKK27 for $52.04

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKK27...keywords=Watch&refinements=p_89:Seiko+Watches


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

GregoryD said:


> So far just a few that seem interesting to me for Prime Day. These are sold by Amazon so get the additional 30% off that results in the following:
> 
> Citizen atomic for $234: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0045TI0UO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


Although one of the least expensive Citizen radio controlled "A-T" watches, it is one of my favorites. I keep this exact watch handy for two reasons: (1) travel - when I need to know the exact time when making flights, this is my "go to" watch. Very simple to change for time zones. Goes with just about anything. (2) To set my automatics - I have too many watches to even consider a winder (which on principle, I refuse to buy). It is highly legible and calibrates correctly almost every night (I live in FL...about as far as you can get from the broadcast tower).

Sapphire crystal, perpetual calendar, 200M WR, decent bracelet, excellent lume, automatically adjusts for DST, syncs to 5 transmitters world wide. As with most Citizen A-T watches, it is almost boringly perfect. If you only have one (and everyone should have at least one A-T), get this.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Casio ProTrek PRG270 is $85 at Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRG-27...&qid=1499738931&sr=1-9&keywords=Casio+G+Shock


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

asushane said:


> Prime Day Deal Seiko 5 SNKK27 for $52.04
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKK27...keywords=Watch&refinements=p_89:Seiko+Watches


not a pretty watch, but someone wants it


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

BudLynn said:


> I got mine today as well. Did you happen to get the limited edition? I did and its serial number over 130 which is odd since it's allegedly limited to 100


Wait you got a purple dial C5 Slimline that's numbered past 100? Pic?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

G Shock G9100 Gulfman is $56. This is the non solar/non atomic version.

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-G910...&qid=1499739202&sr=1-1&keywords=Casio+G+Shock


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm disappointed we haven't all gone completely ape$#!t this Amazon Prime Day like we did last year yet. Are better deals coming? Anyway, here is some good mod fodder:


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Pretty much every Hadley-Roma strap is 30% off, they are decent stuff


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> G Shock G9100 Gulfman is $56. This is the non solar/non atomic version.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-G910...&qid=1499739202&sr=1-1&keywords=Casio+G+Shock
> 
> View attachment 12340355


Amazing deal on an Awesome G-Shock. It has tides and a forged titanium back


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Super Titanium Silvertone Watch $121







https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Supe...TF8&qid=1499739975&sr=1-76&keywords=eco-drive


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has a 30% off code going for Eterna watches, 'AFFETERNA30' and while their selection isn't outstanding, it does make for a couple of impressive deals.

The Kontiki Official Certified Chronometer dive watch, model 1594.44.40.1154, is $2,165.80 with the coupon code. Be Frugal rebate would take that to $2,057.51. That's *$1,772* better than the next-best price I can find.

Eterna KonTiki 1594-44-40-1154 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## det55 (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks a lot to those two members who mentioned Hirsch and Hadley-Roma discounts. I was able to resist all the watches, but in aprox. two days I will be receiving a bunch of straps I didn't know I needed.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*Bulova Accutron II 262kHz Men's 98B245 'Classic' Quartz Chrono at Amazon - $102 FS*

Best price I've seen in awhile. I'm in. Been several weeks since I bought a Bulova! SYL

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00U1LX2BM/


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Some Bergeon Watch tools available during Prime Day.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_in_...+bands&ie=UTF8&qid=1499741062&rnid=2528832011


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Dang I'm really considering that yellow SKXA35 although I was going between the Dan Henry 1970 and the upcoming Helm Kuraburi... But what's up with the "mov't Malaysia?"









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## det55 (Apr 19, 2017)

I believe Seikos are made either in Japan or Malaysia, with the Malaysian source Seikos being what we get in the US (and likely most other places not called japan?).
I could be wrong, but that's what I gathered researching a Seiko a while ago.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I'm disappointed we haven't all gone completely ape$#!t this Amazon Prime Day like we did last year yet. Are better deals coming? Anyway, here is some good mod fodder:


I don't mind stepping into it... nothing matches what you are getting for $52.50. The movement is very good, in fact. Only two caveats about this watch... (a) at this price point, there is little or no QC so check it out closely when you receive. If it is good, then you should have a no problems. (b) IWS, (not a typo for "WIS") - Insufferable Watch Snobs and their snarky remarks.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Wolf watch boxes on Prime Day, 47 different items. I don't follow this brand closely but know they are popular here. Hope there are some bargains with the additional 30%

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...sories&ie=UTF8&qid=1499742747&rnid=2528832011


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

A bunch of watch winders, both high end WOLF and <$30 Diplomats, are also 30% off


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Chirv said:


> Dang I'm really considering that yellow SKXA13 although I was going between the Dan Henry 1970 and the upcoming Helm Kuraburi... But what's up with the "mov't Malaysia?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe you mean SKXA35 for the yellow dial SKX. Personally, I love the SKXA35. It is my favorite summer watch and wear thru the winter also (hey, I live in FL). In fact, it is actually on my wrist at this moment as I am typing. With the 30% discount at Amazon, brings it down to $161! Wow...that is a great deal! If I didn't already have one, I would be pulling the trigger right now on this.

Don't worry over the "Malaysia"...only place the SKXA35 is made. It is designed specifically for the US market. In fact, believe just about every Seiko destined for the US comes out of Malaysia. You generally have to custom order anything JDM.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Believe you mean SKXA35 for the yellow dial SKX. Personally, I love the SKXA35. It is my favorite summer watch and wear thru the winter also (hey, I live in FL). In fact, it is actually on my wrist at this moment as I am typing. With the 30% discount at Amazon, brings it down to $161! Wow...that is a great deal! If I didn't already have one, I would be pulling the trigger right now on this.
> 
> Don't worry over the "Malaysia"...only place the SKXA35 is made. It is designed specifically for the US market. In fact, believe just about every Seiko destined for the US comes out of Malaysia. You generally have to custom order anything JDM.


That also comes with a Seiko 3 year warranty!


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

[deleted bizarre forum artifact double post]


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> Believe you mean SKXA35 for the yellow dial SKX...


Thanks for the heads up and the info, yes my typo. Good to know about the Malaysia business, pretty sure I knew they outsourced production but for some reason thought they still made their movements in Japan. Man, I'm really conflicted now... I've always hated that handset and Hardlex but my collection badly needs some color (besides blue dials and orange accents). I've also got an Amphibia on the way I plan on modding so I'm not sure if I'm down for two modding projects but I could wait on the mods for this one at least until I scratch the hardlex (for fanboys yes I've scratched hardlex quite badly before) and I suppose I could live with the hands...

Edit:


MattFeeder said:


> That also comes with a Seiko 3 year warranty!


This may just push me over the edge... Oh wait right - I plan on modding it anyways.... 
Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> Believe you mean SKXA35 for the yellow dial SKX. Personally, I love the SKXA35. It is my favorite summer watch and wear thru the winter also (hey, I live in FL). In fact, it is actually on my wrist at this moment as I am typing. With the 30% discount at Amazon, brings it down to $161! Wow...that is a great deal! If I didn't already have one, I would be pulling the trigger right now on this.


Nevermind my question! Put it in my cart and presto! $160


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

$75 for this Recraft auto:

Seiko Men's SNKM98 Gold-Tone Stainless Steel Automatic Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MBB0ODY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_taa_nFezzbG7R0V53

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> I have just calculated that for the above seiko I may spend about 150 Euro...which is less then 280 euro requested here from Amazon.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N9300 utilizzando Tapatalk


It's quite some money. Looks worth it.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

How about a Seiko Wall Clock, almost 12" in diameter for $27

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-QXA521...ie=UTF8&qid=1499744865&sr=1-66&keywords=Seiko


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

A bunch of Momentum Watches available on Prime Day. Another brand I don't follow closely but a Titanium field watch for $87 seems like a nice option for a grab and go beater.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...entum+watch&rh=n:13887280011,k:momentum+watch


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Citizen Signature Grand Classic $489

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-NB00...=UTF8&qid=1499746157&sr=1-56&keywords=Citizen


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Timex Waterbury $56

https://www.amazon.com/Timex-Waterb...ie=UTF8&qid=1499747250&sr=1-15&keywords=Timex


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Frederique Constant World Timer $1,963. Crosses the line of affordable but a Limited Edition model with a manufacture FC-718 movement and an MSRP of $3,500. Only 1 available in silver or gold case.

https://www.amazon.com/Frederique-C...499747913&sr=1-2&keywords=Frederique+constant

Some details from Hodinkee

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/hands-on-with-the-limited-edition-frederique-constant-worldtimer


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

NOT A PRIME DAY HAHA!

Still good deal imho http://www.jomadeals.com









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Whoa. If you have an Amazon Rewards credit card, you can get 20% back in store credit today on top of any Prime Day savings and BeFrugal/eBates cash back.










I probably sound like a shill for Amazon but one can really save a ton or make a ton of you are a volume flipper.


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Canadians: $314.92 CAD before tax for the Bulova moonwatch on bracelet. Amazon.ca 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

select purchases only.no big watch selection included



Mr. James Duffy said:


> Whoa. If you have an Amazon Rewards credit card, you can get 20% back in store credit today on top of any Prime Day savings and BeFrugal/eBates cash back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

Amazon has the Fitbit Blaze for $60 off during Prime day. Around 30% off regular retail.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Shuutr said:


> select purchases only.no big watch selection included


Aw dang.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Anyone looking for one of the "original 5" companies flieger watch can get the A dial Laco for $227 shipped on Amazon Prime. That's the auto movement and a fantastic price. It's less then the quartz version sells for usually. Really nice looking watch IMO

https://www.amazon.com/Laco-1925-86...&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Laco/1925


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

City74 said:


> Anyone looking for one of the "original 5" companies flieger watch can get the A dial Laco for $227 shipped on Amazon Prime. That's the auto movement and a fantastic price. It's less then the quartz version sells for usually. Really nice looking watch IMO
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Laco-1925-86...&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Laco/1925
> 
> View attachment 12340837


and each day having to remind myself, which is the hour hand, which is the minute hand...


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

£50 for a mechanical rotary watch, gorgeous and great size at 36mm, I have the stainless steel variant for 2 years now and it's great

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=H0TM627E7AK5TYC3M5QQ

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jgsatl (May 1, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> How about a Seiko Wall Clock, almost 12" in diameter for $27
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-QXA521...ie=UTF8&qid=1499744865&sr=1-66&keywords=Seiko
> 
> View attachment 12340531


eh, quartz.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Davidka said:


> Leather can get wet (although sea water will ruin it eventually) and 300m WR is great - but this does not make a watch a "diver". The original claim was:
> 
> and indeed the Panerai Luminor Marina isn't a diver just like the ULYSSE NARDIN Maxi Marine Chronometer - although it is 200m WR - would you dive with that???
> 
> ...


I thought Panerai originally made the watches for the Italian navy including the salvage divers? In fact didn't Rolex also provide the movements during WWII?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Sean779 said:


> and each day having to remind myself, which is the hour hand, which is the minute hand...


Maybe you should stick to digital


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

jgsatl said:


> eh, quartz.


To be honest kinetic or automatic would be awkward .


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Not on Amazon but on eBay. An Invicta Polar Explorer II Homage for $69.99. Last night it was 109.99. Needless to say I bought it. I'm not ashamed of Invicta  This one will add to the blue dial Explorer II I bought last night from Amazon. These are both impulse purchases but for the price, why not. For the record, I've had the the black dial Invicta Explorer II homage and it's build quality is very good. And these are just a hair under 40mm w/out the crown, with 20mm lugs.










Invicta 9402 Men&apos;s Pro Diver GMT Stainless Steel White Dial Dive Watch 843836094023 | eBay


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Anybody ever try those Diplomat winders? They seem like a good deal but worried about noise, durability, etc.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Raydius said:


> Anybody ever try those Diplomat winders? They seem like a good deal but worried about noise, durability, etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I have a side x side winder from them and it's fine for the $$. If buying from Amazon and you get a noisy one just return it free.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Not sure on quality









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rocat said:


> Not on Amazon but on eBay. An Invicta Polar Explorer II Homage for $69.99. Last night it was 109.99. Needless to say I bought it. I'm not ashamed of Invicta  This one will add to the blue dial Explorer II I bought last night from Amazon. These are both impulse purchases but for the price, why not. For the record, I've had the the black dial Invicta Explorer II homage and it's build quality is very good. And these are just a hair under 40mm w/out the crown, with 20mm lugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Certified Design" Lulz


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM has $25 back on every $100 again today. If you have any desire for a bronze watch, buy this one. I'm wearing mine now.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...andro-baldieri-enigma-bronzo-automatic-ab1961


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Also ran into this, couple hundred cheaper than Joma









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Eterna good deal?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1030 (Mar 11, 2013)

Check out the Christopher Ward summer sale. Some very nice pilot watches – automatic and quartz – for 50% off.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rogt said:


> Eterna good deal?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


No, not really. Wait for the chrono that goes on sale later.


----------



## jb1030 (Mar 11, 2013)

This looks good. I just wish bronze watches weren't so big. Anybody seem anything more in the 38-41 range?


----------



## jb1030 (Mar 11, 2013)

Amazon Prime Day will probably be fodder for lots of activity here today! Purchase wisely, everyone.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

jb1030 said:


> This looks good. I just wish bronze watches weren't so big. Anybody seem anything more in the 38-41 range?


I believe the halios tropic b is 41mm, but it was a limited run and is sold out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mobileman (Apr 4, 2016)

Steinhart Ocean 1 is 42 and a beautiful classy bronze watch.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

wow the enterna chrono is already sold out


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

rogt said:


> wow the enterna chrono is already sold out


same price (maybe better with a coupon) here: Eterna Men's 42mm Soleure Swiss Made Automatic Moon Phase Black Leather Strap Watch


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hirsch Liberty straps and others are part of the prime day too. Makes the Liberty under $30.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nyonya said:


> same price (maybe better with a coupon) here: Eterna Men's 42mm Soleure Swiss Made Automatic Moon Phase Black Leather Strap Watch


EMAIL15 works


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I really have to look away from this thread. I decided to buy a couple of screwdrivers,loctite, and plastic tweezers. I have already spent to much this year on my this, my new hobby. With pressure from my Wife and Daughter, I bought myself a once mini grail, it is not a lot of money but not long ago I was in a much worse position. I was fully intended on buying the Spectre from Doc but, like I said my Wife pulled rank.

I have a Hamilton khaki Aviation on the way as well as the new carrier strap from haveston for it. So NO MORE purchases besided of course the pre-order of the Devil Ray.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

parsig9 said:


> Hirsch Liberty straps and others are part of the prime day too. Makes the Liberty under $30.


Can you post a link, I can't find them


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Jumped on a Hirsch Knight for my sarb035 or Orient Star Classic!!


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/Hirsch-10900...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=4FJHMYBWE41243XGV6E2

Here is the brown one.
Easy to find the rest then. Not called by their names so...


----------



## det55 (Apr 19, 2017)

Went a little crazy with the Hirsch straps ... got three of them.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I really have to look away from this thread. I decided to buy a couple of screwdrivers,loctite, and plastic tweezers. I have already spent to much this year on my this, my new hobby. With pressure from my Wife and Daughter, I bought myself a once mini grail, it is not a lot of money but not long ago I was in a much worse position. I was fully intended on buying the Spectre from Doc but, like I said my Wife pulled rank.
> 
> I have a Hamilton khaki Aviation on the way as well as the new carrier strap from haveston for it. So NO MORE purchases besided of course the pre-order of the Devil Ray.


I'm swimming against a similar tide; S.W.M.B.O. has promised severe repercussions if any more watches cross the threshold this year - good thing that I managed to sneak in a pre-loved Orthos Commander last week........ I wonder what else I can get away with....

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

HAHAH well I bought my Wife a bracelet from Tiffany's so I knew I would have a little bit of leeway. What she does not know about is the Devilray I intend to jump on (and possibly grab a spectre fireball at the same time) as well as the Italian diver kickstarter. It might be time for a part time job LOL.



Ragl said:


> I'm swimming against a similar tide; S.W.M.B.O. has promised severe repercussions if any more watches cross the threshold this year - good thing that I managed to sneak in a pre-loved Orthos Commander last week........ I wonder what else I can get away with....
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alan


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Amazon warehouse 
SKX173 for 144.14 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/ol/B00068TJ76/ref=olp_tab_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used

Only 1 available

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I scored on both Amazon Prime Day Eterna sales


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Grabbing one of these.

Thanks 


City74 said:


> Anyone looking for one of the "original 5" companies flieger watch can get the A dial Laco for $227 shipped on Amazon Prime. That's the auto movement and a fantastic price. It's less then the quartz version sells for usually. Really nice looking watch IMO
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Laco-1925-86...&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Laco/1925
> 
> View attachment 12340837


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

Any good deal on mesh straps for prime day?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I scored on both Amazon Prime Day Eterna sales


Evine is much cheaper on the chrono with code EMAIL15. $787.89 total.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I scored a Bag of Crap for $10 shipped. My first ever!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Time for me to get off the iPhone and back onto the laptop to see more stuff to buy.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Evine is much cheaper on the chrono with code EMAIL15. $787.89 total.


I'm sure that Evine is a good company to do business with but Amazon's return policy and CS alone is worth the premium for me.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I'm sure that Evine is a good company to do business with but Amazon's return policy and CS alone is worth the premium for me.


If you only knew what Evine did for their customers after the Black Friday mess last year...


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Time for me to get off the iPhone and back onto the laptop to see more stuff to buy.


I do not have access to my laptop right now. Do share if you find anything good.
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm so tempted right now to pick up the Eterna Pulsometer or the Moonphase from Evine right now...must resist!! 

Is EMAIL15 the best code to use on evine right now (in case I give in to tempation lol)


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I'm sure that Evine is a good company to do business with but Amazon's return policy and CS alone is worth the premium for me.


I like that watch, but wish it had some color instead of all black moonphase ...


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

RyanD said:


> If you only knew what Evine did for their customers after the Black Friday mess last year...


What did they do? I'am thinking about Eterna Soleure Chrono, but Evine online reviews are rather concerning.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

I grabbed some straps from Amazon. Otherwise... eh.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

I got nothin from amazon u
yay... What a waste of the prime trial

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

So, the much waited prime day was ... a big disappointment ? So much noise, so much anticipation for ... almost nothing?
Just a few watches ... a few straps ... and that was all ?
A lot more exposure got CW for their 50% sale than this.
Seems to me that prime deals are not so tempting ... after all.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

So I scored a Marathon JDD for $883 on Amazon Prime.

This has the Sellita SW-220 movement too! Almost half off the retail from Marathons site. Only 1 more left.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Bought my boys a couple Tonka dump trucks for $6.50 each. Normally around $20 each. :-!


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> So, the much waited prime day was ... a big disappointment ? So much noise, so much anticipation for ... almost nothing?
> Just a few watches ... a few straps ... and that was all ?
> A lot more exposure got CW for their 50% sale than this.
> Seems to me that prime deals are not so tempting ... after all.


I don't know. I was the one that kept saying anticipate disappointment and I ended up with a watch. Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Super Titanium Silvertone Watch30% off half of MSRP. Not a smoking deal but there was some stuff that tempted me. I'm still considering the Blue and Orange seiko 5 that I said was not attractive. It's growing on me.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

For you Glycine fans, Jomashop has this Glycine Combat Sub for $349 after instant rebate. You can also save $20 more if you sign up for their email newsletter.

https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3908-34-c6-lb4b7bf.html


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I got a pair of pants for half off. But no watches?! Why Prime, why? 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

Am I doing this right?!?!?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Somebody please buy this so I can't: Hamilton Khaki Navy H78415733-SD Men's Watch , watches

$450 with the Amex discount...


----------



## weissa (Sep 17, 2015)

I got some Hue bulbs. We program them to change colors and go on and off at certain times. Does that count? 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I can't, already bought 1 a few days ago LOL


weissa said:


> I got some Hue bulbs. We program them to change colors and go on and off at certain times. Does that count?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

You Can Grab This $895 Watch For $45, And Other Amazon Prime Day Steals | HuffPost
Item 10


----------



## bardkc (Aug 3, 2014)

City74 said:


> Anyone looking for one of the "original 5" companies flieger watch can get the A dial Laco for $227 shipped on Amazon Prime. That's the auto movement and a fantastic price. It's less then the quartz version sells for usually. Really nice looking watch IMO
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Laco-1925-86...&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Laco/1925
> 
> View attachment 12340837


Thanks, this makes prime day not a total bust!


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

$299. with code *AFFHAM299
* Hamilton H32455735 Watch , watches


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8926...qid=1499812278&sr=8-1&keywords=invicta+8926ob

Picked one up for modding purposes for $57.45 after tax. You won't see the 30% off until checkout. Sorry if this is a duplicate.


----------



## ShoreFire77 (Apr 27, 2015)

Lew & Huey Orthos and Orthos II on Watchgang for *$299!*















https://thegang.com/collections/watches


----------



## ShoreFire77 (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> $299. with code *AFFHAM299
> * Hamilton H32455735 Watch , watches


That is just pure class


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

ks6177 said:


> View attachment 12342207


I like that orange and blue


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

City74 said:


> That is just pure class


If it wasn't for my SARB033, I'd pull the trigger.


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

Just picked up Mickey Mouse watches for the family!

Here's mine for $28:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0030ZF6J2/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

For the wife (who "can't" read analog watches): $9.09

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002YK5W02/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

For the 2-year-old son: $7.00

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GXXJY3W/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

No amazing deals on amazon but we can still have some fun!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> $299. with code *AFFHAM299
> * Hamilton H32455735 Watch , watches


Wish it was at least 40mm


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

ks6177 said:


> https://thegang.com/collections/watches


This 24-hour pointer Sturmanskie is cool for $299


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks a ton to whoever posted about the hirsch bands, I wound up searching around and found a couple of the normally super expensive natural rubber bands at a great price AND got the extra 30% off of them. It is worth looking around to see if there are any more like this in stock. I just snagged the couple cheapest that I saw, there is def a couple great deals left!


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

asushane said:


> For the 2-year-old son: $7.00
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GXXJY3W/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Wait, your 2 year old son can read an analog watch, but your wife can't?   

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

achernob said:


> Wait, your 2 year old son can read an analog watch, but your wife can't?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol! I guess he can tell me when it's 2:00.

I just have to ask his age after I ask the time!


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

MattFeeder said:


> $299. with code *AFFHAM299
> * Hamilton H32455735 Watch , watches


Still one of my favorite watches.

Hell of a deal.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Amazon.ca has Orient Ray II 30% off....


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

TheNeuB said:


> View attachment 12342319
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton to whoever posted about the hirsch bands, I wound up searching around and found a couple of the normally super expensive natural rubber bands at a great price AND got the extra 30% off of them. It is worth looking around to see if there are any more like this in stock. I just snagged the couple cheapest that I saw, there is def a couple great deals left!


Welcome! Glad you got something.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> Although one of the least expensive Citizen radio controlled "A-T" watches, it is one of my favorites. I keep this exact watch handy for two reasons: (1) travel - when I need to know the exact time when making flights, this is my "go to" watch. Very simple to change for time zones. Goes with just about anything. (2) To set my automatics - I have too many watches to even consider a winder (which on principle, I refuse to buy). It is highly legible and calibrates correctly almost every night (I live in FL...about as far as you can get from the broadcast tower).
> 
> Sapphire crystal, perpetual calendar, 200M WR, decent bracelet, excellent lume, automatically adjusts for DST, syncs to 5 transmitters world wide. As with most Citizen A-T watches, it is almost boringly perfect. If you only have one (and everyone should have at least one A-T), get this.


Watched the 11 minute video on this watch and the technology within---even accommodating setting for leap years ahead of time amongst other neat feature is really amazing. AR sapphire, Ecodrive, Citizen build quaity, a whole lot of watch for the money and not ugly either.

I have a few automatics that are almost frighteningly (to me anyway) accurate, but THIS Citizen would leave me NO valid excuse for being late! Very tempted, as it's a tour de force in terms of technology and unlike my Citizen Calibre 9000 Perpetual Calendar Minute Repeater, it doesn't require two hours and an engineering degree to set!! Flash Gordon and Buck Rogers would've been amazed. Must resist.....


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$75 off $500 at JomaShop if you checkout with Amazon Pay and use the code AMAZONPAY

https://www.jomashop.com/

They have a lot of automatic Glycines for $299. You could get two for $523.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

asushane said:


> Lol! I guess he can tell me when it's 2:00.
> 
> I just have to ask his age after I ask the time!


Too bad there isn't a 47 0'clock for the wife


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

ks6177 said:


> View attachment 12342207


I might be in for one if they added a fire hydrant to the dial face.....


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

atdegs said:


> Somebody please buy this so I can't: Hamilton Khaki Navy H78415733-SD Men's Watch , watches
> 
> $450 with the Amex discount...
> 
> View attachment 12342097


How's the lume on that bad bear?


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

RyanD said:


> What did everyone think was so ugly about this? Looks pretty good to me.
> 
> View attachment 12340115


Oh man are you the one that scored that? Great buy! If you did get the Amazon Warehouse deal how was the finish? The description said small scratches.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I got one of these from the gooroo for $400 about a month ago. Another seller (new but getting good feedback) now offers it for *$385*. These were considered great buys at $700+ a year ago.

The rubber strap is good and has a nice but not overbearing smell. It's quickly becoming my favorite daily wearer. 42mm and only 10.75 height so wears great.

Glycine Men&apos;s 3908.196.N1.D9 Combat Sub Automatic 42mm Black Dial - GL0087 | eBay


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Strmwatch said:


> Wish it was at least 40mm


I just wish they had a different color option


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Nonexistent I'm pretty sure.



Robangel said:


> How's the lume on that bad bear?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> I got one of these from the gooroo for $400 about a month ago. Another seller (new but getting good feedback) now offers it for *$385*. These were considered great buys at $700+ a year ago.
> 
> The rubber strap is good and has a nice but not overbearing smell. It's quickly becoming my favorite daily wearer. 42mm and only 10.75 height so wears great.
> 
> Glycine Men&apos;s 3908.196.N1.D9 Combat Sub Automatic 42mm Black Dial - GL0087 | eBay


That account is also gooroo's


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

taike said:


> That account is also gooroo's


I had a feeling they were the same. Great friendly customer service.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

yinzburgher said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8926...qid=1499812278&sr=8-1&keywords=invicta+8926ob
> 
> Picked one up for modding purposes for $57.45 after tax. You won't see the 30% off until checkout. Sorry if this is a duplicate.


Grabbed 2 for modding for about $115 total. Very nice. Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Amazon still has some deals for Prime Day on the Timex Waterbury & Expedition series--pretty classic designs in reasonable case sizes. Indiglo too. I grabbed a couple that I've been watching for a while, but finally found the colors, dials and bands I preffered at a good price, better than any I've seen on Ebay. Just a couple hours to go, so have a look if it ticks your interest.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

In the end, I couldn't resist the SRPA29 for $125, seems like a great deal


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> How about a Seiko Wall Clock, almost 12" in diameter for $27
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-QXA521...ie=UTF8&qid=1499744865&sr=1-66&keywords=Seiko
> 
> View attachment 12340531


Thanks, J, 'bought it! I have another model in my office and I don't care for the look, so this will work nicely.

I LOVE the silent, sweeping seconds!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Orient watch USA has the mako 2 and ray 2 for $162.5 and $167.5 respectively. Use code DIVETIME. 

I think Amazon is about the same price though.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Seiko field solar still available on amazon prime day, lowest i have seen , at about 65$, an impulse buy. Search SNE329


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Bulova Precisionist in Rose Gold on eBay for $88 delivered.


----------



## lecorbeau (Apr 25, 2013)

Christopher Ward 50% Summer Sale ends 23:59 tomorrow: 
https://www.christopherward.com/events/flah-ecirp


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Update on the DOM invincible watch.

The metal sure seems to be T1 tungsten steel. The hardness measured 92 on the Rockwell 15-N scale which equals 64 Rockwell C. T1 steel is 62-66 Rockwell C.

The "sapphire" crystal measured 84 on the Rockwell 15-N scale, and the hardness tester left a significant mark in the crystal. It looks like that is on the low end of regular glass.


----------



## jackP (Oct 31, 2013)

parsig9 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Hirsch-10900...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=4FJHMYBWE41243XGV6E2
> 
> Here is the brown one.
> Easy to find the rest then. Not called by their names so...


My absolute favorite strap. I have it on my X-wind. Looks, feels and smells great!


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

My green dial Recraft from the day before Prime Day just arrived and I like it! Wish it didn't have polished center bracelet but it's a fun dial and a comfortable and wearable size.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Update on the DOM invincible watch.
> 
> The metal sure seems to be T1 tungsten steel. The hardness measured 92 on the Rockwell 15-N scale which equals 64 Rockwell C. T1 steel is 62-66 Rockwell C.
> 
> The "sapphire" crystal measured 84 on the Rockwell 15-N scale, and the hardness tester left a significant mark in the crystal. It looks like that is on the low end of regular glass.


Not to derail the deal train, but how exactly does one test hardness?

There's also clearly a Rockwell/"Somebody's *watch*ing me" joke in here, but I haven't had enough coffee to make it...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

gabethegoat said:


> Not to derail the deal train, but how exactly does one test hardness?
> ...


Depends on relative hardness. Grab the appropriate ball and press up against the thing and compare to items of known hardness.

But for mohs hard you scratch it.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

boze said:


> My green dial Recraft from the day before Prime Day just arrived and I like it! *Wish it didn't have polished center bracelet* but it's a fun dial and a comfortable and wearable size.


A scotch brite pad, a few minutes, and you can have a nice brushed finish. I've done that myself with great results.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

gabethegoat said:


> Not to derail the deal train, but how exactly does one test hardness?
> 
> There's also clearly a Rockwell/"Somebody's *watch*ing me" joke in here, but I haven't had enough coffee to make it...


The tester we have looks something like this. It presses on the object with a carbide point.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Second Amazon Seiko of the week! I dig the understated dial.

Does this one have a nickname? I can't get used to referring to it as my SRPA29.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Update on the DOM invincible watch.
> 
> The metal sure seems to be T1 tungsten steel. The hardness measured 92 on the Rockwell 15-N scale which equals 64 Rockwell C. T1 steel is 62-66 Rockwell C.
> 
> The "sapphire" crystal measured 84 on the Rockwell 15-N scale, and the hardness tester left a significant mark in the crystal. It looks like that is on the low end of regular glass.


I don't know what T1 steel is? How does that compare to 316 Stainless?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron davis (Oct 21, 2016)

I believe that's called a Seiko 'Core' Automatic so most people call it a 'Seiko Core'


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cuevobat said:


> I don't know what T1 steel is? How does that compare to 316 Stainless?
> 
> *Sent from my iPhone* using Tapatalk


:think:


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

RyanD said:


> :think:


Wikipedia says

A514 is a particular type of high strength steel, which is quenched and tempered alloy steel, with a yield strength of 100,000 psi (100 ksi or approximately 700 MPa). The ArcelorMittal trademarked name is T-1.[1] A514 is primarily used as a structural steel for building construction. A517 is a closely related alloy that is used for the production of high-strength pressure vessels.

That's not particularly helpful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

boze said:


> My green dial Recraft from the day before Prime Day just arrived and I like it! Wish it didn't have polished center bracelet but it's a fun dial and a comfortable and wearable size.


I had the blue/gray face version of that for a while. The lack of luminous hands (and dial) and the size for a vintage look watch eventually led me to mod it with some luminous baton hands and finally flip it. I think the green is the best looking of the bunch, though and fares better without new hands. Even during the day, the silver/black hands were hard to read against the dial on mine.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cuevobat said:


> Wikipedia says
> 
> A514 is a particular type of high strength steel, which is quenched and tempered alloy steel, with a yield strength of 100,000 psi (100 ksi or approximately 700 MPa). The ArcelorMittal trademarked name is T-1.[1] A514 is primarily used as a structural steel for building construction. A517 is a closely related alloy that is used for the production of high-strength pressure vessels.
> 
> ...


First result from Google:

T1 Tool Steel AISI | 1.3355 | HS18-0-1 | SKH2 HSS - Otai Special Steel


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Nice Seiko, boze. Looks almost just like my tag carrera. Slick looking watch


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

RyanD said:


> First result from Google:
> 
> T1 Tool Steel AISI | 1.3355 | HS18-0-1 | SKH2 HSS - Otai Special Steel


Maybe somebody that knows metals can answer this.

I look up 316 Stainless steel and see it has a hardness of Hardness, Rockwell of 80. T1 Steel has a hardness of 92 on the Rockwell 15-N; but I am not sure how Rockwell 80 compares to Rockwell 15-n, and more specifically, what that means in real life use how much harder is T1 to 316 in some way a non-metals person can understand? Like its so close it doesn't matter, or, oh yea, thats a big difference, you know qualitative real life knowledge that experts can bring to a conversation.

It's too bad we don't have someone like that on this board.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Heads Up! I saw a Metallurgist here! (LOL place) -Thread #1 (2017)



cuevobat said:


> I don't know what T1 steel is? How does that compare to 316 Stainless?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





cuevobat said:


> Wikipedia says
> 
> A514 is a particular type of high strength steel, which is quenched and tempered alloy steel, with a yield strength of 100,000 psi (100 ksi or approximately 700 MPa). The ArcelorMittal trademarked name is T-1.[1] A514 is primarily used as a structural steel for building construction. A517 is a closely related alloy that is used for the production of high-strength pressure vessels.
> 
> ...





RyanD said:


> First result from Google:
> 
> T1 Tool Steel AISI | 1.3355 | HS18-0-1 | SKH2 HSS - Otai Special Steel


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Heads Up! I saw a Metallurgist here! (LOL place) -Thread #1 (2017)


Yea, no kidding; a pretty self important lab rat, that can make measurements but doesn't have the experience and training to interpret the results.


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

GadgetKing said:


> I had the blue/gray face version of that for a while. The lack of luminous hands (and dial) and the size for a vintage look watch eventually led me to mod it with some luminous baton hands and finally flip it. I think the green is the best looking of the bunch, though and fares better without new hands. Even during the day, the silver/black hands were hard to read against the dial on mine.


I have the same watch and the same issues. Where did you get the hands?


----------



## asmd (Mar 1, 2016)

anybody buy a certified pre owned from ashford - store display?
eyeing one myself and would like to know experiences on items received. 
xtra20 on ashford has me pouring over their site all morning looking at things i really dont need.. lol

Thanks.

asmd


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cuevobat said:


> Maybe somebody that knows metals can answer this.
> 
> I look up 316 Stainless steel and see it has a hardness of Hardness, Rockwell of 80. T1 Steel has a hardness of 92 on the Rockwell 15-N; but I am not sure how Rockwell 80 compares to Rockwell 15-n, and more specifically, what that means in real life use how much harder is T1 to 316 in some way a non-metals person can understand? Like its so close it doesn't matter, or, oh yea, thats a big difference, you know qualitative real life knowledge that experts can bring to a conversation.
> 
> It's too bad we don't have someone like that on this board.


You'll learn more if you actually research a topic yourself.

You can only compare hardness on the same scale. 316 stainless is 80 on the Rockwell B scale. T1 is 62-66 on the Rockwell C scale. T1 is MUCH harder.
Brinell and Rockwell Hardness Conversion Chart | Rockwell, Rockwell Superficial, Brinell, Vickers, Shore Hardness Conversion Table | Engineers Edge

Besides, the question was whether the DOM watch is actually made out of the claimed materials. It does appear to be made of tungsten steel as claimed, but the crystal doesn't seem to be sapphire.

Now for the drill test!


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

RyanD said:


> You'll learn more if you actually research a topic yourself.
> 
> You can only compare hardness on the same scale. 316 stainless is 80 on the Rockwell B scale. T1 is 62-66 on the Rockwell C scale. T1 is MUCH harder.
> Brinell and Rockwell Hardness Conversion Chart | Rockwell, Rockwell Superficial, Brinell, Vickers, Shore Hardness Conversion Table | Engineers Edge
> ...


Thank you, MUCH harder, that's what I was looking for. Who doesn't want a harder watch.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

asmd said:


> anybody buy a certified pre owned from ashford - store display?
> eyeing one myself and would like to know experiences on items received.
> xtra20 on ashford has me pouring over their site all morning looking at things i really dont need.. lol
> 
> ...


If you get code XTRA20 to work on certified pre-owned, you are a hero. Stranger things have happened though.

The first "store display" I got had a dent in it, but it was a good enough deal anyway. I have another out for delivery today.


----------



## asmd (Mar 1, 2016)

RyanD said:


> If you get code XTRA20 to work on certified pre-owned, you are a hero. Stranger things have happened though.
> 
> The first "store display" I got had a dent in it, but it was a good enough deal anyway. I have another out for delivery today.


lol.. nah. 
xtra20 doesnt work on certified pre ownded, 
i cant even get it to work on new. for some reason.. it seems selective.
the cert pre owned caught my eye... thats all, just anxious.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cuevobat said:


> Thank you, MUCH harder, that's what I was looking for. Who doesn't want a harder watch.


The case and bracelet would make a great base for modding. You'd basically end up with a custom Rado for cheap.

I still need to open the back and see what quartz movement is in it. The case back looks like regular stainless steel and is held on by 4 screws.


----------



## jay799 (Jun 28, 2017)

asmd said:


> lol.. nah.
> xtra20 doesnt work on certified pre ownded,
> i cant even get it to work on new. for some reason.. it seems selective.
> the cert pre owned caught my eye... thats all, just anxious.


Xtra20 only works on watches on clearance. ie, click on the clearance tab, or check 'clearance' in the filter.


----------



## asmd (Mar 1, 2016)

jay799 said:


> Xtra20 only works on watches on clearance. ie, click on the clearance tab, or check 'clearance' in the filter.


just did a chat and got them to apply 20% off on a new in box watch of the one that was cert pre owned.


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

El Primitivo said:


> I have the same watch and the same issues. Where did you get the hands?


I think they came off a J Springs (by Seiko) that I modified.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay799 (Jun 28, 2017)

asmd said:


> just did a chat and got them to apply 20% off on a new in box watch of the one that was cert pre owned.


Good to know, but that is different than the coupon. That is just good negotiation.


----------



## L2Lmatters (May 22, 2017)

asmd, I bought one of the Hamiltons from their pre owned section - perfect condition but could tell the leather strap had been tried on a few times. I'm still happy with the purchase though.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Steve from Benarus/Raven/Stevral watches is blowing out his entire inventory of leather straps in various sizes. Check out his ad here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4485981

10$ each, can't beat that IMO. Wondering if he is closing up business or it is just a way to clean up his inventory.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Steve from Benarus/Raven/Stevral watches is blowing out his entire inventory of leather straps in various sizes. Check out his ad here:
> 
> FS: New Leather Straps - CHEAP
> 
> ...


Nice sale, hope they're good. I ordered a couple, can't go wrong for $10.

Should be perfect for my modded SKX007 from Duarte.


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> Nice sale, hope they're good. I ordered a couple, can't go wrong for $10.
> 
> Should be perfect for my modded SKX007 from Duarte.
> View attachment 12344309


I sent an email, hope that works!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Jabrnet said:


> I sent an email, hope that works!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I sent an email and money using the PayPal.me link and already received shipping notification.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I sent an email to Benarus because the pics show the same straps just say different widths. I was interested in one of the "I" straps and in the large pic it says 24mm but the smaller pic says 20mm. We shall see


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

swank said:


> A scotch brite pad, a few minutes, and you can have a nice brushed finish. I've done that myself with great results.


Right you are, thanks!


----------



## ahslan (Jul 9, 2015)

Forgot to update the thread here after ordering my watch yesterday. Stumbled upon Momentum's Logic 42 (Model: 1M-SP10U2B) on amazon for $36 shipped so I had to pull this trigger on it. This will be my second Momentum watch for ~$35, the first one being my Momentum Base Layer, which is the watch that really got me into watches 

Kicking myself for not looking at the Momentum's women's watches since I think I probably would have pulled the trigger on their M1 Splash 38 (guessing it would have been ~$50 with the prime day discount)...oh well...


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Today's the last day for anyone wanting to preorder the Ball Nightbreaker for $750-$799.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

If anyone is looking for a *smaller Wang*, MassDrop has them ..38 mm.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/kent-wang-bauhaus-watch


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Wiggy999 said:


> If anyone is looking for a *smaller Wang*, MassDrop has them ..38 mm.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/kent-wang-bauhaus-watch


 That's the last thing I've been looking for.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> How about a Seiko Wall Clock, almost 12" in diameter for $27
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-QXA521...ie=UTF8&qid=1499744865&sr=1-66&keywords=Seiko
> 
> View attachment 12340531


I have that very clock. It's one of two in my kitchen.

It has great lume actually. I'm really glad I bought it, even at ~$45 at Princeton Watches.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Thank goodness I had too much homework to have time to jump on those Prime day straps. Just ordered two from Benarus... disappointed he didn't have a black 20mm but I'll survive.


----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

Massdrop sells a watch with NH35 for $69

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/spinnaker-capri-automatic-watch


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Amazon has a stack of returned Fossil Q Marshal smartwatches for $146 each with Prime and free returns. I have a Q Founder and the bracelet is excellent. Updates to Wear v2 also.

Fossil Q Marshal Gen 2 Touchscreen Gunmetal Stainless Steel Smartwatch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BTTUC2Q/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_y1Qzzb6YN2FYT


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

$97 is the cheapest this gold tone Recraft auto has been in a while...

Seiko Men's 'Recraft Series' Japanese Automatic Brown Leather Dress Watch (Model: SNKN70) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0188LDADQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_ieRzzbG2QMN8H


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This Prime Day deal showed up. It's a whole lot of awesome for $100. No running seconds (good thing), countdown bezel, 1/20 second indicator at 12, semi-sweeping chrono second hand, unique case design, and full lume dial. All that and made in Germany.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

$553.35 with Be Frugal rebate.

They say it's a "women's diver" but it's 36mm, so it would work great for many of you. I don't see it anywhere else for under a grand.

Oris Aquis Date Men's Watch Model: 73376524725RS


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

CW moonphase arrived today. I wasn't quite convinced about this one based on the photos I've seen, but it looks great in person. The textured moon really stands out.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

RyanD said:


> CW moonphase arrived today. I wasn't quite convinced about this one based on the photos I've seen, but it looks great in person. The textured moon really stands out.
> 
> View attachment 12345327


If this was picked up in the recent CW sale, I will have to show this to a colleague at work who paused for a second to consult with his wife as to a which version to get and turned back to see the blue one had gone! He had to settle for the white faced version with the gold moon instead...he will be happy to swap when ever you are! 

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

This looks like quite the deal if you like square!! Unless I'm missing something-- swiss mechanical for $110 !

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> This looks like quite the deal if you like square!! Unless I'm missing something-- swiss mechanical for $110 !
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


Gone - Did anybody get an order in before they realised their mistake?


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes-- I did. lol That was a mistake? There were 4 and I bought 1. Maybe someone scooped up the other 3 that fast?

Consolation prize-- they have some pretty good prices on some new Revue Thommen's too -- from Perfect Timing. I like the look of a lot of their watches-- but it doesn't seem that they get much respect.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=revue+thommen


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

pesman said:


> If this was picked up in the recent CW sale, I will have to show this to a colleague at work who paused for a second to consult with his wife as to a which version to get and turned back to see the blue one had gone! He had to settle for the white faced version with the gold moon instead...he will be happy to swap when ever you are!
> 
> Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


Damm, missed those! For how much did the moonphases sell?


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

boze said:


> Second Amazon Seiko of the week! I dig the understated dial.
> 
> Does this one have a nickname? I can't get used to referring to it as my SRPA29.


Could be ray, stingray.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Wiggy999 said:


> If anyone is looking for a *smaller Wang*, MassDrop has them ..38 mm.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/kent-wang-bauhaus-watch


Over 300. Pricy for a homage. Rodina is priced at 100 at comparison.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> This Prime Day deal showed up. It's a whole lot of awesome for $100. No running seconds (good thing), countdown bezel, 1/20 second indicator at 12, semi-sweeping chrono second hand, unique case design, and full lume dial. All that and made in Germany.
> 
> View attachment 12345135
> 
> ...


No doubt about the good price. but looks a bit thick.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

patrolmi said:


> This looks like quite the deal if you like square!! Unless I'm missing something-- swiss mechanical for $110 !
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


Gone. Clearly a steal.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluemoon61 (Feb 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

ninzeo said:


> Damm, missed those! For how much did the moonphases sell?


Around £750 as I recall...

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

pesman said:


> Around £750 as I recall...


$754 USD


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

RyanD said:


> $754 USD


Bargain! Gotta love our current exchange rate!

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

Do you have an idea when will be the next cw 50% sale?



RyanD said:


> $754 USD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

This is beautiful. I really wanted to jump on this but I have spent too much this year already and my Wife and Daughter got me that Hamilton Khaki aviation that was posted a few pages ago. The dial is spectacular....



boze said:


> Second Amazon Seiko of the week! I dig the understated dial.
> 
> Does this one have a nickname? I can't get used to referring to it as my SRPA29.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Massdrop ....Victorinox Airboss Mach Watchhttps://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-airboss-mach-watch

















Mach 4 vs. Mach 7: The DifferencesThe most noticeable difference between these watches is the subsidiary seconds dial between 6 and 8 o'clock on the Mach 4. This creatively designed complication counts from 0 to 30 on the white portion of the semicircle, and from 30 to 60 on the black portion of the semicircle. The long hand points at the white portion, while the short hand points at the black portion. Also noticeable are the oversize numerals at 3, 6, and 9 o'clock on the Mach 7. Less noticeable are the mechanical movements. While the Mach 4 is hand-winding only, the Mach 7 is equipped with an automatic movement that winds itself as the wearer moves about

$329.99 -> $299.99​


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Report back on Jomashop Swiss Legend $20 Winder

Bottom line: It looks nice and it works fine so far, probably worth $20.00

Now I can keep 5 watches going, that's a weeks worth.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Ordered a few, probably pretty good quality coming from Steve. 


smille76 said:


> Steve from Benarus/Raven/Stevral watches is blowing out his entire inventory of leather straps in various sizes. Check out his ad here:
> 
> FS: New Leather Straps - CHEAP
> 
> ...


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Put the 29 on a Prime Day Hadley Roma that just arrived...


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

LIW is having the Orient Esteem on sale for $117.

https://www.longislandwatch.com/search_results_a/258.html?search=oreint+esteem


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

OrientWatchUSA is having 50% off for the Makos and Rays with coupon code DIVETIME.

https://orientwatchusa.com/?s=faa02&post_type=product


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Timex is having a 48 hour flash sale 25% off

Watches for Men, Women, Boys, and Girls | Timex


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

Peace N Time said:


> OrientWatchUSA is having 50% off for the Makos and Rays with coupon code DIVETIME.
> 
> https://orientwatchusa.com/?s=faa02&post_type=product


Insofar as I can tell, that puts prices on par with what's currently showing up for the same models on Amazon.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

BlueSmokeLounge said:


> Insofar as I can tell, that puts prices on par with what's currently showing up for the same models on Amazon.


The price from OWUSA with coupon is still better than Amazon not by much but definitely lower. Ray 2 blue for $166 vs Amazon $183 + tax comes to about $200.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

The Seiko SRPA29 I've been posting pix of is on Warehouse deals for $116, which is $5 less than I paid on prime day. Says one available and it has small scratches on the bracelet.

Here's mine:


----------



## jackP (Oct 31, 2013)

cuevobat said:


> Report back on Jomashop Swiss Legend $20 Winder
> 
> Bottom line: It looks nice and it works fine so far, probably worth $20.00
> 
> ...


I can report the same. I personally love that I can use batteries since I don't have a convenient power source where I like to keep my watches.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Also one Mako II via Amazon Warehouse for $143..

Orient Men's FAA02001B9 Mako II Analog Automatic Hand-Winding Silver Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AK5TQQ8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_hZ7zzbN215PYB


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

*Not A Deal
Amazon Prime Day breaks record; sales grew by more than 60 percent despite lack of good watch deals.*Amazon said Wednesday that the sales event was its "biggest day ever," with sales this year surpassing its 2016 Black Friday and Cyber Monday results.


Prime Day sales this year surpassed Amazon's Black Friday and Cyber Monday, the e-commerce giant says.
It says sales grew by more than 60 percent from 2016.
A "record number" of Prime members shopped across 13 countries, Amazon says; The most popular purchase was the Echo Dot.
Amazon's Prime Day sets company sales record - Jul. 12, 2017

"Nobody does any business in July. ... Amazon intends to take over the world, and they're doing a pretty darn good job of it."

WUS Members lament the lack of good watch deals, call Prime Event a bust. Amazon responds, who needs a watch when you can get our most popular item the Echo Dot smart speaker -- priced at $35, down from $50, it will tell you the time and order more laundry detergent for you. Lets see your Tissot Le Louch do that?

On a related note, Amazon fires its spokesperson and apologizes to the SWATCH group.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

boze said:


> The Seiko SRPA29 I've been posting pix of is on Warehouse deals for $116, which is $5 less than I paid on prime day. Says one available and it has small scratches on the bracelet.
> 
> Here's mine:


Lovely watch, but 42mm, not 38mm. Breaks my heart.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

Peace N Time said:


> The price from OWUSA with coupon is still better than Amazon not by much but definitely lower. Ray 2 blue for $166 vs Amazon $183 + tax comes to about $200.


Good point. I should learn math, but math is hard.


----------



## lolboy (May 26, 2017)

Saw a deal here in the sales section... vintage stuff.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Invicta 8926 automatic available used for $72. Good deal ?










https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8926OB-Analog-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless/dp/B000JQFX1G

Debating should I order an Invicta or a combi bracelet for my Casio gw5000 around the same price ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Ossamanity said:


> Invicta 8926 automatic available used for $72. Good deal ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really...


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Amazon warehouse deal 
Invicta 9404SYB a couple available for $55 and change listed as original packaging, packing.

Is this a good deal or should I just stop and order the Casio combi bracelet ::think

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-9404SYB-Automatic-Self-Wind-Stainless/dp/B0159W1X72










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Ossamanity said:


> Amazon warehouse deal
> Invicta 9404SYB a couple available for $55 and change listed as original packaging, packing.
> 
> Is this a good deal or should I just stop and order the Casio combi bracelet ::think
> ...


Better:

https://camelcamelcamel.com/Invicta-9404SYB-Automatic-Self-Wind-Stainless/product/B0159W1X72


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

at Creation...


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

NOT A DEAL

Arrived today, CW Malvern C5 Slimline, thanks to @EA-Sport and others who posted sale last week












peatnick said:


> Just ordered an old logo Malvern on sale just above the cost of its ETA 2801 movement
> 
> View attachment 12313122
> 
> . .


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

pmarte said:


> at Creation...
> View attachment 12346815


Already have the pepsi on its way!

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

pmarte said:


> at Creation...
> View attachment 12346815


Thanks for the heads up! I've been waiting for a good turtle deal for a while. Japanese jackpot (777J1) ordered!


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

ergezen1 said:


> Do you have an idea when will be the next cw 50% sale?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They'll be a winter one but get ready to move quickly. Summer one is generally the best. Can't imagine they sell much in-between as we all hang on.

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Ossamanity said:


> Amazon warehouse deal
> Invicta 9404SYB a couple available for $55 and change listed as original packaging, packing.
> 
> Is this a good deal or should I just stop and order the Casio combi bracelet ::think
> ...


This dang post sent me down a two-hour rabbit hole. Trying to decide if I want to buy that watch and turn it into a kind of Seamaster homage. Blue bezel is easy, sourcing skeleton sword hands is proving a lot tougher....


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

NOT A DEAL

Just FYI: I got my 2nd Hamilton Pan Europ Chorno from Ashford today, from the last $599 sale. And again, like the previous silver version I had to return, the chrono hand resets to 59.5. So back to Ashford it goes.

And I just picked up 3 or 4 straps from Amazon prime day just for the Hammy that I guess I'll just return as well.

So buyer beware for the next time ashford has these chronos in stock.


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Took a punt on this warehouse deal. Listed as "good" condition with no specifics mentioned. $80 for a Bulova Accu-Swiss automatic ($80 for a swiss auto???)... and it's from Amazon, so I can just send it back if it's a mess. Says there's one left at that price.









https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Swiss...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=64G28ZHDPFXHBTFCDAJK


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

This watch is not for everyone.. the stock band is odd (charitably) the stock band is actually pretty comfortable if you use the watch just for hiking .etc you could certainly just leave it on the stock band.. and Seiko very oddly chose not to put a CDT on an ABC watch which is an unfortunate short coming.. but

$31.46 for solar ABC watch is pretty compelling (this annoyingly is about $6 less than I paid for mine) it is a pretty cool watch (i think I dig it) I have just put mine on a Timex Velcro strap.. I had tried the jayandkeys gshock nato strap adapters.. they fit ..but are not a good idea as it makes the watch sit visibly off your wrist (noticeable gap between watch and wrist).

SEIKO SBEB003 warehouse deal
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00JGILZD8/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all

here is mine









stock band


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I got the Hamilton Twilight from Ashford. Interesting watch. It has a lot of dirt under the crystal, so it's going back.


----------



## jay799 (Jun 28, 2017)

asushane said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Just FYI: I got my 2nd Hamilton Pan Europ Chorno from Ashford today, from the last $599 sale. And again, like the previous silver version I had to return, the chrono hand resets to 59.5. So back to Ashford it goes.
> 
> ...





RyanD said:


> I got the Hamilton Twilight from Ashford. Interesting watch. It has a lot of dirt under the crystal, so it's going back.


I will make it three hamilton's and ashford.

I had to send my khaki back today due to what I would describe as a manufacturing defect on the side of the case. It was like a straight line mark on the side of the case between the two parts of the main case. It was either a defect or damage. I asked for a replacement, so I will see how that goes.


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

So have I just totally missed all the pre-owned stuff at Ashford's or did they just upload a crap ton? I thought a couple weeks ago there was like 15.. now over 300 including many many Hamiltons I would have jumped on had I not gotten that CW Limited Edition... I know where to look for my next watch!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monte138 (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi guys,

I'm new to watchuseek forums and I've been trolling it in hopes to find a good daily watch. Thanks to this thread I was able to snag the Victorinox mechanical Maverick on Prime Day and it is amazing. I wish I could capture how great the dial shines and the depth that it has because of it:


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Wiggy999 said:


> If anyone is looking for a *smaller Wang*, MassDrop has them ..38 mm.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/kent-wang-bauhaus-watch


Lol!!!

what?

no thanks :-D


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Wiggy999 said:


> If anyone is looking for a *smaller Wang*, MassDrop has them ..38 mm.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/kent-wang-bauhaus-watch


Worst complication ever.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Caberguy said:


> Took a punt on this warehouse deal. Listed as "good" condition with no specifics mentioned. $80 for a Bulova Accu-Swiss automatic ($80 for a swiss auto???)... and it's from Amazon, so I can just send it back if it's a mess. Says there's one left at that price.
> 
> View attachment 12347051
> 
> ...


This makes me mad. $80????


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Au ebay, spend $150 and get $25 off anything.
Code YOUR25


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I think that this is a good deal.

Jomashop selling the Tudor Black Bay for US$2750

https://www.jomashop.com/tudor-watch-79230b-bkss.html?utm_source=googleproduct&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=googleproductsearch_au&pt_source=googleads&pt_medium=cpc&pt_campaign=(ROI)+Shopping+(AUS)+-+Sale+Watches+$3000+-+6000&gclid=CPHXi9CziNUCFZEEKgods3UE_w


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Monte138 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to watchuseek forums and I've been trolling it in hopes to find a good daily watch. Thanks to this thread I was able to snag the Victorinox mechanical Maverick on Prime Day and it is amazing. I wish I could capture how great the dial shines and the depth that it has because of it:
> 
> View attachment 12347341


Enjoy the watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Not a deal, rather an update from Christopher Ward. I ordered the purple limited edition C5 Malvern slimline that I missed out on during the last half price sale. Watch arrived and is beautiful, however I noticed my caseback had no limited edition numbering. The serial number oddly enough was 0133, as well as listed in the manual as serial 0133. I reached out to Christopher ward inquiring about this as its limited to 100. I was told that they made a mistake and accidentally placed the wrong caseback on my watch and I could send it back and they will swap it for the correct one. After doing further digging I have come across at least 2 more examples of this exact watch with this same issue on various resale sites. One of 2 things in my mind has happened. 1 CW is producing more of the limited editions than they say, or 2 CW qc has gotten pretty bad if a minimum of 3 of 100 special limited editions ship with incorrect casebacks and accompanying paperwork. Either way I am no longer comfortable with CW at this point and feel I will be sending this watch back. Bonus I received their "special buy" straps and as I peeled the protective film off part of the coloring and bits of the band came off with. Talk about a swing and a miss on my entire order.[HR][/HR][SUP][/SUP]


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Prime day pick up is here. 








Love that dial. Can't wait to put it on leather.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

No watches this year and more misses than hits during the Prime day fiasco, but I did find a notched strap that fits pretty darn good on the Outdoor.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Wiggy999 said:


> If anyone is looking for a *smaller Wang*, MassDrop has them ..38 mm.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/kent-wang-bauhaus-watch


Jeeeez... how old are you people here?? 12?

However... A smaller Wang would probably go great with a smaller Ball... or 2. :think:


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

^^^ Collection can be conveniently stored in wife's purse... :-d


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

Monte138 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to watchuseek forums and I've been trolling it in hopes to find a good daily watch. Thanks to this thread I was able to snag the Victorinox mechanical Maverick on Prime Day and it is amazing. I wish I could capture how great the dial shines and the depth that it has because of it:
> 
> View attachment 12347341


Fortunately you weren't trolling.

Congrats on the nice watch and welcome to the club.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Dante231 said:


> Fortunately you weren't trolling.
> 
> Congrats on the nice watch and welcome to the club.


Yes, he was trolling. And he caught a nice one.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trolling_(fishing)


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

nordwulf said:


> Jeeeez... how old are you people here?? 12?
> 
> However... A smaller Wang would probably go great with a smaller Ball... or 2. :think:


Wang and ball...someone had to quote that!! hahah



Wiggy999 said:


> If anyone is looking for a *smaller Wang*, MassDrop has them ..38 mm.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/kent-wang-bauhaus-watch


Love me some small Wangs!!



BDC said:


> ^^^ Collection can be conveniently stored in wife's purse... :-d


That is where my 1 1/2" is stored... (1/2 not dropped yet?)


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Wiggy999 said:


> If anyone is looking for a *smaller Wang*, MassDrop has them


I prefer women myself, so no.

Now if you find Gabrielle free and clear...








I'll take a look. Since I'm married, I still can't buy.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> Prime day pick up is here.....
> Can't wait to put it on leather.


Lol.. We already buy the same watches but it looks like we make the same strap changes now too.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

eBay has a 20% off coupon going with a minimum purchase of only $25, 'PBACKTOSCHOOL20', and the list of stores at which it applies includes AreaTrend. Seeing some good deals -- $75 to $100-plus better than the next-lowest price:

Citizen Satellite Wave World Time CC3000-89L, $486.40.
Citizen Men&apos;s CC3000-89L Silver Stainless-Steel Quartz Dress Watch | eBay









Hamilton Intra-Matic, silver dial and bracelet, H38755151, $495.31.
Hamilton Men&apos;s American Classic H38755151 Silver Stainless-Steel Dress Watch | eBay









Victorinox Swiss Army 241191 automatic chronograph with Valgranges movement AND Victorinox 241193 auto chrono, each $394.
Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241191 Silver Stainless-Steel Swiss Automatic Watch
Victorinox Swiss Army Men&apos;s 241193 Black Leather Swiss Automatic Watch | eBay
















Now here they say Citizens Blue Angels Skyhawk radio-controlled model JY8058-50L, but the photo shows a black-dial Skyhawk. $307.81.
Citizen Men's Blue Angels Skyhawk JY8058-50L Black/Silver Stainless-Steel Automa








Tissot Visodate white-dial automatic, $300.
Tissot Men&apos;s T019.430.16.031.01 Brown Leather Automatic Dress Watch 7611608249215 | eBay








(Someday I would like to know how many watches were purchased from me being The Pusher Man.)


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> eBay has a 20% off coupon going with a minimum purchase of only $25, 'PBACKTOSCHOOL20', and the list of stores at which it applies includes AreaTrend. Seeing some good deals -- $75 to $100-plus better than the next-lowest price:
> 
> (Someday I would like to know how many watches were purchased from me being The Pusher Man.)


I think your numbers are off. Max discount of $50.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

studiompd said:


> No watches this year and more misses than hits during the Prime day fiasco, but I did find a notched strap that fits pretty darn good on the Outdoor.


Nice watch! Once I almost bought the same Archimede, but I was afraid of the proprietary lugs.

How do you like the size and how to fit other straps on it?


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> eBay has a 20% off coupon going with a minimum purchase of only $25, 'PBACKTOSCHOOL20', and the list of stores at which it applies includes AreaTrend. Seeing some good deals -- $75 to $100-plus better than the next-lowest price:
> 
> H=CONFIG]12348881[/ATTACH]
> 
> (


The code is 'PBACK2SCHOOL20'


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

justin86 said:


> I think your numbers are off. Max discount of $50.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Also, the code isn't working on any of the watches I've tried it on:









Below


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

justin86 said:


> I think your numbers are off. Max discount of $50.


*sad trombone*

Done in by the fine print.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

mikksteel said:


> Also, the code isn't working on any of the watches I've tried it on:
> 
> View attachment 12349051
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was just getting ready to post that. I was trying to checkout with the Visodate as well.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Jomashop has the very new 40mm Hamilton Khaki Scuba, introduced just a few months ago at Basel for $499.15. Stock expected in 7-10 days however but this is quite a nice price for this new model.










https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-w...MInZbCqNCJ1QIVAg-GCh047QVSEAEYASABEgLS2fD_BwE


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Pro Diver said:


> Jomashop has the very new 40mm Hamilton Khaki Scuba, introduced just a few months ago at Basel for $499.15. Stock expected in 7-10 days however but this is quite a nice price for this new model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be aware it has the H-10 movement, which is the jacked around low-beat version of the 2824 with extended PR, I believe.


----------



## bje3d (Nov 4, 2015)

Cheap (approx. 110 gbp) ladies Grovana open heart Swiss automatics on Amazon UK. Someone else will have to post the link as I am not allowed. You can find them by searching Grovana watches and using the filters for ladies automatic wristwatches.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

bje3d said:


> Cheap (approx. 110 gbp) ladies Grovana open heart Swiss automatics on Amazon UK. Someone else will have to post the link as I am not allowed. You can find them by searching Grovana watches and using the filters for ladies automatic wristwatches.


https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01NCKE7YV/

Has a 2824-2 and sapphire crystal, pretty cheap!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Be aware it has the H-10 movement, which is the jacked around low-beat version of the 2824 with extended PR, I believe.


And we all know what "Stock expected in 7-10 days" really means in Joma-speak, lol!!!


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Pro Diver said:


> Jomashop has the very new 40mm Hamilton Khaki Scuba, introduced just a few months ago at Basel for $499.15. Stock expected in 7-10 days however but this is quite a nice price for this new model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Joma says 7-10 days they probably will ship this watch with 3-4 weeks, believe me.


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

That is nice looking Hamilton. Will have to consider it...


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> eBay has a 20% off coupon going with a minimum purchase of only $25, 'PBACKTOSCHOOL20', and the list of stores at which it applies includes AreaTrend. Seeing some good deals -- $75 to $100-plus better than the next-lowest price:
> 
> (Someday I would like to know how many watches were purchased from me being The Pusher Man.)


You've cost me a ".....-ton" of money, so add that to your official tally.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01NCKE7YV/
> 
> Has a 2824-2 and sapphire crystal, pretty cheap!


If 35mm works for you, go for it. Nothing feminine about it.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

RyanD said:


> If 35mm works for you, go for it. Nothing feminine about it.


35mm definitely doesn't work for me lol. That price looks cheaper than buying just the movement haha.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Massdrop CCCP exceeded expectations !

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Does anybody have any sense about the length of those Benrus bands that are being sold? I sent a DM last night and didn't get an answer yet.

I'd like to pick up a couple, but I'm anxious that they won't fit me well. I have about an 8'5" wrist, the last couple watches I've bought on leather bands I've only been able to buckle the last, or maybe second to last, hole and have replaced with "long" bands.

Edit:
Nevermind... he added the lengths to the sales thread (or else I just missed it before)


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

BudLynn said:


> Not a deal, rather an update from Christopher Ward. I ordered the purple limited edition C5 Malvern slimline that I missed out on during the last half price sale. Watch arrived and is beautiful, however I noticed my caseback had no limited edition numbering. The serial number oddly enough was 0133, as well as listed in the manual as serial 0133. I reached out to Christopher ward inquiring about this as its limited to 100. I was told that they made a mistake and accidentally placed the wrong caseback on my watch and I could send it back and they will swap it for the correct one. After doing further digging I have come across at least 2 more examples of this exact watch with this same issue on various resale sites. One of 2 things in my mind has happened. 1 CW is producing more of the limited editions than they say, or 2 CW qc has gotten pretty bad if a minimum of 3 of 100 special limited editions ship with incorrect casebacks and accompanying paperwork. Either way I am no longer comfortable with CW at this point and feel I will be sending this watch back. Bonus I received their "special buy" straps and as I peeled the protective film off part of the coloring and bits of the band came off with. Talk about a swing and a miss on my entire order.[HR][/HR][SUP][/SUP]


4.....I got same watch. Mine is #127.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bje3d (Nov 4, 2015)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Has a 2824-2 and sapphire crystal, pretty cheap!


Thanks for posting the link. Went for this one as a gift ... bit of a seiko cocktail time look with the dial.

amazon co uk/Grovana-3190-2593-GROVANA-Womens-Watch/dp/B01N6F31QT/ref=pd_d0_recs_v2_cwb_241_2


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

justin86 said:


> Yeah, I was just getting ready to post that. I was trying to checkout with the Visodate as well.


Then I would contact AreaTrend. There's no reason why you shouldn't get the discount, if they're a listed store in the eBay coupon deal.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Pro Diver said:


> Jomashop has the very new 40mm Hamilton Khaki Scuba, introduced just a few months ago at Basel for $499.15. Stock expected in 7-10 days however but this is quite a nice price for this new model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking watch but only 100M WR for a Swiss diver with "Scuba" in the name? C'mon, Hamilton.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

platinumEX said:


> Great looking watch but only 100M WR for a Swiss diver with "Scuba" in the name? C'mon, Hamilton.


Note that I have no vested interest in Hamilton or Jomashop but a little clarification about this Hamilton Scuba is in order. Over the past year or two, a number of Swiss watch companies have introduced very popular 100 meter diver style watches to nourish the demand for such a watch from people who really like the look but don't dive. Case in point, the wildly popular Oris Divers Sixty-Five. Most Seiko 5 Sport divers are only 100 meter safe.

Hamilton has had a 100 meter Khaki diver in their catalog for some time and this Scuba model is their latest challenge to Oris and other brands selling 100 meter dive style watches. It is cheaper to make a 100 meter watch than a 200 or 300 meter. To satisfy the true diver enthusiast, two years ago, Hamilton reintroduced its 300 meter Scuba Frogman and titanium version good for 1000 meters of pressure. And in the end, serious diver enthusiasts will use a wrist computer for diving anyway with a watch as backup.

Finally, the ISO 6425 minimum standard for testing dive watches is 100 meters. Such watches are fine for scuba use but NOT saturation diving. So a 100 meter dive watch called SCUBA is really a legit dive watch.


----------



## ahslan (Jul 9, 2015)

Got my Momentum Logic 42 in today (from prime day). So far I really dig it especially considering how little I paid for this thing. Absolutely love the fact that even though it's only rated for 100m, it still has a screw down crown. I question how long the leather strap is going to last since I can already tell it's getting messed up from me just putting it on several times :/










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

And the prime day <$100 Elysee ( my first "gold" watch)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

BudLynn said:


> Not a deal, rather an update from Christopher Ward. I ordered the purple limited edition C5 Malvern slimline that I missed out on during the last half price sale. Watch arrived and is beautiful, however I noticed my caseback had no limited edition numbering. The serial number oddly enough was 0133, as well as listed in the manual as serial 0133. I reached out to Christopher ward inquiring about this as its limited to 100. I was told that they made a mistake and accidentally placed the wrong caseback on my watch and I could send it back and they will swap it for the correct one. After doing further digging I have come across at least 2 more examples of this exact watch with this same issue on various resale sites. One of 2 things in my mind has happened. 1 CW is producing more of the limited editions than they say, or 2 CW qc has gotten pretty bad if a minimum of 3 of 100 special limited editions ship with incorrect casebacks and accompanying paperwork. Either way I am no longer comfortable with CW at this point and feel I will be sending this watch back. Bonus I received their "special buy" straps and as I peeled the protective film off part of the coloring and bits of the band came off with. Talk about a swing and a miss on my entire order.[HR][/HR]


Was the purple slimline supposed to be a limited edition? Is the edition number the -NNN after the other set of letters/numbers? If so, I am way over 100, almost 200. I don't remember the page I ordered from saying limited edition, however. I too got the purple C5 Malvern Slimline and it was $227.50

By the way, did you get a decorated movement? One with Swiss plusses on it? It looks more like the Selitta than the ETA movement, how does one tell?


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Pro Diver said:


> Note that I have no vested interest in Hamilton or Jomashop but a little clarification about this Hamilton Scuba is in order. Over the past year or two, a number of Swiss watch companies have introduced very popular 100 meter diver style watches to nourish the demand for such a watch from people who really like the look but don't dive. Case in point, the wildly popular Oris Divers Sixty-Five. Most Seiko 5 Sport divers are only 100 meter safe.
> 
> Hamilton has had a 100 meter Khaki diver in their catalog for some time and this Scuba model is their latest challenge to Oris and other brands selling 100 meter dive style watches. It is cheaper to make a 100 meter watch than a 200 or 300 meter. To satisfy the true diver enthusiast, two years ago, Hamilton reintroduced its 300 meter Scuba Frogman and titanium version good for 1000 meters of pressure. And in the end, serious diver enthusiasts will use a wrist computer for diving anyway with a watch as backup.
> 
> Finally, the ISO 6425 minimum standard for testing dive watches is 100 meters. Such watches are fine for scuba use but NOT saturation diving. So a 100 meter dive watch called SCUBA is really a legit dive watch.


Good info. Thanks for the insight!

At this point, the lowest WR I've taken boating/swimming is my recently purchased 200m Seiko SKX for which I paid ~$140. It's given me a renewed interest in divers since my first nice watch that started this hobby 5 years ago, a Stowa Prodiver. I've been thinking to buy something in between the two price-wise to take to the lake and was surprised at the lower WR of the Hamilton despite costing more than 3x as much as the SKX. Obviously, there's much more to the cost of a watch than the WR rating and I suppose a legit 100m is enough for casual trips to the lake or ocean.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

swank said:


> Was the purple slimline supposed to be a limited edition? Is the edition number the -NNN after the other set of letters/numbers? If so, I am way over 100, almost 200. I don't remember the page I ordered from saying limited edition, however. I too got the purple C5 Malvern Slimline and it was $227.50
> 
> By the way, did you get a decorated movement? One with Swiss plusses on it? It looks more like the Selitta than the ETA movement, how does one tell?


I got a blue Slimline old logo with an undecorated ETA 2801 serial number 14xx









Came with a new logo box and instruction that stated Selitta.










If yours have new logo pretty sure they are Selitta


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

justin86 said:


> Yeah, I was just getting ready to post that. I was trying to checkout with the Visodate as well.


Same here. I tried this code on eBay's Areatrend listing to get a Nixon watch for my wife and the code wouldn't work.

Any trick I am missing?

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Mine has the old Chr.WARD logo, purple slimline, and a decorated movement:
















The -NNN number is almost 200, but I did not see anything on the page about limited edition.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Caberguy said:


> Does anybody have any sense about the length of those Benrus bands that are being sold? I sent a DM last night and didn't get an answer yet.
> 
> I'd like to pick up a couple, but I'm anxious that they won't fit me well. I have about an 8'5" wrist, the last couple watches I've bought on leather bands I've only been able to buckle the last, or maybe second to last, hole and have replaced with "long" bands.
> 
> ...


Also more details here https://overland-exchange.myshopify.com/collections/all


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> Great looking watch but only 100M WR for a Swiss diver with "Scuba" in the name? C'mon, Hamilton.


and the position of the date is horrible imo


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

I bought this as a gift for a certain lady ;-)

The Spinnaker Capri with the NH35 is on sale for $70 @Massdrop

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/spinnaker-capri-automatic-watch

I don't think I personally could wear this for very long.... but it does have a decent movement and isn't that the reason people buy invicta pro divers? That and as a gift for someone who can't tell the difference between quartz and not quartz.... this'll be a nice little gift ;-)


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

what's the best affordable Moon Phase option? Used what? sale on what? I should have picked up a Frederique Constant from Amazon Warehouse when I had the shot, but now I'd like to get something a bit nicer.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

It was definitely "limited to 100 pieces" which was the major reason I was interested. You should email them and see what they say. They gave me the number of the caseback i was "supposed to have" I'd be interested what they say to someone elae with this issue.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jk1492 said:


> what's the best affordable Moon Phase option? Used what? sale on what? I should have picked up a Frederique Constant from Amazon Warehouse when I had the shot, but now I'd like to get something a bit nicer.


https://www.amazon.com/Bernard-79010-BIN-Classic-Display/dp/B00NW5F52I/

This one is $189. There is also a similar watch from Grovana.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Another Prime Day snag


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> Another Prime Day snag


Not bad, but it doesn't exactly match the photos on Amazon. No sign of mine yet.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Not bad, but it doesn't exactly match the photos on Amazon. No sign of mine yet.


What doesnt match?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

rogt said:


> What doesnt match?


The date!

But seriously, in the user photo, the hands and hour markers appear to have a black outline which is obviously just the lighting. Also, the bezel pip is smaller.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Got my Hadley Roma that I got on Prime Day, such a great strap for under $20! Still haven't receive my straps from CW, hopefully there are no issues. :/









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Another Prime Day snag


Your comments on the watch? overall quality etc ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LdnJack (Jul 15, 2017)

bje3d said:


> Cheap (approx. 110 gbp) ladies Grovana open heart Swiss automatics on Amazon UK. Someone else will have to post the link as I am not allowed. You can find them by searching Grovana watches and using the filters for ladies automatic wristwatches.


First post here . There's also the Certina DS Powermatic 80 with silver dial on bracelet in the same sale for £334.07. The lowest it's ever been by quite some margin according to the camel site.

It's not that easy to find on the Amazon search and I can't post a link. Best if you search for the model number - C026.407.11.037.00


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

swank said:


> Was the purple slimline supposed to be a limited edition? Is the edition number the -NNN after the other set of letters/numbers? If so, I am way over 100, almost 200. I don't remember the page I ordered from saying limited edition, however. I too got the purple C5 Malvern Slimline and it was $227.50
> 
> By the way, did you get a decorated movement? One with Swiss plusses on it? It looks more like the Selitta than the ETA movement, how does one tell?


The ETA movement will have a small jewelers stamp on it with the Calibre. It will have ETA in the stamp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Techme said:


> The date!
> 
> But seriously, in the user photo, the hands and hour markers appear to have a black outline which is obviously just the lighting. Also, the bezel pip is smaller.


The text on the dial looks light blue instead of white. The hands and markers look dull instead of bright white. Maybe just a bad photo.

Just checked the mailbox. Yeah, it looks a lot better in sunlight.


----------



## nkrell11 (Oct 24, 2016)

Not sure if it's been posted yet but Trident c60's are on sale for 15% off for the rest of the summer.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

asmd said:


> anybody buy a certified pre owned from ashford - store display?
> eyeing one myself and would like to know experiences on items received.
> xtra20 on ashford has me pouring over their site all morning looking at things i really dont need.. lol
> 
> ...


I got the pre owned Ebel from them two weeks ago and it was in great shape. It was a floor model but I could not tell except from the look of the strap. 
The watch is very accurate and it is within the chronometer standard.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Christmas in July! 
https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0854271601300.html

Lowest price I have seen so far on a automatic chronograph.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

My Prime Day purchase arrived!


----------



## Mr-H (Jul 2, 2017)

Jomashop has their periodic "up to 67% off Fortis" going on right now.


----------



## L2Lmatters (May 22, 2017)

Wears small thanks to the short lugs.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> Christmas in July!
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0854271601300.html
> 
> Lowest price I have seen so far on a automatic chronograph.
> ...


$340


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

MattFeeder said:


> My Prime Day purchase arrived!
> View attachment 12350763


Here in America we wear this kind of watch on a gold chain around our neck.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> Christmas in July!
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0854271601300.html
> 
> Lowest price I have seen so far on a automatic chronograph.


That's about normal for this watch. I just got a 7750 watch from Amazon for $237.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

taike said:


> $340


Problem is thats not even a 7750 movement.

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

RyanD said:


> That's about normal for this watch. I just got a 7750 watch from Amazon for $237.


That is incredible! Can you please show me the one for $237?

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnf1963 (Jul 15, 2017)

rogt said:


> Problem is thats not even a 7750 movement.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


i think its a kind of movement with some plastic parts, which were for sale recently at about 250 usd in black and red colours


----------



## bnf1963 (Jul 15, 2017)

certifiedwatchstore has a lot of alpina watches at 81% diso....s


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

bnf1963 said:


> certifiedwatchstore has a lot of alpina watches at 81% diso....s


To bad Alpina makes pretty much HUGE watches. Some of their designs are nice. I had 1 before and the quality is pretty good just such big sizes ??


----------



## bnf1963 (Jul 15, 2017)

i had one watch alpina arrived with a detached hand, but it was easy to fix, so i didnt return, sorry cant post links


----------



## seadigs (Oct 10, 2009)

Ossamanity said:


> Your comments on the watch? overall quality etc ?
> 
> I just received mine yesterday, and for the price it seems pretty nice. The only problem was that the hinge pin that connects the two sides of the clasp was missing. I contacted the seller and they responded quickly (within a few hours) and they are sending a replacement pin. So a little longer wait until it is actually wear-able.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Hiltzy said:


> Jomashop has their periodic "up to 67% off Fortis" going on right now.


When don't they?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hiltzy said:


> Jomashop has their periodic "up to 67% off Fortis" going on right now.


Remember that Fortis dropped the MSRP on all of their watches, so the 67% off is nonsense.

Swiss Watches | Fortis Watches USA | Fortis Watches North American Distributor


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Pretty decent prices at Groupon right now for Filson watches.

There's a Scout field model for $164.97; a Dutch Harbor black dial for $204.97; a Mackinaw field chrono for $224.97; and a few others in that range.

Even better if the 'YOUR10' coupon code works for $10 off -- or, if it's your first order, the 'WELCOME' code might take 25% off your order.

https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-filson-mens-watches


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

bnf1963 said:


> certifiedwatchstore has a lot of alpina watches at 81% diso....s


I wasn't blown away by the selection of the Alpinas relative to price (lots of the Horological Smartwatches that were a total flop, some of their other less desirable models etc. with a few good deals on better, mostly quartz, options -- but the FC side of the house...

The have a selection of 3 of the Healey/ Healey Peking to Paris models for $456. Those are 40mm, legit Swiss autos, and much more versatile/less dressy than some of FC's stuff.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...al-leather-strap-men-s-watch-fc303wgh5b6.html

Also, Alpina is f'in awesome because not only do they make great quality watches but also because offer some models in medium-to-larger sizes. *Some*. Those sizes are super legible and look appropriate on medium-to-large wrists. Minorcollector, you don't have to bash every brand that makes a larger watch. Alpina has good 40mm options, too. As long as the brand reports sizing accurately, no problems. ;-)


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

alexgand said:


> Nice watch! Once I almost bought the same Archimede, but I was afraid of the proprietary lugs.
> 
> How do you like the size and how to fit other straps on it?


 Thank you! Size and fit are perfect for me. Understated, and more affordable than other pieces with hardened cases like Sinn or Damasko. Its a bargain if you ask me. The lugs aren't proprietary, you can fit any 18mm strap in there, although I prefer notched straps to maintain the contour of the case onto the strap.


----------



## Mr-H (Jul 2, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> When don't they?





RyanD said:


> Remember that Fortis dropped the MSRP on all of their watches, so the 67% off is nonsense.
> 
> Swiss Watches | Fortis Watches USA | Fortis Watches North American Distributor


Thx for the info.

I know Joma's discounts are BS, but I thought these prices were lower than their normal pricing. However, I haven't looked at the Cockpit One in six months or so. Could've sworn it was closer to $700 last time. I try not to look too often. It's like playing with fire, being on this forum and window shopping.


----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/jungha...ontent=1500114556121.343498688557784342310394

Not sure how much of a sale this is but Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope for $1399 and $1299 if you commit.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

I saw this at my local Costco today. Seems like a deal. Aren't these normally like $300? This is in Fort Worth.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Osteoman said:


> I saw this at my local Costco today. Seems like a deal. Aren't these normally like $300? This is in Fort Worth.


The automatic version is over $300. That's the solar version.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Osteoman said:


> I saw this at my local Costco today. Seems like a deal. Aren't these normally like $300? This is in Fort Worth.


The Pepsi variant and the black/yellow one are about 175$-ish on eBay. The Padi one is more expensive so this is a good deal since you walk out of the store with it and can check for alignment.

If the cyclops doesn't bother you, this is a great deal!

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ossamanity said:


> Your comments on the watch? overall quality etc ?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/pagini-design-blue-dial-diver-4486845.html

Overall, a decent automatic, still available for under $70


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A relative newcomer rebate site, Lemoney.com, is offering 20% rebates at Ashford for the first $110, with any amount above that rebated at 3%. So if you stay in that $110 to $250 range, you can get some quite good deals:

*Raymond Weil Slim Tradition 54661-STC-00300*. This is a quartz dress watch, but doesn't have a second hand if the tick-tick bothers you. $225 with coupon code 'AFFSLIM225' and the Lemoney rebate would take it to *$199.55*. That's $150 better than the next-best price I see.

Raymond Weil Tradition 54661-STC-00300 Men's Watch , watches









*Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical Officer hand-winder on bracelet, H69519133*. $295 with coupon code 'AFFOFFICER295' and rebate taking it to *$267.45*. That's about $100 better than the next-best price I see.

Hamilton H69519133 Watch , watches


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has dropped the price on the Casio MTD-1079D for $56.19.
Camel price check.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Redback said:


> Amazon has dropped the price on the Casio MTD-1079D for $56.19.
> Camel price check.
> 
> View attachment 12351701


The lights in these (2 bulbs) can be used as flashlight for when you drop your keys, or whatever:

MTD-1079D-7 Illuminator


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Oris Classic Date w/ silver dial on brown leather strap on sale for $387.99 at Certified Watch Store. Coupon BEFR10 takes another $10 off and even qualifies for additional 3% rebate via Befrugal making final price of $366.65 after coupon and rebate.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-leather-strap-men-s-watch-73375784031ls.html


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

jk1492 said:


> what's the best affordable Moon Phase option? Used what? sale on what? I should have picked up a Frederique Constant from Amazon Warehouse when I had the shot, but now I'd like to get something a bit nicer.


the eterna soleure moonphase is a great buy if you can get it around $799. The movement is usually found in watches that start around twice that and it's modified with the monopusher. I'm happy with mine.


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

crysman2000 said:


> Oris Classic Date w/ silver dial on brown leather strap on sale for $387.99 at Certified Watch Store.


Why do I keep coming back to this thread?


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Mechanicalworld said:


> jk1492 said:
> 
> 
> > what's the best affordable Moon Phase option? Used what? sale on what? I should have picked up a Frederique Constant from Amazon Warehouse when I had the shot, but now I'd like to get something a bit nicer.
> ...


+1 on the Eterna.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

RBLAINE said:


> +1 on the Eterna.


Yep, I was thinking of picking up the Eterna moonphase around Amazon Prime Day. I think Amazon had it for around $800, while Evine had it for under $800 with a 15% off coupon. I took too long to decide and both places ended up running out of stock. So I decided to kill two birds with one stone (wanted a moonphase watch, and a square shaped watch, not necessarily in the same watch), and picked up this Oris from Ashford (should be delivered tomorrow):

Oris Rectangular 582-7658-4034-LS Men's Watch , watches

Ended up getting for under 900 after cash back and promo code, etc. Not the best price (Jomashop had these for around 800 earlier this year), but since it was the last one that Ashford had in stock, I jumped on it.

In terms of the Eterna, I think there is a silver faced one being sold on the forums for around $975 (asking). There are some other options around like this Oris at Ashford:

Oris Artix 915-7643-4031-LS-SD Men's Watch , watches

It's pre-owned but never worn, was a display. Plus you still get the Ashford Warranty. May be able to get it under a grand, if you can find a working coupon code, and with cash back. It may even be worthwhile to call and ask Ashford to apply the 'XTRA20' promo code for 20% off. It technically only applies to clearance items, but I think there was a forum member a few pages back in this thread mentioned that he called and got them to apply the code over the phone, even though it wasn't on a clearance watch.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Mechanicalworld said:


> the eterna soleure moonphase is a great buy if you can get it around $799. The movement is usually found in watches that start around twice that and it's modified with the monopusher. I'm happy with mine.


The Soleure moonphase doesn't do anything for me but, having missed the fire sale 18 months ago, if only I could find a reasonably priced Tangaroa moonphase...


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

MattFeeder said:


> My Prime Day purchase arrived!
> View attachment 12350763


Hi, does this have a smooth seconds hand?

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

Not certain either of these are good deals necessarily - given the lightly used market price currently. However, if interested the TJ Max on 57th Manhattan currently has a Breitling Avenger II Seawolf Yellow for 2399 and a Luminox P38 Lightning Chrono (Quartz 9440 not the auto) for 299. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

REDHELLOMOTO said:


> Hi, does this have a smooth seconds hand?
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Yes. And lume.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

jk1492 said:


> what's the best affordable Moon Phase option? Used what? sale on what? I should have picked up a Frederique Constant from Amazon Warehouse when I had the shot, but now I'd like to get something a bit nicer.





eljay said:


> The Soleure moonphase doesn't do anything for me but, having missed the fire sale 18 months ago, if only I could find a reasonably priced Tangaroa moonphase...


Funny, I liked the Soleure until I saw the Tangaroa - particularly this grey dial version (not mine ):








In the end, this Certina has more than satisfied my "need" for a moonphase:








Every bit as beautiful and a true High Accuracy Quartz movement for under $500.

Being a quartz is what makes it a real bargain when you consider the cost of servicing that 7751!

Several versions still available at Joma:

https://search.jomashop.com/search?w=certina ds-8 moonphase

I managed to get mine on a Joma deal of the day for $449 thanks to (who else but) WorththeWrist.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Lulz.









Another quality Accu-Swiss watch.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Lulz.
> 
> Another quality Accu-Swiss watch.


Bummer. New/refurb/display model? Where'd you get it from?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Lulz.
> 
> View attachment 12352805
> 
> ...


D'oh! Is this the new, Basel 2017, "anti-theft crown" option?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> D'oh! Is this the new, Basel 2017, "anti-theft crown" option?


This watch also features the Accu-Swiss patented tamper-proof case screws. No chance of fixing it.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Tissot Sailing Touch in black or blue at Joma for $290 with code XJTIST60.

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-chr...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ


----------



## jay799 (Jun 28, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Lulz.
> 
> Another quality Accu-Swiss watch.


Was that the amazon warehouse deal?


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

jay799 said:


> Was that the amazon warehouse deal?


I'm wondering that too. I just got shipping conformation on mine today, though.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Lulz.
> 
> View attachment 12352805
> 
> ...


wow...no Bulova for me..


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

marathonna said:


> wow...no Bulova for me..


Any Bulova besides Accu-Swiss should be fine. The Accu-Swiss line is just a disaster. The older Accutron Swiss autos and the Precisionist models are great.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Filson and FC at TJ Maxx in tysons corner..I think the Filson was $159.99 but it might've been marked down further..the Filson seems to be smaller compared to the Filsons I've seen in the past...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

EA-Sport said:


> Filson and FC at TJ Maxx in tysons corner..I think the Filson was $159.99 but it might've been marked down further..the Filson seems to be smaller compared to the Filsons I've seen in the past...
> View attachment 12353125
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a TJ Maxx in Tysons Corner, VA? Lol, I've been in the area for 2.5 years and never saw it lol. How much was the FC in your picture? Quartz or Auto?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

raheelc said:


> There's a TJ Maxx in Tysons Corner, VA? Lol, I've been in the area for 2.5 years and never saw it lol. How much was the FC in your picture? Quartz or Auto?


My local store has a few of the FC's in different styles. They are quartz and cost $199.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

RyanD said:


> My local store has a few of the FC's in different styles. They are quartz and cost $199.


Cool, thanks for the info!

On another note, if anyone is looking for a moonphase auto, Ashford has the Raymond Weill Maestro (pre-owned) for $799:

Raymond Weil Maestro 2839-STC-00209-SD Men's Watch , watches


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

The straps from Steve at Raven Watches arrived yesterday. Very nice for the money and really fast shipping. Someone asked about strap length, the long strap is 130mm and the short is 80mm, I ordered the 22mm wide version. Not as nice as my Colareb or some of the Horween straps I have but for $10 they're pretty nice.

edit: looks like they are made by a company called overland exchange.

https://overland-exchange.myshopify.com/collections/all


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Barry S said:


> Funny, I liked the Soleure until I saw the Tangaroa - particularly this grey dial version (not mine ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very thoughtful over chronograph and quartz. And, yes, hail to worththewaist, got my vote for most respected name here too.

PS: that eterna is a second grail next to kontiki.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Barry S said:


> In the end, this Certina has more than satisfied my "need" for a moonphase:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep _almost_ buying one of those Certinas whenever they come up, but I just wish the brown dial was available with a bracelet...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

juderiverman said:


> Very thoughtful over chronograph and quartz. And, yes, hail to *worththewaist*, got my vote for most respected name here too.
> 
> PS: that eterna is a second grail next to kontiki.


WorthTheWaist? (Checks to see if I have a profile photo...)

LOL, thanks guys.

P.S. This seems like a good buy... Revue-Thommen Airspeed Day-Date Automatic, $365. BeFrugal takes it to $339.55.

Revue Thommen Airspeed Day Date Men's Watch Model: 16020.2134


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> WorthTheWaist? (Checks to see if I have a profile photo...)
> 
> LOL, thanks guys.
> 
> ...


It does seem like good buy. I have the model 17081.6539 and fit and finish of RT to me is at far with some higher priced brands/watches.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Current Lighting Deal starting on this over-gold Seiko auto for $66...

Seiko Men's SNXL72 Seiko 5 Automatic Gold Dial Gold-Tone Stainless Steel Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004J6XJAO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_a.bBzbMGB0PJ2

Can someone hip me to the low cutoff for decent Seiko movements? My new green dial Recraft doesn't hack or hand wind but my SRPA29 does and the watch overall feels more complete thanks to the 4r35 movement. I'll pass on the watch below just for the 37mm case size.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

boze said:


> Current Lighting Deal starting on this over-gold Seiko auto for $66...
> 
> Seiko Men's SNXL72 Seiko 5 Automatic Gold Dial Gold-Tone Stainless Steel Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004J6XJAO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_a.bBzbMGB0PJ2
> 
> Can someone hip me to the low cutoff for decent Seiko movements? My new green dial Recraft doesn't hack or hand wind but my SRPA29 does and the watch overall feels more complete thanks to the 4r35 movement. I'll pass on the watch below just for the 37mm case size.












Please translate "hip me to the low cutoff"


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

taike said:


> Please translate "hip me to the low cutoff"


I was just curious if the 4r35 movement was the bottom of the line workhorse with hacking, hand winding, and decent accuracy. I have several Deep Blue divers with 4r36 movements.

Don't mean to get us off topic, I'm just unfamiliar with the range of Seiko movements.

Actually, I started googling and I retract the question. There's lots of reading I could do and I don't really care enough. I'm just gonna buy my Seikos based on looks and level of deal and hope for the best. Thanks for the follow up though!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

boze said:


> I was just curious if the 4r35 movement was the bottom of the line workhorse with hacking, hand winding, and decent accuracy. I have several Deep Blue divers with 4r36 movements.
> 
> Don't mean to get us off topic, I'm just unfamiliar with the range of Seiko movements.
> 
> Actually, I started googling and I retract the question. There's lots of reading I could do and I don't really care enough. I'm just gonna buy my Seikos based on looks and level of deal and hope for the best. Thanks for the follow up though!


No problem with ignoring the Seiko movement hierachy, just don't pay too much for a low-beat 6r15 movement which isn't really worth what Seiko MSRP charges. The 4r35 are generally fairly priced (Samurai excepted), the 6r15 are not.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This SW200 watch comes to $196.89 shipped with code EMAIL15. Same price for either style in 33mm or 45mm sizes.

S. Coifman 33mm or 45mm Limited Edition Swiss Automatic Mother-of-Pearl Bracelet Watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BeFrugal has 6% cash back on watches at Amazon again. This seems to come and go at random.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

boze said:


> I was just curious if the 4r35 movement was the bottom of the line workhorse with hacking, hand winding, and decent accuracy. I have several Deep Blue divers with 4r36 movements.
> 
> Don't mean to get us off topic, I'm just unfamiliar with the range of Seiko movements.
> 
> Actually, I started googling and I retract the question. There's lots of reading I could do and I don't really care enough. I'm just gonna buy my Seikos based on looks and level of deal and hope for the best. Thanks for the follow up though!


The 4r36/4r35 (aka NH36/NH35) are solid movements and I like the hand-wind and hacking. About the cheapest way to get them is the Invicta 8926 pro diver automatic when they go on sale. I've modded several and gotten them for as low as ~$53.

About the cheapest way to get the non-hacking, non-handwind seiko movement is the J Springs watches, next would be the Seiko SNK/Seiko 5. Still a workhorse movement.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Mentioned already is the fact that the 4r35 (NH35a) and 4r36 (NH36a) are solid equally capable movements, what's missing is the reason they have a different number:

The 4r35 is date-only.
The 4r36 is day-date.

That's the only difference.

When possible, select for the 4r35/36 over the 7s26 which lacks hacking and hand-winding, and is rated for slightly lower accuracy. The 7s26 isn't awful, though-- it's a workhorse. Just be aware of the differences.

I leave the desirability of the 6r15/16 to the readers. Some love them, some not so much.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> Mentioned already is the fact that the 4r35 (NH35a) and 4r36 (NH36a) are solid equally capable movements, what's missing is the reason they have a different number:
> 
> The 4r35 is date-only.
> The 4r36 is day-date.
> ...


Thanks for this. Great to know.


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> The straps from Steve at Raven Watches arrived yesterday. Very nice for the money and really fast shipping. Someone asked about strap length, the long strap is 130mm and the short is 80mm, I ordered the 22mm wide version. Not as nice as my Colareb or some of the Horween straps I have but for $10 they're pretty nice.
> 
> edit: looks like they are made by a company called overland exchange.
> 
> ...


Are the straps without springbars?

Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

MattFeeder said:


> My Prime Day purchase arrived!
> View attachment 12350763


Don't like it. The lugs stick out too far.


----------



## B3stia (Feb 1, 2016)

Gigandet got 70% on most their chrono watches. (EU)

https://gigandet.com/vintage/?p=2


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Jaystarrrr said:


> Are the straps without springbars?
> 
> Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


Correct, no spring bars.


----------



## bnf1963 (Jul 15, 2017)

B3stia said:


> Gigandet got 70% on most their chrono watches.


thank you


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

B3stia said:


> Gigandet got 70% on most their chrono watches.
> 
> https://gigandet.com/vintage/?p=2


Unless I'm reading something wrong, Gigandet doesn't ship direct to US.

Sent from Tapatalk 
-J


----------



## B3stia (Feb 1, 2016)

jdanefrantz said:


> Unless I'm reading something wrong, Gigandet doesn't ship direct to US.


The wall is prohibiting direct entry.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

jdanefrantz said:


> Unless I'm reading something wrong, Gigandet doesn't ship direct to US.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk
> -J


Order on Amazon


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

zielony said:


> HI, Im from Poland so I want to share this here, great bronze watch for good price- there is balticus campaign on indiegogo
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/balticus-automatic-bronze-watches#/
> 
> View attachment 12354725


Personally I'd start its own thread in the dive watch forum rather than posting what's not really a deal here (if everyone posted all the crowdfunders imagine what that would look like) but in all honesty I quite like the idea and looks of the wave, we need more art implemented in watches imo. Any idea if they're legit supercompressors (non-screw down crowns that become more water resistant the deeper they go)?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## zielony (Jul 17, 2017)

Chirv said:


> Personally I'd start its own thread in the dive watch forum rather than posting what's not really a deal here (if everyone posted all the crowdfunders imagine what that would look like) but in all honesty I quite like the idea and looks of the wave, we need more art implemented in watches imo. Any idea if they're legit supercompressors (non-screw down crowns that become more water resistant the deeper they go)?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


main crown is screw-down the belez crown is not, it's oring sealed


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

The legend is back! Passed last time, might bite this time. Any feedback from people that bought last time? Red watch winder $20 after code SDSL30 https://www.jomashop.com/swiss-lege...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ


----------



## jackP (Oct 31, 2013)

studiompd said:


> The legend is back! Passed last time, might bite this time. Any feedback from people that bought last time? Red watch winder $20 after code SDSL30 https://www.jomashop.com/swiss-lege...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ


Love it. Had it for a week and use batteries instead of the power cord.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

jackP said:


> Love it. Had it for a week and use batteries instead of the power cord.


Is it noisy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackP (Oct 31, 2013)

Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Wenger GST at sierra trading post. $112 and I'm sure there are coupons around for Sierra as there always are. Not my style, but seems like a solid deal if someone likes it. (go easy, it's my first post with a deal)

Wenger GST Watch (For Men) - Save 79%


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Chirv said:


> Personally I'd start its own thread in the dive watch forum rather than posting what's not really a deal here (if everyone posted all the crowdfunders imagine what that would look like) but in all honesty I quite like the idea and looks of the wave, we need more art implemented in watches imo. Any idea if they're legit supercompressors (non-screw down crowns that become more water resistant the deeper they go)?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=43616655

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

boze said:


> I was just curious if the 4r35 movement was the bottom of the line workhorse with hacking, hand winding, and decent accuracy. I have several Deep Blue divers with 4r36 movements.
> 
> Don't mean to get us off topic, I'm just unfamiliar with the range of Seiko movements.
> 
> Actually, I started googling and I retract the question. There's lots of reading I could do and I don't really care enough. I'm just gonna buy my Seikos based on looks and level of deal and hope for the best. Thanks for the follow up though!





swank said:


> The 4r36/4r35 (aka NH36/NH35) are solid movements and I like the hand-wind and hacking. About the cheapest way to get them is the Invicta 8926 pro diver automatic when they go on sale. I've modded several and gotten them for as low as ~$53.
> 
> About the cheapest way to get the non-hacking, non-handwind seiko movement is the J Springs watches, next would be the Seiko SNK/Seiko 5. Still a workhorse movement.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0159W1X72/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
The 9404 has the NH35, like new from Amazon Warehouse Deals is currently $57.


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

studiompd said:


> The legend is back! Passed last time, might bite this time. Any feedback from people that bought last time? Red watch winder $20 after code SDSL30 https://www.jomashop.com/swiss-lege...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ


Thanks. Got one this time.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

There are more cheap Hamiltons in the Ashford pre-owned section if anyone else feels like rolling the dice. I have to drop mine off at UPS today to go back.


----------



## DanInFLA (Jul 6, 2017)

massdrop has the Glycine Combat 6 classic, quite a few styles availabe...unlike most massdrops, this one says it comes with the manufacturers 2 year warranty: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-classic-watch


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

TDKFM said:


> Wenger GST at sierra trading post. $112 and I'm sure there are coupons around for Sierra as there always are. Not my style, but seems like a solid deal if someone likes it. (go easy, it's my first post with a deal)
> 
> Wenger GST Watch (For Men) - Save 79%


Riding the coat tails of TDKFM's deal. I found the Timex 3GMT Black PVD version at Sierra for $59.99 after the ever present 25% discount code available if you're on Sierra's email list. I think there is also free shipping available on another email I received but not sure they're stackable.
This isn't the infamous $24 eBay deal on the stainless, cream dialed version but not sure the black version was much lower than this. Although it is $65 at Walmart currently.

Timex Intelligent Quartz Watch (For Men) - Save 56%


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

DanInFLA said:


> massdrop has the Glycine Combat 6 classic, quite a few styles availabe...unlike most massdrops, this one says it comes with the manufacturers 2 year warranty: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-classic-watch


I've been keeping an eye on that watch (watching it, if I may), and that looks like a really good price. I was a little concerned about the WR rating for my own purposes, and went in a different way ultimately, but that's a really nice watch at that price point.

UPDATE -- just noticed this was "Classic" and not "Vintage". The difference is mineral vs sapphire. Still a nice watch at a nice price, but not quite the same level of bargain I thought originally.


----------



## DanInFLA (Jul 6, 2017)

scooter1 said:


> I've been keeping an eye on that watch (watching it, if I may), and that looks like a really good price. I was a little concerned about the WR rating for my own purposes, and went in a different way ultimately, but that's a really nice watch at that price point.
> 
> UPDATE -- just noticed this was "Classic" and not "Vintage". The difference is mineral vs sapphire. Still a nice watch at a nice price, but not quite the same level of bargain I thought originally.


they have a few options i saw, the last three is a premium of an extra $20, is that the vintage??E
EDIT: yes, it does look like the ones w/ $20 extra is the vintage, so $299 for the vintage or $279 for the classic. you can get the classic on bracelet for same price as a strap which is nice.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

studiompd said:


> The legend is back! Passed last time, might bite this time. Any feedback from people that bought last time? Red watch winder $20 after code SDSL30 https://www.jomashop.com/swiss-lege...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ


Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

DanInFLA said:


> massdrop has the Glycine Combat 6 classic, quite a few styles availabe...unlike most massdrops, this one says it comes with the manufacturers 2 year warranty: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-classic-watch


Probably fulfilled by the Watchgooroo who provides a stamped factory warranty.


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Correct, no spring bars.


Okay... So where is the place to uy springbars? Amazon? Does it matter what kind?

Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Saw these today at local Costco in Dsm Iowa,

Anything worth going back tomorrow for ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

studiompd said:


> The legend is back! Passed last time, might bite this time. Any feedback from people that bought last time? Red watch winder $20 after code SDSL30 https://www.jomashop.com/swiss-lege...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ


Got mine last week. I have been using the power cord but battery option is nice to have. It's very quiet; I have it on my bedroom dresser and have found myself checking the green light periodically just to make sure it's actually powered on. Bright red wouldn't necessarily be my first choice of color but whatever. Conclusion: Well worth it for 20 bucks.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I didn't notice anyone posting a lume pic of the Pagani. Not very strong, but nice colors.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

DanInFLA said:


> they have a few options i saw, the last three is a premium of an extra $20, is that the vintage??E
> EDIT: yes, it does look like the ones w/ $20 extra is the vintage, so $299 for the vintage or $279 for the classic. you can get the classic on bracelet for same price as a strap which is nice.


I believe the bracelet version is now sold out.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Jet has $35 off $150 with code STYLE35. Makes this Seiko Superior $150

https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...omatic-Watch/988bf20ca1af48aaa735063122a96a66


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

SRP777 from Creation Watches arrived--10% deal posted on this thread rang in at $239 shipped (and it came QUICK from Singapore. Arrived in 3 and a half days.) I was expecting just the bare watch (given the price, and other members' Creation purchases under $300) but this came with the full Seiko kit. Super jazzed.


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

DanInFLA said:


> they have a few options i saw, the last three is a premium of an extra $20, is that the vintage??E
> EDIT: yes, it does look like the ones w/ $20 extra is the vintage, so $299 for the vintage or $279 for the classic. you can get the classic on bracelet for same price as a strap which is nice.


They certainly look like the vintage. If they are, most certainly worth an extra $20

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> Saw these today at local Costco in Dsm Iowa,
> 
> Anything worth going back tomorrow for ?


That G-Shock is nice although the vibration alarm is not as strong as I expected. If it is the older version with "VIBRATOR" on the bottom of the dial, definitely pick it up just for the giggle.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I just got a couple Timex watches--an Expedition Chrono and a Waterbury. While both are decent for the money, the Waterbury is definitely the nicer of the two in terms of finish and material quality, as well as a more elaborate design --case styling, raised crystal, having Indigo AND lume. So I was surprised to see the limited edition Waterbury on Amazon, for $36.99--that includes free shipping for all. .
*TIMEX Watch WATERBURY limited edition Male - tw2p64600*

https://www.amazon.com/TIMEX-Watch-WATERBURY-limited-Male/dp/B00TX6I1EO/ref=sr_1_2?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1500343912&sr=1-2&nodeID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=timex+waterbury



















Has an interesting beige--grayish dial--a color I certainly don't have in my collection. And actually has a light dial that looks to be readable outside on a sunny day.


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

I was livid when I missed it the first time but I just ordered mine can't wait 19.99 plus free economy shipping is a good deal don't really fancy the colour but 20 bucks it's a no brainier


BStu185 said:


> studiompd said:
> 
> 
> > The legend is back! Passed last time, might bite this time. Any feedback from people that bought last time? Red watch winder $20 after code SDSL30 https://www.jomashop.com/swiss-lege...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Just ordered a Seiko Turtle SRP773 at €242 from Creation Watches.
Thanks to the guys above for the tip!









Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## jackP (Oct 31, 2013)

oshane_f said:


> I was livid when I missed it the first time but I just ordered mine can't wait 19.99 plus free economy shipping is a good deal don't really fancy the colour but 20 bucks it's a no brainier


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluegem (Dec 31, 2016)

RyanD said:


> There are more cheap Hamiltons in the Ashford pre-owned section if anyone else feels like rolling the dice. I have to drop mine off at UPS today to go back.


whys that? My "pristine" preowned showroom watch had a dent in the side... interestingly even after I purchased my watch they had the same exact watch still for sale claiming to be the showroom one etc. makes me wonder if they are talking out their arse/ass.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

jackP said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+2 - I can live with the red since it will be in my closet.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Put my Prime Day Hirsch strap on my bronze watch. It's a little more bulky than I like, but not as bad as the OE strap.


----------



## Eric Barton (Jul 5, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A relative newcomer rebate site, Lemoney.com, is offering 20% rebates at Ashford for the first $110, with any amount above that rebated at 3%. So if you stay in that $110 to $250 range, you can get some quite good deals:
> 
> *Raymond Weil Slim Tradition 54661-STC-00300*. This is a quartz dress watch, but doesn't have a second hand if the tick-tick bothers you. $225 with coupon code 'AFFSLIM225' and the Lemoney rebate would take it to *$199.55*. That's $150 better than the next-best price I see.
> 
> ...


Dang, it looks like that coupon code and SDOFFICER295 is not working. Any other codes that might work? I was about to pull the trigger on this.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

studiompd said:


> The legend is back! Passed last time, might bite this time. Any feedback from people that bought last time? Red watch winder $20 after code SDSL30 https://www.jomashop.com/swiss-lege...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ


For $20, it was worth it to me.

I always wanted a watch winder but never really needed one. This was a good enough reason to try it out and not shed a tear if everything fell apart. I've been pleasantly surprised with this little guy so far. There is a slight hum when its operating but I have to be real close to it to even hear it. 
I've been out of town for a week and I left a watch in it, I have no doubt it'll be ticking when I get back.

Before if I wanted to rotate between two watches I would have to take off what I wore during the day and wear the second one around the house at night to make sure it had enough charge. No matter how minor, the winder has given me another angle to enjoy my watches. Now I don't have to alternate every other day, I can wear something during the week and wear something for the weekend without having to reset them.

Totally worth it in my opinion.


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

Not sure how good a deal any of it really is, but 15% off at Express and their selection of Casios, G-Shocks, Timex and some brands I've never heard of with code 5716 and Paypal checkout.

Brings this bad boy down to $55.25









https://www.express.com/clothing/men/vintage-casio-gold-digital-watch/pro/04741781/cat1850007


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Another Watchmann deal I found. Go to the Watch Bargains section at watchmann.com, and you will find Archimede Outdoor Automatic Watch UA8237-A2.1 for $449. It is labeled as pre-owned, shows light use. Oh his site, the new one is listed at $745, so I think it is a very good price for a German made watch. The last time I saw a comparable Archimede on WUS sales forum, it went for $600 (about 3 weeks ago, 6 month old watch).


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Mr JOnes "Sun and moon" came in - first 24 hr dial and the gf loves it after a strap change (bought it for her even though its the larger size - fits fine on her small wrist.). A bit surprised to see postage from China, but as the caseback says "Designed in London, built in China".

BTW, you'll need a degree in horology with a minor in "pictology" to read the time


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Jaystarrrr said:


> Okay... So where is the place to uy springbars? Amazon? Does it matter what kind?
> 
> Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


I've been happy with this set. Covers the whole range of different lug sizes as well as smaller buckle sizes. No fat seiko springbars though.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0045WE4HY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

studiompd said:


> I've been happy with this set. Covers the whole range of different lug sizes as well as smaller buckle sizes. No fat seiko springbars though.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0045WE4HY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Uncleseiko's site has some fat Seiko ones!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Well, I'm happy to say that my $80 Accu-Swiss arrived this morning with the crown still where it's supposed to be. Everything seems to be working fine, and it only has a couple of very small scuffs on the side of the case.


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 5, 2017)

I received the Hamilton Pan Europ Chronograph from Ashford that was mentioned a few pages back. Pulled it out of the box, wound it, operated the chronograph a couple times and on the third try the second hand stop resetting to zero...

Disappointed to say the least. Another is the crystal did not have protective film on it which I found strange. Perhaps they sent me a refurbished model rather than new. Back it goes!


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Fast1one said:


> I received the Hamilton Pan Europ Chronograph from Ashford that was mentioned a few pages back. Pulled it out of the box, wound it, operated the chronograph a couple times and on the third try the second hand stop resetting to zero...
> 
> Disappointed to say the least. Another is the crystal did not have protective film on it which I found strange. Perhaps they sent me a refurbished model rather than new. Back it goes!


The 7750 base movement in the Pan Europ is fairly robust, it's been great in my Omega SMP Chrono, but I had major headaches with my own Pan Europ. I'm considering ordering Hamilton's new Intra Matic 68, but I'm worried after the seemingly consistent issues they seem to have with chronographs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Caberguy said:


> Well, I'm happy to say that my $80 Accu-Swiss arrived this morning with the crown still where it's supposed to be. Everything seems to be working fine, and it only has a couple of very small scuffs on the side of the case.
> 
> View attachment 12358021


What a great deal for $80! Enjoy it (I'm sad I missed this deal!)


studiompd said:


> Mr JOnes "Sun and moon" came in - first 24 hr dial and the gf loves it after a strap change (bought it for her even though its the larger size - fits fine on her small wrist.). A bit surprised to see postage from China, but as the caseback says "Designed in London, built in China".
> 
> BTW, you'll need a degree in horology with a minor in "pictology" to read the time


I, too, received my MJW watches, including the Sun and Moon. I'm going to write a mini review, but the bottom line is that I enjoy them for what they are (affordable watches with quirky designs).
I disagree with the OP that reading the time is difficult (once you learn the symbols). The sun and moon (which represent the hour hand) stands out quite well, and the hours (6 o'clock rise, noon/midnight at the top, 6 o'clock set) with good hour tick marks make lots of intuitive sense. I think this is one of their easiest readers.


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Fast1one said:


> I received the Hamilton Pan Europ Chronograph from Ashford that was mentioned a few pages back. Pulled it out of the box, wound it, operated the chronograph a couple times and on the third try the second hand stop resetting to zero...
> 
> Disappointed to say the least. Another is the crystal did not have protective film on it which I found strange. Perhaps they sent me a refurbished model rather than new. Back it goes!


I had exactly the same problem. Sent it back, they fixed it and had it back to me in about three weeks. I have had no issues with it since then. Not ideal but Ashford did correct the problem and their customer service was excellent.


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Why Ashford is doing this? Selling defect watches as NIB (they don't have quality control? they don't test their watches?). Even if they correct the problem after, this is not right at all to say the least.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Mine was in mint condition. Ashford is pretty good about this. Let us know how it goes.



Fast1one said:


> I received the Hamilton Pan Europ Chronograph from Ashford that was mentioned a few pages back. Pulled it out of the box, wound it, operated the chronograph a couple times and on the third try the second hand stop resetting to zero...
> 
> Disappointed to say the least. Another is the crystal did not have protective film on it which I found strange. Perhaps they sent me a refurbished model rather than new. Back it goes!


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

studiompd said:


> Mr JOnes "Sun and moon" came in - first 24 hr dial and the gf loves it after a strap change (bought it for her even though its the larger size - fits fine on her small wrist.). A bit surprised to see postage from China, but as the caseback says "Designed in London, built in China".


I also picked up an MJW for the Bump during the sale. Reading through the watches in their sale catalog, some were built in London, others in China. This was certainly a factor in my decision, just for the 'Made in London' swag that goes with what is a very unique watch to begin with.

Given my wife can't manage her time under the best of circumstances, legibility on the other hand was not a primary consideration.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Fast1one said:


> I received the Hamilton Pan Europ Chronograph from Ashford that was mentioned a few pages back. Pulled it out of the box, wound it, operated the chronograph a couple times and on the third try the second hand stop resetting to zero...
> 
> Disappointed to say the least. Another is the crystal did not have protective film on it which I found strange. Perhaps they sent me a refurbished model rather than new. Back it goes!


I've been dealing with Ashford for many years and purchased more watches from them than I'd care to admit, but I also had an issue with a new Hamilton Pan Europ from them which I had to return. Each time you reset the chronograph it would end up several seconds past the previous time, with the reset point gradually advancing around the entire dial! Of course there was no problem handling the return and they even covered the return shipping cost since it was defective, but I decided to get a refund because of all the problems I've read about with this series. I have several other Hamiltons from Ashford which are all perfect cosmetically and operationally, so I don't understand the number of issues that are reported with these Pan Europ series chronographs.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

audio.bill said:


> Each time you reset the chronograph it would end up several seconds past the previous time, with the reset point gradually advancing around the entire dial!


Based on this description, it sounds like the hand might be slightly loose on these watches?

I say this not as an expert, but the same thing happened to a cheap quartz chronograph I had. And then the hand fell off.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

I've got my eye on a Hamilton from Ashford's pre owned section, but all these stories of sending them back have got me scared! I am in Canada so return postage will be slow and expensive.


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 5, 2017)

DB0954A4 said:


> I had exactly the same problem. Sent it back, they fixed it and had it back to me in about three weeks. I have had no issues with it since then. Not ideal but Ashford did correct the problem and their customer service was excellent.


I'm glad your's is working now. It doesn't give me a lot a confidence and I had a bad feeling about the whole thing so I just decided to request a refund.

They did initially give me a run-around saying they could give me a discount on an exchange but I don't make purchases that way. I was eyeing the pan europ series for a while and it was just blind luck that the chrono went on sale and was able to jump on it.



audio.bill said:


> I've been dealing with Ashford for many years and purchased more watches from them than I'd care to admit, but I also had an issue with a new Hamilton Pan Europ from them which I had to return. Each time you reset the chronograph it would end up several seconds past the previous time, with the reset point gradually advancing around the entire dial! Of course there was no problem handling the return and they even covered the return shipping cost since it was defective, but I decided to get a refund because of all the problems I've read about with this series. I have several other Hamiltons from Ashford which are all perfect cosmetically and operationally, so I don't understand the number of issues that are reported with these Pan Europ series chronographs.


Sounds like YMMV with these chronos, so I'm glad I am getting a refund.

What concerns me is the lack of protective film. Did either of your watches come with a sticker on the front crystal? They seem very adamant that returned items should be "unworn" and I'm concerned they'll turn around and claim I wore the watch and broke it, etc etc.

I had the watch in my hand for mere minutes testing the functionality and it went right back in the box. Crossing fingers!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Maybe the problem is not so much with Ashford, but with Hamilton?


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Fast1one said:


> I'm glad your's is working now. It doesn't give me a lot a confidence and I had a bad feeling about the whole thing so I just decided to request a refund.
> 
> They did initially give me a run-around saying they could give me a discount on an exchange but I don't make purchases that way. I was eyeing the pan europ series for a while and it was just blind luck that the chrono went on sale and was able to jump on it.
> 
> ...


I honestly don't recall if mine had the protective plastic on the crystal, but I wouldn't be concerned about the return with Ashford. As long as you promptly contacted them about the issue and then returned it in the same condition you received it there shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

TheSanDiegan said:


> I also picked up an MJW for the Bump during the sale. Reading through the watches in their sale catalog, some were built in London, others in China. This was certainly a factor in my decision, just for the 'Made in London' swag that goes with what is a very unique watch to begin with.
> 
> Given my wife can't manage her time under the best of circumstances, legibility on the other hand was not a primary consideration.


Totally glossed over that detail. Which did you pick?


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Maybe the problem is not so much with Ashford, but with Hamilton?


I'm certainly not assessing blame for these issues with Ashford, since they stood behind the sale and promptly issued a full refund. There seems to be a problem with an unusually high number of these particular watches, and since they otherwise appear to be in new condition it may indicate a production or manufacturer quality control problem.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

studiompd said:


> Totally glossed over that detail. Which did you pick?


The Queen. She has small wrists, and the watch will be the largest she's worn by a long shot, but it was just... perfect.

The Queen, the King, and the Last Laughs were all made in London (almost bought a Dia de los Muertos for myself). There may have been others as well, but I'm not sure. I do remember seeing "designed in London, made in China" in the description of several I was considering.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

TheSanDiegan said:


> The Queen. She has small wrists, and the watch will be the largest she's worn by a long shot, but it was just... perfect.
> 
> The Queen, the King, and the Last Laughs were all made in London (almost bought a Dia de los Muertos for myself). There may have been others as well, but I'm not sure. I do remember seeing "designed in London, made in China" in the description of several I was considering.


Good choice! I'm still on the lookout for my first jumping hour. Did yours have a "chemical" smell to it?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

As soon as I get back from my deep-sea adventure in WI, I will re-test my chrono over and over again....... I only tested it a four times before deciding it was A-OK (-:



audio.bill said:


> I'm certainly not assessing blame for these issues with Ashford, since they stood behind the sale and promptly issued a full refund. There seems to be a problem with an unusually high number of these particular watches, and since they otherwise appear to be in new condition it may indicate a production or manufacturer quality control problem.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Maybe the problem is not so much with Ashford, but with Hamilton?


My hunch is that it's with this model of Hamilton, not Hamilton in general.

I remember late last year a lot of reports of chrono reset problems with the Pans during the mad pre-Black Friday feeding frenzy when a lot of 7750s and their ilk were going for $400 to $600.

Fortunately, I went for a Hammy Khaki Field Chrono (which I still can't stop talking about). It has had zero problems, and it's in regular rotation, the chrono used regularly to time everything from cooking steaks to my drive to work.

I wonder if it might even be one particular bad production run of the Pan Europes. Before late last year, didn't these have a great rep? I had been watching them for a while, and don't remember hearing about


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Do I have the subdials on this correct?

12 o'clock is chronograph, 30 minutes

6 o'clock is chronograph hours

9 o'clock is 24 hr. clock (day/night on short, wavy hand) running seconds on long hand?


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

studiompd said:


> Good choice! I'm still on the lookout for my first jumping hour. Did yours have a "chemical" smell to it?


Mine did, but it's not the watch. It's the foam surrounding the watch, which I think may have also imbued a little chemical smell into the leather strap.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Recoil Rob said:


> Do I have the subdials on this correct?
> 
> 12 o'clock is chronograph, 30 minutes
> 
> ...


Yep. The movement is a Valjoux 7751.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> Mine did, but it's not the watch. It's the foam surrounding the watch, which I think may have also imbued a little chemical smell into the leather strap.


Did yours post from China or the UK? Not the "new watch smell" I'd like to showcase if it were my company.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Not a deal but a status update, if you will. Received my hand wind CW slimline square a couple of days ago..the dial is more beautiful in the flesh..got the blue dial for myself and the white dial for my dad..














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zargoz (Jan 30, 2017)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> I've got my eye on a Hamilton from Ashford's pre owned section, but all these stories of sending them back have got me scared! I am in Canada so return postage will be slow and expensive.


To add another data point to the discussion: I recently received a preowned Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT from Ashford which had been described as store display in pristine condition. When it arrived, the pillow had come loose in the case, so I was a little concerned that the watch might have been banged around during shipping. But it indeed looked mint, plastic still covering the front crystal, tags on, band looked unworn, and it wound right up. Has been keeping perfect time for the last three days on my wrist.

Understand the reluctance to gamble though as international returns are always a pain.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

studiompd said:


> Good choice! I'm still on the lookout for my first jumping hour. Did yours have a "chemical" smell to it?


Negative - at least not that I noticed, though the Queen came on a mesh bracelet. However I've had leather straps arrive from China with that fresh tannery/processing chemical odor before, and IIRC it dissipated not too long afterward.


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

$276 for a "Like New" Bulova Moon Watch Special Edition on leather seems like a solid deal... $270 for the "Very Good."
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1500447291&sr=1-96


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Found this Certina DS Multi-8 ana-digi at Ashford for $294...possibly cheaper with ebates, etc. or a working coupon/promo code....looks pretty cool, and significantly cheaper than everywhere else I've seen it available.

Certina DS Multi-8 C020-419-11-057-00 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Found this Certina DS Multi-8 ana-digi at Ashford for $294...possibly cheaper with ebates, etc. or a working coupon/promo code....looks pretty cool, and significantly cheaper than everywhere else I've seen it available.
> 
> Certina DS Multi-8 C020-419-11-057-00 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

For anyone with an interest in aviation themed watches.....

AVI-8 Men's AV-4032-05 Curtiss Tomahawk

$47.22 at Amazon Warehouse Deals "Used - Very Good"

Previous best on camelcamelcamel $76.56 back in July 2016.











The Curtiss Tomahawk collection of AVI-8 features a unique 3-pronged second hand and a circular date indicator. This watch is encased within an ion-plated black stainless steel case and black leather strap.
Japanese quartz movement
Case Diameter: 47mm
Water Resistant To 165 Feet
Item Shape Round
Dial window material type﻿ Mineral
Display Type Analog
Clasp Buckle
Case material Stainless steel
Case diameter 47 millimeters
Case Thickness 11 millimeters
Band Material leather calfskin
Band length Men's Standard
Band width 22 millimeters
Band Color Black
Dial color Black
Bezel material Stainless steel
Bezel function﻿ Stationary
Calendar﻿ Date
Movement﻿ Japanese quartz
Water resistant depth 165 Feet


----------



## SawDoc441 (Sep 12, 2016)

Anyone have a working Ashford code? Just realized that I probably "need" this....

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

SawDoc441 said:


> Anyone have a working Ashford code? Just realized that I probably "need" this....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


There aren't any codes that work on "sale" items


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Received my acquisition from the CW sale for $591.77:


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

My straps from Steve at Raven Watches showed up this morning. Quite nice, particularly for $10 a pop:








Edit:
Straps are plenty long for my ~8.5" wrists. As you can see from the pictures, I'm on about the 3rd or 4th hole.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

FYI, Massdrop has the Helgray Hornet for $199

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/helgra...ontent=1500455717368.110250044654977265271308


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

SawDoc441 said:


> Anyone have a working Ashford code? Just realized that I probably "need" this....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


If you're referring to the Certina I posted, I tried pretty much every code I could find, nothing worked, as it's a sale item. Best I think you could do is get 3% from ebates (or another cash back site).


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Caberguy said:


> $276 for a "Like New" Bulova Moon Watch Special Edition on leather seems like a solid deal... $270 for the "Very Good."
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1500447291&sr=1-96


The very good is only missing the manual, I'm sure it can be found online. 
I like this watch and the history, it is just way too big for me.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Kickstarter price was $229 so the trend of blowing out left over inventory on Massdrop continues for KS creators.
Good price on this one and it's a pretty solid watch. You will want a new strap though.



Rogco said:


> FYI, Massdrop has the Helgray Hornet for $199
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/helgra...ontent=1500455717368.110250044654977265271308
> 
> View attachment 12360259


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

I received my $97 Orient World Stage JDM watch last Saturday. I posted about it earlier in this thread. I love the watch, but I wasn't crazy about the bracelet.
Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #6 (2017) - Page 1019

WatchGecko has their 20mm Geckota solid pilot link bracelet currently on sale for $23.32 (regularly $62.17). For another $6.48 they have 22mm end pieces for it, so I thought I'd give it a try. Additionally, they have a 10% discount for forum members (WATCHUSEEK) and free shipping. Their service was awesome. I placed my order last Sunday, they shipped it Monday and it arrived today! Two days shipping from Bristol England to Michigan is incredible! It's a lovely bracelet and I think it pairs well with the Orient.

https://www.watchgecko.com/geckotar-solid-pilot-link.php


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

NRAchad said:


> https://www.watchgecko.com/geckotar-solid-pilot-link.php


Does that thing have a clasp release or do you have to claw at it like a tiger to get it lose?


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

cuevobat said:


> Does that thing have a clasp release or do you have to claw at it like a tiger to get it lose?


No release buttons; you just pinch the sides of the band between your thumb and pointer finger near the joint and lift. It does snap down with authority, but it's not difficult to release.


----------



## diggerdanh (Jan 28, 2016)

I just stumbled upon a Timex T2E581 for $21.99 from Timex on Ebay after reading about it in the "I really liked that so I got this" thread. Reg price looks to be $52.95 so not a huge savings but it is a nice looking watch for about $20. I have not bought a Timex forever and I wanted to check out an Indiglo. 40mm case, 20mm lug width. With the roman numerals it is a little classier looking than I normally wear (mostly divers) but I figured it would fill a roll when I want something a little classier but not a dress watch. I figured what the heck for $20 I'll give it a try. I was also charged tax so total was $23.42.









Timex Men's | Roman Numerals w White Dial | Elevated Classics Dress Watch T2E581


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Great deal on a one owner, clean Damasko DA37 full lume dial with ice hardened bracelet from Watchmann $1095. https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=DA37Bx


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Not a deal, per se, but I have a Jomashop one-time coupon code for $20 off $300. I'm not going to use it so if anybody is planning to spend $300 at Joma then PM me and I'll give you the code. FCFS!


I'm also looking to buy a Garmin Fenix 5. It's a pretty new release so I haven't seen it on sale anywhere, but if anybody knows a store where a coupon code will discount it please let me know!


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Great deal on a one owner, clean Damasko DA37 full lume dial with ice hardened bracelet from Watchmann $1095. https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=DA37Bx


Ohhhh man, what a deal. If that was a DA36 I'd be all over it. I need to check his page often...


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Up to 30% off on diver straps on panatime.com.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

royalpig180 said:


> Ohhhh man, what a deal. If that was a DA36 I'd be all over it. I need to check his page often...


But everyone has a DA36! You'd be the only one on your WUS block with a fully lumed dial DA37


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

studiompd said:


> But everyone has a DA36! You'd be the only one on your WUS block with a fully lumed dial DA37


Hah this is true! There's just something to about that black dual though, and I feel like I already have a few watches with simplement white dials...

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

*LOOKING FOR AN OMEGA IN EUROPE?

BY ACCIDENT I CAME ACROSS THIS AD IN ITALY. FABULOUS LOOKING STORE AND ONLY CARRIES OMEAGA WATCHES SO FAR. GREAT COMMUNICATION WITH THE OWNER DONATO RIPA. NEGOTIATED A GREAT PRICE AND HE SHIPPED THE NEXT DAY. I HAD THE WATCH THE FOLLOWING DAY. I COULD NOT BE HAPPER WITH EVERYTHING, PRICE, INSTANT RESPONSE AND SUPERB INSURED SHIPPING.

GO TO [email protected] or Google ANGELA RIPA. *


----------



## superh3ro (Mar 8, 2017)

Killarney said:


> *LOOKING FOR AN OMEGA IN EUROPE?
> 
> BY ACCIDENT I CAME ACROSS THIS AD IN ITALY. FABULOUS LOOKING STORE AND ONLY CARRIES OMEAGA WATCHES SO FAR. GREAT COMMUNICATION WITH THE OWNER DONATO RIPA. NEGOTIATED A GREAT PRICE AND HE SHIPPED THE NEXT DAY. I HAD THE WATCH THE FOLLOWING DAY. I COULD NOT BE HAPPER WITH EVERYTHING, PRICE, INSTANT RESPONSE AND SUPERB INSURED SHIPPING.
> 
> GO TO [email protected] or Google ANGELA RIPA. *


MOTHER .... JIAN YANG


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Killarney said:


> *LOOKING FOR AN OMEGA IN EUROPE?
> 
> BY ACCIDENT I CAME ACROSS THIS AD IN ITALY. FABULOUS LOOKING STORE AND ONLY CARRIES OMEAGA WATCHES SO FAR. GREAT COMMUNICATION WITH THE OWNER DONATO RIPA. NEGOTIATED A GREAT PRICE AND HE SHIPPED THE NEXT DAY. I HAD THE WATCH THE FOLLOWING DAY. I COULD NOT BE HAPPER WITH EVERYTHING, PRICE, INSTANT RESPONSE AND SUPERB INSURED SHIPPING.
> 
> GO TO [email protected] or Google ANGELA RIPA. *


Can you be specific with prices and models? Right now this just sounds like an advertisement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Killarney said:


> *LOOKING FOR AN OMEGA IN EUROPE?
> 
> BY ACCIDENT I CAME ACROSS THIS AD IN ITALY. FABULOUS LOOKING STORE AND ONLY CARRIES OMEAGA WATCHES SO FAR. GREAT COMMUNICATION WITH THE OWNER DONATO RIPA. NEGOTIATED A GREAT PRICE AND HE SHIPPED THE NEXT DAY. I HAD THE WATCH THE FOLLOWING DAY. I COULD NOT BE HAPPER WITH EVERYTHING, PRICE, INSTANT RESPONSE AND SUPERB INSURED SHIPPING.
> 
> GO TO [email protected] or Google ANGELA RIPA. *


Home - Angela Ripa Gioielli

FWIW they seem to be an authorized Omega dealer.

https://www.omegawatches.com/stores/storedetails/7272/


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

I bought a SMPc and I am not a sales forum for him but pm me and I will tell you


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Caberguy said:


> My straps from Steve at Raven Watches showed up this morning. Quite nice, particularly for $10 a pop:
> View attachment 12360233
> 
> 
> ...


Nice straps. Where and how can I buy them? Any website mate?

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

superh3ro said:


> MOTHER .... JIAN YANG


Not hotdog.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

ic3burn said:


> Nice straps. Where and how can I buy them? Any website mate?
> 
> Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-new-leather-straps-cheap-4485981.html


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

These guys are offering free watches. The rub is shipping = $13 (USA). Not sure if any of these are worth $13: https://bixford.com/collections/free-watches


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

mannal said:


> These guys are offering free watches. The rub is shipping = $13 (USA). Not sure if any of these are worth $13: https://bixford.com/collections/free-watches


They look exactly like what they are, very cheap watches. So, you can get this watch here for free, only $13 shipping.

Or you can buy exactly the same watch straight on EBay for much less. They probably gives you an indicator of its true worth. So no, $13 probably isn't any great bargain.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

BStu185 said:


> I'm also looking to buy a Garmin Fenix 5. It's a pretty new release so I haven't seen it on sale anywhere, but if anybody knows a store where a coupon code will discount it please let me know!


I was in the same boat and couldn't find a deal. So I bought it from REI where members get 10% back and that was the best I could find. Hopefully you're an REI member.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyone know of a good deal on a Certina DS-8 Chrono Moonphase (preferably the brown dial version)? Cheapest I see it is on Jomashop for $470. Any Jomashop promo codes?


----------



## Haggis89 (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm newer so I'm sorry if this is a dumb question, but best/cheapest place to get a Seiko SKX009K2?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Haggis89 said:


> I'm newer so I'm sorry if this is a dumb question, but best/cheapest place to get a Seiko SKX009K2?


Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SKX009...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B002FNNFAW


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

CreationWatches has the really hard to find Seiko SNA411 back in stock. These have been bringing $400 or so new on the bay lately and out of stock everywhere. Creation has em for $205 shipped. I bought a couple

Sna411


----------



## Sabretooth61 (Aug 23, 2016)

When is the next major US shopping holiday? Black Friday or something like that? (Not from the US so have no clue)


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Sabretooth61 said:


> When is the next major US shopping holiday? Black Friday or something like that? (Not from the US so have no clue)


Labor day, September 4th.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

City74 said:


> CreationWatches has the really hard to find Seiko SNA411 back in stock. These have been bringing $400 or so new on the bay lately and out of stock everywhere. Creation has em for $205 shipped. I bought a couple
> 
> Sna411
> 
> View attachment 12362471


Awesome timing! I was looking for one of these yesterday for my nephew and was shocked by how prices had risen. Just grabbed one for me and one for my nephew.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

BrandonH79 said:


> Awesome timing! I was looking for one of these yesterday for my nephew and was shocked by how prices had risen. Just grabbed one for me and one for my nephew.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When buying a watch as a gift, it is best to buy the same watch for yourself to better relate to your gift recipient.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> When buying a watch as a gift, it is best to buy the same watch for yourself to better relate to your gift recipient.


Since I was about to spend $385 on one yesterday, I consider this a BOGO deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

BrandonH79 said:


> Since I was about to spend $385 on one yesterday, I consider this a BOGO deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They will go fast. They are SELLING for around $400 on the bay. They use to be around the price Creation has them for and all over the place, everyone had them in stock then boom all gone.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

naaaa, yet another impulse buy... i blame the yellow 



City74 said:


> CreationWatches has the really hard to find Seiko SNA411 back in stock. These have been bringing $400 or so new on the bay lately and out of stock everywhere. Creation has em for $205 shipped. I bought a couple
> 
> Sna411
> 
> View attachment 12362471


----------



## Haggis89 (Jul 20, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Amazon


Thanks Yankeeexpress, I've never used Amazon before (yes, I know haha).

Sounds weird but you also on Rotoworld? Feel like I've seen the username and avatar before haha.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Anyone know where to pickup the blue SNA413 Flightmaster?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noeyez (Apr 24, 2017)

Caberguy said:


> $276 for a "Like New" Bulova Moon Watch Special Edition on leather seems like a solid deal... $270 for the "Very Good."


Although this deal is gone, does anyone have general advice about buying a watch from Amazon Warehouse? I know these watches are probably not fake or swapped (I hope) but what about Amazon's general QC when it comes to describing them? Also, does the normal manufacturer warranty apply?


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Massdrop has the Victorinox Officers Quartz watch. Sapphire, Swiss, 40mm, nice looking rubber strap. Looks like a great grab-and-go for $110 (when they reach 10 buyers).


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

feltharg said:


> naaaa, yet another impulse buy... i blame the yellow


Dammit... I missed it.. Sold out now:'(

Really wanted that SNA411....

Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

noeyez said:


> Although this deal is gone, does anyone have general advice about buying a watch from Amazon Warehouse? I know these watches are probably not fake or swapped (I hope) but what about Amazon's general QC when it comes to describing them? Also, does the normal manufacturer warranty apply?


In general, haven't tried with watches though, my warehouse stuff has been brand new and sealed, even when described as slight scratches, packaging damaged etc..... I wouldn't hesitate to buy there again.


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

https://slickdeals.net/f/10376336-v...men-s-active-base-camp-watch-70-free-shipping

Victorinox Swiss Army Active 241472 Men's Watch , watches

Neat little Swiss Army beater on sale. FYI I used to have this watch, and it has no lume so night time reading is difficult!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE for $399 on Ashford with code AffkhakiHI399. Wow that's a lot of watch for that money


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Ashford has the Hamilton Jazzmaster 38mm, $339 with code AFFJAZZM339, $50 off with Amex, total $289.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

noeyez said:


> Although this deal is gone, does anyone have general advice about buying a watch from Amazon Warehouse? I know these watches are probably not fake or swapped (I hope) but what about Amazon's general QC when it comes to describing them? Also, does the normal manufacturer warranty apply?


I don't think Amazon is describing them incorrectly on purpose but obviously it's a high volume business and inspectors can miss stuff when people who return them don't note the reason why it was returned.

If Amazon originally sold the watch as an AD (through Amazon, not a marketplace seller) then it should have had its warranty card stamped originally. You may miss out on some time, but presumably it has some remaining warranty. If you buy it and Amazon sold it but was not an AD (more typically through marketplace vendors) then it never had a manufacturer's warranty. It probably had a 3rd party warranty like Asurion and it should state that.

The reason *to* buy Amazon is that they're incredibly easy with respect to returns. You just go into the system and if it's the first return of a specific watch, you just print out the pre-paid return label and drop it off. Customer service doesn't even get involved and you don't pay any return shipping or stocking fees. I don't think they do this with Warehouse items, but you used to even be able to cross-shop-- like return the one you don't like and as soon as it hits UPS or an Amazon locker, the credit is applied towards a different watch.

If you have a multi-return scenario, then they *may* get involved or restrict some options. I had one watch I bought and it had a defect (huge scratch in a specific area, under the plastic) so I returned it for the same one thinking it was a fluke. The 2nd one was scraped in almost the exact same way. Then when I returned the 2nd one it was still easy and free but I only had the option to do a return not exchange for a different watch... I stopped the chain at that point and just returned the 2nd one for credit since it appears to have been a whole bunch of bad ones in that batch. Maybe they got dropped at the factory but some guy boxed them up anyway not wanting to be fired... I dunno. In any case, Amazon made it about as easy and cheap as possible to do the return.


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

atdegs said:


> Hamilton Jazzmaster 38mm, $339 with code AFFJAZZM339, $50 off with Amex, total $289.


Is that Ashford, then?


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Argh... yes. Edited.



scooter1 said:


> Is that Ashford, then?


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Amazon Warehouse was gold early this year, but it has been slim pickings for months. I did see a nice Zenith for a few weeks, but not much quality there. Hopefully there will be some better offerings eventually. I've bought Omega, Baume & Seiko and been very happy.


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

mannal said:


> These guys are offering free watches. The rub is shipping = $13 (USA). Not sure if any of these are worth $13: https://bixford.com/collections/free-watches


they can be had on ali or bay for the same price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BStu185 said:


> I'm also looking to buy a Garmin Fenix 5. It's a pretty new release so I haven't seen it on sale anywhere, but if anybody knows a store where a coupon code will discount it please let me know!


$579.99 on Ebay from Rob's Camera.

Garmin Fenix 5X Sapphire GPS & Fitness Watch - Slate Gray with Black Band | eBay


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Found a good use for my ToM credit.

FYI, the white arrows next to the day and date indicate the direction to turn the crown for advancement.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

I don't know if this is common knowledge, but if anybody wants to order straps from Clockwork Synergy, there's a 15% off coupon code: 15DIS.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

This guy was waiting for me when I got home from my aquatic journey. It was DOA. Bad AC port on the box. Email out to Joma. On a positive note, I got my curved spring-bars from Toxic Nato. They work as expected.



studiompd said:


> The legend is back! Passed last time, might bite this time. Any feedback from people that bought last time? Red watch winder $20 after code SDSL30 https://www.jomashop.com/swiss-lege...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

RyanD said:


> That's about normal for this watch. I just got a 7750 watch from Amazon for $237.


Whats the model of this 7750 watch?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Found a good use for my ToM credit.
> 
> FYI, the white arrows next to the day and date indicate the direction to turn the crown for advancement.


BeFrugal has 5% cash back at ToM, but Giving Assistant offers 7%. Thanks to BeFrugal's best rebate guarantee that means you can get 8.75% cash back once you let them know you found a better rate. I confirmed this works with my purchase yesterday.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> BeFrugal has 5% cash back at ToM, but Giving Assistant offers 7%. Thanks to BeFrugal's best rebate guarantee that means you can get 8.75% cash back once you let them know you found a better rate. I confirmed this works with my purchase yesterday.


Good tip. BeFrugal is only 2.5% for existing ToM customers. I used Ebates for 3.5%.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

City74 said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE for $399 on Ashford with code AffkhakiHI399. Wow that's a lot of watch for that money
> 
> View attachment 12363581


too bad this doesnt work anymore


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rogt said:


> too bad this doesnt work anymore


That's because it's a Hamilton. Based on this thread, they don't work for long. :-d


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

RyanD said:


> That's about normal for this watch. I just got a 7750 watch from Amazon for $237.


Except that is the movement full of plastic parts so no thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

City74 said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE for $399 on Ashford with code AffkhakiHI399. Wow that's a lot of watch for that money
> 
> View attachment 12363581


What makes this one a good deal? I'm not being snarky, just not familiar with this model. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## LookAtBigern82 (Dec 26, 2012)

rogt said:


> too bad this doesnt work anymore


Try this code AFFKHAKIH399


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Anyone know of a good deal on a Certina DS-8 Chrono Moonphase (preferably the brown dial version)? Cheapest I see it is on Jomashop for $470. Any Jomashop promo codes?


PHONE20 will bring it down to $450. It's well worth it and I don't think you'll do any better. (I paid the same on a Jomadeal last year and have no regrets.)


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Barry S said:


> PHONE20 will bring it down to $450. It's well worth it and I don't think you'll do any better. (I paid the same on a Jomadeal last year and have no regrets.)


Thanks for the code! I was hoping to get it for around $400 lol...guess I'll have to sell one of my watches that are up for sale, before picking this one up.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> What makes this one a good deal? I'm not being snarky, just not familiar with this model. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Well good Swiss brand, nice ETA 2925-2 movement, sapphire front and back, excellent bracelet, Hamilton quality, engraved caseback and usually runs about $700 even on grey market sites


----------



## bnf1963 (Jul 15, 2017)

On touch of modern a lot of nice hublot for sale


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Found a good use for my ToM credit.
> 
> FYI, the white arrows next to the day and date indicate the direction to turn the crown for advancement.


There is still one left in stock. The new Fortis MSRP is $1640, so this is a good discount.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Anyone else receive an email from CreationWatches saying they were out of stock AFTER receiving a shipment confirmation? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

platinumEX said:


> Anyone else receive an email from CreationWatches saying they were out of stock AFTER receiving a shipment confirmation?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, just received my SRP773 from them, everything went well!

Nicolas

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## SlapNuts (Jun 23, 2017)

platinumEX said:


> Anyone else receive an email from CreationWatches saying they were out of stock AFTER receiving a shipment confirmation?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got a shipping confirmation and it's scheduled to arrive Monday.

I will update if that changes.


----------



## SlapNuts (Jun 23, 2017)

Just to add my order from creation was for the SNA411 you linked.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> Anyone else receive an email from CreationWatches saying they were out of stock AFTER receiving a shipment confirmation?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't as of yet. I got the DHL # etc so I think I'm good but who knows


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

My CreationWatches order was for the SNA411. Received a DHL Shipment Notification at 1:42am ET, then nearly an hour later received an e-mail saying they "ran out of stock" for the watch I ordered and they sent a link to all their other Seiko chronos asking if I'd like a different model. Oh well.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> My CreationWatches order was for the SNA411. Received a DHL Shipment Notification at 1:42am ET, then nearly an hour later received an e-mail saying they "ran out of stock" for the watch I ordered and they sent a link to all their other Seiko chronos asking if I'd like a different model. Oh well.


Yea I placed 2 separate orders for the SNA411 and got shipping for both and each charge is still on my card so I'm thinking I should be ok. Well, I hope I am lol. That's why I bought mine before I 
posted the deal here ?


----------



## jframsay (Jun 3, 2013)

Pretty sure this has been mentioned before, but Kohl's has the casio pro trek 3405 on clearance for only $18. Paired that with my wife's 30% off coupon to bring the total to only $12.59!









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Watches at Gemnation.com

Revue Thommen on sale at GemNation, divers starting at $395.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

jframsay said:


> Pretty sure this has been mentioned before, but Kohl's has the casio pro trek 3405 on clearance for only $18. Paired that with my wife's 30% off coupon to bring the total to only $12.59! Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Man, this kind of deals makes me want to cry!
I've been wanting one of those for ages but I can never get one at decent prices here in Europe...would you get one for me and send it over? Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

jframsay said:


> Pretty sure this has been mentioned before, but Kohl's has the casio pro trek 3405 on clearance for only $18. Paired that with my wife's 30% off coupon to bring the total to only $12.59!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link? I don't see it


----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

City74 said:


> Link? I don't see it


Tried to visit the page and received some strange stuffs. Disappointed.









Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

City74 said:


> Link? I don't see it


I think these are in store only. My local store doesn't have them in stock or on sale but I am going to check again.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Those are Kohl's in store clearance. *


----------



## jframsay (Jun 3, 2013)

City74 said:


> Link? I don't see it


I think it's in store only, sorry should've clarified

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I've been traveling and dealing with a death in the family so I apologized if this is a repeat. How long does it usually take to get the CW straps from their sale last month?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I've been traveling and dealing with a death in the family so I apologized if this is a repeat. How long does it usually take to get the CW straps from their sale last month?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


It takes awhile for them to ship but I just received mine yesterday.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

jframsay said:


> Pretty sure this has been mentioned before, but Kohl's has the casio pro trek 3405 on clearance for only $18. Paired that with my wife's 30% off coupon to bring the total to only $12.59!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this an in-store sale? I couldn't find it online.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

This looks like a decent deal on the Timex IQ Time/Tide/Compass. I've been looking at this model for a while and free shipping too. Too bad the new account 15% doesn't stack otherwise I would have jumped on it.

Timex.com


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

I could be wrong, but for the UK, -I think this is a pretty good price?

Men's Citizen Signature Automatic Watch (NB3016-05E) - WATCH SHOP.com™


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> Is this an in-store sale? I couldn't find it online.


Yep. This was posted about a month ago, so maybe its a rolling discount. Might be fortuitous to re-check your local stores for recent discounts.


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Watches at Gemnation.com
> 
> Revue Thommen on sale at GemNation, divers starting at $395.


Bought 17571.2135 while I wait to get a Omega Seamaster Pro SMP. I like RT quite a bit. This will be my second RT.


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I've been traveling and dealing with a death in the family so I apologized if this is a repeat. How long does it usually take to get the CW straps from their sale last month?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Mine are on their way. I think it just getting through customs in NY. I hope to get them next week.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

I bought a strap some weeks ago for a very decent price (USD 13). To my surprise, seller also includes 4 pins (two on the straps and two extras) and a spring bar tool (it was written in the ad but I didn't really read, thus a bonus for me). The strap looks gorgeous in person, although a bit rubberized.









(I got the dark brown)

For anyone who's interested:

Suede Genuine Leather Watch Strap Band Steel Buckle Free Bars 20mm 22mm 24mm | eBay


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Sunnygps said:


> Mine are on their way. I think it just getting through customs in NY. I hope to get them next week.


Hmm. . . I've heard nothing since I placed my order, or the email disappeared, which wouldn't surprise me.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Hmm. . . I've heard nothing since I placed my order, or the email disappeared, which wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I emailed them for status, and they were miraculously shipped the next day.

Too bad the fit is extremely awkward.


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

taike said:


> I emailed them for status, and they were miraculously shipped the next day.
> 
> Too bad the fit is extremely awkward.


Which one/s did you order? I ordered the following. Wondering which ones did not fit well...

Special Purchase Leather on Bader DeploymentEmbossed leather strap - Bader deployment


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Sunnygps said:


> Which one/s did you order? I ordered the following. Wondering which ones did not fit well...
> 
> Special Purchase Leather on Bader DeploymentEmbossed leather strap - Bader deployment


I skipped the special purchase because of all the euphemisms suggesting low quality economy grade.

The other I took a chance with XS, but they are poorly designed with the clasp side much too short compared to the clasp length, so that it juts out at a weird angle.


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

taike said:


> I skipped the special purchase because of all the euphemisms suggesting low quality economy grade.
> 
> The other I took a chance with XS, but they are poorly designed with the clasp side much too short compared to the clasp length, so that it juts out at a weird angle.


Thanks. The good thing is that the returns are free... or, so I think...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Armani automatic with STP1-11 movement for $269 with code DMDCLASSIC269

Emporio Armani Classic ARS3101 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Quick update: Received my Certina DS-8 Multi from Ashford. Great quality for the price, and some useful functions as well. The alarm volume and vibration are not the strongest, but I guess that's expected from a wristwatch. AR coating on the crystal is fantastic, at certain angles the crystal completely disappears and looks like there's nothing there. It's definitely lighter than I was expecting, probably because the bracelet is somewhat lighter (but still good quality). Overall, definitely a keeper and good buy for $294 and for anyone looking for a dressier ana-digi. Ashford currently has three variants available, the cheapest being $262, which is the white/silver dial with black leather strap. The version I have for $294, and the black dial/brown leather strap for $421.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

raheelc said:


> Quick update: Received my Certina DS-8 Multi from Ashford. Great quality for the price, and some useful functions as well. The alarm volume and vibration are not the strongest, but I guess that's expected from a wristwatch. AR coating on the crystal is fantastic, at certain angles the crystal completely disappears and looks like there's nothing there. It's definitely lighter than I was expecting, probably because the bracelet is somewhat lighter (but still good quality). Overall, definitely a keeper and good buy for $294 and for anyone looking for a dressier ana-digi. Ashford currently has three variants available, the cheapest being $262, which is the white/silver dial with black leather strap. The version I have for $294, and the black dial/brown leather strap for $421.


Been struggling to resist this one. You said the bracelet is light, are all links solid?
Also, how about a lume shot and wristy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ebates has 10% cashback on top of the $35 off $150 coupon at Jet with code STYLE35


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Hmm, tempted to get an skx00x to mod for ~$156

https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-SKX007K1-Rubber-Watch-42mm/202f544732154eb1822f3738a5d5d960

edit: actually $140 afer CB.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

w4tchnut said:


> Been struggling to resist this one. You said the bracelet is light, are all links solid?
> Also, how about a lume shot and wristy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The links are solid, I guess it just feels relatively light(er) to me since I'm used to wearing my Tag Aquaracer, and that has quite a heavy bracelet. I say go for it! The price is excellent, and if you don't like the bracelet can always put it on a strap. Few more pics after sizing for my 7 inch wrist:


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I've been traveling and dealing with a death in the family so I apologized if this is a repeat. How long does it usually take to get the CW straps from their sale last month?


I just got my "special purchase with bader deployment" today. Unfortunately it is not the size I ordered.  I've emailed them and hope they will help resolve it.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

raheelc said:


> The links are solid, I guess it just feels relatively light(er) to me since I'm used to wearing my Tag Aquaracer, and that has quite a heavy bracelet. I say go for it! The price is excellent, and if you don't like the bracelet can always put it on a strap. Few more pics after sizing for my 7 inch wrist:


I bought this exact model last year off ebay with factory warranty for a few bucks more. It checks a few boxes being the right size, no second hand with bright LED display with background that matches the dial.
It's a rare mix you don't find often in the ana-dig market. Also, as a bonus it has an uncanny resemblance to an Aqua Terra.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, everyone. I found my shipping notice in my email from a week ago. Looks like I cleared customs and am in Jamaica, NY. Was hoping to have it for a funeral Tuesday as I have no black straps, but I'll go with the bracelet. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

G Shock Rangeman at Jet for $146.17 after STYLE35 discount but before 10% cash back at Ebates, effectively $132.07 before taxes. Rare to see it under $150 even during Black Friday sales.

https://jet.com/product/G-Shock-Mens-GW9400-1-Resin-Watch-53mm/ec8ed9eb21ce44f5bdf59bcc3103d695








Olive version is also available for just a few dollars more.


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> G Shock Rangeman at Jet for $146.17 after STYLE35 discount but before 10% cash back at Ebates, effectively $132.07 before taxes. Rare to see it under $150 even during Black Friday sales.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/G-Shock-Mens-GW9400-1-Resin-Watch-53mm/ec8ed9eb21ce44f5bdf59bcc3103d695
> 
> ...


I bought this watch when one of the previous deals brought the price below 150 and absolutely love this watch! I cannot recommend it enough. If any of you have been contemplating buying this one... just do it! It is an absolute steal at this price!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Not 100% sure on this deal from Jet as I didn't even realize this watch had been officially released by Bulova. The description and picture is of the 2.0, PVD version of the Moon Watch. It also looks like a no date version? $327 after discount code and cash back. This one might need some vetting by the Bulova experts as, per usual, there is limited info in the Jet.com listing

https://jet.com/product/Bulova-Mens...5-Moon-Watch/42756a027ee04243ac473333a7bd3b1b


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

OK I sent back my 2 Prime day deals and bought this from the Gooroo.

I had bought the yellow Seiko and the black and red Timex compass on prime day.

I concur the Gooroo will make a good deal.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

How good?
Thanks in advance


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

uyebsk said:


> I bought this exact model last year off ebay with factory warranty for a few bucks more. It checks a few boxes being the right size, no second hand with bright LED display with background that matches the dial.
> It's a rare mix you don't find often in the ana-dig market. Also, as a bonus it has an uncanny resemblance to an Aqua Terra.


Yep, my thoughts exactly. Ashford had the cheapest price I could find, and since they provide a 2 year warranty, although not official/factory, figured the price difference was worth it. This is my second ana-digi (first being a solar, atomic Casio Protrek), and the more "formal" look of the watch is what sold me (apart from the price)...I didn't even realize it at first, but it does indeed have somewhat of a resemblance to an Aqua Terra


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Before any cash back: http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+aviation/qne/H76655733.pid









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I've been traveling and dealing with a death in the family so I apologized if this is a repeat. How long does it usually take to get the CW straps from their sale last month?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I'm very sorry for your loss.

G.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Ebates has 10% cashback on top of the $35 off $150 coupon at Jet with code STYLE35


I couldnt pass up a SKX007 on bracelet for $149 after all coupons and cash back offers. That 10% from Ebates put me over the top ?


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Stowa has special discounts on some models. I receive their email, don't know whether it's for all or only via email link works. 

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

I do not see any discount on the webpage. Can you share the link?



VCheng said:


> Stowa has special discounts on some models. I receive their email, don't know whether it's for all or only via email link works.
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

ergezen1 said:


> I do not see any discount on the webpage. Can you share the link?


https://www.stowa.de/en/Special+wat...17_Sonderverkauf&utm_content=Mailing_11578112

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

VCheng said:


> https://www.stowa.de/en/Special+wat...17_Sonderverkauf&utm_content=Mailing_11578112
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


I just noticed that when I copied the link which contains the word `mailing`, maybe it's for mail specific. Try to subscribe their enews, and see whether you can get the mail, in case the link doesn't work. Cheers

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

ergezen1 said:


> I do not see any discount on the webpage. Can you share the link?


Just go go to the homepage and scroll down to the bottom


----------



## tguerin18 (Apr 2, 2008)

Just pulled the trigger on this Ingersoll automatic on Amazon. Looks like a Miyota 8215 movement. $77 seems like a decent deal.









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

tguerin18 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this Ingersoll automatic on Amazon. Looks like a Miyota 8215 movement. $77 seems like a decent deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting i thought this brand only use chinese movements

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Any discounts at creationwatches.com? I'm trying to beat jet.com's price on an skx013.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Any discounts at creationwatches.com? I'm trying to beat jet.com's price on an skx013.


If you contact them they usually will send you some sort of discount from 4% to 10%


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

City74 said:


> If you contact them they usually will send you some sort of discount from 4% to 10%


 Thanks, will try.


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you to this forum, either as enabler or bank account reducer, from the Christopher Ward sale 2-3 weeks ago - this just arrived. I am normally an auto-only but there is always a spot for a COSC Quartz  especially at this price and the fact the 1st GP (French GP) winner was Hungarian (as is my wife, so she approves) ....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

raheelc said:


> The links are solid, I guess it just feels relatively light(er) to me since I'm used to wearing my Tag Aquaracer, and that has quite a heavy bracelet. I say go for it! The price is excellent, and if you don't like the bracelet can always put it on a strap. Few more pics after sizing for my 7 inch wrist:


Resistance is futile, I guess. 
Got one coming. 
Killer pics sealed the deal. 
Thanks for that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Check your eBay inbox. They are having an 8% cash back sale today and tomorrow. If you didn't get an invite there isn't a code you can get. It's by invitation only


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

w4tchnut said:


> Resistance is futile, I guess.
> Got one coming.
> Killer pics sealed the deal.
> Thanks for that.
> ...


Anytime! It's well worth the price


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

tguerin18 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this Ingersoll automatic on Amazon. Looks like a Miyota 8215 movement. $77 seems like a decent deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I found it but price is way up now. Got a link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Raymond Weil Chrono Quartz 4476-STC-00300 with blue hands for $260 from chronostore through walmart.com - only 2 left.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ashford has this gorgeous Hamilton Jazzmaster for $203 after 10% off with code AFFHAM10 and 3% Ebates cash back. That's a really nice price for that. The bracelet version is about $20 more but I prefer it on the strap

Hamilton Jazzmaster H18451735 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Amazon has the Alpina Horological Smartwatch for $329. It's showing as Prime, but it's being sold by the seller "Perfect Timing". They have 4 left of the black dial with bracelet, and they also have the white dial on a strap for $300.

https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Genev...6-spons&keywords=horological+smartwatch&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Genev...5-spons&keywords=horological+smartwatch&psc=1


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

City74 said:


> Check your eBay inbox. They are having an 8% cash back sale today and tomorrow. If you didn't get an invite there isn't a code you can get. It's by invitation only


Thanks for that heads up! I just bought this for my daughter and realized i had a few ebay $ to that expired in a week. So this watch ended up costing about $12 after cashing in the ebay bucks and i got $3.50 back thanks to your post.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Just a heads up about this deal, it's designated as being pre-owned.



tissotguy said:


> Raymond Weil Chrono Quartz 4476-STC-00300 with blue hands for $260 from chronostore through walmart.com - only 2 left.
> 
> View attachment 12369865


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

City74 said:


> Check your eBay inbox. They are having an 8% cash back sale today and tomorrow. If you didn't get an invite there isn't a code you can get. It's by invitation only


Just grabbed the pepsi Seiko Samurai SRPB53 on bracelet for ~$335 using the 8% cashback and 1.6% BeFrugal rebate. Even if you don't have the 8% cashback, I think this is still a deal as its from a U.S. authorized dealer and includes both the bracelet and the rubber strap:

AUTHORIZEDDEALER NEW Seiko SRPB53 Samurai Prospex 44mm Automatic Stainless Watch | eBay


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

SNK803 at Amazon for $40.72
https://smile.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK803-Automatic-Watch-Canvas/dp/B000G6R7B8









I'd buy one, but I already have one waiting to be modified


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Just grabbed the pepsi Seiko Samurai SRPB53 on bracelet for ~$335 using the 8% cashback and 1.6% BeFrugal rebate. Even if you don't have the 8% cashback, I think this is still a deal as its from a U.S. authorized dealer and includes both the bracelet and the rubber strap:
> 
> AUTHORIZEDDEALER NEW Seiko SRPB53 Samurai Prospex 44mm Automatic Stainless Watch | eBay
> 
> View attachment 12370455


Ebates is 3% on jewelry and watches at the moment.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

It's back










Whatshapanin said:


> Seiko SNE047 for 57 @ Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004...iko+sne047&dpPl=1&dpID=41AiDfb0SuL&ref=plSrch


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

That's really not a deal. They are that cheap or cheaper on the bay anyday



Shuutr said:


> It's back
> View attachment 12371071


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

City74 said:


> That's really not a deal. They are that cheap or cheaper on the bay anyday


the only cheaper ones I see on ebay are either still in auction or used. but okay. not a deal.


----------



## tguerin18 (Apr 2, 2008)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I think I found it but price is way up now. Got a link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone bought one after me, and the price went up.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

swank said:


> SNK803 at Amazon for $40.72
> https://smile.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK803-Automatic-Watch-Canvas/dp/B000G6R7B8
> 
> View attachment 12370603
> ...


It's down to $39.11 ... last time they dropped the price pennies at a time slowly over an entire day, then snapped it back up. I got one for $36 when they did this in June. Department of Psychological Warfare, Shopping Division.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Any deal on G-Shock GW-5000.
TIA.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

ki6h said:


> It's down to $39.11 ... last time they dropped the price pennies at a time slowly over an entire day, then snapped it back up. I got one for $36 when they did this in June. Department of Psychological Warfare, Shopping Division.


I love this watch. Bought mine for $36 during a Jomashop Seiko sale. Added a cheap rally strap and it looks awesome for under $50.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

BrandonH79 said:


> I love this watch. Bought mine for $36 during a Jomashop Seiko sale. Added a cheap rally strap and it looks awesome for under $50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Is the case sandblasted?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

rogt said:


> Nice. Is the case sandblasted?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Yes. This model comes with a sand/bead blasted case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

dumpweed said:


> Any deal on G-Shock GW-5000.
> TIA.


Good luck.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Shuutr said:


> dumpweed said:
> 
> 
> > Any deal on G-Shock GW-5000.
> ...


Current plan is to apply for Amazon credit card and get 50 bucks bonus to bring it down to $230.


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Nice looking Elysee bauhaus chrono for $95 on warehouse deals. It says there are scratches on the side, but might be worth a shot. Regular price at Amazon and Island is pushing $400. https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00FXJ5T72


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

dumpweed said:


> Any deal on G-Shock GW-5000.
> TIA.


20% off a new one from Japan next time ebay puts out another coupon.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Straps arrived from Christopher Ward!

One of the 18mm straps came with a 20mm springbar which I only realised after I'd tried shoehorning it into a watch. GG.

Alongside the "XS" straps, which seem to be a good size for me, I also bought one of their "Special Purchase Leather" straps. Where the strap attaches to the clasp, the blue protective tape took the paint off the leather when removed...

So whoever it was who, during the sale, mentioned that the straps themselves aren't great but the clasp is worth the price on its own was pretty much right, although I think it's also fair to say the clasps don't quite work properly if your wrist is thin enough for these XS straps. One of the straps is now on a Melbourne Watch Co watch and it is at least noticeably better than the stiff, plasticky strap that came on.

And on top of it all, somehow I managed to order a selection that doesn't seem to be quite right for the watches I own. I thought I ordered a blue 22mm but, as my email confirms, it was actually 18mm? I can only laugh.

Also another blue Bulova Langford, because the last one suffered a nasty accident. This one is without the tuning fork logo at 12 and the dial is slightly more purple. It's another ex-display model and has seen some abuse to one half of the bracelet. At least I have a spare!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

eljay said:


> Straps arrived from Christopher Ward!
> 
> One of the 18mm straps came with a 20mm springbar which I only realised after I'd tried shoehorning it into a watch. GG.
> 
> ...


Ya know it's this sorta thing that makes me less and less likely to ever buy another CW at any price. They use to be just top notch but it seems the last 6 months or so the QC and just overall feel of the company has went drastically downhill


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

City74 said:


> Ya know it's this sorta thing that makes me less and less likely to ever buy another CW at any price. They use to be just top notch but it seems the last 6 months or so the QC and just overall feel of the company has went drastically downhill


Ugh! I've edited my post back to what you quoted, but I have some additional comments.

A little fiddling around indicates that the foldover end of these XS straps is too short for a deployant clasp, which causes the clasp to sit at a weird angle on the wrist. I'll give it some wear before I decide whether it's going to be uncomfortable in the long term, but I'm not optimistic. The quick and dirty image below shows the "special" strap on the left (standard length) and the "XS" on the right.

Despite the apparently indifferent quality of the finish on the "special," which is smooth and not croc pattern, it fits, looks and feels nice to wear.









I may well buy more of these when they go on sale in future, but I will be more careful.


----------



## jb1030 (Mar 11, 2013)

Have you contacted CW? I've found their service to be very good – although I haven't contacted them in more than a year.


----------



## jb1030 (Mar 11, 2013)

I did order a watch on the Summer Sale that should be coming soon. Hopefully it will exceed your experiences!


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

eljay said:


> ... A little fiddling around indicates that the foldover end of these XS straps is too short for a deployant clasp, which causes the clasp to sit at a weird angle on the wrist....
> View attachment 12373233


I'm still searching for a single fold deployant that goes under like that rather than through a keeper. My JR is the only watch I own that has one and it's my favorite design. So far I've only found one eBay option and you have to buy a cheap faux croc strap along with it so I haven't pulled the trigger yet.

Thanks for the quick review, Eljay.


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

Manoj83 said:


> I bought this watch when one of the previous deals brought the price below 150 and absolutely love this watch! I cannot recommend it enough. If any of you have been contemplating buying this one... just do it! It is an absolute steal at this price!


Total agree. I bought this watch for my son as a graduation present before he heading off to boot camp+ aviation program. the watch is worth every cent. I'm jealous of him for the watch (and the fact he seems to have a plan in life wheras that took me 15 years to figure out.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

What's the cheapest watch with an ST-25 movement? I need one for a project. Pre-owned would be fine.

This one is $80. Anything cheaper?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Parnis-43mm...ovement-Tourbillon-Mens-Gent-Automatic-Watch/


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Caberguy said:


> Nice looking Elysee bauhaus chrono for $95 on warehouse deals. It says there are scratches on the side, but might be worth a shot. Regular price at Amazon and Island is pushing $400. https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00FXJ5T72
> View attachment 12372327


Missed it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

My Seiko Digital Alpinist $35 deal from Amazon Warehouse arrived, and this may be my new leader for best value ever. Of course I'm not one of the lucky ones who got the Pulsometer...


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

tissotguy said:


> Raymond Weil Chrono Quartz 4476-STC-00300 with blue hands for $260 from chronostore through walmart.com - only 2 left.
> 
> View attachment 12369865


Amazingly still 3 left.

RW is no longer at par with Longines.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

M111 said:


> My Seiko Digital Alpinist $35 deal from Amazon Warehouse arrived, and this may be my new leader for best value ever. Of course I'm not one of the lucky ones who got the Pulsometer...
> 
> View attachment 12373897


Good luck! I wore mine once in the pool and got water damage. (3ft deep and no I did not push a button underwater). Had to send back unfortunately

Sent from Tapatalk 
-J


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Oris Classic Date on Touch of Modern for $339. Silver dial, auto, 37mm. Only 9mm thick but states mineral crystal.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

jcombs1 said:


> Oris Classic Date on Touch of Modern for $339. Silver dial, auto, 37mm. Only 9mm thick but states mineral crystal.
> 
> View attachment 12373969


A classically-sized and styled Swiss automatic made by one of the few independently-owned Swiss watch makers with a history that predates Rolex for $339?

At that price I could look past it if it literally had "W-I-N" spelled out in giant block letters across the dial.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> G Shock Rangeman at Jet for $146.17 after STYLE35 discount but before 10% cash back at Ebates, effectively $132.07 before taxes. Rare to see it under $150 even during Black Friday sales.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/G-Shock-Mens-GW9400-1-Resin-Watch-53mm/ec8ed9eb21ce44f5bdf59bcc3103d695
> 
> ...


I ordered my GW9400-1 Rangeman yesterday from Jet.com.through Ebates.com. The list price of the watch on Jet.com was $182.00. I used the STYLE35 code and I got $35.00 OFF the price which brought the price down to $147.00. Then I got on Ebates and I made the purchase through Ebates and during checkout, I was charged $9.19 sales tax which brought the price up to $156.19. I used Ebates to make the purchase on Jet.com. I noticed that I have a cash back of $14.77 from Ebates in my Ebates account PLUS a $10 welcome bonus too. What I'm confused about is "WHY" Ebates didn't transfer the $14.77 and the $10 discounts directly to Jet.com to lower the price on the GW9400-1 Rangeman that I purchased from Jet.com to $131.42? WHEN will I see the rest of the discount on this particular purchase? Did I do anything wrong with the procedure when I made my purchase on Jet.com when I used Ebates? Did I lose the rest of the discount the way that I went about the purchase? Please let me know. thank you.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

hoss said:


> I ordered my GW9400-1 Rangeman yesterday from Jet.com.through Ebates.com. The list price of the watch on Jet.com was $182.00. I used the STYLE35 code and I got $35.00 OFF the price which brought the price down to $147.00. Then I got on Ebates and I made the purchase through Ebates and during checkout, I was charged $9.19 sales tax which brought the price up to $156.19. I used Ebates to make the purchase on Jet.com. I noticed that I have a cash back of $14.77 from Ebates in my Ebates account PLUS a $10 welcome bonus too. What I'm confused about is "WHY" Ebates didn't transfer the $14.77 and the $10 discounts directly to Jet.com to lower the price on the GW9400-1 Rangeman that I purchased from Jet.com to $131.42? WHEN will I see the rest of the discount on this particular purchase? Did I do anything wrong with the procedure when I made my purchase on Jet.com when I used Ebates? Did I lose the rest of the discount the way that I went about the purchase? Please let me know. thank you.


It works slightly differently than you have explained.

1. You did nothing wrong, actually it looks as if you did this exactly how you're supposed to.
2. The cash back from Ebates showed up in your account as it's supposed to. 
3. After a delay of 30 days, sometimes longer depending on the store and Ebates policies, you will be able to withdraw the cash back into a bank or PayPal account.
4. The cash back is not applied directly to the item at the point of purchase but, as I explained, shows up in your account available to you at a later date.
5. Not ideal for some but if you regularly use Ebates or a similar CB site, you will be surprised at how quickly the CB accumulates.
I've made several watch purchases using money from rebates only.

Congrats, you are no longer a CB rookie.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Oris Classic Date on Touch of Modern for $339. Silver dial, auto, 37mm. Only 9mm thick but states mineral crystal.
> 
> View attachment 12373969


They have been about that price at CWS for awhile now and I think one of the sites has cash back for them


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

it also helps to understand where these cashback dollars are coming from which explains why it works the way jcombs1 has explained. The cash back dollars are from a referral being paid out to ebates from the retailer. Ebates is splitting that referral with you the user. So, your cash back will never be directly applied to your purchase, it'll become available when they get paid out from the retailer (or there abouts), this is also known as affiliate marketing... where usually a blogger or someone will just keep that referral money.



jcombs1 said:


> It works slightly differently than you have explained.
> 
> 1. You did nothing wrong, actually it looks as if you did this exactly how you're supposed to.
> 2. The cash back from Ebates showed up in your account as it's supposed to.
> ...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

There is a Victorinox Quartz Officers watch currently on MassDrop, ends in about 10 hours.

The price is currently at 109$ and I like the watch. Been looking for a semi-beater with military looks than can be dressed up or down by changing the band.

Anybody had this watch? Is it good/decent for the price? How's the lume?

Thanks!

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

BrandonH79 said:


> I love this watch. Bought mine for $36 during a Jomashop Seiko sale. Added a cheap rally strap and it looks awesome for under $50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUM ice cream with espresso, does that come with the watch or is it sold separately?


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

*Bulova Men's 96B211 Accutron II Stainless Steel Watch with Green Leather Band*

*$99.99
















https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B211-Accutron-Stainless-Leather/dp/B00I6BKD3Y

*


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

A lot of nice Certinas added to the Ashford pre-owned section. Hopefully they're in better shape than the Hamiltons.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Baume & Mercier Classima Chrono at Ashford in the pre-owned section but described as a store display and never worn. $1249

Baume and Mercier Classima Executives MOA08591-SD Men's Watch , watches


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

cuevobat said:


> *Bulova Men's 96B211 Accutron II Stainless Steel Watch with Green Leather Band*
> 
> *$99.99
> View attachment 12374679
> ...


Okay okay fine, I got one. I've been a total spaz looking at these Surveyors. And it's so easy to order from Amazon since it's just a test drive really.

I hear the green is more of a classy grey green in real life and the strap is junky. We'll see.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> Baume & Mercier Classima Chrono at Ashford in the pre-owned section but described as a store display and never worn. $1249
> 
> Baume and Mercier Classima Executives MOA08591-SD Men's Watch , watches


$1259 brand new at Gemnation. Still high for a basic 7750 watch.
Baume & Mercier Classima Executives Men's Watch Model: MOA08591


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RyanD said:


> $1259 brand new at Gemnation. Still high for a basic 7750 watch.
> Baume & Mercier Classima Executives Men's Watch Model: MOA08591


Its super cool looking though. It is too much for a basic 7750 considering recent history for similar movements but this one really caught my eye. If I worked in an office environment or ever wore any of the chronos I have owned and since flipped I would be all over this.

Really a beautiful watch IMO. I had not seen it before and it's very well done.

I don't buy movements, I buy watches I like and I like this one.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> A lot of nice Certinas added to the Ashford pre-owned section. Hopefully they're in better shape than the Hamiltons.


Any code for pre owned at ashford?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

G-Shock Atomic Ana-digi -- $118 Casio G-Shock Atomic Multi Band 6 Analog-Digital AWG-M100A-1A Men's Watch


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Just cash back with ebates, BeFrugal, etc. Up to 7% I think. Lemoney might still have the promo of a bonus cash back.



watchout said:


> Any code for pre owned at ashford?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Just cash back Ruth ebates, beFrugam, etc. Up to 7% I think. Lemoney might still have the promo of a bonus cash back.


Thanx, used Dollar Dig for 5.5% and the $50 Amex to get this prince down to $233.50.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

watchout said:


> Any code for pre owned at ashford?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Edit: Didn't see it was replied to already


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ashford has this Certina DS Podium for $265 with code AFFPODIUM265. Also get 3% back from Ebates. I really should buy this deal. I love the brand and that's just a classy looking watch


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> What's the cheapest watch with an ST-25 movement? I need one for a project. Pre-owned would be fine.
> 
> This one is $80. Anything cheaper?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Parnis-43mm...ovement-Tourbillon-Mens-Gent-Automatic-Watch/


You can occasionally get them for less than $50 at auction. Example


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

This _was_ a post about a Helgray deal but after reading about the company's treatment of its customers, I've decided against it.

Shame, it was a nice looking watch and a pretty good price.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

ki6h said:


> YUM ice cream with espresso, does that come with the watch or is it sold separately?


Sadly, not included. Luckily we can still get a world class espresso in Italy for only 0.60€

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlapNuts (Jun 23, 2017)

City74 said:


> Yea I placed 2 separate orders for the SNA411 and got shipping for both and each charge is still on my card so I'm thinking I should be ok. Well, I hope I am lol. That's why I bought mine before I
> posted the deal here 


Got my SNA411 yesterday. Did anyone else get theirs yet?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

SlapNuts said:


> Got my SNA411 yesterday. Did anyone else get theirs yet?
> 
> View attachment 12375787


Yes I got both of mine


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Glycine incursore auto on Massdrop, for 260$. Several models are available. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Rakuten Global is offering 20% Rakuten points back for another day or so. A point equals a Japanese Yen. So if you're buying a $200 watch (about 22,300 JPY), that's $40 for use next time. Pretty good.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/event/20th/point/?l-id=rgm-gnav-en-point

Be advised their search engine is absolutely awful on English words.

If you're not interested in buying JDM watches, at least come for the odd, elegant mistranslations. Who wouldn't want The Watch of the Empty King Who Evolved? Suddenly, Peter Jackson has an idea for a fourth Lord of the Rings movie.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

P.S. I can confirm another rebate site that works. My Dollar Dig rebates on purchases from two different places, Luxchoice.com and Certified, came through.


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

Don't really know how good a deal it might be. TJ Maxx doesn't actually list the model number so I can't reference the camels without more research. They also have Luminox, Montblanc, Gucci, Ferragamo, and Raymond Weil. https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/j...lry-watches-men/_/N-1010630901?ln=1:1:jewelry



jewelry & accessories / 
watches / 
men











Add this product to your favorites










FREDERIQUE CONSTANTMen's Swiss Made Gmt Automatic Leather Strap Watch*$799.99*compare at $1200 help
color:silver/black


[*=center]








[*=center]


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Rakuten Global is offering 20% Rakuten points back for another day or so. A point equals a Japanese Yen. So if you're buying a $200 watch (about 22,300 JPY), that's $40 for use next time. Pretty good.
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/event/20th/point/?l-id=rgm-gnav-en-point
> 
> ...


Same deal on the US Rakuten site. $200 max. There are definitely some deals available. Go fish!

https://www.rakuten.com/loc/rrd-20x/87383.html?omadtrack=promo-rrd20x-homepage


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Rakuten Global is offering 20% Rakuten points back for another day or so. A point equals a Japanese Yen. So if you're buying a $200 watch (about 22,300 JPY), that's $40 for use next time. Pretty good.
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/event/20th/point/?l-id=rgm-gnav-en-point
> 
> ...


I don't recall if it was Rakuten, but on one of those Asian watch sites case diameter was given as not in including the dragon headed gargoyle.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

https://www.leftlanesports.com/Search.aspx?l=00280105306400000000&brands=Timex is having a site-wide 25% off sale (code: *SUNNYSANTA*)

I have made multiple purchases from them before and I can say that they are legit.

That makes some Timex IQ's, that are already on sale, even cheaper! Well over $100. on Amazon.









https://www.leftlanesports.com/Product.aspx?l=00280105306400000000&p=TMX01504 $59.96










https://www.leftlanesports.com/Product.aspx?l=00280105306400000000&p=TMX01503 $59.96


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

jdanefrantz said:


> Good luck! I wore mine once in the pool and got water damage. (3ft deep and no I did not push a button underwater). Had to send back unfortunately
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk
> -J


Take it to pool once, no problem. But will be more cautious.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

watchout said:


> Thanx, used Dollar Dig for 5.5% and the $50 Amex to get this prince down to $233.50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite unusual.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

juderiverman said:


> Quite unusual.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I go for lume, legibility and contrast ( LLC).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

City74 said:


> Ya know it's this sorta thing that makes me less and less likely to ever buy another CW at any price. They use to be just top notch but it seems the last 6 months or so the QC and just overall feel of the company has went drastically downhill


I have seen a LOT of comments this time around from the last sale about QC problems - something clearly is amiss.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

City74 said:


> Yes I got both of mine


I ordered 2. Got a shipping confirmation. Got a tracking number from DHL. Then I got an email that they were sold out, asking me to choose another watch or accept a refund. Last time I do business with Creation, as one of them was a gift.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OCEAN7-LM-8...103158?hash=item2cc2a437f6:g:3wkAAOSwYS9ZY9z1

There's a really hot deal on clearance of Ocean 7 LM-8 watches on the 'bay.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Rhorya said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/OCEAN7-LM-8...103158?hash=item2cc2a437f6:g:3wkAAOSwYS9ZY9z1
> 
> There's a really hot deal on clearance of Ocean 7 LM-8 watches on the 'bay.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Why would anyone buy this over a Steinhart at a similar price?


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Oris TT1 Day Date Men's Watch Model: 73576514765RS

$449


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

BrandonH79 said:


> Why would anyone buy this over a Steinhart at a similar price?


Maybe you could tell us which Steinhart has 2000m water resistance?


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Alansmithee said:


> I have seen a LOT of comments this time around from the last sale about QC problems - something clearly is amiss.


I wouldn't overreact to a few posts. They sell a lot of watches. I liked mine - the quality was great. I ended up selling for about what I paid as it was slightly too big for me.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

City74 said:


> Maybe you could tell us which Steinhart has 2000m water resistance?


 The better question is&#8230; who really needs a watch to be 2000m water resistant? At 17mm thickness it's a thick and heavy watch for no practical reason. Unless maybe if you're Shaq or the like?


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

For those who missed the SNA411 deal on creationwatches, here's another chance on eBay:

Seiko Men's SNA411 Flight Alarm Chronograph Black Dial Stainless Steel Watch


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

wishmann said:


> For those who missed the SNA411 deal on creationwatches, here's another chance on eBay:
> 
> Seiko Men's SNA411 Flight Alarm Chronograph Black Dial Stainless Steel Watch


Thank you. Wish the SNA413 is in stock too....


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

MattFeeder said:


> https://www.leftlanesports.com/Search.aspx?l=00280105306400000000&brands=Timex is having a site-wide 25% off sale (code: *SUNNYSANTA*)
> 
> I have made multiple purchases from them before and I can say that they are legit.
> 
> ...


Is Timex in a weird competition with itself to find the most awkward date window placement?


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

jon_huskisson said:


> Is Timex in a weird competition with itself to find the most awkward date window placement?


The blue dial one looks like they just dropped the date marker on the dial and left it where it landed.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> The blue dial one looks like they just dropped the date marker on the dial and left it where it landed.


Agree, but looking carefully, where else would the date fit on that dial?


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

wishmann said:


> For those who missed the SNA411 deal on creationwatches, here's another chance on eBay:
> 
> Seiko Men's SNA411 Flight Alarm Chronograph Black Dial Stainless Steel Watch


I love how NOBODY is buying the last watch because it is $20 higher....


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Oris TT1 Day Date Men's Watch Model: 73576514765RS
> 
> $449
> 
> View attachment 12376757


Gemnation says 40mm case, but Joma and Amazon says 43mm. Looks like a lugless design - should be able to fit a whole range of wrist sizes.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

wishmann said:


> For those who missed the SNA411 deal on creationwatches, here's another chance on eBay:
> 
> Seiko Men's SNA411 Flight Alarm Chronograph Black Dial Stainless Steel Watch


Nice


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

rogt said:


> I love how NOBODY is buying the last watch because it is $20 higher....


Indeed. How much you paid for it? I paid $200 plus tax.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Gemnation says 40mm case, but Joma and Amazon says 43mm. Looks like a lugless design - should be able to fit a whole range of wrist sizes.


90% sure it's 43. The ones on Joma and Ashford have the exact same model number and say 43. Sorely tempted, but I need to confirm I will get my money back from Touch of Modern before committing, the listing I purchased had the wrong info. Miyota based watch was listed as Swiss movement.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Timex.com is having a midsummer 35% sale on select watches. at $33 I think I'm picking up the Chesapeake I like the stainless steel bracelet with the dark face

Men's Watch Sale - Discount Watches for Men | Timex


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> 90% sure it's 43. The ones on Joma and Ashford have the exact same model number and say 43. Sorely tempted, but I need to confirm I will get my money back from Touch of Modern before committing, the listing I purchased had the wrong info. Miyota based watch was listed as Swiss movement.


Ya, the review I've watched and other sellers indicate 43mm. I'll have to look at their return policy but I'm quite intrigued by this one...


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> 90% sure it's 43. The ones on Joma and Ashford have the exact same model number and say 43. Sorely tempted, but I need to confirm I will get my money back from Touch of Modern before committing, the listing I purchased had the wrong info. Miyota based watch was listed as Swiss movement.


When you check the manufacturer website, you can be 100% sure of all details: https://www.oris.ch/en/watches/oris-tt1-williams-f1-team-day-date/01-735-7651-4765-07-4-25-06b

Cool watch but changing out the strap for another one may be difficult.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> When you check the manufacturer website, you can be 100% sure of all details: https://www.oris.ch/en/watches/oris-tt1-williams-f1-team-day-date/01-735-7651-4765-07-4-25-06b


43 it is haha


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

City74 said:


> Maybe you could tell us which Steinhart has 2000m water resistance?


I would not believe the ratings on those micro-brands for a milisecond, for comparison, Omega's $9K deepest rating watch is "just" 1200M mainly because they don't have a machine to test it for higher rating and yet some cheap China-assembled micro brand can pull it off ??? :roll:


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

jk1492 said:


> I wouldn't overreact to a few posts. They sell a lot of watches. I liked mine - the quality was great. I ended up selling for about what I paid as it was slightly too big for me.


The problems at Ward are real. Their customer service manager recently left the company and there have been a lot of complaints and problems. You would think they figured out this internet, shipping and quality control thing by now but apparently not..

Christopher Ward Forum • View topic - Recent sale satisfaction feedback poll - please vote


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

nordwulf said:


> The problems at Ward are real. Their customer service manager recently left the company and there have been a lot of complaints and problems. You would think they figured out this internet, shipping and quality control thing by now but apparently not..
> 
> Christopher Ward Forum • View topic - Recent sale satisfaction feedback poll - please vote


I was a fan of the brand in the beginning. They made some beautiful watches at very nice prices. Then they doubled their prices adding nothing but fluff and a horrible logo while the qc dropped as well. Now the only time to buy from them is during one of their 50% off sales. That doesn't seem like a very solid market strategy to me. I once would have chosen CW over Steinhart all day but Steinhart seems to be in a much better place today due to actually caring about the craft of watchmaking and not just a money grab.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

EBates has 3% back on jewelry and watches for eBay so the seiko sna411 may end up being $213.40.... I was looking at this a couple weeks ago and couldn't find it new under $440. It's a good find.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

how much is 2000 rakuten points worth?????


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

rogt said:


> how much is 2000 rakuten points worth?????


https://cdn.meme.am/cache/images/folder594/600x600/12923594/pinky-dr-evil.jpg

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

rogt said:


> how much is 2000 rakuten points worth?????


Just under 100 Schrute Bucks


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Agree, but looking carefully, where else would the date fit on that dial?


With the dial's current layout there is nowhere the date would fit nicely.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

http://www.hodinkee.com/articles/wh...gs-really-mean-and-whether-you-can-trust-them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

*Mass Drop Watch
The Seiko Flieger SNK Watch but with choice of colors
*
$54.99









More than the Amazon price, but if you want a green or blue one...

Camel^3 says its not a great deal though, you save $5 over buying it now on Amazon.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-flieger-snk-watch

Still if you want green and you don't mind waiting.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Man, it's like nobody even sells watches anymore. I feel like I haven't bought a watch in a month. Except for the one I ordered Monday.. and the two on Prime Day... but still!


----------



## jackP (Oct 31, 2013)

Melbourne Portsea is a beautiful dress watch. This is a good price
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/melbourne-watch-co-portsea-heritage-automatic-watch


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

boze said:


> Man, it's like nobody even sells watches anymore. I feel like I haven't bought a watch in a month. Except for the one I ordered Monday.. and the two on Prime Day... but still!


But still!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Got this in from the Jet.com sale. Not bad for $150 but to be honest it's really too heavy. Gonna have to debate about keeping this one


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

City74 said:


> Got this in from the Jet.com sale. Not bad for $150 but to be honest it's really too heavy. Gonna have to debate about keeping this one
> 
> View attachment 12379407


Looks great, good snag. It'd be a lot lighter on a NATO.


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

For participating AmEx cards, you can add this offer to get a $70 statement credit if you were planning to spend $350 at Shinola.

Go to your AmEx account and search in Offers & Benefits.









Edit: Also $50 back if you spend $250 at Ashford.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

BStu185 said:


> For participating AmEx cards, you can add this offer to get a $70 statement credit if you were planning to spend $350 at Shinola.
> 
> Go to your AmEx account and search in Offers & Benefits.
> 
> ...


Is that on the website? I don't see it on the app under offers. It says on the app get 5000 points, it doesn't say cash back


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

City74 said:


> Is that on the website? I don't see it on the app under offers. It says on the app get 5000 points, it doesn't say cash back


Just randomly found it under offers when i signed into my SPG AmEx account (on the website).

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

City74 said:


> Is that on the website? I don't see it on the app under offers. It says on the app get 5000 points, it doesn't say cash back


It's in my account on the web site. It might depend on what type of card you have. I have a cash back Amex rather than one that earns points.

There is also a $15 back on $50 at Etsy. Might find some deals on watch straps or something.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Amazon has Bulova 98A155 chrono for $325. 
It's 242khz, so I believe it has the sweeping second hand and it says the first curved watch LOL. Looks cool tho.
It's 43mm, not sure the lug-to-lug is but being curved maybe can fit nicely on smaller hand.

















EDIT: Found one on the bay for $318


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

BStu185 said:


> Just randomly it under offers when i signed into my SPG AmEx account (on the website).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yea I found it online not on the app. Soooooo, I had to make a purchase lol. I bought this Certina auto for $207 after an Ebates coupon brought it down to $265, then 3% back from Ebates and $50 back from AMEX. I needed a silver dial watch and the gold accents even work for me. It's not like anything else I have

Certina DS Podium C001-407-16-037-01 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

tissotguy said:


> Amazon has Bulova 98A155 chrono for $325.
> It's 242khz, so I believe it has the sweeping second hand and it says the first curved watch LOL. Looks cool tho.
> It's 43mm, not sure the lug-to-lug is but being curved maybe can fit nicely on smaller hand.
> 
> ...


Second hand does not sweep. First curved movement, not the first curved watch.

I have this, nice watch, too big for me so I'll be flipping when I get around to it, but it hugs the wrist and wears thin.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

kyfra said:


> Second hand does not sweep. First curved movement, not the first curved watch.
> 
> I have this, nice watch, too big for me so I'll be flipping when I get around to it, but it hugs the wrist and wears thin.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


242 kHz refers to the oscillation frequency of the quartz crystal. Has nothing to do with the movement of the hand.


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

City74 said:


> Yea I found it online not on the app. Soooooo, I had to make a purchase lol. I bought this Certina auto for $207 after an Ebates coupon brought it down to $265, then 3% back from Ebates and $50 back from AMEX. I needed a silver dial watch and the gold accents even work for me. It's not like anything else I have
> 
> Certina DS Podium C001-407-16-037-01 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 12379715


This is very similar to a tag I have, but I was very temped. This is a beautiful watch, congrats.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

This won't be for everyone but joma has the Legend Stainless Steel 'Deep Blue' 44mm Diver for $39.99 delivered with code BRADSLD60


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

monza06 said:


> I would not believe the ratings on those micro-brands for a milisecond, for comparison, Omega's $9K deepest rating watch is "just" 1200M mainly because they don't have a machine to test it for higher rating and yet some cheap China-assembled micro brand can pull it off ??? :roll:


Prometheus had a few of their Poseidon Meteorite 3500M tested and they passed the 4000M test. Vitton gaskets are key.

You may not be aware of the huge number of "Swiss Made" watches that come from China.

I'm wearing a Made in China 1000M diver now that I'm sure can pass a 1500M 









If Omega wanted to build a 6,000M diver, they would. But everyone is quite happy spending thousands on their 300M - 1200M divers so why bother ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

My family has been in the marine salvage business for close to 50 years and has employed literally hundreds of divers from all over the world. Nowadays, anyone diving professionally is probably using a dive computer. They are invaluable, particular with technical diving. 

A 1500m dive watch is a gimmick. Humans can't dive much beyond 500m without an atmospheric suit (if you've ever seen one, looking at a watch isn't an option), and even that won't get you far beyond 600m. A 1500m diver is a novelty watch, akin to a World's Greatest Grandpa trophy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

tinpusher said:


> Just under 100 Schrute Bucks


What's the ratio of Schrute bucks to Stanley nickels?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Crap. I put the green Surveyor that just arrived on a faded brown strap and now I might have to keep it.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

boze said:


> Crap. I put the green Surveyor that just arrived on a faded brown strap and now I might have to keep it.


I have one of those sitting in my eBay cart and you may just have doomed me


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

BrandonH79 said:


> My family has been in the marine salvage business for close to 50 years and has employed literally hundreds of divers from all over the world. Nowadays, anyone diving professionally is probably using a dive computer. They are invaluable, particular with technical diving.
> 
> A 1500m dive watch is a gimmick. Humans can't dive much beyond 500m without an atmospheric suit (if you've ever seen one, looking at a watch isn't an option), and even that won't get you far beyond 600m. A 1500m diver is a novelty watch, akin to a World's Greatest Grandpa trophy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 office bragging rights, thats all...."my watch could go deeper than yours!"


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

This arrived today from my most recent binge. Between the Ashford code and the eBay bucks bonus I went off the deep end. Once the other two I ordered arrive I need to be done for a while. Actually, I also ordered three $6 Ganquin watches from Gearbest a while back for some reason that I'm still waiting on, but they don't count. I'm done guys... I'm really serious this time... this time is different... seriously... lol.








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

boze said:


> Crap. I put the green Surveyor that just arrived on a faded brown strap and now I might have to keep it.


Is that a sunburst dial or matte? Hard to tell in these pics.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

justin86 said:


> This arrived today from my most recent binge. Between the Ashford code and the eBay bucks bonus I went off the deep end. Once the other two I ordered arrive I need to be done for a while. Actually, I also ordered three $6 Ganquin watches from Gearbest a while back for some reason that I'm still waiting on, but they don't count. I'm done guys... I'm really serious this time... this time is different... seriously... lol.
> View attachment 12380063
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Nice... I was torn between that particular Hamilton and the Certina Prince, but the LLC factor ( Lume, Legibility and Contrast) made the Certina to be the one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

mikksteel said:


> Is that a sunburst dial or matte? Hard to tell in these pics.


It's matte. The color is too really but yeah it's not a sunburst.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

tinpusher said:


> Just under 100 Schrute Bucks





NoRoadtrippin said:


> What's the ratio of Schrute bucks to Stanley nickels?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably around 15 and a half brapples


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

boze said:


> Crap. I put the green Surveyor that just arrived on a faded brown strap and now I might have to keep it.


Yay, it looks great! I think I'll switch mine out to a rustic brown strap as well.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

boze said:


> Crap. I put the green Surveyor that just arrived on a faded brown strap and now I might have to keep it.


Nice and simple.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cuevobat said:


> Yay, it looks great! I think I'll switch mine out to a rustic brown strap as well.


Me too! Looks great!

This version Surveyor with the green dial is very difficult to photograph and it looks much better in the metal than in my pictures.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Me too! Looks great!
> 
> This version Surveyor with the green dial is very difficult to photograph and it looks much better in the metal than in my pictures.


Well I'm sold, mine is on its way.

Now I'm wondering whether it's worth also buying the black dialled model for the bracelet...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

eljay said:


> Well I'm sold, mine is on its way.
> 
> Now I'm wondering whether it's worth also buying the black dialled model for the bracelet...


If you can get it for $99, sure, why not! Model 96b214


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> If you can get it for $99, sure, why not!


Wait. You can? Where?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

eljay said:


> Well I'm sold, mine is on its way.
> 
> Now I'm wondering whether it's worth also buying the black dialled model for the bracelet...


If you're not careful you could end up with an Accutron II box ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

rogt said:


> Wait. You can? Where?


Best I see tonight is $130 on eBay. But be patient, as haste costs money. Actually $130 is a decent deal.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> If you can get it for $99, sure, why not! Model 96b214


I can let you have some spare links if I buy one!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

eljay said:


> I can let you have some spare links if I buy one!


Thanks, I ended putting a link back on after the photos. Which reminds me, there is no micro adjustment.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Thanks, I ended putting a link back on after the photos. Which reminds me, there is no micro adjustment.


No but there is a half link on eith side of the clasp.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Jomashop has the Tissot Touch for $185 after coupon SDFLASH10. I'm not usually a huge Tissot fan but this lookis pretty nice especially for the price. I have been wanting to try and anti-digi watch and need a white dial for the collection. This might just work

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-mens-watch-t0025201103100.html


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

BrandonH79 said:


> My family has been in the marine salvage business for close to 50 years and has employed literally hundreds of divers from all over the world. Nowadays, anyone diving professionally is probably using a dive computer. They are invaluable, particular with technical diving.
> 
> A 1500m dive watch is a gimmick. Humans can't dive much beyond 500m without an atmospheric suit (if you've ever seen one, looking at a watch isn't an option), and even that won't get you far beyond 600m. A 1500m diver is a novelty watch, akin to a World's Greatest Grandpa trophy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is fascinating . . . a significant jump in equipment/technology for only another 100 meters!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Nice collection. I would love to find a Acutron II with the silver face for a good deal. Haven't seen many.


cuevobat said:


> If you're not careful you could end up with an Accutron II box ...
> View attachment 12380605


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

So which one is your favorite - gets the most wrist time?



cuevobat said:


> If you're not careful you could end up with an Accutron II box ...
> View attachment 12380605


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

^ meaning?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

jb1030 said:


> Have you contacted CW? I've found their service to be very good - although I haven't contacted them in more than a year.


While it is a silly thing to go wrong, it's really quite an insignificant blemish, not worth the hassle from all the way down here.

The XS embossed straps look good but they remain uncomfortable, so I'll just re-purpose the clasps. I have learned from all this however that you need to use a strap with a fairly long buckle side, especially with these "Bader" clasps which are particularly long.

In the meantime here's a photo of the smooth brown "special purchase" (???) strap on my Fortis chronograph. The "standard" length fits me perfectly and I'm loving the look. Not too bad for £30.


----------



## jb1030 (Mar 11, 2013)

eljay said:


> While it is a silly thing to go wrong, it's really quite an insignificant blemish, not worth the hassle from all the way down here.
> 
> The XS embossed straps look good but they remain uncomfortable, so I'll just re-purpose the clasps. I have learned from all this however that you need to use a strap with a fairly long buckle side, especially with these "Bader" clasps which are particularly long.
> 
> ...


That does look great! Nice watch, too.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

primerak said:


> So which one is your favorite - gets the most wrist time?


Probably the creamsicle snorkel or the blue lobster; but they are all very nice.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Massdrop has Melbourne Porstea Heritage automatics for $250 in three color options. Not bad for a Seiko hacking, manual winding automatic with a sapphire crystal. They're a really nice 40mm size too.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Massdrop also has Helgray Silverstones in several colors for $150. Seiko meca-quartz chronograph, sapphire crystal, 40mm. Tempted by those panda and reverse-panda options...


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

BrandonH79 said:


> My family has been in the marine salvage business for close to 50 years and has employed literally hundreds of divers from all over the world. Nowadays, anyone diving professionally is probably using a dive computer. They are invaluable, particular with technical diving.
> 
> A 1500m dive watch is a gimmick. Humans can't dive much beyond 500m without an atmospheric suit (if you've ever seen one, looking at a watch isn't an option), and even that won't get you far beyond 600m. A 1500m diver is a novelty watch, akin to a World's Greatest Grandpa trophy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suppose you could always strap it to the outside of your submersible:

"During the 2012 mission, Cameron wore a Deepsea watch on his wrist, and on the outside of the submersible was attached a not-for-sale prototype watch known as the Rolex Deepsea Challenge. This experimental dive watch was like a super-sized version of the normal Deepsea designed to withstand the massive pressure of being down to a maximum of 12,000 meters under water."

https://www.forbes.com/sites/ariela...n-honor-of-him-and-his-new-film/#6d77334560b9


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

jaeva said:


> I suppose you could always strap it to the outside of your submersible:
> 
> "During the 2012 mission, Cameron wore a Deepsea watch on his wrist, and on the outside of the submersible was attached a not-for-sale prototype watch known as the Rolex Deepsea Challenge. This experimental dive watch was like a super-sized version of the normal Deepsea designed to withstand the massive pressure of being down to a maximum of 12,000 meters under water."


Yeah. I'm sure that's what all these Chinese companies with their 20000m divers are doing. Grabbing a piece of that sweet billionaire with submersible money.


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

Great! Thanks for the notice. I think it's time to try the silverstone.

In doubt if it comes only on leather or if the bracelet is included.

Also, any idea how many days massdrop takes to ship?



atdegs said:


> Massdrop also has Helgray Silverstones in several colors for $150. Seiko meca-quartz chronograph, sapphire crystal, 40mm. Tempted by those panda and reverse-panda options...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Another Kickstarter watch ends up on MassDrop for much less $ than the preorder price.

Been burned a few times with this situation and this makes me even more hesitant to back another one.

Cheers,

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Has anyone ever checked out the Chronos devices that turn your mechanical watch into a smart watch?
Woot has them today for $50

https://electronics.woot.com/offers...?ref=eml_w_nd_2_img&ref_=pe_3185080_248064100


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Another Kickstarter watch ends up on MassDrop for much less $ than the preorder price.
> 
> Been burned a few times with this situation and this makes me even more hesitant to back another one.
> 
> ...


Yea I really like that watch (Silverstone) but wouldn't touch it due to quality issues and poor service after sale. To bad because it's a nice looking watch


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

beefyt said:


> Has anyone ever checked out the Chronos devices that turn your mechanical watch into a smart watch?
> Woot has them today for $50
> 
> https://electronics.woot.com/offers...?ref=eml_w_nd_2_img&ref_=pe_3185080_248064100


The woot community forum doesn't have good things to say about them. And they have a 1.8 out of 5 stars on Amazon. I'd steer clear


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

City74 said:


> Yea I really like that watch (Silverstone) but wouldn't touch it due to quality issues and poor service after sale. To bad because it's a nice looking watch


I agree with you. They make some nice pieces (Makara and Helgray) but the non existent CS and a few horror stories I read here make them a "no-go" for me.

However, at 150$, this is a really sweet deal and it would be hard to complain about it unless it is DOA.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I have a hard time believing all the CS hardships. After all, Helgrey is located in Montreal, Quebec, Canada..... Everyone knows us Canucks are the nicest people you will ever meet....


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Is Timex in a weird competition with itself to find the most awkward date window placement?


So we're totally ready to go into production for the OH GOD WE FORGOT THE DATE HAND ME THAT EXACTO KNIFE


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Sadly you are spot on. The KS price was $229.

It makes a good case to never back another KS knowing if you wait you will eventually get a better deal. 
There are quite a few that have went right from KS to clearance of the overrun.



smille76 said:


> Another Kickstarter watch ends up on MassDrop for much less $ than the preorder price.
> 
> Been burned a few times with this situation and this makes me even more hesitant to back another one.
> 
> ...


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

This one had me really tempted to try a kick starter watch, but I'm having second thoughts after all these posts.

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...nce-to-classic-watches-of-the-1?ref=discovery


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I have a hard time believing all the CS hardships. After all, Helgrey is located in Montreal, Quebec, Canada..... Everyone knows us Canucks are the nicest people you will ever meet....


These guys are located in Beaconsfield, near Montreal.

They consist of a few brothers that run a couple of businesses (watches, perfumes, camera stabilizers) all built from KS campaigns. Last year, one guy here had issues with them and I helped him get information (addresses, names) to file a complaint with the OPC (our version of the BBB).

Not WIS guys by any means, just there for the $$. No comparison to the other Canadian micro brand that starts with an H too but at the opposite end of CS spectrum....

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Anyone knows if Boldr pulled such kickstarter-massdrop shenanigans in the past? Really hoping I don't get burned on my Odyssey... Sorry but even if it meant better deals on them for y'all. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I believe KS is a rite of passage for WUSdom. I have a KS order and a few Massdrop claims and same as a lot, a bit apprehensive but what can you do but learn.



Chirv said:


> Anyone knows if Boldr pulled such kickstarter-massdrop shenanigans in the past? Really hoping I don't get burned on my Odyssey... Sorry but even if it meant better deals on them for y'all.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I believe KS is a rite of passage for WUSdom. I have a KS order and a few Massdrop claims and same as a lot, a bit apprehensive but what can you do but learn.


Fully agree. It's all about being a WIS in this crazy millennium. Not only with price, but with projected delivery time too.

"man this diver really checks all the boxes! And according to this timetable graphic, delivery will happen in early late June, right in the meat of Summer!

(piece is delivered the following February)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Yup, they sure did.
https://www.massdrop.com/boldr-watch/s



Chirv said:


> Anyone knows if Boldr pulled such kickstarter-massdrop shenanigans in the past? Really hoping I don't get burned on my Odyssey... Sorry but even if it meant better deals on them for y'all.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

But on a flip side, for a micro owner with limited cashflow it would kill em to sit on that kind of money I imagine. I mean Doc had a few watches on Massdrop so even the best of them must get rid of excess stock from time to time. Is it a tax reason? overflow of stock? I sell roofing materials and I know at the end of the year, you must thin out stock but I also street smart that lacks book smarttiess wtf do I know LOL.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

CMA22inc said:


> Yup, they sure did.
> https://www.massdrop.com/boldr-watch/s


But do you remember the massdrop price compared to kickstarter?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

smille76 said:


> Not WIS guys by any means, just there for the $$. No comparison to the other Canadian micro brand that starts with an H too but at the opposite end of CS spectrum....


No harm in endorsing a fellow Canadian who's got great designs and customer service. I've never owned a Halios yet but am always on the lookout if a deal ever pops up. Missed the boat on the Bluering a few years back...



Ojibway Bob said:


> But on a flip side, for a micro owner with limited cashflow it would kill em to sit on that kind of money I imagine. I mean Doc had a few watches on Massdrop so even the best of them must get rid of excess stock from time to time. Is it a tax reason? overflow of stock? I sell roofing materials and I know at the end of the year, you must thin out stock but I also street smart that lacks book smarttiess wtf do I know LOL.


I don't think Doc's Massdrop prices were below his lowest pre-order pricing but I could be wrong.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Oh I have no idea of the pricing. I have been only WUSing for a few months. But just mentioning various reasons why brands could do the Massdrop thing.



Slant said:


> I don't think Doc's Massdrop prices were below his lowest pre-order pricing but I could be wrong.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

I have to dig through my email to be sure but, I'm pretty sure it was around $190 shipped on MD and on KS the lowest pledge was $209CA ($159us).
Point being that the price was very close and on MD you take none of the risk like you do on KS as you are getting a completed product from MD.

Another note on BOLDR. They have good CS. I backed the KS and they sent me the wrong watch and straps. 
They covered the return shipping and sent the correct order which arrived with a defect on the dial (a spot in the paint).
Again they covered the shipping and sent me a replacement however, this time they made me wait until they received the return before they shipped the replacement.
Can't really blame them but, it was annoying as it took forever to finally get my watch. I did provide all the tracking info /pictures of the defect etc so not sure why the wait.

I agree KS is a rite of passage but, I'm moving on from them. I'll be very selective going forward with them.


Chirv said:


> But do you remember the massdrop price compared to kickstarter?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

CMA22inc said:


> I have to dig through my email to be sure but, I'm pretty sure it was around $190 shipped on MD and on KS the lowest pledge was $209CA ($159us).
> Point being that the price was very close and on MD you take none of the risk like you do on KS as you are getting a completed product from MD.
> 
> Another note on BOLDR. They have good CS. I backed the KS and they sent me the wrong watch and straps.
> ...


Good to hear about their cs I guess... In my case I can't be too picky as it truly ticked a bunch of boxes and is limited to 100 pieces but guess I won't be doing other less limited kickstarters in the future.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Datkanwel (Jun 11, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Even more great deals on Hamiltons at Ashford. Who wants to roll the dice?

Preowned - Vintage Watches watches Watches | Ashford.com


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Chirv said:


> Anyone knows if Boldr pulled such kickstarter-massdrop shenanigans in the past? Really hoping I don't get burned on my Odyssey... Sorry but even if it meant better deals on them for y'all.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


They have also done it with their previous brand Travisleon. It's discussed in the KS comments.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

taike said:


> They have also done it with their previous brand Travisleon. It's discussed in the KS comments.


Huh didn't even know they had a previous brand. Oh well, really like the watch and its limited edition...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

eBay seller watch-your-time has Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Compression for $350 shipped.

Zodiac ZO9251 "SUPER SEA WOLF 53 COMPRESSION" Automatic Sapphire Crystal Watch


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

mikksteel said:


> eBay seller watch-your-time has Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Compression for $350 shipped.
> 
> Zodiac ZO9251 "SUPER SEA WOLF 53 COMPRESSION" Automatic Sapphire Crystal Watch
> 
> ...


Same seller has the green Accutron for $99, might've been mentioned already but I know some people were looking for it recently and it was $130

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Accutr...3A86ab254d15d0ab1d1d4b682dfff8fa5d%7Ciid%3A14

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Chirv said:


> Same seller has the green Accutron for $99, might've been mentioned already but I know some people were looking for it recently and it was $130
> 
> Bulova Accutron II 96B211 SURVEYOR 262 KHZ Green-Leather Date-Display Watch
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


That's how I found this one...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks!

I just grabbed a Sea Wolf! Impossible to resist at under 400$!

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Bulova Lobster Chrono for 200cad, good deal?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ebtromba said:


> Fully agree. It's all about being a WIS in this crazy millennium. Not only with price, but with projected delivery time too.
> 
> "man this diver really checks all the boxes! And according to this timetable graphic, delivery will happen in early late June, right in the meat of Summer!
> 
> ...


Kickstarter is just an Avenue for you to invest in a company. But instead of getting shares of stock for your investment you are getting a reduced price on a product or service they offer. But just like a stock price can take a bad turn and your investment could be hurt, the same thing can happen with your Kickstarter purchase price. There's also the risk that you never get a watch and the company goes belly-up before it ever produces anything.

Kickstarter is not the same as pre-order pricing that some established micro brands are using to sell their watches.

That being said I won't do Kickstarter for watches and I really really hate pre-orders in general. I like the old-fashioned idea of " I give you money now...... you give me product now" much better.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

rogt said:


> Bulova Lobster Chrono for 200cad, good deal?


It was $160 CAD on Prime Day


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> It was $160 CAD on Prime Day


Damn....wasnt mentioned here back then too bad

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

rogt said:


> Damn....wasnt mentioned here back then too bad
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


There were a lot of good deals, Moon watch was $290 CAD.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I just grabbed a Sea Wolf! Impossible to resist at under 400$!
> 
> ...


I've bought a zodiac from them. Good cs as well.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Dante231 said:


> I've bought a zodiac from them. Good cs as well.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Same seller has the heritage Sea Dragon for $399. Gorgeous watch.

Zodiac ZO9908 "Sea Dragon" Swiss Automatic Sapphire Crystal Watch $1295.00 Retai


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

I really should stay away from this part of the forum. 
I was here for les than 5 minutes before spotting a coupon code and venturing off to buy some new straps from Clockwork Synergy. Some of the straps were for my wife, so it was what I call a "reduced-guilt" purchase. 
15DIS is that code. Thank you to atdegs for posting it
They had some good stuff in the Sale section too.
I hope everyone has a great weekend. 




---------------------------------------------------

Extend an act of kindness to a stranger, or someone less fortunate than yourself today. The positive effects of a kind gesture are mutually beneficial.


----------



## shieldwriosto (May 4, 2017)

Auction spotted that may be of interest to bargain hunters.

TISSOT T-Trend Couturier Automatic Men's Watch Black Leather Band T0354071605100


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

shieldwriosto said:


> Auction spotted that may be of interest to bargain hunters.
> 
> TISSOT T-Trend Couturier Automatic Men's Watch Black Leather Band T0354071605100


Auctions are illusory bargains


----------



## shieldwriosto (May 4, 2017)

And I almost forgot:

Glycine Incursore for 260 bucks: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-incursore-automatic-watch


Movement: Glycine GL224 (ETA 2824 rebrand I believe) 25-jewel automatic
28800 bph
38-hour power reserve
Hacking seconds
Case material: Stainless steel
Crystal: Sapphire
Caseback: Display
Date window
Case diameter: 44 mm
Case thickness: 10.4 mm (GL00 models)
Case thickness: 11.2 mm (3922 models)
Lug width: 22 mm
Water resistance: 100 m (330 ft)

Yes, you need to register to take advantage, but it is completely free. No email spam, and you get access to various communities of people from watch geeks to audiophiles. Use my link to access it if you plan on buying


----------



## shieldwriosto (May 4, 2017)

well, i guess, but if you set up a budget, and just put that as your max bid, you may win stuff way below face value. Got a Vintage Omega Seamaster for about 330 CAD a few months back.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

AreaTrend had the Seiko SNA617 chrono with bezel for $59.95 shipped. That's about $35 or so better then anywhere else and seems like a lot of watch for the money. I'll let ya know when I get mine next week 😜

https://www.areatrend.com/us/seiko-mens-sna617-silver-stainless-steel-quartz-watch-72270


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Found some nice leather Zulus from *Strapsco *for under $10 on the bay: https://www.ebay.com/sch/strapsco/m...ipg&_from&_mPrRngCbx=1&_udlo=9&_udhi=10&rt=nc

Got myself a couple...


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Davidka said:


> Found some nice leather Zulus from *Strapsco *for under $10 on the bay: https://www.ebay.com/sch/strapsco/m...ipg&_from&_mPrRngCbx=1&_udlo=9&_udhi=10&rt=nc
> 
> Got myself a couple...


These look like the ones that went on sale a few months back on Amazon. I bought a couple to try and was really disappointed by the quality. It felt rough and smelled like cardboard. Hope yours aren't the same.

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Sillygoose said:


> These look like the ones that went on sale a few months back on Amazon. I bought a couple to try and was really disappointed by the quality. It felt rough and smelled like cardboard. Hope yours aren't the same.
> 
> - Tappy Talkied


You can get these exact straps from Aliex' as well. I'm sure that's where Strapcode gets theirs from.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Well I have a couple from alix that cost about the same, I'll post a comparison here when the new ones arrive. Thought Straps Co are a trustworthy brand... 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Negakinu said:


> You can get these exact straps from Aliex' as well. I'm sure that's where Strapcode gets theirs from.


I am convinced that many of the strap retailers (that many people say have good quality straps) buy in bulk from China and mark up. I'm not saying that this is necessarily bad, typical business practice, just that a buyer can get the same item at a lower cost by looking around. The problem is that over the internet, you only have pictures and descriptions to try and judge quality.

Case in point. I bought a flip top lid for my Hydroflask water bottle for $1.50 where locally they run about $7. It is identical.

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

They were sold by Straps Co.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B016NOZ5LA


Negakinu said:


> You can get these exact straps from Aliex' as well. I'm sure that's where Strapcode gets theirs from.


- Tappy Talkied


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Sillygoose said:


> They were sold by Straps Co.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B016NOZ5LA
> 
> - Tappy Talkied


Tomato tomahto.


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Sillygoose said:


> These look like the ones that went on sale a few months back on Amazon. I bought a couple to try and was really disappointed by the quality. It felt rough and smelled like cardboard. Hope yours aren't the same.
> 
> - Tappy Talkied


Same. I bought the black one from Amazon and am unimpressed. It's probably worth the $10 or whatever it cost, but I wouldn't say it's a bargain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Revue Thommen sale at Gemnation. Prices are about as low as I have seen. Add 7% cash back at BeFrugal. That makes the automatic divers $367.

Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## Tsar Bomba (Apr 14, 2010)

jaeva said:


> I suppose you could always strap it to the outside of your submersible:
> 
> "During the 2012 mission, Cameron wore a Deepsea watch on his wrist, and on the outside of the submersible was attached a not-for-sale prototype watch known as the Rolex Deepsea Challenge. This experimental dive watch was like a super-sized version of the normal Deepsea designed to withstand the massive pressure of being down to a maximum of 12,000 meters under water."
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/ariela...n-honor-of-him-and-his-new-film/#6d77334560b9


"James Cameron doesn't do what James Cameron does for James Cameron. James Cameron does what James Cameron does because James Cameron is... James Cameron."


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Massdrop has this selection of Glycine Combat Chronographs (all 7750 based) for $599.99.

These are actually not currently available from Watchgooroo and the price is likely just as good as you could expect from her.

Of course, you'll have to wait until the end of August to get it.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-chronograph-automatic-watch


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

UK Deal.

Thanks to a price war between a couple of Amazon sellers, the classic Seiko 5 SNXS77 is now down to £49.05. 
It may even go lower as the price has been dropping steadily over the past couple of days. This is the lowest it's been in the UK for a couple of years.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Mido titanium sport watch for $449 with code DEALMOONMID100

ETA Caliber 2836-2, 200m rating, 42.5mm case.

https://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m011-430-47-051-02.html


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

mikksteel said:


> eBay seller watch-your-time has Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Compression for $350 shipped.
> 
> Zodiac ZO9251 "SUPER SEA WOLF 53 COMPRESSION" Automatic Sapphire Crystal Watch
> 
> ...


Seller has re-listed 2 more of these and raised the price 20 bucks. Still a deal though...

Zodiac ZO9251 "SUPER SEA WOLF 53 COMPRESSION" Automatic Sapphire Crystal Watch


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Revue Thommen sale at Gemnation. Prices are about as low as I have seen. Add 7% cash back at BeFrugal. That makes the automatic divers $367.
> 
> Watches at Gemnation.com


Mine showed up yesterday. Already on a strap and liking it....


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Looks great on that leather strap


----------



## r-gordon-7 (Dec 6, 2016)

Let me say right off the bat, I know Filson isn't exactly a beloved watch brand here on WUS, nor are watches with quartz movements especially prized. And Filson's line of quartz watches made for them by Shinola are hugely overpriced at list. (The one which I'm posting about lists at an admittedly absurd $800.) However, if you are looking (like I was) for a unique green dial GMT with a world-timer bezel in bronze finish, Filson currently has its Journeyman GMT in Bronze on sale for $299. Initially it came in a number of dial and case colors, none of which would've interested me - and certainly not even for that $299 price - but to me, the green dial/bronze case made it special enough that the $299 sale price seemed like a deal... I recently bit the bullet and sprang for one at that price and am really pleased with it. 44mm, but comfortable to wear, even on my small 6 3/8" wrist.

(BTW, it has an exceptionally nice, supple, stock leather band with a matching bronze-tone buckle that has a roller strap. It's the best strap buckle I've ever used - truly makes it a pleasure, rather than a struggle, to use - especially if you tend to like to wear your watch a bit snug. When you pull the strap up around the buckle's roller to remove the watch, the tine literally pops right out of its hole - no tugging at all. I can't help but believe this will significantly help prolong the life of the strap in good condition, compared to straps with more usual non-roller buckles. Actually, now that I've been using this buckle design, I can't imagine why all good leather straps - at least all those without deployant/deployment clasps - don't employ buckles with rollers...)

In short, is it a bargain? Well, that probably all depends on whether you really want this particular watch - but if you do, I think at least a fair argument can be made for the proposition that it is or at least is close to being one for it as you're likely to find...









https://www.filson.com/men/accessories/the-journeyman-gmt-watch-4-ws.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sale on Fortis at Upscale Time. $444.99 for this one.

https://www.upscaletime.com/product/aviatis-flieger-cockpit-yellow-automatic-mens-watch-5951114-m


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Sale on Fortis at Upscale Time. $444.99 for this one.
> 
> https://www.upscaletime.com/product/aviatis-flieger-cockpit-yellow-automatic-mens-watch-5951114-m


Not a bad deal. Cheapest ones on eBay sell for $600.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Sale on Fortis at Upscale Time. $444.99 for this one.
> 
> https://www.upscaletime.com/product/aviatis-flieger-cockpit-yellow-automatic-mens-watch-5951114-m


Green on leather is only $380.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

r-gordon-7 said:


> Let me say right off the bat, I know Filson isn't exactly a beloved watch brand here on WUS, nor are watches with quartz movements especially prized. And Filson's line of quartz watches made for them by Shinola are hugely overpriced at list. (The one which I'm posting about lists at an admittedly absurd $800.) However, if you are looking (like I was) for a unique green dial GMT with a world-timer bezel in bronze finish, Filson currently has its Journeyman GMT in Bronze on sale for $299. Initially it came in a number of dial and case colors, none of which would've interested me - and certainly not even for that $299 price - but to me, the green dial/bronze case made it special enough that the $299 sale price seemed like a deal... I recently bit the bullet and sprang for one at that price and am really pleased with it. 44mm, but comfortable to wear, even on my small 6 3/8" wrist.
> 
> (BTW, it has an exceptionally nice, supple, stock leather band with a matching bronze-tone buckle that has a roller strap. It's the best strap buckle I've ever used - truly makes it a pleasure, rather than a struggle, to use - especially if you tend to like to wear your watch a bit snug. When you pull the strap up around the buckle's roller to remove the watch, the tine literally pops right out of its hole - no tugging at all. I can't help but believe this will significantly help prolong the life of the strap in good condition, compared to straps with more usual non-roller buckles. Actually, now that I've been using this buckle design, I can't imagine why all good leather straps - at least all those without deployant/deployment clasps - don't employ buckles with rollers...)
> 
> ...


Nice watch but it is actually made from "brass PVD plating", quite different from bronze!

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

karlito said:


> I am convinced that many of the strap retailers (that many people say have good quality straps) buy in bulk from China and mark up. I'm not saying that this is necessarily bad, typical business practice, just that a buyer can get the same item at a lower cost by looking around. The problem is that over the internet, you only have pictures and descriptions to try and judge quality.
> 
> Case in point. I bought a flip top lid for my Hydroflask water bottle for $1.50 where locally they run about $7. It is identical.


This happens in Australia a bit with the online strap retailers. They advertise their new websites on the bargain websites and get a flood of orders from people not particularly knowledgeable about the respected online retailers. That is until they get called out heavily with screen shots and AliEx links showing exactly same product including the same manufacturer marketing photos with cheap hardware and the rest...

When challenged, their reply is that you are able to get the strap in one week instead of a month from China. o|


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

Techme said:


> This happens in Australia a bit with the online strap retailers. They advertise their new websites on the bargain websites and get a flood of orders from people not particularly knowledgeable about the respected online retailers. That is until they get called out heavily with screen shots and AliEx links showing exactly same product including the same manufacturer marketing photos with cheap hardware and the rest...
> 
> When challenged, their reply is that you are able to get the strap in one week instead of a month from China. o|


I totally agree, but don't think this problem is limited to watch straps. It seems to be the Australian online retail model.

1. Obtain cheap product from overseas. 
2. Apply arbitrary triple digit percentage markup. 
3. Liberally sprinkle 'Australian owned company' graphic around website. 
4. Complain bitterly to anyone who will listen about 'unfair' foreign competition, lack of GST payments, foreigners 'stealing Australian jobs' and interfering with your God given right to previously mentioned sales margin. 
5. Profit and repeat.

At least that's the way it looks from Brissie!

Sent from my ASUS_Z016D using Tapatalk


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Megir 3206 on sale at TOMTOP, $49.99 + $2.52 shipping from China.

https://www.tomtop.com/mechanical-watch-985/p-j0886bk.html



I ordered one for the ST2525 movement.

kronological posted a good review last year:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/che...3206-w-sea-gull-st2525-automatic-3174722.html


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

UGH. DELETED.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tanksndudes said:


> Clockwork Synergy has a set of four distressed leather bands for $12, if you get sizes 22mm or 24mm. The 18mm and 26mm are $41 for the set. There are no 20mm. But four leather straps for $12, with free shipping? That ain't bad. As for quality, I don't own any in this distressed style, but I've ordered several times from CS, including various leather pieces, and have been quite happy with all of them.
> 
> https://www.clockworksynergy.com/sh...and&attribute_pa_buckle-color=stainless-steel
> 
> View attachment 12385749


22 and 24 have only one strap in the set. $12 for one strap, not four


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Sale on Fortis at Upscale Time. $444.99 for this one.
> 
> https://www.upscaletime.com/product/aviatis-flieger-cockpit-yellow-automatic-mens-watch-5951114-m


A very underappreciated watch IMO.

Ive had mine for over a year and still love it.










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

taike said:


> 22 and 24 have only one strap in the set. $12 for one strap, not four


Thanks.

That, friends, is why we scroll down the whole page.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Green on leather is only $380.


If you're prepared to take a chance and wait, Upscale Time once had these* for $387 on bracelet. The current price is still very good however, IMO.

*Edit: all colours


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Londo Mollari said:


> Megir 3206 on sale at TOMTOP, $49.99 + $2.52 shipping from China.
> 
> https://www.tomtop.com/mechanical-watch-985/p-j0886bk.html
> 
> ...


Neat watch but not quite for me.

Is there a name for that, the way the date is displayed? And how is the watch itself pronounced? Maygir? Meisure? Meagre?


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

tanksndudes said:


> Is there a name for that, the way the date is displayed?


I've heard this execution called "grande date."


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

eljay said:


> If you're prepared to take a chance and wait, Upscale Time once had these for $387 on bracelet. The current price is still very good however, IMO.


I don't think I can handle that shade of green no matter what it's on haha.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Just a heads up to those guys who wants the Strapsco Straps, honestly they are pretty garbage, the finishing is super rough and thick, I'm not even sure if it is real leather and yes it feels like cardboard. The paint seems to be cracking off the strap as it gets worn, I will not recommend at all. The hole spacing is pretty bad too, either too loose or too tight, and the buckle tongue is too thick for me to punch another hole between the existing holes. For the clockwork synergy ones, they are not bad, better than Strapsco for sure but make sure you get the ones with 2 keepers, the single keeper ones, the keepers are way too lose and move around often. They can literally fall off the bottom strap as you wear it, I had to add hot glue inside the single keeper to stop it from moving around. And I still haven't received my Christopher Ward straps.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Update: Received the Alpina Smartwatch from Amazon. Great quality, especially for the price. Pairing and setup with your phone/app is quite easy. The watch does not need to stay paired to your phone. It will store all your data on the watch, and you can pair it at the end of the day in order to get everything onto your phone. The subdial has an outer step counter/meter to show your progress throughout the day, and the inner circle shows the date, as well as when the watch is in sleep mode (meaning it's tracking your sleep patterns while you sleep). Overall, initial impressions are fantastic, I'm hoping this becomes my daily wearer.


----------



## r-gordon-7 (Dec 6, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Nice watch but it is actually made from "brass PVD plating", quite different from bronze!
> 
> Seb
> 
> Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


Sorry, I meant to type "brass finish" and "brass-tone" (to differentiate from actual "brass") - didn't mean to type "bronze" at all. Thanks for catching and correcting!!


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Agree, but looking carefully, where else would the date fit on that dial?


They plan on releasing a model with the date on the back.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

tanksndudes said:


> Neat watch but not quite for me.
> 
> Is there a name for that, the way the date is displayed? And how is the watch itself pronounced? Maygir? Meisure? Meagre?


Megir is a brand of the Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Company Ltd in Shenzhen, Guangdong. I suspect that Megir is a Chinafication of Meijer, pronounced Meyer. Sea-Gull uses the ST2525 in their 219.328 model and if I could afford one I would certainly buy that, but I'm more of a $50 watch guy. Grande date is a complication with two date wheels mated together.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

For those who have missed the Seiko Flightmaster popping up here and there.....Creation watches has them back in stock for $205 shipped. Hard to find watch selling for much more online

Sna411


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

Davidka said:


> Well I have a couple from alix that cost about the same, I'll post a comparison here when the new ones arrive. Thought Straps Co are a trustworthy brand...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I bought a Strapsco nylon strap from Amazon. It was junk. An eight-year-old could have made it better.


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

EL_GEEk said:


> A very underappreciated watch IMO.
> 
> Ive had mine for over a year and still love it.
> 
> ...


What's the source for that great strap?!?!

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jacob Time has the Mido Commander II automatic silver dial with bracelet, model M014.430.11.031.00, for $450 with coupon code 'save10'
That beats the next-best price I find by $50+.

https://www.jacobtime.com/Mido-Comm...-M014-430-11-031-00-p-39533.html?currency=USD

(Pic borrowed from here at WUS.)


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Huawei 55020533 smart watch, refurb with scratched case at Newegg for $139.99 with free shipping. When I checked they had two.










https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...WearableTechnology-_-86611020-S0E&ignorebbr=1

I would buy one, but I just bought an iPhone. This Android watch can't answer iPhone calls, and you need to keep the Android Wear app running in the background draining your iPhone's battery.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Sna411 at $220 again on feabay

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

scooter1 said:


> What's the source for that great strap?!?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


Cheapest Nato Straps has this and other graphic straps. I got the dia de muertos one, quality seems fine, I do wish it were a little longer though.


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Damasko DA34 for $895 under Watch Bargains section at watchmann dot com. It is labeled as 2 weeks old exchange with full warranty


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

TDKFM said:


> Looks great on that leather strap


I bought this to wear while swimming and water activities with the kids. Could not find a 22mm Nato or canvas strap in my collection that would match this watch. Now searching online to for some Nato straps.


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

Sorry if this is a re-post...

Touch of Modern has Mercer today (link here) with a limited selection of Brigadier at $269, Airfoil at $599, etc.

...and Frederique Constant (link here) but not much "affordable" FC. There are a few 303s at $449 (fair, but not the cheapest they've been) and one 316 that's more expensive but a decent value considering it's 18k gold.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jacob Time has the Mido Commander II automatic silver dial with bracelet, model M014.430.11.031.00, for $450 with coupon code 'save10'
> That beats the next-best price I find by $50+.
> 
> https://www.jacobtime.com/Mido-Comm...-M014-430-11-031-00-p-39533.html?currency=USD
> ...


That's a beautiful watch right there.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

wpbmike said:


> I bought a Strapsco nylon strap from Amazon. It was junk. An eight-year-old could have made it better.


That's because it was probably made by a six-year-old.


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

Creation has the Orient Symphony - white dial, dauphine hands for $77 (black dial for $87):
Orient Symphony Automatic ER2700CW

A smokin' deal for a nice looking watch - but you have to get a nice leather strap to replace the SS bracelet:
For example: Orient Symphony: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-o...l-arabic-num-1-strap-ss-bracelet-2023617.html

My rotor is a little loud but it looks good!


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

City74 said:


> For those who have missed the Seiko Flightmaster popping up here and there.....Creation watches has them back in stock for $205 shipped. Hard to find watch selling for much more online
> 
> Sna411


I have been trying to buy this ever since you posted it here but it won't accept my payment. And now finally came back with this error









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Why not do paypal

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

Ossamanity said:


> I have been trying to buy this ever since you posted it here but it won't accept my payment. And now finally came back with this error
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enter a CC if possible, only two left and it appears the same two are on ebay.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Can someone who ordered a SNA411 from Creation tell me if it came in a white or blue box?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Any sub$170 deals on a Seiko SXK013?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

BrandonH79 said:


> Can someone who ordered a SNA411 from Creation tell me if it came in a white or blue box?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I bought 2 from Creation and 2 from PasstheWatch. Both boxes were white but different


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

City74 said:


> I bought 2 from Creation and 2 from PasstheWatch. Both boxes were white but different


Okay, thanks.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Racer-X said:


> Enter a CC if possible, only two left and it appears the same two are on ebay.


Missed it.. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ashford has this gorgeous Hamilton chrono for $519 with coupon SDKHAKI519. Man is that a gorgeous smaller sized chrono

Hamilton H71416137 Watch , watches


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

30% off code for new Limited Edition Spinnaker 49er sailing start timer watch with code TTB30, courtesy the TimeBum. Total after discount is $238 incl. free shipping. I could not get the additional 15% discount for first time online buyers to apply.

https://www.spinnaker-watches.com

Review: Spinnaker Amalfi Yacht Racer 49er | The Time Bum


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

NOT A DEAL. Since Ashford's Certified Pre-Owned watches have been mentioned several times on this thread, I'd like to share my experience with a recent purchase. I assumed certified meant that the watch undergoes some standard inspection and testing prior to being listed or sold. Apparently that is not the case. I received a watch which combined parts from 2 different models -- dial and movement from one and case back from a different model). There might be a legitimate explanation why this was so, but the CS rep had no idea (actually said he didn't believe me) and told me that they send the watches out the way they receive them. Just a head's up if you do buy an Ashford Pre-Certified, to take a close look upon arrival. I'm sure most will be fine, but obviously there are exceptions.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

^ I like that white Spinnaker, but would prefer it on a blue strap or a bracelet.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

cgrey2 said:


> NOT A DEAL. Since Ashford's Pre-Certified watches have been mentioned several times on this thread, I'd like to share my experience with a recent purchase. I assumed pre-certified meant that the watch undergoes some standard inspection and testing prior to being listed or sold. Apparently that is not the case. I received a watch which combined parts from 2 different models -- dial and movement from one and case back from a different model). There might be a legitimate explanation why this was so, but the CS rep had no idea (actually said he didn't believe me) and told me that they send the watches out the way they receive them. Just a head's up if you do buy an Ashford Pre-Certified, to take a close look upon arrival. I'm sure most will be fine, but obviously there are exceptions.


Pix, or at least some details about the make/models that made up this supposed "Frankenwatch", would be most helpful.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cgrey2 said:


> NOT A DEAL. Since Ashford's Pre-Certified watches have been mentioned several times on this thread, I'd like to share my experience with a recent purchase. I assumed pre-certified meant that the watch undergoes some standard inspection and testing prior to being listed or sold. Apparently that is not the case. I received a watch which combined parts from 2 different models -- dial and movement from one and case back from a different model). There might be a legitimate explanation why this was so, but the CS rep had no idea (actually said he didn't believe me) and told me that they send the watches out the way they receive them. Just a head's up if you do buy an Ashford Pre-Certified, to take a close look upon arrival. I'm sure most will be fine, but obviously there are exceptions.


They are "Certified Pre-Owned" watches. Ashford certifies that they are pre-owned. It sounds like the watch you received was definitely pre-owned. :-d


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Pix, or at least some details about the make/models that made up this supposed "Frankenwatch", would be most helpful.


I didn't want to sidetrack this thread, and perhaps I'll post pics in the Hamilton thread. But it was a Hamilton Khaki Field Pioneer, 42mm. There are handwound and automatic versions of this watch, both 42mm case size, as well as a more common 45mm version. The automatic version of the watch uses an ETA 2824-2 movement. The case back states the movement is 2801-2. The 2801-2 is a hand wind, no date movement. The watch Ashford sent has a date window with date and "automatic" printed on the dial. What was sent appears to be a combination of the auto case and dial, the hand wound case back, and I assume a 2824-2 movement inside. I suppose Hamilton could have run out of the appropriate case backs and used the same sized back from the manual wind model. However, there was also a large circular scratch on the dial, visible in raking light, which looked like it might have been caused by some grit or part that had been dragged by one of the hands around the dial. It was supposed to have been a never-worn store display. Given the improper back and scratch on the dial, it seems possible it was a repair. In any event, I don't think the watch was looked at very carefully by a knowledgable person prior to listing.


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

RyanD said:


> They are "Certified Pre-Owned" watches. Ashford certifies that they are pre-owned. It sounds like the watch you received was definitely pre-owned. :-d


Right you are . . . fixed it up above.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> ^ I like that white Spinnaker, but would prefer it on a blue strap or a bracelet.


It would be good to be able to order as accessories the other color straps. The blue and the red fer sure.
I ordered the white dial.

as to the watch as a sailing race start timer....many races are 3 minute starts, as in the Tuesday Night Laser series I race in at Dartmouth. The Timex Yacht Racer watches have 3 minute start CDT, so should this Spinnaker Start watch.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

NOT A DEAL

Anyone know how wide the leather straps are without the Apple Watch adapters from clockwork synergy? Also, anybody interested in splitting an 18, 22, or 24mm set from their sale? Could use one or two from each width but don't want to drop about $100 on a bunch of straps in bulk.

https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/product-category/sale/

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Tissot is back at ToM. This auto chrono is $319.99.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ot-carson-chrono-automatic-t085-427-16-013-00


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 in green. $599 third party or $615 from Amazon








https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B06XPCSG1Y/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Citizen deal. $158

http://www.shnoop.com/citizen-bl809...ual-calendar-with-alarm-watch/?sdtid=10414728


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Chirv said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Anyone know how wide the leather straps are without the Apple Watch adapters from clockwork synergy? Also, anybody interested in splitting an 18, 22, or 24mm set from their sale? Could use one or two from each width but don't want to drop about $100 on a bunch of straps in bulk.
> 
> ...


42mm Apple Watch strap = 24mm
38mm Apple Watch strap = 20mm


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 in green. $599 third party or $615 from Amazon
> 
> View attachment 12390453
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B06XPCSG1Y/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


That's a great price, I have the skin diver 53 and I'm in love with it

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

cgrey2 said:


> NOT A DEAL. Since Ashford's Certified Pre-Owned watches have been mentioned several times on this thread, I'd like to share my experience with a recent purchase. I assumed certified meant that the watch undergoes some standard inspection and testing prior to being listed or sold. Apparently that is not the case. I received a watch which combined parts from 2 different models -- dial and movement from one and case back from a different model). There might be a legitimate explanation why this was so, but the CS rep had no idea (actually said he didn't believe me) and told me that they send the watches out the way they receive them. Just a head's up if you do buy an Ashford Pre-Certified, to take a close look upon arrival. I'm sure most will be fine, but obviously there are exceptions.


Ashford posts pictures of the actual watch for sale in their Certified Pre-owned section, not just stock pics. The pictures are usually pretty detailed, too, taken from all angles. 
Did you save a link to the watch in question? If so, you can show them the pics of the case back. You should also be able to access the link from your order history.
One last thing: these watches do have a one year Ashford warranty, if needed.
Good luck!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 in green. $599 third party or $615 from Amazon
> 
> View attachment 12390453
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B06XPCSG1Y/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Not a bad price but I wish it was a different color.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Not a bad price but I wish it was a different color.


Zodiac ZO9258 "SUPER SEA WOLF 53 COMPRESSION" Automatic Sapphire Crystal Watch

$50 extra for all blue.









Zodiac ZO9251 "SUPER SEA WOLF 53 COMPRESSION" Automatic Sapphire Crystal Watch | eBay

$370 for white dial, black bezel on leather.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

These Zodiacs seem to be on sale quite often, except for the black dial version for some reason. Looks like a nice watch, never had a chance to see one in person.


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

ayem-bee said:


> Ashford posts pictures of the actual watch for sale in their Certified Pre-owned section, not just stock pics. The pictures are usually pretty detailed, too, taken from all angles.
> Did you save a link to the watch in question? If so, you can show them the pics of the case back. You should also be able to access the link from your order history.
> One last thing: these watches do have a one year Ashford warranty, if needed.
> Good luck!


They're accepting the return, that's not an issue. The point I was making is not to count on "certified" meaning what you might think it means. Certified really means warranted, not inspected or tested by a knowledgable technician prior to listing or sale.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I apologize if someone already posted this one, but it seems to be a decent deal.

Certina DS First ceramic diver

Certina DS First C014-410-11-05100-SD Men's Watch , watches

The movement is a standard ETA 955.112. About $35 movement, so $174 for the rest of the watch (ceramic bezel, sapphire, turtle relief carving etc...). 41mm case. Lug width is actually 22mm even though Ashford says it's 21mm.

C0144101105100 : Certina DS First Ceramic Bracelet » WatchBase.com

I have a couple of Eco-drive grab and go divers, but I thought I could use a bit dressier one as well.


----------



## jgsatl (May 1, 2013)

i like that very much! and seems like a good deal provided it hasn't been given the 'ashford treatment' their other 'used' watches seem to get lol. if only it were 44mm....


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

NOT A DEAL: This neat little JDM Seiko 5 SNKD97J1 showed up from Creation today. It's a 37mm auto and wears a touch bigger due to the fixed bezel. They make it in black, blue and white. I will say this, for being a sub $90 watch it's awesome!! Applied markers, drilled lugs, 7s26 auto movement, display back, double button clasp and a decent bracelet. I might have to go back and get a blue also


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I like it, eyeing one of these as a dress watch!


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

City74 said:


> NOT A DEAL: This neat little JDM Seiko 5 SNKD97J1 showed up from Creation today. It's a 37mm auto and wears a touch bigger due to the fixed bezel. They make it in black, blue and white. I will say this, for being a sub $90 watch it's awesome!! Applied markers, drilled lugs, 7s26 auto movement, display back, double button clasp and a decent bracelet. I might have to go back and get a blue also
> 
> View attachment 12392701


Thank you Seiko!
For not putting "SPORTS" under the "5"!


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

OfficerCamp said:


> Thank you Seiko!
> For not putting "SPORTS" under the "5"!


My only wish is that it had a fluted, or at the least smooth, bezel. The current one looks a little on the cheap side, IMO.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

anyone know of any eBay coupon codes or anything? It looks like Ebates gives 5% back on eBay? Anything else I should be looking at? I'm considering a purchase from watchgooroo's new page, glycine-direct.

Thanks!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

OfficerCamp said:


> Thank you Seiko!
> For not putting "SPORTS" under the "5"!


Seiko 5 Sports typically designates the newer models-- most with 4R36 movements and in modern sizing with a 3:00 crown.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

theague said:


> anyone know of any eBay coupon codes or anything? It looks like Ebates gives 5% back on eBay? Anything else I should be looking at? I'm considering a purchase from watchgooroo's new page, glycine-direct.
> 
> Thanks!


The 5% isn't for watches, it's 3% I believe for watches and jewelry


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

Do Damasko watches ever go on sale? The DA 343 is on my shortlist but I'm looking for a deal.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

CDawson said:


> Do Damasko watches ever go on sale? The DA 343 is on my shortlist but I'm looking for a deal.


The only sale I have ever seen was when Timeless was not going to be an AD anymore, otherwise no I haven't ever seen a sale.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Thanks City74.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

theague said:


> anyone know of any eBay coupon codes or anything? It looks like Ebates gives 5% back on eBay? Anything else I should be looking at? I'm considering a purchase from watchgooroo's new page, glycine-direct.
> 
> Thanks!


In my experience with watch purchases on eBay the Ebates cashback is only 1% (5% is their maximum and only applies to very limited product categories.)


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

BrandonH79 said:


> Not a bad deal. Cheapest ones on eBay sell for $600.


These were on evine.com for around 400 a while ago, they dont carry Fortis any more, however....


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

bum deal audio.bill..

My reply with quote isn't working right now for some reason...


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

CDawson said:


> Do Damasko watches ever go on sale? The DA 343 is on my shortlist but I'm looking for a deal.


There are tons of used ones that pop up here and on watchrecon. Watchmann has a gently used on once in a while too.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ashford has the Rado D-Star for $498 shipped after code SDDSTAR498.

 Rado D-Star R15513103 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00I6BKG86 
Bulova Surveyor on bracelet will be a lightning deal tomorrow, currently $135 .


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

CDawson said:


> Do Damasko watches ever go on sale? The DA 343 is on my shortlist but I'm looking for a deal.


Gnomon had the DA38 under $1000 for black Friday last year. It's a rare occurrence for sure.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

If anyone is interested in this Bulova Sea King quartz, it's brand new, last one. Contact [email protected]. I think price is $250.00, plus shipping. Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

Rhorya said:


> If anyone is interested in this Bulova Sea King quartz, it's brand new, last one. Contact [email protected]. I think price is $250.00, plus shipping. Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's a fairly typical price. Here's the black version on bracelet for $169.

Bulova Sea King 98B242 Black Dial Black Ion Plated Stainless Steel Men&apos;s Watch | eBay


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

NRAchad said:


> That's not a good price. Here's the black version on bracelet for $169.
> 
> Bulova Sea King 98B242 Black Dial Black Ion Plated Stainless Steel Men&apos;s Watch | eBay


True, eBay tends to run the gamut on the price range of $169 to $600.

Once all the lower price ones get snatched then people migrate up or negotiate to lower the price.

I'm just passing along info. Good research btw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

9 hour ago, wow, I wonder if everyone is busy preparing for the Bitcoin apocalypse about to happen in 2 hours from now:

https://www.timeanddate.com/countdo...=1440&msg=Bitcoin+Cash+Hardfork&font=sanserif


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

thedius said:


> View attachment 12394241
> 
> 
> 9 hour ago, wow, I wonder if everyone is busy preparing for the Bitcoin apocalypse about to happen in 2 hours from now:
> ...


My microwave has been running hot producing popcorn.

But, ahh, what does this have to do with watch deals?


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

eljay said:


> My microwave has been running hot producing popcorn.
> 
> But, ahh, what does this have to do with watch deals?


Not much I guess, I just couldn't stand the silence here anymore (unless there's really a financial apocalypse...)


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00I6BKG86
> Bulova Surveyor on bracelet will be a lightning deal tomorrow, currently $135 .
> 
> View attachment 12393053


OK, I'll fill the silence with a watch deal related question......

Amazon tells me that this deal "Starts for Prime members at 11:15pm"

Is that local time, time in Seattle, or time in some other random place?

I'm attempting to prove the saying that "you can't have too many Bulovas!" and I'd hate to be late.....


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

GreenFlagon said:


> Amazon tells me that this deal "Starts for Prime members at 11:15pm"
> 
> Is that local time, time in Seattle, or time in some other random place?


I'm EST and Amazon says it starts at 9:15am.

And now I'm watching it even though I just bought a Surveyor last week and have no interest in a two tone rose gold model.


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

boze said:


> I'm EST and Amazon says it starts at 9:15am.
> 
> And now I'm watching it even though I just bought a Surveyor last week and have no interest in a two tone rose gold model.


Sorry.

I didn't mean to get you dragged in by its tractor beam too! :-(


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00I6BKG86
> Bulova Surveyor on bracelet will be a lightning deal tomorrow, currently $135 .
> 
> View attachment 12393053


Lightning Deal price is 109 USD.

Previous lowest camelcamelcamel price is 128.45 USD in June this year.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

$109 for the two tone Surveyor. Seeing as how I passed on the black dial for $99 I should be able to duck this one!

Bulova Men's Accutron II Surveyor Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I6BKG86/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_E7hGzb8DATM1Y


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

decent looking Ana-Digital from Citizen, not a screaming bargain but not bad










Citizen Aqualand Promaster Diver's 200M Analog Digital JP1090-86X Men's Watch

$253 - 10% (COUPON CLEAR) = $227

Citizen usually has decent bracelets and lume. This one has the benefit of being 200m WR too. If they had the white dial version on sale I probably would pick this one up.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

$20 new with Tags on the Timex ebay store Good looking watch

Timex Men's | Roman Numerals w White Dial | Elevated Classics Dress Watch T2E581


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Massdrop has gen 2 Orient bambino v2 white face with either gold or blue hands for $119.99. 
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient...ontent=1501581527198.344880210740528585031666


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Porterjrm said:


> Massdrop has gen 2 Orient bambino v2 white face with either gold or blue hands for $119.99.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient...ontent=1501581527198.344880210740528585031666


Before I pull the trigger has anyone seen this cheaper? I've wanted the cream dial blue hands version but if this price is lower than usually seen I'll take the white and blue.


----------



## eggs_and_b (Jun 18, 2016)

In early June I bought a bambino for $115 from passthewatch using discount code "ob25", but unfortunately they don't seem to have the version you are looking for.



Porterjrm said:


> Before I pull the trigger has anyone seen this cheaper? I've wanted the cream dial blue hands version but if this price is lower than usually seen I'll take the white and blue.


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

That's about $20 less than what you can usually find these for in the US. You need to decide if that's worth the three week ship date.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

scooter1 said:


> That's about $20 less than what you can usually find these for in the US. You need to decide if that's worth the three week ship date.


I think that'll give me time to explain to the wife


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Porterjrm said:


> Before I pull the trigger has anyone seen this cheaper? I've wanted the cream dial blue hands version but if this price is lower than usually seen I'll take the white and blue.


Long Island Watch (where I bought mine) had them for $119 when they first stocked them. I have not seen it at that price since then.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I got 1 of these back from the May/june drop and I think I wore it once. I was very underwelmed. I thought the white dial was a bit subdued, not bright enough. Also after I received the piece the roman numerals really bugged me. I suggest going to look at 1 if you can beforehand. I know WUS has a huge following for this watch and that is a big reason I bought it but for me, I was disappointed.



Porterjrm said:


> Massdrop has gen 2 Orient bambino v2 white face with either gold or blue hands for $119.99.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient...ontent=1501581527198.344880210740528585031666


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Do tools ever go on sale, particularly the nicer ones from Horotec, Bergeon, etc? Any place to keep an eye other than the usual suppliers like ofrei or esslinger?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Do tools ever go on sale, particularly the nicer ones from Horotec, Bergeon, etc? Any place to keep an eye other than the usual suppliers like ofrei or esslinger?


I recall some deals for Bergeon tools during the last Prime Day event.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

studiompd said:


> Do tools ever go on sale, particularly the nicer ones from Horotec, Bergeon, etc? Any place to keep an eye other than the usual suppliers like ofrei or esslinger?


Check Amazon for small Wera screw drivers. I got some for just a few dollars each, and they are great for bracelets, case backs, etc. Much easier to use than the cheap silver screw drivers that come with repair sets.

https://www.amazon.com/Wera-0503140...&srs=2603600011&ie=UTF8&qid=1501610477&sr=1-4


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> I recall some deals for Bergeon tools during the last Prime Day event.





RyanD said:


> Check Amazon for small Wera screw drivers. I got some for just a few dollars each, and they are great for bracelets, case backs, etc. Much easier to use than the cheap silver screw drivers that come with repair sets.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Wera-0503140...&srs=2603600011&ie=UTF8&qid=1501610477&sr=1-4


Thanks! Going through my first mod and putting together tools since I've heard the cheaper ebay/amazon kits leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> Before I pull the trigger has anyone seen this cheaper? I've wanted the cream dial blue hands version but if this price is lower than usually seen I'll take the white and blue.











I have mine on a vieux hallow horween strap and love it . Wonder what happened to their shop on etsy cant find it anymore ,he had some really nice quality straps ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I got 1 of these back from the May/june drop and I think I wore it once. I was very underwelmed. I thought the white dial was a bit subdued, not bright enough. Also after I received the piece the roman numerals really bugged me. I suggest going to look at 1 if you can beforehand. I know WUS has a huge following for this watch and that is a big reason I bought it but for me, I was disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I don't think there are any stores here in DFW that would have this. Did you end up selling yours? Normally I only hear great things about the Bambino.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

halaku said:


> Porterjrm said:
> 
> 
> > Before I pull the trigger has anyone seen this cheaper? I've wanted the cream dial blue hands version but if this price is lower than usually seen I'll take the white and blue.
> ...


I really think I need to hold off for the cream dial. That is a great combo.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Anyone know of a better price than $699 for this Fortis?

https://www.jomashop.com/fortis-watch-647-11-42-l01.html

I can't get photos to upload right now so here's a link:
https://www.premiumwatches.com/media/image/FORTIS-647-11-42-L01.jpg


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

theague said:


> Anyone know of a better price than $699 for this Fortis?
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/fortis-watch-647-11-42-l01.html
> 
> ...


Seems pretty good. The new MSRP is $890.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Wow, that's quite a drop in MSRP. I wonder if I can negotiate with Joma? lol


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Zodiac ZO9251 "SUPER SEA WOLF 53 COMPRESSION" Automatic Sapphire Crystal Watch | eBay

Back down to $350


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

theague said:


> Wow, that's quite a drop in MSRP. I wonder if I can negotiate with Joma? lol


Here is a similar model (different color) with a bracelet for $699.

https://www.upscaletime.com/product...-black-mens-automatic-bracelet-watch-6701741m


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Can't even edit posts.. lol

Just saw that the watch is sold out at Joma


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

RyanD, that's a good price. I really want the full-lume dial though.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

theague said:


> RyanD, that's a good price. I really want the full-lume dial though.


Watchbuys is the official US importer, and they are out of stock. Might have to wait for one.

Fortis Aquatis Diver White on Rubber Strap

Btw, I have a full lume dial Elysee watch. The dial reflects ambient light as blue light, which is kind of neat. I kept seeing a blue light on my hand and couldn't figure out where it was coming from.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Yep, looks like it's sold out everywhere and the only other place I found it doesn't get good reviews as a watch seller on resellerratings.com


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Porterjrm said:


> Unfortunately I don't think there are any stores here in DFW that would have this. Did you end up selling yours? Normally I only hear great things about the Bambino.


Like O. Bob, I was also highly underwhelmed with that watch. I know it gets a lot of love here on the Forum but I felt like I overpaid versus a watch like the skx007 that feels like a tremendous bargain for its asking price. It did introduce me to smaller watch sizes however and ever since then I've been down scaling the size of watches that I would purchase, so it did serve a purpose.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

theague said:


> Anyone know of a better price than $699 for this Fortis?
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/fortis-watch-647-11-42-l01.html
> 
> ...


That's one good looking watch. I love the bold styling on these.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

I do too Shaggy.

I found a used one I might pick up.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Double post. 

(So I'll tell a joke instead - 

Why should you never trust an atom? Because they make up everything. 

Yeah, I know, it wasn't really very funny but it was better than a blank post. I think).


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Zodiac ZO9251 "SUPER SEA WOLF 53 COMPRESSION" Automatic Sapphire Crystal Watch | eBay
> 
> Back down to $350
> 
> View attachment 12395535


Does somebody owns or have owned this watch ? i would like to hear any feedback and actual pictures if any
thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Ossamanity said:


> Does somebody owns or have owned this watch ? i would like to hear any feedback and actual pictures if any
> thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am waiting for one of the better colors to get down in price, white dial with black bezel just isn't doing it for me.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> I am waiting for one of the better colors to get down in price, white dial with black bezel just isn't doing it for me.


that's exactly what held me back from pulling the trigger .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ossamanity said:


> Does somebody owns or have owned this watch ? i would like to hear any feedback and actual pictures if any
> thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I owned the red bezel version and it's a bargain at that price. I recently lost pictures on my phone and all the pictures went with it so can't help with those. It's a very striking watch with great build quality. Bezel is shiny or at least the red one was. Sits very comfortably on the wrist due to its size of 40mm if I remember correctly. It's also pretty original design wise so has its own character. I don't think you will be disappointed at that price point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.aragonwatch.com/SUMMER_SALE_s/386.htm

Aragon summer sale watches are an extra 30% off with code SUMMER. Did the math for you on a few of them.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> I owned the red bezel version and it's a bargain at that price. I recently lost pictures on my phone and all the pictures went with it so can't help with those. It's a very striking watch with great build quality. Bezel is shiny or at least the red one was. Sits very comfortably on the wrist due to its size of 40mm if I remember correctly. It's also pretty original design wise so has its own character. I don't think you will be disappointed at that price point.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The red with black is just so much nicer though...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> https://www.aragonwatch.com/SUMMER_SALE_s/386.htm
> 
> Aragon summer sale watches are an extra 30% off with code SUMMER. Did the math for you on a few of them.


For people that think AP doesn't use enough bezel screws.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Delete


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> The red with black is just so much nicer though...


Yes red with black looked amazing and I do think, that looks wise, this white dial version may not be as striking but it's still a very nice watch for that price with a little bit of history on it's side as well. I actually miss my red bezel version and if I ever see it at a decent price then I may end up getting it again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> Yes red with black looked amazing and I do think, that looks wise, this white dial version may not be as striking but it's still a very nice watch for that price with a little bit of history on it's side as well. I actually miss my red bezel version and if I ever see it at a decent price then I may end up getting it again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a used one on eBay for $450 OBO


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> There's a used one on eBay for $450 OBO


I got it brand new for $400 from watchstation. Not a good enough deal for me for a used one. That's the curse of this bargain thread, lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

The Oris GT Audi Sport is $845.00 at Jomashop with code XJRS150.

44mm, GMT, Timer Bezel, and Bar Graph Seconds.

https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-747-7701-4461mb.html









I know the AUDI badging is a turn-off for some of you, but it's a good-looking watch at this price.
Or - you can always pick up this car to match the watch...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ayem-bee said:


> The Oris GT Audi Sport is $845.00 at Jomashop with code XJRS150.
> 
> 44mm, GMT, Timer Bezel, and Bar Graph Seconds.
> 
> ...


I would get one, but the design doesn't do anything for me. There aren't really any good looking Audi watches.






This one is pretty funny for $20 though.










Sinn made a nice one. I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

RyanD said:


> This one is pretty funny for $20 though.


Do you have a link for this? I'd buy it for $20!


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

ayem-bee said:


> Do you have a link for this? I'd buy it for $20!


Limited Audi A6 Avant S line Steering Wheel Sport Metal Watch new | eBay


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

ayem-bee said:


> Do you have a link for this? I'd buy it for $20!


Actually it's this one

Limited Audi R8 sportback Coupe Car Unisex Steering Wheel Sport Metal Watch#2 | eBay


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> Unfortunately I don't think there are any stores here in DFW that would have this. Did you end up selling yours? Normally I only hear great things about the Bambino.


I am actually planning on gifting it to my estranged Son once my Home life gets a bit more relaxed. Damn teenagers lol.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Still bummed I missed the oris 37mm classic date for $339 last week


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ayem-bee said:


> Do you have a link for this? I'd buy it for $20!


This is the one I got. It looks like my dash except mine doesn't have flappy paddles.

Custom Audi R8 V10 Plus Coupé Speedometer Steering Wheel Watch | eBay


----------



## albs (Nov 23, 2014)

CDawson said:


> Do Damasko watches ever go on sale? The DA 343 is on my shortlist but I'm looking for a deal.


The cheapest I have ever seen is when the British Pound took a nose dive. If I remember correctly, at the height of the British Pound downturn (and rising dollar), a da36 could be procured from page & cooper for high 800s or low 900s, in USD. I know that is not a "sale" per se, rather more about taking advantage of macro economic factors. I was chomping at the bit when this happened but already had a da36 in the stable. This is something you could consider doing if you are looking for a "deal". Just for point of reference, I saw guys regularly doing this with JDM Seikos in the past when the yen was fluctuating wildly. Probably not the answer you were looking for and a little long winded, but best of luck in your search.


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

$199 at my local Costco in Seattle.

SNE435P1 Seiko Padi Solar Diver


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

KellenH said:


> $199 at my local Costco in Seattle.
> 
> SNE435P1 Seiko Padi Solar Diver


That is a steal

Sent from Tapatalk 
-J


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

KellenH said:


> $199 at my local Costco in Seattle.
> 
> SNE435P1 Seiko Padi Solar Diver


There was one at the Costco in Richmond, CA too when I was there last week. Same price.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)

sheepfishdog said:


> There was one at the Costco in Richmond, CA too when I was there last week. Same price.
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


I picked up this model a couple weeks ago on ebay, it's a great beater watch and has a very nice sunburst dial. If you're on the fence, I'd say it's worth a try, especially at that price, with Costco's return policy.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

albs said:


> The cheapest I have ever seen is when the British Pound took a nose dive. If I remember correctly, at the height of the British Pound downturn (and rising dollar), a da36 could be procured from page & cooper for high 800s or low 900s, in USD. I know that is not a "sale" per se, rather more about taking advantage of macro economic factors. I was chomping at the bit when this happened but already had a da36 in the stable. This is something you could consider doing if you are looking for a "deal". Just for point of reference, I saw guys regularly doing this with JDM Seikos in the past when the yen was fluctuating wildly. Probably not the answer you were looking for and a little long winded, but best of luck in your search.


That's good advice. I've checked the prices at 3-4 ADs and the price is between $1270-$1495. I'm in no hurry to spend the money and will wait to see what Labor Day or Black Friday have to offer.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Picked this one up for my daughter thanks to a post on here the other day about an eBay coupon. When I checked my account for the coupon I realized I had some eBay Bucks getting ready to expire so this worked out pretty well, got this one for Al! E×press money.

Funny thing it turns out my daughter didn't like it my wife really did so they ended up swapping watches.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thatsanicewatchdude (Nov 10, 2016)

Ebay Australia $20 off when you spend $100 or more. It is a targeted offer.
Code: *THANKYOU20
*eBay.com.au - Pages | Buyer coupons | thankyou |


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Seiko SARB065 (Cocktail Time) at Amazon Warehouse for $364.80. (Used - Like New: Item is in original pristine package)


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

VadimMkin said:


> Seiko SARB065 (Cocktail Time) at Amazon Warehouse for $364.80. (Used - Like New: Item is in original pristine package)


You can buy them various places for that price NEW any day of the week. That's really not a deal


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

sheepfishdog said:


> There was one at the Costco in Richmond, CA too when I was there last week. Same price.
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Same in Maplewood, MN


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-sub-watch

19 different Combat Subs for $399 on Massdrop.


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

City74 said:


> You can buy them various places for that price NEW any day of the week. That's really not a deal


Well, I see them for a similar price on Ebay from Hong Kong dealers only, so from my experience (and a few of my friends who are watch enthusiasts would concur) that probability of counterfeit Seikos there is relatively high. Anyway, you are probably right since I have not tracked the price of this Seiko really closely.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-sub-watch
> 
> 19 different Combat Subs for $399 on Massdrop.


Thanks for bankrupting me, you enabler


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Thanks for bankrupting me, you enabler


Choose the one you like on Massdrop and then ask the gooroo (ebay seller: watchgooroo) for a better price indicating the one on Massdrop. She will do $395 and you will not have to wait for the ones from Massdrop to ship.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

thedius said:


> Choose the one you like on Massdrop and then ask the gooroo (ebay seller: watchgooroo) for a better price indicating the one on Massdrop. She will do $395 and you will not have to wait for the ones from Massdrop to ship.


Yea she will. I emailed and asked her and she will do $399 and no wait. I really like that blue dial on bracelet. I have been looking for a blue diver....hmmmm 😬


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Another Ashford deal. Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE Automatic, $379-$50 Amex cashback makes it $329. Nice looking watch with some classic lines and Khaki design cues. Joma has it for $580 after coupon. Trying to talk myself into it, but at 42x50mm, it's just too big for me.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

KellenH said:


> $199 at my local Costco in Seattle.
> 
> SNE435P1 Seiko Padi Solar Diver


Anyone else find the irony in a Costco in SEATTLE selling a SOLAR watch?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This is a sharp design for $109.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Timex Intelligent Quartz chronos for $76.

https://www.amazon.com/Timex-TW2P60...rehouse-deals&ie=UTF8&qid=1501717256&sr=1-303


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Timex Intelligent Quartz chronos for $76.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Timex-TW2P60...rehouse-deals&ie=UTF8&qid=1501717256&sr=1-303


Ah, the classic "x-acto cut date" watch.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Keeper of Time said:


> Anyone else find the irony in a Costco in SEATTLE selling a SOLAR watch?


It's summer here in Seattle, I know most people think it rains all the time but we haven't had a drop in over 6 weeks


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Pricing must be moving quickly on Amazon as neither of the above deals are showing at the links.


:-(


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Chirv said:


> Ah, the classic "x-acto cut date" watch.


It's so unusual overall I kinda like it...like an abstract art piece.


----------



## applejosh (Aug 29, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Pricing must be moving quickly on Amazon as neither of the above deals are showing at the links.
> 
> :-(


I see them, but as used from other sellers.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Keeper of Time said:


> Anyone else find the irony in a Costco in SEATTLE selling a SOLAR watch?


What's the irony?

Please don't fall into that assumption that it rains every day there. I've lived there before so I know that as fact.


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Strmwatch said:


> What's the irony?
> 
> Please don't fall into that assumption that it rains every day there. I've lived there before so I know that as fact.


I lived there for 4 years. The irony is not lost on me. There are long nights with little sun for a big chunk of the year. I remember going to work in the dark and coming home in the dark while working an 8 hour shift. I remember going outside for a sun break. And the first year I was there it rained 30+ days in a row. No it doesn't rain every day. Yes it rains a LOT more than many other places in this country.


----------



## GodZji (Jan 31, 2011)

Shuutr said:


> I lived there for 4 years. The irony is not lost on me. There are long nights with little sun for a big chunk of the year. I remember going to work in the dark and coming home in the dark while working an 8 hour shift. I remember going outside for a sun break. And the first year I was there it rained 30+ days in a row. No it doesn't rain every day. Yes it rains a LOT more than many other places in this country.


I feel your pain. Shout out from your neighbor...Portland

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Keeper of Time said:


> Anyone else find the irony in a Costco in SEATTLE selling a SOLAR watch?


Go figure, "Sun or not, Washington ranks among highest in skin cancer rates"

http://q13fox.com/2017/05/19/sun-or-not-washington-ranks-among-highest-in-skin-cancer-rates/


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-sub-watch
> 
> 19 different Combat Subs for $399 on Massdrop.


I have to wonder at this point since these sales have been going on for so long, did Glycine make far too many watches, or is this the new sales strategy?


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

eljay said:


> I have to wonder at this point since these sales have been going on for so long, did Glycine make far too many watches, or is this the new sales strategy?


I'm wondering the same thing. It looks like the blue/gold two-tone on bracelet was just released at Basel 2017 and it's already going for $399 on Massdrop?


----------



## bnf1963 (Jul 15, 2017)

do you guys see any nice deals for maurice lacroix watches?


----------



## SawDoc441 (Sep 12, 2016)

ayem-bee said:


> The Oris GT Audi Sport is $845.00 at Jomashop with code XJRS150.
> 
> 44mm, GMT, Timer Bezel, and Bar Graph Seconds.
> 
> ...


They also have that deal on the (IMO) better looking version on leather









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I did not want to bring it up because of the all the Glycine love but that 1 really reminded me of the Invicta 8928ob. I know they are 2 different manufacturers but uncanny how close they look. I know they are both homages but still did not think that Glycine made 1 like this.



asushane said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. It looks like the blue/gold two-tone on bracelet was just released at Basel 2017 and it's already going for $399 on Massdrop?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

bnf1963 said:


> do you guys see any nice deals for maurice lacroix watches?


https://www.shopworn.com/shop/maurice-lacroix/

15% off with code HELLOABTW


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

dumpweed said:


> Go figure, "Sun or not, Washington ranks among highest in skin cancer rates"
> 
> http://q13fox.com/2017/05/19/sun-or-not-washington-ranks-among-highest-in-skin-cancer-rates/


Clouds don't protect you from UV rays.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation's having a sale on Momo Design watches. I own a quartz diver from them and they are pretty cool and well-built. Something different.

This titanium chronograph with Valjoux 7750 automatic movement and sapphire crystal is $475. With Be Frugal rebate, it would be only $441.75.

Momo Design Composito Men's Watch Model: MD280TT-RB

The case size doesn't seem unreasonable. But those lugs sure look long.









They have some cool, sporty-looking, diver-ish chronos in quartz for $75 and $115, too -- less with the Be Frugal rebate:

Men's Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Like O. Bob, I was also highly underwhelmed with that watch. I know it gets a lot of love here on the Forum but I felt like I overpaid versus a watch like the skx007 that feels like a tremendous bargain for its asking price. It did introduce me to smaller watch sizes however and ever since then I've been down scaling the size of watches that I would purchase, so it did serve a purpose.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I also didn't care for the Bambino. I found a Curator deal right after getting the Bambino and flipped it. I am much happier with the Curator.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Seems like a decent deal on a Valjoux 7750 even if it is Stuhrling - Minor scratches? Hmm..at that price maybe you can't be that picky?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ebay had 6% cash back now thru 8/5 at 11:59PM. Add the 1.5% from Befrugal and some watches become really reasaonable. I believe the Ebay sale is invitation only. There will be a notice in your inbox


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

40% off sale at Watch Station with code WATERMELON, brings some of the Zodiacs down to reasonable prices.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> 40% off sale at Watch Station with code WATERMELON, brings some of the Zodiacs down to reasonable prices.


Those prices after 40% off are still more then you can buy them for elsewhere


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Shuutr said:


> I lived there for 4 years. The irony is not lost on me. There are long nights with little sun for a big chunk of the year. I remember going to work in the dark and coming home in the dark while working an 8 hour shift. I remember going outside for a sun break. And the first year I was there it rained 30+ days in a row. No it doesn't rain every day. Yes it rains a LOT more than many other places in this country.


Seattle doesn't even rank in the top 10 of 'rainiest cities' in the US. Obviously the south, with their hurricane seasons get a lot more rain. Even New York gets more rain. Seattle does get a ton of gloomy misty days from Oct-May, as it ranks top 10 for number of rainy days.

But the summers here are pretty great. Currently on day 47 with no rain, and none in sight. And the short winter days are rough, but that's a latitude issue. I spent some time in Alaska, that's even more weird of an experience.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

City74 said:


> Those prices after 40% off are still more then you can buy them for elsewhere


The green Sea Dragon and the white Seawolf skin diver are both cheaper than ebay seller watch-your-time, is there anywhere cheaper than that right now?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

kl884347 said:


> Seems like a decent deal on a Valjoux 7750 even if it is Stuhrling - Minor scratches? Hmm..at that price maybe you can't be that picky?


That date window though.


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

KellenH said:


> Seattle doesn't even rank in the top 10 of 'rainiest cities' in the US. Obviously the south, with their hurricane seasons get a lot more rain. Even New York gets more rain. Seattle does get a ton of gloomy misty days from Oct-May, as it ranks top 10 for number of rainy days.
> 
> But the summers here are pretty great. Currently on day 47 with no rain, and none in sight. And the short winter days are rough, but that's a latitude issue. I spent some time in Alaska, that's even more weird of an experience.


We can argue this till one of us is blue in the face. The rankings of rainiest cities is about amount. Inches of rain.

The rain I experienced in Seattle was regular and light. It rained often. It didnt rain enough to change what I wore, not like Houston rain which comes down in buckets. But it rains a lot in Seattle. And the longer nights combined with overcast accompanied by regular, light rain I got in Seattle steals the soul and makes it hard to charge a solar powered watch. Hence the reason for the original comment.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Shuutr said:


> We can argue this till one of us is blue in the face. The rankings of rainiest cities is about amount. Inches of rain.
> 
> The rain I experienced in Seattle was regular and light. It rained often. It didnt rain enough to change what I wore, not like Houston rain which comes down in buckets. But it rains a lot in Seattle. And the longer nights combined with overcast accompanied by regular, light rain I got in Seattle steals the soul and makes it hard to charge a solar powered watch. Hence the reason for the original comment.


Grew up in Houston and lived in Seattle for 7 years. Totally agree.

Seattle doesn't get a lot of rain by quantity, but the number of days it rains, or is just generally grey and overcast, is pretty high.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

BrandonH79 said:


> Grew up in Houston and lived in Seattle for 7 years. Totally agree.
> 
> Seattle doesn't get a lot of rain by quantity, but the number of days it rains, or is just generally grey and overcast, is pretty high.












Cloudiest city in the US, according to this.


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

You guys are arguing two different things. Yes Seattle has a lot of cloudy days with a lot of rain (mist, drizzle or rain). What we rarely get are downpours. The limited daylight hours, during the winter, is tough and I take the family on vacation every February to get some sunshine and 'steal back my soul'. We are a northern city, so all the winter rain we get is snow, elsewhere.

The flip side is that in the summer, we get 16 hours of daylight. After work today, I'm going boating. I should be able to get 3-4 hours in (5:00pm -8/9). That's the tradeoff you make living in a northern latitude.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Heads Up! I saw a raincloud here! (List place)


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Lived here my whole life. Currently loving the weather here in the Greater Seattle area. I was really hoping we'd hit 100 today but it looks like it was downgraded to only 96 with a full week of 90+ ahead.

Let's get back to the deals though.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

<sarcasm>Just chiming in from Portland. Our bad rap is completely accurate (almost as many cloudy days as Seattle!). Whatever you do, don't move here from California (like I did). It's terrible. You'll hate it. Filled with hipsters and crowded roads.</sarcasm>


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

And the rest of us are drowning in your tears 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Shuutr said:


> We can argue this till one of us is blue in the face. The rankings of rainiest cities is about amount. Inches of rain.
> 
> The rain I experienced in Seattle was regular and light. It rained often. It didnt rain enough to change what I wore, not like Houston rain which comes down in buckets. But it rains a lot in Seattle. And the longer nights combined with overcast accompanied by regular, light rain I got in Seattle steals the soul and makes it hard to charge a solar powered watch. Hence the reason for the original comment.


I was agreeing that Seattle isnt hard rain, more of gloomy misty days. But even with clouds, it will still charge a solar watch.



CDawson said:


> The flip side is that in the summer, we get 16 hours of daylight. After work today, I'm going boating. I should be able to get 3-4 hours in (5:00pm -8/9). That's the tradeoff you make living in a northern latitude.


^ this


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Damn all these posts about seattle and no deals?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I envy you guys in Seattle, here in Greece we have 360 days of sunshine and I prefer rain!


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

Am I the only one thinking this link is now a weather source and not a watch deals source?


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> Am I the only one thinking this link is now a weather source and not a watch deals source?


Yes.


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

Can one of the meteorologists please provide me a seven day forecast for Bear Lake Idaho? I'm thinking of taking a short vacation but want to make sure the weather is right.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

The Gooroo has this Invicta diver for sale. It has the Selitta SW200 movement in it. They have it listed for $154. After the ebay 6% cash back and the 1.5% from Befrugal that brings it down to $142. Not bad for a decent looking watch with a really nice movement

Invicta Men&apos;s ILE9937OBASYB Pro Diver Swiss Automatic Limited Edition | eBay


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Could we move weather discussion to PM or another thread?


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

City74 said:


> Those prices after 40% off are still more then you can buy them for elsewhere


Watch Station is an AD, fwiw.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Check your forecast from the bay for 6% cash back until 8/5 11:509PT with no minimum.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

TDKFM said:


> Could we move weather discussion to PM or another thread?


Put the phone down. Go out on the street. Locate another crack dealer. Buy the crack. Return home. Smoke the crack. Chill.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Put the phone down. Go out on the street. Locate another crack dealer. Buy the crack. Return home. Smoke the crack. Chill.


Will I get genuine crack from the grey market dealers or should I stick to an AD?


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Forgot my phone at home today. Just got back to see 31 new posts on the bargain thread , got excited!!!! Read the posts and ordered an umbrella


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Ossamanity said:


> Forgot my phone at home today. Just got back to see 31 new posts on the bargain thread , got excited!!!! Read the posts and ordered an umbrella
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


one like this?


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

Tissot Men's T0554271101700 PRC 200 Stainless Steel Watch on Amazon at 514.99 USD.

Lowest price on Amazon ever according to camelx3.









Nice looking watch.

*TECHNICAL SPECS*


ReferenceT0554271101700OriginSwiss madeWarranty2 Years of WarrantyCollectionT-SportGenderGENTCase shapeROUNDWater resistanceWater-resistant up to a pressure of 20 bar (200 m / 660 ft)

Case Material316L stainless steel caseLength43Width44Lugs23Thickness16.3Weight (g)204

CrystalScratch-resistant sapphire crystalDial colorwhiteIndecesarabic and indexes


MovementSwiss Tissot automatic chronographModelC01.211Caliber13 1/4'''Diameter (mm)30Jewels15EnergyMechanicalDialHMsSDFunctions30-minutes and 6-hours counters, central 60-seconds chronograph handPower reservepower reserve of 45 hours

Strap referenceT605034054Strap detailsStainless steelStrap colorGreyBucklefolding clasp with safety and diver extension


Only one left, but ships to Oz.

Also Used-Very Good condition at 322.35 USD.

I don't know the rainfall statistics for Brisbane, I'm afraid, but it's not very much.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

A few more choices...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

GreenFlagon said:


> Tissot Men's T0554271101700 PRC 200 Stainless Steel Watch on Amazon at 514.99 USD.
> 
> Lowest price on Amazon ever according to camelx3.
> 
> ...


These models are often in the $300-350 range. They use a cheaper movement than the 7750 models.

If you want a deal on a Tissot 7750 chronograph, I can point you in the right direction.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

WEATHER FLASH! SOLAR UPDATE!

Here's a decent Orient Solar Chronograph on eBay from a seller I've bought from before.

$106.00

They also have the Orient Solar Panda Chronos for just a few bucks more. I have not had any issues with the two Orients I've received from them (though I will say it appears they raise prices when they detect a run on a model).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ORIENT-...h-and-smart-solar-WV0071TY-Blue-/232209875481

View attachment 12400923


----------



## sergiol652 (Mar 9, 2017)

Try Frankfurt, Germany


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

sergiol652 said:


> Try Frankfurt, Germany


For what? Crack, bad weather, watch deals? Please elaborate


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Looks great - really wish it was a 20mm lug width instead of the non-standard 19mm.



ayem-bee said:


> WEATHER FLASH! SOLAR UPDATE!
> 
> Here's a decent Orient Solar Chronograph on eBay from a seller I've bought from before.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Wish a watch would've told me Wi and IL was having record flooding 2 weeks ago so I would've checked my damn sump pump. Stupid water seeps in everywhere 

G-shocks barometer didn't work so hot. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

4jamie said:


> View attachment 12401285


Overpriced by $82


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

SKX173 on the local Fort Worth FB buy sell page for $150 "like new". Thinking about it but I'm saving for a FFF mod.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

PasstheWatch has the Orient Monarch for $150 with free shipping with code 28OFF. pretty nice looking dressy watch with power reserve indicator. Available in a few colors

https://www.passthewatch.com/orient-monarch-fdd03002b0-black-dial-black-leather-band-men-s-watch


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

CWS has this Oris silver dial auto on leather for $387. Sign up for emails and save another $10 and don't forget the 2% Befrugal cash back

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-leather-strap-men-s-watch-73375784031ls.html


----------



## Camnz (May 20, 2017)

City74 said:


> Those prices after 40% off are still more then you can buy them for elsewhere


Where else can you get cheaper Zodiacs? 
I am quite keen to get a ZO9914.

thanks


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Camnz said:


> Where else can you get cheaper Zodiacs?
> I am quite keen to get a ZO9914.
> 
> thanks


EBay seller watch-your-time has the black bezel/white dial Seawolf Compression Diver for $350, as well as good prices on some other models.

Zodiac ZO9251 "SUPER SEA WOLF 53 COMPRESSION" Automatic Sapphire Crystal Watch

I don't see the model that you are looking for though.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> Picked this one up for my daughter thanks to a post on here the other day about an eBay coupon. When I checked my account for the coupon I realized I had some eBay Bucks getting ready to expire so this worked out pretty well, got this one for Al! E×press money.
> 
> Funny thing it turns out my daughter didn't like it my wife really did so they ended up swapping watches.
> 
> ...


Girl wants to be more mature, woman wants to be young again. Talk about swap.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> This is a sharp design for $109.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


Nice. White would be better given panda look.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> https://www.shopworn.com/shop/maurice-lacroix/
> 
> 15% off with code HELLOABTW


Thanks. Still above 1000 affordable bound, though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

juderiverman said:


> Thanks. Still above 1000 affordable bound, though.


What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Green Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 now on Ebay for $499 which beats the one I posted the other day on Amazon by quite a bit.
Zodiac ZO9257 "SUPER SEA WOLF 53 SKIN" Automatic Sapphire Crystal Watch







Another seller has the blue for $599 however it has looks to have sold at $550 in the past as well. 
Zodiac ZO9258 SUPER SEA WOLF 53 Automatic Sapphire Crystal Watch | eBay


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

RyanD said:


> These models are often in the $300-350 range. They use a cheaper movement than the 7750 models.
> 
> If you want a deal on a Tissot 7750 chronograph, I can point you in the right direction.


Would love a steer please, perhaps via PM to avoid hijacking the thread?


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

OfficerCamp said:


> Thank you Seiko!
> For not putting "SPORTS" under the "5"!


Agree thank goodness it's not got sports but feel abit of a shame it's got heavy black for 50m resist, hardly something to sing about and it reduces balance of elements on the dial. I find this with many of the Seiko 5's they can't quite decide what they want to be, combining g dressier and sporty elements in a staggering range. That's part of the fun too and then NK this is definitely one of the more successful ones but as said like many other times, just a few subtle tweaks would produce an altogether classier design

life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

GreenFlagon said:


> Would love a steer please, perhaps via PM to avoid hijacking the thread?


Your are not into sheep I take it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

watchout said:


> Your are not into sheep I take it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ba-dum tish!! Don't forget to tip the staff!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Hate this thread, hate it, hate it, hate it.

When will my new Zodiac arrive? 

There should be only two green left?


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

^^ Just remember the savings this thread has given to all of us...:-d


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

eljay said:


> Will I get genuine crack from the grey market dealers or should I stick to an AD?


Wherever it's best warrantied.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

City74 said:


> You can buy them various places for that price NEW any day of the week. That's really not a deal


This was regarding the original Cocktail Time SARB065, are you talking about eBay sales or is there a place for a better deal?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I have to say: that Certina Prince is a keeper ( I can read the date without any type of aid).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

Sheep? 

??? 

Sorry, don't understand.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

GreenFlagon said:


> Sheep?
> 
> ???
> 
> Sorry, don't understand.


Better if ewe don't get it


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

taike said:


> Better if ewe don't get it


And there was me thinking this was a watch forum......

Sent from my ASUS_Z016D using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Valjoux 7750 inside Accu-Swiss 63c121 Blue Dial for $324 with free promotional expedited shipping










Bulova Accu Swiss Men&apos;s 63C121 Tellaro Chronograph Automatic 42mm Sport Watch | eBay

This deal is even slightly lower than I paid for a new Victorinox 7750 last year, and it doesn't have this gorgeous blue dial or a bracelet.

This has been on my short list forever, waiting for a new one to appear under $350. Hopefully it will not have any crown issues, as one buyer had posted in an Amazon review.


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Fortis-Cosmo...4&nodeID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=fortis+b42

Fortis stealth black b42 Titanium cosmonautis for 929$


----------



## snarked (Aug 5, 2017)

First post, but it's worth sharing with anyone in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area. Altra Jewelry Outlet in the Grapevine Mills Mall has one of the new Bulova Chronograph C reissue (96K101) for $450. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Jomashop has this Seiko panda for $79.99 after code SDSE20.

https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-sks545.html?utm_medium=cpa&utm_campaign=1225267&utm_source=CJ


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> Valjoux 7750 inside Accu-Swiss 63c121 Blue Dial for $324 with free promotional expedited shipping
> 
> Bulova Accu Swiss Men&apos;s 63C121 Tellaro Chronograph Automatic 42mm Sport Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


Most likely an SW500 movement rather than 7750. I bought a white one, and it had issues. Accu-Swiss quality control is terrible.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM has the Glycine moonphase watches for $519.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

taike said:


> Better if ewe don't get it


That was baaaaaaaah-d.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

RotorRonin said:


> That was baaaaaaaah-d.


Pretty lamb joke, dude. Now you're just rambling. I can't bleat how bad it is. Can't even tell wether you're joking. Wool forgive you this time.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> ^^ Just remember the savings this thread has given to all of us...:-d


On behalf of the band, we'd like to thank this thread for helping us go broke by saving money.


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone else who bought the Hamilton Khaki chrono from Ashford, does your bracelet have a diver's extension? Mine does, and I can't think of any reason why it is there other than to interfere with the micro adjustments on the clasp.

Other than that it is a great little watch so far.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

RyanD said:


> ToM has the Glycine moonphase watches for $519.


That's tempting. Anyone have one of these and care to share your thoughts?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Most likely an SW500 movement rather than 7750. I bought a white one, and it had issues. Accu-Swiss quality control is terrible.


The rule of thumb seems to be that the Bulova Gemini line has ETA movements, while the Tellaro line is Sellita. I haven't verified that for all the models, but it seems to be the pattern.

I have 3 Geminis, and they all have ETA/Valjoux - a 63B154 GMT with ETA 2893-2, a 64C104 with Valjoux 7750, and a 63A120 with ETA 6498. So far, they've been solid watches with no issues, but they don't have a lot of wrist time yet. 2 of them were refurbs, so they may have had quality control issues in the first place.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

And in 4 colors too! I've never seen their mooners before.. I like!



RyanD said:


> ToM has the Glycine moonphase watches for $519.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Gooroo also has the glycine moonphase for $599 with a make offer bid available to get it cheaper. BTW, its 40mm and might've been a baselworld 2017 release since I can't find any reviews on it? I've never had a moonphase, but this blue would be my pick (they also have a white, and grey sunburst):
Glycine Men&apos;s 3948.111.LBK7F Combat Classic Moonphase Automatic 40mm - GL0115 | eBay


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

RyanD said:


> ToM has the Glycine moonphase watches for $519.


Watchgooroo is accepting best offers on a selection of these with a $599.99 asking price.

Based on history with other models they will likely beat the ToM price. As a bonus, in addition to the AD warranty, you get immediate (free) shipping and their great customer service.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Men...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Edit: Oops, beat me to it!


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

IMHO the moonphase on these Glycines seems like an afterthought. The hands and indices are just too "pedestrian" for a moonphase watch.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

thedius said:


> IMHO the moonphase on these Glycines seems like an afterthought. The hands and indices are just too "pedestrian" for a moonphase watch.


It does seem like they used the dial from their combat line and made some cutouts for that moonphase and their "new" open heart model


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Citizen CA0467-11H for $147 shipped from Inventory Adjusters.

Citizen Eco-Drive Mens Primo Chronograph Black Orange Leather Watch CA0467-11H - Inventory Adjusters

*







*

An eBay seller has "MANUFACTURER'S REFURBISHED" in white boxes with Citizen tags for $124.99 shipped.

Citizen Eco-Drive Men&apos;s CA0467-11H Primo Chronograph Poly Strap 45mm Watch 13205100055 | eBay

Are these out of production or what?

I mostly don't like black watches, but I bought the strap for an old Citizen automatic with 23 mm lugs, and I _love_ the strap.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Londo Mollari said:


> Citizen CA0467-11H for $147 shipped from Inventory Adjusters.
> 
> Citizen Eco-Drive Mens Primo Chronograph Black Orange Leather Watch CA0467-11H - Inventory Adjusters
> 
> ...


I saw this model at TJ Maxx a while back. Very nice looking for this price.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Londo Mollari said:


> Citizen CA0467-11H for $147 shipped from Inventory Adjusters.
> 
> Citizen Eco-Drive Mens Primo Chronograph Black Orange Leather Watch CA0467-11H - Inventory Adjusters
> 
> ...


Citizen CA0467-11H Mens Primo Grey Dial Leather Band Chrono Watch 13205100055 | eBay

Also refurbished for $110 shipped.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

daschlag said:


> Pretty lamb joke, dude. Now you're just rambling. I can't bleat how bad it is. Can't even tell wether you're joking. Wool forgive you this time.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Jomashop has the Lucien Piccard Optima Open Heart Automatic Men's Watch for $90 + $0 shipping with coupon code *FASTSHIP in cart = $90 shipped.

https://www.jomashop.com/lucien-piccard-watch-lp-12524-01-ra.html

*In several colors*









*


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

swank said:


> Jomashop has the Lucien Piccard Optima Open Heart Automatic Men's Watch for $90 + $0 shipping with coupon code *FASTSHIP in cart = $90 shipped.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/lucien-piccard-watch-lp-12524-01-ra.html
> 
> ...


Huh? Why?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

bnf1963 said:


> do you guys see any nice deals for maurice lacroix watches?


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00LUDJ6CY/ref=mp_s_a_1_88?ie=UTF8&qid=1501989192

$227 for one that comes repackaged.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00PQVGB2Y

Lots of Jean Richard for $599 at Amazon. This one is the only Aquascope I saw though.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Pulsar PXN021 "Railroad Approved" on sale at Long Island Watch, $79.00 shipped ($5 shipping AU, CA, UK).

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Pulsar_PJ6007_Railroad_Watch_p/pxn021.htm

They're getting hard to find.



















Perfect for that (much) older relative, and it doesn't look bad on a leather strap.


----------



## Karlos_p (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi 
A 3rd party seller on Amazon has a black on gold Tissot heritage visodate for $336. Camelcamelcamel says its almost the lowest they have seen. Not sure about the reliability of the seller but it comes with a 2 yr amazon warranty. My post count is too low to post the link but I thought I should give something back for all the help I have received from this forum rather than just lurking all the time. 
Karlos

Tissot-VisoDate-Automatic-Gold-Tone-Leather/dp/B0041Q451O/ref=sr_1_fkmr2_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1501999278&sr=8-1-fkmr2&keywords=tissot+heritage+visodate+automatic


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

Karlos_p said:


> Hi
> A 3rd party seller on Amazon has a black on gold Tissot heritage visodate for $336. Camelcamelcamel says its almost the lowest they have seen. Not sure about the reliability of the seller but it comes with a 2 yr amazon warranty. My post count is too low to post the link but I thought I should give something back for all the help I have received from this forum rather than just lurking all the time.
> Karlos
> 
> Tissot-VisoDate-Automatic-Gold-Tone-Leather/dp/B0041Q451O/ref=sr_1_fkmr2_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1501999278&sr=8-1-fkmr2&keywords=tissot+heritage+visodate+automatic


Here you go: https://smile.amazon.com/Tissot-Vis...2&keywords=tissot+heritage+visodate+automatic


----------



## Karlos_p (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Karlos_p said:


> Thanks!


Are you really Karlos with a K?


----------



## Karlos_p (Apr 23, 2017)

My names Karl but my mates call me Karlos (and sometimes other things...)


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

Just to clarify a little on why Bulova shows a lot of refurbs on Ebay and other sites: This is not because all of these watches were returned due to defects. A lot of them were store display models in various jewelry shops throughout the country. If they don't sell at retail price within a given period, Bulova takes the watches back (does any necesssary work such as polishing, cleaning, etc.) and then sells them as refurbished.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> Just to clarify a little on why Bulova shows a lot of refurbs on Ebay and other sites: This is not because all of these watches were returned due to defects. A lot of them were store display models in various jewelry shops throughout the country. If they don't sell at retail price within a given period, Bulova takes the watches back (does any necesssary work such as polishing, cleaning, etc.) and then sells them as refurbished.


I tried buying a few of them but all came with ugly cosmetic defects. All returned

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

For anyone who missed the Amazon price a few weeks ago, the green Bulova Surveyor is $99 on eBay with three available. Ships from Brooklyn. http://www.ebay.com/itm/192169436695


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

This is a really good deal, however, as a backup, be on the lookout at islandwatch.com. I purchased 3 Bambinos for $117 USD ea earlier this year on a special sale (before I was a WUS member). They ran them for $149 USD a little while back, but the $117 deal was the best I have seen anywhere. I just found this thread a few days ago, so if I see this kind of deal again, I will post it. Haven't seen them that low again since, but who knows? Great seller to do business with, BTW. I have had some personal responses (phone conversations!) from Marc, the owner, which is phenomenal considering the impersonal nature of many online watch retailers. Real people--who knew! I have been replacing things lost in a fire, so I've been looking for bargains. I appreciate this thread. Thanks, everyone.



Porterjrm said:


> Massdrop has gen 2 Orient bambino v2 white face with either gold or blue hands for $119.99.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient...ontent=1501581527198.344880210740528585031666


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> Just to clarify a little on why Bulova shows a lot of refurbs on Ebay and other sites: This is not because all of these watches were returned due to defects. A lot of them were store display models in various jewelry shops throughout the country. If they don't sell at retail price within a given period, Bulova takes the watches back (does any necesssary work such as polishing, cleaning, etc.) and then sells them as refurbished.


In my experience with "refurbished" Bulovas, they _might _ have replaced the battery...


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> Just to clarify a little on why Bulova shows a lot of refurbs on Ebay and other sites: This is not because all of these watches were returned due to defects. A lot of them were store display models in various jewelry shops throughout the country. If they don't sell at retail price within a given period, Bulova takes the watches back (does any necesssary work such as polishing, cleaning, etc.) and then sells them as refurbished.


Some people on this thread have gotten Bulovas with cosmetic defects. I have had excellent results however for the seven I bought on Amazon. I never was worried because returning is easy with Amazon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

cuevobat said:


> Some people on this thread have gotten Bulovas with cosmetic defects. I have had excellent results however for the seven I bought on Amazon. I never was worried because returning is easy with Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try that green Surveyor on faded brown leather!


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

boze said:


> Try that green Surveyor on faded brown leather!


I plan on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

I feel like this is a bargain? I was looking for an ana/digi for an upcoming trip to Sri Lanka where the time difference is +9.5hrs, and all WatchRecon listings are $500+. Ashford has them for <$400. I hope that this shows up ahead of the weekend!

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H64554431 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

boze said:


> For anyone who missed the Amazon price a few weeks ago, the green Bulova Surveyor is $99 on eBay with three available. Ships from Brooklyn. Bulova Accutron II 96B211 SURVEYOR 262 KHZ Green-Leather Date-Display Watch | eBay


I read "From Brooklyn" and this popped into my Head.

Does it ship by chance from a ...............Castle in Brooklyn?


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

beefyt said:


> I feel like this is a bargain? I was looking for an ana/digi for an upcoming trip to Sri Lanka where the time difference is +9.5hrs, and all WatchRecon listings are $500+. Ashford has them for <$400. I hope that this shows up ahead of the weekend!
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Aviation H64554431 Men's Watch , watches


I think it's a bargain -- bought one a few weeks back and like it a lot.

The ETA movement has some features that you usually don't get with the Japanese brands, such as the option of displaying the week number.

Did change the orange strap to a Hirsch black Kevlar. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

cuevobat said:


> Some people on this thread have gotten Bulovas with cosmetic defects. I have had excellent results however for the seven I bought on Amazon. I never was worried because returning is easy with Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These weren't refurbs though were they? I've only seen factory fresh on Amazon, the refurbished ones are on eBay.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> These weren't refurbs though were they? I've only seen factory fresh on Amazon, the refurbished ones are on eBay.


This came from Amazon. Is normal.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

w4tchnut said:


> I think it's a bargain -- bought one a few weeks back and like it a lot.
> 
> The ETA movement has some features that you usually don't get with the Japanese brands, such as the option of displaying the week number.
> 
> ...


Domed Crystal?


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

Is a zodiac ZO8540 for $204 a good deal? It's a quartz watch but these Zodiac quartz watches seem to be really expensive.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

skyleth said:


> Domed Crystal?


Slightly domed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> These weren't refurbs though were they? I've only seen factory fresh on Amazon, the refurbished ones are on eBay.


Hmm before i said yes I went into my Amazon orders to verify. But the order description doesn't say. Some were bought through Watch City, another Universe of time. All were about $100 except the rose gold which was $170.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Seiko SRP481 43mm Baby Ice Monster back in stock at Joma. $149

Here

It's not the lowest price I've ever seen by a few bucks but still a great value IMO. 4R36 movement. Smooth bezel action. Great lume.


----------



## nwestern (Mar 31, 2014)

First time caller, long time listener.....

Any thoughts or links to bronze affordable? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> Seiko SRP481 43mm Baby Ice Monster back in stock at Joma. $149
> 
> Here
> 
> ...


skywatches also have it for the same price i got mine from there and yes OP it is a nice piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

nwestern said:


> First time caller, long time listener.....
> 
> Any thoughts or links to bronze affordable? Thanks in advance.


$262









https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/168840784/scuro-vintage-inspired-pilot-bronze-watches-with-d


----------



## nicksi (Dec 27, 2014)

I came across this website, https://www.bluerockshops.com/

The catalog system needs to remove "out of stock" items but the prices seem good and even better with a flat 10% off the entire website. Based in NY at least so taxes will apply for there.

I am really liking this Longines https://www.bluerockshops.com/produ...l-analog-display-swiss-automatic-silver-watch, I had never seen it before, ceramic bezel GMT. Looks to be ~$150 less than on Amazon...

Anyone see any other deals here?


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> These weren't refurbs though were they? I've only seen factory fresh on Amazon, the refurbished ones are on eBay.


I bought a couple of refurb Bulova mechanicals from ebay over the last few months - a 64C104 chrono with Valjoux 7750 ($310) and a 63B154 GMT with ETA 2893-2 ($255), and both were like new, as far as I could tell. If there were cosmetic or functional issues, I couldn't find them. Might be luck of the draw, though.

Both vendors had pretty solid return policies, so I took a chance.


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Saw an SRPA97 at Costco today for $165

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GX-5...1?ie=UTF8&qid=1502152960&sr=8-1&keywords=Gx56


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

scooter1 said:


> Saw an SRPA97 at Costco today for $165
> 
> Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


$148 on Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Classic-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless/dp/B01M0PT498


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Zodiac 7750 COSC Chronometer for $660 when you buy two sale watches from Watch Station with code SCHOOL

ZODIAC Watch,Sea Dragon Chronograph Watch ZO9917 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ashford has this Hamilton Navy GMT for $495 after Ebates code AFFNAVY495. Plus you still get 3% cash back. That beats everyone else I could find but $300 or so

Hamilton H77585335 , watches


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ashford also has this Aviation QNE auto on bracelet for $399 with Ebates code AFFKHAK399. Plus you get 3% back from ebates









Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76655133 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Citizen AT0200-05E Eco-Drive for $92.67 fulfilled by Amazon. Cheapest ever on Camelx3. Cheaper than the Bay by ~$25
https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-AT02...1&keywords=Citizen+Men's+AT0200-05E+Eco-Drive


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks like Prime is $90.82



Techme said:


> Citizen AT0200-05E Eco-Drive for $92.67 fulfilled by Amazon. Cheapest ever on Camelx3. Cheaper than the Bay by ~$25
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-AT02...1&keywords=Citizen+Men's+AT0200-05E+Eco-Drive
> View attachment 12410893
> View attachment 12410895


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Lemoney.com is offering 11% cash back from Jet, up to $110. Any amount above that gets some really small (less than 2%) rebate. 

Nice bonus for a watch from there in the $200-ish range -- especially if you can use that new-customer coupon code -- although they now are only giving up to $20 back on that.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Lemoney.com is offering 11% cash back from Jet, up to $110. Any amount above that gets some really small (less than 2%) rebate.
> 
> Nice bonus for a watch from there in the $200-ish range -- especially if you can use that new-customer coupon code -- although they now are only giving up to $20 back on that.


Use code FOOD52 for 20% off up to $30.

Edit: never mind, it worked last week, but appears to be invalid now.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Does anyone know if there are promo codes for Nodus floating around anywhere?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm still not sold on the other Zodiac models, but this one I got from Amazon Warehouse is really nice. I've never seen a "push to turn" bezel before. Brilliant feature. Might be the best functioning bezel I've encountered.

Came with a rubber strap, strap changing tool, and COSC certificate.

The lume looks great too. I'll try to get a photo later.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

RyanD said:


> I'm still not sold on the other Zodiac models, but this one I got from Amazon Warehouse is really nice. I've never seen a "push to turn" bezel before. Brilliant feature. Might be the best functioning bezel I've encountered.
> 
> Came with a rubber strap, strap changing tool, and COSC certificate.
> 
> ...


Love it, that piece is almost-grail status for me. How much did you pay if you don't mind? Must've gotten the last one because not seeing any in Warehouse deals. Mind explaining the bezel a bit too?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ashford has this Certina DS on eBay for $129.95. Plus Ebates has 1.5% back. Yep I bought it and there are 4 left

CERTINA DS Rookie Men&apos;s Quartz Watch C016-410-17-057-00 | eBay


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Chirv said:


> Mind explaining the bezel a bit too?


The bezel is completely locked unless you push it in. Then it only turns counter-clockwise.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

RyanD said:


> I'm still not sold on the other Zodiac models, but this one I got from Amazon Warehouse is really nice. I've never seen a "push to turn" bezel before. Brilliant feature. Might be the best functioning bezel I've encountered.
> 
> Came with a rubber strap, strap changing tool, and COSC certificate.
> 
> ...


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Jomashop has this Tissot T Navigator auto chrono for $325 with code SDTIST70....the braclet version is $24 more with code FD100

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0624271705700.html


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Chirv said:
> 
> 
> > Mind explaining the bezel a bit too?
> ...


Sounds like an Rx pill bottle cap. Surprised no one has thought of that before.


----------



## Bburgett (Jun 2, 2017)

mannal said:


> Looks like Prime is $90.82


Just got one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ashford has this Rado D-Star auto for $498 with code SDDSTAR498

Rado D-Star R15513103 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Sounds like an Rx pill bottle cap. Surprised no one has thought of that before.


IWC used such a bezel mechanism for their Aquatimer model in the late 90s. My understanding is that it requires regular cleaning if used for diving due to the potential for sand to get lodged underneath and cause jams. Maybe that's why it wasn't more widely adopted.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Ahhhh, so YOU'RE the one who snagged this......should've known, LOL!


You saw it and DIDN'T snag it???


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

RyanD said:


> You saw it and DIDN'T snag it???


My cheap a$$ was waiting/hoping for it to go lower! Snooze, ya lose! Glad it went to someone here, though!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> My cheap a$$ was waiting/hoping for it to go lower! Snooze, ya lose! Glad it went to someone here, though!


The price seemed good enough that I didn't think it would last long. Maybe I paid too much, but it's nicer than a comparable Breitling that I had.

Here's a lume shot.

View attachment 12413017


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

City74 said:


> Jomashop has this Tissot T Navigator auto chrono for $325 with code SDTIST70....the braclet version is $24 more with code FD100
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0624271705700.html
> 
> View attachment 12412551


Woof!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation's having a sale on Momo Design watches. I own a quartz diver from them and they are pretty cool and well-built. Something different.
> 
> This titanium chronograph with Valjoux 7750 automatic movement and sapphire crystal is $475. With Be Frugal rebate, it would be only $441.75.
> 
> ...


This one is super tempting but based on looks, it probably wears big even for a 45mm case. Really close to pulling the trigger but I know this will dwarf my wrist...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

If anyone else is after a Fortis, White B-42 there's one on Ebay (auction). The last one from this seller went for $615.

Fortis Diver White B-42 Automatic Men&apos;s Day-Date Watch 647.11.42 MSRP $1850 | eBay


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

theague said:


> If anyone else is after a Fortis, White B-42 there's one on Ebay (auction). The last one from this seller went for $615.


It's been discussed a few times previously. Auctions are no good in the deals thread. The more people watching it, the less likely it is to end at a "deal" price. It's just speculation.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

platinumEX said:


> It's been discussed a few times previously. Auctions are no good in the deals thread. The more people watching it, the less likely it is to end at a "deal" price. It's just speculation.


Very good point.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Jomashop has this Tissot Carson Chrono auto for $340 with code SDTIST60

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0854271601300.html


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

City74 said:


> Jomashop has this Tissot Carson Chrono auto for $340 with code SDTIST60
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0854271601300.html


They also have this Tissot T-Navigator Chrono auto for $325 with code SDTIST70. Also on SEL bracelet for $349 with code FD100. Or an orange version if you like.

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-wat...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ





















Or, if Chrono's aren't your bag there's a 3 hand version for $225 with code FD70: https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0624301705700.html


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mikksteel said:


> View attachment 12415087


What is the Red "2" before Tuesday? To remind you that Tuesday is the 2nd day of the week?

I sort of like this in the same way that Hillary Swank is considered hot.....but then she played an eerily convincing role as a dude in Boys Don't Cry and you have to second guess your thinking.

Oddly enough I almost want to buy it just to see it in person.

--vwg--


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> What is the Red "2" before Tuesday? To remind you that Tuesday is the 2nd day of the week?
> 
> I sort of like this in the same way that Hillary Swank is considered hot.....but then she played an eerily convincing role as a dude in Boys Don't Cry and you have to second guess your thinking.
> 
> ...


Yup, second day of the week. Pointless addition to the day wheel haha.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Victorinox Swiss Army Alpnach eta 7750 chronograph on Massdrop--$399. Your choice of black dial with leather or blue dial with bracelet.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Pro Diver said:


> Victorinox Swiss Army Alpnach eta 7750 chronograph on Massdrop--$399. Your choice of black dial with leather or blue dial with bracelet.


Great watch with 7750, love mine. For the record, both versions are currently $450 on Amazon, and have been as low as $359 (what I paid) in the past.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I wonder if the new discount brand of the season is now Tissot? I do want an Auto Chrono for under $400 but I'm not 100% on the brand or styling.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Pro Diver said:


> Victorinox Swiss Army Alpnach eta 7750 chronograph on Massdrop--$399. Your choice of black dial with leather or blue dial with bracelet.


Any warranty? Didn't see anything on the page.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

AVS_Racing said:


> I wonder if the new discount brand of the season is now Tissot? I do want an Auto Chrono for under $400 but I'm not 100% on the brand or styling.


Those have the cheaper movement with plastic parts. You can do a lot better.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

OfficerCamp said:


> Yup, second day of the week. Pointless addition to the day wheel haha.


Hint: If you speak a language represented by a day wheel, the number isn't _for you._

It still serves a purpose for some buyers.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

OvrSteer said:


> Hint: If you speak a language represented by a day wheel, the number isn't _for you._
> 
> It still serves a purpose for some buyers.


I always thought sunday was the first day of the week......? At least it is on my calendar

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> I always thought sunday was the first day of the week......? At least it is on my calendar
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Not in Europe.

According to the Bible, Sunday was the 7th day, in which He rested.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunday


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

BrandonH79 said:


> Not in Europe.
> 
> According to the Bible, Sunday was the 7th day, in which He rested.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunday


Not in Asia either


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

BrandonH79 said:


> Not in Europe.
> 
> According to the Bible, Sunday was the 7th day, in which He rested.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunday


When can we go to the 13-month calender and just be done with the Gregorian insanity???

https://thumbs.mic.com/YzdkZGZkYmMx...uZzU2eWxveXE1Y2Z4NDN0em9ka2d5a2JvdWouanBn.jpg

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

BrandonH79 said:


> Not in Europe.
> 
> According to the Bible, Sunday was the 7th day, in which He rested.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunday


I must respectfully disagree. According to the Bible and various calculations Saturday, the days the Jews worship on, is and has always been the 7th day. Constantine changed the day of worship to Sunday, the pagan day of sun worship (SUNday) for Christians as a pagan-christian compromise to end the bloodshed from Christian persecution. This is coming from a current atheist-agnostic (not trying to offend any Sunday worshippers) but I was raised seventh-day Adventist and attended SDA school.



hanshananigan said:


> When can we go to the 13-month calender and just be done with the Gregorian insanity???
> 
> https://thumbs.mic.com/YzdkZGZkYmMx...uZzU2eWxveXE1Y2Z4NDN0em9ka2d5a2JvdWouanBn.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


This is absolutely brilliant, why have I never even heard this? Definitely an unreadable fest to change the whole world's calendar system but surprised it doesn't have enough traction. Sorry to keep the off-topic posts going but it's some interesting stuff!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I always thought sunday was the first day of the week......? At least it is on my calendar


Sunday is the END of the weekEND.

Monday is the first day of the week pretty much everywhere else.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

mikksteel said:


> They also have this Tissot T-Navigator Chrono auto for $325 with code SDTIST70. Also on SEL bracelet for $349 with code FD100. Or an orange version if you like.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-wat...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ
> 
> ...


Ugh.

Quite possibly a contender for the worst day/date wheel on a dial I've seen from a big brand name.

They had a nice and clean 3-6-9 aviator configuration and they ruin it by stamping this huge white bar on the 3...

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> When can we go to the 13-month calender and just be done with the Gregorian insanity???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


No, then I will have to pay my monthly bills thirteen times a year. And you know the prices won't go down.

Also, that would make watches with a perpetual calendar complication irrelevant. We can have that, can we?

Back to the deals.

Aussie only - eBay.com.au - take 10% off everything when you send $75 or more using the code *PINCH. *Ends 13th Aug.

As usual T & Cs apply: eBay.com.au - Pages | Buyer coupons | pinch |


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression ZO9258 | eBay


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ashford has this Hamilton Khaki Field Titanium watch for $475 after code AFFFIELD475. Don't forgot Befrugal 3% back

Hamilton Khaki Field H70525133 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

*Bulova Accutron II Moonview White Leather and Dial Watch *
*$109.99

*








https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...1&nodeID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=B00IEV6MYU

*Lowest its ever been

*


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

EBay has 10% bucks until tomorrow midnight on orders over $50. Targeted offer.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## chambrenoire (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

City74 said:


> Ashford has this Hamilton Khaki Field Titanium watch for $475 after code AFFFIELD475. Don't forgot Befrugal 3% back
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field H70525133 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 12415879


I spy a "3" hiding back there


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Actually it's an eight. Little known fact, it was a misprint, so they just punched a date window through it. Problem solved.



studiompd said:


> I spy a "3" hiding back there


----------



## feltharg01 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hamilton, founded in 1583?


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

1588



feltharg01 said:


> Hamilton, founded in 1583?


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

atdegs said:


> Actually it's an eight. Little known fact, it was a misprint, so they just punched a date window through it. Problem solved.


Another beautiful watch ruined by the stupid day window (much like the Tissot mentioned earlier). Why they keep doing this is beyond me...


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

thedius said:


> Another beautiful watch ruined by the stupid day window (much like the Tissot mentioned earlier). Why they keep doing this is beyond me...


Arguable but maybe the Swiss can learn a thing or two from the Germans. 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

thedius said:


> Another beautiful watch ruined by the stupid day window (much like the Tissot mentioned earlier). Why they keep doing this is beyond me...


Agreed. A no-date version of this without the 'KHAKI' as well would be pretty much perfect IMO.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

papa_E said:


> Arguable but maybe the Swiss can learn a thing or two from the Germans.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Yes, exactly, thank you! You want to put a flippin date window, THAT's how you do it:


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Just took a look at NOMOS pricing for the first time ever...LOL, what?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

papa_E said:


> Arguable but maybe the Swiss can learn a thing or two from the Germans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.










Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I concur that Nomos got it right. However, on this Sinn (while a beautiful watch), the date window is just too small. Why even bother to have one?


----------



## Malpaso (Jul 31, 2011)

Deep Blue 40% off site wide and 0% financing for 6 months. Code is "cyber"


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Malpaso said:


> Deep Blue 40% off site wide and *0% financing for 6 months*. Code is "cyber"


Lulz

There is a store here offering 72-month financing on a mattress.


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

papa_E said:


> Arguable but maybe the Swiss can learn a thing or two from the Germans.


For a lot less money, they could learn a thing or two from Bulova...

It looks especially unobtrusive on the 6th! :-d


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Lulz
> 
> There is a store here offering 72-month financing on a mattress.


If you are financing a mattress for 6 years, you really need to re-examine some of your life choices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

NRAchad said:


> For a lot less money, they could learn a thing or two from Bulova...
> 
> It looks especially unobtrusive on the 6th! :-d


I'm still so impressed by this watch. Every time I look at mine or see a picture of someone else's.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

City74 said:


> Ashford has this Hamilton Khaki Field Titanium watch for $475 after code AFFFIELD475. Don't forgot Befrugal 3% back
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field H70525133 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 12415879





studiompd said:


> I spy a "3" hiding back there


How about that. Yet the "15" is loud and proud.

I guess it's due to the relevance of the non-existent GMT hand

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

hanshananigan said:


> I guess it's due to the relevance of the non-existent GMT hand


It's not a GMT dial; field watches often have 24 hr time indices on 12 hr dials for quick reference.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

eljay said:


> It's not a GMT dial; field watches often have 24 hr time indices on 12 hr dials for quick reference.


Yeah, but I like my joke better.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fatum (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm on this forum since 2012 and have just discovered this thread. Looked through more than 200 pages to see what I missed. LOL.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

fatum said:


> I'm on this forum since 2012 and have just discovered this thread. Looked through more than 200 pages to see what I missed. LOL.


Welcome to the fun misery. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

fatum said:


> I'm on this forum since 2012 and have just discovered this thread. Looked through more than 200 pages to see what I missed. LOL.


Dang it ! we have another member to compete with now.
Welcome to the thread expect no mercy here. Always keep your finger on the trigger when browsing this thread. Basic Rule here is you snooze you loose.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

fatum said:


> I'm on this forum since 2012 and have just discovered this thread. Looked through more than 200 pages to see what I missed. LOL.


Welcome. You've unfortunately arrived after the fall. Bargains have mostly dried up this year.

Gather 'round the campfire, and let us tell you tales of days of yore. Of The Watchery and World of Watches. Of big-time coupon codes paired with double-digit rebates. Of honored typos delivering $70-something Alpina automatics.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

I think you mean Eterna automatics 



WorthTheWrist said:


> Welcome. You've unfortunately arrived after the fall. Bargains have mostly dried up this year.
> 
> Gather 'round the campfire, and let us tell you tales of days of yore. Of The Watchery and World of Watches. Of big-time coupon codes paired with double-digit rebates. Of honored typos delivering $70-something Alpina automatics.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Welcome. You've unfortunately arrived after the fall. Bargains have mostly dried up this year.
> 
> Gather 'round the campfire, and let us tell you tales of days of yore. Of The Watchery and World of Watches. Of big-time coupon codes paired with double-digit rebates. Of honored typos delivering $70-something Alpina automatics.


And cashback sites!

fatum, you can go back but the deals will not be there lol. On a side note, has anyone bought any ashford pre-owned pieces?


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

colgex said:


> On a side note, has anyone bought any ashford pre-owned pieces?


Yes, I mentioned my experience with a Hamilton Khaki Pioneer, about 2 weeks back. Returned it because it had a case back from a different model and a fairly large scratch on the dial. They've had it in their possession for 9 days and still no refund. I think I've read others have had better experiences, so YMMV.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

fatum said:


> I'm on this forum since 2012 and have just discovered this thread. Looked through more than 200 pages to see what I missed. LOL.


What you really missed were the deals of 2015 and 16, those were the days.....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cgrey2 said:


> Yes, I mentioned my experience with a Hamilton Khaki Pioneer, about 2 weeks back. Returned it because it had a case back from a different model and a fairly large scratch on the dial. They've had it in their possession for 9 days and still no refund. I think I've read others have had better experiences, so YMMV.


I had a bad experience as well. Like pulling teeth to get them to cover return shipping. The refund took a few weeks even though they kept claiming accounting took care of it.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Only deal you're getting these days is in the used section 🤷🏻.♂


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Cary5500 said:


> Only deal you're getting these days is in the used section ??.♂
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't even make myself buy a used Pulsometer because I always wonder "is that a guy that paid $79 for his and now wants $700?? Screw that!"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

NRAchad said:


> For a lot less money, they could learn a thing or two from Bulova...
> 
> It looks especially unobtrusive on the 6th! :-d












What is that strap and where did you get it?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

colgex said:


> On a side note, has anyone bought any ashford pre-owned pieces?


I bought a Certina DS First ceramic bezel diver recently. I decided to give it a shot as they say pristine condition, never worn display model. It is indeed practically in brand new condition. Protective films were still attached to the case and bracelet. I'm pleased with my purchase. I suppose it's just the luck of the draw. I posted a mini review as well.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I can't even make myself buy a used Pulsometer because I always wonder "is that a guy that paid $79 for his and now wants $700?? Screw that!"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's why you watch this forum and check its lowest sale price before making an offer. Or don't buy watches that always go on sale used.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Cary5500 said:


> That's why you watch this forum and check its lowest sale price before making an offer. Or don't buy watches that always go on sale used.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bet there less than 10 of those that went out, less than 5 maybe. I bought a Pulsometer at $600 and thought I got a nice deal. I was able to ascertain that it wasn't an Amazon miracle, but even if it was I'd have bought it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

El Primitivo said:


> What is that strap and where did you get it?


Geckota perlon multicolor tropic from Watchgecko. I moved the cloth keepers near the lugs, which keeps the watch from sliding around. It's currently on sale for $11.99 with free shipping and you can apply a 10% discount with coupon code WATCHUSEEK, which brings it down to $10.79. 
It's extremely comfortable and an excellent match for the Bulova military watch.
https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-perlon-multicolour-tropic-watch-strap.php

Edit:

Here is a better photo of the band...


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

kyfra said:


> I bet there less than 10 of those that went out, less than 5 maybe. I bought a Pulsometer at $600 and thought I got a nice deal. I was able to ascertain that it wasn't an Amazon miracle, but even if it was I'd have bought it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yeah my initial comment was a bit tongue in cheek. It's a watch I wouldn't mind owning but I think I'd only jump on it at that sort of crazy deal. I'm not really looking for one at 500+ bucks. Plenty of other stuff on the list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

Thanks very much. On my way there now.


----------



## fatum (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for welcoming. Actually, I've just bought a watch from this thread - Certina Blue Ribbon from Ashford for 220 backs (+60 shipment + 56 customs = 336 in total - wow, not so little in the end...) and going to sell it because I DON"T NEED IT. I bought just under the impression of big discount. Patience - is the quality I need to master if I'm going to track this thread.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hamilton GMT for $429 with code DMKHAK429

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H77665173 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## fatum (Jan 2, 2012)

This Hamilton is so nice and would catch so many glances - I should add it to the wish list. And the price is good. Why? Why did I buy that Certina just a few days ago - this one is so much better for just 200 backs more.
* I'm not seducting anyone to buy it!

I've just realized that I don't understand how outer numbers work? Why they are going in opposite direction?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

IF you change straps often, do yourself a favor and get this Bergeon 6767-F Watch Spring Bar Tool for $14.80 with prime. Totally worth it imo after using cheap chinese tools for several years. Been watching it go up and down all day, (lowest was $14.35 today) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001IZT8R2/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

fatum said:


> This Hamilton is so nice and would catch so many glances - I should add it to the wish list. And the price is good. Why? Why did I buy that Certina just a few days ago - this one is so much better for just 200 backs more.
> * I'm not seducting anyone to buy it!
> 
> I've just realized that I don't understand how outer numbers work? Why they are going in opposite direction?


Countdown timer.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

studiompd said:


> IF you change straps often, do yourself a favor and get this Bergeon 6767-F Watch Spring Bar Tool for $14.80 with prime. Totally worth it imo after using cheap chinese tools for several years. Been watching it go up and down all day, (lowest was $14.35 today) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001IZT8R2/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=


Great for straps but too large for most bracelets. You'll still need a thinner tool to remove bracelet spring bars.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

fatum said:


> This Hamilton is so nice and would catch so many glances - I should add it to the wish list. And the price is good. Why? Why did I buy that Certina just a few days ago - this one is so much better for just 200 backs more.
> * I'm not seducting anyone to buy it!
> 
> I've just realized that I don't understand how outer numbers work? Why they are going in opposite direction?


it is a decent watch but the GMT function is manual and just a pain to set and not particularly useful if you travel. I







had the black version of this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Great for straps but too large for most bracelets. You'll still need a thinner tool to remove bracelet spring bars.


Didn't know this, any recommendations?

Btw, it dropped down to 14.05, not bad.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

studiompd said:


> Didn't know this, any recommendations?
> 
> Btw, it dropped down to 14.05, not bad.


I don't have a good quality narrow strap tool. I use a small one out of a kit, or sometimes I use a small flat screwdriver if the bracelet pocket is really small.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Great for straps but too large for most bracelets. You'll still need a thinner tool to remove bracelet spring bars.


Do you have examples of the kinds of bracelets it won't work with? I have this tool and haven't encountered that issue with any of my bracelets (various Bulovas, Watch Gecko, Watchadoo, some no-names).


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Wenger 0643.101 *Men's Analog Display Swiss Quartz Chronograph -*$107.99

Compare on other websites at $230 or more*









Swiss Made
Sapphire crystal

Superluminova
Screw down crown
12 hour chronograph
200m/660ft Water Resistance
Swiss-quartz Movement
Case Diameter: 43mm

Diving watch, Precision Swiss quartz movement, Chronograph featuring 12-hour, 30-minute and continuous seconds subdials, Polished silver-tone hands with Superluminova® accents, Glossy red chronograph sweep seconds, Glossy red/white hands mark subdials, Applied polished silver-tone baton markers with Superluminova® accents, White Arabic numbers and indices mark subdials, White Arabic numbers and indices form minute track on surrounding concave ring, Analog date aperture above six o'clock position, Matte black dial with matte red/white logo applique at twelve o'clock position, Brushed silver-tone stainless steel bracelet with polished accents, adjustable links and fold-over-clasp-with-safety, Unidirectional polished silver-tone stainless steel bezel with black-PVD-coated top ring, luminescent hour marker and engraved white Arabic numbers/baton markers/indices, Brushed silver-tone stainless steel round case, Textured steel screw-down crown with logo, Polished black-PVD-coated/red-PVD-coated steel selector buttons, Stainless steel screw-down caseback, Sapphire crystal, 20 ATM (200 meters/660 feet water resistant)

*
Wenger 0621.102* Unisex Sea Force Watch with Silicone Bracelet* - $54.99 for Swiss Made and Sapphire!

Compare at $75-$200

*









Swiss quartz movement
36 millimeter stainless steel case
Synthetic sapphire crystal
Superluminova®
Band Width: 18 mm
Water resistant to 660 feet (200 M): suitable for recreational scuba diving

Wenger Men's Sea Force Watch with Silicone Bracelet. No environment is more demanding than the sea. The Sea Force is designed for rugged use. It's ultra resistant gaskets, and knurled screw down crown protects the movement up to 200 meters. The sapphire mineral crystal protects the dial from rocks, sand or coral. Features: High Quality Swiss Movements Sapphire Crystal Unidirectional Rotating Bezel Superluminova Treated Hands, Numerals, Markers For Enhanced Nighttime Visibility Water Resistant To 200 Meters Materials: Stainless Steel, Silicone Rubber

Dimensions: 4.25"L x 4"W x 2.5"H; Weight: 0.75lbs


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

tanksndudes said:


> Do you have examples of the kinds of bracelets it won't work with? I have this tool and haven't encountered that issue with any of my bracelets (various Bulovas, Watch Gecko, Watchadoo, some no-names).


I used to have a strapcode bracelet on an skx007. That was the hardest bracelet to get off, I couldnt get any purchase on the springbar using the cheap spring bar tool, and had to resort to using a thin knife blade. Worked, but almost lost a finger getting it off. I wonder if this Bergeon would've helped.


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

I have a sea force and got one for my wife. I really like them. I got them via eBay from a "make offer" seller for about this price, maybe a little less. Either way, it is worth this price



HoustonReal said:


> *...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Shuutr said:


> I have a sea force and got one for my wife. I really like them. I got them via eBay from a "make offer" seller for about this price, maybe a little less. Either way, it is worth this price


I bought the men's version Sea Force in blue a couple of years ago. I was sadly disappointed with the lume. Just an FYI.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I bought the men's version Sea Force in blue a couple of years ago. I was sadly disappointed with the lume. Just an FYI.


Yeah, the bezel leaves a lot to be desired too. It's super legible though and if you put one on a Cinturini it'd make a nice beater. Sapphire is a nice feature at that price.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-double-twelve-watch

Glycine Double 12 for $450. As usual avoid the wait time by getting WATCHGOOROO to match.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

colgex said:


> On a side note, has anyone bought any ashford pre-owned pieces?


My Certina DS Prince " per owned" was a store display, arrived with all the tags attached and the bracelet had all the protective coverings!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Great for straps but too large for most bracelets. You'll still need a thinner tool to remove bracelet spring bars.


The "-F" works well with bracelets.

It's head is about 1mm.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Ashford clearance section has this square quartz Certina C025-510-16-057-00 for $205, with 5% befrugal, comes down to ~$195. It's around $300 on the webz









I never had a square watch before and this may fit the bill to try it out...it's 38mm w/o crown and 47mm l-to-l and 10mm thick. Should fit nicely on my ~7" wrist.
It'll look awesome with dark brown croc leather strap, me think.

Thoughts?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

wpbmike said:


> The "-F" works well with bracelets.
> 
> It's head is about 1mm.


The -F model was the one I linked to lol. I guess we've come full circle on this one...


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> *Wenger 0643.101 *Men's Analog Display Swiss Quartz Chronograph -*$107.99
> 
> Compare on other websites at $230 or more*
> 
> ...


200M water resistance for $55 is a pretty good deal as well! How does it wear at 36mm? That seems a tad small.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> 200M water resistance for $55 is a pretty good deal as well! How does it wear at 36mm? That seems a tad small.


That's the smaller ladies model. The larger men's version is 43mm.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

studiompd said:


> The -F model was the one I linked to lol. I guess we've come full circle on this one...


I checked mine and it's the -S model. I didn't realize there were two different models. Looks like I need to order an -F.


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

RyanD said:


> I checked mine and it's the -S model. I didn't realize there were two different models. Looks like I need to order an -F.


You can save a couple of bucks by buying just the replacement head. It's part 6767-AF.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Wenger 0643.101 *Men's Analog Display Swiss Quartz Chronograph -*$107.99
> 
> [TD]
> View attachment 12420435
> ...


*

When I first started collecting watches, I picked up several Wengers off ebay cheap including the men's yellow version of the SeaForce which is a nice budget watch (paid around $100). I think Wenger's are decent for the price point. Generally well made with a little style. Lume is mixed bag, the hands are usually very good but poor on dial face. Bracelets are serviceable but range from OK to cheap folded links. Saying that, my wife purchased a nicer Wenger for me in 2003 and it still runs, keeps good time (believe Ronda mov't).*


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

wpbmike said:


> You can save a couple of bucks by buying just the replacement head. It's part 6767-AF.


Yup... Don't have one personally, on my list (Bergeron). S is standard, F is fine.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

eddiegee said:


> Yup... Don't have one personally, on my list (Bergeron). S is standard, F is fine.


I agree - just buy the replacement tips. Tho personally I like this tool body better for $6 more - Bergeon 3153 Watch Spring Bar Removal Tool https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002CVUO4C/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_uuYJzb81ZDERQ

Then just replace the ends with the replacement ones if/when they break.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Disneydave said:


> I agree - just buy the replacement tips. Tho personally I like this tool body better for $6 more - Bergeon 3153 Watch Spring Bar Removal Tool https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002CVUO4C/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_uuYJzb81ZDERQ
> 
> Then just replace the ends with the replacement ones if/when they break.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I looked at this one, what do you like better about it?

Also, I forgot I have a 36mm Trident on bracelet that was very hard to get off with my other tool. I'll see how the Bergeon fares.

Edit: took the bracelet off with ease!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Fortis from ToM arrived. Fortis has pretty great AR. This was taken in my light box.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Heads Up! I have a comment about a watch I bought in the past year.


----------



## grabby (Mar 1, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017VAWCPC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Amzon has the Oris Aquis Date 36mm for $595. My wife's arrived and it is a really nice piece.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

grabby said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017VAWCPC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Amzon has the Oris Aquis Date 36mm for $595. My wife's arrived and it is a really nice piece.


36mm diver? Way too small

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

grabby said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017VAWCPC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Amzon has the Oris Aquis Date 36mm for $595. My wife's arrived and it is a really nice piece.


Got a wristshot on HER arm by chance? With height profile would be nice, too 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

studiompd said:


> I looked at this one, what do you like better about it?
> 
> Also, I forgot I have a 36mm Trident on bracelet that was very hard to get off with my other tool. I'll see how the Bergeon fares.
> 
> Edit: took the bracelet off with ease!


It's just easier to grip and doesn't roll when I put it down. Nothing huge, but just small things that make it a little easier for me to use. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

rogt said:


> grabby said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017VAWCPC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> ...


Totally, I like big watch and i can not lie!






Sent from my PDP-10


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Disneydave said:


> It's just easier to grip and doesn't roll when I put it down. Nothing huge, but just small things that make it a little easier for me to use.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


That does make it worth it. Breaking or bending the tip of your tool because it rolled off the table is the worst!!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

boze said:


> Rocat said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the men's version Sea Force in blue a couple of years ago. I was sadly disappointed with the lume. Just an FYI.
> ...


I agree.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

rogt said:


> 36mm diver? Way too small
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Easy enough problem to solve.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up on this one


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

grabby said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017VAWCPC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Amzon has the Oris Aquis Date 36mm for $595. My wife's arrived and it is a really nice piece.


Wrist shot please and thank you !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Not a deal but I still haven't received the CW Straps that I ordered on like July 2nd. I emailed them about it and they said that it couldn't be tracked once it leaves England but that was like 3 weeks ago. I made a paypal claim a few days ago and now they are telling me that the straps some how got sent to Spain and is now en route to me. What do you guys think? The Cheapestnatostraps I order from Sweden usually arrives in 2 weeks 3 tops.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> Not a deal but I still haven't received the CW Straps that I ordered on like July 2nd. I emailed them about it and they said that it couldn't be tracked once it leaves England but that was like 3 weeks ago. I made a paypal claim a few days ago and now they are telling me that the straps some how got sent to Spain and is now en route to me. What do you guys think? The Cheapestnatostraps I order from Sweden usually arrives in 2 weeks 3 tops.


 happens they'll get there or they will send out more don't see the issue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Lancman said:


> That's the smaller ladies model. The larger men's version is 43mm.


Unfortunately it's twice the price.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Undone watches on Touch of Modern. Several models at $219. Normally $295 on the Undone website with 10% first order discount.

Kickstarter pre order was $175


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Good prices on Balls at Evine plus 15% off with code EMAIL15.

Shop Ball Men's Watches Online | Evine

Ball diver for under $1000 after coupon.

Ball Men's 42mm Engineer Swiss Made Automatic Day & Date Rubber Strap Watch


----------



## cybernaut1 (Jun 9, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Good prices on Balls at Evine plus 15% off with code EMAIL15.
> 
> Shop Ball Men's Watches Online | Evine
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks to this thread I now have a Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT on the way from Ashford. I've been interested in this watch for a few years now and couldn't say no to the CPO pricing.

Now for the the hard part, explaining it to my wife.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

CDawson said:


> Thanks to this thread I now have a Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT on the way from Ashford. I've been interested in this watch for a few years now and couldn't say no to the CPO pricing.
> 
> Now for the the hard part, explaining it to my wife.
> 
> View attachment 12424715


A friend of mine got the silver dial version of that watch on brown leather from Ashford and really likes it! The movement winds very smoothly with Hamilton's usual quality finishing, a great buy. Now good luck with 'the boss' and remember the expression "happy wife, happy life"! Might be well advised to get her some new shoes or a purse to even things up...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Good prices on Balls at Evine plus 15% off with code EMAIL15.
> 
> Shop Ball Men's Watches Online | Evine
> 
> ...


I pre ordered the Ball Nightbreaker for $799. Doesn't ship until October or so but I'm pretty excited about it. These are some of the better prices I've seen lately and I shopped this brand hard before the pre order


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> Kickstarter pre order was $175
> 
> View attachment 12424263


That settles it for me then. Will be on Massdrop for $150 in no time.


----------



## cody530 (Jul 13, 2017)

if you are looking for a dress https://www.christopherward.com/events/half-price/c5-malvern-slimline-b36a11


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

cody530 said:


> if you are looking for a dress https://www.christopherward.com/events/half-price/c5-malvern-slimline-b36a11


These are a lot of bang for the buck at this price and worth mentioning. I got the blue one recently and it's quite nice!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

CDawson said:


> Thanks to this thread I now have a Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT on the way from Ashford. I've been interested in this watch for a few years now and couldn't say no to the CPO pricing.
> 
> Now for the the hard part, explaining it to my wife.
> 
> View attachment 12424715


The GMT hand should be pretty simple, but the world time bezel might be tougher to explain. Nice that your wife takes an interest


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Please delete


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Invicta 0420 Titanium pro-diver with 24 jewel NH35A movement. $109 delivered after coupon code *HGG42X*. Pretty darned cheap for automatic movement, glassback, real titanium case and bracelet.

https://invictastores.com/invicta-p...e-with-titanium-tone-titanium-band-model-0420


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Chirv said:


> Please delete


And what if they don't, hm?


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Not my fav but decent price for it:

Baume & Mercier Classima Executives Men's Watch Model: MOA08591


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

colgex said:


> Not my fav but decent price for it:
> 
> Baume & Mercier Classima Executives Men's Watch Model: MOA08591


$1195


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Any idea when the next CW Sale would be? Really want to try a 38mm Trident too bad it is all the ugly logos now


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

cody530 said:


> if you are looking for a dress https://www.christopherward.com/events/half-price/c5-malvern-slimline-b36a11


I have no need for this but it's tempting...


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

Just a bit of feedback for all to hear on the CW straps that went on sale a in early July...

I purchased two 20mm straps (one brown, one black) and two 22mm straps (again one brown, one black). I think their straps are a great deal for that sale price, and the deployment clasp is excellent.

Within a couple of weeks I'd received all FOUR in 22mm; the shipping form was correct at 2x20 and 2x22. No big deal, but I emailed them and customer service said they'd dispatch the correct straps at 20mm.

Yesterday I received two more straps -- this time a brown 22mm and the brown 20mm I was expecting. No black 20mm. What the heck? I'll email them again (attaching a picture so they believe me!) but they're QC is a bit off right now. The shipping form they included on the 2nd shipment had the wrong strap on it, which means they didn't read my email, or fat-fingered the replacement.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ When I inquired on my straps that still hasn't arrived they said they are sold out of which ever one I ordered so they can't even reship.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

If only they'd stuffed up my order too, then I might have got what I wanted, rather than what I ordered


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-double-twelve-watch
> 
> Glycine Double 12 for $450. As usual avoid the wait time by getting WATCHGOOROO to match.
> 
> View attachment 12420855


Agreed. Worked out an amazing price with the Gooroo and watch should ship today. These are the versions from this years Basel, post Invicta. These have the new Eagle logo, which i like more than the crown. These are 42 mm instead of the 40 from the old version. These are also only 100m wr instead of 200mm. These have lume on the seconds hand unlike the previous version. I ended up picking a white dial version.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

rudesiggy said:


> Just a bit of feedback for all to hear on the CW straps that went on sale a in early July...
> 
> I purchased two 20mm straps (one brown, one black) and two 22mm straps (again one brown, one black). I think they're straps are a great deal for that sale price, and the deployment clasp is excellent.
> 
> ...


I ordered a black 20mm, received a black 22mm. Returned that with their promise to send a 20mm. After a week or more passed I got a message that they did not have any 20mm, so would have to refund. I got a refund, both for return shipping and the original purchase.

Of course I would have preferred to get the right strap the first time, or even have my original order canceled due to out of stock. They refunded my money, but look quite disorganized.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> Any idea when the next CW Sale would be? Really want to try a 38mm Trident too bad it is all the ugly logos now


The last big blowout sale was right after Christmas last year. However it's unlikely that will happen again, as they were clearing out stock of their old (and much better looking) logos.

To be honest C.Ward offers a great bang for your buck when you can get them on sale, but there are other brands that offer more for $1000 (or Nodus who offers a competitive spec'd diver for $500).


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

C.Ward just had a sale in July, so I wouldn't expect one soon.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks to yankeexpress and others this Bulova arrived today, got an ebay bucks kicker and ebates so should net out even lower









42mm is the top end on my range and 15mm thick equals quite a bit of heft so set the bracelet aside for now and wearing on a NATO



yankeexpress said:


> Valjoux 7750 inside Accu-Swiss 63c121 Blue Dial for $324 with free promotional expedited shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Any idea when the next CW Sale would be? Really want to try a 38mm Trident too bad it is all the ugly logos now


Bound to be another sale along soon, as for the 38mm, I like mine, but being engineered for 600m WR the profile is curiously tall. It doesn't feel bulky on the wrist, just looks a little... unique, being small and tall. I know a 43mm would be too big for me, so I wish they'd fill the gap with a 40mm cased version.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Hughes. said:


> Bound to be another sale along soon, as for the 38mm, I like mine, but being engineered for 600m WR the profile is curiously tall. It doesn't feel bulky on the wrist, just looks a little... unique, being small and tall. I know a 43mm would be too big for me, so I wish they'd fill the gap with a 40mm cased version.


It is strange how hard it is to find a good 40mm diver in that price range overall.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

Cvp33 said:


> Invicta 0420 Titanium pro-diver with 24 jewel NH35A movement. $109 delivered after coupon code *HGG42X*. Pretty darned cheap for automatic movement, glassback, real titanium case and bracelet.
> 
> https://invictastores.com/invicta-p...e-with-titanium-tone-titanium-band-model-0420


Even I was finally prepared to take a print on an Invicta at that price but choose UK shipping and all the discount disappears...

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

pesman said:


> Even I was finally prepared to take a print on an Invicta at that price but choose UK shipping and all the discount disappears...
> 
> Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


You can still get one on eBay for that price and get 3% cash back from Befrugal


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

pesman said:


> Even I was finally prepared to take a print on an Invicta at that price but choose UK shipping and all the discount disappears...
> 
> Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


PM me and I can help. I'm currently sending a Mickey over the pond for a fellow watch lover. Understand if you don't trust a guy with my lack of postings and rep'. But thought I'd offer just the same.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

ONE Digitals has the Citizen Eco-Drive day-date field watch on canvas strap, AW0050-40W, for $84. Everywhere else I see, it's $100 or more.

https://www.onedigitals.com/products/citizen-eco-drive-aw0050-40w-watch-new-with-tags


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Why does this need to be 43mm? Why?



WorthTheWrist said:


> ONE Digitals has the Citizen Eco-Drive day-date field watch on canvas strap, AW0050-40W, for $84. Everywhere else I see, it's $100 or more.
> 
> https://www.onedigitals.com/products/citizen-eco-drive-aw0050-40w-watch-new-with-tags
> 
> View attachment 12427811


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Why does this need to be 43mm? Why?


If that includes those crown guards, it may not be so bad. If it doesn't, yeah, you're right.


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

City74 said:


> You can still get one on eBay for that price and get 3% cash back from Befrugal


Last I checked befrugal no longer has 3% back on the ebay watch & jewelry category.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

City74 said:


> You can still get one on eBay for that price and get 3% cash back from Befrugal


Not seeing that a deal, can you post a link? Is that the UK eBay? I did see one for $109.99 new without tags. Assume that means no 5 year warranty or box either.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Please share watch strap deals. I got a great Hirsch strap on Prime day for $15 and immediately put it on an Seiko SRPA29. It looks tons better. I'd love to find other high-quality leather straps for about that price. Please keep sharing!


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

swank said:


> Please share watch strap deals. I got a great Hirsch strap on Prime day for $15 and immediately put it on an Seiko SRPA29. It looks tons better. I'd love to find other high-quality leather straps for about that price. Please keep sharing!


Pic of the Seiko on the Hirsh please!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

swank said:


> C.Ward just had a sale in July, so I wouldn't expect one soon.


I guess Clearance is not a sale:
https://www.christopherward.com/events/half-price


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

boze said:


> Pic of the Seiko on the Hirsh please!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Seconded.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

djdertate said:


> Last I checked befrugal no longer has 3% back on the ebay watch & jewelry category.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's down to 1.5% now


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

boze said:


> Pic of the Seiko on the Hirsh please!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Here you go, I think it is a good quality watch for a great price. ($150 at amazon)


----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

In searching for a good deal on a casual women's watch with leather strap for my girlfriend. Could you guys give me some suggestions, please?

Thank you all.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

zenmsic said:


> In searching for a good deal on a casual women's watch with leather strap for my girlfriend. Could you guys give me some suggestions, please?
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


You'll need to be more specific in terms of budget and style parameters to get some useful suggestions. If you're not sure about particular models or brands, perhaps start a separate thread to get input to help narrow down the options.


----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

cgrey2 said:


> You'll need to be more specific in terms of budget and style parameters to get some useful suggestions. If you're not sure about particular models or brands, perhaps start a separate thread to get input to help narrow down the options.


Thanks for your advice.

Sorry that I failed to include those information in the last post. The price range is under 200USD. The preferred brands are Casio, Seiko or any Swiss-based brand. More specific information about the style may narrow down the choices but For I could not decide a model, sorry not to include here.

Feel free to answer with any time pieces you guys think to be appropriate.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Not to offend women on this forum, but most women I know see watches as fashion accessories and not engineering marvals. To them, matching the look of the watches with their clothes and other accessories is way more important than the movement inside. I would recommend you pay attention to your girlfriend's clothing and accessory style and buy a watch that matches her style. Fashion watches work well with most women IMHO.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

dumpweed said:


> I guess Clearance is not a sale:
> https://www.christopherward.com/events/half-price


These are remnants from the July sale.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

I don't typically shop at Walmart, but Chase has 10% back for shopping online and checking out with chase pay up to $250 (2500pts/$25 back) through the end of the month so I'm open to it, there aren't any restrictions that I was aware of 3rd party, first party, categories, anything worth while? Saw a Seiko Turtle for $250...


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Speaking of  are there any good deals on SRP775 ? I'm about to pull the trigger on one at creation watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

Cvp33 said:


> PM me and I can help. I'm currently sending a Mickey over the pond for a fellow watch lover. Understand if you don't trust a guy with my lack of postings and rep'. But thought I'd offer just the same.


Cheers for the offer! A useful service. May well take you up on it!

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

The Gooroo came through. The same watch on Massdrop delivered in a day at an amazing price.









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

zenmsic said:


> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> Sorry that I failed to include those information in the last post. The price range is under 200USD. The preferred brands are Casio, Seiko or any Swiss-based brand. More specific information about the style may narrow down the choices but For I could not decide a model, sorry not to include here.
> 
> ...


I've bought my wife a victorinox and wenger in the past year that she has been happy with. Both are modestly sized and look much more expensive than they are. But we are in our 40s and my wife is much more conservative in style than many others so these styles may not work for your GF. Plus she like classic styling that wont look dated in 2 yrs.

The strap on the wenger is really nice btw.

Good luck









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

If you have Amex card, do check for Amex Offers and Benefits section. They currently have an offer with Etsy.com
Get a one-time $15 statement credit by using your enrolled Card to spend a minimum of $50+ in one or more transactions online at Etsy.com by 9/30/2017.

If you want to get those fancy straps, travel pouch or watch box...enjoy.
Cheers.


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

zenmsic said:


> In searching for a good deal on a casual women's watch with leather strap for my girlfriend. Could you guys give me some suggestions, please?
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Not what you are asking for but I recently bought my wife a Junkers for a little more than what you are searching for and she really likes the minimalist design. She was looking at some fashion watches online with a Bauhaus design so I got her this. She likes the fact that it's a German watch also.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks, always a good place to find straps, especially for the asinine 19mm lugged watches I've got.



tissotguy said:


> If you have Amex card, do check for Amex Offers and Benefits section. They currently have an offer with Etsy.com
> Get a one-time $15 statement credit by using your enrolled Card to spend a minimum of $50+ in one or more transactions online at Etsy.com by 9/30/2017.
> 
> If you want to get those fancy straps, travel pouch or watch box...enjoy.
> Cheers.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Just picked up one of these from Ashford for $209 after the Amex credit. It was the last one, but they still have a couple champagne dialed ones available.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

Cvp33 said:


> Not seeing that a deal, can you post a link? Is that the UK eBay? I did see one for $109.99 new without tags. Assume that means no 5 year warranty or box either.


The eBay $109 without tags doesn't ship to UK either. Some good deals on this watch still though but none to match the web site.

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Ossamanity said:


> Speaking of  are there any good deals on SRP775 ? I'm about to pull the trigger on one at creation watches
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Skywatches.com.sg is usually a bit cheaper.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

atdegs said:


> Just picked up one of these from Ashford for $209 after the Amex credit. It was the last one, but they still have a couple champagne dialed ones available.


Nice watch, I love mine..


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Where did you find your NATOs?? I just realized I passed on this watch about a month ago when I noticed it had 19mm lugs. Does that blue striped strap have brushed hardware? The only place I found NATOs with brushed keepers is some ebay store.



Ojibway Bob said:


> Nice watch, I love mine..


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

I just found them I think. Looks like they're both sold out Havestons. Beautiful straps. It looks like they only come in 20mm though, and I can't stand bunched up straps on 19mm watches. Yours look like they fit great though. Do they just run narrow?



Ojibway Bob said:


> Nice watch, I love mine..


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Can't speak to the Natos, but that watch has a 42mm case with 20mm lugs. So no problem to fit 20mm straps.



atdegs said:


> I just found them I think. Looks like they're both sold out Havestons. Beautiful straps. It looks like they only come in 20mm though, and I can't stand bunched up straps on 19mm watches. Yours look like they fit great though. Do they just run narrow?


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Ahhh... He has the 42mm, I ordered the 38mm. Bummer, I was excited about those straps.



cgrey2 said:


> Can't speak to the Natos, but that watch has a 42mm case with 20mm lugs. So no problem to fit 20mm straps.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Like @cgrey2 said the lugs are indeed 20mm. You are right, it is Haveston and the straps are awesome. Love em. They are shipped from the UK and come in a nice little metal tin. The only problem is everytime I buy 1, they release a newer colour scheme. hahah



atdegs said:


> I just found them I think. Looks like they're both sold out Havestons. Beautiful straps. It looks like they only come in 20mm though, and I can't stand bunched up straps on 19mm watches. Yours look like they fit great though. Do they just run narrow?


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

atdegs said:


> Thanks, always a good place to find straps, especially for the asinine 19mm lugged watches I've got.


Or you could gently file the insides of the lugs evenly to open up one more millimeter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

That sounds horrifying...



Rhorya said:


> Or you could gently file the insides of the lugs evenly to open up one more millimeter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

atdegs said:


> I just found them I think. Looks like they're both sold out Havestons. Beautiful straps. It looks like they only come in 20mm though, and I can't stand bunched up straps on 19mm watches. Yours look like they fit great though. Do they just run narrow?


They also come in 22mm, as of a couple months ago.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Very well designed watch. Very asinine name. Can I get a sterile dial.....



jcombs1 said:


> Undone watches on Touch of Modern. Several models at $219. Normally $295 on the Undone website with 10% first order discount.
> 
> Kickstarter pre order was $175
> 
> View attachment 12424263


----------



## fatbeaver1 (Jul 15, 2017)

I have done this. No big deal. Or just put a Nato on it and forget it.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> Very well designed watch. Very asinine name. Can I get a sterile dial.....


Pretend it's french and pronounce it oondonay


----------



## feltharg01 (Jun 28, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> Very well designed watch. Very asinine name. Can I get a sterile dial.....


Is it just me or is the second hand not aligned?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

taike said:


> Pretend it's french and pronounce it oondonay


Pfft! The French don't bother with consonants!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Recoil Rob said:


> Very well designed watch. Very asinine name. Can I get a sterile dial.....


If by sterile you mean without their brand name/logo, then I don't think so. Their website has a customizer to select dials, cases, hands, straps, etc. but it appears all of the dials have the Undone logo.

https://www.undone.watch/watch/customize/urban-vintage/209-214-216-206-225-243-263


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

Pneuma said:


> Not to offend women on this forum, but most women I know see watches as fashion accessories and not engineering marvals. To them, matching the look of the watches with their clothes and other accessories is way more important than the movement inside. I would recommend you pay attention to your girlfriend's clothing and accessory style and buy a watch that matches her style. Fashion watches work well with most women IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


Just asked my better half if she regards her watches as engineering marvels....she said yes and that she liked the automatic Oris with the exhibition back so she can watch it 'whirring away' maybe I'm in a lucky minority or maybe she was trying to make me feel less sad....given her beater is a Barbour quartz chronograph!

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

dumpweed said:


> I guess Clearance is not a sale:
> https://www.christopherward.com/events/half-price


You'll find these are the leftovers from the sale...

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I found a deal on 1 of these for $815 delivered. It's new and from a repeatable dealer. I'm not sure how many they have at that price so not gonna say until after I decide in an hour or so and then either way I will update this post with the source. I love that watch just worried about the color of the indicies being more yellow then I want. Either way it's a great watch


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

City74 said:


> I found a deal on 1 of these for $815 delivered. It's new and from a repeatable dealer. I'm not sure how many they have at that price so not gonna say until after I decide in an hour or so and then either way I will update this post with the source. I love that watch just worried about the color of the indicies being more yellow then I want. Either way it's a great watch
> 
> View attachment 12432393


With all due respect, why even bother, then, in posting it now?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> With all due respect, why even bother, then, in posting it now?


Just to inform the community the deal is out there and maybe someone can score if I didn't, which I decided to pass


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

City74 said:


> I found a deal on 1 of these for $815 delivered. It's new and from a repeatable dealer. I'm not sure how many they have at that price so not gonna say until after I decide in an hour or so and then either way I will update this post with the source. I love that watch just worried about the color of the indicies being more yellow then I want. Either way it's a great watch
> 
> View attachment 12432393


UPDATE: The deal is now $900 shipped (they sorta changed from $875) and it's thru Gemnation. They don't honor the 7% cash back thru Befrugal if you negotiate a deal so it's $900. That's still a really good price and if it was the rubber strap variety I would have bought it but it's the fabric strap which means I would have to go get a nice rubber strap and that's another $50. Almost a deal I would do, but I will pass. Nice watch tho


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

City74 said:


> Just to inform the community the deal is out there and maybe someone can score if I didn't, which I decided to pass


While I'm sure your intentions were good (and appreciated!), I somewhat liken a scenario such as this to that of posting an eBay auction here. There's no telling whether the negotiated price you and Gemnation landed on will be the same price anyone of us might get. Even now, the prices you've shared have fluctuated from $815, to $875 to $900 (and the lowest published price I see on Gemnation's website is $1075....not factoring in their "Make an Offer").


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> With all due respect, why even bother, then, in posting it now?


Hell, WorthTheWrist made us wait weeks that one time awhile back. It was high drama on the Heads Up thread, I tell ya.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Fortis chronograph for $1199 today only. But what the hell is MON doing over there? And where did the small seconds hand go?

https://www.upscaletime.com/product...-automatic-chronograph-luxury-watch-6651071-m


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Hell, WorthTheWrist made us wait weeks that one time awhile back. It was high drama on the Heads Up thread, I tell ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And then all we got was his Balls!


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Fortis chronograph for $1199 today only. But what the hell is MON doing over there? And where did the small seconds hand go?
> 
> https://www.upscaletime.com/product...-automatic-chronograph-luxury-watch-6651071-m


It's almost as if someone selected the "mon" in photoshop, hit left a bunch of times, and said "....yeaaaaahhhhhh........"

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Jomashop has the Tissot Seastar Powermatic 80 version (black dial/red bezel and black/bezel variants) for $375 with I believe free shipping with code EXTIST100. A legit diver with display back, ceramic bezel, and integrated rubber strap for under $400 seems pretty darn good to me!

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-wat...t+&+Seiko+Email+(SL1_03:+Buyers+$500+-+$1500)

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-wat...t+&+Seiko+Email+(SL1_03:+Buyers+$500+-+$1500)


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

RTea said:


> Jomashop has the Tissot Seastar Powermatic 80 version (black dial/red bezel and black/bezel variants) for $375 with I believe free shipping with code EXTIST100. A legit diver with display back, ceramic bezel, and integrated rubber strap for under $400 seems pretty darn good to me!
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-wat...t+&+Seiko+Email+(SL1_03:+Buyers+$500+-+$1500)
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-wat...t+&+Seiko+Email+(SL1_03:+Buyers+$500+-+$1500)


According to the descriptions they have stainless steel bezels.

Ceramic would be a steel...


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

asushane said:


> According to the descriptions they have stainless steel bezels.
> 
> Ceramic would be a steel...


If it's the powermatic version it should have ceramic. The regular ones have aluminum bezels. Jomashop descriptions can be error prone at times but I'll need to double check.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Breitling Superocean (lulz) 42 chronograph for $2450 with code DMVAL2017. 3% cashback makes it $2377. Not bad if you really want a Breitling, but you should probably just stop it.


Not a fan?


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Just a quick report on an Ashford store display purchase. I just got my Hamilton Khaki Aviation store display in the mail today, and it couldn't have looked more like new. Still had the tag on it, and protective film on the front and the back. If they didn't say so, I'd never have known it wasn't brand new. Not sure how usable it would be, but it also has a 1-year Ashford warranty. I've heard of at least one person that had an issue with an Ashford floor model, but I wouldn't hesitate to go this route again, at least with a low-cost piece. I know they also have non-"pristine condition-never worn" pre-owned watches there, not sure how keen I'd be on that.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Disneydave said:


> Thanks for the link! Have you tried this? Does it work well? The app gets pretty good reviews, but there's only 1k downloads. I really would like to get one of these if they work. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I have not tried one or seen one in person. I think Hodinkee and ablogtowatch both wrote articles on the straps though. I left my gym watch which was a Nixon time teller p in a golf cart last year. Every time I go to replace it I think I might hold out for a smart watch with VO2 max capabilities that isn't 50mm wide and $600+ lol. If the new Apple Watch can't do it i may look into one of these straps and another time teller p. I'd be more interested in an alpina smart strap if it was a rubber strap.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ashford has this Hamilton field khaki for $299 after code Affkhki299. Plus you get 3% Ebates cash back

Hamilton Khaki Field H70455523 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Timex Bluetooth activity tracker watch for as low as $32.27. "Like new" for $34.07.

https://www.amazon.com/Timex-TWG012...se-deals&ie=UTF8&qid=1503019070&sr=1-491&th=1


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Edox sale on Evine plus 15% off with code EMAIL15.

Automatic chronometer for $710. 
Chronorally automatic for $390.
Delfin automatic for $468.

Men's Watches, Watches for Men from Evine


----------



## cody530 (Jul 13, 2017)

tissot t-sport seastar $375 https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0664071705702.html


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Edox sale on Evine plus 15% off with code EMAIL15.
> 
> Automatic chronometer for $710.
> Chronorally automatic for $390.
> ...


Wow some good deals to be had there.


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

City74 said:


> Ashford has this Hamilton field khaki for $299 after code Affkhki299. Plus you get 3% Ebates cash back
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field H70455523 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 12435553


If only this was the black dial one.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

JRDrew0309 said:


> If only this was the black dial one.


Well you can always send them a chat and ask if they will do the black dial for the same price


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

City74 said:


> Well you can always send them a chat and ask if they will do the black dial for the same price


That's a good point, I may give that a shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

$770 Mido Commander II Chronograph Automatic Mens Watch M014.414.11.031.00








JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Chirv said:


> It's almost as if someone selected the "mon" in photoshop, hit left a bunch of times, and said "....yeaaaaahhhhhh........"
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Well it does say Limited Edition. They have probably fixed the problem now and put it in normal production.

Too busy for me though.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Alpina GMT white dial version is on sale on Amazon for $935. I know they've been on sale for a lot less than that. 

Should I wait it out or buy?


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

If you are going to wait and see if they come down to $600 like last year you may miss out. It's not a bad price on the bracelet, and the GMT is the useful style, quickset hour hand, not GMT, the same style as Rolex and Omega.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Alpina GMT white dial version is on sale on Amazon for $935. I know they've been on sale for a lot less than that.
> 
> Should I wait it out or buy?


Those very low deals we're almost 2 years ago. I can't tell you to buy it or not but I certainly wouldn't hold my breath thinking a $700 price is going to come around again anytime soon.

My suspicion is that that last round of fire sales had something to do with their parent company being purchased by citizen.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> If you are going to wait and see if they come down to $600 like last year you may miss out. It's not a bad price on the bracelet, and the GMT is the useful style, quickset hour hand, not GMT, the same style as Rolex and Omega.


It's a wonderful timepiece. I owned one before and sold it because I'm shortsighted and stupid 



valuewatchguy said:


> Those very low deals we're almost 2 years ago. I can't tell you to buy it or not but I certainly wouldn't hold my breath thinking a $700 price is going to come around again anytime soon.
> 
> My suspicion is that that last round of fire sales had something to do with their parent company being purchased by citizen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


For reference it was $885 earlier this may (05/17) and it dipped down to $695 in November of 2016. Not as long ago as you would think.

Again I'm not sure that he historical data will continue to hold true because as you have stated they were acquired by Citizen and that may change their pricing strategy.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

this is the one that acts like the rolex gmt movement with a quickset local hour?



lxnastynotch93 said:


> It's a wonderful timepiece. I owned one before and sold it because I'm shortsighted and stupid
> 
> For reference it was $885 earlier this may (05/17) and it dipped down to $695 in November of 2016. Not as long ago as you would think.
> 
> Again I'm not sure that he historical data will continue to hold true because as you have stated they were acquired by Citizen and that may change their pricing strategy.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

skyleth said:


> this is the one that acts like the rolex gmt movement with a quickset local hour?


That is correct. Sellita movement with a Dubois Depraz GMT module on it to make the hour hand jump. Antimagnetic, shock resistant, screw in crown, water resistant to 100m.

It's a hell of a watch.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> That is correct. Sellita movement with a Dubois Depraz GMT module on it to make the hour hand jump. Antimagnetic, shock resistant, screw in crown, water resistant to 100m.
> 
> It's a hell of a watch.


Don't forget the compass bezel...starts around 1:45...


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

If this is the model I'm thinking of, the hour hand only jumps forward, not bidirectionally. But it is a great watch, too large for me unfortunately.



lxnastynotch93 said:


> That is correct. Sellita movement with a Dubois Depraz GMT module on it to make the hour hand jump. Antimagnetic, shock resistant, screw in crown, water resistant to 100m.
> 
> It's a hell of a watch.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

bummer about the non-bidirectional local hour; also too large for me too, oh well.



nyonya said:


> If this is the model I'm thinking of, the hour hand only jumps forward, not bidirectionally. But it is a great watch, too large for me unfortunately.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The $20 Audi watch from China arrived today. Pretty cheaply made, but a strap might fix it.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

RyanD said:


> The $20 Audi watch from China arrived today. Pretty cheaply made, but a strap might fix it.
> 
> View attachment 12437821


R8 Mini Me!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

nyonya said:


> If this is the model I'm thinking of, the hour hand only jumps forward, not bidirectionally. But it is a great watch, too large for me unfortunately.


Luckily for us the arrow of time is unidirectional!


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

No disagreement there - but what happens when you travel West across timezones?



eljay said:


> Luckily for us the arrow of time is unidirectional!


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

RyanD said:


> The $20 Audi watch from China arrived today. Pretty cheaply made, but a strap might fix it.
> 
> View attachment 12437821


Nice, can you share a link?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ItnStln said:


> Nice, can you share a link?


Custom Audi R8 V10 Plus Coupé Speedometer Steering Wheel Watch

There are other versions for different cars.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Jomashop has this Mido auto with the COSC Mido caliber 80 movement for $399. Take another $20 off with code GOOGLE 20'and you got yourself a darn good deal

https://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

City74 said:


> Jomashop has this Mido auto with the COSC Mido caliber 80 movement for $399. Take another $20 off with code GOOGLE 20'and you got yourself a darn good deal
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ
> 
> View attachment 12438189


This is the COSC Chronometer version. $739

https://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m005-431-11-031-00.html


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

RyanD said:


> This is the COSC Chronometer version. $739
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m005-431-11-031-00.html
> 
> View attachment 12438205


My mistake. Their site shows the caliber 80 as being COSC, but that's a different movement it seems


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Custom Audi R8 V10 Plus Coupé Speedometer Steering Wheel Watch
> 
> There are other versions for different cars.


Thanks! I'll check it out.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sierra Trading Post in a Natick, MA had this Breitling chrono for $2999. Not sure how good a deal it is.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

15-20% off of select Formex watches.

https://www.formexwatch.com/en/sales/

A sponsored post on A Blog to Watch for more info.

Formex Watches Return, Now More Affordable & Only Sold Online | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> A sponsored post on A Blog to Watch for more info.


That's a bit redundant. :-d


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I know majority of the deals have dried up but I feel these two watches offer a good bang for the buck. Heck, I see micros around this price.

FREDERIQUE CONSTANT Slimline FC-710S4S6 $795 (I think there might be a google coupon that works to bring down $20 more or so)
https://www.jomashop.com/frederique-constant-watch-fc-710s4s6.html









Christopher Ward C9 5 Day Automatic 43mm version $785
https://www.christopherward.com/events/half-price/c9-5-day-automatic-fd4e31









I know this is the deal thread and not the opinion/review one but I don't like the designs. The C9 is too chunky and there is no novelty in that design and case. The movement decoration is also underwhelming. The FC is nicer but still nothing really novel about the design. The movements are "in-house" (I don't want to get into the debate and open pandora's box) but at the same time do not offer radical advancements or specs. All that said, I still think that they are a huge bang for your buck.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

colgex said:


> I know majority of the deals have dried up but I feel these two watches offer a good bang for the buck. Heck, I see micros around this price.
> 
> FREDERIQUE CONSTANT Slimline FC-710S4S6 $795 (I think there might be a google coupon that works to bring down $20 more or so)
> https://www.jomashop.com/frederique-constant-watch-fc-710s4s6.html
> ...


Those are both great deals, but as you say they are both a bit large for the style. I had a similar C9 and ended up selling it. 40mm is better for that style of watch. I got the 40mm CW moonphase for the same price, and I prefer it to the C9.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

AZ Finetime has Seiko Presage Auto (diff models) at $450 with 72 hours $100 off coupon


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> AZ Finetime has Seiko Presage Auto (diff models) at $450 with 72 hours $100 off coupon


FYI, Long Island Watch has them for $320-$340 (some currently out of stock)


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

swank said:


> FYI, Long Island Watch has them for $320-$340 (some currently out of stock)


Good call. It says on the email offer to call for price, so maybe can
bargain a bit?


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

There's what looks like a used but honest one with bracelet and leather on eBay now for $599.



lxnastynotch93 said:


> Alpina GMT white dial version is on sale on Amazon for $935. I know they've been on sale for a lot less than that.
> 
> Should I wait it out or buy?


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Have to admit I paid closer to nine new--do wish I'd gotten in on the $599 deal, but honestly no actual regrets. It's a beautiful, well made watch on a great bracelet. The bright work naturally can scratch, but that can be taken care of. Interesting how a 'cyclops' type date magnifier is underneath the dial!

The chrono version in black, is also an awesome watch.

Wears pretty big. After I start to move out some of my watches, this will probably stay in my top five Yea, nine'$ a big number, but this holds its own with watches a lot more expensive. Guys with a lot better taste and more knowledge than I, have expressed regret after flipping this watch.

What a pain loading this pic from a phone!! Tried resizing, rotating, editing out second pic, oh well--it is what it is....


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.shopworn.com/product/victorinox-swiss-army-infantry-vintage-mechanical-black-dial/

$255.15 with code HELLOABTW

Hand winding Unitas 6498-1 and triple AR coated sapphire.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> https://www.shopworn.com/product/victorinox-swiss-army-infantry-vintage-mechanical-black-dial/
> 
> $255.15 with code HELLOABTW
> 
> ...


Well they now hold my new record for UK shipping $90 flat international rate! Clearly these US stores just don't want overseas business as I'm sure there are cheaper tracked options. Amazon.com shipped a Wenger to the UK for $12.... Maybe I'll pull a dealer/shipping table together... Out of interest is it as bad shipping the other way..? CW are pretty good I think but then our exchange rate sucks at the minute so it must all seem cheap

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Must agree on the Alpiner. It's a beautiful watch with white sunburst dial. Nice casework with twisted lugs. 

I must have bought 5-7 watches from this thread in 2016, and the Alpiner is the only one that remains. Got it for $694 on Amazon.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

dart1214 said:


> Must agree on the Alpiner. It's a beautiful watch with white sunburst dial. Nice casework with twisted lugs.
> 
> I must have bought 5-7 watches from this thread in 2016, and the Alpiner is the only one that remains. Got it for $694 on Amazon.


If u dont mind can i ask whats the wrist size in the pic .. thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

pesman said:


> Well they now hold my new record for UK shipping $90 flat international rate! Clearly these US stores just don't want overseas business as I'm sure there are cheaper tracked options. Amazon.com shipped a Wenger to the UK for $12.... Maybe I'll pull a dealer/shipping table together... Out of interest is it as bad shipping the other way..? CW are pretty good I think but then our exchange rate sucks at the minute so it must all seem cheap
> 
> Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


Their price to Canada is $90 as well. Maybe if you email them they will give a more reasonable quote. Otherwise, Mymallbox.com is your friend (though tbh they are pricier than I expected as well).


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Gemnation has an Oris sale going on. One watch that caught my eye was the gorgeous Artix day date pointer moon watch. What a dial!!! It's $590 on sale down from an MSRP of $2300. Very very tempting as I don't have any sorta moon watch in my collection.

Oris Artix Pointer Date Moon Men's Watch Model: 76176914054MB


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Took advantage of the Aragon deal. Slightly better than eVine. Bought the Parma auto with super luminova dial for $134.50 after SUMMER coupon code. Lotta watch for under $135 with solid construction, SII NH36A 24 jewel auto movement. Looks like 11oz for the watch. I better do some curls before it gets here.

Also bought the chrono for $175 if you consider the shipping charge as only $1 per additional watch. eVine has it for ~$210.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> View attachment 12439279
> 
> Took advantage of the Aragon deal. Slightly better than eVine. Bought the Parma auto with super luminova dial for $134.50 after SUMMER coupon code. Lotta watch for under $135 with solid construction, SII NH36A 24 jewel auto movement. Looks like 11oz for the watch. I better do some curls before it gets here.
> 
> ...


I have the 48mm Parma T100. It's a beast of a watch. I don't mind heavy watches, but this one you definitely notice. With the T100 tritium, the lume is crazy good. Talk about noticeable, at night other people will notice it as well.


----------



## bnf1963 (Jul 15, 2017)

Touch of modern has nice sale today


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

City74 said:


> Jomashop has this Mido auto with the COSC Mido caliber 80 movement for $399. Take another $20 off with code GOOGLE 20'and you got yourself a darn good deal
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ
> 
> View attachment 12438189


Nice price for cosc

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

juderiverman said:


> Nice price for cosc
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Is it COSC?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

*****, what am I doing here? I just bought an Omega yesterday. If I buy one of these "bargain" watches as well, it better come with divorce papers. I'll need them.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

ergezen1 said:


> Is it COSC?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one isn't. The COSC one is about double the price (still inexpensive considering). Covered by @ryand two pages back.

Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #6 (2017)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...seek.com/showpost.php?p=43884553&share_type=t


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Well at the very least you will have a couple of nice watches to time how fast you lose the rest of your money. hahah



Rodeojones said:


> *****, what am I doing here? I just bought an Omega yesterday. If I buy one of these "bargain" watches as well, it better come with divorce papers. I'll need them.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

PetrosD said:


> I have the 48mm Parma T100. It's a beast of a watch. I don't mind heavy watches, but this one you definitely notice. With the T100 tritium, the lume is crazy good. Talk about noticeable, at night other people will notice it as well.


Is that a shot of it strapped to your thigh? I thought I liked a big watch and even have an Invicta grand diver inbound but 48mm plus is getting somewhat excessive! 

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Disneydave said:


> Thanks for the link! Have you tried this? Does it work well? The app gets pretty good reviews, but there's only 1k downloads. I really would like to get one of these if they work. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I'll be getting one of these soon and will post a thread on it after a week on the wrist


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'll be getting one of these soon and will post a thread on it after a week on the wrist


Looking forward to it!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Robangel said:


> Have to admit I paid closer to nine new--do wish I'd gotten in on the $599 deal, but honestly no actual regrets. It's a beautiful, well made watch on a great bracelet. The bright work naturally can scratch, but that can be taken care of. Interesting how a 'cyclops' type date magnifier is underneath the dial!
> 
> The chrono version in black, is also an awesome watch.
> 
> ...


This watch is top notch indeed and I do regret selling it. I am actually looking to rectify that. 
900$ may not be the lowest price it sold at but it's still a great value imho. The watch compares well to other more $ Swiss brands the case finish is very nice as is the dial and beautiful raised markers. The true gmt mvt is a plus vs the ubiquitous 2893 for me. 
I sold it because I thought it wore too large for me but miss it. The charcoal dial was superb too. May try the white dial or the newer business model. I'll be checking out at my local AD where I got my last two Alpina. 
I think we are less likely to see them as heavily discounted as before under new managent especially as they try to improve the brand image and create more awareness in the USA via social media, air shows and other sporting event sponsorship but also because they are increasing AD presence (finally) and want to better control distribution. May not be as easy for the Jomashop and Gemmation guys to get them stupid cheap in the future ?


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> This watch is top notch indeed and I do regret selling it. I am actually looking to rectify that.
> 900$ may not be the lowest price it sold at but it's still a great value imho. The watch compares well to other more $ Swiss brands the case finish is very nice as is the dial and beautiful raised markers. The true gmt mvt is a plus vs the ubiquitous 2893 for me.
> I sold it because I thought it wore too large for me but miss it. The charcoal dial was superb too. May try the white dial or the newer business model. I'll be checking out at my local AD where I got my last two Alpina.
> I think we are less likely to see them as heavily discounted as before under new managent especially as they try to improve the brand image and create more awareness in the USA via social media, air shows and other sporting event sponsorship but also because they are increasing AD presence (finally) and want to better control distribution. May not be as easy for the Jomashop and Gemmation guys to get them stupid cheap in the future ?


That begs the question: Where were they getting them so cheap from before?

At one point it seemed like they went on sale every other day below $750.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> That begs the question: Where were they getting them so cheap from before?
> 
> At one point it seemed like they went on sale every other day below $750.


Most grey market comes from the excess inventory of authorized dealers.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Sillygoose said:


> These look like the ones that went on sale a few months back on Amazon. I bought a couple to try and was really disappointed by the quality. It felt rough and smelled like cardboard. Hope yours aren't the same.
> 
> - Tappy Talkied





Negakinu said:


> You can get these exact straps from Aliex' as well. I'm sure that's where Strapcode gets theirs from.


Well they arrived and look like better quality than the ones I paid more for on Alix. Definitely better leather and hardware. I am happy with the deal.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

pesman said:


> Is that a shot of it strapped to your thigh? I thought I liked a big watch and even have an Invicta grand diver inbound but 48mm plus is getting somewhat excessive!
> 
> Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


Haha, yeah it's a big one, but that's just my 8" wrist. That watch is 55.5mm lug to lug, but fortunately my wrist is 61mm across, so I can wear it and still have some wrist on either side of the lugs.

The downside of such a big wrist is that I can't wear some really nice 34mm vintage watches. I have a few of my own of that size from back in the day when that size was the norm, but they're just too small for me to wear now that there are larger diameters.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Most grey market comes from the excess inventory of authorized dealers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Understandable for that watch. It is a bit on the large side and at an MSRP of $2499, I can understand why that would be a tough sell for an AD (despite it being a superb timepiece).


----------



## Bilhas (Apr 30, 2017)

Timex Expedition Scout 40 blue face with a tan strap for $20.49 on amazon.com

Can't post links sadly.

Unfortunately they don't ship my country in Europe.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Robangel said:


> Have to admit I paid closer to nine new--do wish I'd gotten in on the $599 deal, but honestly no actual regrets. It's a beautiful, well made watch on a great bracelet. The bright work naturally can scratch, but that can be taken care of. Interesting how a 'cyclops' type date magnifier is underneath the dial!
> 
> The chrono version in black, is also an awesome watch.
> 
> ...


They were $899 at gemnation Thursday night, they must have been running an alpina sale as they had quite a few models marked down. I believe the GMT is discontinued now so the sales could come a few more times with old stock being moved out but there is a chance they start to dry up soon if they are discontinued in this style. I think I checked the website and alpina isn't advertising the original GMT colors anymore. It is a great watch, I would be crazy about it if it were a 42mm but it sits flush with the wrist which makes it wearable for me. The bracelet is nice.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

actually the alpiner 4 gmt is still coming up at $899 but only for the white dial at gemnation
Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT Men's Watch Model: AL-550S5AQ6B

they also have the extreme diver for $850. No experience with the 'make on offer' option but maybe the will budge a bit lower on the prices. The extreme diver auto chrono is a sweet watch, again wish it were 42mm instead of 44mm but I suppose that is personal preference. 
Alpina Extreme Diver Seastrong Diver 300 Men's Watch Model: AL-725LB4V26


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I sense a big sell off coming. I'm thinking that AD are getting rid of their old stock i.e. The discontinued models. 

This puts me in a predicament: I would need to seek my SUN019 and Blumo to justify the Alpina. I'm not sure that's worth it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I sense a big sell off coming. I'm thinking that AD are getting rid of their old stock i.e. The discontinued models.
> 
> This puts me in a predicament: I would need to seek my SUN019 and Blumo to justify the Alpina. I'm not sure that's worth it.


Why does your spidey sense tell you that?

But the 3rd and 4th quarters in general have better "deals" so you may be right.......6 months after Basel, all the new models will be rolling in to AD shops

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I would hold off all major purchases until Black Friday this year, which, if you think about it, is just around the corner. After all, it's not like we _need _any new watch really.

Unless of course something incredible comes along until then...


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

thedius said:


> Unless of course something incredible comes along until then...


Something incredible ALWAYS comes along....  That's the problem with this hobby. ;-)


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Just out of sheer curiousity is there any good deals on Mondaine or Skagen out there?


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Just out of sheer curiousity is there any good deals on Mondaine or Skagen out there?


There always seems to be a number of Skagens at TJ Max when I am swinging through there. Generally $40-60. I'm always tempted to grab one but haven't pulled the trigger yet.

Sent from your mom's house.


----------



## lecorbeau (Apr 25, 2013)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Just out of sheer curiousity is there any good deals on Mondaine or Skagen out there?


10% off with code SKAGEN

Discount Skagen Watches For Sale - Creationwatches.com


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Gemnation has Oris on sale. 
An AQUIS for $539.

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Oris-Aquis-Date-73376524725RS-40722.html

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

36mm though, may should guys like smaller watches. 

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

VCheng said:


> Gemnation has Oris on sale.
> An AQUIS for $539.
> 
> Oris Aquis Date Men's Watch Model: 73376524725RS
> ...


As noted by VCheng it's only 36mm in size, so I just checked and that model is actually the Women's watch. I own the same style Men's size which is 43mm.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

They are moving the prices of that deal already, the lowest price watch(men's roman rectangular) when that deal first happened was $421, it's now $499.


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

Your'e right. The prices of Oris at Gemnation is already up. I've grabbed Oris Moonphase for $862. Not it is $994!



Wristwatching said:


> They are moving the prices of that deal already, the lowest price watch(men's roman rectangular) when that deal first happened was $421, it's now $499.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Why does your spidey sense tell you that?
> 
> But the 3rd and 4th quarters in general have better "deals" so you may be right.......6 months after Basel, all the new models will be rolling in to AD shops
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


My spidey sense was right.

Alpina GMT white dial on bracelet is now $730 on Gemnation.

You can bet I pulled the trigger on that bad boy!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> My spidey sense was right.
> 
> Alpina GMT white dial on bracelet is now $730 on Gemnation.
> 
> You can bet I pulled the trigger on that bad boy!


Thanks for the heads-up! $678.90 after 7% BeFrugal cash back, with no tax and free shipping....had to do it! Now "the hoping" as to whether they really have it in stock and if I'll actually get it (although, I've been pretty fortunate with Gemnation, for the most part).


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

I am reluctant to pull the trigger. Although it looks like a steal still not sure. 
May be there is a steal ahead which I may like more :-d



lxnastynotch93 said:


> My spidey sense was right.
> 
> Alpina GMT white dial on bracelet is now $730 on Gemnation.
> 
> You can bet I pulled the trigger on that bad boy!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

ergezen1 said:


> I am reluctant to pull the trigger. Although it looks like a steal still not sure.
> May be there is a steal ahead which I may like more :-d


"May be there is a steal ahead which I may like more".....that goes without saying, lol!!!!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Just as an FYI they're available on Amazon for $735 with Prime as well!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Just as an FYI they're available on Amazon for $735 with Prime as well!


If its the same I noticed earlier (now up to $785) just note that it is a third party seller and NOT fulfilled by Amazon which means if there is an issue you will have to deal direct with the seller. The seller itself is providing the "Prime" 2 day shipping.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Just as an FYI they're available on Amazon for $735 with Prime as well!


Hmmmm, not seeing them on the 'zon for that $ amount? The only listing I see for the silver on bracelet is from a seller in Austria for over $1800!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Hmmmm, not seeing them on the 'zon for that $ amount? The only listing I see for the silver on bracelet is from a seller in Austria for over $1800!


That must mean that they're gone.

That was quick, but for good reason. If these models are truly discontinued, then I'm thinking that may be the last of the fire sales we see for them. I'm glad I snagged one while they were available.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

If the resell wasn't so bad on the alpina watches I would buy the black dial alpiner 4 gmt right now and swap it to the bracelet then sell my white dial one. I don't need to do it though.

what I want is the extreme diver 300 with orange lettering for $493 at gemnation after befrugal. $530 is about the lowest I have seen it but I'll have to wait and see if it gets closer to $400... still too much to add another diver that will likely be too big for me. I would be all over it if it was 40-42mm. The 38mm Quartz was $198 last year, probably should have grabbed it.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

I liked the diver too but got turned off by the pvd coated bezel...

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

rogt said:


> I liked the diver too but got turned off by the pvd coated bezel...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I was thinking it was ceramic, yeah I guess that changes things a bit.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Melbourne watch co sorrento for $315 shipped. Good deal?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

rogt said:


> Melbourne watch co sorrento for $315 shipped. Good deal?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Where?


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

There was a ebay listing. I m still on the fence

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

rogt said:


> Melbourne watch co sorrento for $315 shipped. Good deal?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


At the end of the day, that really all depends on YOU. Are you buying "the deal", or are you buying "the watch"? Either way, $315 doesn't seem like a bad price for a 9015, on a bracelet with sapphire and 200 meter water resistance. However, if you are "buying the deal", more than likely you'll end up trying to flip it soon enough (I know this first hand, lol!).


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

rogt said:


> There was a ebay listing. I m still on the fence
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Well, someone must have snagged it, 'cause I don't see one on eBay for $315. Was it you? Was it new or used? Seeing as that they go for almost $753 on the Melbourne site (which does seem a bit excessive), $315 probably would have been a decent price to pay.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Well, someone must have snagged it, 'cause I don't see one on eBay for $315. Was it you? Was it new or used? Seeing as that they go for almost $753 on the Melbourne site (which does seem a bit excessive), $315 probably would have been a decent price to pay.


I did brought the deal brand new not sure i would want to keep it yet. The bezel is good looking but not ceramic.

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony1928 (Aug 22, 2016)

H


dumberdrummer said:


> Well, someone must have snagged it, 'cause I don't see one on eBay for $315. Was it you? Was it new or used? Seeing as that they go for almost $753 on the Melbourne site (which does seem a bit excessive), $315 probably would have been a decent price to pay.


H

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> My spidey sense was right.
> 
> Alpina GMT white dial on bracelet is now $730 on Gemnation.
> 
> You can bet I pulled the trigger on that bad boy!





dumberdrummer said:


> Thanks for the heads-up! $678.90 after 7% BeFrugal cash back, with no tax and free shipping....had to do it! Now "the hoping" as to whether they really have it in stock and if I'll actually get it (although, I've been pretty fortunate with Gemnation, for the most part).


Hey kids, can you say "self-fulfilling prophecy", lol?.......

Unfortunately, this order has been cancelled due to inventory control.
Best,
The Gemnation Team


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Hey kids, can you say "self-fulfilling prophecy", lol?.......
> 
> Unfortunately, this order has been cancelled due to inventory control.
> Best,
> The Gemnation Team


Man I'm really sorry to hear that.

I really don't think that's acceptable inventory control, or customer service. We live in the day and age of automatic computer controlled inventory that's up to the second accurate with stock levels. Situations like that should never happen.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> My spidey sense was right.
> 
> Alpina GMT white dial on bracelet is now $730 on Gemnation.
> 
> You can bet I pulled the trigger on that bad boy!





dumberdrummer said:


> Thanks for the heads-up! $678.90 after 7% BeFrugal cash back, with no tax and free shipping....had to do it! Now "the hoping" as to whether they really have it in stock and if I'll actually get it (although, I've been pretty fortunate with Gemnation, for the most part).





lxnastynotch93 said:


> Man I'm really sorry to hear that.
> 
> I really don't think that's acceptable inventory control, or customer service. We live in the day and age of automatic computer controlled inventory that's up to the second accurate with stock levels. Situations like that should never happen.


While I'm not happy about it, it is what it is; I ain't cryin' over spilled milk. But funny you should say that, 'cause here was my response to their email:

"Shouldn't this have read "due to LACK of inventory control"?

Respectfully,

Dave"


----------



## Doc4fun (Jul 19, 2017)

Bulova Chronograph Beige Dial Men's Watch Item No. 96B231 for $87.99 @ Ebay


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Man I'm really sorry to hear that.
> 
> I really don't think that's acceptable inventory control, or customer service. We live in the day and age of automatic computer controlled inventory that's up to the second accurate with stock levels. Situations like that should never happen.


As someone who works in inventory control, I can tell you that your system stock levels are only as accurate as the person who enters the data and the reliability of the system. The human factor never goes away.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

nachodaddy said:


> As someone who works in inventory control, I can tell you that your system stock levels are only as accurate as the person who enters the data and the reliability of the system. The human factor never goes away.


You say this, as if the human factor was something bad...



Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Currito (May 13, 2016)

City74 said:


> I found a deal on 1 of these for $815 delivered. It's new and from a repeatable dealer. I'm not sure how many they have at that price so not gonna say until after I decide in an hour or so and then either way I will update this post with the source. I love that watch just worried about the color of the indicies being more yellow then I want. Either way it's a great watch
> 
> View attachment 12432393


Did you get this

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Tissot compass bezel auto chrono on bracelet for $349

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-mens-watch-t0624271105700.html


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

boze said:


> Tissot compass bezel auto chrono on bracelet for $349
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-mens-watch-t0624271105700.html


Man this watch keeps on coming back

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

RTea said:


> Jomashop has the Tissot Seastar Powermatic 80 version (black dial/red bezel and black/bezel variants) for $375 with I believe free shipping with code EXTIST100. A legit diver with display back, ceramic bezel, and integrated rubber strap for under $400 seems pretty darn good to me!
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-wat...t+&+Seiko+Email+(SL1_03:+Buyers+$500+-+$1500)
> 
> ...


Gah! This is why I don't come to this thread! I've wanted that red bezel one for a long time and now it's $375? GAH! I don't need another watch!

UPDATE


















Well, it should be here Thursday or Friday.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Nvrmind



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

watchout said:


> Nvrmind
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did "e" ever do to you?


----------



## mciarrocchi (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey hey - this is my first post on WuS  

Great price for the "triple black" Hamilton Khaki (H70575733) on Amazon, currently $440

Can't post images or links but it should come up if you search the model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mciarrocchi (Jun 14, 2017)

mciarrocchi said:


> Hey hey - this is my first post on WuS
> 
> Great price for the "triple black" Hamilton Khaki (H70575733) on Amazon, currently $440
> 
> ...


Link here: /Hamilton-HML-H70575733-Khaki-Field-Black/dp/B003XQF5GM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

TDKFM said:


> What did "e" ever do to you?


It is how my iPhone remembers it !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

Check your Amex offers. There's a $15 off a $50 purchase at Etsy. It ends 9/30/17. Nice little offer to use on a strap.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Doc4fun said:


> *Bulova Chronograph Beige Dial Men's Watch Item No. 96B231 for $87.99 @ Ebay*


That's lot of accurate for $89. I love mine.


----------



## Currito (May 13, 2016)

Penfold36 said:


> Check your Amex offers. There's a $15 off a $50 purchase at Etsy. It ends 9/30/17. Nice little offer to use on a strap.


Don't see this in my offers (I have blue cash). May not be for everyone


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

mciarrocchi said:


> Hey hey - this is my first post on WuS
> 
> Great price for the "triple black" Hamilton Khaki (H70575733) on Amazon, currently $440
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard mciarrocchi!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

nachodaddy said:


> As someone who works in inventory control, I can tell you that your system stock levels are only as accurate as the person who enters the data and the reliability of the system. The human factor never goes away.


So you're saying, if the system sucks, and the process sucks, the inventory control will suck? Amazing.


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> That's lot of accurate for $89. I love mine.


Does this wear smaller than its 42mm case size?


----------



## Currito (May 13, 2016)

JRDrew0309 said:


> Does this wear smaller than its 42mm case size?


No it does not. Wears like 42mm

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

If you buy a Timex Weekender or something cheap ($25+) w/ Amazon being the seller you get a free snack. 
Use code: PRIMESNACK
https://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html?node=17132264011

--> Not sure if it's a real deal ¯\_(ツ)_/¯.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://jet.com/product/Swiss-Army-...Watch-241646/3bf77aa8673748c1be52553117bddb4b

$30 off using code FOOD52, add in 7.5% from Ebates and final cost is $177 for a 2824-2 and sapphire.









https://jet.com/product/Frederique-...-FC285BBR5B6/60be88df1d5e4266854abf527210a6a6

After code and ebates this is $278 for the horological smart watch (it says automatic in the details, but it's quartz of course).









https://jet.com/product/Frederique-...FC-303WGH5B6/f21087a8c48643bfa0e0bb704c2fc1ad

$448 after code and Ebates.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> If you buy a Timex Weekender or something cheap ($25+) w/ Amazon being the seller you get a free snack.
> Use code: PRIMESNACK
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html?node=17132264011
> 
> --> Not sure if it's a real deal ¯\_(ツ)_/¯.


Who doesn't like free snacks?


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

JRDrew0309 said:


> Does this wear smaller than its 42mm case size?


"For $89, I'll wear however you want me to, sugar."

Sorry, it was funny in my head...

I don't have the chrono but do have the three-hander, which is the same case (correct me if I'm wrong), and it _feels_ smaller than my other 42mm watches (mostly divers) in part because it is thinner. The case shape helps, too, I think.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Glycine Combat Classic moonphase 40mm models GL0113 through GL0116 on Massdrop for $399. As always, watchgooroo also carries them and will likely undercut Massdrop.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Man I'm really sorry to hear that.
> 
> I really don't think that's acceptable inventory control, or customer service. We live in the day and age of automatic computer controlled inventory that's up to the second accurate with stock levels. Situations like that should never happen.


Yes, agree. I had a few experience in getting excited after settling a steal deal, just so frustrated after receiving cancellation of order emails.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Hey kids, can you say "self-fulfilling prophecy", lol?.......
> 
> Unfortunately, this order has been cancelled due to inventory control.
> Best,
> The Gemnation Team


Funny how it still shows available on their site, but now it's priced at $2495. If I were you, I'd phone them and have a little chat...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

NRAchad said:


> Funny how it still shows available on their site, but now it's priced at $2495. If I were you, I'd phone them and have a little chat...


A little while after the Eterna fire sale that ran through late 2015 and early 2016 I attempted to make an offer on a Tangaroa moonphase chronograph. At one point they were selling at 15% of RRP, but they wouldn't budge from the RRP.

All this says to me is that it's not available any more but they still want the search engine hits.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

eljay said:


> Glycine Combat Classic moonphase 40mm models GL0113 through GL0116 on Massdrop for $399. As always, watchgooroo also carries them and will likely undercut Massdrop.
> 
> View attachment 12449605
> View attachment 12449613
> ...


Man I've been wanting a moonphase for a while but was thinking of going for a Chinese 1908 chrono... Anyone know if this is a 59 or 135 tooth moonphase?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Does ashford have a specific coupon code for clearance or preowned watches?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Does ashford have a specific coupon code for clearance or preowned watches?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


No. Their coupons specifically exclude those items.


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

CDawson said:


> No. Thier coupons specifically exclude those items.


There was XTRA20 but ended

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

eljay said:


> Glycine Combat Classic moonphase 40mm models GL0113 through GL0116 on Massdrop for $399. As always, watchgooroo also carries them and will likely undercut Massdrop.
> 
> View attachment 12449605
> View attachment 12449613
> ...


Does anyone own one of these moonphases? How are they? Been looking for a nice moonphase, thinking about this or the Certina DS8 Moonphase.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

The moonphases look nice, but I'm pretty sure if I ever get a moonphase it'll be quartz or preferably solar - wouldn't want to go through setting the moonphase for the correct time every time I pick up my watch, setting the date and time is enough!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

nyonya said:


> The moonphases look nice, but I'm pretty sure if I ever get a moonphase it'll be quartz or preferably solar - wouldn't want to go through setting the moonphase for the correct time every time I pick up my watch, setting the date and time is enough!


That's when you hope you have a watch winder or invest in one.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

NRAchad said:


> Funny how it still shows available on their site, but now it's priced at $2495. If I were you, I'd phone them and have a little chat...


"Available	SHIPS FREE in 7 business days. Order today for expected shipment on Tuesday, September 5."

GREY MARKET (i.e. Gemnation, Jomashop, et al) TRANSLATION = YOU MAY, OR MAY NOT, EVER GET THIS.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nyonya said:


> The moonphases look nice, but I'm pretty sure if I ever get a moonphase it'll be quartz or preferably solar - wouldn't want to go through setting the moonphase for the correct time every time I pick up my watch, setting the date and time is enough!


$20 shipped for a winder.

https://slickdeals.net/f/10487604-s...-watch-winder-w-power-supply-20-free-shipping


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Moonphase has to be separately set from the actual time? Didnt know that....

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

eljay said:


> A little while after the Eterna fire sale that ran through late 2015 and early 2016 I attempted to make an offer on a Tangaroa moonphase chronograph. At one point they were selling at 15% of RRP, but they wouldn't budge from the RRP.
> 
> All this says to me is that it's not available any more but they still want the search engine hits.


Not necessarily though. It often happens that just a small part of the stock (usually stock that is aged) is subsidized by the manufacturer or distributor. Once these units are gone there is no point in selling at a huge loss the rest of the stock to meet the subsidized price. Consumers who have little experience in this often think that the Retailer is greedy and wants to sell the rest of the stock at huge margins but this is simply not the case.

In other words, not all units in a store have the same cost and the fact that something is still "available" at a higher price than the last offer isn't necessarily an attempt to scam people.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

eljay said:


> Glycine Combat Classic moonphase 40mm models GL0113 through GL0116 on Massdrop for $399. As always, watchgooroo also carries them and will likely undercut Massdrop.
> 
> View attachment 12449605
> View attachment 12449613
> ...


I'm pretty sure that Gooroo is the vendor that MD uses. I bought a Glycine Airman from a drop in May, and another Glycine Airman preowned from someone who originally bought it from the Gooroo. Both warranty cards are stamped by the same company.


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

nachodaddy said:


> As someone who works in inventory control, I can tell you that your system stock levels are only as accurate as the person who enters the data and the reliability of the system. The human factor never goes away.


Exactly why the message about inventory control should have come with an "excuse our screwup. Please accept this rain check or coupon code"


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

20% back in Rakuten Points with code 20BACK

https://www.rakuten.com/


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ebay has 8% cash back. Add that to the other cash back sites and you can get over 10% back. That makes some watches really come into a nice price range, like a Seiko Sarb033 for about $275 after all cash back

EDIT: I bought one


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

rogt said:


> Moonphase has to be separately set from the actual time? Didnt know that....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


A "true" moonphase absolutely has to. It's based on the actual phase of the moon -- you know, full, waxing or waning crescent, quarter, half, waxing or waning gibbous, new... That's on a 29 1/2 day schedule, so it must be set separately (and is much more of a pain to set than say a date wheel).

Many watches with a moon on them are just day/night indicators (to tell you if the "2 o'clock" on your watch is 2 p.m. when the sun's up, or 2 a.m. when the moon (might be) up)). Those aren't set independently of the time.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

tanksndudes said:


> "For $89, I'll wear however you want me to, sugar."
> 
> Sorry, it was funny in my head...
> 
> I don't have the chrono but do have the three-hander, which is the same case (correct me if I'm wrong), and it _feels_ smaller than my other 42mm watches (mostly divers) in part because it is thinner. The case shape helps, too, I think.


It doesn't feel particularly large to me. I'm wearing mine today on a leather NATO and don't really notice it. I wear my watch on the inside of my wrist so I can't handle a particularly large watch.


----------



## mciarrocchi (Jun 14, 2017)

Really good price for the quartz Junkers Bauhaus 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

nyonya said:


> The moonphases look nice, but I'm pretty sure if I ever get a moonphase it'll be quartz or preferably solar - wouldn't want to go through setting the moonphase for the correct time every time I pick up my watch, setting the date and time is enough!


One of the nice things about the Watchville app for your smart phone is, in addition to atomic time (with a tiny bit of variability), they provide you the current moon phase AND the last full moon and new moon. So, if you're setting your moonphase today, Aug. 23, and you see the last full moon was Aug. 21, you put the moon to dead-center for the full moon, and add two additional clicks. (Aug. 21 plus two days to get to Aug. 23). Never takes me longer than 45 seconds to set.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

eljay said:


> A little while after the Eterna fire sale that ran through late 2015 and early 2016 I attempted to make an offer on a Tangaroa moonphase chronograph. At one point they were selling at 15% of RRP, but they wouldn't budge from the RRP.
> 
> All this says to me is that it's not available any more but they still want the search engine hits.


As long as the listing is accessible it will show up on search engines. Jomashop will come up among the first three results for almost any watch but in most cases in the page itself you'll see an "out of stock" message. This is basic in self respecting e-commerce platform.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> One of the nice things about the Watchville app for your smart phone is, in addition to atomic time (with a tiny bit of variability), they provide you the current moon phase AND the last full moon and new moon. So, if you're setting your moonphase today, Aug. 23, and you see the last full moon was Aug. 21, you put the moon to dead-center for the full moon, and add two additional clicks. (Aug. 21 plus two days to get to Aug. 23). Never takes me longer than 45 seconds to set.


That works for most moon phase watches. The CW moon phase moves continuously with the time. If you want to set it accurately, you have to set it to the last full or new moon and then run the time forward the required number of days. Besides that, the crown moves the moon phase backwards rather than forwards. But once you set it, it's accurate to 1 day every >100 years.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Not necessarily a deal, but a hard-to-find affordable, described as like-new with a strong return policy - the Timex Expedition Military Chrono T49824, white dial, BIN for $156. I'd buy it if it weren't so big. I just got a great price on an NTH Amphion from these guys and was cruising their other watches.

Timex 45mm Men&apos;s Expedition Military Watch - Black/White (T49824) | eBay 










RyanD said:


> That works for most moon phase watches. The CW moon phase moves continuously with the time. If you want to set it accurately, you have to set it to the last full or new moon and then run the time forward the required number of days. Besides that, the crown moves the moon phase backwards rather than forwards. But once you set it, it's accurate to 1 day every >100 years.


I think I'd set up a 30 day countdown timer on my phone. Set the watch, wear it a few days, then set the timer to remind me when to wear it next...
You'd need 30 days, since it would keep running for a day after you took it off.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

RyanD said:


> 20% back in Rakuten Points with code 20BACK
> 
> https://www.rakuten.com/


Ordered a Seiko SRP777 Turtle for $235 shipped. Getting $47 in Rakuten points and 2% cash back through ebates!

SRP777 - https://www.rakuten.com/prod/300942752.html


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

pokpok said:


> Ordered a Seiko SRP777 Turtle for $235 shipped. Getting $47 in Rakuten points and 2% cash back through ebates!
> 
> SRP777 - https://www.rakuten.com/prod/300942752.html


Why buy from rakutan when it is not a JDM model?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

rogt said:


> Why buy from rakutan when it is not a JDM model?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


It is the cheapest deal at the moment with the most "cashback" and I'm not too crazy about J models.

Speaking of J models, skywatches have the SRP777J1 for $264.50 shipped.

https://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-prospex-turtle-automatic-watch-srp777j1-srp777.htm


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

eljay said:


> Glycine Combat Classic moonphase 40mm models GL0113 through GL0116 on Massdrop for $399. As always, watchgooroo also carries them and will likely undercut Massdrop.
> 
> View attachment 12449605
> View attachment 12449613
> ...


I like this one a lot, has anyone been able to get a lower price from Gooroo?


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/alpina-8fde1b6b-15e4-4fe5-8b87-fc6fc2a4dc1c

Alpina at Touch of Modern


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

mciarrocchi said:


> Really good price for the quartz Junkers Bauhaus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn damn damn I missed this one


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

thedius said:


> Not necessarily though. It often happens that just a small part of the stock (usually stock that is aged) is subsidized by the manufacturer or distributor. Once these units are gone there is no point in selling at a huge loss the rest of the stock to meet the subsidized price. Consumers who have little experience in this often think that the Retailer is greedy and wants to sell the rest of the stock at huge margins but this is simply not the case.
> 
> In other words, not all units in a store have the same cost and the fact that something is still "available" at a higher price than the last offer isn't necessarily an attempt to scam people.


To be clear, I'm not suggesting it's a scam, but who buys on the grey market at anything close to RRP?

It's the fact they didn't budge on price that got me. Why would they do that if they had one they wanted to sell? Maybe I'm reading too much into it.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sampsonti said:


> Damn damn damn I missed this one


Yep me too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

mciarrocchi said:


> Really good price for the quartz Junkers Bauhaus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who wants a junk?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

rogt said:


> Why buy from rakutan when it is not a JDM model?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


It's rakuten US, which used to be buy.com. Similar to amazon marketplace.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> https://jet.com/product/Swiss-Army-...Watch-241646/3bf77aa8673748c1be52553117bddb4b
> 
> $30 off using code FOOD52, add in 7.5% from Ebates and final cost is $177 for a 2824-2 and sapphire.
> 
> ...


First, or, second, it is not a choice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Orient ray 2, no straps with small scratches on crystal. If only it was blue...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322674382660


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> "AvailableSHIPS FREE in 7 business days. Order today for expected shipment on Tuesday, September 5."
> 
> GREY MARKET (i.e. Gemnation, Jomashop, et al) TRANSLATION = YOU MAY, OR MAY NOT, EVER GET THIS.





eljay said:


> A little while after the Eterna fire sale that ran through late 2015 and early 2016 I attempted to make an offer on a Tangaroa moonphase chronograph. At one point they were selling at 15% of RRP, but they wouldn't budge from the RRP.
> 
> All this says to me is that it's not available any more but they still want the search engine hits.


I also think sometimes it just means they only had X units at super low price and rest of inventory is available at higher price. I could be wrong.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

minchomexa said:


> Orient ray 2, no straps with small scratches on crystal. If only it was blue...
> 
> Orient FAA02004B Men's Stainless Steel Black Ray II 200M Automatic Diver Watch


As mentioned here numerous times, PLEASE no auction posts; as they are not bargains and can also be considered as 'self-shilling" (and no, saying that it's not your auction, doesn't make it alright).

EDIT: apologies, as I didn't realize there's a Buy It Now price listed.


----------



## mciarrocchi (Jun 14, 2017)

jlow28 said:


> Yep me too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I was just taking another look and that seller has a few other good prices on Junkers, I'm still more of a fan of their Bauhaus 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> As mentioned here numerous times, PLEASE no auction posts; as they are not bargains and can also be considered as 'self-shilling" (and no, saying that it's not your auction, doesn't make it alright).
> 
> EDIT: apologies, as I didn't realize there's a Buy It Now price listed.


Even at buy it now... you could get a new mako 2 for a tad more








Although... if you win at $20 that's a good price for used Mako 2 ;-)


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

mciarrocchi said:


> I was just taking another look and that seller has a few other good prices on Junkers, I'm still more of a fan of their Bauhaus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too . The black just listed now at $164. No prime. That's as low as I have seen it. Hoping the black chrono drops soon. That's really the watch I want from Junkers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Anyone got one of those 40mm moon phases? Price from Gooroo? I've been wanting the 36mm combat 6 but seems like the make a offer stock has dried out?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster is back at Creation watches for $220

Sna411


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

City74 said:


> Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster is back at Creation watches for $220
> 
> Sna411


Sold out... Again

Inviato dal mio SM-G930 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Sold out... Again
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G930 utilizzando Tapatalk


Couldnt expect them to last forever. With that being said it seems that Dexclusive has 1 for $259 listed on the ebay. It says last one sombetter hurry


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Easy Reader 40th Anniversary






If you sign up for their newsletter you get a 15% off code

Easy Reader Watch 40th Anniversary - Easy to Read Watches | Timex

And a 20% off coupon: SAVE20 off sale items
Men's Watch Sale - Discount Watches for Men | Timex

/unsure: But coupon code: Savemore might also net 20% off.


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

ToM has Alpina Extreme Diver 1000m at $699.99
With 25% promotional discount it becomes $534.99
This is by far the best price for this watch, nearest $750.
MSRP was $3,050

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...pina-extreme-diver-automatic-al-525lbb5aevzfb


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

What's the 25% promotional discount?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> What's the 25% promotional discount?


Likely the discounts they send to specific accounts. Not a general code


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Well then it's useless to say the watch can be had for $534.99. That's like saying the price would be down to $199.99 using the $500 I found in the street this morning. 

This isn't a contest to see who can get a watch for the lowest price (though it seems a lot of the posters here think otherwise). It's a forum to notify others of a price they can take advantage of, not of the great deal you got personally.


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Likely the discounts they send to specific accounts. Not a general code


I did not notice that it's specific. Sorry 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

Recoil Rob said:


> Well then it's useless to say the watch can be had for $534.99. That's like saying the price would be down to $199.99 using the $500 I found in the street this morning.
> 
> This isn't a contest to see who can get a watch for the lowest price (though it seems a lot of the posters here think otherwise). It's a forum to notify others of a price they can take advantage of, not of the great deal you got personally.


That's clear, agree 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Just cuz certain offers are targeted doesnt mean it shouldnt be here. Who are we to know if not everyone got the same promotional email?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> dumberdrummer said:
> 
> 
> > As mentioned here numerous times, PLEASE no auction posts; as they are not bargains and can also be considered as 'self-shilling" (and no, saying that it's not your auction, doesn't make it alright).
> ...


Yes, It's a deal at $20, along with every other low starting price watch before it gets bid on. I suggest no more of these "what if" deals. That, or we could all hover over it in our flying pig copters knowing that we will be the one and only bidder and buy one of them for $20, hell, I would even pay $22


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

NOT A DEAL

Sometimes we all need this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Horohollis said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Sometimes we all need this.
> 
> ...


You're right. Not a deal. I'll store your watches for free so your wife doesn't find out.


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

thedius said:


> I would hold off all major purchases until Black Friday this year, which, if you think about it, is just around the corner.


Almost three months?That's a mighty big corner.  

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I wonder if we will ever see the KonTiki's again? They seem to have disappeared and now the prices are way back up on the bay. So maybe those were a bunch of good buys we got!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New SRPB31 is $156 on eBay



Seiko 5 Sports Automatic SRPB31 Black Dial Black Rubber Band Men's Watch


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MTD-100D is $22










Casio Mtd100d 7a2wc Mens Enticer Sports Stainless Steel Silver Dial Watch mens black - Shop Sport Watches Online


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> New SRPB31 is $156 on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko 5 Sports Automatic SRPB31 Black Dial Black Rubber Band Men's Watch


I think i like these models....but then I'm not really sure.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think i like these models....but then I'm not really sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Around here that's good enough to pull the trigger


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^^ interesting design, if only it was 200m


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Orient usa had some vintage nos models out

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

$50 ! http://www.jomadeals.com









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fasterboomer (Jan 22, 2015)

Watches ANONIMO Sailor43mm white face...https://www.amazon.com/Anonimo-Sail...AM200001002A01/dp/B01MZCXLN4/?tag=insid029-20 I can't seem to be able to post a pic...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^^ interesting design, if only it was 200m


Why? 100m is enough for 99.9% of people.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> "New SRPB31 is $156 on eBay"
> 
> I like the retro look, in for one! Thank you yankeexpress!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

fasterboomer said:


> Watches ANONIMO Sailor43mm white face...https://www.amazon.com/Anonimo-Sail...AM200001002A01/dp/B01MZCXLN4/?tag=insid029-20 I can't seem to be able to post a pic...


Here you go...looks nice..









Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

As a small aside, has anyone just collected Seiko 5's? There really seem to be the greatest value collection of watches with a great range of looks and sizes...I only have a pilot version at the minute with an integrated slide rule but I am sorely tempted to just build a collection of these...here's a couple of examples from another ebayer based in Singapore

$79.70 and $139.80 all with free shipping...bargain. 40mm and 45mm

As if I need another excuse!









It's just a shame Timex don't start an affordable mechanical line...Seiko seem to have taken on that mantle now...

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ashford has this gorgeous Hamilton Jazzmaster for $339 with code SDJAZZ399. If I hadn't of just bought a Sarb033 2 days ago I would be on this

Hamilton Jazzmaster H32455135 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

City74 said:


> Ashford has this gorgeous Hamilton Jazzmaster for $339 with code SDJAZZ399. If I hadn't of just bought a Sarb033 2 days ago I would be on this
> 
> Hamilton Jazzmaster H32455135 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 12454949


Nice watch but it's just 38mm if your wrist and preferences are suitable.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

audio.bill said:


> Nice watch but it's just 38mm if your wrist and preferences are suitable.


....and that's about the perfect size for a dress watch 👍🏻


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

Repeat post, sorry.


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

City74 said:


> Ashford has this gorgeous Hamilton Jazzmaster for $339 with code SDJAZZ399. If I hadn't of just bought a Sarb033 2 days ago I would be on this
> 
> Hamilton Jazzmaster H32455135 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 12454949


It's a great deal, but it doesn't work for me.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

City74 said:


> Ashford has this gorgeous Hamilton Jazzmaster for $339 with code SDJAZZ399. If I hadn't of just bought a Sarb033 2 days ago I would be on this
> 
> Hamilton Jazzmaster H32455135 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 12454949


Just noticed the "H"s in the bracelet. That is pretty cool.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

City74 said:


> ....and that's about the perfect size for a dress watch for me.


Fixed that for you. ;-)


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

pesman said:


> As a small aside, has anyone just collected Seiko 5's? There really seem to be the greatest value collection of watches with a great range of looks and sizes...I only have a pilot version at the minute with an integrated slide rule but I am sorely tempted to just build a collection of these...here's a couple of examples from another ebayer based in Singapore
> 
> $79.70 and $139.80 all with free shipping...bargain. 40mm and 45mm
> 
> ...


79 is ideal for 15 off 75 coupon. Put in the cart for event.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

pesman said:


> It's just a shame Timex don't start an affordable mechanical line...Seiko seem to have taken on that mantle now...
> 
> Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


Agreed! I'd love some auto or mechanical Waterbury action. I don't know why they don't do a couple different models.

Sent from your mom's house.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Agreed! I'd love some auto or mechanical Waterbury action. I don't know why they don't do a couple different models.
> 
> Sent from your mom's house.


Indeed! I had a quartz Waterbury chronograph but moved it on... No weight as a quartz

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

juderiverman said:


> 79 is ideal for 15 off 75 coupon. Put in the cart for event.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


How does it work? Not getting any joy on the larger one.

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Living in Ireland or visiting at the moment. Hartman's of Galway Rolex/Tudor AD have 20% off all Tudor watches at the moment and they have the full stock.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Is there a sight or forum set up for Ebay deals on watches? I know it's kind of a problem because the person auctioning their item can hype it - but there's also a lot of decent deals floating around that people might be interested in. For instance, there's an Eterna Super Kontiki dive watch 1273.41.46.1382 for $1273 -- that's a decent deal. But more just a question about this ebay forum thing?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

patrolmi said:


> Is there a sight or forum set up for Ebay deals on watches? I know it's kind of a problem because the person auctioning their item can hype it - but there's also a lot of decent deals floating around that people might be interested in. For instance, there's an Eterna Super Kontiki dive watch 1273.41.46.1382 for $1273 -- that's a decent deal. But more just a question about this ebay forum thing?


"Is there a sight or forum set up for Ebay deals on watches?".....YUP! It's called eBay!


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

There's a new Presage SRPB41 on bracelet on eBay for only 329 (not totally sure, but I've seen these on 400+):










Seiko SRPB41 Presage Automatic Men&apos;s Watch 23 Jewel Exhibition Back USA Seller | eBay


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

After a week of comparing, surfing and searching, this Accu-Swiss Murren automatic (either 7750 or SW500) chrono 63c118 white dial on coffin-link bracelet is inbound for $348, including free shipping on eBay:

Bulova Accutron Men's 63C118 Accu Swiss Murren Chronograph Automatic Watch


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

New Eterna 1948 Legacy Automatic Grey Dial Men's Watch

Seems like a good price.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

This 63c117 is also $348 on eBay, same seller as the white dial. 
Note the different mesh bracelet with staight end links at the lugs.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

That blue chronograph is slick. Anyone have any experience with them? Seems so cheap for a Swiss auto chronograph.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

TDKFM said:


> That blue chronograph is slick. Anyone have any experience with them? Seems so cheap for a Swiss auto chronograph.


Yeah, got this Accu-Swiss last month new for $324. It is excellent. It has either a Valjoux 7750 or Sellita SW500 Swiss movement, same as those pictured Murren models above^^^^.
Rumor is Bulova is dumping them, maybe discontinuing Accu-Swiss model line.

63c121


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

ChronoTraveler said:


> There's a new Presage SRPB41 on bracelet on eBay for only 329 (not totally sure, but I've seen these on 400+):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Long Island has the bracelet version for $338, leather for $319. $329 is a good price, but I might be tempted to spend $9 more to buy from a site with a good reputation (no disrespect to the eBay seller intended).

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

65c116 Accu-Swiss chrono for $300 new with shipping, same seller as above^^^^^


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Is there a security bit that can open up those bulovas?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

rogt said:


> Is there a security bit that can open up those bulovas?


Good question! Have no idea.


----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


>


dayummmm. That is sex. Never seen this one before. Those fonts tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Everett464 said:


> dayummmm. That is sex. Never seen this one before. Those fonts tho.


So far, it holds the low record for the least expensive New Swiss Made automatic chrono at $299.99 I've ever seen

Already have the blue version, but at that price it is a true bargain, very tempting.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

I stand corrected, just lowered the record for a new Swiss Made automatic chrono to $295.

Edit: Just noticed the $10 shipping.

Bulova Accutron 63C116 Accu Swiss Murren Automatic Chrono (Lowest on Ebay) | eBay


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> I stand corrected, just lowered the record for a new Swiss Made automatic chrono to $295.
> 
> Edit: Just noticed the $10 shipping.
> 
> Bulova Accutron 63C116 Accu Swiss Murren Automatic Chrono (Lowest on Ebay) | eBay


Doesn't the Tissot T-Navigator Chrono on rubber get to $280 occasionally? It is a lower quality movement than the Accu-Swiss though.


----------



## bnf1963 (Jul 15, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> I stand corrected, just lowered the record for a new Swiss Made automatic chrono to $295.
> 
> Edit: Just noticed the $10 shipping.
> 
> Bulova Accutron 63C116 Accu Swiss Murren Automatic Chrono (Lowest on Ebay) | eBay


Preowned


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Yeah, got this Accu-Swiss last month new for $324. It is excellent. It has either a Valjoux 7750 or Sellita SW500 Swiss movement, same as those pictured Murren models above^^^^.
> Rumor is Bulova is dumping them, maybe discontinuing Accu-Swiss model line.
> 
> 63c121


The Accu-Swiss line has been discontinued for at least 2 years as far as I know. From what I've found, no one has been able to obtain a key to open them either.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

justin86 said:


> The Accu-Swiss line has been discontinued for at least 2 years as far as I know. From what I've found, no one has been able to obtain a key to open them either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Like a virgin. A unique feature, ideal for collection. BTW, these prices are norm for accu swiss.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ashford has the Certina DS Podium auto with grey dial for $259 after code AFFPODM259. Don't forget the 3% Ebates cash back as well









Certina DS Podium C001-407-16-087-00 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

City74 said:


> Ashford has this gorgeous Hamilton Jazzmaster for $339 with code SDJAZZ399. If I hadn't of just bought a Sarb033 2 days ago I would be on this
> 
> Hamilton Jazzmaster H32455135 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 12454949


I had a rose gold hands and indices on the black dial model. It's actually 37mm wide and was listed in lady's section @ Hamilton USA when I had it. It wears significantly smaller than the SARB033. It was a nice watch though.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This is only $19.59 with promo code ASYPCH8P. I have an automatic Burei, and it isn't bad at all.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06ZYXZNXY


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

RyanD said:


> This is only $19.59 with promo code ASYPCH8P. I have an automatic Burei, and it isn't bad at all.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06ZYXZNXY


This one is a quartz watch though (just pointing it)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

Touch of Modern has Revue Thommen on sale:

This Pilot looks good.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...mmen-airspeed-xl-classic-automatic-16051-6537


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Massdrop $99.99 Spinnaker SP-5044-01, 02, 03 different color dials.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Yeah, got this Accu-Swiss last month new for $324. It is excellent. It has either a Valjoux 7750 or Sellita SW500 Swiss movement, same as those pictured Murren models above^^^^.
> Rumor is Bulova is dumping them, maybe discontinuing Accu-Swiss model line.
> 
> 63c121


In my experience, the Gemini line has ETA/Valjoux, while the Murren line has Sellita. Hard to say for sure without someone actually checking them, though, and Bulova's no help.



rogt said:


> Is there a security bit that can open up those bulovas?


My 3 Geminis and my AccuSwiss A15 all have standard screw-down backs. The special bit and Sellita vs ETA has kept me in the Gemini camp so far.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

$15 off $75 is back at ebay with POSTECLIPSE15.


----------



## RolandDelacroix (Jul 27, 2017)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> $15 off $75 is back at ebay with POSTECLIPSE15.


Applies to Coins, Gift Cards and Real Estate.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

RolandDelacroix said:


> Applies to Coins, Gift Cards and Real Estate.


No it excludes coins, gift cards and real estate


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

RolandDelacroix said:


> Applies to Coins, Gift Cards and Real Estate.


"Eligible items exclude items from the Coins & Paper Money, Gift Cards & Coupons, and Real Estate categories."


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Parnis GMT - $68 after ebay coupon. 40mm Parnis black dial Sapphire glass Ceramic bezel GMT automatic mens watch 338 | eBay


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> $15 off $75 is back at ebay with POSTECLIPSE15.


Didn't work on the Seiko 5 I just bought but suspect it's because I have UK account even though watch was in dollars.

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlos_p (Apr 23, 2017)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> $15 off $75 is back at ebay with POSTECLIPSE15.


 The discount voucher doesn't work for me on the parnis either. Again from outside the US though.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Karlos_p said:


> The discount voucher doesn't work for me on the parnis either. Again from outside the US though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Coupon Might be limited to US accounts


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Coupon Might be limited to US accounts


It worked on the Parnis is for me, I'm pretty sure it only works for Canadian and U.S. accounts through either ebay.ca or ebay.com.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Parnis GMT - $68 after ebay coupon. 40mm Parnis black dial Sapphire glass Ceramic bezel GMT automatic mens watch 338 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 12458649


What is the movement in this Parnis? The sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel are a plus and make it tempting. But if the movement is crappy then it is less so. Any idea?


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

swank said:


> What is the movement in this Parnis? The sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel are a plus and make it tempting. But if the movement is crappy then it is less so. Any idea?


It's a Mingzhu 3804, which I have never heard of.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi all,
Ashford has the Pan Europ Chrono (pre-owned) for $589. With 3% ebates, it comes down to $571. 
I believe the lowest price last year was $599 (new). Looking at the description: Store Display. Pristine Condition - Never Worn. Original Box, Original Manual, Ashford 1 Year Warranty - should be safe enough, I guess. 
They also have 14 day return policy for pre owned watches.

I've been looking for an auto bicompax chrono, holding on buying from micorbrand offer, Russian watch, Chinese watch...almost pulled the trigger on every single one of them but my conscious said - don't buy unless you're really like it as you may end up not wearing it.

I understand there were some issues with this watch which prompt people to return them back. I believe it was Ashford (?), but with their great return policy, I think it's worth the try...so I cracked and ordered one...

Pic from Ashford:









I wish they have this watch during the Amex offer, but guess we couldn't have everything.
Looks like this will be my last watch purchase...until Labor day sale comes :-d:-d:-d

Yes - the Pan Europ pre owned is still available.

Cheers.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Parnis 40mm coffee dial Japan Miyota Sapphire Glass Men&apos;s date Automatic Watch | eBay

$66 after the coupon, Automatic Miyota and sapphire crystal.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

swank said:


> What is the movement in this Parnis? The sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel are a plus and make it tempting. But if the movement is crappy then it is less so. Any idea?


I believe its a chinese eta clone? Tiger Concepts use DG movements in their cases and owners seem happy with them, but I could understand the hesitation. I've never owned a DG movement, but I'd have no issues rocking one.



AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Parnis 40mm coffee dial Japan Miyota Sapphire Glass Men&apos;s date Automatic Watch | eBay
> 
> $66 after the coupon, Automatic Miyota and sapphire crystal.


Didn't see this one, thanks! +$9 for shipping though, so back up to $75. You could make an offer though...


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

swank said:


> What is the movement in this Parnis? The sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel are a plus and make it tempting. But if the movement is crappy then it is less so. Any idea?


Disclaimer on the GMT movement, it even fooled me and I was embarrassed that I didn't understand how it worked at first. The movement is not like the ETA GMT that moves at the 12hr pace with your regular hour hand. The movement on the Parnis actually moves at a 24hr pace and the pointer matches the numbers on your bezel ring fyi. It is crazy they can do the watch for $80, if you want to check it out and that's not a lot of money to you I say go for it. A lot of bang for the buck without getting into the rest of the discussions, brands, Chinese, homage, etc.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> It's a Mingzhu 3804, which I have never heard of.


The movement in the Parnis GMT watches is almost certainly a Dixmont-Guangzhou DG28 movement. It's extremely reliable. The 24-hour hand is independently adjustable and geared for 24 hours to complete one revolution around the dial.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

colgex said:


> Disclaimer on the GMT movement, it even fooled me and I was embarrassed that I didn't understand how it worked at first. The movement is not like the ETA GMT that moves at the 12hr pace with your regular hour hand. The movement on the Parnis actually moves at a 24hr pace and the pointer matches the numbers on your bezel ring fyi. It is crazy they can do the watch for $80, if you want to check it out and that's not a lot of money to you I say go for it. A lot of bang for the buck without getting into the rest of the discussions, brands, Chinese, homage, etc.


I have a Christopher Ward Trident Pro GMT with the ETA2893 and that's how it works. What ETA GMT runs on a 12 hour rotation?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

justin86 said:


> I have a Christopher Ward Trident Pro GMT with the ETA2893 and that's how it works. What ETA GMT runs on a 12 hour rotation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yeah my bad, what I meant to say is that is doesn't have the markers inside with your 12hr hand like this:


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

If anybody here likes 35mm watches, this is really nice looking for $221. Throw a black strap on it and you've got a gorgeous watch for cheap.

https://www.amazon.com/Edox-Womens-LaPassion-Analog-Display/dp/B00ZIO9568/


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah, it is probably a DG3804. I have a DG2813 in a Bagelsport, which works well, but has a significant stutter, which is characteristic of that movement. Does the DG3804 also have a stutter?


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

The 40mm Parnis black dial Sapphire glass Ceramic bezel GMT is out of stock... 
You snooze you lose!
I guess you have to monitor the thread 24/7 not to miss a deal...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

kimloris said:


> The 40mm Parnis black dial Sapphire glass Ceramic bezel GMT is out of stock...
> You snooze you lose!
> I guess you have to monitor the thread 24/7 not to miss a deal...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Huh still3 available

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

kimloris said:


> The 40mm Parnis black dial Sapphire glass Ceramic bezel GMT is out of stock...
> You snooze you lose!
> I guess you have to monitor the thread 24/7 not to miss a deal...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


And the coupon has expired .... until next time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

rogt said:


> Huh still3 available
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


You're right, there are even 5 available now...
I'm confused 
I could swear watchcode was out of stock 5min ago.

Maybe some people put the watch in their cart and did not buy it... I don't know how eBay update the stock availability...

Without the coupon, I will most likely pass though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

kimloris said:


> You're right, there are even 5 available now...
> I'm confused
> I could swear watchcode was out of stock 5min ago.
> 
> ...


Watch the auctions. IIRC, I've seen some sell for qiute low recently.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

swank said:


> Yeah, it is probably a DG3804. I have a DG2813 in a Bagelsport, which works well, but has a significant stutter, which is characteristic of that movement. Does the DG3804 also have a stutter?


Here's a video review, 




Seems pretty smooth, how does it compare to yours?


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Jacob Time having a flash sale on Citizen BU4020-01L, $129 shipped.

https://www.jacobtime.com/Citizen-E...M6CShePcovu3W9Cl-8mUEs3_P-RiblpQaAnPnEALw_wcB


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

studiompd said:


> Parnis GMT - $68 after ebay coupon. 40mm Parnis black dial Sapphire glass Ceramic bezel GMT automatic mens watch 338 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 12458649


Great to have GMT. What movement inside? Seagull, seiko, Miyota?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

juderiverman said:


> Great to have GMT. What movement inside? Seagull, seiko, Miyota?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Swiss no kidding

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

rogt said:


> Swiss no kidding
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


No it isn't Swiss. It's a Chinese movement. Read the listing


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> $15 off $75 is back at ebay with POSTECLIPSE15.


Code expired. Saved.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Huge deal here: $349.99 
Revue Thommen Men's Air Speed Black Dial Black Leather Strap Watch 16050.(I'M A SCAMMER)









Other pictures here: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-taiyodo/item/w1272/

Awesome bang for the buck. In my newbie days, I would've been all over this only to flip it down the road. I love the dial but the case is extremely boring imo. I think sigmatime is gemnation.com


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I've always liked this watch but it doesn't really fit my collection right now. I think the price is just about right for these models. I prefer to drop $370-595 on these nicely design, well-thought out Tissots than a boring more expensive one:









https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-t-lord-watches.html

Check the pics and reviews online, they really look awesome!


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Overstock.com has SKX009Ks for $163.23 with the 12% off coupon that pops up when you go to the site. I don't need one but I might get one 

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...esistant-Automatic-Watch/8338799/product.html

....and I bought one. Needed it like a hole in the head but there are two empty pillows in my watch box.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

fish70 said:


> Overstock.com has SKX009Ks for $163.23 with the 12% off coupon that pops up when you go to the site. I don't need one but I might get one
> 
> https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...esistant-Automatic-Watch/8338799/product.html
> 
> ....and I bought one. Needed it like a hole in the head but there are two empty pillows in my watch box.


Hope ya used the 4% Befrugal cash back ??


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

I don't do Befrugal...don't you have to join something? Still a pretty smoking deal.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

fish70 said:


> I don't do Befrugal...don't you have to join something? Still a pretty smoking deal.


I've received a few thousand dollars back from BeFrugal. You should probably use it.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

fish70 said:


> Overstock.com has SKX009Ks for $163.23 with the 12% off coupon that pops up when you go to the site. I don't need one but I might get one
> 
> https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...esistant-Automatic-Watch/8338799/product.html
> 
> ....and I bought one. Needed it like a hole in the head but there are two empty pillows in my watch box.


Hmm that's tempting, but it's only a limited 1 year warranty. I think I'd rather pay the extra little bit for a longer warranty, I'm not sure...


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I've received a few thousand dollars back from BeFrugal. You should probably use it.


But how many thousand (or tens of thousands) have you spent haha.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Some great prices on Vulcains on ToM.

World time + alarm for $1800.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Some great prices on Vulcains on ToM.
> 
> World time + alarm for $1800.


Alarm in an auto movement?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rogt said:


> Alarm in an auto movement?


This one is a hand-wind mechanical. Vulcain makes automatic alarms, but the ones in this sale are all hand-wind.


----------



## Currito (May 13, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And the first posted deal of not-yet-2017 is ....
> 
> Seiko SKX009K1 Pepsi diver, via Amazon. $144.47.
> 
> ...


Showing $198 now

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Some great prices on Vulcains on ToM.
> 
> World time + alarm for $1800.


Thank you for that. Just pulled the trigger.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

kimloris said:


> Thank you for that. Just pulled the trigger.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congrats, awesome watch


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

I was not sure about the Pilot and fake GMT but it's the lowest I've seen for a new mechanical alarm. 

Edit: by fake, I mean that the bezel only acts as a timezone calculator. 
I'll find out how the watch looks on my wrist in 4-5 weeks.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Currito said:


> Showing $198 now


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal
It's a women's watch, so probably not of interest to everybody, but $445 for something that's COSC certified is pretty darn cheap.

.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> JomaDeals: Luxury Special Deal
> It's a women's watch, so probably not of interest to everybody, but $445 for something that's COSC certified is pretty darn cheap.


Without any chintz like embedded gemstones it looks traditional enough that it could very easily pass for a vintage men's watch IMO.


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

i don't know if it's a good deal but some nice fortis are available at joma. i have eyes on a cockpit 2 for 699$. is that a good price?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

janusspiritius said:


> i don't know if it's a good deal but some nice fortis are available at joma. i have eyes on a cockpit 2 for 699$. is that a good price?


MSRP is $790 with 2-year Fortis factory warranty.

Fortis Aviatis Cockpit Two on Strap


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Currito said:


> Showing $198 now
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


Are you seriously replying to a post of a deal that is 8 months old?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Currito (May 13, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Are you seriously replying to a post of a deal that is 8 months old?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I didn't realize that. Sorry

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Currito said:


> I didn't realize that. Sorry
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


Although if u can score 15% off coupon at overstock today the skx009 comes to 157 ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Currito said:


> I didn't realize that. Sorry
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


No worries....find a new deal and post it, then you'll be back in our good graces......we are suckers for a watch deal!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

halaku said:


> Although if u can score 15% off coupon at overstock today the skx009 comes to 157 ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How did you manage the 15% off deal? Mine keeps coming up as $15 off $200 when I go to their website.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> How did you manage the 15% off deal? Mine keeps coming up as $15 off $200 when I go to their website.


Those are targeted i think

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

What do you guys think of the Spinnaker Mainsaill at $99 on Massdrop?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's something you don't see very often: A watch that's less on the Maker's website than anywhere else.

I know the U.S. Open logo will turn some off on this. But I kind of like tennis, and I just think the watch is gorgeous. Citizen Eco-Drive AW7036-51L with power reserve, limited to 1,100 pieces, $200. First thing I've been motivated to pull the trigger on in months. I do love me some Eco-Drives.

25TH Anniversary Commemorative Edition | Citizen









This Billie Jean King commemorative Eco-Drive watch caught my eye for my wife, too, for $180.

Billie Jean King | Citizen


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> How did you manage the 15% off deal? Mine keeps coming up as $15 off $200 when I go to their website.


All i did was sign up for emails from them and everyday there is a new coupon code in my inbox 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Loving my new arrival









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

watchout said:


> Loving my new arrival


Me too! Put it on sailcloth (cordura)


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> What do you guys think of the Spinnaker Mainsaill at $99 on Massdrop?


$99 vs $270 MSRP
Hard to find more information on the movement but if we can assume that it is a Seiko 4R36 24 jewels, it has hacking and hand winding features which are nice and a sufficient power reserve albeit on the low side. 
The one thing to keep in mind though, is that 46mm is not for every wrist.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

watchout said:


> Loving my new arrival
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost pulled the trigger on this with the eBay coupon. Great pic up guys. Maybe the Pepsi version one day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> What do you guys think of the Spinnaker Mainsaill at $99 on Massdrop?


Hard Pass. The brand for some reason does nothing for me. Their logo looks ridiculous and somewhat cheap. Sorry to be such a negative Nancy


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

It looks great on your wrist 



jlow28 said:


> Almost pulled the trigger on this with the eBay coupon. Great pic up guys. Maybe the Pepsi version one day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Joma has the Seiko SSC431P1 for @170: https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-ssc431p1.html

Looks like a great price. Beats Camel*3 best price ever by a fiver...


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

Perlon straps are 50% off ($5 USD) at Cheapest NATO Straps and you can stack the 20% bulk discount for ordering 5 or more. I haven't heard great things about CNS Perlon, but it's a great price if you do like them.

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/on-sale


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

Sussa said:


> Perlon straps are 50% off ($5 USD) at Cheapest NATO Straps and you can stack the 20% bulk discount for ordering 5 or more. I haven't heard great things about CNS Perlon, but it's a great price if you do like them.
> 
> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/on-sale


Bought the green one few months ago, never tried it since then as it was really thin and low quality impression

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ebay has 8% cash back again. I believe it's an invitation only sale so check your inbox


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

kimloris said:


> $99 vs $270 MSRP
> Hard to find more information on the movement but if we can assume that it is a Seiko 4R36 24 jewels, it has hacking and hand winding features which are nice and a sufficient power reserve albeit on the low side.
> The one thing to keep in mind though, is that 46mm is not for every wrist.


Yeah and it's a little on the thicker side. But that's a nice looking dial and faux bezel design.

Im afraid Ill buy it and then after a week never wear it again....


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Im afraid Ill buy it and then after a week never wear it again....


A tale as old as time itself...


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Yeah and it's a little on the thicker side. But that's a nice looking dial and faux bezel design.
> 
> Im afraid Ill buy it and then after a week never wear it again....


From your signature, I would say "go for it", it will resonate with the Mark Twain quote...
At $99, you may resell it at breakeven or little loss.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Me too! Put it on sailcloth (cordura)


Is the internal bezel lumed?

I'm gonna be a snob here but if it's not lumed that's a dealbreaker - even on a $100 watch.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Is the internal bezel lumed?
> 
> I'm gonna be a snob here but if it's not lumed that's a dealbreaker - even on a $100 watch.


I'm going to say %99.9 sure its not


----------



## salems (Aug 25, 2010)

watchout said:


> Loving my new arrival
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model is it and price, please?


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

SKX007 for $150 on EBay; US Seller. Couple that with the 8% rebate and you've got yourself a deal...

NEW Seiko Diver&apos;s Men&apos;s Automatic Watch - SKX007K1 | eBay


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

salems said:


> What model is it and price, please?


Seiko 5 Sports Automatic SRPB31 Black Dial Black Rubber Band Men&apos;s Watch | eBay


----------



## salems (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

catcherus said:


> Bought the green one few months ago, never tried it since then as it was really thin and low quality impression


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

NOT A DEAL

Anyone deal with certified watch store? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Horohollis said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Anyone deal with certified watch store?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I have gotten 2 watches from them. They are legit


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Is the internal bezel lumed?
> 
> I'm gonna be a snob here but if it's not lumed that's a dealbreaker - even on a $100 watch.


Do you know of any $100 internal lumed bezel watches?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

City74 said:


> Yes. I have gotten 2 watches from them. They are legit


Good to know. I just snagged an SRPA29 from them. $119.99 normal price (minus $10 off 100+ promo when you sign up for emails).

I needed a dress watch and have loved the looks of the SRPA29 just never moved on it. Can't beat $110 shipped!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Horohollis said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Anyone deal with certified watch store?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, very good retailer. Had an issue with the carrier (UPS), called them, figured it out right over the phone. Very pleasant to deal with.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

I've never been able to get past their logo either.



tinpusher said:


> Hard Pass. The brand for some reason does nothing for me. Their logo looks ridiculous and somewhat cheap. Sorry to be such a negative Nancy


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> MTD-100D is $22
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bit on this one last week. At $22, not a lot of risk...impulse buy of the first order. Just arrived today. Don't know the story behind this but *great* deal. Watch arrived new in a Casio box with pillow and owner's manual. About the only negative is the hollow link bracelet but at this price, that is nitpicking. Just checked and see that 3 are still available. Nice looking watch with a little style... Well worth $22 delivered. Thanks to *Yankeexpress* for OP!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Do you know of any $100 internal lumed bezel watches?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Nope but still a deal breaker. Would have gladly paid an extra $50 for an internally lumed bezel.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Horohollis said:


> Anyone deal with certified watch store?


Yes, I purchased an Alpina Manufacture Chronograph from them at a phenomenal price and it was promptly delivered in flawless condition.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Nope but still a deal breaker. Would have gladly paid an extra $50 for an internally lumed bezel.


Where are there $150 (or anywhere close) lumed internal bezel watches? Actually curious, not being confrontational.


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

audio.bill said:


> Yes, I purchased an Alpina Manufacture Chronograph from them at a phenomenal price and it was promptly delivered in flawless condition.


Awesome! Couldn't believe how low the SRPA29 was. It's almost $250-300 just about anywhere you look. Looking forward to throwing a nice calfskin strap on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

This EBay seller has the new Seiko 5 Turtles in almost every colorway for by far the lowest price anywhere. I'm liking the green dialed version (srpb13) but this one below is nice too...

Seiko 5 Men&apos;s SRPB15K1 Stainless Steel Automatic Day Date Watch | eBay


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Some people were talking about Victorinox INOX a while back. This is the lowest price I'm seeing for one with a bracelet. There are other colors for slightly more.

$295

https://www.jomashop.com/victorinox-watch-241739.html


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

audio.bill said:


> Yes, I purchased an Alpina Manufacture Chronograph from them at a phenomenal price and it was promptly delivered in flawless condition.


me too good service and next day shipping


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Horohollis said:


> Good to know. I just snagged an SRPA29 from them. $119.99 normal price (minus $10 off 100+ promo when you sign up for emails).
> 
> I needed a dress watch and have loved the looks of the SRPA29 just never moved on it. Can't beat $110 shipped!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, great deal! That's 15 better than the prime day price.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Horohollis said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Anyone deal with certified watch store?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I picked up an oris from them recently. Great price and all good on the ordering etc.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Interesting, it says 24 jewels, does that mean it has a 4r36 movement in it? The 7s26 is 21 jewels, right? If so, then it is hacking and hand-winding too.



mikksteel said:


> This EBay seller has the new Seiko 5 Turtles in almost every colorway for by far the lowest price anywhere. I'm liking the green dialed version (srpb13) but this one below is nice too...
> 
> Seiko 5 Men&apos;s SRPB15K1 Stainless Steel Automatic Day Date Watch | eBay
> 
> View attachment 12466053


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

swank said:


> Interesting, it says 24 jewels, does that mean it has a 4r36 movement in it? The 7s26 is 21 jewels, right? If so, then it is hacking and hand-winding too.


I believe all SRP models contain a 4R.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Seiko SKXs on Massdrop. Pretty popular, blue dials are already gone.

Edit: starting from $170


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

eljay said:


> Seiko SKXs on Massdrop. Pretty popular, blue dials are already gone.
> 
> Edit: starting from $170


Only the 013's are at $170, the 007/009's are an additional $10-$30. Think that makes the one from eBay cheaper, plus without the massdrop wait.

They price the bracelet and rubber version at the same price though, so the bracelets are slightly a better deal.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

This seller on EBay has the Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster for $233 shipped.

Seiko Silver Stainless-Steel Bracelet Mens Watch SNA411P1 29665131386 | eBay


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

eljay said:


> Seiko SKXs on Massdrop. Pretty popular, blue dials are already gone.
> 
> Edit: starting from $170


Thats not a deal at all, that's regular price most places and no wait


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Nope but still a deal breaker. Would have gladly paid an extra $50 for an internally lumed bezel.


Hello ;=)
here, it is lummed 44.5mm DEBERT Black Dial Rubber Strap Date Miyota Automatic Mens Wristwatch,Automatic

On Seiko/Citizen watch deals : is this sure to buy from ebay (how are you sure to avoid a fake) ?

Thanks


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

manchette said:


> On Seiko/Citizen watch deals : is this sure to buy from ebay (how are you sure to avoid a fake) ?
> 
> Thanks


I've spent a lot of time in China. I don't recall ever seeing a fake Seiko/Citizen. Why bother making a fake of a cheap watch?


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

RyanD said:


> I've spent a lot of time in China. I don't recall ever seeing a fake Seiko/Citizen. Why bother making a fake of a cheap watch?


China will copy everything that sells well, including Invicta, Casio and Seiko. You can see some examples of homages of such "cheap" brands if you browse the affordable "Ali-express" thread.
There are probably replica as well but not posted to follow the WUS forum rules.

If you google "fake chinese seiko" there are plenty of good articles to help you spot one:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/fake-seiko-feiko-alert-educational-pics-250305.html
How to spot a fake Seiko watch (revised)


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Orientwatchusa.com has labor day code 'LBR17' that will knock off 35% + free shipping. The code, of course , excludes Mako USA II. Most models they carry are cheaper at LIW, but those with comparable price after the code I would buy from them because of the discounts for after-sale service/maintenace outside of warranty period.


----------



## Abqjohnny (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks to this thread I finally found a skx at a price I could afford. Thanks


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

VadimMkin said:


> Orientwatchusa.com has labor day code 'LBR17' that will knock off 35% + free shipping. The code, of course , excludes Mako USA II. Most models they carry are cheaper at LIW, but those with comparable price after the code I would buy from them because of the discounts for after-sale service/maintenace outside of warranty period.


Really wish they also had a sale on Amazon, since orientwatchusa doesn't ship anywhere but the US

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Another new Seiko 5 line of "Dive" watches and this seems to be the best price available. Liking the orange! This seller has all the colorways too though this one is the least expensive. The 8% rebate is still in effect, btw.

Seiko 5 Sports Automatic SRPB39 Orange Dial Black Rubber Band Men&apos;s Watch | eBay


----------



## Abqjohnny (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks to this thread I finally found a skx at a price I could afford. Thanks


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

been watching the shinola runwells for the last few months on and off. A guy I work with wears one and it is sharp, has a really nice horween leather band. I admittedly did not like shinola at first but they have really grown on me as of late. This one is interesting being on a horween leather nato strap. My target range was $250 for a 41mm runwell, I also would like one of the ones with a gator strap as they look like high quality straps.

Nordstrom Rack has this one for $287, free shipping but adds on sales tax based on your state. 3% back through befrugal.

90 day returns so that is within Black friday range, I guess I will snag one and hold it for a bit lol. I am trying to sell the majority of my collection but this is the one I have been willing to go the other way on.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Mechanicalworld said:


> been watching the shinola runwells for the last few months on and off. A guy I work with wears one and it is sharp, has a really nice horween leather band. I admittedly did not like shinola at first but they have really grown on me as of late. This one is interesting being on a horween leather nato strap. My target range was $250 for a 41mm runwell, I also would like one of the ones with a gator strap as they look like high quality straps.
> 
> Nordstrom Rack has this one for $287, free shipping but adds on sales tax based on your state. 3% back through befrugal.
> 
> 90 day returns so that is within Black friday range, I guess I will snag one and hold it for a bit lol. I am trying to sell the majority of my collection but this is the one I have been willing to go the other way on.


FYI: Nordstrom Rack is having an extra 25% off clearance items Sept 1-4.

Also watch Gilt for Shinola/Filson watches.
https://www.gilt.com/category/men/m...y=mens-watches&q.display=&q.rows=48&q.start=0


----------



## bakes1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Classic watch at $395 with current promo on Jomashop


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Jomashop + *sdflash5* $5 off coupon $144.13 no tax / free delivery in US.


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Timequest watches shop has good prices on Elysee.
Elysee Watches | Time Quest | 949 632 1145

Look at the one called 'Reserve de Marche' also known as Talos Automatic 17009 - I think this is a solid price for high-beat Miyota with power reserve indicator. Also, I want to mention that I dealt with Tony from Timequest before when I got my Laco Squad - excellent service and very competitive prices.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Well I bought the Spinnaker Mainsail......... hopefully I like it


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

City74 said:


> This seller on EBay has the Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster for $233 shipped.
> 
> Seiko Silver Stainless-Steel Bracelet Mens Watch SNA411P1 29665131386 | eBay


I bought one and they emailed me (below) - completely ridiculous they want to replace it with the gold plated model...not happy! If I cancel do I get screwed in the currency conversion (paypal) again? When I paid papal converted my local currency balance at their usual terrible rate to USD...

_[Good day!

This is to inform you that we had some system maintenance and this has caused a glitch on our system. Unfortunately, some items in our listings were affected. 

You have placed an order for Seiko SNA411P1, this is a Silver Men's watch. However, our system captured the model SNA414P1 instead, which is essentially the same watch except that is a Gold watch. 

As much as we want to offer you the SNA411P1, our new stocks are just coming in and we cannot commit to the it's arrival date. 

You may choose to pursue your purchase of the SNA414P1 or you may opt to cancel, we understand. 

Please let me know how you would want to move forward. 

Sincere apologies, 
Maika]_


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

primerak said:


> I bought one and they emailed me (below) - completely ridiculous they want to replace it with the gold plated model...not happy! If I cancel do I get screwed in the currency conversion (paypal) again? When I paid papal converted my local currency balance at their usual terrible rate...
> 
> _[Good day!
> 
> ...


Worst excuse ever.

If they cannot commit to the arrival date of the watch, why selling that reference from start? They could say something about stock management and it would be even understandable, but to say that...
they clearly want to sell the gold model from the beginning, really sorry

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Another bait and switch on FleaBay I guess, what a hassle, and the seller still has the item for sale. I would avoid unless you want something you didn't pay for.



catcherus said:


> Worst excuse ever.
> 
> If they cannot commit to the arrival date of the watch, why selling that reference from start? They could say something about stock management and it would be even understandable, but to say that...
> they clearly want to sell the gold model from the beginning, really sorry
> ...


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

catcherus said:


> Worst excuse ever.
> 
> If they cannot commit to the arrival date of the watch, why selling that reference from start? They could say something about stock management and it would be even understandable, but to say that...
> they clearly want to sell the gold model from the beginning, really sorry
> ...


Yea sorry about that. I bought one and then noticed the listing was different then pic and title. I emailed and asked them about it and they said they would get in contact with me after talking to their "team" about which watch they had. They cancelled my order but still have the watch listed with the wrong pic and title. That's really not cool. I wasn't going to leave and feedback for them just because errors happen but now that I see what they are doing I'm gonna have to leave negative


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

primerak said:


> Another bait and switch on FleaBay I guess, what a hassle, and the seller still has the item for sale. I would avoid unless you want something you didn't pay for.


It looks like an unfortunate mistake to me. Bait and switch involves baiting the customer with a cheap product, which will turn out to be out of stock, and proceeding to pressure the customer into paying extra for a different product.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Thats exactly what they did. SNA411 more rare advertised at least 30% lower then trying to switch you to the SNA414 which is everywhere at much cheaper prices - I can literally go to my nearby shop and buy the 414 much cheaper than they were trying to flog to me. You can also check Amazon to check the price/avail difference.

If it was honest mistake they would of been better off just to apologize and refund immediately instead of offering me a much lower priced desired item calling it the same. Also, they had the item still listed long after I notified them and ebay of the discrepancy - selling more of the watch they didn't have when they knew of the mistake?! Sorry to be cynical but too many red flags in my book - classic bait and switch.



eljay said:


> It looks like an unfortunate mistake to me. Bait and switch involves baiting the customer with a cheap product, which will turn out to be out of stock, and proceeding to pressure the customer into paying extra for a different product.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

primerak said:


> Thats exactly what they did. SNA411 more rare advertised at least 30% lower then trying to switch you to the SNA414 which is everywhere at much cheaper prices - I can literally go to my nearby shop and buy the 414 much cheaper than they were trying to flog to me. You can also check Amazon to check the price/avail difference.
> 
> If it was honest mistake they would of been better off just to apologize and refund immediately instead of offering me a much lower priced desired item calling it the same. Also, they had the item still listed long after I notified them and ebay of the discrepancy - selling more of the watch they didn't have when they knew of the mistake?! Sorry to be cynical but too many red flags in my book - classic bait and switch.


I didn't figure on the 414 being so much cheaper despite outwardly being the same(?) watch in a different colour... I don't blame you for keeping on your toes.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

primerak said:


> Thats exactly what they did. SNA411 more rare advertised at least 30% lower then trying to switch you to the SNA414 which is everywhere at much cheaper prices - I can literally go to my nearby shop and buy the 414 much cheaper than they were trying to flog to me. You can also check Amazon to check the price/avail difference.
> 
> If it was honest mistake they would of been better off just to apologize and refund immediately instead of offering me a much lower priced desired item calling it the same. Also, they had the item still listed long after I notified them and ebay of the discrepancy - selling more of the watch they didn't have when they knew of the mistake?! Sorry to be cynical but too many red flags in my book - classic bait and switch.


The fact that they STILL have the watch listed as the 411 title and pics but KNOWING they are selling the 414 is the serious red flag. They are trying to bait and switch. If they weren't they would have corrected the listing after these repeated issues.


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

Today Jomadeals offers the Tissot T-Race Touch Aluminium Black Dial Black Silicon Strap Mens Sports Quartz Watch T0814209705706 for *$ 189,99* which is almost half of any other price I was able to find around the web.









Seems to be tempting but I don't really know much about this Tissot line of watches, are they any good as beaters? Are they better than the ubiquitous Protrek?

I'm itching...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I've spent a lot of time in China. I don't recall ever seeing a fake Seiko/Citizen. Why bother making a fake of a cheap watch?


There are tonnes of faked seiko and citizen watches.


----------



## thatsanicewatchdude (Nov 10, 2016)

For the Aussies, Ebay 10% off when you spend over $75. Only til midnight tonight AEST though. 
Code: PEARLER


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Panatime sale going on: 20% off with code "Labor17"

Not his deepest discounts but a good value, IMHO.
​


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

eBay offering 20% off on orders of $25 or more (maximum $50 back) with coupon code 'P20LABORDAY' in select categories -- and, for a change, watches are one of the categories!


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Cincy strap works is running 25% off everything with code "labor25". Probably my favorite NATO straps overall so I've stocked up.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi,

I am pretty lost with all the currency conversions and this site does not let me choose USD but insists on choosing for me the my local currency (I hate when I cant choose), and there is no way I can search for the shipping costs, but still - this looks like really good prices.

For example:

Laco Aachen pilot watch 861690 for 229 Euro: https://www.lamnia.com/en/p/9110/watches-and-wrist-computers/laco-aachen-pilot-watch-tactical-watch
Laco Birmingham pilot watch 861801 for ~267 Euro: https://www.lamnia.com/en/p/9109/watches-and-wrist-computers/laco-birmingham-pilot-watch

Can someone check from other localities if the price is good?

Cheers.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> eBay offering 20% off on orders of $25 or more (maximum $50 back) with coupon code 'P20LABORDAY' in select categories -- and, for a change, watches are one of the categories!


Didn't work for me. Must be fine print.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk

Edit: Only certain sellers
www.ebay.com/rpp/labor-day-sale?rmv...%3D711-53200-19255-0%26rvr_id%3D1297971931874


----------



## mciarrocchi (Jun 14, 2017)

This seems like a good deal for the automatic Junghans Max Bill.

$799 on Amazon

This is the ASIN: B0015LI8H0










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Well I bought the Spinnaker Mainsail......... hopefully I like it


In times like this, I want you to draw strength from the Mark Twain quote in your signature. It is quite apt for a watch with a sail on it...


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> eBay offering 20% off on orders of $25 or more (maximum $50 back) with coupon code 'P20LABORDAY' in select categories -- and, for a change, watches are one of the categories!


You have to buy buy from one of the listed sellers participating in the sale. There are only 2-3 of those sellers that carry watches.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

City74 said:


> You have to buy buy from one of the listed sellers participating in the sale. There are only 2-3 of those sellers that carry watches.


Correct, but that includes Certified and Overstock, and at least one other watch-seller.

Much better than we typically get on these coupon codes.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

tanksndudes said:


> In times like this, I want you to draw strength from the Mark Twain quote in your signature. It is quite apt for a watch with a sail on it...












Lol! Good one ;-)

It was more of a fashion watch purchase for me...


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Well I bought the Spinnaker Mainsail......... hopefully I like it


I love the Spinnaker desgins and would love to see some photos on hear your impressions. Enjoy!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

The eBay code gets the SRPA29 under $107 from Certified. I got one on prime day for $125 and like it a lot. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/253075402604


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Citizen Eco-drive Chandler for $75 after coupon


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Bulova 96B231 for $71-ish after code. This is the same movement that's in the Snorkel Chronos (2 tick per second running seconds, smooth running central chrono seconds hand, fast running sub-seconds chrono for the first few seconds), and it looks like the awesomely cool UHF Military. If the chrono didn't automatically shut off after 60 mins, I'd buy.








Bulova Beige Dial Leather Strap Men&apos;s Watch 96B231 | eBay


----------



## lagman (Jun 11, 2015)

Yesterday i placed my order for the orient mako ii at 124€ on creationwatches..
And today the ray ii series came up at 121€..!!! I think that those are excellent prices!


----------



## pmucha (Feb 14, 2011)

Perdendosi said:


> Bulova 96B231 for $71-ish after code. This is the same movement that's in the Snorkel Chronos (2 tick per second running seconds, smooth running central chrono seconds hand, fast running sub-seconds chrono for the first few seconds), and it looks like the awesomely cool UHF Military. If the chrono didn't automatically shut off after 60 mins, I'd buy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just picked one of these up. Can't beat that price!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> eBay offering 20% off on orders of $25 or more (maximum $50 back) with coupon code 'P20LABORDAY' in select categories -- and, for a change, watches are one of the categories!


Couldn't get this to work. My first time using an eBay coupon, however. Is it for any watch? I'm using it on something new.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

BrandonH79 said:


> Couldn't get this to work. My first time using an eBay coupon, however. Is it for any watch? I'm using it on something new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind. See now it for select sellers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

BrandonH79 said:


> Nevermind. See now it for select sellers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can use the code to get a SRPA29 for $108, from Certified on eBay.


----------



## SuperFros (Nov 20, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> Bulova 96B231 for $71-ish after code. This is the same movement that's in the Snorkel Chronos (2 tick per second running seconds, smooth running central chrono seconds hand, fast running sub-seconds chrono for the first few seconds), and it looks like the awesomely cool UHF Military. If the chrono didn't automatically shut off after 60 mins, I'd buy.
> Bulova Beige Dial Leather Strap Men&apos;s Watch 96B231 | eBay


The code didn't work, but the price was still good, so the order placed. Thanks!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

ki6h said:


> You can use the code to get a SRPA29 for $108, from Certified on eBay.


Sold out


----------



## davemachin (May 25, 2016)

I think if you search ebay for that code, you get everything eligible as the results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

lagman said:


> Yesterday i placed my order for the orient mako ii at 124€ on creationwatches..
> And today the ray ii series came up at 121€..!!! I think that those are excellent prices!


I ordered an Orient Ray II yesterday from Amazon.ca, but literally an hour before I ordered they raised the price from $238 CAD to $254 

Oh well hopefully I like it

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlos_p (Apr 23, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> I ordered an Orient Ray II yesterday from Amazon.ca, but literally an hour before I ordered they raised the price from $238 CAD to $254
> 
> Oh well hopefully I like it
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I think you will. I love mine!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Yeah, it's Akribos. But this regulateur automatic seems kind of nice-looking, and not unreasonably sized at 40mm. $87.99 with the eBay coupon code. An Amazon seller wants over $200; and another site wants $695. Bahahaha!

Men&apos;s Akribos XXIV AK723SS Automatic Pattern Dial Genuine Leather Strap Watch | eBay









EDIT: And here's the black-dial version at Overstock for under $75 with the code:
Akribos XXIV Men&apos;s Automatic Etched Pattern Dial Leather Black Strap Watch | eBay

Here's all the Akribos automatics. If you ever wanted a skeleton watch...

http://stores.ebay.com/timeworld/_i.html?_dmd=2&_nkw=automatic


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

That's a really cool Jump Hour. I had that movement once. As long as the size of the hour is OK to the owner, that's an incredible value. Akribos makes a good watch for the money.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Yeah, it's Akribos. But this regulateur automatic seems kind of nice-looking, and not unreasonably sized at 40mm. $87.99 with the eBay coupon code. An Amazon seller wants over $200; and another site wants $695. Bahahaha!
> 
> Men&apos;s Akribos XXIV AK723SS Automatic Pattern Dial Genuine Leather Strap Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


This is a jump-hour watch. If you are thinking about getting a nice jump-hour watch, get a cheap one like this first. I got a cheap one and decided I don't actually care for them.

They also have a nice looking retrograde date watch.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

They call this a "ladies diver," but at 38mm, it's going to work for a lot of you. Quartz, but $257 for an Alpina Swiss diver with 300m water resistance seems reasonable. Joma wants $720; Amazon $520.

Alpina Diver Black Dial Stainless Steel Ladies Watch AL240LB3V6B | eBay


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Yeah, it's Akribos. But this regulateur automatic seems kind of nice-looking, and not unreasonably sized at 40mm. $87.99 with the eBay coupon code. An Amazon seller wants over $200; and another site wants $695. Bahahaha!
> 
> Men&apos;s Akribos XXIV AK723SS Automatic Pattern Dial Genuine Leather Strap Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


I tried a couple of those, but the hour didn't jump at 60.


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

Certified raised the price on the SRPA29 to $168.99 and the Bulova 96B231 to $137.99.
Offering a discount of 20% and raising the price by more than that is sleazy and disingenuine...

My 2 cents...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> They call this a "ladies diver," but at 38mm, it's going to work for a lot of you. Quartz, but $257 for an Alpina Swiss diver with 300m water resistance seems reasonable. Joma wants $720; Amazon $520.
> 
> Alpina Diver Black Dial Stainless Steel Ladies Watch AL240LB3V6B | eBay
> 
> View attachment 12471917


The 18mm lug width is a bit small though

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## superh3ro (Mar 8, 2017)

this a good deal? cant tell.

https://slickdeals.net/f/10517444-s...ial-stainless-steel-watch-124-99-shipped-more

JomaShop has a couple *Seiko Men's Automatic Watches on sale listed below from $124.99 after $5 off promo code GOOGLE5. Shipping is free. Thanks tegeek6

Prices after GOOGLE5 code:


Seiko 5 Men's Automatic Watch w/ Stainless Steel Bracelet (SNZF17) $124.99
Seiko Fifty Five Men's Automatic Watch w/ Stainless Steel Bracelet (SNZH53) $134.99
 
*


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

NRAchad said:


> Certified raised the price on the SRPA29 to $168.99 and the Bulova 96B231 to $1$137.99.
> Offering a discount of 20% and raising the price by more than that is sleazy and disingenuine...
> 
> My 2 cents...


That might just be the regular price, since it's now sold out. Still $120 on Certified's website though.


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

Sorry....phone posted while in pocket 

Just lurking....


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Ebates has 20% cashback for Rakuten Global - might be a good time to get some JDM model you've been looking at.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nyonya said:


> Ebates has 20% cashback for Rakuten Global - might be a good time to get some JDM model you've been looking at.


Royal Orient for $1500 after cashback. You won't see another one of these in your office.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/ccds/item/we0041ek/


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Royal Orient for $1500 after cashback. You won't see another one of these in your office.
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/ccds/item/we0041ek/


The other Grand Seiko


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Anyone got a lead on a skx under $150? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Well then....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Anonimo Sailor

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322396296918










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

It is a huge discount! Makes me skeptical but seller is a good one. May be fat finger 



valuewatchguy said:


> Anonimo Sailor
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322396296918
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

nyonya said:


> Ebates has 20% cashback for Rakuten Global - might be a good time to get some JDM model you've been looking at.


Ebates says "

Free shipping on order $110+ from selected shops to USA. Exp. 08/31/2017"
Any idea about which shops are the selected shops?

https://www.ebates.com/globalrakuten.com


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> They call this a "ladies diver," but at 38mm, it's going to work for a lot of you. Quartz, but $257 for an Alpina Swiss diver with 300m water resistance seems reasonable. Joma wants $720; Amazon $520.
> 
> Alpina Diver Black Dial Stainless Steel Ladies Watch AL240LB3V6B | eBay
> 
> View attachment 12471917


Great price/value! Not sure how I missed your initial posting, but luckily I was able to snag the last one just now (4 hours after you posted). How many were in stock when you listed it WtW? This should tide me over while I wait for a sale on a quartz Marathon TSAR medium.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

dumpweed said:


> Ebates says "
> 
> Free shipping on order $110+ from selected shops to USA. Exp. 08/31/2017"
> Any idea about which shops are the selected shops?
> ...


That ended 8/31


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Anonimo Sailor
> 
> Anonimo Men&apos;s Sailor Swiss Automatic Black Leather Strap Watch AM200001002A01 | eBay
> 
> ...


In case that price isn't good enough the listing shows you can make an offer! Not sure what price would be accepted...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

audio.bill said:


> In case that price isn't good enough the listing shows you can make an offer! Not sure what price would be accepted...


It is on a auto responder. I tried $450 and was turned down immediately. It really isn't worth that much more to me so i didn't try anything higher. my guess is that $480 would get it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> It is on a auto responder. I tried $450 and was turned down immediately. It really isn't worth that much more to me so i didn't try anything higher. my guess is that $480 would get it.


For grins I tried $475 and that was denied as well. This could be a good flip opportunity but it's hard to tell because that brand has so little name recognition. Plus all the current info is that it doesn't have the true italian roots anymore that started the company. Older models seem to command much higher prices than the new stuff. If it was a different colorway I might have done it. Good luck to whoever jumps on this one.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

Advanced apologies for a small digression but it does involve a brand oft discussed on here... Christopher Ward. Just got a mail re their new Motorsports range...not my cup of tea and no doubt a candidate for the Xmas sale but WTF the dial logo has changed again!?
https://www.christopherward.co.uk/watches/motorsport
See pic as well.... This was their crown logo I thought. 
Please bring back the brand development of yesteryear. Sensible prices a great London logo and no silly precious metal "own a bit of a hurricane" at just £2400! Rant over...
This is £1450 for anyone daft enough to buy before the sale...









Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk
Ok


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I had heard rumors they were going to try a fourth version of a logo, but come on. That little symbol isn't exactly the Nike swoosh. I don't think they're recognizable enough as a brand to get away with that. Seems a step backwards to me.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sir-Guy said:


> I had heard rumors they were going to try a fourth version of a logo, but come on. That little symbol isn't exactly the Nike swoosh. I don't think they're recognizable enough as a brand to get away with that. Seems a step backwards to me.


I like the logo....seems that logo with a simple "WARD" below it would work well on a dial. Either way I'm not a potential buyer right now.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

+1



Sir-Guy said:


> I had heard rumors they were going to try a fourth version of a logo, but come on. That little symbol isn't exactly the Nike swoosh. I don't think they're recognizable enough as a brand to get away with that. Seems a step backwards to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Come on guys! This next Christopher Ward logo is pure motorsport - sponsored by classic car racing! Have they got the copyright?








I predict: 2018 - Order a Christopher Ward with your own logo - browse our more than 1000 varieties or upload your own!


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

need some time. Sone think it is much better



KirS124 said:


> Come on guys! This next Christopher Ward logo is pure motorsport - sponsored by classic car racing! Have they got the copyright?
> View attachment 12473247
> 
> 
> Their classic logo was so cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Pretty solid price for a 300m water resistant diver with ETA 2824-2 movement and sapphire crystal. $345 or $320.85 after BeFrugal rebate.

Revue Thommen Diver Men's Watch Model: 17030.(I'M A SCAMMER)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Area Trend has a Seiko quartz chronograph with alarm, SNA617, for $57.95. That beats the lowest eBay seller I see by $23, and most are selling this at $116.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/seiko-mens-sna617-silver-stainless-steel-quartz-watch-72270









EDIT: And they have this white-dial, two-tone version, SNA619, for $70.95, also a good discount over others.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/seiko-mens-sna619-silver-stainless-steel-quartz-watch-72271









EDIT: And this SNA671 is about $45 less than others are selling it for at $80.95:
https://www.areatrend.com/us/seiko-mens-sna671-silver-stainless-steel-quartz-watch-1681946609


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Aragon watches has their new Charger on "sale" for $220.

https://www.aragonwatch.com/MEGA_SALE_s/386.htm

Not too shabby for an NH35 T100 flat tube tritium watch. If only it weren't 50mm!!!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

pesman said:


> Advanced apologies for a small digression but it does involve a brand oft discussed on here... Christopher Ward. Just got a mail re their new Motorsports range...not my cup of tea and no doubt a candidate for the Xmas sale but WTF the dial logo has changed again!?
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/watches/motorsport
> See pic as well.... This was their crown logo I thought.
> Please bring back the brand development of yesteryear. Sensible prices a great London logo and no silly precious metal "own a bit of a hurricane" at just £2400! Rant over...
> ...


I'm so glad I got my CW moonphase on clearance. I knew they were going to ruin it.


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

I really regret that I could not 



RyanD said:


> I'm so glad I got my CW moonphase on clearance. I knew they were going to ruin it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Dexclusive on eBay has the silver dial, 38mm, Hamilton Khaki Field automatic, H70455553, for $299. That's $58-plus better than everyone else.

Oh, and though it's listed as 'Make an Offer,' don't bother. They don't budge. I think I got a $4 discount on a make-an-offer with them.

NEW Hamilton Khaki Field Men&apos;s Automatic Watch - H70455553 | eBay


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Check your Amex accounts for a $25 back on $125 offer for Touch of Modern. Expires Oct 1.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Dexclusive on eBay has the silver dial, 38mm, Hamilton Khaki Field automatic, H70455553, for $299. That's $58-plus better than everyone else.
> 
> Oh, and though it's listed as 'Make an Offer,' don't bother. They don't budge. I think I got a $4 discount on a make-an-offer with them.
> 
> ...


I tried offering $289, no dice.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Dexclusive on eBay has the silver dial, 38mm, Hamilton Khaki Field automatic, H70455553, for $299. That's $58-plus better than everyone else.
> 
> Oh, and though it's listed as 'Make an Offer,' don't bother. They don't budge. I think I got a $4 discount on a make-an-offer with them.
> 
> ...


Kinda like Certified Watch Store on EBay. They had an Oris I wanted so I offered 10% off. They came back with $5 off and that's it. Needless to say they still have the watch


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Amazon has the Alpina AL-247B4S6 for $307.28 (Prime and free return), beat others by about $90 - Quartz GMT, with no second hand :-d
It's a nice clean design and it's wearable at 42mm. I think their watches usually fairly big. It's a nice grab and go field watch and yes, it has a matching date wheel color :-!









Cheers and have a great long weekend in the US.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

dumpweed said:


> Ebates says "
> 
> Free shipping on order $110+ from selected shops to USA. Exp. 08/31/2017"
> Any idea about which shops are the selected shops?
> ...


I'm aware this sale is over.

Quick question about Ebates. I signed up and followed their process, problem is there is no way to verify pre purchase step if the item qualifies for the discount. The website states to wait a week and amount will show up in the account. Is there a way to verify if an item does qualify or does one have to simply take a chance to see what happens.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Damn what is with CW, I've never seen another brand like this, I guess I'll wait for their current logos on go on sale..... Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

I think some people are confused about what CW is doing and I understand the confusion myself. But the logo they are using on the motorsport isn't meant to be a replacement for the other one. They are trying to create a "sport" logo for their more casual watches and keeping their newer logo on the dressier/vintage inspired models. I don't think their first choice for the sport logo was the best but I understand the reasoning. While I was not a fan of their new logo for the overall brand, I do have to admit it looks much better than the old one on their dressier watches like the C1 line and their vintage sport styles like the C65 and C8 models. I think it works with the aesthetic they are going for with those lines much better than the old logo ever would. 

It just doesn't work on very sporty watches like the C60 and motorsport lines as they clash formally, the C60 is apparently getting a complete redesign in 2018 so I think they are redesigning it to work better with their new overall look of their brand. As for the modern sport lines like the motorsport and other more quartz heavy and budget friendly auto models I can see why they want a different sporty logo to go along with it and are trying it out on the motorsport for now. They are looking to separate their mainline models into premium models that will focus more on their in house movements and the minimalist vintage inspired aesthetic and pure sport models that work with a more modern design. One thing is for certain it certainly needs some work, but I think if they do it right it will work out fine. They are actually certainly not the first brand to do so, you even see super high end brands using slightly different logos especially with vintage inspired designs. Ward doesn't have the history to just go tweak an older logo so they have to create the distinction themselves.


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

TheNeuB said:


> I think some people are confused about what CW is doing and I understand the confusion myself. But the logo they are using on the motorsport isn't meant to be a replacement for the other one. They are trying to create a "sport" logo for their more casual watches and keeping their newer logo on the dressier/vintage inspired models. I don't think their first choice for the sport logo was the best but I understand the reasoning. While I was not a fan of their new logo for the overall brand, I do have to admit it looks much better than the old one on their dressier watches like the C1 line and their vintage sport styles like the C65 and C8 models. I think it works with the aesthetic they are going for with those lines much better than the old logo ever would.
> 
> It just doesn't work on very sporty watches like the C60 and motorsport lines as they clash formally, the C60 is apparently getting a complete redesign in 2018 so I think they are redesigning it to work better with their new overall look of their brand. As for the modern sport lines like the motorsport and other more quartz heavy and budget friendly auto models I can see why they want a different sporty logo to go along with it and are trying it out on the motorsport for now. They are looking to separate their mainline models into premium models that will focus more on their in house movements and the minimalist vintage inspired aesthetic and pure sport models that work with a more modern design. One thing is for certain it certainly needs some work, but I think if they do it right it will work out fine. They are actually certainly not the first brand to do so, you even see super high end brands using slightly different logos especially with vintage inspired designs. Ward doesn't have the history to just go tweak an older logo so they have to create the distinction themselves.


With respect I'm afraid I'll have to disagree. With this logo on top of the previous 3 logos it will dilute the branding of CW further. Cw is already making the mistake of alienating some fans with every change of logo. This new move will make it worse; especially to new customers.

They should just stick with one logo and move on. Many brand can use one logo for both formal and sporty watch collections so I don't see why can't cw do the same. Think rolex, omega, tag heuer, Raymond well etc. They are very successful in even though they use only one logo.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Pretty solid price for a 300m water resistant diver with ETA 2824-2 movement and sapphire crystal. $345 or $320.85 after BeFrugal rebate.
> 
> Revue Thommen Diver Men's Watch Model: 17030.(I'M A SCAMMER)
> 
> View attachment 12473355


Be aware it wears large ( even for my 7:45 wrist).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

anokewee said:


> With respect I'm afraid I'll have to disagree. With this logo on top of the previous 3 logos it will dilute the branding of CW further. Cw is already making the mistake of alienating some fans with every change of logo. This new move will make it worse; especially to new customers.
> 
> They should just stick with one logo and move on. Many brand can use one logo for both formal and sporty watch collections so I don't see why can't cw do the same. Think rolex, omega, tag heuer, Raymond well etc. They are very successful in even though they use only one logo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


This is a deal forum not really for cw discussions but I will say it's more complicated than the average joe sees it as. And in all fairness let them screw up so I can keep getting watch quality that is under priced I don't care if the logo changes 49x fact is the logo doesn't make the quality. People still buy invicta even though the name is trash...but the bang for buck effect is good and for some it's enough watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

It appears that Jomadeals is no more. You are now redirected to https://www.jomashop.com/jomadeals, and the deals are the same as on the Jomashop homepage.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

KirS124 said:


> Come on guys! This next Christopher Ward logo is pure motorsport - sponsored by classic car racing! Have they got the copyright?
> View attachment 12473247
> 
> 
> I predict: 2018 - Order a Christopher Ward with your own logo - browse our more than 1000 varieties or upload your own!


Maybe they can launch a campaign/competition asking fans to submit designs. A CW watch as prize for sure.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> It appears that Jomadeals is no more. You are now redirected to https://www.jomashop.com/jomadeals, and the deals are the same as on the Jomashop homepage.


No loss, it was always a half assed effort that was not maintained well.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Borealis has 15% off with code "LABORDAY2017".


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

any labor day sale for Helson?


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

tommy_boy said:


> Panatime sale going on: 20% off with code "Labor17"
> 
> Not his deepest discounts but a good value, IMHO.
> ​


Hey thanks for this, already received the ones I bought!


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Frederique constant, saw some good deals on amazon
Is this a good deal?

FC GMT Sapphire GMT 42mm
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZB20EH...=UTF8&me=#technicalSpecifications_feature_div


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Cincy strap works 25% off with code Labor25


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Strapsco sale

Save 20% Off All Orders of $50 or More!
Use Promo Code: LBD20

Save 30% Off All Orders of $100 or More!
Use Promo Code: LBD30


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Wenger City Active women's watch, $49.99 at Sierra Trading Post. Today's Sierra coupon (which you can pick up here Sierra Trading Post DealFlyer ) takes it down to $37.49, and a $50 order gets 99¢ shipping.

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/w...erString=womens-watches~d~662/wenger~b~23032/










Wenger Urban Classic women's watch, $79.99 at Sierra Trading Post. Same coupon takes it down to $59.99 with 99¢ shipping.

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/w...erString=womens-watches~d~662/wenger~b~23032/










My wife, who is 5" tall, has a collection of traditional women's dress watches which suit her very well. Here are the Seikos:










Now she has to dig out reading glasses to read them and she doesn't like that. We'll see how 32mm and 34mm work. Another thing I like about the Wengers is 16mm lug width, the easiest women's size for finding a strap.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

watchninja123 said:


> any labor day sale for Helson?


If you ask them nicely, they can give you a 10pct off code.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Borealis has 15% off with code "LABORDAY2017".


Thanks for the heads up. In for 3 20mm rubber straps. I have them in 22mm and I love them. Incredible value made even better.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Massdrop continues to rotate through Glycine's catalogue with the Combat Classic Chronograph at $799. If nothing else, it provides a guide for negotiating with watchgooroo.

I love my Fortis flieger chronograph but if this was available at the same time...


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Londo Mollari said:


> My wife, who is 5" tall...


Might be a new world record

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Chirv said:


> Londo Mollari said:
> 
> 
> > My wife, who is 5" tall...
> ...


A Feegle, perhaps?


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

cairoanan said:


> Thanks for the heads up. In for 3 20mm rubber straps. I have them in 22mm and I love them. Incredible value made even better.


Are these any better than the ones they include with their Prometheus watches? That was the absolute worst strap I've ever seen. Some poor blend of hard plastic and a rotted tire.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

ChiefWahoo said:


> ... Some poor blend of hard plastic and a rotted tire.


My mother cooked that all the time when I was growing up. It's great with tortillas and a protein, but I agree, as a strap, it's no good.


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

cairoanan said:


> Thanks for the heads up. In for 3 20mm rubber straps. I have them in 22mm and I love them. Incredible value made even better.


Oh man. Just missed it. Ordered a 22 mm rubber strap on Friday. I agree. Great value, and a better fit for my 7" wrist compared to Obris Morgan.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Shuutr said:


> Strapsco sale
> 
> Save 20% Off All Orders of $50 or More!
> Use Promo Code: LBD20
> ...


Thanks for this! Picked up three straps that totaled a couple cents over $100....was able to pick up all three for right around $70!!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Are these any better than the ones they include with their Prometheus watches? That was the absolute worst strap I've ever seen. Some poor blend of hard plastic and a rotted tire.


Don't know, as I've never bought a Prometheus, but the 22's I bought last year are super pliable and soft and were the second iteration of these straps. I'm expecting the same with the 20's.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

gormless said:


> Oh man. Just missed it. Ordered a 22 mm rubber strap on Friday. I agree. Great value, and a better fit for my 7" wrist compared to Obris Morgan.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


So they're shorter than the Obris-frane? Those are about the minimum length for me.


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

ChiefWahoo said:


> So they're shorter than the Obris-frane? Those are about the minimum length for me.


They are about the same length but it has more adjustment holes than obris-frane.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> Don't know, as I've never bought a Prometheus, but the 22's I bought last year are super pliable and soft and were the second iteration of these straps. I'm expecting the same with the 20's.


I just bought 5 of them and I love them - wish I had waited for this sale, but such as life. I have had Cuda, Helson, Original Isofranes, Obris Morgan and the 1st gen Borealis straps and none of them are as comfortable as these newer 2nd gen ones. They are soft, pliable and with small increments so you can get the perfect fit. They really are the best isofrane alike straps I have come across - by a long way. I cant recommend them enough.


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not strictly a current deal post, but thought I'd share as it may be useful to some.

From my limited AD experience, it seems that watch stores in Greece offer some of the best prices around. Last time I checked, shortly before the ETA Black Bay stock ran out, they offered the bracelet version for €2.500. Also the hesalite moonwatch full set for €3.250.

So next time you are on vacation be sure to check the ADs around you. Be prepared for some serious haggling though

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

One of the newest, squarest Seiko Recraft models is on sale at Amazon: SNKP27 is now $188.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

One of the newest, squarest Seiko Recraft models is on sale at Amazon: the Seiko SNKP27 is now $188.


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Borealis has 15% off with code "LABORDAY2017".


Thanks. Just ordered a few rubber straps. 
I was surprised to receive an email from my bank warning me about a transaction made outside the US. I didn't know Borealis was based in Portugal, not obvious from the website and the very US Labor Day discount code.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

EBAY - Seiko SUN057 Kinetic $144.92 after all offers

1) Link through befrugal for 1.5% rebate
2) Use code P20LABORDAY for 20% OFF

$186.99
- $1.87 ebay bucks (if you are a member of their program)
- $37.40 (20% OFF)
- $2.80 (befrugal rebate)

*$144.92 NET

*


















Seiko X Prospex Black Dial Black Leather Strap Men&apos;s Watch SUN057 | eBay


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Cvp33 said:


> Seiko SUN057 Kinetic
> 
> 1) Link through befrugal for 1.5% rebate
> 2) Use code P20LABORDAY for 20% OFF
> ...


It was a much better deal at $146 and then coupon ..when the p20laborday sale started.. then they jacked up the prices on most if their watches, certifiedwatchstore .. that is .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Didn't know they already had a website. Went at it another way on the SUN057.

$150.99 on site
$10.00 OFF first order
$3% rebate through befrugal

$150.99 - $10 - $4.23 = $136.76 NET

I can live with that.


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

Chirv said:


> Might be a new world record
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


That's someone who could get practical use from one of those 600mm divers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> I'm aware this sale is over.
> 
> Quick question about Ebates. I signed up and followed their process, problem is there is no way to verify pre purchase step if the item qualifies for the discount. The website states to wait a week and amount will show up in the account. Is there a way to verify if an item does qualify or does one have to simply take a chance to see what happens.


Sometimes you can tell during checkout. I just used it at hotels dot com and there was a flag that I had used a coupon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

RGM makes incredible watches and one day I hope to own one, but for now......I thought this was pretty reasonable if you need a carbon fiber loupe. And who doesn't?!

$25

RGM Eye Loupe Made of Carbon Fiber and PLA - RGM Watch Co.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cairoanan said:


> Don't know, as I've never bought a Prometheus, but the 22's I bought last year are super pliable and soft and were the second iteration of these straps. I'm expecting the same with the 20's.


I bought two Borealis straps and prefer them over Iso. More comfortable, and easier to put on and take off. You can't beat 'em.


----------



## MartinFRW (Apr 10, 2017)

Armida (ARMIDA WATCHES) is having a 15% off sales on all their watches with the code LABORSALE until September 8 (Hong Kong time).


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> RGM makes incredible watches and one day I hope to own one, but for now......I thought this was pretty reasonable if you need a carbon fiber loupe. And who doesn't?!
> 
> $25
> 
> ...


I was ready to buy one until I saw they are only 4x.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Bulova Moon watch 2.0 Model 98A186

Macy's has this one on sale for $476.

$595 regular
$476 on sale
-$71 LBDAY 15% OFF
-$24 befrugal 6% rebate
*$381 net + Tax, free shipping*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Are these any better than the ones they include with their Prometheus watches? That was the absolute worst strap I've ever seen. Some poor blend of hard plastic and a rotted tire.


The old Prometheus rubber is pure crap. The new Borealis rubber strap formula is a bit nicer than Isofrane, IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> Bulova Moon watch 2.0 Model 98A186
> 
> Macy's has this one on sale for $476.
> 
> ...


This resembles a Bulova Accu Swiss (65C116) I saw on Costco's site for $319.99 (emphasis mine):

This sporty, *automatic chronograph* men's watch from the Tellaro collection by Bulova offers classic styling with subtle detailing and distinctively sculpted lugs for a shape-in-shape look. The *42.5mm* black ion-plated stainless steel case is topped by an anti-reflective* sapphire crystal*. The black sunray dial features a *day/date window, luminous hands*, and small sweep, and is encircled by a *tachymeter*. The black ion-plated stainless steel bracelet secures with a push-button *deployment clasp*, and the *Swiss-made* men's chronograph watch is *water-resistant to 30 meters*.​
It appears that Costco membership is not required to buy this one. Their _Watches_ page shows other watches that do require membership to purchase.

I don't own this watch, but it was almost an impulse purchase when I first saw it (before I remembered that I'm saving up for a _dive_ watch).

I tried to post a link, but I couldn't -- maybe next time.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Lotusman DM802SWA *Ultrathin Quartz with Sapphire crystal* - $30
*40mm, Japanese quartz movement, stainless steel, Roman numerals, Dauphine hands, 30M WR*

First 3 color choices available

*








*

*


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> This resembles a Bulova Accu Swiss (65C116) I saw on Costco's site for $319.99 (emphasis mine):
> This sporty, *automatic chronograph* men's watch from the Tellaro collection by Bulova offers classic styling with subtle detailing and distinctively sculpted lugs for a shape-in-shape look. The *42.5mm* black ion-plated stainless steel case is topped by an anti-reflective* sapphire crystal*. The black sunray dial features a *day/date window, luminous hands*, and small sweep, and is encircled by a *tachymeter*. The black ion-plated stainless steel bracelet secures with a push-button *deployment clasp*, and the *Swiss-made* men's chronograph watch is *water-resistant to 30 meters*.​
> It appears that Costco membership is not required to buy this one. Their _Watches_ page shows other watches that do require membership to purchase.
> 
> ...


Here's the link I believe you are referring to: https://www.costco.com/Bulova-Accu-...Zx7U2ojNMA1lPI/xeD4HTrITpGCU5jPRVG0FnSomw3Ak=


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Orient FAC00005W0* Men's '2nd Gen. Bambino Ver. 1' Japanese Automatic Watch - *$131.41 *& FREE Shipping










*Orient FAC00008W0* Men's '2nd Gen. Bambino Ver. 2' Japanese Automatic Watch - *$131.41* & FREE Shipping











*Orient Symphony ER27007W* Classic Automatic Watch - *$90.40 *& FREE Shipping and sales tax included


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *Orient FAC00005W0* Men's '2nd Gen. Bambino Ver. 1' Japanese Automatic Watch - *$131.41 *& FREE Shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not need another Bambino. Two is more than enough. I do not need another one, even though it is hand wound and hack's. Nope. Don't need it.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> This resembles a Bulova Accu Swiss (65C116) I saw on Costco's site for $319.99 (emphasis mine)....I tried to post a link, but I couldn't -- maybe next time.


Quite a bit different really - case set, dial layout (3,6,9 versus 6,9,12), hands, indices, date V's no date, bracelet versus strap. Other than basically everything.....I guess they both tell time and they're both black. Bulova moon watches are pretty special for some folks.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Anyone able to use the ebay coupon code for snything?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> Quite a bit different really - case set, dial layout (3,6,9 versus 6,9,12), hands, indices, date V's no date, bracelet versus strap. Other than basically everything.....I guess they both tell time and they're both black. Bulova moon watches are pretty special for some folks.


LOL. The subdials of the two watches _do_ align when the moon watch is held sideways as shown. ;-)

I do prefer a domed crystal.

audio.bill: thanks for the link -- that's the one.


----------



## thatsanicewatchdude (Nov 10, 2016)

Another Australian eBay code here, 10% off min $75 spend through 8th Sept:
PAINT


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Ferrari 830209 Formula Sportiva*_ Quartz Chronograph - *$111.29 w/FREE Shipping*


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

To me the big difference is the moon watch is hi freq quartz (luv em, I have 4 now) and the accu-swiss is automatic mechanical



Cvp33 said:


> Quite a bit different really - case set, dial layout (3,6,9 versus 6,9,12), hands, indices, date V's no date, bracelet versus strap. Other than basically everything.....I guess they both tell time and they're both black. Bulova moon watches are pretty special for some folks.
> 
> View attachment 12479151
> View attachment 12479177


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ebay has 8% cash back again valid until 9-6. I believe it's invitation only so check you inbox


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

City74 said:


> Ebay has 8% cash back again valid until 9-6. I believe it's invitation only so check you inbox


And you can double dip with P20LABORDAY. Makes my SUN 057 $132.61. Could've save a few schmeckles.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> And you can double dip with P20LABORDAY. Makes my SUN 057 $132.61. Could've save a few schmeckles.


I couldnt use the laborday code since yesterday anyone have the same issue?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

rogt said:


> I couldnt use the laborday code since yesterday anyone have the same issue?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Only works with select seller.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Bulova Moon Watch silver 96b521 ~$311 ebay/timeless watch seller

1) Link through befrugal to ebay for 1.5% rebate
2) 8% ebay bucks next 24 hours
3) Seller has only 2 available

$343 Selling price (already lower than the $369 I could find online)
-$27.44 ebay bucks
-$4.73 befrugal rebate
*$311 Net*

New Bulova 96B251 Special Edition Moon Apollo 15 262Khz Frequency Men's Watch


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Looking to buy a watch from the 'bay from a Chinese seller, so no labor day code. Should I buy now with the 8% or wait for another 15 or 20 code sitewide? When's the next one due? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

HELGRAY just launch 24 hour, 50% off sale. Decent values. Titanium Blue and Orange TCD's are $149 each or $129 after coupon code for first order.

Save another $20 with coupon code NEWSLETTER20.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Cvp33 said:


> HELGRAY just launch 24 hour, 50% off sale. Decent values.


Is there a code ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

halaku said:


> Is there a code ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nope, just select models.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Chirv said:


> Looking to buy a watch from the 'bay from a Chinese seller, so no labor day code. Should I buy now with the 8% or wait for another 15 or 20 code sitewide? When's the next one due?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


 I haven't ever seen a 15% or 20% code sitewide. 10% cash back is the most I have seen. If your buying from Certified Watch Store you get 20% back and the 8% also so that's about as good as it gets


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

City74 said:


> I haven't ever seen a 15% or 20% code sitewide. 10% cash back is the most I have seen. If your buying from Certified Watch Store you get 20% back and the 8% also so that's about as good as it gets


They've definitely had them, and quite a few in succession quite recently. I've used a 15% code on a bid for a vintage watch before.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Chirv said:


> They've definitely had them, and quite a few in succession quite recently. I've used a 15% code on a bid for a vintage watch before.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Its with selected sellers maybe or your thinking about $15 off $75. 15% sitewide isn't something I have seen


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> HELGRAY just launch 24 hour, 50% off sale. Decent values. Titanium Blue and Orange TCD's are $149 each or $129 after coupon code for first order.
> 
> Save another $20 with coupon code NEWSLETTER20.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

City74 said:


> Its with selected sellers maybe or your thinking about $15 off $75. 15% sitewide isn't something I have seen


Ah, you're probably right, think it was $15 off $75. Considering this is a $230 purchase I'll definitely take advantage of the 8%. Sorry for the confusion!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

catcherus said:


> Cvp33 said:
> 
> 
> > HELGRAY just launch 24 hour, 50% off sale. Decent values. Titanium Blue and Orange TCD's are $149 each or $129 after coupon code for first order.
> ...


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

Orient Men's 'Bambino Version 4' Japanese Automatic Stainless Steel and Leather Dress Watch, Color:Black (Model: FAC08004D0).

Link:.http://a.co/hvrUy7y

$135.74 ships from and sold by Amazon. Prior low on camel3x was $170.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Titanium at this price hmmmm


Cvp33 said:


> catcherus said:
> 
> 
> > Regular price is $299. The blue one pictured is $149 or 50% off. Exactly as I said, $129 with NEWSLETTER20 code. I know, I just bought one.
> ...


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

My thoughts exactly.



Ojibway Bob said:


> Titanium at this price hmmmm
> 
> 
> Cvp33 said:
> ...


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> catcherus said:
> 
> 
> > Regular price is $299. The blue one pictured is $149 or 50% off. Exactly as I said, $129 with NEWSLETTER20 code. I know, I just bought one.
> ...


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Titanium at this price hmmmm
> 
> 
> Cvp33 said:
> ...


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

City74 said:


> Ojibway Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Titanium at this price hmmmm
> ...


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Said it before I was about too...I just got my new Visa and activated it but should I hold off?



halaku said:


> City74 said:
> 
> 
> > Would you mind sharing your thoughts.. some of us are gonna be buying it right now .. appreciate your input .. thanks
> ...


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Dan Henry 1970 Diver-40mm pre-order=$250










PRE-ORDER - 1970 Automatic Diver 40mm Limited Edition


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Said it before I was about too...I just got my new Visa and activated it but should I hold off?
> 
> The watch just doesn't honestly have much appeal in person. It's very bland with the grayish color of the Titanium. The watch feels cheap to me, partly because of it being so light (I understand that's Titanium for ya) but it feels cheap light. The bracelet isn't great at all. The bezel action leaves something to be desired and the color of the dial isn't really the way it looks in the photos. To me it isn't a nice blue, it's awkward


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

City74 said:


> Ojibway Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Said it before I was about too...I just got my new Visa and activated it but should I hold off?
> ...


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks. That's money going back into my Doc devilray fund.


City74 said:


> Ojibway Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Said it before I was about too...I just got my new Visa and activated it but should I hold off?
> ...


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

There's enough reviews on the Helgray TCD watches for anyone willing to google. I like what I read. Most called it a great value at $299 for a titanium watch....at $129 I think I'll be happy.


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

Cvp33 said:


> There's enough reviews on the Helgray TCD watches for anyone willing to google. I like what I read. Most called it a great value at $299 for a titanium watch....at $129 I think I'll be happy.


You may also want to do some research on Helgray customer service.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Pro Diver said:


> Dan Henry 1970 Diver-40mm pre-order=$250
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh... had the orange version and had to flip it immediately because I couldn't get over the white date when the rest of the indices were off-white. IMHO the non screw-down crown was the biggest redeeming feature; there aren't too many true modern supercompressors out there. Still a phenomenal watch if you don't mind those points, glad they're making it more accessible to more wrists.

On a different note, just ordered the watch I was talking about - this Sugess Seagull ST1908 powered (true) moonphase chrono. While it's not particularly a deal per se, at $230 - $18.32 eBay bucks - $9.16 cashback through topcashback.com I think it's a phenomenal price for a Seagull ST19 chrono with pointer date and moonphase and sapphire front and back while most ST19 chronos without those complications go for much more. It'll be my first chrono, first Chinese, first pointer date, and first moonphase.
Seagull mvT Man Wristwatch Handwind ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Sapphire Sugess | eBay









For the same price, you can get the Seagull sterile dial one with roman numerals but I personally liked the Sugess dial better.
Seagull OEM Man Wristwatch Handwind ST19 Chronograph Moonphase Sapphire | eBay

There are also these "Red Star" chronos also running ST1908s but at a bit of a price hike. Might be worth it for someone looking for a more casual/military style though. Long Island Watch also carries two of the colorways. 2017 release if I remember correctly.
"Serve the People" vintage styled chronograph with moon phase


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

dlavi said:


> You may also want to do some research on Helgray customer service.


12 month warranty + credit card services = feeling pretty safe.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Cvp33 said:


> Bulova Moon Watch silver 96b521 ~$311 ebay/timeless watch seller
> 
> 1) Link through befrugal to ebay for 1.5% rebate
> 2) 8% ebay bucks next 24 hours
> ...


These were under $200 net from Kohl's a while back. I wasn't impressed even at that price. They should have used their Precisionist chrono movement instead.

Order Summary
Subtotal:	$346.50
Kohl's Cash	- $5.00
1202SUPC40-4	- $136.60
Shipping & Surcharges:	FREE
Tax:	$14.34
Total:	$219.24

Your Earnings
Kohl's Cash	$40.00 earned


----------



## gujuf10 (May 4, 2014)

RyanD said:


> These were under $200 net from Kohl's a while back. I wasn't impressed even at that price. They should have used their Precisionist chrono movement instead.


Agree, had one and returned it. For the price there are better choices out there.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Cvp33 said:


> 12 month warranty + credit card services = feeling pretty safe.


If you did your research, you'd realize the warranty is worthless


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

RyanD said:


> These were under $200 net from Kohl's a while back. I wasn't impressed even at that price. They should have used their Precisionist chrono movement instead.
> 
> Order Summary
> Subtotal:	$346.50
> ...


They were $290 CAD on prime day, I think black Friday they will push $250 USD.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Can tell it's slim pickings on the deals front lately...everyone in here is grumpy.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

I wish Kon-Tiki deal is back...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Kirill Sergueev said:


> I wish Kon-Tiki deal is back...


I wouldn't hold my breath


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

taike said:


> If you did your research, you'd realize the warranty is worthless


You guys must have terrible CC companies. If you have a Visa signatuture card from most credit unions you simply register your purchase once received. Very simple. It doubles most manufacturers warranties. If the company fails to honor the warranty the CC company takes over. Strangely I've only needed to use it once with a Vizio TV.

And just a reminder, it's a $129 watch. I'm not going to lose a lot of sleep on this one.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> LOL. The subdials of the two watches _do_ align when the moon watch is held sideways as shown. ;-)
> 
> I do prefer a domed crystal.
> 
> audio.bill: thanks for the link -- that's the one.


Go ahead and shoot me, but I prefer the Tellaro-- I'm wearing mine right now. I'm just really not a fan of non-solar quartz. If the Moonwatch were 2 or 3mm smaller, were solar, and had 100m WR, it would be great.

That is a good price for the Tellaro in black, though be aware that the black ones are generally cheaper, and I think it's probably because the black plating probably scratches easily. I think I've seen them for $345 before, so $320 is really pretty good. Other things I tell people about this watch:

Disadvantages: WR is only 30, it's really more like a large-wearing 43 than a 42mm, and this type of bezel is a scratch magnet (mine now has several, though they are all small and shallow), particularly in such a thick and heavy watch, bracelet is barely tight enough for my 6.5 inch wrist with all the links removed. Build quality may be erratic, I had to return the first one, which was no problem. (Many or all of these issues may not matter to you.)

Advantages: Most readable chrono that I own in daylight, very accurate movement, only gains or loses a couple of seconds a day, fit and finish is very good for this price point. If you want an auto chrono, your wrist is 6.5 or larger, you don't care about WR, and the design speaks to you, this is a fantastic entry-level piece.

But I do agree that it's quite different from the Moonwatch!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I got so juiced over that Helgray deal and then realized it was quartz


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

What is the lowest price the Oris 65 has ever been spotted at?


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I got so juiced over that Helgray


Well that's not a pleasant image......


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

This 63c118 arrived today (actually arrived last Friday, but FedEx....oh nevermind) for $348 new delivered from a flooded warehouse in Houston, sent right after Hurricane Harvey hit last week. Kudos to the seller, watcheshalfprice on eBay.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MercifulFate said:


> What is the lowest price the Oris 65 has ever been spotted at?


I bought the 65 42mm with bracelet last year for $1030 from Gemnation

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Chirv said:


> On a different note, just ordered the watch I was talking about - this Sugess Seagull ST1908 powered (true) moonphase chrono. While it's not particularly a deal per se, at $230 - $18.32 eBay bucks - $9.16 cashback through topcashback.com I think it's a phenomenal price for a Seagull ST19 chrono with pointer date and moonphase and sapphire front and back while most ST19 chronos without those complications go for much more. It'll be my first chrono, first Chinese, first pointer date, and first moonphase.
> Seagull mvT Man Wristwatch Handwind ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Sapphire Sugess | eBay


Wow, that's gorgeous.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

OfficerCamp said:


> Wow, that's gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah, have no idea why they're not more popular. Seems like everyone and their moms (regarding micro brands) are making similarly looking st1901 powered chronos that go for hundreds more than these. The few reviews I've seen online about these seem to be extremely positive. Fingers crossed!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## brad94 (Apr 2, 2016)

Wow the 63c118 looks great. It looks better than the marketing pictures.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Around the holidays' last year the cloth strap version was $888 from Gemnation-



valuewatchguy said:


> I bought the 65 42mm with bracelet last year for $1030 from Gemnation
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Chirv said:


> On a different note, just ordered the watch I was talking about - this Sugess Seagull ST1908 powered (true) moonphase chrono. While it's not particularly a deal per se, at $230 - $18.32 eBay bucks - $9.16 cashback through topcashback.com I think it's a phenomenal price for a Seagull ST19 chrono with pointer date and moonphase and sapphire front and back while most ST19 chronos without those complications go for much more. It'll be my first chrono, first Chinese, first pointer date, and first moonphase.


Excellent! I've wanted one of these for a little while and now I don't have to dick about with Taobao to get one. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

This arrived today from Amazon. It's a Casio AQ800WD-1EV and was $40.98 all in. The version with the resin band is about $5 cheaper. There are variants with arabic numerals, too, but I like the clean look of this one.

It isn't marked down from some other price at the moment, so it's not a deal per se, but I'd still consider it a bargain. At 42mm (45 if you go diagonally button to button) and 10mm thick, it's a manageable size for people who are put off by the largesse of G-Shocks. The bracelet is cheap but not the worst thing I've ever seen. Same goes for the lume, But it's solar with world time, five alarms, stopwatch, timer, light, 100m water resist, probably some other stuff I haven't discovered yet. Neat watch.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

MercifulFate said:


> What is the lowest price the Oris 65 has ever been spotted at?


I worked a deal not long ago with Gemnation for $900 on the 40mm on strap


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

NOT A DEAL: For those interested Steinhart just released the Ocean 1 in 39mm. Available for sale now


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

thatsanicewatchdude said:


> Another Australian eBay code here, 10% off min $75 spend through 8th Sept:
> PAINT


Looks like this is good for one transaction per user only


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

City74 said:


> NOT A DEAL: For those interested Steinhart just released the Ocean 1 in 39mm. Available for sale now


It looks like they are targeting women with the new 39mm size based on the majority of the colors... Light blue, white and pink versions all appear to be geared towards women.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> Can tell it's slim pickings on the deals front lately...everyone in here is grumpy.


Even the reliable Glycine deals seem to be drying up, the gooroo and Jomashop aren't fully stocked on the various color schemes for the Combat Sub under $400.


----------



## Sandokan_slo (Jan 3, 2017)

PetrosD said:


> It looks like they are targeting women with the new 39mm size based on the majority of the colors... Light blue, white and pink versions all appear to be geared towards women.


OMG, I was excited when I heared the news they are coming with 39mm divers. But now... it looks they are really focusing on women. Although this pink version doesn't look bad )


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Sandokan_slo said:


> OMG, I was excited when I heared the news they are coming with 39mm divers. But now... it looks they are really focusing on women. Although this pink version doesn't look bad )


Just because a couple of colors look to be targeted at women doesn't mean the black, blue and green won't look awesome on a guy with a smaller wrist. I respect their decision for putting this out. Gonna make a lot of people happy with smaller wrists or who prefer a smaller case happy. I'll be honest, that white looks the business!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

OfficerCamp said:


> Just because a couple of colors look to be targeted at women doesn't mean the black, blue and green won't look awesome on a guy with a smaller wrist. I respect their decision for putting this out. Gonna make a lot of people happy with smaller wrists or who prefer a smaller case happy. I'll be honest, that white looks the business!


Agreed. I'm 5"9", about 170-ish with 7 1/2 " wrists and I can easily pull off wearing most anything from 39mm to 46mm. I think that 39mm will be large for most women's wrists (unless they're going for that "boyfriend watch" trend; in which case the 39mm in the more traditionally, feminine colorways should be right on point).


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

PetrosD said:


> It looks like they are targeting women with the new 39mm size based on the majority of the colors... Light blue, white and pink versions all appear to be geared towards women.


They've also got a good bit of taper on the bracelet - from 20mm down to 16mm at the clasp. It's a great move for those of us who like small than 40mm.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyone aware of a good deal on an automatic chronograph sub $1000 (other than the Bulova's that were discussed a few pages back)? 

I'm looking at a couple of the glycine chronographs that watchgooroo has, but not sure how much to offer on those.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

This just hit my inbox


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Swiss auto with ETA 2824 movement for $175 with code SDDOUBLE175

88 Rue du Rhone Double 8 Origin 87WA120054 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Anyone aware of a good deal on an automatic chronograph sub $1000 (other than the Bulova's that were discussed a few pages back)?
> 
> I'm looking at a couple of the glycine chronographs that watchgooroo has, but not sure how much to offer on those.


Hamilton chronographs frequently go for less than $1000 and some of them come down as far as $500 when they're "on sale". Also, Ashford has a bunch of them in "pre-owned" condition for decent prices, in many cases lower than the best sale prices I've seen.

PM sent regarding watchgooroo.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Not the best price ever, but these seem to be getting tougher to find: http://m.ebay.com/itm/302380829121

$165 is not bad


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

raheelc said:


> Anyone aware of a good deal on an automatic chronograph sub $1000 (other than the Bulova's that were discussed a few pages back)?
> 
> I'm looking at a couple of the glycine chronographs that watchgooroo has, but not sure how much to offer on those.


You have to hunt and maybe wait for a while, but for a diver, I like the Revue Thommen (of Grovana) 300m chrono. I got the RT for $570 last year, which turns out to be about the best deal I ever made-- there are Grovanas on Ebay for $930 or so, but they might go lower. (Prices do seem to be climbing.)

HOWEVER, if you don't mind a smaller size, looks like Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Field Chrono for $675-- a good price for 2017!

These got down to $599 last year, and I missed the sale... but luckily, someone who didn't want to flip his, and I got it for $620.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

eljay said:


> Hamilton chronographs frequently go for less than $1000 and some of them come down as far as $500 when they're "on sale". Also, Ashford has a bunch of them in "pre-owned" condition for decent prices, in many cases lower than the best sale prices I've seen.
> 
> PM sent regarding watchgooroo.





Catalyzt said:


> You have to hunt and maybe wait for a while, but for a diver, I like the Revue Thommen (of Grovana) 300m chrono. I got the RT for $570 last year, which turns out to be about the best deal I ever made-- there are Grovanas on Ebay for $930 or so, but they might go lower. (Prices do seem to be climbing.)
> 
> HOWEVER, if you don't mind a smaller size, looks like Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Field Chrono for $675-- a good price for 2017!
> 
> These got down to $599 last year, and I missed the sale... but luckily, someone who didn't want to flip his, and I got it for $620.


Thanks for the suggestions!! I've seen the Hamilton's on Ashford, but the only Hamilton Chronograph that really appeals to me is the X-landing GMT chronograph, which is pretty difficult to find since it was a limited edition and its discontinued. Do you happen to have a link for the RV chrono? Never seen that one.

I'm tempted to go on the hunt for an Eterna Soleure Moonphase (silver dial), but the deals on that have seemed to dried up too.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

raheelc said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!! I've seen the Hamilton's on Ashford, but the only Hamilton Chronograph that really appeals to me is the X-landing GMT chronograph, which is pretty difficult to find since it was a limited edition and its discontinued. Do you happen to have a link for the RV chrono? Never seen that one.
> 
> I'm tempted to go on the hunt for an Eterna Soleure Moonphase (silver dial), but the deals on that have seemed to dried up too.


There are currently several Eterna chrono on watchrecon in the $900 range.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> There are currently several Eterna chrono on watchrecon in the $900 range.


I only saw one silver dial version that's from a while back...I've pm'd the seller to see if it's still available


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Anyone aware of a good deal on an automatic chronograph sub $1000 (other than the Bulova's that were discussed a few pages back)?
> 
> I'm looking at a couple of the glycine chronographs that watchgooroo has, but not sure how much to offer on those.


Jomashop has some of the older Glycine chronos (crown logo) for $695. That's a good place to start with an offer with watchgooroo.

https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3945-106at-tb2.html


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

RBLAINE said:


> Not the best price ever, but these seem to be getting tougher to find: Bulova Snorkel Collection Men&apos;s 96B209 Quartz Blue Dial Bracelet 43mm Watch | eBay
> 
> $165 is not bad


I've had this one in my watch list for a while. They were $135 then a few weeks ago their prices went up. I have the surveyor in the list as well and that also went up in price.

Also isn't their warehouse in Huston?


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Tissot, Certina, and Swatch have ETA's Valjoux replacement with the partially plastic chronograph movement under $500 regularly.

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0854271601300.html


----------



## scottwaybright (Jul 7, 2016)

TJMaxx in Charlotte, NC (South Blvd.) has one Victorinox Night Vision on Green Strap for $119.99 on display. Looks like a very nice quartz. Not sure about the light feature.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Wristwatching said:


> Tissot, Certina, and Swatch have ETA's Valjoux replacement with the partially plastic chronograph movement under $500 regularly.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0854271601300.html


There is also this one I shared some time ago: https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-t-mens-watch-t0595271103100.html


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^^ How do we distinguish between plastic movement ETA and regular ETA?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^^ How do we distinguish between plastic movement ETA and regular ETA?


Any 775x movement is preferred over the plastic ones like ETA Caliber C01.211.

They are visibly quite different. Look at the movements in the two links above.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!! I've seen the Hamilton's on Ashford, but the only Hamilton Chronograph that really appeals to me is the X-landing GMT chronograph, which is pretty difficult to find since it was a limited edition and its discontinued. Do you happen to have a link for the RV chrono? Never seen that one.
> 
> I'm tempted to go on the hunt for an Eterna Soleure Moonphase (silver dial), but the deals on that have seemed to dried up too.


Just sold my x-landing on this forum! Sorry if only I'd known! It was the original Basel World prototype as well - a one off!

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Any 775x movement is preferred over the plastic ones like ETA Caliber C01.211.
> 
> They are visibly quite different. Look at the movements in the two links above.


Easy way is the hours dial. 7750 does 12 hours. The cheaper plastic ones only do 6

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

pesman said:


> Easy way is the hours dial. 7750 does 12 hours. The cheaper plastic ones only do 6


As info, the recent Bulova Accu-Swiss auto chrono bargains 63c212 Tellaro ($324) and 63c118 Murren ($348) have 12 hour subdials. Not sure if they are SW500 or 7750 (or one of each)


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Slickdeals has a pretty good price on a Hamilton Khaki Field Pioneer Manual Wind at Ashford

$369 + free shipping w/ code SDHFIELD369










This watch hasn't been available new for a while. Ashford had been selling these for $505, then recently lowered to $405 as a weekly special, so this the lowest I've seen.


----------



## RBear (Apr 1, 2014)

Skx009 going for £147 bnib on eBay. I bought one last night!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

cgrey2 said:


> Slickdeals has a pretty good price on a Hamilton Khaki Field Pioneer Manual Wind at Ashford
> 
> $369 + free shipping w/ code SDHFIELD369
> 
> ...


Knew I recognized it from somewhere... The dial and hands are essentially the same as the "unique" one from Interstellar, the differences being the bezel on this case and being a hand wind rather than an auto as in the film. Might be an interesting project to put the guts from this into a spare hand wind khaki case if they fit for the movie aficionado. Beautiful watch(es) either way, the regular khaki fields do nothing for me but these are absolutely gorgeous IMO.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

Bulova Accutron II Snorkel UHF (black and yellow/green dial) with chrono functions for $189 at Amazon US.

Lowest price met few months ago at $170, so it's quite an interesting price, if not a bargain. It has been sold even close to $500.

Is it a good deal? Any opinions on this model? I've seen lots of compliments on its brother the lobster blue and orange but not for this one which includes chrono functions.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

catcherus said:


> Bulova Accutron II Snorkel UHF (black and yellow/green dial) with chrono functions for $189 at Amazon US.
> 
> Lowest price met few months ago at $170, so it's quite an interesting price, if not a bargain. It has been sold even close to $500.
> 
> Is it a good deal? Any opinions on this model? I've seen lots of compliments on its brother the lobster blue and orange but not for this one which includes chrono functions.


Certified Watch has the black/white/yellow chrono for $162 less whatever code you can find: https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ic-watch-color-silver-toned-model-96b237.html


----------



## Jncky (Aug 6, 2015)

Aaaannnnd the trigger has been pulled on the Hamilton Khaki Field Pioneer Manual Wind (*H60419533)*... I just sold a watch and told myself I would stop buying watches for a while... Who was I kidding. I really hope the watch is in good shape even tough it's NOS. I wonder if the leather is still ok. (Although I will probably change the strap) I think I read somewhere that parts (Mostly the crown) are harder to find. That's so me. I click 'buy' and then I worry .

Damn this thread. Love/hate relationship here!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

catcherus said:


> Bulova Accutron II Snorkel UHF (black and yellow/green dial) with chrono functions for $189 at Amazon US.
> 
> Lowest price met few months ago at $170, so it's quite an interesting price, if not a bargain. It has been sold even close to $500.
> 
> Is it a good deal? Any opinions on this model? I've seen lots of compliments on its brother the lobster blue and orange but not for this one which includes chrono functions.


A decent deal for a terrific quartz Accutron II chrono on an excellent coffin link bracelet, it was below $120 over the holidays last winter. Got this one new for $119 delivered:

96b237 Snorkel chrono










There is a big difference between the 3-hander 262KHz and the Chronograph 262KHz movements, even though both are labeled Accutron II.

Precisionist chrono vs Accutron chrono quote:

"It is important to note that the Precisionist movement in the Accutron II collection of watches is slightly different than the movement in the larger Precisionist watches (collection). That is because in order to reduce the size of the movement for these more classic timepieces Bulova needed to use smaller batteries. To maintain the same three year battery life Bulova slowed down the frequency of the watch so that is uses a bit less power. So what does all this mean? Basically in order to have a watch that is not so large, Bulova decided to offer a bit less accuracy. Having said that, these are still much more accurate than "traditional" quartz movements. So while the larger Precisionist movements are "way" more accurate than most quartz movements, the Accutron II Precisionist movements are "much" more accurate."

Bulova Accutron II Surveyor With Precisionist Movement Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch

They also slowed down the beat rate of the sweep to 8 bps from the 16 bps of the big Precisionist

Video showing the 8 bps sweep of the Accutron II chrono sweep hand:






Video showing smooth 16 bps sweep of the non-chrono 98b252 lobster:


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> As info, the recent Bulova Accu-Swiss auto chrono bargains 63c212 Tellaro ($324) and 63c118 Murren ($348) have 12 hour subdials. Not sure if they are SW500 or 7750 (or one of each)


Yeah, agreed-- I cannot figure out what movement is in the Tellaro, and can't find any reliable source. I have a feeling it's the SW500 because it has more gear lash than my other two 7750s, but thats just a wild guess. I don't think the SW500 has any plastic parts, but my research on this has been pretty cursory.

Again noting that-- I think-- the $325 Tellaro is typically the black model, not the blue one. If anyone got the blue version for $320, that's a good deal.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Whoa-- someone jump on this one. Hamilton Khaki Field Chrono, the telemeter version with bracelet, supposedly a store display model for $500.

I have seen these in real life; they are small, but really nice. I just happen to like the tachymeter better, but the red second hand is sweet.

Hamilton Khaki Field H71416137-SD Men's Watch , watches


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Catalyzt said:


> Whoa-- someone jump on this one. Hamilton Khaki Field Chrono, the telemeter version with bracelet, supposedly a store display model for $500.
> 
> I have seen these in real life; they are small, but really nice. I just happen to like the tachymeter better, but the red second hand is sweet.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field H71416137-SD Men's Watch , watches


----------



## mrhightower11 (Mar 30, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Swiss auto with ETA 2824 movement for $175 with code SDDOUBLE175
> 
> 88 Rue du Rhone Double 8 Origin 87WA120054


Does anybody have opinion or info on this watch or brand? I read that they were founded by the grandchild of Raymond Weil but nothing about the movements or factory build...or even a review seems to exist lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

I saw this Filson at a TJMaxx tonight, in Gilbert, AZ. Journeyman GMT in brass (PVD) for $159.99. I would have grabbed it, but I already have the Dutch Harbor (and I just splurged on an Oris Pointer Moon I've had my eye on for a while).

They had a few other Filsons, but this was, by far, the nicest of the bunch.
Gilbert & Gerrmann, for those in the area.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

mrhightower11 said:


> Does anybody have opinion or info on this watch or brand? I read that they were founded by the grandchild of Raymond Weil but nothing about the movements or factory build...or even a review seems to exist lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More of a fashion-y brand, 88 rue du Rhone is not doing well and shrinking their inventory. They're a new brand but didn't get a ton of traction in the market despite the late Raymond Weil's connections.

It should be good quality and the ETA 2824-2 is a workhorse with style. Definitely "going out of business" prices though if you catch my drift.


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

eljay said:


> Certified Watch has the black/white/yellow chrono for $162 less whatever code you can find: https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ic-watch-color-silver-toned-model-96b237.html


Sorry I can't post links yet I think.

I was talking about 96B236 reference, which is over $350 in CWS.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

Chirv said:


> Knew I recognized it from somewhere... The dial and hands are essentially the same as the "unique" one from Interstellar, the differences being the bezel on this case and being a hand wind rather than an auto as in the film. Might be an interesting project to put the guts from this into a spare hand wind khaki case if they fit for the movie aficionado. Beautiful watch(es) either way, the regular khaki fields do nothing for me but these are absolutely gorgeous IMO.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


While the pictures don't seem to be working, earlier this year someone did exactly what you're describing. Check out the thread here, although, without pictures it's just not as fun... https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/hamilton-interstellar-murph-watch-mod-4173490.html


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> A decent deal for a terrific quartz Accutron II chrono on an excellent coffin link bracelet, it was below $120 over the holidays last winter. Got this one new for $119 delivered:
> 
> 96b237 Snorkel chrono
> 
> ...


What about 96B236? Is it 8bps or 16?? As an Accutron precisionist model it should be working at 16bps, shouldn't it?

Btw, thanks for the explanation, I didn't know the differences between both models

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Black Murren Swiss-Made auto chrono 65c115 for $324 delivered, refurbished:

Bulova Accu Swiss Men&apos;s 65C115 Murren Chronograph Automatic Black 41mm Watch | eBay


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

catcherus said:


> What about 96B236? Is it 8bps or 16?? As an Accutron precisionist model it should be working at 16bps, shouldn't it?
> 
> Btw, thanks for the explanation, I didn't know the differences between both models


8bps.

Only the 3-hander versions of Accutron II are 16bps.

98b247


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> 8bps.
> 
> Only the 3-hander Accutron II are 16bps.


Thanks for the info 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

catcherus said:


> Sorry I can't post links yet I think.
> 
> I was talking about 96B236 reference, which is over $350 in CWS.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Whoops, I got lobster and snorkel confused


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

EDIT: Sorry didn't realize this was already posted

Ashford has this GORGEOUS Hamilton Khaki Pioneer watch for $369 with code SDHFIELD369. Those hands and bezel are stunning in my opinion and it being a handwind movement just adds to the charm

Hamilton Khaki Field H60419533 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

City74 said:


> EDIT: Sorry didn't realize this was already posted
> 
> Ashford has this GORGEOUS Hamilton Khaki Pioneer watch for $369 with code SDHFIELD369. Those hands and bezel are stunning in my opinion and it being a handwind movement just adds to the charm
> 
> ...


I like everything about that watch, 40 mm size and screw-down Crown would have made it perfect.

Ashford is gray Market correct? So the only warranty I have on that watch is from them directly? I only ask because my brother had a khaki field automatic that had to be sent back to Hamilton three times for Crown problems.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Ashford is gray Market correct? So the only warranty I have on that watch is from them directly?


Yes to both.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

trigger pulled on the manual pioneer.
happy bday to me, yaaaayyyy...

thanks to the op for the heads up.

btw - are there any codes on the ashford preowned? some of those store displays look hot.
tempted on the pioneer chrono, but im not sure about the movement - the ETA h-31 is the one with the plastic chrono parts, correct?


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

feltharg said:


> trigger pulled on the manual pioneer.
> happy bday to me, yaaaayyyy...
> 
> thanks to the op for the heads up.


I bit on the Hammy Field Mechanical Pioneer too. I hope it wears smaller than its lug-to-lug size.

Just make sure you inspect the watch carefully before wearing it. The last 2 Hamiltons I bought from Ashford had to be returned for defects.

And happy bday!


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

feltharg said:


> trigger pulled on the manual pioneer.
> happy bday to me, yaaaayyyy...
> 
> thanks to the op for the heads up.
> ...


I don't think anything stacks with pre-owned sales. Cash back sites will probably work however for a few extra bucks off.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

No chris ward coupons or sales lately?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

feltharg said:


> trigger pulled on the manual pioneer.
> happy bday to me, yaaaayyyy...
> 
> thanks to the op for the heads up.
> ...


"the ETA h-31 is the one with the plastic chrono parts, correct?"....Incorrect. the H-31 is a modified 7750/7753 with an extended power reserve (and to get the extended power reserve, I believe they {Hamilton/ETA.. reduced the beat count).


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This strikes me as a really good deal on a nice-looking, grab-and-go solar field watch -- IF you can still use that "first three orders" 15% off coupon code at Jet.

Seiko SNE095 on bracelet. 40mm, 100m water resistance, and I just love the no-worries use of solar. $80.71 with the coupon code, and a tiny BeFrugal rebate takes it below $80 to $78.69.

Everyone else seems to be in the $95-$105 range on this watch.

https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Black...Watch-SNE095/93f397074728468f95519f5a6c0ed995


----------



## swolelax (Apr 5, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> No chris ward coupons or sales lately?





valuewatchguy said:


> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk




*UK codes are 
100CW17 for over 500
** 50CW17 for over 300*
​*US codes are 
125CW17 for over $625 and 
65CW17 for over $375

MOD10 gives you 10% which might be better for their more expensive pices.*


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This strikes me as a really good deal on a nice-looking, grab-and-go solar field watch -- IF you can still use that "first three orders" 15% off coupon code at Jet.
> 
> Seiko SNE095 on bracelet. 40mm, 100m water resistance, and I just love the no-worries use of solar. $80.71 with the coupon code, and a tiny BeFrugal rebate takes it below $80 to $78.69.
> 
> ...


I bought this watch a couple of years ago during a flash sale at the old WOW. Recall it was under $70. Although I rarely wear, it is an excellent field watch rated at 100M. Typical Seiko lume on all hands, hour indices and even the 6, 9 12 numerals. The real kicker is my sample is incredibly accurate, within 15 - 18 spy...that is seconds per year! Realize it must be an outlier but puts to shame most of my Bulova Accutron II / Precisionist.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Seiko Turtles are $229 on Massdrop

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-turtle-srp77x-automatic-watch


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Alpina "Alpiner 4" on Amazon Warehouse deals has been steadily finding itself down to a pretty nice price: https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Alpin...qid=1504803251&sr=1-2&refinements=p_89:Alpina


----------



## mrhightower11 (Mar 30, 2017)

OvrSteer said:


> More of a fashion-y brand, 88 rue du Rhone is not doing well and shrinking their inventory. They're a new brand but didn't get a ton of traction in the market despite the late Raymond Weil's connections.
> 
> It should be good quality and the ETA 2824-2 is a workhorse with style. Definitely "going out of business" prices though if you catch my drift.


Hey, thanks for the reply. I just couldn't find any product sheet anywhere that confirms that it is powered by an ETA 2824-2! Where did you find that info?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

swolelax said:


> *UK codes are
> 100CW17 for over 500
> ** 50CW17 for over 300*
> ​*US codes are
> ...


That puts the C65 Vintage at $550 shipped. Ugh I should buy one


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

jmarkpatton said:


> Seiko Turtles are $229 on Massdrop
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-turtle-srp77x-automatic-watch


Another Massdrop deal that really isn't a deal


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

City74 said:


> Another Massdrop deal that really isn't a deal


As noted elsewhere, the 773 is a little harder to find at $230. I'm counting this one as a deal. The 777 not as much of a deal.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

mrhightower11 said:


> Hey, thanks for the reply. I just couldn't find any product sheet anywhere that confirms that it is powered by an ETA 2824-2! Where did you find that info?


In RyanD's original post:

"Swiss auto with ETA 2824 movement for $175 with code SDDOUBLE175

88 Rue du Rhone Double 8 Origin 87WA120054"


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

I dont know. Its kind of a deal. Used ones are selling for $225 - $250, so a new one for $229 is a good deal to me


----------



## mrhightower11 (Mar 30, 2017)

OvrSteer said:


> In RyanD's original post:
> 
> "Swiss auto with ETA 2824 movement for $175 with code SDDOUBLE175
> 
> 88 Rue du Rhone Double 8 Origin 87WA120054"


It just so appears to be nearly impossible to find something from the company itself that indicates that it indeed an ETA movement. That might be the cheapest entry point to a "Swiss made" ETA watch with sapphire crystal and full SS band watch that I have ever seen. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> As noted elsewhere, the 773 is a little harder to find at $230. I'm counting this one as a deal. The 777 not as much of a deal.


There are a bunch of 773 on the bay for under $250. They just had 8% cash back, as they have a lot recently. That puts them at $225 after rebate. Creation has them for $259. They will give 8-10% off if you ask. That puts them around $230. Again, not really a deal on massdrop as usual


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

For those of us outside the US, it is a deal on the Mass Drop Seiko 773 and the 775 on the SS bracelets. The SS bracelet versions attract a premium usually, so considering shipping is cheap and the prices for all the models are uniform, the deal is OK. I bought my 775 for $221 from Creation, but that was only after a 15% eBay coupon which only rolls around a couple of times a year in Australia. The only thing that concerns me is the MD warranty.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

City74 said:


> That puts the C65 Vintage at $550 shipped. Ugh I should buy one


Yeah that's what i was thinking. I had one earlier this year but endlink fit issues that CW couldnt get right after 3 months led to a final return.

I like the watch enough to try again. CW is not the easiest to deal with.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yeah that's what i was thinking. I had one earlier this year but endlink fit issues that CW couldnt get right after 3 months led to a final return.
> 
> I like the watch enough to try again. CW is not the easiest to deal with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I want the one on leather so shouldn't have that issue. It's just the decision part I'm having issues with haha


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

Someone needs to relax...



City74 said:


> There are a bunch of 773 on the bay for under $250. They just had 8% cash back, as they have a lot recently. That puts them at $225 after rebate. Creation has them for $259. They will give 8-10% off if you ask. That puts them around $230. Again, not really a deal on massdrop as usual


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

automatico said:


> Someone needs to relax...


There is no relaxing allowed when it comes to posting deals. If a deal is posted it will be vetted and deemed a deal or not. That's one of the great things about this thread, a deal that's not really a deal gets called out. I've posted a few that I thought were deals that weren't and got nailed for it.

It's never personal and it makes the thread better for everyone.


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

I've seen much worst deals posted than this however...



jcombs1 said:


> There is no relaxing allowed when it comes to posting deals. If a deal is posted it will be vetted and deemed a deal or not. That's one of the great things about this thread, a deal that's not really a deal gets called out. I've posted a few that I thought were deals that weren't and got nailed for it.
> 
> It's never personal and it makes the thread better for everyone.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Here's what a little tweaker I am:

Someone posted that Hamilton field watch and it made me bitter about my epic $150 Hamilton deal that canceled from Jet. Like a year ago. 

Then there's some idle chatter about Accutron II movements and that has me a little less zen about the black dial Surveyor I posted for $99 months ago but passed on myself (you're welcome, Yankeexpress). And I actually got a green dial Surveyor later that I wear more than I would the black one. But the black one was on a bracelet. That I didn't even like all that much BUT THAT MAKES IT A BETTER DEAL.

I should be grateful the deal landscape has been so barren. I'll have nothing to regret buying and nothing to regret not buying.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

You know, somedays you just can't get an attachment to work. Argh!

Is it wrong to start eating your emergency rations if you think the Hurricane won't hit your area? Cracker Jacks and Crunch and Munch are just too good to leave in the pantry.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Jncky said:


> Aaaannnnd the trigger has been pulled on the Hamilton Khaki Field Pioneer Manual Wind (*H60419533)*... I just sold a watch and told myself I would stop buying watches for a while... Who was I kidding. I really hope the watch is in good shape even tough it's NOS. I wonder if the leather is still ok. (Although I will probably change the strap) I think I read somewhere that parts (Mostly the crown) are harder to find. That's so me. I click 'buy' and then I worry .
> 
> Damn this thread. Love/hate relationship here!


That strap is loony. I put mine on a canvas made from my Dad's US Army duffle bag...


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> That strap is loony. I put mine on a canvas made from my Dad's US Army duffle bag...


Love it!


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Recoil Rob said:


> That strap is loony. I put mine on a canvas made from my Dad's US Army duffle bag...
> 
> View attachment 12489759
> 
> ...


Very cool. Who made the strap?


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

Recoil Rob said:


> That strap is loony. I put mine on a canvas made from my Dad's US Army duffle bag...
> 
> View attachment 12489759
> 
> ...


Really nice strap. Wish I had the skills to make straps from my old military equipment too.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who gave suggestions on an Auto Chrono under $1k...I was actually able to pick up not one, but two chronograph watches (I think I may have a problem! Need to sell off a few from the collection now). The first is an Eterna Soleure Moonphase watch (from a WUS member)...and the second watch I literally just purchased a few minutes ago. Not sure if its's been posted already, but Ashford has the Hamilton Pan Europ Chrono (black dial) pre-owned (Never worn), for $589...could potentially get it for less with ebates/be frugal cashback, and any Amex promo offers. That's by far the cheapest I've seen for this watch (even ones on the forum are recently selling for higher). Link:

Hamilton Timeless Classic H35756735-SD Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

TDKFM said:


> Very cool. Who made the strap?


Drew's Canvas Straps.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello 

I have some questions about discounts on ebay please : 
How much % can it reach for watches ? (eg : 5% untill the 15th of September : is it a good bargain ?)
Do you know how often ? 

More generally if there's a better time in the year to increase discounts ?

Thanks


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

As many told me when I grabbed mine, test the crap out of the chrono function and make sure everything resets. Mine is rock-solid, so-far. I paid $549 after the Ashford Amex rebate.



raheelc said:


> Thanks to everyone who gave suggestions on an Auto Chrono under $1k...I was actually able to pick up not one, but two chronograph watches (I think I may have a problem! Need to sell off a few from the collection now). The first is an Eterna Soleure Moonphase watch (from a WUS member)...and the second watch I literally just purchased a few minutes ago. Not sure if its's been posted already, but Ashford has the Hamilton Pan Europ Chrono (black dial) pre-owned (Never worn), for $589...could potentially get it for less with ebates/be frugal cashback, and any Amex promo offers. That's by far the cheapest I've seen for this watch (even ones on the forum are recently selling for higher). Link:
> 
> Hamilton Timeless Classic H35756735-SD Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 12489889


----------



## yourok72 (Jul 14, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Alpina "Alpiner 4" on Amazon Warehouse deals has been steadily finding itself down to a pretty nice price


Even better price on the blue dial version: AL-525NS5AQ6B

Both models don't have gmt tho....


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Zeno Men&apos;s Gentlemen Black Dial Black Leather Strap Automatic Watch 6662-2824-G1 | eBay

$219










You can't ask for more at that price.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

yourok72 said:


> Even better price on the blue dial version: AL-525NS5AQ6B
> 
> Both models don't have gmt tho....


The black dial was around $570 new yesterday.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

A so so deal, but only the Pepsi on rubber is available now. Sometimes I regret selling my 777. I would have bought the blue on bracelet if they were still available.



jmarkpatton said:


> Seiko Turtles are $229 on Massdrop
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-turtle-srp77x-automatic-watch


----------



## Conchita Turtle (Feb 7, 2010)

colgex said:


> Zeno Men&apos;s Gentlemen Black Dial Black Leather Strap Automatic Watch 6662-2824-G1 | eBay
> 
> $219
> 
> ...


I have this watch, with another dial (also slightly dommed) and hands, rebranded as "Kronos" spaniard brand. It was bought, as a gift, by a relative, at full MSRP in a posh jewelry.

Fully recomended at 219USD, it's an incredible price. Although I have much more expensive watches, it's one of my favourites. Very nicely finished, and comfortable to wear.


----------



## Jncky (Aug 6, 2015)

I just received the Hamilton Pioneer H60419533 from Ashford. Got hit hard with customs... I have a question. This is my first 'mechanical' time piece (All my other watches are automatic). As I wind the watch, the crown goes slighthly backward. I make a full turn of the crown and when I release it, the crown turns back by itself. Like if it has pressure on it (Which I know it does) Is this normal ? Hope i'm making myself clear...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Jncky said:


> I just received the Hamilton Pioneer H60419533 from Ashford. Got hit hard with customs... I have a question. This is my first 'mechanical' time piece (All my other watches are automatic). As I wind the watch, the crown goes slighthly backward. I make a full turn of the crown and when I release it, the crown turns back by itself. Like if it has pressure on it (Which I know it does) Is this normal ? Hope i'm making myself clear...


It's normal for the crown to spring back some on hand-winding only movements like your Hamilton. Automatic movements normally don't spring back when you hand wind them.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Code: 10OFFSEP


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted: Bulova Accu Swiss 63C120, $365 at Amazon. Seems like a good deal for an automatic chronograph with a Swiss (Sellita SW500, Valjoux 7750 clone) movement.


----------



## SwissArmyTenor (Aug 20, 2017)

Victorinox 241654 for $199 at TJ Maxx - brick and mortar store, just checked online and didn't see it. Saw a topic yesterday where someone mentioned getting a bargain at TJM. Thought it would be worth a visit. Amazon has it for $349, $369 @ Jomashop.... Give TJ Maxx a try!


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Got a blue from ebay seller watcheshalfprice

Bulova Accu Swiss Men&apos;s 63C121 Tellaro Chronograph Automatic 42mm Sport Watch | eBay

States factory refurb but mine was NIB with tags for $324









As with most auto chronos its pretty thick so put it on a NATO to lose the braclet weight



tc3 said:


> No sure if this has been posted: Bulova Accu Swiss 63C120, $365 at Amazon. Seems like a good deal for an automatic chronograph with a Swiss (Sellita SW500, Valjoux 7750 clone) movement.
> 
> View attachment 12491101


They also have the PVD for $299 if black's your bag . .

Bulova Accu Swiss Men&apos;s 65C116 Tellaro Chronograph Automatic Black 42.5mm Watch | eBay


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Timex Metropolitan Activity Tracker (Amazon warehouse deals), as low as $34. Most are used/refurbished but still a great deal. Link goes to main page, look on bottom right for "Other Sellers on Amazon".


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

Techme said:


> For those of us outside the US, it is a deal on the Mass Drop Seiko 773 and the 775 on the SS bracelets. The SS bracelet versions attract a premium usually, so considering shipping is cheap and the prices for all the models are uniform, the deal is OK. I bought my 775 for $221 from Creation, but that was only after a 15% eBay coupon which only rolls around a couple of times a year in Australia. The only thing that concerns me is the MD warranty.


Don't forget the custom fees if you order from massdrop outside of USD.

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

peatnick said:


> Got a blue from ebay seller watcheshalfprice
> 
> Bulova Accu Swiss Men&apos;s 63C121 Tellaro Chronograph Automatic 42mm Sport Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


That's a beauty! I bought a couple of refurbs from watcheshalfprice, and I couldn't find any indication that they'd ever been worn, or even out of the package.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Ulfgarrr said:


> Don't forget the custom fees if you order from massdrop outside of USD.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


Also, if you're ordering in California, you get to pay sales tax too.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

The Seiko Recraft SNKN73 is on sale at Amazon for $82.69. I have one; I replaced the bracelet with a gray Rios1931 echt Lamm (lamb skin) strap & it's a real beauty, a personal favorite.


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

ki6h said:


> The Seiko Recraft SNKN73 is on sale at Amazon for $82.69. I have one; I replaced the bracelet with a gray Rios echt Lamm (lamb skin) strap & it's a real beauty, a personal favorite.


Ohh, I should say that stock photos dont do it justice... This watch is a lot better in real life photo.
And strap - this one is a very good choice.


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

And to the deals.
How about Glycine F104 auto for $265?
Maybe not the all time low, but still a very competitve price.
More to that, you can choose between 40 or 48 mm.

Glycine Men&apos;s 3933.141AT.LBR7 F104 Automatic 40mm Silver Dial - GL0128 | eBay

Glycine Men&apos;s 3932.141AT.LB7R F104 Automatic 48mm Silver Dial - GL0125 | eBay


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

right_hook said:


> And to the deals.
> How about Glycine F104 auto for $265?
> Maybe not the all time low, but still a very competitve price.


$265 must be pretty close to ATL...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks like the gooroo is slashing prices something fierce. I picked this up last year after a $50 eBay coupon for about 250 and I thought it was a steal (still do) but this is even sweeter at $220. 








http://m.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Mens-...3A6678edad15e0ab4de60d8c1affed9d27%7Ciid%3A12


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> Looks like the gooroo is slashing prices something fierce.


It's not across the board. Most models seem to be about what they were. This one looks lower than I've seen previously:


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Certified has a Citizen Eco-Drive Aqualand yellow dial ana-digi diver, model JP1060-01X, for $174.99 with coupon code 'SAVE5'
Dollar Dig rebate takes it to $166.68. I see it nowhere else under $200.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...al-silicone-strap-men-s-watch-jp1060-01x.html


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for the tip! I'd never have considered this Recraft judging by the bland internet pix but your canvas strap won me over. My green dial Recraft is also much better looking in person.



ki6h said:


> The Seiko Recraft SNKN73 is on sale at Amazon for $82.69. I have one; I replaced the bracelet with a gray Rios echt Lamm (lamb skin) strap & it's a real beauty, a personal favorite.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Certified has a Citizen Eco-Drive Aqualand yellow dial ana-digi diver, model JP1060-01X, for $174.99 with coupon code 'SAVE5'
> Dollar Dig rebate takes it to $166.68. I see it nowhere else under $200.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...al-silicone-strap-men-s-watch-jp1060-01x.html
> ...


I love Citizen and would buy a lot more if they didn't have so many silly lug set-ups. If they could just do the standard sizes with a couple of exceptions just like everyone else, the World would be a better place.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Ulfgarrr said:


> Don't forget the custom fees if you order from massdrop outside of USD.
> Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


No customs fees (GST) in Australia, unless the item is over $1,000. The trade off is extremely slow shipping once it gets to Australia.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The TJ Maxx here also got some Victorinox watches in. They had this one for $129. Great looking watch for the price.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

cgrey2 said:


> It's not across the board. Most models seem to be about what they were. This one looks lower than I've seen previously:
> 
> View attachment 12493017


Definitely the lowest I've seen, but I cannot find this particular listing on ebay. Do you have a link or has it expired already?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

My local store had one of these two weeks ago. I would have bought it on the spot but the second hand was hitting either side of the 12 O'clock marker. I had to put it down and walk away. The watch was a lot bigger in person than I had expected.



RyanD said:


> The TJ Maxx here also got some Victorinox watches in. They had this one for $129. Great looking watch for the price.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Still ten hours left if this tickles your fancy...









Grovana Diver Men's Watch Model: 1571.2136


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Still ten hours left if this tickles your fancy...
> 
> View attachment 12494861
> 
> ...


Is this the watch that was supposed to have a ETA 2824 (25 jewels on the dial) and when opened, it contained a Sellita SW-200?

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SnapJag (Jul 30, 2017)

ki6h said:


> The Seiko Recraft SNKN73 is on sale at Amazon for $82.69. I have one; I replaced the bracelet with a gray Rios echt Lamm (lamb skin) strap & it's a real beauty, a personal favorite.


Just ordered mine. Thanks for the tip.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SnapJag (Jul 30, 2017)

Pulled the trigger for me as well on the Hamilton manual pioneer. Will be my second Hamilton, picked up the Hamilton Black Pan Euro earlier this week and waiting for its arrival. 

This will be my first manual hand wind. Looking forward to it. Great tip and code. Love the look. Not fond of the crystal guard, will remove it as has been suggested.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

Not sure if we mention Kick Starter on here as I know these can be a bit hit and miss. However Geckota - a British company who produce great straps and have a couple of cool looking quartz watches - have a really nice looking auto diver funding until 22 Sept. They have already hit their target but still great value for a punchy diver auto running a Miyota - I got together with some friends and we've plumped for a 3 pack at £333 per watch with extra straps.

At 42.5mm it's my perfect size but may a bit big for some. No date either.

The D1 - A Timeless Luxury Divers Watch by Geckota, via @Kickstarter https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/geckota/the-d1-a-timeless-luxury-diver-by-geckota

See what you think










Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

SnapJag said:


> Just ordered mine. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Where did you get the rios? I can't seem to locate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Amazon.de have the Gigandet G2 on deal of the day for €99. Not all of the G2's but most of them. 

I picked up up the blue 009.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

dman2112 said:


> Where did you get the rios? I can't seem to locate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's called the Stony Grey Cashmere strap and I got it from a company in Germany called Watchband24

https://www.watchband24.de/index.php










https://www.watchband24.de/hf6omosquec53ks1e9dbr648q2,3,2,1,3158,0,Lamb-Leather.html


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

The watch deals are completely garbage these days it saddens my heart and makes my bank account grin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

SnapJag said:


> Pulled the trigger for me as well on the Hamilton manual pioneer. Will be my second Hamilton, picked up the Hamilton Black Pan Euro earlier this week and waiting for its arrival.
> 
> This will be my first manual hand wind. Looking forward to it. Great tip and code. Love the look. Not fond of the crystal guard, will remove it as has been suggested.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


How much did this watch come out to cost? And what code did you use? Went back in the thread a few pages and couldn't seem to locate the deal.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

eljay said:


> Definitely the lowest I've seen, but I cannot find this particular listing on ebay. Do you have a link or has it expired already?


It is still there. Just search for "glycine airman sst" I did just now and it came up in second position on the list.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Cary5500 said:


> The watch deals are completely garbage these days it saddens my heart and makes my bank account grin.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speak for yourself, I've got an automatic Edox Hydro Sub in the mail I got for $350.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

eljay said:


> Definitely the lowest I've seen, but I cannot find this particular listing on ebay. Do you have a link or has it expired already?


Glycine Men&apos;s 3903.188 LB8B Airman SST GMT Automatic 24H Blue Dial Watch | eBay


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Cary5500 said:


> The watch deals are completely garbage these days it saddens my heart and makes my bank account grin.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm actually kind of glad it's been quiet. Let's me gear up over the next couple of months for Black Friday.


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Speak for yourself, I've got an automatic Edox Hydro Sub in the mail I got for $350.


Where did you get hydro sub? looking for it for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Cary5500 said:


> The watch deals are completely garbage these days it saddens my heart and makes my bank account grin.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's true. I still have two watches inbound. That Recraft from yesterday and a srp705 from Ashford's labor day sale. Desperate measures, etc.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Speak for yourself, I've got an automatic Edox Hydro Sub in the mail I got for $350.


Recently?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

raheelc said:


> How much did this watch come out to cost? And what code did you use? Went back in the thread a few pages and couldn't seem to locate the deal.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=44034023


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

This deal from Dexclusive was posted earlier. As the deals dried up a bit, might as well post a picture. Hard to resist a SKX007 for only $150, even though it is just a little bit less than the average price of about $180 these days. Manufactured in April 2017 so pretty factory fresh. I can't recall who posted this but thanks so much!


----------



## feltharg01 (Jun 28, 2015)

Not a deal 

For those lucky ones out there who already received their pioneer - what's the lug size? I mean regular strap width


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

ergezen1 said:


> Where did you get hydro sub? looking for it for a while.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I picked it up on eBay, there was only one.



rogt said:


> Recently?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Yeah not long ago, still waiting on it arriving at my house.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

This one is strictly for the Irish and UK crowd.

Argos are selling the Bulova military watch 96b229 on nato for €76.99/£57.99

http://www.argos.ie/static/Product/partNumber/5380873/Trail/searchtext%3EBULOVA.htm

Buy Bulova Men's Stainless Steel Green Military Strap Watch at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Watches, Clearance jewellery and watches, Jewellery and watches.


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

pesman said:


> Not sure if we mention Kick Starter on here as I know these can be a bit hit and miss. However Geckota - a British company who produce great straps and have a couple of cool looking quartz watches - have a really nice looking auto diver funding until 22 Sept. They have already hit their target but still great value for a punchy diver auto running a Miyota - I got together with some friends and we've plumped for a 3 pack at £333 per watch with extra straps.
> 
> At 42.5mm it's my perfect size but may a bit big for some. No date either.
> 
> ...


I went for the noir the first day of the campaign. I really look forward to
receiving it.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Glycine Men&apos;s 3903.188 LB8B Airman SST GMT Automatic 24H Blue Dial Watch | eBay


Thanks. I wonder why some of glycine-direct's listings ship to Australia and some (such as this one) don't.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Cary5500 said:


> The watch deals are completely garbage these days it saddens my heart and makes my bank account grin.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You said it brother. That Hamilton Pioneer Manual Wind was the first interesting deal in months, and I already have one.

Sad state of affairs.....


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

Amazon UK has the Glycine f104 3932-14At-Lb7r.for £299 delivered. I dont know if this is a great price bt im sure it aint been this cheap for us over here.









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

55% off Oris at ToM. They have a few unusual models.


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

feltharg01 said:


> Not a deal
> 
> For those lucky ones out there who already received their pioneer - what's the lug size? I mean regular strap width


21mm


----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

ki6h said:


> It's called the Stony Grey Cashmere strap and I got it from a company in Germany called Watchband24
> 
> https://www.watchband24.de/index.php
> 
> ...


Perfect thanks. I found it here in the states from Panatime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zargoz (Jan 30, 2017)

RyanD said:


> 55% off Oris at ToM. They have a few unusual models.


Thanks... caved and picked up a Divers 65. Just under a grand with Ebates and a coupon. Have been eyeing those for a long while.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Rado D-star 200 chrono at ashford for $1099. Code AFFSTAR200. Also have the ceramica for $588 with code.

Rado D-Star R15965152 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Rado D-star 200 chrono at ashford for $1099. Code AFFSTAR200. Also have the ceramica for $588 with code.
> 
> Rado D-Star R15965152 Men's Watch , watches
> View attachment 12497557


What is the code for ceramica?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

RyanD said:


> 55% off Oris at ToM. They have a few unusual models.


Can you please tell me what is ToM? I want to look at those Oris deals

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Ulfgarrr said:


> Can you please tell me what is ToM? I want to look at those Oris deals
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


Touch of Modern.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ulfgarrr said:


> Can you please tell me what is ToM? I want to look at those Oris deals
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


Allow me to answer in deal form: brand new B&R BR03-90 Big Date Power Reserve 42mm.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...big-date-power-reserve-automatic-br039-unworn


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

LePerfect on eBay has the Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Radio-Controlled Chronograph on bracelet, AT8020-54L, for $288.99. That's about $30 to $40 less than anybody else.

Citizen Men&apos;s AT8020-54L "Blue Angels" Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Dress Watch 13205097546 | eBay


----------



## rodolfoscl (Jun 20, 2017)

Ulfgarrr said:


> Can you please tell me what is ToM? I want to look at those Oris deals
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


Where is that my friend? Some URLs?


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

colgex said:


> Zeno Men&apos;s Gentlemen Black Dial Black Leather Strap Automatic Watch 6662-2824-G1 | eBay
> 
> $219
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, bought it on your recommendation. Hope to have it by Friday. Still available if you want one.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

11% off Carpenter watches (based out of Brooklyn) for 9/11. Great watches. Code 911.


----------



## dinek (Oct 3, 2016)

ergezen1 said:


> What is the code for ceramica?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Code: AFFCERAMIC588*


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Update: The stainless model with black dial is now sold out. All Neil's watches are limited run. I should mention, also, that with shipping the discount brings both remaining models to $566.



atdegs said:


> 11% off Carpenter watches (based out of Brooklyn) for 9/11. Great watches. Code 911.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

atdegs said:


> Update: The stainless model with black dial is now sold out. All Neil's watches are limited run. I should mention, also, that with shipping the discount brings both remaining models to $566.


Love mine.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Mine is still nearly brand new, so I'm all set for now, but are you ready to pull the trigger on the white dial or the brass?



Jeep99dad said:


> Love mine.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

atdegs said:


> Mine is still nearly brand new, so I'm all set for now, but are you ready to pull the trigger on the white dial or the brass?


I'd not mind a Brass white dial blued hands


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

atdegs said:


> Update: The stainless model with black dial is now sold out. All Neil's watches are limited run. I should mention, also, that with shipping the discount brings both remaining models to $566.


What am I missing here? Price tag seems steep for a watch with 821A movement which is essentially the 8200. At this range should be at least a 9015 or sw200?????


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> LePerfect on eBay has the Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Radio-Controlled Chronograph on bracelet, AT8020-54L, for $288.99. That's about $30 to $40 less than anybody else.
> 
> Citizen Men&apos;s AT8020-54L "Blue Angels" Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Dress Watch 13205097546 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 12497733


I prefer something with a bit more visual complexity to the dial face......

(Actually, when my eyes were younger and my own sense of taste a bit different, when I was still working on the world's largest collections of ever stronger flashlights, pocket knives and eventually ever larger thumb flash drives, I'd have been ALL about this watch----for a watch buff, it might even be a 'rite of passage' but quite notably, it IS a Citizen, after all=+100...)


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

The movement is the downside to it, but the 821A is a workhorse, and it's at least been dressed up a bit for this application. There really isn't anything else like it on the market though, especially in brass/bronze. To answer your question, you're paying in large part for the design and craftsmanship. You're right though, if you're buying watches on spec, you can scroll right past this one.



rogt said:


> What am I missing here? Price tag seems steep for a watch with 821A movement which is essentially the 8200. At this range should be at least a 9015 or sw200?????


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

UPDATE - My blue Helgray TCD-01 arrived today. A couple of things. The box is beautiful and the case and bracelet are REALLY well done in what appears to be a very high grade titanium. I love the watches look and feel and the light weight doesn't bother me a bit. The blue is NOT the blue show in pictures though, it's a more softer/muted blue. My guess is that the use of a flash makes the blue appear brighter. 

All in all I would've been VERY happy to keep this watch, ESPECIALLY at $129. However, upon inspection there is a flippin' human hair trapped under the crystal at the 59 minute mark. Can't believe that this was not caught during some kind of pre-ship inspection. Waiting for my return postage information to send this one back. Let's see how Helgray handles recovery with a customer. More to come........


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> UPDATE - My blue Helgray TCD-01 arrived today. A couple of things. The box is beautiful and the case and bracelet are REALLY well done in what appears to be a very high grade titanium. I love the watches look and feel and the light weight doesn't bother me a bit. The blue is NOT the blue show in pictures though, it's a more softer/muted blue. My guess is that the use of a flash makes the blue appear brighter.
> 
> All in all I would've been VERY happy to keep this watch, ESPECIALLY at $129. However, upon inspection there is a flippin' human hair trapped under the crystal at the 59 minute mark. Can't believe that this was not caught during some kind of pre-ship inspection. Waiting for my return postage information to send this one back. Let's see how Helgray handles recovery with a customer. More to come........


If I recall I think we warned ya about the blue and Helgray customer service


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

City74 said:


> If I recall I think we warned ya about the blue and Helgray customer service


Indeed you did. So far this is a QC issue. We'll see if it evolves into a customer service issue.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Cvp33 said:


> Indeed you did. So far this is a QC issue. We'll see if it evolves into a customer service issue.


Is the hair stuck between the case and the crystal or just under the dial? I'd be afraid to send a watch there for service and get it back god-knows-when. It is usually a really simple fix, I'd get it done locally (or yourself) and avoid the hassle of experimenting their CS.

Could you post an actual pic of the watch, I'm curious about this shade of blue. Almost pulled the trigger myself but those CS stories made me pass.

Good luck

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Hrmmm; what to make of these Chinese Neymar divers?

The specs are solid: 5mm thick, anti-reflective sapphire crystal; BGW9 lume, 1000m water resistance and helium release valve, ceramic bezel. Seiko NH35 movement, which to me is kind of 'meh,' but solid enough. For a Rolex-looking watch, there are no copyright violations or otherwise embarrassing wording on the dial -- which in and of itself is a miracle on a Chinese watch.

They want $389 for this on the company's site, and an eBay seller wants $316.53. But on Amazon, it's $239 -- farther than I like to go on a Chinese watch, but a really solid price for the specs. Looks great, but it's a chunk. 44mm, 16.5mm thick and 52mm lug-to-lug, which won't work for a lot of you but is no problem for me.

https://www.amazon.com/NEYMAR-master-pieces-sapphire-helium/dp/B072SDC87J






Having just got the similar-looking Tisell Marine Diver, I'm considering the two-tone model for $20 more. (I know you don't like two-tone. I do. That's what's important.)

https://www.amazon.com/NEYMAR-Resistant-3300ft-Steel-Rose-Advance/dp/B072SJXGXS






EDIT: And in the time it took to post this, both sold out.

Incidentally, when you search 'Neymar dive watch,' you get stuff on the Brazilian footballer flopping to the turf. Heh.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Both Neymars appear in stock when I follow the links.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Hrmmm; what to make of these Chinese Neymar divers?
> 
> The specs are solid: 5mm thick, anti-reflective sapphire crystal; BGW9 lume, 1000m water resistance and helium release valve, ceramic bezel. Seiko NH35 movement, which to me is kind of 'meh,' but solid enough. For a Rolex-looking watch, there are no copyright violations or otherwise embarrassing wording on the dial -- which in and of itself is a miracle on a Chinese watch.
> 
> ...


Very interesting. Thanks for the info. Think the Tisell has it beat with the 9015 movement.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

They should get the football/soccer player Neymar as a brand ambassador lol.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Hrmmm; what to make of these Chinese Neymar divers?
> 
> The specs are solid: 5mm thick, anti-reflective sapphire crystal; BGW9 lume, 1000m water resistance and helium release valve, ceramic bezel. Seiko NH35 movement, which to me is kind of 'meh,' but solid enough. For a Rolex-looking watch, there are no copyright violations or otherwise embarrassing wording on the dial -- which in and of itself is a miracle on a Chinese watch.
> 
> ...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

primerak said:


> They should get the football/soccer player Neymar as a brand ambassador lol.


He'd probably send them a C&D...

Then flop about on the turf for a bit.


----------



## BravelyDefault (Sep 1, 2017)

eljay said:


> He'd probably send them a C&D...
> 
> Then flop about on the turf for a bit.


Funny how Neymar has been spotted with fake watches several times already.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Really?!, he only made 10.3 mill in salary + sponsorships last year, what's the point?



BravelyDefault said:


> Funny how Neymar has been spotted with fake watches several times already.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Damn, I lost all the offers on ToM. I'm glad they have some awesome products I didn't even know I needed though. Like this:









"to keep your shirt perfectly tucked in"


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

What a time to be alive


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I was in the same boat. Looking for a blue dialed watch and this being a Canadian would make it even sweeter but there was something about the blue, and also the CS complaints.



smille76 said:


> Could you post an actual pic of the watch, I'm curious about this shade of blue. Almost pulled the trigger myself but those CS stories made me pass.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> ...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I was in the same boat. Looking for a blue dialed watch and this being a Canadian would make it even sweeter but there was something about the blue, and also the CS complaints.


Yes,

They are about a 25 minutes drive from my home and one of the worst CS track record here....what a shame..

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Damn, I lost all the offers on ToM. I'm glad they have some awesome products I didn't even know I needed though. Like this:
> 
> View attachment 12500003
> 
> ...


I have a few questions. Can I wear these with a dive or sport watch or would a classic dress watch only work in this situation? Must I wear pants with them? If I must wear pants, can I wear shorts and have the leg band stick out from the bottom? These are questions that must be answered.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Damn, I lost all the offers on ToM. I'm glad they have some awesome products I didn't even know I needed though. Like this:
> 
> View attachment 12500003
> 
> ...


It's so heartening to know that civilization and inventiveness still lives today. To think we now have a chance to eradicate 'plumbers butt' from the planet forever, makes me think there's hope yet for mankind.

I think as a goodwill gesture towards world peace, we should send some of these to that nut job 'leader' of N. Korea....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Damn, I lost all the offers on ToM. I'm glad they have some awesome products I didn't even know I needed though. Like this:
> 
> View attachment 12500003
> 
> ...


That's just [email protected]#ed up, and anyone wearing these should have their Mancard revoked. Those are nothing more than a reversed garter belt.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

BravelyDefault said:


> Funny how Neymar has been spotted with fake watches several times already.


Wearing fakes now? Big money's often 'easy come, easy go' for a lot of athletes. Perhaps he bought and lost this partying on the town and has to 'slum' it a bit now.....

"The Henry Graves "supercomplication," by Patek Philippe, sold for $11 million at Sotheby's in December 1999. It's the most complicated watch ever created."


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Damn, I lost all the offers on ToM. I'm glad they have some awesome products I didn't even know I needed though. Like this:
> 
> View attachment 12500003
> 
> ...


Can I get that in a bracelet version?


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Hey guys. Any current coupon codes for the Bay? Looking for a gps watch for golf and I really hate paying full price.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Floydboy said:


> Hey guys. Any current coupon codes for the Bay? Looking for a gps watch for golf and I really hate paying full price.


P10OUTDOOR17 will get you 10% off outdoor stuff. Might be one in that category


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Deep Blue has the military Diver at $366, normally $499 plus the 40% off with the code CYBER brings it to just under $220.00. For a swiss movement I think that's a pretty good deal.

MILITARY DIVER 300 SWISS AUTOMATIC - Watches


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Decent sale on some Alpina models at Gemnation. However, I would enter into your order/purchase with the understanding that the accuracy of their inventory status is lackluster, at best. Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for posting. Always liked that Alpina Startimer Pilot Sunstar on bracelet however my previous experience with an Alpina bracelet did not go well. Butterfly clasps on bracelets just do not work out for me. No half links and no micro adjust.


----------



## goranilic (Sep 15, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Decent sale on some Alpina models at Gemnation. However, I would enter into your order/purchase with the understanding that the accuracy of their inventory status is lackluster, at best. Watches at Gemnation.com


Any coupons for Gemnation?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

goranilic said:


> Any coupons for Gemnation?


No coupons but there is cash back at some sites. Also, some of there listing have make an offer available so you might be able to work out a deal


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thanks for posting. Always liked that Alpina Startimer Pilot Sunstar on bracelet however my previous experience with an Alpina bracelet did not go well. Butterfly clasps on bracelets just do not work out for me. No half links and no micro adjust.


Coincidentally enough, I just received my Sunstar from Certified Watch Store (for $430.99 before any cash back) and it is pretty awesome! And my bracelet does have half links.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Coincidentally enough, I just received my Sunstar from Certified Watch Store (for $430.99 before any cash back) and it is pretty awesome! And my bracelet does have half links.


Looks like you have the 44mm. The 40mm is the one I am interested in. The 40mm Alpina Alpiner with 20mm bracelet I had did not have any half links. Also the Alpina diver (dont remember the model name) with a 22mm bracelet did not have any half links. All the pics of the 40mm Sunstar I have seen do not show half links.

On a side note, anyone recall the 40mm Sunstar being less then the $580 Gemnation has it for now?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Looks like you have the 44mm. The 40mm is the one I am interested in. The 40mm Alpina Alpiner with 20mm bracelet I had did not have any half links. Also the Alpina diver (dont remember the model name) with a 22mm bracelet did not have any half links. All the pics of the 40mm Sunstar I have seen do not show half links.
> 
> On a side note, anyone recall the 40mm Sunstar being less then the $580 Gemnation has it for now?


You are correct, sir; mine is 44mm.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Coincidentally enough, I just received my Sunstar from Certified Watch Store (for $430.99 before any cash back) and it is pretty awesome! And my bracelet does have half links.


Hmmm nice but how far can you move from your drum kit before nose bleeds and dizziness kick in?

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

City74 said:


> goranilic said:
> 
> 
> > Any coupons for Gemnation?
> ...


Where are you seeing "make an offer"? All I see is add to cart. Could you please post a link?
Thanks


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

pesman said:


> Hmmm nice but how far can you move from your drum kit before nose bleeds and dizziness kick in?
> 
> Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


LOLs! That particular kit is in my home office (where I spend at least 10 hours a day) and is "for show" only; doesn't get played. Hence why you will usually see it in the background of most of my WUS pic uploads.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> Where are you seeing "make an offer"? All I see is add to cart. Could you please post a link?
> Thanks


On SOME of the listings under the red add to cart button it will say make an offer. You hit that and send them an offer.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Canyon55 said:


> Where are you seeing "make an offer"? All I see is add to cart. Could you please post a link?
> Thanks


"Make an Offer" appears on many Gemnation product listings, but not usually on their sales or daily deals. Here's an example of a regular listing with it right below "Add to Cart": Ball Engineer Spacemaster Captain Poindexter Men's Watch Model: DM2036A-S5CA-BE


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

audio.bill said:


> "Make an Offer" appears on many Gemnation product listings, but not usually on their sales or daily deals. Here's an example of a regular listing with it right below "Add to Cart": Ball Engineer Spacemaster Captain Poindexter Men's Watch Model: DM2036A-S5CA-BE


For reference









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bburgett (Jun 2, 2017)

MaxIcon said:


> Can I get that in a bracelet version?


Haha... Well played

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP745 is $149 at Jomashop


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Love mine! Also bought the black version.

















Cvp33 said:


> Jomashop + *sdflash5* $5 off coupon $144.13 no tax / free delivery in US.
> 
> View attachment 12468685


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Seiko SRPA97 at Ashford
$129 + free shipping w/ code SDDRESS129










Pretty good deal for a Seiko dress watch with a 4R36 movement. I have the SRPA29 and the build quality is great for that kind of money.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Cvp33 said:


> Love mine! Also bought the black version.
> 
> View attachment 12501975
> View attachment 12501989


Me too! Got the SRPA11 for $149.50


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Robangel said:


> It's so heartening to know that civilization and inventiveness still lives today. To think we now have a chance to eradicate 'plumbers butt' from the planet forever, makes me think there's hope yet for mankind.
> 
> I think as a goodwill gesture towards world peace, we should send some of these to that nut job 'leader' of N. Korea....


But would he know what to do with them?

I could only hope to see a picture of him with these on his head!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> audio.bill said:
> 
> 
> > "Make an Offer" appears on many Gemnation product listings, but not usually on their sales or daily deals. Here's an example of a regular listing with it right below "Add to Cart": Ball Engineer Spacemaster Captain Poindexter Men's Watch Model: DM2036A-S5CA-BE
> ...


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

If you've ever wanted a factory new Ball watch at an affordable price you have an opportunity now. Ball haas opened their their MyOffer bidding site with 20 models. Basically you make an offer and they decide if they will take it. If they have a model that interests you , you should be able to grab it for significantly less than MSRP. The site says you have a few days for them to accept your offer, but my offer for two watches was accepted within minutes---guess I bid too high!

Account Login

These are the two two I bid on:










Based on my winning bids I may try for another one. I'm just a fool for tritium watches!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> SRP745 is $149 at Jomashop


This is a cool watch, in real life it looks great, it caught my eye in a shop window, nice happy weekend watch..
Does it have a screw down crown?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Cobia said:


> This is a cool watch, in real life it looks great, it caught my eye in a shop window, nice happy weekend watch..
> Does it have a screw down crown?


Many (if not all) of the "5" series with 100m WR have push/pull crowns.


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Cobia said:


> This is a cool watch, in real life it looks great, it caught my eye in a shop window, nice happy weekend watch..
> Does it have a screw down crown?


 negative, those seiko 5's are nice, but no screw down. but hack/handwind 4R36 movement.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Elkins45 said:


> If you've ever wanted a factory new Ball watch at an affordable price you have an opportunity now. Ball haas opened their their MyOffer bidding site with 20 models. Basically you make an offer and they decide if they will take it. If they have a model that interests you , you should be able to grab it for significantly less than MSRP. The site says you have a few days for them to accept your offer, but my offer for two watches was accepted within minutes---guess I bid too high!
> 
> Account Login
> 
> Based on my winning bids I may try for another one. I'm just a fool for tritium watches!


This is the first time I've tried the MyOffer bidding. What does the email say if they accept your order?

I received a confirmation email that looks like it was accepted, but my order status on the web site is "authorizing".


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Massdrop has a good price of $140 for Orient Ray II with 1-year Manufacturer Warranty. I think Asia based sellers had it for about 20 dollars less but no official warranty.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Evine has the Air Blue Thunderbirds with sapphire crystal and Miyota 9015 on clearance for $53.99. Only the black dial colorway is available, but this is a screaming deal (imo) for a watch with that movement.

Use EMAIL15 for an additional 15% off if you're a first time customer.

Air Blue Men's 44mm Thunderbirds Automatic Sapphire Crystal Leather Strap Watch


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

I see 3 colors for that price... nice deal!


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

matlobi said:


> Evine has the Air Blue Thunderbirds with sapphire crystal and Miyota 9015 on clearance for $53.99. Only the black dial colorway is available, but this is a screaming deal (imo) for a watch with that movement.
> 
> Use EMAIL15 for an additional 15% off if you're a first time customer.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

matlobi said:


> Evine has the Air Blue Thunderbirds with sapphire crystal and Miyota 9015 on clearance for $53.99. Only the black dial colorway is available, but this is a screaming deal (imo) for a watch with that movement.
> 
> Use EMAIL15 for an additional 15% off if you're a first time customer.
> 
> ...


Don't bother trying if your billing address isn't in the US. Even if trying to use Paypal. What a pain to try to work out only to fail in frustration. I'll never understand why some companies make it so hard to take my money. Oh well!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

RyanD said:


> This is the first time I've tried the MyOffer bidding. What does the email say if they accept your order?
> 
> I received a confirmation email that looks like it was accepted, but my order status on the web site is "authorizing".


I haven't checked my status on the web site. My email said "your order has been accepted" but now I'm starting to question if that means what I think it means. I suppose in nine days I will know for sure.


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

I grabbed two Balls. This is really great value.



Elkins45 said:


> If you've ever wanted a factory new Ball watch at an affordable price you have an opportunity now. Ball haas opened their their MyOffer bidding site with 20 models. Basically you make an offer and they decide if they will take it. If they have a model that interests you , you should be able to grab it for significantly less than MSRP. The site says you have a few days for them to accept your offer, but my offer for two watches was accepted within minutes---guess I bid too high!
> 
> Account Login
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuajmcdonald (Mar 27, 2015)

matlobi said:


> Evine has the Air Blue Thunderbirds with sapphire crystal and Miyota 9015 on clearance for $53.99. Only the black dial colorway is available, but this is a screaming deal (imo) for a watch with that movement.
> 
> Use EMAIL15 for an additional 15% off if you're a first time customer.
> 
> ...


Order placed. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

matlobi said:


> Evine has the Air Blue Thunderbirds with sapphire crystal and Miyota 9015 on clearance for $53.99. Only the black dial colorway is available, but this is a screaming deal (imo) for a watch with that movement.
> 
> Use EMAIL15 for an additional 15% off if you're a first time customer.
> 
> ...


That is a crazy stupid deal! As noted, indicates a Miyota 9015 movement and I have been nothing but delighted with several watches --all costing a lot more, with that movement in them.

Then, it indicates it has a sapphire crystal and a screwdown crown? I got an Air blue for my son and while he prefers steel bracelets, the quality of the leather, soft and supple on his Air Blue Bravo, convinced him to keep it 'as is'. Stan and Sam at Deep Blue & Air Blue, get rather good quality out of the Asian factories--their quality control is in place and they back it up with their CS.

I just hope that Evine doesn't say that it's a 'price mistake', like they've occasionally done in the past, but other than that, I've always has good experiences buying watches from Evine. Don't forget to use, or 'make a new, email address to get even more % off!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ergezen1 said:


> I grabbed two Balls.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ergezen1 said:


> I grabbed two Balls. This is really great value.


I wouldn't be so sure. I made another extremely low bid and got the same emails. We may all end up as eunuchs...


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> This is the first time I've tried the MyOffer bidding. What does the email say if they accept your order?
> 
> I received a confirmation email that looks like it was accepted, but my order status on the web site is "authorizing".


The first offer I made resulted in an offer accepted email within minutes. The next one, for the Ball Enterprise in black but for $100 less than my first offer, didn't get or hasn't been accepted.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

asushane said:


> The first offer I made resulted in an offer accepted email within minutes. The next one, for the Ball Enterprise in black but for $100 less than my first offer, didn't get or hasn't been accepted.


Did they actually reply saying it was not accepted or did you just get no reply?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Why did I just order this watch? If I'm lucky, they will run out before they process my order 

Thanks for the heads-up!



matlobi said:


> Evine has the Air Blue Thunderbirds with sapphire crystal and Miyota 9015 on clearance for $53.99. Only the black dial colorway is available, but this is a screaming deal (imo) for a watch with that movement.
> 
> Use EMAIL15 for an additional 15% off if you're a first time customer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

mannal said:


> Why did I just order this watch? If I'm lucky, they will run out before they process my order
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up!


I just tried to call to order it and they still wouldn't let me give them a Canadian billing address.. Not meant to be I guess!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Screaming deal, but I'm thinking 44mm in that case style is going to wear really big, even with my behemoth wrist.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

mannal said:


> Why did I just order this watch? If I'm lucky, they will run out before they process my order
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up!


I was thinking about jumping on it simply because of the price. But then I realized it would have been one of those scenarios where I was buying the deal and not the watch..and I'd most likely rarely, to never, wear it. Figured I forego this time 'round and let it go to someone else that would get more use (and hopefully enjoyment) out of it than myself.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> I was thinking about jumping on it simply because of the price. But then I realized it would have been one of those scenarios where I was buying the deal and not the watch..and I'd most likely rarely, to never, wear it. Figured I forego this time 'round and let it go to someone else that would get more use (and hopefully enjoyment) out of it than myself.


Miyota 9015 movement alone is about 125$ now...could be a nice spare movement when one of your other watches dies.

A lot of folks did the same with the Swiss Legend watches that had ETA2824 movements for 75$.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't know if anyone's been listing prices paid on the Ball thing-- ? Also note they do charge $75 to process it too..... I was approved at roughly 75% off plus fees. I suppose later in days they might be inclined to accept lower bids if they are trying to move inventory.



ergezen1 said:


> I grabbed two Balls. This is really great value.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Curious what percentage of MSRP you guys are getting these Ball watches at?


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Here's the pix as requested (complete with hair) I won't be repairing this myself. Helgray needs to make it right. If not I'll just file a claim with my CC company.











Cvp33 said:


> UPDATE - My blue Helgray TCD-01 arrived today. A couple of things. The box is beautiful and the case and bracelet are REALLY well done in what appears to be a very high grade titanium. I love the watches look and feel and the light weight doesn't bother me a bit. The blue is NOT the blue show in pictures though, it's a more softer/muted blue. My guess is that the use of a flash makes the blue appear brighter.
> 
> All in all I would've been VERY happy to keep this watch, ESPECIALLY at $129. However, upon inspection there is a flippin' human hair trapped under the crystal at the 59 minute mark. Can't believe that this was not caught during some kind of pre-ship inspection. Waiting for my return postage information to send this one back. Let's see how Helgray handles recovery with a customer. More to come........


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

I thought after buying both I would want to sell one or the other..........NOPE. Love 'em both!



yankeexpress said:


> Me too! Got the SRPA11 for $149.50


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Screaming deal, but I'm thinking 44mm in that case style is going to wear really big, even with my behemoth wrist.


The only that stopped me - 44mm

Air Blue makes nice watches. I have the Papa Praesto and it is a nicely made watch...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Itubij said:


> The only that stopped me - 44mm
> 
> Air Blue makes nice watches. I have the Papa Praesto and it is a nicely made watch...


Isn't papa praesto also 44mm


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

taike said:


> Isn't papa praesto also 44mm


It is. And that's how I know I do not want another 44mm watch...lol. My skinny wrists cannot pull off the look...


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

mannal said:


> Why did I just order this watch? If I'm lucky, they will run out before they process my order
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up!


Same sentiments here. These great deals are hard to pass up regardless of the watch. lol I'll probably just give it to my nephew, he'll think it's cool.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> I don't know if anyone's been listing prices paid on the Ball thing-- ? Also note they do charge $75 to process it too..... I was approved at roughly 75% off plus fees. I suppose later in days they might be inclined to accept lower bids if they are trying to move inventory.


Sorry to say but no one has actually been approved yey. May want to get some popcorn and wait the next several days for the denials to start pouring in sir.


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> Did they actually reply saying it was not accepted or did you just get no reply?


Im not sure what Ball's email means. At first I thought it means my offer was accepted because it has an authorization number with my credit card info.

But now I'm thinking maybe they just are saying my offer was received. Here's what the first few lines of my email say:



************************************************************

* Your order has been accepted.

************************************************************



Please retain this receipt for your records. 



This e-mail confirms your order placed with shop.ballwatch.ch.



Payment data


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Ball is taking bids. After the 9 days or whatever they will ship to the highest bids. The emails and charges are just saying they received our bids and the charge is just a preauth charge to verify the card is valid. Not an actual charge.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> I was thinking about jumping on it simply because of the price. But then I realized it would have been one of those scenarios where I was buying the deal and not the watch..and I'd most likely rarely, to never, wear it. Figured I forego this time 'round and let it go to someone else that would get more use (and hopefully enjoyment) out of it than myself.


Wiser words are seldom seen here. I need to take the the words: "Am I buying the DEAL -- or the watch?" and write them backwards on a piece of paper, tape them to my head, to look in the mirror so they read correctly, before buying!

The AirBlue's a helluva deal, but doesn't fill a niche in my collection. On the the otherhand, the Seiko SRP745, at $144 w/ SDFLASH5 does. I don't have a yellow face watch and this one pulls off 'yellow' rather well IMO. So rather than having a 'deal' that'd sit like an orphan in my watch case, I've got a great looking Seiko, for close to 70% off--w/ free shipping, unlike w/ Evine, which charges $9.99 to start, for shipping.

I can sometimes rationalize a square into being akin to a circle, but that Seiko was even easier to rationalize!


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

asushane said:


> Im not sure what Ball's email means. At first I thought it means my offer was accepted because it has an authorization number with my credit card info.
> 
> But now I'm thinking maybe they just are saying my offer was received. Here's what the first few lines of my email say:
> 
> ...


Yeah same here, from what I gather it's that the"bid" had been received. I assume they then will start at the top and with their way down the list until they sell out. I am assuming I won't get one based on about the same numbers as above. I was just clicking different amounts and they seem to claim that in relation to other bids most are bidding close to MSRP... I suggest that is poppycock.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> Ball is taking bids. After the 9 days or whatever they will ship to the highest bids. The emails and charges are just saying they received our bids and the charge is just a preauth charge to verify the card is valid. Not an actual charge.


That makes sense. I have pending charges from both offers on my credit card.

It would be clearer if they'd use the wording "Your offer has been received" instead of "Your order has been accepted" with the credit card authorization confirmation number.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

asushane said:


> That makes sense. I have pending charges from both offers on my credit card.
> 
> It would be clearer if they'd use the wording "Your offer has been received" instead of "Your order has been accepted" with the credit card authorization confirmation number.


Yup. That's what I think too. It kinda sucks that they'll keep that preauthorization charge on for, I guess, 10 days.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

I was occupied today and missed that Air Blue deal. Good thing I dislike the logo so much or I'd be sore about it. Congrats though guys, what a great value!


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm late to the party but here is my input on the ball MYOFFER option. (Sorry if it's overkill that everyone already has pieced together by now).
It says upon placing your bid you will receive an email saying they received your offer but it is in no way a confirmation of a winning bid, winning bid confirmations will he sent out at the end of the 9 days.

as stated earlier, if assume they have X number available for each model and they will award them in descending order until they run out. I would also assume there is a minimum they will accept for each watch so while you could bid $10, since nobody will ever know how many they are selling and how many bids there are I'd assume they have reserves in place. I don't think they will sell them below cost. It also says all bids are final and cannot be canceled (AKA no making tons of bids and cancelling all but your lowest accepted offer, which would only drive the price up anyways).

Here is the mental warfare part of what Ball stated. 


[*=left]After entering a bid amount, you'll see an indication of where your bid stands in relation to other bids
What they don't specify is if you are seeing where your bid stands in relation to all of the bids made, or simply the highest and the lowest, or a combination of the two. So you don't know if it's the mean, median, or outliers you are comparing your bid to. You don't really know if your bid is around the 40th, 50th, 60th percentile based on all of the bids placed or the highest and lowest bids placed. You also don't know how many they are selling and what the cutoff prices are if they do have a reserve which kind of makes the info not that important and is probably there to make you bid more than you initially would have thought to.

I LOVE this and I haven't seen it before, it's like a silent auction with multiples of each item. What I like is that Ball is moving inventory at a cheaper price by going straight to the customers rather than selling to the grey market dealers. They may sell some lower than thy would to grey market vendors but I am sure they will sell some much higher so it probably will average out for Ball but some people could get amazing deals. My theory which everyone else can take with a grain of salt would be if you want to make multiple bids on the same watch probably only do it if you actually want to own multiples of that watch and understand your highest bid will be accepted first. You could negate a lower bid by placing a higher bid. You won't ever know though.

Also, we should all probably have a silent agreement that we won't complain if a watch is won and someone else posts that they got it a few hundred dollars cheaper LMAO. I hope we see this happen again in the future. SORRY for the essay, I like things that integrate strategy and I like watches. I'm pumped.​


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The Ball offer sounds rather desperate. They sell watches by pre-order for much less than the regular retail price and then sell any surplus by highest bid because nobody wants to pay full price anymore. That shows what their watches are really worth. And the buyers think they are getting a good deal. Perhaps a good strategy after all. But why not just sell them on eBay? I am sure customers who paid full price really appreciate these sales..


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Ball's website has poor password security (according to Firefox).


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

This is a hard to find one, Bulova surveyor 96B253 . factory refurb , and with ebay protection, I am taking a chance.
120$
Bulova Accutron II Men&apos;s 96B253 Quartz Black Dial Brown Leather Strap 40mm Watch | eBay


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

nordwulf said:


> The Ball offer sounds rather desperate. They sell watches by pre-order for much less than the regular retail price and then sell any surplus by highest bid because nobody wants to pay full price anymore. That shows what their watches are really worth. And the buyers think they are getting a good deal. Perhaps a good strategy after all. But why not just sell them on eBay? I am sure customers who paid full price really appreciate these sales..


Some thoughts:

1. The watches they have on the My Offer page seem to be the ones that the market wasn't kind to. They are likely the worst-sellers in their lineup. I notice they don't have any of the Hydrocarbon models listed. During the first one where they cleared out the BMW models I didn't find a single one I wanted to bid on.

2. This IS what the watches are worth. The idea that a mechanical watch made of ordinary industrial materials is worth $3K is a mass collusion of the luxury watch industry.

Ball may end up being the true value player in the mechanical watch market in the same way that Toyota came to prominence in the small car and truck market in the 80's. Offer the same or better quality for less. Of course that brings up the question of if Rolex started doing the same thing, would it be seen as "desperate" or as "customer friendly?" I'm perfectly happy not to foot the bill for brand image protection.

I went back two more times yesterday and made increasingly low bids on increasingly expensive models. If I get the Storm Chaser for what I bid I will be quite pleased---and it won't make me think less of the brand.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Closeout Sale


**Guanqin GJ16028* automatic, small second, 38mm x 10mm *$44.11 Silver/Black or Silver/White

*









*Guanqin GJ16025* automatic, sapphire, Roman numerals, Dauphine hands - *$45.09 for this color combo
*









*
Carnival 8667G* automatic, 38mm x 10mm, sapphire - *$56.99 Black/Silver or White/Silver*


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

itsreallydarren said:


> Touch of Modern.


Thanks 

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

daschlag said:


> Allow me to answer in deal form: brand new B&R BR03-90 Big Date Power Reserve 42mm.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...big-date-power-reserve-automatic-br039-unworn


Thanks!

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


"Sapphire" seems to have a different meaning in China.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

There are some great looking Schaumburg watches on ToM. Prices seem reasonable for what they are.

2000-meter dive 7750 chronograph for $999.99.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Totally agree with your points. I think Rolex and other higher end watch makers pricing was better in line in the 60s and early 70s. More then the average watch, but not ten times their cost. To me it is insane. Especially the price of precious metals watches.


Elkins45 said:


> Some thoughts:
> 
> 1. The watches they have on the My Offer page seem to be the ones that the market wasn't kind to. They are likely the worst-sellers in their lineup. I notice they don't have any of the Hydrocarbon models listed. During the first one where they cleared out the BMW models I didn't find a single one I wanted to bid on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> This IS what the watches are worth. The idea that a mechanical watch made of ordinary industrial materials is worth $3K is a mass collusion of the luxury watch industry.


I couldn't agree more. It seems that, like Glycine, Ball is coming to the realization that the market simply cannot support those inflated prices anymore. It's a simple choice: Sell more watches at a more reasonable price that still assures a profit, or price yourself right out of the market.

Brands like Rolex will likely remain immune to such problems but not everybody can be a Rolex.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

This is probably the cheapest Ulysse Nardin watch I've ever seen $2035:










Ulysse Nardin Men&apos;s Maxi Marine Black Dial Chronometer Automatic Watch 263663/62 | eBay


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

colgex said:


> This is probably the cheapest Ulysse Nardin watch I've ever seen $2035:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good find. One of their nicer looking models also.

Movement info:
"The movement inside remains the UN-26, an ETA 2892A2 which the brand has "personalized," firstly by decorating it to the level that matches the standards - and the price point - of Ulysse Nardin, adding swirled Côtes de Genève striping, circular graining, and the custom UN rotor. As far as the more technical and practical aspects of the UN-26 are concerned, the base 2892 is further modified by the addition of the brand's own movement module, allowing for the display of the movement's power reserve, as well as the repositioning of the base movement's central seconds hand into the running seconds of the subdial at the 6 o'clock position. The seemingly negligible height of this module makes the date disc, which is located on the base movement, appear rather small and difficult to read, hence a tiny cyclops is placed on the sapphire crystal for improved legibility."


----------



## davemachin (May 25, 2016)

I'm not sure if this is in the spirit of this thread, but ebay seller philly_watches has some great deals - maybe $100 lower than I see other places. I've bought two watches from them with no problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Clockwork Synergy has a new cordura strap available. First 50 customers get a 25% discount with code FIRST50

https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/product-category/watch-bands/cordura/


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

davemachin said:


> I'm not sure if this is in the spirit of this thread, but ebay seller philly_watches has some great deals - maybe $100 lower than I see other places. I've bought two watches from them with no problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A link to an example of a good deal would be appreciated.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Clockwork Synergy has a new cordura strap available. First 50 customers get a 25% discount with code FIRST50
> 
> https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/product-category/watch-bands/cordura/
> 
> View attachment 12506205


Been thinking about trying Cordura or canvas for my Techne Goshawk but I'd really like a grayscale camo. If nobody can point me to one I'll probably just pick up the white one from here.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## davemachin (May 25, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> A link to an example of a good deal would be appreciated.


Here's this seiko for $272

https://www.ebay.com/i/162673200427

Long island watch has it for $394

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ochstin pilot's quartz chronograph (working sub-dials!) - *$11.51 Three color choices

*


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

Seiko cocktail time!

https://mimosjewelry.com/products/srpb41

Code takes it down to $337

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

RyanD said:


> "Sapphire" seems to have a different meaning in China.
> 
> View attachment 12505649


I have three Chinese watches with sapphire, and they are all the real deal. A Guanqin GJ16033, a DOM W-624 and a Ulefone GW01 smartwatch. They were all in the $50-$70 price range.

I can't really tell what your picture shows. Is that a scratch or ding on the crystal? I'm sure some sellers lie, but it's really unusual for a manufacturer to put "SAPPHIRE" on the dial or caseback, when it's not a sapphire crystal.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

NOT A DEAL

question - did anyone from you try to get a partial refund instead of sending a hammy back to ashford?

ok i recieved both the manual pioneer and the auto chrono pioneer.

i used all my good luck and the bad luck hit hard - the certified pre-owned chrono has a deep 1mm scratch-dent on the top of lower right lug. its very visible.

just fyi - the strap size on the chrono is the same - the rather stupid 21mm.the dial is very different - anthracyt grey reminding me of omega reduced speedy.

big difference - the numerals on the chrono are not luminiscent (the mechanical pioneer has lumi numerals...)


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

matlobi said:


> Evine has the Air Blue Thunderbirds with sapphire crystal and Miyota 9015 on clearance for $53.99. Only the black dial colorway is available, but this is a screaming deal (imo) for a watch with that movement.
> 
> Use EMAIL15 for an additional 15% off if you're a first time customer.
> 
> ...


Update on this, it has shipped. I wasn't holding my breath on it going through, but it did. This will be my first 9015, so I'm pretty stoked about it.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> I have three Chinese watches with sapphire, and they are all the real deal. A Guanqin GJ16033, a DOM W-624 and a Ulefone GW01 smartwatch. They were all in the $50-$70 price range.
> 
> I can't really tell what your picture shows. Is that a scratch or ding on the crystal? I'm sure some sellers lie, but it's really unusual for a manufacturer to put "SAPPHIRE" on the dial or caseback, when it's not a sapphire crystal.


It's a DOM. That's an indention made by a hardness tester. It tested as glass, not sapphire.

Unless you actually try to scratch it or test the hardness, you won't know for sure.


----------



## feltharg01 (Jun 28, 2015)

feltharg said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> question - did anyone from you try to get a partial refund instead of sending a hammy back to ashford?
> 
> ...


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)

This thread is dangerous!!!


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

Patagonico said:


> This thread is dangerous!!!


you should have seen it last year  eterna frenzy months were totally insane.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

That Hamilton chrono is sick. Would be even better with a new strap.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If I were you, I'd burn my three "make an offers" trying to get this Longines Conquest GMT automatic for between $899 and $929, shipping included.

I caught this very seller in a mood to accept an offer one day, and got the silver-dial version of this very watch for $899 delivered -- which I'm fairly certain was the lowest price it had sold for anywhere, ever, at the time.

I do have to say, though, I've tried offers with this seller other times and, no joy.

Longines Conquest Second Time Hours 41mm black - L3.687.4.56.6 | eBay


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Patagonico said:


> This thread is dangerous!!!


This whole forum is dangerous. But hey, *somebody* has to keep the industry in business.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

That's about the most useless video I've seen.

Which hand quicksets, the 12 hour or the 24 hour?



WorthTheWrist said:


> If I were you, I'd burn my three "make an offers" trying to get this Longines Conquest GMT automatic for between $899 and $929, shipping included.
> 
> I caught this very seller in a mood to accept an offer one day, and got the silver-dial version of this very watch for $899 delivered -- which I'm fairly certain was the lowest price it had sold for anywhere, ever, at the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Jeffie007 said:


> Totally agree with your points. I think Rolex and other higher end watch makers pricing was better in line in the 60s and early 70s. More then the average watch, but not ten times their cost. To me it is insane. Especially the price of precious metals watches.


Can't agree. All this price dumping of "B" brands is caused by overproduction of whole market and "A" brands marketing budget and more and more "C" brands entrance to the market. For example BALL just not enough strong to sell it with more expensive pricing.

And by the way every brand is performing different depending market.

A are - easy-selling historic brands (from Rolex to Tissot)
B are - newer brands with build quality, older brands after hard times or with low budget, sold by distributor chain 
(Frederique Constant, Raymond Weil, Eterna)
C are - newmades and fashion.

Current situation is like that watch in production cost 10-15% of retail. 
Retailer interest is 70-150% depending on brand A's are lower C's are higher B are 120%-150%


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

RyanD said:


> It's a DOM. That's an indention made by a hardness tester. It tested as glass, not sapphire.
> 
> Unless you actually try to scratch it or test the hardness, you won't know for sure.


Which DOM model is it?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

matlobi said:


> Update on this, it has shipped. I wasn't holding my breath on it going through, but it did. This will be my first 9015, so I'm pretty stoked about it.
> 
> View attachment 12506775


You did great. I had to pay for shipping.

9015 may be my favorite movement. It ain't flawless, but they are smooth, accurate and so far very robust.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

KirS124 said:


> Can't agree. All this price dumping of "B" brands is caused by overproduction of whole market and "A" brands marketing budget and more and more "C" brands entrance to the market. For example BALL just not enough strong to sell it with more expensive pricing.
> 
> And by the way every brand is performing different depending market.
> 
> ...


In your description, "strong" is an interesting descriptor. What is "strong" and what makes Ball not "strong" enough? Quality? Everyone agrees the quality is good. Perception? Bingo! "Strength" is perceived gravitas. Rolex has more--but this is just a shared agreement on perception of an intangible thing. There is no logic when discussing Veblen goods: it's expensive because it's better/it's better because it's expensive---and round and round the circle goes.

I'm not saying what you describe as A brands are bad watches, I'm saying all watch prices beyond $500-600 that don't involve extensive use of exotic materials or hours of hand labor (which excludes a lot of A brands that are anything but handmade) are priced in such a way as to sell the perception of rarity and value.

In 1986 they passed a law here in the USA that no more machine guns could be made and sold to the public. As a result, someone wanting to buy a legal M-16 can expect to pay 20K for one on the civilian market. Uncle Same probably pays $400 for brand news ones all the time. The artificial rarity vs demand sets the price of machine guns, not their intrinsic value. Rolex, Omega, Breitling sells for $$$ because they can, not because that's the inherent value of the item. Rolex can sell a watch for $5K, so that's what it's worth...but that's not its value.

The value of those Ball watches doesn't change whether purchased at full MSRP or some crazy low bid price. I bought my Night Train II used for $950 and I love it...but I would love it even more if I had gotten it for $500.


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> In your description, "strong" is an interesting descriptor. What is "strong" and what makes Ball not "strong" enough? Quality? Everyone agrees the quality is good. Perception? Bingo! "Strength" is perceived gravitas. Rolex has more--but this is just a shared agreement on perception of an intangible thing. There is no logic when discussing Veblen goods: it's expensive because it's better/it's better because it's expensive---and round and round the circle goes.


I'd say strength=name recognition and branding. The market of people that want to impress people with the watch they're wearing is probably bigger than the market of people that are willing to pay thousands to wear a great piece of engineering on their wrists -- especially when those looking for great engineering know they can find it at a lower price point. Along these lines, Rolex and Omega pack a much stronger punch.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

I find this interesting. Wonder how well it works.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...21ade475/pandeia-obsidian-sundial-watch-ptm-o


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cfcfan81 said:


> I find this interesting. Wonder how well it works.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...21ade475/pandeia-obsidian-sundial-watch-ptm-o


I've always like the idea of the Nomos sundial ring, but it's $185 and I wouldn't actually use it.

They sell a similar one on Etsy for $29.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/222639...U43NixOtO2TcTMCKbwfxnT1vIKtUj2FRoCetAQAvD_BwE


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I've always like the idea of the Nomos sundial ring, but it's $185 and I wouldn't actually use it.
> 
> They sell a similar one on Etsy for $29.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/222639...U43NixOtO2TcTMCKbwfxnT1vIKtUj2FRoCetAQAvD_BwE


Nice


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

I hate to be the Debby downer but this is the bargain thread not the gossip 90210 thread. Some people actually have alerts on particular threads to catch deals not waisted alerts and forum space for small talk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

eBay is offering 8% cashback with no minimum purchase. Ends September 17 at 11:59PM PST. Check your accounts.

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Cary5500 said:


> I hate to be the Debby downer but this is the bargain thread not the gossip 90210 thread. Some people actually have alerts on particular threads to catch deals not waisted alerts and forum space for small talk.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing THAT bargain and maximizing bandwidth, Debby! And to ensure I'm eatin' my own cookin'.....Alpina QUARTZ chronos for under $200 (before any cash back) at CWS. Black and White face both available at the time of me type, type, typing this: https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ainless-steel-ladies-watch-al350lbbb2a6b.html


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Sillygoose said:


> eBay is offering 8% cashback with no minimum purchase. Ends September 17 at 11:59PM PST. Check your accounts.


This must be another targeted offer, and in all my years on eBay I've never received one! I don't spend a ton but make purchases periodically.


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

audio.bill said:


> This must be another targeted offer, and in all my years on eBay I've never received one! I don't spend a ton but make purchases periodically.


Same here.. over 300 purchases, 100% feedback, never heard of such offers until this forum. Never got one myself. Same with eBay bucks.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

audio.bill said:


> This must be another targeted offer, and in all my years on eBay I've never received one! I don't spend a ton but make purchases periodically.





Jabrnet said:


> Same here.. over 300 purchases, 100% feedback, never heard of such offers until this forum. Never got one myself. Same with eBay bucks.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


It could be targeted. It shows up on the main page for me when logged in.


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Jabrnet said:


> Same here.. over 300 purchases, 100% feedback, never heard of such offers until this forum. Never got one myself. Same with eBay bucks.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


You have to sign up for eBay bucks first, or you won't get the offer.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Jabrnet said:


> Same here.. over 300 purchases, 100% feedback, never heard of such offers until this forum. Never got one myself. Same with eBay bucks.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk





audio.bill said:


> This must be another targeted offer, and in all my years on eBay I've never received one! I don't spend a ton but make purchases periodically.


I think they're usually targeted. I don't buy much from the site, but I've received every offer that's come up.

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Pro tip: If your response to any deal posted here isn't a general attitude of, "Thanks so much for doing this legwork for me!" -- especially if not posting deals yourself -- or some additional insight about the deal, the seller or the watch? You should probably keep it to yourself.

Things you're not entitled to:
*Deals you didn't post
*Details being formatted exactly how you want.
*What watch deals are OK to post. Answer: All watch deals are good to post, if they're deals.
*Stifling conversation here so you get nothing but a feed of sweatshop workers producing you watch deals.


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

This JLC on Touch of Modern for $4,999. 
Was $6,808 on Joma when they had stock.

PS: sorry, I was a little too quick to post and did not realized that it was pre-owned.


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

gooroo has the Combat7 on leather for $219 at glycine-direct. *3898.14T.SB-LB**7BF *


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is sharp: Ashford has an Armand Nicolet Hunter automatic, model 9040A-1-AG-M9060, for $598 with coupon code 'AFFHUNTER598.' Be Frugal takes it to about $568. I see it selling for $946 elsewhere. Good size for this style watch at 38mm case, 46mm lug-to-lug.

Armand Nicolet Hunter 9040A-1-AG-M9060 Men's Watch , watches

View attachment 12508693


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

I stumbled across an online store, chronograph-divers.com, that stocks some Seiko models that I've had trouble finding elsewhere online (at a reasonable price). Their site's navigation is _very_ bad. To find a specific model you can save time and use Google (e.g. "site:chronograph-divers.com ssa007"). Searching WUS, folks sounded pretty positive about this store and its service.

In my case, I was glad to find a Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon SRPB09J1 "Made in Japan" for $466. (The SRPB09K1 model is $411.) FedEx shipping was $18. I placed the order on the 12th and it arrived (from Singapore to Texas) today, the 15th. Aside from a stiff bezel (any tips on that?), I'm pleased with the watch and its packaging.

For folks who like to bid on watches, their product pages do have a "Send us your price" button. I haven't tried it, myself.

Another interesting model I found there was the Seiko Chronograph Tachymeter Pilot Watch (SNA411P1) for $360. Browsing their site, you will find many common models at the usual prices. By simply browsing their site, you might not actually discover all of their inventory (again, _very_ bad site navigation).

Maybe these aren't screaming deals, but I haven't found these models anywhere else online at these prices. So maybe it's more a matter of availability. Or a matter of me not looking in the right places. ;-)

(The WUS site won't allow me to include links, yet.)


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

scooter1 said:


> gooroo has the Combat7 on leather for $219 at glycine-direct. *3898.14T.SB-LB**7BF *


That's as cheap as this one gets and a bargain for the quality.

Glycine Men&apos;s 3898.14T.SB-LB7BF Combat 7 Automatic 42mm Sandblasted Steel Watch | eBay


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Pro tip: If your response to any deal posted here isn't a general attitude of, "Thanks so much for doing this legwork for me!" -- especially if not posting deals yourself -- or some additional insight about the deal, the seller or the watch? You should probably keep it to yourself.
> 
> Things you're not entitled to:
> *Deals you didn't post
> ...


Ahem, it's only a deal if its substantially cheaper than usual not the near daily or by weekly going price. Posting a watch on specs repeatedly and saying it's great is an argument to be made elsewhere.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Official Watch Deals on eBay has the *Bulova Precisionist 96B259* for _*$144.99*_. The current 8% eBay Bucks offer will bring it to $133.39. This is *$116.60* cheaper than the current Amazon price, and much cheaper than most other places. This is a pretty nice watch, and very interesting technology, but not for the faint of wrist, at 44mm.

Bulova Precisionist Men&apos;s 96B259 Quartz Chronograph Leather Strap 44.5mm Watch | eBay











Spirit of the Watch said:


> Ahem, it's only a deal if its substantially cheaper than usual not the near daily or by weekly going price. Posting a watch on specs repeatedly and saying it's great is an argument to be made elsewhere.


Then make it elsewhere and kindly stop polluting this thread with your non-deal posting jibber jabber.


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

This is a nice Alpina Alpiner for only $399 on Gemnation.

Alpina Alpiner Men's Watch Model: AL525VG4E6


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

papa_E said:


> This is a nice Alpina Alpiner for only $399 on Gemnation.
> 
> Alpina Alpiner Men's Watch Model: AL525VG4E6


Don't forget 7% cash back from befrugal.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

papa_E said:


> This is a nice Alpina Alpiner for only $399 on Gemnation.
> 
> Alpina Alpiner Men's Watch Model: AL525VG4E6


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

A rather handsome solar Seiko Recraft SNE415 at a great price on Amazon. It's a big watch - 45mm per the description. But $81.29 is awfully tempting...


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Pretty good price on a refurbed Accutron II 96B 213 Silver Surveyor with blue second hand

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Accu...urveyor-Quartz-Black-Leather-Strap-41mm-Watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

matlobi said:


> Official Watch Deals on eBay has the *Bulova Precisionist 96B259* for _*$144.99*_. The current 8% eBay Bucks offer will bring it to $133.39. This is *$116.60* cheaper than the current Amazon price, and much cheaper than most other places. This is a pretty nice watch, and very interesting technology, but not for the faint of wrist, at 44mm.
> 
> Bulova Precisionist Men&apos;s 96B259 Quartz Chronograph Leather Strap 44.5mm Watch | eBay


I don't need this since I already have a silver Wilton, but I still might get one. Beats the crap out of the moon watch for half the price.


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

Discount watch store 30% off, Zodiac Ocenaire $267, might have to pay tax...Code BESTDEAL

https://www.discountwatchstore.com/...s/zodiac-oceanaire-automatic-zo8012-men-watch


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

The highly regarded Citizen Promaster diver for $130 on Ebay

Citizen Promaster Diver Mens Watch BN0150-28E | eBay


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

automatico said:


> Discount watch store 30% off, Zodiac Ocenaire $267, might have to pay tax...Code BESTDEAL
> 
> https://www.discountwatchstore.com/...s/zodiac-oceanaire-automatic-zo8012-men-watch


I had that exact same model/color way for a while. STP1-11 movement kept good time, great brushed finishing on the case and really nice vulcanized rubber strap. However, bezel action was a bit sloppy and lume was mediocre. For under $300, though, you could do a lot worse.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

automatico said:


> The highly regarded Citizen Promaster diver for $130 on Ebay
> 
> Citizen Promaster Diver Mens Watch BN0150-28E | eBay


I'm thinking about adding a quartz diver as an everyday beater and hard to do better than this one, but I might wait a bit. It seems like this one was closer to $115 or so not that long ago. I may be thinking of another watch though.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

automatico said:


> Discount watch store 30% off, Zodiac Ocenaire $267, might have to pay tax...Code BESTDEAL
> 
> https://www.discountwatchstore.com/...s/zodiac-oceanaire-automatic-zo8012-men-watch


That's an automatic swiss diver for less than $300, pretty tough to beat that. Glycine Combat Subs usually stay north of $350, and Revue Thommen's Diver is $375+.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Picked up the Zodiac. $250 after befrugal.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> I had that exact same model/color way for a while. STP1-11 movement kept good time, great brushed finishing on the case and really nice vulcanized rubber strap. However, bezel action was a bit sloppy and lume was mediocre. For under $300, though, you could do a lot worse.


I was under the impression that the oceanaire has a claro semag movement, swissfied chinese seagull


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

taike said:


> I was under the impression that the oceanaire has a claro semag movement, swissfied chinese seagull


REVIEW: Zodiac OCEANAIRE Limited Edition Yellow/Black & Blue

This [non-WUS] thread says they made a change at some point, the Claro Semag was 18 jewels, and the ones in this review are 26J (however, they are "special editions", so not all Oceanaires may have been subject to the movement change.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> That's an automatic swiss diver for less than $300, pretty tough to beat that. Glycine Combat Subs usually stay north of $350, and Revue Thommen's Diver is $375+.


If that Zodiac has the STP1-11 movement, $250 is a good deal for it. It's a sport watch (not a diver according to Zodiac's own manual) on a rubber strap though. The Glycine and Revue Thommen are dive watches on bracelets at those prices, so not a fair comparison.


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

It was about that on a slickdeal around march, but I figured that this is a good price and they might run out...Im liking mine so far, it came with those cool Promaster boxes with the handle.



jcombs1 said:


> I'm thinking about adding a quartz diver as an everyday beater and hard to do better than this one, but I might wait a bit. It seems like this one was closer to $115 or so not that long ago. I may be thinking of another watch though.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Chirv said:


> Been thinking about trying Cordura or canvas for my Techne Goshawk but I'd really like a grayscale camo. If nobody can point me to one I'll probably just pick up the white one from here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I got one from Eulit. Pricing similar to the Cockworksynergy ones. Looks great on my Nomos.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sale at long island watch on Ballast watches

$299









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dote (Jun 19, 2017)

peatnick said:


> Got a blue from ebay seller watcheshalfprice
> 
> Bulova Accu Swiss Men&apos;s 63C121 Tellaro Chronograph Automatic 42mm Sport Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


It looks like the $300 refurbished chronos are mostly sold out on eBay by now, but the PVD chrono is only $319.99 new from Costco.

https://m.costco.com/Bulova-Accu-Swiss-Stainless-Steel-Men's-Automatic-Watch.product.100352862.html


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Is a SARG007 for 388$ a good buy?
ordered one from amazon japan, this is the cheapest I could find it online

https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00G9XRY7E/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

dramanet said:


> Is a SARG007 for 388$ a good buy?
> ordered one from amazon japan, this is the cheapest I could find it online
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00G9XRY7E/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


$349 at long island watch, cheapest it's been is $300.00

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks, I cancelled the order
Its out of stock on long island watches


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Certified Watch has this woman's Extreme Regulator for $440, and $13 befrugal $. Nice auto for the price

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-watch-al650lsss3aec6.html?ref=youmayalsolike


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Any coupons or cashback at Certified watch store? About to pick up a watch

Edit, I found 2% at ebates, anything better?


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

studiompd said:


> Any coupons or cashback at Certified watch store? About to pick up a watch
> 
> Edit, I found 2% at ebates, anything better?


Befrugal = 3%


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

8% befrugal for discount watch store Fyi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

watchout said:


> 8% befrugal for discount watch store Fyi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does befrugal and sites like it work?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Canyon55 said:


> Certified Watch has this woman's Extreme Regulator for $440, and $13 befrugal $. Nice auto for the price
> ...


The watch details say it's a quartz movement, yet the photo of the exhibition case back indicates an auto. Examining this case back photo, it seems to show a different model number (AL650X3AEC4/6) than shown in the listing (AL650LSSS3AEC6).


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> The watch details say it's a quartz movement, yet the photo of the exhibition case back indicates an auto. Examining this case back photo, it seems to show a different model number (AL650X3AEC4/6) than shown in the listing (AL650LSSS3AEC6).


All Alpina model numbers are like that. The "AL650" at the beginning is the movement. AL-650 is a hand-winding regulator. The automatic regulator is AL-950. At least that's the way it's supposed to work. This model sure seems to be an automatic though.

THE BRAND CALIBERS | ALPINA WATCHES (Official)


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Yup, posted yesterday on the Zodiac deal.

















watchout said:


> 8% befrugal for discount watch store Fyi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Wait...BeFrugal gives you credit for eBay purchases? OMG I have missed so much cash back!


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> Wait...BeFrugal gives you credit for eBay purchases? OMG I have missed so much cash back!


1 to 1.5% CB. Adds up when you have a watch problem.


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

Oris Artix Complication on ebay is the lowest price I have seen. Correct me if you have seen lower. Without bracelet one is sold at $1359.

Oris Men&apos;s Artix Black Dial Stainless Steel Moon phase Swiss Watch 91576434034MB | eBay


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> How does befrugal and sites like it work?


Register, search for the store at the cashback site, click thru to said store and complete your purchase and done ( you will see the cashback pending for 30-90 days in case of a return and such).
Be careful, some cashback sites want you to add item to cart AFTER you click thru them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

ergezen1 said:


> Oris Artix Complication on ebay is the lowest price I have seen. Correct me if you have seen lower. Without bracelet one is sold at $1359.
> 
> Oris Men&apos;s Artix Black Dial Stainless Steel Moon phase Swiss Watch 91576434034MB | eBay


I'm contemplating this one instead from the same seller, just not completely sold on the strap.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

A dozen misfit Fossil quartz watches plus one ugly skeleton auto on Amazon Deal Of The Day today. If that's what you're into. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Another one from Sigma Time, Anonimo Sailor for $524. 44mm, sapphire and DLC coated. This appears to be $3-400 less than anywhere else I can find it.

Anonimo Men's Sailor Swiss Automatic Black Leather Strap Watch AM200002004A01


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

watchout said:


> Register, search for the store at the cashback site, click thru to said store and complete your purchase and done ( you will see the cashback pending for 30-90 days in case of a return and such).
> Be careful, some cashback sites want you to add item to cart AFTER you click thru them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use Ghostery for example. You need to have any blocker you use turned off. You have to come from a "virgin" browser and click though them so they can register that you initiated from their site and bought. Obviously the model is that these companies get some share from the seller from initiating a purchase and maybe even from other companies buying your purchase patters, who knows...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Pro tip: If your response to any deal posted here isn't a general attitude of, "Thanks so much for doing this legwork for me!" -- especially if not posting deals yourself -- or some additional insight about the deal, the seller or the watch? You should probably keep it to yourself.
> 
> Things you're not entitled to:
> *Deals you didn't post
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rakuten has 20% off (Max $200 off) with coupon SAVE20 + 5% in Rakuten points. I put a watch in my cart just to make sure it actually worked. They sure make it hard to find any deals though.

Seiko SKX007K2 for $160 + $10 in points.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/passthewatch/product/2293458/


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

watchout said:


> Register, search for the store at the cashback site, click thru to said store and complete your purchase and done ( you will see the cashback pending for 30-90 days in case of a return and such).
> Be careful, some cashback sites want you to add item to cart AFTER you click thru them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ebates has a toolbar / add in so it automatically asks you if you want to start a shopping trip with their coupon when you click on an e commerce site. It can be a little annoying but you'll never forget if you install it. Includes eBay but only certain categories seem to qualify sometimes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

I've found that BeFrugal generally has better cash back percentages than Ebates. Whether it is a better "service", I don't know.

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## jackP (Oct 31, 2013)

Breitling Superocean II 36 Midsize Automatic Watch
From mass drop for $2k ain't cheap but it's a few hundred below what I have seen


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ChronoSwiss with full-lume dial for $979 with code GOOGLE20.

https://www.jomashop.com/chronoswiss-watch-ch-2733-lu-31-1.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

karlito said:


> I've found that BeFrugal generally has better cash back percentages than Ebates. Whether it is a better "service", I don't know.


I have found them both to be very reliable. Use whichever one has the best rates at the time.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Rakuten has 20% off (Max $200 off) with coupon SAVE20 + 5% in Rakuten points. I put a watch in my cart just to make sure it actually worked. They sure make it hard to find any deals though.
> 
> Seiko SKX007K2 for $160 + $10 in points.
> 
> https://www.rakuten.com/shop/passthewatch/product/2293458/


Global or JP?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Global or JP?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


No. US only.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

karlito said:


> I've found that BeFrugal generally has better cash back percentages than Ebates. Whether it is a better "service", I don't know.
> 
> sent from your mamma's house


Both sites work, but in my experience Befrugal is more of a risk. Half the time, my order doesn't show up in befrugal even though I follow their rules to the t. They start an investigation which usually ends up with them crediting my account, but I've been burnt a few times recently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Same experience with befrugal for me as well. Rarely works out. No troubles with Ebates howev usually much less cash back offers


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

I have Befrugal and never had any issue with them..., cash back adds up quick especially if you buy stuff on e-bay.


----------



## Bred38 (Sep 17, 2017)

Good price, nice Vulcain...








$1300 Jomashop


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

dramanet said:


> Thanks, I cancelled the order
> Its out of stock on long island watches


Some bad advice you received.... That price no longer appears, and was a steal!

SARG007 is discontinued, that was an excellent CURRENT price. $300-$350 will never be seen again. Many are selling much,much higher. Like 2X-3X higher.


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

BDC said:


> Some bad advice you received.... That price no longer appears, and was a steal!
> 
> SARG007 is discontinued, that was an excellent CURRENT price. $300-$350 will never be seen again. Many are selling much,much higher. Like 2X-3X higher.


Thanks
The earlier poster, had me second guessing the purchase


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

dramanet said:


> Thanks
> The earlier poster, had me second guessing the purchase


You cancelled the order but did you go ahead and order it again? The price is no longer available so I am hoping you did. I almost pulled the trigger on it when you posted the link and if I did, I would have felt very bad for sniping it knowing you cancelled your order due bad advice. It was a very good price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Aragon has an extra 30% off of their T100 tritium watches. That makes them as low as $182 for an automatic.

Is T100 significantly brighter than the T25 that Ball uses?

https://www.aragonwatch.com/TRITIUM_SALE_s/427.htm


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Both sites work, but in my experience Befrugal is more of a risk. Half the time, my order doesn't show up in befrugal even though I follow their rules to the t. They start an investigation which usually ends up with them crediting my account, but I've been burnt a few times recently.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I was unaware of this. I really need to start tracking my purchases with them. I may just use Ebates and avoid the added hassle

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Aragon has an extra 30% off of their T100 tritium watches. That makes them as low as $182 for an automatic.
> 
> Is T100 significantly brighter than the T25 that Ball uses?
> 
> https://www.aragonwatch.com/TRITIUM_SALE_s/427.htm


T25 means 25 mc or less, T100 means 100 mc or less. Technically, 26 mc would count as T100, and I'm sure there are some cheapie manufacturers who swing that way.

In general, the more reputable folks like Aragon will have pretty high power T100, and it will strongly out-glow T25.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

matlobi said:


> Official Watch Deals on eBay has the *Bulova Precisionist 96B259* for _*$144.99*_. The current 8% eBay Bucks offer will bring it to $133.39. This is *$116.60* cheaper than the current Amazon price, and much cheaper than most other places. This is a pretty nice watch, and very interesting technology, but not for the faint of wrist, at 44mm.
> 
> Bulova Precisionist Men&apos;s 96B259 Quartz Chronograph Leather Strap 44.5mm Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


Not sure why people are grumbling. This watch is around £350 in the UK so I appreciated the saving

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BDC said:


> Some bad advice you received.... That price no longer appears, and was a steal!
> 
> SARG007 is discontinued, that was an excellent CURRENT price. $300-$350 will never be seen again. Many are selling much,much higher. Like 2X-3X higher.


If you like SARG007, I see that chronograph-divers.com has the light-colored SARG005 advertised for $280. To find it, google "SARG005 site:chronograph-divers.com" -- WUS doesn't allow me to post links yet.


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> If you like SARG007, I see that chronograph-divers.com has the light-colored SARG005 advertised for $280. To find it, google "SARG005 site:chronograph-divers.com" -- WUS doesn't allow me to post links yet.


No stock available.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Aragon has an extra 30% off of their T100 tritium watches. That makes them as low as $182 for an automatic.
> 
> Is T100 significantly brighter than the T25 that Ball uses?
> 
> https://www.aragonwatch.com/TRITIUM_SALE_s/427.htm


I have a Ball Fireman Victory (T25) and an Aragon Parma T100. The latter is significantly brighter.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

I believe this is the lowest price I've seen for this watch, the Hamilton Khaki Aviation X Patrol.

https://www.ebay.com/p/hamilton-kha...iid=192240045751&_mwBanner=1&trdt=0&rdtsrc=vi


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I got it in my head recently that I really, really need an all-black, digital, square-dial watch. So, you know, why fight it?

I liked the look and features of the G-Shock GX56-BB1, but those dimensions, come on!

Then I came upon the similar but smaller DW-5600-BB1. 43 mm. Now this I can do.

Macy's has it on sale now for $74.95 with coupon code 'VIP'. And rebate site Lemoney is offering 11% cash back up to $120, taking it down to $66.08. That's at least $32 less than everyone else, a great discount at prices this low.

If you're not keen on trying a new rebate site, Befrugal also is offering 10% back from Macy's.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...asio men&searchPass=allMultiMatchWithSpelling


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

Did you have to pay $11 for shipping? That plus the tax brings it back up to $89 (before the Lemoney 11% rebate). But $66 is looking better than ~$80. Didn't know if you got free shipping on the order?

Either way nice watch, great deal at $66


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm a big Eco-Drive fan, esp when the watch sets itself every night. I found what I consider a great deal on a Citizen *refurbished* AT4021. Official Watch Deals has one remaining on eBay for $246 minus any cash back (befrugal, etc)

I'd have snatched it up if I didn't already have one. This watch is currently $618 on Amazon.

45mm, Sapphire, rotating bezel, WR 200m









Here's a picture of mine on a Geckota Jonathan Rally:


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

Amazon has the Wenger Roadster Black Night for 93.

https://www.amazon.com/Wenger-01-0853-110-Green-Nylon-Strap/dp/B018OCEKXI


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I got it in my head recently that I really, really need an all-black, digital, square-dial watch. So, you know, why fight it?
> 
> I liked the look and features of the G-Shock GX56-BB1, but those dimensions, come on!
> 
> ...


this thing would finally go on sale after apple adds vo2 max capabilities to the Apple Watch lol. I've been watching this watch since I left my gym watch in a golf cart in niagars falls over a year ago.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bc4393 said:


> Amazon has the Wenger Roadster Black Night for 93.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Wenger-01-0853-110-Green-Nylon-Strap/dp/B018OCEKXI


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

PetrosD said:


> I have a Ball Fireman Victory (T25) and an Aragon Parma T100. The latter is significantly brighter.


That's a little bit surprising (possibly even disappointing) considering the price difference


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

KidThunder said:


> Did you have to pay $11 for shipping? That plus the tax brings it back up to $89 (before the Lemoney 11% rebate). But $66 is looking better than ~$80. Didn't know if you got free shipping on the order?
> 
> Either way nice watch, great deal at $66


Bought my wife a purse, too, and got free shipping -- AND the 11% cash back on her purse, too.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

eljay said:


> That's a little bit surprising (possibly even disappointing) considering the price difference


Unless you only bought the Parma ;-)


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> You cancelled the order but did you go ahead and order it again? The price is no longer available so I am hoping you did. I almost pulled the trigger on it when you posted the link and if I did, I would have felt very bad for sniping it knowing you cancelled your order due bad advice. It was a very good price.


https://www.amazon.co.jp/Mechanical...e=UTF8&qid=1505710395&sr=8-1&keywords=sarg007

still available, at the same price
I have decided not to get it, dont want it just for the price


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

dramanet said:


> https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B00G9XRY7E/
> still available, at the same price
> I have decided not to get it, dont want it just for the price


Ah, when I clicked the link last, it took me to the US site where there were not any sellers under $1100. Yeah, 38800 JPY is still a good deal for a discontinued model. The dollar just shot up another 1% today so the deal is getting better! I love that model but I have enough 40mm Seikos and they have all been feeling a bit big on my wrist lately.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Oris Women's Aquis Swiss Made Automatic Date Rubber Strap Watch

daily deal at evine for black and aqua women's oris aquis 36mm on rubber. Comes out to about $465 plus $15 SH after code NEWCUST. at Black Friday they had the blue dial on rubber for about $440 or so that a lot of us ended up not getting. Hopefully this means we could see some more oris deals this year. If it was 38mm I'd grab one of these.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Unless you only bought the Parma ;-)


Tempting but unfortunately their idea of "small" is still too big for my spindly wrists.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Sigmatime has the Oris Moonphase for $799 -- that's a deal!
Oris Men&apos;s Artix Black Dial Stainless Steel Moon phase Swiss Watch 91576434034MB | eBay

see pic below thanks !! the pic thing still has me a little confused


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> Sigmatime has the Oris Moonphase for $799 -- that's a deal!
> Oris Men&apos;s Artix Black Dial Stainless Steel Moon phase Swiss Watch 91576434034MB | eBay


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

BDC said:


> Some bad advice you received.... That price no longer appears, and was a steal!
> 
> SARG007 is discontinued, that was an excellent CURRENT price. $300-$350 will never be seen again. Many are selling much,much higher. Like 2X-3X higher.


Lol bad advice? It's a $300 watch always has been always will be (in terms of quality) this is a deals thread and who would pay $350-450 for a watch that isn't worth that other than a collector? Yes the current market has ONLY gone up 10-15 percent on a discontinued watch. My advice still stands $388 is not a deal. Oh and all the critics saying how good of a deal I advised this guy to pass on well, the watch is still for sale!!! Don't see anyone buying it and flipping it for as much as 3x!!! the profit like you stated .....show me the the person paying $600-1000 for a sarg007 and I'll show you a idiot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Gemnation's "Deal of the Day" page appears to have gone the way of Jomadeals.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Upscale Time has the Fortis Aeromaster Blue Horizon on bracelet for $1199.

Upscale Time

eBay


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

Bred38 said:


> Good price, nice Vulcain...
> View attachment 12513501
> 
> 
> $1300 Jomashop


So where on Joma is this watch for $1300?? They have steel versions for $1380 but not this gold one. I want to buy this ASAP so please provide a link or more details.

Also the picture does not look like a Joma picture, but more like TOM.

Regards


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

taike said:


>





patrolmi said:


> Sigmatime has the Oris Moonphase for $799 -- that's a deal!
> Oris Men&apos;s Artix Black Dial Stainless Steel Moon phase Swiss Watch 91576434034MB | eBay
> 
> see pic below thanks !! the pic thing still has me a little confused


That is not any moonphase, that is a triple date moonphase and for that price, it is super legit.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Oris Women's Aquis Swiss Made Automatic Date Rubber Strap Watch
> 
> daily deal at evine for black and aqua women's oris aquis 36mm on rubber. Comes out to about $465 plus $15 SH after code NEWCUST. at Black Friday they had the blue dial on rubber for about $440 or so that a lot of us ended up not getting. Hopefully this means we could see some more oris deals this year. If it was 38mm I'd grab one of these.
> View attachment 12514809


I would really like to see a wrist shot of this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Nm, just saw the other post saying it's still available on Amazon for chepaer.



0elcid0 said:


> No stock available.


It's def not $350 (it's $527) but I did get an email saying they found 1 (and I think only 1) here - http://www.shoppinginjapan.net/sarg007

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Cary5500 said:


> Lol bad advice? It's a $300 watch always has been always will be (in terms of quality) this is a deals thread and who would pay $350-450 for a watch that isn't worth that other than a collector? Yes the current market has ONLY gone up 10-15 percent on a discontinued watch. My advice still stands $388 is not a deal. Oh and all the critics saying how good of a deal I advised this guy to pass on well, the watch is still for sale!!! Don't see anyone buying it and flipping it for as much as 3x!!! the profit like you stated .....show me the the person paying $600-1000 for a sarg007 and I'll show you a idiot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Little sensitive, eh?

It was crap advice mr helpful.... It was a very good price (& a deal) for someone currently purchasing! Doesn't really matter what you think it's worth.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I saw a few SARG009 in stock on Shopping in Japan and on Rakuten for below $400.

If you can pay south of $400 it's a good buy. 

I think it's completely asinine that people are paying $600 for those watches because they're not close to worth that much but the market dictates the price if someone is willing to pay it.

Edit: I say this because I owned a SARG009. It's a nice watch for $400 but any more than that and you're overpaying for what you get.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I saw a few SARG009 in stock on Shopping in Japan and on Rakuten for below $400.
> 
> If you can pay south of $400 it's a good buy.
> 
> ...


^^^

Saw that as well. Guessing there's a few more 009's in the supply chain. SARG005's are still out there for +/-$400 as well.

Also, agree on the value. Wouldn't pay the exorbitant prices out there for the 007, but it stands the <$400 is a good, fair price for a discontinued watch.

If you want one...


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

anyone know when the Christopher Ward 50% sale is going to happen?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

BDC said:


> ^^^
> 
> Saw that as well. Guessing there's a few more 009's in the supply chain. SARG005's are still out there for +/-$400 as well.
> 
> ...


I'll take an 059 for $400 any day......

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

This looks like a great deal, I've actually wanted this watch for a while and this is as cheap as I've seen them lately but I'm in total save mode


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

JMD1082 said:


> anyone know when the Christopher Ward 50% sale is going to happen?


As soon as they change their branding again which is probably going to be soon


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'll take an 059 for $400 any day......
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


More like a grand .. lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Ossamanity said:


> I would really like to see a wrist shot of this one.
> (In reference to the Oris Women's Aquis DLC on rubber)


I own the Men's size of this watch and at 43mm and it wears relatively small. I've seen this Women's version and besides the case size of 36mm the narrow lug spacing and strap width makes it look very feminine, so other than on a child's wrist it would really look out of place on most guys. Of course that's IMHO and YMMV, just trying to be helpful so you're not disappointed.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

JMD1082 said:


> anyone know when the Christopher Ward 50% sale is going to happen?


There is one going on right now. Has been going for a while and occasionaly new models are added.

https://www.christopherward.com/events/half-price


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Awesome, thanks for the heads up.



nordwulf said:


> There is one going on right now. Has been going for a while and occasionaly new models are added.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.com/events/half-price


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

JMD1082 said:


> anyone know when the Christopher Ward 50% sale is going to happen?


I dunno, maybe the next time they change their logo? _*sad trombone*_ But seriously, what nordwulf said:



nordwulf said:


> There is one going on right now. Has been going for a while and occasionaly new models are added.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.com/events/half-price


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

audio.bill said:


> I own the Men's size of this watch and at 43mm and it wears relatively small. I've seen this Women's version and besides the case size of 36mm the narrow lug spacing and strap width makes it look very feminine, so other than on a child's wrist it would really look out of place on most guys. Of course that's IMHO and YMMV, just trying to be helpful so you're not disappointed.


Thank you. This helps I will stick to the men's sizes .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

I checked this out, some nice stuff but I have been wanting a trident pretty badly. Hopefully they add some of those but it doesn't seem like it. From what I can tell that's one of their more popular models.


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Watchmann has a lightly used Damasko 46 Black for 1150. It comes with 1 year Watchmann warranty.
watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=DA46Blackx

Description from his site: "Virtually as new, customer kept it for a year and wore it only a few times".


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

JMD1082 said:


> I checked this out, some nice stuff but I have been wanting a trident pretty badly. Hopefully they add some of those but it doesn't seem like it. From what I can tell that's one of their more popular models.


The new Trident is scheduled for 2018 so probably some good deals on the old model next year.

If you want one badly, these are the current coupon codes for the UK site. Maybe not 50% off but still a great deal on a great watch. Not sure where you are but the GBP is still low and no VAT if you're in the US.

50CW17 for £50 off orders over £300 excluding nearly new or sale
100CW17 for £100 off orders over £500 with the same exclusions.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Oris Women's Aquis Swiss Made Automatic Date Rubber Strap Watch
> 
> daily deal at evine for black and aqua women's oris aquis 36mm on rubber. Comes out to about $465 plus $15 SH after code NEWCUST. at Black Friday they had the blue dial on rubber for about $440 or so that a lot of us ended up not getting. Hopefully this means we could see some more oris deals this year. If it was 38mm I'd grab one of these.
> View attachment 12514809


I ordered one of these last year (ss case, "blue" dial) and it got cancelled. Another member reached out to sell me his but the pics he sent made it out to look more purple than blue so I passed.

I'm gonna have to think hard about this one, very tempting...

Also available in green


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Ossamanity said:


> I would really like to see a wrist shot of this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another member with a 6.75" wrist. PVD may "wear" a little smaller. $15 shipping stings, and paying with their cc doesn't qualify for free shipping (glad I called in to verify before applying for their card).


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Cary5500 said:


> Lol bad advice? It's a $300 watch always has been always will be (in terms of quality) this is a deals thread and who would pay $350-450 for a watch that isn't worth that other than a collector? Yes the current market has ONLY gone up 10-15 percent on a discontinued watch. My advice still stands $388 is not a deal. Oh and all the critics saying how good of a deal I advised this guy to pass on well, the watch is still for sale!!! Don't see anyone buying it and flipping it for as much as 3x!!! the profit like you stated .....show me the the person paying $600-1000 for a sarg007 and I'll show you a idiot.


One might be willing to pay a little more for a discontinued watch that is getting more difficult to find new. Further more, one might want to purchase it to keep and wear rather than flip it. I like it enough that I've considered buying it to wear and if I could not bond with it, I would flip it for a small gain or even for a loss. I recognize I cannot flip it for more than 10% but I would be paying for it knowing this as much as I know I do not have the patience to list a watch for more than a month without it selling. Show me the person who thinks everyone approaches the hobby under the same criteria, or thinks all flippers are expecting triple digit percentage profit, and I'll show you my bologna sandwich because it is lunch time, I'm hungry and there is no point in discussing this further.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

eljay said:


> Gemnation's "Deal of the Day" page appears to have gone the way of Jomadeals.


While it was MIA for a portion of the weekend it's now back: Revue Thommen Air Speed Men's Watch Model: 16051.6137


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> One might be willing to pay a little more for a discontinued watch that is getting more difficult to find new. Further more, one might want to purchase it to keep and wear rather than flip it. I like it enough that I've considered buying it to wear and if I could not bond with it, I would flip it for a small gain or even for a loss. I recognize I cannot flip it for more than 10% but I would be paying for it knowing this as much as I know I do not have the patience to list a watch for more than a month without it selling. Show me the person who thinks everyone approaches the hobby under the same criteria, or thinks all flippers are expecting triple digit percentage profit, and I'll show you my bologna sandwich because it is lunch time, I'm hungry and there is no point in discussing this further.


If you're buying it to keep as an investment expecting to make a healthy ROI, then I can show you waterfront property in Kansas that's rapidly increasing in value.

Consumer goods are generally not a good investment. Take the $400 you would spend on that watch and make an informed options trade. Then go buy something nicer.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Saw a Zenith Elite on Amazon Warehouse last night for about $1,900 or so. This morning it was gone, as expected. And I'm happy about that, as I need another watch like I need a hole in the head. BUT if I were to get another watch, it would be a Zenith or Breitling at a good price ...


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

jk1492 said:


> Saw a Zenith Elite on Amazon Warehouse last night for about $1,900 or so. This morning it was gone, as expected. And I'm happy about that, as I need another watch like I need a hole in the head. BUT if I were to get another watch, it would be a Zenith or Breitling at a good price ...


If this is the one I think it is, it was a Zenith Elite Port Royal with a Sellita movement.
In 2014, in a moment of distraction, Zenith sold watches with a Sellita movement for a brief period of time. Either due to low sales or negative impact to the brand, Zenith quickly stopped those particular models.

Interesting discussion about it : https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/zenith-its-no-longer-zenith-1006870.html

Anyway, whether you are a movement snob or not, an informed purchase is always a better one.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

kimloris said:


> If this is the one I think it is, it was a Zenith Elite Port Royal with a Sellita movement.
> In 2014, in a moment of distraction, Zenith sold watches with a Sellita movement for a brief period of time. Either due to low sales or negative impact to the brand, Zenith quickly stopped those particular models.
> 
> Interesting discussion about it : https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/zenith-its-no-longer-zenith-1006870.html
> ...


I'm not sure. The model # was 03.2020.670/01.c498. One web search described the movement as Zenith Elite 670? Anyways, I passed thankfully (even if a good deal) ...

But I do like research when these deals come along.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm not sure. The model # was 03.2020.670/01.c498. One web search described the movement as Zenith Elite 670? Anyways, I passed thankfully (even if a good deal) ...

But I do like research when these deals come along.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Am I crazy for getting this for $1200 after cash back with my amazon store card? Used amazon pay through Jacob time. I wanted to try and find a deal on a black dial black bezel aquis for around $800 over the holiday sales period. I bit because I am left handed, the Pelagos is way too far of a reach. I'll need to add the rubber strap and clasp down the road a bit. Since this is the only left handed aquis model I know of I didn't know if I'd get another shot at one so the case lured me into going $400 (1/3) higher than what I was aiming for.

https://www.jacobtime.com/Oris-Aqui...Watch-73376534183MB-p-41196.html?currency=USD


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Am I crazy for getting this for $1200 after cash back with my amazon store card? Used amazon pay through Jacob time. I wanted to try and find a deal on a black dial black bezel aquis for around $800 over the holiday sales period. I bit because I am left handed, the Pelagos is way too far of a reach. I'll need to add the rubber strap and clasp down the road a bit. Since this is the only left handed aquis model I know of I didn't know if I'd get another shot at one so the case lured me into going $400 (1/3) higher than what I was aiming for.
> 
> https://www.jacobtime.com/Oris-Aqui...Watch-73376534183MB-p-41196.html?currency=USD
> View attachment 12516685


Great price on that particular model

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Am I crazy for getting this for $1200 after cash back with my amazon store card? Used amazon pay through Jacob time. I wanted to try and find a deal on a black dial black bezel aquis for around $800 over the holiday sales period. I bit because I am left handed, the Pelagos is way too far of a reach. I'll need to add the rubber strap and clasp down the road a bit. Since this is the only left handed aquis model I know of I didn't know if I'd get another shot at one so the case lured me into going $400 (1/3) higher than what I was aiming for.
> 
> https://www.jacobtime.com/Oris-Aqui...Watch-73376534183MB-p-41196.html?currency=USD
> View attachment 12516685


If you want it, like it, can afford it and are not buying it with the intention of flipping for a profit (at least not in the short term, anyway), then I'd say "no, not too crazy".


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Anyway, whether you are a movement snob or not, an informed purchase is always a better one.

So well said.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Bought my wife a purse, too, and got free shipping -- AND the 11% cash back on her purse, too.


Genius. I left the wife out of the equation, missed out on the free shipping, the watch....and I'm sure she bought a purse or two herself anyway.


----------



## skobb (Sep 19, 2017)

Been stalking this thread for a month or two now in order to find a a good deal on my first proper watch.
Saw the Ball Trainmaster Pulsemeter II Chrono Auto pop up on Touch Of Modern today and have fallen in love! Only my budget is around $1,000 and the watch is going for $2,199 haha

Anybody think there's a possibility the watch could pop up on the Ball MyOffer page?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

skobb said:


> Been stalking this thread for a month or two now in order to find a a good deal on my first proper watch.
> Saw the Ball Trainmaster Pulsemeter II Chrono Auto pop up on Touch Of Modern today and have fallen in love! Only my budget is around $1,000 and the watch is going for $2,199 haha
> 
> Anybody think there's a possibility the watch could pop up on the Ball MyOffer page?


Over the last year or so?, Ball has started to offer new models using a pre-order system. Some like it and some don't but if you can stand a 3 month wait it does make these new models around 25% cheaper if you catch the pre-order.

I realize that this doesn't help you much on a current model that is double your budget but it may allow you to pick up a new release at a discount in the future. You might sign up for their emails or regularly check the Ball Watch Forum F239, all of the pre-orders have been announced there.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Am I crazy for getting this for $1200 after cash back with my amazon store card? Used amazon pay through Jacob time. I wanted to try and find a deal on a black dial black bezel aquis for around $800 over the holiday sales period. I bit because I am left handed, the Pelagos is way too far of a reach. I'll need to add the rubber strap and clasp down the road a bit. Since this is the only left handed aquis model I know of I didn't know if I'd get another shot at one so the case lured me into going $400 (1/3) higher than what I was aiming for.
> 
> https://www.jacobtime.com/Oris-Aqui...Watch-73376534183MB-p-41196.html?currency=USD
> View attachment 12516685


This is a limited edition isn't it? Worth a bit of a premium if it is, and also a premium for a lefty, so seems like a good buy to me. Looks awesome!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

jon_huskisson said:


> This is a limited edition isn't it? Worth a bit of a premium if it is, and also a premium for a lefty, so seems like a good buy to me. Looks awesome!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Yeah limited to 2000, also the only model they have done for a lefty so there are only 2000 lefties as well I suppose. I don't think any of that value will stick as a used piece though down the road if I ever decided against it. Ill have to see if I like it as much as the black dial. Thanks for the input!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

"BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY"

Back again on eBay, bought this same spectacular eBay deal 2 weeks ago:
A Swiss Made 7750 chrono with blue dial, sapphire crystal and bracelet for $324 including shipping and 2 year warranty:

Bulova Accu Swiss Men&apos;s 63C121 Tellaro Chronograph Automatic 42mm Sport Watch | eBay

Yes, the Tellaro have real 7750 inside:

Tellaro 7750 Photo link:










Mine arrived BNIB, mint condition:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY

Precisionist quartz chrono for $224

Bulova Precisionist Men's Refurbished 98B276 UHF Chronograph Quartz 44.5mm Watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY
> 
> Precisionist quartz chrono for $224
> 
> Bulova Precisionist Men's Refurbished 98B276 UHF Chronograph Quartz 44.5mm Watch


That's a bit fugly, but there's also this one for $269.99 brand new.

Bulova Precisionist Men&apos;s 96B260 Quartz Chronograph 44.5mm Bracelet Watch | eBay










The model with a leather strap increased to $169.99. Still a very good price.

Bulova Precisionist Men&apos;s 96B259 Quartz Chronograph Leather Strap 44.5mm Watch | eBay


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

zodiac Jetomatic $349

Zodiac ZO9102 "Jetomatic Watch" Automatic Sapphire nylon NATO strap Watch | eBay










Zodiac Sea Dragon Chrono $799

Zodiac ZO9914 "Sea Dragon" Swiss Valjoux 7750 Chrono Sapphire Crystal Watch | eBay










Zodiac Sea Dragon 3 hander $399

Zodiac ZO9901 "Sea Dragon" Swiss Automatic Sapphire Crystal Watch $1295.00 Retai | eBay










Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 68 $899

Zodiac ZO9504 "Super Sea Wolf 68" Automatic Swiss Movement Rubber Strap Watch | eBay










Zodiac Sea Wolf 53 $399

Zodiac ZO9251 "SUPER SEA WOLF 53 COMPRESSION" Automatic Sapphire Crystal Watch | eBay










or $429 on bracelet

Zodiac ZO9200 SUPER SEA WOLF 53 Automatic Sapphire Crystal Watch | eBay


----------



## brad94 (Apr 2, 2016)

Did you have any trouble with the screws on the back?


----------



## jackP (Oct 31, 2013)

$690. Nice piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

This genuine shark strap from Panatime is a good price for high-quality band.
20mm Panatime Black Genuine Shark Skin Breitling Style Watch Strap with White Stitching 20/18 125/75

I ordered this one a couple of weeks ago and I'm happy with the quality.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Timex t49877 on eBay










Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

jackP said:


> $690. Nice piece
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had one. I agree that it is/was a "nice piece"; I just don't know if it's a $690 nice piece.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

jetcash said:


> Timex t49877 on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an auction - the current price doesn't mean anything.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Absolutely worth $55. 
View attachment 12518383




mannal said:


> Why did I just order this watch? If I'm lucky, they will run out before they process my order
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

mannal said:


> Absolutely worth $55.
> View attachment 12518383


Nice


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Sorry I missed this. I definitely would've bitten.



mannal said:


> Absolutely worth $55.
> View attachment 12518383


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

jackP said:


> $690. Nice piece
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


doesnt really seem like a discount. They are usually hovering around $700. The chrono has actually been the cheaper one for the last year most likely because of the issues with the hand resetting. Very cool watch though.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

VadimMkin said:


> This genuine shark strap from Panatime is a good price for high-quality band.
> 20mm Panatime Black Genuine Shark Skin Breitling Style Watch Strap with White Stitching 20/18 125/75
> 
> I ordered this one a couple of weeks ago and I'm happy with the quality.


$25


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

taike said:


> $25


I ordered 3 different ones (shark being one) last week oh sinful me lol


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

LePerfect on eBay has the Citizen Eco-Drive day-date field watch on green canvas, BM8180-03E, for $74.50.

Citizen Men&apos;s BM8180-03E Eco-Drive Canvas Strap Watch 13205070013 | eBay


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Looks like a good deal to me! Thanks SD. "GOOGLE10" takes off another $10.










https://www.jomashop.com/certina-wa...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

OfficerCamp said:


> Looks like a good deal to me! Thanks SD. "GOOGLE10" takes off another $10.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/certina-wa...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ashford has several store display models in the same price range. The titanium models are really nice for $309.

Preowned - Vintage Watches watches Watches | Ashford.com


----------



## RiverRat (Dec 12, 2015)

Victorinox Creme Alliance (241666) for $279, fulfilled by Amazon supplied from either of two vendors at that price.







This is one of my favorite casual field watches, now at a ridiculous price. It's currently $70 less than I paid 13 months ago - and I thought I was getting a great deal then.

40 mm diameter, ETA 2824, AR coated sapphire crystal, wears comfortably at 11 mm thick, decent strap with signed deployant. All in all, this has been a great watch and it sits in a unique space within my collection. Highly recommended, especially at this stupid price.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Victorinox Men's 241646 Infantry Mechanical Brown Dial Brown Leather Strap Watch
$205.50
https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-241646-Infantry-Mechanical-Leather/dp/B00JG7KXKA/


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Man the victrinox watches pop up right when I just blew my watch stash. Both of those are nice


----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

Just joined up and found this thread. I have a feeling its going to cost me a lot of money.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bred38 said:


> Good price, nice Vulcain...
> View attachment 12513501
> 
> 
> $1300 Jomashop


Wow that's hot. Didn't see it.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

ohemgee said:


> Just joined up and found this thread. I have a feeling its going to cost me a lot of money.


Run while you still can.


----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

PetrosD said:


> Run while you still can.


Too late just bought something


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

ohemgee said:


> Too late just bought something


And so it begins...


----------



## feltharg01 (Jun 28, 2015)

Anybody actually got that vulcain?


----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

larand said:


> And so it begins...


Indeed it does


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Nice one to start with. Post some pics when you get it


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...247929?colorId=NS1003637&pos=1:51&N=854946405

+Tax if you live in a state w/ a TJ Maxx

The dial exhibits some half-way decent texture and it seems to come on a mesh bracelet (quality unknown but I'm a fan of mesh bracelets). 
Not 100% sure it's the best deal out there but I seem to recall it being popular amongst the populace that only posts in this thread at some point. 
Anyhow, it's there from a reputable source is all. ;-)


----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

TDKFM said:


> Nice one to start with. Post some pics when you get it


If you all see any deals on a nice chronograph let me know. Im partial to the look after admiring my friends breitling. However, I'm still dipping my toes in the kids pool so I'm no where close to that level yet.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> "BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY"
> 
> Back again on eBay, bought this same spectacular eBay deal 2 weeks ago:
> A Swiss Made 7750 chrono with blue dial, sapphire crystal and bracelet for $324 including shipping and 2 year warranty:
> ...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...247929?colorId=NS1003637&pos=1:51&N=854946405
> 
> +Tax if you live in a state w/ a TJ Maxx
> 
> ...


Thanks for that link to tjx. Navigating up into the parent "Watches & Jewelry" category I see some attractive Skagens (some of which are also on mesh bracelets) for $50 and $60.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

taike said:


> Victorinox Men's 241646 Infantry Mechanical Brown Dial Brown Leather Strap Watch
> $205.50
> https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-241646-Infantry-Mechanical-Leather/dp/B00JG7KXKA/


Jacob's Time has it, too, in case that one on Amazon sells out: 
https://www.jacobtime.com/Swiss-Arm...anical-Leather-Mens-Watch-241646-p-46953.html


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

$195 with $10 off for signing up for mailing list.



cel4145 said:


> Jacob's Time has it, too, in case that one on Amazon sells out:
> https://www.jacobtime.com/Swiss-Arm...anical-Leather-Mens-Watch-241646-p-46953.html


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Thanks for that link to tjx. Navigating up into the parent "Watches & Jewelry" category I see some attractive Skagens (some of which are also on mesh bracelets) for $50 and $60.


Yeah, I almost bought a Skagen....... but realized I was only buying it as I longed for another watch and couldn't justify it. But, I still might.... just cause. 

There's one I like the design but I still can't see it making it into my rotation for very long......... the sheer amount of watches I have is out of control atm.

I can't even bring myself to sell any of them or find any family members that will wear it for free as a gift from me. Instead they treat it as if I'm a drug addict offering them a gateway drug.

.................. Anyhow, as a member w/ only 6 posts I hope you don't develop these issues. But I regret a few of my cheaper watch purchases and wish I made a more informed decision based on wrist time.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Casio Edifice EFM-502D-7AVCF - *$87.97*










Brand, Seller, or Collection NameCasioModel numberEFM-502D-7AVCFItem ShapeRoundDial window material type﻿MineralDisplay TypeAnalogClaspFold-over-clasp-with-double-push-button-safetyCase materialStainless steelCase diameter45 millimetersCase Thickness14 millimetersBand MaterialStainless steelBand lengthMen's StandardBand width9 millimetersBand ColorSilverDial colorSilverBezel materialStainless steelBezel function﻿UnidirectionalCalendar﻿DateSpecial featuresChronographMovement﻿QuartzWater resistant depth667 Feet/200M


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Casio Edifice EFM-502D-7AVCF - *$87.97*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the watch that lead me down the Edifice rabbit hole. Pretty sharp in the flesh and regularly draws positive comments from coworkers when I wear it. Some further info: The bezel is actually uni-directional, it has a screw down crown and caseback, and the bracelet has polished center but I used a scotch brite pad to positive results. Hell of a deal for $88


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

ohemgee said:


> If you all see any deals on a nice chronograph let me know. Im partial to the look after admiring my friends breitling. However, I'm still dipping my toes in the kids pool so I'm no where close to that level yet.





Chirv said:


> ....this Sugess Seagull ST1908 powered (true) moonphase chrono. While it's not particularly a deal per se, at $230 - $18.32 eBay bucks - $9.16 cashback through topcashback.com I think it's a phenomenal price for a Seagull ST19 chrono with pointer date and moonphase and sapphire front and back while most ST19 chronos without those complications go for much more. It'll be my first chrono, first Chinese, first pointer date, and first moonphase.
> Seagull mvT Man Wristwatch Handwind ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Sapphire Sugess | eBay
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## LCLaddict (Sep 17, 2017)

Not sure if this counts, but here are two discount codes for Christopher Ward Watches:
120CW17 - 120 Euros off purchases of 600 Euros or more.
60CW17 - 60 Euros off purchases of 350 Euros or more. 
Available until midnight 31 October 2017.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

ohemgee said:


> Indeed it does


I have the same watch, a very well built piece. Enjoy.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Lol, you have no idea.



ohemgee said:


> Just joined up and found this thread. I have a feeling its going to cost me a lot of money.


----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Lol, you have no idea.


That's not very promising for me. I have almost zero will power and love a great deal!


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Chirv said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Very nice Seagull without numerals. A semi Patek Phillips. Less than 1% of a PP ($200).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

ohemgee said:


> That's not very promising for me. I have almost zero will power and love a great deal!


The best advice ever given on this thread is; buy the watch and not the deal. It's hard to do, especially for a rookie, but if you stick to that you will be happier in the end.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Yeah, I almost bought a Skagen....... but realized I was only buying it as I longed for another watch and couldn't justify it. But, I still might.... just cause.
> 
> There's one I like the design but I still can't see it making it into my rotation for very long......... the sheer amount of watches I have is out of control atm.
> 
> ...


Haha, sometimes I feel the same way. I was off for a while (personal reasons) and didn't feel the need to come here and post, etc. I read somewhere that if you want to stay out, you just can't browse and hence, it will keep you off from buying.

Anyway, I feel more attracted to quartz now. Low maintenance, no need to worry about servicing after a few years. Sometimes like you mention, there are some designs that blow me away. There are very attractive prices too if you look on Ashford for the Calvin Klein models and 88 Rue which sport swiss made sapphire crystals for $64 dollars; impressive.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> The best advice ever given on this thread is; buy the watch and not the deal. It's hard to do, especially for a rookie, but if you stick to that you will be happier in the end.


^ x1,000,000,000 Very very true, really buy into the design, not the savings or % off. For example, I really like the Victorinox deal for $279 and I love everything but the case. As much as a great deal it is, I just don't buy into the boring ring on top of the case. Very sterile, very boring. Otherwise, great watch. If it had something else, I would be all over it.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks again @yankeexpress for posting the deal, where did you find the mvmnt pic?



yankeexpress said:


> "BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY"
> 
> Back again on eBay, bought this same spectacular eBay deal 2 weeks ago:
> A Swiss Made 7750 chrono with blue dial, sapphire crystal and bracelet for $324 including shipping and 2 year warranty:
> ...


Mine's on leather for autumn's arrival this week


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Welcome to the thread Charlie from Boston, as someone once said on national tv, "hide yo kids, hide yo wife, cause everybody be going crazy up and n here." The deals don't end here, there is always a deal. Don't feel pressured by a deal, there will be another. If you focus on learning about the watches and what you like you'll be prepared the next time the deal comes around, unless you see five pages of comments on one unheard of deal there is a good chance something similar will be back again. Happy hunting!

10OFFJTW for 10% off your order at Jacob time. Only works if the watch is in stock. Some of their watches listed they have to order still.


ohemgee said:


> That's not very promising for me. I have almost zero will power and love a great deal!


----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Welcome to the thread Charlie from Boston, as someone once said on national tv, "hide yo kids, hide yo wife, cause everybody be going crazy up and n here." The deals don't end here, there is always a deal. Don't feel pressured by a deal, there will be another. If you focus on learning about the watches and what you like you'll be prepared the next time the deal comes around, unless you see five pages of comments on one unheard of deal there is a good chance something similar will be back again. Happy hunting!
> 
> 10OFFJTW for 10% off your order at Jacob time. Only works if the watch is in stock. Some of their watches listed they have to order still.


I would like to blame my friend. He gave me an extremely nice 12 watch holder. Since I'm new l and starting out most watches appeal to me so I'll learn over time what works for me. The great part about the watch above is I had $38 in Amazon points and received another 5% back so I ended up spending $221.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*Citizen Eco-Drive A-T Men's BY0100-51H Refurbished Chronograph Alarm 44mm Watch - $175 Free Ship on ebay from Watcheshalfprice*

Citizen Eco-Drive A-T Men&apos;s BY0100-51H Refurbished Chronograph Alarm 44mm Watch | eBay

This may not be my favorite Citizen radio controlled watch, but like all A-T watches, phenomenal timepieces. I keep one out all the time in order to set my automatics. If I had to reduce my entire collection to a single watch, would likely be one of the Citizen A-T models. As I've posted before, it is boringly perfect. Once set up properly, the watch will provide perfect time (to the split second) and date for the life of the watch (estimated between 15-20 years). Just provide sufficient light and a location that allows it to pick up the timing signal at night time.

Key features:

Support for 26 time zones - 5 transmission towers world wide
Perpetual calendar
Quality bracelet with machined clasp, solid links and end pieces
200M WR
Sapphire crystal
Citizen's version of super luminova


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I came to these boards in January this year. My collection was about 7-8 watches and the most expensive being an Invicta and fossil. I dreamed of spending over $100 on a watch. Well now I am sitting at about 32ish watches and I now balk at the idea of buying a watch under $100.

DO NOT BUY ON IMPULSE!!!! I did a few like that because, well I was a WUS (WatchuSeek) and WIS (Watch idiot savant) baby. I saw people flocking to deals and of course unbeknowing to me, it must have to be a great deal. Like others said, chase the watch, NOT THE DEAL. You will see A LOT of incredible watches but find your niche. Find a genre or style of watch that appeals to you. What sings to you? Maybe buy a couple of ultra cheapies and wear em to see if you gel. I bought a $5 diver watch from ebay because, well people were active with it so I must have it. IT IS A HORRIBLE WATCH!! BUT because of that watch I have now found a love for Divers as well a love for some micros that produce em.

Read a lot from a few different threads, find a few styles that sing to you. Ask questions about types.ie. flieger,dive,chrono,moonphase.....BUT DO NOT BUY!!!! These guys on this F71 board (Affordables thread) are very helpful and not a lot of trolling. There will always be a deal, but you do not want to look at your collection 6 months from now and wish you would have saved that money and bought that 1 micro(microbrand, a smaller vendor that produces smaller runs then Seiko,Hamilton,Timex etc.) or another watch that you can't stop thinking about.

Good luck, have a good read, and enjoy your stay. Let the "Time" fly by and "Watch" how fast the currency goes...

Sorry guys and gals for the long winded speech...Now to the DEALS!!!



ohemgee said:


> That's not very promising for me. I have almost zero will power and love a great deal!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

platinumEX said:


> It's an auction - the current price doesn't mean anything.


Ummmm, yeah. Somebody might want to watch it.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jetcash said:


> Ummmm, yeah. Somebody might want to watch it.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Generally we refrain from posting auctions. Buy it now is fine. But auctions are really not a deal .....more like could be a deal......for 1 person.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Generally we refrain from posting auctions. Buy it now is fine. But auctions are really not a deal .....more like could be a deal......for 1 person.


Not to mention calling the attention of a bunch of watch freaks to it guarantees the deal somebody might snag at the end of the auction is eradicated.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

jetcash said:


> Ummmm, yeah. Somebody might want to watch it.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Along with the other tens of thousands of auctions right now with bidding at just a fraction of what they will actually end/sell for?

It's been said and agreed upon by the majority many times before - eBay auction listings should not be posted.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

FYI, Ball started sending out bid rejection emails.

All of my offers were rejected, even a couple that I thought were reasonable.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> ...
> 
> I can't even bring myself to sell any of them or find any family members that will wear it for free as a gift from me. Instead they treat it as if I'm a drug addict offering them a gateway drug.
> 
> .................. Anyhow, as a member w/ only 6 posts I hope you don't develop these issues. But I regret a few of my cheaper watch purchases and wish I made a more informed decision based on wrist time.


We have a running debate in our household whether watches actually make good gifts. The pro side says: "Who wouldn't want a watch!" The anti side says: "A watch is such a personal item." After spending a lot of time following this forum, researching and soul searching, I finally found my watch. Based on that experience, I appreciate how personal a watch is.

Despite my research, actually ~wearing~ my watch has been an education in itself -- wrist time, as you say. So doesn't the educational process require buying watches even if they might end up falling out of rotation? Don't you look back at some of these fondly?


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

RyanD said:


> FYI, Ball started sending out bid rejection emails.
> 
> All of my offers were rejected, even a couple that I thought were reasonable.


Mine too.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> FYI, Ball started sending out bid rejection emails.
> 
> All of my offers were rejected, even a couple that I thought were reasonable.


Balls are precious !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

watchout said:


> Balls are precious !


But used Balls have poor resale value. I'm not paying $2k for a 7750 watch that will only be worth $1k pre-owned.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Found the Baselworld 2017 Seiko Prospex Sky models being sold on watches88.com for about $250. The only other place i can find them are on ebay for $50 more and on Chrono 24 for much more. Checked out watches88.com on the forum and i haven't found anything negative.









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MstrDabbles said:


> Found the Baselworld 2017 Seiko Prospex Sky models being sold on watches88.com for about $250. The only other place i can find them are on ebay for $50 more and on Chrono 24 for much more. Checked out watches88.com on the forum and i haven't found anything negative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watches88 is legit.....too bad those models at 44.7mm are........not so much

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Certina DS-1 Powermatic 80 for $299 with code DEALMOONCRNX50

https://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c029-407-16-051-00.html


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Certina DS-1 Powermatic 80 for $299 with code DEALMOONCRNX50
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c029-407-16-051-00.html


I just clicked but did not really read. When I came back, saw that you mentioned it. It indeed has the powermatic movement, 23 jewel, custom rotor, 80hr power reserve.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Somebody over on the main forum ran across this at JCPenney, someone in the thread mentions a coupon that could get it lower if you can find one.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/scored-nice-deal-seiko-today-4536657.html


----------



## Bburgett (Jun 2, 2017)

atdegs said:


> Somebody over on the main forum ran across this at JCPenney, someone in the thread mentions a coupon that could get it lower if you can find one.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/scored-nice-deal-seiko-today-4536657.html
> 
> View attachment 12521607


Nice find.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

platinumEX said:


> Along with the other tens of thousands of auctions right now with bidding at just a fraction of what they will actually end/sell for?
> 
> It's been said and agreed upon by the majority many times before - eBay auction listings should not be posted.


All right, note taken.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

Man I was all ready to buy a Seiko SARG009 or SARG011 from Rakuten and post the deal here as it was for $399 CAD (about $325 US) but then I realized they were out of stock... Womp womp  Would have been my first real crazy deal find!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

I really like the Seagull moonphase. How is their workmanship and accuracy?


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

MacInFL said:


> *Citizen Eco-Drive A-T Men's BY0100-51H Refurbished Chronograph Alarm 44mm Watch - $175 Free Ship on ebay from Watcheshalfprice*
> 
> Citizen Eco-Drive A-T Men&apos;s BY0100-51H Refurbished Chronograph Alarm 44mm Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


Boringly perfect. Well said.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I got it in my head recently that I really, really need an all-black, digital, square-dial watch. So, you know, why fight it?
> 
> I liked the look and features of the G-Shock GX56-BB1, but those dimensions, come on!
> 
> ...


For what it's worth, this about exactly what I was looking for.

At certain angles, it looks almost all black, giving it a cool, stealth, tactical feel. But turned toward you to read it, the reverse display really pops. Super-legible.









The 43mm case size is right, too. I could have even gone a couple of mm more, but unfortunately with G-Shock, the size volume goes directly from 0 to 11. Super-light feeling on the wrist. The strap is more "$19.95 Casio" than the substantial feeling I get with my Gravitymaster GPS. But it's comfortable and doesn't look out of place.









I also appreciate the LACK of bells and whistles. Perpetual calendar, alarm, 24-hour countdown timer, chronograph. All intuitive to use. I don't need more than that on this watch.









Really pleased with it at the price I paid. This could crowd out the wrist-time on a few in my rotation.


----------



## goranilic (Sep 15, 2009)

Is this solar/atomic version?



WorthTheWrist said:


> For what it's worth, this about exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> At certain angles, it looks almost all black, giving it a cool, stealth, tactical feel. But turned toward you to read it, the reverse display really pops. Super-legible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Watches88 is legit.....too bad those models at 44.7mm are........not so much
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


If those Seikos were 44.7mm including the crown, I would be all over them. The dial is super legible, while the bezel is a party. They would be eye-watering on a nato.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Looks like Australian eBay (could be more...) are going to have an 18% site wide (CODE: PARTY18) between 6pm-10pm today (21/09/17) - probably the usual mins ($75) and max discount ($500). If you have anything in the shopping cart, go for it.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

goranilic said:


> Is this solar/atomic version?


No, that's the GX series, which are all over 50mm.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

juderiverman said:


> Boringly perfect. Well said.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


If that's boring I'd hate for y'all to see my watch box.


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Looks like Australian eBay (could be more...) are going to have an 18% site wide (CODE: PARTY18) between 6pm-10pm today (21/09/17) - probably the usual mins ($75) and max discount ($500). If you have anything in the shopping cart, go for it.


I wonder if I can use this? I was able to log in to the AU site and make it to the payment page so far from Canada, code not active yet obviously.. 4 hours I think and I should know! Would take the edge off a sweet watch that was mentioned in here earlier...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Jabrnet said:


> I wonder if I can use this? I was able to log in to the AU site and make it to the payment page so far from Canada, code not active yet obviously.. 4 hours I think and I should know! Would take the edge off a sweet watch that was mentioned in here earlier...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Don't know, always worth a shot. Good luck! If it works let others know here!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Camboselecta (Aug 8, 2017)

Not sure if this has been posted yet. Alpina Heritage 75% off over on Jomashop. 

Sadly I dont have enough posts yet to share urls.  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Don't know, always worth a shot. Good luck! If it works let others know here!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Didn't work for my order 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

AUSSIE ALERT!!

Tonight from 8pm till 10pm, ebay au has a 18 year anniversary special deal, 18% off everything site wide as far as i can see.
Check terms and conditions.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Cobia said:


> AUSSIE ALERT!!
> 
> Tonight from 8pm till 10pm, ebay au has a 18 year anniversary special deal, 18% off everything site wide as far as i can see.
> Check terms and conditions.


Yeah we know 

About to buy a bike. Already bought a watch on eBay this week (and kicking myself now!)


----------



## Karlos_p (Apr 23, 2017)

eljay said:


> Yeah we know
> 
> About to buy a bike. Already bought a watch on eBay this week (and kicking myself now!)


 Can't help bad luck mate...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Jabrnet said:


> I wonder if I can use this? I was able to log in to the AU site and make it to the payment page so far from Canada, code not active yet obviously.. 4 hours I think and I should know! Would take the edge off a sweet watch that was mentioned in here earlier...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


You'll need an Australian PayPal account and have it linked to Australian bank account most probably.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Camboselecta said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet. Alpina Heritage 75% off over on Jomashop.
> 
> Sadly I dont have enough posts yet to share urls.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there a discount code to get 75% off I'm not seeing that anywhere?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Casio MTD-1082* Super Illuminator - *$45.64*













Super Illuminator LED, 100M Water Resistant, 
Ion-Plated Stainless Steel Case, 
Counter-Clockwise Rotating Bezel
Date/Day Display, Module: 5373
Quartz Movement
Case Diameter: 40.6mm
Water Resistant To 100m (330ft): 
In General, Suitable for Swimming and
Snorkeling, but not Diving
*Casio Edifice EFR-552L-2AVCF - $69.12*












Oversized sport-minded watch featuring blue dial 
with silver-tone accents, three sub dials 
(tracking stopwatch minutes, stopwatch seconds, and 24-hr timekeeping), date window between 4 and 5 o'clock, 
and screw lock back
45mm round case in stainless steel with minute track at bezel
Quartz movement
Leather band with buckle
Water resistant to 100m (330ft): in general, suitable for swimming and snorkeling, but not diving
*Casio MTP4500D-1AV* - *$43.99*
Slide Rule Bezel Aviator Watch













Stainless steel bracelet watch featuring black multi-function dial with three subdials
42-mm stainless steel case with mineral dial window
Quartz movement with analog display
Stainless steel bracelet with fold-over-push-button-clasp-with-safety closure
Water resistant to 50 m (165 ft): In general, suitable for short periods of recreational swimming, but not diving or snorkeling


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*SKMEI 1227* Bluetooth "smartwatch" - *$15.69* Four color choices
Pedometer, calories, remote camera, app remind, call remind


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Is there a discount code to get 75% off I'm not seeing that anywhere?


Me either, and I even checked their eBay listings... :-s_ [In reference to Alpina Heritage 75% off over on Jomashop.]_


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> SKMEI 1227 Bluetooth "smartwatch"


but does the 4G LTE radio work properly?


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

Not a deal but a quick follow-up on the watch and seller.



kimloris said:


> Thank you for that. Just pulled the trigger.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


First the watch: I like it in the flesh, the cricket alarm is very loud, it's my first and only pilot and timezone watch so most likely a keeper.
Couple of nitpicks though, the strap is so thick and stiff that it takes quite some efforts to use the deployment buckle. The cricket will make noise (like the hammer is loose and hit the gong when moving) unless the alarm is wound, but if the alarm is wound, then it will go off twice a day... my solution is to wind the alarm 1 or 2 turns only so when it goes off, it is for just 1 second and it takes care of the loose part feeling.
I should have guessed about that since it seems to be a similar issue on the Tudor Heritage Advisor according to a review I read.









Now the seller: I think that personally, I will not purchase 4 figure watches on Touch of Modern ever again due to the less than inspiring experience.
I ordered on 8/27 and just received it on 9/20. I knew that I would have to wait several weeks but I was not expecting to have no communication until 9/19 when I got an email to let me know that it shipped and to provide the Fedex tracking number.
When you spent $1,800 in my case, you go through a lot of weird thoughts (did I make a mistake?, will the watch be okay?, is this a scam? etc.) during those multiple weeks especially with their no return policy.
I tried to call ToM after two weeks to get a feel of when I will get any update on my order and could not reach anyone (waited 30 minutes and gave up)
The results of my timegrapher are good with 300 amplitude and 0.0ms beat error but the moment before was quite stressful... what will I do if the results are bad?
I bought stuff on Massdrop and you get more frequent order updates and you have at least a 30 days window which is enough to put the watch on the timegrapher and see if there is an issue and return it if needed.
For me, no more purchases on ToM unless it's dirt cheap or there is a better return policy.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

eljay said:


> but does the 4G LTE radio work properly?


For $16 you don't get a watch phone, or even Android. For $75 - $150 you can buy several Chinese Android watch phones, but most are 3G. This is just a $16 SKMEI digital watch with some bluetooth functions.


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

jk1492 said:


> I really like the Seagull moonphase. How is their workmanship and accuracy?


Quality similar to medium level of Swiss watches. Got 2 seagulls well finished, good accuracy, no issues.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

kimloris said:


> Not a deal but a quick follow-up on the watch and seller.
> 
> First the watch: I like it in the flesh, the cricket alarm is very loud, it's my first and only pilot and timezone watch so most likely a keeper.
> Couple of nitpicks though, the strap is so thick and stiff that it takes quite some efforts to use the deployment buckle. The cricket will make noise (like the hammer is loose and hit the gong when moving) unless the alarm is wound, but if the alarm is wound, then it will go off twice a day... my solution is to wind the alarm 1 or 2 turns only so when it goes off, it is for just 1 second and it takes care of the loose part feeling.
> ...


You really need to know what you're buying on ToM as well. They do not give a lot of detail on their watch offerings.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

kimloris said:


> The cricket will make noise (like the hammer is loose and hit the gong when moving) unless the alarm is wound, but if the alarm is wound, then it will go off twice a day... my solution is to wind the alarm 1 or 2 turns only so when it goes off, it is for just 1 second and it takes care of the loose part feeling.
> I should have guessed about that since it seems to be a similar issue on the Tudor Heritage Advisor according to a review I read.


I have a JLC Memovox that exhibits the same behavior. Think of it as a feature, not an issue :-d


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

brrrdn said:


> I have a JLC Memovox that exhibits the same behavior. Think of it as a feature, not an issue :-d


It is much more subtle on my Memovox (more like noticeable rotor noise) and I don't really notice it unless shaking the watch right up to my face. 
On the Vulcain however, it's more like a "coin in a metal can" type of noise much more audible (and quite annoying).

Good pretext to post a wrist shot:


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Glycine Combat Sub on bracelet for $359.10 with 10% code "SALE3". Ebates 6% cash back brings it down to $337.55: https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-cm...l_option=f3123f5a-03e7-4897-8a6e-a41dfdfc1af4. Free returns, too!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

juderiverman said:


> Very nice Seagull without numerals. A semi Patek Phillips. Less than 1% of a PP ($200).
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Good-stuffs.com is selling this Sea-Gull for* $460*, or you can buy the OEM version on eBay for *$229*. $200 is a steal! (Not a big Roman numeral fan, anyway.)


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> For $16 you don't get a watch phone, or even Android. For $75 - $150 you can buy several Chinese Android watch phones, but most are 3G. This is just a $16 SKMEI digital watch with some bluetooth functions.


I think I should have added some kind of smiley face emoji...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Glycine Combat Sub on bracelet for $359.10 with 10% code "SALE3". Ebates 6% cash back brings it down to $337.55: https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-cm...l_option=f3123f5a-03e7-4897-8a6e-a41dfdfc1af4. Free returns, too!


If I wasn't already in the hole I'd be buying one... I wonder if you could get a better price from our Glycine Lady on eBay?


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

theague said:


> If I wasn't already in the hole I'd be buying one... I wonder if you could get a better price from our Glycine Lady on eBay?


Gone till sept. 25 unfortunately.....


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Glycine Combat Sub on bracelet for $359.10 with 10% code "SALE3". Ebates 6% cash back brings it down to $337.55: https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-cm...l_option=f3123f5a-03e7-4897-8a6e-a41dfdfc1af4. Free returns, too!


I was one micron away from pulling the trigger and reeled it back in.

I still might do it. Someone make an argument for why I should


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I was one micron away from pulling the trigger and reeled it back in.
> 
> I still might do it. Someone make an argument for why I should


I would get the red/black one if I didn't already have a similar watch. That's about as cheap as you're going to find for a real Swiss dive watch with a bracelet.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I would get the red/black one if I didn't already have a similar watch. That's about as cheap as you're going to find for a real Swiss dive watch with a bracelet.


Yeah it is, and I would get the red bezel as well.

I ordered the blue one once and sent it back because I hated the blue.

The problem is I have a Blumo and I'm not sure anything in the price range can come close to it.


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ebay Save $15>$75 

PSAVE15NOW


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

I haven't bought it either...... cause I keep telling myself no........


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I was one micron away from pulling the trigger and reeled it back in.
> 
> I still might do it. Someone make an argument for why I should


If you need an argument (read "reason") as to why you should buy it....well, you could always return it (for free) if you don't like it! Good enough?

I'm quite tempted, as well. However, I'm thinking either the black dial/brown bezel or blue/blue. I've already got the Alpina Seastrong 300 Auto with the red bezel, so that might be a bit too redundant in the collection for me.

Arghhhhhh.....as soon as I saw that I'm going to have to pay tax, that put the kibosh on it for me. Probably for the best (although, it's still a pretty good deal).


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

kimloris said:


> It is much more subtle on my Memovox (more like noticeable rotor noise) and I don't really notice it unless shaking the watch right up to my face.
> On the Vulcain however, it's more like a "coin in a metal can" type of noise much more audible (and quite annoying).


Mine's the older version, and it does make a "coin in a metal can" type of noise when shaken. Doesn't bother me much though.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> ... Someone make an argument for why I should


One reason _against_: Invicta now owns Glycine. I say that half-joking -- the name Invicta seems to really spook some people. It doesn't spook me, though I've never owned one.


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

You guys over in the US get all the deals, whilst the cream auto victorinox was posted the other day i spotted another victirinox which i thought was a great deal, cheapest in UK was another £150 so for £135 delivered it seems like a great bargain. Very rarely do amazon deliver to the uk from the us site. But it was from a 3rd part seller.

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-241678-1-Analog-Display-Quartz/dp/B00L42L5IY

$139.99









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> If you need an argument (read "reason") as to why you should buy it....well, you could always return it (for free) if you don't like it! Good enough?
> 
> I'm quite tempted, as well. However, I'm thinking either the black dial/brown bezel or blue/blue. I've already got the Alpina Seastrong 300 Auto with the red bezel, so that might be a bit too redundant in the collection for me.
> 
> Arghhhhhh.....as soon as I saw that I'm going to have to pay tax, that put the kibosh on it for me. Probably for the best (although, it's still a pretty good deal).


Yeah the tax kills it for me too.

They're regularly $18 more from the GooRoo and I have eBay bucks.

Looks like I've eluded another impulse buy!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Yeah the tax kills it for me too.
> 
> They're regularly $18 more from the GooRoo and I have eBay bucks.
> 
> Looks like I've eluded another impulse buy!


Word.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Great looking watch for under $150. I think I prefer the design over my silver Wilton. Maybe the only example where Bulova actually made an improvement over their older models.


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Code 'THANKS29' knocks off 15% on watches at Ashford.com . It does not work on pre-owned or Clearance items.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Glycine Combat Sub on bracelet for $359.10 with 10% code "SALE3". Ebates 6% cash back brings it down to $337.55: https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-cm...l_option=f3123f5a-03e7-4897-8a6e-a41dfdfc1af4. Free returns, too!


Not exactly....the taxes will kick this up a bit, but still not bad.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

automatico said:


> Ebay Save $15>$75
> 
> PSAVE15NOW


Thank you for this. I was able to snag a new Casio GLS-6900 for under $70 shipped. I'm stoked.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I followed your lead but mine ended up being $65.94 (not meant to one-up). Seller was Watchdeals.



Rocat said:


> Thank you for this. I was able to snag a new Casio GLS-6900 for under $70 shipped. I'm stoked.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Thank you



automatico said:


> Ebay Save $15>$75
> 
> PSAVE15NOW


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

jk1492 said:


> I really like the Seagull moonphase. How is their workmanship and accuracy?


Unabashedly copying my post from the thread on this chrono in the Chinese mechanical forum.

Just received mine today. Comes in a nice wooden presentation box that was somewhat unexpected. Unfortunately mine has to go back though as there is a small scratch or speck of dust under the crystal. Also not even sure if I'm a chrono guy at all, and definitely not a fan of chrome cases. Other than that the band isn't great but also better than I expected, still I swapped it out immediately (before noticing the dust). The deployant however is pretty nice, but it's a 20mm as the band tapers. Chrono hand resets very close to 0 but not quite - maybe 1/5 of a second off. It also seems quite choppy for the first 20 seconds or so when it is running but smoothes out.









EDIT: I AM ABSOLUTELY DUMBFOUNDED. The dust is nowhere to be seen. I swore it was underneath the crystal... Maybe my mind is just playing tricks on me. Been a long day...
EDIT ON THE EDIT: unfortunately this time I'm not crazy. Dust just relocated to the edge of the crystal. Wasn't really vibing with this piece anyways....


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

I've posted about this watch before, but I still haven't picked it up.

Blue Orient - Solar - Chrono - Alarm - Bracelet 
$91 after eBay code PSAVE15NOW
Everyone else has it at $200+

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ORIENT-...h-and-smart-solar-WV0071TY-Blue-/232209875481









I also want this one. Sometimes out of stock or $200+. You can get it for $154 with the same code. Mako XL with Full Lume!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Watc...75005R-200M-Diver-Luminous-Dial-/253055351528









I've heard some good things about this brand here on WUS:

Merkur Tuna Can "Homage"
Good specs for the price. $154 after the code. Seiko NH35 (hacking and hand-wind).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Merkur-Japa...MarineMaster-NH35-SBBN015-Skull-/182687197509


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> dumberdrummer said:
> 
> 
> > Glycine Combat Sub on bracelet for $359.10 with 10% code "SALE3". Ebates 6% cash back brings it down to $337.55: https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-cm...l_option=f3123f5a-03e7-4897-8a6e-a41dfdfc1af4. Free returns, too!
> ...


I have two of these, the rd bezel and a grey bezel. They are well made and fit nicely due to being slim, compared with other bezel watches. I got one of mine from watchgoroo for about the same price so you most limely wouldn't save anything but you wouldd have more choices.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Any sapphire solar deal on ebay for 15off75?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Great looking watch for under $150. I think I prefer the design over my silver Wilton. Maybe the only example where Bulova actually made an improvement over their older models.
> 
> View attachment 12524215


Two questions:

1. Where?
2. What does the third button do?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> Evine has the Air Blue Thunderbirds with sapphire crystal and Miyota 9015 on clearance for $53.99. Only the black dial colorway is available, but this is a screaming deal (imo) for a watch with that movement.
> 
> Use EMAIL15 for an additional 15% off if you're a first time customer.
> 
> Air Blue Men's 44mm Thunderbirds Automatic Sapphire Crystal Leather Strap Watch


Well, it came in today and I'm smitten.

This is the first Air Blue/Deep Blue watch I've owned, and the first Miyota 9015. Even though I have had other high-beats in the past, I am still struck by how fluid the seconds hand motion is.

What a great catch this was, and I'm please myself, and some of you were able to get in on it.

































Livin' the High Life! :-d


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Where?
> 2. What does the third button do?


1. Official Watch Deals on eBay, but price is now $169.99, which is still a great price for that watch.
2. Places the seconds hand in/out of chronograph mode. A lot of Precisionist owners (myself included when I had one) leave it in chrono mode all time. Supposedly extends battery life.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Thank you for this. I was able to snag a new Casio GLS-6900 for under $70 shipped. I'm stoked.


G-Lide looks good! If add one into my collection if I could justify


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

peatnick said:


> Thanks again @yankeexpress for posting the deal, where did you find the mvmnt pic?












Above photo posted by WUS user @dote, in this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/under-$500-automatic-chronograph-post-here-4507749-2.html


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

White dial Swiss Made 7750 chrono and this one is brand new 63c120 Tellaro at $365:

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Swiss-63C120-Mechanical-Silver/dp/B017VF4UMK


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> White dial Swiss Made 7750 chrono and this one is brand new 63c120 Tellaro at $365:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Swiss-63C120-Mechanical-Silver/dp/B017VF4UMK


Dig those pushers!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Cas De'Lux - glass top watch boxes

*24* grid, single layer - *$24.99* _________________ *20* grid, double layer box - *$22.99*








_________________


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I use the second one of these cases, the two-level one. I don't like putting watches on the pillows, so I threw all those out and just rest them in the sections. Also the clearance in the drawer is not great with the pillows so all the more reason.

I also threw out the dividers in the drawer. The drawer still looks nice and it allows me to put about 1.5 as many watches in there. Since I am not banging the case around, I am not worried about them and it allows me to store more in a smaller space.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Macy's has 25% off watches with code VIP plus 6% cashback from BeFrugal.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

ManOnTime said:


> Well, it came in today and I'm smitten.
> 
> This is the first Air Blue/Deep Blue watch I've owned, and the first Miyota 9015. Even though I have had other high-beats in the past, I am still struck by how fluid the seconds hand motion is.
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

"BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY"

Blue dial Murren Swiss Made auto chrono on mesh is $349 including shipping:

Bulova Accu Swiss Murren Men&apos;s 63C117 Chronograph Blue Dial 41mm Bracelet Watch | eBay


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Haven't seen it posted but AZ Finetime is having an Up to 35% Off All Watches In Stock SALE. You just have to call in.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> Well, it came in today and I'm smitten.
> 
> This is the first Air Blue/Deep Blue watch I've owned, and the first Miyota 9015. Even though I have had other high-beats in the past, I am still struck by how fluid the seconds hand motion is.
> 
> ...


Nice looking strap! How does it feel?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

MaxIcon said:


> Nice looking strap! How does it feel?


Very comfortable.

I have bigger wrists, so I am able to pull off the 44mm size. The lugs are slightly curved however, so that does help.

The strap is a lot softer than I thought it would be. I'll keep it on it for now, but I may change up to something else. Just have to figure out what!


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

Also received the Air Blue. Surprised that the lume is halfway decent (very good blue bw-9 on the numbers, splotchy on the hands) - better lume than DB uses on its divers. Also surprised at the 9015 rotor noise - it is Loud and very noticeable. I chalk this mostly up to the hollow center caseback (filled in by the plastic center insert) which amplifies the sound. Removed the caseback to confirm that it was a 9015 inside (it is) and also noticed a metal movt. holder for anyone interested. So, for those who don't like rotor noises, this one would have driven you crazy, imo. Mine is running at +6 secs/24.

Here is a decent deal for a Citizen Nighthawk on mesh for $150 (refurb, 2 years warranty, seller with excellent feedback).

Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk Men&apos;s BJ7008-51E Refurbished Mesh Band 42mm Watch | eBay


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Also received the Air Blue. Surprised that the lume is halfway decent (very good blue bw-9 on the numbers, splotchy on the hands) - better lume than DB uses on its divers. Also surprised at the 9015 rotor noise - it is Loud and very noticeable. I chalk this mostly up to the hollow center caseback (filled in by the plastic center insert) which amplifies the sound. Removed the caseback to confirm that it was a 9015 inside (it is) and also noticed a metal movt. holder for anyone interested. So, for those who don't like rotor noises, this one would have driven you crazy, imo. Mine is running at +6 secs/24. 

Nice! Argh, can't believe I missed that one. That's what happens when you stop watching the thread for a few hours.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

GunWale said:


> Also received the Air Blue. Surprised that the lume is halfway decent (very good blue bw-9 on the numbers, splotchy on the hands) - better lume than DB uses on its divers. Also surprised at the 9015 rotor noise - it is Loud and very noticeable. I chalk this mostly up to the hollow center caseback (filled in by the plastic center insert) which amplifies the sound. Removed the caseback to confirm that it was a 9015 inside (it is) and also noticed a metal movt. holder for anyone interested. So, for those who don't like rotor noises, this one would have driven you crazy, imo. Mine is running at +6 secs/24.


The lume seems pretty even on mine.









As for the rotor noise, I don't notice it. But then again, I am used to vintage Timex automatics from the 50s and 60s. Talk about noise!


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Sorry to be off topic but I received my Air Blue as well and while I can live with the loud rotor noise, does anybodies also make a tinny rattle sound when handling the watch? When I spin the rotor it seems to really spin, like it's freewheeling. I have several other 9015's and none are like this.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Metallman said:


> Sorry to be off topic but I received my Air Blue as well and while I can live with the loud rotor noise, does anybodies also make a tinny rattle sound when handling the watch? When I spin the rotor it seems to really spin, like it's freewheeling. I have several other 9015's and none are like this.


All 9015 and 8215 are like that. Wind in one direction, freewheel in the other


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Metallman said:


> Sorry to be off topic but I received my Air Blue as well and while I can live with the loud rotor noise, does anybodies also make a tinny rattle sound when handling the watch? When I spin the rotor it seems to really spin, like it's freewheeling. I have several other 9015's and none are like this.


I just picked it up and moved it all around like a mad man. Nothing like what you describe, in fact I can barely hear the rotor unless it's quite close to my head.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The 38mm Hamilton Khaki Field chronograph automatic, model H71416137, on bracelet, available for $574 with about $46 in eBay Bucks back as well.

Hamilton Khaki Field Chrono 38 mm Men's Automatic Watch H71416137. Day and Date


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

This could be a deal for someone:

Intelligent Quartz Linear Chronograph | Tachymeter 24-Hour Orange Accents T2P276


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Was this a good deal for an Italian made Anonimooooooo? 500-meter GMT with power reserve. Pre-owned, but looks mint from the photos. $1199 on ToM.

Clever double use of the 12.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

And if anyone is looking for an inexpensive analog shock watch:

Timex Mens Expedition Field Sport Shock Black Strap Case Indiglo Watch TW4B01000 | eBay


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> White dial Swiss Made 7750 chrono and this one is brand new 63c120 Tellaro at $365:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Swiss-63C120-Mechanical-Silver/dp/B017VF4UMK


I have the blue which I love and was waiting for a good deal on the silver. I almost pulled the trigger on a refurbished one for this price. Thank you for posting the deal. Have a great weekend!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

NATOStrapCo (Panatime) now has all of their polished NATO straps for $9.99 down from their regular $13.75 price. I presume all volume discounts still apply.

www.natostrapco.com

For those of you thinking "wow that would be a deal except I _hate_ shiny objects", I'd like to point out that the buckles and keepers are only a brillo pad away from being brushed stainless. They're literally the easiest, most forgiving thing to do.

If you want PVD or Goldtone, I can't help you.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Naviforce 9044 *(Citizen AW1361/Flieger Type B homage)* - $9.99 *Four color choices


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

35% off Travel Watch Case by BluShark on Amazon $9.75. I actually like this one better than the Oakley travel case.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Timex Yacht Racer quartz countdown start timer for about half what paid last spring, $89, black or yellow band models.
No Indiglo though.

Intelligent Quartz Yacht Racer | Perfect Date Countdown Timer | Timex Watch | eBay


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

They make replicas of $100 Citizen watches? How sad and entertaining at the same time! o| :-d



HoustonReal said:


> *Naviforce 9044 *(Citizen AW1361/Flieger Type B homage)* - $9.99 *Four color choices


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Well, it is 90% off...



nordwulf said:


> They make replicas of $100 Citizen watches? How sad and entertaining at the same time! o| :-d


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Keeper of Time said:


> I have the blue which I love and was waiting for a good deal on the silver. I almost pulled the trigger on a refurbished one for this price. Thank you for posting the deal. Have a great weekend!


Glad we waited on this one, with rewards points, got it for $318.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

nordwulf said:


> They make replicas of $100 Citizen watches? How sad and entertaining at the same time! o| :-d


They aren't the only ones, and there are tons of Diesel homage watches made in China as well. The Naviforce 9044 is quite popular in F71, especially among the Under $20 crowd.

How about an $85 automatic with a Miyota 8215?


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

I really wish somebody would make a upgraded knockoff(like a $500-$1000 ETA/Sellita driven) version of that Citizen, though, I really like the layered dial. The IWC Miramar has a similar color scheme but doesn't have the depth of styling.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Edox Chronorally available in two colors for $499.87 - 15% off coupon for new customers = $424.89

EDOX 45mm Chronorally 1 Swiss Made Automatic Rubber Strap Watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Overstock has Baume & Mercier watches in their Weekly Sale.

https://www.overstock.com/Baume-_and-Mercier,/brand,/results.html

$1495 minus cashback for this gorgeous watch. Still seems slightly high to me for a 7753 movement, but not bad.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Does anyone know of any deals for the Seiko SKX007 or SKX009?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*GUANQIN GJ16028* Male Auto Mechanical Watch - SILVER AND WHITE - *$36.61*
40mm stainless steel case, minimalist design, small second, 10mm thick


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

Just my luck, itbexpired!
Anyone has a different one?


automatico said:


> Ebay Save $15>$75
> 
> PSAVE15NOW


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> They make replicas of $100 Citizen watches? How sad and entertaining at the same time! o| :-d


Don't knock it til you try it. :roll::roll::roll: For a watch that costs $10 it gets a lot of wrist time for me |>


----------



## Bburgett (Jun 2, 2017)

ItnStln said:


> Nice


Great pickup

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Keeper of Time said:
> 
> 
> > I have the blue which I love and was waiting for a good deal on the silver. I almost pulled the trigger on a refurbished one for this price. Thank you for posting the deal. Have a great weekend!
> ...


How were youable to get 13% off through reward points?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Areatrend, via Amazon, has the Bulova Snorkel in Orange for $130 shipped. Best price ever per CCC on this colorway.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00J...ii+snorkel&dpPl=1&dpID=51pz+u+kTlL&ref=plSrch



















Last pic courtesy of the internet.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

mikksteel said:


> Areatrend, via Amazon, has the Bulova Snorkel in Orange for $130 shipped. Best price ever per CCC on this colorway.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00J...ii+snorkel&dpPl=1&dpID=51pz+u+kTlL&ref=plSrch
> 
> ...


does not ship to Ireland&#8230; nooooooooooooo!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

mikksteel said:


> Areatrend, via Amazon, has the Bulova Snorkel in Orange for $130 shipped. Best price ever per CCC on this colorway.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00J...ii+snorkel&dpPl=1&dpID=51pz+u+kTlL&ref=plSrch
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. If you get it direct from areatrend it's about 7 bucks less with some free ship codes floating out there, but I decided to pick it up on amazon so I can use some rewards points. Love the orange color way.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

itsmemuffins said:


> does not ship to Ireland&#8230; nooooooooooooo!


That's a pity, I see it ships to France but not Ireland? Strange...

Nicolas


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

TOM has some good deals on Victorinox watches, including some automatic models for as low as $175 (Infantry model they have listed as manual wind). Hard to beat price for a Swiss automatic watch with sapphire crystal.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

mikksteel said:


> Areatrend, via Amazon, has the Bulova Snorkel in Orange for $130 shipped. Best price ever per CCC on this colorway.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00J...ii+snorkel&dpPl=1&dpID=51pz+u+kTlL&ref=plSrch
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. I have wanted this specific model after seeing it posted several months ago. $130 is a good price but...



cairoanan said:


> Thanks for the tip. If you get it direct from areatrend it's about 7 bucks less with some free ship codes floating out there, but I decided to pick it up on amazon so I can use some rewards points. Love the orange color way.


Thank you for your tip on ordering direct! The $7 saving pushed me over. I've purchased a couple of watches from Areatrend before and no problems.

I've seen this lower but believe it was "refurbished" thru ebay seller Watcheshalfprice and they are usually sold out. $123 qualifies as a good deal for this model.

The orange / white rotating chapter ring of the 96B208 is quite unusual and striking. I was immediately reminded of something when I first saw it but couldn't put my finger on it. Then, it hit me... "Dreamsicle", the frozen ice cream bar available when I was a kid. It was a white vanilla ice cream bar with an orange sherbert outer layer. To me, this is the _*Dreamsicle Snorkel*_. And now to more pressing matters...


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Uatu said:


> TOM has some good deals on Victorinox watches, including some automatic models for as low as $175 (Infantry model they have listed as manual wind). Hard to beat price for a Swiss automatic watch with sapphire crystal.


What does TOM stand for? Do you have a link?


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

t minus said:


> What does TOM stand for? Do you have a link?


Touch of Modern. Get the app on the Play store or App store.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

jdanefrantz said:


> Touch of Modern. Get the app on the Play store or App store.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Uatu said:


> TOM has some good deals on Victorinox watches, including some automatic models for as low as $175 (Infantry model they have listed as manual wind). Hard to beat price for a Swiss automatic watch with sapphire crystal.


I just did a review on this guy. It is not "manual wind". This is a steal.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...orinox-swiss-army-infantry-manual-wind-241646

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/victorinox-infantry-241646-quick-review-4538605.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mannal said:


> I just did a review on this guy. It is not "manual wind". This is a steal.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...orinox-swiss-army-infantry-manual-wind-241646
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/victorinox-infantry-241646-quick-review-4538605.html


They must have meant "mannal wind".

Check you Amex cards for a $25 back on $125 offer for ToM.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Checking AMEX. Don't see TOM. Amex Offers & Benefits


RyanD said:


> They must have meant "mannal wind".
> 
> Check you Amex cards for a $25 back on $125 offer for ToM.


----------



## watchnut69 (Dec 24, 2014)

I've always wanted a Bulova Accutron movement watch and like this one a lot, Order in, roll on Wednesday! Thanks for the heads up.



mikksteel said:


> Areatrend, via Amazon, has the Bulova Snorkel in Orange for $130 shipped. Best price ever per CCC on this colorway.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00J...ii+snorkel&dpPl=1&dpID=51pz+u+kTlL&ref=plSrch
> 
> ...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

mannal said:


> Checking AMEX. Don't see TOM. Amex Offers & Benefits


I have added mine a while back, an additional $35 off showed up in my cart!







but forgot the 3.5% cash back from ebates!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

watchnut69 said:


> I've always wanted a Bulova Accutron movement watch and like this one a lot, Order in, roll on Wednesday! Thanks for the heads up.


Love this one on the 'coffin' bracelet.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Uatu said:


> TOM has some good deals on Victorinox watches, including some automatic models for as low as $175 (Infantry model they have listed as manual wind). Hard to beat price for a Swiss automatic watch with sapphire crystal.


Some of the watches are interesting. Balked when going thru checkout, there was a $10 S&H charge. Don't use AMEX but tried downloading their app on to my ipad hoping to receive a discount or coupon but nothing appeared in the cart. Any coupon codes to get discount or at least the s&h waived?


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

So I wasn't planning to make any purchases today until I saw this: https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/960se/vostok-watch-neptune-se-960b28-pepsi.html

I'm sure I won't see it for at least 3 weeks but these Amphibia SE models are never in stock so I figured WTH.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

For those on the fence about buying the Victorinox watches from Touch of Modern (https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/victorinox-17facc35-7917-4b91-8fcd-6da76d17cb6e), LeMoney is offering 8% Turbo Cash back on up to $1000 (Shop on Touch Of Modern - Coupons, Promo Codes & Cash Back). BeFrugal will beat competing cash back offers by 1.25%(maximum of $25, https://www.befrugal.com/help/termsandconditions/) so you could get up to 9.25% cash back.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I am not sure why I am looking at this while I am drinking. Dangerous!!!!

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Uatu said:


> TOM has some good deals on Victorinox watches, including some automatic models for as low as $175 (Infantry model they have listed as manual wind). Hard to beat price for a Swiss automatic watch with sapphire crystal.


This is very tempting. And I swore not to buy any more watches until Black Friday. I gotta stop reading this thread.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> Thanks for the tip. If you get it direct from areatrend it's about 7 bucks less with some free ship codes floating out there, but I decided to pick it up on amazon so I can use some rewards points. Love the orange color way.


Good find. Also see that Areatrend have the black Lobster for $121. That also beats the all time low on CCC.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova...black-stainless-steel-quartz-watch-1681967845


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ebay just informed me that the price on this dropped to $169.99

Bulova Precisionist Men's 96B260 Chronograph Quartz Gray Dial 44.5mm Watch


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Invicta 15587 automatic diver NH35A $58.21 after CLEARANCE55 Coupon.

https://invictastores.com/invicta-p...s-steel-case-stainless-steel-band-model-15587


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Looks like it just sold out. Invicta 24488 Popeye auto diver makes me laugh for $66.98. Another NH35 auto with glassback.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Cvp33 said:


> Looks like it just sold out. Invicta 24488 Popeye auto diver makes me laugh for $66.98. Another NH35 auto with glassback.
> 
> View attachment 12529497
> View attachment 12529499


Thanks for this, picked one up to enjoy then mod. 1 left for the popeye: https://invictastores.com/clearance...omatic-40mm-black-case-black-dial-model-24488


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://invictastores.com/invicta-c...omatic-47mm-black-case-black-dial-model-24471

$87.46 for this guy after the code.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Ok, so AreaTrend looks to be the place to get some great deals on Bulova Accutrons at the moment. In addition to the Orange snorkel and black lobster posted here earlier today, I just spotted the yellow color way snorkel chrono 96B237 for about $120. 
https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova...tainless-steel-analog-quartz-watch-1681940140


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> Ok, so AreaTrend looks to be the place to get some great deals on Bulova Accutrons at the moment. In addition to the Orange snorkel and black lobster posted here earlier today, I just spotted the yellow color way snorkel chrono 96B237 for about $120.
> https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova...tainless-steel-analog-quartz-watch-1681940140


Good deal. Just about what I got it for months ago. Great watch!


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

WITHLOVEAT should be good for 10% off at Areatrend.

Never mind, seems it expired recently. :-(


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> WITHLOVEAT should be good for 10% off at Areatrend.


Not working for me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I just ordered the Mickey Mouse Pro Diver (22777) on the Invicta clearance for $72.83. I bought a similar model (with a bigger Mickey Mouse) from evine in December 2016 for $108.56, so it's definitely a nice price for one. These are photos from the web of the one I just ordered, and the box it comes with.
















And this is the photo of the one I got from evine last year.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

watchout said:


> Not working for me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My apologies, must have expired recently, it worked last month for me.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

RiverRat said:


> Victorinox Creme Alliance (241666) for $279, fulfilled by Amazon supplied from either of two vendors at that price.
> View attachment 12519321
> 
> This is one of my favorite casual field watches, now at a ridiculous price. It's currently $70 less than I paid 13 months ago - and I thought I was getting a great deal then.
> ...


Now $200 plus $10 shipping at ToM
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ctorinox-swiss-army-alliance-automatic-241666

And same price on bracelet 
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ctorinox-swiss-army-alliance-automatic-241667


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

taike said:


> Now $200 plus $10 shipping at ToM
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ctorinox-swiss-army-alliance-automatic-241666
> 
> And same price on bracelet
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ctorinox-swiss-army-alliance-automatic-241667


Beautiful watches. Is it me, or do the lume marks seem slightly misaligned with the indices? It's like they're half a second counter-clockwise. Would that be by design?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Beautiful watches. Is it me, or do the lume marks seem slightly misaligned with the indices? It's like they're half a second counter-clockwise. Would that be by design?


Parallax


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

taike said:


> Now $200 plus $10 shipping at ToM
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ctorinox-swiss-army-alliance-automatic-241666
> 
> And same price on bracelet
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ctorinox-swiss-army-alliance-automatic-241667


Yup, I pulled the trigger.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

taike said:


> Parallax


That's usually the answer but in that photo they are genuinely misaligned.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Beautiful watches. Is it me, or do the lume marks seem slightly misaligned with the indices? It's like they're half a second counter-clockwise. Would that be by design?


Are you sure? I don't see what you see!








I should have my eyes checked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

eljay said:


> That's usually the answer but in that photo they are genuinely misaligned.


Here's a review of that watch by Worn and Wound. In the video the lume and markers seem aligned to me. I'll confirm that when mine arrives.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

What do they mean by "ships 2-3 weeks?"



PetrosD said:


> Yup, I pulled the trigger.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

mougino said:


> That's a pity, I see it ships to France but not Ireland? Strange...
> 
> Nicolas


Straight to the heart :-d


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

primerak said:


> What do they mean by "ships 2-3 weeks?"


I'm not quite sure how ToM processes orders, but it seems that they collect orders and then processes them in bulk. I've placed a few orders with ToM and they've all worked that way. Despite the wait and lack of instant-ish gratification, my experience with ordering from there has been good so far.

In this case, the included manufacturers warranty sealed the deal. Same watch is available from grey market dealers at twice the price without the manufacturer's warranty.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for clarification.



PetrosD said:


> I'm not quite sure how ToM processes orders, but it seems that they collect orders and then processes them in bulk. I've placed a few orders with ToM and they've all worked that way. Despite the wait and lack of instant-ish gratification, my experience with ordering from there has been good so far.
> 
> In this case, the included manufacturers warranty sealed the deal. Same watch is available from grey market dealers at twice the price without the manufacturer's warranty.


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

Casio g Shock awg-m100sb-2aer 65 £ at argos uk. Not bad price for radio controlled, solar 200 wr watch.

Buy G-Shock by Casio Men's Solar Powered Combi Strap Watch at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Watches, Clearance jewellery and watches, Jewellery and watches.









My first quartz in collection


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

I seriously need y'all to buy up all the victrinox watches through ToM before I give into temptation. I can't believe they are still around at that price. I can't find them anywhere else under double the price and its a slick looking watch.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I did snag one. I’ve been on the lookout for a white dial watch on a bracelet to complement my black Certina, and this was too good to pass up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

TDKFM said:


> I seriously need y'all to buy up all the victrinox watches through ToM before I give into temptation. I can't believe they are still around at that price. I can't find them anywhere else under double the price and its a slick looking watch.


the gold one is $195 at jacobtime.com after 10OFFJTW. No tax and free shipping, so if you want that one but want to wait it out they may have it longer than ToM. Also worth a shot asking them to price match and you can have it this week. They have the SS infantry for $265, $255 after coupon.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Mechanicalworld said:


> the gold one is $195 at jacobtime.com after 10OFFJTW. No tax and free shipping, so if you want that one but want to wait it out they may have it longer than ToM. Also worth a shot asking them to price match and you can have it this week. They have the SS infantry for $265, $255 after coupon.


And the benefit of possible return as tomo says no return.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## zchen (Nov 9, 2012)

ah heck I ordered one of the VSA Alliance on bracelet.
don't forget there's a $25 AMEX statement credit offer when you buy from ToMo


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

zchen said:


> ah heck I ordered one of the VSA Alliance on bracelet.
> don't forget there's a $25 AMEX statement credit offer when you buy from ToMo


Looks like I have it on my skymiles card but not my blue cash card. Usually the other way around. I really have to be strong... I don't need that victorinox infantry but it's an eta 2824-2 for $160 with shipping now. Basically just paying for the movement at that price.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Is the AMEX offer auto-magically applied or do you need to see it in your AMEX Web Portal?



zchen said:


> ah heck I ordered one of the VSA Alliance on bracelet.
> don't forget there's a $25 AMEX statement credit offer when you buy from ToMo


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

I'm tempted to pick up one of these Victorinox dead from TOM, but as a serial flipper I know first hand that even the best deals on this brand are almost impossible to sell in the used market. For whatever reason they hold value worse than a flood damaged Ford Focus. The Alliance looks really tempting and the price for the movement alone is great, but it is still quirky enough that there is a chance I won't want to keep it. TOM's lack of returns exacerbates the problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Flood damaged Ford Focus!!!

Thank you very much for my first LOL moment of the day.



BrandonH79 said:


> I'm tempted to pick up one of these Victorinox dead from TOM, but as a serial flipper I know first hand that even the best deals on this brand are almost impossible to sell in the used market. For whatever reason they hold value worse than a flood damaged Ford Focus. The Alliance looks really tempting and the price for the movement alone is great, but it is still quirky enough that there is a chance I won't want to keep it. TOM's lack of returns exacerbates the problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

haHA! You're not lying. It's a hard time finding someone to take a Victorinox off your hands! I can't say much about the models for sale on TOM right now... but I havea had two divemaster 500s.. one blue.. one black.. that both had issues with the rotating bezel... then the service department at Victorinox wants to charge you what the watch cost to replace the bezel... bleh...



BrandonH79 said:


> I'm tempted to pick up one of these Victorinox dead from TOM, but as a serial flipper I know first hand that even the best deals on this brand are almost impossible to sell in the used market. For whatever reason they hold value worse than a flood damaged Ford Focus. The Alliance looks really tempting and the price for the movement alone is great, but it is still quirky enough that there is a chance I won't want to keep it. TOM's lack of returns exacerbates the problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

BrandonH79 said:


> I'm tempted to pick up one of these Victorinox dead from TOM, but as a serial flipper I know first hand that even the best deals on this brand are almost impossible to sell in the used market. For whatever reason they hold value worse than a flood damaged Ford Focus. The Alliance looks really tempting and the price for the movement alone is great, but it is still quirky enough that there is a chance I won't want to keep it. TOM's lack of returns exacerbates the problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As a owner of Ford focus and victorinox watch I feel very offended and humiliated.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Snorkel just arrived from AreaTrend. Blazing speed. Pretty happy with the pickup!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

malizna77 said:


> As a owner of Ford focus and victorinox watch I feel very offended and humiliated.


Which one is currently worth more? :think:


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ebates is offering 12% cashback at many stores today.

https://www.ebates.com/flash-sale?e...um=email&utm_campaign=promo_everybodywins_9pm


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Which one is currently worth more? :think:


In my country focus got quite good opinions, victorinox are brand associated to pocket knives.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## zchen (Nov 9, 2012)

mannal said:


> Is the AMEX offer auto-magically applied or do you need to see it in your AMEX Web Portal?


The offer need to be applied in your AMEX account before ordering.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

That's what I thought. Don't see it as an option.



zchen said:


> The offer need to be applied in your AMEX account before ordering.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> Snorkel just arrived from AreaTrend. Blazing speed. Pretty happy with the pickup!


I got mine in today too all the way in Honolulu! Not a big fan of the original mesh bracelet but it looks great on this super engineer I had laying around.


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

So, did anyone else have their bid accepted by Ball? I was really shocked they accepted mine as it was about 66% off msrp.


----------



## kronological (Dec 30, 2012)

I reviewed this Tritium watch a few weeks ago here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/kronoreview-carnival-tritium-8638g-day-date-watch-4517341.html

I was able to get the vendor to offer a special price of $68.99 (originally $91.99)

4 colors to choose from! Here is the link to get it for the lower price:

Carnival Men's Dress Watch Fashion Watch Wrist watch Quartz Calendar Water Resistant / Water Proof Luminous Stainless Steel BandCharm 5745277 2017 - $68.99

Thanks,
krono


----------



## watchnut69 (Dec 24, 2014)

Mine arrived today as well, super fast service. Very pleased with it and a great deal!



cairoanan said:


> Snorkel just arrived from AreaTrend. Blazing speed. Pretty happy with the pickup!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Uatu said:


> So, did anyone else have their bid accepted by Ball? I was really shocked they accepted mine as it was about 66% off msrp.


Congrats! That's the range I expected them to end up selling, but none of the ones in this sale were worth that much to me.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

BrandonH79 said:


> I'm tempted to pick up one of these Victorinox dead from TOM, but as a serial flipper I know first hand that even the best deals on this brand are almost impossible to sell in the used market. For whatever reason they hold value worse than a flood damaged Ford Focus. The Alliance looks really tempting and the price for the movement alone is great, but it is still quirky enough that there is a chance I won't want to keep it. TOM's lack of returns exacerbates the problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, that's why you buy low! After I placed my order I saw a black Alliance on leather in F29 with an asking price over $300. I feel bad for the guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

kronological said:


> I reviewed this Tritium watch a few weeks ago here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/kronoreview-carnival-tritium-8638g-day-date-watch-4517341.html
> 
> ...


Wish they'd do that price on the black version.












mikksteel said:


> I got mine in today too all the way in Honolulu! Not a big fan of the original mesh bracelet but it looks great on this super engineer I had laying around.


Loving this on the new bracelet.


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Cvp33 said:


> Wish they'd do that price on the black version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feeling a little Doxa vibe there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevReb (Dec 27, 2016)

watchnut69 said:


> Mine arrived today as well, super fast service. Very pleased with it and a great deal!


Mine arrived as well today but I'm a little bummed... the watch is great but there is a giant piece of dust under the dial!... thinking about pulling it apart myself and trying to clean it. Other than that, the watch is a beaut!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kronological (Dec 30, 2012)

Cvp33 said:


> Wish they'd do that price on the black version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black dial? They do! Check the link and select the color.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

kronological said:


> Black dial? They do! Check the link and select the color.


I meant black case and dial.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

TDKFM said:


> I seriously need y'all to buy up all the victrinox watches through ToM before I give into temptation. I can't believe they are still around at that price. I can't find them anywhere else under double the price and its a slick looking watch.


Keep an eye on Amazon, sometimes they pop up with similar price. I got mine for about 230. Just a little bit higher than the price listed on TOM.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Dear Victorinox. Chief buy all your Alliance if you make in 44. Many thanks.


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

Uatu said:


> So, did anyone else have their bid accepted by Ball? I was really shocked they accepted mine as it was about 66% off msrp.


Picked up this..








Overpaid by a little, but based on what others paid, not by much as this seemed to be one of the more popular models in the auction. 
Paid about 50% of MSRP with the shipping fee.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

maverick13z said:


> Don't knock it til you try it. :roll::roll::roll: For a watch that costs $10 it gets a lot of wrist time for me |>


I also go straight to the Naviforce when I am in a gardening mood, it is ideal


----------



## DrewZ137 (Sep 26, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Dear Victorinox. Chief buy all your Alliance if you make in 44. Many thanks.


I was thinking the exact opposite...wish the Alliance came in 36-38mm. 50mm lug-to-lug is way too much for my stick wrists

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

DrewZ137 said:


> I was thinking the exact opposite...wish the Alliance came in 36-38mm. 50mm lug-to-lug is way too much for my stick wrists
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I bought it, but I think the ideal size would have been 38mm. I have a big wrist and can carry off larger sizes but think the design of the bezel and dial would be better in a slightly smaller diameter.


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice Rado diver (though a store display) at Ashford for $559
Rado D-Star R15959159-SD Men's Watch , watches
View attachment 12536181


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Glycine Airman 18 Sphair GMT Worldtimer 39mm for $382.28 on VIPOutlet. If this was the 46mm Sphair 17, I would most likely have jumped on it myself. NOTE: not brand new, but rather what they list as "Grade A" condition. https://vipoutlet.com/product/glycine-airman-18-sphair-steel-mens-strap-watch-3928-191-lb9b/. Free returns and 90 day warranty. I purchased a "brand new" Oris from VIP and it was indeed "brand new". FWIW, I've been watching this for a few days and the price has been steadily creeping down on a daily basis. BTW, their definition of "Grade A" = REFURBISHED GRADE A "LIKE NEW RETAIL READY" Condition has NO cosmetic defects, blemishes, dents, scratches or signs of age. GRADE A items have been restored to meet manufacturer quality standards.


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Glycine Airman 18 Sphair GMT Worldtimer 39mm for $382.28 on VIPOutlet. If this was the 46mm Sphair 17, I would most likely have jumped on it myself. NOTE: not brand new, but rather what they list as "Grade A" condition. https://vipoutlet.com/product/glycine-airman-18-sphair-steel-mens-strap-watch-3928-191-lb9b/. Free returns and 90 day warranty. I purchased a "brand new" Oris from VIP and it was indeed "brand new". FWIW, I've been watching this for a few days and the price has been steadily creeping down on a daily basis. BTW, their definition of "Grade A" = REFURBISHED GRADE A "LIKE NEW RETAIL READY" Condition has NO cosmetic defects, blemishes, dents, scratches or signs of age. GRADE A items have been restored to meet manufacturer quality standards.


Looks like it is out of stock


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hamilton Khaki on bracelet for $299 with code AFFKHAKI299. Good price if the bracelet is any good.

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665135 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Hamilton Khaki on bracelet for $299 with code AFFKHAKI299. Good price if the bracelet is any good.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665135 Men's Watch , watches


hamilton braclets are really nice and well done.. the only possible bummer is that they are a bit thin, which works fine for me since i don't like heavy bracelets.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

JMD1082 said:


> Looks like it is out of stock


Appears to be so.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Hmmm does anyone know if Hamilton sells bracelets seperately? I have the Khaki Aviation on leather and would like the bracelet as well.



janusspiritius said:


> hamilton braclets are really nice and well done.. the only possible bummer is that they are a bit thin, which works fine for me since i don't like heavy bracelets.


----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

Just snagged this exact watch from the same Gilbert location. Can't believe it lasted 2 weeks...No other Filson watches were in stock. 



ayem-bee said:


> I saw this Filson at a TJMaxx tonight, in Gilbert, AZ. Journeyman GMT in brass (PVD) for $159.99. I would have grabbed it, but I already have the Dutch Harbor (and I just splurged on an Oris Pointer Moon I've had my eye on for a while).
> 
> They had a few other Filsons, but this was, by far, the nicest of the bunch.
> Gilbert & Gerrmann, for those in the area.
> ...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Hmmm does anyone know if Hamilton sells bracelets seperately? I have the Khaki Aviation on leather and would like the bracelet as well.


Might want to check: https://www.watchbands.com/Departments/Hamilton-Watchbands.aspx


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Chronograph Titanium. $185 with FS.
"Almost gone"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Eco...ronograph-Mens-Watch-BL5250-02L-/171455163212


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

Atlantis automatic Seiko nh35 stainless steel case but the mesh bad is on another level it's not one of the cheap ones it's thick and feels amazing

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/232490817518









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Invicta Pro Diver 9938OB (Two Tone, with Sellita SW200-1 movement). Use CLEARANCE55 to get it for $160.58, one left.

https://invictastores.com/clearance...l-gold-tone-stainless-steel-band-model-9938ob


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Some pretty good prices on pre-owned watches on ToM right now. I'd consider the Whitebread calendar if it were a bit larger.

The Helium leather jackets are really nice for the price also. I bought one from ToM last year.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Seiko flight watch from watches88 I mentioned earlier showed up. It's a small 45. I love it.









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## watchnut69 (Dec 24, 2014)

That's annoying, good luck with it.



KevReb said:


> Mine arrived as well today but I'm a little bummed... the watch is great but there is a giant piece of dust under the dial!... thinking about pulling it apart myself and trying to clean it. Other than that, the watch is a beaut!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevReb (Dec 27, 2016)

watchnut69 said:


> That's annoying, good luck with it.


It got worse... after I got another look at it in better light, I found another dust spec and one of the polished case edges was full of little nicks/scratches. Now I have to return it, super bummed.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

KevReb said:


> It got worse... after I got another look at it in better light, I found another dust spec and one of the polished case edges was full of little nicks/scratches. Now I have to return it, super bummed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, mate.

How frustrating for you.

Those Bulova's were supposed to be new, not refurbished, weren't they?

Did it some with all the tags etc?

Sent from my ASUS_Z016D using Tapatalk


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

Amazing price for an Oris Depth Gauge, unfortunately they don't ship Down Under.

*$1411.30 USD *

https://vipoutlet.com/product/oris-73376754154-mens-analog-automatic-self-wind-silver-watch-w-black-strap/


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Condition-like new....


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Hamilton Khaki on bracelet for $299 with code AFFKHAKI299. Good price if the bracelet is any good.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665135 Men's Watch , watches


I must have missed this it's not working now. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Jabrnet said:


> I must have missed this it's not working now.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Sorry, the code is AFFKHAKIH299. Just confirmed that it is working.


----------



## KevReb (Dec 27, 2016)

GreenFlagon said:


> Sorry, mate.
> 
> How frustrating for you.
> 
> ...


Came with a tag but none of the protective plastic. Cheers to whoever received theirs intact though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

skorN83 said:


> Amazing price for an Oris Depth Gauge, unfortunately they don't ship Down Under.
> 
> *$1411.30 USD *
> 
> ...


Use a freight forwarder.

Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Oris Artelier Pointer Date (model 744-7665-4054-MB) is offered at $480 at Amazon Warehouse Deals. Condition is very good - Manual Missing. Item is in original, pristine packaging. 
This is about $150 cheaper than anywhere else.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...all&coliid=I3CEEYZKR1HMRJ&colid=2BW2M9ZKD2E4G


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is probably the lowest price you can hope to find on a watch with bracelet, sapphire crystals front and back and ETA 2824-2 movement... Ashford has the 88 Rue du Rhone, Double 8 Origin automatic, model 87WA120040, for $195 with coupon code 'AFFDOUBLE195'

Lemoney cash back takes it to $177.29!

If they have the dimensions right, this is going to wear big, though ... 42 mm on an all-dial case and 54mm lug-to-lug. (That can't be right, can it?)

88 Rue du Rhone Double 8 Origin 87WA120040 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/232502757559

Skx009

$43 probably a scam but $43 not a huge risk

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Look at this on eBay Seiko Divers Automatic Blue Dial Mens Watch SKX009K2 751744816197 | eBay
> 
> Skx009
> 
> ...


Jumped on it. With 180 days to file a dispute with PayPal there is virtually zero risk.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/232502757559
> 
> Skx009
> 
> ...


Thats a classic 100% scam ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Jumped on it. With 180 days to file a dispute with PayPal there is virtually zero risk.


Uh yeah! Me too!
Orderd 2
Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Countycomm has the large pilots for 275

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

halaku said:


> Thats a classic 100% scam ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That may be but there are suckers everywhere, even in this thread. 

The seller is based in Cañada Nieto, Uruguay, has 12 feedback on selling $0.99 items and offers FREE Economy Shipping from China/Hong Kong/Taiwan in 2 - 5 weeks. What could possibly go wrong with that?


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

nordwulf said:


> That may be but there are suckers everywhere, even in this thread.
> 
> The seller is based in Cañada Nieto, Uruguay, has 12 feedback on selling $0.99 items and offers FREE Economy Shipping from China/Hong Kong/Taiwan in 2 - 5 weeks. What could possibly go wrong with that?


With protection from eBay and PayPal, I'm not too worried. In all likelihood a scam yes... But there is that tiny little itty bitty possibility that it's real... Like, .00001%... And if it's that .00001% I get then sweet! If not, I get refunded... If they are fake, I get refunded... It's a rigged roll of the dice for me really.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> That may be but there are suckers everywhere, even in this thread.
> 
> The seller is based in Cañada Nieto, Uruguay, has 12 feedback on selling $0.99 items and offers FREE Economy Shipping from China/Hong Kong/Taiwan in 2 - 5 weeks. What could possibly go wrong with that?


It's a zero-risk venture. Of course it's probably a scam, but with all the protections eBay and PayPal offers, the potential pay-off, no matter how remote, it's worth it.

This ain't my first rodeo.


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

Really good looking digital "smart watch" . Looks just like a Suunto Core Ultimate. Just $22.00, down to $17 if you use coupon 2DTIX7JG. Not a real smart watch, but at this price, what do you expect?

LEMFO LF19 Watch on Amazon


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

Jabrnet said:


> With protection from eBay and PayPal, I'm not too worried. In all likelihood a scam yes... But there is that tiny little itty bitty possibility that it's real... Like, .00001%... And if it's that .00001% I get then sweet! If not, I get refunded... If they are fake, I get refunded... It's a rigged roll of the dice for me really.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


the refund is not a 100% bet, trust me I was not refunded once with a scam like this. even if it is, then with that mentallity you are kind of the scammer yourself, cuz you are buying insurance and then letting your bmw in the ghetto opened with the keys on"

cuz even if you get your money back, the scammer got money too. 42 dollars back to you from paypal after a few months and 42 dollars for the scammer, who is now making a different account or hacking one to commit crimes that pay.


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

Jabrnet said:


> With protection from eBay and PayPal, I'm not too worried. In all likelihood a scam yes... But there is that tiny little itty bitty possibility that it's real... Like, .00001%... And if it's that .00001% I get then sweet! If not, I get refunded... If they are fake, I get refunded... It's a rigged roll of the dice for me really.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I don't view it as zero risk. Think about the information you are likely giving the scammers even if you are refunded, eBay ID, email address associated with your PayPal account, home address etc.


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

dlavi said:


> I don't view it as zero risk. Think about the information you are likely giving the scammers even if you are refunded, eBay ID, email address associated with your PayPal account, home address etc.


If you check the link now, the post has been removed. I think the scam question has been answered.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

dlavi said:


> I don't view it as zero risk. Think about the information you are likely giving the scammers even if you are refunded, eBay ID, email address associated with your PayPal account, home address etc.


PP will also start permanently closing the buyer accounts of those who buy into a lot of these scams multiple times as the buyer becomes too risky of a customer, and, like mentioned, maybe also be suspected as a scammer colluding with the sellers.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Disneydave said:


> PP will also start permanently closing the buyer accounts of those who buy into a lot of these scams multiple times as the buyer becomes too risky of a customer, and, like mentioned, maybe also be suspected as a scammer colluding with the sellers.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Even though this is only the second time I've ever had an eBay sale withdrawn because it was a scam, care to back up your assertion with sources?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

dlavi said:


> I don't view it as zero risk. Think about the information you are likely giving the scammers even if you are refunded, eBay ID, email address associated with your PayPal account, home address etc.


Also, buying when you _know_ it is a scam only encourages the scammers.

Don't @#&*ing do it!


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> Even though this is only the second time I've ever had an eBay sale withdrawn because it was a scam, care to back up your assertion with sources?


Yes

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

eljay said:


> Also, buying when you _know_ it is a scam only encourages the scammers.
> 
> Don't @#&*ing do it!


This. Don't encourage scammers. Don't do business with them even if you're guaranteed a refund. Flag it as a scam, and get it removed!


----------



## brad94 (Apr 2, 2016)

Jomashop has their Deep Blue stuff on sale. Some at 65% off. Beats the 40% off CYBER code. If you are into Deep Blue.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Too big for me but $199 for Selita SW-200 movement hard to beat.

https://www.jomashop.com/deep-blue-watch-mdgrey300.html



brad94 said:


> Jomashop has their Deep Blue stuff on sale. Some at 65% off. Beats the 40% off CYBER code. If you are into Deep Blue.


----------



## brad94 (Apr 2, 2016)

I know how people feel about the turtle "homage" but that's a decent deal for a sw-200


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

ManOnTime said:


> nordwulf said:
> 
> 
> > That may be but there are suckers everywhere, even in this thread.
> ...


But apparently your time is worthless, otherwise this would carry risk. And it's not only the actual time spent filing with paypal but if they actually send you something then there is that time lot returning it, and don't forget the time it flashes across your memory AND everytime you see one of those watches you will be reminded of this debacle. All told, this rodeo will last a lot longer than your first one. ?


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

ManOnTime said:


> Disneydave said:
> 
> 
> > PP will also start permanently closing the buyer accounts of those who buy into a lot of these scams multiple times as the buyer becomes too risky of a customer, and, like mentioned, maybe also be suspected as a scammer
> ...


Consider who pays in the long run... not paypal, it's everyone who uses paypal since losses are passed through to the consumer


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Delete


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

https://www.ebay.com/usr/da49548









This is the seller I purchased my Hydro Sub from. Listed as pre-owned, but it was like new when I got it and I'm quite pleased. After a bit of back and forth they ended accepting my offer of $350, originally asking $500, YMMV with what they currently have in stock.

I took the watch to a jeweler in town and he was quite confident the watch is authentic, and they have 100% positive feedback for years, including several high end watches. They seem to sell a ton of Deep Blue especially, but their history includes Oris, etc..

Be sure to factor in shipping charges though, I thought that $20 to MyMallBox's HQ in DE was a tad excessive.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Some warehouse deals that might be worth a look. I think some have been posted before, but prices are always dropping.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B06X...+automatic&dpPl=1&dpID=41Zc0qHcDdL&ref=plSrch

$92 - Obviously not everybody's style









----------------------------------

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B072...36_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=swiss+automatic

$517









---------------------------------------

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001...36_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=swiss+automatic

$445-Might be scratched









--------------------------------------------

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B071...36_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=swiss+automatic

$607


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Orientwatchusa.com has a code *THANKYOU *for 40 percent off and free shipping. Good until day end of Sep28


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

15% off Tridents at CW until end of month. Code: EndofSummer17









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

Here are some possibly better codes. I couldn't stack the trident offer with this one, though:


There's still time to apply your exclusive customer voucher *100CW17 in the 'promo code' box at checkout to save £100 on purchases of £500 or more, or use 50CW17 to save £50 off purchases of £300 or more*. *​





_*T&Cs apply, see voucher or our __website__ for information._
_Valid until midnight 31st October 2017._ 






Jabrnet said:


> 15% off Tridents at CW until end of month. Code: EndofSummer17
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for posting this! I was considering this one for a while and seems like a very nice deal. My first Warehouse Deal and seems risk-free with Amazon's easy returns if it is not as expected. Almost instant gratification with $6.99 overnight shipping.



AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Some warehouse deals that might be worth a look. I think some have been posted before, but prices are always dropping.
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Jabrnet said:


> 15% off Tridents at CW until end of month. Code: EndofSummer17


They'll be 50% off before long. Be patient.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Seiko Recraft automatic with bracelet for $99 with code AFFRECRAFT99

Seiko Recraft Series SNKN99 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

RyanD said:


> They'll be 50% off before long. Be patient.


I hope so I'm actually banking on it.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

RyanD said:


> They'll be 50% off before long. Be patient.


And with a different logo

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

RyanD said:


> They'll be 50% off before long. Be patient.


Count on being patient until 2019 when they introduce the new C60 Trident. And then you have to be lucky to find the right color combo you want. And be at the right place at the right moment because they usually sell very fast. And the GBP may have bounced back if you're outside the UK so savings over the current GBP 100 or 15% off may be minimal. Or prices may be raised by CW next year so you actually may be paying more at 50% off in 2019.

But hey, if you want to buy the deal instead of the watch, let us know how that turned out 1 1/2 years from now..


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nordwulf said:


> Count on being patient until 2019 when they introduce the new C60 Trident. And then you have to be lucky to find the right color combo you want. And be at the right place at the right moment because they usually sell very fast. And the GBP may have bounced back if you're outside the UK so savings over the current GBP 100 or 15% off may be minimal. Or prices may be raised by CW next year so you actually may be paying more at 50% off in 2019.
> 
> But hey, if you want to buy the deal instead of the watch, let us know how that turned out 1 1/2 years from now..


Or you can get a Trident C60 COSC 600 5-Day Chronometer for less than the price of a normal C60 like I did.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Corum Admiral's Cup in choice for 3 colors for $1770 from JomaShop's Ebay store.

For what it's worth, Corum has fantastic boxes for this price range. They sell for $200-300 alone.

Corum Admiral&apos;s Cup Automatic Mens Watch - Choose color | eBay


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

What is a good price for the C60 on Bracelet? Even after the code it's still about $690 USD for a base SS Bracelet C60.


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> What is a good price for the C60 on Bracelet? Even after the code it's still about $690 USD for a base SS Bracelet C60.


Try on eBay. Plenty people bought Tridents at low price and selling them now in perfect condition, most of them never worn.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Or you can get a Trident C60 COSC 600 5-Day Chronometer for less than the price of a normal C60 like I did.
> 
> View attachment 12542215


That's a lot of watch for the money.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> What is a good price for the C60 on Bracelet? Even after the code it's still about $690 USD for a base SS Bracelet C60.


That's as good as it gets for a new current C60. If you have a CC that doesn't charge foreign transaction fees, order through the co.uk site and use the promo code 100CW17 for a total of GBP 504.17 = USD 678.05.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

If you opted in to eBay Bucks, eBay once again has 8% eBay Bucks back from any purchase. Offer ends September 29th at 11:59pm PT.


----------



## goranilic (Sep 15, 2009)

I tried to use it, but ... "Coupon code "100CW17" is not valid." ...?!


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

goranilic said:


> I tried to use it, but ... "Coupon code "100CW17" is not valid." ...?!


On US site it is 125CW17


----------



## Bred38 (Sep 17, 2017)

*LISTINO 3700 € OROLOGIO PAUL PICOT 4025N ATELIER LADY 45 DIAMANTI DIAMOND NUOVO
60 euro!!! Is it a joke?... on Ebay.... *itm/LISTINO-3700-OROLOGIO-PAUL-PICOT-4025N-ATELIER-LADY-45-DIAMANTI-DIAMOND-NUOVO-/192317997944


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Bred38 said:


> *LISTINO 3700 € OROLOGIO PAUL PICOT 4025N ATELIER LADY 45 DIAMANTI DIAMOND NUOVO
> 60 euro!!! Is it a joke?... on Ebay.... *itm/LISTINO-3700-OROLOGIO-PAUL-PICOT-4025N-ATELIER-LADY-45-DIAMANTI-DIAMOND-NUOVO-/192317997944
> 
> View attachment 12542817


It's a brand new seller with zero feedback. I'm going with either fake or scam.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Wenger Swiss made quartz chronograph in black or blue for $89.99

https://www.amazon.com/Wenger-Attitude-Chrono-Quartz-Stainless/dp/B010IYK89U


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Bred38 said:


> LISTINO 3700 € OROLOGIO PAUL PICOT 4025N ATELIER LADY 45 DIAMANTI DIAMOND NUOVO
> 60 euro!!! Is it a joke?... on Ebay....




No I'm sure it's 100% legitimate...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Wenger Swiss made quartz chronograph in black or blue for $89.99
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Wenger-Attitude-Chrono-Quartz-Stainless/dp/B010IYK89U


That's a good looking watch. The temptation is strong...


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Man you guys gotta cool it with the scam posts lol, you guys should be pros by now if you hang around this thread or I sense that watches are the path to the dark side


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Where's a good pricing error when you need one....it's been a while.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> Thanks for posting this! I was considering this one for a while and seems like a very nice deal. My first Warehouse Deal and seems risk-free with Amazon's easy returns if it is not as expected. Almost instant gratification with $6.99 overnight shipping.


What a pity that those warehouse deals not shipping to my city. Otherwise, would bought many. Sigh.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Haven't seen this posted but there's a 15% off coupon floating around for ashford.

PROMOCODES15

Won't work on sale/clearance items. For ex, you can get this seiko recraft for about $104


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Certified Watch Store has Citizen sale, may worth take a look. 

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

The 15% code yields some good deals before cashback on a couple Seiko Core models as well:















SRP715 for less than $150 is great.

SRPA29 can be had for < $160
pic stolen from another WUS member:


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

*Victorinox Swiss Army "Maverick" on leather *
249107
*US $134.99
*
Swiss Army Victorinox Maverick Leather Mens Watch 249107 | eBay


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

*Victorinox Swiss Army "Maverick" on leather *
249107
*US $134.99
*
Swiss Army Victorinox Maverick Leather Mens Watch 249107


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Official watch deals on ebay has a manufacturer's refurbished Citizen Stiletto Blade White for 160. It should be a great ceramic present for your girlfriend.

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Eco-...Ceramic-Rose-Gold-Markers-Watch-/263096972814


----------



## goranilic (Sep 15, 2009)

What site is this?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

goranilic said:


> What site is this?


Watchuseek: The Most Visited Watch Forum Site In The World


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

goranilic said:


> What site is this?


If you're asking what site you're currently on, well that would be forums.watchuseek.com. However, this is an instance where some specifics might be beneficial....


----------



## jackP (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice dress watch for $110 when unlocked

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> SRPA29 can be had for < $160
> pic stolen from another WUS member:
> 
> View attachment 12543411


If this had no date it would be perfect, and exactly what I am looking for to give as a gift.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

right_hook said:


> *Victorinox Swiss Army "Maverick" on leather *
> 249107
> *US $134.99
> *
> Swiss Army Victorinox Maverick Leather Mens Watch 249107


I am going to resist this one, purely on the basis of already owning two Mavericks...


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I was a bit skeptical about used watches in Amazon warehouse deals but just got a brand new watch with a slightly damaged outer box as noted in the description (Used - Very Good - Item is in original packaging, but packaging has damage). I'll take that for a $300+ discount any day. Thanks again AJP for posting this deal.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

right_hook said:


> *Victorinox Swiss Army "Maverick" on leather *
> 249107
> *US $134.99
> *
> Swiss Army Victorinox Maverick Leather Mens Watch 249107


I'm not sure if this is in the same class, but they share a similar style. Quoted from site:

VICTORINOX SWISS ARMY
Men's Swiss Made Chronograph Classic Leather Strap Watch
*
$129.99

*

scratch resistant anti-reflective sapphire crystal, date display, ecologically tanned leather strap, water resistant to 100 meters (330 feet) 
40mm stainless steel case 
buckle closure 
swiss made 








UPDATE: this same model appears to be on Jomashop for $349.


----------



## zchen (Nov 9, 2012)

The 48mm Glycine Combat Sub dropped to $359.99 buy it now from Glycine-direct on ebay
Glycine Men&apos;s 3951 Combat Sub Automatic 48mm 20 ATM Watch - Choice of Color | eBay

chose from steel case/bracelet, steel case/nato strap, or pvd case/nato strap.


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

nordwulf said:


> I was a bit skeptical about used watches in Amazon warehouse deals but just got a brand new watch with a slightly damaged outer box as noted in the description (Used - Very Good - Item is in original packaging, but packaging has damage). I'll take that for a $300+ discount any day. Thanks again AJP for posting this deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking watch, congrats on the deal. Send some wrist shots when you can.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Hmmm does anyone know if Hamilton sells bracelets seperately? I have the Khaki Aviation on leather and would like the bracelet as well.





dumberdrummer said:


> Might want to check: https://www.watchbands.com/Departments/Hamilton-Watchbands.aspx


I found that calling Swatch directly is the cheapest option for the bracelets.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

zchen said:


> The 48mm Glycine Combat Sub dropped to $359.99 buy it now from Glycine-direct on ebay
> Glycine Men&apos;s 3951 Combat Sub Automatic 48mm 20 ATM Watch - Choice of Color | eBay
> 
> chose from steel case/bracelet, steel case/nato strap, or pvd case/nato strap.


Another moment of weakness...another watch inbound!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Or you can get a Trident C60 COSC 600 5-Day Chronometer for less than the price of a normal C60 like I did.
> 
> View attachment 12542215


Can't find that model on the site. Really fancy it 

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Orient Symphony Watches for $89.99w/code + free shipping at Pass The Watch*
Pass The Watch [passthewatch.com] offering: Orient Men's Symphony Watches for $89.99w/code + free shipping




Orient Symphony FER2700DW0 White Dial Stainless Steel [FER2700DW0]w/ code *FER2700DW0*
Orient Symphony FER2700JB0 Black Dial Stainless Steel [FER2700JBO]w/ code *FER2700JBO*
Orient Symphony FER2700BB0 White Dial Stainless Steel [passthewatch.com]w/ code *FER2700BB0*
Orient Symphony FER2700CW0 White Dial Stainless steel [passthewatch.com]w/ code *FER2700CW0*
Orient Symphony FER27005W0 White Dial Stainless steel [passthewatch.com]w/ code *FER27005W0*
*
*







*
*


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Swayndo said:


> Can't find that model on the site. Really fancy it


That was the 5-day chronometer version with the old logo which is no longer available. Closest cosmetically still available would be the following automatic model with the new logo: https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-pro-600-202









Hope this helps!


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

audio.bill said:


> That was the 5-day chronometer version with the old logo which is no longer available. Closest cosmetically still available would be the following automatic model with the new logo: https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-pro-600-202Hope this helps!


Thanks for that. The chronometer version did catch my eye. Looking to stop myself splashing out on a Tudor BBB.

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Swayndo said:


> Thanks for that. The chronometer version did catch my eye. Looking to stop myself splashing out on a Tudor BBB.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


There are lots of BB homages out there.


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

And I also just snagged the exact watch for $160 at the Scottsdale TJ Maxx. They had a few other Filson models there but this was the only Filson Journeyman GMT.

First quartz that has turned my head and opened my wallet for a long time. 










KANESTER said:


> Just snagged this exact watch from the same Gilbert location. Can't believe it lasted 2 weeks...No other Filson watches were in stock.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> There are lots of BB homages out there.


Excellent review of the first one here  http://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?t=376452.

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow, these Glycine prices are going through the floor! Combat Sub Aquarius for $550! 500m, beefy ceramic bezel, domed sapphire, he valve. They're big at 46mm, but from what I've read they're pretty wearable with the heavily sloped lugs.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

justin86 said:


> Wow, these Glycine prices are going through the floor!


You're not wrong

Beige 40mm F104, $273 for the next 18 hours: Glycine Men&apos;s 3933.15AT LB7R F 104 Automatic Tan Dial Brown Leather Watch | eBay


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

justin86 said:


> Wow, these Glycine prices are going through the floor! Combat Sub Aquarius for $550! 500m, beefy ceramic bezel, domed sapphire, he valve. They're big at 46mm, but from what I've read they're pretty wearable with the heavily sloped lugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just be aware that its 46mm case measures 54mm lug to lug and 18.8mm thick! Not for the faint of heart, but the knurled edge bezel is very nicely done. Some nice pics in this thread.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Swayndo said:


> Excellent review of the first one here  http://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?t=376452.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


That was a watch review? Sounded like a lot of "lad banter" with no actual content.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Oris Aquis Date at Touch of Modern for $899.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BrandonH79 said:


> That was a watch review? Sounded like a lot of "lad banter" with no actual content.


Better than any "review" on aBlogtoWatch.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

BrandonH79 said:


> That was a watch review? Sounded like a lot of "lad banter" with no actual content.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well it amused me with it's witty observations.

Apologies ... I'm new around here ... does everything need to be serious 

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Swayndo said:


> Excellent review of the first one here  http://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?t=376452.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


Great read. Nothing like a good Saturday morning laugh.


----------



## tguerin18 (Apr 2, 2008)

This seems like a very good deal on a German made automatic chronograph. Only one left. Someone else please buy this so I don't. $505 on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B016PYJ99C/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_pA7ZzbJE4S5BT









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tguerin18 (Apr 2, 2008)

Another good Amazon deal. Claude Bernard watch with Swiss Sellita sw200 movement. Under $200. Only one left.

www.amazon.com/dp/B00NW5IJVC/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_KH8ZzbYGA13KQ

A blog to watch had a video review of a the same watch with a different dial.















Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

From SD:
Ashford has *Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Automatic Chronograph Watch (H71416733) on sale for $479 after promo code SDKHAKI479. 
Hamilton H71416733 Watch , watches*


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Massdrop has Glycine GL0057 purist for $580 that is $20 cheaper than glycine-direct


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

PSHOPNSAVE15 $15 off purchases of $75 or more on eBay until 6:00pm Pacific Time


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Bulova 65A107 for $299

https://www.ebay.com/p/Bulova-Accut...utomatic-Black-Leather-Band-Watch-/1457766764


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

What did you all buy with the eBay coupon?

I got a parnis GMT sub. Automatic, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, solid endlinks. Hopefully not bad for $69.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dumpweed said:


> From SD:
> Ashford has *Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Automatic Chronograph Watch (H71416733) on sale for $479 after promo code SDKHAKI479.
> Hamilton H71416733 Watch , watches*


Does anyone have an idea of how this watch actually wears? I'm a little concerned about it being only 38 mm diameter which is great but still 15 mm thick. Sounds like it has a perfect combination to be a top-heavy, uncomfortable, yet small watch. I really want to be wrong on this one.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dolin25 (Sep 25, 2017)

Value....

I've not owned one...but when that model first came out it was very popular....it seemed to wear well.....


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Does anyone have an idea of how this watch actually wears? I'm a little concerned about it being only 38 mm diameter which is great but still 15 mm thick. Sounds like it has a perfect combination to be a top-heavy, uncomfortable, yet small watch. I really want to be wrong on this one.


Think this is a far better 7750 and only $324 delivered:



BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY

Bulova Accu Swiss Men&apos;s 63C121 Tellaro Chronograph Automatic 42mm Sport Watch | eBay


----------



## dolin25 (Sep 25, 2017)

He's right you know.... $750 seems steep for an older Hammy....that Bulova is a steal....


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

It's chunky but I like it. My wrist is 6.75.



























valuewatchguy said:


> Does anyone have an idea of how this watch actually wears? I'm a little concerned about it being only 38 mm diameter which is great but still 15 mm thick. Sounds like it has a perfect combination to be a top-heavy, uncomfortable, yet small watch. I really want to be wrong on this one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dolin25 said:


> He's right you know.... $750 seems steep for an older Hammy....that Bulova is a steal....


$479 ? With promo code

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mannal said:


> It's chunky but I like it. My wrist is 6.75.


Thats the 42mm version right? Same thickness?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

RBLAINE said:


> Bulova 65A107 for $299
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/p/Bulova-Accut...utomatic-Black-Leather-Band-Watch-/1457766764


Good deal. Miss mine quite a bit.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bnf1963 (Jul 15, 2017)

Are there any limited Bulova on sale?


----------



## Auspaul (Jun 5, 2013)

skorN83 said:


> Amazing price for an Oris Depth Gauge, unfortunately they don't ship Down Under.
> 
> *$1411.30 USD *
> 
> ...


Down to $1,199.60 now


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

bnf1963 said:


> Are there any limited Bulova on sale?


Here is a special edition Bulova for sale:

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-63b187.html

Only 2 left...


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

BULOVA LIMITED EDITION APOLLO 15 CHRONOGRAPH MOON MEN'S WATCH 96B251 at Certified Watch

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ph-moon-men-s-watch-96b251.html#horizontalTab

$293 before coupons & cash back seems decent. BeFrugal is offering 3% cash back at Certified Watch Store but I didn't check any of the others.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello 
is this a bargain please ? Orient Automatic Symphony Collection ER27005W Men's Watch

is it the same than this one ? model number seems different though https://www.passthewatch.com/orient-symphony-fer27005w0-white-dial-brown-leather-band-men-s-watch

Thanks


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

39x15. I have the H71416733



valuewatchguy said:


> Thats the 42mm version right? Same thickness?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

TAG Heuer Men's WAK2111.BA0830 Aquaracer 500 Analog Swiss Automatic Silver Watch $758

www.vipoutlet.com/product/tag-heuer...acer-500-analog-swiss-automatic-silver-watch/

What does Condition "LIKE NEW" mean?

LIKE NEW - Inventory is in Like New & Fully Functional condition however the product may have been taken out of the packaging and tested or the outer packaging may show little signs of scuffs, dents or may have also been repackaged. These products are fully warranted and are 100% brand new and guaranteed to be defect-free upon delivery.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

I once bought this watch and it got stolen from me the same week (some scum broke into our locker room); it was one of the best bang for buck watches i have ever bought.

Swiss made, sapphire glass, chronograph, original design, great bezel, very nice bracelet, 100m wr, date at the 6 position, sturdy, hefty, great AR coating, very nice sunlight effect...

I saw this on ebay and i couldn't resist, so i bought it again. Don't know if it's a "bargain" but for under 200$ i believe this is insane value. 
Just my 2 cents  (too bad i'll be paying over 300$ thanx to 60$ shipping + additional tax costs ) 
Long live europe i guess o|

Victorinox Swiss Army Classic Maverick GS Men&apos;s Quartz Watch 241434 | eBay

188$















Edit: pictures really don't do this watch justice


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

justin86 said:


> TAG Heuer Men's WAK2111.BA0830 Aquaracer 500 Analog Swiss Automatic Silver Watch $758
> 
> www.vipoutlet.com/product/tag-heuer...acer-500-analog-swiss-automatic-silver-watch/
> 
> ...


Had to pull the trigger ... thanks for bringing this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheshirecatiii (Apr 22, 2011)

bbasch said:


> Had to pull the trigger ... thanks for bringing this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beat me to it.......


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

cheshirecatiii said:


> Beat me to it.......


Seemed a little too good to be true BUT they have 30 day return no cost shipping ... and I figured w sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel ... how bad could it be? I've been on the lookout for a blue diver and been looking micro brand so this was even better in same range . Wife said Merry xmas so I got fast clearance and she's done her shop for me for the holidays. Win win

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Some warehouse deals that might be worth a look. I think some have been posted before, but prices are always dropping.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B06X...+automatic&dpPl=1&dpID=41Zc0qHcDdL&ref=plSrch
> 
> ...


Got the swatch irony at 100 for "like new". Nice deal regardless. But surprised that there is no "swiss made" printed in a swatch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Looks like Timex is blowing out their remaining stock of the 3GMT on their eBay store. $57.99.

https://www.ebay.com/i/262893329084


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

larand said:


> Looks like Timex is blowing out their remaining stock of the 3GMT on their eBay store. $57.99.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/i/262893329084


Out of stock already.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Eco-Drive chronograph for $109.99. MSRP is $475. 75% off is a great price for a Citizen.

Citizen Eco-Drive Men&apos;s Refurbished CA4207-53H Chronograph Grey 42mm Watch | eBay


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Exer said:


> I once bought this watch and it got stolen from me the same week (some scum broke into our locker room); it was one of the best bang for buck watches i have ever bought.
> 
> Swiss made, sapphire glass, chronograph, original design, great bezel, very nice bracelet, 100m wr, date at the 6 position, sturdy, hefty, great AR coating, very nice sunlight effect...
> 
> ...


I have bought these two watches myself: the one on bracelet for me and the one on the excellent rubber strap for my son. You're right. They are very impressive in person and the prices for these right now at gray market dealers is a real bargain, especially if you have free shipping.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Think this is a far better 7750 and only $324 delivered:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a huge fan of the Tellaro, as you know, but I don't know about it being a "far better 7750." (Apologies to anyone who has heard me rave about both these watches, though I don't know if I've ever compared the two of them.)

A lot has to do with wrist size. For someone with with larger wrists, maybe the Tellaro would wear a bit better, but it's still heavy, thick and relatively large for a 42... may actually be a 42.5. "Heavy" with this kind of bezel means you probably will scratch it a bit more quickly; mine was scratched within a month (though not deeply) and some of my watches don't scratch for years. The Tellaro absolutely will not work on the metal bracelet for a wrist smaller than 6.5-- I have removed as many links as possible, and it's still not quite as tight as I would like.

The other issue is that the Hamilton Khaki Field Chrono has 100 WR, which is why I had to have one. I haven't worn it in the water yet, but I know at some point I will. It is true that at 15mm, the case of the Hammy is a little oddly shaped, and I would argue that it doesn't quite work with stop strap-- it's too stiff, and kind of makes an artificial circular shape, so the watch can slide around the side of even a flat wrist. I swapped it out with a waterproof rally strap that was more flexible and that solved the problem.

With 6.5 inch wrists, I do find that I wear the Hammy a bit more, and it's barely scratched after about a year, maybe a few tiny hairlines you could see with a loupe. If you have a smaller wrist, this will slide under any but the tightest shirt sleeves, even as thick as it is, which offers some protection. And because it's not as heavy, it just doesn't fly around as much... the Tellaro moves a lot, and it's more likely brush against something in your car or on your desk.

They both are shockingly accurate, though they have some variation. After a year, they both lose as little as half a second per day on a good day. If you forget to shut off the chono, or take it off and put it on a lot, that might drop to -2 or -3.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Costco has black Bulova Tellaro for $320:
https://www.costco.com/Bulova-Accu-...-Men's-Automatic-Watch.product.100352862.html


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Swayndo said:


> Well it amused me with it's witty observations.
> 
> Apologies ... I'm new around here ... does everything need to be serious
> 
> Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


We love a laugh around here. I was just a little disappointed because I am seriously interested in this watch and good reviews are hard to find.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

juderiverman said:


> Out of stock already.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I bought the last one. Last Fall I watched the cream dial sell for ~$25, the black w/ stainless case sell for $53 and thought I would try this one for $58. I have very low expectations and don't expect to keep it but I am looking forward to it. I sold 6 watches a few weeks ago so I only have a couple to choose from at the moment, hard to go wrong for the $, and it will give me something else to wear while I wait on a couple to come in. I will report back when it arrives.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

125CW17 125 off 625 or more
65CW17 65 off 375 or more

I just got these two codes from Christopher Ward they expire Oct 31. Not sure if they're one time use or not.


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

TOM :James McCabe -- dress watches, both quartz and automatic

Unable to post links so far so it's at touchofmodern.com


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

Because I'm still a newbie, looks like I cannot edit my post either but I feel I should have posted a bit more information:

- Quartz starting at $114.99
- Automatic starting at $144.99


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

Also from touchofmodern.com (today happens to be more within my means!): XETUM Lyell and Tyndall Automatic. These are definitely more futuristic looking.

I've read several reviews of the Tyndall, and they are usually enthusiastic. Nothing on the much more affordable Lyell, though, but note that it's roughly 1/3 of its list price (and the list price seems real, checking on both Amazon and eBay)

- Lyell: $219.99
- Tyndall: $739.99


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

cyansmoker said:


> Also from touchofmodern.com (today happens to be more within my means!): XETUM Lyell and Tyndall Automatic. These are definitely more futuristic looking.
> 
> I've read several reviews of the Tyndall, and they are usually enthusiastic. Nothing on the much more affordable Lyell, though, but note that it's roughly 1/3 of its list price (and the list price seems real, checking on both Amazon and eBay)
> 
> ...


I bought a Lyell from ToM the last time they had them. Ultimately the order was cancelled because they said it was the Swiss edition, when it was the more common Japanese movement. Looking at these listings it seems that they can't get their movements straight again, listing the Tyndall as swiss with Japanese movement. I believe the Tyndall has a 2895/SW-260 inside.


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

What do y'all think about this watch I think it looks pretty cool they even went ahead and made colour changes the backing is almost complete and the cost is 150 plus 15 bucks shipping in USA

It's a 1000m water resistance running the Seiko nh35 with Sapphire crystal and you get 3 extra bands with it. I think it's not that bad of a deal based on specs and when it will be shipped out could be a nice Christmas present if u ask me

Angel Falls by Mondragón Watch Co. A Dive Tactical Watch, via @Kickstarter https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/748477776/angel-falls-by-mondragon-watch-co-a-dive-tactical

You can even try to win one here if u like and read the review

http://www.thetimebum.com/2017/10/its-giveaway-time-this-month-you-can.html?m=1










Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

notice its 1000 ft (300m) , not 1000 m WR


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> I bought a Lyell from ToM the last time they had them. Ultimately the order was cancelled because they said it was the Swiss edition, when it was the more common Japanese movement. Looking at these listings it seems that they can't get their movements straight again, listing the Tyndall as swiss with Japanese movement. I believe the Tyndall has a 2895/SW-260 inside.


Oog...almost pulled the trigger on this one. Glad I focused on the James McCabe instead.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Armida is offering 15% off their entire site with coupon code MAF. Delayed shipping though...oh well!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

Ago come to 165 a15 Dolla fi shipping 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

UAconcorde said:


> notice its 1000 ft (300m) , not 1000 m WR


Yes I know it was a simple mistake thanks for the correction 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jdanefrantz said:


> Armida is offering 15% off their entire site with coupon code MAF. Delayed shipping though...oh well!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Helson 10% off MFS


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

oshane_f said:


> What do y'all think about this watch I think it looks pretty cool they even went ahead and made colour changes the backing is almost complete and the cost is 150 plus 15 bucks shipping in USA
> 
> It's a 1000m water resistance running the Seiko nh35 with Sapphire crystal and you get 3 extra bands with it. I think it's not that bad of a deal based on specs and when it will be shipped out could be a nice Christmas present if u ask me
> 
> ...


I ment 1000ft and 300m sorry

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

oshane_f said:


> Ago come to 165 a15 Dolla fi shipping
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


And what did you ment by this?


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

cyansmoker said:


> Oog...almost pulled the trigger on this one. Glad I focused on the James McCabe instead.
> 
> View attachment 12549589


I picked up a James McCabe for my dad in July. He is no watch fanatic, but he quite likes it, I think mostly because it has Belfast on the dial, which is where he was born and raised.


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

taike said:


> And what did you ment by this?


In total it comes to 165 with shipping backing it is 150 and then 15 bucks for shipping still a great barging if u ask me

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

taike said:


> Helson 10% off MFS





jdanefrantz said:


> Armida is offering 15% off their entire site with coupon code MAF. Delayed shipping though...oh well!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Usually maranez does a sale at the same time....anyone know that code?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Seiko SNKN72* Men's 'Recraft Series' Japanese Automatic Gold and Brown Leather Dress Watch - *$92.99*












Self-winding
21,600 vibrations per hour
21 jewels
Day/Date calendar
Screwdown see-through caseback
Case Diameter 45.0mm
Water-resistant to 5 bar, 50 meters (165 feet)
Caliber 7S26

Leather Strap
Rose Gold Finish
MSRP: $295


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

hongkongtaipan said:


> I have bought these two watches myself: the one on bracelet for me and the one on the excellent rubber strap for my son. You're right. They are very impressive in person and the prices for these right now at gray market dealers is a real bargain, especially if you have free shipping.


Agreed. I own this model and a few others from the VSA Maverick series. Outstanding value at this price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bred38 (Sep 17, 2017)

Top! Super! $158 (Mechanical Movement)

e b a y . com/itm/NOS-NEW-VINTAGE-JUVENIA-ST-STEEL-SWISS-WATCH-1960S-/202057357431


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Usually maranez does a sale at the same time....anyone know that code?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Hi,

I wrote an email to Sara @ Maranez earlier today regarding this possible sale.

I'll update here if she answers me.

S.

Sent from my T10(E3C5) using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Maranez stock has been kinda dry for the last few years, they don't really have any new designs......


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Bred38 said:


> Top! Super! $158 (Mechanical Movement)
> 
> e b a y . com/itm/NOS-NEW-VINTAGE-JUVENIA-ST-STEEL-SWISS-WATCH-1960S-/202057357431
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?
> ...


This is 24mm watch, either woman or ???


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Seiko SNKN72* Men's 'Recraft Series' Japanese Automatic Gold and Brown Leather Dress Watch - *$92.99*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The similar (but slightly different) SNKN70 Seiko Recraft is $97.03 on Jet.com -- and you might be able to get it for less by buying more than one. (But, who would do that??)


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

oshane_f said:


> Ago come to 165 a15 Dolla fi shipping
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Off topic: do you speak patois?


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

Itubij said:


> Off topic: do you speak patois?


Off topic but yeh man lmao didn't expect any one to realize hahaha I was actually telling a friend in a drop down message and then I realize I sent it in this but then it still did mek sense for the thread

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

bbasch said:


> Seemed a little too good to be true BUT they have 30 day return no cost shipping ... and I figured w sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel ... how bad could it be? I've been on the lookout for a blue diver and been looking micro brand so this was even better in same range . Wife said Merry xmas so I got fast clearance and she's done her shop for me for the holidays. Win win
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please PM before returning. I'll take it off your hands if you don't love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

swank said:


> What did you all buy with the eBay coupon?
> 
> I got a parnis GMT sub. Automatic, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, solid endlinks. Hopefully not bad for $69.
> 
> View attachment 12547905


I bought a pair of Allen Edmonds (shoes) and a watch strap (more shoes)...lol


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

oshane_f said:


> Off topic but yeh man lmao didn't expect any one to realize hahaha I was actually telling a friend in a drop down message and then I realize I sent it in this but then it still did mek sense for the thread
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


lol


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

Itubij said:


> lol


You should really take a look at the watch I posted from Kickstarter it's actually very good for the price

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/748477776/angel-falls-by-mondragon-watch-co-a-dive-tactical

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

oshane_f said:


> You should really take a look at the watch I posted from Kickstarter it's actually very good for the price
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/748477776/angel-falls-by-mondragon-watch-co-a-dive-tactical
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


What's your connection to that Kick Starter? You seem to be pushing it awfully hard.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Do Dan Henry watches ever go on sale?

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

oshane_f said:


> You should really take a look at the watch I posted from Kickstarter it's actually very good for the price
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/748477776/angel-falls-by-mondragon-watch-co-a-dive-tactical
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


NH35
SL c3 lume
Cermic bezel
300m WR
Steel bracelet with non fitted endlinks
3 other straps (kevlar, leather, nato)
Not an unattractive design

All for $150....including shipping anywhere in the world

Either the bargain of the year or too good to be true

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

oshane_f said:


> You should really take a look at the watch I posted from Kickstarter it's actually very good for the price
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/748477776/angel-falls-by-mondragon-watch-co-a-dive-tactical
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


What connection do you have to this Kick Starter? You seem to be promoting it awfully hard.


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> NH35
> SL c3 lume
> Cermic bezel
> 300m WR
> ...


Going to err on the side of caution here.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Can you also claim tax relief on investment in Kickstarters? I did for a local distillery share offer. 

Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> What connection do you have to this Kick Starter? You seem to be promoting it awfully hard.


No connection at all like value watch guy said either the deal of the year or something is wrong I'm willing to risk the 150 to find out plus it got reviewed by ablogwatch and time bum so I'm taking the chance

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wrote an email to Sara @ Maranez earlier today regarding this possible sale.
> 
> ...


Hi,

She replied to me and that they are not currently planning any sales at the moment.

She gave me a 20% coupon code but I won't use it because the watch I was interested in is sold out.

Not sure if it is a single use coupon and I want to play fair with them so I won't share it here to avoid causing some havoc on their website.

If you are serious about buying a Maranez watch, just PM me and I'll share you my code (1st guy only)

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Gemnation has the Oris Big Crown ProPilot Date in Grey/silver dial on bracelet for $945....I put in an offer last night of $850, they countered at $875, which I accepted. That's the lowest price I've seen anywhere for this watch (new) in the grey/silver dial...ebates has 3.5% cash back as well. Befrugal even has 7% cashback...I ended up using ebates since I forgot about befrugal at the time.

Oris Big Crown ProPilot Date Men's Watch Model: 01 751 7697 4063-07 8 20 19


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Double post


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Grey Jeanrichard Aquascope Hokusai with stainless steel bracelet is at Ashford for $1140 (a week ago it was closer to 1800). This is a rare model that usually sells out quickly, and blue one on rubber strap was last seen at ashford for $1485, and sold around September 25th

JeanRichard Aquascope 60400-11E202-11A Men's Limited Edition Watch , watches


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Bulova Sea King PVD with bracelet (model 98B242) is $171.90 on ebay from fashiondirectly (the seller has 98.9% positive feedback). Condition is new, hence it should be better than comparable stuff from watcheshalfprice and officialwatchdeals on ebay where those guys sell refurbished stuff.

Bulova Sea King Black Dial Stainless Steel Japanese Quartz Mens Watch 98B242 | eBay


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> NH35
> SL c3 lume
> Cermic bezel
> 300m WR
> ...


Yeah, but that is all offset by the goofy dragon logo and angel fall written on the dial.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

TDKFM said:


> Yeah, but that is all offset by the goofy dragon logo and angel fall written on the dial.


+1.

Also, this is a no-go for French speaking guys like me.

Mon Dragon= My Dragon (when you translate word for word!). I know this is supposed to be in Spanish but it just sounds weird to me.

Reminds me of all the toys my 2 daughters have (My little Pony, My Furreal Friends,....)

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

smille76 said:


> +1.
> 
> Also, this is a no-go for French speaking guys like me.
> 
> ...


The very famous "Tercios of Flanders," His Eminence the Colonel Cristobol Mondragon, the brilliant tactician and inspiration for countless artistic tributes across Europe, is quite unamused


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> NH35
> SL c3 lume
> Cermic bezel
> 300m WR
> ...


I don't doubt there might still be value to be found in KS, but haven't anyone here learned the lesson of buying into the kind of over the top bullcrap and unfulfilled promises KS have bought about more often than not?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

mefuzzy said:


> I don't doubt there might still be value to be found in KS, but haven't anyone here learned the lesson of buying into the kind of over the top bullcrap and unfulfilled promises KS have bought about more often than not?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


The TAOS watches that recently ended are going to be my first venture into the kickstarter watches. I'm optimistic, but it was also a fairly cheap watch. I've not kept up with any problems in the past though, so maybe my optimism is unwarranted.

I'd probably give this mondragon a try too if I could get it without the logo and the angel fall text. Too cheesy for me.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> What connection do you have to this Kick Starter? You seem to be promoting it awfully hard.


I would say anyone who backs a kickstarter campaign has a connection to it. The more money they raise, the more likely the project is to be funded and come to fruition. I've had bad luck with backing kickstarter projects (not watches), so I'm very risk averse to them in general. Not to mention half of them seem to end up on sites like massdrop selling for less than they were originally offered at.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Anybody familiar with the DM 1936 watches on ToM? Some nice designs for the price.

I thought that thing on the side of the case was a fake hunter hinge at first. According to their web site, it is an "emergency" tool that can be used to change the band.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Anybody familiar with the DM 1936 watches on ToM? Some nice designs for the price.
> 
> I thought that thing on the side of the case was a fake hunter hinge at first. According to their web site, it is an "emergency" tool that can be used to change the band.


Most of them appears to be chinese movement and mineral crystals....blah?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rogt said:


> Most of them appears to be chinese movement and mineral crystals....blah?


Yeah, probably still a bit overpriced. The tool is an interesting idea. They say they were going for a ship portal look. Also looks easy to remove from the case.

It would really make sense to have a tool like this for watches that use pushers to adjust moon phase, date, etc.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

BrandonH79 said:


> *I would say anyone who backs a kickstarter campaign has a connection to it*. The more money they raise, the more likely the project is to be funded and come to fruition. I've had bad luck with backing kickstarter projects (not watches), so I'm very risk averse to them in general. Not to mention half of them seem to end up on sites like massdrop selling for less than they were originally offered at.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would say you are 100% incorrect.

I've backed two projects on KS...2 watches in fact. Neither of which have ended up on Massdrop. I'm not affiliated/connected with them in any way, shape or form. As a matter of fact I backed them long before I even know this website existed.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Strmwatch said:


> I would say you are 100% incorrect.
> 
> I've backed two projects on KS...2 watches in fact. Neither of which have ended up on Massdrop. I'm not affiliated/connected with them in any way, shape or form. As a matter of fact I backed them long before I even know this website existed.


I'm happy you've had good luck.

Nowhere did I say all KS watches end up on Massdrop and maybe I was being a bit hyperbolic when I said half. I'll amend my statement to say "many end up on Massdrop or similar sites..."

Again, I'm glad your luck has been good with KS campaigns.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Pneuma said:


> Do Dan Henry watches ever go on sale?


Are you kidding? They are ALWAYS on sale!

One of the great bargain purchases in all watchdom. Just buy the one you want. They are great watches.

Tough decision.....get 'em all


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Are you kidding? They are ALWAYS on sale!
> 
> One of the great bargain purchases in all watchdom. Just buy the one you want. They are great watches.
> 
> Tough decision.....get 'em all


Sorry can you elaborate where they go on sale? Do you recommend the auto or the chronograph?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

rogt said:


> Sorry can you elaborate where they go on sale? Do you recommend the auto or the chronograph?


Sold here:

https://danhenrywatches.com

Highly recommend model 1963 chrono.


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/d....o.x.+titanium+men's+blue+rubber+strap+watch/

Sign up for news letter fro another 10% off - also available on steel.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Sold here:
> 
> https://danhenrywatches.com
> 
> Highly recommend model 1963 chrono.


Thx from the website i have a hard time telling if the watches are actually on sale or at full retail. Granted i am currently using a mobile phone

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ringo54 (Aug 25, 2017)

Just saw this Rotary Chronospeed on Ashford.com for $85. Good price for what looks like a really classic and classy-looking watch. Any thoughts on this watch and/or brand ?


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

rogt said:


> Thx from the website i have a hard time telling if the watches are actually on sale or at full retail. Granted i am currently using a mobile phone
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I believe they are full retail. I think the point was that they are great deals even at full price. I wouldn't expect a sale. The 40mm 1970 diver is great. Definitely feel like I got more than my money's worth.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Pneuma said:
> 
> 
> > Do Dan Henry watches ever go on sale?
> ...


LOL


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Milus sale on ToM. The tri-retrogrades are cool, but I would go with a grand date chrono for $1599.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Are you kidding? They are ALWAYS on sale!
> 
> One of the great bargain purchases in all watchdom. Just buy the one you want. They are great watches.
> 
> Tough decision.....get 'em all


Does that wear big?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

rogt said:


> Thx from the website i have a hard time telling if the watches are actually on sale or at full retail. Granted i am currently using a mobile phone
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Yankee is humourously using the word differently than you are

sale :sāl/ (noun)

1.

the exchange of a commodity for money; the action of selling something.

"we withdrew it from sale"

synonyms:selling,.vending;.More

2.

a period during which a retailer sells goods at reduced prices.

"a clearance sale"

synonyms:deal,.transaction

"they make a sale every minute"

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Does that wear big?


Not really, wears like a 42mm


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Ringo54 said:


> Just saw this Rotary Chronospeed on Ashford.com for $85. Good price for what looks like a really classic and classy-looking watch. Any thoughts on this watch and/or brand ?


I've got a Rotary Aquaspeed that was a gift from the wife and I absolutely love it. The watch looks great and the lume is actually really impressive.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh, my. I like this. $779 with coupon code 'GOOGLE20'

https://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m005-614-11-031-09.html


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Oh, my. I like this. $779 with coupon code 'GOOGLE20'
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m005-614-11-031-09.html
> 
> View attachment 12553983


Was just about to post this - and you beat me to it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yankee is humourously using the word differently than you are
> 
> sale :sāl/ (noun)
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The Ocean Star for $538 after GOOGLE20 isn't a bad price either. Not as low as it has been (under $500) but a great watch for the price.

https://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m026-430-11-041-00.html


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

I am not sure about Mido as a brand, is it the same tier as Tissot, or is it higher end (Longines)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rogt said:


> I am not sure about Mido as a brand, is it the same tier as Tissot, or is it higher end (Longines)


Closer to Tissot, maybe a bit above. They use a lot of the same movements like the Powermatic 80 in the watch above. Very attractive watch, but I think $500 is a bit high.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Mido is probably close in quality to Hamilton as well, I think some Hamiltons also use the Powermatic 80 movement. I had the Ocean Star and Hamilton Pan Europ and thought they had the same kind of feel in quality. But I would rate them below Oris and Alpina.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

oshane_f said:


> No connection at all like value watch guy said either the deal of the year or something is wrong I'm willing to risk the 150 to find out plus it got reviewed by ablogwatch and time bum so I'm taking the chance
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Ditto. Almost there as well. Only doubt is the bracelet- suspect it will be flimsy but hey...why not...

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

There are a LOT of Hamiltons in the Ashford pre-owned section.

I recommend the Khaki Navy Sub. Very nice watch for the price. They had a few different models of Navy Sub last time I checked. Now they only have one chrono left.

Preowned - Vintage Watches watches Watches | Ashford.com


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

TDKFM said:


> The TAOS watches that recently ended are going to be my first venture into the kickstarter watches. I'm optimistic, but it was also a fairly cheap watch. I've not kept up with any problems in the past though, so maybe my optimism is unwarranted.
> 
> I'd probably give this mondragon a try too if I could get it without the logo and the angel fall text. Too cheesy for me.


 I Purchased LIV watches via KS and they were great. Just waiting on their latest chronograph to ship. Biggest pain is that no one ever ships on time. Always add 3 months minimum

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

pesman said:


> Ditto. Almost there as well. Only doubt is the bracelet- suspect it will be flimsy but hey...why not...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


At the price point for the specs I don't mind the risk I messaged and asked and this was solid stainless steel still not clear but reward outweighs the risk to me.









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

oshane_f said:


> At the price point for the specs I don't mind the risk I messaged and asked and this was solid stainless steel still not clear but reward outweighs the risk to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The project is listed as being in Miami, but the creator in Abu Dhabi. Doesn't exactly inspire confidence.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

RyanD said:


> There are a LOT of Hamiltons in the Ashford pre-owned section.
> 
> I recommend the Khaki Navy Sub. Very nice watch for the price. They had a few different models of Navy Sub last time I checked. Now they only have one chrono left.
> 
> Preowned - Vintage Watches watches Watches | Ashford.com


This forum is dangerous. ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Can't edit but any chance is there a coupon code on top? Be pretty sweet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

whoagorgeous said:


> Can't edit but any chance is there a coupon code on top?


no coupons with pre-owned, unfortunately


----------



## feltharg01 (Jun 28, 2015)

Befrugal works tho


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

rogt said:


> I am not sure about Mido as a brand, is it the same tier as Tissot, or is it higher end (Longines)


SWATCH put Tissot, Mido, and Hamilton in the same "Middle Range".


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Ringo54 said:


> Just saw this Rotary Chronospeed on Ashford.com for $85. Good price for what looks like a really classic and classy-looking watch. Any thoughts on this watch and/or brand ?


It's a good looking watch, but honestly if I were buying an inexpensive quartz diver I would rather go for the well-proven Casio MDV106 for half the price.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

oshane_f said:


> At the price point for the specs I don't mind the risk I messaged and asked and this was solid stainless steel still not clear but reward outweighs the risk to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've watched this post/thread (and others like it) with amused curiosity. Each to his own, but personally, I have a difficult time with this concept. Basically you are bankrolling someone's business in this type of transaction. Either the seller can't secure the credit or is simply minimizing any risk on their side. Typically in these situations, the seller role is not as a watchmaker but a middleman, someone who designs/specs a watch and then shops it to various manufacturers, most likely China who builds the watches. The buyer is assuming almost all of the risk.

Bottom line, there are so many good watches from established manufacturers at fair prices available for immediate purchase and delivery right now. I don't understand why someone would want to mess around with this? So little upside compared to the risk.


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

MacInFL said:


> I've watched this post/thread (and others like it) with amused curiosity. Each to his own, but personally, I have a difficult time with this concept. Basically you are bankrolling someone's business in this type of transaction. Either the seller can't secure the credit or is simply minimizing any risk on their side. Typically in these situations, the seller role is not as a watchmaker but a middleman, someone who designs/specs a watch and then shops it to various manufacturers, most likely China who builds the watches. The buyer is assuming almost all of the risk.
> 
> Bottom line, there are so many good watches from established manufacturers at fair prices available for immediate purchase and delivery right now. I don't understand why someone would want to mess around with this? So little upside compared to the risk.


Fair point. I have a good collection of watches in the category ray2, skx, monster, bambino even got a new one I found on eBay called Atlantis it really good there's even a review on it on watchuseek.

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/232504119093

Check it out. But also could you point me in the direction of other watches in the category ones I haven't mentioned thank u cuz I've been looking

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

brrrdn said:


> SWATCH put Tissot, Mido, and Hamilton in the same "Middle Range".
> 
> View attachment 12555029


I see that Calvin Klein is listed as a Middle Range Swatch brand. Does that mean that a CK watch is not a "fashion" watch? (I've been told to shun fashion watches. So I wonder: what is a fashion watch, should it be shunned, and if so, why?)


----------



## dolin25 (Sep 25, 2017)

I'd rate Mido a level above Tissot, personally. Just my experience...


----------



## dolin25 (Sep 25, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> I see that Calvin Klein is listed as a Middle Range Swatch brand. Does that mean that a CK watch is not a "fashion" watch? (I've been told to shun fashion watches. So I wonder: what is a fashion watch, should it be shunned, and if so, why?)


Most "fashion" brands are just flashy watches with little substance.... there are some that may be OK watches but you're mostly paying for the name...just like most of their products....


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Calvin Klein is kinda a in betweener, its owned by Swatch, I'd consider them a tad better than fashion watches but less than watchmaker brands


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> I see that Calvin Klein is listed as a Middle Range Swatch brand. Does that mean that a CK watch is not a "fashion" watch? (I've been told to shun fashion watches. So I wonder: what is a fashion watch, should it be shunned, and if so, why?)


Fashion watches are normally shunned because they focus on exterior fashion, rather than horology. Many expensive fashion watches have very basic quartz movements that don't deserve the high price tag. High end watch companies also care about aesthetics, so there is no shortage of beautiful watches with beautiful movements inside.

At the end of the day the watch is on your wrist, so if you like it then wear it.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Back to basic... Nice grab and go and should have a good and reliable quality... Better than kick starter watches :-d

No waiting and available for that price is a great deal, I think:-!


----------



## farazium (Feb 17, 2017)

Citizen "Nighthawk" BJ7000-52E @ $ 174

Citizen Men&apos;s BJ7000-52E "Nighthawk" Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Watch 13205067662 | eBay


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> The Ocean Star for $538 after GOOGLE20 isn't a bad price either. Not as low as it has been (under $500) but a great watch for the price.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m026-430-11-041-00.html


Not as attractive of a color scheme(IMO) but Joma has a black Ocean Star for $450:
https://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m011-430-11-051-02.html


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Wristwatching said:


> Not as attractive of a color scheme(IMO) but Joma has a black Ocean Star for $450:
> https://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m011-430-11-051-02.html


Not only the color difference, but this model has in my opinion a less attractive bezel, an unbalanced look with the "Ocean Star" being at 9:00, as well as a different bracelet link design.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> I see that Calvin Klein is listed as a Middle Range Swatch brand. Does that mean that a CK watch is not a "fashion" watch? (I've been told to shun fashion watches. So I wonder: what is a fashion watch, should it be shunned, and if so, why?)


Calvin Klein is better than most and usually undervalued.

Swiss made automatic with ETA movement, sapphire front crystal (see back of watch), and deployment clasp for $199.

https://www.jomashop.com/calvin-klein-watch-k5s341c1.html


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Calvin Klein is better than most and usually undervalued.
> 
> Swiss made automatic with ETA movement, sapphire front crystal (see back of watch), and deployment clasp for $199.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/calvin-klein-watch-k5s341c1.html


Also 5 bar we not 3 as advertised. Is that ETA movement?

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

On SS as well. Anyone know what Swatch put under the hood?

https://www.jomashop.com/calvin-klein-watch-k5s34141.html?nosto=productpage-nosto-1



RyanD said:


> Calvin Klein is better than most and usually undervalued.
> 
> Swiss made automatic with ETA movement, sapphire front crystal (see back of watch), and deployment clasp for $199.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/calvin-klein-watch-k5s341c1.html


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

mannal said:


> On SS as well. Anyone know what Swatch put under the hood?
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/calvin-klein-watch-k5s34141.html?nosto=productpage-nosto-1


If you check Rakuten, it says there is an ETA but doesn't specify


----------



## goranilic (Sep 15, 2009)

WOW!... I didn't know CK is selling something like this!... Nice.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mannal said:


> On SS as well. Anyone know what Swatch put under the hood?
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/calvin-klein-watch-k5s34141.html?nosto=productpage-nosto-1


A few places say it is a 2824-2. Most likely correct since it's a Swatch brand.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Corum Admiral's Cup chronograph for $2650 from JomaShop's Ebay store.

Corum Admirals Cup Challenge Chronograph Mens Watch 753.693.20/V701 AB92 | eBay


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

I know a lot of people hate Invicta but the 8926 OB does get some love around here by modders. They have them cheap at https://invictastores.com/clearance...-steel-case-stainless-steel-band-model-8926ob. Regular price is 116.35, but use code CLEARANCE55 and the price drops down to $52.35 delivered.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Metallman said:


> I know a lot of people hate Invicta but the 8926 OB does get some love around here by modders. They have them cheap at https://invictastores.com/clearance...-steel-case-stainless-steel-band-model-8926ob. Regular price is 116.35, but use code CLEARANCE55 and the price drops down to $52.35 delivered.


I wonder why they have this on clearance, I would imagine it's one of their most popular models.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

New Aragon Antigravity 45mm power reserve watches on sale for $180. Very attractive designs.

https://www.aragonwatch.com/NEW_ARRIVAL_s/411.htm


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

Metallman said:


> I know a lot of people hate Invicta but the 8926 OB does get some love around here by modders. They have them cheap at https://invictastores.com/clearance...-steel-case-stainless-steel-band-model-8926ob. Regular price is 116.35, but use code CLEARANCE55 and the price drops down to $52.35 delivered.


Thanks for the heads up! I scored the 43mm black & yellow bezel automatic diver for $58. Still 2 left: https://invictastores.com/invicta-p...s-steel-case-stainless-steel-band-model-15587


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Metallman said:


> I know a lot of people hate Invicta but the 8926 OB does get some love around here by modders. They have them cheap at https://invictastores.com/clearance...-steel-case-stainless-steel-band-model-8926ob. Regular price is 116.35, but use code CLEARANCE55 and the price drops down to $52.35 delivered.


Tempted to pick one up for modding. Anyone know a source for parts, like Dagaz and Yobokies for Seiko?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

You're welcome Blue, I scored the same watch too!!



BlueSmokeLounge said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I scored the 43mm black & yellow bezel automatic diver for $58. Still 2 left: https://invictastores.com/invicta-p...s-steel-case-stainless-steel-band-model-15587


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

BrandonH79 said:


> Tempted to pick one up for modding. Anyone know a source for parts, like Dagaz and Yobokies for Seiko?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same sources for dials and hands, it uses a seiko movement.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

audio.bill said:


> Not only the color difference, but this model has in my opinion a less attractive bezel, an unbalanced look with the "Ocean Star" being at 9:00, as well as a different bracelet link design.


Hi,

The black model in the picture is the old version of the Mido Ocean Star.

It has a standard ETA 2836 movement and the new has the new ETA Powermatic 80 movement. Not the same thing at all, could be a plus depending on what you are looking for.

Cheers

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Metallman said:


> You're welcome Blue, I scored the same watch too!!


I picked this one up too as the first one posted was sold out. Think this will be my first adventure in to modding, so while I'm not crazy about the bumblebee bezel, there are a lot of other options out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

out of stock
i ordered the 17039 model. they confirmed then cancelled: "We do apologize for the inconvenience. There are times where items do sell out much faster than anticipated and we couldn't fulfill your order as placed.". after 2-3 days of the refund still showed it in stock


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Metallman said:


> I know a lot of people hate Invicta but the 8926 OB does get some love around here by modders. They have them cheap at https://invictastores.com/clearance...-steel-case-stainless-steel-band-model-8926ob. Regular price is 116.35, but use code CLEARANCE55 and the price drops down to $52.35 delivered.


Well, placed an order for the 15587. $58 why not

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Joma has these three Midos on sale with coupon. Not sure if you can stack the regular google20 coupon on the top of it though...


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Marc at LIW has been selling Ballast Trafalgar watches at $200 off his regular price (regular is $499, not $299). His latest email says no more than 6 per model are left, so for those of you into collecting interesting/unique watches (I believe Ballast Trafalgar is interesting due to time setting being done by rotating the bezel while the crown is simply screws down to prevent the bezel from moving).


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Another cheap Invicta at WoW if anyone is interested.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

VadimMkin said:


> Marc at LIW has been selling Ballast Trafalgar watches at $200 off his regular price (regular is $499, not $299). His latest email says no more than 6 per model are left, so for those of you into collecting interesting/unique watches (I believe Ballast Trafalgar is interesting due to time setting being done by rotating the bezel while the crown is simply screws down to prevent the bezel from moving).


Do you have a link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Franck Muller automatic watch for $456 + 4% cashback from Ebates. Quite nice looking too.

https://www.bluefly.com/roberto-cavalli-roberto-cavalli-mens-l-grey-watch/p/457186701


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

BrandonH79 said:


> Do you have a link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Affordable Watches You'll Wear | Island Watch


----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Usually maranez does a sale at the same time....anyone know that code?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Does Helson have sales often?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

wongwatch said:


> Does Helson have sales often?


yes, occasionally. I got 10% off my bronze Skindiver


----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> yes, occasionally. I got 10% off my bronze Skindiver


thanks. anything more than a 10%? thinking of getting a beard 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

75% off Oris at ToM.

$649 for a pointer moon phase.


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

For Zodiac fans, Amazon Warehouse has Zodiac Jetomatic on bracelet for $493.40 and $572.47 depending on color scheme.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XPCW7NY/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=IUA0WF2HF6C12&colid=2BW2M9ZKD2E4G

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XPD24SZ/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I9EUJ9IPGYT0K&colid=2BW2M9ZKD2E4G


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

BrandonH79 said:


> Tempted to pick one up for modding. Anyone know a source for parts, like Dagaz and Yobokies for Seiko?


For the 8926, you can use the dials and hands for Seiko from Dagaz and Yobokies. I've done a few myself.

The only part that is more limited is bezel inserts. Check out this thread for all the best info:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-672.html


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

mannal said:


> On SS as well. Anyone know what Swatch put under the hood?
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/calvin-klein-watch-k5s34141.html?nosto=productpage-nosto-1


I have the sister ( very pleased with) and yes it is eta 2824









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> A few places say it is a 2824-2. Most likely correct since it's a Swatch brand.


Agree, see above!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

that's an unusual way to do a moonphase!!



RyanD said:


> 75% off Oris at ToM.
> 
> $649 for a pointer moon phase.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

The midsize(Oris calls it a woman's watch, but it's 36mm) Aquis for $550 is a steal


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Wristwatching said:


> The midsize(Oris calls it a woman's watch, but it's 36mm) Aquis for $550 is a steal


From what i read most aquis tend to wear small so be sure 36mm is what you want

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

Seiko SRP715 on Weekly sale at Ashford for $140. I've been kicking this around as a good wannabe Sarg007 cheaper option (read, one that my wife won't freak out about me buying as a 21st watch) for the past 2 days and almost bit on a display model on ebay for 139. New they are going for 175 on ebay on up into the 200's. I don't know why it cost me 150 earlier today from Ashford and now its 140 but I'm still happy as a clam.

Seiko Core SRP715 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've found what I think is a really nice price on a Louis Erard big-day/date automatic dress watch, from two different sellers. Model (deep breath) 67258AA21.BDC21

ETA2834 movement, 40mm, anti-reflective sapphire crystal. I think it's gorgeous. $422 from a seller on Amazon and a seller on Walmart. At least $95 higher elsewhere. Somebody online is trying to sell this for $1,800.

https://www.amazon.com/Louis-Erard-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=BM297KEPB8WWWXQ21AWX

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Louis-Er...online&wl12=164205111&wl13=&veh=sem#read-more


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

TDKFM said:


> Yeah, but that is all offset by the goofy dragon logo and angel fall written on the dial.


Completely agree. Well said.


----------



## tommy_the_engineer (Oct 3, 2017)

FYI Onedigitals seems to have pretty good sale on several Orient Models. Looks like 50-100 for some nice automatics.


----------



## dolin25 (Sep 25, 2017)

bc4393 said:


> Seiko SRP715 on Weekly sale at Ashford for $140. I've been kicking this around as a good wannabe Sarg007 cheaper option (read, one that my wife won't freak out about me buying as a 21st watch) for the past 2 days and almost bit on a display model on ebay for 139. New they are going for 175 on ebay on up into the 200's. I don't know why it cost me 150 earlier today from Ashford and now its 140 but I'm still happy as a clam.
> 
> Seiko Core SRP715 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 12557497


What a handsome watch.... I love the high contrast.... Nice deal...


----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

bc4393 said:


> Seiko SRP715 on Weekly sale at Ashford for $140. I've been kicking this around as a good wannabe Sarg007 cheaper option (read, one that my wife won't freak out about me buying as a 21st watch) for the past 2 days and almost bit on a display model on ebay for 139. New they are going for 175 on ebay on up into the 200's. I don't know why it cost me 150 earlier today from Ashford and now its 140 but I'm still happy as a clam.
> 
> Seiko Core SRP715 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 12557497


Whoa! This watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't know if this is a good deal or not, but a watch with ETA 2836-2 from a reputable company for less than $250 seems to be a really good deal.

Victorinox Men's 241591 Officers Analog Display Swiss Automatic Silver-Tone Watch $234.99

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-241591-Officers-Automatic-Silver-Tone/dp/B00EONL57G


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

seems like a fantastic deal to me, Swiss auto, SS bracelet, sapphire glass, good size and looks. Especially like the tastefully done textured dial some nice details.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

If it has good lume it would seem to make a really good field watch.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

swank said:


> The only part that is more limited is bezel inserts. Check out this thread for all the best info:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-672.html


Sorry, I don't see anything about bezel inserts in that link. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samnk (May 13, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've found what I think is a really nice price on a Louis Erard big-day/date automatic dress watch, from two different sellers. Model (deep breath) 67258AA21.BDC21
> 
> ETA2834 movement, 40mm, anti-reflective sapphire crystal. I think it's gorgeous. $422 from a seller on Amazon and a seller on Walmart. At least $95 higher elsewhere. Somebody online is trying to sell this for $1,800.
> 
> ...


Nice looking watch. Anybody have any experience with this brand?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ftumch (Sep 18, 2017)

Massdrop running out the Glycine Combat Sub at $380. Good selection.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-sub-watch


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Ftumch said:


> Massdrop running out the Glycine Combat Sub at $380. Good selection.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-sub-watch


I was about to post the same deal, so I will add just a detail. They still have 3 Golden eye pieces plus I think models 0090 and 0091 on mesh bracelet are really good value. Overall, the quantity is 18 per model


----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

Ftumch said:


> Massdrop running out the Glycine Combat Sub at $380. Good selection.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-sub-watch


I was just about to post this as well. Got the GL0092 since I wanted it from the last drop. What are the quality on these?


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

bc4393 said:


> Seiko SRP715 on Weekly sale at Ashford for $140. I've been kicking this around as a good wannabe Sarg007 cheaper option (read, one that my wife won't freak out about me buying as a 21st watch) for the past 2 days and almost bit on a display model on ebay for 139. New they are going for 175 on ebay on up into the 200's. I don't know why it cost me 150 earlier today from Ashford and now its 140 but I'm still happy as a clam.
> 
> Seiko Core SRP715 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 12557497


Thanks for the heads-up! IT's in my cart now... just waiting


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

If anybody is looking for a serious dive watch, Ashford has the Swiss Military 20000-feet chronograph for $2295 in multiple colors.








Swiss Military 20'000 Feet 1948-SD Men's Limited Edition Watch , watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> If anybody is looking for a serious dive watch, Ashford has the Swiss Military 20000-feet chronograph for $2295 in multiple colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! I've been holding off on my free-dive to the bottom of the Marianas Trench until I could find a suitable watch!


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Sweet! I've been holding off on my free-dive to the bottom of the Marianas Trench until I could find a suitable watch!


And it's only 28mm thick, so it doubles as a dress watch!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Sweet! I've been holding off on my free-dive to the bottom of the Marianas Trench until I could find a suitable watch!


I'm more interested in its ability to survive terrorist attacks. Never know when you'll need to deflect a shotgun blast.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

RyanD said:


> I'm more interested in its ability to survive terrorist attacks. Never know when you'll need to deflect a shotgun blast.


This is a long standing superhero tradition!


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

MaxIcon said:


> And it's only 28mm thick, so it doubles as a dress watch!


Jeekers, that's over an inch off your wrist.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Jeekers, that's over an inch off your wrist.


I'm guessing that you can leave a dive weight or two back on the boat, if you're toting that thing around.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BlueSmokeLounge said:


> I'm guessing that you can leave a dive weight or two back on the boat, if you're toting that thing around.


It's titanium. The heavy part is the 10mm thick sapphire crystal.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

UMmm...what's up with Wonder Woman's crotch, I wonder?


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

samnk said:


> Nice looking watch. Anybody have any experience with this brand?


I bought a Louis Erard regulator from the Tourneau outlet store years ago. The case is pretty well built. Sapphire crystal. Movement is ETA (Peseux 7001). The strap it came with was kinda crappy, but not a big deal.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

I know it isn't what we usually post, but shopping for a gift. Any deals on ladies watches? Under $1000. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bred38 (Sep 17, 2017)

$749
e b a y . com/itm/Brand-New-BEDAT-Co-A-O-S-C-Certificate-GENEVE-334-011-101-B-Silver-Watch-/112561598741


----------



## Bred38 (Sep 17, 2017)

And this (for Lady):
j o m a s h o p .com/bedat-watch-827-011-600.html


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

Speaking of jomashop.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Bought a watch from DiscountWatchStore this Monday - after an hour got order cancelled by email, but no refund since.
Emailed them - no reply.

As I remember it was legit?


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

KirS124 said:


> Bought a watch from DiscountWatchStore this Monday - after an hour got order cancelled by email, but no refund since.
> Emailed them - no reply.
> 
> As I remember it was legit?


If you can't get them to refund, you can ask your credit card issuer to help. Credit card companies are pretty good with this kind of cases.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Citizen BN0147-57E on Watcho.co.uk - £368 but 10% off using code RUGBY10 which makes it £331.20 which is the cheapest you can get it for anywhere.

https://www.watcho.co.uk/watches/ci...MIo8yVoZDc1gIVirDtCh0tcwTREAQYBSABEgI36fD_BwE


----------



## goranilic (Sep 15, 2009)

Multiple Junghans Max Bill Automatic Watch models on Massdrop for $700.


J800.1 automatic movement (based upon ETA 2824-2)
Hand winding compatible
Hacking seconds
28,800 BPH
Convex hard plexiglass with SICRALAN coating
Luminous hour and minute hands
Crown at 3 o'clock
Date display at 3 o'clock (on applicable models)
Case width: 38 mm
Case thickness: 10 mm
Lug width: 20 mm
Lug-to-lug width: 40 mm
Made in Germany


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Another UK deal.
Amazon.uk have the Wenger Attitude 01.0341.102 for £40.57 (or less).









41mm all steel case, sapphire coated mineral crystal, Ronda 517 movement, 3 year warranty.  
Price has been dropping steadily over the past few days, so could go lower. Cheapest I can find it elsewhere is £104.

Ignore the one star review - until recently Amazon were displaying the wrong picture.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B015WJQKD4?pf_rd_p=9daa0afc-fa5f-4673-9ff4-e926d27e7d1b&pf_rd_r=ZRMW7AEAHSWZ5J0957ZH


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

75% off Montblanc watches at ToM.  The TwinFly is a steal for $2599.  Very impressive in-house movement for this price.

KMart still has Montblanc sunglasses for under $40 to go with it.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Not finding them.  Do you have a link to the sunglasses?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Searching US Amazon for Wenger deals, I found for $89.99:








https://www.amazon.com/Wenger-Attitude-Chrono-Quartz-Stainless/dp/B010IYK89U/


Swiss-made quartz attitude chronograph watch with sapphire coated mineral crystal 
12 hour chronograph function 
Swiss-quartz Movement 
Case Diameter: 43mm 
Water resistant to 100m 

And a singularly ugly Wenger for $67.95. Maybe the bezel could be swapped out?










 Swiss quartz movement 
 Silicone rubber strap 
 Luminous hands, numerals and markers 
 Unidirectional rotating bezel 
 Water resistant to 330 feet (100 M) 

https://www.amazon.com/Wenger-Roadster-Quartz-Stainless-Silicone/dp/B00CDNHUDW/


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

eBay offering 20% off purchases over $25, up to a max of $50, with coupon code 'PCOLUMBUS2017'

That makes the best-maximized deal something around a $250 watch. A very cursory search of what's gettable in that zone brought this to my eye: a Buran Automatic Aviator 2824/6503721, Russian watch with ETA2824-2 movement that looks nice and a little different. Coupon code would make it $191.60, a solid $40-plus less than I see it selling for anywhere.

BURAN Automatic Caliber 2824-2 Russian mechanical watch 2824/6503721 Aviator | eBay


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> eBay offering 20% off purchases over $25, up to a max of $50, with coupon code 'PCOLUMBUS2017'
> 
> View attachment 12561027


It's not all sellers. It does include a lot of watches.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> eBay offering 20% off purchases over $25, up to a max of $50, with coupon code 'PCOLUMBUS2017'
> 
> That makes the best-maximized deal something around a $250 watch. A very cursory search of what's gettable in that zone brought this to my eye: a Buran Automatic Aviator 2824/6503721, Russian watch with ETA2824-2 movement that looks nice and a little different. Coupon code would make it $191.60, a solid $40-plus less than I see it selling for anywhere.
> 
> ...


Yeah, not valid with this seller. Good looking watch though.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

If you filter items by category, I didn’t see watches listed at all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

320 watches are eligible for the discount, but I didn't see anything worthwhile. There's a Casio Mdv106, but they jacked up the price, so you only save $1 after 20% off. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Shuutr said:


> It's not all sellers. It does include a lot of watches.


Waaaaat?

These eBay "deals" just get worse and worse.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

trying to buy a Glycine from watchgooro on eBay but cannot apply the coupon Any other seller from where I can buy one and use the eBay 20% coupon???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ossamanity said:


> trying to buy a Glycine from watchgooro on eBay but cannot apply the coupon Any other seller from where I can buy one and use the eBay 20% coupon???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a list of sellers and categories on the promotion page.

https://www.ebay.com/rpp/4842?_trkparms=&clkid=8012594717911001160


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

ha, it's actually $1 cheaper on Amazon Prime.

GWM5610 seems to be okay, $91 * 0.8 = $72.8 vs $95 currently on Amazon Prime.

Edit: as I typed this the price went up to $105 on eBay... $85 w/ free shipping











justin86 said:


> 320 watches are eligible for the discount, but I didn't see anything worthwhile. There's a Casio Mdv106, but they jacked up the price, so you only save $1 after 20% off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## aznboionfiya (May 26, 2015)

skyleth said:


> ha, it's actually $1 cheaper on Amazon Prime.
> 
> GWM5610 seems to be okay, $91 * 0.8 = $72.8 vs $95 currently on Amazon Prime.
> 
> ...


Decent deal. Average price on amazon usually hovers around $95.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

goranilic said:


> Multiple Junghans Max Bill Automatic Watch models on Massdrop for $700.
> 
> 
> J800.1 automatic movement (based upon ETA 2824-2)
> ...


Does anyone have experience with these? I've been looking at Nomos and these Junghans look like a good/cheaper alternative.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Check this thread for the Nomos v. Junghans situation:

https://www.watchuseek.com/forum.php#/topics/3467849

There are some very committed enthusiasts on both sides of this one.


----------



## Limestone (Jun 19, 2017)

RyanD said:


> 75% off Montblanc watches at ToM.


Sorry, but ToM?
Link?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## chambrenoire (Jan 23, 2016)

Limestone said:


> Sorry, but ToM?
> Link?


http://www.touchofmodern.com


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> eBay offering 20% off purchases over $25, up to a max of $50, with coupon code 'PCOLUMBUS2017'
> 
> That makes the best-maximized deal something around a $250 watch. A very cursory search of what's gettable in that zone brought this to my eye: a Buran Automatic Aviator 2824/6503721, Russian watch with ETA2824-2 movement that looks nice and a little different.  Coupon code would make it $191.60, a solid $40-plus less than I see it selling for anywhere.
> 
> ...


Very nice looking watch! But be forewarned, other sites are listing this as a Poljot 2824, not ETA.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

I think Amazon has an insane price on Revue Thommen New Grandville with black dial, eta 2892-2 movement - all for $377.14. Seller is amazon, and it comes with 2-year manufacturer's warranty (not BS Amazon warranty). Same model with white dial also sold by Amazon is priced at $1710.
https://www.amazon.com/Revue-Thomme...qid=1507329441&sr=8-41&keywords=revue+thommen


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

VadimMkin said:


> I think Amazon has an insane price on Revue Thommen New Grandville with black dial, eta 2892-2 movement - all for $377.14. Seller is amazon, and it comes with 2-year manufacturer's warranty (not BS Amazon warranty). Same model with white dial also sold by Amazon is priced at $1710.
> https://www.amazon.com/Revue-Thomme...qid=1507329441&sr=8-41&keywords=revue+thommen
> View attachment 12561585


Down to $358 now...


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Another Revue Thommen New Grandville for even lower - $287.
https://www.amazon.com/Revue-Thomme...qid=1507332817&sr=8-18&keywords=revue+thommen

I would have grabbed one of those already if I did not buy an expensive watch 3 days ago.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

VadimMkin said:


> Another Revue Thommen New Grandville for even lower - $287.
> https://www.amazon.com/Revue-Thomme...qid=1507332817&sr=8-18&keywords=revue+thommen
> 
> I would have grabbed one of those already if I did not buy an expensive watch 3 days ago.


Not bad, but that's roughly what it's worth.  A lot of Revue Thommen models have been heavily discounted in the past year.  The automatic divers go for under $400.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

TDKFM said:


> Down to $358 now...


A bit odd that it's no where else online


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Not bad, but that's roughly what it's worth. A lot of Revue Thommen models have been heavily discounted in the past year. The automatic divers go for under $400.


I agree that maybe they are worth under $400 on a grey market, but you are missing the fact that it comes with OFFICIAL REVUE THOMMEN WARRANTY. That will keep their resale value much higher than the grey market stuff plus piece of mind in case of mechanical issues


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

VadimMkin said:


> I agree that maybe they are worth under $400 on a grey market, but you are missing the fact that it comes with OFFICIAL REVUE THOMMEN WARRANTY. That will keep their resale value much higher than the grey market stuff plus piece of mind in case of mechanical issues


AD warranties dont count for much on resale even at the $3000 range..... maybe 3 to 5% more....maybe

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

I love that the two pictures of those Revue Thommens on Amazon are the exact same picture, but turned 90 degrees.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

TDKFM said:


> I love that the two pictures of those Revue Thommens on Amazon are the exact same picture, but turned 90 degrees.


If you love that kind of thing you're going to absolutely adore Skywatches. b-)


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> AD warranties dont count for much on resale even at the $3000 range..... maybe 3 to 5% more....maybe
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yeah the issue there is that Revue Thommen is a license held by Grovana, it's got very little brand prestige. Under $400 for a reasonably attractive three hander w/ date 2892-driven(less than 9mm thick!) dress watch on a bracelet is a good deal(assuming the bracelet isn't crap), but it's not about losing value so much as it being tough to sell it at all. There are a lot of players in that area with higher name recognition: Hamilton, Certina, Edox, Eterna, Mido, etc. That bad boy has "sits at $300 on f29 for 3 weeks" written all over it.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm looking for a coupon for righttime.com. can anyone share? Thanks.


----------



## Limestone (Jun 19, 2017)

chambrenoire said:


> http://www.touchofmodern.com


Ahh.. Doesn't seem to work in my country.
US only?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchAddictNYC (Oct 7, 2017)

skx for 144 , but where 😊


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Accutron II Alpha on Ebay. Bulova authorized factory refurbished seller with good reputation, many are in mint condition others may have slight blemishes. Best price I have seen so far for this model 96A155, $139.99.

Bulova Accutron II Men's 96A155 Alpha Green Skeleton Dial Leather Strap Watch


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Blue Angels Swiss Ronda Quartz chrono sapphire $89

Air Blue Men's 44mm Blue Angels Quartz Chronograph Watch Leather Band~BRAND NEW~


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Blue Angels Swiss Ronda Quartz chrono sapphire $89

Air Blue Men's 44mm Blue Angels Quartz Chronograph Watch Leather Band~BRAND NEW~


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Pulsar PS9045X1 for $71.79 from The Watch Hut, ships free to USA; first order gets -10% coupon, knocking it down to $64.61. "Real" price is £49.45 at shipping day's exchange rate (sterling tanking against dollar and euro).

Mens Pulsar Watch PS9045X1










PS9045X1 is the new edition of PXH035, civilian market version of Pulsar G10 British Army watch. Review of Pulsar PXH035 vs Pulsar G10 here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/pulsar-g10-vs-pulsar-pxh035-558818.html
Thanks to spardas2 in Catalonia for a great review, and I hope you're staying out of trouble with your melon intact. I will post photos when I get the PS9045X1, unfortunately without a G10 for comparison.


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

> civilian market version of Pulsar G10 British Army watch


This is an interesting point. Important to remember, however, that the fact that it is British Army issue does not automatically make it a fine piece of equipment.

Viewed from the front, most UK government procurement decisions appear to be based on which manufacturer bought the civil servant/politician responsible for the contract the best lunch.

o|


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

GreenFlagon said:


> Important to remember, however, that the fact that it is British Army issue does not automatically make it a fine piece of equipment.


I worked with government issue for 23 years: exploding computer terminals, typewriter carriages shooting off like _The Three Stooges_. I've read that Pulsar G10 had little problems like crystals popping out.

Pulsar's quality control is not as good as Seiko's, but I've had only one die on me and they do use Seiko lume. Some people like military-looking field watches with brightly lumed numbers. Definitely that.


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

Londo Mollari said:


> I worked with government issue for 23 years: exploding computer terminals, typewriter carriages shooting off like _The Three Stooges_. I've read that Pulsar G10 had little problems like crystals popping out.
> 
> Pulsar's quality control is not as good as Seiko's, but I've had only one die on me and they do use Seiko lume. Some people like military-looking field watches with brightly lumed numbers. Definitely that.


What is this watch?. Is it the Pulsar G10?


----------



## bnf1963 (Jul 15, 2017)

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Freelancer-C...%3Af652d7ba15e0a88f15358aaffffe4450%7Ciid%3A5


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

bnf1963 said:


> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Freelancer-C...%3Af652d7ba15e0a88f15358aaffffe4450%7Ciid%3A5


CWS is a participating seller in eBay's Columbus Day special, so you should be able to save another $50 (max value) with coupon code *PCOLUMBUS2017 *bringing this Raymond Weil Freelancer chronograph down to $750.99.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

bc4393 said:


> Seiko SRP715 on Weekly sale at Ashford for $140. I've been kicking this around as a good wannabe Sarg007 cheaper option (read, one that my wife won't freak out about me buying as a 21st watch) for the past 2 days and almost bit on a display model on ebay for 139. New they are going for 175 on ebay on up into the 200's. I don't know why it cost me 150 earlier today from Ashford and now its 140 but I'm still happy as a clam.
> 
> Seiko Core SRP715 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 12557497


This was too good of a deal on a great looking watch. I have one on the way. Need something to break my diver addiction! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

0elcid0 said:


> What is this watch?. Is it the Pulsar G10?


Indeed, and modeled by Prince Harry.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

WatchAddictNYC said:


> skx for 144 , but where 


Yes, where?


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

GreenFlagon said:


> This is an interesting point. Important to remember, however, that the fact that it is British Army issue does not automatically make it a fine piece of equipment.
> 
> Viewed from the front, most UK government procurement decisions appear to be based on which manufacturer bought the civil servant/politician responsible for the contract the best lunch.
> 
> o|


A bargain, here you have to buy a beach resort membership

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

audio.bill said:


> CWS is a participating seller in eBay's Columbus Day special, so you should be able to save another $50 (max value) with coupon code *PCOLUMBUS2017 *bringing this Raymond Weil Freelancer chronograph down to $750.99.


CWS usually has lower prices on their own site. You can get this watch for $740 - OFR20 promo code = $720 + 3% Befrugal cash back = $698.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...aph-automatic-men-s-watch-7730-stc-60112.html


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

kinglee said:


> This was too good of a deal on a great looking watch. I have one on the way. Need something to break my diver addiction!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. Ordered one yesterday. Apparently Ashford is on some company holiday till Monday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> Same here. Ordered one yesterday. Apparently Ashford is on some company holiday till Monday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably Yom Kippur, I might not have spelled that correctly.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

This upstart watch maker is disrupting a $19bn industry with their unique pricing structure.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B004PXMMS6/ref=mp_s_a_1_1_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1507411084&sr=8-1&keywords=candy+watch&dpPl=1&dpID=31aSrcAgHhL&ref=plSrch


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hughes. said:


> This upstart watch maker is disrupting a $19bn industry with their unique pricing structure.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B004PXMMS6/ref=mp_s_a_1_1_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1507411084&sr=8-1&keywords=candy+watch&dpPl=1&dpID=31aSrcAgHhL&ref=plSrch
> 
> View attachment 12563755


What about water resistant?

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

malizna77 said:


> What about water resistant?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Pretty low WR, especially against saliva. That lug width is REALLY going limit strap choices too.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic Watch - *$318.99
*Model - H70455533, AR Sapphire crystal, 40mm x 10mm, 100M WR, ETA 2824-2


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

kinglee said:


> Probably Yom Kippur, I might not have spelled that correctly.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hmmm. HK and China are about to end their Golden Week holiday. Don't think it's the Yom Kippur?


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

The Seiko srpb53 samurai http://www.creationwatches.com/products/search/results.html?search_in_description=1&keyword=Srpb53+ is in stock at creationwatches.com for $304usd.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

kinglee said:


> Probably Yom Kippur, I might not have spelled that correctly.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You Kippur ended last weekend. This week is Sukkoth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Actually $279 from several eBay sellers...



Soulspawn said:


> The Seiko srpb53 samurai Srpb53 is in stock at creationwatches.com for $304usd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*COMTEX S6211G* Genuine Leather Band Male Quartz Chronograph - *$20.39 (78% OFF) Only 8 left
*All stainless steel 42mm case, leather band


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

That COMTEX will make you crazy. I would heed it's warning.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

towne said:


> That COMTEX will make you crazy. I would heed it's warning.


I think they meant changing straps with that lug design will make you crazy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

I was looking through LongIslandWatch (LIW) "Scratch and Dent" section and found 4 Seiko SKX models that may appeal to some folks here. Note - all these 4 watches are backed by manufacturer's 2-year warranty as LIW is an authorized dealer.
1) SKX007K2, price $184. Condition - "The power reserve was fixed. Like new condition." https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_SKX007K2_Watch_p/snd344.htm
2) SKX007K1, price $187. Condition - "It had a low power reserve. It was repaired. No other issues. Excellent condition." https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_SKX007K1_Watch_p/snd368.htm
3) SKX007K1, price $187. Condition - "It had some dust on the dial. Orient removed it. No other issues." https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_SKX007K1_Watch_p/snd348.htm
4) SKX009K2, price $147. Condition - "*The threads in the crown assembly are starting to strip. Only turns a couple of times.* Excellent condition otherwise." https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_SKX009K2_Watch_p/snd340.htm


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Double post


----------



## Bred38 (Sep 17, 2017)

7750 based...good price! $299
massdrop . com/buy/victorinox-ambassador-automatic-chronograph-watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bred38 said:


> 7750 based...good price! $299
> massdrop . com/buy/victorinox-ambassador-automatic-chronograph-watch
> View attachment 12565131


ETA Valgranges A07.211


----------



## Bred38 (Sep 17, 2017)

ETA caliber A07.211 » WatchBase.com


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Good price but way too big

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

mefuzzy said:


> I don't doubt there might still be value to be found in KS, but haven't anyone here learned the lesson of buying into the kind of over the top bullcrap and unfulfilled promises KS have bought about more often than not?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk







Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

oshane_f said:


> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


The dial still seems very hmm....red neck

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

VadimMkin said:


> I was looking through LongIslandWatch (LIW) "Scratch and Dent" section and found 4 Seiko SKX models that may appeal to some folks here. Note - all these 4 watches are backed by manufacturer's 2-year warranty as LIW is an authorized dealer.


Perhaps not as cheap, but you can get a brand new Japan market version of the SKX007 (with the Japan made movement) from Gnomon for $239. They are also an AD so the international warranty would apply.

http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watches/seiko-watches/diver-200m-automatic-black-ref-skx007j1


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

JC Penny has an extra 30% off (37sunday), bringing the Seiko Sun055 down to $135.

Sorry, I can't post a link or pic now.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Itubij said:


> JC Penny has an extra 30% off (37sunday), bringing the Seiko Sun055 down to $135.
> 
> Sorry, I can't post a link or pic now.


https://m.jcpenney.com/p/seiko-mens-brown-strap-watch-sun055/pp5005930046


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

VadimMkin said:


> I was looking through LongIslandWatch (LIW) "Scratch and Dent" section and found 4 Seiko SKX models that may appeal to some folks here. Note - all these 4 watches are backed by manufacturer's 2-year warranty as LIW is an authorized dealer.


BTW, I am not convinced that LIW is an AD for Seiko or any other brand. There is nothing on their website that clearly states they are an AD. It says that all watches they sell are 100% authentic and come with a warranty, but all grey market dealers say that. In fact, they provide a 2-year warranty on international versions of Seiko watches, but the Seiko International Warranty is only 1 year, so I believe they are offering their own warranty, not a manufacturer's warranty.

Lastly, US authorized dealers are not allowed to sell international versions of Seiko watches, so I am pretty sure they are not a Seiko AD. However, they have a great reputation so they are at least as good to buy from as any other grey market dealer. Just don't expect their warranty to be a Seiko warranty.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Are we talking about the same place?











PetrosD said:


> BTW, I am not convinced that LIW is an AD for Seiko or any other brand. There is nothing on their website that clearly states they are an AD. It says that all watches they sell are 100% authentic and come with a warranty, but all grey market dealers say that. In fact, they provide a 2-year warranty on international versions of Seiko watches, but the Seiko International Warranty is only 1 year, so I believe they are offering their own warranty, not a manufacturer's warranty.
> 
> Lastly, US authorized dealers are not allowed to sell international versions of Seiko watches, so I am pretty sure they are not a Seiko AD. However, they have a great reputation so they are at least as good to buy from as any other grey market dealer. Just don't expect their warranty to be a Seiko warranty.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

mannal said:


> Are we talking about the same place?
> 
> View attachment 12566215


Yup, that's them. I did not see that page with the AD notice. I stand corrected.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

They are also an AD for Squale


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

When I use the dropdown at LIW for Shop by Brand and select Squale it takes me to squalewatches.com

Stupid gasping fish. I would consider violating my $1k watch limit for a no-logo version of this:


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> When I use the dropdown at LIW for Shop by Brand and select Squale it takes me to squalewatches.com
> 
> Stupid gasping fish. I would consider violating my $1k watch limit for a no-logo version of this:
> 
> View attachment 12566351


Mark the owner has a YouTube video describing that this is the expected situation of the web site, it is in fact LIW

edit, here's the video:


----------



## Bred38 (Sep 17, 2017)

good price...but...)) ($199)

Automatic Watch AAA+ Swiss Watch


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Bred38 said:


> good price...but...)) ($199)
> 
> Automatic Watch AAA+ Swiss Watch
> 
> View attachment 12566489


I messaged the seller and he responded that it was a "replica, hence the price". I hope whoever bought it realised that.

Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

eljay said:


> Chirv said:
> 
> 
> > On a different note, just ordered the watch I was talking about - this Sugess Seagull ST1908 powered (true) moonphase chrono. While it's not particularly a deal per se, at $230 - $18.32 eBay bucks - $9.16 cashback through topcashback.com I think it's a phenomenal price for a Seagull ST19 chrono with pointer date and moonphase and sapphire front and back while most ST19 chronos without those complications go for much more. It'll be my first chrono, first Chinese, first pointer date, and first moonphase.
> ...


For some reason it ended up being returned to the seller without even making it to Australia, at least according to them. The China Post tracking information never updated so I don't know what to believe, but I ended up accepting a refund. Another day maybe.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Never seen so "good" Mido rep before! Bad trend....


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Swayndo said:


> I messaged the seller and he responded that it was a "replica, hence the price". I hope whoever bought it realised that.


My guardian angel is watching out for me. If I had logged in, saw that price, only question would have been if the seller would ship to the USA. Would have pulled the trigger on this without hesitation. This appears to be a very nice watch. Looking at the photos of the back side, it sure seems the real deal. Finishing appears top notch. If this is how good "replicas" can be, it is scary.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Panatime Straps are 20% off using code CD17, valid through 10/12

Panerai & Breitling Watch Bands, Watch Straps & Buckles | Panatime


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

jcombs1 said:


> Panatime Straps are 20% off using code CD17, valid through 10/12
> 
> Panerai & Breitling Watch Bands, Watch Straps & Buckles | Panatime


Same code, same discount at Nato Strap Co.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MacInFL said:


> My guardian angel is watching out for me. If I had logged in, saw that price, only question would have been if the seller would ship to the USA. Would have pulled the trigger on this without hesitation. This appears to be a very nice watch. Looking at the photos of the back side, it sure seems the real deal. Finishing appears top notch. If this is how good "replicas" can be, it is scary.


The rotor says Calibre 80, but it isn't. It also should also say "Chronometer" on the dial.


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

For the ebay code 'PCOLUMBUS2017', anybody found any good prices on watch straps or bracelets? Interested in buying a good leather or rubber strap or quality bracelet.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Real Mido for $379. I prefer this movement to the Calibre 80 anyway.

https://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m005-430-11-082-80.html


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

VadimMkin said:


> For the ebay code 'PCOLUMBUS2017', anybody found any good prices on watch straps or bracelets? Interested in buying a good leather or rubber strap or quality bracelet.


Panatime has 20% off for Columbus Day. For eBay, Certified Watch Store is participating. What their strap options are, I don't know, but might be worth checking.


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

RyanD said:


> The rotor says Calibre 80, but it isn't. It also should also say "Chronometer" on the dial.


Pretty tough to see a difference in movement from the photos shown. Also last picture you can clearly see Chronometer on the dial. Other pictures seems to have dropped the red from the dial somehow?

This guy should definately be reported - although I see he has no other items for sale right now.

A big clue on this is "New without Tags" Makes no sense.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ErikP said:


> Pretty tough to see a difference in movement from the photos shown. Also last picture you can clearly see Chronometer on the dial. Other pictures seems to have dropped the red from the dial somehow?
> 
> This guy should definately be reported - although I see he has no other items for sale right now.
> 
> A big clue on this is "New without Tags" Makes no sense.


Last picture is a stock picture of the real watch. Movement adjustment screw in second to last photo gives away the movement.

"New without tags" is a standard Ebay description selected from a drop-down. Nothing strange about that.


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Last picture is a stock picture of the real watch. Movement adjustment screw in second to last photo gives away the movement.
> 
> "New without tags" is a standard Ebay description selected from a drop-down. Nothing strange about that.


Yeah the adjustment screw looks to be diffenrent but everything else appears spot on so I still say without having a better view, it is hard to say. Maybe rotors are slightly different position,etc. I don't think New Without Tags is common on watches (at least not quality watches). New with tags, yes.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ErikP said:


> Yeah the adjustment screw looks to be diffenrent but everything else appears spot on so I still say without having a better view, it is hard to say. Maybe rotors are slightly different position,etc. I don't think New Without Tags is common on watches (at least not quality watches). New with tags, yes.


Calibre 80 has 23 jewels and no adjustment screw. Quite different.


----------



## dolin25 (Sep 25, 2017)

I also almost bought the Mido on the 'bay. But the broken English and poor listing made me weary....glad I didn't pull the trigger...


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

Citizen Classic Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch AN9000-53E

With Ebay coupon code, takes it to under $100 - even less if they accept a lower best offer and still allow the code. (*Note: not an eco-drive and 45mm case). [*Edit: other sellers list size at 42mm which is probably more accurate. Next best price I could find was $150 for this model, so savings would be 36% off next best RRP].


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki Field H70595733 for $316 at warehouse deals.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B009D8585W/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

VadimMkin said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field H70595733 for $316 at warehouse deals.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B009D8585W/


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Mens-Hamilton-Khaki-Field-Watch/dp/B008510VHI/ref=sr_1_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1507582122&sr=1-1&nodeID=7141123011&psd=1Men's Hamilton Khaki Field Auto Watchbrand new for 319$


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Calibre 80 has 23 jewels and no adjustment screw. Quite different.


Well my Mido chronometer says calibre 80 and 25 jewels ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

halaku said:


> Well my Mido chronometer says calibre 80 and 25 jewels ...


All Caliber80, Powermatic80, P80, etc. are low-beat to extend the PR.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

True moonphase Sugess with handwind Sea-Gull ST1908 chronograph movement, 2 sapphire - front and back, for $179 minus whatever other hocus-pocus coupons, codes, ebucks and discounts one can apply. Choose white or ivory dial color.

Seagull mvT Man Wristwatch Handwind ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Sapphire Sugess | eBay


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Calibre 80 has 23 jewels and no adjustment screw. Quite different.

















So, would you say the first one is counterfeit as well? If so I have to either change my view of the vendor I copied that from or believe that you are wrong? 25 jewels? Look pretty darn similar but I haven't actually looked at a Mido Commander in person so I don't know for sure about the movement.

EDIT: oops I see that a Mido Commander pic was already posted.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Wow people fighting over a cheap mido watch... I dont think outside of this forum there would be anyone craving for this brand....

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

rogt said:


> Wow people fighting over a cheap mido watch... I dont think outside of this forum there would be anyone craving for this brand....


......especially the low-end p80 version


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Well at least I have learned one thing from this discussion - the Mido Commander in gray is gorgeous.


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

rogt said:


> Wow people fighting over a cheap mido watch... I dont think outside of this forum there would be anyone craving for this brand....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk





yankeexpress said:


> ......especially the low-end p80 version


Yeah right. It's just a $700+ swiss chronometer with an 80 hour power reserve. If it isn't at least $5k why bother, right? I would say filter out all watches on this thread that are Sub $700 and you end up with about 5 watches. Don't be a dick.

And you think we are fighting about it? I thought we were learning to discern a legit watch from a counterfiet through discussion. I wish I knew this was a fight I would have brought something from Blade Forums. sheesh

And wasn't one of you gushing about a "Sugess" $200 chinese copy watch a just a few posts back? Unbelieveable.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> True moonphase Sugess with handwind Sea-Gull ST1908 chronograph movement, 2 sapphire - front and back, for $179 minus whatever other hocus-pocus coupons, codes, ebucks and discounts one can apply. Choose white or ivory dial color.
> 
> Seagull mvT Man Wristwatch Handwind ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Sapphire Sugess | eBay


Just wish they were bigger as would love to own a seagull chronograph but always small. Same with the Poljot 3133. 43mm is my sweet spot

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

dramanet said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Mens-Hamilton-Khaki-Field-Watch/dp/B008510VHI/ref=sr_1_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1507582122&sr=1-1&nodeID=7141123011&psd=1*Men's Hamilton Khaki Field Auto Watch*
> 
> brand new for 319$


Conflicting information on the page - model number as well as picture refers to a 38mm automatic with sapphire crystal while the description states "quartz movement" and "mineral crystal". I would contact the seller before buying this piece to make sure it is not a quartz version.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Its been a while....









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> True moonphase Sugess with handwind Sea-Gull ST1908 chronograph movement, 2 sapphire - front and back, for $179 minus whatever other hocus-pocus coupons, codes, ebucks and discounts one can apply. Choose white or ivory dial color.
> 
> Seagull mvT Man Wristwatch Handwind ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Sapphire Sugess | eBay


I'm really tempted by this, but I own an automatic moonphase and it is a big enough pain to set if you you don't keep it on a winder. I can't imagine one that is a handwinder.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

rogt said:


> Wow people fighting over a cheap mido watch... I dont think outside of this forum there would be anyone craving for this brand....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


So much wrong with this post...


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

What makes the P80 low end? Hamilton, Tissot, Mido and others are selling what I consider damn good watches with the 80 hour PR. I have an Ocean Star and Pioneer and love em but I also love Turtles and 5's so really not too concerned with 28,800.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Tanker G1 said:


> *What makes the P80 low end?* Hamilton, Tissot, Mido and others are selling what I consider damn good watches with the 80 hour PR. I have an Ocean Star and Pioneer and love em but I also love Turtles and 5's so really not too concerned with 28,800.


Nothing. I know some might be turned off by the comparably low-beat movement, but it's is a matter of personal preference and IMO it's a fair trade-off for the 80-hour reserve. And while Tissot and Hamilton are more-or-less ubiquitous (at least in the U.S. market), Mido - with a century of horological heritage - is less common and in my experience has a fit and finish that punches above its weight class.

I had never heard of Mido until I asked my father-in-law (to-be at that time, almost 20 years ago) what his favorite watch was, and "Mido" was his reply, for the same basic reasons I stated above. I have since bought him two Midos in the years that have followed, and have been impressed with each.


----------



## Frozentundra (Oct 4, 2017)

BrandonH79 said:


> I'm really tempted by this, but I own an automatic moonphase and it is a big enough pain to set if you you don't keep it on a winder. I can't imagine one that is a handwinder.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What happens when you have a few glasses of wine? You see a deal and you get it. Ordered - have wanted a moon phase for a while- interested in the results

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I agree- in retrospect so many of the scammmers and bad deals ads have had tells. Grammar is screwed up in most of them, sometimes in even the slightest way.

QUOTE=dolin25;44285997]I also almost bought the Mido on the 'bay. But the broken English and poor listing made me weary....glad I didn't pull the trigger...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Frozentundra (Oct 4, 2017)

Frozentundra said:


> What happens when you have a few glasses of wine? You see a deal and you get it. Ordered - have wanted a moon phase for a while- interested in the results
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should I be concerned?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Frozentundra said:


> Should I be concerned?


only if he was your ride home from the forums tonight.


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

Double post. 

Added photo.


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

So much Mido talk today...

Here's a Mido Great Wall *CHRONOMETER* for $495 after code *DEALMOONMDX80

https://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=2165238&utm_source=CJ
*






*I'd consider it myself if it wasn't white + 42mm for my lil wrists. *


----------



## Karlos_p (Apr 23, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> True moonphase Sugess with handwind Sea-Gull ST1908 chronograph movement, 2 sapphire - front and back, for $179 minus whatever other hocus-pocus coupons, codes, ebucks and discounts one can apply. Choose white or ivory dial color.
> 
> Seagull mvT Man Wristwatch Handwind ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Sapphire Sugess | eBay


I would be all over this this but the seller has zero sales...hmmm. Am I feeling lucky?...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Karlos_p said:


> I would be all over this this but the seller has zero sales...hmmm. Am I feeling lucky?...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yeah, this looks like a copy and paste from another reputable seller.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

One should always be wary of sketchy looking eBay sellers but with eBay/PayPal buyer protection policies it’s almost impossible to get scammed nowadays.

Your money could be tied up for a few days or weeks but it’s unlikely you would lose it. There are always exceptions and do I steer clear of low sales counts and poor ratings when making a purchase on eBay but it’s really become an almost foolproof platform for buyers.

In actual disputed transactions, eBay almost always sides with the buyer. But as always, caveat emptor and YMMV.


----------



## Whatshapanin (Apr 9, 2017)

Seiko core watch for 135 @ Ashford with code SDCORE135

Seiko Core SRP772 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I just realized this is* NOT *a G-Shock watch number. Jet has a picture of a G100, but the number comes up as a Forester model.

Good deal for a G-Shock:
https://jet.com/product/detail/ed07...MI6MmpiZzm1gIVg0CGCh1afwvVEAQYASABEgIaLvD_BwE


----------



## dolin25 (Sep 25, 2017)

t minus said:


> Good deal for a G-Shock:
> https://jet.com/product/detail/ed07...MI6MmpiZzm1gIVg0CGCh1afwvVEAQYASABEgIaLvD_BwE


Be careful with that one... that model number listed brings up a totally different watch.... If the listing is for that G-Shock that's a great deal....and for any G-Shock really....


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

Citizen Promaster BN0190 are in stock at DutyFreeIsland .

Price is 203$ for the models on bracelet and a bit lower for the rubber versions.

Might not be the best deal ever but they are rarely in stock and this price is the lowest around for these.

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## koller1994 (Jan 26, 2016)

Does Jomashop used to have the code $20 off for the order > $150 or $200 ?


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

t minus said:


> Good deal for a G-Shock:
> https://jet.com/product/detail/ed07...MI6MmpiZzm1gIVg0CGCh1afwvVEAQYASABEgIaLvD_BwE


When I searched that model number I find a different watch than pictured, priced as low as $19.99 at WalMart. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Men-s-Ca...00198&wl11=online&wl12=34050958&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> When I searched that model number I find a different watch than pictured, priced as low as $19.99 at WalMart. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Men-s-Ca...00198&wl11=online&wl12=34050958&wl13=&veh=sem


Yes, I just did the same thing.....I wonder if jet will honor that.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Corum Admiral's Cup automatic for $1350 with code DEALMOONCM300

https://www.jomashop.com/corum-watch-a082-03499.html


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

koller1994 said:


> Does Jomashop used to have the code $20 off for the order > $150 or $200 ?


I checked last night and it seems to be for anything over $250.


----------



## goranilic (Sep 15, 2009)

Do you have a code for that by any chance?



tanksndudes said:


> I checked last night and it seems to be for anything over $250.


----------



## dolin25 (Sep 25, 2017)

You guys can use Wikibuy and it'll usually try 10-20 codes and pick the one that gives you the largest discount...


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

goranilic said:


> Do you have a code for that by any chance?


No code. It's a pop-up for first-time buyers.


----------



## davemachin (May 25, 2016)

If you're looking for a nice daydate homage, these orients usually go for more than twice this, on ebay for $160

https://www.ebay.com/i/142535086670

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

$96.98 on Amazon: Eco-Drive Men's Stainless Steel Watch with Brown Leather Strap.


----------



## doneking (May 9, 2016)

Here's a nice everyday dress watch for a beater for $65. Seiko SUR225

Seiko Special Value SUR225 Men's Watch , watches

$74 on sale use code: BDSPECIAL65 to bring it down to $65 & Free Shipping

3% back on Ebates


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Another dressy seiko auto

http://www.ashford.com/us/SRP772.pi...s+LLC&LinkName=Ashford+Catalog&PubCID=1122587

Use SDCORE135









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This one has a wierd quirkiness that i like

http://www.ashford.com/us/R15329103...=AFF+-+Rado+R15329103+for+$498&PubCID=1122587

Use AFFDSTAR498









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

doneking said:


> Here's a nice everyday dress watch for a beater for $65. Seiko SUR225
> 
> Seiko Special Value SUR225 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> This one has a wierd quirkiness that i like
> 
> Rado D-Star R15329103 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> ...


Always draws my attention as well. However not enough to pull the trigger. I am trying (mostly unsuccessfully) to be more discerning in my purchases. Also butterfly clasps on bracelet never seen to work out for me.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> Panatime Straps are 20% off using code CD17, valid through 10/12
> 
> Panerai & Breitling Watch Bands, Watch Straps & Buckles | Panatime


Thanks JC, just ordered one of their new XL Rios for Breitling


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

davemachin said:


> If you're looking for a nice daydate homage, these orients usually go for more than twice this, on ebay for $160
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/i/142535086670
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


links to a $46.99 bagelsport??


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Does Gnomon ever have sales or promo codes available. Looking to pick up a Steinhart GMT


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Hmmm, 
Believe the offer at massdrop for 199,99 for a Makara Sea Turtle is a good one.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Ivo P said:


> Hmmm,
> Believe the offer at massdrop for 199,99 for a Makara Sea Turtle is a good one.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/makara-sea-turtle-automatic-watch


Please don't post referral links. The link works fine without the referral code, and the mods don't allow them.

I know Massdrop makes this a hassle.

(And yes that's a solid price.)


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi,
Thanks, deleted the link, guess everyone can easily find it 


But might need some education what that referral link is and what is different, from tapa I see it as a basic link. Thanks. Going to google some education 

Edit: got it, brrr google first hit. Was not aware of that feature for massdrop 

Anyway, I am awaiting a red makara


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

mougino said:


> links to a $46.99 bagelsport??


The watch is out of stock, so ebay showed you something else...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> links to a $46.99 bagelsport??


Try AlieX


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

davemachin said:


> If you're looking for a nice daydate homage, these orients usually go for more than twice this, on ebay for $160
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/i/142535086670
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yuck,

On a side note Gen 2 Bambino's for $150
https://www.longislandwatch.com/Orient_AC00009W_Dress_Watch_p/ac00009w.htm


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Yuck,
> 
> On a side note Gen 2 Bambino's for $150
> https://www.longislandwatch.com/Orient_AC00009W_Dress_Watch_p/ac00009w.htm


My inner compulsive buyer read, "On a side note, GET 2 Bambinos for $150."

Needless to say, I was disappointed when I clicked on the link.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

TheSanDiegan said:


> My inner compulsive buyer read, "On a side note, GET 2 Bambinos for $150."
> 
> Needless to say, I was disappointed when I clicked on the link.


I know pal, I know....... especially when you consider Bambino's used to go for less.... sigh.

Although, $140 on ebay...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Bamb...672737&hash=item212c4fa9b8:g:GsoAAOSwQ2NZk24Y

$123 on ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Watc...032009?hash=item3d35590709:g:G44AAOSw4CFYnMVr


----------



## davemachin (May 25, 2016)

mougino said:


> links to a $46.99 bagelsport??


Yeah, looks like they're out - only had 3.

Odd that the link would go to something else now, but maybe that's how it works.

If you search ebay for seller passthewatch he's got some good deals still, green bambino for $140 vs [email protected] etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

JMD1082 said:


> Does Gnomon ever have sales or promo codes available. Looking to pick up a Steinhart GMT


yes they do but not often, last year it was either Black Friday or right around Christmas time. The site had snowflakes falling on it during the sale.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Certifiedwatchstore has Bulova Automatic, grey dial below (new) for a great price! Two left... So go for it


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> Certifiedwatchstore has Bulova Automatic, grey dial below (new) for a great price! Two left... So go for it
> 
> Its available for 187 on amazon from 3rd party seller luxtime
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Good deal on a Hammy Pan Europ Chono - at Walmart of all places - Not sure I trust walmart.com withthat much money but someone here might! This usually goes for $1200 or so.

Only 1 left!!!!!!


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

I brought two.... pretty much the price of the 7750 movement itself

Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 63C117 Accu Swiss Automatic Blue Dial Bracelet Watch | eBay


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

rogt said:


> I brought two.... pretty much the price of the 7750 movement itself
> 
> Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 63C117 Accu Swiss Automatic Blue Dial Bracelet Watch | eBay


I think they use selitta, not the 7750 though


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

The price on this guy goes up and down. I paid $599 last July.



ErikP said:


> Good deal on a Hammy Pan Europ Chono - at Walmart of all places - Not sure I trust walmart.com withthat much money but someone here might! This usually goes for $1200 or so.
> 
> Only 1 left!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 12573449


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

mannal said:


> The price on this guy goes up and down. I paid $599 last July.


Me too (Ashford) but that was an incredible deal that lasted a couple days for a limited number of watches. Hasn't been anywhere near that price since. $899 is actually pretty good price for this - if you can trust Walmart's vendors to allow an exchange if the one you get has issues. I know a lot of the Ashford watches had issues, including mine. Ashford was great in allowing me to exchange and I got a good one. Bezel not too tight, date change right at midnight, all hands properly aligned.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

rogt said:


> I brought two.... pretty much the price of the 7750 movement itself
> 
> Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 63C117 Accu Swiss Automatic Blue Dial Bracelet Watch | eBay


Hahaha. The second review of the watch on eBay

The battery lasted a day before it died and no one can get the back off.to change the battery. Got to wear it for one day.

show less

More like this

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

tissotguy said:


> Certifiedwatchstore has Bulova Automatic, grey dial below (new) for a great price! Two left... So go for it
> 
> View attachment 12573379
> 
> ...


I picked one up a few days ago on ebay when they had the 20% off. I made CWS an offer of $200 which they accepted so I paid $160 after the 20% off. Great looking watch at an incredible price.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

ErikP said:


> Me too (Ashford) but that was an incredible deal that lasted a couple days for a limited number of watches. Hasn't been anywhere near that price since. $899 is actually pretty good price for this - if you can trust Walmart's vendors to allow an exchange if the one you get has issues. I know a lot of the Ashford watches had issues, including mine. Ashford was great in allowing me to exchange and I got a good one. Bezel not too tight, date change right at midnight, all hands properly aligned.


Ashford actually had the same watch up for 589 a few weeks ago. I posted it up (I think) in this thread. It was a certified pre-owned.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Certified Pre Owned - Used? I guess it could be a good deal. Ashford seems to be good about accepting returns if necessary. 

So basically, if you want the Pan Europe wait and hope Ashford has another sale. Otherwise everyones else seems to be $1k. This $829 deal may be a good compromise for someone unwilling to wait - or who thinks Ashton won't offer the $599 deal again for whatever reason.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Half price sale on CW...let the CW frenzy begin...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> Half price sale on CW...let the CW frenzy begin...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I have a link please. Only thing I can find are the ones on clearance that have been there for months


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Half price sale on CW...let the CW frenzy begin...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The sale is on; the website, however, is down!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Half price sale on CW...let the CW frenzy begin...


I hate to say I told you so but...wait, no I don't. :-d

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...hread-6-2017-a-3893898-1351.html#post44201713

Bet those Trident GMTs don't last long.


----------



## Chivas (Nov 1, 2016)

CWard has the same watches with 50% discount as they had the whole summer. Not sure what's the fuss all about. Not a single different model got a discount.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I’m waiting for the yearly blowout of old inventory. They’re certainly changing their logo again so I’m sure it’s coming.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Chivas said:


> CWard has the same watches with 50% discount as they had the whole summer. Not sure what's the fuss all about. Not a single different model got a discount.


I received an email from CW this morning announcing the half off sale so if it's been there since summer then my bad. The site is down anyway so it's a moot point. Carry on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Yea, I have been trying, still unable to connect.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Uk site opens for me - no new deals so far, about ten items, most of them were listed since summer.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

I get a message that they are testing the new website and it should be up running later today. 

Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

found ithttps://www.christopherward.com/events/autumn

When I was able to get in I noticed the black GMTs in both sizes where available for half. No other Tridents for half off at the time. Rest of the half off where the pulsometer, C9s, malverns, rapides, etc. In the nearly new there was the latest orange trident along with other colors for %30 off. Latest moon face watch and others for %30 off as well.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

I really don't understand CWard's business strategy. Based on my anecdotal observation what happens with those half off sales is a bunch of them end up on f29/ebay getting sold for less than full retail but more than half off, which basically means CWard takes the hit to brand prestige of offering insanely marked down product directly, but they let a bunch of random people collect profit that could've been theirs and undercut their non-sale prices(they have these sales like 2-3 times a year, way too often). Just reduce the regular price to like 80% of what it is, or just let a more formal grey market distribution chain develop through a retailer.

EDIT: I don't know if anyone buys their watches for full freight, but my God, how mad would you be if you were just getting into watches and decided to drop a grand on a CW Trident? The used depreciation has to be like 60% off on day one because of these sales.

EDIT #2: Now that I can load the page, these are mostly old logo? I'm skeptical about how "brand new" the old logos can be, they changed the logo like 18 months ago. I suspect they might be refurbs.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

ErikP said:


> Certified Pre Owned - Used? I guess it could be a good deal. Ashford seems to be good about accepting returns if necessary.
> 
> So basically, if you want the Pan Europe wait and hope Ashford has another sale. Otherwise everyones else seems to be $1k. This $829 deal may be a good compromise for someone unwilling to wait - or who thinks Ashton won't offer the $599 deal again for whatever reason.


It was being sold as a certified pre-owned, but the description stated brand new, never worn, store display.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jalebi (Jan 19, 2017)

Sale accidently went live yesterday, and I stumbled across it. Lots of Tridents (regular Pros, GMTs, quartz, in 38mm and 43mm at the time) and several other watches. The link got taken down later in the afternoon, and launched properly today, but now the servers have had issues. No new tridents in the 50% sale (though they were available in the nearly new sale), only old logo tridents (almost solely in black/black and a rare white/black).

Shamelessly stolen from the ChristopherWard Forum



> I phoned Christopher Ward this morning to enquire about an old logo GMT C60 and was told all old logo watches have been allocated to an event that was supposed to go live tomorrow. They are apparently going to send out emails with links to everyone registered for the newsletter. Seems like they've messed up and gone live early.
> 
> There are a number of watches on their "clearance" section now but its all the flyers that have been 50% off for ages.


Images of the listings can be found in the Christopher Ward Forum (I can't post links).


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

C Ward's page wont even load, so much traffic right now


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> Thanks for the heads-up! IT's in my cart now... just waiting


And it magically appeared on my doorstep!





















For those of you who are on the fence, it really is good value for USD140. Now.... i just have to find the right strap to fit it...


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Wristwatching said:


> I really don't understand CWard's business strategy. Based on my anecdotal observation what happens with those half off sales is a bunch of them end up on f29/ebay getting sold for less than full retail but more than half off, which basically means CWard takes the hit to brand prestige of offering insanely marked down product directly, but they let a bunch of random people collect profit that could've been theirs and undercut their non-sale prices(they have these sales like 2-3 times a year, way too often). Just reduce the regular price to like 80% of what it is, or just let a more formal grey market distribution chain develop through a retailer.
> 
> EDIT: I don't know if anyone buys their watches for full freight, but my God, how mad would you be if you were just getting into watches and decided to drop a grand on a CW Trident? The used depreciation has to be like 60% off on day one because of these sales.
> 
> EDIT #2: Now that I can load the page, these are mostly old logo? I'm skeptical about how "brand new" the old logos can be, they changed the logo like 18 months ago. I suspect they might be refurbs.


Totally agree.
New logo / new site each year.

But how many companies (I know there are some) do you know which successfully run their business and do not hit the market with more than 50% off retail?
Overproduction which is a result of cutting production costs and rising profit - is the thing which kills brands.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

CWard should literally just have their CEO sell these on ebay. Right now rather than being the Oris and Tag competitor they clearly aspire to be they are the official brand of whatever the watch equivalent of ticket scalpers are. You shouldn't want your brand to be associated with "ugly logo, good quality for the price, but the real good thing about them is like every 6 months you can make an easy couple of hundred bucks if you're quick on the F5 button"


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

No tridents included in sale.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

vbluep51 said:


> No tridents included in sale.


They where available earlier


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Had one in my cart, got all the way to the payment portion of the checkout AAAAND then got a message that the website was down and I need to email them to place the order. Still haven't received a response.


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Ashford pre-owned section ( says pristine condition store display) has Hamilton Khaki X-Patrol chronograph for $659, a good price for 60-hour auto chrono. A similar model is selling for more at f29 forum.

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76566351-SD Men's Watch , watches


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Saw 2 just now.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Just in case the Chris Ward site gets sorted and some watches are still available ... what's the view on the C7 Rapide Mk2 and the Chronometer version. At £180 is that considered real value and is the additional £140 likely to be money well spent for the Chronometer.

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

Damn you Christopher Ward. Site is back up. I hate these seasonal clearances. I was seriously hoping my order wouldn't go through. but it did.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I must have been lucky since I woke up late and saw the CW sale email which was sent at ~4:00am. I figured all the good watches (i.e. Tridents) were long gone but I decided what the heck and checked it out anyway. Lo and behold, the 38mm and 43mm black dial Trident GMT's were sitting there. For some reason the 43mm is cheaper than the 38mm and without hesitating, pulled the trigger.

Both Tridents are still showing up on the website, go get 'em folks! I purchased the white dial/black bezel 43mm 3-hand version during a sale last year and the watch is stupidly good for $500-$600. The quality is top notch and it has one of the best clasp ratcheting systems available. The clasp is useful and remains slim/compact. If the crystal was domed it would be purrrrrrfect but not a deal breaker.


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

RTea said:


> I must have gotten super lucky since I woke up late and saw the CW sale email which was sent at ~4:00am. I figured all the good watches were long gone but I decided what the heck and checked it out anyway. Lo and behold, the 38mm and 43mm black dial Trident GMT's were sitting there. For some reason the 43mm is cheaper than the 38mm and without hesitating, pulled the trigger.
> 
> Both Tridents are still showing up on the website, go get 'em folks!


After multiple failed attempts (web site crashing) I was able to finally snag a 43mm Trident GMT, for under $500 that's one of the best deals IMO. Just got the shipping confirmation.


----------



## bettenco (Jan 24, 2010)

Am I looking at the wrong website or something? I only see the flyers and c9s

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

doggbiter said:


> Damn you Christopher Ward. Site is back up. I hate these seasonal clearances. I was seriously hoping my order wouldn't go through. but it did.


International site working but the UK site isn't. Maybe just as well.

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Christopher Ward AKA "Another Fine Mess". All their sites keep crushing on me. I was only able to see briefly the .com one but the clearance section had the old models from the summer leftovers. 

I sure like some of their models but why they cannot: run a sale / make a website / decide on a nice logo, remains a mystery to me.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Tridents are showing out of stock for me. It's okay though, already have one and didn't really need another

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Ok, here is what seems to be a working link for you guys: https://www.christopherward.com/events/autumn/flah-ecirp


----------



## Mjay10016 (Jun 4, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

https://www.christopherward.com/events/autumn/ seems to be working fine. Their .co.uk and .eu sites are still having issues.

Edit: take that back.. the .com is very slow as well.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

LOL, the Pulsometer was available for $450 earlier...
now $428 (_great savings_)
https://www.christopherward.com/events/autumn/flah-ecirp/c9-pulsometer-cosc-limited-edition-599c45

Considering the only thing unique about the watch is a dial design (which isn't that unique in of itself and can be found on junk Wal-Mart quartz and occasionally the hospital gift shop or through the online employee shop) I won't even consider it for anything over $250 but it'd probably have to be ~$200 for me to buy it. Oh, well ;-)


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

justin86 said:


> Tridents are showing out of stock for me. It's okay though, already have one and didn't really need another
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Well, Nobody around here "needs" another watch.
So pull the trigger as soon as you see one


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Phoibos PY007C

FALLSALE20 for 20% off = $223.20

REF.: PY007C

Caliber No.: Miyota 9015

Case:316L Stainless steel 40.0mmX 47.0mm

Band:316L Stainless steel 20.0mm width

Clasp:Three-fold clasp with push button release

Glass:Sapphire crystal with anti reflective under coating

Weight:182g

Water resistance:300M(1000ft)

Case size: Diameter 40.0mm Thickness 13.0mm

Bezel:120-click unidirectional ceramic bezel

Crown:Screw-Down crown

Lume:Super-LumiNova C1 on hands, indices

Warranty: 2 year

PHOIBOS PY007C 300M Automatic Diver Watch Black


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

The designer's team behind Phoibos did a very original and imaginative work here. Well done guys!

(sorry for being grumpy, I am still a bit upset by the latest CW fiasco... )


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Not a special deal but a good price on a good looking diver

$199 available in other colors too









Aqua one Military Green B [Aqua one Military Green B] - $199.99 :

AQUA ONE 300M
STAINLESS STEEL 316L
SEIKO NH36
SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL A/R COATING INSIDE
CERAMIC INLAY SUPER LUMINOVA BGW9
300m WATER RESISTANT
SOLID 316L BRACELET DIVE BUCKLE
CASE SIZE 42mmX50mmX12mm
BRACELET SIZE 22-20mm









$219

SUPER CHARGER BLUE - $210.00 :


PILOT ONE 300M
STAINLESS STEEL 316L
SEIKO NH36
SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL A/R COATING INSIDE
300m WATER RESISTANT
ISO FRAME RUBBER STRAP
CASE SIZE 44mmX54mmX16mm
BRACELET SIZE 24-22mm


----------



## Jalebi (Jan 19, 2017)

Managed to snag two C60 Tridents for £279 ($370) delivered to Hong Kong. Amazing value. Also managed to get a green C5 Malvern Automatic and a purple C5 Slimline hand wound for £166 ($220) a piece. Should be here in a few days.


----------



## Jalebi (Jan 19, 2017)

Christmas for the family pretty much sorted. Might even pick up a couple of quartz ones for the young ones.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

You know Jalebi, I hope you are visited by Krampus this Christmas and that he takes away all your ill-begotten CW watches...


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Jalebi said:


> Managed to snag two C60 Tridents for £279 ($370) delivered to Hong Kong. Amazing value. Also managed to get a green C5 Malvern Automatic and a purple C5 Slimline hand wound for £166 ($220) a piece. Should be here in a few days.


........... impulse control?

Edit: I saw your second post. Well, merry Christmas and all........... but how did you end up w/ a family where you could gift watches and leave people happy? Pure luck I suppose ;-)


----------



## Jalebi (Jan 19, 2017)

thedius said:


> You know Jalebi, I hope you are visited by Krampus this Christmas and that he takes away all your ill-begotten CW watches...


Need to keep your eyes on the official Christopher Ward forums, I also make sure to check the sale pages every couple of days.



Spirit of the Watch said:


> ........... impulse control?
> 
> Edit: I saw your second post. Well, merry Christmas and all........... but how did you end up w/ a family where you could gift watches and leave people happy? Pure luck I suppose ;-)


It's Hong Kong...everyone here loves watches. At one point a few years ago 1 of every 4 Swiss watches was sold in Hong Kong. Lots of Chinese buyers sure, but almost everyone with a white collar job in HK has a luxury watch.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Personally, I just can't wrap my head around the Christopher Ward obsession here. They are a company which appears to be run by complete and utterly incompetent morons in almost every aspect of business. I tried to give them my business once, ordering a watch said to be in stock, only to have no response for more than 2 weeks that it had shipped. I was then told they were waiting for the watch to arrive from Switzerland. It arrived almost 3.5 weeks after ordering. When it did, there was a large blemish on the dial. The return process was equally terrible, arguing with me about a clear mark on the dial, and I eventually told them to keep the watch and refund my money, which they eventually did. That experience coupled with the constant "sales" and "limited edition" pieces turned me off the company for good. The only time I would even consider a CW watch is on the used market, where you can get a true idea of what the value on these pieces actually is (i.e., not great). 

If you are going to pride yourself as an online only company, you need to get it right. Maybe a website that can actually handle traffic? Maybe not sell watches that you don't even have in stock. And if you sell something defective, make the return process smooth and simple. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> LOL, the Pulsometer was available for $450 earlier...
> now $428 (_great savings_)
> https://www.christopherward.com/events/autumn/flah-ecirp/c9-pulsometer-cosc-limited-edition-599c45
> 
> Considering the only thing unique about the watch is a dial design (which isn't that unique in of itself and can be found on junk Wal-Mart quartz and occasionally the hospital gift shop or through the online employee shop) I won't even consider it for anything over $250 but it'd probably have to be ~$200 for me to buy it. Oh, well ;-)


Dude, it's a COSC chronometer! Say what you want about Swiss marketing blather but chronometer grade movements are specially designed and tested. To get one for $500 New is a deal.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Perdendosi said:


> Dude, it's a COSC chronometer!


If accuracy (which is what COSC is intended to certify) is all that mattered, we would all be wearing quartz watches.


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

"Wuh Chris Ward does COSC?"
"WTF I hate COSC now!"

Is this really what we are hitting on here. I never thought I would see someone legitimately pull the quartz argument as it shows a complete lack of understanding of the topic entirely but here we are. Also apparently it has to be in the $200 range to be worth it, you know literally the cost of the movement/testing+shipping alone.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Jalebi;44309851...
It's Hong Kong...everyone here loves watches. At one point a few years ago 1 of every 4 Swiss watches was sold in Hong Kong. Lots of Chinese buyers sure said:


> So are there many luxury watchmakers (for repair and maintenance) in Hong Kong?


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Sale at Crown & Buckle: Watch Straps | Leather & NATO Straps | Crown & Buckle

Save 25% off store-wide as well as 10% off Black Label & American Made. Shop now and save when you enter the discount code: FALL17


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

BrandonH79 said:


> Personally, I just can't wrap my head around the Christopher Ward obsession here. They are a company which appears to be run by complete and utterly incompetent morons in almost every aspect of business. I tried to give them my business once, ordering a watch said to be in stock, only to have no response for more than 2 weeks that it had shipped. I was then told they were waiting for the watch to arrive from Switzerland. It arrived almost 3.5 weeks after ordering. When it did, there was a large blemish on the dial. The return process was equally terrible, arguing with me about a clear mark on the dial, and I eventually told them to keep the watch and refund my money, which they eventually did. That experience coupled with the constant "sales" and "limited edition" pieces turned me off the company for good. The only time I would even consider a CW watch is on the used market, where you can get a true idea of what the value on these pieces actually is (i.e., not great).
> 
> If you are going to pride yourself as an online only company, you need to get it right. Maybe a website that can actually handle traffic? Maybe not sell watches that you don't even have in stock. And if you sell something defective, make the return process smooth and simple.


You make some good points. In my opinion, C Ward is a company that came out of the gates strong, made a good quality watch and backed it up with exceptional customer service. In recent years, I think they've attempted to grow too fast and as a result, we have the revolving door branding and their customer service seems to have suffered. This appears to indicate a lack of a cohesive vision, or at least consistent vision for the company. I still think they make some nice watches in the tier comparable with Tissot or Hamilton, (maybe not quite Oris), but at their MSRP, they really aren't competitive/realistic. However, purchased at these seasonal clearance prices, I think they are often outstanding values.

I've owned two CW watches previously, and just purchased my third today. Sorry to hear you had a disappointing experience with them. I totally understand though, I've been burnt a few times myself.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Two short straps in-bound. Thanks for the heads up.



nordwulf said:


> Sale at Crown & Buckle: Watch Straps | Leather & NATO Straps | Crown & Buckle
> 
> Save 25% off store-wide as well as 10% off Black Label & American Made. Shop now and save when you enter the discount code: FALL17


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Jalebi said:


> Need to keep your eyes on the official Christopher Ward forums, I also make sure to check the sale pages every couple of days.
> 
> It's Hong Kong...everyone here loves watches. At one point a few years ago 1 of every 4 Swiss watches was sold in Hong Kong. Lots of Chinese buyers sure, but almost everyone with a white collar job in HK has a luxury watch.


I am a white collar HK WIS, though I have no luxury watches. Nice meeting you.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

VCheng said:


> I am a white collar HK WIS, though I have no luxury watches. Nice meeting you.
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


He did say "almost everyone".....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Mine showed up today. 45 seconds after I left the house! I kind of like the original strap. I like that it doesn't taper and should soften a bit with usage, but not a fan of the fake gator look. It will go in regular rotation!



jamesezra said:


> And it magically appeared on my doorstep!
> 
> For those of you who are on the fence, it really is good value for USD140. Now.... i just have to find the right strap to fit it...


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> He did say "almost everyone".....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yes, I just noticed. Never mind, just a way to say Hi to those from HK. Happy hunting.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

I just received a Traser sale email from Marc at LIW.

traser watch closeout sale on select models


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

nordwulf said:


> Sale at Crown & Buckle: Watch Straps | Leather & NATO Straps | Crown & Buckle
> 
> Save 25% off store-wide as well as 10% off Black Label & American Made. Shop now and save when you enter the discount code: FALL17





mannal said:


> Two short straps in-bound. Thanks for the heads up.


Indeed, they are the king of short straps.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Question: Is this a really good deal at $368? Anyone done better?

Is there a 40mm version?

Hamilton Men's H70555533 Khaki Field Stainless Steel Automatic Watch with Brown Leather Band

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B000EQ0BM2/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I10S8ZBQ162OSH&colid=3HJHTBQ53GTZX


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

TheNeuB said:


> "Wuh Chris Ward does COSC?"
> "WTF I hate COSC now!"
> 
> Is this really what we are hitting on here. I never thought I would see someone legitimately pull the quartz argument as it shows a complete lack of understanding of the topic entirely but here we are. Also apparently it has to be in the $200 range to be worth it, you know literally the cost of the movement/testing+shipping alone.


Meh, this isn't a beautifully finished watch w/ cosc chronometer..... it's a somewhat dull pulsometer. I like it, I'd like to wear one at times and that's about it. Imagine if I put an eta inside a invicta prodiver with the crap bezel, janky bracelet, and nonexistent lume.... how much would you pay for it?

This isn't quite that far but you get the point. Btw: I never said I hate Christopher Ward.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Question: Is this a really good deal at $368? Anyone done better?
> 
> Is there a 40mm version?
> 
> ...


Best trustworthy that I could find is $334.64 net after coupon BEFR10 and 3% befrugal cash back at CWS

Similar 40mm available but none that I see where 1-12 all same size. There is this 38mm.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Congrats! I was looking for a spare strap to put it on as the original strap was not to my liking (What's new, Seiko straps).
Just saw the C&B sale and may purchase some thing from there.



kinglee said:


> Mine showed up today. 45 seconds after I left the house! I kind of like the original strap. I like that it doesn't taper and should soften a bit with usage, but not a fan of the fake gator look. It will go in regular rotation!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

i was looking at the C.Ward Autumn sales and was happy to see the GMTs still available. Interestingly, when i tried to add them (yes, plural) into my cart, i received a "OOS" message.

Weird.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

TheNeuB said:


> "Wuh Chris Ward does COSC?"
> "WTF I hate COSC now!"


Nowhere did I say that I hated COSC. I replied to a comment that stated the watch was a value simply because it was COSC. As I attempted to point out, people are not motivated simply by accuracy.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Same here! Tridents OOS
I'm I the only one who see that it is strange to sell NEW watches 50% off and almost the same models nearly NEW 30% off?


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

KirS124 said:


> Same here!
> I'm I the only one who see that it is strange to sell NEW watches 50% off and almost the same models nearly NEW 30% off?


It's just the Carpet Warehouse business model - pay no attention to the RRP on their watches, it's purely a fiction and the price is whatever they need that month for cashflow.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Just had a call from CW to cancel my C7 Rapide order. Wasn't convinced I'd keep it anyway tbh. 

Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Can someone link me to this CW sale? Please and thank you fam.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello Experts,

i dont know if it is really a bargain or not: jomashop .com/tissot-watch-t0814209705704.html (unfortunately cannot post links yet). plus for me as a first timer extra -20 bucks, so all in all 240.
waiting for your opinions
thank you in advance


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Can someone link me to this CW sale? Please and thank you fam.


Not a lot left at this point but here it is: https://www.christopherward.com/events/autumn/flah-ecirp


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Paypal keeps throwing a security exception on CW's website and each time the website drops _all_ of the stored information. I've entered my billing and shipping addresses three times now and I'm losing the energy.

If you're using Paypal, you shouldn't _have_ to enter any addresses until the payment stage. Paypal takes care of that!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

frogles said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> i dont know if it is really a bargain or not: jomashop .com/tissot-watch-t0814209705704.html (unfortunately cannot post links yet). plus for me as a first timer extra -20 bucks, so all in all 240.
> waiting for your opinions
> thank you in advance


Not sure if this particular watch is a good deal but $240 for a legit brand, ana-digi, ABC watch with a titanium case back and sapphire crystal.......doesn't sound bad at all. If you like it pull the trigger. It isn't my style but if you like it I see no issues with it.

I've been eyeing the Hamilton Ana-Digi below myself. $380 at Ashford


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

EBates has 13% cash back on many stores today. Not much for watch stores, but JCPenney might be worth a look. They have a few Seikos on clearance.

https://www.ebates.com/flash-sale


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

thank you very much
i love combos, i have a t-touch expert
i like your hamilton's size, i have a small wrist
in general: it is Oct, is it worth to wait for Black Friday, do watchstores give decent discounts on that day?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

frogles said:


> thank you very much
> i love combos, i have a t-touch expert
> i like your hamilton's size, i have a small wrist
> in general: it is Oct, is it worth to wait for Black Friday, do watchstores give decent discounts on that day?


Yes I would definitely say the Black Friday is worth waiting for , the last few years has been pretty good for watches. But the model that you are looking for may or may not be part of the sales going on at that time. And that $240 I'm not sure how much more a model like that would get discounted? So it may not work to your advantage for a specific model however if you are flexible and have the patience to wait it's just another 6 weeks away.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

t minus said:


> I just realized this is* NOT *a G-Shock watch number. Jet has a picture of a G100, but the number comes up as a Forester model.
> 
> Good deal for a G-Shock:
> https://jet.com/product/detail/ed07...MI6MmpiZzm1gIVg0CGCh1afwvVEAQYASABEgIaLvD_BwE


Well....the G100 has arrived! Guess it was legit. Cheapest brand new G-Shock I've ever bought.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

at least 1 photo of the watch please


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

frogles said:


> at least 1 photo of the watch please


Definitely! Got the time and everything setup.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Luminox XCOR/SXC Pilot Professional titanium ana/digi with tritium illumination for $506

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/8...l-analog-digital-watch-titanium-leather-black










MidwayUSA is a totally legit company, just not someone you normally think of as a watch seller. They are primarily a hunting and shooting sports retailer.


----------



## davemachin (May 25, 2016)

This came from ebay today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

davemachin said:


> This came from ebay today


Were you looking for the WRUW thread?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey guys was the CW sale accessible just by their website or do you need to follow their email link? As I can't seem to find the 50% sale on their website, only clearance section. It's strange that I never got an advertising email notifying me of the sale, but they mailed me a whole brochure + coupon codes in the mail after I ordered straps from them during the last strap sale.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Hey guys was the CW sale accessible just by their website or do you need to follow their email link? As I can't seem to find the 50% sale on their website, only clearance section. It's strange that I never got an advertising email notifying me of the sale, but they mailed me a whole brochure + coupon codes in the mail after I ordered straps from them during the last strap sale.


https://www.christopherward.com/events/autumn/


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

AVS_Racing said:


> Hey guys was the CW sale accessible just by their website or do you need to follow their email link? As I can't seem to find the 50% sale on their website, only clearance section. It's strange that I never got an advertising email notifying me of the sale, but they mailed me a whole brochure + coupon codes in the mail after I ordered straps from them during the last strap sale.


Just received this sale link from them in an email apologizing for their site being down yesterday from a DDOS attack. Not really much left though... :-(


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

audio.bill said:


> Just received this sale link from them in an email apologizing for their site being down yesterday from a DDOS attack. Not really much left though... :-(


That email put me in mind of the Australian Census debacle last year. The Australian Bureau of Statistics complained that they'd been DDoSed. I'm sure it _looked_ like a DDoS when _all of Australia_ tried to connect to the website at the same time on Census night...


----------



## davemachin (May 25, 2016)

eljay said:


> Were you looking for the WRUW thread?


A bunch of these were half off on ebay, posted here.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

davemachin said:


> This came from ebay today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only without those funky diamonds....

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlos_p (Apr 23, 2017)

rogt said:


> If only without those funky diamonds....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Different strokes for different folks...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

davemachin said:


> A bunch of these were half off on ebay, posted here.


My mistake!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Probably not for everyone but this is pretty good for about 100. Miyota auto,200m wr, chunky looks. They've got 4 variants at the moment. 







https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00Q...ver+milano&dpPl=1&dpID=41au8cFVR8L&ref=plSrch


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Dexclusive over on the bay has the eco drive nighthawk for $154. A decent price for this popular watch. 







https://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Citizen-...ss-Steel-BJ7000-52E-/282680943411?_mwBanner=1


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

cairoanan said:


> Probably not for everyone but this is pretty good for about 100. Miyota auto,200m wr, chunky looks. They've got 4 variants at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good looking but way too small for my hulk wrist

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

rogt said:


> Very good looking but way too small for my hulk wrist
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


49mm is too small?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> 49mm is too small?


I think he's joking.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Jacobtime has the bulova 96b231 chrono for about 110. Code 10OFFJTW knocks off 10.








https://www.jacobtime.com/Bulova-Leather-Chronograph-Mens-Watch-96B231-p-39649.html


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

An interesting Hamilton from the Amazon Warehouse:







Hamilton Men's H77726351 Khaki Aviation Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Black Watch*$780.79* (for comparison, it's $1449.00 at Jomashop)
 "Used - Very Good

small scratches on the watch band. Item is in original packaging, but packaging has damage."

[url]https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00KNK16AU/







[/URL]


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

omg, and then this beuaty was 22.31 delivered, right?
cant find its dimensions. G100-1BV - G Shock | Casio USA
can you help me pls (i have a small wrist)


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Dimensions of 49.6 x 47.8 x 15.7mm and a weight of 59g
https://atomic811.com/g-shock/casio-g100-review/



frogles said:


> omg, and then this beuaty was 22.31 delivered, right?
> cant find its dimensions. G100-1BV - G Shock | Casio USA
> can you help me pls (i have a small wrist)


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

mannal said:


> Dimensions of 49.6 x 47.8 x 15.7mm and a weight of 59g
> https://atomic811.com/g-shock/casio-g100-review/


It wears MUCH smaller than the size suggests. Go for it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The latest magazine from Christopher Ward says they are going to release bronze Trident models next month for GBP 795. Might have to grab one in a year when they are GBP 395.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

audio.bill said:


> Not a lot left at this point but here it is: https://www.christopherward.com/events/autumn/flah-ecirp


Nothing interesting left. Only automatic under 500 is a square watch with 3 bar water resistant.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> The latest magazine from Christopher Ward says they are going to release bronze Trident models next month for GBP 795. Might have to grab one in a year when they are GBP 395.


If they do this blue bronze version, they wont g
Have any issue selling at normal prices, with a random coupon here or there. The c65 vintage has never been in these 50% off sales because they sell just fine, new logo and all.









Edit: i see now your picture was a blue dial as well, couldnt tell on my phone

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

OfficerCamp said:


> It wears MUCH smaller than the size suggests. Go for it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't think it's still that low of a price. I thought I saw $50+


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

You know, I wonder if a bunch of these Nighthawks were recently refurbished and released to various sellers who may or may not be part of the same outfit.

In a sale two weeks ago-- and I ungraciously forgot to thank the WUS who posted the deal here, so let me do that now!-- I got one of these on mesh for $149, advertised as "refurbished" but it was clearly not-- it had a very substantial nick on the bezel and a few hairline scratches. The seller's email address on the receipt was "officalbulova" or something like that, even though the listing seller was someone different. They did not respond to my first two emails, but when I called them, I immediately reached a real, live human who offered me a $50 discount.

Normally, I don't like buying watches with cosmetic flaws but... I had some unexpected car repairs, I was shorter on cash than I expected to be, and suddenly I felt a lot better about a $100 Nighthawk. So I was kind of glad the whole thing played out the way it did. The guy told me, "We get these straight from Citizen" so I'm thinking Citizen had a lot of these sent back and fixed them, there's a pretty good chance this is a factory refurb, very likely a good refurb, with maybe a few marginal ones thrown in that have cosmetic issues.

There were warning signs for my deal, and there are for this one: Look at the feedback for the seller, read the feedback carefully. Under "neutral" feedback, you can see that a few people said they did not receive new watches-- I saw the same issue for my seller. So if you buy this watch and it's not new, call them back, and encourage them to offer a substantial refund, they will probably bite, maybe that's how they maintain such a good feedback record.

And I will probably leave good feedback for my seller b/c even finding a USED Nighthawk for $100 is a real challenge, and they did get the issue handled.

Nighthawks DO grow on you. I thought mine was freakish and weird at first, but the legibility is fantastic, the lume is great, I have two friends in London and I need the GMT, I am too stupid to do the math in my head.



cairoanan said:


> Dexclusive over on the bay has the eco drive nighthawk for $154. A decent price for this popular watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

GunWale said:


> Also received the Air Blue. Surprised that the lume is halfway decent (very good blue bw-9 on the numbers, splotchy on the hands) - better lume than DB uses on its divers. Also surprised at the 9015 rotor noise - it is Loud and very noticeable. I chalk this mostly up to the hollow center caseback (filled in by the plastic center insert) which amplifies the sound. Removed the caseback to confirm that it was a 9015 inside (it is) and also noticed a metal movt. holder for anyone interested. So, for those who don't like rotor noises, this one would have driven you crazy, imo. Mine is running at +6 secs/24.
> 
> Here is a decent deal for a Citizen Nighthawk on mesh for $150 (refurb, 2 years warranty, seller with excellent feedback).
> 
> Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk Men&apos;s BJ7008-51E Refurbished Mesh Band 42mm Watch | eBay


Thanks, Gunwale-- see my post above, this all worked out in the end.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

yep. plus i have a small wrist, my upper limit is 42mm


----------



## Armstrong31 (Nov 7, 2016)

Nice watch


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Well here goes nothing ; 174 euros including import taxes is a great deal for EU customers


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

172USD EXcluding customs and VAT you wanted to write, right?


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

No; the total i need to pay including shipping & import taxes = 174 Euros

That is a lot better than the victorinox maverick chronograph from a few pages back that I ordered (188$ + 60$ shipping +85$ VAT)... Which also arrived broken


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

well i dont know how much the VAT is in Belgium, but in my country 27%. so the final sum is close to 200EUR


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

frogles said:


> well i dont know how much the VAT is in Belgium, but in my country 27%. so the final sum is close to 200EUR


Awch; VAT in Belgium is 21%; my shipping costs might be a little bit cheaper aswell?
It's like 154$ + 17$ shipping + 35$ VAT


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

davemachin said:


> This came from ebay today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you share the seller name? Out of curiosity how much did you pay for this Orient President? All the ones I see on eBay are $350+


----------



## davemachin (May 25, 2016)

mougino said:


> Can you share the seller name? Out of curiosity how much did you pay for this Orient President? All the ones I see on eBay are $350+


The seller is passthewatch out of California, studio city. I paid $160 - new with tags, etc.

He often has great deals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not sure if this particular watch is a good deal but $240 for a legit brand, ana-digi, ABC watch with a titanium case back and sapphire crystal.......doesn't sound bad at all. If you like it pull the trigger. It isn't my style but if you like it I see no issues with it.
> 
> I've been eyeing the Hamilton Ana-Digi below myself. $380 at Ashford


I cringe when one refers to above watches as "ana/digi" ......prostate exam anyone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

JOmashop has a nice raymond weil quartz for 439:










https://www.jomashop.com/raymond-weil-mens-watch-4899-st-00208.html


----------



## Armstrong31 (Nov 7, 2016)

Still not down with having this guy's name on my wrist. Pretty soon we'll all be wearing hollister


----------



## Armstrong31 (Nov 7, 2016)

Raymond Weil for that matter too. And all the rest.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

t minus said:


> Well....the G100 has arrived! Guess it was legit. Cheapest brand new G-Shock I've ever bought.


That's a good deal. I just ordered one as well for my son. I needed to pad the order to get it up to $35 for free shipping, and used the TASTY15 coupon code for 15% my first three Jet orders, and activated a 2.5% cashback from ebates, so the pretax, prerebate cost on this is $22.21.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes, it is an outstanding deal and Jet still has them up. They are still listed under a wrong Casio model number but you get the G-Shock, not the Casio Forester.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I saw this Victorinox Infantry Quartz on a mesh bracelet for $129.99 at TJ Maxx.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Never mind, the UPC at Walmart corresponds to the Forester and not the G-Shock.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Rose gold tone Bulova Moonview on white leather, $80 on Area Trend's ebay store: https://www.ebay.com/itm//131664370853


----------



## dolin25 (Sep 25, 2017)

mleok said:


> I saw this Victorinox Infantry Quartz on a mesh bracelet for $129.99 at TJ Maxx.
> 
> View attachment 12580737


That's a good deal...very nice watch..


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Just picked up the Auto version (on leather) of the Victorinox Infantry on Amazon for $197. There were 5 left when I stumbled upon them, 3 left an hour later when I checked out, and now it appears as if they are all sold and back up to $400...However, it appears that Walmart.com still has some for $197. Crazy low price for a well made Swiss auto like Victorinox, IMO


----------



## superh3ro (Mar 8, 2017)

t minus said:


> Yes, it is an outstanding deal and Jet still has them up. They are still listed under a wrong Casio model number but you get the G-Shock, not the Casio Forester.


wheres the link for this? thanks


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

superh3ro said:


> wheres the link for this? thanks


https://jet.com/product/G-Shock-Mens-FT500WV-5BV-Digital-Watch/ed07d770be1543daa1669ffe3e3a48c7


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Does this watch look familiar?

https://jet.com/product/Invicta-I-Force-18513SYB-Black-Dial-Watch/5376eea6adf7459abbe775b86580a83f


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

dumpweed said:


> Does this watch look familiar?
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Invicta-I-Force-18513SYB-Black-Dial-Watch/5376eea6adf7459abbe775b86580a83f


All that I see is a polar bear eating marshmallows in a blizzard.

(white screen)


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

dumpweed said:


> Does this watch look familiar?
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Invicta-I-Force-18513SYB-Black-Dial-Watch/5376eea6adf7459abbe775b86580a83f


Slightly similar to Alpina. Just a bit 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I have this G-Shock and it works great. I have 2 problems with it thou. 
1 - When I am at the gym I like to time my rest between sets. IT is a small problem but I wish there was an easy way to swipe the hands out of the way because it always seems like they are blocking the digital window.
2 - I hate when we have "Spring Forward, Fall Back!".. Day light savings time. This sucks for this watch because I have to hold the top left button down to move the hour hand and with the button being so far inside it starts to hurt my delicate finger lol.

Minor things I know but depending on the time of day I will choose another digi burner for the Gym.



Knives and Lint said:


> https://jet.com/product/G-Shock-Mens-FT500WV-5BV-Digital-Watch/ed07d770be1543daa1669ffe3e3a48c7


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Costco online has the Bulova Tellaro chrono in Black IP for $320. 







https://m.costco.com/Bulova-Accu-Swiss-Stainless-Steel-Men's-Automatic-Watch.product.100352862.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Edox sale on ToM. If you have a coupon in your account, it might be worth a look.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

eljay said:


> Rose gold tone Bulova Moonview on white leather, $80 on Area Trend's ebay store: https://www.ebay.com/itm//131664370853
> 
> View attachment 12580741


Best option to apply 15off75

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Edox sale on ToM. If you have a coupon in your account, it might be worth a look.


That's pretty sharp and a very nice deal for $649 from its $2,875 list price. I've never dealt with ToM though and am reluctant to with their "Final sale, not eligible for return" policy. I'm a detail perfectionist and if there's even a slight blemish I'd worry that there would be no recourse.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

RyanD said:


> Edox sale on ToM. If you have a coupon in your account, it might be worth a look.


I only have 1 problem with that watch... just 1. But it's a big 1... a big, orange 1.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

juderiverman said:


> Best option to apply 15off75
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


What's the code please?


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

TheSanDiegan said:


> I only have 1 problem with that watch... just 1. But it's a big 1... a big, orange 1.


Not sure I'd personally call 43 mm "big".


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Strmwatch said:


> Not sure I'd personally call 43 mm "big".


Wow u really missed the point...

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Strmwatch said:


> Not sure I'd personally call 43 mm "big".


Not sure you got the joke.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

It may not be to everyone's taste but the entire Edox Chronoffshore 1 series has a large 1:00 marker on the dial matching the color scheme.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

justin86 said:


> Not sure you got the joke.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I just re-read it...

:-l


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

mleok said:


> I saw this Victorinox Infantry Quartz on a mesh bracelet for $129.99 at TJ Maxx.
> 
> View attachment 12580737


There are comparable quartz Victorinox on the TJ Maxx site (though some of the photos are overexposed):

$129:

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/product/men-accessories-watches-jewelry/Men's-Swiss-Made-Alliance-Bracelet-Watch/1000267627
$129:

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...Chrono-Classic-Leather-Strap-Watch/1000267629

$129:

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...ograph-Classic-Leather-Strap-Watch/1000267631

$199:

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/product/Men's-Swiss-Made-Chronograph-Classic-Xls-Watch/1000267635
$119:

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...on-Led-Light-Up-Rubber-Strap-Watch/1000267638


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

What is the model number can't seem to find any info specs on it, it seems like jet has the wrong model number on the description, hope they didn't mix up the watches?? Is this the G100-BV??



Ojibway Bob said:


> I have this G-Shock and it works great. I have 2 problems with it thou.
> 1 - When I am at the gym I like to time my rest between sets. IT is a small problem but I wish there was an easy way to swipe the hands out of the way because it always seems like they are blocking the digital window.
> 2 - I hate when we have "Spring Forward, Fall Back!".. Day light savings time. This sucks for this watch because I have to hold the top left button down to move the hour hand and with the button being so far inside it starts to hurt my delicate finger lol.
> 
> Minor things I know but depending on the time of day I will choose another digi burner for the Gym.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

What is the model number can't seem to find any info specs on it, it seems like jet has the wrong model number on the description, hope they didn't mix up the watches?? Is this the G100-BV??



Knives and Lint said:


> https://jet.com/product/G-Shock-Mens-FT500WV-5BV-Digital-Watch/ed07d770be1543daa1669ffe3e3a48c7


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Do you have to have a purchase history with ToMo to get the offers by email? I haven't gotten any but I subscribe to emails. Assuming it is because I have not purchased before. Maybe I should have gotten the victorinox for a backup movement and a chance at the offers lol.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Casio MTD-100 new in box for $25 shipped from ebay seller williamsrootsandherbs. The listing says he has more than 10 available. These seem to be at least $50 elsewhere.

Casio MTD100D-7A2WC Men&apos;s Enticer Sports Stainless Steel Silver Dial Watch | eBay


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

no, i havent bought anything, and until 13th Oct receiving promotions from their [email protected] address, sometimes even 2 times a day. nothing from the last couple of days tho


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

tanksndudes said:


> Casio MTD-100 new in box for $25 shipped from ebay seller williamsrootsandherbs. The listing says he has more than 10 available. These seem to be at least $50 elsewhere.
> 
> Casio MTD100D-7A2WC Men&apos;s Enticer Sports Stainless Steel Silver Dial Watch | eBay
> 
> View attachment 12583533


$22 here:

Casio MTD100D-7A2WC Men&apos;s Enticer Sports Stainless Steel Silver Dial Watch | eBay


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

tanksndudes said:


> Casio MTD-100 new in box for $25 shipped from ebay seller williamsrootsandherbs. The listing says he has more than 10 available. These seem to be at least $50 elsewhere.
> 
> Casio MTD100D-7A2WC Men&apos;s Enticer Sports Stainless Steel Silver Dial Watch | eBay
> 
> View attachment 12583533


Available for 27.80 shipped from a 3rd party seller on Amazon. Personally I would pay the $2.80 premium for Amazon's return policy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> $22 here:
> 
> Casio MTD100D-7A2WC Men's Enticer Sports Stainless Steel Silver Dial Watch | eBay


Picked up one of these on impulse after YE posted this a few weeks ago. Delivery was prompt and even came in a Casio box with tags. Looks much better than you would expect. Excellent beater. A great deal for the $$.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Honestly, not sure. I got mine a few years ago as a gift.



primerak said:


> What is the model number can't seem to find any info specs on it, it seems like jet has the wrong model number on the description, hope they didn't mix up the watches?? Is this the G100-BV??


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Touch of Modern has Oris sale, and one of the interesting offers is Artix GT Date Automatic for $529 (model # 733 7671 4461 LS). The only caveat for this watch is 37mm diameter. It also states that the watch comes with manufacturer's warranty but this is the first time I have seen Manufacturer's warranty on ToM site, so I would probably doube check with ToM.

Also, I received an offer of 20% off any purchase from ToM, and I am not planning to use it, but it must be made from my account (it is not a code), therefore if anyone would like to take advantage of it and is in NYC area, send me a PM. With the offer, the Artix GT goes down to under $429.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

VadimMkin said:


> Touch of Modern has Oris sale, and one of the interesting offers is Artix GT Date Automatic for $529 (model # 733 7671 4461 LS). The only caveat for this watch is 37mm diameter. It also states that the watch comes with manufacturer's warranty but this is the first time I have seen Manufacturer's warranty on ToM site, so I would probably doube check with ToM.
> 
> Also, I received an offer of 20% off any purchase from ToM, and I am not planning to use it, but it must be made from my account (it is not a code), therefore if anyone would like to take advantage of it and is in NYC area, send me a PM. With the offer, the Artix GT goes down to under $429.


I recently purchased from TOM a month ago but I have not received any coupons from them recently ...blah


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

VadimMkin said:


> Touch of Modern has Oris sale, and one of the interesting offers is Artix GT Date Automatic for $529 (model # 733 7671 4461 LS). The only caveat for this watch is 37mm diameter. It also states that the watch comes with manufacturer's warranty but this is the first time I have seen Manufacturer's warranty on ToM site, so I would probably doube check with ToM.
> 
> Also, I received an offer of 20% off any purchase from ToM, and I am not planning to use it, but it must be made from my account (it is not a code), therefore if anyone would like to take advantage of it and is in NYC area, send me a PM. With the offer, the Artix GT goes down to under $429.


Bah. No blue or 39mm Artixes. The tank styles for less than $600 are tempting, though...


----------



## weissa (Sep 17, 2015)

rogt said:


> I recently purchased from TOM a month ago but I have not received any coupons from them recently ...blah


My impression is that Touch Of Modern will send you a coupon or offer you a discount if it's been many months since your last purchase. It might even be more than a year. At least that's my experience.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gustophersmob (Apr 7, 2006)

Victorinox infantry automatic on Amazon for $197.99

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009LPVDI8/


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Walmart has it at the same price + 7% Befrugal kick-back. Helps with the tax



gustophersmob said:


> Victorinox infantry automatic on Amazon for $197.99
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009LPVDI8/


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

mannal said:


> Walmart has it at the same price + 7% Befrugal kick-back. Helps with the tax


On my mobile page, the Amazon product page shows that this item is a Prime Card Bonus offer for Prime members.

"Get 10% back on amount charged to an Amazon Prime credit card".

Clicking on that link showed a detailed page stating: "Exclusively for eligible Prime Members with an Amazon Prime credit card. Get a total of 15% back on select items with an Amazon credit card: That's an additional 10% back on top of the everyday 5% back you can earn on Amazon.com."

Again, I saw this on my phone Chrome browser even after browser refresh; but I didn't see it on my desktop Chrome browser (both logged-in to the same Amazon account with Prime), so YMMV.


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

mannal said:


> Walmart has it at the same price + 7% Befrugal kick-back. Helps with the tax


On my mobile page, the Amazon product page shows that this item has a Prime Card Bonus offer for Prime members.

"Get 10% back on amount charged to an Amazon Prime credit card".
"Exclusively for eligible Prime Members with an Amazon Prime credit card. Get a total of 15% back on select items with an Amazon credit card: That's an additional 10% back on top of the everyday 5% back you can earn on Amazon.com."

Again, I see this on my phone Chrome browser; but I don't see it on my desktop Chrome browser (both logged-in to the same Amazon account with Prime), so YMMV.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

VadimMkin said:


> Touch of Modern has Oris sale, and one of the interesting offers is Artix GT Date Automatic for $529 (model # 733 7671 4461 LS). The only caveat for this watch is 37mm diameter. It also states that the watch comes with manufacturer's warranty but this is the first time I have seen Manufacturer's warranty on ToM site, so I would probably doube check with ToM.
> 
> Also, I received an offer of 20% off any purchase from ToM, and I am not planning to use it, but it must be made from my account (it is not a code), therefore if anyone would like to take advantage of it and is in NYC area, send me a PM. With the offer, the Artix GT goes down to under $429.


I bought two Spinnaker watches from ToM in July and both came with manufacturer's warranty. I also bought a Victorinox from them in September that's supposed to have a 2 year manufacturer's warranty, but I haven't yet received the watch to confirm the warranty card.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

That edox posted also says it has a 2 year warranty with ToM


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Cashback site Lemoney.com offering 5% rebates on eBay purchases up to $250 -- and looking at their excluded categories, I don't see watches.

This coincides nicely with $65 in eBay Bucks I have to spend by the end of October.


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

PetrosD said:


> I bought two Spinnaker watches from ToM in July and both came with manufacturer's warranty. I also bought a Victorinox from them in September that's supposed to have a 2 year manufacturer's warranty, but I haven't yet received the watch to confirm the warranty card.


Ill have to check them out, thanks


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

KellenH said:


> Ill have to check them out, thanks


It may be that not every offer they have on new watches come with manufacturer's warranty, so read their terms carefully. One downside is that all sales are final, no returns, so be sure to shop carefully.


----------



## mciarrocchi (Jun 14, 2017)

$109 for the Orient Esteem on Amazon, seems like a solid price for this watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Australian deals: Catch (formerly Catch of the Day) currently has 20% off everything in its Ebay store with the coupon *PCATCH*. It carries a small range of Japanese and fashion watches here. Most of the prices aren't great, even after the discount, but some of the more expensive Citizen and Casio models look pretty good compared to the other listings on ebay, and shipping is local.

Catch (of the Day) began as one of those "daily bargain" sites in the Groupon mould, except being Australian its "group purchase" discounts were never very good, so I guess it trades on FOMO rather than any real substance.

Edit: And 5% off everything on ebay AU until the end of the year with *P5OZZIE* ($30 minimum).


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Worn and Wound's Wind Up fair will take place in Chelsea Market NYC on October 27-29. Marc from LIW will be there with Orient Mako USA 2 and Sun and Moon v3. Great opportunity to see those 2 watches in flesh before buying plus they usually give a discount at that annual fair that effectively erases the tax (8.75 percent). Lastly, Stowa will be there too.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

PetrosD said:


> I bought two Spinnaker watches from ToM in July and both came with manufacturer's warranty. I also bought a Victorinox from them in September that's supposed to have a 2 year manufacturer's warranty, but I haven't yet received the watch to confirm the warranty card.


A new Spinnaker sale just started. 1000m automatics for $159.99.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Gemnation Deal of the Day - $499

Revue Thommen Day Pointer

http://www.gemnation.com/images/watches/Revu/10012.(I'M A SCAMMER).jpg

Brand Name: Revue Thommen
Style Number: 10012.(I'M A SCAMMER)
Also Called: 100122537
Series: Specialities
Subseries: XLarge Date Pointer
Style (Gender): Men's
Case Material: Stainless Steel
Case Shape: Round
Dial Color: Black Guilloche patterned dial
Movement: Automatic
Engine: ETA 2836-2
Functions: Hours, Minutes, Central Seconds, Pointer Date
Case Diameter: 42.5 mm
Case Length Including Lugs: 51.40 mm
Case Width Including Crown: 46.4 mm
Case Thickness: 11.45 mm
Caseback: Exhibition case back revealing beautiful movement
Bezel Material: Stainless Steel, polished finish
Bezel Function: Fixed
Mass: 92.9 g
Water Resistance: 50m / 165ft ( suitable for very light splashing; unsuitable for rain, showering, swimming or diving)
Crown Material: Stainless Steel
Crown Thickness: 3.5
Crown Diameter: 6.7 mm
Calendar: Pointer Date
Watch Bracelet / Strap Material: Leather - Black
Watch Clasp Material: Tang
Strap Length (Inc. Case): 9.5 inches
Max Wrist Size: 9.0
Min Wrist Size: 7.5
Watch Bracelet Width: 19.5 - 22.0 mm
Bracelet Thickness: 3.2 - 6.4 mm


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

In another thread, member justin86 provided a discount code that gives 30% off of most every watch at https://orientwatchusa.com/

It gets the Mako USA II to $262.50 everyday. The code is logically, 30off. Also qualifies for free shipping and no tax I believe.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> In another thread, member justin86 provided a discount code that gives 30% off of most every watch at https://orientwatchusa.com/
> 
> It gets the Mako USA II to $262.50 everyday. The code is logically, 30off. Also qualifies for free shipping and no tax I believe.


Wow, typically the Mako USA II is excluded from sales... but it seems to work!


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

ToM $149 minus befrugal 5% = ~$142 delivered.











RyanD said:


> A new Spinnaker sale just started. 1000m automatics for $159.99.


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

The black and blue Mako USA II have been sold out for months.

Might want to jump on one if you're interested before they sell out again!


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

VadimMkin said:


> Worn and Wound's Wind Up fair will take place in Chelsea Market NYC on October 27-29. Marc from LIW will be there with Orient Mako USA 2 and Sun and Moon v3. Great opportunity to see those 2 watches in flesh before buying plus they usually give a discount at that annual fair that effectively erases the tax (8.75 percent). Lastly, Stowa will be there too.


I need to get to Wind Up one year, it would be pretty spendy but seems like an awesome time.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Cvp33 said:


> ToM $149 minus befrugal 5% = ~$142 delivered.


5% cashback for new customers only. Existing customers get 2.5%.

EBates gives 3.5% for existing customers.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

You don't see that many $100 Orients any more. Here is one at Amazon for $106.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HZU7LU/


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> ToM $149 minus befrugal 5% = ~$142 delivered.
> 
> View attachment 12587455


Just be careful, Spinnaker watch's tend to be insanely thick.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

I need a Deep Blue sale!!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Lightening deal on the VSA vintage infantry. $250 for next hour and a half. 







https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002...keywords=victorinox+automatic+watches+for+men


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Fatboi_ET said:


> I need a Deep Blue sale!!


Deep Blue just got new Juggernaut's back in stock. Code CYBER always takes 40% off.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I can't find Juggernaut on their web site. Do you have a link?


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Pneuma said:


> I can't find Juggernaut on their web site. Do you have a link?


That's because the additional ones they got this afternoon are already gone.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Damn! Gone faster than the CW sale.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Argon Divemaster 9100 watches for 50% off with code ACPS50%

Makes most of the models $175. Miyota 9100 movement.


----------



## mciarrocchi (Jun 14, 2017)

Good deal on the Bambino, $128









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Argon Divemaster 9100 watches for 50% off with code ACPS50%
> 
> Makes most of the models $175. Miyota 9100 movement.


If it wasn't for shipping, import and handling charges (to the UK) I'd be all over the green 45mm 

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ebay has 8% back in Ebay Bucks.

Rakuten has 15% back in Rakuten Points.


----------



## Manoj83 (Apr 9, 2017)

So... I had put a price alert on the Orient Ray II and the price actually dropped a bit more than expected. Needless to say, this is one of the best prices I have ever seen for the Ray II (closest was 149$ on Massdrop, but it had a month long wait). 
https://www.amazon.com/Orient-FAA02...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B01AK5TQE0


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

^^^ That one from Gambit comes with an aftermarket warranty. It is also available sold by Amazon and that one has a manufacturer warranty for $146.48. Price difference is minimal but you may have to pay tax on the one from Amazon. But either way, good price on a great watch. Tempted to buy it again, even though I am trying really hard to reduce my collection...


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Manoj83 said:


> So... I had put a price alert on the Orient Ray II and the price actually dropped a bit more than expected. Needless to say, this is one of the best prices I have ever seen for the Ray II (closest was 149$ on Massdrop, but it had a month long wait).
> https://www.amazon.com/Orient-FAA02...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B01AK5TQE0
> 
> View attachment 12590005


Thanks! I have been planning on getting one of these for my son as a Christmas gift.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Ebay has 8% back in Ebay Bucks.
> 
> Rakuten has 15% back in Rakuten Points.


Is there any code for rakuten bonus points? How do you get 15% back?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

traczu said:


> Is there any code for rakuten bonus points? How do you get 15% back?


No code required. You have to be logged in and you'll see it at checkout. Maximum of 20,000 points = $200.


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

RyanD said:


> No code required. You have to be logged in and you'll see it at checkout. Maximum of 20,000 points = $200.


Thanks. I guess it works only for some categories for me. Unfortunately not for watches. Or maybe it is blessing in disguise


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Bulova Men's 96B104 Stainless Steel Dress Watch - *$76.69* Best price on non-refurb
37mm case, Miyota quartz, 30M WR, Crocodile-textured calfskin band


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Ashford pre-owned has a good price for Armand Nicolet Hunter Date watch - $549. Store display in pristine condition.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...ned+-+vintage+watches/9040A-1-AG-M9060-SD.pid


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*ORIENT FUNA1001C0* MEN'S 38MM QUARTZ WATCH BLACK LEATHER BAND GOLD PLATED CASE - *$48.54*









*
Orient Symphony FER27002B0* Automatic Analog Watch - *$87.63*
41mm, Black Leather Band, Rose Gold Plated Case


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Casio Men's EFM-501-1A4VCF Edifice - *$73.47*
200M WR, 44mm stainless steel case, chronograph, screw-down crown


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Wenger Roadster 0851.101* Watch with Silicone Strap - *$50.99*
43mm stainless steel case, 100M WR, Swiss quartz










*Wenger 01.0441.162* Men's 'Field Gear' Swiss Quartz - *$43.89*



Swiss-made quartz field watch with sapphire coated mineral crystal
Luminous hands and markers
Swiss-quartz Movement
Case Diameter: 41mm
Water resistant to 100m (330ft): in general, suitable for swimming and snorkeling, but not diving


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Zenith Captain El Primero for $3495 with code AFFCAPTN3495 plus 3% cash back from Ebates makes it $3390. About as low as it gets for a new El Primero.

https://www.ashford.com/us/03-2110-400-22-C493.pid


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Not too bad at 14mm. I've got some seiko 5 and Hamilton automatics with the case thickness so no worries here. The wood bezel is what sold me on this one.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Ralph Lauren - Sporting World Time 45mm Men's Watch, Model RLR0210700 retail price $10,900 available as a Gemnation Deal of the Day for $2,995 less cashback from various sites. Not inexpensive but a nice deal on a unique power reserve watch with a Calibre RL939 Movement made by Jaeger-LeCoultre; not for the faint of heart at 45mm.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

audio.bill said:


> Ralph Lauren - Sporting World Time 45mm Men's Watch, Model RLR0210700 retail price $10,900 available as a Gemnation Deal of the Day for $2,995 less cashback from various sites. Not inexpensive but a nice deal on a unique power reserve watch with a Calibre RL939 Movement made by Jaeger-LeCoultre; not for the faint of heart at 45mm.


ToM also has this and other RL watches. This one is a great deal, but all these fake bezel screws are really starting to annoy me. The ones on this watch aren't even aligned.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

RyanD said:


> ToM also has this and other RL watches. This one is a great deal, but all these fake bezel screws are really starting to annoy me. The ones on this watch aren't even aligned.


i think I read somewhere that audemars pager has a patent on the design of the royal oak. The only way to not get sued with a similar design is to have the screws misaligned. I'm not sure if that holds any truth but I'm sure there is a reason the screws on a $11k watch aren't aligned.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

audio.bill said:


> Ralph Lauren - Sporting World Time 45mm Men's Watch, Model RLR0210700 retail price $10,900 available as a Gemnation Deal of the Day for $2,995 less cashback from various sites. Not inexpensive but a nice deal on a unique power reserve watch with a Calibre RL939 Movement made by Jaeger-LeCoultre; not for the faint of heart at 45mm.
> View attachment 12590757


I believe that is the movement used in the JLC Master Geographic.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

mleok said:


> I believe that is the movement used in the JLC Master Geographic.


Looking at that JLC it appears you are correct; the version I found retails for $10,800 and is available from JomaShop for $7,775 but is in a much more modest 39mm case size. Makes the $2,995 sale price from Gemnation for the RL that much more attractive if its 45mm size is acceptable.


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

From the recent TOM sale. $425 for all three shipped. Quite the deal! Thanks to the OP! I'm very happy with the quality of Victorinox.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Beau_777 said:


> From the recent TOM sale. $425 for all three shipped. Quite the deal! Thanks to the OP! I'm very happy with the quality of Victorinox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you used a coupon?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Beau_777 said:


> From the recent TOM sale. $425 for all three shipped. Quite the deal! Thanks to the OP! I'm very happy with the quality of Victorinox.


I bought the one on the left myself and am waiting for it. It's in transit, hopefully here by Saturday. Looks great.


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

rogt said:


> Did you used a coupon?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I was lucky enough to have an additional 20% discount applied to my account.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dolin25 (Sep 25, 2017)

See that they have the Bulova 96B231 for $109 on Jacobtime....Use 10OFFJTW and get another $10 off...free shipping...get this piece for under $100....


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

RyanD said:


> ToM also has this and other RL watches. This one is a great deal, but all these fake bezel screws are really starting to annoy me. The ones on this watch aren't even aligned.


I don't think these are fake bezel screws. In any case, the reason why the Royal Oak has properly aligned heads is because they are bolt heads set in a hexagonal depression that prevents them from rotating, and it is the nut at the back of the case which rotates and compresses the seals.


----------



## bnf1963 (Jul 15, 2017)

are there any good sales of maurice lacroix watches?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Beau_777 said:


> From the recent TOM sale. $425 for all three shipped. Quite the deal! Thanks to the OP! I'm very happy with the quality of Victorinox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa!

Forget the 3 victorinox! What is in those 4 watch boxes in the background!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## feltharg01 (Jun 28, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Whoa!
> 
> Forget the 3 victorinox! What is in those 4 watch boxes in the background!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I See six boxes...

Edit: Ok three boxes In front of a mirror


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

feltharg01 said:


> I See six boxes...
> 
> Edit: Ok three boxes In front of a mirror


Can someone please point out a mirror that instead of my 4 boxes only shows 1 to the wife?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

feltharg01 said:


> I See six boxes...
> 
> Edit: Ok three boxes In front of a mirror


Sorry i was dizzy with excitement ....miscounted

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Whoa!
> 
> Forget the 3 victorinox! What is in those 4 watch boxes in the background!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I thought he might have had them shipped to a watch store and took the pic in front of the display case. I didn't see the mirror at first either.

Still a a pretty impressive looking collection from that angle.


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> I thought he might have had them shipped to a watch store and took the pic in front of the display case. I didn't see the mirror at first either.
> 
> Still a a pretty impressive looking collection from that angle.


Haha, I think I might need rehab... The sad part is that what's pictured is only most of my collection. I definitely love this hobby/obsession 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Beau_777 said:


> From the recent TOM sale. $425 for all three shipped. Quite the deal! Thanks to the OP! I'm very happy with the quality of Victorinox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which one is the favorite?


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

rogt said:


> which one is the favorite?


The gold with deep brown Infantry is quite stunning in person

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Beau_777 said:


> The gold with deep brown Infantry is quite stunning in person
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


What was the price for that infantry from TOM .. ? 
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

halaku said:


> What was the price for that infantry from TOM .. ?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


189 shipped


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

If anyone cares for Orient Mako USA 1, Orient Watch USA store has it in stock for $224 in black and white colors, no blue ones (it is listed at $320, so apply '30off' coupon in the cart).

https://orientwatchusa.com/shop/mens-watches/fem6500fb9/
https://orientwatchusa.com/shop/mens-watches/fem6500gw9/


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Mechanicalworld said:


> i think I read somewhere that audemars pager has a patent on the design of the royal oak. The only way to not get sued with a similar design is to have the screws misaligned. I'm not sure if that holds any truth but I'm sure there is a reason the screws on a $11k watch aren't aligned.


I'm also sure no one ever paid $11k for that watch.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

audio.bill said:


> Ralph Lauren - Sporting World Time 45mm Men's Watch, Model RLR0210700 retail price $10,900 available as a Gemnation Deal of the Day for $2,995 less cashback from various sites. Not inexpensive but a nice deal on a unique power reserve watch with a Calibre RL939 Movement made by Jaeger-LeCoultre; not for the faint of heart at 45mm.
> View attachment 12590757


Nice find. AP homage and rare.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

I think this a good deal. $1,000 less than Joma. I've been looking for an Oris skeleton. Not crazy about the diamonds but seems to be a better deal than anything I've seen new or used.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...nless-steel-men-s-watch-734-7670-4019-mb.html


----------



## Pie pan fan (Sep 29, 2017)

Glad to see you got the watch that was pictured in the Jet listing. I put in an order. The price was up to $26, but it still seems like a great deal if what I receive is the G-shock. If I open the box and it is the Forester, I will be disappointed. I have one of the Foresters already. It is not working any more. It was OK but I have no desire to get another one.



t minus said:


> Well....the G100 has arrived! Guess it was legit. Cheapest brand new G-Shock I've ever bought.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Well, today Evine cancelled my Air Blue watch order that was on sale 6 weeks ago after showing processing for 2-3 weeks and then back ordered. They showed 2 available when I placed the order. Doesn't really bother me since this was a case of buying the deal and I had read about such shenanigans from them. I would only consider any future purchase from them if it's an unbelievable deal again, and without any expectation. Glad some of you got the deal, just a heads up for others in the future.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Well, today Evine cancelled my Air Blue watch order that was on sale 6 weeks ago after showing processing for 2-3 weeks and then back ordered. They showed 2 available when I placed the order. Doesn't really bother me since this was a case of buying the deal and I had read about such shenanigans from them. I would only consider any future purchase from them if it's an unbelievable deal again, and without any expectation. Glad some of you got the deal, just a heads up for others in the future.


Yeah, they did the same for me as well. I emailed them a few days ago just to be sure the watch was coming. They responded assuring me I would get it by 10/23/17. Thanks for wasting my time Evine and FaQ!


----------



## Butter (Apr 14, 2016)

Pie pan fan said:


> Glad to see you got the watch that was pictured in the Jet listing. I put in an order. The price was up to $26, but it still seems like a great deal if what I receive is the G-shock. If I open the box and it is the Forester, I will be disappointed. I have one of the Foresters already. It is not working any more. It was OK but I have no desire to get another one.


I also got in on this deal, and received the G-shock pictured in the listing. It also came with a Walmart packing slip/receipt showing the price was $54.88, but I paid $23.57 after coupon.

Thanks to the person who posted the deal! Very happy for the price.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Well the price is back up to $99.95. Well done for those that got in.

https://jet.com/product/j/ed07d770be1543daa1669ffe3e3a48c7


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

primerak said:


> Well the price is back up to $99.95. Well done for those that got in.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/j/ed07d770be1543daa1669ffe3e3a48c7


Long time ago, bought this watch from Walmart for ~$60.
Couple years later, have the battery replaced at the mall.
Unfortunately they stripped the resin case screw threads and moisture came into the case.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Pie pan fan said:


> Glad to see you got the watch that was pictured in the Jet listing. I put in an order. The price was up to $26, but it still seems like a great deal if what I receive is the G-shock. If I open the box and it is the Forester, I will be disappointed. I have one of the Foresters already. It is not working any more. It was OK but I have no desire to get another one.


I received the G-Shock from Jet, and it was fulfilled by Walmart.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

mleok said:


> I received the G-Shock from Jet, and it was fulfilled by Walmart.


Same here. Mine was $35 shipped, which is fine with me. My first G-Shock, and so far, I'm pretty pleased with it - amazing watch for the money. I hope this doesn't start some new phase of the addiction...


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

I think you guys are getting too excited about a walmart g shock model thats been collecting dust in grocery retail stores for ages... This this not a model you will see for sell in boutiques/fashion stores for obvious reasons

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Any ani-digi G Shock for $25 is a great deal.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

rogt said:


> I think you guys are getting too excited about a walmart g shock model thats been collecting dust in grocery retail stores for ages... This this not a model you will see for sell in boutiques/fashion stores for obvious reasons
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Feels like I'm hearing my wife


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

mleok said:


> I received the G-Shock from Jet, and it was fulfilled by Walmart.


Walmart owns Jet so not surprising. 

I imagine they may sell surplus store stock on Jet.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

rogt said:


> I think you guys are getting too excited about a walmart g shock model thats been collecting dust in grocery retail stores for ages... This this not a model you will see for sell in boutiques/fashion stores for obvious reasons
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Somebody STOP ME from getting this... please:
https://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/citizen-automatic-watch-nh8389-88l.htm

$155 shipped...


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Somebody STOP ME from getting this... please:
> https://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/citizen-automatic-watch-nh8389-88l.htm
> 
> $155 shipped...
> ...


Ok, I'll try - it's only 100 meter water resistance, you can do better than that.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

friendofpugs said:


> Ok, I'll try - it's only 100 meter water resistance, you can do better than that.


D'OH!! True, I can do better... AND deserve better.

On the other hand, the most I need to dive to is to the bottom of my toilet to retrieve keys, phones, etc. :think: ..... :-d


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

rogt said:


> I think you guys are getting too excited about a walmart g shock model thats been collecting dust in grocery retail stores for ages... This this not a model you will see for sell in boutiques/fashion stores for obvious reasons
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I agree with this statement. There are many watches I see purchased that are "bargains" for between $150-$200. If you buy a few of them a year, you could buy something like oh say an Oris, or Ball, or even a used Omega SMP.

Just saying, micro transactions add up.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I agree with this statement. There are many watches I see purchased that are "bargains" for between $150-$200. If you buy a few of them a year, you could buy something like oh say an Oris, or Ball, or even a used Omega SMP.
> 
> Just saying, micro transactions add up.


Plus, it's 46mm wide. I adore my NY0040, but this would be as monstrous as an Invicta for me.


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> D'OH!! True, I can do better... AND deserve better.
> 
> On the other hand, the most I need to dive to is to the bottom of my toilet to retrieve keys, phones, etc. :think: ..... :-d


FWIW, I have this watch in IP black (NH8385-11EB), and although I liked it enough not to send it back, it really doesn't blow me away. Non-Hacking, no screwdown crown, and the hands look a little cheap IRL......just my opinion.....


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

rogt said:


> I think you guys are getting too excited about a walmart g shock model thats been collecting dust in grocery retail stores for ages... This this not a model you will see for sell in boutiques/fashion stores for obvious reasons
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I assume you jumped on the Ralph Lauren with the JLC Geographic movement then. In defense of that particular G-Shock, it's one of the few ani-digi G-Shocks which is moderately sized.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I agree with this statement. There are many watches I see purchased that are "bargains" for between $150-$200. If you buy a few of them a year, you could buy something like oh say an Oris, or Ball, or even a used Omega SMP.
> 
> Just saying, micro transactions add up.


THIS. I see people with collections of 30-40 sub $100 watches but then say they can't afford a $1k watch. JUST STOP BUYING LOW END WATCHES.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

Double post. Whoops.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Boding said:


> THIS. I see people with collections of 30-40 sub $100 watches but then say they can't afford a $1k watch. JUST STOP BUYING LOW END WATCHES.


But what if some of us LIKE LOW END WATCHES more then one (or a few) high end (expensive?) watches????? :think:

Black turtle necks and Apple watches for all!!!!!:roll:


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> But what if some of us LIKE LOW END WATCHES more then one (or a few) high end (expensive?) watches????? :think:
> 
> Black turtle necks and Apple watches for all!!!!!:roll:


Oh and i am sure there are fantastic low end pieces, but G100 is pretty much the bottom of the barrel as far as g shock goes...

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Horologist (Sep 17, 2017)

rogt said:


> Oh and i am sure there are fantastic low end pieces, but G100 is pretty much the bottom of the barrel as far as g shock goes...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Very true. G-shocks can handle some serious abuse. But I'd be nervous with a g100. If that's what someone likes though, good for you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

How did I end up in F2?


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> But what if some of us LIKE LOW END WATCHES more then one (or a few) high end (expensive?) watches????? :think:
> 
> Black turtle necks and Apple watches for all!!!!!:roll:


No problem with that. Just don't complain you can't afford an expensive piece.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Low end ? 
Once a low end always a low end !! The race will never end. Appreciate what you have and enjoy for whatever you have or have left  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frozentundra (Oct 4, 2017)

Whatever makes you happy right? It's what makes this hobby so enjoyable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pie pan fan (Sep 29, 2017)

Some good points made about the G100 being (ahem) "entry level", and the merits of bargain watches vs finer and more aspirational watches. In my case, I was looking for a cheap watch I can wear while I'm painting the house or working on cars or motorcycles. When the G-Shock came up at the low price, it seemed like a way to get a cheap watch and try out wearing a larger watch. I've always assumed I'd hate it (I wear a 38mm field watch), but for $28, why not try it.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I agree with this statement. There are many watches I see purchased that are "bargains" for between $150-$200. If you buy a few of them a year, you could buy something like oh say an Oris, or Ball, or even a used Omega SMP.
> 
> Just saying, micro transactions add up.


Careful. You could easily take this one step further and say the guy who has 2 Oris and 2 Balls should have bought a Rolex and be one of those people. Or the guy with a Rolex and an Omega should have bought a jet airplane instead. People like what they like and sometimes set rules for themselves to live by. One of mine is no more than $1k for any watch. Not because I can't afford it, but because to me I just don't see that much more value past that point. Some do. Everyone has their own line.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Boding said:


> No problem with that. Just don't complain you can't afford an expensive piece.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Thanks Dad. ;-)

Now can I get an advance on my allowance? Got my sights on a Seiko 5 :-!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jk1492 said:


> I think this a good deal. $1,000 less than Joma. I've been looking for an Oris skeleton. Not crazy about the diamonds but seems to be a better deal than anything I've seen new or used.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...nless-steel-men-s-watch-734-7670-4019-mb.html


I think this is a better looking one for $979.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/oris/artelier/173476844051078217SD.pid?nid=_cat5001&so=27


----------



## SnapJag (Jul 30, 2017)

RyanD said:


> I think this is a better looking one for $979.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/oris/artelier/173476844051078217SD.pid?nid=_cat5001&so=27


I picked up this one for my wife recently, she loves skeleton and transparency look. I tried it on first, then she got a new leather band and it looks great.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> Careful. You could easily take this one step further and say the guy who has 2 Oris and 2 Balls should have bought a Rolex and be one of those people. Or the guy with a Rolex and an Omega should have bought a jet airplane instead. People like what they like and sometimes set rules for themselves to live by. One of mine is no more than $1k for any watch. Not because I can't afford it, but because to me I just don't see that much more value past that point. Some do. Everyone has their own line.


Well said mate. Tell you what though, saving for that next watch is tough! Lots of less costing temptations.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

The_Horologist said:


> Very true. G-shocks can handle some serious abuse. But I'd be nervous with a g100. If that's what someone likes though, good for you!


What is it about the G100 which makes you nervous about it? Do you think it's less incapable of handling serious abuse?


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Somebody STOP ME from getting this... please:
> https://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/citizen-automatic-watch-nh8389-88l.htm
> 
> $155 shipped...
> ...


Here you go:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...thread-5-2016-a-2728537-591.html#post28081770


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Somebody STOP ME from getting this... please:
> https://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/citizen-automatic-watch-nh8389-88l.htm
> 
> $155 shipped...
> ...


Nice watch, but pretty darned BIG, like 47mm.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Boding said:


> No problem with that. Just don't complain you can't afford an expensive piece.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


It's well established that no one outside WUS cares about watches anyway, so I just tell people my Seiko 5 cost me $3,200. "Wow," they say. "Nice." I get lying practice and improve my stature in the eyes of strangers in one fell swoop, and I've still only spent $79.99.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Got an Elysee from Amazon. A lot of their watches are underrated for the price. Nice automatic watch with a great strap for $120.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

tanksndudes said:


> It's well established that no one outside WUS cares about watches anyway, so I just tell people my Seiko 5 cost me $3,200. "Wow," they say. "Nice." I get lying practice and improve my stature in the eyes of strangers in one fell swoop, and I've still only spent $79.99.


I see the lying practice is paying off! 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ochstin Pilot Chronograph series - Now *$12.99
*42mm stainless steel case, leather band, choice of three colorways


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Got an Elysee from Amazon. A lot of their watches are underrated for the price. Nice automatic watch with a great strap for $120.
> 
> View attachment 12595839


That is a stunning watch with that price! However don't see that price range in Amazon now, you must have got the best bargain ever!

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

congrats!
when did you buy this beauty?


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Bulova Accutron II Snorkel Grey and Black Dial Ring Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I6BKQLI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_oDX6zb6AGZQDE


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I think this is a better looking one for $979.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/oris/artelier/173476844051078217SD.pid?nid=_cat5001&so=27


A classic example of why taste is so subjective: I think that thing is hideous. I would need to wear a second watch to actually tell what time it was.


----------



## The_Horologist (Sep 17, 2017)

mleok said:


> What is it about the G100 which makes you nervous about it? Do you think it's less incapable of handling serious abuse?


Hey, its a gshock. Theyre great watches, but its the entry level model. Thats all im saying. I have three gshocks; my first was a ga100a. Awesome watch. Ended up selling it on ebay eventually and upgraded to a solar atomic gw7900b and a dw9052 for work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> A classic example of why taste is so subjective: I think that thing is hideous. I would need to wear a second watch to actually tell what time it was.


It doesn't look any more interesting than many of the Chinese skeleton watches (including that almost identical Stührling) does it.

Edit: Simply deleting the dial is not enough, especially if the movement's unfinished... Something like _this_, on the other hand, is quite interesting IMHO:


----------



## KirS24 (Sep 19, 2015)

Personally I like Artelier skeleton, but non "translucent" version is better.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Screwback g-shock for $99, is this for real?

https://m.macys.com/shop/product/g-...sin-strap-watch-48x42mm-dw5600hr-1?ID=2939371


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

dumpweed said:


> Screwback g-shock for $99, is this for real?
> 
> https://m.macys.com/shop/product/g-...sin-strap-watch-48x42mm-dw5600hr-1?ID=2939371


It's $86 on amazon... $99 appears to be list price.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

dumpweed said:


> Screwback g-shock for $99, is this for real?
> 
> https://m.macys.com/shop/product/g-...sin-strap-watch-48x42mm-dw5600hr-1?ID=2939371


I had one of those. Not a screw back. It's just a special edition DW5600.

Edit - there is a screw back version, the GW-5000HR, but it's long sold out. There is someone on Amazon claiming to have one

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/ol/B01LN13LYG/ref=mw_dp_olp?ie=UTF8&condition=new

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Skeptical said:


> I had one of those. Not a screw back. It's just a special edition DW5600.
> 
> Edit - there is a screw back version, the GW-5000HR, but it's long sold out. There is someone on Amazon claiming to have one
> 
> ...


They put the wrong image:


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

KrisOK said:


> Nice watch, but pretty darned BIG, like 47mm.


It's also not an actual diver...it's considered a "Sports Watch", whatever that's supposed to mean?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ic3burn said:


> That is a stunning watch with that price! However don't see that price range in Amazon now, you must have got the best bargain ever!


They only had 1 at that price.

They have a sharp quartz model for $81.88.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E593FF4/










This is a woman's model for $57.70. At 36mm, it would be ok for men with smaller wrists.

https://www.amazon.com/ELYSEE-Womens-80541-Ladies-Display/dp/B010TJEGYW/


----------



## Dioptric (Dec 15, 2012)

Got this Glycine Combat Sub GL0094 new in box for $355.17 on Amazon Warehouse last week:




















-Dioptric


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Strmwatch said:


> It's also not an actual diver...it's considered a "Sports Watch", whatever that's supposed to mean?


A watch for a "sportin' man"... if you get my drift... b-)


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

Not been active or even a lurker here for long but I have now seen both arguments: "This watch is too expensive to be a bargain" and "This is too low end to ever be a bargain."
My life is complete.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

cyansmoker said:


> Not been active or even a lurker here for long but I have now seen both arguments: "This watch is too expensive to be a bargain" and "This is too low end to ever be a bargain."
> My life is complete.


Don't forget the ever popular, "This watch is made in China, so it can't ever be a bargain."


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

When did Glycine switch off from drilled lugs? That's a shame.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BREITLING Men's Swiss Made Automatic Chrono Superocean Heritage Watch $2,799.99

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...c-Chrono-Superocean-Heritage-Watch/1000260459









Deal?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Don't forget the ever popular, "This watch is made in China, so it can't ever be a bargain."


Whether a watch is a bargain is neither necessary nor sufficient for it to be a "deal".


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Roberto Cavalli 7750 chronograph for $499. Very nice design and genuine alligator strap.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Roberto-Ca...-Watch/192214287738?_trkparms=5079:6000000567


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> *BREITLING*
> 
> *Men's Swiss Made Automatic Chrono Superocean Heritage Watch*
> 
> ...


Same movement as the $499 Roberto Cavalli above but with COSC certification.

http://watchbase.com/breitling/caliber/b13


----------



## swolelax (Apr 5, 2016)

There's more to it than the piece of paper. The 7750 comes in different grades.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

And one is a diver from Breitling, the other is a dressier watch from some no-name brand. The Breitling is a deal(the non-chrono version of the watch generally grey markets for around that with an ETA), I dunno about the other one because I have no idea what prices for Roberto Cavillis are normally. $500 for a 7750 is a good sign no matter the brand, but you're really stretching the "no matter the brand" there. I'd rather go with a Hamilton 7750 for $700.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Wristwatching said:


> And one is a diver from Breitling, the other is a dressier watch from some no-name brand. The Breitling is a deal(the non-chrono version of the watch generally grey markets for around that with an ETA), I dunno about the other one because I have no idea what prices for Roberto Cavillis are normally. $500 for a 7750 is a good sign no matter the brand, but you're really stretching the "no matter the brand" there. I'd rather go with a Hamilton 7750 for $700.


I had the Breitling. It's not anything special. Bezel action is crap.

Perrelet Seacraft 777 chronograph will give the Breitling a wedgie and take its lunch money. I got mine for $1100.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> I had the Breitling. It's not anything special. Bezel action is crap.
> 
> Perrelet Seacraft 777 chronograph will give the Breitling a wedgie and take its lunch money. I got mine for $1100.
> 
> View attachment 12597649


The perrelet looks as bad as the Breitling referred. Rather, the no name 499 one looks fine.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

eljay said:


> Whether a watch is a bargain is neither necessary nor sufficient for it to be a "deal".


So, there exists a watch that is a bargain but not a deal, and there also exists a watch that is a deal but not a bargain?


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

BostonCharlie said:


> So, there exists a watch that is a bargain but not a deal, and there also exists a watch that is a deal but not a bargain?


Yes.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Yes.


Would you help a newbie out, then, and explain the difference between "deal" and "bargain"? Thanks.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

BostonCharlie said:


> Would you help a newbie out, then, and explain the difference between "deal" and "bargain"? Thanks.


I assume a bargain is a watch with an excellent value proposition, and a deal refers to a watch selling for less than it typically does. Which probably means that we should rename this thread.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Same movement as the $499 Roberto Cavalli above but with COSC certification.
> 
> Breitling caliber B13 » WatchBase.com


A better 7750 deal is:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Cor...223147&hash=item238b721661:g:yDsAAOSw9ZNZkae3


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Same movement as the $499 Roberto Cavalli above but with COSC certification.
> 
> Breitling caliber B13 » WatchBase.com


A better 7750 deal is $456.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Cor...223147&hash=item238b721661:g:yDsAAOSw9ZNZkae3












Above photo posted by WUS user @dote, in this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/under-$500-automatic-chronograph-post-here-4507749-2.html


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> A better 7750 deal is $456.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Cor...223147&hash=item238b721661:g:yDsAAOSw9ZNZkae3
> 
> ...


So...not all accu swiss chrono models come with 7750, just that one?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> A better 7750 deal is $456.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Cor...223147&hash=item238b721661:g:yDsAAOSw9ZNZkae3
> 
> ...


Costco has the black version for $320:
https://www.costco.com/Bulova-Accu-...-Men's-Automatic-Watch.product.100352862.html


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

rogt said:


> So...not all accu swiss chrono models come with 7750, just that onE?


Dunno, have not opened them up to look, but fortunately @dote did us a favor and opend a Tellaro.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

rogt said:


> So...not all accu swiss chrono models come with 7750, just that onE?


Dunno, have not opened them up to look, but fortunately @dote did us a favor and opened a Tellaro and took a picture of what he found inside.

They may all be 7750, or some may be SW500.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Dunno, have not opened them up to look, but fortunately @dote did us a favor and opend a Tellaro.
> 
> They may all be 7750, or some may be SW500.


Movement aside...tellaro or murren?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

rogt said:


> Movement aside...tellaro or murren?


Tellaro 3:2


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Would you help a newbie out, then, and explain the difference between "deal" and "bargain"? Thanks.


By way of example, a Casio F-91W is a bargain at its regular price, but only a deal if it's also significantly discounted, IMO.

Edit: This applies regardless of price range. There are occasionally prices posted in this thread that, while they may be a fraction of RRP, are simply the regular price and therefore not noteworthy. There are thousands of watches listed on Jomashop, Ashford etc. for huge "discounts" compared to RRP, but we try to only post the ones that really _are_ deals. So merely being cheap doesn't qualify, IMO, but I don't make the rules. And that's about as much as I have to say about that.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I had the Breitling. It's not anything special. Bezel action is crap.
> 
> Perrelet Seacraft 777 chronograph will give the Breitling a wedgie and take its lunch money. I got mine for $1100.
> 
> View attachment 12597649


Not a fan of the 4 o'clock date wheel and mismatch font.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

eljay said:


> By way of example, a Casio F-91W is a bargain at its regular price, but only a deal if it's also significantly discounted, IMO.
> 
> Edit: This applies regardless of price range. There are occasionally prices posted in this thread that, while they may be a fraction of RRP, are simply the regular price and therefore not noteworthy. There are thousands of watches listed on Jomashop, Ashford etc. for huge "discounts" compared to RRP, but we try to only post the ones that really _are_ deals. So merely being cheap doesn't qualify, IMO, but I don't make the rules. And that's about as much as I have to say about that.


I try to only post "deals", as in the lowest price on the internet, or the lowest price available recently. Some members complain if two years ago on Black Friday, a particular watch went for $20 less. I don't think that's relevant. Now if they tell me Jomashop or eBay has the same model in the same condition for significantly less, I stand corrected. If instead, the "bargain" is a refurb, and I posted a NIB item, that's not an apples to apples comparison.

I may never be in the market for a $20,000 watch, but if it is on sale for $15,000, that would be a deal. Likewise, a normally $60 Chinese "mushroom brand" automatic, selling for $28 is still a deal, despite its heritage or price point. It might not be your cup of tea, but how many complaints do we see on this thread, for watch bargains that far exceed the "affordable" price range.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Would you help a newbie out, then, and explain the difference between "deal" and "bargain"? Thanks.


Seiko makes the SNK807 which is a Seiko 5 automatic with a 7S26 movement. You can find them in a variety of dial colors on Amazon for somewhere around $60 depending on color and how the algorithm is acting that day. That watch is a bargain. A few months ago the beige one was selling for $35. That was a deal.

Conversely, I have never seen an Omega moonwatch that I would consider a bargain. I have, however seen some priced at around half of where they normally sell. That would have been a deal.

My most expensive watch isn't a bargain but I bought it because I got a deal.


----------



## SPEIRMOOR (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey team I need some help here. This Bulova reissue ($750 retail) has been on my radar for a while . Model 96K101 or better known as the Stars and Stripes or sometimes the Chronograph C. Best I found so far brick and mortar was a discounted price from Macys ($562) + a further 15% with a coupon that has since expired. Best online is $529 Ebay. Wondering if I should have grabbed that one or hold out? I rarely buy new watches so looking to you guys who have experience for pointers. Do you think it'll drop further,should I wait til black Friday etc? I've trawled through alot of online dealers and this model is not common. Thanks in advance for any advice .


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> A better 7750 deal is $456.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Cor...223147&hash=item238b721661:g:yDsAAOSw9ZNZkae3
> 
> ...


I had this same Accu-Swiss, and I'd take the Cavalli over it.

If you can find an Accutron 7750, they were much better quality. Sometimes you can find one on Ebay for around $500. Amazon warehouse has one for $606. The price has been dropping for a while, so keep an eye on it.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Miyota automatic with tritium for $60.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M30ZGW2/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

If they could have just left off the knockoff omega logo... nice looking otherwise and seems like a good deal.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

TDKFM said:


> If they could have just left off the knockoff omega logo... nice looking otherwise and seems like a good deal.


I'm still trying to find the "genuine diamonds".


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Miyota automatic with tritium for $60.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M30ZGW2/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


Now $129 unfortunately. I would have bought at $60 for sure.


----------



## weissa (Sep 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I'm still trying to find the "genuine diamonds".


I have one very similar, also without the diamond's but with the claim. I think that's from the version that has diamond chips along with the tritium. I use mine as a night watch when I want to be sure I can see the indices and hands. It's very effective. Note that it's a pretty heavy watch.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

swolelax said:


> There's more to it than the piece of paper. The 7750 comes in different grades.


Well that confuses me even more

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

karlito said:


> Well that confuses me even more


Watch companies order different grades and options from ETA. Then they call them "modified" and assign their own calibre names to them. It's deceptive at best.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/smoke-mirrors-part-1-eta-grades-explained-458060.html


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Miyota automatic with tritium for $60.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M30ZGW2/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


Nice. But repackage means no box. Watch collecting is a bit on perfection.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

juderiverman said:


> Nice. But repackage means no box. Watch collecting is a bit on perfection.


Maybe. I got one that was "repackaged". It had the original box, but Amazon re-wrapped everything in plastic.

Not much value in a box for a no-name mushroom brand anyway.


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mondaine-evo-big-chronograph-quartz-watch

Mondaine Chronograph for 140$

The only negative imo is the mineral crystal...


----------



## weissa (Sep 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Maybe. I got one that was "repackaged". It had the original box, but Amazon re-wrapped everything in plastic.
> 
> Not much value in a box for a no-name mushroom brand anyway.


I paid about $100 for mine, and it came with a box and a branded bag, like buying it from a Carnival boutique in a mall (if such a thing actually exists).

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

An "atomic" "radio controlled" Citizen available only to Costco members. Not being a member, I can't see the price. But they have it between a $230 watch and a $200 watch when I order the page by price, so I figure it must be around $230 -- much lower than other radio controlled (Citizen) watches I've seen listed elsewhere:

https://www.costco.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Atomic-Time-Clock-Synchronized-Men's-Watch.product.100377699.html
*Citizen Eco-Drive Atomic Time Clock Synchronized Men's Watch*


*Brand:* Citizen 
*Model #:* AT9030-80L 
*Case Material:* Stainless Steel 
*Case Thickness:* 11.8mm 
*Case Width:* 43mm 
*Bezel:* Fixed 
*Movement:* Analogue World Time 
*Crystal:* Sapphire 
*Dial Color:* Blue 
*Luminous:* Hands 
*Calendar:* Day/Date 
*Chronograph:* Yes 
*Bracelet Material:* Stainless Steel 
*Bracelet Width: *23mm 
*Clasp Type:* Deployment Clasp with Push Button 
*Water Resistant: *200M (656ft)


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

BostonCharlie said:


> An "atomic" "radio controlled" Citizen available only to Costco members. Not being a member, I can't see the price. But they have it between a $230 watch and a $200 watch when I order the page by price, so I figure it must be around $230 -- much lower than other radio controlled (Citizen) watches I've seen listed elsewhere:


It's $229.99


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> An "atomic" "radio controlled" Citizen available only to Costco members. Not being a member, I can't see the price. But they have it between a $230 watch and a $200 watch when I order the page by price, so I figure it must be around $230 -- much lower than other radio controlled (Citizen) watches I've seen listed elsewhere:
> 
> https://www.costco.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Atomic-Time-Clock-Synchronized-Men's-Watch.product.100377699.html
> *Citizen Eco-Drive Atomic Time Clock Synchronized Men's Watch*
> ...


This is from the upper end of the "A-T" line. If I were doing heavy international travel, this is the watch to have. In addition to the all time zones supported (calibrates to 5 transmitters around the globe), it is dual time zone watch. The subdial at 6 o'clock is a second time zone. To make it the primary zone, simultaneously depress the pushers at 2 and 4 o'clock. The watch then swaps the secondary to the main dial and vice versa.

Divers are my primary addiction with Citizen RC watches close behind. $230 is an excellent price for this watch.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

RyanD said:


> jk1492 said:
> 
> 
> > I think this a good deal. $1,000 less than Joma. I've been looking for an Oris skeleton. Not crazy about the diamonds but seems to be a better deal than anything I've seen new or used.
> ...


Yeah, mine arrives tomorrow and I'll give a review. The ivory border, IMO, gives it a better less garish look and also makes it easier to read the time. As I said, I'm not crazy about the diamonds, but I do think it makes my deal a bit better.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> An "atomic" "radio controlled" Citizen available only to Costco members. Not being a member, I can't see the price. But they have it between a $230 watch and a $200 watch when I order the page by price, so I figure it must be around $230 -- much lower than other radio controlled (Citizen) watches I've seen listed elsewhere:


I bought a very similar model from my local Tjmaxx a couple of weeks ago or maybe last month for $200 plus tax. i'm pretty happy with mine and blue color is amazing.

Even for 230 I would say its a very good option.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Need advise ... is 310 a good price for this bulova 65b168 .. thats what it comes to after the coupon and kohls cash back ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

halaku said:


> Need advise ... is 310 a good price for this bulova 65b168 .. thats what it comes to after the coupon and kohls cash back ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normal. There are various colors for sale around that price.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Normal. There are various colors for sale around that price.


Thank you...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

SPEIRMOOR said:


> Hey team I need some help here. This Bulova reissue ($750 retail) has been on my radar for a while . Model 96K101 or better known as the Stars and Stripes or sometimes the Chronograph C. Best I found so far brick and mortar was a discounted price from Macys ($562) + a further 15% with a coupon that has since expired. Best online is $529 Ebay. Wondering if I should have grabbed that one or hold out? I rarely buy new watches so looking to you guys who have experience for pointers. Do you think it'll drop further,should I wait til black Friday etc? I've trawled through alot of online dealers and this model is not common. Thanks in advance for any advice .


I have no answer to your question, sorry, but man, I love that watch.


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

;-)Arizona Fine Time has the Bulova Stars and Stripes (96K101) on sale for $562.50. 
Bulova Special Edition Chronograph 96K101

$524.49 here:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHORIZED...357812&hash=item25e2ae66a8:g:xNIAAOSwCPdZ5vL7


----------



## SPEIRMOOR (Sep 1, 2015)

NRAchad said:


> ;-)Arizona Fine Time has the Bulova Stars and Stripes (96K101) on sale for $562.50.
> Bulova Special Edition Chronograph 96K101
> 
> $524.49 here:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHORIZED...357812&hash=item25e2ae66a8:g:xNIAAOSwCPdZ5vL7


Thanks Guys. Wondering if It's time to pull the trigger or hold off till Black Friday? Something tells me to hold off

Seolta ó mo iPhone


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

SPEIRMOOR said:


> Thanks Guys. Wondering if It's time to pull the trigger or hold off till Black Friday? Something tells me to hold off
> 
> Seolta ó mo iPhone


Hold off... $500 for a bulova quartz doesnt make a lot of sense

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Timeless Luxury Watches are clearing out their remaining inventory of Damaskos at 25% off. They are listed on eBay but it probably makes sense to contact them directly to save the additional 10% an eBay sale would cost them. They actually suggest you contact them for further savings in the eBay description which seems odd.

i almost pulled the trigger on the DA36 Black for $900 but think I'm going to hold out for the DA38 non black version. The link below takes you to their pre-owned section but the Damaskos are described as new.

Used versions of the DA36 typically bring $800 plus in excellent condition so I think this is a good deal if you like the DLC model.

There are other models available with a similar discount and include the DA45, DA20, DA56 and DA46.

Pre-Owned - Timeless Luxury Watches


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I couldn't load a pic earlier for the Timeless Luxury Watches Damasko sale. This is the DA36 Black that is available for $900 less any discounts you can haggle for.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

How does Dasmasko compare to other swiss brands? Like oris alpina fed constant?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

rogt said:


> How does Dasmasko compare to other swiss brands? Like oris alpina fed constant?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Well, to begin with, unlike "other swiss brands," Damasko is made in Germany.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

So they're Swiss German?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

tanksndudes said:


> So they're Swiss German?


German made using Swiss movements

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rogt said:


> How does Dasmasko compare to other swiss brands? Like oris alpina fed constant?


In the same class and price range, I really like Muhle Glashutte. They put a lot of "German" modifications into their Swiss movements. I wish I had kept my chronograph.

This started out as a 7750. It's pretty much unrecognizable after their modifications.

• Patented woodpecker neck regulation, Glashütte three-quarter plate and Mühle rotor 
• Characteristic surface finishes with blued screws, Glashütte solarization and perlage


----------



## Frozentundra (Oct 4, 2017)

RyanD said:


> In the same class and price range, I really like Muhle Glashutte. They put a lot of "German" modifications into their Swiss movements. I wish I had kept my chronograph.
> 
> This started out as a 7750. It's pretty much unrecognizable after their modifications.
> 
> ...


I am a fan of Muhle too. Had an opportunity to pick up a terranaut and missed it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

RyanD said:


> In the same class and price range, I really like Muhle Glashutte. They put a lot of "German" modifications into their Swiss movements. I wish I had kept my chronograph.
> 
> This started out as a 7750. It's pretty much unrecognizable after their modifications.
> 
> ...


That movement sure is aesthetically appealing; as you say, the modifications render it unrecognizable. And I had never heard of a "woodpecker neck" regulator*** before.

***Not to be confused with the peckerwood 'neck regulator, which is just some redneck with a banjo sitting on his front porch yelling at all them kids to slow down.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Very nice Hamilton 300m dive watch for $338 with code AFFSUB338. I had the chronograph version, and it's impressive for the price. I especially like the rubberized bezel and 2-piece case.

https://www.ashford.com/us/H78615355.pid


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

(1) They're related to Sinn, in that the guy who started Damasko provided hardened watch cases for Sinn (a much bigger German maker).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damasko
(2) Their tech is crazy. On these entry level watches, it's just the ice-hardened cases (which are virtually indestructible, and compared to other cases which are merely hardened on the surface, it's hardened all the way through). But they have other watches with even crazier tech. Oh, and they have a patented crown mechanism which is ultra cool:
https://www.watchmann.com/damaskowatchtechnology.php
(3) Their designs are quite spartan, mostly field and flieger inspired. The ice hardened case is a cool, matte, steel look. 
(4) I think because they're such a small shop that the QC is excellent. I owned one for a short time and sold it only because it was just a bit too informal for me to wear to my business casual office, but too "nice" to wear as a regular beater.

But if you like them, that's an awesome price.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

juderiverman said:


> The perrelet looks as bad as the Breitling referred. Rather, the no name 499 one looks fine.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


That's a stunner and an amazing price looking at ones out there now. Love the colour combo.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

TheSanDiegan said:


> And I had never heard of a "woodpecker neck" regulator*** before.


Here you go:

Patented Woodpecker Neck Regulation: :: Muehle-Glashuette


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Just a headsup about something that was mentioned earlier, there is a relatively big batch of Seiko Samurais(2017) floating around ebay around the high 200s. They seem like just regular grey market at a good price and come from high feedback(reputable) sellers, but I've now bought two and both of them have messed up bezels and off center crowns. I can deal with chapter ring misalignment on a <$300 watch, but I think some AD is dumping their returns instead of overstock.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Wristwatching said:


> Just a headsup about something that was mentioned earlier, there is a relatively big batch of Seiko Samurais(2017) floating around ebay around the high 200s. They seem like just regular grey market at a good price and come from high feedback(reputable) sellers, but I've now bought two and both of them have messed up bezels and off center crowns. I can deal with chapter ring misalignment on a <$300 watch, but I think some AD is dumping their returns.


Thanks for the headsup Wristwatching. Had my eye on one.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## Frozentundra (Oct 4, 2017)

Double post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Frederique Constant sale on ToM. I grabbed an automatic Healey for $222 shipped after cash back and a small credit I had in my account.


----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

Smoking deal on the healey for $239, was able to grab one before they were gone.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Frederique Constant sale on ToM. I grabbed an automatic Healey for $222 shipped after cash back and a small credit I had in my account.


Wish I saw this yesterday, just ordered me a new dress watch

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Perdendosi said:


> (1) They're related to Sinn, in that the guy who started Damasko provided hardened watch cases for Sinn (a much bigger German maker).
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damasko
> (2) Their tech is crazy. On these entry level watches, it's just the ice-hardened cases (which are virtually indestructible, and compared to other cases which are merely hardened on the surface, it's hardened all the way through). But they have other watches with even crazier tech. Oh, and they have a patented crown mechanism which is ultra cool:
> https://www.watchmann.com/damaskowatchtechnology.php
> ...


So informative.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

KANESTER said:


> Smoking deal on the healey for $239, was able to grab one before they were gone.


Smoking. Gone. Saved 250 dollars.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

What website is "ToM"? I see it mentioned here often 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

TimeWatcher00 said:


> What website is "ToM"? I see it mentioned here often
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Touch of Modern.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Great deal on Seiko Cocktail Time at Overstock.com of all places.

Used 20% off coupon for Overstock Credit card. Failing that, always have 10% for new customers. Ebates has an additional 4% as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

juderiverman said:


> Smoking. Gone. Saved 250 dollars.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


But you loose $500 in savings :think: :-d


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

tissotguy said:


> But you loose $500 in savings :think: :-d


No doubt. But 440 is still available, 200 saving.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Very cheap for Healey! Was it a price mistake?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

KirS124 said:


> Very cheap for Healey! Was it a price mistake?


No


----------



## thatsanicewatchdude (Nov 10, 2016)

Ebay Australia, 10% off when you spend over $75 - *PERK10
*https://pages2.ebay.com.au/Buyer_coupons/perk10


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Ita:
Who doesn't need the watches you iterated in your post?
Wrap em up. I'll take one of each. Especially the Alpinist.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

KirS124 said:


> Very cheap for Healey! Was it a price mistake?


If you think that was odd pricing, check out the new Louis Erard sale pricing. It's bananas.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> If you think that was odd pricing, check out the new Louis Erard sale pricing. It's bananas.


The 1931 chronograph is a beauty.


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

eljay said:


> The 1931 chronograph is a beauty.
> 
> View attachment 12603063


Very tempted by the gold one but I have to admit not knowing much about the brand.

Any advice?

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## SPEIRMOOR (Sep 1, 2015)

With regards to EBates is there any disadvantage to joining? I had forgotten about this online cashback site until I read it again a while ago.
To good to be true or a win win?
Thanks for the input in advance


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

SPEIRMOOR said:


> With regards to EBates is there any disadvantage to joining? I had forgotten about this online cashback site until I read it again a while ago.
> To good to be true or a win win?
> Thanks for the input in advance


EBates is legit. Many of us have had great success with both Ebates and BeFrugal. Use whichever one has the highest percentage.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

gormless said:


> Very tempted by the gold one but I have to admit not knowing much about the brand.
> 
> Any advice?


Seems like it is a popular brand in Europe. If you like the design, you can't go wrong for the price.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Maybe not a deal, but I like this easy-to-read Seiko chronograph at these prices*.* (OTOH, there appears to be no lume):

*$93*:

Seiko Chronograph Quartz SKS595 SKS595P1 SKS595P Men's Watch

*$87*:

https://www.chronograph-divers.com/...-leather-bracelet-mens-watch-sks595p1-sks595/









*Seiko Chronograph Quartz SKS595 SKS595P1 SKS595P Men's Watch*

*Features:*

Stainless Steel Case
Leather Strap
Quartz Movement
Caliber: 4T53
Mineral Crystal
Grey/Black Dial
Chronograph Function
Analog Display
Date Display
Buckle Clasp
100M Water Resistance

Approximate Case Diameter: 43mm
Approximate Case Thickness: 11mm


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Seems like it is a popular brand in Europe. If you like the design, you can't go wrong for the price.


I doubt it. Never heard of it!
But +1 on your advice  like it? get it!


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

mougino said:


> I doubt it. Never heard of it!


Not popular

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

eljay said:


> The 1931 chronograph is a beauty.
> 
> View attachment 12603063


This is beautiful! May I have the link please? And how much it is going for?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

anokewee said:


> This is beautiful! May I have the link please? And how much it is going for?


That model was only $559 but is currently shown as sold out/reserved. Might still be able to get one if a reserve is released, not entirely clear how their process works. Here's a link to their page for the entire brand's listings but only a couple of models are so aggressively priced: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/louis-erard-f5492d46-f76e-455f-9b5e-9f6440d95428


----------



## yourok72 (Jul 14, 2015)

Got the 1931 Blue Chrono, sorry;-)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mougino said:


> I doubt it. Never heard of it!
> But +1 on your advice  like it? get it!


Ok, maybe "popular" isn't the right word. I searched for a few model numbers and only found European sellers. Very few for sale in the US.

I've always liked the Longines version of this watch, but it is 3 times the price. $820 isn't bad at all.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Wow, those LE chronos... what a deal!

I'm actually eyeing the Regulator/Power Reserve at $849.


54230AA01.BDC02









I really wish it had an exhibition case back, though...

Ariel didn't like it much for the price, but I think the silver/blue dial is a bit more versatile.

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/louis-erard-excellence-regulator-power-reserve-watch-review/


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Seiko Chronograph Quartz SKS595 SKS595P1 SKS595P

*I wish this was a panda instead of reverse! I've been looking for a cheap chrono like this...


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Maybe not a deal, but I like this easy-to-read Seiko chronograph at these prices*.* (OTOH, there appears to be no lume):
> 
> *$93*:
> 
> ...


The Seiko SKS587P1 seems like a better deal to me as it comes with a stainless steel bracelet.
Also there are lots of codes coming & going on eBay.

Seiko SKS587P1 $95.00 shipped @ Creation Watches eBay
Seiko SKS587P1 $93.00 shipped @ Creation Watches


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Today I received my Orient Ray II purchased from an Amazon marketplace seller (per the deal posted here last week). While the watch looks new (with plastic and paper cover over the band and clasp), the paperwork is missing; no manual + warranty booklets. Presumably the watch has no warranty since the seller is not an authorized reseller, which didn't sink in with me until today (doh!).

What would you do if you were me? Return the watch to seller and re-buy from Amazon directly for $20 more, for 1-year warranty from Orient (now at $163)? Or keep the watch and just take a chance?

I have owned another Orient for several years that never needed warranty but it was a much simpler model. I haven't kept up in recent years about Orient's quality. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Karlos_p (Apr 23, 2017)

PeekPoke said:


> Today I received my Orient Ray II purchased from an Amazon marketplace seller (per the deal posted here last week). While the watch looks new (with plastic and paper cover over the band and clasp), the paperwork is missing; no manual + warranty booklets. Presumably the watch has no warranty since the seller is not an authorized reseller, which didn't sink in with me until today (doh!).
> 
> What would you do if you were me? Return the watch to seller and re-buy from Amazon directly for $20 more, for 1-year warranty from Orient (now at $163)? Or keep the watch and just take a chance?
> 
> I have owned another Orient for several years that never needed warranty but it was a much simpler model. I haven't kept up in recent years about Orient's quality. Thanks for your input.


I have a Bambino and a ray 2 and they haven't missed a beat

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

If you guys remember that 154$ Nighthawk from Dexclusive a few pages back; mine just came in. 
The picture showed the american version of the nighthawk but I've received the EU/Asian version...
Kind of irritated with it. Anyway; here's a picture.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

FWIW, the Asian version one looks much better without the detail on it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Eu version has embossed caae back too

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Frozentundra (Oct 4, 2017)

Alpina day on ToM. At this rate there is a deal everyday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

mefuzzy said:


> FWIW, the Asian version one looks much better without the detail on it.





valuewatchguy said:


> Eu version has embossed caae back too
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I was kind of looking forward to the insane lume i guess.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

I thought this was a pretty good deal for a watch with a good pedigree. $1320 + sign up discounts








Discreet GMT that I think would easily pass as a dress watch. 
ETA 2893-2
40mm case
Sapphire crystal
see through case back
10mm thin
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...executives/MOA10272.pid?nid=cpg_cat6005&so=22


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

TOM has some pretty good prices on some Alpina watches today.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Uatu said:


> TOM has some pretty good prices on some Alpina watches today.


I gave up one louis erard 7751 moonphase. Feel free to take it!

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

In that's what I was looking forward too, I don't think l would ever come to peace with the purchase. I'd return it.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Where can I find a good deal on Glycine Combat 6 Vintage 36mm? Thanks all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Your expectations of the Nighthawk lume is too high. It fades fairly quickly. The engraved case back vs etched is much nicer on the Asian model. Cool watch, enjoy it.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> Where can I find a good deal on Glycine Combat 6 Vintage 36mm? Thanks all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watchgooroo on eBay


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

jamesezra said:


> Watchgooroo on eBay


Thanks. So she's still the go to source for Glycine? I think Massdrop has Glycine not too long ago. I just don't know if they're cheaper than the gooroonor not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

EA-Sport said:


> Thanks. So she's still the go to source for Glycine? I think Massdrop has Glycine not too long ago. I just don't know if they're cheaper than the gooroonor not.


Watchgooroo is the best source for Glycine, and from what I've read if Massdrop or anyone else has a lower price she'll generally match or beat it. She ships very promptly (other than during observed holidays) unlike Massdrop which generally doesn't ship for several weeks. Since her company is an AD for Glycine you also get the full manufacturer's warranty with a stamped certificate. :-!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

audio.bill said:


> Watchgooroo is the best source for Glycine, and from what I've read if Massdrop or anyone else has a lower price she'll generally match or beat it. She ships very promptly (other than during observed holidays) unlike Massdrop which generally doesn't ship for several weeks. Since her company is an AD for Glycine you also get the full manufacturer's warranty with a stamped certificate. :-!


Got it. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

jamesezra said:


> Watchgooroo on eBay


Somehow my bookmark for Watchgooroo was on _ebay.com.au_. Looking closer, I now learn that they're located in the US! Funny -- I can only guess that my first link to Watchgooroo was from an Australian poster on WUS.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Somehow my bookmark for Watchgooroo was on _ebay.com.au_. Looking closer, I now learn that they're located in the US! Funny -- I can only guess that my first link to Watchgooroo was from an Australian poster on WUS.


Hehe. That's...unique.  I've always had my eyes on her .... listings


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> Thanks. So she's still the go to source for Glycine? I think Massdrop has Glycine not too long ago. I just don't know if they're cheaper than the gooroonor not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably about the same price but gooroo ships it much faster.

Read somewhere that Massdrop could have gotten their stocks from her parent company.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

In case anybody missed the Alpina sale on ToM, they have one of the smart watch models for $249.99. That's about as cheap as they get.

A lot of the other Alpina models are "typical" sale prices.


----------



## gustophersmob (Apr 7, 2006)

Amazon has the Wenger Urban Classic white dial quartz for $51.79 (amazon's title is mislabeled as victorinox). Seems good for 100m WR and swiss made

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PG85QDM


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> In case anybody missed the Alpina sale on ToM, they have one of the smart watch models for $249.99. That's about as cheap as they get.
> 
> A lot of the other Alpina models are "typical" sale prices.


Beautiful smart watch. By the way, what can be done on defect given "no return"?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

juderiverman said:


> Beautiful smart watch. By the way, what can be done on defect given "no return"?


They will accept returns on defects. Don't worry.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

RyanD said:


> They will accept returns on defects. Don't worry.


I appreciate your reassurance and have read similar comments from others, but it seems like ToM should update their website to reflect that. Their listings clearly state: "Return Policy - Final sale, not eligible for return".


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

audio.bill said:


> I appreciate your reassurance and have read similar comments from others, but it seems like ToM should update their website to reflect that. Their listings clearly state: "Return Policy - Final sale, not eligible for return".


That translates as "No buyer's remorse."


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

I own this watch without the power hand. Quality is tops. Accuracy is great.

Yesterday, I ordered the gold version of the (blue) chrono in this thread. I looks like a great bargain. I have a weakness for bargains, especially when I like the watch regardless.

Alan



Perdendosi said:


> Wow, those LE chronos... what a deal!
> 
> I'm actually eyeing the Regulator/Power Reserve at $849.
> 
> ...


----------



## bnf1963 (Jul 15, 2017)

Precise said:


> I own this watch without the power hand. Quality is tops. Accuracy is great.
> 
> Yesterday, I ordered the gold version of the (blue) chrono in this thread. I looks like a great bargain. I have a weakness for bargains, especially when I like the watch regardless.
> 
> Alan


quality of louis erard is very good, especially when watches are on sale, you receive a good deal


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> They will accept returns on defects. Don't worry.


Bought. With additional 50 dollars store credit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Amazon Global - free shipping on orders of $150 or more on select clothing, shoes and handbags - *includes watches*

Ship these eligible items to a single address in Australia, Canada, China, Hong Kong, India, Japan, New Zealand, Saudi Arabia, South Africa, South Korea or the United Kingdom.


https://www.amazon.com/Free-Shipping-Amazon-Global-Clothing-Shoes-Jewelry/b?ie=UTF8&node=9230143011


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

juderiverman said:


> Bought. With additional 50 dollars store credit.


Some of the other Alpinas and FC's are good deals now with the store credit. There are still Montblancs available also. Be aware that the credit is limited to $300 this time.


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Techme said:


> Amazon Global - free shipping on orders of $150 or more on select clothing, shoes and handbags - *includes watches*
> 
> Ship these eligible items to a single address in Australia, Canada, China, Hong Kong, India, Japan, New Zealand, Saudi Arabia, South Africa, South Korea or the United Kingdom.
> 
> ...


Hum - just USA to ??? Or can we do Japan Amazon to...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Exer said:


> I was kind of looking forward to the insane lume i guess.


That's fair. Sorry to hear you didn't get what you were expecting. That always sucks be it a watch, Chinese take-out, or an expensive lapdance.

I sought out the Euro/Asian Nighthawk but I would love to have had the applied and framed 12 and 6 indicators. However, I noticed how great it looks in sunlight because of the polished hour markers versus the fully lumed stick indicators on the US Nighthawk. The engraved case back on the Euro version is extraordinary but it is not the most comfortable. I knew I made the right decision once I got used to the cleaner dial and now I can't help but think the Nighthawk lettering on the US version looks like a design afterthought that further clutters an already busy dial.


----------



## Attuma (Feb 1, 2017)

End Clothing has the Timex x Red Wing Waterbury 40mm on sale for $75.00. I haven't seen a lower price on it. The leather strap is made with Red Wing's leather.

https://www.endclothing.com/us/timex-x-red-wing-waterbury-40mm-watch-tw2p84000.html


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Alansmithee said:


> Hum - just USA to ??? Or can we do Japan Amazon to...


I'm not sure, good question. Perhaps it's in the T & C's.


----------



## Bred38 (Sep 17, 2017)

Pure class!!! 
I prefer this colour
$499 for 7750

https://www.ebay.com/itm/391885837373


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Bred38 said:


> Pure class!!!
> I prefer this colour
> $499 for 7750
> 
> ...


Any idea what grade 7750 this is? This post has taught me not all 7750's are created equal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Bred38 said:


> Pure class!!!
> I prefer this colour
> $499 for 7750
> 
> ...


Aren't the subdials in the wrong position for a 7750? Is it modified? Mecha quartz?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

kostasd87 said:


> Aren't the subdials in the wrong position for a 7750? Is it modified? Mecha quartz?


Bicompax is an optional configuration.
The Valjoux 7750 Engine

Note that this is the typical price for this watch, and it's available in a few other colors. Also, the chronograph is nearly worthless since there aren't any second markers and the subdial hands are wide enough to not be certain where they are pointing.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Techme said:


> Amazon Global - free shipping on orders of $150 or more on select clothing, shoes and handbags - *includes watches*
> 
> Ship these eligible items to a single address in Australia, Canada, China, Hong Kong, India, Japan, New Zealand, Saudi Arabia, South Africa, South Korea or the United Kingdom.
> 
> ...


https://www.amazon.com/Free-Shipping-Amazon-Global-Clothing-Shoes-Jewelry/b?ie=UTF8&node=9230143011

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bred38 (Sep 17, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Bicompax is an optional configuration.
> The Valjoux 7750 Engine
> 
> *Note that this is the typical price for this watch*, and it's available in a few other colors. Also, the chronograph is nearly worthless since there aren't any second markers and the subdial hands are wide enough to not be certain where they are pointing.


I waited for 1.5 years of this color for this price ))))


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bred38 said:


> I waited for 1.5 years of this color for this price ))))


Amazon has every color for $514.99. Take your pick.

https://www.amazon.com/PASQUALE-BRU...11&field-lbr_brands_browse-bin=PASQUALE-BRUNI


----------



## Bred38 (Sep 17, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Amazon has every color for $514.99. Take your pick.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/PASQUALE-BRU...11&field-lbr_brands_browse-bin=PASQUALE-BRUNI


It's the same seller...this price only 2 days ago


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Frederique Constant 303S6B6* Classics Index Automatic Watch - *$346.99* _*Last One!*_












Automatic movement
Calibre FC-303 (modified SW200-1)
Swiss Made
Stainless steel case and Solid Case back
Silver dial
Anti-Reflective sapphire crystal
Buckle
Water resistant to 330 feet (100 M)

Polished stainless steel case (43 mm in diameter, 10 mm thick), 
Sapphire crystal screw-in caseback, Silver dial, 
Silvertone luminescent hands, Sweep second hand, Silvertone indices, 
Date window at the 3 o'clock position, Swiss automatic movement, 
Caliber FC-303, Power reserve of 42 hours, Incabloc anti-shock system, 
Scratch resistant sapphire crystal, Screw-down crown, 
Water resistant to 10 ATM/100 meters/330 feet, Black croco-calf leather strap, 
Pin buckle, Model number: FC-303S6B6.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Croton Men's Watch IMPERIAL CI331059SSSK - *$19.95*
40mm stainless steel case, 21 jewel automatic skeleton movement, 100M WR


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Bred38 said:


> Pure class!!!
> I prefer this colour
> $499 for 7750
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm a classless hillbilly, but it appears the case designer took inspiration from a bar of soap and a 1998 Ford Taurus.














Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

ToM has a promotion of $25 store credit for every $100 spent up to $300 credit. Ends at midnight PDT today.

For example, that brings this one down to only $400.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MONDAINE STOP2GO 41MM - $399 (white dial version has been found as low as $341 in the past)

https://www.endclothing.com/us/mondaine-stop2go-41mm-watch-a512-30358-64spb.html


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Croton Men's Watch IMPERIAL CI331059SSSK - *$19.95*
> 40mm stainless steel case, 21 jewel automatic skeleton movement, 100M WR


Thanks HustonReal, that looks pretty nice for a skeleton watch. I've been wanting one, as I am infatuated with fully mechanical movements and would love to see more. Has anyone purchased this one? Can you speak to the quality? I am guessing the band is crap, but that could be replaced easily. Other info or impressions?


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

nordwulf said:


> ToM has a promotion of $25 store credit for every $100 spent up to $300 credit. Ends at midnight PDT today.
> 
> For example, that brings this one down to only $400.


Thanks very much for sharing that, I wasn't previously aware of the credit offer! Just to be clear it appears that the credit will appear in your account to be used on a _future purchase_.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Special offer on this FC Runabout from Gemnation for US$ 529. Boat included! It's just a bit big at 43mm.

Frederique Constant Classics Runabout Automatic Runabout Automatic Men's Watch Model: FC-303RMS6B6


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

audio.bill said:


> Just to be clear it appears that the credit will appear in your account to be used on a _future purchase_.


Yes, so you actually will get 2 new watches eventually. Double win! 

But $519 on that Alpina is a pretty good deal either way.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

nordwulf said:


> Yes, so you actually will get 2 new watches eventually. Double win!
> 
> But $519 on that Alpina is a pretty good deal either way.


Thanks again, and btw that Alpina diver is an awesome watch and already a favorite in my collection! :-!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

swank said:


> Thanks HoustonReal, that looks pretty nice for a skeleton watch. I've been wanting one, as I am infatuated with fully mechanical movements and would love to see more. Has anyone purchased this one? Can you speak to the quality? I am guessing the band is crap, but that could be replaced easily. Other info or impressions?


I wouldn't say the bracelet is "crap", since it is way better than a Seiko 5 with folded links. I have a similar bracelet on a Croton diver, and while no one will confuse it with a Rolex Oyster, it's not bad for a sub $100 watch. Imperial is the higher line for Croton watches, and this model is being sold at a huge discount. Someone paid over $100 for one off eBay in 2016.

I'm personally not a big fan of Roman numerals, open hearts or skeleton watches, so I didn't but one. My Croton CA301157SLBK quartz diver, it still going strong 3 years later, and is way better quality than the $24 deal I scored.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I had $12 in Amazon credits to spend. All-in for $7.40.



HoustonReal said:


> Croton Men's Watch IMPERIAL CI331059SSSK - *$19.95*
> 40mm stainless steel case, 21 jewel automatic skeleton movement, 100M WR


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> *Frederique Constant 303S6B6* Classics Index Automatic Watch - *$346.99* _*Last One!*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snagged it..:-!
Like I need another watch :roll: 
Damn enablers :-d


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

nordwulf said:


> Special offer on this FC Runabout from Gemnation for US$ 529. Boat included! It's just a bit big at 43mm.
> 
> Frederique Constant Classics Runabout Automatic Runabout Automatic Men's Watch Model: FC-303RMS6B6


Nice boat. Affordable.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

juderiverman said:


> Nice boat. Affordable.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Really tempted but shipping to my country is $89!

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

gormless said:


> Really tempted but shipping to my country is $89!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Yes, same here.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## Flo7 (Oct 27, 2017)

nordwulf said:


> ToM has a promotion of $25 store credit for every $100 spent up to $300 credit. Ends at midnight PDT today.
> 
> For example, that brings this one down to only $400.


Hi,

Do you have a shop link?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronohound said:


> Snagged it..:-!
> Like I need another watch :roll:
> Damn enablers :-d


Typical of Amazon, after you bought it, the price jumped to *$425*


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Flo7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have a shop link?


ToM is Touch of Modern, but the $25 store credit for each $100 spent offer has expired. Also note that you have to register in order to view their site.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Typical of Amazon, after you bought it, the price jumped to *$425*


If I recall the one being sold at the lower price was from a different seller (possibly Amazon direct) than those still available.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

juderiverman said:


> Nice boat. Affordable.


The FC watch with the car was only $249, so that's a pretty expensive boat!


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> The FC watch with the car was only $249, so that's a pretty expensive boat!


Still available?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumpweed said:


> Still available?


Nope

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...healey-automatic-limited-edition-fc-303wgh5b6


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

$401

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...al-leather-strap-men-s-watch-fc303wgh5b6.html










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

*BREITLING*

*Men's Swiss Made Automatic Chrono Superocean Heritage Watch*

$2,999.99
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/product/men-accessories-watches-jewelry/Men's-Swiss-Made-Automatic-Chrono-Superocean-Heritage-Watch/1000260457











automatic movement, chronograph, unidirectional rotating bezel with black ion plated top ring, black dial with luminous hands and hour markers, scratch resistant sapphire crystal, black rubber strap, water resistant to 200 meters (660 feet) 
46mm stainless steel case 
deployment clasp 
swiss made 
Not returnable in store 
style #:1000260457 
Item requires signature for delivery 

Does not appear to come with a boat.


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

Breitling at Tjmaxx... wow


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Zodiac STP1-11 automatics for $371 after code BOO30

ZODIAC Watch,Jetomatic Watch ZO9101 | WatchStation&reg Online Store

ZODIAC Watch,Jetomatic Watch ZO9102 | WatchStation&reg Online Store

$420 for the black version.
ZODIAC Watch,Jetomatic Watch ZO9100 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Mido Great Wall COSC Chronometer for $495 with code TPDEAL-MIDO

This is an ETA 2836-2, which is one of my favorite affordable movements. The day and date typically snap together very close to midnight.

https://www.timepiece.com/mido-watch-m0196311603700.html


----------



## dougleeknowles (Oct 27, 2017)

Victorinox Men's 241667 Alliance 40mm Silver Watch
Amazon currently has this VSA automatic on a bracelet for $189. Smash and grab!


----------



## gustophersmob (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks like they also have the white dial alliance on leather for the same price:

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Swiss-Alliance-Automatic-241666/dp/B00KG71T0C/

And the gold case with brown leather infantry automatic for $179.99:

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-241646-Infantry-Mechanical-Leather/dp/B00JG7KXKA/


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Update from NYC Worn and Wound Windup fair:
- Stowa reps do not have anything for sale, only help ordering online - disappointing;
- Orient was quite nice and I chatted with Marc and bought Mako USA II - the watch is just gorgeous in person; also saw New Sun and Moon v3 - also very beautiful but I will wait until 50percent holiday sale. He also has bambinos and some other entry level stuff - no stars or Mforces, but those blue Bambinos look cool
- Oris has around 20–25 different models and 20percent off, but their prices are still much much higher than grey market, but good way to handle and look at the watch you want;
- Mondaine has mostly regular quartz watches, but there are 1 auto and 1 58-second quartz (this is pretty cool, second hand moves like one from low-beat handwinding watch and stops for 2 seconds every minute), offer is 15 percent off, those guys look like negotiating lower if you offer cash deal.


The rest of the room are micro brands and straps companies, and my lunch time already ran out, except Worn and Wound actually had nice leather natos, green one made of shell cordovan for 50$ was especially nice.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

gustophersmob said:


> Looks like they also have the white dial alliance on leather for the same price:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Swiss-Alliance-Automatic-241666/dp/B00KG71T0C/
> 
> ...


I prefer this design for $205.

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-241546-Officers-Display-Automatic/dp/B008K5R08C/


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow! Even one on a bracelet for $189.99! Seems like a great value, too bad I just don't see myself wearing it too often. https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-2...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=R26CTXGPBS6A1PC1CYJC

Edit: Oops, missed that the Victorinox bargain OP already mentioned the bracelet version. Sorry.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

iuam said:


> Breitling at Tjmaxx... wow


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## gustophersmob (Apr 7, 2006)

dumberdrummer said:


> Wow! Even one on a bracelet for $189.99! Seems like a great value, too bad I just don't see myself wearing it too often. https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-2...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=R26CTXGPBS6A1PC1CYJC
> 
> Edit: Oops, missed that the Victorinox bargain OP already mentioned the bracelet version. Sorry.


If the lug to lug wasn't so long, It would be on the way to me now.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

VadimMkin said:


> - Orient was quite nice and I chatted with Marc and bought Mako USA II - the watch is just gorgeous in person; also saw New Sun and Moon v3 - also very beautiful but I will wait until 50percent holiday sale. He also has bambinos and some other entry level stuff - no stars or Mforces, but those blue Bambinos look cool
> .


I still can't get over the fact that the V4 of the Bambino is 42mm. That seems massive for a dress watch. I know a lot of people who thought it was too big at 40mm, so I wonder what made them change.


----------



## Bred38 (Sep 17, 2017)

And another mechanical super watch for palm trees, sea, wine and white trousers ... $289

https://www.ebay.com/itm/391885836105


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

And another TJMaxx Breitling:

*BREITLING*
Men's Swiss Made Automatic Superocean Heritage 42 Watch

$2,299.99

(EDIT: they ran out of these)

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...matic-Superocean-Heritage-42-Watch/1000260463

...


automatic movement, unidirectional rotating bezel with black ion plated top ring, black dial with luminous hands and hour markers, scratch resistant sapphire crystal, black rubber strap, gift box included, water resistant to 200 meters (660 feet) 
42mm stainless steel case 
deployment clasp 
swiss made 
Not returnable in store 
style #:1000260463 
Item requires signature for delivery


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

ctentzeras said:


> I still can't get over the fact that the V4 of the Bambino is 42mm. That seems massive for a dress watch. I know a lot of people who thought it was too big at 40mm, so I wonder what made them change.


The arms race with Seiko to create the worlds biggest dress watch.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

VadimMkin said:


> Update from NYC Worn and Wound Windup fair:
> Orient was quite nice and I chatted with Marc and bought Mako USA II - the watch is just gorgeous in person.


Congrats on the Mako USA. I just purchased one myself - great affordable value.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Frozentundra (Oct 4, 2017)

sal4 said:


> Congrats on the Mako USA. I just purchased one myself - great affordable value.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


At what price does this become a deal? $150-$170 range?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

World of Watches has a deal on FC below. Link.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

gustophersmob said:


> Looks like they also have the white dial alliance on leather for the same price:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Swiss-Alliance-Automatic-241666/dp/B00KG71T0C/
> 
> ...


Swiss made automatic officially dropped to 200 dollars mark.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

tissotguy said:


> World of Watches has a deal on FC below. Link.
> 
> View attachment 12611789


The FC Healey at 250 bucks on ToM is unbeatable. Healey is limited and with race car.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

And Gemnation is at it again with the red bezel 300m Revue Thommen 17571.6136 chrono for $685 -- they seem to do a very heavy discount like this one, two, or three times a year.

Now, that's a fine price for any 7750, for sure, and particularly for this one, but a few points:

* On 12/5/16, I bought this on an Amazon Lightning Deal for $639, so it's possible it could go lower... but probably not much... and I've waited in situations like this and got shut out. My sense is that even the deal prices for grey market chronos in this price range is drifting slightly higher....

* Here's what's really weird:_This one is listed as 100m WR, and Evine lists it at 100m. _(And a much higher price.) When I bought mine, it was listed at 300m on multiple websites. The ad has gotta be wrong... right? They couldn't do that-- downgrade the WR for a particular model number? Or could they? What do you guys think?

Anyway, it's a great watch for auto chrono freaks, (for those who don't mind it's quirks-- smallness, thickness, and fit and finish more like a thousand dollar watch than the list price of over three large.) Here's the link.

Revue Thommen Diver Men's Watch Model: 17571.6136


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

I am seeing various Seiko Recraft watches for around $100 on jet.com and amazon. They are too large for me, but I like the looks of this SNKN70 for ~$90:









Links:

https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Recraft-Automatic-Mens-Watch-SNKN70/8f439ea3ecb5410a8020219d5fe10101

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Recraft-Japanese-Automatic-Leather/dp/B0188LDADQ
"... Seiko caliber 7S26 automatic movement with a 40-hour power reserve. Scratch resistant mineral crystal. Pull / push crown. Transparent case back. Case size: 45 mm. Case thickness: 11.4 mm. Round case shape. Band width: 22 mm. Tang clasp. Water resistant at 50 meters / 165 feet. ..."


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Catalyzt said:


> And Gemnation is at it again with the red bezel 300m Revue Thommen 17571.6136 chrono for $685 -- they seem to do a very heavy discount like this one, two, or three times a year.
> 
> Now, that's a fine price for any 7750, for sure, and particularly for this one, but a few points:
> 
> ...


Gemnation has a general Revue Thommen sale running at the moment; the Airspeed chronos are mid-600s and three handers start at $300: Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

BostonCharlie said:


> I am seeing various Seiko Recraft watches for around $100 on jet.com and amazon. They are too large for me, but I like the looks of this SNKN70 for ~$90:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All 100 bucks watch should use sapphire.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Catalyzt said:


> And Gemnation is at it again with the red bezel 300m Revue Thommen 17571.6136 chrono for $685 -- they seem to do a very heavy discount like this one, two, or three times a year.
> 
> Now, that's a fine price for any 7750, for sure, and particularly for this one, but a few points:
> 
> ...


The photo of the back of the watch shows that it is 1000 ft/300m.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

For anyone in the Baltimore/DC area, Little Treasury Jewelers in Crofton, MD is having a watch event today (2-day event, I went yesterday). Lots of different high end brands that you don't find at a typical AD, such as Bremont, Speake Marin, U-Boat, Ball, GS, FC. Apparently they also have special event pricing, but I'm tapped out for watch buying at the moment so didn't see what kind of deals could be had. But some of the sales guys seemed hungry.


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Continuing with Gemnation offers, deal of the day is Corum Admiral's Cup Chronograph 42 for $2795, 65 percent off MSRP ( model 98410198-F502AN)


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Tomo has VICTORINOX sale

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/victorinox-055e04b2-0763-4cc1-891b-a4ac2c19280d


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

*Edox Hydro-Sub 500M Quartz
$312.50*
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Edox-53200-3NGM-GIN-Mens-Watch-Hydro-Sub-Grey-Dial-Quartz-Black-Master-Lock-500M/292301227175?epid=2256038637&hash=item440e82c4a7:g:4kMAAOSwLN5WjZjp


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

PetrosD said:


> The photo of the back of the watch shows that it is 1000 ft/300m.


There are a few 7750 chronographs that I've seen floating in the $750 neighborhood. One was supposedly the unbranded Maratac. They all had a 300m case. My guess is someone was confused and published a typo.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Slickdeals has BMW quartz chronograph $89

https://slickdeals.net/f/10693492-i...nograph-watch-various-styles-89-free-shipping


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Worth the $7.40 I paid. Does not feel as cheap as my first Croton.

















I think it may be having a heart-attack.










mannal said:


> I had $12 in Amazon credits to spend. All-in for $7.40.


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Wow those numbers (+55 s/d, 215 amplitude) are absolutely horrible. I would think that movement could fail any day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmwilliamson2 (Nov 27, 2015)

right_hook said:


> *Edox Hydro-Sub 500M Quartz
> $312.50*
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Edox-53200-3NGM-GIN-Mens-Watch-Hydro-Sub-Grey-Dial-Quartz-Black-Master-Lock-500M/292301227175?epid=2256038637&hash=item440e82c4a7:g:4kMAAOSwLN5WjZjp
> 
> View attachment 12613531


Where is this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

jmwilliamson2 said:


> Where is this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? You didn't see the link in the post you quoted?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Edox-53200-3NGM-GIN-Mens-Watch-Hydro-Sub-Grey-Dial-Quartz-Black-Master-Lock-500M/292301227175?epid=2256038637&hash=item440e82c4a7:g :4kMAAOSwLN5WjZjp


----------



## gustophersmob (Apr 7, 2006)

Couple of green dial Momentum Atlas on Amazon for just under $80.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000PDETCC/

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007MKNJVI/


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Amazon is an AD for Momentum so those are covered directly by St. Moritz. They have a Service Center in Washington State and obviously Canada. Their Customer Service is Top Notch.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

I like the look of this watch....especially if I owned a BMW, but 48mm is a bit much.



dumpweed said:


> Slickdeals has BMW quartz chronograph $89
> 
> https://slickdeals.net/f/10693492-i...nograph-watch-various-styles-89-free-shipping
> 
> View attachment 12614383


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Jomashop Swiss Military chronograph divers 71% off at $239. Yellow, blue, white, black dials. Nice 44mm size but a little tall at 17mm.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

gustophersmob said:


> Couple of green dial Momentum Atlas on Amazon for just under $80.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000PDETCC/
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007MKNJVI/


$67 for this one.

https://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-SP00G14G-Atlas-Green-Snowboard/dp/B0032FPH8U/


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> I like the look of this watch....especially if I owned a BMW, but 48mm is a bit much.


If I owned a BMW, I'm not sure I'd also need to own a BMW watch. Doesn't really send the right signal IMO.

BMW Motorsport NATO straps though, absolutely!


----------



## Bred38 (Sep 17, 2017)

Our Russian watch... АМФИБИЯ $195 too expensive for me...but nice

https://meranom.com/en/amfibia/scuba/vostok-watch-amphibia-scuba-2415-070798.html


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

eljay said:


> If I owned a BMW, I'm not sure I'd also need to own a BMW watch. Doesn't really send the right signal IMO.
> 
> BMW Motorsport NATO straps though, absolutely!


How about some BMW mankinis? Want some?
I have a whole box of them. Turns out I didn't need so many.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> How about some BMW mankinis? Want some?
> I have a whole box of them. Turns out I didn't need so many.


What size and do you ship to Australia?


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Most of the BMW owners I've met would absolutely rock a 48mm watch, a BMW hat, BMW shoes and a mankini. They are fun to pass on the track though.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Bred38 said:


> Our Russian watch... АМФИБИЯ $195 too expensive for me...but nice
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amfibia/scuba/vostok-watch-amphibia-scuba-2415-070798.html


Nice looking.

But, Average daily rate: -20+60 sec.

Honest attitude though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sharp looking 7750 dress chrono for $595.

https://www.amazon.com/Louis-Erard-78269AA02-BDC02-Automatic-Chronograph/dp/B0098TNMZE/


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Titanium automatic sport watch for $388.

https://www.amazon.com/Mido-Ocean-Star-M011-430-47-051-02-Titanium/dp/B00CAXBQA8/










Edit: We have a lurker. :-d

Mido Ocean Star Titanium $389 + FS M011.430.47.051.02


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Swiss made quartz with tritium for $123.

https://www.amazon.com/Zeno-6709-515Q-A19-Divers-Analog-Display/dp/B00KX8R87C/


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

The Watch Factory has an opening special of 50% off plus free express shipping for 24 hours. Use the code* TH1SISUNRE4L

*They claim to be an AD for several brands, but being new I cannot vouch for them. Current shipping is to Australia and New Zealand only.

"Get an extra 50% off site-wide for only 24 hours. Simply use the Voucher at checkout with a minimum spend of $300 on any watch or watches purchased. This includes any already reduced items!
Limit of one redemption per new sign up. Cannot be used in conjunction with other vouchers. No change of mind.
Offer ends 8pm AEDT Monday 30th October, 2017."

The discount brings this Swiss Philip Watch Heritage chronograph with an ETA 7750 down to AU $449.45 or US $345.84 among others


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Swiss made quartz with tritium for $123.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Zeno-6709-515Q-A19-Divers-Analog-Display/dp/B00KX8R87C/


I bought one of those last year for $94 but inside the box was a rose gold Zeno automatic dress watch, lol. Maybe I should of kept the auto but I returned for refund and didn't order another.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Cvp33 said:


> Most of the BMW owners I've met would absolutely rock a 48mm watch, a BMW hat, BMW shoes and a mankini. They are fun to pass on the track though.


Reminds me of the time my buddy and I let the intern drive to lunch. We get in his M3, and he immediately puts on his M3 driving gloves for the 2 mile ride to Red Robin. From the backseat, my buddy texts me, "gloves?"

He was known as Gloves henceforth.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> How about some BMW mankinis? Want some?
> I have a whole box of them. Turns out I didn't need so many.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## bnf1963 (Jul 15, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Sharp looking 7750 dress chrono for $595.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Louis-Erard-78269AA02-BDC02-Automatic-Chronograph/dp/B0098TNMZE/


Nice watch, recently sold out quickly on Tom. Very strange this one is not sold out yet!!!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

daschlag said:


> Reminds me of the time my buddy and I let the intern drive to lunch. We get in his M3, and he immediately puts on his M3 driving gloves for the 2 mile ride to Red Robin. From the backseat, my buddy texts me, "gloves?"
> 
> He was known as Gloves henceforth.


Where do you work where the intern makes enough to afford an M3?


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Where do you work where the intern makes enough to afford an M3?


Haha, my thought exactly and do you have any openings for $80k janitors or something.


----------



## RolandDelacroix (Jul 27, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> Most of the BMW owners I've met would absolutely rock a 48mm watch, a BMW hat, BMW shoes and a mankini. They are fun to pass on the track though.


I know, I was gonna say, Have you known many BMW owners? They are a breed all their own.

source: 5 years in auto parts.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BREITLING Men's Swiss Made Automatic Superocean Heritage 42 Watch $2,299.99











automatic movement, white dial with luminous hands and hour markers, scratch resistant sapphire crystal, black rubber strap, water resistant to 200 meters (660 feet), gift box included
42mm stainless steel case, unifirectional bezel with black ion plated top ring
deployment clasp
swiss made
Not returnable in store
style #:1000260461
Item requires signature for delivery

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...matic-Superocean-Heritage-42-Watch/1000260461


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Where do you work where the intern makes enough to afford an M3?


We make rockets and go to Mars and stuff like that. The intern already had patents to his name.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

daschlag said:


> We make rockets and go to Mars and stuff like that. The intern already had patents to his name.


Now that´s cool!
First watch on the moon was the speedmaster, what's going to be the first one on Mars?


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Found this Citizen Satellite Wave at a local Kohl's store. Discounted 80% off MSRP for $230. The cashier found a 20% off coupon that worked. And another $10 coupon. Came to about $180 with tax. The usually don't go below $500 online. I am really trying hard to reduce my collection but you can't simply walk away from a deal like this..


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

daschlag said:


> We make rockets and go to Mars and stuff like that. The intern already had patents to his name.


Ahh SpaceX, gotcha. That's makes sense .


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> Found this Citizen Satellite Wave at a local Kohl's store. Discounted 80% off MSRP for $230. The cashier found a 20% off coupon that worked. And another $10 coupon. Came to about $180 with tax. The usually don't go below $500 online. I am really trying hard to reduce my collection but you can't simply walk away from a deal like this.. :-d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! What's the model number?


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

CC3005-85E


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

daschlag said:


> Reminds me of the time my buddy and I let the intern drive to lunch. We get in his M3, and he immediately puts on his M3 driving gloves for the 2 mile ride to Red Robin. From the backseat, my buddy texts me, "gloves?"
> 
> He was known as Gloves henceforth.


LMAO, as an owner of a BMW that makes me go.... :roll:
We aren't all like that :-d


----------



## SawDoc441 (Sep 12, 2016)

Does anyone know Howe often the $50 Amex/Ashford deal happens? I went online to activate it, and it looks to be expired?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

daschlag said:


> Reminds me of the time my buddy and I let the intern drive to lunch. We get in his M3, and he immediately puts on his M3 driving gloves for the 2 mile ride to Red Robin. From the backseat, my buddy texts me, "gloves?"
> 
> He was known as Gloves henceforth.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Ahh SpaceX, gotcha. That's makes sense .


Maybe, but SpaceX seems to have put a severe dent in the gravy train. Has ULA halved its prices once, or twice, since Falcon 9 was approved for government work? I don't remember.

And SpaceX hasn't been to Mars.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

BostonCharlie said:


> BREITLING Men's Swiss Made Automatic Superocean Heritage 42 Watch $2,299.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A grail. At TJMAX.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Am I missing something? I did a quick search for The Watch Factory and a few options came up. None of the options seemed very legit and one was a .IN address


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

RolandDelacroix said:


> I know, I was gonna say, Have you known many BMW owners? They are a breed all their own.
> 
> source: 5 years in auto parts.


Yes from my track events.

source: whining about how much cheaper US cars are to maintain whilst they still drive a BMW.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

tinpusher said:


> Am I missing something? I did a quick search for The Watch Factory and a few options came up. None of the options seemed very legit and one was a .IN address


From another Aussie site:

"Unfortunately our site doesn't have any reviews yet, as we're still pretty new.
The reviews you have found from the watch factory are probably associated to an Indian or UK site. We are NOT associated with them."

"All inventory is owned and stored in Australia."

Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Techme said:


> From another Aussie site:
> 
> "Unfortunately our site doesn't have any reviews yet, as we're still pretty new.
> The reviews you have found from the watch factory are probably associated to an Indian or UK site. We are NOT associated with them."
> ...


What a clumsy way to launch a brand. Pick something awfully generic and then spend your time explaining you're not these other companies with the same name...


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

So I hesitate to post this, because it seems suspicious, but thought I'd let the buyer beware. Newegg has a Frederique Constant Peking to Paris Rally watch for $531. The cheapest comparison I could find quickly was on Ebay for $999. Most places are over $1000. There are no reviews of the watch on Newegg, and the seller has very mixed reviews.










https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA6JY6D95973


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ctentzeras said:


> So I hesitate to post this, because it seems suspicious, but thought I'd let the buyer beware. Newegg has a Frederique Constant Peking to Paris Rally watch for $531. The cheapest comparison I could find quickly was on Ebay for $999. Most places are over $1000. There are no reviews of the watch on Newegg, and the seller has very mixed reviews.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA6JY6D95973


$439 on ToM.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...paris-automatic-limited-edition-fc-303wbrp5b6


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Orient for $88. Order from My Gift Stop to save tax.

https://www.amazon.com/Orient-ER27007W-Classic-Automatic-Watch/dp/B00A6GFCJC?tag=dealmoon-20


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

juderiverman said:


> A grail. At TJMAX.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


lol


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

ctentzeras said:


> So I hesitate to post this, because it seems suspicious, but thought I'd let the buyer beware. Newegg has a Frederique Constant Peking to Paris Rally watch for $531. The cheapest comparison I could find quickly was on Ebay for $999. Most places are over $1000. There are no reviews of the watch on Newegg, and the seller has very mixed reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take "Places Brush Script Font Should Not Be Used" for $200, Alex.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Fossil has a sale on watch straps many for $8 .. i have bought natos on sale before pretty good quality . Boo20 knocks another 20% off .

https://www.fossil.com/us/en/men/sale/watches.pageSize135.html?filter=xf_cas_f32_ntk_cs:Watch Straps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Breitling just redesigned the SuperOcean Heritage line to swap out the ETA with their "in house" movement(actually the Tudor movement from the Pelagos/Black Bay), so I imagine TJ Maxx just struck gold on a AD clearing inventory and couldn't turn down the price they were offered. They have had couple of Breitlings posted in the past few weeks.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Damn, checked everywhere EXCEPT ToM before I posted. Looked on the bay, Ashford, Joma, and a couple other retailers. Forgot all about ToM.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

justin86 said:


> I'll take "Places Brush Script Font Should Not Be Used" for $200, Alex.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


A forum favorite, you'll know it by the little dog with the electric tail.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Forgive me if this has been posted. Hamilton American Classic Railroad automatic, model H40415135, at Ashford, $388 with coupon code 'AFFCLASSI388'
Be Frugal cash back takes it to $368.60. ETA2824-2 movement and right-sized at 38mm.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...oad-auto/H40415135.pid?so=1&nid=sct_H40415135


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

ctentzeras said:


> So I hesitate to post this, because it seems suspicious, but thought I'd let the buyer beware. Newegg has a Frederique Constant Peking to Paris Rally watch for $531. The cheapest comparison I could find quickly was on Ebay for $999. Most places are over $1000. There are no reviews of the watch on Newegg, and the seller has very mixed reviews.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA6JY6D95973


You can get the Healey version from CWS for $402. I like the blue better than the red.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...al-leather-strap-men-s-watch-fc303wgh5b6.html


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

20% off all orange and black NATO straps from Clockwork Synergy. Kinda lame that other colors are not included but it is in the holiday spirit.

https://www.clockworksynergy.com/


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

^Black Friday is close........ I suspect there'll be greater sales at that point on Nato Straps at the very least ;-)


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> 20% off all orange and black NATO straps from Clockwork Synergy. Kinda lame that other colors are not included but it is in the holiday spirit.
> 
> https://www.clockworksynergy.com/


Feel like they saw my last purchase through the window.









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## The_Horologist (Sep 17, 2017)

halaku said:


> Fossil has a sale on watch straps many for $8 .. i have bought natos on sale before pretty good quality . Boo20 knocks another 20% off .
> 
> https://www.fossil.com/us/en/men/sale/watches.pageSize135.html?filter=xf_cas_f32_ntk_cs:Watch Straps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just picked up two straps, used the code and got free shipping. $13 for two leather straps isnt bad at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

MstrDabbles said:


> Feel like they saw my last purchase through the window.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome watch. Need a deal posted on that one. How big is it?


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

halaku said:


> Fossil has a sale on watch straps many for $8 .. i have bought natos on sale before pretty good quality . Boo20 knocks another 20% off .
> 
> https://www.fossil.com/us/en/men/sale/watches.pageSize135.html?filter=xf_cas_f32_ntk_cs:Watch Straps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Some of the silicone ones look very much like the ones I've seen on feeBay for only a couple of bucks. Minus the Fossil buckle of course. I have no idea about the leather and nylon ones, but I am dubious.


halaku said:


> Fossil has a sale on watch straps many for $8 .. i have bought natos on sale before pretty good quality . Boo20 knocks another 20% off .
> 
> https://www.fossil.com/us/en/men/sale/watches.pageSize135.html?filter=xf_cas_f32_ntk_cs:Watch Straps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


sent from your mamma's house


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

karlito said:


> Some of the silicone ones look very much like the ones I've seen on feeBay for only a couple of bucks. Minus the Fossil buckle of course. I have no idea about the leather and nylon ones, but I am dubious.
> 
> sent from your mamma's house


dont be. Fossil straps are pretty decent. They use quick release spring bars too. I was pleasantly surprised. I have only had experience with the leather and nato options. As for your comment about the silicone...I mean come on...dont they all LOOK about the same in pictures?


----------



## feltharg01 (Jun 28, 2015)

Fossil silicone is damn great! Can’t compare with ANYTHING at that price. Natos are great too, high quality (much much better than I.e. cheapestnatostraps which are actually the same as the fleabay general crap)


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

One (1) Victorinox INOX for $195 at Watchmann. *This watch is secondhand* but seems a great price and comes from the personal collection of a reputable dealer. Fresh battery, pressure checked, 30-day warranty. https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=inox


----------



## bnf1963 (Jul 15, 2017)

nordwulf said:


> ctentzeras said:
> 
> 
> > So I hesitate to post this, because it seems suspicious, but thought I'd let the buyer beware. Newegg has a Frederique Constant Peking to Paris Rally watch for $531. The cheapest comparison I could find quickly was on Ebay for $999. Most places are over $1000. There are no reviews of the watch on Newegg, and the seller has very mixed reviews.
> ...


It was on Tom for 249 last week.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

ctentzeras said:


> So I hesitate to post this, because it seems suspicious, but thought I'd let the buyer beware. Newegg has a Frederique Constant Peking to Paris Rally watch for $531. The cheapest comparison I could find quickly was on Ebay for $999. Most places are over $1000. There are no reviews of the watch on Newegg, and the seller has very mixed reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was 450 at ToM days ago,

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

How are fossil's bracelets? Borealis Scorpionfish came in today but bracelet is just barely too big even adjusted all the way with all the links out - and I have a decently sized wrist at 7.25". They have a 24mm for $20 before the 20% but I'm not really a fan of oysters but if it's good quality I may bite. On another note what are some good affordable 24mm bracelets? Bonus points if they taper to 20mm to fit the spectacular Borealis ratcheting clasp. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Amazon deal today only for $239.99. MSRP is $750 which makes it a great deal for a Citizen at 68% off.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005BS2ENC/


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Amazon deal today only for $239.99. MSRP is $750 which makes it a great deal for a Citizen at 68% off.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005BS2ENC/


No longer available.

Be well,

AZ


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

snagged one, thanks


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Amazon deal today only for $239.99. MSRP is $750 which makes it a great deal for a Citizen at 68% off.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005BS2ENC/


Perfect watch if not boring to you. Sapphire, eco, date; and extra, GMT, perpetual calendar, and others.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BREITLING Men's Swiss Made Automatic Ii Avenger Seawolf Diver Watch $2,399.99











automatic movement, unidirectional rotating bezel, screw lock crown, rubber strap with branding, water resistant to 3000 meters (10000 feet), gift box included
45mm stainless steel case
deployment clasp
swiss made
Not returnable in store
style #:1000245809
Item requires signature for delivery

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...tic-Ii-Avenger-Seawolf-Diver-Watch/1000245809


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

*Orient Bambino V4* in deep blue is back in stock at CreationWatches.com for *$140* (*123€*) with free DHL Express Priority Shipping with Insurance (2-4 days worldwide).

[edit] also covered by Orient 1-year international warranty as specified on CW: http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...atic-fac08004d0-ac08004d-mens-watch-9324.html

Nicolas


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Being Halloween, if anyone has a little kid they want to gift a watch to later (in about 2 months).

This has to be the cheapest rotating bezel you can buy.

The Casio MRW which atm is going for $13.10
https://www.amazon.com/Casio-MRW200...1&psd=1&keywords=casio&refinements=p_89:Casio

Price range:
https://camelcamelcamel.com/Casio-MRW200H-3BV-Neo-Display-Sport-Watch/product/B00CMO8CCU


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Being Halloween, if anyone has a little kid they want to gift a watch to later (in about 2 months).
> 
> This has to be the cheapest rotating bezel you can buy.
> 
> ...


Man, this would be an absolute must for my son if it was a little smaller, or he was a little bigger. 43mm is big on me, although it'd be fine for this style of watch. Any other cheap rotating bezel watches that are super affordable. My son is 6, so I'm not looking for something that's going to last forever, but he's obsessed with my watches where the bezel rotates.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Massdrop is offering Seiko "Fifty Fathoms" SNZH in several colors. $124.99 would be the lowest price in some time.*
*
View attachment 12621111


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

ctentzeras said:


> Man, this would be an absolute must for my son if it was a little smaller, or he was a little bigger. 43mm is big on me, although it'd be fine for this style of watch. Any other cheap rotating bezel watches that are super affordable. My son is 6, so I'm not looking for something that's going to last forever, but he's obsessed with my watches where the bezel rotates.


Casio LRW200H is the women's version, 34mm and looks just like the men's. Amazon probably has it too, This is an eBay link. Size would be perfect for a 6YO.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-LRW2...469080&hash=item3624818c66:g:1HQAAOSwLN5WmAO3


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

As a kid, my son's first watches were Casios, but he hated their stock straps. Maybe a Halloween Casio + Halloween nato? In other words, can you put a nato strap on such a Casio?


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> Casio LRW200H is the women's version, 34mm and looks just like the men's. Amazon probably has it too, This is an eBay link. Size would be perfect for a 6YO.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-LRW2...469080&hash=item3624818c66:g:1HQAAOSwLN5WmAO3


Nice! Definitely a stocking stuffer.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

There are some serious BMW fans out there. This actually sold!

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...06-cd17f2a0ac0e/vi52-watch-winder-dark-chrome

Still one left:
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-a006-cd17f2a0ac0e/vi52-watch-winder-raw-iron


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

RyanD said:


> There are some serious BMW fans out there. This actually sold!
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...06-cd17f2a0ac0e/vi52-watch-winder-dark-chrome
> 
> ...


In all fairness the M-series of inline-6 engines is nothing short of historic. If there was a HoF for IC engines, it would make it in on the first ballot. And if - *if* - that winder was bought by BMW owner, it likely means they are most likely not among the legion of posers, but rather that it was bought by a BMW owner who understands and appreciates their rich motor sports heritage.

While I agree that most BMW drivers are intolerably narcissistic in their driving/parking habits, I would also posit the same applies to drivers of MB, Porsches, Audis, and for whatever reason, Acuras, which seem to come standard-equipped with driver's side d-bags.

Signed, 
A BMW owner who actively participated in motor sports for years and who wouldn't be caught dead wearing that fanboi watch upthread.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

TheSanDiegan said:


> In all fairness the M-series of inline-6 engines is nothing short of historic. If there was a HoF for IC engines, it would make it in on the first ballot. And if - *if* - that winder was bought by BMW owner, it likely means they are most likely not among the legion of posers, but rather that it was bought by a BMW owner who understands and appreciates their rich motor sports heritage.
> 
> While I agree that most BMW drivers are intolerably narcissistic in their driving habits, I would also posit the same applies to drivers of MB, Audis, and for whatever reason, Acuras, which seem to come standard-equipped with driver's side .........s.
> 
> ...


As awesome as that winder is, you could buy a BMW block and make it yourself for about 1/10th that cost. But most BMW owners aren't that bright.

Signed,

BMW owner


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

RyanD said:


> As awesome as that winder is, *you could buy a BMW block and make it yourself for about 1/10th that cost*. But most BMW owners aren't that bright.
> 
> Signed,
> 
> BMW owner


Ha! Great point.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Area Trend on eBay has a couple of what I consider some of the nicest-looking ana-digis around, Citizen Promaster Wingman (Wingmen?), at really good prices. They are double or more these amounts on their website, too.

The all-stainless JQ8000-50E is $126.38:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Me...395982?hash=item212f4b788e:g:ozgAAOSw3WxZ1A67

...And the not-obnoxiously two-tone JQ8004-59E is only $98.99!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Me...d=152728708455&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042

These are both much more on Area Trend's website. Jet has the all-stainless one at the same price, but they want state tax from me and no longer have that first-three-purchases coupon code. Everywhere else is much more on these.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

halaku said:


> Fossil has a sale on watch straps many for $8 .. i have bought natos on sale before pretty good quality . Boo20 knocks another 20% off .
> 
> https://www.fossil.com/us/en/men/sale/watches.pageSize135.html?filter=xf_cas_f32_ntk_cs:Watch Straps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm just catching up on this thread and wanted to say thanks. 4 straps and $32 poorer I'm pretty happy actually. I wish I had seen it earlier and might have had more selection-- but still a great deal.


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

mougino said:


> *Orient Bambino V4* in deep blue is back in stock at CreationWatches.com for *$140* (*123€*) with free DHL Express Priority Shipping with Insurance (2-4 days worldwide).
> 
> Nicolas


Amazon Warehouse Deals has the same model for $116 (Condition - good) and $122 (condition - Like New)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Perrelet Seacraft chrono for $1450 from Radcliffe Jewelers with 15-month warranty. You can also make them an offer. If I didn't already have one, I'd buy it. This is Omega quality for half the price.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/142558831869?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

ctentzeras said:


> Man, this would be an absolute must for my son if it was a little smaller, or he was a little bigger. 43mm is big on me, although it'd be fine for this style of watch. Any other cheap rotating bezel watches that are super affordable. My son is 6, so I'm not looking for something that's going to last forever, but he's obsessed with my watches where the bezel rotates.


Well, either way (whicheber version) be sure to let us know your opinion about it.

Anyhow, I forgot to state the bezel is bidirectional.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

VadimMkin said:


> Amazon Warehouse Deals has the same model for $116 (Condition - good) and $122 (condition - Like New)


These are reconditioned right, so without the manufacturer warranty?


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> ctentzeras said:
> 
> 
> > Man, this would be an absolute must for my son if it was a little smaller, or he was a little bigger. 43mm is big on me, although it'd be fine for this style of watch. Any other cheap rotating bezel watches that are super affordable. My son is 6, so I'm not looking for something that's going to last forever, but he's obsessed with my watches where the bezel rotates.
> ...


I definitely will do a review of it, maybe even with the twist of also having my son do his own thoughts too. On top of that, I have a women's Vostok that I plan on having my wife review with me when I give her it for Christmas.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Neymar dive watches on sale @ Amazon. Lotta watch for $199.

https://www.amazon.com/NEYMAR-1000m...=6358539011&psd=1&keywords=neymar+watch&psc=1


----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

Cvp33 said:


> Neymar dive watches on sale @ Amazon. Lotta watch for $199.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/NEYMAR-1000m...=6358539011&psd=1&keywords=neymar+watch&psc=1
> 
> View attachment 12622239


There is homage and then there is shameless. I'll let you decide.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

KANESTER said:


> There is homage and then there is shameless. I'll let you decide.


Yes, I'm aware that this is very similar to offerings from Squale, Steinhart, Tiger Concept, Tisell and Invicta. I'll let you decide whom should be most offended.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> Neymar dive watches on sale @ Amazon. Lotta watch for $199.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/NEYMAR-1000m...=6358539011&psd=1&keywords=neymar+watch&psc=1
> 
> View attachment 12622239


This reminds me of this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


>


Ah, Sniff Petrol....love his ads

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Ossamanity said:


> This reminds me of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this of course reminds me of this:


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Ossamanity said:


> This reminds me of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about this one?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Let's get it back on topic please.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Variations of this fashion skeleton watch seem to pop up everywhere online, but this is the only one I've liked. And the price is nice:

KENNETH COLE NEW YORK Men's Automatic Skeleton Bracelet Watch $69.99











gift box included, water resistant to 30 meters (100 feet)
42mm x 48.5mm stainless steel case and bracelet
deployment clasp
imported
style #:1000252619

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/product/men-accessories-watches-jewelry/Men's-Automatic-Skeleton-Bracelet-Watch/1000252619


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Leftlane sports is having a 31% off sale which brings this timex to 17.22 








https://www.leftlanesports.com/Product.aspx?l=00280105306400000000&p=TMX01511
Quick ebay search shows anywhere from 19 to 89 and above ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

What's the movement?



BostonCharlie said:


> Variations of this fashion skeleton watch seem to pop up everywhere online, but this is the only one I've liked. And the price is nice:
> 
> *KENNETH COLE NEW YORK*
> 
> ...


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

mougino said:


> These are reconditioned right, so without the manufacturer warranty?


Warehouse Deals do not have a warranty, only 30-day return period. At the same time, Creation Watches store is not an AD, so no manufacturer's warranty as well.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

VadimMkin said:


> Warehouse Deals do not have a warranty, only 30-day return period. At the same time, Creation Watches store is not an AD, so no manufacturer's warranty as well.


Common mistake but yes, non-AD watches are still covered by the manufacturer warranty if the watch is genuine. Read this whole thread to learn more:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=747493


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

NOT A DEAL



mougino said:


> Common mistake but yes, non-AD watches are still covered by the manufacturer warranty if the watch is genuine. Read this whole thread to learn more:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=747493


I have read the entire thread and didn't see anyone stating that Grey market watches are covered by the manufacturer warranty. Could you provide more info on this? Sorry for the no deal post

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Another Warehouse Deal - Stuhrling 362.33152 with Valjoux 7750 movement goes for $315.57. https://www.amazon.com/Stuhrling-Prestige-362-33152-Valjoux-Accolade/dp/B0067O21BE

Other notable deals - Casio PRW-6000Y-1AJF for $321.41, Zeno  6662-7753-G1 with Valjoux 7750 for $542.68.




mougino said:


> Common mistake but yes, non-AD watches are still covered by the manufacturer warranty if the watch is genuine. Read this whole thread to learn more:
> AD Warranty Vs. Not-AD Warranty


I read your recommended thread and did not find anything supporting your claim. Moreover, Orient officially states on their US site that no Orient warranty is provided on watches outside of AD network. 
https://orientwatchusa.com/service/authenticity/

3rd sentence from the bottom.
Mougino, if you want to continue this argument, let's move it out of the bargains thread. You can directly send me a PM


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Double post, sorry


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Pneuma said:


> What's the movement?


No idea. I would not make any generous assumptions. This appears to be the manufacturer's site: https://www.genevawatchgroup.com/kenneth-cole/


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> No idea. I would not make any generous assumptions. This appears to be the manufacturer's site: https://www.genevawatchgroup.com/kenneth-cole/


I don't know for this watch in particular, but I know some older Kenneth Cole skeleton watches used an ST17 movement, so my guess is it's a Seagull.


----------



## Dolan_Ryan (Oct 24, 2017)

Aevig just started a sale this morning. I bought the Corvid Automatik Fieldwatch for $100 less than its usual price. Been wanting this watch for quite awhile!


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Dolan_Ryan said:


> Aevig just started a sale this morning. I bought the Corvid Automatik Fieldwatch for $100 less than its usual price. Been wanting this watch for quite awhile!


Need promo code?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*SKMEI 1155* - Special Coupon Deal - *$5.99 Get Coupon HERE Normally $11.99

*


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

I may have to pick this up as a total beater. The strap alone is probably worth $6

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> *SKMEI 1155* - Special Coupon Deal - *$5.99 Get Coupon HERE Normally $11.99
> 
> *


"What kind of watch is that?"

"SKMEI"

"No need to be rude about it."


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

karlito said:


> I may have to pick this up as a total beater. The strap alone is probably worth $6
> 
> sent from your mamma's house


+1. Casio must be making 1000% profit on those. I cannot imagine that the Casio internals are worth 500$.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dolan_Ryan (Oct 24, 2017)

No code needed


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been keeping my eye on those 1000m Neymar Rolex Deepsea Sea-Dweller homages on Amazon, and the price has bounced around some. I really have my eye on the non-rose-gold, two-tone one (yeah, I know I'm different), and that doesn't seem to budge. However, the stainless steel black-dial one that most of you would be interested in is presently at $199, and I don't imagine it will go any lower than that.

https://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Pr...1509551661&sr=8-3&keywords=Neymar+diver+watch


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

kostasd87 said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I have read the entire thread and didn't see anyone stating that Grey market watches are covered by the manufacturer warranty. Could you provide more info on this? Sorry for the no deal post
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Right, my bad, it in fact depends on the non-AD policy. In case of CreationWatches they either offer their own in-house 2-year worldwide warranty or the 1-2 years international manufacturer warranty, depending on the model (source).

Nicolas

PS: no need to use Caps-Lock, this is a civilized forum.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

mougino said:


> Right, my bad, it in fact depends on the non-AD policy. In case of CreationWatches they either offer their own in-house 2-year worldwide warranty or the 1-2 years international manufacturer warranty, depending on the model (source).
> 
> Nicolas
> 
> PS: no need to use Caps-Lock, this is a civilized forum.


The "NOT A DEAL" header is simply provided by some posters as a courtesy to other forumites so they don't have to unnecessarily comb through posts that do not contain content pertaining to a good deal or bargain. In reality it had nothing to do with you; rather, it was intended for everybody _but_ you.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Rakuten.com is running a $10 off $40+ sitewide promo with code GIVE10. The ubiquitous Seiko budget flieger SNK807 (Navy dial) and SNK805 (Green) are $50 and $52, respectively, after the code.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

TheSanDiegan said:


> The "NOT A DEAL" header is simply provided by some posters as a courtesy to other forumites so they don't have to unnecessarily comb through posts that do not contain content pertaining to a good deal or bargain. In reality it had nothing to do with you; rather, it was intended for everybody _but_ you.


Thanks I did not know that. From my modest experience online, Caps-Lock is the written equivalent of yelling, and usually not encouraged (the opposite of courteous ironically enough ).

[edit] back to the topic, the link for the Bambino at CreationWatchea clearly states a 1-year international Orient warranty, so I maintain it's a good deal.

[edit2] doh! forgot to post the link in the first place! Here it is: http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...atic-fac08004d0-ac08004d-mens-watch-9324.html


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Is there a promo code or discount anywhere for Timex.com? Thanks in advance.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

karlito said:


> I may have to pick this up as a total beater. The strap alone is probably worth $6


Good thing cause the dark screen in the watch is unreadable in use.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> Is there a promo code or discount anywhere for Timex.com? Thanks in advance.


https://www.befrugal.com/store/timex-coupons/


----------



## swolelax (Apr 5, 2016)

Newest Christopher ward codes, the bronze c60 trident pre-orders are now open 
*50XMAS17:* £50 off purchases of £300 or more
*100XMAS17:* £100 off purchases of £500 or more​


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, as usual Aragon has a sale, but not bad for $91 plus shipping for a NH35 Automatic. Use code ORANGE ($130 - $39)

More choices (including a 55mm !)

https://www.aragonwatch.com/HALLOWEEN_s/427.htm


----------



## AllanR (Oct 25, 2017)

Jomoshop has a couple of Glycine watches on "Halloween" specials today. I sprung for 1!

https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3898-14t-sb-mb.html 
Combat 7 Automatic Stainless Steel Men's Watch $299

and

https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3890-19at-tb9.html
Combat 6 Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch $299

https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3890-17at-tb9.html
Combat 6 Automatic Dark Brown Dial Men's Watch $299


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Watchmann added to Bargains Section a lightly used Damasko DA44 for $1050. His description - *One owner. Excellent condition. Includes rubber and nato strap. Crystal is AR coated on underside only.

*https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=DamaskoDA44x


----------



## BigBeazy (Sep 8, 2017)

swolelax said:


> Newest Christopher ward codes, the bronze c60 trident pre-orders are now open
> *50XMAS17:* £50 off purchases of £300 or more
> *100XMAS17:* £100 off purchases of £500 or more​


Thanks!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

smille76 said:


> +1. Casio must be making 1000% profit on those. I cannot imagine that the Casio internals are worth 500$.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


In fairness, while many SKMEI, Sanda and Smael models look like Casio G-SHOCKs, they don't feel like them. The materials are often quite different, even though the look is similar. My SKMEI 1016 is lightweight, and made of a hard black plastic, where Casio would use a softer, denser, resin/rubber. Also, Casios are rated for 100M or 200M WR, while these Chinese watches all seem to top out at 50M.

Is Rolls Royce making a 1000% profit margin on their Phantom because in China they sell the Geely GE? China doesn't limit homages to watches.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> In fairness, while many SKMEI, Sanda and Smael models look like Casio G-SHOCKs, they don't feel like them. The materials are often quite different, even though the look is similar. My SKMEI 1016 is lightweight, and made of a hard black plastic, where Casio would use a softer, denser, resin/rubber. Also, Casios are rated for 100M or 200M WR, while these Chinese watches all seem to top out at 50M.


My experience with cheap (often Chinese, but not always) electronics has been that they don't work _quite_ right. Is this the case for the SKMEI G-Shock clones?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

eljay said:


> My experience with cheap (often Chinese, but not always) electronics has been that they don't work _quite_ right. Is this the case for the SKMEI G-Shock clones?


I actually like my SKMEI 1016, and the analog movement is very accurate, while the digital movement seems to lose a few seconds. It works fine, but it's really not an equivalent substitute for a G-SHOCK. For the price I paid, it's pretty good, but I doubt it will be around in 5 years. I can tell the print is already starting to wear off the bezel. Casio would have inset the numbers into the bezel, instead of just painting them on a smooth surface. My G-SHOCK is 10 years old, and is still in mint condition.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've been keeping my eye on those 1000m Neymar Rolex Deepsea Sea-Dweller homages on Amazon, and the price has bounced around some. I really have my eye on the non-rose-gold, two-tone one (yeah, I know I'm different), and that doesn't seem to budge. However, the stainless steel black-dial one that most of you would be interested in is presently at $199, and I don't imagine it will go any lower than that.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Pr...1509551661&sr=8-3&keywords=Neymar+diver+watch


Gold two-tone is $219 "like-new".
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

BigBeazy said:


> Thanks!


Does the code work on the new bronze trident?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Gold two-tone is $219 "like-new".
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


Great review. Tempting.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Binger quartz chronograph - *$7.99 *various colors
40.6mm stainless case, japanese movement, leather or bracelet versions


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*MARATHON WW194004SG* Swiss Made _*Tritium*_ Military Field Army Watch - *$99.95*


Intended for field army services as supplied to U.S. government
High torque quartz with EOL (end of life indicator for battery)
Encapsulated tritium for low light settings
Fibershell high impact 34mm case with stainless steel back
Swiss made authentic military watch

Color listed as "Sage Green"


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> Binger quartz chronograph - *$7.99 *various colors
> 40.6mm stainless case, japanese movement, leather or bracelet versions


Official Watch of AA


----------



## yourok72 (Jul 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Does the code work on the new bronze trident?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


yep


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I saw a Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical here, new for $260 (with a discount coupon listed on the site.

Good deal for a great sturdy watch!!

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical H69419363 Men's Watch


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> *MARATHON WW194004SG* Swiss Made _*Tritium*_ Military Field Army Watch - *$99.95*
> 
> 
> Intended for field army services as supplied to U.S. government
> ...


34mm? Really? Seems small for a field watch.

Edit: yep, 34mm.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> I saw a Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical here, new for $260 (with a discount coupon listed on the site.
> 
> Good deal for a great sturdy watch!!
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical H69419363 Men's Watch


Joma has it for $242 before any coupons https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-khaki-mens-watch-h69419363.html


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Gold two-tone is $219 "like-new".
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


The price needs to start with a "1" and be totally new for me to pull the trigger. I'm not the world's biggest fan of NH-35 movements. But they are very nice looking.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

A few nice Alpina deals through Amazon right now. Maybe not the absolute lowest they've been had for (I've got both the Seastrong and Sunstar for a bit lower), but priced right around ToM's prices from last week, yet with Amazon's liberal return policy, no tax (since they're shipped and sold by Perfect Timing) and free Prime 2 day shipping! https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=gbps_i..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=7769Z0M7RV0AWAX1ENMY


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

kostasd87 said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I have read the entire thread and didn't see anyone stating that Grey market watches are covered by the manufacturer warranty. Could you provide more info on this? Sorry for the no deal post
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


From one personal experience: I bought a Porsche Design Chronograph in titanium from a grey market seller that went out of business, and when I needed a warranty claim, a PD customer service person hooked me up with an AD from Germany who took care of it all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> A few nice Alpina deals through Amazon right now. Maybe not the absolute lowest they've been had for (I've got both the Seastrong and Sunstar for a bit lower), but priced right around ToM's prices from last week, yet with Amazon's liberal return policy, no tax (since they're shipped and sold by Perfect Timing) and free Prime 2 day shipping! https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=gbps_i..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=7769Z0M7RV0AWAX1ENMY


Just a quick FYI. Shipped and sold by Perfect Timing makes you deal with Perfect Timings return policy. Not Amazons. I had an issue with a watch shipped and sold by them (yet Prime 2 day shipped) and I had to deal direct with Perfect Timing.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Just a quick FYI. Shipped and sold by Perfect Timing makes you deal with Perfect Timings return policy. Not Amazons. I had an issue with a watch shipped and sold by them (yet Prime 2 day shipped) and I had to deal direct with Perfect Timing.


Not to be argumentative, but check out Amazon's Return Policy Page: https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201819200, but more specifically, this: Note: If the seller's listing is eligible for Amazon Prime, it will be subject to the same return policies as items fulfilled by Amazon.com that are outlined on this page.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Not to be argumentative, but check out Amazon's Return Policy Page: https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201819200, but more specifically, this: Note: If the seller's listing is eligible for Amazon Prime, it will be subject to the same return policies as items fulfilled by Amazon.com that are outlined on this page.


Could be that Amazon changed something because when I bought an item from Perfect Timing several months ago with the exact same "Prime" icon showing I had an issue and Amazon directed me towards Perfect Timing. I even specifically mentioned that it said "Prime" when I bought they explained that that only means that the seller can guarantee the 2 day shipping. Many other people in this thread also bought (think it was the inexpensive Alpinas that where showing up back then as well) from third party sellers on Amazon where it showed "Prime" shipping and they also had to deal direct with the third party seller because a few watches had issues.

Just pointed this out so there are no surprises later for anyone.Very happy if the policy did in fact change.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

The silver model starts with a "1". There's also currently a 5% cash back if you pay with Discover Card dropping the net to $189.



WorthTheWrist said:


> The price needs to start with a "1" and be totally new for me to pull the trigger. I'm not the world's biggest fan of NH-35 movements. But they are very nice looking.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Could be that Amazon changed something because when I bought an item from Perfect Timing several months ago with the exact same "Prime" icon showing I had an issue and Amazon directed me towards Perfect Timing. I even specifically mentioned that it said "Prime" when I bought they explained that that only means that the seller can guarantee the 2 day shipping. Many other people in this thread also bought (think it was the inexpensive Alpinas that where showing up back then as well) from third party sellers on Amazon where it showed "Prime" shipping and they also had to deal direct with the third party seller because a few watches had issues.
> 
> Just pointed this out so there are no surprises later for anyone.Very happy if the policy did in fact change.


I'm sure that's entirely possibly (again, I REALLY wasn't trying to be argumentative, lol!) and truth be told, I don't have any personal experience with a "Prime, yet sold by 3rd Party Seller" scenario. I have had to initiate returns with non-Prime, 3rd Party Seller purchases from Amazon, but fortunately, those were relatively pain free. Hopefully, what I shared is indeed a policy update from Amazon Prime to further reduce hassles (for those who've experienced them) in dealing with 3rd Party returns.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

The Amazon returns should be guaranteed if you just want a refund. I’ve taken advantage of this before. Not sure about “issues” in case you are looking for a replacement or repair.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

Amazon chaanged their third party return policy in August. Sellers are angry

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/02/ama...-will-crush-small-businesses-say-sellers.html


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

jskibo said:


> Amazon chaanged their third party return policy in August. Sellers are angry
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/02/ama...-will-crush-small-businesses-say-sellers.html


Thank you for the confirmation :-!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Cough:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens-Ana-Digi-Watch-Black-AEQ110W-1AVCF/372124275709
*Casio Men's Ana-Digi Watch, Black - AEQ110W-1AVCF*










Item condition:
New without tags

"Like New, Open Box | 30-Day Money-Back Guarantee"

Price:
*US $27.49*

***

EDIT:

Sorry -- I see now that this is actually widely available:

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-AEQ110W-1AV-Analog-Digital-Quartz/dp/B01D0YCYRO


 10-Year Battery, 3D Dial with World Map ( 30 Cities), Tele Memo 30, 100M Water Resistant 
 1/100 Sec. Stopwatch (24Hr), Countdown Timer (24Hr) 3 Daily Alarms, 12/24 Hr. Formats, Module: 5479 
 Quartz Movement 
 Case Diameter: 50.4mm 
 Water Resistant To 100m

*$24.97*


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Watchgooroo on eBay has the 38mm white-dial no-date Mondaine A660.30344.11SSB railway watch for $69.99. In the pantheon of Mondaine railway watches, I have no idea where this falls (it's no Stop2Go), but Amazon has it at $146, and elsewhere on the web it seems to be between $135 and $160.


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

Amazon has Bulova Accu Swiss Men's 63C120 Mechanical Hand Wind Silver Watch for $265 on a lightning deal. ends in a few minutes.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

guyinwatch said:


> Amazon has Bulova Accu Swiss Men's 63C120 Mechanical Hand Wind Silver Watch for $265 on a lightning deal. ends in a few minutes.


Great 7750 chrono Swiss watch. Got it 2 months ago for $329


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

guyinwatch said:


> Amazon has Bulova Accu Swiss Men's 63C120 Mechanical Hand Wind Silver Watch for $265 on a lightning deal. ends in a few minutes.


Deal ends at 0215 EDT


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

OK. I could not see when the deal expired because i bought it so fast, but thought i saw the countdown at 10 minutes.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

guyinwatch said:


> OK. I could not see when the deal expired because i bought it so fast, but thought i saw the countdown at 10 minutes.


Spectacular deal in a terrific Swiss watch. You beat my best deal by $3 for the black Tellaro! Congrats


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Are the movements Selitta SW500 or Valijoux 7750?, and which dial color gets the most wrist time?



yankeexpress said:


> Spectacular deal in a terrific Swiss watch. You beat my best deal by $3 for the black Tellaro! Congrats


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

primerak said:


> Are the movements Selitta SW500 or Valijoux 7750?


Tellaro is 7750










Above photo posted by WUS user @dote, in this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/under-$500-automatic-chronograph-post-here-4507749-2.html


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I've been on the fence on the Bulova, any wrist shots? does the crown dig your wrist? Thanks!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ I've been on the fence on the Bulova, any wrist shots? does the crown dig your wrist? Thanks!


These Accu-Swiss Tellaro are great watches. Crown does not touch my wrist


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks great but can't find many reviews on the Tellaro, do you know the lug to lug length? Which dial color do you prefer black/blue/silver? 


yankeexpress said:


> These Accu-Swiss Tellaro are great watches. Crown does not touch my wrist


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Burei 15009* Seiko NH39A automatic, sapphire, 43mm, 100M WR

Silver on Black Leather - *$63.25*


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Burei 15009* Seiko NH39A automatic, sapphire, 43mm, 100M WR
> 
> Silver on Black Leather - *$63.25*


For the heck of it I want to see HoustinDeal's full collection of watches. I meant well but I would be very curious as to which watches you ended up buying from all these recommendations 

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Burei 15009* Seiko NH39A automatic, sapphire, 43mm, 100M WR
> 
> Silver on Black Leather - *$63.25*


They really overdid it with the beads around the hour markers...but otherwise seems like a good deal on specs alone

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

Topcashback sent out a 30% cash back email today for Walmart... Only problem is they have resellers and I'm not sure if that applies... And the descriptions there are terrible! Some watches have automatic on the dial in photo but is claimed to be quartz and looking up models seems odd... Like for example, this Invicta 8926OB that I wanted for modding, would be a decent price at just under $62 after discount... But I don't know which watch I'll get!
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Invicta-...tainless-Steel-Automatic-Dress-Watch/30355767

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Jabrnet said:


> Topcashback sent out a 30% cash back email today for Walmart... Only problem is they have resellers and I'm not sure if that applies... And the descriptions there are terrible! Some watches have automatic on the dial in photo but is claimed to be quartz and looking up models seems odd... Like for example, this Invicta 8926OB that I wanted for modding, would be a decent price at just under $62 after discount... But I don't know which watch I'll get!
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Invicta-...tainless-Steel-Automatic-Dress-Watch/30355767


What is everyone's experience with Topcashback? I haven't tried it before.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

RyanD said:


> What is everyone's experience with Topcashback? I haven't tried it before.


I just applied but dont see 30% for walmart?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rogt said:


> I just applied but dont see 30% for walmart?


I'm guessing that one is an email link for existing members. I have received those from other cashback sites.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Amazon Warehouse deal on
Tissot Couturier Automatic Black Dial Mens Watch T035.407.16.051.03"$299.47 ...
Used - Like New
Item is in original, pristine packaging."

Googling around, I'm seeing it for over $400 elsewhere.


















https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1509736948&sr=8-212


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Amazon Warehouse deal on
> *Tissot Couturier Automatic Black Dial Mens Watch T035.407.16.051.03*
> 
> "$299.47 ...
> ...


Be aware that these formed Tissot straps are really stiff, which makes the effective lug length much longer.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Maybe more of a bargain than a deal. Found this auto chrono on Amazon for $425:

*Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241191 SSC Stainless Steel Automatic Chronograph Watch*

Quote and photo from WUS user snorkeler in 2008 (more at this link):



> SSC Chronograph model number 241191
> Weight: 250gm
> Crystal diameter: ~36mm
> Case diameter: 45mm
> ...






https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-241191-Stainless-Automatic-Chronograph/dp/B002EWG5I8/


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Is this watch at 200 shipped a good deal? https://www.jomashop.com/victorinox-mens-watch-241587.html


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

rogt said:


> Is this watch at 200 shipped a good deal? https://www.jomashop.com/victorinox-mens-watch-241587.html


It shows $375 and out of stock via the Jomashop link you provided.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

rogt said:


> Is this watch at 200 shipped a good deal? https://www.jomashop.com/victorinox-mens-watch-241587.html


Yes. Without a doubt.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dolin25 (Sep 25, 2017)

That victorinox can be had off Amazon new (albeit on a strap) for $109


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

dolin25 said:


> That victorinox can be had off Amazon new (albeit on a strap) for $109


You got a link for that??? I'd buy a couple at that price.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

dolin25 said:


> That victorinox can be had off Amazon new (albeit on a strap) for $109


Ok i will hold off on buying then. Thank you

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## L2Lmatters (May 22, 2017)

The Victorinox I see on Amazon for $109 is not an automatic. Perhaps I'm overlooking the right one. For an auto, that one looks good for $200, IMHO.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Cheapest NH36A watch anywhere! CLEARANCE SALE*

_*Guanqin GJ16034*_ - *$35.87*
41mm case, leather with deployment clasp, (listings on Ali Express claim sapphire and tungsten case), 30M WR


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

HoustonReal said:


> *Cheapest NH36A watch anywhere! CLEARANCE SALE*
> 
> _*Guanqin GJ16034*_ - *$35.87*
> 41mm case, leather with deployment clasp, (listings on Ali Express claim sapphire and tungsten case), 30M WR


Not a lot of stock. Bought one, now they are out


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

jskibo said:


> Not a lot of stock. Bought one, now they are out


But a helluva deal! $68 on Ali Express.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Cheapest NH36A watch anywhere! CLEARANCE SALE*
> 
> _*Guanqin GJ16034*_ - *$35.87*
> 41mm case, leather with deployment clasp, (listings on Ali Express claim sapphire and tungsten case), 30M WR


That pricing tells me that all watches with seiko NH3X movement should be <100 bucks max or else i will be paying alot of extras

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> 34mm? Really? Seems small for a field watch.
> 
> Edit: yep, 34mm.


True, issued field watches rarely exceed 36mm.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> *Cheapest NH36A watch anywhere! CLEARANCE SALE*
> 
> _*Guanqin GJ16034*_ - *$35.87*
> 41mm case, leather with deployment clasp, (listings on Ali Express claim sapphire and tungsten case), 30M WR


This is a smoking deal because I paid 30$ for a new NH35 movement alone a few months ago for a swap.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Me me and a coworker had a discussion about her wrist wear last week... she bought a 70mm monstrosity for $5 at Walmart..... anyhow this led to a discussion about Walghetto vs Tarje.

Needless to say I bought something better near $5 from Target and will be leaving it in her work box tomorrow ;-)


----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Cheapest NH36A watch anywhere! CLEARANCE SALE*
> 
> _*Guanqin GJ16034*_ - *$35.87*
> 41mm case, leather with deployment clasp, (listings on Ali Express claim sapphire and tungsten case), 30M WR


Out of stock tho ... looks pretty nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> View attachment 12629445
> 
> 
> Me me and a coworker had a discussion about her wrist wear last week... she bought a 70mm monstrosity for $5 at Walmart..... anyhow this led to a discussion about Walghetto vs Tarje.
> ...


I have owned this watch for over 7 years and it keeps ticking. Haven't had to change the time even once and it's still within a minute of the standard time. I paid $22 for it if I remember correctly and at close to $5, it's an absolute bargain and a deal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

L2Lmatters said:


> The Victorinox I see on Amazon for $109 is not an automatic. Perhaps I'm overlooking the right one. For an auto, that one looks good for $200, IMHO.


$200 is a good price for the Vic Infantry Automatic.


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> $200 is a good price for the Vic Infantry Automatic.


It looks like jacobtime.com has the Victorinox 241587 infantry automatic for $200 after using code AUTUMN17


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Seiko Recraft SNKP27 is now $165 at Kohl's plus you get another $30 in "Kohl's cash" (scrip) making it kind of like $135. Use code TAKE20. Very nice Recraft.










https://m.kohls.com/product/prd-3082188/seiko-mens-recraft-leather-automatic-watch-snkp27.jsp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

dougleeknowles said:


> Victorinox Men's 241667 Alliance 40mm Silver Watch
> Amazon currently has this VSA automatic on a bracelet for $189. Smash and grab!


Bit on this last Friday and the watch arrived on Wednesday (Thanks, OP!). First Victorinox and ETA 2824-2 (sort of...more later) in my collection. Have not removed the plastic wrap or resized yet because I have been putting it thru initial tests so no perfunctory wrist shot. Still, here is a product photo lifted from the web.








Initial impressions are that it is a nice well made quality watch especially for the $190 sale price. Dial face is more of an off white, almost ivory color than silver in product description. Dial is unusual due to the embossed/imprinted military time numerals which blend into the dial face unless tilted slightly. Only criticism is the case is completely polished (the "Breitling Effect"), no brushed areas, so every nick and scratch will show. Solid link bracelet with butterfly clasp is good quality and thoughtfully includes a couple of half links for sizing.

Re the ETA 2824-2 movement, accuracy is rather mediocre at this point. Hand wound and setting in the case horizontal, running about +7 spd. Hope that will improve with actual wear. Earlier this year, jumped on the sand blasted Glycine Combat 7 deal ($235 or so) that also had an ETA 2824. I couldn't warm up to the Glycine so returned it for refund.

I'm thinking this is a keeper.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MacInFL said:


> Re the ETA 2824-2 movement, accuracy is rather mediocre at this point. Hand wound and setting in the case horizontal, running about +7 spd. Hope that will improve with actual wear. Earlier this year, jumped on the sand blasted Glycine Combat 7 deal ($235 or so) that also had an ETA 2824. I couldn't warm up to the Glycine so returned it for refund.
> 
> I'm thinking this is a keeper.


You're expecting too much from a standard 2824 movement. +7 is excellent out of the box. +10-15 would be typical. It will slow with age, so they always set them to run fast when new.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Soh1982 said:


> I have owned this watch for over 7 years and it keeps ticking. Haven't had to change the time even once and it's still within a minute of the standard time. I paid $22 for it if I remember correctly and at close to $5, it's an absolute bargain and a deal!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, these cheap Casio pack a punch for the price


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> You're expecting too much from a standard 2824 movement. +7 is excellent out of the box. +10-15 would be typical. It will slow with age, so they always set them to run fast when new.


Very true.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Meistersinger sale on ToM. These look awesome.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

First MassDrop I've actually bought. $299 shipped is unbeatable. I can forgive the chopped numbers for that price.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-alpnach-auto-chrono-watch


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Cheapest NH36A watch anywhere! CLEARANCE SALE*
> 
> _*Guanqin GJ16034*_ - *$35.87*
> 
> 41mm case, leather with deployment clasp, (listings on Ali Express claim sapphire and tungsten case), 30M WR


Where does it indicate a nh36 mvmt? I don't see it anywhere in the description?

Thanks


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

craiger said:


> Where does it indicate a nh36 mvmt? I don't see it anywhere in the description?
> 
> Thanks


It can be made out (barely) in the above photo of the open case back.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

craiger said:


> Where does it indicate a nh36 mvmt? I don't see it anywhere in the description?
> 
> Thanks


Look at the picture of the caseback, it's on the left side of the rotor.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> First MassDrop I've actually bought. $299 shipped is unbeatable. I can forgive the chopped numbers for that price.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-alpnach-auto-chrono-watch


86 sold! Only 14 left.

Edit: Sold out!


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

befrugal has 7% Amazon cash back on watches:

https://www.befrugal.com/store/amazon/


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumpweed said:


> befrugal has 7% Amazon cash back on watches:
> 
> https://www.befrugal.com/store/amazon/


Nice. So does Topcashback, but I haven't tried them yet.

https://www.topcashback.com/amazon/


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Meistersinger sale on ToM. These look awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Price ? Link ?
Thanks


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

RyanD said:


> 86 sold! Only 14 left.
> 
> Edit: Sold out!


And here I'd been so good with my abstinence, then this had to roll along!


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> First MassDrop I've actually bought. $299 shipped is unbeatable. I can forgive the chopped numbers for that price.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-alpnach-auto-chrono-watch


 RyanD certified great buy. OOS already.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

RyanD said:


> First MassDrop I've actually bought. $299 shipped is unbeatable. I can forgive the chopped numbers for that price.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-alpnach-auto-chrono-watch


Ryan, was there any warranty with the watch?

The price is really good. The closest for this model I saw was $315 on Warehouse Deals some time ago.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good thing I've been busy today. I would have snagged that V'nox.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

VadimMkin said:


> Ryan, was there any warranty with the watch?
> 
> The price is really good. The closest for this model I saw was $315 on Warehouse Deals some time ago.


According to the comments, maybe not. Don't really care at this price. Should have some credit card protection at least.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Meistersinger sale on ToM. These look awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who or what is ToM? Imagine this is the first time I've seen this watch and I'd like to find it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

mystic nerd said:


> Who or what is ToM? Imagine this is the first time I've seen this watch and I'd like to find it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Touch of Modern, you will need to sign up for an account.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/


----------



## interesting2watch (Aug 27, 2017)

love the clean dial, red hand is a nice touch and the strap looks decent. for the price will have to check this one out...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

ToM also has a blue Fortis Marinemaster for $699, which beats UpscaleTime by $100: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...rinemaster-day-date-automatic-670-15-45-k-new















And UpscaleTime has been trying to shift these full lume dial Official Cosmonaut divers for a while. I believe $565 is their lowest price so far: https://www.upscaletime.com/product/fortis-diver-white-mens-automatic-daydate-watch-6471142si021


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Talk About Watches is having a flash sale on Vostok Europe Radio Room automatics for only $129. These have a 32-jewel Russian ETA clone movement and a 24-hour hand that you set to another time zone via the rotating 24-hour bezel.

The problem: White strap and all-lume and PURPLE color scheme. In the two minutes I was considering the much-preferred light blue model, it sold out. Either way, if you can deal with that, it's a steal at this price.

https://talkaboutwatches.com/products/vostok-europe-radio-room-flash-sale/


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

eljay said:


> ToM also has a blue Fortis Marinemaster for $699, which beats UpscaleTime by $100: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...rinemaster-day-date-automatic-670-15-45-k-new
> 
> View attachment 12631505
> View attachment 12631509
> ...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Anyone know with the Fortis B42, is it easy to change out the rubber strap with a NATO? Looks like it's just a flat head-screwdriver to get the spring bars out first up to take out the rubber strap?


It is pretty straightforward, you just have to ensure you don't over-torque it. Don't let that alarm you though, it's easy to tell when it's in. Fortunately, there is a set of cheap Casio screw bars that also fit, just in case.

I had a titanium bar fail but it had obviously been tweaked in the factory. Otherwise, no dramas except for a small scratch on the outside of the lug... Get yourself some plastic screwdrivers (my local electronics hobbyist store sells them fairly cheaply, for example) if you intend to swap straps regularly.

Also I've found the gap between the bar and the case is fairly narrow so the thickest NATOs might be a bit tricky to get in.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> eljay said:
> 
> 
> > ToM also has a blue Fortis Marinemaster for $699, which beats UpscaleTime by $100: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...rinemaster-day-date-automatic-670-15-45-k-new
> ...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I do very much appreciate all the efforts other posters take to hunt down deals and put them up, thanks guys and gals.

However, is it just me or are the days of incredibly good deals mostly over? I don't mean good prices for watches, I mean exceptional prices for watches that become 'affordables' when before they were nowhere near?

I do kinda miss the days of $599 Eterna Kontiki's and JeanRichard Aquascopes.

EDIT : Having said that, a few months back I did pick up a $11,000 retail Breitling Chronomat solid gold two tone on bracelet brand new with warranty for $3999 from the Watchgooroo, but that's a bit above the normal 'affordable' bracket.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I do very much appreciate all the efforts other posters take to hunt down deals and put them up, thanks guys and gals.
> 
> However, is it just me or are the days of incredibly good deals mostly over? I don't mean good prices for watches, I mean exceptional prices for watches that become 'affordables' when before they were nowhere near?
> 
> ...


Hard to argue with Swiss Made Bulova and Victorinox 7750 chronos under$400, some under $300, even less than my $489 Kontiki.

Lots of them, even earlier tonight there was $299 Victorinox 7750, over a dozen.



$268 incl. FedEx expedited shipping.



We know the Tellaro and Victorinox are 7750. The Murren may be SW500, not sure yet:










Above photo posted by WUS user @dote, in this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/under-$500-automatic-chronograph-post-here-4507749-2.html


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Either way, if you can deal with that, it's a steal at this price.
> 
> View attachment 12631631


I never used any hard drugs but I imagine that's what your brain would choose while on a crack high. You must be really desperate for a watch bargain to buy that monstrosity.. C'mon guys, time to visit your local Watchoholic Anonymous group. Or just go outside and get some fresh air.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


>


On a mission to own every sub-$500 7750?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

eljay said:


> On a mission to own every sub-$500 7750?


Na, only all the sub-$379 so far


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

My Bulova arrived today. Last watch I'm buying, for a couple of weeks, I think. Maybe.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ what is a good price for the Blue dial bulova? they are at least about $480 on ebay


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ what is a good price for the Blue dial bulova? they are at least about $480 on ebay


Got mine recently for $329 on eBay. It is supposedly refurbished, but arrived with all plastic on it, like a brand new one and was likely a department store overstock. Came with a Bulova warranty as well.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Blue Murren Accu-Swiss is $350:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/112519204799


----------



## U_A (Dec 24, 2011)

^ Same seller also has black ones on leather and silver ones on bracelets for $329.99. 
However, I do think the blue is the prettiest.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

U_A said:


> ^ Same seller also has black ones on leather and silver ones on bracelets for $329.99.
> However, I do think the blue is the prettiest.


I have the black and silver dial Murren because of the gorgeous fitted coffin-link bracelet. The blue dial is on a straight lug end mesh.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> You're expecting too much from a standard 2824 movement. +7 is excellent out of the box. +10-15 would be typical. It will slow with age, so they always set them to run fast when new.


I didn't know that. My two most worn ETA watches run about 10~14 seconds fast. Glad to hear thier timing might get better over time.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Yup even yr's are not unreasonable specs. You can always adjust them to chronometer specs, but why. Learn to love the imperfections within reason and you will be much happier. 


itsreallydarren said:


> I didn't know that. My two most worn ETA watches run about 10~14 seconds fast. Glad to hear thier timing might get better over time.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

primerak said:


> ...Learn to love the imperfections within reason and you will be much happier.


That's what I've been telling my wife


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

Just snagged the last black tellaro off eBay from seller watcheshalfprice for $308.99. I’ve been interested in these bulova chronographs (the murren and tellaro) for a long time and I’m ecstatic to finally get my hands on one. My concern is that it might wear too large but I’ve got 30 days to return if it doesn’t work. 

Still a little bummed that I missed the Amazon lightning deal for the silver faced tellaro but oh well. I don’t have any all black watches so this will fill a void of sorts. 

I think the murren probably would fit a little better and while I like the case design more the dial of the tellaro I really really like more than the murren. Not sure if it’s that I find the murren a bit boring or what but one thing that bugs me about the murren is that the chrono subdials don’t have each minute or half hour makings while the tellaro does. It would bother me to have the chrono running and not be able to tell whether 3 or 4 minutes have elapsed.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> I never used any hard drugs but I imagine that's what your brain would choose while on a crack high. You must be really desperate for a watch bargain to buy that monstrosity.. C'mon guys, time to visit your local Watchoholic Anonymous group. Or just go outside and get some fresh air.


1. F2 is a few forums over. You'll fit right in.
2. I think I acknowledged the color scheme wasn't for everybody.
3. Go learn about radio room dials. Get a clue before being a d-bag.
4. Seen me around here much? I've been getting plenty of fresh air, thanks.
5. Got a deal to post, Roger Ebert?


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Mido Multifort Chronometer is on sale at AZFinetime for $750. AZFinetime is an AD for all brands it carries, and all grey market prices I could find are either higher or $20 lower. 
Mido Multifort Gent Leather Automatic M005.431.36.031.00 - Arizona Fine Time


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Citizen Atessa ECO-DRIVE AT3010-55W is $490 at AZFinetime. MSRP is $1225, and you cannot find it lower on the internet. Citizen Attesa Eco-Drive AT3010-55W










CITIZEN SIGNATURE OCTAVIA PERPETUAL - BL5460-00E is $497.50 at 
Buy a Citizen Signature Octavia Perpetual - BL5460-00E from an authorized dealer : AZ Fine Time










Also, AZ has a few pieces of Jeanrichard in $1200-1600 range, but Ashford can beat that, though this may interest people who are after manufacturer's warranty.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Another bizarre move by Amazon. Be on the lookout for these discounts.

Tis the season: Amazon is cutting prices: Dayton Business


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Two more Bulovas under $300. Check the designs on Bulova chronographs before buying. Notice that the black one is useless as a chronograph. The two-tone is designed correctly.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/262619003475

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...iss-Chronograph-Black-Dial-Watch/262585766586


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Two more Bulovas under $300. Check the designs on Bulova chronographs before buying. Notice that the black one is useless as a chronograph. The two-tone is designed correctly.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/262619003475
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...iss-Chronograph-Black-Dial-Watch/262585766586


Sorry why is the black one useless as a chrono?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rogt said:


> Sorry why is the black one useless as a chrono?


No graduations on the minute subdial. Chronographs should be easily legible or don't bother.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Aragon has these for $49 after coupon - HOLIDAY

https://www.aragonwatch.com/v/vspfiles/photos/A203GLD-2T.jpg

3 dial colors

https://www.aragonwatch.com/FUSION_s/364.htm

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> We know the Tellaro and Victorinox are 7750. The Murren may be SW500, not sure yet:


My earlier searches showed the Murrens to be Sellita, while the Gemini are ETA/Valjoux, and the Tellaros so far are ETA/Valjoux. I've only personally checked several Geminis. There's a seller on ebay now with a Murren chrono who says it's the Sellita SW500.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

nordwulf said:


> I never used any hard drugs but I imagine that's what your brain would choose while on a crack high. You must be really desperate for a watch bargain to buy that monstrosity.. C'mon guys, time to visit your local Watchoholic Anonymous group. Or just go outside and get some fresh air.


Me neither, but I would have to imagine if you asked someone who hits the pipe if they were interested in that watch, their first question would be, "is it made of crack?"


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

This is a bargain at $199 (refurbished)
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Accu-...c-Black-Leather-Strap-42mm-Watch/302318937372

I have the creme dial version of this watch and it is not an auto. I assume the description above is incorrect and the watch is hand wind.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

One of the few Accu-Swiss models that still has a display case back for $265. The Accutron version was a really well made watch if you like the style.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/332363752426


----------



## dolin25 (Sep 25, 2017)

Wow, a lot of Bulova deals today...some great deals listed..


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Screwback GW-5035A $278.25 at Macy's with code EVENT:

https://m.macys.com/shop/product/?ID=5015757


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

dumpweed said:


> GW-5035A $278.25 at Macy's with code EVENT:
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/g-shock-mens-black-digital-resin-strap-watch-42.8x42.8mm


Shows you posted this one minute ago but it's no longer available!


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

audio.bill said:


> Shows you posted this one minute ago but it's no longer available!


Fixed:
https://m.macys.com/shop/product/?ID=5015757


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

Here's another great deal on a bulova chronograph



https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/372121086319


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Hodari D. said:


> Here's another great deal on a bulova chronograph
> 
> 
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/372121086319


Better jump on it at that Buy It Now price!!!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

<edit...>


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

dumpweed said:


> Fixed:
> https://m.macys.com/shop/product/?ID=5015757


OOS


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Some Breitlings are back at TJMaxx -- they've been OOS:
BREITLING Men's Swiss Made Automatic Chrono Superocean Heritage Watch $2,999.99

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...c-Chrono-Superocean-Heritage-Watch/1000260457

BREITLING Men's Swiss Made Automatic Superocean Heritage 42 Watch $2,299.99

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...matic-Superocean-Heritage-42-Watch/1000260463

I visited our local TJ Maxx hoping to luck out like some of the other WUS'ers. What I got was an eyeful of Diesels -- that is one big watch.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

dumpweed said:


> View attachment 12634015
> 
> Screwback GW-5035A $278.25 at Macy's with code EVENT:
> 
> https://m.macys.com/shop/product/?ID=5015757


FWIW, this similar model is available for $90:

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GWM5610-1-Solar-Black-Resin/dp/B007RWZHXO/

Or this there's this doppelganger for $180:

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-GW-M5610-1BJF-G-Shock-Solar-Digital/dp/B009S13XJC/

However, these aren't screwback. Is a screwback G-Shock collectible or something?


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> FWIW, this similar model is available for $90:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GWM5610-1-Solar-Black-Resin/dp/B007RWZHXO/
> 
> ...


Screwback means "stainless steel case".

https://www.watchuseek.com/f376/what-screwback-does-matter-304201.html


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Quick question on the blue bulova chronograph. Is the mesh and links bracelet combo less weird in person? Anyone have a pic on the wrist?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

dumpweed said:


> Screwback means "stainless steel case".
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f376/what-screwback-does-matter-304201.html


Cool -- thanks. I see that Macy's has more stock: https://m.macys.com/shop/product/?ID=5015757

$278.25 after applying the promo code, as promised.


----------



## seadigs (Oct 10, 2009)

I ordered the non-chrono on 10/27 and on 11/04 I got a email saying my order was cancelled because they were unable to fulfill it. Based on that, I would not count on it being in stock (no matter what the web site says).



BostonCharlie said:


> Some Breitlings are back at TJMaxx -- they've been OOS:
> *BREITLING*
> 
> *Men's Swiss Made Automatic Chrono Superocean Heritage Watch*
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> *Orient Bambino V4* in deep blue is back in stock at CreationWatches.com for *$140* (*123€*) with free DHL Express Priority Shipping with Insurance (2-4 days worldwide).
> 
> [edit] also covered by Orient 1-year international warranty as specified on CW: http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...atic-fac08004d0-ac08004d-mens-watch-9324.html
> 
> Nicolas


Received my Bambino 3 days after ordering on CW. The deep blue shades on the dial are truly gorgeous! And the warranty leaflet is there, with seller stamp and date of purchase. I couldn't be happier for 123€ 

Nicolas


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

BostonCharlie said:


> FWIW, this similar model is available for $90:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GWM5610-1-Solar-Black-Resin/dp/B007RWZHXO/
> 
> ...


The Macy's model is the 35th Anniversary model. Hard to find anywhere at the moment for MSRP let alone a discount. Going for $500+ on the bay.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

This one might not be for everyone, but the Xezo Air Commando with a Miyota 9015, sapphire, 300m, internal and external bezels and free same day shipping for $187.66 (after applying Prime 15% coupon from within the listing page) seems like a pretty solid deal: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QL73AFI/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Oris Aquis Date Automatic 733-7653-4722RS Black DLC Men's Watch - currently on sale at Upscale Time for $749.99 (retail $1,900). This is the best price I've seen on the 43mm version, currently $995 at Jomashop for reference. I have the same watch but with luminous blue instead of yellow and it's a very attractive and unique looking dive watch. b-)


----------



## Tsar Bomba (Apr 14, 2010)

My latest...








https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...MI_-eW396q1wIV03gBCh1yHwzCEAEYASABEgJw9PD_BwE


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

audio.bill said:


> Oris Aquis Date Automatic 733-7653-4722RS Black DLC Men's Watch - currently on sale at Upscale Time for $749.99 (retail $1,900). This is the best price I've seen on the 43mm version, currently $995 at Jomashop for reference. I have the same watch but with luminous blue instead of yellow and it's a very attractive and unique looking dive watch. b-)
> 
> View attachment 12635673


Tempting, but not sure of the rubber strap (more of a bracelet person). How does the watch wear? Any wrist shots of the one you have?

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Tempting, but not sure of the rubber strap (more of a bracelet person). How does the watch wear? Any wrist shots of the one you have?
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Here are some wrist shots I found of the version I have, but it's not on my wrist. Hope this helps!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ On this Aquis is the bezel fully lumed? I've seen some fully lumed bezel versions that I am trying to seek out


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ On this Aquis is the bezel fully lumed? I've seen some fully lumed bezel versions that I am trying to seek out


Not sure what you mean by "fully lumed", but the yellow markings (or blue on mine) on dial and bezel are luminous and described accordingly in the watch's specifications.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> This one might not be for everyone, but the Xezo Air Commando with a Miyota 9015, sapphire, 300m, internal and external bezels and free same day shipping for $187.66 (after applying Prime 15% coupon from within the listing page) seems like a pretty solid deal: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QL73AFI/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


I really dig its looks. This comment in the reviews made me LOL: "Bought this to replace a new Invicta 9938 which failed in a couple of days (the marker at the 7:00 position fell off and jammed the arms) which replaced an old Invicta 9938 that got wet inside and stopped working. ..." The reviewer was to be struck again by horological disappointment.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ On this Aquis is the bezel fully lumed? I've seen some fully lumed bezel versions that I am trying to seek out


I just found a lume shot of the blue version and actually it appears as if only the '12:00 dot' is lumed on the as well as the hands and dial markers.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ thanks I was referring to this, Oris made a fully lumed version of the Aquis Ti DLC with the bezel also lumed, so I was wondering if it was a one off thing or their newer models will have lumed bezel too.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Tsar Bomba said:


> My latest...
> View attachment 12635677
> 
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...MI_-eW396q1wIV03gBCh1yHwzCEAEYASABEgJw9PD_BwE


Haha friend down my dorm hall saw this... Told him it was a good deal... After much (audible) deliberation (including but not limited to groans/moans) he pulled the trigger. Another one bites the dust - or bitten by the watch bug!

Anyways here's a deal: Atlantic Worldmaster 2 on Massdrop for $350. One day left, bracelet sold out. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/atlant...tic-watch?utm_source=linkshare&referer=FE6VRY


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> This one might not be for everyone, but the Xezo Air Commando with a Miyota 9015, sapphire, 300m, internal and external bezels and free same day shipping for $187.66 (after applying Prime 15% coupon from within the listing page) seems like a pretty solid deal: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QL73AFI/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Don't see the 15% coupon on the listing page. Pls point it out or explain. Thanks!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

raheelc said:


> Tempting, but not sure of the rubber strap (more of a bracelet person). How does the watch wear? Any wrist shots of the one you have?


Awesome watch with one of the best rubber straps made, has a really cool adjustable clasp.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ashford has this Victorinox Maverick for $125 after coupon code SDDUAL125

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...gs-dual-time/241441.pid?so=2&nid=sct_Maverick


----------



## Bred38 (Sep 17, 2017)

I don't like Tissot....but this one nice...$325

https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-Silver-Automatic-Heritage-Watch/dp/B005DDCSFY/


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Bred38 said:


> I don't like Tissot....but this one nice...$325
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-Silver-Automatic-Heritage-Watch/dp/B005DDCSFY/


Thats not a deal


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Bulova Snorkel in one of the more desirable color iterations, blue and white, for $148.99. "Manufacturer's refurbished."

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Snork...371846&hash=item46674d49c1:g:WV4AAOSwuq9ZZO6M


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

City74 said:


> Ashford has this Victorinox Maverick for $125 after coupon code SDDUAL125
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...gs-dual-time/241441.pid?so=2&nid=sct_Maverick
> 
> View attachment 12636773


This watch is a tank and weighs about as much. It is a keeper in my collection and gets used regularly.

I am almost tempted to buy at that price and give it as a gift to someone.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I was watching UFC this weekend, and they kept running ads for a shopping app called Wish. You can find it in the app store on your phone. Looks like HR's sort of thing.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> dumberdrummer said:
> 
> 
> > This one might not be for everyone, but the Xezo Air Commando with a Miyota 9015, sapphire, 300m, internal and external bezels and free same day shipping for $187.66 (after applying Prime 15% coupon from within the listing page) seems like a pretty solid deal: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QL73AFI/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> ...


You have to be a Prime member for the offer to appear. Here it is, immediately below where the price is displayed (which, incidentally, has dropped even more since yesterday!)


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

City74 said:


> Ashford has this Victorinox Maverick for $125 after coupon code SDDUAL125
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...gs-dual-time/241441.pid?so=2&nid=sct_Maverick
> 
> View attachment 12636773


Thanks for the heads up. Picked one up as a gift. Excellent value.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Found this Timex Ironman on the bay for $9.99 - couldn't resist it...

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/232550872813


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop has this great-looking Certina DS-1 automatic for $339.99 with coupon code 'AD10'

It's about $120 more everywhere else.

https://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c006-428-11-031-00.html


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

dumberdrummer said:


> You have to be a Prime member for the offer to appear. Here it is, immediately below where the price is displayed (which, incidentally, has dropped even more since yesterday!)


Must be targeted ad. I'm prime and doesn't appear


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Cheapest NATO straps have a sale on... coupon codes are probably stackable too


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> You have to be a Prime member for the offer to appear. Here it is, immediately below where the price is displayed (which, incidentally, has dropped even more since yesterday!)


I have been a Prime member forever and I don't get that coupon. Interesting.

Please post the discount code. Thanks!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> I have been a Prime member forever and I don't get that coupon. Interesting.
> 
> Please post the discount code. Thanks!


There is no code. The discount (15% with a max of only $15 automatically applies in your Cart at checkout once you activate it). Here are the 'deets:

Coupon details
Coupons available for this offer:

15% off (up to $15) Limited time, Amazon Prime members qualify for a 15% discount,up to $15,on 1st purchase in Outdoors. Product exclusions apply; qualifying items will display the coupon offer, limited to 1 unit & 1 coupon per household.

Save 15% with this coupon. Discount at checkout.

See more coupons

How to Clip & Redeem the Coupon:
Tap on the "Clip Coupon" button for a qualifying item and:
Then tap on "View Item" that will take you to the Coupon Landing Page (if multiple items are associated with the coupon) or Product Detail Page (if only one item is associated with the coupon). You can then "Add to Cart" or "Subscribe" any item. Your coupon discount will apply to your item and appear on the final order checkout page.
For a subscription coupon, select "Subscribe & Save" and set delivery quantity and frequency. Your coupon discount will apply to your first item delivery and appear on the "Review Your Subscription Details" page.
For a limited time, members of Amazon Prime qualify for a 20% discount, up to $20, on the first delivery of their first Subscribe and Save product. Prime members may also qualify for an additional 20% discount, up to $20, on the first delivery of their first diaper and baby food subscriptions, compliments of Amazon Family. Certain product exclusions apply; qualifying items will display the coupon offer. The promotion is limited to one unit and one coupon per household.

Terms and Conditions:
Coupons are valid for a limited time only. Amazon reserves the right to modify or cancel coupons at any time.
You must purchase the qualifying items added to your Cart when the coupon is in effect for the discount to apply.
If you later modify or cancel the subscription or delivery date for the qualifying item, the discount will not apply.
The coupon applies only to qualifying items displaying the coupon offer.
The coupon may only be used on www.amazon.com for purchase of products shipped and sold by Amazon.com.
The promotion is limited to one coupon per customer.
Promotion may not be combinable with mail-in rebates.
If you return any of the items purchased with a coupon, the coupon discount or value may be subtracted from the return credit.
Applicable shipping and handling charges apply to all products.
Add-on Items require a minimum purchase. See amazon.com/addon for details.
Offer good while supplies last.
Void where prohibited.
Consumer is required to pay any applicable sales tax related to the use of the coupon.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Gemnation sale of Victorinox
http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Swiss-Army-Infantry-241645-31624.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

EA-Sport said:


> Gemnation sale of Victorinox
> http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Swiss-Army-Infantry-241645-31624.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quite bummed out that most of them are sold out...

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Stage.com is having a 40% off sale. Some watches are included but I didn't see any killer deals, but haven't had the time to really look through everything. Usual suspects of Seiko, Bulova and Casio

The code below did work on a G Shock I tried.

https://www.stage.com/









Edit: I've had some time to look, the watch deals are craptastic.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> Received my Bambino 3 days after ordering on CW. The deep blue shades on the dial are truly gorgeous! And the warranty leaflet is there, with seller stamp and date of purchase. I couldn't be happier for 123€
> 
> Nicolas


Any import charges? Which delivery option did you use?

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Watchmann has a new Defakto Akkors on closeout sale for $479 (100$ off) 
https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=Defakto4.Akk-1201

Also, Archimede 42B is $579. Description - New watch exchange, as new, full warranty.

https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=Archimede-UA7929-A9.2.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Fyi for all you Ball watch fans out there. If you all were not aware, Ball has started to sell watches direct to consumers (via Pre-orders methods etc). This, of course has quite a few of the Ball authorized dealers very unhappy since it cuts into their sales, so quite a few stores have been dropping or are considering dropping Ball from their inventory. This is a perfect time for anyone interested in getting a deal on a new Ball watch. Case in point - I'm currently in Minneapolis for work, and stopped by a Ball AD after work today to look at the Engineer Master II Worldtimer. They happened to have one in stock, and I was able to pretty easily negotiate practically 40% off the MSRP price for a brand new piece with official warranty, etc. I was even able to save on tax since I'm having them ship the watch to me out of state. Of course, YMMV, but I'm pretty confident most Ball ADs are in similar situations.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> I was watching UFC this weekend, and they kept running ads for a shopping app called Wish. You can find it in the app store on your phone. Looks like HR's sort of thing.
> 
> View attachment 12637605


Dont use Wish. Purchased a fake watch from them and no way to return or refund.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

juderiverman said:


> Dont use Wish. Purchased a fake watch from them and no way to return or refund.


What did you expect for $1?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Sorry to hear that TJ Maxx has let some folks down with poor online inventory control. I won't post any more of their same Breitlings, which seem to flit in and out of stock.

I hope this gives more satisfaction:
VICTORINOX SWISS ARMY Men's Swiss Made Maverick Red Bezel Bracelet Watch $129.99











gift box included, lacquered bezel with uv resistance, unidirectional rotating bezel, scratch resistant anti-reflective sapphire crystal, date display, battery end of life indicator, water resistant to 100 meters (330 feet)
43mm stainless steel case and bracelet
deployment clasp
swiss made

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...-Maverick-Red-Bezel-Bracelet-Watch/1000267637


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Sorry to hear that TJ Maxx has let some folks down with poor online inventory control. I won't post any more of their same Breitlings, which seem to flit in and out of stock.
> 
> I hope this gives more satisfaction:
> VICTORINOX SWISS ARMY Men's Swiss Made Maverick Red Bezel Bracelet Watch $129.99
> ...


Just curious, I assume this is a quartz watch, where and what is the battery end of life indicator?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

TDKFM said:


> Just curious, I assume this is a quartz watch, where and what is the battery end of life indicator?


https://www.victorinox.com/global/e...tches-Care-Tips/cms/service-watches-care-tips
Battery end-of-life indicator: On selected models, the battery end-of-life (EOL) indicator signals that the battery should be replaced. The second hand does not move for 4 seconds then jumps to the correct time. For digital displays, the indicator will blink which means the battery needs replacing. The EOL indicator lasts for approximately one week, then the watch will stop.


----------



## dolin25 (Sep 25, 2017)

Yes it is quartz and the end of life indicator is when the battery is low, the hand will tick every 4 seconds to conserve power while still keeping correct time. I have a Maverick...a wonderfully made watch for the price...punches well above their weight... here is mine...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Swayndo said:


> Any import charges? Which delivery option did you use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


No import taxes so far, I used their DHL Express priority shipping offer. If it's like my other CW purchase (Seiko New Turtle SRP773J1) I can safely say I won't pay any taxes/fees (I bought it on July 19th and haven't been bothered since).

Nicolas


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Are there any discount codes for Jomashop currently?

So far I have Paypal20 got me $20 off

HAQ chrono for $529 delivered:


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

For the next four hours (until 5pm UTC+1), the Klokers Kickstarter campaign is offering extra discounts on two backer tiers. One KLOK-08 watch head + one strap for €149 plus shipping, or one watch head, one strap, and one accessory (which can be a second strap) for €189 plus shipping. I'm put off by the proprietary strap, but love the design. 39mm diameter, 10mm height, Ronda quartz.

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...d-unisex-customizable-watch-by?ref=nav_search


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I could have been interested, but their idiotically frenetic and "edgy" video turned me off HARD. 
What bs people.



Sussa said:


> For the next four hours (until 5pm UTC+1), the Klokers Kickstarter campaign is offering extra discounts on two backer tiers. One KLOK-08 watch head + one strap for €149 plus shipping, or one watch head, one strap, and one accessory (which can be a second strap) for €189 plus shipping. I'm put off by the proprietary strap, but love the design. 39mm diameter, 10mm height, Ronda quartz.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...d-unisex-customizable-watch-by?ref=nav_search
> 
> View attachment 12639471


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

I just treated myself with an extremely discounted MAEN Classical Moonphase today.

http://www.hittaprylen.se/index.php...h_result&search_in_description=1&keyword=maen















This is the (in my opinion) much more beautiful predecessor of the current MAEN Manhattan.

In this case, the quartz-movement makes sense since who wants to set a moonphase in the morning? ;-) Besides, it (thanks god) has no disturbing second hand.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Uhr_Mensch said:


> I just treated myself with an extremely discounted MAEN Classical Moonphase today.
> 
> http://www.hittaprylen.se/index.php...h_result&search_in_description=1&keyword=maen
> 
> ...


I like that. Silver (stainless steel) case for me I think, but white or midnight blue dial and black or blue strap? Decisions.

Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Swayndo said:


> I like that. Silver (stainless steel) case for me I think, but white or midnight blue dial and black or blue strap? Decisions.


Decisions to be made ;-)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Dropped to $237.99

https://www.ebay.com/itm/332363752426?ul_noapp=true


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> I could have been interested, but their idiotically frenetic and "edgy" video turned me off HARD.
> What bs people.


Yeah, I didn't even know Mountain Dew made watches.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Uhr_Mensch said:


> I just treated myself with an extremely discounted MAEN Classical Moonphase today.
> 
> SÃ¶k reultat : Kläder, Skor, Klänningar, Herrskor, Damskor, Herrkläder, Damkläder, Barnkläder
> 
> ...


These look really nice, but what's the difference between the mens and ladies? And I assume the dropdown size choices are for strap length - does anyone know what lengths the sizes correspond to? TIA!


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Seast...?srs=8433734011&ie=UTF8&qid=1510161660&sr=8-2

Alpina Seastrong 300 for $499 is a pretty good deal. If it was a little smaller I'd buy it myself. The bezel is lumed and the day wheel matches the face, just can't do 44mm.


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> I could have been interested, but their idiotically frenetic and "edgy" video turned me off HARD.
> What bs people.


I guess you're not a 'free thinker'...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

CDawson said:


> I guess you're not a 'free thinker'...


Nope. 
No thinking at all for me, let alone free style.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Dropped to $237.99
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/332363752426?ul_noapp=true


Awesome watch. Looking at the photos on ebay, it appears that the back is not secured by Bulova's tamper-proof screws. Do they no longer use these screws, or does it depend on the model? No fun buying a watch you can't open. I've been passing over Bulova's primarily because I thought they all had these screws.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Awesome watch. Looking at the photos on ebay, it appears that the back is not secured by Bulova's tamper-proof screws. Do they no longer use these screws, or does it depend on the model? No fun buying a watch you can't open. I've been passing over Bulova's primarily because I thought they all had these screws.


As I noted in my original post, this is about the only Accu-Swiss model I've seen that kept the screw-down display back.

Also note that Accu-Swiss is dead dead dead. Once these left overs are gone, that's it.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Amazon Japan is having an Orient sale. Pepsi Mako II for $125 if anybody can figure out how to order it.

https://www.amazon.co.jp/s/ref=lp_5...8&qid=1510156774&rnid=2493949051&tag=usadm-22


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Massdrop has a great deal on the Glycine Airman in all sizes (42,44, and 46) and all dial colors including the full-lume and the all-black "Mystery" version.

And they are ALL Purist versions. This is good news to Airman fans as it shows that there are many more Purists available than the official Glycine website would lead you to believe.

$549.99 for all models.










Yes, these are all immediately available available from Watchgooroo who will likely match the price.

Take a look at the collection here:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycin...ontent=1510137333132.584523521955596685466245

And then find it here:

https://www.ebay.com/dsc/i.html?_sa..._TitleDesc=1&_sop=1&_nkw=glycine&LH_PrefLoc=1


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Awesome watch. Looking at the photos on ebay, it appears that the back is not secured by Bulova's tamper-proof screws. Do they no longer use these screws, or does it depend on the model? No fun buying a watch you can't open. I've been passing over Bulova's primarily because I thought they all had these screws.


My 3 Bulova Geminis have standard screw down backs, as do these Kirkwoods. The Tellaro, Murren, Percheron, and Telc all have the tamper-proof screws. Someone was able to remove them with the pronged end of a standard bracelet tool, but I'd imagine there's some risk of slipping and scratching.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Barry S said:


> Massdrop has a great deal on the Glycine Airman in all sizes (42,44, and 46) and all dial colors including the full-lume and the all-black "Mystery" version.
> 
> And they are ALL Purist versions. This is good news to Airman fans as it shows that there are many more Purists available than the official Glycine website would lead you to believe.
> 
> ...


Sorry but what is purist?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

rogt said:


> Sorry but what is purist?


The Purist is the true 24-hour version of the watch as opposed to the GMT version in which the main hour hand reads in 12-hour format with a fourth "GMT" hand that can indicate a separate time zone in 24-hour format.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

nyonya said:


> These look really nice, but what's the difference between the mens and ladies? And I assume the dropdown size choices are for strap length - does anyone know what lengths the sizes correspond to? TIA!


I can't see a difference in the described size but imagine the ladies version is smaller than 38mm. The drop down seems to be a general one used for clothing on other pages on the site. Use the last one for "accessories".

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Davidka said:


> Found this Timex Ironman on the bay for $9.99 - couldn't resist it...
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/232550872813


This seemed to be a bit too good to be true... got this messages from eBay, anyone knows what it means? Any chance I'll receive the watch? Any one else got it?

The listing you're interested in is no longer available

"Hello,

We're writing to let you know that we've removed an item you recently won:
232550872813 - Timex Men's Ironman Classic 30 | Black Band Black Case | Watch TW5K90800

Since you've already paid for the item, you don't need to do anything else. If your item hasn't arrived yet, it should arrive soon. If it doesn't, then you'll want to open a case in our Resolution Center. You can learn how to do this, plus find timelines for opening cases, at:
http://pages.ebay.com/help/buy/item-not-received.html

We wish you all the best on eBay and hope your future experiences are pleasant and successful. If you have questions, please click "Help & Contact" at the top of most eBay pages.

eBay still has lots of other great deals. Go to.http://www.ebay.com.to shop. We hope to see you soon.

Thanks,

eBay.

Please don't reply to this message. It was sent from an address that doesn't accept incoming email."


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Davidka said:


> This seemed to be a bit too good to be true... got this messages from eBay, anyone knows what it means? Any chance I'll receive the watch? Any one else got it?
> 
> The listing you're interested in is no longer available
> 
> ...


I had this exact same thing happen to me recently. In my case, it was a $300 cellphone, and I really panicked. What it turned out to be though was just that the seller had used a copyright protected stock image in their ad. I hope this is the case for you. Contact the seller and see what they have to say.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Deal may have been a scam or they violated some other Ebay policy.

/M



Davidka said:


> This seemed to be a bit too good to be true... got this messages from eBay, anyone knows what it means? Any chance I'll receive the watch? Any one else got it?
> 
> The listing you're interested in is no longer available
> 
> ...


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

same here - i mean this timex and last year with a phone display. but my display (an expensive so-called digitizer actually) story ended with a refund. im afraid this was a scam as well. the seller had less feedback than sold pieces of this timex all-in-all. plus at certain part showed located in Belgium, other Honkong.
"... too good to be true ..."


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Yeah, I didn't even know Mountain Dew made watches.


There's a G-Shock for that:










Related to G-Shock, I found the older, 30th Anniversary edition online. Even though it is much lamer than the 35th Anniversary ed., (doesn't have a screwback case or atomic timekeeping or even a prettier face), it is still $250 on ebay and $450 on Amazon. Makes that recent 35th Anniversary deal really shine.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> There's a G-Shock for that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like my DW-6900 "Zombie Slayer" minus the band!

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Here is an enticing listing error: the listing is for a modest-level G-Shock, but the back and side photos show a screw-back case with an alt. model number:

*G-Shock*
Men's Digital Blackout Black Resin Strap Watch 48x42mm DW5600HR-1

$99










GW-5000HR? (Here is a GW-5000-1JF on Amazon for ~$300) Doubtful. Especially after reading the one product review. Still -- here's hoping.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...600hr-1?ID=2939371&RVI=Bag_4&CategoryID=23930


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Here is an enticing listing error: the listing is for a modest-level G-Shock, but the back and side photos show a screw-back case with an alt. model number:
> 
> *G-Shock*
> Men's Digital Blackout Black Resin Strap Watch 48x42mm DW5600HR-1
> ...


So are you going to take a chance?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

rogt said:


> So are you going to take a chance?


I couldn't help myself. Figured I could easily return it to our local Macy's. I'll let y'all know what shows up.

FWIW, the back in Macy's photo doesn't say "Made in Japan" as other GW-5000HR watches do (based on Google image searches). And it appears to be silver, where the GW-5000HR watch backs appear to have a black finish. Finally, real GW-5000HR watch backs appear to have a sort of serial number on them.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

This listing error was posted earlier. It’s just the DW-5600HR, at regular price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skobb (Sep 19, 2017)

What do you guys think of the Rado RC1 movement and Rado in general? 
Seems to use the ETA caliber A05.H31 (related to the 7753).

There's a Diamaster XXL on ToM at the moment which I quite like. I'm on the fence though because Black Friday is so close and I don't seem to have any active discount codes running on ToM right now.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> What did you expect for $1?


Valid counter. Then, don't pay over 50 bucks at Wish.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

TDKFM said:


> Just curious, I assume this is a quartz watch, where and what is the battery end of life indicator?


Some end of life indicator is when close to end of life, second hand ticks differently, say from normal once per second to once per 5 seconds.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

New Seiko watches Casio watches Citizen watches :

For those that are interested, I noticed Creationwatches is now selling Raymond Weil & IWC Watches. 
From experience I find that they have pretty low prices (and also duty-free shipping on some watches  )

I don't really know if there are deals to be found because I don't know much about the exact pricing of these brands.
Hope there are some.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Exer said:


> New Seiko watches Casio watches Citizen watches :
> 
> For those that are interested, I noticed Creationwatches is now selling Raymond Weil & IWC Watches.
> From experience I find that they have pretty low prices (and also duty-free shipping on some watches  )
> ...


Not sure regarding IWC, but they have an extremely limited selection of Raymond Weil with pricing not as good as typically found at discounting US dealers and the same goes for Hamilton.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop has the Certina DS-4 Small-Second Automatic, black dial, for $289.99 with coupon code 'AD10'

It's $70 more most everywhere else.

40mm case, ETA2825-2 movement.

https://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c022-428-11-051-00.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomashop has the Certina DS-4 Small-Second Automatic, black dial, for $289.99 with coupon code 'AD10'
> 
> It's $70 more most everywhere else.
> 
> ...


Nice one. Lots of good prices on Certinas. Take your pick.

https://www.jomashop.com/certina-doorbuster-event.html?dir=asc&order=price&p=2


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

audio.bill said:


> Not sure regarding IWC, but they have an extremely limited selection of Raymond Weil with pricing not as good as typically found at discounting US dealers and the same goes for Hamilton.


Yeah all their Swiss stuff is worse than what you can get on the US grey market, they are a good source of rarer non-domestic Seikos and Citizens.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

So, is there a Christopher Ward Black Friday sale or nah?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> So, is there a Christopher Ward Black Friday sale or nah?


Coupon codes valid until Christmas.

UK Codes
50XMAS17
100XMAS17

USA Codes
65XMAS17
125XMAS17


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

A few Citizens for 60% off on Ebay. Generally anything over 50% off on a Citizen is a good deal.

There is also a new Ebay Bucks offer today, so check your accounts.

https://www.ebay.com/p/Citizen-Prom...70?iid=152710271855&_trkparms=5079:6000000567

https://www.ebay.com/p/Citizen-Anal...27?iid=132334796593&_trkparms=5079:6000000567

https://www.ebay.com/p/Mens-Citizen...77?iid=132301538724&_trkparms=5079:6000000567


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Anyone got the new ebay bucks offer? I usually get them but not yet today???

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

For those who may have missed the Mass Drop $299 deal on the Alpnach chronos, but still want one....Amazon has 'em for $399.99 (and no tax, I believe, since it's being sold by The Watch Locker). 7% BeFrugal cash back brings it down to $371.99. Prime shipping, Free Returns and Amazon 2 year warranty may make the cost differential worth it to some vs. 3 week wait, no returns and no warranty via Mass Drop. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...9-399c-49e1-901a-7b8786e59436&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

rogt said:


> Anyone got the new ebay bucks offer? I usually get them but not yet today???
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Just got 6% eBay Bucks offer in Messages minutes ago. Check yours again; it may be a phased roll-out.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

rogt said:


> Anyone got the new ebay bucks offer? I usually get them but not yet today???
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I just got an 8% offer valid until 11/10 at midnight


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Clockwork Synergy 20% off for Veterans Day

https://www.clockworksynergy.com/


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

New Citizen Promaster Diver w/full retail packaging=$159 (Best price I saw is from leperfect on eBay for $179)










https://www.ebay.com/itm/282718781584


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

There is a pretty ML chrono for $849 on Joma :










https://www.jomashop.com/maurice-lacroix-watch-lc6058-ss001-332.html


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Clockwork Synergy 20% off for Veterans Day
> 
> https://www.clockworksynergy.com/


One of my favorite straps is a Clockwork Synergy Dapper Vintage - soft and flexible leather - on a Glycine Incursore. I'll be picking up a few more!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Just got a new $50 back on $250 at Ashford promo on my Amex card. Check your accounts.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Just got a new $50 back on $250 at Ashford promo on my Amex card. Check your accounts.


I also got one 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperFros (Nov 20, 2015)

Some nice Swiss-made Wenger quartz watches are very reasonably priced at 'today's deal' section on Amazon to-day.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Just got a new $50 back on $250 at Ashford promo on my Amex card. Check your accounts.


Odd, not seeing the offer. Maybe this is a good thing


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

I just grabbed one of these...

Seiko Prospex PADI Automatic Diver's 200M Japan Made SRPA21 SRPA21J1 SRPA21J Men's Watch

Ita


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ita said:


> I just grabbed one of these...
> 
> Seiko Prospex PADI Automatic Diver's 200M Japan Made SRPA21 SRPA21J1 SRPA21J Men's Watch
> 
> Ita


$269 with code SINGLES. Not bad. Seiko warranty as well.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Creation also got stock of the Samurais, check their ebay store


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Seiko Flightmaster Pilot Slide Rule Chronograph SND253 SND253P1 SND253P Men's Watch

Flightmaster for under 100 euros i just noticed


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Ladies Oris Aquis for $500 at Mass Drop, 36mm so if you have a smaller wrist it could work for you

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/oris-aquis-ladies-automatic-watch

$100 less than the lowest on CamelX3


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The new design Alpiner GMT is only $697 at Joma in both black and white dials.

https://www.jomashop.com/alpina-watch-550srn5aq6.html
https://www.jomashop.com/alpina-watch-al-550grn5aq6.html

Edit: the black dial now shows 1-3 days availability.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> The new design Alpiner GMT is only $697 at Joma in both black and white dials.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/alpina-watch-550srn5aq6.html
> https://www.jomashop.com/alpina-watch-al-550grn5aq6.html


Same deal on their ebay store as well, in case you have ebay bucks or a coupon. I noticed this yesterday. I have the original on bracelet with a silver dial. The black with red and blue should be really nice in person. I enjoy my Oris Aquis more but I think that is biased because I have a left handed LE Aquis and like the "correct" orientation of it on my wrist more. Aquis bracelet feels better too but this deal is on leather. $700 is pushing the mark for the best you can do on a true jumping hour hand GMT. 44mm is manageable but it does feel more top heavy than my 43mm aquis. I usually end up taking the alpina off throughout the day where I forget I am wearing the Aquis. Hope that helps for anyone looking at this that is familiar with the aquis.

EDITS: $20 coupon for new customers at Joma would bring it down to $677. Black is out of stock on ebay but silver is still listed. 1.5% cashback on ebay purchases through befrugal.com. Just noticed amazon has 7% cash back right now on watches through befrugal.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Befrugal doesn't give cash back on watch purchases, per their site, others do


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Ball Trainmaster Pulsemeter II on Massdrop for $1799.99. Four different options.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Canyon55 said:


> Befrugal doesn't give cash back on watch purchases, per their site, others do


You may want to withdraw that, councelor...


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> You may want to withdraw that, councelor...


He means befrugal doesn't offer cash back on watches purchased on eBay


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Same deal on their ebay store as well, in case you have ebay bucks or a coupon. I noticed this yesterday. I have the original on bracelet with a silver dial. The black with red and blue should be really nice in person. I enjoy my Oris Aquis more but I think that is biased because I have a left handed LE Aquis and like the "correct" orientation of it on my wrist more. Aquis bracelet feels better too but this deal is on leather. $700 is pushing the mark for the best you can do on a true jumping hour hand GMT. 44mm is manageable but it does feel more top heavy than my 43mm aquis. I usually end up taking the alpina off throughout the day where I forget I am wearing the Aquis. Hope that helps for anyone looking at this that is familiar with the aquis.
> 
> EDITS: $20 coupon for new customers at Joma would bring it down to $677. Black is out of stock on ebay but silver is still listed. 1.5% cashback on ebay purchases through befrugal.com. Just noticed amazon has 7% cash back right now on watches through befrugal.


For previous Joma customers, try discount coupon PAYPAL20 for $20 off. It worked for me on a Certina earlier this week.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> You may want to withdraw that, councelor...


I wish you'd printed that photo and then photocopied it and then photographed it again


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

cgrey2 said:


> He means befrugal doesn't offer cash back on watches purchased on eBay


D'oh...my bad!


----------



## skobb (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm really tempted to get that Ball Trainmaster Pulsemeter II! It's my ideal watch and although a little out of my budget, I've never seen it this low before.

What are people's thoughts on it?

I hear that some stores will match/beat MassDrop pricing - should I try contact another store?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

skobb said:


> I'm really tempted to get that Ball Trainmaster Pulsemeter II! It's my ideal watch and although a little out of my budget, I've never seen it this low before.
> 
> What are people's thoughts on it?
> 
> I hear that some stores will match/beat MassDrop pricing - should I try contact another store?


I'm can't say for sure if stores will match/beat that MD pricing, but from my own recent experience I was able to buy a Ball Engineer Master II Worldtime Diver from an AD for a heavy (~40%) discount.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Pneuma said:


> Ball Trainmaster Pulsemeter II on Massdrop for $1799.99. Four different options.


I really like Ball watches, but we've been seeing so many Tellaro chronos that it makes me say "Bulova." At that price I would want more. Now to see if they show up on watchgooroo!

I wanted to add that Ball offers new designs for pre-order at a significant discount. For example, on their site right now you can pre-order the Engineer III IronLIGHT for $1200; it will retail for $2100 (msrp) after its release. So if you have your heart set on a Ball and you have more patience than pence, then that's one avenue. (I haven't tried it myself, but I've been tempted.)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

skobb said:


> I'm really tempted to get that Ball Trainmaster Pulsemeter II! It's my ideal watch and although a little out of my budget, I've never seen it this low before.
> 
> What are people's thoughts on it?
> 
> I hear that some stores will match/beat MassDrop pricing - should I try contact another store?


The Ball is a great watch, but the lume isn't actually very bright. Jump to 10 minutes in this video.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

RyanD said:


> The Ball is a great watch, but the lume isn't actually very bright. Jump to 10 minutes in this video.


Although it may not burn as bright, it will burn all night. That kind of rhymes.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mannal said:


> Although it my not burn as bright, it will burn all night. That kind of rhymes.


True. For $1800, I would want to know what I'm getting though. The Ball lume photos are artificially bright.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> The new design Alpiner GMT is only $697 at Joma in both black and white dials.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/alpina-watch-550srn5aq6.html
> https://www.jomashop.com/alpina-watch-al-550grn5aq6.html
> ...


Thanks for the heads up! Just purchased the white one. This checks a lot of boxes for me - love the retro look!

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Ashford has this Victorinox Maverick for $125 after coupon code SDDUAL125


Thanks for the posting on the Maverick, I ordered this watch and it is incredibly done for a quartz. Probably not going to be the beater I intended it to be, but I am quite impressed. Thanks again to the poster!


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

WatchGecko is having a sale ***.watchgecko.com/special-offers.html - bands and two watches- nice deals, free NATO strap as well.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Any pokemon theme watch deal?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

juderiverman said:


> Any pokemon theme watch and/or deal?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skobb (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks guys. I did see the 7750 and instantly thought of the Bulovas at a third of the price haha
I also checked out the pre-orders and myoffer site and there's nothing really what I'm after there.

On the Pulsemeter II the raised lettering, generally clean layout, decent sized crown, chronograph layout/pushers, the beautiful chrono second hand.. I've not seen another watch that's quite so perfect (that's not an IWC or something crazy expensive)!

I have plenty of time and not plenty of money (unfortunately!), but I don't want to be kicking myself if another deal like this doesn't come along anytime soon.


----------



## skobb (Sep 19, 2017)

As I can't figure out how to edit messages - Double post for a nice pic 

I feel like I'd go the black, the white looks so good too though!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Poshmark has a couple interesting candidates:

Watch & Bag, $20:
https://poshmark.com/listing/Pokemon-Wallet-Watch-Combo-59db80846a58301f840399e8










Watch, $18:
https://poshmark.com/listing/Pokmon-watch-59b2d7fa41b4e0c7d6036b5c










Most of the Etsy listings looked kind of junky to me, but I liked this one for under $14 (tho it says it's from the '90s, so battery could be a problem):
https://www.etsy.com/listing/562460787/imported-from-overseas-pokemon-watch-and










I couldn't find any for sale, but Seiko made a couple Pokemon watches:
Crunchyroll - SEIKO and BEAMS Produce Luxury "Pokémon" Watches

There is also evidence of a Pokemon G-Shock (my favorite):










Finally, there is the Romain Jerome Tourbillon Pokémon Watch for $200,000:
https://www.ablogtowatch.com/romain-jerome-tourbillon-pokemon-watch/


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

skobb said:


> As I can't figure out how to edit messages - Double post for a nice pic
> 
> I feel like I'd go the black, the white looks so good too though!
> 
> View attachment 12646389


I just picked up a Ball worldtime a few days back and a Roadmaster GMT. This pulsemeter is really tempting (especially since I have medical/clinical background). I'd probably sell the roadmaster if I picked this up.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

BostonCharlie said:


> Poshmark has a couple interesting candidates:
> 
> Watch & Bag, $20:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Pokemon-Wallet-Watch-Combo-59db80846a58301f840399e8
> ...


Thx!

Wish there were some affordable homages of that RJ.

Poke ball Seiko is also great to me, although numeral dial would be preferred.

By the way, amazon has several inexpensive ones, good enough for kids.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

.......page 1479, your fun!


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

"Ashford has this Victorinox Maverick for $125 after coupon code SDDUAL125

Thanks for the posting on the Maverick, I ordered this watch and it is incredibly done for a quartz. Probably not going to be the beater I intended it to be, but I am quite impressed. Thanks again to the poster! "

a photo, on your wrist please


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Gruppo Gamma 11/11 flash sale 21% off watches, 40% off straps


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Gemnation has a REALLY good sale on Victorinox Watches. Some of the lowest prices I have seen including this beautiful Infantry auto for $149 shipped and the same model in quartz for $89. Always loved this watch

Swiss Army Infantry Mechanical Men's Watch Model: V241646


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

City74 said:


> Gemnation has a REALLY good sale on Victorinox Watches. Some of the lowest prices I have seen including this beautiful Infantry auto for $149 shipped and the same model in quartz for $89. Always loved this watch
> 
> Swiss Army Infantry Mechanical Men's Watch Model: V241646


This is crazy good deal on a solid watch (auto). I own this guy and paid around $180.

Edit:


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

mannal said:


> This is crazy good deal on a solid watch (auto). I own this guy and paid around $180.


Oh and and don't forget the 7% cashback at Befrugal


----------



## maxbill (Oct 13, 2017)

Seller: *clearinghousesales* in ebay is having Fortis spacematic on sale (69% off). Now 499,99$, normal price 1650$. Link


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

City74 said:


> Gemnation has a REALLY good sale on Victorinox Watches. Some of the lowest prices I have seen including this beautiful Infantry auto for $149 shipped and the same model in quartz for $89. Always loved this watch
> 
> Swiss Army Infantry Mechanical Men's Watch Model: V241646


I feel like I never see the INOX on sale. Remember that "sale" (or pricing error) last year where some people picked up an INOX for just over $100. Other than that, does it ever go on sale?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

whywhysee said:


> _The new design Alpiner GMT is only $697 at Joma in both black and white dials._
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/alpina-watch-550srn5aq6.html
> https://www.jomashop.com/alpina-watc...50grn5aq6.html
> ...


Update - The silver dial version is now also showing 1-3 days availability. In my experience once it's no longer in stock their expected availability is only a rough estimate.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

You can SKMEI for $4.99 after promo code SALE11

https://www.rosegal.com/men-s-watch...utm_medium=..........&utm_campaign=..........


----------



## bettenco (Jan 24, 2010)

Christopher Ward coupon codes 
$125 off $675+ code: 125XMAS17
$65 off $375+ code: 65XMAS17










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ebates has 11% cashback on many stores today including Overstock and Rakuten.

That makes the Montblanc Twinfly $2265. Amazing movement for this price.

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...earchidx=18&keywords=&refinement=sale:On Sale


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Robert999 said:


> Gruppo Gamma 11/11 flash sale 21% off watches, 40% off straps


Thanks! Was looking forward to my discounts on the Peacemaker. But seems like there's nothing much to purchase from them (since stocks were OOS anyway)


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Thanks! Was looking forward to my discounts on the Peacemaker. But seems like there's nothing much to purchase from them (since stocks were OOS anyway)


Sale prices available on chrononaut and 42mm Vanguard.

They stopped taking additional discount on preorder prices a while ago.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

taike said:


> Sale prices available on chrononaut and 42mm Vanguard.
> 
> They stopped taking additional discount on preorder prices a while ago.


Yeah. Saw that. Approx 20% I think.

Not exactly the crazy-Black Fridayish discounts we are used to seeing.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Yeah. Saw that. Approx 20% I think.
> 
> Not exactly the crazy-Black Fridayish discounts we are used to seeing.


Tough to compare microbrand sales with gray market. Best pricing for micros is usually at preorder.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

frogles said:


> "Ashford has this Victorinox Maverick for $125 after coupon code SDDUAL125
> 
> Thanks for the posting on the Maverick, I ordered this watch and it is incredibly done for a quartz. Probably not going to be the beater I intended it to be, but I am quite impressed. Thanks again to the poster! "
> 
> a photo, on your wrist please


yup, as requested.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

thank you very much.
meanwhile i found somewhere that lug-to-lug is above 50mm, too big for me ...
your photo just confirms


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

taike said:


> Tough to compare microbrand sales with gray market. Best pricing for micros is usually at preorder.


Yeah agreed. Preorder stages give the best discounts.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

taike said:


> Tough to compare microbrand sales with gray market. Best pricing for micros is usually at preorder.


And then when they hit the group purchase sites like Massdrop


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

cornorama said:


> View attachment 12647753


I love this watch so much, makes me want to buy your model aswell.

Here's a pic of mine for comparison  
Amazing value


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Speaking of Ball, Overstock.com has my grail Ball (titanium, tritium numerals) on sale. With a 10% coupon and 4% from BeFrugal that takes it below $2000. I know it's not "affordable" but it is still a deal. I'm curious about the Overstock warranty: anybody know any details?

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...g=63&recidx=7&keywords=Ball watch&refinement=


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Exer said:


> I love this watch so much, makes me want to buy your model aswell.
> 
> Here's a pic of mine for comparison
> Amazing value
> ...


I cant tell...aluminum bezel or ceramic?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Elkins45 said:


> Speaking of Ball, Overstock.com has my grail Ball (titanium, tritium numerals) on sale. With a 10% coupon and 4% from BeFrugal that takes it below $2000. I know it's not "affordable" but it is still a deal. I'm curious about the Overstock warranty: anybody know any details?
> 
> *https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...g=63&recidx=7&keywords=Ball watch&refinement=*


1. Coupons don't work on "Weekly Deals"
2. Ebates has 11% cashback
3. Club O gets you 5% rewards. If you join for $19.95, you get a bonus $20 reward.

That's $1899 net.

https://www.ebates.com/overstock.com


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

cornorama said:


> View attachment 12647753


anyone on the fence about this one - the discount still works. I bought a second one  for the future!


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

RyanD said:


> 1. Coupons don't work on "Weekly Deals"
> 2. Ebates has 11% cashback
> 3. Club O gets you 5% rewards. If you join for $19.95, you get a bonus $20 reward.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this very useful information.


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

Citizen bno151 in blue for 149.99 at Amazon. Not the lowest it's ever been but still a good price. Citizen Eco-Drive Men's BN0151-09L Promaster Diver Watch With Blue PU Band https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PXVU3GM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_6x7bAb1JT6Y7S


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Any Jomashop discount codes in effect presently? Thanks!

Paypal20 and AD10 don't work

EMAIL5 works


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

I believe they use to have Google10 or Google20. Not sure if it's still work but worth a try.
Cheers.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> I believe they use to have Google10 or Google20. Not sure if it's still work but worth a try.
> Cheers.


Just tried it and it works

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

pesman said:


> Just tried it and it works


Interesting, I tried too, and no success except EMAIL5.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

I find with Jomashop, it's worth checking their eBay store for pricing. Sometimes it works better when you apply eBay vouchers and codes, which are usually better on top of the already applied sale prices on Jomashop's website. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bred38 (Sep 17, 2017)

Help, Please!
Any coupon or sale code for this...if it's possible:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/401402893708


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Bred38 said:


> Help, Please!
> Any coupon or sale code for this...if it's possible:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/401402893708


Why you need a coupon if you can just place your offer and go from there?


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

Snatched one up! The wrist shots sold it for me. Hard to resist at $125 and free shipping.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

KidThunder said:


> Snatched one up! The wrist shots sold it for me. Hard to resist at $125 and free shipping.


????


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> ????


Sorry, the quote didn't come through. The victorinox maverick deal thru Ashford

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Phone is being stupid ATM but massdrop has a 42mm mondaine automatic for $279

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

nyamoci said:


> Phone is being stupid ATM but massdrop has a 42mm mondaine automatic for $279
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


massdrop Mondaine $279 - considering it......


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

KidThunder said:


> Snatched one up! The wrist shots sold it for me. Hard to resist at $125 and free shipping.


It's a very good looking watch with a lot of heft for being a quartz. The bracelet is of very good quality as well. Someone else bought it intending to be a beater but once you get a look at it and the feel of it you'll start looking at "nicer" watches as being the beater!


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

cornorama said:


> massdrop Mondaine $279 - considering it......
> 
> View attachment 12650211


Thanks for heads up. I would go for it if it was Evo Big 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Seems like it might be really long lug-to-lug. Anyone have this and can speak how it wears?



cornorama said:


> massdrop Mondaine $279 - considering it......
> 
> View attachment 12650211


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

tinpusher said:


> Seems like it might be really long lug-to-lug. Anyone have this and can speak how it wears?


I had it and flipped it for that reason. I recall the lug to lug was something crazy like 54mm.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I had it and flipped it for that reason. I recall the lug to lug was something crazy like 54mm.


hard plastic in the fitted strap ends made it feel even longer


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

juderiverman said:


> Any pokemon theme watch deal?


Reading the reviews for the Pokemon watches on Amazon, even the four-star watch reviews aren't good: 'He loved it until it broke; mission accomplished!' The cheap ones I linked to earlier are also of dubious quality. So I thought: what about a Pokemon strap that could then be used on other (higher quality) watches?

Eventually I found this ebay listing for a used (and scuffed) watch set that comes with four Nato-style bands:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Licensed-P...120555?hash=item41d3f8032b:g:m6oAAOSwEEBaBhwB

This is important because it has good detail photos (more at link above):










I then found a retailer selling this set new for $15:

https://www.boscovs.com/shop/prod/boys-pokemon-digital-watch-set-pok3130/521707.htm

So far, I think this is the best deal. The watch looks good: a head-turner that is not an homage. Having four bands allows the owner to adjust his look to suit the occasion. Indeed, why not wear an extra band or two as bracelets (get some wristshots, bike handlebars in the background)? Finally, if the watch conks out, he still has the bands to enjoy; maybe they could even be fitted to another watch Nato-style.

Cons: crystal is not sapphire, WR is probably less than 30m, not radio sync.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

I have to say, I love the fact that someone asks a question about an inexpensive watch that some would consider a novelty and gets long, thoughtful replies. I know some people love the hunt as much as the catch, but it’s great that this community is so willing to share insight. 

Happy Veterans Day everyone.


----------



## swolelax (Apr 5, 2016)

I would actually buy quality pokemon themed straps if they existed. Maybe even a watch if it were affordable (not a 200k tourbillon)


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

cornorama said:


> massdrop Mondaine $279 - considering it......
> 
> View attachment 12650211


This is actually really tempting.
All the big clocks in the Belgian stations have that same look.
Such an original concept imo and a very good looking watch.
The lug to lug seems rather over the top unfortunately.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

swolelax said:


> I would actually buy quality pokemon themed straps if they existed. Maybe even a watch if it were affordable (not a 200k tourbillon)


I belive this post belongs in the confession thread. https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2948170


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Exer said:


> This is actually really tempting.
> All the big clocks in the Belgian stations have that same look.
> Such an original concept imo and a very good looking watch.
> The lug to lug seems rather over the top unfortunately.


If you're interested in railroad watches, many actual "railroad-approved" watches can be had for less than Mondaine. See this thread for a few examples:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/what-about-railroad-approved-watches-479160.html


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

BostonCharlie said:


> Reading the reviews for the Pokemon watches on Amazon, even the four-star watch reviews aren't good: 'He loved it until it broke; mission accomplished!' The cheap ones I linked to earlier are also of dubious quality. So I thought: what about a Pokemon strap that could then be used on other (higher quality) watches?
> 
> Eventually I found this ebay listing for a used (and scuffed) watch set that comes with four Nato-style bands:
> 
> ...


Already bought one from amazon, but still this can be a nice addition for the sake of those straps at least. By the way, sapphire and water resistant are the 2 must have features for me. Foregone the radio sync.☺

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

swolelax said:


> I would actually buy quality pokemon themed straps if they existed. Maybe even a watch if it were affordable (not a 200k tourbillon)


Huge niche market. Calling for entrepreneurs.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Pro Diver said:


> New Citizen Promaster Diver w/full retail packaging=$159 (Best price I saw is from leperfect on eBay for $179)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes me wish I would have waited a month. I thought it was a steal at $199. At $159 I'm tempted to get a backup.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

tinpusher said:


> Seems like it might be really long lug-to-lug. Anyone have this and can speak how it wears?





uvalaw2005 said:


> I had it and flipped it for that reason. I recall the lug to lug was something crazy like 54mm.


And I bought it. It wears big, but has the most Sublimely comfortable Integrated leather to lugs strap combo. Works great on 7+ inch wrists.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

RyanD said:


> $269 with code SINGLES. Not bad. Seiko warranty as well.


It arrived today. 3 days from Singapore free shipping. Perfect condition, all tags, warranty card (Seiko international) I'm very happy! Here's a quick pic, I'll size the bracelet tomorrow.










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ita said:


> It arrived today. 3 days from Singapore free shipping. Perfect condition, all tags, warranty card (Seiko international) I'm very happy! Here's a quick pic, I'll size the bracelet tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. Mine is due Wednesday.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't think this is an historic low. But $819 is a very good price on a Freelancer automatic chronograph, especially these days.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B011...hronograph&dpPl=1&dpID=51y-Zsf7T3L&ref=plSrch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't think this is an historic low. But $819 is a very good price on a Freelancer automatic chronograph, especially these days.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B011...hronograph&dpPl=1&dpID=51y-Zsf7T3L&ref=plSrch


It might be near an all time low if you consider no tax and 7% cashback from BeFrugal. $762 net.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

RyanD said:


> It might be near an all time low if you consider no tax and 7% cashback from BeFrugal. $762 net.


Currently two available for $739.99 at Certified Watch Store before any coupons or cashback.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Timex *VIP Black Friday ❘ 25% Off Everything!* sale: "As a subscriber [to their spam list] you can shop our Black Friday savings before anyone else." Non-subscribers use this link:

http://shop.timex.com/public/viewmessage/html/13745/he32jf1ujh7s4qpif3ggyqt3cgwaj/0bcc03eb00000000000000000000001e20bf
Not a great deal on Timex, but the Allied Three GMT TW2R43600VQ (leather strap) is $134.25 and TW2R43500VQ (steel bracelet) is $141.75. First discounts I've seen on these.



















Oh yeah, I forgot: Vintage Marlin TW2R47900VQ is already sold out. Save you some time looking. It was $199.00, Timex retail price with no discount.


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

Gemnation has Alpina sale

Watches at Gemnation.com

A great value is hidden there: GMT 4 Business is $595!
It is anti-shock, anti-magnetic, 100m water resistant, iso 1413, jumping hour, and only $595!
It is out-of-stock at Joma, sold at $697.

Silver dial is less busy than black one. Looks much better imho. Alpina Alpiner Men's Watch Model: AL550SRN5AQ6


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Londo Mollari said:


> Timex *VIP Black Friday ❘ 25% Off Everything!* sale: "As a subscriber [to their spam list] you can shop our Black Friday savings before anyone else." Non-subscribers use this link:
> 
> http://shop.timex.com/public/viewmessage/html/13745/he32jf1ujh7s4qpif3ggyqt3cgwaj/0bcc03eb00000000000000000000001e20bf


Thank you! I've been wanting this thing since I first laid eyes on it, but couldn't quite commit. Saved $28 on it and couldn't resist. An early B-day present to myself. Now, can I actually wait until the birthday to unbox it...?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

ergezen1 said:


> Gemnation has Alpina sale
> 
> Watches at Gemnation.com
> 
> ...


Great deals, indeed! However, as for "Silver dial is less busy than black one." I can tell you from other watches I've owned in similar colorways, chrome hands on a silver dial can be a real PITA to read under many (dimmer) lighting conditions. Awesome looking watch in either colorway, though.

Whichever you go with (although, it now appears that the silver dial is sold out), don't forget 7% cash back through BeFrugal!


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Was about to mention the Alpina sale at Gemnation but was just listed ahead of me. Some great prices. I picked up the Seastrong automatic with the red bezel for $395. 
Alpina Seastrong Diver Men's Watch Model: AL525LBBRG4V6


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

brans1 said:


> Was about to mention the Alpina sale at Gemnation but was just listed ahead of me. Some great prices. I picked up the Seastrong automatic with the red bezel for $395.
> Alpina Seastrong Diver Men's Watch Model: AL525LBBRG4V6


Picked up the same. Killer price IMHO. Was tempted with one of the GMT versions but it's a bit too big/heavy for me.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

brans1 said:


> Was about to mention the Alpina sale at Gemnation but was just listed ahead of me. Some great prices. I picked up the Seastrong automatic with the red bezel for $395.
> Alpina Seastrong Diver Men's Watch Model: AL525LBBRG4V6


Reminder that BeFrugal has 7% cashback on Gemnation.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

ergezen1 said:


> Gemnation has Alpina sale
> 
> Watches at Gemnation.com
> 
> ...


The AL-525GB4S6B is rather tempting for me out of the bunch. Always wanted to pickup the chrono version of it. Their picture is terrible though, this one looks better though on leather which they also have in the sale. I already have a Startimer Chrono quartz which is great and in general want to limit the watches I have these days so I'm hoping they sell out before I cave in.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Ashford has sent out to their (spam) customers their Black Friday sale preview- in case you have not been spammed or stopped in of late

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/deals/cat680070.cid

That Vicrtorinox Maverick with the red bezel is $175- but I am tapped out for now - maybe next time. And I think BeFrugal works with Ashford as well.


----------



## Jakenasty (Jan 12, 2016)

Ordered off sears.com via timex store no tax free shipping. Timex waterbury chrono grey dial black leather for $44. 

Unfortunately cant post links yet. My first post!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

This Singapore site still has some Seiko Prospex Blue Lagoon Turtles ranging from $320 to $399, depending on the accessories (extra strap, presentation box) -- they're all SRPB11J1:

https://www.chronograph-divers.com/search.php?search_query=srpb11j1&Search=I would be unhappy, though, if mine showed up looking like the one in this photo of theirs, where the chapter ring appears misaligned with the indices:


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

Here is the timex link if anyone is interestedSears.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

*Australian eBay* has a pretty good deal at the moment if you're after a watch around AU $100 using the code *PASTEL24* 

You can effectively get 25% if you play it right. Full T & Cs: https://pages2.ebay.com.au/Buyer_coupons/pastel24

"The offer entitles you to $25 off the purchase price (excluding postage) when you spend $100 or more in one transaction in Jewellery & Watches on eBay.com.au during the Offer Period.

The offer is subject to a minimum spend of $100 (item cost only, postage not included).

The total discount is capped at $25 per transaction.

You must be an eBay.com.au registered member.

The redemption code requires payment with an Australian PayPal account in order to take effect."


----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

Techme said:


> *Australian eBay* has a pretty good deal at the moment if you're after a watch around AU $100 using the code *PASTEL24*
> 
> You can effectively get 25% if you play it right. Full T & Cs: https://pages2.ebay.com.au/Buyer_coupons/pastel24
> 
> ...


Any good ones to check out or that you could suggest? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

cornorama said:


> Ashford has sent out to their (spam) customers their Black Friday sale preview- in case you have not been spammed or stopped in of late
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/deals/cat680070.cid
> 
> That Vicrtorinox Maverick with the red bezel is $175- but I am tapped out for now - maybe next time. And I think BeFrugal works with Ashford as well.


Even tho they call it a sale, really the prices aren't that great. I have found better prices looking thru Slickdeals or Befrugal at the coupons and stuff. I think the BF sale is more of a promo and not a real sale


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Davo_Aus said:


> Any good ones to check out or that you could suggest?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mostly just beaters at that price I guess. I had a quick check through my 'beater list' and a couple stood of Parnis stood out.

A sub homage with a Miyota auto, sapphire, ceramic on bracelet for AU ~83. https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/40mm-Pa...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Also, a sub homage with GMT, sapphire, ceramic bezel and bracelet for AU ~$83 https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/40mm-Pa...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## gustophersmob (Apr 7, 2006)

Victorinox automatic infantry black dial on brown leather back on Amazon for $193.79 with free shipping and returns.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009LPVDI8/


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Aries Gold kensington at touch of modern $150, homage to PP.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

brans1 said:


> Was about to mention the Alpina sale at Gemnation but was just listed ahead of me. Some great prices. I picked up the Seastrong automatic with the red bezel for $395.
> Alpina Seastrong Diver Men's Watch Model: AL525LBBRG4V6


Seastrong is gorgeous. somewhere at the forum there is a nice hand on review with excellent shots.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

eBay has 20% off coupon for some items up to a max discount of $50. Includes some watches. Click on details once you get to eBay to see which vendors are included. Certified watch store is a participant. Also got an 8% eBay bucks coupon this morning which has been stackable with the 20% off in the past.


----------



## mikescanlan (May 4, 2017)

Saw I couple watches on clearance at TJ Maxx for a good price ( Raymond Weil Automatic Chrono $724, Bulova Precisionist $109, and quartz Victorinox Chrono $99
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/c...t.minListPrice|1||product.inventory|1&tag=srt

They also had some Breitlings, Frederique Constants, Raymond Weil, Movado Smart Watches, and some quartz Victorinox. 
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/j...t.minListPrice|1||product.inventory|1&tag=srt


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

Two days left on the drop for this Victorinox. I really like the look and size and $280 seems a decent deal. 








https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-classic-infantry-vintage-automatic-watch?mode=guest_open


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mikescanlan said:


> Saw I couple watches on clearance at TJ Maxx for a good price ( Raymond Weil Automatic Chrono $724, Bulova Precisionist $109, and quartz Victorinox Chrono $99
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/c...t.minListPrice|1||product.inventory|1&tag=srt
> 
> They also had some Breitlings, Frederique Constants, Raymond Weil, Movado Smart Watches, and some quartz Victorinox.
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/j...t.minListPrice|1||product.inventory|1&tag=srt


I stopped at my local TJ Maxx last night. They mostly have Fossil, Swiss Army, Armani Exchange, Michael Kors right now. I picked up a nice American Heritage dartboard set for $149 though.


----------



## mikescanlan (May 4, 2017)

Yeah that's why I keep up with the online site too. They seem to get a lot of nice stuff in there.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Has anyone brought that Breitling SOH from them before (Tjmaxx)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

tanksndudes said:


> Thank you! I've been wanting this thing since I first laid eyes on it, but couldn't quite commit. Saved $28 on it and couldn't resist. An early B-day present to myself. Now, can I actually wait until the birthday to unbox it...?
> 
> View attachment 12653723


Nice find! Can you send a link to this one? Can't seem to find it...


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

cgrey2 said:


> eBay has 20% off coupon for some items up to a max discount of $50. Includes some watches. Click on details once you get to eBay to see which vendors are included. Certified watch store is a participant. Also got an 8% eBay bucks coupon this morning which has been stackable with the 20% off in the past.


Thanks for the 20% pointer. I sampled a number of the watches on Certified Watch Store eBay store; the prices are unfortunately not competitive even with $50 off. In fact, one specific watch I've been watching was jacked up by $50 at the time the 20% ($50 max) coupon was introduced.

UPDATE: while Hamilton prices weren't competitive, I found some Frederique Constant watches as cheapest on eBay with the discount. So, go and check it out! Certified Watch Store on eBay


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Nice find! Can you send a link to this one? Can't seem to find it...


It's here: The Waterbury - Timex US

There isn't much in the way of info or pics on the web for this watch. I've been checking semi-regularly for months but always get next to nothing. There are always a couple on eBay, and one or two at random online places I've never heard of but always at the regular Timex price ($95) or more. I really love the look of it though. This one is 38mm, but there's a 40mm version as well, in black that also has a date, which is also discounted right now: The Waterbury - Timex US


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

tanksndudes said:


> It's here: The Waterbury - Timex US
> 
> There isn't much in the way of info or pics on the web for this watch. I've been checking semi-regularly for months but always get next to nothing. There are always a couple on eBay, and one or two at random online places I've never heard of but always at the regular Timex price ($95) or more. I really love the look of it though. This one is 38mm, but there's a 40mm version as well, in black that also has a date, which is also discounted right now: The Waterbury - Timex US


Thanks tnd! I hope the lug to lug on 38mm is short since I think the l2l (~50mm) on the 40mm might be pushing it for my wrist.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Ita said:


> It arrived today. 3 days from Singapore free shipping. Perfect condition, all tags, warranty card (Seiko international) I'm very happy! Here's a quick pic, I'll size the bracelet tomorrow.
> 
> Ita
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Which box did it ship in? The special edition black with blue trim for PADI? Or one of the standard Seiko boxes? Also, hows the alignment?


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

studiompd said:


> Thanks tnd! I hope the lug to lug on 38mm is short since I think the l2l (~50mm) on the 40mm might be pushing it for my wrist.


I have a 38mm Waterbury. Not the same dial, but looks like it's the same case. I don't have the lug-to-lug measurements, but the size works for me so you should be okay. =)










- Tappy Talkied


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Raymond Weil Freelancer Chronograph for $599 with code RWFR80!

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...aph-automatic-men-s-watch-7730-stc-60112.html










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

OfficerCamp said:


> Raymond Weil Freelancer Chronograph for $599 with code RWRF80!
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...aph-automatic-men-s-watch-7730-stc-60112.html


Outstanding deal.


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. I pulled the trigger. I had some doubts but it is a steal at this price. Amazing value!



OfficerCamp said:


> Raymond Weil Freelancer Chronograph for $599 with code RWRF80!
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...aph-automatic-men-s-watch-7730-stc-60112.html
> 
> ...


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hamilton Jazzmaster chrono for $729 with code SDJAZZ729

https://www.ashford.com/us/H3260685...s+LLC&LinkName=Ashford+Catalog&PubCID=1122587


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

mikescanlan said:


> Saw I couple watches on clearance at TJ Maxx for a good price ( Raymond Weil Automatic Chrono $724, Bulova Precisionist $109, and quartz Victorinox Chrono $99
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/c...t.minListPrice|1||product.inventory|1&tag=srt
> 
> They also had some Breitlings, Frederique Constants, Raymond Weil, Movado Smart Watches, and some quartz Victorinox.
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/j...t.minListPrice|1||product.inventory|1&tag=srt


Very frustrating...as usual! All our UK equivalent TK Maxx has is dodgy jeans, household tack and kids toys...oh to have the US grey market!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

ergezen1 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I pulled the trigger. I had some doubts but it is a steal at this price. Amazing value!


Code doesn't work for me 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

try RWFR80 



pesman said:


> Code doesn't work for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

ergezen1 said:


> try RWFR80
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

ergezen1 said:


> try RWFR80
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoops!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

For anyone that wants to give Shinola your business, but find their retail pricing to high, Amex posted the following in my Benefits Portal. I've found that not all deals make to to all Amex card holders.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

dsquared24 said:


> Awesome! Which box did it ship in? The special edition black with blue trim for PADI? Or one of the standard Seiko boxes? Also, hows the alignment?


It came in a good quality Seiko box with manuals international warranty card drop tags etc. Perfect condition, alignment and bezel operation are spot on. I've tried to size the bracelet!!!! What a farkin' cow of a system!!! What numbskull in the Seiko design team came up with the two piece pin/collar idea?? I've lost 2 of the collars in the carpet, when they shot out of the tweezers!!! Sh#t F%ck Sh#t.........

Ita


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Inventory Adjusters has a Citizen Signature Grand Classic white-dial automatic for $447.95 with coupon code 'SALE17' And they're usually quite good about letting you know if it was a display model and has any scuffs or dings. They don't indicate that is the case here.

I owned one of these once upon a time, and it is an amazing watch.

Citizen Automatic Mens Grand Classic Date Stainless Steel Watch NB0040-58A - Inventory Adjusters


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ita said:


> It came in a good quality Seiko box with manuals international warranty card drop tags etc. Perfect condition, alignment and bezel operation are spot on. I've tried to size the bracelet!!!! What a farkin' cow of a system!!! What numbskull in the Seiko design team came up with the two piece pin/collar idea?? I've lost 2 of the collars in the carpet, when they shot out of the tweezers!!! Sh#t F%ck Sh#t.........
> 
> Ita


Too late now for advice, but working the watch inside a 1 gallon sized plastic zip lock bag is the best way to deal with small watch parts that tend to go flying off into the carpet.


----------



## MartiR (Jan 20, 2015)

I own two jazzmasters and I love them. That's a solid deal on a solid piece.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$180 at Amazon with 5-year Citizen warranty. MSRP is $475.

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-BU2021-51L-Calendrier-Stainless/dp/B00PXVU3JO


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Ita said:


> It came in a good quality Seiko box with manuals international warranty card drop tags etc. Perfect condition, alignment and bezel operation are spot on. I've tried to size the bracelet!!!! What a farkin' cow of a system!!! What numbskull in the Seiko design team came up with the two piece pin/collar idea?? I've lost 2 of the collars in the carpet, when they shot out of the tweezers!!! Sh#t F%ck Sh#t.........
> 
> Ita


They have their own tool S-926
https://service.seiko.com.au/i/seiko/documents/guides/Seiko Bracelet Sizing Manual_04.pdf


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

So I've been trolling eBay all day to find decent deals to use the 20% (up to $50) PSHOPEARLY code that's been mentioned here earlier.

I've not found anything super awesome, but I will admit that I don't know a lot about sub-$200 Seiko quartz watches or Eco-Drives.

There's one Hamilton Valiant for $370. The lowest it's been is about $299. $50 off makes it $320 and, if you get the 8% in eBay bucks, then you're down below $300 "net."
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hamilton-V...167226&hash=item25da6948ae:g:r7EAAOSw3WxZ6Bji









There's a couple of Hamilton Jazzmaster thinline quartz watches being offered at $377, but there's a "make offer" button. If you can get them for $360, that takes them to $310 with the code, and below $300 if you count the 8% eBay bucks.
Amazon has it for $320. Joma has it for $290, so pretty close. (I did the "H" links in the bracelet)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hamilton-H...619815&hash=item3d189b057d:g:95YAAOSwnHZYYrqp









It looks like most of the certified watch store stuff is higher priced.

And I haven't looked that the $400+ range, simply because I felt like the $50 cap on the code made it not worth it. But maybe there are some deals to be had.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Ita said:


> It arrived today. 3 days from Singapore free shipping. Perfect condition, all tags, warranty card (Seiko international) I'm very happy! Here's a quick pic, I'll size the bracelet tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit, dammit, dammit!

I've already dropped a grand on two watches this week, I can't buy a third!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Kulprit said:


> Dammit, dammit, dammit!
> 
> I've already dropped a grand on two watches this week, I can't buy a third!


Yes you can.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Kulprit said:


> Dammit, dammit, dammit!
> I've already dropped a grand on two watches this week, I can't buy a third!


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Kulprit said:


> Dammit, dammit, dammit!
> 
> I've already dropped a grand on two watches this week, I can't buy a third!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wait..

Is this padi still available at that price?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Kulprit said:


> Dammit, dammit, dammit!
> 
> I've already dropped a grand on two watches this week, I can't buy a third!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you're going to say three words in a row in frustration....you must learn from the Master, "Jan Brady".


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

RyanD said:


> $180 at Amazon with 5-year Citizen warranty. MSRP is $475.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-BU2021-51L-Calendrier-Stainless/dp/B00PXVU3JO


If you do have the 8% eBay Bucks offer, then buy from their eBay store instead for the same price before eBay Bucks (3 left).

But warranty drops from 5-year Citizen warranty to 2-year Inventory Adjusters warranty.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Inventory Adjusters has a Citizen Signature Grand Classic white-dial automatic for $447.95 with coupon code 'SALE17' And they're usually quite good about letting you know if it was a display model and has any scuffs or dings. They don't indicate that is the case here.
> 
> *I owned one of these once upon a time*, and it is an amazing watch.


Have you broken the news to your confessions thread?


----------



## mikescanlan (May 4, 2017)

Touch of Modern has a sale on Revue Thommen watches priced from $329.99-$899.99 and Automatic Chronographs for $599.99. All seems like pretty good prices.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/stores/auto-mechanical


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

City74 said:


> Hamilton Jazzmaster chrono for $729 with code SDJAZZ729
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/H3260685...s+LLC&LinkName=Ashford+Catalog&PubCID=1122587
> 
> View attachment 12656067


Just a note for those considering this watch is that the strap is actually brown despite appearing more as black in Ashford's picture. It's correctly described as brown in the details and if you do a search you'll find more accurate pictures:


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

eljay said:


> Have you broken the news to your confessions thread?


It should probably go in the new "Regrets? I have a few..." thread.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

VIPOUTLET sent me a used and defective watch instead of new.
Tissot T-touch Expert - case scuffs and marks, leaking LCD, broken box with half of papers.
Other orders from them were fine.

Price is 400$. Paid via Amazon Pay. Am I somehow protected with it?

They offered total 50$ as a compensation. I refused.
Asked for 300$ partial refund (repair cost $500) or full item return. 
(As they said 30 day return period is over, but maybe they will accept if shipping costs are on me.) 

What do you think I should do?


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

KirS124 said:


> VIPOUTLET sent me a used and defective watch instead of new.
> Tissot T-touch Expert - case scuffs and marks, leaking LCD, broken box with half of papers.
> Other orders from them were fine.
> 
> ...


Why is the return period over?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

KirS124 said:


> VIPOUTLET sent me a used and defective watch instead of new.
> Tissot T-touch Expert - case scuffs and marks, leaking LCD, broken box with half of papers.
> Other orders from them were fine.
> 
> ...


"Paid via Amazon Pay. Am I somehow protected with it?"

Seems more like a question for Amazon/Amazon Pay, rather than a bunch of random strangers here.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

KirS124 said:


> VIPOUTLET sent me a used and defective watch instead of new.
> Tissot T-touch Expert - case scuffs and marks, leaking LCD, broken box with half of papers.
> Other orders from them were fine.
> 
> ...


Why wait for the 30-day return period to be over??
You say you received a broken box, you should have reported it the very day you received it...


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

mougino said:


> Why wait for the 30-day return period to be over??
> You say you received a broken box, you should have reported it the very day you received it...


Similar situation. Got a swiss made automatic watch from Amazon warehouse, put it on for some 1 or 2 hours upon receiving, worked fine. Months later, put it on second time in the morning, it stopped on 3 pm. Amazon claims no capability or intention to repair or replace. Only refund is available, but not fully refund given return window is over. Wrong procedure.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

juderiverman said:


> Similar situation. Got a swiss made automatic watch from Amazon warehouse, put it on for some 1 or 2 hours upon receiving, worked fine. Months later, put it on second time in the morning, it stopped on 3 pm. Amazon claims no capability or intention to repair or replace. Only refund is available, but not fully refund given return window is over. Wrong procedure.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Amazon is quite clear with their return and warranty (or lack thereof) policy for Warehouse Deals. Sounds to me like Amazon customer service went above and beyond in trying to help by offering you a partial refund, despite being "months beyond" their stated 30 day return window.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Official Watch Deals on eBay has a new (not refurbished) Bulova Precisionist 96B259 on leather, for $168.99, with $13.60 back in eBay Bucks. The next-best price I see anywhere is $250.

I'm wearing my Precisionist three-hander today, and that sweeping second hand is damn mesmerizing.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...263190996509?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Kulprit said:


> Dammit, dammit, dammit!
> 
> I've already dropped a grand on two watches this week, I can't buy a third!





tanksndudes said:


> Yes you can.


Right. Five is the magic number before you can quit, not three :-d


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> Right. Five is the magic number before you can quit, not three :-d


I started with five, ended up with twenty  Do not tell my wife 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wovoka (Jun 13, 2014)

Ita said:


> It came in a good quality Seiko box with manuals international warranty card drop tags etc. Perfect condition, alignment and bezel operation are spot on. I've tried to size the bracelet!!!! What a farkin' cow of a system!!! What numbskull in the Seiko design team came up with the two piece pin/collar idea?? I've lost 2 of the collars in the carpet, when they shot out of the tweezers!!! Sh#t F%ck Sh#t.........
> 
> Ita


This is why God created refrigerator magnets (as well as microwave ovens & remote-controlled garage doors ;-)
Whenever (which is often) I lose a teeny-tiny screw in the carpet, I pull my super magnet of the calendar on the fridge and...
...Et Viola, as they say in, I think, France or some country like that. Screw leaps off the carpet.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> Right. Five is the magic number before you can quit, not three :-d


Yeah, but that's not overall, that's just this week!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Wovoka said:


> This is why God created refrigerator magnets (as well as microwave ovens & remote-controlled garage doors ;-)
> Whenever (which is often) I lose a teeny-tiny screw in the carpet, I pull my super magnet of the calendar on the fridge and...
> ...Et Viola, as they say in, I think, France or some country like that. Screw leaps off the carpet.


You sir, deserve a medal for that tip. I never thought about using a magnet to find dropped screws, etc. But then again I don't drop them that often 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Wovoka said:


> This is why God created refrigerator magnets (as well as microwave ovens & remote-controlled garage doors ;-)
> Whenever (which is often) I lose a teeny-tiny screw in the carpet, I pull my super magnet of the calendar on the fridge and...
> ...Et Viola, as they say in, I think, France or some country like that. Screw leaps off the carpet.


That trick might not work for the stainless steel screws used in watches.


----------



## dinek (Oct 3, 2016)

Hello,

This looks like a good deal.

HAMILTON Men's Khaki Field Chrono Auto Watch H71466583 $525 on ashford

Dino

....there is also a preowned one @ $499.... so maybe not such a deal?


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Long Island Watch Black Friday Preview (prices active from 1pm on Nov 23 till end of day on Nov 27)


----------



## mmmSR (Nov 26, 2016)

dinek said:


> This looks like a good deal.
> 
> HAMILTON Men's Khaki Field Chrono Auto Watch H71466583 $525 on ashford
> 
> ...


Speaking of these Hamiltons... If you are considering the black-silver version mentioned above by dinek:







(sorry cannot post links yet, search for H71466583 on Ashford)

I would also suggest the gold-black version, also on Ashford, (499 for pre-owned too; but new is 896, not a deal):







(sorry, cannot post links yet, search for H71466553 on Ashford)

The gold version jumped on me in an online ad a few days ago, and if I hadn't snagged my black Khaki auto chrono last year on Black Friday, I would probably pull a trigger on this. Btw. it seems like basically the same case (38 mm, perfect dressy size, albeit a bit thick, but that is the 7750):


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

^ Good prices. Might finally try something from Orient. Haven't yet because self-examination of my purchasing behavior tells me that buying one and liking it is the gateway to quickly having enough to require a one-click-purchase of another watch box. I might need to hole up at 'Camp No Internet' for BF next week.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I would like to add an Orient Star to my collection. Has anyone seen it go below $299? I took a quick-trip down Google Lane and It looks like CreationWatches - Canada has them for around the same price. It looks like the one listed is an AF02003W

Thanks!



VadimMkin said:


> Long Island Watch Black Friday Preview (prices active from 1pm on Nov 23 till end of day on Nov 27)
> 
> View attachment 12658837
> 
> ...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Wovoka said:


> This is why God created refrigerator magnets (as well as microwave ovens & remote-controlled garage doors ;-)
> Whenever (which is often) I lose a teeny-tiny screw in the carpet, I pull my super magnet of the calendar on the fridge and...
> ...Et Viola, as they say in, I think, France or some country like that. Screw leaps off the carpet.


Hi,

I blame it on your autocorrect feature, it is actually "Et voilà!!"

Unless you are talking about this guy...

Cheers,

Seb








Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Wovoka said:


> This is why God created refrigerator magnets (as well as microwave ovens & remote-controlled garage doors ;-)
> Whenever (which is often) I lose a teeny-tiny screw in the carpet, I pull my super magnet of the calendar on the fridge and...
> ...Et Viola, as they say in, I think, France or some country like that. Screw leaps off the carpet.


If magnets don't work, clean out your bagless vacuum and then vacuum the area. Shake the container a bit, and the screws will fall to the bottom. I found one that way.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

mannal said:


> I would like to add an Orient Star to my collection. Has anyone seen it go below $299? I took a quick-trip down Google Lane and It looks like CreationWatches - Canada has them for around the same price. It looks like the one listed is an AF02003W
> 
> Thanks!


I've only seen Orient Stars below $299 in marketplaces such as F29. There's a LNIB example right now at $270 by user allanzzz and a more used (yet very nice black IP coated) model at $250 by cold_beer839 (I can't post links yet).


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This LIW isn't really a deal....at least on the blue ray.

Amazon has this all day long for $159. So why wait until Thanksgiving day when we're all too busy with football and food?



VadimMkin said:


> Long Island Watch Black Friday Preview (prices active from 1pm on Nov 23 till end of day on Nov 27)
> 
> View attachment 12658837
> 
> ...


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

mannal said:


> I would like to add an Orient Star to my collection. Has anyone seen it go below $299? I took a quick-trip down Google Lane and It looks like CreationWatches - Canada has them for around the same price. It looks like the one listed is an AF02003W Thanks!


 I believe that last black Friday those and similar Orient Star watches were down to $279 at places like Creation, PTW and Certified. Not sure if that exact model was that low, but I know they had OS Classics in that range. If you can buy from LIW without paying tax I suppose its a good deal. I have heard good things on this forum about his customer service.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> Amazon is quite clear with their return and warranty (or lack thereof) policy for Warehouse Deals. Sounds to me like Amazon customer service went above and beyond in trying to help by offering you a partial refund, despite being "months beyond" their stated 30 day return window.


Indeed amazon try to help. But what I desire given a deal price is a repair within warranty, which is supposedly 2 years non-manufacturer warranty. Amazon says it no longer carry the brand and no longer possess the capability to repair, which is odd. What if a quartz needs the battery change? No service and only partial refund? Doesn't sound right.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

eljay said:


> That trick might not work for the stainless steel screws used in watches.


Surely magnets work on Stainless Steel?

Ita


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Ita said:


> Surely magnets work on Stainless Steel?
> 
> Ita


They do. And don't call me Shirley.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ita said:


> Surely magnets work on Stainless Steel?
> 
> Ita


Nope. Not good stainless anyway.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Ita said:


> Surely magnets work on Stainless Steel?
> 
> Ita


It's not as simple as you might think... https://greenwoodmagnetics.com/resource/what-is-the-difference-between-304-and-316-stainless-steel/


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

thewatchoutlet on eBay has the white dial Hammy X-wind for $784.99. Coupon PSHOPEARLY takes off another $50. Bought me one, looks like they have one remaining. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Costco added a Breitling to their online watch stable. It is available only to members, so I can't see the pricing. It appears to be less than a Rolex Sky Dweller but more than a Seiko Prospex ;-):
Breitling Superocean Stainless Steel Men's Automatic Watch








https://www.costco.com/Breitling-Su...-Men's-Automatic-Watch.product.100343359.html


*Brand:* Breitling
*Model #:* A13311D1-C936
*Case Material:* Stainless Steel
*Case Thickness:* 15.5mm
*Case Width:* 42mm
*Bezel:* Uni-Direction Rotating
*Movement:* Automatic
*Crystal:* Sapphire
*Dial:* Blue
*Hands:* Silver Tone
*Luminous:* Yes
*Calendar:* Date
*Chronograph:* Yes
*Bracelet Material:* Stainless Steel
*Bracelet Width:* 20mm
*Water Resistant:* 200M (660ft)

Also, this atomic Citizen is back in stock at Costco. It was $230, before:
Citizen Eco-Drive Atomic Time Clock Synchronized Men's Watch








https://www.costco.com/Citizen-Eco-...nchronized-Men's-Watch.product.100377699.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Costco added a Breitling to their online watch stable. It is available only to members, so I can't see the pricing. It appears to be less than a Rolex Sky Dweller but more than a Seiko Prospex ;-):
> *Breitling Superocean Stainless Steel Men's Automatic Watch*
> 
> 
> ...


$2699.99 for the Breitling and $229.99 for the Citizen.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

mougino said:


> Why wait for the 30-day return period to be over??
> You say you received a broken box, you should have reported it the very day you received it...


Couldn't open it earlier, I got a lot of orders from their store, most of time everything went OK.
The outer packaging was without defects, only the inner box was damaged. But any way - I don't care about the packaging and box, the main problem is defective watch.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

juderiverman said:


> Indeed amazon try to help. But what I desire given a deal price is a repair within warranty, which is supposedly 2 years non-manufacturer warranty. Amazon says it no longer carry the brand and no longer possess the capability to repair, which is odd. What if a quartz needs the battery change? No service and only partial refund? Doesn't sound right.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


What doesn't sound right?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

RyanD said:


> $2699.99 for the Breitling and $229.99 for the Citizen.


Thanks for looking that up. Googling around, that sounds pretty good for that Breitling on a bracelet.

Would you say that Costco's Rolex is a deal (again, I can't see the price, but I've always wondered)?

https://www.costco.com/Rolex-Sky-Dweller-18k-Gold-Case-Men's-Automatic-Watch.product.100351068.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Thanks for looking that up. Googling around, that sounds pretty good for that Breitling on a bracelet.
> 
> Would you say that Costco's Rolex is a deal (again, I can't see the price, but I've always wondered)?
> 
> https://www.costco.com/Rolex-Sky-Dweller-18k-Gold-Case-Men's-Automatic-Watch.product.100351068.html


No.


----------



## DrewM (Feb 9, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Thanks for looking that up. Googling around, that sounds pretty good for that Breitling on a bracelet.
> 
> Would you say that Costco's Rolex is a deal (again, I can't see the price, but I've always wondered)?
> 
> https://www.costco.com/Rolex-Sky-Dweller-18k-Gold-Case-Men's-Automatic-Watch.product.100351068.html


Member price is $27,999.99...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

DrewM said:


> Member price is $27,999.99...


Thanks. I like the way expensive watches make the others look more reasonably priced.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Thanks for looking that up. Googling around, that sounds pretty good for that Breitling on a bracelet.
> 
> Would you say that Costco's Rolex is a deal (again, I can't see the price, but I've always wondered)?
> 
> https://www.costco.com/Rolex-Sky-Dweller-18k-Gold-Case-Men's-Automatic-Watch.product.100351068.html





DrewM said:


> Member price is $27,999.99...


You could not pay me to wear that thing.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

eljay said:


> You could not pay me to wear that thing.


That has given me a good laugh.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

eljay said:


> You could not pay me to wear that thing.


It is revolting and hideous, but most of us have a price...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Wovoka said:


> ...Et Viola, as they say in, I think, France or some country like that.


"Et voila" (means "and there it is")
"Et viola" means "and raped" :-/


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Thanks. I like the way expensive watches make the others look more reasonably priced.


I was thinking tonight that if you hang out in F71 long enough and just ignore the watches you can't afford and can't hope to afford, all that stuff starts to become the homage. Personally, I'm above those kinds of watches.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Gavox









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Saw this on Bucherer. Seem very reasonable for such a highly finished watch 
£260 For pre order. I assume the balance is not payable.

https://www.bucherer.co.uk/tissot-t...-t41-1-423-33.html?nosto=nosto-page-category2









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

eljay said:


> You could not pay me to wear that thing.


For the right amount of $$, I'd wear that in the buff. In public.
And then lap dance right into the face of anyone who complains. :-!


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> For the right amount of $$, I'd wear that in the buff. In public.
> And then lap dance right into the face of anyone who complains. :-!


Ewww. 

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

mougino said:


> "Et voila" (means "and there it is")
> "Et viola" means "and raped" :-/


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Orient is having a pre black friday sale. 50% off everything use code EXTRA50

https://www.orientwatchusa.com/


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

JMD1082 said:


> Orient is having a pre black friday sale. 50% off everything use code EXTRA50
> 
> https://www.orientwatchusa.com/


And I have made an ass of myself. Apparently this is not for all watches.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

JMD1082 said:


> Orient is having a pre black friday sale. 50% off everything use code EXTRA50
> 
> https://www.orientwatchusa.com/


Seems like one of the best deals I see with this, and not sure what the low has been for it, is the Star Seeker GMT for $550. I don't see it anywhere else for less than $699ish. Long Island lists it for $599 but they've been out of stock forever.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

i know the word invicta makes waves, but i believe it is a bargain
8932OB for 36.39USD
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014MN9RCM/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## GNUJoshua (Jun 22, 2017)

JMD1082 said:


> Orient is having a pre black friday sale. 50% off everything use code EXTRA50
> 
> https://www.orientwatchusa.com/


I tried this with several that I've been thirsty for (Bambino, Mako II, and Mako USA II) and the code worked in the cart. But after realizing they charge about $15 to ship, most of the 50% off "deals" weren't better than buying from other places.


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

GNUJoshua said:


> I tried this with several that I've been thirsty for (Bambino, Mako II, and Mako USA II) and the code worked in the cart. But after realizing they charge about $15 to ship, most of the 50% off "deals" weren't better than buying from other places.


50% off code does not work on Mako USA II, but code EXTRA30 seems to be a perpetual code that works for Mako USA II


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

ctentzeras said:


> Seems like one of the best deals I see with this, and not sure what the low has been for it, is the Star Seeker GMT for $550. I don't see it anywhere else for less than $699ish. Long Island lists it for $599 but they've been out of stock forever.


Do it. Black or white. I bought the Seeker GMT in 2014 during Black Friday and it was the best automatic I've ever bought under $600.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Verdict said:


> Do it. Black or white. I bought the Seeker GMT in 2014 during Black Friday and it was the best automatic I've ever bought under $600.


I really want to, but the wife would MURDER me right now. No good owning a beautiful watch if I'm dead and can't appreciate it.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Thanks. I like the way expensive watches make the others look more reasonably priced.


They also have a Cartier Tank for $40k and an AP Royal Oak for $38k. After those, the Rolex, and the Breitling, they drop to a Seiko Prospex for $240 - right into lower middle affordable range. Makes it easy to pull the trigger!


----------



## xmorphicx (Jun 14, 2015)

The black Seiko SNK809 and cream SNK803 are available on Amazon right now for $47.89 and $45.29, respectively. First time they have been below $50 in quite a while... in fact the black and cream models have been $70+ each time I've looked for a few months, although the green and blue models have been cheaper.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Invicta 8926OB on Amazon for $55.29

And the Titanium 0420 for $80.82

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8926OB-Stainless-Automatic-Bracelet/dp/B000JQFX1G/ref=pd_sim_241_7?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=1W195RG13EMPPHPRRK7Y

[url]https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-0420-Diver-Automatic-Titanium/dp/B004IU4MP2/ref=pd_sbs_241_9?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=EKM8EFTK18A28R4EHTD1
[/URL]


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

The updated 8926OB is the 17044 and it is $55.81

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-1704...pro+diver+green&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Rocat said:


> The updated 8926OB is the 17044 and it is $55.81
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-1704...pro+diver+green&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


Updated how?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Updated how?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The only difference I can see is the dial on the 17044 is a tad different with the markers.

Now with round indices at 6 and 9. Other than that, no difference that I can see.










The 8926OB has the hash marks at 6 and 9.


----------



## GNUJoshua (Jun 22, 2017)

frogles said:


> i know the word invicta makes waves, but i believe it is a bargain
> 8932OB for 36.39USD
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014MN9RCM/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


I totally thought that was the automatic and bought it, just double-checked and realized it's the quartz so I cancelled it. I have enough quartz watches.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I also noticed that "JAPAN MOVT" is also missing....


Rocat said:


> The only difference I can see is the dial on the 17044 is a tad different with the markers.
> 
> Now with round indices at 6 and 9. Other than that, no difference that I can see.
> 
> ...


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Gents...
All moot points. At $50's, these are excellent bargains... Better yet, all moot pints because this are fantastic base models for mods !!

Cheerrios !

G


Rocat said:


> The updated 8926OB is the 17044 and it is $55.81
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-1704...pro+diver+green&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER





Rocat said:


> The only difference I can see is the dial on the 17044 is a tad different with the markers.
> 
> Now with round indices at 6 and 9. Other than that, no difference that I can see.
> 
> ...





t minus said:


> I also noticed that "JAPAN MOVT" is also missing....


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Yep. And it is 38mm, well... 37.5mm to be precise.



GNUJoshua said:


> I totally thought that was the automatic and bought it, just double-checked and realized it's the quartz so I cancelled it. I have enough quartz watches.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

goyoneuff said:


> Gents...
> All mute points. At $50's, these are excellent bargains... Better yet, all mute pints because this are fantastic base models for mods !!
> 
> Cheerrios !
> ...


That would be "moot" (so as not to accidentally offend anyone going forward that might be "mute").


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you very much. Fixed it. Cheers !




dumberdrummer said:


> That would be "moot" (so as not to accidentally offend anyone going forward that might be "mute").


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

"I totally thought that was the automatic and bought it, just double-checked and realized it's the quartz so I cancelled it. I have enough quartz watches."

true. plus it has push crown, so 200m WR is a question mark. but the mvmnt is Japanese, and hey, 37 bucks


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> For the right amount of $$, I'd wear that in the buff. In public.
> And then lap dance right into the face of anyone who complains. :-!


Yes, well...


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

It's moo point, like a cow's opinion. It doesn't matter.


----------



## gustophersmob (Apr 7, 2006)

Rocat said:


> Invicta 8926OB on Amazon for $55.29
> 
> And the Titanium 0420 for $80.82
> 
> ...





Rocat said:


> The updated 8926OB is the 17044 and it is $55.81
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-1704...pro+diver+green&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


Looks like they also have the 9937 with swiss movement and better bracelet for $173.59. All time low according to camelx3.

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Diver-Collection-Coin-Edge-Automatic/dp/B00AH3DCAA/


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

rating for this 9937 is only 3.7 out of 5 ...


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

*Citizen Eco-Drive Men's CB0020-50E World Perpetual Atomic Clock A-T Stainless Steel Watch*

Brand new for $259.88, Prime, ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Citizen 5-year warranty.

Lowest price this year (all time lowest $234 in 2014 per Camels).










Round watch with world time bezel, perpetual calendar, and multitexture black dial
43 mm stainless steel case with antireflective sapphire dial window
Japanese quartz movement with analog display
Five-link stainless steel band featuring fold-over clasp with hidden double push-button closure
Water resistant to 200 m (660 ft)


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

PeekPoke said:


> *Citizen Eco-Drive Men's CB0020-50E World Perpetual Atomic Clock A-T Stainless Steel Watch*
> 
> Brand new for $259.88, Prime, ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Citizen 5-year warranty.
> 
> ...


Great watch. I believe BeFrugal still has 7% cashback for watches at Amazon.


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Owned that watch - nice bit of kit for the money.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

> I was thinking tonight that if you hang out in F71 long enough and just ignore the watches you can't afford and can't hope to afford, all that stuff starts to become the homage. Personally, I'm above those kinds of watches.


"They can't seriously expect us to swallow this tripe!" --Lisa Simpson



frogles said:


> rating for this 9937 is only 3.7 out of 5 ...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

My PADI finally showed up. The Seiko box is junky, but that's not a big deal. The warranty card is stamped. I was a bit surprised at the alternate language for the date. I thought [redacted] would be more into that Rolex posted earlier. Maybe that's why Creation Watches got such a good deal on them.


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

How prone are the Invicta pro divers to leaking and getting destroyed? How to tell if it has a screw-down crown?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

RyanD said:


> My PADI finally showed up. The Seiko box is junky, but that's not a big deal. The warranty card is stamped. I was a bit surprised at the alternate language for the date. I thought [redacted] would be more into that Rolex posted earlier. Maybe that's why Creation Watches got such a good deal on them.
> 
> View attachment 12661609


Wait until you try to resize the bracelet YIKES.... mine is running a -1spd I'm happy with that!

Ita


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I have to say again that Touch of Modern has AWESOME customer service. A vendor screwed up, and they took the hit. I've had a few other problems with orders, and they have resolved every single one.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Jomashop has Paypal20 is a $20 off coupon for paypal purchases over $250 fwiw


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

cornorama said:


> nyamoci said:
> 
> 
> > Phone is being stupid ATM but massdrop has a 42mm mondaine automatic for $279
> ...


Litte late, but just a heads up for anyone interested, I contacted the gooroo and she matched this offer.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> That would be "moot" (so as not to accidentally offend anyone going forward that might be "mute").


I drink lots of pints. Am I also allowed to be offended?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

TDKFM said:


> I drink lots of pints. Am I also allowed to be offended?


pints of milk? moo pint


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Coolbeans476 said:


> How prone are the Invicta pro divers to leaking and getting destroyed? How to tell if it has a screw-down crown?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does have a screw-down crown.

Whether it leaks is a topic of some controversy. What it comes down to, I think, is how often do you swim and how careful are you?

My opinion is: The 8926 is more prone to leaking than most non-ISO 200 meter watches, but the problems can-- usually-- be avoided. I believe that if you are careful, you can swim with one once every week or so for many years. I would never take this watch diving and I would keep it in rotation and not swim with it every day if you are a lap swimmer. I would not swim with it when I am out of town unless I am returning the day I swim.

My jeweler, and others, have said these are prone to leaking, and mine did leak. However, I am pretty sure I know why-- I am virtually certain that I failed to screw in the screw-down crown. A well-made watch can, generally, withstand this error without leaking. I have forgotten to screw in the crown on several of my other watches without incident. The 8926 cannot survive this error, however-- not even once.

You will not necessarily ruin the watch if you screw up, however. If you have a good jeweler who is nearby, and you take the watch to be repaired the instant you see condensation on the inside of the crystal, it will probably survive. That's what happened to me-- I swam on a Tuesday in my backyard pool, noticed the condensation on Wednesday, and got it to my jeweler before the shop closed. I do a lot of business there, he fixed it for me for $20, and I have swam with it since then-- very carefully-- with no problem.

Time is of the essence if a mechanical watch leaks. Figure that you only have 24 hours. My guy claims to have saved a Rolex once four or five days after it got fogged, but he's the first to admit that he got lucky.

I no longer wear mine very often, but it does keep excellent time, and it's great that it hacks! It's a little fiddly getting the date adjusted, as it's hard to pull out the crown one click and not two after it's unscrewed, but it's workable.


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

Do any of you have experience with befrugal related to buying a watch on amazon and getting the 7% cashback? When I go to befrugal and click the link to watches in the amazon fashion section, it takes me to women's watches. Am I okay to go to a different department for mens watches without risking befrugal dropping the cashback?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Anyone feeling adventurous?

This watch purports to have a sapphire crystal and Miyota automatic movement. (8215? Is there something cheaper?) and is available on Amazon for ... $2. Delivered.

I actually wouldn't mind getting a President homage, but A. I want one with the big day display and B. not one pimped out with crystals.

Still, if somebody can figure out what Miyota movement would be in this, it might be worth picking up for frankenwatch-making at this price.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B076P5B3XR/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

Shows 136 usd ...



WorthTheWrist said:


> Anyone feeling adventurous?
> 
> This watch purports to have a sapphire crystal and Miyota automatic movement. (8215? Is there something cheaper?) and is available on Amazon for ... $2. Delivered.
> 
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

feltharg said:


> Shows 136 usd ...


That's a different seller and price than was showing for me. Damn Amazon and its algorhythms.


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

I saw a Gnoth (the brand you linked) for $2 new on amazon. But it wasnt a Rolex homage it was gold with a brown strap. Cant find it now though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That's a different seller and price than was showing for me. Damn Amazon and its algorhythms.


It was the gold version of this for $2. Said it had and Isaswiss quartz.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

Catalyzt said:


> It does have a screw-down crown.
> 
> Whether it leaks is a topic of some controversy. What it comes down to, I think, is how often do you swim and how careful are you?
> 
> ...


Interesting, thanks.

Can you change the band on the 23067 Pro Diver to nato/leather? And how quickly does the gold plating on Invictas wear off?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That's a different seller and price than was showing for me. Damn Amazon and its algorhythms.


I see $2 when I click the link. It's got two very well written, not at all fake, reviews that give the watch very high praise.

And, when I say the brand in my mind, the "G" is silent - NOTH. It rhymes with Hoth from the Empire Strikes Back. Is that the correct pronunciation?


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> I see $2 when I click the link. It's got two very well written, not at all fake, reviews that give the watch very high praise.
> 
> And, when I say the brand in my mind, the "G" is silent - NOTH. It rhymes with Hoth from the Empire Strikes Back. Is that the correct pronunciation?


I see it now. I guess that's the pronunciation lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Coolbeans476 said:


> How prone are the Invicta pro divers to leaking and getting destroyed? How to tell if it has a screw-down crown?


check their website, it is quite detailed, ie https://www.invictawatch.com/watche...el-stainless-steel-black-dial-sw200-automatic


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Coolbeans476 said:


> How prone are the Invicta pro divers to leaking and getting destroyed? How to tell if it has a screw-down crown?


All the pro diver models have screwdown crowns. They don't leak and won't be anymore destoyed than a Seiko, Citizen or other decent affordable.


----------



## Thelongroad (Jan 14, 2015)

Would any folks know if Creation Watches tend to do much for Black Friday? I can use a code to save 10 per cent via eBay through to early next week, but wondering if they may do better prices for Black Friday? Thanks.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> Do any of you have experience with befrugal related to buying a watch on amazon and getting the 7% cashback? When I go to befrugal and click the link to watches in the amazon fashion section, it takes me to women's watches. Am I okay to go to a different department for mens watches without risking befrugal dropping the cashback?


You will not risk BeFrugal dropping the cash back any more than you risk not getting the cash back at all. I have had some success getting 6% or 7% cash back on watches at Amazon but only about half the time. While not exclusive to it, I seem to have better luck with watches that are shipped and sold by Amazon. Others have suggested one clears all their cookies, login to Amazon (so you do not have to when you click through from BeFrugal), login to BeFrugal, click through to Amazon, go to the item and add it to your cart and check out, all within 10 minutes. I have not tested if this improves one's chances but it might.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Amazon Canada is selling the Casio MDV106 for $40.09CAD.

https://www.amazon.ca/Casio-MDV106-1A-Black-Analog-Reverse/dp/B009KYJAJY


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> All the pro diver models have screwdown crowns. They don't leak and won't be anymore destoyed than a Seiko, Citizen or other decent affordable.


dont think so. there are plenty of quartz pro divers with push crown, pls check the links i copied earlier, both push crowns


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Best price in a long time on 

*Invicta 8926OB Pro Diver - $55.29
*

40mm stainless steel case

20mm bracelet

NH35A automatic movement

Screw down crown,

Coin edge bezel

200M WR


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

frogles said:


> dont think so. there are plenty of quartz pro divers with push crown, pls check the links i copied earlier, both push crowns


Yup! I have a quartz Pro Diver with push-pull crown. I think all the automatics have screw down crowns, and only a few of the quartz models.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Poor man's Zenith? Still a cracking watch, only saw it at Full MRSP on quick Google search of other locations but not sure if Dreyfuss is one of those brands with inflated prices always truthfully only worth the sale price.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...=R06CJJ146MEGH9MQ1F8P&dpPl=1&dpID=51J6Yr-1zxL

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Deleted post


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*Amazon - Citizen Perpetual Chrono A-T 4008-51E Stainless - $220 and A-T 4010-51E Titanium $263
*








https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Watches-AT4008-51E-Perpetual-Chrono/dp/B071D6MZ9P/ref=pd_sbs_241_2? *- $220*








https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-AT4010-50E-Titanium-Perpetual/dp/B005BS2ENC/ref=pd_sbs_241_1? *- $263*

Lowest prices I've seen for these watches that come from AD, full 5 year warranty + 1 additional year in US after registering. Only difference is one watch is stainless with red accents while other is titanium with blue accents. Leave it to you to decide if the titanium is worth an additional $43 but at $220, the stainless A-T 4008-51E is a steal. As posted previously, these are incredible watches. Only negatives about this particular model is that is targeted at the US and UK market (does not support radio towers in Asia) and the chrono function is not very useful (must put in chrono mode and minimum increment is 1 second). Setting that aside, here are what makes these solid values:

Radio controlled with auto DST support - recalibrates nightly or on demand for split second accuracy
Support for US and UK time zones but can be tricked to support other western time zones (and be used for any time zone, just no auto recalibration)
Eco Drive light powered with power reserve gauge - eliminates battery changes
Perpetual calendar and day-of-the week
Alarm and 24 hour dial
200M water resistant
Sapphire crystal
Excellent lume
Excellent bracelet with solid end links
Etc, etc, etc


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Mathy said:


> Poor man's Zenith? Still a cracking watch, only saw it at Full MRSP on quick Google search of other locations but not sure if Dreyfuss is one of those brands with inflated prices always truthfully only worth the sale price.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...=R06CJJ146MEGH9MQ1F8P&dpPl=1&dpID=51J6Yr-1zxL


Eterna Calibre 39 movement, so probably not a bad price.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

A deal for the Canadians..... Orient Bambino v3 for CAD 130 which works out to around USD 100 only

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B071WW7SLZ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> You will not risk BeFrugal dropping the cash back any more than you risk not getting the cash back at all. I have had some success getting 6% or 7% cash back on watches at Amazon but only about half the time. While not exclusive to it, I seem to have better luck with watches that are shipped and sold by Amazon. Others have suggested one clears all their cookies, login to Amazon (so you do not have to when you click through from BeFrugal), login to BeFrugal, click through to Amazon, go to the item and add it to your cart and check out, all within 10 minutes. I have not tested if this improves one's chances but it might.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## dinek (Oct 3, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Eterna Calibre 39 movement, so probably not a bad price.


More about the watch here:

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/dreyfuss-co-series-1924-calibre-39-watch-review/2/


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Tissot has Black Friday sale on https://us.tissotshop.com/black-friday.html?from=Megamenu

Most are around 40% off.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

TJ Maxx has this Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445 watch for $199.99. I have this watch and I paid a good bit more for it. It's a really great watch if 45mm is good for you. I wear it well and my wrist is about 7 1/4".







​
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...67633?colorId=NS1003637&pos=1:70&N=2031104296


----------



## twity2000 (Dec 5, 2014)

Check Dreyfuss prices in amazon.it

https://www.amazon.it/s/ref=w_bl_sl...F8&node=524009031&field-brandtextbin=Dreyfuss

I bought the poor man's Zenith under 200 € a couple of weeks ago.

Automatic swiss made between 100 and 200 €.

The prices fluctuate a lot from one day to the next. Amazon algorithm.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

twity2000 said:


> Check Dreyfuss prices in amazon.it
> 
> https://www.amazon.it/s/ref=w_bl_sl...F8&node=524009031&field-brandtextbin=Dreyfuss
> 
> ...


Too bad none of them ship to US. Some watches do though. I got a couple of good deals on Amazon.it a while back.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

twity2000 said:


> Check Dreyfuss prices in amazon.it
> 
> https://www.amazon.it/s/ref=w_bl_sl...F8&node=524009031&field-brandtextbin=Dreyfuss
> 
> ...


Thank you sir, you just cost me €205!


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

twity2000 said:


> Check Dreyfuss prices in amazon.it
> 
> https://www.amazon.it/s/ref=w_bl_sl...F8&node=524009031&field-brandtextbin=Dreyfuss
> 
> ...


I'll be keeping an eye on that.

Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

appleb said:


> Amazon Canada is selling the Casio MDV106 for $40.09CAD.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Casio-MDV106-1A-Black-Analog-Reverse/dp/B009KYJAJY


??? The link is showing it for more than 70$? Did it change or is there a coupon code?


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

Any good deals for woman auto watches? Looking for watch up to 150 $ to introduce my wife to auto watches 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

malizna77 said:


> Any good deals for woman auto watches? Looking for watch up to 150 $ to introduce my wife to auto watches
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


I'm in the same boat for my mom for Christmas. Maybe up to ~$300 though. Was hoping everyone Christmas shopping would bring some more women's watch deals.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

malizna77 said:


> Any good deals for woman auto watches? Looking for watch up to 150 $ to introduce my wife to auto watches
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk





TDKFM said:


> I'm in the same boat for my mom for Christmas. Maybe up to ~$300 though. Was hoping everyone Christmas shopping would bring some more women's watch deals.


As my boss would say, it sounds like you guys are volunteering to do some research for the team


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

malizna77 said:


> Any good deals for woman auto watches? Looking for watch up to 150 $ to introduce my wife to auto watches
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Only swiss made automatic around $150 is bulova and victorinox on deal. Better relax the budget or look outside swiss made.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> Best price in a long time on
> 
> *Invicta 8926OB Pro Diver - $55.29
> *
> ...


Guess I'm buying an Invicta. Thanks!


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Okay, here's what I think is a good value-- not amazing, but good-- if you strike in the next four hours.

I NEVER by quartz watches, but for some reason, this one really appealed to me mostly because of the design, but also because it's just so (literally) backwards and odd.

The strangest thing about it is that the chrono has a maximum elapsed time of... ten minutes! At first I thought, man, that's totally a deal breaker. It's a driving watch, I use chronos for driving all the time, but never for a trip under 10 minutes! I drive an MX5, but I don't track it. And I don't have a pit crew, which is the ostensible reason for putting the buttons on the wrong side. This thing is demented!

But then I began thinking about why it was designed that way. Here's what I think:

* Improved legibility. 
* Buttons can be operated with gloves.
* Longer battery life. (Who hasn't forgotten to stop a chrono?)

Then I asked myself, "Honestly, what do you time that's ten minutes or less?" The list was longer than I thought:

* Songs I am sketching out on my home studio.
* Ski runs.
* Anything I'm cooking on the grill or anywhere else.
* Recording ADRs for dialogue.

Then I thought, "It has no bezel, I can't even use it at a parking meter."

* Wrong. As I'm walking away from the meter, I can stop the second hand on top of the minute hand and leave it there, no different from a bezel.

For $104 (+ tax in Cali, free shipping), I think it's a decent deal. And I have no Casios. I really like the designs of a lot of the Edifice watches, but they are all so HUGE. At least this one is only 43mm. And 100m WR if I want to swim with it.

I think I'm done with rationalizations now. Here's the link:

https://www.jcpenney.com/p/casio-me...plaid^369078627116-sku^05024710018-adType^PLA


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Swayndo said:


> I'll be keeping an eye on that.
> 
> Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


it says seller restricted and it doesnt ship to my country, but then i was able to place the order and selected amazonGlobal as the shipping method. Will the order come through or will Amazon EU cancel it?


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

twity2000 said:


> Check Dreyfuss prices in amazon.it
> 
> https://www.amazon.it/s/ref=w_bl_sl...F8&node=524009031&field-brandtextbin=Dreyfuss
> 
> ...


Where are you located? In north america?

it says seller restricted and it doesnt ship to my country, but then i was able to place the order and selected amazonGlobal as the shipping method. Will the order come through or will Amazon EU cancel it? Did you receive your watch?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Invicta Men's 8932OB Pro Diver - *$36.39*
37.5mm stainless case, 200M WR, push crown, PC32A quartz










Invicta Men's 9204 Pro Diver - *$36.72* (Blue, not Burple like on listing photo)
37.5mm stainless case, 200M WR, push crown, PC32A quartz










Invicta Men's 9223 Speedway (Rolex Daytona homage) - *$40.41*
39.5 mm stainless steel case, Seiko VD53B-14 quartz movement, 200M WR, 20mm bracelet, screw down crown










There are actually quite a few *Invicta Pro Divers* on sale, with quartz models starting in the *mid $30s*. Automatic models starting at *$49*


----------



## twity2000 (Dec 5, 2014)

Sorry, i don't know.

i m located in Barcelona (Spain).

It works for me to send to the USA. I d try it.

Shipito has a warehouse in Austria. I used it sometimes to send orders with restricted country. And every time to send from USA to Europe.

Anyway, the watches are sent from Amazon UK.



UAconcorde said:


> Where are you located? In north america?
> 
> it says seller restricted and it doesnt ship to my country, but then i was able to place the order and selected amazonGlobal as the shipping method. Will the order come through or will Amazon EU cancel it? Did you receive your watch?


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

hongkongtaipan said:


> TJ Maxx has this Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445 watch for $199.99. I have this watch and I paid a good bit more for it. It's a really great watch if 45mm is good for you. I wear it well and my wrist is about 7 1/4".
> 
> View attachment 12663977
> ​
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...67633?colorId=NS1003637&pos=1:70&N=2031104296


Thanks, been wanting to try Victorinox for a while now. $215 with taxes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Don't really keep up with the higher end market but the Ball Big Boy is on Massdrop for $930 or $980 with bracelet. 
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ball-e...tic-watch?utm_source=linkshare&referer=FE6VRY









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

twity2000 said:


> Check Dreyfuss prices in amazon.it
> 
> https://www.amazon.it/s/ref=w_bl_sl...F8&node=524009031&field-brandtextbin=Dreyfuss
> 
> ...


Amazing deal for sure, fyi be careful also as similar quartz versions are also going for a similar price it appears

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

twity2000 said:


> Check Dreyfuss prices in amazon.it
> 
> https://www.amazon.it/s/ref=w_bl_sl...F8&node=524009031&field-brandtextbin=Dreyfuss
> 
> ...


That poor man's Zenith is now €694.11! You should get commission from the seller.

I'll likely bide my time and wait for it to settle again, although the auto with the blue dial and brown strap is a bit nice too.

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Catalyzt said:


> [huge talk w/o any picture]
> 
> I think I'm done with rationalizations now. Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.jcpenney.com/p/casio-me...plaid^369078627116-sku^05024710018-adType^PLA





> *Access Denied*
> 
> You don't have permission to access "http://www.jcpenney.com/p/casio-mens-silver-tone-bracelet-watch-efr558d/ppr5007350213?" on this server.
> 
> Reference #18.94711602.1510999653.1174020


Nicolas


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

twity2000 said:


> Check Dreyfuss prices in amazon.it
> 
> https://www.amazon.it/s/ref=w_bl_sl...F8&node=524009031&field-brandtextbin=Dreyfuss
> 
> ...


I really like this style and don't mind to get a homage or "poor man's Zenith" as all of you have said.
But here's a question. Can somebody here tell anything about their build quality? And if this piece worth its price?


----------



## twity2000 (Dec 5, 2014)

dinek said:


> More about the watch here:
> 
> https://www.ablogtowatch.com/dreyfuss-co-series-1924-calibre-39-watch-review/2/





right_hook said:


> I really like this style and don't mind to get a homage or "poor man's Zenith" as all of you have said.
> But here's a question. Can somebody here tell anything about their build quality? And if this piece worth its price?


Im not an expert, but seems pretty good build. Only to put a fault the thread of the crown is something vast.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tourbillon with power reserve for $350 shipped to the US. This is the same as the legendary Millionsmart group buy watch. Mine is still running strong.

https://www.amazon.it/Constantin-Durmont-CD-TRDM-TBWDPR-LT-RGRG-SLD-Orologio-colore/dp/B00BP2INUQ/


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

ergezen1 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I pulled the trigger. I had some doubts but it is a steal at this price. Amazing value!


Back in stock and still valid. One on its way...

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

malizna77 said:


> Any good deals for woman auto watches? Looking for watch up to 150 $ to introduce my wife to auto watches.





TDKFM said:


> I'm in the same boat for my mom for Christmas. Maybe up to ~$300 though. Was hoping everyone Christmas shopping would bring some more women's watch deals.


I don't see them on the Bernhardt website, but Fred just announced $100 pricing on the women's Delphine. It's quartz not auto, but figured you still might like to know. Here's the ad: https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/blow-out-bernhardt-delphine-4576339.html


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Chirv said:


> Don't really keep up with the higher end market but the Ball Big Boy is on Massdrop for $930 or $980 with bracelet.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ball-e...tic-watch?utm_source=linkshare&referer=FE6VRY
> 
> 
> ...


The bracelet version is less than 900 on ebay right now, new.


----------



## mciarrocchi (Jun 14, 2017)

Amazing deal for the Bulova Precisionist on Amazon, thinking about pulling the trigger. The second hand in this line is smoother than most mechanical watches  Usually sells for $150-170

Btw, I've been working on a price drop tracking system for Amazon, similar to Camel but tracks around 10k watch SKUs, PM if you are interested 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

thechin said:


> The bracelet version is less than 900 on ebay right now, new.


Sorry, price checked online but forgot the 'bay. Link for the lazy 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/201935842505

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Long Island Watch Black Friday preview. Some good deals on some orients http://www.longislandwatch.com/v/vspfiles/newsletters/BF_2017-Preview2.html


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

thechin said:


> The bracelet version is less than 900 on ebay right now, new.


So, you can get Big Boy Balls in leather or metal?


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Just noticed this on WUS sales... ladies Delphine blowout. 35mm, sapphire cyrstal, ss bracelt plus leather strap, Swiss Ronda quartz, 3 dial colors to choose all surrounded by 40 CZ stones. $100.
one example. [email protected]


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Seiko SARG009 for $449.










https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222723938405

Or, SARG011 for $419










https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222723580969


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

whoagorgeous said:


> Thanks, been wanting to try Victorinox for a while now. $215 with taxes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just got a cancellation email :/
Tjmaxx fail

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Never seen these before: Parnis Royal Oak, 41mm with Miyota automatic movements and sapphire crystal.



https://smile.amazon.com/


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Never seen these before: Parnis Royal Oak, 41mm with Miyota automatic movements and sapphire crystal. White dial



https://smile.amazon.com/


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Stowa 40mm Flieger Klassik Ikarus. $673.80 USD plus shipping. From Stowa site.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

whoagorgeous said:


> Thanks, been wanting to try Victorinox for a while now. $215 with taxes.


The red bezel Victorinox Maverick with bracelet (249108) for $129 seems an even better deal to me:
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...-Maverick-Red-Bezel-Bracelet-Watch/1000267637


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

They spelled "Gerry" wrong 


yankeexpress said:


> Never seen these before: Parnis Royal Oak, 41mm with Miyota automatic movements and sapphire crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Very tempting because this model is not made anymore and you often see these used on eBay for $750 and up.

The seller of these has only recent feedback for ink and toner cartridges and they are in Hong Kong. And there are no pictures of the actual watch. And they have many available. They don't accept returns. It just doesn't feel quite right..



platinumEX said:


> Seiko SARG009 for $449.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

mougino said:


> Nicolas


Sorry, Nicolas. The watch is the Casio EFR-558D-2AV for $104, and apparently, the deal is still on, weirdly-- I thought it expired last night, but it's back and the hour counter is clicking down, says about two hours left.

The way to get to it: Go to JC Penny's US website, enter "EFR228D" in the search box, and it should pop right up.

On EBay yesterday, I saw it as low as $135. Now the lowest price on 'Bay seems to be $178, and most of 'em seem to be out of Hong Kong. It's a newer model.

It is a motorsports themed quartz chrono limited at ten minutes with no tachymeter, Casio sized at 48mm, other sites measure it (without crown) at more like 43mm (which is what I'm hoping it is), blue dial, 100m water resistance, 3-year battery, large chrono buttons on the left side of the watch instead of the right, start pusher on the bottom instead of the top.

Maybe I'll hate it and it will be hideous. Maybe I'll love it, learn to change the battery myself, and start loving non-solar quartz.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> It just doesn't feel quite right..


Agreed. No feedback on watches is telling and if I was sitting on more than 10 new, I'd like to think with them discontinued I could bring in more money selling / auctioning one at a time.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> Never seen these before: Parnis Royal Oak, 41mm with Miyota automatic movements and sapphire crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/


With any luck, we'll never see them and their fake bezel screws again.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Never seen these before: Parnis Royal Oak, 41mm with Miyota automatic movements and sapphire crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/


Rumor has it that the octogone dial is patented.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

nordwulf said:


> Very tempting because this model is not made anymore and you often see these used on eBay for $750 and up.
> 
> The seller of these has only recent feedback for ink and toner cartridges and they are in Hong Kong. And there are no pictures of the actual watch. And they have many available. They don't accept returns. It just doesn't feel quite right..


Buy from these guys. I have. Their service is impeccable. On sale for US$429.

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_SARG009_Watch_p/sarg009.htm


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

juderiverman said:


> Rumor has it that the octogone dial is patented.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Patented in what country(ies)?

If AP didn't file a patent in China these Parnis guys don't infringe anything.

Here's some lecture.

Nicolas


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Buy from these guys. I have. Their service is impeccable. On sale for US$429.
> 
> https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_SARG009_Watch_p/sarg009.htm


OOS for a long time


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Very tempting because this model is not made anymore and you often see these used on eBay for $750 and up.
> 
> The seller of these has only recent feedback for ink and toner cartridges and they are in Hong Kong. And there are no pictures of the actual watch. And they have many available. They don't accept returns. It just doesn't feel quite right..


Good looking out.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Apologies. Send Mark from Long Island Watches an email. He is very helpful.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Seiko SNK803 - *$45.29*

Seiko SNK809 - *$47.89*


----------



## bardkc (Aug 3, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> The red bezel Victorinox Maverick with bracelet (249108) for $129 seems an even better deal to me:
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...-Maverick-Red-Bezel-Bracelet-Watch/1000267637
> 
> View attachment 12666583


I tried for this one four days ago and it was promptly cancelled. They could not fulfill the order.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Tourbillon with power reserve for $350 shipped to the US. This is the same as the legendary Millionsmart group buy watch. Mine is still running strong.
> 
> https://www.amazon.it/Constantin-Durmont-CD-TRDM-TBWDPR-LT-RGRG-SLD-Orologio-colore/dp/B00BP2INUQ/


Somebody must have bought one. The price jumped to 1100 Euros.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

bardkc said:


> I tried for this one four days ago and it was promptly cancelled. They could not fulfill the order.


All I seem to see are posts about tjx.com failing to fulfill orders. Has anybody had a positive, successful watch transaction with tjx.com?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Never seen these before: Parnis Royal Oak, 41mm with Miyota automatic movements and sapphire crystal.


So, a Royal Oak by Parnis is like a Rolex by Invicta, yes? That seller has other Parnis watches in his Amazon storefront, but he doesn't have any reputation yet.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Didn't go too far back, so sorry if this is a repost: check Massdrop for Orient Symphony, all styles, $89.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient...ontent=1511051610769.398934683325611575323942

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Should we start a separate "Black Friday" deals thread?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Rogco said:


> Should we start a separate "Black Friday" deals thread?


No. Keep it here and keep it real


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Rogco said:


> Should we start a separate "Black Friday" deals thread?


Rookie, this is the Black Friday thread!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> Very tempting because this model is not made anymore and you often see these used on eBay for $750 and up.
> 
> The seller of these has only recent feedback for ink and toner cartridges and they are in Hong Kong. And there are no pictures of the actual watch. And they have many available. They don't accept returns. It just doesn't feel quite right..


In addition, their eBay profile shows they are an office supply store in Australia and suddenly they list 1100+ items including watches, smartphones and cameras/lenses. It sure looks like a hacked account.

Too bad but a new SARG009 in large quantities was too good to be true.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Amazon has some really good prices on the 2017 Seiko Recraft square-dial automatic dress watches.

Blue dial for $142.74:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B072...ko+Recraft&dpPl=1&dpID=41lcn26ZVSL&ref=plSrch

Brown/Burgundy dial for $132.29:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B072...ko+Recraft&dpPl=1&dpID=41BRaaFZTGL&ref=plSrch

No one else is coming near these prices. The next- best price I see is $40-$55 more.

Unfortunately, the best-looking one to my eye, the green-dial one, is not on any particular discount at $187.

As is always the case, the photos don't do them justice; check them out on this video (you have to forward a couple of minutes.)


----------



## raxford (Feb 4, 2016)

This is my favorite, and my wife's _least favorite _ thread.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Buy from these guys. I have. Their service is impeccable. On sale for US$429.
> 
> https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_SARG009_Watch_p/sarg009.htm


I wouldn't call their service "impeccable". I bought an SKX with a badly misaligned (even worse than the average Seiko) chapter ring from Long Island and they made me pay for return shipping to have the watch replaced. They sent me a replacement that had no papers.


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Anyone feeling adventurous?
> 
> This watch purports to have a sapphire crystal and Miyota automatic movement. (8215? Is there something cheaper?) and is available on Amazon for ... $2. Delivered.
> 
> ...


 i bought 2 $2 gnoth watches. will keep everybody updated. they should arrive by february 4th.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

raxford said:


> This is my favorite, and my wife's _least favorite _ thread.


My wife doesn't even know about this thread.


----------



## raxford (Feb 4, 2016)

Rocat said:


> My wife doesn't even know about this thread.


Clearly I've made wrong turns in life.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I thought this looked good for literally about the price of a coffee:










https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_554313.html?lkid=11976167


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

Orient Ballerina 107 $ plus 5% off with code : Holiday at Creation Watches. Not bad price if you looking for an automatic watch for your lady 12668335._xfImport[/ATTACH]]Orient Ballerina Mechanical Happy Stream Collection DM01001Y Women's Watch


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Braun BN0106 on AMAZON UK for £112 today.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

malizna77 said:


> Orient Ballerina 107 $ plus 5% off with code : Holiday at Creation Watches. Not bad price if you looking for an automatic watch for your lady 12668335[/ATTACH]]Orient Ballerina Mechanical Happy Stream Collection DM01001Y Women's Watch


http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...am-collection-dm01001y-womens-watch-6490.html


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

This Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie 112520 is usually well over $1000 USD. Overstock has is for $899 right now.

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...p-Swiss-Automatic-Watch/18235924/product.html

Not sure about any further Overstock coupons or discounts but If you buy from the Overstock store on Ebay you can get another $50 off with code PSHOPEARLY.
I think _*$849*_ is a damn good deal for this. It has a JLC Master Control look to it.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mont-Blanc...325910&hash=item466fc96cd2:g:Ib4AAOSwIFtaBttf

Montblanc's page with specs.

Montblanc Heritage Chronométrie Automatic

Here is a review from ABTW.

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/montblanc-heritage-chronometrie-automatic-watch-review/


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

scrumpypaul said:


> Braun BN0106 on AMAZON UK for £112 today.


https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B005QI65Y6/


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yinzburgher said:


> View attachment 12668507
> 
> 
> This Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie 112520 is usually well over $1000 USD. Overstock has is for $899 right now.
> ...


$36 cash back and $45 O Rewards from Overstock. No coupons on Weekly Deals.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I saw this watch at TJ Maxx a few weeks ago for $129. I loved the gun metal grey and blue dial combo. It also has a grand date and no running seconds hand. $129 was a bit much though. Today it was on clearance for $69. Sold!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Invicta 5053 on Amazon is $58.70










Say what you will about the 40mm Invicta Pro Diver NH35 models, but those are about as cheap as a dinner out so I picked up one.

The only downside to these that I find is the paltry lume. The engraving on the case side never bothers me since my vision isn't what it used to be. lol

Real life picture courtesy of member Alden on one of his older posts.

As some folks say: "Not to bad"


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

RyanD said:


> $36 cash back and $45 O Rewards from Overstock. No coupons on Weekly Deals.


Thanks for posting this. I'm not too familiar with Overstock and couldn't find any codes with a quick search. But it sounds like a slightly better deal if your a frequent Overstock shopper. I've never owned a Montblanc but I've heard mostly good things. This will be my dressiest watch and one of the priciest too.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Well I just paid for one.Ebay will take care of buyers.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

nordwulf said:


> Very tempting because this model is not made anymore and you often see these used on eBay for $750 and up.
> 
> The seller of these has only recent feedback for ink and toner cartridges and they are in Hong Kong. And there are no pictures of the actual watch. And they have many available. They don't accept returns. It just doesn't feel quite right..


I just paid for the 009.If I don't get it Ebay will handle it for me.Also the auction states 14 day money back returns.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Amazon has the Carl F. Bucherer Patravi Power Reserve automatic for $910.99 on bracelet:

https://www.amazon.com/Carl-F-Buche...ic+watches+for+men&refinements=p_8:2661607011

... and on leather for $865:

https://www.amazon.com/Carl-F-Buche...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=21XPJ1DDFTEWFB4S89W3

JomaShop wants $3,150 for this! Luxury of Watches wants $3,066! The Amazon seller, Watches and Beyond, is selling this for $1,259 on eBay and elsewhere.
They seem to have some other Bucherer Patravi styles at similar discounts. Check the "also viewed" on each listing.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Buy from these guys. I have. Their service is impeccable. On sale for US$429.
> 
> https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_SARG009_Watch_p/sarg009.htm


Read where it says "Out of Stock"


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

MisterTom said:


> I just paid for the 009.If I don't get it Ebay will handle it for me.Also the auction states 14 day money back returns.


Doubt you'll see it. You're just tying your money up for a while and making things more difficult for eBay. Also, your post will read easier if you use a space between sentences.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Amazon has the Carl F. Bucherer Patravi Power Reserve automatic for $910.99 on bracelet:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Carl-F-Buche...ic+watches+for+men&refinements=p_8:2661607011
> 
> ...


Keep an eye on ShopWorn's Ebay auctions for Bucherer watches. Some of them go for less than you would expect. This same watch sells for $700-800 on bracelet, and there is another current auction.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CARL-F-BUC...684307&hash=item3f8a7583e5:g:BdQAAOSwwdtZ3QmD


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Lots of great Oris deals on ToM at up to 75% off.


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Lots of great Oris deals on ToM at up to 75% off.


Forgive me, but what is ToM?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

MisterTom said:


> Read where it says "Out of Stock"


Read where I corrected myself on the previous page.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

762x51 said:


> Forgive me, but what is ToM?


touchofmodern


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Good prices. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

The BC4 at $999 on a bracelet is $300 cheaper than anywhere else.









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

15% off all watches on Evine with code 15watch


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Official Watch Deals on eBay has a new (not refurbished) Bulova Precisionist 96B259 on leather, for $168.99, with $13.60 back in eBay Bucks. The next-best price I see anywhere is $250.
> 
> I'm wearing my Precisionist three-hander today, and that sweeping second hand is damn mesmerizing.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...263190996509?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10


Watches Half Price now has the the 96B260 (bracelet) for $159: Bulova Precisionist Men's 96B260 Chronograph Quartz Gray Dial 44.5mm Watch. There don't appear to be many removable links in the bracelet, so one for the larger of wrist I think.


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

yinzburgher said:


> View attachment 12668507
> 
> 
> This Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie 112520 is usually well over $1000 USD. Overstock has is for $899 right now.
> ...


_Damn. _

Don't mean to sidetrack the thread, but this is by far the best bargain I've seen in this thread ever. Better than the Alpinas, the Edoxes, the Eternas, etc., this an _amazing_ deal.

I would've jumped on it immediately had the watch been a just a tad bigger. 38mm isn't a bad size, but I just don't feel comfortable shelling out for it. But damn is that price good.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

MisterTom said:


> I just paid for the 009.If I don't get it Ebay will handle it for me.Also the auction states 14 day money back returns.


All the 1100+ items from the seller that was selling the SARG009/011 are now gone and just one watch left in their listed items. If you ordered one after all the warnings, good luck!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/222723580969


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

nordwulf said:


> All the 1100+ items from the seller that was selling the SARG009/011 are now gone and just one watch left in their listed items. If you ordered one after all the warnings, good luck!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/222723580969


I had my money back before 11pm last night.As soon as I ordered I reported it to Ebay and PayPal to investigate and they handled the rest.Easy process.Did not want to miss out in case it was real and I knew how to cover my fanny.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

nordwulf said:


> All the 1100+ items from the seller that was selling the SARG009/011 are now gone and just one watch left in their listed items. If you ordered one after all the warnings, good luck!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/222723580969


I had my money back before 11pm last night.As soon as I ordered I reported it to Ebay and PayPal to investigate and they handled the rest.Easy process.Did not want to miss out in case it was real and I knew how to cover my fanny.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Prediction: Black Friday won't be overly exciting in the $100-$400 range. But there will be some killer deals in the $650-$999 range on watches that are typically well over $1,000.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Prediction: Black Friday won't be overly exciting in the $100-$400 range. But there will be some killer deals in the $650-$999 range on watches that are typically well over $1,000.


What Brand crystal ball do you own?????


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

MisterTom said:


> What Brand crystal ball do you own?????


The crystal ball of experience.

I still regret not picking up a JeanRichard during Black Friday a few years ago when they went for ~$800. That along with the Montblanc above are the best deals I've seen here. However I doubt I'm going to get anything this time around unless someone finds a good deal for some JDM watches.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes. When you see the little deals popping up here and there in advance of BF, it looks like the upper end of affordable is where the good action is so far.

New eBay Bucks deal - 6% on purchases over $25, capped at $100, and it doesn't appear to be exclusive to certain stores.


----------



## Leia_Mojos (Nov 15, 2017)

It will be hard to resist the BF deals on Deep Blue watches.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Hmmm... Roberto Cavalli?

That's a fashion brand, but this is a Swiss automatic chronograph with, per what I've found out about it on the Internet, has a Valjoux 7750 movement.

$599 or best offer, with $36 back in eBay Bucks.

Not a bad size at 40mm. On an alligator strap.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Roberto-Ca...192214287738?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Roberto-Ca...ch/311572497182?_trkparms=5926:KEYWORD|5079:0


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Leia_Mojos said:


> It will be hard to resist the BF deals on Deep Blue watches.


It won't be that difficult if you've experienced their lackluster QC and after-sales support on several of their watches, such as I have. Not saying I definitely wouldn't purchase again if the price was an absolute steal, but they're certainly no longer on the top of my "to buy list".


----------



## Leia_Mojos (Nov 15, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> It won't be that difficult if you've experienced their lackluster QC and after-sales support on several of their watches, such as I have. Not saying I definitely wouldn't purchase again if the price was an absolute steal, but they're certainly no longer on the top of my "to buy list".


Thats too bad. I've heard mixed reviews regarding their quality... but then again I've also heard mixed reviews on a lot of other watch brands in this price range. Does Deep Blue have a return policy?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Leia_Mojos said:


> Thats too bad. I've heard mixed reviews regarding their quality... but then again I've also heard mixed reviews on a lot of other watch brands in this price range. Does Deep Blue have a return policy?


Perhaps it's best to read it from their website rather than take the word of a complete stranger.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Leia_Mojos said:


> It will be hard to resist the BF deals on Deep Blue watches.


Not hard to resist. All their nice stuff is already sold out from previous (constant?!) sales. They haven't refilled their inventory or added new models/versions since last year.

S.


----------



## Leia_Mojos (Nov 15, 2017)

Wow. Sorry I even brought up Deep Blue. Lesson learned.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Leia_Mojos said:


> Wow. Sorry I even brought up Deep Blue. Lesson learned.


Hi,

They will most likely have a nice sale on a few models + an additional extra 40% code that will add to the discount. You will be able to get Master 1000 and Nato divers for around 160$ USD if they can replicate their past years sales.

Excellent pricing and killer value for these watches at these prices but most of the guys here interested in DB watches already have all they need from them! 

If you are starting a collection, this will probably be a good start for sure.

Cheers!

Seb


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Leia_Mojos said:


> It will be hard to resist the BF deals on Deep Blue watches.


Yeah, I ONLY buy Deep Blue watches during one of their sale periods. The 40% off is such a regular sale that they don't even change the code. It's been CYBER for the last couple of years.


----------



## Deli88 (Oct 27, 2015)

Bulova Men's 98A140 Automatic Skeleton Brown Dial Two-Tone 45mm Bracelet Watch

ebay has this at $134.99... Thoughts?


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Prediction: Black Friday won't be overly exciting in the $100-$400 range. But there will be some killer deals in the $650-$999 range on watches that are typically well over $1,000.


You forgot half price NATOs everywhere!


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> It won't be that difficult if you've experienced their lackluster QC and after-sales support on several of their watches, such as I have. Not saying I definitely wouldn't purchase again if the price was an absolute steal, but they're certainly no longer on the top of my "to buy list".


I've had nothing but good experiences dealing with their CS departmant. Of 10 Deep Blue/Air Blue watches that I've bought, 2 had issues, that they promptly swapped out for me. Honestly, when I found out that they were based in New York City, I was prepared to deal with the stereotypical grumpy New Yawker, but instead they were friendly and helpful.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Deli88 said:


> View attachment 12670955
> 
> Bulova Men's 98A140 Automatic Skeleton Brown Dial Two-Tone 45mm Bracelet Watch
> 
> ebay has this at $134.99... Thoughts?


Nice heart. sapphire or not?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deli88 (Oct 27, 2015)

It says Domed Mineral crystal. Amazon has it for 224.99 not sure why this seller in ebay has it so low... Seller: Officialwatchdeals



juderiverman said:


> Nice heart. sapphire or not?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Phenomenatos too?

Also, you guys know/think Jomashop will have BF coupons?

Cheerios !

G


TDKFM said:


> You forgot half price NATOs everywhere!


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

goyoneuff said:


> Phenomenatos too?
> 
> Also, you guys know/think Jomashop will have BF coupons?
> 
> ...


No idea. I was just being a smart a$$


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

KrisOK said:


> I've had nothing but good experiences dealing with their CS departmant. Of 10 Deep Blue/Air Blue watches that I've bought, 2 had issues, that they promptly swapped out for me. Honestly, when I found out that they were based in New York City, I was prepared to deal with the stereotypical grumpy New Yawker, but instead they were friendly and helpful.


Exact opposite for me. _Never _again, no matter the deal.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

First off, I apologize if any of my previous posts seemed judgmental. (Cue confession ...) I actually like some of Invicta's (original) over-the-top designs. And, watch-wise, I'm a Seiko guy. I hope I can make up for it by letting y'all know that Macy's has the G-Shock 35th anniversary GW5035A-1 back in stock:

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...ital-resin-strap-watch-42.8x42.8mm?ID=5015757

I've been reloading that page every day hoping they'd refresh their stock. PS- sorry if somebody beat me to this post. PPS- eight minutes after posting, I'm seeing OOS, again. Last time, I saw it go intermittently in stock then out of stock, so maybe it's worth checking back later?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

If this G comes back in stock, all gone atm, you will be forgiven and washed of your sins. If not, well.....


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

BostonCharlie said:


> First off, I apologize if any of my previous posts seemed judgmental. (Cue confession ...) I actually like some of Invicta's (original) over-the-top designs. And, watch-wise, I'm a Seiko guy. I hope I can make up for it by letting y'all know that Macy's has the G-Shock 35th anniversary GW5035A-1 back in stock:
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...ital-resin-strap-watch-42.8x42.8mm?ID=5015757
> 
> I've been reloading that page every day hoping they'd refresh their stock. PS- sorry if somebody beat me to this post. PPS- eight minutes after posting, I'm seeing OOS, again. Last time, I saw it go intermittently in stock then out of stock, so maybe it's worth checking back later?


there was one left on amazon for list price this morning. Same seller I bought from two weeks ago.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> If this G comes back in stock, all gone atm, you will be forgiven and washed of your sins. If not, well.....


 I do have photographic evidence that there _was_ a deal (I had a 25% off coupon, huzzah):









FWIW, here's an ebay seller who has a couple _Buy It Now_ for $370:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Casio-...ugh-Solar-World-Time-Watch-BLACK/263330055291


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

jskibo said:


> there was one left on amazon for list price this morning. Same seller I bought from two weeks ago.


You must know dark arts (or I am dim-witted) -- I can't even find an Amazon listing for it.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Aulta Surf Company is having a 20% off sale site-wide with code HOLIDAY17. Not watches you see too often on this site. I have the Acuatico Black and it's a nice watch at 20% off. I did a review in the review section a while back.

https://aultasurf.com/


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Toonces said:


> Aulta Surf Company is having a 20% off sale site-wide with code HOLIDAY17. Not watches you see too often on this site. I have the Acuatico Black and it's a nice watch at 20% off. I did a review in the review section a while back.
> 
> https://aultasurf.com/


These look pretty good - any idea what the thickness and l2l are on these guys? Thanks!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

If I'm right, and I think I am, this is probably the lowest price analogue chronograph currently available. It appears from the photos that it has a real chronograph movement and functioning subdials. I like the look of it and I like the blue, white and orange colour scheme. It's in a flash sale at Gearbest, I think for about another day, for $11.99 or £9.16. 










It's very large, I think too large for me (the listed size of 48mm probably includes the crown, but even so, it has to be around 44 or 45mm...) but some of you might fancy it:

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watch...?lkid=11977180.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Looks unlikely to have working subdials. The 12:00 dial isn't marked in any sort of functional way with the first of 10 digits being "2".

$11.99 is far too much for a watch with fake subdials. Fake subdial watches should be $0.00 and come with a hand written apology for using up the earth's resources and wasting the time of everyone involved with manufacturing, selling, shipping and buying said watch.

IMHO.

Any chrono under $50 new needs a serious inspection to make sure it's really a chrono and not something else...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> Looks unlikely to have working subdials. The 12:00 dial isn't marked in any sort of functional way with the first of 10 digits being "2".


It's marked in tenths of a second and a full rotation lasts two seconds.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

$859 for a brand new Fortis chronograph, looks like a BF deal to me :










https://www.upscaletime.com/product/fortis-mens-aeromaster-dusk-chronograph-black-watch-6561898-lp


----------



## swolelax (Apr 5, 2016)

What were they thinking with that day window placement?


----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

swolelax said:


> What were they thinking with that day window placement?


Fugly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302084248996

Bulova accu Swiss chronograph murren 63C118 for $299.99


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

BostonCharlie said:


> jskibo said:
> 
> 
> > there was one left on amazon for list price this morning. Same seller I bought from two weeks ago.
> ...


Here, but out again

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075JK3R7H/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_9?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A36O45MO0S7GZB


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Hodari D. said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/302084248996
> 
> Bulova accu Swiss chronograph murren 63C118 for $299.99


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Hodari D. said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302084248996
> 
> Bulova accu Swiss chronograph murren 63C118 for $299.99


One of my guiding principles: Never buy a mechanical chrono. 

Chronos not really my thing. 
Poor ergonomics...if you want/need to time something, get a stop watch.
Not worth the $$. 
A maintenance problem waiting to happen. Quartz chrono so much more reliable (by an order of magnitude).
Bottom line, if you must have a chrono, buy quartz.

But, with the price starting at $300 and then an additional 6% ebay bucks - net $282, well, I guess some principles are just made to be abandoned. Beautiful watch...great specs...just ordered...now waiting for delivery. Thank you OP (I think)!

































I


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

No, it doesn't have fake subdials. The photos show them in varying positions.



OvrSteer said:


> Looks unlikely to have working subdials. The 12:00 dial isn't marked in any sort of functional way with the first of 10 digits being "2".
> 
> $11.99 is far too much for a watch with fake subdials. Fake subdial watches should be $0.00 and come with a hand written apology for using up the earth's resources and wasting the time of everyone involved with manufacturing, selling, shipping and buying said watch.
> 
> ...


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> No, it doesn't have fake subdials. The photos show them in varying positions.


Maybe they shook it.

Seriously, I bought one of these dirt cheap chronos (it looks great!) and found out that the subdials' hands jump by 1/8 every time I push the 'start' button.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

First part of post = not a deal / Second part of post = (weird) deal



MacInFL said:


> One of my guiding principles: Never buy a mechanical chrono.
> 
> Chronos not really my thing.
> Poor ergonomics...if you want/need to time something, get a stop watch.
> ...


Ooh, what a harsh assessment of mechanical chronos!

As for maintenance w/ higher-end watches, part of me agrees with you. I wouldn't buy one that cost much over $700. But if you have a good relationship with a jeweler, and it's a 7750, and you don't beat on the chrono all the time... well, we'll see if I'm having problems five or 10 years from now.

And for reliability, given that I swim so much, only solar quartz works for me-- I hate having to open the case every three years, though in all honesty, I've done it with my '80s Sports 100s a half dozen times and the thing was still very, very waterproof last I checked.

I certainly agree with you that this is a good pick. What stops me from biting on this particular Bulova is the WR. Almost all of my watches are at least 100, and I'm always jumping into the pool or the ocean, so it's just not a good choice.

As for being impractical, man, I couldn't disagree more. I time everything from subway rides to parking meters to cooking-- and I do have a stopwatch in the kitchen.

Deal:

Oh, and by the way: I should have waited on that Casio EFR558D from JC Penny, because it is now $78. So I paid about $27 under list, but about $32 more than I needed to including tax! Arggh, should have waited, I had a nagging feeling this might happen-- but I also figured, it's an offbeat model and might sell out fast.

I won't bother posting the link b/c another member noted that it doesn't work from here for some reason, but you can navigate your way to it pretty easily.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

cyansmoker said:


> Maybe they shook it.
> 
> Seriously, I bought one of these dirt cheap chronos (it looks great!) and found out that the subdials' hands jump by 1/8 every time I push the 'start' button.


A similar thing happened to a Parnis quartz chronograph of mine; the chrono minute hand slipped by a minute or two every time it was reset. The (tiny) hand soon fell off, so it was obviously loose. I treated it as an opportunity to learn how (not) to re-set the hand.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$1295 for a Ball Conductor.

https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-cm2068d-lj-bk.html


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

KrisOK said:


> I've had nothing but good experiences dealing with their CS departmant. Of 10 Deep Blue/Air Blue watches that I've bought, 2 had issues, that they promptly swapped out for me. Honestly, when I found out that they were based in New York City, I was prepared to deal with the stereotypical grumpy New Yawker, but instead they were friendly and helpful.


Same. Own 4, all watches I still wear frequently. No issues with them. Even communicated back and forth with Stan on WS a few times, really nice guy. Ready to see them update the product line as others have mentioned, but very pleased with past purchases.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Primo Chronograph CA0467-11H​


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive Primo Chronograph CA0467-11H​


Did you mean to post in WRUW?

Anyway, I count 5 chomped numbers...


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

MacInFL said:


> One of my guiding principles: Never buy a mechanical chrono.
> 
> Chronos not really my thing.
> Poor ergonomics...if you want/need to time something, get a stop watch.
> ...


Good buy, great looking band

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

Is there a good place on WUS to discus Apple/smartwatch deals? Btw is Apple watch honestly worthwhile?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Coolbeans476 said:


> Is there a good place on WUS to discus Apple/smartwatch deals? Btw is Apple watch honestly worthwhile?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smart Watches

More specifically, here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f586/


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Hodari D. said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302084248996
> 
> Bulova accu Swiss chronograph murren 63C118 for $299.99


A great deal! Got mine for $329


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Smartwatches in general aren't ready for prime time. I've had 2 and sold both, (not apple watches though)

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

nyamoci said:


> Smartwatches in general aren't ready for prime time. I've had 2 and sold both, (not apple watches though)
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


What do you think they need to be worth it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Coolbeans476 said:


> What do you think they need to be worth it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to be charged daily

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not to be charged daily
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


This! Lol and while nice occasionally, having notifications on your wrist is meh when I can pull my phone out.

Plus most are so big, like protrek big. 50mm case and 55 L2L looks odd on a 6 and 3/4 wrist

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Catalyzt said:


> I certainly agree with you that this is a good pick. What stops me from biting on this particular Bulova is the WR. Almost all of my watches are at least 100, and I'm always jumping into the pool or the ocean, so it's just not a good choice.


Was ready to dismiss this caveat as the seller listed a 50M WR which is OK by me for a watch like this. This is a bit too dressy for me to wear in the pool or go beaching. BUT, looked closely at the case back and see that it only says "Water Resist". Did some cross checking and see other sites state it is only 30M WR so the seller's description is inaccurate. Hmmmph. I've dealt with this ebay seller previously and never any issues so will assume it is an honest mistake.

On the positive side, 41mm case, sapphire, good bracelet, nice case / presentation box. And that clean retro look dial.

Re movement, mixed reports. Have read some of the Murren chronos using the 7750 while others have Sellita SW500, a luck of the draw. I'm OK with either but suppose the 7750 has more bragging rights (which is what I believe is the primary appeal of mechanical chronos).

When I said quartz preferable for chrono, should have added the solar qualifier. Agreed. About the only conventional battery powered quartz that I will buy now is one of the Bulova Precisionist / 262kHz movements.

Back OT, even with the lack of WR, will likely let the order stand and make final decision when I can actually see the watch in hand. Really like the 41mm case...continue to gravitate to smaller watches even tho I have average size wrists. Sure seems like a lot of watch for a net of $282.


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

Coolbeans476 said:


> What do you think they need to be worth it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A quartz with the added bonus of microscopic battery life and looks that only an Invicta designer would love...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> Was ready to dismiss this caveat as the seller listed a 50M WR which is OK by me for a watch like this. This is a bit too dressy for me to wear in the pool or go beaching. BUT, looked closely at the case back and see that it only says "Water Resist". Did some cross checking and see other sites state it is only 30M WR so the seller's description is inaccurate. Hmmmph. I've dealt with this ebay seller previously and never any issues so will assume it is an honest mistake.
> 
> On the positive side, 41mm case, sapphire, good bracelet, nice case / presentation box. And that clean retro look dial.
> 
> ...


It is a nice watch


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*Citizen Eco-Drive AW1368-11X Beige Dial Sport Watch New with Tags - $88 Free Ship
*
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Mens-AW1368-11X-Beige-Dial-Khaki-Nylon-Strap-Sport-Watch-/302179569186

A couple of years ago, really wanted this watch and it was always sold out. Recall the going price ranged from $115 - $130. This seems like a good deal for a smart looking casual sport watch.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

The price on the GWX-5600WB-5 has been lowered to $79 now plus 6% cashback.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/292301108814









From
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/hey-i-spotted-casio-deal-here-3590274-63.html#post44601055


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

nyamoci said:


> This! Lol and while nice occasionally, having notifications on your wrist is meh when I can pull my phone out.
> 
> Plus most are so big, like protrek big. 50mm case and 55 L2L looks odd on a 6 and 3/4 wrist
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


Irony in that this is exactly why most people say they don't need a watch to tell time anymore. . .


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Jomashop has 3 different models of the Certina DS Podium Automatics for _*$250*_ USD with code PBFCR30. Good price for a brand new 2824-2.

https://www.jomashop.com/holiday-do...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

MacInFL said:


> One of my guiding principles: Never buy a mechanical chrono.
> 
> Chronos not really my thing.
> Poor ergonomics...if you want/need to time something, get a stop watch.
> ...


Was thinking about getting myself an auto chrono (certina ds or tissot prs) during a good deal offer but changed my mind after researching the cost for its service. 
I usually use the chrono just when i calibrate an acquisition system against the flow rate of my pump which means a labour work and i dont think i have the courage to put such an instrument in a such kind of activity.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Jomashop has the Maurice Lacroix Pontos S chronograph for $1475. With coupon code holiday50, brings it down to $1425, and free shipping. Also available with the green accents at the same price.

https://www.jomashop.com/maurice-lacroix-watch-pt6018-ss002-330.html










Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I have several cheap chronos with Sunon PE90 series movements, and none of them have subdials which jump. If you have been unlucky, I'm sorry for your loss 



cyansmoker said:


> Maybe they shook it.
> 
> Seriously, I bought one of these dirt cheap chronos (it looks great!) and found out that the subdials' hands jump by 1/8 every time I push the 'start' button.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-nm3080d-sj-bk.html


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Casio MTP4500D is on Amazon for $30.86 - cheap enough for a beater chrono, wonder how the quality is in the metal... almost cheap enough to not matter... Pic is theirs.


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

And this AW1361 is $96.98, also theirs. Pity it looks almost like a dinner plate on me.
https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-...358539011&psd=1&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

mannal said:


> https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-nm3080d-sj-bk.html
> 
> View attachment 12672593


Ball watches are of very high quality, a three handed under a grand is a bargain. Nice finishing and feel. Their hook is shock resistance and tritium lume. Not sure how the Tritium is on this model though.

They have started to sell direct and their AD's aren't happy about it. There may be some more bargains this season, will be interesting to see what shows up in this thread.

Very happy with my Nightbreaker purchased on a pre order.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Trigalux BF sale









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Some great deals on Filson from Nordstrom Rack. I was tempted to get a Journeyman GMT at 50% last year and now they are 76% off. Just ordered the black on nato for $170 - 3% Befrugal = $165 + tax. They also have the white GMT, chrono models and 2 Scout models.

Filson/Shinola is controversial within the watch community but I think those are some great watches for those prices. Stock seems limited so get one while you can.

https://www.nordstromrack.com/brands/Filson/Men/Watches


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Suunto Core All Black $139.99 at Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001DCEKXM/


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

35% off straps at Panatime, no coupon required.

Panerai & Breitling Watch Bands, Watch Straps & Buckles | Panatime


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone please tag me if you see a good quartz diver deal !!


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice deal !

PS: I emailed you. 


valuewatchguy said:


> Trigalux BF sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

TDKFM said:


> You forgot half price NATOs everywhere!


natostrapco.com 40% off code CYBER17 11/21-29


----------



## Wanaba (Nov 5, 2017)

RyanD said:


> My PADI finally showed up. The Seiko box is junky, but that's not a big deal. The warranty card is stamped. I was a bit surprised at the alternate language for the date. I thought [redacted] would be more into that Rolex posted earlier. Maybe that's why Creation Watches got such a good deal on them.
> 
> View attachment 12661609


What? Really!

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

edit: deal already posted..


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Suunto Core All Black $139.99 at Amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001DCEKXM/
> 
> View attachment 12672923


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/331908720137

Same on ebay as well

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

goyoneuff said:


> Someone please tag me if you see a good quartz diver deal !!


Since you weren't too specific, I'd suggest this for $41.97 from Amazon. You won't get any complaints from anyone here about this watch.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-MDV106...&qid=1511280309&sr=8-1&keywords=casio+mdv-106


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I gotta stay off this thread, but I can't. My bank account is going to be hurting, I just know it.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Amazon has the Casio PRW-3500Y-4CR for $142.76. That's a good bit cheaper than it has been.










https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRW-35...+men&refinements=p_89:Casio,p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

*Bulova Unisex Accutron II - 96B206 Stainless Steel Watch (Silver) $113.79*










Price:$113.79 _Free Shipping for Prime Members __& FREE Returns_


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Panatime has 35% off every item today through the 29th. No coupon code required.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

tommy_boy said:


> Panatime has 35% off every item today through the 29th. No coupon code required.


Already posted on the previous page, tommy...but it is such a good deal, it is worth repeating. ;-)


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Pro Diver said:


> Already posted on the previous page, tommy...but it is such a good deal, it is worth repeating. ;-)


Oops. Yeah, I think his straps offer great value.


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

Mine should arrive tomorrow...


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Coolbeans476 said:


> Is there a good place on WUS to discus Apple/smartwatch deals? Btw is Apple watch honestly worthwhile?


My wife has an Apple Watch, and likes it a lot. It's replaced all her fashion watches and she wears it (and recharges it) daily. She's pretty active on social media and email, and likes that she can see what a notification is about without having to pull out the phone.

She also likes it for directions and timers, as it buzzes your wrist when something's coming up.

I'm not into social media and don't get email on my iPhone, plus I prefer mechanical watches. I don't want my phone always bothering me.

If you use your iPhone constantly throughout the day for all sorts of notifications, it can be very useful. You can always wear the Apple Watch on one wrist and rotate your real watches on the other!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Kohl's deals

Samurai for $297 - 15% SAVEBIG15 - 3.5% Befrugal = *$244* - $75 earned Kohl's cash to spend next week = *$169* + tax

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-3082158/seiko-mens-prospex-automatic-dive-watch-srpb53.jsp










Bracelet with black dial for just $18 more.

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-3082222/seiko-mens-prospex-automatic-dive-watch-srpb51.jsp


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Kohl's deals
> 
> Samurai for $297 - 15% SAVEBIG15 - 3.5% Befrugal = *$244* - $75 earned Kohl's cash to spend next week = *$169* + tax
> 
> ...


That's a really good deal thank you for putting in all the effort for calculations on cashbacks. 
Now I'm thinking is there anything I want to buy from Kohl's worth $75.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

cel4145 said:


> Suunto Core All Black $139.99 at Amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001DCEKXM/


looks tempting but 3.8 out of 5 rating, complaints about sticky buttons


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

frogles said:


> looks tempting but 3.8 out of 5 rating, complaints about sticky buttons


People also complain on Amazon when their automatic watches stop running after they haven't been worn for a few days. If you have Prime, free returns are available. I say go for it, and hopefully you won't get one with sticky buttons. DISCLAIMER: I've never had a problem with sticky buttons on any of my 4 Suunto watches, including my Core.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Ossamanity said:


> Now I'm thinking is there anything I want to buy from Kohl's worth $75.


More watches...! :-! I often buy clothes and shows at Kohl's so that works out for me as well.

This is another interesting Seiko with the 4R35 movement that I had my eye on for a while.

$225 - 15% - 3.5% = *$185* - $45 Kohl's cash = *$140*

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-2796470/seiko-mens-prospex-leather-automatic-watch-srpa95.jsp










Bracelet version $237 -15% - 3.5% = *$194* - $60 Kohls cash = *$134

*https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-2...ex-stainless-steel-automatic-watch-srpa71.jsp


----------



## goodboi7000 (Oct 26, 2015)

Not a deal but I have had my eye on the Timex Marlin reissue for sometime now. Today I tried making a purchase of this watch on Todd Snyder and it went through. I got an order confirmation and everything.
Has anyone else also ordered theirs recently? Does this mean the Marlin is back in stock?


----------



## goodboi7000 (Oct 26, 2015)

Ok I called and confirmed with Todd Snyder that they have stock of the Marlin (approx. 100 units).
For those who are interested. No discount or deal of any kind though, $199 it is.



goodboi7000 said:


> Not a deal but I have had my eye on the Timex Marlin reissue for sometime now. Today I tried making a purchase of this watch on Todd Snyder and it went through. I got an order confirmation and everything.
> Has anyone else also ordered theirs recently? Does this mean the Marlin is back in stock?


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

For those of you shopping at Kohl's, Ebates currently has a 6% cashback rates.



nordwulf said:


> Kohl's deals
> 
> Samurai for $297 - 15% SAVEBIG15 - 3.5% Befrugal = *$244* - $75 earned Kohl's cash to spend next week = *$169* + tax
> 
> ...


----------



## bohorquez (Feb 18, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> Kohl's deals
> 
> Samurai for $297 - 15% SAVEBIG15 - 3.5% Befrugal = *$244* - $75 earned Kohl's cash to spend next week = *$169* + tax
> 
> ...


That is a great deal on the Samurai!! even with out the cash back, you get full company warranty on them!!


----------



## bohorquez (Feb 18, 2014)

Kohls has great deals on Seikos 15% off with SAVEBIG15 and 15$ Kohls Cash on every 50$

TURTLE PADI EDITION!
330 -15% = 280.50, 75$ KOHLS Cash if you shop at kohls itll be like paying 205.5 for it, obviously you have to add tax to the 280.50.
https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-2...ic-dive-watch-srpa21.jsp?pfm=rrrecs-pdp-gtab1










SAMURAI ION PLATED 
315 -15% = 267.75, 75$ KOHLS Cash if you shop at kohls itll be like paying 192.75 for it, obviously you have to add tax to the 267.75.

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-3...ic-dive-watch-srpb55.jsp?pfm=rrrecs-pdp-gtab1


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

bulova moonwatch $332 w 90 back in kohl's cash... $242


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

BTerry2233 said:


> bulova moonwatch $332 w 90 back in kohl's cash... $242


Bracelet or strap version?


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

both versions, same price


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BTerry2233 said:


> both versions, same price


Actually there are 3 versions:

- 96B251 metal on Nato
- 96B258 metal on bracelet
- 98A186 black PVD no-date on leather nato


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Dexclusive has the Nomos Glashutte Orion Datum Weib hand-winding, 38mm, for $1,875 with coupon code 'GOLDCUSTOMER'

BeFrugal rebate takes it to $1,743.75. That's more than $600 off the next-best price I can find.

Nomos Orion 38 Datum Weib Men's Hand Wind Watch - 381 | Dexclusive.com


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

RyanD said:


> First MassDrop I've actually bought. $299 shipped is unbeatable. I can forgive the chopped numbers for that price.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-alpnach-auto-chrono-watch


Arrived yesterday, quite a deal and looks great on the wrist. Fine quality and finish.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Ossamanity said:


> That's a really good deal thank you for putting in all the effort for calculations on cashbacks.
> Now I'm thinking is there anything I want to buy from Kohl's worth $75.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

A few good squale and oris deals among others: http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watches/black-friday-2017

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

BTerry2233 said:


> bulova moonwatch $332 w 90 back in kohl's cash... $242


6% at ebates too


----------



## Jboston (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks so much for the heads up! I just ordered one. The TS15 code worked for me for 15% off.



goodboi7000 said:


> Ok I called and confirmed with Todd Snyder that they have stock of the Marlin (approx. 100 units).
> For those who are interested. No discount or deal of any kind though, $199 it is.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Cincy Strap Works 25% off 11/21-11/27 using code BFCM

https://www.cincystrapworks.com/


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> It is a nice watch


Any photos of it on a strap? I'm not a fan of that bracelet.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Jboston said:


> Thanks so much for the heads up! I just ordered one. The TS15 code worked for me for 15% off.


It's showing out of stock.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


>


#tacticlol

"Hey guys, I'm over here!"


----------



## Jboston (Nov 10, 2014)

I think they may not have updated the site. It shows up as out of stock, but you can proceed with the order. It went through for me just fine, and I received my order confirmation.



justin86 said:


> It's showing out of stock.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

papa_E said:


> A few good squale and oris deals among others: Black Friday 2017
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


They also have some fair prices on other brands. For instance, Oris Chronoris on a strap for about $ 1,000.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

papa_E said:


> A few good squale and oris deals among others: http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watches/black-friday-2017
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Ah, I wish I didn't click this...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Any Blushark deals yet?


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Not sure if considered affordable but I got an email from Armand Nicolet saying they are doing 30% off code for a week. Deets:

"For this Black Friday, you can purchase Armand Nicolet watches, directly from the.atelier, for the best prices ever seen, using our Black Friday discount code. But that’s not all. The code will be going live on Thursday 23rd November, at 13.00 Swiss time. Let’s call it Grey Thursday.

It really could not be easier. Just use the following discount code BLACK17 and receive 30% off all watches..

This code can be used during the secure checkout process via the website, or, if you prefer, when ordering by telephone or email, and will be valid for a week."

That's copy and paste from newsletter. 

I've been staying away from this dangerous thread, as it's, well, dangerous! But now's gotta be a good time for buying surely.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

bobski said:


> Not sure if considered affordable but...


If you have to ask, I can't afford it!


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

tommy_boy said:


> Panatime has 35% off every item today through the 29th. No coupon code required.


You can also stack a further 10% off with disc10 code

Sent from my SGP621 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

papa_E said:


> A few good squale and oris deals among others: Black Friday 2017
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


GMT Ocean One Ceramic seems like a great deal for someone in the market - Black Friday 2017 - Ocean 1 GMT Black Ceramic


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

If anyone is holding out for the watchbuys LNIB sale this time of the year, *DON'T. *I asked and they said they're not having one this year. - Not sure if I'm happy or sad about that.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

studiompd said:


> GMT Ocean One Ceramic seems like a great deal for someone in the market - Black Friday 2017 - Ocean 1 GMT Black Ceramic


$14 savings over steinhart direct pricing to US


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Mercer sale









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Mhd watches










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

cryptguard said:


> And this AW1361 is $96.98, also theirs. Pity it looks almost like a dinner plate on me.
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-...358539011&psd=1&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER
> View attachment 12672645


Perfect name, dinner plate.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BreathRhythms (Jul 28, 2017)

Longines Aventura is offering up to 40% off select models, including the tasty moonphase/chrono/calendar complication, for an in person black friday sale.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

cryptguard said:


> And this AW1361 is $96.98, also theirs. Pity it looks almost like a dinner plate on me.
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-...358539011&psd=1&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER
> View attachment 12672645


I've routinely seen this watch at this price or cheaper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Pneuma said:


> For those of you shopping at Kohl's, Ebates currently has a 6% cashback rates.


Thanks for the post.

Just got the SRPB51 in metal for $268 after tax and Ebates (or $193 after kohls cash).

Worried that it may be a little large, but I got the Bulova moon watch last year around this time and it's bigger but fits me well.

Did anyone else notice that the product description at kohls says the watch has a 41 month power reserve? That would be an engineering marvel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

I promise that this is my last post about the JC Penney Casio sale-- (there are others discounted, but I checked out the Citizen discounts, and they don't seem nearly as significant even though the percentages are the same). But just in case you made the same mistake that I did, and bought something at a 20% discount and later saw the discount drop to 40%, Customer Service will match the new price and offer you a rebate.

You also get to talk to a really nice customer service person IMMEDIATELY who will call you "honey" and just generally act as congenial as a waitress in a diner in 1964. On another day at another time, that might not matter, but it's been a scary year when every service provider I've dealt with dragged me through CS purgatory, so today, to me, that counts for a lot.

So I did wind up getting my wacky EFR558D for $78.

Another weird Casio deal that seems to be cropping up everywhere is the ana-digi solar-atomic-water-resistant-world-time-alarm-chrono WVAM640D-1A, which is on Amazon for about $89, and at JC Penney for $94. (At this point, I'd probably buy it from JC just because of their price-matching in case it drops further.)

This is a sleek-looking but vaguely crackpot timepiece that's not for everyone-- it's not truly a stainless steel case, it's resin covered in stainless, and there are scattered complaints about a soft crystal that scratches easily and not great build quality on the band. I've also heard that the user interface is a pig and the manual is incomprehensible, but on features alone, this seems like a crazy good price. I almost bought one about three years ago for $170 or something, they often go for around $130, and this year everyone seems to have 'em at just under $100. I am guessing that Casio is pushing the new EQBs and clearing out old stock, but I actually know very little about Casio's marketing or pricing strategy, so why I'm blathering on about this is a complete mystery.

I'm done now. I swear.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> That's a really good deal thank you for putting in all the effort for calculations on cashbacks.
> Now I'm thinking is there anything I want to buy from Kohl's worth $75.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man these are tempting...but saving for a Samurai Blue Lagoon and not sure I want a bunch of Samurai. There's a Ronin joke in there somewhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Catalyzt said:


> I promise that this is my last post about the JC Penney Casio sale-- (there are others discounted, but I checked out the Citizen discounts, and they don't seem nearly as significant even though the percentages are the same). But just in case you made the same mistake that I did, and bought something at a 20% discount and later saw the discount drop to 40%, Customer Service will match the new price and offer you a rebate.
> 
> You also get to talk to a really nice customer service person IMMEDIATELY who will call you "honey" and just generally act as congenial as a waitress in a diner in 1964. On another day at another time, that might not matter, but it's been a scary year when every service provider I've dealt with dragged me through CS purgatory, so today, to me, that counts for a lot.
> 
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Geez, if I didn't have a Tisell Marine Diver filling this exact niche in my collection already, I think I'd be jumping at, of all things, an Invicta quartz Pro Diver.

$36.39? I don't ever remember seeing them this low before.

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8932...d=1&keywords=watch&refinements=p_8:2661607011






EDIT: There's an Invicta Pro Diver 9204 quartz in blue dial for $36.72 as well:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000GX8WA...b9f5-5b7bf09bbb5b&ie=UTF8&qid=1511325909&sr=3









I see now these are smaller, 37.5-38mm. So that wouldn't work for me. But, anyway.


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

Glycine Double 12 Airman 42mm for $399.99 on Massdrop:
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-double-twelve-watch


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*AVI-8* Men's *AV-4003* "Hawker Harrier II" Stainless Steel Watch - *$98.60*


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-16983813&mc_cid=b8dceb89b4&mc_eid=c4ba3e97bd

2 left. Not my style $29.99

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Geez, if I didn't have a Tisell Marine Diver filling this exact niche in my collection already, I think I'd be jumping at, of all things, an Invicta quartz Pro Diver.
> 
> $36.39? I don't ever remember seeing them this low before.
> 
> ...


Does anyone know what the best price on a gold Invicta diver is right now? From what I've seen it's Amazon but maybe it gets even better? :-D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Seller on Amazon has the JeanRichard Aquascope automatic, model 60140-11-11A-AC7D, (unfortunately) on white rubber strap, for $599.99.

https://www.amazon.com/Richard-Aqua...h&refinements=p_8:2661607011,p_36:24900-65000


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

$326 on Amazon. *$258.70 on jet.com*. (OOS on CreationWatches.com.) Buy this watch so you can straighten its bezel:
[h=1]Mt Fuji World Heritage
Limited Edition Seiko 5 Automatic Watch SRP781









https://jet.com/product/Seiko-5-Spo...K-Mens-Watch/1ff954a89490452e827a19d80857b04c


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> $326 on Amazon. *$258.70 on jet.com*. (OOS on CreationWatches.com.) Buy this watch so you can straighten its bezel:
> [h=1]Mt Fuji World Heritage
> Limited Edition Seiko 5 Automatic Watch SRP781
> 
> ...


This is a great watch; I've had one for a year or so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

goodboi7000 said:


> Ok I called and confirmed with Todd Snyder that they have stock of the Marlin (approx. 100 units).
> For those who are interested. No discount or deal of any kind though, $199 it is.


I used a 15% off coupon, HBLW-N6A3-XTL8, and there was a 4% cashback on eBates.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

bohorquez said:


> Kohls has great deals on Seikos 15% off with SAVEBIG15 and 15$ Kohls Cash on every 50$
> 
> TURTLE PADI EDITION!
> 330 -15% = 280.50, 75$ KOHLS Cash if you shop at kohls itll be like paying 205.5 for it, obviously you have to add tax to the 280.50.
> ...


Kohl's also has some decent G-Shock deals. I've been waiting for something cheap along these lines to tick that box.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Anyone seen a code for CheapestNATOstaps yet?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Forwarding on behalf of Armand Nicolet.

For this Black Friday, Armand Nicolet is giving customers the opportunity to save over 5000 CHF on a brand new watch, direct from the atelier, using their Black Friday discount code. 


When used, the following discount code BLACK17 will reduce the price of any and all watches by 30%. This code can be used during the secure checkout process via the website, or, if preferred, when ordering by telephone or email, and will be valid for a week. 


The code goes live at 13.00 Swiss time (CET) on our own Grey Thursday, 23rd November.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

jdanefrantz said:


> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-16983813&mc_cid=b8dceb89b4&mc_eid=c4ba3e97bd
> 
> 2 left. Not my style $29.99
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Best price on a swiss made.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Seem 99 pounds is a good deal for this Bulova? Considering alot of the other deals on the site are poor.

http://www.thewatchhut.co.uk/bulova/mens-bulova-marine-star-chronograph-watch-98b282-98b282.html









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Orange Auto chrono Doxa and their orange power reserve model will be discounted on Black Friday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Crown and Buckle Sale starts at 10:00 am EST.

Watch Straps | Leather & NATO Straps | Crown & Buckle


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

mleok said:


> I used a 15% off coupon, HBLW-N6A3-XTL8, and there was a 4% cashback on eBates.


How Ebates work ?

Cheers.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

JimWharton said:


> Anyone seen a code for CheapestNATOstaps yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Am waiting on this too but haven't seen a single thing about it.

Last year I picked up a bunch of NATO's and vintage leather straps for an absurdly low price. IIRC it was the black friday deal plus the extra 20% off when you order 5 or more straps.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

goyoneuff said:


> How Ebates work ?
> 
> Cheers.


How Does Ebates Work?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

goyoneuff said:


> How Ebates work ?
> 
> Cheers.


Sign up for an ebates account

Go through the ebates site to link go the store you want to purchase from (cookies need to turned on i think)

Buy as normal, dont log out, switch browsers, or let the site time out.

Apply any other coupon codes directly at the retailer site as you nornally would

Check out

Within 24 hours check your ebates account

Once every quarter or so they send you a check

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

" dont log out, switch browsers, or let the site time out. "

Is this to be sure it does work ? I thought that going to the watch site from Ebates would be enough.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

manchette said:


> " dont log out, switch browsers, or let the site time out. "
> 
> Is this to be sure it does work ? I thought that going to the watch site from Ebates would be enough.


Ebates (and others) may appear that you are logged in, even showing your name, etc., however you may not actually be logged in. I always set everything up on the website I am ordering from. Log in, put items in the cart, apply coupons, etc. Then go to Ebates, log out and log back into Ebates, then click the link on Ebates for the store I am shopping at.


----------



## GNUJoshua (Jun 22, 2017)

cryptguard said:


> And this AW1361 is $96.98, also theirs. Pity it looks almost like a dinner plate on me.
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-...358539011&psd=1&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12672645"][/iurl]


That watch is in my regular (at least 2x/week) rotation. There are much better deals on it than $96. I think I got it (from Amazon) in June or July-ish for $85. Great watch, terrible uncomfortable super thick (like 5mm/1/4" at least) band. Looks really good on a original Bond (green/grey/red) nato though which is where it stays for me.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Mathy said:


> Seem 99 pounds is a good deal for this Bulova? Considering alot of the other deals on the site are poor.
> 
> Mens Bulova Marine Star Chronograph Watch 98B282
> 
> ...


It's a fair price, but I'm not sure you could pay me to buy an integrated bracelet Bulova when other Marine Star models exist...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> It's a fair price, but I'm not sure you could pay me to buy an integrated bracelet Bulova when other Marine Star models exist...


Agree, and this internal bezel actually works, whereas the other is fixed and therefore useless.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Massdrop has the Citizen NH8350 Automatic for $99 w/ free shipping in the US; the blue waffle one caught my eye in a long forgotten thread earlier this year, but they've been out of stock at Island Watch for a while.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> It's a fair price, but I'm not sure you could pay me to buy an integrated bracelet Bulova when other Marine Star models exist...


Aaah good point, didn't really look closely, that's probably why the high discount, not seeking aswell or surplus stock as newer models are more favourable

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanaba (Nov 5, 2017)

Huawei Watch 2 is on sale in Amazon at 179, down from 299.99. Should be a good bargain.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi,

The Fossil FSW1003 (blue auto with rose gold case) has been dropping in price recently and has just crossed the $200 mark. Yours for $198 on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Fossil-FSW1003-Swiss-Automatic-Leather/dp/B00IUMFAR8


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

$200 off Dufrane watches through 11/24.

https://www.dufranewatches.com/watches


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

25% off at Clockwork Synergy.https://www.clockworksynergy.com/


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

frostjoe said:


> Hi,
> 
> The Fossil FSW1003 (blue auto with rose gold case) has been dropping in price recently and has just crossed the $200 mark. Yours for $198 on Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Fossil-FSW1003-Swiss-Automatic-Leather/dp/B00IUMFAR8


interesting, on the official site it shows extra inscription on the dial
https://www.fossil.com/us/en/products/swiss-made-automatic-leather-watch-brown-sku-fsw1003p.html


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

frostjoe said:


> Hi,
> 
> The Fossil FSW1003 (blue auto with rose gold case) has been dropping in price recently and has just crossed the $200 mark. Yours for $198 on Amazon.
> 
> ...


A good price no doubt. Possibly had been 150 before though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

An above link gave this Wenger watch from the Certified website, but shipping is not for Europe from there ; i mailed them and they then said Ebay allows shipping to Europe.
Watch is $30 on the website and $130 from Ebay  It must be a joke or something ? 
Seller fees they say .. Can you explain such a difference ? Thanks 
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-16983813&mc_cid=b8dceb89b4&mc_eid=c4ba3e97bd

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wenger-Fie...135757?hash=item3af6f1a90d:g:U~sAAOSwdx1aBLV~


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

No Joke. Just ordered one from the website. This will be the 3thd Wenger I have purchased. They are virtually indestructible, are priced right especially when you can get them at this price and they a decent looking watch.


manchette said:


> An above link gave this Wenger watch from the Certified website, but shipping is not for Europe from there ; i mailed them and they then said Ebay allows shipping to Europe.
> Watch is $30 on the website and $130 from Ebay  It must be a joke or something ?
> Seller fees they say .. Can you explain such a difference ? Thanks
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-16983813&mc_cid=b8dceb89b4&mc_eid=c4ba3e97bd
> ...


----------



## Dolan_Ryan (Oct 24, 2017)

Helgray watches just posted a Black Friday sale. 30% off the entire site. I just picked up the California II - Swiss quartz and a tad large for my preferred width at 42mm but I've always loved the look of the dial.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

EBAY coupon alert *****

So if you use the ebay app 
$15 off $75 purchase 
Code .... PSHOPAPP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Timex's Black Friday Sale! *
Starting tomorrow, *take 25% off Sitewide + Free Shipping!* Just use code *BLACKFRIDAY25*. Valid 11/23-11/26, excludes Customizable My Timex Watches, Marlin, Staple x Timex Collab, and the every day sale section. Only @ Timex.com!

Timex Canada - Starting Friday, *take 25% off Sitewide + Free Shipping!* Just use code *BLACKFRIDAY25*. Valid 11/24-11/26, excludes Customizable My Timex Watches and Marlin. Only @ Timex.ca!

*Timex's Cyber Monday Sale! *

*1 Day Only!* *Take 25% off Sitewide + Free Shipping!* Just use code *CYBER25*. Valid 11/27 only! Excludes Customizable My Timex Watches, Marlin, Staple x Timex Collab, and the every day sale section. Only @ Timex.com!

Timex Canada - *1 Day Only! Take 25% off Sitewide + Free Shipping!* Just use code *CYBER25*. Valid 11/27 only! Excludes Customizable My Timex Watches and Marlin. Only @ Timex.ca!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Starting to heat up in here, I like it.

Black Friday is slowly creeping up on us...


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice quartz divers... But 42mm / 50mm. Sadly, for me....




Dolan_Ryan said:


> Helgray watches just posted a Black Friday sale. 30% off the entire site. I just picked up the California II - Swiss quartz and a tad large for my preferred width at 42mm but I've always loved the look of the dial.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Not a deal... Read the few posts on Deep Blue but still a little confused. Are they likely to add another code stackable with the "CYBER" 40% or is that as good as its going to get? Looking to finally try out Deep Blue and mOd up my mind between these beauts.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Chirv said:


> Not a deal... Read the few posts on Deep Blue but still a little confused. Are they likely to add another code stackable with the "CYBER" 40% or is that as good as its going to get? Looking to finally try out Deep Blue and mOd up my mind between these beauts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They normally don't add another code, BUT they do sometimes lower the prices of the watches and the code still works in conjunction with the lowered "sale" prices.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Geez, if I didn't have a Tisell Marine Diver filling this exact niche in my collection already, I think I'd be jumping at, of all things, an Invicta quartz Pro Diver.
> 
> $36.39? I don't ever remember seeing them this low before.
> 
> ...


Just this week I've written that I can't get over the logo engraving on the side of the case. Well this price got me over it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Davidka said:


> Just this week I've written that I can't get over the logo engraving on the side of the case. Well this price got me over it. Thanks for sharing.


It's always bothered the heck out of me, too. I bought my first Invicta about a month back -- a red-dial Mickey Mouse diver that was on a good sale. And to be honest, I don't even notice the Invicta on the side of the case. In the wearing of it, at least.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Great deal this is...

Sadly, nothing below 44mm...

Darn these girly wrists... 🤣


Chirv said:


> Not a deal... Read the few posts on Deep Blue but still a little confused. Are they likely to add another code stackable with the "CYBER" 40% or is that as good as its going to get? Looking to finally try out Deep Blue and mOd up my mind between these beauts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

I have looked at Black Friday sales page on Ashford site, but does anyone now of a good coupon code deal for a JeanRichard? Thank you.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

JimWharton said:


> Kohl's also has some decent G-Shock deals. I've been waiting for something cheap along these lines to tick that box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They also have the atomic solar version for $84

https://m.kohls.com/product/prd-158...-chronograph.jsp?prdPV=13&userPFM=casio solar


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Chirv said:


> Not a deal... Read the few posts on Deep Blue but still a little confused. Are they likely to add another code stackable with the "CYBER" 40% or is that as good as its going to get? Looking to finally try out Deep Blue and mOd up my mind between these beauts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It appears Stan has loaded up his Master1000 inventory with some new color combinations.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$4 shipped. 

https://www.wish.com/c/5594a5aff8646312edecc89a










Ashford's full Black Friday sale is up. Solid gold JR for $4300. That cushion case looks like it would have a lot of gold in it.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/.../60330-52-132-001.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=91


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

tsteph12 said:


> I have looked at Black Friday sales page on Ashford site, but does anyone now of a good coupon code deal for a JeanRichard? Thank you.


Try* EBSAVE20*


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*$109*

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...dual-time/241441.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=452


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Dolan_Ryan said:


> Helgray watches just posted a Black Friday sale. 30% off the entire site. I just picked up the California II - Swiss quartz and a tad large for my preferred width at 42mm but I've always loved the look of the dial.


Not everything there is a deal, really. The discount takes the TCD models down to basically what they're always on sale for. Essentially they've been marked back up to regular retail so you can get them at a "discount" for BF. Those watches have been as low as $129 in the last 3-6 months though.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Kohls Ebates is up to 7% today, sweetens the Seiko deals a tad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Nordstrom has the Latte Dial Weiss Watch 50% off










https://shop.nordstrom.com/c/mens-w...-_-Men-_-Watches&top=72&sort=Sale&brand=13177


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

eBay flash sale 15 off 75

PSHOPAPP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

whoagorgeous said:


> eBay flash sale 15 off 75
> 
> PSHOPAPP
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Already posted a couple of hours ago, but we'll give you an "E" for effort.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Already posted a couple of hours ago, but we'll give you an "E" for effort.


Is that the code?


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Davidka said:


> They also have the atomic solar version for $84
> 
> https://m.kohls.com/product/prd-158...-chronograph.jsp?prdPV=13&userPFM=casio solar


Amazon has the atomic solar for $84.00 as well.

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GWM5610-1-Solar-Black-Resin/dp/B007RWZHXO


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

tanksndudes said:


> Not everything there is a deal, really. The discount takes the TCD models down to basically what they're always on sale for. Essentially they've been marked back up to regular retail so you can get them at a "discount" for BF. Those watches have been as low as $129 in the last 3-6 months though.


+1.

They even listed a code to make up for a so-so CS experience a member had here. The code was 
SORRY30 and it might still work for an additional 30% off.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Try* EBSAVE20*


I was here for last year's fiasco but I still tried it 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovedogs (Nov 10, 2017)

I've been looking at Amazon, Overstock, JCPenny, and Kohls for deals today and found these ones that looks pretty good!

Blue timex expedition for $33: https://www.jcpenney.com/p/timex-ex...29ZufZgvZaxeZvg&sort=PLH&page=7&badge=fewleft

Timex blue scout for $44: https://www.jcpenney.com/p/timex-ex...29ZufZgvZaxeZvg&sort=PLH&page=9&badge=fewleft

Casio edifice from for $114 (close to the Amazon price, but about 10 less): https://www.jcpenney.com/p/casio-ed...kqrnhZ4qZ4eZ129ZufZgvZaxeZvg&sort=PLH&page=12

Casio blue chrono-style for $55: https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Sports...odeID=6358540011&psd=1&refinements=p_89:Casio


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

20% off site-wide at Jack Foster.
https://www.jack-foster.com


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Boding said:


> I was here for last year's fiasco but I still tried it
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Is it still working? (tongue in cheek)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Borealis









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> $4 shipped.
> ...
> 
> Solid gold JR for $4300.


$4 vs $4300. So hard to choose :-s

:-d


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

Crown & Buckle's entire web site is discounted 20-40% off, no codes needed. Sale ends on Tuesday, Nov. 28 at 10 AM EST.

*[url]www.crownandbuckle.com*[/url]


*40% Off Core Products*
Standard, Premium, HD NATOs
2-piece Leather & Canvas Straps
Buckles, Spring Bars, Cleaning Supplies


*20% Off Specialties*
Black Label & American Made
Supreme NATOs new!
Braided Perlon Straps restocked!
Watch Tools & Travel Rolls

*Free domestic shipping* (USA), and international customers can enjoy *$5 flat rate shipping* on any order.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

cgrey2 said:


> Is it still working?


Haha no no no. It's a joke from last year's thread in which Ashford temporarily allowed 20% off anything on the website and people on here went APESHIT.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Borealis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Code is BFCM2017-20
Good through 11/28

Brings Oceanaut down close to original price. All others still well above preorder pricing. Rubber straps are definitely worth checking out as alternative to isofrane.


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

25% off all watches in inventory at Vintage Watch Restoration. Use coupon code TURKEYDAY. Valid from midnight MST on 22 November through midnight MST on 26 November.
Vintage Watch Restoration (VWR) - Watch Catalogue


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

A huge list at The Time Bum

Black Friday Watch Deals 2017 | The Time Bum


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Boding said:


> Haha no no no. It's a joke from last year's thread in which Ashford temporarily allowed 20% off anything on the website and people on here went APESHIT.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Yes, yes we did.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> A huge list at The Time Bum
> 
> Black Friday Watch Deals 2017 | The Time Bum


Ague Trading Company - 40% off sale running the November 24 - 27.

ArmourLite - Quick! Head to their page and sign up to receive sale info on select tritium watches.

Armand Nicolet - 30% off with code BLACK17. Runs for 7 days starting "Grey Thursday" the 23rd.

Ashford - Deep discounts in their Black Friday Sneak Peek, Black Friday, and Cyber Monday sales on selected watches including certain Hamilton, Rado, and Movado models.

Aulta Surf - 20% off and free shipping on all watches with code HOLIDAY17.

Bertucci - No Thanksgiving sale, but deep discounts on discontinued models in their bargain bin.

Borealis - 20% off all in-stock items from November 23 -27 with code BFCM2017-20.

Brillier - $100 off the Chapter 2 Railroad watch, and $200 off the Chapter 1 Part 2 Vintage with Horween strap.

Caliper Timepieces - 35% off theough November 27 with code CALIPERBLACK35.

Cheapest NATO Straps - From the 23rd through the 27th, get 30% sitewide with code BLACKFRIDAY. For even more savings, combine it with their usual bulk discount of 20% off when you buy 5 watch bands or more.

Crown & Buckle - Annual CyberSale through November 27. 40% off core straps, 20% speciality straps.

Christopher Ward - 15% off with the Black Friday - Cyber Monday sale.

COURG - Quick! Sign up for the newsletter and you'll get a code for $50 towards a grade 2 titanium watch.

DaLuca Straps - 25% off entire order with code CYBERWEEK, ends November 27.

DC Vintage Watches - 10% off from November 24 - 27.

Formex - Flash sales of up to 30% off all weekend and get two free straps with a carbon composite clasp (value $125) when you buy the new Element series.

G.Gerlach - 15% off and 20% off all accessories from November 24 - 27.

Gavox - A very particular 16.1% off through November 25 with code time2bf.

Ginault - Send an email enquiry for a 35% discount on the Ocean Rover, or 40% if you are keen to write a detailed review.

Helgray - 30% off everything with code BLACKFRIDAY

Hemel - Use code BF20 for 20% off and a free key ring.

Island Watch - Check "Blacker Friday" deals are already up and more will be added through the weekend.

Jomashop - Black Friday "doorbusters" sales continuing through the weekend.

KHS - Take 30% off the Missiontimer 3 H3, Black Friday only.

Maen - Free strap with watch purchase for Black Friday.

Mainspring Boutique - 55-90% off selected watches from Avi-8, Thomas Earnshaw, James McCabe, Klaus Kobec, Spinnaker, Swiss Eagle, and Ballast.

Manchester Watch Works has knocked $50 off selected watches through November 27.

McDowell Time - 25% off with code CYBERWEEK

Mercer - 30% off with code E2UCTKS through November 27.

Minuteman - Through December, the RWB and Darby are $100 off, the Alpha and Bravo are $460 (full price $599)

NATO Strap Co. - 40% with code CYBER17 through November 29.

Nodus - $40 off all standard Triestes, free rubber strap, and free international shipping.

Orient - Save 50% with code EXTRA50

Origin - 20% off Vintage Field Watch 2nd Edition pre-orders with code THANKS, through November 27.

Orion - Save $25 off orders $450+ with code BLACKFRIDAY

Panatime - 35% off everything through November 29.

Rebel Time - 40% off with code REBEL40.

Regia Timepieces - 20% off through November 26 with code Blackfri20.

RetroWatchGuy - 10% off groovy vintage watches sitewide from November 24 - 27.

Reverie - 5% off the Classic and Sea Spirit, and see Kickstarter for the new GT at 20% off.

Smart Turnout - Up to 30% off everything in their Black Friday sale.

Spinnaker - Deep discounts on selected models and 30% with code GIFT30.

Squarestreet - 30% off storewide with code GIVEMORE through November 27, plus extended returns through January 10, and free international FedEX 2-day delivery.

Straton Watch Co. - 15% off from November 24 - 27 with code BLACKFRIDAY.

STRPS - 35% the Orange and Navy Blue Premium nylon straps with code BLACKFRIDAY through November 27.

Thesis - 30% on Black Friday with code BLACKFRIDAY

TOC - November 23 -28, take 33% off the Toc19 and get a free watch pouch and black leather strap.

Thomas Earnshaw - Selected models are on sale. Regularly priced watches are 30% off through November 27 with code GIFT30.

Time Concepts - 50% off Szanto and CT Scuderia with code BFCM17 through November 27.

Todd & Marlon will thank you with a sitewide 20% discount and then give 10% to the Emergency USA international relief organization. Use code THANKS.

Topper Jewelers will give you increasingly pricey Apple products with purchases over $799, $1299, $4499, $7999, $15k, and $20k. Offer runs through November 24.

Torgoen - Sale prices up to 60% off through November 25.

TSAO Baltimore - Use code BLACKFRIDAY2017 for 25% off and a free NATO strap

Undone - 25% off all custom watches from November 22 - 28 with code TB25.

Void - All watches are 20% from November 23 - 27, abut you can get 25% off with code 20PLUS5

Watches.com - 75% off and an extra 15% with code BF17.

Whytes - Take 35% off with code BlackFridayWeekend17


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Boding said:


> APESHIT.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Is that the new coupon code for this Black Friday?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

goyoneuff said:


> Great deal this is...
> 
> Sadly, nothing below 44mm...
> 
> Darn these girly wrists... 藍


Just posted on their Facebook page:

Deep Blue

42 !! 42mm Watches coming - Tell your friends !! ITs been a while but we are coming out with some 42mm watches in the next few days Stay tuned!


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

watchout said:


> Is that the new coupon code for this Black Friday?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried it and it added 20% this time


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

By this time last year, we had ~20K posts. We're 5K short. Slow year.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

frostjoe said:


> Hi,
> 
> The Fossil FSW1003 (blue auto with rose gold case) has been dropping in price recently and has just crossed the $200 mark. Yours for $198 on Amazon.
> 
> ...


This one is really nice. 
Bought one last year as a gift for my son, but it was too dressy for him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

taike said:


> By this time last year, we had ~20K posts. We're 5K short. Slow year.


2015 and 2016 was THE era of some incredible watch deals. Nothing like it since.

The Yen had also dropped against the dollar quite a bit making some great buys available for JDM enthusiast

The era of the $500 Eterna kon-tiki is long gone

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> 2015 and 2016 was THE era of some incredible watch deals. Nothing like it since.
> 
> The Yen had also dropped against the dollar quite a bit making some great buys available for JDM enthusiast
> 
> ...


Still waiting for the return of the 79$ Pulsometer...

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cosmodromedary said:


> Glycine Double 12 Airman 42mm for $399.99 on Massdrop:
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-double-twelve-watch
> View attachment 12674833


That seems like a great deal with the eta 2824 and the usual Glycine quality. Their cases are great. Love the blue. Got the email and couldn't resist. 
Did you get it?


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Is it just me or there is really no blockbuster deals on ashford.com this year?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

thechin said:


> Is it just me or there is really no blockbuster deals on ashford.com this year?


perception is skewed by the coupon code error last year


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

I thought $125 was a great deal!



RyanD said:


> *$109*
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...dual-time/241441.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=452


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> That seems like a great deal with the eta 2824 and the usual Glycine quality. Their cases are great. Love the blue. Got the email and couldn't resist.
> Did you get it?


It's a crazy good deal and my finger has been hovering over the button. Alas... 6.5" wrists.
Having seen and tried on the 38mm version, going for the 42mm would just make me end up buying the 38 as well...


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

This https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...utomatic/H64515337.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=7 looks like an excellent deal and I'd pull the trigger if the hour markers were lumed...for a watch with scuba on its name I think it should have more lume...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Don't forget to check you Amex Benefits. My third Ashford $50 off of $250 posted.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

mannal said:


> Don't forget to check you Amex Benefits. My third Ashford $50 off of $250 posted.


Yeah, with that offer, this JR becomes $610, not bad if you like the style:


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> This https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...utomatic/H64515337.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=7 looks like an excellent deal and I'd pull the trigger if the hour markers were lumed...for a watch with scuba on its name I think it should have more lume...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$299


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

EA-Sport said:


> This https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...utomatic/H64515337.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=7 looks like an excellent deal and I'd pull the trigger if the hour markers were lumed...for a watch with scuba on its name I think it should have more lume...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love those Hamilton 25jewel movements. Have a 10 year old twilight that's been bullet proof.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

taike said:


> By this time last year, we had ~20K posts. We're 5K short. Slow year.


We were better behaved and did not carry on as many tangential topics this year. (pause for laughter) Yeah, slow year.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

taike said:


> $299


I own this watch and love it. The rubber strap is very comfortable. Easily worth $299. That's a deal.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## priga (Aug 3, 2016)

For anyone looking for something different, Polish watchmaker G Gerlach is having a 15% off sale this weekend on all watches. It's not a huge discount, but I've never seen these sold anywhere else, and this is the only discount ever offered, once a year over Thanksgiving weekend. Most of their watches are Seiko or Seagull movements, otherwise made in Poland, and they have some interesting designs. G Gerlach was a Polish industrialist so many of the watches are based on industry like rail, ships, etc. so if you are interested in those, there is a watch for you. They looked so nice to me I have been planning on getting one all year when the sale comes around! Probably getting the m/s Batory (last one).

Some nice looking watches with enamel dial, they are very unique! The ones I like are around $400 USD (1500 PLN = $420 USD).


























https://www.lug2lug.eu/g-gerlach-dywizjon-303-review/

G. Gerlach Watches: Made in Poland

Order here (click English language). 
Black Friday - gerlach.org.pl


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Kohl's has the Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Navihawk GPS on bracelet for $711.45 with coupon code 'SAVEBIG15' and $210 dollars in Kohl's Cash.
Ebates takes it to $668.76. Where I live adds $42 in state tax.

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-2...838&action=edit&editCollectionProdID=24580306

This is available at $620 at ONEDigitals:
https://www.onedigitals.com/product...MIuYbzv87T1wIVxbfACh1VAwB7EAQYAiABEgJHvPD_BwE

..., but that Kohl's Cash back makes it quite a deal.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

I haven't seen this posted but Wolf has a small sale going on. I bought a two watch travel roll and the 8 slot watch case. I've bought directly from Wolf in the past with no issues and I have received the shipping notification

https://www.wolf1834.com/category/black-friday/


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

For those of you shopping at Kohl's, in addition to 6% Ebates cashback, if you have a Chase Freedom Visa card, it is currently offering 5% cashback on department store purchases including Kohl's.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Was talking to William from Helson, their sale will start on the 24th.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Got an email from Undone: $175 for some of their (more colorful) fixed Urban designs, normally at $265 I think. Some YouTube reviewers even have 20% coupon codes to get it down to $140. Pretty nice deal if you ask me; too bad the one that I've been eyeing for a few weeks now isn't discounted.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

tinpusher said:


> I haven't seen this posted but Wolf has a small sale going on. I bought a two watch travel roll and the 8 slot watch case. I've bought directly from Wolf in the past with no issues and I have received the shipping notification
> 
> https://www.wolf1834.com/category/black-friday/


Thanks, got myself a box and travel bag 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Strmwatch said:


> Just posted on their Facebook page:
> 
> Deep Blue
> 
> 42 !! 42mm Watches coming - Tell your friends !! ITs been a while but we are coming out with some 42mm watches in the next few days Stay tuned!


For Pete's sake please bring back the Sea Quest quartz version. I really want that one again.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

JimWharton said:


> Anyone seen a code for CheapestNATOstaps yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Aaannnd there it is -

Black Friday Watch Deals 2017 | The Time Bum

*Cheapest NATO Straps - From the 23rd through the 27th, get 30% sitewide with code BLACKFRIDAY. For even more savings, combine it with their usual bulk discount of 20% off when you buy 5 watch bands or more.*

Annoying thing is the Vintage Tropic Black rubber strap in 20mm is still sold out... was hoping they would have it restocked for the sale.

It's good how the bulk discount of 20% off still applies on top of the Black Friday 30% off. A lot of others don't stack discounts.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

Jazzmaster Auto 38mm for $339.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...zzmaster+viewmatic+auto/H32455135.pid?nid=cpg









This one I couldn't possibly say no to!


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Tanker G1 said:


> Did you mean to post in WRUW?
> 
> Anyway, I count 5 chomped numbers...
> 
> View attachment 12671985


That's f-ing hilarious!


----------



## pedro0223 (Aug 11, 2012)

Nordstrom has 50% off all Weiss watches in store only (was online earlier today but they seem to have pulled the listings). The Chicago store had 2 special edition dials, a white and a black in stock.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Cosmodromedary said:


> Jazzmaster Auto 38mm for $339.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...zzmaster+viewmatic+auto/H32455135.pid?nid=cpg
> 
> ...


I just read several hundred posts hoping to score the 44mm version of this, but no luck. Congrats on the pickup!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Ashford has the Raymond Weil Maestro with blue hands and guilloche dial for $430. With $50 Amex and 3% ebates it will bring it down to $367















Looks like the case is brushed which is nice and will not look blingy.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

tinpusher said:


> I haven't seen this posted but Wolf has a small sale going on. I bought a two watch travel roll and the 8 slot watch case. I've bought directly from Wolf in the past with no issues and I have received the shipping notification
> 
> https://www.wolf1834.com/category/black-friday/


Can't speak for the rolls, but the box is pretty poor quality. I bought one last year. The pillows are flimsy, and don't sit tightly in the slots. The dividers are cardboard wrapped in felt. Just not the quality you expect from Wolf. I tore all the guts out of mine, and use it to store nick naks in my dresser.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

vexXed said:


> Aaannnd there it is -
> 
> Black Friday Watch Deals 2017 | The Time Bum
> 
> ...


Already have my cart stocked for tomorrow when the code kicks in. Monza racing strap, Bond NATO for my Trident a vintage leather strap and a couple of fillers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

JimWharton said:


> Already have my cart stocked for tomorrow when the code kicks in. Monza racing strap, Bond NATO for my Trident a vintage leather strap and a couple of fillers.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh you can do that? I am so getting my cart ready now!


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

vexXed said:


> Oh you can do that? I am so getting my cart ready now!


You can, but it doesn't stop stuff from selling out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

JimWharton said:


> You can, but it doesn't stop stuff from selling out.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, got it.

Just realised by the time Thursday starts in the US I'll have finished work and already be at home. No point in me adding stuff to the cart at my work PC haha.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

well thus far I am super unimpressed... amazon has some ~good deals on Citizen watches but .. in general MEH...


----------



## Zulu15 (Nov 9, 2015)

atarione said:


> well thus far I am super unimpressed... amazon has some ~good deals on Citizen watches but .. in general MEH...


Same , not much so far


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Definitely not as hot as last year.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

So much bellyaching and it's not even Friday yet.


----------



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

Orient doing their 50% off BF sale.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Gnomon has a few decent deals but 1 that stuck out to me was the 2017 release Oris Chronoris on leather for just over $1k. That's about $300 less then usual and such a nice looking watch. This is the first deal I feel a urge to buy.

Black Friday 2017 - Chronoris Date Black Leather - 39mm - 01 733 7737 4053-07 5 19 44


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Jomas and Ashford selections are not really as good as last year.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

KirS124 said:


> Jomas and Ashford selections are not really as good as last year.


The prices generally match the discounts that their one-off coupon codes offer and in some cases surpass them, which I think is fairly decent considering.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

eljay said:


> The prices generally match the discounts that their one-off coupon codes offer and in some cases surpass them, which I think is fairly decent considering.


Except "decent" is not what we are looking for in Black Friday!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The 15% that Chris Ward are offering off their prices seems a bit sad compared to some of the offers on here. Still, if you want a CW you have to take what you're given.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Sussa said:


> 25% off all watches in inventory at Vintage Watch Restoration. Use coupon code TURKEYDAY. Valid from midnight MST on 22 November through midnight MST on 26 November.
> Vintage Watch Restoration (VWR) - Watch Catalogue


I'm getting "Coupon Not Valid" :-s


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

sticky said:


> The 15% that Chris Ward are offering off their prices seems a bit sad compared to some of the offers on here. Still, if you want a CW you have to take what you're given.


Maybe you can use one of their vouchers (£ 50/100) too? That'd be a good discount.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

$25 Store Credit for every $100 spent at Touch of Modern


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Maybe you can use one of their vouchers (£ 50/100) too? That'd be a good discount.


According to CW's policies vouchers are not valid on sale prices. In the past a few times their site allowed them to be applied but they then cancelled the orders.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Jacob Time has the black Bulova Moonwatch (Model 98A186) for $314.99. I haven't found any valid coupon codes additional offers through eBates or BeFrugal.

https://www.jacobtime.com/Bulova-Sp...ograph-Leather-Mens-Watch-98A186-p-50120.html


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> Jacob Time has the black Bulova Moonwatch (Model 98A186) for $314.99. I haven't found any valid coupon codes additional offers through eBates or BeFrugal.
> 
> https://www.jacobtime.com/Bulova-Sp...ograph-Leather-Mens-Watch-98A186-p-50120.html
> 
> View attachment 12678197


$10 off with code 10OFFJTW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

KarmaToBurn said:


> I'm getting "Coupon Not Valid" :-s


Likewise. There's another place to enter a coupon code if you pay by check, money order, or bank transfer but you have to enter payment info first.

Anyone successfully apply the Cheapest NATO Straps code yet? That's not working for me either.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Amazon has Hirsch the Hirsch Liberty in 20mm and 22mm at $28.00.

https://www.amazon.com/Hirsch-10900...ie=UTF8&qid=1511444429&sr=8-1&keywords=hirsch

https://www.amazon.com/Hirsch-10900...42-d053-11e7-b70f-558720075997&_encoding=UTF8


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Amazon also has some blue and black Hirsch Pure rubber in 20mm and 22mm at $49.13. That's a lot less than some other places at $67.

https://www.amazon.com/Hirsch-40538...irsch&refinements=p_89:Hirsch,p_85:2470955011


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

eljay said:


> KirS124 said:
> 
> 
> > Jomas and Ashford selections are not really as good as last year.
> ...


I?ve noticed that a number of models that I purchased last year (and I?m not talking about with the coupon code snafu) are significantly more this year than what I paid last year. Maybe prices will drop as the long weekend goes on, but I?m glad I didn?t pass up the deals last year.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

For those Timex lovers, Amazon has the Expedition Ranger at $35 incl shipping. Great deal! Lowest I've seen. The grey dial with bracelet is at $65. Great looking dive watch, IMHO.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s_ss_i_0_9?k=timex+ranger&sprefix=timex+ran&crid=1KAA5MM4GXV75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ebates has 20% cashback on Rakuten Global (Japanese site).

https://www.ebates.com/globalrakuten.com


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

watchustebbing said:


> For those Timex lovers, Amazon has the Expedition Ranger at $35 incl shipping. Great deal! Lowest I've seen. The grey dial with bracelet is at $65. Great looking dive watch, IMHO.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s_ss_i_0_9?k=timex+ranger&sprefix=timex+ran&crid=1KAA5MM4GXV75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

watchustebbing said:


> For those Timex lovers, Amazon has the Expedition Ranger at $35 incl shipping. Great deal! Lowest I've seen. The grey dial with bracelet is at $65. Great looking dive watch, IMHO.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s_ss_i_0_9?k=timex+ranger&sprefix=timex+ran&crid=1KAA5MM4GXV75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Adding the picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

sticky said:


> The 15% that Chris Ward are offering off their prices seems a bit sad compared to some of the offers on here. Still, if you want a CW you have to take what you're given.


CWard will still always be a 50% sale watch for me, especially with that horrid logo.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*SKMEI 1155* Analog/Digital Normally $12.65 - *$4.99* with Coupon Code "*MenWatch1155*"
Coupon works on multiple items, three colorways available.
















MenWatch1155


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Ebates has 20% cashback on Rakuten Global (Japanese site).
> 
> https://www.ebates.com/globalrakuten.com


Dang... If that actually works, it's quite tempting. In addition to the great JDM stuff, they have a nice collection of used watches on there for prices I never see elsewhere. Omega Seamasters for $700-$900.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Ebates has 20% cashback on Rakuten Global (Japanese site).
> 
> https://www.ebates.com/globalrakuten.com


If anybody needs a good laugh today:
https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/apade/item/yew350/

I'd get a Grand Seiko if I could find a good price on the right one. Found a titanium Spring Drive for $1600 after cashback. Very tempting.

There are also several Seiko automatic chronographs for around $1200 after cashback.


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

Any discount on a good mesh band? Which one would you recommend me?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

catcherus said:


> Any discount on a good mesh band? Which one would you recommend me?


Watchgecko has some mesh on sale right now. I don't own one so can't speak about it personally, but the other WG bands I own (leather and metal) are good stuff.

https://www.watchgecko.com/special-offers.html?custom_strap_material=2728


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Sussa said:


> Likewise. There's another place to enter a coupon code if you pay by check, money order, or bank transfer but you have to enter payment info first.
> 
> Anyone successfully apply the Cheapest NATO Straps code yet? That's not working for me either.


CheapestNATO code isn't working for me, either. It's the only place I'm shopping, so I'm getting antsy over here!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> If anybody needs a good laugh today:
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/apade/item/yew350/


Will 50m water resistance do?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

How about an automatic Ball for $516 after cashback? Looks to be in good condition with original boxes, etc.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-kyotoya-shop/item/13611001/


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

RyanD said:


> If anybody needs a good laugh today:
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/apade/item/yew350/
> 
> I'd get a Grand Seiko if I could find a good price on the right one. Found a titanium Spring Drive for $1600 after cashback. Very tempting.
> ...


The workplace does not have Washlet!

st**************2016/12/11 03:50:33

The performance that what I buy was high-performance is good and can keep the anal outskirts clean.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nkrell11 (Oct 24, 2016)

tanksndudes said:


> CheapestNATO code isn't working for me, either. It's the only place I'm shopping, so I'm getting antsy over here!


Yeah not working for me either glad I'm not the only one. Since it says from the 23rd I'm wondering if it actually starts tomorrow.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Hmmm... CheapestNatoStraps code is not active yet for me either, even though it was supposed to run from the 23rd to the 27th.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

taike said:


> Ague Trading Company - 40% off sale running the November 24 - 27.
> 
> ArmourLite - Quick! Head to their page and sign up to receive sale info on select tritium watches.
> 
> ...


Bumping this list to keep it close to the bottom.


----------



## MAEN_Watches (Nov 5, 2017)

nyonya said:


> These look really nice, but what's the difference between the mens and ladies? And I assume the dropdown size choices are for strap length - does anyone know what lengths the sizes correspond to? TIA!


Hello,

This is Sebastiaan from MAEN Watches - We would like to inform you that this website is not an official dealer and it seems to be a scam. The Classic Moonphase is sold out and was a Limited Edition. It was never produced in the quantities they mention on their website. The successor to the Classic Moonphase can be purchased only from our website with a 10% pre-order discount at http://www.maenwatches.com/pages/brooklyn-39

Please let us know if you have any questions about this.

All the best,

Sebastiaan


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

MAEN_Watches said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is Sebastiaan from MAEN Watches - We would like to inform you that this website is not an official dealer and it seems to be a scam. The Classic Moonphase is sold out and was a Limited Edition. It was never produced in the quantities they mention on their website. The successor to the Classic Moonphase can be purchased only from our website with a 10% pre-order discount at http://www.maenwatches,com/pages/brooklyn-39
> 
> ...


Sebastiaan , that link isn't working.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

tanksndudes said:


> Watchgecko has some mesh on sale right now. I don't own one so can't speak about it personally, but the other WG bands I own (leather and metal) are good stuff.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/special-offers.html?custom_strap_material=2728


I have their shark mesh and I love it. Just bought two clasps from them (butterfly deployant and ratcheting dive extension); great quality.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

caktaylor said:


> Jacob Time has the black Bulova Moonwatch (Model 98A186) for $314.99. I haven't found any valid coupon codes additional offers through eBates or BeFrugal.
> 
> https://www.jacobtime.com/Bulova-Sp...ograph-Leather-Mens-Watch-98A186-p-50120.html
> 
> View attachment 12678197


Is this a good deal ? Or great deal ?


ILiveOnWacker said:


> $10 off with code 10OFFJTW
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Have I missed something, or is Deep Blue NOT having their usual sale this year? I haven't received an email from them, they aren't on the big list above, and their website says nothing about a BF sale. Kinda odd.


----------



## MAEN_Watches (Nov 5, 2017)

KrisOK said:


> Sebastiaan , that link isn't working.


Sorry, that was a typo - check again 

http://www.maenwatches.com/pages/brooklyn-39


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> I'd get a Grand Seiko if I could find a good price on the right one. Found a titanium Spring Drive for $1600 after cashback. Very tempting.


We'll see how this goes. Where else can you get a titanium GMT Spring Drive for this kind of price?


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

The Glycine Combat 6 Moon Phase at Jomashop is a really good deal at $449. Coupon code JOMAWC20 knocks another $20 off.

Here's the silver dial: https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0115.html

And the black:
https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0116.html

And the blue (I'm angry because it was the one I wanted but it was showing out of stock last night when I ordered but is now back in stock):
https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0113.html


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

I tried the code - cyber - a few days ago. It did work. Code = cyber. worked today. Took a watch from $249.00 to $149.00.
https://deepbluewatches.com/


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

pl39g said:


> I tried the code - cyber - a few days ago. It did work. Code = cyber. worked today. Took a watch from $249.00 to $149.00.


Where, what site?

Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Is this Hamilton Khaki a pie-pan dial, or just sunburst? I'm seriously tempted...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

M111 said:


> The Glycine Combat 6 Moon Phase at Jomashop is a really good deal at $449. Coupon code JOMAWC20 knocks another $20 off.
> 
> Here's the silver dial: https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0115.html
> 
> ...


I'm tempted by one of these too. Touch of Modern has the black dial at $499 and has a $25 Credit for every $100 spent. If my match is correct this gets it down to $374 ($499-$124.75).

Granted it's store credit, but it's still spendable $.

I'm waiting for a Damasko and don't really need a moon complication or a dress watch for that matter but...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> I'm tempted by one of these too. Touch of Modern has the black dial at $499 and has a $25 Credit for every $100 spent. If my match is correct this gets it down to $374 ($499-$124.75).
> 
> Granted it's store credit, but it's still spendable $.
> 
> I'm waiting for a Damasko and don't really need a moon complication or a dress watch for that matter but...


You will only get $100 credit unless you add something else cheap to get over $500.


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Deep blue watches site https://deepbluewatches.com/


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

KrisOK said:


> Have I missed something, or is Deep Blue NOT having their usual sale this year? I haven't received an email from them, they aren't on the big list above, and their website says nothing about a BF sale. Kinda odd.


https://deepbluewatches.com/ currently working


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

https://deepbluewatches.com/
code used is = cyber


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Does anyone know how Ebates work? If you have the browser extension and activate it, does it mean that CB is guaranteed? Do you give CB only for US purchases only? What if I purchase from Rakuten, for example, that has sellers that ship internationally?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Grail opportunity here. MM300 is currently in my sights. Ugh! Doing my research now.



RyanD said:


> Ebates has 20% cashback on Rakuten Global (Japanese site).
> 
> https://www.ebates.com/globalrakuten.com


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

pl39g said:


> Deep blue watches site https://deepbluewatches.com/


Cool thanks. Was about to order until the commerce wanted $50 delivery to the UK. Guess I can add on VAT and handling charges too. Suddenly my bargain ain't.

Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

eljay said:


> The prices generally match the discounts that their one-off coupon codes offer and in some cases surpass them, which I think is fairly decent considering.


JR Terrascope was about 500 USD last year, and there was a bug with coupon codes. Some people here got some watches veerry cheap
But any way we all miss WoW and Watchery)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I was too intrigued by this one at Rakuten Global not to give it a try.

Orient Neoseventies Radio-Sync Solar, model WV0061SE, $235.65 after the 1,000JPY off coupon code on their main page ... free shipping from Japan to the U.S. ... $188.52 after the Ebates rebate ... AND 10X Rakuten Points, giving me about $25 to spend on their site in the future.

I'm digging the sunburst gray dial and the retro faceted dial and chunky indices. I'm not sure if the radio-sync will include the U.S. signal, but I'll consider it a bonus if it does.

There's an Orient JDM Supercompressor Diver without the crystal like that but with that nice sunburst gray dial that I had my eye on as well.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/nanaple/item/wv0061se/


----------



## bnf1963 (Jul 15, 2017)

KirS124 said:


> eljay said:
> 
> 
> > The prices generally match the discounts that their one-off coupon codes offer and in some cases surpass them, which I think is fairly decent considering.
> ...


Are there any similiar sites like thewatchery?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

MaxIcon said:


> Is this Hamilton Khaki a pie-pan dial, or just sunburst? I'm seriously tempted...
> View attachment 12678617


Not pie pan. Two different dial textures, radial brushing in center and circumferential brushing at border


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

MaxIcon said:


> Is this Hamilton Khaki a pie-pan dial, or just sunburst? I'm seriously tempted...
> View attachment 12678617


what the above poster said, had this watch for a year, wasnt impressed and sold it


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

UAconcorde said:


> pie pan, had this watch for a year, wasnt impressed and sold it


wrong


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

taike said:


> wrong


i corrected it


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Jomashop free watch with purchase over $50.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Verdict said:


> Does anyone know how Ebates work? If you have the browser extension and activate it, does it mean that CB is guaranteed? Do you give CB only for US purchases only? What if I purchase from Rakuten, for example, that has sellers that ship internationally?


It seems to work for some. After many purchases made through them only one has been credited. Even after getting notification my cash back is nowhere to be found. I inquired and they asked for purchase order confirmation number and details. I see it as one of those you take your chances type of deals, if you do keep all details.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Happy thanksgiving. Be thankful for the deals that work. No more complaining until after cyber Monday.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Jomashop only accepts one coupon...


Peace N Time said:


> Jomashop free watch with purchase over $50.





M111 said:


> The Glycine Combat 6 Moon Phase at Jomashop is a really good deal at $449. Coupon code JOMAWC20 knocks another $20 off.
> 
> Here's the silver dial: https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0115.html
> 
> ...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

For some reason aragon is running a 12hr black Friday sale on Thursday. Anyway, BF20 for 20% off site wide. 10+ hrs remaining.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Dang... If that actually works, it's quite tempting. In addition to the great JDM stuff, they have a nice collection of used watches on there for prices I never see elsewhere. Omega Seamasters for $700-$900.


How good/reliable are their used watches ? I'm looking at few Oris watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you.

Why do I have such small wrists...!! 45 and 50mm !


taike said:


> For some reason aragon is running a 12hr black Friday sale on Thursday. Anyway, BF20 for 20% off site wide. 10+ hrs remaining.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

goyoneuff said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Why do I have such small wrists...!! 45 and 50mm !


I'll trade you. I'd rather buy all the classy 40-42mm stuff than be stuck with large dive watches and the occasional affordable 44mm dress watch. Don't even think about looking for vintage with an 8.5" wrist.


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

RyanD said:


> How about an automatic Ball for $516 after cashback? Looks to be in good condition with original boxes, etc.
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-kyotoya-shop/item/13611001/


And as the advert states, "All the products handling become genuine." So even if you receive a broken, fake, or the entirely wrong watch; once you've held it, it becomes a genuine Ball.

Possibly the best guarantee I've ever seen on a watch.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

Jakenasty said:


> Ordered off sears.com via timex store no tax free shipping. Timex waterbury chrono grey dial black leather for $44.
> 
> Unfortunately cant post links yet. My first post!


Been creeping thread for months. Registered an account so I could say thanks for the heads up on this deal and bump it in case anyone missed it the first time around.

Mine just came in the mail and it is NICE! Definitely recommended at only $44.99 . I managed to not realize it would have Indiglo until it activated while setting the time - fun surprise.

Again, it is from Sears.com - Timex Men's Heritage TW2P75500 Black Leather Quartz Watch


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

tanksndudes said:


> Watchgecko has some mesh on sale right now. I don't own one so can't speak about it personally, but the other WG bands I own (leather and metal) are good stuff.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/special-offers.html?custom_strap_material=2728


Stack 10% discount code "WATCHUSEEK"
https://www.watchgecko.com/watch-news/watchgecko-discount/


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Martu is offering 30% discount with code martuBF2017:
https://www.martuleather.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html










I have one myself and I can easily recommend her work.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Ebates has 20% cashback on Rakuten Global (Japanese site).
> 
> https://www.ebates.com/globalrakuten.com


Cashback is already showing in my Ebates account.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Ossamanity said:


> How good/reliable are their used watches ? I'm looking at few Oris watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rakuten global is a market place, not a store, so cant answer your question because there is no "they"


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Why do I have such small wrists...!! 45 and 50mm !


They have short lugs. 45mm fits fine on 6.5-7"


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks a lot. You have one?


taike said:


> They have short lugs. 45mm fits fine on 6.5-7"


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

For some reason the BLACKFRIDAY code for 30% off on CheapestNATOStraps website still isn't working.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Has anyone had success with the Cheapest Nato 30% BlackFriday Code? It still doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

phoenix844884 said:


> For some reason the BLACKFRIDAY code for 30% off on CheapestNATOStraps website still isn't working.


maybe because it's still thurs?

it hasn't been announced yet on FB or email list


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

just stumbled about this deal for Canadians interested in the Orient Ray 2..... works out to about USD 125

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0...e-d32a-4963-b98f-ba712077f7f5&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> Thanks a lot. You have one?


several divemasters


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

taike said:


> maybe because it's still thurs?
> 
> it hasn't been announced yet on FB or email list


Probably right although I did read that it was effective from the 23rd.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

phoenix844884 said:


> For some reason the BLACKFRIDAY code for 30% off on CheapestNATOStraps website still isn't working.





Sav said:


> Has anyone had success with the Cheapest Nato 30% BlackFriday Code? It still doesn't seem to be working.


No luck here, either. Despite the announcement on Time Bum that the sale starts today, I'm guessing it's tomorrow. So get those carts ready!


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Martu is offering 30% discount with code martuBF2017:
> https://www.martuleather.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html
> 
> 
> ...


Andrea @ Martu is indeed amazing. She made me a custom crocodile strap for a watch and the quality is incredible.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

tinpusher said:


> I haven't seen this posted but Wolf has a small sale going on. I bought a two watch travel roll and the 8 slot watch case. I've bought directly from Wolf in the past with no issues and I have received the shipping notification
> 
> https://www.wolf1834.com/category/black-friday/


Thanks. Nothing for me but i did get my wife that travel Jewelry case for her stocking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: American Express Black Card - Get your own titanium working card with 2017 laser engraving.*

DEEP BLUE just sent out their email. Promo code DEEP gets you 40% off. Oh wait, code CYBER has been doing that for years now, so where are the news???

Prices also seem unchanged.

Meh...


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

KidThunder said:


> And as the advert states, "All the products handling become genuine." So even if you receive a broken, fake, or the entirely wrong watch; once you've held it, it becomes a genuine Ball.
> 
> Possibly the best guarantee I've ever seen on a watch.
> 
> ...


Followed by "I guarantee an imitation (copy) in full".

Double whammy!

In all truthfulness, much struggle with Japanese sites over the years have I....


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: American Express Black Card - Get your own titanium working card with 2017 laser engraving.*



thedius said:


> DEEP BLUE just sent out their email. Promo code DEEP gets you 40% off. Oh wait, code CYBER has been doing that for years now, so where are the news???
> 
> Prices also seem unchanged.
> 
> Meh...


new models


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Damn things are slow this year, Just a bit of a warning for all those guys waiting for cheapest nato straps I've just had a big order come in and all of the 2 piece natos are wider than spec about 1mm and they are very stiff. I am having issues even squeezing them between the lugs let alone squeeze them in enough to attach or remove the spring bars. I just sent them an email about it and their sale selection is fairly slim pickings right now already.


----------



## Soxman5 (Sep 16, 2012)

Lol @avs_racing, doesn't surprise me. I got one of my 3 straps a few weeks ago and the quick release pins were the wrong size for the strap. So I gutted it and refit pin myself to make it work. Then asked nicely for a concession w/pics -- denied LOL, said I should have inquired before fixing myself. Classic. CNS is what it is, prices are great and looks like quality is going down down down. Don't expect them to bend over backwards either.



AVS_Racing said:


> Damn things are slow this year, Just a bit of a warning for all those guys waiting for cheapest nato straps I've just had a big order come in and all of the 2 piece natos are wider than spec about 1mm and they are very stiff. I am having issues even squeezing them between the lugs let alone squeeze them in enough to attach or remove the spring bars. I just sent them an email about it and their sale selection is fairly slim pickings right now already.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

Can somebody refresh this thread for me while i eat? TIA


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

guyinwatch said:


> Can somebody refresh this thread for me while i eat? TIA


I was off for 5 hours and and whole lot of nothing, in terms of watch deals, just went by while I had relatives over for lunch.

I was disappointed in the Deep Blue sale and the new 42mm offerings. Those are not affordable for me.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

tanksndudes said:


> No luck here, either. Despite the announcement on Time Bum that the sale starts today, I'm guessing it's tomorrow. So get those carts ready!


Just received the mailer...Code is active... gogogo!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Helson 10% sale is now on, code is XMS.


They even have a completely new model in stock; it looks like a field/military watch. 599$ with a eta2824. 

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: American Express Black Card - Get your own titanium working card with 2017 laser engraving.*



thedius said:


> DEEP BLUE just sent out their email. Promo code DEEP gets you 40% off. Oh wait, code CYBER has been doing that for years now, so where are the news???
> 
> Prices also seem unchanged.
> 
> Meh...


Prices were already on sale. The Master 1000 is $50 off, then you get 40% off. That makes the watch $150, which is the same as other holidays.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Martu is offering 30% discount with code martuBF2017:
> https://www.martuleather.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html
> 
> I have one myself and I can easily recommend her work.


Thanks for the heads up on the Martu deal, gonna try one out.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: American Express Black Card - Get your own titanium working card with 2017 laser engraving.*



ChiefWahoo said:


> Prices were already on sale. The Master 1000 is $50 off, then you get 40% off. That makes the watch $150, which is the same as other holidays.


Point is, I could have gotten this watch at $150 anytime for the last year or so. For at least one day in the whole year, we expect (hope?) for something better than that. I guess that is the downside of having a sale all year long...


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: American Express Black Card - Get your own titanium working card with 2017 laser engraving.*



thedius said:


> Point is, I could have gotten this watch at $150 anytime for the last year or so. For at least one day in the whole year, we expect (hope?) for something better than that. I guess that is the downside of having a sale all year long...


I thought it was usually $300 before the coupon. Used to be they only dropped the price to $250 on holidays.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> Just received the mailer...Code is active... gogogo!


Thanks for the heads up! See, this is where smartphones and watches collide! Because there's nothing like getting this alert, excusing yourself mid-conversation with family, and going upstairs to checkout on a strap transaction...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Rocat said:


> I was off for 5 hours and and whole lot of nothing, in terms of watch deals, just went by while I had relatives over for lunch.
> 
> I was disappointed in the Deep Blue sale and the new 42mm offerings. Those are not affordable for me.


+1.

All their ETA2824 or SW200 watches are over 800$ when they are not on sale, completely ridiculous IMO.

Their new offerings are priced way too steeply IMO and the 40% off brings it close to what they should be their initial selling price.

Last year was way better with DB BF sale; I managed to get a Juggernaut IV with a Swiss SW-200 for about 250$ after the code. This was really a smoking deal.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Someone asked about a BluShark strap sale. Apparently one is coming, no details yet.


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

*Re: American Express Black Card - Get your own titanium working card with 2017 laser engraving.*



thedius said:


> Point is, I could have gotten this watch at $150 anytime for the last year or so. For at least one day in the whole year, we expect (hope?) for something better than that. I guess that is the downside of having a sale all year long...


Agree wholeheartedly.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

dumpweed said:


> Stack 10% discount code "WATCHUSEEK"
> https://www.watchgecko.com/watch-news/watchgecko-discount/


Thank you both very much! However, they seems to sell only the 22mm version and I need a 20mm one.

I'll use it on a Gerlach RWD-6, so I checked their website and, appart from its 15% discount coupon previously mentioned here, which only applies on watches, they added an additional 20% discount to accessories, which include mesh straps, taking it down from 109 to 87 PLN (20,50€ aprox) it's a cheap band so I don't expect too much of it, have any of you know anything about it?

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

catcherus said:


> Thank you both very much! However, they seems to sell only the 22mm version and I need a 20mm one.
> 
> I'll use it on a Gerlach RWD-6, so I checked their website and, appart from its 15% discount coupon previously mentioned here, which only applies on watches, they added an additional 20% discount to accessories, which include mesh straps, taking it down from 109 to 87 PLN (20,50€ aprox) it's a cheap band so I don't expect too much of it, have any of you know anything about it?
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


same as hundreds of eBay mesh, but branded gerlach


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

CHEAPEST NATO STRAPS 

ordered bulk of 5 straps. just noticed she excluded the clearance stuff from the bulk sale! damn.
im pretty sure i used the clearance items before to add to my bulk of 5...

also, after two years of buying from there, couple of observations:

the size is not always really accurate (sometimes more than 1mm difference) (also sometimes the colour didnt match the two piece band)
graphic natos are so comfy, soft yet durable...
HW has flaws
DONT BUY SUEDE! the glue they use makes the band fall apart after couple hours on wrist.
perlons are crap
regular watch bands are worth the black friday extra sale price, not more


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> Someone asked about a BluShark strap sale. Apparently one is coming, no details yet.


Aw man I just placed an order today! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

feltharg said:


> CHEAPEST NATO STRAPS
> 
> ordered bulk of 5 straps. just noticed she excluded the clearance stuff from the bulk sale! damn.
> im pretty sure i used the clearance items before to add to my bulk of 5...
> ...


Agreed..my suede band fell apart when I was trying to put a hole through to get the spring bars in. Unfortunately, they wouldn't replace unless I paid for the return shipping (which is more than the strap). I have great experiences with their Nato straps, not good with the leather straps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone have pics of the new Squadron models on Helsons site? The pics are not showing


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

feltharg said:


> CHEAPEST NATO STRAPS
> 
> ordered bulk of 5 straps. just noticed she excluded the clearance stuff from the bulk sale! damn.
> im pretty sure i used the clearance items before to add to my bulk of 5...
> ...


Are the suede really that bad? I bought three before reading this. Should I try to cancel? Anyone else have similer experience with this?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

mplsabdullah said:


> Anyone have pics of the new Squadron models on Helsons site? The pics are not showing


Good, it's not only me. I am very intrigued.

Need them pics, lol.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm bored. 

The wife ran off to Kohl's (won't see her until 11pm if I'm lucky), kids are playing video games and I'm on WUS looking for deals and there is nothing worth buying. 

Maybe, maybe, tomorrows deals will be better.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$292 + 20% cashback from Ebates. I'm considering the power reserve model for a bit more.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/watch-shop/item/s-pm-0078/


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Great price on the Anonimo on Gemnation if you like those


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Someone asked about a BluShark strap sale. Apparently one is coming, no details yet.


I'll be waiting ;-)


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Went to buy the Hammy I wanted on Ashford even though it was same price as it was a month ago and it's sold out. Were there new discounts today that didn't show up last night after midnight?


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

capisce1987 said:


> Are the suede really that bad? I bought three before reading this. Should I try to cancel? Anyone else have similer experience with this?


I've purchased one suede strap and I am not able to use it. The holes for the spring bars were not "pre-punched", and despite tying to work my way into that part of the strap, I was unable..it started to tear apart as I tried again, so was never able to use it. The other leather straps I have from there either can fall off while on the wrist (maybe spring bars too short or not strong enough) or have imperfections (the bands are not straight, they're curved at an angle)..the regular nato straps from there have been great, but actually the one premium NATO strap I have from there is pretty uncomfortable and seems to pull at my skin...I would not order from there again, mainly due to how they handled the issue (would not replace without me sending back and paying the return shipping..which would be more than the strap)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ordered a Seiko automatic chronograph from Rakuten for the same price as a 7750 watch. Looks ok from the photos. Never had one before.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Right on, Rakuten! That's the fastest I've ever seen notification of a pending rebate, on a foreign or domestic purchase.


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Jabrnet said:


> Aw man I just placed an order today!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Anyone own these? Are these as nice as they look? I also have a cart full from CNS. Just saw this post. Blu Shark Natos are over 4x the cost of a ones from CNS


----------



## nkrell11 (Oct 24, 2016)

The Cheap Nato Straps code is working now. I ordered some natos I already own several from them and I've never had any issues. I bought a leather strap as well hopefully it works out well as it's the strap I primarily wanted in the first place.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

tommy_boy said:


> Good, it's not only me. I am very intrigued.
> 
> Need them pics, lol.


+2. Looks like they are still updating their website and haven't finished uploading all the data for their new models.

Curious to see the new models. So far, I can only see the Zenith-ish homage.

S.

Sent from my T10(E3C5) using Tapatalk


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

It would be nice if the "thanksgiving sales" pages on strapcode worked


----------



## Word Of Madness (Nov 26, 2013)

capisce1987 said:


> Are the suede really that bad? I bought three before reading this. Should I try to cancel? Anyone else have similer experience with this?


I've got one the blue Kvanjsaro ones or whatever they call them. It's not 'fall apart in 2 days' quality like the other chap had, but you can tell it's a cheap strap, and there's some fairly visible glue marks around the retro stitching. For what I paid for it with the BF coupon last year, the bulk discount, and it may have even been on clearance price already, I'm happy, it's to go a $40 Momentum quartz beater, it don't want to spend big on something too fancy. If you just want a $10 strap to slap on a beater, cheap Seiko, or to 'trial' different styles, they're fine, but if you want a strap of decent quality without breaking the bank, get one from Martu Leather at 30% off. This applies to their leather 2 piece bands in general and not just the suede ones.


----------



## zgallant (Jun 4, 2015)

RyanD said:


> $292 + 20% cashback from Ebates. I'm considering the power reserve model for a bit more.


Any idea where I can find the srpb77 on Rakuten Global? Can't seem to locate it. If I can't find it I'll probably jump on this deal. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BreathRhythms (Jul 28, 2017)

Rakuten coupon BF20 discounts price 20% off sitewide, up to $40 max. Combine with ebates for something under 1k and get a killer deal.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

feltharg said:


> CHEAPEST NATO STRAPS
> 
> ordered bulk of 5 straps. just noticed she excluded the clearance stuff from the bulk sale! damn.
> im pretty sure i used the clearance items before to add to my bulk of 5...
> ...


Haha I just royally screwed up my order. In the rush to secure it I didn't enter the code, I assumed the 30% off was auto applied. Only when I went back to the checkout page later I saw that I completely missed the option to enter the code.

I've written to them saying I screwed up and asked if it's cool to have the BLACKFRIDAY discount applied.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

hahaha... same thing.. just that i do it in the toilet instead!



tanksndudes said:


> Thanks for the heads up! See, this is where smartphones and watches collide! Because there's nothing like getting this alert, excusing yourself mid-conversation with family, and going upstairs to checkout on a strap transaction...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Bedrock said:


> Anyone own these? Are these as nice as they look? I also have a cart full from CNS. Just saw this post. Blu Shark Natos are over 4x the cost of a ones from CNS


I have have a couple of their standard NATOs and they are nicer than most, similar in quality to ToxicNato, IMO. Hardware is good and the holes have held up with no fraying and I wear them often.

They are a little shorter than the ToxicNato straps and don't quite "tuck" for me, I have a 7" wrist. The ToxicNatos are my favorite, with the BluSharks a very close 2nd, but I did order a couple from Cincy Watch Straps this week to try.


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

Just ordered a chevlon brown leather strap from crown and buckle...$24 with 40% off...can use with my Alpinist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

May have missed it, but does Helson have a BF coupon code? Thanks.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Dan Henry has 20% off the 1947 and 1968 models

https://danhenrywatches.com/


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

think it was 10% a few posts back. Post #15448

Helson 10% sale is now on, code is XMS.



tsteph12 said:


> May have missed it, but does Helson have a BF coupon code? Thanks.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Phenomenato BF sale is live, 20% off with code BF2017

PhenomeNato Straps


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

tsteph12 said:


> May have missed it, but does Helson have a BF coupon code? Thanks.


Coupon is XMS for 10% off

Sent from my T10(E3C5) using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

BreathRhythms said:


> Rakuten coupon BF20 discounts price 20% off sitewide, up to $40 max. Combine with ebates for something under 1k and get a killer deal.


Who are the reputable sellers on rakuten? Is Passthewatch okay?

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

More straps on sale

B and R Bands BF Sale is Live

25% off of everything using black17

Watch Bands & Straps | Leather, Nylon, Vintage Watch Straps | BandRBands


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


>


I didn't want this to get lost as it's not on the Time Bum master list - their sale prices are active and this gives another 20% off.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

skyleth said:


> Who are the reputable sellers on rakuten? Is Passthewatch okay?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


They have great feedback for their ebay store.

http://stores.ebay.com/ewatchstock1/


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Upscale Time Sale active. Mostly Fortis and Oris. And these...









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

BreathRhythms said:


> Rakuten coupon BF20 discounts price 20% off sitewide, up to $40 max. Combine with ebates for something under 1k and get a killer deal.


Has anyone got the BF20 code to work when going through Ebates? I couldn't get them to stack. BF20 isn't recognized when I access rakuten through Ebates.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Can't believe how cheap the Hamiltons are at Ashford except the 44 Viewmatic I wanted. Absolute steals to be had if those were your watches.

Is there a Joma coupon or is the price shown the cheapest it will be?


----------



## Soxman5 (Sep 16, 2012)

TimeWatcher00 said:


> I've purchased one suede strap and I am not able to use it. The holes for the spring bars were not "pre-punched", and despite tying to work my way into that part of the strap, I was unable..it started to tear apart as I tried again, so was never able to use it. The other leather straps I have from there either can fall off while on the wrist (maybe spring bars too short or not strong enough) or have imperfections (the bands are not straight, they're curved at an angle)..the regular nato straps from there have been great, but actually the one premium NATO strap I have from there is pretty uncomfortable and seems to pull at my skin...I would not order from there again, mainly due to how they handled the issue (would not replace without me sending back and paying the return shipping..which would be more than the strap)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow. So I'm not the only one. My previous comments today on this thread describe much of the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Any good diver deal ?

Any good quartz diver deal ?

Yep, under 42mm please !


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

Just ordered this timex waterbury for $28 after 20% coupon on Rakuten. That is less than half the price anywhere else. There are just a couple left in stock so better order soon though.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

helibg said:


> Just ordered this timex waterbury for $28 after 20% coupon on Rakuten. That is less than half the price anywhere else. There are just a couple left in stock so better order soon though.
> 
> View attachment 12679441


Do you have link to that? Thanks.


----------



## Dolan_Ryan (Oct 24, 2017)

goyoneuff said:


> Nice quartz divers... But 42mm / 50mm. Sadly, for me....


I spoke to the owner a few weeks ago and he said the new case for the Pioneer models, including the California II, was 49mm lug to lug and 11mm thick. I have a 6.75-6.80" wrist and I've recently been wearing an Aevig Corvid Automatik at 40mm width, 48mm L2L, 13.5mm thick. It's damn near perfect, just maybe 2 mm too thick for sliding it "easily" under a cuff/suit. But lug to lug I still have around 4-5 mm to play with (at most) before going beyond wrist width and breaking the golden rule. I figured the Helgray at $180 was worth the risk - I should be able to handle the extra millimeter L2L and the 2.5mm reduction in thickness should help the cause. We shall see...

EDIT: Should've finished scrolling through the rest of the pages since my post two days ago, but there were quite a few. Thanks to user tanksndudes, apparently the Pioneer models are frequently on sale throughout the year for $130 and Helgray jacked the price up to $259 within the past month to capitalize on a BF "sale." So $180 represents a significant price increase rather than a decrease. That's mildly frustrating, to say the least.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

capisce1987 said:


> Do you have link to that? Thanks.


Here you go. Seems like there is only one left now.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/timex/product/TW2P95600ZA/


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Thank you. Seems gone already...


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

capisce1987 said:


> Thank you. Seems gone already...


Yeah that was quick. In case you are interested they do have some other waterbury models for the same price if you search for timex waterbury.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

capisce1987 said:


> Thank you. Seems gone already...





helibg said:


> Just ordered this timex waterbury for $28 after 20% coupon on Rakuten. That is less than half the price anywhere else. There are just a couple left in stock so better order soon though.
> 
> View attachment 12679441


Got the last one about 5 minutes ago. Thanks and sorry!

Saw it posted a couple of weeks ago and really liked the style....$27 and 3% cashback sealed the deal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Is the Ebate 20% cashback limit to purchase of 1k max? When is the last day to claim the 20%? too many choices I dont even know where to start lol


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Lake House Leathers - BLACK FRIDAY SALE! 50% OFF, $2 SHIPPING

Just picked up 3 leather 2-piece straps.

https://www.lakehouseleathers.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html


----------



## Karlos_p (Apr 23, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> Lake House Leathers - BLACK FRIDAY SALE! 50% OFF, $2 SHIPPING
> 
> Just picked up 3 leather 2-piece straps.
> 
> https://www.lakehouseleathers.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html


So many straps, so few watches =^(

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok. I am confused. Too mucho  and ...

What say what.? What are the sizes.? Is there a 40mm and 48 L2L and thin diver to buy at Helgray now?


Dolan_Ryan said:


> I spoke to the owner a few weeks ago and he said the new case for the Pioneer models, including the California II, was 49mm lug to lug and 11mm thick. I have a 6.75-6.80" wrist and I've recently been wearing an Aevig Corvid Automatik at 40mm width, 48mm L2L, 13.5mm thick. It's damn near perfect, just maybe 2 mm too thick for sliding it "easily" under a cuff/suit. But lug to lug I still have around 4-5 mm to play with (at most) before going beyond wrist width and breaking the golden rule. I figured the Helgray at $180 was worth the risk - I should be able to handle the extra millimeter L2L and the 2.5mm reduction in thickness should help the cause. We shall see...
> 
> EDIT: Should've finished scrolling through the rest of the pages since my post two days ago, but there were quite a few. Thanks to user tanksndudes, apparently the Pioneer models are frequently on sale throughout the year for $130 and Helgray jacked the price up to $259 within the past month to capitalize on a BF "sale." So $180 represents a significant price increase rather than a decrease. That's mildly frustrating, to say the least.


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

.......been........waiting...........................so.........................................long..........................for...............................a.....................................great..............................................................................................................................deal


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation has the Grovana automatic chronograph dive watch with black dial and red bezel for $535. BeFrugal takes that to $497.55. And any way you slice it, that is a great price for a Swiss dive watch with sapphire crystal, Valjoux 7750 movement, 300m water resistance, and on bracelet.

Grovana Diver Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch Model: 1571.6136


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

yeah but why does a dive watch need a chrono movement.
OK i know i am getting grumpy now.

P.S. i love the 7750 love the wobble and the liveliness on my wrist. True story bro!


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Alpina Alpiner in house movement for $643 maybe cheaper with best offer

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alp...294552?hash=item3d4d531118:g:npkAAOSwUwFZ-NK~

the cheapest Swiss in house movement I can find anywhere


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Certified Watch Store back at it again with some great Hammy deals.
Check their ebay store out.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## thatsanicewatchdude (Nov 10, 2016)

Ebay Australia - 10% over $75 until midnight tonight
Code - *PANTONE*
https://pages2.ebay.com.au/Buyer_coupons/pantone


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio G-Shock GAX-100MSB-1ADR

$113 from this Singapore store. ~$160 elsewhere.










https://www.chronograph-divers.com/gax-100msb-1a-gax-100msb-1adr-casio-g-shock-watch/


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm going to regret giving this deal away. The urge to impulse-buy it is very, very strong. But I already have a white-dial Ball, and a white-dial Longines Conquest. I just don't need it.

Ball Trainmaster Streamliner. 39mm, 14 Tritium Tubes, with all kinds of high-endy touches. Look at that date window! ETA2824-2 dressed up by Ball.

$667 with Rakuten's 1,000 yen off coupon; with the Ebates rebate taking it to $534.12. That's ... insane. It's one-fourth to one-third its price elsewhere.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/katsuboya/item/nm1060dsjwh/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

*40mm Bulova Quartz Chrono*: $185 on Amazon & EBay, *$99 at Macy's* (Black Friday Deal), $69 at Watches2U (whoever they are):











Water resistant to 30 meters
Three-year limited warranty

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...0mm-96a162-a-macys-exclusive-style?ID=2893452


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm going to regret giving this deal away. The urge to impulse-buy it is very, very strong. But I already have a white-dial Ball, and a white-dial Longines Conquest. I just don't need it.
> 
> Ball Trainmaster Streamliner. 39mm, 14 Tritium Tubes, with all kinds of high-endy touches. Look at that date window! ETA2824-2 dressed up by Ball.
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch, but note: "Stock disposal prices because, some dirt and scratches"


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Number as is.
In a kilo?

Add 坪屋 if shipping & packing free of charge!

lol?



BostonCharlie said:


> Beautiful watch, but note: "Stock disposal prices because, some dirt and scratches"


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

MstrDabbles said:


> Certified Watch Store back at it again with some great Hammy deals.
> Check their ebay store out.
> 
> From Rick's LG G6


Appreciate the time anyone takes to research and post, so it's with no disrespect that I ask this...but which Hammies on CWS's ebay store do you feel are great deals? Thanks! (It's just that I'm not really seeing anything I would consider that great of a deal...and on several models, it looks like Ashford still has 'em beat).


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Peace N Time said:


> Lake House Leathers - BLACK FRIDAY SALE! 50% OFF, $2 SHIPPING
> 
> Just picked up 3 leather 2-piece straps.
> 
> https://www.lakehouseleathers.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html


How's the quality of these straps? I'm trying to figure out how this company gets Horween for under $30 normal price


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Appreciate the time anyone takes to research and post, so it's with no disrespect that I ask this...but which Hammies on CWS's ebay store do you feel are great deals? Thanks! (It's just that I'm not really seeing anything I would consider that great of a deal...and on several models, it looks like Ashford still has 'em beat).


Many of the Hammies are best offer. You're right, cant really quantify that as a deal because who knows what the final price ends up being. But it doesn't hurt to try.
PS The prices are even cheaper on their website.
From Rick's LG G6


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Certified Watch store has some great prices on Oris watches. If you're looking for a nice/unique dress watch, this is the lowest price I've seen anywhere for this piece:

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-leather-strap-men-s-watch-74976674051ls.html

There's also some good prices on the Aquis and other models. Stock is low, so if anyone is interested may want to jump on it!

Edit: forgot to mention 4% cashback with ebates, plus a little extra with an ebates promo code (ebat10, ebat20)


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

vexXed said:


> Haha I just royally screwed up my order. In the rush to secure it I didn't enter the code, I assumed the 30% off was auto applied. Only when I went back to the checkout page later I saw that I completely missed the option to enter the code.
> 
> I've written to them saying I screwed up and asked if it's cool to have the BLACKFRIDAY discount applied.


Finally followed through on my order. Two NATOs and an Oak Monza for ~$25. Including shipping w/tracking. Could have added two more with free shipping for probably $4-5 (because the 20% bulk discount would have kicked in), but the free shipping has no tracking. Can't stand just waiting an hoping for the best. They also have a buy-5-different-pay-for-4 deal, but couldn't figure out how that worked.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Can you introduce me to Ball in a couple sentences? I have zero experience or knowledge with ball, it seems they are among the most highly priced watches with ETA movements, on par if not more expensive than similar Tudor, Tag and Breitling, what are some of the important factors to consider here when selecting a ball watch? Like i know tudor im getting some rolex DNA, for Tag im paying for marketing, Brietling im paying for snobiness what am I paying for in a Ball in general? (not specific to this watch....



WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm going to regret giving this deal away. The urge to impulse-buy it is very, very strong. But I already have a white-dial Ball, and a white-dial Longines Conquest. I just don't need it.
> 
> Ball Trainmaster Streamliner. 39mm, 14 Tritium Tubes, with all kinds of high-endy touches. Look at that date window! ETA2824-2 dressed up by Ball.
> 
> ...


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

JimWharton said:


> Finally followed through on my order. Two NATOs and an Oak Monza for ~$25. Including shipping w/tracking. Could have added two more with free shipping for probably $4-5 (because the 20% bulk discount would have kicked in), but the free shipping has no tracking. Can't stand just waiting an hoping for the best. They also have a buy-5-different-pay-for-4 deal, but couldn't figure out how that worked.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Could you not get 2 extra straps for the extra 20% off and then select the tracked shipping option at the checkout part?

I didn't know about the buy 5 different pay for 4 deal. Wish all these were all explained better on the home page.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

tinpusher said:


> How's the quality of these straps? I'm trying to figure out how this company gets Horween for under $30 normal price


The straps are phenomenal for the price. I snagged one the last time they had a good sale and hands down the most comfortable strap I own. I just placed another order. My only complaint is they got such a demand last time they had a sale shipping was dreadfully slow. Thanks to the OP who posted the deal. I've had my eyes on several more I want to pick up.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

MaxIcon said:


> ...
> 
> If you use your iPhone constantly throughout the day for all sorts of notifications, it can be very useful. You can always wear the Apple Watch on one wrist and rotate your real watches on the other!


Some *Apple Watch Series 1* Black Friday Specials at Macy's -- Target appears to have matching prices:

https://www.macrumors.com/2017/11/22/macys-apple-watch-series-1/









https://www.macys.com/shop/jewelry-... Watch Series 1|Apple Watch Series 2?id=57386


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

Ball has American Railroad heritage, their finishing is on par with the other brands you mentioned (possibly better), and their "gimmick" is to use tritium lume on everything, including dress watches.
Of the top of my head, they are the only luxury brand to use tritium.
It's both a curse and blessing. Tritium decays with time, which will affect the long term value of the watch. I haven't looked into it, but I expect it would be very expensive to get a tritium watch re-lumed.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

tinpusher said:


> How's the quality of these straps? I'm trying to figure out how this company gets Horween for under $30 normal price


I highlighted their clearance sale last time around. Reception was mixed, some had exceptional response, others came with issues but I believe their were quickly resolved.

Communications can be delayed as they are probably a one / two man show and didn't really coped well with the last on rush of orders. Otherwise, they are very responsive to customising the straps you bought in length, width or minor adjustments like that.

I'll be getting a couple more.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Beautiful watch, but note: "Stock disposal prices because, some dirt and scratches"


Saw that. But in looking at the photos, I don't see a thing wrong with it. In their broken English, I think they're trying to say it's a warehouse deal, and that warehouse deals can have blemishes.


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

I should stop browsing now...
Jazzmaster 38mm for $340 from Ashford
Meistersinger 36mm for $320 from UpScaleTime
Squale 1521 for $700 from excessxpress eBay with 10% code "pantone"
Enough straps for bondage to happen
I'm spent!

The white dial Meistersinger and blue dial Squale were both the last unit in stock, though I believe the black dial Meister is still at large


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

tinpusher said:


> How's the quality of these straps? I'm trying to figure out how this company gets Horween for under $30 normal price


The straps are soft and nice. I find it very comfortable to wear on my wrist.


----------



## Karlos_p (Apr 23, 2017)

Cosmodromedary said:


> I should stop browsing now...
> Jazzmaster 38mm for $340
> Meistersinger 36mm for $320
> Squale 1521 for $700
> ...


Where did you buy the squale?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks to original posters I picked up a few nice straps. Would have liked to jump on a Rakuten deal but already spent 2k on a watch last week so will have to hope the next sales have similar deals for rakuten


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

vexXed said:


> Haha I just royally screwed up my order. In the rush to secure it I didn't enter the code, I assumed the 30% off was auto applied. Only when I went back to the checkout page later I saw that I completely missed the option to enter the code.
> 
> I've written to them saying I screwed up and asked if it's cool to have the BLACKFRIDAY discount applied.


And like a total legend, Sofie has refunded the 30% savings difference from my order. Much appreciated, as I've already let her know!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Come on BlueShark still waiting!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

yeah im interested to know as well. Gnomon has some Squale on sale though/



Karlos_p said:


> Where did you buy the squale?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

In case it hasn't been mentioned, WatchBandit are having a 20% off watches And 40% off accessories (just bracelets it looks like) sale.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Cosmodromedary said:


> I should stop browsing now...
> Jazzmaster 38mm for $340
> Meistersinger 36mm for $320
> Squale 1521 for $700
> ...


Meistersinger 36mm for $320 where?


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

This one seems decent enough:

Oris Aquis Date Automatic 733-7653-4722RS @ $699.99









https://www.upscaletime.com/product/oris-aquis-date-automatic-733-7653-4722rs-black-dial-mens-watch


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

dsbe90 said:


> Meistersinger 36mm for $320 where?


Upscaletime.com


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Is the Rakuten 20% cashback on any amount or up to a certain limit? I'm wary to test it on something pricey but I found a couple of watches I'd want to snag if it were a straight 20% without limitations. I don't see any small print anywhere on ebates' website but wanted to see if anyone has found anything or tested it on items in the $1K+ price range.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

MstrDabbles said:


> Many of the Hammies are best offer. You're right, cant really quantify that as a deal because who knows what the final price ends up being. But it doesn't hurt to try.
> PS The prices are even cheaper on their website.
> From Rick's LG G6


Thanks for highlighting this. They don't have the model I want, but it was pretty exciting figuring out how to search for the seller in the mobile app. Took me a little longer than most people, so I had extra anticipation!

Good looking deals on quite a few of the 2017 models. Curse my huge wrists!


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Guys wanna check how to get the most out of rakuten?

Can you stack ebates with the coupon code BF20? Tried it and it isnt working


----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

For anyone in the UK, the "Casio Royals" is half price at Argos, I've just reserved mine.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

What's the cheapest leather nato going for right now? Not from cheapestnatostraps though


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Aston-Mac said:


> For anyone in the UK, the "Casio Royals" is half price at Argos, I've just reserved mine.


Ha! Casio Royale I'm in... first watch of the day... thanks @Aston-mac.

Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Another Rakuten BF20 purchase here. Timex Waterbury chrono $44.99, nets to $35.99 ($33 for me as I had a few reward $'s). Love the domed crystals on these.

LINK -> https://www.rakuten.com/shop/timex/product/TW2P75500M6/


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

So from the looks of it, that 20% off Ebates cashback seems to be the best deal this year so far due to the cashback on all watches offered on Rakuten.com and especially on JDM watches that would never be discounted to this price. Also surprisingly there are a lot of strap deals this year. If last year was the year of misused Ashford coupons, this year it's Ebates and Rakuten. Now I'm off to Rakuten again to see if there's anything I want.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Verdict said:


> So from the looks of it, that 20% off Ebates cashback seems to be the best deal this year so far due to the cashback on all watches offered on Rakuten.com and especially on JDM watches that would never be discounted to this price. Also surprisingly there are a lot of strap deals this year. If last year was the year of misused Ashford coupons, this year it's Ebates and Rakuten. Now I'm off to Rakuten again to see if there's anything I want.


Careful, I thought we established you couldn't double dip?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> What's the cheapest leather nato going for right now? Not from cheapestnatostraps though


LakeHouse Leathers deal posted a few hours ago might be worth it. Looks like good quality.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Outrageously styled, yet quite cool is this super-cheapie chrono in gearbest's flash sale at $ 14.99 / £11.45 :

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watch...?lkid=12055196


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Come on BlueShark still waiting!


https://www.blusharkstraps.com/


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Automatic translations on Rakuten are sometimes hilarious.

I can't decide between an Omega Cima Star, Seiko Marlene Master or another model in the Pross Pecks line. Don't even ask me how they spell Astron


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

CharlieSanders said:


> Guys wanna check how to get the most out of rakuten?
> 
> Can you stack ebates with the coupon code BF20? Tried it and it isnt working


I was able to, but the BF20 code doesn't work on rakuten global.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*Uncle Seiko is offering 25% discount on all purchases over $50 - THIS IS A DEAL!* Coupon code is *CYBERSEIKO*. Free shipping to US. $13 International Flat Rate.

https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html

If you are not familiar with Uncle Seiko, he offers top quality bracelets, straps and miscellaneous parts (end links, springbars, etc.) for Seiko divers and vintage watches, including Zulu straps and rubber straps that will work with any watch. I purchased one of his President bracelets for SKX earlier this year and was extremely pleased. Here is a link to a review.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/uncle-seiko-president-strapcode-super-oyster-seiko-skx-7s26-002x-case-3967410.html









The President bracelet normally sells for $69. With the 25% discount, brings it down to $51.75. A bargain for a quality bracelet: solid end links, screw sizing links and nice machined clasp. Previously I used the Seiko Jubilee (which I like) but Uncle Seiko's President took the SKX009 to another level and spoiled me. I just purchased two more to go on my other SKX divers. BTW, he recently introduced a version of the classic "Beads of Rice" bracelet which is unique.

Final consideration, the owner is a watch enthusiast and simply a nice man to know and do business with. Highly recommended.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

A little bit of a yawner at 10% off, but Worn and Wound is having a sale. I may try one of their new ADPT nylon straps

https://shop.wornandwound.com/


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Straton looks like they're throwing their hat in the BF sales ring. Just got this e-mail.

" Its BlackFriday sale time, get 15% off any item in stock on the Straton website by using the code BLACKFRIDAY. This code is valid until Monday evening! Link: www.stratonwc.com "


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Dan Henry's offering 20% for their 1947 and 1968 model.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> *Uncle Seiko is offering 25% discount on all purchases over $50 - THIS IS A DEAL!* Coupon code is *CYBERSEIKO*. Free shipping to US. $13 International Flat Rate.
> 
> https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html


Thank you for this.
It's exactly what I was looking to buy this Black Friday.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I took a chance and made a sizable purchase (to me) from Rakuten + eBates. This is not my first time using Rakuten and the store I used appears to have a solid reputation. If all goes as expected, I'll post about my success. If I crash and burn, you'll hear about that as well.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Maurice Lacroix 600m dive watches for $999.

https://shop.mauricelacroix.us/blackfridaysale


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

UAconcorde said:


> Can you introduce me to Ball in a couple sentences? I have zero experience or knowledge with ball, it seems they are among the most highly priced watches with ETA movements, on par if not more expensive than similar Tudor, Tag and Breitling, what are some of the important factors to consider here when selecting a ball watch? Like i know tudor im getting some rolex DNA, for Tag im paying for marketing, Brietling im paying for snobiness what am I paying for in a Ball in general? (not specific to this watch....


Ball is known for having high dollar value because their finishing and fitting are very high quality. They are also known to be rugged, and they brag about the anti-magnetic and shock resistant properties of their watches. But what really sets them apart is the use of tritium on every watch.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

WTW, how long did it take to post after you made payment?

Edit: Already got the check-mark indicating I will be getting cash back.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Right on, Rakuten! That's the fastest I've ever seen notification of a pending rebate, on a foreign or domestic purchase.
> 
> View attachment 12679203


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Aragon has NH35 watches for $58.88 and tritium watches for $180.

https://www.aragonwatch.com/DOORBUS...ail&utm_term=0_353549bef4-37f6110574-86790175


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Gruppo Gamma USA 25% black Friday sale -" FRIDAY 17 "


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Cosmodromedary said:


> Ball has American Railroad heritage, their finishing is on par with the other brands you mentioned (possibly better), and their "gimmick" is to use tritium lume on everything, including dress watches.
> Of the top of my head, they are the only luxury brand to use tritium.
> It's both a curse and blessing. Tritium decays with time, which will affect the long term value of the watch. I haven't looked into it, but I expect it would be very expensive to get a tritium watch re-lumed.


Resale is also horrendous on ball watches but when you're buying at 60 and 70% discounts that are available right now pretty decent deals

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SPEIRMOOR (Sep 1, 2015)

I tried the BF20 (Rakuten) on a Cartier ($6K+) and the discount was $40?


Seolta ó mo iPhone


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

SPEIRMOOR said:


> I tried the BF20 (Rakuten) on a Cartier ($6K+) and the discount was $40?
> 
> Seolta ó mo iPhone


$40 limit. People are buying fir the cashback on Ebates


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Maurice Lacroix 600m dive watches for $999.
> 
> https://shop.mauricelacroix.us/blackfridaysale


_Sigh._

If the missus gives me the green light, I'll be getting this one.

EDIT: Nope! Nevermind, still on the lookout for a good BF deal!



SPEIRMOOR said:


> I tried the BF20 (Rakuten) on a Cartier ($6K+) and the discount was $40?
> 
> Seolta ó mo iPhone


Are you referring to the 20%? The 20% is a cashback. Which means that you get 20% AFTER you buy it. Some people have reported that they never received it.


----------



## SPEIRMOOR (Sep 1, 2015)

My EBates pop up indicated only 2%. Is there more than one Rakuten?


Seolta ó mo iPhone


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Use this link to the Global site:

https://global.rakuten.com/en/?scli...cbtglobal_usbrandpuresnen_en_nonrlsa_nonpromo



SPEIRMOOR said:


> My EBates pop up indicated only 2%. Is there more than one Rakuten?
> 
> Seolta ó mo iPhone


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Nothing too exciting this year. A few OK deals and that's about it. The $109 Victorinox dual time at Ashford is good. This Alpina at Amazon with 20% back when paying with an Amazon Prime credit card is a decent deal. It's a quartz but overall nice watch.








https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-AL-372B4S6B-Startimer-Chronograph-Silver-Tone/dp/B00UJY4B84


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Just a friendly PSA:

Don't fall into the trap of "shopping for the DEAL"....pretty sure we are all guilty of this at times.

It's far too easy to get caught up in the moment and end up making an impulse purchase (or more). 

Shop for the watch and not for the deal.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Strmwatch said:


> Just a friendly PSA:
> 
> Don't fall into the trap of "shopping for the DEAL"....pretty sure we are all guilty of this at times.
> 
> ...


:-!:-!:-!

In Economics we say, "It's only a good deal if you wanted the item in the first place."


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

BF20 code on Rakuten makes the SKX007 or 009 only $163.82 if you buy one of them. It's ~$380something if you buy both since the discount is limited to $40 max. That's a really good price for just one of them though with the OEM jubilee bracelet. Seller is Jomashop.

SKX007: https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/2293458/
SKX009: https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/SE-SKX009K2/


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Aragon has NH35 watches for $58.88 and tritium watches for $180.
> 
> https://www.aragonwatch.com/DOORBUS...ail&utm_term=0_353549bef4-37f6110574-86790175


The problem with Aragon is that Wing builds such monster sized watches, just like he did when he owned Android. Which I find hilarious, since he's a somewhat skinny small-framed Asian guy. I think that the smallest dive watch that he makes is 45mm, and the vast majority are 48-55mm.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Robert999 said:


> Gruppo Gamma USA 25% black Friday sale -" FRIDAY 17 "


I can't find the diver on the USA site. Are not all models available? (Thanks for the post BTW. ...I've been eyeing these up for a while)


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

$279 -50 Amex -whatever cash back on Ashford!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Resale is also horrendous on ball watches but when you're buying at 60 and 70% discounts that are available right now pretty decent deals
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That's true for all brands except just a few.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Has anyone that ordered from Rakuten Global actually been charged? It looks like their process is to send you the final total with shipping cost for confirmation. I haven't heard anything back on one and got a really strange message on the other one.

"Regarding the settlement of this time the following items have been ordering, credit card information, which has been a customer of your registration we will contact you - since it became the authorization NG.

There is indeed selfish, but I will carry out cancellation processing in the way of our company.

This time can not deliver the goods, I did not apologize.

Also thank you when there is opportunity."


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

Rakuten hosts a number of retailers. Rakuten will send you an email confirming that you ordered from one of the retailers on the site. Then the actual store will send you another with payment instructions; this may take a few minutes or up to an hour. You sort of have to translate (infer) English to English. Seems like the second was out of stock.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

SKX007 @ 159$ on MassDrop....looks like a flash sale.


S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

was just about to post this; must. resist. another. modder.



smille76 said:


> SKX007 @ 159$ on MassDrop....looks like a flash sale.
> 
> S.
> 
> Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

craiger said:


> I can't find the diver on the USA site. Are not all models available? (Thanks for the post BTW. ...I've been eyeing these up for a while)


looks like only dual crown chrononaut


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Keep checking your email The order needs to be routed to the store. If you used PP, you will get a PP link. If you used a CC, you will receive a confirmation.

Edit: Make sure they do not charge you for shipping. I was charged shipping on my first invoice.



RyanD said:


> Has anyone that ordered from Rakuten Global actually been charged? It looks like their process is to send you the final total with shipping cost for confirmation. I haven't heard anything back on one and got a really strange message on the other one.
> 
> "Regarding the settlement of this time the following items have been ordering, credit card information, which has been a customer of your registration we will contact you - since it became the authorization NG.
> 
> ...


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't want to post a referral link, but Massdrop has the SKX lineup on a drop with 10 hours left, maximum discount unlocked.

Price is $159 on rubber for the 007 and 009 K-versions (good pricing) and *also the SXK013* (Which is ungodly cheap for this model if you happen to have teeny tiny wrists.)

J models of the 007, 009 and 011 (orange+gilt) are +$30 in case you care about the J designation or the 011 model.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

smille76 said:


> LakeHouse Leathers deal posted a few hours ago might be worth it. Looks like good quality.
> 
> S.
> 
> Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


natostrapco.com has leather natos. 40% off with cyber17.

I personally would go for the one-piece lake house. Looks better on the wrist without the nato hardware and fold back. The leather can be too thick for some watches. Also, it's veg tanned, so needs some oiling.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

mannal said:


> I took a chance and made a sizable purchase (to me) from Rakuten + eBates. This is not my first time using Rakuten and the store I used appears to have a solid reputation. If all goes as expected, I'll post about my success. If I crash and burn, you'll hear about that as well.


Purchase price ended up being 1937.09 USD. eBates posted $387.42. This puts me at $1,549.61 for an SBDX017, shipped. Lets keep our fingers crossed that I get another flawless watch from Rakuten.


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

I can't get it to work either. Yet they list it at the top of their home page


ILiveOnWacker said:


> I was able to, but the BF20 code doesn't work on rakuten global.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Resale is also horrendous on ball watches but when you're buying at 60 and 70% discounts that are available right now pretty decent deals
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Any other Ball watch deals or just the rakuten mentioned above? I know others reported getting good deals as AD's dump stock but any online deals?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Discount is capped at $40. So the BF 20% only good up to $200 purchase. That's the small print info


SPEIRMOOR said:


> I tried the BF20 (Rakuten) on a Cartier ($6K+) and the discount was $40?
> 
> Seolta ó mo iPhone


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mannal said:


> Purchase price ended up being 1937.09 USD. eBates posted $387.42. This puts me at $1,549.61 for an SBDX017, shipped. Lets keep our fingers crossed that I get another flawless watch from Rakuten.


I looked at some of the MM models, but I don't know enough about the various versions. There's a 1000M automatic, a 300M automatic, a 600M Spring Drive, etc. I like the looks of the Spring Drive model.


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Don't you need to log into Ebates first, select Rakuten and then it directs you to the site indicating that you are eligible for the 20%?


mannal said:


> Use this link to the Global site:
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/?scli...cbtglobal_usbrandpuresnen_en_nonrlsa_nonpromo


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

monza06 said:


> That's true for all brands except just a few.


More so for some than others, but if you like it go for it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

KidThunder said:


> Any other Ball watch deals or just the rakuten mentioned above? I know others reported getting good deals as AD's dump stock but any online deals?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Here are some more on Rakuten. Just check the photos and descriptions carefully.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/search/?tag=1004076&sm=2&k=ball&tl=301981

I like this one for a little over $500 after cash back.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Bulova Men's 96B158 Precisionist on Amazon flash sale, $104.99:
https:/amazon.com/gp/product/B007006UA2/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> Another Rakuten BF20 purchase here. Timex Waterbury chrono $44.99, nets to $35.99 ($33 for me as I had a few reward $'s). Love the domed crystals on these.
> 
> LINK -> https://www.rakuten.com/shop/timex/product/TW2P75500M6/
> 
> View attachment 12679789


Sweet. Also available at *jet.com* for *$47*, "Free shipping over $35 and Free Returns":

https://jet.com/product/detail/3c168136a6b54acdbaaec52304c4ce9a


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I have the plug-in for Chrome. It just pops up and says "Activate".



Bedrock said:


> Don't you need to log into Ebates first, select Rakuten and then it directs you to the site indicating that you are eligible for the 20%?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's BN0151-09L Promaster
for $122 shipped and sold by Amazon. Not the cheapest it's been but pretty close.

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-BN0151-09L-Promaster-Diver/dp/B00PXVU3GM/?tag=bg999-20


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Amazon has a couple of Casio ProTeks on flash sale:

Casio Men's PRG-270B-1CR PRO TREK Aviator Black Watch $74.99
https://amazon.com/Casio-PRG-270B-1CR-Aviator-Black-Watch/dp/B00LX1HP76/









Casio Men's PRW-3000-1CR Protrek Triple Sensor Multi-Function Watch $118.99
https://smile.amazon.com/Casio-PRW-3000-1CR-Protrek-Triple-Multi-Function/dp/B00H3XHK64/


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

mannal said:


> I have the plug-in for Chrome. It just pops up and says "Activate".


20 percent is Rakuten Global, not just rakuten.com. Go to Ebates first.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive Men's BN0151-09L Promaster
> for $122 shipped and sold by Amazon. Not the cheapest it's been but pretty close.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-BN0151-09L-Promaster-Diver/dp/B00PXVU3GM/?tag=bg999-20
> ...


You are right. I paid mine 102$ from ebay seller leperfect last summer + ebates cashback. Still a good deal at 122$

S.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Purchase price ended up being 1937.09 USD. eBates posted $387.42. This puts me at $1,549.61 for an SBDX017, shipped. Lets keep our fingers crossed that I get another flawless watch from Rakuten.[/QUOTE]

Would you post a link to the seiko watches on Rakuten Global please?
I'm having isssues, and yes, maybe due to excessive Thanksgiving cheer.
Thank you
David


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

https://global.rakuten.com/en/category/301981/?tag=1005963



Canyon55 said:


> Purchase price ended up being 1937.09 USD. eBates posted $387.42. This puts me at $1,549.61 for an SBDX017, shipped. Lets keep our fingers crossed that I get another flawless watch from Rakuten.


Would you post a link to the seiko watches on Rakuten Global please?
I'm having isssues, and yes, maybe due to excessive Thanksgiving cheer.
Thank you
David[/QUOTE]


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Eco-Zilla for $149.99 on Amazon..... https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BJ80...d=1511541584&sr=1-10&nodeID=17360815011&psd=1


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Looking at the Seiko SARW 025. $697. Won't get the $40 off for BF like the non global Rakuten sites shows. But would get the 20% back thru ebates which would bring the price of the watch down to $558. Best price I have seen is $597 or bo on the bay


Perdendosi said:


> 20 percent is Rakuten Global, not just rakuten.com. Go to Ebates first.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mmmSR (Nov 26, 2016)

Massdrop has a Black Friday sale on Victorinox Ambassador, ETA Valgranges-based automatic chronograph, for 299.99 USD. That seems like a steal, that was a price of non-chrono Ambassador previously, but buy only if you have wrist large enough to wear dinner plates (45 mm) 

EDIT: Seems it has already dropped for 300 USD previously.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> Crown & Buckle's entire web site is discounted 20-40% off, no codes needed. Sale ends on Tuesday, Nov. 28 at 10 AM EST.
> 
> *[url]www.crownandbuckle.com*[/url]
> 
> ...


Bump for Black Friday and being 30 pages behind already


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Even if the transaction goes through, I would be hesitant to order a Ball from those japanese sellers, it seems like Yoda is doing the description (or translation :-d)

"Please understand the some dirts or wounds."


"I seal pure tritium gas to a glass tube of the mineral glass of the vacuum, and the light-emitting micro gas light is confined for the emergency in a stable state."....


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

thechin said:


> Even if the transaction goes through, I would be hesitant to order a Ball from those japanese sellers, it seems like Yoda is doing the description (or translation :-d)
> 
> "Please understand the some dirts or wounds."


it's auto translation from japanese


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

Massdrop has the Victorinox Ambassador automatic chronograph for $300.


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

pedro0223 said:


> Nordstrom has 50% off all Weiss watches in store only (was online earlier today but they seem to have pulled the listings). The Chicago store had 2 special edition dials, a white and a black in stock.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I posted that earlier, they sold out online.


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

deals from the WUS staff
Top 5 Best Black Friday Deals on Watches: Oris, Tag Heuer, Frederique Constant and More - watchuseek.com


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

taike said:


> it's auto translation from japanese


Yes, I understand that, my point was that if you read through it, you can see these are not brand new, wrapped in plastic watches.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Peace N Time said:


> Lake House Leathers - BLACK FRIDAY SALE! 50% OFF, $2 SHIPPING
> 
> Just picked up 3 leather 2-piece straps.
> 
> https://www.lakehouseleathers.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html


Thanks!!! Got in on 3 2-piece straps as well. Looks like great leather and excellent price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

thechin said:


> Even if the transaction goes through, I would be hesitant to order a Ball from those japanese sellers, it seems like Yoda is doing the description (or translation :-d)
> 
> "Please understand the some dirts or wounds."
> 
> "I seal pure tritium gas to a glass tube of the mineral glass of the vacuum, and the light-emitting micro gas light is confined for the emergency in a stable state."....


That's where I'm at with those watches. May pull the trigger on the timex waterbury but somewhat uncomfortable with purchasing a Ball in Rakuten.

Any Ball sales elsewhere?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Google20 should work:

https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-nm3080d-sj-bk.html



KidThunder said:


> That's where I'm at with those watches. May pull the trigger on the timex waterbury but somewhat uncomfortable with purchasing a Ball in Rakuten.
> 
> Any Ball sales elsewhere?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishercs (Dec 14, 2013)

Reef Tiger Ocean Speed for $99.00 w/ prime shipping on amazon. Sapphire domed face and an automatic movement.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LN2MF3S/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I found this deal while scouring warehouse deals, I think this is a pretty good price considering the quality of the watch after having it in my possession for about a week and what you get for your dollar. The band seems of nice quality with a clasp system on it. My only complaint about the watch is the face seems a little smaller but it looks like nothing else I own with the dome, so it gets my recommendation.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

fishercs said:


> Reef Tiger Ocean Speed for $99.00 w/ prime shipping on amazon. Sapphire domed face and an automatic movement.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LN2MF3S/
> 
> I found this deal while scouring warehouse deals, I think this is a pretty good price considering the quality of the watch after having it in my possession for about a week and what you get for your dollar. The band seems of nice quality with a clasp system on it. My only complaint about the watch is the face seems a little smaller but it looks like nothing else I own with the dome, so it gets my recommendation.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Robert999 said:


> Eco-Zilla for $149.99 on Amazon..... https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BJ80...d=1511541584&sr=1-10&nodeID=17360815011&psd=1


Was going to post. Lowest price ever per 3xCamel. Picked one up. 
https://camelcamelcamel.com/Citizen...ional-Diver/product/B000EQU15O?context=search

ETA: comes with 5 year Citizen warranty


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

So, correct me if I'm wrong, but a summary of what I've seen over the last 72 hours suggests - Ashford Hammy, $109 Victorinox (Ashford), and the ebates/Rakuten are the best deals we've seen? This excludes straps/parts. 

Nothing else seems an all time low. 

Realize this is a pretty bare bones summary, but please correct if wrong. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

pecha said:


> Thank you for this.
> It's exactly what I was looking to buy this Black Friday.


I was too. I went to strapcode and couldn't find any sort of deals. I ended up buying an SEL super oyster for my SKX.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

KidThunder said:


> So, correct me if I'm wrong, but a summary of what I've seen over the last 72 hours suggests - Ashford Hammy, $109 Victorinox (Ashford), and the ebates/Rakuten are the best deals we've seen? This excludes straps/parts.
> 
> Nothing else seems an all time low.
> 
> ...


Add the Victorinox deal from massdrop posted above for 300$.

S.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

The Citizen Eco-puck is $1137 (51% off) at Timepiece.com. This thing is *gigantic* at 53x21mm, but seems like a good deal for a watch that came out recently.

https://www.timepiece.com/citizen-watch-bn7020-17e.html


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Sweet. Also available at *jet.com* for *$47*, "Free shipping over $35 and Free Returns":
> 
> https://jet.com/product/detail/3c168136a6b54acdbaaec52304c4ce9a


But $35.99 is less than $47..........


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with the Aviator leather straps from Nato Strap Co.? I'm looking for a strap for my Alpina Heritage Pilot and these seem a good deal for $45 less 40%.

Thanks!


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

KidThunder said:


> So, correct me if I'm wrong, but a summary of what I've seen over the last 72 hours suggests - Ashford Hammy, $109 Victorinox (Ashford), and the ebates/Rakuten are the best deals we've seen? This excludes straps/parts.
> 
> Nothing else seems an all time low.
> 
> Realize this is a pretty bare bones summary, but please correct if wrong.


I bought the Ashford Hamilton Diver and almost bought the Victorinox so I would agree. I would add the ~$35 Timex Waterbury as it's ~$100 on Timex and Amazon.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

I ordered a Seiko SARY055 from Rakuten for $257 minus $51 Ebates cashback or $206 total. I got the follow up billing from the seller and shipping is $23, bringing my total to $229. Cheapest I can find the Watch elsewhere is around $285. Not an earthshaking deal, but as these are rarely discounted, I'm happy enough.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

NOT A DEAL

Just a thank you to everyone here for this great flurry of activity. Straps only for me this year-I'm trying some leather and nylon stuff from Cheapest Natos and buying again from Lakehouse. Never tried CN and I'll take all the words of caution about their leather under advisement, but at 8 straps for $52, I couldn't say no. And for anyone on the fence about Lakehouse, their stuff is minimalistic and so supple right from the start.

I'll echo others that the small size of the LH operation has led to order snafus in past rush sales, and communication to address the issue can be slow, but the owner makes it right. I have no problems going back for more.

Oh, and thanks to whoever first posted the Timex 25% sale more than a week (and about 50 pages!) ago. My "micro grail" Timex is perfect.









Happy Holidays, you watch nerds! Enjoy your purchases.

-TnD


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Shipping should have been free. I emailed my seller and they adjusted my price.



BrandonH79 said:


> I ordered a Seiko SARY055 from Rakuten for $257 minus $51 Ebates cashback or $206 total. I got the follow up billing from the seller and shipping is $23, bringing my total to $229. Cheapest I can find the Watch elsewhere is around $285. Not an earthshaking deal, but as these are rarely discounted, I'm happy enough.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mannal said:


> Shipping should have been free. I emailed my seller and they adjusted my price.


It looked like the free shipping depends on the item, but you should at least get $10 off with the code on Ebates.

https://www.ebates.com/globalrakuten.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

What's the best (most reliable) cashback for a large purchase at Touch of Modern? Ebates and BeFrugal have much lower rates right now.

DollarDig 6.5%
TopCashBack 7.7%
Giving Assistant 7%
LeMoney 7% (9% on the first $420)
SimplyBestCoupons 7%


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Didn't see anyone else post this but the Sumo, Shogun and SBDC051 on Rakuten become pretty solid deals with 20% cash back

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

RyanD said:


> What's the best (most reliable) cashback for a large purchase at Touch of Modern? Ebates and BeFrugal have much lower rates right now.
> 
> DollarDig 6.5%
> TopCashBack 7.7%
> ...


Dollardig has worked well for me in the past

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

KidThunder said:


> So, correct me if I'm wrong, but a summary of what I've seen over the last 72 hours suggests - Ashford Hammy, $109 Victorinox (Ashford), and the ebates/Rakuten are the best deals we've seen? This excludes straps/parts.
> 
> Nothing else seems an all time low.
> 
> ...


The ML pontos S diver is a great deal at 999

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Martu is offering 30% discount with code martuBF2017:
> https://www.martuleather.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html
> 
> 
> ...


I know the day ain't over, nor has Cyber Monday reared its head yet; however, I'm fairly proud of myself this year in that as of right now, I'm only out $22.25 this Black Friday on what I'm hoping will be an ideal compliment to my new Alpnach from the recent MassDrop deal. If all the reviews I've seen about her work are correct, this seems like a great deal on a handmade, "small batch" strap! https://www.martuleather.com/store/p61/Deep_Blue_&_red_Leather_Watch_Strap.html


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

mannal said:


> Shipping should have been free. I emailed my seller and they adjusted my price.


Are you sure? This only says free domestic shipping, which I would assume would be limited within Japan.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

You are taking about the GS Dual Time Victorinox ?

Cheers.

G.


Cvp33 said:


> I bought the Ashford Hamilton Diver and almost bought the Victorinox so I would agree. I would add the ~$35 Timex Waterbury as it's ~$100 on Timex and Amazon.


You got me excited... Almost ! (Internal bezel, meh... ). ?


valuewatchguy said:


> The ML pontos S diver is a great deal at 999
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Having computer issues. Maybe I read it wrong but they gave-me free shipping.










BrandonH79 said:


> Are you sure? This only says free domestic ship
> 
> ping, which I would assume would be limited within Japan.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Edit


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

goyoneuff said:


> You are taking about the GS Dual Time Victorinox ?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> ...


The Maverick

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...696BFAF83D.prd-store41?nid=cpg_cat600067&so=2

I bought it the week before at $125 and thought I was getting a good deal.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

mannal said:


> Edit


Yes, but if you click on that banner it shows only items with "shipping promo" advertised have free shipping.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Im sorry if this has been posted before but Kohls has some nice deals....They also have a great return policy...

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-2...ess-steel-solar-dive-watch-sne435.jsp?prdPV=6


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> What's the best (most reliable) cashback for a large purchase at Touch of Modern? Ebates and BeFrugal have much lower rates right now.
> 
> DollarDig 6.5%
> TopCashBack 7.7%
> ...


I've used DollarDig, Giving Assistant and LeMoney and always got my money.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

KidThunder said:


> The Maverick
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...696BFAF83D.prd-store41?nid=cpg_cat600067&so=2
> 
> ...


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

BOLDR watches 30% off, this is $139 after discount- quartz/mineral 42mm- I don't follow them, apparently a micro-brand


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Jet has Padi Turtles for $273 shipped.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've used DollarDig, Giving Assistant and LeMoney and always got my money.


I'm thinking about one of the Ralph Laurens. About $1650 net for a JLC made chronograph.










$5300 net for a solid platinum Piaget. Are there any other solid platinum watches near this price?









A direct descendant of the legendary 9P movement, the 430P is an ultra-thin hand-wound mechanical movement, measuring only 2.1 mm thick. It offers numerous possibilities in terms of variations and it served as the model for the 600P, the world's thinnest tourbillon movement. Simple, sturdy and ultra-thin, the movement features central hour and minute functions. It perfectly exemplifies the attention Piaget accords to its finishes, with the traditional circular Côtes de Genève, circular-grained mainplate, beveled bridges and blued screws.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Suunto Core Black for $159 shipped.

US-based seller has 98.7% positive feedback.

I have no affiliation. I found it while searching for an Elementum Terra.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

goyoneuff said:


> Any good diver deal ?
> 
> Any good quartz diver deal ?
> 
> Yep, under 42mm please !


Amazon has the ss black dial Invicta pro diver for $36

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

RyanD said:


> I'm thinking about one of the Ralph Laurens. About $1650 net for a JLC made chronograph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been eyeing these two as well, but am hesitant to pull the trigger since I'd be buying the movement more than the watch itself. In other words I wouldn't select either of them based upon their appearance so I don't think I'd really wear them. :-s I much prefer some other designs at the same or lower prices but they don't have such desirable movements. Such first world problems we have to deal with here on WUS! :roll:


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

The ecozilla for $149 on amazon is a great deal


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

If anyone is looking for a simple beater, field style watch, Amazon has this Timex Weekender model for $25.79, which is an all time low.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B071...=tw2r63100&dpPl=1&dpID=51kMWvZXQ-L&ref=plSrch


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

parsig9 said:


> Jet has Padi Turtles for $273 shipped.


Better deal at Kohl's I think:

$280.50 using coupon SAVEBIG15 - 3.5% using befrugal = $270.68 PLUS $75 Kohl's Cash making the PADI turtle under $200 net if you use the Kohl's Cash.

SRPA21 at Kohl's

Thank you to everyone posting deals.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

$599 at Certified. Best Frederique Constant Automatic Chrono price that I've seen all year. VERY Tempted on this one.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...dial-leather-strap-men-s-watch-fc392b5b6.html


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Jomashop has the Maurice Lacroix Pontos Automatic Chronograph on sale for $1,069 ($3.900 list) with coupon code shown. Very sharp design although both a video and online review of this model show a bit of slack in the strap fit to the lugs leaving edges of the pins exposed.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

audio.bill said:


> I've been eyeing these two as well, but am hesitant to pull the trigger since I'd be buying the movement more than the watch itself. In other words I wouldn't select either of them based upon their appearance so I don't think I'd really wear them. :-s I much prefer some other designs at the same or lower prices but they don't have such desirable movements. Such first world problems we have to deal with here on WUS! :roll:


I agree with you on the chronograph. The design is a bit off, like the roman numerals on a sporty chronograph. Same with the blue dial world time model.

The platinum model is stunning though. The same watch with Piaget on the dial sells for over $20k, and I prefer the RL version.
https://www.watchmaxx.com/watch/piaget-G0A40020


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> *Uncle Seiko is offering 25% discount on all purchases over $50 - THIS IS A DEAL!* Coupon code is *CYBERSEIKO*. Free shipping to US. $13 International Flat Rate.
> 
> https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html
> 
> ...


Ordered a beads or rice for my PADI turtle... great deal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

A couple sub 39mm pre-owned Ball's - https://global.rakuten.com/en/search/?tag=1004076&sm=2&k=ball&tl=302050

38mm $420 before 20% ebates:









32mm - $385 before 20% ebates:


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Trying to decide if I should go Martu or Lakehouse leather for a first custom strap. Any opinions? A reddit review for LH leathers (about 1 year ago) said their strap started to come apart from little use, so I've passed on them during the last couple of sales. Maybe an isolated incident? LH leathers use a nice chromexcel (not sure how he can sell at this price point), and Martu uses "Premium Calf" and "Ostrich Leg" on the ones I'm interested in. Should I keep expectations low on durability on either of these if worn regularly?


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Where do you find these prices?



RyanD said:


> I'm thinking about one of the Ralph Laurens. About $1650 net for a JLC made chronograph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

LHL is a nice strap but it's made from scarps and will show distress early in it's life. Frayed edges are common. Color may not be an exact match to the photo. Still, they are some of my favorite straps to wear. If you are asking for custom length, be specific. LHL tends to get a bit "stressed" during sales. I have 4. I would get both and call it a day.



















studiompd said:


> Trying to decide if I should go Martu or Lakehouse leather for a first custom strap. Any opinions? A reddit review for LH leathers (about 1 year ago) said their strap started to come apart from little use, so I've passed on them during the last couple of sales. Maybe an isolated incident? LH leathers use a nice chromexcel (not sure how he can sell at this price point), and Martu uses "Premium Calf" and "Ostrich Leg" on the ones I'm interested in. Should I keep expectations low on durability on either of these if worn regularly?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Ordered a beads or rice for my PADI turtle... great deal!


Ordered two waffle straps before I even got out of bed this morning and just used the coupon again to order beads of rice bracelet. Excited to see what it looks like on my 773.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

RyanD said:


> I agree with you on the chronograph. The design is a bit off, like the roman numerals on a sporty chronograph. Same with the blue dial world time model.
> 
> The platinum model is stunning though. The same watch with Piaget on the dial sells for over $20k, and I prefer the RL version.
> https://www.watchmaxx.com/watch/piaget-G0A40020


It certainly is an exceptional buy for that Piaget movement, but from there it comes down to a matter of taste. While I like most design aspects of this platinum RL the extensively detailed machining of the bezel puts it a bit over the top for my taste. If the complete design really appeals to you and it's in your price range I'd say to go for it!


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

sad but true, the cheaper aragon predator is exactly 50mm


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

UAconcorde said:


> Where do you find these prices?


The prices for the Ralph Lauren watches are from Touch of Modern (need to register on their site to see their inventory) and reflect their current prices less the rebate that they're currently offering towards a future purchase (shows in your shopping cart before purchase) as well as some cash back available from various cashback sites.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Two good flash sale deals at Gearbest for the next few days for the price of a couple of drinks:

Megir black/chrome slightly dressy chrono in its original leather banded version at what is probably its all time lowest price of $13.60: 

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watch...?lkid=12055402










and a slightly more "in your face" and chunky design of chrono from the same maker at $ 14.99:

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watch...?lkid=12055196


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

cornorama said:


> BOLDR watches 30% off, this is $139 after discount- quartz/mineral 42mm- I don't follow them, apparently a micro-brand


I wouldn't know either, but the only time I've heard anything... it's been negative. I'd be hesitant, if everyone else has it labeled as sh__ty fashion watch and I've never heard of them before..... Maybe I didn't want it in the first place, so best to keep my hard earned cash and move on?


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

studiompd said:


> Trying to decide if I should go Martu or Lakehouse leather for a first custom strap. Any opinions? A reddit review for LH leathers (about 1 year ago) said their strap started to come apart from little use, so I've passed on them during the last couple of sales. Maybe an isolated incident? LH leathers use a nice chromexcel (not sure how he can sell at this price point), and Martu uses "Premium Calf" and "Ostrich Leg" on the ones I'm interested in. Should I keep expectations low on durability on either of these if worn regularly?


I don't own an LHL strap, but my Martu strap is far and away the best leather strap I do own. I don't need any straps and I'm still thinking about buying some from there just because of the discount.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> Amazon has a couple of Casio ProTeks on flash sale:
> 
> Casio Men's PRG-270B-1CR PRO TREK Aviator Black Watch $74.99
> https://amazon.com/Casio-PRG-270B-1CR-Aviator-Black-Watch/dp/B00LX1HP76/
> ...


The PRW-3000 is very tempting, except for the strap. Googling around, one WUS thread on Natos+ProTreks suggested the PRW-2500 or the PRW-3500. Lo, the PRW-3500-1CR is also on a flash sale at Amazon for *$128* -- $180 elsewhere:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00U17VQPA/











 Low temperature resistant(-10ºC/14°F) 
 Solar-powered sport watch featuring stainless steel rotating bezel and digital dial with day/date display 
 Features Tough Solar Power, Triple Sensor Version 3, multi-band 6 atomic timekeeping, low-temperature resistance, digital compass with bearing memory, altimeter, barometer, thermometer, sunrise and sunset data, world time, backlight with after-glow, four daily alarms with snooze, 1/10-second stopwatch, countdown timer, 12/24-hour formats, and power-saving function 
 56 mm resin case with mineral dial window 
 Quartz movement with digital display and Buckle closure, Water resistant to 200 m (660 ft) 

Reported to be compatible with a 22mm Nato:


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

www.dlwwatches.com has 25% off certain items... Picked up a sweet black bezel and insert for my SKX.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Ordered two waffle straps before I even got out of bed this morning and just used the coupon again to order beads of rice bracelet. Excited to see what it looks like on my 773.


Waffles in bed?? Thats nice!


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I agree with you on the chronograph. The design is a bit off, like the roman numerals on a sporty chronograph. Same with the blue dial world time model.
> 
> The platinum model is stunning though. The same watch with Piaget on the dial sells for over $20k, and I prefer the RL version.
> https://www.watchmaxx.com/watch/piaget-G0A40020


That watch is so thin that there would not be much platinum in the case. Assuming a generous 30g of .950 purity platinum, the case isn't worth even $900 at melt value. Even at 40g, it's only $1,150 in melt value. If you're looking at that watch in terms of precious metal value hedging against cost, it's not a good deal.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

studiompd said:


> Trying to decide if I should go Martu or Lakehouse leather for a first custom strap. Any opinions? A reddit review for LH leathers (about 1 year ago) said their strap started to come apart from little use, so I've passed on them during the last couple of sales. Maybe an isolated incident? LH leathers use a nice chromexcel (not sure how he can sell at this price point), and Martu uses "Premium Calf" and "Ostrich Leg" on the ones I'm interested in. Should I keep expectations low on durability on either of these if worn regularly?


I have four of her straps (and a fifth on order.) Great quality, great value, IMHO.

This one is crafted from ostrich leg. It is a bit firm, but is breaking in:


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

BostonCharlie said:


> The PRW-3000 is very tempting, except for the strap. Googling around, one WUS thread on Natos+ProTreks suggested the PRW-2500 or the PRW-3500. Lo, the PRW-3500-1CR is also on a flash sale at Amazon for *$128* -- $180 elsewhere:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00U17VQPA/
> 
> ...


I am very tempted to make this my first Casio since the 80s. I just wish it had sunset times. I know there was a ProTrek or G that had that feature but I can't remember. I want a watch with a compass for on the boat and the sunset would be a bonus useful feature. Some color would be nice, too, but clearly not needed.
Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seems that those ProTreks are an Amazon "Deal of the Day" -- I had no idea they did that.

Here is a link to their DotD for Men's and Women's Watches. Citizen, Invicta, Timex, Casio and others:

https://www.amazon.com/s/browse/ref=gbps_tit_s-3_0ee9_f86beb76?ie=UTF8&node=17360815011

(Sorry if this was already posted -- I can't keep up!)


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

ctentzeras said:


> I don't own an LHL strap, but my Martu strap is far and away the best leather strap I do own. I don't need any straps and I'm still thinking about buying some from there just because of the discount.


I can't speak highly enough of Andrea at Martu straps. Her quality for value is unmatched in my experience.


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> But $35.99 is less than $47..........


Granted, but I imagine that someone with a jet.com account who doesn't wish to go somewhere else will still be grateful for this bit of data.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I've had a few lake house straps, I've never used them though. they are horween? But it definitely doesn't feel as soft and supple as my h2o horween ones. The lake house actually feels quite stiff, cardboardy and rough. But maybe this is because I haven't really worn them in.

How are the blu shark ones? I want to try but I can't justify paying over $15 for a Nato considering I'm pretty happy with my cheapest Nato straps Nato for about $4 each


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I am very tempted to make this my first Casio since the 80s. I just wish it had sunset times. I know there was a ProTrek or G that had that feature but I can't remember. I want a watch with a compass for on the boat and the sunset would be a bonus useful feature. Some color would be nice, too, but clearly not needed.
> Thanks for sharing this!


You bet! From that 3500 description: "Features ... sunrise and sunset data ...." And the Amazon listing says _Free Returns_, so no worries. I might hold out for a PRW-2500. The 2500 is 51mm where the 3500 is 56mm (according to Amazon). And both are supposed to be good with 22mm Natos. It sounds like only _some_ 2500s have sunrise/sunset data, though (judging by Amazon's 2500 reviews / Q&A).


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

KellenH said:


> Nordstrom has the Latte Dial Weiss Watch 50% off
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pedro0223 said:


> Nordstrom has 50% off all Weiss watches in store only (was online earlier today but they seem to have pulled the listings). The Chicago store had 2 special edition dials, a white and a black in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. I ended up getting the white one from Nordstrom in Chicago. They still have a black one and the latte one. I called several Nordstroms to see if they had other models and Seattle also has a black one.

The deal was 50% off and another 20% off today for Black Friday.

Total for the standard issue was $380 + tax.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

First: yes, I know these are mostly fashion watches. If you are looking for gifts the ladies love them some Michael Kors and non WUS love them some Fossil watches.
Second: Yes, they mark up prices before sales. (use code at top of site for and extra %40) and free shipping on >$50 orders.
Third: They have good customer service and make returns easy.

Check your final prices for deal validation aka do your research.

All that being said there are still some deals to be had I think at WatchStation.com code is CYBER40
Men's Watches on Sale, Discount Designer Watches for Him | WATCH STATION

@$56
FOSSIL Watch,Vintage 54 Chronograph Tan Leather Watch FS5360 | WatchStation&reg Online Store









@102 for a 8215? Skelly
https://www.watchstation.com/webapp...u9AthlF0gKqtnbtc=&ddkey=https:OrderItemDelete









Swiss made Sapphire Quartz @$180
http://www.watchstation.com/en_US/s...goryId=425086&N=0&pn=c&rec=1&imagePath=BU9356









Update: There are Fossil straps on sale as well. These are normally great quality.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

BostonCharlie said:


> You bet! From that 3500 description: "Features ... sunrise and sunset data ...." And the Amazon listing says _Free Returns_, so no worries. I might hold out for a PRW-2500. The 2500 is 51mm where the 3500 is 56mm (according to Amazon). And both are supposed to be good with 22mm Natos. It sounds like only _some_ 2500s have sunrise/sunset data, though (judging by Amazon's 2500 reviews / Q&A).


Totally read past that! Thanks! I am not a fan of the NATO look on these. Why is everyone crapping on the strap?

56 isn't a problem for my wrists, so even better.

Wonder if I can buy a new colored resin housing for these like you can Gshocks.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Thanks for posting. I ended up getting the white one from Nordstrom in Chicago. They still have a black one and the latte one. I called several Nordstroms to see if they had other models and Seattle also has a black one.
> 
> The deal was 50% off and another 20% off today for Black Friday.
> 
> Total for the standard issue was $380 + tax


Wow excellent deal! I have always wanted the white Weiss. At this price I would not have hesitated!


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

Just got some divers from the Invicta Amazon 30ish% off sale, look pretty good. You can return a watch if you take the plastic wrap off right? Watch noob here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Totally read past that! Thanks! I am not a fan of the NATO look on these. Why is everyone crapping on the strap?
> 
> 56 isn't a problem for my wrists, so even better.
> 
> Wonder if I can buy a new colored resin housing for these like you can Gshocks.


Cool -- sounds like a good match! My prejudice against Casio straps is based solely on my experience with a $20 beater, so it's not real informed. I would be glad to be wrong about ProTrek straps. And, in any case, it's nice to have strap options.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Coolbeans476 said:


> Just got some divers from the Invicta Amazon 30ish% off sale, look pretty good. You can return a watch if you take the plastic wrap off right? Watch noob here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've returned watches to Amazon with no problem after removing the plastic. But like I've said here time and time again, you'd be a fool to listen to me, or anyone else here, when it comes to making a decision like that when it could impact YOUR wallet. ASK AMAZON SUPPORT PRIOR TO DOING SO!


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

Coolbeans476 said:


> Just got some divers from the Invicta Amazon 30ish% off sale, look pretty good. You can return a watch if you take the plastic wrap off right? Watch noob here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I'm not sure about the return question.

But ya, I thought the Invicta 8929OB (40mm gold coin edge auto) for $50 was a good deal. Bought it on Amazon too. I think the deal is today only.

Could be good for people who want a cheap gold watch, plus it has the Seiko NH35A movement. Personally, I think it might be fun to goof around with even though it may seem cheesy to some other people.


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

norsairius said:


> BF20 code on Rakuten makes the SKX007 or 009 only $163.82 if you buy one of them. It's ~$380something if you buy both since the discount is limited to $40 max. That's a really good price for just one of them though with the OEM jubilee bracelet. Seller is Jomashop.
> 
> SKX007: https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/2293458/
> SKX009: https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/SE-SKX009K2/


Thanks


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

BrandonH79 said:


> I can't speak highly enough of Andrea at Martu straps. Her quality for value is unmatched in my experience.


And yet another endorsement. These are premium quality straps that are probably worth more than the regular asking prices. A 30% discount on products at this quality level is amazing.

https://www.martuleather.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> I'm not trying to be cheeky, this is a serious question from someone who knows very little about Seiko watches. Why are you guys excited about a SKX007 or 009 for $163 when the average price for the 20k of these models that have sold as "new" on ebay in the last year is $45


Where are you seeing the average selling price? Seems way off.

Edit: Just did a search for new SKX009 on eBay, sorted by price, and lowest is $166


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Thanks for posting. I ended up getting the white one from Nordstrom in Chicago.


So. Envious.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

My Black Friday watch purchase collected and sized. Definitely still have time for another.









Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## tguerin18 (Apr 2, 2008)

taike said:


>


I bought a different version of this watch when amazon lowered the price to $99 a couple of weeks ago. Nice quality for the price if you like a big dome and don't mind some distortion. It's a homage of Corum bubble watch.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for posting the Uncle Seiko deal. Got a BOR for my Turtle mod.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Alpina-Alpiner-4-GMT-AL-550G5AQ6-37926.html

Not the best price ever, but $795 isn't bad for one of these. Seems like this model has been tougher to find lately.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Totally read past that! Thanks! I am not a fan of the NATO look on these. Why is everyone crapping on the strap?
> 
> 56 isn't a problem for my wrists, so even better.
> 
> Wonder if I can buy a new colored resin housing for these like you can Gshocks.


Chief, 
With Pro Treks, the watch case itself is hard resin/plastic. Only the straps can be changed out. In short, there is no resin to swap. $127.99 is a heck of a deal for a new PRW-3500.

BTW, the PRW-2500 has an aluminum bezel vs stainless steel on the 3500. The 2500 is well documented on the Casio forum to get beat up quickly.


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

Can a speedmaster be had with the discount and ebates ?



mannal said:


> https://global.rakuten.com/en/category/301981/?tag=1005963
> 
> Would you post a link to the seiko watches on Rakuten Global please?
> I'm having isssues, and yes, maybe due to excessive Thanksgiving cheer.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

blackberrycubed said:


> Can a speedmaster be had with the discount and ebates ?


Yes, I saw several Speedmasters for good prices after 20% cashback at Rakuten Global. Again, carefully check the photos and descriptions.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Coolbeans476 said:


> Just got some divers from the Invicta Amazon 30ish% off sale, look pretty good. You can return a watch if you take the plastic wrap off right? Watch noob here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's just say that if Amazon sells returned watches that have been worn 'strap clearly marked' for new ones. I am sure you can return it after removing the plastic.

Also, I had to return the same watch 2 times until I got a 'NEW unworn' condition on a Bulova I gave to my wife last year. connect the dots.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Bedrock said:


> Looking at the Seiko SARW 025. $697. Won't get the $40 off for BF like the non global Rakuten sites shows. But would get the 20% back thru ebates which would bring the price of the watch down to $558. Best price I have seen is $597 or bo on the bay


Where do you put in the BF20 code?


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

*TISSOTT-Navigator Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch T0624271705701*

EXTRA $30 OFF W/ CODE "DMBFTIST30" - TOTAL: $319

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0624271705701.html


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

tinpusher said:


> Where do you put in the BF20 code?


Rakuten membership required. See here:

https://ichiba-en.faq.rakuten.co.jp/app/answers/detail/a_id/31504/


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Jomashop has been trying to give these watches away for a year.



thedius said:


> *TISSOTT-Navigator Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch T0624271705701*
> 
> EXTRA $30 OFF W/ CODE "DMBFTIST30" - TOTAL: $319
> 
> ...


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Jomashop has the DLC black Oris Aquis with either yellow or blue markers in the 43mm size for only $649 with the coupon shown. I believe that's an all time low on these models.


----------



## Raez (Oct 12, 2009)

God damnit...



audio.bill said:


> Jomashop has the DLC black Oris Aquis with either yellow or blue markers in the 43mm size for only $649 with the coupon shown. I believe that's an all time low on these models.
> View attachment 12681041
> 
> View attachment 12681039


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

Coolbeans476 said:


> Just got some divers from the Invicta Amazon 30ish% off sale, look pretty good. You can return a watch if you take the plastic wrap off right? Watch noob here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Normally yes, but you can normally find Invictas 80% off their MSRP.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Seiko Core SKX Dive Watch (Flash Sale) $159.99*
Massdrop has Seiko Core SKX Dive Watch *$159.99 *with free shipping within the U.S.

At checkout, you'll have your choice of from the following

SKX007K1
SKX009K1
SKX013K1 (37mm)
SKX007J1 + $30
SKX009J1 + $30
SKX011J1 + $30 (Orange)
Deal expires on 11/24/17 at 6:00 PM PST.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Raez said:


> God damnit...


Don't shoot the messenger - I'm not exactly thrilled that I paid $929 for the blue version about 6 months ago! :-(
Can't win them all, but patience usually pays off when it comes to getting a deal!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> If this G comes back in stock, all gone atm, you will be forgiven and washed of your sins. If not, well.....


Thanks to *jskibo* (for the Amazon tip) and a third-party seller on Amazon (not me), here it is at MSRP, *$349.95*:

*Casio GW5035A-1 G-Shock 35th Anniversary Big Bang Black Watch

*"Only 2 left in stock - order soon."

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-GW5035A-1-G-Shock-Anniversary-Black/dp/B075JK3R7H/


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

audio.bill said:


> Jomashop has the DLC black Oris Aquis with either yellow or blue markers in the 43mm size for only $649 with the coupon shown. I believe that's an all time low on these models.


Thank you. First Oris inbound.


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Thanks to *jskibo* (for the Amazon tip) and a third-party seller on Amazon (not me), here it is at MSRP, *$349.95*:
> 
> *Casio GW5035A-1 G-Shock 35th Anniversary Big Bang Black Watch
> 
> ...


How about the GW-M5610BC-1JF? Any decent prices floating around?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Cosmodromedary said:


> I should stop browsing now...
> Jazzmaster 38mm for $340 from Ashford
> Meistersinger 36mm for $320 from UpScaleTime
> Squale 1521 for $700 from excessxpress eBay with 10% code "pantone"
> ...


Thanks buddy, I grabbed the last Meistersinger in black earlier today. Wouldn't have found it without your post.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Got the payment finalized for my Seiko Spring Drive. One nice thing about the way Rakuten Global processes payments is that you can confirm the cashback from Ebates before you actually make the payment.

Still not quite sure what is going on with my other order for the Seiko chronograph. Not a big deal either way.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> Thank you. First Oris inbound.


Congrats! Which color did you get? Can't really go wrong with either and the DLC black finish is exceptional, just a matter of your preference. I've got the blue and am tempted to add the yellow!


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Thanks for posting. I ended up getting the white one from Nordstrom in Chicago. They still have a black one and the latte one. I called several Nordstroms to see if they had other models and Seattle also has a black one.
> 
> The deal was 50% off and another 20% off today for Black Friday.
> 
> Total for the standard issue was $380 + tax.


Scored the black one. THANK YOU for the intel! Very excited.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

audio.bill said:


> Congrats! Which color did you get? Can't really go wrong with either and the DLC black finish is exceptional, just a matter of your preference. I've got the blue and am tempted to add the yellow!


Had to go with blue once the yellow made me think of the Steelers...yuck.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> Had to go with blue once the yellow made me think of the Steelers...yuck.


Good move and thanks, being from Chicago I can relate and that may be enough to keep me from ordering the yellow version!


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

KidThunder said:


> Any other Ball watch deals or just the rakuten mentioned above? I know others reported getting good deals as AD's dump stock but any online deals?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Jomashop has some great deals on a few ball watches in their doorbuster sale. For example, the Ball Conductor is on sale for $1295 ($3799 retail)


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

nordstrom $28 seems like a fair discount- several colors


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

KidThunder said:


> How about the GW-M5610BC-1JF? Any decent prices floating around?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/e-bloomstore/item/casiow-gw-m5610bc-1jf/

use 20% ebates cashback and Rakuten 1000Y coupon. Should be $128 shipped


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I am very tempted to make this my first Casio since the 80s. I just wish it had sunset times. I know there was a ProTrek or G that had that feature but I can't remember. I want a watch with a compass for on the boat and the sunset would be a bonus useful feature. Some color would be nice, too, but clearly not needed.
> Thanks for sharing this!


PRW-3500 has sun up/down times.....I find it to be very useful as well. This is my main camping/hiking/kayaking watch.....


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

how soon is the ebates cashback showing .....


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

blackberrycubed said:


> how soon is the ebates cashback showing .....


All four of my purchases showed up in 10 min or less, unlike Dell which I had to wait 30days after filing claim


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Amazon has the Invicta 9094OB with the coin edge bezel for the next few hours at $49.99. It's the 40mm version with 20mm lugs and the NH35 automatic movement.

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-9094...11&psd=1&keywords=invicta+pro+diver+automatic.


----------



## lloydchristmas (Nov 13, 2014)

2manywatchs said:


> Scored the black one. THANK YOU for the intel! Very excited.
> 
> View attachment 12681189


I'm striking out over here. Was able to find a Nordstrom with the latte dial, but they're quoting me over $600.

Congrats to everyone who scored one!


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

jskibo said:


> All four of my purchases showed up in 10 min or less, unlike Dell which I had to wait 30days after filing claim


Mine shows, but as $0 .... any ideas ?


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

jskibo said:


> All four of my purchases showed up in 10 min or less, unlike Dell which I had to wait 30days after filing claim


That's weird. My order has been 30 minutes and still shows zero lol

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

blackberrycubed said:


> Mine shows, but as $0 .... any ideas ?


I've seen that with Ebates on some purchases initially, and then once the payment is processed and confirmed they posted the cashback amount accordingly. You can never be sure though with these cashback sites as I've had some mixed experiences, but Ebates has been the most consistent of any in my dealings. Btw, Ebates is a Rakuten Group company.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

cornorama said:


> nordstrom $28 seems like a fair discount- several colors
> View attachment 12681321


Didn't really need one but for less than $30 shipped with tax for 40mm I figured why the heck not lol...thanks for posting this cornorama..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Honest question, what is the big deal with the Seiko SKX series? I understand it has a lot of great history, but it has their lowest auto movement, non-hacking, non-handwinding. To me it is about twice as expensive as it should be. What am I missing?


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

audio.bill said:


> I've seen that with Ebates on some purchases initially, and then once the payment is processed and confirmed they posted the cashback amount accordingly. You can never be sure though with these cashback sites as I've had some mixed experiences, but Ebates has been the most consistent of any in my dealings. Btw, Ebates is a Rakuten Group company.


I am tempted to cancel the order as its not worth it without the cash back.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

swank said:


> Honest question, what is the big deal with the Seiko SKX series? I understand it has a lot of great history, but it has their lowest auto movement, non-hacking, non-handwinding. To me it is about twice as expensive as it should be. What am I missing?


This is a question for F21, not the deals thread, esp on BF.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Thanks for posting. I ended up getting the white one from Nordstrom in Chicago. They still have a black one and the latte one. I called several Nordstroms to see if they had other models and Seattle also has a black one.
> 
> The deal was 50% off and another 20% off today for Black Friday.
> 
> ...


I've gotten several PMs about the Weiss, so let me add an explanation since many are getting quoted different prices...

The white and black dials are the Weiss Standard Issue Field Watch. It is a less expensive watch so the final price is around $400 after discounts. From what I was told in my search, the Standard Issue versions are now sold out, nationally.

The latte dial is a "Special Issue" and is more expensive at ~$1250 or ~$625 with the 50% off and ~$500 with the BF 20% deal.

The blue dial, if you stumble on one, is actually an "Limited American Issue" at ~$1995 before discounts.

The only place which may have a Standard Issue white/black dial is a Nordstrom _Rack _store, but they use different inventory numbers (you'd have to know the UPC, which I didn't). A nice lady at the Atlanta Nordstrom Rack store told me they had a white one at one time but sold it. She was unable to check other inventories, but that may have been due to a lack of having the UPC.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lloydchristmas (Nov 13, 2014)

swank said:


> Honest question, what is the big deal with the Seiko SKX series? I understand it has a lot of great history, but it has their lowest auto movement, non-hacking, non-handwinding. To me it is about twice as expensive as it should be. What am I missing?


You're not missing anything. I bought one due to the hype here and a few FB groups and sold it soon after. Aside from the historical aspect, it's a terribly antiquated movement that's more of a chore than anything else.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

On a separate note, does anyone know how long Jomashop usually takes to ship out a watch that was labeled as 'in stock'? I ordered a Maurice lacroix Pontos S chronograph early Tuesday morning (3AM) before the black Friday craze, and it still hasn't shipped. 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lloydchristmas (Nov 13, 2014)

raheelc said:


> On a separate note, does anyone know how long Jomashop usually takes to ship out a watch that was labeled as 'in stock'? I ordered a Maurice lacroix Pontos S chronograph early Tuesday morning (3AM) before the black Friday craze, and it still hasn't shipped.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Usually within 48 hours or so. I placed an order Wednesday evening and it shipped today.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

lloydchristmas said:


> Usually within 48 hours or so. I plaved an order Wednesday evening and it shipped today.


Thanks. Guess I'll have to call them in the morning and see what the holdup is.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

If you can handle the shame of wearing a fashion watch (I say that very much tongue-in-cheek), Jomashop has the Versace Hellenyium automatic on sale for $299 after discount code on the page.

https://www.jomashop.com/versace-wa...l&utm_campaign=2017/11/24+BF+Doorbuster+Email

Not bad for a Swiss automatic.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

raheelc said:


> On a separate note, does anyone know how long Jomashop usually takes to ship out a watch that was labeled as 'in stock'? I ordered a Maurice lacroix Pontos S chronograph early Tuesday morning (3AM) before the black Friday craze, and it still hasn't shipped.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


They usually ship pretty quickly but there might be a slight delay with the holiday and the number of orders considered. No worries, I've never had an issue with Joma on an in-stock item.


----------



## i3rianf (Nov 25, 2017)

I've been browsing this thread for a good deal on a black friday watch but didn't see anything I liked. I ended up waiting for eBay's $20 off $100 that never happened. Just found this Citizen Eco-Drive for $70 shipped on ebay from the seller officialwatchdeals. It says manufacturer's refurbished with a 2 year warranty through them. Thought it was a pretty cool Eco-Drive 200m watch for $70 and thought to share.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Was going to get this again but not in the budget, was my second decently expensive watch but traded it. Pretty good deal at $240 if you use Khols cash. Very good fit/finish and cool history. Boxed and double domed sapphire, SW200, Swiss made. https://m.kohls.com/product/prd-319...-watch-65a107.jsp?prdPV=11&userPFM=mens watch









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

blackberrycubed said:


> I am tempted to cancel the order as its not worth it without the cash back.


I'd recommend patience. I'm 2 for 4 with the first order showing up on ebates after 5+ hours and the last order showing up after 10 minutes.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

swank said:


> Honest question, what is the big deal with the Seiko SKX series? I understand it has a lot of great history, but it has their lowest auto movement, non-hacking, non-handwinding. To me it is about twice as expensive as it should be. What am I missing?


I had one and sold it, personally I think there are better Seiko options for less with the hacking and hand winding 4R36 movement. Aside from the movement I felt it sits too high off the wrist and the bracelet though comfortable is cheap feeling. Also mine had a loose chapter ring which is common with them. I had a few Orients at the same time and liked those better, very accurate out of the box. I guess you could pick one up cheap and decide whether it floats your boat or not and take little to no loss on resale.


----------



## skobb (Sep 19, 2017)

Does the Rakuten 20% ebates not apply to the Japanese site?

If not, does anybody know about ordering from Amazon Japan?

Both these sites have the Ball watch I'm after for the cheapest prices I can find right now


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Tanker G1 said:


> They usually ship pretty quickly but there might be a slight delay with the holiday and the number of orders considered. No worries, I've never had an issue with Joma on an in-stock item.


Yeah just wasn't sure what was going on since I placed the order before most of the black Friday sales started. Hopefully will have more info tomorrow, as long as they're open.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Chirv said:


> Was going to get this again but not in the budget, was my second decently expensive watch but traded it. Pretty good deal at $240 if you use Khols cash. Very good fit/finish and cool history. Boxed and double domed sapphire, SW200, Swiss made. https://m.kohls.com/product/prd-319...-watch-65a107.jsp?prdPV=11&userPFM=mens watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$233 after code GIFT20 plus shipping and tax at Evine if you don't want Kohls cash.

Bulova Men's 40mm Accu-Swiss A-15 Swiss Made Automatic Chronograph Leather Strap Watch


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

wasnt going to let myself escape black friday completely unscathed....on everyones glowing recommendations there are 2 Martu straps winging there way to NZ.
Thanks to you good folks and Martu.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

audio.bill said:


> Jomashop has the DLC black Oris Aquis with either yellow or blue markers in the 43mm size for only $649 with the coupon shown. I believe that's an all time low on these models.
> View attachment 12681041
> 
> View attachment 12681039


Wow, aquis fo r$650, it feels like Thewatchery again
That's about how much I paid for my aquis back then, it was on a bracelet but a display model with a small mark. I haven't bought anything so far on BF so this looks like my #1 option so far.


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

Sarbie said:


> wasnt going to let myself escape black friday completely unscathed....on everyones glowing recommendations there are 2 Martu straps winging there way to NZ.
> Thanks to you good folks and Martu.


oh, and a bunch of stuff from CNS


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

swank said:


> Honest question, what is the big deal with the Seiko SKX series? I understand it has a lot of great history, but it has their lowest auto movement, non-hacking, non-handwinding. To me it is about twice as expensive as it should be. What am I missing?


You can say the the same about Rolex, it's more than double as it should be but history and demands drives the price.

SKX was always an entry level cheap diver, but it the price has been driven up by enthusiast and the watch community. I picked up mine couple of years back under $100 and is pretty shocked that people are calling $170 a "good deal" for SKX these days. But, it is still relatively a cheap entry diver with an good pedigree, acknowledge brand, great history, huge resell market and tons of modding option, something you can't really say about many other similar or cheaper options.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh, hell, if you love something, set it free....

This Casio EQB501XD is $255 from TicTac in Spain. Best Amazon price is $280, usually $300 or more.

https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...MI2r-Q39rX1wIVypTtCh10hgwkEAkYByABEgLXhPD_BwE

These are the latest Bluetooth model, and I just can't buy one-- these are probably huge, and I'll never wear it. I really want it to work for me, I love the idea of setting an alarm without using the crowns and getting my average speed on my commutes, but NO, I'm NOT DOING THIS! It's probably not even supported by Android Kit Kat (I use new-old stock dinosaur phones.)

If I really, really want one? It will probably be $220 at this time next year.

Please, someone buy this, and then PM me and tell me, "You were totally right, it's perfect for me, but you would have hated it."


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Found another MM version. This one is 48mm and 1000M with a 36000 bph movement. $3200 after cashback.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-kyotoya-shop/item/14092001/


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

RyanD said:


> 48mm





RyanD said:


> $3200 after cashback


Ouch to the wrist and the bank account.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Mido Multifort From Jomashop. $429 with add'l $50 off Total $379 with Code: DMBFMID50

I just grabbed one!

https://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m005-430-11-082-80.html

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

If anyone is still interested in straps... FOSSIL has a SALE on straps - plus stack their BF Coupon [*BFSALE30*] and get an additional 30% off and FREE SHIPPING. Just ordered 6 straps. Most of the 20mm are gone, but plenty of 22mm strap options.

Ebates also gives 8% cashback.


----------



## skobb (Sep 19, 2017)

https://www.amazon.co.jp/b/ref=SL_I...&pf_rd_p=4eba1df9-c6a7-4f01-b290-4d116f33761c

Amazon Japan have 20% off a large range of watches, also it appears many other watches are 10% off as well.

I finally found a price I was happy with for the Ball Pulsemeter II!

180,000 odd yen which is already a good $200 cheaper than the recent MD deal. At checkout it was 170,000 (I'm guessing it removes Japan sales-tax) and then took another 10% off for the promo.
Appears I may have got the last watch, but there's plenty of other deals on there!


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Strmwatch said:


> Just a friendly PSA:
> 
> Don't fall into the trap of "shopping for the DEAL"....pretty sure we are all guilty of this at times.
> 
> ...


Almost fell for this deals. Saw a victorinox ambassador for less than $300 on massdrop but the hydroconquest brought me to sobriety.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Gearbest have a good deal on this dual movement Naviforce watch with 41% off their usual price, at $14.99:

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_268422.html?wid=21&lkid=12056651










I own this watch in its version with white indices and it's quite decent for such a cheapie: https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_268421.html?wid=21&lkid=12056552


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

RyanD said:


> *$109*
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...dual-time/241441.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=452


Just ordered it (thanks) and there were no additional shipping cost to Europe. Super sweet deal.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

UAconcorde said:


> Alpina Alpiner in house movement for $643 maybe cheaper with best offer
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alp...294552?hash=item3d4d531118:g:npkAAOSwUwFZ-NK~
> 
> the cheapest Swiss in house movement I can find anywhere


You have a link for those ?


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Sarbie said:


> wasnt going to let myself escape black friday completely unscathed....on everyones glowing recommendations there are 2 Martu straps winging there way to NZ.
> Thanks to you good folks and Martu.


Well done Sarbie


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

Brucy said:


> Well done Sarbie


Ha Ha cheers Brucy. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> You have a link for those ?


My offer, 610, was accepted


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rainshadow said:


> My offer, 610, was accepted


Congrats


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Amazon has the Invicta 9094OB with the coin edge bezel for the next few hours at $49.99. It's the 40mm version with 20mm lugs and the NH35 automatic movement.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-9094...11&psd=1&keywords=invicta+pro+diver+automatic.


Does invicta call this a coin edge bezel?
This is a classic scalloped bezel edge.
cheers


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

skobb said:


> https://www.amazon.co.jp/b/ref=SL_I...&pf_rd_p=4eba1df9-c6a7-4f01-b290-4d116f33761c
> 
> Amazon Japan have 20% off a large range of watches, also it appears many other watches are 10% off as well.
> 
> ...


I jumped on this one, there are others To have:

ORIS オリス　733 7707 4065M ダイバーズ65　自動巻き　メンズ　腕時計 【並行輸入品】 https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B01M5DU4ET/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_qLugAbGRNXNGQ

Cheapest price I've seen for the Oris Diver 65 with bracelet.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I jumped on this one, there are others To have:
> 
> ORIS オリス　733 7707 4065M ダイバーズ65　自動巻き　メンズ　腕時計 【並行輸入品】 https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B01M5DU4ET/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_qLugAbGRNXNGQ
> 
> ...


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Tokeiski said:


> Tarak Trisaltuol said:
> 
> 
> > I jumped on this one, there are others To have:
> ...


----------



## eggs_and_b (Jun 18, 2016)

Sorry if this has been mentioned before. Not a BF deal per se.

I was interested in a Makara Sea Turtle about a year ago but the retail price of $395, resale prices around $300 usd (I'm canadian so this was a $500 + watch for me - plus shipping and taxes) and some noise about customer service made me move on.

You can get a maroon face Makara Sea Turtle on massdrop for $199.99 usd right now. For that price it will be my first bronze watch, has a certain "attitude" to it, and the specs are pretty decent.

Cheers,

Doug


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Catalyzt said:


> Oh, hell, if you love something, set it free....
> 
> This Casio EQB501XD is $255 from TicTac in Spain. Best Amazon price is $280, usually $300 or more.
> 
> ...


interesting, shows me:

Total products$327.19Black Friday Special Offer -$19.25Total $307.94

how did you make 255?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Does invicta call this a coin edge bezel?
> This is a classic scalloped bezel edge.
> cheers


Hey Cobia,

Invicta makes two versions of this watch. One is the 9094OB (coin edge) and the 9094 which is the scalloped edge bezel. I think they are phasing out the OB (coin edge bezel). As of 8am on Saturday it was back up to $63. That is still $10 cheaper than it has been in the past.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Rocat said:


> Hey Cobia,
> 
> Invicta makes two versions of this watch. One is the 9094OB (coin edge) and the 9094 which is the scalloped edge bezel.


Correct.

This is a coin edge...








And this is a scalloped edge (like the Omega SMP)


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Price now $63.31 for the 9094 at Amazon.


----------



## pedro0223 (Aug 11, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Thanks for posting. I ended up getting the white one from Nordstrom in Chicago. They still have a black one and the latte one. I called several Nordstroms to see if they had other models and Seattle also has a black one.
> 
> The deal was 50% off and another 20% off today for Black Friday.
> 
> ...


Awesome! I contacted their customer service and they are adjusting the price of my latte to include the 20% off. 515+ tax total for me.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

pedro0223 said:


> Awesome! I contacted their customer service and they are adjusting the price of my latte to include the 20% off. 515+ tax total for me.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Excellent! Congrats!!!


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Has anybody mentioned the amazon UK lightning deal on Gigandet watches? Red Baron auto for 78.90GBP seems a good deal, there are a few others that seem well priced. Unfortunately this one does not ship to Aus.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gigandet-A...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=NKH88404BW3NYGT3260J


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

eggs_and_b said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned before. Not a BF deal per se.
> 
> I was interested in a Makara Sea Turtle about a year ago but the retail price of $395, resale prices around $300 usd (I'm canadian so this was a $500 + watch for me - plus shipping and taxes) and some noise about customer service made me move on.
> 
> ...


It was a coin toss between this and Borealis for me, but the well known issues and Nadim's bad CS rep swung me towards Borealis.

So good luck to you on this I hope it come through good!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Some of those look nice. I haven't heard of them before - how good are they? Someone complains about the lume in one of the reviews. Are they really £250 watches?



cryptguard said:


> Has anybody mentioned the amazon UK lightning deal on Gigandet watches? Red Baron auto for 78.90GBP seems a good deal, there are a few others that seem well priced. Unfortunately this one does not ship to Aus.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gigandet-A...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=NKH88404BW3NYGT3260J


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> You have a link for those ?


The list is therre isnt it? im viewing my post in incognito mode and the link is there


----------



## BSWTKR (Sep 8, 2013)

cryptguard said:


> Has anybody mentioned the amazon UK lightning deal on Gigandet watches? Red Baron auto for 78.90GBP seems a good deal, there are a few others that seem well priced. Unfortunately this one does not ship to Aus.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gigandet-A...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=NKH88404BW3NYGT3260J


really good looking watch!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Slim, clean-looking 1/10 second chrono with 43% off at $14.99 here:

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_211260.html?wid=21&lkid=12087682


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I never get one, but these Hamilton Khaki Navy dive watches always catch my eye.

Lemoney is offering 16% cash back at Ashford for the first $70, with 6% rebate after that.

That puts the H78615355 at $309.72. Sapphire, ETA2824-2 and 300m water resistance.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...ub-auto/H78615355.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=69
















And the chronograph version, H78716983, is $556.06 after Lemoney rebate. Valjoux 7753 movement.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...-chrono/H78716983.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=72


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

cryptguard said:


> Has anybody mentioned the amazon UK lightning deal on Gigandet watches? Red Baron auto for 78.90GBP seems a good deal, there are a few others that seem well priced. Unfortunately this one does not ship to Aus.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gigandet-A...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=NKH88404BW3NYGT3260J


Get it from Amazon.com for AUD $166 + postage if you really dig it. The postage will likely be cheaper to Oz from the US I think. I wish they had a Speed King as a deal.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

$274 with Lemoney rebate. $299 without. Solid price for an ETA2834-2 movement.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-navy/khaki-navy-scuba-automatic/H64515337.pid


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I never get one, but these Hamilton Khaki Navy dive watches always catch my eye.
> 
> Lemoney is offering 16% cash back at Ashford for the first $70, with 6% rebate after that.
> 
> ...


I had the chrono model. These are very underrated watches. You'll have a hard time replacing the orange strap though.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Amex $50 makes this an outstanding deal.



WorthTheWrist said:


> $274 with Lemoney rebate. $299 without. Solid price for an ETA2834-2 movement.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-navy/khaki-navy-scuba-automatic/H64515337.pid
> 
> View attachment 12682323


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

For those in Canada the Bulova Moon Watch is $292 on the strap at Amazon

https://www.amazon.ca/Bulova-96B251...=1511625778&sr=8-2&keywords=bulova+moon+watch

That's about $230 USD after the conversion (but I don't know if it will deliver to the US)


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I never get one, but these Hamilton Khaki Navy dive watches always catch my eye.
> 
> Lemoney is offering 16% cash back at Ashford for the first $70, with 6% rebate after that.
> 
> ...


Those are nice watches, and I would have bought one of each of these by now except for one thing....... The danged non-standard lugs! I have a pair of Ebel 1911 Discovery's and a Porsche Design Flat Six that have lugs so weird that you simply CAN'T get an after market strap for them. That's my one single No Go factor when deciding on a watch anymore. I can deal with other things if the price is right, but a weird lug design is a total deal killer.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm still scanning through Rakuten Global for anything interesting to get with the 20% cashback. They have a lot of Sinn and Schaumburg watches if anyone is looking for one.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-2...steel-automatic-dive-watch-srpa21.jsp?prdPV=2

Looks like Kohl's raised their BF Sale price's. I think these 
Seiko PADI Turtles were $280.00 yesterday.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Massdrop deal. Love my SNK809, but it's always been a little on the small side for my tastes. This one isn't quite identical (kinetic movement) but it has a similar look and feel at 42mm.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-...ontent=1511625047426.183569123968197156432753










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Cobia said:


> Does invicta call this a coin edge bezel?
> This is a classic scalloped bezel edge.
> cheers


For Invicta, the scalloped bezel refers to the type on the Omega Seamaster Professional 300. But, I get your point, a coin edge bezel would be something like the Tudor Black Bay's.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$917 + 20% cashback for a new Oris 65 with bracelet.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/closer01/item/344625/


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

RyanD said:


> $917 + 20% cashback for a new Oris 65 with bracelet.
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/closer01/item/344625/


Can't really tell from the product page but it sounds like a used watch.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Verdict said:


> Can't really tell from the product page but it sounds like a used watch.


Still wrapped in plastic.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

This was like the worst Black Friday ever. I want my Tangaroa :-(


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Agree. Thanks to all those who posted deals, and congrats to those who found something - but compared to 2016 and especially 2015, this year’s BF was a total let down. 

In particular, very few ultra sharp deals on name brand Swiss watches, which is odd given the Swiss watch industry is massively over supplied and stock inflated since the Chinese started cracking down on corruption and the flow of cash outside the country.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

I didn't realize the Seiko Recraft line included solar.

Here are a few from Ashford with decent pricing:

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/seiko-watches-for-men-and-women/recraft-series/SSC570.pid $119.00









https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/seiko-watches-for-men-and-women/recraft-series/SNE448.pid $110.00









Edited to correct links.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

$734?

I say a great deal...


RyanD said:


> $917 + 20% cashback for a new Oris 65 with bracelet.
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/closer01/item/344625/


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

While I agree for the most part about the lack of super deals, the bargain hunting season isn’t over yet. Many of the best deals over the last couple of years came between Christmas and New Years Day and even into January.

I’m hopeful a few more deals will find their way to this thread.


----------



## Lovedogs (Nov 10, 2017)

ayem-bee said:


> I didn't realize the Seiko Recraft line included solar.
> 
> Here are a few from Ashford with decent pricing:
> 
> ...


That gold one has been tempting me! I love the contrast of black and gold, but trying to stop myself from buying ANOTHER seiko!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

New Ball GMT for $774 + 20% cashback.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-xapiz/item/kt788/


----------



## Zulu15 (Nov 9, 2015)

JimWharton said:


> Massdrop deal. Love my SNK809, but it's always been a little on the small side for my tastes. This one isn't quite identical (kinetic movement) but it has a similar look and feel at 42mm.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-...ontent=1511625047426.183569123968197156432753
> 
> ...


Its the same case as snzg15 if im not mistaken so nice size i like it.
Seiko uses that case in quite a number of field style watches.


----------



## Lovedogs (Nov 10, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Amazon has the Invicta 9094OB with the coin edge bezel for the next few hours at $49.99. It's the 40mm version with 20mm lugs and the NH35 automatic movement.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-9094...11&psd=1&keywords=invicta+pro+diver+automatic.


grrr, the deal-finder in me is very angry about this. I thought I was getting a kick-a** deal at world of watches for $52.98 for the coin-edge (https://www.worldofwatches.com/mens...dial-and-bezel-stainless-steel-invicta-9204ob). Plus, amazon would have gotten it to me MUCH faster, and with free shipping!


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone brave enough to make a 3k + speedmaster or seamaster or po purchase with the rakuten 20% discount? Looks like seller nanple has new ones ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Topper just posted a new Hamilton clearance sale. Rob has been really generous lately I think, and has been giving some great deals

Topper Fine Jewelers: Authorized Dealer of Timepieces, Bridal, and Precious Jewelry. 1315 Burlingame Ave, Burlingame CA 94010


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

WTM said:


> https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-2...steel-automatic-dive-watch-srpa21.jsp?prdPV=2
> 
> Looks like Kohl's raised their BF Sale price's. I think these
> Seiko PADI Turtles were $280.00 yesterday.


Yes but there's a new stackable code WATCHES10 which I think gives you 10 percent more off. So about the same.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

City74 said:


> Topper just posted a new Hamilton clearance sale. Rob has been really generous lately I think, and has been giving some great deals
> 
> Topper Fine Jewelers: Authorized Dealer of Timepieces, Bridal, and Precious Jewelry. 1315 Burlingame Ave, Burlingame CA 94010


So...basically 35% off retail is the offer?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Perdendosi said:


> Yes but there's a new stackable code WATCHES10 which I think gives you 10 percent more off. So about the same.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Proof.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> Proof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, still within my budget. Thanks.


----------



## Fraz01 (Nov 9, 2017)

https://www.tissotwatches.com/en-gb...FaKZ64NWm190ElD1QQb1tB774xLXlY4hoCnYIQAvD_BwE

Tissot seem to be having a decent sale on their website with this one being the cheapest automatic. Anyone had any experiences with Tissot?


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Orient USA is offering 50% off + free shipping on selected models, which means you can pick up a latest gen Sun & Moon for under $230.

https://www.orientwatchusa.com/

Discount code: BF2017


----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

to those who has successfully made an order and receive the cashback, how did your order was processed? was trying to order and Oris but there still no estimate for shipping cost so im waiting for the seller to give me the total cost with shipping. how does the cashback will work on that once the total cost is given by the seller?


goyoneuff said:


> $734?
> 
> I say a great deal...


----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

This is regarding the ebates 20% cashback on Rakuten by the way. thanks.



seabiscuit23 said:


> to those who has successfully made an order and receive the cashback, how did your order was processed? was trying to order and Oris but there still no estimate for shipping cost so im waiting for the seller to give me the total cost with shipping. how does the cashback will work on that once the total cost is given by the seller?


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Check your inbox for 10% ebay cashback from today until tomorrow 11:59 PM PST for min $50.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

This is my third purchase from Rakuten, the first using eBates. I used PayPal and received notification in both English and Japaneses that the order was being processed. After about 30 minutes, I received a PayPal link and completed the process. About 15 minutes later, I got a "check" next to the transaction in eBates. About 30 minutes-after the PayPal transaction cleared, I saw the $ hit eBates. I received another confirmation email that the ordered was processed this morning. I expect a shipping notification once Japan opens for business.

Hope that helps.



seabiscuit23 said:


> This is regarding the ebates 20% cashback on Rakuten by the way. thanks.


----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey, thank you for this! I just placed 3 orders and all are waiting for the sellers shipping rates. I will probably just go through with one. maybe this will have to wait til Monday in Japan?

now which one to get? a used Omega Speedmaster Reduced (I used to own one and missing it now) or new Oris Diver 65 black in bracelet?



mannal said:


> This is my third purchase from Rakuten, the first using eBates. I used PayPal and received notification in both English and Japaneses that the order was being processed. After about 30 minutes, I received a PayPal link and completed the process. About 15 minutes later, I got a "check" next to the transaction in eBates. About 30 minutes-after the PayPal transaction cleared, I saw the $ hit eBates. I received another confirmation email that the ordered was processed this morning. I expect a shipping notification once Japan opens for business.
> 
> Hope that helps.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

I was supposed to make it through the weekend with no new watch shipments.....

grabbed a blue terrascope last night. It looked too good in google pics. $799 on bracelet is a good deal. I'm not sure if this color was part of the $599 sale last year.

$799-$25 coupon cabin rebate - $50 Amex rebate - $8 Amex rewards cash back = $716. 







That dang Amex rebate couldn't go unused. I plan on ordering a strap direct from JR if it's a keeper. 
Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Not sure what is up with shipping but mine was free to the USofA. Others say they were charged. They did make an error and added it my PP link. I emailed them and they corrected it.



seabiscuit23 said:


> Hey, thank you for this! I just placed 3 orders and all are waiting for the sellers shipping rates. I will probably just go through with one. maybe this will have to wait til Monday in Japan?
> 
> now which one to get? a used Omega Speedmaster Reduced (I used to own one and missing it now) or new Oris Diver 65 black in bracelet?


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I never get one, but these Hamilton Khaki Navy dive watches always catch my eye.
> 
> Lemoney is offering 16% cash back at Ashford for the first $70, with 6% rebate after that.
> 
> ...


Ashford has the H78615355 NEW for even cheaper than the pre-owned one you posted about.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I have no clue. You need to ask Rob what's his best price



rogt said:


> So...basically 35% off retail is the offer?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

Can anyone tell if this is brand new ?

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/nanaple/item/311-30-42-30-01-005/


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I can't tell if it is used. I would be more concerned about getting the complete kit. I don't see the straps, tool, loop or box listed.



blackberrycubed said:


> Can anyone tell if this is brand new ?
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/nanaple/item/311-30-42-30-01-005/


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

yikes! you are right!


----------



## claus1100xx (Jan 13, 2017)

blackberrycubed said:


> yikes! you are right!


You have to let us know if you find a way to buy a Speedmaster through Rakuten!


----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

probably used. has the details in the listing actually but no photo of the box. maybe ask the seller. 

AccessoriesInstruction manual, guarantee, OMEGA original box


Article number311.30.42.30.01.005Drive typeRolling by hand (cal .1861)Material: CaseStainless steelMaterial: BeltStainless steel (screw type)Shelter beltReinforced plastic glassClockface colorBlackBelt colorSilverSize (vertical X side X thickness)Approximately 48*42*14.5mmBelt widthApproximately 18-20mmThe belt arm circumferenceUp to approximately 20cmWeightApproximately 156 gSpecificationsWaterproofing (5 standard atmosphere) for the everyday life
A power reservation: 48 hours
Chronograph (60 seconds .30 minutes .12 hours meter)
Small second
Tachymeter
Product made in SwitzerlandAccessoriesInstruction manual, guarantee, OMEGA original boxGuaranteeI guarantee it in our store for two years



mannal said:


> I can't tell if it is used. I would be more concerned about getting the complete kit. I don't see the straps, tool, loop or box listed.


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

claus1100xx said:


> You have to let us know if you find a way to buy a Speedmaster through Rakuten!


That is the best priced one that shows up under new filter and says original box manual and card but does not mention lope straps and tool.

Cash back would be $636 if this is indeed a new full set making it under $2700 shipped.

Someone who could read japanese might be able to confirm. Google translate does not do a good job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

blackberrycubed said:


> Can anyone tell if this is brand new ?
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/nanaple/item/311-30-42-30-01-005/


The picture of the case back still has the sticker on it and it looks very clean. I'd say either new or store display. It says in the description that it comes with manual and original manufacturer box so it probably does have the whole kit. I'd try to email them or purchase it and send an email if you are worried about missin out. Otherwise check chitownwatches.com if you want a new store discay model. Sometimes they have great deals with the omega warranty. Not sure if anyone has had their warranty voided purchasing that way.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Maybe check the other listings by that seller too to see if they are clearly sellin used or new watches.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Link showing $299 for me. Link thru befrugal for 7% rebate, pay with Discover Card for 5% rebate. All in you can net this one down to $263. Not the best I've seen, but good.



KarmaToBurn said:


> For those in Canada the Bulova Moon Watch is $292 on the strap at Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Bulova-96B251...=1511625778&sr=8-2&keywords=bulova+moon+watch
> 
> That's about $230 USD after the conversion (but I don't know if it will deliver to the US)


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

I tried to buy a watch through rakuten global. Put in paypal as payment method, but did not confirm shipping cost or ask me to login to paypal. Just sent me a confirmation but seems like i have to pay after the seller confirms the total. Is this normal? Is there any other promo codes i can put in other than the ebates cashback? Thanks

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

rogt said:


> I tried to buy a watch through rakuten global. Put in paypal as payment method, but did not confirm shipping cost or ask me to login to paypal. Just sent me a confirmation but seems like i have to pay after the seller confirms the total. Is this normal? Is there any other promo codes i can put in other than the ebates cashback? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


That's normal.

There was was a code listed on the top of the main page for 1000yen off, limited to 2 uses per customer and 5000 total redemptions. Purchase must be above 12000 yen


----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

Same thing with me. now waiting for them to send the final cost with shipping and to pay via paypal. I wonder if the cashback will still be given let's say the seller confirmed the price after the 20% cashback in ebates is over..?? until when is this 20% cashback in ebates?



rogt said:


> I tried to buy a watch through rakuten global. Put in paypal as payment method, but did not confirm shipping cost or ask me to login to paypal. Just sent me a confirmation but seems like i have to pay after the seller confirms the total. Is this normal? Is there any other promo codes i can put in other than the ebates cashback? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

i3rianf said:


> I've been browsing this thread for a good deal on a black friday watch but didn't see anything I liked. I ended up waiting for eBay's $20 off $100 that never happened. Just found this Citizen Eco-Drive for $70 shipped on ebay from the seller officialwatchdeals. It says manufacturer's refurbished with a 2 year warranty through them. Thought it was a pretty cool Eco-Drive 200m watch for $70 and thought to share.
> View attachment 12681467


I havent been on here for a few months, but came on to see the black friday deals. i saw your post and bought the last one shipped to au for $112 AUD.
Just wanted to say thanks for the post!


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes, it's all very curious. With the downturns in sales in various markets worldwide, the Swiss watch industry should be dumping stock like mad. I was looking forward to some good deals this year, but they have been few and far between. I'm kicking myself that I passed on the JeanRichard GMT for $799 last year. 



BlackrazorNZ said:


> Agree. Thanks to all those who posted deals, and congrats to those who found something - but compared to 2016 and especially 2015, this year's BF was a total let down.
> 
> In particular, very few ultra sharp deals on name brand Swiss watches, which is odd given the Swiss watch industry is massively over supplied and stock inflated since the Chinese started cracking down on corruption and the flow of cash outside the country.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

frogles said:


> interesting, shows me:
> 
> Total products$327.19Black Friday Special Offer-$19.25Total $307.94
> 
> how did you make 255?


Bizarre-- I hit this exact link again-- didn't just refresh the page-- and it's showing me $254.50. Price appears to be still good on this end, and not yet sold out.

I wonder what is up with that. I have no explanation.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Mechanicalworld said:


> I was supposed to make it through the weekend with no new watch shipments.....
> 
> grabbed a blue terrascope last night. It looked too good in google pics. $799 on bracelet is a good deal. I'm not sure if this color was part of the $599 sale last year.
> 
> ...


There's 2% cash back on befrugal as well


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

blackberrycubed said:


> Can anyone tell if this is brand new ?
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/nanaple/item/311-30-42-30-01-005/


Has the word 'new article' in brackets above the item title line...?


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

Tanker G1 said:


> Has the word 'new article' in brackets above the item title line...?


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> Ashford has the H78615355 NEW for even cheaper than the pre-owned one you posted about.


Actually, with the rebate through that site PLUS the Amex 50 back from 250 purchase..you can actually get this watch for $265. Incredible deal for Swiss made, automatic ETA movement, sapphire crystal 300m water resistance. Wow..too bad I'm not getting a watch this Black Friday lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

goyoneuff said:


> $734?
> 
> I say a great deal...


Almost cracked on this...went thru the whole signup process even, but finally managed to stop myself at the last minute...:rodekaart


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

If anyone is looking for a deal on an INOX, luxchoice.com has several good deals that come to around $200 after cashback and discount code.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

An Amazon seller has a Louis Erard blue-dial automatic chronograph for $600. Valjoux 7750 or Sellita SW-500 movement, sapphire crystal and day-date display.

https://www.amazon.com/Louis-Erard-...6&keywords=Erard&refinements=p_89:Louis+Erard


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> Proof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The SRPB51 I ordered is now $4 cheaper than it was on Tuesday. I may call for an adjustment but it's probably not worth the time. They will probably say....return your other order and buy it again, which is t worth it to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi everyone. What's the average discount the watchgooroo is offering for Glycine Combat Subs?

Cheers. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Hi everyone. What's the average discount the watchgooroo is offering for Glycine Combat Subs?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Usually an offer for about 60% of the asking price will be close.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mleok said:


> For Invicta, the scalloped bezel refers to the type on the Omega Seamaster Professional 300. But, I get your point, a coin edge bezel would be something like the Tudor Black Bay's.


If thats the case and if i understand correctly, Invicta are calling it the wrong thing, the seamaster has a coin edge, these invictas have scalloped bezels, just like the rolex sub


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Cobia said:


> If thats the case and if i understand correctly, Invicta are calling it the wrong thing, the seamaster has a coin edge, these invictas have scalloped bezels, just like the rolex sub


My Seamaster (2264.50) has a scalloped bezel. 








Though the Planet Oceans have a coin edge bezel. 







FWIW, I don't recall having ever seen a Rolex with a scalloped bezel. Though, to be honest, the most "coin" edge would be something like this Murphy bezel for the SKX... very coin-y.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> If anyone is looking for a deal on an INOX, luxchoice.com has several good deals that come to around $200 after cashback and discount code.


what are the discount codes if you dont mind?


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

jskibo said:


> That's normal.
> 
> There was was a code listed on the top of the main page for 1000yen off, limited to 2 uses per customer and 5000 total redemptions. Purchase must be above 12000 yen


I saw the code but couldnt get it accepted at all. Anyone with the same issue?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

UAconcorde said:


> what are the discount codes if you dont mind?


HOLIDAY5 gets you $5 off, not much but better than nothing. I like model 241737. It is currently $224.95. After coupon, it is down to $219.95. Dollardig.com offers 5.5% cashback which brings it to $207.85. Mrrebates is the next best option at 4% cashback


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

RyanD said:


> New Ball GMT for $774 + 20% cashback.
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-xapiz/item/kt788/


The same model is in their MyOffer program now. Wonder if a similar offer would snag one from the source?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> An Amazon seller has a Louis Erard blue-dial automatic chronograph for $600. Valjoux 7750 or Sellita SW-500 movement, sapphire crystal and day-date display.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Louis-Erard-...6&keywords=Erard&refinements=p_89:Louis+Erard
> 
> View attachment 12683659


Nice deal. I finally got my Louis Erard from ToM, and they look good. Check Walmart for other Louis Erard models.

https://www.walmart.com/search/?cat...sort=false&sort=price_low#searchProductResult


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

audiolab1 said:


> With the downturns in sales in various markets worldwide, the Swiss watch industry should be dumping stock like mad.


Maybe they've learned something from the last two years.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Costco has added many luxury watches to their online lineup. Unfortunately, I can't tell whether any of them are deals since I'm not a member. But they've had deals before, so .... The Daytona ice blue platinum with baguette diamond indices is a sight to behold. It has a one-star rating: "I bought this watch on a whim and was disappointed to discover that it did not show military time. Now I'm stuck with a fancy man-bracelet." lol

https://www.costco.com/mens-watches.html


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Thought I was coming out of this BF unscathed, but alas, the Alpiner Startimer Pilot deal from evine got me. Coupon GIFT20 knocked off 20% off, so $452 all in.

Slightly better than Amazon, I think. 









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Squale 500m for $594 + 20% cashback.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/gsc-rinkan/item/15274-171026-0581/


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> An Amazon seller has a Louis Erard blue-dial automatic chronograph for $600. Valjoux 7750 or Sellita SW-500 movement, sapphire crystal and day-date display.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Louis-Erard-...6&keywords=Erard&refinements=p_89:Louis+Erard
> 
> View attachment 12683659


Same movement, same color dial, much less expensive at $350

"BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY"

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...9255-0%26rvr_id%3D1374928185519&ul_noapp=true


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Sorry if this was already posted. I made a quick search and didn't find it.

*Bulova Men's 96B175 Precisionist Stainless Steel Watch

$244.99* at Amazon. $335 new on ebay (though many pre-owned available, too, but even those start at $250). Precisionist ... mmmm.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0088BMYN4/











 46.5 mm stainless steel case with mineral dial window 
 Japanese quartz movement with analog display 
 Stainless steel band with fold-over clasp with single push-button safety closure 
 Water resistant to 300 m (984 ft): In general, suitable for mixed-gas diving


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

+1 for reminding me about evine.com


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Costco has added many luxury watches to their online lineup. Unfortunately, I can't tell whether any of them are deals since I'm not a member. But they've had deals before, so .... The Daytona ice blue platinum with baguette diamond indices is a sight to behold. It has a one-star rating: "I bought this watch on a whim and was disappointed to discover that it did not show military time. Now I'm stuck with a fancy man-bracelet." lol
> 
> https://www.costco.com/mens-watches.html


Here are some prices:


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Somebody was looking for a Tangaroa. $578 + 20% cashback isn't a bad price at this point.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/closer01/item/352272/


----------



## watchguy101010 (Nov 18, 2017)

I bought two yesterday, still waiting for seller confirmation. I'll let everyone know how it goes!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

MaxIcon said:


> Here are some prices:
> 
> ...


I found that Bulova 98B298 chronograph for $109.99 (new) on ebay, but then I discovered this unflattering photo that broke its spell on me:










C'mon Costco, I believed in you!


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Somebody was looking for a Tangaroa. $578 + 20% cashback isn't a bad price at this point.
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/closer01/item/352272/


Thanks Ryan but I was looking for this one:









Which was sub $1,000 back in the glory days of the kontiki madness...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If you'd like an enormous (47mm), chunky (17mm), off the beaten path, kinda awesome-looking diver with 1,000m water resistance and an ETA2824-2 movement, a seller on Amazon has the Longio Telamon in both black and blue dials for $999. They're a Chinese maker who famously (infamously?) put a tourbillon in a big, chunky dive watch like this.

These retail for just under $2,500, and I've never seen one under $1,000 before (thought it appears they were on ToM once upon a time, which annoyingly doesn't let you see the past sale price on stuff).

https://www.amazon.com/Longio-Autom...4&nodeID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=dive+watch


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> The same model is in their MyOffer program now. Wonder if a similar offer would snag one from the source?


There is only one way to find out ;-)


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

thedius said:


> Thanks Ryan but I was looking for this one:
> 
> View attachment 12683961
> 
> ...


//me starring at that watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I caved on this one since my Seiko chrono order was canceled. Should be about $325 net.

Edit: Closer to $340 net with shipping. Still $80 less than anywhere else I could find.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/watch-shop/item/s-pm-0082/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

thedius said:


> Thanks Ryan but I was looking for this one:
> 
> View attachment 12683961
> 
> ...


Eterna Tangaroa Moonphase Chrono Automatic Men's Watch
model number: 2949.41.46.1261


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

For watches over $800, say $1500 for one of these Rakuten deals, what should one expect to pay for customs to the US?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

~$1100 after ebates CB for this used 3510.50 - https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/brandup/item/om102726a/


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Caved on this Lum-Tec GMT. $380 shipped after BF coupon code. Now, to clear out some older stuff.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

Not a bad price for this Orient on massdrop


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

P415B said:


> Caved on this Lum-Tec GMT. $380 shipped after BF coupon code. Now, to clear out some older stuff.
> 
> View attachment 12684083


from: https://www.lum-tec.com/combat-b38.html

*Combat B38 GMT*

Assembled by hand in Ohio
43mm 316L Surgical grade Stainless Steel
Titanium Carbide black PVD hard coating
22mm Lug width
200 meters water resistance

Swiss Ronda 515.24H movement (GMT format)

Anti-shock movement mounting system
Curved sapphire with military grade inner AR coating
Threaded solid caseback
Threaded crown with double diamond seals.
High tech Viton® gaskets
Two straps included: Leather military style strap and
Nylon military style, both with black PVD buckles
MDV® luminous Technology on dial and hands
Lifetime free battery changes, seal cleaning and pressure testing
Limited and numbered series of 200 worldwide
2 year limited warranty
---

Nice looks _and_ specs.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

w4tchnut said:


> Thought I was coming out of this BF unscathed, but alas, the Alpiner Startimer Pilot deal from evine got me. Coupon GIFT20 knocked off 20% off, so $452 all in.
> 
> Slightly better than Amazon, I think.
> 
> ...


Why not from Gemnation for $445 plus ebates 3.5%? I have a different style of the Startimer chrono for close to 2 years and they are very nice. Big battery in it so 2+ year battery life.
Alpina Startimer Pilot Men's Watch Model: AL372BS4S6B


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

deleted nvm


----------



## Wanaba (Nov 5, 2017)

P415B said:


> Caved on this Lum-Tec GMT. $380 shipped after BF coupon code. Now, to clear out some older stuff.
> 
> View attachment 12684081
> View attachment 12684083
> View attachment 12684085


Sorry, what was the coupon code again?

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Certified Watch Store has a weekend black friday for Frederique Constant watches. Never owned an FC, but I think this Healey is a good price:

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...al-leather-strap-men-s-watch-fc303wgh5b6.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> I caved on this one since my Seiko chrono order was canceled. Should be about $325 net.
> 
> Edit: Closer to $340 net with shipping. Still $80 less than anywhere else I could find.
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/watch-shop/item/s-pm-0082/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en


This seller is on the ball. Already got a notice that it is shipping.


----------



## heyitsthatguy (Sep 18, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> Yes but there's a new stackable code WATCHES10 which I think gives you 10 percent more off. So about the same.


...aaaand I'm apparently now getting a Turtle. Thought I was safe once their other sale ended Friday night. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

Anyone seen any decent deals on the seiko presage (standard model)? Been looking but have had no luck thx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Wanaba said:


> Sorry, what was the coupon code again?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk


BLACKFRIDAY is the code.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Certified Watch Store has a weekend black friday for Frederique Constant watches. Never owned an FC, but I think this Healey is a good price:
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...al-leather-strap-men-s-watch-fc303wgh5b6.html
> 
> View attachment 12684115


$401


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Davo_Aus said:


> Anyone seen any decent deals on the seiko presage (standard model)? Been looking but have had no luck thx


Maybe not standard model, but here are some around $200 from a store in Singapore (where I bought my Samurai):

Seiko Presage Green Dial Automatic Brown Leather Bracelet Mens Casual Date Watch SRPB05J, *$203* (says "Automatic" in script)
https://www.chronograph-divers.com/...acelet-mens-casual-date-watch-srpb05j-srpb05/

Seiko Presage Automatic Green Dial Stainless Steel Case Male Business Watch SRPB65J1, *$190* (says "Presage Automatic" in all caps)
https://www.chronograph-divers.com/...eel-case-male-business-watch-srpb65j1-srpb65/

Seiko Japan Presage Automatic 23 Jewels Black Dial Gents Casual Watch SRPB67J1, *$188* (says "Presage Automatic" in all caps)
https://www.chronograph-divers.com/...lack-dial-gents-casual-watch-srpb67j1-srpb67/

Seiko Presage SRP765J1 Automatic Black Dial 24 Jewels Gents 100m Casual Watch *$206* (Roman numerals)
https://www.chronograph-divers.com/...black-dial-24-jewels-gents-100m-casual-watch/

SSA357J1, *$218* (open heart, bracelet, black dial, indices, *sapphire cyrstal?* -- confirm)
https://www.chronograph-divers.com/ssa357j1-seiko-presage-automatic-watch/

SSA355J1, *$218* (same as above, but with white dial, blued hands, *sapphire cyrstal?* -- confirm)
https://www.chronograph-divers.com/...-made-in-japan-automatic-power-reserve-watch/

Here are some representative photos:


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Tres said:


> Almost fell for this deals. Saw a victorinox ambassador for less than $300 on massdrop but the hydroconquest brought me to sobriety.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did u get a Hydroconquest? Good deal?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

joepac said:


> Did u get a Hydroconquest? Good deal?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Nope. Still saving for it. Hopefully soon. And i also hope there will be a new year sale for it.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I never get one, but these Hamilton Khaki Navy dive watches always catch my eye.
> 
> Lemoney is offering 16% cash back at Ashford for the first $70, with 6% rebate after that.
> 
> ...


Lol. I was on the fence with this one too but I bought one last year during BF/CM. I love it. I got the 3 hander bracelet model for like 3 hundred something.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

RyanD said:


> This seller is on the ball. Already got a notice that it is shipping.


Same.

Thank you for posting the Ebates / Rakuten Global 20% cashback offer. I am cleaning up.|>

On the way from this deal:

SARX055








SRP787








Pan Europ








Pioneer


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

The Seiko outlet store (north) in Las Vegas has a case with 75% off if you can find what you are looking for in it. Other's 20-50% off their regular high prices, a few fairly good deals. 

Citizen outlet has a few decent but not great deals, a Grand Touring for $725, that's $25 more than the lowest recent price I've seen.

Good through tomorrow, told me prices going up some for Cyber Monday.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Tres said:


> Nope. Still saving for it. Hopefully soon. And i also hope there will be a new year sale for it.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


If you're in New York or by a Longines AD.









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

MstrDabbles said:


> If you're in New York or by a Longines AD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately i live far away from US soil.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

For those still looking for the Timex Marlin Mechanical reissue, endclothing has it with 20% code "blackfriday". Hurry while stock lasts, these are limited, pulled the trigger on one myself.

https://www.endclothing.com/au/timex-archive-waterbury-vintage-marlin-tw2r47900.html


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

2manywatchs said:


> My Seamaster (2264.50) has a scalloped bezel.
> View attachment 12683727
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a traditional scalloped bezel unless im mistaken, my apologies if so..







The last one you showed their is a coin edge.


----------



## Wanaba (Nov 5, 2017)

P415B said:


> BLACKFRIDAY is the code.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it. Thanks for the help.

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Same.
> 
> Thank you for posting the Ebates / Rakuten Global 20% cashback offer. I am cleaning up.|>
> 
> ...


And you'll end up with enough Rakuten Points for another watch!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'd say the biggest Black Friday-Cyber Monday Weekend disappointment has been eBay.

I've been working it hard, but don't see any remotely special deals.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'd say the biggest Black Friday-Cyber Monday Weekend disappointment has been eBay.
> 
> I've been working it hard, but don't see any remotely special deals.


Jet.com has to be a close second. They had some killer deals on several watches last year and there has been nothing this year.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'd say the biggest Black Friday-Cyber Monday Weekend disappointment has been eBay.
> 
> I've been working it hard, but don't see any remotely special deals.


Same here. Throughout the year i saw better deals.
Brick and mortar have been good. This tissot and 2 other models were 50% out the door. $543 from an AD.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I guess I missed the memo. My family has been using eBates since day one and this is the first time I noticed that they were owned by Rakuten. If I knew this yesterday, I would have been less-stressed about the whole eBates 20% deal.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Here is a traditional scalloped bezel unless im mistaken, my apologies if so..
> View attachment 12684347
> 
> The last one you showed their is a coin edge.


Go and look at a scallop, then a coin. That should sort you out.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I love the deal on the Speedmaster from Ratuken, but how likely is that to not be a counterfeit? The price seems way too good to be true. What guarantees would one have?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Let's stop debating terminology. Neither are coin edge. They are original bezel or scalloped.

8926OB = Original Bezel








Rolex Submariner for reference








Invicta 8926 scalloped bezel







Omega Seamaster with scalloped bezel for reference








Let's give this a rest and get back to deals!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Dad's Rule #1 - When in doubt, throw it out. If you want to move-forward, Here are a few things I would do:

- Review the reviews for the store
- use a payment method that provides protection
- Made sure the watch is new and has the complete kit
- Review the stores return policy - https://ichiba-en.faq.rakuten.co.jp...sion/L3RpbWUvMTUxMTcwOTQ3MC9zaWQvRGJFOHNJeW4=



swank said:


> I love the deal on the Speedmaster from Ratuken, but how likely is that to not be a counterfeit? The price seems way too good to be true. What guarantees would one have?


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Same.
> 
> Thank you for posting the Ebates / Rakuten Global 20% cashback offer. I am cleaning up.|>
> 
> ...


What is the Rakuten Global BF code? Thanks?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

When does the rakuten %20 end?


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172995995150
I want this bad unfortunately my wallet says no. Hope someone snags this up.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks like pretty decent 21mm watch band deals.

When I first saw them, I thought they were calfskin alligator embossed leather or some like that, but some of them show the pics of the backside of the straps which say genuine alligator. I'm still not 100% sure they are all genuine alligator, croco or ostrich though... and they don't say the length, which concerns me a little.

Here is one example. Looks like a pretty decent deal.










https://www.jomashop.com/watch-bands.html?band_width_filter=21+mm&p=1#179961


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> When does the rakuten %20 end?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mannal said:


> View attachment 12684887


Those dates are for the coupon codes and sales, not the cashback. The front page says that the higher cashback rates are for "this weekend", so the 20% might end tonight.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$169 after promo code CMSALE

Citizen Eco Drive Men's Chronograph World Time AT0360-50E AT0360


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> Crown & Buckle's entire web site is discounted 20-40% off, no codes needed. Sale ends on Tuesday, Nov. 28 at 10 AM EST.
> 
> *[url]www.crownandbuckle.com*[/url]
> 
> ...


Bringing it back up again. Sale ends on Tuesday the 28th at 10 AM EST!


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

swank said:


> I love the deal on the Speedmaster from Ratuken, but how likely is that to not be a counterfeit? The price seems way too good to be true. What guarantees would one have?


As far as I can tell, it's not the original/hand-wind movement version, it's an automatic.
You can compare its dial layout to moon watch.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Evine has the Glycine 500m for $538 after 20% off coupon. Have they been any cheaper so far?

"As Is" Glycine Men's 46mm Combat Sub Aquarius Swiss Made Automatic Rubber Strap Watch


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

RyanD said:


> Evine has the Glycine 500m for $538 after 20% off coupon. Have they been any cheaper so far?
> 
> "As Is" Glycine Men's 46mm Combat Sub Aquarius Swiss Made Automatic Rubber Strap Watch


Cheapest I've seen... I have my eye on the orange...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Gregger said:


> Cheapest I've seen... I have my eye on the orange...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The Aquarius is a cool watch and that's as cheap as it's been but it's a big one, 46mm wide and 18mm thick IIRC.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Amazon Warehouse Edox automatic chronograph for $565.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*UPDATE - Lower Price $124.10 after 15% coupon code CMSALE*

*Orient Raven II Orange Dial 200M Diver - $146 - 15% = $124.10 Free Ship to US*

Orient Ray Raven II Automatic 200M FAA02006M9 Men's Watch

Just saw this at Creation Watches. Déjà vu, sort of. Looks like Orient finally got around to releasing the Orange Ray with the new hacking/winding movement. I stumbled onto one of the originals in mid 2015, an Amazon "Lightning Deal". It is perhaps my favorite orange dial diver. Everything is just done right, from the outline handset to the bezel to the applied markers. Also, the shade of orange is perfect in a flat matte that has "attitude" but doesn't scream. Lume is excellent. The bracelet is very good, only minor knock is the hollow end links.

EDIT: Just learned there is a 15% coupon code available. $146 was OK but $124.10 is excellent for this much watch. One word of warning, orange dial watches are addictive!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Email campaign link: https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-17136021&mc_cid=2355936215&mc_eid=752ad4d7af


----------



## Idlecuriosity (Apr 15, 2013)

swank said:


> I love the deal on the Speedmaster from Ratuken, but how likely is that to not be a counterfeit? The price seems way too good to be true. What guarantees would one have?


The 3510.50 is a Speedmaster reduced, not a Speedmaster professional. The 3510.50 has an automatic movement based on the ETA 2892, along with a Dubois-Depraz module added for the chronograph. From physical appearance, compared to the Professional, the watch runs a bit smaller (~38.5mm), the subdials are positioned a bit further to the outside of the dial, and the pushers are not completely aligned with the crown due to the module.

They are really good watches for the money. I bought one from eLady earlier this year for $1150 USD during one of their sales. It was running at +2 seconds on a timegrapher.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

N8G said:


> What is the Rakuten Global BF code? Thanks?


1) Register at Ebates.com
2) Search Ebates cash back stores for Rakuten Global Market
3) Click through until RGM opens in new tab.

I'd suggest registering at RGM as well but you can checkout as a guest.

Cash back seems to report to Ebates account before you receive an email invoice from the seller. I've only completed 3 of 6 transactions. I'm not having any luck with the 1,000 JPY (US$10) coupons and Ebates / Paypal skew the exchange rate in their favor each step but I've still been finding good prices and netting 17-18% cash back plus Rakuten points.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

mannal said:


> Email campaign link: https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-17136021&mc_cid=2355936215&mc_eid=752ad4d7af
> 
> View attachment 12685199


Funny, there were two left when I purchased mine a couple of days ago. Nice value watch if the second hand lines up, something that has been seen according to Amazon reviews, But for $29 I can put up with some things..... That is the price of an average watch band, after all.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

From Time Bum’s BF deal page, I picked up on what I feel might be a couple of exceptional prices (and someone correct me if I’m wrong, I think these may have been added later, as I don’t recall seeing them when the page was first published); anyhoo, the “deals”....BOLDR Odyssey “new” limited edition model (only 100 pieces) in old radium lume and the Swiss STP1-11 movement for $349.30 after 30% off with code BOLDRBLACK. The other standout for me is the BaliHa’i GMT ETA automatic in black for $500, including free USA shipping (read through the Time Bum site as to how to receive the discount; while not “complicated”, per se, there’s a bit more to it than merely entering a discount code).


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

How does the Rakuten 20% cash back works, do you need to insert a coupon code in the coupon field?

I get all the way to the last step, but it won't take the code from the ebates page. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

I logged in to Rakuten from ebates, so I expect the rebate will show up there.

The discount code was a bust for me since I never saw a place to enter it. Oh, well.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Those dates are for the coupon codes and sales, not the cashback. The front page says that the higher cashback rates are for "this weekend", so the 20% might end tonight.


Thanks. Does it matter which seller we choose on RGM to the cash back?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thanks. Does it matter which seller we choose on RGM to the cash back?


I don't think there is a short seller list. The free shipping promotion seems to be restricted to certain sellers.

Just make sure to access Rakuten through ebates. My rebate is already posted to my account, lol. The seller is probably still asleep!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Rakuten Global does not except the BF20 code. The 20% will be a check from eBates. You need to sign up for eBates first, then use eBates to navigate Rakuten Global.



w4tchnut said:


> How does the Rakuten 20% cash back works, do you need to insert a coupon code in the coupon field?
> 
> I get all the way to the last step, but it won't take the code from the ebates page.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

mannal said:


> Rakuten Global does not except the BF20 code. The 20% will be a check from eBates. You need to sign up for eBates first, then use eBates to navigate Rakuten Global.


I did it, hopefully rebate shows up.

Cancelled the Alpina Startimer that I ordered yesterday and picked up the Ball below. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Rakuten owns eBates. If you followed the rules, you should be fine. You should see the transaction under "Shopping Trips".



w4tchnut said:


> I did it, hopefully rebate shows up.
> 
> Cancelled the Alpina Startimer that I ordered yesterday and picked up the Ball below.
> 
> ...


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Armida sale starts Dec.1 good for a 15% discount
thru Dec.24. Use "Christmas" as discount code.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

longislandwatch.com Cyber Monday sale - 15% off all Citizen watches beginning tonight, for the duration of Monday ......

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I want to give a quick shout out to the OP who posted the Martú black Friday sale info, and for all of those who chimed in with their positive experiences. I just ordered a vintage worn brown leather strap for my Alpina Heritage Pilot...can't wait!

Cheers!


----------



## claus1100xx (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm so close to pulling the trigger on this Speedmaster with the ebates code. Anybody know what the import duty is on this when I receive the package in the US?

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/nanaple/item/311-30-42-30-01-005/


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

claus1100xx said:


> I'm so close to pulling the trigger on this Speedmaster with the ebates code. Anybody know what the import duty is on this when I receive the package in the US?
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/nanaple/item/311-30-42-30-01-005/


I don't know whether it's accurate, but I used this site to get an answer to that very question.


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

tommy_boy said:


> I don't know whether it's accurate, but I used this site to get an answer to that very question.


What dis it come out to be ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

claus1100xx said:


> I'm so close to pulling the trigger on this Speedmaster with the ebates code. Anybody know what the import duty is on this when I receive the package in the US?
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/nanaple/item/311-30-42-30-01-005/


Likely nothing if they use post office (email) but otherwise it's like 7-8% iirc


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Anyone still waiting for the $total for the rakutan transaction? I have a feeling my order will get cancelled

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Creation Watches has the Seiko Turtle PADI SRPA21J1 for $254 after the 15% off coupon code. This is a pretty good price, right? Of all the watches I thought I would end up with this weekend, a Seiko Diver was pretty low on the list, but I've always liked the Turtle and never owned one.

http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...-srpa21-srpa21j1-srpa21j-mens-watch-9758.html


----------



## claus1100xx (Jan 13, 2017)

blackberrycubed said:


> What dis it come out to be ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Didn't get the link to work. They said they would contact me.

*Best I could find was this:*

https://hts.usitc.gov/?query=watch

Section 9101 - wristwatches


87¢ each + 6.25% on the case and strap, band or bracelet + 5.3% on the battery

At approx $3315 it would be around $207 -> might only be $157 duty as the first $800 are tax exempt

*If I am doing the math right we are looking at:*

$3315 (paid to seller) - $663 (20% ebates check) + $207 (import duty/worst case) = $2859 -> we know the watch is new but no warranty and questionable box/accessories. *Also no returns are accepted*

My last question mark is local state taxes. As the package has been declared you technically have to pay sales tax to your state. Now the deal got considerably worse in my opinion.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

BrandonH79 said:


> Creation Watches has the Seiko Turtle PADI SRPA21J1 for $254 after the 15% off coupon code. This is a pretty good price, right? Of all the watches I thought I would end up with this weekend, a Seiko Diver was pretty low on the list, but I've always liked the Turtle and never owned one.
> 
> Seiko Prospex PADI Automatic Diver's 200M Japan Made SRPA21 SRPA21J1 SRPA21J Men's Watch


What 15% off coupon? Please share.


----------



## Lovedogs (Nov 10, 2017)

All of you wise folks on WUS: what are thoughts about the quality of Certina DS First? Found it for $269 and like the look, but don't want to spend money on something known to be poor quality.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

FWIW, I’ve ordered watches from Japan and Singapore (never Rakuten) and was not asked to pay duty.


----------



## claus1100xx (Jan 13, 2017)

BrandonH79 said:


> FWIW, I've ordered watches from Japan and Singapore (never Rakuten) and was not asked to pay duty.


Brandon - what was the value of those watches? I read the first $800 is tax exempt.


----------



## claus1100xx (Jan 13, 2017)

BrandonH79 said:


> FWIW, I've ordered watches from Japan and Singapore (never Rakuten) and was not asked to pay duty.


Sorry double post.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Don't go looking for trouble. Some of the stores don't process orders over the weekend and its 0640 in Japan.



rogt said:


> Anyone still waiting for the $total for the rakutan transaction? I have a feeling my order will get cancelled
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

claus1100xx said:


> Brandon - what was the value of those watches? I read the first $800 is tax exempt.


Many prices, to be honest. I ordered a $2400 Grand Seiko from Japan and also a $3500 vintage Tudor from Switzerland.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Rocat said:


> What 15% off coupon? Please share.


Select watches are 15% off with code CMSALE. All others are 8% off with code CYBERMONDAY.

Here are the "select watches". Several Orients and Seikos (mostly Seiko 5's):

http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...E!&utm_term=Cyber-Monday-Sale-CW-5-HdrImg_jpg


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

If the carrier is FedEx, you will get hit with a bill for sure. USPS is hit or miss sometimes. 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

claus1100xx said:


> Brandon - what was the value of those watches? I read the first $800 is tax exempt.


FWIW, up to $800 is exempt (not exemptED). If it's over $800, it's not exempt. In other words, a $799 watch has $0 which is subject to tax. A $1,000 watch has $1,000 which is subject to tax, not $200, which is a common misconception. But again, ymmv with the various postal carriers - application of import tax seems to vary wildly.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## claus1100xx (Jan 13, 2017)

Disneydave said:


> FWIW, up to $800 is exempt (not exemptED). If it's over $800, it's not exempt. In other words, a $799 watch has $0 which is subject to tax. A $1,000 watch has $1,000 which is subject to tax, not $200, which is a common misconception. But again, ymmv with the various postal carriers - application of import tax seems to vary wildly.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Dave - thanks for the clarification. That's how I thought it would work as well.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

BrandonH79 said:


> Creation Watches has the Seiko Turtle PADI SRPA21J1 for $254 after the 15% off coupon code. This is a pretty good price, right? Of all the watches I thought I would end up with this weekend, a Seiko Diver was pretty low on the list, but I've always liked the Turtle and never owned one.
> 
> Seiko Prospex PADI Automatic Diver's 200M Japan Made SRPA21 SRPA21J1 SRPA21J Men's Watch


Almost ordered that one til I read some of
the feedback on Creation's CS if there's an
issue with your new watch. Didn't sound 
like they were to eager to help, so I passed.

Found the PADI Turtle on Kohl's for a few 
buck's more even with having to pay sale's
tax, went for that deal.

Prolly won't see it before Christmas as my 
will get it and stash away til then. Cool by me,
I'm gonna end up with a watch that I've 
liked the the look of and wanted since they 
were released.

I think the coupon code is on Creation's site.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Lovedogs said:


> All of you wise folks on WUS: what are thoughts about the quality of Certina DS First? Found it for $269 and like the look, but don't want to spend money on something known to be poor quality.


I don't have a First but a DS Action Diver. Certina being a Swatch brand you'll find in similar quality to Hamilton.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

WTM said:


> Almost ordered that one til I read some of
> the feedback on Creation's CS if there's an
> issue with your new watch. Didn't sound
> like they were to eager to help, so I passed.


Yeah. I've ordered a few Seikos from Creation, but never had an issue, so I'm not familiar with customer service. Shipping has always been fast.


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

w4tchnut said:


> I did it, hopefully rebate shows up.
> 
> Cancelled the Alpina Startimer that I ordered yesterday and picked up the Ball below.
> 
> ...


Do you have a link to this Ball Fireman? I'm having a tough time finding Ball watches through searches.

Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Gorem (Apr 22, 2016)

rogt said:


> Anyone still waiting for the $total for the rakutan transaction? I have a feeling my order will get cancelled
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I've order a few times from rakuten before. don't worry they'll take a few days to process (no processing during weekend) and bill you the total cost including shipping.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Fwiw, all those asking about import duties to the US. I recently had a watch shipped to me via FedEx from Japan. Watch value was about 1900. They had me fill out a watch worksheet that breaks down the value of the watch (case, movement, bracelet/strap). I didn't immediately get charged with customs, but FedEx did Mail me a bill for about 30 dollars in customs duties for the watch. Not too bad for a $2k watch. If someone would like to know, I can dig up the break down of valuation I used. Also, I've had other watches sent via normal postal service and have never been charged duty. 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

BStu185 said:


> Do you have a link to this Ball Fireman? I'm having a tough time finding Ball watches through searches.
> 
> Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


Try this. There are a few. 
https://global.rakuten.com/en/search/?k=ball+watch&tl=301981

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

audiolab1 said:


> I want to give a quick shout out to the OP who posted the Martú black Friday sale info, and for all of those who chimed in with their positive experiences. I just ordered a vintage worn brown leather strap for my Alpina Heritage Pilot...can't wait!
> 
> Cheers!


I second this statement! Didn't find any compelling watches (as of yet), but dropped an order for a couple Martu straps based on opinions presented here.

Thanks guys.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

My rakuten order got cancelled out of stock ... Oh well

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ashford Cyber monday is up but I don't see anything much more different than the BF sale until yesterday...

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/cat680070.cid


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

thought this was pretty funny depending upon how it is supposed to be pronounced, ha ha...intentional?
https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/gloster/item/wawt-ranger-bkwhtslsl/


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Sarbie said:


> thought this was pretty funny depending upon how it is supposed to be pronounced, ha ha...intentional?
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/gloster/item/wawt-ranger-bkwhtslsl/


Aside from the name something funny, I have a few other watches, and they're actually great quality for the price.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

monza06 said:


> Ashford Cyber monday is up but I don't see anything much more different than the BF sale until yesterday...
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/cat680070.cid


I think this was just added








https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jacob-&-co./five-time-zone/JC-124.pid


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> *UPDATE - Lower Price $124.10 after 15% coupon code CMSALE*
> 
> *Orient Raven II Orange Dial 200M Diver - $146 - 15% = $124.10 Free Ship to US*
> 
> ...


Reading thru other posts, learned that a 15% coupon code is offered that brings the price down to $124.10. Updated my previous post but felt this deal is worth a second post in case it was missed. This is a fun to watch to wear!


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

monza06 said:


> Ashford Cyber monday is up but I don't see anything much more different than the BF sale until yesterday...
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/cat680070.cid










https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...averick-gs/241434.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=64

Don't recall that one being on there. Decent price, not the lowest ever. It's a nice watch though and usually gets a comment when I wear it where more expensive stuff goes un-noticed.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

impetusera said:


> View attachment 12686035
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...averick-gs/241434.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=64
> 
> Don't recall that one being on there. Decent price, not the lowest ever. It's a nice watch though and usually gets a comment when I wear it where more expensive stuff goes un-noticed.


$165


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Terrascope under $700 anyone?









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## all74 (Mar 9, 2014)

Certina Podium for $239. That's exactly the same amount that Ofrei is asking for the movement on its own!

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds-podium/C001-407-16-087-00.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=218










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

thats what i payed for the white version last year to ashford. its a great watch. almost perfect (snap back, no screw in and also the lug width is odd 19mm)
the lume is interesting too (blueish).
my (now already) ex loves it and gets tons of compliments from guys at the office (wearing IWC and similar)

GO FOR IT!

EDIT: ok maybe it was 229 last year?



all74 said:


> Certina Podium for $239. That's exactly the same amount that Ofrei is asking for the movement on its own!
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds-podium/C001-407-16-087-00.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=218
> 
> ...


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

$775 for this RW is not bad , not sure if it's the lowest ever though

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...raph-automatic-men-s-watch-7730-stc-60112.htm


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

NOT A DEAL

side note:

dont be angry on ashford not offering proper deals this year. we did almost make it belly up with the ebsave fiasco last year 
i did order one new watch (still waiting for invoice) and one used (already cleared payment) from rakuten, cashback shows a ridiculous 1250 usd now... eager to see how this all ends

also ordered some fossil straps, forgot about the 5 percent befrugal cashback  (did spend 200 total for me and some friends)

ordered some LHL straps, just to see whats the buzz about, but i have to say i dont like the untappered design and the stitching could be more pronounced. but at 14 bucks, what the hell.

currently filling shopping cart at martus (just based on your reviews), do you guys know what is the avarage lead time after the holiday madness? i do like handmade straps, but i always ordered these in person back in europe 

thank you all for all the juicy posts i appreciate (my wallet does not tho)

also looking for a deal on SUUNTO SPARTAN ULTRA (HR, titanium) if anyone bumps into some...


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

feltharg said:


> currently filling shopping cart at martus (just based on your reviews), do you guys know what is the avarage lead time after the holiday madness? i do like handmade straps, but i always ordered these in person back in europe


I expect it will be two or three weeks before I see anything from her, due to the time it takes to get out of Santiago. I have watched a strap sit there for over a week before it moves to the US.

But I assure you, it's well worth the wait.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

I think the Rakuten 20% Ebates deal just ended. I'm seeing 3% now. I got a purchase in just in time. Thanks to all who mentioned it. I'm excited about my first Rakuten experience being a good deal.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Make sure you are going to Rakuten Global. eBates 20% is still valid.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/?scli...cbtglobal_usbrandpuresnen_en_nonrlsa_nonpromo



3WR said:


> I think the Rakuten 20% Ebates deal just ended. I'm seeing 3% now. I got a purchase in just in time. Thanks to all who mentioned it. I'm excited about my first Rakuten experience being a good deal.


----------



## skobb (Sep 19, 2017)

BStu185 said:


> Do you have a link to this Ball Fireman? I'm having a tough time finding Ball watches through searches.
> 
> Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


Account Login It's in black on the Ball My Offer site as well. Not sure which would be the better deal, I think people were saying around 65% off rrp bids were being accepted?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Casio DW5600E-1V G-Shock* Classic Digital Watch - *$38.97
*45mm resin case, 200M WR, EL backlight, 1/100th second stopwatch, Countdown Timer, Auto-repeat function, Hourly Time Signal, Auto Calendar (pre-programmed until the year 2039)


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

capisce1987 said:


> longislandwatch.com Cyber Monday sale - 15% off all Citizen watches beginning tonight, for the duration of Monday ......
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Whelp... to me it isn't a "sale" if you jack the prices up right before the sale! I was previewing the deals and seriously watched a Citizen watch jump in price within just a couple of minutes of me looking at it (they must be updating now). Wanna guess how much the price went up? Yup... went up 15%. I've had a good experience with Long Island Watch before, so I don't really want to dis them, just be aware that the "sale" prices may not be any different than what you've seen over Black Friday weekend.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Bulova Accu Swiss Tellaro 63B188* Automatic Watch - *$184.99*
Sellita SW200 movement, 42.mm SS case, Anti-Reflective sapphire crystal, 30M WR, Grey sunray dial


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> *Bulova Accu Swiss Tellaro 63B188* Automatic Watch - *$184.99*
> Selita SW200 movement, 42.mm SS case, Anti-Reflective sapphire crystal, 30M WR, Grey sunray dial


Sorry .... but it is attracting the wrong crowd; from Amazon review: "Its's a sharp watch for sure. The only reason why I am leaving it 2 stars is because it stopped working in about 9 months of ownership. I was babying this watch too. One day I was walking and noticed that it wasn't working. You can hear some parts rattling around inside. I am tarting a warranty claim, but these guys definitely are not making the process easy. I will write an update as to how this process will work"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Orient Star Classic WZ0231EL - *$315*
38.5mm x 13.1mm stainless steel case, 50M WR, Caliber 40N51 22-Jewel hacking movement, display back


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

watchout said:


> Sorry but it is attracting the wrong crowd


Because Bulova, Accu Swiss and Sellita are known to be junk in F71? One Amazon review is hardly proof of anything, especially with well known commodities.

Bulova is a well regarded American watchmaker, currently owned by Citizen. Their Accu Swiss line is considered one of the _Best Bang for Your Buck_, Swiss Made watch series around. Sellita, while not as vaunted as ETA, makes a quality line of Swiss movements based on ETA calibers. A bad one can always slip through, but it's odd that this Amazon reviewer is having such a hard time with his RMA, considering Amazon's return policy. Might his broken watch be a result of abuse or neglect, instead of faulty construction?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> Because Bulova, Accu Swiss and Sellita are known to be junk in F71? One Amazon review is hardly proof of anything, especially with well known commodities.
> 
> Bulova is a well regarded American watchmaker, currently owner by Citizen. Their Accu Swiss line is considered one of the Best Bang for Your Buck, Swiss Made watch series around. Sellita, while not as vaunted as ETA, makes a quality line of Swiss movements based on ETA calibers. A bad one can always slip through, but it's odd that this Amazon reviewer is having such a hard time with his RMA, considering Amazon's return policy. Might his broken watch be a result of abuse or neglect, instead of faulty construction?


Come on HoustonReal!, I was kidding about people not appreciating the automatic movement: "One day I was walking and noticed that it wasn't working. You can hear some parts rattling around inside".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Duplicate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Bulova lunar 96B213 292CAD Amazon.Ca


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

MstrDabbles said:


> Terrascope under $700 anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's very tempting, do these where very large? 44mm on my 6.75in wrist seems like a bad idea, but the lug to lug seems doable...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

watchout said:


> Come on HoustonReal!, I was kidding about people not appreciating the automatic movement: "One day I was walking and noticed that it wasn't working. You can hear some parts rattling around inside".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry! I often get trolled for posting deals on Chinese made watches, even ones with Seiko or Miyota movements. It's easy to get too sensitive sometimes.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Just received shipping notification from Rakuten.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

BStu185 said:


> Do you have a link to this Ball
> 
> Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


It is either right or left spermatic cord !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

watchout said:


> Come on HoustonReal!, I was kidding about people not appreciating the automatic movement: "One day I was walking and noticed that it wasn't working. You can hear some parts rattling around inside".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually I have seen a few mentions of Sellita movements with screws that come loose. Of course it is a Swiss movement though and clones of ETA plus they also did manufacturing for ETA at some point. In anycase I try to stick with ETA movements.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> Orient Star Classic WZ0231EL - *$315*
> 38.5mm x 13.1mm stainless steel case, 50M WR, Caliber 40N51 22-Jewel hacking movement, display back


Google shopping shows $273 from creation watches:
Orient Star Classic Automatic Power Reserve SAF02002B0 Men's Watch


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

johnMcKlane said:


> Bulova lunar 96B213 292CAD Amazon.Ca


I'd be a buyer if US prices get there. That's $229!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

thedius said:


> Thanks Ryan but I was looking for this one:
> 
> View attachment 12683961
> 
> ...


There are some 7751 watches by Longines on sale at Jomashop. Less than an Eterna Tangaroa Moonphase on ebay and possibly better finished:

Longines Master Collection Automatic Chronograph Men's Watch L27734783 (ETA 7751 movement)
*$2370.00*
https://www.jomashop.com/longines-watch-27734783.html










Then there is a number of styles available with the Longines Calibre L678 movement, which is based on the ETA 7751. Dial: white or black, Band: leather or bracelet.
*$2175.00 - $2395.00
*https://www.jomashop.com/longines-watch-l2-773-4-51-7.html










Googling around, these look the best prices on these models.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

mannal said:


> Make sure you are going to Rakuten Global. eBates 20% is still valid.
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/?scli...cbtglobal_usbrandpuresnen_en_nonrlsa_nonpromo


Yep, you're right. My bad. I had just been on Ebates site and watched a "Countdown to Cyber Monday Sale" banner thing tick away and reach 0:00. Went back to Rakuten to see if that was affected or if it had a new, better rebate or whatever. Must have ended up at non-Global one.

Let the buying continue!


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> I'd be a buyer if US prices get there. That's $229!


Might be a dumb question but what's the hype about the Bulova moon watch?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> I'd be a buyer if US prices get there. That's $229!


Did you check Amazon US? 
https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Unisex-Accutron-II-96B213/dp/B00I6BKKH8


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

i have a 17cm wrist and bought three JR last year. i hate oversized watches, but this beauty fits so nicely... dont be worried about the 44mm, wears much smaller and actually sits nicely on your wrist because of super short lugs.
sorry for enabling 



solstice15 said:


> That's very tempting, do these where very large? 44mm on my 6.75in wrist seems like a bad idea, but the lug to lug seems doable...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Might be a dumb question but what's the hype about the Bulova moon watch?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


History. Use google.
https://www.bulova.com/products/96b251


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Is $1,138.99 a good deal for T0704051641100?

https://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-leather-skeleton-dial-tissot-tist0704051641100


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

solstice15 said:


> That's very tempting, do these where very large? 44mm on my 6.75in wrist seems like a bad idea, but the lug to lug seems doable...


It's fine, but be aware that 44mm is average dimension. More like 46mm from 3 to 9, and 42mm from 6 to 12, hence the short lug to lug.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

taike said:


> History. Use google.
> https://www.bulova.com/products/96b251


And accuracy. My moonwatch is accurate within less than a second per month. Plus, it's just a fantastic looking watch in person.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> Did you check Amazon US?
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Unisex-Accutron-II-96B213/dp/B00I6BKKH8


Yes, unfortunately $299 USD is more than $229 USD.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Invicta has the LE Disney Automatic for $69. I don't follow these closely enough to know if it's an all time low but the same watch is $139 at Amazon. I remember this being a popular watch several months ago.

https://invictastores.com/holiday-d...mm-stainless-steel-case-blue-dial-model-24608


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> I couldn't help myself. Figured I could easily return it to our local Macy's. I'll let y'all know what shows up.
> 
> FWIW, the back in Macy's photo doesn't say "Made in Japan" as other GW-5000HR watches do (based on Google image searches). And it appears to be silver, where the GW-5000HR watch backs appear to have a black finish. Finally, real GW-5000HR watch backs appear to have a sort of serial number on them.


Any update?

TIA


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> Yes, unfortunately $299 USD is more than $229 USD.


Now I see from the other posts that you are not talking about the Bulova model # in the post you replied to initially.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I paid $1,400 for mine about 4 years ago. Got it at an AD.



dumpweed said:


> Is $1,138.99 a good deal for T0704051641100?
> 
> https://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-leather-skeleton-dial-tissot-tist0704051641100
> 
> ...


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

looks like the martu code is not working anymore


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> There are some 7751 watches by Longines on sale at Jomashop. Less than an Eterna Tangaroa Moonphase on ebay and possibly better finished:
> 
> Longines Master Collection Automatic Chronograph Men's Watch L27734783 (ETA 7751 movement)
> *$2370.00*
> ...


I would dare to say the eterna looks better...

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> From Time Bum's BF deal page, I picked up on what I feel might be a couple of exceptional prices (and someone correct me if I'm wrong, I think these may have been added later, as I don't recall seeing them when the page was first published); anyhoo, the "deals"....BOLDR Odyssey "new" limited edition model (only 100 pieces) in old radium lume and the Swiss STP1-11 movement for $349.30 after 30% off with code BOLDRBLACK. The other standout for me is the BaliHa'i GMT ETA automatic in black for $500, including free USA shipping (read through the Time Bum site as to how to receive the discount; while not "complicated", per se, there's a bit more to it than merely entering a discount code).


Thanks man! Very little has caught my eye this Black Friday, but I have been focusing on getting a couple SS divers. I got in on the Citizen Eco-Zilla from Amazon for $142. I wasn't even aware of the Boldr Odyssey. Definitely ticked all of the boxes for me. I missed out on the Zelos Hammerhead bronze watch earlier this year and this one reminds me a lot of that case design, but even better (plus at half the price with a Swiss movement). I ordered the one you did with the vintage lume. Thanks again for the lead!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

feltharg said:


> looks like the martu code is not working anymore


Send her an email. Ask her to honor the 30% discount. Ya never know.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Did you check Amazon US?
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Unisex-Accutron-II-96B213/dp/B00I6BKKH8


Got this version 96b213 Surveyor yesterday with BeFrugal/eBay BIN for under $120:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/292251498180

"BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY"


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> Terrascope under $700 anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the blue one I ordered on bracelet for $799 ($716 net) was a good deal as it is back up to $1600 now, assuming the $599 deal is gone for good. I have heard the bracelets are around $650 from JR but other straps start around $130 direct from JR. Best to order one on bracelet if you think you will want the bracelet down the road.

i just read the blue dial version is a lacquer dial. I'm pumped, a lacquer dial has been on my list, hope it doesn't wear bigger than the pan europ chrono.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Dont do it, the Speedmaster Pro MOTM cost US$3500 brand new with AD warranty, go to an AD and do some negotiating or find a middle man who buys these from Europe for you



claus1100xx said:


> Didn't get the link to work. They said they would contact me.
> 
> *Best I could find was this:*
> 
> ...


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Got it yesterday with BeFrugal/eBay BIN for under $120:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/292251498180
> 
> "BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY"


I have been curious about that seller's refurbished products. How is the condition of the watch?


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

UAconcorde said:


> Dont do it, the Speedmaster Pro MOTM cost US$3500 brand new with AD warranty, go to an AD and do some negotiating or find a middle man who buys these from Europe for you


like do hardcore negotiation, bring cash in exact amount, slap them on the counter, and just after they agree, pick up the cash and ask to use credit card instead LOL


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Might be a dumb question but what's the hype about the Bulova moon watch?


Actually there are 3 versions, search recent threads here in affordables forum

- 96B251 metal on Nato
- 96B258 metal on bracelet
- 98A186 black PVD no-date on leather nato


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

johnMcKlane said:


> Bulova lunar 96B213 292CAD Amazon.Ca


Bulova 96b213 model is correctly called "Surveyor"


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> I have been curious about that seller's refurbished products. How is the condition of the watch?


Condition have been new from watcheshalfprice. This will be My 7th Bulova from them. Watches are usually department store restocks in original packaging as new.

Accu-Swiss automatic chronos



Lobsters



Surveyors


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

dumpweed said:


> Any update?
> 
> TIA


As predicted, the $99 G-Shock was just the $99 G-Shock that matched the item number. The tantalizing screw-back case shown in the photo did not arrive in the box. The return went easily.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Kirk B said:


> Thanks man! Very little has caught my eye this Black Friday, but I have been focusing on getting a couple SS divers. I got in on the Citizen Eco-Zilla from Amazon for $142. I wasn't even aware of the Boldr Odyssey. Definitely ticked all of the boxes for me. I missed out on the Zelos Hammerhead bronze watch earlier this year and this one reminds me a lot of that case design, but even better (plus at half the price with a Swiss movement). I ordered the one you did with the vintage lume. Thanks again for the lead!


You're quite welcome! I actually didn't purchase either of those (yet, lol!)....I more so meant that I picked up on the fact that I thought these were standout deals. Glad you thought so as well! There's still a chance I might jump on that BOLDR myself. And while a good price, I'd be more tempted on the BaliHa'i if it weren't limited to the black PVD version.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Condition have been new from watcheshalfprice. This will be My 7th Bulova from them. Watches are usually department store restocks in original packaging as new.


Same here. I've only bought a few Geminis from them, but they were new in package.


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

incredible how much bigger the PVD looks from every angle. What a great opportunity we have here to compare. thankyou.

yankeexpress post #16021


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Actually there are 3 versions, search recent threads here in affordables forum
> 
> - 96B251 metal on Nato
> - 96B258 metal on bracelet
> - 98A186 black PVD no-date on leather nato


You can even throw in the "closer to original" mods.









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Condition have been new from watcheshalfprice. This will be My 7th Bulova from them. Watches are usually department store restocks in original packaging as new.





MaxIcon said:


> Same here. I've only bought a few Geminis from them, but they were new in package.


Good enough for me. In for a 96B210 snorkel. Haven't bought a watch since this summer, so I'm due


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Kirk B said:


> Thanks man! Very little has caught my eye this Black Friday, but I have been focusing on getting a couple SS divers. I got in on the Citizen Eco-Zilla from Amazon for $142. I wasn't even aware of the Boldr Odyssey. Definitely ticked all of the boxes for me. I missed out on the Zelos Hammerhead bronze watch earlier this year and this one reminds me a lot of that case design, but even better (plus at half the price with a Swiss movement). I ordered the one you did with the vintage lume. Thanks again for the lead!


Damn for the zilla. Where can I find the deal? Still available?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Fossil straps price cut after black friday. $8 straps now $5, but no discount code. https://www.fossil.com/us/en/men/sale/watches.orderBy3.html?filter=xf_cas_f32_ntk_cs:Watch Straps


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> I have been curious about that seller's refurbished products. How is the condition of the watch?


I have a handful. Some are like new, others have some funny scratches, dings and scuffs in really funny places. One looks like someone's attacked it with a scouring pad perpendicular to the grain of the brushing and another has a crown that feels like it's interfering with the case.



cel4145 said:


> Good enough for me. In for a 96B210 snorkel. Haven't bought a watch since this summer, so I'm due


While a great looking watch, sadly the edge of the Snorkel's 2 o'clock crown digs into my wristbone. Everyone's different but it might be something worth considering.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Bulova Accu Swiss Tellaro 63B188* Automatic Watch - *$184.99*
> Sellita SW200 movement, 42.mm SS case, Anti-Reflective sapphire crystal, 30M WR, Grey sunray dial


What i dont like about the accuswiss line is the font they used. If only the font is the same with the bulova's font.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

Will only take US Issued Credit Card even on Paypal.



taike said:


> Fossil straps price cut after black friday. $8 straps now $5, but no discount code. https://www.fossil.com/us/en/men/sale/watches.orderBy3.html?filter=xf_cas_f32_ntk_cs:Watch Straps


----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

So, after waiting for the rakuten seller to send me the paypal invoice for the Oris Diver 65. this comes to about ~USD970 after the 20% cashback from ebates.









the Nylon Strap version is selling now for USD958 at CertifiedWatchStore with 4% cashback from ebates bringing it to about USD920

I was deciding between this or a used Speedmaster Reduced 3510.50 at about ~USD1060 but the speedmaster seller will not accept paypal and insist on bank transfer only. so Oris it is



seabiscuit23 said:


> Same thing with me. now waiting for them to send the final cost with shipping and to pay via paypal. I wonder if the cashback will still be given let's say the seller confirmed the price after the 20% cashback in ebates is over..?? until when is this 20% cashback in ebates?


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks to all who posted and reaffirmed the Ebates x Rakuten Global cashback. I have a Seiko SBDN045 headed my way (just received the shipping notice). Seller WATCHSHOP was on point with kickass pricing, $348 plus $14 shipping, with $65 worth of cashback made it the best ever price for this watch.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> From Time Bum's BF deal page, I picked up on what I feel might be a couple of exceptional prices (and someone correct me if I'm wrong, I think these may have been added later, as I don't recall seeing them when the page was first published); anyhoo, the "deals"....BOLDR Odyssey "new" limited edition model (only 100 pieces) in old radium lume and the Swiss STP1-11 movement for $349.30 after 30% off with code BOLDRBLACK. The other standout for me is the BaliHa'i GMT ETA automatic in black for $500, including free USA shipping (read through the Time Bum site as to how to receive the discount; while not "complicated", per se, there's a bit more to it than merely entering a discount code).


I'm tempted by that Bouldr, but it's a big hunk of metal. Not sure my 7.25" wrist could handle such a beast... 16mm is a fair old height.

Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumpweed said:


> Is $1,138.99 a good deal for T0704051641100?
> 
> https://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-leather-skeleton-dial-tissot-tist0704051641100


I got mine for $900 from Amazon a while back. Great looking watch.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Condition have been new from watcheshalfprice. This will be My 7th Bulova from them. Watches are usually department store restocks in original packaging as new.
> 
> Accu-Swiss automatic chronos
> 
> ...


I have a feeling that you may like Bulovas...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> Invicta has the LE Disney Automatic for $69. I don't follow these closely enough to know if it's an all time low but the same watch is $139 at Amazon. I remember this being a popular watch several months ago.
> 
> https://invictastores.com/holiday-d...mm-stainless-steel-case-blue-dial-model-24608
> 
> View attachment 12686253


Thanks for this link. I've been looking at these for a few days. Even with standard $12 shipping. It's better than the Amazon prices.

Now, what to do with that big, useless, watch case.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

bobski said:


> I have a feeling that you may like Bulovas...


And G Shocks and Seikos and micros and indies. Yankee likes them all...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Cool! I used the Watch-Shop as-well. So-far, they have been excellent communicators and responded immediately to my request to waive shipping. I received shipping notification last night and if this goes like my last 2 Rakuten orders, it should arrive on-time.

I did have an issue with what eBates (light $45). I've already communicated with eBates and they are looking into it. It looks like something got messed up when-we went from Yen to USD.



phoenix844884 said:


> Thanks to all who posted and reaffirmed the Ebates x Rakuten Global cashback. I have a Seiko SBDN045 headed my way (just received the shipping notice). Seller WATCHSHOP was on point with kickass pricing, $348 plus $14 shipping, with $65 worth of cashback made it the best ever price for this watch.
> View attachment 12686827


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Samurai deals at Kohls. Gotta love those stackables.









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Amazon has their G-2900F for $37.82

It is a good price and has a very good feature set.

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-G290...8&qid=1511790514&sr=8-1&keywords=casio+g-2900


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Nope...

He just like watches ! .

I am still waiting to see Mr. Y SOTC one day !!!


yankeexpress said:


> Condition have been new from watcheshalfprice. This will be My 7th Bulova from them. Watches are usually department store restocks in original packaging as new.
> 
> Accu-Swiss automatic chronos
> 
> ...





bobski said:


> I have a feeling that you may like Bulovas...


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

MstrDabbles said:


> Samurai deals at Kohls. Gotta love those stackables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Care to share those discount codes? I seem to be a bit behind the Kohls program..... thanx


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

cornorama said:


> Care to share those discount codes? I seem to be a bit behind the Kohls program..... thanx


Here you go.









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I got mine for $900 from Amazon a while back. Great looking watch.


That's a good price, did you get it used?


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Swayndo said:


> I'm tempted by that Bouldr, but it's a big hunk of metal. Not sure my 7.25" wrist could handle such a beast... 16mm is a fair old height.
> 
> Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


It fits perfect on my 7.25"! I'm really in love with mine and the company has been nothing but a pleasure to deal with (ordered an extra bezel, they're active on the dive forum...).









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Bulova moon watch: $299

Bulova Men's Lunar Pilot Chronograph Watch 96B251 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AJE2WAW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fGchAbNY72VYR

Is.this a good deal ?

Hope.so for some !


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

Semi good deal. They went as loď as 220 in This strap version last year



goyoneuff said:


> Bulova moon watch: $299
> 
> Bulova Men's Lunar Pilot Chronograph Watch 96B251 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AJE2WAW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fGchAbNY72VYR
> 
> ...


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

goyoneuff said:


> Bulova moon watch: $299
> 
> Bulova Men's Lunar Pilot Chronograph Watch 96B251 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AJE2WAW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fGchAbNY72VYR
> 
> ...


It's a good deal but it's been there before. I bought mine on bracelet for $319.90 1SEPT. Keep in mind the OEM bracelet won't fit the strap version if you're inclined to think you might pick a bracelet up later.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

petalz said:


> Damn for the zilla. Where can I find the deal? Still available?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Citizen Eco-Zilla on rubber strap was on Amazon for $149 last week. My Amazon store card brought it down to $142. However, it was some kind of limited time deal (similar to a lightning deal) in that there was a count-down clock on the deal, but no limit as there usually is with lightning deals. So the deal is gone now and the price is back up. The watch may be a bit too big for my taste and I usually steer clear of quartz watches, so I'll let you know if I decide not to keep it.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Chirv said:


> It fits perfect on my 7.25"! I'm really in love with mine and the company has been nothing but a pleasure to deal with (ordered an extra bezel, they're active on the dive forum...).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I have a 7.25" wrist too and don't anticipate any issues. I noted that in a lot of the reviews the wrist shots were on 7.25" wrists and looked good. I think that's an entirely personal thing though as to what you feel comfortable wearing. I'm personally going to try to balance out the weight with a steel bracelet. It's probably going to be a heavy combination though.

So here's the "bargain" part of this post. I got a very nice Strapcode bracelet off of Amazon here:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01JFM7G82/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Strapcode is running a deal now (not sure if they usually do this) for free shipping. Amazon lists it as $7.50 for shipping, but at checkout the shipping gets credited back. With my Amazon store card I was able to get what appears to be a super high quality SS bracelet for $69.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Bulova 96b213 model is correctly called "Surveyor"


Wrong number my bad.

*Bulova Men's 96B251 Chronograph Stainless Steel and Leather Special Edition Moon Watch*

*292 CAD
amazon.ca*


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Jomas shop Oris Aquis men size diver watch going at this low? Absolutely crazy.

https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-733-7653-4722rs.html


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Triton9 said:


> Jomas shop Oris Aquis men size diver watch going at this low? Absolutely crazy.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-733-7653-4722rs.html


$649


----------



## SPEIRMOOR (Sep 1, 2015)

Anyone familiar with Jacobtime.com? I've posted my search before for the Bulova Archive 96K101 ie The Stars and Stripes. First one I've seen this hunting season to dip to the $399 mark


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Used them twice. Most recent was a VSA purchase. No issues to report.



SPEIRMOOR said:


> Anyone familiar with Jacobtime.com? I've posted my search before for the Bulova Archive 96K101 ie The Stars and Stripes. First one I've seen this hunting season to dip to the $399 mark


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

taike said:


> Fossil straps price cut after black friday. $8 straps now $5, but no discount code. https://www.fossil.com/us/en/men/sale/watches.orderBy3.html?filter=xf_cas_f32_ntk_cs:Watch Straps


Thanks for sharing! For $5, couldn't go wrong with this https://www.fossil.com/us/en/products/22mm-black-leather-watch-strap-sku-s221249p.html#


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Triton9 said:


> Jomas shop Oris Aquis men size diver watch going at this low? Absolutely crazy.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-733-7653-4722rs.html


I posted this deal for both colors being offered two days ago, where have you been? ;-)
Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #6 (2017) - Page 1571


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Todd Snyder has 30% off today, including their Timex watches. Code "CYBER30". https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/watches
The Marlin has already sold out. I dig "The Military Watch" but a heads up - the "M2" version doesn't say the case is stainless but "silver tone". I have a couple Timex Scout models which are much cheaper with an alloy case but the style and proportions are great, imo.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

SPEIRMOOR said:


> Anyone familiar with Jacobtime.com? I've posted my search before for the Bulova Archive 96K101 ie The Stars and Stripes. First one I've seen this hunting season to dip to the $399 mark


I've previously dealt with them and found them to be a reliable and honest seller.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> Bulova moon watch: $299
> 
> Bulova Men's Lunar Pilot Chronograph Watch 96B251 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AJE2WAW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fGchAbNY72VYR
> 
> ...


My wife snagged this on Amazon about this time last year for my Xmas present--on steel bracelet, it was $244 new. The steel bracelet is so darn nice, comfy and looks wise, that it embarrasses some of the steel bracelets on my more expensive watches. More comfy than the Omega Planet Ocean 45.5 steel bracelet, for example.

I can't recommend enough that buying this initially with the Bulova steel bracelet's the way to go. Overall, the watch wears big. I'd like to try it on a Perlon strap, but I've a hunch it might be too big a hunk for a thin Perlon strap. Lovely watch though--it will likely be in my 'final five' out of several dozen, if I ever get around to thinning the herd....


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

goyoneuff said:


> Nope...
> 
> He just like watches ! .
> 
> I am still waiting to see Mr. Y SOTC one day !!!


I think he is waiting to see the state of HIS collection - Hubble/NASA hasn't yet sent him the pics..and that's just for the Bulovas


----------



## KlausD (Mar 11, 2015)

MstrDabbles said:


> Samurai deals at Kohls. Gotta love those stackables.
> From Rick's LG G6


I was ready to go on this until I saw that it's not Sapphire crystal.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

What's a good price for the Bulova moonwatch on bracelet? Thinking of picking up one, but not sure if I should, since it looks similar to my Omega Speedy Pro. 

Amazon currently has the bracelet version for 399. 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Jomsshop has the T-Navigator Chromograph Automatic (ETA) for $349 with code CMTS100

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-mens-watch-t0624271105700.html

They have quite a few good deals on Tissot if you search for them...








Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad they're not doing the Kohl's Cash this week. It was a better deal last week when you could get another $75 in Kohl's Cash (assuming you see value in that). I think I'm going to hold out a little and see if they have a sweeter deal on these watches with Kohl's Cash before Christmas. The deal does get slightly better Dec 7-9 (according to mail flyer). On those days they have 25% off plus double Yes2You points, plus the 10% off watches will still apply. That drops the price a few more bucks - $248.06 before taxes. I am assuming that they will have another free shipping deal... we'll see.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Kirk B said:


> Too bad they're not doing the Kohl's Cash this week. It was a better deal last week when you could get another $75 in Kohl's Cash (assuming you see value in that). I think I'm going to hold out a little and see if they have a sweeter deal on these watches with Kohl's Cash before Christmas. The deal does get slightly better Dec 7-9 (according to mail flyer). On those days they have 25% off plus double Yes2You points, plus the 10% off watches will still apply. That drops the price a few more bucks - $248.06 before taxes. I am assuming that they will have another free shipping deal... we'll see.


Figuring out whether future Kohl's deals will be better than current ones: the math is too complicated for me :-d


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Massdrop 39mm for $99, limited number available. Act now or forever be sad....


----------



## SpeedSeeker001 (Apr 12, 2016)

I bought a Seiko SARB017 Alpinist for $310 after the Ebates 20% back on Rakuten. Seems like a good deal. https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/c-watch/item/807399/?l-id=rgm_search_en_rvp_widget


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

KlausD said:


> I was ready to go on this until I saw that it's not Sapphire crystal.


It's a Seiko and you expect Sapphire? Just kidding you.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Kirk B said:


> Too bad they're not doing the Kohl's Cash this week. It was a better deal last week when you could get another $75 in Kohl's Cash (assuming you see value in that). I think I'm going to hold out a little and see if they have a sweeter deal on these watches with Kohl's Cash before Christmas. The deal does get slightly better Dec 7-9 (according to mail flyer). On those days they have 25% off plus double Yes2You points, plus the 10% off watches will still apply. That drops the price a few more bucks - $248.06 before taxes. I am assuming that they will have another free shipping deal... we'll see.


If you live close to a Kohl's then you can always use their in store kiosks to order from and then shipping to your house is free.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Massdrop has several Suunto Cores starting at $154.99
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/suunto-core-all-black-watch

They also have an Oris Artelier Translucent Skeleton for $999
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/oris-artelier-translucent-skeleton-automatic-watch


----------



## KlausD (Mar 11, 2015)

Rocat said:


> It's a Seiko and you expect Sapphire? Just kidding you.


Dive watches are supposed to be tough around the house...so it's nuts to me that someone would want such an expensive dive watch with an easily scratched (and difficult to repair) crystal. My Seiko Alpinist retails for less and has sapphire...all of the grand Seikos have sapphire.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

cornorama said:


> View attachment 12687949
> 
> Massdrop 39mm for $99, limited number available. Act now or forever be sad....


Thanks! Grabbed one, they are sure going fast! 100 out of 200 sold already...


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Divers? 


ayem-bee said:


> Jomsshop has the T-Navigator Chromograph Automatic (ETA) for $349 with code CMTS100
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-mens-watch-t0624271105700.html
> 
> ...


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Link? 


cornorama said:


> View attachment 12687949
> 
> Massdrop 39mm for $99, limited number available. Act now or forever be sad....


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> Link?


https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-infantry-gmt-quartz-watch


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

??.

Dumb question: Is this a good deal ? 


thedius said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-infantry-gmt-quartz-watch


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

KlausD said:


> Dive watches are supposed to be tough around the house...so it's nuts to me that someone would want such an expensive dive watch with an easily scratched (and difficult to repair) crystal. My Seiko Alpinist retails for less and has sapphire...all of the grand Seikos have sapphire.


The explanation Seiko likes to give for why their more expensive(Sumo, Shogun) divers still have hardlex is that sapphire doesn't scratch but it does shatter, and underwater you'd rather have a scratch than a compromised watch. But they have sapphire on the 62mas reissue and the Transocean, so maybe they will start putting sapphire on their $500+ divers because of competition from microbrands.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

KlausD said:


> Dive watches are supposed to be tough around the house...so it's nuts to me that someone would want such an expensive dive watch with an easily scratched (and difficult to repair) crystal. My Seiko Alpinist retails for less and has sapphire...all of the grand Seikos have sapphire.


The reason Seiko doesn't use sapphire in their divers is because of the propensity for "smashing" or shattering the crystal on something (Think wreck/cave diving).

Sapphire is super duper scratch resistant...but not as impact/shatter resistant as the hardlex Seiko uses.

Hardlex isn't really that easily scratched.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

massdrop flash sales https://www.massdrop.com/watches/drops


----------



## SpeedSeeker001 (Apr 12, 2016)

I think it's more than 50% off the typical price. Jomashop has it for $239 on leather not mesh and lists it for $450 retail. It has sapphire with AR which is not usually in sub $250 watches.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

thedius said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-infantry-gmt-quartz-watch


Thanks, I almost made it out this week without a watch purchase but had to bite on this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> 卵亂.
> 
> Dumb question: Is this a good deal ?


I have no idea, but I HAD to buy something for Black Friday / Cyber Monday! For $99 you can hardly go wrong


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

cornorama said:


> Massdrop 39mm for $99, limited number available. Act now or forever be sad....


THANK YOU! 135 gone already


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

KlausD said:


> Dive watches are supposed to be tough around the house...so it's nuts to me that someone would want such an expensive dive watch with an easily scratched (and difficult to repair) crystal. My Seiko Alpinist retails for less and has sapphire...all of the grand Seikos have sapphire.


Obviously you have never owned a watch with a Hardlex crystal. They don't scratch easily.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol. Yes, indeed ! 

38mm AND 23mm lug size ? Weird. Isn't it?

Find me a cheap diver... No Invicta no Casio. Please !


thedius said:


> I have no idea, but I HAD to buy something for Black Friday / Cyber Monday! For $99 you can hardly go wrong


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

whoagorgeous said:


> Thanks, I almost made it out this week without a watch purchase but had to bite on this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just joined the drop as well...snagging one for my dad.

So far this has been the ONLY Thanksgiving holiday purchase I've actually made!


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

goyoneuff said:


> Divers?


Screw-down crown but only 100m WR.
No diving bezel.

Fyi...Jomashop has the same watch on rubber for only $319. In both black/white and black/orange.

If you want a diver, Certified Watch Store has the Sea Touch for $381. Pretty cool specs for the price.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...hronograph-touch-screen-white-dial-watch.html









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

cornorama said:


> View attachment 12687949
> 
> Massdrop 39mm for $99, limited number available. Act now or forever be sad....


I bought this watch earlier this year and had to return it due to the seconds hand hitting in-between the markers on the entire dial. It seemed really nice besides the seconds hand issue. It does wear rather small for those that are concerned with things of that nature


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Obviously you have never owned a watch with a Hardlex crystal. They don't scratch easily.


+1

Every mineral crystal watch that I have worn for a significant amount of time has eventually been scratched because I'm always bumping them into something. Hardlex crystals on my Seikos? Never!


----------



## SpeedSeeker001 (Apr 12, 2016)

Use code BF2017 for 50% off. Mako II is $162.5, nearly all-time low on a decent bracelet. Mako XL for the same price, or Ray II for $5 more which I recommend. Also the II's hack and hand wind. That is the least you will pay for a quality diver, except for used, which can be found on http://www.watchrecon.com

https://www.orientwatchusa.com/product-category/watch-collections/mens-watches/diver/



goyoneuff said:


> Lol. Yes, indeed !
> 
> 38mm AND 23mm lug size ? Weird. Isn't it?
> 
> Find me a cheap diver... No Invicta no Casio. Please !


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry... I am confused. (very easy to happen, no worries...)



ayem-bee said:


> Screw-down crown but only 100m WR.
> No diving bezel.
> 
> Fyi...Jomashop has the same watch on rubber for only $319. In both black/white and black/orange
> ...


Thank you ! But...
44mm and 16mm !!!



ayem-bee said:


> If you want a diver, Certified Watch Store has the Sea Touch for $381. Pretty cool specs for the price.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...hronograph-touch-screen-white-dial-watch.html
> 
> ...


----------



## KlausD (Mar 11, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> The reason Seiko doesn't use sapphire in their divers is because of the propensity for "smashing" or shattering the crystal on something (Think wreck/cave diving).
> 
> Sapphire is super duper scratch resistant...but not as impact/shatter resistant as the hardlex Seiko uses.
> 
> Hardlex isn't really that easily scratched.


That's a good excuse for Seiko to use a cheaper material.

The reality is 1) every other brand seems to be doing just fine at deep depths with sapphire crystal (maybe Seiko doesn't have the same technical know how...oh wait Grand Seiko dive watches), 2) dive watches aren't bought by people who dive; professionals don't use dive watches (and if they did they would use something more practical...unless it's an underwater fashion show), recreational divers barely go below 100 feet and are much more likely to damage their watch banging into something then having it be crushed at depth.

At the end of the day it's just a cheaper material, there is no technical reason you need hardlex for a watch that only goes down 200 meters.


----------



## SpeedSeeker001 (Apr 12, 2016)

tinpusher said:


> I bought this watch earlier this year and had to return it due to the seconds hand hitting in-between the markers on the entire dial. It seemed really nice besides the seconds hand issue. It does wear rather small for those that are concerned with things of that nature


This happens on many quartz, even my Omega Seamaster has it for some markers. All markers is unfortunate but not completely out of the ordinary. Suggestion: If returns are possible, buy 2 and keep the better one.


----------



## KlausD (Mar 11, 2015)

SpeedSeeker001 said:


> Use code BF2017 for 50% off. Mako II is $162.5, nearly all-time low on a decent bracelet. Mako XL for the same price, or Ray II for $5 more which I recommend. Also the II's hack and hand wind. That is the least you will pay for a quality diver, except for used, which can be found on http://www.watchrecon.com
> 
> https://www.orientwatchusa.com/product-category/watch-collections/mens-watches/diver/


Will there ever be a deal on the MAKO II USA?


----------



## SuperFros (Nov 20, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> Todd Snyder has 30% off today, including their Timex watches. Code "CYBER30". https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/watches
> The Marlin has already sold out. I dig "The Military Watch" but a heads up - the "M2" version doesn't say the case is stainless but "silver tone". I have a couple Timex Scout models which are much cheaper with an alloy case but the style and proportions are great, imo.


Marlin seems to be back in stock. CYBER30 brings it to 139.99...


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Some how, some way, I'm not going to buy the victorinox. I can't believe it.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

SuperFros said:


> Marlin seems to be back in stock. CYBER30 brings it to 139.99...


Cheers for that!

Be careful though guys, nice as it is, it is only 34mm! Just a heads up.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm not keeping up, so apologies if this is a duplicate.

Certified Watch Store has the Citizen Signature Grand Classic (Automatic, decorated) for $399

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-grand-classic-automatic-watch-nb004058a.html

and is also running some deep discounts in general, but in particular on Wenger stuff-- $35.99 doorbusters and it goes up from there.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

KlausD said:


> That's a good excuse for Seiko to use a cheaper material.
> 
> The reality is 1) every other brand seems to be doing just fine at deep depths with sapphire crystal (maybe Seiko doesn't have the same technical know how...oh wait Grand Seiko dive watches), 2) dive watches aren't bought by people who dive; professionals don't use dive watches (and if they did they would use something more practical...unless it's an underwater fashion show), recreational divers barely go below 100 feet and are much more likely to damage their watch banging into something then having it be crushed at depth.
> 
> At the end of the day it's just a cheaper material, there is no technical reason you need hardlex for a watch that only goes down 200 meters.


Sorry to burst your bubble (pun intended), I know plenty of professionals that use dive watches. One person I know has been using an SKX173 for going on 25 years when he dives, and no...it's not "recreational" diving either.

Second point...no not "every other brand" is using sapphire in their dive watches.

Harldex is very hard, just below sapphire for scratch resistance and much higher for impact resistance.

You seem to want to argue for the sake of arguing about why Seiko uses Hardlex in most of their watches, so knock yourself out.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

There must be over 100 threads debating the merits of Hardlex vs. Sapphire on this forum and others.

Please find one and continue the discussion there and not in the bargains thread.

I'll help with a link 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/hardlex-vs-saphire-111379.html


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> Some how, some way, I'm not going to buy the victorinox. I can't believe it.
> 
> From Rick's LG G6


39mm is too small for me. If it were larger I probably would buy one.


----------



## KlausD (Mar 11, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble (pun intended), I know plenty of professionals that use dive watches.


This is completely false.



jcombs1 said:


> There must be over 100 threads debating the merits of Hardlex vs. Sapphire on this forum and others.
> 
> Please find one and continue the discussion there and not in the bargains thread.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this. Seems there are a lot of badly educated people here. Let's get back to the deals.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble (pun intended), I know plenty of professionals that use dive watches. One person I know has been using an SKX173 for going on 25 years when he dives, and no...it's not "recreational" diving either.
> 
> Second point...no not "every other brand" is using sapphire in their dive watches.
> 
> ...


Not sure if it is true or not but Seiko has different grades of Hardlex depending on price point of watch? Anyway I wore one of the cheap Seiko 5's with Hardlex for like 4 years daily where it banged into plenty of things as well as scraped against things. It has a few fine scratches and a couple slightly more than fine scratches which came from swinging my wrist into a piece of unfinished granite. I had mineral before which scratched twice as bad in half the time until my dog bit it and broke a chunk out of the glass. I wouldn't not buy a Seiko for lack of Sapphire as I think they're close enough.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

KlausD said:


> This is completely false.


Sorry dude...but you're COMPLETELY 100% WRONG about professionals "not" using dive watches. The fact you would sit there and say "completely false" is laughable.

Seems there are a lot of BADLY "educated" people here.

Welcome to the IGNORE list mr "72" posts.


----------



## swolelax (Apr 5, 2016)

Heads up for anyone that order the Timex Marlin from Todd Snyder recently, they'll refund you the difference for the 30% cyber monday promo.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you !

Any more coupons to apply ?


OvrSteer said:


> I'm not keeping up, so apologies if this is a duplicate.
> 
> Certified Watch Store has the Citizen Signature Grand Classic (Automatic, decorated) for $399
> 
> ...


----------



## haroldship (Jan 26, 2017)

Amazon has the Garmin Fenix 3 HR for $299 https://www.amazon.com/Garmin-Fenix...=1511812868&sr=8-3&keywords=garmin+fenix+3+hr


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

More Invicta. $55 no taxes.

https://www.jomashop.com/holiday-do...ign=2017/11/27+Cyber+Monday+DB+Added+Email+PP


----------



## SuperFros (Nov 20, 2015)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

thedius said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-infantry-gmt-quartz-watch


Selling like hotcakes! Now 200 sold of 400 available. I joined the drop, too.


----------



## SuperFros (Nov 20, 2015)

swolelax said:


> Heads up for anyone that order the Timex Marlin from Todd Snyder recently, they'll refund you the difference for the 30% cyber monday promo.


How?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

goyoneuff said:


> Thank you !
> 
> Any more coupons to apply ?


There's cashback for Certified Watch Store from ebates (4%) and befrugal (3%).


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

taike said:


> Fossil straps price cut after black friday. $8 straps now $5, but no discount code. https://www.fossil.com/us/en/men/sale/watches.orderBy3.html?filter=xf_cas_f32_ntk_cs:Watch Straps


Just ordered new summer silicone, thanks for the heads up

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

KlausD said:


> That's a good excuse for Seiko to use a cheaper material.
> 
> The reality is 1) every other brand seems to be doing just fine at deep depths with sapphire crystal (maybe Seiko doesn't have the same technical know how...oh wait Grand Seiko dive watches), 2) dive watches aren't bought by people who dive; professionals don't use dive watches (and if they did they would use something more practical...unless it's an underwater fashion show), recreational divers barely go below 100 feet and are much more likely to damage their watch banging into something then having it be crushed at depth.
> 
> At the end of the day it's just a cheaper material, there is no technical reason you need hardlex for a watch that only goes down 200 meters.


Vostok has/had a case design that took advantage of the plastic crystal to increase the water resistance of their divers.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

And live proof that what seems wrong for others is actually a design feature. (crow wobbly ing...)


valuewatchguy said:


> Vostok has/had a case design that took advantage of the plastic crystal to increase the water resistance of their divers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KlausD (Mar 11, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Vostok has/had a case design that took advantage of the plastic crystal to increase the water resistance of their divers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yeah I have a few Vostoks and if you push on them the acrylic lens is somewhat pliable. They did that to make a durable waterproof watch for a cheap price.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

cornorama said:


> View attachment 12687949
> 
> Massdrop 39mm for $99, limited number available. Act now or forever be sad....


Massdrop got another 200 watches, currently 216/400 sold.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> I'm not keeping up, so apologies if this is a duplicate.
> 
> Certified Watch Store has the Citizen Signature Grand Classic (Automatic, decorated) for $399
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-grand-classic-automatic-watch-nb004058a.html


WOW! Excellent price for a gorgeous watch. This is the lowest I have ever seen and even includes the nice presentation box. I have this watch...paid about $50 more during Amazon prime days in 2016. A keen observation, whereas the SARB033 skews the value proposition for watches under $500, the Citizen Signature Grand Classic skews the sub $2000 market.


----------



## SpeedSeeker001 (Apr 12, 2016)

KlausD said:


> Will there ever be a deal on the MAKO II USA?


Use 30off coupon code for 30% off  but the others do not work. Honestly Mako II usa is not worth it, esp. with Mako XL working for 50% off.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

just a quick heads up, ebates.com now offering 8 percent CS on fossil
previously 4 % (so the befrugal stable 5 % was better)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I have tracking numbers for both of my Seikos from Rakuten Global. I hope I don't get hit with massive duties.


----------



## SpeedSeeker001 (Apr 12, 2016)

RyanD said:


> I have tracking numbers for both of my Seikos from Rakuten Global. I hope I don't get hit with massive duties.


With EMS it typically sails right through (knock on wood!)


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

feltharg said:


> just a quick heads up, ebates.com now offering 8 percent CS on fossil
> previously 4 % (so the befrugal stable 5 % was better)


topcashback offers 8.8% cashback for online Fossil purchases.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

SpeedSeeker001 said:


> With EMS it typically sails right through (knock on wood!)


Mine has been inbound into customs for about 24 hrs now .. lets hope its just coz of the holiday rush

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

I bought one of these Torgoen T10's. Always kind of wanted one, just not at the price they usually sell them for. Would have liked it to be sapphire instead of hardened mineral but at least the bracelet seems decent. Extra 10% using SIGNUP10 when subscribing to news letter brings it to $108 shipped so I figured why not. Overall disappointed in the black Friday / cyber Monday offerings this year. Nothing that interested me enough to even use my Amex $50 off $250 at Ashford this year, those that did were under my preference of at least 42mm case.








https://torgoen.com/products/t10-cream-45mm-metal-strap


----------



## SpeedSeeker001 (Apr 12, 2016)

Omega Speedmaster $3375 with bracelet and code CMMG100. $100 more than the best deal they have ever offered on it.

https://www.jomashop.com/omega-watch-311-30-42-30-01-005.html

Sell bracelet, sell display box to get $2600 Speedmaster.

Also Seamaster Pro $2675, an OK deal.

https://www.jomashop.com/omega-watch-21230412003001.html?nosto=productpage-nosto-1


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

[deleted]


----------



## SpeedSeeker001 (Apr 12, 2016)

I thought that was obvious.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Use 30off coupon code for 30% off  but the others do not work. Honestly Mako II usa is not worth it, esp. with Mako XL working for 50% off.[/QUOTE]
I feel just the opposite, the exta 60$ is worth it to me for the saffire crystal and I prefer the smaller case. My Mako usa was a lot nicer than I had anticipated


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Not sure it has been posted but watchgoroo has Mondaine from US$48.99.
I got a nice black Evo Chrono for 1/3 of the price I've seen online in Europe (shipping+tax incuded!):

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_ss...X:IT&_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=mondaine&_sop=15


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

impetusera said:


> I bought one of these Torgoen T10's. Always kind of wanted one, just not at the price they usually sell them for. Would have liked it to be sapphire instead of hardened mineral but at least the bracelet seems decent. Extra 10% using SIGNUP10 when subscribing to news letter brings it to $108 shipped so I figured why not. Overall disappointed in the black Friday / cyber Monday offerings this year. Nothing that interested me enough to even use my Amex $50 off $250 at Ashford this year, those that did were under my preference of at least 42mm case.
> 
> https://torgoen.com/products/t10-cream-45mm-metal-strap


You got me. Torgoen was one of those brands I really wanted when I started on this forum and finally, FINALLY their prices have come back down to reality with the Cyber Monday sale (BF sales from them were meh at best.) I picked up a T35 for $138. I hope it's at least $138 good ;-)

(Thanks for nothing Sir Richard Branson... the prices doubled once he started showing off his "favorite" watch.)


----------



## DCGallenstein (Jul 23, 2013)

Does anyone have any info on the lume quality on that Victorinox GMT?


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

Is the 20% ebates on Rakuten unlimited? In other words, if I purchase a $5k watch, I'll get $1k back, correct? I just want to make sure I have all of the facts. Thanks.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

impetusera said:


> I bought one of these Torgoen T10's. Always kind of wanted one, just not at the price they usually sell them for. Would have liked it to be sapphire instead of hardened mineral but at least the bracelet seems decent. Extra 10% using SIGNUP10 when subscribing to news letter brings it to $108 shipped so I figured why not. Overall disappointed in the black Friday / cyber Monday offerings this year. Nothing that interested me enough to even use my Amex $50 off $250 at Ashford this year, those that did were under my preference of at least 42mm case.
> 
> View attachment 12688513
> 
> https://torgoen.com/products/t10-cream-45mm-metal-strap


I've had the black dial on bracelet for a few years now. Great watch... Hope your wrist is beefy!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

ayem-bee said:


> Jomsshop has the T-Navigator Chromograph Automatic (ETA) for $349 with code CMTS100
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-mens-watch-t0624271105700.html
> 
> ...


They do have some nice deals on Tissots and Hamiltons. For about a $100 more, you can get a Tissot chrono with an ETA Valjoux 7750 movement. The movement by itself costs about a $100 more by itself, than does the movement in the watch above. I got the Tissot PRS516 for $475, then for the tenth time, gave Joma shop a new email address for $20, bringing the cost down to $455. There are other Joma coupons out there, but I don't think they're stackable.

Happy hunting and don't tell the wife I told you this....

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-t0214142605100.html

Got this retro 40mm beauty (also available in elegant black) for $459 after giving them another email address to knock another $20 off. Has the newer H series, 80 hour power reserve Hamilton movement. I sort of wanted the orginal ETA version movement at 40 hours power reserve, but hey, even a dinosaur like me has to bust a move sometimes....

https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-watch-h32505511.html

I saved so much money, I still have enough left over to scout for deals on ramen noodles!


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Upscale Time out of Virginia seems to have some great Fortis Deals. These 2 dress watches are the cheapest anywhere. Their are a few chronographs as well at a great price.









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## SpeedSeeker001 (Apr 12, 2016)

That tissot is a good deal. Kind of weird because its listed with a bunch of non-chronos.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Penfold36 said:


> Is the 20% ebates on Rakuten unlimited? In other words, if I purchase a $5k watch, I'll get $1k back, correct? I just want to make sure I have all of the facts. Thanks.


1. Yes, it should be. I got $400 back on a $2k watch.
2. You will see the cashback in your Ebates account before you actually complete the payment for the watch.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

cuica said:


> Not sure it has been posted but watchgoroo has Mondaine from US$48.99.
> I got a nice black Evo Chrono for 1/3 of the price I've seen online in Europe (shipping+tax incuded!):
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_ss...X:IT&_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=mondaine&_sop=15


Those seem like really good deals to me. The black auto (42mm) is only $205. Based on a quick image search, this looks like it has a 25 jewel movement, which means ETA 2836-2 (but I've seen other pictures with 26 jewels, and then another website saying that it has 2878, which, I guess is a discontinued movement)?. Still, pretty good price..
And the "Night Vision" has tritium for $70! (Too bad the seconds hand doesn't have tritium -- I'd love a little red ball clicking around)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

People are complaining about the lack of deals, but they are sleeping on Touch of Modern. There are some great deals, and a lot of them have 5-10 in stock.

$549.99 + $125 in credit + $40 cashback. 5 in stock.










Pointer moon is $629.99 + $150 credit + $45 cashback. 10 in stock.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

There appears to be a tritium Mondaine in that watchgooroo lot, *$69.99*:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mondaine-M...mm-Night-Vision-Black-Dial-Watch/332399465772

You can see the tubes on the hands, and it has the pockets around the edge of the dial where the tubes shine out (in the dark, anyhow). Here is a detail of the dial that says T25. The 6:00 tube is there between "Swiss" and "Made":









Googling around, I haven't been able to confirm that this model number is spec'd for tritium, though. Maybe it's a photo mismatch.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Robangel said:


> They do have some nice deals on Tissots and Hamiltons. For about a $100 more, you can get a Tissot chrono with an ETA Valjoux 7750 movement. The movement by itself costs about a $100 more by itself, than does the movement in the watch above. I got the Tissot PRS516 for $475, then for the tenth time, gave Joma shop a new email address for $20, bringing the cost down to $455. There are other Joma coupons out there, but I don't think they're stackable.
> 
> Happy hunting and don't tell the wife I told you this....
> 
> ...


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Ashford has the Raymond Weil Freelancer diver in Black PVD case on rubber with green markers for $729 on a Cyber Monday special. List is $1,995 and I just ordered mine! :-!

The hands have blue lume with green lume on dial markers and on the black ceramic bezel. The rubber strap with deployant clasp is very well finished and smooth, so comfortable on! Here's a very nice video review which shows off the quality finishing of this watch as well as the sharp dual color luminescence. This is the lowest price I've ever seen on this series and I hope some of my fellow forum members are able to get in on this deal along with me!  You can also get 3% cashback from Ebates at Ashford for a little additional savings.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

yes it seems, just got 20% cashback on a $4500 purchase



Penfold36 said:


> Is the 20% ebates on Rakuten unlimited? In other words, if I purchase a $5k watch, I'll get $1k back, correct? I just want to make sure I have all of the facts. Thanks.


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

platinumEX said:


> Todd Snyder has 30% off today, including their Timex watches. Code "CYBER30". https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/watches
> The Marlin has already sold out. I dig "The Military Watch" but a heads up - the "M2" version doesn't say the case is stainless but "silver tone". I have a couple Timex Scout models which are much cheaper with an alloy case but the style and proportions are great, imo.


Thanks for this! Finally picked up the mod watch I'd been eyeing for some time, at a shade under $100 shipped couldn't pass it up.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raez (Oct 12, 2009)

Question for all deal seekers: has anybody seen a good deal on a stainless *(non-PVD/DLC)* Oris Aquis Date? Looking especially for one on a bracelet.

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

2manywatchs said:


> I've had the black dial on bracelet for a few years now. Great watch... Hope your wrist is beefy!


It will look borderline ridiculous, 45mm is certainly my upper limit. I like the look of it though. I would have liked the black dial on bracelet but don't think the offer it anymore, that has lumed numerals?


----------



## Zulu15 (Nov 9, 2015)

Massdrop has Victorinox Infantry GMT(quartz) for 99 bucks.1 hour left snag one quick


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

This Ball Trainmaster Chronograph Worldtime seems to be a pretty good deal at $1,495 after coupon code CMBA500. Ball watches have some darn good fit and finishing and would jump on this but I'm just not a fan of tritium tubes for some reason.

https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-cm2052d-sj-bk.html


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

229 at Costco









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

impetusera said:


> It will look borderline ridiculous, 45mm is certainly my upper limit. I like the look of it though. I would have liked the black dial on bracelet but don't think the offer it anymore, that has lumed numerals?


That's correct. I had it in DLC on rubber, first. I liked it so much I bought the SS on bracelet. It's been a pretty good watch for me and if you decide it's too big for your wrist, you can always hang it on the wall in your kitchen.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> There appears to be a tritium Mondaine in that watchgooroo lot, *$69.99*:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mondaine-M...mm-Night-Vision-Black-Dial-Watch/332399465772
> 
> ...


The listing refers to it as "night vision" and that's what Mondaine calls their tritium models. I love tritium and that's a heck of a deal. Trying hard to resist...


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Elkins45 said:


> The listing refers to it as "night vision" and that's what Mondaine calls their tritium models. I love tritium and that's a heck of a deal. Trying hard to resist...


Right there with you! 40mm is a little small for me, that's the only reason I'm still Mondaineless at this moment.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Elkins45 said:


> The listing refers to it as "night vision" and that's what Mondaine calls their tritium models. I love tritium and that's a heck of a deal. Trying hard to resist...


Right there with you! 40mm is a little small for me, that's the only reason I'm still Mondaineless at this moment.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> The listing refers to it as "night vision" and that's what Mondaine calls their tritium models. I love tritium and that's a heck of a deal. Trying hard to resist...


Me, too. Here is a lume shot from ablogtowatch:


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

2manywatchs said:


> That's correct. I had it in DLC on rubber, first. I liked it so much I bought the SS on bracelet. It's been a pretty good watch for me and if you decide it's too big for your wrist, you can always hang it on the wall in your kitchen.


That thing looks sweet, too bad they don't have that model anymore.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Raez said:


> Question for all deal seekers: has anybody seen a good deal on a stainless *(non-PVD/DLC)* Oris Aquis Date? Looking especially for one on a bracelet.
> 
> Thank you all in advance!


There's kind of a lull in the market for those since they just did a product redesign and the new ones are still a little bit hard to come by. Once the grey market gets saturated with the 43.5 models and/or Oris comes out with more color schemes in the new case the prices should drop.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

BostonCharlie said:


> Me, too. Here is a lume shot from ablogtowatch:
> 
> View attachment 12688877


Dammit, people! Enough!


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

impetusera said:


> That thing looks sweet, too bad they don't have that model anymore.


Thanks! The T10 carbon fiber is close. They still have that on orange rubber...

https://torgoen.com/collections/t10-collection/products/t10-carbon-fiber-black-case-45mm


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Raez said:


> Question for all deal seekers: has anybody seen a good deal on a stainless *(non-PVD/DLC)* Oris Aquis Date? Looking especially for one on a bracelet.
> 
> Thank you all in advance!


Probably not what you're looking for, but this is the first women's watch I've found that looks okay to me. Maybe a nice gift?

https://jet.com/product/detail/3e389d5b16234c418d4313bb6d76b3f8

Oris Women's 'Aquis' Stainless Steel Bracelet Automatic Watch 73376524154MB, *$983.99*









Case: Stainless steel
Caseback: Transparent, screw-down
Bezel: Black ceramic and steel, unidirectional rotating
Dial: Black
Hands: Silvertone, luminescent
Markers: Silvertone luminescent indices
Calendar: Date display window at the 6 o'clock position
Bracelet: Stainless steel
Clasp: Push-button deployment
Crystal Sapphire
Crown: Screw-down
Movement: Swiss automatic
Water resistance: 30 ATM/300 meters/1000 feet
Case measurements: 36 mm in diameter x 13 mm thick
Bracelet measurements: 19 mm wide x 8 inches long


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

audio.bill said:


> Ashford has the Raymond Weil Freelancer diver in Black PVD case on rubber with green markers for $729 on a Cyber Monday special. List is $1,995 and I just ordered mine! :-!
> 
> The hands have blue lume with green lume on dial markers and on the black ceramic bezel. The rubber strap with deployant clasp is very well finished and smooth, so comfortable on! Here's a very nice video review which shows off the quality finishing of this watch as well as the sharp dual color luminescence. This is the lowest price I've ever seen on this series and I hope some of my fellow forum members are able to get in on this deal along with me!  You can also get 3% cashback from Ebates at Ashford for a little additional savings.
> 
> View attachment 12688739


With nothing purchased for me except for a few straps, and a watch for a gift, I almost couldn't resist this one. It's a good thing it's 43mm and 51mm lug to lug or I would have been in trouble.

I like this one a lot, congrats on a nice find and enjoy!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Strmwatch said:


> The reason Seiko doesn't use sapphire in their divers is because of the propensity for "smashing" or shattering the crystal on something (Think wreck/cave diving).
> 
> Sapphire is super duper scratch resistant...but not as impact/shatter resistant as the hardlex Seiko uses.
> 
> Hardlex isn't really that easily scratched.


+1. I never scratched a Hardlex crystal on a Seiko (I had a dozen at some point and some serious SKX beaters).

However, I managed to chip/scratch a sapphire crystal on a microbrand diver.

Cheers,

Seb

Sent from my T10(E3C5) using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

2manywatchs said:


> Thanks! The T10 carbon fiber is close. They still have that on orange rubber...
> 
> https://torgoen.com/collections/t10-collection/products/t10-carbon-fiber-black-case-45mm


Still doesn't look as good as stainless on bracelet.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

2manywatchs said:


> Right there with you! 40mm is a little small for me, that's the only reason I'm still Mondaineless at this moment.


I wouldn't worry about that Mondaine being small at all... Check out how long the lugs are! IIRC others on here scored similar deals and posted wrist shots on this very thread a few weeks back... I'd search for those pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> With nothing purchased for me except for a few straps, and a watch for a gift, I almost couldn't resist this one. It's a good thing it's 43mm and 51mm lug to lug or I would have been in trouble.
> 
> I like this one a lot, congrats on a nice find and enjoy!


Thanks very much! Just so you know it actually specs at 42.5mm wide according to the RW site but the 51mm lug to lug measurement is very misleading in determining how this watch actually wears. I've got 7.75" wrists and am generally comfortable with most 43 to 44mm cases, but when I tried this on at Macy's if anything it appeared a bit on the small size for my preference. It was so comfortable on though that once I visually adjusted to its smaller size compared to most of my other watches I knew that I had to get it! I'd best describe its appearance as a somewhat dressy diver in a stealth black case with an extremely smooth and conforming strap. The reviewer in the linked video has 7" wrists so you can see how it fits him for reference.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> Those seem like really good deals to me. The black auto (42mm) is only $205. Based on a quick image search, this looks like it has a 25 jewel movement, which means ETA 2836-2 (but I've seen other pictures with 26 jewels, and then another website saying that it has 2878, which, I guess is a discontinued movement)?. Still, pretty good price..


Had this for a few years, Mondaine with Sellita SW220 movement, which is 26 jewel. Be aware it wears big, as the L2L is over 50mm. 


















Sublimely comfortable Integrated leather to lugs.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

I finally bit on Rakuten. A Seiko SBDC051, after 20% cash back, will clock in around $565, or ~$125 less than what used ones are trading for on WatchRecon.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

son2silver said:


> I wouldn't worry about that Mondaine being small at all... Check out how long the lugs are! IIRC others on here scored similar deals and posted wrist shots on this very thread a few weeks back... I'd search for those pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting. That ablogtowatch post says it wears _small_. I'll have to go look up some pics. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

beefyt said:


> I finally bit on Rakuten. A Seiko SBDC051, after 20% cash back, will clock in around $565, or ~$125 less than what used ones are trading for on WatchRecon.


Sweet.


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

Elkins45 said:


> The listing refers to it as "night vision" and that's what Mondaine calls their tritium models. I love tritium and that's a heck of a deal. Trying hard to resist...


Lume shots compared to two Chinese Carnival Tritiums I bought last year. Think the Mondaine was $100 then.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Maybe the best deal I've seen on Rakuten yet. Solid 950 platinum Seiko Credor chronograph with only 200 made for $5000.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/e-shiba78/item/9639/


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> Had this for a few years, Mondaine with Sellita SW220 movement, which is 26 jewel. Be aware it wears big, as the L2L is over 50mm.
> 
> Sublimely comfortable Integrated leather to lugs.


Wow! Thanks for the input and the pics!


----------



## Raez (Oct 12, 2009)

That's the sense I'm getting, too. Thanks for the confirmation.



Wristwatching said:


> There's kind of a lull in the market for those since they just did a product redesign and the new ones are still a little bit hard to come by. Once the grey market gets saturated with the 43.5 models and/or Oris comes out with more color schemes in the new case the prices should drop.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome !

Link.?


beefyt said:


> I finally bit on Rakuten. A Seiko SBDC051, after 20% cash back, will clock in around $565, or ~$125 less than what used ones are trading for on WatchRecon.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

NOT A DEAL

just a quick heads up on rakuten speedy...
the used ss one got shipped.
the new one was canceled - "sorry we cannot ship to the address you have provided".
also ive noticed they jacked the price up like 70 bucks right after i ordered and then even more. shows now out of stock.
oh well. 
hope someone here snagged one 
(seller nanaple)

that seiko chrono just made my jaw drop! should have saved my money on speedies and sinn 103s and buy that one :O


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

I cracked....
In addition to the cyber monday terrascope deals, Ashford added a few Terrascopes to the clearance section (just search terrascope to see both).

The coupon code AFF80 (80 off 600+) works on the clearance models, so I got the below watch for:
699 - $80 (AFF80) - $50 (Amex) - ~$7 (Amex cashback) - 48.93 (Coupon Cabin %7, which I'm hoping goes through) = ~$513


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

can you link both so we know which ones you referring to?



feltharg said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> just a quick heads up on rakuten speedy...
> the used ss one got shipped.
> ...


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

cuica said:


> Not sure it has been posted but watchgoroo has Mondaine from US$48.99.
> I got a nice black Evo Chrono for 1/3 of the price I've seen online in Europe (shipping+tax incuded!):
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_ss...X:IT&_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=mondaine&_sop=15


how much is this?
Is it sapphire or mineral?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice price. Beats a good Cyber Monday sale price at Ashford by about $17. Possibly able to make it lower with the OBO.

https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Seiko-Solar-Blue-Dial-Stainless-Steel-Mens-Watch-SNE391/494484927


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Ashford has the RW Maestro Small Seconds with 5% Befrugal at $407.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...t1NObNnN6Mg9rMOtWDf1Gh-Yr5_E7aTAaAvdqEALw_wcB


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

solchitlins said:


> how much is this?
> Is it sapphire or mineral?


It has a mineral crystal and is $49 as stated


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> Ashford has the RW Maestro Small Seconds with 5% Befrugal at $407.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...t1NObNnN6Mg9rMOtWDf1Gh-Yr5_E7aTAaAvdqEALw_wcB
> 
> View attachment 12689269


With all due respect according to BeFrugal's site their Ashford cashback rate of 5% is only on Calvin Klein, with 1% on Glashutte, and 2% on all other brands. So you'd be better off getting 3% cashback from Ebates on this RW.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Nice price. Beats a good Cyber Monday sale price at Ashford by about $17. Possibly able to make it lower with the OBO.
> 
> https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Seiko-Solar-Blue-Dial-Stainless-Steel-Mens-Watch-SNE391/494484927
> 
> View attachment 12689247


Reading the details, says watch is used. Personally, new from reputable dealer like Ashford for $17 more, that would be my preference.


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

haroldship said:


> Amazon has the Garmin Fenix 3 HR for $299 https://www.amazon.com/Garmin-Fenix...=1511812868&sr=8-3&keywords=garmin+fenix+3+hr


Decent price if you want the 3 right now, but I think $299 will be the new normal for the 3. I'm waiting for the 5S to drop to 4-450ish.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

impetusera said:


> I bought one of these Torgoen T10's. Always kind of wanted one, just not at the price they usually sell them for. Would have liked it to be sapphire instead of hardened mineral but at least the bracelet seems decent. Extra 10% using SIGNUP10 when subscribing to news letter brings it to $108 shipped so I figured why not. Overall disappointed in the black Friday / cyber Monday offerings this year. Nothing that interested me enough to even use my Amex $50 off $250 at Ashford this year, those that did were under my preference of at least 42mm case.
> 
> View attachment 12688513
> 
> https://torgoen.com/products/t10-cream-45mm-metal-strap


Thanks for the heads up on this one. Picked up a T05 for under $100 and forgot to use the stupid 10% off coupon. Wonder if they'll fix it for me...Their offerings are exactly what I was looking for However, slightly confused on the "Swiss Made" issue. There are several models right around the same price point but some are Swiss made, others are Swiss movement. Doesn't make sense to me.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

son2silver said:


> I wouldn't worry about that Mondaine being small at all... Check out how long the lugs are! IIRC others on here scored similar deals and posted wrist shots on this very thread a few weeks back... I'd search for those pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better late than never. Sorry just got tapatalk back up and running. 7.5" wrist btw.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Finally spent some money on watches this weekend. Grabbed two Panatime RIOS straps and their "Omega style" deployant. Hoping it doesn't suck like their standard deployant did.

I also bought a new range to complete our kitchen remodel from 2016 which is relevant because I sold half my watches to pay for my cabinets. LOL

Lastly, those Torgoens are gorgeous, but the T10 is one of only two watches I've returned or flipped for being too large. You'll need a big wrist. 

Still can't figure out why I didn't get the Ashford offer from Amex, but best I not waste money on chasing the deal. . .


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Reading the details, says watch is used. Personally, new from reputable dealer like Ashford for $17 more, that would be my preference.


Ah, I didn't notice that.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

solstice15 said:


> I cracked....
> In addition to the cyber monday terrascope deals, Ashford added a few Terrascopes to the clearance section (just search terrascope to see both).
> 
> The coupon code AFF80 (80 off 600+) works on the clearance models, so I got the below watch for:
> 699 - $80 (AFF80) - $50 (Amex) - ~$7 (Amex cashback) - 48.93 (Coupon Cabin %7, which I'm hoping goes through) = ~$513


Sincere congrats to you on getting this deal, but I'm not sure how you managed to apply a coupon code to a Clearance priced item. I've tried several codes including AFF80 on this and other Clearance items and no coupon codes would apply. I know there was a period of time when Ashford allowed a special 20% off code to be applied to their Clearance priced items but it isn't their standard policy to do so. In my experience cashback from various sources should still apply to Clearance or Sale priced items but not coupon codes.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

this one came thru https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/mintes/item/602186/
this one canceled https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/nanaple/item/311-30-42-30-01-005/



blackberrycubed said:


> can you link both so we know which ones you referring to?


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

GeneralSkinny said:


> It has a mineral crystal and is $49 as stated


really! I'm seeing $204.99 for the black dial, $349.99 for white dial and found descriptions that read sapphire, got a link to the $49 deal?!?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

One more impulse buy from Rakuten. About $300 shipped.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> One more impulse buy from Rakuten. About $300 shipped.


Again I say, I want to see your SOTC.


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

goyoneuff said:


> More Invicta. $55 no taxes.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/holiday-do...ign=2017/11/27+Cyber+Monday+DB+Added+Email+PP


Quartz... I think the Amazon deal was way better (and I did order one)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

solchitlins said:


> how much is this?
> Is it sapphire or mineral?


Sapphire. Says so on the back of the watch. Zoom in to read it:


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

The one they canceled on you, I had originally ordered but decided i wanted the sapphire sandwhich version and asked them to cancel yesterday. It might pop back up.

By the way, i confirmed every watch nanple sells is brand new and inspected before shipping to make sure a scratched piece is not sent out. Pretty safe seller to buy from.



feltharg said:


> this one came thru https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/mintes/item/602186/
> this one canceled https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/nanaple/item/311-30-42-30-01-005/


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

audio.bill said:


> Sincere congrats to you on getting this deal, but I'm not sure how you managed to apply a coupon code to a Clearance priced item. I've tried several codes including AFF80 on this and other Clearance items and no coupon codes would apply. I know there was a period of time when Ashford allowed a special 20% off code to be applied to their Clearance priced items but it isn't their standard policy to do so. In my experience cashback from various sources should still apply to Clearance or Sale priced items but not coupon codes.


Not sure, I thought it might've been because I clicked through coupon cabin, but I just tried again (on the terrascope I ordered) on a fresh cache cleared browser and it deducted the $80, I then tried one of a cyber monday model and it "applied" the coupon, but there was no reduction in price


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

i have bought too many watches over the last few days, my wallet is furious .....


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

SpeedSeeker001 said:


> Omega Speedmaster $3375 with bracelet and code CMMG100. $100 more than the best deal they have ever offered on it.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/omega-watch-311-30-42-30-01-005.html
> 
> ...


At those prices I would buy from chitownwatch.com instead. He has them brand new with stamped AD warranty cards so they come with the manufacturer warranty. Speedmmaster pro is $3500 for the whole kit with 2 extra straps and loupe and SMP ceramic is $2790 in either color. I'd rather have the warranty and stamped AD card for only a couple hundred more on a grail piece. 
https://www.chitownwatch.com/product/omega-seamaster-ceramic-bezel-blue-automatic/

https://www.chitownwatch.com/product/omega-speedmaster-professional-moonwatch/

New Tudor pelagos for $3175
https://davidsw.com/product/tudor-pelagos-with-black-dial/

Tudor north flag $2375
https://davidsw.com/product/tudor-north-flag-2/

Doesn't look like Davidsw.com is listing them as having the warranty but some good deals there in the thanksgiving sale.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

solstice15 said:


> I cracked....
> In addition to the cyber monday terrascope deals, Ashford added a few Terrascopes to the clearance section (just search terrascope to see both).
> 
> The coupon code AFF80 (80 off 600+) works on the clearance models, so I got the below watch for:
> ...


Dam, I placed an order for the black/gold terrascope last night for 829, and now it's 749. Wonder if I call Ashford tomorrow if they'll do a price adjustment for me?

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KlausD (Mar 11, 2015)

I love those Terrascopes...I have yet to see a deal on the 39mm versions. 44mm is just too big.



raheelc said:


> Dam, I placed an order for the black/gold terrascope last night for 829, and now it's 749. Wonder if I call Ashford tomorrow if they'll do a price adjustment for me?
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


I have had them readjust the price in the past. Just take a screenshot of the page and let them know.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Dang it! I came on here to find a $50 Timex for my niece and now I'm obsessing over this watch I have never looked twice at before 20 minutes ago. lol
I need to slowly step away from the computer. Is $205 a cyber Monday price or a who knows kind of deal? Maybe my wife will put it under the tree.

this one seems like quite the deal?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

KlausD said:


> I love those Terrascopes...I have yet to see a deal on the 39mm versions. 44mm is just too big.
> 
> I have had them readjust the price in the past. Just take a screenshot of the page and let them know.


Awesome, I'll give them a call in the morning. Yeah, I wasn't sure of the 44mm either, figured I'll just return it if the watch is too big for me...my wrist is about 7 inches (flat), do you think it will be too big?


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

I have to return one of the cyber monday terrascopes because it was a cyber monday deal and they wont adjust the price... Oh well..

But thank you for pointing out some of them which the coupon worked on!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

ronragus said:


> I have to return one of the cyber monday terrascopes because it was a cyber monday deal and they wont adjust the price... Oh well..
> 
> But thank you for pointing out some of them which the coupon worked on!


So they wouldn't adjust the price for you? Technically I ordered my watch on Monday the 27th (4AM), and the price decreased later the same day, so in theory (at least I hope lol) they should do a price adjustment. But who knows. It seems easier to just do a price adjustment then to have to place an order for another and have them process a separate return.


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

I looked at a bunch of pictures here on WRUW threads, it seems to wear reasonably on various wrist sizes. I'm banking on the reasonable lug to lug and my disproportionately large hand to make this happen on my 6.75in wrist 

My coupon cabin 7% just went through! I thought it would take days or potentially not be applied at all. There's also an extra 20% bonus now if I get the money as an amazon gc instead of cash...


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

$125
https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-AO90...147441011&psd=1&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

solchitlins said:


> really! I'm seeing $204.99 for the black dial, $349.99 for white dial and found descriptions that read sapphire, got a link to the $49 deal?!?


I think you may have quoted the wrong post when you asked about price and crystal. The post you quoted has a link to Mondaine model #A660.30344.11 and is $48.99 here: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mondaine-M...-Black-Leather-Watch-/332399477525?rmvSB=true


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

beefyt said:


> I finally bit on Rakuten. A Seiko SBDC051, after 20% cash back, will clock in around $565, or ~$125 less than what used ones are trading for on WatchRecon.


Do you have a link to this deal? Couldn't find it that cheap with 20% off figured in. I'd like to grab one if these if I can get it around that price.

thank you!!


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/phaze-one/item/sbdc051/



Mechanicalworld said:


> Do you have a link to this deal? Couldn't find it that cheap with 20% off figured in. I'd like to grab one if these if I can get it around that price.
> 
> thank you!!


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Word on the Horological street is that Fortis might be going out of business and is currently trying to restructure it's debt, as per documents found in the Swiss Official Gazette of Commerce.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

blackberrycubed said:


> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/phaze-one/item/sbdc051/


Maybe im doing something wrong or he got the last one at that price. I'm getting $620ish after 20% cash back not $565


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

cuica said:


> Not sure it has been posted but watchgoroo has Mondaine from US$48.99.
> I got a nice black Evo Chrono for 1/3 of the price I've seen online in Europe (shipping+tax incuded!):
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_ss...X:IT&_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=mondaine&_sop=15


I was after a quartz chrono... thank you  bought one !


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Any deals on damasko watches please?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

rarely, your best shot would be to go thru ebates.com to rakuten global and search there. quick search shows 16 hits
there is a 20% cashback going on right now, i think that would be a nice deal on a damasko

good luck



ronragus said:


> Any deals on damasko watches please?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeStandsStill (Feb 12, 2012)

BostonCharlie said:


> There appears to be a tritium Mondaine in that watchgooroo lot, *$69.99*:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mondaine-M...mm-Night-Vision-Black-Dial-Watch/332399465772
> 
> ...


I've resisted BF and CM but threw in the towel and gave into temptation. This model Mondaine with the Tritium lume did me in. This watch was calling my name


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Is BF20 still active for rakuten? Is there a different code? Thanks!

chrono24 has the old jeanrichard aquascope for $499.
https://www.chrono24.com/jeanrichar...g-mens-watch-60140-11-611zac6d--id5767357.htm


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

MstrDabbles said:


> Word on the Horological street is that Fortis might be going out of business and is currently trying to restructure it's debt, as per documents found in the Swiss Official Gazette of Commerce.


Maybe I'll finally get my Official Cosmonauts Chronograph space watch, if about $500 falls off the price.

It's annoying that they call so many watches that have never been to space Official Cosmonauts, though I understand they issue them to those training for space.


----------



## bnf1963 (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks29 gives 15% off on some jeanrichard on ashford


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> One more impulse buy from Rakuten. About $300 shipped.


Actual total was barely over $300 shipped after cashback. Most places are over $400 for it. Limited edition of 1300.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/watch-shop/item/s-pm-0001li/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Anybody in Canada purchased on Rakuten through eBates.com (not eBates.ca)?

A bit nervous since it's the first time I am using eBates but 20% on a Seamaster... Wow.

Also do you have to sign up to Rakuten to get the discount or can you check out as guest?

Thanks!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> Word on the Horological street is that Fortis might be going out of business and is currently trying to restructure it's debt, as per documents found in the Swiss Official Gazette of Commerce.




Maybe they'll be saved by Invicta too...

*ducks*


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Jomashop has a GREAT deal on a Tissot Seastar Chrono, $249.

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0664171104700.html


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

eljay said:


> Maybe they'll be saved by Invicta too...
> 
> *ducks*


They'll be snatched up by someone if they put it up for sale. Fortis is one of the few privately held Swiss watch companies where others are a subsidiary of a conglomerate. They have a lot of history and actually make a good watch. Maurice Lacroix was in a similar boat and bought by DKSH Holding though I think they've been sold off again. Don't know what they do at current but at the time they had manufacture movements and produced their own watch cases instead of farming that out.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

KlausD said:


> I love those Terrascopes...I have yet to see a deal on the 39mm versions. 44mm is just too big.
> 
> I have had them readjust the price in the past. Just take a screenshot of the page and let them know.


Many moons ago, when JR first appeared on Ashford, they had the 39mm versions. At their cheapest they were about $500. At the time I decided to pass and look into it later, but they have never appeared again on Ashford. o|


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Citizen CB0020 is on Amazon for $259 while not the lowest price ever, still pretty good for the past 12 months.

43mm Case
11mm Thick
23mm Strap Width
Sapphire Crystal
Eco-Drive
Radio Controlled
World Timer
Perpetual Calendar


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It's always bothered the heck out of me, too. I bought my first Invicta about a month back -- a red-dial Mickey Mouse diver that was on a good sale. And to be honest, I don't even notice the Invicta on the side of the case. In the wearing of it, at least.


Well the watch has arrived (super fast, thanks Amazon) and it looks real good, but it is too small for me. A colleague showed interest so I'll fill it and she gets the excellent deal. I'll keep waiting for my dual time Victorinox...


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Xeric Halograph on Amazon for $322.22, about $126 less than they sell them themselves at watches.com

Definitely something unique.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Maybe I'll finally get my Official Cosmonauts Chronograph space watch, if about $500 falls off the price.
> 
> It's annoying that they call so many watches that have never been to space Official Cosmonauts, though I understand they issue them to those training for space.


From the Cosmonautis line 647.10.11, 647.27.11 and 638.10.11 are the official cosmonauts watches with cosmonauts certificate. Of them the 638.10.11 would have the most space time. It is $1640 on bracelet from AD when in stock and can be found around $1200 through gray market. I think it's a decent price for the watch you get. ETA 7750 based watches are priced all over the place so sure some are less but there's also some that are more.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Black Friday purchase arrived on Cyber Monday. Jomashop did great on shipping! I love it. It's a field watch with moon phase, so it's not overly dressy...


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Deal-related question about Rakuten Global sellers: Are US buyers required to pay tax? My invoice includes 8% tax.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I've purchased watches from three separate stores on Rakuten. I have never been charged sales tax or import fees. I see language in my invoices that say Tax and Shipping are included in my total but my total is the advertised price.

[Product]
SEIKO PROSPEX SBDX 017 【Free Shipping】 SP-0026
Price 233280 (yen) × 1 (piece) = 233280 (yen) including tax including shipping fee



tommy_boy said:


> Deal-related question about Rakuten Global sellers: Are US buyers required to pay tax? My invoice includes 8% tax.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Massdrop strikes again.. these are regular "deals" and not listed as CyberMonday sales or the like. Sure like the Orient....

$129.99 USD



Victorinox
Movement: Quartz
Case material: Stainless steel
Crystal: Sapphire
Caseback: Solid
Bracelet: Stainless steel
Date window
Lumed hands
Case width: 35 mm
Case thickness: 10 mm
Lug width: 20 mm
Lug-to-lug: 50 mm
Water resistance: 30 m (98 ft)









$99.99 


Victorinox
Movement: Quartz
Case material: Stainless steel
Crystal: Mineral
Caseback: Solid
Date display
Case diameter: 40 mm
Case thickness: 8.5 mm
Lug width: 13 mm
Strap width: 20 mm
Lug-to-lug: 48 mm
Water resistance: 100 m (330 ft)









$189.99



Orient
Movement: Orient 46U40 21-jewel automatic
21600 vph
40-hour power reserve
Case material: Stainless steel
Caseback: See-through
Crystal: Mineral
Power reserve indicator
Date display
Slide rule bezel
Luminous hands and markers
Case diameter: 43 mm
Case thickness: 13 mm
Lug width: 22 mm
Lug to lug: 52 mm









https://www.massdrop.com/watches/drops


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

Davidka said:


> Well the watch has arrived (super fast, thanks Amazon) and it looks real good, but it is too small for me. A colleague showed interest so I'll fill it and she gets the excellent deal. I'll keep waiting for my dual time Victorinox...


That may be the first time I have heard someone say an invicta watch is too small


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Victorinox 241765

$103









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorinox...l-Mens-Watch-241675-/272532306775?&rmvSB=true


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation

$269









https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...rands)&LinkName=Ashford+160x600&PubCID=403658


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Certina Men's DS Podium Watch C001-407-16-087-00

$239









https://www.ashford.com/us/C001-407...rands)&LinkName=Ashford+160x600&PubCID=403658


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Massdrop has a bunch of Glycine Combat Subs for $380. Good opportunity for those who were seeking a Golden Eye model.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

M111 said:


> Black Friday purchase arrived on Cyber Monday. Jomashop did great on shipping! I love it. It's a field watch with moon phase, so it's not overly dressy...


Nice! I've always liked this piece! How much was it on BF? On another note, Jomashop screwed up my shipping for a Maurice Lacroix Pontos S chronograph I had ordered last Tuesday. Still hadn't shipped out yesterday. I had to cancel the order because I'm traveling tomorrow and wouldn't have received it in time. First time I ever ordered something from jomashop and had a less than ideal experience. No idea what the delay was either.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Nice! I've always liked this piece! How much was it on BF? On another note, Jomashop screwed up my shipping for a Maurice Lacroix Pontos S chronograph I had ordered last Tuesday. Still hadn't shipped out yesterday. I had to cancel the order because I'm traveling tomorrow and wouldn't have received it in time. First time I ever ordered something from jomashop and had a less than ideal experience. No idea what the delay was either.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Too bad, I used to own a Pontos chrono. They're very nice quality.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

impetusera said:


> Too bad, I used to own a Pontos chrono. They're very nice quality.


Yeah, I ordered the Barcelona edition for a friend a few weeks back, and was able to handle it. Liked the quality, and saw the price on jomashop so decided to buy one. But didn't work out for whatever reason. Kinda bummed.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Nice! I've always liked this piece! How much was it on BF? On another note, Jomashop screwed up my shipping for a Maurice Lacroix Pontos S chronograph I had ordered last Tuesday. Still hadn't shipped out yesterday. I had to cancel the order because I'm traveling tomorrow and wouldn't have received it in time. First time I ever ordered something from jomashop and had a less than ideal experience. No idea what the delay was either.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


I got it for $429.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice !

Almost...

43mm AND 25mm ...


2manywatchs said:


> Victorinox 241765
> 
> $103
> 
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

goyoneuff said:


> Nice !
> 
> Almost...
> 
> 43mm AND 25mm ...


G have you considered one of these? A little more expensive than some of the options posted previously and maybe a bit thicker than you would like. But the case shape is really nice and it seems to hide the 14 millimeter thickness very well. And it is a great deal in my opinion.

http://scurfawatches.com/diverone2017


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

My good friend...

Thank you very much. Yes, I had. However, I still do not understand why it has to be so darn thick ! No need for that !

Cheers for the note !


valuewatchguy said:


> G have you considered one of these? A little more expensive than some of the options posted previously and maybe a bit thicker than you would like. But the case shape is really nice and it seems to hide the 14 millimeter thickness very well. And it is a great deal in my opinion.
> 
> http://scurfawatches.com/diverone2017


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice deal if you still have an Amex $50 off of $250



2manywatchs said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation
> 
> $269
> 
> ...


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

How is your speedmaster hesalite holding up ?


mannal said:


> Nice deal if you still have an Amex $50 off of $250


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I've had my Speedy Pro for 13 months and the hesalite flawless. I expected a bunch of scratches by now.



blackberrycubed said:


> How is your speedmaster hesalite holding up ?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

blackberrycubed said:


> How is your speedmaster hesalite holding up ?


 You didnt ask me the question but......18 months into mine that is part of a small rotation(4 to 6)...no visible marks. Worn mostly to work and on weekends with the fam & friends. But i tend to take care of my stuff. Banged a couple times on furniture but no marks on the hesalite.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

The beauty of the hesalite is actually that... To scratch it and then polish it your self... Oh, what a feeling that is !!




mannal said:


> I've had my Speedy Pro for 13 months and the hesalite flawless. I expected a bunch of scratches by now.





valuewatchguy said:


> You didnt ask me the question but......18 months into mine that is part of a small rotation...no visible marks. Worn mostly to work and on weekends with the fam & friends. But i tend to take care of my stuff. Banged a couple times on furniture but no marks on the hesalite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

goyoneuff said:


> The beauty of the hesalite is actually that... To scratch it and then polish it your self... Oh, what a feeling that is !!


Completely agree! I have a Speedy hesalite and Tag Monaco Gulf edition that have hesalite. Love polishing the hesalite on both!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Update on the JeanRichard Terrascope at Ashford: Spoke to Customer service and asked for a price adjustment, since the watch decreased in price after I ordered it. They are honoring the price adjustment and I should have the difference credited to my account within a few business days.


----------



## impromptujazz (May 22, 2017)

really like the look of this watch. reminds me of a vinyl record

amex ashford offer is good till 2/2018



2manywatchs said:


> Certina Men's DS Podium Watch C001-407-16-087-00
> 
> $239


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Nice! I've always liked this piece! How much was it on BF? On another note, Jomashop screwed up my shipping for a Maurice Lacroix Pontos S chronograph I had ordered last Tuesday. Still hadn't shipped out yesterday. I had to cancel the order because I'm traveling tomorrow and wouldn't have received it in time. First time I ever ordered something from jomashop and had a less than ideal experience. No idea what the delay was either.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


I was also a bit anxious of my first order with them. Put an order on the 18th, shipped by the 21st, arrived at USPS on 24th, and processed by the ISC by yesterday. Hopefully the watch will arrive within a week or so.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Tres said:


> I was also a bit anxious of my first order with them. Put an order on the 18th, shipped by the 21st, arrived at USPS on 24th, and processed by the ISC by yesterday. Hopefully the watch will arrive within a week or so.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Well I had to cancel the order. I'm in the US, and for whatever reason it had been a week since placing the order and they had still not shipped out. I'm thinking of re-ordering and having it shipped to a relative and I can get it from them once I'm back. But not sure if I should since I've ordered a few too many watches lately lol.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Re: the EBATE 20% cashback for Ratuken purchases, does anyone know if it takes about 3 months to get the cash like most other cash back sites, i.e. Befrugal...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

anyone jumped on the MK Pontos S diver direct form Maurice Lacroix US at $999?
That was one of the most tempting BF deal to me but I couldn't quite get off the fence...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dupe


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Well I had to cancel the order. I'm in the US, and for whatever reason it had been a week since placing the order and they had still not shipped out. I'm thinking of re-ordering and having it shipped to a relative and I can get it from them once I'm back. But not sure if I should since I've ordered a few too many watches lately lol.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


I ordered from them because the one i found in amazon was out of stock and i am in the need of having a fancier substitute for my casio. I thought i would not go wrong with a less than 300 for a t-navigator but yesterday i found a seastar in ebay and the seller only expecting for $300 or so. Lol.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Re: the EBATE 20% cashback for Ratuken purchases, does anyone know if it takes about 3 months to get the cash like most other cash back sites, i.e. Befrugal...


"Your next Big Fat Check will be sent by 02/15/18 via Check"


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> anyone jumped on the MK Pontos S diver direct form Maurice Lacroix US at $999?
> That was one of the most tempting BF deal to me but I couldn't quite get off the fence...


Almost....wish the chrono was discounted...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko 5 Automatic SNK883K1, 37mm, *$77* from Singapore, $175+ on amazon or ebay:

https://www.chronograph-divers.com/seiko-5-snk883k1/










Black Dial
Luminous Hands And Markers
Day And Date Display
See Through Case Back
Deployment Clasp
50M Water Resistance
Approximate Case Diameter: *37mm*
Stainless Steel Case
Stainless Steel Bracelet
Automatic Movement
Caliber: 7S26
21 Jewels
Mineral Crystal
edit: "Ladies Watch"


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Timex Men's Expedition Field Chronograph Watch, Green/Black, 43mm, *$36.81* Amazon deal of the day ($48 on ebay) (sorry if dup):

https://www.amazon.com/Timex-TW4B10300-Expedition-Chrono-Canvas/dp/B01JO75XLU/


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

duplicate


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Read the fine print, USED. Still, a lovely piece!



RyanD said:


> Maybe the best deal I've seen on Rakuten yet. Solid 950 platinum Seiko Credor chronograph with only 200 made for $5000.
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/e-shiba78/item/9639/


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

dup


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

Yes



Jeep99dad said:


> Re: the EBATE 20% cashback for Ratuken purchases, does anyone know if it takes about 3 months to get the cash like most other cash back sites, i.e. Befrugal...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Recoil Rob said:


> Read the fine print, USED.


What gave it away? Was it the word "USED" at the top of the listing? Or was it that is was only made in 1998 (almost 20 years ago)?

There was one listed on Ebay for $13k. I haven't been able to find the original MSRP.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Cred...S74-0010-Platino-200-hecho-solo-/271844879069


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

impetusera said:


> From the Cosmonautis line 647.10.11, 647.27.11 and 638.10.11 are the official cosmonauts watches with cosmonauts certificate. Of them the 638.10.11 would have the most space time. It is $1640 on bracelet from AD when in stock and can be found around $1200 through gray market. I think it's a decent price for the watch you get. ETA 7750 based watches are priced all over the place so sure some are less but there's also some that are more.


I'd have expected the titanium models (e.g. 659.27.11) to be more likely, but there is that photo of the SS model in the ISS's cupola...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> "Your next Big Fat Check will be sent by 02/15/18 via Check"


I finally signed up last night after your SARY085 post... Presumably the fact they also refund to PayPal means that we antipodean types can use ebates too?


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

and just when i decided to pull the trigger on the credor, the 20 percent CS is gone... phew


----------



## Aerodata (Mar 12, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> anyone jumped on the MK Pontos S diver direct form Maurice Lacroix US at $999?
> That was one of the most tempting BF deal to me but I couldn't quite get off the fence...


I'm on the fence about that deal too. I think I'm gonna jump on it tonight though. There's something about it that speaks to me. I think the deal goes until the 30th if you change your mind ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

solstice15 said:


> I cracked....
> In addition to the cyber monday terrascope deals, Ashford added a few Terrascopes to the clearance section (just search terrascope to see both).
> 
> The coupon code AFF80 (80 off 600+) works on the clearance models, so I got the below watch for:
> ...


Thank you for pointing this out. Looks like the aff80 code no longer works but the damage is done..

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

feltharg said:


> Yes


How does ebates pay you back exactly? Via PayPal? :-/


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

EBATES CASHBACK 20% FOR RAKUTEN ENDED

i think... please someone else confirm 

i think the universe is giving me signals... first wus forum was crapping out on me, than the ebates event ended and now befrugal seems to be down. maybe spent too much??

ok so to wrap it up here, i (hopefully) ended up getting
a saphire sandwich moonwatch and two SINN 103s from rakuten,
a mega load of straps from fossil
sample of three straps from LHL
sample of three straps from martu
some cheapestnato straps
also bought a seamaster from joma for my cousin (he is going to give it to his FIL for his 70s BD), not the greatest sale, but ok price

besides watches, ive got a canon 6D mk II body and some lenses and some boots  i think this black friday wasnt that bad after all

THANKS EVERY ONE AND DAMN YOU IN THIS WONDERFUL THREAD


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Dan83bz said:


> How does ebates pay you back exactly? Via PayPal? :-/


You can choose various ways to get paid.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

i can see two options - they can send you a check via mail, or just a paypal payment (same as with befrugal).
i dont have any experience with any other cashback sites, just these two, but they are both legit.

i have offered this thread the extra 10 bucks for an account invitation in the past and i now take the liberty to post my refferal forward so someone joining ebates or befrugal could get 10 bucks for him and 10 for me...
im pretty sure new members are getting a bonus anyways...

_*<referral links are not allowed here -Admin>
*_


Dan83bz said:


> How does ebates pay you back exactly? Via PayPal? :-/


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

feltharg said:


> and just when i decided to pull the trigger on the credor, the 20 percent CS is gone... phew


I couldn't quite do it either. That is some serious low-key balling though.

"Oh, you like my Seiko? It's worth more than your car."


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Anyone sent ebates inquiry about the cashback rate not matching up? I have heard nothing from their CS

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Mine was off by $45. They are working on it now and communication has been good.



ronragus said:


> Anyone sent ebates inquiry about the cashback rate not matching up? I have heard nothing from their CS
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

This Mondaine automatic at 200$ is just sacrilege! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mondaine-M...355176?hash=item4d648ba528:g:0CoAAOSwNd9Z0p5o

Must.....resist....


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

That sapphire sandwhich is going to be awesome!!!! Planning to use or flip ?



feltharg said:


> EBATES CASHBACK 20% FOR RAKUTEN ENDED
> 
> i think... please someone else confirm
> 
> ...


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Dan83bz said:


> This Mondaine automatic at 200$ is just sacrilege!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mondaine-M...355176?hash=item4d648ba528:g:0CoAAOSwNd9Z0p5o
> 
> Must.....resist....


Lugs.....too long

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

i could flip the new 3570 but they did the job for me and cancelled it... but not the SS  planning to use it... until i find a nice tritium version (3592 or early 3572). i just have a thing for patina.
im pretty sure i will have to flip one of the sinns tho. the 104 is i think my favourite watch, gets the most wrist time (and i have much higher grade watches too as well as some cheaper ones) but im afraid the chunky 103 might be way too high. we will see.
now just pray for the custom ppl to be merciful.
i wonder if someone looked into the nomoses on rakuten maybe?



blackberrycubed said:


> That sapphire sandwhich is going to be awesome!!!! Planning to use or flip ?


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

i do not think there will be any customs, since they are being shipped via japan ems postal. I think its only fedex where custom hit is 100% guaranteed.

what happens to the ebates cashback for canceled orders ?



feltharg said:


> i could flip the new 3570 but they did the job for me and cancelled it... but not the SS  planning to use it... until i find a nice tritium version (3592 or early 3572). i just have a thing for patina.
> im pretty sure i will have to flip one of the sinns tho. the 104 is i think my favourite watch, gets the most wrist time (and i have much higher grade watches too as well as some cheaper ones) but im afraid the chunky 103 might be way too high. we will see.
> now just pray for the custom ppl to be merciful.
> i wonder if someone looked into the nomoses on rakuten maybe?


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

ronragus said:


> Anyone sent ebates inquiry about the cashback rate not matching up? I have heard nothing from their CS
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Conversion rate fixed...nice...

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

blackberrycubed said:


> what happens to the ebates cashback for canceled orders ?


Any cashback awarded should be reversed after the order is cancelled.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

the canceled order cashback will be retracted. thats what the three month wait period is for. the cs site and seller want to be sure there are no buyers remourse returns etc...



blackberrycubed said:


> i do not think there will be any customs, since they are being shipped via japan ems postal. I think its only fedex where custom hit is 100% guaranteed.
> 
> what happens to the ebates cashback for canceled orders ?


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

some people have reported getting the cash back (in the past) even tho the order(s) were canceled.... so you may be in for some extra treat if they give you the CB on the canceled MoonWatch!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

RyanD said:


> "Your next Big Fat Check will be sent by 02/15/18 via Check"


I got shipping confirmation of my order, but still no cashback posted. 
Come on Ebates!!! Lol

Site shows the "shopping trip", so just a matter of time, I hope.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

w4tchnut said:


> I got shipping confirmation of my order, but still no cashback posted.
> Come on Ebates!!! Lol
> 
> Site shows the "shopping trip", so just a matter of time, I hope.


Ebates logs "Shopping Trips" when you activate their app on a site or access the site directly through Ebates even if you don't place an order, it merely indicates shopping site access. Once the merchant processes the transaction and that gets communicated back to Ebates you will see a checkmark logging the Cash Back and the cashback should then be reflected in your account.


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Actually I ordered the PVD version this morning, according to their site it should ship the same day. I never heard back via email from the company so sent a question about, got back a response that their currently sold out and should have more next week. Not good service from a large company, they should have stated this on the site before paying $999. I actually may have to cancel it anyway. Wanted anyone considering ordering from them to consider this first.



Jeep99dad said:


> anyone jumped on the MK Pontos S diver direct form Maurice Lacroix US at $999?
> That was one of the most tempting BF deal to me but I couldn't quite get off the fence...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> anyone jumped on the MK Pontos S diver direct form Maurice Lacroix US at $999?
> That was one of the most tempting BF deal to me but I couldn't quite get off the fence...


Didn't you own one of those before?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Casio DW-5600E. If you only need or want one G-Shock, this would be the one to get. $36.97

Amazon has a better price today than they did last week by about $2.

https://www.amazon.com/G-shock-DW56...qid=1511912083&sr=8-1&keywords=casio+dw-5600e


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

feltharg said:


> EBATES CASHBACK 20% FOR RAKUTEN ENDED
> 
> i think... please someone else confirm
> 
> ...


Wow that's almost $8,000 in Black Friday booty for you
!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rocat said:


> Back to watch deals. Casio DW-5600E. If you only need or want one G-Shock, this would be the one to get. $36.97
> 
> Amazon has a better price today than they did last week by about $2.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/G-shock-DW56...qid=1511912083&sr=8-1&keywords=casio+dw-5600e


It's cheap but personally if i want 1 G- shock I'd buy a solar-atomic. Mine was fairly cheap


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

feltharg said:


> EBATES CASHBACK 20% FOR RAKUTEN ENDED
> 
> i think... please someone else confirm
> 
> ...


Depending on which sea master you went with, did you see my post about the SMP 300 ceramic in either color for $2790 WITH AD warranty from chitownwatch.com? For a couple hundred more on a nearly $3000 watch isn't that much. For a gift the AD card might be nice.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Didn't you own one of those before?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I had a one-off LE but felt it was too much $ to have in it. 999$ would be better though i feel uncertain about the brands future


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

yes i did but since this watch is going to end up in europe, the ad warranty didnt really bugged my cousin that much and he went cheap with this one 
https://www.jomashop.com/omega-watch-21230412001003.html
for 2675
thats just a 115usd difference...

im actually located in chicago so i might just try to call in for a price match maybe?  i will tell my cousin im sure he will have second thoughts...

if you have other suggestions, hit me 



Mechanicalworld said:


> Depending on which sea master you went with, did you see my post about the SMP 300 ceramic in either color for $2790 WITH AD warranty from chitownwatch.com? For a couple hundred more on a nearly $3000 watch isn't that much. For a gift the AD card might be nice.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

and someone PLEASE buy the seamaster 300 trilogy reissue from chitownwatch or it would be too dangerous for me to walk in


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's cheap but personally if i want 1 G- shock I'd buy a solar-atomic. Mine was fairly cheap


Point made. How about if I state that if someone wants a "cheap, basic, square G-Shock", this is the one to get.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Costco

$165
$190
$440

Respectively









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

jmarkpatton said:


> Jomashop has a GREAT deal on a Tissot Seastar Chrono, $249.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0664171104700.html


I'm seeing $349..am I missing something?


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Canyon55 said:


> I'm seeing $349..am I missing something?


I'm pretty sure it was $249 the last time I checked but apparently it's been raised to $349.


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

Glycine Combat Sub Automatic Watch at Massdrop for $379. This is one good looking Invicta


----------



## filcord (Sep 12, 2014)

The citizen nighthawk is for 199usd at Amazon.com. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...VPDKIKX0DER&pi=SL180_SX129_CR0,0,129,180_QL70

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

filcord said:


> The citizen nighthawk is for 199usd at Amazon.com. ...


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00074KYC8









Also available for $199 at Jomashop and Jet.com.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Anyone post this yet?
Jomashop deal of the day

Use code "EMAIL5" for extra $5 off or code "FASTSHIP" for free shipping (unfortunately codes do not stack)


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh yeah 
It's $85.99 btw


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

An unusual G-100CU-7ACR ana-digi G-Shock on Evine.com for *$49.48* -- $119.50 on Amazon:

Casio Men's 47mm G-Shock Quartz Ana/Digi Multi Function Strap Watch











*Movement:* Module 5158 quartz 
*Movement Country of Origin:* Japan 
*Case Measurements:* 47mm 
*Thickness:* 16mm 
*Bezel:* Fixed 
*Crystal:* Mineral 
*Crown:* Function pushers 
*Dial Material:* Resin 
*Strap:* Resin 
*Strap Measurements:* 9" L x 30mm W 
*Clasp:* Buckle 
*Maximum Wrist Size:* 8-1/2" 
*Water Resistance:* 20 ATM - 200 meters - 660 feet 
*Weight:* 2 oz 
*Watch Country of Origin:* China 
Are white G-Shocks hard to keep clean?


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Anyone get shipping confirmation from Torgoen on any of their purchases yet? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> An unusual G-100CU-7ACR ana-digi G-Shock on Evine.com for *$49.48* -- $119.50 on Amazon:
> 
> Casio Men's 47mm G-Shock Quartz Ana/Digi Multi Function Strap Watch
> 
> ...


Yes, the resin will pick up colors and dyes from clothes and rub marks.

In a couple of weeks, it will look quite dirty. However, it is still a G-Shock, made to be used as a tool and this is like white sneakers IMO; they look better when broken-in with a few stains and blemishes.

S.

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Is this a good deal ?

Cheers.


filcord said:


> The citizen nighthawk is for 199usd at Amazon.com. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...VPDKIKX0DER&pi=SL180_SX129_CR0,0,129,180_QL70
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk





BostonCharlie said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00074KYC8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

jdanefrantz said:


> Anyone get shipping confirmation from Torgoen on any of their purchases yet?


Just an order confirmation so far, not shipping info yet.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> Is this a good deal ?
> 
> Cheers.


Average I'd say. It has been down to $170 frequently. Even hit $150 if I remember correctly


----------



## Jboston (Nov 10, 2014)

I snagged a stainless steel with the rubber strap. Scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I've always liked that model and couldn't pass it up at that price. I agree, for a fairly uneventful BF and CM, I thought this was the the most compelling deal.



Jeep99dad said:


> anyone jumped on the MK Pontos S diver direct form Maurice Lacroix US at $999?
> That was one of the most tempting BF deal to me but I couldn't quite get off the fence...


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Have anyone purchased from clickshopnrun? 

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up!

Incoming:
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Mondaine-Men...m-White-Dial-Black-Leather-Watch/332399477525

For under $50 I'll get my money's worth here.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

jdanefrantz said:


> Anyone get shipping confirmation from Torgoen on any of their purchases yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Not yet, purchase Monday afternoon US time.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Pics gents... Pics !


Jboston said:


> I snagged a stainless steel with the rubber strap. Scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I've always liked that model and couldn't pass it up at that price. I agree, for a fairly uneventful BF and CM, I thought this was the the most compelling deal.


----------



## Luck my Fife (Oct 17, 2017)

AJ_Atlanta said:


> Glycine Combat Sub Automatic Watch at Massdrop for $379. This is one good looking Invicta
> 
> View attachment 12691275


Hi,

Does anyone think watchgooroo on eBay would match this price? I think I've heard this before. Also would her(?) watches come with the 2-year manufacturer's warranty that Massdrop offers? If that's the case, I would prefer to buy it on eBay (shipping time and cashback). Thanks


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

audio.bill said:


> I'm pretty sure it was $249 the last time I checked but apparently it's been raised to $349.


Yeah looks like the price was raised.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Luck my Fife said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone think watchgooroo on eBay would match this price? I think I've heard this before. Also would her(?) watches come with the 2-year manufacturer's warranty that Massdrop offers? If that's the case, I would prefer to buy it on eBay (shipping time and cashback). Thanks


Hannah at Watchgooroo is an authorized dealer for Glycine so watches purchased through her are stamped with the full manufacturer's warranty. I've heard that she'll usually meet or beat any of her competitors, and that many of the Glycine watches sold by Joma and Massdrop are actually sourced through her company. I've purchased a couple of Glycines from her and have only positive experiences to report.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

AJ_Atlanta said:


> Glycine Combat Sub Automatic Watch at Massdrop for $379. This is one good looking Invicta
> 
> View attachment 12691275


May we refer to it as a Glyvicta? ;-)


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Average I'd say. It has been down to $170 frequently. Even hit $150 if I remember correctly


I think I paid $135 for it last year on Cyber Monday... but it hasn't gone that low again.

Citizen Nighthawk Eco-Drive

Citizen Nighthawk Eco-Drive


----------



## KlausD (Mar 11, 2015)

RBLAINE said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Incoming:
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Mondaine-Men...m-White-Dial-Black-Leather-Watch/332399477525
> ...


Are these actually good watches? It's definitely an iconic design....but when I looked the reviews on Amazon, they don't seem well liked.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Jboston said:


> I snagged a stainless steel with the rubber strap. Scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I've always liked that model and couldn't pass it up at that price. I agree, for a fairly uneventful BF and CM, I thought this was the the most compelling deal.


Yes, that was a real deal I think, but over my budget unfortunately, the only thing I snagged was this oris after credits , cashback and this and that for a little over $400:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

KlausD said:


> Are these actually good watches? It's definitely an iconic design....but when I looked the reviews on Amazon, they don't seem well liked.


Reviews on Amazon cannot be trusted. They have been poisoned by paid reviewers.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

KlausD said:


> Are these actually good watches? It's definitely an iconic design....but when I looked the reviews on Amazon, they don't seem well liked.


Just one article of many about untrustworthy Amazon reviews:https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/08/will-paid-reviews-bite-amazon-back/261582/


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

thechin said:


> Yes, that was a real deal I think, but over my budget unfortunately, the only thing I snagged was this oris after credits , cashback and this and that for a little over $400:


That's a heck of a watch for around $400. Sounds like one of the better deals I've seen posted.


----------



## Luck my Fife (Oct 17, 2017)

audio.bill said:


> Hannah at Watchgooroo is an authorized dealer for Glycine so watches purchased through her are stamped with the full manufacturer's warranty. I've heard that she'll usually meet or beat any of her competitors, and that many of the Glycine watches sold by Joma and Massdrop are actually sourced through her company. I've purchased a couple of Glycines from her and have only positive experiences to report.


Thank you for your reply


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

i am already having buyers remorse for all the purchases now that black friday and cyber monday are over !!!!! anyone else ????


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

blackberrycubed said:


> i am already having buyers remorse for all the purchases now that black friday and cyber monday are over !!!!! anyone else ????


Um... :think:


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

I received an email from the shop for my Rakuten purchase that they canceled my order because my credit card wouldn't authorize. First, I never got any notice from my credit card company of an attempt to authorize. Normally, I would get an alert for a transaction like this. So I'm not sure what is up with that. Second, if I tried calling my credit card company to get them to authorize it and then contacted the shop to let them know that it is okay, would I get to keep the cash back even though it is now past the date of the promotion? I'm just wondering if it's worth the hassle.


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

audio.bill said:


> Hannah at Watchgooroo is an authorized dealer for Glycine so watches purchased through her are stamped with the full manufacturer's warranty. I've heard that she'll usually meet or beat any of her competitors, and that many of the Glycine watches sold by Joma and Massdrop are actually sourced through her company. I've purchased a couple of Glycines from her and have only positive experiences to report.


Why does everyone on this thread think that watchgooroo is a female? I know the owner/CEO of GSD Global and that person is a man. Maybe Hannah is one of his employees?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> Why does everyone on this thread think that watchgooroo is a female? I know the owner/CEO of GSD Global and that person is a man. Maybe Hannah is one of his employees?


Probably cuz when you message watchgooroo on ebay, Hannah is the one who replies to the messages.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Originally Posted by *Nasmitty7185* 
_Why does everyone on this thread think that watchgooroo is a female? I know the owner/CEO of GSD Global and that person is a man. Maybe Hannah is one of his employees?_



raheelc said:


> Probably cuz when you message watchgooroo on ebay, Hannah is the one who replies to the messages.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Plus, we are in dire need of a female presence around these parts... :roll:


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

feltharg said:


> and someone PLEASE buy the seamaster 300 trilogy reissue from chitownwatch or it would be too dangerous for me to walk in


He doesn't price match but it's worth a try. 
Id actually be more inclined to purchase it from chitown if it's going to Europe, warranty is good regardless of which AD it is purchased at but jomashop is a US company I believe so they'd be shipping it to the US to get it fixed or paying out of pocket.

However, you'd have to be able to ship to a non Chicago address. Walking in to the store and buying it would cost you 10% sales tax.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Luck my Fife said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone think watchgooroo on eBay would match this price? I think I've heard this before. Also would her(?) watches come with the 2-year manufacturer's warranty that Massdrop offers? If that's the case, I would prefer to buy it on eBay (shipping time and cashback). Thanks


She supplies the watches to massdrop, at least most of us believe she does. She is an AD for glycine so you get the full warranty. That particular watch she has had at $349 in the past on a couple occasions. She should be able to match or beat the price on it, it's one of the harder ones to sell with the white dial. The golden eye is the one most people go after.


----------



## Auspaul (Jun 5, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Massdrop has several Suunto Cores starting at $154.99
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/suunto-core-all-black-watch
> 
> They also have an Oris Artelier Translucent Skeleton for $999
> ...


TOM has the Oris for $899 https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...b16/oris-artelier-automatic-734-7684-4051-mb#


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Ashford has a great deal on an automatic Seiko- Core model. $135 I believe befrugal would be another 5% off. Similar to Cocktail Times.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...women/core/SRPA29.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=24


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

> I received an email from the shop for my Rakuten purchase that they canceled my order because my credit card wouldn't authorize. First, I never got any notice from my credit card company of an attempt to authorize. Normally, I would get an alert for a transaction like this. So I'm not sure what is up with that. Second, if I tried calling my credit card company to get them to authorize it and then contacted the shop to let them know that it is okay, would I get to keep the cash back even though it is now past the date of the promotion? I'm just wondering if it's worth the hassle.




Chase did the same thing to me. They waited 3 days to tell me that they blocked the charge and screwed me out of the Seiko auto chrono I ordered. They used to immediately send me an email to authorize transactions.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Auspaul said:


> TOM has the Oris for $899 https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...b16/oris-artelier-automatic-734-7684-4051-mb#


I'd love this piece. Mad that it can be bought so cheaply in the US, but not in the EU Single Market that Switzerland is part of.

Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Swayndo said:


> I'd love this piece. Mad that it can be bought so cheaply in the US, but not in the EU Single Market that Switzerland is part of.
> 
> Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


The levels on discounts on watches as well as other products in the US, as well as some part of Asia (JP, SG), have always been and I guess will always be magnitudes higher than Europe. Besides taxation reasons, which explains some of it, I think its mostly about culture + volumes. At least the gap has been tightened a bit, I remember not so long ago when I was living in the US, (mid '00s), when electronics were 2-3x cheaper in the states than back home, whereas nowadays there is hardly much difference, except the Black Friday sales in the US is still rather unique in the level of discounts seen. At least plane tickets have come down too, so nowadays you can do a Black Friday trip if you have the time for it, and pay for the tickets many times fold, thru the savings you get if you buy most of your holiday gifts there. Whilst usually that was more of a Western Europe thing in the past (i.e. British, Germans, Dutch etc. travelling to US for holiday shopping, now the same special "shopping holiday" deals are advertised in travel agencies Prague, to Budapest, Bucharest etc. since the middle class forming here is now ready to fully embrace the consumerist lifestyle.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Rakuten owns eBates so I would say your chances are good that they will honor the transaction. This stuff is kind of like gambling.

Good luck!



Penfold36 said:


> I received an email from the shop for my Rakuten purchase that they canceled my order because my credit card wouldn't authorize. First, I never got any notice from my credit card company of an attempt to authorize. Normally, I would get an alert for a transaction like this. So I'm not sure what is up with that. Second, if I tried calling my credit card company to get them to authorize it and then contacted the shop to let them know that it is okay, would I get to keep the cash back even though it is now past the date of the promotion? I'm just wondering if it's worth the hassle.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

> Rakuten owns eBates so I would say your chances are good that they will honor the transaction. This stuff is kind of like gambling.




Not if the vendor actually canceled the order. If they can just rerun his card without him having to place the order again, he should be ok.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Another ana-digi G-Shock, model AW-591GBX-1A9CR usually $99 from Amazon (per Camel^3), now *$69.99*. I like how easy it is to read compared to other Gs.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-SHOCK-Quartz-Resin-Casual/dp/B07437DL24/










 Shock Resistant, Resin Band, Mineral Glass, 200-meter water resistance, LED light, World time, 1/100-second stopwatch 
 Countdown timer, 5 daily alarms, Hourly time signal, Full auto-calendar, 12/24-hour format, Approx. battery life: 3 years on CR1220 
 Quartz Movement 
 Case Diameter: 52mm 
 Water resistant 200m ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Chase did the same thing to me. They waited 3 days to tell me that they blocked the charge and screwed me out of the Seiko auto chrono I ordered. They used to immediately send me an email to authorize transactions.[/COLOR]


Heh, my credit card companies have all been trained.

"Exotic watch purchase from Moscow at 2 a.m.?"

"Authorize it. It's WtW."


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

blackberrycubed said:


> i am already having buyers remorse for all the purchases now that black friday and cyber monday are over !!!!! anyone else ????


 OT Confession: I'm returning my G-Shock GW5035A-1 back to Macy's. At first, I loved that it was so ugly and that it concealed its one outstanding feature -- its gold, screwcase back -- so that only I would know how cool it is. Limited edition, ~$280 (after coupon), it struck me as pop art. Then it arrived. The thrill of the chase was gone. It was just an overpriced G that I couldn't even read well (dammed inverted display). Back it goes to our local Macy's.


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

"Not if the vendor actually canceled the order. If they can just rerun his card without him having to place the order again, he should be ok."

That's what I am worried about.


----------



## KlausD (Mar 11, 2015)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> Why does everyone on this thread think that watchgooroo is a female? I know the owner/CEO of GSD Global and that person is a man. Maybe Hannah is one of his employees?


No jokes but the CEO is an FTM and still goes by "Hannah" for customer communications.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/182753030483
Ebay has a pretty good deal on this G Shock.
I think you can use the 10% off with coupon with code PHOLIDAY10









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

KlausD said:


> No jokes but the CEO is an FTM and still goes by "Hannah" for customer communications.


I don't think that's a preferred description, nor do I feel it's appropriate for this public forum. Besides, who cares and what does it have to do with anything?


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

mannal said:


> Grail opportunity here. MM300 is currently in my sights. Ugh! Doing my research now.


What did you find out about the 20% cash back from Ebates?


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

i wonder what "impact" did (or does ussually) have the cash back for the seller on rakuten.
Ebates gets teh cashback sorted with "rakuten" (and yes, i know, it stays in the family in this case) but maybe the holiday listing fees got higher or something for the sellers too?

I had the impression the sellers were very eager to cancel orders for whatever reason they could... and once they cancel, it goes directly to rakuten as an actual cancelation of the whole transaction and doesnt seem reversible


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

FTM stands for?
yes, googled it before, finding these 2: Functional Test Manager, Field Team Member


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

frogles said:


> FTM stands for?
> yes, googled it before, finding these 2: Functional Test Manager, Field Team Member


Transformers, robots in disguise...

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Penfold36 said:


> I received an email from the shop for my Rakuten purchase that they canceled my order because my credit card wouldn't authorize. First, I never got any notice from my credit card company of an attempt to authorize. Normally, I would get an alert for a transaction like this. So I'm not sure what is up with that. Second, if I tried calling my credit card company to get them to authorize it and then contacted the shop to let them know that it is okay, would I get to keep the cash back even though it is now past the date of the promotion? I'm just wondering if it's worth the hassle.


I read on one of the pages that only Japanese domestic cards can be processed, everyone else use PayPal, so that's what I did with no issues.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Just when i thought I was out, they pulled me back in. Two Oris watches from Certified Watch Store. With the clearance 5% code, 3% cashback, even with taxes, I got both of these for under $1400. What a day.









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chronograph - $80

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...chronograph/241532.pid?nid=cpg_cat600067&so=1


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

MstrDabbles said:


> Just when i thought I was out, they pulled me back in. Two Oris watches from Certified Watch Store. With the clearance 5% code, 3% cashback, even with taxes, I got both of these for under $1400. What a day


Could you post the price, coupon/discount codes and link to the second watch? Thx!


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Just arrived 
Not as big as I thought it would be










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

MstrDabbles said:


> Just when i thought I was out, they pulled me back in. Two Oris watches from Certified Watch Store. With the clearance 5% code, 3% cashback, even with taxes, I got both of these for under $1400. What a day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish i see the propilot with bracelet. When you posted about this this watch is no longer there. Sad!

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Could you post the price, coupon/discount codes and link to the second watch? Thx!


Thats and Oris Artix. Already sold out on CWS site. The code is Clear5 and can be used on the clearance watches on the site.


----------



## NoSpoon (Jul 12, 2014)

Look what showed up today thanks to this thread. Quite a good value for the price.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

blackberrycubed said:


> i am already having buyers remorse for all the purchases now that black friday and cyber monday are over !!!!! anyone else ????


After dropping about $900 on a Hamilton Jazzmaster and a NOS 1970s vibe Tissot sports chronograph (with an ETA Valjoux 7750 movement), I started to feel a bit of remorse-- mixed in with a sense of selfishness, wondering--"Why do I almost always buy TWO watches at a time? ".....Sooo, I picked up a couple Victorinox watches, along with a Mondaine, for my sons, as well as a new iPad for the wife. I felt better.

At least until the credit card bill comes in anyways...


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> I don't think that's a preferred description, nor do I feel it's appropriate for this public forum. Besides, who cares and what does it have to do with anything?


B.s. dude. It was the logical conclusion to the conversation. Also, after googling ftm I don't see why it made you so upset. Perhaps you're trying to set your political standards upon the rest of us.

Everyone else simply does not care.

Now, I just have to ask...... why are they so religious or was this all a joke I missed out on?


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

AJ_Atlanta said:


> That may be the first time I have heard someone say an invicta watch is too small


Much better...


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

raheelc said:


> Probably cuz when you message watchgooroo on ebay, Hannah is the one who replies to the messages.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Actually, Chana (Hanna) Hecht is listed as the president of the company.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Slickdeals is showing that Kohls has a mystery coupon worth 20, 30, or 40% off. Stacks with WATCHES10 for an extra 10% off on certain watch styles.

Mystery coupon here (there shouldn't be any referral stuff as I tried to make sure the link was clean - apologies if it isn't): https://slickdeals.net/f/10959703-s...oupon-up-to-40-stacking-codes-free-ship-on-25

Extra 6% cashback via Ebates too.

I picked up a SRP779 for ~$200 before tax. Prices have gotten pretty close to that before if I'm not mistaken, but it's nice to get it from a brick and mortar/Seiko AD that I can easily return the watch to, if needed. This deal does make the Samurais a pretty damn good deal though as they can be had for the same price on rubber straps or a bit more on the OEM bracelet.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

blackberrycubed said:


> i am already having buyers remorse for all the purchases now that black friday and cyber monday are over !!!!! anyone else ????


No. Only bought one new watch, though. It should be at my door within the next couple of hours.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Brand new (not the usual refurbished ones) $300

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...248996?hash=item46559fd5a4:g:eq8AAOSwNRdX~QLJ


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

norsairius said:


> Slickdeals is showing that Kohls has a mystery coupon worth 20, 30, or 40% off. Stacks with WATCHES10 for an extra 10% off on certain watch styles.


Anyone got a 40% off code and don't mind sharing?


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

frogles said:


> FTM stands for? yes, googled it before, finding these 2: Functional Test Manager, Field Team Member


 Female-To-Male does not come up?


----------



## Jboston (Nov 10, 2014)

The ML Pontos S Diver arrived. Loving it so far. I think the sale goes until tomorrow for anyone still on the fence.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Touch of Modern has a pricing error? Just ordered a Grovana sub clone chrono for $219?! This is the lowest I've seen a Valjoux 7750 in forever.

.lhttps://www.touchofmodern.com/sal...7a134dec2e/grovana-diver-automatic-1571-6135 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> B.s. dude. It was the logical conclusion to the conversation. Also, after googling ftm I don't see why it made you so upset. Perhaps you're trying to set your political standards upon the rest of us.
> 
> Everyone else simply does not care.
> 
> ...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Touch of Modern has a pricing error? Just ordered a Grovana sub clone chrono for $219?!
> 
> .lhttps://www.touchofmodern.com/sal...7a134dec2e/grovana-diver-automatic-1571-6135
> 
> ...


And a Grovana GMT automatic (in several color ways) for $209.99!


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> And a Grovana GMT automatic (in several color ways) for $209.99!


Search the model online because it doesn't seem to be an auto...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Search the model online because it doesn't seem to be an auto...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Ah ha! Good catch....glad I didn't bite!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> Brand new (not the usual refurbished ones) $300
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...248996?hash=item46559fd5a4:g:eq8AAOSwNRdX~QLJ


I just got this Gemini from Evine for $285. I like the Geminis much better than the Murrens, plus they have a normal screw-down caseback instead of those stupid security screws.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Search the model online because it doesn't seem to be an auto...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The open-hearts are automatic for $169.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

oh no, bad.

just when i thought im safe because kohls only gave me 30 percent mystery (i want that samurai!) the TOM strikes...
hope its an auto  hope they didnt oversell


----------



## Luck my Fife (Oct 17, 2017)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Touch of Modern has a pricing error? Just ordered a Grovana sub clone chrono for $219?! This is the lowest I've seen a Valjoux 7750 in forever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's say it is some sort of listing error and they send the "wrong" watch. In this case it would be eligible for return, correct?


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Luck my Fife said:


> Let's say it is some sort of listing error and they send the "wrong" watch. In this case it would be eligible for return, correct?


Eligible or not eligible, Touch Of Modern has surprisingly good customer service and I imagine they would do what it takes to make sure the customer is happy.

That's said, in a worst-case scenario I would have words with PayPal on my credit card and I'm sure I won't have any trouble getting a refund.

Note: the GMT is a messed up listing as I pointed out earlier, but the Auto Chrono listing adds up well aside for the price 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Jboston said:


> The ML Pontos S Diver arrived. Loving it so far. I think the sale goes until tomorrow for anyone still on the fence.


Nice watch!


----------



## Luck my Fife (Oct 17, 2017)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Eligible or not eligible, Touch Of Modern has surprisingly good customer service and I imagine they would do what it takes to make sure the customer is happy.
> 
> That's said, in a worst-case scenario I would have words with PayPal on my credit card and I'm sure I won't have any trouble getting a refund.
> 
> ...


Sounds good. Decided to pull the trigger on it. Curse this thread...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

First arrival from Japan. Gorgeous watch and it came with a completed warranty card. Winding is quite smooth for a Seiko.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Search the model online because it doesn't seem to be an auto...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


All gone? I have a hard time finding...

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Picture's not showing up for me - what's the watch?!

EDIT: Meant to reply to RyanD


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

This, but the deal is sold out









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Luck my Fife said:


> Sounds good. Decided to pull the trigger on it. Curse this thread...


Can't get there from the link. Did they pull it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Brand new (not the usual refurbished ones) $300
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...248996?hash=item46559fd5a4:g:eq8AAOSwNRdX~QLJ


Dang, got me excited. Blue dial is still $350 and refurbished. Great deal on the white though.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Edox Men's 01118 3 NO Chronorally 1 Analog Display Swiss Automatic Black Watch Amazon Warehouse "Used - Like New": $731.33 (Ebay: $2000+) https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1512005206&sr=8-3


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Anyone get that’s 40% coupon code from Kohl’s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> This, but the deal is sold out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It appears that ToM pulled all the Grovana models from this sale, as none of them still show (even when watches sellout during a ToM sale, they're usually still visible). I received an order confirmation email and PayPal invoice for the Grovana diver's chronograph....so now let's see if it actually ships! Tic toc, tic toc....


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> It appears that ToM pulled all the Grovana models from this sale, as none of them still show (even when watches sellout during a ToM sale, they're usually still visible). I received an order confirmation email and PayPal invoice for the Grovana diver's chronograph....so now let's see if it actually ships! Tic toc, tic toc....


Yeah... Someone at ToM won't be getting a holiday bonus

BTW good job on getting in on this one

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Ebay PHOLIDAY10 10% off 25+ purchase on select sellers.

Casio Edifice $89.99 minus discount $80.99.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens-EFM501-1A2-Edifice-Quartz-Chronograph-Black-Resin-Band-44mm-Watch/182753030466?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D41376%26meid%3D92c56b9deffc42bcba9c3144a36a8ec8%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D182753030816&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

It has happened to me before, ordered an auto for a low price just to get an email next day that they made a amistake and the watch was quartz, asking me if I would like to cancel the order....I really doubt these will go through....


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> It appears that ToM pulled all the Grovana models from this sale, as none of them still show (even when watches sellout during a ToM sale, they're usually still visible). I received an order confirmation email and PayPal invoice for the Grovana diver's chronograph....so now let's see if it actually ships! Tic toc, tic toc....


The seller of these watches is Timeworks International Inc out of Brooklyn for whatever that's worth.

https://www.bloomberg.com/profiles/companies/0218532D:US-timeworks-international-inc


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

WUS is bollixing up my Amazon link to that Warehouse deal. It's a $2000+ Edox, "Used - Like New" for $731.33. Try to copy/paste this link (sans-spaces): www . amazon . com/gp/offer-listing/B00JDN6K18/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1512003763&sr=8-96


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

BostonCharlie - The link you previously provided works fine for me showing the Amazon Edox deal.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

2manywatchs said:


> No. Only bought one new watch, though. It should be at my door within the next couple of hours.


It's official... UPS sucks it. First they delayed my shipment by a day because they sent it back to the city of origin after it was already half way here. And now... who knows? It says "by the end of the day", but since it's 9:30 pm EST, I'm going to guess it's not coming. They have ONE JOB. :-|

[End rant]


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

NoSpoon said:


> Look what showed up today thanks to this thread. Quite a good value for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, can't believe I missed that!!!


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

RyanD said:


> The seller of these watches is Timeworks International Inc out of Brooklyn for whatever that's worth.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/profiles/companies/0218532D:US-timeworks-international-inc


Ryan, how did you get that info?

BTW, that is Gemnation's address - which makes tons of sense considering that many of the watches and stock images for the watches that Touch Of Modern cells are identical to Gemnation's.

I've been down to Gemnation in the past and met with one or two other sales people - they are a stand up company. Interestingly, they own Stuhrling and are pretty big player in closeout deals.

What happens from here is Gemnation will Phil Touch of Modern's orders in bulk and send them to Touch of Modern and Touch Of Modern will send them to the individual consumers. So even though I live less than a 10-minute drive from Gemnation, in order to avoid having sales tax collected at the point of sale, I will order from Touch Of Modern who in turn "orders" from Gemnation. The only downside with this arrangement is the long lead time.

Back to the Grovana sale, Touch Of Modern make Gemnation eat the difference in cost then I doubt Gemnation will fill the bulk order, but if Touch Of Modern will take the hit then I am fairly certain it will all be receiving our orders.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Lots of great looking cheap watches in the Certified Watch Store Clearance sale.
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-17049949&mc_cid=f042430826&mc_eid=d54df47d5d

$121.99 for this one.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ck-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-bj708550e.html

The forum is a real clusterf*** today. Have to keep reloading to get anything to show up.


----------



## geohook (Mar 29, 2015)

Casio G-Shock Solar Atomic MT-G for under $400! https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...ver-or-Red-Accents-53-5mm-Watch-/112643070563 I already have one and don't regret it one bit.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Glycine Incursore Automatic Steel Mens Brown Strap Watch Date 3874.11 LB7BF *46mm* $267 ($435 on Amzon) https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-In...n-Strap-Watch-Date-3874-11-LB7BF/232180826094


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

norsairius said:


> Slickdeals is showing that Kohls has a mystery coupon worth 20, 30, or 40% off. Stacks with WATCHES10 for an extra 10% off on certain watch styles.
> 
> Mystery coupon here (there shouldn't be any referral stuff as I tried to make sure the link was clean - apologies if it isn't): https://slickdeals.net/f/10959703-s...oupon-up-to-40-stacking-codes-free-ship-on-25
> 
> ...


Boo. Only got 20 percent. Not any better than the regular coupons.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Any good deals on glycine combat 6 or 7? Pls?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Perdendosi said:


> Boo. Only got 20 percent. Not any better than the regular coupons.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


What you can do is clear order and get out before final purchase, clear browser cache which I have automatically done every time I close it. Put in a new order until you get 30 or hold off for 40% off. It's worked in the past after several tries. Clear cookies if you have to.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

NoSpoon said:


> Look what showed up today thanks to this thread. Quite a good value for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, got mine today too. I was happy to see that it came in the fancy waterproof case rather than a cardboard box. I don't really care for rubber straps, but this one really seems decent. Overall the watch fits my 7.25 inch wrist just fine, but certainly "stands out" due to the overall height.

One point of clarification for others on this watch - Amazon specifically lists the weight as 14.08 ounces. You would think that would be correct since they took it to the second decimal place. I researched it first though and found it to be wrong. Now that I have the watch in hand I can confirm the watch weight with rubber strap is 6.25 ounces. Just FYI.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

>Slickdeals is showing that Kohls has a mystery coupon worth 20, 30, or 40% off. Stacks with WATCHES10 for an extra 10% off on certain watch styles.

>Mystery coupon here (there shouldn't be any referral stuff as I tried to make sure the link was clean - apologies if it isn't): https://slickdeals.net/f/10959703-sl...ree->ship-on-25

>Extra 6% cashback via Ebates too.

THANK YOU norsairius for sharing the Slickdeals discount at Kohl's. I picked up the Seiko Samurai for $199 after all of the discounts, no tax for me. That is about $44 better than the Cyber Monday deal that they had, but it's not as good as the 11/25 deal that included Kohl's Cash, which was a total of ~$12 less. Honestly though I'm okay with that as I'd rather just save cold hard cash and not have to deal with the Kohl's Cash that my wife would spend any way.

One note to others - if you don't use Kohl's Yes2You rewards, sign up when you check out. I'm not sure how it works, but that should give you another $10 back in rewards cash.

Finally, I didn't know this, but if you are new to Ebates, which I was, then you'll get another $10 back in cash back as well.

So... Seiko Samurai for $199 plus an additional $20 in benefits/discounts, I could not be happier!


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

Perdendosi said:


> Boo. Only got 20 percent. Not any better than the regular coupons. Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I have a 30% I'm not using


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Kirk B said:


> >Slickdeals is showing that Kohls has a mystery coupon worth 20, 30, or 40% off. Stacks with WATCHES10 for an extra 10% off on certain watch styles.
> 
> >Mystery coupon here (there shouldn't be any referral stuff as I tried to make sure the link was clean - apologies if it isn't): https://slickdeals.net/f/10959703-sl...ree->ship-on-25
> 
> ...


Did you get 40% then?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## i3rianf (Nov 25, 2017)

Kirk B said:


> Anyone got a 40% off code and don't mind sharing?


86KC6BRSXPA3U


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

My BF haul this year (only one watch this year I'm trying to slow it down lol)

Mido Multifort Caliber 80 from Jomashop for $379










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

blackberrycubed said:


> i am already having buyers remorse for all the purchases now that black friday and cyber monday are over !!!!! anyone else ????


No regrets. I didnt find what i like that is within my budget and i managed to keep myself away from impulsive buying.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

i3rianf said:


> 86KC6BRSXPA3U


great thanks!!! 
now Samurai or Padi ? they both have the same movement but one is newer than the other. Can't decide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

i3rianf said:


> 86KC6BRSXPA3U


Any other 40% off codes nothing used?


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

There's a few Bulova high frequency quartz models that I couldn't seem to find about 6 months ago when I was looking, that are all of a sudden available again....
I couldn't resist asking my wife to buy me this gem for Xmas.
Men's Accutron ll 96B253
As seen here, I believe they were $119 at some point in history but I'll settle for $139.99


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Brand new (not the usual refurbished ones) $300
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...248996?hash=item46559fd5a4:g:eq8AAOSwNRdX~QLJ


I bit on this deal last week when there was a 6% ebay Bucks coupon...net was $281. Must admit that I had some misgivings after the order, chronos not my thing, especially mechanical. Arrived over the weekend and must say that I am impressed with the quality of the watch. This is a keeper.

The watches are advertised as "New With Tags" and mine is definitely brand new, wrapped in protective film. It came in the deluxe "Accu Swiss" presentation box so would make a very nice gift.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

wow this thread is full of savages lol... I decided to pill the trigger the Sumurai is out stock at Kohls... Andddd its gone.. Watch gods lost to savings god first time ever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I just got this Gemini from Evine for $285. I like the Geminis much better than the Murrens, plus they have a normal screw-down caseback instead of those stupid security screws.


After reading your post, went to the Evine site and couldn't find the watch you referenced. Suppose it is sold out because all the other Bulovas offered were not what I would consider deals.

Re the security screws, it is not a deal killer for me. Way I see it, if something goes wrong during the warranty period, would send it to Bulova anyway. Afterwards, probably dump the watch. At these prices, it is essentially a disposable watch. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Certified has a blue-dial Tag Heuer Formula 1 quartz chronograph on NATO strap for $869.99 with coupon code 'SAVE25'

Be Frugal rebate takes that to $843.89. That's a good $236 better than the next-best price I can find.

Interestingly, Certified is part of the new eBay coupon code, 10% off up to $50. But the watch on their eBay site is over $1,100.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...MI8bKs6L7l1wIV0bfACh0lBgg8EAQYAyABEgII8PD_BwE


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Penfold36 said:


> I received an email from the shop for my Rakuten purchase that they canceled my order because my credit card wouldn't authorize. First, I never got any notice from my credit card company of an attempt to authorize. Normally, I would get an alert for a transaction like this. So I'm not sure what is up with that. Second, if I tried calling my credit card company to get them to authorize it and then contacted the shop to let them know that it is okay, would I get to keep the cash back even though it is now past the date of the promotion? I'm just wondering if it's worth the hassle.


I got a similar email. Saying card declined either because addresses didn't match (shipping and billing) or because name on card didn't match name on order. Neither of those was true. So I'm not sure what went wrong. Seller offered to switch order to PayPal or bank transfer. Or, I could use a different credit card. But that option required canceling the original order and placing a new one. The 20% offer was over by then so I opted for Paypal. The order number stayed the same. The rebate has not disappeared from eBates site. 

By the way, if you use PayPal, using Yen appears to be cheaper. If you let PayPal do the currency conversion and charge you in dollars, they use a less favorable exchange rate. I saved about $20-30 (on an $800 purchase) PayPal'ing Yen and letting my credit card handle the conversion to dollars. Unless there will be some extra foreign fees I'm not aware of that appear on my credit card statement later.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

ronragus said:


> Did you get 40% then?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I did, I got lucky on my first try. I almost got a Samurai, but I didn't want to take a chance with it being too bulky on my wrist seeing as even the turtle was questionable (though it thankfully turned out fine, to me anyway).

I'm under the impression the codes are one-time use, so I didn't even bother to share mine. Others here have found ways to keep trying for a 40% code though.

Edit: whoops, I clearly need to go to bed because I read the quote and post as you asking me the question for some reason, but it looks like you quoted kirkb!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

ronragus said:


> Any good deals on glycine combat 6 or 7? Pls?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


What model(s) and price are you looking for?


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

"By the way, if you use PayPal, using Yen appears to be cheaper. If you let PayPal do the currency conversion and charge you in dollars, they use a less favorable exchange rate. I saved about $20-30 (on an $800 purchase) PayPal'ing Yen and letting my credit card handle the conversion to dollars. Unless there will be some extra foreign fees I'm not aware of that appear on my credit card statement later."

I would have used PayPal initially, but the shop I ordered from didn't offer it.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

PAYPAL TIP FOR EVERYONE

Always, ALWAYS leave the exchange rate up to the card issuer. PayPayl will screw you with its exchange rate 100 percent time.
I think you can login into paypal when paying and save that setting for your card, but paypal does like to change it back for different shops and so on.
And i can find a way to change this settings just simply going through paypal site (without making a purchase)



3WR said:


> I got a similar email. Saying card declined either because addresses didn't match (shipping and billing) or because name on card didn't match name on order. Neither of those was true. So I'm not sure what went wrong. Seller offered to switch order to PayPal or bank transfer. Or, I could use a different credit card. But that option required canceling the original order and placing a new one. The 20% offer was over by then so I opted for Paypal. The order number stayed the same. The rebate has not disappeared from eBates site.
> 
> By the way, if you use PayPal, using Yen appears to be cheaper. If you let PayPal do the currency conversion and charge you in dollars, they use a less favorable exchange rate. I saved about $20-30 (on an $800 purchase) PayPal'ing Yen and letting my credit card handle the conversion to dollars. Unless there will be some extra foreign fees I'm not aware of that appear on my credit card statement later.


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

well, i dont know if i want to share it with my 'down under' bretherin just yet....but i am sure Brucy is going to know now .
...however here we go. Along with the martu straps and cheap natos I got 2 new pieces
Bulova high frequency quartz with the craziest sweeping second hand...because its 'no chrono'
-and I am led to believe it is likely new and if so a screaming deal. Love the blue seconds hand beating at 16 times per second!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Accutron-II-Mens-96B213-Surveyor-Quartz-Black-Leather-Strap-41mm-Watch/292251498180?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

and a tritium....cheapest I could find and has some real high legibility like my Sinn. Couldnt resist as I NEED to experience tritium 
completely insane at this price and that big red ball reduces the impat of the quartz 1 tic per second....(shudder)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mondaine-Mens-A660-30303-15SBB-SBB-Evo-40mm-Night-Vision-Black-Dial-Watch/332399465772?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

absolutely no remorse here, 2 things i wanted to experience for very little money. Actually i am excited!


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

Sarbie said:


> well, i dont know if i want to share it with my 'down under' bretherin just yet....but i am sure Brucy is going to know now .
> ...however here we go. Along with the martu straps and cheap natos I got 2 new pieces
> Bulova high frequency quartz with the craziest sweeping second hand...because its 'no chrono'
> -and I am led to believe it is likely new and if so a screaming deal. Love the blue seconds hand beating at 16 times per second!
> ...


sorry guys, edited for spelling and stuffed it!
this










and this


----------



## chambrenoire (Jan 23, 2016)

The Bulovas are always on sale... I wonder why?


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Armida have 15% off. Code is CHRISTMAS between 1/DEC to 24/DEC.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

Jboston said:


> The ML Pontos S Diver arrived. Loving it so far. I think the sale goes until tomorrow for anyone still on the fence.


Which sale is it? Guess it's the ML webpage? Did you apply additional coupons or cash back? How much did you end up paying for it?

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Kirk B said:


> The Citizen Eco-Zilla on rubber strap was on Amazon for $149 last week. My Amazon store card brought it down to $142. However, it was some kind of limited time deal (similar to a lightning deal) in that there was a count-down clock on the deal, but no limit as there usually is with lightning deals. So the deal is gone now and the price is back up. The watch may be a bit too big for my taste and I usually steer clear of quartz watches, so I'll let you know if I decide not to keep it.


I really cannot believe I missed it...s*$%

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Realizing I'm adding to the problem, but 50% (or more) of the posts in this deals thread are about discussions etc. It's quite annoying to having browse 20+ pages everyday of non-deals. Would appreciate it people would stay on topic. Thank you.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

millenbop said:


> Realizing I'm adding to the problem, but 50% (or more) of the posts in this deals thread are about discussions etc. It's quite annoying to having browse 20+ pages everyday of non-deals. Would appreciate it people would stay on topic. Thank you.


It's really quite annoying when people that contribute nothing to this thread complain about it.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

RyanD said:


> It's really quite annoying when people that contribute nothing to this thread complain about it.


 I hear you! For 20% off at http://undone.watch use code JSL20


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Rakuten Update: Good news. My missing $45 has been found. I followed the standard eBates process for submitting a claim, provided my invoice and proof of payment and eBates did the rest. 
Your account has been updated to reflect the correct amount of Cash Back for this order. You can view the updated Cash Back in your account at this time.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Kohl's mystery deal is dead :-(

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

My discipline finally broke, I almost pulled the trigger on the Samurai as well; ended up with this massive SSG001... I've been looking for a Radio (or GPS) Controlled Solar Powered Analog non Diver for a few months. 47.5mm... probably 52mm lug to lug (can't find any measurements online)... it ended up coming in at $288.56 (40% One Time, WATCHES10, 5% Chase Freedom) before tax.








press image








via @boze

I'm still a little unsure on the size, might send it back. I was debating between the SSG001 and the 45mm SSG017 but I ended up preferring the markers and slide rule (been wanting one again since selling off my BJ7000 Nighthawk) on the SSG001 to the numerals on the SSG017. Also considered the SSG009, which was perfect, except for the integrated bracelet... ugh.



Ossamanity said:


> wow this thread is full of savages lol... I decided to pill the trigger the Sumurai is out stock at Kohls... Andddd its gone.. Watch gods lost to savings god first time ever.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

millenbop said:


> Realizing I'm adding to the problem, but 50% (or more) of the posts in this deals thread are about discussions etc. It's quite annoying to having browse 20+ pages everyday of non-deals. Would appreciate it people would stay on topic. Thank you.


Wow I'm surprised no one has ever made that observation before......

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

millenbop said:


> Realizing I'm adding to the problem, but 50% (or more) of the posts in this deals thread are about discussions etc. It's quite annoying to having browse 20+ pages everyday of non-deals. Would appreciate it people would stay on topic. Thank you.





RyanD said:


> It's really quite annoying when people that contribute nothing to this thread complain about it.


In all honesty, if this was just a thread with links to deals, with no comments whatsoever such as if the deal went thru, how was the vendor's service, how good/bad the watch is, it would be a bit like copulating without the climax...I for one WANT to hear feedback about how it went and a wristshot now and then on this type of threads, especially with heavily Photoshopped pics available on retailer's sites that most often tell nothing about what a watch looks like in real life.

I ended up with almost nothing to show for after this Black-Friday, much "poorer" than other years except getting another Mondaine, the tritium one, to compliment my Stop2Go. I was looking at a niceish Rado as well, but literally could not find good enough pics of it from the right angles to decided whether or not its for me, and given the current ......, foggy weather over here, don't feel like going door-to-door looking if I can find one in a shop to see what it looks like (probably can't anyway as newer model).

So, yea, keep those wrist-shots cuming!! :-d (_pun intended) _And if you have some relevant intel about the seller/shop, DO share! |>


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Ok! Seems it's just me then! Np, no hard feelings, carry on as you were


----------



## Jboston (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes this was from the Black Friday sale directly from the ML website. No other codes or coupons so it was the advertised $999. Today's the last day of the sale!










catcherus said:


> Which sale is it? Guess it's the ML webpage? Did you apply additional coupons or cash back? How much did you end up paying for it?
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm not expecting instant gratification as I know they are probably swamped after the Black Friday sale, but has anyone received a shipping confirmation/tracking number from Martu yet? Their site says non-custom orders ship within 48 hours.

Thanks!


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

"I'm not expecting instant gratification as I know they are probably swamped after the Black Friday sale, but has anyone received a shipping confirmation/tracking number from Martu yet? Their site says non-custom orders ship within 48 hours."

[For some reason my reply with quote button is not working.]

I'm not sure if this will help much, but I had to email her regarding a change to my order. She said she had a lot of orders, so there will be a little delay. Not sure how long though.


----------



## daveyoha (Jan 22, 2016)

Chris Ward Nearly New -30% a bunch of showroom models

https://www.christopherward.com/events/nearly-new


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

daveyoha said:


> Chris Ward Nearly New -30% a bunch of showroom models
> 
> https://www.christopherward.com/events/nearly-new


I came here to post this deal.
Their website is extra slow right now. 
$279.71 for a Trident 300 quartz
$581 for Trident Pro 600 Vintage
I don't know if these are good prices at all or have they been lower in past CW seasonal sales ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveyoha (Jan 22, 2016)

this is usually about as low as their prices get if memory serves me correct. Especially with this many options. In the past I've seen low prices on one or maybe two models highly discounted, but there is a pretty wide range here available, albeit probably a very low stock.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Certified Watch Store has a Ball Fireman Racer on bracelet for under $800. 
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-stainless-steel-case-automatic-movement.html


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

MstrDabbles said:


> Certified Watch Store has a Ball Fireman Racer on bracelet for under $800.
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-stainless-steel-case-automatic-movement.html


Use code CLEAR5 for another 5% off


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

That's the same watch I bought myself as a retirement present. I love it!

They also have the beige dial Bulova UHF chronograph for <$100
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...nograph-black-genuine-leather-beige-dial.html


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Not exactly a cheap watch, but it's the lowest price I've seen for it. Evine has the Oris Artelier Calibre 111 10-day power reserve on bracelet for $2897.10, and with code "15time" it takes 15% off that, so the total is $2477 ($15 shippin included).

Oris Men's 43mm Big Crown Swiss Made Mechanical 10-Day Power Reserve Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Ossamanity said:


> I came here to post this deal.Their website is extra slow right now. $279.71 for a Trident 300 quartz$581 for Trident Pro 600 VintageI don't know if these are good prices at all or have they been lower in past CW seasonal sales ?


Have been half off of new watches with quite a bit of selection a couple times a year however they sell very fast. Majority of those c60s have been half off however they where with the previous logo.


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

$522 Bulova auto, chrono, amazon63C121


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Elkins45 said:


> That's the same watch I bought myself as a retirement present. I love it!
> 
> They also have the beige dial Bulova UHF chronograph for <$100
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...nograph-black-genuine-leather-beige-dial.html


I tried in vain to edit this post, so let me try to fix it this way. The forum is working funky this morning.

This is the Ball Fireman Racer:










This is the Bulova, although mine is on a green NATO strap instead of the beige one it comes with.


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Fortis flieger Swiss auto ETA day/date 704.21.18 L.01 $599 amazon


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

so was anyone hit with customs on watches ordered through rakuten and shipped using Japan EMS postal service ? Particularly ones over $800?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

priamo said:


> Fortis flieger Swiss auto ETA day/date 704.21.18 L.01 $599 amazon


$543.99 at Upscale Time: https://www.upscaletime.com/product/cockpit-one-mens-automatic-swiss-made-pilot-watch-7042118l01


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

she told me she would be shipping my straps with a larger delay due to high volume of orders.
she said 10 days and that was on monday i believe.



audiolab1 said:


> I'm not expecting instant gratification as I know they are probably swamped after the Black Friday sale, but has anyone received a shipping confirmation/tracking number from Martu yet? Their site says non-custom orders ship within 48 hours.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

priamo said:


> Fortis flieger Swiss auto ETA day/date *704.21.18 L.01*
> 
> $599 amazon


I've had my eye on a Flieger Pro but with the recent bankruptcy news, it might pay to wait awhile before making any Fortis purchases.


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Can't imagine a much better price than this $543.99


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

Jboston said:


> Yes this was from the Black Friday sale directly from the ML website. No other codes or coupons so it was the advertised $999. Today's the last day of the sale!
> View attachment 12695527


Thank you very much! Really appealing watch, and nice offer, but unfortunately out of my budget . How much are they usually in the grey market?

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

blackberrycubed said:


> so was anyone hit with customs on watches ordered through rakuten and shipped using Japan EMS postal service ? Particularly ones over $800?


Wasn't this year, but I've been hit under $800 before. +/- $40 on a Sumo. Also had a $100-ish tax on a 3K watch that my mailman blew off. Chances are, there won't be any taxes, I've bought dozen's that sailed through without.

All EMS.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

hmm the quote function doesnt wanna go thru...

to blackberrycubed:

i dont know what it means but its in the customs office now


11/27/2017 15:14Posting/CollectionAMAGASAKIHYOGO660-8799 11/28/2017 23:42Arrival at outward office of exchangeOSAKA INTOSAKA549-8799 11/28/2017 23:43Held by export CustomsOSAKA INTOSAKA549-8799 11/30/2017 05:00Dispatch from outward office of exchangeOSAKA INTOSAKA549-8799 11/30/2017 08:44Arrival at inward office of exchangeISC CHICAGO IL (USPS)UNITED STATES OF AMERICA  11/30/2017 08:44Item presented to import CustomsISC CHICAGO IL (USPS)UNITED STATES OF AMERICA

the other two parcels just left japan last night


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

priamo said:


> Can't imagine a much better price than this $543.99


Glycine ring a bell? Before their problems and eventual Invicta purchase, $500 for a Glycine was unheard of. During the recent inventory blowout, $1400 MSRP Combat models were selling in the low $200's with an AD stamped warranty card.

I like the Flieger Pro but waiting a few months to let this thing shake out won't cost me a nickel.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

feltharg said:


> hmm the quote function doesnt wanna go thru...
> 
> to blackberrycubed:
> 
> ...


That package can be in Chicago customs anywhere from minutes, to weeks...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT Mens Watch AT4007-54E
*$239.99* on watchgrabber, ~$300 elsewhere

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Perpetual-Chrono-AT-Mens-Watch-AT4007-54E/181792010964

Radio Controlled
Sapphire
200m WR

Nice photo (having trouble w/ WUS site today):

https://cdn2.jomashop.com/media/cat...ack-ion-plated-men_s-watch-at4007-54e_2_1.jpg


----------



## Markluge (Apr 6, 2012)

Does anyone have a 40% Kohls code they are not using? Please PM me if you do. Cheers


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

catcherus said:


> Jboston said:
> 
> 
> > Yes this was from the Black Friday sale directly from the ML website. No other codes or coupons so it was the advertised $999. Today's the last day of the sale!
> ...


This watch never came down to this level for Black Friday last year.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Markluge said:


> Does anyone have a 40% Kohls code they are not using? Please PM me if you do. Cheers


Even if they do it will not work today.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

blackberrycubed said:


> so was anyone hit with customs on watches ordered through rakuten and shipped using Japan EMS postal service ? Particularly ones over $800?


No massive duties yet except what my dog left on the carpet. I should be able to pick up the Spring Drive later today.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

If anyone is buying a non clearence watch from Certified Watch Store, I have a $10 off coupon. Just message me.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

GO chronograph for $3500 plus whatever cashback etc. you can get. That's cheaper than a normal 3-hand model.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...h/39-31-46-05-03.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=103


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

RyanD said:


> GO chronograph for $3500 plus whatever cashback etc. you can get. That's cheaper than a normal 3-hand model.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...h/39-31-46-05-03.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=103


That's quite a fine timepiece, for those considering it you should check out this review:


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

If anyone is looking for some nice Oris Watches....Gemnation has some pretty nice prices on their Oris sales page

Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

City74 said:


> If anyone is looking for some nice Oris Watches....Gemnation has some pretty nice prices on their Oris sales page
> 
> Watches at Gemnation.com


These are the same watches for the same prices as ToM, except you could have got up to $300 back in credit at ToM.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

RyanD said:


> These are the same watches for the same prices as ToM, except you could have got up to $300 back in credit at ToM.


Thats nice, except that sale isn't going on anymore and this sale is so it makes these watches good prices right now


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

> Priamo said: $522 Bulova auto, chrono, amazon*63C121 *


*
*That's a bad deal these days. Available on Amazon from Jomashop for $465,

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Tel...405322&hash=item2a94332ee7:g:DDkAAOSwTuJYtaSd

...and has been available for less than $400 (usually reconditioned) from ebay seller Watcheshalfprice.

(they have the Murren currently listed at $299, and the two-tone Tellaro listed at $320: https://www.ebay.com/sch/Wristwatch...0%28Automatic%29&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684)


----------



## Jboston (Nov 10, 2014)

catcherus said:


> Thank you very much! Really appealing watch, and nice offer, but unfortunately out of my budget . How much are they usually in the grey market?
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Usually the grey market and preowned prices have been higher than this sale price. That's why it is such an appealing deal coming direct from the manufacturer (or their network). Of course, now that they did this sale, the preowned market will readjust accordingly.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Bam! Order placed....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

City74 said:


> Thats nice, except that sale isn't going on anymore and this sale is so it makes these watches good prices right now


2 days ago. You snooze, you lose.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...hread-6-2017-a-3893898-1615.html#post44652533


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

>>Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT Mens Watch AT4007-54E
*$239.99 on watchgrabber, ~$300 elsewhere

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Eco...E/181792010964

Radio Controlled
Sapphire
200m WR
*<<

Sorry, can't get the quote function to work.

Is this the A-T version that only works in US and Europe? Looking for a radio controlled/AT watch for my retired, traveling dad...but he also travels to Asia.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Even without extra coupons, Kohl's has the best price on SSG001 right now, *$421.87*:

Seiko Men's Prospex Stainless Steel Solar Aviator Watch

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-2...tainless-steel-solar-aviator-watch-ssg001.jsp


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

JMD1082 said:


> Use code CLEAR5 for another 5% off


731$, that's dirt cheap indeed for any Ball and this one looks great! Damn...I really wish they didn't make them so heavy. I have a Marvelight but hardly wear it because of the weight, I'll probably end up selling it , much as I love the look.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I’m not losing anything as I’m not in the market for an Oris, but for someone that is RIGHT NOW (not 2days ago) the prices shown by Gemnation are good ACTIVE prices


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

If we posted and bought ONLY the all time best deals then we'd all have more money in our pockets, far fewer watches, and 1/50 of the deals on this thread. 



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

EMS switches to USPS for me. I get more info from the USPS website. Mine left Chicago customs today.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

BDC said:


> That package can be in Chicago customs anywhere from minutes, to weeks...


I know the feeling my seiko sarx055 has been sitting there since monday ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

City74 said:


> I'm not losing anything as I'm not in the market for an Oris, but for someone that is RIGHT NOW (not 2days ago) the prices shown by Gemnation are good ACTIVE prices


The watches on Touch of Modern weren't even selling, so they must have not been that good. Gemnation is even worse.

Oris Artix GT for $529 and still 10 in stock.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...artix-gt-day-date-automatic-735-7662-44-61-ls


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

The two sensei’s of this thread arguing about deals... That’s what I love about this thread, no holds barred, like our life depended on it, best deal that can be found, no exceptions.

WTW and RD keep up the good work


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Fortis cokpit green dial upscale time $399.99. ETA automatic, date, sapphire


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

priamo said:


> Fortis cokpit green dial upscale time $399.99. ETA automatic, date, sapphire


https://www.upscaletime.com/product...ockpit-green-automatic-mens-watch-5951116-l01

Several other models under $460.
https://www.upscaletime.com/brand/fortis


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Huh? Not me arguing. But it's not an unknown phenomenon for me in here.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

WTW:
im pretty sure that wasnt meant in a sarcastic way.
you both posted deals. there was an "argument" about the deal (not the watch!) with some timescale info...

Thats EXACTLY what i think this thread is all about... see the deals, get the intel on the price development etc...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Huh? Not me arguing.


Were too!

:-d

Evine has the Fortis COSC chronograph with alarm for $3141 after coupon. That's a great price, but I will caution that the alarm is pretty much useless. JLC, Tudor, and Vulcain all have much better alarms.

FORTIS 43mm Flieger Swiss Made Automatic Chronograph COSC Alarm Strap Watch


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

> > > >>Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT Mens Watch AT4007-54E > $239.99 on watchgrabber, ~$300 elsewhere > > https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Eco...E/181792010964 > > Radio Controlled > Sapphire > 200m WR > > Sorry, can't get the quote function to work. > > Is this the A-T version that only works in US and Europe? Looking for a radio controlled/AT watch for my retired, traveling dad...but he also travels to Asia. > WUS isn't working well for me either -- might be due to my recent firefox update? Anyhow, it looks like that watch's atomic features work only in North America. From the Amazon product page[1]: "... This perpetual calendar is radio-controlled in 5 time zones, ...." Then later: "Atomic Timekeeping Technology with Synchronized Time Adjustment Available in 5 Time Zones (British, Eastern, Central, Mountain and Pacific)." Bummer. [1] https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-AT4007-54E-Perpetual-Stainless/dp/B005BS2NZ6


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

RyanD said:


> https://www.upscaletime.com/product...ockpit-green-automatic-mens-watch-5951116-l01
> 
> Several other models under $460.
> https://www.upscaletime.com/brand/fortis


Given fortis is going under - might be worth an email to see if they will knock a bit more off.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Standing by for the Fortis clearance sell-off! Then again, bankruptcy can have many different outcomes. I wish them the best as a company but if they can't stay afloat, I wouldn't mind seeing some amazing deals.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Alansmithee said:


> Given fortis is going under


They might be in trouble but let's not jump to conclusions...


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

Fortis gonna get bought out by Fossil and boom! values drop like a rock


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen Satellite Wave World Time GPS Perpetual Men's Watch -- chic location-proof atomic watch for $575.00 from Jomashop: https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-cc3020-57l.html


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

The awesome SSG001 at Kohl's for $421.87 does have coverage in China, Japan, Europe and throughout the USA: https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2016/RLS1602-01/RLS1602-01.pdf


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

Fossil cancel my order on straps, anyone with the same problem ?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

SirPaulGerman said:


> Fossil cancel my order on straps, anyone with the same problem ?


Nope. Mine shipped; however, for whatever reason it's delayed at UPS regional distribution center...

LOCATION	DATE	LOCAL TIME	ACTIVITY
11/30/2017	3:30 A.M.	Due to operating conditions, your package may be delayed. / Delivery will be rescheduled.

Vernon, CA, United States 11/29/2017	10:46 P.M.	Arrival Scan


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

MstrDabbles said:


> Just when i thought I was out, they pulled me back in. Two Oris watches from Certified Watch Store. With the clearance 5% code, 3% cashback, even with taxes, I got both of these for under $1400. What a day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just received shipping notice. Now i just need to move one more watch to pay this off.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

65% off Omegas at Touch of Modern. Even with a 10% coupon I can't get myself to jump on any of them though.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko Presages at CreationWatches for ~$200, e.g.: Seiko Presage Automatic Japan Made SRPB71 SRPB71J1 SRPB71J Men's Watch -- 41mm, sapphire, auto, bracelet, 100m WR, day/date for $201


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Striking Seiko Prospex auto with back/white slide rule bezel but plain black dial and what appear to be applied numerals for $207 -- wish I could attach photos: Seiko Prospex Automatic Japan Made SRPB61 SRPB61J1 SRPB61J Men's Watch


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Kind of surprised nobody posted this one yet, ashford added to the cyber week sale today. They added the limited edition jeanrichard byn Mellon women's aquascope For $649. Nearly jumped at it but it is 44mm... seems pointless to call it a women's watch if the only difference is that it has a white strap. They were limited to 160 pieces, you can source another strap for $130 from JR, it's a cool dial. 
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...400-11F205-FB7A.pid?so=1&nid=sct_Jeanrichard 

On a side note, I got the blue lacquer dial terrascope I ordered, just opened the box a few minutes ago. It's massive and very heavy. My Oris Aquis is my daily wearer, doesn't feel oversized or heavy and it's 43mm. The cushion case of the 44mm terrascope makes it wear like a 5lb g shock. I read reviews that the cushion case made it wear smaller but I think it's the opposite, it wears substantially bigger than my aquis and my Alpina gmt alpiner. On initial impression, it is the coolest dial I have seen on a watch. But the bracelet doesn't seem like what you'd find on a watch with a $3500 msrp and the size and weight isn't practical for my wrist. It looks great but probably wouldn't get worn much. Back it shall go unfortunately. i will surely jump at a sub $800 JR terrascope with a blue dial in 39mm. The case looks oversized, I think it would look perfect at 41mm, 39mm should look better than the 44mm if the thickness doesn't make it look weird.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko Presages at CreationWatches for ~$200, e.g.: Seiko Presage Automatic Japan Made SRPB71 SRPB71J1 SRPB71J Men's Watch -- 41mm, sapphire, auto, bracelet, 100m WR, day/date for $201


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Striking Seiko Prospex auto with back/white slide rule bezel but plain black dial and what appear to be applied numerals for $207 -- wish I could attach photos: Seiko Prospex Automatic Japan Made SRPB61 SRPB61J1 SRPB61J Men's Watch


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Not sure this is a deal, but it is an interesting new watch from Clockwork Synergy under their new Jaxon Edwin line. 
Available as a Kickstarter launch. Prices start at $124 for a strap, case and watch.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/874529850/minimalist-watches-by-jaxon-edwin

imagine a really nice picture right here, smh WUS.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Bulova AccuSwiss Telc Special Edition Automatic Mens Watch 63B187 from
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-63b187.html 
for $619.99. Coupon code CLEAR5 seems to work for 5% off plus 3% CB from Befrugal.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Spring Drive was delivered. No massive duties. This might get a lot of wrist time.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko Presages at CreationWatches for ~$200, e.g.: Seiko Presage Automatic Japan Made SRPB71 SRPB71J1 SRPB71J Men's Watch -- 41mm, sapphire, auto, bracelet, 100m WR, day/date for $201


This appears to be the same as the SARY057 except for the "Presage Automatic" printed on the dial in a different font. The SARY057 only has "Automatic" in the classic Seiko cursive font. I have the SARY055 white-silver dial / blue handset and it is one of my favorites, the 41mm case wears well. Picked it up on a flash sale by "Pass the Watch" about a year ago for $200 also. Very nice watch for $$. Wish this had the cursive font but still very tempted.


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

SirPaulGerman said:


> Fossil cancel my order on straps, anyone with the same problem ?


My shipping notification only shows one of the two straps I ordered. Delivery scheduled by end of day Saturday, so I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

jcombs1 said:


> Not sure this is a deal, but it is an interesting new watch from Clockwork Synergy under their new Jaxon Edwin line.
> Available as a Kickstarter launch. Prices start at $124 for a strap, case and watch.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/874529850/minimalist-watches-by-jaxon-edwin
> ...


I really like their straps, but holy crap. It's almost like they literally followed that minimalist watch guide that went around a while ago. I would really like to support and patronize them, but it's not even close to happening with this showing.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

This Seiko atomic has the same coverage as the SSG001 -- it has the same 8B92 caliber (for coverage map see: https://www.seiko.com.au/sites/seiko.com.au/files/instructions_booklets/SEIKO_8B92_E.pdf ) -- but its styling is different, it's 44mm instead of 48mm, and its price right now at Kohl's is $334.68: https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-3...pex-leather-radio-sync-solar-watch-ssg017.jsp


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Glycine Incursore auto $279

https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0045.html?utm_medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

No one bought the Ball at certified watch store on clearence?

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> I really like their straps, but holy crap. It's almost like they literally followed that minimalist watch guide that went around a while ago. I would really like to support and patronize them, but it's not even close to happening with this showing.


Yup what he said









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

I like those horween quick release straps too... think they'll be available in the future?



brandon\ said:


> I really like their straps, but holy crap. It's almost like they literally followed that minimalist watch guide that went around a while ago. I would really like to support and patronize them, but it's not even close to happening with this showing.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> I really like their straps, but holy crap. It's almost like they literally followed that minimalist watch guide that went around a while ago. I would really like to support and patronize them, but it's not even close to happening with this showing.


It's not for me either but I don't hate it. I thought it was interesting that CS is now in the watch business.

It's cheap enough at the KS pricing, depending on how you value a strap and roll, that if you do like the style the watch is priced at ~$70.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

skyleth said:


> I like those horween quick release straps too... think they'll be available in the future?


The strap alone is $28 on Kickstarter.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

ah, totally missed that; was looking on the clockwork synergy site, $49 for a watch roll seems pretty reasonable too...



RyanD said:


> The strap alone is $28 on Kickstarter.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seeing the earlier post about Ashford adding watches to their cyber Monday lot, I dropped by and my (newbie) eyes are popping. Granted, I haven't visited all week, so maybe y'all have already seen these -- This tasteful Edox auto for $249: https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...matic/80081-3-AIN.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=12 -- This Hamilton Valiant auto for $288: https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...nt-auto/H39515753.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=18 -- This Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba Auto (day/date, dive bezel, screw-down crown) for $299. And it goes on and on. Everything from inexpensive Vics (quartz) to Zeniths.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Forgot the Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba Auto H64515337 (day/date, dive bezel, screw-down crown) for $299 link: https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-navy/khaki-navy-scuba-automatic/H64515337.pid


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Forgot the Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba Auto H64515337 (day/date, dive bezel, screw-down crown) for $299 link: https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-navy/khaki-navy-scuba-automatic/H64515337.pid


$249 after Amex offer. Hamilton's watch names are lies.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Sussa said:


> My shipping notification only shows one of the two straps I ordered. Delivery scheduled by end of day Saturday, so I'll find out soon enough.


My Fossil order arrived in two shipments. One was delayed.

I was pleasantly surprised by the leather straps. Much nicer than I expected. And the non-Natos all have quick release spring bars.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Amazon has some good prices on Zodiac watches. Those Jetomatics are $300+ less than elsewhere. STP 3-13 movement.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...3011,k:Zodiac+automatic+watches+for+men&ajr=0


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Amazon has some good prices on Zodiac watches. Those Jetomatics are $300+ less than elsewhere. STP 3-13 movement.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...3011,k:Zodiac+automatic+watches+for+men&ajr=0


$696.50


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> This appears to be the same as the SARY057 except for the "Presage Automatic" printed on the dial in a different font. The SARY057 only has "Automatic" in the classic Seiko cursive font. I have the SARY055 white-silver dial / blue handset and it is one of my favorites, the 41mm case wears well. Picked it up on a flash sale by "Pass the Watch" about a year ago for $200 also. Very nice watch for $$. Wish this had the cursive font but still very tempted.


+1

That makes sense. Remember how in the past few years Seiko started adding "Prospex" to some of their dive designs, without any other changes? Might be they are also trying to make clear the difference between the Presage and Core automatic lines.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

TDKFM said:


> Glycine Incursore auto $279
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0045.html?utm_medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ


And a few other Incursore models at $299: 
https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-incursore-watches.html

Happen to have worn my black one today. |>


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> And a few other Incursore models at $299:
> https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-incursore-watches.html
> 
> Happen to have worn my black one today. |>


Slightly related and not a deal, but am I the only one who can't stand the Roman numerals on top and Arabic on bottom?


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful watch!

When you say no massive duties, does that mean $0 duty charges or small amount ?



RyanD said:


> Spring Drive was delivered. No massive duties. This might get a lot of wrist time.


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

TDKFM said:


> Slightly related and not a deal, but am I the only one who can't stand the Roman numerals on top and Arabic on bottom?


That's a California dial. Some like it, some don't but quite a bit of history behind it.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Floydboy said:


> That's a California dial. Some like it, some don't but quite a bit of history behind it.


Dang, the name makes it even worse for me as a Texan.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

yeah cali dial, its a thing

what bugs me is the date on that one tho

FOSSIL - i have ordered 3 orders, first one shipped in two packages, other two not shipped yet...


----------



## Wanaba (Nov 5, 2017)

TDKFM said:


> Slightly related and not a deal, but am I the only one who can't stand the Roman numerals on top and Arabic on bottom?


You are not Alone 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Kind of surprised nobody posted this one yet, ashford added to the cyber week sale today. They added the limited edition jeanrichard byn Mellon women's aquascope For $649. Nearly jumped at it but it is 44mm... seems pointless to call it a women's watch if the only difference is that it has a white strap. They were limited to 160 pieces, you can source another strap for $130 from JR, it's a cool dial.
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...400-11F205-FB7A.pid?so=1&nid=sct_Jeanrichard
> 
> On a side note, I got the blue lacquer dial terrascope I ordered, just opened the box a few minutes ago. It's massive and very heavy. My Oris Aquis is my daily wearer, doesn't feel oversized or heavy and it's 43mm. The cushion case of the 44mm terrascope makes it wear like a 5lb g shock. I read reviews that the cushion case made it wear smaller but I think it's the opposite, it wears substantially bigger than my aquis and my Alpina gmt alpiner. On initial impression, it is the coolest dial I have seen on a watch. But the bracelet doesn't seem like what you'd find on a watch with a $3500 msrp and the size and weight isn't practical for my wrist. It looks great but probably wouldn't get worn much. Back it shall go unfortunately. i will surely jump at a sub $800 JR terrascope with a blue dial in 39mm. The case looks oversized, I think it would look perfect at 41mm, 39mm should look better than the 44mm if the thickness doesn't make it look weird.


Thanks for feedback on the terrascope. I ordered the black case/gold markers and hand version, on black rubber strap. Won't get my hands on it till next week. I had the same concerns you mentioned, that the watch may be too big for my 7 inch wrist. I may be sending it back once I actually get to try it on. It also doesn't help considering I picked up an Oris propilot caliber 111 for a steal of a price last night too lol.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

TDKFM said:


> Slightly related and not a deal, but am I the only one who can't stand the Roman numerals on top and Arabic on bottom?


...perhaps. I love it, just too big


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

oops, perhaps not.


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

dang! i made a mess of that.
to consolidate, i like it and clearly you are not alone as others clearly do not.
Its 6:41pm here on friday, im a homebrewer and have more kegs at the moment than taps (or refrigeration, we are also in summer) in getting ready for christmas. Needless to say i am happy but clearly making no sense or atleast am 2 steps behind the fervor of this thread.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Starting to roll in...

The SARX is pretty damn sharp.

What has happened to the thread tools? Site is slow and quoting/posting/adding pics is a pain in the ass. What happened?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Both of my Hamilton watches ordered BF with the Ebates 20% Rakuten deal ended up cancelled. All 4 Seiko deals went through. While searching for another grey Pan Europ to replace the cancelled one I stumbled across the green one. Ordered this from Joma:


----------



## SPEIRMOOR (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm not sure if this was mentioned and I don't know how low these have gone before but if I were looking for a sub $500 dress watch I think I'd grab this FC over the likes of Intramatic, Cocktail Time and Chris Ward models...

https://www.jomashop.com/frederique...m_campaign=2017/11/30+Black+Friday+2+DB+Email










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Rubber strap Braun BN0106 at Amazon UK for £112 SHIPPED

Braun Men's Quartz Watch with Black Dial Digital Display and Black rubber Strap BN0106BKBKG

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005QI65VE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_3BtiAbNWCFS5J


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> Starting to roll in...
> 
> The SARX is pretty damn sharp.
> 
> What has happened to the thread tools? Site is slow and quoting/posting/adding pics is a pain in the ass. What happened?


Did your sarx come from watchshop .. and did it come thru chi customs ? Mine is still stuck in there since sunday ... thanks in advance ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

Just received a second shipping notification for my Fossil order. Both coming from Mesquite, Texas. I would have gladly waited a couple days for them to consolidate the shipments.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Any know of any Rakuten or Nordstrom coupons? 

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

halaku said:


> Did your sarx come from watchshop .. and did it thru customs ? Mine is still stuck in there since sunday ... thanks in advance ..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have MM300 in-route from the Rakuten / WatchShop. It spent 24 hrs's in Japan Customs and around twelve in ICS Chicago. Tracking states that it made it to my local distribution hub at 1:08 AM today. That means, it should be on my local truck today. Are you using EMS tracking or USPS Tracking? For me, once EMS hits the US it changes to USPS and tracking can be viewed on the USPS website.

Last update from USPS:
December 1, 2017 at 1:08 am
ARRIVED AT USPS REGIONAL DESTINATION FACILITY
CAROL STREAM IL DISTRIBUTION CENTER

Last update from Japan Post
11/30/2017 18:07	Item returned from import Customs ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS)	UNITED STATES OF AMERICA


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

mannal said:


> I have MM300 in-route from the Rakuten / WatchShop. It spent 24 hrs's in Japan Customs and around twelve in ICS Chicago. Tracking states that it made it to my local distribution hub at 1:08 AM today. That means, it should be on my local truck today. Are you using EMS tracking or USPS Tracking? For me, once EMS hits the US it changes to USPS and tracking can be viewed on the USPS website.
> 
> Last update from USPS:
> December 1, 2017 at 1:08 am
> ...


I am using the usps site .. thanks for the reply

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> Any know of any Rakuten or Nordstrom coupons?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


$10 off $40 with code GIFT10 at Rakuten


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Sussa said:


> Just received a second shipping notification for my Fossil order. Both coming from Mesquite, Texas. I would have gladly waited a couple days for them to consolidate the shipments.


Fossil will pull inventory from wherever they can find it and ship. I've had orders of multiple things come from all over. They may even pull from retail as a few things from them had retail stickers on them or they were store inventory overstock etc.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

This is a silly question, but does eBates apply to non-US citizens? I can't seem to find any T&C on this.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hamilton Pilot Pioneer Aluminum Auto on sale at Ashford for $459.00, cheapest I have seen it (maybe ever). Undercuts Amazon's lowest price of $618. Plus 3% ebateshttps://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-aviation/khaki-aviation-pilot-pioneer-auto/H80405865.pid?so=2&nid=sct_H80405865


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Finally put my money on this navy sub. The cheapest i found in the interweb. Love the dial but have to overlook the integrated strap.
Anyway, i hope this is a $338 well spent.
Not applicable for more discount.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...-sub-auto/H78615355.pid?nid=cpg_cat6032&so=42









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

Massdrop has the TCD-01 for $149.99.... I love that full lume one!









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tres said:


> Finally put my money on this navy sub. The cheapest i found in the interweb. Love the dial but have to overlook the integrated strap.
> Anyway, i hope this is a $338 well spent.
> Not applicable for more discount.
> 
> ...


That's a very well made watch. I think you'll be impressed.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

RyanD said:


> $10 off $40 with code GIFT10 at Rakuten


Sweet Thanks!

Sharing this awesome deal. This was posted during Black Friday at the Waterbury thread.. and quickly sold out... it is back again.

Timex Men's Waterbury Chronograph - Black Dial & Leather Band - Casual TW2P75500
Rakuten price @ 44.99 - $10 with Coupon = $34.99 This is a sweet watch that has always been price over $100. A true Classic!


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Link for the lazy https://www.rakuten.com/shop/timex/product/TW2P75500M6/


----------



## RiverRat (Dec 12, 2015)

The Frederique Constant 37mm Slimline is back on Amazon, this time at $300 if you select Perfect Timing from the list of sellers on the right. It's the lowest price I've seen (barely). This watch keeps catching my eye even though all I wear is jeans and hiking/travel pants.

In other news, this forum's attachment management is pathetically sluggish and unreliable when attempting to responsibly reuse/embed existing uploads, especially if you preview before submitting. o|o|o|


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RiverRat said:


> The Frederique Constant 37mm Slimline is back on Amazon, this time at $300 if you select Perfect Timing from the list of sellers on the right. It's the lowest price I've seen (barely). This watch keeps catching my eye even though all I wear is jeans and hiking/travel pants.
> 
> In other news, this forum's attachment management is pathetically sluggish and unreliable when attempting to responsibly reuse/embed existing uploads, especially if you preview before submitting. o|o|o|


I could easily see wearing that with jeans and a t-shirt on a different strap..... hiking pants....can't help you there

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

capisce1987 said:


> Link for the lazy https://www.rakuten.com/shop/timex/product/TW2P75500M6/


All gone  I had it but had sign in problems... Then is was gone.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

RiverRat said:


> The Frederique Constant 37mm Slimline is back on Amazon, this time at $300 if you select Perfect Timing from the list of sellers on the right. It's the lowest price I've seen (barely). This watch keeps catching my eye even though all I wear is jeans and hiking/travel pants.
> 
> In other news, this forum's attachment management is pathetically sluggish and unreliable when attempting to responsibly reuse/embed existing uploads, especially if you preview before submitting. o|o|o|


Correct me if I'm wrong, but your picture shows an automatic, the link and the listing you're talking about is for a quartz watch.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Don't dispair.. ...

I'm Sure they'll have it again...

Check in week 

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Rakuten Update: My journey is complete. I received a brand new SBDX017. It has been inspected and repackaged for the holidays.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Stowa's Christmas Sales is on. Sorta like a watch Advent Calendar. https://www.stowa.de/en/Adventskale...nder_20171201_EN&utm_content=Mailing_11977398


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Not sure if this has been already posted but tritium fans might want to check out this Mondaine Night Vision for *$69*. Real tritium goodness folks. Now even cheaper than those "Uzis" and "Smith & Wessons".


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Tsarli said:


> Not sure if this has been already posted but tritium fans might want to check out this Mondaine Night Vision for *$69*. Real tritium goodness folks. Now even cheaper than those "Uzis" and "Smith & Wessons".


It was posted, I'm sure a few jumped on it. I had it in my cart last night... then I searched for the stop2go and didn't find any deals on that.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

RiverRat said:


> The Frederique Constant 37mm Slimline is back on Amazon, this time at $300 if you select Perfect Timing from the list of sellers on the right. It's the lowest price I've seen (barely). This watch keeps catching my eye even though all I wear is jeans and hiking/travel pants.
> 
> In other news, this forum's attachment management is pathetically sluggish and unreliable when attempting to responsibly reuse/embed existing uploads, especially if you preview before submitting. o|o|o|


Quartz?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

While it's an older model (and most likely mislabeled as a "ladies" watch and definitely mislabeled as quartz), this Alpina automatic Regulator at Certified Watch Store appears to be a great deal at $342.99 before any discounts or cash back: https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...licone-strap-ladies-watch-al650lsss3aec6.html


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

Kirk B said:


> >Slickdeals is showing that Kohls has a mystery coupon worth 20, 30, or 40% off. Stacks with WATCHES10 for an extra 10% off on certain watch styles.>Mystery coupon here (there shouldn't be any referral stuff as I tried to make sure the link was clean - apologies if it isn't): https://slickdeals.net/f/10959703-sl...ree->ship-on-25>Extra 6% cashback via Ebates too.THANK YOU norsairius for sharing the Slickdeals discount at Kohl's. I picked up the Seiko Samurai for $199 after all of the discounts, no tax for me. That is about $44 better than the Cyber Monday deal that they had, but it's not as good as the 11/25 deal that included Kohl's Cash, which was a total of ~$12 less. Honestly though I'm okay with that as I'd rather just save cold hard cash and not have to deal with the Kohl's Cash that my wife would spend any way.One note to others - if you don't use Kohl's Yes2You rewards, sign up when you check out. I'm not sure how it works, but that should give you another $10 back in rewards cash.Finally, I didn't know this, but if you are new to Ebates, which I was, then you'll get another $10 back in cash back as well.So... Seiko Samurai for $199 plus an additional $20 in benefits/discounts, I could not be happier!


I haven't checked in on this thread in a few weeks, but I thought I'd use the search bar to see if anyone spotted this deal too. Congrats! I scored a 40% coupon, used the stacking 10%, then used eBates, Kohls rewards, etc., to get the same deal. I went with the black Samurai on bracelet which totaled around $200 - which is an absolute steal!


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Not sure if this has been already posted but tritium fans might want to check out this Mondaine Night Vision for *$69*. Real tritium goodness folks. Now even cheaper than those "Uzis" and "Smith & Wessons".


I picked one up; waiting for it to arrive. I'm a big tritium fan and the design on this is attractively modern.


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

What was that best ever price on Invicta PD during black friday? ~$34? 40mm? Any still around?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Coolbeans476 said:


> What was that best ever price on Invicta PD during black friday? ~$34? 40mm? Any still around?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quartz was $36 and Auto was $55. Amazon does have them at these prices and Invicta Store had them around the same $, IIRC.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> While it's an older model (and most likely mislabeled as a "ladies" watch and definitely mislabeled as quartz), this Alpina automatic Regulator at Certified Watch Store appears to be a great deal at $342.99 before any discounts or cash back: https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...licone-strap-ladies-watch-al650lsss3aec6.html


Is the case stainless steel? Looks like hardened rubber to me?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

$338.00 minus $50.00 AMEX offer minus 2% Befrugal cash back.... = good deal


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

MaxIcon said:


> I picked one up; waiting for it to arrive. I'm a big tritium fan and the design on this is attractively modern.


Why? Why did this model have to have straight lugs? I wanted the tritium but skipped over it due to the lugs and went with the other $69 deal with the big date and 22mm lugs.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

watchout said:


> Is the case stainless steel? Looks like hardened rubber to me?


According to this site (translate from Japanese), it's a ceramic 41mm case, 11.5mm tall, with an ETA 2895-2 movement.

??????????BLOG: ????-2008?????????????????????????????-?AL650LSSS3AEC6???

Almost bought one, but I remember the pact I made with myself after burning through my 60th watch - 'only ever buy the watch, not the deal', and in this case I want the deal much more than I want the watch.


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

CANADIAN Casio deals....just noticed on Amazon.ca, a number of all-time lows on Casio's - MDV106 for $50CAN and CasioRoyale for $30CAN...bunch of others, too many to list


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

watchout said:


> Is the case stainless steel? Looks like hardened rubber to me?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, I have no idea. I really have no interest in the watch, so I didn't conduct any additional research beyond the info that was provided on the CWS site (which wasn't much, lol!). Just seemed like a pretty killer price for a Regulator, so wanted to "pay it forward" here.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0624301705701.html

Tissot T-Navigator Automatic Black Dial

EXTRA $30 OFF W/ CODE "BF1TS30" - TOTAL: $219.99


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Peace N Time said:


> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0624301705701.html
> 
> Tissot T-Navigator Automatic Black Dial
> 
> EXTRA $30 OFF W/ CODE "BF1TS30" - TOTAL: $219.99


Hi,

I remember seeing this one last summer in the flesh. Definitely one of the finalists for "Worst day/date integration" ever.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Coolbeans476 said:


> What was that best ever price on Invicta PD during black friday? ~$34? 40mm? Any still around?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was $36 for the 38mm quartz.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

blackberrycubed said:


> Beautiful watch!
> 
> When you say no massive duties, does that mean $0 duty charges or small amount ?


No fees of any kind. I just like saying massive duties. 

My third and final Rakuten purchase should be ready to pick up soon. I was very pleased with the first two vendors as far as packaging, documents, etc. I'll post some pics when the forum starts working again.


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

My first time piece arrived (from rakuten and under $500 and brand new) with no duty charged )

Like to echo RyanD, superb packing, brand new, stamped warranty card and full set. Very pleased with Japanese sellers so far.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> According to this site (translate from Japanese), it's a ceramic 41mm case, 11.5mm tall, with an ETA 2895-2 movement.
> 
> ??????????BLOG: ????-2008?????????????????????????????-?AL650LSSS3AEC6???
> 
> Almost bought one, but I remember the pact I made with myself after burning through my 60th watch - 'only ever buy the watch, not the deal', and in this case I want the deal much more than I want the watch.


Thank you for the info, I cannot pull off the white ceramic case, not to mention the white strap which needs to go (I had an Alpina Avalanche from TOM with similar black rubber strap, and I spent hours trying to cut a leather strap to fit the lugs).


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

In a fine example of 'saying one thing doing another', a mate of mine said he'd take my sloppy seconds on the Alpina if I didn't like it, so one is on the way.

Code CLEAR5 gives you an extra 5% ($17.15) off for a net cost of $325.84.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

BostonCharlie said:


> Citizen Satellite Wave World Time GPS Perpetual Men's Watch -- chic location-proof atomic watch for $575.00 from Jomashop: https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-cc3020-57l.html


It's been at that price on Jomashop for quite a while.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

TDKFM said:


> Slightly related and not a deal, but am I the only one who can't stand the Roman numerals on top and Arabic on bottom?


 No. I find California dials to be entirely unappealing. However, even ugly girls need love, and as the saying goes, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

TDKFM said:


> Dang, the name makes it even worse for me as a Texan.


 HowTF you think I feel as a _Californian_?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

TheSanDiegan said:


> No. I find California dials to be entirely unappealing. However, even ugly girls need love, and as the saying goes, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


beer holder


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

TheSanDiegan said:


> No. I find California dials to be entirely unappealing. However, even ugly girls need love, and as the saying goes, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


NOT A DEAL!

Just showing off my new Parnis custom DJ Cali dial. The price dropped this week, so I pulled the trigger. Different strokes, and all that!


----------



## Bonanza (Dec 19, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> In a fine example of 'saying one thing doing another', a mate of mine said he'd take my sloppy seconds on the Alpina if I didn't like it, so one is on the way. Code CLEAR5 gives you an extra 5% ($17.15) off for a net cost of $325.84.


 Lot of watch for the money. Is the case ceramic? If the watch was smaller I would definitely be tempted.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Bonanza said:


> Lot of watch for the money. Is the case ceramic? If the watch was smaller I would definitely be tempted.


It's 41mm. How small do you want it??

And yes, ceramic


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Robert999 said:


> $338.00 minus $50.00 AMEX offer minus 2% Befrugal cash back.... = good deal


The bezel edges is black. Is it rubberized or pvd coated?


----------



## Bonanza (Dec 19, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> It's 41mm. How small do you want it??
> 
> And yes, ceramic


I thought it was 48mm? Where do you see 41mm? Also how thick is it?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

petalz said:


> The bezel edges is black. Is it rubberized or pvd coated?


Rubberized. So are the markings on the bezel.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The Starlight is gorgeous. The dial is sort of a pearl blue grey. I tried to get a photo that matched the actual color.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Rubberized. So are the markings on the bezel.


Thks RyanD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonanza (Dec 19, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> It's 41mm. How small do you want it?? And yes, ceramic


 I can see on Joma that the womens ones with diamonds are 40mm and 11mm thick...so I placed my order. Hope I can change the strap.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Bonanza said:


> I can see on Joma that the womens ones with diamonds are 40mm and 11mm thick...so I placed my order. Hope I can change the strap.


Good luck.... after cutting, glueing and rounding off the edges; mine looked like a chewed up carcass !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Bonanza said:


> I thought it was 48mm? Where do you see 41mm? Also how thick is it?


You can tell it's not 48mm by the relative size of the movement and rotor through the caseback. Size specs from a Japanese site listing this watch :


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

An interesting Seiko SNA255P1 quartz chrono from Singapore for *$163*:

https://www.chronograph-divers.com/seiko-sna225p1/

Material : Stainless Steel
Color : Black
Water Resistant : 100 Meter
Movement : 7T62, Quartz
Dimensions : 42 x 10mm (thickness), 22mm (strap width)
Weight : 150g
Hardlex Crystal
Rotating Bezel
Double-clasp high polished SS solid bracelet
Luminous hands and markers
Three Sub-dial for chronograph function
Alarm and dial tachymeter feature
Date display at 3 o'clock position


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

halaku said:


> Did your sarx come from watchshop .. and did it come thru chi customs ? Mine is still stuck in there since sunday ... thanks in advance


Yes, ordered 2 from Watchshop and 1 from K&R they sailed right through Chicago Customs. The turtle I ordered from Bright is stuck there. So 3 out of 4 delivered from Japan in 3 days. Hard to not be happy with that...


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

This bulova that was mentioned a yesterday at $120 is down to $105 on eBay. I snagged one. Sweeping seconds seemed cool enough to make up for quartz.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

watchout said:


> Good luck.... after cutting, glueing and rounding off the edges; mine looked like a chewed up carcass !!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry...so how would you change the strap? With what?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Best deal on a 100m WR, 45mm diver with unidirectional bezel, lume and day/date? The Casio MRW200H-1BK for *$14.03* beats Amazon's $15.56:

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-1026021/casio-watch-mens-black-resin.jsp?prdPV=38

Wait ... I'm sure HoustonReal can beat that 

Kohl's Casio Marlin comes in at *$47.21*, above Amazon's $44.23, but maybe you can combine it with another discount:

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-1438697/casio-watch-mens-black-resin-dive.jsp?prdPV=55

Walmart also has Casio Marlin for *$44.23 + free 2-day shipping*:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Me...Black-Resin-Strap/21672924?selectedSellerId=0

Thinking about gifts, here ... Christmas and all.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Tsarli said:


> Not sure if this has been already posted but tritium fans might want to check out this Mondaine Night Vision for *$69*. Real tritium goodness folks. Now even cheaper than those "Uzis" and "Smith & Wessons".


i got mine today in record time, it is a nice looking watch and i find tritium very easy to read during the night. this has a classic design when in the light and easy to read in the dark.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

ronragus said:


> Sorry...so how would you change the strap? With what?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


An aftermarket leather band to give the watch a once living "soul" !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

watchout said:


> An aftermarket leather band to give the watch a once living "soul" !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With that integrated lug? Where would you get a custom made leather strap?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko Kinetic GMT Dive Watch SUN057, black with yellow highlights. Bezel is marked with points (and degrees) of the compass, for some reason, but it works. *$153* at JCPenney with their current JEWELS44 code. $175 on ebay, $200+ at retailers:

https://www.jcpenney.com/p/seiko-dive-mens-black-strap-watch-sun057/pp5005930047?pTmplType=regular


 Case Material: Stainless steel, Band Color: Black, Band Type: Leather Strap, Dial Color: Black, Shape: Round. 
 Powered by movement, Power reserve indicator function, GMT Indicator, 6 month power reserve, Date calendar, LumiBrite hands and markers. 
 Rotating bezel, Screwdown see-thru caseback and screwdown crown, 100M water resistant, Caliber 5M85, Black Ion Finish, Leather Strap.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko SSG007 Black Limited Edition Prospex Radio Synch Solar Black Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch 48mm 100m WR -- it's the Patriots Jet Team edition. Seems that this is a civilian aerobatic team -- not the football team. It seems to be just like the SSG001 except it's black with red and blue highlights. Looks like it comes in a presentation box.

Anyhow, it's *$299.25* at Macy's right now after their FRIEND coupon code. $405 on ebay, more elsewhere:

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...s-steel-bracelet-watch-48mm-ssg007?ID=2971205


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ronragus said:


> With that integrated lug? Where would you get a custom made leather strap?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


The point is, he tried it himself without much success:


watchout said:


> Good luck.... after cutting, glueing and rounding off the edges; mine looked like a chewed up carcass !!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

ronragus said:


> With that integrated lug? Where would you get a custom made leather strap?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I am going to quote my own post: "after cutting, glueing and rounding off the edges" so.... I did my best to make my own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Robert999 said:


> $338.00 minus $50.00 AMEX offer minus 2% Befrugal cash back.... = good deal


Ashford yes? I ordered the same last night and it is now shipped. $338 with free shipping to saudi, it was a good deal even without further discount.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko SSG007 Black Limited Edition Prospex Radio Synch Solar Black Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch 48mm 100m WR -- it's the Patriots Jet Team edition. Seems that this is a civilian aerobatic team -- not the football team. It seems to be just like the SSG001 except it's black with red and blue highlights. Looks like it comes in a presentation box.
> 
> Anyhow, it's *$299.25* at Macy's right now after their FRIEND coupon code. $405 on ebay, more elsewhere:
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...s-steel-bracelet-watch-48mm-ssg007?ID=2971205


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I remember seeing this one last summer in the flesh. Definitely one of the finalists for "Worst day/date integration" ever.
> 
> ...


Agreed for the orange, but the black one seems nicer.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Blue Sporty Diver Bulova Quartz Blue Silicon Strap -- blue dial, date, lume, bezel with pip, 100m WR, 43mm, "A Macy's Exclusive Style" for *$118.13*. The nice thing is that it's easy to return to your local Macy's if you don't like it -- I do it all the time 

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...3mm-98b299-a-macys-exclusive-style?ID=4402012


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Blue Sporty Diver Bulova Quartz Blue Silicon Strap -- blue dial, date, lume, bezel with pip, 100m WR, 43mm, "A Macy's Exclusive Style" for *$118.13*. The nice thing is that it's easy to return to your local Macy's if you don't like it -- I do it all the time
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...3mm-98b299-a-macys-exclusive-style?ID=4402012


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

Is this a deal at $279.99 on massdrop? It's quite handsome. How does it compare to say, Hamilton?









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

gormless said:


> Is this a deal at $279.99 on massdrop? It's quite handsome. How does it compare to say, Hamilton?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather add $100 and get this instead on amazon.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

Coolbeans476 said:


> What was that best ever price on Invicta PD during black friday? ~$34? 40mm? Any still around? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Wearing it now and you can still get it for $55, well worth it for an automatic (Seiko) movement. I wouldn't bother with the quartz at all


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Kohl's (with its codes) has the best price I can find for SSC629, *$278.43* -- $286.61 on ebay, $294 on jcp, $340+ on Amazon

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-3...tainless-steel-solar-aviator-watch-ssc629.jsp

Traditional retailers are putting up a fight!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

gormless said:


> Is this a deal at $279.99 on massdrop? It's quite handsome. How does it compare to say, Hamilton?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was $250 on Amazon in Oct. Quality is equal or better than Hamilton.


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

taike said:


> It was $250 on Amazon in Oct. Quality is equal or better than Hamilton.


Thanks!!

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

Tres said:


> I'd rather add $100 and get this instead on amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I the only one having trouble seeing images on tapatalk? Would you mind telling me the model? Thanks!

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Tres-

Here is a Hamilton automatic that resembles your Vic's styling and day/date features for $559:

https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-watch-h70505733.html


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

gormless said:


> Am I the only one having trouble seeing images on tapatalk? Would you mind telling me the model? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


It is a vsa ambassador https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001B8FXOS/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I2BGX35B68MHYS&colid=39LIZYBJYS64L&psc=0

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Tres-
> 
> Here is a Hamilton automatic that resembles your Vic's styling and day/date features for $559:
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-watch-h70505733.html


The problem is the victorinox is the size.

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

Glycine Combat Sub Automatic $379.99 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-sub-watch

Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Tres-
> 
> Here is a Hamilton automatic that resembles your Vic's styling and day/date features for $559:
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-watch-h70505733.html


That's way too much.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Tres said:


> I'd rather add $100 and get this instead on amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that chrono was posted a week ago at $300 on MD


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

taike said:


> I think that chrono was posted a week ago at $300 on MD


If im not mistaken, it was posted in massdrop for almost 400.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Tres said:


> If im not mistaken, it was posted in massdrop for almost 400.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Just 299

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

ronragus said:


> Just 299
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


My apologies.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko Core Automatic SRPA29 Dress Watch -- stainless case and bracelet, blue dial, date, "Automatic" in script, 4R35 caliber, 100m WR, 43mm, hardlex crystal -- *$135* on Ashford, $150-$180 on ebay, ~$190 on Amazon:

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/seiko+watches+for+men+and+women/SRPA29.pid


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko Core Automatic SRPA29 Dress Watch -- stainless case and bracelet, blue dial, date, "Automatic" in script, 4R35 caliber, 100m WR, 43mm, hardlex crystal -- *$135* on Ashford, $150-$180 on ebay, ~$190 on Amazon:
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/seiko+watches+for+men+and+women/SRPA29.pid


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

Tres said:


> It is a vsa ambassador https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001B8FXOS/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I2BGX35B68MHYS&colid=39LIZYBJYS64L&psc=0
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Thanks! It is good value for a chrono, but the cut off numerals....

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Tres-

Here are some other automatic Victorinox you might consider:

40mm, stainless steel, automatic, mesh bracelet, exhibition case, *$185*:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Swiss-Army...try-Stainless-Steel-Watch-241587/182627851532

Similar, but gold case, leather strap, *$185*:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Swiss-Army...anical-Leather-Mens-Watch-241646/172739408599


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Tres-
> 
> Here are some other automatic Victorinox you might consider:
> 
> ...


















BostonCharlie said:


> Similar, but gold case, leather strap, *$185*:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Swiss-Army...anical-Leather-Mens-Watch-241646/172739408599


and lovely brown dial


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks, taike! My WUS interface has been misbehaving so I can't add photos.

Just like Tres' watch, these Vics have sapphire crystals.

The Massdrop model Vic numbers are: 241374 (green dial) and 241375 (black dial). They have an ETA 2834-2 movement.

These Vics w/o the day window are ETA 2824-2. Their model numbers are: 241587 (silver) and 241646 (gold)


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

just a quick update on my stash:

Rakuten sandwitch speedy arrived. Im in love.
Big thumbs up to MINTes seller from rakuten, watch looked better than pics (some scratches, but i actually prefer that over all the polishing which is so common in japan).
SINN 103 arrived (in an original tiny wooden box with a funky cardboard outer box), looks much worse than pics and the chrono second hand is a bit misaligned (few cents to the left)
other sinn not delivered yet (which is a bit weird since it was sent together from the same seller with the other one).

NO CUSTOMS required. Just a note that the invoice was attached to both parcels from outside with the correct price.

fossil cancelled 4 straps from my HUGE order, which seems weird since they still show in stock. does anyone knows if the 30 percent off everything (including sale) is happening more often than just black fridays?
most of the straps arrived and as ussual they are really wonderful. only regret i have i didnt buy more of the higher grade leather ones. fossil knows their stuff...

JOMASHOP SMP arrived and the white outer box is a bit squished and even has a tear... im not impressed. (altho im impressed with the watch, i was a bit worried about the bracelet which is the worst omega bracelet i have ever seen, but looks ok in person...). the SMP presentation box is a big shiny chunk of wood. heavy.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

FWIW, I found *swiss-made* Fossil automatic homages of those Vic Infantry watches. They use STP1-11 movements and are 38mm. They have sapphire crystals and are 50m WR. They are *$222* on Amazon:

Fossil FSW1003 Swiss Made Automatic Leather Watch - Brown
https://www.amazon.com/Fossil-FSW1003-Swiss-Automatic-Leather/dp/B00IUMFAR8/

Fossil FSW1007 Swiss FS-5 Series Three-Hand Date Leather Watch - Chocolate
https://www.amazon.com/Fossil-FSW1007-Swiss-Three-Hand-Leather/dp/B01DXWGVJA/

(Some sites say that the Vics have 100m WR, others say 30m WR.)


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Tres-
> 
> Here are some other automatic Victorinox you might consider:
> 
> ...


Ive had that one which i flipped after a while. It has odd lug size and the lume was pretty poor.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> FWIW, I found *swiss-made* Fossil automatic homages of those Vic Infantry watches. They use STP1-11 movements and are 38mm. They have sapphire crystals and are 50m WR. They are *$222* on Amazon:
> 
> Fossil FSW1003 Swiss Made Automatic Leather Watch - Brown
> https://www.amazon.com/Fossil-FSW1003-Swiss-Automatic-Leather/dp/B00IUMFAR8/
> ...


Those Fossils have a been near the $100 mark a couple of times. Kind of a stretch to call them homages of a Victorinox.


----------



## Bonanza (Dec 19, 2016)

watchout said:


> Good luck.... after cutting, glueing and rounding off the edges; mine looked like a chewed up carcass !! Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I can get a black one for $130...if I end up liking the watch it's not too high a price to pay. Cutting and gluing seems a bit much.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Bonanza said:


> I can get a black one for $130...if I end up liking the watch it's not too high a price to pay. Cutting and gluing seems a bit much.


I sometimes make my own strap. Never made it though. Lol.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Blue Sporty Diver Bulova Quartz Blue Silicon Strap -- blue dial, date, lume, bezel with pip, 100m WR, 43mm, "A Macy's Exclusive Style" for *$118.13*. The nice thing is that it's easy to return to your local Macy's if you don't like it -- I do it all the time
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...3mm-98b299-a-macys-exclusive-style?ID=4402012


Do we know if it has the UHF movement?


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko Kinetic GMT Dive Watch SUN057, black with yellow highlights. *Bezel is marked with points (and degrees) of the compass, for some reason*, but it works. *$153* at JCPenney with their current JEWELS44 code. $175 on ebay, $200+ at retailers:
> 
> https://www.jcpenney.com/p/seiko-dive-mens-black-strap-watch-sun057/pp5005930047?pTmplType=regular
> 
> ...


This short video explains how to use a 360 degree compass bezel along with 24 hour markers to function as a compass on an Alpina watch. Hope this helps!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> FWIW, I found *swiss-made* Fossil automatic homages of those Vic Infantry watches. They use STP1-11 movements and are 38mm. They have sapphire crystals and are 50m WR. They are *$222* on Amazon:
> 
> Fossil FSW1003 Swiss Made Automatic Leather Watch - Brown
> https://www.amazon.com/Fossil-FSW1003-Swiss-Automatic-Leather/dp/B00IUMFAR8/
> ...


I have the FSW1000 black dial on OEM bracelet (rare) and the FSW1004 white dial / rose gold markers handset. Picked up the FSW1004 for $140 new during Amazon blowout in summer of 2016. There have been a couple of "warehouse" deals on returns over the last year at around $100-120 mark. The watch is an enigma of sorts. If it didn't have the Fossil branding, it could easily sell in the $300-400 range (or more). The workmanship is at a very high level. Movement is exquisitely finished / decorated and accurate (FSW1004 <2 spd; FSW1000 <4 spd).


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Tres-
> 
> Here are some other automatic Victorinox you might consider:
> 
> ...


Want to say up front, thank you "BostonCharlie" for scouring the web and putting up good deals. Wish I had jumped on the Seiko SRPB71 Presage you posted a couple of days ago. Classic SYL (snooze you lose), mulled it over too long and when I went to buy, "Sold Out".

Which brings us to this Victorinox deal on the mesh bracelet. This watch is very tempting at $180 but there is a caveat, the bracelet is 23mm. A bit large visually for a 40mm case. Also, because it is mesh, it will be 23mm at the buckle. I personally find anything over 20mm starting to become uncomfortable, but that is just me. Just an FYI.

Please keep posting!


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

MacInFL said:


> Want to say up front, thank you "BostonCharlie" for scouring the web and putting up good deals. Wish I had jumped on the Seiko SRPB71 Presage you posted a couple of days ago. Classic SYL (snooze you lose), mulled it over too long and when I went to buy, "Sold Out".
> 
> Which brings us to this Victorinox deal on the mesh bracelet. This watch is very tempting at $180 but there is a caveat, the bracelet is 23mm. A bit large visually for a 40mm case. Also, because it is mesh, it will be 23mm at the buckle. I personally find anything over 20mm starting to become uncomfortable, but that is just me. Just an FYI.
> 
> Please keep posting!


Find the one on a leather, it quite tapered at the end.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

[


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

My Torgoen T10 arrived yesterday. Torgoen is great as far as communication goes, got emails of order confirmation, shipping, delivery. The watch looks great, it's large but comfortable and well fitting. The dial and case are like taking a vintage dollar pocket watch and sticking some lugs on it and a wide bracelet. Lots of bright lume on the large hands but the dial markers are small and dim in comparison. It's quartz but the seconds hand land dead on the dial marks so at least they seem to put some effort into that during assembly. Very pleased with this purchase for a mere $108 delivered.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Or just have someone on Etsy make a 23 to 20 tapered leather strap. Pretty cheap on there usually.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> Do we know if it has the UHF movement?


I thought that those were either Precisionist or Accutron II models, but not positive.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

watchout said:


> I am going to quote my own post: "after cutting, glueing and rounding off the edges" so.... I did my best to make my own.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still on Amazon for 354. A white Christmas watch


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> I thought that those were either Precisionist or Accutron II models, but not positive.


No, even my cheap Military watch has it:


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

*BUMPING TO THE TOP incase someone missed out on this yesterday. ⬇*


tommy_boy said:


> Stowa's Christmas Sales is on. Sorta like a watch Advent Calendar. https://www.stowa.de/en/Adventskale...nder_20171201_EN&utm_content=Mailing_11977398


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hamilton Jazzmaster H32606185, also black leather strap model for $999.99 at Massdrop.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

My Victorinox Maverick dual time showed up from Ashford that I have eyed my eyes on for a while. The internet pictures do not show how nice the matt black dial is. This bracelet is nicer then my Longines Hydroconquest and it was 1K. It also has a diver's extension.

Deal was for $109. This is a tremendous amount of watch for that price. Thank you to the OP.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Osteoman said:


> My Victorinox Maverick dual time showed up from Ashford that I have eyed my eyes on for a while. The internet pictures do not show how nice the matt black dial is.
> 
> Deal was for $109. This is a tremendous amount of watch for that price. Thank you to the OP.
> 
> ...


I hope mine will arrive next week. I'm a fan of the brand for over three decades but this will be the first timepiece I get from them.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Osteoman said:


> My Victorinox Maverick dual time showed up from Ashford that I have eyed my eyes on for a while. The internet pictures do not show how nice the matt black dial is.
> 
> Deal was for $109. This is a tremendous amount of watch for that price. Thank you to the OP.
> 
> ...


I own one and am tempted to purchase another one as a gift. It is a lot of watch for $109.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> Do we know if it has the UHF movement?


It does not. It's a beautiful watch though.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Want to correct my earlier statement in regards to Fortis. 
Fortis has no liquidity problem. One of their debtors/shareholders is calling in their debt/shares. In order to answer to this, they are currently restructuring their debt/shares. After being evaluated by the Swiss courts for liquidity, it was established that they are liquid enough to answer this call. The court has granted them 6 months to do so. The six months keeps the debtor/ shareholder from taking drastic measures like suing Fortis.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome ! 
Congrats. Is 43mm or 42mm? Any way to compare to other more widely known pieces ?

Also, is there a deal if $100-ish still on these ?

Cheers.

G.


Osteoman said:


> My Victorinox Maverick dual time showed up from Ashford that I have eyed my eyes on for a while. The internet pictures do not show how nice the matt black dial is. This bracelet is nicer then my Longines Hydroconquest and it was 1K. It also has a diver's extension.
> 
> Deal was for $109. This is a tremendous amount of watch for that price. Thank you to the OP.
> 
> ...


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> Awesome !
> Congrats. Is 43mm or 42mm? Any way to compare to other more widely known pieces ?
> 
> Also, is there a deal if $100-ish still on these ?
> ...


Yes. It's 42 mm and Ashford still has it for $109. Be aware this is quartz. But it is a heck of a watch.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Osteoman said:


> Yes. It's 42 mm and Ashford still has it for $109. Be aware this is quartz. But it is a heck of a watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Of all my Black Friday/Cyber Monday purchases, this has been the best of them all- bought two, gifted one. Well received gift, quite a nice quartz. Ashford packed them exceptionally well I might add. Wears perfectly at 7 1/2" in my opinion.

I suspect they will do this again before X-mas.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

cornorama said:


> Of all my Black Friday/Cyber Monday purchases, this has been the best of them all- bought two, gifted one. Well received gift, quite a nice quartz. Ashford packed them exceptionally well I might add. Wears perfectly at 7 1/2" in my opinion.
> 
> I suspect they will do this again before X-mas.
> 
> View attachment 12702089


What is the L2L?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ronragus said:


> What is the L2L?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


51mm per the Ashford site.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Osteoman said:


> My Victorinox Maverick dual time showed up from Ashford that I have eyed my eyes on for a while. The internet pictures do not show how nice the matt black dial is. This bracelet is nicer then my Longines Hydroconquest and it was 1K. It also has a diver's extension.
> 
> Deal was for $109. This is a tremendous amount of watch for that price. Thank you to the OP.
> 
> ...


Between this post and the sale still going, I bought one. A fellow member posted a very good write up and pictures and that also helped to push me over the edge. Not that I need another watch. But as the excuses go, "I didn't have an analog dual time watch so this one will do" is a pretty good one.


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

$199 at Costco









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Between this post and the sale still going, I bought one. A fellow member posted a very good write up and pictures and that also helped to push me over the edge. Not that I need another watch. But as the excuses go, "I didn't have an analog dual time watch so this one will do" is a pretty good one.


Sorry to enable but you will not regret it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Seiko 5 sport SNZG at 90$ on Massdrop and free shipping to US. 
Multiple models on canvas straps or metal bracelet.
I think that's an all time low.
Picture from MD site.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

But is it really 51mm L2L?


Rocat said:


> 51mm per the Ashford site.





Rocat said:


> Between this post and the sale still going, I bought one. A fellow member posted a very good write up and pictures and that also helped to push me over the edge. Not that I need another watch. But as the excuses go, "I didn't have an analog dual time watch so this one will do" is a pretty good one.


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Stowa 40mm Ikarus Flieger on their site $611.87 plus shipping. Today only.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MstrDabbles said:


> Want to correct my earlier statement in regards to Fortis.
> Fortis has no liquidity problem. One of their debtors/shareholders is calling in their debt/shares. In order to answer to this, they are currently restructuring their debt/shares. After being evaluated by the Swiss courts for liquidity, it was established that they are liquid enough to answer this call. The court has granted them 6 months to do so. The six months keeps the debtor/ shareholder from taking drastic measures like suing Fortis.


Now all Fortis needs to do is reduce their prices 50% and sell some watches.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Yup.... Cuz poor Yankeeexoress don't have any and need some some !

?


yankeexpress said:


> Now all Fortis needs to do is reduce their prices 50% and sell some watches.


----------



## Qrocks1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Upcoming Amazon special


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

goyoneuff said:


> But is it really 51mm L2L?


I believe that is correct. I tried on one at a local TJMaxx a while back and it wore as big lug to lug as my Deep Blue Master 1000. That 241441 is a tall watch.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Qrocks1 said:


> Upcoming Amazon special


C'mon Rook, you can do it. What ya got?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Qrocks1 said:


> Upcoming Amazon special


Awesome. Upcoming specials as well at joma, ashford, CWS, gemnation, and even ebay!


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> Seiko 5 sport SNZG at 90$ on Massdrop and free shipping to US.
> Multiple models on canvas straps or metal bracelet.
> I think that's an all time low.
> Picture from MD site.
> View attachment 12702313


I have this watch. Probably one of the cheapest I own, but still one of my favorites. So versatile with so many straps.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

goyoneuff said:


> But is it really 51mm L2L?


Yea, about 50-51mm L2L


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Elkins45 said:


> Do we know if it has the UHF movement?





cel4145 said:


> I thought that those were either Precisionist or Accutron II models, but not positive.





Wiggy999 said:


> No, even my cheap Military watch has it:
> View attachment 12701669


I'd say the one at Macy's is not a Accutron II or Precisionist. Bulova is pretty good at denoting that on the dial.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

cornorama said:


> View attachment 12702891
> 
> 
> Yea, about 50-51mm L2L


But it wears smaller imho!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Definitely agree - wears smaller for sure.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

audio.bill said:


> This short video explains how to use a 360 degree compass bezel along with 24 hour markers to function as a compass on an Alpina watch. Hope this helps!


Thanks! Now I know the deal with compass-marked bezels. Here's a handy guide I found in another WUS thread:


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Don't recall if this is been posted before but AmEx card has $100 off purchase of $350+ on Shinola till 12/24/17. Must be enrolled in their rewards program.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Invicta *Men's* 8932 Pro Diver Collection Silver-Tone Watch -- quartz, black dial: *$37.10* at Amazon, $52.99 at Jomashop, $42.01 on ebay:

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Diver-Collection-Silver-Tone-Watch/dp/B0006AAS7E/


 Professional quartz movement 
 Flame fusion crystal with magnifier 
 39 mm solid stainless steel case 
 Unidirectional turning bezel 
 Water-resistant to 660 feet (200 M)

Camel^3 shows that it's usually around $50 on Amazon.

Funny, because I recall somebody asking about a $37 Invicta PD recently. Amazon's suggestion bar shows other Invicta PDs under $40, e.g.:

*Women's, $37.32*:
https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Womens-Diver-Collection-Stainless/dp/B000GX3IL4/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko Prospex Automatic Dive Watch - SRPB53 -- *pepsi samurai on resin strap* -- *$278.43* at Kohl's with their running YOUGET25 code, $332 at Amazon, $276.79 at ebay.

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-3...ic-dive-watch-srpb53.jsp?pfm=rrrecs-pdp-gtab1


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko Prospex Automatic Dive Watch - SRPB53 -- *pepsi samurai on resin strap* -- *$278.43* at Kohl's with their running YOUGET25 code, $332 at Amazon, $276.79 at ebay.
> 
> https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-3...ic-dive-watch-srpb53.jsp?pfm=rrrecs-pdp-gtab1


Power reserve 41 months lol


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

guyinwatch said:


> i bought 2 $2 gnoth watches. will keep everybody updated. they should arrive by february 4th.


Sadly, my $2 watches appear to have fizzled out and the seller has been removed from Amazon. There is tracking info that shows them both going through customs, but they have both been 'delivered' to two cities on the wrong side of the mississippi river. I was hoping to at least get some Black Friday-priced shipping materials out of this.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

cornorama said:


> Of all my Black Friday/Cyber Monday purchases, this has been the best of them all- bought two, gifted one. Well received gift, quite a nice quartz. Ashford packed them exceptionally well I might add. Wears perfectly at 7 1/2" in my opinion.
> 
> I suspect they will do this again before X-mas.
> 
> View attachment 12702089


I resisted the $69 tritium Mondaine until they were all sold out, but I couldn't resist this one. Incoming!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Timex Expedition Basic Digital TW4B099009J -- on sale for *$33.80*, no sales tax, no shipping with FROSTY15 code. I wanted a basic digital watch that has a modicum of style. I have a Timex IronMan that I really like, so I have high hopes for this Timex. The stock strap looks usable, but it also looks easy to change.

https://www.timex.com/expedition-basic-digital/TW4B099009J.html











Three Daily, Weekday or Weekend Alarms with Five-Minute Backup
100-Hour Chronograph with Lap and Split Times
Two Time Zone Settings
Stopwatch, Countdown Timex and Alarm
24-Hour Time
INDIGLO night-light
Mixed Nylon and Leather Strap
INDIGLO Night-Light with Night-Mode
100m Water Resistance


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Not a deal, my $30 Timex BF had arrived and I wore it to do some yard work yesterday..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

*** Rant post ***

So my VSA Mavrick dual time arrived today. As soon as I saw the currier is UPS, I feared I will be over charged on delivery. UPS are known to blackmail receiving customers in my country and I always avoid shipping with them. I have no blame to Ashford but the "release fee" from UPS turned the deal to $185 - 6 dollars more than the cheapest Ebay deal including shipping. Now I might have to pay extra tax if I order from Ebay but this usually does not happen. Bummer. 
Well, after calculating all this and the fact that the courier was holding the box in front of me I decided I won't send it back and accepted the outrageous charges. I would never have ordered it from Ebay anyway so that $109 deal got me to get my first VSA watch - even if there was no bargain I am still happy.

My conclusion is that I'll happily order from Ashford again, they were great, but only if they will agree to ship USPS.

Thank for reading.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> Don't recall if this is been posted before but AmEx card has $100 off purchase of $350+ on Shinola till 12/24/17. Must be enrolled in their rewards program.


I saw that to when I was loading the Ashford deal to my CC. Unfortunately Shinola's watches are overpriced IMHO and their BF and cybermonday promos were a joke.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Davidka said:


> *** Rant post ***
> 
> So my VSA Mavrick dual time arrived today. As soon as I saw the currier is UPS, I feared I will be over charged on delivery. UPS are known to blackmail receiving customers in my country and I always avoid shipping with them. I have no blame to Ashford but the "release fee" from UPS turned the deal to $185 - 6 dollars more than the cheapest Ebay deal including shipping. Now I might have to pay extra tax if I order from Ebay but this usually does not happen. Bummer.
> Well, after calculating all this and the fact that the courier was holding the box in front of me I decided I won't send it back and accepted the outrageous charges. I would never have ordered it from Ebay anyway so that $109 deal got me to get my first VSA watch - even if there was no bargain I am still happy.
> ...


Which country are you living in if i may know? Ive got free shipping from ashford using ups and never think that the delivery fee may or will be charged upon receipt.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

My only rant versus UPS is the changing delivery days. I had to sign for a watch and the delivery date changed 3 times. I did have an issue where they said I refused an item, (driver BS reason code for not delivering), but I called 1-800 customer service and was handled perfectly with redelivery the next day. Can't imaging paying a 'hostage fee' for a package.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Tres said:


> Which country are you living in if i may know? Ive got free shipping from ashford using ups and never think that the delivery fee may or will be charged upon receipt.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk





Cvp33 said:


> My only rant versus UPS is the changing delivery days. I had to sign for a watch and the delivery date changed 3 times. I did have an issue where they said I refused an item, (driver BS reason code for not delivering), but I called 1-800 customer service and was handled perfectly with redelivery the next day. Can't imaging paying a 'hostage fee' for a package.


I live in a middle eastern banana republic where everything is possible


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Davidka said:


> I live in a middle eastern banana republic where everything is possible


That worries me more since i also live in middle east, but not in a republic. 
I just reached them out via twitter and i wonder what will be their answer.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Nixon "Cocktail Time" for $60 if you don't want to spend $300 for a Seiko. Description says it's a chronograph, but it looks like a day+date+second time zone to me.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/332322057890


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Nixon "Cocktail Time" for $60 if you don't want to spend $300 for a Seiko. Description says it's a chronograph, but it looks like a day+date+second time zone to me.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/332322057890


And judging by the description in the subdials, a GPS as well.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Davidka said:


> *** Rant post ***
> 
> ...
> 
> My conclusion is that I'll happily order from Ashford again, they were great, but only if they will agree to ship USPS.


Ashford won't ship USPS out of the States as far as I know - I've asked them multiple times and they refused citing insurance reasons.

I'm in Canada and UPS over here does exactly the same thing with their ransom brokerage fees, separate import charge processing fees on top of the brokerage, and the regular taxes duty (which is levied 100% of the time).


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

What's the best priced officially COSC certified Chronometer available? (And as a matter of curiosity, what's the cheapest you've ever seen one...)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

capisce1987 said:


> What's the best priced officially COSC certified Chronometer available? (And as a matter of curiosity, what's the cheapest you've ever seen one...)


This Mido Great Wall chronometer was recently available on sale from Jomashop for $495. It's not currently in stock but is still a great buy with a unique case and can be ordered for $575. If you're patient (not always a strength of us WUSers!) they have offered it at that sale price a few times recently and might again once they have some stock available. Hope this helps!


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

audio.bill said:


> This Mido Great Wall chronometer was recently available on sale from Jomashop for $495. It's not currently in stock but is still a great buy with a unique case and can be ordered for $575. If you're patient (not always a strength of us WUSers!) they have offered it at that sale price a few times recently and might again once they have some stock available. Hope this helps!


Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## swolelax (Apr 5, 2016)

capisce1987 said:


> What's the best priced officially COSC certified Chronometer available? (And as a matter of curiosity, what's the cheapest you've ever seen one...)
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


another option, $535 after coupon

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t108-408-16-057-00.html


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Do not forget to add WATCHES10, that brings it down to $265.63 then there is the added taxes from whatever State you reside.



BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko Prospex Automatic Dive Watch - SRPB53 -- *pepsi samurai on resin strap* -- *$278.43* at Kohl's with their running YOUGET25 code, $332 at Amazon, $276.79 at ebay.
> 
> https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-3...ic-dive-watch-srpb53.jsp?pfm=rrrecs-pdp-gtab1


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Do not forget to add WATCHES10, that brings it down to $265.63 then there is the added taxes from whatever State you reside.


Plus $50 Kohls Cash. How do I know that, cause i just pulled the trigger  With tax - $266.25. 6% eBates as well.

Thanks guys for pushing me over the edge.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

audio.bill said:


> This Mido Great Wall chronometer was recently available on sale from Jomashop for $495. It's not currently in stock but is still a great buy with a unique case and can be ordered for $575. If you're patient (not always a strength of us WUSers!) they have offered it at that sale price a few times recently and might again once they have some stock available. Hope this helps!


I own the Mido Great Wall and my example is accurate to the second. Easily the most accurate automatic I own but not nearly the most expensive.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Davidka said:


> I live in a middle eastern banana republic where everything is possible


UPS screwed me twice shipping from the U.S. to CANADA..intercepted the packages at Customs and tried to charge ridiculous delivery fees. Never again...I cross the border myself now.


----------



## iffyjiffyskippy (May 11, 2016)

I would love to see the Fortis chalkboard and the 2pi watches drop 50%, if so which to buy for this potential math nerd?


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

Wiggy999 said:


> UPS screwed me twice shipping from the U.S. to CANADA..intercepted the packages at Customs and tried to charge ridiculous delivery fees. Never again...I cross the border myself now.


For Canada, if you live near a customs office, add self clearance to the notes field when ordering, then contact ups and request the self clearance form and go pay at the customs office then pick up your package from local ups. I saved $50 plus last order, they only charged me taxes where ups wanted taxes, duty, and a brokerage fee. Look up avoid ups brokerage fee in Canada on Google and you'll find detailed instructions.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Jabrnet said:


> For Canada, if you live near a customs office, add self clearance to the notes field when ordering, then contact ups and request the self clearance form and go pay at the customs office then pick up your package from local ups. I saved $50 plus last order, they only charged me taxes where ups wanted taxes, duty, and a brokerage fee. Look up avoid ups brokerage fee in Canada on Google and you'll find detailed instructions.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Good information! The problem I have is that UPS controls this particular Customs crossing.. My packages were to be delivered by USPS to Canada Post - UPS was never supposed to touch these. Happened once...ok..weird. 2nd time??? Noooo thanks...


----------



## haroldship (Jan 26, 2017)

Amazon Lightning Deal on "Hamilton Men's H38715581 Timeless Class Silver Dial Watch" for $368 https://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-H38..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=34TYH997KHMW3W3ETFCJ


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

haroldship said:


> Amazon Lightning Deal on "Hamilton Men's H38715581 Timeless Class Silver Dial Watch" for $368 https://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-H38..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=34TYH997KHMW3W3ETFCJ


Oh now that's a good one


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

All watches at Target.com are buy one, get one 50% off today only. Mostly fashion brands, but if you're in the market for a Timex, Casio, or Invicta it's worth checking out. Also applies to straps.
Watches
Straps


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

haroldship said:


> Amazon Lightning Deal on "Hamilton Men's H38715581 Timeless Class Silver Dial Watch" for $368 https://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-H38715581-Timeless-Class-Silver/dp/B005LB8DB6/


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

taike said:


>


?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

watchout said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


!


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

A


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

taike said:


> !


%


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

BrandonH79 said:


> I snagged the Japanese bracelet version of this watch off of Creation for $225 on Cyber Monday. I wouldn't call this a bargain.


Theres no japanese or JDM version of the samurai. The J version is simply a middle east model lol

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

konstan said:


> Oh now that's a good one





haroldship said:


> Amazon Lightning Deal on "Hamilton Men's H38715581 Timeless Class Silver Dial Watch" for $368


If you are into this deal, you might also like these on Ashford:

H38435221 $349 in gold
H38715281 $399 with bracelet
H38615155 $399 Jazzmaster in similar style


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

haroldship said:


> Amazon Lightning Deal on "Hamilton Men's H38715581 Timeless Class Silver Dial Watch" for $368 https://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-H38..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=34TYH997KHMW3W3ETFCJ


 460 bucks for me


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

frogles said:


> 460 bucks for me


Deal expired quickly. 
Edited

Ashford has the 38mmm version.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

OrientWatchUSA

Use code *HLDY17 *to take 45% off + free shipping. Valid through 12.10.2017, excludes Mako USA II.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Here is an interesting hybrid: lume on the even numbers, tritium on the odd indices. The hands have only tritium, which is too bad -- I could see this combo as working well in both low light (w/ charged lume) _and_ complete darkness (w/ tritium). 43mm, 100m WR, date, quartz, swiss made.

Luminox 0201.SL: *$96.99* at watchgooroo, $129.99 at Amazon, more elsewhere:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Luminox-Me...ced-Sentry-Watch-Choice-of-Color/332431418575


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

CMA22inc said:


> Deal expired quickly. Same watch is cheaper on Ashford. $359
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...atic-auto/H38415581.pid?nid=cpgm_cat6032&so=4


Not the same. H38*7*15581 Amazon deal watch is 42mm. H38*4*15581 at the Ashford link is 38mm


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> Not the same. H38*7*15581 Amazon deal watch is 42mm. H38*4*15581 at the Ashford link is 38mm


Yup, I stand corrected.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Attractive quartz chrono for *$95.20*, $148 on Amazon and elsewhere. Rotary GS00500-04. 44mm, mineral crystal, 100m WR, date, screw-down crown, screw-down back, unidirectional bezel, lumed hands and markers. Amazon says that the movement is Swiss quartz -- think so? Sounds like the watchmaker is the UK's version of Timex.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/rotary/chronograph/GS00500-04.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=107


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> Not the same. H38*7*15581 Amazon deal watch is 42mm. H38*4*15581 at the Ashford link is 38mm


Fortunately that would look a lot better in 38mm


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> OrientWatchUSA
> 
> Use code *HLDY17 *to take 45% off + free shipping. Valid through 12.10.2017, excludes Mako USA II.


Nice find, so that cream face blue hand Bambino I have been eyeing is $165...


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

AJ, yes $165 from OWUSA or $140 from PTW on ebay.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Deep-B...875721?hash=item520185f9c9:g:P7AAAOSw~QRaD3DH


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

ronragus said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Deep-B...875721?hash=item520185f9c9:g:P7AAAOSw~QRaD3DH


The price is $349 from Deep Blue's website with the code CYBER, with, I think, free shipping. So I suppose the eBay deal is a bit better, especially if there are eBay bucks deals.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

carlitoswhey said:


> $199 at Costco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model is that?


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Perdendosi said:


> The price is $349 from Deep Blue's website with the code CYBER, with, I think, free shipping. So I suppose the eBay deal is a bit better, especially if there are eBay bucks deals.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Correct on the $349 price from Deep Blue directly, but that is for the Deep Star 1000 on rubber strap. The eBay listing is on a shark mesh bracelet. On the Deep Blue site this model is $397 after discount with shipping compared to $335 with shipping from eBay. eBates gives you another 2% cash back on eBay. I am really conflicted on this one. That exact model was on my wish list, but after already buying three other stainless steel divers in the last week I find it hard now to buy another.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

AJ_Atlanta said:


> What model is that?


That $199 Bulova at Costco looks like the 98B298:

Bulova Stainless Steel Men's Chronograph Watch, Model #: 98B298 - CostcoChaser


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

cornorama said:


> View attachment 12702891
> 
> 
> Yea, about 50-51mm L2L


Anyone

Lume.shot ?. Please !


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> Anyone
> 
> Lume.shot ?. Please !


No lume shot handy.

But the lume is on the hands and the little pearl dot at the top of the bezel. You can see exactly where I'm talking about if you look at that picture.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Kirk B said:


> Correct on the $349 price from Deep Blue directly, but that is for the Deep Star 1000 on rubber strap. The eBay listing is on a shark mesh bracelet. On the Deep Blue site this model is $397 after discount with shipping compared to $335 with shipping from eBay. eBates gives you another 2% cash back on eBay. I am really conflicted on this one. That exact model was on my wish list, but after already buying three other stainless steel divers in the last week I find it hard now to buy another.


The l2l is huge on this

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahslan (Jul 9, 2015)

ronragus said:


> The l2l is huge on this
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Had to look it up since I couldn't believe the l2l could be bigger than my Deep Blue NATO Diver but DAMN! 53MM!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Kirk B said:


> Correct on the $349 price from Deep Blue directly, but that is for the Deep Star 1000 on rubber strap. The eBay listing is on a shark mesh bracelet. On the Deep Blue site this model is $397 after discount with shipping compared to $335 with shipping from eBay. eBates gives you another 2% cash back on eBay. I am really conflicted on this one. That exact model was on my wish list, but after already buying three other stainless steel divers in the last week I find it hard now to buy another.


Well the $325 Deep Blue Deep Star 1000 watches are sold out on eBay now - I guess I decided it wasn't really that hard to buy another stainless steel diver... so I bought the last one.


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> That $199 Bulova at Costco looks like the 98B298:
> 
> Bulova Stainless Steel Men's Chronograph Watch, Model #: 98B298 - CostcoChaser


Nice detective work, but that doesn't seem like that great of a price? - usually costco does better


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Fortis B-42 Marinemaster $649.99 ebay. 670-15.45 K. Patented push/pull crown. No screw down needed.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Kirk B said:


> Well the $325 Deep Blue Deep Star 1000 watches are sold out on eBay now - I guess I decided it wasn't really that hard to buy another stainless steel diver... so I bought the last one.


I believe they just keep adding more qty as they're sold. Artificial scarcity


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

taike said:


> I believe they just keep adding more qty as they're sold. Artificial scarcity


Yep, it's already back with stock.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Deep-B...875721?hash=item520185f9c9:g:P7AAAOSw~QRaD3DH


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

A Fortis chronograph for $750. The rather unusual Spaceleader.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/263267757016


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

eljay said:


> A Fortis chronograph for $750. The rather unusual Spaceleader.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/263267757016
> 
> View attachment 12705971


A good deal perhaps, but looks awful imo.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck my Fife (Oct 17, 2017)

mefuzzy said:


> Yep, it's already back with stock.


And if you look at the purchase history, it looks like it was selling for as low as $299.99 a few weeks ago.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

NOT A DEAL

anyone used ebates for kohls or ToM?
i have bought watches there and there is no "green tick" next to my shopping trips.
i was wondering if it can take more than few days or something went wrong .


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

AJ_Atlanta said:


> Nice detective work, but that doesn't seem like that great of a price? - usually costco does better


Yeah, $115 on ebay new https://www.ebay.com/p/Bulova-Stain...-High-Performance-Watch-98B298-1063/840731890


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I shop at Kohl's a few times a month, using eBates. Kohl's has taking a day or two for trips to show up. If I recall, Kohl's states that there may be a delay at some-point during the transaction. My purchase last night showed-up in my portal at 0705 this morning. Just track your eBates trip # and file a claim if it does not show up.



feltharg said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> anyone used ebates for kohls or ToM?
> i have bought watches there and there is no "green tick" next to my shopping trips.
> i was wondering if it can take more than few days or something went wrong .


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/352225786933
Seiko SRPA97 for $99.00
Cheapest price I've seen but on the fence as I have two new pieces inbound. Decisions... Someone buy this so I don't!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bardkc (Aug 3, 2014)

*Torgoen Customer Service*

I ordered a watch from Torgoen on Cyber Monday. Unfortunately the watch was sold out. I can accept that and expect nothing further but to my surprise Torgoen sent me an email offering a replacement. Some of the choices they offered were much higher in cost than the original order. I emailed to verify there would be no extra charges and waited before posting this. It was confirmed to me this morning that there would be no extra cost. This is the kind of customer service that will make me a repeat customer.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

jmarkpatton said:


> Yeah looks like the price was raised.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like this sale is back. I took a pic of it this time.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

jmarkpatton said:


> Looks like this sale is back. I took a pic of it this time.
> 
> View attachment 12706469


That is a steal.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello. WUS,
Looking for any coupons for Nordstrom. Com

Anyone knows of a good one please share.
Some pretty Timex @Nordstrom.

Thx! 

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is a sharp-looking watch. Should be able to take another $50 off with coupon code 'JOMANEW50'

However, when I put it in my bag and then go to checkout, the price shows $200 higher. May have to contact Jomashop to make sure you get the lower, listed price.

https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-gm2086c-s1-bk.html


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

jmarkpatton said:


> Looks like this sale is back. I took a pic of it this time.
> 
> View attachment 12706469


Mecha-quartz chronograph or regular quartzy-quartz? (That's a watchmaker's term, I'm sure of it.)


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Hello. WUS,
> Looking for any coupons for Nordstrom. Com
> 
> Anyone knows of a good one please share.
> ...


Many coupons available from a search, hope this helps!


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Mecha-quartz chronograph or regular quartzy-quartz? (That's a watchmaker's term, I'm sure of it.)


It is in fact a Regular quartzy quartz. Official terminology

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

taike said:


> I believe they just keep adding more qty as they're sold. Artificial scarcity


Might be right.

Could be they drop ship the product from their vendor, like other Ebay vendors. So they have to check on additional stock with them.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Torgoen Customer Service*



bardkc said:


> I ordered a watch from Torgoen on Cyber Monday. Unfortunately the watch was sold out. I can accept that and expect nothing further but to my surprise Torgoen sent me an email offering a replacement. Some of the choices they offered were much higher in cost than the original order. I emailed to verify there would be no extra charges and waited before posting this. It was confirmed to me this morning that there would be no extra cost. This is the kind of customer service that will make me a repeat customer.


Wow. The T34 is their only automatic (even though I think it's a modified ST25 Claro SEMAG). I should have ordered the T10 in Carbon Fiber...

In other news, my T35 (no relation) has an estimated delivery of tomorrow.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Mecha-quartz chronograph or regular quartzy-quartz? (That's a watchmaker's term, I'm sure of it.)


The seconds don't sweep smoothly, if that's what you mean:


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

jmarkpatton said:


> Looks like this sale is back. I took a pic of it this time.
> 
> ...


Their other "cyber monday 2" doorbusters include four Ball Conductor Transcendent II automatics for *$999*:

https://www.jomashop.com/holiday-doorbusters.html

For example:

https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-nm2068dajbk.html

"EXTRA $350 OFF W/ CODE "BF1BA350" - TOTAL: $999"









Others:

https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-nm2068d-laj-wh.html
https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-nm2068d-saj-bk.html
https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-nm2068d-saj-wh.html


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Luck my Fife said:


> And if you look at the purchase history, it looks like it was selling for as low as $299.99 a few weeks ago.


Haha... made me look.  Yes, if you're looking at completed auctions on eBay then the Deep Blue Deep Star 1000 has indeed sold recently for as low as $279 and $299, but that's on a rubber strap (retail value ~$20). The one listed at $325 is on a Deep Blue mesh bracelet (retail value ~$100). It's a better deal IF you want that mesh bracelet. Personally I like the mesh, but once I get shipping confirmation I'm also going to order an orange rubber strap for ~$8 off of Amazon.

As a side note for anyone looking at these - the Deep Star 1000 when originally released used a Japanese movement, retailed for $1,000, and had a water resistance of 1,000 meters/3,300 feet. This "new" Deep Star 1000 now has a Swiss movement and retails for $800. So why upgrade the movement yet drop the price? It seems they must have made some compromises with the case design (maybe to fit the different movement) as the water resistance is now 300 meters/1,000 feet. So it's still a Deep Star "1000", but it changed from WR of 1,000 meters to 1,000 feet - big difference if you're actually going to those kinds of depths.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Another unusual *$99* quartz chrono option, $199 on Amazon. Cali style dial, unlabeled subdials (Costco membership not req'd):

https://www.costco.com/TechnoMarine-Ocean-Manta-Men's-Watch.product.100376737.html


----------



## bardkc (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Torgoen Customer Service*



OvrSteer said:


> Wow. The T34 is their only automatic (even though I think it's a modified ST25 Claro SEMAG). I should have ordered the T10 in Carbon Fiber...
> 
> In other news, my T35 (no relation) has an estimated delivery of tomorrow.


The T35 is what I ended up ordering.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Their other "cyber monday 2" doorbusters include four Ball Conductor Transcendent II automatics for *$999*:
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/holiday-doorbusters.html
> 
> ...


Four Transcendent Balls?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Not a watch deal, but a deal for something that would work well in a watch tool kit ...

Cabela's has one of those jack knife/pliers/multi tools for $5.99 in a variety of colors. Free shipping with coupon code '7HOLIDAY'

I just got one for me, and one for my father-in-law and brother-in-law for Christmas, with tax, for just over $19.

Cabela's Multitool : Cabela's


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Saw this on SD.

Casio Men's Solar Sport Combination Watch - $20 from Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...b78f9e6251c4153f0INT&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Not a watch deal, but a deal for something that would work well in a watch tool kit ...
> 
> Cabela's has one of those jack knife/pliers/multi tools for $5.99 in a variety of colors. Free shipping with coupon code '7HOLIDAY'
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. just bought three as well. I have a few EDC friends that would like one.


----------



## Cinemafia (Oct 8, 2017)

That is darn cheap. I bought a similar model for my son, only without solar and for $35! It's literally a G-Shock without any LED/backlight, so it's kind of the perfect beater.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Not a watch deal, but a deal for something that would work well in a watch tool kit ...
> 
> Cabela's has one of those jack knife/pliers/multi tools for $5.99 in a variety of colors. Free shipping with coupon code '7HOLIDAY'
> 
> ...





jmarkpatton said:


> Thanks for the heads up. just bought three as well. I have a few EDC friends that would like one.


I have no experience with that specific tool, but many of the very inexpensive MTs like this use cheap steel that is soft when using the screwdrivers and pliers, or doesn't hold an edge on the knife. I always check at Multitool.org to see if any of the MT enthusiasts have any experience: https://forum.multitool.org/index.php


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

NIB $925 WUS sales


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Not a watch deal, but a deal for something that would work well in a watch tool kit ...
> 
> Cabela's has one of those jack knife/pliers/multi tools for $5.99 in a variety of colors. Free shipping with coupon code '7HOLIDAY'
> 
> ...


Usually I'd be the first to say "keep your non-watch deals outta here," but that is a steal that anybody can appreciate. Picked up 4 of them for $26 shipped!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

BStu185 said:


> Usually I'd be the first to say "keep your non-watch deals outta here," but *that is a steal that anybody can appreciate.* Picked up 4 of them for $26 shipped!


Except for the people that know about MT's:
https://forum.multitool.org/index.php/topic,60080.msg1102525.html
Pay particular attention to post #5 from a member who has experience with other inexpensive MTs.

I think I'll go to the kitchen utensils forum now for my watch buying advice ;-)


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

There is the Leatherman Tread MT watch band adapter which can be used to bridge watch discussions with MT topics:


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Except for the people that know about MT's:
> https://forum.multitool.org/index.php/topic,60080.msg1102525.html
> Pay particular attention to post #5 from a member who has experience with other inexpensive MTs.
> 
> I think I'll go to the kitchen utensils forum now for my watch buying advice ;-)


Not sure why you feel so strongly about this, but that's OK. I absolutely can use a tool like this in my watch activities. And if it turns out to be less than optimal, it cost less than $6.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

JCPenney might have some deals using coupon code 'JEWELS44'

(That nicer, '33FORYOU' discount code doesn't seem to work on any watches I tried)

Extra 40% off with JCP credit card; 30% off with any other kind of payment.

Their watches are, of course, marked up. But even at that, this Casio ProTrek Tough Solar PRG650-YBE3 Altimeter-Barometer-Compass-Thermometer watch goes to $216.75 with the code, which beats everybody I can find by more than a little. 6% Be Frugal rebate, too.

https://www.jcpenney.com/p/casio-me...lts&searchTerm=mens+watch&sort=PHL&N=1377 507


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Not exactly affordable (to some) but Authentic Watches has the Tudor Black Bay 36 for $1895 shipped with a 6 year warranty. That's the best price I have seen on this watch especially with the extended warranty. I been eyeing one of these.

https://www.authenticwatches.com/tudor-heritage-black-bay-36-79500-0002.html#.WiXBH6ZOmhA


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Peace N Time said:


> Saw this on SD.
> 
> Casio Men's Solar Sport Combination Watch - $20 from Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...b78f9e6251c4153f0INT&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


Following the link, it is now $37.24 Bummer.

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Macy's has the Casio G-Shock DW5600-BB1 on sale for $74.25 with coupon code 'FRIEND'

Be Frugal takes that to $67.57, which is a great price. The next-best price I see is $99.

I own this and LOVE it. Wearing it today, in fact. Love the all-black, stealth look, the reverse display and the easy functionality with G-Shock toughness. And at 43mm, it's a little less crazily-sized than many other G's.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...searchPass=allMultiMatchWithSpelling&slotId=1


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Not sure why you feel so strongly about this, but that's OK. I absolutely can use a tool like this in my watch activities. And if it turns out to be less than optimal, it cost less than $6.


Because I definitely own more MT's than most people here on WUS own watches. So if I'm over on MTO, and people started hyping a $10 watch deal that a few knowledgeable people on WUS were saying not to buy, I'd do the same over there.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> I have no experience with that specific tool, but many of the very inexpensive MTs like this use cheap steel that is soft when using the screwdrivers and pliers, or doesn't hold an edge on the knife. I always check at Multitool.org to see if any of the MT enthusiasts have any experience: https://forum.multitool.org/index.php


I agree, in fact I have two of these, one became useless since the metal backing/support (that makes the pliers bite) gave out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

City74 said:


> Not exactly affordable (to some) but Authentic Watches has the Tudor Black Bay 36 for $1895 shipped with a 6 year warranty. That's the best price I have seen on this watch especially with the extended warranty. I been eyeing one of these.
> 
> https://www.authenticwatches.com/tudor-heritage-black-bay-36-79500-0002.html#.WiXBH6ZOmhA


That is an incredible price, I would have been all over it if it were 40-42mm !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

watchout said:


> That is an incredible price, I would have been all over it if it were 40-42mm !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im all about 36mm. Love smaller sizes


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

City74 said:


> Im all about 36mm. Love smaller sizes


Lucky you, this one will look ridiculous on my 7:45 wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Just to clarify, the 6 year warranty is from the Authentic Watches, not from Tudor.

Still, a great deal.



City74 said:


> Not exactly affordable (to some) but Authentic Watches has the Tudor Black Bay 36 for $1895 shipped with a 6 year warranty. That's the best price I have seen on this watch especially with the extended warranty. I been eyeing one of these.
> 
> https://www.authenticwatches.com/tudor-heritage-black-bay-36-79500-0002.html#.WiXBH6ZOmhA


----------



## yongkun (Apr 23, 2013)

Was looking out for deals on the BB36 throughout the Black Friday period for my wife, was disappointed to not find any. Great deal, but was hoping price could be abit lower. Nonetheless thanks for sharing, need to think hard now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Macy's has the Casio G-Shock DW5600-BB1 on sale for $74.25 with coupon code 'FRIEND'
> 
> Be Frugal takes that to $67.57, which is a great price. The next-best price I see is $99.
> 
> ...


Same deal for their DW5600HR-1 -- *$74.25* after FRIEND discount code (free shipping with $99+ in purchases), $99 on Amazon:

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...sin-strap-watch-48x42mm-dw5600hr-1?ID=2939371









Note: it does not have the screw back case as shown in the photos


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

How big is this ? 42 43 44mm ? And l2l ?


jmarkpatton said:


> Looks like this sale is back. I took a pic of it this time.
> 
> View attachment 12706469





jdanefrantz said:


> That is a steal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

The Seiko SSG001 from Kohl's arrived, it's not supposed to be small, and it certainly isn't... I don't have my G-Shock GA100 anymore but it's smaller than that, my calipers measure 47.8mm diameter, 54.8mm lug-to-lug, 13.5mm thick, 22mm strap width, was thinking of using it as a vacation/travel piece on leather/nato.

The bracelet tapers to 20mm at the clasp and has a non-T-shaped (what we call this?) Solid End Link which helps it appear a bit smaller.

For $288 I think I'll try it for a bit.









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> How big is this ? 42 43 44mm ? And l2l ?


Can't find the L2L but I keep seeing a consistent 45mm case diameter from other sites.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Did anyone receive their Mondaine watch, any thoughts?


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

this thread is FATAL FOR THE WALLET.


----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Did anyone receive their Mondaine watch, any thoughts?


Yes, I received my Mondaine A660.30344.11SBB EVO 38mm (White Dial) today. Just had a quick 5 minute check and it looks great. $49 well spent I think. It's a quartz, but to me that also feels a little more appropriate given the railway clock look. Regarding its size, it wear large for a 38mm, I think due to the very thin bezel - it's all face. It's still a small watch but fits nicely under my cuff, and the mildly domed crystal helps. Leather strap feel good consider what you'd normally get at this price on a Timex or Seiko.

I'll post some photos later, along with my other Black Friday _bargains:_ SKX011J1 (orange dial, JDM) for $174, blue Citizen diver BN0151-09L for $123, and really nice watch winder for $20.


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

karlito said:


> Following the link, it is now $37.24 Bummer.
> 
> sent from your mamma's house


Picked one from the sale. Can't go wrong for $20.00. Solar - Casio and dependable.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Not a watch deal, but a deal for something that would work well in a watch tool kit ...
> 
> Cabela's has one of those jack knife/pliers/multi tools for $5.99 in a variety of colors. Free shipping with coupon code '7HOLIDAY'
> 
> ...


I bought 3 for stocking stuffers! Thanks for the tip!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

pl39g said:


> Picked one from the sale. Can't go wrong for $20.00. Solar - Casio and dependable.


Agreed which is why I was so disappointed. $20, tough solar, no batteries to change, a no brainier

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Did anyone receive their Mondaine watch, any thoughts?


My son purchased the 38mm white dial model. The box was presentation-worthy. Seeing it on his wrist, it looks more versatile than I expected -- it is more than just an iconic design, if that makes sense. Crystal, back and sides are slightly domed. I can see it with a brown leather strap as an option. He reports that he was pleasantly surprised at the quality of the leather strap.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

karlito said:


> Agreed which is why I was so disappointed. $20, tough solar, no batteries to change, a no brainier
> 
> ...


I was hot for solar until I read a manual for one of the Pro Trek solars. It sounds like a hassle to always nurse your charge. (Like I want to start worrying whether my cuff is over my watch?) And losing charge means losing functionality, like a missed alarm. Also, even rechargeable batteries get old and need replaced after awhile. Can I do that, or does it require expert servicing?

Same with radio sync. The manual makes it sound like the radio sync feature makes the watch more sensitive to electrical equipment. And a bad sync can mess up the time.

Since so many people are happy with solar and radio sync, I figure that the manual is just going over the top with full disclosure. I would be glad to learn I'm wrong.

To give this an on-topic spin: are rechargeable watch batteries (solar or kinetic) a better value than traditional?

EDIT: I'm feeling better now about these technologies after a thoughtful PM -- thanks guys!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

gormless-

Did you end up buying the $279 automatic Victorinox on Massdrop? If not, here is a Tissot to consider instead. *$293.99*, $350 on Amazon, $406 on ebay. 39mm, 100m WR, automatic, sapphire crystal:

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ainless-steel-men-s-watch-t0354071103101.html


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> gormless-
> 
> Did you end up buying the $279 automatic Victorinox on Massdrop? If not, here is a Tissot to consider instead. *$293.99*, $350 on Amazon, $406 on ebay. 39mm, 100m WR, automatic, sapphire crystal:
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ainless-steel-men-s-watch-t0354071103101.html


Thanks! I open the page every day to decide, and I still haven't come close to making my mind up.

Thanks for the recommendation but the tissot is a little too dressy for me (I'm a polo tee and jeans to work person), and I was rather looking to get a field/military watch instead.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Maybe this is old news, but: Wenger Field Classic White Dial Leather Strap Men's Watch 72801 *$29.99* at Certified, $47.39 on Amazon, $79.49 on ebay. 41mm, 100m WR, Swiss quartz, stainless steel case:

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ite-dial-leather-strap-men-s-watch-72801.html


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

You stuffing too much dear 'Stros brutha ! ?


jlow28 said:


> I bought 3 for stocking stuffers! Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

This would be *so* *cool* for a youngster! 34mm, "2 Left" *$37.99*. 100m WR, sapphire crystal (really?), quartz:

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-dial-leather-strap-ladies-watch-0721201.html


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

KOHL'S follow up

NOT A DEAL

So my seiko purchase from KOHLS arrived and the warranty cards are not stamped. I remember someone saying they are a seiko AD, is that information correct?
How does it work when there is no stamp on the card?

Cheers everyone


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> This would be *so* *cool* for a youngster! 34mm, "2 Left" *$37.99*. 100m WR, sapphire crystal (really?), quartz:
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-dial-leather-strap-ladies-watch-0721201.html


Wonder if my wife would wear this.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

I just received mine. Its says 41 mm but feels like it's smaller than that. Will measure it tomorrow. Wenger watches are indestructible look good and are a great bargain.


BostonCharlie said:


> Maybe this is old news, but: Wenger Field Classic White Dial Leather Strap Men's Watch 72801 *$29.99* at Certified, $47.39 on Amazon, $79.49 on ebay. 41mm, 100m WR, Swiss quartz, stainless steel case:
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ite-dial-leather-strap-men-s-watch-72801.html


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Go back and look at the product page for your watch. You should see "Three Year Manufacture Warranty" listed in the specs. Save your proof-of-purchase.



feltharg said:


> KOHL'S follow up
> 
> NOT A DEAL
> 
> ...


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

mannal said:


> Go back and look at the product page for your watch. You should see "Three Year Manufacture Warranty" listed in the specs. Save your proof-of-purchase.


Correct. The key issue is that the watch came with the US 3 year warranty card, indicating that it is not gray market. Seiko will only require you provide proof of purchase to validate the start date of the warranty.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My Ebates/Rakuten Global buy. I dig it. It has that three-panel, facested crystal that I can't make show up very well in photos. As I suspected, the radio signal is Japan-only, but it was easy enough to manually set.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Is there a 38 or 40mm version... Cheap ??


BostonCharlie said:


> This would be *so* *cool* for a youngster! 34mm, "2 Left" *$37.99*. 100m WR, sapphire crystal (really?), quartz:
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-dial-leather-strap-ladies-watch-0721201.html


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

its not sapphire crystal, description is wrong, look at case back, its sapphire coated



BostonCharlie said:


> This would be *so* *cool* for a youngster! 34mm, "2 Left" *$37.99*. 100m WR, sapphire crystal (really?), quartz:
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-dial-leather-strap-ladies-watch-0721201.html


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Aeryn said:


> Seiko 5 sport SNZG at 90$ on Massdrop and free shipping to US.
> Multiple models on canvas straps or metal bracelet.
> I think that's an all time low.
> Picture from MD site.
> View attachment 12702313


Joined the drop for a beige dial.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

gormless said:


> Wonder if my wife would wear this.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


she says no


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

ok everyone, once again, thanks for all the help
I made two claims on ebates - both cashbacks are already showing in my account.

kohls - unfortunately they dont show the product page for a watch which got sold out :/ (the delivery proof of purchase doesnt say anything about warranty). but i guess im fine, i consider kohls being a legit retailer and i dont actually expect any problems with the seikos during the warranty period

(other than the traditional chapter ring missaligment) btw, i have recently seen an old (40yo) turtle and it also had the chapter ring heavily misaligned. maybe seiko is just trying to be authentic 

the third and final rakuten deal arrived... the second 103 i have ordered (this time an St acrylic version) got in. Same seller. The watch looks very clean, its a full set (with blank papers tho) and i do like it (the sexy vintage profile).
i have checked the envelope/bag before tossing it and WHOA! an extra sinn strap, extra links, hex keys and an extra buterfly deployment clasp fell out wrapped in a little bubble bag! just made the deal a bit sweeter.

however, the first one (from the same seller) doesnt reset spot on 12oclock (but hopefully thats an easy fix with 7750?) will try to cummunicate with the seller.
https://www.rakuten.co.jp/kanteikyoku-nishikisan/

here is an almost deal:

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...t/7680-41-41-1175.pid?nid=cpg_cat1210178&so=5

this eterna legacy is 899 with code AFFLEGACYC899









i dont think the black version was at this price for BF and CM sale, but am not sure.

(and i do think these sales should be at half of this price anyways, given the levels two years ago... and the pulsometer )


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

taike said:


> she says no


Sorry was just thinking out loud. But you are probably right.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonanza (Dec 19, 2016)

feltharg said:


> here is an almost deal:
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...t/7680-41-41-1175.pid?nid=cpg_cat1210178&so=5


I've seen this price a decent amount. It's a very nice watch but too big. If it was 38mm I would definitely own one.


----------



## i3rianf (Nov 25, 2017)

For those who missed out on the $20 Casio Solar, Amazon has a "Blue" version for $27. AQ-S810W-2A2VCF


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Aragon Divemasters and more $100 on up on their site. Click on "Holiday sale".


----------



## Bonanza (Dec 19, 2016)

This is a pretty nice watch and a good price.
Eterna Monterey for $275.50...I'm thinking about it so someone else please buy it.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/eterna/monterey/11160041400165.pid?nid=cpg_cat1210178&so=20


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

55/26mm !!!



Where are the ones for $100?

Cheers.


priamo said:


> Aragon Divemasters and more $100 on up on their site. Click on "Holiday sale".


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Bonanza said:


> This is a pretty nice watch and a good price.
> Eterna Monterey for $275.50...I'm thinking about it so someone else please buy it.
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/eterna/monterey/11160041400165.pid?nid=cpg_cat1210178&so=20


Can't get past that integrated bracelet but that's a helluva good deal

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

goyoneuff said:


> 55/26mm !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even think I could pull that off. Largest watch I've owned was one of his old Android watches. 50mm and 56 L2L. Actually wore quite comfortably on my 8.5" wrist.

It's really a shame. Here's a fashion watch designer who creates watches that don't look like anyone else's designs, likes to use automatic movements and other interesting features, then he makes them obnoxiously huge. I can easily wear 45mm, but make that your large size, not your small. No one needs a 55mm watch. WTF is going on in that head of his?

If I think your watches are too big, you've really gone overboard. . .


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Bonanza said:


> This is a pretty nice watch and a good price.
> Eterna Monterey for $275.50...I'm thinking about it so someone else please buy it.
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/eterna/monterey/11160041400165.pid?nid=cpg_cat1210178&so=20


These have come up several times over the last year. Theyr'e New Old Stock that someone found sitting around for the last ~15-20 years. They're sized and styled more similarly to a late '90s watch and due to age may need a servicing sooner than a normal watch.

If you're OK with all of that, go nuts.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Bonanza said:


> This is a pretty nice watch and a good price.
> Eterna Monterey for $275.50...I'm thinking about it so someone else please buy it.
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/eterna/monterey/11160041400165.pid?nid=cpg_cat1210178&so=20





jdanefrantz said:


> Can't get past that integrated bracelet but that's a helluva good deal
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


A word of caution on this one...the Monterey came in both automatic and quartz variants. While the image (possibly stock?) shows the automatic version, the description states that it's quartz.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I don't even think I could pull that off. Largest watch I've owned was one of his old Android watches. 50mm and 56 L2L. Actually wore quite comfortably on my 8.5" wrist.
> 
> It's really a shame. Here's a fashion watch designer who creates watches that don't look like anyone else's designs, likes to use automatic movements and other interesting features, then he makes them obnoxiously huge. I can easily wear 45mm, but make that your large size, not your small. No one needs a 55mm watch. WTF is going on in that head of his?
> 
> If I think your watches are too big, you've really gone overboard. . .


Seriously.

(Big wrist club fist bump)

Wing's stuff was always very statement-oriented, but it used to be a range of statements that _trended_ larger. If you wanted a 42-45mm Android, there were options.

Aragon has jumped the shark and drunk the TV shopping kool-aid. I don't like small watches, but you have to be exceedingly careful on sizing for his stuff. Some of it is getting ridiculous. A bargain you won't wear is no bargain...


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

goyoneuff said:


> 55/26mm !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Divemasters are $130 and up. Other models are $60 and up.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

jdanefrantz said:


> Can't get past that integrated bracelet but that's a helluva good deal
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It looks like kirium. I think it would be better if it was on rubber.

Pardon my English.

Cheers.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

jdanefrantz said:


> Can't get past that integrated bracelet but that's a helluva good deal
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Looks like a fossil I would have worn back in the 90s as a kid


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> These have come up several times over the last year. Theyr'e New Old Stock that someone found sitting around for the last ~15-20 years. They're sized and styled more similarly to a late '90s watch and due to age may need a servicing sooner than a normal watch.
> 
> If you're OK with all of that, go nuts.


Huh. I was wondering why they looked like they do.


----------



## Bonanza (Dec 19, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> These have come up several times over the last year. Theyr'e New Old Stock that someone found sitting around for the last ~15-20 years. They're sized and styled more similarly to a late '90s watch and due to age may need a servicing sooner than a normal watch.
> If you're OK with all of that, go nuts.


Yeah they are sized properly, if not a little big at 14mm thick. I bought this watch from Ashford for the same price earlier this year and they screwed up the shipping so I ended up having to cancel it since I was traveling. It's a copy of a 90s early 00s Tag (not a prestigious design reference) but you get a 2 year warranty and if you stick it on a time grapher when you get it and there is nothing abnormal there is no reason it should break down anytime soon.


dumberdrummer said:


> A word of caution on this one...the Monterey came in both automatic and quartz variants. While the image (possibly stock?) shows the automatic version, the description states that it's quartz.


Based on the reference number, I do believe it is an automatic...every site currently selling this watch though lists it as a quartz but shows it with a picture of the automatic dial.


Tres said:


> It looks like kirium. I think it would be better if it was on rubber.
> 
> Pardon my English.
> 
> Cheers.


Yes it looks like the Kirium Tag...I agree about the rubber, it's an ugly bracelet...though maybe better in person...one hopes.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Bonanza said:


> This is a pretty nice watch and a good price.
> Eterna Monterey for $275.50...I'm thinking about it so someone else please buy it.
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/eterna/monterey/11160041400165.pid?nid=cpg_cat1210178&so=20


I bought one of the automatic versions from the old Watchery / World of Watches in December 2016 during one of their Eterna blowouts (those were the days!). IIRC, the watch was $295. I returned it because the watch was defective and was missing part of the nice presentation case to boot. Felt lucky to get a refund because WoW quit doing business while the refund was actually in process.

Wasn't sure if I liked the styling which reminded me of some of the Seiko Couturos, (only nicer) but knew it was deal and could return if I didn't like after seeing it in hand. Setting aside the styling and problems, the watch seemed a solid piece (rather heavy in fact) and was beautifully finished like other Eternas. The bezel action was extremely smooth. Looking back, glad it was defective which caused me to return it. It was so nicely made that I would have been tempted to keep and would have rarely worn it.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

BostonCharlie said:


> This would be *so* *cool* for a youngster! 34mm, "2 Left" *$37.99*. 100m WR, sapphire crystal (really?), quartz:
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-dial-leather-strap-ladies-watch-0721201.html


New low for swiss made. Perfect for gifting.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Not a deal but a question. Befrugal shows you get 7% back on purchases in the Jewelry department on Amazon. Watches appear to be under jewelry but does anyone have any experience in actually getting cash bach on a watch purchase?


Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry › Men › Watches › Wrist Watches


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

nordwulf said:


> Not a deal but a question. Befrugal shows you get 7% back on purchases in the Jewelry department. Watches appear to be under jewelry but does anyone have any experience in actually getting cash bach on a watch purchase?
> 
> 
> Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> ...


I placed an order with certified watch store last week and befrugal had 5% cash back with them, but nothing has shown up yet in my befrugal account yet. I have to wait 7 days before I can put in a cash back inquiry. Going to be doing that if nothing shows up by the end of the week.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Sorry, I was referring to Amazon. Updated my original post.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

nordwulf said:


> Sorry, I was referring to Amazon. Updated my original post.


No worries! To answer your question, I have tried it with Amazon a few times in the past (wasn't jewelry/watches though) and it did not go through

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RolandDelacroix (Jul 27, 2017)

Invicta for $49 shipped with code BRADWOWSDIN49

https://www.worldofwatches.com/mens...-leather-dial-ip-ss-invicta-22948#review-form

https://www.worldofwatches.com/mens...-stainless-steel-invicta-22947?sdtid=10987915

These have NH35a hacking hand winding seiko movement, flame fusion crystal lens. Pretty decent for $50 shipped.

Sorry for the format, on phone.


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Aragon Divemaster NH35, $100 on their site.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nordwulf said:


> Not a deal but a question. Befrugal shows you get 7% back on purchases in the Jewelry department on Amazon. Watches appear to be under jewelry but does anyone have any experience in actually getting cash bach on a watch purchase?
> 
> Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry › Men › Watches › Wrist Watches


Don't think so. BeFrugal will specifically list "Watches" when it applies. The cashback for watches comes and goes.


----------



## Wanaba (Nov 5, 2017)

Massdrop has Victorinox Maverick II from $640 to $119










Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanaba (Nov 5, 2017)

Massdrop has Seiko SSC43X Solar Chronograph down from $405 to $200,









Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

^ No referrer link are allowed, please modify it.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Did anyone receive their Mondaine watch, any thoughts?


I got the Night Vision, and the Tritium is...underwhelming. It's as bright as a Seiko, after the Seiko has been sitting in the dark for an hour or two.
My only other Tritium watch is the Deep Blue Daynight, which is T100. The Mondaine is T25, so I realize there is some drop-off, but that Deep Blue is BRIGHT, whereas the Mondaine is meh. I'll try to get comparison pictures of the two later.

Speaking of Deep Blue, they have their Daynight Recon chronograph (with 7750) - 10 year anniversary model - on sale from $2,499 down to $1,666. CYBER then takes another 40% off that price, bringing it to $999.60.
Not the best price for a 7750, but pretty good for a Tritium diver with open case back and ceramic bezel?

https://www.deepbluewatches.com/dare77vatrtb.html










Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanaba (Nov 5, 2017)

Sorry, what is a referer link?

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Do you guys honestly think things like Tritium and ceramic bezel cost the watch maker more than a few bucks each?



ayem-bee said:


> I got the Night Vision, and the Tritium is...underwhelming. It's as bright as a Seiko, after the Seiko has been sitting in the dark for an hour or two.
> My only other Tritium watch is the Deep Blue Daynight, which is T100. The Mondaine is T25, so I realize there is some drop-off, but that Deep Blue is BRIGHT, whereas the Mondaine is meh. I'll try to get comparison pictures of the two later.
> 
> Speaking of Deep Blue, they have their Daynight Recon chronograph (with 7750) - 10 year anniversary model - on sale from $2,499 down to $1,666. CYBER then takes another 40% off that price, bringing it to $999.60.
> ...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Frederique Constant automatic, *$849.99* at TJMaxx. I haven't figured out the model number, but it has fc-710x4h4/5/6 on the back.


gift box included, automatic movement made in house, genuine alligator leather strap, water resistant to 30 meters (100 feet)
42mm stainless steel case
deployment clasp
swiss made
sapphire crystal

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...tor-Strap-Automatic-Movement-Watch/1000295981


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

If your looking for a Divemaster on a rubber strap or Anti-gravity they are cheaper on Evine and shipping is less than Wing too.



priamo said:


> Aragon Divemasters and more $100 on up on their site. Click on "Holiday sale".


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Leoneva Lockable 24 Mens Velvet Pillow Slots Watch Box - $37.89 *>>> $21.50* with Coupon Code "*SGIOT35Q*"
Deluxe (Synthetic) Black Leather Framed Glass Lid Display Organizer Case


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Rakuten Global has a 2,500 Yen coupon (about $22) for purchases over 20,000 Yen (about $195) through Friday.

Ebates back to only offering 4% rebates there, though.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

My Amex card has an offer for Etsy.com: spend $40 or more and get $10 back (effectively 25% off if you keep your purchase at $40). My expiration shows 12/31/17 for this offer.

Here's a link to some leather straps for $9.00 each that don't look too bad, though I can't personally vouch for them. In fact, I've never bought anything off Etsy. There are a lot of other watch strap options on the site, as well.

Sizes up to 26mm:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/514233832/handmade-leather-mens-watch-strap-16mm

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

forbesguthrie said:


> Yes, I received my Mondaine A660.30344.11SBB EVO 38mm (White Dial) today. Just had a quick 5 minute check and it looks great. $49 well spent I think. It's a quartz, but to me that also feels a little more appropriate given the railway clock look. Regarding its size, it wear large for a 38mm, I think due to the very thin bezel - it's all face. It's still a small watch but fits nicely under my cuff, and the mildly domed crystal helps. Leather strap feel good consider what you'd normally get at this price on a Timex or Seiko.
> 
> I'll post some photos later, along with my other Black Friday _bargains:_ SKX011J1 (orange dial, JDM) for $174, blue Citizen diver BN0151-09L for $123, and really nice watch winder for $20.


For those of you interested in the Modaine for $49 (which at time of writing is still available), here are a few photos.

































Here's the wrist shot. My wrists are about 6¾" but very flat, so I normally wear 40-42mm. With the very thin case sides, no chapter ring, and longish lugs, the watch wears large even though it's 38mm. It doesn't look that much smaller than many of my 40mm watches. For example, it feels about the same as my Cocktail Time (SARB065) which is 40.5mm wide.









I appreciate it's a quartz, but for less than $50 you are getting a Swiss watch with a really interesting history. A super clear dial with no complications, highly polished case, lightly domed crystal which plays with the long straight hands as you turn it, and a signed crowned. The leather strap is surprisingly nice. It's tapered so follows the clean aesthetic, and a nicely polished, flat, signed buckle matches that the design of lugs.

In addition to the Mondaine, I also picked up some other Black Friday deals, all through the great community reporting on this thread. Here's the Mondaine 38mm between the SKX011J1 (orange dial, JDM) that I got from Creation Watches for $174, and the blue Citizen diver BN0151-09L for $123 from a flash sale on Amazon. It's probably a useful comparison against the SKX as many of you are familiar with how that wears on the wrist.









Lastly, I pick up this watch winder from Jonashop for only $20 with free shipping. Silent and great quality for the price.









Not a bad collection of deals for less than $400 - very happy with the sale.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Frederique Constant automatic, *$849.99* at TJMaxx. I haven't figured out the model number, but it has fc-710x4h4/5/6 on the back.
> 
> 
> gift box included, automatic movement made in house, genuine alligator leather strap, water resistant to 30 meters (100 feet)
> ...


That appears to be model 710MS4H6 which retailed for $2,495 and utilizes an in-house movement as noted "MANUFACTURE" on the caseback.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Wanaba said:


> Massdrop has Seiko SSC43X Solar Chronograph down from $405 to $200,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jomashop has it for $159 right now.


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

Thank you, just bought 2 watch winders. My first ever.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Pro Diver said:


> Jomashop has it for $159 right now.


Massdrop non-deal strikes again


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

My Torgoen T05 order came in today from the cyber Monday sale. Immediately swapped the rubber for Hadley-Roma canvas. Fit and finish is pretty good.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Aviation Flight Timer for $469 with 3% CB with ebates. Seems like a pretty good price:

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...ion+flight+timer+quartz/H64554131.pid?nid=ord










There's also a white dial option with leather strap on clearance for $388, plus the 3% CB:

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...er-quartz/H64514551.pid?nid=cpg_cat6032&so=19


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> Anyone
> 
> Lume.shot ?. Please !


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

audio.bill said:


> That appears to be model 710MS4H6 which retailed for $2,495 and utilizes an in-house movement as noted "MANUFACTURE" on the caseback.
> View attachment 12709737


Thanks for finding it! That Jomashop page says that the WR is 50m instead of the 30m cited on tjx. Of the two, I'd put more faith in Jomashop's data.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Thanks for finding it! That Jomashop page says that the WR is 50m instead of the 30m cited on tjx. Of the two, I'd put more faith in Jomashop's data.


It also says 5 ATM (50M) on the back of the case. Either way, that's basically "splash" resistance.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you !

1. What is C

2. Is this a good deal ???

Cheers.

G.


raheelc said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Aviation Flight Timer for $469 with 3% CB with ebates. Seems like a pretty good price:
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...ion+flight+timer+quartz/H64554131.pid?nid=ord
> 
> ...


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Is the Mondaine A660.30344.11SBB EVO 38mm from eBay? I'm struggling to see the OP (on Tapatalk).

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

goyoneuff said:


> Thank you !
> 
> 1. What is C
> 
> ...


CB is Cashback using Ebates

From the search I did, this was the lowest price I found anywhere online, so it looks like a good deal!


----------



## seagullfan (Feb 7, 2010)

I swim and shower with my 5atm Omega speedmaster (moonphase version, I realise the hesalite one is 3atm).

Omega themselves state 5atm is good enough for swimming and showers (and indeed they include 3atm in swimming and showering category too):
https://omegaforums.net/attachments/omega-water-resistance-screenshot-2014-06-30-09-21-39-jpg.63428/

Of course this is dependent on users getting their watches WR tested.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

seagullfan said:


> I swim and shower with my 5atm Omega speedmaster (moonphase version, I realise the hesalite one is 3atm).
> 
> Omega themselves state 5atm is good enough for swimming and showers (and indeed they include 3atm in swimming and showering category too):
> https://omegaforums.net/attachments/omega-water-resistance-screenshot-2014-06-30-09-21-39-jpg.63428/
> ...


The guidelines vary some between manufacturers. I don't put much faith in anything under 100m even if it's from a reputable manufacturer.

This is from FC:

3 ATM/98 FT Suitable for everyday use. Will withstand accidental splashing but NOT suitable for swimming

6 ATM/164 FT Suitable for everyday use and swimming but NOT for poolside diving, snorkelling or water sports.

10 ATM Suitable for everyday use including swimming and snorkelling but NOT suitable for highboard diving or sub-aqua diving.

20 ATM Suitable for all high impact water sports and scuba diving at depths NOT requiring helium gas. At these depths however it is recommended that a professional divers watch be purchased.


----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

Swayndo said:


> Is the Mondaine A660.30344.11SBB EVO 38mm from eBay? I'm struggling to see the OP (on Tapatalk).
> 
> Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


I don't have the post counts to insert links, but it was linked by someone else during BF weekend in this thread. Search on ebay.com for the seller "watchgooroo" and then for Mondaine. You should find it. If not PM and I'll send it to you.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

forbesguthrie said:


> I don't have the post counts to insert links, but it was linked by someone else during BF weekend in this thread. Search on ebay.com for the seller "watchgooroo" and then for Mondaine. You should find it. If not PM and I'll send it to you.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mondaine-M...459326&hash=item4d648d8315:g:uEEAAOSwtTJZ0r6-

This one for $54.99?


----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

RyanD said:


> (link removed)
> 
> This one for $54.99?


Yeah, if you look at the purchase history he bumped the price up today slightly. Still a good deal if you ask me.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

forbesguthrie said:


> For those of you interested in the Modaine for $49 (which at time of writing is still available), here are a few photos.
> 
> View attachment 12709615
> 
> ...


The winder would be a nice deal, too bad shipping to Canada is $24 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

I'd be afraid that the heat from the shower would mess up the gaskets and any glue for bezel inserts. The issue isn't that 5 ATM isn't enough for swimming, it totally is, the issue is that after some wear and tear and time there's no guarantee a watch with 5 ATM on the back is still a 5 ATM watch. So unless you're getting your watch serviced like once a year, dangerous.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Damn this thread, damn it, damn it! I had all but decided not to get one of the Mondaines, but I just peeked to see what the Gooroo had left. She had one of the Tritium ones left, yes ONE! Well she doesn't have ONE left anymore! Grrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Code SDLESVB199 for $199
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/edox/les+vauberts/les+vauberts+chronograph/10408-3A-AIN.pid

https://www.ashford.com/us/10408-3A...s+LLC&LinkName=Ashford+Catalog&PubCID=1122587


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Just landed....got some free stuff with it....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

RyanD said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mondaine-M...459326&hash=item4d648d8315:g:uEEAAOSwtTJZ0r6-
> 
> This one for $54.99?


Does it have a sapphire crystal and what kind of movement ?


----------



## seagullfan (Feb 7, 2010)

Wristwatching said:


> I'd be afraid that the heat from the shower would mess up the gaskets and any glue for bezel inserts. The issue isn't that 5 ATM isn't enough for swimming, it totally is, the issue is that after some wear and tear and time there's no guarantee a watch with 5 ATM on the back is still a 5 ATM watch. So unless you're getting your watch serviced like once a year, dangerous.


Think about how hot the water is - it's around 40 degrees celsius or 105 for... your body temperature is 37 degrees anyway... so what's a 3 degree difference? Sure if you're going into 90 degrees sauna that could affect the watch negatively but dipping into a "hot" pool or shower should not be an issue at all.

Most places offer a WR test without needing to pay for a service - it costs 10 euro to get a check done and you'll be pretty much set for the year.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

SirPaulGerman said:


> Does it have a sapphire crystal and what kind of movement ?


Somebody here could tell you that it has a chronometer grade, automatic ETA movement and sapphire crystal; or you could simply copy/paste the model number into your search engine of choice: https://www.mondaine.com/watches/official-swiss-railways-watch/evo/a660-30344-11sbb.html


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

millenbop said:


> Ok! Seems it's just me then! Np, no hard feelings, carry on as you were


It's not just you.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Did anyone receive their Mondaine watch, any thoughts?


This one arrived the other day. I like it.








I am surprised at how much I like the look of Mondaine. It is very easy to read at a glance.

I also ordered the tritium version last night after griping about the straight lugs a few days before. I realized (after searching) that I could not find a tritium watch (of good quality) any where near this price. So I broke down and bought it. It will be here Saturday. I realize, like the other poster, that this is not a T100 Deep Blue (had one of those too btw). I expect a low glow that will be perfect in outdoor night time situations.


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

Target has DW5600 G-Shocks selling for $36.99, and with the buy one, get one 50% off deal, a purchase of two comes out to about $30 each. I bought a couple for Christmas grab-bag gifts but might have to keep one. I've been watching prices on these for a while and haven't seen them that low.

Now I have to figure out how to get them out of the odd plastic display case/safe they each came locked into.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Ashford Raymond Weill Blue Toccatta Quartz dor $275. With $50 Amex offer and 3% ebates it'll bring it down to $216.75.
No sec hand and a very nice clean dial...









They have a black one under pre-owned for $229 but you won't be able to use Amex offer as min is $250









Cheers.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

AardyArr said:


> Target has DW5600 G-Shocks selling for $36.99, and with the buy one, get one 50% off deal, a purchase of two comes out to about $30 each. I bought a couple for Christmas grab-bag gifts but might have to keep one. I've been watching prices on these for a while and haven't seen them that low.
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to get them out of the odd plastic display case/safe they each came locked into.


FWIW, they give the 50% discount even when buying two different models: "... *Buy 1 get 1 50% off* select Men's, Women's and Kids' shoes and accessories and select Kids' clothing. Offer excludes Kids' basics, outerwear and C9. Discount applied at Checkout. *Discount applied on lower priced item. Add all items to cart to receive discount.* ..."

So you can get one each of:









and:








for a total of *$23.29*, or $11.64 per watch -- I love that. Also: free shipping.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

Could....not...resist....the Mondaine...! Sigh.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Amex Ashford code is there?? I don't see it ! You?


tissotguy said:


> Ashford Raymond Weill Blue Toccatta Quartz dor $275. With $50 Amex offer and 3% ebates it'll bring it down to $216.75.
> No sec hand and a very nice clean dial...
> 
> View attachment 12710553
> ...


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> Amex Ashford code is there?? I don't see it ! You?


The offer comes from Amex if you have the card. It is under Amex offers and benefits and you just add it in for your card online.









Cheers


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Frederique Constant automatic, *$849.99* at TJMaxx. I haven't figured out the model number, but it has fc-710x4h4/5/6 on the back.
> 
> 
> gift box included, automatic movement made in house, genuine alligator leather strap, water resistant to 30 meters (100 feet)
> ...


Certified Watch Store has the FC-700MS5M6-DBR with the same Manufacture movement but with a guilloche dial and applied markers for $734.99 before any cashback.







Also the FC-710S4S6 which also uses the same movement but with a simpler dial and markers for $790.99 before any cashback.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

NOT A DEAL... cool, WTW. This looks like the same case as the Orient Neo 70s Horizon chrono that I just had delivered from Japan. I can see on yours that there are screws where the pushers are on my chrono. I really like this case, particularly the size.

I will review the Horizon elsewhere, it's not a great deal, and it's flawed, but a cool watch fairly priced, and glad Orient is doing some solar (even if their auto movements may be the coolest thing about the brand.) Orients are SUPPOSED to be a little weird, have a few dissonant design elements... I see yours has kind of weird blingy hour markers vaguely similar to the Horizon as well.



WorthTheWrist said:


> My Ebates/Rakuten Global buy. I dig it. It has that three-panel, facested crystal that I can't make show up very well in photos. As I suspected, the radio signal is Japan-only, but it was easy enough to manually set.
> 
> View attachment 12708077
> 
> ...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Luminox SXC GMT 5021.GN *$162.75*, "sale ends in 5+ hours"

"Carbon reinforced polycarbonate case with a black rubber strap. Bi-directional rotating carbon reinforced polycarbonate bezel. Black dial with luminous hands and alternating Arabic numeral and index hour markers. Minute markers around the outer rim. Dial Type: Analog. Luminescent hands and markers. Date display at the 3 o'clock position. Quartz movement. Scratch resistant mineral crystal. Solid case back. Case diameter: 45.50. Case thickness: 13 mm. Round case shape. Band width: 23 mm. Tang clasp. Water resistant at 200 meters / 660 feet. Functions: GMT, second time zone, hour, minute, second. Casual watch style. Luminox Land Black Dial Black Rubber Mens Watch SU5021.GN."

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Luminox-SX...-Strap-Quartz-Mens-Watch-5021-GN/391878783201

In some of the photos online the dial looks darker than this:









Luminox 5027, *$152.25* "sale ends in 5+ hours":

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Luminox-Bl...-Silicone-Quartz-Mens-Watch-5027/372079951683










Finally, this Luminox 5127 for *$194.99*. Of these three, this is the only one with a screw back case and some dome on the crystal. Watch the video here. The band appears to be easily changed:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Luminox-SXC-Black-Dial-Black-Leather-Strap-Mens-Watch-5127/262924866483








a










Finally, a lume shot (which look simulated) -- attached.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Damn, thought I did enough due diligence -- guess not:

Beaten by Amazon 3rd party ShopDiscountWatches, which appears to be a new storefront: *"80% positive lifetime (10 total ratings)"*:

Luminox 5027 *$129*: https://www.amazon.com/Luminox-5027-Watch-Space-Mens/dp/B00JEMA2BM/

Luminox 5127 *$165*: https://www.amazon.com/Luminox-5127-Carbon-Analog-Display/dp/B00KD0KR50/

(The other 3rd party sellers' prices are same or better than my ebay prices, too.)


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks. Yep, I have seen it before... But don't see it now. Does it come and go?


tissotguy said:


> The offer comes from Amex if you have the card. It is under Amex offers and benefits and you just add it in for your card online.
> 
> View attachment 12710631
> 
> ...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Not all card holders get the same deals at the same time.



goyoneuff said:


> Thanks. Yep, I have seen it before... But don't see it now. Does it come and go?


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Aviation Flight Timer for $469 with 3% CB with ebates. Seems like a pretty good price:
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...ion+flight+timer+quartz/H64554131.pid?nid=ord
> 
> ...


I love mine - a bangin' value.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Luminox SXC GMT 5021.GN *$162.75*, "sale ends in 5+ hours"
> 
> "Carbon reinforced polycarbonate case with a black rubber strap. Bi-directional rotating carbon reinforced polycarbonate bezel. Black dial with luminous hands and alternating Arabic numeral and index hour markers. Minute markers around the outer rim. Dial Type: Analog. Luminescent hands and markers. Date display at the 3 o'clock position. Quartz movement. Scratch resistant mineral crystal. Solid case back. Case diameter: 45.50. Case thickness: 13 mm. Round case shape. Band width: 23 mm. Tang clasp. Water resistant at 200 meters / 660 feet. Functions: GMT, second time zone, hour, minute, second. Casual watch style. Luminox Land Black Dial Black Rubber Mens Watch SU5021.GN."
> 
> ...


This is a nice watch and probably the best deal at the moment, but as a reference this model was available for under $100 last BF. $79 IIRC.


----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

Sarbie said:


> Thank you, just bought 2 watch winders. My first ever.


I didn't realize that Jomashop still had them for $20 with free shipping - just assumed it was a Black Friday weekend thing. So I just ordered another to 2 to make a nice round set of 3. Although I only own 2 automatic watches currently :/

At that price it's useful to have a spare. And hanging around these forums I'm sure it's only a matter of time before a 3rd automatic is inbound


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

beefyt said:


> I love mine - a bangin' value.


Yep! I ordered one earlier today. Also placed an order for the rubber strap/deployment 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

$119.99 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-maverick-ii-watch

Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Rocat said:


> This one arrived the other day. I like it.
> 
> View attachment 12710239
> 
> ...


Grr............. I've always been curious about Monday and so far I've resisted from buying one...........

Although, I'm curious on how they got their hands on these...... did they sit around a warehouse for a while before being found?


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

When it states Mondaine "Nightglow" does anyone have a definition?

I couldn't find one online, but I assume it just means some sort of lume (probably weak if I had to guess).


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

ayem-bee said:


> I got the Night Vision, and the Tritium is...underwhelming. It's as bright as a Seiko, after the Seiko has been sitting in the dark for an hour or two.
> My only other Tritium watch is the Deep Blue Daynight, which is T100. The Mondaine is T25, so I realize there is some drop-off, but that Deep Blue is BRIGHT, whereas the Mondaine is meh. I'll try to get comparison pictures of the two later.


Here is a comparison pic of the Mondaine next to my Deep Blue. As you can see, I was completely wrong about the Tritium in the Mondaine. The hands on both are equally bright; I'm just spoiled by the additional brightness of the DB's markers. The DB lights up the room, but the Mondaine is more than just "meh" in real life. Buy the Mondaine with confidence!

Sorry for the crummy cell phone pic.










Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

ayem-bee said:


> Here is a comparison pic of the Mondaine next to my Deep Blue. As you can see, I was completely wrong about the Tritium in the Mondaine. The hands on both are equally bright; I'm just spoiled by the additional brightness of the DB's markers. The DB lights up the room, but the Mondaine is more than just "meh" in real life. Buy the Mondaine with confidence!
> 
> Sorry for the crummy cell phone pic.
> 
> ...


Thanks but I believe the tritium is all sold out. Not sure how good Mondaine lume is though.


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

I got hammered and bought all the mondaines!!!!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

guyinwatch said:


> I got hammered and bought all the mondaines!!!!


Lol, might want to repost your picture though.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> This is a nice watch and probably the best deal at the moment, but as a reference this model was available for under $100 last BF. $79 IIRC.


Closer to $100. I bought one last year.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Thanks but I believe the tritium is all sold out. Not sure how good Mondaine lume is though.


If you really want one and are will to spend $10 more than the GooRoo price, they are available on Amazon: https://smile.amazon.com/Mondaine-A...2564364&sr=8-1&keywords=mondaine+night+vision


----------



## hyperchord24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Dunkeljoanito said:


> $119.99 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-maverick-ii-watch
> 
> Hickory, dickory, dock.
> The mouse ran up the clock.


Love to see this on a bracelet. A google search tells me that other similar models come on bracelets. I hate having to add after market bracelets.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Grr............. I've always been curious about Monday and so far I've resisted from buying one...........


Yeah ... stormy Monday gives me the blues!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

L2l???


Dunkeljoanito said:


> $119.99 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-maverick-ii-watch
> 
> Hickory, dickory, dock.
> The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Elkins45 said:


> If you really want one and are will to spend $10 more than the GooRoo price, they are available on Amazon: https://smile.amazon.com/Mondaine-A...2564364&sr=8-1&keywords=mondaine+night+vision


On a side note I ordered the Mondaine Tritium on Monday and it still has not shipped. That could be due to the fact that the tritium inventory had sold out then it showed more inventory the next day. Could be that Gooroo doesn't have them yet.


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

eBay 20% coupon PHOLIDAY20. Watchmaxx is one of the listed participating vendors. $50 max discount. I didn't search that much but did get some of the VSA Inox down to lowest I've seen. I'm not really in the market but hope you find something interesting.


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

Rocat said:


> On a side note I ordered the Mondaine Tritium on Monday and it still has not shipped. That could be due to the fact that the tritium inventory had sold out then it showed more inventory the next day. Could be that Gooroo doesn't have them yet.


I ordered on Friday and have not gotten shipping conf. yet......


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Massdrop has Glycine Combat 6 Classic for $279.99

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-classic-watch


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

Just picked up this Mondaine on stainless mesh for $60!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mondaine-M...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Sigmatime's eBay store has the new, 2017 model of the Oris Aquis starting at $1008.00 on rubber strap w/orange indices (5 available at the time of typing this, other variants available at slightly higher prices). Probably the lowest I've seen so far for this current version. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Oris-Mens-...428009&hash=item2f1061ff52:g:NycAAOSwiBJaKCz0


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rakuten's US site has 15% back in points up to a maximum of 20,000 points = $200. Ebates also has 4% cashback.

https://www.rakuten.com/event/rakut...email?scid=em_Promotional_20171206_Daily_RRD2


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Rakuten's US site has 15% back in points up to a maximum of 20,000 points = $200. Ebates also has 4% cashback.
> 
> https://www.rakuten.com/event/rakut...email?scid=em_Promotional_20171206_Daily_RRD2


Through Saturday they also have a $27 off coupon for purchases of about $133 and up.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Through Saturday they also have a $27 off coupon for purchases of about $133 and up.


I think that's for the Japanese site only. The US and Japanese sites might as well be two different companies.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

ayem-bee said:


> Here is a comparison pic of the Mondaine next to my Deep Blue. As you can see, I was completely wrong about the Tritium in the Mondaine. The hands on both are equally bright; I'm just spoiled by the additional brightness of the DB's markers. The DB lights up the room, but the Mondaine is more than just "meh" in real life. Buy the Mondaine with confidence!


I have a couple of T25 watches, and leave one of them (LL Bean Self-Illuminating Field Watch) on my nightstand. When I get up in the middle of the night, it's far brighter than any other watch near it, and is very readable. Same for checking it out in a movie theater - I sometimes miss a bit of the movie due to admiring the glow.

I haven't unboxed my Mondaine tritium yet, but should get to it in the next few days!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MaxIcon said:


> I have a couple of T25 watches, and leave one of them (LL Bean Self-Illuminating Field Watch) on my nightstand. When I get up in the middle of the night, it's far brighter than any other watch near it, and is very readable. Same for checking it out in a movie theater - I sometimes miss a bit of the movie due to admiring the glow.
> 
> I haven't unboxed my Mondaine tritium yet, but should get to it in the next few days!


The lume on my new Spring Drive lasts through an entire movie. It's actually this bright in a slightly dim (not dark) room.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Pneuma said:


> Massdrop has Glycine Combat 6 Classic for $279.99
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-classic-watch
> 
> View attachment 12712059


I wish it comes in 40mm case 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Rocat said:


> This one arrived the other day. I like it.
> 
> View attachment 12710239
> 
> ...


Nice pic!

I bought the same one in your picture last night. It actually shipped two hours later......

Anyhow, enjoy your tritium watch when it arrives!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

MaxIcon said:


> I have a couple of T25 watches, and leave one of them (LL Bean Self-Illuminating Field Watch) on my nightstand. When I get up in the middle of the night, it's far brighter than any other watch near it, and is very readable. Same for checking it out in a movie theater - I sometimes miss a bit of the movie due to admiring the glow.
> 
> _*I haven't unboxed my Mondaine tritium yet, but should get to it in the next few days!*_


What?! The next few days? Waiting days to open new watch should be grounds for WUS membership termination.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Just received the Bulova Snorkel in blue with the coffin bracelet. I don't think I have ever removed and replaced links so many times trying to get a fit that was good enough to live with on the wrist. Either too tight or too loose.

Come on Bulova! Honestly, who makes a bracelet with no micro adjustments?

On a side note, every time I say or write the word "honestly", I think of this scene. lol
And I've been doing it since 1997.


----------



## jlipeles (Jan 24, 2015)

Floydboy said:


> eBay 20% coupon PHOLIDAY20. Watchmaxx is one of the listed participating vendors. $50 max discount. I didn't search that much but did get some of the VSA Inox down to lowest I've seen. I'm not really in the market but hope you find something interesting.


Where did you see Watchmaxx was listed? When I go to the sale page, they are not listed as one of the sellers. And when I try the code for a Watchmaxx item, it says the code can't be applied.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Two nice Bucherers from FeeBay:

Carl F. Bucherer Patravi power reserve. From the large diameter winding rotor, it appears to be based on the 289x movement, which is a much higher grade than the more common 282x or 283x series. (on par with Rolex) Screw pin bracelet and screw bar holding the solid end links. Sapphire. $400 shipped. This is one I'm posting because I want someone to remove the temptation for me:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/CARL-F-BUC...684307&hash=item4411bc8370:g:BdQAAOSwwdtZ3QmD

A nice, serviced 70s automatic Bucherer with date and full arabics. (other than the 3, which was eaten by the date aperture) I like the dressy arabics and unique sword hands. $79 shipped. Again, please someone buy this before I do.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/mens-vinta...436038?hash=item41d5f45dc6:g:RvQAAOSw3WxaKA-L

No affiliation with the sellers.

OK, back to the regularly scheduled banter. 

Edit: The first one seems to have an ETA 2897: https://www.eta.ch/en/our-products/...e-specialities/eta-mecaline-specialities-2897

They're both midsize for smaller wrists.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Smaug said:


> Two nice Bucherers from FeeBay:
> 
> Carl F. Bucherer Patravi power reserve. From the large diameter winding rotor, it appears to be based on the 289x movement, which is a much higher grade than the more common 282x or 283x series. (on par with Rolex) Screw pin bracelet and screw bar holding the solid end links. Sapphire. $400 shipped. This is one I'm posting because I want someone to remove the temptation for me:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CARL-F-BUC...684307&hash=item4411bc8370:g:BdQAAOSwwdtZ3QmD
> ...


Those are open auctions. The first one will sell for about $700.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Orient GMT Automatic Watch DJ05002B, *$266.40 *(USD) w/ free shipping from Singapore. $325+ from other ebay sellers, $408 on Amazon. Sapphire crystal, 42mm, 12.5mm thick, 50m WR:

Some WUS information here (with reference deal price of $268 in 2015): https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/orient-dj05002b-gmt-looking-info-2533410.html

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-GMT-Automatic-Watch-DJ05002B-FDJ05002B0/292082711808

















More (and better) photos:

http://www.bodying.ae/watches/images/orient/dj05002b-big1.jpg
http://www.bodying.ae/watches/images/orient/dj05002b-big2.jpg

I think I love this watch.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Just received the Bulova Snorkel in blue with the coffin bracelet. I don't think I have ever removed and replaced links so many times trying to get a fit that was good enough to live with on the wrist. Either too tight or too loose.
> 
> Come on Bulova! Honestly, who makes a bracelet with no micro adjustments?


It has both full size and half sized links so you can do some fine adjustment to it. Those small links are not much bigger than a micro adjustment on many bracelets.

Maybe I'm used to it because I have several bracelets that do this (not just Bulova).


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

jlipeles said:


> Where did you see Watchmaxx was listed? When I go to the sale page, they are not listed as one of the sellers. And when I try the code for a Watchmaxx item, it says the code can't be applied.


They were there this morning when I checked. I even added some items to cart and code worked. Maybe they removed themselves from the promotion? My apologies.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Deal: Sapphire Seiko SRPB63 for $187 minus 1.5% cashback and eBay bucks thru BeFrugal on eBay.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> It has both full size and half sized links so you can do some fine adjustment to it. Those small links are not much bigger than a micro adjustment on many bracelets.
> 
> Maybe I'm used to it because I have several bracelets that do this (not just Bulova).


I appreciate it. I went that route earlier and it's still a tad to loose or a tad to tight.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Rocat said:


> I appreciate it. I went that route earlier and it's still a tad to loose or a tad to tight.


Now that I think about it, it probably works fine on me because I have large wrists, so don't as much micro adjustment :-d


----------



## Wanaba (Nov 5, 2017)

Is this a GMT? $795 down to $266

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...tch-t062-430-11-057-00.html?ref=catalogsearch

*Tissot T-Navigator Black Dial Men's Watch #T062.430.11.057.00






*


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Wanaba said:


> Is this a GMT? $795 down to $266
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...tch-t062-430-11-057-00.html?ref=catalogsearch
> 
> ...


No sir. Appears to be a three hander with a compass bezel. And a very intrusive day/date window.


----------



## Wanaba (Nov 5, 2017)

Floydboy said:


> No sir. Appears to be a three hander with a compass bezel. And a very intrusive day/date window.


Thank you for the headsup!

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Wanaba said:


> Is this a GMT? $795 down to $266
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...tch-t062-430-11-057-00.html?ref=catalogsearch
> 
> ...


A GMT complication will feature either a 24-hour hand with a 24-hour chapter ring (or bezel), or a subdial with 1-2 hands to indicate a 2nd time zone. This watch possesses neither, so it is not. It does however possess a compass bezel. So while it may not be able to tell you what time it is in London, it can help you find your way home if you get lost in the woods.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen GMT Eco-Drive with Compass Inner-Bezel BJ7085-50E -- 46mm, 200m WR, mineral crystal, *$121.99* at Certified, $140+ on ebay.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ck-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-bj708550e.html










Lume shot:


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Citizen GMT Eco-Drive with Compass Inner-Bezel BJ7085-50E -- 46mm, 200m WR, mineral crystal, *$121.99* at Certified, $140+ on ebay.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ck-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-bj708550e.html
> 
> ...


Ordered one Monday evening! Don't forget to use code CLEAR5 for an extra 5% off!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Rocat said:


> I appreciate it. I went that route earlier and it's still a tad to loose or a tad to tight.





cel4145 said:


> Now that I think about it, it probably works fine on me because I have large wrists, so don't as much micro adjustment :-d


And remember that two half links are almost always larger than one full link. So if one full link is too tight and a full link plus a half link is too loose try taking out the full link and using two half links.

I gunerally agree that you can usually get as good of fit with half links as you can with a micro adjustable clasp. (and of course there are some times when one, or neither, will fit just right). Almost all of my higher dollar watches I've owned (Omega, ball, even mido) didn't have a micro adjustable clasp. But I agree that using the half links can be a bit of an art, and readjusting the bracelet (if it gets hot, or 8f you eat lots of salt and retain water) can be a pain.

Just don't give up! Try a bunch of different configurations!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

TheSanDiegan said:


> So while it may not be able to tell you what time it is in London, it can help you find your way home if you get lost in the woods.


I'd rather get lost in the woods than wear that...


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> This is a nice watch and probably the best deal at the moment, but as a reference this model was available for under $100 last BF. $79 IIRC.


The $79 deal at Worldofwatches and affiliated online stores was a mistake as I found out later. They lost money on those sales. Those who did get these watches at that price got an absolute steal.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Nixon Swiss Quartz Movement GMT Passport A3211433, 49mm, 100m WR, mineral crystal:
White Dial *$89.99*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nixon-Mens...er-Dial-Black-Nylon-A321-1433-00/332320641026









Black Dial *$89.99*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nixon-Mens-A321-000-00-Passport-49mm-Black-Dial-Watch-A321000/332463282787









Black Dial, Bracelet, PVD Coated, *$69.99*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nixon-Mens-A379131-Passport-SS-GMT-49mm-Gunmetal-A379-131-00/332318825245

(not shown)


----------



## jlipeles (Jan 24, 2015)

Floydboy said:


> They were there this morning when I checked. I even added some items to cart and code worked. Maybe they removed themselves from the promotion? My apologies.


No worries. Will just have to wait a little longer on the Victorinox INOX Carbon.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Wanaba said:


> Is this a GMT? $795 down to $266
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...tch-t062-430-11-057-00.html?ref=catalogsearch
> 
> ...


Just an ordinary three hander with compass bezel with odd degree marking (it is nicer to have the marking on 0, 45, 90deg, and so on). But quite a good deal at less than $270. Ive got mine from joma though.









Pardon my English.

Cheers.


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

Just got my tritium mondaine today and I can't say I like how it looks on my flat 7" wrist.

May need to flip this and get the tapered (?) lug one instead.









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I wondered about that. I have a flat 7 1/4 wrist and it will most likely look the same. The good thing is that I have the other Mondaine (big date quartz) with tapered lugs and it looks great. This one would only be used sparingly for me anyway. Slap a Nato or a brown/tan leather strap and change the look. I bet you'll change your mind.



gormless said:


> Just got my tritium mondaine today and I can't say I like how it looks on my flat 7" wrist.
> 
> May need to flip this and get the tapered (?) lug one instead.
> 
> ...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> I wish it comes in 40mm case
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lug to lug is pretty reasonable @48mm shouldn't wear too big.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

Rocat said:


> I wondered about that. I have a flat 7 1/4 wrist and it will most likely look the same. The good thing is that I have the other Mondaine (big date quartz) with tapered lugs and it looks great. This one would only be used sparingly for me anyway. Slap a Nato or a brown/tan leather strap and change the look. I bet you'll change your mind.


I think I may prefer yours more. Let's see it anyone is interested in taking this off my hands.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I don't even think I could pull that off. Largest watch I've owned was one of his old Android watches. 50mm and 56 L2L. Actually wore quite comfortably on my 8.5" wrist.
> 
> It's really a shame. Here's a fashion watch designer who creates watches that don't look like anyone else's designs, likes to use automatic movements and other interesting features, then he makes them obnoxiously huge. I can easily wear 45mm, but make that your large size, not your small. No one needs a 55mm watch. WTF is going on in that head of his?
> 
> If I think your watches are too big, you've really gone overboard. . .


NO DEAL!

thanks man, I had a good 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Massdrop.com has the Orient Bambino from $115 and up depending on the model. Seems like a good deal for a very popular watch.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-bambino-watch


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

DEAL - Zodiac Astrographic watch

There is a lot of history around this design, which I find interesting. Full retail is around $1,300 and there are a few different color variations. Amazon has one color at a good price right now. It caught my attention when it was around $750, but the price keeps dropping, currently at $713.67. Seems like a good deal, if this watch appeals to you.

https://www.amazon.com/Zodiac-Astro...nodeID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=zodiac+watch


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Ain't my thing, but Amazon has a lightning deal right now on a blue Casio Baby G-Shock for for $57.34. 3XCamel says that's the lowest price and Google does not show anything lower.

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-BA-1..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=BBMY9W1MJ3AX4RKG8AVY

Also, I'm not sure if I've seen this lately in this thread, but Amazon has a coupon for 20% off in your cart on several Timex models. Drops the Weekender down to ~$26 and some Expedition models to just below or over $30. No coupon code, just look at Amazon's watch deals for today and there is link to "clip" the coupon.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Chris Ward are having one of their regular sales. This time it's 15% of Tridents.


So if you're looking for the perfect gift for a loved one (or maybe you deserve one yourself?), this weekend marks an fantastic opportunity to obtain the modern dive watch looks of our Trident range for an even more attractive price.


*Use code Trident15 in the 'promo code' box **at the checkout.*


But hurry, this offer must end at 9:00 GMT Monday 11 December.​


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Another ana-digi G-Shock, model AW-591GBX-1A9CR usually $99 from Amazon (per Camel^3), now $69.99. I like how easy it is to read compared to other Gs.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-SHOCK-Quartz-Resin-Casual/dp/B07437DL24/
> 
> ...


This had gone back up to $99, but it has just dropped even lower: *$59.99*:

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-SHOCK-Quartz-Resin-Casual/dp/B07437DL24/


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> NO DEAL!
> 
> thanks man, I had a good
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


Well, this is an interesting Aragon Caprice day/date/24hr model. 43mm quartz, and sweeping seconds hand apparently.
$48 plus shipping with code HOLIDAY20.


----------



## brad94 (Apr 2, 2016)

Marathon TSAR orange strap 40% OFF 3PM-7PM EST TODAY


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

brad94 said:


> Marathon TSAR orange strap 40% OFF 3PM-7PM EST TODAY


Where %?


----------



## brad94 (Apr 2, 2016)

Marathon website https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...lA2ou5cxayazfmtk6I30DWfpZCyNbRkmSFHtJf-PdYeXB


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

brad94 said:


> Marathon TSAR orange strap 40% OFF 3PM-7PM EST TODAY


Marathon WW194007, *41mm*, *$522.00* (EDIT: Now back up to $739.50 post-flash-sale.)

https://www.marathonwatch.com/product/search-rescue-divers-quartz-tsar/









(EDIT: This price, below, is still good -- it wasn't part of flash sale. Currently $560 on Marathon's site.)
There is also a *36mm* TSAR WW194027 available on Amazon for *$474.95*:

https://www.amazon.com/MARATHON-WW194027-Military-Milspec-Illumination/dp/B00KHVP8KY


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Anyone brought quick release straps from cheapnatostraps?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

NOT A DEAL

I kinda freaked out when i saw a notification for getting an email from ToM where the preview said "action required"
Thought it was a cancellation for that grovana 7750 chrono diver

Turns out they only needed to confirm my shipping address (it doesnt have the street number and is not included in the USPS database).
There was as imple button saying "confirm".
Thats the best solution for awkward addresses resolving i have ran into so far.

This is how you do it! Not cancelling and waiting for angry customer to complain 

Kudos Touch of Modern


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Marathon's site has other watches marked down:

General Automatic with tritium (no bezel), *$307*:
https://www.marathonwatch.com/product/general-purpose-mechanical-tritium-gpm/

General Quartz with tritium: *$187-$220*:
https://www.marathonwatch.com/product/general-purpose-quartz-tritium-gpq/

Unmounted wrist compass, 30m WR, *$65* (not marked down, just cool):
https://www.marathonwatch.com/product/marathon-wrist-compass-glow-dark/
"The Marathon wrist compass also includes a nylon Nato strap made to MIL-PRF-46374G standards and can be attached to any other watch that has 16 millimeter lug widths."

EDIT: The above prices are still good even after their flash sale. But I found a watch strap compass accessory I like better: the Suunto Clipper Watch Band Compass for *$15.55*. The 'clip' action looks more versatile:

https://www.amazon.com/Suunto-Clipper-Watch-Band-Compass/dp/B00NEPQSI6


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

feltharg said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I kinda freaked out when i saw a notification for getting an email from ToM where the preview said "action required"
> Thought it was a cancellation for that grovana 7750 chrono diver
> ...


That's good to hear! Question for all: I'm a yearling (I ain't not never gots much knowledge about nuttin watch-related) and I was wondering where Grovana would rank compared to say Tissot or other brands? I never hear much about them. Thanks!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

feltharg said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I kinda freaked out when i saw a notification for getting an email from ToM where the preview said "action required"
> Thought it was a cancellation for that grovana 7750 chrono diver
> ...


Did you receive a Tracking Number yet? I haven't and it still shows as "Order processing. Tracking numbers not yet available." under my ToM Account (however, PayPal account has been charged and funds put on hold to my linked checking account; as well as BeFrugal cash back is showing as "pending"....so at this point, I'm still cautiously optimistic).


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

No, no tracking number and i didnt actually expect that as it said "shipping in 2-3 weeks" when i ordered.
So also cautiosly optimistic 



dumberdrummer said:


> Did you receive a Tracking Number yet? I haven't and it still shows as "Order processing. Tracking numbers not yet available." under my ToM Account (however, PayPal account has been charged and funds put on hold to my linked checking account; as well as BeFrugal cash back is showing as "pending"....so at this point, I'm still cautiously optimistic).


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Citizen Eco Drive aw0060-54h titanium REFURBISHED $99.99. Lowest I've seen, had a chance to try the strap version, light as a feather. If this had the champagne dial I would be all over it. Patience......... Other color dials with straps for not much more on Ebay.

Ebay top rated seller: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ec...311256&hash=item3d484537fb:g:7ekAAOSw67lZucVr

Fine print:
This is a manufacturer's refurbished Citizen watch. It has never been worn, fully functional and in great shape. Each watch comes with a white box; the one pictured above. It will NOT come in a Citizen box. Each purchase comes with a two-year warranty from Officialwatchdeals for U.S. buyers only.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

Did anyone else also buy the solid 18k Jeanrichard 1681 Small Seconds on Nov. 22nd and get a stainless steel buckle?


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

EDIT: It's possible this is a misidentified quartz model.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

it looks like Joma has it as-well and Google10 still works.











techchallenger said:


> View attachment 12715479


----------



## hyperchord24 (Sep 2, 2016)

PetWatch said:


> Citizen Eco Drive aw0060-54h titanium REFURBISHED $99.99. Lowest I've seen, had a chance to try the strap version, light as a feather. If this had the champagne dial I would be all over it. Patience......... Other color dials with straps for not much more on Ebay.
> 
> Ebay top rated seller: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ec...311256&hash=item3d484537fb:g:7ekAAOSw67lZucVr
> 
> ...


Brand new from jomashop for 160. Interesting


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

> EDIT: It's possible this is a misidentified quartz model.


1547.1 - Grovana

Movement: *RHQ* 515.42 H


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

techchallenger said:


> EDIT: It's possible this is a misidentified quartz model.


This Grovana quartz is only $109.99. Beautiful dial design. In fact, it vaguely resembles a watch I should be receiving tomorrow.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...134dec2e/grovana-traditional-quartz-1276-5532


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Alpina smartwatch for $249.99. Only 1 left.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...nc/alpina-horological-smartwatch-al-285btd3c6


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Jomashop has a few Glycine Airman at $375 which I think is a good price 
https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0062.html










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

I noticed an Orient Duke on Amazon Canada. FER2J003W0

Thought someone here might want to get in on that. CDN$ 137.33


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

capisce1987 said:


> Massdrop.com has the Orient Bambino from $115 and up depending on the model. Seems like a good deal for a very popular watch.
> 
> [SNIPPED] /buy/orient-bambino-watch


Which one is $115? I am only getting the amount $134.99 USD when I go to that page.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

TayTay said:


> Which one is $115? I am only getting the amount $134.99 USD when I go to that page.


Version 2, aka the ones with the Roman numerals.
It's not that I had one incoming from eBay, I'd be all over this deal.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bulova Precisionist Black Dial Stainless Steel Leather Quartz Men's Watch 96B158, 30m WR, 42mm, *$154.80* + free shipping, $178+ on ebay and Amazon:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...Leather-Quartz-Mens-Watch-96B158/391926674203


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

TayTay said:


> Which one is $115? I am only getting the amount $134.99 USD when I go to that page.





capisce1987 said:


> Version 2, aka the ones with the Roman numerals.
> It's not that I had one incoming from eBay, I'd be all over this deal.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks! I figured it out now. The (-$20.00) pricing seems to only show when you are viewing in the Massdrop "cart".

Really appreciate the nudge in the right direction.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

ronragus said:


> Anyone brought quick release straps from cheapnatostraps? Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


 Yup. What do you wanna know?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Burei SM15012 - $53.99*
Sapphire (ignore Amazon and look at the caseback), NH36A










*Guanqin GJ16034

Gearbest (using mobile app) - $54.54 w/free shipping*
*Alibaba - $55.33 with shipping*










Cadisen (Longines Conquest homage) - *$50.75 *using mobile app
Miyota 8215, sapphire, 39mm stainless steel case, 5 ATM WR








This watch doesn't have sapphire, but check out the price!
*Cadisen C-1020G - $42.61 *with discount for using mobile app ($86.52 on Ali Express app)
NH36A movement, 41mm case


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Guanqin GJ16058 - $45.00* using mobile app
Sapphire, DG2803 movement, 39mm x 11mm stainless steel case, SEL bracelet with butterfly clasp, 3 ATM WR










*Guanqin GJ16028 - $38.31* using mobile app (compare to $59.99 on Ali Express)
38mm x 10mm stainless steel case, Sea-Gull ST17 automatic movement, sapphire


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Burei BM-5005 - $59.99* (Compare at $112.99 on Ali Express)
38mm x 12mm stainless steel case, *sapphire crystal*, Miyota 8215 movement, 5 ATM WR


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

UK Deal

Amazon seem to be having a bit of a cull of Wenger watches and several of them have had their prices slashed.

List here

Note that you can also get a £5 off voucher if you are a first time user of their mobile app.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/b/?node=14022820031&ref=m1m0m5AR

Eg. This one would be around £34 with the voucher.










That's well into Timex price territory for a well made, all stainless Swiss watch with Sapphire coated crystal and a decent bracelet.








Very tempted myself, but I already have 5 Wengers so can't really justify another.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Guanqin GJ16058 - $45.00* using mobile app
> Sapphire, DG2803 movement, 39mm x 11mm stainless steel case, SEL bracelet with butterfly clasp, 3 ATM WR
> 
> 
> ...


I like the novel way the manufacturer is demonstrating they are socially aware by stamping on the case "SLAINLESS".


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Pneuma said:


> Massdrop has Glycine Combat 6 Classic for $279.99
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-classic-watch
> 
> View attachment 12712059


This has got me really interested. The brown dial G0123 in particular. 
Anyone own one? Would love to see some pics of how brown the dial really is...


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

HoustonReal said:


> *Burei SM15012 - $53.99*Sapphire (ignore Amazon and look at the caseback), NH36A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Picked up the Guanqin GJ16034 last time Gearbest was closing them out. Actually a decent watch, think I paid $36 at the time*


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bulova Precisionist Black Dial Stainless Steel Leather Quartz Men's Watch 96B158, 30m WR, 42mm, *$154.80* + free shipping, $178+ on ebay and Amazon:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...Leather-Quartz-Mens-Watch-96B158/391926674203


It was $109 shipped just a couple of weeks ago. 
https://slickdeals.net/f/10914507-b...ecisionist-leather-strap-watch-104-99-shipped

And it was down in the $140 range on Amazon for a good bit of 2017
https://camelcamelcamel.com/Bulova-96B158-Precisionist-Leather-Strap/product/B007006UA2

I'd probably hold out and hope for a better price this holiday myself.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Fatboi_ET said:


> This has got me really interested. The brown dial G0123 in particular.
> Anyone own one? Would love to see some pics of how brown the dial really is...


I have the white dial and paid more than this price 2 months ago. It is a very eye catching price really nicely built and feels great on the wrist. I know Jeep99dad owns the brown version you can check his posts.

Edit: username

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive blue-dial diver watch on bracelet, BN0191-55L, $189 at Jomashop with coupon code 'AD10'

That's a good bit lower than everybody else.

https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bn0191-55l.html


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sterile Parnis Royal Oak with sapphire and Miyota Automatic reduced to $195 on Amazon


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock G-Steel Solar Analog-Digital Brown Faux Leather Strap Watch 59mm GSTS130L-1A, *$225* at Macy's after their 25% FRIEND discount. $255 on ebay, $300 on Amazon:

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...ather-strap-watch-59mm-gsts130l-1a?ID=4617069










Evine has this model in Camel color (GSTS120L-1B) for *$149.99*, $280+ elsewhere:

Casio Men's 51mm G-Shock G-Steel Solar Quartz Ana/Digi Leather Strap Watch


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> An "atomic" "radio controlled" Citizen available only to Costco members. Not being a member, I can't see the price. But they have it between a $230 watch and a $200 watch when I order the page by price, so I figure it must be around $230 -- much lower than other radio controlled (Citizen) watches I've seen listed elsewhere:
> 
> https://www.costco.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Atomic-Time-Clock-Synchronized-Men's-Watch.product.100377699.html
> *Citizen Eco-Drive Atomic Time Clock Synchronized Men's Watch*
> ...


This had been reported as being $230. The Costco site now says: "$30 manufacturer's savings** is valid 12/8/17 through 12/24/17. While supplies last." *So I'm guessing it's now $200*.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Sterile Parnis Royal Oak with sapphire and Miyota Automatic reduced to $195 on Amazon


Wow that's an ambitious one...can't imagine that bracelet being comfortable.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> This had been reported as being $230. The Costco site now says: "$30 manufacturer's savings** is valid 12/8/17 through 12/24/17. While supplies last." *So I'm guessing it's now $200*.


Yes its now $200. That's a really great deal. Thanks for the update


----------



## RiverRat (Dec 12, 2015)

Several rectangular Oris watches on Amazon, sold by Perfect Timing starting at $479 for this 561-7657-4034LS - beating the next best price I could find by $125. I don't need a rectangular cased watch, but this is a tough pass.









30 x 44 mm, sapphire crystal, movement based on ETA 2671, correctly black date wheel and a deployant clasp.

There are also braceleted/white/textured/roman variants all priced around $500. I suggest research if interested, case dimensions and lug lengths seem to vary pretty widely among the sales pieces.


----------



## RiverRat (Dec 12, 2015)

Junghans Form C chono (Ref. Nr. 041/4771.00 from photo) on Amazon for $435, sold by the Watch Locker. $50-60 below normal pricing for an interesting design - though personally I wish Junghans had foregone the lume on the hands to ensure contrast.









40 x 10.5 mm case, sapphire crystal, matte silver plated face, interesting dished dial and insets - looks pretty darned nice from the photos, IMO.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*Bulova 96B183 "Wilton" Precisionist Chronograph - $199 at Watcheshalfprice / ebay*

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...Silver-Tone-Bracelet-46mm-Watch/112581504452?

Been awhile since I've seen this watch this low. Believe this was available a couple of years ago for $175 at WHP but those days are over. In fact, often clean "pre-owned" are selling for more and do not include the 3 year manufacturers warranty that WHP provides. Like many of the other better Precisionist, seems to be having something of a comeback.

I've always thought this was an interesting looking watch. I also like that Bulova allowed for the sweeping second hand when in normal operation. Very nice bracelet. Even though it has 5 dials, it still seems somehow clean. Beware it is a large watch: 46mm case.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> Ashford has the Raymond Weil Maestro with blue hands and guilloche dial for $430. With $50 Amex and 3% ebates it will bring it down to $367
> 
> View attachment 12677427
> View attachment 12677429
> ...


UPDATE: Ashford price on the above watch is now $399 - which will bring it down to $337 with Amex and eBates....hmmmmmm.....


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Deep Blue has tritium watch on sale now, remember 40% off with discount code DEEP.

www.deepbluewatches.com/watches.html
DAYNIGHT DIVER T-100 TRITIUM


DAYNIGHT DIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC - SS BLACK DIVER
$699.00$499.00
 MORE INFO


DAYNIGHT DIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC - SS BLUE DIVER
$699.00$499.00
 MORE INFO







DAYNIGHT TRITDIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC



DAYNIGHT TRITDIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC BLACK BEZEL- BLACK DIAL
$599.00$416.00
ADD TO CART


DAYNIGHT TRITDIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC BLACK BEZEL- DARK BLUE DIAL
$599.00$416.00
ADD TO CART


DAYNIGHT TRITDIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC BLACK BEZEL- LIGHT BLUE DIAL
$599.00$416.00
ADD TO CART


DAYNIGHT TRITDIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC BLACK/BLUE BEZEL- BLACK DIAL
$599.00$416.00
ADD TO CART


DAYNIGHT TRITDIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC BLACK/BLUE BEZEL- DARK BLUE DIAL
$599.00$416.00
ADD TO CART


DAYNIGHT TRITDIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC BLUE BEZEL 縫ARK BLUE DIAL
$599.00$416.00
ADD TO CART


DAYNIGHT TRITDIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC BLUE BEZEL 豊IGHT BLUE DIAL
$599.00$416.00


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Deep Blue has tritium watch on sale now, remember 40% off with discount code DEEP.

www.deepbluewatches.com/watches.html
*DAYNIGHT DIVER T-100 TRITIUM*


DAYNIGHT DIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC - SS BLACK DIVER
$699.00$499.00
 MORE INFO


DAYNIGHT DIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC - SS BLUE DIVER
$699.00$499.00
 MORE INFO







*DAYNIGHT TRITDIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC*




DAYNIGHT TRITDIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC BLACK BEZEL- BLACK DIAL
$599.00$416.00
ADD TO CART


DAYNIGHT TRITDIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC BLACK BEZEL- DARK BLUE DIAL
$599.00$416.00
ADD TO CART


DAYNIGHT TRITDIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC BLACK BEZEL- LIGHT BLUE DIAL
$599.00$416.00
ADD TO CART


DAYNIGHT TRITDIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC BLACK/BLUE BEZEL- BLACK DIAL
$599.00$416.00
ADD TO CART


DAYNIGHT TRITDIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC BLACK/BLUE BEZEL- DARK BLUE DIAL
$599.00$416.00
ADD TO CART


DAYNIGHT TRITDIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC BLUE BEZEL 縫ARK BLUE DIAL
$599.00$416.00
ADD TO CART


DAYNIGHT TRITDIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC BLUE BEZEL 豊IGHT BLUE DIAL
$599.00$416.00

Sorry double post


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Rivarama said:


> Wow that's an ambitious one...can't imagine that bracelet being comfortable.


Actually it is comfortable, as it is smooth on the inside. Besides most AP Royal Oak have the same bracelet design and folks pay very big bucks for them.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> *Bulova 96B183 "Wilton" Precisionist Chronograph - $199 at Watcheshalfprice / ebay*
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...Silver-Tone-Bracelet-46mm-Watch/112581504452?
> 
> ...


A real fun watch with a truly amazing movement, but it is a very large clock in the wrist, my largest on a 7.5 inch wrist. It is big and it wears even bigger with the skinny bezel.

Love the 16 beat per second super smooth sweep hand, smoother than any mechanical or quartz other than a spring drive.

38mm Elgin with the big boys...


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

RiverRat said:


> Several rectangular Oris watches on Amazon, sold by Perfect Timing starting at $479 for this 561-7657-4034LS - beating the next best price I could find by $125. I don't need a rectangular cased watch, but this is a tough pass.
> 
> View attachment 12716811
> 
> ...


Nice find. I do need a rectangular case watch so I am in for one. Was trying to stay clean this season but couldn't do it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Ossamanity said:


> I have the white dial and paid more than this price 2 months ago. It is a very eye catching price really nicely built and feels great on the wrist. I know Jeep99dad owns the brown version you can check his posts.
> 
> Edit: username
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Ossamanity.
From what I can see, the brown is so dark that it might as well be black! 
Might have to look into the white version instead. 
Would love to see some pics if you've still got it.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Thanks Ossamanity.
> From what I can see, the brown is so dark that it might as well be black!
> Might have to look into the white version instead.
> Would love to see some pics if you've still got it.


Gladly...!










And you are very welcome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Jomashop on ebay has the 2017 Oris Aquis for $1148.99. Ebates currently has 2% back on watches. I've been looking at these for a while and it's the lowest I've seen on this particular model. I ordered one.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Oris-Aquis...156500?hash=item5901323354:g:RhoAAOSwRXRZSCOr


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Sterile Parnis Royal Oak with sapphire and Miyota Automatic reduced to $195 on Amazon


Are the hex heads actual bolts like on a real Royal Oak?


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

The aquis deals may be coming back, the dlc versions were $699 a little while back. Gemnation has the matching women's 36mm dlc version for $499 right now. Jomashop has the orange indices men's version for $875 on rubber. My recommendation on the Oris, if it is one you've been looking at for a while, spending a bit more for the particular color you want may be a good choice. It's been my daily wearer since I got it and I don't see myself flipping it ever. It's kept extremely accurate time, wore it for a month straight and it was 5 seconds off real time when I checked it (probably gains and loses at a fairly equal rate, I also probably got a good one). Rob at Toppers helped me with mine and I'd recommend them if you want to pick up the rubber strap and clasp. I'm not sure what is going on with the layout on my phone lately, maybe I need to switch to tapatalk. I can't post pictures on my phone anymore, no options tabs.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

P15OFFAPP Ebay the usual 15 off 75; enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

watchout said:


> P15OFFAPP Ebay the usual 15 off 75; enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You must use the eBay mobile app to use the coupon, just a heads-up.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> A real fun watch with a truly amazing movement, but it is a very large clock in the wrist, my largest on a 7.5 inch wrist. It is big and it wears even bigger with the skinny bezel.
> 
> Love the 16 beat per second super smooth sweep hand, smoother than any mechanical or quartz other than a spring drive.
> 
> 38mm Elgin with the big boys...


Worth noting that not all of the Bulova 96B183 are the same. You have the good one, with single minute markers in the 9 o'clock subdial. The eBay item is the other one which has minute markers in 2.5 minute increments. A real head-scratcher.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio #MTP1343L-1B1 Men's Black IP Leather Strap Fashion Analog Watch, 40mm, "limited edition", quartz, screwback case, aluminum case, stainless, back, mineral crystal, 30m WR, *$44.95*:

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-MTP1343L-1B1-Leather-Fashion-Analog/dp/B007TY5OA6

The description doesn't say anything about the lume.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> Worth noting that not all of the Bulova 96B183 are the same. You have the good one, with single minute markers in the 9 o'clock subdial. The eBay item is the other one which has minute markers in 2.5 minute increments. A real head-scratcher.


Good point, forgot that. Also there are two or three different shades of grey/black hands and numerals. Think mine is the blackiest.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

$83 for a Divemaster.

https://www.aragonwatch.com/12_DAYS_OF_DEALS_s/409.htm


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

NOT A DEAL -- but unusual: Casio Men's G8100D-2 G-Shock Green Digital Dial Chronograph, 48mm, 12mm thick, 200m WR, *$99.95

*Any ideas about this model?

https://nyfashionltd.com/collection...-g-shock-green-digital-dial-chronograph-watch


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> NOT A DEAL -- but unusual: Casio Men's G8100D-2 G-Shock Green Digital Dial Chronograph, 48mm, 12mm thick, 200m WR, *$99.95
> 
> *Any ideas about this model?
> 
> https://nyfashionltd.com/collection...-g-shock-green-digital-dial-chronograph-watch


Sweet *****


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

jskibo said:


> Picked up the Guanqin GJ16034 last time Gearbest was closing them out. Actually a decent watch, think I paid $36 at the time


Value for the money for people in need, no doubt. The problem is people here don't need another watch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

eljay said:


> Sweet *****


I guess you just can't underestimate the shock value of a G-Shock 

Here's a price graph from camel^3:









So, maybe it was a deal a couple years ago. Now? Are such things collectible?


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Actually it is comfortable, as it is smooth on the inside. Besides most AP Royal Oak have the same bracelet design and folks pay very big bucks for them.


I have do doubt that AP can make a complicated bracelet like that comfortable to wear but on a $200 Chinese watch I would be surprised.


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

ddavidsonmd said:


> Jomashop has a few Glycine Airman at $375 which I think is a good price
> https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0062.html
> 
> 
> ...


Any comments from those on the know about this as a "deal"? This a good price, normal drop, or low? I know Gooroo is the go-to for Glycine so didn't know how this pricing compared to what others have seen.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> ...
> 
> So, maybe it was a deal a couple years ago. Now? Are such things collectible?


A beat-up model sold eight months ago for $41:

https://www.grailed.com/listings/1938967-G-Shock-Blue-QW-3078

I found the trick was to google _qw-3078._


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

If you need a 22mm silicone strap option for your Black Friday diver purchase, this Hadley-Roma with red stitching is pretty good for only $13. The other stitch colors are priced higher.

Amazon


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I found this great watch stand for only $6 on Amazon.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Just FYI, price dropped again another $35 to $678 for the Zodiac Astrographic. I wonder how low it will go... I purchased a couple Zodiac Jet-O-Matics this way last year on Amazon when they just kept dropping the price every day. I've never seen them that cheap since.



Kirk B said:


> DEAL - Zodiac Astrographic watch
> 
> There is a lot of history around this design, which I find interesting. Full retail is around $1,300 and there are a few different color variations. Amazon has one color at a good price right now. It caught my attention when it was around $750, but the price keeps dropping, currently at $713.67. Seems like a good deal, if this watch appeals to you.
> 
> ...


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

RyanD said:


> I found this great watch stand for only $6 on Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 12718061


In the running for top 10 WUS posts of the year.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

RyanD said:


> I found this great watch stand for only $6 on Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 12718061


Ryan - So it looks like you got that platinum RL, big congrats! Hope it lives up to your expectations, I know you got a great deal on it!


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

RyanD said:


> I found this great watch stand for only $6 on Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 12718061


Andre the Giant rules!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

KidThunder said:


> Any comments from those on the know about this as a "deal"? This a good price, normal drop, or low? I know Gooroo is the go-to for Glycine so didn't know how this pricing compared to what others have seen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Massdrop recently had them cheaper, but this is a decent price for the double-12.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

45mm.




mannal said:


> $83 for a Divemaster.
> 
> https://www.aragonwatch.com/12_DAYS_OF_DEALS_s/409.htm


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

If that's to small, they do have 50mm 



goyoneuff said:


> 45mm.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

🤣🤣🤣


mannal said:


> If that's to small, they do have 50mm


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

goyoneuff said:


> 45mm.


To be fair, it doesn't wear large.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Saw this deal and went for it and ugh I really like it but man the dial sucks. One piece of lume has a line through it another has a little blob next to it (like a Vostok), there is a spec of black dust and the minute hand is scratched in three places. This all sounds worse than it is but damn, if this watch was perfect $300 and whatever I paid would have been a steal. I am not sure what I should do...I think they are sold out...could I get a discount? Seems like FC and Alpina have a lot of dial problems...maybe I've just seen bad examples, but this is number 3 out of maybe 10 I have looked at in person.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Kirk B said:


> Just FYI, price dropped again another $35 to $678 for the Zodiac Astrographic. I wonder how low it will go... I purchased a couple Zodiac Jet-O-Matics this way last year on Amazon when they just kept dropping the price every day. I've never seen them that cheap since.


This is how I ended up with a brand new aquaracer in January. Amazon had the returned watches from Christmas they were trying to move back out and kept dropping prices on random models every few days. It must have been an algorithm because it dropped like clockwork by $30-50 every 3-4 days. I'm excited for the after Christmas sales!


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

I think you should be in love by now so if you aren't, you'd better get your money back now because you won't come close if you try to sell it on the market.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

It's at the upper end of what many will consider 'affordable', but Touch Of Modern is currently running a sale on Longines and there are some absolute gems in there.

For example, I've ordered one of these white dial Conquest Classics. $1499 for a 39mm automatic sport watch with a solid 18k rose gold bezel and crown and heavily swaged gold centre links is ridiculous cheap, especially since it appears it's coming with the 2 year AD warranty. There's like $450-ish raw material worth of gold in that bezel alone, let alone the rest of the watch - normally you're only getting gold plate until WAY higher than this.

White and black dial variants available at time of me writing this post but doubt they'll last long :

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/longines/longines-conquest-automatic-l3-676-5-56-7-store-display
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/longines/longines-conquest-automatic-l3-676-5-76-7-store-display


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Couple of other gems from that Longines sale :

Beautiful little 37mm Flagship slimline mechanical chronograph for only $1149 :

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/longines/longines-flagship-automatic-l4-718-4-21-2-store-display

















And a nice 41mm St Imier chronograph which, at $1499, is likely the cheapest you'll find a Swiss-made column wheel chronograph new anywhere, let alone a decent brand one on a bracelet.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...t-imier-automatic-l2-752-4-73-6-store-display


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

(NOT A DEAL) Meanwhile, I almost cried when I saw this - someone managed to grab a Heritage Automatic 38.5mm dress watch in solid, yes solid 18k gold case, for $1499.... there's well over $1000 worth of gold in that case alone, you're essentially getting the watch itself for free...

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/longines/longines-heritage-automatic-l4-785-8-73-2-store-display


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bargains in this thread need not be confined to Affordables. Any bargain can be posted, whatever the price. 

Moderators have designated this thread to be the one all-WUS thread for the posting of non-sponsor sale items, whatever the price.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> It was $109 shipped just a couple of weeks ago.
> https://slickdeals.net/f/10914507-b...ecisionist-leather-strap-watch-104-99-shipped
> 
> And it was down in the $140 range on Amazon for a good bit of 2017
> ...


Currently $100 on bracelet from watcheshalfprice (https://www.ebay.com/itm/292173541536), though I think it has been as low as $90.


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Bargains in this thread need not be confined to Affordables. Any bargain can be posted, whatever the price.
> 
> Moderators have designated this thread to be the one all-WUS thread for the posting of non-sponsor sale items, whatever the price.


a man my brother last few months its been bulova and few other brands im not interested in it was more diverse at this time last year


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

96b213 for $105 at WHP

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...d=282687344075&_trksid=p2059210.c100148.m2813


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

The 96B260 has dropped by another $10 to $150 at watcheshalfprice: https://www.ebay.com.au/292158967585









Area Trend has the 97B128 for $63: https://www.ebay.com.au/131664370853


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> (NOT A DEAL) Meanwhile, I almost cried when I saw this - someone managed to grab a Heritage Automatic 38.5mm dress watch in solid, yes solid 18k gold case, for $1499.... there's well over $1000 worth of gold in that case alone, you're essentially getting the watch itself for free...
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/longines/longines-heritage-automatic-l4-785-8-73-2-store-display
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if there is that much gold in those. To get $1000 of gold you would need about 1.25 oz of 18k, do you think it weighs that much? I've never thought about the weight of a bezel or an empty case.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> I'm not sure if there is that much gold in those. To get $1000 of gold you would need about 1.25 oz of 18k, do you think it weighs that much? I've never thought about the weight of a bezel or an empty case.


1.25oz troy is only 39g, and I'd be pretty surprised if, given the case is gold and gold is much heavier than steel, there wasn't that relatively meagre amount of weight in the watch case.


----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> 96b213 for $105 at WHP
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...d=282687344075&_trksid=p2059210.c100148.m2813


Do these have the smooth sweeping hand by chance? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Davo_Aus said:


> Do these have the smooth sweeping hand by chance?


Sure do


----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

eljay said:


> Sure do


Can u post the link it's not working for me for some reason thx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

eljay said:


> Currently $100 on bracelet from watcheshalfprice (https://www.ebay.com/itm/292173541536), though I think it has been as low as $90.


Just a minor clarification, the OP's watch has the all black dial while the one at WHP has dark blue swirl accents. Unless it is in direct light, it will appear black. During summer 2016, I bought the blue dial / bracelet model from WHP for $75. The watch was definitely a refurb / case demo model as there was a scratch on the case back. Saying all that, even at $100, this is a very nice watch. Very dressy. Bracelet is above average. Also, the earlier Precisionist like this were finished to a higher standard (though some were over the top gaudy and too large).


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

eljay said:


> The 96B260 has dropped by another $10 to $150 at watcheshalfprice: https://www.ebay.com.au/292158967585
> 
> View attachment 12718461


Another nice Precisionist with very high build quality...a whole lot of watch and a real bargain at $150. Saying that, I bought this a month or so ago and reluctantly returned it. Perhaps it is my aging eyes, but it was just too difficult to read. There is quite a bit going on within the dial that creates a lot of reflections. Combine that with the skeleton hands on the main dial and it just becomes a glittering mish mash, especially in bright direct light. I found that I would have to tilt the watch to minimize reflections to read the time. I have another similar watch, the Citizen AT8010-58E, that I rarely wear for the same reason, just not easy to read. I believe this photo (pulled from the web) says it all:


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Oris Sale at Touch of Modern

https://www.touchofmodern.com


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> Oris Sale at Touch of Modern
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com


You just beat me to posting this one, which includes several versions of the latest Aquis divers at ~50% off which is the lowest I've seen so far!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Laugh all you like, but I have a hunch that this is a very decent mechanical submariner homage for the price of a few drinks. It's on flash sale from gearbest: https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_655844.html?lkid=12267307


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> Laugh all you like, but I have a hunch that this is a very decent mechanical sub-mariner homage for the price of a few drinks. It's on flash sale from gearbest: https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_655844.html?lkid=12267307


What movement is it? Nh35?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

audio.bill said:


> You just beat me to posting this one, which includes several versions of the latest Aquis divers at ~50% off which is the lowest I've seen so far!


Yes, really solid prices. I thought the Chronoris was a steal until I saw it was the quartz version.

The Aquis date versions won't last long, I would own one except for the silly lugs. The silver and green 65's looks nice even at 43mm. Someone is gonna get a deal on a nice watch.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Laugh all you like, but I have a hunch that this is a very decent mechanical sub-mariner homage for the price of a few drinks. It's on flash sale from gearbest: https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_655844.html?lkid=12267307


And the bonus is that this one is an officially certified "Perlative Ceronometer". You can't find those just anywhere at any price....


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

And an optimistic 30m of water resistance, too! So it might survive if you sneeze on it or something.


----------



## MrNavyAndBrown (Feb 5, 2015)

The new Seiko Cocktail time are on over at MassDrop starting from $249.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-presage-cocktail-time-automatic-watch

Note: At checkout, choose between the SRPB43J1 Skydiving, SRPB41J1 Blue Moon (+ $5), SRPB44J1 Margarita (+ $30), and SRPB46J1 Manhattan (+ $60). Quantities of each are limited to 15 units.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

jcombs1 said:


> Yes, really solid prices. I thought the Chronoris was a steal until I saw it was the quartz version.
> 
> The Aquis date versions won't last long, I would own one except for the silly lugs. The silver and green 65's looks nice even at 43mm. Someone is gonna get a deal on a nice watch.


It IS a steal, and it's not quartz. Oris only makes mechanical watches.


----------



## Hughlysses (Sep 27, 2017)

Sale at Aragon: https://www.aragonwatch.com/12_DAYS_OF_DEALS_s/409.htm


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

I was just about to post this too... quick, someone buy all the blue ones out so that I can't.


MrNavyAndBrown said:


> The new Seiko Cocktail time are on over at MassDrop starting from $249.https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-presage-cocktail-time-automatic-watchNote: At checkout, choose between the SRPB43J1 Skydiving, SRPB41J1 Blue Moon (+ $5), SRPB44J1 Margarita (+ $30), and SRPB46J1 Manhattan (+ $60). Quantities of each are limited to 15 units.
> View attachment 12719071


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Absolutely good brother !

It does not mean I will buy it... But I can always window shopping it !












yankeexpress said:


> Bargains in this thread need not be confined to Affordables. Any bargain can be posted, whatever the price.
> 
> Moderators have designated this thread to be the one all-WUS thread for the posting of non-sponsor sale items, whatever the price.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Links... Pics ?.


audio.bill said:


> You just beat me to posting this one, which includes several versions of the latest Aquis divers at ~50% off which is the lowest I've seen so far!





jcombs1 said:


> Oris Sale at Touch of Modern
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

MrNavyAndBrown said:


> The new Seiko Cocktail time are on over at MassDrop starting from $249.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-presage-cocktail-time-automatic-watch
> 
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous. Skydiving and Blue Moon are already sold out.

Hoping the Manhattan sells out soon so I don't buy it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Size ?

Can't find it.

Real.pic.here...

It.even has a in house rotor...


ronragus said:


> What movement is it? Nh35?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk





Mike_1 said:


> Laugh all you like, but I have a hunch that this is a very decent mechanical sub-mariner homage for the price of a few drinks. It's on flash sale from gearbest: https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_655844.html?lkid=12267307


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> Size ?
> 
> Can't find it.
> 
> ...


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

goyoneuff said:


> Links... Pics ?.


You have to register on the Touch of Modern website in order to access their sales and pics.


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

So I finally got my Mondaine today (in snowmageddon II) thanks to this thread! I wonder who will hurt my wallet next


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

I like the Tevise divers, especially at under $20.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

These may sell out quickly, but I've seen this before, it's great news because it usually signals that the price will be starting to settle at this price point moving forward. Finally these new cocktails will be in the mid $200 range!! At least that's what I'm hoping.



skyleth said:


> I was just about to post this too... quick, someone buy all the blue ones out so that I can't.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

jcombs1 said:


> Oris Sale at Touch of Modern
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com


Son of a..... I just ordered an Aquis on eBay last night for what I thought was a good price. Looks like I'm calling first thing Monday morning to cancel that order.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

The limited edition oris aquis staghorn at $1149 on bracelet from ToMo is a great deal. That's among my favorite aquis colors. The black and white new model aquis at $899 is also a steal, but if you want the bracelet it would be cheaper to just buy it on bracelet and grab the rubber strap separately. I love the bracelet on my aquis. Sorry, still haven't figured out how to post pics since the interface changed on my phone.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Is there a discount code for Aragon that’s working at the moment?


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

Loving my Mondaine perfect casual watch!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

At the time of posting, you have 7 mins left. https://www.aragonwatch.com/12_DAYS_OF_DEALS_s/409.htm



Elkins45 said:


> Is there a discount code for Aragon that's working at the moment?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

At the time of posting, you have 7 mins left. https://www.aragonwatch.com/12_DAYS_OF_DEALS_s/409.htm



Elkins45 said:


> Is there a discount code for Aragon that's working at the moment?


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

$729 for this wolf winder on ToMo


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mannal said:


> At the time of posting, you have 7 mins left. https://www.aragonwatch.com/12_DAYS_OF_DEALS_s/409.htm


But that is only Day 1 of...12... in a few minutes there will be more deals.. .right?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

justin86 said:


> Son of a..... I just ordered an Aquis on eBay last night for what I thought was a good price. Looks like I'm calling first thing Monday morning to cancel that order.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Canceling the black and white in favor of the black and orange? Or going black on rubber?


----------



## zgallant (Jun 4, 2015)

MrNavyAndBrown said:


> The new Seiko Cocktail time are on over at MassDrop starting from $249.
> 
> Note: At checkout, choose between the SRPB43J1 Skydiving, SRPB41J1 Blue Moon (+ $5), SRPB44J1 Margarita (+ $30), and SRPB46J1 Manhattan (+ $60). Quantities of each are limited to 15 units.
> 
> ...


Ugh the one time these finally go on sale, I miss it. Thanks for posting. Although my personal favorite is the SRPB77 but I never see it go on sale.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Yours ?

What is ticking inside? Seiko ?.


Cvp33 said:


> I like the Tevise divers, especially at under $20.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Can you please educate me ?

What is gear best ? 
Any promo. Code on top ? 
Ebates ?

Cherrios.


Mike_1 said:


> Laugh all you like, but I have a hunch that this is a very decent mechanical sub-mariner homage for the price of a few drinks. It's on flash sale from gearbest: https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_655844.html?lkid=12267307


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Day 2 https://www.aragonwatch.com/12_DAYS_OF_DEALS_s/409.htm



Elkins45 said:


> Is there a discount code for Aragon that's working at the moment?


----------



## geohook (Mar 29, 2015)

justin86 said:


> Son of a..... I just ordered an Aquis on eBay last night for what I thought was a good price. Looks like I'm calling first thing Monday morning to cancel that order.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I looked at the Visconti watches. Love the design, very different.

This website may be the worst thing to happen to my checkbook in a while.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

mplsabdullah said:


> Canceling the black and white in favor of the black and orange? Or going black on rubber?


Lol, yes that was the idea, but the more I looked at the orange I decided I liked the white more. I'm very indecisive, which is why I own multiple colors of the same watch. I canceled the touch of modern order and am keeping the jomashop. I really have a problem.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

justin86 said:


> Lol, yes that was the idea, but the more I looked at the orange I decided I liked the white more. I'm very indecisive, which is why I own multiple colors of the same watch. I canceled the touch of modern order and am keeping the jomashop. I really have a problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I prefer the white quite a bit over the orange as well. If the white version was that price I might have found it hard to resist. The one you posted yesterday was already difficult enough to pass. I really want an aquis however they are bit large for me. Heard about another 40mm run next year. I'll likely go that route.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

To piggyback on the Oris theme, Certified Watch Store seems to have a decent selection at competitive prices.

Enjoy the hunt: https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watch-brands/oris.html


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Gearbest are one of the largest (perhaps the largest?) Chinese online shops. They have several warehouses in different parts of the world.

There are some promo codes for them that are worth trying, but they don't always work for flash sale items. You could try this one: menswatchesoff (There are others, like: GB8%). I was reading online reviews for this watch and a youtuber says the bracelet has solid links and is very well-finished. If that's true, it makes it worth most of the price on its own.



goyoneuff said:


> Can you please educate me ?
> 
> What is gear best ?
> Any promo. Code on top ?
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't think there is any way it can be a Seiko movement at $16.99. It must surely be a Chinese movement. My thinking is that it might be better than bottom-grade. It certainly looks nicely decorated for the price.


ronragus said:


> What movement is it? Nh35?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

For those looking for a good, inexpensive digital either for themselves or a kid. The DW-9052 is at a low $33.99 from the bay. The blue has sold out so only the black remains. This is cheaper than the DW-5600E last week.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...-Color/132416653034?_trkparms=5079:5000006437


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

RBLAINE said:


> To piggyback on the Oris theme, Certified Watch Store seems to have a decent selection at competitive prices.
> 
> Enjoy the hunt: https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watch-brands/oris.html


Can def attest to their great Oris deals. Picked up this propilot on bracelet for 712 from their clearence section.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

RBLAINE said:


> To piggyback on the Oris theme, Certified Watch Store seems to have a decent selection at competitive prices.
> 
> Enjoy the hunt: https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watch-brands/oris.html


Be very very careful when dealing with them. Just be careful. Some very shady practices have been brought up in various forums.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Rivarama said:


> Saw this deal and went for it and ugh I really like it but man the dial sucks. One piece of lume has a line through it another has a little blob next to it (like a Vostok), there is a spec of black dust and the minute hand is scratched in three places. This all sounds worse than it is but damn, if this watch was perfect $300 and whatever I paid would have been a steal. I am not sure what I should do...I think they are sold out...could I get a discount? Seems like FC and Alpina have a lot of dial problems...maybe I've just seen bad examples, but this is number 3 out of maybe 10 I have looked at in person.
> View attachment 12718259


Sounds like the watch has been opened for repair of some sort and all those blemishes were left by the "watchmaker"....


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

This Oris Audi is $749 on amazon, haven't seen it this low.










https://www.amazon.com/Oris-Swiss-S...rd_wg=Z5EnP&psc=1&refRID=BVY3Z343HZG1H8Z4S1KA


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

thechin said:


> This Oris Audi is $749 on amazon, haven't seen it this low.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been even lower recently on ToM and I think Evine also. 75% off is becoming the new normal for Oris.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

thechin said:


> Sounds like the watch has been opened for repair of some sort and all those blemishes were left by the "watchmaker"....


I am not sure the watch has been opened. I see no damage to the case and as for the lume I can't imagine watchmaker causing a stray blob...unless they were reluming the markers for some reason. Also the crown has a little defect in the cap...don't know if it's ceramic but there is a little line at the corner of the red Alpina triangle.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

City74 said:


> Be very very careful when dealing with them. Just be careful. Some very shady practices have been brought up in various forums.


Could you elaborate please? Genuinely curious. I've bought (and returned) a few watches with them, and every single transaction has happened without any issues.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

Some lucky bastid got a Steinhart ocean one 39 and a Parnis miyota datejust-like watch for $300 shipped about an hour ago on ebay


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I found a Victorinox INOX with stainless steel bracelet at TJ Maxx for $129.99. The MSRP was $625.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

There were two threads ( I responded to both) circulating over the last week. One thread was started in 2014 and the other was fairly recent. Nothing new. Peoples exceptions were not getting met and they let the world know. If you expect AD service at gray-market prices, you need to correctly set your exceptions:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/creation-watches-response-1190066-11.html#post44685393
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-u...tory-buyer-beware-4582413-5.html#post44697485

My $.02

Edit: Keep going - I crossed my dealers but same logic applies.



raheelc said:


> Could you elaborate please? Genuinely curious. I've bought (and returned) a few watches with them, and every single transaction has happened without any issues.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

mannal said:


> There were two threads ( I responded to both) circulating over the last week. One thread was started in 2014 and the other was fairly recent. Nothing new. Peoples exceptions were not getting met and they let the world know. If you expect AD service at gray-market prices, you need to correctly set your exceptions:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/creation-watches-response-1190066-11.html#post44685393
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-u...tory-buyer-beware-4582413-5.html#post44697485
> ...


The link the other member posted was for certified watch store. And your links are for creation watches. Ive never ordered from creation watches so can't comment on how they are 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Opp's.  Same rules apply. I'm battling a nasty cold and it appears to-be impacting my WISdom.



raheelc said:


> The link the other member posted was for certified watch store. And your links are for creation watches. Ive never ordered from creation watches so can't comment on how they are
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KerrySurfer (Dec 9, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up on the Wenger from Amazon, managed to pick it up for €35! New to the forum and watch collecting in general, think it's gonna become an expensive hobby! :-d


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

My lake house leathers Black Friday order finally arrived. Decent strap. Comfortable out of the box. Kind of thin. We will see how it holds up.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

"Thanks for the heads up on the Wenger from Amazon, managed to pick it up for €35! New to the forum and watch collecting in general, think it's gonna become an expensive hobby!"

a link please


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Davo_Aus said:


> Can u post the link it's not working for me for some reason thx


The link to what?


----------



## Zulu15 (Nov 9, 2015)

mleok said:


> I found a Victorinox INOX with stainless steel bracelet at TJ Maxx for $129.99. The MSRP was $625.


Wonder if its a pricing error , bracelet versions go for 300+ usually.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Naw... It's just your concept of what is expensive gradually goes up 


frogles said:


> "Thanks for the heads up on the Wenger from Amazon, managed to pick it up for €35! New to the forum and watch collecting in general, think it's gonna become an expensive hobby!"
> 
> a link please


Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

mleok said:


> I found a Victorinox INOX with stainless steel bracelet at TJ Maxx for $129.99. The MSRP was $625.


Was it some kind of crazy one of a kind clearance? Or were there multiple?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

NOT A DEAL

My Black Friday was all about straps. Waiting on Lakehouse still, but my order from Cheapest Natos arrived yesterday, so today I'm trying them out on the watches I bought them for. Really digging the blue suede. A lot. The brown leather on the Timex is thin, which suits a light watch, I think. Not sure how I feel about the black w/red on the Stargate; the red doesn't complement it like I thought it would. For $52 (there were three 18mm natos in the order as well), I have no complaints.

ETA: All of these have quick-release spring bars. I'm not sure I'm a fan, because it limits being able to use fatter ones. Have any of you guys had issues with them, or just removed them and replaced them with regular ones?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

mleok said:


> I found a Victorinox INOX with stainless steel bracelet at TJ Maxx for $129.99. The MSRP was $625.


Oh, man. Now you are making me think I should take a drive to my local TJ Maxx. I've always liked those, but not for their normal price. But for $130? Wow!


----------



## KerrySurfer (Dec 9, 2017)

It's post number 17003 a few pages back (posted by Lancman). Afraid I can't post links yet. You can also search Amazon UK for "Wenger 01.0441.145". I used an Amazon £6 promo code to get it to that price.



frogles said:


> "Thanks for the heads up on the Wenger from Amazon, managed to pick it up for €35! New to the forum and watch collecting in general, think it's gonna become an expensive hobby!"
> 
> a link please


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Plenty more on this watch, including photos, in the AliEx thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489.html Some good, some bad...



Mike_1 said:


> Laugh all you like, but I have a hunch that this is a very decent mechanical submariner homage for the price of a few drinks. It's on flash sale from gearbest: https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_655844.html?lkid=12267307


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

KerrySurfer said:


> It's post number 17003 a few pages back (posted by Lancman). Afraid I can't post links yet. You can also search Amazon UK for "Wenger 01.0441.145". I used an Amazon £6 promo code to get it to that price.


This looks similar to that one but has a different model code.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wenger-Fie...408098&hash=item3f8b76bc3a:g:zE8AAOSwa81aBLWM


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

Techme said:


> Plenty more on this watch, including photos, in the AliEx thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489.html Some good, some bad...


Hard to beat give it's on a flash sale for like $17 shipped


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Fortis Terrestis Founder limited Edition automatic watch

Great looking piece at 40mm.

£499 inc delivery at tkmaxx.com

Seen it on eBay Germany and sellng for 2k+. Last one sold my same seller on ebay.de for just under £700.

https://www.tkmaxx.com/uk/en/christ...ition-brown-leather-analogue-watch/p/76224819

Also ladies Eterna contessa watch for £349.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Fortis terrestis LE









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

dt75 said:


> Was it some kind of crazy one of a kind clearance? Or were there multiple?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


My TJ max had 3 black dial / bracelet Inox's for $129
they now have 2 
Cassleberry FL


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

BTerry2233 said:


> My TJ max had 3 black dial / bracelet Inox's for $129
> they now have 2
> Cassleberry FL


I'll be checking my local one ASAP.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

zgallant said:


> Ugh the one time these finally go on sale, I miss it. Thanks for posting. Although my personal favorite is the SRPB77 but I never see it go on sale.


$265 on eBay - 2% Ebates cashback = $259.70 plus eBay bucks

I don't see it getting too much lower than this...?

I put it on a one piece zulu:


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Fortis Terrestis Founder limited Edition automatic watch
> 
> Great looking piece at 40mm.
> 
> ...


Good find. I'm going to sleep on that one.

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

BTerry2233 said:


> My TJ max had 3 black dial / bracelet Inox's for $129
> they now have 2
> Cassleberry FL


Pictures please.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Delete


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio Edifice Marine Men's EFM100D-1A4V Quartz Rotating Bezel Black Dial Watch, new with tags, *$59.99* & free shipping from watcheshalfprice, $88+ elsewhere.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Edif...-Rotating-Bezel-Black-Dial-Watch/292202318022

WUS unboxing and lume shots:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/black-x-orange-x-silver-efm100d-1a4v-eddy-diver-836740.html


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> $265 on eBay - 2% Ebates cashback = $259.70 plus eBay bucks
> 
> I don't see it getting too much lower than this...?
> 
> ...


That is actually a good deal! Thanks.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

dt75 said:


> Was it some kind of crazy one of a kind clearance? Or were there multiple?


There was just one INOX, but they had a number of other quartz Victorinoxes, and it was their regular price, not a clearance price.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Zulu15 said:


> Wonder if its a pricing error , bracelet versions go for 300+ usually.


This is a photo of the watch and the price tags.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

mleok said:


> This is a photo of the watch and the price tags.
> 
> View attachment 12720993


I think you win today's bargain hunt.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## zgallant (Jun 4, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> $265 on - 2% Ebates cashback = $259.70 plus eBay bucks
> 
> I don't see it getting too much lower than this...?
> 
> ...


Thanks! Is luxe-time a reputed seller around here like watchgooroo? Has 100% rating. Btw it looks awesome with that Zulu, where did you get it?

And what's everyone's opinion on the blue moon vs the srpb77?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Pics ??


BTerry2233 said:


> My TJ max had 3 black dial / bracelet Inox's for $129
> they now have 2
> Cassleberry FL





dt75 said:


> I'll be checking my local one ASAP.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Re: the inox

Unfortunately I only found this for $139 at my local tj maxx

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-241711-Alliance-Analog-Display/dp/B010GGTXAK

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

Been looking for a deal on one of these INOX for a year now (since BF 2016). Good find!


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

KidThunder said:


> Been looking for a deal on one of these INOX for a year now (since BF 2016). Good find!


Man I wish they'd make an auto inox though

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

dt75 said:


> Man I wish they'd make an auto inox though


I would like to see an automatic watch survive a drop from a 3 story building.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

zgallant said:


> Thanks! Is luxe-time a reputed seller around here like watchgooroo? Has 100% rating. Btw it looks awesome with that Zulu, where did you get it?
> 
> And what's everyone's opinion on the blue moon vs the srpb77?


3-ring zulu about $15 everywhere: Crown & Buckle, Amazon, Panatime

Blue Moon - have that one too. Put it on the C&B anchorage strap for now but it's one of those watches that I think will look good on just about anything.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Tissot Le Locle Powermatic 80 Automatic Mens Watch - Choose color, T006.407.16.033.00 (white), 39mm, *$299.99* on Jomashop's ebay page, $339.99 on their site. Why would they do that?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tissot-Le-...utomatic-Mens-Watch-Choose-color/182875018013


----------



## zgallant (Jun 4, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> 3-ring zulu about $15 everywhere:
> 
> Blue Moon - have that one too. Put it on the C&B anchorage strap for now but it's one of those watches that I think will look good on just about anything.
> 
> View attachment 12721243


Thanks, I pulled the trigger!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Tissot Le Locle Powermatic 80 Automatic Mens Watch - Choose color, T006.407.16.033.00 (white), 39mm, *$299.99* on Jomashop's ebay page, $339.99 on their site. Why would they do that?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tissot-Le-...utomatic-Mens-Watch-Choose-color/182875018013
> 
> View attachment 12721247


Bracelet version is *$329.99* if you prefer.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tissot-Le-...hoose-color-/382272152952?_trksid=p5731.m3795


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

mleok said:


> This is a photo of the watch and the price tags.
> 
> View attachment 12720993


Hm, "Compare at $165" ?!?!
I think some poor slob put the wrong price tag on this one, oh well, a deal is a deal


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Hamilton Men's American Classic Valiant Auto Watch H39515133, Stainless Steel Case, Stainless Steel Bracelet, Swiss Mechanical Automatic, Sapphire Crystal, 50m WR, 40mm *$298*, $399 on ebay, more on Amazon:

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...c/american-classic-valiant-auto/H39515133.pid










Likewise, Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Watch H70455523, automatic, exhibition back, 38mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal, *$289*, $395+ on ebay and elsewhere:

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-field/H70455523.pid


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

mleok said:


> I would like to see an automatic watch survive a drop from a 3 story building.


If you're wearing that watch, you have bigger problems.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Rocat said:


> JCome on Bulova! Honestly, who makes a bracelet with no micro adjustments?


Omega. :-(


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Four JeanRichards between $700 and $800 at Ashford, one on bracelet. Googling around, they looked like good deals:

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/..._sortOption=SO_currentPrice&trackUsrOptn=true










EDIT: I also found a new JR diver on ebay for $799:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/JeanRichar...140-11-611-ac6d-Brand-New-in-Box/301392653159


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

AJ_Atlanta said:


> Hard to beat give it's on a flash sale for like $17 shipped


For $20 I️ gave it a shot. I've wasted more on less. Excited to see how I️ feel once I️ open it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

BostonCharlie said:


> If you're wearing that watch, you have bigger problems.


I guess the same can be said for watches that are water resistant to 1200m.


----------



## Zulu15 (Nov 9, 2015)

mleok said:


> This is a photo of the watch and the price tags.
> 
> View attachment 12720993


One of the best deals i saw in this thread probably , congrats.

Sent from my SM-G900FQ using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*FLASH SALE!*_

*SKMEI 1122 - $6.99
*This is basically the popular model 1025, with the addition of a pedometer function.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Less than a hundred for a hi freq watch. Is this a deal?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252367905632









Pardon my English.

Cheers.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Helm Vanuatu is back in stock for those interested.










http://helmwatches.com/vanuatu.html?m


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Techme said:


> Plenty more on this watch, including photos, in the AliEx thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489.html Some good, some bad...


Isnt there an Ali.......s thread for this stuff?
Way too much ali junk clogging this thread up, i realise its not you, just a general comment.
A junk chinese sub clone worth $2 to make that has a 30m water resist and looks like its out of an xmas bonbon is not a bargain at $20. 
Maybe its a bargain in the best of Ali thread i dont know.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

OfficerCamp said:


> Helm Vanuatu is back in stock for those interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just had a look at these guys website, 2 very nice watches, certainly look well built, and very fair prices too, thanks for putting this up, ill definitely be keeping an eye on them.


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

OfficerCamp said:


> Helm Vanuatu is back in stock for those interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Picked one up Friday evening!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Tres said:


> Less than a hundred for a hi freq watch. Is this a deal?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252367905632
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's a deal. It's about as low as that model gets.

For comparative purposes, the watch is $10 higher on the Creation Watches website.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Just had a look at these guys website, 2 very nice watches, certainly look well built, and very fair prices too, thanks for putting this up, ill definitely be keeping an eye on them.


I have the Vanuatu and I can attest it's certainly a very well built watch, especially at its price point. One of my favourites; it looks different good on bracelet and even on the chunky leather straps they sell. Oh yeah, their straps are all good value too. I have the canvas and leather ones.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

So glad to look through my spam folder as i found their notification email in there!

Ordered a black date/black bezel with extras!



OfficerCamp said:


> Helm Vanuatu is back in stock for those interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Tres said:


> Less than a hundred for a hi freq watch. Is this a deal?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252367905632
> 
> ...


Yes, that's about as low as I have seen it. It's also a really great watch.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Reporting in from the tjmaxx in Manhattan, NY on 6th avenue. 129 as well. New shipment. They have 3 in stock.









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> Reporting in from the tjmaxx in Manhattan, NY on 6th avenue. 129 as well. New shipment. They have 3 in stock.
> 
> From Rick's LG G6


Ahhhh man.. I rushed to my local Tjmaxx last night and they didn't had the Inox. just the citizens which I saw and bought one last time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

gormless said:


> I have the Vanuatu and I can attest it's certainly a very well built watch, especially at its price point. One of my favourites; it looks different good on bracelet and even on the chunky leather straps they sell. Oh yeah, their straps are all good value too. I have the canvas and leather ones.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


No offence, i appreciate you like it but it would have cost them $2 to make, if that, how can it be a very well built watch?
I suppose we all have a different scope for whats well built.
It doesnt look very good to me, it cant be very well built either even for a clone, its rated to 30m.
Whats the screw down crown like? why is it only rated to 30m?
Im not bashing anybody who buys these or cheap watches, i love affordables, im just commenting on the watch.
cheers

EDIT, talking about a different watch here lol, my fault, its late, my apologies.


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

Cobia said:


> No offence, i appreciate you like it but it would have cost them $2 to make, if that, how can it be a very well built watch?
> I suppose we all have a different scope for whats well built.
> It doesnt look very good to be, it cant be very well built either even for a clone, its rated to 30m.
> Whats the screw down crown like? why is it only rated to 30m?
> ...


I think we are talking about two different watches?

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

gormless said:


> I think we are talking about two different watches?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Im talking about the $20 tevise a few pages back.

Anyways, apologies to all for going off the bargain topic a bit there, back to the bargains.


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Im talking about the $20 tevise a few pages back.


I know but I quoted your post on Helm watches?

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## claus1100xx (Jan 13, 2017)

For those of you looking for Sapphire crystals - Crystaltimes is running a 15-20% promo right now

https://crystaltimes.net/


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

gormless said:


> I know but I quoted your post on Helm watches?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Haha my apologies mate, its very late here, 2am, im just about to go to bed, because both names are unfamiliar to me somehow in my head i confused them, my apologies.
The helms look great
cheers


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Haha my apologies mate, its very late here, 2am, im just about to go to bed, because both names are unfamiliar to me somehow in my head i confused them, my apologies.
> The helms look great
> cheers


The helm is exceptional value and quality for the money. Chunky design but isnt huge on the wrist. Check them out if you get a chance.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Just had a look at these guys website, 2 very nice watches, certainly look well built, and very fair prices too, thanks for putting this up, ill definitely be keeping an eye on them.


I bought one last spring and can attest to their quality. A well built, no nonsense design, with fantastic lume. I purchased both bezels (steel and black) as well as the bracelet and have worn it in a number of configurations. You won't regret it. If you do, it's a popular model and is easily flipped.


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Haha my apologies mate, its very late here, 2am, im just about to go to bed, because both names are unfamiliar to me somehow in my head i confused them, my apologies.
> The helms look great
> cheers


No worries. You're not far off from me. It's nearly midnight here.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

CDawson said:


> I bought one last spring and can attest to their quality. A well built, no nonsense design, with fantastic lume. I purchased both bezels (steel and black) as well as the bracelet and have worn it in a number of configurations. You won't regret it. If you do, it's a popular model and is easily flipped.


FYI they have a blue Khuraburi coming in 1st qtr

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Whats the deal with these two watches s????


MstrDabbles said:


> Reporting in from the tjmaxx in Manhattan, NY on 6th avenue. 129 as well. New shipment. They have 3 in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ossamanity said:


> Ahhhh man.. I rushed to my local Tjmaxx last night and they didn't had the Inox. just the citizens which I saw and bought one last time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Isnt there an Ali.......s thread for this stuff?
> Way too much ali junk clogging this thread up, i realise its not you, just a general comment.
> A junk chinese sub clone worth $2 to make that has a 30m water resist and looks like its out of an xmas bonbon is not a bargain at $20.
> Maybe its a bargain in the best of Ali thread i dont know.


If it makes you feel better you could put a fashion brand name on it and change the MSRP to $299


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

goyoneuff said:


> Whats the deal with these two watches s????


They tell time.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Anybody that ordered an Oris from ToM should see if they can cancel and reorder.


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

CDawson said:


> I bought one last spring and can attest to their quality. A well built, no nonsense design, with fantastic lume. I purchased both bezels (steel and black) *as well as the bracelet* and have worn it in a number of configurations. You won't regret it. If you do, it's a popular model and is easily flipped.


To clarify, it comes with the bracelet. I added an additional canvas strap.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

CDawson said:


> I bought one last spring and can attest to their quality. A well built, no nonsense design, with fantastic lume. I purchased both bezels (steel and black) as well as the bracelet and have worn it in a number of configurations. You won't regret it. If you do, it's a popular model and is easily flipped.


Thanks CD and valuewatchguy, im definitely onto them now guys, thanks for the heads up they look solid, ive got their website bookmarked, there was a nice orange bezel/orange minutes hand there but sold out.
For the specs and heft they seem priced very fairly, definitely on the radar now, cheers


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Invicta Men's 8932 Pro Diver Collection Silver-Tone Watch, quartz *$38.99* & free shipping, free returns from Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Dive...7E/ref=lp_17360815011_1_8/144-1121793-0549717

Invicta 8926OB Pro Diver Stainless Steel Automatic Watch with Link Bracelet: *$56.24*:

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8926OB-Stainless-Automatic-Bracelet/dp/B000JQFX1G/


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

AJ_Atlanta said:


> If it makes you feel better you could put a fashion brand name on it and change the MSRP to $299


Thats ok by me if you like wearing it better that way, i wouldnt wear either, and wouldnt recommend fashion watches or Ali express watches to anybody, especially fellow enthusiasts looking for a decent watch on a watch forum.

Have you seen the ''best of ali express blog'? i just had a look out of interest.

A bunch of guys talking about ordering cheap $20 chinese junk, a name off being direct copies, but at the same time they are warning each other about receiving counterfeit/fake copys of the $20 chinese junk, some saying on certain brands itys a 50/50 chance you get a fake LOL, its a comedy.

The threads laughable and full of talk about fakes and junk, surely thats not good stuff to recommend to anybody?, especially guys looking to get into the hobby, its a poor look on WUS imo and the whole hobby.
That stuff and the ali and likes watches should be kept in that thread surely? thats why there is that thread.

cheers


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> FYI they have a blue Khuraburi coming in 1st qtr
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Great solid watches, my first Helm watch and also first with a 10 o'clock crown.









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The Citizen Grand Classic is a forum favorite and $415 is the lowest it has ever been on Amazon. Or pretty much anywhere else. Ships and sold by Amazon and includes 5 year Citizen warranty.

https://camelcamelcamel.com/Citizen-NB0040-58E-Signature-Collection-Automatic/product/B0091N5H6Y

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-NB0040-58E-Signature-Collection-Automatic/dp/B0091N5H6Y


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

MstrDabbles said:


> Reporting in from the tjmaxx in Manhattan, NY on 6th avenue. 129 as well. New shipment. They have 3 in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were all 3 the blue or slate grey? Only $129? May have to take a walk down later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

BTerry2233 said:


> My TJ max had 3 black dial / bracelet Inox's for $129
> they now have 2
> Cassleberry FL


A local TJ Maxx routinely has very good prices on Victorinox and Wenger quartz, as well as Fossil autos, G-Shocks, Citizen, occasional Bulova, and various fashion watches. For example, they had a Wenger Sea Force recently for I think $50.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

I love my Vanuatu. It's definitely one I will not be letting go. I got it because of its resemblance to the Sinn U-1. Even if I ever get the Sinn, I'll be keeping the Helm.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Mrxnyc said:


> Were all 3 the blue or slate grey? Only $129? May have to take a walk down later.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All blue. There were some nice citizens there as well.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The thing is, whether or not you like cheap watches yourself, there are plenty of people who do. And for those people and others, the distinction between a homage watch and a fake watch is an important one.



Cobia said:


> Thats ok by me if you like wearing it better that way, i wouldnt wear either, and wouldnt recommend fashion watches or Ali express watches to anybody, especially fellow enthusiasts looking for a decent watch on a watch forum.
> 
> Have you seen the ''best of ali express blog'? i just had a look out of interest.
> 
> ...


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Thats ok by me if you like wearing it better that way, i wouldnt wear either, and wouldnt recommend fashion watches or Ali express watches to anybody, especially fellow enthusiasts looking for a decent watch on a watch forum.
> 
> Have you seen the ''best of ali express blog'? i just had a look out of interest.
> 
> ...


You are right in that those issues are discussed on the Ali.... thread.

The thread also includes some real gems. There are original designs, some that are not any more derivative of classics that any other brand, interesting bargains, and critical reviews (e.g., Gedeminas' video reviews). There are also injections of humor, e.g., "slainless steel" and such.

I don't think a $30 discount on a Tevise is any less remarkable on a bargains thread than a $20 discount on a $120 Bulova.

Looking at this one right now: ($60 on Amazon, learned of it on the Ali thread)


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Day 3 https://www.aragonwatch.com/12_DAYS_OF_DEALS_s/409.htm


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Thats ok by me if you like wearing it better that way, i wouldnt wear either, and wouldnt recommend fashion watches or Ali express watches to anybody, especially fellow enthusiasts looking for a decent watch on a watch forum.
> 
> Have you seen the ''best of ali express blog'? i just had a look out of interest.
> 
> ...


Good thing I'm not here to impress you, and don't give a crap what you think.

Cheers.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

This might need some vetting as I think this same watch was available for ToM a few weeks ago but can't remember at what price. It's the lowest price I can find on this watch atm at $608. White dial is a few $ more. Overstock's sales prices are not always competitive and that makes me second guess this deal.

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...PZTV4GVP4Q4&searchidx=1&keywords=&refinement=


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

mannal said:


> Day 3 https://www.aragonwatch.com/12_DAYS_OF_DEALS_s/409.htm


Who is buying those 55mm watches? I have never seen a real live human wearing a watch that big.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I've owned a few of his 45MM's (both brands) and find little to complain about. 55MM isn't for me but I have a few large friends that could pull it off.

I picked up this guy a few weeks ago.











Elkins45 said:


> Who is buying those 55mm watches? I have never seen a real live human wearing a watch that big.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Zelos is running a sale on some of their older models. Their black DLC Eagle is tempting.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Went over to my local TJ Maxx in search of the Victorinox as a Xmas gift for my brother. They didn't have any (Palatine, IL).

Had a ton of Citizens. Didn't look to deep. Got hooked by this Promaster for only $179! Even had the dive tank box!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> This might need some vetting as I think this same watch was available for ToM a few weeks ago but can't remember at what price. It's the lowest price I can find on this watch atm at $608. White dial is a few $ more. Overstock's sales prices are not always competitive and that makes me second guess this deal.
> 
> https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...PZTV4GVP4Q4&searchidx=1&keywords=&refinement=
> 
> View attachment 12722295


Bracelet version currently the Gemnation Deal of the Day at $495 before any cash back. Oris Rectangular Men's Watch Model: 56176574034MB


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Browsing around I stumbled upon this good looking watch, seems like a good deal. A break from the favorites around here.
Armand Nicolet M02 for $629 at Ashford.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Elkins45 said:


> Who is buying those 55mm watches? I have never seen a real live human wearing a watch that big.


Time to catch up on current events. They're back!


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

duplicate


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry. Phone error.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I.N.O.X 241723.1 at TJMAXX Hoffman Estates IL for $129. I had a $10 off coupon (cover most of the tax) but I passed. Usual Citizens and such. If you see something in the case you like, don't give up. If it sits in the case at the "normal" price to-long, the computer will tell them to put it on clearance.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

mannal said:


> Day 3 https://www.aragonwatch.com/12_DAYS_OF_DEALS_s/409.htm


Quite like this one.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

mannal said:


> Day 3 https://www.aragonwatch.com/12_DAYS_OF_DEALS_s/409.htm


I've had my eye on the DiveMaster with the 9100 for a while, but I swear they were priced lower than this all the time a year ago. Is there that big of a price difference between the Seiko NH36 and the Miyota 9100?

Should have just grabbed a Seiko DiveMaster. Can't go back now. LOL








Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

My Oris Calibre 111 arrived from certified watch store. Unfortunately there's a speck of dust under the crystal to the left of the power reserve hand. It's pretty small, I only noticed it once I took the watch outdoors. Will most likely be returning and looking for another one :-( probably won't find the same price again anytime soon.

How many of you would return a watch for something like this?









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Bracelet version currently the Gemnation Deal of the Day at $495 before any cash back. Oris Rectangular Men's Watch Model: 56176574034MB


Gemnation cashback: BeFrugal 9% (which would make the watch about $450), TopCashBack 7%

Leather strap version also available for $479 on eBay by Sigmatime.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Good thing I'm not here to impress you, and don't give a crap what you think.
> 
> Cheers.


Haha, a bit sensitive are we, you certainly do care or you wouldnt have bothered making the reply.
cheers and remember, the only one youve got to impress is you, id be very worried if you were here to impress anybody else.
cheers


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Thats ok by me if you like wearing it better that way, i wouldnt wear either, and wouldnt recommend fashion watches or Ali express watches to anybody, especially fellow enthusiasts looking for a decent watch on a watch forum.
> 
> Have you seen the ''best of ali express blog'? i just had a look out of interest.
> 
> ...


It was a significant deal posted in the deal thread. I have noticed that the site and it's users try to be careful to not pass too much judgement, if someone wants yet another sub look a like then so be it.

I don't get why anyone would waste their money on a microbrand but I don't pass judgement on them and I see their "deals" here all the time as expected


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

AJ_Atlanta said:


> It was a significant deal posted in the deal thread. I have noticed that the site and it's users try to be careful to not pass too much judgement, if someone wants yet another sub look a like then so be it.
> 
> I don't get why anyone would waste their money on a microbrand but I don't pass judgement on them and I see their "deals" here all the time as expected


Im warning people about the watches, not judging the people who buy them, and yes plenty of micros are overpriced and i mention that in threads, i just call a spade a spade.


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

A few black friday purchases:

Straps from cheapestnatostraps on the combat subs, it feels like the black one was made specifically for the goldeneye:









Terrascope from Ashford...I really like it, the strap looks nothing like what was pictured on the site, but I've ordered in a custom strap through etsy:


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

nordwulf said:


> The Citizen Grand Classic is a forum favorite and $415 is the lowest it has ever been on Amazon. Or pretty much anywhere else. Ships and sold by Amazon and includes 5 year Citizen warranty.
> 
> https://camelcamelcamel.com/Citizen-NB0040-58E-Signature-Collection-Automatic/product/B0091N5H6Y
> 
> ...


Fantastic price. For those who prefer the white dial, it's currently $395,

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-NB0040-58A-Signature-Collection-Stainless/dp/B0091N5H8M


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

claus1100xx said:


> For those of you looking for Sapphire crystals - Crystaltimes is running a 15-20% promo right now
> 
> https://crystaltimes.net/


So excited.... finally ready to pull the trigger on a sapphire for my Seiko Spork... and they stopped carrying it. o|

Thanks for the link, though!!!!


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Swayndo said:


> Quite like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one that stood out for me too.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Elkins45 said:


> Who is buying those 55mm watches? I have never seen a real live human wearing a watch that big.


I have one.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

2manywatchs said:


> I have one.


Sick bro

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

raheelc said:


> My Oris Calibre 111 arrived from certified watch store. Unfortunately there's a speck of dust under the crystal to the left of the power reserve hand. It's pretty small, I only noticed it once I took the watch outdoors. Will most likely be returning and looking for another one :-( probably won't find the same price again anytime soon.
> 
> How many of you would return a watch for something like this?


You know that's going to bug the crap out of you at that price point. Send it back.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

raheelc said:


> My Oris Calibre 111 arrived from certified watch store. Unfortunately there's a speck of dust under the crystal to the left of the power reserve hand. It's pretty small, I only noticed it once I took the watch outdoors. Will most likely be returning and looking for another one :-( probably won't find the same price again anytime soon.
> 
> How many of you would return a watch for something like this?
> 
> ...


I would send it to a trusted watch guy if you have one to get it removed. If it has 200m or higher wr, i would send it back.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Tanker G1 said:


> You know that's going to bug the crap out of you at that price point. Send it back.





MstrDabbles said:


> I would send it to a trusted watch guy if you have one to get it removed. If it has 200m or higher wr, i would send it back.
> 
> From Rick's LG G6


Thanks for the suggestions. I'm leaning towards sending it back, and just searching around for one on a bracelet instead. I'd ask them for an exchange but this was the last one they had in stock.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

raheelc said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I'm leaning towards sending it back, and just searching around for one on a bracelet instead. I'd ask them for an exchange but this was the last one they had in stock.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


I'm curious whether they would just pay for a watchmaker to remove the offending blemish?


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

PetWatch said:


> Browsing around I stumbled upon this good looking watch, seems like a good deal. A break from the favorites around here.
> Armand Nicolet M02 for $629 at Ashford.


I like it except for the day and date windows.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

hanshananigan said:


> I'm curious whether they would just pay for a watchmaker to remove the offending blemish?


Good point, but not sure if I would want a brand new watch opened up to remove some dust. Now if they considered offering a further discount then I may be tempted to keep it lol.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

mleok said:


> I found a Victorinox INOX with stainless steel bracelet at TJ Maxx for $129.99. The MSRP was $625.


The TJ Maxx in Draper, Utah had one Blue dial and one Black dial INOX for $129 as of this afternoon. And a Night Vision (model 241665, I think) for $159.

Also several Citizens, including what appeared to be an AT9010 for $179. Another store had a Navihawk AT (mesh bracelet version) for $259.

These two stores usually have nothing worthwhile.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

skriefal said:


> The TJ Maxx in Draper, Utah had one Blue dial and one Black dial INOX for $129 as of this afternoon. And a Night Vision (model 241665, I think) for $159.
> 
> Also several Citizens, including what appeared to be an AT9010 for $179. Another store had a Navihawk AT (mesh bracelet version) for $259.
> 
> These two stores usually have nothing worthwhile.


So jealous. I've been to 2 of 3 in my area so far. A 4th store is actually permanently closed, as I discovered when I drove up.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Guys... I really mean this: could anyone please explain to me ...

1. What is the watch in question ? The Inox?

2. What is so special about it?

3. What are the current prices ?

Oh, yeah... What is the Night Vision !

Cheers !


skriefal said:


> The TJ Maxx in Draper, Utah had one Blue dial and one Black dial INOX for $129 as of this afternoon. And a Night Vision (model 241665, I think) for $159.
> 
> Also several Citizens, including what appeared to be an AT9010 for $179. Another store had a Navihawk AT (mesh bracelet version) for $259.
> 
> These two stores usually have nothing worthwhile.





dt75 said:


> So jealous. I've been to 2 of 3 in my area so far. A 4th store is actually permanently closed, as I discovered when I drove up.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk





mannal said:


> I.N.O.X 241723.1 at TJMAXX Hoffman Estates IL for $129. I had a $10 off coupon (cover most of the tax) but I passed. Usual Citizens and such. If you see something in the case you like, don't give up. If it sits in the case at the "normal" price to-long, the computer will tell them to put it on clearance.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

goyoneuff said:


> Guys... I really mean this: could anyone please explain to me ...
> 
> 1. What is the watch in question ? The Inox?
> 
> ...


It's a rugged watch made by victorinox. It's quartz but I guess that's understandable given its purpose. They usually start at at least $250, but with non-metal straps. People have been finding metal bracelet versions for $139. It's basically a steal.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

goyoneuff said:


> 1. What is the watch in question ? The Inox?
> 2. What is so special about it?


Victorinox Inox:
https://www.jomashop.com/victorinox-watch-241724-1.html

Looks like a nice watch - but I can't really tell you what's special about it other than the current price.



> Oh, yeah... What is the Night Vision !


Victorinox Night Vision (has a pair of LEDs to illuminate the dial):
https://www.jomashop.com/victorinox-watch-241665.html


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you very much!

I got it now...

The white date killed for me at that position.

The night one seems actually useful.

Cheers for taking time to explain !

Thanks.

G.


dt75 said:


> It's a rugged watch made by victorinox. It's quartz but I guess that's understandable given its purpose. They usually start at at least $250, but with non-metal straps. People have been finding metal bracelet versions for $139. It's basically a steal.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk





skriefal said:


> Victorinox Inox:
> https://www.jomashop.com/victorinox-watch-241724-1.html
> 
> Looks like a nice watch - but I can't really tell you what's special about it other than the current price.
> ...


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

goyoneuff said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> I got it now...
> 
> ...


Happy hunting...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

If anyone sees an Inox on bracelet in a TJMaxx and decides to pass on it - please pm me. Will gladly send you funds and and a prepaid label shipping if you would be kind enough to pick one up for me 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> If anyone sees an Inox on bracelet in a TJMaxx and decides to pass on it - please pm me. Will gladly send you funds and and a prepaid label shipping if you would be kind enough to pick one up for me
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Ditto

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

dt75 said:


> Ditto
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Me three if you see the Victorinox Night Vision 241728 (Panda Chrono dial).

No TJ Maxxes (Maxxii?) in my area.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Flavor Flav got his clock stolen !


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The only INOX I could find at the TJ Maxx here was the FDNY version. One store had a ton of Wenger and Swiss Military watches out on a table for $40-60 each.

There were a few of these in blue and black on mesh stainless bracelets.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

solstice15 said:


> A few black friday purchases:
> Terrascope from Ashford...I really like it, the strap looks nothing like what was pictured on the site, but I've ordered in a custom strap through etsy:
> View attachment 12722597


I contemplated grabbing that one on rubber for $699 so I'd have the rubber strap and deployment clasp for the blue one I bought on bracelet. JR increased prices of the leather and rubber straps to $161 and $270 for the clasp + $20 shipping. the watch looks better in person, the contrast of the bezel really makes the polished surfaces shine. What strap seller from etsy did you use? It's a 25-21mm strap. I was considering going custom 25-20 on an omega style clasp.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Watcheshalfprice on eBay has some great deals right now on Casio G-Shock MTGS1000 "Twisted Metal" models. All $394.99, way lower than others.

MTGS1000BD-1A "Twisted black steel"
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens-M...f8312:g:3u0AAOSw9RNZy9wK:sc:Other!77084!US!-1









...and the all-silver models, regular or with red accents:
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens-M...d=302469055250&_trksid=p2056116.c100890.m2460


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Aragon's "Days of Christmas" sale today are the Divemasters with the Miyota 9100 movement. Only $195. All-lume or black dial, 50mm or the more-doable 45mm.

https://www.aragonwatch.com/Japanese_Miyota_9100_Automatic_Watch_p/a061blk.htm


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

Mechanicalworld said:


> I contemplated grabbing that one on rubber for $699 so I'd have the rubber strap and deployment clasp for the blue one I bought on bracelet. JR increased prices of the leather and rubber straps to $161 and $270 for the clasp + $20 shipping. the watch looks better in person, the contrast of the bezel really makes the polished surfaces shine. What strap seller from etsy did you use? It's a 25-21mm strap. I was considering going custom 25-20 on an omega style clasp.


I ordered from "TkachenkoLeather". I asked for black w/ grey stitching (25mm, 115 + 70) on one of the fold-over clasps he has. He shipped it out 2 days after the order, but it'll take a while to arrive from Ukraine. My first time ordering from etsy, so I'm curious to see how it turns out.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Regarding the TOM sales, there are some gorgeous looking Dreyfuss watches , but I never heard of that name, does anyone know what this movement is, some sort of "swiss made" chinese stuff perhaps??


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

thechin said:


> Regarding the TOM sales, there are some gorgeous looking Dreyfuss watches , but I never heard of that name, does anyone know what this movement is, some sort of "swiss made" chinese stuff perhaps??


This model has an Eterna movement. I'm a bit skeptical of the others.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for for posting this. Picked up a gwx-5600 for $72.99 -5% -2% cash back plus eBay bucks. So $68 roughly and I get to check out the mtg s1000 which is one I've always wanted to look at. Some other good g shock deals in the 5% off 2+ offer like the orange 5600 for $39.99.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

thechin said:


> Regarding the TOM sales, there are some gorgeous looking Dreyfuss watches , but I never heard of that name, does anyone know what this movement is, some sort of "swiss made" chinese stuff perhaps??


Another member posted about Dreyfuss watches on Amazon.it prior to Black Friday. I managed to get this for 200 euros so the prices on TOM are not good at all. If you like some model wait and you can probably get it on discount.









As far as build quality goes, I would say that it is easily better than all my Seikos and just a tad lower than my Eterna Kontiki.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> If anyone sees an Inox on bracelet in a TJMaxx and decides to pass on it - please pm me. Will gladly send you funds and and a prepaid label shipping if you would be kind enough to pick one up for me
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks Scott and and this thread - found one ;-)

WUS is sooo good like that 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

thechin said:


> Regarding the TOM sales, there are some gorgeous looking Dreyfuss watches , but I never heard of that name, does anyone know what this movement is, some sort of "swiss made" chinese stuff perhaps??


From what I've been able to determine Dreyfuss is the more "upscale" line of Rotary. Not too clear about the validity of their claim to being "Swiss Made" but they have some interesting designs. I like the appearance of their 1953 range which I would consider an homage with clear influences of some other classic designs:







They also have interesting Limited Edition pilot watch using an Eterna Calibre 39 mechanical movement as featured in this article.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

audio.bill said:


> From what I've been able to determine Dreyfuss is the more "upscale" line of Rotary. Not too clear about the validity of their claim to being "Swiss Made" but they have some interesting designs. I like the appearance of their 1953 range which I would consider an homage with clear influences of some other classic designs:
> View attachment 12723067
> 
> They also have interesting Limited Edition pilot watch using an Eterna Calibre 39 mechanical movement as featured in this article.
> ...


Scary article. Sounds like they got a bum early issue of the movement put into a case that flew by QC on the way to the review.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

thedius said:


> Another member posted about Dreyfuss watches on Amazon.it prior to Black Friday. I managed to get this for 200 euros so the prices on TOM are not good at all. If you like some model wait and you can probably get it on discount.
> 
> View attachment 12723069
> 
> ...


thanks for the info, this one and especially the pilot watch I liked a lot but I knew there was something fishy with the pricing, will wait for a "better" sale


----------



## F91 (Dec 9, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Thats ok by me if you like wearing it better that way, i wouldnt wear either, and wouldnt recommend fashion watches or Ali express watches to anybody, especially fellow enthusiasts looking for a decent watch on a watch forum.
> 
> Have you seen the ''best of ali express blog'? i just had a look out of interest.
> 
> ...


You don't have to sound so bitter, buying a watch on Ali Express still has better value and is a bargain than paying for a flimsy plastic swatch watch (that still costs more money, just because it says Swiss Made on it.). And having held a couple of swatch watches, the quality from Ali Express watches are better. So if you can stop looking through the world with such biased eyes you will understand why that Ali Express bargains thread has over 65 pages and counting.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Saw this huge hunk of Citizen ECO-DIY metal for $120ish (can't remember if $119 or $129) at my local TJ Maxx.

https://us.citizenwatch.com/us/en/mens-eco-diy/AW1530-65E.html


----------



## alejoviva (Jul 2, 2013)

achernob said:


> Went over to my local TJ Maxx in search of the Victorinox as a Xmas gift for my brother. They didn't have any (Palatine, IL).
> 
> Had a ton of Citizens. Didn't look to deep. Got hooked by this Promaster for only $179! Even had the dive tank box!
> 
> ...


No luck in my local TJ Maxx. Nothing but G-Shocks and a gazillion Michael Kors. Great find with the Citizen!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

BrandonR said:


> Saw this huge hunk of Citizen ECO-DIY metal for $120ish (can't remember if $119 or $129) at my local TJ Maxx.
> 
> https://us.citizenwatch.com/us/en/mens-eco-diy/AW1530-65E.html
> View attachment 12723119


I just saw the same.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

I found this at my TJ Maxx while unsuccessfully hunting down an INOX.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

dt75 said:


> I found this at my TJ Maxx while unsuccessfully hunting down an INOX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that's a busy dial. Those must be priced at a penny/digit. A fine watch I'm sure but too much going on for me.

Nothing at my local TJM, except for some sweet Armani's and a Diesel big enough to eat your lunch off of


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> Man, that's a busy dial. Those must be priced at a penny/digit. A fine watch I'm sure but too much going on for me.
> 
> Nothing at my local TJM, except for some sweet Armani's and a Diesel big enough to eat your lunch off of


I agree. Too busy for me.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## GHerber (Mar 24, 2011)

If anyone is interested I'll get my daughter to drag out one of her fancy cameras and take a picture of my 50mm Android Predater on my wrist. It's only slightly smaller than the 55mm (~.2"). My problem with these big ones isnt the width; some of these watches run 18mm-20mm or more in hight. Too tall!


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

Question - could a man, so inclined, call up one of these TJ Maxx stores, buy the INOX, and have it shipped? 

Mine only ever carries a Nixon or two and a fashion brand or two. 

Been hunting for the INOX since last year's mark down (which was similarly low if I remember correctly).

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

KidThunder said:


> Question - could a man, so inclined, call up one of these TJ Maxx stores, buy the INOX, and have it shipped?
> 
> Mine only ever carries a Nixon or two and a fashion brand or two.
> 
> ...


Never hurts to try.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen Men's Promaster JP1060-01L Black Silicone Quartz Diving Watch

An analog-digital with a screwback case. I saw an old thread on WUS where a guy *really* wanted a screwback digital watch. Ever since I've had my eye out for such a thing ... aside from the screwback g-shocks, which I still covet. So, yeah, maybe I want one, too 

The other interesting thing is that it seems to have a depth meter -- maybe that thing under the left cowl.

These seem to run around $240 elsewhere, $225 on Creation. The listings below are with areatrend

Black, *$157.99*
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Me...ack-Silicone-Quartz-Diving-Watch/132334796635



















This one has reverse dial lume, *$164*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Me...ellow-Rubber-Quartz-Diving-Watch/142420364157










Yellow dial, *$149*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Me...Rubber-Analog-Quartz-Sport-Watch/152710271978

Stainless Steel Case
Black Rubber Strap
Quartz Movement
Mineral Crystal
Blue Dial
1/100 Second Chronograph
Depth Measurement Display
Dive Time Indicator Display
Water Temperature Display
Calendar (Day & Date Display)
Alarm Function
Screw Down Crown
Uni-directional Elapsed Time Bezel
Luminous Hands and Markers
200M Water Resistance

Approximate Case Diameter: 47mm (Including Crown)
Approximate Case Thickness: 15mm

***

There is a more up-to-date version of this watch that is a better looking analog-digital with screwback case (and bracelet). Not much of a deal, but *$230* at areatrend; about $260+ elseswhere:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Me...lver-Stainless-Steel-Dress-Watch/132415079472

Photos:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/citizen-promaster-aquamount-jp3040-59e-some-photos-826444.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

KidThunder said:


> Question - could a man, so inclined, call up one of these TJ Maxx stores, buy the INOX, and have it shipped?
> 
> Mine only ever carries a Nixon or two and a fashion brand or two.
> 
> ...


Even if they ship it, you'll end up with the wrong box/manual. The boxes are kept separately behind the counter and the employees have no idea which box goes with which watch. I always check them myself.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

deleted ... wasn't really a deal


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Amazon has the Xezo below for $198 for the next couple of hours.
Not bad for a Myota 9015 200m diver.
https://www.amazon.com/Xezo-Air-Com...8&qid=1512964386&sr=8-7&keywords=xezo+watches


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

w4tchnut said:


> Amazon has the Xezo below for $198 for the next couple of hours.
> Not bad for a Myota 9015 200m diver.
> https://www.amazon.com/Xezo-Air-Com...8&qid=1512964386&sr=8-7&keywords=xezo+watches
> View attachment 12723453


45x54! That's a sundial on my wrist.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Amazon has the Alpina GMT quartz for $234.59
With no ticking second . 
Alpina at that price, I think it's a steal.









Cheers.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

tissotguy said:


> Amazon has the Alpina GMT quartz for $234.59
> With no ticking second .
> Alpina at that price, I think it's a steal.
> 
> ...


As posted:
https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Startimer-Quartz-Stainless-Casual/dp/B072LQT2LY/

Also, black for $289.37:
https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Startimer-Quartz-Stainless-Casual/dp/B0719LXT61/


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

And this Alpina on bracelet for 648:










https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Alpiner-Automatic-Stainless-Casual/dp/B07236K1VB


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks to fellow member jcombs1 for letting me know about this deal. Now that my wife has ordered one as my Christmas present I can share it with you guys (if it hasn't already been mentioned in this thread). Oris Rectangular available from Overstock for $608 inc. tax and shipping, plus there's a $50 off coupon and 4% cash back with Ebates, bringing it down to somewhere around $535.








https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...UVPR3E&searchidx=15&keywords=oris&refinement=

There's also a silver dial, blue numerals version with a slightly different case for $5 more (and on SS bracelet for a few more $$$):








Prices available for 1 more day only, and there are only 8 left of the black dial version.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> There's also a silver dial, blue numerals version with a slightly different case for $5 more (and on SS bracelet for a few more $$$):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I didn't just have a Gruen Curvex restored, I'd be all over this.


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Bernhardt Submersion 15% off. 2 straps. $365.
https://www.bernhardtwatch.com/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Watch Citizen NY0040-17L Promaster Aqualand _Automatic_ Diver's 20bar, 42mm, *$235*.

An automatic Promaster, 42mm, crown at 8:00.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Watch-Citi...Automatic-Divers-20bar-Men-Mares/362129238690


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

jon_huskisson said:


> Thanks to fellow member jcombs1 for letting me know about this deal. Now that my wife has ordered one as my Christmas present I can share it with you guys (if it hasn't already been mentioned in this thread). Oris Rectangular available from Overstock for $608 inc. tax and shipping, plus there's a $50 off coupon and 4% cash back with Ebates, bringing it down to somewhere around $535.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As mentioned by dumberdrummer and PeekPoke this could be had on bracelet for around $450 using Gemnation's deal of the day and Befrugal or on leather like you ordered for $479

Gemnation

Ebay

This thread moves pretty fast sometimes...it can be easy to miss the best deal in the frenzy.


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

The Alpina Alpiner in black (~41mm) is at $399 on Amazon Prime. The lowest I've seen this one is $379 previously. Even at $399 it's a great price for a very nicely finished watch. I have this one in blue and it's darn accurate.

https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Alpin...1123011&psd=1&keywords=alpina+automatic&psc=1


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

rudesiggy said:


> The Alpina Alpiner in black (~41mm) is at $399 on Amazon Prime. The lowest I've seen this one is $379 previously. Even at $399 it's a great price for a very nicely finished watch. I have this one in blue and it's darn accurate.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Alpiner-Automatic-ALPINER-AL-525B4E6/dp/B01L8ULTBO


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Just a reminder: Time is running out on the store credit offer at Touch of Modern. If you want an 2017 Oris 65 or Aquis, take a look at the Oris offerings at ToM.

I ordered an Aquis Small Seconds for under $1k net with Ebates cashback and counting the $150 store credit which I know I'll use. This beats the best price I could find by over $300.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

With first snow, my Alpiner Manufacture came in from Certified Watchstore.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Feel free to laugh at this if you like, but it's a rock bottom price for a not at all bad-looking IWC Pilot Chrono homage. The subdials all work and measure minutes, seconds, and tenths. $10.99 in a Gearbest flash sale while they still have some left.

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watch...?lkid=12269206


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

And another one added to the ignore list.

Ebay au have 5% off everything over $30 with code P5OZZIE , not much but better than nothing.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Tanker G1 said:


> As mentioned by dumberdrummer and PeekPoke this could be had on bracelet for around $450 using Gemnation's deal of the day and Befrugal or on leather like you ordered for $479
> 
> Gemnation
> 
> ...


My bad.

I'm still happy with the deal I got, so I'm tempted to leave it vs. cancel and re-order from Gemnation. Usually avoiding this thread saves me money, but on this occasion it's cost me a few $!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Seiya japan have 5% off, code holiday5 valid till december 20.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Zodiac Super Seawolf 53, available in 3 colorways, can be had at Watchstation for $389.99 (before any cash back) with code "GREEN40": WatchStation Official Site: Watches


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Jomashop


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Peace N Time said:


>


You may have wanted to include that this is for Jomashop, lol


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> You may have wanted to include that this is for Jomashop, lol


$75 off at Jomashop has me very tempted.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> You may have wanted to include that this is for Jomashop, lol


Thanks


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

taike said:


>


Good price for a nice watch! The Alpina Startimer Pilot Grey Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch AL525GB4S6 on bracelet for $499.09 is also a very good deal. For anyone on the fence buying from Perfect Timing, I purchased an Alpina Heritage Pilot on Amazon from them last year at this time for an amazing price and it arrived in perfect condition in the correct presentation box with all tags and plastic intact. A very good experience!


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Fossil 25% off everything...ends tonight 11:59 P.M. CT

ONLINE & IN STORES | PROMO CODE: *HOLIYAY

https://www.fossil.com/us/en.html
*


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Cobia said:


> And another one added to the ignore list.


Excellent idea.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Dexclusive on eBay has the venerable Seiko SKX007K1 diver watch for $150.00 "or best offer," though I recall they don't budge much.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Seiko-...232329116096?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

N8G said:


> $75 off at Jomashop has me very tempted.


OK, I couldn't resist the temptation. Ordered a Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic in rose gold from Jomashop that I have been keeping on eye on for a while. $467 out the door with the Amazon Pay code of AMZPAY75. Not a screaming deal, but beats the next available price by $70. Looking forward to this showing up. https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-jazzmens-watch-h32645555.html


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Field Pioneer listed for $329 - https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+field/khaki+field+pioneer/H60419533.pid

Factor in Lemoney cashback of $29.63 and the Amex $50 off $250 offer, this watch nets at $249.37 which is great for a manual wind pilot style watch w/no date and sapphire crystal. Additionally the strap is "handcrafted" (likely to be the first thing I change when this arrives).

(not my picture)









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Just to be triggering .... Man Bush Ijie has what appears to be a decent sale on their homage (design copy; whatever term keeps you calm) watches, running from now through Friday. Comparing the prices to those on eBay, they do appear to be some decent-to-good deals. Some examples:

Debert Supercompressor with Miyota 821A automatic movement, *$68*. ($105 on eBay)
44.5mm DEBERT Black Dial Rubber Strap Date Miyota Automatic Mens Wristwatch,On Sale









Parnis sterile-dial flieger with Chinese version of swan-neck Unitas/ETA 6497 hand-winding movement, *$59* ($75 on ebay)
44mm Black Dial [email protected] White Number Asian Swan Neck Men Watch,On Sale









Debert homage to the Omega Seamaster 300 "Spectre" with sapphire crystal and Miyota 821A automatic movement, *$90* ($110.70 on the Bay.)
41mm Debert sapphire glass Miyota movement ceramic bezel Date Men Automatic Watch,On Sale









Corguet Tudor Black Bay with red bezel, again with sapphire and Miyota automatic movement, *$95* ($110 on eBay).
Corgeut 41MM Red Bezel Black Dial Rosegold Marks Sapphire Glass Mens Miyota Automatic Watches,On Sale


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Another Aplina deal from Certified Watch Store - Alpina Alpiner chrono - AL750SG4E6 for $645
It says new on the description. With ebates 4% cashback - $619 and additional $10 off for signing up for their newsletter.
Total would be $609.









An excellent watch. Enjoying mine:














Cheers.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

CWS selling Sistem51 Puzzle for $121










$10 if signing up for newsletter less 5% BeFrugal net $105


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Long Island watch- Orient Defenders for $127-137 if anyone missed out on Massdrop in 2016. Rumors are that at one point it was under $100, can't seem to find that deal now, so $127 it is.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

mleok said:


> Fantastic price. For those who prefer the white dial, it's currently $395,
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-NB0040-58A-Signature-Collection-Stainless/dp/B0091N5H8M


That dial is actually silver. Just picked one up. Best price I have ever seen on it.

Thank you OP.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Random mishmash at my TJMaxx, plus the usual michael kors, AX, and diesel









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## haroldship (Jan 26, 2017)

Amazon Lightening Deals on "Swatch Men's YOB105 Stainless Steel Black Dial Chronograph Watch" for $98 (good for another 2 hours) and "Swatch Men's YOB102 Stainless Steel Black Dial Chronograph Watch" for $111 (about to start, probably for a couple of hours).

https://smile.amazon.com/Swatch-YOB..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=BYR0HGVVXK9DWZ87WY55

https://smile.amazon.com/Swatch-YOB..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=BYR0HGVVXK9DWZ87WY55


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

What is up with ToM and why can't they get their descriptions written correctly when the info they need is sitting right there in front of them? For example (and this shows my post isn't just a rant, but a deal, too!)...this Mido TITANIUM Chronometer Chronograph on a TITANIUM BRACELET (which, the description lists as stainless steel watch on a rubber strap) for $899: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...l-dial-automatic-m8360-8-d8-1-2-store-display. This is a bit concerning, considering I currently have 2 watches inbound from them.

Another deal here being this Tudor Hydronaut II, "store display", for $1149: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...tudor-hydronaut-ii-automatic-40-store-display


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> What is up with ToM and why can't they get their descriptions written correctly when the info they need is sitting right there in front of them? For example (and this shows my post isn't just a rant, but a deal, too!)...this Mido TITANIUM Chronometer Chronograph on a TITANIUM BRACELET (which, the description lists as stainless steel watch on a rubber strap) for $899: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...l-dial-automatic-m8360-8-d8-1-2-store-display. This is a bit concerning, considering I currently have 2 watches inbound from them.
> 
> Another deal here being this Tudor Hydronaut II, "store display", for $1149: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...tudor-hydronaut-ii-automatic-40-store-display


I just saw that and came here to post with the exact same question. Where is the rubber in that steel bracelet? .
Btw the Mido does looks interesting anyone have any reviews for it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ossamanity said:


> I just saw that and came here to post with the exact same question. Where is the rubber in that steel bracelet? .
> Btw the Mido does looks interesting anyone have any reviews for it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not even steel....but titanium (as clearly written on the case back)!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Mechanical Officer Watch H69519133, hand wind, bracelet, 40mm, 11mm thick, looks like a domed crystal, Amazon says its crystal is sapphire and that its WR is 100m: *$279*, $379+ on ebay, $295 back in June with code, per WUS.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-field/mechanical-officer/H69519133.pid


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

+1 for ironic trigger warning -- a WUS first?


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Mechanical Officer Watch H69519133, hand wind, bracelet, 40mm, 11mm thick, looks like a domed crystal, Amazon says its crystal is sapphire and that its WR is 100m: *$279*, $379+ on ebay, $295 back in June with code, per WUS.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-field/mechanical-officer/H69519133.pid


At one point Ashford had this for $199 after a specific code. I will forever kick myself for not jumping on that deal.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Dexclusive on eBay has the venerable Seiko SKX007K1 diver watch for $150.00 "or best offer," though I recall they don't budge much.https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Seiko-...232329116096?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10
> View attachment 12724345


Is it worth the extra $50 for the bracelet version?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> Is it worth the extra $50 for the bracelet version?


Imo no. You can get a much better one from Strapcode (or elsewhere) for close to $50


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> What is up with ToM and why can't they get their descriptions written correctly when the info they need is sitting right there in front of them? For example (and this shows my post isn't just a rant, but a deal, too!)...this Mido TITANIUM Chronometer Chronograph on a TITANIUM BRACELET (which, the description lists as stainless steel watch on a rubber strap) for $899: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...l-dial-automatic-m8360-8-d8-1-2-store-display. This is a bit concerning, considering I currently have 2 watches inbound from them.
> 
> Another deal here being this Tudor Hydronaut II, "store display", for $1149: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...tudor-hydronaut-ii-automatic-40-store-display


This isn't unique to TOM. The Hamilton Pioneer posted above says it had a 28mm width strap. On a 42mm watch.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

I would buy that for 199 ...


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

So my Nightbreaker finally arrived, purchased based on the link in the preorder post (way) upthread. The watch was purchased as an upgrade to my default field watch that accompanies me on most travels. I wanted something that had a classic appearance, was not ostentatious while maintaining a level of distinction, and something that could be worn both on the beach and in the boardroom; a One Watch, if you will.

IMO the Nightbreaker fits the bill. It shows influences rooted in the mid-century classic aesthetics of both the Oyster Perpetual and Datejust while avoiding being a homage to either. At a glance it appears pedestrian to the untrained eye - no one will ever mistake it for an attention whore doing cartwheels on my wrist. Yet upon close inspection, its distinction shows. This is a dial for texture junkies, with the deeply-pressed concentric circular dial set beneath the minute chapter ring, which allows the impressively tall 1.5mm tritium indices to sit taller on the interior of the dial than they do at the edge (when's the last time anyone described anything 1.5mm tall as "impressive?").

But the deal closer for me was getting a major watch maker to factory-engrave my wordplay. 

In short, well worth the price of admission, and IMO, it wears more expensive than the $799 it cost. And I get to ironically throw British deuces at the very concept of time every time I wear it.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen Men's NH8353-00H Gold Leather Automatic Dress Watch, new, 40mm x 11.5mm, stainless, 50m WR, *$88.99* from areatrend. Similar Citizen models run ~$120. The price is $102+ from places where areatrend is a 3rd party seller, like walmart & jet.

The dial looks brown in the listing, but LongIslandWatches says it's black. They also say that you can hand wind it, but you can't hack the seconds.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Mens-NH8353-00H-Gold-Leather-Automatic-Dress-Watch/142476519679


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Bulova Percisionist 96B260 for $199

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263190996510









Citizen Eco-Drive CA0590-82A for $87.99
"Refurbished"

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263280618205









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Rainshadow said:


> With first snow, my Alpiner Manufacture came in from Certified Watchstore.
> View attachment 12723987


Looks fantastic

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Elkins45 said:


> Is it worth the extra $50 for the bracelet version?


The Jubilee is usually all over WatchRecon. You can typically find them new from fellow members for around $25. I had a Jubilee on on 007 and 009 and quite liked them. But if you want something different than the Jubilee then, as suggested, skip it and save some money


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

BostonCharlie said:


> +1 for ironic trigger warning -- a WUS first?





johnMcKlane said:


> I would buy that for 199 ...


These type of comments are far more meaningful when you "quote" the original post. Just my (unsolicited) $.02


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

TheSanDiegan said:


> So my Nightbreaker finally arrived, purchased based on the link in the preorder post (way) upthread. The watch was purchased as an upgrade to my default field watch that accompanies me on most travels. I wanted something that had a classic appearance, was not ostentatious while maintaining a level of distinction, and something that could be worn either on the beach and in the boardroom; a One Watch, if you will.
> 
> IMO the Nightbreaker fits the bill. It shows influences rooted in the mid-century classic aesthetics of both the Oyster Perpetual and Datejust while avoiding being a homage to either. At a glance it appears pedestrian to the untrained eye - no one will ever mistake it for an attention whore doing cartwheels on my wrist. Yet upon close inspection, its distinction shows. This is a dial for texture junkies, with the deeply-pressed concentric circular dial set beneath the minute chapter ring, which allows the impressively tall 1.5mm tritium indices to sit taller on the interior of the dial than they do at the edge (when's the last time anyone described anything 1.5mm tall as "impressive?").
> 
> ...


Ok, so I know that I'm not always the sharpest tool in the shed, so please confirm for me that the "[email protected]" text is not the unintended (though humorous) result of a fake/knockoff, but rather that of you taking advantage of Ball's "PERSONALISED CASE BACK ENGRAVING"???


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

TheSanDiegan said:


> So my Nightbreaker finally arrived, purchased based on the link in the preorder post (way) upthread. The watch was purchased as an upgrade to my default field watch that accompanies me on most travels. I wanted something that had a classic appearance, was not ostentatious while maintaining a level of distinction, and something that could be worn either on the beach and in the boardroom; a One Watch, if you will.
> 
> IMO the Nightbreaker fits the bill. It shows influences rooted in the mid-century classic aesthetics of both the Oyster Perpetual and Datejust while avoiding being a homage to either. At a glance it appears pedestrian to the untrained eye - no one will ever mistake it for an attention whore doing cartwheels on my wrist. Yet upon close inspection, its distinction shows. This is a dial for texture junkies, with the deeply-pressed concentric circular dial set beneath the minute chapter ring, which allows the impressively tall 1.5mm tritium indices to sit taller on the interior of the dial than they do at the edge (when's the last time anyone described anything 1.5mm tall as "impressive?").
> 
> ...


Wowww! LOVE that dial! I didn't think I'd ever wear a Ball on my wrist but..wowwww


----------



## icemasta (Dec 7, 2010)

Amazon.de has the NY0040-09EE (black colour) for around $180 US shipped.
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0006FL77E/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I ordered one to Canada but being Canada Amazon.de adds the Import Fees so cost me around $275 CAD. I ordered one since the model is discontinued but wanted the full lume model. I'll get the full lume one day.


----------



## F91 (Dec 9, 2017)

If you are in Canada, there are a bunch of Seiko 5 watches on sale for $66 Canadian Dollars (about $51 USD): https://www.amazon.ca/gp/search/ref...ank&qid=1513031029&low-price=65&high-price=70


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> The Citizen Grand Classic is a forum favorite and $415 is the lowest it has ever been on Amazon. Or pretty much anywhere else. Ships and sold by Amazon and includes 5 year Citizen warranty.
> 
> https://camelcamelcamel.com/Citizen-NB0040-58E-Signature-Collection-Automatic/product/B0091N5H6Y
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting (though my wife would not thinks so!). Don't know how I missed this. Truly a most excellent price, indeed the lowest I've ever seen for the black dial, even $60 or so less than Amazon Prime Days. This finalizes my purchases for the holiday season and hopefully for quite awhile to come. It will take a position beside my NB0040-58A (white dial / blue handset). The level of workmanship on these watches is difficult to describe. All I can say is that when you put one of these on your wrist, there is no doubt that it is special!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Wristwatching said:


> This isn't unique to TOM. The Hamilton Pioneer posted above says it had a 28mm width strap. On a 42mm watch.


probably bund pad width at lugs


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> Bulova Percisionist 96B260 for $199
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263190996510


This was $150 yesterday.

Edit: still is https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292158967585


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

The Bulova Alpha in stainless finish is available on eBay for $155 here:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...400240?hash=item3d50e834f0:g:znIAAOSwEaBaHb86


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Field Pioneer listed for $329 - https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+field/khaki+field+pioneer/H60419533.pid
> 
> Factor in Lemoney cashback of $29.63 and the Amex $50 off $250 offer, this watch nets at $249.37 which is great for a manual wind pilot style watch w/no date and sapphire crystal. Additionally the strap is "handcrafted" (likely to be the first thing I change when this arrives).
> 
> ...


I snagged one up last week! Love it. It's much more attractive in person and the strap is good, just goofy.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

taike said:


> probably bund pad width at lugs


As well as this handy watch cover! It does come off easily









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Aragon Day 4

https://www.aragonwatch.com/12_DAYS_OF_DEALS_s/409.htm


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

I've been planning my next SKX mod, thanks.


WorthTheWrist said:


> Dexclusive on eBay has the venerable Seiko SKX007K1 diver watch for $150.00 "or best offer," though I recall they don't budge much.https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Seiko-...232329116096?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10
> View attachment 12724345


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

jdanefrantz said:


> I snagged one up last week! Love it. It's much more attractive in person and the strap is good, just goofy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nice and glad to hear you're enjoying it 

By the way, does the 2801 hack?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Nice and glad to hear you're enjoying it
> 
> By the way, does the 2801 hack?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

dumberdrummer said:


> Ok, so I know that I'm not always the sharpest tool in the shed, so please confirm for me that the "[email protected]" text is not the unintended (though humorous) result of a fake/knockoff,* but rather that of you taking advantage of Ball's "PERSONALISED CASE BACK ENGRAVING"???*


Correct. |>


----------



## Wensey42 (Dec 7, 2017)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Did anyone receive their Mondaine watch, any thoughts?


I got my nice $54 Mondaine today. I love the look of it, but the seconds hand is really poorly aligned with the indices. Even at 12:00.

Here's a picture of it at 2:00, which I think is the worst location. It's dead on at 8:00, 9:00, and 10:00.









I've heard this is kinda par for the course for quartz watches, but is there anything I can do to fix it? It's really bugging me. Might end up gifting it.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Wensey42 said:


> I got my nice $54 Mondaine today. I love the look of it, but the seconds hand is really poorly aligned with the indices. Even at 12:00.
> 
> Here's a picture of it at 2:00, which I think is the worst location. It's dead on at 8:00, 9:00, and 10:00.
> 
> ...


With quartz watches, it is what it is. Even expensive watches sometimes suffer the same fate.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

jdanefrantz said:


> As well as this handy watch cover! It does come off easily
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WANT!!!!!!!


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

Any site that has a pop-up that you cannot close until you follow them, does not deserve money for their watches. I dont care how good the deal is.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Rocat said:


> With quartz watches, it is what it is. Even expensive watches sometimes suffer the same fate.


See also: My Omega Seamaster


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Nice and glad to hear you're enjoying it
> 
> By the way, does the 2801 hack?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Running around ±10 sec a day too so pretty accurate. That's running over the last 5 days between wearing it and having it shelfed

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

dumberdrummer said:


> What is up with ToM and why can't they get their descriptions written correctly when the info they need is sitting right there in front of them? For example (and this shows my post isn't just a rant, but a deal, too!)...this Mido TITANIUM Chronometer Chronograph on a TITANIUM BRACELET (which, the description lists as stainless steel watch on a rubber strap) for $899: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...l-dial-automatic-m8360-8-d8-1-2-store-display. This is a bit concerning, considering I currently have 2 watches inbound from them.
> 
> Another deal here being this Tudor Hydronaut II, "store display", for $1149: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...tudor-hydronaut-ii-automatic-40-store-display


I've come to really appreciate Midos, and like that particular watch with one, well, two exceptions - what is going on with a couple of those indices? I'm guessing 7 8 9?


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Wensey42 said:


> I got my nice $54 Mondaine today. I love the look of it, but the seconds hand is really poorly aligned with the indices. Even at 12:00.
> 
> Here's a picture of it at 2:00, which I think is the worst location. It's dead on at 8:00, 9:00, and 10:00.
> 
> ...


If that's 02:00, you have bigger problems!! 

Ohhh...just the seconds hand. Gotcha!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Drewdoog said:


> Any site that has a pop-up that you cannot close until you follow them, does not deserve money for their watches. I dont care how good the deal is.


Care to share and spare us from the affair?


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

Good deal on the Blue one ?

GLYCINEAirman Automatic Men's Blue Leather WatchItem No. GL0062EXTRA $120 OFF W/ CODE "BF3GL120" - TOTAL: $375

https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0062.html?utm_medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

TheSanDiegan said:


> I've come to really appreciate Midos, and like that particular watch with one, well, two exceptions - what is going on with a couple of those indices? I'm guessing 7 8 9?


I wasn't going to say anything but since you did...I love Mido but good lord WTF is up with that thing. Canted numerals are bad enough but the font is ridiculous. The 3 looks an 'E' and the numerals different colors, ugh. Maybe it looks better in person but I look at the pictures and see an orange 12, E, 6, and 6. Not to mention the proprietary bracelet. I can hardly believe that made it into production.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I just picked up a new Wenger Sea Force "womens" (36mm) for my son. I guess that's the bright side of this huge watch craze: now the super-sized women's watches are what midsize men's watches were just a few years ago. Heck, 36mm is about right for me, with my 6-3/4" wrist. For him, it will look large, but not be ridiculously small when he grows up. (he's 13, skinny Chinese) The one I got is the one below, but on a silicone strap. $50, new, shipped.

The colors are a little loud, but kids like that. Sometimes, I do too!

Here's one on what appears to be a solid link bracelet, with sapphire crystal for $68:







https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wenger-Wom...858878&hash=item3d1aaeeda1:g:fpcAAOSwcB5ZMZXu

The 43mm men's one has the date at 4:30 and is a bit more expensive, usually around $100:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wenger-Wom...858878&hash=item3d1aaeeda1:g:fpcAAOSwcB5ZMZXu

https://www.ebay.com/itm/WENGER-Men...502858&hash=item1c976d56d2:g:bxoAAOSwrhhaBA1C








Use search term 'wenger sea force' on ebay and pick your flavor.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

"I just picked up a new Wenger Sea Force "womens" (36mm) for my son. I guess that's the bright side of this huge watch craze: now the super-sized women's watches are what midsize men's watches were just a few years ago. Heck, 36mm is about right for me, with my 6-3/4" wrist. For him, it will look large, but not be ridiculously small when he grows up. (he's 13, skinny Chinese) The one I got is the one below, but on a silicone strap. $50, new, shipped.

The colors are a little loud, but kids like that. Sometimes, I do too!

Here's one on what appears to be a solid link bracelet, with sapphire crystal for $68:"

Please take a photo on YOU (i have 6.5") when arrived
thanks in advance


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Tanker G1 said:


> I wasn't going to say anything but since you did...I love Mido but good lord WTF is up with that thing. Canted numerals are bad enough but the font is ridiculous. The 3 looks an 'E' and the numerals different colors, ugh. Maybe it looks better in person but I look at the pictures and see an orange 12, E, 6, and 6. Not to mention the proprietary bracelet. I can hardly believe that made it into production.


I keep trying to convince myself it's cool in a quirky way but you're right, the design elements are just weird. A titanium Valjoux 7750 chronometer grade chronograph on a fully titanium bracelet for $900 is pretty darn nice. But that dial... why oh why couldn't they have used literally any one of their other All Dial chronograph designs. I'm sure if they did, it wouldn't still be in stock right now, even with the messed up descriptions.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*Citizen Men's NB0040-58A - Signature Collection Grand Classic Automatic @ Amazon - $395

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0091N5H8M/ref=sxbs_sxwds-stvp_1?*

The photos say it all ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I had a Jota and it was a great watch.....even better at 20% off... no experience with their other 2 models









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I had the men's version of this a few years back and paid $109 on a bracelet. It's a good watch, just do not expect much in the way of lume.



Smaug said:


> I just picked up a new Wenger Sea Force "womens" (36mm) for my son. I guess that's the bright side of this huge watch craze: now the super-sized women's watches are what midsize men's watches were just a few years ago. Heck, 36mm is about right for me, with my 6-3/4" wrist. For him, it will look large, but not be ridiculously small when he grows up. (he's 13, skinny Chinese) The one I got is the one below, but on a silicone strap. $50, new, shipped.
> 
> The colors are a little loud, but kids like that. Sometimes, I do too!
> 
> ...


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Think I saw the Zelos sale on this forum, I've been checking out the sale items and after seeing some YouTube videos on the Eagle E-1A decided to try my first one. When I went back I was disappointed as they were sold out of that watch (has white numerals). Still had the orange but wanted the white. Well for anyone interested in that particular watch they're back in stock. They'e been selling for $760 and now $309 w/ free delivery from Singapore. It may not be for everyone size wise as it's 42mm and 16mm thick but I don't have a problem with that.

https://zeloswatches.com/collection...-e-1a-early-bird-preorder?variant=12527959812


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Parts ordered, and $150 watch deal becomes a $450 questionable decision. ha!



skyleth said:


> I've been planning my next SKX mod, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

NOT A DEAL. 

Anyone picked up the Glycine Airman at Joma ? 
Will the Amex discount of $50 off $250 still be applicable after the provided Joma code ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Ossamanity said:


> NOT A DEAL.
> 
> Anyone picked up the Glycine Airman at Joma ?
> Will the Amex discount of $50 off $250 still be applicable after the provided Joma code ?
> ...


Amex discounts are usually on your bill if they are from Amex. So they would not know.

However I thought the discount everybody was talking about with Amex was for Ashford, but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> Amex discounts are usually on your bill if they are from Amex. So they would not know.
> 
> However I thought the discount everybody was talking about with Amex was for Ashford, but maybe I'm wrong.


Yup you are correct. I just checked, It is for Ashford not Joma. 
I got too excited even had it in my cart but just thought about asking over here before checking out. Glad I did. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Authenticwatches.com has the Oris Big Crown Propilot GMT Small seconds for $1295 with free overnight shipping (silver/gray dial on bracelet). Lowest price I've seen anywhere for this watch brand new.

https://www.authenticwatches.com/oris-74877104063mb.html#.WjAavUqnFm9


----------



## F91 (Dec 9, 2017)

Amazon UK has a daily christmas sale on watches, save at least 50%, sometimes 78%, on certain brands. Most notable is Invicta and Braun watches. They do ship outside of the UK.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/b/ref=gbps...SCENDING,enforcedCategories:328228011&ie=UTF8

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/browse/r...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=VVEZ99ZRFGDYAR29X0VD

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Braun-Pres...id=1513102782&sr=1-2&nodeID=14132483031&psd=1


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

skyleth said:


> Parts ordered, and $150 watch deal becomes a $450 questionable decision. ha!


What parts did u buy to total to 350?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Fossil Recruiter Multifunction Men Brown Leather Date Watch 45mm FS5043, new, gmt, alarm, quartz, 45mm, 100m WR, *$96.25*, ~$148 elsewhere. Jomashop says that the window at 4:00 is the date (why couldn't they curve the numerals?) and that the bezel is fixed. Amazon says that the movement is Chinese. Overstock says that the movement is Japanese and that it has a screw-down crown. I saw in some photos that the strap has quick-release pins.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Fossil...ather-Date-Watch-45mm-FS5043-175/361498080102









EDIT: I found these instruction in an Amazon review. And while Amazon at one point says that the bezel is unidirectional, it says elsewhere that it is fixed:

"... With the crown still in the first stop, rotate the crown towards you to set the red alarm hand to the desired alarm time. 6: With the crown still in the first stop position, press and hold the top silver button to set the GMT time. Holding the button down will allow the white GMT hand to move rapidly around the dial. Release the button when close to the correct GMT time then press and release the button to move to the exact place (it will be easier if this is done on the hour). 7: Press in the crown and the GMT hand will be activated. 8: To turn on the alarm, press the lower red button and you should hear 2 beeps. Pressing the red button again will turn off the alarm and you should hear 1 beep. Hope this helps."


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

ronragus said:


> What parts did u buy to total to 350?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


It all adds up quickly:

$89 MM300 Clasp
$45 Sapphire Crystal
$50 NH36A Movement
$55 Crown w/ Stem
$48 Ceramic Insert
$13 Bezel Insert Adhesive


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Tanker G1 said:


> I wasn't going to say anything but since you did...I love Mido but good lord WTF is up with that thing. Canted numerals are bad enough but the font is ridiculous. The 3 looks an 'E' and the numerals different colors, ugh. Maybe it looks better in person but I look at the pictures and see an orange 12, E, 6, and 6. Not to mention the proprietary bracelet. I can hardly believe that made it into production.


Tell me about it. They should call those Escher indices. For those who haven't clicked on the link:










6, 7, 8... 6? [Insert short bus emoji here]


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

skyleth said:


> It all adds up quickly:
> 
> $89 MM300 Clasp
> $45 Sapphire Crystal
> ...


Caught the tail end of this...

What are you building and what are your sources?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Not sure if this has been posted, but Zelos has some great sale prices right now. Just picked up this Eagle E-1A for $309, normally $760:










https://zeloswatches.com/collection...-e-1a-early-bird-preorder?variant=12527959812

The Eagle E-1D is going for $10 less at $299:










https://zeloswatches.com/collections/sale/products/eagle-e-1d?variant=20510775044

These come with both a canvas strap and a leather strap, and have a Miyota 9015 in them.

I have one of their original Helmsman divers, and the build quality and attention to detail is fantastic!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Tell me about it. They should call those Escher indices. For those who haven't clicked on the link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For what's it worth, I owned that exactly watch before my Collection was stolen a while back.

It's absolutely beautiful in person and he weird indices just add the to charm.

Also, the 2nd most accurate watch I ever owned. It's net deviation per month was between 2 and 4 seconds.

Here's a pic.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Found one! TJ Maxx

Currently $324 for this model on Amazon Prime.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

All the usual suspects: CrystalTimes, Ebay, Yobokies, Artifice Horoworks.

I've been modding my other SKX to the point it's (almost) unrecognizable, I got a hankering for a stock SKX, and then further got the idea of modding something that looked entirely stock but with less(un) noticeable upgraded elements: movement, crystal, bezel insert, bracelet, clasp. Same basic idea as the SKX Enhanced line from Artifice Horoworks, short of a bezel insert, their pricing seems downright reasonable after sourcing the parts.



dt75 said:


> Caught the tail end of this...
> 
> What are you building and what are your sources?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

skyleth said:


> All the usual suspects: CrystalTimes, Ebay, Yobokies, Artifice Horoworks.
> 
> I've been modding my other SKX to the point it's (almost) unrecognizable, I got a hankering for a stock SKX, and then further got the idea of modding something that looked entirely stock but with less(un) noticeable upgraded elements: movement, crystal, bezel insert, bracelet, clasp. Same basic idea as the SKX Enhanced line from Artifice Horoworks, short of a bezel insert, their pricing seems downright reasonable after sourcing the parts.


Wow. That sub zero 007

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## quarzaro (Feb 2, 2016)

So jealous of all the people who can buy the Victorinox Inox for 120 bucks. This is dirt cheap for such a quality watch.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Watch Station Code: GREEN40 Edit: They have white on rubber as well.


----------



## Gilby (May 22, 2012)

Good deal on that Zodiac. I'd be tempted if they had a bracelet model available for that price.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

dt75 said:


> Found one! TJ Maxx
> 
> Currently $324 for this model on Amazon Prime.
> 
> ...


wow now that is an awesome deal!


----------



## samnk (May 13, 2016)

dt75 said:


> Found one! TJ Maxx
> 
> Currently $324 for this model on Amazon Prime.
> 
> ...


Great deal! What's the model no for that one?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

samnk said:


> Great deal! What's the model no for that one?


You can see it on the tag: 241724.1 at Jomashop for reference


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Found black dial inox in Charlotte, there was either green or grey left if anyone interested in tj maxx in rivergate


----------



## sergiol652 (Mar 9, 2017)

KidThunder said:


> Question - could a man, so inclined, call up one of these TJ Maxx stores, buy the INOX, and have it shipped?
> 
> Mine only ever carries a Nixon or two and a fashion brand or two.
> 
> ...


I'm sure woman could do it too


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

quarzaro said:


> So jealous of all the people who can buy the Cictorinox Inox for 120 bucks. This is dirt cheap for such a quality watch.


Ditto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Anyhow, last minute gift ideas' for those still pondering on what to get.
















$89.90
https://www.amazon.com/Gigandet-Qua...-72&nodeID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=gigandet








https://www.amazon.com/Gigandet-Pol...-65&nodeID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=gigandet

The cheapo pulsation watch is great for any nursing students or medical related field employee's you may know. The Red Baron is unique enough to gift.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

TheSanDiegan said:


> So my Nightbreaker finally arrived, purchased based on the link in the preorder post (way) upthread. The watch was purchased as an upgrade to my default field watch that accompanies me on most travels. I wanted something that had a classic appearance, was not ostentatious while maintaining a level of distinction, and something that could be worn both on the beach and in the boardroom; a One Watch, if you will.
> 
> IMO the Nightbreaker fits the bill. It shows influences rooted in the mid-century classic aesthetics of both the Oyster Perpetual and Datejust while avoiding being a homage to either. At a glance it appears pedestrian to the untrained eye - no one will ever mistake it for an attention whore doing cartwheels on my wrist. Yet upon close inspection, its distinction shows. This is a dial for texture junkies, with the deeply-pressed concentric circular dial set beneath the minute chapter ring, which allows the impressively tall 1.5mm tritium indices to sit taller on the interior of the dial than they do at the edge (when's the last time anyone described anything 1.5mm tall as "impressive?").
> 
> ...


Well done sir, well done.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Rolex Datejust 41 Silver Dial Stainless Steel Automatic Mens Watch 126300SSO. Jomashop's ebay storefront has it for *$5895* while it's $6595 on their site, a $700 discount, or about %10.6.

I think you couldn't go wrong giving one of these for Christmas, even if it doesn't have an exhibition case back.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rolex-Date...l-Automatic-Mens-Watch-126300SSO/382272157783


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bulova Accutron Men's 63B172 Accu Swiss Calibrator Automatic, 42mm, 50m WR, sapphire crystal, "calibrator included," *$249.99* from watcheshalfprice, seems to run $400+ elsewhere.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...alibrator-Automatic-Dress-Watch-/302084221171


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Wenger 01.1342.101 Men's Off Road GMT Black Dial Silicone Strap Wrist Watch NEW, *$95.40*. $125 on Amazon (which does have more Off Road choices), $175 elsewhere:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wenger-01-...-Silicone-Strap-Wrist-Watch-NEW-/232342132478









EDIT: In that photo the seconds hand appears aligned with the GMT hand, which is just the arrow head. ... Here's a shot of a different model just to show the hands:


----------



## flyfisher22 (Aug 13, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Found black dial inox in Charlotte, there was either green or grey left if anyone interested in tj maxx in rivergate


Decided to check TJ Maxx in Monroe on the way (not really on the way) home and they had a green, black and a blue in stock. I went back and forth but took the blue one home. Haven't bought a quartz in a long time but this was too hard to pass up...


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

flyfisher22 said:


> Decided to check TJ Maxx in Monroe on the way (not really on the way) home and they had a green, black and a blue in stock. I went back and forth but took the blue one home. Haven't bought a quartz in a long time but this was too hard to pass up...


Nice, same here, dont have any quartz watches but this is cool for those 130 tests they did alone. I figured if i dont like i am sure someone will buy it for same price here from me. This is the first time i find something at tj maxx reported here so that also hyped me up. Enjoy it!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I’m glad to see so many people were able to get the Victorinox INOX deal at TJ Maxx.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Checked 2 of the TJ Maxx stores in the Des Moines, IA area...no Inox to be found, just the "usual" suspects.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

rudesiggy said:


> The Alpina Alpiner in black (~41mm) is at $399 on Amazon Prime. The lowest I've seen this one is $379 previously. Even at $399 it's a great price for a very nicely finished watch. I have this one in blue and it's darn accurate.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Alpin...1123011&psd=1&keywords=alpina+automatic&psc=1


Also available from sigmatime on ebay for *$399.99*, in case that can score you any additional discounts:

Alpina Men's Alpiner Black Dial Leather Strap Swiss Automatic Watch AL-525B4E6

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Men...Swiss-Automatic-Watch-AL-525B4E6/192306750920


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Strmwatch said:


> Checked 2 of the TJ Maxx stores in the Des Moines, IA area...no Inox to be found, just the "usual" suspects.


I'm 0-4. There are a couple more TJ's in my area, but at the rate my F-150 guzzles gas, I may be better off paying more and not driving. It is sort of turning into the thrill of the chase. Plus I did end up with a nice Citizen Promaster that I didn't need.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

achernob said:


> I'm 0-4. There are a couple more TJ's in my area, but at the rate my F-150 guzzles gas, I may be better off paying more and not driving. It is sort of turning into the thrill of the chase. Plus I did end up with a nice Citizen Promaster that I didn't need.


TJ Maxx stores get trucks every day this time of year. The store closest to me added more watches since yesterday. Keep checking.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I’d think a few of these Inox deals from TJM would start to show up on F29 (or already have) and could be bought under current market value. 

Not as good as buying from TJM but still a deal if you can’t source one yourself.


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

hyperchord24 said:


> Love to see this on a bracelet. A google search tells me that other similar models come on bracelets. I hate having to add after market bracelets.


Try MiLTAT from (strapcode.com) definitely a step above of several OEM bracelets, I personally like their ratchet system a little heavy but definitely well made

Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> L2l???


What does that mean? sorry but I don't know the term "L2I" 

Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> Checked 2 of the TJ Maxx stores in the Des Moines, IA area...no Inox to be found, just the "usual" suspects.


I just checked the one in Ankeny. Thank-you for sharing you just saved me a trip to West Des Moines.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Dunkeljoanito said:


> What does that mean? sorry but I don't know the term "L2I"
> 
> Hickory, dickory, dock.
> The mouse ran up the clock.


lug to lug. height of the case.


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> L2l???


I Don't know, web page only states that the case is 43mm and the strap is 22mm

Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

taike said:


> lug to lug. height of the case.


Thanks! I should have imagined it

Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

How you know you have spent TOO much time on Jomashop: when you know that their _more choices_ items that show up on a product page are not the most similar models in their inventory that ought to be listed.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Wanting to thank my brothers in Tuscaloosa by supporting Mercedes Benz, one of the top employers in the state of Alabama. 
Men's luminous watch


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

beefyt said:


> Wanting to thank my brothers in Tuscaloosa by supporting Mercedes Benz, one of the top employers in the state of Alabama.


fake news. they're all made in germany, but we're going to do something about that. bigly.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> Checked 2 of the TJ Maxx stores in the Des Moines, IA area...no Inox to be found, just the "usual" suspects.


Iowa dudes, I'll swing by the two TJ Maxx stores on my way home from work tomorrow and pick them up if they're in stock. I'll ship 'em to you for the cost plus USPS shipping. Too big for my wrist. If there are multiple available - do you have a color preference?


----------



## Luck my Fife (Oct 17, 2017)

mannal said:


> Watch Station Code: GREEN40 Edit: They have white on rubber as well.
> 
> View attachment 12727663


That $53 tax really hurts the deal though...was about to pull the trigger until I saw the tax


----------



## jlipeles (Jan 24, 2015)

Checked out the TJ Maxx near me and was able to pick up both a Citizen Eco DIY and a blue dial INOX on bracelet.

I've been looking for a good deal on the DIY for a while so this was great!

I already have a titanium INOX and I've decided that I don't need two INOXs. And it's off to a fellow WUSer!

Thanks for the heads up, folks!


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

jlipeles said:


> Checked out the TJ Maxx near me and was able to pick up both a Citizen Eco DIY and a blue dial INOX on bracelet.
> 
> I've been looking for a good deal on the DIY for a while so this was great!
> 
> ...


Good on you for sharing a deal. Someone will scoop it shortly.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

TJ Maxx in Oxnard, CA.

They have the Inox shown here several times in the olive green dial for $129.

I got this Bulova Curve chrono 96A185 for $259, they have a black dial with gold trim available. I didn't even see it until she started pulling watches out to get to the Inox. Some watches are hard to see semi hidden in the back of the case. The lady at the counter said they get watches everyday this time of year, so keep on checking.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Wensey42 said:


> I got my nice $54 Mondaine today. I love the look of it, but the seconds hand is really poorly aligned with the indices. Even at 12:00.
> 
> Here's a picture of it at 2:00, which I think is the worst location. It's dead on at 8:00, 9:00, and 10:00.
> 
> ...


Crack open the caseback, pop out the movement, and reset the hands. Making sure the seconds hands hit the marks dead on is just a matter of taking the additional effort to set them that way. Often the factory doesn't bother tot take the extra step especially on inexpensive watches.

Plenty of YouTube videos to guide you through the process if you have wanna do it yourself. Or a watchmaker can easily do it. Might charge you $20. On a $55 watch, I'd say try to do it yourself.


----------



## tmac6767 (Dec 7, 2012)

I just have a PM chat and It looks like I will be the lucky person picking up the INOX from jlipeles. This is what make WUS great.. A fellow WUS member looking out for each other. I just can't find the INOX at my local TJ Maxx and jlipeles is willing to ship it at cost. I appreciate it very much.



jlipeles said:


> Checked out the TJ Maxx near me and was able to pick up both a Citizen Eco DIY and a blue dial INOX on bracelet.
> 
> I've been looking for a good deal on the DIY for a while so this was great!
> 
> ...


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

In case this hasn't already been posted, Costco currently has the Citizen AT9030-80L for just under $200. Not bad for a radio-controlled Eco-Drive with a sapphire crystal.

https://www.costco.com/Citizen-Eco-...nchronized-Men's-Watch.product.100377699.html


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

tmac6767 said:


> I just have a PM chat and It looks like I will be the lucky person picking up the INOX from jlipeles. This is what make WUS great.. A fellow WUS member looking out for each other. I just can't find the INOX at my local TJ Maxx and jlipeles is willing to ship it at cost. I appreciate it very much.


If anyone would like to repeat the miracle of WUS Xmas, I'm also interested in one of the blue INOX...  PM please!! 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## salems (Aug 25, 2010)

I had never do this but if somebody is so kind, 
I would be very grateful if some Wus member could buy me a victorinox diver from tj maxx with metal bracelet(black victorinox 241723 or olive victorinox 241725 if bracelet is stainless steel) and send it to me by certified regular (usps) mail to Spain.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

My travels will take me past two TJMaxxs today. I'll see what I can find. 241724.1 was there a few days ago. A few Night Vision's as well. Manger said the store-buyers send them stuff daily and Red Tag clearance is based on a computer algorithm at each store. I would love to bump into the buyer while he/she is at the store.


----------



## mikescanlan (May 4, 2017)

TJ Maxx has a Blue Breitling SuperOcean Heritage 46 Chronograph for $2799.99. It was listen in there new arrivals so they just came in.

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...0294856?colorId=NS2293157&pos=1:1&N=854946405


----------



## F91 (Dec 9, 2017)

Amazon uk has classic Casio F-91WC watches on sale, they ship outside UK so you need to add the item in your cart to get the VAT reduced real price.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

pb9610 said:


> Iowa dudes, I'll swing by the two TJ Maxx stores on my way home from work tomorrow and pick them up if they're in stock. I'll ship 'em to you for the cost plus USPS shipping. Too big for my wrist. If there are multiple available - do you have a color preference?


That would be awesome. Thank you I appreciate it. Anything but black, works for me.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Fortis Spacematic on bracelet with full lume dial at ShopWorn for just $330 seems like deal! https://www.shopworn.com/product/fo...-professional-daydate-mens-watch-623-10-42-m/ (Note: I've never purchased from Shop Worn, so unable to vouch for "typical" condition, or what their after-sales CS is like).


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Fortis Spacematic on bracelet with full lume dial at ShopWorn for just $330 seems like deal! https://www.shopworn.com/product/fo...-professional-daydate-mens-watch-623-10-42-m/ (Note: I've never purchased from Shop Worn, so unable to vouch for "typical" condition, or what their after-sales CS is like).


Nets at $316.80 after Dollardig cashback

I bought a Tutima chronograph from them at heavy discount. Watch was cosmetically fine although the movement had a problem. As they didn't have a replacement of that model I was sent a prepaid return label and got a full refund.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

For about 25 more minutes, Gemnation's daily deal, apparently from yesterday, is a rather sweet Montblanc Chronometre Dual-Time Automatic for $1,295. That is more than $1,000 less than the next-best price I see! Be Frugal would take it to $1,204.

Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie Dual Time Men's Watch Model: 112540

Movement is a Sellita SW300 with an in-house dual-time module. Impressively thin at just under 10mm.


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/sturmanskie-gagarin-commemorative-mechanical-watch
That's a good price for a nice space commemorative mechanic watch.

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

mannal said:


> My travels will take me past two TJMaxxs today. I'll see what I can find. 241724.1 was there a few days ago. A few Night Vision's as well. Manger said the store-buyers send them stuff daily and Red Tag clearance is based on a computer algorithm at each store. I would love to bump into the buyer while he/she is at the store.


Local Max had three to choose from. Lucky for me, the blue was the only one that had a seconds hand that hit its mark and did not have a too much bounce. Crook County took a nice chunk in sales tax.. Out the door for $142.99. May gift this one.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> For about 25 more minutes, Gemnation's daily deal, apparently from yesterday, is a rather sweet Montblanc Chronometre Dual-Time Automatic for $1,295. That is more than $1,000 less than the next-best price I see! Be Frugal would take it to $1,204.
> 
> Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie Dual Time Men's Watch Model: 112540
> 
> Movement is a Sellita SW300 with an in-house dual-time module. Impressively thin at just under 10mm.


Holy cow. If I had even 1/2 of the sufficient funds in the watch budget I'd jump on this. It's a "true" GMT, which allows the home time to continue to run when setting the local time. PLUS, it has a reappearing/disappearing local time hand. Listen to this description:


> The time at the home destination is displayed by a 12-hour home-time hand in blue and a rhodium-plated minutes hand. A 24-hour subdial at 12 o'clock indicates whether it is night or day at home. When traveling, the local time - displayed by the rhodium-plated hours hand - can be easily adjusted in one-hour jumps and in both directions with the crown in the second position, while the central minutes and the small seconds at 6 o'clock continue to run. The local time is linked with the date - a trusted companion not just for crossing the International Date Line.




And to show the extra hand, a pic from Montblanc:










Yowza.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Even though it's no longer shown on their Deal of the Day page (new daily deal hasn't posted yet) that Montblanc Heritage Chronometer Dual Time is still available for $1,295. Might go back to their normal $3,360 price once they post their new Deal of the Day but for now it's still available at the $1,295 sale price.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

OK my bargain hunting brothers, in my travels today I've struck proverbial gold, er stainless.., and found a Vic Inox in blue. This stores also had one black but it appears the blue is more popular.

I fully intended to buy a couple of these and flip them for an easy $100+ profit but with so many of you unable to locate this deal, that would not be in the Spirit of the Season or this thread. This thread has easily saved me multiples of $100 over the years and this is a good way to pay it forward.

If anyone is interested please PM me and I will sell it to you at my cost, $129 +7% tax + any shipping. I may be able to ship today if everything is in order.









This same store also had a surprisingly nice Vic Maverick for the same money.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> For about 25 more minutes, Gemnation's daily deal, apparently from yesterday, is a rather sweet Montblanc Chronometre Dual-Time Automatic for $1,295. That is more than $1,000 less than the next-best price I see! Be Frugal would take it to $1,204.
> 
> Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie Dual Time Men's Watch Model: 112540
> 
> ...


If this was a dark dial it would already be ordered. Great looking piece!


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> OK my bargain hunting brothers, in my travels today I've struck proverbial gold, er stainless.., and found a Vic Inox in blue. This stores also had one black but it appears the blue is more popular.
> 
> I fully intended to buy a couple of these and flip them for an easy $100+ profit but with so many of you unable to locate this deal, that would not be in the Spirit of the Season or this thread. This thread has easily saved me multiples of $100 over the years and this is a good way to pay it forward.
> 
> ...


Was that Maverick an automatic?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

dt75 said:


> Was that Maverick an automatic?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Not my post but no it's not

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

PM sent sir. thanks for doing this!



jcombs1 said:


> OK my bargain hunting brothers, in my travels today I've struck proverbial gold, er stainless.., and found a Vic Inox in blue. This stores also had one black but it appears the blue is more popular.
> 
> I fully intended to buy a couple of these and flip them for an easy $100+ profit but with so many of you unable to locate this deal, that would not be in the Spirit of the Season or this thread. This thread has easily saved me multiples of $100 over the years and this is a good way to pay it forward.
> 
> ...


----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

Duplicate


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

dt75 said:


> Was that Maverick an automatic?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I didn't even look truthfully. I don't follow the brand very closely and just assumed it was quartz. I'm not certain if they even offer this model in an automatic. Someone here will know for sure.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> I didn't even look truthfully. I don't follow the brand very closely and just assumed it was quartz. I'm not certain if they even offer this model in an automatic. Someone here will know for sure.


They do make an ETA 2824 version. $445 on Amazon right now.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Fortis Men's 595.11.14 L.01 Flieger Cockpit Yellow Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Black Watch, *$423.99*, $755 at Amazon

Movement: Automatic, ETA 2824-2Power Reserve: 42-HourGender: Men'sLuminous: Hands, indices, and numbers
Water Resistant: 10 ATM / 100 M / 328 FtCondition: Brand newAdditional Information: New in Fortis box, serial # intact on all watchesBox includes: International Warranty and Instruction Manual​https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fortis-Avi...c-Mens-Watch-595-11-14-L-ON-SALE/302555493570










Green/Black dial here for *$449.99*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fortis-Avi...n-Auto-Mens-Watch-595-11-16-L-01/391885837354


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Fortis Spacematic on bracelet with full lume dial at ShopWorn for just $330 seems like deal! https://www.shopworn.com/product/fo...-professional-daydate-mens-watch-623-10-42-m/ (Note: I've never purchased from Shop Worn, so unable to vouch for "typical" condition, or what their after-sales CS is like).


Ordered! That's an amazing price, Jomashop has the same watch on leather for 599 right now. Bracelet was 749 but OOS. Hope it turns out ok


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Fortis Spacematic on bracelet with full lume dial at ShopWorn for just $330 seems like deal! https://www.shopworn.com/product/fo...-professional-daydate-mens-watch-623-10-42-m/ (Note: I've never purchased from Shop Worn, so unable to vouch for "typical" condition, or what their after-sales CS is like).


wow. ordering now.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Fortis Men's 595.11.14 L.01 Flieger Cockpit Yellow Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Black Watch, *$423.99*, $755 at Amazon
> 
> Movement: Automatic, ETA 2824-2Power Reserve: 42-HourGender: Men'sLuminous: Hands, indices, and numbers
> Water Resistant: 10 ATM / 100 M / 328 FtCondition: Brand newAdditional Information: New in Fortis box, serial # intact on all watchesBox includes: International Warranty and Instruction Manual​
> ...


Great watch, but this one has always looked like a "Bombay Special" Indian re-dial to me.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> Great watch, but this one has always looked like a "Bombay Special" Indian re-dial to me.


NOT A DEAL and Completely Off Topic

Funny you would say this because I have noticed that when I went shopping for yellow dials, there seems to be many from India. Does any one know the reason? Is there some type of cultural significance?


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> NOT A DEAL and Completely Off Topic
> 
> Funny you would say this because I have noticed that when I went shopping for yellow dials, there seems to be many from India. Does any one know the reason? Is there some type of cultural significance?


Not sure. 
But you can ask this guy 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> OK my bargain hunting brothers, in my travels today I've struck proverbial gold, er stainless.., and found a Vic Inox in blue. This stores also had one black but it appears the blue is more popular.
> 
> I fully intended to buy a couple of these and flip them for an easy $100+ profit but with so many of you unable to locate this deal, that would not be in the Spirit of the Season or this thread. This thread has easily saved me multiples of $100 over the years and this is a good way to pay it forward.
> 
> ...


I would like to jumping too if there are any left. Sending PM. Thank you sir! 
WUS= Random acts of kindness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salems (Aug 25, 2010)

salems said:


> I had never do this but if somebody is so kind,
> I would be very grateful if some Wus member could buy me a victorinox diver from tj maxx with metal bracelet(black victorinox 241723 or olive victorinox 241725 if bracelet is stainless steel) and send it to me by certified regular (usps) mail to Spain.


Somebody?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Ossamanity said:


> Not sure.
> But you can ask this guy
> 
> 
> ...


That guy has TERRIBLE pit stains...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

salems said:


> Somebody?


Still working on it, I feel like one of Santa's elves...


----------



## salems (Aug 25, 2010)

jcombs1 said:


> Still working on it, I feel like one of Santa's elves...


Yes, you´re right, there aren´t many people who would offer what you´re doing, if you find one you´ll be my own Santa. Thank you so much you find it or not.

Postscript: I do not care about the color.


----------



## salems (Aug 25, 2010)

Repeated


----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

I think the deal for the Zelos Eagle was posted earlier but if you like the Zelos Chroma, you can get them now for USD $149 (including shipping)

https://zeloswatches.com/collections/sale

Case: 42mm diameter without the crown, the lugless design wears similar to a 40mm watch with typical lug. 11mm thickness
Crystal: Sapphire front and see through caseback
Strap: 22/20mm, made from crazy horse leather
Material: 316L Stainless steel for both case and buckle.
Movement: Miyota 821A4 automatic movement. Upgraded finishing and rotor from the previous 8215 Custom PVD plated rose gold rotor
Water Resistance: 50m
Engraved logo on crown and buckle
1 Year International Warranty
Includes free shipping by Fedex to anywhere in the world


----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

12% Ebates on Touch of Modern

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...3834e1d3b661c6785443619f3aa0a234d29cee&open=1

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...cf01fba5ec46e314bdf7f7d28a10a6b60da9b9&open=1

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...cf562f16724fd802a734f69df35807062e61fe&open=1


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Attention Metro Detroiters... There is one black Inox at the TJ Maxx store in Novi. (Yes, I stopped during the blizzard -- anything to get out of the crawl on I-96!)

I was tempted, if they had the blue dial I'm sure I would have gone for it. But I have SO many black-dial watches vying for wrist-time already.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for posting this deal. Just snagged a green dial and blue dial. Passed on the black dial one they had. Figure I'll give one to my nephew and sell the other one to recoup my costs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

No luck at my local TJMaxx. Not entirely sure I'd be interested in an Inox for myself anyway but if they had some I was going to buy what they had to make available to others. Instead it was like I had walked into a Michael Kors AD shop. Other than the sea of MK they had a handful of Armani Exchange, two Diesel's that looked the size of my palm, a pair of Wenger's and I think I spotted an uninteresting Citizen.


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

I picked this up for $50 at tjmaxx. Sapphire, Swiss quartz. I found a white face and a women's one that I may pick up tmrw.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Figures Charleston would have some. Columbia and Lexington (my town) have nothing. Greenville probably has a few considering the TJMaxx employess say those are the best stores in the state. Both of those look good btw.



RyanPatrick said:


> Thanks for posting this deal. Just snagged a green dial and blue dial. Passed on the black dial one they had. Figure I'll give one to my nephew and sell the other one to recoup my costs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$174.99 + 12% cashback

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...wiss-army-infantry-automatic-automatic-241646










$249.99 + 12% cashback

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...nc/alpina-horological-smartwatch-al-285btd3c6


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

impetusera said:


> No luck at my local TJMaxx. Not entirely sure I'd be interested in an Inox for myself anyway but if they had some I was going to buy what they had to make available to others. Instead it was like I had walked into a Michael Kors AD shop. Other than the sea of MK they had a handful of Armani Exchange, two Diesel's that looked the size of my palm, a pair of Wenger's and I think I spotted an uninteresting Citizen.


Frankfort Kentucky was essentially the same except there were also about 50 Fossils and Invictas having a "Who's the biggest and ugliest?" contest. And an interesting Skagen with day and date subdials. Someone under 40 might actually stand a chance of telling what the date is if they squint hard enough, but using my bifocals I was only about 70% sure the date was wrong. It was $59. I passed.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Figures Charleston would have some. Columbia and Lexington (my town) have nothing. Greenville probably has a few considering the TJMaxx employess say those are the best stores in the state. Both of those look good btw.


I'm actually in Boston for work. Found them up here. The store i went to is right next to TJ Maxx HQ which is next to my employers offices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Does anyone here have experience buying watches from Walmart.com or Jet.com? I'm seeing good prices but unlike Amazon they don't tell you if it is a partner seller or not. Thanks for any tips.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Think that Walmart owns Jet.com

From wkipedia:

"It was announced on August 8, 2016, that Walmart would acquire Jet.com for $3.3 billion ($3 billion in cash and up to $300 million in stock paid out over time to the founders and other selected individuals at the company).[7][8][9][10] As of September 19, 2016 it ceased being an independent company, and is now a subsidiary of Walmart.[11]"


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Terry Lennox said:


> Does anyone here have experience buying watches from Walmart.com or Jet.com? I'm seeing good prices but unlike Amazon they don't tell you if it is a partner seller or not. Thanks for any tips.


Walmart owns Jet and I have bought many things from both. 100% legit but always read the fine-print.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Terry Lennox said:


> Does anyone here have experience buying watches from Walmart.com or Jet.com? I'm seeing good prices but unlike Amazon they don't tell you if it is a partner seller or not. Thanks for any tips.


jet is all partner sellers. You can see who will be fulfilling during the checkout process, before you finalize.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Anybody have valid discount codes for Creationwatches? Thanks!

Edit: Holidays got me 5%


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Drewdoog said:


> I picked this up for $50 at tjmaxx. Sapphire, Swiss quartz. I found a white face and a women's one that I may pick up tmrw.


Does that say Swiss Military? Looks a lot like the Wenger Sea Force.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

799 on Amazon:










https://www.amazon.com/Raymond-Weil...d=1&keywords=raymond+weil+watch+for+men&psc=1


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

thechin said:


> 799 on Amazon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Currently $774.99 at Certified Watch Store before any coupon codes or cashback.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

Terry Lennox said:


> I'm seeing good prices


Share with the rest of the group...


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Terry Lennox said:


> Does anyone here have experience buying watches from Walmart.com or Jet.com? I'm seeing good prices but unlike Amazon they don't tell you if it is a partner seller or not. Thanks for any tips.


Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016)
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...seek.com/showpost.php?p=36293954&share_type=t

^ The last watch I've purchased [for myself]


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

I've been tempted all day to buy this one for my wife. With the $75 off for Amazon pay, it brings it down to $1800. Seems to be a pretty good deal.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Penfold36 said:


> View attachment 12730675
> 
> 
> I've been tempted all day to buy this one for my wife. With the $75 off for Amazon pay, it brings it down to $1800. Seems to be a pretty good deal.


I see that watchgooroo has it on ebay for *1749.99*. "Breitling Stamped Warranty Included!" Maybe there are some ebay-related discounts available?

_Breitling Mid-size A17312C9/BD91 179A Superocean II 36mm Automatic Watch_

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Breitling-...perocean-II-36mm-Automatic-Watch/332390415420

EDIT: I see that your original listing is from Jomashop -- seems like there are some joma discounts folks mention sometimes -- don't know any offhand.


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> I see that watchgooroo has it on ebay for *1749.99*. "Breitling Stamped Warranty Included!" Maybe there are some ebay-related discounts available?
> 
> _Breitling Mid-size A17312C9/BD91 179A Superocean II 36mm Automatic Watch_
> 
> ...


Hey man, thanks for the heads up. I thought I looked at all the sources to make sure it was the best price. I completely forgot about ebay (although I'm usually leery of ebay, but I know watchgooroo is good). So thanks again!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Got this version 96b213 Surveyor yesterday with BeFrugal/eBay BIN for under $120:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/292251498180
> 
> "BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY"


Now *$105.99* on ebay before discounts, "BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY." $175+ new on Amazon. I'll take one of these over the INOX -- accutron 2, baby!


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm still holding out for the black dial bracelet version of that Bulova for $99 on amazon.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Now *$105.99* on ebay before discounts, "BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY." $175+ new on Amazon. I'll take one of these over the INOX -- accutron 2, baby!


Great deal on a smooth watch


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Gannicus said:


> I'm still holding out for the black dial bracelet version of that Bulova for $99 on amazon.


That would be excellent! Good luck.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

NYC: Alpina and Frederique Constant sample sale (happens twice a year, once before Father's Day and once before Christmas). All watches have full MFG warranty, sample sale is held by reps from FC/Alpina. Most items 75% off MSRP. 123 W 18th st, 8th FL, manhattan... between 6th and 7th Ave. Thurs 12/14: 1030-1900hrs and Fri 12/15: 1030-1730hrs. Credit cards only, must pay NYC sales tax. See picture for details.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ochstin chronograph - Flash Sale - *$10.99*


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Gannicus said:


> I'm still holding out for the black dial bracelet version of that Bulova for $99 on amazon.


Just dropped to $125 on ebay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/302306779855


----------



## Auspaul (Jun 5, 2013)

Heap of Oris watches on Ashford for good prices

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/..._sortOption=SO_currentPrice&trackUsrOptn=true

Has Ebates become a scam ?Could not log in and when I went to create an account they want to have a lot of access.

View, manage, and permanently delete your mail in Gmail

Create, update, and delete labels

Compose and send new email

View your settings (e.g., filters and labels)


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I have been using eBates since Day 1. Are you logging in from Mac, Windows, IOS, Android....... I'm going to guess Android. Compare what you see in the app you downloaded to the required permission listed in Google Play. If they don't match, maybe you downloaded the wrong app?
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ebates&hl=en



Auspaul said:


> Heap of Oris watches on Ashford for good prices
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/..._sortOption=SO_currentPrice&trackUsrOptn=true
> 
> ...


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Lightning Deal on the Bulova Murren 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Auspaul said:


> Heap of Oris watches on Ashford for good prices
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/..._sortOption=SO_currentPrice&trackUsrOptn=true
> 
> ...


Not clear how you're accessing ebates, but I already have an account and am able to login via PC and see my account status and cashback as usual.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Check eBay messages for 10% eBucks


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Gemnation is having a sale on Revue Thommen at up to 84% off. The linked page also includes the Montblanc DualTime deal from yesterday and a Corum Heritage small seconds.


----------



## rodolfoscl (Jun 20, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Now *$105.99* on ebay before discounts, "BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY." $175+ new on Amazon. I'll take one of these over the INOX -- accutron 2, baby!


Its a great one, for 106 is a no brainer.










Cheers

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Removed


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Any codes currently working at Long Island Watch?


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

35% off Mako USA II: *$243.75*

The sale you've been waiting for is finally here. The Mako USA collection was created to fulfill a simple goal: to put forth a better version of the storied Mako watch. So with a classic diver design and input from the watch community, the Mako USA II was forged. Today only, take 35% off and free shipping on the entire Mako USA II line up. Just use code HMKUSA2 at check out. Ends tonight at 11:59 PM PST.

https://www.orientwatchusa.com/product-category/mens-watches/diver/makousaii/


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

5% off for signing up for mailing list.



Elkins45 said:


> Any codes currently working at Long Island Watch?


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> Does that say Swiss Military? Looks a lot like the Wenger Sea Force.
> 
> View attachment 12730609


It sure is a Sea Force. They had all the colors above next to the "Wenger" branded watches, but the "Swiss Military" versions were $10 cheaper. Im ok that my watch doesnt say "Wenger", it still came in a Wenger box.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm not familiar with this model is this a good price?










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Surprised by how nicely finished these are though rather heavy due to the big chunk of steel used for the case.


For those that have not tried one on yet, the INOX is not for everyone. Because of the size (height) and weight of the case, I found it to have a high center of gravity on the rubber strap version which made the case sway back and forth just a bit (probably better stabilized on the bracelet version). And I have big wrists, so size is not normally an issue.

Just pointing this out for those that haven't found them. Nice great Vic quality watch in fit and finish, great concept, but might not be pleasurable to wear.

I did check the Grand Rapids TJ Maxx on Monday. No INOX. Only overpriced Vic Alliance quartz models.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Drewdoog said:


> It sure is a Sea Force. They had all the colors above next to the "Wenger" branded watches, but the "Swiss Military" versions were $10 cheaper. Im ok that my watch doesnt say "Wenger", it still came in a Wenger box.


I have a Sea Force. Nice watch.

But your experience tells us that the Wenger watches may not be designed for Wenger, but rather Chinese models that can/will be sold under other brand names. On the one hand, that's a plus because they may be found a little cheaper under other names. On the other, it's a little disappointment about the brand.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Anybody have valid discount codes for Creationwatches? Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Holidays got me 5%


HOLIDAYDEALS for 10% off.


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-howard-automatic-watch. Just for 99.99









Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Dunkeljoanito said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-howard-automatic-watch. Just for 99.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the Howard with black dial on a leather nato and really liking it.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

No inox at the Ankeny tjmaxx but they did have to citizen atomic solars. I'm guessing price is still $200 since I bought mine last month. Same as link below. I feel it's a great deal

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B016..._QL65&keywords=citizen+atomic+watches+for+men

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

MacInFL said:


> *Victorinox INOX Found*
> 
> Had to go look. I went to the local TJ Maxx and found a small herd of INOX, five head in fact. With my trusted Mastercard pony, I was able to corral them into a shopping bag and now have them back at the ranch.
> 
> ...


Pics pls

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> 35% off Mako USA II: *$243.75*
> 
> The sale you've been waiting for is finally here. The Mako USA collection was created to fulfill a simple goal: to put forth a better version of the storied Mako watch. So with a classic diver design and input from the watch community, the Mako USA II was forged. Today only, take 35% off and free shipping on the entire Mako USA II line up. Just use code HMKUSA2 at check out. Ends tonight at 11:59 PM PST.
> 
> https://www.orientwatchusa.com/product-category/mens-watches/diver/makousaii/


Awesome - I have the Mako USA I in white - one of my favorite Orients. Might have to jump on this sale. Thanks for posting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

i just want to commend you for doing this for us! We really appreciate it!

Will do the same if opportunity arises

I love the inox but unforntly the 43mm is too big for my wrist, maybe i can find a ladies version soon.



MacInFL said:


> *Victorinox INOX Found*
> 
> Had to go look. I went to the local TJ Maxx and found a small herd of INOX, five head in fact. With my trusted Mastercard pony, I was able to corral them into a shopping bag and now have them back at the ranch.
> 
> ...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Checked the TJMaxx close to me and found no Inox. I have in the past though. Didn't really see anything of interest to me.


----------



## alejoviva (Jul 2, 2013)

No INOX in the Minneapolis area. A friend spotted one in Des Moines TJM and bought it for me, so I'm treating him to a brewery today. Good luck to everyone!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

INOX Update. Black and Red at My local max. Seconds hands miss a few marks. $142 with tax. Any CONUS people still looking? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Dunkeljoanito said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-howard-automatic-watch. Just for 99.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only the numeral and the hands are thinner and the orient logo is smaller.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen Promaster Professional Diver Mens Watch - Choose color, BN0150-28E, new, blue or black, eco-drive, 42mm x 12mm, *$132.99* from leperfect on ebay, $147.99 at Jomashop, $200+ at Amazon:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Promaster-Professional-Diver-Mens-Watch-Choose-color/172962807631









(Sorry if this is a dup. I thought I recalled seeing a Citizen diver listed recently, but searching the forum for this model brought up only older posts.)


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

If you PM'd me, I will respond shortly.



mannal said:


> INOX Update. Black and Red at My local max. Seconds hands miss a few marks. $142 with tax. Any CONUS people still looking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zippotone (Oct 7, 2016)

salems said:


> I had never do this but if somebody is so kind,
> I would be very grateful if some Wus member could buy me a victorinox diver from tj maxx with metal bracelet(black victorinox 241723 or olive victorinox 241725 if bracelet is stainless steel) and send it to me by certified regular (usps) mail to Spain.


I'm on the same boat... Someone willing to buy one of these INOX with steel bracelet and send it to Spain, PM me

Enviado desde mi MI 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Fortis Flieger automatic ETA 2824-2, sapphire, ss bracelet, 40mm, $459 upscaletime. Last one.


----------



## i3rianf (Nov 25, 2017)

They had this Citizen JY8031 at my local TJ Maxx for $250.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

With the New Year approaching, is it suffice to say the next incantation of this thread will be titled "Heads Up! I saw an INOX & Bulova here! (List place) -Thread #7 (2018)"? LOL!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

GNUJoshua said:


> That watch is in my regular (at least 2x/week) rotation. There are much better deals on it than $96. I think I got it (from Amazon) in June or July-ish for $85. Great watch, terrible uncomfortable super thick (like 5mm/1/4" at least) band. Looks really good on a original Bond (green/grey/red) nato though which is where it stays for me.


Now *$86.99* from two different ebay sellers, both "new with tags", 45mm, 100m WR:

dexclusive:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Citizen-Sport-Mens-Eco-Drive-Watch-AW1361-10H/391854525329

leperfect:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Avion-Dark-Grey-Dial-Mens-Watch-AW1361-10H/162736233618


----------



## Hughlysses (Sep 27, 2017)

On a "stuff on the dial" per dollar basis, that must be the least expensive watch ever built!



i3rianf said:


> They had this Citizen JY8031 at my local TJ Maxx for $250.
> View attachment 12732351


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> With the New Year approaching, is it suffice to say the next incantation of this thread will be titled "Heads Up! I saw an INOX & Bulova here! (List place) -Thread #7 (2018)"? LOL!


It was a Rakuten Global thread and a Mondaine thread for a few days too. Runs in cycles, will probably never be a Rolex thread though but you never know.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> It was a Rakuten Global thread and a Mondaine thread for a few days too. Runs in cycles, will probably never be a Rolex thread though but you never know.


You never know is right. Hell, Paul Newman's Daytona recently sold at auction for the bargain basement price of $17.8 million......Heads Up, indeed!!!


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Bulova 96B231 - $100
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watch-brands/bulova/men-s-chronograph-black-genuine-leather-beige-dial.htm









Bulova Marine Star Green Dial - $110
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-gunmetal-ion-plated-men-s-watch-98b206.html


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Victorinox Swiss Army White Dial Black Nylon Men's Watch 2416761, quartz, 43mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal, unidirectional "black PVD" (per Jomashop) bezel, *$85.99* at Certified, $92.99 at Amazon (via 3rd party). Next, non-Certified price on ebay is $109.54.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ite-dial-black-nylon-men-s-watch-2416761.html


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol. 🤣🤣🤣


dumberdrummer said:


> With the New Year approaching, is it suffice to say the next incantation of this thread will be titled "Heads Up! I saw an INOX & Bulova here! (List place) -Thread #7 (2018)"? LOL!


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

alejoviva said:


> No INOX in the Minneapolis area. A friend spotted one in Des Moines TJM and bought it for me, so I'm treating him to a brewery today. Good luck to everyone!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


which one in des moines?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

42mm automatic ETA 2836-2, sapphire, patented push/pull crown eliminates need for screw-down. Bilingual English/German day. $674.99 ebay.


----------



## Auspaul (Jun 5, 2013)

mannal said:


> I have been using eBates since Day 1. Are you logging in from Mac, Windows, IOS, Android....... I'm going to guess Android. Compare what you see in the app you downloaded to the required permission listed in Google Play. If they don't match, maybe you downloaded the wrong app?
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ebates&hl=en


No on Windows 7 have never had a problem before was very shocked when they wanted all these permissions to sign up might have been some glitch when logging in. Can log in now would not sign up with all the access they wanted


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Bulova Accutron II Telluride Men's 96B216 (refurb) - WatchesHalfPrice / ebay - $115

https://www.ebay.com/itm/302357027552?

Similar to the Surveyor 96B213, the Telluride has a slightly different dial face, lugs and comes with a nice bracelet. This is the version that I have (and prefer) due to the railroad track markers and simpler lugs. Believe it is slightly dressier...sort of an art deco look but can't go wrong with either. These are real eye candy with the clean lines and sweeping blue second hand. Put my on this leather band when first rec'd but planning on the bracelet back on. BTW, the bracelet looks great on the Blue Moonview 96B204 (another favorite Bulova).

On stock bracelet:









On leather:


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Peace N Time said:


> Bulova 96B231 - $100https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watch-brands/bulova/men-s-chronograph-black-genuine-leather-beige-dial.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That green dial looks really cool.The beige UHF chrono is $103 on Amazon right now. Might be worth it because of the return policy? Although why someone would return one is a mystery to me.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

i3rianf said:


> They had this Citizen JY8031 at my local TJ Maxx for $250.
> View attachment 12732351


Does it come with a Dramamine?


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Link?

Good deal ?

Ok deal ?



priamo said:


> 42mm automatic ETA 2836-2, sapphire, patented push/pull crown eliminates need for screw-down. Bilingual English/German day. $674.99 ebay.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

🤣🤣🤣


Elkins45 said:


> Does it come with a Dramamine?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

SRPB17 Seiko 5 Sports Turtle on bracelet down to $139 on Amazon.

I like this version of the Seiko 5 Turtle the best because the color makes the word 'Sports' under the Seiko 5 badge less noticeable. That and the fact that it's quite striking in person.

WUS thread about these watches here.

Not my pic but I do have this watch:









Edit: All bracelet versions < $150 currently

Green
Blue
Black


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> I have a Sea Force. Nice watch.
> 
> But your experience tells us that the Wenger watches may not be designed for Wenger, but rather Chinese models that can/will be sold under other brand names. On the one hand, that's a plus because they may be found a little cheaper under other names. On the other, it's a little disappointment about the brand.


Wenger is owned by Victorinox though still produce their own watches. As is with Victorinox most if not all of their cases are designed in Switzerland but produced in China. Victorinox watches would be considered a better watch over Wenger. Swiss Military is a brand of Chrono AG which has no connection to Victorinox/Wenger. All three are Swiss brands and as long as the dial says Swiss Made will have a Swiss movement and otherwise meets standards to be branded Swiss Made.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

goyoneuff said:


> Link?
> 
> Good deal ?
> 
> Ok deal ?


Not picking on you in particular, but when people on this forum go out of their way to post deals, the very least the rest of us can do is our own additional research (hello Google, eBay, Amazon, etc) to determine whether it's a "good deal" or an "ok deal" for ourselves.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Tanker G1 said:


> SRPB17 Seiko 5 Sports Turtle on bracelet down to $139 on Amazon.
> 
> I like this version of the Seiko 5 Turtle the best because the color makes the word 'Sports' under the Seiko 5 badge less noticeable. That and the fact that it's quite striking in person.
> 
> ...


Ooh good catch. The other thing to note is that these watches have the 4R36 movement-- so hacking and handwinding (I probably wrongly assume that Seiko 5s still mostly use 7sXX).


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Sure. No worries. I did try but not good luck finding if it was a deal or.not.

Cheers !

G.


dumberdrummer said:


> Not picking on you in particular, but when people on this forum go out of their way to post deals, the very least the rest of us can do is our own additional research (hello Google, eBay, Amazon, etc) to determine whether it's a "good deal" or an "ok deal" for ourselves.


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> which one in des moines?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


West Des Moines.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hmkusa2 gets 35% off Orient Mako USA II today only https://www.orientwatchusa.com/product-category/mens-watches/diver/makousaii/

Usually 30off is always good for 30% off but this is obviously better and a nod to the Mako USA II which is routinely left off their 40 and 50% coupon codes.

Apologies if someone else posted this earlier.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Montag84 said:


> Hmkusa2 gets 35% off Orient Mako USA II today only https://www.orientwatchusa.com/product-category/mens-watches/diver/makousaii/
> 
> Usually 30off is always good for 30% off but this is obviously better and a nod to the Mako USA II which is routinely left off their 40 and 50% coupon codes.
> 
> Apologies if someone else posted his earlier.


Got a white dial for $266 total. I got a refund for shipping a few minutes after placing the order for $283.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

For those hunting the victorinox at TJ Maxx I saw 4or 5 in auburn,ma this afternoon


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

goyoneuff said:


> Sure. No worries. I did try but not good luck finding if it was a deal or.not.
> 
> Cheers !
> 
> G.


It's all good. And from what I could tell, it does appear to be the best price CURRENTLY for a Marinemaster on a rubber strap. A quick word of caution, though...while Fortis rubber straps are of very high quality, do keep in mind that they are "slice to fit". So be sure to measure twice and cut once!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> SRPB17 Seiko 5 Sports Turtle on bracelet down to $139 on Amazon.
> 
> I like this version of the Seiko 5 Turtle the best because the color makes the word 'Sports' under the Seiko 5 badge less noticeable. That and the fact that it's quite striking in person.
> 
> ...


Awesome photo. I'm very interested to see these turtle fives getting some overdue love. The bracelet looks like the one on my Samurai (EDIT: changed my mind, here), which I find attractive and comfortable. And it appears that some of them are limited edition. This page shows the SRPB73 (black, $210), SRPB74 (gold, $198) as limited edition (although their dials aren't as amazing as yours in these photos):

https://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/brands/seiko-watches/seiko-limited-edition-watches.htm?p=1

Even if it isn't limited edition, that red dial is sweet.

EDIT: Looking more closely at the bracelet photos on Amazon, I can't say that it's the same as my Samurai's bracelet.


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

goyoneuff said:


> Link?
> 
> Good deal ?
> 
> Ok deal ?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fortis-B-4...340877&hash=item5b3e374f38:g:FIsAAOSwX9FZKJW3


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

priamo said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fortis-B-4...340877&hash=item5b3e374f38:g:FIsAAOSwX9FZKJW3


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

MacInFL said:


> Bulova Accutron II Telluride Men's 96B216 (refurb) - WatchesHalfPrice / ebay - $115
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/302357027552?
> 
> ...


Dang I wish I would have held out for that instead of the surveyor.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

TDKFM said:


> Dang I wish I would have held out for that instead of the surveyor.












We're here to enable.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Good price on FC Worldtimer $995 with manufacture movement: 
https://www.jomashop.com/frederique...campaign=2017/12/14+Holiday+Doorbusters+Email


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

$104.12 at Ashford. Certina automatic, sapphire $265


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

TDKFM said:


> Dang I wish I would have held out for that instead of the surveyor.


Both are nice watches, identical movements. Happy with my Surveyor.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Perdendosi said:


> Holy cow. If I had even 1/2 of the sufficient funds in the watch budget I'd jump on this. It's a "true" GMT, which allows the home time to continue to run when setting the local time. PLUS, it has a reappearing/disappearing local time hand. Listen to this description:
> 
> And to show the extra hand, a pic from Montblanc:
> [/FONT][/COLOR]
> ...


Chronometer, 500. GMT, day/night, 100. Mont Blanc, 700. Well worth it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

juderiverman said:


> Chronometer, 500. GMT, day/night, 100. Mont Blanc, 700. Well worth it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Genuinely curious, is there any cheaper watch that's an alternative, regardless of where it's made?


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

priamo said:


> $104.12 at Ashford. Certina automatic, sapphire $265


I got this Certina from Joma a couple weeks ago...it's great except the butterfly clasp strap isn't my thing. just had a couple 19mm's arrive today to try out when i get home


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Rivarama said:


> Good price on FC Worldtimer $995 with manufacture movement:
> https://www.jomashop.com/frederique...campaign=2017/12/14+Holiday+Doorbusters+Email


Holy moly that's a good deal. I swore not to buy any watches for a while, and you almost, ALMOST got me. I had it in my Cart with coupon applied...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nyonya said:


> Genuinely curious, is there any cheaper watch that's an alternative, regardless of where it's made?


That's at least a $1000 watch from any Swiss brand. $1295 from Montblanc is fair. Twinfly is the "bargain" Montblanc though.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

RyanD said:


> That's at least a $1000 watch from any Swiss brand. $1295 from Montblanc is fair. Twinfly is the "bargain" Montblanc though.


I don't disagree with you, but even the Dual Time is pushing my size tolerances...


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Now $975, ltd edition Yankees. Wrigley Field $750.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm not familiar with this model is this a good price?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this at TJ Maxx and was wondering the same thing.

They also had the Bulova curve chronograph for $259. I almost grabbed it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

RyanD said:


> That's at least a $1000 watch from any Swiss brand. $1295 from Montblanc is fair. Twinfly is the "bargain" Montblanc though.


Curious as to the best price you've seen for a Montblanc TwinFly - I've seen it on sale around $2,500 for the silver but always much higher for the black dial. TIA!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

20mm will fit just fine on that Certina











dt75 said:


> I got this Certina from Joma a couple weeks ago...it's great except the butterfly clasp strap isn't my thing. just had a couple 19mm's arrive today to try out when i get home


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

audio.bill said:


> Curious as to the best price you've seen for a Montblanc TwinFly - I've seen it on sale around $2,500 for the silver but always much higher for the black dial. TIA!


I've seen both for around $2200 recently after coupons/cashback. Just have to wait for everything to align. I can't think of a comparable watch under $4000.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

I just discovered, and purchased, a deal at Amazon for the Seiko SARB017 Alpinist for $356.25. Ships and sold by Amazon with 3-year Seiko warranty. After purchase, I checked and that price is still available as of this posting time.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000KG93BQ/ref=ya_aw_od_pi?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Both are nice watches, identical movements. Happy with my Surveyor.


I'm happy with mine too, just think the other one looks better.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> I saw this at TJ Maxx and was wondering the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one of the new Night Vision models. It's has an led flashlight. I also saw one, looks good. If anyone gets one, give us some feedback please. You can read about it here:
https://www.swissarmy.com/us/en/Pro.../tp-collection/timepieces_collection_WAT-C260


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

impetusera said:


> Wenger is owned by Victorinox though still produce their own watches. As is with Victorinox most if not all of their cases are designed in Switzerland but produced in China. Victorinox watches would be considered a better watch over Wenger. Swiss Military is a brand of Chrono AG which has no connection to Victorinox/Wenger. All three are Swiss brands and as long as the dial says Swiss Made will have a Swiss movement and otherwise meets standards to be branded Swiss Made.


I'm familiar with Victorinox and Wenger as I own several watches of those brands. Drewdoog's picture shows us that there is, indeed, some kind of link between that Swiss Military and the Wenger Sea Force. They appear to be identical dials and bezels except for the branding.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

mannal said:


> 20mm will fit just fine on that Certina
> 
> View attachment 12733127


With the couple 20mm's I had, it was a real tight fit. The 2 19's I got work out great for me.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Holy moly that's a good deal. I swore not to buy any watches for a while, and you almost, ALMOST got me. I had it in my Cart with coupon applied...


Just do it. That's stupid cheap for that watch.

Have you seen one in person? It's honestly breathtakingly beautiful, especially the white and blue dial. Worth every single cent of $1000.


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

To maxx in Manchester UK has a few victorinox models on, these were £119 and they had three colours in green,grey n black. Huge drop of Luminox watches too.









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

impetusera said:


> Wenger is owned by Victorinox though still produce their own watches. As is with Victorinox most if not all of their cases are designed in Switzerland but produced in China. Victorinox watches would be considered a better watch over Wenger. Swiss Military is a brand of Chrono AG which has no connection to Victorinox/Wenger. All three are Swiss brands and as long as the dial says Swiss Made will have a Swiss movement and otherwise meets standards to be branded Swiss Made.


I believe Victorinox owns "Swiss Army" and licenses it to Chrono AG.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Something to look forward to over the Christmas period: Chris Ward are reportedly having a big sale early in the new year. I've got no details yet only that one's planned.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

RyanD said:


> I've seen both for around $2200 recently after coupons/cashback. Just have to wait for everything to align. I can't think of a comparable watch under $4000.


When I saw it at that price it was for the silver dial only from Overstock; they had the black version in stock as well but unfortunately priced much higher. :-(


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

Anyone seen/heard about upcoming sales on Undone watches? They had one for BF that was for certain styles, apparently wasn't on the models I was looking at bc I never saw it. 

Like the look of the Killy and been thinking about picking one up should I be able to snag one at a sale price. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

PetWatch said:


> This is one of the new Night Vision models. It's has an led flashlight. I also saw one, looks good. If anyone gets one, give us some feedback please. You can read about it here:
> https://www.swissarmy.com/us/en/Pro.../tp-collection/timepieces_collection_WAT-C260


I will say that the 42mm dimensions is very generous, looks more like 40 in person.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

sticky said:


> Something to look forward to over the Christmas period: Chris Ward are reportedly having a big sale early in the new year. I've got no details yet only that one's planned.


Anyone taking bets on another logo change after they've dumped some inventory?


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Anyone taking bets on another logo change after they've dumped some inventory?


I'd put a tenner on that.

I'd be willing to go double or nothing that they'll be making the current "Motorsport collection" logo a brand-wide logo.

That's fine with me. That logo looks 10x better than the current one. Plus it means more 60% off Tridents for us


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

sticky said:


> Something to look forward to over the Christmas period: Chris Ward are reportedly having a big sale early in the new year. I've got no details yet only that one's planned.


the report pls
thanks a lot


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Just do it. That's stupid cheap for that watch.
> 
> Have you seen one in person? It's honestly breathtakingly beautiful, especially the white and blue dial. Worth every single cent of $1000.


I'm currently considering it as well. Hadn't plan on buying any more watches after I got a Meistersinger for 320 on black Friday but this is very tempting.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Pretty good deal on this Citizen, add $5 for shipping to most places.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...eco-drive-watch-aw1410-16x.html#horizontalTabCitizen Military Stainless Steel Green Men's Eco-Drive Watch AW1410-16X​SPECIAL SAVINGS!


   
​
Model: AW1410-16X
[FONT=yotpo-widget-font !important]7 Reviews




Stainless steel case with a green nylon strap. Fixed stainless steel bezel. Army green dial with white hands and Arabic numeral hour markers. Minute markers around the outer rim. Dial Type: Analog. Luminescent hands. Date display at the 3 o'clock position. Eco-drive movement. Scratch resistantShow more
2 YEAR WARRANTY ON WATCHES
100% NEW & AUTHENTIC
30 DAY MONEY BACK
SAFE & SECURE SHOPPING
FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $99
TOP RATED SUPPORT

  

Retail *$235.00*
*$62.99*
You Save $172.01 (73%)​As Low As $11 a month with ONLY 2 LEFT!

QUANTITY 
BUY NOW*PRICE MATCH REQUEST*​

+ ADD TO WISHLIST


DETAILS
SHIPPING
GUARANTEE
REVIEWS
QUESTIONS
Stainless steel case with a green nylon strap. Fixed stainless steel bezel. Army green dial with white hands and Arabic numeral hour markers. Minute markers around the outer rim. Dial Type: Analog. Luminescent hands. Date display at the 3 o'clock position. Eco-drive movement. Scratch resistant mineral crystal. Pull / push crown. Solid case back. Case diameter: 44 mm. Case thickness: 13 mm. Round case shape. Band width: 22 mm. Band length: 7.5 inches. Tang clasp. Water resistant at 200 meters / 660 feet. Functions: date, hour, minute, second. Casual watch style. Watch label: Japan Movt. Item Variations: AW1410 16X, AW1410.16X, AW141016X. Citizen Military Green Dial Green Nylon Mens Watch AW1410-16X.

[/FONT]


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Here's my TJ Maxx story.

Two days ago, I visited the store on Richmond Avenue bear the Galleria (in Houston) a couple of days ago. The store had several of two kinds of INOX: the FDNY model on a rubber strap for $99.99 and the blue bracelet version for $129.99. They also had a few other Victorinox models, several different Citizen watches, including the one that comes with the case shaped like a scuba tank, and 4 various Breitlings ranging in price from$2000-$5000. The INOX watches looked nice, but I would have been buying the deal and not the watch. The same could be said for everything else in the case.

Yesterday, I visited the Hedwig Village store. They had fewer watches, but again they had the INOX and several Citizens. That store had the DIY model of the Citizen dive watch, and they had a Bulova Curve for $260. I was mildly interested in the Curve, but it was not the color that I am most interested in. Again, I left empty handed.

That brings us to today, when I stopped at the Memorial Drive Store and found this in the display case for $230:










This is a watch that I have been interested in for a long time and had almost purchased in the past. So, I got it.

Locals may know that this is a small store, and there wasn't as much selection as at the other two stores I visited. I did see a Bulova Precisionist chrono for $260 (an actual Precisionist with the infinity second hand) and several different Citizen models. Oddly, there were no INOX modes of any kind at this store.

The downside of the purchase is that the store didn't have the correct box for the watch, so I have to hunt down a PDF with the instructions. I made the guy check all of the Victorinox boxes he had.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Mido Ocean Star Captain V on Amazon for $572.99 which is the lowest it's ever been from a 3rd party vendor.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JMX61U8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_Jo.mAb8SZGJW7


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome !

Does the bezel rotate ?

Cheers.


caktaylor said:


> Here's my TJ Maxx story.
> 
> Two days ago, I visited the store on Richmond Avenue bear the Galleria (in Houston) a couple of days ago. The store had several of two kinds of INOX: the FDNY model on a rubber strap for $99.99 and the blue bracelet version for $129.99. They also had a few other Victorinox models, several different Citizen watches, including the one that comes with the case shaped like a scuba tank, and 4 various Breitlings ranging in price from$2000-$5000. The INOX watches looked nice, but I would have been buying the deal and not the watch. The same could be said for everything else in the case.
> 
> ...


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

danktrees said:


> I'm currently considering it as well. Hadn't plan on buying any more watches after I got a Meistersinger for 320 on black Friday but this is very tempting.


Isn't the sale price over? I thought it was one day from gemnation that has now expired?


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Mido Ocean Star Captain V on Amazon for $572.99 which is the lowest it's ever been from a 3rd party vendor.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JMX61U8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_Jo.mAb8SZGJW7


Must have sold that one, current low price from any seller is $940.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

N8G said:


> Isn't the sale price over? I thought it was one day from gemnation that has now expired?


If you're referring to the Montblanc Heritage Chronometer Dual Time it's still available at the $1,295 sale price!


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

audio.bill said:


> If you're referring to the Montblanc Heritage Chronometer Dual Time it's still available at the $1,295 sale price!


Yes I was. Thanks!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> Awesome !
> 
> Does the bezel rotate ?
> 
> Cheers.


It does not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

N8G said:


> Isn't the sale price over? I thought it was one day from gemnation that has now expired?


I had quoted this in reference to the FC worldtimer for 995


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been pining for another marine watch since I flipped my Stowa with the matte silver dial.

I've had the one made by German watchmaker Marc & Sons on my ebay watch list for awhile, and decided to offer $175. He countered at $190 and I jumped. I think that's a steal. Blued hands, sapphire crystal, Miyota 9015 movement.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-SONS-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Mido Ocean Star Captain V on Amazon for $572.99 which is the lowest it's ever been from a 3rd party vendor.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JMX61U8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_Jo.mAb8SZGJW7


Just an FYI, but I paid $520.00 for one a year ago December thru Jet.com . Nice watch but I've since sold it.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Terribly convoluted to make this work, but apparently in some update since the initial launch you can now cache your music. And apparently Tapatalk hates me and my pics keep getting rotated









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Two new Rolexes are available at Costco.com. Interestingly, they won't show the prices for these two unless you create an account (which you can do even if you aren't a Costco member). After signing in with this account, even non-members can buy them.

One is a *Rolex Day-Date 36*, model 118135, automatic, 18k rose gold case, leather strap, sapphire crystal, 36mm x 12mm, 100m WR, *$18,000*. $18,995 at Luxury of Watches, $20,709 at Jomashop,

The other is a *Rolex Sky-Dweller 18k Yellow Gold*, 42mm x 14mm, sapphire crystal, 100m WR, *$35,000*, $36,920 at Jomashop (although the model numbers don't match).

https://www.costco.com/mens-watches.html









Sales tax would weigh heavily on these. I'm guessing that Jomashop doesn't charge sales tax.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

There's probably close to a dozen Victorinox Inox watches (bracelet, rubber, blue dial, green dial, black dial, fdny, etc...) at the Downtown Crossing, Boston store. I tried one on at lunchtime, they seem well built, feels like a metal/analog swiss answer to a g-shock, wasn't my cup of tea though.



Sampsonti said:


> For those hunting the victorinox at TJ Maxx I saw 4or 5 in auburn,ma this afternoon


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T Mens Watch AT9071-58E, radio controlled, alarm, 200m WR, 44mm x 12mm, *$244.99*, $259.99 at JacobTime, $299.99 at Jomashop, $400+ at Amazon. Per Jomashop: rotating bezel (Amazon says stationary), sapphire crystal, screw-down crown. Some descriptions say it's solar, but the back says eco-drive. Note that the bottom subdial is a 24hr dial.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Eco-Drive-World-Time-A-T-Mens-Watch-AT9071-58E/191798482299


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T Mens Watch AT9071-58E, radio controlled, alarm, 200m WR, 44mm x 12mm, *$244.99*, $259.99 at JacobTime, $299.99 at Jomashop, $400+ at Amazon. Per Jomashop: rotating bezel (Amazon says stationary), sapphire crystal, screw-down crown. Some descriptions say it's solar, but the back says eco-drive. Note that the bottom subdial is a 24hr dial.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Eco-Drive-World-Time-A-T-Mens-Watch-AT9071-58E/191798482299


Eco-Drive is solar, Citizen's name for solar charged battery.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Tres-
> 
> Here are some other automatic Victorinox you might consider:
> 
> ...


These deals from a week ago are back for *$189* from the above, same links.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

If you have a hankering for an orange Samurai, Long Island Watch just posted the best price I have seen-$394. Lowest is about $480 until I saw this.

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Sei...lus&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=Social_SEO


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Pro Diver said:


> If you have a hankering for an orange Samurai, Long Island Watch just posted the best price I have seen-$394. Lowest is about $480 until I saw this.
> 
> https://www.longislandwatch.com/Sei...lus&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=Social_SEO


Got this new from a jeweler AD on eBay for $393 last night., includes an unspecified "Seiko gift".

Looking forward to some Seiko swag.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

caktaylor said:


> Here's my TJ Maxx story.
> 
> Two days ago, I visited the store on Richmond Avenue bear the Galleria (in Houston) a couple of days ago. The store had several of two kinds of INOX: the FDNY model on a rubber strap for $99.99 and the blue bracelet version for $129.99. They also had a few other Victorinox models, several different Citizen watches, including the one that comes with the case shaped like a scuba tank, and 4 various Breitlings ranging in price from$2000-$5000. The INOX watches looked nice, but I would have been buying the deal and not the watch. The same could be said for everything else in the case.
> 
> ...


If you have trouble, it's the same movement as the Breitling Aerospace, so the instructions should be the same. Guessing the Breitling instructions would be easier to find.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

achernob said:


> If you have trouble, it's the same movement as the Breitling Aerospace, so the instructions should be the same. Guessing the Breitling instructions would be easier to find.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information. Fortunately, the first hit from Google was the manual from the Victorinox web site. It is set, now I just have to size the bracelet when I get home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Alpina Alpiner 4 for only $435 at CWS. Run baby run.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...al-leather-strap-men-s-watch-al525ss5aq6.html


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

yankeexpress said:


> Got this new from a jeweler AD on eBay for $393 last night., includes an unspecified "Seiko gift".
> 
> Looking forward to some Seiko swag.


I got the same + 10% back in ebay bucks and 1.5% cashback. I've been looking for a modern orange Seiko diver to compliment my very ancient Orange Monster (that my wife has permanently borrowed).


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> I got the same + 10% back in ebay bucks and 1.5% cashback. I've been looking for a modern orange Seiko diver to compliment my very ancient Orange Monster (that my wife has permanently borrowed).


The fact the orange on the bezel doesn't match the orange on the dial would drive me insane


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

City74 said:


> The fact the orange on the bezel doesn't match the orange on the dial would drive me insane


I actually prefer the slight mis-match, otherwise it looks as if it would get lost in the dial. I'll wait to pass judgement until I get one on my wrist.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

City74 said:


> The fact the orange on the bezel doesn't match the orange on the dial would drive me insane


Being different materials it would be very difficult, if not impossible, to match their appearance perfectly under all conditions.

I'd be interested in that bezel with a black dial.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Skagen Men's SKW6300 "HAGEN" World Time Alarm Black Rose Gold Leather Watch, quartz, new, 42mm, 50m WR, PVD coated, alarm, 24-hour time, *$89.99*, $130+ elsewhere.

That long hand pointing at 12:00 (below) appears to be the "city hand." Funny that "SKA" is at the top and next to "LON" where other watches have Paris or Geneva. I guess SKA is for the city of Skagen in Denmark. I like this dial, and its world time features sound pretty good for the price.









Taken from the manual: http://www.skagen.com/content/dam/s...NSTRUCTIONS AND CARE GUIDE SUMMER.pdf#page=13

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Skagen-Men...rm-Black-Rose-Gold-Leather-Watch/332416989671










Here it is in silver and white with a mesh bracelet for $140:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Skagen-SKW6301-HAGEN-World-Silver-BAND-2-LEFT-THIS-PRICE-/382297288689


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've been pining for another marine watch since I flipped my Stowa with the matte silver dial.
> 
> I've had the one made by German watchmaker Marc & Sons on my ebay watch list for awhile, and decided to offer $175. He countered at $190 and I jumped. I think that's a steal. Blued hands, sapphire crystal, Miyota 9015 movement.
> 
> ...


Damn you, WtW, now I want one too. 
Don't have a German watch in the collection yet. 
Scheisse.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

wishmann said:


> Alpina Alpiner 4 for only $435 at CWS. Run baby run.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...al-leather-strap-men-s-watch-al525ss5aq6.html


Nice find! That's a real beauty at an all time low price which certainly didn't last long.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

w4tchnut said:


> Damn you, WtW, now I want one too.
> Don't have a German watch in the collection yet.
> Scheisse.


Not sure about requirements for "Made in Germany" on the dial, but personally I wouldn't consider this a "German watch" with a Japanese movement.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Amazon has the Casio Protrek PRG-270B-3CR for $76 (or the Black/Orange version with negative display for $82) with free shipping and returns:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...83ab36987a0a01ff0INT&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1









They've also got the PRG-300-1A9CR for $84:

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRG-30...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=JD78VMB44XYYMX7PXTZP


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

NEW Citizen AT9013-03H World Time Rose Gold Men's Watch, radio controlled, eco-drive, 200m WR, 43mm x 13mm.

Per Jomashop (where it's OOS): "... Scratch resistant sapphire crystal. Screw down crown. Solid case back. ... Deployment clasp with push button release. ... atomic timekeeping technology with synchronized time adjustment available in 26 time zones, displayed as cities, perpetual calendar, power reserve indicator, alarm. Sport watch style. Watch label: Japan Movt. Citizen World Time A-T Grey Dial Mens Watch AT9013-03H."

*$210.00*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Citize...ns-Watch-EXCELLENT-Cond-FASTSHIP/122859673209

Also here for *$229.95* from a more active seller:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Citize...Gold-Mens-Watch-3-YEARS-WARRANTY/142402415737


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

audio.bill said:


> Not sure about requirements for "Made in Germany" on the dial, but personally I wouldn't consider this a "German watch" with a Japanese movement.


Ok, das ist kein Deutsch, not AL&S or GO, or even Stowa. 
One has to make some compromises at this price point. German enough for me!

Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Pro Diver said:


> If you have a hankering for an orange Samurai, Long Island Watch just posted the best price I have seen-$394. Lowest is about $480 until I saw this.
> 
> https://www.longislandwatch.com/Sei...lus&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=Social_SEO





yankeexpress said:


> Got this new from a jeweler AD on eBay for $393 last night., includes an unspecified "Seiko gift".
> 
> Looking forward to some Seiko swag.


I saw this for the first time yesterday and immediately knew that I will be buying one. Just a matter of when?


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

audio.bill said:


> Not sure about requirements for "Made in Germany" on the dial, but personally I wouldn't consider this a "German watch" with a Japanese movement.


Some Junkers also comes to mind... However that is a banger deal for a high beat Japanese movement, genuine enamel dial that at least has most of its value originating from Germany.

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> If anyone sees an Inox on bracelet in a TJMaxx and decides to pass on it - please pm me. Will gladly send you funds and and a prepaid label shipping if you would be kind enough to pick one up for me
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


How good is this forum. There are a lot of great people on here who would actually be willing to help you out (along with the others asking too!!). Hope you got the Inox!


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Chirv said:


> Some Junkers also comes to mind... However that is a banger deal for a high beat Japanese movement, genuine enamel dial that at least has most of its value originating from Germany.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


Germanese!


----------



## Rex915 (Feb 19, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> Here's my TJ Maxx story.
> 
> Two days ago, I visited the store on Richmond Avenue bear the Galleria (in Houston) a couple of days ago. The store had several of two kinds of INOX: the FDNY model on a rubber strap for $99.99 and the blue bracelet version for $129.99. They also had a few other Victorinox models, several different Citizen watches, including the one that comes with the case shaped like a scuba tank, and 4 various Breitlings ranging in price from$2000-$5000. The INOX watches looked nice, but I would have been buying the deal and not the watch. The same could be said for everything else in the case.
> 
> ...


How are you all finding them so low? My local TJ has the inox tagged at $199?


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Mido Ocean Star Captain V on Amazon for $572.99 which is the lowest it's ever been from a 3rd party vendor.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JMX61U8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_Jo.mAb8SZGJW7


Dang, that's been at the top of my list for a while. $900+ now


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Rex915 said:


> How are you all finding them so low? My local TJ has the inox tagged at $199?


We're not doing anything special. That's just how they are tagged. I don't know why yours would be different; I don't really know if there is a strategy for regional pricing differences.


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> We're not doing anything special. That's just how they are tagged. I don't know why yours would be different; I don't really know if there is a strategy for regional pricing differences.


You should try mentioning and giving evidence of the pricing tags in the images on this thread. I know they're pricier in the UK but all stores are allocated goods depending on demographic and they're all priced at the distribution centres and not instore.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> Here's my TJ Maxx story.
> 
> Two days ago, I visited the store on Richmond Avenue bear the Galleria (in Houston) a couple of days ago. The store had several of two kinds of INOX: the FDNY model on a rubber strap for $99.99 and the blue bracelet version for $129.99. They also had a few other Victorinox models, several different Citizen watches, including the one that comes with the case shaped like a scuba tank, and 4 various Breitlings ranging in price from$2000-$5000. The INOX watches looked nice, but I would have been buying the deal and not the watch. The same could be said for everything else in the case.
> 
> ...


Been after one for a while,missed out on the massdrop deal a short while back. I think it was $399

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Wiggy999 said:


> Germanese!


Jerman?

As a world history nut, I've always loved the idea of a WW2 themed German watch with a Japanese movement. Put one on and then ruthlessly take Polish sausages and French fries from people's plates.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

TDKFM said:


> Dang, that's been at the top of my list for a while. $900+ now


Jomashop has them for $624. Look to see if there any other discount codes that apply. 
https://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m026-430-44-061-00.html


----------



## Rex915 (Feb 19, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> We're not doing anything special. That's just how they are tagged. I don't know why yours would be different; I don't really know if there is a strategy for regional pricing differences.


Gotcha..... I didnt know if you guys were using an additional coupon or something.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

i3rianf said:


> They had this Citizen JY8031 at my local TJ Maxx for $250.
> View attachment 12732351


Whoah. That tells the time right?


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Been after one for a while,missed out on the massdrop deal a short while back. I think it was $399

I got this same watch at TJ Maxx a couple of months ago. This store has become my go-to store for watch bargains. I've snagged several Citizen radio-controlled watches for $199.99, a Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L for $230, and today got a Victorinox I.N.O.X. on a bracelet for $129.99.













​


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

TDKFM said:


> Dang, that's been at the top of my list for a while. $900+ now


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01L...1_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=1M8VT288WTBRYBDDP1DA


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> This is one of the new Night Vision models. It's has an led flashlight. I also saw one, looks good. If anyone gets one, give us some feedback please. You can read about it here:
> https://www.swissarmy.com/us/en/Pro.../tp-collection/timepieces_collection_WAT-C260


I got the silver dial on bracelet as a gift...very nice looking watch, but hard to read the time with the silver dial/silver hands. Definitely go with a contrasting dial color vs the hands.
It is kind of a mixed message though....it has a backlight(mine is blue, shines down from above 12) and a flashlight/strobelight, which makes it great for camping or dark situations BUT it is only rated to 50m, with no screw-down crown, so not really "rugged" or waterproof. Also, it has the proprietary lugs, so a nato or aftermarket strap is a no-go...
Also, there are 2 batteries in the thing, a regular watch battery and the larger CR2032? for the lighting. Which means it sort of opens like a "book" when you take the back off, with the larger battery on a hinged plastic cover, connected to the watch/light with a micro-wiring/circuit thing that is sure to wear out over timeo|
This makes it a little tricky to change the watch battery, because the hinged-light battery is attached and in the way - you'll need 5 hands to change the battery :-d

In Canada, these run $450+....


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> Jomashop has them for $624. Look to see if there any other discount codes that apply.
> https://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m026-430-44-061-00.html





mplsabdullah said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01L...1_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=1M8VT288WTBRYBDDP1DA


Thanks. Has to have the burnt orange bezel markings. I went to. U of Texas, so it just makes sense. May have to jump on the Joma one when the Xmas bonus hits.


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

Any working B&R bands coupons ?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

TDKFM said:


> Thanks. Has to have the burnt orange bezel markings. I went to. U of Texas, so it just makes sense. May have to jump on the Joma one when the Xmas bonus hits.


Didn't notice the other was the titanium version. My bad


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

nyonya said:


> Genuinely curious, is there any cheaper watch that's an alternative, regardless of where it's made?


Not that I'm aware of. Given that JLC discontinued the Hometime, the next one up is one of the Panerais.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

RyanD said:


> That's at least a $1000 watch from any Swiss brand. $1295 from Montblanc is fair. Twinfly is the "bargain" Montblanc though.


I think they just mislabeled it, it was a Heritage Dual Time, at least in their photo.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

TDKFM said:


> Thanks. Has to have the burnt orange bezel markings. I went to. U of Texas, so it just makes sense. May have to jump on the Joma one when the Xmas bonus hits.


Hook 'em: *$49.99*, 42mm, 30m WR

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...xas-Longhorns-Sport-Bracelet-Watch/1000275784


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

mleok said:


> Not that I'm aware of. Given that JLC discontinued the Hometime, the next one up is one of the Panerais.


Any real-life wrist shots, since looks like you own one of these Dual-Times? And how large would you say it wears? Any idea what the lug to lug is? TIA!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Forum favorite Citizen BN0-15028E black dial diver $125.78 on ebay, seller watch4less (top rated plus). Lowest I've seen it is about $4 less with discount. Right now ebates is showing 8% cash back which would bring it down to $115.71, new record low. Seriously tempted but ebates is too hit or miss for me on ebay. I think I'll hold tight, but great deal.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Me...077597?hash=item4b309c019d:g:aS4AAOSw~QRaMVPC


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

PetWatch said:


> Forum favorite Citizen BN0-15028E black dial diver $125.78 on ebay, seller watch4less (top rated plus). Lowest I've seen it is about $4 less with discount. Right now ebates is showing 8% cash back which would bring it down to $115.71, new record low. Seriously tempted but ebates is too hit or miss for me on ebay. I think I'll hold tight, but great deal.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Me...077597?hash=item4b309c019d:g:aS4AAOSw~QRaMVPC


You'll have issues with Ebates if you don't read the details. Watches are 1% right now.

https://www.ebates.com/ebay


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Luminox Men's 8832.MI Recon NAV SPC Compass GMT Black Rubber Watch A.8832.MI, 46mm x 13.5mm, 200m WR, sapphire crystal, Swiss quartz, T25 tritium, *$209.99* (watchgooroo), $260 (Clock Wise on Amazon).

The only difference I can see between the 8832.MI and the 8831.KM is that the "walking speed" calculator is in MPH vs KM/H units -- makes sense, given their model numbers. Clock Wise has the 8831.KM for $215 on Amazon. They're both the same price at watchgooroo: $209.99.

https://www.luminox.com/watch-collection/land/recon-nav-spc-8830-series/xl-8832-mi.html

*8832.MI*
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Luminox-Me...GMT-Black-Rubber-Watch-A-8832-MI/332377461272

*8831.KM*
https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Lumino...-Rubber-Mens-Watch-A-8831-KM-NIB/332123112395


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

$259 on Amazon. 36mm.
Zeppelin Ladies Watch Serie LZ129 Hindenburg 7037-3


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

priamo said:


> $259 on Amazon. 36mm.
> *Zeppelin Ladies Watch Serie LZ129 Hindenburg 7037-3*


https://www.amazon.com/Zeppelin-Ladies-Watch-Hindenburg-7037-3/dp/B00NIFXB4Q/

- Movement Ronda 706B, quartz-controlled - Hesapte crystal
- Blue dial with white digits markers
- Stainless steel case, popshed, moon phase,
- Diameter: 36mm, Height: 10mm
- Water-resistant up to 3 atm


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RyanD said:


> You'll have issues with Ebates if you don't read the details. Watches are 1% right now.
> 
> https://www.ebates.com/ebay


Thank you for the tip, very interesting, I went through the purchase process one step short of buying. 
Buyer beware, read the fine print.


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

One left. $209 Amazon. 40mm. Miyota automatic 82S5 with hacking, crystal back.
*Zeppelin Series LZ127 Men's Mechanical Open-Heart Watch White Dial Black Strap 7666-1*


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko 5 Sport SRP675K1, 46mm (?), orange, *4R36* movement so hacking and hand-winding (per WatchSleuth and Creation), automatic, rotating bezel, exhibition back, *$148*

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SRP6...ATIC-SELF-WINDING-100m-WR-SRP675/152796686155

Photos at Creation (where it's OOS):
Seiko 5 Sports Automatic 24 Jewels 100M SRP675 SRP675K1 SRP675K Men's Watch


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Jerman?
> 
> As a world history nut, I've always loved the idea of a WW2 themed German watch with a Japanese movement. Put one on and then ruthlessly take Polish sausages and French fries from people's plates.


Ironic. This watch sent me down a bit of a budget enamel dial rabbithole, and I may or may not have a new grail (ok it's not really a grail, getting it as soon as I sell off a few things...) which happens to be Polish.








I've always been intrigued by big date functions but hadn't found one remotely affordable and mechanical. ~$390 ain't bad for enamel dial, top grade Seagull movement modified in-house, and especially dat date!

They also have quite a few other nice enamel dialed watches, including this ST19 chrono.









Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Whoah. That tells the time right?


Not just that, it even tells you when the planets align with one another!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

MacInFL said:


> I had never paid any attention to the INOX until now. Was fortunate to find multiples at my local store and did something I never do...bought the entire inventory for the purpose of keeping one and reselling the others. Offered them to others on the forum with just a minor fee to help offset cost of buying one and hassle factor.


Minor fee? You are selling one for almost twice the amount you paid!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Minor fee? You are selling one for almost twice the amount you paid!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


JC,
I think he first offered them on this thread for like $20-$30 extra (I can't remember) to cover hassle and shipping. If no one bit on it, then he was going to sell them for regular flip price on F29. I could be wrong, haven't followed the INOX conversation but that's what I recall. I won't get in the middle of the conversation any more.

(Oh I see he already replied)


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Weird double sorry


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

audio.bill said:


> Not sure about requirements for "Made in Germany" on the dial, but personally I wouldn't consider this a "German watch" with a Japanese movement.


There are no requirements to affix the made in Germany label like there are for made in the USA or Swiss made. 
And, outside of the really high end stuff, no movements are made in Germany. So almost all German watches are going to have a movement made, more or less, somewhere else. Does a German watch with a Swiss movement make the watch more German? They're neighbors, and some of their citizens speak the same language, but are those the right criteria? Stowa, Damasko, Laco, Sinn, are all "German" watches with movements from somewhere else.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> There are no requirements to affix the made in Germany label like there are for made in the USA or Swiss made.
> And, outside of the really high end stuff, no movements are made in Germany. So almost all German watches are going to have a movement made, more or less, somewhere else. Does a German watch with a Swiss movement make the watch more German? They're neighbors, and some of their citizens speak the same language, but are those the right criteria? Stowa, Damasko, Laco, Sinn, are all "German" watches with movements from somewhere else.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Actually Nomos isn't high end and they have in house movements all made in Germany. Just saying


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

achernob said:


> If you have trouble, it's the same movement as the Breitling Aerospace, so the instructions should be the same. Guessing the Breitling instructions would be easier to find.


Breitling heavily modifies the movement by putting their name on it. :-d


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rakuten has 20% off up to $20 discount with code APPAREL20

Times Weekender chrono for $35.99

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/classyu/product/753048564163/?scid=em_Promotional_20171216_Daily


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Anything like 36 or 38mm...?

For my 8 years old ?

Thanks for this !!


RyanD said:


> Rakuten has 20% off up to $20 discount with code APPAREL20
> 
> Times Weekender chrono for $35.99
> 
> https://www.rakuten.com/shop/classyu/product/753048564163/?scid=em_Promotional_20171216_Daily


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Green and Black are in-route to their new owners. This guy is staying with me. Bracelet is nice but as others have stated, the clasp is not so-nice. It sits comfortable on my 6.75" wrist. I'm pretty sure this deal has run dry in my area. If any more surface, I'll grab them.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

mannal said:


> Green and Black are in-route to their new owners. This guy is staying with me. Bracelet is nice but as others have stated, the clasp is not so-nice. It sits comfortable on my 6.75" wrist. I'm pretty sure this deal has run dry in my area. If any more surface, I'll grab them.
> 
> View attachment 12736267


The blue dial "sings" the most to me, too, but they are all nice. Think the green dial is the most striking / distinctive and also one of the more difficult colors to make work. Clasp is awkward but believe it just requires getting accustomed to it. Very unique design.


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

Sold out pretty quickly but now back in stock at Overstock. Montblanc 112520.
$899


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Guess no ones come across the red inox,lovely it is. I purchased this last year and not worn yet might do now









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Haven’t managed to see the FDNY inox at my local TJmaxx... you would think being in NYC they would send most of those here.


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Affordable Pilots. One of each left on Amazon. $259, $265. Both auto, 40mm, Miyota 821A, case back crystal.
*Junkers Cockpit JU52 21J Automatic Men's Analog Date Watch Black 6150-2
**Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Anniversary Watch 6664-2*


----------



## quarzaro (Feb 2, 2016)

Not a deal

My Citizen Signature Grand Classic arrived and it is a work of art.







I just have one minor problem.
Did anyone else who bought it manage to size the bracelet? And how did you do it?
I read that Citizen uses Loctite and you should put the bracelet into hot water, but it didn't work for me.


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Post in the sales forum if you want to sell your watch.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Beyond what I generally consider affordable but AuthenticWatches.com has the very cool 40.5mm Oris Artelier Jumping Hour for $1,340 with free overnight shipping. Next best price I could find is $239 more at CWS.

The bracelet version is only $50 more but I noticed it also includes a lifetime warranty FWIW.

Leather

Bracelet


----------



## hyperchord24 (Sep 2, 2016)

quarzaro said:


> Not a deal
> 
> My Citizen Signature Grand Classic arrived and it is a work of art.
> View attachment 12736457
> ...


Yeah, I just got mine and I can't fit a screwdriver in at all. I was hoping to find a solution on google, but for now I also have it on a strap


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

quarzaro said:


> Not a deal
> 
> My Citizen Signature Grand Classic arrived and it is a work of art.
> View attachment 12736457
> ...


You might try using a hair dryer or heat gun.

Stunning watch. I have others that cost more but can't say they are nicer. Every time I wear it, I marvel at how beautiful it is...the dial, those blue hands and the crystal just disappears. I see that it has increased to $448 on Amazon but thru 3rd party seller so does not include the Citizen USA 5 + 1 year warranty. Still, at $448, an excellent price for the quality and sheer beauty of this watch.

I jumped on the NB0040-58E black dial after Nordwulf posted. Rec'd it Thursday but haven't had time to resize it, yet. Too much going on...originally told myself it would be my last deal / purchase for the season and then the INOX monster bug bit, very hard!


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Joma has a few versions of the Glycine Airman for $375 as part of their Holiday Deals. Apologies if this has already been posted, but it looks like a very good deal!

https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0063.html


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

I wonder if people getting the TJ Maxx INOX are getting the bumper with purchase?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Complete kit for all three I purchased.



hanshananigan said:


> I wonder if people getting the TJ Maxx INOX are getting the bumper with purchase?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

hanshananigan said:


> I wonder if people getting the TJ Maxx INOX are getting the bumper with purchase?


I had to ask for the right box but all 3 I sent out had the bumper included.


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> Haven't managed to see the FDNY inox at my local TJmaxx... you would think being in NYC they would send most of those here.


College Point TJ Maxx has 2 or 3 FDNY pieces this morning. Also a couple of black dials and greens. I came home with a green. Love it, though it takes me about 10 minutes to work the clasp. ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Hit the victorinox motherload at my Queens, NY tj maxx.
One green on bracelet, three blacks on bracelet, three fdny on rubber and a blue Bulova curve.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

MstrDabbles said:


> Hit the victorinox motherload at my Queens, NY tj maxx.
> One green on bracelet, three blacks on bracelet, three fdny on rubber and a blue Bulova curve.
> 
> From Rick's LG G6


Did anyone else hear the 12 Days of Xmas while reading that?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

hanshananigan said:


> I wonder if people getting the TJ Maxx INOX are getting the bumper with purchase?


Didn't get it. I would never use it, but good idea to check or ask for it if interested. Sometimes they have trouble just finding the right box.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Wiggy999 said:


> Did anyone else hear the 12 Days of Xmas while reading that?


Lol. Just sang it to myself. Got the full kit here.
The FDNY is being sold for 100.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

hanshananigan said:


> I wonder if people getting the TJ Maxx INOX are getting the bumper with purchase?


For some reason, that INOX with the bumper reminds me of the comic book character Juggernaut.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

There's 2 blue and 1 black INOXs at Dublin, CA TJ Maxx









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

dt75 said:


> There's 2 blue and 1 black INOXs at Dublin, CA TJ Maxx


Why are they still there? You were supposed to leave with them. :-d


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> Why are they still there? You were supposed to leave with them. :-d


Not enough funds, otherwise I'd help spread the wealth. Word is better than nothing...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Brought the alpina 4 with 10% ebay bucks back. Hope the watch does not wear too big but 44mm is concerning...

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## salems (Aug 25, 2010)

dt75 said:


> Not enough funds, otherwise I'd help spread the wealth. Word is better than nothing...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


what a pity I want one but I do not even live in Usa


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

ronragus said:


> Brought the alpina 4 with 10% ebay bucks back. Hope the watch does not wear too big but 44mm is concerning...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Im not sure where the 10% Ebay bucks is coming from. I havent received a notice on either of my accounts of any cash back except for a 10% off coupon for a few stores but it's not cash back. I usually get all the cash back offers


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Dont think i will need to hunt for the inox anymore, apparently l2l is 53mm...

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

ronragus said:


> Dont think i will need to hunt for the inox anymore, apparently l2l is 53mm...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Large watch but wears nicely. Here is the green I picked up earlier today. I have puny wrists, btw. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

salems said:


> what a pity I want one but I do not even live in Usa


Will one of you fellas help this poor guy out? I feel bad for him.










For the record, neither of the two stores in my area have the INOX. And I braved Christmas Mall traffic to double check.


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Fortis Spacematic on bracelet with full lume dial at ShopWorn for just $330 seems like deal! https://www.shopworn.com/product/fo...-professional-daydate-mens-watch-623-10-42-m/ (Note: I've never purchased from Shop Worn, so unable to vouch for "typical" condition, or what their after-sales CS is like).


Ordered Wednesday, picked up from UPS today (missed delivery attempt yesterday). I am very impressed, It feels like I committed highway robbery getting this watch for $330. Got it off the bracelet (after a 1 hour epic battle...followed by a 5 minute trip to my friendly local jeweler) and onto a strap from cheapestnatostraps for now, going to order a black leather strap for it. It didn't seem like it had been worn at all, must've been NOS, no qc issues that I have noticed yet.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Will one of you fellas help this poor guy out? I feel bad for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried. I already shipped one, but couldn't find another for him.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

No INOX love at the Honolulu TJ Maxx but I stopped in at Nordstrom Rack next door and they had several G-Shock DW5600cu-7's for $49 mixed in with a lot of fashion watch garbage. This would seem to be an excellent price for this model as the next best price the internet has is $85 plus shipping. I neglected to snap a picture while I was there but it's this model here:


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

solstice15 said:


> Ordered Wednesday, picked up from UPS today (missed delivery attempt yesterday). I am very impressed, It feels like I committed highway robbery getting this watch for $330. Got it off the bracelet (after a 1 hour epic battle...followed by a 5 minute trip to my friendly local jeweler) and onto a strap from cheapestnatostraps for now, going to order a black leather strap for it. It didn't seem like it had been worn at all, must've been NOS, no qc issues that I have noticed yet.


Nice! Any wrist shots?


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Rivarama said:


> Nice! Any wrist shots?


Added that Fortis and a Ball Nightbreaker to my Want list


----------



## salems (Aug 25, 2010)

pb9610 said:


> I tried. I already shipped one, but couldn't find another for him.


It´s true, very kind Wus member.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

solstice15 said:


> Ordered Wednesday, picked up from UPS today (missed delivery attempt yesterday). I am very impressed, It feels like I committed highway robbery getting this watch for $330. Got it off the bracelet (after a 1 hour epic battle...followed by a 5 minute trip to my friendly local jeweler) and onto a strap from cheapestnatostraps for now, going to order a black leather strap for it. It didn't seem like it had been worn at all, must've been NOS, no qc issues that I have noticed yet.


Great looking watch and an excellent deal.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

There are 2 Victorinox INOXs on bracelet, a blue and a black dial, at my local TJ. Price is $130. If anyone wants one, I'd be willing to buy and send for the actual purchase price and shipping cost, net to me.


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

Rivarama said:


> Nice! Any wrist shots?


Neglected to take one before the bracelet came off, here's one on the strap (6.75 in wrist)


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Escargot said:


> There are 2 Victorinox INOXs on bracelet, a blue and a black dial, at my local TJ. Price is $130. If anyone wants one, I'd be willing to buy and send for the actual purchase price and shipping cost, net to me.


Very kind offer. You've got mail.

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Victorinox Swiss Army 241648 Men's GMT Brown Leather Strap Watch, new, 40mm, 100m WR, quartz, *$179.99*, next on ebay is $260.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorinox...n-Leather-Strap-Watch-BRAND-NEW-/162802310071










On mesh bracelet, 241649, *$196*, next price is $220:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorinox...s-Steel-Watch-with-Mesh-Bracelet/302292910470


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

pb9610 said:


> I tried. I already shipped one, but couldn't find another for him.


What color are you looking for???


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Victorinox Swiss Army 241648 Men's GMT Brown Leather Strap Watch, new, 40mm, 100m WR, quartz, *$179.99*, next on ebay is $260.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorinox...n-Leather-Strap-Watch-BRAND-NEW-/162802310071
> 
> ...


We brought that for 100 like a month ago.

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## salems (Aug 25, 2010)

Sampsonti said:


> What color are you looking for???


Blue one would be nice. But in green or last in black i wouldn´t care.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

ronragus said:


> We brought that for 100 like a month ago.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I searched and found a $105 deal in June on the mesh bracelet at Amazon posted by HR. Sorry if I overlooked something.

And in other news, a bitcoin was $2500 in June.

The Vic GMT on mesh bracelet _is_ cheaper at Amazon than ebay: *$169.35*: 
https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-241649-Infantry-Stainless-Bracelet/dp/B00JXKNADW/


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Finally found well stocked TJ Maxx in the Chicago northern suburbs. Had plenty of INOX in stock. All blue and black dials. Probably 5-6 total. None of them had the black cover though. I didn't really care, but others might. They also had a couple high end Baume Automatic chronos at a decent price. Around $1200 I think. First time I ever saw anything higher end in any stores by me. I ended up also picking up this mud master for $99. Seemed like a great deal based on a quick Google search while in the store. I liked the two tone finish. My first GShock. This store was in Skokie/Evanston.










Happy holidays, and happy hunting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bulova Accutron II Men's 97A110 Quartz Skeleton Dial Leather Band 42mm Watch, *$149.99*, $199 on Amazon, ~$300+ elsewhere.

I wish it were as cool as the first Accutron.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...on-Dial-Leather-Band-42mm-Watch-/263350400250


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Swayndo said:


> Very kind offer. You've got mail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


Guess he's asked for the blue. Id not ket me know

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

The black cover should be wrapped in plastic and in the box (always check to make sure you got the right box).



achernob said:


> Finally found well stocked TJ Maxx in the Chicago northern suburbs. Had plenty of INOX in stock. All blue and black dials. Probably 5-6 total. None of them had the black cover though. I didn't really care, but others might. They also had a couple high end Baume Automatic chronos at a decent price. Around $1200 I think. First time I ever saw anything higher end in any stores by me. I ended up also picking up this mud master for $99. Seemed like a great deal based on a quick Google search while in the store. I liked the two tone finish. My first GShock. This store was in Skokie/Evanston.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## salems (Aug 25, 2010)

achernob said:


> Finally found well stocked TJ Maxx in the Chicago northern suburbs. Had plenty of INOX in stock. All blue and black dials. Probably 5-6 total. None of them had the black cover though. I didn't really care, but others might. They also had a couple high end Baume Automatic chronos at a decent price. Around $1200 I think. First time I ever saw anything higher end in any stores by me. I ended up also picking up this mud master for $99. Seemed like a great deal based on a quick Google search while in the store. I liked the two tone finish. My first GShock. This store was in Skokie/Evanston.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be careful, it seems that you bought Casio gg-1000 that is battery powered, the expensive one is the solar powered and radio controlled gwg 1000.


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

achernob said:


> Finally found well stocked TJ Maxx in the Chicago northern suburbs. Had plenty of INOX in stock. All blue and black dials. Probably 5-6 total. None of them had the black cover though. I didn't really care, but others might. They also had a couple high end Baume Automatic chronos at a decent price. Around $1200 I think. First time I ever saw anything higher end in any stores by me. I ended up also picking up this mud master for $99. Seemed like a great deal based on a quick Google search while in the store. I liked the two tone finish. My first GShock. This store was in Skokie/Evanston.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a damn good deal. Got one this summer for $169 and thought I was stealing it then.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Tempted by this. watcheshalfprice on ebay has the Casio EFM100D-1A4V, orange bezel, textured dial, bracelet and 200m water resistance, for $59.99. That's not an historic low, but the next-best price I see now is $88.

It's got a nice Planet Ocean vibe going on while not going too far down that road.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Edif...14159ef19cb&rpp_icid=5a2edfa8ce005b421b267cb3

These watches got a lot of love here (for the most part) a few years ago. Although if lume is your thing, it's probably not for you. And yes, it's quartz.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-casio-edifice-efm-series-833120.html


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

mannal said:


> The black cover should be wrapped in plastic and in the box (always check to make sure you got the right box).


Thanks. I tried. They checked everywhere and didn't see any. Inside cabinets, etc. wasn't a deal breaker for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

I think this is a good deal. Not super affordable, but a good deal: Carl F. Bucher Patravi T-Graph...Chronometer (? or is it only the gold versions), Chronograph, big date, power reserve $3,410 at Gemnation...most other places like Jomashop have it at about $5.6k or higher.

Carl F. Bucherer Patravi T-Graph Men's Watch Model: 00.10615.08.33.01


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

salems said:


> Be careful, it seems that you bought Casio gg-1000 that is battery powered, the expensive one is the solar powered and radio controlled gwg 1000.


It is the battery one. eBay has pre owned going for about $170-$200, so $99 seemed like a solid deal. I was drawn to the two tone finish. Seemed like a good opportunity to dip my toe in the gshock pool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I guess I won't be running over to Skokie tomorrow.



achernob said:


> Thanks. I tried. They checked everywhere and didn't see any. Inside cabinets, etc. wasn't a deal breaker for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

NOT A DEAL

Got my BF LUM-TEC Combat B38 GMT today. And though it's a beauty, there is some AR coating smeared inside the crystal between 3-4. Already reached out to Chris at LT, just waiting to hear back.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Are there ever sales on squale watches. Never see them mentioned here.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Any 20% off coupon for evine?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

P415B said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Got my BF LUM-TEC Combat B38 GMT today. And though it's a beauty, there is some AR coating rubbed off inside the crystal between 3-4. Already reached out to Chris at LT, just waiting to hear back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems that would be noticeable while being hand assembled in Ohio? Anyway, the box looks real nice and I like the look of the watch. What was the BF price?


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

double post


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Wiggy999 said:


> Did anyone else hear the 12 Days of Xmas while reading that?


OK, somebody needs to start composing "The 12 Days of WISmas"!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rivarama said:


> I think this is a good deal. Not super affordable, but a good deal: Carl F. Bucher Patravi T-Graph...Chronometer (? or is it only the gold versions), Chronograph, big date, power reserve $3,410 at Gemnation...most other places like Jomashop have it at about $5.6k or higher.
> 
> Carl F. Bucherer Patravi T-Graph Men's Watch Model: 00.10615.08.33.01


Nice watch, but you can find a Chronograde (annual calendar + flyback chrono) for just slightly more. One of my favorite watches.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

solstice15 said:


> Ordered Wednesday, picked up from UPS today (missed delivery attempt yesterday). I am very impressed, It feels like I committed highway robbery getting this watch for $330. Got it off the bracelet (after a 1 hour epic battle...followed by a 5 minute trip to my friendly local jeweler) and onto a strap from cheapestnatostraps for now, going to order a black leather strap for it. It didn't seem like it had been worn at all, must've been NOS, no qc issues that I have noticed yet.
> 
> View attachment 12737107
> View attachment 12737105
> ...


Seeing your pix here are now somewhat making me regret giving up the deal, lol! In all seriousness, though, it looks great and I'm glad it went to someone here on the forum. Enjoy!


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Nice watch, but you can find a Chronograde (annual calendar + flyback chrono) for just slightly more. One of my favorite watches.


I haven't seen a good price on one of those lately. But it looks like they are 45mm...that's way to big for me.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rivarama said:


> I haven't seen a good price on one of those lately. But it looks like they are 45mm...that's way to big for me.


Yes, it's also quite thick. I got mine with bracelet for under $4k. I seem to remember seeing them on ToM not too long ago.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Yes, it's also quite thick. I got mine with bracelet for under $4k. I seem to remember seeing them on ToM not too long ago.


That's a ton of watch for the money...if only I had bigger wrists.


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

TDKFM said:


> Are there ever sales on squale watches. Never see them mentioned here.


Very few. I think Gnomon might have had some 20 Atmos on a Black Friday sale this year but that's all I can recall. I was watching the 101 Atmos for a long time and ended up getting one from a British dealer after Brexit, when the exchange rate suddenly became favorable to me (in the US).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

impetusera said:


> Seems that would be noticeable while being hand assembled in Ohio? Anyway, the box looks real nice and I like the look of the watch. What was the BF price?


@impetusera The total w/shipping was $380 on BF.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

watcheshalfprice also has the Casio MDV-106 for a very good price. $39.99

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...l-Black-Resin-Band-Diving-Watch-/112014630345


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Omega PO Chrono potential deal coming up tomorrow 3:09 PM EST Amazon Prime Deal.










Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

Everybody keeps talking about the correct box for the Inox. I googled it. I saw pics of it in what looks like a standard Victorinox box and a Pelican-looking case. Is the Pelican-looking case the correct one?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Penfold36 said:


> Everybody keeps talking about the correct box for the Inox. I googled it. I saw pics of it in what looks like a standard Victorinox box and a Pelican-looking case. Is the Pelican-looking case the correct one?


I believe the Pelican like case is only for the one with the Paracord strap.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Casio G-Shock DW-5600BB-1JF for $25.20 delivered at Amazon fulfilled by Amazon.


----------



## chambrenoire (Jan 23, 2016)

WHen putting it into the shopping basket i get this message:



> Important messages about items in your Cart: We're sorry. The item G-shock DW5600E-1V Men's Black Resin Sport Watch is no longer available from the seller you selected. To see if it's available from another seller, click here to return to the item's product detail page.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I got the alert on CamelCamelCamel and it was up for approx 40 minutes. I've had my eyes on one for a while, but patiently waiting for a price drop before pulling the trigger. Pretty happy with the price.


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

Have a 20%off coupon at ToM that's running out, about to use it on this Oris 65 on rubber...is $810 (pre cash back) a good price for this? Haven't been in the market for 65s, so I'm not sure


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Check the label on the bottom of the outer box for model #. The boxes are the same but each color has a unique model #. The pelican case is not included with the SS bracelet model.



Penfold36 said:


> Everybody keeps talking about the correct box for the Inox. I googled it. I saw pics of it in what looks like a standard Victorinox box and a Pelican-looking case. Is the Pelican-looking case the correct one?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

solstice15 said:


> Have a 20%off coupon at ToM that's running out, about to use it on this Oris 65 on rubber...is $810 (pre cash back) a good price for this? Haven't been in the market for 65s, so I'm not sure


Yes!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Last time i saw it was around 300+.

https://shopdiscountwatches.com/collections/mens-watches/products/zodiac-zo8014-men-watch


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Tres said:


> Last time i saw it was around 300+.
> 
> https://shopdiscountwatches.com/collections/mens-watches/products/zodiac-zo8014-men-watch


They have three other color variations currently available at the same $250 price.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

audio.bill said:


> They have three other color variations currently available at the same $250 price.


and on amazon https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=fashion&field-keywords=Oceanaire


----------



## JitenderGuliani (Nov 10, 2014)

Bulova acuswiss automatic chronograph for $265 on prime early deals


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

JitenderGuliani said:


> Bulova acuswiss automatic chronograph for $265 on prime early deals


Dammit......and I was doing so well on my "no buy December" vow.......o|


----------



## JitenderGuliani (Nov 10, 2014)

Keyzard said:


> Dammit......and I was doing so well on my "no buy December" vow.......o|


Same here, but it can't get better than this


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Amazon has the MRW-200h for $10.92

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-MRW200...d=1513532479&sr=8-4&keywords=casio+mens+watch

On Walmart.com it looks like they want to counter the Amazon deal that was down to $25 and change earlier.

Casio DW-5600E is $28.75 with free two shipping as long as your order is over $35. If not over $35 then they charge $5.99 in shipping.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-G-Shock-Illuminating-Watch-With-Electro-Luminescent-Backlight/894296


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Anyone still willing to help a fellow wus out with one of those INOX's on bracelet? That's an insane deal, considering they go for four times that here.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Amazon has the PAG-240T with the titanium bracelet for $133.38. Solar but not atomic. That is over $15 cheaper than the resin version

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PAG240...asio+mens+watch&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER

Amazon has the Casio PRW-2500 for $141.74 with prime. Even with V2 sensors, that is a screaming deal.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRW-25...asio+mens+watch&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

JitenderGuliani said:


> Bulova acuswiss automatic chronograph for $265 on prime early deals


Wow that's amazing.
I wonder how many watches Boluva makes with these movements for them to sell a SW500 wrapped in a complete watch for $265. They can't be making any money at this price right? If the movement retail for something like $400 are they buying them for $100?


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

NOT A DEAL

Wow, oh wow...

The Fortis Spacematic PP LE arrived late last week but I just had a chance to open the my package from Shop Worn and I am stunned. This is frankly one of the best deals I have had on a quality watch ever.

The bracelet is a little rattly, but otherwise this watch punches well above the $300 mark - infact it reminds me (quality-wise) of the Breitling Colt.

Anyways, thanks for all the contributors to this thread - every so often a real gem comes up!

Cheers,
Y

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Amazon has the MRW-200h for $10.92
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-MRW200H-1BV-Black-Resin-Watch/dp/B005JVP0LE














Rocat said:


> On Walmart.com it looks like they want to counter the Amazon deal that was down to $25 and change earlier.
> 
> Casio DW-5600E is $28.75 with free two shipping as long as your order is over $35. If not over $35 then they charge $5.99 in shipping.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-G-...tch-With-Electro-Luminescent-Backlight/894296


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Rivarama said:


> Wow that's amazing.
> I wonder how many watches Boluva makes with these movements for them to sell a SW500 wrapped in a complete watch for $265. They can't be making any money at this price right? If the movement retail for something like $400 are they buying them for $100?


It's not the first time the 63C120 has been offered as a Lightning Deal at this price. Other SW500-powered models have occasionally gone sub $300 too. Bulova seems to have trouble moving their mechanical inventories.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

JitenderGuliani said:


> Bulova acuswiss automatic chronograph for $265 on prime early deals


Great deal, it even has a real Valjoux 7750 inside and beats my best Accu-Swiss bargain by $3! Congrats to all the buyers.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

son2silver said:


> It's not the first time the 63C120 has been offered as a Lightning Deal at this price. Other SW500-powered models have occasionally gone sub $300 too. Bulova seems to have trouble moving their mechanical inventories.


Not a Sellita, it is an ETA7750. Bulova was bought by Citizen, fired the old CEO and discontinued the Accu-Swiss line. All Accu-Swiss being dumped.

Tellaro is 7750










Above photo posted by WUS user @dote, in this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/under-$500-automatic-chronograph-post-here-4507749-2.html


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Rivarama said:


> Wow that's amazing.
> I wonder how many watches Boluva makes with these movements for them to sell a SW500 wrapped in a complete watch for $265. They can't be making any money at this price right? If the movement retail for something like $400 are they buying them for $100?


Manufacturing cost doesn't figure into moving dead inventory or loss leader pricing. Those are the types of market anomalies fueling this thread


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

taike said:


>


Appreciate it, I forgot to add images as I was blazing through Amazon. com.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Great deal, it even has a real Valjoux 7750 inside and beats my best Accu-Swiss bargain by $3! Congrats to all the buyers.


I kept it in my cart for the last 45mins hoping you would comment on the deal. Pulled the trigger. Thank you JitenderGuliani & YE.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

mannal said:


> I kept it in my cart for the last 45mins hoping you would comment on the deal. Pulled the trigger. Thank you JitenderGuliani & YE.


Probably doesn't matter, but from a recent Amazon review regarding movement......

"Received this watch last Thursday. Definitely better looking in person than in photos and images. I am a confessed watch nut, so I tend to be picky about styling and brands. First off, this watch is self-winding but, as with virtually all self-winding watches, it can be wound with the crown but that should be unnecessary in most cases. Also, it is better NOT to wind self-winding watches manually if you can avoid it. Do not expect quartz accuracy - it's mechanical after all, and most wind watches will be a few seconds slow or fast each day. I am quite happy with the accuracy of this watch - probably around 10 seconds fast per day (as best I can determine). This watch contains the Selitta SW500 movement. I believe some earlier Accu-Swiss watches contain the Valjoux 7750 movement. Both of these movements are virtually identical, just manufactured by different Swiss companies. This watch does NOT contain a Japanese Miyota movement, although some Bulova watches do contain Miyota movements. It's a beautiful watch which I find very comfortable. I could not be happier."


----------



## hyperchord24 (Sep 2, 2016)

I see there's another $15 off $75 from eBay and was looking to see if there's anything worth buying in terms of watches and straps


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

App exclusive $15 off on $75+, code PSHOPAPP15 good for eligible items only, see fine print.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> App exclusive $15 off on $75+, code PSHOPAPP15 good for eligible items only, see fine print.


I was just able to use it from an individual seller on an old omega. Was surprised if worked.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks. I bought the watch first, then the movement and finally the deal. This is another example of preparedness meeting opportunity.

If YE is right, I have a solid Swiss movement. If YE is wrong, I have a solid Swiss movement.



BDC said:


> Probably doesn't matter, but from a recent Amazon review regarding movement......
> 
> "Received this watch last Thursday. Definitely better looking in person than in photos and images. I am a confessed watch nut, so I tend to be picky about styling and brands. First off, this watch is self-winding but, as with virtually all self-winding watches, it can be wound with the crown but that should be unnecessary in most cases. Also, it is better NOT to wind self-winding watches manually if you can avoid it. Do not expect quartz accuracy - it's mechanical after all, and most wind watches will be a few seconds slow or fast each day. I am quite happy with the accuracy of this watch - probably around 10 seconds fast per day (as best I can determine). This watch contains the Selitta SW500 movement. I believe some earlier Accu-Swiss watches contain the Valjoux 7750 movement. Both of these movements are virtually identical, just manufactured by different Swiss companies. This watch does NOT contain a Japanese Miyota movement, although some Bulova watches do contain Miyota movements. It's a beautiful watch which I find very comfortable. I could not be happier."


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Couldn't pass on the Bulova...I hate this thread!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Amazon has the MRW-200h for $10.92
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-MRW200...d=1513532479&sr=8-4&keywords=casio+mens+watch


I bought one of these several years ago, about same price, and believe it is the ultimate beater. Even started a thread :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/your-ultimate-beater-3149194.html.

Battery went dead on it finally and replaced with no problems. My favorite beach, yard work, shop... you name it. It is tough, easy to read and best of all CHEAP. If it breaks, throw it in the trash and get another.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

mannal said:


> Thanks. I bought the watch first, then the movement and finally the deal. This is another example of preparedness meeting opportunity.
> 
> If YE is right, I have a solid Swiss movement. If YE is wrong, I have a solid Swiss movement.


Plus, these AccuSwiss deals have been getting pretty sparse lately. A few months ago they were all over the place. Anyone wanting a great deal on a Bulova AccuSwiss should be ready to pull the trigger when one pops up that they like.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Negakinu said:


> Anyone still willing to help a fellow wus out with one of those INOX's on bracelet? That's an insane deal, considering they go for four times that here.


Check the FS corner. I saw couple of inox there.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

MaxIcon said:


> Plus, these AccuSwiss deals have been getting pretty sparse lately. A few months ago they were all over the place. Anyone wanting a great deal on a Bulova AccuSwiss should be ready to pull the trigger when one pops up that they like.


I would've grab this kirkwood if i were not saving for something else.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NPCGXBA/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I2KN74G06JEKYB&colid=39LIZYBJYS64L&psc=0


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

BrandonR said:


> Couldn't pass on the Bulova...I hate this thread!


Once I saw free returns I grabbed one. Interested to see how high it sits off the wrist. If love it, amazing deal. If not, easy return.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Once I saw free returns I grabbed one. Interested to see how high it sits off the wrist. If love it, amazing deal. If not, easy return.


Same. Free returns made it an easy decision to take a flyer. If I don't love it will go back or offer it to wus.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Air-Blue-B...649014?hash=item3f8a71bb76:g:XRAAAOSwUM5Z9MrP

$65 shipped- not bad!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Amazon Lightning deal is on for the Omega PO chrono. 
I don't typically follow Omega, so can't comment if it's a smoking deal. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zargoz (Jan 30, 2017)

solstice15 said:


> Have a 20%off coupon at ToM that's running out, about to use it on this Oris 65 on rubber...is $810 (pre cash back) a good price for this? Haven't been in the market for 65s, so I'm not sure QUOTE]
> 
> That's a great price on a great watch. If it appeals to you I wouldn't hesitate on pulling the trigger. You can probably resell for close to that if you don't bond with it. I picked that model up from ToM a couple months back when it came in a bit more than that with a 10% coupon. I put it on a croc strap and it has been my daily wear ever since.


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

Negakinu said:


> Anyone still willing to help a fellow wus out with one of those INOX's on bracelet? That's an insane deal, considering they go for four times that here.


I feel your pain


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

w4tchnut said:


> Amazon Lightning deal is on for the Omega PO chrono.
> I don't typically follow Omega, so can't comment if it's a smoking deal.
> 
> 
> ...


Always cheaper on Jomashop...I paid less than that two years ago.


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

Oris Atrix GT for $579 seems good?? First deal I post I think... Be kind. 

https://goo.gl/VQSyZU









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Where is the best place to buy leather nato?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Oh-oh. Looks like some of you guys might want to go back to your local TJ Maxx. I had one on Monday and didn't see anything. Was near there today, so wondered if they might have new stock in. Now they had 2 blue and 1 dark gray dial INOX in, along with one black dial Night Vision. Walked out with the gray dial INOX.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

You should be able to find some direction here:
Straps & Bracelets



ronragus said:


> Where is the best place to buy leather nato?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I'll swing by one of mine after the movies. My local stores (I have two) get stuff everyday. Watch inventory depends on what the jewelry buyer finds that week. Totally random.



cel4145 said:


> Oh-oh. Looks like some of you guys might want to go back to your local TJ Maxx. I had one on Monday and didn't see anything. Was near there today, so wondered if they might have new stock in. Now they had 2 blue and 1 dark gray dial INOX in, along with one black dial Night Vision. Walked out with the gray dial INOX.


----------



## sergiol652 (Mar 9, 2017)

Seiko Men's Prospex World Time Solar Chronograph Watch with Power Reserve

_3.9 out of 5 stars _ _  4 customer reviews  _

_

_
​_​[HR][/HR] 
List Price: $625.00 Price: $259.94 Free Shipping for Prime Members  & FREE Returns You Save:$365.06 (58%)

​_


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Placed an order for one of these yesterday: https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-field/khaki-field-pioneer/H60419533.pid

Something about the hand wind field watches seems to catch my attention.

However, Gemnation just sent an email regarding an Oris Rectangular sale with some interesting offerings in the $500 range. http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Oris-Rectangular-Watch-Holiday-Sale/watches.html


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alpin...ss-Steel-Mens-Watch-AL550G5AQ6B-/272977300129

Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT for $753 from Certified Watch on ebay


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This would be good for a young boy (or girl).

Casio G-2900F at Amazon for $31.14. It doesn't get much love on WUS (or anywhere really) but it is a great watch with usable features and a 10 year battery.

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-G290...F8&qid=1513546943&sr=8-1&keywords=casio+g2900










It is a relatively smaller G-Shock and is not as large as some of the others. My G-2900F on a 7 1/4ish flat top wrist.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Tres said:


> Check the FS corner. I saw couple of inox there.


CONUS only, alas! Thanks tho'.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Negakinu said:


> CONUS only, alas! Thanks tho'.


I feel you. "CONUS only" kinda limit me from FS corner.


----------



## Soxman5 (Sep 16, 2012)

To follow on the chi burbs post from @achernob, the Morton grove TJ in Chicagoland had a ton of great INOX. Grabbed the FDNY one! Vernon hills and northbrook were misses. MG had the best merch.











achernob said:


> Finally found well stocked TJ Maxx in the Chicago northern suburbs. Had plenty of INOX in stock. All blue and black dials. Probably 5-6 total. None of them had the black cover though. I didn't really care, but others might. They also had a couple high end Baume Automatic chronos at a decent price. Around $1200 I think. First time I ever saw anything higher end in any stores by me. I ended up also picking up this mud master for $99. Seemed like a great deal based on a quick Google search while in the store. I liked the two tone finish. My first GShock. This store was in Skokie/Evanston.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soxman5 (Sep 16, 2012)

And yes, found a box w the bumper after some massive searching By the staff 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

This is back again...don't know if the other deal was 38mm or 42mm but sadly this is 42mm with a Piaget movement in solid platinum and under 6mm thick for $5,699...Retail is $32k: 
Ralph Lauren Slim Classique Platinum Men's Watch Model: RLR0114700


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

RBLAINE said:


> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alpin...ss-Steel-Mens-Watch-AL550G5AQ6B-/272977300129
> 
> Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT for $753 from Certified Watch on ebay


That's a phenomenal price.

I have the silver dial model and it's easily one of the nicest sub $1000 watches on the market if not THE nicest. True GMT with jumping hour hand, Dubois-Depraz GMT module, anti-mag, anti-shock, 100m water resist with a screw down crown!


----------



## watchguy101010 (Nov 18, 2017)

Some steals on Glycine on Jomashop...
GLYCINE Combat Sub $399 WITH BF4GL76

Glycine Airman $375 with BF3GL120


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Hooray! I've waited the better part of a year for this deal. I was asleep went it went to $268 (I think) a few weeks ago.

Thanks, Heads Up contributors!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevunts (Sep 2, 2017)

RBLAINE said:


> Placed an order for one of these yesterday: https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-field/khaki-field-pioneer/H60419533.pid
> 
> Something about the hand wind field watches seems to catch my attention.


Thats a nice deal indeed!


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

If you like the Todd Snyder / Timex collaborations use the coupon code "GQTIMEX" to bring them down to $100.00.  https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rivarama said:


> This is back again...don't know if the other deal was 38mm or 42mm but sadly this is 42mm with a Piaget movement in solid platinum and under 6mm thick for $5,699...Retail is $32k:
> Ralph Lauren Slim Classique Platinum Men's Watch Model: RLR0114700


If you would prefer the "Piaget" brand on the dial, be prepared to pay 4 times as much.
https://www.swissluxury.com/piaget/...a_QycEfT4P5poi_8nJ1ED1pdD6ZzyeAMaAnDzEALw_wcB


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

I am not 100% on the bezel but the dial is really tasteful in my opinion. It would be a big purchase for me but if this were the 38mm I would buy it...it's so much watch for the money. His sporty watches with JLC movements really nice too but usually too big for me.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

I have a hard time with mechanical watches that doesnt have a second hand....

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

RyanD said:


> If you would prefer the "Piaget" brand on the dial, be prepared to pay 4 times as much.
> https://www.swissluxury.com/piaget/...a_QycEfT4P5poi_8nJ1ED1pdD6ZzyeAMaAnDzEALw_wcB
> 
> View attachment 12739715
> ...


In the things you'd never thought you would say category: "That platinum luxury watch is cheaper at Walmart"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Rivarama said:


> I am not 100% on the bezel but the dial is really tasteful in my opinion. It would be a big purchase for me but if this were the 38mm I would buy it...it's so much watch for the money. His sporty watches with JLC movements really nice too but usually too big for me.


The watch is certainly beautiful, but I do think the bezel could be a bit thinner, as the combination of the guilloche dial and broad guilloche bezel is a tad bit busy for my taste. Indeed, given the complexity of the dial, it wouldn't have hurt to pair it with a thin, polished bezel instead, like one typically sees on Breguets.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Katsuboya Shop at Rakuten Global has kick-butt deals on Ball watches. And in many cases, they're offering 5x or 10x on Rakuten bucks to spend later.

Ball Fireman Racer DLC automatic, only $477.66. Ebates rebate takes it to $458.55. The next-best price I see on this is $880!

This brings back almost $48 in Rakuten bucks.

It's on back-order, but at that price, shut up and wait!

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/katsuboya/item/nm3098cp1jbk/









Streamliner automatic on bracelet, and Engineer II Ohio automatic, both $669.49, down to $642.71 with Ebates, and almost $67 in Rakuten bucks back.

Next-best price I see on the Streamliner is $910; on the Ohio is $895 at Shop Worn.
https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/katsuboya/item/nm1060dsjwh/
https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/katsuboya/item/nm2026cl5jwh/

















Ball Trainmaster GMT automatic, model GM1038C-SJ-BK listed as "Used" but also described as "Unused" and "New" (???) $767.32, down to $736.63 with Ebates, more than $38 in Rakuten bucks back. I have this watch in white dial, and it's awesome. And I think the black dial looks better.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-xapiz/item/kt788/









Others more expensive to look at too that are probably deals. Lots of good prices on used Ball watches as well.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

I love this forum. You guys are just watch heads. I love it. Completely OT but there you go. 

Caveat: I have had a few drinks while waiting for the WACA ashes test match to continue. Still you guys are awesome.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

After seeing it for the 3rd time, i finally bit and bought one. This one hits all the markers. Now i just have to get my hands on a paracord bracelet at a reasonable price.









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

MstrDabbles said:


> After seeing it for the 3rd time, i finally bit and bought one. This one hits all the markers. Now i just have to get my hands on a paracord bracelet at a reasonable price.From Rick's LG G6


Victorinox has them. For $130!!!









Come on, Victorinox. It's friggin paracord with buckle added. Apparently, it comes with a SAK, but still.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Stopped in at TJ Maxx again tonight. All the Inox were gone but they did have a Baume & Mercier Clifton sub second for $1300. Another two tone model but i didn't check the price on that one. They also still have the blue and red dial Bulova Curv for $259. I am tempted by that one, really like how it wears, just not sure it would get wrist time and if that's a good price.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Victorinox has them. For $130!!!
> 
> View attachment 12739825
> 
> ...


A man can dream that it gets discounted as much as the watch.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

achernob said:


> In the things you'd never thought you would say category: "That platinum luxury watch is cheaper at Walmart"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive, Walmart.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Maybe not news to old hands, but Orient Watch USA has 40% off + free shipping (except on Mako USA II) with code MERRY40 through 12/24.

That brings my dream world timer to *$321*, plus: no sales tax and it's not grey market. 43.5mm x 12.1mm, 50m WR, automatic, sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating, exhibition case back. The 24 hour chapter ring advances with the time, which of course it should, but that seems to be a reach in this price category.

EDIT: Orient has this model on Amazon for *$298.66* with factory warranty, so lol on me:
https://www.amazon.com/Orient-Adventurer-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless/dp/B01CHT9J4O

At the 6:20 mark an owner begins describing its operation:





https://www.orientwatchusa.com/shop/mens-watches/ffa06002b0/


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

RyanPatrick said:


> Stopped in at TJ Maxx again tonight. All the Inox were gone but they did have a Baume & Mercier Clifton sub second for $1300. Another two tone model but i didn't check the price on that one. They also still have the blue and red dial Bulova Curv for $259. I am tempted by that one, really like how it wears, just not sure it would get wrist time and if that's a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one goes for $1349 currently on Joma. Nice to be able to put hands on it though.

https://www.jomashop.com/baume-mercier-watch-m0a10112.html

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> Victorinox has them. For $130!!!
> 
> View attachment 12739825
> 
> ...


However: "When unraveled, the seven intricately woven strands can weave a fishing net, build a shelter or replace a shoelace."

So you're hiking with your best friend on the Appalachian trail and he breaks a shoelace. Do you sacrifice your $130 watch strap and carry your watch in your pocket? It is a trick question. The solution is that Victorinox should make boots.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> Stopped in at TJ Maxx again tonight. All the Inox were gone but they did have a Baume & Mercier Clifton sub second for $1300. Another two tone model but i didn't check the price on that one. They also still have the blue and red dial Bulova Curv for $259. I am tempted by that one, really like how it wears, just not sure it would get wrist time and if that's a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In case anyone is interested I saw one of those B&M today at the TJ Maxx in Glendale, CA. Bulova Curve at $259 is the lowest I've seen, right now there is one model at Amazon for $296, most of the time they go for 350-550 or more, many different models out there. Bulova's do drop in price after coming out, sometimes substantially, so it's hard to say where this one will bottom out. I'm not quite sold on the dial and chrono legibility, but there are many different models, and I do love the way the curved case feels like it hugs my wrist, something dependent on individual type though I'm sure they have done quite a bit of research on this so it would conform to many wrist types.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> However: "When unraveled, the seven intricately woven strands can weave a fishing net, build a shelter or replace a shoelace."
> 
> So you're hiking with your best friend on the Appalachian trail and he breaks a shoelace. Do you sacrifice your $130 watch strap and carry your watch in your pocket? It is a trick question. The solution is that Victorinox should make boots.


Those paracord straps are not all that difficult to make.....buy the cord, tie the knots. They make a million percent profit on them, depending on the quality of the cord they use.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

dt75 said:


> That one goes for $1349 currently on Joma. Nice to be able to put hands on it though.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/baume-mercier-watch-m0a10112.html
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


This one had the warranty card. Not sure if it was signed but if so that's another benefit over Joma.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Those paracord straps are not all that difficult to make.....buy the cord, tie the knots. They make a million percent profit on them, depending on the quality of the cord they use.


Googling 'paracord watch strap' also yields plenty of Walmart / Amazon / etsy options in the $20-30 range. That said, if I wanted a friendship bracelet on my watch, I'd join the Girl Scouts. :-d


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Casio SGW100-1V, amazon, 26.59 
https://www.amazon.com/Casio-SGW100...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00186YU4M


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> Oh-oh. Looks like some of you guys might want to go back to your local TJ Maxx. I had one on Monday and didn't see anything. Was near there today, so wondered if they might have new stock in. Now they had 2 blue and 1 dark gray dial INOX in, along with one black dial Night Vision. Walked out with the gray dial INOX.


Sadly, after reading about so many exciting finds at TJ Maxx, I decided to visit the local store. Never seen so many Michael Kors! Meh.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cyansmoker said:


> Sadly, after reading about so many exciting finds at TJ Maxx, I decided to visit the local store. Never seen so many Michael Kors! Meh.


Me too. Nothing worth mentioning at mine as well.


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Katsuboya Shop at Rakuten Global has kick-butt deals on Ball watches. And in many cases, they're offering 5x or 10x on Rakuten bucks to spend later.
> 
> Ball Fireman Racer DLC automatic, only $477.66. Ebates rebate takes it to $458.55. The next-best price I see on this is $880!
> 
> ...


NOT A DEAL

Anyone know anything about the Fireman Racer DLC? It's a really attractive price and I'm very tempted.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

gormless said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Anyone know anything about the Fireman Racer DLC? It's a really attractive price and I'm very tempted.


A WUS review with lots of photos from a few years ago:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f257/ball-fireman-racer-dlc-43mm-review-675446.html

And a video description:


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A WUS review with lots of photos from a few years ago:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f257/ball-fireman-racer-dlc-43mm-review-675446.html
> 
> And a video description:


Thanks! I read that but I'm a bit wary of how "stealthy" the hands are. Sounds like a lot of watch for the money.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Those paracord straps are not all that difficult to make.....buy the cord, tie the knots. They make a million percent profit on them, depending on the quality of the cord they use.


My son will maken you one for $50, custom fit for your wrist!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> My son will maken you one for $50, custom fit for your wrist!


And also be my friend forever unlike Billy Johnson who stole my baseball cards?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> yankeexpress said:
> 
> 
> > Those paracord straps are not all that difficult to make.....buy the cord, tie the knots. They make a million percent profit on them, depending on the quality of the cord they use.
> ...


Sitting at Chic-fil-A eating breakfast and laughed out loud after reading the Girl Scout comment. Carry on people with deal posting.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Jomashop has three versions of the 516 automatic chronograph for $499 after code

https://www.jomashop.com/holiday-do..._campaign=2017/12/18+Best+Of+The+Season+Email










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

https://shop.ballwatch.ch/80hrs

Just got an email from Ball Watch for pre-ordering their new Engineer M Challenger with its new in house movement Caliber 7309 (COSC certified chronometer, 80-hour power reserve yet maintain 28,800 beats per hour). Available in both 40mm and 43mm and in 3 colors. Strap version $1,699 whereas bracelet version costs $1,799. Not in the traditional affordable price range but seems like a good deal.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Casio's Solar atomic version of a dress watch. Not a bad deal if you like the style.

Amazon has it for $57.40 on a bracelet and $55.35 on a resin strap.










https://www.amazon.com/Casio-WVA-M6...+men&refinements=p_89:Casio,p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

20% off from ShopWorn.com with code: SUPERSAVE
https://www.shopworn.com/shop/mens-...&filter_movement=57,72&query_type_movement=or

Makes these Victorinox automatics $198.40 shipped before cashback (list is $875)

Camel 3x shows it currently in the $250-60 range on Amazon from third-party sellers - with the lowest having an all-time low of $220









Looks like a solid deal. See review here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3381634

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Pneuma said:


> https://shop.ballwatch.ch/80hrs
> 
> Just got an email from Ball Watch for pre-ordering their new Engineer M Challenger with its new in house movement Caliber 7309 (COSC certified chronometer, 80-hour power reserve yet maintain 28,800 beats per hour). Available in both 40mm and 43mm and in 3 colors. Strap version $1,699 whereas bracelet version costs $1,799. Not in the traditional affordable price range but seems like a good deal.
> View attachment 12740539


That popped up on my FB feed. I love it.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm a little worried that Ball's strategy of rolling out a new model for preorder every other week is an indication that management is trying to cash in a windfall of whatever value the brand name has before it goes under. Have any of this wave of new models hit the resale market yet?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

caktaylor said:


> Jomashop has three versions of the 516 automatic chronograph for $499 after code
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/holiday-do..._campaign=2017/12/18+Best+Of+The+Season+Email


These models use a much less expensive movement than the 7750s that Tissot used in older 516 models. You can still find some 7750 models in this price range if you look around.

In a related note, I saw some Tissot "Swissmatic" watches in a store yesterday. What a sad excuse for a Tissot. It uses a Swatch movement and just felt cheap in general. I would avoid them.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Amazon Casio DW-5600E back down to $25.20. I bought one to keep back as a spare or to give as a gift to my 11yr old son for his birthday. 
For the Casio fans who have a DW-5600E already and the resin is a bit worn, this is a cheaper way to buy the resin than to get the bezel and strap separately. The DW-5600E bezel has been listed as a restricted part and is hard to find or is costly. Just sayin'










https://www.amazon.com/G-shock-DW56...qid=1513617547&sr=8-1&keywords=casio+dw-5600e


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Eta 2824 for under $200 is a deal if you like the watch.



Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> 20% off from ShopWorn.com with code: SUPERSAVE
> https://www.shopworn.com/shop/mens-...&filter_movement=57,72&query_type_movement=or
> 
> Makes these Victorinox automatics $198.40 shipped before cashback (list is $875)
> ...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Wristwatching said:


> I'm a little worried that Ball's strategy of rolling out a new model for preorder every other week is an indication that management is trying to cash in a windfall of whatever value the brand name has before it goes under. Have any of this wave of new models hit the resale market yet?


your doom and gloom post regarding Ball will get better feed-back here:
Ball Forum - Officially Sponsored by Topper Fine Jewelers


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Wristwatching said:


> I'm a little worried that Ball's strategy of rolling out a new model for preorder every other week is an indication that management is trying to cash in a windfall of whatever value the brand name has before it goes under. Have any of this wave of new models hit the resale market yet?


Some have, the Nightbreaker has been out a month or so now and a couple are on F29 for about what the preorder price was.

I've said it in another thread but IMO, Ball is one of the few brands doing anything about what most consider to be a struggling Swiss watch industry. Lagging sales, insensitive pricing strategies and general apathy to what's really going on in the retail segment by most manufacturers seems like a head-in-the sand approach to me.

At least Ball is trying something different with a more direct marketing approach, using preorders and clearing out some old inventory with their My Offer program. Only time will tell if it works but I give them an "A" for the effort.

Just a thought, as I know very little about in-house movements and the cost and expertise of development, but a company who has spent a considerable amount of both to bring this movement to market doesn't sound like a last-gasp effort to me.

Another guess is that they're slowly but surely abandoning the AD channel of distribution and that means more markdowns and deals for us. I bought the Nightbreaker and it's very nice, especially of the sub $1,000 price.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Rocat said:


> Amazon Casio DW-5600E back down to $25.20. I bought one to keep back as a spare or to give as a gift to my 11yr old son for his birthday.
> For the Casio fans who have a DW-5600E already and the resin is a bit worn, this is a cheaper way to buy the resin than to get the bezel and strap separately. The DW-5600E bezel has been listed as a restricted part and is hard to find or is costly. Just sayin'
> 
> 
> ...


Target has price-matched, and has a current promotion for a $10 gift card with a $50 purchase, so you can get two for ~$40.

https://www.target.com/p/men-s-casio-g-shock-watch-black-dw5600e-1v-/-/A-723198


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I have long thought of buying this watch to use as a beater, but I am not sure I can live with the lack good lume.



Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> 20% off from ShopWorn.com with code: SUPERSAVE
> https://www.shopworn.com/shop/mens-...&filter_movement=57,72&query_type_movement=or
> 
> Makes these Victorinox automatics $198.40 shipped before cashback (list is $875)
> ...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Target has price-matched, and has a current promotion for a $10 gift card with a $50 purchase, so you can get two for ~$40.
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/men-s-casio-g-shock-watch-black-dw5600e-1v-/-/A-723198


Don't forget to get your 5% off with Target RedCard plus an additional 2% cash back from BeFrugal (or 1% from EBates)! If you are using Ebates for the first time, you get a $10 bonus, too, I think.

UPDATE: It is no longer available at that price on Amazon and Target might not be able to ship it to you until January so select in-store pick-up if you can!


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

And another solid looking deal from ShopWorn - https://www.shopworn.com/product/victorinox-swiss-army-infantry-vintage-mechanical-black-dial/ - Victorinox Infantry Vintage Manual coming in at $229.63 after coupon code SUPERSAVE and 4% DollarDig cashback. Next best price on the 'Bay is $299...

Sapphire crystal and Unitas "six eater" movement makes this compelling.

Great review here: http://watchreviewsbymcv.blogspot.com/2013/07/review-of-victorinox-swiss-army.html?m=1









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Casio's Solar atomic version of a dress watch. Not a bad deal if you like the style.
> 
> Amazon has it for $57.40 on a bracelet and $55.35 on a resin strap.
> 
> ...


And it's solar to sweeten the deal. I don't want this...I don't want this...I don't want this...



Pneuma said:


> https://shop.ballwatch.ch/80hrs
> 
> Just got an email from Ball Watch for pre-ordering their new Engineer M Challenger with its new in house movement Caliber 7309 (COSC certified chronometer, 80-hour power reserve yet maintain 28,800 beats per hour). Available in both 40mm and 43mm and in 3 colors. Strap version $1,699 whereas bracelet version costs $1,799. Not in the traditional affordable price range but seems like a good deal.
> View attachment 12740539


Ball is my favorite watch brand but I'm holding out for a preorder model with all 12 numerals in tritium. Maybe I should start saving for it by not buying the Casio?

...Nah.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

gormless said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Anyone know anything about the Fireman Racer DLC? It's a really attractive price and I'm very tempted.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Not the DLC but I recently bought the red numeral version from the Ball auction. It's a fantastic watch, and I was happy to have snagged one for slightly more than that price. The tritium lume is really strong on mine.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Crazy good deal on a new Airman 42
$375
https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0063.html


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

gormless said:


> NOT A DEAL
> Anyone know anything about the Fireman Racer DLC? It's a really attractive price and I'm very tempted.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk











Amazing watch, I LOVE mine. My favorite ball right now.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> And it's solar to sweeten the deal. I don't want this...I don't want this...I don't want this...
> 
> Ball is my favorite watch brand but I'm holding out for a preorder model with all 12 numerals in tritium. Maybe I should start saving for it by not buying the Casio?
> 
> ...Nah.


Ball makes some super high quality watches for the money. I love my EMII Skindiver I.

As nice as their watches are, their customer support is equally as horrible. I mean TERRIBLE.

The bezel insert popped off my watch, and it was sent to Florida for repair. After 2 months no watch, no notification I called my AD. The watch had been sent to Switzerland for repair. Okay. Well fast forward to now almost *6 months*, after I was promised December 15th delivery, I still don't have my watch. My AD said Ball has no explanation for the delay and has been very difficult to deal with.

This is my first and last Ball.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

The Casio Deal that Rocat posted is a very good deal and a nice watch with useful functions. Some reasons not to buy it are 43mm case size, proprietary lugs and plastic backed case.

I say most of this for my own good because I’m considering a Lineage model from Casio that’s very similar, except for the $250 price, and I don’t need that one either. 

The rare anti-enabler Post...


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Crazy good deal on a new Airman 42
> $375
> https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0063.html


As much as I'm trying to avoid this. This deal keeps coming up here and there everyday. Lord give me strength!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

wow that picture came out huge..... whoops!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> The Casio Deal that Rocat posted is a very good deal and a nice watch with useful functions. Some reasons not to buy it are 43mm case size, proprietary lugs and plastic backed case.
> 
> I say most of this for my own good because I'm considering a Lineage model from Casio that's very similar, except for the $250 price, and I don't need that one either.
> 
> The rare anti-enabler Post...


LOL
Yeah, but that Stainless Steel case is sweet on the Lineage and it has standard lugs. Do it!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Rocat said:


> LOL
> Yeah, but that Stainless Steel case is sweet on the Lineage and it has standard lugs. Do it!


And 39mm, also analog only which is a + for me. I. Must. Stay. Strong...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

88 RUE DU RHONE Watch, Men's Swiss Automatic Double 8 87WA120043 Leather Strap








The seller accepted my $110 best offer: the lowest I have seen a New Swiss automatic go for, 3 are still available!
https://m.ebay.com/itm/88-RUE-DU-RH...ather-Strap-/253283143828?txnId=2177610046015

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

watchout said:


> 88 RUE DU RHONE Watch, Men's Swiss Automatic Double 8 87WA120043 Leather Strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Insane. What movement powers the 88?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

Ossamanity said:


> As much as I'm trying to avoid this. This deal keeps coming up here and there everyday. Lord give me strength!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is great price... Go for it. I have the double-twelve and love it.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Pneuma said:


> I have long thought of buying this watch to use as a beater, but I am not sure I can live with the lack good lume.


I flipped my VSA because of the poor lume


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks like an ETA 2824


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Definitely an ETA and offered as a 2824 by many online sellers...

I would go in for one but then I would be buying the deal and movement...

Note: the non crown side is engraved with the company branding









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> The Casio Deal that Rocat posted is a very good deal and a nice watch with useful functions. Some reasons not to buy it are 43mm case size, proprietary lugs and plastic backed case.
> 
> I say most of this for my own good because I'm considering a Lineage model from Casio that's very similar, except for the $250 price, and I don't need that one either.
> 
> The rare anti-enabler Post...


Believe the deal Rocat put up for $57 is worth getting for a fully functional ready to go beater (like I really need another one). Looked hard at the Casio Lineage awhile back and just doesn't make sense to me. Easy to find a used Citizen A-T for under $200 and, if patient, new for $250 or less. Frankly, either of those options, are much more attractive...just my $.02.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Definitely an ETA and offered as a 2824 by many online sellers...
> 
> I would go in for one but then I would be buying the deal and movement...
> 
> ...


Be prepared to switch the leather band: it only fits a smaller wrist! ( I am at 7:45, I don't like fake alligator anyway! )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> Believe the deal Rocat put up for $57 is worth getting for a fully functional ready to go beater (like I really need another one). Looked hard at the Casio Lineage awhile back and just doesn't make sense to me. Easy to find a used Citizen A-T for under $200 and, if patient, new for $250 or less. Frankly, either of those options, are much more attractive...just my $.02.


Fair point and that's why I haven't bought the Lineage. It's almost impossible to find an RC watch that's 3 handed, analog only, 40mm-ish with standard lugs. There are lots of almosts, Oceanus, Attesa, Brightz, Astron, etc.

The Lineage LIW T100 is one of the very few that doesn't have a deal breaker (for me) feature but it's not perfect and it's $250. The Citizen AT, as good as it is, breaks almost every rule I have.

Like you, I don't need another beater but agree that Rocat's Deal is a very good option for the $. I'm still trying to talk myself out of it.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

watchout said:


> Be prepared to switch the leather band: it only fits a smaller wrist! ( I am at 7:45, I don't like fake alligator anyway! )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you post some pics of how the dial and case side engraving look in person?

Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Can you post some pics of how the dial and case side engraving look in person?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


No way dude ( or dudett) I just placed my order!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

watchout said:


> No way dude ( or dudett) I just placed my order!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh. I have though you had it already which is how you know the strap was too small for your wrist

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

The lowest i found and finally bought one to close my 2017. Preparing for 2018 WPAC, i now must.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/332399355176


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Oh. I have though you had it already which is how you know the strap was too small for your wrist
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


No.. the one review on Amazon haha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Crazy good deal on a new Airman 42
> $375
> https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0063.html





Ossamanity said:


> As much as I'm trying to avoid this. This deal keeps coming up here and there everyday. Lord give me strength!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FYI I wouldn't call this an Airman 42. It's the "double 12" model -- so there's no 24 hour dial, no 24-hour hand (and thus the base 2824-or-equivalent movement, rather than the 2893 GMT movement), I think it's always been cheaper than the other airmans. Of course it's still a good deal. Just maybe not an amazing one.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Oh. I have though you had it already which is how you know the strap was too small for your wrist
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


No.. the one review on Amazon haha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Definitely an ETA and offered as a 2824 by many online sellers...
> 
> I would go in for one but then I would be buying the deal and movement...
> 
> ...


You know, at $110 or less, it might actually be worth it to _literally _buy the movement and not the watch. Ofrei is selling 2824-2s for $239. Buying one of these watches just to have donor parts or a drop-in movement replacement for a watch that uses the same movement (assuming you don't leave it too long and the oils coagulate) might make economic sense.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Perdendosi said:


> FYI I wouldn't call this an Airman 42. It's the "double 12" model -- so there's no 24 hour dial, no 24-hour hand (and thus the base 2824-or-equivalent movement, rather than the 2893 GMT movement), I think it's always been cheaper than the other airmans. Of course it's still a good deal. Just maybe not an amazing one.


At this point, we're now looking at regular pricing for Glycines IMO.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Perdendosi said:


> FYI I wouldn't call this an Airman 42. It's the "double 12" model -- so there's no 24 hour dial, no 24-hour hand (and thus the base 2824-or-equivalent movement, rather than the 2893 GMT movement), I think it's always been cheaper than the other airmans. Of course it's still a good deal. Just maybe not an amazing one.


You are correct but i do prefer 12 hour dial over 24.
I was looking for an eta 2824 simple black face every day watch. And this is perfect. $375 for an eta with sapphire from a good brand is a steal in my opinion.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

watchout said:


> 88 RUE DU RHONE Watch, Men's Swiss Automatic Double 8 87WA120043 Leather Strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the movement?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

So how do one open the case on this Certina ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

watchout said:


> So how do one open the case on this Certina ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A rubber ball case opener unless it's a snap back.

https://www.amazon.com/OTOOLWORLD-W...634896&sr=8-1&keywords=ball+watch+case+opener


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> A rubber ball case opener unless it's a snap back.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/OTOOLWORLD-W...634896&sr=8-1&keywords=ball+watch+case+opener


Thank you RyanD, (now It starting to make sense your affectionate association with balls in general) !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

watchout said:


> Thank you RyanD, (now It starting to make sense your affectionate association with balls in general) !


Ashford has a Certina auto for $255 or $205 with the Amex promo.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds-podium/C001-407-16-037-00.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=4










WoW has a Ball Trainmaster with power reserve and grand date for $1650 with code WOWBALL1650. It's over $2000 most places.

https://www.worldofwatches.com/mens...el-silver-dial-pm1058d-sj-sl-ball-pm1058dsjsl


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

dt75 said:


> What's the movement?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Definitely ETA and likely a 2824-2 elabore grade

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Katsuboya Shop at Rakuten Global has kick-butt deals on Ball watches. And in many cases, they're offering 5x or 10x on Rakuten bucks to spend later.
> 
> Ball Fireman Racer DLC automatic, only $477.66. Ebates rebate takes it to $458.55. The next-best price I see on this is $880!
> 
> ...


That DLC makes my heart skip a beat but OOS


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> The Casio Deal that Rocat posted is a very good deal and a nice watch with useful functions. Some reasons not to buy it are 43mm case size, proprietary lugs and plastic backed case.I say most of this for my own good because I'm considering a Lineage model from Casio that's very similar, except for the $250 price, and I don't need that one either. The rare anti-enabler Post...


That helps. Thanks.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I just scored a Victorinox 241604 Maverick for $125, because it's missing the bracelet. They're normally $300.

Good-looking red-faced watches seem to be kind of rare.

Here are a couple others for well under that though. (WITH the bracelet) Seems like a good deal to me:


$225 shipped
$240 shipped









Here are the main specs:


43mm case
Sapphire crystal
Balanced dial, due to having the date at 6
Ion-plated bezel
21mm lug width


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

Sampsonti said:


> That DLC makes my heart skip a beat but OOS


I can't say enough how good it is! If you manage to score one... you will enjoy it.

Vanilla scent from the strap is great too!


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...60400-11F205-FB7A.pid?nid=cpg_cat360023&so=86

This says it's a woman's watch but it's the normal 44mm case, under $700 for an Aquascope is a pretty good deal


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

Wristwatching said:


> This says it's a woman's watch but it's the normal 44mm case, under $700 for an Aquascope is a pretty good deal


Was looking at this, good looking watch 
Would prob grab one if I hadn't already used my amex $50 off 
& 25mm strap :-s


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

TJ Maxx in Westlake Village, CA. No Inox, a few nice Filson and this B & M 10211 with what I believe is an alligator strap $1499 about $230 less than next lowest price found.


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> Not the DLC but I recently bought the red numeral version from the Ball auction. It's a fantastic watch, and I was happy to have snagged one for slightly more than that price. The tritium lume is really strong on mine.


I do like that one. Where and when was the Ball auction and how much did you get it for, if you don't mind me asking?
Thanks!


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

watchout said:


> So how do one open the case on this Certina ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like a snap on case back, so you need a pocket knife or something to pry it open. There should be small indent in the case somewhere, between the lugs more likely.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Ashford has a Certina auto for $255 or $205 with the Amex promo.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds-podium/C001-407-16-037-00.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=4
> 
> ...


A World of Watches deal! I feel so nostalgic!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

thechin said:


> It looks like a snap on case back, so you need a pocket knife ...


and emergency room copay


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer automatic, black dial and small seconds, for $499. Be Frugal takes it to $474. Don't typically see these in the $400s. The next-best price I see right now is $550.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+navy/khaki+navy+pioneer+small+second/H78415733.pid


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer automatic, black dial and small seconds, for $499. Be Frugal takes it to $474. Don't typically see these in the $400s. The next-best price I see right now is $550.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+navy/khaki+navy+pioneer+small+second/H78415733.pid
> 
> View attachment 12741811


I think I paid about $800 for mine (white dial) at the mall, a couple years ago. The ETA 2895 is a full class above the more common 282x and 283x series.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

The Amex $50 is valid through 2/1.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer automatic, black dial and small seconds, for $499. Be Frugal takes it to $474. Don't typically see these in the $400s. The next-best price I see right now is $550.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+navy/khaki+navy+pioneer+small+second/H78415733.pid
> 
> View attachment 12741811


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

Smaug said:


> I think I paid about $800 for mine (white dial) at the mall, a couple years ago. The ETA 2895 is a full class above the more common 282x and 283x series.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


I remember paying about the same for the 43mm. I love everything about this watch, but the 43mm size... for me, now it has to be 41mm or less.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Any suggestions for an inexpensive watch that reads temperature accurately while wearing it?

Something like this on for $26 at Amazon. Reviews say you have to take it off to get a temperature reading though.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00186YU4M


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> a watch that reads temperature accurately while wearing it?


Is that even a thing?

The closest functional thing I can think of is a smartwatch displaying a weather app.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Any suggestions for an inexpensive watch that reads temperature accurately while wearing it?
> 
> Something like this on for $26 at Amazon. Reviews say you have to take it off to get a temperature reading though.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00186YU4M


You will be hard pressed to find any watch that will read an accurate ambient temperature while wearing it on your wrist. Your body heat transfers through the case and therefore effects the sensor. This one is fairly accurate. The temperature senor can be calibrated up or down but it would be hit or miss to compensate for your external body temperature around your wrist depending on the season. Most hikers or outdoor folks that use sensor watches will either take them off for the twenty or so minutes it needs to read an accurate temperature. Or they just hang them off their backpacks or chest straps.

For the record, that is one tough watch, it's built like a tank. I have one.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Congratulations, sir!

That is an incredibly great looking watch. And quite a deal, at that.

We now need you to post some pictures of the watch with a few bottles of delicious single malts.



TheSanDiegan said:


> So my Nightbreaker finally arrived, purchased based on the link in the preorder post (way) upthread. The watch was purchased as an upgrade to my default field watch that accompanies me on most travels. I wanted something that had a classic appearance, was not ostentatious while maintaining a level of distinction, and something that could be worn both on the beach and in the boardroom; a One Watch, if you will.
> 
> IMO the Nightbreaker fits the bill. It shows influences rooted in the mid-century classic aesthetics of both the Oyster Perpetual and Datejust while avoiding being a homage to either. At a glance it appears pedestrian to the untrained eye - no one will ever mistake it for an attention whore doing cartwheels on my wrist. Yet upon close inspection, its distinction shows. This is a dial for texture junkies, with the deeply-pressed concentric circular dial set beneath the minute chapter ring, which allows the impressively tall 1.5mm tritium indices to sit taller on the interior of the dial than they do at the edge (when's the last time anyone described anything 1.5mm tall as "impressive?").
> 
> ...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm not sure when it ends, but all watches at Target are currently 30 percent off. This is both in stores and on-line. No code needed.

https://www.target.com/c/men-s-watches-accessories/-/N-5xu2g#sneakTo=17287303

As an example, this Casio is currently $11.33 (before tax and cash back).









https://www.target.com/p/men-s-casio-digital-bracelet-watch-silver-a158w-1/-/A-12613765#lnk=sametab


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Metlin said:


> Congratulations, sir!
> 
> That is an incredibly great looking watch. And quite a deal, at that.
> 
> We now need you to post some pictures of the watch with a few bottles of delicious single malts.


I agree..can't stop looking at it. If I sign a new contract in the next 2 weeks...I'll be looking for one. Already checked and saw a few for sale here.

Re: the Ball Nightbreaker...i'll look for silver dial...and yellow or green tubes I think.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Wiggy999 said:


> I agree..can't stop looking at it. If I sign a new contract in the next 2 weeks...I'll be looking for one. Already checked and saw a few for sale here.
> 
> Re: the Ball Nightbreaker...i'll look for silver dial...and yellow or green tubes I think.


Good luck! And post pictures.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

taike said:


> and emergency room copay


Hahahahah this cracked me up because I recent have to go to the emergency room and later for a surgery after an incident due to my pocket knife.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> TJ Maxx in Westlake Village, CA. No Inox, a few nice Filson and this B & M 10211 with what I believe is an alligator strap $1499 about $230 less than next lowest price found.
> 
> View attachment 12741739
> 
> ...


Fun coincidence: earlier today I posted about my local TJ Maxx not offering anything of interest. It's the one in Woodland Hills so I guess I need to drive a bit further.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Definitely ETA and likely a 2824-2 elabore grade
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Why do you say likely elabore? How does one tell the grade?

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A World of Watches deal! I feel so nostalgic!


I got this one from Joma. I love it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

cyansmoker said:


> Fun coincidence: earlier today I posted about my local TJ Maxx not offering anything of interest. It's the one in Woodland Hills so I guess I need to drive a bit further.


The WH store usually has the same Citizens, few GShocks, sometimes Filson + the usual M Kors and the like. All the one's I've been too in the valley and out to Ventura are really hit and miss, a lot more miss than hit. You just never know when you may get lucky. I'm visiting them more often now only because they may get new product in every day or every few days, otherwise I seldom bother.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Chirv said:


> Why do you say likely elabore? How does one tell the grade?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


My assumption is based on the use of Incabloc shock protector vs Novodiac type (although this isn't a bonafide guarantee)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Casio Men's AE1200WHD-1A Stainless Steel Analog Digital Watch $14.69 shipped and sold by Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-AE1200WHD-1A-Stainless-Steel-Digital/dp/B0094B79CI

Cheapest ever on CamelX3: https://camelcamelcamel.com/Casio-AE1200WHD-1A-Stainless-Steel-Digital/product/B0094B79CI


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Pneuma said:


> I have long thought of buying this watch to use as a beater, but I am not sure I can live with the lack good lume.


I've been Googling trying to find some pics or more description of the lume. All that I've found are a couple of people here saying the lume is poor... ok, in a best Johnny Carson voice, How poor is the lume? Are all other Vix much better lume, or just some others are good? TIA


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> You know, at $110 or less, it might actually be worth it to _literally _buy the movement and not the watch. Ofrei is selling 2824-2s for $239. Buying one of these watches just to have donor parts or a drop-in movement replacement for a watch that uses the same movement (assuming you don't leave it too long and the oils coagulate) might make economic sense.


^This. I bought a 79$ Swiss Legend monstrosity about 2 years ago with a 2824 inside. It ran great and was used in another project.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mikescanlan (May 4, 2017)

TJ Maxx just updated their clearance section and now has a couple Frederique Constant watches on it. Cheapest is $199.99 if anyone is interested.

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/c...t.minListPrice|1||product.inventory|1&tag=srt


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> My assumption is based on the use of Incabloc shock protector vs Novodiac type (although this isn't a bonafide guarantee)
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The easy visual cues are the shock protector for elabore and blued screws for top but the standard/elabore/top/COSC thing simplifies it, you can actually buy whatever you want when you're a company making a large purchase, picking and choosing the features. Most companies that rebrand an ETA to some other name to pretend it's their own product have generally done a custom order somewhere between the grades.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

20% off at Trigalux and introductory pricing on a new bracelet from Uncle Seiko









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

NOT A DEAL.

Sorry to interrupt here guys, but it's really hard to follow up in this high frequency thread when having to work full-time 

Recently I've been eyeing (to my own astonishment) the SS bulova accutron II - but over here in good old Germany they're priced quite hefty at around 300€ - what's a price point I should look out for when scoring for a deal? I didn't follow it's pricing thoroughly. Don't need to have the all-time low by the cent, though. 

Thanks guys! 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> NOT A DEAL.
> 
> Sorry to interrupt here guys, but it's really hard to follow up in this high frequency thread when having to work full-time
> 
> ...


I start paying attention when they get under $250US dollars, whatever the EU equivalent is.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

For a low cost solar runners watch, this is a stellar deal at $19.94. It appears the price is the same at Amazon or Target. I have had mine for three years and it is still going strong and has never come off the High mark for battery level. I use mine as a "Chores around the house weekend watch" and it has never let me down. Big digits, comfortable on the wrist, low cost, and the crystal is acrylic and can be polished with PolyWatch. Or if your cheap or just like the minty smell, you can use toothpaste. 










https://www.amazon.com/Casio-WS220-...F8&qid=1513693921&sr=8-2&keywords=casio+ws220


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Field Pioneer listed for $329 - https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+field/khaki+field+pioneer/H60419533.pid
> 
> Factor in Lemoney cashback of $29.63 and the Amex $50 off $250 offer, this watch nets at $249.37 which is great for a manual wind pilot style watch w/no date and sapphire crystal. Additionally the strap is "handcrafted" (likely to be the first thing I change when this arrives).
> 
> ...


And it's landed.

Strap was changed (although this should be on brown leather....)

Cheers,
Y









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

*Casio Men's AQ-S810W-2A2VCF Tough Solar Analog-Digital Display Dark Blue Watch Amazon now $19.25*


Was:$21.69Price:$19.25 & FREE Shipping on orders over $25. DetailsFREE Returns

www.amazon.com/Casio-AQ-S810W-2A2VCF-Tough-Analog-Digital-Display/dp/B00I9I3OFS/ref=pd_sim_241_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=9EQSNG0T19J39VCV62DS


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Gigantic Shinola Brakeman at the Nordstrom Rack in Boston for $185, no box, the "scratch" is only on the plastic crystal protector. Tisell Vintage Sub for scale.









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Ayoungentrepreneur said:
> 
> 
> > Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Field Pioneer listed for $329 - https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+field/khaki+field+pioneer/H60419533.pid
> ...


That looks great! Mine is scheduled to land tomorrow.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Ashford has Seiko on sale, with some of the Seiko Recraft being very low in price, such as $84 for this 
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/91tDN40IqZL._UY445_.jpg

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/seiko-watches-for-men-and-women/recraft-series/SNKN73.pid?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Ashford has Seiko on sale, with some of the Seiko Recraft being very low in price, such as $84 for this
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/91tDN40IqZL._UY445_.jpg
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/seiko-watches-for-men-and-women/recraft-series/SNKN73.pid?


I had the orange version in my cart for a week now, @79 not bad at all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Techme said:


> Casio Men's AE1200WHD-1A Stainless Steel Analog Digital Watch $14.69 shipped and sold by Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-AE1200WHD-1A-Stainless-Steel-Digital/dp/B0094B79CI
> 
> ...


Seller does not ship to my country. I'm kicking myself over this 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Techme said:


> [FONT=&quot]Casio Men's AE1200WHD-1A Stainless Steel Analog Digital Watch $14.69 shipped and sold by Amazon.




Got it. Thanks OP!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bushacre (Dec 19, 2017)

What happened to thread? Can't see past page 1788.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Guanqin GS19055 (quartz) - *$28.39* *(44% Off)*- Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Réserve de Marche homage


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I was finally able to catch UPS to get my Fortis. Pretty...pretty...pretty...pretty good.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> I start paying attention when they get under $250US dollars, whatever the EU equivalent is.


Thank you! That gives me an orientation, at what look out. It's roundabout 210€...

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I was finally able to catch UPS to get my Fortis. Pretty...pretty...pretty...pretty good.


"The" Larry David?! I thought you lived in CA, not NJ! You are my Caucasian.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

N8G said:


> "The" Larry David?! I thought you lived in CA, not NJ! You are my Caucasian.


The address and phone number resolves to Northeast Watches. Luxury Swiss Watches from Northeastwatches.com - Breitling, Hublot, Chopard, Audemars Piguet, Corum, Armand Nicolet, Perrelet, Bvlgari, IWC, Jaeger-LeCoultre, Glashutte Original, Parmigiani, Patek Philippe


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

mefuzzy said:


> Seller does not ship to my country. I'm kicking myself over this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Only the band is SS, the case is resin painted to look like SS


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

It looks nice, but is the second hand slightly bent, or is that just the angle of the picture?


RyanD said:


> I was finally able to catch UPS to get my Fortis. Pretty...pretty...pretty...pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 12743139


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

t minus said:


> It looks nice, but is the second hand slightly bent, or is that just the angle of the picture?


It seems like it....

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> And it's landed.
> 
> Strap was changed (although this should be on brown leather....)
> 
> ...


Being from the field line I assume no AR coating? I was considering picking one up but I like crystals with AR coating.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

impetusera said:


> Being from the field line I assume no AR coating? I was considering picking one up but I like crystals with AR coating.


No A/R coating that I can tell of although the crystal is slightly domed which helps somewhat

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

WOLF has 25% off with code ABTW25 until 1/31/18


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Fossil is currently having a sale of 30 percent off full price merchandise. Online, the code is GIFTNOW, but the discount is also available in stores. I know eBates is offering an additional 4 percent cash back.

https://www.fossil.com/us/en.html

I know not everyone likes the watches, but even if you don't, they have some very nice quick-release straps. The discount also applies to their Android-based smart watches; it puts the Explorist model at $178.50 on a leather or silicone strap or $192.50 on bracelet. Some of the previous generation smart watches are even less, they appear to start at $128.

On the topic of smart watches, Best Buy has the Huawei Watch 2 Sport for $179.99:

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/huawei...MI6KyhnIqX2AIVRrXACh291wUDEAYYASABEgJQGfD_BwE

Amazon has it at that price, too:

https://www.amazon.com/Huawei-Watch...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B06XDMCH6Z


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

I got my Bulova Chrono in from the Amazon deal and of course there is a large scratch on the side of the case at 9:00. The seller is OOS, so I am debating keeping it and trying to buff it out as it is on the brushed portion.


----------



## dinek (Oct 3, 2016)

Wristwatching said:


> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...60400-11F205-FB7A.pid?nid=cpg_cat360023&so=86
> 
> This says it's a woman's watch but it's the normal 44mm case, under $700 for an Aquascope is a pretty good deal


I can;t find it now but I am almost 100% sure that someone bought it and then returned it... just don't recall the reason for this.

I love those JRs however I would go for the chrono ones myself... if at all 

Looks nice anyways.

Merry Christmas guys.

Dino


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

BrandonR said:


> I got my Bulova Chrono in from the Amazon deal and of course there is a large scratch on the side of the case at 9:00. The seller is OOS, so I am debating keeping it and trying to buff it out as it is on the brushed portion.


I'm keeping mine. Looks like the hand resets correctly but the chapter ring may be off.

Edit: Looks like it is the hand.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Amazon currently has a Lightning Deal on certain quick release straps. They are available in 4 colors and 18mm, 20mm, and 22mm. They are $7.99 each.

https://www.amazon.com/Release-Leat...X0DER&pf_rd_r=FQV3MM6N9X9G4NQANYR5&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

The Victorinox INOX:

Besides TJ Maxx having a super duper price on these at the moment...What's the big "hubbabaloo" about them anyway?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

BrandonR said:


> I got my Bulova Chrono in from the Amazon deal and of course there is a large scratch on the side of the case at 9:00. The seller is OOS, so I am debating keeping it and trying to buff it out as it is on the brushed portion.


Prob be fine if it's on the brushed portion of the case
.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

mannal said:


> I'm keeping mine. Looks like the hand resets correctly but the chapter ring may be off.
> 
> Edit: Looks like it is the hand.
> 
> View attachment 12743627


The 240, 120 and 80 hour[sup]-1[/sup] markers appear to be aligned more or less correctly but the 60 doesn't. That's a bit weird.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Strmwatch said:


> The Victorinox INOX:
> 
> Besides TJ Maxx having a super duper price on these at the moment...What's the big "hubbabaloo" about them anyway?


Not sure, but with it being a quartz, I haven't even considered it.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> The Victorinox INOX:
> 
> Besides TJ Maxx having a super duper price on these at the moment...What's the big "hubbabaloo" about them anyway?


Find the Victorinox YouTube channel or Google INOX watch test.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

44m women's watch with 50mm L2L. This could pass for an Aragon watch.



Wristwatching said:


> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...60400-11F205-FB7A.pid?nid=cpg_cat360023&so=86
> 
> This says it's a woman's watch but it's the normal 44mm case, under $700 for an Aquascope is a pretty good deal


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

PSA: there is still 1 left. I've gone back and forth with the seller and it seems he'd take $125 if offered. Not for me (I'm not looking for a dress watch, most of all) but it should make someone very happy. 88 Rue Du Rhone watch had actually been discussed in this very thread in September; then the deal was a similar model for $175.



watchout said:


> 88 RUE DU RHONE Watch, Men's Swiss Automatic Double 8 87WA120043 Leather Strap
> 
> The seller accepted my $110 best offer: the lowest I have seen a New Swiss automatic go for, 3 are still available!
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/88-RUE-DU-RH...ather-Strap-/253283143828?txnId=2177610046015
> ...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dinek said:


> I can;t find it now but I am almost 100% sure that someone bought it and then returned it... just don't recall the reason for this.
> 
> I love those JRs however I would go for the chrono ones myself... if at all
> 
> ...


Still two available. Not returns.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Rocat said:


> 44m women's watch with 50mm L2L. This could pass for an Aragon watch.


It's a mens watch. Same case as all the aquascopes. The white gator pattern strap somehow makes Ashford think it's for women. Same commemorative head on the JR site with blue strap as mens.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mannal said:


> I'm keeping mine. Looks like the hand resets correctly but the chapter ring may be off.
> 
> Edit: Looks like it is the hand.
> 
> View attachment 12743627


If it had regular case back screws, that would be a 5-minute fix.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

No worries. The watch is flawless and is running approx +10 . I ran the chrono multiple times and the sub-dials reset fine. I like the watch and would rather not gamble on what a replacement would look like.



RyanD said:


> If it had regular case back screws, that would be a 5-minute fix.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

mannal said:


> No worries. The watch is flawless and is running approx +10 . I ran the chrono multiple times and the sub-dials reset fine. I like the watch and would rather not gamble on what a replacement would look like.


In the past 3 hours, my Bulova chrono is running 15 minutes fast...not good!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

BrandonR said:


> In the past 3 hours, my Bulova chrono is running 15 minutes fast...not good!


Magnetized? Mine was running +15 until I popped on the demagnetizer. Knocked it down 5 secs. Maybe you should call it quits and take advantage of the free return or try to swap for another one.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Metlin said:


> Congratulations, sir!
> 
> That is an incredibly great looking watch. And quite a deal, at that.
> 
> We now need you to post some pictures of the watch with a few bottles of delicious single malts.


Spoken like a connoisseur and a gentleman. :-!

I would have 'liked' that post if my browser could load pages past 1739 in this thread (I can quote posts to reply, but can only see the most recent pages when I'm not logged in).

Anyway, on to window shopping in my browser and helping myself to another dram, err, I mean, some more 'medicine' to help me get over this flu.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

mannal said:


> No worries. The watch is flawless and is running approx +10 . I ran the chrono multiple times and the sub-dials reset fine. I like the watch and would rather not gamble on what a replacement would look like.


double tap


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/clt/d/hamilton-9415/6428143158.html


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> Not sure, but with it being a quartz, I haven't even considered it.


Looks great on my wrist. Can't imagine it would look any better if it were an automatic ;-)


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

mannal said:


> Magnetized? Mine was running +15 until I popped on the demagnetizer. Knocked it down 5 secs. Maybe you should call it quits and take advantage of the free return or try to swap for another one.


I've got a demagnetizer on the way to try out Friday (can't find my other one). I'm hoping it is something simple like that...


----------



## claus1100xx (Jan 13, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> Amazon currently has a Lightning Deal on certain quick release straps. They are available in 4 colors and 18mm, 20mm, and 22mm. They are $7.99 each.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Release-Leat...X0DER&pf_rd_r=FQV3MM6N9X9G4NQANYR5&th=1&psc=1


These are the worst straps. I ordered one for a friends watch and broke within the hour!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

mannal said:


> No worries. The watch is flawless and is running approx +10 . I ran the chrono multiple times and the sub-dials reset fine. I like the watch and would rather not gamble on what a replacement would look like.


Mine hasn't even shipped yet!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

claus1100xx said:


> These are the worst straps. I ordered one for a friends watch and broke within the hour!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is bad. I hope he (or she) is still your friend.


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

Refurb swiss auto GMT, decent looking too. $250
Watches half price on the Ebay.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...h-/292377036868?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

This $10.92 Amazon deal that was posted a couple days ago arrived this evening. I'm impressed - great legibility, lightweight and the second hand hits the marks! More than I can say for my $2,500 Breitling Colt 44. 

Reference is MRW200H-1BV. Reminds me of a Luminox (though no tritium of course).









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

claus1100xx said:


> These are the worst straps. I ordered one for a friends watch and broke within the hour!


What quality did you expect when buying this? I'm not being cynical, I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ChicaneHntr said:


> Refurb swiss auto GMT, decent looking too. $250
> Watches half price on the Ebay.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...h-/292377036868?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255


Accutron >> Accu-Swiss


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

You can get a decent strap for $15-$20 from DeBeers or Tech Swiss or Hadley-Roma, Clockwork Synergy/RIOS1931/ColaReb are only like $30-40, given that you're putting something that costs 10x the cost difference on it going el-cheapo on those crappy Chinese straps is just not a great use of resources. Especially with quick release straps, any cost-cutting on those springbars might lead to critical failure.

But speaking of strap deals, has anyone got their Black Friday Martu orders yet? I know it's coming from Chile but we're getting close to a month and still nothing for me.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

For anyone who missed out on the Accu-Swiss Telc chronologically Amazon Lightning Deal, Watches Half Price has 1 refurbished unit in stock for $279.99 with free shipping (and before cash back and eBay bucks):









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...omatic-Chronograph-42-5mm-Watch-/112700010844


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> For anyone who missed out on the Accu-Swiss Telc chronologically Amazon Lightning Deal, Watches Half Price has 1 refurbished unit in stock for $279.99 with free shipping (and before cash back and eBay bucks)


Why are there so many refurbished Accu Swiss? How often are these damn things failing?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

pb9610 said:


> Why are there so many refurbished Accu Swiss? How often are these damn things failing?


Merely discontinued line, since Citizen bought Bulova, they are apparently ditching the Swiss stuff.

They are labeled refurbished as they are returns from department stores like Macys from clearing out the stockrooms.

All 5 of my Accu-Swiss have been brand new in plastic with tags in original packaging as new, ranging in price from $266 to $369. And the Tellaros are ETA7750.

They come with a Bulova warranty.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Merely discontinued line, since Citizen bought Bulova, they are apparently ditching the Swiss stuff.


Negative, Ghostrider, many refurb deals on these over the last 3 weeks, not discontinued deals.

Edit: Did you just edit the Macy's bit into your post? It wasn't there when I replied.


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

Wristwatching said:


> You can get a decent strap for $15-$20 from DeBeers or Tech Swiss or Hadley-Roma, Clockwork Synergy/RIOS1931/ColaReb are only like $30-40, given that you're putting something that costs 10x the cost difference on it going el-cheapo on those crappy Chinese straps is just not a great use of resources. Especially with quick release straps, any cost-cutting on those springbars might lead to critical failure.
> 
> But speaking of strap deals, has anyone got their Black Friday Martu orders yet? I know it's coming from Chile but we're getting close to a month and still nothing for me.


Not for me. But I ordered just after cyber Monday and it's got to make its way to southeast Asia.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

pb9610 said:


> Negative, Ghostrider, many refurb deals on these over the last 3 weeks, not discontinued deals.
> 
> Edit: Did you just edit the Macy's bit into your post? It wasn't there when I replied.


Read the sellers whole post on eBay, its all in the fine print. I read it before I bought. These are great deals.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Just saw this on Slickdeals

Movado, Series 800, Men's Watch, Stainless Steel Case, Stainless Steel Bracelet, Swiss Quartz (Battery-Powered), 2600110
$345

https://www.ashford.com/us/2600110....s+LLC&LinkName=Ashford+Catalog&PubCID=1122587










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Negakinu said:


> CONUS only, alas! Thanks tho'.


I bought one - the grey dial on bracelet. Not sure I am keeping it. Will decide in a couple days.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Merely discontinued line, since Citizen bought Bulova, they are apparently ditching the Swiss stuff.
> 
> They are labeled refurbished as they are returns from department stores like Macys from clearing out the stockrooms.
> 
> ...


Do the lack of hour markers on the three of the five you have bother you at all? It's a lot of watch for the money but I am on the fence.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Rivarama said:


> Do the lack of hour markers on the three of the five you have bother you at all? It's a lot of watch for the money but I am on the fence.


Well, actually there are small, unlabled (actually labeled at 5 minute intervals) hour markers and even smaller minute markers on the Tellaro.
I wear proper eyeglasses, so I can see them, but I could understand how some eyes would not.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Wristwatching said:


> You can get a decent strap for $15-$20 from DeBeers or Tech Swiss or Hadley-Roma, Clockwork Synergy/RIOS1931/ColaReb are only like $30-40, given that you're putting something that costs 10x the cost difference on it going el-cheapo on those crappy Chinese straps is just not a great use of resources. Especially with quick release straps, any cost-cutting on those springbars might lead to critical failure.
> 
> But speaking of strap deals, has anyone got their Black Friday Martu orders yet? I know it's coming from Chile but we're getting close to a month and still nothing for me.


According to the Chilean Postal website tracking, CorreosChile, my Martu strap has been held up at the airport in Chile for over a week now.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I also received my Lightning Deal Bulova 63C120 today. A few minor quibbles but overall I like it. Arrived with no plastic on the watch so handled and returned at least once. Further supported by misc surface scuffs on the bracelet center polished links but the bracelet shows no evidence of being sized. The finishing seems good and I particularly like that the bezel is brushed instead of polished, leaving the dial to do the 'look-at-me'. I do question the choice of a white second hand on a chronograph with a white/silver dial but whatever. The dial and chapter ring relationship is off ever so slightly in the 1:30 direction but I didn't even notice it until reading the previous post. My concerns of it sitting too high off wrist based on images were unfounded as it fits my 7.5" wrist beautifully and sits no higher than any of my other ACs. After 6 hours it's +2 seconds and all chrono functions check ok. If it was > $400, I'd probably return it but I'm very pleased with what I got for a net of $252 so thank you to OP. Let the search for the right strap begin. Here's a pic with my most similar AC, for which I paid more than 3X as much.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Yup, mine came in a couple days ago. Well worth the wait, outstanding quality.



Wristwatching said:


> You can get a decent strap for $15-$20 from DeBeers or Tech Swiss or Hadley-Roma, Clockwork Synergy/RIOS1931/ColaReb are only like $30-40, given that you're putting something that costs 10x the cost difference on it going el-cheapo on those crappy Chinese straps is just not a great use of resources. Especially with quick release straps, any cost-cutting on those springbars might lead to critical failure.
> 
> But speaking of strap deals, has anyone got their Black Friday Martu orders yet? I know it's coming from Chile but we're getting close to a month and still nothing for me.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> For anyone who missed out on the Accu-Swiss Telc chronologically Amazon Lightning Deal, Watches Half Price has 1 refurbished unit in stock for $279.99 with free shipping (and before cash back and eBay bucks):
> 
> View attachment 12744405
> 
> ...


If the font of the accuswiss is different type and the lug design is a 'normal' design i might fall for them.


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

gormless said:


> Not for me. But I ordered just after cyber Monday and it's got to make its way to southeast Asia.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Update: just got shipping info from Andrea

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

ive got my shipping notification just yesterday



Wristwatching said:


> You can get a decent strap for $15-$20 from DeBeers or Tech Swiss or Hadley-Roma, Clockwork Synergy/RIOS1931/ColaReb are only like $30-40, given that you're putting something that costs 10x the cost difference on it going el-cheapo on those crappy Chinese straps is just not a great use of resources. Especially with quick release straps, any cost-cutting on those springbars might lead to critical failure.
> 
> But speaking of strap deals, has anyone got their Black Friday Martu orders yet? I know it's coming from Chile but we're getting close to a month and still nothing for me.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dirkpitt73 said:


> This $10.92 Amazon deal that was posted a couple days ago arrived this evening. I'm impressed - great legibility, lightweight and the second hand hits the marks! More than I can say for my $2,500 Breitling Colt 44.
> 
> Reference is MRW200H-1BV. Reminds me of a Luminox (though no tritium of course).
> 
> ...


Not a criticism but that picture looks like it hit between the marks....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> According to the Chilean Postal website tracking, CorreosChile, my Martu strap has been held up at the airport in Chile for over a week now.





gormless said:


> Update: just got shipping info from Andrea
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk





feltharg said:


> ive got my shipping notification just yesterday


Mine shipped on 12/4 and it's at its second airport somewhere in Chile. Been there since 12/14.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Wristwatching said:
> 
> 
> > But speaking of strap deals, has anyone got their Black Friday Martu orders yet? I know it's coming from Chile but we're getting close to a month and still nothing for me.
> ...


CorreosChile shows my order as at the airport for over a week now too.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Tanker G1 said:


> I also received my Lightning Deal Bulova 63C120 today. A few minor quibbles but overall I like it. Arrived with no plastic on the watch so handled and returned at least once. Further supported by misc surface scuffs on the bracelet center polished links but the bracelet shows no evidence of being sized. The finishing seems good and I particularly like that the bezel is brushed instead of polished, leaving the dial to do the 'look-at-me'. I do question the choice of a white second hand on a chronograph with a white/silver dial but whatever. The dial and chapter ring relationship is off ever so slightly in the 1:30 direction but I didn't even notice it until reading the previous post. My concerns of it sitting too high off wrist based on images were unfounded as it fits my 7.5" wrist beautifully and sits no higher than any of my other ACs. After 6 hours it's +2 seconds and all chrono functions check ok. If it was > $400, I'd probably return it but I'm very pleased with what I got for a net of $252 so thank you to OP. Let the search for the right strap begin. Here's a pic with my most similar AC, for which I paid more than 3X as much.
> 
> View attachment 12744571


No offense, but that Mido also looks more than 3x as nice 

Honestly, the sales season has not really offered any truly interesting nice automatic chronographs. Sure these Bulova's are cheap at 250-300$, but I'm getting tired of seeing the same Bulova's on sale every single page for months now...

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ninzeo said:


> No offense, but that Mido also looks more than 3x as nice
> 
> Honestly, the sales season has not really offered any truly interesting nice automatic chronographs. Sure these Bulova's are cheap at 250-300$, but I'm getting tired of seeing the same Bulova's on sale every single page for months now...
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


I think I can safely say that we would all unanimously support you bringing some additional New Deals to The Forum that we haven't seen in the past few months.

A nice chronograph deal would be much appreciated thank you in advance

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think I can safely say that we would all unanimously support you bringing some additional New Deals to The Forum that we haven't seen in the past few months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks for speaking for all!

However, I have yet to find one worth mentioning. If I had found a deal I would have posted my friend. I ended up spending my budget on the used market, which does not really lend itself to be posted and shared as a deal here.... 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Ebay has this for $255 with free shipping (before any cash back or eBay Bucks, etc.), which seems to be a current low price:









https://www.ebay.com/p/Citizen-Eco-...93?iid=181786111990&_trkparms=5079:5000006437

Although, if you are in the market for the Blue Angels watch and haven't visited your local TJ Maxx, you may want to do so. I have seen several on bracelets and mesh recently for $259.99 (plus tax, of course).


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Mine shipped on 12/4 and it's at its second airport somewhere in Chile. Been there since 12/14.....


 Yeah, I have five of her straps, so my expectations were set after the first shipment's long duration was no longer than the second, or third or... It is worth the wait.


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

For me I always liked the look watch but it was never in my price range. You do have bragging rights that they ran it over with a tank on concrete twice or dropped it from so many miles up. They did 130 or something torture tests on it. Plus Vic makes nice quality bracelets. Sum of the parts for me. I'm pretty sure someone borked up the pricing on it thinking it was a comparable face citizen. Tag says $120 compare at 165. Nowhere on this planet is that watch ever been 165 even with rubber straps. I saw a Citizen with the same tag pricing on it and that one I believe you could possibly find that watch for 165 on joma or somewhere.

Looks
triple coated anti reflective Sapphire
Swiss quartz
nice bracelet
200m water resistance
All for 120 bucks. Score.



Strmwatch said:


> The Victorinox INOX:
> 
> Besides TJ Maxx having a super duper price on these at the moment...What's the big "hubbabaloo" about them anyway?


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Christopher Ward added a couple of black tridents to their nearly new section. Same prices as before.

https://www.christopherward.com/events/nearly-new

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Merely discontinued line, since Citizen bought Bulova, they are apparently ditching the Swiss stuff.
> 
> They are labeled refurbished as they are returns from department stores like Macys from clearing out the stockrooms.
> 
> ...


Not from Mact's  we never owned them - the jewelry counters are more like super market shelves. The manufacture owns them and pays for space (plus a cut at sale)


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Bulova Accutron II Snorkel at 200$ on massdrop.


----------



## bjdean16 (Oct 28, 2013)

Just stumbled across this Seiko Sea Monster SRP581 for what appears to be a pretty good price...$296.88

https://www.helzberg.com/product/mens+seiko+prospex+watch+2169323.do


----------



## Lavish_habits (Sep 22, 2017)

bc4393 said:


> For me I always liked the look watch but it was never in my price range. You do have bragging rights that they ran it over with a tank on concrete twice or dropped it from so many miles up. They did 130 or something torture tests on it. Plus Vic makes nice quality bracelets. Sum of the parts for me. I'm pretty sure someone borked up the pricing on it thinking it was a comparable face citizen. Tag says $120 compare at 165. Nowhere on this planet is that watch ever been 165 even with rubber straps. I saw a Citizen with the same tag pricing on it and that one I believe you could possibly find that watch for 165 on joma or somewhere.
> 
> Looks
> triple coated anti reflective Sapphire
> ...


I picked up the FDNY edition for $99!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

bjdean16 said:


> Just stumbled across this Seiko Sea Monster SRP581 for what appears to be a pretty good price...$296.88
> 
> https://www.helzberg.com/product/mens+seiko+prospex+watch+2169323.do


The model # and picture don't match up. SRP581 is indeed a Monster variant; however the picture is that of a Mohawk (SRP585). Might be a crap shoot as to what you may end up receiving.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

bjdean16 said:


> Just stumbled across this Seiko Sea Monster SRP581 for what appears to be a pretty good price...$296.88
> 
> https://www.helzberg.com/product/mens+seiko+prospex+watch+2169323.do


Totally worth it, if you ask me. The blue bezel's coloring will vary depending on lighting and the PVD case is nice.

I used to have one of these but gave it to my younger brother and later regretted it, haha. I obviously didn't want to take back a gift so I bought another one recently for $370 (though that price included the OEM PVD bracelet too).

Monster prices in general have been creeping up since Seiko discontinued the line and this particular one is a second gen, which doesn't have the cyclops eye over the date that the third gen introduced that many don't like.

Pic of the first SRP581 I had, next to an SKX009:
View attachment DSC00632.jpg


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

AJ_Atlanta said:


> Not from Mact's  we never owned them - the jewelry counters are more like super market shelves. The manufacture owns them and pays for space (plus a cut at sale)


Sure. But that doesn't mean that they aren't coming from a Macys. They can't be sold as new once they are display models, whether Macys or the manufacturer actually owns the stock. Could easily be coming from one of the Macys that closed this year.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I just got a new Ebay Bucks promo. 8% on the app or 6% on the web site.


----------



## bjdean16 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hmmm...the picture I am seeing looks like the SRP581.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

$259 at tjmaxx....
Is this a good price?

I know there's some controversy over ever being able to open the case back to change the battery without some special tool that doesn't exist but it's really an attractive watch









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> The model # and picture don't match up. SRP581 is indeed a Monster variant; however the picture is that of a Mohawk (SRP585). Might be a crap shoot as to what you may end up receiving.


I see an SRP581 when I click the link. After looking around, it does appear they have a Mohawk for the same price too though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Accutron >> Accu-Swiss


I'm not sure there's much difference in this particular line, and it's not clear what Bulova was thinking when they branded these (maybe they used the dartboard technique). These Accutrons are from the Bulova Gemini line, and have ETA mechanical movements like the Gemini Accu-Swiss.

My Bulova Gemini Accutron 63B154 GMT has an ETA 2893-2 movement. The Gemini branding tends to be used with the more vintage styles, based on the lugs and crowns of the handful I've bought, and seems to mean more than the Accu-Swiss vs Accutron branding.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

bjdean16 said:


> Hmmm...the picture I am seeing looks like the SRP581.


You're absolutely correct...now, lol! What I mean is that when I first clicked the embedded link from here to the watch, it brought me to a blank page. I went to Helzberg's site and searched SRP581 and was brought to a page with SRP585. However, now when I click on the original link from this thread, I am landing on a page showing the correct (Monster) image of the SRP581. Weird????


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Help needed:

Has anyone ever bought an Amazon Warehouse Deal? I bought an LE Edox Hydro Sub in “very good” condition.

I’ve been reading mixed reviews of the warehouse deals, so I might cancel.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MaxIcon said:


> I'm not sure there's much difference in this particular line, and it's not clear what Bulova was thinking when they branded these (maybe they used the dartboard technique). These Accutrons are from the Bulova Gemini line, and have ETA mechanical movements like the Gemini Accu-Swiss.
> 
> My Bulova Gemini Accutron 63B154 GMT has an ETA 2893-2 movement. The Gemini branding tends to be used with the more vintage styles, based on the lugs and crowns of the handful I've bought, and seems to mean more than the Accu-Swiss vs Accutron branding.


When Bulova changed to the Accu-Swiss brand, they took every penny they could out of their cost. No more sapphire display backs, no more high-quality boxes, etc. The Accutrons are definitely worth more money.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Help needed:
> 
> Has anyone ever bought an Amazon Warehouse Deal? I bought an LE Edox Hydro Sub in "very good" condition.
> I've been reading mixed reviews of the warehouse deals, so I might cancel.


Mostly lottery - you can send it back anytime?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Help needed:
> 
> Has anyone ever bought an Amazon Warehouse Deal? I bought an LE Edox Hydro Sub in "very good" condition.
> 
> I've been reading mixed reviews of the warehouse deals, so I might cancel.


Wait until you receive it. If there is a problem, send it back. From my experience there is about a 90% chance it will be fine.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Help needed:
> 
> Has anyone ever bought an Amazon Warehouse Deal? I bought an LE Edox Hydro Sub in "very good" condition.
> 
> I've been reading mixed reviews of the warehouse deals, so I might cancel.


I've had everything from DOA, to LNIB. Mostly "good" though. Their descriptions are useless IME. Easy returns, so can't hurt to check it out.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Double post...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> $259 at tjmaxx....
> Is this a good price?
> 
> I know there's some controversy over ever being able to open the case back to change the battery without some special tool that doesn't exist but it's really an attractive watch
> ...


Yes, it is a very good price. Amazon has a variant or two right at $300. I am assuming sales tax would put you close to that mark.

If TJM had the variant I would like, I would be facing a serious buy-don't buy crisis.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Merely discontinued line, since Citizen bought Bulova, they are apparently ditching the Swiss stuff.They are labeled refurbished as they are returns from department stores like Macys from clearing out the stockrooms.All 5 of my Accu-Swiss have been brand new in plastic with tags in original packaging as new, ranging in price from $266 to $369. And the Tellaros are ETA7750. They come with a Bulova warranty.


Nice collection YE. Have you removed the case back to verify the ETA7750 vs Sellita SW500?


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Single red watch winder from JS is back again for $20 shipped.

Code: EXWSL30

https://www.jomashop.com/swiss-legend-watch-winder-ww-10001-55.html


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Amazon Canada is selling the new Seiko SRPB97 Orange Samurai for $419 CAD. Amazon.com is selling it for $575 US.

amazon.com $575 US : https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SRPB97-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless/dp/B074W98WF3
amazon.ca $419 CAD : https://www.amazon.ca/Seiko-SRPB97-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless/dp/B074W98WF3


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

€289 for an Orient M-Force:

https://www.seriouswatches.com/collections/orient/products/orient-sel0a003m-m-force


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

appleb said:


> Amazon Canada is selling the new Seiko SRPB97 Orange Samurai for $419 CAD. Amazon.com is selling it for $575 US.
> 
> amazon.com $575 US : https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SRPB97-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless/dp/B074W98WF3
> amazon.ca $419 CAD : https://www.amazon.ca/Seiko-SRPB97-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless/dp/B074W98WF3


$250 USD difference....too bad as a .com resident i cant buy from .ca

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> $250 USD difference....too bad as a .com resident i cant buy from .ca
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


im a .ca resident


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Casio's Solar atomic version of a dress watch. Not a bad deal if you like the style.
> 
> Amazon has it for $57.40 on a bracelet and $55.35 on a resin strap.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-WVA-M6...+men&refinements=p_89:Casio,p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


Postman just delivered. Didn't need (already invested in many Citizen RC) but curious what $58 would buy.

I am completely BLOWN AWAY. This is a fantastic deal. Very decent looking watch and punches way way way above its price. Concerns about size should not be a major issue. Yes, the case does measure 43mm at its widest dimension but is skewed because of the scalloping on the sides. The bezel measures 39mm and gives the appearance of a wearable 40mm on the wrist. All that to say that it looks and wears smaller that the 43mm would suggest.

I like it so well that I am seriously considering picking up two more as gifts.

Starting to understand the loyal following that Casio has. Initially, just dismissed Casio as a maker of cheap calculators. Must say that every Casio I have bought has exceeded my expectations. They may not be "fine watches" but definitely deliver rugged dependable watches (some with attitude) at very good prices.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Help needed:
> 
> Has anyone ever bought an Amazon Warehouse Deal? I bought an LE Edox Hydro Sub in "very good" condition.
> 
> I've been reading mixed reviews of the warehouse deals, so I might cancel.


I ordered a Nikon lens from them, the wrong item was in the box. Clearly labelled wrong items. So my take away is they are not too sophisticated at what they do. Plus, it is not part of Amazon. They portray themselves as a separate company so that Amazon's policies don't always apply.

But, they took back the wrong item after many phone calls. Unfortunately, it probably went back on the shelf for the next unlucky customer.

So, moral to the story- be suspicious of their quality/Item description and be prepared to ship it back if it is not what you expect. Understand they are not experts in what they sell as well.

The seller rating last I looked for the Warehouse was like in the 80's out of 100.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Pulsar PX3037 *Solar Quartz Diver* - $45.49*
44mm X 12mm stainless steel case, 100M WR, 20mm Polyurethane dive strap, fixed bezel









*
Pulsar PX3073 *Solar Dress Watch* - $46.19*
42mm x 11mm stainless steel case, 100M WR










*360 degree Video*


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> $250 USD difference....too bad as a .com resident i cant buy from .ca
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Why not? Members over in the Casio forum buy from Amazon.jp all the time.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

MstrDabbles said:


> After seeing it for the 3rd time, i finally bit and bought one. This one hits all the markers. Now i just have to get my hands on a paracord bracelet at a reasonable price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get one custom made from survivalstraps for about $40-$50.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Merely discontinued line, since Citizen bought Bulova, they are apparently ditching the Swiss stuff.


Didn't Citizen buy Bulova in 2008? That's a long transition period to ditch the Swiss stuff.

Could they just be transitioning from ETA to Sellita, across their Accu-Swiss line?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Small sized solar Casio WS-210H moon and tide function, 5 loud alarms, World time, $16.79. This is better by $10 than what it normally sells for. As you see it can display two time zones on the lcd. Acrylic crystal that can be polished out so you do not have to live with scratches.

Mine.








Don't knock these inexpensive Casio's until you try them. 









https://www.amazon.com/Casio-WS210H...s=casio+watches&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

MacInFL said:


> Postman just delivered. Didn't need (already invested in many Citizen RC) but curious what $58 would buy.
> 
> I am completely BLOWN AWAY. This is a fantastic deal. Very decent looking watch and punches way way way above its price. Concerns about size should not be a major issue. Yes, the case does measure 43mm at its widest dimension but is skewed because of the scalloping on the sides. The bezel measures 39mm and gives the appearance of a wearable 40mm on the wrist. All that to say that it looks and wears smaller that the 43mm would suggest.
> 
> ...


lug to lug, please, 6.5" here


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> Didn't Citizen buy Bulova in 2008? That's a long transition period to ditch the Swiss stuff.
> 
> Could they just be transitioning from ETA to Sellita, across their Accu-Swiss line?


The Accu-Swiss line has been discontinued for a few years. All these deals are old stock.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

frogles said:


> lug to lug, please, 6.5" here


Not a simple answer due to the way that the case integrates with the bracelet. One measure looking at what appear to be the end of lugs before the grey plastic spacer, it measures about 45-46mm. The bracelet actually attaches to the metal link on the other side of the spacer which is sharply curving down effectively wrapping slightly around and down your wrist prior to attaching. That L2L is about 52-53mm. Don't have a camera set up at the moment to take pics but suppose you could google some easily. I have 7.25" wrists, but, IMO, don't think it will be a problem.


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Small sized solar Casio WS-210H moon and tide function, 5 loud alarms, World time, $16.79. This is better by $10 than what it normally sells for. As you see it can display two time zones on the lcd. Acrylic crystal that can be polished out so you do not have to live with scratches.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-WS210H...s=casio+watches&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


Thanks, Rocat! Also on sale at Target.com for $16.79, free shipping (and 5% off using REDcard  ).
https://www.target.com/p/casio-men-...n-graph-watch-black-ws210h-1avcf/-/A-12991384


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Help needed:
> 
> Has anyone ever bought an Amazon Warehouse Deal? I bought an LE Edox Hydro Sub in "very good" condition.
> 
> I've been reading mixed reviews of the warehouse deals, so I might cancel.


I have one...and think its really cool...I have the nlue on rubber strap

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

frog1996 said:


> I have one...and think its really cool...I have the nlue on rubber strap
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Blue on rubber strap

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

skyleth said:


> Gigantic Shinola Brakeman at the Nordstrom Rack in Boston for $185, no box, the "scratch" is only on the plastic crystal protector. Tisell Vintage Sub for scale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never had a Shinola, but this would make me jump on one. Stupid living in the sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Why not? Members over in the Casio forum buy from Amazon.jp all the time.


It is my understanding that items sold by Amazon (US, Canada, UK, Japan, etc.) will adhere to any export rules and rules for regional exclusivity. Even if a model is available worldwide, they will only sell to their region if there is indeed such a restriction. The trick is to find a third-party seller that doesn't care or go through a proxy buyer.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Frederique Constant Men's Swiss Made Slim Date Leather Strap Watch -- what looks like model FC220NG4S6, 37mm, slimline (5mm according to Amazon), 30m WR, sapphire crystal, quartz, two hands, date, *$199.00* at TJ Maxx site, $265 at Amazon, $260 at Joma, $259 on ebay.

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...Made-Slim-Date-Leather-Strap-Watch/1000295993


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> It is my understanding that items sold by Amazon (US, Canada, UK, Japan, etc.) will adhere to any export rules and rules for regional exclusivity. Even if a model is available worldwide, they will only sell to their region if there is indeed such a restriction. The trick is to find a third-party seller that doesn't care or go through a proxy buyer.


True. I understand some or all use companies such as that. In essence a local address within the country then a third party acts as a freight forwarder.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> It is my understanding that items sold by Amazon (US, Canada, UK, Japan, etc.) will adhere to any export rules and rules for regional exclusivity. Even if a model is available worldwide, they will only sell to their region if there is indeed such a restriction. The trick is to find a third-party seller that doesn't care or go through a proxy buyer.


True. I understand some or all use companies such as that. In essence a local address within the country then a third party acts as a freight forwarder.


----------



## Bonanza (Dec 19, 2016)

Does this fit my wrist? The watch itself is a lot more attractive in person. It's 43mm and quite tall. I have a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

TJ Maxx's site has this listed as a women's watch, but its photos (and some of its description, e.g. 39mm) match a men's watch listed at Joma (now OOS). Another thing: TJX talks about diamond accents -- I don't see any in the photo. "White mother of pearl dial"? No. So ... are the photos wrong, or the description? Finally, it says "almost gone," which, given their poor record for inventory control, might mean a cancelled order.
*
It looks like the FC-703N3S6B* shown here at Jomashop, where I'm grabbing most of this information: automatic, moon phase, exhibition back, decorated in house movement, 39mm x 11mm (slimline). Movement: Frederique Constant Calibre FC-703. The dial is described as blue and looks like a sunburst -- I bet it's striking.

*$1080* at TJX's site, was $2352.90 at Joma. $5044+ on ebay.

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...atic-Diamond-Accent-Stingray-Watch/1000224422

First, TJX's crappy photos:

















These are some photos from Jomashop:


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

RyanD said:


> When Bulova changed to the Accu-Swiss brand, they took every penny they could out of their cost. No more sapphire display backs, no more high-quality boxes, etc. The Accutrons are definitely worth more money.


Perhaps in regards to the high end accutrons but there are also a lot of cheap accutrons. All of the accu-swiss have swiss made automatic movements, thus the name.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> Perhaps in regards to the high end accutrons but there are also a lot of cheap accutrons. All of the accu-swiss have swiss made automatic movements, thus the name.


care to explain cheap accutron ?


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

Bonanza said:


> Does this fit my wrist? The watch itself is a lot more attractive in person. It's 43mm and quite tall. I have a 6.5" wrist.


Most watches will look huge when photographed from a close distance. You really need to see the watch from a further distance - a few feet - to get a better idea of the wrist fit. A mirror may help here.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> TJ Maxx's site has this listed as a women's watch, but its photos (and some of its description, e.g. 39mm) match a men's watch listed at Joma (now OOS). Another thing: TJX talks about diamond accents -- I don't see any in the photo. "White mother of pearl dial"? No. So ... are the photos wrong, or the description? Finally, it says "almost gone," which, given their poor record for inventory control, might mean a cancelled order.
> *
> It looks like the FC-703N3S6B* shown here at Jomashop, where I'm grabbing most of this information: automatic, moon phase, exhibition back, decorated in house movement, 39mm x 11mm (slimline). Movement: Frederique Constant Calibre FC-703. The dial is described as blue and looks like a sunburst -- I bet it's striking.
> 
> ...


Almost gone probably means already gone which was my case with them trying to buy a watch, twice since they relisted it after the first cancel. It takes them 2 days to cancel your order too without giving a reason why so you either have to call or email and wait a full day for a response.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

N8G said:


> Nice collection YE. Have you removed the case back to verify the ETA7750 vs Sellita SW500?


I have not but another WUS member did as I posted earlier and am repeating here:

Bulova Tellaro models are 7750:










Above photo posted by WUS user @dote, in this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/under-$500-automatic-chronograph-post-here-4507749-2.html


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

johnMcKlane said:


> care to explain cheap accutron ?


Probably referencing Accutron II

Also quick search reveals what might be a deal:

$105

96B215


----------



## Bonanza (Dec 19, 2016)

skriefal said:


> Most watches will look huge when photographed from a close distance. You really need to see the watch from a further distance - a few feet - to get a better idea of the wrist fit. A mirror may help here.


I think I like the size but I am not sure if I can make the bracelet small enough...I can fit two fingers through it while it's on my wrist. Can I remove the two small links right next to the deployment buckle? They are smaller than all the others so I wonder if they have an important function.

Edit: I removed the small links and it fits perfect. Really happy with this one. Had all the original plastic, tags, and everything. Put it on the timegrapher and it's running great.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Those are half-links and can be removed.


----------



## mmmSR (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes, they are half-links and their function is having more steps in adjustment when you have a butterfly clasp (where both ends meet exactly; in fold-over clasps, you also have microadjustment holes on the clasp itself).
If removing a full link would be too tight, you take out only the half-link instead (note, often they are not half exactly, e.g., I have a bracelet with "2/3rd-links").


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Picked one up also. It has been pointed out that the crown is rather small for a handwind but I have a large rotation so won't bother me.



Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> And another solid looking deal from ShopWorn - https://www.shopworn.com/product/victorinox-swiss-army-infantry-vintage-mechanical-black-dial/ - Victorinox Infantry Vintage Manual coming in at $229.63 after coupon code SUPERSAVE and 4% DollarDig cashback. Next best price on the 'Bay is $299...
> 
> Sapphire crystal and Unitas "six eater" movement makes this compelling.
> 
> ...


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Lume is overrated...



Tres said:


> I flipped my VSA because of the poor lume


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Recoil Rob said:


> Lume is overrated...


Not if you need it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Not your typical deal but H2O has some special edition configurations of the CH 8 that are priced very attractively compared to their normal prices.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

This is mine on a canvas strap I had made from my father's US Army Duffle bag...











Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> And it's landed.
> 
> Strap was changed (although this should be on brown leather....)
> 
> ...


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I completely agree, lume is absolutely essential.


dt75 said:


> Not if you need it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

t minus said:


> I completely agree, lume is absolutely essential.


I work late nights. The only reason i don't use tritium is because of the price of an automatic with tritium, from a reputable brand, is so high for some odd reason

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

appleb said:


> Amazon Canada is selling the new Seiko SRPB97 Orange Samurai for $419 CAD. Amazon.com is selling it for $575 US.
> 
> amazon.com $575 US : https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SRPB97-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless/dp/B074W98WF3
> amazon.ca $419 CAD : https://www.amazon.ca/Seiko-SRPB97-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless/dp/B074W98WF3


This is a deal I really want to go in on...

Anyone know of a reliable CA to US forwarding service?

Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Found a great 22 mm strap forthe INOX. Trimmed it a bit to fit between the 21 mm lugs.









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've been pining for another marine watch since I flipped my Stowa with the matte silver dial.
> 
> I've had the one made by German watchmaker Marc & Sons on my ebay watch list for awhile, and decided to offer $175. He countered at $190 and I jumped. I think that's a steal. Blued hands, sapphire crystal, Miyota 9015 movement.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-SONS-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Two-day shipping from Germany on a watch that cost me $190 delivered.

Looks nice. Signed butterfly clasp.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Two-day shipping from Germany on a watch that cost me $190 delivered.
> 
> Looks nice. Signed butterfly clasp.
> View attachment 12746663
> ...


Are the hands chemically blued or thermally blued?

And does the movement have a date wheel hidden by the dial or is there no date wheel?

Thanks

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> Found a great 22 mm strap forthe INOX. Trimmed it a bit to fit between the 21 mm lugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lugs are 21mm? Ugh...I've seen 22mm listed on several sites.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> The lugs are 21mm? Ugh...I've seen 22mm listed on several sites.


Def 21mm.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> Perhaps in regards to the high end accutrons but there are also a lot of cheap accutrons. All of the accu-swiss have swiss made automatic movements, thus the name.


Nope. There were a ton of Accutron Geminis and Amerigos with ETA movements in the $200 range a while back. They blow away any of the Accu-Swiss models.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> The lugs are 21mm? Ugh...I've seen 22mm listed on several sites.


Soft 22mm will fit fine


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Are the hands chemically blued or thermally blued?
> 
> And does the movement have a date wheel hidden by the dial or is there no date wheel?
> 
> Thanks


I don't know, on both counts.

The movement is a Miyota 9015, which is at least capable of supporting a date. And Marc and Sons have these style of watches with dates.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't know, on both counts.
> 
> The movement is a Miyota 9015, which is at least capable of supporting a date. And Marc and Sons have these style of watches with dates.


Good chance the data wheel is there. I had to make an adjustment to a modular chronograph with no date display. The date wheel was there under the chrono module. No reason to take it off when it comes with the movement.


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Finally found a couple of the INOX in the Pittsburgh area. Probably my 4th or 5th time at the store I finally got them at, and have been hitting all the stores in the area fairly frequently. If you're still looking keep checking! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Nope. There were a ton of Accutron Geminis and Amerigos with ETA movements in the $200 range a while back. They blow away any of the Accu-Swiss models.


Got it, Accu-Swiss is garbage. Did Accu-Swiss kick your dog or something? This argument continues to surface but I thought the purpose of this thread was to highlight currently available models which fall on the favorable side of the price-value relationship. I just got a good looking 7750 powered Bulova chronograph with Accu-Swiss on the dial for 250 bucks. What's the problem?


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

Only Victorinox @ local TJ Maxx.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

NOT A DEAL

It appears the newer INOX bracelets may have a normal tri-fold clasp as there are a few on F29. Maybe they yielded to complaints about the clasp being difficult. I prefer the more solid design.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Dexclusive has the Atlantic Worldmaster automatic on bracelet for $379 with coupon code 'CCUSTOMER'

BeFrugal or Giving Assistant rebate take that to $352. They have the black dial on leather, and a silver dial, two-tone on leather for the same price. It looks like a watch with some character. Sapphire and ETA 2824-2.

Atlantic WM Big Original 1888 Aut. - 52752.41.65SM | Dexclusive.com


----------



## tmac6767 (Dec 7, 2012)

Love the strap. Do you mind if I ask where can I purchase one? I got the same watch off a fellow WUSer (Thanks! jlipeles) who shipped it to me at cost. Thanks a lot.



mannal said:


> Soft 22mm will fit fine
> View attachment 12746757


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Eulit. I got mine here: Shop by Category :: Woven Leather, Nylon & Perlon

Amazon has them as well



tmac6767 said:


> Love the strap. Do you mind if I ask where can I purchase one? I got the same watch off a fellow WUSer (Thanks! jlipeles) who shipped it to me at cost. Thanks a lot.


----------



## tmac6767 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks a lot, The strap looks different (and looks better) than the regular Perlon straps that I have. Is that "Eulit Palma Woven Perlon Royal Blue"?
Eulit Palma Woven Perlon Royal Blue

Once again Thanks!



mannal said:


> Eulit. I got mine here: Shop by Category :: Woven Leather, Nylon & Perlon
> 
> Amazon has them as well


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

$25.99 new automatic. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Automatic-...d=182897393153&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

aev said:


> Only Victorinox @ local TJ Maxx.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that one at the TJM I was at also, looked nice
but wasn't sure if it was a real bargain or not.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

dt75 said:


> I work late nights. The only reason i don't use tritium is because of the price of an automatic with tritium, from a reputable brand, is so high for some odd reason
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I don't know if you will consider them reputable, but I got an Aragon Parma with T100 tritium and a reliable NH35A movement that runs like a champ and glows all night like no other watch.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

PetrosD said:


> I don't know if you will consider them reputable, but I got an Aragon Parma with T100 tritium and a reliable NH35A movement that runs like a champ and glows all night like no other watch.


I consider Aragon reputable. I forgot about them. However most of the stuff I've seen from them is very large. I prefer around 40mm, with 44mm being the absolute max if it wears small.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Definitely "painted" on, which I guess could be considered chemically, but quite different than being ionized as those on G. Gerlach. Thermal bluing is an extremely expensive process.









Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Are the hands chemically blued or thermally blued?
> 
> And does the movement have a date wheel hidden by the dial or is there no date wheel?
> 
> ...


You can be pretty sure that the hands on a $190 watch are not thermally blued .


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

The lume isn't tritium, but these Aragon Divemasters look like a lot of fun for *$78* (+ $9 S&H). Japanese SII NH35 Automatic movement, 45mm x 17mm, 200m WR, stainless steel with silicone strap, screw down crown.

Available in six colors: black, blue, green, orange and yellow.

ARAGON 45mm Divemaster Automatic Silicone Strap Watch


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

A couple of interesting vintage watches from ebay.

1930s Rolex Viceroy. I really like the look of this one, and it is affordable. (for a Rolex)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rolex-Vint...608313?hash=item3626591cf9:g:8HkAAOSwYxBaFbfI

Tudor Advisor. (alarm) really cool.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Tu...092005?hash=item1c9b918ea5:g:69QAAOSw9hdaOOdA


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Aragon Divemaster with T100 tritium, 45mm x 16mm, etc., red *$195.82* + $9 S&H -- guessing it doesn't wear small 

ARAGON 45mm or 50mm Divemaster Automatic Watch w/ Collector's Case


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Aragon Men's 47mm Parma Automatic Tritium Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch w/ Collector's Case, T100 tritium, 47mm x 17mm, SII NH36A Automatic movement, exhibition case back, *$183.99 + $10 S&H*, $240 + $12 S&H on Amazon (by Aragon).

Four dial colors: white, red, blue & black:

ARAGON Men's 47mm Parma Automatic Tritium Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch w/ Collector's Case









EDIT: Of course, check out Aragon's 12 Days of Deals -- seeing Parma automatic T100 for *$178.88*:

https://www.aragonwatch.com/12_DAYS_OF_DEALS_s/409.htm


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

MacInFL said:


> Not a simple answer due to the way that the case integrates with the bracelet. One measure looking at what appear to be the end of lugs before the grey plastic spacer, it measures about 45-46mm. The bracelet actually attaches to the metal link on the other side of the spacer which is sharply curving down effectively wrapping slightly around and down your wrist prior to attaching. That L2L is about 52-53mm. Don't have a camera set up at the moment to take pics but suppose you could google some easily. I have 7.25" wrists, but, IMO, don't think it will be a problem.


thanks a lot!
how would you rate the bracelet on a 1-10 scale? - the price of the watch doesnt matter
and because of this spacer and stuff is it dfficult to change the bracelet ie for a nato?
every word of yours is appreciated


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Aragon Divemaster with T100 tritium, 45mm x 16mm, etc., red *$195.82* + $9 S&H -- guessing it doesn't wear small
> 
> ARAGON 45mm or 50mm Divemaster Automatic Watch w/ Collector's Case


45mm divemasters wear small


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

dt75 said:


> I work late nights. The only reason i don't use tritium is because of the price of an automatic with tritium, from a reputable brand, is so high for some odd reason
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I can highly recommend Deep Blue as a reputable brand. My Daynight T100 is one of the most accurate automatics I have (running the Seiko NH35A) at 2-3 spd.

They have this Daynight "on sale" right now for $416 - but CYBER still works, taking 40% off, and bringing it down to $250. Great specs, and the lume/tritium is fantastic!

DAYNIGHT TRITDIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC

Black Ceramic Bezel -Black Dial
44mm width, 51mm Lug to Lug, 16mm thick, 316L Stainless Steel Case
500M/1650 Feet Water resistant
Screw down crown and Case back, SUNRAY DIAL
Stainless Steel -120 Click Uni directional CERAMIC Bezel, and Bezel Pip- Luminous
Bracelet - 22mm Lugs , 22/22 (22mm Clasp)
4 Micro Adjustments, Full links , Tension pins, 4.5mm thick ,
Caliber Seiko NH 35 Automatic Movement
21,600 VPH 24 Jewels with Date
Sapphire Crystal, AR coated - Scratch resistant
Tritium Tubes :12 Oclock -2 Orange Tubes , 3,6,9 - 2 Green Tritum Tubes, Other Hour Markers- 1 green Tube
Hour, Minute,Second Hand = Green Tubes

https://www.deepbluewatches.com/soldout46.html (not sure why the link is named "soldout" - I was able to add them to my cart)










Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

ayem-bee said:


> I can highly recommend Deep Blue as a reputable brand. My Daynight T100 is one of the most accurate automatics I have (running the Seiko NH35A) at 2-3 spd.
> 
> They have this Daynight "on sale" right now for $416 - but CYBER still works, taking 40% off, and bringing it down to $250. Great specs, and the lume/tritium is fantastic!
> 
> ...


I'm gonna get in so much trouble if I buy this, but it's so tempting...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Marathon General Purpose Mechanical with Tritium, T25, automatic with hand winding (Seiko NH35A), sapphire crystal, 34mm, 50m WR, WW194003

*$288* from Long Island Watch:
https://www.longislandwatch.com/Marathon_General_Purpose_Watch_p/ww194003.htm

$307.70 from Marathon (three colors, sterile or marked "US Government")
https://www.marathonwatch.com/product/general-purpose-mechanical-tritium-gpm/


----------



## Gotitonme (Sep 2, 2011)

ayem-bee said:


> I can highly recommend Deep Blue as a reputable brand. My Daynight T100 is one of the most accurate automatics I have (running the Seiko NH35A) at 2-3 spd.
> 
> They have this Daynight "on sale" right now for $416 - but CYBER still works, taking 40% off, and bringing it down to $250. Great specs, and the lume/tritium is fantastic!
> 
> ...


Had one of these and sold it. I miss that watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Bonanza said:


> Does this fit my wrist? The watch itself is a lot more attractive in person. It's 43mm and quite tall. I have a 6.5" wrist.


sorry Man, imo too big. 6.5 here as well, i understand your concern ...


----------



## Gotitonme (Sep 2, 2011)

dt75 said:


> I'm gonna get in so much trouble if I buy this, but it's so tempting...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Like I said, I had one and sold it. I miss it, so... yeah, I just ordered one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

When did Deep Blue update its website?!


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

ayem-bee said:


> I can highly recommend Deep Blue as a reputable brand. My Daynight T100 is one of the most accurate automatics I have (running the Seiko NH35A) at 2-3 spd.
> 
> They have this Daynight "on sale" right now for $416 - but CYBER still works, taking 40% off, and bringing it down to $250. Great specs, and the lume/tritium is fantastic!
> 
> ...


I feel one of those calling to me (sometime after Christmas, if I can resist...)

500M water resistance is impressive and 16mm isn't horribly thick. Would be perfect if it were titanium.


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Is there any ebay sale code? 

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Eulit Palma Woven Perlon Royal Blue



tmac6767 said:


> Thanks a lot, The strap looks different (and looks better) than the regular Perlon straps that I have. Is that "Eulit Palma Woven Perlon Royal Blue"?
> Eulit Palma Woven Perlon Royal Blue
> 
> Once again Thanks!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Citizen Men's BJ7000-52E Nighthawk Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Watch for $154.99.
Link: https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BJ7000-52E-Nighthawk-Stainless-Eco-Drive/dp/B00074KYC8

20 hours and 30 minutes left.

Cheapest ever on CamelX3 by $1: https://camelcamelcamel.com/Citizen-BJ7000-52E-Nighthawk-Stainless-Eco-Drive/product/B00074KYC8


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

I have found out that there is a coupon to get 10% discount on ebay PNATALE17 It is working in Italy, and might work abroad too. 

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

frogles said:


> thanks a lot!
> how would you rate the bracelet on a 1-10 scale? - the price of the watch doesnt matter
> and because of this spacer and stuff is it dfficult to change the bracelet ie for a nato?
> every word of yours is appreciated


Doubt that you can use a nato strap with this watch case. Suggest you go to the Amazon site and click on the short video clip and examine it closely. Regarding rating the bracelet, I would give it a 5. It uses hollow folded links which look better than most, meaning that it is not apparent when looking at the bracelet from the side. Good news, makes the watch very light. Now seeing that the clasp only has two micro adjustment holes so that is a potential issue for some. There is also a rubber strap version available if the bracelet is not to your liking.

EDIT: Looking at the clasp, it attaches on both ends of the bracelet with spring bars, meaning that it can be easily replaced with a standard 3rd party 18mm deployant clasp, allowing more precise fit.

Setting all that aside, this is quite the value: analogue and discreet digital LCD, solar powered, radio controlled world time, auto DST, perpetual calendar, 100M WR, LED lit, alarms, timer, etc....all for less than $60 and decent looking on top of that. It isn't a "fine watch" but you will not be ashamed to wear it when you don't want to wear a "fine" watch.

BTW, mine updated/calibrated last night. Living in the Orlando area, that is about 1600 mi. distant to the Ft. Collins transmitter. It is now clicking in perfect ballet synchronization with my $300+ Citizen RC's.


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

I’m up in Detroit for work and the TJ Maxx at Great Lakes Crossing had a blue and a black dial Inox on bracelets. Also the Shinola outlet store had some nice Horween Leather straps priced around $60 with an additional 60% off. I saw a lot of their watches in the $150-200 range.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Techme said:


> *Citizen Men's BJ7000-52E Nighthawk Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Watch for $154.99.*
> 
> 
> Link: https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BJ7000-52E-Nighthawk-Stainless-Eco-Drive/dp/B00074KYC8
> ...


That reminds me that I saw the blue dial version at Costco for $199. Looked really nice in blue.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

"Perlative Chronometer" for $19.99

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_655844.html?wid=21&lkid=10315376


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

MacInFL said:


> Doubt that you can use a nato strap with this watch case. Suggest you go to the Amazon site and click on the short video clip and examine it closely. Regarding rating the bracelet, I would give it a 5. It uses hollow folded links which look better than most, meaning that it is not apparent when looking at the bracelet from the side. Good news, makes the watch very light. Now seeing that the clasp only has two micro adjustment holes so that is a potential issue for some. There is also a rubber strap version available if the bracelet is not to your liking.
> 
> EDIT: Looking at the clasp, it attaches on both ends of the bracelet with spring bars, meaning that it can be easily replaced with a standard 3rd party 18mm deployant clasp, allowing more precise fit.
> 
> ...


thanks a bunch


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> The lume isn't tritium, but these Aragon Divemasters look like a lot of fun for *$78* (+ $9 S&H). Japanese SII NH35 Automatic movement, 45mm x 17mm, 200m WR, stainless steel with silicone strap, screw down crown.
> 
> Available in six colors: black, blue, green, orange and yellow.
> 
> ARAGON 45mm Divemaster Automatic Silicone Strap Watch


Here are some real life photos of mine in yellow. Be warned the straps reek of chemical smell and it appears to be a knock off of a Bonetto Cinturini 317. I put mine on an $11 bracelet I bought from eBay two years ago. Even taking the strap out of the equation, I think this is a good deal for a watch that, even at 45mm wears comfortably. Mine is currently running about -2-3 spd when worn.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks like they raised the price by $2. I got mine a few days ago. Not sure who officially "certified" these things but for $20, it's a nice watch.











RyanD said:


> "Perlative Chronometer" for $19.99.
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_655844.html?wid=21&lkid=10315376


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

johnMcKlane said:


> care to explain cheap accutron ?


For example, model 96b215. I would not consider this watch as a superior model to any of the accu-swiss models.


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> Probably referencing Accutron II
> 
> Also quick search reveals what might be a deal:
> 
> ...


Wow, I replied with this model as the cheap accutron I was referring to before seeing this post. Great minds think alike!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

dt75 said:


> I'm gonna get in so much trouble if I buy this, but it's so tempting...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Getting in trouble is good now and again especially for a watch like that


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

Not Gearbest posts again...


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Here are some real life photos of mine in yellow. Be warned the straps reek of chemical smell and it appears to be a knock off of a Bonetto Cinturini 317. I put mine on an $11 bracelet I bought from eBay two years ago. Even taking the strap out of the equation, I think this is a good deal for a watch that, even at 45mm wears comfortably. Mine is currently running about -2-3 spd when worn.
> 
> View attachment 12747791
> View attachment 12747793
> View attachment 12747813











couple hours left in the Aragon X-mas sale- $175 for a Divemaster with T100 and a nice bracelet.... FYI


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> Sure. But that doesn't mean that they aren't coming from a Macys. They can't be sold as new once they are display models, whether Macys or the manufacturer actually owns the stock. Could easily be coming from one of the Macys that closed this year.


But they could be sold as new by the manufacture (other than the display model) because they were never sold technically - just consider a store a different warehouse. It's actually advantages to the manufacture.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

pb9610 said:


> Not Gearbest posts again...


Yep. Deal with it or move on. It really is that simple.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

mannal said:


> Looks like they raised the price by $2. I got mine a few days ago. Not sure who officially "certified" these things but for $20, it's a nice watch.
> 
> View attachment 12747829


No worries, it's only officially certified as a "Ceronometer" so it doesn't have to meet Chronometer standards! :roll:


----------



## dlschohn (Feb 17, 2016)

Good looking out!


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

mannal said:


> Looks like they raised the price by $2. I got mine a few days ago. Not sure who officially "certified" these things but for $20, it's a nice watch.


cEronometer!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mannal said:


> Looks like they raised the price by $2. I got mine a few days ago. Not sure who officially "certified" these things but for $20, it's a nice watch.
> 
> View attachment 12747829


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

One left. Poljot 3133 hand wound, 42mm, sapphire. $599. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NU6KJJ...&ascsubtag=9391c46dc7456602063e28ef93e06a03_S


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

audio.bill said:


> No worries, it's only officially certified as a "Ceronometer" so it doesn't have to meet Chronometer standards! :roll:


Plus, they're not really stating the WR...they're just letting you know 100 ft = 30 m.

Of course, so does Rolex. But they use an additional zero in their conversion guide.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

monza06 said:


> You can be pretty sure that the hands on a $190 watch are not thermally blued .


Tisell claims to thermally blue the hands on some of their models in that price range, and if it's a lie it's a very convincing one. The Marc & Sons does look painted on though.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Orient Watch USA

Esteem going for $115 code HLDYESTEEM


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If you want a no-nonsense, kind of dressy but somewhat sporty black-dial watch with a mesmerizingly sweet, sweeping second hand, I highly recommend this Bulova Precisionist 96B252, which I own and love. A steal at $108.99 + 8% ebay bucks if buying by the app. If you read their description of what "manufacturer refurbished" means, it sounds pretty painless.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...907929?hash=item440e40dc99:g:~lIAAOSwK~RZ5g4q


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Watcheshalfprice is offering this Bulova for $100

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Men...372951&hash=item1a1cb454a6:g:aMgAAOSwYIxX6sB5


----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

RyanD said:


> That reminds me that I saw the blue dial version at Costco for $199. Looked really nice in blue.


Yeah, I saw one too in my local Costco. I'm not a Nighthawk expert, but thought it was different enough to take a snap. I didn't realize they had a blue version. Looked nice, although the place was busy with Christmas shoppers so there was no way I was going to get an assistant to open the cabinet for a closer look.

Apologies for the poor photo.

Anyone know what the model number is for the blue one?


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

**DEAL IS DEAD***

More of a premium deal, but...

ToM has the Paul Picot Firshire Chronograph ref. 4031 for $999 before 6.5% cashback on DollarDig - https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ire-automatic-chronograph-p4031-20-363-unworn

This is a great deal because the watch uses the Lemania 1872 (as shown here: http://grail-watch.com/2014/09/29/2002-paul-picot-firshire-chrono/ - and is not an automatic watch as described in the listing) which is highly unusual at this point









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

So I thought I hit gold today... The local TJ Maxx had a blue dial Inox on bracelet with no price tag. I noticed it was missing the bumper and the associate asked how much I thought it was with my response between $80-100. She called the manager over and he wanted to call around to other stores to see if they had that model to see about the price. After 2 failed attempts he finally found a store and their response was $199! Geez no bargain today...


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

sidefx said:


> So I thought I hit gold today... The local TJ Maxx had a blue dial Inox on bracelet with no price tag. I noticed it was missing the bumper and the associate asked how much I thought it was with my response between $80-100. She called the manager over and he wanted to call around to other stores to see if they had that model to see about the price. After 2 failed attempts he finally found a store and their response was $199! Geez no bargain today...


The bumpers are generally in the actual box they come in...chances are the price tag was affixed to the inside of the box. I found one like this at one of the stores just outside the DC beltway.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

forbesguthrie said:


> Yeah, I saw one too in my local Costco. I'm not a Nighthawk expert, but thought it was different enough to take a snap. I didn't realize they had a blue version. Looked nice, although the place was busy with Christmas shoppers so there was no way I was going to get an assistant to open the cabinet for a closer look.
> 
> Apologies for the poor photo.
> 
> ...


I was in Costco today and was stumped because I couldn't find a REF# for the blue dial.

I asked the guy to take it out of the case so I could see it.

The dial is not blue, it's just the lighting. REF# on the tag was BJ7000-52E. That's the black dial.


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> The bumpers are generally in the actual box they come in...chances are the price tag was affixed to the inside of the box. I found one like this at one of the stores just outside the DC beltway.


The box was the first place we looked for a price... I thought it would have been under the $129 normal price


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

forbesguthrie said:


> Yeah, I saw one too in my local Costco. I'm not a Nighthawk expert, but thought it was different enough to take a snap. I didn't realize they had a blue version. Looked nice, although the place was busy with Christmas shoppers so there was no way I was going to get an assistant to open the cabinet for a closer look.
> 
> Apologies for the poor photo.
> 
> ...


Is it available online? I'm not finding it out there. Where is your Costco? I'd be willing to give them a call... see if they can ship it..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Amazon has their exclusive, orange version of the Seiko Samurai, SRPB97 for $431.25 with Prime free 1 day shipping: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...3-992f-4bde-81b0-de270e0ead5a&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Casio PRG-270. Solar ABC watch with the latest version 3 sensors. These normally run around $100. Amazon has it for $74.99, good price. A little bulky but isn't a ABC watch supposed to look rugged? I have had one for three years and its a great watch for what it is.










https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRG-27...atch&refinements=p_89:Casio,p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## hyperchord24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Jomashop has the Tissot PRS 516 chrono on sale for 499.99 with coupon code *SDTS150. https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0794272705700.html*


----------



## flu (Feb 4, 2017)

brokensentences said:


> Finally found a couple of the INOX in the Pittsburgh area. Probably my 4th or 5th time at the store I finally got them at, and have been hitting all the stores in the area fairly frequently. If you're still looking keep checking!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I went the one in Waterfront and surprisingly there was one. Unfortunately it's too big, heavy and bulky for my taste. So if anyone in PGH looking for one, go to the one at Waterfront.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Amazon has their exclusive, orange version of the Seiko Samurai, SRPB97 for $431.25 with Prime free 1 day shipping: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...3-992f-4bde-81b0-de270e0ead5a&pf_rd_i=desktop


The SRPC07 is identical and goes for under $400 BNIB with tags from several eBay sellers recently

It came on OEM bracelet, I changed to the rubber.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> The SRPC07 is identical and goes for under $400 BNIB with tags from several eBay sellers recently
> 
> It came on OEM bracelet, I changed to the rubber.


For my research i gather they are the same although the different model number indicates different packaging and the additional strap for the Amazon reference.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Christmas has gone early for me today, I just got bargain of the year. I couldn't believe my luck when I saw this piece. 250 in tkmaxx .its the Victorinox Limited Edition Alpnach automatic chronograph. Your thoughts please.









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Christmas has gone early for me today, I just got bargain of the year. I couldn't believe my luck when I saw this piece. 250 in tkmaxx .its the Victorinox Limited Edition Alpnach automatic chronograph. Your thoughts please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts are that I need to emigrate! $250 ! Please promise me first refusal if you ever get bored! Watch collecting in the UK sucks!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Adramyttium (Mar 2, 2017)

Techme said:


> Citizen Men's BJ7000-52E Nighthawk Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Watch for $154.99.
> Link: https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BJ7000-52E-Nighthawk-Stainless-Eco-Drive/dp/B00074KYC8
> 
> 20 hours and 30 minutes left.
> ...


I've had my eye on this for over a year. Pulled the trigger. Thanks for the heads up!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seeking an affordable, reputable, tritium automatic, I've enjoyed turning up old Android watches. Here is what looks like a Powerjet "Aquajet" AD593BK T100 on ebay, "mint condition," *pre-owned for a buy-it-now price of $155 + $12 S&H*. But is it 45mm or 50mm (UPDATE: reported to be 45mm)? The old evine listing, below, shows both options. Evine also describes it as limited edition.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Android-Automatic-Watch-aragone-/322944938800









Compare with:
https://www.seriouswatches.com/products/android-pw-aquajet-t100-automatic-ad593bk

and:
Android Men's Aquajet T100 Limited Edition Automatic Bracelet Watch

EDIT: Adding some helpful information from WUSer kl884347:



kl884347 said:


> That looks like the same photo from this post from F29
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-android-t100-automatic-dive-watch-reduced-$130-4585243.html
> 
> It may be the same person. If so, you can snag a deal for a few bucks cheaper! Listed at 45mm.


According to Evine, the height on this 45mm watch is 18mm.

*UPDATE: Sold for $100!* What a deal!


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

pesman said:


> My thoughts are that I need to emigrate! $250 ! Please promise me first refusal if you ever get bored! Watch collecting in the UK sucks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


What he said.

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## bohorquez (Feb 18, 2014)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Christmas has gone early for me today, I just got bargain of the year. I couldn't believe my luck when I saw this piece. 250 in tkmaxx .its the Victorinox Limited Edition Alpnach automatic chronograph. Your thoughts please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are one lucky guy!!!! that is an awesome find at a Crazy Price!!! Enjoy it !!!!!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> ... If you read their description of what "manufacturer refurbished" means, it sounds pretty painless.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...907929?hash=item440e40dc99:g:~lIAAOSwK~RZ5g4q


"... Our watches come with the original box, tags, manual and a 3-year warranty from Bulova. ..." Better than the one- and two-year warranties I see for many new watches, and it should be as good as any grey market, new watch warranty.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Christmas has gone early for me today, I just got bargain of the year. I couldn't believe my luck when I saw this piece. 250 in tkmaxx .its the Victorinox Limited Edition Alpnach automatic chronograph. Your thoughts please.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Too big for my taste, but if that doesn't bother you, then it was a great deal!


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Christmas has gone early for me today, I just got bargain of the year. I couldn't believe my luck when I saw this piece. 250 in tkmaxx .its the Victorinox Limited Edition Alpnach automatic chronograph. Your thoughts please.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Color me jealous -- those lumed subdials are amazing. I would have snapped it up too.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Casio W800H is down to what I think must be an all-time low of 8 bucks. This watch has everything you really need and a countdown timer can be unlocked with a pretty simple mod. The perfect ultra cheap beater.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-W800H-...?ie=UTF8&qid=1513901733&sr=8-1&keywords=w800h


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

***Deal is sold out***

Touch of Modern has the Tissot Visodate black dial on mesh for $319.99 before 6.5% DollarDig cashback: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...845/tissot-visodate-mechanical-t0194301105100









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

pesman said:


> My thoughts are that I need to emigrate! $250 ! Please promise me first refusal if you ever get bored! Watch collecting in the UK sucks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


We never get any major deals in the UK so its about time we did.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I was in Costco today and was stumped because I couldn't find a REF# for the blue dial.
> 
> I asked the guy to take it out of the case so I could see it.
> 
> The dial is not blue, it's just the lighting. REF# on the tag was BJ7000-52E. That's the black dial.


Fooled me too.
This post might be of interest:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f281/col...ferent-citizen-nighthawk-variants-253986.html
francobollo


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Here's a great deal,i been watching these for a while and missed the obe with a bracelet for just over £350 on amazon,oast one sold and the price increased to over £700. Gutted I was then a few days passed and the rubber strap one is down to £254. Two left gwt them whilst you can. GO

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=edox+sub

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Edox sub quartz









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Christmas has gone early for me today, I just got bargain of the year. I couldn't believe my luck when I saw this piece. 250 in tkmaxx .its the Victorinox Limited Edition Alpnach automatic chronograph. Your thoughts please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great price. I recently bought an older Alpnach for $299.


----------



## Jonas_85 (Dec 16, 2017)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Christmas has gone early for me today, I just got bargain of the year. I couldn't believe my luck when I saw this piece. 250 in tkmaxx .its the Victorinox Limited Edition Alpnach automatic chronograph. Your thoughts please.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


WOW! That's a amazing deal. Going to check out my TJ Maxx tomorrow haha


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Casio WSD-F10. I'm not into smart watches but some of you are. I know this is a very low price of $166 for the orange. The other colors (black, red, green) are just under $200. This is last years version. The new one is the WSD-F20 and it's $480.










https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Smartw...asio+watch&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER&th=1


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Christmas has gone early for me today, I just got bargain of the year. I couldn't believe my luck when I saw this piece. 250 in tkmaxx .its the Victorinox Limited Edition Alpnach automatic chronograph. Your thoughts please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. I'll be stopping by 2 tj maxx stores tonight

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Christmas has gone early for me today, I just got bargain of the year. I couldn't believe my luck when I saw this piece. 250 in tkmaxx .its the Victorinox Limited Edition Alpnach automatic chronograph. Your thoughts please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lot of watch for money... Possibly one of the best of 2017 deals too!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Racer-X said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> It appears the newer INOX bracelets may have a normal tri-fold clasp as there are a few on F29. Maybe they yielded to complaints about the clasp being difficult. I prefer the more solid design.


I'm not sure the tri-fold clasp is the newer model, the two piece bracelet is still listed on the Victorinox website as a current accessory for the INOX on a strap,

https://www.swissarmy.com/us/en/Products/Watches/Accessories/Steel-bracelet-INOX/p/005261


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

mleok said:


> I'm not sure the tri-fold clasp is the newer model, the two piece bracelet is still listed on the Victorinox website as a current accessory for the INOX on a strap,
> 
> https://www.swissarmy.com/us/en/Products/Watches/Accessories/Steel-bracelet-INOX/p/005261


The two piece bracelet was made the way it is because a standard clasp failed when run over if I remember correctly. The INOX case lends itself well to straight end links, so any trifold clasp is going to be aftermarket.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

PetrosD said:


> That's a great price. I recently bought an older Alpnach for $299.


I came close to pulling the trigger on that one from massdrop I think it was. Nice

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

hyperchord24 said:


> Jomashop has the Tissot PRS 516 chrono on sale for 499.99 with coupon code *SDTS150. https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0794272705700.html*


That one isn't a 7750, so not that great of a deal.

This one is a 7750 for $479 with promo code PHONE20

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-t0214142605100.html


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

mleok said:


> I'm not sure the tri-fold clasp is the newer model, the two piece bracelet is still listed on the Victorinox website as a current accessory for the INOX on a strap,
> 
> https://www.swissarmy.com/us/en/Products/Watches/Accessories/Steel-bracelet-INOX/p/005261





justin86 said:


> The two piece bracelet was made the way it is because a standard clasp failed when run over if I remember correctly. The INOX case lends itself well to straight end links, so any trifold clasp is going to be aftermarket.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That's what I thought until I saw the sale posts of two new INOX with a signed tri-fold clasp.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/victorinox-inox-bracelet-$175-4597699.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/victorinox-inox-bracelet-$215-obo-4598019.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mleok said:


> I'm not sure the tri-fold clasp is the newer model, the two piece bracelet is still listed on the Victorinox website as a current accessory for the INOX on a strap,
> 
> https://www.swissarmy.com/us/en/Products/Watches/Accessories/Steel-bracelet-INOX/p/005261


I happened to be at a Victorinox dealer today. Their INOX watches had the tri-fold clasp.

The carbon case model looked great as did the sandblasted titanium models.


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

justin86 said:


> The two piece bracelet was made the way it is because a standard clasp failed when run over if I remember correctly. The INOX case lends itself well to straight end links, so any trifold clasp is going to be aftermarket.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yes, below from A Blog To Watch. I prefer the original two piece for it's solid nature, the way it feels when resting your wrist, and I have enough clanky tri-folds.

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/victorinox-swiss-army-inox-watches-2015-red-remade-naimakka/

_"__Also coming soon - though not yet ready for prime time - is a bracelet for the Victorinox Swiss Army INOX. It will be in steel and of course designed to pass the brand's many durability tests. The delay in its release was also due to the fact that traditional bracelet deployant clasps didn't fare too well when being run over with a heavy vehicle. "_


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Edox sub quartz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awsome...I have the bkue auto and love it

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Bulova 63C120 Accu Swiss chronograph - Swiss automatic - *$365.00
*Valjoux 7750 movement, anti-reflective sapphire, 42.5mm stainless steel, Swiss made, solid end links.


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Christmas has gone early for me today, I just got bargain of the year. I couldn't believe my luck when I saw this piece. 250 in tkmaxx .its the Victorinox Limited Edition Alpnach automatic chronograph. Your thoughts please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great find, congrats!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 907rx7 (Nov 24, 2015)

Amazon has a deal on an orange seiko prospex.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Bulova Accutron II 96B232 "Lobster" - *$216.82*









Bulova Accutron II 98B247 black - *$152.00*











Bulova Lunar Pilot Chronograph - *$297.93*


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Christmas has gone early for me today, I just got bargain of the year. I couldn't believe my luck when I saw this piece. 250 in tkmaxx .its the Victorinox Limited Edition Alpnach automatic chronograph. Your thoughts please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen that watch. It's very nice. You got a heck of a deal. One day not long ago I stood in an AD and seriously considered dropping something close to $2k for this. I was very impressed. Enjoy.


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi guys, does anyone have any suggestions for strap deals at this time of the year?

Just procured a vintage timepiece and I’m hoping to slap on a new strap on it. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seeking an affordable, reputable, tritium automatic, I've enjoyed turning up old Android watches. Here is what looks like a Powerjet "Aquajet" AD593BK T100 on ebay, "mint condition," *pre-owned for a buy-it-now price of $155 + $12 S&H*. But is it 45mm or 50mm? The old evine listing, below, shows both options. Evine also describes it as limited edition.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Android-Automatic-Watch-aragone-/322944938800
> 
> ...


That looks like the same photo from this post from F29

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-android-t100-automatic-dive-watch-reduced-$130-4585243.html

It may be the same person. If so, you can snag a deal for a few bucks cheaper! Listed at 45mm.


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

Jonas_85 said:


> WOW! That's a amazing deal. Going to check out my TJ Maxx tomorrow haha


If I'm not wrong, about time got it from TK Maxx in UK, not TJ Maxx in the States, and the price is in £ not $.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> That one isn't a 7750, so not that great of a deal.
> 
> This one is a 7750 for $479 with promo code PHONE20
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-t0214142605100.html


Plus whatever it costs to have a day/date window installed?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

907rx7 said:


> Amazon has a deal on an orange seiko prospex.


$369

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Seiko-...341339&hash=item4b30d12f8b:g:kboAAOSwcj1aMKtw


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

eljay said:


> Plus whatever it costs to have a day/date window installed?


This looks like the owner let his long-lost brother design a watch.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

yankeexpress said:


> $369
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Seiko-...341339&hash=item4b30d12f8b:g:kboAAOSwcj1aMKtw


$350 

https://riveredgejewelers.com/produ...i-automatic-orange-dial-stainless-steel-watch


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

BrandonR said:


> $350
> 
> https://riveredgejewelers.com/produ...i-automatic-orange-dial-stainless-steel-watch


Price dropping fast. Likely under $300 soon. I'd be upset if I was sitting on one of the $575 Amazon only models.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Gotta Catch 'em All:

Bulova Accutron Men's 64C106 Accu Swiss Murren Chronograph Leather Watch, new: *$299.99*, next new price on ebay: $474, Amazon: $499

However: "This seller is currently away until Dec 26, 2017. If you make a purchase, there may be a delay in processing your order."

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...urren-Chronograph-Leather-Watch-/262585507045


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Samurai Smackdown: Great Pumpkin vs. Jack Frost

Seiko Automatic Prospex Samurai Scuba Divers Watch SRPB49J1 SRPB49, new from Singapore, bracelet, *$318*

https://www.chronograph-divers.com/...-samurai-scuba-divers-srpb49j1-srpb49J-SRPB49










...
Latest Accurate and Reliable 4R35 Movement
Case Size: 46mm (48mm inc Crown).
...

EDIT: 3rd party Amazon seller w/ 92% rating selling the K version for $292:
https://www.amazon.com/SEIKO-PROSPEX-Divers-Samurai-SRPB49K1/dp/B073YZVMKR/


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

NOT A DEAL -- Just a thanks for finding the deal on the Casio Waveceptor for $57.00. I would have missed this, and I've been watching it for a long time, you guys rock-- or you're terrible enablers, or whatever, but thanks!

Yes, it has its flaws, as expected-- the bizarre plastic bits between the case and the bracelet (why?! why?!) and the lug-to-lug, or shape of lugs is not ideal for small wrists-- I think my 6.5 inch wrist is about as small as you could go.

But this watch had been haunting me for a long time because it has a few things that you rarely find in the same package-- atomic synch, 100m, ana-digi, solar, chrono that can time over an hour, and a full-on light that illuminates the whole face (though not the digital window).

It's not really my usual style, but I considered it when it was in the $160s, thought hard about it when it dropped to just over $100, and had serious, serious trouble resisting when it got to $79. The first time it hit $57, I held out for two days, and it popped back up to $87... but then it went back down to $57, and I just figured, I'm done-- I'll waste too much time thinking about it if I don't buy it. Apologies for the crappy cell phone pictures, but here's what it looks like on a small wrist in case anyone is on the fence. The fit and finish is better than I expected, though I am sure people are right when they say it's a bit scratch prone and the metal and crystal are soft. A lot of features for under 60 clams...


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Bulova Accutron II 96B232 "Lobster" - *$216.82*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really wishing I had jumped when the lobsters were $99... Good ol' days.

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Invicta Reserve Men's 50mm Grand Diver Swiss Made Automatic Bracelet Watch w/ 8-Slot Dive Case, sapphire crystal, Sellita SW200 movement, exhibition back, 49mm x 15mm (per Amazon), *$200 + $12 S&H*, $520 on Amazon, $399 on ebay. Model: titanium/pewter 22859.

Swiss. Automatic. Invicta. On the Amazon listing, the top of the crown opens to show a red highlight.

Invicta Reserve Men's 50mm Grand Diver Swiss Made Automatic Bracelet Watch w/ 8-Slot Dive Case









EDIT: the cool titanium/pewter model above is now sold out. All they have left is this curious colorway:


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

More Swissvictas: Invicta Reserve Men's 52mm Pro Diver Scuba Swiss Automatic Bracelet Watch w/ 3-Slot Dive Case, Sellita SW200 Automatic movment, flame fusion crystal (?), screw down crown, 52mm x 16mm, *$230 + $10 S&H*, $559 at Invicta Store, $408 'new with defects' on ebay. Two styles, model 22996 and 22997. Homage, or not?

Invicta Reserve Men's 52mm Pro Diver Scuba Swiss Automatic Bracelet Watch w/ 3-Slot Dive Case


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

gormless said:


> If I'm not wrong, about time got it from TK Maxx in UK, not TJ Maxx in the States, and the price is in £ not $.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Correct

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

BrandonR said:


> $350
> 
> https://riveredgejewelers.com/produ...i-automatic-orange-dial-stainless-steel-watch


Great they ship to the UK

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Catalyzt said:


> NOT A DEAL -- Just a thanks for finding the deal on the Casio Waveceptor for $57.00. I would have missed this, and I've been watching it for a long time, you guys rock-- or you're terrible enablers, or whatever, but thanks!
> 
> Yes, it has its flaws, as expected-- the bizarre plastic bits between the case and the bracelet (why?! why?!) and the lug-to-lug, or shape of lugs is not ideal for small wrists-- I think my 6.5 inch wrist is about as small as you could go.
> 
> ...


thanks a lot!!!
6.5" here as well. 
watching this for a (very) long time as well
and vica versa, watch has been haunting me for a long time as well
so i am on the fence as well
can you see any chance to get rid of that plastic spacer to make the lug-to-lug as short as possible, and apply a nato strap somehow?
your answer/opinion is awaited very much!


----------



## Malcy (Dec 28, 2010)

The Citizen Promaster iso certified diver BN0151-09L is £124.50 on Amazon UK today. It's from Amazon themselves but is not in stock so you can buy it at this price and they will ship when it is in stock.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Citizen-Divers-Analogue-Display-BN0151-09L/dp/B00STFMNNU


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

There are a bunch of Bulova and Seiko deals on the Ebay deals page if you scroll thru and look at the "last chance deals for him"

https://www.ebay.com/deals


----------



## haroldship (Jan 26, 2017)

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's CA4184-81E Ecosphere Stainless Steel Watch for $164.99.
https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00WFVF1CY


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

City74 said:


> There are a bunch of Bulova and Seiko deals on the Ebay deals page if you scroll thru and look at the "last chance deals for him"
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/deals


This one looks interesting: Bulova Accutron II Men's 96B253 Quartz Black Dial Brown Leather Strap $129.99








https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...-Brown-Leather-Strap-40mm-Watch-/263350400244


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

Chirv said:


> Really wishing I had jumped when the lobsters were $99... Good ol' days.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


New year sale around the corner it may comeback

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

That is a special edition with the power reserve, I paid much more for the earlier version...










aboutTIME1028 said:


> Christmas has gone early for me today, I just got bargain of the year. I couldn't believe my luck when I saw this piece. 250 in tkmaxx .its the Victorinox Limited Edition Alpnach automatic chronograph. Your thoughts please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Recoil Rob said:


> That is a special edition with the power reserve, I paid much more for the earlier version...
> 
> View attachment 12750303


I like the color combo on yours,yes it's limited Edt 265/445

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> The dial is not blue, it's just the lighting. REF# on the tag was BJ7000-52E. That's the black dial.


I was about to leave work early and hit every Costco in Northern California. You saved me the disappointment!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I was about to leave work early and hit every Costco in Northern California. You saved me the disappointment!


I gotchu homie. Watch friends don't let watch friends be disappointed.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Recoil Rob said:


> That is a special edition with the power reserve, I paid much more for the earlier version...
> 
> View attachment 12750303


Very nice! Would you please share what strap that is? TIA!


----------



## mikescanlan (May 4, 2017)

Saw two INOX at TJ Maxx in Jacksonville Florida $129.99


----------



## JasonH (Aug 29, 2006)

audio.bill said:


> Very nice! Would you please share what strap that is? TIA!


That's a Hirsch Robby.


----------



## geohook (Mar 29, 2015)

My TJ Maxx find...

Victorinox Inox series, metal band, brand new, $129. I guess they get the good stuff this time of year.

Framingham MA


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Things we do when a watch company doesn't want to abide by standard sizes.









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

geohook said:


> My TJ Maxx find...
> 
> Victorinox Inox series, metal band, brand new, $129. I guess they get the good stuff this time of year.
> 
> Framingham MA


My local TJ Maxx has a night vision but it is the one with the blue dial and blue rubber strap, model 241707. For $119, it seems like a steal.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

MstrDabbles said:


> Things we do when a watch company doesn't want to abide by standard sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suicide is never the answer! Put away the razor blade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MstrDabbles said:


> Things we do when a watch company doesn't want to abide by standard sizes.


Much safer and easier to use a boc cutter razor knife.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MstrDabbles said:


> Things we do when a watch company doesn't want to abide by standard sizes.


Much safer and easier to use a box cutter razor knife.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Super-slow day at work, so I hit three TJ Maxx stores around Detroit on a long lunch.

The Dearborn Heights store on Ford Road, the one at Fairlane in Allen Park, and the one in Southgate all have the black and blue-dial INOXes.

I relented and got a blue one. Love it on the bracelet, but if I ultimately get sick of that, I bet it will rock on the blue bomber-jacket distressed leather strap from Strapped for Time I've got in the drawer.

EDIT: Interesting. No evidence the bracelet has been resized, but it doesn't come close to fitting my 7 7/8-inch wrist. So it's on to the bomber jacket sooner than I thought. I think it looks good. If I get tired of the look, I think this will work well on a variety of NATOs.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Much safer and easier to use a box cutter razor knife.


Thanks. I'll definitely need to pick one of these up. My pocket knife was too big for the job.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Auction ends in 13m. Fortis. Current bid $189. catawiki auctions.
Reserve not met. $242 final bid.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

Jomashop has the Seastar 1000 Automatic for $375 with the code "BF4TS100" and you can get an additional $20 off if it's your first online order with them.


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Seiko Samurai $292 on Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/SEIKO-PROSPEX-Divers-Samurai-SRPB49K1/dp/B073YZVMKR










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

Stopped at a tjmaxx in Valencia. CA they had a green and blue dial INOX on bracelets for $130. A bit heavy for me but it is a nice quartz. 

Also had a black Navihawk AT for $260.


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Much safer and easier to use a box cutter razor knife.


Where's the risk in that, this hobbie takes blood,sweat and tears

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

priamo said:


> Auction ends in 13m. Fortis. Current bid $189. catawiki auctions.
> Reserve not met. $242 final bid.


That's an interesting looking watch, however auctions can't be considered deals until after the fact!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

For all you Samurai warriors, Amazon $261.92 expected arrival after Christmas.

https://www.amazon.com/SEIKO-PROSPE...odeID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=seiko+samurai


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

justin86 said:


> The two piece bracelet was made the way it is because a standard clasp failed when run over if I remember correctly. The INOX case lends itself well to straight end links, so any trifold clasp is going to be aftermarket.


Yes, this was alluded to in the ABTW review,

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/victorinox-swiss-army-inox-watches-2015-red-remade-naimakka/


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> View attachment 12750915
> 
> 
> View attachment 12750917


Oh my word.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

MstrDabbles said:


> Thanks. I'll definitely need to pick one of these up. My pocket knife was too big for the job.
> 
> From Rick's LG G6


Spyderco?


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Spyderco?


Yep. Orange Pingo.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Amazon has the Zodiac Oceanaire Auto for $250 and free shipping. Appears to be an all-time low price...

https://smile.amazon.com/Zodiac-Oce...8&qid=1513988548&sr=8-5&keywords=zodiac+watch

Or in Black/Orange here:

https://smile.amazon.com/Zodiac-Oce...8&qid=1513989104&sr=8-4&keywords=zodiac+watch


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Somebody recently requested more chronographs. How about: LAPIZTA 43mm or 48mm ZATARA Quartz Chronograph Rubber Strap Watch, OS20 Miyota Quartz, *$179.97 + $10 S&H*, $200 on ebay (pre-owned), $420 on Amazon.

Two size/color options: 
* 43mm x 11mm (red colorway)
* 48mm x 18mm (white colorway)

LAPIZTA 43mm or 48mm ZATARA Quartz Chronograph Rubber Strap Watch


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Tissot Visodate on mesh bracelet spotted at Nordstrom Rack in Honolulu for $346.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

mikksteel said:


> Amazon has the Zodiac Oceanaire Auto for $250 and free shipping. Appears to be an all-time low price...
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Zodiac-Oce...8&qid=1513988548&sr=8-5&keywords=zodiac+watch
> 
> ...


Also,grey on grey:
https://smile.amazon.com/Zodiac-Oceanaire-Automatic-Zo8014-ZO8014/dp/B00AO5O44E/








And "My Angst Ate my Suffering in a Void of Meaningless Existential Nihilistic Self-Oppression: An Poem" dark grey on black:

https://smile.amazon.com/Zodiac-Oceanaire-Automatic-Zo8015-ZO8015/dp/B00B7KEKXK/


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Odeen said:


> Also,grey on grey:
> https://smile.amazon.com/Zodiac-Oceanaire-Automatic-Zo8014-ZO8014/dp/B00AO5O44E/
> 
> And "My Angst Ate my Suffering in a Void of Meaningless Existential Nihilistic Self-Oppression: An Poem" dark grey on black:
> ...


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

^ the Zodiac Oceannaire on Amazon are great deals for folks with large wrists. They probably won’t be around for long either, as Zodiac is clearing out the in-your-face designs of early Fossil ownership to go all in on the vintage trend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Where's the risk in that, this hobbie takes blood,sweat and tears
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


And all our money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> And all our money.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. All your money. This year's spoils of heads up.









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Gemantion has the Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic (black dial) for $165. Befrugal users can get 7 percent back; eBates users can get 3.5 percent back. I didn't check other cash back sites. The watch is currently $179 on Amazon.

Swiss Army Chrono Classic Men's Watch Model: 241656


----------



## Luck my Fife (Oct 17, 2017)

Decided to go through with the order on the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 from WatchStation (thanks to the person that posted the deal!). The watch came in excellent condition; couldn't find anything wrong (and I have good attention to detail). Lume seems alright too. Excuse me for my long, bony wrists though (approx. 6.75").


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

$367 seems like a decent deal for the Certina DS Action Ti diver...wish it was on bracelet, but I suppose the rubber isn't terrible or you could swap on a nice Nato. The $50 Amex offer would bring it down to $317.









https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/C013-407-47-081-01.pid


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

mikksteel said:


> Amazon has the Zodiac Oceanaire Auto for $250 and free shipping. Appears to be an all-time low price...
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Zodiac-Oce...8&qid=1513988548&sr=8-5&keywords=zodiac+watch
> 
> ...


Whats the movement in this? I can't find any info... might it be that ST-whatever from Fossil?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dt75 said:


> Whats the movement in this? I can't find any info... might it be that ST-whatever from Fossil?


claro semag swissfied chinese movement


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

taike said:


> claro semag swissfied chinese movement


Thanks

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

taike said:


> claro semag swissfied chinese movement


The original Oceanaire had the Claro Semag movement, but I'm 98.6% certain that these second generation versions contain the STP1-11. I owned one a couple of years ago and did my research then.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Cadisen C1009* (Longines Conquest homage) - *$50.75 (Only 4 left!)*
Miyota 8215 movement, 39mm stainless steel case with ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

frogles said:


> thanks a lot!!!
> 6.5" here as well.
> watching this for a (very) long time as well
> and vica versa, watch has been haunting me for a long time as well
> ...


The short answer to your question is: I am 97.384% certain you cannot get rid of the plastic, shorten the lug to lug or change the angles, or add a nato strap.

The long answer is: I feel your pain. It's really hard to get a good idea of the construction of this watch. I would post a picture from my good camera, but I can't find the frickin' cable...

The very bottom of the case is the caseback, which is metal, but it's screwed into the bottom part of the case, which is a single piece of grey resin that curves up into those two funky flanges on either side which fit *between* the bracelet and the case. So it's all one piece-- I don't think you could knock out the part between the bracelet and the case without prying of the entire bottom of the watch.

To make the situation even stranger, the lugs (if you want to call them that) are actually integrated with the bracelet. So what looks like the lugs aren't really lugs at all, it's a fixed piece that's screwed into the grey resin flange, and then there's the final 'link' of the bracelet, which is really part of the case that sticks out nearly 3/4 of an inch. I don't see how you could detach the bracelet at all.

On the plus side: It's amazing that it fits as well as it does, my wrist is, fortunately, flat. And the bracelet can absolutely be adjusted with the tool that is included, so I was able to skip my usual $7.00 expense at the jeweler. Other nice surprises were the slightly domed crystal, which looks surprisingly elegant, and the fact that *most* key functions can be found relatively easily in the manual, and it synched easily-- probably more easily than either of my other atomics, though that could just be a fluke or the time of day. I will have to dig deeper in the manual to figure out stuff like how to adjust the timer from five minutes, etc.

It actually looks surprisingly elegant; from a distance, the plastic/resin does not look as incongruous as you'd think. I'd be lying if I said it wasn't a little odd, though, when you look at it up close. From a distance, it's a very serviceable business-casual piece. It's a middle-management watch, it's sleek without screaming "Look at me!" or "I cost lots of money!" and sometimes, that's exactly what I'm looking for.

Hope that's helpful to anyone on the fence, sorry it was a little long.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> The original Oceanaire had the Claro Semag movement, but I'm 98.6% certain that these second generation versions contain the STP1-11. I owned one a couple of years ago and did my research then.


How do you tell it is second gen?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Fortis Tycoon Date Men's Automatic Watch AM 903.21.12 L.28, 41mm x 10.22mm, sapphire crystal, Eta 2892-A2, 21 Jewels, *$649.99*

https://www.upscaletime.com/product/tycoon-date-mens-automatic-watch-am-9032112-l28


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

|>|>|>
wasnt too long at all, thanks to you i almost fully understand the construction
and still some hope remains, 2.616% to be exact :-d
thank you very much once again!



Catalyzt said:


> The short answer to your question is: I am 97.384% certain you cannot get rid of the plastic, shorten the lug to lug or change the angles, or add a nato strap.
> 
> The long answer is: I feel your pain. It's really hard to get a good idea of the construction of this watch. I would post a picture from my good camera, but I can't find the frickin' cable...
> 
> ...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

ronragus said:


> How do you tell it is second gen?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Subtle differences, but probably the most notable being model numbers and that the older ones have a single lume pip on the bezel, while the newer ones have a double pip.


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Fortis Tycoon Date Men's Automatic Watch AM 903.21.12 L.28, 41mm x 10.22mm, sapphire crystal, Eta 2892-A2, 21 Jewels, *$649.99*
> 
> https://www.upscaletime.com/product/tycoon-date-mens-automatic-watch-am-9032112-l28


They had this price during the summer too. I was stalking it for weeks but never pulled the trigger. Something about it just feels so right though! I think it is the symmetry, the sleek/smooth hands, and the white, gold, and blue colour combo.

At the time, this for $650 was easily the cheapest price I could find anywhere online.


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> Gemantion has the Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic (black dial) for $165. Befrugal users can get 7 percent back; eBates users can get 3.5 percent back. I didn't check other cash back sites. The watch is currently $179 on Amazon.
> 
> Swiss Army Chrono Classic Men's Watch Model: 241656
> 
> View attachment 12751109


Have seen this at $159.99 at a couple tjmaxx stores in my area for what it's worth.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

That is a beauty, but even with the outstanding 2892 movement, I don't know about $650. It's a _good_ price, but not what I'd call a *bargain*.



BostonCharlie said:


> Fortis Tycoon Date Men's Automatic Watch AM 903.21.12 L.28, 41mm x 10.22mm, sapphire crystal, Eta 2892-A2, 21 Jewels, *$649.99*


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

That's a Hirsch ROBBY.



audio.bill said:


> Very nice! Would you please share what strap that is? TIA!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

I was at the TJMax in Oakbrook IL (Chicago suburb) and all they had were crap AX, Fossils and Invictas. No sign of there being anything close to a deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Fortis Tycoon Date Men's Automatic Watch AM 903.21.12 L.28, 41mm x 10.22mm, sapphire crystal, Eta 2892-A2, 21 Jewels, *$649.99*
> 
> https://www.upscaletime.com/product/tycoon-date-mens-automatic-watch-am-9032112-l28


They've had similar fortis dress watches on tkmaxx uk site between 399/499. Still few avail. Limited Edition sold out now

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Not as good as the TJ Maxx INOX deal, but still a very good deal. Victorinox 241688.1 INOX blue dial, blue rubber strap, $148.50 @ 6 PM:
https://www.6pm.com/p/victorinox-241688-1-inox-43mm-blue/product/8454531/color/158









Says four left in stock.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

If anyone is seriously interested in this watch or anything from ShopDiscountWatches, there is an additional 5% discount (use code MRYCSTMS17) if you order directly from their site rather than going through Amazon. Free shipping and it appears there is no sales tax.



mikksteel said:


> Amazon has the Zodiac Oceanaire Auto for $250 and free shipping. Appears to be an all-time low price...
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Zodiac-Oce...8&qid=1513988548&sr=8-5&keywords=zodiac+watch
> 
> ...


----------



## Defo (Dec 21, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/DAISO-Japa...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

DAISO Japan BluePlanet A Digital Watch (White)

Only $6, plain minimilist watch from Japan with free shipping.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Item location:Taipai, Taiwan
Place of origin: China

im afraid has nothing to do with Japan



Defo said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/DAISO-Japa...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> DAISO Japan BluePlanet A Digital Watch (White)
> 
> Only $6, plain minimilist watch from Japan with free shipping.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I was at the TJMax in Oakbrook IL (Chicago suburb) and all they had were crap AX, Fossils and Invictas. No sign of there being anything close to a deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can tell you from my own personal experience stalking TJ Maxx stores in the Chicago burbs the past couple years, I've had better luck in the more middle to lower middle class neighborhoods. Anytime I go to areas like Oakbrook, Northbrook, etc. I strike out. I've had good luck in areas like Mundelein. I suspect that in the pricier neighborhoods there are more watch people and the better examples disappear quickly. In lower income areas, watches over $100 tend to sit longer. Could just be a fluke, or that I am adding one and one and getting three. Just my two cents. I found a lot of INOX in Skokie, and I think someone else found quite a few in Morton Grove.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

achernob said:


> I can tell you from my own personal experience stalking TJ Maxx stores in the Chicago burbs the past couple years, I've had better luck in the more middle to lower middle class neighborhoods. Anytime I go to areas like Oakbrook, Northbrook, etc. I strike out. I've had good luck in areas like Mundelein. I suspect that in the pricier neighborhoods there are more watch people and the better examples disappear quickly. In lower income areas, watches over $100 tend to sit longer. Could just be a fluke, or that I am adding one and one and getting three. Just my two cents. I found a lot of INOX in Skokie, and I think someone else found quite a few in Morton Grove.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

achernob said:


> I can tell you from my own personal experience stalking TJ Maxx stores in the Chicago burbs the past couple years, I've had better luck in the more middle to lower middle class neighborhoods. Anytime I go to areas like Oakbrook, Northbrook, etc. I strike out. I've had good luck in areas like Mundelein. I suspect that in the pricier neighborhoods there are more watch people and the better examples disappear quickly. In lower income areas, watches over $100 tend to sit longer. Could just be a fluke, or that I am adding one and one and getting three. Just my two cents. I found a lot of INOX in Skokie, and I think someone else found quite a few in Morton Grove.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the same in the UK, but all the premium goods are allocated to the city centre stores, majority of stores in smaller towns will get more fashion brands. I live in the city of theatre of dreams Manchester United and i have picked up four watches in the city centre store, 2 Filson divers for £121 each a barbour chrono and the victorinox Alpnach chrono the other day. Yesterday I checked three other stores thinking I may be able to snap another one up but all they had was fashion brands. I say keep checking all the stores close to you,goods arrive everyday. Your luck may be in.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Navy Black Dial Automatic Men's Watch Item No. H82335131, 40mm, Hamilton Calibre H-10, sapphire crystal, date, 80 hour power reserve, 100m WR, bracelet, *$475* at Jomashop, $522 at Amazon, $519 at ebay,

https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-watch-h82335131.html


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Not quite the deal as the Shopworn version posted a few days back but eBay seller Clearinghousesales has the all-lume Fortis Spacematic for $529.99 shipped.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fortis-Men...-Limited-Edition-623-10-42-Si02-/302539618323

They're still asking $799 on their website (Upscale Time.)










Who among us doesn't have a spare 20mm strap ready to replace the white rubber??


----------



## Defo (Dec 21, 2017)

frogles said:


> Item location:Taipai, Taiwan
> Place of origin: China
> 
> im afraid has nothing to do with Japan


Daiso is a Japanese dollar store, however they have many stores in Asia and all throughout the world. Most stuff is made in China anyways.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Ebay $15 off $75 on APP ONLY: PSAVEONAPP

Ends 7pm PST.


----------



## Toubib (Dec 15, 2015)

Ebay has $15 off a $75+ item if you use the ebay App (on phone I assume, not sure if it works on tablets)

Pretty decent deals if you can find a watch in a $75-$120 price range.

For example this 45mm Citizen Eco-Drive would be $71:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Citize...98b91:g:CJkAAOSwEOpaAzr-:sc:Other!48109!US!-1








Or this Orient Symphony 41mm (Auto) would be $93:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Men...673881&hash=item1c9b8fab7c:g:ACwAAOSwsFpaOMR7








Please do your due diligence on the sellers, I haven't used either seller, so please spare me if I posted known bad actor. I honestly am not in the know, so if you do have info please it along to all of us here.

The coupon is good for all of ebay (minus some items in their terms and conditions) so if anyone sees other watches that are worth using the coupon for ebay pass the info along. The coupon expires at 10pm EST today.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Toubib said:


> Ebay has $15 off a $75+ item if you use the ebay App (on phone I assume, not sure if it works on tablets) Pretty decent deals if you can find a watch. SNIP The coupon is good for all of ebay (minus some items in their terms and conditions) so if anyone sees other watches that are worth using the coupon for ebay pass the info along. The coupon expires at 10pm EST today.


It worked on my iPad.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

would seem this is a true savings over the normal web prices. YMMV.

Merry X-mas to all.

Just ordered one, so they appear to be in-stock. For the cost of a nice band you get a beater and a band!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

In amongst all the TJ Maxx INOX mania, has anyone spotted a red one?


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't think they have any red ones.


----------



## Lrmadsen (Mar 13, 2016)

eljay said:


> In amongst all the TJ Maxx INOX mania, has anyone spotted a red one?


They have a red one on 6pm.com, but it is $229.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Ebay $15 off $75 on APP ONLY: PSAVEONAPP
> 
> Ends 7pm PST.


**Note this one is NEW not a refurb. I confirmed the code works on the app bringing this down to $84.99 shipped which is not bad at all!
Same seller has other stuff as well so happy hunting.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/112150729894


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

NOT A DEAL:

Bit the bullet on the INOX. Took it off the bracelet and squeezed on my Hexa Osprey blue rubber. Looks the part. Worth the $129. Thanks for the heads up!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

We are all slacking. No one noticed that the Alpina Alpiner Automatic Model AL-525B4E6 is Deal of the Day $399 at Gemnation. Less than 12 hours left to go: 
Alpina Alpiner Automatic Men's Watch Model: AL-525B4E6









Everyone must be flush with their BF/holiday watch purchases and tired of looking for deals.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Edox Men's Les Vauberts Watch 70172-3A-ABN, swiss quartz, 39mm x 9mm, 50m WR, sapphire crystal, *$149* at Ashford, $316 on Amazon, $241 on ebay (after Ashford).

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/edox/les-vauberts/70172-3A-ABN.pid










Ashford also has this listed on ebay at the same price, in case you can get some discounts there (the $15 off $75 is over, I guess);
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Edox-Les-Vauberts-Mens-Quartz-Watch-70172-3A-ABN-/161989237696


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> We are all slacking. No one noticed that the Alpina Alpiner Automatic Model AL-525B4E6 is Deal of the Day $399 at Gemnation. Less than 12 hours left to go:
> Alpina Alpiner Automatic Men's Watch Model: AL-525B4E6
> 
> View attachment 12753363
> ...


Because it's not an INOX, lol!


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

GRAF ZEPPELIN AUTOMATIC, DATE WATCH WITH RADIANT BROWN DIAL #7656-3 Amazon
$199


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Happened to be near a TJMaxx today and stopped in - found a Sea Force chrono for $49. I need another watch like I need another hole in my head, so under the tree it goes.


----------



## cychalen (Dec 4, 2017)

NOT A DEAL.

Merry Xmas to all deal hunters and especially to OP, this just arrived thanks to you. Very happy with this purchase.


----------



## Defo (Dec 21, 2017)

A whole lot of Swatch watches are currently on eBay for less than $10. https://www.ebay.com/b/Swatch-Wristwatches/31387/bn_3002078?rt=nc&_sop=15


----------



## Defo (Dec 21, 2017)

I saw some Seiko 5 watches here $52 usd.

for https://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=sr_nr_p...nk&qid=1514121254&low-price=66.01&high-price=


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Defo said:


> A whole lot of Swatch watches are currently on eBay for less than $10. https://www.ebay.com/b/Swatch-Wristwatches/31387/bn_3002078?rt=nc&_sop=15


FYI. Usually, in this thread, we only post eBay links if they are "buy it now" or "make an offer." I believe the watches you're referring to require bids, so they could end up at any price. Also, it deters people from promoting their own sales.


----------



## Gorem (Apr 22, 2016)

Defo said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/DAISO-Japa...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> DAISO Japan BluePlanet A Digital Watch (White)
> 
> Only $6, plain minimilist watch from Japan with free shipping.


this watch is selling at Daiso (Singapore) for approx. US$1.50


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

I know this is older but was it on clearance or was that the regular price? I just saw one but it was at 299 which is not such a great deal.



achernob said:


> Went over to my local TJ Maxx in search of the Victorinox as a Xmas gift for my brother. They didn't have any (Palatine, IL).
> 
> Had a ton of Citizens. Didn't look to deep. Got hooked by this Promaster for only $179! Even had the dive tank box!
> 
> ...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

kl884347 said:


> I know this is older but was it on clearance or was that the regular price? I just saw one but it was at 299 which is not such a great deal.


As of this morning at 7:30am, one of these was still available at the TJ Maxx on Richmond Avenue near the Galleria in Houston.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Not a deal.
Went to my local TJMaxx just to kill time and get out of the house. Walked to the watch counter. And there it was, the only one all shiny and new. The shrink wrap was still on the bracelet. I didn't even try it on. I bought it on the spot. Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Not a deal.
> Went to my local TJMaxx just to kill time and get out of the house. Walked to the watch counter. And there it was, the only one all shiny and new. The shrink wrap was still on the bracelet. I didn't even try it on. I bought it on the spot. Merry Christmas to me.


And a Very Merry Christmas to you and all the other great contributors to this thread.

Best regards to all,
MacInFl (glass of Ardbeg in hand, temporarily Deep 'n the Heart of Texas)


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Too far back to find the post, but thanks to the one who posted this $13 (I think) silicone watch strap. It fits the black dial Inox quite nicely, is comfortable to wear and sturdily constructed.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

I haven't kept up with every page. So apologies if this has already been posted...

EBATES is giving 15% on Rakuten Global Market.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

3WR said:


> I haven't kept up with every page. So apologies if this has already been posted...
> 
> EBATES is giving 15% on Rakuten Global Market.
> 
> View attachment 12754937


This would make the seiko sbdc053 around $519


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Not a deal.
> Went to my local TJMaxx just to kill time and get out of the house. Walked to the watch counter. And there it was, the only one all shiny and new. The shrink wrap was still on the bracelet. I didn't even try it on. I bought it on the spot. Merry Christmas to me.


Where are you guys getting these from?

My local TJ Max has nothing but horrible Michael Khors fashion watches and 55mm Diesel monstrosities.


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

Itubij said:


> Too far back to find the post, but thanks to the one who posted this $13 (I think) silicone watch strap. It fits the black dial Inox quite nicely, is comfortable to wear and sturdily constructed.


Got a link? Looks great.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

3WR said:


> I haven't kept up with every page. So apologies if this has already been posted...
> 
> EBATES is giving 15% on Rakuten Global Market.
> 
> View attachment 12754937


I ordered the new 2017 enamel dial Seiko Presage for under $600 net after points and cash back. Almost 50% off MSRP.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/quelleheure/item/sarx049/

One man makes all of Seiko's enamel dials, and he can only make 200-250 per month. I love when people still make things the "right" way.
Mastering the Craft through the Unity of the Mind, Eyes, and Body | Toki-no-Waza The Artisan of Time｜SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

EBay Australia has a 10% discount site wide for Boxing Day. "PUNCH".

Looks like the usual conditions apply.

Enjoy! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Where are you guys getting these from?
> 
> My local TJ Max has nothing but horrible Michael Khors fashion watches and 55mm Diesel monstrosities.


This was the first INOX I've come across since these started popping up on the thread by members finding them in their local stores. Luckily it was the blue one, my favorite color. You just need to keep checking. I'm sure they will make it to your store(s) eventually.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Where are you guys getting these from?
> 
> My local TJ Max has nothing but horrible Michael Khors fashion watches and 55mm Diesel monstrosities.


Keep checking, if one made it to my local store (that looks like a Dollar General btw), one or more should eventually make it to your store.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seeking an affordable, reputable, tritium automatic, I've enjoyed turning up old Android watches.


IIRC Aragon used to be Android... so, you could seek current Aragon's instead.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> EBay Australia has a 10% discount site wide for Boxing Day. "PUNCH".
> 
> Looks like the usual conditions apply.
> 
> ...


I like that they have a sense of humor about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck my Fife (Oct 17, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Keep checking, if one made it to my local store (that looks like a Dollar General btw), one or more should eventually make it to your store.


I check the one by my house (Gilbert, AZ) periodically and for the last 3 visits, I've noticed that they had the same exact stuff. I asked about when they get shipments of new stuff and the lady at the jewelry counter said to not expect to see anything new until January


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Where are you guys getting these from?
> 
> My local TJ Max has nothing but horrible Michael Khors fashion watches and 55mm Diesel monstrosities.


A week ago my TJ Maxx had at least 6 INOX. I walked out with a green. Went back 2 nights ago and they had cleared out all the Citizens/victorinox/Bulovas and the case was filled with hideous Invictas and Diesels. I think you just have to be persistent and have luck with timing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Racer-X said:


> Got a link? Looks great.


Here.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005EJG5U...c=1&coliid=I2B17TQACBQ75Z&colid=22S2GDSUQFW1L


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

RyanD said:


> I ordered the new 2017 enamel dial Seiko Presage for under $600 net after points and cash back. Almost 50% off MSRP.
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/quelleheure/item/sarx049/
> 
> ...


How many does he do at once to come out with about 8 per day? I have read that _grand feu _dialshave a 90% failure rate so 10 out of ever 100 survive.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On the NFL network TV channel, saw a commercial for TOM, Touch Of Modern selling lots of stuff, imcluding watches.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> On the NFL network TV channel, saw a commercial for TOM, Touch Of Modern selling lots of stuff, imcluding watches.


ToM used to advertise on podcasts like Penn's Sunday School. Haven't heard one in a while though.


----------



## Defo (Dec 21, 2017)

Here is a nice watch, i think you all will like the basic design.










https://www..........s.com/item/Wil...4770ba51&transAbTest=ae803_5&rmStoreLevelAB=5


----------



## Defo (Dec 21, 2017)

website is ali express

https://www.ali express.com/item/Willby-Women-s-Fashion-Retro-Faux-leather-Small-Dial-Quartz-Watch-170208-Drop-Shipping/32790353223.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10068_10130_10345_10342_10547_10343_51102_10340_10548_10341_10609_10541_10084_10083_10139_10307_10312_10059_10313_10314_10534_100031_10604_10103_10605_10594_10142_10107-10152,searchweb201603_12,ppcSwitch_5&algo_expid=5a7cc8a4-edaa-4d9f-ba6c-57df4770ba51-39&algo_pvid=5a7cc8a4-edaa-4d9f-ba6c-57df4770ba51&transAbTest=ae803_5&rmStoreLevelAB=5


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

you mean https://www..........s.com/item/Willby-Women-s-Fashion-Retro-Faux-leather-Small-Dial-Quartz-Watch-170208-Drop-Shipping/32790353223.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10068_10130_10345_10342_10547_10343_51102_10340_10548_10341_10609_10541_10084_10083_10139_10307_10312_10059_10313_10314_10534_100031_10604_10103_10605_10594_10142_10107-10152,searchweb201603_12,ppcSwitch_5&algo_expid=5a7cc8a4-edaa-4d9f-ba6c-57df4770ba51-39&algo_pvid=5a7cc8a4-edaa-4d9f-ba6c-57df4770ba51&transAbTest=ae803_5&rmStoreLevelAB=5






I rather like this one


----------



## Defo (Dec 21, 2017)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> you mean https://www..........s.com/item/Willby-Women-s-Fashion-Retro-Faux-leather-Small-Dial-Quartz-Watch-170208-Drop-Shipping/32790353223.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10068_10130_10345_10342_10547_10343_51102_10340_10548_10341_10609_10541_10084_10083_10139_10307_10312_10059_10313_10314_10534_100031_10604_10103_10605_10594_10142_10107-10152,searchweb201603_12,ppcSwitch_5&algo_expid=5a7cc8a4-edaa-4d9f-ba6c-57df4770ba51-39&algo_pvid=5a7cc8a4-edaa-4d9f-ba6c-57df4770ba51&transAbTest=ae803_5&rmStoreLevelAB=5
> View attachment 12755475
> I rather like this one


no, that is a completely different watch than what i posted, you can compare the pictures and check.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Racer-X said:


> Got a link? Looks great.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005EJG5UQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

was showing only one 22mm in the black with red stitch...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Defo said:


> website is ali express
> 
> https://www.ali express.com/item/Willby-Women-s-Fashion-Retro-Faux-leather-Small-Dial-Quartz-Watch-170208-Drop-Shipping/32790353223.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10068_10130_10345_10342_10547_10343_51102_10340_10548_10341_10609_10541_10084_10083_10139_10307_10312_10059_10313_10314_10534_100031_10604_10103_10605_10594_10142_10107-10152,searchweb201603_12,ppcSwitch_5&algo_expid=5a7cc8a4-edaa-4d9f-ba6c-57df4770ba51-39&algo_pvid=5a7cc8a4-edaa-4d9f-ba6c-57df4770ba51&transAbTest=ae803_5&rmStoreLevelAB=5


Theres ali express threads for this type of junk.
cheers


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Theres ali express threads for this type of junk.
> cheers


No need for this. *Be nice, it's Christmas.* Try this instead:

_Hey, you might not be aware, but there's a thread specifically for Ali Express deals. Here's a link:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489.html_


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> No need for this. *Be nice, it's Christmas.* Try this instead:
> 
> _Hey, you might not be aware, but there's a thread specifically for Ali Express deals. Here's a link:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489.html_


Thanks for the advice, ali express watches for $2 are not deals, they are junk, wading through new posters or anybody putting that junk in here is a joke, especially when theres ali express threads going, one wouldnt recommend that stuff to their worst enemy let alone watch enthusiasts on a forum.
Cheers and happy xmas.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Actually $2 Aliexprs watches are not junk any more than a Bic cigarette lighter is junk - its disposable and not to be confused with a Zippo or a Ronson lighter 8)


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

Mechanicalworld said:


> This would make the seiko sbdc053 around $519


If one was available, I'd be sorely tempted to jump on it. There are a couple 051s available at ~$650 after cash back, but the black doesn't move me as much as that blue. The blue samurai, with the waffle dial, doesn't quite scratch that itch for me, either, but a couple of those are available at under $300 with the ebates offer.



RyanD said:


> I ordered the new 2017 enamel dial Seiko Presage for under $600 net after points and cash back. Almost 50% off MSRP.
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/quelleheure/item/sarx049/
> 
> ...


Awesome - post pics when it arrives. The SARW035, with the power reserve and date sub-dial, is on my short list.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Touch of Modern is running their store credit promotion again today, which appears to be $25 for each $100 spent with a $300 maximum credit. I don't see this mentioned anywhere on their site, but the credit appears in your cart when you add merchandise with the note below (need to register for access):

*TOUCH OF MODERN STORE CREDIT
The more you spend, the more you earn! Credit will be added to your TouchOfModern account.
Credits are available when the order ships or after 30 days, whichever occurs first.*


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Tissot PR100 Automatic on ToM for $229.99 before cashback. This makes for a deal when you factor in $50 ToM store credit - netting in at $174.39 shipped after cashback and store credits.

Although it's a low grade version, this watch is running a 2824 instead of the powermatic movement.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ac4845/tissot-pr100-mechanical-t0494071603100








Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Tissot PR100 Automatic on ToM for $229.99 before cashback. This makes for a deal when you factor in $50 ToM store credit - netting in at $174.39 after cashback and store credits.
> 
> Although it's a low grade version, this watch is running a 2824 instead of the powermatic movement.
> 
> ...


And a better deal - the Tissot Bridgeport Automatic nets in at $289.64 shipped - considering the use of the 2892 movement

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...5/tissot-bridgeport-mechanical-t0454071605300









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Merry Christmas to u all

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Fossil straps are on sale again, many for $8 (normally $15-$25).

https://www.fossil.com/us/en/men/sale/watches.orderBy3.pageSize208.html

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Defo (Dec 21, 2017)

I found a small swatch style watch here, $2:

If you are going to pay $50 for a cheap plastic swiss made watch you might as well pay $2 instead and spend the $48 on something else.

https://www.ali express.com/item/Reloj-Hot-Sale-Fashion-Simple-Girlfriend-Watch-Small-Fresh-Soft-Girl-Watch-Leisure-Watches-Free-Shipping/32783668832.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10068_10130_10342_10547_10343_51102_10340_10548_10341_10609_10084_10083_10139_10307_10312_10059_10313_10314_10534_100031_10604_10103_10605_10594_10142_10107,searchweb201603_12,ppcSwitch_5&algo_expid=fcf3333f-2a0b-4986-99c6-ecc19eb45073-27&algo_pvid=fcf3333f-2a0b-4986-99c6-ecc19eb45073&transAbTest=ae803_5&rmStoreLevelAB=5


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

PeekPoke said:


> Fossil straps are on sale again, many for $8 (normally $15-$25).
> 
> https://www.fossil.com/us/en/men/sale/watches.orderBy3.pageSize208.html
> 
> Merry Christmas, everyone!


Thanks, any extra promo codes? Last time I got a strap on sale + a 25% off code that was posted here. An even better deal.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Wutch said:


> Awesome - post pics when it arrives. The SARW035, with the power reserve and date sub-dial, is on my short list.


Should be under $800 shipped after cash back.
https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/phaze-one/item/sarw035/


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Solid 18K gold FC for $1999 + $300 credit. I had a similar model with a white dial, and it was gorgeous.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...nstant-classics-slimline-automatic-fc-316c5b9


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tissot automatic COSC chronometer ETA 2824-2 for $519.99 + $125 credit.

Giving Assistant is showing 7% cash back at ToM, and I don't see any exclusions.
https://givingassistant.org/coupon-codes/touchofmodern.com

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...4845/tissot-t-tempo-mechanical-t0604081105100


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Momentum Flatline - sapphire quartz, for $70 on amazon, I think is a good deal (already have one, I'd get another if this one was a black dial), 
also some other good Momentum deals too, like titanium atlas for $66 and stainless base layer for $55)
https://www.amazon.com/Momentum-Swi...ID=6358540011&psd=1&refinements=p_89:Momentum


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Greggg3 said:


> Momentum Flatline - sapphire quartz, for $70 on amazon, I think is a good deal (already have one, I'd get another if this one was a black dial),
> also some other good Momentum deals too, like titanium atlas for $66 and stainless base layer for $55)
> https://www.amazon.com/Momentum-Swi...ID=6358540011&psd=1&refinements=p_89:Momentum


Must have only been one at that price because it's now showing $195


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Victorinox automatic on stainless mesh bracelet for $189.00 on the 'bay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Swiss-Army...-241587-/182627851532?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

ToxicNatos Holiday Sale

https://www.toxicnatos.com/


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Does anyone know if TOM will consider honouring their rebate offer when you bought a watch within a few days of the rebate offer going live, the same watch is still available, and they haven't even processed your order yet?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Solid 18K gold FC for $1999 + $300 credit. I had a similar model with a white dial, and it was gorgeous.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...nstant-classics-slimline-automatic-fc-316c5b9


Was seriously considering this one, but a search shows up the same model (18k, black dial, model FC-316C5B9) for sale at CWS for around $180 cheaper at $1508.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...s-fc316c5b9-slimline-18k-rose-gold-watch.html


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Does anyone know if TOM will consider honouring their rebate offer when you bought a watch within a few days of the rebate offer going live, the same watch is still available, and they haven't even processed your order yet?


Cancel and reorder?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Cancel and reorder?


Thought about it, but given it's the holiday period I'd be concerned that the order would end up processing before they cancel it, and I'll be stuck with 2 watches.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Thought about it, but given it's the holiday period I'd be concerned that the order would end up processing before they cancel it, and I'll be stuck with 2 watches.


 My experience with Touch Of Modern is that they're pretty good when it comes to customer service although they are VERY slow in processing orders... So maybe you can submit a claim to cancel

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

Cobia said:


> Thanks for the advice, ali express watches for $2 are not deals, they are junk, wading through new posters or anybody putting that junk in here is a joke, especially when theres ali express threads going, one wouldnt recommend that stuff to their worst enemy let alone watch enthusiasts on a forum.
> Cheers and happy xmas.


On the cans, are we?


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> RyanD said:
> 
> 
> > Solid 18K gold FC for $1999 + $300 credit. I had a similar model with a white dial, and it was gorgeous.
> ...


OOS now.


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Thanks for the advice, ali express watches for $2 are not deals, they are junk, wading through new posters or anybody putting that junk in here is a joke, especially when theres ali express threads going, one wouldnt recommend that stuff to their worst enemy let alone watch enthusiasts on a forum.
> Cheers and happy xmas.


Maybe if you wrote DW or some other fashion brand on the dial you would feel better about it - but it's pretty much the same "junk" as you call it. Feel free to pass over these treads without being so hostile


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Thanks for the advice, ali express watches for $2 are not deals, they are junk, wading through new posters or anybody putting that junk in here is a joke, especially when theres ali express threads going, one wouldnt recommend that stuff to their worst enemy let alone watch enthusiasts on a forum.
> Cheers and happy xmas.


+1, Not sure why these "individuals" feel the need to show off their trash around here. If I had to guess though, I'd say it's a cry for attention and acceptance.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

AJ_Atlanta said:


> Maybe if you wrote DW or some other fashion brand on the dial you would feel better about it - but it's pretty much the same "junk" as you call it. Feel free to pass over these treads without being so hostile


I vote for the cheap ali express watch listings to go in the ali express thread. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489.html

Well, unless it's a model that other WUS members have purchased and have determined is a good deal. But otherwise, the "I saw this watch out of the 477,00 others on Ali Express and like it, therefore it must be good deal" doesn't seem to qualify as a "deal" to me. And yes, a search for "watch" on Ali Express returns over 477,00 items, which indicates that anyone who insists that they are (a) _all junk_ (b) _all not junk, _or (c)_ all the same as something else _should learn what a statistical sample is. ;-)


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

francobollo said:


> On the cans, are we?


Im not a drinker thanks mate, just calling a spade a spade, i dont require drinks to do that, but happy new year..

Deal for any Aussie readers, ebay AU has 10% off everything site wide with minimum $75 spend, code is PUNCH.

cheers


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's Classic Maverick GS Watch; 241434-SD; "Store Display. Pristine Condition - Never Worn. Original Box, Original Manual, Ashford 1 Year Warranty." *$159*. This model was on Ashford four weeks ago new for $165. Now $243 on Ashford, $425 on ebay. So, in case you wanted one for Christmas but ended up on the naughty list:

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/victorinox-swiss-army/classic/classic-maverick-gs/241434-SD.pid


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> I vote for the cheap ali express watch listings to go in the ali express thread.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489.html
> 
> Well, unless it's a model that other WUS members have purchased and have determined is a good deal. But otherwise, the "I saw this watch out of the 477,00 others on Ali Express and like it, therefore it must be good deal" doesn't seem to qualify as a "deal" to me. And yes, a search for "watch" on Ali Express returns over 477,00 items, which indicates that anyone who insists that they are (a) _all junk_ (b) _all not junk, _or (c)_ all the same as something else _should learn what a statistical sample is. ;-)


Here here, Ali, gearbest and all the like chinese sites in this thread is just too much, its just not funny anymore, expecially when there is two ali threads, the best and worst of ali.

I think an extra sub forum called ultra affordables would be a great idea for the forum.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Im not a drinker thanks mate, just calling a spade a spade, i dont require drinks to do that, but happy new year..
> 
> Deal for any Aussie readers, ebay AU has 10% off everything site wide with minimum $75 spend, code is PUNCH.
> 
> cheers


PUNCH code was already posted, two pages before the ali express post. If you don't like what you see or "deals" that don't apply to you then skip over it. No need to slam on people for the deals they post as what they post are deals to them as well as to other people. A watch that costs 50 cents to make selling for $2 that is normally $10 is as good a deal as one that costs $50 to make selling for $300 that is normally $700. Most of the posts on this thread have nothing to do with watch deals anyway.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Pasquale Bruni Uomo Stainless Steel Swiss Made Automatic Men's Watch 00MA33, 40mm x 15mm, sapphire crystal, 50m WR, "Swiss Automatic ETA" movement, *$300*. $500 on Amazon, $800 on ebay. I dig the soap bar / '90s Taurus vibe (noted earlier).

Upscale has four other similar models at this price on their sale page.

https://www.upscaletime.com/product...-steel-swiss-made-automatic-mens-watch-00ma33


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

impetusera said:


> PUNCH code was already posted, two pages before the ali express post. If you don't like what you see or "deals" that don't apply to you then skip over it. No need to slam on people for the deals they post as what they post are deals to them as well as to other people. A watch that costs 50 cents to make selling for $2 that is normally $10 is as good a deal as one that costs $50 to make selling for $300 that is normally $700. Most of the posts on this thread have nothing to do with watch deals anyway.


Lol.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I'll never understand what's so difficult about scrolling through things that don't interest you in this thread. Perspective: Today is the 359th day of the year and this thread has 1831 pages. That's an average of just over 5 pages a day. Are you seriously *****ing about a couple of posts that you might have to scroll through within 5 pages? If this thread averaged 25 pages a day and 20% of the posts were 'ignore' material, then yeah. *But were talking literally seconds of inconvenience.* This of course is not considering the time invested in *****ing, which is completely under your control. Grow up fellas, and get some perspective.


----------



## quarzaro (Feb 2, 2016)

impetusera said:


> PUNCH code was already posted, two pages before the ali express post. If you don't like what you see or "deals" that don't apply to you then skip over it. No need to slam on people for the deals they post as what they post are deals to them as well as to other people. A watch that costs 50 cents to make selling for $2 that is normally $10 is as good a deal as one that costs $50 to make selling for $300 that is normally $700. Most of the posts on this thread have nothing to do with watch deals anyway.


I honestly don't think it is. What many people forget is that you can only have "use"of this super affordable deals, since shipping costs are zero or almost zero. This is only possible because China was declared a developing country by the universal postal union. But in reality the postal office of your country pays the difference to the real sending costs.

So, everytime you order some 2$ product on alibaba because with that price it doesn't matter for you, if you are not going to wear it or it breaks after two month, everyone else pays your bills and it is ecologically nonsense too.
Is your 10$ watch still a deal when shipping costs 15$?

Without subsidized shipping it wouldn't make any sense sending 5$ products around the world.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Lol.


Not sure what you find funny. Personally I skip over the Chinese stuff but have bought one once based on the look of it for $12 shipped. It was a well put together solid feeling watch that functioned perfectly. The packaging was no different than any mid range Swiss watch. I'm sure some of them turn out to be cheap Chinese crap just the same as there's some expensive Swiss crap. Everyone gets a dud now and then regardless of price point. Fact is this is a bargain thread in an affordables forum, everyone has their own definition of affordable.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

20% off Rakuten US site with code YEAREND20 starting at midnight PST. Max discount $40.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> I'll never understand what's so difficult about scrolling through things that don't interest you in this thread. Perspective: Today is the 359th day of the year and this thread has 1831 pages. That's an average of just over 5 pages a day. Are you seriously *****ing about a couple of posts that you might have to scroll through within 5 pages? If this thread averaged 25 pages a day and 20% of the posts were 'ignore' material, then yeah. *But were talking literally seconds of inconvenience.* This of course is not considering the time invested in *****ing, which is completely under your control. Grow up fellas, and get some perspective.


Yes dad.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

quarzaro said:


> I honestly don't think it is. What many people forget is that you can only have "use"of this super affordable deals, since shipping costs are zero or almost zero. This is only possible because China was declared a developing country by the universal postal union. But in reality the postal office of your country pays the difference to the real sending costs.
> 
> So, everytime you order some 2$ product on alibaba because with that price it doesn't matter for you, if you are not going to wear it or it breaks after two month, everyone else pays your bills and it is ecologically nonsense too.
> Is your 10$ watch still a deal when shipping costs 15$?
> ...


Holy smokes!

"In 2011, the U.S. Postal Service made special agreements with the national postal carriers of China and Hong Kong (and subsequently South Korea and Singapore) to allow tracking-enabled packages not exceeding 36" or weighing over 4.4 pounds to be sent to the U.S. for extremely low rates. They called this shipping option the ePacket, and the rates are so low that it's cheaper to ship small parcels from China to an American city than it is to send that same parcel domestically. ..."

"This state of affairs also makes Chinese merchants virtually immune to returns from U.S. customers, turning international e-commerce into a one-way street. As this unfortunate eBay shopper found out the hard way: 'I bought an item from a seller in Hong Kong for $6 and $1.50 shipping. The item was broken so the seller told me to return for refund. The shipping weight is 5 ounces. To ship from the US to Hong Kong with the cheapest USPS service that has delivery confirmation (priority international) it will cost $34.87. To ship 1st class without tracking it will cost $11.48. ...'"

From: https://www.forbes.com/sites/wadesh...-commerce-merchants-to-ship-to-the-usa-cheap/


----------



## quarzaro (Feb 2, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Holy smokes!
> 
> "In 2011, the U.S. Postal Service made special agreements with the national postal carriers of China and Hong Kong (and subsequently South Korea and Singapore) to allow tracking-enabled packages not exceeding 36" or weighing over 4.4 pounds to be sent to the U.S. for extremely low rates. They called this shipping option the ePacket, and the rates are so low that it's cheaper to ship small parcels from China to an American city than it is to send that same parcel domestically. ..."
> 
> ...


Exactly, this really has some not so good effects on your economy and environment.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

quarzaro said:


> I honestly don't think it is. What many people forget is that you can only have "use"of this super affordable deals, since shipping costs are zero or almost zero. This is only possible because China was declared a developing country by the universal postal union. But in reality the postal office of your country pays the difference to the real sending costs.
> 
> So, everytime you order some 2$ product on alibaba because with that price it doesn't matter for you, if you are not going to wear it or it breaks after two month, everyone else pays your bills and it is ecologically nonsense too.
> Is your 10$ watch still a deal when shipping costs 15$?
> ...


https://about.usps.com/news/national-releases/2011/pr11_037.htm
https://epacketexpress.com/epacket-shipping-countries-how-long/

USPS initiated and apparently 35 countries accepting epacket delivery from China. Personally for me if I buy direct from China it's a last resort option. It's slower than slow and you're correct it's cost prohibitive to send anything back. Generally any international shipping from the US is cost prohibitive, even domestic shipping can be. The one China watch I bought was through Amazon, prime eligible and shipped from one of their US based warehouses.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Glycine Men's 42mm Combat Sub Swiss Made Automatic Sapphire Crystal Polyurethane Strap Watch, model GL-3908.15A.B.D8, 42mm x 11mm, *$400 + $12 S&H*.

Glycine Men's 42mm Combat Sub Swiss Made Automatic Sapphire Crystal Polyurethane Strap Watch


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

impetusera said:


> A watch that costs 50 cents to make selling for $2 that is normally $10 is as good a deal as one that costs $50 to make selling for $300 that is normally $700. Most of the posts on this thread have nothing to do with watch deals anyway.


Not if you have no idea of the quality of the watch. Hey, it looked cool on ali express and was $3, so it must be a bargain. Really? TOFTT, and after you get it and see that it works for more than a week and can speak of the build quality and finish, then maybe come tell us if its a bargain.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

blackberrycubed said:


> ...
> 
> Glycine Airman Automatic Men's Blue Leather Watch Item No. GL0062
> 
> ...


This Jomashop sale is still on. Three colorways: blue, white and black. $544 at Amazon, $600 at watchgooroo:


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> This Jomashop sale is still on. Three colorways: blue, white and black. $544 at Amazon, $600 at watchgooroo:


FYI, I sent an offer of $350 to watchgooro and they replied back with $399. So I think Jomashop is still better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Not A Deal

Bummer I figured it was the Chinese government incentivizing trade by subsidizing those epackets. I had no idea it was us. How dumb. That makes zero sense. So not only you make incredibly cheap stuff but now you take away the last job (at the dollar store) so we can pay you to ship it here for basically free. Totally absurd.


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

quarzaro said:


> Exactly, this really has some not so good effects on your economy and environment.


We actually have much bigger problems with our economy. We just aren't allowed to talk about it.

Back to the deals: Has anyone used the 15% ebates cashback on Global Rakuten? What is the typical shipping cost of a watch from Japan (to the US)? When they had the 20% deal around Black Friday, shipping was free; however, I tried to order a watch and the initial shipping cost entered was way off of what each seller has estimated. I'm trying to get an accurate picture before I order a watch since shipping is not free this time around. Most sites have watches listed as .5kg, which, according to their estimates, means a cost of around $17-20. However, the shipping cost I was quoted on Black Friday (before being removed) was closer to $850. Yes, you read that correctly. So I'm confused.


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

patrolmi said:


> Not A Deal
> 
> Bummer I figured it was the Chinese government incentivizing trade by subsidizing those epackets. I had no idea it was us. How dumb. That makes zero sense. So not only you make incredibly cheap stuff but now you take away the last job (at the dollar store) so we can pay you to ship it here for basically free. Totally absurd.


Apparently, USPS thought they were going to increase revenue through this agreement.
A report from the Inspector General seems to indicate that, due to not properly tracking ePacket costs, they ended up losing money.
https://www.uspsoig.gov/sites/default/files/document-library-files/2015/ms-ar-14-002.pdf

Looks like "Not A Deal" would indeed be a perfect warning in this case.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Wutch said:


> If one was available, I'd be sorely tempted to jump on it. There are a couple 051s available at ~$650 after cash back, but the black doesn't move me as much as that blue. The blue samurai, with the waffle dial, doesn't quite scratch that itch for me, either, but a couple of those are available at under $300 with the ebates offer.


https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/phaze-one/item/sbdc053/

$516 after rebate


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

audio.bill said:


> Touch of Modern is running their store credit promotion again today, which appears to be $25 for each $100 spent with a $300 maximum credit. I don't see this mentioned anywhere on their site, but the credit appears in your cart when you add merchandise with the note below (need to register for access):
> 
> *TOUCH OF MODERN STORE CREDIT
> The more you spend, the more you earn! Credit will be added to your TouchOfModern account.
> Credits are available when the order ships or after 30 days, whichever occurs first.*


This promotion is no longer active. :-(


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

Amazon Daily Deal on Pelican cases. Make your own watch box.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

Cobia said:


> I think an extra sub forum called ultra affordables would be a great idea for the forum.


These posts could also go in the Chinese Watches sub.


----------



## SpeedyFreak (Dec 23, 2017)

Ossamanity said:


> FYI, I sent an offer of $350 to watchgooro and they replied back with $399. So I think Jomashop is still better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi I have just bought the GMT version of this Airman with blue dial on jomashop too.

Sent from my CPH1613 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Strapsco offers 20-40% off based on the value of your purchase. Shipping included.


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

Mechanicalworld said:


> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/phaze-one/item/sbdc053/
> 
> $516 after rebate


Gone - I guess I've gotta be faster!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> FYI, I sent an offer of $350 to watchgooro and they replied back with $399. So I think Jomashop is still better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send 375$ to gooro and send a link to jomashop. They matched it for me that way. I like buying from gooro, my 3rd purchase, all are good. Never dealt with joma but still


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Penfold36 said:


> We actually have much bigger problems with our economy. We just aren't allowed to talk about it.
> 
> Back to the deals: Has anyone used the 15% ebates cashback on Global Rakuten? What is the typical shipping cost of a watch from Japan (to the US)? When they had the 20% deal around Black Friday, shipping was free; however, I tried to order a watch and the initial shipping cost entered was way off of what each seller has estimated. I'm trying to get an accurate picture before I order a watch since shipping is not free this time around. Most sites have watches listed as .5kg, which, according to their estimates, means a cost of around $17-20. However, the shipping cost I was quoted on Black Friday (before being removed) was closer to $850. Yes, you read that correctly. So I'm confused.


I ordered a Seiko through Global Rakuten last week with the 15% promotion. Shipping cost was 2690 yen = about $25.

The watch shipped yesterday but it has not shown up yet in my Ebates account..


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

Might have missed this in my scrolling, and there are probably enough people eyeballing Amazon for it to not matter, but they have at least one colorway of the AE1200 for under $15 on Prime. I just grabbed one.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0094B79PA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Check your messages for 10% eBay bucks $50 minimum


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xer (Dec 26, 2017)

Hello

I found this longings gold watch for only $241 canadian dollars: police auctionscanada.com/Listing/Details/17000911/Longines-Les-Grandes-Classiques-Automatic-Wrist-Watch-147112F


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

Xer said:


> Hello
> 
> I found this longings gold watch for only $241 canadian dollars: police auctionscanada.com/Listing/Details/17000911/Longines-Les-Grandes-Classiques-Automatic-Wrist-Watch-147112F


FYI, that's for an auction so it's not a "deal" by the intent of this thread . We don't post eBay auctions unless the 'Buy it Now' is enabled, and that price is a good deal. Otherwise, there's no way to know the final price and whether that price is going to be a deal.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Timex Expedition Sierra TW4B016009J from Amazon for $63.95, Prime shipping & free returns.

https://www.amazon.com/Timex-TW4B01...id=1514309498&sr=8-1&keywords=timex+TW4B01600









Bouncing between $62.95 and $63.95 since 12/23. Today it's $63.95 but still the best price I could find by $20 for this 30 minute chronograph with steel case and 100M WR.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

CDawson said:


> FYI, that's for an auction so it's not a "deal" by the intent of this thread . We don't post eBay auctions unless the 'Buy it Now' is enabled, and that price is a good deal. Otherwise, there's no way to know the final price and whether that price is going to be a deal.


Also, there's no way to know if somebody has their eye on it. Then if we post the auction, it may draw more bidders and drive up the price. It can inadvertently be a dick move.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Bulova Accu-Swiss A-15 triple crown with SW-200 and boxed double doomed sapphire for $250. This was my second major watch purchase but I traded it soon after... Kinda miss it. Think if you savages don't buy all 36 by my paycheck I'll pick one up again. This watch has a lot of history behind it and is extremely well (Swiss) made. Edit: also they're an AD

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262638063770









Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> I'll never understand what's so difficult about scrolling through things that don't interest you in this thread. Perspective: Today is the 359th day of the year and this thread has 1831 pages. That's an average of just over 5 pages a day. Are you seriously *****ing about a couple of posts that you might have to scroll through within 5 pages? If this thread averaged 25 pages a day and 20% of the posts were 'ignore' material, then yeah. *But were talking literally seconds of inconvenience.* This of course is not considering the time invested in *****ing, which is completely under your control. Grow up fellas, and get some perspective.


You VASTLY underestimate the sense of entitlement that's pervasive in the world today.


----------



## Xer (Dec 26, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Haha talk about passive aggressive, leave your snowflake nonsense for somebody else, calling $10 ali watches junk is hardly hostile, grow up.
> 
> Watches that cost 50c to make are pure junk and those entire ali threads with all the talk of fakes, watches with fake histories, fake advertising like binger are a disgrace and are a blight on the hobby, its not hostile to state that.
> 
> ...


It is just a watch, doesn't matter if it sells for $10 or $1000, marketing has got you brainwashed.


----------



## Xer (Dec 26, 2017)

*Seiko Men's 'RECRAFT SERIES' Automatic Stainless Steel and Leather Casual Watch (Model: SNKP27)*

save 47%

amazon .ca/Seiko-RECRAFT-Automatic-Stainless-Leather/dp/B071LTYQXL/ref=sr_1_8?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1514314328&sr=1-8&nodeID=7012519011&psd=1&keywords=seiko


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I always receive the eBay bucks offers until today when I actually want to make decent purchase, lol. Wonder if I still may receive it today. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> You VASTLY underestimate the sense of entitlement that's pervasive in the world today.


Entitlement or a nod to forum etiquette?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Seiko SKX007 is $152 with 20% discount at Rakuten, doesn't include 2% CB at Ebates. About as low as these have been recently. Fulfilled by Passthewatch, but I'm not familiar with them.

edit: $1 more from Jomashop via Rakuten.

https://www.rakuten.com/search/seiko%20skx007/594/


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

pb9610 said:


> Entitlement or a nod to forum etiquette?


WTW got it right.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Since so many have posted Victorinox Inox deals, I thought I'd let any Indiana-area WISes know that there is a blue Inox at the Noblesville TJ Maxx for $129. No bezel protector though.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

G Shock GW6900 is $69 from Rakuten, includes 20% discount but not CB. I've not seen these for less money recently, pretty good for a Solar/atomic beater. Fulfilled by Buy Dig.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/buydig/product/CASGW69001V/


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

*NOT A DEAL*, feel free to scroll past.



Cobia said:


> Haha talk about passive aggressive, leave your snowflake nonsense for somebody else, calling $10 ali watches junk is hardly hostile, grow up.
> 
> Watches that cost 50c to make are pure junk and those entire ali threads with all the talk of fakes, watches with fake histories, fake advertising like binger are a disgrace and are a blight on the hobby, its not hostile to state that.
> 
> ...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

This might be a new all-time low for a Solar/atomic G Shock. Rakuten has the GWM500A for $53 with the 20% discount, before CB. On the smaller size for a G, fulfilled by Beach Audio.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/beachaudio/product/7590357/


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Tudor Black Bay Heritage for $2208 from a Rakuten includes 20% discount, fulfilled by Jomashop. Don't forget 2% CB from Ebates

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/TUD79230B-BKLS/


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

pb9610 said:


> Entitlement or a nod to forum etiquette?


I'd call, "Those deals you're voluntarily providing me are not the deals I like. I want you to post different deals. And rather than simply scroll past your deals that I don't like, I'm going to rail against them, and you," the absolute epitome of entitlement. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Tudor Heritage Ranger 79910 on bracelet is $1,889 with 20% discount from a Rakuten fulfilled by Jomashop.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/TUD79910-BKASSS/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Timberland Men's Multifunction Campton Leather Strap Watch, model TBL13910JSB/02, 46mm, quartz, 100m WR (per ebay listing) *$50*. $130 on ebay, Amazon low is $108 per camel^3.

Amazon has better photos: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EJA1TZW/

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...nction-Campton-Leather-Strap-Watch/1000279898









This isn't a chronograph, so what's with the pushers? Here's a page from the manual:








What bad writing!


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> This might be a new all-time low for a Solar/atomic G Shock. Rakuten has the GWM500A for $53 with the 20% discount, before CB. On the smaller size for a G, fulfilled by Beach Audio.
> 
> https://www.rakuten.com/shop/beachaudio/product/7590357/
> 
> View attachment 12758037


Last week Target had it for $52.49 plus a $10 gift card for spending over $50. Of course, that doesn't do anybody any good this week. So carry on...


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

*Seiko Men's SNK805 (green)
CDN$ 52.99*

*Seiko Men's SNK803 (beige)*
*CDN$ 56.99*

At Amazon CANADA.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Penfold36 said:


> Last week Target had it for $52.49 plus a $10 gift card for spending over $50. Of course, that doesn't do anybody any good this week. So carry on...


As I was typing it I was thinking "someone will find it cheaper" LOL. No problem, still a good price for a nice watch.


----------



## vizsladog (Jan 4, 2009)

Go check your tj maxx. I got this victorinox inox for 129.00! They are still on ebay and amazon for 300.00

https://www.swissarmy.com/us/en/Products/Watches/Mens-Watches/I-N-O-X-/p/241725.1


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mido Baroncelli Heritage for $506 after 20% discount at Rakuten and fulfilled by Jomashop. 39mm step case, 8mm thick, 80 hour reserve.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/MIDO-M0274071605000/


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

vizsladog said:


> Go check your tj maxx. I got this victorinox inox for 129.00! They are still on ebay and amazon for 300.00
> 
> https://www.swissarmy.com/us/en/Products/Watches/Mens-Watches/I-N-O-X-/p/241725.1


Welcome to the party!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

ONEDigitals has the Citizen Eco-Drive semi-perpetual calendar with moonphase, model BU0003-02P, for $214, about $40 less than the next-best price I see.
I like it because it doesn't look like everything else. It has a bit of the Campanola vibe without spending an additional $1,000.

https://www.onedigitals.com/products/citizen-eco-drive-bu0003-02p-bu0002-05p-watch-new-with-tags


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

jcombs1 said:


> Tudor Heritage Ranger 79910 on bracelet is $1,889 with 20% discount from a Rakuten fulfilled by Jomashop.
> 
> https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/TUD79910-BKASSS/
> 
> View attachment 12758071


Unfortunately the Rakuten code is only good for a maximum on $40, so none if these are deals.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## i3rianf (Nov 25, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> Seiko SKX007 is $152 with 20% discount at Rakuten, doesn't include 2% CB at Ebates. About as low as these have been recently. Fulfilled by Passthewatch, but I'm not familiar with them.
> 
> edit: $1 more from Jomashop via Rakuten.











The SKX007 with the jubilee bracelet is only a few dollars more and MrRebates is offer 4% back on Rakuten orders. $158.75 total shipped tax free fulfilled by Passthewatch.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

justin86 said:


> Unfortunately the Rakuten code is only good for a maximum on $40, so none if these are deals.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Well p*ss, devils in the details I guess. Carry on.


----------



## Amon49 (Sep 28, 2014)

vizsladog said:


> Go check your tj maxx. I got this victorinox inox for 129.00! They are still on ebay and amazon for 300.00


Any member of the forum have an easy way to get a green inox in TJMAXX and send it to Florida? 
Fast payment at PayPal. 
I'm traveling, out of the country and those in the classifieds are almost 100% more expensive ... ((((
Thanks!!!

Enviado de meu SM-G950F usando Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> ONEDigitals has the Citizen Eco-Drive semi-perpetual calendar with moonphase, model BU0003-02P, for $214, about $40 less than the next-best price I see.
> I like it because it doesn't look like everything else. It has a bit of the Campanola vibe without spending an additional $1,000.
> 
> https://www.onedigitals.com/products/citizen-eco-drive-bu0003-02p-bu0002-05p-watch-new-with-tags


I really like that mysterious moonphase display and the relief on the dial. I like how the circle on the seconds hand tracks the edge of the 'dome.' It feels like a watch from Tomorrowland. This shot punks the color but shows the relief better:


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Dang tempting!

To me this hits a lot of marks.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Gemnation's Deal of the Day. $829 before any additional discounts or cash back (eBates is 3.5 percent, and BeFrugal is 7 percent; other cash back provider sites may be different):

Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie Men's Watch Model: 112520









For comparative purposes, it is currently $1395 at Jomashop. About 17 hours left to get the deal.

Oh, and I did not cross-shop Ali Express or Gearbest.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

abujordan said:


> Dang tempting!
> 
> To me this hits a lot of marks.
> 
> ...


https://huckberry.com/store/luminox/category/p/52480-luminox-p-38-lightning-automatic

Looks like Luminox 9401. Automatic, Sapphire crystal w/ A/R, unidirectional bezel, screw down caseback, T25 tritium lume, 44mm x 13.1mm, 200m WR, screw down crown. $749 at Amazon.


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> Gemnation's Deal of the Day. $829 before any additional discounts or cash back (eBates is 3.5 percent, and BeFrugal is 7 percent; other cash back provider sites may be different):
> 
> Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie Men's Watch Model: 112520
> 
> ...


I have this watch - wonderful dress item - the strap is fantastic as well.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Since so many have posted Victorinox Inox deals, I thought I'd let any Indiana-area WISes know that there is a blue Inox at the Noblesville TJ Maxx for $129. No bezel protector though.


That's the store I live by! :-!

If they have the bezel protector, it's in the box with the manuals.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Wolf's Black Friday sale is live. My son just bought the 8-piece box for $30. Shipping was free.

https://www.wolf1834.com/category/black-friday/


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Alansmithee said:


> I have this watch - wonderful dress item - the strap is fantastic as well.


Good because I bought one before I posted the deal. The Orient Symphony I bought during Thanksgiving week will be going back to Amazon, I think it is redundant with this one on the way.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

RyanD said:


> That's the store I live by! :-!
> 
> If they have the bezel protector, it's in the box with the manuals.


We should have an Indiana WIS meetup sometime! Anyway, I did ask the lady who put the watch on display and she confirmed that there was no bezel protector in the box, and didn't realize it should have one. Took out the box to check and no luck, so just be aware.

Still a great price for this watch.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Chirv said:


> Bulova Accu-Swiss A-15 triple crown with SW-200 and boxed double doomed sapphire for $250. This was my second major watch purchase but I traded it soon after... Kinda miss it. Think if you savages don't buy all 36 by my paycheck I'll pick one up again. This watch has a lot of history behind it and is extremely well (Swiss) made. Edit: also they're an AD
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262638063770
> 
> ...


Mine just shipped today...I can't wait!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vizsladog (Jan 4, 2009)

Mne was bough tin ocala florida. I will check the tj maxx in the villages to see if they have any


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

abujordan said:


> Dang tempting!
> 
> To me this hits a lot of marks.
> 
> ...


Beware...the build quality isn't there for that price. I ordered one and sent it back the next day. Biggest thing is the play in the bezel, the clicks aren't very satisfying either. The finishing on the case is inconsistent also. The band isn't great. Overall, while it's nice on paper, it's not good in person in my opinion.

Thankfully, they have a good return policy and good customer service.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

dt75 said:


> Mine just shipped today...I can't wait!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm really looking forward to owning one again, but I already have two PVD/DLC aviator or field watches, both of which I don't ever want to get rid of (first mechanical and HS grad present). To buy or not... I still have yet to add a few features to my collection and this wouldn't really be helping.

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> We should have an Indiana WIS meetup sometime! Anyway, I did ask the lady who put the watch on display and she confirmed that there was no bezel protector in the box, and didn't realize it should have one. Took out the box to check and no luck, so just be aware.
> 
> Still a great price for this watch.


Just a heads up for the Victorinox Inox at TJ Maxx, the box for this model is identical to the box for other models, wise to verify that the box you are getting has the correct instructions as well. I've gone through multiple identical boxes with different instruction manuals for other models. The right box had the guard, there was also a box with a guard but no other Inox in stock, someone walked out with the wrong manual.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

dt75 said:


> Beware...the build quality isn't there for that price. I ordered one and sent it back the next day. Biggest thing is the play in the bezel, the clicks aren't very satisfying either. The finishing on the case is inconsistent also. The band isn't great. Overall, while it's nice on paper, it's not good in person in my opinion.
> 
> Thankfully, they have a good return policy and good customer service.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks! saved me the trouble, matches my previous experience with this brand as well. Thanks again.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

cornorama said:


> Thanks! saved me the trouble, matches my previous experience with this brand as well. Thanks again.


I mean don't let me change your decision-making, just be aware you may not be satisfied. I may have gotten a lemon, but I also consider they're heavily discounting these for a reason.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> I really like that mysterious moonphase display and the relief on the dial. I like how the circle on the seconds hand tracks the edge of the 'dome.' It feels like a watch from Tomorrowland. This shot punks the color but shows the relief better:


If that's your wrist what size is your wrist????


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

For those of you trying to get the 20% off capped at $40 on Jomashop through Rakuten, regular Jomashop is running 25 off 300+ and 50 off 1000+ xmas25 and xmas50, expiring today. 

They also have some odder deals, a free Lucien Picard quartz(styles may vary) with an order over $150 with FREELP or a free watch case on orders over 100 with FREECASE.


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> Gemnation's Deal of the Day. $829 before any additional discounts or cash back (eBates is 3.5 percent, and BeFrugal is 7 percent; other cash back provider sites may be different):
> 
> Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie Men's Watch Model: 112520
> 
> ...


Nice deal on an attractive watch! Is it just me but I always expected these to be German made...


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

AJ_Atlanta said:


> Gemnation's Deal of the Day. $829 before any additional discounts or cash back (eBates is 3.5 percent, and BeFrugal is 7 percent; other cash back provider sites may be different):
> Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie Men's Watch Model: 112520
> 
> Nice deal on an attractive watch! Is it just me but I always expected these to be German made...


I'd be ordering this in a heartbeat if I had a smaller wrist, but its 38mm case is just too small for my 7.75" wrist. I've seen it in person and it's a beautifully made dress watch!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RyanD said:


> That's the store I live by! :-!
> 
> If they have the bezel protector, it's in the box with the manuals.


I bought one there too. It might be the best TJMaxx in the state, I've been to a lot of them.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

Wristwatching said:


> For those of you trying to get the 20% off capped at $40 on Jomashop through Rakuten, regular Jomashop is running 25 off 300+ and 50 off 1000+ xmas25 and xmas50, expiring today.


Do you know if you can stack the 25 off 300 with the 20% first-time buy offer?


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

This Oris has a somewhat basic design but for $579 with best offer is a deal nonetheless :










https://www.ebay.com/itm/Oris-Artix...d=253275855156&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

audio.bill said:


> I'd be ordering this in a heartbeat if I had a smaller wrist, but its 38mm case is just too small for my 7.75" wrist. I've seen it in person and it's a beautifully made dress watch!


This was on TOM for $899 less $200 store credit the other day.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

audio.bill said:


> I'd be ordering this in a heartbeat if I had a smaller wrist, but its 38mm case is just too small for my 7.75" wrist. I've seen it in person and it's a beautifully made dress watch!


I have 7.75" wrist as well and own the 40mm version of this watch. While it wears well, I wouldn't be concerned to size down to the 38mm if the watch checked all the "boxes".

PS - the stock strap is [email protected]










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

AJ_Atlanta said:


> Nice deal on an attractive watch! Is it just me but I always expected these to be German made...


Just gotta ask why one might expect this to be German made? Even if basing that expectation off of the name alone (Mont Blanc), the mountain itself spans France and Italy....so I'm just failing to pick up on the German aspect. Not being argumentative, just curious...that's all.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Just gotta ask why one might expect this to be German made? Even if basing that expectation off of the name alone (Mont Blanc), the mountain itself spans France and Italy....so I'm just failing to pick up on the German aspect. Not being argumentative, just curious...that's all.


Montblanc is a German company. They're a subsidiary of Richemont which is based in Switzerland though. So one may think a German company would have Made in Germany watches but when the parent company is Swiss...


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

AJ_Atlanta said:


> Nice deal on an attractive watch! Is it just me but I always expected these to be German made...


***NOT A DEAL***

Just wondering what is the point of this "German made" reference.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

impetusera said:


> Montblanc is a German company. They're a subsidiary of Richemont which is based in Switzerland though. So one may think a German company would have Made in Germany watches but when the parent company is Swiss...


And now I know...and that's why I asked. Thanks!


----------



## R3GO (Dec 18, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> Gemnation's Deal of the Day. $829 before any additional discounts or cash back (eBates is 3.5 percent, and BeFrugal is 7 percent; other cash back provider sites may be different):
> 
> View attachment 12758255
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for posting this deal! I was seriously considering buying a MontBlanc and signed up on the forum to ask questions and do research.

After thinking it over I was prepared to pay the $1,600 for the all silver version from a watch shop in Vegas until you posted this. Instead I bought it just now as I waited for my flight back home.

Thanks a ton!!!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

thechin said:


> This was on TOM for $899 less $200 store credit the other day.


But then you have to buy more from TOM. That would not have been a deal to me.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> But then you have to buy more from TOM. That would not have been a deal to me.


Yeah, I know, cashing out on that store credit ain't easy


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

dt75 said:


> I mean don't let me change your decision-making, just be aware you may not be satisfied. I may have gotten a lemon, but I also consider they're heavily discounting these for a reason.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Definitely understand- they are no longer listed on the Luminox - USA main site that I could find in the automatic version- so likely a model year closeout as they were introduced I think in 2014. I ordered one, as you said the return process for Huckberry is one of the better ones- and no tax, no shipping as well.

Thanks again and thanks to the original poster for the deal.

I will update once received.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Sampsonti said:


> If that's your wrist what size is your wrist????


Not my wrist -- that's just some image from an ebay listing. I should have noted, though, that this Citizen is 42mm x 9mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal & eco-drive solar. Made in Japan. I bet it would fit me well


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

caktaylor said:


> But then you have to buy more from TOM. That would not have been a deal to me.


Yeah, a free $200 watch is just the worst.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Yeah, a free $200 watch is just the worst.


Exactly.

I suppose I should add that you are not receiving a "free $200 watch" with TOM.

If you take the Gemnation deal and the BeFrugal cash back, the net cost of the watch is $771. If you are like me and get your BeFrugal cash back in the form of an Amazon gift card, then you get an additional 10 percent added to your cash back, bringing the final price to $765.

With the TOM deal, you are paying $899. Also, it appears that TOM charges $10 shipping on at least some of the watches. So, that is $909 out of pocket. If you subtract $200 from that, you get $709.

So, that means the benefit of TOM over Gemnation is $56 ($765-$709), so it could have been beneficial to buy through TOM, but only if you actually buy something with the $200 store credit. (Would the store credit cover any additional shipping charges incurred when purchasing goods with the credit, or do you have to pay shipping out-of-pocket on those items? Do the TOM store credits expire?)

Again, I'm not saying that the TOM deal couldn't be a good deal for some people, but only for those people who do shop or intend to shop at TOM. For me it was worth it to spend less cash to not have to worry about buying an additional item at a store I've never bought anything from before.

Plus, the TOM deal is expired, so there's that.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

When a deal is too good to be true...! 

YEAREND20 - 20% off Sitewide Coupon: 20% discount up to $40 maximum discount



jcombs1 said:


> Tudor Heritage Ranger 79910 on bracelet is $1,889 with 20% discount from a Rakuten fulfilled by Jomashop.
> 
> https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/TUD79910-BKASSS/
> 
> View attachment 12758071


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

tommy_boy said:


> Strapsco offers 20-40% off based on the value of your purchase. Shipping included.


Is strapsco comparable to watchgecko in terms of quality?

Its name sounds very similar to strapcode.

TIA


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

dumpweed said:


> Is strapsco comparable to watchgecko in terms of quality?
> 
> Its name sounds very similar to strapcode.
> 
> TIA


Answer my own question
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1877634

https://www.amazon.com/stores/page/524D768F-A016-412D-AD82-19EA37640CB4


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Fantastic price of only *$699* on an *Oris Rectangular Day/Date Moonphase Automatic* on bracelet (model 58276944031MB) via Perfect Time aka SigmaTime on Amazon.

5 left at time of posting. Don't be fooled by the 32mm width, it wears MUCH larger due to the rectangular shape. More like a 38-40mm normal watch.

https://www.amazon.com/Oris-Rectangular-Complication-Watch-58276944031MB/dp/B074HPC21K/ref=sr_1_12

Pics of the model from various sources:


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

I wish I had shoehorns for hands. Oh wait....never mind, wrong thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Zegarki Meskie men watch, "Top brand Men Quartz." Must be a deal because it's only $0.32 Available in several colors. For example,















https://www..........s.com/item/Zeg...Watch-Leather-Luxury-Quartz/32826132506.html?

C'mon, guys. Share your <$1 watch "deals." There are people here that have said they want to see them (although I have no idea why :-s).


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Zegarki Meskie men watch, "Top brand Men Quartz." Must be a deal because it's only $0.32 Available in several colors. For example,
> 
> View attachment 12759539
> 
> ...


Interesting. The Brand is advertised as Zegarki, it states "Geneva" on the dial (not Zegarki), and there is a vaguely familiar stylized "T" on the second hand. Plus, shipping to the USA is $3.16! That's almost 10X the price of the watch.


----------



## bogray57 (Jan 6, 2014)

Citizen automatics at Island Watch for *$109.00 *and free US shipping...8200 movement, hand-wind/non-hacking, 40mm, steel, mineral crystal. They have a variety of dial colors/styles...this black dial version looks very attractive.








https://www.longislandwatch.com/Citizen_NH8350_83E_Watch_p/nh8350-83e.htm


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Makes a lot of sense posting pages of argument about a single post here and there hawking Chinese watches for a few dollars cluttering up the thread. If you don't like the content posted by a small number of people then use the member ignore feature or just scroll past the post. Maybe the 2018 thread title should include some detail of what to or not to post otherwise I don't see the issue with people posting what they perceive to be a deal.


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

tommy_boy said:


> ***NOT A DEAL***
> 
> Just wondering what is the point of this "German made" reference.


They are/were a German company. Germany also has a great history of watchmaking.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't think I can emphasize this enough: STOP WITH THE ARGUING

Our hosts have graciously allowed these dealspotting threads, which do not exist on other forums I belong to. I would be very happy to close this, and disallow any other dealspotting threads, as the arguing on these takes up way too much of the volunteer moderators' time.

Your move now gents, play nice, stop trolling, or say goodbye to threads like these.

Zippofan
Affordables forum co-moderator


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> Interesting. The Brand is advertised as Zegarki, it states "Geneva" on the dial (not Zegarki), and there is a vaguely familiar stylized "T" on the second hand. Plus, shipping to the USA is $3.16! That's almost 10X the price of the watch.


Zegarki męskie means men watches in Polish if it helps


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> Not if you have no idea of the quality of the watch. Hey, it looked cool on ali express and was $3, so it must be a bargain. Really? TOFTT, and after you get it and see that it works for more than a week and can speak of the build quality and finish, then maybe come tell us if its a bargain.


I find it helpful when someone has useful criticism, and replies to a deal saying something like,

"I bought a Curren from Ali once. The subdials were fake and the rotor didn't work. I don't think it's worth the $15."

Although I appreciate the the desire to warn folks about "deals" that really aren't, the blanket statements about Ali/GearBest watches being crap are really not very helpful.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Fantastic price of only *$699* on an *Oris Rectangular Day/Date Moonphase Automatic* on bracelet (model 58276944031MB) via Perfect Time aka SigmaTime on Amazon.
> 
> 5 left at time of posting. Don't be fooled by the 32mm width, it wears MUCH larger due to the rectangular shape. More like a 38-40mm normal watch.
> 
> ...


Cheaper at Gemnation at $675 before any cash back being applied (as well as no state sales tax for many, whereas Amazon will charge sales tax for many). Oris Rectangular Men's Watch Model: 58276944031MB


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

BostonCharlie said:


> Holy smokes!
> 
> "In 2011, the U.S. Postal Service made special agreements with the national postal carriers of China and Hong Kong (and subsequently South Korea and Singapore) to allow tracking-enabled packages not exceeding 36" or weighing over 4.4 pounds to be sent to the U.S. for extremely low rates. They called this shipping option the ePacket, and the rates are so low that it's cheaper to ship small parcels from China to an American city than it is to send that same parcel domestically. ..."
> 
> ...


It is common for Chinese vendors in eBay/Ali/etc. to just eat the cost of a DOA watch and send a new one or offer a refund, no return needed. They really want the positive feedback.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

dumpweed said:


> Is strapsco comparable to watchgecko in terms of quality?
> 
> Its name sounds very similar to strapcode.
> 
> TIA


I have a few of their leather natos. They range from excellent value to what you'd expect for $15-20, no disappointments in the lot. I'd say watchgecko is a little better, but definitely in the same ballpark. Just pure subjective, their distressed stuff seems better than their smooth or matte stuff. IDK why, might just be me, might be they have different suppliers.


----------



## Wensey42 (Dec 7, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Cheaper at Gemnation at $675 before any cash back being applied (as well as no state sales tax for many, whereas Amazon will charge sales tax for many)


Is a $2,600 MSRP really legit? Looks like not a very popular watch, but it is it actually possible for the value to drop so far? AFAIK Oris isn't one of those brands that loves to come up with an insane MSRP that's always 85% off.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

bogray57 said:


> Citizen automatics at Island Watch for *$109.00 *and free US shipping...8200 movement, hand-wind/non-hacking, 40mm, steel, mineral crystal. They have a variety of dial colors/styles...this black dial version looks very attractive.
> 
> View attachment 12759581
> 
> https://www.longislandwatch.com/Citizen_NH8350_83E_Watch_p/nh8350-83e.htm


These are great bang for the buck watches. Mark from Long Island Watch has a good review of them up on youtube. The blue one looks particularly good with the textured dial:

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Citizen_NH8350_59L_Watch_p/nh8350-59l.htm


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

swank said:


> These are great bang for the buck watches. Mark from Long Island Watch has a good review of them up on youtube. The blue one looks particularly good with the textured dial:
> 
> https://www.longislandwatch.com/Citizen_NH8350_59L_Watch_p/nh8350-59l.htm
> 
> View attachment 12759846


I just followed the link and the price has increased by $10. [Edit] The price for the plain black dial remains the same. The blue textured dial was always $10 more. No price was increased as I incorrectly reported.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Wensey42 said:


> Is a $2,600 MSRP really legit? Looks like not a very popular watch, but it is it actually possible for the value to drop so far? AFAIK Oris isn't one of those brands that loves to come up with an insane MSRP that's always 85% off.


This watch features Oris' own in-house designed Artelier complication - GMT subdial, day/date subdials, and a moonphase - and outside of their in-house movements it traditionally is one of their more expensive watches. For those who rock the rectangulars, this is an awesome deal IMO. I'm considering one myself, despite my pledge of abstinence for the remainder of 2017.

And you are correct in that pulling insane MSRP's out of a hat is _not_ Oris' game; to the contrary, their value proposition is you get a shiite-load of watch for your $. And you do.

Welcome to the forum, BTW. Feel free to leave your wallet on that little end table near the entrance - it will empty itself out with little or no assistance from the rest of us.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

PetrosD said:


> I just followed the link and the price has increased by $10. [Edit] The price for the plain black dial remains the same. The blue textured dial was always $10 more. No price was increased as I incorrectly reported.


These are usually available on eBay for around $100. The price varies some with the different fonts and dial treatment. The cheapest one I see listed today is $114 but I've seen them listed as low as $99. 
Black, blue and the white version are regularly listed, just have to shop and be patient and one should pop up.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

For those interested in taking a foray into the world of high-accuracy quartz, Jomashop has some nice prices right now on Certina Precidrives. Accurate to Chronometer specifications, with a variance of ±10 seconds per _year_, 8 to 10 times more accurate than a typical quartz watch.

This model on leather is only $249 with coupon code 'AD10', or $265 on bracelet.

https://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c024-410-16-051-02.html
https://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c024-410-11-051-01.html









And this Precidrive chronograph for $302 with the same coupon code:

https://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c0344171603701.html


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

traczu said:


> Zegarki męskie means men watches in Polish if it helps


I don't know if it helps, but it is good to know.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> For those interested in taking a foray into the world of high-accuracy quartz, Jomashop has some nice prices right now on Certina Precidrives. Accurate to Chronometer specifications, with a variance of ±10 seconds per _year_, 8 to 10 times more accurate than a typical quartz watch.


Has anyone seen this Precidrive for less than $369?

https://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c032-410-11-091-00.html


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

pb9610 said:


> Has anyone seen this Precidrive for less than $369?
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c032-410-11-091-00.html
> 
> View attachment 12760063


Does the seconds hand sweep?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

If anyone is interested in a great deal from a top quality independent, TOM has a Chronoswiss Kairos brand new for *$3599*. Retail is $13500, 38x10mm, solid 18k gold inc rotor, in-house movement based on the 2892.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...303815/chronoswiss-kairos-automatic-ch-2821kr

Hand made guilloche dial etc.

Very Breguet-like both in construction and quality, just less well known due to being a small independent.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> in-house movement based on the 2892.
> 
> Hand made guilloche dial etc.


I have a close friend who owns this - it's a watch to behold. However, it's not an in-house movement. Additionally, what makes you believe the dial is hand turned?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> I have a close friend who owns this - it's a watch to behold. However, it's not an in-house movement. Additionally, what makes you believe the dial is hand turned?


This watch appears to have a .925 silver dial.

Chronoswiss | Artist´s workshop

"The art of guilloché is really the art of creating interlaced geometric figures and patterns in metal. This elaborate technique is based on the royal craft of ornamental turnery, prevalent in Europe from the sixteenth through the eighteenth centuries among the aristocracy. Clever watchmakers invented very complex machines for guilloché, operated only with raw manpower, to adorn dials and cases.

The complicated procedure, nowadays only mastered by few, brings with it an amazing variety of shapes and expressions. Applying new, yet classic guilloché patterns to cases, dials, components and rotors requires the artists to master a hand-operated rose engine, just like the one in Chronoswiss' workshop.

Using only his or her hands, the guilloché artisan moves the dial against the graver tool, which applies the cut from the outside to the inside, engraving the patterns about a tenth of a millimeter into the dial. The individual lines are only about two-tenths of a millimeter, making for very filigreed embellishment.

The miniscule irregularities that come with work done by hand help the connoisseur identify the work of this traditional craft. Dials with the perfect lines of an absolutely even structure hint at an automated procedure. This refinement is already a special adornment for a watch, but Chronoswiss goes a step further with the Artist's Collection: the typical guilloché wave pattern is given depth and three-dimensionality by a special enamel coating."


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> I have a close friend who owns this - it's a watch to behold. However, it's not an in-house movement. Additionally, what makes you believe the dial is hand turned?


Sorry in my haste to post omitted the word 'modified' between 'house' and 'movement'. As I said it's based on the ETA 2892 but Chronoswiss makes a number of modifications to the base ebauche. I guess in a way it's like what Nomos used to do before they went totally in house - start with a Peseaux 7001, extensively modify it to suit.

Poster above kindly posted the details of the hand turned guilloche. Also, it's my understanding that the coining on the bezel and underside, the ridges on the onion crown, and the brushing are also applied by hand.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

RyanD said:


> This watch appears to have a .925 silver dial.
> 
> Chronoswiss | Artist´s workshop
> 
> ...





BlackrazorNZ said:


> Sorry in my haste to post omitted the word 'modified' between 'house' and 'movement'. As I said it's based on the ETA 2892 but Chronoswiss makes a number of modifications to the base ebauche. I guess in a way it's like what Nomos used to do before they went totally in house - start with a Peseaux 7001, extensively modify it to suit.
> 
> Poster above kindly posted the details of the hand turned guilloche. Also, it's my understanding that the coining on the bezel and underside, the ridges on the onion crown, and the brushing are also applied by hand.


Watch is NOS so unless verified, I would not rely on the info posted on the Chronoswiss website - specifically as the watch in question doesn't show up in the current web catalogue...

I have seen the dial in person and it doesn't appear to be "hand turned" unless there is no discernable difference for its dial and dial Limes Pharo Cartouche.

The reason why I am emphasizing this is because $3.5k is a lot of money and - other than the red gold case - this watch doesn't deliver like one would expect (and that's before working off the retail).

And ToM doesn't have a return policy...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

TheSanDiegan said:


> This watch features Oris' own in-house designed Artelier complication - GMT subdial, day/date subdials, and a moonphase - and outside of their in-house movements it traditionally is one of their more expensive watches. For those who rock the rectangulars, this is an awesome deal IMO. I'm considering one myself, despite my pledge of abstinence for the remainder of 2017.And you are correct in that pulling insane MSRP's out of a hat is _not_ Oris' game; to the contrary, their value proposition is you get a shiite-load of watch for your $. And you do.Welcome to the forum, BTW. Feel free to leave your wallet on that little end table near the entrance - it will empty itself out with little or no assistance from the rest of us.


I was gifted by my wife (with a little suggesting from me) an Oris rectangular black face for Christmas. I know the case is different vs. the moonphase, but I find mine to be a very good looking, masculine watch. It is my first Oris and the quality is great. Agree wholeheartedly about the value for the money.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Watch is NOS so unless verified, I would not rely on the info posted on the Chronoswiss website - specifically as the watch in question doesn't show up in the current web catalogue...
> 
> I have seen the dial in person and it doesn't appear to be "hand turned" unless there is no discernable difference for its dial and dial Limes Pharo Cartouche.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how you would tell if it is hand turned or not without a microscope. My RL is supposedly hand turned with the same type of equipment.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Watch is NOS so unless verified, I would not rely on the info posted on the Chronoswiss website - specifically as the watch in question doesn't show up in the current web catalogue...
> 
> I have seen the dial in person and it doesn't appear to be "hand turned" unless there is no discernable difference for its dial and dial Limes Pharo Cartouche.
> 
> ...


Chronoswiss have been hand-guilloching dials since Lang founded them in 1983.

Deciding something is incorrectly marketed because it 'looks' similar to some cheaper watch is hardly scientific.

I've also seen a few Chronoswiss's in person and my view is they have a refined simplicity about them that the mainstream brands completely miss. At $3599 its competing with entry level coaxial Omega, and some of Nomos. In a straight shoot out it's probably a fair fight between the three, but with one with a solid gold case? No contest.

If it's not a deal for you it's not a deal for you.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

...


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Watch is NOS so unless verified, I would not rely on the info posted on the Chronoswiss website - specifically as the watch in question doesn't show up in the current web catalogue...
> 
> I have seen the dial in person and it doesn't appear to be "hand turned" unless there is no discernable difference for its dial and dial Limes Pharo Cartouche.
> 
> ...


Why wouldnt it be hand gillohce just because it's NOS?
You compare it to Limes but what about Breguet, which is for sure hand turned, how different is it then? CHRONOSWISS is doing hand gilloche and they show it in a video of their workshop, you said it yourself, why would it cost $13K otherwise !


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

ronragus said:


> Does the seconds hand sweep?


No sir:






Compare to Bulova Accutron:


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

I'll try to get a pic or two of the dial this evening - and compare it to the picture RyanD posted. 

Regarding the retail, it's no secret that Chronoswiss has for a long time now inflated their retail and offered heavy discounting (I will not speculate as to why).

The examples of Chronoswiss hand turned dials all are in different patterns than those of the Kairos line. Coupled with the fact that to the eye this doesn't look any different than the stamped patterns of the Limes dial I would say 'trust but verify" before making the that claim.

I simply wouldn't want a fellow WUS member to buy one of these on an unverified post and be largely dissatisfied with no recourse.

I am not sure what to say to you of you're offended by my posts... other than they were not intended to be criticism rather informative. 

Cheers

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

$3600 for an all gold case from a reputable company is a pretty good deal anyway, no matter how the dial looks. The gold Carl F Bucherer Manero(mislabeled as a Patravi) on the same TOM page is $6700, for example, and it doesn't have any sort of guilloche on the dial.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Just found this Frozen Casio Royale at my doorstep from Amazon. Surprised because expected delivery was 4th of January. 
Thanks OP !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

RyanD said:


> I'm not sure how you would tell if it is hand turned or not without a microscope. My RL is supposedly hand turned with the same type of equipment.
> 
> View attachment 12760285


Compare the Chronoswiss to the Montblanc attached and RyanD's gourgeus Ralph Lauren.









Additionally, there is nothing which indicates the movement is modified in-house









Or that the rotor is solid gold









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

(EDIT) CBF'd continuing to debate, you either think the deal is worth it or you don't, lets keep posting deals.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> If anyone is interested in a great deal from a top quality independent, TOM has a Chronoswiss Kairos brand new for *$3599*. Retail is $13500, 38x10mm, solid 18k gold inc rotor, in-house movement based on the 2892.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...303815/chronoswiss-kairos-automatic-ch-2821kr
> 
> ...


That retail price is ridiculous though, given that one could almost get a Lange Saxonia Thin 37mm for that price.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Christian Dior auto for $650 considering the list of $3750 @ ShopWorn - https://www.shopworn.com/product/di...eel-41mm-automatic-unisex-watch-cd115510m001/

Not my taste but still a deal to some









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/emporio-armani/classic/ARS3102.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=2

These STP1-11 watches from Armani are getting pretty low, $219. Also available in black DLC.


----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

Ebates 20% cashback again at Rakuten Global Market.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

seabiscuit23 said:


> Ebates 20% cashback again at Rakuten Global Market.


Second chance for all us who missed last round 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Good price on that Chronoswiss...if it didn't look so much like a Breguet it would be more enticing.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Can't believe I'm perpetuating this, but I happened to stop into the TJ Maxx Clairemont Town Square location in San Diego this afternoon and they had a black and a green INOX in stock at the expected $129.99 price point. I didn't ask to see either one, so I couldn't tell you if their boxes contained the bezel bumper or not.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I went to TJ Maxx today with my wife, who wanted to look at handbags and jewelry. I wasn't looking for watches, as I have recently bought two Victorinox watches on the Internet. I called this store several days ago to inquire as to the availability of INOX watches and was told they had none. So I acted on a post regarding a blue INOX on blue rubber strap for more than the TJ Maxx bracelet versions ($148 versus $130 - still a bargain). It has not arrived yet. At first I did not see any INOX watches, but I happened to spot a blue INOX on bracelet hiding near the back of the watch case. And I bought it on the spot. Now I will have to put the blue INOX with the rubber strap on the watch sales forum since I don't need two blue INOX watches.







​


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

seabiscuit23 said:


> Ebates 20% cashback again at Rakuten Global Market.


On Black Friday, I chose a Seiko 051 over an SBDJ027. 
After cashback, today I just picked up that Solar Fieldmaster for ~$100 less than Chino?!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Breitling Mid-size A17312C9/BD91 179A Superocean II *36mm* Automatic Watch, "Breitling Stamped Warranty Included!" COSC Certified Chronometer, 36mm x 11.25mm, *$1700* from watchgooroo. Googling around, it seems to go for $2k+ elsewhere.

Breitling describes it as a ladies' watch, but that wouldn't keep me from wearing it  -- https://www.breitling.com/en/models/superocean/superocean-ii-36/

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Breitling-...erocean-II-36mm-Automatic-Watch-/332390415420


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Can't believe I'm perpetuating this, but I happened to stop into the TJ Maxx Clairemont Town Square location in San Diego this afternoon and they had a black and a green INOX in stock at the expected $129.99 price point. I didn't ask to see either one, so I couldn't tell you if their boxes contained the bezel bumper or not.


Still nothing when I checked mine this evening. Not a single Victorinox in any form. I'm thinking I'd like a blue on bracelet.


----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

used Oris Diver 65 40mm USD $881 before the 20% cashback. comes to $705 after cashback.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/brandoff/item/2109200069881/


----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

From TJ Maxx to Singapore. Thanks for helping out. You know who you are 

edit: ooopps.. sorry for the big photo. dont know how to resize when uploading from mobile.


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

Just ordered this Ball: $475 before 20%....we'll see

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/katsuboya/item/nm1060dsjwh/

end of the listing has whats translated as: "* Stock disposal prices because, some dirt and scratches"

I'm thinking it may be the seller's usual disclaimer for what may have been a display model, but it apparently comes with manufacture warranty....I asked them to clarify.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

After this surge of TJ Maxx and INOXs posts. I happen to walk past a TK Maxx in Australia. Reminds me of a brand clearance store combined with a thrift store. I assume they're related. 

There were no watches, let alone INOXs. I got the hell out of there. 

Keep on the hunt US friends!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bulova Marine Star Chronograph Stainless Steel Mens Watch 96B272, new, Japanese quartz, mineral crystal, 45mm x 15mm, 200m WR, *$268 *from watchgrabber, next price on ebay: $289, $297 on Amazon.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Mar...tainless-Steel-Mens-Watch-96B272/182927713523


----------



## tmac6767 (Dec 7, 2012)

For the lucky INOX metal band owners, how do you resize the bands? I tied using my cheap plastic watch band screw type tool to push the pins out and it broke my tool. (Yes, I follow the direction arrows on the band  ). I just ordered and waiting for a metal screw type tool on ebay. These pins are pretty difficult to remove. Any tips?


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I used a cheap plastic tool to resize my INOX bracelet and didn't think it was harder than normal.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's Original Chronograph Watch 241533, new, quartz, 40mm x 11mm, 100m WR, mineral crystal, nylon fiber case, aluminum bezel, screw down caseback, *$99* at Ashford. Generally $150+ (Though here is an ebay seller at $95.)

An interesting Swiss chrono for a C-note.


Chronograph:
30 Minute Register
1/10th Second Register
Central Second RegisterSmall Seconds


https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/victorinox-swiss-army/original/original-chronograph/241533.pid


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Hamilton Men's Linwood Watch H18516731, new, automatic, 38mm x 15mm, 50m WR, sapphire crystal (appears to be domed), screw down exhibition back, *$500* at Ashford, about $700+ elsewhere.


Chronograph:12 Hour Register30 Minute RegisterCentral Second RegisterSmall Seconds

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/linwood/H18516731.pid


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

zippofan said:


> I don't think I can emphasize this enough: STOP WITH THE ARGUING
> 
> Our hosts have graciously allowed these dealspotting threads, which do not exist on other forums I belong to. I would be very happy to close this, and disallow any other dealspotting threads, as the arguing on these takes up way too much of the volunteer moderators' time.
> 
> ...


Mostly just bumping this so people have an extra chance to notice it. Seems pretty important and don't want it to get overlooked.

Also, just had an idea that might be helpful. Could we possibly get rid of (kick/ban) those who are making comments that are not nice, trolling, etc? Seems like a good alternative to risking the end of the whole dealspotting threads. I'm a bit concerned that relying on trolls and unkind members to do the right thing won't end well. :S


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

seabiscuit23 said:


> From TJ Maxx to Singapore. Thanks for helping out. You know who you are
> 
> edit: ooopps.. sorry for the big photo. dont know how to resize when uploading from mobile.


I'm using this small app to resize my pics on my phone, it's simple and efficient:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.simplemobilephotoresizer

Nicolas


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

mougino said:


> I'm using this small app to resize my pics on my phone, it's simple and efficient:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.simplemobilephotoresizer
> 
> Nicolas


Not really necessary as photos on WUS are automatically sized to fit the format. I don't bother messing with them.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

zippofan said:


> I don't think I can emphasize this enough: STOP WITH THE ARGUING
> ...
> Your move now gents, play nice, stop trolling, or say goodbye to threads like these.


Hear hear!

I love to see these deals and want to continue seeing them. Please do play nice!

I find "deals" to mean: a watch that's for sale now at a price discounted "enough" (whatever you think that means) to be a deal vs it's everyday / regular price.
(so, if it regularly sells for $100 then it's not a deal at $100; or if it regularly sells for $10 then it's not a deal at $10)
YMMV


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I’m of a similar view. There’s a difference between ‘a bargain’ and cheap, and often too cheap is a sure sign that it’s unlikely to be a bargain. 

Having said that, I don’t get why people get upset by AliXpress posts, let alone invest enough emotional energy to post about it. Best response is simply a) keep scrolling and b) drown out the AliXpress detritus with all the amazing deals !you’ve! gone out and found elsewhere to share.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Not really necessary as photos on WUS are automatically sized to fit the format. I don't bother messing with them.


I was talking dimension resizing, not file-size resizing.

The app would allow seabiscuit23 to go from this:








To that:








Or even that:


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I'm of a similar view. There's a difference between 'a bargain' and cheap, and often too cheap is a sure sign that it's unlikely to be a bargain.
> 
> Having said that, I don't get why people get upset by AliXpress posts, let alone invest enough emotional energy to post about it. Best response is simply a) keep scrolling and b) drown out the AliXpress detritus with all the amazing deals !you've! gone out and found elsewhere to share.


The pain of having Ali posts here in this thread is not even close to have a thousands of listing from india on ebay. I cant imagine if those seller found a way to this thread and start posting.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

For ppl in UK..... Argos currently has 1/3 off the Casio Illuminator MTD-1079. Which makes it a great price of £39.99.

Buy Casio MTD-1079D-1AVEF Black Dial Backlight Watch at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Men's watches, Watches, Jewellery and watches.

I have this watch myself and its a really nice quality Casio with cool led lights at 6 & 12.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

tmac6767 said:


> For the lucky INOX metal band owners, how do you resize the bands? I tied using my cheap plastic watch band screw type tool to push the pins out and it broke my tool. (Yes, I follow the direction arrows on the band  ). I just ordered and waiting for a metal screw type tool on ebay. These pins are pretty difficult to remove. Any tips?


Same thing happened to me.
I then used the little screwdriver looking thing that just has a straight thin metal extension that can fit in the pin hole(from the same cheap tool kit) and tap it with the hammer. Some pins still didn't budge but others did.


----------



## bogray57 (Jan 6, 2014)

Tech toy website *Cool Material* is having their annual "Purge" sale which includes some watches by MWC, Tsovet and others; with decent deals on *AVI-8* aviation-inspired watches. Among the offers is the 43mm quartz Flyboy for under $110.00 and the automatic Flyboy about $183.00...also at 43mm.









https://shop.coolmaterial.com/collections/avi-8-watches


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

BikerJeff said:


> For ppl in UK..... Argos currently has 1/3 off the Casio Illuminator MTD-1079. Which makes it a great price of £39.99.
> 
> Buy Casio MTD-1079D-1AVEF Black Dial Backlight Watch at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Men's watches, Watches, Jewellery and watches.
> 
> I have this watch myself and its a really nice quality Casio with cool led lights at 6 & 12.


Don't know if that model is in Argos Ebay store but there is a 20% off code (upto £75 on anything on ebay) using PNY2018 until 6pm so might be worth a look in there first...


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Alansmithee said:


> Don't know if that model is in Argos Ebay store but there is a 20% off code (upto £75 on anything on ebay) using PNY2018 until 6pm so might be worth a look in there first...


Yes, i do know about that 20% off Ebay today....This watch isn't in there tho, at least not in the Argos Ebay shop anyway.
Could be some other good deals to use this discount tho.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

I just tried this code and it doesn't work. Is it supposed to work only in certain stores?


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

therion said:


> I just tried this code and it doesn't work. Is it supposed to work only in certain stores?


Its possible it may not be applicable in your location.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Bloody hell...


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

Jomashop has the Glycine F104 in silver, black, or blue dial for $379. SW200 Sellita automatic movement. Comes in 40mm and 48mm. Just ordered one!


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

TOM has some very good prices on Revue Thommen watches today.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

therion said:


> Bloody hell...


Tried 3 different items, it didn't work..


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

therion said:


> I just tried this code and it doesn't work. Is it supposed to work only in certain stores?


It's a UK only promo.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Fantastic...


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

MassDrop has the Seiko Turtles back for $259


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Same thing happened to me.
> I then used the little screwdriver looking thing that just has a straight thin metal extension that can fit in the pin hole(from the same cheap tool kit) and tap it with the hammer. Some pins still didn't budge but others did.


I had the same issue, but no luck with my regular tool. I got this cheap tool from Amazon abd worked as a charm. There are cheaper ones, but couldn't find them with prime at the time.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074TVRFRN?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

For those looking for a cheap (I mean affordable) full lume face on an automatic, here's an Orient Three Star on eBay. Quality is comparable to a Seiko 5 at this price point - and be aware of that integrated bracelet.

$75 with free shipping

The seller seems to be an RC (remote control) store out of Texas, but they do have a few watches for sale.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Cla...ial-Steel-Watch-FREE-US-SHIPPING/142636886599









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

mougino said:


> I'm using this small app to resize my pics on my phone, it's simple and efficient:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.simplemobilephotoresizer
> 
> Nicolas


That's the app I've always used to resize before I post to WRUW. Fantastic! Your post made me realize I needed to update mine for which I got a little more functionality. Thanks!


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Alansmithee said:


> It's a UK only promo.


To clarify: is this in relation to the 20% off Ebay code?


----------



## Childtyler (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm a little late to the party but i finally found a couple INOXs at my local TJ Maxx. They had a black and a blue and I swooped up both of them. I decided to keep the black but if someone wants the blue that hasnt had any luck finding one I'll send it your way for my cost ($130) + whatever it takes to ship it. It's the full kit with bumper guard, tags, plastic still on the band, etc. This forum has been very good to me and i'd like to pay it forward. PM if you're interested.


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

jon_huskisson said:


> To clarify: is this in relation to the 20% off Ebay code?


Yes.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Alansmithee said:


> Yes.


Thanks. Thought it was too good to be true. You've saved me some time finding out the hard way!


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

tmac6767 said:


> For the lucky INOX metal band owners, how do you resize the bands? I tied using my cheap plastic watch band screw type tool to push the pins out and it broke my tool. (Yes, I follow the direction arrows on the band  ). I just ordered and waiting for a metal screw type tool on ebay. These pins are pretty difficult to remove. Any tips?


My cheap plastic bracelet tool was always flexing on tight links, and the pins bent several times, so I bought a metal one. A little more expensive, but much better!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

From Orient: "... Symphony II powered by the revered caliber 48743 automatic movement, ... scratch resistant sapphire crystal. Today only, ... only *$149* shipped with code *HLDYSYMPHONY*. Ends tonight at 11:59 PM PST." $200 on Amazon, $280+ on ebay.

https://www.orientwatchusa.com/product-category/mens-watches/classic/symphonygn2/


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Topper has a pretty good sale going on Ball watches

Topper Fine Jewelers: Authorized Dealer of Timepieces, Bridal, and Precious Jewelry. 1315 Burlingame Ave, Burlingame CA 94010


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Tres said:


> The pain of having Ali posts here in this thread is not even close to have a thousands of listing from india on ebay. I cant imagine if those seller found a way to this thread and start posting.


Do you want this thread closed?

Because that's exactly how you'll get this thread closed.

Please read this and stop already:



zippofan said:


> I don't think I can emphasize this enough: STOP WITH THE ARGUING
> 
> Our hosts have graciously allowed these dealspotting threads, which do not exist on other forums I belong to. I would be very happy to close this, and disallow any other dealspotting threads, as the arguing on these takes up way too much of the volunteer moderators' time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

mougino said:


> Do you want this thread closed?
> 
> Because that's exactly how you'll get this thread closed.
> 
> Please read this and stop already:


My apologies.

Anyway, bulova precisionist at the lowest price i found.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292296907929


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

MaxIcon said:


> My cheap plastic bracelet tool was always flexing on tight links, and the pins bent several times, so I bought a metal one. A little more expensive, but much better!


Ditto. Not a lot more expensive but the metal tool I got from AliX clearly makes it a breathe to remove links compared with my previous plastic screwdriver-like tool:

1 PC HOT Metal Adjustable Watch Band Strap Bracelet Link Pin Remover Repair Tool Kit Red (*$1.09*)


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Citizen Men's "The Signature Collection Grand Classic" Automatic Watch NB004058A$398 after code CLEAR5 https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-grand-classic-automatic-watch-nb004058a.html







1 left


----------



## haroldship (Jan 26, 2017)

I've never heard of this before, but I bought one myself (grey). The Folsom & Co Jones is FREE for the next few hours, but you have to pay shipping. Worked out to $9.95 for me.

https://folsomshop.com/products/the-jones-free-for-a-limited-time?variant=37011599882


----------



## haroldship (Jan 26, 2017)

haroldship said:


> I've never heard of this before, but I bought one myself (grey). The Folsom & Co Jones is FREE for the next few hours, but you have to pay shipping. Worked out to $9.95 for me.
> 
> https://folsomshop.com/products/the-jones-free-for-a-limited-time?variant=37011599882


Immediate buyer's remorse - oh well it was only ten bucks.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

haroldship said:


> Immediate buyer's remorse - oh well it was only ten bucks.


"Immediate buyer's remorse" should be the motto of this thread.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I wonder what the catch is with that website.


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

I made my first Ebates- Rakuten purchase and I’m a little confused with the process. I chose PayPal for my payment option, went through the whole checkout process, but never had a PayPal payment login or confirmation come up. I even got an automatic reply email that my order had been received. 

Can someone explain to me how this works? Is it an issue paying with PayPal and still getting your Ebates money? 

Thanks


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Uatu said:


> I made my first Ebates- Rakuten purchase and I'm a little confused with the process. I chose PayPal for my payment option, went through the whole checkout process, but never had a PayPal payment login or confirmation come up. I even got an automatic reply email that my order had been received.
> 
> Can someone explain to me how this works? Is it an issue paying with PayPal and still getting your Ebates money?
> 
> Thanks


the seller will send confirm the order and send you payment instructions with shipping added


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Toonces said:


> I wonder what the catch is with that website.


I hope you're being sarcastic


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Wait for another email from the seller with your final price and an PP request. make sure you captured the eBates transaction #. It should have a check mark next to it when it is compete.



Uatu said:


> I made my first Ebates- Rakuten purchase and I'm a little confused with the process. I chose PayPal for my payment option, went through the whole checkout process, but never had a PayPal payment login or confirmation come up. I even got an automatic reply email that my order had been received.
> 
> Can someone explain to me how this works? Is it an issue paying with PayPal and still getting your Ebates money?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

taike said:


> Uatu said:
> 
> 
> > I made my first Ebates- Rakuten purchase and I'm a little confused with the process. I chose PayPal for my payment option, went through the whole checkout process, but never had a PayPal payment login or confirmation come up. I even got an automatic reply email that my order had been received.
> ...


Thank you! Just a bit of a different process than I am used to.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

haroldship said:


> I've never heard of this before, but I bought one myself (grey). The Folsom & Co Jones is FREE for the next few hours, but you have to pay shipping. Worked out to $9.95 for me.
> 
> https://folsomshop.com/products/the-jones-free-for-a-limited-time?variant=37011599882


Not a deal IMHO.

The same very-poor-quality sterile quartz watches are on AliXpress for less than 3 bucks including shipping.

E.g. Fashion Woman Men Business Wrist Watches Top Brand Leather Sport Casual Student Watch Couple Quartz Clock Relogio Masculino (*$2.13*) etc. (see the ones recommended at the bottom of this one, plenty of other models < $3)









Nicolas


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

NOT A DEAL--- Evine heads up

I purchased a watch deal on Evine prior to Thanksgiving. I decided to return it. According to instructions I used the address on the shipping document for the return address. That shipment was received on 11/27. Weeks have gone by since that return, and each week I have called Evine and have been told it would be resolved later in the week and to* call back*. Four weeks in a row.

I took matters into my own hands and made a claim gains the purchase/return with my credit card company- first ever in 35 years. They promptly looked at the documentation and credited my account.

Evine asked me to call their credit department in a phone message today.

So I called. After waiting and listening to their loud and intrusive music-on-hold for about 10 minutes, I spoke to Jim. He reviewed the notes and said........ wait for it...
I needed to *call back* tomorrow to get it all settled with the credit department.

[email protected]##%^&*((!!!

No need for me to call back, I am done with those people.

Always use your credit card. Beware if Evine returns, make sure you document it all.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

taike said:


> I hope you're being sarcastic


I wasn't, but I got it now.


----------



## Hughlysses (Sep 27, 2017)

mougino said:


> Not a deal IMHO.
> 
> The same very-poor-quality sterile quartz watches are on AliXpress for less than 3 bucks including shipping.


I understand they have a destro version for only $10 extra.


----------



## jima (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi
I've been lurking for a while and figured I'd get my feet wet with an easy one.
For those of you in Florida (or planning to visit) the TJ Max at Coconut Point Mall in Bonita Springs has Black, Green and Blue INOX's in stock including a black on a rubber strap for $99. Also had a number of Citizens including a Titanium Chrono for $159.
The TJ Max in Sarasota at University and I75 had Black INOX, some Citizens and Filson Mackinaw (I'm from Detroit but couldn't justify Shinola's pricing) for $179 ( did get one of those). Happy New Year to all and thanks for all you do


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

If anyone is near the FL store, grab the Black on rubber. I want the strap!



jima said:


> Hi
> I've been lurking for a while and figured I'd get my feet wet with an easy one.
> For those of you in Florida (or planning to visit) the TJ Max at Coconut Point Mall in Bonita Springs has Black, Green and Blue INOX's in stock including a black on a rubber strap for $99. Also had a number of Citizens including a Titanium Chrono for $159.
> The TJ Max in Sarasota at University and I75 had Black INOX, some Citizens and Filson Mackinaw (I'm from Detroit but couldn't justify Shinola's pricing) for $179 ( did get one of those). Happy New Year to all and thanks for all you do


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Tissot Luxury Powermatic 80 COSC at $380 at jomashop after deducting $20 off for first time discount. Cheapest I've seen so far is slightly below 600. C07.111 (the 80 hr PR with 21600 bph) COSC grade with AR coated sapphire. The non-COSC version is somehow more expensive at $430 (after -20 discount) in jomashop. Not a bad deal if you're okay with the plastic components inside C07.111

Can't post link because account still new.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

mannal said:


> If anyone is near the FL store, grab the Black on rubber. I want the strap!


"Please" and "Thank you"; otherwise....


----------



## jima (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi
I travel quite a bit for my job and will probably not be down there again til late next week.
I will check then if I get a chance.
Jim


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

eljay said:


> yankeexpress said:
> 
> 
> > Me too! Looks great!
> ...


It turns out that the bracelet-equipped Surveyor models have an additional cut made into the case to accommodate the bracelet's endlink, so the bracelet can't be mounted to models that never had the option. Or at least this particular green one.

So naturally you have to swap the dials instead.











eljay said:


> Watches Half Price now has the the 96B260 (bracelet) for $159: Bulova Precisionist Men's 96B260 Chronograph Quartz Gray Dial 44.5mm Watch. There don't appear to be many removable links in the bracelet, so one for the larger of wrist I think.


The images were evidently a bit deceptive. This does fit my ~16.5 cm wrist, with _all_ of the removable links taken out.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

So, my Martu strap from her Black Friday deal finally arrived today and as the general consensus had already indicated, I would have to agree it was worth the wait. I took a shot in the dark as to whether the deep blue on her calf skin strap would match another one of my recent bargains... the $299 Massdrop Alpnach... and I'm glad I did! As you can see, probably as close as it could have gotten! Strap would have been well worth it at even her (very reasonable) full price.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+field/khaki+field+pioneer/H60419533.pid

Time running short on the Ashford Amex deal so I figured I'd pick one of these up. May as well have a hand winder in the collection. Cover piece thing will have to go though, lol.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Frederique Constant Men's Classics Leather Strap Automatic Watch FC-715MC4H6, automatic, moon phase, hinged case back, *$1101* from sigmatime, $1300 at Gemnation and Amazon, next ebay price: $1327

From Amazon listing:


 Polished stainless steel case (40 mm in diameter, 13 mm thick), Hinged case-back reveals the sapphire crystal and inner movement with rotor when opened 
 Silver textured dial with "Frederique Constant Geneve" at the 12 o'clock position, Black hands with center second hand, Black Roman numerals 
 Date displayed in the sunray sub-dial at the 6 o'clock position with moon phase display, Scratch resistant sapphire crystal 
 Swiss automatic manufacture movement, Caliber FC-715, Power reserve of 42 hours, 26 jewels, Incabloc anti-shock system 
 Water resistant to 3 ATM/30 meters/99 feet, Black alligator leather strap, Deployment buckle, Fits a 7 to 8 1/2 inch wrist 

(Sorry if this is a dup. It looks familiar, but thread search showed no hits.)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...Strap-Automatic-Watch-FC715MC4H6/322785420587


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

solstice15 said:


> Just ordered this Ball: $475 before 20%....we'll see
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/katsuboya/item/nm1060dsjwh/
> 
> ...


Just got notification (along w/ tracking number!) from the seller that these are New watches

So: $475 - $95 (ebates) + $0 (shipping) = $380....also another $10 bonus if new to ebates as I was

I think this is a really good deal (>$1k is the lowest I saw elsewhere), still a couple available according to the link.

I'm not a bracelet guy, so I'm planning to put it on a black strap like this:

*https://tinyurl.com/y7og3zkf*


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

solstice15 said:


> Just got notification (along w/ tracking number!) from the seller that these are New watches
> 
> So: $475 - $95 (ebates) + $0 (shipping) = $380....also another $10 bonus if new to ebates as I was
> 
> ...


That's an awesome deal and am quite jealous. Funds have been spent for the year. Post some shots when you get it

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

This Ball Streamliner deal is too good to let it pass.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

impetusera said:


> View attachment 12762909
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+field/khaki+field+pioneer/H60419533.pid
> 
> Time running short on the Ashford Amex deal so I figured I'd pick one of these up. May as well have a hand winder in the collection. Cover piece thing will have to go though, lol.


Then how will you protect the crystal when you are bombing .....?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

solstice15 said:


> Just got notification (along w/ tracking number!) from the seller that these are New watches
> 
> So: $475 - $95 (ebates) + $0 (shipping) = $380....also another $10 bonus if new to ebates as I was
> 
> ...


Awesome deal! Congrats.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

And the Ball Steamliner is sold out... Lucky fellows, y'all who got in...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> And the Ball Steamliner is sold out... Lucky fellows, y'all who got in...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Damnit! I waited until I finished watching a TV show, with the intention of getting on my laptop to buy. Think I might regret that decision if the watches all turn out to be new and in good condition. Conrats to those who snagged them.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, my order went through when it showed 2 still available, but then I got an email several minutes later saying my order was cancelled because my credit card cannot be used.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

jon_huskisson said:


> Damnit! I waited until I finished watching a TV show, with the intention of getting on my laptop to buy. Think I might regret that decision if the watches all turn out to be new and in good condition. Conrats to those who snagged them.


Good price but small for my taste. Tritium lights are cool. Says low price due to some dirt and scratches. One would wonder where and how prevalent said dirt and scratches are? Hopefully works out well for everyone that purchased.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Calvin Klein Swiss Automatic pre-owned, *Buy It Now for $250 or Make Offer*

This seller has almost no reputation, although his account is over a year old. And it looks like he has two listings for this same watch. The descriptions omit the model number, which should be K5S341C6 (41mm x 10mm, 50m WR).

This is the listing with both *Buy It Now for $250 or Make Offer* (no returns, $4 shipping) -- it has only only one photo:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Calvin-Kle...k-Leather-Strap-Butterfly-Buckle/222763173678

This listing has more photos (of what looks like the same watch) but is just *Buy It Now for $257*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Calvin-Kle...k-Leather-Strap-Butterfly-Buckle/222769562906

Meanwhile, it's available *new on Amazon for $285.38* (w/ free shipping):
https://www.amazon.com/Calvin-Klein-Infinite-K5S341C6-Watch/dp/B00T2HSRQ6

or *new on ebay for $284.00* (w/ returns and free shipping):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Calvin-Klein-Infinite-K5S341C6-Watch/382307645888

So it seems like a savvy ebay buyer could wangle a good negotiated deal with the seller. Not sure what the chances are of getting burned.


----------



## fasterboomer (Jan 22, 2015)

Gear Patrol https://store.gearpatrol.com/collections/end-of-year-sale. 30% off with code PATROL30. They have a few straps and watch rolls/pouches. Their collab with NATO is a 20mm orange nylon strap. Nato, of course. They are on sale for $5... with code PATROL30 it is $3.50! There IS a free shipping option! Happy New Years Everyone!!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Junghans Max Bill *Hand-Winding* Watch - Felt & Leather 027/3602.00, 34mm x 9mm, Hand-winding movement J805.1 (ETA 2801-2), *$549* on Amazon, $589 on ebay (by dexclusive), next ebay price: $690 (which is factory price).

So, a Junghans Max Bill mechanical for the price of a quartz. Maybe more of a bargain than a deal. (Confession: I hand wind my automatic every morning.)

Junghans product page: https://www.junghanswatchesusa.net/Max-Bill-Hand-Winding-Grey-Dial-027360200_p_453.html

https://www.amazon.com/Junghans-Max-Bill-Hand-Winding-Watch/dp/B01JJ11H52


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Chirv said:


> Bulova Accu-Swiss A-15 triple crown with SW-200 and boxed double doomed sapphire for $250. This was my second major watch purchase but I traded it soon after... Kinda miss it. Think if you savages don't buy all 36 by my paycheck I'll pick one up again. This watch has a lot of history behind it and is extremely well (Swiss) made. Edit: also they're an AD
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262638063770
> 
> ...


Got it. It's very nice. I'm very pleased.

Everytime I look at it, I imagine watching the altimeter of my Spitfire while I'm dogfighting over the English channel.

My only nitpick is the little bit of lume is weak. Definitely no comparison to my SNZG15J1.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Glycine Incursore Automatic Steel Mens Brown Strap Watch Date 3874.11 LB7BF, 46mm x 11mm, 200m WR, sapphire crystal. *$267*, next ebay price: $338, ($291 on Amazon by the same seller).

"ETA 2824-2, Caliber No GL 224, 25 Jewels, 11 1/2'' lines, 38 Hour Power Reserve, Hz: 4/28'800 vibrations per hour ..."

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-In...n-Strap-Watch-Date-3874-11-LB7BF/232180826094









EDIT: lol on me -- this is a dup of a deal I posted four weeks ago.


----------



## sevunts (Sep 2, 2017)

I have been thinking about this Glycine and now this Bulova... both are great deals right now. Btw, the same Glycine is also available in black from the same seller.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dt75 said:


> Got it. It's very nice. I'm very pleased.
> 
> Everytime I look at it, I imagine watching the altimeter of my Spitfire while I'm dogfighting over the English channel.
> 
> ...


awesome lume shots to illustrate weak lume. lol


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

taike said:


> awesome lume shots to illustrate weak lume. lol


Taken immediately after charging it with a black light. It fades to unreadable after 30 minutes or so in normal living room lighting conditions. It's definitely not a 3am wakeup check the time watch.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

This is the Incursore I really wanted to post: Glycine Incursore *Manual Wind* Steel Mens Swiss Strap Watch 3873.19SL LB9B, 46mm, *$325*, ($349 on ebay -- same seller).

"Scratch Resistant Sapphire Crystal, Swiss Mechanical Manual winding movement, ETA 6497, Caliber No GL 097, 17 Jewels, 46 Hour Power Reserve, Frequency: 18.000 A/h, Ruthenium coated oscillating weight on ball bearing decorated special Glycine engraving, Water resistant to 20 atm/200 meters/660 feet."

https://www.amazon.com/Glycine-Incursore-Manual-Stainless-3873-19SL/dp/B010O0I2OG/


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

fasterboomer said:


> Gear Patrol https://store.gearpatrol.com/collections/end-of-year-sale. 30% off with code PATROL30. They have a few straps and watch rolls/pouches. Their collab with NATO is a 20mm orange nylon strap. Nato, of course. They are on sale for $5... with code PATROL30 it is $3.50! There IS a free shipping option! Happy New Years Everyone!!


Orange is flashy, but happens to be the color of Alma mater.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> This is the Incursore I really wanted to post: Glycine Incursore *Manual Wind* Steel Mens Swiss Strap Watch 3873.19SL LB9B, 46mm, *$325*, ($349 on ebay -- same seller).
> 
> "Scratch Resistant Sapphire Crystal, Swiss Mechanical Manual winding movement, ETA 6497, Caliber No GL 097, 17 Jewels, 46 Hour Power Reserve, Frequency: 18.000 A/h, Ruthenium coated oscillating weight on ball bearing decorated special Glycine engraving, Water resistant to 20 atm/200 meters/660 feet."
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Glycine-Incursore-Manual-Stainless-3873-19SL/dp/B010O0I2OG/


Nice.

Here is the white dial on Jet.com for $299.99: https://jet.com/product/Glycine-Inc...-387311-LB7B/8cab8d0e674d425e9faed267ffac1308


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

All of the modern Glycine Incursore hand wind models have decorated movements. The links above don't show the back of these watches but here is an example taken from the Gnome website:


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

RBLAINE said:


> Nice.
> 
> Here is the white dial on Jet.com for $299.99: https://jet.com/product/Glycine-Inc...-387311-LB7B/8cab8d0e674d425e9faed267ffac1308


California dial $299
https://www.ebay.com/itm/302580977065


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

You got PM 



Childtyler said:


> I'm a little late to the party but i finally found a couple INOXs at my local TJ Maxx. They had a black and a blue and I swooped up both of them. I decided to keep the black but if someone wants the blue that hasnt had any luck finding one I'll send it your way for my cost ($130) + whatever it takes to ship it. It's the full kit with bumper guard, tags, plastic still on the band, etc. This forum has been very good to me and i'd like to pay it forward. PM if you're interested.
> View attachment 12761711


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> (Confession: I hand wind my automatic every morning.)


If a 2824 that will cause damage at some point. Better to let run down and rest when out of rotation and then wind up to wear or keep it in a winder.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

18% off straps at Panatime using code HNY18, valid until 1/4/2018.

Panerai & Breitling Watch Bands, Watch Straps & Buckles | Panatime

Their Canvas Collection Straps are nice.


----------



## salems (Aug 25, 2010)

edited


----------



## icouch (Jul 9, 2015)

Massdrop has a variety of Orient Symphonys for $90, including a few dial options I haven't seen before.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

My Luminox P38 Auto arrived- super pleased, looks like a good watch. Appearance and finish are nice. Huckberry still lists them for under $500 with a list of $1400-1500. They also make a quartz which sells for about the same price. Think it is a keeper- band is nice and thick as well.








in the sale/clearance section....

https://huckberry.com/store/luminox/category/p/52480-luminox-p-38-lightning-automatic


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

fasterboomer said:


> Gear Patrol https://store.gearpatrol.com/collections/end-of-year-sale. 30% off with code PATROL30. They have a few straps and watch rolls/pouches. Their collab with NATO is a 20mm orange nylon strap. Nato, of course. They are on sale for $5... with code PATROL30 it is $3.50! There IS a free shipping option! Happy New Years Everyone!!


Anyone know what watch model that is?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

tanksndudes said:


> Anyone know what watch model that is?


Sbdc001 replaced by sbdc031

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Ashfords has the Certina DS1 powermatic version (80 hour power reserve and date at 6) on bracelet for $326 for the black dial, and $336 for the silver dial. I wasn't looking for another black dial on bracelet, but couldn't resist at this price.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> 18% off straps at Panatime using code HNY18, valid until 1/4/2018.
> 
> Panerai & Breitling Watch Bands, Watch Straps & Buckles | Panatime
> 
> ...


I like the watch, what is it?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ronragus said:


> I like the watch, what is it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Probably an SKX007 with a custom white dial from Dagaz.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

mougino said:


> Probably an SKX007 with a custom white dial from Dagaz.


Actually, it looks like an Invicta 8926 with Dagaz dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Actually, it looks like an Invicta 8926 with Dagaz dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your probably right! I found the bezel intriguing for a Seiko


----------



## SpeedSeeker001 (Apr 12, 2016)

impetusera said:


> View attachment 12762909
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+field/khaki+field+pioneer/H60419533.pid
> 
> Time running short on the Ashford Amex deal so I figured I'd pick one of these up. May as well have a hand winder in the collection. Cover piece thing will have to go though, lol.


Heh I did the exact same thing!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This blue dial Hamilton Jazzmaster Regulator automatic is sharp. Model H42615143. Ashford has it for $479 with the coupon code 'AFFJAZZM479' Be Frugal rebate takes it to $455. The next-best price I see is $688. I'd recommend a big wrist for this, though -- 42mm with this type of dial is going to wear quite big.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/jazzmaster/jazzmaster-regulator/H42615143.pid


----------



## pjmaxm (Apr 11, 2008)

jon_huskisson said:


> Ashfords has the Certina DS1 powermatic version (80 hour power reserve and date at 6) on bracelet for $326 for the black dial, and $336 for the silver dial. I wasn't looking for another black dial on bracelet, but couldn't resist at this price.


I picked up one of the silver dialed models as I have been searching for a non-black dial watch to switch it up from my Sinn. When I bought it a few days ago the 15% off coupon worked (THANKS29) and along with cashback (Ebates 3%) made it under $300 even with sales tax.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

New 2017 Seiko Solar PADI chronograph limited edition of 700 for $369 + 20% cash back. Selling for $480 elsewhere.

SOLD OUT. You're welcome!

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/watch-shop/item/jan0011/


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

pjmaxm said:


> I picked up one of the silver dialed models as I have been searching for a non-black dial watch to switch it up from my Sinn. When I bought it a few days ago the 15% off coupon worked (THANKS29) and along with cashback (Ebates 3%) made it under $300 even with sales tax.


Thanks for the tip. I just tried that code, and didn't get an additional discount. However, I'll e-mail Ashford on the off-chance they'll apply the discount retrospectively. You never know!


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

dt75 said:


> Got it. It's very nice. I'm very pleased.
> 
> Everytime I look at it, I imagine watching the altimeter of my Spitfire while I'm dogfighting over the English channel.
> 
> ...


i am so upset that i missed the LE sale last year, i am so on the fence about this one. i sure wish the hands showed up more against the face and i am just not such a fan of the pvd coating, but i really like the way the watch works, i like the vintage size and the history. the final thing holding me back is the fact that i live in texas and would have to pay sales tax as well. some have added lume to the hands which would make it more like the original, and would make the hands standout better. 
decisions decisions :-(


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Is there any suggestion on how to buy from rakuten global in such a way that we don't hit so hard with PayPal exchange rates?


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

CWS has 70% off for Oris watches. Automatics from 475$. Limited quantities available. Pretty decent prices IMO.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> Is there any suggestion on how to buy from rakuten global in such a way that we don't hit so hard with PayPal exchange rates?


When you checkout with PayPal, change the currency you are actually paying to JPY and pay with a credit card with no international fees. Otherwise, a standard credit card will charge you 3% international fee.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> When you checkout with PayPal, change the currency you are actually paying to JPY and pay with a credit card with no international fees. Otherwise, a standard credit card will charge you 3% international fee.


Thanks for the reply.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

RyanD said:


> New 2017 Seiko Solar PADI chronograph limited edition of 700 for $369 + 20% cash back. Selling for $480 elsewhere.
> 
> SOLD OUT. You're welcome!
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/watch-shop/item/jan0011/


I got one thx. Also picked up a Sarb017 for $275. Been wanting to at least try one of those Sarb and for that price why not. This PADI will be a nice replacement for my SKX


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

City74 said:


> I got one thx. Also picked up a Sarb017 for $275. Been wanting to at least try one of those Sarb and for that price why not. This PADI will be a nice replacement for my SKX


Where did you get the SARB017 for $275? I searched a few days ago and everything I was seeing was about $285 + $18 in shipping.

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> *Citizen Men's "The Signature Collection Grand Classic" Automatic Watch NB004058A*
> 
> $398 after code CLEAR5 https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-grand-classic-automatic-watch-nb004058a.html
> View attachment 12761985
> ...


Unbelievably good deal. I have the black dial version and it puts many $1000+$1500+ Swiss watches to shame. OUTSTANDING quality.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

tylehman said:


> i am so upset that i missed the LE sale last year, i am so on the fence about this one. i sure wish the hands showed up more against the face and i am just not such a fan of the pvd coating, but i really like the way the watch works, i like the vintage size and the history. the final thing holding me back is the fact that i live in texas and would have to pay sales tax as well. some have added lume to the hands which would make it more like the original, and would make the hands standout better.
> decisions decisions :-(


Tell me more about adding lume? A DIY thing, or sending it off to someone with a lot of trust they don't mess it up?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## icouch (Jul 9, 2015)

TJ Maxx in Olympia, WA has a black INOX on a bracelet for $129. I about snagged it but it was just too bulky for my wrist.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

ronragus said:


> I like the watch, what is it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Invicta 8926OB with Dagaz Dial and hands. Just sold it today actually. My first Invicta, a lot of watch for the money.


----------



## snather (Mar 27, 2015)

impetusera said:


> If a 2824 that will cause damage at some point. Better to let run down and rest when out of rotation and then wind up to wear or keep it in a winder.


You know I have read that before. I am interested as to why. TIA


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

jon_huskisson said:


> Thanks for the tip. I just tried that code, and didn't get an additional discount. However, I'll e-mail Ashford on the off-chance they'll apply the discount retrospectively. You never know!


Rakuten did that for me so I could get an SKX007 for 20% off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

snather said:


> You know I have read that before. I am interested as to why. TIA


Don't recall the specifics but something about the gears being thinner than what a true hand wind would have in addition to the plate they sit on being some sort of softer metal. If it's not properly lubricated it will start wearing away until the winding gears don't properly mesh and then there's metal shavings loose in the movement.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

dt75 said:


> Tell me more about adding lume? A DIY thing, or sending it off to someone with a lot of trust they don't mess it up?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


it was discussed here
https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/does-anyone-have-good-bulova-15-review-3620826.html
and post #18 has some final results. also has links to some youtube videos about applying the lume.

here is a thread about diy lume.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/talk-me-about-diy-lume-4243522.html


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Where did you get the SARB017 for $275? I searched a few days ago and everything I was seeing was about $285 + $18 in shipping.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I paid nearly $400 about a year ago. That was a good catch.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Rakuten did that for me so I could get an SKX007 for 20% off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ebates has 3% and AFFCERT20 for 20% on some Certina watches. Just snagged a black DS1 Powermatic on leather for $254 shipped.

would not apply to the non-leather bands


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

tylehman said:


> i am so upset that i missed the LE sale last year, i am so on the fence about this one. i sure wish the hands showed up more against the face and i am just not such a fan of the pvd coating, but i really like the way the watch works, i like the vintage size and the history. the final thing holding me back is the fact that i live in texas and would have to pay sales tax as well. some have added lume to the hands which would make it more like the original, and would make the hands standout better.
> decisions decisions :-(


Yeah also blown that they didn't fully lume the hands and would prefer if it wasn't dlc but I'll take what I can get. The LEs go for such absurd prices in comparison.

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Chirv said:


> Yeah also blown that they didn't fully lume the hands and would prefer if it wasn't dlc but I'll take what I can get. The LEs go for such absurd prices in comparison.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


They were about the same price a year ago November

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

tylehman said:


> They were about the same price a year ago November
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


Oh, I think I remember. Didn't they all sell out immediately on eBay because the seller basically reserved them for his friends or something?

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

cornorama said:


> ebates has 3% and AFFCERT20 for 20% on some Certina watches. Just snagged a black DS1 Powermatic on leather for $254 shipped.
> 
> would not apply to the non-leather bands


Hmmm...that's interesting that it only applies to the leather strap version. I've asked if they'll honor that one retrospectively as an alternative. If you don't ask...right?! $254 for the leather strap version seems like a steal - hope you enjoy it!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Victorinox Swiss Army Men's Original Chronograph Watch 241533, new, quartz, 40mm x 11mm, 100m WR, mineral crystal, nylon fiber case, aluminum bezel, screw down caseback, *$99* at Ashford. Generally $150+ (Though here is an ebay seller at $95.)
> 
> An interesting Swiss chrono for a C-note.
> 
> ...


Here it is in black, model 241534, from Ashford's ebay store new for *$88*. Their website price new is $130. (Their site does have a pre-owned "store display" model for $85.):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorinox...nograph-Mens-Quartz-Watch-241534/152579413605

Worth looking at some photos on Google images -- the dial looks darker in some of them.










And in gray, model 241532, from Ashford's ebay store new for *$88*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorinox...nograph-Mens-Quartz-Watch-241532/182613803567

Ashford does also have this model on their site for *$85*:
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/victorinox-swiss-army/original/original-chronograph/241532.pid


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

This seems like a good Seiko Cocktail Time deal: ~288 - ~57 (20% ebates) + ~20 (shipping) = ~$250

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/watch-shop/item/s-pm-0078/


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Here it is in black, model 241534, from Ashford's ebay store new for *$88*. Their website price new is $130. (Their site does have a pre-owned "store display" model for $85.):
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorinox...nograph-Mens-Quartz-Watch-241534/152579413605
> 
> Worth looking at some photos on Google images -- the dial looks darker in some of them.
> ...


Use code SDORIGIN69 for the black model to drop it down to $69 from $130.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/victorinox+swiss+army/241534.pid


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

That Ebates Ashford Certina coupon gets the HAQ DS 2 Precidrive chronograph down to $232 before cash back. It's $489 on Joma. Very tempting but I'm kinda tapped out in terms of an acceptable number of watch purchases for December!








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dirkpitt73 said:


> That Ebates Ashford Certina coupon gets the HAQ DS 2 Precidrive chronograph down to $232 before cash back. It's $489 on Joma. Very tempting but I'm kinda tapped out in terms of an acceptable number of watch purchases for December!
> View attachment 12765841


It won't arrive until January, put on January tab!

Fantastic High Accuracy Quartz watch at that price!

Short demo video showing the big chrono sweep hand:






http://www.ablogtowatch.com/certina-ds-2-limited-edition-watch-high-end-precidrive-movement/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

not a deal, just some consolation for those who missed the Rakuten Seiko Chronograph Diver (SBDL051) deal.

SSC019, bracelet, pepsi bezel, blue dial, *$199*:
Seiko Solar Chronograph Divers Japan Made SSC019 SSC019P1 SSC019P Men's Watch

SSC617, silicone, black/red bezel, black dial, *$198*:
Seiko Prospex Diver's Solar Chronograph 200M SSC617 SSC617P1 SSC617P Men's Watch

SSC017, bracelet, black/blue bezel, black dial, *$199*:
Seiko Solar Chronograph Divers SSC017 SSC017P1 SSC017P Men's Watch

Or does this make the pain worse


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

dirkpitt73 said:


> That Ebates Ashford Certina coupon gets the HAQ DS 2 Precidrive chronograph down to $232 before cash back. It's $489 on Joma. Very tempting but I'm kinda tapped out in terms of an acceptable number of watch purchases for December!
> View attachment 12765841
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Which coupon? I tried AFFCERT20 but it's not working.

Also wish they had the version on bracelet. Have wanted it for sometime. May just settle for the strap version

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

snather said:


> You know I have read that before. I am interested as to why. TIA


This thread contains some elements of response:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4513277

Nicolas


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

snather said:


> You know I have read that before. I am interested as to why. TIA


NOT A DEAL

OT - Hand winding a 2824 movement has definitely caught the attention of many owners.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/eta-2824-winding-issue-2322506.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/f6-2824-handwinding-thread-866942.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/eta-2824-2-winding-question-847082.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/why-soprod-a10-considered-better-movement-2679010.html It is a Seiko design, possibly the old Seiko 4L25.

Damaged 2824 wheel photo:










Relative size of the wheel comparison, it's tiny and vulnerable:










https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/number-crown-turns-required-fully-wind-new-2824-2-a-808693.html

Pertinent quote:
"However: don't wind up your 2824. Rather, it is designed to be autowound, with a manual wind as a backup, not as primary winding method.

Why? The teeth of the winding mechanism are not hardened, as they were designed to only be used as a backup, rather than as the primary winding method. If you make a habit of winding up the 2824 manually, you will slowly start to degrade the hand-wind mechanism and it will, after an indeterminate time, fail. If you want a hand-wind watch, get one with the 2804 instead, as the winding mechanism here is hardened properly (if I am not mistaken, the winding mechanism of the 2804 uses stainless steel gears to wind, while the 2824 uses simple stamped steel gears for the same purpose)..........

Seriously: I have had a 2824 watch fail on me (Fortis Pilot watch) because I was in the nervous habit of giving the movement a few winds whenever I felt like it. The winding mechanism really is not designed for long-term hand winding, and after wearing it for 3 years constantly a gear lost a tooth, which ended in the hairspring and damaged it enough for both the winding mechanism and the hairspring needing to be replaced. The watchmaker I used at the time said that there was no reason for it to have failed unless I was fiddling with it. ETA designs their movements very carefully to control costs and as the winding mechanism on the 2824 is a back-up, rather than a prime component, it was not designed to be used as a prime mechanism.

This does not apply to the 2893 or the 7750."

None of this has stopped me from buying 2824 or SW200 watches as I personally have not yet had any issue with my several dozen of them.


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

eljay said:


> It turns out that the bracelet-equipped Surveyor models have an additional cut made into the case to accommodate the bracelet's endlink, so the bracelet can't be mounted to models that never had the option. Or at least this particular green one.
> 
> So naturally you have to swap the dials instead.
> 
> ...


This is odd, I have the green and the black surveyor (bought them last year so maybe somethings changed?), the green came with a green leather band and the black with a metal bracelet. Really like the green dial but not the green leather band, so I took the bracelet off the black surveyor and put it on the green one with no issue? Used a black leather band on the black one for a while then finally put a super engineer straight end bracelet on it. (Love the seeping second hands on these Bulovas!)


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> Which coupon? I tried AFFCERT20 but it's not working.
> 
> Also wish they had the version on bracelet. Have wanted it for sometime. May just settle for the strap version
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ashford coupons don't normally apply to watches already at sale prices. I just tried it on all three models and the coupon only applies to the red version bringing it down to $414.40, while the two green variations are currently sale priced at $232.40 and $269.80 and not subject to further reduction. Hope this helps!


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Forgive my ignorance, but I just signed up for ebates and went to the store through them, will I see anything in checking out that will indicate my 20%?
Or does it just show when I go back to ebates after purchase?



solstice15 said:


> This seems like a good Seiko Cocktail Time deal: ~288 - ~57 (20% ebates) + ~20 (shipping) = ~$250
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/watch-shop/item/s-pm-0078/


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Bosman said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but I just signed up for ebates and went to the store through them, will I see anything in checking out that will indicate my 20%?
> Or does it just show when I go back to ebates after purchase?


Cashback will be added to your account in a few days, check back in a week.

S.

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Bosman said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but I just signed up for ebates and went to the store through them, will I see anything in checking out that will indicate my 20%?
> Or does it just show when I go back to ebates after purchase?


Check your account under "shopping trips" and it should fairly immediately show your activity of going to any site from Ebates. When it processes as an actual transaction it will show a green check next to it. The rakuten transactions showed green checks for me within a few hours. Also received emails stating the cash back.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

That Certina HAQ deal is VERY good.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

dirkpitt73 said:


> That Ebates Ashford Certina coupon gets the HAQ DS 2 Precidrive chronograph down to $232 before cash back. It's $489 on Joma. Very tempting but I'm kinda tapped out in terms of an acceptable number of watch purchases for December!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Smoking hot deal! Wanted one of these for a while now but never found a nice deal on them. What a great way to start the new year. PM your Paypal address and I'll buy you a beer (or other beverage of your choice)!


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

In for the Certina as well. Generally don't like anything less than 42mm but price seems decent for a high accuracy quartz chrono and Certina stuff is nice so I'll give it a shot. Figure worst case I'll be out shipping for return.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

nordwulf said:


> Smoking hot deal! Wanted one of these for a while now but never found a nice deal on them. What a great way to start the new year. PM your Paypal address and I'll buy you a beer (or other beverage of your choice)!


If that they had the bracelet version, I would be in. Nice deal though.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

jmoneyfh said:


> If that they had the bracelet version, I would be in. Nice deal though.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


I prefer bracelet as well but in the case of this one just see the polished center links being scratched to hell in no time with any regular wear. Rubber strap looks decent being fitted to the case and should last a long time and clean up easily. Bracelets are probably available through Swatch service for $200 or less if it's a must.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I've never owned a Panerai watch before. Now it looks like I have two on the way from Japan. I've always liked the models with the little horses on the dial.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Don't forget to check Amex (if you have the card) for $50 cash back for $250 or more purchase at Ashford.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

That is one sweet watch! Ughh, just checked the lug to lug is 51mm  to big for my wrist. Same thing with the Bulova Moonwatch. (



jmoneyfh said:


> If that they had the bracelet version, I would be in. Nice deal though.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

RyanD said:


> I've never owned a Panerai watch before. Now it looks like I have two on the way from Japan. I've always liked the models with the little horses on the dial.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I've never owned a Panerai watch before. Now it looks like I have two on the way from Japan. I've always liked the models with the little horses on the dial.


I've been eyeing a few higher end watches to take advantage of the 20%

Anyone knows how bad duties are from Japan on items over $800? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

EL_GEEk said:


> I've been eyeing a few higher end watches to take advantage of the 20%
> 
> Anyone knows how bad duties are from Japan on items over $800? Thanks


Unlikely to pay any duties if shipped by Japan EMS. Also, my total cost in JPY was lower than expected. My guess is that there are some Japan taxes removed for foreign buyers like with VAT in Europe.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Unlikely to pay any duties if shipped by Japan EMS. Also, my total cost in JPY was lower than expected. My guess is that there are some Japan taxes removed for foreign buyers like with VAT in Europe.


I believe Japan has a 10% sales/consumption tax similar to VAT. In the screenshot below you can see where this seller deducts it before final billing. Doesn't get this Damasko cheap enough to buy but may help on some others.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Still haven't received an invoice from the 2 sellers I bought from yesterday.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> Still haven't received an invoice from the 2 sellers I bought from yesterday.


Some of the stores indicate delays for New Years and it's also the weekend. The good news is that it gives you time to make sure it shows up correctly in Ebates before you pay.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Some of the stores indicate delays for New Years and it's also the weekend. The good news is that it gives you time to make sure it shows up correctly in Ebates before you pay.


The delay actually helps me as I'm waiting for a slightly large refund to hit my PayPal likely after the first. And the cash back already showed up in my account within hours of placing the orders. 

Thanks again for the reply and all your other contributions around here 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

nordwulf said:


> Smoking hot deal! Wanted one of these for a while now but never found a nice deal on them. What a great way to start the new year. PM your Paypal address and I'll buy you a beer (or other beverage of your choice)!


Hah, thanks, just paying it forward. A forum member shipped me a blue INOX recently, gotta do my part!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)

Have the Certina DS-2 Precidrive Chrono in yellow. Is a fantastic watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> Gemnation's Deal of the Day. $829 before any additional discounts or cash back (eBates is 3.5 percent, and BeFrugal is 7 percent; other cash back provider sites may be different):
> 
> Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie Men's Watch Model: 112520
> 
> ...


Anybody jump on this? I believe the deal is still on!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Does Amex rotate deals across customers? I've been waiting months for an Ashford deal to pick up a Hamilton I want. Looks like a bunch of my deals are ending tomorrow. Is there a chance those of us who didn't get the Ashford deal this month will get it in January?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

It may be targeted based on previous purchases. Both my wife and I get them at the same-time. We have other family members, that never used Amex at Ashford, that do not get it.

With that said, I have no clue as to what logic is being applied.



ChiefWahoo said:


> Does Amex rotate deals across customers? I've been waiting months for an Ashford deal to pick up a Hamilton I want. Looks like a bunch of my deals are ending tomorrow. Is there a chance those of us who didn't get the Ashford deal this month will get it in January?


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

mannal said:


> It may be targeted based on previous purchases. Both my wife and I get them at the same-time. We have other family members, that never used Amex at Ashford, that do not get it.
> 
> With that said, I have no clue as to what logic is being applied.


Thanks. I've only had the card since summer and I have dozens of stupid offers I'll never use. That's the only one I've heard of that I would actually leverage. LOL

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks. I've only had the card since summer and I have dozens of stupid offers I'll never use. That's the only one I've heard of that I would actually leverage. LOL
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


I wish you could transfer them. Not going to use mine.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks so much to the OP of the Rakuten eBates deal. I just finished paying the invoice that the seller sent me and the ebates cashback is already showing in my account. If the everything works out and I get my limited edition Seiko, I may end up naming my next kid after you.


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

dirkpitt73 said:


> That Ebates Ashford Certina coupon gets the HAQ DS 2 Precidrive chronograph down to $232 before cash back. It's $489 on Joma. Very tempting but I'm kinda tapped out in terms of an acceptable number of watch purchases for December!
> View attachment 12765841
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Just ordered!

BTW, would you say that this watch qualifies as a meca quartz?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> I've never owned a Panerai watch before. Now it looks like I have two on the way from Japan. I've always liked the models with the little horses on the dial.


One is already at my post office ready to pick up. Impressive!


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

Used Oris 65 (black 40mm, beige textile strap version) on rakuten for $813 + 20% rebate (~around 650 I guess?). Condition seems okay and seems to come with box and papers. Shop is closed till Jan 3th though.

<rakuten> /en/store/b-rakuichi/item/g2000700200000040/


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

cyansmoker said:


> Just ordered!
> 
> BTW, would you say that this watch qualifies as a meca quartz?


Meca-quartz uses a mechanical module for chronograph. The Certina uses a thermo compensated high acuracy quartz movement with 5 stepper motors so I think no.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Since the new year will probably bring a new *Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here!* thread, for anyone who wants to get a jump, I have it on good authority that the annual Christopher Ward after New Year's sale will commence on Tuesday 1/2/2018. And, Ward staffers have been told to plan on working evening hours to pick and pack orders for speedy delivery. One can only hope.


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes, they are related. It used to be called Trade Secret a while ago, and they can have some good stuff in there. It's all brand clearance store from DJ's and Myer along with a few other brands.

They can have some good stuff in there, but the last few times I have gone in it has been crap & well-picked-over in terms of clothing. Can still get some luggage, but alas unlike our Septic brethren there are no watches.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

*EDIT: out of stock * 
Here's a similar model for the same price:
http://www.dutyfreeislandshop.com/c...dio-controlled-sapphire-perpetual-mens-watch/

Citizen Eco-Drive *Radio Controlled* Sapphire Perpetual Men's Watch CB0150-62L, 43mm x 10mm, sapphire crystal, 100m WR, description says blue dial, but photo looks black to me, *$282*, includes free shipping. $450+ on ebay.

"Radio Controlled in Europe; North America; Japan (East/West) & China" and includes "Official Citizen International Warranty Card"

(Something like this was posted earlier, but search didn't find this model number. So sorry if dup.)

Citizen CB0150-62L Eco-Drive Radio Controlled Sapphire Perpetual Men's Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

FYI, 

It may have been mentioned already but as I'm not going backwards to read posts, I'll just pass on some information about TJMaxx. While in the other store across town today, the Store manager happened to assist me while looking at a Bulova Curve, $259 btw. We spoke at length about watch inventory. He confirmed that the stores will be performing their year end inventory and no stores will be receiving any new inventory until around January 5th or 9th. So if your local stores don't have what you are hunting, you will need to wait a couple of weeks. 

Be good people.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Fellow Iowans, I was finally able to locate Victorinox Inox at the TJmaxx in Ankeny, IA. 
They have the black and blue versions on bracelets. I already got mine from a gracious fellow WUS member. 
So if somebody is still looking you know where to go.

P.S. The black one hits the markers perfectly but blue one misses the second markers by a mile.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Land GMT Mens Watch BJ7081-51E (or TZ30759T), 49mm x 14.5mm, rotating inner bezel, 200m WR, $198+ elsewhere on ebay

WUS review:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/[review]-citizen-bj7081-51e-gmt-ecodrive-3159634.html

New without tags, *$177 + free shipping:*
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Mens-Analog-Watch-Sport-Silver-Band-BJ7081-51E/263346962256

New with "Official Citizen International Warranty Card," *$184 + free shipping:*
Citizen BJ7081-51E Eco-Drive Promaster Land GMT Mens Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Anyone have any advice?
I recently ordered a watch from Rakuten global, and I used the %20 cash back via Ebates. As the shops there do, I received an email with a payment link. I had some questions for the seller, and I asked him at that point. I was still awaiting response when I went to sleep for the night. The next morning I woke up with the flu, so after two days in bed I went to make the payment this evening, only to find the link expired, and I was not able to pay. I contacted the seller and am still awaiting a response. 
Any advise, or experience on this? Will I need to place a new order, aka go through Ebates again... Any help would be appreciated.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Man, that DS-2 HAQ chrono is tempting.

While the coupon code doesn't work, Lemoney rebate would take it $250.23!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

A deal for our European members from Amazon.de.

An interesting Eco Drive, Radio Controlled watch from Citizen with difficult to find specs in a solar/atomic watch - 40mm, sapphire, 10ATM WR and standard lugs.

Priced at €231 inclusive of VAT.

It looks like a 2017 model that is exclusive to Europe as I can't find it available in the US. Although I hope I'm wrong.

https://www.amazon.de/Citizen-AS2050-10E-Herren-Armbanduhr/dp/B072VP77WX


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen Luxury Automatic Japan Sapphire Gents Watch NP4040-54E, 40mm x 11.5mm, sapphire, 100m WR, day & date, exhibition case back, made in Japan, *$206*, $350 on ebay.

Okay, so this was posted several months ago. But with the sarb033 running $340 (and 38.4mm), this seems like a bargain (if not a deal).

WUS review:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f305/citizen-np4040-54e-sarb033-killer-4497747.html

Citizen NP4040-54E Luxury Automatic Japan Sapphire Gents Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

cornorama said:


> NOT A DEAL--- Evine heads up
> 
> I purchased a watch deal on Evine prior to Thanksgiving. I decided to return it. According to instructions I used the address on the shipping document for the return address. That shipment was received on 11/27. Weeks have gone by since that return, and each week I have called Evine and have been told it would be resolved later in the week and to* call back*. Four weeks in a row.
> 
> ...


I am in a similar situation except it has only been about three weeks now. I sent a watch back on the 9th and tracking shows it was delivered to a "returns agent" in Arizona on the 11th. I haven't heard anything since then. I called one Evine once about a week ago and the lady told me to give them about two weeks. Does anyone know what a returns agent is and why Evine thinks it is okay to take a month or more to refund your money on a return where you received a defective item?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> A deal for our European members from Amazon.de.
> 
> An interesting Eco Drive, Radio Controlled watch from Citizen with difficult to find specs in a solar/atomic watch - 40mm, sapphire, 10ATM WR and standard lugs.
> 
> ...


Here are a couple AS2050-10E sellers in EU which appear to ship to US (for a hefty price). Their _Buy It Now_ prices aren't attractive, but they also have _Make Offer_ enabled. So maybe you could negotiate a deal.

Germany, 269 EUR + 30 EUR shipping;
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-El...Quarz-Eco-Drive-Saphir-Leder-NEU/173011685401

Luxembourg, $326 + $47 shipping:
https://www.chrono24.com/citizen/herrenuhr-elegant-radio-controlled-as2050-10e--id7370657.htm

Here is a German seller with just _Buy It Now_, 255.55 EUR + 35.90 EUR shipping:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Herrenuhr-Elegant-Radio-Controlled-AS2050-10E/272969934021


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> A deal for our European members from Amazon.de.
> 
> An interesting Eco Drive, Radio Controlled watch from Citizen with difficult to find specs in a solar/atomic watch - 40mm, sapphire, 10ATM WR and standard lugs.
> 
> ...


Judging from the description here:
Citizen AS2050-10E Eco-Drive Radio Controlled Sapphire Leather Men's Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com

It looks like the RC works only in EU: "Radio Controlled Timekeeping (Radio Waves available in Europe)" where, for example, on another Citizen RC watch this same site says: "Radio Controlled in Europe; North America; Japan (East/West) & China"

also: 39mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

For people who are interested in buying this Citizen automatic watch, be aware that this Citizen watch is equipped with a non-hacking non-hand-winding Miyota 8215 movement. Nothing wrong with Miyota 8215, but just want people to be aware. If you want Miyota 9015, you have to go for Citizen Signature series.



BostonCharlie said:


> Citizen Luxury Automatic Japan Sapphire Gents Watch NP4040-54E, 40mm x 11.5mm, sapphire, 100m WR, day & date, exhibition case back, made in Japan, *$206*, $350 on ebay.
> 
> Okay, so this was posted several months ago. But with the sarb033 running $340 (and 38.4mm), this seems like a bargain (if not a deal).
> 
> ...


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

cornorama said:


> My Luminox P38 Auto arrived- super pleased, looks like a good watch. Appearance and finish are nice. Huckberry still lists them for under $500 with a list of $1400-1500. They also make a quartz which sells for about the same price. Think it is a keeper- band is nice and thick as well.
> 
> View attachment 12764563
> 
> ...


How about a shot showing the lume?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Man, that DS-2 HAQ chrono is tempting.
> 
> While the coupon code doesn't work, Lemoney rebate would take it $250.23!


You don't need a coupon, they have it listed twice at different prices for some dumb reason. Here is the cheaper one: https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...-051-02.pid?so=17&nid=sct_Certina chronograph

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Pneuma said:


> For people who are interested in buying this Citizen automatic watch, be aware that this Citizen watch is equipped with a non-hacking non-hand-winding Miyota 8215 movement. Nothing wrong with Miyota 8215, but just want people to be aware. If you want Miyota 9015, you have to go for Citizen Signature series.


Thanks for the clarification -- my hasty comparison with sarb033 should have included that information.

It sounds like Miyota 8215 does have hand winding, though:

From: Miyota Caliber 8215 Watch Movement | CaliberCorner.com 
"Winding Direction Uni-directional (left)"

From: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miyota_8215
"uni-directional winding system (left rotation)"

From the watch review: "it's a 21 jewels automatic movement with handwinding feature."


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I decided to use the Rakuten Global - Ebates deal to resolve my longstanding white-dial diver need.

I've wanted one for years now, was tempted by a few, but there was always something not quite getting it that held me back. I bought a cheap J. Springs white dial diver to scratch the itch in the interim. It didn't. Recently, I've been very tempted by the Orient Mako II USA white-dial diver. But this one was always nagging me in the background.
.
So now, with this deal going on, I figured it was time: Orient Saturation Diver, WV0121EL. In doing my research online, this might be the most lovingly reviewed across-the-board watch I've ever seen! It ticks all my boxes: Big, bold, tooly, great-looking. I've seen some reviewers calling this the best bang-for-buck value in luxury divers, period.

In-house movement, 300m water resistance (and probably a lot more than that -- the sapphire crystal is something like 5mm thick), power reserve, date at the 9 and lume like car headlights on bright setting. Probably the best glidelock bracelet clasp you're going to find this side of a Rolex Submariner. Yeah, it's big, thick and heavy, but I've got the wrist size to pull that off. It just looks ... classic-looking.

$1,073.76 at "AbbeyRoad" shop. 20% rebate will take that to $859.01. AND, this shop is offering 10x back in Rakuten points, so that's $107+ back to use next time at Rakuten Global (for which I already have a plan; see my next post).

If you've seen this watch selling for under $1,000 anywhere, ever, you're a better bargain-hunter than me.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/abbeyroad/item/orient-wv0121el/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en

Here's the Urban Gentry raving on it:


----------



## KeepTheTime (Jan 11, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Thanks for the clarification -- my hasty comparison with sarb033 should have included that information.
> 
> It sounds like Miyota 8215 does have hand winding, though:
> 
> ...


Here is an up-close video of the caliber 8215 for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

So here was the other Rakuten Global - Ebates deal that was competing with the Orient Saturation Diver for me: This stunning Orient Star World Time automatic with the blue dial, model WZ0071JC.

Look at that dial!









And I love the way world time is kept; with the rather subtle, 24-hour rotation of that chapter ring. You can see an example of it on a similar but different model here:






This price of $738.21 is way below other sellers. And the Ebates rebate would take that to $590.57. Just an outstanding deal on a watch with a lot of character that is just totally in my wheelhouse. The next-best price I see is more than $200 more than that.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/abbeyroad/item/orient-star-wz0071jc/

So my plan? Get that $107+ in Rakuten Bucks from the Orient Saturation Diver, wait for the next Ebates 20% refund deal, and hope this deal, or one similar, is still available.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> So here was the other Rakuten Global - Ebates deal that was competing with the Orient Saturation Diver for me: This stunning Orient Star World Time automatic with the blue dial, model WZ0071JC.
> 
> Look at that dial!
> 
> ...


The regular Orient World Time has been my travel watch for many years. I think I paid under $150, and it is a proper world time watch. I haven't seen the Orient Star in person, but I wonder if it's worth the extra cost. Specs are about the same.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Thanks for the clarification -- my hasty comparison with sarb033 should have included that information.
> 
> It sounds like Miyota 8215 does have hand winding, though:
> 
> ...


While it does hand-wind, "unidirectional winding" refers to the automatic rotor mechanism, which only winds in one direction (the rotor will freewheel in the other.)


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Ashford has some super deals running on Armand Nicolet watches. Beautifully made pieces.

This M02 Chronograph is $979.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/armand-nicolet/m02/9144A-AG-M9140.pid?nid=cpg_cat320026&so=47



















This 38mm Hunter small second is $649

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/.../9045A-1-AG-M9060.pid?nid=cpg_cat320026&so=67










And what is in my opinion the deal of the lot if you can handle the 43mm sizing, this M02 Small Second Big Date is a meagre $899

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/armand-nicolet/m02/9146A-AG-M9140.pid?nid=cpg_cat320026&so=8


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Monsta_AU said:


> Yes, they are related. It used to be called Trade Secret a while ago, and they can have some good stuff in there. It's all brand clearance store from DJ's and Myer along with a few other brands.
> 
> They can have some good stuff in there, but the last few times I have gone in it has been crap & well-picked-over in terms of clothing. Can still get some luggage, but alas unlike our Septic brethren there are no watches.


NOT A DEAL.

Yes, I've never seen any watches in The TJ Maxx (formerly Trade Secret like you mentioned) near me - QLD. Very envious of all the TK Maxx deals I see being posted on here. Especially the INOX, which I've had my eye on for some time.


----------



## Luck my Fife (Oct 17, 2017)

jmoneyfh said:


> You don't need a coupon, they have it listed twice at different prices for some dumb reason. Here is the cheaper one: https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...-051-02.pid?so=17&nid=sct_Certina chronograph
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Are you referring to the ones listed at $232.40 and $268.80? They are actually two different models. One case has black PVD coated stainless steel (more expensive) and the other one just has classic stainless steel. There are also other minor differences (bezel and crown).


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

These Nicolets are cool, but that tachymeter scale looks strange on classic watch..


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*Orient Raven II Orange Diver on Bracelet - $131.40 after coupon code NEWYEAR*

https://www.creationwatches.com/products/orient-automatic-288/orient-ray-raven-ii-automatic-200m-faa02006m9-mens-watch-11998.html?









Deal just popped up. Listed price is $146. After "NEWYEAR" code is applied, an additional 10% discount reduces price to $131.40. This is the newer "Gen 2" version of the original Orange Ray which now has winding and hacking and also eliminates second pusher for day change.

The Orange Ray was one of my original purchases when I started collecting divers and still remains one of my favorites. For very little $$, you are receiving a very rugged and stylish diver that just simply "works". The tint of the matte orange dial is perfect in my opinion. Lume is top notch on both hands and the applied markers. The solid link bracelet is excellent quality, only negative is the folded end links (to be expected at this price point). If you don't have an orange diver in your collection, this is a good place to start.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

MacInFL said:


> *Orient Raven II Orange Diver on Bracelet - $131.40 after coupon code NEWYEAR*
> 
> https://www.creationwatches.com/pro...omatic-200m-faa02006m9-mens-watch-11998.html?
> 
> ...


Very good deal that is..... works out at £100 for us in the UK after the discount.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Many thanks for the ebates tip!!! Ended up at Global Rakuten and bought the Seiko SARY073/SRPB41, blue dial on bracelet!!! For me best price anywhere; $301.89 - 60.38 (ebates) = 241.51 + shipping of around $17 from what I can figure, so $258 total for the blue dail!! MANY THANKS to this forum and this thread!!!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

What's the best deal on a Seiko on a bracelet with 200M WR at the moment? Doesn't have to be a mechanical: solar would be fine as well. I snagged one of the orange Prospex solar for $99 from Ashford during last year's Black Friday but it came on a rubber strap. I know I can find a SKX007 for around $200 a number of places, but is there a quartz 200M version to be had any cheaper? Or another mechanical?


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

dirkpitt73 said:


> That Ebates Ashford Certina coupon gets the HAQ DS 2 Precidrive chronograph down to $232 before cash back. It's $489 on Joma. Very tempting but I'm kinda tapped out in terms of an acceptable number of watch purchases for December!
> View attachment 12765841
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks for pointing this out, I've got one on the way!

Funds depleted now, this thread should should be moved to the dark web ;-)


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> What's the best deal on a Seiko on a bracelet with 200M WR at the moment? Doesn't have to be a mechanical: solar would be fine as well. I snagged one of the orange Prospex solar for $99 from Ashford during last year's Black Friday but it came on a rubber strap. I know I can find a SKX007 for around $200 a number of places, but is there a quartz 200M version to be had any cheaper? Or another mechanical?


The SNE437P1 solar prospex is $199: Seiko Prospex Solar Diver's 200M SNE437 SNE437P1 SNE437P Men's Watch maybe you'll catch a better deal if you watch for it for awhile.

Alternately, have you looked at strapcode.com to see if they have a bracelet to fit your solar prospex?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> What's the best deal on a Seiko on a bracelet with 200M WR at the moment? Doesn't have to be a mechanical: solar would be fine as well. I snagged one of the orange Prospex solar for $99 from Ashford during last year's Black Friday but it came on a rubber strap. I know I can find a SKX007 for around $200 a number of places, but is there a quartz 200M version to be had any cheaper? Or another mechanical?


Rakuten Global seller onemore has a 007 for $165. Less rebates plus shipping gets it around $155 +/- exchange rate. Can't post a link on my iPad, sorry.

edit, the bracelet version is $172, but the math is right, still around $155.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> Rakuten Global seller onemore has a 007 for $165. Less rebates plus shipping gets it around $155 +/- exchange rate. Can't post a link on my iPad, sorry.
> 
> edit, the bracelet version is $172, but the math is right, still around $155.


Thanks, I (think) I just ordered one. This will be my first experience using Rakuten Global so I hope it actually shows up. I went through Ebates so hopefully I'll be getting 20% cash back on it.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

This DS Action Titanium is another good Certina holiday deal from Ashford. Unfortunately not on bracelet but the rubber straps with deployant clasp are pretty nice. $367.50

Not sure why they have a picture with a green-looking bezel on their website.. Ordered the DS 2 Chrono yesterday but this is rather tempting.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds-action/C013-407-47-081-01.pid


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> This DS Action Titanium is another good Certina holiday deal from Ashford. Unfortunately not on bracelet but the rubber straps with deployant clasp are pretty nice. $367.50
> 
> Not sure why they have a picture with a green-looking bezel on their website.. Ordered the DS 2 Chrono yesterday but this is rather tempting.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds-action/C013-407-47-081-01.pid


I've been considering this one since it was mentioned earlier on this thread. Certina gets a lot of love on this thread and this model seems pretty cool, I'm thinking the strap is what may be holding me back. On bracelet at this price the deal would have been done last week.


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

delete


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

priamo said:


> WUS sales forum. Like new Origin. 42mm, manual wind, domed sapphire. $300.


Brand new with 2-year factory warranty for $349. Looks like it uses a Chinese hand-winding movement.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/origin


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

priamo said:


> WUS sales forum. Like new Origin. 42mm, manual wind, domed sapphire. $300.


Please keep the Sales Forum items on the Sales Forum. Thanks!


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

BikerJeff said:


> Very good deal that is..... works out at £100 for us in the UK after the discount.


Buy in USD and it's £97ish. Very tempted. I'd buy if I didn't think I'd get stung for another £30 or so in taxes and handling.

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

nordwulf said:


> Not sure why they have a picture with a green-looking bezel on their website.. Ordered the DS 2 Chrono yesterday but this is rather tempting.


Is it not supposed to be green?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Bulova Accu Swiss Calibrator Automatic 63B172 for $249.99 ebay seller watcheshalfprice, top rated. May have the Sellita SW200, need to verify.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...f68f3:g:Ui0AAOSwCGVX~o3P:sc:Other!91405!US!-1


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

RBLAINE said:


> I've been considering this one since it was mentioned earlier on this thread. Certina gets a lot of love on this thread and this model seems pretty cool, I'm thinking the strap is what may be holding me back. On bracelet at this price the deal would have been done last week.










Not the best of pictures but my blue dial says hello. I think this is a watch best in either black dial or blue dial, the titanium one just looks dead gray to me, and definitely on the bracelet. I think divers in general are best on bracelet, functionally rubber and nylon is good too. That Certina rubber strap isn't one I'd want though.


----------



## sevunts (Sep 2, 2017)

This thread made me spend 4x of what I have planned for December. Lol


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

dt75 said:


> Is it not supposed to be green?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Supposed to be some sort of gray I believe. If you look at youtube videos maybe you can get a better idea of it. To me it is bland and dead looking compared to the black with it's deep inky black color or the blue which is very lively looking.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

The Anaheim TJ Maxx has two INOX watches, one in green dial, the other black. Neither watchs' seconds hands hit half the seconds markers. And seeing the watches in person, with the shiny case, it doesn't look good IMO so I passed. Maybe in the titanium or black case.... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

impetusera said:


> Supposed to be some sort of gray I believe. If you look at youtube videos maybe you can get a better idea of it. To me it is bland and dead looking compared to the black with it's deep inky black color or the blue which is very lively looking.


Joma shows it as green as well(but with a gray dial, Ashford shows a black dial). It's not on Certina's website, they stopped making the titanium in automatic when they switched to the Powermatic 80 movement, so I dunno, they may have made a green bezel version. Every youtube video and review I've seen show both as gray. It's very odd that Ashford would photoshop the dial to be blacker and the bezel and strap to be green, though. And while pictures can be whatever, the description in the text calls the strap Olive Green


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Another one from Rakuten Global.

Grand Seiko SBGX297 for $1428 after 20% Ebates CB and before shipping. Not for everyone as it's 37mm and houses the high end 9F quartz movement.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/onemore/item/sbgx297/

More info regarding the movement at Hodinkee

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/sexy-robot-the-grand-seiko-quartz-sbgx061-with-caliber-9f









The white-dialed version, SBGX295, is available at the same price, from the same seller.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Some of those Ashford Certina Chronograph holiday deals are soooo tempting. Must resist... 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Wristwatching said:


> Joma shows it as green as well(but with a gray dial, Ashford shows a black dial). It's not on Certina's website, they stopped making the titanium in automatic when they switched to the Powermatic 80 movement, so I dunno, they may have made a green bezel version. Every youtube video and review I've seen show both as gray. It's very odd that Ashford would photoshop the dial to be blacker and the bezel and strap to be green, though. And while pictures can be whatever, the description in the text calls the strap Olive Green






I'd say that would be realistically what it looks like on that strap.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

I have that Certina diver on order [ever since I posted the deal last week ] and it is scheduled to be delivered on Tuesday. I'll post up then what it really looks like. I paid $317.50 after using a $50 Amex offer.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> Another one from Rakuten Global.
> 
> Grand Seiko SBGX297 for $1428 after 20% Ebates CB and before shipping. Not for everyone as it's 37mm and houses the high end 9F quartz movement.
> 
> ...


There are Grand Seiko GMT autos and Spring Drives for around $2k net.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/richtime/item/8125/

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/richtime/item/5781/



















Here's a Grand Seiko auto for $1500 net.
https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/richtime/item/9517/


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

BrandonR said:


> I have that Certina diver on order [ever since I posted the deal last week ] and it is scheduled to be delivered on Tuesday. I'll post up then what it really looks like. I paid $317.50 after using a $50 Amex offer.


It's a good deal with the Amex offer. Would be even better if blue or black model. In any case they're a very nice diver watch with styling that sets it apart from the other divers that all look too similar. I don't like the new model as much other than the case back design change and the updated bracelet clasp.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

BrandonR said:


> I have that Certina diver on order [ever since I posted the deal last week ] and it is scheduled to be delivered on Tuesday. I'll post up then what it really looks like. I paid $317.50 after using a $50 Amex offer.


There's also some dispute about the lug width so please let us know if it's 20 or 21


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Wristwatching said:


> There's also some dispute about the lug width so please let us know if it's 20 or 21


Will do...I have a 21mm Nato on order, so hoping it is indeed 21mm. If not, I have a lot of 20mm Natos here to swap on.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Is there a max limit for the Rakuten 20% cashback? I am looking at a used Rolex and it would be about $1300 back. I don't see any limits on the Ebates site.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Wristwatching said:


> There's also some dispute about the lug width so please let us know if it's 20 or 21


Mine measures 21mm.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Been tempting to buy this watch. 100 bucks, black dial, sweeping hand although not an auto, and dressy. But i must resist. 2018 is only minutes away.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292296907929


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

Wristwatching said:


> Joma shows it as green as well(but with a gray dial, Ashford shows a black dial). It's not on Certina's website, they stopped making the titanium in automatic when they switched to the Powermatic 80 movement, so I dunno, they may have made a green bezel version. Every youtube video and review I've seen show both as gray. It's very odd that Ashford would photoshop the dial to be blacker and the bezel and strap to be green, though. And while pictures can be whatever, the description in the text calls the strap Olive Green


Here's mine, which happens to be on my wrist right now. On the Titanium bracelet:










The bezel is gray, with a hint of olive depending on the lighting. Very light and comfortable.

Also, the dial is not dull gray at all, it has a subtle sunburst.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Anybody jump on this? I believe the deal is still on!


I bought one at the time I posted; it isn't scheduled to arrive until Thursday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

OK, I broke down and got the Certina DS-2 Precidrive Chrono from Ashford. It's too good of a deal at $232 and with the Amex offer (I had to add a $19 Misfit fitness band to get to $250 for $50 Amex credit), the net cost is $202.39 - crazy! HAQ, 12-hour chronograph, great reviews, seems like a no brainier. But, that's 3 watches in December, which is a new high (or low!?).


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

dirkpitt73 said:


> OK, I broke down and got the Certina DS-2 Precidrive Chrono from Ashford. It's too good of a deal at $232 and with the Amex offer (I had to add a $19 Misfit fitness band to get to $250 for $50 Amex credit), the net cost is $202.39 - crazy! HAQ, 12-hour chronograph, great reviews, seems like a no brainier. But, that's 3 watches in December, which is a new high (or low!?).


Only three? Come on, there's still a few hours left in the month! I hear Certified Watch Store is having a clearance.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

I just saw this on Dealnews.com.

Casio A158W-1 Men's Classic Digital Grey Dial Stainless Steel Chrono Stop Watch For $7 plus $3 shipping.
https://www.mygiftstop.com/products/watches-casio-a158w-1

The discount code is *A158W1







*


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

caktaylor said:


> I just saw this on Dealnews.com.
> 
> Casio A158W-1 Men's Classic Digital Grey Dial Stainless Steel Chrono Stop Watch For $7 plus $3 shipping.
> https://www.mygiftstop.com/products/watches-casio-a158w-1
> ...


Wow I had that one like in 1980.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

dirkpitt73 said:


> OK, I broke down and got the Certina DS-2 Precidrive Chrono from Ashford. It's too good of a deal at $232 and with the Amex offer (I had to add a $19 Misfit fitness band to get to $250 for $50 Amex credit), the net cost is $202.39 - crazy! HAQ, 12-hour chronograph, great reviews, seems like a no brainier. But, that's 3 watches in December, which is a new high (or low!?).


ha, as pointed out earlier, there are two models, the other is PVD black with a different dial with a green rim bezel. The cheaper model appears to be brushed stainless.

I changed mine to the $268 model.

So, FYI if it matters to you.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

NYAndrew said:


> Wow I had that one like in 1980.


The one you had in '80 was a steel case, the one here now is a resin case, steel bracelet.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cornorama said:


> ha, as pointed out earlier, there are two models, the other is PVD black with a different dial with a green rim bezel.


What is different about the dial?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> What is different about the dial?


What's the lug width and lug to lug? Any chance you have the certina moonphase to compare size? Thanks in advance


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> What's the lug width and lug to lug? Any chance you have the certina moonphase to compare size? Thanks in advance


22mm, 49.5mm. Nope, sorry.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> 22mm, 49.5mm. Nope, sorry.


Thank you

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Elkins45 said:


> What's the best deal on a Seiko on a bracelet with 200M WR at the moment? Doesn't have to be a mechanical: solar would be fine as well. I snagged one of the orange Prospex solar for $99 from Ashford during last year's Black Friday but it came on a rubber strap. I know I can find a SKX007 for around $200 a number of places, but is there a quartz 200M version to be had any cheaper? Or another mechanical?


If you are referring to the SNE109, then the stock Seiko Monster Bracelet will fit it perfectly. Keep in mind it will be a straight end bracelet. I swap that bracelet between my SKX-781 and my SNE107 all the time. I don't even have to adjust the bracelet as the Lug to Lug measurement is nearly the same and has no effect on how it wears on my wrist. I new one of those bracelets will range from $8 on the bay to $60 from Longislandwatch.com

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_49X8JG_Watch_Bracelet_p/49x8jg.htm


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

cornorama said:


> ha, as pointed out earlier, there are two models, the other is PVD black with a different dial with a green rim bezel. The cheaper model appears to be brushed stainless.
> 
> I changed mine to the $268 model.
> 
> So, FYI if it matters to you.


PVD model has a sportier appearance with the green bezel trim and end of crown. Dials look identical to me. PVD model has higher MSRP and slightly higher price on sale. I don't know the quality of PVD that Certina uses so I'm sticking with the stainless version, at least damage can be polished or brushed away. From the Jomashop photos of the PVD version it looks like a glossy black and would end up looking terrible if it isn't durable and wears off or scratches easily.


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> Is there a max limit for the Rakuten 20% cashback? I am looking at a used Rolex and it would be about $1300 back. I don't see any limits on the Ebates site.


I don't believe so. Last time around, I tried to buy a Rolex and (temporarily) got the cash back (~$850). The order got cancelled because my credit card wouldn't authorize the transaction, but ebates worked like it should. I'm going to try again.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Harding Jetstream Men's Quartz Watch - HJ0401, 46.5mm x 13mm, 100m WR, 2315 Miyota Quartz, screw down caseback, "surgical stainless steel," "alergen free genuine leather strap," A/R coated crystal, *$50* from dexclusive ebay, $130 on Amazon, $130 on dexclusive.com.

The Harding product page doesn't mention the movement, but the link to the manual on that page indicates 2315 Miyota.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Harding-Jetstream-Mens-Quartz-Watch-HJ0401/282445897797










(Similar white dial Harding HAR-HJ0404 for $60 on evine here: HARDING Men's 46mm Jetstream Flyboy Quartz Stainless Steel Leather Strap Watch -- if you dare.)


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Rocat said:


> If you are referring to the SNE109, then the stock Seiko Monster Bracelet will fit it perfectly. Keep in mind it will be a straight end bracelet. I swap that bracelet between my SKX-781 and my SNE107 all the time. I don't even have to adjust the bracelet as the Lug to Lug measurement is nearly the same and has no effect on how it wears on my wrist. I new one of those bracelets will range from $8 on the bay to $60 from Longislandwatch.comhttps://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_49X8JG_Watch_Bracelet_p/49x8jg.htm


Thanks. I ended up ordering an SKX from Rakuten Global to take advantage of the 20%; but I did stumble across a couple of other possible Seikos. I found the SNE435 PADI for around $200 and the SNE279 for $150. Both are solar and 200m WR.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> What is different about the dial?
> 
> Bezel and crown as evidenced in the photos provided. I stand corrected on the dial. I have both shipping in for review.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

impetusera said:


> Meca-quartz uses a mechanical module for chronograph. The Certina uses a thermo compensated high acuracy quartz movement with 5 stepper motors so I think no.


OK you've made it sound even more badass.

So, yay.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Before it gets saved, thank you to everyone who contributed great deals this year. Hopefully 2018 brings some amazing deals.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ok, who's going to start the 2018 thread with an actual deal? This Bargain Train never stops moving.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks all and happy hunting in 2018.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Happy New Year! Hope KonTiki times will come back!


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Happy hunting! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

KirS124 said:


> Happy New Year! Hope KonTiki times will come back!


This was the year of Inox and Bulova

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> This was the year of Inox and Bulova


And Certina


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> I have that Certina diver on order [ever since I posted the deal last week ] and it is scheduled to be delivered on Tuesday. I'll post up then what it really looks like. I paid $317.50 after using a $50 Amex offer.


Sorry, didn't know this was posted before. I am on vacation and occasionally check this thread quickly. Can't remember seeing a picture of this watch earlier.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

nordwulf said:


> Sorry, didn't know this was posted before. I am on vacation and occasionally check this thread quickly. Can't remember seeing a picture of this watch earlier.


It is all good, no harm, no foul! If anything, multiple postings is reassurance that it was a good buy. Happy New Year!


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks Heads Up!


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

dirkpitt73 said:


> OK, I broke down and got the Certina DS-2 Precidrive Chrono from Ashford. It's too good of a deal at $232 and with the Amex offer (I had to add a $19 Misfit fitness band to get to $250 for $50 Amex credit), the net cost is $202.39 - crazy! HAQ, 12-hour chronograph, great reviews, seems like a no brainier. But, that's 3 watches in December, which is a new high (or low!?).


Nice. I've resisted. A few close calls. Why the hell do I keep checking this thread.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Rakuten has 10% ebates cash back and 5% back in rakuten points until midnight. Jump quickley!


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

What about Christopher Ward? 
New Year sale is rumored to go live today?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

not a deal

So here is a discreet radio control watch that appears to work in US and elsewhere: "The Japan and China U.S. Europe electric wave reception" -- 40mm x 9.3mm, sapphire crystal with A/R, eco-drive, 100m WR, "Case supermarket titanium." Deal? Maybe down the road. This seller offers a 1000 yen coupon, which isn't much -- about $9, and 10X points.

*$335.44* (¥37,800) (before 1000 yen discount), plus: "10X POINTS! Buy it and earn 3780 points!" *Est. shipping $17.75*.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/e-bloomstore/item/citizenw-cb1070-56f/

I also found it on ebay for *$321.80 + $20 S&H*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/CITIZEN-20...0-56F-Mens-Mens-Watch-New-in-Box/122875599905

The ebay description also says it has a 1/20 second, 60 minute chronograph and duratect "Super Titanium" scratch resistance. "White plating"?










Related models:









My first plunge into Rakuten Global.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> So here is a discreet radio control watch that appears to work in US and elsewhere: "The Japan and China U.S. Europe electric wave reception" ...
> 
> Other, related models:
> 
> ...


Ugh -- what's with these lugs?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

SEIKO Pross pecks (Prospex) online shop-limited model diver scuba solar watch blue SBDJ021, 49.8*43.5*11.5mm (length, the side, height).

*$306.15 + S&H, incl. 5x Rakuten points*, $405 + free S&H on ebay

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/onemore/item/sbdj021/


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

This thread really test my strength of will. I must resist not to buy watches until my birthday comes.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

EDIT: my width was wrong -- now corrected. From the WUS review: "From Casio website, these are the dimensions: （H×W×D） : 44×*39.6*×10.3mm. so 44 is the height not the width."

Radio time signal: Casio Wave Ceptor: Lineage LIW-T100TD-1AJF (fs3gm), 39.6mm x 10.3mm, tough solar, multiband 6, 100m WR, titanium, domed crystal, *$186.89 + $17.75 S&H*. $247 on ebay.

WUS review:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/casio-lineage-liw-t100td-1ajf-929703.html

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/windpal/item/liw-t100td-1ajf/


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

cyansmoker said:


> OK you've made it sound even more badass.
> 
> So, yay.


Note: a fascinating read on thermo compensation -> https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/thermocompensation-methods-movements-2087.html


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

When is the 2018 thread starting?


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Tres said:


> This thread really test my strength of will. I must resist not to buy watches until my birthday comes.


I gave up. I just bought that precisionist. Im so weak *sob*.


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

2018 is up. Make the jump.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> When is the 2018 thread starting?


I started it. My one moment of horological glory!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-7-2018-a-4604625.html


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

Link to 2018 thread
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...-thread-7-2018-a-4604625.html#/topics/4604625


----------



## sevunts (Sep 2, 2017)

dirkpitt73 said:


> OK, I broke down and got the Certina DS-2 Precidrive Chrono from Ashford. It's too good of a deal at $232 and with the Amex offer (I had to add a $19 Misfit fitness band to get to $250 for $50 Amex credit), the net cost is $202.39 - crazy! HAQ, 12-hour chronograph, great reviews, seems like a no brainier. But, that's 3 watches in December, which is a new high (or low!?).


Absolutely the same story with me. The price was too good to pass on that Certina. 
Btw, this green central chronograph hands capture attention the best out of the other options of this model.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Ugh -- what's with these lugs?


so close, yet so far away.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

With the 2018 thread started, can we now have a Mod please close this 2017 thread down? TIA.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

^^seconded


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The new thread does Not have links to the old Bargain threads, as all other new versions always did, for reference.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-6-2017-a-3893898.html


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Does Amex rotate deals across customers? I've been waiting months for an Ashford deal to pick up a Hamilton I want. Looks like a bunch of my deals are ending tomorrow. Is there a chance those of us who didn't get the Ashford deal this month will get it in January?





mannal said:


> It may be targeted based on previous purchases. Both my wife and I get them at the same-time. We have other family members, that never used Amex at Ashford, that do not get it.
> 
> With that said, I have no clue as to what logic is being applied.


W00t. This month I'm finally showing the Ashford deal on my Amex. Of course it claims it's been active since 11/1 (it hasn't on my account) and they no longer carry the Viewmatic I want now that I can get a discount. Such is life. It's a sign I need to sell more, buy less.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

The Timex Marlin Vintage Reissue mechanical watch is available at list price from Todd Snyder, New York. Why is "list price" on the bargain list? Because the same watch is in short supply and often goes for double or triple that amount on eBay.

https://www.toddsnyder.com/products...e=Criteo&utm_medium=Display&utm_campaign=Fall


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

ki6h said:


> The Timex Marlin Vintage Reissue mechanical watch is available at list price from Todd Snyder, New York. Why is "list price" on the bargain list? Because the same watch is in short supply and often goes for double or triple that amount on eBay.
> 
> https://www.toddsnyder.com/products...e=Criteo&utm_medium=Display&utm_campaign=Fall


Still posting in this thread??? How 2017 of you...


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

oops.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

delete


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

I don’t know how to find the moderator for this, but... please LOCK THIS THREAD.


----------

